# BLACK LOWRIDERS



## 187PURE

THREAD DEDICATED TO BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE  

YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL


----------



## Psta

what do you mean contribute?Pics? Props?
shit there is tooooo long of a list but-
Charles Clayton,Bigg DeWight(Big I)Leapping Lonnie,Ted Wells,"BOX",Gary May(R.I.P),Big Worm,Rat,Gangster,AC(R.I.P),Zuess(R.I.P),Bird from WATTS,and the list can go on,Just some of the few ridas that have or had 20+ years i the game.
Beleive me,thats not even a qtr of what the list should be.


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 06:44 PM~7381576
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF MUTHUFUCKAS BEEN BITCHIN AND COMPLAINING BOUT THE "GANGSTER" THREAD.  TALKIN BOUT IT'S ANNOYING, IT WENT ON LEFT FIELD, ETC. ETC.  PLUS YOU GOT THE CLOWNS.  WELL I'MA KICK IT OFF WITH THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *











:biggrin:

hit the link in my signature


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 1 2007, 12:55 PM~7381663
> *what do you mean contribute?Pics? Props?
> shit there is tooooo long of a list but-
> Charles Clayton,Bigg DeWight(Big I)Leapping Lonnie,Ted Wells,"BOX",Gary May(R.I.P),Big Worm,Rat,Gangster,AC(R.I.P),Zuess(R.I.P),Bird from WATTS,and the list can go on,Just some of the few ridas that have or had 20+ years i the game.
> Beleive me,thats not even a qtr of what the list should be.
> *


Good start! :thumbsup: 

Dale 'Dogg', OG Herb, Charlie Brown, Kebo, Simeon, 'White Boy', Tommy B, Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Junior Batts, Victor Smith. 

Those are a few I could think of.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 1 2007, 12:55 PM~7381663
> *what do you mean contribute?Pics? Props?
> shit there is tooooo long of a list but-
> Charles Clayton,Bigg DeWight(Big I)Leapping Lonnie,Ted Wells,"BOX",Gary May(R.I.P),Big Worm,Rat,Gangster,AC(R.I.P),Zuess(R.I.P),Bird from WATTS,and the list can go on,Just some of the few ridas that have or had 20+ years i the game.
> Beleive me,thats not even a qtr of what the list should be.
> *


Anything one has too offer. Thanks...Oh yeah, Let's not forget about Wayne "BIG HAUNCHO" Day


----------



## "G-Money"

I feel where most are coming from on the G topic going way out. Its good to see a topic that is trying to recognize those in Black Lowriding.


----------



## SUPREME69

bro you forgot the other half of the interview. i originally posted that up a while back.



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 09:44 AM~7381576
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF MUTHUFUCKAS BEEN BITCHIN AND COMPLAINING BOUT THE "GANGSTER" THREAD.  TALKIN BOUT IT'S ANNOYING, IT WENT ON LEFT FIELD, ETC. ETC.  PLUS YOU GOT THE CLOWNS.  WELL I'MA KICK IT OFF WITH THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


----------



## God's Son2

im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all. BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 1 2007, 03:18 PM~7382758
> *im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all.  BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks for the kind words little buddy, but lowriders don't make you cool. I knew a few suckas that owned them.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 03:31 PM~7382863
> *thanks for the kind words little buddy, but lowriders don't make you cool.  I knew a few suckas that owned them.
> *


It's makes me cool with the hunnies and I'm a corporate black guy aka a corporate thug............. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

This article is from a 1970 Magazine, which is the earliest I've found on lowriders.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 1 2007, 03:51 PM~7383075
> *This article is from a 1970 Magazine, which is the earliest I've found on lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 1 2007, 01:56 PM~7383116
> *NICE... :thumbsup:
> *


Just realized there's another page to the article, I think these are the only pages with pics though


----------



## Stickz

when did Gary May die?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 1 2007, 02:01 PM~7383161
> *when did Gary May die?
> *


2003 I think?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'm not knocking your topic, but the name screams segregation. Is this how you're raising your kids or teaching youth in the light of lowriding?

talking about......."Look how far the blacks have come in lowriding"

I don't see any WHITE LOWRIDER topics or ASIAN or MEXICAN

Why the need to always seperate yourselves? Seriously, will this ever end? Do you want it to end? 

I raise my son NOT to judge a person by skin color or reference the "Black Kid" he sparred against, but rather the blue opponenet (blue being the color of the chest guard).

It's unfortunate to know that this type of shit will never end and he'll eventually be exposed to it in the end.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 01:19 PM~7383279
> *I'm not knocking your topic, but the name screams segregation. Is this how you're raising your kids or teaching youth in the light of lowriding?
> 
> talking about......."Look how far the blacks have come in lowriding"
> 
> I don't see any WHITE LOWRIDER topics or ASIAN or MEXICAN
> 
> Why the need to always seperate yourselves? Seriously, will this ever end? Do you want it to end?
> 
> I raise my son NOT to judge a person by skin color or reference the "Black Kid" he sparred against, but rather the blue opponenet (blue being the color of the chest guard).
> 
> It's unfortunate to know that this type of shit will never end and he'll eventually be exposed to it in the end.
> *


MAN YOU'RE FUCKING STUPID SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!!! GET THE FUCK OUT HERE WITH YOUR DUMB ASS BULLSHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 1 2007, 03:53 PM~7383463
> *MAN YOU'RE FUCKING STUPID SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!!!  GET THE FUCK OUT HERE WITH YOUR DUMB ASS BULLSHIT!!!!!!
> *


what was stupid about it? why not reckonize these people for their accomplishments in lowriding..no matter what color.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 1 2007, 03:13 PM~7383238
> *2003 I think?
> *


dam I didnt even know, R.I.P.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 1 2007, 04:59 PM~7383499
> *what was stupid about it? why not reckonize these people for their accomplishments in lowriding..no matter what color.
> *


Becuz sometimes a group of peoples contributions need to be recognized. Yes lowriding is a group effort, and we're all brothers in this shit, but come to a hop/show on the west coast, and you and me both are gonna stick out like sore thumbs :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2007, 04:42 PM~7383770
> *Becuz sometimes a group of peoples contributions need to be recognized. Yes lowriding is a group effort, and we're all brothers in this shit, but come to a hop/show on the west coast, and you and me both are gonna stick out like sore thumbs :biggrin:
> *


I believe that bro lol..I agree peoples contributions need to be recognized. I was just wondering why the race or color is brought up in it..not saying I'm against it..just asking why. I would love to know more about lowrider history...and what these men listed did for our lifestyle..but i guess i've never been concerned with the color. Most of the stuff i research comes up with no pictures of the individual..which is fine by me.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Mar 1 2007, 03:59 PM~7383499-->
> 
> 
> 
> what was stupid about it? why not reckonize these people for their accomplishments in lowriding..no matter what color.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He just didn't see my point....no big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 04:42 PM~7383770
> *Becuz sometimes a group of peoples contributions need to be recognized. Yes lowriding is a group effort, and we're all brothers in this shit, but come to a hop/show on the west coast, and you and me both are gonna stick out like sore thumbs :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree also, but who don't stick out or feel seperated?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@Mar 1 2007, 05:13 PM~7383947
> *I believe that bro lol..I agree peoples contributions need to be recognized. I was just wondering why the race or color is brought up in it..not saying I'm against it..just asking why. I would love to know more about lowrider history...and what these men listed did for our lifestyle..but i guess i've never been concerned with the color. Most of the stuff i research comes up with no pictures of the individual..which is fine by me.
> *


That's my exact point......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

.........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 02:19 PM~7383279
> *I'm not knocking your topic, but the name screams segregation. Is this how you're raising your kids or teaching youth in the light of lowriding?
> 
> talking about......."Look how far the blacks have come in lowriding"
> 
> I don't see any WHITE LOWRIDER topics or ASIAN or MEXICAN
> 
> Why the need to always seperate yourselves? Seriously, will this ever end? Do you want it to end?
> 
> I raise my son NOT to judge a person by skin color or reference the "Black Kid" he sparred against, but rather the blue opponenet (blue being the color of the chest guard).
> 
> It's unfortunate to know that this type of shit will never end and he'll eventually be exposed to it in the end.
> *





> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 1 2007, 02:59 PM~7383499
> *what was stupid about it? why not reckonize these people for their accomplishments in lowriding..no matter what color.
> *


This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.

Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.

People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all. 

This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.

Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.

We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more. 

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 06:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


I agree, and even though Lowriding should unite as 1, there will always be subcultures, just the way it is. Nothing wrong, just need to understand it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 07:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


i agree with you, all 187pure is doin is showing us what blacks have done in lowriding, i dont think thats being prejudice, much love and respect to you 187pure. if it wasnt for Dre and Snoop, i probably wouldnt even like lolos.


----------



## lowridersfinest

this shit causes conflict, you should have put lowrider legends


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 1 2007, 11:55 AM~7381663
> *what do you mean contribute?Pics? Props?
> shit there is tooooo long of a list but-
> Charles Clayton,Bigg DeWight(Big I)Leapping Lonnie,Ted Wells,"BOX",Gary May(R.I.P),Big Worm,Rat,Gangster,AC(R.I.P),Zuess(R.I.P),Bird from WATTS,and the list can go on,Just some of the few ridas that have or had 20+ years i the game.
> Beleive me,thats not even a qtr of what the list should be.
> *





> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Mar 1 2007, 11:59 AM~7381704-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good start!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Dale 'Dogg', OG Herb, Charlie Brown, Kebo, Simeon, 'White Boy', Tommy B, Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Junior Batts, Victor Smith.
> 
> Those are a few I could think of.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridersfinest_@Mar 1 2007, 07:22 PM~7384990
> *this shit causes conflict, you should have put lowrider legends
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 1 2007, 06:22 PM~7384990
> *this shit causes conflict, you should have put lowrider legends
> *


Are you a politically corect conservative or something? Would you say that if YOU were black?

Anything and everything will create conflict for a closed minded biased individual. Lowrider Legends is a whole diffrent subject.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 07:31 PM~7385097
> *Are you a politically corect conservative or something? Would you say that if YOU were black?
> 
> Anything and everything will create conflict for a closed minded biased individual. Lowrider Legends is a whole diffrent subject.
> *


 :0 :0 

I was confused with the topic Black Lowriders. I thought they meant black cars, but then I realized that would have been in PYR


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 1 2007, 08:22 PM~7384990
> *this shit causes conflict, you should have put lowrider legends
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 06:33 PM~7385115
> *:0  :0
> 
> I was confused with the topic Black Lowriders. I thought they meant black cars, but then I realized that would have been in PYR
> *


Sure you were :uh: 

Man, why don't you speak on it some more....

People, DIPPINIT is a white dude in L.A. who's been puttin it down for years out here in a rag 409 tray..he's been everywhere...on the black side and the brown side. If anyone can speak on this it's hime because he's been involved with all sides...how do you compare things Dip?


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 04:19 PM~7383279
> *I'm not knocking your topic, but the name screams segregation. Is this how you're raising your kids or teaching youth in the light of lowriding?
> 
> talking about......."Look how far the blacks have come in lowriding"
> 
> I don't see any WHITE LOWRIDER topics or ASIAN or MEXICAN
> 
> Why the need to always seperate yourselves? Seriously, will this ever end? Do you want it to end?
> 
> I raise my son NOT to judge a person by skin color or reference the "Black Kid" he sparred against, but rather the blue opponenet (blue being the color of the chest guard).
> 
> It's unfortunate to know that this type of shit will never end and he'll eventually be exposed to it in the end.
> *


exactly how I felt as soon as I saw the thread name


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 06:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


I don't care how you try to candy coat it, the topic states segregation between races and lowriding. I'm not saying that was 187's point, but the topic screams it.......

Look man, lowriding is not only on the West Coast, it's strong on the West Coast, but well alive in other parts of the Globe. It's small minded people that don't think out of the box or open their eyes to the entire culture and how far it's came. I don't know who/what you're referring to as a "sideline" rider but c'mon man, that's weak. How are you contributing to lowriding besides "riding with black dudes" or typing some hypothetical jargon on an internet forum. 

Just because a person lives in "Compton", or Cali or wherever the fuck ever don't mean you're a "Certified" lowrider. I'm from the west coast and if you motherfucking think that a white dude, mexican dude, or anybody in particular can roll up solo to a group of "Black Lowriders" maybe you need to re-think what other riders and races are up against. It just ain't easy to roll up to some Black dudes on the blvd and jump in their back seat so you can "enjoy the experience."

Blacks are not the only ones to pay dues, sure recognition is due, but why do blacks need more recognition than any other race? I think certain individuals need recognition, not an entire race. Like the other dude said maybe it should've been retitled. I don't care who you are or what color you are, if you ride, you ride.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 07:41 PM~7385193
> *Sure you were :uh:
> 
> Man, why don't you speak on it some more....
> 
> People, DIPPINIT is a white dude in L.A. who's been puttin it down for years out here in a rag 409 tray..he's been everywhere...on the black side and the brown side. If anyone can speak on this it's hime because he's been involved with all sides...how do you compare things Dip?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

I COMPARE THINGS WITH THE MUSIC YOU BUMP WHEN YOU ROLL. 
OLDIES FOR THE ESES, CURTIS MAYFIELD FOR THE BROTHAS, AND CLASSIC ROCK FOR THE CRACKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 06:47 PM~7385233
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I COMPARE THINGS WITH THE MUSIC YOU BUMP WHEN YOU ROLL.
> OLDIES FOR THE ESES, CURTIS MAYFIELD FOR THE BROTHAS, AND CLASSIC ROCK FOR THE CRACKERS :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS THE PACIFIST :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 07:41 PM~7385193
> *Sure you were :uh:
> 
> Man, why don't you speak on it some more....
> 
> People, DIPPINIT is a white dude in L.A. who's been puttin it down for years out here in a rag 409 tray..he's been everywhere...on the black side and the brown side. If anyone can speak on this it's hime because he's been involved with all sides...how do you compare things Dip?
> *


I'm sure he'll tell you whites have it just as hard as blacks under certain circumstances. 

"Whiteboy this" ......"Whiteboy That".......blah blah blah


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 1 2007, 07:12 PM~7384888-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, and even though Lowriding should unite as 1, there will always be subcultures, just the way it is. Nothing wrong, just need to understand it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:46 PM~7385228
> *I don't care how you try to candy coat it, the topic states segregation between races and lowriding. I'm not saying that was 187's point, but the topic screams it.......
> 
> Look man, lowriding is not only on the West Coast, it's strong on the West Coast, but well alive in other parts of the Globe. It's small minded people that don't think out of the box or open their eyes to the entire culture and how far it's came. I don't know who/what you're referring to as a "sideline" rider but c'mon man, that's weak. How are you contributing to lowriding besides "riding with black dudes" or typing some hypothetical jargon on an internet forum.
> 
> Just because a person lives in "Compton", or Cali or wherever the fuck ever don't mean you're a "Certified" lowrider. I'm from the west coast and if you motherfucking think that a white dude, mexican dude, or anybody in particular can roll up solo to a group of "Black Lowriders" maybe you need to re-think what other riders and races are up against. It just ain't easy to roll up to some Black dudes on the blvd and jump in their back seat so you can "enjoy the experience."
> 
> Blacks are not the only ones to pay dues, sure recognition is due, but why do blacks need more recognition than any other race? I think certain individuals need recognition, not an entire race. Like the other dude said maybe it should've been retitled. I don't care who you are or what color you are, if you ride, you ride.
> *


I see you are trying to erase the color lines, and that's fine, but you still have to remember that different races are just that... different. The black side of Lowriding is much different that the white or whatever. It is a fact. I think 187pure is just trying to recognize the "players" in this certain style or subculture. He is not comparing to anyone else, or saying that they made it what it is today,,, .


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 07:53 PM~7385280
> *I see you are trying to erase the color lines, and that's fine, but you still have to remember that different races are just that... different. The black side of Lowriding is much different that the white or whatever. It is a fact. I think 187pure is just trying to recognize the "players" in this certain style or subculture. He is not comparing to anyone else, or saying that they made it what it is today,,, .
> *


Damn, finally somebody gets my point. 187 is cool and he gets me also. I agree, it's the actual individuals that made it what it is today.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

DIPPINIT be finger typin'


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 07:48 PM~7385243
> *ALWAYS THE PACIFIST :uh:
> *


I am just nuetral. I have been around all types of people. You seen my homie at the Imperials show, tatted Black Panther, IFG, looks like we have nothing in common, but we have been good friends for over 10 years. I gez for me, I recognize peoples different ideologies, religions, and cultures and I respect them for who they are and how they treat me.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Shit, maybe it's being out of Cali that has opened my eyes to other cultures as funny as that sounds. People in Cali are so race driven it's just tiring.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:57 PM~7385320
> *DIPPINIT be finger typin'
> *


I'll be back. Imma go get me sum Roscoes chicken and waffles while I'm sippin on the Hennessy and apple juice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 07:59 PM~7385337
> *I'll be back. Imma go get me sum Roscoes chicken and waffles while I'm sippin on the Hennessy and apple juice :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Grape Kool-Aid for real rida's.......


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:59 PM~7385331
> *Shit, maybe it's being out of Cali that has opened my eyes to other cultures as funny as that sounds. People in Cali are so race driven it's just tiring.
> *



don't get me wrong, I don't trip on race. but I still have to remember who I am, where I am, and my limits. I have to remember I am white, and I can not just roll down Crenshaw and Hyde Park in the 63, bumpin, "Workin on a groovy thing" :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta know the limits


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Mar 1 2007, 07:41 PM~7385193-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you were :uh:
> 
> Man, why don't you speak on it some more....
> 
> People, DIPPINIT is a white dude in L.A. who's been puttin it down for years out here in a rag 409 tray..he's been everywhere...on the black side and the brown side. If anyone can speak on this it's hime because he's been involved with all sides...how do you compare things Dip?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 08:02 PM~7385363
> *don't get me wrong, I don't trip on race. but I still have to remember who I am, where I am, and my limits. I have to remember I am white, and I can not just roll down Crenshaw and Hyde Park in the 63, bumpin, "Workin on a groovy thing" :biggrin:  :biggrin: gotta know the limits
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

DIPPINIT needs his own topic for being the only white dude in a rag 409 trey chillin' on the blvd meshing with the real rida's.

Seriously though, I know DIPPINIT knows alot of people out there including CF, but IMO, this is a slap in the face for people like him. I'm sure he's contributed just as much.....where's his recognition?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 06:46 PM~7385228
> *I don't care how you try to candy coat it, the topic states segregation between races and lowriding. I'm not saying that was 187's point, but the topic screams it.......
> 
> Look man, lowriding is not only on the West Coast, it's strong on the West Coast, but well alive in other parts of the Globe. It's small minded people that don't think out of the box or open their eyes to the entire culture and how far it's came. I don't know who/what you're referring to as a "sideline" rider but c'mon man, that's weak. How are you contributing to lowriding besides "riding with black dudes" or typing some hypothetical jargon on an internet forum.
> 
> Just because a person lives in "Compton", or Cali or wherever the fuck ever don't mean you're a "Certified" lowrider. I'm from the west coast and if you motherfucking think that a white dude, mexican dude, or anybody in particular can roll up solo to a group of "Black Lowriders" maybe you need to re-think what other riders and races are up against. It just ain't easy to roll up to some Black dudes on the blvd and jump in their back seat so you can "enjoy the experience."
> 
> Blacks are not the only ones to pay dues, sure recognition is due, but why do blacks need more recognition than any other race? I think certain individuals need recognition, not an entire race. Like the other dude said maybe it should've been retitled. I don't care who you are or what color you are, if you ride, you ride.
> *


Okay I'll pick at this^^^....

First, the West Coast. We've always had the monopoly in the game including our presence on this website. Black Lowriding has it's roots HERE. It's obvious it's gone nationwide but this is where it's started. 

I'm, from the westcoast/westside L.A. and if you mothafucckin think a white dude can't roll up and serve a whole crowd of black dudes and get props while doing it from them...I think you better ask Tony Parker or even Dippinit.

Black dudes will welcome you just like browns and whites will if you come with respect. No offence but you sound kinda scary..I've seen that in many outta towners thats come to the hood. Don't be.

Nobodys saying or thinks blacks deserve or as you say NEED MORE recognition than any other race. Thats stupid. But how about more than whats been given?

And how can this be retitled? Keep shit real..it is what it is homie.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 1 2007, 06:59 PM~7385331-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, maybe it's being out of Cali that has opened my eyes to other cultures as funny as that sounds. People in Cali are so race driven it's just tiring.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres some truth in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 06:59 PM~7385337
> *I'll be back. Imma go get me sum Roscoes chicken and waffles while I'm sippin on the Hennessy and apple juice :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS RACIST!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 07:02 PM~7385363
> *don't get me wrong, I don't trip on race. but I still have to remember who I am, where I am, and my limits. I have to remember I am white, and I can not just roll down Crenshaw and Hyde Park in the 63, bumpin, "Workin on a groovy thing" :biggrin:  :biggrin: gotta know the limits
> *


BULLSHIT, WHY NOT? I'VE DONE IT AND STILL WILL...YOU OLE SCARY BUST'R!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 08:08 PM~7385404
> *Okay I'll pick at this^^^....
> 
> First, the West Coast. We've always had the monopoly in the game including our presence on this website. Black Lowriding has it's roots HERE. It's obvious it's gone nationwide but this is where it's started.
> 
> I'm, from the westcoast/westside L.A. and if you mothafucckin think a white dude can't roll up and serve a whole crowd of black dudes and get props while doing it from them...I think you better ask Tony Parker or even Dippinit.
> 
> Black dudes will welcome you just like browns and whites will if you come with respect. No offence but you sound kinda scary..I've seen that in many outta towners thats come to the hood. Don't be.
> 
> Nobodys saying or thinks blacks deserve or as you say NEED MORE recognition than any other race. Thats stupid. But how about more than whats been given?
> 
> And how can this be retitled? Keep shit real..it is what it is homie.
> *


Reread Dippinit's comments in respect to knowing his limits and who/when he can serve.

I think you need to get "outtatown" to understand other aspects of the culture. When's the last time you've been to other lowriding hotspots around the US?

The topic title is real........REAL segregation


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I think I understand your defense CF, but I just don't quite understand the angle.....that's all


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 08:47 PM~7385233
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I COMPARE THINGS WITH THE MUSIC YOU BUMP WHEN YOU ROLL.
> OLDIES FOR THE ESES, CURTIS MAYFIELD FOR THE BROTHAS, AND CLASSIC ROCK FOR THE CRACKERS :biggrin:
> *


I BUMP ALL THREE :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:12 PM~7385440
> *Reread Dippinit's comments in respect to knowing his limits and who/when he can serve.
> 
> I think you need to get "outtatown" to understand other aspects of the culture. When's the last time you've been to other lowriding hotspots around the US?
> 
> The topic title is real........REAL segregation
> *


You should have been there to see Tony Parker do what you said shouldin't be done! Stop being scared. If you bring it..swing it.

And I don't take sand to the beach. I'll put it down right here in L.A. thank you. But i'll go outta state to chill out with the homeboys.

Your the homie and we've been cool and still will. But damn you come off real timid. I guess you were raised diffrent than me. I can understand that.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 09:02 PM~7385363
> *don't get me wrong, I don't trip on race. but I still have to remember who I am, where I am, and my limits. I have to remember I am white, and I can not just roll down Crenshaw and Hyde Park in the 63, bumpin, "Workin on a groovy thing" :biggrin:  :biggrin: gotta know the limits
> *


holy shit.. your white..... :0 :0 :0 ....
we cant be friends any more....i'm not coming over to your house any more...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 08:20 PM~7385507
> *You should have been there to see Tony Parker do what you said shouldin't be done! Stop being scared. If you bring it..swing it.
> 
> And I don't take sand to the beach. I'll put it down right here in L.A. thank you. But i'll go outta state to chill out with the homeboys.
> 
> Your the homie and we've been cool and still will. But damn you come off real timid. I guess you were raised diffrent than me. I can understand that.
> *


Is DIPPINT scared by knowing his limits? I don't think so! It's not a matter of being scared, it's a matter of basic instinct. I have respect for anybody that sets standards Tony, DIPPINIT, Ted Wells.......etc.

Maybe I'm just more cautious or "timid" now just being out of Cali, being 31, having a wife, 11 year old son, house, career?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm done, I've said my piece, we can get back to the props now. Much respect to all those I debated with..you keep me on my toes. Keep Lowridin'!


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 1 2007, 04:18 PM~7382758
> *im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all.  BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT WAS FUNNY HOMIE :biggrin: WE SHOULD ALL JUST GET ALONG. LOWRIDERS ARE THE MOST COLORFUL GROUPE OF PEOPLE IN THE WORLD.
I LOVE EVERY LOWRIDER I SEE PRIMERED OR CANDIED IT DONT MATTER.RACE HAS NO PLACE IN LOWRIDING ONLY COLORS AND GRAPHICS, MURALS AND FLAKES.

THERE ARE PEOPLE THAT COME ON THE NET JUST TO CAUSE THIS TYPE OF CONFUSION. ALOT OF THEM DONT EVEN HAVE CARS YALL KNOW THAT.

IGNORE IGNORENCE! THATS THE WAY TO DEAL WITH THEM.

GANGSTA IS A TRUE LOWRIDER WHATEVER ELSE HE DID WAS HIS PERSONAL
LIFE.I'LL MEET HIM SOMEDAY AND KICK IT WITH MY BROTHER CAUSE WE BOTH HAVE OIL RUNNING THRU OUR VEINS.

BLACK,WHITE OR BROWN LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND LAY THEM CARS DOWN!











THIS IS WHAT YOU DO FOR THE HATERS. RIDE PASS THEM AND SHINE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:30 PM~7385592
> *Is DIPPINT scared by knowing his limits? I don't think so! It's not a matter of being scared, it's a matter of basic instinct. I have respect for anybody that sets standards Tony, DIPPINIT, Ted Wells.......etc.
> 
> Maybe I'm just more cautious or "timid" now just being out of Cali, being 31, having a wife, 11 year old son, house, career?
> 
> 
> *


Last responce for now...

I wanna ride and do it to it's fullest. I'm not shy to get out there and dip by myself down Compton Blvd. I'm not cautious, scared or timid of black men...I can get down with the best of'em. I'm cautious of people who I think will hurt me or jack me and theres no color on those types.


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 10:40 PM~7385709
> *Last responce for now...
> 
> I wanna ride and do it to it's fullest. I'm not shy to get out there and dip by myself down  Compton Blvd. I'm not cautious, scared or timid of black men...I can get down with the best of'em. I'm cautious of people who I think will hurt me or jack me and theres no color on those types.
> *


WELL SAID


----------



## 187PURE

ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I STARTED THIS TOPIC IS TO SORT OF MAKE A CONTINUATION OF TYRONE'S. IT HAD A NICE RUN BUT WAS GETTIN KIND OF TRASHY NEAR THE END BY HATERS AND CLOWNS. I KNOW THE FOCUS WAS TO PAY HOMAGE TO GANGSTER, BUT GUESS WHAT- HE'S A BLACK LOWRIDER. AND THERE ARE OTHER BLACK LOWRIDERS THAT PUT IT DOWN LIKE "G" (e.g. ZUESS R.I.P.). I'M NOT TRYING TO PLAY THE RACE CARD OR SEGREGATE LOWRIDING. LOWRIDING HAS NO COLOR LINES OR BOUNDARIES. AND I'M SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYBODY. LIL CAN BE USED AS MEANS TO EDUCATE THESE NEW AND UPCOMING RIDERS. THEY MIGHT FALL INTO THE STEREOTYPES BY THINKING IT'S A BROWN THANG OR AT WORST A GANG THANG. SO I FEEL THAT IT'S MY DUTY TO EDUCATE THESE YOUNGSTAS ABOUT DIFFERENT CULTURES IN LOWRIDING. I JUST HAPPEN TO BE BLACK, SO I'MA GIVE MY INPUT WITH A BLACK MAN'S POINT OF VIEW. A YOUNG MAN ON THIS THREAD MADE REFERENCE TO DRE AND SNOOP LOWRIDIN. THAT'S ALL GOOD BUT THAT'S ON THE VIDEO TIP. I WANNA SHINE THE SPOTLIGHT ON THE PIONEERS. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE BLACK TO GIVE YOUR POINT OF VIEW EITHER. LO 64, I APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENTS BECAUSE THEY ARE SINCERE. ANGEL, YOU STAY ON POINT HOMIE. LUV YOU DAWG. TYRONE WHERE THE HELL YOU AT ***** :biggrin: I NEED YOU UP IN HERE. AND DIPPINIT MADE SOME GOOD POINTS ON HIS VIEW OF IT. LIKE IT OR NOT BLACK LOWRIDERS DON'T GET ENOUGH RECOGNITION. I DONE SEEN IT SHOW AFTER SHOW. MAYBE WE'RE PARTLY THE BLAME OURSELVES, BUT I DOUBT IT.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 08:31 PM~7385097
> *Lowrider Legends is a whole diffrent subject.
> *


Thank You.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 10:38 PM~7386422
> *ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I STARTED THIS TOPIC IS TO SORT OF MAKE A CONTINUATION OF TYRONE'S.  IT HAD A NICE RUN BUT WAS GETTIN KIND OF TRASHY NEAR THE END BY HATERS AND CLOWNS.  I KNOW THE FOCUS WAS TO PAY HOMAGE TO GANGSTER, BUT GUESS WHAT- HE'S A BLACK LOWRIDER.  AND THERE ARE OTHER BLACK LOWRIDERS THAT PUT IT DOWN LIKE "G" (e.g. ZUESS R.I.P.).  I'M NOT TRYING TO PLAY THE RACE CARD OR SEGREGATE LOWRIDING.  LOWRIDING HAS NO COLOR LINES OR BOUNDARIES.  AND I'M SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYBODY.  LIL CAN BE USED AS MEANS TO EDUCATE THESE NEW AND UPCOMING RIDERS.  THEY MIGHT FALL INTO THE STEREOTYPES BY THINKING IT'S A BROWN THANG OR AT WORST A GANG THANG.  SO I FEEL THAT IT'S MY DUTY TO EDUCATE THESE YOUNGSTAS ABOUT DIFFERENT CULTURES IN LOWRIDING.  I JUST HAPPEN TO BE BLACK, SO I'MA GIVE MY INPUT WITH A BLACK MAN'S POINT OF VIEW.  A YOUNG MAN ON THIS THREAD MADE REFERENCE TO DRE AND SNOOP LOWRIDIN.  THAT'S ALL GOOD BUT THAT'S ON THE VIDEO TIP.  I WANNA SHINE THE SPOTLIGHT ON THE PIONEERS.  YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE BLACK TO GIVE YOUR POINT OF VIEW EITHER.  LO 64, I APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENTS BECAUSE THEY ARE SINCERE.  ANGEL, YOU STAY ON POINT HOMIE.  LUV YOU DAWG.  TYRONE WHERE THE HELL YOU AT ***** :biggrin:  I NEED YOU UP IN HERE.  AND DIPPINIT MADE SOME GOOD POINTS ON HIS VIEW OF IT.  LIKE IT OR NOT BLACK LOWRIDERS DON'T GET ENOUGH RECOGNITION.  I DONE SEEN IT SHOW AFTER SHOW. MAYBE WE'RE PARTLY THE BLAME OURSELVES, BUT I DOUBT IT.
> *


DAH-DAH-DAH-DAH! Look up in the sky...it's a crow, it's a bat! No! It's Tyrone! :biggrin: 

If one were to follow LRM throughout the years, they've given very little reference to Black lowriders in the evolution of lowriding. For years it had been filled with things geared towards and for Mexican-Americans. Which is fine, but everyone needs their story told. Relying on the media or just LRM one would think any other nationality picked up on lowriding in the late '80's early '90's. That's why I value my collection of Young Hogg videos so much. He really educated me to the Black side of lowriding.

I don't understand why when a Black man speaks out for his people or cause he's a racist or is preaching segregation. We just want some recognition also. That's it. Period.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 08:58 PM~7385326
> *I am just nuetral. I have been around all types of people. You seen my homie at the Imperials show, tatted Black Panther, IFG, looks like we have nothing in common, but we have been good friends for over 10 years. I gez for me, I recognize peoples different ideologies, religions, and cultures and I respect them for who they are and how they treat me.
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2007, 10:53 PM~7386596
> *DAH-DAH-DAH-DAH! Look up in the sky...it's a crow, it's a bat! No! It's Tyrone!  :biggrin:
> 
> If one were to follow LRM throughout the years, they've given very little reference to Black lowriders in the evolution of lowriding. For years it had been filled with things geared towards and for Mexican-Americans. Which is fine, but everyone needs their story told. Relying on the media or just LRM one would think any other nationality picked up on lowriding in the late '80's early '90's. That's why I value my collection of Young Hogg videos so much. He really educated me to the Black side of lowriding.
> 
> I don't understand why when a Black man speaks out for his people or cause he's a racist or is preaching segregation. We just want some recognition also. That's it. Period.
> *


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2007, 07:53 PM~7386596
> * That's why I value my collection of Young Hogg videos so much. He really educated me to the Black
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2007, 10:53 PM~7386596
> *
> I don't understand why when a Black man speaks out for his people or cause he's a racist or is preaching segregation. We just want some recognition also. That's it. Period.
> *


No doubt! But if you notice it's the same folks saying the same shit over and over again. 
You know what I noticed along time ago, before I even got heavy into lowriding................there was never any black models in LRM. I would be fine if it was all Latina's, but there was plenty of white chicks, which meant that black chicks were intentionally left out. I was so proud when Kebo (sp?) and his caddy was featured and sure enough he had his own black model! 
I know this may be a teedius point to sum, but to me it was monumental.
You guys make some really good points, and Crenshaw summed it all up...........and I can't explain it any better than that. 
It's a feeling that just can't be shared or expressed to other races. It's like a women trying to explain to a man what a period feels like. 
I'm not seperating myself from anyone! But I'm reminded of who I am, everyday when I look in the mirror, and face the outside world. And yes I'm hella proud of my achievements in the lowrider world, and the world in general, as man and as a Black man


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 2 2007, 01:11 AM~7388152
> *No doubt! But if you notice it's the same folks saying the same shit over and over again.
> You know what I noticed along time ago, before I even got heavy into lowriding................there was never any black models in LRM. I would be fine if it was all Latina's, but there was plenty of white chicks, which meant that black chicks were intentionally left out. I was so proud when Kebo (sp?) and his caddy was featured and sure enough he had his own black model!
> I know this may be a teedius point to sum, but to me it was monumental.
> You guys make some really good points, and Crenshaw summed it all up...........and I can't explain it any better than that.
> It's a feeling that just can't be shared or expressed to other races. It's like a women trying to explain to a man what a period feels like.
> I'm not seperating myself from anyone! But I'm reminded of who I am, everyday when I look in the mirror, and face the outside world. And yes I'm hella proud of my achievements in the lowrider world, and the world in general, as man and as a Black man
> *


Dude brought his own model to the photoshoot?!?!?! Thats both awesome and hilarious at the same time! Props to him for having the nuts to take that stand though! 

I do remember being kinda shocked when Snoop Dogg was on the cover of LRM a few years back, in an apparent attempt to appease black people. But what have the done since then? :dunno:


----------



## Lowlow76

I always see that guy from One Luv Vegas up in LRM. I cant recall his name, but never hear anybody talkin bout him. Vernon Maxwell and fam too.


----------



## BRAVO

BRAVO !!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 PM~7386596
> *DAH-DAH-DAH-DAH! Look up in the sky...it's a crow, it's a bat! No! It's Tyrone!  :biggrin:
> 
> If one were to follow LRM throughout the years, they've given very little reference to Black lowriders in the evolution of lowriding. For years it had been filled with things geared towards and for Mexican-Americans. Which is fine, but everyone needs their story told. Relying on the media or just LRM one would think any other nationality picked up on lowriding in the late '80's early '90's. That's why I value my collection of Young Hogg videos so much. He really educated me to the Black side of lowriding.
> 
> I don't understand why when a Black man speaks out for his people or cause he's a racist or is preaching segregation. We just want some recognition also. That's it. Period.
> *


Why is it so important to be labeled or referenced as "Black" though. 187 ain't really pitchin' it like you guys are. This isn't the era of repression or slavery. I thought races wanted equal rights and aknowledgements? If this is the case quit bringing the color of your skin into every sentence.

Like I said earlier everybody that has made signifigant marks in lowriding wants recognition but you don't see Maizano (assuming he's white) wanting recognition for some of the baddest work in the industry. He makes a topic, post pictures, history, and never referencs race. Same goes for any other pioneers, but for certain riders/race it's always at the forefront.

Dan may be on to something though. Maybe, just maybe, it seems as though "Blacks" are not in the spotlight as much as other riders and that may be the case but who else that is black is out there right now with turntable work? Do they want HIGH PROFILE recognition? Do you know this? Can they be reached? Who are they?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2007, 10:02 AM~7389632
> *Why is it so important to be labeled or referenced as "Black" though. 187 ain't really pitchin' it like you guys are. This isn't the era of repression or slavery. I thought races wanted equal rights and aknowledgements? If this is the case quit bringing the color of your skin into every sentence.
> 
> Like I said earlier everybody that has made signifigant marks in lowriding wants recognition but you don't see Maizano (assuming he's white) wanting recognition for some of the baddest work in the industry. He makes a topic, post pictures, history, and never referencs race. Same goes for any other pioneers, but for certain riders/race it's always at the forefront.
> 
> Dan may be on to something though. Maybe, just maybe, it seems as though "Blacks" are not in the spotlight as much as other riders and that may be the case but who else that is black is out there right now with turntable work? Do they want HIGH PROFILE recognition? Do you know this? Can they be reached? Who are they?
> *


Oh believe me, they're out there


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2007, 09:08 AM~7389654
> *Oh believe me, they're out there
> *


I know, but who and what?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I clicked on this post thinking I might see some nice black cars. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 2 2007, 09:15 AM~7389684
> *I clicked on this post thinking I might see some nice black cars.  :0
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 2 2007, 12:11 AM~7388152
> *No doubt! But if you notice it's the same folks saying the same shit over and over again.
> You know what I noticed along time ago, before I even got heavy into lowriding................there was never any black models in LRM. I would be fine if it was all Latina's, but there was plenty of white chicks, which meant that black chicks were intentionally left out. I was so proud when Kebo (sp?) and his caddy was featured and sure enough he had his own black model!
> I know this may be a teedius point to sum, but to me it was monumental.
> You guys make some really good points, and Crenshaw summed it all up...........and I can't explain it any better than that.
> It's a feeling that just can't be shared or expressed to other races. It's like a women trying to explain to a man what a period feels like.
> I'm not seperating myself from anyone! But I'm reminded of who I am, everyday when I look in the mirror, and face the outside world. And yes I'm hella proud of my achievements in the lowrider world, and the world in general, as man and as a Black man
> *


I believe this to be true..I try to understand, but I'm not black so I probably never will. I just continue to be the "Lone Lowrider" lmao. 
Here is what I'm trying to find out I guess..trying to gain knowledge..
Do you want recognized for what Black men have accomplished in lowriding?
Or do you want them recognized for what they did and think they have been overlooked for being Black?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Mar 2 2007, 08:07 AM~7389214
> *I always see that guy from One Luv Vegas up in LRM.  I cant recall his name, but never hear anybody talkin bout him.  Vernon Maxwell and fam too.
> *


I believe you're referring to Jim Brown. He's also the man behind the 'Dip'N' DVD's. It's ironic his name is brought up because the 'Dip'N' DVD series deals with this very subject.

http://www.dipndvd.com.


----------



## lethaljoe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 2 2007, 08:15 AM~7389684
> *I clicked on this post thinking I might see some nice black cars.  :0
> *



me too :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2007, 10:02 AM~7389632
> *Why is it so important to be labeled or referenced as "Black" though. 187 ain't really pitchin' it like you guys are. This isn't the era of repression or slavery. I thought races wanted equal rights and aknowledgements? If this is the case quit bringing the color of your skin into every sentence.
> 
> Like I said earlier everybody that has made signifigant marks in lowriding wants recognition but you don't see Maizano (assuming he's white) wanting recognition for some of the baddest work in the industry. He makes a topic, post pictures, history, and never referencs race. Same goes for any other pioneers, but for certain riders/race it's always at the forefront.
> 
> Dan may be on to something though. Maybe, just maybe, it seems as though "Blacks" are not in the spotlight as much as other riders and that may be the case but who else that is black is out there right now with turntable work? Do they want HIGH PROFILE recognition? Do you know this? Can they be reached? Who are they?
> *


The point is for years Black lowriders haven't received their due recognition. In the past, LRM has been known to purposefully leave out Black lowriders or change pictures sent in by Black lowriders. And not just incidents like that, but biased and unfair judging at shows. That's the very reason why in L.A. so many Black clubs and riders posted up on Crenshaw Blvd.

I often think about all the cars I've seen and people I've learned about thanks to Young Hogg and Cali-Swangin' videos. Those cars, clubs and people would have never been featured in LRM. Amp Johnson (Young Hogg) and Karlton Johnson (Cali-Swangin') knew what they were doing by filming the action on Crenshaw. They told OUR story. Because they knew LRM or nobody else would. For that they will always have my respect.


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 2 2007, 07:15 AM~7389684
> *I clicked on this post thinking I might see some nice black cars.  :0
> *


X3, I was about to post a pic, but I got no beef with the soul brothers that ride. To me, race is just not that important of an issue.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 2 2007, 09:36 AM~7389779
> *The point is for years Black lowriders haven't received their due recognition. In the past, LRM has been known to purposefully leave out Black lowriders or change pictures sent in by Black lowriders. And not just incidents like that, but biased and unfair judging at shows. That's the very reason why in L.A. so many Black clubs and riders posted up on Crenshaw Blvd.
> 
> I often think about all the cars I've seen and people I've learned about thanks to Young Hogg and Cali-Swangin' videos. Those cars, clubs and people would have never been featured in LRM. Amp Johnson (Young Hogg) and Karlton Johnson (Cali-Swangin') knew what they were doing by filming the action on Crenshaw. They told OUR story. Because they knew LRM or nobody else would. For that they will always have my respect.
> *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 06:47 PM~7385233
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I COMPARE THINGS WITH THE MUSIC YOU BUMP WHEN YOU ROLL.
> OLDIES FOR THE ESES, CURTIS MAYFIELD FOR THE BROTHAS, AND CLASSIC ROCK FOR THE CRACKERS :biggrin:
> *


Damn, classic rock? Anybody wanna buy an Alpine? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

You have one?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'M LIKE THIS I DIDN'T MEAN TO BLOW UP AT MY MAN LO64!! HE'S ACTUALLY A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND WE JUST GIVE EACH OTHER SHIT ON HERE. :biggrin: MY THING IS JUST LET PEOPLE BE PROUD OF THEIR CULTURE THAT'S ALL AND SHOW RESPECT!! WE HAVE GREAT LOWRIDER BUILDERS OF ALL ETHIC GROUPS AND I GIVE PROPS TO ALL OF THEM!!!! SO LET'S JUST LOWRIDE AS ONE BIG FAMILY AND HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 1 2007, 12:55 PM~7381663
> *what do you mean contribute?Pics? Props?
> shit there is tooooo long of a list but-
> Charles Clayton,Bigg DeWight(Big I)Leapping Lonnie,Ted Wells,"BOX",Gary May(R.I.P),Big Worm,Rat,Gangster,AC(R.I.P),Zuess(R.I.P),Bird from WATTS,and the list can go on,Just some of the few ridas that have or had 20+ years i the game.
> Beleive me,thats not even a qtr of what the list should be.
> *


2006 - PRESENT DAY STILL ALL DRIVEN ON THE STREETS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 2 2007, 10:48 AM~7390142
> *I'M LIKE THIS I DIDN'T MEAN TO BLOW UP AT MY MAN LO64!!  HE'S ACTUALLY A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND WE JUST GIVE EACH OTHER SHIT ON HERE.  :biggrin:    MY THING IS JUST LET PEOPLE BE PROUD OF THEIR CULTURE THAT'S ALL AND SHOW RESPECT!! WE HAVE GREAT LOWRIDER BUILDERS OF ALL ETHIC GROUPS AND I GIVE PROPS TO ALL OF THEM!!!!  SO LET'S JUST LOWRIDE AS ONE BIG FAMILY AND FUN!!!!!!!!!
> *


I think as you get older you age out of certain things. One for me has been race, bangin, and living on the edge. Scott's a smart dude, even though he's corny but I think he sees beyond the political rig-a-moro of the game. Life is too short to sweat the small stuff. I agree....we're one big family that should just enjoy ridin'

*On a side note, Scotty still can't afford a GOLD 64*


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Mar 2 2007, 11:51 AM~7390158
> *2006 - PRESENT DAY STILL ALL DRIVEN ON THE STREETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats whats Up.


----------



## Bigthangs

STILL ON THE STREETS TEARING IT UP


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 2 2007, 08:48 AM~7390142
> *I'M LIKE THIS I DIDN'T MEAN TO BLOW UP AT MY MAN LO64!!  HE'S ACTUALLY A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND WE JUST GIVE EACH OTHER SHIT ON HERE.  :biggrin:    MY THING IS JUST LET PEOPLE BE PROUD OF THEIR CULTURE THAT'S ALL AND SHOW RESPECT!! WE HAVE GREAT LOWRIDER BUILDERS OF ALL ETHIC GROUPS AND I GIVE PROPS TO ALL OF THEM!!!!  SO LET'S JUST LOWRIDE AS ONE BIG FAMILY AND FUN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NOW THEM SUM TRU REAL RIDAZ


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2007, 08:58 AM~7390198
> *I think as you get older you age out of certain things. One for me has been race, bangin, and living on the edge. Scott's a smart dude, even though he's corny but I think he sees beyond the political rig-a-moro of the game. Life is too short to sweat the small stuff. I agree....we're one big family that should just enjoy ridin'
> 
> *On a side note, Scotty still can't afford a GOLD 64*
> *


I DON'T LIKE GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 2 2007, 11:26 AM~7390375
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Mar 2 2007, 10:41 AM~7389792
> *X3, I was about to post a pic, but I got no beef with the soul brothers that ride. To me, race is just not that important of an issue.
> *


Same here.


----------



## 187PURE

QUOTE(Crenshaw's Finest @ Mar 1 2007, 08:31 PM) 
Lowrider Legends is a whole diffrent subject.


> Thank You.
> [/b]


x2


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 2 2007, 10:15 AM~7389684
> *I clicked on this post thinking I might see some nice black cars.  :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Mar 2 2007, 10:41 AM~7389792
> *X3, I was about to post a pic, but I got no beef with the soul brothers that ride. To me, race is just not that important of an issue.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** said soul brothers


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2007, 09:11 AM~7389929
> *You have one?
> *


Yeah its a pullout. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

On the serious side. Lowriding is a microcosm of life in general. People from all different backgrounds ( racial, cultural, and socio-economic ) make important contributions every day. Each of these contributions is just as important as the individuals who make them. 

I understand the concept of no colorlines, but isnt it our differences that keep things fresh? As long as we can surpass the bullshit and respectfully contribute something positive I think we make lowriding better. I have no problem with the title of this thread. The quality of the posts make the thread. This thread may be a learning device for someone who is not familiar with the contributions Blacks have made to lowridin.

I can see how some may view the title as segregating the lowrider community, but i also see it as paying homage to one facet of it. There's no denying our differences. The trick is not letting our differences deny us.

But if I've gotta stop bumpin Smokey and throw on some classic rock, I'm in trouble. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Mar 2 2007, 11:06 AM~7390246
> *BIG DWIZZLE (Over 75 cars deep in the game)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The dude on the right looks like a Black Psta, lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 2 2007, 01:53 PM~7390986
> *Yeah its a pullout.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> On the serious side.  Lowriding is a microcosm of life in general.  People from all different backgrounds  ( racial, cultural, and socio-economic ) make important contributions every day.  Each of these contributions is just as important as the individuals who make them.
> 
> I understand the concept of no colorlines, but isnt it our differences that keep things fresh?  As long as we can surpass the bullshit and respectfully contribute something positive I think we make lowriding better.  I have no problem with the title of this thread.  The quality of the posts make the thread. This thread may be a learning device for someone who is not familiar with the contributions Blacks have made to lowridin.
> 
> I can see how some may view the title as segregating the lowrider community, but i also see it as paying homage to one facet of it.  There's no denying our differences.  The trick is not letting our differences deny us.
> 
> But if I've gotta stop bumpin Smokey and throw on some classic rock, I'm in trouble. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: SAY WORD!


----------



## 187PURE

TWIN (BIG PREZ): COMPTON MAJESTICS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 1 2007, 08:24 PM~7385547
> *holy shit.. your white..... :0  :0  :0 ....
> we cant be friends any more....i'm not coming over to your house any more...
> *


Bean, we are brothers though :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2007, 10:05 AM~7390712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** said soul brothers
> *


Latinos helping ****** since 1972.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 2 2007, 12:57 PM~7391019
> *The dude on the right looks like a Black Psta, lol
> *


HAHA!
I dont think I look like big Dewight,but thats funny!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 2 2007, 10:25 AM~7389720
> *I believe you're referring to Jim Brown. He's also the man behind the 'Dip'N' DVD's. It's ironic his name is brought up because the 'Dip'N' DVD series deals with this very subject.
> 
> http://www.dipndvd.com.
> *


I think Jim Brown is a cool ass dude, met him a few years ago.

But the Dipin' DVDs could have been so much better.

He could've made it more ducumentary and had better plot lines to it.

But, with that being said, he touched on a subject few have ever...


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 2 2007, 01:24 PM~7391166
> *I think Jim Brown is a cool ass dude, met him a few years ago.
> 
> But the Dipin' DVDs could have been so much better.
> 
> He could've made it more ducumentary and had better plot lines to it.
> 
> But, with that being said, he touched on a subject few have ever...
> *


agre with EVERYTHING you said Jeff.
I was disapointed with Vol 3,cause I feel it was rushed and it was just missing something.especially since vol 1 and 2 were deep.
I also think SOME of his facts were very Unacurate,but again,overall I give it a thumbs up and a must have!!


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2007, 02:30 PM~7391193
> *agre with EVERYTHING you said Jeff.
> I was disapointed with Vol 3,cause I feel it was rushed and it was just missing something.especially since vol 1 and 2 were deep.
> I also think SOME of his facts were very Unacurate,but again,overall I give it a thumbs up and a must have!!
> *


Without a doubt.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 2 2007, 02:36 PM~7391233
> *Without a doubt.
> 
> 
> *


Is it still on for next Thursday Jeff. Where at and what time?


----------



## orlando

im glad some body has brought this subject up .


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2007, 02:39 PM~7391259
> *Is it still on for next Thursday Jeff.  Where at and what time?
> *


Upstairs at the World Cafe, 800 PM I think.

http://www.worldcafelive.com/

http://tickets.worldcafelive.com/eventperf...es.asp?evt=1804


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 2 2007, 02:52 PM~7391351
> *Upstairs at the World Cafe, 800 PM I think.
> 
> http://www.worldcafelive.com/
> 
> http://tickets.worldcafelive.com/eventperf...es.asp?evt=1804
> *


KOOL. ME AND MY LADY GON' ROLL THROUGH THERE. I'LL BE WEARING A BRIM AND A BLUE PAISLEY BANDANA SHIRT. I TAKE IT 3025 WALNUT ST IS AT 3OTH AND WALNUT. SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2007, 03:02 PM~7391410
> *KOOL.  ME AND MY LADY GON' ROLL THROUGH THERE.  I'LL BE WEARING A BRIM AND A BLUE PAISLEY BANDANA SHIRT.  I TAKE IT 3025 WALNUT ST IS AT 3OTH AND WALNUT.  SEE YOU THERE!
> *



No doubt, I'll have a brim on too most likely.

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

the topic ive ever seen on layitlow.com....

ill add my two cents.

i do belive after the shaw was shut down lowriding took a dive. not in a bad direction but it deeped down a little. when you have main connection with blacks, mexicans, etc cut off were do you go? parks and locations of that sort cant cut it. i remember in 1995 i would beg my older brother to drive me to the shaw and he wasnet even into owriding at all. i was 14 back then, im 25 now and i still find myself holding on to the days of when the shaw was at its peek. in many ways the shaw brought together a culture in motion, a mix all too show off their ideals of how lowriding is. from South Side CC to Super Natural CC those influinced alot of buolders today in my generation.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Mar 2 2007, 03:44 PM~7391670
> *the topic ive ever seen on layitlow.com....
> 
> ill add my two cents.
> 
> i do belive after the shaw was shut down lowriding took a dive. not in a bad direction but it deeped down a little. when you have main connection with blacks, mexicans, etc cut off were do you go? parks and locations of that sort cant cut it. i remember in 1995 i would beg my older brother to drive me to the shaw and he wasnet even into owriding at all. i was 14 back then, im 25 now and i still find myself holding on to the days of when the shaw was at its peek. in many ways the shaw brought together a culture in motion, a mix all too show off their ideals of how lowriding is. from South Side CC to Super Natural CC those influinced alot of buolders today in my generation.
> *


Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 2 2007, 09:36 AM~7389779
> *The point is for years Black lowriders haven't received their due recognition. In the past, LRM has been known to purposefully leave out Black lowriders or change pictures sent in by Black lowriders. And not just incidents like that, but biased and unfair judging at shows. That's the very reason why in L.A. so many Black clubs and riders posted up on Crenshaw Blvd.
> 
> I often think about all the cars I've seen and people I've learned about thanks to Young Hogg and Cali-Swangin' videos. Those cars, clubs and people would have never been featured in LRM. Amp Johnson (Young Hogg) and Karlton Johnson (Cali-Swangin') knew what they were doing by filming the action on Crenshaw. They told OUR story. Because they knew LRM or nobody else would. For that they will always have my respect.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 2 2007, 08:02 AM~7389632
> *Why is it so important to be labeled or referenced as "Black" though.
> *


The same reason it's so important to be labled a Chicano or represent Aztlan or "Brown Pride" It's no different. 

If anyone has segregated themselves, it's Lowrider magazine. The few token blacks have not meant too much to me...while it was refreshing to see them, they where overwhelmed with the majority of the magazines content representing Latinos. ESPECIALLY, like I mentioned before, when Al Lopez was in charge.

When I was in my early teens growing up in the game and living in a primarily black neighborhood and buying LRM, I'd browse through the magazine and I'd see all these cars, clubs and people that I had never seen before. Turning the pages more, I'd read all kinds of articles based on hispanic culture and politics. 

While it was educational to read and learn about such things, I always had a feeling of displacement, like my community was left out because all I knew and would see around my area was the black guys Lowriding. I'd see all these dudes Lowriding clean cars with their women and plaques shining all over South Central L.A. But when I'd look through the magazine I saw nothing about my people...yes, MY people...thats where I grew up. 

Crappy, butchered interviews and small articles like when they including their write-up about the "Black Lowriding Experiance" debate, lecture and discussion at the Peterson Automotive Museum in west Los Angeles back in '00 or '01. Gary May, Ernest Howse, Ted Wells and many others were there to educate the Lowriding community. That meeting was big and it was not promoted by any magazine ahead of time....we only got to see a small article about it about 3 months after it was over with. Bullshit to me. Had that meeting been racially-reversed and held at that place, it would of been front page almost. And you know this.

Truedawg made a big point too about the models...we'd see Latina, White and Hawaiian models all the time but no black women untill Big Keebo from One Eleven CC brought his own...yes he did that. How does that look to you?

In a way...I'm glad Ralph Fuentes is the editor now. By all means tha magazine could become more interracial but he's done better with direction than those prior to him. Thanks Ralph...for real.

All the things I've just wrote about are factual. It''s important for everyone to become aware off everything thats going on in the game. This way, we can have a BALANCED view of whats happining or has happined. 

While Lowriding as a whole is very powerful, it's usefull, educational and honorable to recognize all the subcultures and struggles which are reponsible for making Lowriding what it is today. Race, class and geographical locale all play a part...and thats real talk.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 2 2007, 07:29 PM~7392870
> *The same reason it's so important to be labled a Chicano or represent Aztlan or "Brown Pride" It's no different.
> 
> If anyone has segregated themselves, it's Lowrider magazine. The few token blacks have not meant too much to me...while it was refreshing to see them, they where overwhelmed with the majority of the magazines content representing Latinos. ESPECIALLY, like I mentioned before, when Al Lopez was in charge.
> 
> When I was in my early teens growing up in the game and living in a primarily black neighborhood and buying LRM, I'd browse through the magazine and I'd see all these cars, clubs and people that I had never seen before. Turning the pages more, I'd read all kinds of articles based on hispanic culture and politics.
> 
> While it was educational to read and learn about such things, I always had a feeling of displacement, like my community was left out because all I knew and would see around my area was the black guys Lowriding. I'd see all these dudes Lowriding clean cars with their women and plaques shining all over South Central L.A. But when I'd look through the magazine I saw nothing about my people...yes, MY people...thats where I grew up.
> 
> Crappy, butchered interviews and small articles like when they including their write-up about the "Black Lowriding Experiance" debate, lecture and discussion at the  Peterson Automotive Museum in west Los Angeles back in '00 or '01. Gary May, Ernest Howse, Ted Wells and many others were there to educate the Lowriding community. That meeting was big and it was not promoted by any magazine ahead of time....we only got to see a small article about it about 3 months after it was over with. Bullshit to me. Had that meeting been racially-reversed and held at that place, it would of been front page almost. And you know this.
> 
> Truedawg made a big point too about the models...we'd see Latina, White and Hawaiian models all the time but no black women untill Big Keebo from One Eleven CC brought his own...yes he did that. How does that look to you?
> 
> In a way...I'm glad Ralph Fuentes is the editor now. By all means tha magazine could become more interracial but he's done better with direction than those prior to him. Thanks Ralph...for real.
> 
> All the things I've just wrote about are factual. It''s important for everyone to become aware off everything thats going on in the game. This way, we can have a BALANCED view of whats happining or has happined.
> 
> While Lowriding as a whole is very powerful, it's usefull, educational and honorable to recognize all the subcultures and struggles which are reponsible for making Lowriding what it is today. Race, class and geographical locale all play a part...and thats real talk.
> *


YES IT IS!


----------



## Orgasm Donor #138

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 11:44 AM~7381576
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF MUTHUFUCKAS BEEN BITCHIN AND COMPLAINING BOUT THE "GANGSTER" THREAD.  TALKIN BOUT IT'S ANNOYING, IT WENT ON LEFT FIELD, ETC. ETC.  PLUS YOU GOT THE CLOWNS.  WELL I'MA KICK IT OFF WITH THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


baaaaaah


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## orlando

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 04:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


i agree 100 percent .i was introduced to lowriding by two mexicans and i love them for it . im northern cali. but back in the early 70s i met a guy named ricky coleman. he was in the uniques car club. and i asked him how he could put with a lot of the shit people would say about him .he said it would get better. and that's what keeps me going to this day. in nor cal we dont have a black lowriding scene.i dont know how many times ive been the only black guy at show. so im glad this topic was brought up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ZUES WAS A MAJESTIC 1ST BEFORE ANY CAR CLUB HE WAS IN!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 3 2007, 10:58 PM~7400068
> *ZUES WAS A MAJESTIC 1ST BEFORE ANY CAR CLUB HE WAS IN!!!!!
> *


That is true. 

Which 'Stylistics' did 'Big Rat' start after he left MafiaIVLife and eventually joined Super Natural? And what really happened to 'Christine'?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 4 2007, 11:30 PM~7408546
> *That is true.
> 
> Which 'Stylistics' did 'Big Rat' start after he left MafiaIVLife and eventually joined Super Natural? And what really happened to 'Christine'?
> *


MAN SUPER NATURAL BEEN AROUND SINCE THE 60'S!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 5 2007, 03:15 PM~7411345
> *MAN SUPER NATURAL BEEN AROUND SINCE THE 60'S!!!!!!!!
> *


I know Super Natural has been around since the '60's, but 'Big Rat' was not always a member. He once belonged to MafiaIVLife and Stylistics.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 5 2007, 03:02 PM~7412495
> *I know Super Natural has been around since the '60's, but 'Big Rat' was not always a member. He once belonged to MafiaIVLife and Stylistics.
> *


WE'VE ALWAYS BEEN MEMBERS!!! REMEMBER WE'RE A FAMILY CLUB AND FAMILY STARTED THE CLUB!!! MY OLDER UNCLE STARTED THE CLUB AND RAT CHANGED THE NAME FROM SUPER NATURAL CHEVIES TO JUST SUPER NATURAL. I KNOW MY CLUB'S HISTORY!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 5 2007, 07:06 PM~7412889
> *WE'VE ALWAYS BEEN MEMBERS!!! REMEMBER WE'RE A FAMILY CLUB AND FAMILY STARTED THE CLUB!!! MY OLDER UNCLE STARTED THE CLUB AND RAT CHANGED THE NAME FROM SUPER NATURAL CHEVIES TO JUST SUPER NATURAL. I KNOW MY CLUB'S HISTORY!!!!!
> *


Okay. Not trying to argue with you, but those were his words on 'Dip'N' 2'.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 5 2007, 01:30 AM~7408546
> *That is true.
> 
> Which 'Stylistics' did 'Big Rat' start after he left MafiaIVLife and eventually joined Super Natural? And what really happened to 'Christine'?
> *



Wow, I didn't know that. Big Rat is a legend!!


----------



## Frogg

i like black people


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 5 2007, 09:55 PM~7414125
> *i like black people
> *




:uh: u really shoulda kept that 2 urself :uh:


----------



## Frogg

does it scare you?


----------



## Stickz

Cudda Founder of Individuals Car Club and me









Charles Clayton and me









Charles, Cudda, and Twinn









Jerry Cunningham and me









Seeing what O.G.'s have done in the past, get me to think how I want to lowride. Now meeting and seeing O.G.'s doing big things now and in future keeps me focused on how I would be a car.


----------



## bigswanga

:thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good pictures Stickz...can you eloborate more about what you wrote" "Seeing what O.G.'s have done in the past, get me to think how I want to lowride"


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 6 2007, 12:45 AM~7416092
> *does it scare you?
> *



wtf are you talkin bout :twak: 
i am black, does that scare you :machinegun:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 6 2007, 09:52 AM~7419380
> *wtf are you talkin bout :twak:
> i am black, does that scare you :machinegun:
> *


SEND YOUR CAR TO ME IF YOU'RE BLACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

Great pictures 'Stickz'! :thumbsup: It's great to see a young brother like yourself taking a great interest in lowriding. With the four (4) men you have pictured, that's over 90 years of lowriding knowledge. 

Keep doing what you're doing young man. You're well on your way.


----------



## God's Son2

i thank God for black people, and i really mean that. when i got my first hydro set up, a black man put it in for free!! His name was Mark and we grew to be good friends. I didnt look at his skin, but i saw his heart, and he had a great heart. he didnt look at my color, which made our bond much closer.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 6 2007, 03:16 PM~7420840
> *i thank God for black people, and i really mean that. when i got my first hydro set up, a black man put it in for free!! His name was Mark and we grew to be good friends. I didnt look at his skin, but i saw his heart, and he had a great heart. he didnt look at my color, which made our bond much closer.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 6 2007, 01:45 PM~7421008
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 6 2007, 03:51 PM~7421044
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I love Mavis Staples :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 6 2007, 01:38 PM~7419675
> *SEND YOUR CAR TO ME IF YOU'RE BLACK!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: wtf is that suppose to mean :uh:


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 6 2007, 09:52 AM~7419380
> *wtf are you talkin bout :twak:
> i am black, does that scare you :machinegun:
> *


no, why would it? i was just saying that for the god's son2 ******. thats basically what his responses are. "i lowride cuz of snoop and dre, so now im cool".


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 6 2007, 01:25 PM~7420469
> *Great pictures 'Stickz'!  :thumbsup: It's great to see a young brother like yourself taking  a great interest in lowriding. With the four (4) men you have pictured, that's over 90 years of lowriding knowledge.
> Keep doing what you're doing young man. You're well on your way.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 6 2007, 07:28 PM~7422179
> *no, why would it? i was just saying that for the god's son2 ******. thats basically what his responses are. "i lowride cuz of snoop and dre, so now im cool".
> *




no name callin :nono: its already a touchy subject, name callin is gonna make it worse


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2007, 08:38 AM~7418021
> *Good pictures Stickz...can you eloborate more about what you wrote" "Seeing what O.G.'s have done in the past, get me to think how I want to lowride"
> *


Like the traditions and styles of cars they did back, thats the stuff I wanna do.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 6 2007, 02:25 PM~7420469
> *Great pictures 'Stickz'!  :thumbsup: It's great to see a young brother like yourself taking  a great interest in lowriding. With the four (4) men you have pictured, that's over 90 years of lowriding knowledge.
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing young man. You're well on your way.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 6 2007, 07:28 PM~7422179
> *no, why would it? i was just saying that for the god's son2 ******. thats basically what his responses are. "i lowride cuz of snoop and dre, so now im cool".
> *


 I replied after you said you liked black people. and there aint nothing wrong with liking black people, so you shhouldnt feel embarased. i do lowride because of snoop and eazy-e and dre and a dude from the street, and it doesn't matter, i also lowride because i love the cars. and lowriding does make me cool. :biggrin: but always remember this: I'M TO SEXY FOR MY LOWRIDERRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frogg

:uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 6 2007, 05:11 PM~7422459
> *Like the traditions and styles of cars they did back, thats the stuff I wanna do.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

HOW IS THAT I COME ON HERE TO PAY MY RESPECTS TO BLACK PEOPLE AND THERE CONTRIBUTION TO LOWRIDING AND AMERICA, AND I GET HATED ON FOR NO REASON. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 09:44 AM~7381576
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF MUTHUFUCKAS BEEN BITCHIN AND COMPLAINING BOUT THE "GANGSTER" THREAD.  TALKIN BOUT IT'S ANNOYING, IT WENT ON LEFT FIELD, ETC. ETC.  PLUS YOU GOT THE CLOWNS.  WELL I'MA KICK IT OFF WITH THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


lets please get back on track....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 6 2007, 06:23 PM~7423081
> *HOW IS THAT I COME ON HERE TO PAY MY RESPECTS TO BLACK PEOPLE AND THERE CONTRIBUTION TO LOWRIDING AND AMERICA, AND I GET HATED ON FOR NO REASON. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Don't trip..nobodys hating. Some of us did get influenced by the rap videos...I'm gald you stayed in the game. Some of us older guys got influenced by musice videos too with Lowriders in them..heres one from 1982 that got many of ous hyped up, way before Dre and Eazy E.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quAACZCrrys

Besides Frogg's got a black girlfriend like i do...he's cool haha


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2007, 06:45 PM~7423236
> *Don't trip..nobodys hating. Some of us did get influenced by the rap videos...I'm gald you stayed in the game. Some of us older guys got influenced by musice videos too with Lowriders in them..heres one from 1982 that got many of ous hyped up, way before Dre and Eazy E....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quAACZCrrys
> 
> Besides Frogg's got a black girlfriend like i do...he's cool haha
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2007, 09:45 PM~7423236
> *Don't trip..nobodys hating. Some of us did get influenced by the rap videos...I'm gald you stayed in the game. Some of us older guys got influenced by musice videos too with Lowriders in them..heres one from 1982 that got many of ous hyped up, way before Dre and Eazy E....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quAACZCrrys
> 
> Besides Frogg's got a black girlfriend like i do...he's cool haha
> *


that video was tight. good lookin' out, man.


----------



## 187PURE

GREAT PICS STICKZ. GOOD LOOKIN :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 6 2007, 04:16 PM~7420840
> *i thank God for black people, and i really mean that. when i got my first hydro set up, a black man put it in for free!! His name was Mark and we grew to be good friends. I didnt look at his skin, but i saw his heart, and he had a great heart. he didnt look at my color, which made our bond much closer.
> *


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 6 2007, 09:13 PM~7423461
> *GREAT PICS STICKZ.  GOOD LOOKIN :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2007, 07:45 PM~7423236
> *Don't trip..nobodys hating. Some of us did get influenced by the rap videos...I'm gald you stayed in the game. Some of us older guys got influenced by musice videos too with Lowriders in them..heres one from 1982 that got many of ous hyped up, way before Dre and Eazy E....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quAACZCrrys
> 
> Besides Frogg's got a black girlfriend like i do...he's cool haha
> *



Damn CF busted some Eddie Money on em. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 6 2007, 08:23 PM~7423081
> *HOW IS THAT I COME ON HERE TO PAY MY RESPECTS TO BLACK PEOPLE AND THERE CONTRIBUTION TO LOWRIDING AND AMERICA, AND I GET HATED ON FOR NO REASON. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


CUZZ YOU AINT BLACC ENUF NIGGEUGH :uh: 

What up CF :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice

Are there any other Black Lowriders in the country besides the West Coast?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7426638
> *Are there any other Black Lowriders in the country besides the West Coast?
> *


YEAH ME FOOL


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2007, 07:07 AM~7426594
> *CUZZ YOU AINT BLACC ENUF NIGGEUGH :uh:
> 
> What up CF :biggrin:
> *



WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU HOMIE HE AINT TALKING SHIT AND ALL THESE MOFOS ON HERE TALKING BACK TO HIM FUCK I GUESS YOU CANT GET AWAY FROM THE HATERZ AROUND HERE HUH :angry: LOOK HOMIE BLACKS DID THEIR THING MEXICANOS DID THEIRS AND SO ARE WHITES AND OTHERS DOING THERES SO MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS TO THE OTHER RAZA'S PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THIS LOWRIDER THING AND THATS IT HOMIE QUIT THE HATING


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7426638
> *Are there any other Black Lowriders in the country besides the West Coast?
> *


----------



## People's Choice

ok


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 6 2007, 02:38 PM~7421358
> *:uh:  :uh: wtf is that suppose to mean :uh:
> *


BLACK SUPPORT *****!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

livign legend right there. Very innovative brother. The game has changed becuz of the big homie V-max


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 7 2007, 11:34 AM~7427135
> *BLACK SUPPORT *****!!!!!!
> *



why i gotta be all that? i dont associate with that term, sorry


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2007, 08:45 PM~7423236
> *
> Besides Frogg's got a black girlfriend like i do...he's cool haha
> *


Does this give you another stripe?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 7 2007, 11:18 AM~7427524
> *why i gotta be all that? i dont associate with that term, sorry
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 7 2007, 09:18 AM~7427524
> *why i gotta be all that? i dont associate with that term, sorry
> *


BLACK SUPPORT AFRICAN AMERICAN!!!! IS THAT BETTER?


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2007, 09:21 AM~7427550
> *Does this give you another stripe?
> *


it gives me one... :0 j/k


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 7 2007, 09:18 AM~7427524
> *why i gotta be all that? i dont associate with that term, sorry
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 7 2007, 10:52 AM~7428258
> *BLACK SUPPORT AFRICAN AMERICAN!!!! IS THAT BETTER?
> *


maybe he's not african???

maybe haitain american? trini american? who the fuck knows. :uh:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 7 2007, 09:16 AM~7426638
> *Are there any other Black Lowriders in the country besides the West Coast?
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 7 2007, 01:52 PM~7428258
> *BLACK SUPPORT AFRICAN AMERICAN!!!! IS THAT BETTER?
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 7 2007, 09:16 AM~7426638
> *Are there any other Black Lowriders in the country besides the West Coast?
> *


a few...


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 7 2007, 06:45 PM~7431094
> *a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats how we do!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 7 2007, 07:45 PM~7431094
> *a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That'll work


----------



## 187PURE

Ay Stickz, do you know my man D-Bo from NY? He's from the 'I'


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 7 2007, 07:07 AM~7426594-->
> 
> 
> 
> CUZZ YOU AINT BLACC ENUF NIGGEUGH :uh:
> 
> What up CF :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut up Dippin...hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 07:57 AM~7426859
> *WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU HOMIE HE AINT TALKING SHIT AND ALL THESE MOFOS ON HERE TALKING BACK TO HIM FUCK I GUESS YOU CANT GET AWAY FROM THE HATERZ AROUND HERE HUH :angry: LOOK HOMIE BLACKS DID THEIR THING MEXICANOS DID THEIRS AND SO ARE WHITES AND OTHERS DOING THERES SO MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS TO THE OTHER RAZA'S PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THIS LOWRIDER THING AND THATS IT HOMIE QUIT THE HATING
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dippin is j/p with you homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2007, 09:21 AM~7427550
> *Does this give you another stripe?
> *


Actually it makes mothafuccas hate even more...aint that obvious?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 7 2007, 08:27 PM~7431422
> *Wut up Dippin...hit me up.
> Dippin is j/p with you homie.
> Actually it makes mothafuccas hate even more...aint that obvious?
> *


Not to get off topic, but any reason why you did'nt use ck? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2007, 05:52 PM~7431626
> *Not to get off topic, but any reason why you did'nt use ck? :biggrin:
> *


Old habits, i'll pm u and let u know the deal....check the gangsta topic too homie.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2007, 07:52 PM~7431626
> *Not to get off topic, but any reason why you did'nt use ck? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## drasticbean

just my .2 cent...


*EDUCATION* is the key…


thats all i'll say


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 7 2007, 07:55 PM~7431663
> *just my .2 cent...
> EDUCATION is the key…
> thats all i'll say
> *


okay..now that you've said it go back and post some more movies...good bye..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 7 2007, 05:55 PM~7431663
> *just my .2 cent...
> EDUCATION is the key…
> thats all i'll say
> *


True. It goes back to my earlier comments and what i wrote about.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 7 2007, 09:02 PM~7431730
> *True. It goes back to my earlier comments and what i wrote about.
> *


you want true answer to questions you have, you must go out and look and find the answers... education ...... not just school education.... go out and educate yourself....read...read.. and find the answer...

if you want to know the history from back then,go out an find people to talk to you about the history....or* just join me when i complete my time machine... :biggrin: *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 7 2007, 08:55 PM~7431654
> *:uh:
> *


Ay Stickz you know this guy^? Slap the SHIT out his ass when you see him :biggrin: Ok, now back on topic.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2007, 06:21 PM~7431907
> *Ay Stickz you know this guy^?  Slap the SHIT out his ass when you see him :biggrin:  Ok, now back on topic.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Mar 7 2007, 08:21 PM~7431907-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ay Stickz you know this guy^?  Slap the SHIT out his ass when you see him :biggrin:  Ok, now back on topic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 7 2007, 08:25 PM~7431931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 7 2007, 05:55 PM~7431652
> *Old habits, i'll pm u and let u know the deal....check the gangsta topic too homie.
> *


crippin' :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 7 2007, 08:55 PM~7431652
> *Old habits, i'll pm u and let u know the deal....check the gangsta topic too homie.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg

back on topic anyone?


----------



## let_it_go




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Just got home from work..good mornin' Cold Blooded Ridaz!


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7426638
> *Are there any other Black Lowriders in the country besides the West Coast?
> *


Wow, that was ignorant! :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 7 2007, 11:14 PM~7433443
> *back on topic anyone?
> *


I have black friends and have slept with many black girls, how many stripes do I get?


----------



## let_it_go

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2007, 08:29 AM~7435241
> *Just got home from work..good mornin' Cold Blooded Ridaz!
> *


WHATS UP CRENSHAW.... SHIT HOMIE IM STILL TIRED FROM OUR TRIP TO AZ...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 8 2007, 12:14 AM~7433443
> *back on topic anyone?
> *


Right. I would like to see more pictures or read more stories about the Black pioneers of lowriding. I don't want to see this topic turn into a racial issue per se or get too far away from it's intention and goal.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 7 2007, 07:55 PM~7431663
> *just my .2 cent...
> EDUCATION is the key…
> thats all i'll say
> *



That was an excellent point Bean. It is true though how perceptions change over time. I always thought NYC couldn't put it down :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 8 2007, 10:55 AM~7436132
> *I have black friends and have slept with many black girls, how many stripes do I get?
> *



I highly doubt that :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 8 2007, 05:45 PM~7438485
> *I highly doubt that :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


2 isn't many?


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 8 2007, 11:45 PM~7438095
> *Right. I would like to see more pictures or read more stories about the Black pioneers of lowriding. I don't want to see this topic turn into a racial issue per se or get too far away from it's intention and goal.
> *


There's this topic from last year on Ted Wells and the Proffessionals that contains a translation of a feature written back in 1977, a real blast from the past. 

If y'all dont mind a little reading and maybe some goofy translations made by yours truly then go ahead...big up to Joost if he's reading this sometime also.. :biggrin: Enyoy!

Lowriders - Black carcult? or just hit my signature..


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2007, 07:17 PM~7431336
> *Ay Stickz, do you know my man D-Bo from NY?  He's from the 'I'
> *


yup


----------



## Stickz

Charlie Brown


----------



## Dirt422

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0pXKEkVPbY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 8 2007, 09:46 PM~7439794
> *yup
> *


Me and D-Bo gone get our ride on this summer


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 2 2007, 02:52 PM~7391351
> *Upstairs at the World Cafe, 800 PM I think.
> 
> http://www.worldcafelive.com/
> 
> http://tickets.worldcafelive.com/eventperf...es.asp?evt=1804
> *


Sorry to be off topic again, but I gotta put this out there. Jeff and his band had a live performance at the World Cafe in West Philly (near Drexel University). They were AUSOME!! They played Funk and Reggae. He or I will post pics soon.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 9 2007, 12:32 AM~7441739
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0pXKEkVPbY
> *


nice  r.i.p. Mix Master Spade


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 1 2007, 01:51 PM~7383075
> *This article is from a 1970 Magazine, which is the earliest I've found on lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## let_it_go

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 9 2007, 05:57 AM~7442988
> *nice   r.i.p.  Mix Master Spade
> *


X2.... DAM HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW MIX MASTER SPADE PASSED I USE TO LISTEN TO HIM AND TODDIE TEE WHEN I WAS IN THE NINETH GRADE DAM THATS BEEN A LONG TIME AGO...THANKS FOR SHARING THAT OLD SCHOOL VIDEO 187PURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 8 2007, 04:45 PM~7438095
> *Right. I would like to see more pictures or read more stories about the Black pioneers of lowriding. I don't want to see this topic turn into a racial issue per se or get too far away from it's intention and goal.
> *


X2


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 8 2007, 10:32 PM~7441739
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0pXKEkVPbY
> *


Its cocaine not lemonheads... :biggrin: You made my day homie. RIP Spade.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 9 2007, 08:25 AM~7443726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A Rich do you know what year this was taken?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 8 2007, 05:49 PM~7438511
> *2 isn't many?
> *


Not for Crenshaw, he Luvs tha Sistas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2007, 12:21 PM~7445470
> *Not for Crenshaw, he Luvs tha Sistas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


All I need is one with a big booty, knows how to make soul food and keeps her mouth shut without talkin' back all the damn time and it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 04:46 PM~7446243
> *All I need is one with a big booty, knows how to make soul food and keeps her mouth shut without talkin' back all the damn time and it's all good. :biggrin:
> *



iF YOU NEED BACKUP, LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2007, 02:51 PM~7446279
> *iF YOU NEED BACKUP, LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


I can get two of'em....what you like, light skin or dark?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 04:54 PM~7446292
> *I can get two of'em....what you like, light skin or dark?
> *


the darker the berry the sweeter the juice, lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2007, 02:55 PM~7446296
> *the darker the berry the sweeter the juice, lol
> *


I just told my homegurl about you, she said "once we go white, we'll be alright" lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 05:11 PM~7446386
> *I just told my homegurl about you, she said "once we go white, we'll be alright" lol
> *



on the real tho, mixed kids come out beautiful :0 :0 

not that I want that, just an observation :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2007, 03:12 PM~7446396
> *on the real tho, mixed kids come out beautiful :0  :0
> 
> not that I want that, just an observation :biggrin:
> *


I gotta show you a pic of my daughter, she's about to turn five. Black women always harass me when I'm out with her.

Are we all squared away for Tuesday?


----------



## Guest

but yeah, we can make sumthing happen :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 05:15 PM~7446413
> *I gotta show you a pic of my daughter, she's about to turn five. Black women always harass me when I'm out with her.
> 
> Are we all squared away for Tuesday?
> *


We're on cruise control :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2007, 03:15 PM~7446416
> *but yeah, we can make sumthing happen :biggrin:
> *


Remember you said that when I call your bluff


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 05:17 PM~7446430
> *Remember you said that when I call your bluff
> *


I am always down to bang the box :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 9 2007, 06:48 AM~7442967
> *Sorry to be off topic again, but I gotta put this out there.  Jeff and his band had a live performance at the World Cafe in West Philly (near Drexel University).  They were AUSOME!!  They played Funk and Reggae.  He or I will post pics soon.
> *


Thanks for coming out and supporting the Funk.

I'll post that pic up in a bit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 9 2007, 05:35 PM~7446508
> *Thanks for coming out and supporting the Funk.
> 
> I'll post that pic up in a bit.
> 
> 
> *


yeah, tell us what you do. I know you have a huge amount of knowledge in black music


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WATTS LIFE OUTLAWZ CC


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

MAFIAIVLIFE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2007, 09:29 AM~7435241
> *Just got home from work..good mornin' Cold Blooded Ridaz!
> *



*What up Crenshaw's Finest......How ya doing homie  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

STREETLIFE CC LOS ANGELES


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 9 2007, 04:01 PM~7446649
> *What up Crenshaw's Finest......How ya doing homie
> *


Whats goin' down fam?....just chillin' over here at work.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 07:03 PM~7446659
> *STREETLIFE CC LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*You got a flick of that orange 64rag they got? Don't know if it's still around...*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

YOUNG HOGG'S CAR


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 07:04 PM~7446662
> *Whats goin' down fam?....just chillin' over here at work.
> *



I hear you homie, I gotta go in tonight in a few hours :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 9 2007, 04:05 PM~7446664
> *You got a flick of that orange 64rag they got?  Don't know if it's still around...
> *


I lost it...I havin't seen that car in a minute.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 07:07 PM~7446676
> *I lost it...I havin't seen that car in a minute.
> *



Yeah homie, that's a nice ride....for real


----------



## Eazy

*I'll holla at ya later Crenshaw....bout to catch some these zzzzz's before I got to work G....*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Mar 9 2007, 09:52 AM~7443556
> *X2.... DAM HOMIE I DIDNT KNOW MIX MASTER SPADE PASSED I USE TO LISTEN TO HIM AND TODDIE TEE WHEN I WAS IN THE NINETH GRADE DAM THATS BEEN A LONG TIME AGO...THANKS FOR SHARING THAT OLD SCHOOL VIDEO 187PURE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank Dirt422


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WHATZ UP PURE, ANOTHER DAY IN PARADISE?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 08:02 PM~7446890
> *WHATZ UP PURE, ANOTHER DAY IN PARADISE?
> *


IT'S ALL RELATIVE BABY...MY HELL COULD BE YOUR HEAVEN :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 9 2007, 06:35 PM~7446508
> *Thanks for coming out and supporting the Funk.
> 
> I'll post that pic up in a bit.
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LOOKIN. I'D RATHER YOU POST SINCE I HAD THAT CHEAP ASS CVS CAMERA :biggrin: OH YEAH, SORRY I HAD TO BOUNCE BEFORE YOU GUYS DID THE LAST PERFORMANCE. MY GIRL WAS GETTIN TIRED CAUSE SHE TEACHES BEY BEY KIDS ALL DAY IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

COOL PIC. I LIKE THAT SHIRT D! WHATS UP JEFF?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 05:02 PM~7446655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a cold 58'


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 08:47 PM~7447094
> *COOL PIC. I LIKE THAT SHIRT D! WHATS UP JEFF?
> *


Thanks. I'm lookin kinda crazy from drinkin all day :ugh:


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 9 2007, 04:05 PM~7446664
> *You got a flick of that orange 64rag they got?  Don't know if it's still around...
> *


^^^


----------



## Stickz

I got my Cali Swangins in the mail today, So I captured some screen shots.

Charles Clayton









Slow Bob

































































Superior C.C.









LOLO & Terrence
from Individuals
















RAT
























Punchy









Stylistics








DoLow









Damu Riders









Mafia IV Life








:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Mar 9 2007, 09:01 PM~7447478
> *^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its in Japan now


----------



## Stickz




----------



## hwoodflx

Um, sure.


----------



## hwoodflx

I dont namecall but I need this opertunity to. Double V your an idiot. Judge a persons by the content of his character or accomplishments. But not his or her skin color.
Groups may need recognition but theres a time and place, and where it creates controversy is likely not the correct time or place. (duh)


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by hwoodflx_@Mar 10 2007, 03:06 PM~7451591
> *I dont namecall but I need this opertunity to. Double V your an idiot. Judge a persons by the content of his character or accomplishments. But not his or her skin color.
> Groups may need recognition but theres a time and place, and where it creates controversy is likely not the correct time or place. (duh)
> *


you're the moron.


----------



## RESPECT ME O C




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hwoodflx_@Mar 10 2007, 03:06 PM~7451591
> *I dont namecall but I need this opertunity to. Double V your an idiot. Judge a persons by the content of his character or accomplishments. But not his or her skin color.
> Groups may need recognition but theres a time and place, and where it creates controversy is likely not the correct time or place. (duh)
> *


Double V (Big Scotty) is a real cool guy bro if you get to know him. He's not racist at all and his club is also interacial. He's down to help you build your car no matter where your from or what race you are.  We just mess around and BS with each other on here...many of us know each other personally.


----------



## Frogg

i dont see why people are having a problem with this topic? you're not racist for seeing a skin color, you're racist for treating them differently becuz of it. everyone needs to stop pretending they dont see color, cuz its fucking there.

and nice pics stickz....


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Frogg+Mar 10 2007, 10:13 PM~7452440-->
> 
> 
> 
> you're the moron.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Frogg_@Mar 11 2007, 02:20 AM~7453585
> *i dont see why people are having a problem with this topic? you're not racist for seeing a skin color, you're racist for treating them differently becuz of it. everyone needs to stop pretending they dont see color, cuz its fucking there.
> 
> and nice pics stickz....
> *


x3


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 1 2007, 04:18 PM~7382758
> *im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all.  BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


REAL TALK!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 11 2007, 02:17 AM~7453845
> *x2
> x3
> *


x4


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 9 2007, 09:39 PM~7447054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who are these guys???


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 06:05 PM~7446668
> *YOUNG HOGG'S CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did people look past this car, or nobody wanted to say anything, but as much as he talks about people and their cars and he pulls out this.


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 11 2007, 05:41 PM~7456996
> *who are these guys???
> *


I don't know who they are are, but where's the others(Latin and Asian reps)?


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 11 2007, 06:06 PM~7457144
> *did people look past this car, or nobody wanted to say anything, but as much as he talks about people and their cars and he pulls out this.
> *


After all these years at least he has a descent car.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 11 2007, 05:41 PM~7456996
> *who are these guys???
> *


Thats Jeff and 187PURE.


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 06:05 PM~7446668
> *YOUNG HOGG'S CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did Young Hogg get the wheel raps at?


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 11 2007, 01:20 AM~7453585
> *i dont see why people are having a problem with this topic? you're not racist for seeing a skin color, you're racist for treating them differently becuz of it. everyone needs to stop pretending they dont see color, cuz its fucking there.
> 
> and nice pics stickz....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 11 2007, 07:12 PM~7457646
> *where did Young Hogg get the wheel raps at?
> *


Any good upholstery shop can do that if you give them the dishes. But don't do it...there really hard to keep clean w/o fading and their ugly.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 04:57 PM~7446629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That Watts Life Plaque is niiice. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 11 2007, 02:20 AM~7453585
> *i dont see why people are having a problem with this topic? you're not racist for seeing a skin color, you're racist for treating them differently becuz of it. everyone needs to stop pretending they dont see color, cuz its fucking there.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 7 2007, 07:55 PM~7431663
> *just my .2 cent...
> EDUCATION is the key…
> thats all i'll say
> *


now here is my .2 cents
First, i'm 48 years old and grew up in L.A. in the '70s
Lowrider Magazine didn't show much about the black Lowrider movement because Chicanos where by far the majority of Lowriders, I remember some black clubs and black solo riders but they where in the minority . Most blacks in the early '70s and on had a different type of car than the Chicanos . their style was driving '60s or early '70s style Cadillacs, Le Sabere's, Grand Prix's,Bonnevilles etc. 2doors and 4doors with 15" standard or shallow cragars or stock wheels with fancy hubcaps. most sat stock hieght, I remember they almost always had some kind of big chrome hood ornament, some with naked ladies with colored plastic wings some that lit up. they would put an aftermarket spare tire kit that would mount on top of the trunk, chrome horns on the hood or mounted on the side of the front fenders , extra headlights mounted to the front bumpers, extra tail lights on the trunk or rear bumper. colored lights over or inside the wheel wells that shined on the wheel, pushup sun roofs, triple lake pipes or custom ones that came out the front fenders the down along the side, lots of extra chrome ornaments and they all had stock tires with huge whitewalls . when I think of blacks in L.A. and cars in the '70s this is what I remember. just ask anybody my age that was in L.A. at that time and they'll say "OH SHIT I REMEMBER THAT". I have been reading this topic but it seems most guys are too young to know what was going on back then.
now my point is there where blacks Lowriding but they did not have the impact on styles like Chicanos did .


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man we're talking about lowriders, not "Dolemite" :roflmao:


----------



## daLOWLOW

this is one of the best black lowrides i have ever seen :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMIVL

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 11 2007, 06:06 PM~7457144
> *did people look past this car, or nobody wanted to say anything, but as much as he talks about people and their cars and he pulls out this.
> *


 THIS CAR AINT TIGHT!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 11 2007, 09:12 PM~7457646
> *where did Young Hogg get the wheel raps at?
> *


I think Keith(homeboyz) did those for him but I could be wrong...


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 12 2007, 02:32 AM~7459490
> *I think Keith(homeboyz) did those for him but I could be wrong...
> *



You're right homie....


----------



## curbserver78

what up riders...im reppin black lowridin over here in bangkok thailand- please believe it :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by CuttyMIVL_@Mar 12 2007, 01:20 AM~7459466
> *THIS CAR AINT TIGHT!
> *


thats my point


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@Mar 11 2007, 09:28 PM~7458928
> *now here is my .2 cents
> First, i'm 48 years old and grew up in L.A. in the '70s
> Lowrider Magazine didn't show much about the black Lowrider movement because Chicanos where by far the majority of Lowriders, I remember some black clubs and black solo riders but they where in the minority . Most blacks in the early '70s and on had a different type of car than the Chicanos . their style was driving '60s or early '70s style Cadillacs, Le Sabere's, Grand Prix's,Bonnevilles etc. 2doors and 4doors with 15" standard or shallow cragars or stock wheels with fancy hubcaps. most sat stock hieght, I remember they almost always had some kind of big chrome hood ornament, some with naked ladies with colored plastic wings some that lit up. they would put an aftermarket  spare tire kit that would mount on top of the trunk, chrome horns on the hood or mounted on the side of the front fenders , extra headlights mounted to the front bumpers, extra tail lights on the trunk or rear bumper. colored lights over or inside the wheel wells that shined on the wheel, pushup sun roofs, triple lake pipes or custom ones that came out the front fenders the down along the side, lots of extra chrome ornaments and they all had stock  tires with huge whitewalls . when I think of blacks in L.A. and cars in the '70s this is what I remember. just ask anybody my age that was in L.A. at that time and they'll say "OH SHIT I REMEMBER THAT". I have been reading this topic but it seems most guys are too young to know what was going on back then.
> now my point is there where blacks Lowriding but they did not have the impact on styles like Chicanos did .
> *


Are you black? I'm just curious.

I think it has much to do with demographics myself. LRM and any similar publication in the 70's was all ran by a latino staff who resided in latino neigborhoods from southern to northern California and it's still this way today. Thats why as far as the magazines go, blacks have never been publicsized that much.

Blacks have always had a big impact on Lowriding...it's just that no one wanted to document and put it out there in the media. South Central, Watts, Compton, Oakland, Richmond and Marin County were huge black communities post 1960 but again the roots of LRM did not come out of those areas so we get what we have. It makes sence and it's easily understandable.

You wrote "Lowrider Magazine didn't show much about the black Lowrider movement because Chicanos where by far the majority of Lowriders" I think thats totally wrong. Maybe in the communities where the LRM was familiar with that might hold true and again, I think thats why we have seen so much latino culture in the magazine.


----------



## Howard

*reading* ...just checking in. EXCELLENT topic still-great reading. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 11 2007, 09:06 PM~7457144
> *did people look past this car, or nobody wanted to say anything, but as much as he talks about people and their cars and he pulls out this.
> *


 :roflmao: Remember, Young Hogg is a camera man. NO POTATO CHIPPIN' *****! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by hipstreet_@Mar 12 2007, 12:28 AM~7458928
> *now here is my .2 cents
> First, i'm 48 years old and grew up in L.A. in the '70s
> Lowrider Magazine didn't show much about the black Lowrider movement because Chicanos where by far the majority of Lowriders, I remember some black clubs and black solo riders but they where in the minority . Most blacks in the early '70s and on had a different type of car than the Chicanos . their style was driving '60s or early '70s style Cadillacs, Le Sabere's, Grand Prix's,Bonnevilles etc. 2doors and 4doors with 15" standard or shallow cragars or stock wheels with fancy hubcaps. most sat stock hieght, I remember they almost always had some kind of big chrome hood ornament, some with naked ladies with colored plastic wings some that lit up. they would put an aftermarket  spare tire kit that would mount on top of the trunk, chrome horns on the hood or mounted on the side of the front fenders , extra headlights mounted to the front bumpers, extra tail lights on the trunk or rear bumper. colored lights over or inside the wheel wells that shined on the wheel, pushup sun roofs, triple lake pipes or custom ones that came out the front fenders the down along the side, lots of extra chrome ornaments and they all had stock  tires with huge whitewalls . when I think of blacks in L.A. and cars in the '70s this is what I remember. just ask anybody my age that was in L.A. at that time and they'll say "OH SHIT I REMEMBER THAT". I have been reading this topic but it seems most guys are too young to know what was going on back then.
> now my point is there where blacks Lowriding but they did not have the impact on styles like Chicanos did .
> *


As far a your descriptions. I think that's the universal way that the black man road in the ghetto. Did'nt necessarily have to be a lowrider. A lot of them were on the "Superfly" tip all across the ghettos of America.


----------



## 187PURE

Anybody know if Big Rat still puttin in work at Super Natural? I'm not talkin bout Harleys if he's involved with that. I'm talkin bout these damn low lows. With people talking about the decline in lowriding, maybe the profits are not as good as they used to be. I hear about shops either folding or getting into something else to make profit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2007, 10:21 AM~7460776
> *Anybody know if Big Rat still puttin in work at Super Natural?  I'm not talkin bout Harleys if he's involved with that.  I'm talkin bout these damn low lows.  With people talking about the decline in lowriding, maybe the profits are not as good as they used to be.  I hear about shops either folding or getting into something else to make profit.
> *


I have not seen Bigg Ratt in a while. I am sure he will never stop though. Maybe just doing the Harleys for the extra income like you said. I actually need to get in touch with him. If you find out, let me know,.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 12 2007, 11:25 AM~7460798
> *I have not seen Bigg Ratt in a while. I am sure he will never stop though. Maybe just doing the Harleys for the extra income like you said. I actually need to get in touch with him. If you find out, let me know,.
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2007, 09:21 AM~7460776
> *Anybody know if Big Rat still puttin in work at Super Natural?  I'm not talkin bout Harleys if he's involved with that.  I'm talkin bout these damn low lows.  With people talking about the decline in lowriding, maybe the profits are not as good as they used to be.  I hear about shops either folding or getting into something else to make profit.
> *


youll see


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 9 2007, 08:39 PM~7447054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that shirt 187....for real! :biggrin: When I was in LA last summer, I saw Big Rat and Lil Rat on Docwielder beach


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 12 2007, 01:05 PM~7461502
> *I like that shirt 187....for real! :biggrin: When I was in LA last summer, I saw Big Rat and Lil Rat on Docwielder beach
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ratt is still doin it from what I hear, Big Scotty can put you up on that. SuperNatural Hydraulics is still open for buisness on 139th st Near Western. that shop has been around a LONG time. Tommy B is the builder there. I have to go over the soon myself.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 12 2007, 05:09 PM~7463108
> *Ratt is still doin it from what I hear, Big Scotty can put you up on that. SuperNatural Hydraulics is still open for buisness on 139th st Near Western. that shop has been around a LONG time. Tommy B is the builder there. I have to go over the soon myself.
> *


WATCHU GETTIN DONE?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2007, 05:41 PM~7464667
> *WATCHU GETTIN DONE?
> *


Don't know yet. I know I'm gonna buy some stuff though.


----------



## bigbody93

we are all bros black&white :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2007, 08:21 AM~7460776
> *Anybody know if Big Rat still puttin in work at Super Natural?  I'm not talkin bout Harleys if he's involved with that.  I'm talkin bout these damn low lows.  With people talking about the decline in lowriding, maybe the profits are not as good as they used to be.  I hear about shops either folding or getting into something else to make profit.
> *


ASK ME IF YOU NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 13 2007, 11:58 AM~7468919
> *ASK ME IF YOU NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!!
> *


I'M ASKING BROTHA


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 9 2007, 09:39 PM~7447054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its good to see brothers coming together.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 06:41 PM~7385193
> *Sure you were :uh:
> 
> Man, why don't you speak on it some more....
> 
> People, DIPPINIT is a white dude in L.A. who's been puttin it down for years out here in a rag 409 tray..he's been everywhere...on the black side and the brown side. If anyone can speak on this it's hime because he's been involved with all sides...how do you compare things Dip?
> *


Its Funny, I know "DIPPIN-IT" pretty well....I never realized he was white.

Anyways, there has been more focus on "hispanics" {I hate that word} LOWRIDING. I am all for people being being recognized for their accomplishments and contributions, no matter what color or race. You know, the passion one has for this lifestyle goes beyond color barriers. I am proud of the "CHICANOS", who have been putting it down. That does not make me a racist, or diminish the fact that other ethnic groups have represented the LIFESTYLE in a positive way. 

It's easy for someone to get into this Lifestyle because its "cool", but a lot of us have been through the unacceptance and stigma Lowriding has faced. A lot of guys come on here have no idea of what we all represent. They only know what they have read out of a magazine. I believe LIL has done more to eduacate the new generation, because real lowriders come on here and tell it like it is. 

Bottom line lil brothers, be proud of who you are and be real, no matter where you're from or what color you happen to be.

By the way, " Once upon a time"........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 14 2007, 02:58 PM~7477676
> *Its Funny, I know "DIPPIN-IT" pretty well....I never realized he was white.
> 
> Anyways, there has been more focus on "hispanics" {I hate that word} LOWRIDING. I am all for people being being recognized for their accomplishments and contributions, no matter what color or race. You know, the passion one has for this lifestyle goes beyond color barriers. I am proud of the "CHICANOS", who have been putting it down. That does not make me a racist, or diminish the fact that other ethnic groups have represented the LIFESTYLE in a positive way.
> 
> It's easy for someone to get into this Lifestyle because its "cool", but a lot of us have been through the unacceptance and stigma Lowriding has faced. A lot of guys come on here have no idea of what we all represent. They only know what they have read out of a magazine. I believe LIL has done more to eduacate the new generation, because real lowriders come on here and tell it like it is.
> 
> Bottom line lil brothers, be proud of who you are and be real, no matter where you're from or what color you happen to be.
> 
> By the way, " Once upon a time"........
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

are all those old school la clubs still around?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7478043
> *are all those old school la clubs still around?
> *


What up Dave?...yeahe their still around, they stay mostly on the street though.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 09:44 AM~7381576
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF MUTHUFUCKAS BEEN BITCHIN AND COMPLAINING BOUT THE "GANGSTER" THREAD.  TALKIN BOUT IT'S ANNOYING, IT WENT ON LEFT FIELD, ETC. ETC.  PLUS YOU GOT THE CLOWNS.  WELL I'MA KICK IT OFF WITH THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *



Ted had showed me and some homiez a bomb ass BARBEQUE spot in L.A. over the weekend and after that he showed us the lateset aircraft setup he was workin on.. while my homie dropped some $$$ to build his his setup! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 14 2007, 04:03 PM~7478098
> *What up Dave?...yeahe their still around, they stay mostly on the street though.
> *


whats up bro.i never see them.


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Mar 2 2007, 10:55 PM~7394549
> *i agree 100 percent .i was introduced to lowriding by two mexicans and i love them for it . im northern cali. but back in the early 70s i met a guy named ricky coleman. he was in the uniques car club. and i asked him how he could put with a lot of the shit people would say about him .he said it would get better. and that's what keeps me going to this day. in nor cal we dont have a black lowriding scene.i dont know how many times ive been the only black guy at show. so im glad this topic was brought up
> *


Same here! Im gonna holla at you when i move back to Nor Cali this summer!


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2007, 01:30 PM~7391193
> *agre with EVERYTHING you said Jeff.
> I was disapointed with Vol 3,cause I feel it was rushed and it was just missing something.especially since vol 1 and 2 were deep.
> I also think SOME of his facts were very Unacurate,but again,overall I give it a thumbs up and a must have!!
> *


When i get back to Cali i realy need to take a trip and holla at you realy doe!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 12 2007, 06:44 AM~7460045
> *Are you black? I'm just curious.
> 
> I think it has much to do with demographics myself. LRM and any similar publication in the 70's was all ran by a latino staff who resided in latino neigborhoods from southern to northern California and it's still this way today. Thats why as far as the magazines go, blacks have never been publicsized that much.
> 
> Blacks have always had a big impact on Lowriding...it's just that no one wanted to document and put it out there in the media. South Central, Watts, Compton, Oakland, Richmond and Marin County were huge black communities post 1960 but again the roots of LRM did not come out of those areas so we get what we have. It makes sence and it's easily understandable.
> 
> You wrote "Lowrider Magazine didn't show much about the black Lowrider movement because Chicanos where by far the majority of Lowriders" I think thats totally wrong.   Maybe in the communities where the LRM was familiar with that might hold true and again, I think thats why we have seen so much latino culture in the magazine.
> *


You have to remember it was owned by a "CHICANO". He focused on that group. He did that on purpose. Not saying it was right, but it was aimed at the CHICANO consumer.

I also believe "CHICANOS" were the majority.......I believe BLACKS have contributed and created a sub cuture. Others have assimilated and have been absorbed into the LIFESTYLE. That is history and we cant change the past, but we can embrace it for what is.... NOW. One thing that the blacks and chicanos have in common we kept doing it, even when it was un popular to do so. We kept it alive. That is the biggest contribution we could have ever made. Be proud of that!

BEAN said it well, dont believe everthing you read, ask those who were there.....they know the truth. 

KEEP LOWRIDING!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2007, 11:51 AM~7491686
> *You have to remember it was owned by a "CHICANO". He focused on that group. He did that on purpose. Not saying it was right, but it was aimed at the CHICANO consumer.
> 
> I also believe "CHICANOS" were the majority.......I believe BLACKS have contributed and created a sub cuture. Others have assimilated and have been absorbed into the LIFESTYLE. That is history and we cant change the past, but we can embrace it for what is.... NOW. One thing that the blacks and chicanos have in common we kept doing it, even when it was un popular to do so. We kept it alive. That is the biggest contribution we could have ever made. Be proud of that!
> 
> BEAN said it well, dont believe everthing you read, ask those who were there.....they know the truth.
> 
> KEEP LOWRIDING!
> *


I agree with that.


----------



## SUNNYD

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:uh: :ugh: :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

:scrutinize:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2007, 01:51 PM~7491686
> *You have to remember it was owned by a "CHICANO". He focused on that group. He did that on purpose. Not saying it was right, but it was aimed at the CHICANO consumer.
> 
> I also believe "CHICANOS" were the majority.......I believe BLACKS have contributed and created a sub cuture. Others have assimilated and have been absorbed into the LIFESTYLE. That is history and we cant change the past, but we can embrace it for what is.... NOW. One thing that the blacks and chicanos have in common we kept doing it, even when it was un popular to do so. We kept it alive. That is the biggest contribution we could have ever made. Be proud of that!
> 
> BEAN said it well, dont believe everthing you read, ask those who were there.....they know the truth.
> 
> KEEP LOWRIDING!
> *


----------



## Tyrone

What happened to the pictures 'Sunny D' put up?!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 17 2007, 01:42 PM~7497451
> *What happened to the pictures 'Sunny D' put up?!
> *


I know! :angry:


----------



## Stickz

Gator Joe From Jus Dip'N, his 64 was featured in TLM


----------



## God's Son2

I WISH THERE WHERE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OVER HERE ON THE EAST COAST AS THERE IS ON THE WEST. NOBODY LOWRIDES OVER HERE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7498691
> *I WISH THERE WHERE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OVER HERE ON THE EAST COAST AS THERE IS ON THE WEST. NOBODY LOWRIDES OVER HERE.
> *


It starts with you young man.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 17 2007, 10:09 PM~7498691
> *I WISH THERE WHERE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OVER HERE ON THE EAST COAST AS THERE IS ON THE WEST. NOBODY LOWRIDES OVER HERE.
> *


DON'T TRIP. WE GETTIN THERE. ****** IN PHILLY STARTING TO GET ON THE GOOD FOOT ATLEAST.


----------



## let_it_go

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2007, 09:57 PM~7498926
> *It starts with you young man.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 17 2007, 09:09 PM~7498691
> *I WISH THERE WHERE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OVER HERE ON THE EAST COAST AS THERE IS ON THE WEST. NOBODY LOWRIDES OVER HERE.
> *


I met a Bra with a six4 at a car show a couple years ago here in Denver . He probably thought i was weird cause i didnt know him and just kinda hung there Like im so glad to see anotha Brotha ! :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:uh: where you from homie?im from Cali,but been on the East Coast 10 years now......we got a lotta clubs here,AND we ride.....my club is coming out in another month or so,and i ride DAILY on 13's and gates.....rep what you love to do,and fuck the haters>>>>Let your Haters be your Motivators!!


> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 17 2007, 11:09 PM~7498691
> *I WISH THERE WHERE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OVER HERE ON THE EAST COAST AS THERE IS ON THE WEST. NOBODY LOWRIDES OVER HERE.
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Mar 18 2007, 11:00 AM~7500216
> *:uh: where you from homie?im from Cali,but been on the East Coast 10 years now......we got a lotta clubs here,AND we ride.....my club is coming out in another month or so,and i ride DAILY on 13's and gates.....rep what you love to do,and fuck the haters>>>>Let your Haters be your Motivators!!
> *


 x2 homie, lets just keep lowriding into the future,i rep charlotte,nc, where do you rep?


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 18 2007, 11:23 AM~7500701
> *x2 homie, lets just keep lowriding into the future,i rep charlotte,nc, where do you rep?
> *


we got alot in the ATL, I used to ride in Raleigh in the early 90's for a few years than moved back to chicago, no we about invade the ATL this summer.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2007, 02:51 PM~7491686
> *You have to remember it was owned by a "CHICANO". He focused on that group. He did that on purpose. Not saying it was right, but it was aimed at the CHICANO consumer.
> 
> I also believe "CHICANOS" were the majority.......I believe BLACKS have contributed and created a sub cuture. Others have assimilated and have been absorbed into the LIFESTYLE. That is history and we cant change the past, but we can embrace it for what is.... NOW. One thing that the blacks and chicanos have in common we kept doing it, even when it was un popular to do so. We kept it alive. That is the biggest contribution we could have ever made. Be proud of that!
> 
> BEAN said it well, dont believe everthing you read, ask those who were there.....they know the truth.
> 
> KEEP LOWRIDING!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

Wad Up Yoshi.


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 16 2007, 02:51 PM~7491686
> *You have to remember it was owned by a "CHICANO". He focused on that group. He did that on purpose. Not saying it was right, but it was aimed at the CHICANO consumer.
> 
> I also believe "CHICANOS" were the majority.......I believe BLACKS have contributed and created a sub cuture. Others have assimilated and have been absorbed into the LIFESTYLE. That is history and we cant change the past, but we can embrace it for what is.... NOW. One thing that the blacks and chicanos have in common we kept doing it, even when it was un popular to do so. We kept it alive. That is the biggest contribution we could have ever made. Be proud of that!
> 
> BEAN said it well, dont believe everthing you read, ask those who were there.....they know the truth.
> 
> KEEP LOWRIDING!
> *


La verdad!!!!


----------



## o g switchman

TO ALL THE REAL HOMIES MOMS ON LAYITLOW...................








HOLLA!


----------



## TRUDAWG

:thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE

O/G VIC WIT DA TANGERINE DREAM.........


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 05:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


you say blacks in lowriding have alway been the minority in the midia
 i geuss you dont wacth t.v .but i notice all you brathas are always in comercials with lowriders and if theres a latino his in the back seat ,while the bratha is driving that klean ass lo lo ,so maybe you should pay more attention to that before you say ,there the minorety in the midia ,not to say in the movies ,always blacks with clean rides ,where are the latinos at in thats :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@May 15 2007, 03:51 AM~7906368
> *you say blacks in lowriding have alway been the minority in the midia
> i geuss you dont wacth t.v .but i notice all you brathas are always in comercials with lowriders and if theres a latino his in the back seat ,while the bratha is driving that klean ass lo lo ,so maybe you should pay more attention to that before you say ,there the minorety in the midia ,not to say in the movies ,always blacks with clean rides ,where are the latinos at in thats  :uh:
> *


WELL, I HEAR WHAT YOU'RE SAYING AS FAR AS THE WAY HOLLYWOOD PORTRAY'S IT. WHEN THEY SHOW A BLACK IN A LOW, USUALLY THEY SHOW HIM WITH STYLE AND CLASS. BUT WHEN THEY SHOW A MEXICAN HE'S GOTTA BE A BANGER, e.g. _"WHAT'S UP HOOOOMES! WHAT'S UP ESAAAAY!"_ IT'S REDICULOUS :uh: BUT AS FAR AS WHAT SHAW IS SAYING, IT'S THE WAY BLACKS ARE NOTICED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, e.g. LRM :thumbsdown: AND AT THE MAJOR SHOWS. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO MY MEXICAN HOMIES THOUGH. THEY HELPED PAVE THE WAY. BUT A LOT OF US BLACKS THAT ARE COMPLAINING GOTTA GET UP OFF OUR ASS AND START SPONSORING SOME SHIT OUR DAMN SELVES. FUCK 40 ACRES AND A MULE (METAPHORICALLY SPEAKING). GET UP OFF YOUR BLACK ASS AND GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@May 15 2007, 01:51 AM~7906368
> *you say blacks in lowriding have alway been the minority in the midia
> i geuss you dont wacth t.v .but i notice all you brathas are always in comercials with lowriders and if theres a latino his in the back seat ,while the bratha is driving that klean ass lo lo ,so maybe you should pay more attention to that before you say ,there the minorety in the midia ,not to say in the movies ,always blacks with clean rides ,where are the latinos at in thats  :uh:
> *


The second sentence you quoted from me was what I was primarily talking about. When it comes to Lowrider publications, the Latinos have dominated. Only in the last decade have we seen an insurgence in black Lowriding exposure starting with the Young Hog videos. 

But you are right about one assumption...I don't watch TV. And have not for over 2 years now  I've found greater ways to get knowledge.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 15 2007, 08:54 AM~7906891
> *The second sentence you quoted from me was what I was primarily talking about. When it comes to Lowrider publications, the Latinos have dominated. Only in the last decade have we seen an insurgence in black Lowriding exposure starting with the Young Hog videos.
> 
> But you are right about one assumption...I don't watch TV. And have not for over 2 years now  I've found greater ways to get knowledge.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 15 2007, 06:50 AM~7906871
> *WELL, I HEAR WHAT YOU'RE SAYING AS FAR AS THE WAY HOLLYWOOD PORTRAY'S IT.  WHEN THEY SHOW A BLACK IN A LOW, USUALLY THEY SHOW HIM WITH STYLE AND CLASS.  BUT WHEN THEY SHOW A MEXICAN HE'S GOTTA BE A BANGER, e.g. "WHAT'S UP HOOOOMES! WHAT'S UP ESAAAAY!"  IT'S REDICULOUS :uh: BUT AS FAR AS WHAT SHAW IS SAYING, IT'S THE WAY BLACKS ARE NOTICED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, e.g. LRM :thumbsdown: AND AT THE MAJOR SHOWS.  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO MY MEXICAN HOMIES THOUGH.  THEY HELPED PAVE THE WAY.  BUT A LOT OF US BLACKS THAT ARE COMPLAINING GOTTA GET UP OFF OUR ASS AND START SPONSORING SOME SHIT OUR DAMN SELVES.  FUCK 40 ACRES AND A MULE (METAPHORICALLY SPEAKING).  GET UP OFF YOUR BLACK ASS AND GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN!
> *


 :0


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 15 2007, 06:50 AM~7906871
> *WELL, I HEAR WHAT YOU'RE SAYING AS FAR AS THE WAY HOLLYWOOD PORTRAY'S IT.  WHEN THEY SHOW A BLACK IN A LOW, USUALLY THEY SHOW HIM WITH STYLE AND CLASS.  BUT WHEN THEY SHOW A MEXICAN HE'S GOTTA BE A BANGER, e.g. "WHAT'S UP HOOOOMES! WHAT'S UP ESAAAAY!"  IT'S REDICULOUS :uh: BUT AS FAR AS WHAT SHAW IS SAYING, IT'S THE WAY BLACKS ARE NOTICED IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, e.g. LRM :thumbsdown: AND AT THE MAJOR SHOWS.  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO MY MEXICAN HOMIES THOUGH.  THEY HELPED PAVE THE WAY.  BUT A LOT OF US BLACKS THAT ARE COMPLAINING GOTTA GET UP OFF OUR ASS AND START SPONSORING SOME SHIT OUR DAMN SELVES.  FUCK 40 ACRES AND A MULE (METAPHORICALLY SPEAKING).  GET UP OFF YOUR BLACK ASS AND GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN!
> *


i understand what you and shaw are saying ,but you got to understand and i know that lowriding is not just a latino thing because the latino starded the trend,and im sure you have heard this over and over again,but you wouldn't see a 
bunch of latino actors or singer .or de la jolla in the BET magazine why becuase they have the same ideas and mentalety as LRM ,it was a magazine that was ment to be for la raza when it starded just like BET for the blacks.now im not trying to direspect anybody homie but thats the way it is and thing will probably never change why becouse lowrider magazine feel that they have to continual the tradition of the magazine been more of a mexican calture thing ,peace out


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@May 15 2007, 04:33 PM~7910670
> *i understand what you and shaw are saying ,but you got to understand and i know that lowriding is not just a latino thing because the latino starded the trend,and im sure you have heard this over and over again,but you wouldn't see a
> bunch of latino actors or singer .or de la jolla in the BET magazine why becuase they have the same ideas and mentalety as LRM ,it was a magazine that was ment to be for la raza when it starded just like BET for the blacks.now im not trying to direspect anybody homie but thats the way it is and thing will probably never change why becouse lowrider magazine feel that they have to continual the tradition of the magazine been more of a mexican calture thing ,peace out
> *


I completely understand what your saying here and It looks like that has been true. But the 70's are over, a new generation of Lowriders are here and apartheid is over.


----------



## GMCTROCA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 15 2007, 05:37 PM~7911065
> *I completely understand what your saying here and It looks like that has been true. But  the 70's are over, a new generation of Lowriders are here and apartheid is over.
> *


i see what your saying but tell that to the magazine's poblishures they might say your right ,but then you leave and they will laugh behind your back .there thought are why fix it if its not broken


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 17 2007, 10:09 PM~7498691
> *I WISH THERE WHERE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OVER HERE ON THE EAST COAST AS THERE IS ON THE WEST. NOBODY LOWRIDES OVER HERE.
> *



well there was been a few shows in NC have you been to them with blacks reppin, let me post a few


mine










and a just a FEW of the brothas lowridin on the east coast


----------



## Tyrone

I believe no one expects for LRM (or any publication) to dedicate their entire content to the Black American contribution to lowriding. Just tell our story. They've placed "Ice Cube" and "Snoop Dogg" on the covers, but they are not Black lowriding. They've featured lowriders in their music videos, but that does not tell our story.

Depending on how one looks at it, it is LRM's responsibility to tell everyone's role in this lifestyle. Long before LayItLow.com came into existence, I wrote letters to LRM addressing this very subject and they published it. Now they just need to follow through with the request.


----------



## JROCK

I TOOK THE TIME TO READ ON WHAT EVERYONE WAS SAYING IN RESPECTS TO THE BLACK CULTURE OF LOWRIDING AND WHERE IT IS TODAY WHEN IT COMES TO REPRESENTATION OF BLACKS AND LATINOS VIA MAGAZINES, MOVIES, AND VIDEOS. I MYSELF A PROUD BLACK MAN GREW UP IN THE 70/80'S ERA WITH MY UNCLES LOWRIDIN. AT THAT TIME THE 1 THING THAT STOOD OUT THE MOST WETHER IT WAS A MEXICAN OR A BLACK THANG WAS THE CULTURE HAD "SOUL" OF SELF EXPRESSION. AND LIKE 1 PERSON SAID EARLIER TIMES CHANGED. OK. AND ON THAT NOTE IS WHERE THIS SHOULD BE A CONCERN AMOUNGST BOTH PARTIES OF THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS AND THAT IS THE NEW GENERATION LATINOS OR BLACKS ARE GETTIN TO WILD. INSTEAD OF FOCUSING ON THE TRUE ART OF LOWRIDING WHICH IS THE CREATION FOR APPRECIATION THEIR BANGIN AND SWANGIN. LIKE THESE CARS ARE A DIME A DOZEN. AND SOME CRUISE NIGHTS ARE GETTING TO DANGEROUS ESPECIALLY IF YOU CAN'T TAKE YOUR KIDS TO SEE IT NOT KNOWING IF THESE (YOUNGSTERS) :uh: ARE GOING TO START POPPIN. I'M NOT TRYING TO STEER AWAY FROM THE SUBJECT BUT AS BLACKS AND LATINOS OF THE OLD SCHOOL GENERATION WE SOMETIMES WE GOT TO STEP BACK AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT IT'S LOWRIDINGS REALLY ABOUT BESIDES ROLLIN AND SWANGIN TO THE BUMPERS FALL OFF. WE GOT TO TELL THEM HOW IT REALLY WAS WHEN WE USED TO BUILD ARE RIDES IN THE BACK YARDS OR AT THE HOMIES SHOP WITH A SIX PACK. THE MUSIC THAT PLAYED BACK THEN. THE CAR SHOWS IN L.A. BEFORE ALL THE FIGHTS THAT USED TO HAPPEN. AND ESPECIALLY THE LIVE ENTERTAINMENT LIKE SEEING ROGER TROUTMAN AND ZAPP WITH CHICKS IN VALUE PACK NUMBERS. POINT IS LOWRIDING MADE US HAPPY WHEN TIMES WERE TOUGH ON ARE DAY TO DAY (WORK) OR OUR DAILY LIFE SITUATION. WHEN YOU GET IN YOUR RIDE AND BE WITH THE FELLAS AND ESPECIALLY CRUISE TO YOUR DESTINATION YOU NOT ONLY CRUISE. YOU CRUISE YOUR TROUBLES AWAY AT LEAST FOR THAT MOMENT IN TIME WAS YOUR MOMENT IN TIME. LOWRIDING TODAY HAS NO SOUL JUST CRAVING FOR RECNOGNITION :angry: WE GOT TO BRING BACK WHAT BROUGHT US TO LOVE LOWRIDING IN THE FIRST PLACE. LONG LIVE THE 70 AND 80"S AND R.T./ZAPP MUSIC.


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 15 2007, 07:52 PM~7911170
> *well there was been a few shows in NC have you been to them with blacks reppin, let me post a few
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a just a FEW of the brothas lowridin on the east coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 15 2007, 07:52 PM~7911170
> *well there was been a few shows in NC have you been to them with blacks reppin, let me post a few
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a just a FEW of the brothas lowridin on the east coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2007, 04:31 AM~7914013
> *I TOOK THE TIME TO READ ON WHAT EVERYONE WAS SAYING IN RESPECTS TO THE BLACK CULTURE OF LOWRIDING AND WHERE IT IS TODAY WHEN IT COMES TO REPRESENTATION OF BLACKS AND LATINOS VIA MAGAZINES, MOVIES, AND VIDEOS. I MYSELF A PROUD BLACK MAN GREW UP IN THE 70/80'S ERA WITH MY UNCLES LOWRIDIN. AT THAT TIME THE 1 THING THAT STOOD OUT THE MOST WETHER IT WAS A MEXICAN OR A BLACK THANG WAS THE CULTURE HAD "SOUL" OF SELF EXPRESSION. AND LIKE 1 PERSON SAID EARLIER TIMES CHANGED. OK. AND ON THAT NOTE IS WHERE THIS SHOULD BE A CONCERN AMOUNGST BOTH PARTIES OF THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS AND THAT IS THE NEW GENERATION LATINOS OR BLACKS ARE GETTIN TO WILD. INSTEAD OF FOCUSING ON THE TRUE ART OF LOWRIDING WHICH IS THE CREATION FOR APPRECIATION THEIR BANGIN AND SWANGIN. LIKE THESE CARS ARE A DIME A DOZEN. AND SOME CRUISE NIGHTS ARE GETTING TO DANGEROUS ESPECIALLY IF YOU CAN'T TAKE YOUR KIDS TO SEE IT NOT KNOWING IF THESE (YOUNGSTERS)  :uh: ARE GOING TO START POPPIN. I'M NOT TRYING TO STEER AWAY FROM THE SUBJECT BUT AS BLACKS AND LATINOS OF THE OLD SCHOOL GENERATION WE SOMETIMES WE GOT TO STEP BACK AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT IT'S LOWRIDINGS REALLY ABOUT BESIDES ROLLIN AND SWANGIN TO THE BUMPERS FALL OFF. WE GOT TO TELL THEM HOW IT REALLY WAS WHEN WE USED TO BUILD ARE RIDES IN THE BACK YARDS OR AT THE HOMIES SHOP WITH A SIX PACK. THE MUSIC THAT PLAYED BACK THEN. THE CAR SHOWS IN L.A. BEFORE ALL THE FIGHTS THAT USED TO HAPPEN. AND ESPECIALLY THE LIVE ENTERTAINMENT LIKE SEEING ROGER TROUTMAN AND ZAPP WITH CHICKS IN VALUE PACK NUMBERS. POINT IS LOWRIDING MADE US HAPPY WHEN TIMES WERE TOUGH ON ARE DAY TO DAY (WORK) OR OUR DAILY LIFE SITUATION. WHEN YOU GET IN YOUR RIDE AND BE WITH THE FELLAS AND ESPECIALLY CRUISE TO YOUR DESTINATION YOU NOT ONLY CRUISE. YOU CRUISE YOUR TROUBLES AWAY AT LEAST FOR THAT MOMENT IN TIME WAS YOUR MOMENT IN TIME. LOWRIDING TODAY  HAS NO SOUL JUST CRAVING FOR RECNOGNITION :angry: WE GOT TO BRING BACK WHAT BROUGHT US TO LOVE LOWRIDING IN THE FIRST PLACE. LONG LIVE THE 70 AND 80"S AND R.T./ZAPP MUSIC.
> *


I agree with everything you said.....but also have to add that I STILL build my rides in the backyard while bumping oldies the only difference is that it's being played via a laptop vs. a boombox. :biggrin:

My 11 year old is just starting to see the light and understand what it's all about. He now wants to "look cool" when we go ridin and help me wrench on the car.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 15 2007, 06:52 PM~7911170
> *well there was been a few shows in NC have you been to them with blacks reppin, let me post a few
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a just a FEW of the brothas lowridin on the east coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some of those look really nice. the regal and impala look good. The white one though needs major paint work (as you already probably know). You can see the yellow around the edges of the hood and on the fender. On your caddy I'de add a lil more stripes on it, maybe a coat or two of red candy. then it owuld be really poppin! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 16 2007, 08:32 AM~7914357
> *some of those look really nice.  the regal and impala look good.  The white one though needs major paint work (as you already probably know).  You can see the yellow around the edges of the hood and on the fender.  On your caddy I'de add a lil more stripes on it, maybe a coat or two of red candy.  then it owuld be really poppin!  :thumbsup:
> *


what he said :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

HERE ARE THE FACTS OF TODAY. THERE ARE PLENTY OF OR IN SOME AREA LIKE WHERE I LIVE CALI. A LOT OF BLACK CAR CLUBS. THE SOLUTION IS THAT THERE HAS TO BE A MIDDLE GROUND. BLACK CLUBS NEED TO REPRESENT AT THE CAR SHOWS NOT JUST A FEW. WE CAN STAY TRUE TO THE HOOD IF YOU WANT BUT IN REALITY IF WANT TO BE NOTICED YOU GOT TO BE WHERE THE MEDIA IS AT LIKE IT OR NOT AND ON THAT THAT MEANS WE GOT TO GO BACK TO THE ROOT OF LOWRIDING AND THAT'S PUTTING QUALITY CAR BUILDING INTO THE RIDES NOT MICROWAVE BUILDING MEANING SLAPS SOME D's ON; JUICE IT; AND THEN THROW A PLAQUE ON AND YOUR A CLUB :uh:. STANDARDS NEED TO BE MADE SO THE QUALITY WILL SHOW THROUGH. YES IT TAKES LONGER BUT YOUR BETTER REWARDED AND RECOGNIZED. FIRST THING PEOPLE AND KIDS SEE IS YOUR RIDE NOT WHAT KIND OF CLUB YOUR FROM OR WHAT KIND OF CLUB IT IS. IT'S THE CAR FIRST PEOPLE SEE. BLACK CLUBS GOT THE NUMBERS TO BE RECOGNIZED JUST THE MIND SET OF I'M NOT INTO MAGAZINE SHOWS. WELL LIKE IT OR NOT MAGAZINES MEDIA ARE NOT INTO THE STREETS EITHER BECAUSE MOST THESE PEOPLE ARE NOT FROM THE STREETS SO THERE GOING TO HAVE THERE SHOW IN KNOWING THAT PEOPLE WORK THERE RIDES WITH A FINE TOOTH COMB IS GOING TO BE THERE SAVING THE MEDIA TIME TO DISCOVER THE FEATURED RIDE OR CLUBS AT THE SAME TIME DRAWING SPECTATORS AND SPECTATORS FAMILY IN THE SAFEST PLACE SETTING POSSIBLE. REMEMBER IT'S WHAT CATCHES THE PEOPLES EYE FIRST WHAT GET YOU RECOGNIZED AND RECOGNITION. THAT PERTAINS TO HOW WE REPRESENT OURSELVES AND OUR RIDES.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2007, 02:23 PM~7916969
> *HERE ARE THE FACTS OF TODAY. THERE ARE PLENTY OF OR IN SOME AREA LIKE WHERE I LIVE CALI. A LOT OF BLACK CAR CLUBS. THE SOLUTION IS THAT THERE HAS TO BE A MIDDLE GROUND. BLACK CLUBS NEED TO REPRESENT AT THE CAR SHOWS NOT JUST A FEW. WE CAN STAY TRUE TO THE HOOD IF YOU WANT BUT IN REALITY IF WANT TO BE NOTICED YOU GOT TO BE WHERE THE MEDIA IS AT LIKE IT OR NOT AND ON THAT THAT MEANS WE GOT TO GO BACK TO THE ROOT OF LOWRIDING AND THAT'S PUTTING QUALITY CAR BUILDING INTO THE RIDES NOT MICROWAVE BUILDING MEANING SLAPS SOME D's ON; JUICE IT; AND THEN THROUGH A PLAQUE AND YOUR A CLUB  :uh:. STANDARDS NEED TO BE MADE SO THE QUALITY WILL SHOW THROUGH. YES IT TAKES LONGER BUT YOUR BETTER REWARDED AND RECOGNIZED. FIRST THING PEOPLE AND KIDS SEE IS YOUR RIDE NOT WHAT KIND OF CLUB YOUR FROM OR WHAT KIND OF CLUB IT IS. IT'S THE CAR FIRST PEOPLE SEE. BLACK CLUBS GOT THE NUMBERS TO BE RECOGNIZED JUST THE MIND SET OF I'M NOT INTO MAGAZINE SHOWS. WELL LIKE IT OR NOT MAGAZINES MEDIA ARE NOT INTO THE STREETS EITHER BECAUSE MOST THESE PEOPLE ARE NOT FROM THE STREETS SO THERE GOING TO HAVE THERE SHOW IN KNOWING THAT PEOPLE WORK THERE RIDES WITH A FINE TOOTH COMB IS GOING TO BE THERE SAVING THE MEDIA TIME TO DISCOVER THE FEATURED RIDE OR CLUBS AT THE SAME TIME DRAWING SPECTATORS AND SPECTATORS FAMILY IN THE SAFEST PLACE SETTING POSSIBLE. REMEMBER IT'S WHAT CATCHES THE PEOPLES EYE FIRST WHAT GET YOU RECOGNIZED AND RECOGNITION. THAT PERTAINS TO HOW WE REPRESENT OURSELVES AND OUR RIDES.
> *


Yup


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2007, 12:23 PM~7916969
> *HERE ARE THE FACTS OF TODAY. THERE ARE PLENTY OF OR IN SOME AREA LIKE WHERE I LIVE CALI. A LOT OF BLACK CAR CLUBS. THE SOLUTION IS THAT THERE HAS TO BE A MIDDLE GROUND. BLACK CLUBS NEED TO REPRESENT AT THE CAR SHOWS NOT JUST A FEW. WE CAN STAY TRUE TO THE HOOD IF YOU WANT BUT IN REALITY IF WANT TO BE NOTICED YOU GOT TO BE WHERE THE MEDIA IS AT LIKE IT OR NOT AND ON THAT THAT MEANS WE GOT TO GO BACK TO THE ROOT OF LOWRIDING AND THAT'S PUTTING QUALITY CAR BUILDING INTO THE RIDES NOT MICROWAVE BUILDING MEANING SLAPS SOME D's ON; JUICE IT; AND THEN THROUGH A PLAQUE AND YOUR A CLUB  :uh:. STANDARDS NEED TO BE MADE SO THE QUALITY WILL SHOW THROUGH. YES IT TAKES LONGER BUT YOUR BETTER REWARDED AND RECOGNIZED. FIRST THING PEOPLE AND KIDS SEE IS YOUR RIDE NOT WHAT KIND OF CLUB YOUR FROM OR WHAT KIND OF CLUB IT IS. IT'S THE CAR FIRST PEOPLE SEE. BLACK CLUBS GOT THE NUMBERS TO BE RECOGNIZED JUST THE MIND SET OF I'M NOT INTO MAGAZINE SHOWS. WELL LIKE IT OR NOT MAGAZINES MEDIA ARE NOT INTO THE STREETS EITHER BECAUSE MOST THESE PEOPLE ARE NOT FROM THE STREETS SO THERE GOING TO HAVE THERE SHOW IN KNOWING THAT PEOPLE WORK THERE RIDES WITH A FINE TOOTH COMB IS GOING TO BE THERE SAVING THE MEDIA TIME TO DISCOVER THE FEATURED RIDE OR CLUBS AT THE SAME TIME DRAWING SPECTATORS AND SPECTATORS FAMILY IN THE SAFEST PLACE SETTING POSSIBLE. REMEMBER IT'S WHAT CATCHES THE PEOPLES EYE FIRST WHAT GET YOU RECOGNIZED AND RECOGNITION. THAT PERTAINS TO HOW WE REPRESENT OURSELVES AND OUR RIDES.
> *


Very well said. I agree that all the responsibility cannot be placed on the magazines alone, there has to be compromise. And like you said, quality has to be better continuously. 

BTW, can you space your paragraphs please!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 16 2007, 08:32 AM~7914357
> *some of those look really nice.  the regal and impala look good.  The white one though needs major paint work (as you already probably know).  You can see the yellow around the edges of the hood and on the fender.  On your caddy I'de add a lil more stripes on it, maybe a coat or two of red candy.  then it owuld be really poppin!  :thumbsup:
> *




well mine is a daily homie, no candy on a daily 4 me cuz if somethin happens its gonna cost to much to fix

the white one is my homies and he's got major plans for it, but ridin is where it all starts


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

not to offend anyone but i didn't post up pics for opinios, they were to show that there are many blacks lowridin on the east coast


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 16 2007, 07:09 PM~7918768
> *well mine is a daily homie, no candy on a daily 4 me cuz if somethin happens its gonna cost to much to fix
> 
> the white one is my homies and he's got major plans for it, but ridin is where it all starts*


----------



## fundimotorsports

Plenty black peeps in NC. . The clubs are mixed and based off knowledge and who knows who. Not color.. But I see your veiw from both sides... Just think this world should be color blind . This hobby is about Faml , Style , and customs. No mater what color your skin is..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 17 2007, 08:05 AM~7922356
> *Plenty black peeps in NC. .  The clubs are mixed and based off knowledge and who knows who. Not color..  But I see your veiw from both sides... Just think this world should be color blind . This hobby is about Faml ,  Style , and customs. No  mater what color your skin is..
> *


It's too bad that society won't let that happen.

I myself raise my son not to identify somebody by their skin color....


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 07:19 AM~7922409
> *It's too bad that society won't let that happen.
> 
> I myself raise my son not to identify somebody by their skin color....
> *


Yup. I have 4 bi kids. So I just tell them they got the best of both traights.. Peaple need to understand it's just sceince... :biggrin: 


But ya The scence is slow over here so most of us try to get along with each other. These damn donk boys are just taking over. Even turning there wires in for lift kits and big rims.. :uh: 

But ya those are sum pics.. We have sum around NC/VA/SC. We all had a good time at that show. The real ryders that came to that show will be back together soon and you guys will get sum better pics next time. We did not take a crowd shot this year. The rain was so bad. But it's coming. Along with a couple new rides and Hooked up SUV's..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

(edit)
Sorry guys I forgot GA!!!!! those guys reped hard both years.. Cool cats....


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2007, 03:23 PM~7916969
> *HERE ARE THE FACTS OF TODAY. THERE ARE PLENTY OF OR IN SOME AREA LIKE WHERE I LIVE CALI. A LOT OF BLACK CAR CLUBS. THE SOLUTION IS THAT THERE HAS TO BE A MIDDLE GROUND. BLACK CLUBS NEED TO REPRESENT AT THE CAR SHOWS NOT JUST A FEW. WE CAN STAY TRUE TO THE HOOD IF YOU WANT BUT IN REALITY IF WANT TO BE NOTICED YOU GOT TO BE WHERE THE MEDIA IS AT LIKE IT OR NOT AND ON THAT THAT MEANS WE GOT TO GO BACK TO THE ROOT OF LOWRIDING AND THAT'S PUTTING QUALITY CAR BUILDING INTO THE RIDES NOT MICROWAVE BUILDING MEANING SLAPS SOME D's ON; JUICE IT; AND THEN THROW A PLAQUE ON AND YOUR A CLUB  :uh:. STANDARDS NEED TO BE MADE SO THE QUALITY WILL SHOW THROUGH. YES IT TAKES LONGER BUT YOUR BETTER REWARDED AND RECOGNIZED. FIRST THING PEOPLE AND KIDS SEE IS YOUR RIDE NOT WHAT KIND OF CLUB YOUR FROM OR WHAT KIND OF CLUB IT IS. IT'S THE CAR FIRST PEOPLE SEE. BLACK CLUBS GOT THE NUMBERS TO BE RECOGNIZED JUST THE MIND SET OF I'M NOT INTO MAGAZINE SHOWS. WELL LIKE IT OR NOT MAGAZINES MEDIA ARE NOT INTO THE STREETS EITHER BECAUSE MOST THESE PEOPLE ARE NOT FROM THE STREETS SO THERE GOING TO HAVE THERE SHOW IN KNOWING THAT PEOPLE WORK THERE RIDES WITH A FINE TOOTH COMB IS GOING TO BE THERE SAVING THE MEDIA TIME TO DISCOVER THE FEATURED RIDE OR CLUBS AT THE SAME TIME DRAWING SPECTATORS AND SPECTATORS FAMILY IN THE SAFEST PLACE SETTING POSSIBLE. REMEMBER IT'S WHAT CATCHES THE PEOPLES EYE FIRST WHAT GET YOU RECOGNIZED AND RECOGNITION. THAT PERTAINS TO HOW WE REPRESENT OURSELVES AND OUR RIDES.
> *


REAL TALK HOMIE!


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 16 2007, 06:08 PM~7918056
> *Very well said. I agree that all the responsibility cannot be placed on the magazines alone, there has to be compromise. And like you said, quality has to be better continuously.
> 
> BTW, can you space your paragraphs please!
> *


WUT IT DEW HOMIE?


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2007, 06:31 AM~7914013
> *I TOOK THE TIME TO READ ON WHAT EVERYONE WAS SAYING IN RESPECTS TO THE BLACK CULTURE OF LOWRIDING AND WHERE IT IS TODAY WHEN IT COMES TO REPRESENTATION OF BLACKS AND LATINOS VIA MAGAZINES, MOVIES, AND VIDEOS. I MYSELF A PROUD BLACK MAN GREW UP IN THE 70/80'S ERA WITH MY UNCLES LOWRIDIN. AT THAT TIME THE 1 THING THAT STOOD OUT THE MOST WETHER IT WAS A MEXICAN OR A BLACK THANG WAS THE CULTURE HAD "SOUL" OF SELF EXPRESSION. AND LIKE 1 PERSON SAID EARLIER TIMES CHANGED. OK. AND ON THAT NOTE IS WHERE THIS SHOULD BE A CONCERN AMOUNGST BOTH PARTIES OF THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS AND THAT IS THE NEW GENERATION LATINOS OR BLACKS ARE GETTIN TO WILD. INSTEAD OF FOCUSING ON THE TRUE ART OF LOWRIDING WHICH IS THE CREATION FOR APPRECIATION THEIR BANGIN AND SWANGIN. LIKE THESE CARS ARE A DIME A DOZEN. AND SOME CRUISE NIGHTS ARE GETTING TO DANGEROUS ESPECIALLY IF YOU CAN'T TAKE YOUR KIDS TO SEE IT NOT KNOWING IF THESE (YOUNGSTERS)  :uh: ARE GOING TO START POPPIN. I'M NOT TRYING TO STEER AWAY FROM THE SUBJECT BUT AS BLACKS AND LATINOS OF THE OLD SCHOOL GENERATION WE SOMETIMES WE GOT TO STEP BACK AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT IT'S LOWRIDINGS REALLY ABOUT BESIDES ROLLIN AND SWANGIN TO THE BUMPERS FALL OFF. WE GOT TO TELL THEM HOW IT REALLY WAS WHEN WE USED TO BUILD ARE RIDES IN THE BACK YARDS OR AT THE HOMIES SHOP WITH A SIX PACK. THE MUSIC THAT PLAYED BACK THEN. THE CAR SHOWS IN L.A. BEFORE ALL THE FIGHTS THAT USED TO HAPPEN. AND ESPECIALLY THE LIVE ENTERTAINMENT LIKE SEEING ROGER TROUTMAN AND ZAPP WITH CHICKS IN VALUE PACK NUMBERS. POINT IS LOWRIDING MADE US HAPPY WHEN TIMES WERE TOUGH ON ARE DAY TO DAY (WORK) OR OUR DAILY LIFE SITUATION. WHEN YOU GET IN YOUR RIDE AND BE WITH THE FELLAS AND ESPECIALLY CRUISE TO YOUR DESTINATION YOU NOT ONLY CRUISE. YOU CRUISE YOUR TROUBLES AWAY AT LEAST FOR THAT MOMENT IN TIME WAS YOUR MOMENT IN TIME. LOWRIDING TODAY  HAS NO SOUL JUST CRAVING FOR RECNOGNITION :angry: WE GOT TO BRING BACK WHAT BROUGHT US TO LOVE LOWRIDING IN THE FIRST PLACE. LONG LIVE THE 70 AND 80"S AND R.T./ZAPP MUSIC.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I LOVE BEING BLACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 17 2007, 09:45 AM~7922904
> *I LOVE BEING BLACK!!!!!!!!
> *


You're 1/2 black though right?


----------



## 27140

I thought this shit was about black cars. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

YOUR RITE BASED ON THE TOPIC. IT'S ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS OR BLACK LOWRIDER CLUBS. AND AS FOR OUR EXISTENCE IN THE LOWRIDER REALM WE ARE NO SECRET TO THE LOWRIDER PUBLIC. TO HAVE THESE KINDS OF CONCERNS WETHERWE AS BLACK LOWRIDERS MAKING HISTORY OR TRYING GET RECOGNITION. IT'S WHAT YOU DO TO LEAVE A MARK FOR THE MEDIA OR PUBLICATION TO TAKE NOTICE. AND THERE HAVE AND STILL ARE BROTHAS DOIN IT TILL THIS DAY. 

TONY T. FROM (ELITE CAR CLUB) WITH HIS 62 IMPALA WAGON "ANA MAE" . I WAS THE FIRST PHOTOGRAPHER TO SHOOT IT FOR LOCOMPANY MAGAZINE. AFTER THAT LOWRIDER AND STREET CUSTOM MAGAZINE FOLLOWED TO SHOOT IT.

CHRIS SIMMONS (ELITE CAR CLUB) WITH HIS 80 CANDY BLUE CADILLAC "DEEP SEA DIPPIN" SHOT BY STREET CUSTOM MAGAZINE. AND ALSO THAT CAR IS FREQUENTLY CAMEOD BY LOWRIDER PHOTOGRAPHERS AT MOST MAJOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND INDEPENDENT SHOWS.

GARY MAY. A HOPPING LEGEND. EVEN THOUGH HE'S NOT HERE WITH US TODAY HE LEFT HIS MARK IN A MAJOR PIONEERING WAY. HE WAS A HOP RECORD BREAKER IN THE EARLY 80"S TO THE EARLY 90'S. THEN WAS ELECTED OFFICIAL HOP JUDGE FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. ALSO INCLUDING A HIGH DEMANDED HOP JUDGE FOR MAJOR CAR SHOW PROMOTERS.

MAJESTICS (CA. CHAPTER) CAR CLUB AND (HEAD QUARTER CHAPTER) HAS A LARGE NUMBER OF BLACKS THAT HIT THE PUBLICATION NOT BY THEIR NAME OR WHO OR WHAT KIND OF PEOPLE THEY HAVE IN THE CLUB BUT THE QUALITY OF THERE RIDES THAT ATTRACTS THE MEDIA THAT IN TURNS ATTRACTS THE CONSUMER (READERS).

CHINA MAN (MAJESTICS CAR CLUB) 94 BIG BODY CADILLAC WAS FEATURED IN LRM FOR HIS UNIQUE BANDANA EXTERIOR AND INTERIOR COMBINED WITH A CLEAN BLACK STYLE PAINT JOB. BEFORE IT CAME MAIN STREAM TODAY.

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB HAS PRETTY MUCH THE SAME STATUS OF RESULTS OF PUBLICATION EXPOSURE. QUALITY FIRST. 

SAME WITH (SUPER NATURAL CAR CLUB) AND (ULTIMATE RIDERS CAR CLUB).


THESE ARE JUST A FEW EXAMPLES FOR YOU BROTHAS OUT THERE. IF YOU THINK YOUR NOT BEING RECOGNIZED. IT'S THE OPPOSITE. THE MEDIA IS LOOKING OUT FOR THAT NEXT BIG THANG. QUESTION IS . IS IT YOU? :uh:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 17 2007, 09:10 AM~7923055
> *You're 1/2 black though right?
> *


NOPE!! 50% AMERICAN ***** + 50% SOUTH AMERICAN *****!!!!!!! THAT'S ME!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 18 2007, 11:56 AM~7930426
> *NOPE!!  50% AMERICAN ***** + 50% SOUTH AMERICAN *****!!!!!!! THAT'S ME!!!!!!
> *


NOPE 100% SOUTH CENTRAL *****!!!!


----------



## JROCK

GOT TO GIVE OUT OG RESPECT TO DERRICK WARD (FOUNDER) OF THE 70'S TO TODAY "LOW CREATIONS CAR CLUB". A BLACK LEADER OF A CAR CLUB WITH NO COLOR LINES. R.I.P.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 18 2007, 10:56 AM~7930426
> *NOPE!!  50% AMERICAN ***** + 50% SOUTH AMERICAN *****!!!!!!! THAT'S ME!!!!!!
> *


Ahhhh, that's where the white legs come from then......


----------



## JROCK

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 20 2007, 10:10 AM~7940736
> *Ahhhh, that's where the white legs come from then......
> *


NOT wHITE, YELLOW YOU HALF AND HALF BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

:biggrin: ANOTHER PROP GOES OUT TO MR. HAROLD FERGUSON OF COMPTON IN GETTING PUBLISHED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THIS YEAR WITH HIS CANDY BLUE 39 CHEVY MASTER DELUXE.  ANOTHER BROTHA RECOGNIZED. uffin:


----------



## JROCK




----------



## 2twin

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2007, 10:59 AM~7381704
> *Good start!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Dale 'Dogg', OG Herb, Charlie Brown, Kebo, Simeon, 'White Boy', Tommy B, Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Junior Batts, Victor Smith.
> 
> Those are a few I could think of.
> *


have of these people are not OG's of lowriders/ only in there N/H they are not and the lowrider world


----------



## 187PURE

Good start! 

Dale 'Dogg', OG Herb, Charlie Brown, Kebo, Simeon, 'White Boy', Tommy B, Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Junior Batts, Victor Smith. 

Those are a few I could think of.



> _Originally posted by 2twin_@May 22 2007, 11:56 PM~7960244
> *have of these people are not OG's of lowriders/ only in there N/H they are not and the lowrider world
> *


Weeell...I think what Ty is saying is these dudes been puttin it down for a while. Whether it's a Nhood thang or not. They made a pretty good mark in ridin.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 18 2007, 09:56 AM~7930426
> *NOPE!!  50% AMERICAN ***** + 50% SOUTH AMERICAN *****!!!!!!! THAT'S ME!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 23 2007, 07:47 AM~7962161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he got the south american in him when he was in jail


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 23 2007, 08:53 AM~7962186
> *he got the south american in him when he was in jail
> *


 :0


----------



## Speedycuz

Big ups -Marshall, Rich, Zuess, OG Turtle, Big Mando, Honcho, JJ, Tweet, Lil Ernie, Gangster, Marlon (PVC), Twin, Charles, Big Jess, Herb, Dale Dog, Rat, Kendu PSC My nia And Represented these Clubs that have shaped the history and future of riding. Mafia 4 life, Supernatural, Thee other side, Majestics, Stylistics, Watts Life, Imperials - New school (Zuess RIP), Big Poncho (Los Angeles), Big Chill RIP - (Lifestyle), Speedycuz RIP


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7962186
> *he got the south american in him when he was in jail
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 23 2007, 08:53 AM~7962186
> *he got the south american in him when he was in jail
> *


NEVER BEEN TO JAIL FATSO!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Speedycuz_@May 23 2007, 12:41 PM~7962462
> *Big ups -Marshall, Rich, Zuess, OG Turtle, Big Mando, Honcho, JJ, Tweet, Lil Ernie, Gangster, Marlon (PVC), Twin, Charles, Big Jess, Herb, Dale Dog, Rat, Kendu PSC My nia And Represented these Clubs that have shaped the history and future of riding.  Mafia 4 life, Supernatural, Thee other side, Majestics, Stylistics, Watts Life, Imperials - New school (Zuess RIP), Big Poncho (Los Angeles), Big Chill RIP - (Lifestyle), Speedycuz RIP
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Speedycuz_@May 23 2007, 11:41 AM~7962462
> *Big ups -Marshall, Rich, Zuess, OG Turtle, Big Mando, Honcho, JJ, Tweet, Lil Ernie, Gangster, Marlon (PVC), Twin, Charles, Big Jess, Herb, Dale Dog, Rat, Kendu PSC My nia And Represented these Clubs that have shaped the history and future of riding.  Mafia 4 life, Supernatural, Thee other side, Majestics, Stylistics, Watts Life, Imperials - New school (Zuess RIP), Big Poncho (Los Angeles), Big Chill RIP - (Lifestyle), Speedycuz RIP
> *


He's coming home from the pen next month

Is this the same Tweet from Compton? If it is, G sent me some flics of them.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 23 2007, 10:53 AM~7962186
> *he got the south american in him when he was in jail
> *


I'll be damned :nosad:


----------



## Speedycuz

If you from round her - You know who I'm talkin bout. My bad forgot a few that come to mind - Big Punchy, Box, Roland, OG Brim fr. SS Compton, Big Pat, dondon RIP, Gangster Mike Fr. Grape, Real gees dranking fifths and ridin thru traffic.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Speedycuz_@May 23 2007, 12:50 PM~7962889
> *If you from round her - You know who I'm talkin bout. My bad forgot a few that come to mind - Big Punchy, Box, Roland, OG Brim fr. SS Compton, Big Pat, dondon RIP, Gangster Mike Fr. Grape, Real gees dranking fifths and ridin thru traffic.
> *


ok but that does'nt answer my ? :biggrin:


----------



## Speedycuz

Yeah fr. CPT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Speedycuz_@May 23 2007, 02:17 PM~7963080
> *Yeah fr. CPT
> *



FLY GUY, INKABOB,FLEA, JUST A FEW :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Speedycuz_@May 23 2007, 01:17 PM~7963080
> *Yeah fr. CPT
> *


OK...As soon as I get clearance from D-Mac, I'll post the flic.


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 17 2007, 08:45 AM~7922904
> *I LOVE BEING BLACK!!!!!!!!
> *


I tell myself that everyday........


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 23 2007, 03:52 PM~7964238
> *I tell myself that everyday........
> *


whahahahahahaha focker :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@May 23 2007, 01:55 PM~7964275
> *whahahahahahaha focker :biggrin:
> *


youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuknowwww!


----------



## 187PURE

BIG HONCHO I HOPE WATTS WELCOMES HIM HOME WITH OPEN ARMS


----------



## 187PURE

HAD TO ADD THIS IN THE POT OF LEGENDS


----------



## JROCK

THAT'LL BE BRO. "TWIN". MAJESTIC PRES.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2007, 12:53 AM~8020460
> *THAT'LL BE BRO. "TWIN". MAJESTIC PRES.
> *


WHAT'S HE ROLLING THESE DAYS?


----------



## JROCK

TWIN ROLLS A CHEVY CAPRICE WITH GOLD GHOST GRAPHICS. BEEN IN SEVERAL ADVERTISEMENTS IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LIKE THE 30 YEAR ANNIVERSARY ADDITION FOR A LRM CLOTHING LINE.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 12 2007, 08:18 PM~8092654
> *TWIN ROLLS A CHEVY CAPRICE WITH GOLD GHOST GRAPHICS. BEEN IN SEVERAL ADVERTISEMENTS IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LIKE THE 30 YEAR ANNIVERSARY ADDITION FOR A LRM CLOTHING LINE.
> *



From the words I got he had sold that car to another "M"ember and I think he sold it to someone in N.C. somewhere.


----------



## cripn8ez

THAT CARS N NC BUT NOT THE BIG "M" ITS A LOWYALTY CAR NOW.... :thumbsup: 

WHERE EVER IT GO'S THAT SHIT IS CLEAN AZZ FUCC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 13 2007, 07:11 AM~8095264
> *THAT CARS N NC BUT NOT THE BIG "M" ITS A LOWYALTY CAR NOW.... :thumbsup:
> 
> WHERE EVER IT GO'S THAT SHIT IS CLEAN AZZ FUCC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


yup it is :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

BUT THAT STILL DOES'NT ANSWER MY ?? :scrutinize: WHAT'S HE ROLLING IN NOW?


----------



## cripn8ez

DONT KNOW THAT ONE HOMIE BUT I KNOW ITS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 13 2007, 08:27 AM~8095309
> *DONT KNOW THAT ONE HOMIE BUT I KNOW ITS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


OH YEAH...HOW YOU KNOW THAT?? J/K :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2007, 08:19 AM~8095283
> *BUT THAT STILL DOES'NT ANSWER MY ??  :scrutinize: WHAT'S HE ROLLING IN NOW?
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 7 2007, 06:36 AM~8058471
> *WHAT'S HE ROLLING THESE DAYS?
> *


He has a bigbody Fleet. There are pics of it in the M thread from the San Diego show


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 13 2007, 09:16 AM~8095519
> *He has a bigbody Fleet. There are pics of it in the M thread from the San Diego show
> *


COOL  SOMEBODY SAID A WHILE BACK THAT HE PLANNED TO GET ONE AFTER HE OFFED SUNDAY DRIVER, BUT I DID'NT KNOW HE GOT IT.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 13 2007, 09:16 AM~8095519
> *He has a bigbody Fleet. There are pics of it in the M thread from the San Diego show
> *


Ummm I must have missed it. What color is it?


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 10:10 AM~8095828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 09:10 AM~8095828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 13 2007, 10:10 AM~8095828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMOKIN!!!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## cripn8ez

:thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE

WUS GOIN ON UP IN HERE....YALL GOT A GOOD TOPIC GOIN ON... IMMA BE DOIN A O/G SHOW ON MY DVD... GETTIN THE REAL AND UNCUT INTERVIEWS FROM THE O/G'S ...BLACKS AND HISPANICS........

SO YALL STAY TUNED IN ON TO MY VOL.4 "HARD IN DA PAINT"


----------



## cripn8ez

4 SHO LOCO ILL B WATCHIN OUT 4 THAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

http://www.ogoriginalgangsta.com/home.htm

Show some love and support.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 15 2007, 05:02 PM~8112447
> *http://www.ogoriginalgangsta.com/home.htm
> 
> Show some love and support.
> *


THAT'S RIGHT!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 15 2007, 12:07 PM~8110788
> *WUS GOIN ON UP IN HERE....YALL GOT A GOOD TOPIC GOIN ON... IMMA BE DOIN A O/G SHOW ON MY DVD... GETTIN THE REAL AND UNCUT INTERVIEWS FROM THE O/G'S ...BLACKS AND HISPANICS........
> 
> SO YALL STAY TUNED IN ON TO MY VOL.4 "HARD IN DA PAINT"
> *


YES INDEED


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 04:19 PM~7383279
> *I'm not knocking your topic, but the name screams segregation. Is this how you're raising your kids or teaching youth in the light of lowriding?
> 
> talking about......."Look how far the blacks have come in lowriding"
> 
> I don't see any WHITE LOWRIDER topics or ASIAN or MEXICAN
> 
> Why the need to always seperate yourselves? Seriously, will this ever end? Do you want it to end?
> 
> I raise my son NOT to judge a person by skin color or reference the "Black Kid" he sparred against, but rather the blue opponenet (blue being the color of the chest guard).
> 
> It's unfortunate to know that this type of shit will never end and he'll eventually be exposed to it in the end.
> *


Maybe because of the level of anti black racism on this site?


----------



## Lowridingmike

This has been a good topic to read. Here in Lousiville Me and John are bout the only two black lowriders I know of. Really didn't know about many more that lowride, but next month I go to school in Chicago so I visited there to get an apartment last week. When I was there I saw, blacks, whites, and hispanics all in lowriders. Seen Hollywood Kustoms. Lemme know there's a big lowriding world out there. Believe it or not but I know of no hispanic lowriders in louisville that are still active. Plus seein sic713's pattern post. Ya'll send out alot of influence.


----------



## Stickz




----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 1 2007, 11:41 PM~8215904
> *This has been a good topic to read.  Here in Lousiville Me and John are bout the only two black lowriders I know of.  Really didn't know about many more that lowride, but next month I go to school in Chicago so I visited there to get an apartment last week.  When I was there I saw, blacks, whites, and hispanics all in lowriders.  Seen Hollywood Kustoms. Lemme know there's a big lowriding world out there.  Believe it or  not but I know of no hispanic lowriders in louisville that are still active. Plus seein sic713's pattern post.  Ya'll send out alot of influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mike congrats it seems like I have watched you grow up on layitlow, If i was still in chicago I be more than happy to help you out , but still hit me up I still got connections there if you need anything.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 15 2007, 10:07 AM~8110788
> *WUS GOIN ON UP IN HERE....YALL GOT A GOOD TOPIC GOIN ON... IMMA BE DOIN A O/G SHOW ON MY DVD... GETTIN THE REAL AND UNCUT INTERVIEWS FROM THE O/G'S ...BLACKS AND HISPANICS........
> 
> SO YALL STAY TUNED IN ON TO MY VOL.4 "HARD IN DA PAINT"
> *


***** CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Funky

damn no females?


----------



## Dr Funky




----------



## Dr Funky

I found this the other day on Youtube.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQzvE35eOo4


----------



## Dr Funky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAhFgr--ojY...related&search=


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Speedycuz_@May 23 2007, 12:50 PM~7962889
> *If you from round her - You know who I'm talkin bout. My bad forgot a few that come to mind - Big Punchy, Box, Roland, OG Brim fr. SS Compton, Big Pat, dondon RIP, Gangster Mike Fr. Grape, Real gees dranking fifths and ridin thru traffic.
> *


WHATS UP WITH BOX THESE DAYS?? LOVED HIS CARS ESPECIALLY HIS SETUPS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ttt


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 4 2007, 10:32 PM~8237324
> *WHATS UP WITH BOX THESE DAYS?? LOVED HIS CARS ESPECIALLY HIS SETUPS :biggrin:
> *


he did build clean ass street cars LRM 1997


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN I REMEMBER THAT 4, ITS IN JAPAN NOW I THINK


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jul 5 2007, 02:17 PM~8240417
> *he did build clean ass street cars  LRM 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats nice


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 1 2007, 10:49 PM~8215966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET DERRICK OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2007, 05:01 PM~8241995
> *GET DERRICK OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


Why?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

MY CADY AND MY BABY LINCOLN DOES THAT COUNT FOR BLACK LOWS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 5 2007, 07:22 PM~8242571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CADY AND MY BABY LINCOLN DOES THAT COUNT FOR BLACK LOWS :biggrin:
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH








NO :uh:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 5 2007, 10:29 PM~8243440
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH
> NO :uh:
> *


WUZ UP HOMES?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jul 5 2007, 09:55 PM~8243668
> *WUZ UP HOMES?
> *


WHAT'S GOOD G DAWG


----------



## THA LIFE

NO COLOR LINES CRUISE....

SOUTH CENTRAL , ECHO PARK , WATTS , LONG BEACH , COMPTON , SAN FERNANDO VALLEY , SAN GABRIEL VALLEY , SAN PEDRO , SAN BERNADINO , ARIZONA , PASADENA , LAS VEGAS , MORENO VALLEY , FONTANA , HIGHLAND PARK , WHITTIER , HUNTINGTON PARK , EAST LOS , AND ALL OTHER CITIES ARE INVITED


RIDE-A-THON ROUTE
MEETING UP AT SLAUSON AND WESTERN AT 11 AM (HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT)

TRAVELING WEST ON SLAUSON

SOUTH ON CRENSHAW

CRENSHAW TO FLORENCE

EAST ON FLORENCE TO VERMONT

SOUTH ON VERMONT TO IMPERIAL 

IMPERIAL TO CENTRAL

CENTRAL TO 120 TH STREET

120TH STREET TO COMPTON AVE.

COMPTON AVE BACK UP TO IMPERIAL

IMPERIAL TO CENTRAL

CENTRAL TO 103 (AROUND THE PARK TO CENTURY)

CENTURY TO BROADWAY

BROADWAY TO KING BLVD

KING TO FIGUEROA

FIGUEROA TO EXPOSITION

EXPOSITION TO NORMANDIE

EXPOSITION TO NORMANDIE

NORMANDIE TO KING

KING TO CRENSHAW 

AND CRENSHAW WHERE WE END AT




COME BE APART OF THIS MAKING HISTORY EVENT...

THIS IS NOT JUST LOWRIDING THIS IS TO PROMOTE A WEAPON FREE ZONE...
LETS SHOW THE COMMUNITY HOW LOWRIDES DO.... WE HANG OUT WITH NO COLOR LINES... THIS IS THE TIME TO SHOW THE WORLD THAT THERE ARE GOOD INTENTIONS IN LOWRIDERS.......


----------



## Velveeta00

alreaydy


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 6 2007, 01:12 AM~8245311
> *NO COLOR LINES CRUISE....
> 
> SOUTH CENTRAL , ECHO PARK , WATTS , LONG BEACH , COMPTON , SAN FERNANDO VALLEY , SAN GABRIEL VALLEY , SAN PEDRO , SAN BERNADINO , ARIZONA , PASADENA , LAS VEGAS , MORENO VALLEY , FONTANA , HIGHLAND PARK , WHITTIER , HUNTINGTON PARK , EAST LOS , AND ALL OTHER CITIES ARE INVITED
> RIDE-A-THON ROUTE
> MEETING UP AT SLAUSON AND WESTERN AT 11 AM (HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT)
> 
> TRAVELING WEST ON SLAUSON
> 
> SOUTH ON CRENSHAW
> 
> CRENSHAW TO FLORENCE
> 
> EAST ON FLORENCE TO VERMONT
> 
> SOUTH ON VERMONT TO IMPERIAL
> 
> IMPERIAL TO CENTRAL
> 
> CENTRAL TO 120 TH STREET
> 
> 120TH STREET TO COMPTON AVE.
> 
> COMPTON AVE BACK UP TO IMPERIAL
> 
> IMPERIAL TO CENTRAL
> 
> CENTRAL TO 103 (AROUND THE PARK TO CENTURY)
> 
> CENTURY TO BROADWAY
> 
> BROADWAY TO KING BLVD
> 
> KING TO FIGUEROA
> 
> FIGUEROA TO EXPOSITION
> 
> EXPOSITION TO NORMANDIE
> 
> EXPOSITION TO NORMANDIE
> 
> NORMANDIE TO KING
> 
> KING TO CRENSHAW
> 
> AND CRENSHAW WHERE WE END AT
> COME BE APART OF THIS MAKING HISTORY EVENT...
> 
> THIS IS NOT JUST LOWRIDING THIS IS TO PROMOTE A WEAPON FREE ZONE...
> LETS SHOW THE COMMUNITY HOW LOWRIDES DO.... WE HANG OUT WITH NO COLOR LINES... THIS IS THE TIME TO SHOW THE WORLD THAT THERE ARE GOOD INTENTIONS IN LOWRIDERS.......
> *


DAMN *****...YOU GOT A GAS VOUCHER FOR ME?? I'M COMING WAY FROM PHILLY :biggrin:


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 6 2007, 07:41 AM~8246512
> *DAMN *****...YOU GOT A GAS VOUCHER FOR ME??  I'M COMING WAY FROM PHILLY :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2007, 04:01 PM~8241995
> *GET DERRICK OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


BIG RAT(SUPER NATURAL)..BIG KEBE(LA-SUPERIORS)..BIG ANT(LA-SUPERIORS)..?..& SWITCHMAN(INDIVIDUALS)


----------



## God's Son2

whats up my brothers? seriously.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2007, 07:22 PM~8251279
> *whats up my brothers? seriously.
> *


same shit different day and age :biggrin: 
Post up your lowriders!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 11:19 AM~7381866
> *Anything one has too offer. Thanks...Oh yeah, Let's not forget about Wayne "BIG HAUNCHO" Day
> *


 DONT FORGET CUDDA...


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

OL' SKOOL- 80's ERA
voice of Turtle (RIP)


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP OG 2WIN?! GIMME SOME DAP ON THIS THREAD


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD 187 MAN THATS AN OLD FLICC HOMIE I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 8 2007, 10:01 AM~9182124
> *WEST GOOD 187 MAN THATS AN OLD FLICC HOMIE I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH MANE... I'M FEELIN KINDA NOSTALGIAC OVER HERE ON THE EAST. I HAVE'NT TOUCHED THE LYNWOOD GRAVEL IN YEARS (79' TO BE EXACT). MY FAM BAM MOVED TO PHOENIX AND TUCSON. THE HOMIE SPIDER LOC AND CRASH HOOKED ME UP WITH THE OL SKOOL FLIC (GANG CITY)


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2007, 11:11 AM~9182173
> *YEAH MANE... I'M FEELIN KINDA NOSTALGIAC OVER HERE ON THE EAST.  I HAVE'NT TOUCHED THE LYNWOOD GRAVEL IN YEARS (79' TO BE EXACT).  MY FAM BAM MOVED TO PHOENIX AND TUCSON.  THE HOMIE SPIDER LOC AND CRASH HOOKED ME UP WITH THE OL SKOOL FLIC (GANG CITY)
> *




I FEEL YA LOCO THATS Y I GO HOME(LA) ALL THE TIME NEED THAT LA SMOG N MY LUNGS HAHA AINT NOTHING LIKE HOME OUT HERE EATHER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 2 2007, 12:41 AM~8215904
> *This has been a good topic to read.  Here in Lousiville Me and John are bout the only two black lowriders I know of.  Really didn't know about many more that lowride, but next month I go to school in Chicago so I visited there to get an apartment last week.  When I was there I saw, blacks, whites, and hispanics all in lowriders.  Seen Hollywood Kustoms. Lemme know there's a big lowriding world out there.  Believe it or  not but I know of no hispanic lowriders in louisville that are still active. Plus seein sic713's pattern post.  Ya'll send out alot of influence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn mike you should have hit me up man.I would have told you where everything is at.and picked you up if you weren't that far from me.either way hit me up so we can hit up hooters with all the fellas.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

wuts up my brotha's


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 8 2007, 10:38 AM~9182299
> *wuts up my brotha's
> *


was gwood pimpin


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD ALL??????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2007, 08:45 AM~9182328
> *was gwood pimpin
> *


You put your ride up for the winter yet? :biggrin: .....................he'll it's finally time to ride out here in Phoenix!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 8 2007, 10:53 AM~9182364
> *You put your ride up for the winter yet? :biggrin: .....................he'll it's finally time to ride out here in Phoenix!
> *


NOT CHYET!! I'MA CHARGE UP THE BATTERIES AND GET A COUPLE MO' DIPS IN IT. IN THE FUTURE, I'MA PUT ONE IN STORAGE NEAR MY AUNTIE's IN TUCSON. THAT WAY I'LL HAVE A FRONT AND BACKER DURING MY VISIT


----------



## TRUDAWG

since I been in AZ I've seen 3 brothers in lolo's the whole time I been here. But then again I don't see too many lo's on the streets anyway. None at any shows though :happysad:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2007, 10:45 AM~9182328
> *was gwood pimpin
> *



chillin homie,,,


make sure yall go by and check out my 65 buildup, its in my signature


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 8 2007, 11:03 AM~9182422
> *since I been in AZ I've seen 3 brothers in lolo's the whole time I been here. But then again I don't see too many lo's on the streets anyway. None at any shows though :happysad:
> *


TTT FOR YOU HOMIE. I'M PROUD TO SAY I STARTED A TREND IN PHILLY. I'VE BEEN BUILDING AND FIXING ON THE MUTHAFUCKAS. GOT ****** HAPPY AS A ****** ON BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 8 2007, 11:05 AM~9182429
> *chillin homie,,,
> make sure yall go by and check out my 65 buildup,  its in my signature
> *


FA SHYO' :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

OG Vic - South Central
LiL Ernie - Homies
OG Tweet - Compton
BK Dog - Compton For Life
Bird - Watts Life
EJ - Mafia IV Life
LiL Terry (RIP) - Majestics
Leapin Lonnie
Craig Parker - Majestics
Jr. Session - Compton(first to have a 90 2 door bro ham)

Just a few of my influences from back in the days...........

I can name others but the internet wouldn't know , cuz back then was no low low videos and if it was he probally would get da shit beat out of him...some of the names on the list are real G's and some of yall would neva know this...like I said the news couldn't even go to the hood....back then you would jus see a car and not the owner in the magazines...I wonder why


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 11:31 AM~9182579
> *OG Vic - South Central
> LiL Ernie - Homies
> OG Tweet - Compton
> BK Dog - Compton For Life
> Bird - Watts Life
> EJ - Mafia IV Life
> LiL Terry (RIP) - Majestics
> Leapin Lonnie
> Craig Parker - Majestics
> Jr. Session - Compton(first to have a 90 2 door bro ham)
> 
> Just a few of my influences from back in the days...........
> 
> I can name others but the internet wouldn't know , cuz back then was no low low videos and if it was he probally would get da shit beat out of him...some of the names on the list are real G's and some of yall would neva know this...like I said the news couldn't even go to the hood....back then you would jus see a car and not the owner in the magazines...I wonder why
> *


THREE/FO' NAMES COME TO MIND ON YOUR LIST. YEAH BACK THEN YOUR JAW WOULD DROP WHENEVER YOU SAW A 2 DOOR "HAM SANDWICH" ROLLIN


----------



## 187PURE

track


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Nov 8 2007, 05:53 PM~9182364-->
> 
> 
> 
> You put your ride up for the winter yet? :biggrin: .....................he'll it's finally time to ride out here in Phoenix!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ima Mid-West represent'a, but this is time of year when i really wish i was out west (or even south). i already stopped for winter, it just dont feel right when its chilly.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 8 2007, 06:10 PM~9182453
> *TTT FOR YOU HOMIE.  I'M PROUD TO SAY I STARTED A TREND IN PHILLY.  I'VE BEEN BUILDING AND FIXING ON THE MUTHAFUCKAS.  GOT ****** HAPPY AS A ****** ON BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN
> *


In my city, i always feel like the only brother when i ride. Everbody ride 22's or better. Lota bothers dig lolows, but they dont wanna be loners too.


----------



## MRPITIFUL

hey CEE you used to chill at hydraulics unlimited back in the day off the shaw and florence???????????????????????????/ :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

Yadi - Grooven IV Life
Gary May - World Wide Hydraulics


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 10:58 AM~9183056
> *Yadi - Grooven IV Life
> Gary May - World Wide Hydraulics
> *


Big Rat


----------



## 187PURE

> Ima Mid-West represent'a, but this is time of year when i really wish i was out west (or even south). i already stopped for winter, it just dont feel right when its chilly.


*SHIAT *****... HIT THAT SWITCH A COUPLE TIMES AND LET THAT MOTOR HEAT THAT OIL. FUCK IT, MAKE A PATH FOR PEOPLE IN THE SNOW FROM DRAGGING THAT BACK BUMPER :biggrin: *

In my city, i always feel like the only brother when i ride. Everbody ride 22's or better. Lota bothers dig lolows, but they dont wanna be loners too.
[/quote]

****** I WAS THE LONE-RIDER FOR A WHILE. BUT FUCK THAT, HOW CF SAY IT- "GET ACTIVE"!! GET MUTHAFUCKAS INVOLVED. TO EACH ONE TEACH ONE. I TAUGHT MY MECHANIC HOW TO BUILD LOWS, AND HE CAN'T GET ENUFF OF THAT GOOD STUFF. AND AS FAR AS THEM CLONE ASS TREND FOLLOWING ****** ON DONKS, AY MAN IT'S JUST A PASSING FAD.*


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Nov 8 2007, 09:50 AM~9183037
> *hey CEE you used to chill at hydraulics unlimited back in the day off the shaw and florence???????????????????????????/  :biggrin:
> *



Naw not really...I got my pump welded back to the trunk there once...before they had like this lil fabricated bracket that the pump would bolt to and would be welded to the trunk..well it came loose and they were open on a sunday before the shaw had cracked off..so I got it fixed...I knew it was gonna be a fatburger run that night...

But my shop of choice was orlies then switched to reds....and when they left it was all on hi low.....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 01:19 PM~9183168
> *Naw not really...I got my pump welded back to the trunk there once...before they had like this lil fabricated bracket that the pump would bolt to and would be welded to the trunk..well it came loose and they were open on a sunday before the shaw had cracked off..so I got it fixed...I knew it was gonna be a fatburger run that night...
> 
> But my shop of choice was orlies then switched to reds....and when they left it was all on hi low.....
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 AM~9183168
> *Naw not really...I got my pump welded back to the trunk there once...before they had like this lil fabricated bracket that the pump would bolt to and would be welded to the trunk..well it came loose and they were open on a sunday before the shaw had cracked off..so I got it fixed...I knew it was gonna be a fatburger run that night...
> 
> But my shop of choice was orlies then switched to reds....and when they left it was all on hi low.....
> *


orlies was the spot!!!!!!!! remember when mando from hilow worked there hooking up minitrucks? reds was cool too.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 8 2007, 05:19 PM~9184915
> *orlies was the spot!!!!!!!!  remember when mando from hilow worked there hooking up minitrucks?  reds was cool too.
> *


HOW BOUT THEM LOPEZ BROS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2007, 12:14 PM~9182793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> track
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2007, 02:21 PM~9184934
> *HOW BOUT THEM LOPEZ BROS :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 8 2007, 06:19 PM~9184915
> *orlies was the spot!!!!!!!!  remember when mando from hilow worked there hooking up minitrucks?  reds was cool too.
> *



ORLIE USE TO STAY DOWN THE STREET FROM ME IN BELLFLOWER HE WAS COOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## THA LIFE

Yeah I remeber mando hen he was from desireable ones back then....

My homie BK dog got him on the map with the double pump 64..LA super show......

Magoo's was back then too....

Yeah david n eprham was my locs......


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 03:35 PM~9185049
> *Yeah I remeber mando hen he was from desireable ones back then....
> 
> My homie BK dog got him on the map with the double pump 64..LA super show......
> 
> Magoo's was back then too....
> 
> Yeah david n eprham was my locs......
> *


Those are the cats that's been on the run right?? :0


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 06:35 PM~9185049
> *Yeah I remeber mando hen he was from desireable ones back then....
> 
> My homie BK dog got him on the map with the double pump 64..LA super show......
> 
> Magoo's was back then too....
> 
> Yeah david n eprham was my locs......
> *


Magoo used to be my guy he cut my blazer back in 91, he came up to chicago.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You guys got a few years on me but I remember when their were plenty brothas that would go to hop at the L.A. Super Show in the early 90's and at the LRM Pomona show before the riots popped off there in '92

Mando and Hi low Sam were the only foo's I meesed with back then cuz they were in the hood. I did'nt like going far. 

Cee....why did the shut down the old fatbuger on western?


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2007, 09:10 AM~9182453
> *TTT FOR YOU HOMIE.  I'M PROUD TO SAY I STARTED A TREND IN PHILLY.  I'VE BEEN BUILDING AND FIXING ON THE MUTHAFUCKAS.  GOT ****** HAPPY AS A ****** ON BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 8 2007, 08:44 PM~9186284
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 1 2007, 02:01 PM~7383161
> *when did Gary May die?
> *


 HE DIED JULY 16 03................RIP


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 1 2007, 07:37 PM~7385667
> *THAT WAS FUNNY HOMIE  :biggrin: WE SHOULD ALL JUST GET ALONG. LOWRIDERS ARE THE MOST COLORFUL GROUPE OF PEOPLE IN THE WORLD.
> I LOVE EVERY LOWRIDER I SEE PRIMERED OR CANDIED IT DONT MATTER.RACE HAS NO PLACE IN LOWRIDING ONLY COLORS AND GRAPHICS, MURALS AND FLAKES.
> 
> THERE ARE PEOPLE THAT COME ON THE NET JUST TO CAUSE THIS TYPE OF CONFUSION. ALOT OF THEM DONT EVEN HAVE CARS YALL KNOW THAT.
> 
> IGNORE IGNORENCE! THATS THE WAY TO DEAL WITH THEM.
> 
> GANGSTA IS A TRUE LOWRIDER WHATEVER ELSE HE DID WAS HIS PERSONAL
> LIFE.I'LL MEET HIM SOMEDAY AND KICK IT WITH MY BROTHER CAUSE WE BOTH HAVE OIL RUNNING THRU OUR VEINS.
> 
> BLACK,WHITE OR BROWN LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND LAY THEM CARS DOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT YOU DO FOR THE HATERS. RIDE PASS THEM AND SHINE.
> *


 I NO THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 1 2007, 07:37 PM~7385667
> *THAT WAS FUNNY HOMIE  :biggrin: WE SHOULD ALL JUST GET ALONG. LOWRIDERS ARE THE MOST COLORFUL GROUPE OF PEOPLE IN THE WORLD.
> I LOVE EVERY LOWRIDER I SEE PRIMERED OR CANDIED IT DONT MATTER.RACE HAS NO PLACE IN LOWRIDING ONLY COLORS AND GRAPHICS, MURALS AND FLAKES.
> 
> THERE ARE PEOPLE THAT COME ON THE NET JUST TO CAUSE THIS TYPE OF CONFUSION. ALOT OF THEM DONT EVEN HAVE CARS YALL KNOW THAT.
> 
> IGNORE IGNORENCE! THATS THE WAY TO DEAL WITH THEM.
> 
> GANGSTA IS A TRUE LOWRIDER WHATEVER ELSE HE DID WAS HIS PERSONAL
> LIFE.I'LL MEET HIM SOMEDAY AND KICK IT WITH MY BROTHER CAUSE WE BOTH HAVE OIL RUNNING THRU OUR VEINS.
> 
> BLACK,WHITE OR BROWN LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND LAY THEM CARS DOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT YOU DO FOR THE HATERS. RIDE PASS THEM AND SHINE.
> *


 I NO THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

JUST A CRAKER STOPPIN BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP !!!!
KEEP IT LOW&SLOW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 9 2007, 06:08 PM~9192871
> *JUST A CRAKER STOPPIN BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP !!!!
> KEEP IT LOW&SLOW
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 9 2007, 05:08 PM~9192871
> *JUST A CRAKER STOPPIN BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP !!!!
> KEEP IT LOW&SLOW
> *


FROM ONE CRAKER TO ANUTHA :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:uh:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 06:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


HOMIE, WE HERE AT CALI IMAGE DON'T SEE COLOR LINES, WE ONLY SEE RAG TOPS.  

GET THAT FOE READY


----------



## MRPITIFUL

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Nov 12 2007, 11:36 AM~9209988
> *:0
> *


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## 2MidwesT6MonsteR0

BUMP


----------



## curbserver78

:biggrin:  what up


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

whats up my brotha's


----------



## scrape-it

Anybody know who this is? If he is still lowriding or what happened to the car?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Our first (Zuess was another)African-American rider (and hopefully not the last)and he's coming back to us. Early 1980's.



> _Originally posted by ArnGar+Aug 19 2007, 10:18 PM~8593160-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys never had a chance to see Price's trey in person, you could see that thing coming a mile away.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PAJARO LOCO_@Aug 19 2007, 10:21 PM~8593196
> *And this is Price himself, standing tall with his 'fro.  Price has since grown a lot taller and wider since this pic was taken nearly 25 years a go!  By the way, that's Old Man Frank himself sitting inside Narkis car "Mystic Blue."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Aug 19 2007, 10:09 PM~8593062
> *ROUND #2.
> 
> This was Mr. Price Wilks beautiful Candy Lime Gold '63 Rag Top Trey painted and lifted by Old Man Frank Cordova.  Price was the first and only black member (up to now) in the history of the Imperials.  However Price is currently building a ride as we speak and hopes to have it finished by next year with plans on returning to Imperial Nation.  We'll be waiting Price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 14 2007, 09:00 PM~9229773
> *Anybody know who this is? If he is still lowriding or what happened to the car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats different, but i like it


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 18 2007, 12:47 PM~9252888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: THIS IS TURNING OUT TO BE A PRETTY GOOD TOPIC :cheesy:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

TTT this topic is wassup. showin love ta cats that paved the way fa me


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2007, 05:37 PM~9186230
> *
> 
> Cee....why did the shut down the old fatbuger on western?
> *


DONT KNOW ..


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 14 2007, 06:00 PM~9229773
> *Anybody know who this is? If he is still lowriding or what happened to the car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WONDER WHO HE IZ.. WHO EVER HE IS HE A TRIPLE O/G


----------



## Skim

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
*3 Members: Skim, Anteazy, THA LIFE*

2 AND A *HALF* BROTHAS UP IN THIS ***** :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 8 2007, 10:55 AM~7436132
> *I have black friends and have slept with many black girls*


pics of the bitches or it didnt happen


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2007, 03:56 AM~9257888
> *pics of the bitches or it didnt happen
> *


You can't see her face here, but you get the idea


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 19 2007, 12:58 PM~9259142
> *You can't see her face here, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** stop lying, you aint hittin that


----------



## MIDWESTJP

ttt u guys


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## SUNNYD

original individuals cc


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowyaltty

nice bikes n rides.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 19 2007, 06:38 PM~9260775
> *original individuals cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn them niccas hard as fuck


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2007, 04:27 AM~9257828
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, Anteazy, THA LIFE
> 
> 2 AND A HALF BROTHAS UP IN THIS *****  :0
> *


 :biggrin: What Skim and CEE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 19 2007, 11:34 PM~9263783
> * :biggrin: What Skim and CEE
> *


i gotchu :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 20 2007, 12:34 AM~9263783
> * :biggrin: What Skim and CEE
> *


DAMN I CANT GET A WUSSUP LOL


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 20 2007, 01:09 AM~9264079
> *DAMN I CANT GET A WUSSUP LOL
> *



What up G! You know it's all good. What you been up too homeboy? You get that Foe sold yet?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Nov 20 2007, 12:34 AM~9263783-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: What *up* Skim and CEE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 20 2007, 01:04 AM~9264039
> *i gotchu :biggrin:
> *



*I meant what up Skim :biggrin: Hows that 61 coming Homie?*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NOPE NOTE YET, SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 20 2007, 01:17 AM~9264177
> *NOPE NOTE YET, SOON :biggrin:
> *



I wish you was closer :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

U CAN GET CLOSER IF YOU DRIVE LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 20 2007, 12:17 AM~9264172
> *I meant what up Skim :biggrin: Hows that 61 coming Homie?
> *


its coming man, its coming...  for a minute that muthafucka looked like a transformer :0


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats Good My Bruthas.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2007, 09:41 AM~9265364
> *Whatupdoe!!
> *


I see you got your 4 lookin right.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> I see you got your 4 lookin right.
> [/b]


Thanks homie..................had to step my game up a few notches to hang with these west coast cats


----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT FINISHED CHECKIN OUT:








*VOLUME 3*

OH IT WAS REAL MAN. SEEN SOME O/G MEMBERS LIKE AC (RIP), O/G TWIN, AND GANGSTER. TWIN TICKLE ME, BUT HE MADE A GOOD POINT ABOUT GUYS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK WHILE THE CAR IS HOPPING. HE SAID "IS YALL ****** GON' BE PUSHING ON THE BUMPER WHILE IT'S ROLLIN (LMAO)". I WAS TELLING PEOPLE THE SAME THANG: JUST CAUSE THEY CHEATING BY PUSHING DOWN ON THE BUMPER DON'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO. LET THE CAR DO WHAT IT DO!


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

wut up homies


----------



## TRUDAWG

Good Moanin!!


----------



## THA LIFE

Wus up homies


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2007, 07:53 PM~9266387
> *JUST GOT FINISHED CHECKIN OUT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLUME 3
> 
> OH IT WAS REAL MAN.  SEEN SOME O/G MEMBERS LIKE AC (RIP), O/G TWIN, AND GANGSTER.  TWIN TICKLE ME, BUT HE MADE A GOOD POINT ABOUT GUYS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK WHILE THE CAR IS HOPPING.  HE SAID "IS YALL ****** GON' BE PUSHING ON THE BUMPER WHILE IT'S ROLLIN (LMAO)".  I WAS TELLING PEOPLE THE SAME THANG: JUST CAUSE THEY CHEATING BY PUSHING DOWN ON THE BUMPER DON'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO.  LET THE CAR DO WHAT IT DO!
> *


damn, you went back on that one. The oldest one i got is vol 5


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 21 2007, 12:17 PM~9273827
> *damn, you went back on that one. The oldest one i got is vol 5
> *


GOT VOL 1 TOO. I'M TRYING TO FIND VOL 2. THAT'S THE MAJESTICS SPECIAL EDITION ONE.


----------



## 187PURE

YALL BROTHAS HAVE A GOOD HOLIDAY. CHINA MAN ON THE JOB GOT ME LIKING SCOTCH (JOHNY WALKER). I'M FINNA GET ME A BOTTLE TONIGHT AND GET FUCKED UP FOR THE HOLIDAY. YALL BE SAFE :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2007, 11:49 AM~9274537
> *YALL BROTHAS HAVE A GOOD HOLIDAY.  CHINA MAN ON THE JOB GOT ME LIKING SCOTCH (JOHNY WALKER).  I'M FINNA GET ME A BOTTLE TONIGHT AND GET FUCKED UP FOR THE HOLIDAY.  YALL BE SAFE :wave:
> *


I aint never tried that, what do you mix it with? Been fucking up that Martel lately! (cuz it's been on sale for $20 a 5th LOL)


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2007, 07:26 PM~9273894
> *GOT VOL 1 TOO.  I'M TRYING TO FIND VOL 2.  THAT'S THE MAJESTICS SPECIAL EDITION ONE.
> *


does 1 or 3 have a completely flaked out orange 90-92 towncar dipping on the strip at night. I remember my guy having an old cali swangin that i could never figure which vol was


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2007, 12:53 PM~9266387
> *JUST GOT FINISHED CHECKIN OUT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLUME 3
> 
> OH IT WAS REAL MAN.  SEEN SOME O/G MEMBERS LIKE AC (RIP), O/G TWIN, AND GANGSTER.  TWIN TICKLE ME, BUT HE MADE A GOOD POINT ABOUT GUYS PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK WHILE THE CAR IS HOPPING.  HE SAID "IS YALL ****** GON' BE PUSHING ON THE BUMPER WHILE IT'S ROLLIN (LMAO)".  I WAS TELLING PEOPLE THE SAME THANG: JUST CAUSE THEY CHEATING BY PUSHING DOWN ON THE BUMPER DON'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO.  LET THE CAR DO WHAT IT DO!
> *


RAT SWAGIN HIS 59 ON THAT LOVE IT


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2007, 01:47 PM~9266355
> *Thanks homie..................had to step my game up a few notches to hang with these west coast cats
> *


wuz up homie?


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 20 2007, 02:19 AM~9264192
> *I wish you was closer :0
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2007, 12:49 PM~9274537
> *YALL BROTHAS HAVE A GOOD HOLIDAY.  CHINA MAN ON THE JOB GOT ME LIKING THAT PURPLE DRANK.  I'M FINNA GET ME A BOTTLE TONIGHT AND GET FUCKED UP FOR THE HOLIDAY.  YALL BE SAFE :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

LOW RIDING KNOWS NO COLORS JUST LOW RIDE HOLMES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 22 2007, 11:03 AM~9281182
> *LOW RIDING KNOWS NO COLORS JUST LOW RIDE HOLMES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SO IN OTHER WORDS, THERE SHOULD NOT BE A TOPIC ON BLACK LOWRIDERS... IS THAT WHAT YOU TRYNA SAY??


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Nov 21 2007, 04:40 PM~9276613
> *wuz up homie?
> *


whatupdoe homie!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 22 2007, 10:37 AM~9281350
> *SO IN OTHER WORDS, THERE SHOULD NOT BE A TOPIC ON BLACK LOWRIDERS... IS THAT WHAT YOU TRYNA SAY??
> *


Wheres the White lowrider topic? :biggrin:


----------



## SHAMROCK

> *SHIAT *****... HIT THAT SWITCH A COUPLE TIMES AND LET THAT MOTOR HEAT THAT OIL. FUCK IT, MAKE A PATH FOR PEOPLE IN THE SNOW FROM DRAGGING THAT BACK BUMPER :biggrin: *
> 
> In my city, i always feel like the only brother when i ride. Everbody ride 22's or better. Lota bothers dig lolows, but they dont wanna be loners too.


****** I WAS THE LONE-RIDER FOR A WHILE. BUT FUCK THAT, HOW CF SAY IT- "GET ACTIVE"!! GET MUTHAFUCKAS INVOLVED. . I TAUGHT MY MECHANIC HOW TO BUILD LOWS, AND HE CAN'T GET ENUFF OF THAT GOOD STUFF. AND AS FAR AS THEM CLONE ASS TREND FOLLOWING ****** ON DONKS, AY MAN IT'S JUST A PASSING FAD.*
[/quote]


TO EACH ONE TEACH ONE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND AS FAR AS THEM CLONE ASS TREND FOLLOWING ****** ON DONKS, AY MAN IT'S JUST A PASSING FAD ............REAL TALK :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 22 2007, 09:28 PM~9284813
> *Wheres the White lowrider topic?  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE YOU SHOULD START ONE :biggrin: 81 FLEETWOOD HAS A 'FILIPINO RIDERS' TOPIC AND DONT NOBODY SAY SHIT. I DONT SEE WHAT THE BIG DEAL IS.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2007, 11:44 PM~9285199
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD START ONE  :biggrin: 81 FLEETWOOD HAS A 'FILIPINO RIDERS' TOPIC AND DONT NOBODY SAY SHIT. I DONT SEE WHAT THE BIG DEAL IS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

WILL SOME OF THE BRUVAZ IN THIS THREAD BRING BACK JERI CURLS. JERI CURLS WERE DOPE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I SEEN 1 OF THE OGs ROCKIN DAT SHIT THE OTHER DAY,IT TOOK ME BACK LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 22 2007, 11:19 PM~9285390
> *WILL SOME OF THE BRUVAZ IN THIS THREAD BRING BACK JERI CURLS. JERI CURLS WERE DOPE.
> *



THERE REALLY WAS A GANG CALLED THE JHERI CURLS IN NYC

http://www.villagevoice.com/news/0623,gillette,73445,2.html


----------



## El Tercero

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 23 2007, 01:19 AM~9285390
> *WILL SOME OF THE BRUVAZ IN THIS THREAD BRING BACK JERI CURLS. JERI CURLS WERE DOPE.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN THE JUICY DRIPPIN CURLS GANG LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 22 2007, 09:03 AM~9281182
> *LOW RIDING KNOWS NO COLORS JUST LOW RIDE HOLMES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You don't want me to start bro. :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 23 2007, 05:06 AM~9286589
> *You don't want me to start bro. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 23 2007, 12:19 AM~9285390
> *WILL SOME OF THE BRUVAZ IN THIS THREAD BRING BACK JERI CURLS. JERI CURLS WERE DOPE.
> *


MY AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE BACK IN THE DAY :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 23 2007, 09:07 AM~9286692
> *MY AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE BACK IN THE DAY :angry:
> *



man i banged a curl 4 yrs homie'z my shit was wet and long :biggrin: from 84 to 95 them was good times


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2007, 10:44 PM~9285199
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD START ONE  :biggrin: 81 FLEETWOOD HAS A 'FILIPINO RIDERS' TOPIC AND DONT NOBODY SAY SHIT. I DONT SEE WHAT THE BIG DEAL IS.
> *


No need to..I found it..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31185


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2007, 10:44 PM~9285199
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD START ONE  :biggrin: 81 FLEETWOOD HAS A 'FILIPINO RIDERS' TOPIC AND DONT NOBODY SAY SHIT. I DONT SEE WHAT THE BIG DEAL IS.
> *


Its no big deal to me at all. I have no idea what color anyone is on LIL until they post a pic lol. I respect anyone thats contributed to the lifestyle. I hate that still today the color of your skin can produce so much conflict and drama..but its a reality and always will be.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 23 2007, 08:07 AM~9286692
> *MY AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE BACK IN THE DAY :angry:
> *


i dare u to do it now :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2007, 08:54 AM~9286739
> *man i banged a curl 4 yrs homie'z my shit was wet and long  :biggrin: from 84 to 95 them was good times
> *


aint u white though :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 23 2007, 11:33 AM~9287255
> *No need to..I found it..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31185
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 23 2007, 08:22 PM~9289618
> *aint u white though :uh:
> *



YEAH BUT I HAVE CREOLE N ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :roflmao: man u got to post a pic cuzzin


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 23 2007, 08:40 PM~9289768
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  man u got to post a pic cuzzin
> *



I WAS TRY N 2 FIND SUM BUT CANT LOST ALOT OF SHIT WHEN I MOVED OUT HERE!!!!!!!!


WHO HAS A PARAMOUNT HIGH SCHOOL YR BOOK?????


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 23 2007, 06:40 PM~9289768
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  man u got to post a pic cuzzin
> *


Hit up SKIM..I think he got a few of them.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i got to see this shit :rofl:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 23 2007, 08:54 PM~9289856
> *Hit up SKIM..I think he got a few of them.. :biggrin:
> *



HE AINT GOT NONE OF ME FROM HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!!!!! :angry: 


NOT THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 23 2007, 08:40 PM~9289768
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  man u got to post a pic cuzzin
> *



HOMIE WHERE THOSE PICS????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2007, 05:56 PM~9289882
> *HE AINT GOT NONE OF ME FROM HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> NOT THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2007, 06:56 PM~9289882
> *HE AINT GOT NONE OF ME FROM HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> NOT THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I just messing with ya bro. I honestly didnt know what to think about you at first..but you hung thru all that shit so you got to have some heart. Props on that.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 23 2007, 09:36 PM~9290211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I just messing with ya bro. I honestly didnt know what to think about you at first..but you hung thru all that shit so you got to have some heart. Props on that.
> *



YEAH THAT WAS SUM SHIT 4 SHO BUT HAY THATS WHAT THE ENTERNET HAS MADE A FORM OF HATIN HAHA LOCO THAT SHIT DONT BOTHER ME AS LONG AS CATS DONT STEP ON MY TOE'S N PERSON U FEEL ME..

ON THAT OTHER NOTE I HAVE A LOT OF HEART IM NOT NEW TO THIS I GREW TO THIS  IM NOT 1 OF THESE YOUNG CATS IVE BEEN AROUND THE BLOCC A FEW TIMES :biggrin: 


IT ALL LOWRIDER LOVE LOC GAME KNOWS GAME :thumbsup: 

THANX BRO


----------



## cripn8ez

HERES SUM CURLS IN THIS VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WAY BACC!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0pXKEkVPbY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn thats super old :0 :roflmao:


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Mar 2 2007, 01:44 PM~7391670
> *the topic ive ever seen on layitlow.com....
> 
> ill add my two cents.
> 
> i do belive after the shaw was shut down lowriding took a dive. not in a bad direction but it deeped down a little. when you have main connection with blacks, mexicans, etc cut off were do you go? parks and locations of that sort cant cut it. i remember in 1995 i would beg my older brother to drive me to the shaw and he wasnet even into owriding at all. i was 14 back then, im 25 now and i still find myself holding on to the days of when the shaw was at its peek. in many ways the shaw brought together a culture in motion, a mix all too show off their ideals of how lowriding is. from South Side CC to Super Natural CC those influinced alot of buolders today in my generation.
> *


i agree the shaw is an important part of lowriding history...it bring diferent cultures together.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 22 2007, 11:21 PM~9285397
> *I SEEN 1 OF THE OGs ROCKIN DAT SHIT THE OTHER DAY,IT TOOK ME BACK LOL
> *


JERI CURLS WERE THE SHIT. I'D SERIOUSLY GIVE PROPS TO ANYONE ROCKIN THEM THESE DAYS. I'M MORE THAN CONFIDENT JERI CURLS WILL RETURN.......BUT THEN SOON AFTER THAT CORNBALL SHABA RANKS / TEVIN CAMPBELL HAIRSTYLE WILL EMERGE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 23 2007, 07:07 AM~9286692
> *MY AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE BACK IN THE DAY :angry:
> *


THAT IS SOOOOOO NOT CRIP 

(SPOKEN IN THE TONE OF ALICIA SILVERSTONE FROM 'CLUELESS')


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2007, 07:54 AM~9286739
> *man i banged a curl 4 yrs homie'z my shit was wet and long  :biggrin: from 84 to 95 them was good times
> *


THATS SOOOO CRIP.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 24 2007, 06:16 AM~9293041
> *THATS SOOOO CRIP.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 23 2007, 07:07 AM~9286692
> *MY AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE BACK IN THE DAY :angry:
> *


 :0 SHIT MY AUNTIE FROM THE BAY WAS QUEEN OF THE CURL BACK IN 86. SHE WOULDA HOOKED U UP PROPER. MANY A COUCH GOT STAINED OVER HER WORK. MANY A COUCH GOT THE CLEAR PLASTIC TREATMENT IN THEM DAYS.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2007, 09:29 PM~9296182
> *:0  SHIT MY AUNTIE FROM THE BAY WAS QUEEN OF THE CURL BACK IN 86. SHE WOULDA HOOKED U UP PROPER.  MANY A COUCH GOT STAINED OVER HER WORK. MANY A COUCH GOT THE CLEAR PLASTIC TREATMENT IN THEM DAYS.
> *



U GOTTA KEEP A CURL BAG ON U KNOW THE BACC OF UR T SHIRTS WILL B ALL FUCCED UP.... :0


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 08:41 PM~9296261
> *U GOTTA KEEP A CURL BAG ON U KNOW THE BACC OF UR T SHIRTS WILL B ALL FUCCED UP.... :0
> *


I thought you were a white guy?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Nov 24 2007, 09:47 PM~9296309
> *I thought you were a white guy?
> *



C DONT NONE OF U CATS EVEN KNOW NOTHING BOUT ME?????????

ITS A RACE CALLED CREOLE PUT A LIL OF THAT WITH ITALIAN THEN U GOT THE ONE U LOVE TO [email protected]@@@@@@


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 07:41 PM~9296261
> *U GOTTA KEEP A CURL BAG ON U KNOW THE BACC OF UR T SHIRTS WILL B ALL FUCCED UP.... :0
> *


SHOWER CAP 4 REALS.

I NEVER ROCKED A CURL BECAUSE MY HAIR HAS ALWAYS BEEN MORE STRAIGHT FROM MY MOMS SIDE. MY OLDER BROTHER THOUGH... HIS HAIR WAS MORE FROM MY DADS SIDE. IN 85-88 BEFORE HE JOINED THE MILITARY, THAT ***** ROCKED THE ROMEOS AND CURL TO THE FULLEST. AT NIGHT HE WOULD WEAR THE SHOWER CAP TO BED. HE USED TO STEAL ALL HIS ACTIVATOR FROM K MART, TCB, STAY SOF FRO, ALL THE BRANDS. I DO REMEMBER THAT.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2007, 06:52 PM~9289841
> *I WAS TRY N 2 FIND SUM BUT CANT LOST ALOT OF SHIT WHEN I MOVED OUT HERE!!!!!!!!
> WHO HAS A PARAMOUNT HIGH SCHOOL YR BOOK?????
> *



THIS ONE? :0 











JUST FUCKIN WITCHU SNOW. HEY YOU REMEMBER WHEN YOU WOULD GET THE CURL THE SMELL OF THAT LYE SHIT THEY PUT, THOSE CHEMICALS STUNK UP THE WHOLE HOUSE :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2007, 09:54 PM~9296365
> *SHOWER CAP 4 REALS.
> 
> I NEVER ROCKED A CURL BECAUSE MY HAIR HAS ALWAYS BEEN MORE STRAIGHT FROM MY MOMS SIDE. MY OLDER BROTHER THOUGH... HIS HAIR WAS MORE FROM MY DADS SIDE. IN 85-88 BEFORE HE JOINED THE MILITARY, THAT ***** ROCKED THE ROMEOS AND CURL TO THE FULLEST. AT NIGHT HE WOULD WEAR THE SHOWER CAP TO BED. HE USED TO STEAL ALL HIS ACTIVATOR FROM K MART, TCB, STAY SOF FRO, ALL THE BRANDS.  I DO REMEMBER THAT.
> *



CUZZ B LIVE IT OR NOT I USE TO WEAR A FINGERWAVE LOCO I USE TO GET ME HAIR DONE AT KATHY'S AN OLD HAIR SALON N HOOVER HOOD BACC N THE DAY'S & I SPORTED A FEATHER TOOO.......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2007, 09:57 PM~9296384
> *THIS ONE?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FUCKIN WITCHU SNOW. HEY YOU REMEMBER WHEN YOU WOULD GET THE CURL THE SMELL OF THAT LYE SHIT THEY PUT, THOSE CHEMICALS STUNK UP THE WHOLE HOUSE  :0
> *



THAT SHIT WOULD BURN UR HEAD IF THEY LEFT IT ON TOO LONG!!!!!!! OOOUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 07:57 PM~9296387
> *CUZZ B LIVE IT OR NOT I USE TO WEAR A FINGERWAVE LOCO I USE TO GET ME HAIR DONE AT KATHY'S AN OLD HAIR SALON N HOOVER HOOD BACC N THE DAY'S & I SPORTED A FEATHER TOOO.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

THE FINGERWAVE WAS THE SHIT! RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY HAD THE FINGERWAVE ON LOCK!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 07:51 PM~9296344
> *C DONT NONE OF U CATS EVEN KNOW NOTHING BOUT ME?????????
> 
> ITS A RACE CALLED CREOLE PUT A LIL OF THAT WITH ITALIAN THEN U GOT THE ONE U LOVE TO [email protected]@@@@@@
> *


you look white as fuck to me lol. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2007, 09:59 PM~9296398
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> THE  FINGERWAVE WAS THE SHIT! RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY HAD THE FINGERWAVE ON LOCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CUZZO ON EVERYTHING I LOVE THEM FOOLS USE TO GOTO KATHY'S TO ,TO GET THERE HAIR DONE REAL TALK I USE TO SIT RIGHT NEXT TO THEM CATS!!!!!

REAL TALK


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9296412
> *CUZZO ON EVERYTHING I LOVE THEM FOOLS USE TO GOTO KATHY'S TO ,TO GET THERE HAIR DONE REAL TALK I USE TO SIT RIGHT NEXT TO THEM CATS!!!!!
> 
> REAL TALK
> *


THATS WHATS UP!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 24 2007, 10:00 PM~9296408
> *you look white as fuck to me lol.  :biggrin:
> *



THAT THE PROBLEM U CATS DONT EVEN KNOW ME GET TO KNOW ME B 4 WHO EVER STARTS TALKI N SHIT OR HATIN!!!!!!!!!


I JUST LIVE IN NC HOMIE IM FROM THE LAND OF THE SKANLESS LOC CHECC THE TRACC RECORD ALL IS G BELIVE THAT!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 10:08 PM~9296466
> *THAT THE PROBLEM U CATS DONT EVEN KNOW ME GET TO KNOW ME B 4 WHO EVER STARTS TALKI N SHIT OR HATIN!!!!!!!!!
> I JUST LIVE IN NC HOMIE IM FROM THE LAND OF THE SKANLESS LOC CHECC THE TRACC RECORD ALL IS G BELIVE THAT!!!!!!
> *



I LOOK MORE LIKE MY MOMZ THEN MY POPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 08:08 PM~9296466
> *THAT THE PROBLEM U CATS DONT EVEN KNOW ME GET TO KNOW ME B 4 WHO EVER STARTS TALKI N SHIT OR HATIN!!!!!!!!!
> I JUST LIVE IN NC HOMIE IM FROM THE LAND OF THE SKANLESS LOC CHECC THE TRACC RECORD ALL IS G BELIVE THAT!!!!!!
> *


i'm not sure what your talking about..i'm not hating..just stating a fact that you look white as fuck. 

didnt say your were not from the land of the skanless loc..or anything about your tracc record..i hope you best believe that.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 24 2007, 10:11 PM~9296489
> *i'm not sure what your talking about..i'm not hating..just stating a fact that you look white as fuck.
> 
> didnt say your were not from the land of the skanless loc..or anything about your tracc record..i hope you best believe that.
> *



NAW HOMIE I WASNT TALKIN BOUT U I WAS JUST MAKIN A POINT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 24 2007, 09:11 PM~9296489
> *i'm not sure what your talking about..i'm not hating..just stating a fact that you look white as fuck.
> 
> didnt say your were not from the land of the skanless loc..or anything about your tracc record..i hope you best believe that.
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2007, 08:08 PM~9296466
> *THAT THE PROBLEM U CATS DONT EVEN KNOW ME GET TO KNOW ME B 4 WHO EVER STARTS TALKI N SHIT OR HATIN!!!!!!!!!
> I JUST LIVE IN NC HOMIE IM FROM THE LAND OF THE SKANLESS LOC CHECC THE TRACC RECORD ALL IS G BELIVE THAT!!!!!!
> *


THAT IS EVEN MORE SOOOO CRIP.

WESTSIDE RIDIN..........EASTSIDE DYIN.


----------



## 187PURE

THIS THREAD IS DEDICATED TO ALL THE BLACK LOW RIDERS OUT THERE. BOTH LEGENDS AND LEARNERS OF THE GAME


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2007, 10:45 AM~9299443
> *THIS THREAD IS DEDICATED TO ALL THE BLACK LOW RIDERS OUT THERE.  BOTH LEGENDS AND LEARNERS OF THE GAME
> *


Is cripn8ez included?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 25 2007, 11:51 AM~9299468
> *Is cripn8ez included?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2007, 10:53 AM~9299476
> *:dunno:
> *


hmm what if you look white but have black ancestors?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 25 2007, 11:54 AM~9299482
> *hmm what if you look white but have black ancestors?
> *


I ONCE READ ONE OF MY MOMMA's SOCIOLOGY TEXT BOOKS. IT READ: "_IF YOU HAVE 1% BLACK BLOOD YOU ARE STILL CONSIDERED TO BE A *****"_

SO :yes:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2007, 11:03 AM~9299518
> *I ONCE READ ONE OF MY MOMMA's SOCIOLOGY TEXT BOOKS.  IT READ: "IF YOU HAVE 1% BLACK BLOOD YOU ARE STILL CONSIDERED TO BE A *****"
> 
> SO  :yes:
> *


now im screwed... wait till i tell my wife she married a *****..i been checkin the wrong box on my applications too.. :0

I've actually learned alot on this thread..good to know history of lowriding..but it really doesnt matter to me that they were black..but maybe because i'm not black.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hahhah yall mathafuckas crazzy, sup homies :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sup homies, its cold as hell here in VA :angry:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 25 2007, 02:44 PM~9300746
> *sup homies, its cold as hell here in VA :angry:
> *


AYE BLOOD, THIS HERE A TOPIC ABOUT BRUVAZ DAT LOWRIDE. YOU BEST STEP OFF WITH THAT WEATHER UPDATE. WE DON'T CARE IF IT'S COLD, SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR MOVING TO THA COAST WITH ALL THE WEENIRS ON IT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN RELATIVE :uh:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 25 2007, 01:52 PM~9300814
> *AYE BLOOD, THIS HERE A TOPIC ABOUT BRUVAZ DAT LOWRIDE. YOU BEST STEP OFF WITH THAT WEATHER UPDATE. WE DON'T CARE IF IT'S COLD, SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR MOVING TO THA COAST WITH ALL THE WEENIRS ON IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 25 2007, 01:52 PM~9300814
> *AYE BLOOD, THIS HERE A TOPIC ABOUT BRUVAZ DAT LOWRIDE. YOU BEST STEP OFF WITH THAT WEATHER UPDATE. WE DON'T CARE IF IT'S COLD, SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR MOVING TO THA COAST WITH ALL THE WEENIRS ON IT.
> *



Are you really in Primm?


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 25 2007, 03:39 PM~9301110
> *Are you really in Primm?
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2007, 03:35 PM~9301084
> *DAMN RELATIVE :uh:
> *


AYE BLOOD, I LIKE YOU. IF YOU WAS HEAR RIGHT NOW, I'D LET YOU ROLL WIT ME DOWN TO MCDONALDS AND I'D GET YOU A FISH BURGER COMBO. REAL THUGS AND Gs EAT FISH. BELIEVE DAT. CHECK THIS POTNA:


IF CRIPN8EZ, 81 FLEETWOOD, THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN, OLE WEENIE AZZ CF, AND 187 PURE...........ARE ALL ROLLIN DEEP IN 187s CADDY. WHO'S DRIVING?




















187 PUREs AUNTIE..........CAUSE SHE DOMINATES HIS LIFE AND WON'T LET HIM DO SHIT LIKE GETTIN JERI CURLS OR ROLLIN WIT THA HOMIES.

YALL THOUGHT I WAS GONNA SAY THE SHERIFF HUH?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao: I GOTTA SMOKE TO DAT


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2007, 04:08 PM~9301242
> *:roflmao: I GOTTA SMOKE TO DAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 25 2007, 05:06 PM~9301232
> *AYE BLOOD, I LIKE YOU. IF YOU WAS HEAR RIGHT NOW, I'D LET YOU ROLL WIT ME DOWN TO MCDONALDS AND I'D GET YOU A FISH BURGER COMBO. REAL THUGS AND Gs EAT FISH. BELIEVE DAT. CHECK THIS POTNA:
> IF CRIPN8EZ, 81 FLEETWOOD, THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN, OLE WEENIE AZZ CF, AND 187 PURE...........ARE ALL ROLLIN DEEP IN 187s CADDY. WHO'S DRIVING?
> 187 PUREs AUNTIE..........CAUSE SHE DOMINATES HIS LIFE AND WON'T LET HIM DO SHIT LIKE GETTIN JERI CURLS OR ROLLIN WIT THA HOMIES.
> 
> YALL THOUGHT I WAS GONNA SAY THE SHERIFF HUH?
> *


 :roflmao: BOY YOU's A GOTDAMN FOOL :LMAO:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

y'all black mofo's need to start speakin' on some knowledge and history up in here instead off all this racial stereotypical non sense.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2007, 05:58 PM~9301536
> *y'all black mofo's need to start speakin' on some knowledge and history up in here instead off all this racial stereotypical non sense.
> *


WHAT UP SHAW?! JUST GOT THE SMOKER TO FIX MY TRUNK LATCH. EVERY TIME I HIT THE SWITCH THE TRUNK WOULD FLY OPEN. THAT SHIT IS EMBARRASING!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2007, 04:01 PM~9301562
> *WHAT UP SHAW?!  JUST GOT THE SMOKER TO FIX MY TRUNK LATCH.  EVERY TIME I HIT THE SWITCH THE TRUNK WOULD FLY OPEN.  THAT SHIT IS EMBARRASING!
> *


pay to play homie...charge it to tha game...you know. make sure that smoker didin't rig yo'shit so he can come back and get you.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2007, 06:05 PM~9301583
> *pay to play homie...charge it to tha game...you know. make sure that smoker didin't rig yo'shit so he can come back and get you.
> *


NAW, HE LEARNED FROM THE LAST TIME I PUT MY FOOT IN HIS ASS


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2007, 04:58 PM~9301536
> *y'all black mofo's need to start speakin' on some knowledge and history up in here instead off all this racial stereotypical non sense.
> *


WELL WHY DON'T YOU DROP THAT KNOWLEDGE B. TELL US ABOUT "NEVA EVA", "DO SUMPIN", AND "MY WAY" CAR CLUBS. :yes:


----------



## Skim

bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2007, 03:05 PM~9301583
> *pay to play homie...charge it to tha game...you know. make sure that smoker didin't rig yo'shit so he can come back and get you.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD YOUR 1ST CAR!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 25 2007, 03:52 PM~9300814
> *AYE BLOOD, THIS HERE A TOPIC ABOUT BRUVAZ DAT LOWRIDE. YOU BEST STEP OFF WITH THAT WEATHER UPDATE. WE DON'T CARE IF IT'S COLD, SERVES YOU RIGHT FOR MOVING TO THA COAST WITH ALL THE WEENIRS ON IT.
> *



you dont know me, i am a brotha that lowrides. so dont step to me with that weenir bull shit, 

if you want to talk about serving ,come to the east coast , lets nose up and lets see who serves who,


----------



## lowridinboyz

wuz gud fellas ?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2007, 05:52 PM~9289841
> *I WAS TRY N 2 FIND SUM BUT CANT LOST ALOT OF SHIT WHEN I MOVED OUT HERE!!!!!!!!
> WHO HAS A PARAMOUNT HIGH SCHOOL YR BOOK?????
> *



Hey cripn8ez, wut year u went to Paramount? I went there for a minute in 86/87


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Nov 26 2007, 01:58 PM~9308334
> *wuz gud fellas ?
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 26 2007, 10:15 AM~9307265
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD YOUR 1ST CAR!!!!!
> *


I WAS HITTIN' THE SHAW WHEN YOU WERE CHANGIN' THE TOILET PAPER ROLL IN TOMMY'S SHOPS BATHROOM SO KICK ROCKS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2007, 04:49 AM~9315042
> *I WAS HITTIN' THE SHAW WHEN YOU WERE CHANGIN' THE TOILET PAPER ROLL IN TOMMY'S SHOPS BATHROOM SO KICK ROCKS!!!
> *


BITCH YOU NEVER OWNED A CAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2007, 03:56 AM~9314711
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE
> *


chillin man out here in VA. tryna get my whip n all dat str8. What it do up in here ?


----------



## THA LIFE

WUS CRACKIN MUH FUCKAS.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 04:55 PM~9318386
> *WUS CRACKIN MUH FUCKAS....</span> :biggrin:
> *



JUST KICCIN KACC AND C-ING KOOL  

ARE YOU <span style=\'color:red\'>BICKIN BACK AND B-ING BOOL?? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:07 PM~9318493
> *JUST KICCIN KACC AND C-ING KOOL
> 
> ARE YOU BICKIN BACK AND B-ING BOOL?? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
<a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a> :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 08:16 PM~9319559
> *TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
> <a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a> :biggrin:
> *



I want that volume 6 homie


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 27 2007, 02:18 AM~9314005
> *Hey cripn8ez, wut year u went to Paramount? I went there for a minute in 86/87
> *


i went there those yrs too homie i got put in a coma in 87 though i was out 4 like a yr them came bacc when i got better if u went there we should know each other who u kicced it with???????  i was eather on exeter or gundry blocc's i drove a lil scooter bacc then with sum beat on it!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 27 2007, 10:16 PM~9319559
> *TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
> <a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a> :biggrin:
> *




GOTTA HAVE THE NEW VOLUME LOCO HIT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

VOL 6 IS TITE. VOL 1 AND 2 ARE MY FAVORITES FOR NOW. I GOTTA CHECK OUT VOL 3 THOUGH- IT HAS SOME TITE ASS OLDIES FUNK. AND GANGSTA GRANNY IS A TRIP


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 28 2007, 06:10 AM~9322912
> *i went there those yrs too homie i got put in a coma in 87 though i was out 4 like a yr them came bacc when i got better if u went there we should know each other who u kicced it with???????  i was eather on exeter or gundry blocc's i drove a lil scooter bacc then with sum beat on it!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Fool u should know me then, dat's the nay-bor hood i'm from GBC. ( well I dont do that n-e-more)

I kicked it with bobcat, slim-rip (kpcc), boo-dogg, dollar, 

PM me homie, I know u


----------



## Dirt422

[FOR GUIDING ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTIONS....

DIRTY SANCHEZ IN DALLAS... YOU ARE DA MAN HOMIE...STAY DOWN...

AND A PARTICULAR SOMEONE WHO HELPED ME GET OFF THE GROUND..YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.. I AINT FORGOT BOUT YOU..DON'T TRIP!!!!

TO THE FIRST 50 CUSTOMERS WILL RECIEVE A FREE <span style='font-family:Optima'>"HARD IN DA PAINT"[/color] T-SHIRT AND BUMPER STICKER...PLEASE INDICATE YOUR SIZE

GREYHOUND FOR GETTING ME FROM STATE TO STATE ON DA INTERSTATE..</span>[/font] :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TO PURCHASE CLICK HERE
<a href=\'http://myspace.com/comptonfalife\' target=\'_blank\'>PAY ME</a> :biggrin:
[/quote]


Hey homie I getz paid on Friday I need all the volumes. Can I get the Holiday special? Where U @, I'm a come to you dont have time for the postal system..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 28 2007, 12:24 PM~9324105
> *Hey homie I getz paid on Friday I need all the volumes. Can I get the Holiday special? Where U @, I'm a come to you dont have time for the postal system..
> *


JUST LIKE A *****. ALWAYZ LOOKIN FOR THE HOOKUP


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 28 2007, 01:21 PM~9324075
> *Fool u should know me then, dat's the nay-bor hood i'm from GBC. ( well I dont do that n-e-more)
> 
> I kicked it with bobcat, slim-rip (kpcc), boo-dogg, dollar,
> 
> PM me homie, I know u
> *



CUZZ I KNOW ALL THEM CATS STILL TALK TO ALL OF THEM TOO!!!!!!!!


SLIM (BURNO) CUZZ THATS MY LOCO I WENT AND SAW HIM A FEW MOS. AGO ME AND BOB CAT AND BRIAN FROM TPCC. U KNOW I WAS A PAULBARA AT SLIMS FUNARAL MAN I STILL MISS MY LOC!!!! I TALKED TO DOLLAR LAST NIGHT LOCO!!!!!!


IM GONNA PM U WITH MY #


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD LOCO????


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 28 2007, 11:52 AM~9324630
> *CUZZ I KNOW ALL THEM CATS STILL TALK TO ALL OF THEM TOO!!!!!!!!
> SLIM (BURNO) CUZZ THATS MY LOCO I WENT AND SAW HIM A FEW MOS. AGO ME AND BOB CAT AND BRIAN FROM TPCC. U KNOW I WAS A PAULBARA AT SLIMS FUNARAL MAN I STILL MISS MY LOC!!!! I TALKED TO DOLLAR LAST NIGHT LOCO!!!!!!
> IM GONNA PM U WITH MY #
> *



Do that homie...dang its a small ass world.

cuz u used to mess with ol gurl on Alondra, ummm Rena right?


----------



## cripn8ez

I JUST CAUGHT THE NAME THIS ISNT MY LOCO DIRT #2 IS IT LOCO??


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 28 2007, 02:58 PM~9324663
> *Do that homie...dang its a small ass world.
> 
> cuz u used to mess with ol gurl on Alondra, ummm Rena right?
> *


DAMB LOC U GOT A GOOD AS MEMORY THAT WS LIKE IN 85 86 B 4 I GOT PUT IN A COMA!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW SHE IS BAD NOW CUZZ THEN SHE WAS THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 28 2007, 02:58 PM~9324663
> *Do that homie...dang its a small ass world.
> 
> cuz u used to mess with ol gurl on Alondra, ummm Rena right?
> *


DAMB LOC U GOT A GOOD AS MEMORY THAT WS LIKE IN 85 86 B 4 I GOT PUT IN A COMA!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW SHE IS BAD NOW CUZZ THEN SHE WAS THE SHIT :biggrin: 


I PMED U LOC  

SMALL WORLD CUZZO


----------



## Dirt422

quote=187PURE,Nov 28 2007, 11:18 AM~9324445]
JUST LIKE A *****. ALWAYZ LOOKIN FOR THE HOOKUP
[/quote]




:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 28 2007, 12:21 PM~9324075
> *Fool u should know me then, dat's the nay-bor hood i'm from GBC. ( well I dont do that n-e-more)
> 
> I kicked it with bobcat, slim-rip (kpcc), boo-dogg, dollar,
> 
> PM me homie, I know u
> *


 :0 DID YOU KNOW CBO??


----------



## cripn8ez

> quote=187PURE,Nov 28 2007, 11:18 AM~9324445]
> JUST LIKE A *****. ALWAYZ LOOKIN FOR THE HOOKUP


 :biggrin:
[/quote]


SAME CAT NEW TOWN MORE WISER!!!!!!!!  


WHERE U AT NOW????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 28 2007, 03:06 PM~9324717
> *:0 DID YOU KNOW CBO??
> *



HAHA NOT SAC, PARAMOUNT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 28 2007, 02:09 PM~9324729
> *HAHA NOT SAC, PARAMOUNT
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 27 2007, 04:07 PM~9318493
> *JUST KICCIN KACC AND C-ING KOOL
> 
> ARE YOU BICKIN BACK AND B-ING BOOL?? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 28 2007, 11:58 AM~9324665
> *I JUST CAUGHT THE NAME THIS ISNT MY LOCO DIRT #2 IS IT LOCO??
> *



nope Dirt #1, my lil homie is on a lil vacation


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 27 2007, 09:38 AM~9315948
> *BITCH YOU NEVER OWNED A CAR!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU NEVER BEEN ON THE SCENE TO SEE IT CUZ YOU BEEN DUCKIN' THE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 28 2007, 09:15 PM~9327203
> *nope Dirt #1, my lil homie is on a lil vacation
> *



YEA I KNOW LOC I WAS TYPIN TO FAST WHERE WHEN IS HES VACATION UP I AINT SEEN CUZZO IN A LONG TIME TO HOMIE!!!!!


HOW ALL THE HOMIEZ DO N?


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 28 2007, 05:20 AM~9322934
> *VOL 6 IS TITE.  VOL 1 AND 2 ARE MY FAVORITES FOR NOW.  I GOTTA CHECK OUT VOL 3 THOUGH- IT HAS SOME TITE ASS OLDIES FUNK.  AND GANGSTA GRANNY IS A TRIP
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 28 2007, 07:10 AM~9322912
> * drove a lil scooter bacc then with sum beat on it!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pics of that shit homie :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 28 2007, 12:18 PM~9324445
> *JUST LIKE A *****.  ALWAYZ LOOKIN FOR THE HOOKUP
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 02:30 AM~9328656
> *:0  pics of that shit homie :biggrin:
> *




MAN THAT SHIT WAS AGE'S AGO  DONT HAVE THEM NO MORE :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I used to drive a Honda Spree!!..................man I had my shit supped up, swear I was getting up to like 40-50mph.......lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 29 2007, 09:42 AM~9329828
> *I used to drive a Honda Spree!!..................man I had my shit supped up, swear I was getting up to like 40-50mph.......lol
> *



HAHA I HAD AN ELITE HONDA :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I had sounds on ma shit too! Man them was the days :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 29 2007, 09:50 AM~9329869
> *I had sounds on ma shit too! Man them was the days :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: FUCC YEAH THE EARLY 8O's :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ghetto ass muaphakas


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 04:10 PM~9334122
> *ghetto ass muaphakas
> *


sounds like you were too young to know bout that :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 29 2007, 09:16 PM~9336967
> *sounds like you were too young to know bout that :biggrin:
> *


Living on welfare for 18 years, guarding the mailbox on the 1st and 15th, living on 62nd and Hoover in a single and going to the local churches for extra wool blankets during winter.... I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 09:52 PM~9337250
> *Living on welfare for 18 years, guarding the mailbox on the 1st and 15th, living on 62nd and Hoover in a single and going to the local churches for extra wool blankets during winter.... I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


what that got to do with being a youngsta???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 29 2007, 10:01 PM~9337311
> *what that got to do with being a youngsta???
> *


Errthang! :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9337345
> *Errthang! :uh:
> *


****** is STILL poor to this day, that aint a back in the day thang........lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9337404
> ******* is STILL poor to this day, that aint a back in the day thang........lol
> *


tru, but i'm glad things are a little bit better now that I'm older...it was ruff for me and my homies on the block no lie.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 10:34 PM~9337521
> *tru, but i'm glad things are a little bit better now that I'm older...it was ruff for me and my homies on the block no lie.
> *


I feel you, I always been rich though.....lol :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 10:52 PM~9337250
> *Living on welfare for 18 years, guarding the mailbox on the 1st and 15th, living on 62nd and Hoover in a single and going to the local churches for extra wool blankets during winter.... I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


you from the HCG


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 01:34 AM~9337521
> *tru, but i'm glad things are a little bit better now that I'm older...it was ruff for me and my homies on the block no lie.
> *




IT WAS RUFF 4 ALL OF US BACC THEN CUZZ ALOT OF US DIDNT HAVE A GOLD SPOON IN UR PLATE WE HAD TO GO 4 WHAT WE KNEW BUT THAT TEACH'S US ALOT 4 WHEN WE GOT OLDER AND HAD OUR OWN KIDS........ STILL HOOD JUST GOTTA HAVE A BETTER LIFE... NEVER FORGET WHERE U COME FROM........ :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 30 2007, 01:17 AM~9338298-->
> 
> 
> 
> you from the HCG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...I'm from the east side...87/hooper
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2007, 05:44 AM~9338632
> *IT WAS RUFF 4 ALL OF US BACC THEN CUZZ ALOT OF US DIDNT HAVE A GOLD SPOON IN UR PLATE WE HAD TO GO 4 WHAT WE KNEW BUT THAT TEACH'S US ALOT 4 WHEN WE GOT OLDER AND HAD OUR OWN KIDS........ STILL HOOD JUST GOTTA HAVE A BETTER LIFE... NEVER FORGET WHERE U COME FROM........ :biggrin:
> *


Never forget.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 08:50 AM~9338640
> *ES87KCG
> Never forget.
> *



ur from kichen crip? man where is ur homie treeko? big and lil


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2007, 05:52 AM~9338646
> *ur from kichen crip? man where is ur homie treeko? big and lil
> *


Man, just about everybody is on vacation or in peace homie, mexicans all moved in the hood now. The older cats that are still out either moved or went to Seattle. Don't even know whats hatnin' on 116th anymore. BG's runnin' things now. I've been gone along time, last time I was around was on hood day august 7th and at Tookies funeral. Just Lost the OG homegurl Halfpint some months back to Cancer. She was like a momma to us homie and whats bad is the her sons Ben and baby fly were in Jail when she passed.
Young Dre still doing his music thang though...much luv to him and KC3 entertainment.

I'm not active anymore, that was over 10 years ago.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 09:00 AM~9338669
> *Man, just about everybody is on vacation or in peace homie, mexicans all moved in the hood now. The older cats that are still out either moved or went to Seattle. Don't even know whats hatnin' on 116th anymore. BG's runnin' things now. I've been gone along time, last time I was around was on hood day august 7th and at Tookies funeral. Just Lost the OG homegurl Halfpint some months back to Cancer. She was like a momma to us homie and whats bad is the her sons Ben and baby fly were in Jail when she passed.
> Young Dre still doing his music thang though...much luv to him and KC3 entertainment.
> 
> I'm not active anymore, that was over 10 years ago.
> *



YEAH LOT OF MY HOMIE ON THE SAME VACATION OR R.I.P TOO :uh: SHIT I GOT HOMIE N SEATTLE TOO N SPOKANE..YEA ITS I LOT OF MEXICANS ON MY BLOCC TO NOW 99TH VERMONT W/S BUT THAT WAS THEN IM NOT ACTIVE NO MORE EATHER LOC JUST LIVIN LIFE ON A NEW PAGE U FEEL ME? I GOTO THE LAND EVERY 4 TO 6 MOS. HALFPINT I THINK I KNOW HER? U TALKIN BOUT FLY TALL USE TO WEAR A PERM?


STAY UP AND POSSATIVE LOCO ALL WILL TURN OUT 4 THE GOOD!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2007, 06:10 AM~9338687
> *YEAH LOT OF MY HOMIE ON THE SAME VACATION OR R.I.P TOO :uh: SHIT I GOT HOMIE N SEATTLE TOO N SPOKANE..YEA ITS I LOT OF MEXICANS ON MY BLOCC TO NOW 99TH VERMONT W/S BUT THAT WAS THEN IM NOT ACTIVE NO MORE EATHER LOC JUST LIVIN LIFE ON A NEW PAGE U FEEL ME? I GOTO THE LAND EVERY 4 TO 6 MOS. HALFPINT I THINK I KNOW HER? U TALKIN BOUT FLY TALL USE TO WEAR A PERM?
> STAY UP AND POSSATIVE LOCO ALL WILL TURN OUT 4 THE GOOD!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Much respect homie...I know our homies want us to come up, and that what we're gonna do. Baby fly is only like 22. Halfpint stayed on 112 and Budlong for the last 4 years. Lotta people knew her.

Much love homie...stay tru.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 09:16 AM~9338710
> *Much respect homie...I know our homies want us to come up, and that what we're gonna do. Baby fly is only like 22. Halfpint stayed on 112 and Budlong for the last 4 years. Lotta people knew her.
> 
> Much love homie...stay tru.
> *



BACC AT CHA HOMIE!!!!


112 & BUDLONG SHIT DID SHE USE TO B WITH THIS CAT NAMED DUCC???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2007, 06:20 AM~9338726
> *BACC  AT CHA HOMIE!!!!
> 112 & BUDLONG SHIT DID SHE USE TO B WITH THIS CAT NAMED DUCC???
> *


 I don't even know.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 07:00 AM~9338669
> *Man, just about everybody is on vacation or in peace homie, mexicans all moved in the hood now. The older cats that are still out either moved or went to Seattle. Don't even know whats hatnin' on 116th anymore. BG's runnin' things now. I've been gone along time, last time I was around was on hood day august 7th and at Tookies funeral. Just Lost the OG homegurl Halfpint some months back to Cancer. She was like a momma to us homie and whats bad is the her sons Ben and baby fly were in Jail when she passed.
> Young Dre still doing his music thang though...much luv to him and KC3 entertainment.
> 
> I'm not active anymore, that was over 10 years ago.
> *


damn I didnt know you was from Kitchen


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2007, 01:09 AM~9346042
> *damn I didnt know you was from Kitchen
> *


***** YOU AINT KNOW?? YEAH, THE ***** WAS A SHORT ORDER COOK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA HE WAS N DA KITCHIN CRIPPIN


----------



## TRUDAWG

lol


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2007, 12:09 AM~9346042
> *damn I didnt know you was from Kitchen
> *


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

y'all some foo's....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HAyTtvACioc


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 05:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


I know Im late on this topic, but damn thats WELL PUT! very well put. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Dec 1 2007, 02:57 PM~9349367
> *Pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

*Wuz happ'n to all my black lowriders out there. Just stopping in to show love. Y'all be eaZy homies. Keep building  *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2007, 07:10 AM~9338687
> *YEAH LOT OF MY HOMIE ON THE SAME VACATION OR R.I.P TOO :uh: SHIT I GOT HOMIE N SEATTLE TOO N SPOKANE..YEA ITS I LOT OF MEXICANS ON MY BLOCC TO NOW 99TH VERMONT W/S BUT THAT WAS THEN IM NOT ACTIVE NO MORE EATHER LOC JUST LIVIN LIFE ON A NEW PAGE U FEEL ME? I GOTO THE LAND EVERY 4 TO 6 MOS. HALFPINT I THINK I KNOW HER? U TALKIN BOUT FLY TALL USE TO WEAR A PERM?
> STAY UP AND POSSATIVE LOCO ALL WILL TURN OUT 4 THE GOOD!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

co rip


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 2 2007, 03:58 AM~9353221
> *co rip
> *



WEST GOOD PEEPZ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ay Sno...

You use to Lowride out here?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 1 2007, 11:08 PM~9352559
> *I know Im late on this topic, but damn thats WELL PUT!  very well put. :thumbsup:
> *


just like a black guy...alwayz fuckin' late...


whats hatnin' though?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 2 2007, 09:48 AM~9353716
> *Ay SnoW
> 
> You use to Lowride out here?
> *


YEA I HAD A FEW CARS BUT I HAD LOT ON MY PLATE NO L EATHER...


----------



## Skim




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ghetto life and greesy ass chicken, you cant beat that lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 3 2007, 04:32 AM~9360911
> *ghetto life and greesy ass chicken, you cant beat that lol
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

On another note...............I ate at Roscoe's when I visited L.A for the first time last month, and I have to say it wasn't what I was hyped up for. We got a place here in Phoenix called LoLo's chicken and waffles that is hurtin Roscoe's hno: hno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 3 2007, 10:54 AM~9361494
> *On another note...............I ate at Roscoe's when I visited L.A for the first time last month, and I have to say it wasn't what I was hyped up for. We got a place here in Phoenix called LoLo's chicken and waffles that is hurtin Roscoe's hno:  hno:
> *



HOMIE U SHOULD HAVE JUST WENT TO "TAMS" BURGERS ITS THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 3 2007, 08:28 AM~9361627
> *HOMIE U SHOULD HAVE JUST WENT TO "TAMS" BURGERS ITS THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!
> *


will have to check them out next time. I also went to a spot called Johnnies and got a couple of them Pastrami sandwiches. Man that shit was the BOMB!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 3 2007, 11:32 AM~9361644
> *will have to check them out next time. I also went to a spot called Johnnies and got a couple of them Pastrami sandwiches. Man that shit was the BOMB!
> *



TAMS IS THE SPOT 4 Pastrami sandwiches OR A COLOSOL BURGER ITS A CHILLI BURGER WITH PASTRAMI MEAT :0 :biggrin: OR U SHOULD GOTO LOUIE BURGERS THATS THE SPOT TOO  IF U WANT SOUL FOOD IF ITS STILL OPEN GOTO STEPPIN UP IN INGLEWOOD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 3 2007, 02:32 AM~9360911
> *ghetto life and greesy ass chicken, you cant beat that lol
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36a1oOpZs7Q&feature=related


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 11:51 PM~9368396
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36a1oOpZs7Q&feature=related
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2007, 12:51 AM~9368396
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36a1oOpZs7Q&feature=related
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=270734&st=3280


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 4 2007, 01:45 PM~9370781
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=270734&st=3280
> *



MAN SKATE DEPO THAT WAS THE SPOT THEM DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

WHATUPDOE!


----------



## TRUDAWG

QUESTION??

What's everyone's opinion on all the closet, cowardly racist remarks that fly back n' forth in Off Topic. I really don't give a fuck, but I always found it funny how brave the Internets makes people.....lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yiu aint lying lol


----------



## cripn8ez

ALL THESE E-THUGGS HAHA CATS BALLS GET REAL BIG BEHIND A COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 5 2007, 01:17 PM~9380657
> *ALL THESE E-THUGGS HAHA CATS BALLS GET REAL BIG BEHIND A COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


funny thing is most of them lil marks that are quick to call somebody a ****** is the same maufuckers on yo dick at a car show, or out in the streets.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

whats with tha homie slow bob??


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 04:21 PM~9380697
> *funny thing is most of them lil marks that are quick to call somebody a ****** is the same maufuckers on yo dick at a car show, or out in the streets.
> *



TRUE DAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: SMILE N UR FACE TALK SHIT B HIND UR BACC TYPE SHIT  

HATERS JUST HATE CUZ THEY LUV WHAT U DO BUT CANT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 



THEY KEEP LET N ME KNOW IM DOIN MY SHIT RIGHT, KEEPS A REAL CAT ON HIS TOE'S HATIN IS SMALL SHIT TO A REAL LOC ITS WHEN MOFO GOT GUTS TO STEP ON UR TOE'S N PERSON THAT WHAT COUNTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 5 2007, 01:25 PM~9380726
> *TRUE DAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: SMILE N UR FACE TALK SHIT B HIND UR BACC TYPE SHIT
> 
> HATERS JUST HATE CUZ THEY LUV WHAT U DO BUT CANT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> THEY KEEP LET N ME KNOW IM DOIN MY SHIT RIGHT, KEEPS A REAL CAT ON HIS TOE'S HATIN IS SMALL SHIT TO A REAL LOC ITS WHEN MOFO GOT GUTS TO STEP ON UR TOE'S N PERSON THAT WHAT COUNTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


No doubt! I have never in my entire life been called out of my name to my face by ANYONE, black, white, brown, or yellow. 
But what's funny is it's not just LIL, I'm a member of several different forums, and I guess the anoynimity of the internet overall makes the average joe a little more at ease about letting his true feelings come out.
It's cool though, I keep doing my thing, and always keep my shit on point!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 04:30 PM~9380767
> *No doubt! I have never in my entire life been called out of my name to my face by ANYONE, black, white, brown, or yellow.
> But what's funny is it's not just LIL, I'm a member of several different forums, and I guess the anoynimity of the internet  overall makes the average joe a little more at ease about letting his true feelings come out.
> It's cool though, I keep doing my thing, and always keep my shit on point!
> *



4 SHO HOMIE JUST DO U AND TAKE CARE OF UR'S AND US REAL TRUE BLUE CATS WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN WITH OR WITH OUT THE DUMB SHIT....  


THESE CATS GOT IT GOOD THESE DAYZ HOMIE ALL THE SHIT WE HAD TO DO AND GO THROUGH, SHIT THEY GOT IT MADE NOW ADAYZ SO MANY AVE. TO GO DOWN NOW, SHIT WE ONLY HAD 1 OF 3 AVE'S DO GO DOWN LOC SPORTS,GANG'S OR TRY 2 GET INTO THE BOOKS, I WISH I HAD IT TO DO AGAIN?????


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 10:00 PM~9380483
> *QUESTION??
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on all the closet, cowardly racist remarks that fly back n' forth in Off Topic. I really don't give a fuck, but I always found it funny how brave the Internets makes people.....lol
> *


its the internet, pay it no mind

mainly kids, or young minded adults seeking attention. racial slurs usually always get a raise out of somebody, causing an E-argument or such. They need attention, neg or positive doesnt matter as long as its attention.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 5 2007, 04:39 PM~9380828
> *its the internet, pay it no mind
> 
> mainly kids, or young minded adults seeking attention.  racial slurs usually always get a raise out of somebody, causing an E-argument or such. They need attention, neg or positive doesnt matter as long as its attention.
> *



U KNOW  



CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 3 2007, 10:32 AM~9361644
> *will have to check them out next time. I also went to a spot called Johnnies and got a couple of them Pastrami sandwiches. Man that shit was the BOMB!
> *


be sure to go to Big Mikes. aint nothing like burger that weighs a couple pounds.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 03:00 PM~9380483
> *QUESTION??
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on all the closet, cowardly racist remarks that fly back n' forth in Off Topic. I really don't give a fuck, but I always found it funny how brave the Internets makes people.....lol
> *


you must mean the 4 foot guy who thinks everyone is scared of him.

the way i see it, if you wont say it in real life, dont say it online. alot of us do travel, and real life and online life isnt that far apart.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 04:44 PM~9380864
> *the way i see it, if you wont say it in real life, dont say it online.
> *



4 FOOT GUY?????????? :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 5 2007, 03:46 PM~9380873
> *4 FOOT GUY?????????? :0
> *


if you dont know, there is no need to explain it, TRUDAWG knows who the 4 foot guy is.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 04:47 PM~9380882
> *if you dont know, there is no need to explain it, TRUDAWG knows who the 4 foot guy is.
> *



I DONT THINK I WANNA KNOW???????? :uh:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 02:00 PM~9380483
> *QUESTION??
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on all the closet, cowardly racist remarks that fly back n' forth in Off Topic. I really don't give a fuck, but I always found it funny how brave the Internets makes people.....lol
> *


I just laugh. anyone can pretend to be anyone they want on the internet. If a bitch in Tha NY calls me a *** or makes a racist remark towards me a laugh at it and just say if thats what makes them feel better then fuuc it. Im not gonna fly to NY to try and beat down someone that may or may NOT even exist.
If its someone that lives in your city or something thats one thing,but again, this is the internet.
How Ironic is it though that alot of the whites that talk shit about Mexican and blaccs are building "Mexican" and "blacc" style LoLo's and copy a culture WE started in the Hoods of Cali.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 5 2007, 03:48 PM~9380892
> *I DONT THINK I WANNA KNOW???????? :uh:
> *


seriously, the guy is like 4 foot tall, racist, uses the N words like its going out of style, thinks everyone is scared of him, argues on the internet until you simply give up arguing with him then he brags about "owning" you.

but he wont show his face in REAL LIFE.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2007, 06:50 AM~9338640
> *No...I'm from the east side...87/hooper
> Never forget.
> *


Damn homie. I had a homie up my way from your hood. Me and that ***** had a few fun times in tha short time we kicced it!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 02:58 PM~9380969
> *seriously, the guy is like 4 foot tall, racist, uses the N words like its going out of style, thinks everyone is scared of him, argues on the internet until you simply give up arguing with him then he brags about "owning" you.
> 
> but he wont show his face in REAL LIFE.
> *


Chuck?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 5 2007, 04:57 PM~9380959
> *I just laugh. anyone can pretend to be anyone they want on the internet. If a bitch in Tha NY calls me a *** or makes a racist remark towards me a laugh at it and just say if thats what makes them feel better then fuuc it. Im not gonna fly to NY to try and beat down someone that may or may NOT even exist.
> If its someone that lives in your city or something thats one thing,but again, this is the internet.
> How Ironic is it though that alot of the whites that talk shit about Mexican and blaccs are building "Mexican" and "blacc" style LoLo's and copy a culture WE started in the Hoods of Cali.
> *



WELL PUT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 5 2007, 01:44 PM~9380864-->
> 
> 
> 
> you must mean the 4 foot guy who thinks everyone is scared of him.
> 
> the way i see it, if you wont say it in real life, dont say it online. alot of us do travel, and real life and online life isnt that far apart.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well put
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Psta_@Dec 5 2007, 02:03 PM~9380997
> *Chuck?
> *


is he really that short? :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 03:44 PM~9380864
> *you must mean the 4 foot guy who thinks everyone is scared of him.
> 
> the way i see it, if you wont say it in real life, dont say it online. alot of us do travel, and real life and online life isnt that far apart.
> *


  

i was in a discussion in the off topic a couple weeks ago. I was heated at first how they were freely using the term ******, until i realized that they just use it to talk shit online but would never say it in real life. 

So now i just laugh at who ever says it now because i realixed that they are just a bunch of internet-racists


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 5 2007, 01:00 PM~9380483-->
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION??
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on all the closet, cowardly racist remarks that fly back n' forth in Off Topic. I really don't give a fuck, but I always found it funny how brave the Internets makes people.....lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two small comments about this,
> 
> 1. I feel like their racist cowards.
> 
> 2. It's the fuckin passive and/or scared moderators and administrator's fault for letting that shit slide...off topic or not. You wouldin't see that type of shit on a Hot Rod forum where white folks are...but because this is an urban/hood/ghetto/minority site the shit is tolerated.
> 
> Also, people that just whore on this site should get booted off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81 [email protected] 5 2007, 01:23 PM~9380712
> *whats with tha homie slow bob??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing...just another muthaphuka that don't go to shows and got some camera time back in the day.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 01:58 PM~9380969
> *seriously, the guy is like 4 foot tall, racist, uses the N words like its going out of style, thinks everyone is scared of him, argues on the internet until you simply give up arguing with him then he brags about "owning" you.
> 
> but he wont show his face in REAL LIFE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 5 2007, 02:02 PM~9380993
> *Damn homie. I had a homie up my way from your hood. Me and that ***** had a few fun times in tha short time we kicced it!!
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 5 2007, 03:23 PM~9380712
> *whats with tha homie slow bob??
> *


wow, so he is your homie????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 03:54 PM~9381852
> *wow, so he is your homie????
> *


lol

I was thinking about this stuff...

Why do some of these guys who have been watching these videos ask about these foo's? Punchy, Rat, etc...Are you guys fans or something? I don't think thats a bad thing if you are an actual fan because some of us are like that with athletes who play for certain sports teams but this seems kinda weired to me so I'm askin'.

I've personally been around most them dudes and seen their cars and 75% of them are just super clean stockers at the most and they don't go to shows or out their hood. Whats the attraction?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

just wondering , just seeing wats new they brought out thats it?? foo you around them so you know wats up, i just askin, i could be askin bout tattoos shit or crenshaws shit so wats the diffference??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 5 2007, 04:53 PM~9382267
> *just wondering , just seeing wats new they brought out thats it??  foo you around them so you know wats up, i just askin, i could be askin bout tattoos shit or crenshaws shit so wats the diffference??
> *


You know we're homies '81 fleet  I was just wonderin'

Slow bob just re-done his interior with a custom leather one, that all. He took out the full custom "bob and son" style interior he use to have. 

Oh...and me and tatooie's shit is relevant though!!!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 5 2007, 05:53 PM~9382267
> *just wondering , just seeing wats new they brought out thats it??  foo you around them so you know wats up, i just askin, i could be askin bout tattoos shit or crenshaws shit so wats the diffference??
> *


Dick rider. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2007, 06:58 PM~9382314
> *Dick rider. :biggrin:
> *


nicca fuck you, you ride dick you *** :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2007, 04:58 PM~9382314
> *Dick rider. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 5 2007, 06:00 PM~9382325
> *nicca fuck you, you ride dick you *** :biggrin:
> *


I aint yo nicca and you aint black patna. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 5 2007, 06:53 PM~9382267
> *just wondering , just seeing wats new they brought out thats it??  foo you around them so you know wats up, i just askin, i could be askin bout tattoos shit or crenshaws shit so wats the diffference??
> *


my point is, if you dont know someone, or never even met them, why refer to them as "tha homie". 



im not referring to you when i say this, but i have seen alot of people who watch those tapes and all of the sudden start acting like they know those guys, they get a little piece of who that person is, and try to act like they are best friends (its kinda stalker-ish and sad really).


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2007, 07:04 PM~9382361
> *I aint yo nicca and you aint black patna. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i love it when they use that word in the movies


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 5 2007, 07:04 PM~9382361
> *I aint yo nicca and you aint black patna. :biggrin:
> *


this is just who i am patna! how the fuck i suppost to act filipino?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 6 2007, 12:20 AM~9385549
> *my point is, if you dont know someone, or never even met them, why refer to them as "tha homie".
> im not referring to you when i say this, but i have seen alot of people who watch those tapes and all of the sudden start acting like they know those guys, they get a little piece of who that person is, and try to act like they are best friends (its kinda stalker-ish and sad really).
> *


he aint my homeboy but i just use it like that i guess


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 5 2007, 11:46 PM~9385738
> *this is just who i am patna! how the fuck i suppost to act filipino?
> *


Oh sorry cuzz


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

all 2 da good homie


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 03:00 PM~9380483
> *QUESTION??
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on all the closet, cowardly racist remarks that fly back n' forth in Off Topic. I really don't give a fuck, but I always found it funny how brave the Internets makes people.....lol
> *



i done had some racist remarks thrown at me in dat forum. all it is is muhfuckas behind da computer that think dey tough and talkin trash. of course you can be brave behind a computer wit da racist shit but i guarantee none of dem fuck faces hard enuf ta say dat shyt to a nucca face. especially me. i think its funny how they gotta talk smack ta make they self come across like a bad ass....like pigchunks in offtopic juz in case you run across him


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Dec 6 2007, 04:35 AM~9387004
> *i done had some racist remarks thrown at me in dat forum. all it is is muhfuckas behind da computer that think dey tough and talkin trash. of course you can be brave behind a computer wit da racist shit but i guarantee none of dem fuck faces hard enuf ta say dat shyt to a nucca face. especially me. i think its funny how they gotta talk smack ta make they self come across like a bad ass....like pigchunks in offtopic juz in case you run across him
> *


yea homie, like someone said previously it's just to get attention, wheather it's good or bad. As for Chuck aka pigchunks lol. He's harmless, i wrote his ass off long, long ago. I've been on this site for quite awhile, and usually i just stay out of O.T. and leave that shit for worthless fucks with no cars


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 5 2007, 05:51 PM~9381826
> *I have two small comments about this,
> 
> 2. It's the fuckin passive and/or scared moderators and administrator's fault for letting that shit slide...off topic or not. You wouldin't see that type of shit on a Hot Rod forum where white folks are...but because this is an urban/hood/ghetto/minority site the shit is tolerated.*


NOT ONLY THAT. YOU WOULD'NT SEE THAT IN A MODERATOR's CAR CLUB THREAD (NOT SAYING ANY NAMES) CAUSE IT WOULD GET DELETED AND YOUR ASS WOULD GET BOOTED AND BANNED!!!!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 5 2007, 04:49 PM~9382239
> *lol
> 
> I was thinking about this stuff...
> 
> Why do some of these guys who have been watching these videos ask about these foo's? Punchy, Rat, etc...Are you guys fans or something? I don't think thats a bad thing if you are an actual fan because some of us are like that with athletes who play for certain sports teams but this seems kinda weired to me so I'm askin'.
> 
> I've personally been around most them dudes and seen their cars and 75% of them are just super clean stockers at the most and they don't go to shows or out their hood. Whats the attraction?
> *


whats up.. i am one of those guys you are talking about. well let me say it like this,been low- rydin since 1991 . im frum st. louis my first lo-lo was a 1964 ((( clean too )))) reds set up, hooked it up myself. i did'nt know the real style of low-rydin until 1996 when i joined the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. but the thang that really put me on was YOUNG HOG VOULUME #5 the first real street tape i saw. big dewight INDIVIDUALS, and roger from PE CAR CLUB flamin up the streets of south central. from then, i went back and got the earlier tapes and then on. as you would have it people like zuess, leapin lonnie,del dog,big rat,ovg fubu,tony parker, j.r.,choo-choo,lil ernie,SWITCH MAN,punchie,v-max,GANSTER,big skeet,my way pat, do-lo,818 CHINAMAN and s.c. chinaman ect. i'll just say crenshaw all stars,did it for me. so its like payin homage when i shout them out.cause they changed my way of low-rydin. so my man im guess you can call me a fan. plus i got a foe that did 60 inches in oklahoma, and black sunday. full chrome suspension front to back on da bumpah!!!! and a clean ass big body both on dimes, thats whats i call 13s BY THE WAY I DID THE FIRST EVER HOUSE CALL its on one of the later young hog tapes THATS WHY ST. LOUIS.............. IS JUST LIKE COMPTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 07:48 AM~9387369
> *NOT ONLY THAT.  YOU WOULD'NT SEE THAT IN A MODERATOR's CAR CLUB THREAD (NOT SAYING ANY NAMES) CAUSE IT WOULD GET DELETED AND YOUR ASS WOULD GET BOOTED AND BANNED!!!!
> *


yea i agree. guess some of these moderators think the shit is funny themselves


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 6 2007, 08:55 AM~9387403
> *whats up.. i am one of those guys you are talking about. well let me say it like this,been low- rydin since 1991 . im frum st. louis my first lo-lo was a 1964 ((( clean too )))) reds set up, hooked it up myself. i did'nt know the real style of low-rydin until 1996 when i joined the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. but the thang that really put me on was YOUNG HOG VOULUME #5 the first real street tape i saw. big dewight INDIVIDUALS, and roger from PE CAR CLUB flamin up the streets of south central. from then, i went back and got the earlier tapes and then on. as you would have it people like zuess, leapin lonnie,del dog,big rat,ovg fubu,tony parker, j.r.,choo-choo,lil ernie,SWITCH MAN,punchie,v-max,GANSTER,big skeet,my way pat, do-lo,818 CHINAMAN and s.c. chinaman ect. i'll just say crenshaw all stars,did it for me. so its like payin homage when i shout them out.cause they changed my way of low-rydin. so my man im guess you can call me a fan. plus i got a foe that did 60 inches in oklahoma, and black sunday. full chrome suspension front to back on da bumpah!!!! and a clean ass big body both on dimes, thats whats i call 13s BY THE WAY I DID THE FIRST EVER HOUSE CALL its on one of the later young hog tapes THATS WHY ST. LOUIS.............. IS JUST LIKE COMPTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT IS?????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 6 2007, 11:02 AM~9387418
> *yea i agree. guess some of these moderators think the shit is funny themselves
> *




:biggrin: ALL I GOT TO SAY IS BUILD UR CARS STAY TRUE BRUSH THAT BULLSHIT OFF LIKE FLEA's KEEP RIDIN DO AND STAY UP...........  


FUCC ALL SHIT TALKERS,BUSTERS,MARKS,WANNABE'S,LAME'S,LOOOSER'S,& MOST OF ALL HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



PEACE TO ALL THE REAL RIDER'S & CATS THAT KEEP IT A WHOLE TIGHT COMMUNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!


RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 AM~9387443
> *:biggrin: ALL I GOT TO SAY IS BUILD UR CARS STAY TRUE BRUSH THAT BULLSHIT OFF LIKE FLEA's KEEP RIDIN DO AND STAY UP...........
> FUCC ALL SHIT TALKERS,BUSTERS,MARKS,WANNABE'S,LAME'S,LOOOSER'S,& MOST OF ALL HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> PEACE TO ALL THE REAL RIDER'S & CATS THAT KEEP IT A WHOLE TIGHT COMMUNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOW THATS CRIP.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 11:13 AM~9387454
> *NOW THATS CRIP.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 5 2007, 06:49 PM~9382239
> *lol
> 
> I was thinking about this stuff...
> 
> Why do some of these guys who have been watching these videos ask about these foo's? Punchy, Rat, etc...Are you guys fans or something? I don't think thats a bad thing if you are an actual fan because some of us are like that with athletes who play for certain sports teams but this seems kinda weired to me so I'm askin'.
> 
> I've personally been around most them dudes and seen their cars and 75% of them are just super clean stockers at the most and they don't go to shows or out their hood. Whats the attraction?
> *


WEEEELL... I HAVE MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT THAT ANGEL. DICK RIDING IS ONE THANG (TOTALLY NOT ACCEPTED), BUT LOOKING UP TO A "LOWRIDER GIANT" IS ANOTHER. IT'S A WAY YOU DO THANGS AND A WAY THAT YOU PRESENT YOURSELF. I GIVE PROPS TO PEOPLE LIKE DMACK 'CAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME INTEREST AND HE'S BEEN IN THE GAME LONGER. AS FAR AS USING THE WORD "HOMIE", IT CAN JUST BE A FIGURE OF SPEECH. BUT IF YOU TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW THAT *****, THAN HOMIE YOU's A STR8T HO. FROM THE GREAT POETRY OF ICE CUBE: "_SHAKE MY HAND AND MAKE IT A FIRM SHAKE, SAY WHAT'S 187PURE AND THEN BREAK, CAUSE IF YOU'RE HANGING NEAR I'MA TELL YA LOUD AND CLEAR... GIT OFF MY DICK *****, AND TELL YA BITCH TO COME HERE!!"_


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

AIN'T NONE OF THESE VIDEO STARS ANY OF MY HOMIES. I'M INTO SWANGIN LOWRIDERS, NOT SWANGIN ON DEM BALLS. YEAH, I SAID IT. THATS WHY I'M ABSOLUTELY AMAZING.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 09:17 AM~9387467
> *WEEEELL... I HAVE MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT THAT ANGEL.  DICK RIDING IS ONE THANG (TOTALLY NOT ACCEPTED), BUT LOOKING UP TO A "LOWRIDER GIANT" IS ANOTHER.  IT'S A WAY YOU DO THANGS AND A WAY THAT YOU PRESENT YOURSELF.  I GIVE PROPS TO PEOPLE LIKE DMACK 'CAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME INTEREST AND HE'S BEEN IN THE GAME LONGER.  AS FAR AS USING THE WORD "HOMIE", IT CAN JUST BE A FIGURE OF SPEECH.  BUT IF YOU TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW THAT *****, THAN HOMIE YOU's A STR8T HO.  FROM THE GREAT POETRY OF ICE CUBE: "SHAKE MY HAND AND MAKE IT A FIRM SHAKE, SAY WHAT'S 187PURE AND THEN BREAK, CAUSE IF YOU'RE HANGING NEAR I'MA TELL YA LOUD AND CLEAR... GIT OFF MY DICK *****, AND TELL YA BITCH TO COME HERE!!"
> *


I AIN'T DOWN WITH THEM BROZ THAT BE HOEZ. ITS ALL ABOUT KEEPIN YOUR DIGNITY INTACT. BUT I FEEL WHAT YOU'RE SAYING ABOUT GIVING PROPS. I DISAGREE WITH THE USAGE OF "HOMIE".


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 6 2007, 09:55 AM~9387403
> *whats up.. i am one of those guys you are talking about. well let me say it like this,been low- rydin since 1991 . im frum st. louis my first lo-lo was a 1964 ((( clean too )))) reds set up, hooked it up myself. i did'nt know the real style of low-rydin until 1996 when i joined the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. but the thang that really put me on was YOUNG HOG VOULUME #5 the first real street tape i saw. big dewight INDIVIDUALS, and roger from PE CAR CLUB flamin up the streets of south central. from then, i went back and got the earlier tapes and then on. as you would have it people like zuess, leapin lonnie,del dog,big rat,ovg fubu,tony parker, j.r.,choo-choo,lil ernie,SWITCH MAN,punchie,v-max,GANSTER,big skeet,my way pat, do-lo,818 CHINAMAN and s.c. chinaman ect. i'll just say crenshaw all stars,did it for me. so its like payin homage when i shout them out.cause they changed my way of low-rydin. so my man im guess you can call me a fan. plus i got a foe that did 60 inches in oklahoma, and black sunday. full chrome suspension front to back on da bumpah!!!! and a clean ass big body both on dimes, thats whats i call 13s BY THE WAY I DID THE FIRST EVER HOUSE CALL its on one of the later young hog tapes THATS WHY ST. LOUIS.............. IS JUST LIKE COMPTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THERE YA GO *****-THERE YA GO! I LIKE THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 11:20 AM~9387479
> *I AIN'T DOWN WITH THEM BROZ THAT BE HOEZ. ITS ALL ABOUT KEEPIN YOUR DIGNITY INTACT. BUT I FEEL WHAT YOU'RE SAYING ABOUT GIVING PROPS. I DISAGREE WITH THE USAGE OF "HOMIE".
> *


HOMIE,BRO,DOG,LOC WHAT EVER ITS ALL THE SAME AS LONG AS ITS ALL RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


U GOT ME HOMIE'Z??????????? :0


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 6 2007, 09:22 AM~9387488
> *HOMIE,BRO,DOG,LOC WHAT EVER ITS ALL THE SAME AS LONG AS ITS ALL RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> U GOT ME HOMIE'Z??????????? :0
> *


I THINK THERE NEEDS TO BE AT THE VERY LEAST, MINIMAL CONTACTS. CAN'T REFER TO SOMEONE YOU HAVEN'T MET OR WHORED IT WITH ON LIL AS A "HOMIE". MAYBE I'M WRONG, BUT I DON'T THINK SO.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 11:26 AM~9387507
> *I THINK THERE NEEDS TO BE AT THE VERY LEAST, MINIMAL CONTACTS. CAN'T REFER TO SOMEONE YOU HAVEN'T MET OR WHORED IT WITH ON LIL AS A "HOMIE". MAYBE I'M WRONG, BUT I DON'T THINK SO.
> *




I FEEL YA SORT OF BUT SHIT U KNOW WHO UR REAL HOMIE'S R (LOCS)...........


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 6 2007, 09:27 AM~9387519
> *I FEEL YA SORT OF BUT SHIT U KNOW WHO UR REAL HOMIE'S R (LOCS)...........
> *


INDEED POTNA. WHY DOES 187PURE TAKE FOREVER TO POST? I KEEP SEEING HIS USERNAME AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN IN THE POSTING FORMAT. CAN SOMEONE TEACH THIS FOOL HOW TO TYPE FASTER.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 11:29 AM~9387529
> *INDEED POTNA. WHY DOES 187PURE TAKE FOREVER TO POST? I KEEP SEEING HIS USERNAME AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN IN THE POSTING FORMAT. CAN SOMEONE TEACH THIS FOOL HOW TO TYPE FASTER.
> *



:biggrin: DONT KNOW THINK IN THE SAME???????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 08:29 AM~9387529
> *INDEED POTNA. WHY DOES 187PURE TAKE FOREVER TO POST? I KEEP SEEING HIS USERNAME AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN IN THE POSTING FORMAT. CAN SOMEONE TEACH THIS FOOL HOW TO TYPE FASTER.
> *


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 6 2007, 09:31 AM~9387538
> *:biggrin: DONT KNOW THINK IN THE SAME???????
> *


NO, YOU POST QUICKER. HE MUST HAVE DIAL UP........OLE CHEAP AZZ FOOL NEEDS TO GET SOMETHING BETTER THAN PEOPLEPC.COM.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 6 2007, 09:33 AM~9387545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Tha Amazin Caucasian, TRUDAWG, NIMSTER64, cripn8ez, 187PURE

THIS FOOL IS STILL GOING AT IT. BETTER BE SOMETHING GOOD.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 5 2007, 03:00 PM~9380483
> *QUESTION??
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on all the closet, cowardly racist remarks that fly back n' forth in Off Topic. I really don't give a fuck, but I always found it funny how brave the Internets makes people.....lol
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT MAN, I'M GUILTY OF GETTIN CAUGHT UP IN THAT OFF TOPIC BULLSHIT. I DON'T EVEN SWEAT THEM BUSTERS OVER THERE CAUSE FOR 1. IT'S JUST A TIME PASSER FOR ME CAUSE I DONT DO SHIT AT WORK, AND 2. A LOT OF THEM CATS ARE SOME YOUNG PECKERWOODS LIVING IN THE MOUNTAINS SOME DAMN WHERE. THEY USE THE "N" WORD RATHER FRANKLY 'CAUSE THEY WANNA BE US SO BAD. THEY WANNA BE DIPPIN DOWN PLACES LIKE THE SHAW BUT CAN'T BECAUSE THEY ASS WOULD GET MOPPED UP ON SITE, OR THEY AINT GOT NO RIDER IN THE FIRST.

CERTAIN TOPICS I PUT IN "OFF TOPIC" CECUASE IT MAY CE IRRELEVANT TO "LOWRIDER GENERAL". I LIKE G-FUNK SO I MAKE TOPICS TO UPLOAD MUSIC FOR YOUR ENJOYMENT. BUT THE SAVAGE BASTARDS FIND A WAY TO FUCK THAT UP! :uh: 

CE EAZY YALL


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 6 2007, 12:20 AM~9385549
> *my point is, if you don't know someone, or never even met them, why refer to them as "tha homie".
> im not referring to you when i say this, but i have seen alot of people who watch those tapes and all of the sudden start acting like they know those guys, they get a little piece of who that person is, and try to act like they are best friends (its kinda stalker-ish and sad really).
> *


It seems like that word"homie" has been generalised and slanged out.it seems like it don't mean shit any more.everyone calling everyone homie.its like say bro.but your right on your comment.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 09:37 AM~9387571
> *It seems like that word"homie" has been generalised and slanged out.it seems like it don't mean shit any more.everyone calling everyone homie.its like say bro.but your right on your comment.
> *


WHEN A WORD IS OVERLY USED OR APPLIED, IT LOSES ITS VALUE. I WROTE A PAPER ON THIS SUBJECT ONCE. THE WORD I EMPHASIZED WAS 'HERO'.


----------



## 187PURE

LOL YALL SOME FOOLZ :biggrin: IT'S ALL GUUD. I TRY TO THINK CEFORE I TYPE JUST LIKE I THINK CEFORE SOMETHING FUCKED UP COMES OUT MY MOUTH, THEN I CE LIKE... WHY THE FUCK I SAY THAT :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 10:38 AM~9387584
> *WHEN A WORD IS OVERLY USED OR APPLIED, IT LOSES ITS VALUE. I WROTE A PAPER ON THIS SUBJECT ONCE. THE WORD I EMPHASIZED WAS 'HERO'.
> *


very true


----------



## 187PURE

SINCE WE'RE ON THIS TOPIC OF OVER-USE OF A WORD, WHY IS IT THAT EVERYBODY IS RUNNING "STOP SNITCHING" IN THE HOLE?? MY OL LADY IS A FIRST GRADE TEACHER, AND LIL KIDS IN HER CLASS BE SAYING THAT SHIT. SHE CHASTISES ANYONE THAT SAYS IT WHICH IS A GOOD THING BECAUSE THE SHIT IS REDICULOUS :nosad: 
MAWFUCKAS DON'T EVEN KNOW THE TRUE MEANING OF SNITCHING


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 6 2007, 07:55 AM~9387403
> *whats up.. i am one of those guys you are talking about. well let me say it like this,been low- rydin since 1991 . im frum st. louis my first lo-lo was a 1964 ((( clean too )))) reds set up, hooked it up myself. i did'nt know the real style of low-rydin until 1996 when i joined the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. but the thang that really put me on was YOUNG HOG VOULUME #5 the first real street tape i saw. big dewight INDIVIDUALS, and roger from PE CAR CLUB flamin up the streets of south central. from then, i went back and got the earlier tapes and then on. as you would have it people like zuess, leapin lonnie,del dog,big rat,ovg fubu,tony parker, j.r.,choo-choo,lil ernie,SWITCH MAN,punchie,v-max,GANSTER,big skeet,my way pat, do-lo,818 CHINAMAN and s.c. chinaman ect. i'll just say crenshaw all stars,did it for me. so its like payin homage when i shout them out.cause they changed my way of low-rydin. so my man im guess you can call me a fan. plus i got a foe that did 60 inches in oklahoma, and black sunday. full chrome suspension front to back on da bumpah!!!! and a clean ass big body both on dimes, thats whats i call 13s BY THE WAY I DID THE FIRST EVER HOUSE CALL its on one of the later young hog tapes THATS WHY ST. LOUIS.............. IS JUST LIKE COMPTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: What's up, Chris?! I have that 'Young Hog' tape you're referring to. You did a "house call" in the rain! Someone in the background kept yelling, "Gotta be a God damn Individual!" Also, I think, there was a book or something that 'Big Punchy' wrote, "Rules to Lowriding" that someone was reading.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 6 2007, 10:37 AM~9387571
> *It seems like that word"homie" has been generalised and slanged out.it seems like it don't mean shit any more.everyone calling everyone homie.its like say bro.but your right on your comment.
> *


id should of said homeboy then  everybody makin a big deal out of it shit


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 6 2007, 01:38 PM~9388753
> *:thumbsup: What's up, Chris?! I have that 'Young Hog' tape you're referring to. You did a "house call" in the rain! Someone in the background kept yelling, "Gotta be a God damn Individual!" Also, I think, there was a book or something that 'Big Punchy' wrote, "Rules to Lowriding" that someone was reading.
> *


YOU MEAN THERE'S RULES TO THIS SHIT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG+Dec 6 2007, 07:55 AM~9387403-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up.. i am one of those guys you are talking about. well let me say it like this,been low- rydin since 1991 . im frum st. louis my first lo-lo was a 1964 ((( clean too )))) reds set up, hooked it up myself. i did'nt know the real style of low-rydin until 1996 when i joined the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. but the thang that really put me on was YOUNG HOG VOULUME #5 the first real street tape i saw. big dewight INDIVIDUALS, and roger from PE CAR CLUB flamin up the streets of south central. from then, i went back and got the earlier tapes and then on. as you would have it people like zuess, leapin lonnie,del dog,big rat,ovg fubu,tony parker, j.r.,choo-choo,lil ernie,SWITCH MAN,punchie,v-max,GANSTER,big skeet,my way pat, do-lo,818 CHINAMAN and s.c. chinaman ect. i'll just say crenshaw all stars,did it for me. so its like payin homage when i shout them out.cause they changed my way of low-rydin. so my man im guess you can call me a fan. plus i got a foe that did 60 inches in oklahoma, and black sunday. full chrome suspension front to back on da bumpah!!!! and a clean ass big body both on dimes, thats whats i call 13s BY THE WAY I DID THE FIRST EVER HOUSE CALL its on one of the later young hog tapes THATS WHY ST. LOUIS.............. IS JUST LIKE COMPTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your position, I can understand. You got put up on game beiong an outta towner.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 08:17 AM~9387467
> *WEEEELL... I HAVE MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT THAT ANGEL.  DICK RIDING IS ONE THANG (TOTALLY NOT ACCEPTED), BUT LOOKING UP TO A "LOWRIDER GIANT" IS ANOTHER.  IT'S A WAY YOU DO THANGS AND A WAY THAT YOU PRESENT YOURSELF.  I GIVE PROPS TO PEOPLE LIKE DMACK 'CAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME INTEREST AND HE'S BEEN IN THE GAME LONGER.  AS FAR AS USING THE WORD "HOMIE", IT CAN JUST BE A FIGURE OF SPEECH.  BUT IF YOU TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW THAT *****, THAN HOMIE YOU's A STR8T HO.  FROM THE GREAT POETRY OF ICE CUBE: "SHAKE MY HAND AND MAKE IT A FIRM SHAKE, SAY WHAT'S 187PURE AND THEN BREAK, CAUSE IF YOU'RE HANGING NEAR I'MA TELL YA LOUD AND CLEAR... GIT OFF MY DICK *****, AND TELL YA BITCH TO COME HERE!!"
> *


The only issue I have with this comment is what I highlighted. You on that dope if you think them video foo's are "Lowridin' Giants" :uh: Lowriding giants are the guys who dedicate themselves to Lowriding as a whole, comunity service, shows, the streets, etc. for YEARS



> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Dec 6 2007, 08:22 AM~9387488-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOMIE,BRO,DOG,LOC WHAT EVER ITS ALL THE SAME AS LONG AS ITS ALL RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> U GOT ME HOMIE'Z??????????? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> got you
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 08:29 AM~9387529
> *INDEED POTNA. WHY DOES 187PURE TAKE FOREVER TO POST? I KEEP SEEING HIS USERNAME AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN IN THE POSTING FORMAT. CAN SOMEONE TEACH THIS FOOL HOW TO TYPE FASTER.
> *


***** said "format" take yo'orville reddin'bocker nerdy ass on up outta here!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 09:34 AM~9387556
> *YOU KNOW WHAT MAN, I'M GUILTY OF GETTIN CAUGHT UP IN THAT OFF TOPIC BULLSHIT.  I DON'T EVEN SWEAT THEM BUSTERS OVER THERE CAUSE FOR 1. IT'S JUST A TIME PASSER FOR ME CAUSE I DONT DO SHIT AT WORK, AND 2. A LOT OF THEM CATS ARE SOME YOUNG PECKERWOODS LIVING IN THE MOUNTAINS SOME DAMN WHERE.  THEY USE THE "N" WORD RATHER FRANKLY 'CAUSE THEY WANNA BE US SO BAD.  THEY WANNA BE DIPPIN DOWN PLACES LIKE THE SHAW BUT CAN'T BECAUSE THEY ASS WOULD GET MOPPED UP ON SITE, OR THEY AINT GOT NO RIDER IN THE FIRST.
> 
> *



I do the same shit. I work 10 hours a day so I kill time in Off Topic after I read all the other stuff in the other forums. Difference is I put in work on my cars when I aint online. The fools that talk the most shit done even have a fuckin car.

I think racist topics get started in OFF TOPIC on purpose but I been there long enough to see that the racist remarks and the ****** talk dont just come from the whiteboys but also a lot of mexicans too. The thing that trips me out is I see some topics where the mexicans say shit like "stupid ******* got what they deserved" etc, etc but yet ...
1. they belong to a car club with a gang of black members
and 2. a lot of white folks think the exact same shit about them too.

Fuck it I dont even trip on that shit.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 05:43 PM~9390647
> *I do the same shit. I work 10 hours a day so I kill time in Off Topic after I read all the other stuff in the other forums. Difference is I put in work on my cars when I aint online. The fools that talk the most shit done even have a fuckin car.
> 
> I think racist topics get started in OFF TOPIC on purpose but I been there long enough to see that the racist remarks and the ****** talk dont just come from  the whiteboys but also a lot of mexicans too. The thing that trips me out is I see some topics where the mexicans say shit like "stupid ******* got what they deserved" etc, etc but yet ...
> 1. they belong to a car club with a gang of black members
> and 2. a lot of white folks think the exact same shit about them too.
> 
> Fuck it I dont even trip on that shit.
> *


EM HEM:yessad: ... REEEEAL TALK!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

AGAIN...

Admin's and mods put up with that shit. Instead of enforcing the actual "rules' the do want they "personally" feel needs to be edited. Thats BS to me. And there is not ONE black mod on here that i know of.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 05:30 PM~9390571
> *In your position, I can understand. You got put up on game beiong an outta towner.
> The only issue I have with this comment is what I highlighted. You on that dope if you think them video foo's are "Lowridin' Giants" :uh: Lowriding giants are the guys who dedicate themselves to Lowriding as a whole, comunity service, shows, the streets, etc. for YEARS
> got you***** said "format" take yo'orville reddin'bocker nerdy ass on up outta here!!!
> *


I HEAR YOU CUZZIN. BUT THE STREETS ARE THE ONLY THING THAT COUNTS TO ME. DESCRIPTION OF A GIANT?? IT'S ALL RELATIVE. OF COURSE A PERSON THAT'S BEEN DOING ALL WHAT YOU NAMED DESERVES MORE CREDIT. BUT TO A STREET ***** LIKE ME, ANYBODY THAT'S BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK LONGER ON THESE STREETS IS A GIANT IN MY BOOK. OTHERS MAY FEEL DIFFERENTLY. THEY MAY LOOK AT A GIANT AS SOMEBODY THAT'S BEEN BUILDING SHOW PEICES AND SNATCHING UP AWARDS ALL THEIR CAREER. ALL AND ALL, THEM ****** ON THEM TAPES ARE A MIRROR REFLECTION OF ME (e.g. DRANKIN, TALKIN SHIT, ACTING A GOTDAMN FOOL). I KNOW IT'S RUDE AND IGNORANT, BUT FUCK IT! THE TAPE WOULD BE PRETTY BORING WITHOUT ALL THAT DRAMA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 04:06 PM~9390798
> *I HEAR YOU CUZZIN.  BUT THE STREETS ARE THE ONLY THING THAT COUNTS TO ME.  DESCRIPTION OF A GIANT??  IT'S ALL RELATIVE.  OF COURSE A PERSON THAT'S BEEN DOING ALL WHAT YOU NAMED DESERVES MORE CREDIT. BUT TO A STREET ***** LIKE ME, ANYBODY THAT'S BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK LONGER ON THESE STREETS IS A GIANT IN MY BOOK.  OTHERS MAY FEEL DIFFERENTLY.  THEY MAY LOOK AT A GIANT AS SOMEBODY THAT'S BEEN BUILDING SHOW PEICES AND SNATCHING UP AWARDS ALL THEIR CAREER.  ALL AND ALL, THEM ****** ON THEM TAPES ARE A MIRROR REFLECTION OF ME (e.g. DRANKIN, TALKIN SHIT, ACTING A GOTDAMN FOOL).  I KNOW IT'S RUDE AND IGNORANT, BUT FUCK IT!  THE TAPE WOULD BE PRETTY BORING WITHOUT ALL THAT DRAMA
> *


Maybe you need to be exposed to a different side to lowriding to really appreciate and see how deep it goes. Check..

I'm from the street side like you, grew up around all the black Lowriders in a black neighborhood and I could not afford to go to the shows to see the mexicans and other hoods and their show cars. Now YEARS and YEARS later look where I ended up being from! A prominent East L.A. club with show cars, individuals dedicated to community service, mostly chicano, and decades of Lowriding experience. It's called evolving. i don't forget where i'm from but I love what I've become.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 06:15 PM~9390858
> *Maybe you need to be exposed to a different side to lowriding to really appreciate and see how deep it goes. Check..
> 
> I'm from the street side like you, grew up around all the black Lowriders in a black neighborhood and I could not afford to go to the shows to see the mexicans and other hoods and their show cars. Now YEARS and YEARS later look where I ended up being from! A prominent East L.A. club with show cars, individuals dedicated to community service, mostly chicano, and decades of Lowriding experience. It's called evolving. i don't forget where i'm from but I love what I've become.
> *


OH DON'T GET IT TWISTED MY LOC. I HIT THE SHOWS TOO. I HAVE A GREAT APPRECIATION FOR SUCH AND SUCH. BUT I GRAVITATE MORE TOWARDS THE STREETS. I GO TO THE SHOWS WIT THE SAME GOTDAMN MENTALITY- DRANKIN, CUSSIN AND CARRYING ON! AT MY AGE, I CAN'T CHANGE. THE STREETS DONE CONSUMED MY SOUL. SO AS FAR AS LOWRIDIN, I'MA LOOK UP TO THE GHETTO MUTHAFUCKAS LIKE ME!


----------



## 187PURE

NOW WHERE THE FUCK HE GO THAT FAST?...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Dec 6 2007, 03:33 AM~9386846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is that chuck?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 04:23 PM~9390927
> *OH DON'T GET IT TWISTED MY LOC.  I HIT THE SHOWS TOO.  I HAVE A GREAT APPRECIATION FOR SUCH AND SUCH.  BUT I GRAVITATE MORE TOWARDS THE STREETS.  I GO TO THE SHOWS WIT THE SAME GOTDAMN MENTALITY- DRANKIN, CUSSIN AND CARRYING ON!  AT MY AGE, I CAN'T CHANGE.  THE STREETS DONE CONSUMED MY SOUL.  SO AS FAR AS LOWRIDIN, I'MA LOOK UP TO THE GHETTO MUTHAFUCKAS LIKE ME!
> *



I FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR MOTHER ("USING A **** ACCENT")




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 04:32 PM~9391015
> *is that chuck?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 06:32 PM~9391015
> *is that chuck?
> *


MUTHERFUCKER LOOKS LIKE A GAY ASS ARIAN


----------



## 187PURE

VONTEL- LOUNGIN


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 03:55 PM~9390736
> *AGAIN...
> 
> Admin's and mods put up with that shit. Instead of enforcing the actual "rules' the do want they "personally" feel needs to be edited. Thats BS to me. And there is not ONE black mod on here that i know of.
> *


Someone told me I had a job as a Moderator, but I was never informed when I was to start work! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 6 2007, 06:57 PM~9391213
> *Someone told me I had a job as a Moderator, but I was never informed when I was to start work!  :biggrin:
> *


SO ONCE AGAIN YOU'RE THE CLEANUP MAN FOR SOME OF THE BULLSHIT WE DONE SAID


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 04:59 PM~9391229
> *SO ONCE AGAIN YOU'RE THE CLEANUP MAN FOR SOME OF THE BULLSHIT WE DONE SAID
> *


I guess so. Once I start my job as a Moderator.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 04:30 PM~9390571
> *
> ***** said "format" take yo'orville reddin'bocker nerdy ass on up outta here!!!
> *


THAT IS SO NOT CRIP. GANGSTERS AND LOWRIDERS NEED TO EDU-MA-CATE DEM SELVES ON DIS BIZZNASS. OLE WEENIE TRYNA TELL THAT AMAZIN CAUCASIAN HOW ITS DONE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 6 2007, 05:57 PM~9391213
> *Someone told me I had a job as a Moderator, but I was never informed when I was to start work!  :biggrin:
> *


OLE WEENIE ASS HALL MONITOR PROLLY GOT ALL MY OTHER USERNAMES BANNED. I CAN'T EVEN LOG IN FROM LAPTOP CAUSE LIL IS NOT ACCESSIBLE FROM THERE ANYMORE. GOTTA USE MY DAMN PC THESE DAYS :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 07:02 PM~9391254
> *THAT IS SO NOT CRIP. GANGSTERS AND LOWRIDERS NEED TO EDU-MA-CATE DEM SELVES ON DIS BIZZNASS. OLE WEENIE TRYNA TELL THAT AMAZIN CAUCASIAN HOW ITS DONE.
> *


dayum


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 05:23 PM~9390927
> *OH DON'T GET IT TWISTED MY LOC.  I HIT THE SHOWS TOO.  I HAVE A GREAT APPRECIATION FOR SUCH AND SUCH.  BUT I GRAVITATE MORE TOWARDS THE STREETS.  I GO TO THE SHOWS WIT THE SAME GOTDAMN MENTALITY- DRANKIN, CUSSIN AND CARRYING ON!  AT MY AGE, I CAN'T CHANGE.  THE STREETS DONE CONSUMED MY SOUL.  SO AS FAR AS LOWRIDIN, I'MA LOOK UP TO THE GHETTO MUTHAFUCKAS LIKE ME!
> *


DAMN DAWG.....YOU AS RAW AS DAY OLD SUSHI. WE SHOULD GO ROB SOME CORNER STORES WHEN YOU GET TO LA.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

DJ TWYST, Crenshaw's Finest, Tha Amazin Caucasian,* LAUGHING BOY*

hno:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 01:24 PM~9389097
> *YOU MEAN THERE'S RULES TO THIS SHIT??? :biggrin:
> *


WELL APPARENTLY THERE IS NO RULE REQUIRING FRONT BUMPERS THE LAST FEW YEARS.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 6 2007, 11:38 AM~9388753
> *:thumbsup: What's up, Chris?! I have that 'Young Hog' tape you're referring to. You did a "house call" in the rain! Someone in the background kept yelling, "Gotta be a God damn Individual!" Also, I think, there was a book or something that 'Big Punchy' wrote, "Rules to Lowriding" that someone was reading.
> *


whats up brotha, i made the book using punchy's words THINGS NOT TO DO!!!!! maybe big pimpin from K.C. will post them again. maybe if everybody get back to the clean street s**t maybe the hoes will come back around. (((((( peace ))))))


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 6 2007, 06:07 PM~9391310
> *whats up brotha, i made the book using punchy's words THINGS NOT TO DO!!!!!  maybe big pimpin from K.C. will post them again. maybe if everybody get back to the clean street s**t maybe the hoes will come back around.  (((((( peace ))))))
> *


YOU WROTE A BOOK???


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 07:05 PM~9391294
> *DAMN DAWG.....YOU AS RAW AS DAY OLD SUSHI. WE SHOULD GO ROB SOME CORNER STORES WHEN YOU GET TO LA.
> *


ROB THE STO'?? :0


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 06:10 PM~9391333
> *ROB THE STO'?? :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: THAT FOOL THAT WANTS TO ROB THE STO REMINDS ME OF YOU...LOL.

I GOT THAT MOVIE ON DISPLAY AT MY HOUSE. IT WAS UNDERRATED.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Yo AC..I need that stereo shop address and # cuz i want to get my fiberglass pakage tray made.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 07:14 PM~9391353
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: THAT FOOL THAT WANTS TO ROB THE STO REMINDS ME OF YOU...LOL.
> 
> I GOT THAT MOVIE ON DISPLAY AT MY HOUSE. IT WAS UNDERRATED.
> *


NAW KMAC IS MUCH TOO GANGSTER FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 6 2007, 05:07 PM~9391310
> *whats up brotha, i made the book using punchy's words THINGS NOT TO DO!!!!!  maybe big pimpin from K.C. will post them again. maybe if everybody get back to the clean street s**t maybe the hoes will come back around.  (((((( peace ))))))
> *


 :thumbsup: Amen to that!


----------



## 187PURE

AY YALL, I'LL STOP IN LATER. MY OL LADY CAME TO SCOOP ME UP FROM WORK. CAN'T DRIVE THE LOW ON ICE


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 06:15 PM~9391361
> *Yo AC..I need that stereo shop address and # cuz i want to get my fiberglass pakage tray made.
> *


I'LL CALL YOU UP LATER WITH IT. BITCH ASS THAT DID THE INSTALL IS WORKING ON THAT 300 RIGHT NOW, AND I NEED HIM TO BUILD ME ANOTHER ONE BEFORE I DIP OUT OF STATE NEXT WEEK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 6 2007, 05:16 PM~9391375
> *:thumbsup: Amen to that!
> *


 SUP TMCJR?


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 2 2007, 07:20 AM~9353778
> *just like a black guy...alwayz fuckin' late...
> whats hatnin' though?
> *


  *** :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 05:19 PM~9391395
> *I'LL CALL YOU UP LATER WITH IT. BITCH ASS THAT DID THE INSTALL IS WORKING ON THAT 300 RIGHT NOW, AND I NEED HIM TO BUILD ME ANOTHER ONE BEFORE I DIP OUT OF STATE NEXT WEEK
> *


 Cool..u sold the 1st one?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 05:19 PM~9391401
> *SUP TMCJR?
> *


Enjoying my day off, resting, and getting my fix of LIL!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 06:18 PM~9391387
> *AY YALL, I'LL STOP IN LATER.  MY OL LADY CAME TO SCOOP ME UP FROM WORK.  CAN'T DRIVE THE LOW ON ICE
> *


YOU JUST LOST STREET CRED IN MY EYES FOR EVEN HAVING A J-O-B. I THOUGHT YOU WAS LIVING THUG LIFE :angry:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 06:20 PM~9391409
> *Cool..u sold the 1st one?
> *


NOT YET, BUT I MIGHT HAVE AN INTERESTED BUYER. GONNA CALL HIM RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 6 2007, 06:20 PM~9391412
> *Enjoying my day off, resting, and getting my fix of LIL!
> *


YOU UNEMPLOYED AGAIN??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 05:21 PM~9391418
> *YOU JUST LOST STREET CRED IN MY EYES FOR EVEN HAVING A J-O-B. I THOUGHT YOU WAS LIVING THUG LIFE  :angry:
> *


he's lying to kikc it...I'm gonna put him on on scotty status and leave him bad feedback if he don't send my shit!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 05:23 PM~9391437
> *YOU UNEMPLOYED AGAIN??? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 6 2007, 06:07 PM~9391310
> *maybe if everybody get back to the clean street s**t maybe the hoes will come back around.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 07:23 PM~9391437
> *YOU UNEMPLOYED AGAIN??? :scrutinize:
> *


GOTDAMN! WHY YALL ****** ALWAYS THINK TY FALL ON HARD TIMES :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 07:52 PM~9392248
> *GOTDAMN!  WHY YALL ****** ALWAYS THINK TY FALL ON HARD TIMES :roflmao:
> *


Like the Evans Family :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whered all the blacks go?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 07:02 PM~9391254
> *THAT IS SO NOT CRIP. GANGSTERS AND LOWRIDERS NEED TO EDU-MA-CATE DEM SELVES ON DIS BIZZNASS. OLE WEENIE TRYNA TELL THAT AMAZIN CAUCASIAN HOW ITS DONE.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2007, 03:43 PM~9390647
> *I do the same shit. I work 10 hours a day so I kill time in Off Topic after I read all the other stuff in the other forums. Difference is I put in work on my cars when I aint online. The fools that talk the most shit done even have a fuckin car.
> 
> I think racist topics get started in OFF TOPIC on purpose but I been there long enough to see that the racist remarks and the ****** talk dont just come from  the whiteboys but also a lot of mexicans too. The thing that trips me out is I see some topics where the mexicans say shit like "stupid ******* got what they deserved" etc, etc but yet ...
> 1. they belong to a car club with a gang of black members
> and 2. a lot of white folks think the exact same shit about them too.
> 
> Fuck it I dont even trip on that shit.
> *


yea dawg that's some real talk right there! :thumbsup: and yes you hear that shit from the mexicans seems like even more than from the few peices of WT on here. Like we fighting each other to be 2nd to the white man. Bottom line is we all got differences, we are all *NOT *going to get along *ALL* the time, but we all share a common bond between us, this lifestyle that we love and cherish. In fact I was just having this same convo w/ a club member of mine that in all actuality probably doesn't care much for blacks. It's cool though I respect that, (Like Malcom X said I have more repsect for a man who can tell me he don't like me to my face, instead of the coward that talks shit behind my back)I don't give a fuck if you don't like me, but I know one thing you gonna have to respect me, cuz I get down for mines, and I'm a straight up rider.
I'm not much worried about the next man though, I think I've came along way, and I'm far from done yet! So I just keep shining, riding, and fucking bitches! Cuz that's what I do!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 7 2007, 09:03 AM~9395613
> *yea dawg that's some real talk right there! :thumbsup: and yes you hear that shit from the mexicans seems like even more than from the few peices of WT on here. Like we fighting each other to be 2nd to the white man. Bottom line is we all got differences, we are all NOT going to get along ALL the time, but we all share a common bond between us, this lifestyle that we love and cherish. In fact I was just having this same convo w/ a club member of mine that in all actuality probably doesn't care much for blacks. It's cool though I respect that, (Like Malcom X said I have more repsect for a man who can tell me he don't like me to my face, instead of the coward that talks shit behind my back)I don't give a fuck if you don't like me, but I know one thing you gonna have to respect me, cuz I get down for mines, and I'm a straight up rider.
> I'm not much worried about the next man though, I think I've came along way, and I'm far from done yet! So I just keep shining, riding, and fucking bitches! Cuz that's what I do!
> *


I NEVER UNDERSTOOD THAT WHOLE CONCEPT OF BROWN AGAINST BLACK


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2007, 05:47 PM~9387623
> *SINCE WE'RE ON THIS TOPIC OF OVER-USE OF A WORD, WHY IS IT THAT EVERYBODY IS RUNNING "STOP SNITCHING" IN THE HOLE??  MY OL LADY IS A FIRST GRADE TEACHER, AND LIL KIDS IN HER CLASS BE SAYING THAT SHIT.  SHE CHASTISES ANYONE THAT SAYS IT WHICH IS A GOOD THING BECAUSE THE SHIT IS REDICULOUS :nosad:
> MAWFUCKAS DON'T EVEN KNOW THE TRUE MEANING OF SNITCHING
> *


 Id say the most overused/misused word in the hiphop world is HATER. Hating is to speak or act out of jealousy. I hear or read on the net everyday someone being called a hater, its just a lame comeback line now. Like back in the day when some clowned u, u could just reply "Yo Momma" and you felt like you even'ed the score. Ill see someone getting clowned on here for selling a piece of shit car, their first response is "fucc, ya haters" like someone is really jealous of the ride


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 7 2007, 09:03 AM~9395613
> *yea dawg that's some real talk right there! :thumbsup: and yes you hear that shit from the mexicans seems like even more than from the few peices of WT on here. Like we fighting each other to be 2nd to the white man. Bottom line is we all got differences, we are all NOT going to get along ALL the time, but we all share a common bond between us, this lifestyle that we love and cherish. In fact I was just having this same convo w/ a club member of mine that in all actuality probably doesn't care much for blacks. It's cool though I respect that, (Like Malcom X said I have more repsect for a man who can tell me he don't like me to my face, instead of the coward that talks shit behind my back)I don't give a fuck if you don't like me, but I know one thing you gonna have to respect me, cuz I get down for mines, and I'm a straight up rider.
> I'm not much worried about the next man though, I think I've came along way, and I'm far from done yet! So I just keep shining, riding, and fucking bitches! Cuz that's what I do!
> *


I DON'T THINK RACISM SHOULD BE ALLOWED IN A CLUB. THEM THE ONES THAT'LL TARE YOUR SHIT DOWN. I KNOW SOME PEOPLE MIGHT TRY TO CONCEAL IT, BUT IF YOU FIND OUT WHO THE CULPRIT IS, KICK THEY ASS AND BOOT 'EM :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 7 2007, 09:23 AM~9395688
> *Id say the most overused/misused word in the hiphop world is HATER. Hating is to speak or act out of jealousy.  I hear or read on the net everyday someone being called a hater, its just a lame comeback line now.  Like back in the day when some clowned u, u could just reply "Yo Momma" and you felt like you even'ed the score.  Ill see someone getting clowned on here for selling a piece of shit car, their first response is "fucc, ya haters" like someone is really jealous of the ride
> *


I FEEL YOU. SHIAT *****, I WAS DOWN AT THE CARWASH ONE DAY AND A CRACKHEAD WAS GIVING ME A SOB STORY ABOUT THE OTHER CRACKHEADS WAS HATING ON HIM AND RAN HIS ASS OFF THE LOT 'CAUSE HE WAS TAKING ALL THE CUSTOMERS


----------



## cripn8ez

YEAH BUT IF SUM ONE IS TALKIN SHIT,DOWN GRADE N,OR JUST IN A NEGATIVE MANNOR THEN THAT IS A FORM OF HATE N IF THEY GOT SUM THING BAD TO SAY ( MOSTLY BEHIND UR BACC ) THEN THEY SHOULD JUST SHUT THERE MOUTH IT MATTERS NONE TO THEM...

MOST OF THE CATS ON HERE DONT REALY KNOW SHIT BOUT ONE ANOTHER JUST A FEW & THERE THE ONE'S THAT KEEP IT REAL ( G ) MOST OF THEM JUST SUM ENTERNET LOOOSERS THAT WISH THEY COULD DO HALF THE SHIT WE DO SO LIKE I SAY JUST BRUSH THAT SHIT OFF & KEEP DOIN WHAT U DOIN CUZ IT MUST B RIGHT OR IT WOULDN'T B NO HATE N,BAD MOUTH N,JUST DUMB TALK GOIN ON IN THE 1st PLACE.........


RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 7 2007, 09:03 AM~9395613
> *yea dawg that's some real talk right there! :thumbsup: and yes you hear that shit from the mexicans seems like even more than from the few peices of WT on here. Like we fighting each other to be 2nd to the white man. Bottom line is we all got differences, we are all NOT going to get along ALL the time, but we all share a common bond between us, this lifestyle that we love and cherish. In fact I was just having this same convo w/ a club member of mine that in all actuality probably doesn't care much for blacks. It's cool though I respect that, (Like Malcom X said I have more repsect for a man who can tell me he don't like me to my face, instead of the coward that talks shit behind my back)I don't give a fuck if you don't like me, but I know one thing you gonna have to respect me, cuz I get down for mines, and I'm a straight up rider.
> I'm not much worried about the next man though, I think I've came along way, and I'm far from done yet! So I just keep shining, riding, and fucking bitches! Cuz that's what I do!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: TRUDAWG

You aint gotta hide to kick it wit us fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs

OFF TOPIC!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Dec 7 2007, 08:22 AM~9395963
> *OFF TOPIC!!!
> *


naw homie, not really  We still talking about what it is and how it is to be into lowriding and be black


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Dec 7 2007, 10:22 AM~9395963
> *OFF TOPIC!!!
> *


HEEEeeeeyy HOMIE!! TELL D-BO LOCO I SAID WHAT'S UP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2007, 07:23 PM~9391438
> *he's lying to kikc it...I'm gonna put him on on scotty status and leave him bad feedback if he don't send my shit!
> *


HERE GO A DADDY V TRACK TO WET YOUR WHISTLE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HERE YALL GO JUS DIP N C C http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVxxWJlHVeM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 7 2007, 01:07 PM~9397178
> *HERE YALL GO JUS DIP N C C http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVxxWJlHVeM
> *


I HATE A CHICK THAT RUN HER MOUTH TO MUCH. GOTTA PUT SOME PIPE IN HER MOUTH SO SHE CAN SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WOULD OF SLAPPED DA BITCH AND HIT A 3 WHEEL


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 7 2007, 10:42 AM~9396107-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw homie, not really   We still talking about what it is and how it is to be into lowriding and be black
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started off really informative and positive now it seems like it's got mostly jokes and playing around
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 7 2007, 12:49 PM~9397011
> *HEEEeeeeyy HOMIE!!  TELL D-BO LOCO I SAID WHAT'S UP
> *


No Doubt!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 6 2007, 07:07 PM~9391310
> *whats up brotha, i made the book using punchy's words THINGS NOT TO DO!!!!!  maybe big pimpin from K.C. will post them again. maybe if everybody get back to the clean street s**t maybe the hoes will come back around.  (((((( peace ))))))
> *



Here it is dog!!! :cheesy: 

And a couple famous lines...to me anyway. "This is NOT a racing malibu"....and "He's got one antenna hole in the front and _TWO IN THE BACK_!!" LOL

Things not to do in the 2000
FOR STARTERS:
1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)

HYDRAULICS:
1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).

Looks:
1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).

KEEPING IT REAL:
1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
5. It's not were youre from it's were your at. 

For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)

written by Chris Philips


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
ALL OF THE ABOVE SEEMS LIKE COMMON SENSE. BUT WAIT, SOME RIDERS MAY
NEED THAT BLUE PRINT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Dec 7 2007, 01:17 PM~9397261
> *It started off really informative and positive now it seems like it's got mostly jokes and playing around
> *


WELL, YOU GOTTA HAVE SOME HUMOR IN A THREAD FROM TIME TO TIME.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 7 2007, 11:18 AM~9397269
> *
> 
> For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)
> 
> written by Chris Philips
> *


yea that pretty sums up what it takes to have a clean and respectable ride!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 7 2007, 12:18 PM~9397269
> *Here it is dog!!!    :cheesy:
> 
> And a couple famous lines...to me anyway.  "This is NOT a racing malibu"....and "He's got one antenna hole in the front and TWO IN THE BACK!!"  LOL
> 
> Things not to do in the 2000
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> 2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
> 3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
> 4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)
> 
> HYDRAULICS:
> 1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
> 2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
> 3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
> 4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
> 5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
> 6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).
> 
> Looks:
> 1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
> 2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
> 3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
> 4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
> 5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
> 6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
> 7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).
> 
> KEEPING IT REAL:
> 1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
> 2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
> 3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
> 4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
> 5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.
> 
> For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)
> 
> written by Chris Philips
> *


Yep, what he said :yes: 
.....but OG I kinda like 4s and Treys with tire kits :biggrin: ........as long as they the OG 2-bar kind  Keep that extended bumper shit off the streets!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 7 2007, 12:01 PM~9397550
> *yea that pretty sums up what it takes to have a clean and respectable ride!
> *


 not really


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I think 63s look a million times better with bumper kits (must have), and 64s look 10x better *without* bumper kits. 

62s don't need em, 61s look good either way.

59s and 60s absolutely need em. 58s look good either way.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 04:19 PM~9399295
> *not really
> *


enlighten us then


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 7 2007, 05:38 PM~9399426
> *I think 63s look a million times better with bumper kits (must have), and 64s look 10x better without bumper kits.
> 
> 62s don't need em, 61s look good either way.
> 
> 59s and 60s absolutely need em. 58s look good either way.
> *


 as long as its the right kit, not some shit that the chrome tubing mounted to the bumper looks like its made of perfectly round chrome plated muffler pipe.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 7 2007, 05:49 PM~9399971
> *enlighten us then
> *


His was pretty good but could have been more detailed.

OutLaw Shaw's "Things not to do in 2008" :biggrin: 

1. Large and uneven gaps in body panels and/or moldings. People need to pay attention when installing this stuff and use the CORRECT fasteners, shims, screws and bolts. MANY cars out there have problems here. Learn your shit. 

2. Color sanding and polishing. Another area that needs attention. A 5k plus paint job looks like crap if it's not finished properly. After it cures, turn on some classic rock and polish that mofo all night by hand if you can. 

3. Tires. Big ass tires don't belong on a Lowrider. Yes, anything bigger than a 5.20 on a 14" rim is too big...I don't care what you think. And go easy on the amount of colors you have on your rims...some of this shit on here looks like pinwheels.

4. Don't come to a high profile show with missing moldings, chips in your paint or stains or tears in your upholstery and talk shit to the shows managers or judges cuz your ass got disqualified. I can't begin to tell you how many guys I almost got into yelling matches with at our 2007 Hawaiian Gardens show about this. :uh:

5. Just because you chromed everything under your hood does NOT make your engine compartment show quality. Pay attention to cleanliness, nice or hidden wiring, and paint detail. And stop using zip ties on your plug wires and wire loom is NOT for fucking hoses or battery cables! :uh: And either shave your firewall or keep your heater housing for god sakes. Plates and plexiglass covers look like shit.

6. 14x6's are stupid. People using them to clear skirts are more stupid.

7. Don't overdo your car. Know when enough is enough and then build another car. 

8. Unless your showing full undercarriage, LAY your car as low as possible. 

9. Don't put your plaque anywhere but that back window. And don't paint your plaque anywhere on your car. 

10. Exhaust tips should exit past the rear tires, not before. 

Thats it for now.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 07:30 PM~9400257
> *His was pretty good but could have been more detailed.
> 
> OutLaw Shaw's "Things not to do in 2008" :biggrin:
> 
> 2. Color sanding and polishing. Another area that needs attention. A 5k plus paint job looks like crap if it's not finished properly. After it cures, turn on some classic rock and polish that mofo all night by hand if you can.
> 
> *



naw some Isleys Brothers or Al Green  






.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2007, 06:51 PM~9400382
> *naw some Isleys Brothers or Al Green
> .
> *


 polishing a car by myself at 4am listening to that will make me sleepy


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 07:56 PM~9400419
> *polishing a car by myself at 4am listening to that will make me sleepy
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit ***** if thats the case you need to be on some AC DC type shit :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 7 2007, 11:18 AM~9397269
> *Here it is dog!!!    :cheesy:
> 
> And a couple famous lines...to me anyway.  "This is NOT a racing malibu"....and "He's got one antenna hole in the front and TWO IN THE BACK!!"  LOL
> 
> Things not to do in the 2000
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> 2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
> 3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
> 4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)
> 
> HYDRAULICS:
> 1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
> 2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
> 3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
> 4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
> 5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
> 6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).
> 
> Looks:
> 1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
> 2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
> 3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
> 4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
> 5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
> 6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
> 7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).
> 
> KEEPING IT REAL:
> 1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
> 2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
> 3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
> 4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
> 5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.
> 
> For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)
> 
> written by Chris Philips
> *





> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 06:30 PM~9400257
> *His was pretty good but could have been more detailed.
> 
> OutLaw Shaw's "Things not to do in 2008" :biggrin:
> 
> 1. Large and uneven gaps in body panels and/or moldings. People need to pay attention when installing this stuff and use the CORRECT fasteners, shims, screws and bolts. MANY cars out there have problems here. Learn your shit.
> 
> 2. Color sanding and polishing. Another area that needs attention. A 5k plus paint job looks like crap if it's not finished properly. After it cures, turn on some classic rock and polish that mofo all night by hand if you can.
> 
> 3. Tires. Big ass tires don't belong on a Lowrider. Yes, anything bigger than a 5.20 on a 14" rim is too big...I don't care what you think. And go easy on the amount of colors you have on your rims...some of this shit on here looks like pinwheels.
> 
> 4. Don't come to a high profile show with missing moldings, chips in your paint or stains or tears in your upholstery and talk shit to the shows managers or judges cuz your ass got disqualified. I can't begin to tell you how many guys I almost got into yelling matches with at our 2007 Hawaiian Gardens show about this.  :uh:
> 
> 5. Just because you chromed everything under your hood does NOT make your engine compartment show quality. Pay attention to cleanliness, nice or hidden wiring, and paint detail. And stop using zip ties on your plug wires and wire loom is NOT for fucking hoses or battery cables! :uh: And either shave your firewall or keep your heater housing for god sakes. Plates and plexiglass covers look like shit.
> 
> 6. 14x6's are stupid. People using them to clear skirts are more stupid.
> 
> 7. Don't overdo your car. Know when enough is enough and then build another car.
> 
> 8. Unless your showing full undercarriage, LAY your car as low as possible.
> 
> 9. Don't put your plaque anywhere but that back window. And don't paint your plaque anywhere on your car.
> 
> 10. Exhaust tips should exit past the rear tires, not before.
> 
> Thats it for now.
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 07:30 PM~9400257
> *His was pretty good but could have been more detailed.
> 
> OutLaw Shaw's "Things not to do in 2008" :biggrin:
> 
> 1. Large and uneven gaps in body panels and/or moldings. People need to pay attention when installing this stuff and use the CORRECT fasteners, shims, screws and bolts. MANY cars out there have problems here. Learn your shit.
> 
> 2. Color sanding and polishing. Another area that needs attention. A 5k plus paint job looks like crap if it's not finished properly. After it cures, turn on some classic rock and polish that mofo all night by hand if you can.
> 
> 3. Tires. Big ass tires don't belong on a Lowrider. Yes, anything bigger than a 5.20 on a 14" rim is too big...I don't care what you think. And go easy on the amount of colors you have on your rims...some of this shit on here looks like pinwheels.
> 
> 4. Don't come to a high profile show with missing moldings, chips in your paint or stains or tears in your upholstery and talk shit to the shows managers or judges cuz your ass got disqualified. I can't begin to tell you how many guys I almost got into yelling matches with at our 2007 Hawaiian Gardens show about this.  :uh:
> 
> 5. Just because you chromed everything under your hood does NOT make your engine compartment show quality. Pay attention to cleanliness, nice or hidden wiring, and paint detail. And stop using zip ties on your plug wires and wire loom is NOT for fucking hoses or battery cables! :uh: And either shave your firewall or keep your heater housing for god sakes. Plates and plexiglass covers look like shit.
> 
> 6. 14x6's are stupid. People using them to clear skirts are more stupid.
> 
> 7. Don't overdo your car. Know when enough is enough and then build another car.
> 
> 8. Unless your showing full undercarriage, LAY your car as low as possible.
> 
> 9. Don't put your plaque anywhere but that back window. And don't paint your plaque anywhere on your car.
> 
> 10. Exhaust tips should exit past the rear tires, not before.
> 
> Thats it for now.
> *


you forgot one
11. Dont be cheap and run chinas get some nice wheels.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 7 2007, 07:59 PM~9400897
> *you forgot one
> 11. Dont be cheap and run chinas get some nice wheels.
> *


Chinas are exceptable if their clean and undamaged. Whats really stupid is those guys who boast about real Daytons this and that but have ugly ass paint jobs or engines that run like crap and look like crap :uh: 

Currently I have Chinas but I plan on buying some new in the box Daytons. The rest of my car should match the quality of my rims first....not the other way around.

your lucky I didnt say anything about 4 doors sucka!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 09:06 PM~9400952
> *Chinas are exceptable if their clean and undamaged. Whats really stupid is those guys who boast about real Daytons this and that but have ugly ass paint jobs or engines that run like crap and look like crap :uh:
> 
> Currently I have Chinas but I plan on buying some new in the box Daytons. The rest of my car should match the quality of my rims first....not the other way around.
> 
> your lucky I didnt say anything about 4 doors sucka!
> *


It wouldnt matter if you did  :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 6 2007, 05:23 PM~9391437
> *YOU UNEMPLOYED AGAIN??? :scrutinize:
> *


Wow! You have jokes. My name is not 'Craig Jones'. I didn't get fired on my day off.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 7 2007, 09:49 PM~9401194
> *Wow! You have jokes. My name is not 'Craig Jones'. I didn't get fired on my day off.
> *


COME ON DOGGY, DON'T BE A SOURPUSS BOUT IT. ITS A JOKE. I KNOW YOU AIN'T CRAIG. TELL YOU WHAT, WHY DON'T YOU COME TO THE WESTSIDE AND ROB THE CORNA STO W/ ME AND 187PURE. 

WE NEED A DRIVER ANYWAYS. WAS GONNA USE 81 FLEETWOOD, BUT HIS AUNT SAID GROUNDED HIM AND TOLD HIM TODAY IS 'NO FELONY FRIDAY'. CF HAS TWO STRIKES, CRIPNEZ IS DRUNK, AND SKIM CAN'T RUN FAST IN TIGHT PANTS.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 7 2007, 09:03 PM~9401254
> *COME ON DOGGY, DON'T BE A SOURPUSS BOUT IT. ITS A JOKE. I KNOW YOU AIN'T CRAIG. TELL YOU WHAT, WHY DON'T YOU COME TO THE WESTSIDE AND ROB THE CORNA STO W/ ME AND 187PURE.
> 
> WE NEED A DRIVER ANYWAYS. WAS GONNA USE 81 FLEETWOOD, BUT HIS AUNT SAID GROUNDED HIM AND TOLD HIM TODAY IS 'NO FELONY FRIDAY'. CF HAS TWO STRIKES, CRIPNEZ IS DRUNK, AND SKIM CAN'T RUN FAST IN TIGHT PANTS.
> *


Bet! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

[email protected] skim!! ole' tight pants wearin' muafukka :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Dec 7 2007, 10:04 PM~9401259-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bet!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 10:04 PM~9401268
> *[email protected] skim!! ole' tight pants wearin' muafukka :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT FOOL CALLS HIS PANTS "SKIM TIGHT" :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 7 2007, 09:14 PM~9401326
> *:cheesy:
> THAT FOOL CALLS HIS PANTS "SKIM TIGHT" :roflmao:
> *


WAHTS UP FOO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 7 2007, 09:14 PM~9401326
> *:cheesy:
> THAT FOOL CALLS HIS PANTS "SKIM TIGHT" :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Dec 7 2007, 11:03 PM~9401254
> *COME ON DOGGY, DON'T BE A SOURPUSS BOUT IT. ITS A JOKE. I KNOW YOU AIN'T CRAIG. TELL YOU WHAT, WHY DON'T YOU COME TO THE WESTSIDE AND ROB THE CORNA STO W/ ME AND 187PURE.
> 
> WE NEED A DRIVER ANYWAYS. WAS GONNA USE 81 FLEETWOOD, BUT HIS AUNT SAID GROUNDED HIM AND TOLD HIM TODAY IS 'NO FELONY FRIDAY'. CF HAS TWO STRIKES, CRIPNEZ IS DRUNK, AND SKIM CAN'T RUN FAST IN TIGHT PANTS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 10:06 PM~9400952
> *Chinas are exceptable if their clean and undamaged. Whats really stupid is those guys who boast about real Daytons this and that but have ugly ass paint jobs or engines that run like crap and look like crap :uh:
> 
> Currently I have Chinas but I plan on buying some new in the box Daytons. The rest of my car should match the quality of my rims first....not the other way around.
> 
> your lucky I didnt say anything about 4 doors sucka!
> *


READ MY MIDDLE FINGER :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hey hey them 90-92 lacs tha shit fool :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 8 2007, 05:27 PM~9405193
> *hey hey them 90-92 lacs tha shit fool :biggrin:
> *


SAY :werd:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

yo pure you send my shit yet loc?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 04:11 PM~9405671
> *yo pure you send my shit yet loc?
> *


You offended him with YOE FOE DOE comments. What's he sending?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 8 2007, 06:38 PM~9406052
> *You offended him with YOE FOE DOE comments. What's he sending?
> *


a couple of birds


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

This shit is bangin' ! Can't wait till summer to hit th Shaw in Da CF'foe :yes:

I'm gonna roll around wit'a big 'ole Super soaker squirtin' the rats at the bus stops like I use to lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EFDCNABOeuw


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 10:04 PM~9401268
> *[email protected] skim!! ole' tight pants wearin' muafukka :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** aint you about 4 ft 3 talkin all dat shit! :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2007, 10:05 PM~9407141
> ****** aint you about 4 ft 3 talkin all dat shit!  :roflmao:
> *


Shut your ole' Charlie Pride wannabe ass up!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 11:15 PM~9407194
> *Shut your ole' Charlie Pride wannabe ass up!!!
> *


shut yo ole' wanna be black ass up


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2007, 06:30 PM~9400257
> *His was pretty good but could have been more detailed.
> 
> OutLaw Shaw's "Things not to do in 2008" :biggrin:
> 
> 1. Large and uneven gaps in body panels and/or moldings. People need to pay attention when installing this stuff and use the CORRECT fasteners, shims, screws and bolts. MANY cars out there have problems here. Learn your shit.
> 
> 2. Color sanding and polishing. Another area that needs attention. A 5k plus paint job looks like crap if it's not finished properly. After it cures, turn on some classic rock and polish that mofo all night by hand if you can.
> 
> 3. Tires. Big ass tires don't belong on a Lowrider. Yes, anything bigger than a 5.20 on a 14" rim is too big...I don't care what you think. And go easy on the amount of colors you have on your rims...some of this shit on here looks like pinwheels.
> 
> 4. Don't come to a high profile show with missing moldings, chips in your paint or stains or tears in your upholstery and talk shit to the shows managers or judges cuz your ass got disqualified. I can't begin to tell you how many guys I almost got into yelling matches with at our 2007 Hawaiian Gardens show about this.  :uh:
> 
> 5. Just because you chromed everything under your hood does NOT make your engine compartment show quality. Pay attention to cleanliness, nice or hidden wiring, and paint detail. And stop using zip ties on your plug wires and wire loom is NOT for fucking hoses or battery cables! :uh: And either shave your firewall or keep your heater housing for god sakes. Plates and plexiglass covers look like shit.
> 
> 6. 14x6's are stupid. People using them to clear skirts are more stupid.
> 
> 7. Don't overdo your car. Know when enough is enough and then build another car.
> 
> 8. Unless your showing full undercarriage, LAY your car as low as possible.
> 
> 9. Don't put your plaque anywhere but that back window. And don't paint your plaque anywhere on your car.
> 
> 10. Exhaust tips should exit past the rear tires, not before.
> 
> Thats it for now.
> *


you forgot one...

spend less time on layitlow and finish a car, otherwise credibility is out the window


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 8 2007, 11:30 PM~9407617-->
> 
> 
> 
> shut yo ole' wanna be black ass up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to be black to have soul baby!
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 02:01 AM~9408375
> *you forgot one...
> 
> spend less time on layitlow and finish a car, otherwise credibility is out the window
> *


Make me some "pump shelves" and I will Mr. Mash 4 dreams :uh: 


Ol'e texas bustr's think thay can cap'on da Shaw


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEEP'S????????


I ALL MOST SAID HOMIE'Z... HAHA


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2007, 04:52 AM~9408566
> *Don't need to be black to have soul baby!
> 
> *


I CAN'T DANCE BECAUSE I GOT 'WHITE MAN' SYNDROME........THE #1 KILLER OF RHYTHM :tears:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 07:11 PM~9405671
> *yo pure you send my shit yet loc?
> *


yup


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 04:01 AM~9408375
> *you forgot one...
> 
> spend less time on layitlow and finish a car, otherwise credibility is out the window
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 9 2007, 07:54 AM~9408628
> *WEST GOOD PEEP'S????????
> I ALL MOST SAID HOMIE'Z... HAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know wat im sayin cuzz


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 9 2007, 06:37 AM~9408670
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2007, 02:21 PM~9410951
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2007, 03:52 AM~9408566
> *Don't need to be black to have soul baby!
> Make me some "pump shelves" and I will Mr. Mash 4 dreams :uh:
> Ol'e texas bustr's think thay can cap'on da Shaw
> *


bring that ragedy hardtop you got to the H and let me show u some square biz


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 04:38 PM~9411545
> *bring that ragedy hardtop you got to the H and let me show u some square biz
> *


Foo..I'll give u the bizzness str8 up! git ridda that white interior first! u the square, not yo'car ole' L7!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2007, 04:46 PM~9411625
> *Foo..I'll give u the bizzness str8 up! git ridda that white interior first! u the square, not yo'car ole' L7!
> *


the tight white has been taken care of already. are you on the 5 yr plan to build a car. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 04:49 PM~9411646
> *the tight white has been taken care of already. are you on the 5 yr plan to build a car.  :uh:
> *


good and hell naw, I've only been working on the car since Oct '06..We might be out there for the Odessa show in '08 though...I'll bring her.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2007, 04:52 AM~9408566
> *Don't need to be black to have soul baby!
> 
> *


  I feel ya. Apparently you dont need to be white to be santa either :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 9 2007, 05:54 AM~9408628
> *WEST GOOD PEEP'S????????
> I ALL MOST SAID HOMIE'Z... HAHA
> *




Wut up crpn8ez!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 7 2007, 11:18 AM~9397269
> *Here it is dog!!!    :cheesy:
> 
> And a couple famous lines...to me anyway.  "This is NOT a racing malibu"....and "He's got one antenna hole in the front and TWO IN THE BACK!!"  LOL
> 
> Things not to do in the 2000
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> 2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
> 3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
> 4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)
> 
> HYDRAULICS:
> 1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
> 2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
> 3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
> 4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
> 5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
> 6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).
> 
> Looks:
> 1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
> 2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
> 3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
> 4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
> 5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
> 6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
> 7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).
> 
> KEEPING IT REAL:
> 1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
> 2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
> 3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
> 4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
> 5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.
> 
> For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)
> 
> written by Chris Philips
> *


Thanks for posting this, Dan.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2007, 04:51 PM~9411658
> *good and hell naw, I've only been working on the car since Oct '06..We might be out there for the Odessa show in '08 though...I'll bring her.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 08:59 PM~9413614
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: I would like to compete against you but your in the rag class


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 9 2007, 09:17 PM~9412242
> *Wut up crpn8ez!
> *



west good loco?????  i should b n the land in a few weeks cuzzo!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


west up to all my peeps on here?????? ( homie'z ) :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2007, 05:47 AM~9416204
> *west good loco?????  i should b n the land in a few weeks cuzzo!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> west up to all my peeps on here?????? ( homie'z )  :0
> *


come on out to LA for the Majestics New Year pic-nic


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 07:46 PM~9412021
> *  I feel ya. Apparently you dont need to be white to be santa either  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT KID LOOKS PETRIFIED. ***** LOOKS LIKE GEORGE CLINTON IN A SANTA SUITE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2007, 10:11 PM~9406533
> *This shit is bangin' ! Can't wait till summer to hit th Shaw in Da CF'foe :yes:
> 
> I'm gonna roll around wit'a big 'ole Super soaker squirtin' the rats at the bus stops like I use to lol
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EFDCNABOeuw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT'S AIGHT, BUT BANG THIS!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 10 2007, 10:19 AM~9416463
> *come on out to LA for the Majestics New Year pic-nic
> *


 TRY N TO DO THAT AND PIC UP MY KIDS AT THE SAME TIME BRO.... :biggrin: ALL WITH ONE STONE U FEEL ME LOCO?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2007, 05:47 AM~9416204
> *west good loco?????  i should b n the land in a few weeks cuzzo!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> west up to all my peeps on here?????? ( homie'z )  :0
> *


hwhats hatnin' ...hit me up if you come on new years


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2007, 05:37 AM~9424190
> *hwhats hatnin' ...hit me up if you come on new years
> *



4 SHO MAN U KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Gonna be a good time! :yes:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 11 2007, 08:47 AM~9424473
> *Gonna be a good time! :yes:
> *


Hey Tru I see you rollin with the Big M now. Good Look.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> Hey Tru I see you rollin with the Big M now. Good Look.
> [/b]


thanks homie, been a long time coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> Hey Tru I see you rollin with the Big M now. Good Look.
> [/b]


WHAT??!!!!  THAT'S NEWS TO ME :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2007, 08:25 AM~9416701
> *TRY N TO DO THAT AND PIC UP MY KIDS AT THE SAME TIME BRO.... :biggrin: ALL WITH ONE STONE U FEEL ME LOCO?
> *



hope u can make it homie...we'll have a drank 2gether, since I dont blaze no mo'.......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 11 2007, 01:39 PM~9425833
> *hope u can make it homie...we'll have a drank 2gether, since I dont blaze no mo'.......
> *



4 SHO HOMIE CATCH UP ON OLD TIME AND NEW THINGS...


SHIT ILL BLAZZZE 4 BOTH OF US :biggrin:  HAHA


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## Dirt422




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 11 2007, 12:39 PM~9425833
> *hope u can make it homie...we'll have a drank 2gether, since I dont blaze no mo'.......
> *


HE'S JUST BULLSHITTIN!!!!... AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!


----------



## THA LIFE

IT'S ON !!! ON NEW YEARS... WHOS COMING?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 11 2007, 04:19 PM~9427106
> *HE'S JUST BULLSHITTIN!!!!... AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!
> *




WHO ME? BRO IM TRYIN TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOMIE REAL TALK!!! :biggrin: U GOT ANY HOOK UP ON TICCITS?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2007, 01:30 PM~9427194
> *WHO ME? BRO IM TRYIN TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOMIE REAL TALK!!! :biggrin:  U GOT ANY HOOK UP ON TICCITS?
> *




Drive the big body :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 11 2007, 04:32 PM~9427213
> *Drive the big body :biggrin:
> *




SHIT NAW IT WAS RUFF DRIVING IT FROM TAMPA FL. :angry: MAN IT PRICED IT ITS LIKE 900 BUCS FROM HERE TO THE 7200 BLOCC :biggrin: MAPQUEST...... :uh: 


ROLL OUT HERE AND SWOOP UR LOC UP IN THE 61?????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 11 2007, 01:28 PM~9427183
> * IT'S ON !!!  ON NEW YEARS... WHOS COMING?
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, Dirt422


WEST GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2007, 02:19 PM~9427667
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cripn8ez, Dirt422
> WEST GOOD HOMIE?
> *




West up! gettin kinda chilly out here in Cali. Time for the beanies


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 11 2007, 05:24 PM~9427705
> *West up! gettin kinda chilly out here in Cali. Time for the beanies
> *



SHIT ITS HOT AZ FUCC OUT HERE NOW... RECORD SHIT!!!!!!!!!! :0 DRY THEN A MOFO :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

Hey keep your eye open for any rags out there. gots to be a decent price though, not too much of a project. 58-68 impalas only, specially dem 59's.

the homie marv bout to open up a paint/body shop soon. member cuzz??


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 11 2007, 05:33 PM~9427776
> *Hey keep your eye open for any rags out there. gots to be a decent price though, not too much of a project. 58-68 impalas only, specially dem 59's.
> 
> the homie marv bout to open up a paint/body shop soon. member cuzz??
> *



YEAH I REMEMBER CUZ!! :biggrin: WHERE THE SHOP BOUT TO B? TELL CUZZ I SAID WEST CRACCIN....

ILL LOOK OUT 4 U HOMIE HIT ME UP LATER?  


HOW BO DOING?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2007, 02:29 PM~9427754
> *SHIT ITS HOT AZ FUCC OUT HERE NOW... RECORD SHIT!!!!!!!!!! :0 DRY THEN A MOFO  :angry:
> *


It's a lil chilly out here as well! But nowhere near as bad as the crib in Detroit! I can't stand that snow and ice shit!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 11 2007, 05:45 PM~9427843
> *It's a lil chilly out here as well! But nowhere near as bad as the crib in Detroit! I can't stand that snow and ice shit!
> *



WELL U KNOW I LOVE THE SNOW HOMIE HAHA LOL


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2007, 02:43 PM~9427834
> *YEAH I REMEMBER CUZ!! :biggrin: WHERE THE SHOP BOUT TO B? TELL CUZZ I SAID WEST CRACCIN....
> 
> ILL LOOK OUT 4 U HOMIE HIT ME UP LATER?
> HOW BO DOING?
> *



U mean Boo dogg? he straight. fo sho


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 11 2007, 05:49 PM~9427869
> *U mean Boo dogg? he straight. fo sho
> *



YEAH BOO DOGG.. HE'S BETTER??? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

well this is how the brother in orange count







y do it;;;dip'n in the 714;;


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 11 2007, 10:23 PM~9430399
> *well this is how the brother in orange count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y do it;;;dip'n in the 714;;
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtSoIcnbc5U :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 11 2007, 10:23 PM~9430399
> *well this is how the brother in orange count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y do it;;;dip'n in the 714;;
> *


WUZ UP HOMIES? NICE PIC!


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 04:18 AM~9432880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtSoIcnbc5U :biggrin:
> *


NICE VIDEO F W!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 04:18 AM~9432880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtSoIcnbc5U :biggrin:
> *



yo dirt422 where hollywood anyway??? man i remember that vid wow way bacc then  do u have c-bone hook up???? :cheesy: 


west good 81 fleetwood??


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Dec 12 2007, 07:11 AM~9433245
> *NICE VIDEO F W!
> *




o g west good with ya bro??????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Dec 11 2007, 10:41 PM~9432078
> *until the black lowrider topic is deleted  i will continue to be racist  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 01:18 AM~9432880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtSoIcnbc5U :biggrin:
> *



...I member that vid.....

81 fleetwood how u know bout that video


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 12 2007, 12:40 PM~9434254
> *...I member that vid.....
> 
> 81 fleetwood how u know bout that video
> *




cameo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2007, 09:39 PM~9414576
> *:biggrin: I would like to compete against you but your in the rag class
> *


you ain't Black! kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 12 2007, 10:04 AM~9434019
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 11 2007, 08:23 PM~9430399
> *well this is how the brother in orange count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y do it;;;dip'n in the 714;;
> *


"they groovin to Santa Ana and they plan ta make a hellified mount of money"


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 12:18 AM~9432880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtSoIcnbc5U :biggrin:
> *


Is that fool white or albino?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 12 2007, 10:50 AM~9434794
> *you ain't Black!  kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF was up with that text message. ****** you aint Paul Mooney!! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 12 2007, 11:40 AM~9434254
> *...I member that vid.....
> 
> 81 fleetwood how u know bout that video
> *


wat ya mean how i know bout it??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 12 2007, 09:17 AM~9433535
> *yo dirt422 where hollywood anyway??? man i remember that vid wow way bacc then   do u have c-bone hook up???? :cheesy:
> west good 81 fleetwood??
> *


shit homie same ol shit cuzz, ay lock the box all the way up in da ass lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 12 2007, 02:28 PM~9435696
> *Is that fool white or albino?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 11:47 AM~9435845
> *:uh:
> *


WTF Shit bricks..........I don't know. Nor do you :uh: :0


----------



## Dirt422

> wat ya mean how i know bout it??



cuz that video wasn't no popular video, didn't even know it got
released anywhere...




> west good 81 fleetwood??
> 
> 
> Hollywood chillin in the I.E. I'll get with you on the hook up. I dont run into the lil homies too much, cuz they up to no good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 12 2007, 02:51 PM~9435943
> *WTF Shit bricks..........I don't know. Nor do you  :uh:  :0
> *


well he aint white i know that much fool


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 11:56 AM~9435996
> *well he aint white i know that much fool
> *


Its hard to tell if he's albino.......but if he ain't white, then he prolly is albino. Not like there are much choices left. Don't really matter.


----------



## cripn8ez

yeah get me that info dirt shit get me all the homie'z hook up ive been gone awhile.... :thumbsup: 


u cats aint never heard of true blue keke loc??????? cuz is albino he's a cool cat!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 12 2007, 02:58 PM~9436013
> *Its hard to tell if he's albino.......but if he ain't white, then he prolly is albino. Not like there are much choices left. Don't really matter.
> *


THAT'S KEE KEE LOCO. THE *****'S ALBINO. I SEEN HIM ON HARD IN DA PAINT TOO.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2007, 03:30 PM~9427194
> *WHO ME? BRO IM TRYIN TO MAKE IT OUT THERE HOMIE REAL TALK!!! :biggrin:  U GOT ANY HOOK UP ON TICCITS?
> *


I WAS TALKIN BOUT HIM SMOKIN DANK BUTT FOR BRAINS :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2007, 01:30 PM~9436313
> *I WAS TALKIN BOUT HIM SMOKIN DANK BUTT FOR BRAINS :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


****** said butt for brains.....lol :nicoderm:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2007, 01:28 PM~9436282
> *THAT'S KEE KEE LOCO.  THE *****'S ALBINO.  I SEEN HIM ON HARD IN DA PAINT TOO.
> *



Yup dat's the homie Harlem's Finest.

Hey crpn8ezy, you cee me bust a cameo up in there  

my younger dayz........ :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 12 2007, 03:46 PM~9436436
> *Yup dat's the homie Harlem's Finest.
> 
> Hey crpn8ezy, you cee me bust a cameo up in there
> 
> my younger dayz........ :biggrin:
> *


WHERE?? I NEED A CLOSER LOOK
:nicoderm:


----------



## Maverick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIsktFFJmP4&feature=related

cripn8ez??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 12 2007, 02:37 PM~9435756
> *WTF was up with that text message. ****** you aint Paul Mooney!! :uh:
> *


PAUL MOONEY'S THAT *****. HE STRAIGHT DON'T GIVE A FUCK! I SEEN HIM RUN OFF TWO MAWFUCKIN PECKERWOODS WITH HIS JOKES


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 12 2007, 03:50 PM~9436464
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIsktFFJmP4&feature=related
> 
> cripn8ez??
> *


HA :YAWN: :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 12 2007, 04:46 PM~9436436
> *Yup dat's the homie Harlem's Finest.
> 
> Hey crpn8ezy, you cee me bust a cameo up in there
> 
> my younger dayz........ :biggrin:
> *



YEA I SAW UR AZZ IN THERE THATS Y I SAID CAMEO HAHA!!!!! I WAS POSE TO B THERE BUT I WAS SUM WHERE ELSE WHEN YALL SHOT THAT PART!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 



YEAH THEM WAS THE DAY LOC MISS THEM ALL HOMIE BUT SHIT WE STILL HERE TO TALK BOUT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 12 2007, 04:50 PM~9436464
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIsktFFJmP4&feature=related
> 
> cripn8ez??
> *





HAHA FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 12 2007, 02:57 PM~9436544
> *HAHA  FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

I'LL HOLLA AT CHALL FOOLS LATER. MY CADDY KEEPS CUTTIN OFF. I THINK IT'S THE TPS SENSOR.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 12 2007, 11:37 AM~9435756
> *WTF was up with that text message. ****** you aint Paul Mooney!! :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU FIDDLER!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2007, 02:02 PM~9436586
> *I'LL HOLLA AT CHALL FOOLS LATER.  MY CADDY KEEPS CUTTIN OFF.  I THINK IT'S THE TPS SENSOR.
> *













Umm Yea make sure you get us that TPS report when your done mmmmKay


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Dec 11 2007, 02:33 PM~9427776-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey keep your eye open for any rags out there. gots to be a decent price though, not too much of a project. 58-68 impalas only, specially dem 59's.
> 
> the homie marv bout to open up a paint/body shop soon. member cuzz??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got a 63 rag project right now, needs floors and body work askin' $9,500 OBO..gotta '58 rag with the three deuce 348 too with errthang but thats gonna cost mucho bukcs...but it's for sale...just sold the '59 rag for 60k but it was complete and ready for plaque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 12 2007, 10:50 AM~9434794
> *you ain't Black!  kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut 'yo fat Bo Diddlly..ham bonin' ass up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Fried Chicken [email protected] 12 2007, 12:28 PM~9435696
> *Is that fool white or albino?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Albino...Dirt Gang WS Harlem
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 12 2007, 12:58 PM~9436013
> *Its hard to tell if he's albino.......but if he ain't white, then he prolly is albino. Not like there are much choices left. Don't really matter.
> *


...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I heard Tyrone is building a Lowrider bike for Vegas '08 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :|


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 03:07 PM~9437570
> *I heard Tyrone is building a Lowrider bike for Vegas '08 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :|
> *


That fool needs to quit dickin with them bikes and get himself a rider.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 12 2007, 04:13 PM~9437619
> *That fool needs to quit dickin with them bikes and get himself a rider.
> *


 :yessad: 

That foo be all up the bike section now..talm' bout banana seats 'n shit :uh: I'mma tell Gangster. :nosad:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 03:38 PM~9437779
> *:yessad:
> 
> That foo be all up the bike section now..talm' bout banana seats 'n shit :uh: I'mma tell Gangster. :nosad:
> *


 :0 You're gonna make him :tears: 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:  j/p


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 04:07 PM~9437570
> *I heard Tyrone is building a Lowrider bike for Vegas '08 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :|
> *


Next time a little bird whispers something in your ear, make sure it's not a looney-bird.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 12 2007, 06:44 PM~9438874
> *Next time a little bird whispers something in your ear, make sure it's not a looney-bird.
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 12 2007, 06:44 PM~9438874
> *Next time a little bird whispers something in your ear, make sure it's not a looney-bird.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 06:07 PM~9437570
> *I heard Tyrone is building a Lowrider bike for Vegas '08 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :|
> *


WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT FOO RIDES A SKATEBOARD TO WORK :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 03:54 PM~9437487
> *We got a 63 rag project right now, needs floors and body work  askin' $9,500 OBO..gotta '58 rag with the three deuce 348 too with errthang but thats gonna cost mucho bukcs...but it's for sale...just sold the '59 rag for 60k but it was complete and ready for plaque.
> 
> ...
> *



59 is da shizniitt  ...was it cut?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2007, 04:02 PM~9436586
> *I'LL HOLLA AT CHALL FOOLS LATER.  MY CADDY KEEPS CUTTIN OFF.  I THINK IT'S THE TPS SENSOR.
> *


CADDY's BACK UP AND ROLLIN. I HAD TO TWEEK IT A BIT.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2007, 01:49 PM~9436454
> *WHERE??  I NEED A CLOSER LOOK
> :nicoderm:
> *




I'm get in one of these hard n da paints and be staaarrahhh!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 12 2007, 09:22 PM~9439302
> *I'm get in one of these hard n da paints and be staaarrahhh!
> *


***** STOP LYING, CEE AINT FUCKIN WITCHU


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2007, 07:36 PM~9439423
> ****** STOP LYING, CEE AINT FUCKIN WITCHU
> *



HA..when U see me on Vol 8 I'll shout u out


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 12 2007, 10:14 PM~9439812
> *HA..when U see me on Vol 8 I'll shout u out
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 12 2007, 07:17 PM~9439238-->
> 
> 
> 
> WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT FOO RIDES A SKATEBOARD TO WORK :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 07:19 PM~9439261
> *59 is da shizniitt  ...was it cut?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw..all stock except for the interiour..had the paint dividers and errthang.
> 
> Dirt..you checked out our cars at the museum on fairfax yet? Imperials got the 79 candy Lincoln, rag '58 and the gypsy rose on display.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Dec 12 2007, 08:14 PM~9439812
> *HA..when U see me on Vol 8 I'll shout u out
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2007, 05:07 PM~9437570
> *I heard Tyrone is building a Lowrider bike for Vegas '08 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :|
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 12 2007, 11:28 AM~9435696
> *Is that fool white or albino?
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
well who ever got "HARD IN DA PAINT" seen this albino CRIP.."Comin from a true BLUE"...

He is the cat dat say 
"BLU DIVISION 1.7 MILLION"

He rappin wit GLASSES MALONE......

WEST CRACKIN HOMIES.. WEST GOOD SNOW... I KNOW YO CALI ID SHOULD BE EXPIRED BY NOW... TIME TO COME AND GET THEM RENEWED... :biggrin: 

WE GOTS LOTS OF GOOD  BACK HERE AT HOME...COME GET A BAR OF IT...</span>


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:14 AM~9441833
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> well who ever got "HARD IN DA PAINT" seen this albino CRIP.."Comin from a true BLUE"...
> 
> He is the cat dat say
> "BLU DIVISION 1.7 MILLION"
> 
> He rappin wit GLASSES MALONE......
> 
> WEST CRACKIN HOMIES.. WEST GOOD SNOW... I KNOW YO CALI ID SHOULD BE EXPIRED BY NOW... TIME TO COME AND GET THEM RENEWED... :biggrin:
> 
> WE GOTS LOTS OF GOOD   BACK HERE AT HOME...COME GET A BAR OF IT...</span>
> *




west up homie man i caled u the other day no answer??????? i need that vol. 6 loco!!  im try n to make it home 4 the new yr picnic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

OK, ARE WE ALL READY TO GET BACK ON TOPIC?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 13 2007, 02:14 AM~9441833
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> well who ever got "HARD IN DA PAINT" seen this albino CRIP.."Comin from a true BLUE"...
> 
> He is the cat dat say
> "BLU DIVISION 1.7 MILLION"
> 
> He rappin wit <span style=\'colorrange\'>GLASSES MALONE......
> 
> WEST CRACKIN HOMIES.. WEST GOOD SNOW... I KNOW YO CALI ID SHOULD BE EXPIRED BY NOW... TIME TO COME AND GET THEM RENEWED... :biggrin:
> 
> WE GOTS LOTS OF GOOD   BACK HERE AT HOME...COME GET A BAR OF IT...</span></span>
> *


YEAH, MR 1.7 MIL HIMSELF. DID YOU GO TO THE PARTY HE HAD FOR THE SIGNING DEAL?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WAKE UP FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 13 2007, 12:29 PM~9444047
> *WAKE UP FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN BROTHER :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 13 2007, 10:40 AM~9444625
> *AMEN BROTHER :yessad:
> *


----------



## Tyrone

"I have more respect for a man that tells me how he feels. Even if he's wrong. Than one that comes to me as an angel. And is nothing but a devil." Malcolm X


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Martin had a dream but Malcolm had a plan baby!


----------



## DIPN714

THIS IS THE WAY BROTHERS DO THE THANG


----------



## DIPN714

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...nt=MOV05596.flv


----------



## DIPN714

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q180/in...nt=MOV05596.flv


----------



## DIPN714

My WebpageBIG AL DOING THE THANG


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 13 2007, 08:37 PM~9449135
> *THIS IS THE WAY BROTHERS DO THE THANG
> *


I sure hope not...look like a stock car w/o bumpers on chinas that only hops really high... = boring. Now that yellow/red truck y'all got..thats the shiznit.


----------



## THA LIFE

Yeah I went to the signin party... free drinks... he bought the bar.....

He suppose to come by the Factor House studio tonite and lay his 16 for our up and coming album BLOOD CUZZINS......

A colabo of bonafied bloods and crips...

It's gonna be a COMPTON BANGER...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 13 2007, 11:07 PM~9449404
> *Yeah I went to the signin party... free drinks... he bought the bar.....
> 
> He suppose to come by the Factor House studio tonite and lay his 16 for our up and coming album BLOOD CUZZINS......
> 
> A colabo of bonafied bloods and crips...
> 
> It's gonna be a COMPTON BANGER...
> *


----------



## 187PURE

AY SHAW, RECOGNIZE THIS GUY








IT'S LIL FEE (TIEQUAN COX). HE'S THE FOO THAT TRIED TO ASSASINATE TOOKIE IN PRISON. AIGHT, BACK TO TOPIC


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 13 2007, 11:31 PM~9450217
> *AY SHAW, RECOGNIZE THIS GUY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S LIL FEE (TIEQUAN COX).  HE'S THE FOO THAT TRIED TO ASSASINATE TOOKIE IN PRISON.  AIGHT, BACK TO TOPIC
> *


WHAT A DUMBASS.....WHY TAKE BONUS PEN CHANCES WHEN ARNOLD WAS GONNA BAKE SOME TOOKIES ANYWAY?


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 13 2007, 10:25 AM~9443592
> *OK, ARE WE ALL READY TO GET BACK ON TOPIC?
> *


I'M ALL FOE IT PATNA. TELL ME SUMPIN, WHATS TWO WORDS IN FRENCH THAT EVERY BRUVA IN DIS TOPIC KNOWS????






























COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 13 2007, 01:14 AM~9441833
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> well who ever got "HARD IN DA PAINT" seen this albino CRIP.."Comin from a true BLUE"...
> 
> He is the cat dat say
> "BLU DIVISION 1.7 MILLION"
> 
> He rappin wit GLASSES MALONE......
> 
> WEST CRACKIN HOMIES.. WEST GOOD SNOW... I KNOW YO CALI ID SHOULD BE EXPIRED BY NOW... TIME TO COME AND GET THEM RENEWED... :biggrin:
> 
> WE GOTS LOTS OF GOOD   BACK HERE AT HOME...COME GET A BAR OF IT...</span></span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>THAT IS SO CRIP. ALBINO'S ARE RARE, BUT ALBINO CRIPS ARE EVEN RARER.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl: good to see you back in black lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

ANGEL DID YOU PUT THE MUSIC IN YET?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2007, 04:41 PM~9455225
> *ANGEL DID YOU PUT THE MUSIC IN YET?
> *


just started runnin' all the wiring now, then i gotta go get the pakcage tray fiberglass'd then it's on.


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY GOT ANY FLICS OF O/G AC (RIP) FROM COMPTON MAJESTICS. HE HAD THE CLEANEST BLACK '5


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

welcome black skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 15 2007, 01:34 AM~9457844
> *welcome black skim
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

WHATS UP ALL??????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2007, 06:01 AM~9468305
> *WHATS UP ALL??????????
> *


Good Moanin


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2007, 08:01 AM~9468305
> *WHATS UP ALL??????????
> *


ICE SKATING OVER DITCHES (LITTERALLY). IT'S COLD AS FUCK! ALL THIS ICE MADE ME GO HOME AND SLAM THE LOW TO THE GROUND.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2007, 08:15 AM~9468689
> *ICE SKATING OVER DITCHES (LITTERALLY).  IT'S COLD AS FUCK!  ALL THIS ICE MADE ME GO HOME AND SLAM THE LOW TO THE GROUND.
> *


Not me niccuh, I was enjoying the sunshine yesterday picking oranges for some fresh squezzed O.J :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2007, 11:15 AM~9468689
> *ICE SKATING OVER DITCHES (LITTERALLY).  IT'S COLD AS FUCK!  ALL THIS ICE MADE ME GO HOME AND SLAM THE LOW TO THE GROUND.
> *



PARK IT STAY INSIDE BRO......... :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2007, 04:43 PM~9455235
> *just started runnin' all the wiring now, then i gotta go get the pakcage tray fiberglass'd then it's on.
> *


 :uh: 
Dont use cheap swapmeet wires............Ill be lookin :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 10:18 AM~9468709
> *Not me niccuh, I was enjoying the sunshine yesterday picking oranges for some fresh squezzed O.J :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT, MUST BE NICE


----------



## 187PURE

Angel is your rider going to be ready for Majestics New Year's picnic?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2007, 09:18 AM~9468709
> *Not me niccuh, I was enjoying the sunshine yesterday picking oranges for some fresh squezzed O.J :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2007, 09:35 AM~9469539
> *Angel is your rider going to be ready for Majestics New Year's picnic?
> *


I'll answer that for him:





















*HELLLLLLL NOOOO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dirt422

FCE...u gonna be @ the Majestic's picnic??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 17 2007, 07:11 PM~9472941
> *FCE...u gonna be @ the Majestic's picnic??
> *


Nah homie, I'm already up in British Columbia for the winter break. When I get back, we gonna hit up the shaw right? Don't be making no excuses either.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Dec 17 2007, 08:56 AM~9468955-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> Dont use cheap swapmeet wires............Ill be lookin :scrutinize:  :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> foo..i got the same as you!
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 17 2007, 10:35 AM~9469539
> *Angel is your rider going to be ready for Majestics New Year's picnic?
> *


naw..not untill summer


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2007, 11:53 PM~9475113
> *foo..i got the same as you!
> naw..not untill summer
> *


Its looking real good right now though :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2007, 09:35 AM~9469539
> *Angel is your rider going to be ready for Majestics New Year's picnic?
> *


***** HIS SHIT AIN'T EVEN PAINTED!!!!


----------



## SHAMROCK

SHAMROCK in black lowriders topic we need to bring lowriding back to cleveland the RIGHT way :thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMROCK

do that ***** brotha Lynch Hung do shows in LA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Dec 18 2007, 06:31 PM~9478862
> *do that ***** brotha Lynch Hung do shows in LA
> *


LYNCH NEED TO JUST HANG IT UP. AFTER SEASON OF THE SICNESS HE WENT :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

I NEED ANOTHER MUTHAFUCKIN FRAME. I'MA WRAP THAT BITCH THIS TIME


----------



## SHAMROCK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 18 2007, 06:00 PM~9479491
> *LYNCH NEED TO JUST HANG IT UP.  AFTER SEASON OF THE SICNESS HE WENT :thumbsdown:
> *




shittttttttttttt............. :thumbsdown: ....... mybe its just me but i can relate to most of the shit the big homie is talking about in there last CD/all lynch and 8's CD's the ****** keep it real homie :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 18 2007, 07:01 PM~9479504
> *I NEED ANOTHER MUTHAFUCKIN FRAME.  I'MA WRAP THAT BITCH THIS TIME
> *


 :0 shoulda fully wrapped that hoe 1st time around :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Dec 18 2007, 08:41 PM~9480207
> *shittttttttttttt.............  :thumbsdown: ....... mybe its just me but  i can relate to most of the shit the big homie is talking about in there last CD/all lynch and 8's CD's the ****** keep it real homie  :biggrin:
> *


whachu know about a sick made house :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 18 2007, 12:53 AM~9475113
> *foo..i got the same as you!naw..not untill summer
> *


Im using rockford fosgate 4 ga. power wire it comes in there wire kits  Oh did i mention its blue too :biggrin:


----------



## SHAMROCK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2007, 09:46 PM~9481199
> *whachu know about a sick made house :0
> *


 :thumbsup: may man ..........loaded was the shit ,EbK4- :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

u cats seen the movie he made called eat now sum shit like that????? man its a trip he eats people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 05:57 AM~9482864
> *u cats seen the movie he made called eat now sum shit like that????? man its a trip he eats people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea that ***** was a fool with that canabolism shit. 
What happened to him, is he dead or locked up? :dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 09:35 AM~9482930
> *yea that ***** was a fool with that canabolism shit.
> What happened to him, is he dead or locked up? :dunno:
> *



I HEARD HE GOT ALL LOOPED UP (WET) AND STARTED TRIPIN WITH A SHOTGUN OR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT I THINK HE IS LOCCED UP 4 THAT SHIT???????? POSSE TO HAVE ALL DAY 4 THAT SHIT 3RD STRIKE OR SUM SHIT????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez

HAVE U LISTIN TO THAT CD HE HAS WIT MC EIHT???????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 06:39 AM~9482941
> *HAVE U LISTIN TO THAT CD HE HAS WIT MC EIHT???????
> *


don't really remember. You got it? Upload it!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Dec 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9480207
> *shittttttttttttt.............  :thumbsdown: ....... mybe its just me but  i can relate to most of the shit the big homie is talking about in there last CD/all lynch and 8's CD's the ****** keep it real homie  :biggrin:
> *


BY EATING BABY NUTS :dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 10:02 AM~9482994
> *don't really remember. You got it? Upload it!!
> *




I GOT IT BUT IM NOT THAT GOOD AT THIS COMPUTER SHIT DONT KNOW HOW TO UP LOAD??????????? :uh: ITS SORT OF OLD NOW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 07:57 AM~9482864
> *u cats seen the movie he made called eat now sum shit like that????? man its a trip he eats people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOW EAT. I HAD THE FLIC. IT WAS KINDA WACK. I THINK TRIPLE SICX BOUNTY WAS IN IT. HIM AND HIS WIFE GOT ARRESTED FOR MOLESTING THEIR DAUGHTER OR SOME SHIT.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2007, 08:02 AM~9483199
> *  HIM AND HIS WIFE GOT ARRESTED FOR MOLESTING THEIR DAUGHTER OR SOME SHIT.
> *


 :0 :0 Straight up??


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odTMrVmz_kU


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 10:03 AM~9483211
> *:0  :0 Straight up??
> *


YUP. I'LL POST THE LINK SOON


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 09:02 AM~9482994
> *don't really remember. You got it? Upload it!!
> *


HERE'S ONE TRACK
THE ALBUM IS CALLED THE NEW SEASON. I AINT REALLY FEELING IT THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 10:04 AM~9483216
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odTMrVmz_kU
> *


YEAH. THAT MOVIE WAS AS LOW BUDGET AS IT GETS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 09:57 AM~9483184
> *I GOT IT BUT IM NOT THAT GOOD AT THIS COMPUTER SHIT DONT KNOW HOW TO UP LOAD??????????? :uh: ITS SORT OF OLD NOW
> *


I THINK YOU CAN DO IT WITH MEGA UPLOAD OR ZSHARE OR SOME SHIT. DON'T WERR BOUT IT. THE ALBUM AINT WORTH IT ANYWAY.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 07:57 PM~7385320
> *DIPPINIT be finger typin'
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2007, 11:45 PM~9481192
> *:0 shoulda fully wrapped that hoe 1st time around :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW TTT. MOTION 3 HYDRAULICS IS HITTIN ME FOR 35 TO DO A FULLY WRAPPED.


----------



## 187PURE

SICX STORY

NOW I KNOW WHY THEY CALL HIM THAT


----------



## cripn8ez

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:23 AM~9483315
> *SICX STORY
> 
> NOW I KNOW THEY CALL HIM THAT
> *



WOW THEY GOT ISSUES WHAT THE FUCC WRONG WIT PEOPLE THESE DAY WIT THIS WAY OUT SHIT??????????? :angry: 


FUCCING WITH KIDS MAN THATS THE ONLY THING WE GOT LEFT THAT IS PURE NOT FUCCED UP MAN I HATE WHEN SHIT HAPPENS TO KIDS THAT SHIT GETS ME :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 10:33 AM~9483354
> *:angry:
> WOW THEY GOT ISSUES WHAT THE FUCC WRONG WIT PEOPLE THESE DAY WIT THIS WAY OUT SHIT??????????? :angry:
> FUCCING WITH KIDS MAN THATS THE ONLY THING WE GOT LEFT THAT IS PURE NOT FUCCED UP MAN I HATE WHEN SHIT HAPPENS TO KIDS THAT SHIT GETS ME  :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2007, 08:23 AM~9483315
> *SICX STORY
> 
> NOW I KNOW THEY CALL HIM THAT
> *


what fucking scumbag :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 11:36 AM~9483691
> *what fucking scumbag :uh:
> *


I MEANT NOW I KNOW WHY THEY CALL HIM THAT :0


----------



## 187PURE

ONE ***** DEAD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 08:38 AM~9482935
> *I HEARD HE GOT ALL LOOPED UP (WET) AND STARTED TRIPIN WITH A SHOTGUN OR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT I THINK HE IS LOCCED UP 4 THAT SHIT???????? POSSE TO HAVE ALL DAY 4 THAT SHIT 3RD STRIKE OR SUM SHIT????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


link?


----------



## SHAMROCK

yeah got to like that new CD wit him and 8 that shit is slick ...what happen to mr doc


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2007, 02:54 PM~9484466
> *link?
> *




NO LINK STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 19 2007, 03:31 PM~9485158
> *NO LINK STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hear say then


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2007, 05:07 PM~9485377
> *hear say then
> *



PROBLY SO :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2007, 08:23 AM~9483315
> *SICX STORY
> 
> NOW I KNOW WHY THEY CALL HIM THAT
> *



that's some sicc stuff..they probably get him in the pinta..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

man...ya'll ain't talkin about nothin'' lame ass cake shit...this aint the source.com...damn cuz  what ya'll gonna be talkin about next..shoes???


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2007, 04:09 PM~9486215
> *man...ya'll ain't talkin about nothin'' lame ass cake shit...this aint the source.com...damn cuz  what ya'll gonna be talkin about next..shoes???
> *


yea where can I get some blue and gold A1's.............been looking on ebay to no avail :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2007, 05:00 PM~9486659
> *yea where can I get some blue and gold A1's.............been looking on ebay to no avail :biggrin:
> *


haha but you know what I'm saying...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2007, 04:09 PM~9486215
> *man...ya'll ain't talkin about nothin'' lame ass cake shit...this aint the source.com...damn cuz  what ya'll gonna be talkin about next..shoes???
> *




:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin' Dirt? Merry XMAS to you and all the homies in this topic...stay true, build your cars and get crakin' for 2008!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2007, 05:34 PM~9486963
> *Whats hatnin' Dirt? Merry XMAS to you and all the homies in this topic...stay true, build your cars and get crakin' for 2008!
> *


it's supposed to say Tomas' garage :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 19 2007, 05:36 PM~9486977
> *it's supposed to say Tomas' garage  :uh:
> *


 we gonna put u on the set next !


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 19 2007, 05:36 PM~9486977
> *it's supposed to say Tomas' garage  :uh:
> *




Same to you homie! To all LIL homies & they famlies....


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2007, 06:26 PM~9487480
> *we gonna put u on the set next !
> *


OH SNAP! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TYRONE MUST BE REALLY BUSY ON THAT BIKE.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2007, 09:58 PM~9488722
> *TYRONE MUST BE REALLY BUSY ON THAT BIKE.
> *


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 01:18 AM~9432880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtSoIcnbc5U :biggrin:
> *


vid was removed, what was the name of the song?


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEEPS????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

WHATUPDOE!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 20 2007, 06:51 AM~9491109
> *WEST GOOD PEEPS????????
> *



Wutz hattin Snow? U making it out here for the 1st? Da homiez gonna have 
some nice stuff up there...........


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 20 2007, 04:16 PM~9493306
> *Wutz hattin Snow? U making it out here for the 1st? Da homiez gonna have
> some nice stuff up there...........
> *



MAN I M TRY N LOCO?????????? :uh: DONT LOOK GOOD THOUGH............... :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

GET UP GET READY 4 CHOW SIT ON UR BUNKS GET READY 4 CHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

sup Snow and da rest?


----------



## bigswanga

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2007, 10:31 AM~9500060
> *sup Snow and da rest?
> *




WHAT UP CRENSHAW & ALL THE OTHERS :thumbsup: 



HOPE EVERYONES WEEKEND IS GOOD AND UR X-MAS HOLIDAY IS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 22 2007, 08:53 AM~9507655
> *WHAT UP CRENSHAW & ALL THE OTHERS :thumbsup:
> HOPE EVERYONES WEEKEND IS GOOD AND UR X-MAS HOLIDAY IS BETTER :biggrin:
> *


x2 - merry x mas everybody and happy holidays


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hope every 1 has a black christmas lol but have a good 1 and lets get 08 craccin


----------



## TRUDAWG

Merry Christmas ******!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 23 2007, 05:40 PM~9515408
> *Merry Christmas ******!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WITH THAT BOTTLE EVERYTHING IS MERRY :cheesy: 



BACC TO CHA LOC'Z


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQfSIZiv8q4


----------



## TRUDAWG

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5101151145344689135


----------



## Skim

I got a question for the brothers lowriding outside of Los Angeles or the west coast in general.
what are your reactions about lowriding from fellow blacks who have fallen victim to the big wheel craze. It seems that most blacks outside of LA have either jumped on the big rim bandwagon or just arent involved in lowriding now. I know here in Texas we dont have a big Donk scene like the rest of the south but I know blacks lowriders out here are in the minority up against the big rim craze.

For me I still get my props but I have heard the "Aw ***** you need to throw some 24's on that bitch" many times :uh: 

When Cripn8ez talked came out to Dallas, we talked about it a little. It seems that in the south, black folks into lowriding is shrinking.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2007, 08:58 PM~9488722
> *TYRONE MUST BE REALLY BUSY ON THAT BIKE.
> *


 :uh: Wow. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SHITS CRAZZY CUZ THEY BE LIKE MAN SUM 24S OR 26S WOULD LOOK TIGHT ON THE 64? I BE LIKE YEAH RITE LOL


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 27 2007, 12:10 AM~9539326
> *SHITS CRAZZY CUZ THEY BE LIKE MAN SUM 24S OR 26S WOULD LOOK TIGHT ON THE 64? I BE LIKE YEAH RITE LOL
> *


You be likin that shit 2 cuz mawmeen loc shit.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 27 2007, 12:10 AM~9539326
> *SHITS CRAZZY CUZ THEY BE LIKE MAN SUM 24S OR 26S WOULD LOOK TIGHT ON THE 64? I BE LIKE YEAH RITE LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I LIKE HOW THEM 71-73 CAPRICES IN IMPALAS SIT ON 24S AND 26S WITH A REAL DONK STANCE NOT HIGH AT ALL


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2007, 10:33 PM~9539055
> *I got a question for the brothers lowriding outside of Los Angeles or the west coast in general.
> what are your reactions about lowriding from fellow blacks who have fallen victim to the big wheel craze. It seems that most blacks outside of LA have either jumped on the big rim bandwagon or just arent involved in lowriding now. I know here in Texas we dont have a big Donk scene like the rest of the south but I know blacks lowriders out here are in the minority up against the big rim craze.
> 
> For me I still get my props but I have heard the "Aw ***** you need to throw some 24's on that bitch"  many times  :uh:
> 
> When Cripn8ez talked came out to Dallas, we talked about it a little. It seems that in the south, black folks into lowriding is shrinking.
> *


down here theres only a hand ful of black lowriders. 2 of them are in individuals houston chap :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 27 2007, 12:16 AM~9539358
> *I LIKE HOW THEM 71-73 CAPRICES IN IMPALAS SIT ON 24S AND 26S WITH A REAL DONK STANCE NOT HIGH AT ALL
> *


You aint black anyways weenie, donk fucker.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I NEVA SAID I WAS FUCKER. WONT YA GO OFF TOPIC OR SUMTHIN


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 27 2007, 12:21 AM~9539396
> *I NEVA SAID I WAS FUCKER. WONT YA GO OFF TOPIC OR SUMTHIN
> *


You act like it loc :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HOW DO YOU ACT BLACK? HUH TELL ME FOOL??!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 27 2007, 12:30 AM~9539460
> *HOW DO YOU ACT BLACK? HUH TELL ME FOOL??!!!!!!
> *


SHITS CRAZZY CUZ THEY BE LIKE MAN SUM 24S OR 26S WOULD LOOK TIGHT ON THE 64? I BE LIKE YEAH RITE LOL :uh:


----------



## Eazy

WHAT UP 81.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Dec 27 2007, 01:35 AM~9539511
> *WHAT UP 81.....
> *


SUP FOOL THIS SQUARE ACTIN CRAZZY MAN


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 27 2007, 12:43 AM~9539568
> *SUP FOOL THIS SQUARE ACTIN CRAZZY MAN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 11:16 PM~9539365
> *down here theres only a hand ful of black lowriders. 2 of them are in individuals houston chap  :biggrin:
> *


im another black lowrider.. aint many of us in houston..


----------



## TRUDAWG

In Detroit the Big rim craze is what's in now, but we still get props from everyone just because it's so uncommon to see lowriders. I've heard a few times that my car would look tight on some 20+ rims, but hell I've heard everything from it'll look good with a blower sticking out the hood to having the back tubbed out. To each is own, and much props to those who don't fall victom to fads. I remember back in 94 people thought I was crazy when I said I'm getting some "Switches" put on my regal......lol when everyone was rocking 15x8 daytons


----------



## lowridinboyz

wuz gud fellas


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2007, 01:33 AM~9539055
> *I got a question for the brothers lowriding outside of Los Angeles or the west coast in general.
> what are your reactions about lowriding from fellow blacks who have fallen victim to the big wheel craze. It seems that most blacks outside of LA have either jumped on the big rim bandwagon or just arent involved in lowriding now. I know here in Texas we dont have a big Donk scene like the rest of the south but I know blacks lowriders out here are in the minority up against the big rim craze.
> 
> For me I still get my props but I have heard the "Aw ***** you need to throw some 24's on that bitch"  many times  :uh:
> 
> When Cripn8ez talked came out to Dallas, we talked about it a little. It seems that in the south, black folks into lowriding is shrinking.
> *



When i first moved out here it was a nice amount of lowriders rolin around (G-Ridez) and others but now the lowlow scine up here has kind of faded away in the few yrs ive been out here but also in the last yr 1/2 it has been piccing bacc up WESTSIDE C.C CHARLOTTE has been tryin to put it on the map out here and its going good lot more lowlowz are coming out the wood work!!!!!!!! :biggrin: but yes the big wheel thing is how they do it and most of the big wheel driver are brotha's 85% and most of the lowriders are white out here with some spanish cats few brotha's sprinkled around :angry: 

if we can just keep the lowrider luv alround the world with no drama it will spread and get bigger the drama scares sum cats away but then again it just might not b in them to ride low, teach is own...

ive always loved lowriding and lowrider's its just when i moved out here and got out of the pen & left the land with all that raw raw shit (hood bullshit) alone an b hind me its more time to build,ride,just b a better person and realy ride to the fullest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


pinot is= creed color lets just make this shit happen the right way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatinaGina

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 26 2007, 11:33 PM~9539495
> *SHITS CRAZZY CUZ THEY BE LIKE MAN SUM 24S OR 26S WOULD LOOK TIGHT ON THE 64? I BE LIKE YEAH RITE LOL :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 27 2007, 01:08 AM~9539308
> *:uh: Wow.  :uh:
> *


Wad Up Brutha from another Mother. 
The Fam said whats been good witcha.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 27 2007, 01:01 AM~9539725
> *In Detroit the Big rim craze is what's in now, but we still get props from everyone just because it's so uncommon to see lowriders. I've heard a few times that my car would look tight on some 20+ rims, but hell I've heard everything from it'll look good with a blower sticking out the hood to having the back tubbed out. To each is own, and much props to those who don't fall victom to fads. I remember back in 94 people thought I was crazy when I said I'm getting some "Switches" put on my regal......lol when everyone was rocking 15x8 daytons
> *



I think the big rim thing took off mainly because its so easy to slap big rims on any older GM car and they think its the hottest shit out and everybody started doing that shit. Its just easy/ Theres some fools out here that got some regals and cuttys missing bumper fillers but they got 22's and 4s :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> Wad Up Brutha from another Mother.
> The Fam said whats been good witcha.
> [/b]


I'm good, 'G'. How y'all?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Dec 27 2007, 06:03 AM~9540688
> *wuz gud fellas
> *



wut up homie


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 27 2007, 09:36 PM~9545647
> *I'm good, 'G'. How y'all?
> *


Just Tryin to Make it. Waiting on tax time to help finish up somethings. Hows L.V. treating you.


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 12:52 AM~9539653
> *im another black lowrider.. aint many of us in houston..
> *


Even less in the entire state of Colorado


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 27 2007, 07:36 PM~9545647
> *I'm good, 'G'. How y'all?
> *


hey Ty whats good? You still have the four?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP KNEEGROWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2007, 01:57 PM~9551610
> *SUP KNEEGROWS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG

wuz good whitcha??
You coming to the Majestics picnic on the 1st? hno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 28 2007, 03:20 PM~9551790
> *wuz good whitcha??
> You coming to the Majestics picnic on the 1st? hno:
> *


you gonna post the pics :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

old school shit
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6098898744785254301
:yessad:
majestics picnic 07 video someone made
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=5970903


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback+Dec 28 2007, 09:59 AM~9550102-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey Ty whats good?  You still have the four?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3dbEn8pPuKk
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2007, 01:57 PM~9551610
> *SUP KNEEGROWS!!!!!!!!
> *


F OFF!! KOONTA


----------



## Skim

so 81FLEET did your shit get peeled?


----------



## juanitozoot

im tired of black people getting credit for what us CHICANOS invented i thimk LOWRIDIN is a mexican culture thing for the raza 
the PACHUCOS were the ones who invented them 
BLACKS STICK TO YALLS FAGGET ASS "DONKS"


----------



## juanitozoot

im tired of black people getting credit for what us CHICANOS invented i thimk LOWRIDIN is a mexican culture thing for the raza 
the PACHUCOS were the ones who invented them 
BLACKS STICK TO YALLS FAGGET ASS "DONKS"


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by juanitozoot_@Dec 29 2007, 03:14 AM~9556604
> *im tired of black people getting credit for what us CHICANOS invented i thimk LOWRIDIN is a mexican culture thing for the raza
> the PACHUCOS were the ones who invented them
> BLACKS STICK TO YALLS FAGGET ASS "DONKS"
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

and mexicans didn't create the english language but you still use it:uh: 

please stay out of this topic with your negativity


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 29 2007, 11:07 AM~9557958
> *and mexicans didn't create the english language but you still use it:uh:
> 
> please stay  out of this topic with your negativity
> *


don't even sweat it homie, you can obviously tell that someone had to create a different user name to post that. 
Meaning that it's some pussy that's been on here for awhile and was too scared to voice his opinion under his own name.
Everybody post up your Donks!
Here's mine


----------



## cripn8ez

here's mine'z





















HAHA MY DONKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2007, 11:20 AM~9558017
> *don't even sweat it homie, you can obviously tell that someone had to create a different user name to post that.
> Meaning that it's some pussy that's been on here for awhile and was too scared to voice his opinion under his own name.
> Everybody post up your Donks!
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice donk :biggrin: haha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2007, 10:38 PM~9555015
> *so 81FLEET did your shit get peeled?
> *


what ya mean homie?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 29 2007, 01:42 PM~9558763
> *what ya mean homie?
> *


C'mon man I know you up on the urban vanacular now

peeled= ripped off


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL YEAH IT JUST CAME OUTTA NOWHERE BUT HELL YEAH I GOT DEEBOWED :machinegun:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2007, 01:20 PM~9558017
> *don't even sweat it homie, you can obviously tell that someone had to create a different user name to post that.
> Meaning that it's some pussy that's been on here for awhile and was too scared to voice his opinion under his own name.
> Everybody post up your Donks!
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah homie your right i'm cool now, i gotta remind myself that its just an internet bully

heres my "donks"


















daily "donk"










and "donk" in progress









and my old "donk" that i just sold


----------



## sic713

my ride in the making.. aint much yet..but its my 1st low..
doing it right the 1st time..


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2007, 04:34 PM~9552610
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=3dbEn8pPuKk
> 
> *



CF didnt know u could sing homie. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 29 2007, 12:04 PM~9557946
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


exactly lol, I like how as a pachuco he said "YALLS" :biggrin: 2 posts, this fool registered just to post in this topic :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 29 2007, 12:56 PM~9558219
> *here's mine'z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA MY DONKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn that fleet is tight


----------



## Tyrone

> Just Tryin to Make it.  Waiting on tax time to help finish up somethings.  Hows L.V. treating you.
> [/b]


Las Vegas is treating me alright, 'G'. Just working six days a week trying to get ahead.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Dec 28 2007, 09:59 AM~9550102
> *hey Ty whats good?  You still have the four?
> *


'MB', what's crackin'?! I'm good. Yes, I still have my '64 Impala. I'm still attempting to sell it. You know anyone interested in it? They must be willing to travel because the car is currently in Illinois.


----------



## Tyrone

> Is that you, Angel?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by juanitozoot_@Dec 29 2007, 01:14 AM~9556604
> *im tired of black people getting credit for what us CHICANOS invented i thimk LOWRIDIN is a mexican culture thing for the raza
> the PACHUCOS were the ones who invented them
> BLACKS STICK TO YALLS FAGGET ASS "DONKS"
> *


First, you a coward-ass bitch for posting this. You just so-happen to be a "new member" to this site. I know that to be false. You're someone that has been here for awhile, but was too scared to use your real screen name.

Second, Mexican-Americans did not create lowriding. Study the history. And not the history according to LRM. Mexican-Americans deserve credit for creating LRM.

Third, before you come on here posting your ignorant rhetoric, do a spell check first.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by juanitozoot_@Dec 29 2007, 01:14 AM~9556605
> *im tired of black people getting credit for what us CHICANOS invented i thimk LOWRIDIN is a mexican culture thing for the raza
> the PACHUCOS were the ones who invented them
> BLACKS STICK TO YALLS FAGGET ASS "DONKS"
> *


you are an idiot homie dont come up here talking that mess u probaly dont even have a car respect the fourm and dont disrespect others with ur stupidy :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2007, 10:38 PM~9555015
> *so 81FLEET did your shit get peeled?
> *


its not 81 no more


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2007, 10:36 PM~9561701
> *its not 81 no more
> *


I see..  For a minute I thought you was gonna change it to 64 WALKING :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by juanitozoot_@Dec 29 2007, 02:14 AM~9556605
> *im tired of black people getting credit for what us CHICANOS invented i thimk LOWRIDIN is a mexican culture thing for the raza
> the PACHUCOS were the ones who invented them
> BLACKS STICK TO YALLS FAGGET ASS "DONKS"
> *


 BLACK PEOPLE MADE LOWRIDERS POPULAR, SO DONT COME ON THE BULLSHIT BECAUSE ALL THESE RACES ON LIL BEEN GETTING ALONG

SO GO SOMEWHERE AND EAT A DICK U ******


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2007, 12:17 AM~9561963
> *I see..   For a minute I thought you was gonna change it to 64 WALKING  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowridersfinest

I DONT EVEN THINK HE MEXICAN


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 29 2007, 10:13 PM~9562508
> *BLACK PEOPLE MADE LOWRIDERS POPULAR , SO DONT COME ON THE BULLSHIT BECAUSE ALL THESE RACES ON LIL BEEN GETTING ALONG
> *


KID that is fiction!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 28 2007, 08:35 AM~9549407
> *wut up homie
> *


 wut it do homie ?


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 12:18 AM~9562556
> *KID that is fiction!!!!!!!
> *


RAP the eazier said tan dunn video

west coast videos


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 29 2007, 08:03 PM~9560943
> *First, you a coward-ass bitch for posting this. You just so-happen to be a "new member" to this site. I know that to be false. You're someone that has been here for awhile, but was too scared to use your real screen name.
> 
> Second, Mexican-Americans did not create lowriding. Study the history. And not the history according to LRM. Mexican-Americans deserve credit for creating LRM.
> 
> Third, before you come on here posting your ignorant rhetoric, do a spell check first.
> *


so who "created" it,blacks?According to my father,who has been lowriding since 56 said it was a combination of mexicans/blacks and whites.They were originally called "shorts"(not lowriders) and were a sub genre of Customs.He has said that there were very few blacks(but the were there) in the late 50's but they really started getting involved in the 60's.


----------



## TRUDAWG

lets not get into a pissing contest about who created lowriding. I have mad respect for the O.G's both mexican and black.
This topic was dedicated to some of the O.G black lowriders that were putting it down back in the day. nothing more nothing less uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WE DONT NEED NOMORE BLACK N BROWN WARS NOW!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 29 2007, 10:23 PM~9562606
> *RAP the eazier said tan dunn video
> 
> west coast videos
> *


Lowrider been famous way!!!!!! b4 rap videos, in fact rap videos ONLY made lowriders commercialized more in the movement.

but the true is most of those Lowriders in those Video's belong to HOMIES & not to the rappers.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2007, 11:37 PM~9562749
> *lets not get into a pissing contest about who created lowriding. I have mad respect for the O.G's both mexican and black.
> This topic was dedicated to some of the O.G black lowriders that were putting it down back in the day. nothing more nothing less uffin:
> *


no pissing contest,did I say anything about mexicans starting it?Nope,stated facts from my father that was around back then and he is sitting about ten feet from me as I type this.Saying that blacks started lowriding is just as ignorant as saying that mexicans did.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2007, 10:39 PM~9562774
> *WE DONT NEED NOMORE BLACK N BROWN WARS NOW!!!
> *


specially on the web........ ridicules!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 01:45 AM~9562836
> *specially on the web........ ridicules!!!!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN, SHIT


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2007, 10:46 PM~9562844
> *YOU KNOW WHAT IN SAYIN, SHIT
> *


???????

You mean insane???? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 29 2007, 11:42 PM~9562811
> *no pissing contest,did I say anything about mexicans starting it?Nope,stated facts from my father that was around back then and he is sitting about ten feet from me as I type this.Saying that blacks started lowriding is just as ignorant as saying that mexicans did.
> *


no one said shit about blacks starting lowriding, so you sound just as ridiculus putting words in peoples mouths


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 12:42 AM~9562810
> *Lowrider been famous way!!!!!! b4 rap videos, in fact rap videos ONLY made lowriders commercialized more in the movement.
> 
> but the true is most of those Lowriders in those Video's belong to HOMIES & not to the rappers.
> *


I think rap videos may have spread lowriding to places that never seen it before but as for who started it, I think it started in the neighborhoods, varrios and ghettos where black and brown both lived. Nothing to argue about, I think its fucked up because that fool came in here and posted that stupid shit just to cause an argument.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 10:50 PM~9562879
> *I think rap videos may have spread lowriding to places that never see n it before but as for who started it, I think it started in the neighborhoods, varrios and ghettos where black and brown both lived.
> *


X1000000000

Be side LOWRIDER magazines that is another reason there is LOWRIDERS all over the word!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 10:50 PM~9562879
> * But as for who started it, I think it started in the neighborhoods, varrios and ghettos where black and brown both lived.
> *


That was in the 60's & 70's era till now but, from the 50's down do you know?????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 12:54 AM~9562905
> *X1000000000
> 
> Be side LOWRIDER magazines that is another reason there is LOWRIDERS all over the word!!!!!
> *


I remember the first Lowrider Magazine I seen when I was 11 and Im 36 now, an older kid Armando Reyes on my older brothers baseball team brought it to practice and let me look at it while I was sitting on the bleachers. I remember there was a Datsun B-210 with hydros throwing sparks and it was called "Fire Fly" lol. shit was crazy... :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2007, 11:49 PM~9562871
> *no one said shit about blacks starting lowriding, so you sound just as ridiculus putting words in peoples mouths
> *


thats why I asked "who blacks?"I was just trying to figure out what he was implying since he really did not finish his sentence.The question was directed to him and I am wondering why you answered it?As far as sounding ridiculus,no-not at all,I did not put words into anybodys mouths.If you would go back and read where I gave credits to BLACKs.I come on this thread quite often because I find it interesting and would like to know more about the rolls that blacks have played in the movement.And please dont TRY and come on here chopping me down,I will school you any day of the week when it comes to lowriding, be it history,working on cars or just living the lifestyle-I dont give a fuck if you are brown,black or BRIGHT FUCKING PINK!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 29 2007, 11:02 PM~9562984
> *thats why I asked "who blacks?"I was just trying to figure out what he was implying since he really did not finish his sentence.The question was directed to him and I am wondering why you answered it?As far as sounding ridiculus,no-not at all,I did not put words into anybodys mouths.If you would go back and read where I gave credits to BLACKs.I come on this thread quite often because I find it interesting and would like to know more about the rolls that blacks have played in the movement.And please dont TRY and come on here chopping me down,I will school you any day of the week when it comes to lowriding, be it history,working on cars or just living the lifestyle-I dont give a fuck if you are brown,black or BRIGHT FUCKING PINK!
> *


X2 THAT RIGHT.


----------



## Skim

NOW NOW PEOPLE, I LIKE ALL OF YOU, LETS NOT START E FIGHTING :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9563034
> *NOW NOW PEOPLE, I LIKE ALL OF YOU, LETS NOT START E FIGHTING  :biggrin:
> *


no biggy,Im over it.Its just that this guy came on here flapping lips when I actully gave credit to blacks.You gonna drop off that 235 to me? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2007, 01:12 AM~9563085
> *no biggy,Im over it.Its just that this guy came on here flapping lips when I actully gave credit to blacks.You gonna drop off that 235 to me? :biggrin:
> *


come get it. you are only 1 state away :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2007, 12:16 AM~9563128
> *come get it.  you are only 1 state away :0
> *


but I dont drive through Texas,I know you come through New Mexico. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Youtube spread lowriding. CF is the one who single handedly linked lowriding with gang banging. He needs to either put down the gun or switch.....shouldn't have both. :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 29 2007, 02:56 PM~9558219
> *here's mine'z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA MY DONKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



damn that fleet is tight 



thanx skin im bout to put sum chrome undies on it soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



and as far as cuzzo talking that shit fucc him he's just sum e-banbger with nothing to do and if he had to make a new name to talk that bullshit he aint shit but a pussy hiding b hind another name "you fuccing mark"


its all good all race's like i keep saying fucc haters "they hate cuz they luv what u do but cant do it"  


KEEP RIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2007, 11:20 AM~9558017
> *don't even sweat it homie, you can obviously tell that someone had to create a different user name to post that.
> Meaning that it's some pussy that's been on here for awhile and was too scared to voice his opinion under his own name.
> Everybody post up your Donks!
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tight car homie.. and dem donks is xtra tight...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 29 2007, 11:56 AM~9558219
> *here's mine'z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA MY DONKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I think yo donks is too big! Hahah

Big Body look nice Snow.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i only see 1 donk? lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 31 2007, 02:40 PM~9573144
> *I think yo donks is too big! Hahah
> 
> Big Body look nice Snow.....
> *





haha :biggrin: thanx dirt man i wont b able to make it out there 4 the pic nic loco :angry: tell the homies i said west up and ill b home sooon to kicc it :biggrin: 


take sum flicc loc lots of them  


HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Keep it gangsta yall......Keep it gangsta................

Strictly 26's and up fo me.....LOL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 31 2007, 11:39 AM~9573598
> *Keep it gangsta yall......Keep it gangsta................
> 
> Strictly 26's and up fo me.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. How long you had the tre for?


----------



## Dirt422

bout a year...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 31 2007, 03:45 PM~9573652
> *bout a year...
> *







NICE AZZ CARS LOC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR EACH ONE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 31 2007, 02:42 PM~9573157
> *i only see 1 donk? lol
> *





THE 72 IMP!!!!!!!!!!! 30 TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2007, 12:17 AM~9561963
> *I see..   For a minute I thought you was gonna change it to 64 WALKING  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Dirt..where were u foo, saw the 61...looked good.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2008, 11:39 PM~9593575
> *Dirt..where were u foo, saw the 61...looked good.
> *



PICS NICCA


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2008, 11:39 PM~9593575
> *Dirt..where were u foo, saw the 61...looked good.
> *



PICS NICCA


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2008, 10:39 PM~9593575
> *Dirt..where were u foo, saw the 61...looked good.
> *



Man I was bouncin around everywhere. Got there so late .. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Majestics picnic was off the chain! Glad I was able to attend! I got a few pics, but I got a shitty camera so I didn't take very many. I'll post up what I got laterz


----------



## KandyKutty

i love this topic love to see my bros reppin the sport i dont think its that big of a deal who started it cause we all hold it together


----------



## KandyKutty

my big homey reppin the mid west for all of us


----------



## KandyKutty

sean and i in ville congrats bro


----------



## TRUDAWG

Congrats Sean for getting in LRM and the Cover none the less :thumbsup: 

Wuts Good Whitcha KandyKutty........I seen you was taking the 64 back to stock.......you giving up on Lowriding???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP HOMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2008, 09:48 AM~9595907
> *SUP HOMIES!!!!!!!!
> *


you go to Victoria Secrests today??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 3 2008, 08:51 AM~9595920
> *you go to Victoria Secrests today??
> *


SECRESTS????????????


----------



## "G-Money"

Happy New Year Ryders.


----------



## cripn8ez

WHATS GOOD MY BROTHA'S???????????????


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 3 2008, 12:09 PM~9595718
> *Congrats Sean for getting in LRM and the Cover none the less :thumbsup:
> 
> Wuts Good Whitcha KandyKutty........I seen you was taking the 64 back to stock.......you giving up on Lowriding???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


nah im a rider for life just needed to change some stuff up on that car gotta engine for sale if you know someone lookin


----------



## BRAVO

sup fellas


----------



## Dirt422

Wutz hat'n


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F.


----------



## drasticbean

BUMP...... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

ttt


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

HAPPY NEW YEARS SUCKAZ. TYRONE GONNA BUST OUT A BAD AZZ TRIKE. DON'T HATE FOR OH EIGHT.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jan 7 2008, 05:58 AM~9628892
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS SUCKAZ. TYRONE GONNA BUST OUT A BAD AZZ TRIKE. DON'T HATE FOR OH EIGHT.
> *


let's see some pics of the bike that you speak of :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2008, 09:31 AM~9628977
> *let's see some pics of the bike that you speak of :0  :biggrin:
> *





WHATS THE SAYING PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN???????  



WEST GOOD WITH U TRUDAWG????? U HAVE A GOOD NEW YR AND X -MAS??


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 7 2008, 06:33 AM~9628984
> *WHATS THE SAYING PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN???????
> WEST GOOD WITH U TRUDAWG?????  U HAVE A GOOD NEW YR AND X -MAS??
> *


not too bad, was in LA for new years, it was off the hook. I only took a few pics cuz my camera fucked up.
How about yours?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 AM~9629057
> *not too bad, was in LA for new years, it was off the hook. I only took a few pics cuz my camera fucked up.
> How about yours?
> *





SHIT I CANT CONPLAIN THE KIDS HAD A BALL THATS ALL THAT MATTERS... :biggrin: 


NOW NEW YRS THATS SUM THING DIF. GOT FUCCED UP TOOK THE BIG BODY OUT 4 A WHILE AND CHILLED  WIFIE AND I...  

MAN I WAS TRYIN TO GOTO THE HOME FRONT (LA) BUT NO GO GLAD U HAD A BALL DID U GOTO THE PIC NIC?????


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats Good wit my Black LowRiders.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> Whats Good wit my Black LowRiders.
> [/b]


CHILLIN', CHILLIN'!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2008, 12:30 PM~9629931
> *CHILLIN', CHILLIN'!!!!!
> *


 :uh: THE MAN SAID BLACK LOWRIDERS


----------



## 187PURE

YALL GIVE ME YALL OPPINION ON SOMETHING. I GOT 6 SWITCHES (F-B-SS) AND PLAN TO HOOK UP ONE SQUARE DUMP TO THE FRONT. THE PROBLEM IS I'MA HAVE TO LET MY SIDE-SIDE GO UNLESS I SPEND ABOUT A NICKLE ON ANOTHER SQUARE. SHOULD I ELIMINATE MY SIDE-SIDE AND RUN THE ONE SQUARE, OR SHOULD I SCRAPE UP A NICKLE AND GET ANOTHER SQUARE AND KEEP MY SIDE-SIDE? BTW, I NOTICED A LOTTA CATS ARE ONLY RUNNING 4 SWITCHES.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Nobody uses side to side anymore. That shit is for car dancers. All I do is lock, lay, and 3 wheel


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2008, 10:15 AM~9638048
> *Nobody uses side to side anymore. That shit is for car dancers. All I do is lock, lay, and 3 wheel
> *




I AGREE I ONLY GOT 4 SWITCHIES TOO AND THEM MY HOPPIN SWITCH THAT I TAKE OUT THE CAR.... :biggrin: 




HOWZ EVERONE DO N?


----------



## 187PURE

SO IN OTHER WORDS, LET THE SIDE TO SIDE GO AND SAVE 5 HUNNID


----------



## cripn8ez

BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



UNLESS U GOT IT LIKE THAT????? ITS UR CALL LOCO????????


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY EVER HEAR OF WATERMAN DUMPS? MY HOMIE SAID HE WOULD FRONT ME ONE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 10:23 AM~9638087
> *ANYBODY EVER HEAR OF WATERMAN DUMPS?  MY HOMIE SAID HE WOULD FRONT ME ONE
> *




IVE HERD OF THEM BUT NEVER HAD 1 AINT THEY OLD??????? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

LOVIN YOUR AVATAR CRIPN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 8 2008, 09:24 AM~9638090
> *IVE HERD OF THEM BUT NEVER HAD 1 AINT THEY OLD??????? :uh:
> *


I THINK SO. MY HOMIE WAS LIKE "PUT 'EM IN THE CAR AND TRY 'EM". I DON'T KNOW IF I WANNA DO ALL THAT WORK PROBLY FOR NOTHING


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 09:23 AM~9638087
> *ANYBODY EVER HEAR OF WATERMAN DUMPS?  MY HOMIE SAID HE WOULD FRONT ME ONE
> *


when I think if waterman dumps, puts me in the same mind set as some MosterGreens.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 10:26 AM~9638097
> *LOVIN YOUR AVATAR CRIPN
> *



4 SHO HOMIE IT WAS HARD BUT IM STILL HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> when I think if waterman dumps, puts me in the same mind set as some MosterGreens.
> [/b]


IS THAT A GOOD THANG?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 10:29 AM~9638113
> *IS THAT A GOOD THANG?
> *




VEGIES???????????????


----------



## 187PURE

WHERE THAT FOO' SKIM AT? HE WAS CLOWNIN WHEN I CRACKED MY FRAME. IT'S BACK "TOGETHER AGAIN" LIKE PEACHES AND HERB. WHEEL IS NICE AND STRAIGHT


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 09:13 AM~9638041
> *YALL GIVE ME YALL OPPINION ON SOMETHING.  I GOT 6 SWITCHES (F-B-SS) AND PLAN TO HOOK UP ONE SQUARE DUMP TO THE FRONT.  THE PROBLEM IS I'MA HAVE TO LET MY SIDE-SIDE GO UNLESS I SPEND ABOUT A NICKLE ON ANOTHER SQUARE.  SHOULD I ELIMINATE MY SIDE-SIDE AND RUN THE ONE SQUARE, OR SHOULD I SCRAPE UP A NICKLE AND GET ANOTHER SQUARE AND KEEP MY SIDE-SIDE?  BTW, I NOTICED A LOTTA CATS ARE ONLY RUNNING 4 SWITCHES.
> *


So i take that your trying to get your swing on in the front a little bit. 

IMO. I would just go with the one square to the front save a little loot put that in the gas and get your ride on.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 8 2008, 09:30 AM~9638119
> *VEGIES???????????????
> *


OH OH, YOU MEAN MUSTARD GREENS :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> So i take that your trying to get your swing on in the front a little bit.
> 
> IMO. I would just go with the one square to the front save a little loot put that in the gas and get your ride on.
> [/b]


TRUE DAT. MY TRADEMARK USED TO BE SIDE WAYZ TO DA LIQUOR STO'. I WOULD RIDE ALL THE WAY THERE LEANIN, GRAB A BOTTLE OF YAC POTION, AND DRIVE BACK DRUNK THEN A MUTHAFUCKA WIT THE CAR STILL ON LEAN


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 09:29 AM~9638113
> *IS THAT A GOOD THANG?
> *


I don't really look at as a good thing or a bad thing just that to me thier some old school dumps like mostergreens. 

or like some running some O.G. Daltas vs. some Italian's


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 09:36 AM~9638136
> *TRUE DAT.  MY TRADEMARK USED TO BE SIDE WAYZ TO DA LIQUOR STO'.  I WOULD RIDE ALL THE WAY THERE LEANIN, GRAB A BOTTLE OF YAC POTION, AND DRIVE BACK DRUNK THEN A MUTHAFUCKA WIT THE CAR STILL ON LEAN
> *


   Thats whats up.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 09:33 AM~9638129
> *OH OH, YOU MEAN MUSTARD GREENS :dunno:
> *


I'M TRIPPIN


----------



## 187PURE

> I don't really look at as a good thing or a bad thing just that to me thier some old school dumps like mostergreens.
> 
> or like some running some O.G. Daltas vs. some Italian's
> [/b]


OH DON'T SNEEZE ON ITALIANS. I GOT A FEW INCHES USING ITALIANS. WASN'T POTATO CHIPPIN' EITHER


----------



## 187PURE

ANOTHER QUESTION: SHOULD I KEEP MY #9 MARZOCCHI OR STEP THAT UP? WHAT #'s ARE YOU GUYS RUNNING?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

APPRECIATE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 07:02 AM~9638204
> *ANOTHER QUESTION:  SHOULD I KEEP MY #9 MARZOCCHI OR STEP THAT UP?  WHAT #'s ARE YOU GUYS RUNNING?
> *


IF YOU'RE SINGLE PUMP GO #11


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2008, 10:45 AM~9639087
> *IF YOU'RE SINGLE PUMP  GO #11
> *


depending on how many volts your running of course


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2008, 12:46 PM~9639100
> *depending on how many volts your running of course
> *


48 volts


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 11:23 AM~9639412
> *48 volts
> *


would barely spin the #11
keep whatchu got


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2008, 01:29 PM~9639459
> *would barely spin the #11
> keep whatchu got
> *


good lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> I don't really look at as a good thing or a bad thing just that to me thier some old school dumps like mostergreens.
> 
> or like some running some O.G. Daltas vs. some Italian's
> [/b]


OH NOW I REMEMBER. THEM OL SKOOL MONSTER GREEN DUMPS :0


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 08:13 AM~9638041
> *YALL GIVE ME YALL OPPINION ON SOMETHING.  I GOT 6 SWITCHES (F-B-SS) AND PLAN TO HOOK UP ONE SQUARE DUMP TO THE FRONT.  THE PROBLEM IS I'MA HAVE TO LET MY SIDE-SIDE GO UNLESS I SPEND ABOUT A NICKLE ON ANOTHER SQUARE.  SHOULD I ELIMINATE MY SIDE-SIDE AND RUN THE ONE SQUARE, OR SHOULD I SCRAPE UP A NICKLE AND GET ANOTHER SQUARE AND KEEP MY SIDE-SIDE?  BTW, I NOTICED A LOTTA CATS ARE ONLY RUNNING 4 SWITCHES.
> *


YOU NEED TO SLIDE THE OLE SIDE 2 SIDE TO THA SIDE. SIDE TO SIDE IS FOR WEENIES.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2008, 07:36 AM~9638136
> *TRUE DAT.  MY TRADEMARK USED TO BE SIDE WAYZ TO DA LIQUOR STO'.  I WOULD RIDE ALL THE WAY THERE LEANIN, GRAB A BOTTLE OF YAC POTION, AND DRIVE BACK DRUNK THEN A MUTHAFUCKA WIT THE CAR STILL ON LEAN
> *



LOL...gangsta..gangsta...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2008, 01:45 PM~9639087
> *IF YOU'RE SINGLE PUMP  GO #11
> *




YEA I GOT AN #11 IN MY CAPRICE BLK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TO THE FRONT!!!!!!!! :cheesy: MY SHIT GETS UP THERE......  



WEST WEST DIRT422 AND ALL MY BROTHAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

hey cripn I might be up in charlotte next month for the CIAA tournament, i'll let you know when its closer.


----------



## cripn8ez

4 SHO HIT ME UP IM HERE BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 07:32 AM~9646676
> *YEA I GOT AN #11 IN MY CAPRICE BLK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TO THE FRONT!!!!!!!! :cheesy: MY SHIT GETS UP THERE......
> WEST WEST DIRT422 AND ALL MY BROTHAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


HOW MANY BATTERIES TO THAT ONE PUMP? ARE YOU EVEN RUNNING A SINGLE GATE?


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats Good Riders.


----------



## 187PURE

> Whats Good Riders.
> [/b]


NOTHIN.. CHILLIN. TRYNA FREAK 'EM THIS SUMMER WHEN I REDO THE CADDY


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THE DEALS AT ON UPPER AND LOWER CHROMED AND MOLDED A-ARMS? UPPERS BEING XTENDED ABOUT AN INCH.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 10:09 AM~9646875
> *HOW MANY BATTERIES TO THAT ONE PUMP? ARE YOU EVEN RUNNING A SINGLE GATE?
> *



I GOT 8 NOW BUT IM BOUT TO ADD 4 MORE WITH THE ADEX.....


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 09:15 AM~9646890
> *NOTHIN.. CHILLIN.  TRYNA FREAK 'EM THIS SUMMER WHEN I REDO THE CADDY
> *


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## cripn8ez

> I'm with you on that one.
> [/b]




X3 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 09:19 AM~9646909
> *I GOT 8 NOW BUT IM BOUT TO ADD 4 MORE WITH THE ADEX.....
> *


NAW, I MEAN HOW MANY BATTERIES ON THAT 1 PUMP? ARE YOU RUNNING SINGLE?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 10:28 AM~9646933
> *NAW, I MEAN HOW MANY BATTERIES ON THAT 1 PUMP?  ARE YOU RUNNING SINGLE?
> *




8 BUT ABOUT 2 ADD 4 MORE THAT MAKES 12....


----------



## cripn8ez

YES SINGLE A PISTON


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 09:18 AM~9646905
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THE DEALS AT ON UPPER AND LOWER CHROMED AND MOLDED A-ARMS?  UPPERS BEING XTENDED ABOUT AN INCH.
> *


You tryin to give it to'em this year ain't cha. 
What size wheels you swangin 13's,14's?


----------



## 187PURE

> You tryin to give it to'em this year ain't cha.
> What size wheels you swangin 13's,14's?
> [/b]


13's ALLDAY BABY!!!! ALL THE TIME. BTW, I'M TRYING TO TRACK DOWN A BUMPER KIT. ANY LEADS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 09:32 AM~9646938
> *8 BUT ABOUT 2 ADD 4 MORE THAT MAKES 12....
> *


YOU PUTTIN 12 BATTERIES ON ONE PUMP??!! HOW MANY BATTERIES YOU HAVE TOTAL ON YOUR WHOLE SETUP?


----------



## 187PURE

A BUNCH OF WHITE MEN IN SUITES JUST WALKED IN. I HAD TO PLAY IT OFF LIKE I WAS WORKING :ugh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 12:37 PM~9647537
> *YOU PUTTIN 12 BATTERIES ON ONE PUMP??!!  HOW MANY BATTERIES YOU HAVE TOTAL ON YOUR WHOLE SETUP?
> *




YEP RIGHT NOW 8..... BUT GONNA ADD 2 OR 4 MORE


----------



## Dirt422

wus happening cripn


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 9 2008, 12:57 PM~9647675
> *wus happening cripn
> *




CHILL N DIRT!!!!!!!!!!! U???


----------



## cripn8ez

I MEAN WEST CRIPN??????? HAHA HOW THE HOMIES DO N?????


----------



## Dirt422

Just maintaining homeboy......

Trying to get it straight in the 08'... I wuz checking out the westside CC site....

Looks nice, you doing the damn thing!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 9 2008, 01:12 PM~9647790
> *Just maintaining homeboy......
> 
> Trying to get it straight in the 08'... I wuz checking out the westside CC site....
> 
> Looks nice, you doing the damn thing!
> *



U KNOW JUST STAY N A FLOAT HOMEBOY :biggrin: 


THANX THOUGH  

WE ABOUT A YR STRONG NOW THE HOMIE N LA & DFW GAVE ME THE OK AND I RAN WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 9 2008, 01:12 PM~9647790
> *Just maintaining homeboy......
> 
> Trying to get it straight in the 08'... I wuz checking out the westside CC site....
> 
> Looks nice, you doing the damn thing!
> *




I FORGOT U LIKE THAT SONG UR LOC DID WITH SUM CATS OUT HERE HAHA TRY N TO GET ON C-BONES LEVEL LOL... WHERE MY LOC AT DID U GET HIS HOOK UP??????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 11:49 AM~9647620
> *YEP RIGHT NOW 8..... BUT GONNA ADD 2 OR 4 MORE
> *


SO HOW MANY BATTERIES YOU HAVE TOTAL ON YOUR SETUP?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 12:49 PM~9647620
> *YEP RIGHT NOW 8..... BUT GONNA ADD 2 OR 4 MORE
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2008, 10:20 AM~9647852
> *I FORGOT U LIKE THAT SONG UR LOC DID WITH SUM CATS OUT HERE HAHA TRY N TO GET ON C-BONES LEVEL LOL... WHERE MY LOC AT DID U GET HIS HOOK UP??????
> *



I'm gonna get that 4 ya, just gotta holla @ the lil homies when I see them.
Hey I'm a hit u 2nite bout to bounce right now..


----------



## 187PURE

anybody know what song mack 10 sampled backyard boogie off of?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP FELLAS!!!!!!! F.C.E. KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

OUR DAY IS COMING!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 02:36 PM~9648494
> *anybody know what song mack 10 sampled backyard boogie off of?
> *



dont know let me go play it and ill try n tell u loc!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

O'Shea


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hatnin" Dirt????

2008 is startin' off ruff on my side...but watch!


----------



## 187PURE

MY HOMIE JUST FRONTED ME THESE WATERMAN DUMPS. ARE THEY ANY GOOD? CAN I GET THOSE INCHES LIKE AN ADEL OR ADEX WOULD GIVE YOU?


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 06:42 PM~9652213
> *MY HOMIE JUST FRONTED ME THESE WATERMAN DUMPS.  ARE THEY ANY GOOD?  CAN I GET THOSE INCHES LIKE AN ADEL OR ADEX WOULD GIVE YOU?
> *


 No fool. You gotta PAY to play.


----------



## Dirt422

O'Shea


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2008, 06:28 PM~9652065
> *Hatnin" Dirt????
> 
> 2008 is startin' off ruff on my side...but watch!
> *




Take yo time homie, I feel ya. Good thingz come to those who wait..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 18 2007, 12:47 PM~9252888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 o shit! i've been readin this topic all the way up to this point to come in page 26 and me and sic713's black asses on here. :biggrin: Watch out for this two, they goin be some furture OG's someday in the state of Texas.  but this topic is needed for us blacks that live this life style out side of LA. I started lowriding back in 96 as a sopmore in high school watchin my good homies rollin there cars around schools and hoods in Houston,Tx. and also the same year i picked up LRM with Dizza on the cover. Every since then ever car i own was are had to been a lowrider. But it was hard cause of me being black everbody always asumed i'm actin or wantin to be mexican cause i would be on 13's and everybody else was on 4's and swangers. I use to tell myself and people that this in not an act. Shit i thought i was crazy being the only black person cruzin the Richmand strip back in the day and that that only time i seen any blacks near lowriders was in videos. Up til now i dint know of any blacks that in lowriding that long. Then came the Cali Swangin videos and more reasoned Dip N DVD and that opened a whole other level of respect and proud i have for lowridin. O and i'm not Crazy anymore :biggrin: i've learned alot and still learnin as i grow and meet more black lowriders not to dis my mexican homies whom shown me the game also. But like to thank the OG's for puttin it down right way and hope to learn more from them. Big Shot out to Jim Brown and V-Max whom i meet showin my girls bike in Vegas!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 01:52 AM~9539653
> *im another black lowrider.. aint many of us in houston..
> *


dont forget me. i still have my H-TOWN address :biggrin: 
B"I"G Mick and Sticks with reppin the I
The homie with redical cutty from Dallas Tx
and a New homie in Killeen from Compton Cali who goes by 
California Ed


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2008, 08:46 PM~9652264
> *No fool. You gotta PAY to play.
> *


YEA I FEEL YOU. I DID A LITTLE RESEARCH ON THAT DAMN DUMP AND FOUND OUT THEY PRESSURE LOCK. I'MA JUST GRAB THAT CHROME ADEX OFF MY MAN FOR $300. JUST HAVE TO ELIMINATE MY SIDE-SIDE.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2008, 05:30 AM~9656233
> *:0  o shit! i've been readin this topic all the way up to this point to come in page 26 and me and sic713's black asses on here.  :biggrin:  Watch out for this two, they goin be some furture OG's someday in the state of Texas.   but this topic is needed for us blacks that live this life style out side of LA. I started lowriding back in 96 as a sopmore in high school watchin my good homies rollin there cars around schools and hoods in Houston,Tx. and also the same year i picked up LRM with Dizza on the cover. Every since then ever car i own was are had to been a lowrider. But it was hard cause of me being black everbody always asumed i'm actin or wantin to be mexican cause i would be on 13's and everybody else was on 4's and swangers. I use to tell myself and people that  this in not an act. Shit i thought i was crazy being the only black person cruzin the Richmand strip back in the day and that that only time i seen any blacks near lowriders was in videos. Up til now i dint know of any blacks that in lowriding that long. Then came the Cali Swangin videos and more reasoned Dip N DVD and that opened a whole other level of respect and proud i have for lowridin. O and i'm not Crazy anymore :biggrin: i've learned alot and still learnin as i grow and meet more black lowriders not to dis my mexican homies whom shown me the game also. But like to thank the OG's for puttin it down right way and hope to learn more from them. Big Shot out to Jim Brown and V-Max whom i meet showin my girls bike in Vegas!
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 9 2008, 11:32 PM~9653420
> *O'Shea
> *




CUZZO THAT SHIT IS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


ITS NEW TO MY EARS!!!!!!!!!!!


DO U STILL GOT THE MIND CLICC CD????????? MAN I NEED THAT ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2008, 11:36 AM~9648494
> *anybody know what song mack 10 sampled backyard boogie off of?
> *


The credits at allmusic.com list B. Ervin. Maybe a joint Booker Ervin put out? Doesn't the CD book say anything?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2008, 06:16 AM~9656478
> *CUZZO THAT SHIT IS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> ITS NEW TO MY EARS!!!!!!!!!!!
> DO U STILL GOT THE MIND CLICC CD????????? MAN I NEED THAT ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Cube is cold with that one....Mind Clicc haha dont know where dat CD is


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 10 2008, 03:52 PM~9658944
> *Cube is cold with that one....Mind Clicc haha dont know where dat CD is
> *




LOL YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THAT N THE OLDIES RACC... TRYED TO GET IT ON LINE NO GOOD THOUGHT U MIGHT HAVE IT STILL I GOT THE COVER BUT NO CD


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2008, 02:30 AM~9656233
> *:0  o shit! i've been readin this topic all the way up to this point to come in page 26 and me and sic713's black asses on here.  :biggrin:  Watch out for this two, they goin be some furture OG's someday in the state of Texas.   but this topic is needed for us blacks that live this life style out side of LA. I started lowriding back in 96 as a sopmore in high school watchin my good homies rollin there cars around schools and hoods in Houston,Tx. and also the same year i picked up LRM with Dizza on the cover. Every since then ever car i own was are had to been a lowrider. But it was hard cause of me being black everbody always asumed i'm actin or wantin to be mexican cause i would be on 13's and everybody else was on 4's and swangers. I use to tell myself and people that  this in not an act. Shit i thought i was crazy being the only black person cruzin the Richmand strip back in the day and that that only time i seen any blacks near lowriders was in videos. Up til now i dint know of any blacks that in lowriding that long. Then came the Cali Swangin videos and more reasoned Dip N DVD and that opened a whole other level of respect and proud i have for lowridin. O and i'm not Crazy anymore :biggrin: i've learned alot and still learnin as i grow and meet more black lowriders not to dis my mexican homies whom shown me the game also. But like to thank the OG's for puttin it down right way and hope to learn more from them. Big Shot out to Jim Brown and V-Max whom i meet showin my girls bike in Vegas!
> *




Keep ridin homeboy! I got some homies in H-town, been trying to turn them on to lowridin also, but all they like the elbows & vogues though


----------



## cripn8ez

SO WEST GOOD WITH CHA DIRT?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2008, 12:53 PM~9658957
> *LOL YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THAT N THE OLDIES RACC... TRYED TO GET IT ON LINE NO GOOD THOUGHT U MIGHT HAVE IT STILL I GOT THE COVER BUT NO CD
> *



Yeah I got the X-Con cover but no CD  Remeber him?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 10 2008, 03:57 PM~9658986
> *Yeah I got the X-Con cover but no CD   Remeber him?
> *




WHO????????? :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2008, 01:00 PM~9659010
> *WHO????????? :uh:
> *



X-Con..AkA-Bunky


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2008, 02:30 AM~9656233
> *:0  o shit! i've been readin this topic all the way up to this point to come in page 26 and me and sic713's black asses on here.  :biggrin:  Watch out for this two, they goin be some furture OG's someday in the state of Texas.   but this topic is needed for us blacks that live this life style out side of LA. I started lowriding back in 96 as a sopmore in high school watchin my good homies rollin there cars around schools and hoods in Houston,Tx. and also the same year i picked up LRM with Dizza on the cover. Every since then ever car i own was are had to been a lowrider. But it was hard cause of me being black everbody always asumed i'm actin or wantin to be mexican cause i would be on 13's and everybody else was on 4's and swangers. I use to tell myself and people that  this in not an act. Shit i thought i was crazy being the only black person cruzin the Richmand strip back in the day and that that only time i seen any blacks near lowriders was in videos. Up til now i dint know of any blacks that in lowriding that long. Then came the Cali Swangin videos and more reasoned Dip N DVD and that opened a whole other level of respect and proud i have for lowridin. O and i'm not Crazy anymore :biggrin: i've learned alot and still learnin as i grow and meet more black lowriders not to dis my mexican homies whom shown me the game also. But like to thank the OG's for puttin it down right way and hope to learn more from them. Big Shot out to Jim Brown and V-Max whom i meet showin my girls bike in Vegas!
> *


BE WHO YOU WANNA BE AND NEVER LET ANYONE TELL YOU DIFFFERENT....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 10 2008, 12:52 PM~9658944
> *Cube is cold with that one....Mind Clicc haha dont know where dat CD is
> *


Ice Cube don't know WTF he he wants to do. He don't know if he wants to be a respectable actor, comedian, gangster or revolutionary :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 10 2008, 04:06 PM~9659068
> *X-Con..AkA-Bunky
> *




HAHA OOOH SHIT WHERE IS THAT FOOL HE STILL TRYING TO RAP???????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2008, 05:28 PM~9660305
> *Ice Cube don't know WTF he he wants to do. He don't know if he wants to be a respectable actor, comedian, gangster or revolutionary :uh:
> *


HE'S MULTI TALENTED. SHIAT *****... I LOWRIDE, I'M A HALF-ASS CHEF, AND I TEACH PHYSICS. MAWFUCKAS WEAR DIFFERENT HATS.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2008, 02:53 PM~9658957
> *LOL YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THAT N THE OLDIES RACC... TRYED TO GET IT ON LINE NO GOOD THOUGHT U MIGHT HAVE IT STILL I GOT THE COVER BUT NO CD
> *


I JUST DOWNLOADED THAT SHIT TODAY BUT I CAN'T CRACK THE CODE TO BURN IT TO A CD. AINT ONE OF THE TRACKS CALLED "CHUCK WALKIN"?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2008, 05:44 PM~9661361
> *HE'S MULTI TALENTED.  SHIAT *****... I LOWRIDE, I'M A HALF-ASS CHEF, AND I TEACH PHYSICS.  MAWFUCKAS WEAR DIFFERENT HATS.
> *


aw man...fukc all that! He's clark kent....gangster one minute/weenie the next. besides..u send my shit loc?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2008, 08:51 PM~9662052
> *aw man...fukc all that! He's clark kent....gangster one minute/weenie the next. besides..u send my shit loc?
> *


I SENT IT OUT PRIORITY MALE THIS TIME. YOU SHOULD GET IT LESS THAN 3 DAYS.


----------



## DIPN714

BROTHERS FROM THE HOOD


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2008, 06:51 PM~9662052
> *aw man...fukc all that! He's clark kent....gangster one minute/weenie the next. besides..u send my shit loc?
> *




U know he doing the damn thing

Respected actor=nah
Tight rapper=yeah
Knows how to get cheddah= :yes: 


CF U got a sound man who knows how to get down? Got one dude to do it, but his prices is going up. Need some clean/custom work.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 10 2008, 09:11 PM~9663590
> *U know he doing the damn thing
> 
> Respected actor=nah
> Tight rapper=yeah
> Knows how to get cheddah= :yes:
> CF U got a sound man who knows how to get down? Got one dude to do it, but his prices is going up. Need some clean/custom work.*


That is one thing we don't got right now. Prices are always goin' up though. You can hit up bigswanga on here...he's in the 909...thats what he does for a livin'. but around us (323) i don't know.


----------



## Dirt422

good lookin


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2008, 08:49 PM~9661399
> *I JUST DOWNLOADED THAT SHIT TODAY BUT I CAN'T CRACK THE CODE TO BURN IT TO A CD.  AINT ONE OF THE TRACKS CALLED "CHUCK WALKIN"?
> *


YEAH THEM THE HOMIE FRO WAY BACC AND STILL TODAY MAN I CANT FIND THAT ANY WHERE??????? HOW U FIND IT SEND IT TO ME FIND THE BEST SONG ON THERE IS ROLLLING THROUGH THE P.C... ( PARAMOUNT CITY )


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 11 2008, 07:41 AM~9666077
> *YEAH THEM THE HOMIE FRO WAY BACC AND STILL TODAY MAN I CANT FIND THAT ANY WHERE??????? HOW U FIND IT SEND IT TO ME FIND THE BEST SONG ON THERE IS ROLLLING THROUGH THE P.C... ( PARAMOUNT CITY )
> *


I GOT YOU LOC. ALSO, IF YOU GOOGLE THAT SHIT YOU CAN FIND DOWNLOADS FOR A COUPLE $$. I DOWNLOADED MINE FOR FREE BUT WITH RESTRICTIONS :banghead:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 10 2008, 01:44 PM~9658400
> *The credits at allmusic.com list B. Ervin.  Maybe a joint Booker Ervin put out?  Doesn't the CD book say anything?
> *


SOMEBODY STOLE IT OUT THE SPOT. I TRY TO BE NICE AND LET ****** DO THEY THANG WHEN I'M OUT (FUCK BITCHES, CHARGE THEY BATTERIES, KICK BACK), BUT SHIT STARTED WALKIN LEFT AND RIGHT (CAMERA, CDs, DVDs). WHO KNOWS, IT COULD BE ONE OF THEM FUNKY ASS HOs THEY BE BRINGING OVER THE SPOT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2008, 08:16 PM~9663644
> *That is one thing we don't got right now. Prices are always goin' up though. You can hit up bigswanga on here...he's in the 909...thats what he does for a livin'. but around us (323) i don't know.
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT THIS THREAD!!!!!!!! YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

OH YEAH, DO YALL THINK 1 ADEX TO THE FRONT WITH 4 BATTERIES AND MY #9 MARZOCCHI WILL BE SUFFICIENT? I'M RUNNING 3 1/4 TON JAMMER COILS. I SHOULD GET SOME BUMPER TIME RIGHT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 11 2008, 11:55 AM~9667106
> *GET THE FUCK OUT THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!  YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 10 2008, 02:54 PM~9658961
> *Keep ridin homeboy! I got some homies in H-town, been trying to turn them on to lowridin also, but all they like the elbows & vogues though
> *


 :biggrin: at one point they was put hydros on them elbows @ vogues. Check out this H-Town classic video by Fat Pat.
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1884764


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 10 2008, 03:51 PM~9659481
> *BE WHO YOU WANNA BE AND NEVER LET ANYONE TELL YOU DIFFFERENT....
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 11 2008, 02:23 AM~9665434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the home that owns the old school truck with the screens in bed. i saw home boy in Las Vegas.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2008, 12:12 PM~9667204
> *:biggrin:  at one point they was put hydros on them elbows @ vogues. Check out this H-Town classic video by Fat Pat.
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1884764
> *


EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM GUYS WAS CHIPPIN


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2008, 11:59 AM~9667131
> *OH YEAH, DO YALL THINK 1 ADEX TO THE FRONT WITH 4 BATTERIES AND MY #9 MARZOCCHI WILL BE SUFFICIENT?  I'M RUNNING 3 1/4 TON JAMMER COILS.  I SHOULD GET SOME BUMPER TIME RIGHT?
> *


Do you have any reinforcements done in the front of the caddy. 
Its a Caddy you swangin right?


----------



## 187PURE

> Do you have any reinforcements done in the front of the caddy.
> Its a Caddy you swangin right?
> [/b]


YES A CADDY. I HAVE A LITTLE REINFORCEMENT, BUT MOTION 3 HYDRAULICS IS ADDING MORE.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2008, 01:37 PM~9667906
> *EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM GUYS WAS CHIPPIN
> *


no body was hoppin cars back than


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2008, 01:45 PM~9667985
> *YES A CADDY.  I HAVE A LITTLE REINFORCEMENT, BUT MOTION 3 HYDRAULICS IS ADDING MORE.
> *


If it was me I would but up that 48 volts to at lest 72 or 96. with 4 or 5 tons. are you running two gates or one. with that one square?


----------



## 187PURE

> If it was me I would but up that 48 volts to at lest 72 or 96. with 4 or 5 tons.  are you running two gates or one. with that one square?
> [/b]


SINGLE GATE, 4 BAT.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2008, 01:37 PM~9667906
> *EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM GUYS WAS CHIPPIN
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc 
Heres my cutty hoppin in this dudes video. No Chippin here buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2008, 02:34 PM~9668400
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc
> Heres my cutty hoppin in this dudes video. No Chippin here buddy! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 11 2008, 09:55 AM~9667106
> *GET THE FUCK OUT THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!  YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I GOT SOUL BITCH FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigstew22

what up fellaz


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2008, 10:51 AM~9667078
> *SOMEBODY STOLE IT OUT THE SPOT.  I TRY TO BE NICE AND LET ****** DO THEY THANG WHEN I'M OUT (FUCK BITCHES, CHARGE THEY BATTERIES, KICK BACK), BUT SHIT STARTED WALKIN LEFT AND RIGHT (CAMERA, CDs, DVDs).  WHO KNOWS, IT COULD BE ONE OF THEM FUNKY ASS HOs THEY BE BRINGING OVER THE SPOT.
> *


need to quit lettin them fools disrespect the spot!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jan 11 2008, 07:03 PM~9671014
> *what up fellaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats poppin big stew DFW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 08:08 PM~9671065
> *need to quit lettin them fools disrespect the spot!
> *


OH NO DOUBT. I CHANGED THE LOCKS


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 12 2008, 05:28 AM~9674531
> *OH NO DOUBT.  I CHANGED THE LOCKS
> *


OR U NEED TO GET MARTIN' ON THEY ASS. START THROWIN NIKKAS OUT THE SPOT ON SOME "GET TO STEPPIN" TYPE SHIT.


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats Good Riders.


----------



## 187PURE

> Whats Good Riders.
> [/b]


JUST WAITING ON INCOME TAX SO I CAN REVAMP MY RIDE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

******, PLEASE STOP POSTING UP RAGGEDY ASS RIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2008, 11:37 AM~9690259
> *******, PLEASE STOP POSTING UP RAGGEDY ASS RIDERS!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

I'LL BE VISITING LA DURING SPRING BREAK. DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THAT HOTEL/CASINO IS STILL POPPING ON ARTESIA?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 11:36 AM~9690251
> *JUST WAITING ON INCOME TAX SO I CAN REVAMP MY RIDE
> *



Me and You both Hommie. I'm on the down hill with mines, just needing that loot to finish up some of the little things.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 08:53 AM~9690384
> *I'LL BE VISITING LA DURING SPRING BREAK.  DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THAT HOTEL/CASINO IS STILL POPPING ON ARTESIA?
> *


CALL ME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385768


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2008, 12:12 PM~9690527
> *CALL ME
> *


COOL! WE CAN KICK IT. JUST PM ME YOUR HANDLE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THE TOP DOG IN ******'S MOTOCROSS WORLD IS A *****!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2008, 12:29 PM~9690662
> *THE TOP DOG IN ******'S MOTOCROSS WORLD IS A *****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ****** DOMINATE ERTHANG


----------



## cripn8ez

WHATS UP BROTHAZ????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2008, 01:23 PM~9691078
> *WHATS UP BROTHAZ????????
> *


TAKE A LOOK AT THESE FEMALE CHECK VALVES:

http://www.coolcars.org/cce/checkvalves.htm

WHICH ONE WOULD YOU RECOMMEND?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 12:53 PM~9690384
> *I'LL BE VISITING LA DURING SPRING BREAK.  DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THAT HOTEL/CASINO IS STILL POPPING ON ARTESIA?
> *




RIGHT THE BY THE OLD CAR DEALERSHIP OFF THE 91 FREEWAY SHIT I DONT KNOW IT CHANGE'S NAME EVER 4 MOS. HAHA....

GOTO HOLLYWOOD PARK IT B POPPIN UP THERE 4 SHO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: IT A HOTEL/CASINO ALL THAT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 02:30 PM~9691147
> *TAKE A LOOK AT THESE FEMALE CHECK VALVES:
> 
> http://www.coolcars.org/cce/checkvalves.htm
> 
> WHICH ONE WOULD YOU RECOMMEND?
> *




IT DEPENDS ON WHAT U RUNNING ME MY SELF I HAVE THE 610.412 FOR ME PISTON...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2008, 01:30 PM~9691148
> *RIGHT THE BY THE OLD CAR DEALERSHIP OFF THE 91 FREEWAY SHIT I DONT KNOW IT CHANGE'S NAME EVER 4 MOS. HAHA....
> 
> GOTO HOLLYWOOD PARK IT B POPPIN UP THERE 4 SHO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: IT A HOTEL/CASINO ALL THAT
> *


OK. I STILL GOT SOME TIME TO DECIDE. MAYBE I'LL STAY ON THE SHAW


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 02:34 PM~9691182
> *OK.  I STILL GOT SOME TIME TO DECIDE.  MAYBE I'LL STAY ON THE SHAW
> *



HAHA STAY ON BROADWAY GET U A HOOD ROOM WITH SUM RATS!!!!!!!!!!  LOL

NAW REAL TALK THAT HOLLYWOOD PARK STOP IS COOL!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2008, 01:34 PM~9691179
> *IT DEPENDS ON WHAT U RUNNING ME MY SELF I HAVE THE 610.412 FOR ME PISTON...
> *


SINGLE PUMP => 1 SQUARE DUMP, Y BLOCK TO #8 LINES, #9 MARZOCCHI ON 48 VOLTS. RIGHT NOW I'M USING PARKER 3/8 MALE CHECK VALVES AND TWO ITALIAN DUMPS. I WANTED TO STEP MY GAME UP WITH THE 1 ADEX AND 1 HUSKY CHECK VALVE.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2008, 01:37 PM~9691208
> *HAHA STAY ON BROADWAY GET U A HOOD ROOM WITH SUM RATS!!!!!!!!!!  LOL
> 
> NAW REAL TALK THAT HOLLYWOOD PARK STOP IS COOL!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT, I'LL JUST KICK IT AT THE SNOOTY FOX :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 02:41 PM~9691232
> *FUCK IT, I'LL JUST KICK IT AT THE SNOOTY FOX :biggrin:
> *




HAHA MAN I HAVENT HERD THAT N YRS THAT WAS MY SPOT OR RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET ON THE OTHER CONNER I FORGOT THE NAME MAN 25$ AND A COOL BITCH AND ALL WAY GOOD 4 A FEW HRS...... :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2008, 02:01 PM~9691391
> *HAHA MAN I HAVENT HERD THAT N YRS THAT WAS MY SPOT OR RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET ON THE OTHER CONNER I FORGOT THE NAME MAN 25$ AND A COOL BITCH AND ALL WAY GOOD 4 A FEW HRS...... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

ANY ADVICE ON MY SINGLE PUMP? THE ABOVE IS WHAT I'M RUNNING


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9691414
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ANY ADVICE ON MY SINGLE PUMP?  THE ABOVE IS WHAT I'M RUNNING
> *



TRUTHFULLY BRO I DONT KNOW THAT MUCH BOUT THE PLUMING ON THAT BUT I KNOW A BIGGER CHECC VALVE IS BETTER THATS WHY I CHANGED MINE TO A BIGGER ONE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2008, 02:08 PM~9691441
> *TRUTHFULLY BRO I DONT KNOW THAT MUCH BOUT THE PLUMING ON THAT BUT I KNOW A BIGGER CHECC VALVE IS BETTER THATS WHY I CHANGED MINE TO A BIGGER ONE
> *


I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD GO 1/2", 3/4", OR 1"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2008, 02:08 PM~9691441
> *TRUTHFULLY BRO I DONT KNOW THAT MUCH BOUT THE PLUMING ON THAT BUT I KNOW A BIGGER CHECC VALVE IS BETTER THATS WHY I CHANGED MINE TO A BIGGER ONE
> *


WHAT SIZE?


----------



## 187PURE

FUCK IT, I'MA JUST GET A 1/2 CHECK VALVE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you all need to call me up for parts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2008, 02:42 PM~9691752
> *you all need to call me up for parts!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CAN I GET CREDIT? :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 03:43 PM~9691758
> *CAN I GET CREDIT? :0
> *




ME TOO :biggrin: HAHA WHAT U GOT?


187 I WOULD SAY THE BIGGER THE BETTER??????? BUT THAT A GOOD CHOISE...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 11:43 AM~9691758
> *CAN I GET CREDIT? :0
> *


I'LL CHARGE YOU MORE INTEREST THAN THE wHITE MAN WILL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2008, 10:37 AM~9690259
> *******, PLEASE STOP POSTING UP RAGGEDY ASS RIDERS!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

ANY 'OL SUNDAY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 14 2008, 12:00 PM~9691920
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


LIKE YOURS...................


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2008, 10:37 AM~9690259
> *******, PLEASE STOP POSTING UP RAGGEDY ASS RIDERS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

What it dew Black People.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> What it dew Black People.
> [/b]


SUP PIMP!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> What it dew Black People.
> [/b]


SUP PIMP!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who used to kick it at Earnest's shop off of Florence back in the day?????????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2008, 01:22 PM~9700263
> *who used to kick it at Earnest's shop off of Florence back in the day?????????
> *




LIL EARN FROM GRAPE????? :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2008, 10:22 AM~9700263
> *who used to kick it at Earnest's shop off of Florence back in the day?????????
> *


****** you coming out here for the Super-bowl?????? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2008, 10:10 AM~9700593
> *LIL EARN FROM GRAPE????? :cheesy:
> *


NO OUT OF TOWNER!!!!!!!!!!! NO YOUR HISTORY WHEN YOU'RE IN THE PRESENCE OF A VET!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 15 2008, 11:10 AM~9701025
> ******* you coming out here for the Super-bowl?????? :uh:
> *


FOR WHAT.......................


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2008, 12:12 PM~9701041
> *FOR WHAT.......................
> *


Lots and Lots of WHITE women!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 15 2008, 11:18 AM~9701098
> *Lots and Lots of WHITE women!
> *


ASK WALLY........... :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2008, 03:11 PM~9701035
> *NO OUT OF TOWNER!!!!!!!!!!!  NO YOUR HISTORY WHEN YOU'RE IN THE PRESENCE OF A VET!!!!!!!!
> *



HOMIE I'M NOT A BORN OUTTA TOWNER IN FROM LA TO BIG DOG!!!!  ONLY BEEN GONE FEW YRS...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2008, 04:09 PM~9692995
> *LIKE YOURS...................
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 15 2008, 01:57 PM~9701811
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it snows in CA?? :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 15 2008, 12:57 PM~9701811
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT WAS PAINTED WITH KRYLON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

THAT MUST B N THE HILLS UP HIGH NOT N LA COUNTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2008, 03:38 PM~9702128
> *THAT SHIT WAS PAINTED WITH KRYLON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

MY HYDRO MECHANIC JUST DETERED ME FROM GETTING SKID PLATES ON THE FRONT END OF MY RIDE. HE SAID HIS BOY WAS LIGHTING UP THE NIGHT AND HIT A DITCH. THE CAR STOPPED ABRUPTLY AND HE WENT CLEAN THROUGH THE WINDSHIELD (RIP  ). HE SAID HE COULD DO IT FOR ME BUT I GOT TO SIGN SOME SHIT THAT STATES HE'S NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DEATH OR INJURY. FUCK IT, I MIGHT JUST PUT 'EM ON THE ASS END INSTEAD. JUST WANTED TO SHARE THAT WITH YALL.


----------



## cripn8ez

DAM THATS FUCCED UP I WONT BE GETTING THOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 16 2008, 04:16 PM~9711085
> *MY HYDRO MECHANIC JUST DETERED ME FROM GETTING SKID PLATES ON THE FRONT END OF MY RIDE.  HE SAID HIS BOY WAS LIGHTING UP THE NIGHT AND HIT A DITCH.  THE CAR STOPPED ABRUPTLY AND HE WENT CLEAN THROUGH THE WINDSHIELD (RIP  ).  HE SAID HE COULD DO IT FOR ME BUT I GOT TO SIGN SOME SHIT THAT STATES HE'S NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DEATH OR INJURY.  FUCK IT, I MIGHT JUST PUT 'EM ON THE ASS END INSTEAD.  JUST WANTED TO SHARE THAT WITH YALL.
> *


jus tell him you will wear a seatbelt lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THAT SODA FREE wHITE BROUGHAM WAS ON IT BACK IN THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THAT SODA FREE wHITE BROUGHAM WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NO ***** BUILDS CARS BETTER THAN UNCLE TOMMY B.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

OL SKOOL CRUZIN BANGER


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sup my brothaz


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 17 2008, 03:38 PM~9719327
> *sup my brothaz
> *


NUTHIN.. JUST WAITIN ON INCOME TAX


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD? 



GET YOUR'S!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEX57o9G0Ow

I DID AND WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

1 MORE 4 THE PLAYAZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHiC-7v0SCw


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 17 2008, 03:56 PM~9719473
> *NUTHIN.. JUST WAITIN ON INCOME TAX
> *


yeah me too! i got some stuff that needs to go out to the chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

SUM OLD SHIT MY HOMIE SHAWN (LA MAC) AND KEVIN FROM WVG THAT SUNG THE HOOK!!!!!!

MY LOCOS FROM WAY BACC....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDB9FMdkLrg


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 17 2008, 01:56 PM~9719473
> *NUTHIN.. JUST WAITIN ON INCOME TAX
> *


I claim like 8 throughout the year and don't get SHIT back at the end.......hell I hope I don't end up oweing


----------



## cripn8ez

DAM I FORGOT THE HOMIE BLACC JOHN (TABOO) WAS DANCING IN THAT SHIT WOW THAT WAS LONG TIME HOMIES FROM BELLFLOWER!!!!!!!!!!

WEST WEST HOMIE'S WHERE EVER U R???????????


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 29 2007, 11:33 PM~9562709
> *so who "created" it,blacks?According to my father,who has been lowriding since 56 said it was a combination of mexicans/blacks and whites.They were originally called "shorts"(not lowriders) and were a sub genre of Customs.He has said that there were very few blacks(but the were there) in the late 50's but they really started getting involved in the 60's.
> *


I wasn't around to see who created it. No lone individual or race created lowriding.


----------



## Dirt422

Wutz good my people? Just here on the slave ship waitin for 3:30, trippin off these female who think they too fine to say hi to a brutha!

Wait till summertime when I come 3 wheelin on they azz in parking lot! HahA!!


West Good crpn!


----------



## cripn8ez

AH MAN CHILL FUCCIN WITH THE COMPUTER REMEMBER NARDY? I JUST FOUND THAT FOOL...


MAN I CANT WAIT TILL SUMMER OF 08 FUCC THEM HOE'S IM GONNA HOP ALL ON THERE AZZ WHILE THY THROW ME AZZ HAHA NANA!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

yeah I member him...where he @?

wutz homie name from kpcc who used to like to bag all the time?


----------



## Dirt422

yeah I member him...where he @?

wutz homie name from kpcc who used to like to bag all the time?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 17 2008, 06:53 PM~9720329
> *yeah I member him...where he @?
> 
> wutz homie name from kpcc who used to like to bag all the time?
> *




BIG REG,KELTON,OR WORRY?


I WAS LOOKIN IN MYSPACE SCHOOLS UNDER PARAMOUNT HIGH OUR YRS BINGO!!!!!!!!! :0 HE IN WASH.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 17 2008, 04:06 PM~9719545
> *1 MORE 4 THE PLAYAZ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHiC-7v0SCw
> *


YEAH... GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE. A LOTTA PEOPLE AINT REALLY FEELING FO' TAY, BUT I LIKE HIME. AND THAT PAC AND BREEZE WAS A BANGER TOO. HELLUVA WAS ALL TO THE GOOD TOO. MAN WE HAD SOME GOOD TIMES BACK IN THE DAY. WE WAS G'D UP BUT WASN'T AFRAID TO DANCE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 17 2008, 05:30 PM~9720147
> *I wasn't around to see who created it. No lone individual or race created lowriding.
> *


WHAT UP TY! JUST TO GIVE YOU HEADS UP, I'M COMING TO VEGAS IN MAY FOR MY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2008, 09:53 AM~9690384
> *I'LL BE VISITING LA DURING SPRING BREAK.  DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THAT HOTEL/CASINO IS STILL POPPING ON ARTESIA?
> *




I'll show u some hospitality when u out here come by the spot and we'll have a drink and chop it up.  

I give u the # when it get closer to spring break


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 17 2008, 08:54 PM~9721317
> *YEAH... GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE.  A LOTTA PEOPLE AINT REALLY FEELING FO' TAY, BUT I LIKE HIME.  AND THAT PAC AND BREEZE WAS A BANGER TOO.  HELLUVA WAS ALL TO THE GOOD TOO.  MAN WE HAD SOME GOOD TIMES BACK IN THE DAY.  WE WAS G'D UP BUT WASN'T AFRAID TO DANCE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME :happysad:
> *




MAN DONT U KNOW LEARNED ALOT FROM THEM DAY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 17 2008, 03:56 PM~9720345
> *BIG REG,KELTON,OR WORRY?
> I WAS LOOKIN IN MYSPACE SCHOOLS UNDER PARAMOUNT HIGH OUR YRS BINGO!!!!!!!!! :0 HE IN WASH.
> *




yeah Worry...aka Warlord :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 17 2008, 09:09 PM~9721455
> *yeah Worry...aka Warlord :biggrin:
> *



I TALK TO LORD HAHA ALL THE TIME U WANT HIS # I TALK TO FLEA TOO THEY BOTH CHILLIN...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 17 2008, 06:18 PM~9721539
> *I TALK TO LORD HAHA ALL THE TIME U WANT HIS # I TALK TO FLEA TOO THEY BOTH CHILLIN...
> *



damn homeboy, u kit with everyone. :biggrin: ..Flea still around too! I used to spend big $$ with cuzz...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 17 2008, 09:26 PM~9721610
> *damn homeboy, u kit with everyone. :biggrin: ..Flea still around too! I used to spend big $$ with cuzz...
> *




yeah i still keep in touch with alot of cats the ones i can find???????


flea doing real good 2 day cares amd still wok 4 post office :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 17 2008, 02:51 PM~9720309
> *yeah I member him...where he @?
> 
> wutz homie name from kpcc who used to like to bag all the time?
> *


You gonna be out on Sunday? I'm probably gonna roll out. May just come in the Suburban with some friends, family and the doggy.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 17 2008, 06:43 PM~9721752
> *yeah i still keep in touch with alot of cats the ones i can find???????
> flea doing real good 2 day cares amd still wok 4 post office :cheesy:
> *



Hey wutz up with Chris Shay?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2008, 07:28 PM~9722188
> *You gonna be out on Sunday? I'm probably gonna roll out. May just come in the Suburban with some friends, family and the doggy.
> *




I might get out there all my cars is disabled right now...might roll out there in the undercover. 

If i do I'll hit u up. U rollin out with the baby???
:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2008, 07:28 PM~9722188
> *You gonna be out on Sunday? I'm probably gonna roll out. May just come in the Suburban with some friends, family and the doggy.
> *


 sup fucker!..went to 11th street today....sold my truck..bought a bucket 4cyl....that 454 was killin' me at the pump.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHAT YALL BOUT ABOUT THIS, MAN THIS WAS THA JAM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGPYrUu7Zhg


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

DIRT, FCE and ANY of you homies.....make sure y'all come through for our car show in July. It's OFF THE HOOK!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383228


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 17 2008, 06:54 PM~9722398
> *I might get out there all my cars is disabled right now...might roll out there in the undercover.
> 
> If i do I'll hit u up.  U rollin out with the baby???
> :0
> *


Baby was rollin out there at only two weeks old. But yeah, the baby will probably roll too. Just bring the undercover donk out and we can hang with them DUB clubs that tear up Broadway at 11PM :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2008, 07:17 PM~9722624
> *sup fucker!..went to 11th street today....sold my truck..bought a bucket 4cyl....that 454 was killin' me at the pump.
> *


Its about time you got rid of Bertha. She was a beast. You'll be happy with the new car. Its expensive running a truck or SUV these days. What did you pick up?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2008, 09:13 PM~9723813
> *DIRT, FCE and ANY of you homies.....make sure y'all come through for our car show in July. It's OFF THE HOOK!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383228
> *


You know it bro


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 17 2008, 10:50 PM~9722359
> *Hey wutz up with Chris Shay?
> *




man i wish i knew were cuzzo was we were tight bacc then shit he was my play brotha haha big snow & lil snow them dayz!!!!!!!!!!!! except i wasn't from kelly...........


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2008, 08:17 PM~9722624
> *sup fucker!..went to 11th street today....sold my truck..bought a bucket 4cyl....that 454 was killin' me at the pump.
> *



What took u so long? My truck stays parked, been in the wifeys camry 24/7. This gas is diggin in my pockets!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2008, 10:13 PM~9723813
> *DIRT, FCE and ANY of you homies.....make sure y'all come through for our car show in July. It's OFF THE HOOK!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383228
> *



I'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2008, 06:10 AM~9725347
> *man i wish i knew were cuzzo was we were tight bacc then shit he was my play brotha haha big snow & lil snow them dayz!!!!!!!!!!!! except i wasn't from kelly...........
> *




LOL...seems like flea would know, they kicked it tuff too


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2008, 11:47 PM~9724516
> *Baby was rollin out there at only two weeks old. But yeah, the baby will probably roll too. Just bring the undercover donk out and we can hang with them DUB clubs that tear up Broadway at 11PM  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *




yeah dem yungstas will be out there all night since Monday is MLK  day..... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 18 2008, 02:21 PM~9726787
> *LOL...seems like flea would know, they kicked it tuff too
> 
> *




he said he lost contact too :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jan 17 2008, 11:50 PM~9724535-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time you got rid of Bertha. She was a beast. You'll be happy with the new car. Its expensive running a truck or SUV these days. What did you pick up?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bertha...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 11:17 AM~9726761
> *What took u so long? My truck stays parked, been in the wifeys camry 24/7. This gas is diggin in my pockets!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a clean, low miles '92 camry too...40 bux a tank..drove to Chino and back for 5 dollars!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Jan 18 2008, 11:18 AM~9726766
> *I'll be there! :biggrin:
> *


Right on!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2008, 11:51 PM~9724538
> *You know it bro
> *


 O FOE SHO!


----------



## lowpro85

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

soup bones caddy;;on switche







s


----------



## DIPN714

rat


----------



## DIPN714

soup bone;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;soup bone


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Dirt422

Wuttup ya'll....Happy King day....

Took my kids to the Museum of Tolerance in West L.A. today, if you ever get a chance ya'll should check it out. Learned a lot of things specially how evil us human beings can get on one another....WOW.

n e wayz ...Love, Peace...& Hairgrease

:biggrin: 

slow...and .....low.............


----------



## "G-Money"

back to the top. 
Whats Good Riders.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 21 2008, 11:54 PM~9751291
> *Wuttup ya'll....Happy King day....
> 
> Took my kids to the Museum of Tolerance in West L.A. today, if you ever get a chance ya'll should check it out. Learned a lot of things specially how evil us human beings can get on one another....WOW.
> 
> n e wayz ...Love, Peace...& Hairgrease
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> slow...and .....low.............
> *




WOW :0 


HELLO DIRT U THERE??? HAHA J/K LOCO I C UR GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Good moaning folks. Just got back from Detroit......and gotdamn I don't miss that 4 degree winter weather!


----------



## 81 cuttin

Whats up my fellow people right hand to the sky in Memory of Dr. King


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP PEEPS! SNOW GET AT ME!!!!!


----------



## AM Express

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2008, 01:08 PM~9754998
> *SUP PEEPS! SNOW GET AT ME!!!!!
> *




WHATS THE B-NIZZ HOMIE?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2008, 11:08 AM~9754998
> *SUP PEEPS! SNOW GET AT ME!!!!!
> *


Wassup my *****! STL was too cold for you? :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna

Ah! Time to wake up and start the day! I know its like 4pm but hey i had a long night. I know its time to go some place warm. Im sick of this below zero shit. :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

YO HAVE ANY OF U RED THIS BOOK










ITS A GOOD ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

naw, what's it about?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:42 AM~9762508
> *naw, what's it about?
> *



LA AND GANGSTA HOW SHIT GOT STARTED LA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


READ IT


----------



## cripn8ez

City of Quartz 
Excavating the Future in Los Angeles 


by Mike Davis


$12.95 


Purchase other Gang Books 


City of Quartz covers the history of Los Angeles' modern era. What sets this book apart from other histories of Los Angeles, is that Davis devotes much time to the history of Los Angeles' street gangs, a culture that has become synonomous with Los Angeles. It was and still is the most thorough history of Los Angeles street gangs going back to the 1940s up through the development of the Crips and Bloods. If you are researching gangs, trying to unravel its formation process, and just want to learn about the diverse city of Los Angeles, this is a must read. 
OTHER INFO
In this excellent book on Los Angeles, Davis reconstructs the city's "shadow" history, analyzes its economy, and brilliantly reveals the power relationships that exist behind the scenes. From the offshore Japanese capital to the local gangs, from the L.A. Police Department to the homeless people on the streets, the author introduces most of the players in the life of the city, both the powerless and those who run the show. City of Quartz is a masterful account of how real and paranoid fear plays a role in the deconstruction of the city's public sphere to secure its "chosen people." Davis argues that authoritarian control of the public space, the fragmentation of the landscape caused by the physical "protection" and isolation of specific areas, and the growing use of surveillance cameras are leading to a militarization of the landscape. Davis, as a native son, affectionately criticizes the city where the past has been erased, dreams have failed, and the image rarely maps into reality--the city that so many Americans love to hate. Softback: 462 pages
ISBN: 0-679-73806-1
Publisher: Vintage, 1990
Language: English 
Price: $12.95


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 23 2008, 08:43 AM~9762516
> *LA AND GANGSTA HOW SHIT GOT STARTED LA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> READ IT
> *


Dang Snow u read...j/k :biggrin: U is an educated thugsta......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 23 2008, 11:59 AM~9762590
> *Dang Snow u read...j/k :biggrin: U is an educated thugsta......
> *




LOL YEAH I JUST PLAY THE ROLL AND LET CATS HANG THERE SELF HAHA :0 


I RED ALOT WHEN I WAS LOCCEDUP IN AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NOW MT SPELLING THATS DIFF. HAHA


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 23 2008, 09:03 AM~9762619
> *LOL YEAH I JUST PLAY THE ROLL AND LET CATS HANG THERE SELF HAHA :0
> I RED ALOT WHEN I WAS LOCCEDUP IN AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NOW MT SPELLING THATS DIFF. HAHA
> *



Yep I feel ya...Since we on some knowledgable sh*T peep this....

I have a quick question for all you L.A area cats, or former L.A cats  . This is not a Lowriding question, but why in the heck are they building 44 two-story homes with marble entryways, and master suites in the middle of WATTS? Across from the projects? They are going to be complete by the end of this year, starting @ 400,000. I'll look for the link it was in the L.A. Times......

I'm not the brightest dude around but there is something going on that I dont know about. No developer is going to build that many homes unless they know they are going to sell for sure. The average income in Watts is between 12-24k. Are they trying to bring suburbia back to the inner-city? Should we try to snatch up some land now??

Whoever got some insite on this...sprinkle me


----------



## cripn8ez

MAN THEY ARE TRY N TO MAKE THE WATTS COMMUNITY LOOK BETTER WITH OUT THE NEGATIVITY FEED BACC PROBLEY AND MOVE ALL US POO CATS INTO TO VALLY OR SUM THING??????? BUT SHIT DONT KNOW BUT I DO KNOW THIS PROPERY OUT THIS WAY IS CHEAP BUT IS ON THE RISE SOIF ANY ONE WITH SUM $ WANTS LAND DONT GET IT N CALI UNLESS U HAVE A HOLE LOT OF LOOT IM NOT HATING ON MY HOME FRONT (LA) BUT ITS A LOT SMOOTHER OUT THIS WAY OR JUST OUT OF CALI PERIOD!!!!!!!!!


TEACH IS OWN!!!!!!!!!


I LOVE LA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Then I'll be cold as hell with no job.. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 23 2008, 01:06 PM~9763116
> *Then I'll be cold as hell with no job.. :biggrin:
> *




THATS HOW I AM OUT HERE COLD AZZ FUCC WITH NO J.O.B HAHA........UNTILL THE SUMMER THEN IM HOT AZZ FUCC WITH NO J.O.B LOL  


BUT I CAN B A COLD CAT ALL DAY LONG???????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2008, 12:32 PM~9756256
> *Wassup my *****! STL was too cold for you?  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE IN OMAHA NEXT WEEK. DIDN'T MAKE IT TO THE LOU HAD TO MUCH BIZ IN OMAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2008, 01:23 PM~9763258
> *I'LL BE IN OMAHA NEXT WEEK. DIDN'T MAKE IT TO THE LOU HAD TO MUCH BIZ IN OMAHA
> *




WEST GOOD V?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 23 2008, 09:22 AM~9762733
> *Yep I feel ya...Since we on some knowledgable sh*T peep this....
> 
> I have a quick question for all you L.A area cats, or former L.A cats  . This is not a Lowriding question, but why in the heck are they building 44 two-story homes with marble entryways, and master suites in the middle of WATTS? Across from the projects? They are going to be complete by the end of this year, starting @ 400,000. I'll look for the link it was in the L.A. Times......
> 
> I'm not the brightest dude around but there is something going on that I dont know about. No developer is going to build that many homes unless they know they are going to sell for sure. The average income in Watts is between 12-24k. Are they trying to bring suburbia back to the inner-city? Should we try to snatch up some land now??
> 
> Whoever got some insite on this...sprinkle me
> *


same shit is happening across the country. As a result of white flight in the 50s and 60s to sprawling suburbia's the commute has gotten longer and longer, while minorities occupied the inner-cities. As result they are buying up the land in the cities and developing it under the premisse of "low-income housing" yet pricing it a price that the average low-income family cannot afford. (In terms of adjusted inflation is actually is low-income) but like I said no-one can afford it, thus increasing the surrounding property taxes to the point where the poor are moving out, and they are snatching the land back at record rates, developing it, and moving back towards the downtown urban areas. 
Bottom line is suburbanites are tired of that hour and half commute each way to and from work, and shit will reverse itself in no time, just wait and see. If I were you I'd buy up as much land as possible. 
Same shit is happening downtown Phoenix and the southside. I'm buying some shit right now, cuz the price will tripple as life moves back to the city.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 23 2008, 10:09 AM~9763138
> *THATS HOW I AM OUT HERE COLD AZZ FUCC WITH NO J.O.B HAHA........UNTILL THE SUMMER THEN IM HOT AZZ FUCC WITH NO J.O.B LOL
> BUT I CAN B A COLD CAT ALL DAY LONG???????
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup my nubian brothers :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

Yeah that is what I'm thinkin TruDawg. They are also tearing down one of the largest privately owned projects in East L.A. to make way for retail and homes. Look likes it might get ruff for minorities...but for the last ten years a gang of blacks/Latinos have been moving out to Lancaster/Palmdale anyhow..

Guess I'll grab me some property deeep in the hood sit on it and let them buy me out in the future... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

OUR BLACK CLUB IN CLEVELANS IS 
ST.CLAIRS FINEST CC


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 23 2008, 09:22 AM~9762733
> *Yep I feel ya...Since we on some knowledgable sh*T peep this....
> 
> I have a quick question for all you L.A area cats, or former L.A cats  . This is not a Lowriding question, but why in the heck are they building 44 two-story homes with marble entryways, and master suites in the middle of WATTS? Across from the projects? They are going to be complete by the end of this year, starting @ 400,000. I'll look for the link it was in the L.A. Times......
> 
> I'm not the brightest dude around but there is something going on that I dont know about. No developer is going to build that many homes unless they know they are going to sell for sure. The average income in Watts is between 12-24k. Are they trying to bring suburbia back to the inner-city? Should we try to snatch up some land now??
> 
> Whoever got some insite on this...sprinkle me
> *


The reason their doing this is becuse of Capitalism. The ghetto is an untapped property market. What their doing is called GENTRIFICATION . Read about this. 

Gentrification is, in my view, a "tactical" form of segregation. If they can't make you move away becuse your black or brown, they'll do it because your poor. Take the Venice area of L.A. for example. In the mid 90's the place was a hell hole with a huge crime rate. The state and other agencies gave forigen developers and investors money (loans and grants) to buy all the low income housing properties then renovate them and boost the rents sky high. This automatically made the poor people move, made the Venice area economy better and lowred the crime rates. Same thing with Watts etc.

I can go even further back with my examples. Think of South Central pre '92 riots time. The area was mostly all black and crime was sky fucking high. After the blacks blew it and rioted what happened??? All these damn immigrants flooded the hood and bought properties "somehow" and deluted the black population there. Thats why there will NEVER be a black uprising in Cali again...because the blacks don't have a community for themselves anymore which means no unity...not even in Baldwin Hills. Now all the blacks have scattered to the Valley like Moreno, Lancaster or even back to the south. 

It's a cold game and it's all planned.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2008, 04:35 PM~9765862
> *The reason their doing this is becuse of Capitalism. The ghetto is an untapped property market. What their doing is called GENTRIFICATION . Read about this.
> 
> Gentrification is, in my view, a "tactical" form of segregation. If they can't make you move away becuse your black or brown, they'll do it because your poor. Take the Venice area of L.A. for example. In the mid 90's the place was a hell hole with a huge crime rate. The state and other agencies gave forigen developers and investors money (loans and grants) to buy all the low income housing properties then renovate them and boost the rents sky high. This automatically made the poor people move, made the Venice area economy better and lowred the crime rates. Same thing with Watts etc.
> 
> I can go even further back with my examples. Think of South Central pre '92 riots time. The area was mostly all black and crime was sky fucking high. After the blacks blew it and rioted what happened??? All these damn immigrants flooded the hood and bought properties "somehow" and deluted the black population there. Thats why there will NEVER be a black uprising in Cali again...because the blacks don't have a community for themselves anymore which means no unity...not even in Baldwin Hills. Now all the blacks have scattered to the Valley like Moreno, Lancaster or even back to the south.
> 
> It's a cold game and it's all planned.
> *



PREACH, Furious Styles!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 23 2008, 04:40 PM~9765901
> *PREACH, Furious Styles!
> *


 Thats right Tbone...It's called "Gentrification" my fellow weenies!


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## car88

thatz what um talkin bout cause the black lowriders we keepz it realla alwayz dippin and hittin switches do it 4 da streetz and not 4 da show true lowriders


----------



## car88

thatz what um talkin bout cause the black lowriders we keepz it realla alwayz dippin and hittin switches do it 4 da streetz and not 4 da show true lowriders


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 23 2008, 07:47 PM~9767345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Krazy Art Fullington RIP (IMPERIALS) painted that ride.


----------



## car88

thatz what um talkin bout cause the black lowriders we keepz it realla alwayz dippin and hittin switches do it 4 da streetz and not 4 da show true lowriders


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by car88_@Jan 23 2008, 08:27 PM~9767748
> *thatz what um talkin bout cause the black lowriders we keepz it realla alwayz dippin and hittin switches do it 4 da streetz and not 4 da show true lowriders
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by car88_@Jan 23 2008, 08:58 PM~9767455
> *thatz what um talkin bout cause the black lowriders we keepz it realla alwayz dippin and hittin switches do it 4 da streetz and not 4 da show true lowriders
> *


just because you build your car only for show doesnt mean your not a true lowrider, and just because you build street cars doesnt mean a true lowrider


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 23 2008, 04:40 PM~9765901
> *PREACH, Furious Styles!
> *


"Pops is like Malcom Farakaan"


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jan 23 2008, 08:55 PM~9768022
> *"Pops is like Malcom Farakaan"
> *



I knew you would "enlighten" a brotha CF  


Just like they making downtown L.A the place to be. Give it 10- mo years and
downtown L.A. is going to be a 24 hour nightlife area. The place to be for the all the yuppies...... Lofts is already in the millions. They just gotta push the homeless a little farther out... :angry:


----------



## lowridinboyz

> _Originally posted by car88_@Jan 23 2008, 10:01 PM~9767492
> *thatz what um talkin bout cause the black lowriders we keepz it realla alwayz dippin and hittin switches do it 4 da streetz and not 4 da show true lowriders
> *



u rite homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Jan 24 2008, 03:53 AM~9770601
> *u rite homie
> *


not right its not a black thing its justa lowriding thing


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 24 2008, 02:06 PM~9773178
> *not right its not a black thing its justa lowriding thing
> *


NO, ITS NOT A LOWRIDER THING. LOWRIDING IS NOT A LIFESTYLE, ITS A HOBBY.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2008, 10:59 AM~9771869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS SHE IN "THE RUNNING MAN" WITH ARNOLD???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jan 25 2008, 03:32 PM~9783384
> *WAS SHE IN "THE RUNNING MAN" WITH ARNOLD???
> *


 No fool. Thats Flo Jo, Olympic Gold medalist RIP.


----------



## 2ManyGbodies

im just trying to see what point your trying to get at about the gentrication you call it? is it a bad thing to stop crime rates ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Jan 25 2008, 04:23 PM~9783772
> *im just trying to see what point your trying to get at about the gentrication you call it?  is it a bad thing to stop crime rates ?
> *


Of chorse it's not a bad thing to stop crime rates. 

And Gentrification does not stop them...only moves them somewhere else. It's really bad when poor folks don't have a place thats affordable to move to.


----------



## 2ManyGbodies

yeah i hear you on that...its bad that being poor has to be associated with crime


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Jan 25 2008, 04:34 PM~9783831
> *yeah i hear you on that...its bad that being poor has to be associated with crime
> *


Poor=violent crimes

Wealthy=white collar crimes


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 25 2008, 07:40 PM~9783868
> *Poor=violent crimes
> 
> Wealthy=white collar crimes
> *




I JUST HATE THAT ONCE YOUR A FELON YOUR ALWAYS ONE IN THERE EYES SHIT GIVE A BROTHA A CHANCE TO DO THE RIGHT THING BUT NO CANT DO THAT SO WHAT DOES A CAT HAVE TO DO TO SUPORT HIS / HER KIDS, FAMILY, HABBIT,LIFE STYLE DO MORE CRIME BY THE TIME YOU KNOW IT YOUR OLD WANNA DO BETTER BUT SHIT YOUR A FELON SORRY BUT WERE NOT HIRING RIGHT NOW BUT WE WILL CALL YOU!!!!!!! FUCC YOU WISH I WOUNLDN'T HAVE WAISTED ME TIME KEEP YOUR DIME!!!!!!!!!!!  


JUST A THOUGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


READ THE HOLE BOOK BE 4 TRY AND SAY ITS NOT A GOOD BOOK YOU MAY NEVER KNOW UNLESS YOU READ IT.... U MIGHT LIKE IT...  


WHO IS HIRING???????????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 25 2008, 04:50 PM~9783929
> *I JUST HATE THAT ONCE YOUR A FELON YOUR ALWAYS ONE IN THERE EYES SHIT GIVE A BROTHA A CHANCE TO DO THE RIGHT THING BUT NO CANT DO THAT SO WHAT DOES A CAT HAVE TO DO TO SUPORT HIS / HER KIDS, FAMILY, HABBIT,LIFE STYLE DO MORE CRIME BY THE TIME YOU KNOW IT YOUR OLD WANNA DO BETTER BUT SHIT YOUR A FELON SORRY BUT WERE NOT HIRING RIGHT NOW BUT WE WILL CALL YOU!!!!!!! FUCC YOU WISH I WOUNLDN'T HAVE WAISTED ME TIME KEEP YOUR DIME!!!!!!!!!!!
> JUST A THOUGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> READ THE HOLE BOOK BE 4 TRY AND SAY ITS NOT A GOOD BOOK YOU MAY NEVER KNOW UNLESS YOU READ IT....  U MIGHT LIKE IT...
> WHO IS HIRING???????????????
> *


 I feel u on that bro.

My pops (rip) was a 2 time felon here in cali. He was really restricted on the things he could do which was hardly anything. He had a 20 year parole viloation too, so he was afraid od everything cause that contitutes as anothr strike nowadays. :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 25 2008, 07:55 PM~9783953
> *I feel u on that bro.
> 
> My pops (rip) was a 2 time felon here in cali. He was really restricted on the things he could do which was hardly anything. He had a 20 year parole viloation too, so he was afraid od everything cause that contitutes as anothr strike nowadays. :uh:
> *




I THINK ITS JUST FUCCED UP HOW OK WE (ME) FUCCED UP IN THE PAST BUT NOW CATS ARE WISER SMARTER AND KNOW BETTER BUT FUCCER'S CANT SEE THAT AND TRY TO KEEP CATS DOWN BUT NOT GIVING CHANCE'S SO AGAIN HAVE TO MAKE ENDS MEET??????


FUCC THE PAST ITS TIME TO LOOK FORWARD GET SHIT DONE MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: ,MOST CATS U DONT HAVE TO LOOK AT THERE PAST JUST LOOK IN THERE EYES!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 25 2008, 06:00 PM~9783983
> *I THINK ITS JUST FUCCED UP HOW OK WE (ME) FUCCED UP IN THE PAST BUT NOW CATS ARE WISER SMARTER AND KNOW BETTER BUT FUCCER'S CANT SEE THAT AND TRY TO KEEP CATS DOWN BUT NOT GIVING CHANCE'S SO AGAIN HAVE TO MAKE ENDS MEET??????
> FUCC THE PAST ITS TIME TO LOOK FORWARD GET SHIT DONE MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: ,MOST CATS U DONT HAVE TO LOOK AT THERE PAST JUST LOOK IN THERE EYES!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


BUT YOUR NAME IS CRIPN8EZ, I WOULDN'T HIRE YOU EITHER CAUSE YOU'RE STILL CRIPPIN.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 25 2008, 05:28 PM~9783807
> *Of chorse it's not a bad thing to stop crime rates.
> 
> And Gentrification does not stop them...only moves them somewhere else. It's really bad when poor folks don't have a place thats affordable to move to.
> *


BUT MLK WANTED A RAINBOW COALITION.....WOULDN'T BALDWIN HILLS BE HIS DREAM TO A CERTAIN EXTENT???

AS FOR J-O-B, I'D RATHER HIRE A NON-FELON OVER AN EX-FELON. IF THE EX-FELON IS EXTREMELY GIFTED OR IS ABLE TO PROVE HIS WORTH, THEN HE'S IN. OTHERWISE WHO WANTS TO TAKE THAT CHANCE ON SOMEONE CONVICTED FOR GRAND LARCENY WORKING IN A PLACE THAT THEY COULD EITHER COMMIT A PETIT LARCENY, GRAND LARCENY OR EMBEZZLE. YOU FEEL ME SUPERCAT. ITS THE WAY OF THE WORLD BABY, AND WE ALL SOME WEENIES TRYIN NOT TO GET HUSTLED.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jan 26 2008, 01:21 AM~9786257
> *BUT YOUR NAME IS CRIPN8EZ, I WOULDN'T HIRE YOU EITHER CAUSE YOU'RE STILL CRIPPIN.
> *




NO IM NOT U CATS STILL DONT GET IT DO U THATS THE NAME OF MY CAPRICE CUZ OF THE BLUE RAG PATS AND THE COLORS!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: 

NOT ACTIVE BUT WILL NEVER FORGET WERE I CAME FROM AND WHO I AM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alizee

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 26 2008, 04:34 AM~9787973
> *NO IM NOT U CATS STILL DONT GET IT DO U THATS THE NAME OF MY CAPRICE CUZ OF THE BLUE RAG PATS AND THE COLORS!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> 
> NOT ACTIVE BUT WILL NEVER FORGET WERE I CAME FROM AND WHO I AM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Maybe you should concentrate on where you want to be and not where you came from(since that didnt seem to work out for you to well)


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 27 2008, 12:56 AM~9792985
> *Maybe you should concentrate on where you want to be and not where you came from(since that didnt seem to work out for you to well)
> *



i am where i want to b on top and will never forget where im from when u do that ur not true to ur self or your's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 2 2007, 06:41 PM~7393231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I MISS THAT DUD RIP


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2008, 03:09 PM~9719584
> *I claim like 8 throughout the year and don't get SHIT back at the end.......hell I hope I don't end up oweing
> *


 :0 

I get about $2300-$2600 back but I pay over $8800 in taxes every year :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 09:51 PM~9799634
> *:0
> 
> I get about $2300-$2600 back but I pay over $8800 in taxes every year :uh:
> *


 why?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## TRUDAWG

:thumbsup: tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 27 2008, 10:55 PM~9799661
> *why?
> *


BECAUSE i DONT CLAIM ANYBODY BUT MYSELF.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jan 27 2008, 02:23 PM~9796506
> *
> I MISS THAT DUD RIP
> *




She looks nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 12 2007, 01:18 AM~9432880
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtSoIcnbc5U :biggrin:
> *


Anybody know the name of the jam that the Albino Keke Loco was on in here, it was badass. Is it on CD anywhere?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 2 2008, 01:59 PM~9848784
> *Anybody know the name of the jam that the Albino Keke Loco was on in here, it was badass.  Is it on CD anywhere?
> *



" FRONT & BACC "

TRUE BLUE CD...........


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jan 27 2008, 02:23 PM~9796506
> *
> I MISS THAT DUD RIP
> *



THAT CAR IS THE SHIT :yes: :yes: I CANT LIE


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 09:51 PM~9799634
> *:0
> 
> I get about $2300-$2600 back but I pay over $8800 in taxes every year :uh:
> *



ITS ALL BAD IT GETS LIKE THAT SOME TIME


----------



## Skim

for reals huh. Its all good, Im gonna put those ends to good use for the 61.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 2 2008, 11:05 AM~9848811
> *" FRONT & BACC "
> 
> TRUE BLUE CD...........
> *


thanks. now I gotta find it. Anyone got it? No luck on ebay or limewire


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 3 2008, 01:16 AM~9852432
> *thanks.  now I gotta find it.  Anyone got it?  No luck on ebay or limewire
> *



its old dont know??????


----------



## TRUDAWG

To The Tizzle


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 6 2008, 05:31 PM~9878854
> *To The Tizzle
> *



WEST UP TRUDAWG????????


WHERE ALL THE BROTHA'S AT ITS BEEN KINDA DEAD N THIS TOPIC????????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 6 2008, 05:31 PM~9878854
> *To The Tizzle
> *



WEST UP TRUDAWG????????


WHERE ALL THE BROTHA'S AT ITS BEEN KINDA DEAD N THIS TOPIC????????


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jan 27 2008, 02:23 PM~9796506
> *
> I MISS THAT DUD RIP
> *


 :angel: :angel: R.I.P...ZUESS..MAY U SOAR WITH ANGELS


----------



## H8R PROOF

ANY OF THE HOMIES ON HERE GOT ANY PICS OF THE CREAM YELLOW 90d OUT CADDY COUPE FROM STREETLIFE CC... :biggrin: THANKS..HOMIES


----------



## "G-Money"

Back to the top. 

Whats good withcha Riders.


----------



## cripn8ez

OLD SCHOOL FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


HOW MY BRUTHA'Z DOING?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrVCRQd1ugU


----------



## cripn8ez

1 MORE 4 THE ROAD!!!!!!!

R.I.P EVERY HOMIE,POPS,MOTHER,SIS,BRUTHA, ACE BOON **** LOC,DOG WHO EVERY IT MAY BE....


U WILL NEVER B FORGOT AND WILL B MISSED ALWAYZ!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlXCcrPmG8Q


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS IS FOR US OLD JERRI CURL WEARER'S


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY_9x6H-h5Y


MINES WAS DRIPPY LEAVE MY CURL ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I STILL HAVE A CURL BAG IN MY BR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, Dirt422


NOW UR SHIT WAS DRIPPY AZZ FUCC BRO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

but the ho's loved it!!! with the turkish earing! 
I was a playa uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

sup homies


----------



## Dirt422

Wutz happening locs...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 8 2008, 05:55 PM~9896779
> *but the ho's loved it!!! with the turkish earing!
> I was a playa uffin:
> *



THEY SURE DID BUT I THINK MY CURL WAS LONGER AND WETER THEN UR'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I HAD THE TURKISH ROPE TO GO WITH IT PUT THEM HOE'S ON THE BACC OF THE SCOOTER AND GOTO THE LETOM!!!!!!!!! (MOTEL)  



HOW U BEEN HOMIE LOC???????


----------



## Dirt422

Chillin bout to shake the j-o-b, head up to the shop, get some yac and get the weekend started! :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 8 2008, 07:38 PM~9897313
> *Chillin bout to shake the j-o-b, head up to the shop, get some yac and get the weekend started! :cheesy:
> *




I KNOW THATS RIGHT LOCO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


WHATS THE B-NIZZ WITH WHAT U WAS TAKING BOUT FOR OUT HERE U STILL WANNA MAKE IT HAPPEN??????


THE WEDDING IS STILLON THEY ARE TAKING ALDAY WITH THE INVITE'S??????? SHOULD HAVE THEN TUESDAY THEY FUCCED THEM UP THE 1ST TIME!!!!!!!!!! :angry: TELL THE HOMIES TOO MAN I WANT EVERYONE TO MAKE IT THAT CAN???????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Man, this topic went to shit.


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## lowridersfinest

CLEVELAND LOWRIDERS
http://www.myspace.com/cleveland216lowriders


----------



## TRUDAWG

I remember seeing that car in Dayton Oh, and Toledo I think.


----------



## Skim

mix master spade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0pXKEkVPbY&NR=1


----------



## Skim

king tee- dippin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc&feature=related


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2008, 11:32 PM~9920731
> *king tee- dippin
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc&feature=related
> *


that was and still is that mathafuckin jam there cuzz :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

What it Dew My Black Riders. Hope all is good.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEEPS?


SKIM THATS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!! WATCH OUT 4 THE DRUG BUG????????


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.dipdive.com/


----------



## TRUDAWG

Who's coming to Phoenix next month for the LRM show??


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jan 27 2008, 03:23 PM~9796506
> *
> I MISS THAT DUD RIP
> *


That was a bad 4. I still got a video tape of the funeral RIP


----------



## RAGTOPROY

repost


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 12 2008, 07:27 AM~9922673
> *WEST GOOD PEEPS?
> SKIM THATS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!! WATCH OUT 4 THE DRUG BUG????????
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 12 2008, 12:05 PM~9923567
> *Who's coming to Phoenix next month for the LRM show??
> *


One of the guys in the chpt was talking about going out that way.


----------



## fundimotorsports

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 12 2008, 01:05 PM~9923567
> *Who's coming to Phoenix next month for the LRM show??
> *




cant make that one loc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 13 2008, 09:07 AM~9931399
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Figure. I would swing by and say Hi.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I bet you thought you'd get some negative feedback, flac, criticisim, or get a rise out of someone since you were trying to show off your new signature. In all acutuality we could care less, it's your peroggative. 
Welcome to the Black Lowriders Topic, it's all love! :wave:


----------



## Skim

that ***** spelled people and offended wrong.











:cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 13 2008, 01:40 PM~9934029
> *I bet you thought you'd get some negative feedback, flac, criticisim, or get a rise out of someone since you were trying to show off your new signature. In all acutuality we could care less, it's your peroggative.
> Welcome to the Black Lowriders Topic, it's all love! :wave:
> *


 :dunno: 

i never really noticed this topic. i see lowriders as one big famly. Not a color. that goes with my own club too. I have a very open mind. i just get sick of all th ehate and bickering they do around here instead of up lifting others.. i enjoy anything custom from ruster's to hot rodders and all .. but i also like them to be drivers not just trailer queens. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 13 2008, 08:07 PM~9936144
> *:dunno:
> 
> i never really noticed this topic. i see lowriders as one big famly. Not a color. that goes with my own club too. I have a very open mind. i just get sick of all th ehate and bickering they do around here instead of up lifting others.. i enjoy anything custom from ruster's to hot rodders and all .. but i also like them to be drivers not just trailer queens.  :biggrin:
> *



well lowriding is one big family, but like he said its all love in here. Plus theres nothing wrong with brotha's uniting without a gunfight  


Sup Brothas


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 13 2008, 07:20 PM~9936759
> *well lowriding is one big family, but like he said its all love in here.  Plus theres nothing wrong with brotha's uniting without a gunfight
> Sup Brothas
> *


But I will be coming up therrr this spring to dish out sum switch ownings.. :biggrin: My inlaws own a bar on the strip ..  VA


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 13 2008, 09:25 PM~9936800
> *But I will be coming up therrr this spring to dish out sum switch ownings.. :biggrin:  My inlaws own a bar on the strip ..    VA
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 we'll see what the switch has to say :0 

then we can go get a couple millers :biggrin: 

Ready for cinco de mayo?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 13 2008, 08:53 PM~9937557
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  we'll see what the switch has to say :0
> 
> then we can go get a couple millers :biggrin:
> 
> Ready for cinco de mayo?
> *


No  

Boot camp .. Bad kid in house . All my paint money and rim fund to keep that ass out of jail and in school.. Got tired of whoopin that ass..  :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;calling all black







lowriders


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> T.G.I.F.
> 
> 
> [/b]


x100


----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 12 2008, 12:05 PM~9923567
> *Who's coming to Phoenix next month for the LRM show??
> *


*i'm thinking about...*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> T.G.I.F.
> 
> 
> [/b]


The only day i have to spend with my gals.. It our shifts weekend.. going to be a long week.. :angry: horror movies and caddy from the dollar store. Might cook up sum steaks. depends on what these ladies want. Little gals are a trip.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup fellas!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Wutz happening my brothaz..!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CHILLIN', CHILLIN'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 21 2008, 10:49 AM~9995250-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup fellas!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Feb 21 2008, 06:37 PM~9998858
> *Wutz happening my brothaz..!!
> *


Got sum new springs in.. and I just made a bushing finally for the rear cylanders. Years of the squil and kreeks gone..  

suppose to sleet or ice rain on my damn weekend off. will see. went from 60 plus all week ( during work) to freazing all today and maybe this weekend. ( I'm off ) :uh: 


Going to go buy that American ganster..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 15 2008, 08:05 PM~9953451
> *i'm thinking about...
> *


come on out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 15 2008, 07:05 PM~9953451
> *i'm thinking about...
> *


Don't listen to Trudawg. Just come to San Bernardino.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 22 2008, 12:54 AM~10002037
> *Don't listen to Trudawg. Just come to San Bernardino.
> *


maybe i'll do both show...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2008, 10:54 PM~10002037
> *Don't listen to Trudawg. Just come to San Bernardino.
> *


lol...........I'll be there too :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 21 2008, 10:31 PM~10002266
> *lol...........I'll be there too :biggrin:
> *


I ain't scared. I'll fight you. :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 21 2008, 10:20 PM~10002206
> *maybe i'll do both show...
> *


Damn, you got it like that huh? You slangin? :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93

Does anyone have the number for Homies hydraulics???


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 13 2008, 06:07 PM~9936144
> *:dunno:
> 
> i never really noticed this topic. i see lowriders as one big famly. Not a color. that goes with my own club too. I have a very open mind. i just get sick of all th ehate and bickering they do around here instead of up lifting others.. i enjoy anything custom from ruster's to hot rodders and all .. but i also like them to be drivers not just trailer queens.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: We are all the same, and that is "LOWRIDERS" no gangs, no colors


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10002761
> *Does anyone have the number for Homies hydraulics???
> *


(562) 633-1587


----------



## sic713

sup my african anmerican brothaz!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 22 2008, 12:31 AM~10002761
> *Does anyone have the number for Homies hydraulics???
> *


why you want homie's number????


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## Lacman93

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 22 2008, 09:44 AM~10003972
> *why you want homie's number????
> *


I heard they extend skirts for 93-96 Fleetwoods.....I was told they do that, i don't know of anyone else who does that.....do you know of anyone?????
Thanx


----------



## Lacman93

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 22 2008, 09:35 AM~10003918
> *(562) 633-1587
> *


Thanks bro......


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## E

sup


----------



## fundimotorsports

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10029481
> *ttt
> *


fundi you own a lowrider, i only seen pics of that suv you got? got pics of the low? post em up!


----------



## mcfadonna

Daym man you guys get to have all the fun in So. Cal. I wish more brothas would lowride out this way. Im wanna hit up a show down there this year. You guys got shops down there.


----------



## cripn8ez

whats up homie's???????????


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 26 2008, 09:11 AM~10033156
> *whats up homie's???????????
> *




Wutz happening? Still waiting on that invite


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 26 2008, 12:23 PM~10033232
> *Wutz happening? Still waiting on that invite
> *




CUZZO CHECC YOUR MAIL TODAY IT SHOULD BE THERE IF NOT ALREADY......


AND ANYONE THAT WANTS TO COME JUST PUT THERE NAME ON THE RSVP SEND BACC PAPER CUZZ I COULDN'T TOUCH EVERYONE.......


----------



## TRUDAWG

what's everyone been up to?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

chillin' homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 26 2008, 12:50 PM~10033415
> *what's everyone been up to?????
> *




JUST TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE SUMMER........... SAME OLE SAME........


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 08:28 PM~10029505
> *fundi you own a lowrider, i only seen pics of that suv you got?  got pics of the low? post em up!
> *


Nope !! I build them and send them on. I have way kids. so I act have 3 SUV's. My dailey is layed out low/rider ground scraper though. Im act lower then these Caddi around here.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

welcome home roscoe jenkins
http://bedroommedia.com/videos.php?id=10857


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 26 2008, 11:44 AM~10033759
> *Nope !! I build them and send them on. I have way kids. so I act have 3 SUV's. My dailey is layed out low/rider ground scraper though. Im act lower then these Caddi around here.. :biggrin:
> *


oh, ok. just checking.


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats good. Can't wait for this winter to be over.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> Whats good. Can't wait for this winter to be over.
> [/b]


What winter.......it's gonna be 80 degrees this weekend :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 27 2008, 08:56 AM~10040954
> *What  winter.......it's gonna be 80 degrees this weekend :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Damn I need to book a flight. LOL.


----------



## mcfadonna

Gonna be 70 here.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 27 2008, 07:56 AM~10040954
> *What  winter.......it's gonna be 80 degrees this weekend :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


man I was in phoenix 2 weeks ago I shoulda looked u up.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 22 2008, 03:28 PM~10005707
> *I heard they extend skirts for 93-96 Fleetwoods.....I was told they do that, i don't know of anyone else who does that.....do you know of anyone?????
> Thanx
> *


I do the 93-96 extended skirts. Hit me up.




i do them. 375 plus shipping no core
275 plus shipping converting yours as a core.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322991

















Check my feedback its A+

Thanks to purchases so far from 
ROLLINAROUND San Jo
INDIVIDUALS*512* So. Tex 
509Rider - Spokane
DJTwigsta -Mass
StreetPlayer030 - vegas
Tyte95 - Renton, Wa.
BlvdAceMiami - Miami
ChitownUso93-Chicago
BadAss94Cad - New Jersey
Lac-of-Respect
Alaska - alaska
My own car -


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2008, 11:00 PM~10047076
> *I do the 93-96 extended skirts. Hit me up.
> i do them. 375 plus shipping no core
> 275 plus shipping converting yours as a core.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my feedback its A+
> 
> Thanks to purchases so far from
> ROLLINAROUND San Jo
> INDIVIDUALS*512* So. Tex
> 509Rider - Spokane
> DJTwigsta -Mass
> StreetPlayer030 - vegas
> Tyte95 - Renton, Wa.
> BlvdAceMiami - Miami
> ChitownUso93-Chicago
> BadAss94Cad - New Jersey
> Lac-of-Respect
> Alaska - alaska
> My own car -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Skim ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Nice work..


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## E

new page


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WHAT'S UP PEOPLES!! GET AT ME FOR THAT HOT SUPER NATURAL SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 29 2008, 12:52 PM~10057715
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLES!! GET AT ME FOR THAT HOT SUPER NATURAL SHIT!!!!!
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAQcgJ8LuFM


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10057844
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAQcgJ8LuFM
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
What it do homie


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Here you go V-Baby!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_efWQo9esxQ


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 29 2008, 04:37 PM~10059326
> *:thumbsup:
> What it do homie
> *



WHAT UP BRO EVERYTHING WIT U?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 29 2008, 02:52 PM~10059710
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 29 2008, 03:35 PM~10059651
> *WHAT UP BRO EVERYTHING WIT U?????
> *


what it do homie  
i know you got some oldies 4 ya boy! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 29 2008, 09:44 PM~10061070
> *what it do homie
> i know you got some oldies 4 ya boy!  :biggrin:
> *




here u go homie 1 of my favorits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTo7BXlqcHs


ALL A BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 29 2008, 10:09 AM~10057844
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAQcgJ8LuFM
> 
> 
> *


The first time I heard this song was on a Young Hogg video. You know he would make little commercials for the shops in the area. This song was naturally for Super Natural Car Accessories. Since then, everytime I hear this song, I think of those videos.


----------



## Dozierman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 2 2008, 07:24 AM~10069408
> *here u go homie 1 of my favorits
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTo7BXlqcHs
> ALL A BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats my dude right there :biggrin: 
Always got them oldies to ride to


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 3 2008, 02:48 PM~10077175
> *Thats my dude right there  :biggrin:
> Always got them oldies to ride to
> *




HERE U GO LOCO..

THIS IS FOR ALL THE LOST FAM,HOMIES,WHO EVER WE MISS U!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU


----------



## bigswanga

Bumper checcin :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up peeps


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 4 2008, 07:08 AM~10084447
> *Bumper checcin  :biggrin:
> *


***** PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 4 2008, 10:21 AM~10085282
> ****** PLEASE!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 4 2008, 11:55 PM~10091698
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Where your guys shops at down there?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BACKYARD BOOGIE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 5 2008, 02:31 PM~10096226
> *BACKYARD BOOGIE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


only way to go


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 5 2008, 02:31 PM~10096226
> *BACKYARD BOOGIE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yes sirrrr


----------



## Skim

whats poppin off


----------



## mcfadonna

Kinda hard to do a boogie when your the only one ya digg. Kinda hard out this way. Dudes be tryin to rip me off, Cant take the ride to get painted cause i wont get the hole thang back. These jack asses out this way think i shouldnt have this ride anyway. Cant stand it when i smash through. This foo wanted to trade me a fucked up green Lincoln for my 4. Look at me with a strait face and said the lincoln is a brotha car so we should trade. :angry: Had to kinda laugh that one off and kept it movin. Being from Sac i know some people but not to many Brothas rollin Lows. Mostly scrapers and Donks. Gets kinda frustrating. I got a cuzzo in L.A but he isnt into Lows so i dont know. 

But anyway good for yall man shit . You guys been doin it down there for a grip.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 5 2008, 08:41 PM~10099659
> *Kinda hard to do a boogie when your the only one ya digg. Kinda hard out this way. Dudes be tryin to rip me off, Cant take the ride to get painted cause i wont get the hole thang back. These jack asses out this way think i shouldnt have this ride anyway. Cant stand it when i smash through. This foo wanted to trade me a fucked up green Lincoln for my 4. Look at me with a strait face and said the lincoln is a brotha car so we should trade.  :angry:  Had to kinda laugh that one off and kept it movin.  Being from Sac i know some people but not to many Brothas rollin Lows. Mostly scrapers and Donks.  Gets kinda frustrating. I got a cuzzo in L.A but he isnt into Lows so i dont know.
> 
> But anyway good for yall man shit . You guys been doin it down there for a grip.
> *


You aint doing so bad :thumbsup: its not as easy as it seems we go through alot of Bs too you just gotta keep pushing for what you want and be more persistant on what you need done


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2007, 04:01 PM~8241995
> *GET DERRICK OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


 FUCK YOU!!!!!!HOO ARE YOU ! YOU GET OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 5 2008, 11:05 PM~10101212
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!HOO ARE YOU ! YOU GET OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigstew22

Morning fellaz !


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10100253
> *You aint doing so bad  :thumbsup: its not as easy as it seems we go through alot of Bs too you just gotta keep pushing for what you want and be more persistant on what you need done
> *


Real Talk right thur. 

4 looking nice so far B!


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 5 2008, 08:41 PM~10099659
> *Kinda hard to do a boogie when your the only one ya digg. Kinda hard out this way. Dudes be tryin to rip me off, Cant take the ride to get painted cause i wont get the hole thang back. These jack asses out this way think i shouldnt have this ride anyway. Cant stand it when i smash through. This foo wanted to trade me a fucked up green Lincoln for my 4. Look at me with a strait face and said the lincoln is a brotha car so we should trade.  :angry:  Had to kinda laugh that one off and kept it movin.  Being from Sac i know some people but not to many Brothas rollin Lows. Mostly scrapers and Donks.  Gets kinda frustrating. I got a cuzzo in L.A but he isnt into Lows so i dont know.
> 
> But anyway good for yall man shit . You guys been doin it down there for a grip.
> *


gotta learn to work on your own shit homie!


----------



## bigswanga

> Real Talk right thur.
> 
> 4 looking nice so far B!
> [/b]


  Ill be glad when it hits the streets.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 5 2008, 10:05 PM~10101212
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!HOO ARE YOU ! YOU GET OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 6 2008, 11:09 AM~10103828
> *:biggrin:
> *


Imma hit u in a minute V to see what them youngins got into! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 6 2008, 10:55 AM~10104703
> *Imma hit u in a minute V to see what them youngins got into!  :0
> *


LITTLE BITCHES GOT HOME SICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F have a blessed weekend Riders.


----------



## bigswanga

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10091698
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll still serve your fat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 6 2008, 01:50 PM~10105135
> *LITTLE  BITCHES GOT HOME SICK!!!!!!!!!
> *


That STL snow will tend to do that to out-of-towners :biggrin: 
Shits gone now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 7 2008, 02:13 PM~10114386
> *I'll still serve your fat ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OK THEN....ILL TAKE A ORDER OF FRIED CHICKEN AND WAFFLES AND A LARGE GRAPE SODA


:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 7 2008, 02:30 PM~10114933
> *OK THEN....ILL TAKE A ORDER OF FRIED CHICKEN AND WAFFLES AND A LARGE GRAPE SODA
> :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHY YOU'RE FAT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 6 2008, 09:30 AM~10103068
> *gotta learn to work on your own shit homie!
> *


I do . Trust me. Cant do body and paint though. Dont have the skills. But i think i got it all worked out now with a Homie from Burque. Hopefully! :biggrin: 

I think he will come through. I dont want to have to take it ALL the way back to SAC. But ill get it sooner or later. But thanks for the Compliments fellas. I want to get down there to So. Cal this year to check out some shows.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10114982
> *THAT'S WHY YOU'RE FAT!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 7 2008, 06:05 PM~10116078
> *I do . Trust me. Cant do body and paint though. Dont have the skills. But i think i got it all worked out now with a Homie from Burque. Hopefully!  :biggrin:
> 
> I think he will come through. I dont want to have to take it ALL the way back to SAC. But ill get it sooner or later. But thanks for the Compliments fellas. I want to get down there to So. Cal this year to check out some shows.
> *


The next biggest event comming up is the INDIVIDUALS C.C. picnic around the 4th of july .Dont miss it :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 7 2008, 07:43 PM~10116346
> *The next biggest event comming up is the INDIVIDUALS C.C. picnic around the 4th of july .Dont miss it :biggrin:
> *


You inviting ? I know nobody!!!!!!!! If so ill fly out Fa sho!


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP TO ALL????????????


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 7 2008, 08:18 PM~10116966
> *You inviting ? I know nobody!!!!!!!! If so ill fly out Fa sho!
> *


Never rejected always accepted :biggrin: Come on down :wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8OL7I3hpYA


NOW GET UR BOOGIE ON!!!!!!!!!!!



LETS GO DOWN TO SKATE DEPO AND DO THAT DAM THANG......


----------



## cripn8ez

OLD SCHOOL WHO REMEBERS THIS 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OruxySqlu1M


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 10 2008, 08:03 AM~10132585
> *OLD SCHOOL WHO REMEBERS THIS 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OruxySqlu1M
> *



I do... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WATTSUP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Mar 10 2008, 12:56 PM~10133195
> *I do...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 10 2008, 02:08 PM~10134420
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SNOW


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2008, 04:21 PM~10134538
> *WHAT UP SNOW
> *



WHAT IT DO SKIM??????


HOWS THE RAG COMING?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

LET'S HOP SKIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HIT ME ON THE CHIZNERP!!!!!!!! 103*323*4443


----------



## E

bump


----------



## E

new page


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 10 2008, 07:10 AM~10132202
> *Never rejected always accepted  :biggrin: Come on down  :wave:
> *


Alright Brotha imma hold you to that . So dont leave me hangin . :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Good Morning......whats good??


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 10 2008, 07:04 PM~10137164
> *Alright Brotha imma hold you to that . So dont leave me hangin .  :biggrin:
> *


951 634 0790 :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:27 PM~10135019
> *HIT ME ON THE CHIZNERP!!!!!!!!  103*323*4443
> *


 :uh: USER NOT REACHABLE


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 11 2008, 08:18 AM~10141508
> *:uh: USER NOT REACHABLE
> *


Thats what you get fuckin wit boos mobile :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

my phone ran out juice bozos!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 11 2008, 09:17 AM~10141497
> *951 634 0790  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Im there!


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 11 2008, 09:17 AM~10141497
> *951 634 0790  :biggrin:
> *


Ive Been wanting to meet the INDIVIDUALS CC Fa sho! Fuck yea im pumped now! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 12 2008, 06:07 PM~10154085
> *Ive Been wanting to meet the INDIVIDUALS CC Fa sho!  Fuck yea im pumped now!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Im not from the INDIVIDUALS...
But on the 4th of july they do the damn thing


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 12 2008, 07:27 PM~10154253
> *Im not from the INDIVIDUALS...
> But on the 4th of july they do the damn thing
> *


Thats coo. Im ready to roll anyway. I havent been down there since i was about 12


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 12 2008, 11:57 PM~10157328
> *Thats coo. Im ready to roll anyway. I havent been down there since i was about 12
> *


and how old are you now :scrutinize: im kidding its none of my business :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 13 2008, 09:13 AM~10158411
> *and how old are you now  :scrutinize: im kidding its none of my business :biggrin:
> *


38 
Back then traveling all around So. Cali was fun. By the time i was 16 that shit was dangerous. :cheesy: 
But its all hood.


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 13 2008, 09:13 AM~10158411
> *and how old are you now  :scrutinize: im kidding its none of my business :biggrin:
> *


38 
Back then traveling all around So. Cali was fun. By the time i was 16 that shit was dangerous. :cheesy: 
But its all hood.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Mar 13 2008, 08:30 AM~10158524
> *38
> Back then traveling all around So. Cali was fun. By the time i was 16 that shit was dangerous.    :cheesy:
> But its all hood.
> *


:angry: everyone younger than me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 13 2008, 08:40 AM~10158585
> *:angry: everyone younger than me  :uh: :biggrin:
> *


Damn Niccuh, how old are YOU?


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F.


----------



## Tyrone

> T.G.I.F.
> [/b]


I second that motion! What's crackin', 'G'?!


----------



## "G-Money"

Just trying to get over this Flu bug Hommie. How are things out in L.V. ?


----------



## 187PURE

MY ADEX AINT NO JOKE! :0 YUP, WITH A #11 PUMPHEAD BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2008, 08:50 AM~10159058
> *Damn Niccuh, how old are YOU?
> *


46


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 18 2008, 02:44 PM~10198023
> *46
> *


AY YO SCOTTY! YOU KNOW WHAT I'M STARTING TO HATE THE MOST? BUDGET RIDERS! :angry: MAWFUCKAS WANNA RIDE SO BAD BUT DON'T WANNA SPEND NO MONEY. LIKE MY HOMEBOY FOR INSTANCE. THIS ***** DROPS OFF HIS BROUGHAM WITH A NOTE IN THE WINDSHIELD. TALKIN 'BOUT HE NEED THIS, THAT, AND THE THIRD. I DID IT ON THE STRENGTH, BUT THE ***** COULDA ATLEAST BROKE ME OFF. I AINT EVEN GET A BREW OUT THE DEAL, NO THANK YOU, NO NOTHING. ON TOP OF THAT, HE NEEDED A CYLINDER. I ONLY HAD A 12 ON MY SHELF BUT HE NEEDED A 10. THIS MUTHAFUCKA USED IT ANYWAY, RIDING DOWN THE STREET LOCKED UP LOPSIDED. THEN WHEN YOU GIVE A ***** A PRICE, THEY GET TO CLEARING THEY THROAT, CHECKING THEY TIME AND TALKING 'BOUT I'LL HOLLAR BACK. THAT'S EXACTLY WHY PHILLY CATS WILL ALWAYS LAG BEHIND. IF THEY CAN'T GET A HOOK-UP, THEY'LL JUST SLAP ON SOME RIMS AND ROLL


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2008, 12:28 PM~10197851
> *MY ADEX AINT NO JOKE! :0  YUP, WITH A #11 PUMPHEAD BITCHES  :biggrin:
> *



Damn niccuh where u been, havent seen you up in here in a second....

Thought you was gaffled or sumthin... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 18 2008, 01:19 PM~10198301
> *Damn niccuh where u been, havent seen you up in here in a second....
> 
> Thought you was gaffled or sumthin... :biggrin:
> *


 He gonna tell you he's been working on his car, but the truth is Internets got cut off!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 18 2008, 01:39 PM~10198434
> *He gonna tell you he's been working on his car, but the truth is Internets got cut off!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:cheesy: Damn cuzzin pay yo bills....


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:44 PM~10198023
> *46
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=oNObBsA2EhE
Scotty making a cameo!!!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:44 PM~10198023
> *46
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=oNObBsA2EhE
Scotty making a cameo!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 18 2008, 03:39 PM~10198434
> *He gonna tell you he's been working on his car, but the truth is Internets got cut off!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 lmao. yawl ain't right.


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP MY BROTHAZ???????


HOW ALL IS WELL?????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 18 2008, 10:02 PM~10202976
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=oNObBsA2EhE
> Scotty making a cameo!!!
> 
> *


Q-VO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 04:38 AM~10203747
> *WEST UP MY BROTHAZ???????
> HOW ALL IS WELL?????????
> *


LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 10:38 AM~10205529
> *Q-VO!!!!!!!!!
> *


What were you motioning? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 01:39 PM~10205544
> *LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!
> *



no problem-o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 10:07 AM~10205740
> *no problem-o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I won't clown you that bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 02:10 PM~10205775
> *I won't clown you that bad!!!!!!!!!
> *




haha its not eazy loco u must got a hella 2 pump to the front set up cuz i got a hella 1 piston to the front that kicc's azz & doesn't even worry bout the name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


what u got for me????? as n car?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 10:20 AM~10205849
> *haha its not eazy loco u must got a hella 2 pump to the front set up cuz i got a hella 1 piston to the front that kicc's azz & doesn't even worry bout the name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what u got for me????? as n car?
> *


I DON'T NEED A PISTON GATE(GUESS WHO WAS THE 1ST TO USE THEM?????) TO SWING!!!! THE TRIZNEY JUMPS FINE WIT THAT STILLMAN SHIT IN IT!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup TRU


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 02:41 PM~10206040
> *I DON'T NEED A PISTON GATE(GUESS WHO WAS THE 1ST TO USE THEM?????) TO SWING!!!!  THE TRIZNEY JUMPS FINE WIT THAT STILLMAN SHIT IN IT!!!!
> *




oh ya it probly does but im not scared!!!!!!!!!!! lol


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 10:42 AM~10206052
> *
> oh ya it probly does but im not scared!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOSER HAS TO BUY THE DRANK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 02:43 PM~10206061
> *:biggrin:    LOSER HAS TO BUY THE DRANK!!!!!!!!!!
> *




bring ur cash then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 



i drink yak and miller high life so u know!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## cripn8ez

dirt422 west good my brotha?


u gonna make it to the wedding??????


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10205849
> *haha its not eazy loco u must got a hella 2 pump to the front set up cuz i got a hella 1 piston to the front that kicc's azz & doesn't even worry bout the name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> what u got for me????? as n car?
> *



wutz happening homeboy....getting ready for that ol' ball & chain.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 10:44 AM~10206077
> *bring ur cash then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> i drink yak and miller high life so u know!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha
> *


listen here light-bright!!!! you better have my Remi on deck!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:44 PM~10198023
> *46
> *


QUADRUPLE OG


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 02:48 PM~10206106
> *listen here light-bright!!!! you better have my Remi on deck!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *




thats funny light bright haha lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


youll b the one buying the dranks loc........... ill save u a sip of the yak cuz im a good guy!!!!!!!!



dirt the ball and chain ya i guess loc shit its bout that time im not getting any younger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 02:48 PM~10206106
> *listen here light-bright!!!! you better have my Remi on deck!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *




when i drank remi i drank it with apple juice is that still the lic???????


but im only 37 old timer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2008, 11:49 AM~10206122
> *QUADRUPLE OG
> *


yea that's old hno: hno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2008, 02:49 PM~10206122
> *QUADRUPLE OG
> *




west good skim? shit his hole arm should have strips & bars???????? haha


----------



## cripn8ez

dirt i talked to dallor last night his 64 should b out the shop this week sound like its gonna do the dam thang he got a piston pump..


he finaly got a computer to im trying to get him to get on here now??????


how is bob cats car coming long havent talk to him n a while?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 19 2008, 02:52 PM~10206146
> *yea that's old hno:  hno:
> *



west good tru?????


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 12:41 PM~10206040
> *I DON'T NEED A PISTON GATE(GUESS WHO WAS THE 1ST TO USE THEM?????) TO SWING!!!!  THE TRIZNEY JUMPS FINE WIT THAT STILLMAN SHIT IN IT!!!!
> *


Pics of da trunk or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Mar 19 2008, 02:56 PM~10206195
> *Pics of da trunk or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *




x2 :0 haha


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 11:51 AM~10206141
> *when i drank remi i drank it with apple juice is that still the lic???????
> but im only 37 old timer!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Nah Remy too smooth to mix with anything. sip it straight like a gee


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 11:55 AM~10206184
> *dirt i talked to dallor last night his 64 should b out the shop this week sound like its gonna do the dam thang he got a piston pump..
> he finaly got a computer to im trying to get him to get on here now??????
> how is bob cats car coming long havent talk to him n a while?
> *





Oh..he went ahead an got a piston huh? He supposed to hook me up with a pattern dude for the roof of my trey..


That guy dont know nothing bout computers... :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 19 2008, 03:01 PM~10206250
> *Oh..he went ahead an got a piston huh? He supposed to hook me up with a pattern dude for the roof of my trey..
> That guy dont know nothing bout computers... :uh:
> *




yah he got it he might hop on ur azz loco haha.....


i know he told me but ive been telling him to get a computer fo the longest he called me last night and told me he was at the shop where his 4 is...


& on the remi note ya its smooth but i like henn-dogg loco... and i sip that like the G i b!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## TRUDAWG

Some Remi would absolutely hit the fuckin spot right now! A full ass blue plastic cup filled with ice and remi!!!! 
Damn I miss hanging out in the D


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 10:51 AM~10206141
> *when i drank remi i drank it with apple juice is that still the lic???????
> but im only 37 old timer!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DRINK IT STRIZATE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Some oldies for the homie V-Baby and cripn8ez :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndBZtFtrC0M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl7L6PjhK_E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGx0eJ9UUF8
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

Whats the business brothas!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 2 2008, 11:05 AM~9848811
> *" FRONT & BACC "
> 
> TRUE BLUE CD...........
> *


that wasn't it.   spent forever looking for it, found it, and Front & Bacc sounds a little older than from what I remember on the video.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 19 2008, 08:01 PM~10208679
> *Some oldies for the homie V-Baby and cripn8ez  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndBZtFtrC0M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl7L6PjhK_E
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGx0eJ9UUF8
> :biggrin:
> *



GOOD JAMS RAGTOP!!!!!!!!!  


HERE AN OLDIE FO YA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HPAgiVdILo


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 18 2008, 04:22 PM~10198753
> *:cheesy: Damn cuzzin pay yo bills....
> *


 :biggrin: NAW NUTHIN LIKE THAT MY LOC. I'VE JUST BEEN BUSY RUNNIN ROUND, GETTIN THIS AND THAT. SORRY I COULD'NT MAKE IT BACK TO THE LAND OF SPOKES. I TOOK A RAIN CHECK TO FINISH MY RIDER (THAT 1'ST PRIORITY). I FUCKED AROUND AND GOT ME A CHAIN BRIDGE WITH 16'S IN THE BACK! I GOT A CHROME ADEX WITH A NUMBER 11 WORKIN THAT FLUID. MY BLOCK IS GANGSTA CAUSE IT GOT THE 45 DEGREE PORT. AND I GOT THE CHIPS STACKED TO GET THE BRAINS BLOWN. NEW WHEELS AND PAINT CAN WAIT TIL SPRING (I'M STILL GLEAMING). WHAT YALL ****** THINK? :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2008, 10:15 AM~10213975
> *:biggrin: NAW NUTHIN LIKE THAT MY LOC.  I'VE JUST BEEN BUSY RUNNIN ROUND, GETTIN THIS AND THAT.  SORRY I COULD'NT MAKE IT BACK TO THE LAND OF SPOKES.  I TOOK A RAIN CHECK TO FINISH MY RIDER (THAT 1'ST PRIORITY).  I FUCKED AROUND AND GOT ME A CHAIN BRIDGE WITH 16'S IN THE BACK!  I GOT A CHROME ADEX WITH A NUMBER 11 WORKIN THAT FLUID.  MY BLOCK IS GANGSTA CAUSE IT GOT THE 45 DEGREE PORT. AND I GOT THE CHIPS STACKED TO GET THE BRAINS BLOWN.  NEW WHEELS AND PAINT CAN WAIT TIL SPRING (I'M STILL GLEAMING).  WHAT YALL ****** THINK? :cheesy:
> *


OH YEAH... I FORGOT, I FUCKED AROUND AND GOT ME A STREET CHARGER TOO :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2008, 08:15 AM~10213975
> *WHAT YALL ****** THINK? :cheesy:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen..............you know the rules niccuh!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 20 2008, 10:22 AM~10214027
> *Pics or it didn't happen..............you know the rules niccuh!
> *


I'MA GAFFLE UP THE CAMERA FROM THE JOB TO MAKE YALL ****** JAWS DROP


----------



## 187PURE

TRUE BLUE (N.O.T.S.)


----------



## Dozierman

A Black Lowrider doin' up here in Da Sactown.... Black Lowriders TTT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 20 2008, 06:36 AM~10213263
> *GOOD JAMS RAGTOP!!!!!!!!!
> HERE AN OLDIE FO YA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HPAgiVdILo
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2008, 08:15 AM~10213975
> *:biggrin: NAW NUTHIN LIKE THAT MY LOC.  I'VE JUST BEEN BUSY RUNNIN ROUND, GETTIN THIS AND THAT.  SORRY I COULD'NT MAKE IT BACK TO THE LAND OF SPOKES.  I TOOK A RAIN CHECK TO FINISH MY RIDER (THAT 1'ST PRIORITY).  I FUCKED AROUND AND GOT ME A CHAIN BRIDGE WITH 16'S IN THE BACK!  I GOT A CHROME ADEX WITH A NUMBER 11 WORKIN THAT FLUID.  MY BLOCK IS GANGSTA CAUSE IT GOT THE 45 DEGREE PORT. AND I GOT THE CHIPS STACKED TO GET THE BRAINS BLOWN.  NEW WHEELS AND PAINT CAN WAIT TIL SPRING (I'M STILL GLEAMING).  WHAT YALL ****** THINK? :cheesy:
> *


YOU SPENT ALL THAT CHEEZE AND DIDNT EVEN BUY A FUKCIN CAMERA..WHATS WRONG WITH YOU....WE THINK YOU FRONTIN' ON US....SHOW US SUMTHIN!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2008, 02:50 PM~10216456
> *YOU SPENT ALL THAT CHEEZE AND DIDNT EVEN BUY A FUKCIN CAMERA..WHATS WRONG WITH YOU....WE THINK YOU FRONTIN' ON US....SHOW US SUMTHIN!
> *



:roflmao: yeah CF got a point there....


We was supposed to be sippin on something right about now...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 20 2008, 05:19 PM~10217392
> *:roflmao: yeah CF got a point there....
> We was supposed to be sippin on something right about now...
> *


 cuz on that water prolly :yessad:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 13 2008, 09:50 AM~10159058
> *Damn Niccuh, how old are YOU?
> *


I had some catching to do :biggrin: as for my age? im ageless

















42


----------



## bigswanga

> T.G.I.F.
> [/b]


 :biggrin: A week later


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2008, 11:49 AM~10206122
> *QUADRUPLE OG
> *


 hno: im in that age range :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2008, 02:17 PM~10207432
> *I DRINK IT STRIZATE!!!!!!!!!
> *


tin can stomache :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 21 2008, 12:07 PM~10222319
> *:biggrin:  A week later
> *


LOL, To all my fellow Black Riders out there. Have a good Easter Weekend.


----------



## Dirt422

> LOL, To all my fellow Black Riders out there. Have a good Easter Weekend.
> [/b]





TTT..


----------



## 81 cuttin

Whats up Homies?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 21 2008, 10:06 AM~10222310
> *I had some catching to do  :biggrin:  as for my age? im ageless
> 42
> *


 Sup Pops? :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2008, 03:11 PM~10224438
> *Sup Pops? :biggrin:
> *


Nothing you young wippersnapper :twak:


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 21 2008, 05:12 PM~10225138
> *Nothing you young wippersnapper  :twak:
> *


WHAT UP PIMPS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## dadysgirl

*DadsyGirl Black Lowrider
Got the rims from StreetLife on Crenshaw, many upgrades are being done to the 87 cutty*


----------



## dadysgirl

*Memebers 63 Long Beach 1/2008*


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## bigstew22

Probably one of the toughest cutty's i have seen . Keep up the dam good work !


----------



## payfred

> LOL, To all my fellow Black Riders out there. Have a good Easter Weekend.
> [/b]


you too Brotha!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 19 2008, 12:52 PM~10206156
> *west good skim?  shit his hole arm should have strips & bars????????  haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

Fresh day yall whut it do? :biggrin: 
I think imma have to push the foe out and wipe her downnnnnnnnn


----------



## loco4




----------



## loco4

HAPPY EASTER 2 ALL DA GOONS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 23 2008, 08:58 AM~10234288
> *Fresh day  yall whut it do? :biggrin:
> I think  imma have to push the foe out and wipe her downnnnnnnnn
> *


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0 

That truck is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 23 2008, 12:45 PM~10235179
> *HAPPY EASTER 2 ALL DA GOONS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

BIG KEEB'S CADDY FROM THE NEXT FRIDAY MOVIE

THIS WAS THE HOTTEST CADDY AROUND 1999/2000 IN L.A.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10230692
> *you too Brotha!! :thumbsup:
> *



Whats been good witcha Uso.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10236872
> *:0
> 
> That truck is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yo homie pm me ur # i wanna chop it up with u bout the batts u got if u still got them???????


whats good brotha'z??????


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 23 2008, 01:17 PM~10235594
> *Pictures or it didn't happen!
> *


  Comming right up :biggrin: 


















like tomarrow or so :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

FOREVER ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2008, 06:57 PM~10236977
> *BIG KEEB'S CADDY FROM THE NEXT FRIDAY MOVIE
> 
> THIS WAS THE HOTTEST CADDY AROUND 1999/2000 IN L.A.
> *



*SUPREME HUSTLE*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2008, 04:57 PM~10236977
> *BIG KEEB'S CADDY FROM THE NEXT FRIDAY MOVIE
> 
> THIS WAS THE HOTTEST CADDY AROUND 1999/2000 IN L.A.
> *


NO BITCH


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2008, 05:37 AM~10240245
> *yo homie pm me ur # i wanna chop it up with u bout the batts u got if u still got them???????
> whats good brotha'z??????
> *


  got you . Wish I would have saw this soner.. Lincon is on his way from there right now.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SNOW WADDUP??


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 24 2008, 04:57 PM~10243341
> * got you  . Wish I would have saw this soner.. Lincon is on his way from there right now.......
> *



man the homies from layedback told me bout it last night...... ill hit u up homie.....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:16 PM~10243502
> *SNOW WADDUP??
> *




west good homie????


man im just chilling u know same shit different day.....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciWlg1WJ7sI


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 24 2008, 01:52 PM~10243298
> *NO BITCH
> *


 I was around back then bitch...it was....if not then wwho...and don't say hyro either..


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 24 2008, 06:56 PM~10244648
> *I was around back then bitch...it was....if not then wwho...and don't say hyro either..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 25 2008, 05:43 AM~10249022
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:52 PM~10244621
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciWlg1WJ7sI
> *


Put that fool in the Rockin Chair


----------



## cripn8ez

here u go sum oldie's fo cha.........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS5DLL9TlqM


----------



## cripn8ez

I LOVE L.A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnE2xInnCkU


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 25 2008, 07:23 AM~10249295
> *Put that fool in the Rockin Chair
> *


You like dat hillbilly shit! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 25 2008, 12:02 PM~10250943
> *You like dat hillbilly shit!  :biggrin:
> *


Gave me goosebumps just watching it


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 25 2008, 10:59 AM~10251469
> *Gave me goosebumps just watching it
> *


KICK ROCKS


----------



## RAGTOPROY

V-Baby like da hillybilly shit too


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I do like the Trans Am...bird on the hood and all :biggrin: 
Aint nothin like runnin from the law!!!!!!!!! That's STL shit


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Cripn8ez what you got in that parts box!??? I know you got some goodies for ya boy. I need some 3/4 fittings and a 3/4 check valve! (to go with that nice Y you sent me). Maybe that 1 deep cup ol boy bitchin about too.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10252976
> *Cripn8ez what you got in that parts box!??? I know you got some goodies for ya boy. I need some 3/4 fittings and a 3/4 check valve! (to go with that nice Y  you sent me). Maybe that 1 deep cup ol boy bitchin about too.
> *



GIVE ME A MIN AND ILL CHECC WHAT I HAVE LEFT.......

HAHA BITCHING BAD TOO HE WAS A PAIN N THE U KNOW WHAT?????


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 24 2008, 05:56 PM~10244648
> *I was around back then bitch...it was....if not then wwho...and don't say hyro either..
> *


Ill say it then, HYROS!
Keebs got cleaner as he added to it.
Just my .02


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10252976
> *Cripn8ez what you got in that parts box!??? I know you got some goodies for ya boy. I need some 3/4 fittings and a 3/4 check valve! (to go with that nice Y  you sent me). Maybe that 1 deep cup ol boy bitchin about too.
> *




HERE U GO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

***** I aint got that kinda cheeze!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 25 2008, 04:14 PM~10253036
> *GIVE ME A MIN AND ILL CHECC WHAT I HAVE LEFT.......
> 
> HAHA BITCHING BAD TOO HE WAS A PAIN N THE U KNOW WHAT?????
> *


Yeah, you know you cant please everybody  Always gotta be at least 1 asshole in the bunch. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 25 2008, 08:34 AM~10249340
> *I LOVE L.A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnE2xInnCkU
> *


DEEZAMN, NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE. DOPE CUT..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 25 2008, 07:14 PM~10253963
> ****** I aint got that kinda cheeze!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT UP RAG, WHAZ GOOD WIT IT HOMIE?*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THIS IS CRIP


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 25 2008, 07:34 AM~10249340
> *I LOVE L.A
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnE2xInnCkU
> *


INDIVIDUALS REPPIN IN THE VIDEO!!!
SCOTTY, YOU C bIG DEWIGHT Up IN THE VIDEO?!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 25 2008, 08:15 PM~10253975
> *Yeah, you know you cant please everybody    Always gotta be at least 1 asshole in the bunch.  :biggrin:
> *




i alwayz say fucc um!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


U KNOW U GOT THE CHEZZE LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


IM GONNA WORK ON THAT 2 DAY FO YA....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 25 2008, 09:12 PM~10254461
> *DEEZAMN, NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE.  DOPE CUT..
> *




YEAH THATS THE CUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


CUZ I LUV L.A. TOO THE HOME FRONT..........


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 25 2008, 10:05 PM~10254982
> *INDIVIDUALS REPPIN IN THE VIDEO!!!
> SCOTTY, YOU C bIG DEWIGHT Up IN THE VIDEO?!!
> *



I SAW THAT!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 25 2008, 09:33 PM~10254626
> *THIS IS CRIP
> *




NO THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 


WHAT IT DO HOMIE LOC?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10254626
> *THIS IS CRIP
> *


SOOOOOOWOOOOOOOOOP!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Know what I hate????



























When you go to the club and you feel like you gotta tip the ****** in the bathroom for handing you a paper towel.......lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 26 2008, 09:55 AM~10258533
> *Know what I hate????
> When you go to the club and you feel like you gotta tip the ****** in the bathroom for handing you a paper towel.......lol
> *


BUT THE PEPPERMINTS COME IN HANDY WHEN YOU GOTTA HOLLA AT A BREEZY


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 26 2008, 08:55 AM~10258533
> *Know what I hate????
> When you go to the club and you feel like you gotta tip the ****** in the bathroom for handing you a paper towel.......lol
> *


Tell em to give you some a dat cologne, you know dat French shit :biggrin: 
and when he turn around to get it then you grab a dollar outta his jar and tip him with that  Works like a charm :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 25 2008, 07:33 PM~10254626
> *THIS IS CRIP
> *


Big Scotty in the house set trippin!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Im going to dat game this weekend homie!!!!
Them ****** betta win!


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Mar 25 2008, 08:13 PM~10254472-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT UP RAG, WHAZ GOOD WIT IT HOMIE?*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 12:54 PM~10259735
> *Tell em to give you some a dat cologne, you know dat French shit  :biggrin:
> and when he turn around to get it then you grab a dollar outta his jar and tip him with that   Works like a charm  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY_@Mar 26 2008, 12:57 PM~10259759
> *Big Scotty in the house set trippin!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Im going to dat game this weekend homie!!!!
> Them ****** betta win!
> *



*WHAZ CRACCIN FOOOO, I DON'T GET NO LOVE :angry: :angry: :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 25 2008, 03:22 PM~10253109
> *Ill say it then, HYROS!
> Keebs got cleaner as he added to it.
> Just my .02
> *


I SAID" DON'T SAY HYRO"!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 25 2008, 06:33 PM~10254626
> *THIS IS CRIP
> *


Shut the fukc up Shaft, I got to the 411 on you over the buttmonkey (la partyline)!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

AntEAZY my Neezy!!!!! What it do my nig!!!??? Im suprised you aint in the hideout doing some magic to that ride :biggrin: Whats crackin wit ya. Wish we coulda got out this past Sunday. ........STL snow fuckin us all up. That only mean that its gonna stay hot till November or December. Im cool with that


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 26 2008, 06:15 PM~10261849
> *I SAID" DON'T SAY HYRO"!!! :biggrin:
> Shut the fukc up Shaft, I got to the 411 on you over the buttmonkey (la partyline)!!!!!
> *




:0 :0 SNAP!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 26 2008, 05:18 PM~10261865
> *AntEAZY my Neezy!!!!! What it do my nig!!!??? Im suprised you aint in the hideout  doing some magic to that ride  :biggrin: Whats crackin wit ya. Wish we coulda got out this past Sunday. ........STL snow fuckin us all up. That only mean that its gonna stay hot till November or December. Im cool with that
> *


*I'LL BE OUTTA TOWN TILL SUNDAY, BUT BEST BELIEVE I'LL BE BACC IN FULL EFFECT WHEN I GET TOO IT. AND I AIN'T MAD AT A WARM NOVEMBER OR DECEMBER EITHER G :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

This crap is takin all the lowriders away out in west L.A. Looks like fun though. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jUXPaktUyrA&feature=related


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10254626
> *THIS IS CRIP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

is supernaturals still around?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Mar 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10263812
> *is supernaturals still around?
> *


 Best believe they are and they have some heavy hitters too!


----------



## TRUDAWG

sup uffin:


----------



## bigswanga

Top of the morning my brothas


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 26 2008, 02:15 PM~10261849
> *I SAID" DON'T SAY HYRO"!!! :biggrin:
> Shut the fukc up Shaft, I got to the 411 on you over the buttmonkey (la partyline)!!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU SHA-NA-NA REJECT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

*LAST NIGHT AT THE BAR, A FOOL TRIED TO JUKEBOX CHECK ME.* THEY WAS PLAYING RAPS ALL NIGHT AND I WANTED TO SWITCH IT UP WITH SOME FUNK. I PUT MY DOLLAR IN THE JUKEBOX AND THE FOOL WALKS UP AND SAYS _"YO! I STILL GOT CREDITS UP". _I SAID LOOK HERE YOUNGSTA, YOU WANNA GET INTO IT OVER A JUKEBOX?!" HE SAID, _"THIS IS WHAT I DO. I'M ALWAYS IN HERE. IT AINT ABOUT THE JUKEBOX" _(WHILE HE WAS LOADING UP THE JUKEBOX WITH DOLLARS, BEING IGNORANT). I SAID YOUNG BOY I'M BIGGER THAN THAT. I COULD GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE JUKEBOX, BUT YOUR CONDUCT TOWARDS AN O/G LIKE MYSELF AINT GONNA BE TOLERATED. I'M DAMN NEAR 40, I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC, AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK! AFTER I SAID THAT, HE SWITCHED IT UP AND SHOOK MY HAND AND LEFT ME 4 CREDITS ON THE JUKEBOX. I AINT GIVE A FUCK THEM CREDITS. I PUSHED THE BUTTON THAT SAID PLAY NEXT FOR 2 EXTRA CREDITS, AND *BOP GUN *CAME ON! HE CAME STAGGERING OVER TO ME AND GON' QUESTION HOW MANY SONGS I PLAYED. I SAID AS MANY AS I WANT LIL' *****. THEN HE GON' HOLD HIS SIDE LIKE HE WAS STRAPPED AND STAGGERED BACK TO THE POOL TABLE. I TOLD MY HOMEBOY I'M BOUT TO CRACK HIM UP SIDE THE HEAD WITH THIS GLASS. MY HOMIE SAID DAWG HE AINT EVEN WORTH IT 'CAUSE HE DRUNK OFF THEM CHEAP ASS OLD E'S HE BEEN DRINKING ALL NIGHT. I'M LIKE TRUE. I BEEN DRINKING "ING BINGS" SINCE '78 (BEFORE 40'S WE ONLY HAD QUARTS). ANYWAY, HE GETS BACK ON THE POOL TABLE, SHOOTS THE Q-BALL ALL HARD AND MISSES, AND FALLS FACE DOWN ON THE TABLE. MY MAN WAS LIKE, "AND THIS IS THE CLOWN ASS ***** YOU WANNNA BEAT UP. LOOK AT HIM, HE BEATING HIS SELF UP DAWG." I WAS LIKE YEAH YOU RIGHT. WE SHOOK THE SPOT AND WENT TO THE NUDY BAR. MY HOMIE WAS LIKE, NOW AINT THIS BETTER? YOU HITTING SWITCHES AND NOW WE AROUND ALL THESE BITCHES  

THE MORAL OF MY LITTLE EXPERIENCE IS: IF YOU A BIG FISH, THEN YOU GOTTA STAY OUT A SMALL POND. THAT'S WHY I DON'T PLAY THE-HOLE-IN-THE-WALL BAR SEEN NO MORE. I GOTTA BE IN SOME CLASSY SHIT AROUND SOME FINE HO'S


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2008, 09:59 PM~10272326
> *LAST NIGHT AT THE BAR, A FOOL TRIED TO JUKEBOX CHECK ME.  THEY WAS PLAYING RAPS ALL NIGHT AND I WANTED TO SWITCH IT UP WITH SOME FUNK.  I PUT MY DOLLAR IN THE JUKEBOX AND THE FOOL WALKS UP AND SAYS "YO! I STILL GOT CREDITS UP".  I SAID LOOK HERE YOUNGSTA, YOU WANNA GET INTO IT OVER A JUKEBOX?!"  HE SAID, "THIS IS WHAT I DO.  I'M ALWAYS IN HERE.  IT AINT ABOUT THE JUKEBOX" (WHILE HE WAS LOADING UP THE JUKEBOX WITH DOLLARS, BEING IGNORANT).  I SAID YOUNG BOY I'M BIGGER THAN THAT.  I COULD GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE JUKEBOX, BUT YOUR CONDUCT TOWARDS AN O/G LIKE MYSELF AINT GONNA BE TOLERATED.  I'M DAMN NEAR 40, I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC, AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!  AFTER I SAID THAT, HE SWITCHED IT UP AND SHOOK MY HAND AND LEFT ME 4 CREDITS ON THE JUKEBOX.  I AINT GIVE A FUCK THEM CREDITS.  I PUSHED THE BUTTON THAT SAID PLAY NEXT FOR 2 EXTRA CREDITS, AND BOP GUN CAME ON!  HE CAME STAGGERING OVER TO ME AND GON' QUESTION HOW MANY SONGS I PLAYED.  I SAID AS MANY AS I WANT LIL' *****.  THEN HE GON' HOLD HIS SIDE LIKE HE WAS STRAPPED AND STAGGERED BACK TO THE POOL TABLE.  I TOLD MY HOMEBOY I'M BOUT TO CRACK HIM UP SIDE THE HEAD WITH THIS GLASS.  MY HOMIE SAID DAWG HE AINT EVEN WORTH IT 'CAUSE HE DRUNK OFF THEM CHEAP ASS OLD E'S HE BEEN DRINKING ALL NIGHT.  I'M LIKE TRUE.  I BEEN DRINKING "ING BINGS" SINCE '78 (BEFORE 40'S WE ONLY HAD QUARTS).  ANYWAY, HE GETS BACK ON THE POOL TABLE, SHOOTS THE Q-BALL ALL HARD AND MISSES, AND FALLS FACE DOWN ON THE TABLE.  MY MAN WAS LIKE, "AND THIS IS THE CLOWN ASS ***** YOU WANNNA BEAT UP.  LOOK AT HIM, HE BEATING HIS SELF UP DAWG."  I WAS LIKE YEAH YOU RIGHT.  WE SHOOK THE SPOT AND WENT TO THE NUDY BAR.  MY HOMIE WAS LIKE, NOW AINT THIS BETTER?  YOU HITTING SWITCHES AND NOW WE AROUND ALL THESE BITCHES
> 
> THE MORAL OF MY LITTLE EXPERIENCE IS:  IF YOU A BIG FISH, THEN YOU GOTTA STAY OUT A SMALL POND.  THAT'S WHY I DON'T PLAY THE-HOLE-IN-THE-WALL BAR SEEN NO MORE.  I GOTTA BE IN SOME CLASSY SHIT AROUND SOME FINE HO'S
> *


Now that's real talk, O.G! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2008, 09:59 PM~10272326
> *LAST NIGHT AT THE BAR, A FOOL TRIED TO JUKEBOX CHECK ME.  THEY WAS PLAYING RAPS ALL NIGHT AND I WANTED TO SWITCH IT UP WITH SOME FUNK.  I PUT MY DOLLAR IN THE JUKEBOX AND THE FOOL WALKS UP AND SAYS "YO! I STILL GOT CREDITS UP".  I SAID LOOK HERE YOUNGSTA, YOU WANNA GET INTO IT OVER A JUKEBOX?!"  HE SAID, "THIS IS WHAT I DO.  I'M ALWAYS IN HERE.  IT AINT ABOUT THE JUKEBOX" (WHILE HE WAS LOADING UP THE JUKEBOX WITH DOLLARS, BEING IGNORANT).  I SAID YOUNG BOY I'M BIGGER THAN THAT.  I COULD GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE JUKEBOX, BUT YOUR CONDUCT TOWARDS AN O/G LIKE MYSELF AINT GONNA BE TOLERATED.  I'M DAMN NEAR 40, I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC, AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!  AFTER I SAID THAT, HE SWITCHED IT UP AND SHOOK MY HAND AND LEFT ME 4 CREDITS ON THE JUKEBOX.  I AINT GIVE A FUCK THEM CREDITS.  I PUSHED THE BUTTON THAT SAID PLAY NEXT FOR 2 EXTRA CREDITS, AND BOP GUN CAME ON!  HE CAME STAGGERING OVER TO ME AND GON' QUESTION HOW MANY SONGS I PLAYED.  I SAID AS MANY AS I WANT LIL' *****.  THEN HE GON' HOLD HIS SIDE LIKE HE WAS STRAPPED AND STAGGERED BACK TO THE POOL TABLE.  I TOLD MY HOMEBOY I'M BOUT TO CRACK HIM UP SIDE THE HEAD WITH THIS GLASS.  MY HOMIE SAID DAWG HE AINT EVEN WORTH IT 'CAUSE HE DRUNK OFF THEM CHEAP ASS OLD E'S HE BEEN DRINKING ALL NIGHT.  I'M LIKE TRUE.  I BEEN DRINKING "ING BINGS" SINCE '78 (BEFORE 40'S WE ONLY HAD QUARTS).  ANYWAY, HE GETS BACK ON THE POOL TABLE, SHOOTS THE Q-BALL ALL HARD AND MISSES, AND FALLS FACE DOWN ON THE TABLE.  MY MAN WAS LIKE, "AND THIS IS THE CLOWN ASS ***** YOU WANNNA BEAT UP.  LOOK AT HIM, HE BEATING HIS SELF UP DAWG."  I WAS LIKE YEAH YOU RIGHT.  WE SHOOK THE SPOT AND WENT TO THE NUDY BAR.  MY HOMIE WAS LIKE, NOW AINT THIS BETTER?  YOU HITTING SWITCHES AND NOW WE AROUND ALL THESE BITCHES
> 
> THE MORAL OF MY LITTLE EXPERIENCE IS:  IF YOU A BIG FISH, THEN YOU GOTTA STAY OUT A SMALL POND.  THAT'S WHY I DON'T PLAY THE-HOLE-IN-THE-WALL BAR SEEN NO MORE.   I GOTTA BE IN SOME CLASSY SHIT AROUND SOME FINE HO'S
> *


the moral of the story is...if you damn near 40 ***** it's time to act your age.. :0


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7381576
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF MUTHUFUCKAS BEEN BITCHIN AND COMPLAINING BOUT THE "GANGSTER" THREAD.  TALKIN BOUT IT'S ANNOYING, IT WENT ON LEFT FIELD, ETC. ETC.  PLUS YOU GOT THE CLOWNS.  WELL I'MA KICK IT OFF WITH THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


*ASALAMALICKEM MA BROTHA
OJ'S INNOCENT!
MIKE AND KOBE ARE INNOCENT
DAMN THE WHITE DEVIL
POOR RODNEY KING HE DESERVES REPERRATIONS *


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF. Summer is getting closer.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2008, 10:59 PM~10272326
> *LAST NIGHT AT THE BAR, A FOOL TRIED TO JUKEBOX CHECK ME.  THEY WAS PLAYING RAPS ALL NIGHT AND I WANTED TO SWITCH IT UP WITH SOME FUNK.  I PUT MY DOLLAR IN THE JUKEBOX AND THE FOOL WALKS UP AND SAYS "YO! I STILL GOT CREDITS UP".  I SAID LOOK HERE YOUNGSTA, YOU WANNA GET INTO IT OVER A JUKEBOX?!"  HE SAID, "THIS IS WHAT I DO.  I'M ALWAYS IN HERE.  IT AINT ABOUT THE JUKEBOX" (WHILE HE WAS LOADING UP THE JUKEBOX WITH DOLLARS, BEING IGNORANT).  I SAID YOUNG BOY I'M BIGGER THAN THAT.  I COULD GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE JUKEBOX, BUT YOUR CONDUCT TOWARDS AN O/G LIKE MYSELF AINT GONNA BE TOLERATED.  I'M DAMN NEAR 40, I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC, AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!  AFTER I SAID THAT, HE SWITCHED IT UP AND SHOOK MY HAND AND LEFT ME 4 CREDITS ON THE JUKEBOX.  I AINT GIVE A FUCK THEM CREDITS.  I PUSHED THE BUTTON THAT SAID PLAY NEXT FOR 2 EXTRA CREDITS, AND BOP GUN CAME ON!  HE CAME STAGGERING OVER TO ME AND GON' QUESTION HOW MANY SONGS I PLAYED.  I SAID AS MANY AS I WANT LIL' *****.  THEN HE GON' HOLD HIS SIDE LIKE HE WAS STRAPPED AND STAGGERED BACK TO THE POOL TABLE.  I TOLD MY HOMEBOY I'M BOUT TO CRACK HIM UP SIDE THE HEAD WITH THIS GLASS.  MY HOMIE SAID DAWG HE AINT EVEN WORTH IT 'CAUSE HE DRUNK OFF THEM CHEAP ASS OLD E'S HE BEEN DRINKING ALL NIGHT.  I'M LIKE TRUE.  I BEEN DRINKING "ING BINGS" SINCE '78 (BEFORE 40'S WE ONLY HAD QUARTS).  ANYWAY, HE GETS BACK ON THE POOL TABLE, SHOOTS THE Q-BALL ALL HARD AND MISSES, AND FALLS FACE DOWN ON THE TABLE.  MY MAN WAS LIKE, "AND THIS IS THE CLOWN ASS ***** YOU WANNNA BEAT UP.  LOOK AT HIM, HE BEATING HIS SELF UP DAWG."  I WAS LIKE YEAH YOU RIGHT.  WE SHOOK THE SPOT AND WENT TO THE NUDY BAR.  MY HOMIE WAS LIKE, NOW AINT THIS BETTER?  YOU HITTING SWITCHES AND NOW WE AROUND ALL THESE BITCHES
> 
> THE MORAL OF MY LITTLE EXPERIENCE IS:  IF YOU A BIG FISH, THEN YOU GOTTA STAY OUT A SMALL POND.  THAT'S WHY I DON'T PLAY THE-HOLE-IN-THE-WALL BAR SEEN NO MORE.  I GOTTA BE IN SOME CLASSY SHIT AROUND SOME FINE HO'S
> *


 :thumbsup: I AM HOT TEMPERED I MIGHT HAVE CRACCED HIM?????  BUT YOUR HOMIE IS RIGHT & FUCC THEM LIL BARS AINT GOT TIME FOR THE RAW RAW SHIT........ IM ALMOST 40 TO......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 28 2008, 02:58 AM~10274663
> *the moral of the story is...if you damn near 40 ***** it's time to act your age.. :0
> *


READ MY MIDDLE FINGER SPANKY :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 27 2008, 11:29 PM~10273269
> *Now that's real talk, O.G! :biggrin:
> *


D-BO LOCO, WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU PARTNER! I'M LUVIN MY LAC SINCE I MADE SOME IMPROVEMENTS. WE GOTTA LINK UP ONE OF THESE DAYS. N.Y. IS JUST A 2 HOUR DRIVE FROM PHILLY


----------



## 187PURE

MY HOMIE JUST PM'd ME AND SAID HE DON'T POST IN HERE 'CAUSE HE'S NOT BLACK. PEOPLE DON'T GET IT TWISTED JUST 'CAUSE THE TITLE SAYS "BLACK LOWRIDERS". THIS THREAD IS FOR EVERYBODY THAT HAS SOMETHING POSITIVE OR REAL TO SAY. I WOULD'NT CARE IF YOU'RE PURPLE


----------



## cripn8ez

SHIT IM ITALIAN BUT IVE ALWAYZ RAN WITH THE BROTHAZ FROM DAY 1.......... HAD A CURL,FINER WAVE,PERM WITH BIG BLUE ROLLERS ALL THAT JUST THE WAY OF LIFE...... STAY UP MY BROTHAZ.......


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2008, 07:59 PM~10272326
> *LAST NIGHT AT THE BAR, A FOOL TRIED TO JUKEBOX CHECK ME. *


A few weeks back we were walking throught the bar, and apparently I must have spilled a few sips of brew on some dudes shirt w/o knowing it. It was really packed and I had to force my through the crowd. Some fool comes up to me about 5 min later (must have took him 5 min to walk back to where I was) and comes up to me and says "Yo dawg you spilled your drink on my shirt" all cocky and shit, So I'm muggin the shit outta his lil punk ass, and calmly say "I'm sorry homie, my mistake somone must have bumped my arm" He was so thrown off, cuz I guess he was wanting and expecting a confrontation that he said "oh okay"............then a couple seconds later was like "it's a really expensive shirt"......I'm like "yea man I know how it is" and kept moving.

Point is most sucka's don't know how a real man handles his business. I dont' have time for fucking around with some punk ass chump. I'm in the bar to pick up bitches point blank. I paid $20 bones to get in, and I aint getting kicked out cuz I wanna bump chests with some fool. I'm 6'3" 260lbs I rarely get tested, but every now and again i get somebody who wanna try me. If I'm in the wrong I say "my bad homie" and give em some play. If I'm not, I look at em like their not worth a half a second of my time and keep moving. I'm 32 and it took me a while to get to that point. Only wish alot of other folks would to

...........that same weekend we picked up some whores from the club and was ready to roll back to my crib when apparently her man rolled up and tried to convince her to get in the car. We stepped to the side and conversed with the other chicks while she got her shit straight. This fuckin fool goes pops hatch on his lil escalade and gets an A.K. out and gets back in his car and just starts driving around us in the parking lot. We weren't strapped, and tell my homie who still trying to convince this bitch to roll to just drop it and lets go. We eventually just bail out.
What the fuck is wrong with nigguz now-a-days??? How are you that fucking caught up on some stripper ass broad that you wanna be a fucking tuff-guy?
Sometimes I feel like either I'm just getting older, or these cats out here are just getting more and more ignorant!
You know the number cause of death of black males between the ages of 18-35 is black males right?????


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10275317
> * How are you that fucking caught up on some stripper ass broad that you wanna be a fucking tuff-guy?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: They are out there hommie....sadly.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I HATE WEN MOTHAFUCKER POP TRUNK TO SHOW OFF THE AK AND DONT BUST A MATHAFUCKIN GRAPE, THEY JUST WANT TO ACT HARD AND TRY TO SCARE FOLKS TO GET RESPECT LOL ACTORS THESE DAYS ARE EVERY WHERE


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10275317
> *A few weeks back we were walking throught the bar, and apparently I must have spilled a few sips of brew on some dudes shirt w/o knowing it. It was really packed and I had to force my through the crowd. Some fool comes up to me about 5 min later (must have took him 5 min to walk back to where I was) and comes up to me and says "Yo dawg you spilled your drink on my shirt" all cocky and shit, So I'm muggin the shit outta his lil punk ass, and calmly say "I'm sorry homie, my mistake somone must have bumped my arm" He was so thrown off, cuz I guess he was wanting and expecting a confrontation that he said "oh okay"............then a couple seconds later was like "it's a really expensive shirt"......I'm like "yea man I know how it is" and kept moving.
> 
> Point is most sucka's don't know how a real man handles his business. I dont' have time for fucking around with some punk ass chump. I'm in the bar to pick up bitches point blank. I paid $20 bones to get in, and I aint getting kicked out cuz I wanna bump chests with some fool. I'm 6'3" 260lbs I rarely get tested, but every now and again i get somebody who wanna try me. If I'm in the wrong I say "my bad homie" and give em some play. If I'm not, I look at em like their not worth a half a second of my time and keep moving. I'm 32 and it took me a while to get to that point. Only wish alot of other folks would to
> 
> ...........that same weekend we picked up some whores from the club and was ready to roll back to my crib when apparently her man rolled up and tried to convince her to get in the car. We stepped to the side and conversed with the other chicks while she got her shit straight. This fuckin fool goes pops hatch on his lil escalade and gets an A.K. out and gets back in his car and just starts driving around us in the parking lot. We weren't strapped, and tell my homie who still trying to convince this bitch to roll to just drop it and lets go. We eventually just bail out.
> What the fuck is wrong with nigguz now-a-days??? How are you that fucking caught up on some stripper ass broad that you wanna be a fucking tuff-guy?
> Sometimes I feel like either I'm just getting older, or these cats out here are just getting more and more ignorant!
> You know the number cause of death of black males between the ages of 18-35 is black males right?????
> *


people of all colors could do some good from reading this post..


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 28 2008, 08:23 AM~10275182
> *READ MY MIDDLE FINGER SPANKY :0
> *


I can't read it...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2008, 02:06 PM~10277409
> *I HATE WEN MOTHAFUCKER POP TRUNK TO SHOW OFF THE AK AND DONT BUST A MATHAFUCKIN GRAPE, THEY JUST WANT TO ACT HARD AND TRY TO SCARE FOLKS TO GET RESPECT LOL ACTORS THESE DAYS ARE EVERY WHERE
> *


LAST YEAR TWO FOOLS I KNOW WAS PARKED IN FRONT OF THE BAR WITH AN AK IN THE BACK SEAT. THEY WAS'NT GON' PUT NO WORK IN. THEY HAD IT JUST 'CAUSE. THEY LEAVE THE BAR, 5-0 ROLLS UP BEHIND THEM AND THEY COULD'NT PRODUCE A DRIVERS LICENSE. THEY MAKE THEM GET OUT AND YOU KNOW THE REST. BUT WAIT! THIS ***** STARTS CRYING (REAL TEARS) AND BEGGING 1-TIME FOR A PASS. WHEN THEY GET TO THE STATION THEY START TELLING ON EACH OTHER. I KNOW THIS FOR A FACT CAUSE WHEN I WAS TALKIN TO THE ***** YESTERDAY, HE TOLD ME HIS MAN LIED ON HIM AND SAID IT WAS HIS, SO HE TOLD THEM HE'S LYING THAT'S HIS SHIT. I SAID MAN YOU FELL FOR THE OLDEST OKY DOKE IN THE BOOK. YOU AINT HERE YOUR MAN SAY IT. YALL WAS IN SEPERATE QUESTIONING ROOMS. THIS IS WHAT I MEAN ABOUT THEM WANNA-BE THUGS WITH ARMOR :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I HATE WHEN A LITTLE MOTHERFUCKER WANTS TO STEP TO BIG A ***** LIKE ME!!!!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 28 2008, 03:35 PM~10278051
> *I HATE WHEN A LITTLE MOTHERFUCKER WANTS TO STEP TO BIG A ***** LIKE ME!!!!
> *


***** I'll step to you...what?!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 28 2008, 06:46 AM~10275257
> *MY HOMIE JUST PM'd ME AND SAID HE DON'T POST IN HERE 'CAUSE HE'S NOT BLACK.  PEOPLE DON'T GET IT TWISTED JUST 'CAUSE THE TITLE SAYS "BLACK LOWRIDERS".  THIS THREAD IS FOR EVERYBODY THAT HAS SOMETHING POSITIVE OR REAL TO SAY.  I WOULD'NT CARE IF YOU'RE PURPLE
> *


I ain't black either...it don't bother me..



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 28 2008, 01:35 PM~10278051
> *I HATE WHEN A LITTLE MOTHERFUCKER WANTS TO STEP TO BIG A ***** LIKE ME!!!!
> *



Shut yo'ole azz up Bruce Leroy :uh!!!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 28 2008, 01:48 PM~10277715
> *LAST YEAR TWO FOOLS I KNOW WAS PARKED IN FRONT OF THE BAR WITH AN AK IN THE BACK SEAT.  THEY WAS'NT GON' PUT NO WORK IN.  THEY HAD IT JUST 'CAUSE.  THEY LEAVE THE BAR, 5-0 ROLLS UP BEHIND THEM AND THEY COULD'NT PRODUCE A DRIVERS LICENSE.  THEY MAKE THEM GET OUT AND YOU KNOW THE REST.  BUT WAIT!  THIS ***** STARTS CRYING (REAL TEARS) AND BEGGING 1-TIME FOR A PASS.  WHEN THEY GET TO THE STATION THEY START TELLING ON EACH OTHER.  I KNOW THIS FOR A FACT CAUSE WHEN I WAS TALKIN TO THE ***** YESTERDAY, HE TOLD ME HIS MAN LIED ON HIM AND SAID IT WAS HIS, SO HE TOLD THEM HE'S LYING THAT'S HIS SHIT.  I SAID MAN YOU FELL FOR THE OLDEST OKY DOKE IN THE BOOK.  YOU AINT HERE YOUR MAN SAY IT.  YALL WAS IN SEPERATE QUESTIONING ROOMS.  THIS IS WHAT I MEAN ABOUT THEM WANNA-BE THUGS WITH ARMOR :uh:
> *


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT MAN!!!!!!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT MAN!!!!!!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT MAN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## E

whats up fam


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2008, 07:57 AM~10275297
> *SHIT IM ITALIAN BUT IVE ALWAYZ RAN  WITH THE BROTHAZ FROM DAY 1.......... HAD A CURL,FINER WAVE,PERM WITH BIG BLUE ROLLERS ALL THAT JUST THE WAY OF LIFE...... STAY UP MY BROTHAZ.......
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2008, 07:48 PM~10279229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











*BIG TRUCK JEWELRY*


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 28 2008, 07:04 AM~10275317
> *A few weeks back we were walking throught the bar, and apparently I must have spilled a few sips of brew on some dudes shirt w/o knowing it. It was really packed and I had to force my through the crowd. Some fool comes up to me about 5 min later (must have took him 5 min to walk back to where I was) and comes up to me and says "Yo dawg you spilled your drink on my shirt" all cocky and shit, So I'm muggin the shit outta his lil punk ass, and calmly say "I'm sorry homie, my mistake somone must have bumped my arm" He was so thrown off, cuz I guess he was wanting and expecting a confrontation that he said "oh okay"............then a couple seconds later was like "it's a really expensive shirt"......I'm like "yea man I know how it is" and kept moving.
> 
> Point is most sucka's don't know how a real man handles his business. I dont' have time for fucking around with some punk ass chump. I'm in the bar to pick up bitches point blank. I paid $20 bones to get in, and I aint getting kicked out cuz I wanna bump chests with some fool. I'm 6'3" 260lbs I rarely get tested, but every now and again i get somebody who wanna try me. If I'm in the wrong I say "my bad homie" and give em some play. If I'm not, I look at em like their not worth a half a second of my time and keep moving. I'm 32 and it took me a while to get to that point. Only wish alot of other folks would to
> 
> ...........that same weekend we picked up some whores from the club and was ready to roll back to my crib when apparently her man rolled up and tried to convince her to get in the car. We stepped to the side and conversed with the other chicks while she got her shit straight. This fuckin fool goes pops hatch on his lil escalade and gets an A.K. out and gets back in his car and just starts driving around us in the parking lot. We weren't strapped, and tell my homie who still trying to convince this bitch to roll to just drop it and lets go. We eventually just bail out.
> What the fuck is wrong with nigguz now-a-days??? How are you that fucking caught up on some stripper ass broad that you wanna be a fucking tuff-guy?
> Sometimes I feel like either I'm just getting older, or these cats out here are just getting more and more ignorant!
> You know the number cause of death of black males between the ages of 18-35 is black males right?????
> *


Word up, 'Tru'!

This clip here should sum it up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOaBgl8QPOA


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2008, 06:57 AM~10275297
> *SHIT IM ITALIAN BUT IVE ALWAYZ RAN  WITH THE BROTHAZ FROM DAY 1.......... HAD A CURL,FINER WAVE,PERM WITH BIG BLUE ROLLERS ALL THAT JUST THE WAY OF LIFE...... STAY UP MY BROTHAZ.......
> *




Damn I thought you was a brotha all this time, nicca I'm a have to stop conversing wit yo azz! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


The ball & chain date is gettin closer! You bout to join my club now...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 29 2008, 02:21 PM~10283749
> *Damn I thought you was a brotha all this time, nicca I'm a have to stop conversing wit yo azz!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> The ball & chain date is gettin closer! You bout to join my club now...
> *



HOW IS THAT YR LIGHTER THAN ME??????????? :uh: :uh: JUST A BIT OF CREOLE N ME ........... HAHA



YEAH NEXT WEEK LOCO WISH U CATS COULD MAKE IT BUT I KNOW HOW SHIT IS


----------



## lboogie




----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 29 2008, 04:39 PM~10284941
> *HOW IS THAT YR LIGHTER THAN ME??????????? :uh:  :uh: JUST A BIT OF CREOLE N ME ........... HAHA
> YEAH NEXT WEEK LOCO WISH U CATS COULD MAKE IT BUT I KNOW HOW SHIT IS
> *


U NEED SOME EXTENDED SKIRTS FOR THAT BIG BODY & STOP BULL SHITTIN :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2008, 11:55 PM~10303132
> *U NEED SOME EXTENDED SKIRTS FOR THAT BIG BODY & STOP BULL SHITTIN   :biggrin:
> *



i know homie after my wedding next week then i can spend $ again!!!!!!!!
   

Q? when u hit a 3 wheel wit them skirts they dont fucc up or nothing do they cuzz how there longer u know what i mean?????? :uh:


----------



## BIG D

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 1 2008, 07:19 AM~10305408
> *i know homie after my wedding next week then i can spend $ again!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Q? when u hit a 3 wheel wit them skirts they dont fucc up or nothing do they cuzz how there longer u know what i mean?????? :uh:
> *


you running real D's, 7" chinas in the back or 6's?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2008, 01:44 AM~10322575
> *you running real D's, 7" chinas in the back or 6's?
> *



there og'z yeah 14x7 front & 14x6 n the bacc :cheesy:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

POST SOME SHIT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

CLEVELAND LOWRIDERS
http://www.myspace.com/cleveland216lowriders


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 3 2008, 12:48 PM~10324813
> *POST SOME SHIT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *







































POSTED SHIT!!!!!!!! MY SHIT SMELLS GOOD TOO :0 HAHA......


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 1 2008, 07:19 AM~10305408
> *i know homie after my wedding next week then i can spend $ again!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Q? when u hit a 3 wheel wit them skirts they dont fucc up or nothing do they cuzz how there longer u know what i mean?????? :uh:
> *


Damn homie, tying the knot huh  Congradulations!!! Gotta oldie 4 ya  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPsvjNGiUsw


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

BIG SCOTTIE!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 3 2008, 10:27 PM~10330650
> *BIG SCOTTIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10327512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

looks good Tru


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dozierman+Apr 4 2008, 08:48 AM~10333379-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 4 2008, 08:58 AM~10333456
> *looks good Tru
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10327512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass ride.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 3 2008, 05:19 PM~10327860
> *Damn homie, tying the knot huh   Congradulations!!! Gotta oldie 4 ya
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPsvjNGiUsw
> *


I aint 4got about you either V-Baby! Got something GANGSTA for you  on the oldie tip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_ZvDI7XGFU
Call yo boy, I got something to rap wit you about


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HIT ME UP


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10327512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Nice ride Tru...I like that black top!


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 3 2008, 04:29 PM~10327512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 4 2008, 03:53 PM~10335905
> *Nice ride Tru...I like that black top!
> *


MAAANN, STTCCHH.. STTCCHH.. IT'S AAWIGHT. I GOT SOME STEAK STUCK IN MY TEETH, I AINT HATING :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

man lowridin started back in my grandpas days with the pachcos mexicans started it. mexicans have proof blacks dont just that one page of ther ghetto lowriders us mexicans have class with our rides and hydraulics started by a mexican guy out of rialto california blacks talk to much shit ther just mad cause ther cars suck are rides are the cleaniest rides out ther so shut the fuck up u fucking haters


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10350651
> *man lowridin started back in my grandpas days with the pachcos mexicans started it. mexicans have proof blacks dont just that one page of ther ghetto lowriders us mexicans have class with our rides and hydraulics started by a mexican guy out of rialto california blacks talk to much shit ther just mad cause ther cars suck are rides are the cleaniest rides out ther so shut the fuck up u fucking haters
> *


Not saying that your wrong but, I was told that lowriding started by mexicans in chicago when al capone was running shit. I was also told that the reason why california is now known for lowriders is because, al capone chased them out of chicago and the mexicans took that lowrider culture to california which in turn grew to be as big as it is now. Now as far us blacks being mad at meixcans because you have better rides is wrong to say because, each race has their own style and I have never heard of blacks being mad or vice verse.


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL..............keep the jealousy coming holmes!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 7 2008, 08:41 AM~10353415
> *LOL..............keep the jealousy coming holmes!
> *


x2 HOMIES. THAT DUDE COMMENT AIN'T EVEN WORTH THE ENERGY I'M USING TO TYPE THIS. Y'ALL SEE MY SIG ON THE BOTTOM YADIG!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10350651
> *man lowridin started back in my grandpas days with the pachcos mexicans started it. mexicans have proof blacks dont just that one page of ther ghetto lowriders us mexicans have class with our rides and hydraulics started by a mexican guy out of rialto california blacks talk to much shit ther just mad cause ther cars suck are rides are the cleaniest rides out ther so shut the fuck up u fucking haters
> *


AND?? WHAT'S YOUR POINT? WHO REALLY CARES WHO STARTED IT? SHOULD I STOP WEARING CHUCKS JUST BECAUSE IT HAS A WHITE MAN'S NAME ON THEM (CHUCK TAYLOR)? THE BOTTOM LINE IS AS LONG AS YOUR ENJOYING WHAT YOU DO IT DOESN'T MATTER ABOUT THE ORIGIN. AND AS FAR AS WHO HAS THE BETTER CAR, WELL THAT'S SOLEY ON THE INDIVIDUAL. THERE ARE BLACKS WITH CLEAN CARS, THERE ARE BLACKS WITH SHITTY ONES. THE SAME GOES FOR OTHER RACES. DUDE I DON'T KNOW WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM, BUT YOU CAME OUTTA POCKET WITH THIS ONE. THIS IS NOT WHAT THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 3 2008, 04:46 PM~10327230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSTED SHIT!!!!!!!!  MY SHIT SMELLS GOOD TOO :0 HAHA......
> WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


BEING LOOKIN AT THAT 4 SINCE YOU STARTED A BUILD ABOUT IT. WELL PUT TOGETHER G..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 7 2008, 09:00 AM~10353466
> *BEING LOOKIN AT THAT 4 SINCE YOU STARTED A BUILD ABOUT IT.  WELL PUT TOGETHER G..
> *


MAAAN... STCCH STCCH... I CAN'T SEEM TO GET THIS STEAK OUT MY TEETH :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 7 2008, 09:05 AM~10353485
> *MAAAN... STCCH STCCH... I CAN'T SEEM TO GET THIS STEAK OUT MY TEETH :biggrin:
> *


*I BEEN WANTIN TO ASK YOU, IS GILLIE THE KING OF PHILLY? OR IS HE ALL TALK?*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 7 2008, 09:45 AM~10353632
> *I BEEN WANTIN TO ASK YOU, IS GILLIE THE KING OF PHILLY?  OR IS HE ALL TALK?
> *


MAN YOU ASKING THE WRONG PERSON. I DON'T LISTEN TO THIS CRAP OUT HERE. I ONLY LISTEN TO OL' SKOOL FUNK AND O/G WEST COAST RAP.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 7 2008, 09:49 AM~10353652
> *MAN YOU ASKING THE WRONG PERSON.  I DON'T LISTEN TO THIS CRAP OUT HERE.  I ONLY LISTEN TO OL' SKOOL FUNK AND O/G WEST COAST RAP.*


   GOOD CHOICES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WILL HAVE PICS NEXT WEEK FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 7 2008, 07:56 AM~10353454
> *x2 HOMIES.  THAT DUDE COMMENT AIN'T EVEN WORTH THE ENERGY I'M USING TO TYPE THIS.  Y'ALL SEE MY SIG ON THE BOTTOM YADIG!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

west good homie's thanx on the luv for my wedding this weekend man it was the best!!!!!!!

thanx fo the props on the cadi too loco.......

tru that fo is fuccin nice loc thumbs up cuzzo......

as far as cuzz with that mexican and blacc shit cuz ur making a dum ass comment cuz all race's have shity cars & tight cars it all realy depends on how long your poccets are and who cares if your blacc.italain,mexican,white aslong as u have luv for lowriding and your tru not no fly by night lowrider then its all gravy so keep that dumb shit to youself....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10350651
> *man lowridin started back in my grandpas days with the pachcos mexicans started it. mexicans have proof blacks dont just that one page of ther ghetto lowriders us mexicans have class with our rides and hydraulics started by a mexican guy out of rialto california blacks talk to much shit ther just mad cause ther cars suck are rides are the cleaniest rides out ther so shut the fuck up u fucking haters
> *


***** Hip-Hop started in the East.......................................AND!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10350651
> *man lowridin started back in my grandpas days with the pachcos mexicans started it. mexicans have proof blacks dont just that one page of ther ghetto lowriders us mexicans have class with our rides and hydraulics started by a mexican guy out of rialto california blacks talk to much shit ther just mad cause ther cars suck are rides are the cleaniest rides out ther so shut the fuck up u fucking haters
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 7 2008, 05:18 PM~10357394
> ****** Hip-Hop started in the East.......................................AND!
> *


 :0 learn something new everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 3 2008, 07:53 AM~10323835
> *there og'z yeah 14x7 front & 14x6 n the bacc  :cheesy:
> *


Oh you str8 then


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 7 2008, 05:21 PM~10357420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10350651
> *man lowridin started back in my grandpas days with the pachcos mexicans started it. mexicans have proof blacks dont just that one page of ther ghetto lowriders us mexicans have class with our rides and hydraulics started by a mexican guy out of rialto california blacks talk to much shit ther just mad cause ther cars suck are rides are the cleaniest rides out ther so shut the fuck up u fucking haters
> *


OH MY GOD YOU ARE THE KING! YOU ARE SUCH A WEALTH OF KNOWLEDGE AND U HAVE ENLIGHTENED US POOR IGNORANT BLACKS FOR WE DID NOT KNOW SO VITAL INFORMATION.


----------



## "G-Money"

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2008, 10:01 PM~10359324
> *Oh you str8 then
> *



FO SHOW LOCO....... ILL B HITING YOU SOON ......


----------



## Skim

WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 08:41 PM~10368786
> *WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats making my mouth water like a big dawg lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 11:41 PM~10368786
> *WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I KNOW YOU BOUT TO MAKE ME BUY A PLANE TICCIT SO I CAN GO HOME (LA) AND GOTO M & M'S OR STEPPIN UP SOUL FOOD RESTARUNT?????????


:0 :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy: 


DAM SKIM NOW A MOFO IS FUCCING HUNGRY........ :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 10:41 PM~10368786
> *WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL I KNOW IS HIGH COLESTORAL, HIGH PERTENTION, AND HIGH RISK OF A STROKE EATING THAT SHIT :uh: 

BUT FUCK IT, THAT'S GOOD EATIN TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 10:41 PM~10368786
> *WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU MUTHUFUCKA! AND WE AINT GOT NUTHIN BUT ROACH COACHES AT THE JOB :angry:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 08:41 PM~10368786
> *WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats some southern food right there,, said REAl macaroni and cheese


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 9 2008, 08:55 AM~10371275
> *ALL I KNOW IS HIGH COLESTORAL, HIGH PERTENTION, AND HIGH RISK OF A STROKE AND THAT SHIT :uh:
> 
> BUT FUCK IT, THAT'S GOOD EATIN TO ME :biggrin:
> *



yeah but I cant resist that. My grandma used to make 2 dinners, one for us and she would make the same for my grandpa but his wasnt as good because the doctors told her to cut back on his. So in other words, grandpa was assed out.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 8 2008, 11:29 PM~10369688
> *Thats making my mouth water like a big dawg  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 09:41 PM~10368786
> *WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that shit looks good! Im hungry now as fuck ! :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 08:41 PM~10368786
> *WHACHU FOOLS KNOW ABOUT SOME CORNBREAD, NECKBONE GRAVY, COLLARD GREENS WITH THAT FAT ASS BACON SLICE, THE OG REAL MACARONI & CHEESE WITH THAT MILK BAKED IN THE GLASS DISH IN THE OVEN, SOME CHICKEN, CANDIED YAMS, SOME FAMILY REUNION TYPE SHIT. MMMMMM SMOTHERED PORK CHOPS AND SOME BOMB ASS KOOL AID GOT DAMN IM READY TO GET MY GRUB ON :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dat shit looks Good!!!!!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 3 2008, 09:48 AM~10324813
> *POST SOME SHIT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10401275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT LAC IS SICK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

PAYFRED'S CADY IS THE SHIT BUT LET'S TAKE IT BAKC FOR A MINUTE..WHO REMEMBERS HOMEGURL???...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJF-f8KKDs4


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NICE CLIZNAC!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GOT THAT HOT SHIT FOR YOUR TRUNK!! GET AT ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10401275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go ride it instead of letting it sit in the garage!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 13 2008, 06:53 PM~10407711
> *PAYFRED'S CADY IS THE SHIT BUT LET'S TAKE IT BAKC FOR A MINUTE..WHO REMEMBERS HOMEGURL???...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJF-f8KKDs4
> *


I act have never seen that vid.. ( Germany).Nice cars. I bumped that all the time in my Honda with 13 bolt on though. back in 95.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THAT'S WHY YOU DRIVE AN EXPO!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 15 2008, 09:49 AM~10420964
> *THAT'S WHY YOU DRIVE AN EXPO!!!!!!!!
> *


Listen up kid. My Famly comes first . Y be broke driving in a car with 13's. when I got a new house , 3 trucks , and 5 kids on the honor roll.  Plus I can take 5k vecations any time I want. every summer.. Its about ridding not just having another ***** driving around trying to look cool.. I live the life of a customizer . Not a fad follower.. Never claimed I wanted to be a so called Low rider. But who cares.. :uh: My club speaks for itself...


----------



## E

nice caddies


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 15 2008, 08:54 AM~10420982
> *Listen up kid. My Famly comes first . Y be broke driving in a car with 13's. when I got a new house , 3 trucks , and 5 kids on the honor roll.    Plus I can take 5k vecations any time I want. every summer..  Its about ridding not just having another ***** driving around trying to look cool.. I live the life of a customizer . Not a fad follower.. Never claimed I wanted to be a so called Low rider. But who cares..  :uh:  My club speaks for itself...
> *


your club................. wow 5k vacations!!!!!!!!!! it's "riding" not "ridding"!!! my kids are on the honor roll also and my shop puts out some the best shit out there!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

:wave:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10401275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 beautiful lac :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 15 2008, 10:44 AM~10421361
> *your club.................  wow 5k vacations!!!!!!!!!!  it's "riding" not "ridding"!!!  my kids are on the honor roll also and my shop puts out some the best shit out there!!!!
> *


I not trying to compete with you and don't care about a piss contest. And ya to take 10 peaple every year out the country or state cost. Thats Y you work all year long and plan. I go to have fun without a budget..  


Like I said you missed the whole point. I like to ride not have contest and pull others down..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 15 2008, 02:46 PM~10423425
> *I not trying to compete with you and don't care about a piss contest. And ya to take 10 peaple every year out the country or state cost. Thats Y you work all year long and plan. I go to have fun without a budget..
> Like I said you missed the whole point. I like to ride not have contest and pull others down..
> *


I AIN'T PULLING NOBODY DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 16 2008, 09:26 AM~10429263
> *I AIN'T PULLING NOBODY DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

I guess it's hard to see how someone anuncites them self over the wire...  Low and slow. Don't matter what it is..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 16 2008, 05:35 PM~10433190
> *:uh:
> 
> I guess it's hard to see how someone anuncites them self over the wire...   Low and slow. Don't matter what it is..
> *


HMMMMMMMM NOT REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 16 2008, 06:35 PM~10433190
> *:uh:
> 
> I guess it's hard to see how someone anuncites them self over the wire...   Low and slow. Don't matter what it is..
> *


 BUILD A RIDER AND TAKE THAT DUMB SHIT OUT YOUR SIGNATURE BRIAN GUMBALL!!!!


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10401275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Apr 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10435215-->
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMMMMM  NOT REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummmmmmmm yes really. You could be mad or sad who knows.. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10435244
> *BUILD A RIDER AND TAKE THAT DUMB SHIT OUT YOUR SIGNATURE BRIAN GUMBALL!!!!
> *


Yet again a ignornt statement made to another black person to build them down.. You just proved my case.. :uh: Y I don't care for the show and Go broke scene. I just build cars and trucks for fun and hanging out. FYI. Ive built plenty cars on 13's....  I just cannot have one my self becouse I have a young Famly. that has a sced. ( soccer , band , church) :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10435244
> *BUILD A RIDER AND TAKE THAT DUMB SHIT OUT YOUR SIGNATURE BRIAN GUMBALL!!!!
> *


I could look at your stement this way too. ( thought you where talking about my truck)

****** = Dumd ignorant person . The word has nothing to do with being black or any color or creed I know plenty from all race's. 


It's a play on words . Like the staement says. You need to go back and reread it. I love being a ***** but fuck *******!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## Eazy




----------



## bigswanga

ALL THESE YEARS THE WHITE MAN BEEN CALLING BLACK PEOPLE ******* AND NOW HERE YOU COME WITH THE SAME BULLSHIT .THE WORD IS STILL THE SAME .JUST BECAUSE YOU USE IT TO POINT OUT IGNORANCE IN OTHER PEOPLE OR RACES DOSENT MAKE IT RESPECTFUL.ITS STILL THE SAME THING.IT DONT MATTER IF YOU FROM ANOTHER RACE AND USES THE WORD..JUST LIKE YOU KNOW THAT WORD WAS USED TO DEGRADE BLACK PEOPLE NOTHING CHANGED BUT STILL YOU PEOPLE USE IT LIKE ITS THE THING TO DO..

HOW ABOUT THIS? THE WORD BITCH IS COMMONLY USED BY EVERYONE.BLACK,WHITE,BROWN,AND YELLOW...AND WE KNOW ITS THE FEMALE OF A DOG RIGHT? NO BIG DEAL? HOW ABOUT IF I WERE TO REFER TO YOUR LOVE ONED AS THAT.THAT WOULD BE FUCKED UP RIGHT?

tHE POINT IM MAKING IS WE KNOW WHAT THE WORD WAS ORIGIONALLY DESIGNED FOR AND BY YOU TO CONTINUE TO USE THE WORD MEAN YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOUR RACE OR ANOTHERS RACE TO KEEP THAT STUPID WORD GOING 

HOW THE FUCK WE GOING TO STICK TOGETHER IF WE KEEP TEARING US APART FROM EACHOTHER?

PLUS THAT WORD WAS ABOLISHED LAST YEAR AMONG BLACKS IN CALI AND HOPEFULLY IT SPREADS TO OTHER PARTS OF THE WORLD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 17 2008, 09:33 AM~10437170
> *ALL THESE YEARS THE WHITE MAN BEEN CALLING BLACK PEOPLE ******* AND NOW HERE YOU COME WITH THE SAME BULLSHIT .THE WORD IS STILL THE SAME .JUST BECAUSE YOU USE IT TO POINT OUT IGNORANCE IN OTHER PEOPLE OR RACES DOSENT MAKE IT RESPECTFUL.ITS STILL THE SAME THING.IT DONT MATTER IF YOU FROM ANOTHER RACE AND USES THE WORD..JUST LIKE YOU KNOW THAT WORD WAS USED TO DEGRADE BLACK PEOPLE NOTHING CHANGED BUT STILL YOU PEOPLE USE IT LIKE ITS THE THING TO DO..
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS?  THE WORD BITCH IS COMMONLY USED BY EVERYONE.BLACK,WHITE,BROWN,AND YELLOW...AND WE KNOW ITS THE FEMALE OF A DOG RIGHT? NO BIG DEAL? HOW ABOUT IF I WERE TO REFER TO YOUR LOVE ONED AS THAT.THAT WOULD BE FUCKED UP RIGHT?
> 
> tHE POINT IM MAKING IS WE KNOW WHAT THE WORD WAS ORIGIONALLY  DESIGNED FOR AND BY YOU TO CONTINUE TO USE THE WORD MEAN YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOUR RACE OR ANOTHERS RACE TO KEEP THAT STUPID WORD GOING
> 
> HOW THE FUCK WE GOING TO STICK TOGETHER IF WE KEEP TEARING US APART FROM EACHOTHER?
> 
> PLUS THAT WORD WAS ABOLISHED LAST YEAR AMONG BLACKS IN CALI AND HOPEFULLY IT SPREADS TO OTHER PARTS OF THE WORLD
> *


HMMM :yessad: 

BY THE WAY... WHAT'S THAT AT THE BOTTOM OF YOUR SIGNATURE? :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 17 2008, 07:33 AM~10437170
> *ALL THESE YEARS THE WHITE MAN BEEN CALLING BLACK PEOPLE ******* AND NOW HERE YOU COME WITH THE SAME BULLSHIT .THE WORD IS STILL THE SAME .JUST BECAUSE YOU USE IT TO POINT OUT IGNORANCE IN OTHER PEOPLE OR RACES DOSENT MAKE IT RESPECTFUL.ITS STILL THE SAME THING.IT DONT MATTER IF YOU FROM ANOTHER RACE AND USES THE WORD..JUST LIKE YOU KNOW THAT WORD WAS USED TO DEGRADE BLACK PEOPLE NOTHING CHANGED BUT STILL YOU PEOPLE USE IT LIKE ITS THE THING TO DO..
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS?  THE WORD BITCH IS COMMONLY USED BY EVERYONE.BLACK,WHITE,BROWN,AND YELLOW...AND WE KNOW ITS THE FEMALE OF A DOG RIGHT? NO BIG DEAL? HOW ABOUT IF I WERE TO REFER TO YOUR LOVE ONED AS THAT.THAT WOULD BE FUCKED UP RIGHT?
> 
> tHE POINT IM MAKING IS WE KNOW WHAT THE WORD WAS ORIGIONALLY  DESIGNED FOR AND BY YOU TO CONTINUE TO USE THE WORD MEAN YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOUR RACE OR ANOTHERS RACE TO KEEP THAT STUPID WORD GOING
> 
> HOW THE FUCK WE GOING TO STICK TOGETHER IF WE KEEP TEARING US APART FROM EACHOTHER?
> 
> PLUS THAT WORD WAS ABOLISHED LAST YEAR AMONG BLACKS IN CALI AND HOPEFULLY IT SPREADS TO OTHER PARTS OF THE WORLD
> *


I personally would not say it.. But That statement was made by a Black philosophiser.. A while back. he used it as a opening statement on a speech he was giving at More-House..  

As far as Bitch ( the word) it takes a little person to use that.. A word is a word. The person that takes it makes it powerful.. Be it good or bad. I can call you a Knuckle head and you might laugh or take offense it's all in how you present it and know the meaning..  


But It's a nice day over here finally . ( week rain) . so I might get Fred to get his caddy out the garage and ride along with the other hiding NC weekend riders.. Most of us are getting ready for Slam-session and Cinco .. :biggrin: I'll ride and be the grill / chef / host for slam-session like every year.. parts bitch and shop emergencies.. for the hop off Sunday..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 17 2008, 08:52 AM~10437650
> *HMMM :yessad:
> 
> BY THE WAY... WHAT'S THAT AT THE BOTTOM OF YOUR SIGNATURE? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 17 2008, 09:12 AM~10437751
> *I personally would not say it.. But That statement was made by a Black philosophiser.. A while back. he used it as a opening statement on a speech he was giving at More-House..
> 
> As far as Bitch ( the word) it takes a little person to use that.. A word is a word. The person that takes it makes it powerful.. Be it good or bad. I can call you a Knuckle head and you might laugh or take offense it's all in how you present it and know the meaning..
> But It's a nice day over here finally . ( week rain) . so I might get Fred to get his caddy out the garage and ride along with the other hiding NC weekend riders.. Most of us are getting ready for Slam-session and Cinco .. :biggrin:  I'll ride and be the grill / chef / host for slam-session like every year.. parts bitch and shop emergencies.. for the hop off Sunday..
> *


 cinco iz where itz at next mth we goonz from da A will b repn :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 17 2008, 11:13 AM~10437754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuuny part is when the other 2 white boys run away lol


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by loco4+Apr 17 2008, 09:30 AM~10437858-->
> 
> 
> 
> cinco iz where itz at next mth we goonz from da A will b repn  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup hopefully like last year . those chica's will look out for a fat brother on them Taco's. hahahhaah :biggrin: Just no rain this year!!!!!! And i know i had my hand on 3 hoppers comming..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Apr 17 2008, 09:32 AM~10437879
> *fuuny part is when the other 2 white boys run away lol
> *


they did not want that one hitter quiter. ahahahha..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

the cinco show last yr was a good turn out besides the rain this yr should b better.........


c ya there peeps......


















TO THAT COMMENT BOUT THE WORD ***** THATS WHY I SAY CATS OR LOCZ NOW CUZZ IT GETS TO OUT OF HAND NOW BUT SHIT THATS JUST MY THOUGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

STAY UP YOUR CRAZY CATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA SOUNDS BETTER TOO


IM FROM LA TO SO I KNOW WHAT CUZZ TALKING BOUT...........


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2008, 12:47 PM~10437968
> *SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




V-BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT IT DO HOMIE? WHERE'S DIRT422 HAVENT SEEN HIM ON HERE IN A WHILE? I FOUND AN OLD AS PIC OF HIM FROM BOUT SHIT 89 OR 90 WHEN WE ALL HAD CURLS HAHA WOW THEM DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 11:53 AM~10438007
> *V-BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT IT DO HOMIE? WHERE'S DIRT422 HAVENT SEEN HIM ON HERE IN A WHILE? I FOUND AN OLD AS PIC OF HIM FROM BOUT SHIT 89 OR 90 WHEN WE ALL HAD CURLS HAHA WOW THEM DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT THESE SUCKAS SAY... PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 17 2008, 01:10 PM~10438098
> *YOU KNOW WHAT THESE SUCKAS SAY... PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED
> *



CANT PUT IT OUT THERE LIKE THAT WAIT TILL I SHOW CUZZ THEN ILL BLAST IT OUT N THE FRONT LINE


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10435244
> *BUILD A RIDER AND TAKE THAT DUMB SHIT OUT YOUR SIGNATURE BRIAN GUMBALL!!!!
> *


i actually thought he was white :scrutinize: Now it's Even worse if you are a black person. You often mention that you have bills, kids, family, savings etc......ya know responsibilites not unlike ALL of us have. That just makes you a responsible person just like the rest of us. That doesn't make you better than anyone here or on the streets. 
Flat out homie, that's some ignorant shit in your signature, so tell me what does that make you? :dunno:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 17 2008, 08:52 AM~10437650
> *HMMM :yessad:
> 
> BY THE WAY... WHAT'S THAT AT THE BOTTOM OF YOUR SIGNATURE? :cheesy:
> *


I WAS WIPING MY 4 DOWN AND REFLECTING ON THIS AND SLAPPED MYSELF BECAUSE OF MY SIG SO IM GOING TO BE THE 1ST TO APOLIGIGE AND MAKE A CHANGE NOW LOOK 



BUT I FEEL THAT WORD SHOULD BE REMOVED


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 17 2008, 01:06 PM~10438575
> *I WAS WIPING MY 4 DOWN AND REFLECTING ON THIS AND SLAPPED MYSELF BECAUSE OF MY SIG  SO IM GOING TO BE THE 1ST TO APOLIGIGE AND MAKE A CHANGE  NOW LOOK
> BUT I FEEL THAT WORD SHOULD BE REMOVED
> *


IT'S HARD FOR ME TO GO COLD TURKEY ON "*****". IT'S SAD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 12:14 PM~10438120
> *CANT PUT IT OUT THERE LIKE THAT WAIT TILL I SHOW CUZZ THEN ILL BLAST IT OUT N THE FRONT LINE
> *


FA SHO! LIKE I TOLD YALL BEFO', MY MOMMA AND AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET A CURL BACK IN THE DAY. IF I WAS'NT GOING A LIL THIN AT THE TOP, I'D BUST OUT WITH ONE


----------



## cripn8ez

SHIT THEM CURLS AND BRAIDS IS Y IM THIN AT THE TOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 02:32 PM~10439251
> *SHIT THEM CURLS AND BRAIDS IS Y IM THIN AT THE TOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA
> *


I HEARD THAT. NO OFFENSE, BUT JUST ASK YOUNG HOGG. HIS AFTER PHOTO IS SOMEWHERE IN THESE FORUMS, WHERE THEY GOT HIM IN THE KITCHEN COOKING SOME SHIT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 17 2008, 10:00 AM~10438497
> *i actually thought he was white :scrutinize: Now it's Even worse if you are a black person. You often mention that you have bills, kids, family, savings etc......ya know responsibilites not unlike ALL of us have. That just makes you a responsible person just like the rest of us. That doesn't make you better than anyone here or on the streets.
> Flat out homie, that's some ignorant shit in your signature, so tell me what does that make you? :dunno:
> *


 A DUMB ASS MARK!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 11:32 AM~10439251
> *SHIT THEM CURLS AND BRAIDS IS Y IM THIN AT THE TOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA
> *


BALD ASS FOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THE "C" CHIRP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! 103*323*4443


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2008, 04:24 PM~10439588
> *BALD ASS FOOL!!!!!!!!!!
> *



NAW NAW LOC I CUT MY SHIT ITS GROWN BACC FOOOLIE-O............... :biggrin: 


YOUR OLD AZZ BEEN BALD FROM SREESSSS :0 DONT WORRY YOUR SELF OG.......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2008, 04:27 PM~10439603
> *THE "C" CHIRP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!!  103*323*4443
> *



THAT AINT NO CHURP #..................


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 01:28 PM~10439617
> *THAT AINT NO CHURP #..................
> *


that ****** got Boost :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 17 2008, 04:34 PM~10439646
> *that ****** got Boost :biggrin:
> *



WITH NO MINS???????????????? :0 




CAN U HEAR ME NOW???????????????? HAHA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 12:28 PM~10439617
> *THAT AINT NO CHURP #..................
> *


CHIRP ME BALDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 17 2008, 12:34 PM~10439646
> *that ****** got Boost :biggrin:
> *


"BACKUP" PHONE FOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2008, 04:36 PM~10439679
> *CHIRP ME BALDY!!!!!!!!
> *



HAD TO LET NEXTEL GO THEY WAS TRIPN ON MY BILL........ AT&T NOW OLD MAN..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 12:27 PM~10439606
> *NAW NAW LOC I CUT MY SHIT ITS GROWN BACC FOOOLIE-O............... :biggrin:
> YOUR OLD AZZ BEEN BALD FROM SREESSSS  :0 DONT WORRY YOUR SELF OG.......
> *


NO STRESS HERE LITE~BRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2008, 04:38 PM~10439693
> *NO STRESS HERE LITE~BRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!
> *




LIGHT BRIGHT THATS FUNNY :cheesy: 



TO BAD U LOOK LIKE RERUN FROM WHAT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT OLD NOW....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 12:38 PM~10439686
> *HAD TO LET NEXTEL GO THEY WAS TRIPN ON MY BILL........ AT&T NOW OLD MAN..........
> *


ME TOO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 12:40 PM~10439711
> *LIGHT BRIGHT THATS FUNNY :cheesy:
> TO BAD U LOOK LIKE RERUN FROM WHAT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BUT OLD NOW....
> *


LISTEN HERE CREOLE ASS BEETLEJUICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RERUN NEVER WAS ON SWOLE WITH MUSCLES!!!!!!!! YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP WITH BIG SWANGA AND HIS FAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!! ASK SWANGA WHEN I ALMOST RAN OVER HIM IN THE FO'!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2008, 04:45 PM~10439745
> *LISTEN HERE CREOLE ASS BEETLEJUICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RERUN NEVER WAS ON SWOLE WITH MUSCLES!!!!!!!!  YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP WITH BIG SWANGA AND HIS FAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ASK SWANGA WHEN I ALMOST RAN OVER HIM IN THE FO'!!!
> *




OK MR BUFF GUY HAHA ..................... 


U GOT JOKES HAHA


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2008, 01:45 PM~10439745
> *LISTEN HERE CREOLE ASS BEETLEJUICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RERUN NEVER WAS ON SWOLE WITH MUSCLES!!!!!!!!  YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP WITH BIG SWANGA AND HIS FAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:  THEN I WAS 5'10 220 AND COULD SEE MY FEET  AND STILL CAN NOW NOT LIKE YO BAD KNEE HAVN ASS FROM TOTTING ALL THE USELESS WEIGHT ROUND  :uh:
> 
> ASK SWANGA WHEN I ALMOST RAN OVER HIM IN THE FO'!!!
> *


AND PLUS MUH FUCCA U WUZ SITTING DOWN LOOKN LIKE EVERY BODY ELSE FROM THE NECC UP WITH A SWOLE HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Apr 17 2008, 04:48 AM~10436599-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again a ignornt statement made to another black person to build them down.. You just proved my case.. :uh:  Y I don't care for the show and Go broke scene. I just build cars and trucks for fun and hanging out. FYI. Ive built plenty cars on 13's....  I just cannot have one my self becouse I have a young Famly. that has a sced. ( soccer , band , church) :angry:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 04:52 AM~10436603
> *I could look at your stement this way too. ( thought you where talking about my truck)
> 
> ****** = Dumd ignorant person . The word has nothing to do with being black or any color or creed I know plenty from all race's.
> It's a play on words . Like the staement says. You need to go back and reread it. I love being a ***** but fuck *******!!!!!!!!!..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Apr 17 2008, 09:12 AM~10437751
> *I personally would not say it.. But That statement was made by a Black philosophiser.. A while back. he used it as a opening statement on a speech he was giving at More-House..
> 
> As far as Bitch ( the word) it takes a little person to use that.. A word is a word. The person that takes it makes it powerful.. Be it good or bad. I can call you a Knuckle head and you might laugh or take offense it's all in how you present it and know the meaning..
> But It's a nice day over here finally . ( week rain) . so I might get Fred to get his caddy out the garage and ride along with the other hiding NC weekend riders.. Most of us are getting ready for Slam-session and Cinco .. :biggrin:  I'll ride and be the grill / chef / host for slam-session like every year.. parts bitch and shop emergencies.. for the hop off Sunday..
> *


Man you got it twisted. You straight up on Larry Elders status. Over the years, I've remembered many of your comments in off topic. Many of them were putting down black people and compunding the stereotypes. Some white dude would make a racist remark and you'd co-sign for him. I've seen you do that over and over again. and don't you have a white woman and white kids too??...how's that look to us on here? Yeah, we don't know you on a personal level, but you give them oreo cookie vibes out on here homie.

And me, I ain't black...errybody knows that but my kid and lady is. and since half my family is black, I've taken it upon myself to study cultural awareness and black history so I don't feel like a dumb ass. "******" is a racial term...plain and simple. Substituting that word for another meaning was a defensive way for both blacks and whites to take and give(say) that word without it's real impact. Example:

"Hey, stop acting like a ******" (as being said to a black man) a cake ass black dude who can't defend himself would look at that as someone has just called him stupid.

"Hey,stop acting like a ******"(a white dude saying that to a strong black man) the white dude would defend himself by saying "naw man, I was just calling you stupid" but in reality he was being racist.

See what I'm sayin'??

The word ****** is an off shoot to the spanish and latin(or greek) words "necro (like necrophilia) and ***** (black)" "Necro" meant "dead or to be dead" and black has always meant or represented death and or evil in old times. So don't give us that lame as "it means stupid people" bullshit. I really hope you think about this and change some things about yourself. 

Now back to Lowriding! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 17 2008, 06:04 PM~10440583
> *Man you got it twisted. You straight up on Larry Elders status. Over the years, I've remembered many of your comments in off topic. Many of them were putting down black people and compunding the stereotypes. Some white dude would make a racist remark and you'd co-sign for him. I've seen you do that over and over again. and don't you have a white woman and white kids too??...how's that look to us on here? Yeah, we don't know you on a personal level, but you give them oreo cookie vibes out on here homie.
> 
> And me, I ain't black...errybody knows that but my kid and lady is. and since half my family is black, I've taken it upon myself to study cultural awareness and black history so I don't feel like a dumb ass. "******" is a racial term...plain and simple. Substituting that word for another meaning was a defensive way for both blacks and whites to take and give(say) that word without it's real impact. Example:
> 
> "Hey, stop acting like a ******" (as being said to a black man) a cake ass black dude who can't defend himself would look at that as someone has just called him stupid.
> 
> "Hey,stop acting like a ******"(a white dude saying that to a strong black man) the white dude would defend himself by saying "naw man, I was just calling you stupid" but in reality he was being racist.
> 
> See what I'm sayin'??
> 
> The word ****** is an off shoot to the spanish and latin(or greek) words "necro (like necrophilia) and ***** (black)" "Necro" meant "dead or to be dead" and black has always meant or represented death and or evil in old times. So don't give us that lame as "it means stupid people" bullshit. I really hope you think about this and change some things about yourself.
> 
> Now back to Lowriding! :biggrin:
> *


REAL TALK CF


----------



## bigswanga

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

That muthafuccin professor at morehouse college is a bitchass weenie too. how you gonna say that shit at a black college to your own people :uh: Malcolm was right man.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10440583
> *Man you got it twisted. You straight up on Larry Elders status. Over the years, I've remembered many of your comments in off topic. Many of them were putting down black people and compunding the stereotypes. Some white dude would make a racist remark and you'd co-sign for him. I've seen you do that over and over again. and don't you have a white woman and white kids too??...how's that look to us on here? Yeah, we don't know you on a personal level, but you give them oreo cookie vibes out on here homie.
> 
> And me, I ain't black...errybody knows that but my kid and lady is. and since half my family is black, I've taken it upon myself to study cultural awareness and black history so I don't feel like a dumb ass. "******" is a racial term...plain and simple. Substituting that word for another meaning was a defensive way for both blacks and whites to take and give(say) that word without it's real impact. Example:
> 
> "Hey, stop acting like a ******" (as being said to a black man) a cake ass black dude who can't defend himself would look at that as someone has just called him stupid.
> 
> "Hey,stop acting like a ******"(a white dude saying that to a strong black man) the white dude would defend himself by saying "naw man, I was just calling you stupid" but in reality he was being racist.
> 
> See what I'm sayin'??
> 
> The word ****** is an off shoot to the spanish and latin(or greek) words "necro (like necrophilia) and ***** (black)" "Necro" meant "dead or to be dead" and black has always meant or represented death and or evil in old times. So don't give us that lame as "it means stupid people" bullshit. I really hope you think about this and change some things about yourself.
> 
> Now back to Lowriding! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

You need to chill . And no I do not have any white kids I have 3 biracial and 1 100% from HS days. Some times you got to think above higher learning. Thats talk with out cursing and slang..  

And Off topic is that. You should read what I write all the way thru instead of just a tid bit .. Normally I say something racist back or I use sarcasm to attack back. get it right..  

You out to look me up on chapter 5 bro. Phi Betta chapter. party 4.  I do a lot behind the lines for all races.. even with my fellow brothers. White , black or the Hespanic chapter..



But any way seems like You guys in this thread just want to act like a steroe type. Cursing and self hating. I was attacted first!!!!! Bad enough the law thinks all cars with 13's deal drugs and lord have mercy have a black person have something custom thru my town. :uh: 


Back to topic. I got my hands dirty. working on this for slam session. 14 Fundi sponsered batts 18 in the rear. hopping to do something. But just want to have fun... See what these gells will do..


----------



## fundimotorsports

shitty phone pic....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You need to get this book:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 17 2008, 09:09 PM~10443005
> *You need to get this book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have it. And the chick put me on Child support even though I payed for everything Bills , car , rims. She was a new generation Black chick. Money weed and nothing to do with her life.. In court now to get my baby girl away before she gets that mantality in her head..  10yr stuggle but he chick 10k in fees and she gets 100 a month and no desitions and the staet still thinks she's right. Did I tell you she was homeless and droped out of HS.. :uh: So I have always dated black weman and wife will tell you I was scared even to talk to her.. she was the first. Maybe my hatred and feelings change act getting to know a white person. But I really was to busy in Nursing school for Them..  

Seems like alot of this new genation thinks money /weed and party kids come second. Music has got our peaple fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!! Not saying all by all means. Just hard to find anybody good of any race now..


----------



## KadillakKing




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 17 2008, 06:04 PM~10440583
> *Man you got it twisted. You straight up on Larry Elders status. Over the years, I've remembered many of your comments in off topic. Many of them were putting down black people and compunding the stereotypes. Some white dude would make a racist remark and you'd co-sign for him. I've seen you do that over and over again. and don't you have a white woman and white kids too??...how's that look to us on here? Yeah, we don't know you on a personal level, but you give them oreo cookie vibes out on here homie.
> 
> And me, I ain't black...errybody knows that but my kid and lady is. and since half my family is black, I've taken it upon myself to study cultural awareness and black history so I don't feel like a dumb ass. "******" is a racial term...plain and simple. Substituting that word for another meaning was a defensive way for both blacks and whites to take and give(say) that word without it's real impact. Example:
> 
> "Hey, stop acting like a ******" (as being said to a black man) a cake ass black dude who can't defend himself would look at that as someone has just called him stupid.
> 
> "Hey,stop acting like a ******"(a white dude saying that to a strong black man) the white dude would defend himself by saying "naw man, I was just calling you stupid" but in reality he was being racist.
> 
> See what I'm sayin'??
> 
> The word ****** is an off shoot to the spanish and latin(or greek) words "necro (like necrophilia) and ***** (black)" "Necro" meant "dead or to be dead" and black has always meant or represented death and or evil in old times. So don't give us that lame as "it means stupid people" bullshit. I really hope you think about this and change some things about yourself.
> 
> Now back to Lowriding! :biggrin:
> *


OK FURIOUS SHAW :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 07:13 AM~10444906
> *I have it. And the chick put me on Child support even though I payed for everything Bills , car , rims. She was a new generation Black chick. Money weed and nothing to do with her life.. In court now to get my baby girl away before she gets that mantality in her head..   10yr stuggle but he chick  10k in fees and she gets 100 a month and no desitions and the staet still thinks she's right. Did I tell you she was homeless and droped out of HS.. :uh:  So I have always dated black weman and wife will tell you I was scared even to talk to her.. she was the first. Maybe my hatred and feelings change act getting to know a white person. But I really was to busy in Nursing school for Them..
> 
> Seems like alot of this new genation thinks money /weed and party kids come second. Music has got our peaple fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not saying all by all means. Just hard to find anybody good of any race now..
> *


DUDE PICK UP A DICTIONARY OR USE SPELL CHECK PLEASE!!

I AINT NO PECKERWOOD STICKLER BUT GOTDAMN :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 05:13 AM~10444906
> *I have it. And the chick put me on Child support even though I payed for everything Bills , car , rims. She was a new generation Black chick. Money weed and nothing to do with her life.. In court now to get my baby girl away before she gets that mantality in her head..   10yr stuggle but he chick  10k in fees and she gets 100 a month and no desitions and the staet still thinks she's right. Did I tell you she was homeless and droped out of HS.. :uh:  So I have always dated black weman and wife will tell you I was scared even to talk to her.. she was the first. Maybe my hatred and feelings change act getting to know a white person. But I really was to busy in Nursing school for Them..
> 
> Seems like alot of this new genation thinks money /weed and party kids come second. Music has got our peaple fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not saying all by all means. Just hard to find anybody good of any race now..
> *


You really do have it twisted. You sound like one of those guys on Maury Povich who's ashamed of his race. You straight up sound like Clayton Bigsby!
WTF does your ignorant ass good for nothing childs mom have to do with a whole new generation of "Black Chicks"??
I said it once and I'm going to say it again, I straight up thought you were WHITE by all the racist shit you have said in Off Topic. That's why when you initially startet posting in this topic I thought you were trying to start some shit with your signature. I won't lie I'm offended by that shit! It offends me even more when coming from a black person.
You talk about how we talk ignorant, and idealize material shit, but funny thing is I haven't seen anything like that coming from the poeple who post on this thread. YES, some talk alot of shit back in forth, but that's just the comradery that we have between one another, and how we joke with people including you! It's all love, but BigSwanga called you out on that bullshit ass sig you got, and I'm glad he did. I brought it up initially but dropped the issue because again I thought you were white, and just didn't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Apr 17 2008, 08:04 AM~10436860-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 09:03 AM~10445343
> *REAL TALK TRU DAWG!
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KzYwGZGNAc\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KzYwGZGNAc</a>
> 
> THE VIDEO IS FOR THE UPPITEE ASS ***** FUNDI. FUCCIN OREO! BLACC ON THA OUTSIDE WHITE IN THA MIDDLE :angry: </span></span>*


----------



## fundimotorsports

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How does it offend you.. :dunno: 

Unless you fit in the class of a ignorant person.. And ya the most racist peaple are the same race against one another. take a look at this thread.. And please reread what i wrote before you open up your mouth again..  I still got sum DC in me *****!!!!!!!!!!!..

Take your time and read what my sig says. I know its out there but Use you inner thoughts. Got nothing to do with rasism.. Just word play. i dont under stand y you uptee niggro's get high and mighty about a word. Hell Dave , DL , Richard , The list goes on. You guys laugh at those Guys. And they say the same thing I say.. :uh: So Please watch who the fuck you call Oreo. Name calling makes you a ******!!!!!  

I not mad just hate the name calling.. Just a debate kids. What educated peaple do. No names and Famly bashing. Get it right. So unless you ready to take on Black sarcasm in its all. don't pic and nick one aspect.. Hear both sides... before you open up YOU MOUTH!!!!!!!!!..

FYI. I just did 14hrs at the clinic. so Ima a little tired. 4pm - untill. And Opera does not have a spell check!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 18 2008, 09:25 AM~10445453
> *<span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Arial'>HELL YEAH!!!! :cheesy: I LIKE THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> AND YOU KNOW WHAT... THAT VIDEO IS LIKE A SPIN-OFF FROM THE MOVIE DROP SQUAD
> 
> OH YEAH... DID YALL PEEP AT THE END HOW BOTH THEM FOOLS HAD THEY RAG IN THE WRONG POCKET. I WONDER IF THAT WAS DONE ON PURPOSE*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 09:38 AM~10445524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> How does it offend you.. :dunno:
> 
> Unless you fit in the class of a ignorant person.. And ya the most racist peaple are the same race against one another. take a look at this thread.. And please reread what i wrote before you open up your mouth again..   I still got sum DC in me *****!!!!!!!!!!!..
> 
> Take your time and read what my sig says. I know its out there but Use you inner thoughts. Got nothing to do with rasism.. Just word play. i dont under stand y you uptee niggro's get high and mighty about a word. Hell Dave , DL , Richard  , The list goes on. You guys laugh at those Guys. And they say the same thing I say..  :uh:  So Please watch who the fuck you call Oreo. Name calling makes you a ******!!!!!
> 
> 
> I not mad just hate the name calling.. Just a debate kids. What educated peaple do. No names and Famly bashing. Get it right. So unless you ready to take on Black sarcasm in its all. don't pic and nick one aspect.. Hear both sides... before you open up YOU MOUTH!!!!!!!!!..
> 
> FYI. I just did 14hrs at the clinic. so Ima a little tired. 4pm - untill. And Opera does not have a spell check!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


WHY DO I FEEL ANNOYED BY YOU?? I CAN'T REALLY PUT MY FINGER ON IT. FUNNY THING IS, YOU'RE PROBABLY A NICE GUY. JUST AN IRRITANT LIKE THE SOCIAL BUTTERFLY AT THE OFFICE :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall nickaz is funny..... yall just made my day... thnx... back to cleanin my car..... fundi u a trip homie... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 09:34 AM~10445206
> *DUDE PICK UP A DICTIONARY OR USE SPELL CHECK
> 
> :0 OWNED ****** OWNED!!!!*


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 07:38 AM~10445524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> How does it offend you.. :dunno:
> 
> Unless you fit in the class of a ignorant person.. And ya the most racist peaple are the same race against one another. take a look at this thread.. And please reread what i wrote before you open up your mouth again..   I still got sum DC in me *****!!!!!!!!!!!..
> 
> Take your time and read what my sig says. I know its out there but Use you inner thoughts. Got nothing to do with rasism.. Just word play. i dont under stand y you uptee niggro's get high and mighty about a word. Hell Dave , DL , Richard  , The list goes on. You guys laugh at those Guys. And they say the same thing I say..  :uh:  So Please watch who the fuck you call Oreo. Name calling makes you a ******!!!!!
> 
> I not mad just hate the name calling.. Just a debate kids. What educated peaple do. No names and Famly bashing. Get it right. So unless you ready to take on Black sarcasm in its all. don't pic and nick one aspect.. Hear both sides... before you open up YOU MOUTH!!!!!!!!!..
> 
> FYI. I just did 14hrs at the clinic. so Ima a little tired. 4pm - untill. And Opera does not have a spell check!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Dude we call each other ****** day in and day out that means nothing, but I swear i'd never think I'd see the day when I'm called a ****** by another ******.....lol Man you a trip. I'm not really tripping off the sig, but it's the sig along with all the other racist shit you say that has me offended the most, and to have it coming from another brotha just takes the cake. Guess since I ride on 13's I'm ignorant, and since you ride on big faces makes you civilized. :roflmao: 
You don't know the half about me or anyother cat up in here. I agree the name-calling was not neccessary and dilutes the point at hand, but the fact still remains that your behavior towards blacks is uncalled for.

LOL, it's all good bro, we can agree to disagree. Fighting divides us more, and makes us look worse
but here ya go dawg this is for you.......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 18 2008, 10:15 AM~10445764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall nickaz is funny..... yall just made my day... thnx... back to cleanin my car..... fundi u a trip homie...  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, I WANNA CLEAN MY SHIT TOO BUT I'M STUCK AT THE JOB :angry: 
BUT YEAH, DUDE PROBLY COOL IF YOU GET TO KNOW HIM (MAYBE). BUT BY THE SHIT HE SAY OUT HIS MOUTH, HE COMES OFF LIKE A REEEEAL JERK!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 11:34 AM~10445878
> *DAMN, I WANNA CLEAN MY SHIT TOO BUT I'M STUCK AT THE JOB :angry:
> BUT YEAH, DUDE PROBLY COOL IF YOU GET TO KNOW HIM (MAYBE).  BUT BY THE SHIT HE SAY OUT HIS MOUTH, HE COMES OFF LIKE A REEEEAL JERK!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 10:31 AM~10445865
> *Dude we call each other ****** day in and day out that means nothing, but I swear i'd never think I'd see the day when I'm called a ****** by another ******.....lol Man you a trip. I'm not really tripping off the sig, but it's the sig along with all the other racist shit you say that has me offended the most, and to have it coming from another brotha just takes the cake. Guess since I ride on 13's I'm ignorant, and since you ride on big faces makes you civilized.  :roflmao:
> You don't know the half about me or anyother cat up in here. I agree the name-calling was not neccessary and dilutes the point at hand, but the fact still remains that your behavior towards blacks is uncalled for.
> 
> LOL, it's all good bro, we can agree to disagree. Fighting divides us more, and makes us look worse
> but here ya go dawg this is for you.......LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WHAT! THIS ******'s BLACK?? 
J/K :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 08:09 AM~10445723
> *WHY DO I FEEL ANNOYED BY YOU??  I CAN'T REALLY PUT MY FINGER ON IT.  FUNNY THING IS, YOU'RE PROBABLY A NICE GUY.  JUST AN IRRITANT LIKE THE SOCIAL BUTTERFLY AT THE OFFICE :uh:
> *


I"m just you average ***** that likes titaaaasss and Custom rides.. :biggrin: Im always up for a debate. 

Kaddi You Finally showed up after I posted your car up a while ago.... :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 11:34 AM~10445878
> *DAMN, I WANNA CLEAN MY SHIT TOO BUT I'M STUCK AT THE JOB :angry:
> BUT YEAH, DUDE PROBLY COOL IF YOU GET TO KNOW HIM (MAYBE).  BUT BY THE SHIT HE SAY OUT HIS MOUTH, HE COMES OFF LIKE A REEEEAL JERK!
> *



we all say shyt dat makes us come of like jerks..... i don't know wtf yall arguin bout and really don't care..... fundi mah niggauh wit a ill sense of humor, but he one of da realest nickaz i knw......... but i'll chk back lata to see wut else i missed.......i'll make u a deal... i'll clean ya car... and u change out my front cylinders for me... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 18 2008, 11:25 AM~10446214
> *we all say shyt dat makes us come of like jerks..... i don't know wtf yall arguin bout and really don't care..... fundi mah niggauh wit a ill sense of humor, but he one of da realest nickaz i knw......... but i'll chk back lata to see wut else i missed.......i'll make u a deal... i'll clean ya car... and u change out my front cylinders for me...  :biggrin:
> *


DEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 18 2008, 11:25 AM~10446214
> *we all say shyt dat makes us come of like jerks..... i don't know wtf yall arguin bout and really don't care..... fundi mah niggauh wit a ill sense of humor, but he one of da realest nickaz i knw......... but i'll chk back lata to see wut else i missed.......i'll make u a deal... i'll clean ya car... and u change out my front cylinders for me...  :biggrin:
> *


NO ILL FEELINGS TOWARDS DUDE. LIKE I SAID, HE'S PROBABLY A NICE GUY. IT'S JUST THAT HE'S A LITTLE INCOHERENT AND CONTRADICTORY IN THE THINGS HE SAYS. I AINT MAD AT HIM THOUGH.


----------



## cripn8ez

MAN THAT VID WAS THE SHIT BACC THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











CANT WE ALL JUUUUUST GEEEEET ALONG??????????????? HAHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 18 2008, 11:47 AM~10446350
> *MAN THAT VID WAS THE SHIT BACC THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WE ALL JUUUUUST GEEEEET ALONG??????????????? HAHA
> *


WHO WAS THE GOOFY ASS ***** THAT WAS RIDING SHOTGUN? HE SOUNDED LIKE A REAL DUMB ASS ON THE STAND IN COURT.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 12:49 PM~10446367
> *WHO WAS THE GOOFY ASS ***** THAT WAS RIDING SHOTGUN?  HE SOUNDED LIKE A REAL DUMB ASS ON THE STAND IN COURT.
> *



U TALKING BOUT IN THE KING TRIAL??????? :uh: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puElaTZSakw


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 18 2008, 11:56 AM~10446410
> *U TALKING BOUT IN THE KING TRIAL??????? :uh:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puElaTZSakw
> *


yeah ha ha. I aint see the ***** wit the jery curl that was with king in your vid though


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 12:36 PM~10446273
> *DEAL :thumbsup:
> *


good get on 95s... n call me when u hit sc.lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 17 2008, 12:46 PM~10439762
> *OK MR BUFF GUY HAHA .....................
> U GOT JOKES HAHA
> *


PLENTY OF JOKES!!!!!!!!!!!OL' SKITTLES ASS FOOL!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 04:13 AM~10444906
> *I have it. And the chick put me on Child support even though I payed for everything Bills , car , rims. She was a new generation Black chick. Money weed and nothing to do with her life.. In court now to get my baby girl away before she gets that mantality in her head..   10yr stuggle but he chick  10k in fees and she gets 100 a month and no desitions and the staet still thinks she's right. Did I tell you she was homeless and droped out of HS.. :uh:  So I have always dated black weman and wife will tell you I was scared even to talk to her.. she was the first. Maybe my hatred and feelings change act getting to know a white person. But I really was to busy in Nursing school for Them..
> 
> Seems like alot of this new genation thinks money /weed and party kids come second. Music has got our peaple fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not saying all by all means. Just hard to find anybody good of any race now..
> *


YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE DATED THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

It's back.. :biggrin: 

ya i got a Mucked up sense of humor.. 
On fire Fox now ( spelling) (You know I went to public school.) and had sum sleep.. Still nice out. I might go out and try to imitate a low-rider... :biggrin: Take the kids to the park and enjoy the night light at the lake. do a 3 wheel and head home...

Got my HD in today.. Great...... Love it. Nothing like Just shoot me in HD :uh: hahhaah but ya it's clear as hell now. My box's where from 91 so it was time for a upgrade. sports look good.. Ima movie freak. Scary.. My gals love them.. Plus my 12yr got a Flat screen now.. :banghead:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2008, 11:35 AM~10446922
> *YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE DATED THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd: 

5 foot . round ass coke bottle.. Looked like she was under age and chick still does. (31). :biggrin: Now i have to see my 11yr shape out like her moma.. :uh: thats Y I got to put my foot down now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WEST UP!!!!!!!


IT'S ALL GOOD FUNDI!! YOU STILL OUR *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 01:42 PM~10446974
> *:werd:
> 
> 5 foot . round ass coke bottle.. Looked like she was under age and chick still does. (31).  :biggrin:  Now i have to see my 11yr shape out like her moma..  :uh: thats Y I got to put my foot down now!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah. no disrespect, but you don't want her to turn out like a dumb ass


----------



## fundimotorsports

anybody hear that MJ track yet.. :banghead: he must need money or something what happened to that fool..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 11:45 AM~10446996
> *yeah. no disrespect, but you don't want her to turn out like a dumb ass
> *


100% I don't want her out there. 4 bady daddies and shit... :uh: My wife looks at me a tells me WTF was I thinking. I Keep telling her she was 100 diff in HS.. NC sucks though. Men are always wrong!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 01:46 PM~10447003
> *anybody hear that MJ track yet.. :banghead: he must need money or something what happened to that fool..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he definitely does NOT need the money. but yeah, mike gets stranger by the days


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 18 2008, 11:50 AM~10447035
> *he definitely does NOT need the money.  but yeah, mike gets stranger by the days
> *


Never land for sale and been empty for a minute ... hno: 


I just cannot believe he remixed all those classic songs like that.. :uh: I'll try to find sum links. But it would waste 1-2 minutes of your life!!!!







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2008, 02:32 PM~10446910
> *PLENTY OF JOKES!!!!!!!!!!!OL' SKITTLES ASS FOOL!!!!!!!
> *



I C IM GONNA HALF TO TOW MY CAR OUT THERE AND SERVE YOU WITH SOME INCHES DOUBLE BUFF BABY........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 18 2008, 10:59 AM~10447109
> *I C IM GONNA HALF TO TOW MY CAR OUT THERE AND SERVE YOU WITH SOME INCHES DOUBLE BUFF BABY........
> *


you better get an extreme makeover on that motherfucker!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10447086

look how I dogged the honky out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2008, 03:02 PM~10447137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10447086
> 
> look how I dogged the honky out!!!!!!!!!
> *




WILL YOU SIGN MY GLOVE BOX????????????????? :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLBkhFtyxhw


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2008, 12:02 PM~10447137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10447086
> 
> look how I dogged the honky out!!!!!!!!!
> *


You deserve sum random dancing..


----------



## 187PURE

HOW YA LIKE THAT _"MILK MAN"_ ALBUM CRIPN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 02:09 PM~10447184
> *You deserve sum random dancing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO DISS TO THE BAY, BUT I NEVER UNDERSTOOD THE CONCEPT OF THE HI-FI MOVEMENT. IT JUST SEEMS LIKE A BUNCH OF MUTHAFUCKAS THAT BROKE OUT THE ZOO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 18 2008, 11:05 AM~10447158
> *WILL YOU SIGN MY GLOVE BOX????????????????? :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLBkhFtyxhw
> *


YOU'RE THE KID HOLDING THE RADIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2008, 03:20 PM~10447250
> *YOU'RE THE KID HOLDING THE RADIO!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU KNOW YOU WANTED THE PART TO PLAY LIL MICHAEL YOU STILL GOT YOUR 1 GLOVE RIGHT WITH THE ZIPPER PANTS MATER FACT I REMEMBER YOU AT THE LAKEWOOD MALL BUY THE ARCADE WITH YOUR CARDBORD BOX AND RADIO DANCE FOR CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 18 2008, 11:32 AM~10447329
> *YOU KNOW YOU WANTED THE PART TO PLAY LIL MICHAEL YOU STILL GOT YOUR 1 GLOVE RIGHT WITH THE ZIPPER PANTS MATER FACT I REMEMBER YOU AT THE LAKEWOOD MALL BUY THE ARCADE WITH YOUR CARDBORD BOX AND RADIO DANCE FOR CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOT ME CASPER!!!!!!!! FOX HILLS MALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2008, 03:35 PM~10447340
> *NOT ME CASPER!!!!!!!!  FOX HILLS MALL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



NAW THAT WAS YOU V ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


I WAS THERE TOOOO............. :biggrin: FOX HILLS....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 18 2008, 11:37 AM~10447349
> *NAW THAT WAS YOU V ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I WAS THERE TOOOO............. :biggrin: FOX HILLS....... :biggrin:
> *


NO YOU WEREN'T!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

ya'll nigguz got jobs or what.....................seems like ya'll on this maufucka every damn second :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 11:48 AM~10447415
> *ya'll nigguz got jobs or what.....................seems like ya'll on this maufucka every damn second :biggrin:
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE ONE!!!!!! YOU HERE TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 03:48 PM~10447415
> *ya'll nigguz got jobs or what.....................seems like ya'll on this maufucka every damn second :biggrin:
> *



SINGLE DAD 24/7 IS MY JOB..................


----------



## TRUDAWG

LIL is my Muthafuckin JOB!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 12:02 PM~10447484
> *LIL is my Muthafuckin JOB!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND wHITE WOMEN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2008, 02:26 PM~10448053
> *:uh:  :0
> *


****** dont hate :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 04:37 PM~10448136
> ******* dont hate :twak:
> *


NICCA IM NOT THE 1 HATIN HOMIE :twak: BACC TO YA


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Apr 18 2008, 12:48 PM~10447415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll nigguz got jobs or what.....................seems like ya'll on this maufucka every damn second :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.. hahahha stay at home during the week unless need be. cheeeper then day care. for 5 *****'s...
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Apr 18 2008, 12:55 PM~10447456
> *SINGLE DAD 24/7 IS MY JOB..................
> *


Married dad with wife and 80k job... :biggrin: 

Ya I'm a Manny. so what!!!!!! I cook clean and wash the fucking dishes... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Work when I want too damit...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol...man fundi I think you should stay outta this thread...go hang in off tpic with your racist buddies. You think you ain't black and your not a Lowrider anyways...

and 187, stop being soft on these marks or we gonna have to catch fade!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 04:08 PM~10448764
> *lol...man fundi I think you should stay outta this thread...go hang in off tpic with your racist buddies. You think you ain't black and your not a Lowrider anyways...
> 
> and 187, stop being soft on these marks or we gonna have to catch fade!!!
> *


ignorant acting ******... :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 03:48 PM~10447415
> *ya'll nigguz got jobs or what.....................seems like ya'll on this maufucka every damn second :biggrin:
> *



yo wtf is a job? i tried lookin in da tech thread but there was no topic. can sumone help me.... can i get a high 3 wheel with a job?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 04:08 PM~10448764
> *lol...man fundi I think you should stay outta this thread...go hang in off tpic with your racist buddies. You think you ain't black and your not a Lowrider anyways...
> 
> and 187, stop being soft on these marks or we gonna have to catch fade!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 12:04 PM~10446086
> *I"m just you average ***** that likes titaaaasss and  Custom rides.. :biggrin: Im always up for a debate.
> 
> Kaddi You Finally showed up after I posted your car up a while ago.... :biggrin:
> *


*
WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
*


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10448764
> *lol...man fundi I think you should stay outta this thread...go hang in off tpic with your racist buddies. You think you ain't black and your not a Lowrider anyways...
> 
> and 187, stop being soft on these marks or we gonna have to catch fade!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

THIS IS HOW FUNDI AND HIS GOOFY ASS HOMBOYS GET DOWN IN WENDALL,NC...THATS HIS ACE CRIMIE HOLDING THE COKE...MOHAWK HAVIN' MF!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 10:19 PM~10450006
> *THIS IS HOW FUNDI AND HIS GOOFY ASS HOMBOYS GET DOWN IN WENDALL,NC...THATS HIS ACE CRIMIE HOLDING THE COKE...MOHAWK HAVIN' MF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 07:19 PM~10450006
> *THIS IS HOW FUNDI AND HIS GOOFY ASS HOMBOYS GET DOWN IN WENDALL,NC...THATS HIS ACE CRIMIE HOLDING THE COKE...MOHAWK HAVIN' MF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** please. Wait till we come back with pics. It might be worth sending ourselves out there to own you bochieeee Kali *****'s.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> I got owned in the VA topic...
> *


Wow go find a pic 2yrs old. Your cool.. Shall you get owned in this thread too..  Posting up the same as pic in every thread. sad thing is your ass has not had a come back since Va ran you off.. sad little boy. Go Get of you moms tit and take your ass whooping like a little bitch you got chumped out to be. This fool even got served by a group of white gals... :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HOPE YOU`VE CHANGED IT BACK TO STOCK?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 18 2008, 09:14 PM~10450992
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HOPE YOU`VE CHANGED IT BACK TO STOCK?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: I hated glue and tacks and all the shit that goes with keeping that shit tacked down.. That's a shitty pic..Plus none of the covers and panels are on. He took that pic during a rain storm and cleaning up show boards and shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 09:22 PM~10451049
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  I hated glue and tacks and all the shit that goes with keeping that shit tacked down.. That's a shitty pic..Plus none of the covers and panels are on. He took that pic during a rain storm and cleaning up show boards and shit.. :biggrin:
> *


 thats why you took it off?!! LMAO!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 11:48 PM~10450752
> *Wow  go find a pic 2yrs old. Your cool.. Shall you get owned in this thread too..   Posting up the same as pic in every thread. sad thing is your ass has not had a come back since Va ran you off.. sad little boy. Go Get of you moms tit and take your ass whooping like a little bitch you got chumped out to be. This fool even got served by a group of w :uh: hite gals... :uh:
> *


REGGINA PLEASE, I HAVE YET TO GET OWNED. AND TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH... VA DID NOT RUN ME OFF. SEE HOW STUPID YOU ARE :twak: 


****** PLEASE. YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF IN YOUR SIGNATURE ******. YOU ACTUALLY THINK I GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU OR THEN FAT WHITE HO'S SAY??? :roflmao: :roflmao: YA'LL AINT NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF WANNA BE LOWRIDERS :0 :0 

some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors, white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke. you cant take it for anything else!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 19 2008, 12:38 AM~10451147
> *thats why you took it off?!! LMAO!
> *


NAH, HE TOOK IT OFF BECAUSE PEOPLE WERE LAUGHING AT IT :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

Damn. Sum *****'s busted my balls so I changed this shit!!!!!!!!!





*OWNED*

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 19 2008, 06:24 AM~10452279
> *REGGINA PLEASE, I HAVE YET TO GET OWNED. AND TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH... VA DID NOT RUN ME OFF. SEE HOW STUPID YOU ARE :twak:
> ****** PLEASE. YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF IN YOUR SIGNATURE ******. YOU ACTUALLY THINK I GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU OR THEN FAT WHITE HO'S SAY??? :roflmao:  :roflmao: YA'LL AINT NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF WANNA BE LOWRIDERS :0  :0
> 
> some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors, white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke. you cant take it for anything else!!!
> *



WOWWWW! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP+Apr 19 2008, 06:26 AM~10452282-->
> 
> 
> 
> NAH, HE TOOK IT OFF BECAUSE PEOPLE WERE LAUGHING AT IT :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 19 2008, 06:27 AM~10452284
> *Damn. Sum *****'s busted my balls so I changed this shit!!!!!!!!!
> OWNED
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



DEEEZAMN!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 18 2008, 09:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whaz up with them pillar pods? What gauges you got in there? That muhfucca fast or sumthin'? :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 19 2008, 07:28 AM~10452287
> *WOWWWW!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THIS POSER TRIED TO OWN ME TALKING ABOUT I WAS TRYING TO BUILD A LOWRIDER OUT OF MY DAILY WORK CAR :uh: SHOW'S HOW FUCKEN IGNORANT HE IS :uh: I CAN SEE HIM TALKING SHIT ABOUT A PROJECT BUT MISTAKING A PROJECT FOR A DAILY WORK REALLY SHOW'S HIS *NIGGNORANCE* :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 19 2008, 07:33 AM~10452295
> *Whaz up with them pillar pods?  What gauges you got in there?  That muhfucca fast or sumthin'? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

It will out run a caddi don't laugh to hard.. Rebuilt 4.6 mustang motor , fuel pump , and those air gauges for the motor..

Nose up . You owned your self.. Don't come over here and start shit. youve been run out of other topics... :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Nose of shit you say the same stupid come backs on every thread. tell you are sum lame ******. Don't go after my wife again or you will get fucked up!!!!!!! I didn't go there but You need to stop..

Like I said I never stated to be a lowrider and if you knew me like you say you do . ( from shows) then you would see I do a lot of work behind the scenes and just chill. I don't care about glory and other BS. I ride to ride.. Help others when they need it. So fuck of. Attack my Family again and I will Fuck you Koonass up!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 09:32 AM~10452504
> *Nose of shit you say the same stupid come backs on every thread. tell you are sum lame ******. Don't go after my wife again or you will get fucked up!!!!!!! I didn't go there but You need to stop..
> 
> Like I said I never stated to be a lowrider and if you knew me like you say you do . ( from shows) then you would see I do a lot of work behind the scenes and just chill. I don't care about glory and other BS. I ride to ride.. Help others when they need it. So fuck of. Attack my Family again and I will Fuck you Koonass up!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: KICK ROCKS BITCH!!! YOU DID THIS TO YOURSELF. AND I WOULD NEVER FUCK WITH YOUR HO!!   I HAVE STANDARDS ****** :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK

I'm up now. That fucker nose up is threading on thin ice!!!!!! sad.gif

Had to let the ***** out in my last post........... Looks alright today.. Choir practice then laundry day..


*LOOK AT WHAT HE POSTED IN THE OTHER TOPIC* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 09:32 AM~10452504
> *Nose of shit you say the same stupid come backs on every thread. tell you are sum lame ******. Don't go after my wife again or you will get fucked up!!!!!!! I didn't go there but You need to stop..
> 
> Like I said I never stated to be a lowrider and if you knew me like you say you do . ( from shows) then you would see I do a lot of work behind the scenes and just chill. I don't care about glory and other BS. I ride to ride.. Help others when they need it. So fuck of. Attack my Family again and I will Fuck you Koonass up!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU HELP OUT ****** :0 I WILL NEVER ASK FOR HELP FROM A POSER :0 :0 TOO BAD SO SAD :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


YOU HAVE BEEN OWNED ON HERE NUMEROUS TIMES BY OTHERS YOU FUCKEN RETARDED ****** :0 WHAT YOU THINK PEOPLE DON'T KEEP COUNT :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 09:22 PM~10451049
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  will always be a joke. you cant take it for anything else!!!*
> AINT THAT THE TRUTH?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 19 2008, 06:54 AM~10452552
> *I'm up now. That fucker nose up is threading on thin ice!!!!!! sad.gif
> 
> Had to let the ***** out in my last post........... Looks alright today.. Choir practice then laundry day..LOOK AT WHAT HE POSTED IN THE OTHER TOPIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: WHO WEARS THE PANTS IN THAT HOUSE? YOU WORK ALL DEM HOURS AND STILL HAVE TO COME HOME AND CLEAN?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 07:53 AM~10452716
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RAGGEDDY
> USE INTERRIOR ADHESEVISE
> 
> QUOTE(NOSEUPORSHUTUP @ Apr 19 2008, 06:27 AM)
> Sum *****'s busted my balls so I changed this shit!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  ID BE ONE OF DEM *****`S
> :biggrin:
> 
> REMEMBER I BUSTED YO ASS B 4 BOUT THAT SPORT UTILITY VEHICAL.THATS WHY I WAS SO SUPRISED TO SEE YOU STILL TRYING TO LOWRIDE IT.
> I BET YO KIDS BE DUCCING LIKE A MUTHA FUGGA WHEN YOU PULL UP TO A FUNCTION WITH REAL LOW LOWS THERE  SAYING  CAN WE GO NOT AFTER ONE MINITE OF BEING THERE?OR I GOTTA USE THE BATHROOM SO TAKE US BACC HOME ?
> 
> THE THING THAT KILLS ME IS MUH FUCCAS COME INTO THE SCENE WITH BULLSHIT
> 
> THATS NOT A LOWRIDER ITS JUST A LOWERD SUV
> 
> QUOTE(NOSEUPORSHUTUP @ Apr 19 2008, 06:24 AM)
> some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors, white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke. you cant take it for anything else!!!
> AINT THAT THE TRUTH?
> *





> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 07:56 AM~10452729
> *:uh:  WHO WEARS THE PANTS IN THAT HOUSE? YOU WORK ALL DEM HOURS AND STILL HAVE TO COME HOME AND CLEAN?
> *


You guys make black lowrider look like Fools. I feel sad for you. And where do you get that I was a lowrider . You keep coming back with that stupid comment. Ignorance... :uh: 

To answer your ? me and my wife share parenting skills.. It takes two to raise kids right. I have no problem with teaching and showing my kids what to do. ant got a damn thing to do with your bull shit.. Kids need both parents..  

And FYI since you know so much about lowriders. How come there Vans out there in Calli.. stupid ****** learn your history before you open up your fucking mouth... The corvette was the first adj. ride. And lowriding stated back with poor people cruising and showing off there talent and hard work at the local parks and hamburger stops. So you need to get educated before you open up again. Make this thread thrash for no reason!!!!  

Don't turn what was a positive thread into garbage with your niggarding.. ( look it up dumb ass) If this gets moved to off topic you only prove one thing. Blacks are the most racist and can not get along. Like crabs in a barrel. One trys to take another down. Shits been going on for 100yrs. started when they use to say Purple *****'s where no better then Yellow *****'s. And yellows got to stay at the house .. ( study) It been implanted in our music / everything. Makes no sense to bring each other down. damn there enough hatting from others. ( not just white ) Try going out the country. They really think all we can do is be a monkey act for TV!!!! So go on and say what you want. Case proven.. ******* are ignorant people.. !!!!  

Americans of African decent are a strong proud people!!!!!!  

Funs fun but you ******* ( 3 on here) take it to far on what use to be a good thread.. To the other brothers sorry for what the other ignorant fuckers are doing to this thread. I was attacked first and as you see . ******* come like roaches in a clan.. Stupid ass gang ghetto mentality bull shit.. what ever.. You stay down and ignorant . My fat ass love fries with my burgers.. Need sum stupid ****** to cook them..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** YOU GOT THE GAME TWISTED!!!!!!!!!! THE HONKY LIFE HAS GOT YOU FUCKED UP IN THE HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR EXPO IS RAGGEDY AS FUCK AND YOU HAVE NO GAME!!!!!!!!!!! SO GO BACK TO THE COUNTRY CLUB WHERE YOU'RE A CADDY AND GO WASH MASSA'S GOLF BALLS DUMB ASS JIG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 19 2008, 09:26 AM~10453082
> ****** YOU GOT THE GAME TWISTED!!!!!!!!!!  THE HONKY LIFE HAS GOT YOU FUCKED UP IN  THE HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOUR EXPO IS RAGGEDY AS FUCK AND YOU HAVE NO GAME!!!!!!!!!!!  SO GO BACK TO THE COUNTRY CLUB WHERE YOU'RE A CADDY AND GO WASH MASSA'S GOLF BALLS DUMB ASS JIG!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Case proven. You don't know how to read? :wave: 

I not in your game. did not want to be nor care.. I'm a lowerd truck have always stated that. ***** ..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10453027
> *You guys make black lowrider look like Fools. I feel sad for you. And where do you get that I was a lowrider . You keep coming back with that stupid comment. Ignorance... :uh:
> 
> To answer your ? me and my wife share parenting skills.. It takes two to raise kids right. I have no problem with teaching and showing my kids what to do. ant got a damn thing to do with your bull shit..  Kids need both parents..
> 
> And FYI since you know so much about lowriders. How come there Vans out there in Calli.. stupid ****** learn your history before you open up your fucking mouth...  The corvette was the first adj. ride. And lowriding stated back with poor people cruising and showing off there talent and hard work at the local parks and hamburger stops. So you need to get educated before you open up again. Make this thread thrash for no reason!!!!
> 
> Don't turn what was a positive thread into garbage with your niggarding.. ( look it up dumb ass) If this gets moved to off topic you only prove one thing. Blacks are the most racist and can not get along. Like crabs in a barrel. One trys to take another down. Shits been going on for 100yrs. started when they use to say Purple *****'s where no better then Yellow *****'s. And yellows got to stay at the house .. ( study) It been implanted in our music / everything. Makes no sense to bring each other down. damn there enough hatting from others. ( not just white ) Try going out the country. They really think all we can do is be a monkey act for TV!!!! So go on and say what you want. Case proven..  ******* are ignorant people.. !!!!
> 
> Americans of African decent are a strong proud people!!!!!!
> 
> Funs fun but you ******* ( 3 on here) take it to far on what use to be a good thread.. To the other brothers sorry for what the other ignorant fuckers are doing to this thread. I was attacked first and as you see . ******* come like roaches in a clan..  Stupid ass gang ghetto mentality bull shit.. what ever.. You stay  down and ignorant . My fat ass love fries with my burgers.. Need sum stupid ****** to cook them..
> *



*YOU GOT SOME FUCKED UP PARENTING SKILLS IF YOU LET YOUR CHILDREN DRINK ALCOHOL YOU STUPID FUCK* :0 :0 











*OWNED YET AGAIN!!!!!*


----------



## Eazy

*Man you need to just stay off this thread for real. With all the books you keep writing trying to explain something isn't doing you any justice with us, no that you care. So, with that being stated, go ahead and bounce like my 4 1/2's G. Trust me, we won't be mad. Keep doing what it is you do, and we gonna remain PRO BLACC over here cuzzin. You seem like the type that'll let yo white homies bust some ***** jokes on you and you'll laugh wit'em like it's all G. You a mark cuzz.*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 19 2008, 11:37 AM~10453127
> *YOU GOT SOME FUCKED UP PARENTING SKILLS IF YOU LET YOUR CHILDREN DRINK ALCOHOL YOU STUPID FUCK :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OWNED YET AGAIN!!!!!
> *



That's ain't nothing but that dumb-ass WHITE humor. You know they do shit like that. His gal and her family probably thought that shit was hilarious. Fuccin sell-out


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 05:08 PM~10448764
> *lol...man fundi I think you should stay outta this thread...go hang in off tpic with your racist buddies. You think you ain't black and your not a Lowrider anyways...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** SAID HE GOT HIS INTERIOR DONE AT MEDIEVAL TIMES :0 ***** TALMBOUT HE GOT HIS SHIT DONE UP BY MERLIN :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 11:57 AM~10453209
> ****** SAID HE GOT HIS INTERIOR DONE AT MEDIEVAL TIMES  :0  ***** TALMBOUT HE GOT HIS SHIT DONE UP BY MERLIN  :0
> *



Hahaha, Skim you a foooo!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10453175
> *That's ain't nothing but that dumb-ass WHITE humor.  You know they do shit like that.  His gal and her family probably thought that shit was hilarious.  Fuccin sell-out
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 19 2008, 11:02 AM~10453227
> *Hahaha, Skim you a foooo!
> *


:biggrin: that ***** fundi knows I just like fuckin with fools all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 12:57 PM~10453209
> ****** SAID HE GOT HIS INTERIOR DONE AT MEDIEVAL TIMES  :0  ***** TALMBOUT HE GOT HIS SHIT DONE UP BY MERLIN  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL SKIM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 09:11 AM~10453027
> *You guys make black lowrider look like Fools. I feel sad for you. My fat ass love fries with my burgers.. Need sum stupid ****** to cook them..  *[/b]


AS A MATTER OF FACT ILL BE AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC ON THE 4TH OF JULY COOKING BURGERS COME GET YOURS  

*AND JUST SO YOU KNOW IM 100% ABOUT WHAT I BELIEVE IN IM NOT SOME OFF BRAND COLORED MOTHER FUCCA TRYING TO FIT IN. IF IM NOT ABOUT IT IM WITHOUT IT PLAIN AND SIMPLE BUT YOU MY FRIEND ARE ON A LOWRIDER SITE IN A BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC WITH YOUR RAGGEDY ASS TRUCC TALKING A WHOLE OF SHIT BECAUSE YOU TURN A FEW WRENCHES ON A G BODY *
*LIKE THEY SAID GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC BUT THEN AGAIN I DONT TELL PEOPLE WHAT TO DO SO ILL SAY THIS.................MAY YOUR UGLY ASS TRUCK FALL APART* :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 01:47 PM~10453422
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT ILL BE AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC ON THE 4TH OF JULY COOKING BURGERS  COME GET YOURS
> 
> AND JUST SO YOU KNOW IM 100% ABOUT WHAT I BELIEVE IN IM NOT SOME OFF BRAND COLORED MOTHER FUCCA  TRYING TO  FIT IN. IF IM NOT ABOUT IT IM WITHOUT IT PLAIN AND SIMPLE BUT YOU MY FRIEND ARE ON A LOWRIDER SITE IN A BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC WITH YOUR RAGGEDY ASS TRUCC  TALKING A WHOLE OF SHIT BECAUSE YOU TURN A FEW WRENCHES ON A G BODY
> LIKE THEY SAID GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC  BUT THEN AGAIN I DONT TELL PEOPLE WHAT TO DO SO ILL SAY THIS.................MAY YOUR UGLY ASS TRUCK FALL  APART :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 10:06 AM~10453239
> *:biggrin:  that ***** fundi knows I just like fuckin with fools all the time. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That interior was shit.. 


And you guys are more racist then off topic. Now you bring my kid into this shit... Shows how some of you really don't have a life.. That was a cook out and he turned around and grabbed it from the deck..  Nothing to do with white.. Humor.. you guys yet again prove to be a bunch of hating *******.. Kids will grab stuff..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10453596
> *:biggrin:  That interior was shit..
> And you guys are more racist then off topic. Now you bring my kid into this shit... Shows how some of you really don't have a life.. That was a cook out and he turned around and grabbed it from the deck..    Nothing to do with white.. Humor.. you guys yet again prove to be a bunch of hating *******..  Kids will grab stuff..
> *


 :uh: *FAIL!!!!!!!*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 19 2008, 11:26 AM~10453616
> *:uh:  FAIL!!!!!!!
> *


And dumb ******* would think that. There a grill there and the can was empty. I was cooking beer chicken.. :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 02:28 PM~10453623
> *And dumb ******* would think that. There a grill there and the can was empty. I was cooking beer chicken..  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LIAR


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 11:28 AM~10453623
> *And dumb ******* would think that. There a grill there and the can was empty. I was cooking beer chicken..   :uh:
> *


:uh: AND THAT MAKES IT OK?

CHILD PROTECTIVE SERVICES WOULDNT THINK SO....AND I BET THAT CAN WASNT WASHED OUT EITHER :uh: 
AND DID THE KID GET *BEER HOT DOGS*? :uh:

IF THAT POOR LITTLE BABY WOULD HAVE CUT HIS TOUNGE YO ASS WOULD HAVE BEEN UP SHITS CREEK MR NURSE :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 11:37 AM~10453697
> *:uh: AND THAT MAKES IT OK?
> 
> CHILD PROTECTIVE SERVICES WOULDNT THINK SO....AND I BET THAT CAN WASNT WASHED OUT EITHER :uh:
> AND DID THE KID GET *BEER HOT DOGS*? :uh:
> *


Act all the alcohol content had been cooked out the can. The recipe calls for the can to be on the grill with the food..  Empty dry can.. He grabbed it of the grill deck...while I was cleaning up. I don't drink beer..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 11:41 AM~10453710
> *Act all the alcohol content had been cooked out the can. The recipe calls for the can to be on the grill with the food..  Empty dry can.. He grabbed it of the grill deck...while I was cleaning up. I don't drink beer..
> *


:uh: YOU MUST BE A MIGDET IF A TODDLER CAR REACH UP AND GRAB A BEER CAN OFF YOUR GRILL DECK AND THEN GO INSIDE OVER THE DOOR SILLS?





















BY THE WAY NICE TILE BY THE DOOR


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 02:37 PM~10453697
> *:uh: AND THAT MAKES IT OK?
> 
> CHILD PROTECTIVE SERVICES WOULDNT THINK SO....AND I BET THAT CAN WASNT WASHED OUT EITHER :uh:
> AND DID THE KID GET *BEER HOT DOGS*? :uh:
> 
> IF THAT POOR LITTLE BABY WOULD HAVE CUT HIS TOUNGE  YO ASS WOULD HAVE BEEN UP SHITS CREEK  MR NURSE :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

That's not the front door. And he reached up and grabbed it from the deck. :uh: You don't have kids do you. Because those things they can climb out.. 

Yet again .. You guys prove whose the racist posting peoples kids and trying to bring some one down. I did neither.. Just let you ******* keep dragging your selves down.. I like how the Negroids always are working on some thing but yet don't ride any wear or have pics of their rides.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Got time to waste on LIL hating like a bunch of Curb monkeys and shit......... :cheesy: 


FYI I'm on a phone . cooking out with the crew . So they are laughing at your arses too.. Stupid ass HS kids.. I bet you ******* wear grills and 5 times to big shirts.. :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

Great topic we have here.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 12:41 PM~10453710
> *Act all the alcohol content had been cooked out the can. The recipe calls for the can to be on the grill with the food..  Empty dry can.. He grabbed it of the grill deck...while I was cleaning up. I don't drink beer..
> *


damn ***** you cookin with a tall can. you musta been cookin a gang of fuckin meat that day. Fundi stop frontin. ***** you know damn well yall thought that was cute. even if it was just for a joke or you wouldnt have saved the pic.  So stop frontin and just admit it, young shawty grabbed the can and tried to take it to da head.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 02:58 PM~10453816
> *That's not the front door.  And he reached up and grabbed it from the deck.  :uh:  You don't have kids do you. Because those things they can climb out..
> 
> Yet again .. You guys prove whose the racist posting peoples kids and trying to bring some one down. I did neither.. Just let you ******* keep dragging your selves down.. I like how the Negroids always are working on some thing but yet don't ride any wear or have pics of their rides.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Got time to waste on LIL hating like a bunch of Curb monkeys and shit......... :cheesy:
> FYI I'm on a phone . cooking out with the crew . So they are laughing at your arses too.. Stupid ass HS kids.. I bet you ******* wear grills and 5 times to big shirts.. :uh:
> *


*

SO YOUR SAYING YOU HAVE TO POST PICS ON THE INTERNET TO HAVE CREDABILITY?


FAIL ONCE AGAIN ASSHOLE!!! *:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 12:58 PM~10453816
> *Yet again .. You guys prove whose the racist posting peoples kids and trying to bring some one down. I did neither.. Just let you ******* keep dragging your selves down.. I like how the Negroids always are working on some thing but yet don't ride any wear or have pics of their rides.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Got time to waste on LIL hating like a bunch of Curb monkeys and shit......... :cheesy:
> I bet you ******* wear grills and 5 times to big shirts.. :uh:
> *


Sorry homie but after reading the past few pages I think its safe to say you have typed the word nigg*ER* more than anybody on here. :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 03:06 PM~10453879
> *Sorry homie but after reading the past few pages I think its safe to say you have typed the word niggER more than anybody on here. :0
> *



:werd: THIS FUCKEN POSER TRYING TO HATE IN ANOTHER TOPIC!!! :buttkick: :roflmao: THIS ****** FUNDI GOT OWNED BIGTIME TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 19 2008, 12:02 PM~10453851-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn ***** you cookin with a tall can. you musta been cookin a gang of fuckin meat that day. Fundi stop frontin. ***** you know damn well yall thought that was cute. even if it was just for a joke or you wouldnt have saved the pic.  So stop frontin and just admit it, young shawty grabbed the can and tried to take it to da head.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 12:06 PM~10453879
> *Sorry homie but after reading the past few pages I think its safe to say you have typed the word niggER more than anybody on here. :0
> *


I only use ****** when I see one. *****.......  


Nose you talk and talk but never say anything... :uh: Same week come backs and same tired pic from 2yrs ago of my shity interier. You don't need to be on the internets..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 11:58 AM~10453816
> *That's not the front door.  And he reached up and grabbed it from the deck.  :uh:  You don't have kids do you. Because those things they can climb out..
> WE CAN SEE THATS NOT THE FRONT DOOR BUT THAT DONT SHY AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT YOUR A NEGLEGENT PARENT TAKING A PIC OF THAT KID WITH THAT bS IN HIS HAND.AND TO REFER TO YOUR KID AS A THING IS FUCKED UP  I HOPE HE DONT GROW UP AND SEE HIS DADDY REFERRING TO HIM AS A THING MY SON IS  MY SON NOTHING LESS AND YES HE WAS 1, 2 AND 3 AND NEVER GRAB ANYTHING FROM MY BBQ GRILL.WHAT IF HE WOULD HAD OF TOUCHED THE GRILL ITSELF AND GOT 2ND DEGREE BURNS?MR NURSE YOU HAVE MORE EXPLAINING TO DO ON TOP OF THE KIDS BREATH SMELLING LIKE BEER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again .. You guys prove whose the racist posting peoples kids and trying to bring some one down. I did neither
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..
> WE PROVED WE ARE RACIEST ? WHEN INFACT EVERY OTHER WORD THAT COMES OUT YO MOUTH IS ****** THIS AND ***** THAT BEING YOUR A PINK COLLORED MOTHERFUCCA YOU GOT ALOT OF NERVES
> Just let you ******* wear grills and 5 times to big shirts.. :uh:
> *


 :uh: AND I BET YOU BE IN THAT TIGHT FITTING ASS NURSE UNIFORM WITH YOUR WHITE REBOKS SWITCHING THROUGH THE HALLS AT THE HOSPITAL TENDING TO PATIENTS?


SWITCHING ,ROLLING YOUR EYES AND SNAPPING YO NECK YA BETTER RUN A CHECC 
CHIGEDDY CHECC YOSELF BEFOR YOU WRECK YOURSELF


----------



## REALTALK

> ..
> WE PROVED WE ARE RACIEST ? WHEN INFACT EVERY OTHER WORD THAT COMES OUT YO MOUTH IS ****** THIS AND ***** THAT BEING YOUR A PINK COLLORED MOTHERFUCCA YOU GOT ALOT OF NERVES
> Just let you ******* wear grills and 5 times to big shirts.. :uh:


:uh: AND I BET YOU BE IN THAT TIGHT FITTING ASS NURSE UNIFORM WITH YOUR WHITE REBOKS SWITCHING THROUGH THE HALLS AT THE HOSPITAL TENDING TO PATIENTS?
SWITCHING ,ROLLING YOUR EYES AND SNAPPING YO NECK YA BETTER RUN A CHECC 
CHIGEDDY CHECC YOSELF BEFOR YOU WRECK YOURSELF
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## bigswanga

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigswanga, Skim, 509Rider
:scrutinize: FUNDI?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 12:17 PM~10453959
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: bigswanga, Skim, 509Rider
> :scrutinize: FUNDI?
> *


I ant got to hide..  

Don't hate because I look good in uniform.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 01:15 PM~10453935
> *
> SWITCHING ,ROLLING YOUR EYES AND SNAPPING YO NECK YA BETTER RUN A  CHECC
> CHIGEDDY CHECC YOSELF BEFOR YOU WRECK YOURSELF
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbhlf5fjjI


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 12:19 PM~10453974
> *I ant got to hide..
> 
> Don't hate because I look good in uniform..  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
YOU GOT TO BE JOKING RIGHT? WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT TO ANOTHER MAN?YOU BETTER HURRY UP AND BECOME A SURGEN CUZ YOU BEEN AROUND THEM FEMALE NURSES TOO DAM LONG :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 12:20 PM~10453978
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbhlf5fjjI
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 12:23 PM~10453996
> *:uh:
> YOU GOT TO BE JOKING RIGHT? WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT TO ANOTHER MAN?YOU BETTER HURRY UP AND BECOME A SURGEN CUZ YOU BEEN AROUND THEM FEMALE NURSES TOO DAM LONG :uh:
> *


damn are we scared .. Come on .. :uh: You should always feel you look good in what ever you do or wear. When you wear your colors ( club shirt) you dont go I look bad do you? 

I am very comfortable with my self. ( sounded like whacking off) . But Thats me..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 03:27 PM~10454012
> *damn are we scared .. Come on ..  :uh:  You should always feel you look good in what ever you do or wear. When you wear your colors ( club shirt) you dont go I look bad do you?
> 
> I am very comfortable with my self. ( sounded like whacking off) . But Thats me..
> *


 :uh: ENGLISH PLEASE.... I DON'T SPEAK QUEER


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 19 2008, 12:29 PM~10454025
> *:uh:  ENGLISH PLEASE.... I DON'T SPEAK QUEER
> *


How can you when you got a dick in your mouth all the time..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 19 2008, 01:02 PM~10453845
> *Great topic we have here.
> *


X16oz


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10454012
> *damn are we scared .. Come on ..  :uh:  You should always feel you look good in what ever you do or wear. When you wear your colors ( I am very comfortable with my self. ( sounded like whacking off) . But Thats me..
> *


:uh: UGLY PEOPLE AND GAYS AND HOMOSEXUALS AND PEOPLE WITH NO CONFIDENCE SAY THAT TO MAKE THEM FEEL BETTER.

MY INVITE STILL STANDS.BUT I WONT BE COOKING BEER CHICKEN OR BEER HOTDOGS AND DONT WORRY YOUR KID WONT BE ABLE TO GRAB A CAN OF BEER.NOT WHILE IM ON MY SHIFT


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2008, 12:32 PM~10454048
> *X16oz*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Apr 19 2008, 09:46 AM~10453171-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Man you need to just stay off this thread for real.  With all the books you keep writing trying to explain something isn't doing you any justice with us, no that you care.  So, with that being stated, go ahead and bounce like my 4 1/2's G.  Trust me, we won't be mad.  Keep doing what it is you do, and we gonna remain PRO BLACC over here cuzzin.  You seem like the type that'll let yo white homies bust some ***** jokes on you and you'll laugh wit'em like it's all G.  You a mark cuzz.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 12:13 PM~10453923
> *:biggrin:
> I only use ****** when I see one. *****.......
> Nose you talk and talk but never say anything... :uh: Same week come backs and same tired pic from 2yrs ago of my shity interier. You don't need to be on the internets..
> *


I bet you you'd be ok if your half white kids and yo'rosie o'donnel lookin' wife used that word too huh? I know people say shit for shock value on the net but I've seen u do this shity for so long on here...it's really you. You need a wake up call straight up. what happined to you when you were a kid? I actually think your AFRAID of black people to be honest. You already got scared and ran out on a black women cuz you couldin't handle one...i bet you clown on sistas too cuz of it. and what up with your hair cut?? this fool's actually gotta damn mohawk.


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT???????????????????


WEST GOOD HOMIE'Z????????????


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 19 2008, 04:53 PM~10455017
> *THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT???????????????????
> WEST GOOD HOMIE'Z????????????
> *


Yea it did. Cause its alwayz one to mess it up. Its all good though we can get it back on track. Was good peeps? Its finaly starting to warm up here. But it is 75 one day then 29 and snowing the next. Needless to say im sick ! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Apr 19 2008, 07:00 PM~10455050
> *Yea it did. Cause its alwayz one to mess it up.  Its all good though we can get it back on track. Was good peeps? Its finaly starting to warm up here. But it is 75 one day then 29 and snowing the next. Needless to say im sick !  :angry:
> *



YEAH WE WILL GET IT RIGHT .........

SHIT SAME OUT HERE LOC IT WAS 83 YESTERDAY AND TODAY ITS BOUT 55 AND STORMING RAIN FUCC A LOC CANT DO SHIT START WORKING ON A CAR BUT CANT FINISH IT TILL 3 DAYS LATER DAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL IS GOOD LOCO HOW YOU????????


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 19 2008, 03:16 PM~10454838
> *:0
> I bet you you'd be ok if your half white kids and yo'rosie o'donnel lookin' wife used that word too huh? I know people say shit for shock value on the net but I've seen u do this shity for so long on here...it's really you. You need a wake up call straight up. what happined to you when you were a kid? I actually think your AFRAID of black people to be honest. You already got scared and ran out on a black women cuz you couldin't handle one...i bet you clown on sistas too cuz of it. and what up with your hair cut?? this fool's actually gotta damn mohawk.
> *


Do you even think before you open that hole in your face. I had braids. was cutting them off.. And as far as white weman or black you can have my X. she has STD's and live in the city. She wanted to be fast!!! I dated nothing but black weman so you can what ever... 

My wife was the first white chic I talked too.. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 04:14 PM~10455119
> *Do you even think before you open that hole in your face. I had braids. was cutting them off.. And as far as white weman or black you can have my X. she has STD's and live in the city. She wanted to be fast!!! I dated nothing but black weman so you can what ever...
> 
> My wife was the first white chic I talked too..  :uh:
> *


You might as well fry your hair with son konk fool. So what if she has std's or lives in the city..most rats do or did. Step your game up. and you evaded my question, it's okay for your white wife or kids to use the n word towards blacks?


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 19 2008, 05:04 PM~10455069
> *YEAH WE WILL GET IT RIGHT .........
> 
> SHIT SAME OUT HERE LOC IT WAS 83 YESTERDAY AND TODAY ITS BOUT 55 AND STORMING RAIN FUCC A LOC CANT DO SHIT START WORKING ON A CAR BUT CANT FINISH IT TILL 3 DAYS LATER DAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALL IS GOOD LOCO HOW YOU????????
> *


Not bad bro thanks for the add on myspace. Im sick man trying to get rid of this cold. Cant complain tho gotta go to work.


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 05:14 PM~10455119
> *Do you even think before you open that hole in your face. I had braids. was cutting them off.. And as far as white weman or black you can have my X. she has STD's and live in the city. She wanted to be fast!!! I dated nothing but black weman so you can what ever...
> 
> My wife was the first white chic I talked too..  :uh:
> *


Thats funny all i seem to attract is Chicanas.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 19 2008, 04:35 PM~10455215
> *You might as well fry your hair with son konk fool. So what if she has std's or lives in the city..most rats do or did. Step your game up. and you evaded my question, it's okay  for your white wife or kids to use the n word towards blacks?
> *


No one should be scared of *****!!!! ****** is just a word. But No they would not use it any way.. The kids get it all the time from black kids though. calling them white kids or half ******..  

I had a white teacher call me ****** in school. plenty whites call me ******. to my face in Saginaw MI , Milwakee WI , and Glendale CA . so it's nothing.. You got to be better and keep on moving. If you show out and do all that fussing and loud talk . Then who invoked the power of the word ******? I also work Jeriatrics (****** fly out of those ******** and old black mouths all the time)..

Like I said it how you give the word the power over your self..

I dont even say what up ***** to LIl members at shows.. It was a word play and something to think about. I tend to think deep and enjoy mind games. But will not talk about any one or there Faml on a personal leval!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Apr 19 2008, 05:50 PM~10455650
> *Thats funny all i seem to attract is Chicanas.
> *


I seem to get Young gals that want to ride or just think I need to support they ass!!! But thank god I not looking any more. These times are tuff. And a lot of these chics want the rap star life no matter what...... A lot of these chicks also come with high miles on them.. :thumbsdown: Thank goodness My 13yr knows his shit.. And I am very open about what i see ( at clinics ) and what can happen from being . THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!  Treat my gals the same way..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Apr 19 2008, 05:50 PM~10455650
> *Thats funny all i seem to attract is Chicanas.
> *


I seem to get Young gals that want to ride or just think I need to support they ass!!! But thank god I not looking any more. These times are tuff. And a lot of these chics want the rap star life no matter what...... A lot of these chicks also come with high miles on them.. :thumbsdown: Thank goodness My 13yr knows his shit.. And I am very open about what i see ( at clinics ) and what can happen from being . THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!  Treat my gals the same way..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Apr 19 2008, 05:50 PM~10455650
> *Thats funny all i seem to attract is Chicanas.
> *


I seem to get Young gals that want to ride or just think I need to support they ass!!! But thank god I not looking any more. These times are tuff. And a lot of these chics want the rap star life no matter what...... A lot of these chicks also come with high miles on them.. :thumbsdown: Thank goodness My 13yr knows his shit.. And I am very open about what i see ( at clinics ) and what can happen from being . THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!  Treat my gals the same way..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10449939
> *THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE A WIZARDS LAUNDRY BASKET EXPLODED INSIDE THIS BITCH!*


----------



## E

sup


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hey Fundi...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 06:08 PM~10448764
> *lol...man fundi I think you should stay outta this thread...go hang in off tpic with your racist buddies. You think you ain't black and your not a Lowrider anyways...
> 
> and 187, stop being soft on these marks or we gonna have to catch fade!!!
> *


WHAT? I'M JUST CHILLIN


----------



## 187PURE

I THINK SOME LITTLE ****** WAS PLOTTING TO GET AT ME LAST NIGHT. I SWANG THE LOW TO GET ME SOMETHING TO EAT AND IT WAS A GANG OF ****** AND BITCHES ON THE CORNER BY THE STORE. I'M BANGIN DOMINOLOGY AND BENT THAT CORNER ON 3 PAWS. I JUMPS OUT THE MUTHAFUCKA LIKE JOHN WAYNE OFF A HORSE WHILE THE RIDE WAS STILL ON 3, LAYING ON THE BACK BUMPER. I TIP TOED ACROSS THE STREET TO PLACE AN ORDER AND BITCHES WAS JOCKING, BUT HALF THE ****** HAD LIMES IN THEY JAWS. ALL OF A SUDDEN, 5 ****** PEELED OFF AND WALKED UP THE STREET. MAYBE I'M JUST PARANOID BUT I BOUNCED. I AINT HAVE NARE HEAT AND I DON'T TRUST YOUNG ****** 'CAUSE THEY STUPID. MAN I GOT HOME AND HEATED UP SOME KFC THAT WAS IN THE FRIDGE FOR LIKE 3 DAYS. SHIT, TOMORROW IS ANOTHER DAY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 19 2008, 02:15 PM~10453935
> *:uh:  AND I BET YOU BE IN THAT TIGHT FITTING ASS NURSE UNIFORM WITH YOUR WHITE REBOKS SWITCHING THROUGH THE HALLS AT THE HOSPITAL TENDING TO PATIENTS?
> SWITCHING ,ROLLING YOUR EYES AND SNAPPING YO NECK YA BETTER RUN A  CHECC
> CHIGEDDY CHECC YOSELF BEFOR YOU WRECK YOURSELF
> *


NOW THAT'S FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10456208
> *THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE A WIZARDS LAUNDRY BASKET EXPLODED INSIDE THIS BITCH!
> *


lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10456208
> *THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE A WIZARDS LAUNDRY BASKET EXPLODED INSIDE THIS BITCH!
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 06:37 AM~10458066
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I've been trying to find that picture!


----------



## Skim

HALF ASS SORCERER ASS ***** GOT A FLIP OUT, IN DASH CRYSTAL BALL UP IN DAT HOE.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 20 2008, 02:44 AM~10457737
> *I THINK SOME LITTLE ****** WAS PLOTTING TO GET AT ME LAST NIGHT.  I SWANG THE LOW TO GET ME SOMETHING TO EAT AND IT WAS A GANG OF ****** AND BITCHES ON THE CORNER BY THE STORE.  I'M BANGIN DOMINOLOGY AND BENT THAT CORNER ON 3 PAWS.  I JUMPS OUT THE MUTHAFUCKA LIKE JOHN WAYNE OFF A HORSE WHILE THE RIDE WAS STILL ON 3, LAYING ON THE BACK BUMPER.  I TIP TOED ACROSS THE STREET TO PLACE AN ORDER AND BITCHES WAS JOCKING, BUT HALF THE ****** HAD LIMES IN THEY JAWS.  ALL OF A SUDDEN, 5 ****** PEELED OFF AND WALKED UP THE STREET.  MAYBE I'M JUST PARANOID BUT I BOUNCED.  I AINT HAVE NARE HEAT AND I DON'T TRUST YOUNG ****** 'CAUSE THEY STUPID.  MAN I GOT HOME AND HEATED UP SOME KFC THAT WAS IN THE FRIDGE FOR LIKE 3 DAYS.  SHIT, TOMORROW IS ANOTHER DAY
> *


You gotz to folla that gut instinct homie, ain't nuttin wrong wit it


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 06:40 AM~10458073
> *HALF ASS SORCERER ASS ***** GOT A FLIP OUT, IN DASH CRYSTAL BALL UP IN DAT HOE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

:uh: glue sticcs and thumb tacks will get you this
And he still have the stocc radio in that trucc
:roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 19 2008, 08:30 PM~10456479
> *Hey Fundi...
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 20 2008, 08:41 AM~10458694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: glue sticcs and thumb tacks will get you this
> And he still have the stocc radio in that trucc
> :roflmao:
> *


Shows what you know. There a Cd player hidden and TV in the box. Also a kick panel covers the whole face and gauges..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 20 2008, 09:30 AM~10458935
> *Shows what you know. There a Cd player hidden and TV in the box. Also a kick panel covers the whole face and gauges..
> *


where under that velour?and what a cd changer hidden in the center counsel? :uh: 

is that the only vehical you have equiped with draulics?
Dont get me wronge i have only 1 car thats cut but im just not feeling the SUV unless it was at a SUV show or something thats all its my opinion right?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 20 2008, 10:30 AM~10458935
> *Shows what you know. There a Cd player hidden and TV in the box. Also a kick panel covers the whole face and gauges..
> *


WHY HIDE SHIT IN THERE. ****** WOULD BE SCARED TO SEAL ANYTHING OUTTA THERE. THEY WOULD BE THINKING YOU WOULD CAST A SPELL ON THEM AND TURN THEY ASS INTO A FROG OR SOME SHIT.


*ABRA KADABRA NICCA!*


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2008, 03:36 PM~10460483
> *WHY HIDE SHIT IN THERE. ****** WOULD BE SCARED TO SEAL ANYTHING OUTTA THERE. THEY WOULD BE THINKING YOU WOULD CAST A SPELL ON THEM AND TURN THEY ASS INTO A FROG OR SOME SHIT.
> ABRA KADABRA NICCA!
> *


HAHA


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 20 2008, 01:44 PM~10459285
> *where under that velour?and what a cd changer  hidden in the center counsel? :uh:
> 
> is that the only vehical you have equiped with draulics?
> Dont get me wronge i have only 1 car thats cut but im just not feeling the SUV unless it was at a SUV show or something thats all its my opinion  right?
> *


:0 :0 

some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors, white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 20 2008, 03:26 PM~10460736
> *:0  :0
> 
> some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors,  white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke.
> *


man you have said and pasted that same shit over and over. I say again where did I say I was a lowrider.. :uh: You just be talking.. I been with my TRUCK club for over 8yrs.. Thats what I have is a lowered truck. Now I build and deal with cars all day for a hobby.. Rusters , dirt track , drag track , and Trucks.. I don't under stand Y you need to bring other peaple down and still have no case.. :dunno: 

Again you need a history lesson. A corvette was first. Hell even looking at old WAR vids they have plenty cars and Vans. So you telling me those guys are wrong.. Ignorance is bliss homie.. Learn before you talk. Also try reading... All any body has to do is see your other post in other thread and you attacking other blacks and are just a troll around here..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 20 2008, 03:26 PM~10460736
> *:0  :0
> 
> some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors,  white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2008, 03:36 PM~10460483
> *WHY HIDE SHIT IN THERE. ****** WOULD BE SCARED TO SEAL ANYTHING OUTTA THERE. THEY WOULD BE THINKING YOU WOULD CAST A SPELL ON THEM AND TURN THEY ASS INTO A FROG OR SOME SHIT.
> ABRA KADABRA NICCA!
> *


this fool lol!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 20 2008, 01:34 AM~10457717
> *WHAT?  I'M JUST CHILLIN
> *


187 you got the whole documentary down loaded of OG Turtle Santana?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs&feature=related


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 18 2008, 06:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You kidding? Look at all the fiberglassed body mods.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 21 2008, 02:54 AM~10464861
> *You kidding? Look at all the fiberglassed body mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You people got jokes... ( racist satire) :biggrin: 


I would roll that all day.. thats my favorite. :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 20 2008, 08:52 PM~10461650
> *man you have said and pasted that same shit over and over. I say again where did I say I was a lowrider.. :uh:  You just be talking..  I been with my TRUCK club for over 8yrs.. Thats what I have is a lowered truck. Now I build and deal with cars all day for a hobby..  Rusters , dirt track , drag track , and Trucks..  I don't under stand Y you need to bring other peaple down and still have no case..  :dunno:
> 
> Again you need a history lesson. A corvette was first. Hell even looking at old WAR vids they have plenty cars and Vans. So you telling me those guys are wrong.. Ignorance  is bliss homie.. Learn before you talk. Also try reading... All any body has to do is see your other post in other thread and you attacking other blacks and are just a troll around here..
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: YOU WEAK ASS ******


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 20 2008, 09:07 PM~10461765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 CAN'T YOU COME UP WITH YOUR OWN SHIT INSTEAD OF COPYING OTHER PEOPLE'S PICS


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 21 2008, 04:58 AM~10464987
> *:0  :0  CAN'T YOU COME UP WITH YOUR OWN SHIT INSTEAD OF  COPYING OTHER PEOPLE'S PICS
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 21 2008, 04:57 AM~10464983
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: YOU WEAK ASS ******
> *


----------



## REALTALK




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 11:49 PM~10463922
> *187 you got the whole documentary down loaded of OG Turtle Santana?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs&feature=related
> *


YEAH. BUT THE DOC. IS NOT JUST ON SANTANA. THEY SHOW SOME MEXICAN GANGS AND PRISON BOUND MAWFUCKAS TOO.


----------



## 187PURE

IS THIS REALLY THIS FOOL'S RIDE OR YALL JUST BULLSHITTIN?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 21 2008, 09:30 AM~10465193
> *IS THIS REALLY THIS FOOL'S RIDE OR YALL JUST BULLSHITTIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEAH HOMIE, THAT'S THE REAL DEAL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 21 2008, 08:31 AM~10465197
> *NAH HOMIE, THAT'S THE REAL DEAL
> *


WHY'D HE WRAP ALL THAT MATERIAL AND SHIT IN THE INTERIOR?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Apr 19 2008, 12:14 AM~10450992-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HOPE YOU`VE CHANGED IT BACK TO STOCK?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 12:22 AM~10451049
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  I hated glue and tacks and all the shit that goes with keeping that shit tacked down.. That's a shitty pic..Plus none of the covers and panels are on. He took that pic during a rain storm and cleaning up show boards and shit.. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 19 2008, 12:38 AM~10451147
> *thats why you took it off?!! LMAO!
> *



 SEE HE EVEN ADMITS THAT SHIT :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 21 2008, 06:30 AM~10465193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




(**EDIT**) Nevermind I'm
speechless


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2008, 10:05 AM~10465323
> *(**EDIT**) Nevermind I'm
> speechless
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 21 2008, 06:30 AM~10465193
> *IS THIS REALLY THIS FOOL'S RIDE OR YALL JUST BULLSHITTIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes it was. about 2.5 years ago. No need to lie.. It's went stock a month later. that was minor moment of stupidity on me and a installers thoughts. But the pic sucked. It act has pillow covers and everything else. Jason took that pic in the rain storm while I was breaking the whole thing down.. I will find a pic of it all together..


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 10:30 AM~10465667
> *Yes it was. about 2.5 years ago. No need to lie.. It's went stock a month later. that was minor moment of stupidity on me and a installers thoughts. But the pic sucked. It act has pillow covers and everything else. Jason took that pic in the rain storm while I was breaking the whole thing down.. I will find a pic of it all together..
> *


NO PLEASE SPARE US!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2008, 10:17 AM~10465901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2008, 12:17 PM~10465901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2008, 01:16 PM~10466200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 HE PROBRABLY HIDING UNDER ONE OF DEM MASKS hno: hno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2008, 10:16 AM~10466200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


now THAT's funny right thur, I don't care who you are.....:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2008, 01:26 PM~10466274
> *now THAT's funny right thur, I don't care who you are.....:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## bigswanga

He dont remember but about 2.5 years ago i :twak: him bout that truck and now :uh: what done happened.......



See how your past will catch up with you and haunt you? hno: 

:roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 21 2008, 10:50 AM~10466403
> *He dont remember but about 2.5 years ago i :twak:  him bout that truck and now  :uh: what done happened.......
> See how your past will catch up with you and haunt you? hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

FUNDI, ISN'T THIS YOUR EXPO?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 21 2008, 11:46 AM~10466796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI, ISN'T THIS YOUR EXPO?
> *


Yes in front of a toy for slamsession..  

stock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 21 2008, 11:46 AM~10466796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI, ISN'T THIS YOUR EXPO? I'm a hating ass *******. Got nothing else to do but swing on nut-ts and hate other blacks trying to do something. Y can't you people  just sit around and smoke weed and be ignorant like me...
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 12:02 PM~10466898
> *:0
> *


thanks for changing the Sig!  Now can we all let this shit die


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2008, 12:18 PM~10467025
> *thanks for changing the Sig!  Now can we all let this shit die
> *


This kats following me from other threads. He got mental problems. And my sig was a word play.  

The only thing that gets me is so called Ryders are so calling out others but not themselves..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 21 2008, 06:33 AM~10465206
> *WHY'D HE WRAP ALL THAT MATERIAL AND SHIT IN THE INTERIOR?
> *


You should have PM'ed me on your problem. I have extra parts I could have sent you for free with that $400 mistake of yours (SC). I'm the club audio tec..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 03:21 PM~10467042
> *This kats following me from other threads. He got mental problems. And my sig was a word play.
> 
> The only thing that gets me is so called Ryders are so calling out others but not themselves..
> *



SORRY BITCH BUT I DON'T FOLLOW **** AND ****'S AROUND :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SO WHO'S CALLING WHO OUT???


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 02:22 PM~10467060
> *You should have PM'ed me on your problem. I have extra parts I could have sent you for free with that $400 mistake of yours (SC). I'm the club audio tec..
> *


 :roflmao: LET ME GIVE THE STREET CHARGER A CHANCE. I THOUGHT IT WAS'NT WORKING AT FIRST AND GOT PISSED, BUT THE FUSE BLEW.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 21 2008, 02:34 PM~10467131
> *SORRY BITCH BUT I DON'T FOLLOW **** AND ****'S AROUND :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SO WHO'S CALLING WHO OUT???
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Apr 21 2008, 10:17 AM~10465901-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 11:16 AM~10466200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2008, 11:26 AM~10466274
> *now THAT's funny right thur, I don't care who you are......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 12:21 PM~10467042
> *. And my sig was a word play.
> 
> 
> *


however you choose to put it.........it was still controversial and offensive which I'm sure you meant it to be. Either way I'm done talking about this bullshit, let's get back to topic
Riding!! cuz that's what I do!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 21 2008, 02:34 PM~10467131
> *SORRY BITCH BUT I DON'T FOLLOW **** AND ****'S AROUND :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SO WHO'S CALLING WHO OUT???
> *



ben you and fundi need to make your own topic in off topic, so please the both of you stop fucking up this topic. i tried to keep my mouth shut but i cant see yall fukn up more than one topic at a time

sup my BROTHAS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 21 2008, 03:11 PM~10467368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10467758
> *ben you and fundi need to make your own topic in off topic,  so please the both of you stop fucking up this topic.  i tried to keep my mouth shut but i cant see yall fukn up more than one topic at a time
> 
> sup my BROTHAS
> *


 :uh: CAPTAIN SAVE A HOE :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 21 2008, 12:38 PM~10467153
> *:roflmao: LET ME GIVE THE STREET CHARGER A CHANCE.  I THOUGHT IT WAS'NT WORKING AT FIRST AND GOT PISSED, BUT THE FUSE BLEW.
> *


they blow fuses when they have low batts. Be ready to have sum on hand.. Becouse they pop very easy.. Best to switch it over to the little pull out ones too..  Onther thing they don't tell you is if you get a bad noid it will ground itself out burning your green light out. still works no green light though.. I also changed to a welders cable for the ground seems to help On the frame ..


----------



## KadillakKing

:wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 21 2008, 05:31 PM~10468369
> *:wave:
> *



wuts goin homie


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 07:53 PM~10468976
> *wuts goin homie
> *



just chillin.. tryin to get this car ready for dis wknd.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 21 2008, 07:25 PM~10469174
> *just chillin.. tryin to get this car ready for dis wknd.
> *


yeah i'm waitin for cinco, i cont afford to do both right now


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 09:10 PM~10469524
> *yeah i'm waitin for cinco, i cont afford to do both right now
> *



dis drill instrutor shyt got me workin for the cinco show, this the only show i might make dis yr...


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 02:04 PM~10467758
> *ben you and fundi need to make your own topic in off topic,  so please the both of you stop fucking up this topic.  i tried to keep my mouth shut but i cant see yall fukn up more than one topic at a time
> 
> sup my BROTHAS
> *


Since you feel im fucking up this topic then FUCC THIS TOPIC.I dont get down with fake ass lowriders anyway.Thats the problem with this lifestyle.muh fuggaz bust they asses to keep it real while bullshit is being accepted to deture whats established.i dont give a fucc how many cars muh fuccas fucc up.A black lowrider to me is a BLACC MAN THATS LOWRIDING.not somebody whos wrenching on anothers lowrider for what he says is a hobby. 
But you gonna say im helping to fucc up this toipc?Oh wait not to mention all the O T`ers that i noticed atticking ole boy.But its cool. 

im a rider from the 80s been around all this shit all my life.Dont get mad at me for calling Bs bs

And what other topic i supposed to had fucced up?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 21 2008, 07:24 PM~10469635
> *Since you feel im fucking up this topic then FUCC THIS TOPIC.I dont get down with fake ass lowriders anyway.Thats the problem with this lifestyle.muh fuggaz bust they asses to keep it real while bullshit is being accepted to deture whats established.i dont give a fucc how many cars muh fuccas fucc up.A black lowrider to me is a BLACC MAN THATS LOWRIDING.not somebody whos wrenching on anothers lowrider for what he says is a hobby.
> But you gonna say im helping to fucc up this toipc?Oh wait not to mention all the O T`ers that i noticed atticking ole boy.But its cool.
> 
> im a rider from the 80s been around all this shit all my life.Dont get mad at me for calling Bs bs
> 
> And what other topic i supposed to had fucced up?
> *


I dont think he was talking to you homie.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 21 2008, 06:45 PM~10469798
> *I dont think he was talking to you homie.
> *


QUOTE(64_EC_STYLE @ Apr 21 2008, 02:04 PM) 
you and fundi need to make your own topic in off topic, so please the both of you stop fucking up this topic. i tried to keep my mouth shut but i cant see yall fukn up more than one topic at a time

sup my BROTHAS 

:uh:


----------



## Skim

I think he was talking to Fundi and NOSEUPORSHUTUP


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 2ur1 2008, 07:45 PM~10469798
> *I dont think he was talking to you homie.
> *


fo sho cuzzo


----------



## KadillakKing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VZt-UEH6Lw


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2008, 09:15 PM~10470062
> *I think he was talking to Fundi and NOSEUPORSHUTUP
> *



thanx for clearing that up. they've been going at it in the VA topic, an who knows where else.

Fundi i have no personal problem with you, and no personal problem with NOSEUPORSHUTUP, my problem is talking trash in this topic that has NOTHING to do witih black lowriders


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 21 2008, 06:24 PM~10469635
> *Since you feel im fucking up this topic then FUCC THIS TOPIC.I dont get down with fake ass lowriders anyway.Thats the problem with this lifestyle.muh fuggaz bust they asses to keep it real while bullshit is being accepted to deture whats established.i dont give a fucc how many cars muh fuccas fucc up.A black lowrider to me is a BLACC MAN THATS LOWRIDING.not somebody whos wrenching on anothers lowrider for what he says is a hobby.
> But you gonna say im helping to fucc up this toipc?Oh wait not to mention all the O T`ers that i noticed atticking ole boy.But its cool.
> 
> im a rider from the 80s been around all this shit all my life.Dont get mad at me for calling Bs bs
> 
> And what other topic i supposed to had fucced up?
> *


 :uh: Shut up ******... Just be talking out you arse.. again where did I say I was a lowrider. and if you ever get you cock out your mouth you might see theirs other forums on here.. Dunb ass.. And as far as whose OT taking . Who?. Nigro you just be talking.. Sad you got to be a E-thug to be cool to these kats just sad.. :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 07:21 PM~10470127
> *thanx for clearing that up.  they've been going at it in the VA topic, an who knows where else.
> 
> Fundi i have no personal problem with you, and no personal problem with NOSEUPORSHUTUP, my problem is talking trash in this topic that has NOTHING to do witih black lowriders
> *


No he says stuff.. after every time I post.  Like he just around to mess with peaple or something..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 21 2008, 08:45 PM~10469798
> *I dont think he was talking to you homie.
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 08:23 PM~10470149
> *:uh:  Shut up ******... Just be talking out you arse.. again where did I say I was a lowrider. and if you ever get you cock out your mouth you might see theirs other forums on here.. Dunb ass.. And as far as whose OT taking . Who?. Nigro you just be talking.. Sad you got to be a E-thug to be cool to these kats just sad.. :uh:
> *


gawdamn it! Here it goes again! :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 09:25 PM~10470185
> *No he says stuff.. after every time I post.   Like he just around to mess with peaple or something..
> *


i understand we were old club members  

but my point is lets keep it all love, b/c theres enough brothas not getting along b/c of dumbshit like E-thuggin and "this is my turf" and all that other bull shit


----------



## REV. chuck

fucking gang violence in this motherfucker 

hno:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 07:29 PM~10470235
> *i understand we were old club members
> 
> but my point is lets keep it all love,  b/c theres enough brothas not getting along b/c of dumbshit like E-thuggin and "this is my turf" and all that other bull shit
> *


 Got it..











I'll stop. But I cannot help others ignorance and ability to not name call and be a crab!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 08:33 PM~10470281
> * Got it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stop. But I cannot help other ignorance and ability to not name call and be a crab!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


your not even black


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 21 2008, 07:33 PM~10470289
> *your not even black
> *


No I am not... Kind of brown skinned.. :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10470301
> *No I am not... Kind of brown skinned..  :uh:
> *


you fot that reverse micheal jackson disease and titty's 

stfu


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 21 2008, 07:36 PM~10470323
> *you fot that reverse micheal jackson disease and titty's
> 
> stfu
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 08:40 PM~10470362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the cowboys suck fatboy


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 07:23 PM~10470149
> *:uh:  Shut up ******... Just be talking out you arse.. again where did I say I was a lowrider. and if you ever get you cock out your mouth you might see theirs other forums on here.. Dunb ass.. And as far as whose OT taking . Who?. Nigro you just be talking.. Sad you got to be a E-thug to be cool to these kats just sad.. :uh:
> *


 :uh: Go change some bed pans nurse Regina... Im stating fact. If that puts your panties in a bunch then too muh fuggin bad pull em out with your 2 fingers. I dont need No one or none of these cats to prove your BS.your doing that good enough yourself.

And as far as you saying your a lowrider? man just to make you feel better ...NOONE said you said it.....But you keep bringing your Bullshitting ass here wolfing BS. to this BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC..So what that tell ya? Maybe you like riding?or riding on black mens dicks that build these clean mean Street machines?
Ill be a E thhug since thats comming from a E nurse  
But for the sake of this topic im done with you.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 21 2008, 07:43 PM~10470397
> *:uh:  Go change some bed pans nurse Regina... Im stating fact. If that puts your panties in a bunch then too muh fuggin bad pull em out with your 2 fingers. I dont need No one or none of these cats to prove your BS.your doing that good enough yourself.
> 
> And as far as you saying your a lowrider? man just to make you feel better ...NOONE said you said it.....But you keep bringing your Bullshitting ass here wolfing BS. to this BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC..So what that tell ya? Maybe you like riding?or riding on black mens dicks that build these clean mean Street machines?
> Ill be a E thhug  since thats comming from a  E nurse
> But for the sake of this topic im done with you.
> *


 :uh: blblablablabla go drink a 40 and smoke a blunt to go with your prob 16 switchs and 2 door shit on 13's.. :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 21 2008, 09:47 PM~10470440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:no: Stop it C  ........silly.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 07:46 PM~10470428
> *:uh: blblablablabla  go drink a 40 and smoke a blunt to go with your prob 16 switchs and 2 door shit on 13's.. :uh:
> *


i would but your kid took my beer :uh: 
and as for smoking yesterday was my last :biggrin: 

And my 2 door shit is and will always be worth more that that raggedy ass taxi cab you call a truck


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 21 2008, 07:48 PM~10470463
> *i would but your kid took my beer :uh:
> and as for smoking yesterday was my last  :biggrin:
> 
> And my 2 door shit is and will always be worth more that that raggedy ass taxi cab you call a truck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yes I have a taxi. But I got 6 kids.  


My peeps..


----------



## omaharidah

stupid ******* get back to the welfare line


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 21 2008, 07:52 PM~10470509
> *stupid ******* get back to the welfare line
> *


I would find that racist . But it offinsive to call us ignorant. But kind of a oxymoron on your behalf. Since their is a lot of ignornce from peaple that stand in line for stamps . But yet again shows your ignornace since they have debit card now.. :biggrin: For at least 7yrs now.. :uh:


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 09:56 PM~10470553
> *I would find that racist . But it offinsive to call us ignorant. But kind of a oxymoron on your behalf. Since their is a lot of ignornce from peaple that stand in line for stamps . But yet again shows your ignornace since they have debit card now.. :biggrin:  For at least 7yrs now.. :uh:
> *


Im sorry I do not follow how you ******* get your welfare. How is what I said an oxymoron?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 21 2008, 08:48 PM~10470457
> *:no: Stop it C   ........silly.
> *


wassup anthony

what you think about my book i wrote over in the stl topic


----------



## Eazy

Man, dude ain't even worth it y'all. I woukldn't pay him any attentinon. He gonna stay in NC with all that. Anybody that knows him that deals with dude are just like him yo ask me. That goes for anybody thats blacc or white that kicc it with him. Cuzz if I stayed in NC I wouldn't fucc with him or anybody he cool with. I got plenty of white homies, but I'll remain blacc as hell by any means. Never will I diss my race. Fundi you might not be what we think you are, but you can't blame us for what we think. Look at you dawg, you saying shit tho us that some of these white muhfuccas would love to say to us.....IN OUR FACE; cuzz they can whatever they want online but let's see if they say that shit in TRAFFIC......yeah that's what I thought. You spitting it freely dawg. You have fun wit ya mini truccs and "Custom SUV's". We'll continue staying blacc and and dippin in our "LOWRIDERS" ON DIMES fool. Just stay off the thread if you don't have anything positive to say about US BLACCS yadig  Happy Truccin :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

hey i got positive shit to say



i love peanut butter :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 21 2008, 10:00 PM~10470614
> *wassup anthony
> 
> what you think about my  book i wrote over in the stl topic
> *


You deserve some ore......I mean cookies :biggrin:


----------



## maddogg20/20




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 21 2008, 08:05 PM~10470652
> *Man, dude ain't even worth it y'all.  I woukldn't pay him any attentinon.  He gonna stay in NC with all that.  Anybody that knows him that deals with dude are just like him yo ask me.  That goes for anybody thats blacc or white that kicc it with him.  Cuzz if I stayed in NC I wouldn't fucc with him or anybody he cool with.  I got plenty of white homies, but I'll remain blacc as hell by any means.  Never will I diss my race.  Fundi you might not be what we think you are, but you can't blame us for what we think.  Look at you dawg,  you saying shit tho us that some of these white muhfuccas would love to say to us.....IN OUR FACE; cuzz they can whatever they want online but let's see if they say that shit in TRAFFIC......yeah that's what I thought.  You spitting it freely dawg.  You have fun wit ya mini truccs and "Custom SUV's".  We'll continue staying blacc and and dippin in our "LOWRIDERS" ON DIMES fool.  Just stay off the thread if you don't have anything positive to say about US BLACCS yadig   Happy Truccin :thumbsup:
> *


1 . I was attacked and never said anything bad about anybody. Get it right.
2. Check the thread agian with peaple calling my wife names and my kids!!!
3. Mr. super black use your powers to see the truth. I didn't start shit. 

I ain't got to say Black yal'll I'm black you'll over and over to say I'm black. I don't see color and could care less. But these other poster attacted my wife and kid. I was just being a real man and defending my self. so please learn your fact mister BLACK man before you open your mouth again. Fact are facts!!!!  Color is what you make it.. Personal attacks are not cool. But you fail to see that..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 21 2008, 08:05 PM~10470652
> *Man, dude ain't even worth it y'all.  I woukldn't pay him any attentinon.  He gonna stay in NC with all that.  Anybody that knows him that deals with dude are just like him yo ask me.  That goes for anybody thats blacc or white that kicc it with him.  Cuzz if I stayed in NC I wouldn't fucc with him or anybody he cool with.  I got plenty of white homies, but I'll remain blacc as hell by any means.  Never will I diss my race.  Fundi you might not be what we think you are, but you can't blame us for what we think.  Look at you dawg,  you saying shit tho us that some of these white muhfuccas would love to say to us.....IN OUR FACE; cuzz they can whatever they want online but let's see if they say that shit in TRAFFIC......yeah that's what I thought.  You spitting it freely dawg.  You have fun wit ya mini truccs and "Custom SUV's".  We'll continue staying blacc and and dippin in our "LOWRIDERS" ON DIMES fool.  Just stay off the thread if you don't have anything positive to say about US BLACCS yadig   Happy Truccin :thumbsup:
> *


i couldnt had said it better :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 09:14 PM~10470774
> *1 . I was attacked and never said anything bad about anybody. Get it right.
> 2. Check the thread agian with peaple calling my wife names and my kids!!!
> 3. Mr. super black use your powers to see the truth. I didn't start shit.
> 
> I ain't got to say Black yal'll I'm black you'll over and over to say I'm black. I don't see color and could care less. But these other poster attacted my wife and kid. I was just being a real man and defending my self. so please learn your fact mister BLACK man before you open your mouth again. Fact are facts!!!!   Color is what you make it.. Personal attacks are not cool. But you fail to see that..
> *


you deserved it


i dont know why but you did now shut up and take it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 21 2008, 09:52 PM~10470509
> *stupid ******* get back to the welfare line
> *



yes saahh boss


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 09:21 PM~10470859
> *yes saahh boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 10:14 PM~10470774
> *1 . I was attacked and never said anything bad about anybody. Get it right.
> 2. Check the thread agian with peaple calling my wife names and my kids!!!
> 3. Mr. super black use your powers to see the truth. I didn't start shit.
> 
> I ain't got to say Black yal'll I'm black you'll over and over to say I'm black. I don't see color and could care less. But these other poster attacted my wife and kid. I was just being a real man and defending my self. so please learn your fact mister BLACK man before you open your mouth again. Fact are facts!!!!   Color is what you make it.. Personal attacks are not cool. But you fail to see that..
> *



1. Don't give a flyin fucc if you were attacced first. Doesn't mean you can go off the deep end calling your own race what your In-Laws been calling us for Hundreds Of Years

2. Don't have to checc shit, I was on heere when the whole thing started. Stop playing the victim Uncle Tom

3. OOOKAY Mr. super WHITE use your powers to see that your fuccin blacc and always will be. Stop talking about you're own people because some rat played yo' fuccin ass. She probably look at yo' ass as if you where a fuccin SQUARE......L7 *****....


----------



## Skim

***** said Uncle Tom lol


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10470951
> *1. Don't give a flyin fucc if you were attacced first.  Doesn't mean you can go off the deep end calling your own race what your In-Laws been calling us for Hundreds Of Years
> 
> 2. Don't have to checc shit, I was on heere when the whole thing started.  Stop playing the victim Uncle Tom
> 
> 3. OOOKAY Mr. super WHITE use your powers to see that your fuccin blacc and always will be.  Stop talking about you're own people because some rat played yo' fuccin ass.  She probably look at yo' ass as if you where a fuccin SQUARE......L7 *****....
> *


And you sound just as silly as the whites that are on this topic. Again with the name calling. I din't call my race anything.. 










That thingy above helps you look up the meaning of words. Might help to think higher then street cred there my freind..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 21 2008, 08:22 PM~10470882
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bótele necesita para enfriar. Salga este tema. y sí hablo español..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Apr 21 2008, 09:34 PM~10471056-->
> 
> 
> 
> And you sound just as silly as the whites that are on this topic. Again with the name calling. I din't call my race anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thingy above helps you look up the meaning of words. Might help to think higher then street cred there my freind..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 09:37 PM~10471104
> *Bótele necesita para enfriar. Salga este tema. y sí hablo español..
> *



your about as educated as some of these motherfuckers black or white


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 10:34 PM~10471056
> *And you sound just as silly as the whites that are on this topic. Again with the name calling. I din't call my race anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thingy above helps you look up the meaning of words. Might help to think higher then street cred there my freind..
> *



I don't give a damn about what the dictionary reads fooo :roflmao: Just because it's in there it makes it right? :roflmao: You helpless Bruh.........Oh yeah you're not the only one on this site with an education playboy. I'm very intelligent and can really break you down with words but it's not worth my time to do so. So, street cred and my book cred I'll take that G... :roflmao:


----------



## showpop

black people steal


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by showpop_@Apr 21 2008, 08:48 PM~10471239
> *black people steal
> *


true. and lower property values. FACT.


----------



## fundimotorsports

Gay rappers.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 











For those that get Black satire!!!!!


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 21 2008, 11:19 PM~10471604
> *true. and lower property values. FACT.
> *


and smoke crack


----------



## fundimotorsports

Smart brotha that thinks outside the box. But yet you don't e-mail him stupid mess..FYI I copy all his Jokes becomes I get them and under stand he thinks like me. Sum blacks are just to Black and uppity now. Like the rest of our society.. No Jesus , Women cannot do that , Men that act stay with their children ,and other stuff this nation is going thru..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Apr 21 2008, 08:14 PM~10470774-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was just being a real man and defending my self. so please learn your fact mister BLACK man before you open your mouth again. Fact are facts!!!!   Color is what you make it.. Personal attacks are not cool. But you fail to see that..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck are you being a REAL man by calling someone a racial slurr? Being a real man is standing up for what you believe, and honestly you must really BELIEVE the shit that comes out of your mouth. He aint doing shit that them OT clowns wouldn't do, but you call him the N-word because of it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 07:56 PM~10470553
> *I would find that racist . But it offinsive to call us ignorant. But kind of a oxymoron on your behalf. Since their is a lot of ignornce from peaple that stand in line for stamps . But yet again shows your ignornace since they have debit card now.. :biggrin:  For at least 7yrs now.. :uh:
> *


You WOULDN"T find that racist because YOU do the exact same fucking thing! What it's different because it's coming from yo black ass?? That makes it less offensive? That makes it *WORSE*



> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 07:23 PM~10470149
> *:uh:  Shut up ******... Just be talking out you arse.. again where did I say I was a lowrider. and if you ever get you cock out your mouth you might see theirs other forums on here.. Dunb ass.. And as far as whose OT taking . Who?. Nigro you just be talking.. Sad you got to be a E-thug to be cool to these kats just sad.. :uh:
> *




Its official now..........I have ZERO fucking respect for you homie!
This back and forth shit has gone on long enough, you have even brought your off topic skum-bags in here talking shit, because of YOU. Personally if I was a spineless coward that loved to spit racist shit because I'm hiding behind a keyboard, it would make me even braver and I feel it really was okay to call someone the N-word because of yo black ass is calling people the n-word. 
These dumb fucks have been trying to get this topic deleted since it started, and you aint doing shit but helping the cause. 
Can you please just SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO AWAY! 
And to everyone else just ignore this fool and leave it at that!
If I wanted to be called racist remarks I'd hang out in OT with all the other cowards, but damn I can't even read and post in the Black Lowrider topic w/o being insulted by my OWN damn kind. 
Dude I'll be in NC next month, and I'm going to tell you like I tell the rest of these cowards that talk shit behind a computer. 
Say that shit to my face homie!! I fucking Double Dawg Dare yo ass!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

DAM WHAT THE FUCC HAPPEN TO THIS TOPIC WHERE DID ALL THE LUV & PROPZ GO TO THE O.G'Z AINT THAT WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT??????


ANYWAYZ WEST GOOD MY BROTHAZ FROM ANOTHER????????


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 07:07 AM~10473780
> *How the fuck are you being a REAL man by calling someone a racial slurr? Being a real man is standing up for what you believe, and honestly you must really BELIEVE the shit that comes out of your mouth. He aint doing shit that them OT clowns wouldn't do, but you call him the N-word because of it!
> You WOULDN"T find that racist because YOU do the exact same fucking thing! What it's different because it's coming from yo black ass?? That makes it less offensive? That makes it WORSE
> Its official now..........I have ZERO fucking respect for you homie!
> This back and forth shit has gone on long enough, you have even brought your off topic skum-bags in here talking shit, because of YOU. Personally if I was a spineless coward that loved to spit racist shit because I'm hiding behind a keyboard, it would make me even braver and I feel it really was okay to call someone the N-word because of yo black ass is calling people the n-word.
> These dumb fucks have been trying to get this topic deleted since it started, and you aint doing shit but helping the cause.
> Can you please just SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO AWAY!
> And to everyone else just ignore this fool and leave it at that!
> If I wanted to be called racist remarks I'd hang out in OT with all the other cowards, but damn I can't even read and post in the Black Lowrider topic w/o being insulted by my OWN damn kind.
> Dude I'll be in NC next month, and I'm going to tell you like I tell the rest of these cowards that talk shit behind a computer.
> Say that shit to my face homie!! I fucking Double Dawg Dare yo ass!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


  Advice taken :thumbsup:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 22 2008, 10:13 AM~10473805
> *DAM WHAT THE FUCC HAPPEN TO THIS TOPIC WHERE DID ALL THE LUV & PROPZ GO TO THE O.G'Z AINT THAT WHAT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT??????
> ANYWAYZ WEST GOOD MY BROTHAZ FROM ANOTHER????????
> *



lol west good homie... hahahahaha... da hell goin on in ya neck of da woodz


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 10:29 PM~10470235
> *i understand we were old club members
> 
> but my point is lets keep it all love,  b/c theres enough brothas not getting along b/c of dumbshit like E-thuggin and "this is my turf" and all that other bull shit
> *


WTF DOES  ANY OF THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THIS TOPIC???


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 22 2008, 09:57 AM~10474046
> *WTF DOES   ANY OF THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THIS TOPIC???
> *



WTF DO  YOU HAVE TO DO WITH THIS TOPIC???


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 11:47 AM~10474377
> *WTF DO   YOU HAVE TO DO WITH THIS TOPIC???
> *


 :uh: I WAS ASKING YOU THE QUESTION :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 22 2008, 10:48 AM~10474388
> *:uh:  I WAS ASKING YOU THE QUESTION :uh:
> *



good morning Ben :angel:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10470583
> *Im sorry I do not follow how you ******* get your welfare.  How is what I said an oxymoron?
> *


I'VE NEVER SEEN YOU POST BEFORE, AND ALREADY YOUR IRRITATING (ALONG WITH OTHERS) WITH YOUR REMARKS. THIS TOPIC WAS MEANT FOR POSTING BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE, BUSTING IT UP IN CONVO, AND NETWORKING. YOU AND OTHERS PLEASE LET THE SIX FOE DO' HIT YA! WHERE THE GOOD LORD SPLIT YA!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 21 2008, 10:21 PM~10470859
> *yes saahh boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WAS THE BEST ONE YET! :roflmao: THAT THANG TICKLE ME!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 08:50 AM~10474406
> *good morning Ben :angel:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 10:34 PM~10471056
> *And you sound just as silly as the whites that are on this topic. Again with the name calling. I din't call my race anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thingy above helps you look up the meaning of words. Might help to think higher then street cred there my freind..
> *


AND YOU GOT A NERVE TO BREAK OUT THE DICTIONARY WITH ALL YOUR MISSPELLED WORDS :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 22 2008, 11:06 AM~10474521
> *:wave:
> *



sorry about the mix up yesterday  , I was referring to the other BEN "NOSEUPORSUTUP"


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 12:10 PM~10474540
> *sorry about the mix up yesterday  , I was referring to the other BEN "NOSEUPORSUTUP"
> *


 :uh: THAT'S NOT MY NAME


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 22 2008, 11:13 AM~10474558
> *:uh: THAT'S NOT MY NAME
> *



ok BEN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2008, 08:57 AM~10453209
> ****** SAID HE GOT HIS INTERIOR DONE AT MEDIEVAL TIMES  :0  ***** TALMBOUT HE GOT HIS SHIT DONE UP BY MERLIN  :0
> *


OH JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY STOMACH HURTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10474540
> *sorry about the mix up yesterday  , I was referring to the other BEN "NOSEUPORSUTUP"
> *


 :angry: Thats what i get for having a common name on the internet :uh: I bet people call him Benny too  .

I aint trippin bout yesterday.Friendships are made on stranger situations 

EDIT
NOSEUPORSHUTUP Posted Today, 09:13 AM 
QUOTE(64_EC_STYLE @ Apr 22 2008, 12:10 PM) 
sorry about the mix up yesterday , I was referring to the other BEN "NOSEUPORSUTUP" 


THAT'S NOT MY NAME 

I guess they dont call him Benny :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 10:24 AM~10453596
> *:biggrin:  That interior was shit..
> And you guys are more racist then off topic. Now you bring my kid into this shit... Shows how some of you really don't have a life.. That was a cook out and he turned around and grabbed it from the deck..    Nothing to do with white.. Humor.. you guys yet again prove to be a bunch of hating *******..  Kids will grab stuff..
> *


HOW IN THE FUCK CAN A BABY GRAB A TALL CAN OF BUDWEISER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 07:07 AM~10473780
> *How the fuck are you being a REAL man by calling someone a racial slurr? Being a real man is standing up for what you believe, and honestly you must really BELIEVE the shit that comes out of your mouth. He aint doing shit that them OT clowns wouldn't do, but you call him the N-word because of it!
> You WOULDN"T find that racist because YOU do the exact same fucking thing! What it's different because it's coming from yo black ass?? That makes it less offensive? That makes it WORSE
> Its official now..........I have ZERO fucking respect for you homie!
> This back and forth shit has gone on long enough, you have even brought your off topic skum-bags in here talking shit, because of YOU. Personally if I was a spineless coward that loved to spit racist shit because I'm hiding behind a keyboard, it would make me even braver and I feel it really was okay to call someone the N-word because of yo black ass is calling people the n-word.
> These dumb fucks have been trying to get this topic deleted since it started, and you aint doing shit but helping the cause.
> Can you please just SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO AWAY!
> And to everyone else just ignore this fool and leave it at that!
> If I wanted to be called racist remarks I'd hang out in OT with all the other cowards, but damn I can't even read and post in the Black Lowrider topic w/o being insulted by my OWN damn kind.
> Dude I'll be in NC next month, and I'm going to tell you like I tell the rest of these cowards that talk shit behind a computer.
> Say that shit to my face homie!! I fucking Double Dawg Dare yo ass!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


Good for you. I will say what ever I want to your face kid. I keep it real . If something looks like a fool I call it out. Sorry not to jump when you talk but you are more then welcome to show up at my door or at a meeting , car show, garage what ever. Food will be on the grill and I will be the same ***** I am. No hiding or shit..  

Maybe Bill Cosby was right in that Blacks are to far advanced for themselves. Don't know how to use satire .Funny how you fools jump all on white nutts. And at least I was smart enough to figure a white boy is playing you'll. because I know for a fact they have 3 names in this one topic. And you keep it real.. :uh: 

You get the hell out with your 3 LIL names . starting shit. And this person knows who I'm calling out. But you fools just keep believing in there crap..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 11:18 AM~10474605
> *Good for you. I will say what ever I want to your face kid. I keep it real . If something looks like a fool I call it out. Sorry not to jump when you talk but you are more then welcome to show up at my door or at a meeting  , car show, garage what ever.  Food will be on the grill and I will be the same ***** I am. No hiding or shit..
> 
> Maybe Bill Cosby was right in that Blacks are to far advanced for themselves. Don't know how to use satire .Funny how you fools jump all on white nutts. And at least I was smart enough to figure a white boy is playing you'll. because I know for a fact they have 3 names in this one topic. And you keep it real.. :uh:
> 
> You get the hell out with your 3 LIL names . starting shit. And this person knows who I'm calling out. But you fools just keep believing in there crap..
> *



please lets keep it real and say who it is


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

YOU FOOLS HAVE ME DYING OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 09:21 AM~10474632
> *please lets keep it real and say who it is
> *


You can see because the same fools chase each other around other topics. 3-4 names and this fool talks to himself. And some of these Bro's just jumped on his nutts.. OT he rules because he gets there topics shut down. OT peaple know.  

I just don't get Y some Comedians can say stuff and your average bro can't seems to me these other are the racist or trying to hide something? Like I said my doors always open. I invite any one over to talk or yell. I'm use to it. I'm a 260 male black nurse in NC... You don't think sum 87 white woman gets timid around me.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: But I'm the same in person as on line. I don not associate with stupids and ignorance. been there and done that..  

You fellows get worked over what a white boy said....In 3 diff. names....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I SEE wHITE PEOPLE...............


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 09:27 AM~10474693
> *You can see because the same fools chase each other around other topics. 3-4 names and this fool talks to himself. And some of these Bro's just jumped on his nutts.. OT he rules because he gets there topics shut down. OT peaple know.
> 
> I just don't get Y some Comedians can say stuff and your average bro can't seems to me these other are the racist or trying to hide something?  Like I said my doors always open. I invite any one over to talk or yell. I'm use to it. I'm a 260 male black nurse in NC... You don't think sum 87 white woman gets timid around me.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: But I'm the same in person as on line. I don not associate with  stupids and ignorance. been there and done that..
> 
> You fellows get worked over what a white boy said....In 3 diff. names....
> *


:scrutinize:
Bigswanga 1234 
187PURE 277 
cripn8ez 250 
Crenshaw's Finest 159 
DOUBLE-V BABY 126 
TRUDAWG 122 
Skim 98 
fundimotorsports 90 
Dirt422 80 
64 CRAWLING 78 
"G-Money" 54 
Tha Amazin Caucasian 44 
64_EC_STYLE 41 
1 LO 64 40 
NOSEUPORSHUTUP 39 
Anteazy 38 
Tyrone 36 
RAGTOPROY 27 
DIPPINIT 24 
mcfadonna 23 
Fried Chicken Eater 23 
DIPN714 22 
E 20 
Stickz 17 
509Rider 17 
Maverick 16 
THA LIFE 16 
lowridersfinest 14 
Frogg 13 
Malibuzback 12 
God's Son2 12 
Spanky 11 
rubber ducky 11 
KadillakKing 10 
Psta 10 
o g switchman 10 
JROCK 9 
BigPoppa 9 
Cut N 3's 8 
drasticbean 8 
Dr Funky 7 
BRAVO 7 
MR.LAC 7 
Jeff 7 
TATTOO-76 7 
61bckbmbr 6 
SWITCHMANLA 6 
Dozierman 6 
SHAMROCK 6 
lowridinboyz 6 
lone star 5 
SUNNYD 5 
let_it_go 5 
Jaime-ViejitosNM 5 
KandyKutty 4 
Bigthangs 4 
payfred 4 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 4 
FLYGUY'95CADDY 4 
GMCTROCA 4 
loco4 4 
THE DOGGSTAR 4 
Silentdawg 3 
H8R PROOF 3 
dadysgirl 3 
Speedycuz 3 
car88 3 
NIMSTER64 3 
Big Rich 3 
bigstew22 3 
MRPITIFUL 3 
sic713 3 
TOPFAN 3 
kustombuilder 3 
omaharidah 3 
Lacman84 3 
orlando 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
BIG CHRIS STL OG 2 
People's Choice 2 
curbserver78 2 
Chevillacs 2 
L-BOOGIE 2 
Howard 2 
D-BO 2 
100 spokes 2 
Devious Sixty8 2 
midway40 2 
2ManyGbodies 2 
hwoodflx 2 
61 Impala on 3 2 
allbusiness 2 
jsozae 2 
Mr. White 2 
gizmoscustoms 2 
DENA4LIFE_SB 2 
Dylante63 2 
81 cuttin 2 
Ragtrey 2 
TwistedDreamz87 2 
Coca Pearl 2 
juanitozoot 2 
slo 1 
AM Express 1 
lboogie 1 
The Scientist 1 
360 LOW VIDEOS 1 
JasonJ 1 
maddogg20/20 1 
Lowlow76 1 
Lowridin IV Life 1 
drew-barry-86 1 
single_pump 1 
red_ghost 1 
El Tercero 1 
BIG D 1 
MIDWESTJP 1 
big pimpin 1 
VooDoo Lounge 1 
showpop 1 
79regal 1 
2MidwesT6MonsteR0 1 
Orgasm Donor #138 1 
green ice 1 
jessdogg 1 
The Real D-Eazy 1 
streetrider 1 
Lowridingmike 1 
lowyaltty 1 
Dr Caqui 1 
El-Fantasma 1 
bigbody93 1 
scrape-it 1 
montecarlo1987ls 1 
SUPREME69 1 
hipstreet 1 
Guanatos 1 
Alizee 1 
pauls 1967 1 
RESPECT ME O C 1 
SILVER DOLLAR 1 
djmikethecholodj 1 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 1 
low priorityz 1 
lethaljoe 1 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1 
fesboogie 1 
hitinswchzonbichs 1 
daLOWLOW 1 
2twin 1 
wally dogg 1 
LatinaGina 1 
Velveeta00 1 
shrekinacutty 1 
SIXONEFORLIFE 1 
Nor. cali-lowlows 1 
Tuna_Sammich 1 
CuttyMIVL 1 
fullyclownin 1 
MIKE66 1 

Take a picc :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I don't respond to them coward ass cock-suckas cuz I expect that shit from them, and honestly I got them on ignore. I shouldn't have to expect shit like that out of your mouth. Its like back in school when the teacher kept on your case cuz she thought you had potential, but ignored the dumb ass fuck-up cuz she knew he wouldn't amount to a hill of shit  

Anyway I'm down for real this time....................All this bullshit was because of a misunderstanding :roflmao: :roflmao: 



What's cracking 187, swanga, V, EC, and cripn8ez???


I'm back in LA next week, what's going down?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 12:12 PM~10475175
> *I don't respond to them coward ass cock-suckas cuz I expect that shit from them, and honestly I got them on ignore. I shouldn't have to expect shit like that out of your mouth. Its like back in school when the teacher kept on your case cuz she thought you had potential, but ignored the dumb ass fuck-up cuz she knew he wouldn't amount to a hill of shit
> 
> Anyway I'm down for real this time....................All this bullshit was because of a misunderstanding :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What's cracking 187, swanga, V, EC, and cripn8ez???
> I'm back in LA next week, what's going down?
> *


aint shit


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 01:12 PM~10475175
> *I don't respond to them coward ass cock-suckas cuz I expect that shit from them, and honestly I got them on ignore. I shouldn't have to expect shit like that out of your mouth. Its like back in school when the teacher kept on your case cuz she thought you had potential, but ignored the dumb ass fuck-up cuz she knew he wouldn't amount to a hill of shit
> 
> Anyway I'm down for real this time....................All this bullshit was because of a misunderstanding :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What's cracking 187, swanga, V, EC, and cripn8ez???
> I'm back in LA next week, what's going down?
> *


 :0 I WILL BE OUT THAT WAY REAL SOON HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10474753
> *I SEE wHITE PEOPLE...............
> *


did you look in the mirror again

your about as black fundi carlton banks


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 09:12 AM~10475175
> *I don't respond to them coward ass cock-suckas cuz I expect that shit from them, and honestly I got them on ignore. I shouldn't have to expect shit like that out of your mouth. Its like back in school when the teacher kept on your case cuz she thought you had potential, but ignored the dumb ass fuck-up cuz she knew he wouldn't amount to a hill of shit
> 
> Anyway I'm down for real this time....................All this bullshit was because of a misunderstanding :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What's cracking 187, swanga, V, EC, and cripn8ez???
> I'm back in LA next week, what's going down?
> *


STOP BY THE SHOP BITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin: HOW A REAL PLAYER ROLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TAKE SOME NOTES FUNDI!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 11:27 AM~10474693
> *You can see because the same fools chase each other around other topics. 3-4 names and this fool talks to himself. And some of these Bro's just jumped on his nutts.. OT he rules because he gets there topics shut down. OT peaple know.
> 
> I just don't get Y some Comedians can say stuff and your average bro can't seems to me these other are the racist or trying to hide something?  Like I said my doors always open. I invite any one over to talk or yell. I'm use to it. I'm a 260 male black nurse in NC... You don't think sum 87 white woman gets timid around me.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: But I'm the same in person as on line. I don not associate with  stupids and ignorance. been there and done that..
> 
> You fellows get worked over what a white boy said....In 3 diff. names....
> *



like i asked before, what are the names????? 

dont be scared


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 08:07 AM~10473780
> *How the fuck are you being a REAL man by calling someone a racial slurr? Being a real man is standing up for what you believe, and honestly you must really BELIEVE the shit that comes out of your mouth. He aint doing shit that them OT clowns wouldn't do, but you call him the N-word because of it!
> You WOULDN"T find that racist because YOU do the exact same fucking thing! What it's different because it's coming from yo black ass?? That makes it less offensive? That makes it WORSE
> Its official now..........I have ZERO fucking respect for you homie!
> This back and forth shit has gone on long enough, you have even brought your off topic skum-bags in here talking shit, because of YOU. Personally if I was a spineless coward that loved to spit racist shit because I'm hiding behind a keyboard, it would make me even braver and I feel it really was okay to call someone the N-word because of yo black ass is calling people the n-word.
> These dumb fucks have been trying to get this topic deleted since it started, and you aint doing shit but helping the cause.
> Can you please just SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO AWAY!
> And to everyone else just ignore this fool and leave it at that!
> If I wanted to be called racist remarks I'd hang out in OT with all the other cowards, but damn I can't even read and post in the Black Lowrider topic w/o being insulted by my OWN damn kind.
> Dude I'll be in NC next month, and I'm going to tell you like I tell the rest of these cowards that talk shit behind a computer.
> Say that shit to my face homie!! I fucking Double Dawg Dare yo ass!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



you know whats funny trudawg 

i just seen you talking racist shit yourself 

but your calling him racist racism is racism doesnt matter if you hate white people or black people same fucking shit at the end of the day

so if your gonna talk down to him and beat up on him cause hes a racist go look in the mirror and repeat the same shit to yourself 


and i dont even like fundi


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 11:36 AM~10475492
> *like i asked before, what are the names?????
> 
> dont be scared
> *


he doesnt know he's talking out of his ass on this whole topic 


you let him get ya all riled up 

motherfuckers a straight out liar


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 09:39 AM~10475541
> *he doesnt know he's talking out of his ass on this whole topic
> you let him get ya all riled up
> 
> motherfuckers a straight out liar
> *


HONKY GO HOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 11:41 AM~10475568
> *HONKY GO HOME!!!!!!!!!
> *


your whiter then me carlton


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 09:46 AM~10475638
> *your whiter then me    carlton
> *


NO MAYONAISE I'M NOT!! NOW GO WATER YOUR LAWN AND MAKE ME A JELLY SANDWICH!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TRUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 11:49 AM~10475677
> *NO MAYONAISE I'M NOT!! NOW GO WATER YOUR LAWN AND MAKE ME A JELLY SANDWICH!!!!!!
> *




it just rained no lawn watering today 


dont you have some oil to mop up or some real man to clean up after around the shop out there??


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 12:39 PM~10475541
> *he doesnt know he's talking out of his ass on this whole topic
> you let him get ya all riled up
> 
> motherfuckers a straight out liar
> *



oh :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 11:55 AM~10475766
> *oh :0
> *


i wouldnt expect you to know since ur not an offtopic frequent 

but this fool has posted pics of other people and claimed them to be him and his girl

he also has a thing for posting pictures of cock


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 09:50 AM~10475693
> *it just rained  no lawn watering today
> dont you have  some oil to mop up or some real man to clean up after around the shop out there??
> *


DON'T YOU HAVE TO BE A SECURITY GUARD AT YOUR FOLKS' JUNK YARD CAR LOT?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 12:05 PM~10475891
> *DON'T YOU HAVE TO BE A SECURITY GUARD AT YOUR FOLKS' JUNK YARD CAR LOT?
> *



higher on the job ladder then janitor now isnt it


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2008, 10:54 AM~10474428
> *I'VE NEVER SEEN YOU POST BEFORE, AND ALREADY YOUR IRRITATING (ALONG WITH OTHERS) WITH YOUR REMARKS.  THIS TOPIC WAS MEANT FOR POSTING BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE, BUSTING IT UP IN CONVO, AND NETWORKING.  YOU AND OTHERS PLEASE LET THE SIX FOE DO' HIT YA! WHERE THE GOOD LORD SPLIT YA!
> *


You've never seen me post before? :uh: I've been here longer than you have. Have you also never seen a dictionary? :uh: :uh:


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 12:49 PM~10475677
> *NO MAYONAISE I'M NOT!! NOW GO WATER YOUR LAWN AND MAKE ME A JELLY SANDWICH!!!!!!
> *


Chuck, are you going to let a **** order you around like that?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 22 2008, 12:09 PM~10475944
> *Chuck, are you going to let a **** order you around like that?
> *



scottys alright for a white guy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 10:07 AM~10475909
> *higher on the job ladder then janitor now isnt it
> *


NEVER BEEN A JANITOR HONKY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 22 2008, 10:09 AM~10475944
> *Chuck, are you going to let a **** order you around like that?
> *


SHUTUP BEFORE I PUT YOU ON THE CORNER OF 96 AND DODGE!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 12:14 PM~10476001
> *NEVER BEEN A JANITOR HONKY
> *


sorry custodial engineer


that better?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 10:15 AM~10476019
> *sorry custodial engineer
> that better?
> *


how about "cracker smasher"?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cracker killers :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

informer


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10476113
> *informer
> *


who's snitching :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 22 2008, 01:08 PM~10475927
> *You've never seen me post before? :uh:  I've been here longer than you have.  Have you also never seen a dictionary?  :uh:  :uh:
> *


MAN GET OUT MY FACE!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 22 2008, 10:18 AM~10473836
> *lol west good homie... hahahahaha... da hell goin on in ya neck of da woodz
> *


SAME OLD SHIT JUST HAD 3 TEETH PULLED AND OTHER SHIT DONE MOUTH ALL FUCCED UP.. BUT MY SHIT IS NEW LIKE TOO SHORT HAHA LOL....... :biggrin: 


YO WHAT WAS ALL THEM NAMES WITH #'S BEHOND THEM WHATS THAT MEAN???????? :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 02:23 PM~10476104
> *SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SNOW!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT??????????


INFORCER NOT INFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10476230
> *SNOW!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT??????????
> INFORCER NOT INFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST CHILLIN' BOUT TO GO GET SOME GRUB!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 22 2008, 02:37 PM~10476223
> *SAME OLD SHIT JUST HAD 3 TEETH PULLED AND OTHER SHIT DONE MOUTH ALL FUCCED UP.. BUT MY SHIT IS NEW LIKE TOO SHORT HAHA LOL....... :biggrin:
> YO WHAT WAS ALL THEM NAMES WITH #'S BEHOND THEM WHATS THAT MEAN???????? :uh:
> *


damn that suks.. i hate going to the dentists...muthafuker got u in da chair diggin around in ya mouth.. fukin sik......... wut u mean wuts with the names wit da #'s behind them? i'm lost?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 02:54 PM~10476346
> *JUST CHILLIN' BOUT TO GO GET SOME GRUB!!!!!!
> *



I GOTTA SOUP IT FOR A FEW DAYZ :angry: :angry: :angry: 


YOU GOING TO THE CINCO SHOW RIGHT? HOWZ THE 72 IMP U GOT FROM ME COMING ALONG????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FOR THE HOMIE SHAW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

i like that


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 22 2008, 02:56 PM~10476364
> *I GOTTA SOUP IT FOR A FEW DAYZ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> YOU GOING TO THE CINCO SHOW RIGHT? HOWZ THE 72 IMP U GOT FROM ME COMING ALONG????????
> *



naw no cinco this yr.... workin got me missin it.. tryin to make it to slam session.. imp just got upgrade to 12 batts..lol.... when i see my homie this wknd ill take sum pics.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FOR BENNY'S FAT ASS!!!!!!!!! ***** THE TREY'S TRUNK IS GOING TO BE HOT JUST LIKE THE '64'S WAS!!!!!!!! STRAIGHT POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky+Apr 22 2008, 10:36 AM~10475494-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know whats funny trudawg
> 
> i just seen you talking racist shit yourself
> 
> but your calling him racist      racism is racism  doesnt matter if you hate white people or black people    same fucking shit at the end of the day
> 
> so if your gonna talk down to him and beat up on him cause hes a racist  go look in the mirror and repeat the same shit to yourself
> and i dont even like fundi
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 10:39 AM~10475541
> *he doesnt know he's talking out of his ass on this whole topic
> you let him get ya all riled up
> 
> motherfuckers a straight out liar
> *


get out chuck / show pop / nose up / other names around here you have been banned on..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Funny how you called the same shit out. But for real get your 4 name having ass out here.... :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 01:56 PM~10476366
> *
> FOR THE HOMIE SHAW!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:wow: :wow: i love whammy setups


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 02:56 PM~10476366
> *
> FOR THE HOMIE SHAW!!!!!!!!!!
> *



nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 01:03 PM~10476425
> *get out chuck / show pop / nose up / other names around here you have been banned on..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Funny how you called the same shit out. But for real get your 4 name having ass out here....  :uh:
> *



you better ask somebody

pick a mod any mod hell ask tommy 61 imapala on 3 he hates me bet he tells you i use 1 name at a time 

i dont have no reason to lie like your bitch ass


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 22 2008, 01:56 PM~10476364
> *I GOTTA SOUP IT FOR A FEW DAYZ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> YOU GOING TO THE CINCO SHOW RIGHT? HOWZ THE 72 IMP U GOT FROM ME COMING ALONG????????
> *


i'm going to try to be there if i dont have to work, haven't got my schedule yet


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 22 2008, 12:00 PM~10476399
> *naw no cinco this yr.... workin got me missin it.. tryin to make it to slam session.. imp just got upgrade to 12 batts..lol.... when i see my homie this wknd ill take sum pics.......
> *


I going take take sum pics.. they can see the racist ***** in action.. :biggrin: Hopefully can get that regal up to 80" and show you how to get the Kaddi up . Yet again...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 12:05 PM~10476442
> *you better ask somebody
> 
> pick a mod any mod  hell ask tommy 61 imapala on 3 he hates me  bet he tells you i use 1 name at a time
> 
> i dont have no reason to lie like your bitch ass
> *


You still going to hook me up with sum drift wood? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

LIKE I SAID I GOT THAT HOT SHIT FOR YOU ******! GET AT ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 03:06 PM~10476451
> *I going take take sum pics.. they can see the racist ***** in action.. :biggrin:  Hopefully can get that regal up to 80" and show you how to get the Kaddi up . Yet again...
> *


''lol leave my kaddi along she's comin along nicely....she will be a real bitch to fuk wit once she done..lol... sky's da limit..... ill be up ya way rd 12 on fri.... where you gonna be?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 01:07 PM~10476466
> *You still going to hook me up with sum drift wood? :dunno:
> *



its all freshwater but i got plenty


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing+Apr 22 2008, 12:08 PM~10476472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ''lol  leave my kaddi along she's comin along nicely....she will be a real bitch to fuk wit once she done..lol... sky's da limit..... ill be up ya way rd 12 on fri.... where you gonna be?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha Must have been studing the way of the Jedinegro... Home Got to wait for the kids to get home then another truck and calls from some other LIL mebers. You know I will be on break down patrol. But You can hit up for dinner and wife drop off. hahahahaha Mines got some new HD's to watch. .. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 12:09 PM~10476476
> *its all freshwater  but i got plenty
> *


Wife wants me to build yet another Koi pond.. :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 03:05 PM~10476445
> *i'm going to try to be there if i dont have to work,  haven't got my schedule yet
> *



YEAH C IF U CAN MAKE IT HOMIE.........


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 01:17 PM~10476536
> *Hahaha Must have been studing the way of the Jedinegro...  Home Got to wait for the kids to get home then another truck and calls from some other LIL mebers. You know I will be on break down patrol. But You can hit up for dinner and wife drop off. hahahahaha Mines got some new HD's to watch. .. :biggrin:
> Wife wants me to build yet another Koi pond.. :biggrin:
> *


ive been selling pieces like mad for koi ponds 


ive got a nice piece out here for some climbing plants look killer in a koi pond its on ebay right now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s=tab%3DSelling

that bitch would look nice with a good climbing plant kept trimmed and cleaned growing on it


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 03:17 PM~10476536
> *Hahaha Must have been studing the way of the Jedinegro...  Home Got to wait for the kids to get home then another truck and calls from some other LIL mebers. You know I will be on break down patrol. But You can hit up for dinner and wife drop off. hahahahaha Mines got some new HD's to watch. .. :biggrin:
> Wife wants me to build yet another Koi pond.. :biggrin:
> *



mine ain't comin.. no one to watch our pit.... hahaha FREEDOM all wknd.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 22 2008, 12:19 PM~10476550
> *mine ain't comin.. no one to watch our pit.... hahaha FREEDOM all wknd..  :biggrin:
> *


Mine will be 18 miles away. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


But she has been warned.. The garage and weekend is mine. Get rid of kids or what ever. This weekend is mine!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: 

Course I will tell her after she gives me my weekly allowance ($) and gas rations.. :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 22 2008, 08:48 AM~10474391
> *Hey Nancy I was just thinking about you and your 'standards'..lol..
> 
> Look familiar...now get to crying to the mods bitch..
> 
> I've seen trash trucks with better hydraulics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his build up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn noseup. You got owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nice lowrider.....


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 12:00 PM~10476401
> *FOR BENNY'S FAT ASS!!!!!!!!!  ***** THE TREY'S TRUNK IS GOING TO BE HOT JUST LIKE THE '64'S WAS!!!!!!!!  STRAIGHT POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :uh: 







:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2008, 01:31 PM~10476185
> *MAN GET OUT MY FACE!!
> *


FUCK OFF


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 22 2008, 03:20 PM~10477070
> *FUCK OFF
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 03:22 PM~10476583
> *Mine will be 18 miles away.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But she has been warned.. The garage and weekend is mine. Get rid of kids or what ever. This weekend is mine!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:
> 
> Course I will tell her after she gives me my weekly allowance ($) and gas rations.. :angry:
> *



lol smart move..lol.... ill be ridin with the goose dats grey... then when i get there im pasin da keys off so i can get my drunk on lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 22 2008, 11:47 AM~10476796
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU AIN'T READY HO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 03:44 PM~10476768
> *Damn noseup. You got owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Nice lowrider.....
> *



FUNDI PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID FUCKEN ******!!! YOU DON'T FUCKEN KNOW WHAT I HAVE YOU FUCKEN DICK HEAD!!!!! YOU MIGHT HAVE INHEARATED WHAT YOU GOT BUT I WORKED FOR WHAT I HAVE!!! AT LEAST I CAN SAY THAT I AM NOT A BITCH ASS NURSE :0 :0 


AND NO YOU HAVENT OWNED SHIT. YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS BEEN OWNED ON THIS TOPIC, SHIT THIS WHOLE WEB SITE FOR THAT MATTER. AND THAT WAS BY YOUR OWN PEOPLE  SAD VERY SAD :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 22 2008, 01:28 PM~10477646
> *FUNDI PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID FUCKEN ******!!! YOU DON'T FUCKEN KNOW WHAT I HAVE YOU FUCKEN DICK HEAD!!!!! YOU MIGHT HAVE INHEARATED WHAT YOU GOT BUT I WORKED FOR WHAT I HAVE!!!  AT LEAST I CAN SAY THAT I AM NOT A BITCH ASS NURSE :0  :0
> AND NO YOU HAVENT OWNED SHIT. YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS BEEN OWNED ON THIS TOPIC, SHIT THIS WHOLE WEB SITE FOR THAT MATTER. AND THAT WAS BY YOUR OWN PEOPLE   SAD VERY SAD :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


HE CALLED HIM A ******................................


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 02:30 PM~10477674
> *HE CALLED HIM A ******................................
> *


Shit amazes me :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 02:07 PM~10477469
> *YOU AIN'T READY HO!!!!!!!!!
> *


CLOSER THAN YOU THINK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 22 2008, 02:50 PM~10477750
> *CLOSER THAN YOU THINK
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 11:56 AM~10476366
> *
> FOR THE HOMIE SHAW!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 COMING SOON!!...


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 04:30 PM~10477674
> *HE CALLED HIM A ******................................
> *


whatever happened to those omaha beef tickets?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 22 2008, 03:48 PM~10477728
> *Shit amazes me :uh:
> *


as amazing as bithcing about racist comments right after making them?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 05:30 PM~10477674
> *HE CALLED HIM A ******................................
> *


SORRY HOMIE, NO DISRESPECT


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 06:16 PM~10477962
> *as amazing as bithcing about racist comments right after making them?
> *


??? SORRY TO DISRESPECT IN YA'LLS TOPIC BUT THIS FUCKEN WANNABE LOWRIDER (FUNDI) HAS TO GO. I AM BY NO MEANS A RACIST BUT THIS GUY BRINGS THE FUCKEN HOOD OUT IN SOME MUTHAFUCKA'S. I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK IF HE'S A HALF BREED OR WHAT HAVE YOU. THE FACT IS HE'S A FUCKEN PUNK BITCH WHO *TRY'S *TO TALK DOWN ABOUT PEOPLE BUT AT THE SAME TIME MAKES THE EXACT SAME COMMENTS HIMSELF :uh: 


REAL TALK HOMIE :werd:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10478073
> *??? SORRY TO DISRESPECT IN YA'LLS TOPIC BUT THIS FUCKEN WANNABE LOWRIDER (FUNDI)  HAS TO GO. I AM BY NO MEANS A RACIST BUT THIS GUY BRINGS THE FUCKEN HOOD OUT IN SOME MUTHAFUCKA'S. I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK IF HE'S A HALF BREED OR WHAT HAVE YOU. THE FACT IS HE'S A FUCKEN PUNK BITCH WHO TRY'S TO TALK DOWN ABOUT PEOPLE BUT AT THE SAME TIME MAKES THE EXACT SAME COMMENTS HIMSELF :uh:
> REAL TALK HOMIE  :werd:
> *


your not disrespectin me and this aint my topic


im just calling tru out on making racist comments whilst bitching about people being racist


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 04:30 PM~10477674
> *HE CALLED HIM A ******................................
> *



hno: hno: oh shyt


----------



## REV. chuck

you fools can sign up too

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=405689&st=80

we dont discriminate


----------



## Dylante63

less racism more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 10:46 AM~10475638
> *your whiter then me    carlton
> *


Did someone say Carlton???? HAHAHHAHAHAAA :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 22 2008, 01:50 PM~10477750
> *CLOSER THAN YOU THINK
> 
> *


NO HO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 22 2008, 02:13 PM~10477939
> *whatever happened to those omaha beef tickets?
> *


YOU NEVER CALLED ME FOOL!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP+Apr 22 2008, 03:27 PM~10478073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ??? SORRY TO DISRESPECT IN YA'LLS TOPIC BUT THIS FUCKEN WANNABE LOWRIDER (FUNDI)  HAS TO GO. I AM BY NO MEANS A RACIST BUT THIS GUY BRINGS THE FUCKEN HOOD OUT IN SOME MUTHAFUCKA'S. I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK IF HE'S A HALF BREED OR WHAT HAVE YOU. THE FACT IS HE'S A FUCKEN PUNK BITCH WHO *TRY'S *TO TALK DOWN ABOUT PEOPLE BUT AT THE SAME TIME MAKES THE EXACT SAME COMMENTS HIMSELF :uh:
> REAL TALK HOMIE  :werd:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be mad you cought in your lie. You got owned by sum females.. And that pic showed up in the Va topic again by yet another Person...
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 03:32 PM~10478105
> *your not disrespectin me and this aint my topic
> im just calling tru out on making racist comments    whilst bitching about people being racist
> *


 Case proven!!! He's a lier and a fire starter . Now his arse is in the hot seat on other topics.. He owned himself... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Apr 22 2008, 07:35 PM~10480179
> *here is a hint on whos shit this is
> 
> in his signature it says
> " I HAVE NO DESIRE TO CRUISE WITH YOU, SO STOP ASKING!!! I HAVE STANDARDS AND YOU DON'T MEET THEM!!!"
> 
> it would be hard to have standards that low
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You guys just keep on listning to this kid.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 22 2008, 08:15 PM~10479453
> *less racism more pictures :biggrin:
> *



x378960765436847543246

heres a set of wheels i'm goin to pick up tomorrow :biggrin: 

they are 13x7 and 13x5.5 for the back of the lac i just got. i painted OX ROXS' lac for these wheels


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 07:57 PM~10480452
> *x378960765436847543246
> 
> heres a set of wheels i'm goin to pick up tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> they are 13x7 and 13x5.5 for the back of the lac i just got.  i painted OX ROXS' lac for these wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You going to be ridding on them.. this weekend?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 09:59 PM~10480476
> *You going to be ridding on them.. this weekend?
> *



naw, you wont see them again until the lac comes out :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 08:00 PM~10480493
> *naw, you wont see them again until the lac comes out :0
> *


 :0 super secret shit!!!!!!!!

Just found out I will be on yet another vacation up there this year.. So I will get all you guys a round at my Uncles bar on the strip.. :biggrin: Cook out at his beach house and hang out with my wifes hot model cousins..( O shit did I say that out loud.) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 10:04 PM~10480533
> *:0  super secret shit!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just found out I will be on yet another vacation up there this year.. So I will get all you guys a round at my Uncles bar on the strip.. :biggrin:  Cook out at his beach house and hang out with my wifes hot model cousins..( O shit did I say that out loud.) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you gotta hook me up. and dont be bullshittin, i'm gonna look forward to this :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 08:07 PM~10480569
> *you gotta hook me up.  and dont be bullshittin, i'm gonna look forward to this :biggrin:
> *


I'm not . That fucker chuck posted up my wedding phots a year or so ago. And them fools went crazy. Like a ***** was surrounded by titaaaaaasssss.. :biggrin: My wifes famly. are either reds or blondes. thats it... And they love to drink and party with there BROTHERA in law.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Uncle makes a mean rare steak on the beach grill..They keep me fat..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 10:55 PM~10481053
> *I'm not . That fucker chuck posted up my wedding phots a year or so ago. And them fools went crazy. Like a ***** was surrounded by titaaaaaasssss..  :biggrin:  My wifes famly. are either reds or blondes. thats it... And they love to drink and party with there BROTHERA in law.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Uncle makes a mean rare steak on the beach grill..They keep me fat..
> *


i'm down, just let me know when youre going on vacation :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 22 2008, 09:00 PM~10481123
> *i'm down, just let me know when youre going on vacation :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Will do. Patti place is jumping and i know I will venture up there next time Kaddi goes.. 

Perls kicking in.. ( leg problems) See you people in the morning. ( not racist for those looking for it to be, geez)


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 11:11 PM~10481243
> *:biggrin:  Will do. Patti place is jumping and i know I will venture up there next time Kaddi goes..
> 
> Perls kicking in.. ( leg problems) See you people in the morning. ( not racist for those looking for it to be, geez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 11:11 PM~10481243
> *:biggrin:  Will do. Patti place is jumping and i know I will venture up there next time Kaddi goes..
> 
> Perls kicking in.. ( leg problems) See you people in the morning. ( not racist for those looking for it to be, geez)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a funny ass movie for those who haven't seen it.....Super Troopers


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 22 2008, 12:37 PM~10476223
> *
> YO WHAT WAS ALL THEM NAMES WITH #'S BEHOND THEM WHATS THAT MEAN???????? :uh:
> *


Thats all the people that posted in this topic and how many times they posted in it before.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 22 2008, 07:15 PM~10479453
> *less racism more pictures :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 PM~10481264
> *That's a funny ass movie for those who haven't seen it.....Super Troopers
> *


A little slow in sum parts but ya pretty good.. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2008, 01:47 AM~10482286
> *Thats all the people that posted in this topic and how many times they posted in it before.
> *




ooooooh ok i was woundering im still new to this computer thang??????? :0 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

Black People and Black Lowriders can we all just get along. lol. 

Summer is getting closer time to lite up those grills and toss up those beers.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> Black People and Black Lowriders can we all just get along. lol.
> 
> Summer is getting closer time to lite up those grills and toss up those beers.
> [/b]


 :biggrin: starts this weekend for us down herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...First opener of the east coast..


----------



## fundimotorsports

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm not goping to say who pm'ed me this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm not goping to say who pm'ed me this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 09:31 AM~10483366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm not goping to say who pm'ed me this one!!!!!!!!!
> *



nicka u goin to a show in south park...... yo car is done ridin that bitch as is.. will deal with whatever problems come up.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 23 2008, 06:53 AM~10483468
> *nicka u goin to a show in south park...... yo car is done ridin that bitch as is.. will deal with whatever problems come up.
> *


I'll be on bitch call for street dreamz , Lowyalty , low leval and ETC all weekend. tool truck ready to go up and down hwy64 / 95 / and 117 :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 10:12 PM~10479951
> *Don't be mad you cought in your lie. You got owned by sum females.. And that pic showed up in the Va topic again by yet another Person...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Case proven!!! He's a lier and a fire starter . Now his arse is in the hot seat on other topics.. He owned himself...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU APPARENTLY DON'T HAVE A FUCKEN CLUE WHO HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU RETARDED ASSHOLE. NO WONDER WHY ALOT OF CATS ON HERE MAKE FUN OF YOU :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:uh:


> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 22 2008, 03:16 PM~10477962
> *as amazing as bithcing about racist comments right after making them?
> *


qoute me please, cuz I haven't said shit but the truth


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2008, 10:12 PM~10479951
> *Don't be mad you cought in your lie. You got owned by sum females.. And that pic showed up in the Va topic again by yet another Person...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Case proven!!! He's a lier and a fire starter . Now his arse is in the hot seat on other topics.. He owned himself...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YEAH, YOU APPARENTLY LISTEN TO ALL YOUR FAT FRIENDS OUT THERE HUH?? LIE? THERE IS NO LYING IN ME DICK HEAD :0 YA'LL JUST MAD BECAUSE I CALL YA'LL OUT ON ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT YALL BE DOING. AND I DO MEAN BULLSHIT :0 DON'T GET MAD BECAUSE SOMEBODY CALLED YA'LL OUT. YOU DON'T SEE ME CALLING OUT ANY OTHER CATS DOWN IN N.C. NOR NYC, NOR S.C. DO YOU?? JUST YA'LL STUPID FUCKS WHO THINK YA'LL DOING IT BIG BUT IN REALITY YA'LL MAKING THE LOWRIDER SCENE LOOK LIKE ASS :yessad: :yessad: WHO IN THERE RIGHT FUCKEN MIND WOULD EVER, AND I MEAN EVER PUT HYDRO'S ON A FUCKEN EXPO AND THINK THAT THERE LOWRIDING?? :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A JOKE


----------



## IlDuce




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Apr 23 2008, 07:11 AM~10483567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: Very sad thread did get turned around for a little some what..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 10:17 AM~10483605
> *:yes:  Very sad thread did get turned around for a little  some what..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO THANKS TO YOUR NIGGNORANCE :0 :0


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 10:05 AM~10483528
> *I'll be on bitch call for street dreamz  , Lowyalty , low leval and ETC all weekend. tool truck ready to go up and down hwy64 / 95 / and 117 :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha.....


----------



## fundimotorsports

Kaddi. I'm trying to start back walking. I don't want to push this in Greenville yet again this year. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 10:24 AM~10483639
> *Kaddi. I'm trying to start back walking. I don't want to push this in Greenville yet again this year.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo bring that shyt dis wknd i wanna ride around in it whiles i'm drinkin.... :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 23 2008, 07:27 AM~10483663
> *yo bring that shyt dis wknd i wanna ride around in it whiles i'm drinkin....  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Better then having your mixed kids at the mall or Target BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

I cannot help it but one last Jab....  



> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Apr 23 2008, 07:55 AM~10483828-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Apr 23 2008, 07:57 AM~10483847
> *and one more thing all I see is stock paint jobs and wheels in that line up...should we be impressed? I fell asleep looking at that picture.
> *


 :0 He's not even black!!! :0 










Got work to do. I done with this Kat. You'LL call me the racist.. :uh: ( ones that did)


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 11:04 AM~10483884
> *I cannot help it but one last Jab....
> :0  He's not even black!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got work to do. I done with this Kat. You'LL call me the racist.. :uh: ( ones that did)
> *



SEE THERE YOU GO POSTING UP SHIT THAT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT. SEE HOW FUCKEN STUPID YOU ARE :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

How do I get 2-3 screen names ? 


Heading out. Kaddi text me later. I will be bringing big blue full of ice and coolers. I know you SD boyz drink miller and BUds.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 11:12 AM~10483931
> *How do I get 2-3 screen names ?
> Heading out. Kaddi text me later. I will be bringing big blue full of ice and coolers. I know you SD boyz drink miller and BUds.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



BULLSHIT YOU SAID THAT YOU WERE GOING TO BE DRINKING MARTINI'S :uh: PUSSY!!


----------



## REALTALK

I my self will be drinking a Martini or blue Hawaii...user posted image


WHAT NOW?

SEE YOU FULL OF SHIT HALF BREED!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

So I cannot bring a big cool full of other drinks..  Go change your name before this one gets owned!!! Peace out I'm done. 

I also will be bringing the Hibachi for Sat. during the day. will let you guys know what we are cooking . But normally ETC does chicken , ribs , salads , and I can grill fish.. We will also be planning to do a GTG or photo op dinner at a stop on 301 or where ever. after the show Sat. And most deff. Hotel serving!!!!! I sponsor 2 cars and want to see what they are going to do!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 11:20 AM~10483977
> *So I cannot bring a big cool full of other drinks..   Go change your name before this one gets owned!!! Peace out I'm done.
> 
> I also will be bringing the Hibachi for Sat. during the day. will let you guys know what we are cooking . But normally ETC does chicken , ribs , salads , and I can grill fish.. We will also be planning to do a GTG or photo op dinner at a stop on 301 or where ever. after the show Sat. And most deff. Hotel serving!!!!! I sponsor 2 cars and want to see what they are going to do!!!! :biggrin:
> *



BY WHO YOU?? BITCH PLEASE, THE ONLY PERSON GETTING OWNED ON HERE HAS BEEN YOU  THAT'S SOME REAL TALK *****


----------



## omaharidah

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 09:07 PM~10479901
> *YOU NEVER CALLED ME FOOL!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


I didnt know I was supposed to call you. PM me your number


----------



## 187PURE

THREAD IS GETTING MORE AND MORE IRRITATING, AND BORING :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2008, 11:12 AM~10483931
> *How do I get 2-3 screen names ?
> Heading out. Kaddi text me later. I will be bringing big blue full of ice and coolers. I know you SD boyz drink miller and BUds.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



iiaght homie.. ya know i'll be there with da goose dats grey.. old steveo is bring th 72 imp..... 12 batts to the nose..... hotel servin gonna be fun...lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY FOLKS WHAT'S CRACKIN'?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 23 2008, 12:37 PM~10484485
> *iiaght homie.. ya know i'll be there with da goose dats grey.. old steveo is bring th 72 imp..... 12 batts to the nose..... hotel servin gonna be fun...lol
> *




I GOTTA C THE OLD 72, 12 BATTS TO THE NOSE WOW 8 TO 12 I GOTTA C IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 ITS WAS KINDA HOT WHEN I HAD IT MAN I KNOW ITS DOING THE DAM THANG NOW.......... :biggrin: 



PICS PICS PICS????????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 09:38 AM~10484497
> *HEY FOLKS WHAT'S CRACKIN'?
> *


how much is gas in Cali???


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 23 2008, 12:40 PM~10484512
> *I GOTTA C THE OLD 72, 12 BATTS TO THE NOSE WOW 8 TO 12 I GOTTA C IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 ITS WAS KINDA HOT WHEN I HAD IT MAN I KNOW ITS DOING THE DAM THANG NOW.......... :biggrin:
> PICS PICS PICS????????????
> *



ill get u sum pics of it this wknd for sure.... was up in va few wknds ago... dat bitch was gettin up.....i want my lac to get up like dat fuckin thing..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 08:42 AM~10484536
> *how much is gas in Cali???
> *


damn near 4 dollars!!!!!!!!!!!! fucking BUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 11:42 AM~10484536
> *how much is gas in Cali???
> *


Good Question. 

Whats it hit for in AZ

Up here in Nap area its going for 3.65 and up.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 12:53 PM~10484616
> *damn near 4 dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!  fucking BUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I TALK TO MY SON N CPT HE SAID ITS 3.97 RIGHT NOW......... :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 23 2008, 12:50 PM~10484591
> *ill get u sum pics of it this wknd for sure.... was up in va few wknds ago... dat bitch was gettin up.....i want my lac to get up like dat fuckin thing..
> *



YEAH THATS WEST UP...........  IT JUST NEEDED SUM LUV AND IT WILL TREAT U RIGHT AND HAVE U LOOKIN GOOD.......... :biggrin: HAHA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10484635

FOR TRU


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 23 2008, 11:54 AM~10484625
> *I TALK TO MY SON N CPT HE SAID ITS 3.97 RIGHT NOW......... :0
> *


DDDDAMN :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ALL MY DRANK MONEY GOES TO DAMN GAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> DDDDAMN :uh:
> [/b]




YEAH THATS A GRIP RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHIT ITS 3.48 OUT HERE N CHARLOTTE....


CUZZ ALL UR DRANK $ U NEED AA HAHA............

ALL MY 420 $$ FUCC THAT ILL WALK..............  LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'M BUYING A SCOOTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

Shit the way these prices going. A Rider gotta put in a buck 50 or better just to roll through the weekends. What happen to the days when 20 bucks could damn near put ya on full.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 23 2008, 11:59 AM~10484667
> *YEAH THATS A GRIP RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SHIT ITS 3.48 OUT HERE N CHARLOTTE....
> CUZZ ALL UR DRANK $ U NEED AA HAHA............
> 
> ALL MY 420 $$ FUCC THAT ILL WALK..............  LOL
> *


You ain't never lied. lol.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> Shit the way these prices going. A  Rider gotta put in a buck 50 or better just to roll through the weekends.  What happen to the days when 20 bucks could damn near put ya on full.
> [/b]


I REMEMBER WHEN 10 DOLLARS GOT YOU FULL!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## cripn8ez

> Shit the way these prices going. A  Rider gotta put in a buck 50 or better just to roll through the weekends.  What happen to the days when 20 bucks could damn near put ya on full.
> [/b]



CUZZO I FEEL YA MAN SHIT I REMEMBER ARCO BACC N THE DAYZ WAS .97 CENTS A GALLON SHIT WOW THAT WHEN I HAD A SCOOTER UNTIL SUM ENIMES RAN ME OVER.......... :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> You ain't never lied. lol.
> [/b]




LOL :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

shit is about 3.35 her in AZ
luckily I live about 3 miles from job, and ONLY drive back and forth to work. So I fill up every 2 weeks. I ride with my girl anyother time. She got long paper, and dont' give a fuck about gas prices.....lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 01:10 PM~10484754
> *shit is about 3.35 her in AZ
> luckily I live about 3 miles from job, and ONLY drive back and forth to work. So I fill up every 2 weeks. I ride with my girl anyother time. She got long paper, and dont' give a fuck about gas prices.....lol
> *




LONG PAPER SHE HAVE A SISTER WITH LONGER PAPER LOL :cheesy: 


YEAH LOCO U GOOD THEN ME WIFE IS A LAWYER AND TALKS ALL KINDS OF SHIT......... HAHA :angry:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 12:10 PM~10484754
> *shit is about 3.35 her in AZ
> luckily I live about 3 miles from job, and ONLY drive back and forth to work. So I fill up every 2 weeks. I ride with my girl anyother time. She got long paper, and dont' give a fuck about gas prices.....lol
> *



Damn I need to move out to AZ. 
3 miles shit I miss them dayz like that when I was only about that far from my work site. Now it more like 35 miles out. my daily is a GMC truck.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

IT'S VERY SAD


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 12:33 PM~10484919
> *IT'S VERY SAD
> *



so true. Let Bush tell it he ain't heard of gas going up to 4 bucks. The USA is in a Financial Boom. :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> so true. Let Bush tell it he ain't heard of gas going up to 4 bucks. The USA is in a Financial Boom.  :uh:
> [/b]




WELL SHIT I DONT WANNA B N A FINANCIAL BOOM EATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

OH WELL AT LEAST WE HAVE EACH OTHER!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

something like this Angel?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 01:55 PM~10485081
> *OH WELL AT LEAST WE HAVE EACH OTHER!!!!
> *




AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



CUZ YOUR LIKE A DAD TO ME HAHA NOT.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 23 2008, 10:00 AM~10485128
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> CUZ YOUR LIKE A DAD TO ME HAHA NOT.......... :biggrin:
> *


you too ugly to be my kid *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10485140
> *you too ugly to be my kid *****!!!!!!!!
> *




SHIT U JUST GOT MORE HAIR THAN ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 IM THINNING ON TOP :0 


UR THE UGLY ONE V.......... :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

3 PUMP TO THA FRONT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2008, 02:22 PM~10485258
> *3 PUMP TO THA FRONT
> *



WHAT????????????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKS LIKE THE LAC GOT 3 TO THA FRONT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 12:58 PM~10485112
> *
> 
> 
> something like this Angel?
> *


OH MY STARZZ!!  I GOTTA PUT MY LOCS ON TO LOOK AT THAT SHIT :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 23 2008, 10:18 AM~10485235
> *SHIT U JUST GOT MORE HAIR THAN ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 IM THINNING ON TOP :0
> UR THE UGLY ONE V.......... :uh:
> *


NOT ME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

YEA CUZZ I HAD 3 TO THE FRONT!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE MY NEW HOPPER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HERE YOU GO SWANGA!!!! MAYBE I'LL PUT IT LIKE THIS IN THE TREY............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WE BUILD HOT ASS MOTORS ALSO.....................


----------



## TRUDAWG

niccuhs got the red cups chillen in the shop!
Sippin and wrenching............aint nuttin wrong with that


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 11:29 AM~10485737
> *niccuhs got the red cups chillen in the shop!
> Sippin and wrenching............aint nuttin wrong with that
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE IT 1ST HAND *****!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2008, 10:22 AM~10485258
> *3 PUMP TO THA FRONT
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sup fellas, just got back from picking up my new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 23 2008, 05:49 PM~10486761
> *sup fellas, just got back from picking up my new wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

nice wheels EC!



So is anyone up on BevMo stores?? They got 5ths of henny for $25 bucks!! :0 My coworker was telling me about them, and someone was talking about them in O.T.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 02:25 PM~10485715
> *WE BUILD HOT ASS MOTORS ALSO.....................
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Apr 23 2008, 04:51 PM~10486771-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good homie :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2008, 05:01 PM~10486819
> *nice wheels EC!
> So is anyone up on BevMo stores?? They got 5ths of henny for $25 bucks!! :0 My coworker was telling me about them, and someone was talking about them in O.T.
> *



thanx


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10485112
> *
> 
> 
> something like this Angel?
> *


RIGHT ON!!!!..WE GONNA DO'EM SIDWAYZ SO I CAN GET THAT STEREO ROOM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10485639
> *YEA CUZZ I HAD 3 TO THE FRONT!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: that gull ol back bupering huh


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 12:25 PM~10485715
> *WE BUILD HOT ASS MOTORS ALSO.....................
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 12:22 PM~10485704
> *HERE YOU GO SWANGA!!!!  MAYBE I'LL PUT IT LIKE THIS IN THE TREY............
> 
> *


NO


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2008, 12:22 PM~10485704
> *HERE YOU GO SWANGA!!!!  MAYBE I'LL PUT IT LIKE THIS IN THE TREY............
> 
> *


TAH ME THIS IZ THE ONLY WAY TO FLY, NO ADDED WEIGHT, CLEAN CUT AND READY TA' GO.........60 INCHES + .........WHAT UP BIG SWANGA WHEN YOU COMIN BACK TO THE LOU? BLACK SUNDAY IZ ON THE 14TH OF SEPTEMBER """"WHAT IT DO""""


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 23 2008, 03:49 PM~10486761
> *sup fellas, just got back from picking up my new wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

they look like x6s?? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Apr 24 2008, 09:24 AM~10491970
> *TAH ME THIS IZ THE ONLY WAY TO FLY, NO ADDED WEIGHT, CLEAN CUT AND READY TA' GO.........60 INCHES + .........WHAT UP BIG SWANGA WHEN YOU COMIN BACK TO THE LOU?  BLACK SUNDAY IZ ON THE 14TH OF SEPTEMBER """"WHAT IT DO""""
> *


YEAH IT IS CLEAN. BUT 60"?? :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2008, 12:16 PM~10492997
> *they look like x6s?? :uh:
> *


YOU AINT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 23 2008, 01:49 PM~10486761
> *sup fellas, just got back from picking up my new wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2008, 02:40 PM~10486980
> *:biggrin:  that gull ol back bupering huh
> *


DIDN'T NEED THE 3RD GATE ACTUALLY! IT WAS JUST FOR INTIMIDATION PURPOSES!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 24 2008, 01:00 PM~10493392
> *YOU AINT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2008, 12:16 PM~10492997
> *they look like x6s?? :uh:
> *



the front are x7's, and the rear are x6's. i painted my homies lac, and he gave these wheels since he wasn't in GT anymore


----------



## fundimotorsports

For YOU booshiiii LIL *******...


It's sarcasm people wake up!!!!!!!!!! This is real...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 24 2008, 12:00 PM~10493784
> *the front are x7's, and the rear are x6's.  i painted my homies lac, and he gave these wheels since he wasn't in GT anymore
> *


Those are going to look good.. I ment to tel you the other day...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

thanx  i held them up there in the wheel well yesterday and i loved it


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 24 2008, 12:08 PM~10493842
> *thanx   i held them up there in the wheel well yesterday and i loved it
> *


 :yes: they should tuck right in. Thats Y I have been so slow. I like tucked. Not smashed bug look.. My wires sucked!!!!! plus one of my tires is $200.. so I really need to try to do that front end this year. tired of these high ass white walls... :angry:


----------



## lowpro85

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low priorityz, KadillakKing

whatup homie


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 24 2008, 03:04 PM~10493811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For YOU booshiiii LIL *******...
> It's sarcasm people wake up!!!!!!!!!! This is real...
> *



dat niicka OG STATUS..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sup moe :cheesy:


----------



## lowpro85

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 24 2008, 03:49 PM~10494134
> *sup moe :cheesy:
> *


whats good homie?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 24 2008, 01:03 PM~10493413
> *BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yes it is
:wow: :tongue:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 24 2008, 12:48 PM~10494124
> *dat niicka OG STATUS..
> *


Him and Ice cube know how to call fools out!!!!!!!!! Let me know when you hit the HWY.. I think my crew coming Sat. morning....  

Same with the VA crew that way I can be on stand by with the bitch truck to tow or bring hose / noids / tools / ball joints hahahah to you guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 24 2008, 12:52 PM~10494154
> *yes it is
> :wow:  :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like to stick my face in between them to big ass buns and whoooooooooppppppppppeeeeeeee.. :biggrin: 

I like it all tho!!!!!!!!!!! As long as it's clean and knows how to get low.....Minimum accents. and air bags are a good thing. Very low miles though. I don't want a low-rider with 12000 miles on the ouchomiter!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 24 2008, 03:53 PM~10494162
> *Him and Ice cube know how to call fools out!!!!!!!!!  Let me know when you hit the HWY..  I think my crew coming Sat. morning....
> 
> Same with the VA crew that way I can be on stand by with the bitch truck to tow or bring hose / noids / tools / ball joints hahahah to you guys.. :biggrin:
> *



ill be rollin out the drive way by 5am...


----------



## fundimotorsports

Keep me in touch.... :biggrin: Day light so I can get that slow down on..


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 24 2008, 10:59 AM~10493379
> *YEAH IT IS CLEAN. BUT 60"?? :dunno:
> *


YES SIIIRRR!!!!!! look at my avitar thats 60 in ohklahoma and it did 60 at black sunday and 57 in chicago when V-MAXX and dah crew came to the STL and CHI-TOWN.........14 batts 14 inch cylinders on dimes ( 13's ) PITTBULL HYDRO'S BABY!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 24 2008, 04:04 PM~10494250
> *Keep me in touch.... :biggrin:  Day light so I can get that slow down on..
> *



for sure.


----------



## lowridersfinest




----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD LOCO? CHECC UR PM


----------



## fundimotorsports

Those that are ridding be safe.. See this weekend with Camera in hand....


----------



## 187PURE

I TOLD YALL BEFORE ABOUT STUPID ASS YOUNG ****** RIGHT?? WHY THIS DUMB-ASS LIL' ***** IN MY APARTMENT COMPLEX SHOOT THE DAMN PROPERTY MANAGER AND A CONSTABLE JUST CAUSE THEY WAS TRYING TO EVICT HIM??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA THESE LIL NICCA CRAZZY NOW N DAYS I KNOW THESE BOYS AROUND HERE BE GONE OFF THAT WHITE AND PILLS SO SHIT STAY CRAZZY


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 25 2008, 09:04 AM~10500537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LAY OFF THAT WHITE AND WATER TRU :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL.......I know, but that shit is funny as fuck. I just got done watching it again here at work. You seen it?

I'm the juggeranut bitch!


----------



## big pimpin

Yo Yo Yo! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 25 2008, 09:27 AM~10500634
> *LOL.......I know, but that shit is funny as fuck. I just got done watching it again here at work. You seen it?
> 
> I'm the juggeranut bitch!
> *


naw


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2008, 07:41 AM~10500706
> *naw
> *


watch it!
if that link don't work just search for juggernaut on youtube


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 24 2008, 11:57 AM~10494187
> *I like to stick my face in between them to big ass buns and whoooooooooppppppppppeeeeeeee..  :biggrin:
> 
> I like it all tho!!!!!!!!!!! As long as it's clean and knows how to get low.....Minimum accents. and air bags are a good thing. Very low miles though. I don't want a low-rider with 12000 miles on the ouchomiter!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHUT UP O.J. YOU LIKE wHITE HOES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 25 2008, 10:34 AM~10500948
> *watch it!
> if that link don't work just search for juggernaut on youtube
> *


man you trippin hard. i guess i'm too hard to make laugh.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT276wf7XP8 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 25 2008, 10:03 AM~10501079
> *SHUT UP O.J. YOU LIKE wHITE HOES!!!!!!!!!
> *


this ***** lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 08:50 AM~10501394
> *this ***** lol
> *


YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!!! KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10501237
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT276wf7XP8 :biggrin:
> *



WHY THEY SAY "LOOK AT THAT 64" AND ITS A 63??????????? HAHA MOVIES  


WHATS GOOD LOCZ?????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUNDI'S FAVORITE ALBUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67Caprice




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 25 2008, 10:57 AM~10501424
> *YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!!!  KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I bet you dont wanna race either!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 09:06 AM~10501482
> *I bet you dont wanna race either!!!!!
> *


YES I DO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 25 2008, 11:57 AM~10501424
> *YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!!!  KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SHUT UP FOOL!! HE'S AS BLACK AS TIGER WOODS :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2008, 01:16 PM~10501544
> *SHUT UP FOOL!!  HE'S AS BLACK AS TIGER WOODS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 25 2008, 09:18 AM~10501556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 25 2008, 11:10 AM~10501510
> *YES I DO
> *


What motor you got and whats it going in? :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

JUST PULLED THIS OUT THE HYDROS THREAD








***** SAID HE GON' PUT 10 OR 12" STROKES UP FRONT :0 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 25 2008, 12:21 PM~10501582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT SKIM? :0


----------



## cripn8ez

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2008, 01:26 PM~10501605
> *IS THAT SKIM? :0
> *




" I'LL NEVER TELL" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

IT'S SKIM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2008, 11:26 AM~10501605
> *IS THAT SKIM? :0
> *


If it was I would be hella rich!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 01:30 PM~10501635
> *If it was I would be hella rich!!!!!!
> *



ALL THAT LAND AND IMPALA'S YOU ARE BUDDY?????????? :biggrin: HAHA J/K


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10501641
> *ALL THAT LAND AND IMPALA'S YOU ARE BUDDY?????????? :biggrin:  HAHA J/K
> *


 :0 Tiger Woods got it all on lock!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10501659
> *:0  Tiger Woods got it all on lock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












THERE'S GOTTA BE A CONNECTION


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2008, 11:37 AM~10501671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE'S GOTTA BE A CONNECTION
> *


IT SHO AINT IN THE WALLET!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 01:35 PM~10501659
> *:0  Tiger Woods got it all on lock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAHAH LMFAO YOU A FOOL FOR THAT LOC :biggrin: 

OK I THINK I YOUR TELLING THE TRUTH????????? :uh: 


LOST BROTHAZ?????????????? :0


----------



## E

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUCK SKIM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 25 2008, 01:21 PM~10502276
> *FUCK SKIM
> *


Post up your car Scotty!!!!


----------



## Skim

and post it with the Super Natural Plaque!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

:crickets:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

will do next week!!!!!!!!! and when it's posted I'm going to clown your dumb ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ANGEL PAY YOUR PHONE BILL BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 02:31 PM~10502366
> *and post it with the Super Natural Plaque!!!!!!!
> *


and the gold gym fit lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 25 2008, 03:36 PM~10503650
> *ANGEL PAY YOUR PHONE BILL BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 I'M WAITING FOR MY COUNTY MONEY!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 10:39 AM~10501685
> *IT SHO AINT IN THE WALLET!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 25 2008, 04:36 PM~10503641
> *will do next week!!!!!!!!!  and when it's posted I'm going to clown your dumb ass!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I cant wait because Ive been waiting for years to see it!!!!!!!!!!!! And it has to be a recent pic not a scanned pic from 97 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 04:41 AM~10507819
> *I cant wait because Ive been waiting for years to see it!!!!!!!!!!!! And it has to be a recent pic not a scanned pic from 97  :0
> *


97......ummmm the pic he posted he was rockin' a high top fade, if I remember right that was some 80's shit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 26 2008, 08:16 AM~10508187
> *97......ummmm the pic he posted he was rockin' a high top fade, if I remember right that was some 80's shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

***** TALMBOUT HE GOT A "CAMEO CUT" :uh: OL FATHER M.C. ASS *****


----------



## bigswanga

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

TREAT EM LIKE DEY WANNA BE TREATED

YOU SHOULD TREAT EM RIIIITE
:roflmao:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 26 2008, 08:16 AM~10508187
> *97......ummmm the pic he posted he was rockin' a high top fade, if I remember right that was some 80's shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mines higher :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

79regal asked why I'm not on Crenshaw anymore, figured i'd put it here so some of you can know what the Shaw was really like. Bigswanga and Double V was there..they know...



> _Originally posted by 79regal+Apr 26 2008, 06:22 AM~10508011-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO HOW COME YOUR NOT OUT THERE CF? I AIN'T TRIPPIN OF YOU JUST ASKING A LEGIT QUESTION....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 26 2008, 07:22 PM~10511043
> *It's all good and I'll tell u this..
> 
> I don't go out there for some of the same reasons other OG riders of the Shaw don't roll. My rider ain't ready..plain and simple. And when it is, I still might not be out there all the time.  See, back in the day when I was a kid in the 80's rollin there with the OG's's on the block in their car and even up till the late 90's when I was driving out there..the riders had a standard to roll SUPER street clean shit. Thats what I'm use to. On top of that, I'm an Imperial...so I'm not gonna half step in some weak shit or a 4 door or something like that. Not saying I'm building the best rider out there, but I'm living up to the old shaw's and my clubs standards...thats real. Plus, I don't roll in the passenger seat of the homies rides or in my bucket unless I pass out flyers or something real quick. So thats your answer.
> 
> Back in the day, you'd get laughed off the Shaw for rolling some BS. You couldt be there unless your shit had a Lalo interior or Willies paint job or Ernest's lift job or something clean like that.  It ain't like that anymore though. Thats too bad. I was there when the BK, Black Diamond Gym, Fatburger and "The Wall" or the swapmeet behind the plaza in the J's were the spots...this was way before weinerschnitzels or Chris's burgers or young hogg videos. Thats where I met Gangster, I was a street vendor selling music tapes, I sold him like $50 worth back in 1995/96. Like I said, the Shaw is home to me, it's more than a Lowrider hangout. I'm on the shaw just about everyday doing other things like taking my daughter to school, attending church and half my family is there in Jefferson Park.
> 
> Some of you guys are new to the Shaw and thats all good cuz y'all still make it crack but us older folks are still around though...
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 26 2008, 07:28 PM~10511069
> *79regal asked why I'm not on Crenshaw anymore, figured i'd put it here so some of you can know what the Shaw was really like. Bigswanga and Double V was there..they know...
> *


 
Chris burgers used to be Magic Burgers


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10511184
> *
> Chris burgers used to be Magic Burgers
> *


 true and fatburger was on western


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10511218
> *true and fatburger was on western
> *


 Believe it or not chris burgers was fat burgers too breifly


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10511069
> *79regal asked why I'm not on Crenshaw anymore, figured i'd put it here so some of you can know what the Shaw was really like. Bigswanga and Double V was there..they know...
> *


Big Scotty may have been there but he wasnt driving shit. :uh: 










Walkin dont count for Shaw credit my *****.


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0 

getting ready to head out to the hop off. Hope I can get sum good pics of only the Black lowriders for you'll.. :uh: :biggrin: 

But I want to see what the Monte's will do. Bothare 3 pump 10-14 batts.. full frame wraps.. Also have Streat dreamz .


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Apr 27 2008, 09:31 AM~10513085-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> getting ready to head out to the hop off. Hope I can get sum good pics of only the Black lowriders for you'll.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> But I want to see what the Monte's will do. Bothare  3 pump 10-14 batts.. full frame wraps.. Also have Streat dreamz .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hope off where fundi??????
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Apr 26 2008, 05:42 PM~10509775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CADI & CUZZ
> T
> T
> T
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 27 2008, 06:32 AM~10513090
> *hope off where fundi??????
> *


Slamsession we are all herrrrrr. Kaddi :biggrin: Greenville NC . Va , SC , MD been chilling at the motel. Almost lost the expo for a 76 2 door cut top Kaddi.. :biggrin: Was on 24" but was very clean ( no donk shit) just rims .. Damn kids!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Kaddi been back bumpering that big mother. 8 to the nose and and 4 fires this weekend.. :biggrin: I think the Autozone behind them lovin it..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 27 2008, 09:41 AM~10513108
> *Kaddi been back bumpering that big mother. 8 to the nose and and 4 fires this weekend..  :biggrin: I think the Autozone behind them lovin it..
> *




DAM LOCO SHIT IM MISSING IT IT WAS RAINING HARD AS FUCC OUT HERE N CHARLOTTE FROM 4PM TILL THE AM AND MORE COMING... TAKE PICS LOC HAVE FUN................  

HOW FAR IS THAT FROM ME? :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

TELL THEM CATS I SAID WEST UP TOO


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Apr 27 2008, 06:45 AM~10513112-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM LOCO SHIT IM MISSING IT IT WAS RAINING HARD AS FUCC OUT HERE N CHARLOTTE FROM 4PM TILL THE AM AND MORE COMING... TAKE PICS LOC HAVE FUN................
> 
> HOW FAR IS THAT FROM ME? :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Apr 27 2008, 06:45 AM~10513114
> *TELL THEM CATS I SAID WEST UP TOO
> *


Me to I was only 23 miles away..Plus was a nice day out for free ridding. ECU is the school around there so I have no Commnet at this time about anything. hahahhaha

But Ya next year make it up here.. Just to chill fuck the show.. we have are own in the lot.. 

It's only 367 mile away at $3:60 a gallon and on lowrider time. (13's) so you might can make it by monday.. :biggrin: 


Them Bro's can drink!!!!!!!!!!! And eat.. Funny as hell. they pay for rooms and the owners gets charged a high ass electric bill. all them have 75 cords and chargers.. haha like a snake pit chairs , cords , coolers , It's great.. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

HAHA SOUNDS FUN........


SO ILL C YOU MONDAY HOPE YOUR STTILL THERE LOL......

SAVE SOME BEERS FOR ME I ALSO EAT ALOT TOO DONT LET THE SIZE FOOL YA?????? UUUMMM..

PEACE ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 04:18 AM~10512887
> *Big Scotty may have been there but he wasnt driving shit. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkin dont count for Shaw credit my *****.
> *


  them are some mean looking shit kickers


----------



## fundimotorsports

Rolling............ trust me I'm fat.. and Kaddi is skinny and eats 5x more.. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 27 2008, 08:46 AM~10513277
> *  them are some mean looking  shit kickers
> *


 Double V had his toe nails reinforced with petrified frito chips


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2008, 08:13 AM~10513391
> *Double V had his toe nails reinforced with petrified frito chips
> *


 :roflmao: ***** said petrified frito chips


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 27 2008, 08:26 AM~10513436
> *:roflmao: ***** said petrified frito chips
> *


i know. :roflmao: And i USED to like chili cheese fritos but i dont know bout that anymore :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Kaddi king got a 1st place..  

All 3 cars did good. Kaddi back bumper ( cought on fire) Monte did 48 and cutless did around 40. both single 6-8 batts..

when he gets in will post up vids and pics..


----------



## fundimotorsports

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

My crew. :biggrin:


----------



## bigstew22

Awesome pic of the family !


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING

GANGSTER AND OG PUBLISHING NOW HAS A BLACKPLANET.COM PAGE. PLEASE BE SURE TO SUPPORT YOUR FELLOW RIDER DURING THIS TIME. THANKS!

http://www.blackplanet.com/OG-PUBLISHING/


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

woah i forgot all about blackplanet


----------



## fundimotorsports

> *BlackPlanet.com does not support your web browser
> 
> You may encounter errors when using this site.
> 
> We suggest you upgrade to Mozilla's Firefox browser. It's free and easy!*



:0 let me switch over to check this out...........


----------



## hoovercripn

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@Apr 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10516380
> *GANGSTER AND OG PUBLISHING NOW HAS A BLACKPLANET.COM PAGE. PLEASE BE SURE TO SUPPORT YOUR FELLOW RIDER DURING THIS TIME. THANKS!
> 
> http://www.blackplanet.com/OG-PUBLISHING/
> *


 :roflmao: is this topic a fucking joke


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hoovercripn_@Apr 27 2008, 08:31 PM~10517499
> *:roflmao:  is this topic a fucking joke
> *


No it's not...hoo are u? if you an L.A. hoover, hit me up cuz I don't know any in tulsa homie.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hoovercripn_@Apr 27 2008, 10:31 PM~10517499
> *:roflmao:  is this topic a fucking joke
> *


where you from Groove


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by hoovercripn_@Apr 27 2008, 10:31 PM~10517499
> *:roflmao:  is this topic a fucking joke
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 27 2008, 09:23 PM~10518133
> *
> *


 :yessad: Noseup / realtalk/ loser Navy guy with no life!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 28 2008, 07:58 AM~10519476
> *:yessad:  Noseup / realtalk/ loser Navy guy with no life!!!
> *



we put it down in nc this wknd... from va and sc.. Street DreamZ brought they A game... fundi next yr da Kaddi gonna be in da pit.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 28 2008, 05:24 AM~10519506
> *we put it down in nc this wknd... from va and sc.. Street DreamZ brought they A game... fundi next yr da Kaddi gonna be in da pit.
> *


 :uh: No . Big show it's going to be in the pit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Get to work.. Short drive for you and SC crew will normally be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 28 2008, 09:12 AM~10519603
> *:uh:  No .  Big show it's going to be in the pit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  Get to work.. Short drive for you and SC crew will normally be there..  :biggrin:
> *


when's da big show? depends on work if i can make wut shows this yr....going back to 8 to the nose after i find the bad batt.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 27 2008, 11:07 PM~10517942
> *where you from Groove
> *


he probly under larry and not from that real hoover st.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 28 2008, 06:22 AM~10519648
> *when's da big show?  depends on work if i can make wut shows this yr....going back to 8 to the nose after i find the bad batt.
> *


Middle of season.. will let you know.. Normally more fun to cruz and eat at the worlds last Shoney's.. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 28 2008, 07:58 AM~10519476
> *:yessad:  Noseup / realtalk/ loser Navy guy with no life!!!
> *


*HOLD THE FUCK ON YOU FUCKEN PIECE OF SHIT!! IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHO THE FUCKEN THAT IS THEN DON'T BE OPENING YOUR BIG FUCKEN MOUTH!!! :angry: 

THAT'S SOME REAL FUCKEN TALK!!!!*


*I WOULD RATHER BE IN A ICECREAM MAN UNIFORM THEN A FUCKEN NURSE ANY FUCKEN DAY!!!! BITCH*


----------



## REALTALK

JUST LIKE NUMEROUS CATS HAVE SAID. YOUR FUCKEN RETARDED AND I DON'T BLAME THEM FOR SAYING WHAT THEY SAY!!!! YOUR A FUCKEN DISCRASE TO YOUR OWN RACE :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 28 2008, 10:28 AM~10519869
> *Middle of season.. will let you know.. Normally more fun to cruz and eat at the worlds last Shoney's.. :biggrin:
> *



iiaght kool untill then i will be ixin wut i fucked up this wknd.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Apr 28 2008, 08:41 AM~10519934
> *I WOULD RATHER BE IN A ICECREAM MAN UNIFORM THEN A FUCKEN NURSE ANY FUCKEN DAY!!!! BITCH
> *


 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Apr 28 2008, 09:41 AM~10519934
> *
> I WOULD RATHER BE IN A ICECREAM MAN UNIFORM THEN A FUCKEN NURSE ANY FUCKEN DAY!!!! BITCH
> *


i dont know about that, I've seen some fine ass nurses :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 28 2008, 11:06 AM~10520080
> *i dont know about that, I've seen some fine ass nurses :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: THAT WAS SOME GAY SHIT RIGHT THERE DARIUS :twak: :twak:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Apr 28 2008, 10:07 AM~10520085
> *:ugh:  :ugh: THAT WAS SOME GAY SHIT RIGHT THERE DARIUS :twak:  :twak:
> *



maybe i missed the joke, or youre gay if you haven't ever seen any fine nurses :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 28 2008, 11:10 AM~10520105
> *maybe i missed the joke, or youre gay if you haven't ever seen any fine nurses :uh:
> *


YEAH, IT WENT OVER YOUR HEAD :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2008, 02:41 AM~10507819
> *I cant wait because Ive been waiting for years to see it!!!!!!!!!!!! And it has to be a recent pic not a scanned pic from 97  :0
> *


BITCH YOU HAD PLENTY OF TIMES TO ROLL BY THE SHOP AND ALWAYS YOU ACT LIKE A COWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRPITIFUL

http://www.dipdive.com/dip-politics/wato/


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 28 2008, 09:54 AM~10520374
> *BITCH YOU HAD PLENTY OF TIMES TO ROLL BY THE SHOP AND ALWAYS YOU ACT LIKE A COWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You must have me confused with somebody else because I aint even in Cali :uh: I know your type though. You a shop *****. One of them fools that just be at the shop flappin they trap but never workin on nothin. Knockin shit over and wastin a workin ****** time talkin bout what you gonna do :uh: 
By the way I thought you was ogonna post them pics :0 Be prepared because Im about to pull ya skirt up and expose that fakin ass if you keep fuckin with me. Believe that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2008, 09:02 AM~10520918
> *You must have me confused with somebody else because I aint even in Cali  :uh: I know your type though. You a shop *****. One of them fools that just be at the shop flappin they trap but never workin on nothin. Knockin shit over and wastin a workin ****** time talkin bout what you gonna do :uh:
> By the way I thought you was ogonna post them pics :0  Be prepared because Im about to pull ya skirt up and expose that fakin ass if you keep fuckin with me. Believe that
> *


ANYTIME WHEN YOU'RE BRAVE ENOUGH!!!!!!!!! I'LL BRING THAT 2 LITER OUT TO RACE YOUR ASS ALSO!!!!!!!!!! FOOL LAST WE TALKED I THOUGHT YOU WERE IN CALI!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YOU SKIM WOODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:around:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by hoovercripn_@Apr 27 2008, 10:31 PM~10517499
> *:roflmao:  is this topic a fucking joke
> *


NO SIR IT'S NOT. ARE YOU?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10517596
> *No it's not...hoo are u? if you an L.A. hoover, hit me up cuz I don't know any in tulsa homie.
> *


I GUESS THERE'S A HOOVER ST IN TULSA :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i got a homeboy thats from lawton ok that from 107 hoover but he under larry hoover


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KDUB11

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 28 2008, 09:06 PM~10526246
> *i got a homeboy thats from lawton ok that from 107 hoover but he under larry hoover
> *


tulsa got turned out a long time ago.****** over there killin for real i never seen a ***** claimin larry hoover in tulsa maybe little rock


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i never hear niccas claim larry hoover but there alote of sets under him


----------



## KDUB11

maybe in lawton but not in tulsa


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by KDUB11_@Apr 29 2008, 12:03 AM~10527785
> *tulsa got turned out a long time ago.****** over there killin for real i never seen a ***** claimin larry hoover in tulsa maybe little rock
> *


being a GD what the hell is a larry Hoover, only Hoover Crips I know are Hoover st. crips in LA, if I'm missing something let me know, cause only Gang Larry Hoover is GD. It trips me out in these small towns how they try and combine Folks and Crips, and people and Bloods.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i dont know all that midwest stuff homie, i didnt find out about all that gd igd bgd untill i came here to ga from cali


----------



## TRUDAWG

Fuck all that shit! I'm from DETROIT, where nigguz don't do shit but sell dope and ride Caddilac Trucks. Fuck gang Banging is for broke nigguz :yessad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 29 2008, 06:50 AM~10529629
> *being a GD what the hell is a larry Hoover, only Hoover Crips I know are Hoover st. crips in LA, if I'm missing something let me know, cause only Gang Larry Hoover is GD. It trips me out in these small towns how they try and combine Folks and Crips, and people and Bloods.
> *


THANK YOU! YOU BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 29 2008, 09:01 AM~10529924
> *Fuck all that shit! I'm from DETROIT, where nigguz don't do shit but sell dope and ride Caddilac Trucks. Fuck gang Banging is for broke nigguz :yessad:
> *


TRUE. IT AINT LIKE YEARS AGO WHEN BANGERS WAS GETTIN MAJOR MONEY SELLIN DOPE, LIKE IN THE 80S/EARLY 90S. NOWADAYS IT'S LIKE A FAD; UNORGANIZED BROKE-ASS ******. I LAUGHED WHEN I FOUND OUT THEY WAS BLOODIN IN PHILLY. A COP SHOWED ME A WALL SPRAY PAINTED 65TH ST BLOODS ON HIS CAMERA PHONE. HE SAID "WATCH YA BACK O/G. THEY MIGHT THINK YOU BANGIN JUST CAUSE YOU IN A LOWRIDER, BECAUSE OF WHAT THEY SEE ON TV". I SAID MAYBE, BUT THEY MAINLY WOULD PLOT ON ROBBING ME 'CAUSE THEY BROKE AND THINK A ***** IN A LOWRIDER GOT BREAD BECAUSE OF WHAT THEY SEE ON TV.


----------



## payfred

QUOTE(Crenshaw's Finest @ Apr 26 2008, 07:22 PM) 
It's all good and I'll tell u this..

I don't go out there for some of the same reasons other OG riders of the Shaw don't roll. My rider ain't ready..plain and simple. And when it is, I still might not be out there all the time. See, back in the day when I was a kid in the 80's rollin there with the OG's's on the block in their car and even up till the late 90's when I was driving out there..the riders had a standard to roll SUPER street clean shit. Thats what I'm use to. On top of that, I'm an Imperial...so I'm not gonna half step in some weak shit or a 4 door or something like that. Not saying I'm building the best rider out there, but I'm living up to the old shaw's and my clubs standards...thats real. Plus, I don't roll in the passenger seat of the homies rides or in my bucket unless I pass out flyers or something real quick. So thats your answer. 

Back in the day, you'd get laughed off the Shaw for rolling some BS. You couldt be there unless your shit had a Lalo interior or Willies paint job or Ernest's lift job or something clean like that. It ain't like that anymore though. Thats too bad. I was there when the BK, Black Diamond Gym, Fatburger and "The Wall" or the swapmeet behind the plaza in the J's were the spots...this was way before weinerschnitzels or Chris's burgers or young hogg videos. Thats where I met Gangster, I was a street vendor selling music tapes, I sold him like $50 worth back in 1995/96. Like I said, the Shaw is home to me, it's more than a Lowrider hangout. I'm on the shaw just about everyday doing other things like taking my daughter to school, attending church and half my family is there in Jefferson Park. 

Some of you guys are new to the Shaw and thats all good cuz y'all still make it crack but us older folks are still around though...








Thats my neighborhood right there!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 29 2008, 06:01 AM~10529924
> *Fuck all that shit! I'm from DETROIT, where nigguz don't do shit but sell dope and ride Caddilac Trucks. Fuck gang Banging is for broke nigguz :yessad:
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10523456
> *ANYTIME WHEN YOU'RE BRAVE ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!  I'LL BRING THAT 2 LITER OUT TO RACE YOUR ASS ALSO!!!!!!!!!!  FOOL LAST WE TALKED I THOUGHT YOU WERE IN CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!  FUCK YOU SKIM WOODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL This *****. You got a jacket *****. Beside what the fuck you gonna race me with. We already know you dont have no car. :uh: You already got ran out of Off Topic by them ese's now you wanna come in here and fuck with me? You treadin thin ice and Im about to air you out. I got jokes ***** and you cant fuck with me. Ol' Uncle Will on fresh prince lookin ***** you better pick your battles wisely.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 29 2008, 09:52 AM~10531467
> *LOL This *****. You got a jacket *****. Beside what the fuck you gonna race me with. We already know you dont have no car.  :uh:  You already got ran out of Off Topic by them ese's now you wanna come in here and fuck with me? You treadin thin ice and Im about to air you out. I got jokes ***** and you cant fuck with me. Ol' Uncle Will on fresh prince lookin ***** you better pick your battles wisely.
> *


BRING IT ON "HIP~FLIP". DON'T FUCK WITH ME OR I'LL TAKE YOUR 13 YR. OLD COUSINS OUT THE MANILA WHORE HOUSES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10531643


----------



## fundimotorsports

Will deff have to get more pics this weekend of the crew.. Show you west coast guys whats out here.. really need to check out Patti's swangin video . Shows every one having fun!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 29 2008, 10:01 AM~10529924
> *Fuck all that shit! I'm from DETROIT, where nigguz don't do shit but sell dope and ride Caddilac Trucks. Fuck gang Banging is for broke nigguz :yessad:
> *


shit where you think ****** from the D get their dope from, the gangs from chicago, I know ****** that made that trips daily. now there's a difference in gangbangin, and gang related in Chicago, the gangbangers do all the dirty work, but the gang members do all the money work. Look up the BD twins the biggest ****** in the midwest until they got popped 6 years ago. Don't get me wrong Detroit got some ballin ass ******, but alot of the shit up there came from the GD's, and Stones.


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats been good Black People.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP PEEPS??????


AS SOON AS I SELL MY CADI IM ON THE WAY BACC TO THE LAND SO WATCH OUT HAHA....

HEADED WEST MY FRIENDS I MISS THE LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2008, 05:18 AM~10539225
> *WEST UP PEEPS??????
> AS SOON AS I SELL MY CADI IM ON THE WAY BACC TO THE LAND SO WATCH OUT HAHA....
> 
> HEADED WEST MY FRIENDS I MISS THE LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *













80-89 Glendale and LA.. Very happy here where I can shoot at deers and tree's.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 29 2008, 10:21 AM~10530345
> *QUOTE(Crenshaw's Finest @ Apr 26 2008, 07:22 PM)
> It's all good and I'll tell u this..
> 
> I don't go out there for some of the same reasons other OG riders of the Shaw don't roll. My rider ain't ready..plain and simple. And when it is, I still might not be out there all the time.  See, back in the day when I was a kid in the 80's rollin there with the OG's's on the block in their car and even up till the late 90's when I was driving out there..the riders had a standard to roll SUPER street clean shit. Thats what I'm use to. On top of that, I'm an Imperial...so I'm not gonna half step in some weak shit or a 4 door or something like that. Not saying I'm building the best rider out there, but I'm living up to the old shaw's and my clubs standards...thats real. Plus, I don't roll in the passenger seat of the homies rides or in my bucket unless I pass out flyers or something real quick. So thats your answer.
> 
> Back in the day, you'd get laughed off the Shaw for rolling some BS. You couldt be there unless your shit had a Lalo interior or Willies paint job or Ernest's lift job or something clean like that.  It ain't like that anymore though. Thats too bad. I was there when the BK, Black Diamond Gym, Fatburger and "The Wall" or the swapmeet behind the plaza in the J's were the spots...this was way before weinerschnitzels or Chris's burgers or young hogg videos. Thats where I met Gangster, I was a street vendor selling music tapes, I sold him like $50 worth back in 1995/96. Like I said, the Shaw is home to me, it's more than a Lowrider hangout. I'm on the shaw just about everyday doing other things like taking my daughter to school, attending church and half my family is there in Jefferson Park.
> 
> Some of you guys are new to the Shaw and thats all good cuz y'all still make it crack but us older folks are still around though...
> Thats my neighborhood right there!
> *


Whats been good witcha Uso.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 30 2008, 08:31 AM~10539256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80-89 Glendale and LA.. Very happy here where I can shoot at deers and tree's.
> *



i know about all that homie loc i left LA n 2001 now im ready to come bacc fucc out here dont know bout shooting beers & tree's but i could drink sum beers & smoke sum tree's.......... lol


paramount here i come the menace will b bacc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

i was only banned for 5 yrs now its time for return of the snow......... haha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2008, 04:36 AM~10539276
> *i know about all that homie loc i left LA n 2001 now im ready to come bacc fucc out here dont know bout shooting beers & tree's but i could drink sum beers & smoke sum tree's.......... lol
> paramount here i come the menace will b bacc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> i was only banned for 5 yrs now its time for return of the snow......... haha
> *


WELL I WHAT SHOP YOUR GOING TO GET YOUR SHIT DONE AT!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 30 2008, 12:45 PM~10540966
> *WELL I WHAT SHOP YOUR GOING TO GET YOUR SHIT DONE AT!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: BUT I WILL B BRINGING MY CAPRICE WITH ME........... :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

SKIM, THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN, CF, 187PURE, AND CRIPN8EZ ALL GET IN A FIGHT. WHO CRIES IN THE ER?





































TYRONE........CAUSE HE CARES FOR US. :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2008, 08:46 AM~10540978
> *:dunno:  :dunno: BUT I WILL B BRINGING MY CAPRICE WITH ME........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Apr 30 2008, 10:48 AM~10541598
> *SKIM, THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN, CF, 187PURE, AND CRIPN8EZ ALL GET IN A FIGHT. WHO CRIES IN THE ER?
> TYRONE........CAUSE HE CARES FOR US. :tears:
> *


He is a nice guy.


----------



## 61bckbmbr

hey cripn you going to GBORO this weekend well be up ther friday, but might go to raleigh for a party friday night, but saturday its on a cracin


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 30 2008, 08:57 PM~10545351
> *hey cripn you going to GBORO this weekend well be up ther friday, but might go to raleigh for a party friday night, but saturday its on a cracin
> *



yeah homie ill b there sat but not friday....


get at me


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 30 2008, 10:45 AM~10540966
> *WELL I WHAT SHOP YOUR GOING TO GET YOUR SHIT DONE AT!!!!
> *


homie dont need to fucc wit a shop, he know how to handle his own scandal!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2008, 07:36 AM~10539276
> *i know about all that homie loc i left LA n 2001 now im ready to come bacc fucc out here dont know bout shooting beers & tree's but i could drink sum beers & smoke sum tree's.......... lol
> paramount here i come the menace will b bacc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> i was only banned for 5 yrs now its time for return of the snow......... haha
> *


MAN YOU AINT GOIN NO PLACE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 01:58 AM~10548679
> *homie dont need to fucc wit a shop, he know how to handle his own scandal!!!!!!!
> *



AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


WEST GOOD SKIM?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 1 2008, 03:13 AM~10549064
> *MAN YOU AINT GOIN NO PLACE
> *



SHIT IF THIS CADI GOES SO DO I....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10549770
> *SHIT IF THIS CADI GOES SO DO I....
> *


I'M JEALOUS :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 1 2008, 10:54 AM~10550198
> *I'M JEALOUS :angry:
> *



SELL SUM THING & WE MOVE BACC TO LA.............. :0


----------



## Dozierman

TTT


----------



## Skim




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 30 2008, 01:42 PM~10542962
> *He is a nice guy.
> *


Thank you, Angel.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2008, 05:18 AM~10539225
> *WEST UP PEEPS??????
> AS SOON AS I SELL MY CADI IM ON THE WAY BACC TO THE LAND SO WATCH OUT HAHA....
> 
> HEADED WEST MY FRIENDS I MISS THE LAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Maann U don’t wanna come back out here cuzzin, aint nuthing but hungry ass ****** out here waitin to catch ya slippin!

Let's trade spots, I wann kicc where aint nuthing but trees and my nearest naybor is like a blocc away!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 1 2008, 12:21 PM~10552136
> *Maann U don’t wanna come back out here cuzzin, aint nuthing but hungry ass ****** out here waitin to catch ya slippin!
> 
> Let's trade spots, I wann kicc where aint nuthing but trees and my nearest naybor is like a blocc away!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 1 2008, 10:32 AM~10551387-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is that?...
> 
> fukcin' nerd..ol' jiminie cricket ass lookin' muafucca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10551536
> *Thank you, Angel.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being sarcastic u weenie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@May 1 2008, 12:21 PM~10552136
> *Maann U don’t wanna come back out here cuzzin, aint nuthing but hungry ass ****** out here waitin to catch ya slippin!
> 
> Let's trade spots, I wann kicc where aint nuthing but trees and my nearest naybor is like a blocc away!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


Man u ain't lyin'...they'll pop u here out just to see you fly up in the air. If you got a tight rider, a fly female and little cheeze u attract them haters...u already know that so be careful bra. Other than a few of my homies from way bakc, I can never see myself hangin with foo's that ain't on their grind.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Dirt, Swanga, Trudawg and the rest...bring your riders and your homies, let's have a meet and greet and get our BBQ on..


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 30 2008, 02:42 PM~10542962
> *He is a nice guy.
> *


OH FA SHO. T-DEEZY KNOWS I'M PLAYIN. ME AND HIM USE TO SHOOT UP TOGETHER.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 1 2008, 02:42 PM~10552877
> *Who is that?...
> 
> fukcin' nerd..ol' jiminie cricket ass lookin' muafucca
> I was being sarcastic u weenie.
> Man u ain't lyin'...they'll pop u here out just to see you fly up in the air. If you got a tight rider, a fly female and little cheeze u attract them haters...u already know that so be careful bra. Other than a few of my homies from way bakc, I can never see myself hangin with foo's that ain't on their grind.
> *


I WAS AT WESTERN AND MANCHESTER TWO WEEKS AGO WHEN IT WAS POPPIN. SOME BRUVA BACKED HIS GRAND AM BUCKET INTO A DAMU RIDAZ CADDY. THEY GOT OUT AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. THE FOOL THAT HIT THEM, MASHES ON THE GAS, DOES A LIL SPIN OUT AROUND THEIR CAR AND ROLLS RIGHT PASSED THEM AND THEY DIDN'T EVEN KICK HIS CAR. THEY COULD HAVE BACKED OUT TO CHASE HIM, BUT INSTEAD THEY START YELLIN AT ALL THE CARS INFRONT OF THEM AT THE GAS STATION TO BACK UP SO THEY CAN GO CHASE HIM. BASICALLY GAVE THE GUY A LONG SHOT TO GET AWAY. IF THEY REALLY WANTED HIM, THEY'D HAVE BACKED UP AND LEFT THE SAME WAY HE DID. I DON'T THINK WANTED TO TUSSLE OVER THE NON EXISTENT DAMAGE TO THEIR CAR, BUT THEY HAD A REPUTATION TO MAINTAIN, SO THEY PUT ON A LIL SHOW FOR US BY ACTING MAD.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10553603
> *I WAS AT WESTERN AND MANCHESTER TWO WEEKS AGO WHEN IT WAS POPPIN. SOME BRUVA BACKED HIS GRAND AM BUCKET INTO A DAMU RIDAZ CADDY. THEY GOT OUT AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. THE FOOL THAT HIT THEM, MASHES ON THE GAS, DOES A LIL SPIN OUT AROUND THEIR CAR AND ROLLS RIGHT PASSED THEM AND THEY DIDN'T EVEN KICK HIS CAR. THEY COULD HAVE BACKED OUT TO CHASE HIM, BUT INSTEAD THEY START YELLIN AT ALL THE CARS INFRONT OF THEM AT THE GAS STATION TO BACK UP SO THEY CAN GO CHASE HIM. BASICALLY GAVE THE GUY A LONG SHOT TO GET AWAY. IF THEY REALLY WANTED HIM, THEY'D HAVE BACKED UP AND LEFT THE SAME WAY HE DID. I DON'T THINK WANTED TO TUSSLE OVER THE NON EXISTENT DAMAGE TO THEIR CAR, BUT THEY HAD A REPUTATION TO MAINTAIN, SO THEY PUT ON A LIL SHOW FOR US BY ACTING MAD.
> *


 Naw......killin nigguz of stupid shit is so 1990's :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 1 2008, 02:42 PM~10552877
> *Who is that?...
> 
> fukcin' nerd..ol' jiminie cricket ass lookin' muafucca
> 
> *


thats lil jon


----------



## Skim




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 1 2008, 03:30 PM~10553695
> *Naw......killin nigguz of stupid shit is so 1990's :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 07:10 PM~10555310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eazy

*What up blac peeps :wave: *


----------



## Skim




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 10:22 PM~10557202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 1 2008, 02:16 PM~10553226
> *Dirt, Swanga, Trudawg and the rest...bring your riders and your homies, let's have a meet and greet and get our BBQ on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sounds good to me....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10553603
> *I WAS AT WESTERN AND MANCHESTER TWO WEEKS AGO WHEN IT WAS POPPIN. SOME BRUVA BACKED HIS GRAND AM BUCKET INTO A DAMU RIDAZ CADDY. THEY GOT OUT AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. THE FOOL THAT HIT THEM, MASHES ON THE GAS, DOES A LIL SPIN OUT AROUND THEIR CAR AND ROLLS RIGHT PASSED THEM AND THEY DIDN'T EVEN KICK HIS CAR. THEY COULD HAVE BACKED OUT TO CHASE HIM, BUT INSTEAD THEY START YELLIN AT ALL THE CARS INFRONT OF THEM AT THE GAS STATION TO BACK UP SO THEY CAN GO CHASE HIM. BASICALLY GAVE THE GUY A LONG SHOT TO GET AWAY. IF THEY REALLY WANTED HIM, THEY'D HAVE BACKED UP AND LEFT THE SAME WAY HE DID. I DON'T THINK WANTED TO TUSSLE OVER THE NON EXISTENT DAMAGE TO THEIR CAR, BUT THEY HAD A REPUTATION TO MAINTAIN, SO THEY PUT ON A LIL SHOW FOR US BY ACTING MAD.
> *



What! they didn't pull him out the car and beat him down to a pulp? Thats how they do it in they movies!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 09:10 PM~10555310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*she need a make over..badly....*


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 1 2008, 03:21 PM~10552136
> *Maann U don’t wanna come back out here cuzzin, aint nuthing but hungry ass ****** out here waitin to catch ya slippin!
> 
> Let's trade spots, I wann kicc where aint nuthing but trees and my nearest naybor is like a blocc away!! LOL :biggrin:
> *




yeah i know dont forget i was a hungy azz loc at one time to n the land but this dum shit out here gets to me cuzzo i just b wanting to get away and come bacc & chill for awhile like a yr shit i got kids there u know...  

shit we aint gotta trade cuz get your azz out here property is still cheap its going up a lil but it alot of forclosers out here that dont need much work you feel me?

ive been trying to get sum homie out here but u know how that is? :uh: 

plus ill have sum true blue homiez out here u know..... :biggrin: 

dont get me rong sum cats out here cool but way bacc homies is better lol haha  


west up all good am to ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=N6g1AD38P0k
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HvUXcX6vJWc&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cR-HOUWd1Qc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=z2TiN4h0xns&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KfjNnGnTslM
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uRv7A5kWLqo
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_CrLNTCjn70


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2008, 09:58 PM~10548679
> *homie dont need to fucc wit a shop, he know how to handle his own scandal!!!!!!!
> *


KICK ROCKS HALF BREED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 2 2008, 05:53 AM~10558742
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N6g1AD38P0k
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HvUXcX6vJWc&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cR-HOUWd1Qc
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=z2TiN4h0xns&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KfjNnGnTslM
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uRv7A5kWLqo
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_CrLNTCjn70
> *




Kam-Peace Treaty..that wuz the cut..

Damn boy u up early in da morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 2 2008, 05:53 AM~10558742
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N6g1AD38P0k
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HvUXcX6vJWc&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cR-HOUWd1Qc
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=z2TiN4h0xns&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KfjNnGnTslM
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uRv7A5kWLqo
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_CrLNTCjn70
> *



Kam-Peace Treaty..that wuz the cut

Damn homie u up early.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 2 2008, 12:24 PM~10560206
> *Kam-Peace Treaty..that wuz the cut
> 
> Damn homie u up early.. :biggrin:
> *


OL SKOOL *****


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 2 2008, 01:22 PM~10560190
> *Kam-Peace Treaty..that wuz the cut..
> 
> Damn boy u up early in da morning.. :biggrin:
> *




ready for chow homie.....


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2008, 09:53 AM~10559609
> *KICK ROCKS HALF BREED!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


And still pullin hella bitches  So shut the fuck witcho somalian lookin ass. You look like them ****** that work at the airport, them arabic / african imported ******. Sloppy ass no car havin fake ass 43 Gangsta claimin ass *****. 

Beside what shop you work at again? You might hang out at Super Natural but you aint doin shit. You just hang around waitin for scraps. ***** you a shop cat! Infact Imma call the shop right now and you better answer the muthafuckin phone!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2008, 11:47 AM~10561134
> *And still pullin hella bitches   So shut the fuck witcho somalian lookin ass. You look like them ****** that work at the airport, them arabic / african imported ******. Sloppy ass no car havin fake ass 43 Gangsta claimin ass *****.
> 
> Beside what shop you work at again? You might hang out at Super Natural but you aint doin shit. You just hang around waitin for scraps. ***** you a shop cat! Infact Imma call the shop right now and you better answer the muthafuckin phone!
> *


YOU PULL HOES SAYING YOU'RE TIGER WOODS CADDY!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW YOU'RE A SHARE CROPPER ON ALL THAT LAND THAT MASSA OWNS!!!! NOW GO PICK ME SOME WATER MELON YOU HIP-NIP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: AND YOU STILL DON'T WANT TO RACE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

I called the shop and they asked me to have you sent back to Somalia :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SURE YOU DID


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 2 2008, 01:45 PM~10560333
> *cripn8ez
> *



but its fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 2 2008, 10:19 PM~10564072
> *but its fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Besides "Doc" are there any other black painters of lowriders that have created works of art like he has?


----------



## Skim

good question. Im sure there are a few. I know houston has some. Maurice from Individuals gets down on patterns.


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 05:53 PM~10568128
> *good question. Im sure there are a few. I know houston has some. Maurice from Individuals gets down on patterns.
> *


You have in pics of his work?????? Are there any you know of in the Dallas area?


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING

WHATS CRACCIN KINFOLK?...CHECK OUT THE NEW APPAREL SECTION

http://www.ogoriginalgangsta.com/store-og.htm


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@May 3 2008, 06:06 PM~10568219
> *You have in pics of his work??????  Are there any you know of in the Dallas area?
> *


I understand that Maurice from Individuals is now at Walts shop 'Street Toys in Jackson, Ms. doin big thangs! He has a topic on here in readers rides of his work. He did the black rag 4 from individuals that was centerfold in Lowrider mag a couple months back.


----------



## Skim

heres his work! He was out here in Texas for a minute

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323064


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 06:48 PM~10568460
> *I understand that Maurice from Individuals is now at Walts shop 'Street Toys in Jackson, Ms. doin big thangs! He has a topic on here in readers rides of his work. He did the black rag 4 from individuals that was centerfold in Lowrider mag a couple months back.
> *



Thx! Next time I am in that area I will have to roll through.


----------



## Skim




----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 06:57 PM~10568502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah, I have seen this before.....


----------



## payfred

> Whats been good witcha Uso.
> [/b]


chillen


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 4 2008, 03:35 AM~10570698
> *chillen
> *



whats up homie it was good seeing you at the show............ :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 4 2008, 09:10 AM~10571041
> *FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE COMING WAITING FOR DOWNLOADING...
> *



HERE YOU GO V BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE MORE PICS

























































[/quote]


----------



## fundimotorsports

Looked like Flaked was getting up there. Juan must have had a off day.. :0 That car did better then that at slamsession....


----------



## cripn8ez

[/img]


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so did the baby blu bigbody hit back bumper?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 07:57 PM~10568502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont know why t i boughty this


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 4 2008, 12:45 PM~10571678
> *so did the baby blu bigbody hit back bumper?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: CLEAN AS FUCC THOUGH


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 3 2008, 08:57 PM~10568502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 4 2008, 12:45 PM~10571682
> *dont know why t i boughty this
> *


just to add to his collection of cars plus him and Dwight who built the car are good friends. He is willing to sell the car it's just sitting in his shops showroom, I tried to make him pull it out before he got in trouble, but the back dump messed up on him, which I still need to go over and fix.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 4 2008, 12:07 PM~10571770
> *:nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown: CLEAN AS FUCC THOUGH
> *


DAMN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 4 2008, 08:45 PM~10573951
> *just to add to his collection of cars plus him and Dwight who built the car are good friends. He is willing to sell the car it's just sitting in his shops showroom, I tried to make him pull it out before he got in trouble, but the back dump messed up on him, which I still need to go over and fix.
> *


TRU THATS WATS UP


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 28 2008, 08:33 AM~10519665-->
> 
> 
> 
> he probly under larry and not from that real hoover st.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if that was the case he would be claiming Gangster Disciples and not Hoover Crip especially since Groove hassnt claim crip since 96-97 except (52hgc)... hes a fakeass e-banger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 28 2008, 09:06 PM~10526246
> *i got a homeboy thats from lawton ok that from 107 hoover but he under larry hoover
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then your homeboy is a confused wannabe...... we dont have anything to do with Larry Hoover or the GD nation Hoover is our street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 28 2008, 11:04 PM~10527803
> *i never hear niccas claim larry hoover but there alote of sets under him
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GD only.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61bckbmbr_@Apr 29 2008, 06:50 AM~10529629
> *being a GD what the hell is a larry Hoover, only Hoover Crips I know are Hoover st. crips in LA, if I'm missing something let me know, cause only Gang Larry Hoover is GD. It trips me out in these small towns how they try and combine Folks and Crips, and people and Bloods.
> *


yep striking up and putting 6's 5's stars and all sorts of shit.... its a case of bored kids in smalltown america trying to copy what they see on TV.....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 4 2008, 09:39 PM~10573909
> *
> *



west good homie had a good time chill riding and meet u cats..... :cheesy: you was killing me with that gas hopping.......... :0


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 5 2008, 08:10 AM~10577295
> *west good homie had a good time chill riding and meet u cats..... :cheesy: you was killing me with that gas hopping.......... :0
> *


you know how we do, might have to come up to Charlotte one Sunday and hit the streets.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 5 2008, 08:15 AM~10577310
> *you know how we do, might have to come up to Charlotte one Sunday and hit the streets.
> *



just say the word and ill set it up for a good cruse and good grub loco........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what- crackin' folks? pics look good Snow!!! Skim are you catholic flip or a muslim flip? go make me some fried rice!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 5 2008, 10:56 AM~10578671
> *what- crackin' folks? pics look good Snow!!!  Skim are you catholic flip or a muslim flip?  go make me some fried rice!!!!
> *


bitch I aint even Filipino :cheesy: But I'll tell you what. You keep fuckin with me imma send your bitch ass back to Angola pickin conflict diamonds out the side of a hill and thats real. Blood diamond ass *****.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

well whatever you are you still a slant eyed bitch!!!! I'll tll all your neighbors that you're reason their cats and dogs are missing!!! eat some popeye's instead before I send you back to your rice padi!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

don't be mad Skim because you're not a hundred percenter!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yall wild up in here, all this black on black violents lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 5 2008, 11:27 AM~10578818
> *don't be mad Skim because you're not a hundred percenter!!!!!!
> *


Neither are you SOMALI! You 100 percent bushman. 










You need to go help your raggedy ass village in Darfur. :0 I heard them muslim millitia ****** be lighten that ass up on sight just like them 52 Pueblo ****** was lighten up your hood. :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 5 2008, 11:17 AM~10578763
> *well whatever
> *


owned


----------



## Skim

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, *DOUBLE-V BABY*, sixduece619


This better be good or Im smashin.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 09:41 AM~10578935
> *Neither are you SOMALI! You 100 percent bushman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go help your raggedy ass village in Darfur. :0  I heard them muslim millitia ****** be lighten that ass up on sight just like them 52 Pueblo ****** was lighten up your hood. :0  :0
> *


"gods must be crazy"!!! love that movie!!! go back top korea and open up a kimchee cafÃ©!!!! stop sucking that longhorn dick and finish your ragtop before I t-roll your double dutch bus!!!!


----------



## Skim

LOL! This ***** I bet you click when you talk too :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

shut your mongolian ass up!!!! inbred ass malaysian!!! go pray to buddha and eat a dick!!!!!


----------



## Skim

Scotty I will when you get a car and stop frontin on that ostrich you got. This ***** always talkin bout how he wanna race. The ***** pulled up on a thick ass ostrich :uh: Take that shit somewhere else.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 4 2008, 02:35 AM~10570698
> *chillen
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 10:41 AM~10579430
> *Scotty I will when you get a car and stop frontin on that ostrich you got. This ***** always talkin bout how he wanna race. The ***** pulled up on a thick ass ostrich  :uh: Take that shit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 12:41 PM~10578935
> *Neither are you SOMALI! You 100 percent bushman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go help your raggedy ass village in Darfur. :0  I heard them muslim millitia ****** be lighten that ass up on sight just like them 52 Pueblo ****** was lighten up your hood. :0  :0
> *


:roflmao:
***** brought up the peptos


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 01:41 PM~10579430
> *Scotty I will when you get a car and stop frontin on that ostrich you got. This ***** always talkin bout how he wanna race. The ***** pulled up on a thick ass ostrich  :uh: Take that shit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skim you killin scottie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 01:41 PM~10579430
> *Scotty I will when you get a car and stop frontin on that ostrich you got. This ***** always talkin bout how he wanna race. The ***** pulled up on a thick ass ostrich  :uh: Take that shit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 09:49 AM~10579020
> *LOL! This ***** I bet you click when you talk too  :biggrin:
> *


I'M TIGER WOODS...........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GIMME COMBO #4 BTICH!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

skim working the rice padi!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

***** let go of me already you den lost :uh: Go back to reinforcing huts for the rainy season and get off deez nuts. :uh:


----------



## Dylante63

pulled up on a thick ass ostrich :uh: 








[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP PEEPS!! JUST GOT DONE DOING THE BIRTHDAY THANG. BEEN DRUNK FOR 4 DAYS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2008, 03:34 AM~10586343
> *WHAT UP PEEPS!! JUST GOT DONE DOING THE BIRTHDAY THANG.  BEEN DRUNK FOR 4 DAYS
> *


Well damn sounds like you take that birthday shit serious


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD BRUTHAZ??????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 6 2008, 06:02 AM~10586916
> *WEST GOOD BRUTHAZ??????????
> *


THE BLUE RAG


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 6 2008, 12:51 PM~10588293
> *THE BLUE RAG
> *




ON THE LEFT SIDE..............


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 6 2008, 12:51 PM~10588293
> *THE BLUE RAG
> *


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2008, 06:35 AM~10586480
> *Well damn sounds like you take that birthday shit serious
> *


DAAAAMN RIGHT!!


----------



## Skim

Good morning


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2008, 03:34 AM~10586343
> *WHAT UP PEEPS!! JUST GOT DONE DOING THE BIRTHDAY THANG.  BEEN DRUNK FOR 4 DAYS
> *


OL MOONSHINE SIPPIN MA PHAKA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP FELLAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

sup


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

wuts up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

chillin' and millin'!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is this scooty at the golds gym working out?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

MY DUMB ASS COUSIN ACTING A FOOL AT THE OLYMPIA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 7 2008, 11:26 AM~10599010
> *is this scooty at the golds gym working out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Carb'd up = :thumbsdown:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 7 2008, 01:43 PM~10599132
> *i want to grabb him up = :thumbsdown:
> *


keep that to your self :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 5 2008, 11:12 AM~10579251
> *shut your mongolian ass up!!!!  inbred ass malaysian!!!  go pray to buddha and eat a dick!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUNDI, YOU'RE NOT BLACK????????????? ***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutdog1978

wassup fellas


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 7 2008, 12:43 PM~10599702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 11:26 AM~10600140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope that's not him and the pale whale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

*****'S TITTIES ARE SHAPED LIKE A SWEET POTATO


----------



## cutdog1978

i can say this, in atlanta my wife is the 1st black woman to help build own lowrider. plus she can hop a car as well. she dont cause she's shy.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2008, 01:29 PM~10600166
> ******'S TITTIES ARE SHAPED LIKE A SWEET POTATO
> *


***** SAID YOU GOT YAM TITTIES


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2008, 12:04 PM~10599877
> *FUNDI, YOU'RE NOT BLACK?????????????  ***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*****.. :uh: Go build the same ole shit on 13"s and buy you sum cool points with lowriders. ole same ass reposting nagga...


> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 12:26 PM~10600140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn I was fat back in 2000 ... I gona dig out sum FTW pics SKIM..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 7 2008, 12:36 PM~10600414
> *i can say this, in atlanta my wife is the 1st black woman to help build own lowrider.  plus she can hop a car as well. she dont cause she's shy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lucky Kat.. :thumbsup: Looks and can hold her own...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 7 2008, 01:46 PM~10600563
> ******..  :uh:  Go build the same ole shit on 13"s and buy you sum cool points with lowriders. ole same ass reposting  nagga...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn I was fat back in 2000 ...  I gona dig out sum FTW pics SKIM..
> *


Go for it, you post them all the time.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2008, 12:29 PM~10600166
> ******'S TITTIES ARE SHAPED LIKE A SWEET POTATO
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 12:49 PM~10600595
> *Go for it, you post them all the time.
> *














:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 7 2008, 01:58 PM~10600691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


you got fake gucci bag pics but I got real deals of you so dont trip.  










the fuck you doin at Wal Mart in a fat lady cart. This ***** lookin like a handicapped Rick Ross. 
But the smoked out edition.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 01:21 PM~10600922
> *you got fake gucci bag pics but I got real deals of you so dont trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fuck you doin at Wal Mart in a fat lady cart.  This ***** lookin like a handicapped Rick Ross.
> But the smoked out edition.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


messed up knees.. :angry: I have to use crutchs at least once a month or so. muscle problems.. 

ya Tens is down now... I'll find you...


----------



## Skim

Speakin of them knees, you need to put some lotion on them ashy mahfuckas. Lick them shits or somethin


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 7 2008, 11:46 AM~10600563
> ******..  :uh:  Go build the same ole shit on 13"s and buy you sum cool points with lowriders. ole same ass reposting  nagga...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn I was fat back in 2000 ...  I gona dig out sum FTW pics SKIM..
> *


YOUR BROAD LOOK LIKE ROSANNE BARR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR TITTIES ARE SHAPED LIKE A POWDER HORN AND SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BLACK TRASH MARRIED wHITE TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.zshare.net/video/5108460ccd4568/
http://www.zshare.net/video/1652834e5ea060/
http://www.zshare.net/video/731886174186/
http://www.zshare.net/video/16437006336fb3/
http://www.zshare.net/video/911303ed03fa/



JAZMINE CASHMERE SCENES

http://www.zshare.net/video/167208848ce071/
http://www.zshare.net/video/170132858a35bf/
http://www.zshare.net/video/150504075a1894/
http://www.zshare.net/video/13839626dbedc1/
http://www.zshare.net/video/10152670c1bb0c/
http://www.zshare.net/video/8432282402e1/
http://www.zshare.net/video/45667785ab62/
http://www.zshare.net/video/3583101b5168e9/
http://www.zshare.net/video/76771d977e/
http://www.zshare.net/video/388631688eaefc/
http://www.zshare.net/video/35631769b6a01d/
http://www.zshare.net/video/16921576908ecd/
http://www.zshare.net/video/1922081af807e2/
http://www.zshare.net/video/25829814792a20/
http://www.zshare.net/video/2775766974a8e0/
http://www.zshare.net/video/27853433099dfd/
http://www.zshare.net/video/302188286fcd05/
http://www.zshare.net/video/3550426b7fa6c7/
http://www.zshare.net/video/311920872957c7/
http://www.zshare.net/video/3187401c80a6b7/
http://www.zshare.net/video/36321736f9e57c/
http://www.zshare.net/video/4810137c7fafc2/
http://www.zshare.net/video/53949544409910/
http://www.zshare.net/video/73197392806e/
http://www.zshare.net/video/16921576908ecd/
http://www.zshare.net/video/6055941f71ca/
http://www.zshare.net/video/26361742fdfd/
http://www.zshare.net/video/29924939d8ab/
http://www.zshare.net/video/276839107ebe/
http://www.zshare.net/video/58589104cef30d/
http://www.zshare.net/video/49683484c2e9a2/
http://www.zshare.net/video/2748462758b30e/
http://www.zshare.net/video/274897829d797e/
http://www.zshare.net/video/64326e9947/
http://www.zshare.net/video/64362e8b3a/


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 6 2008, 12:00 PM~10588365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ass got more dents than a 56buick


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 02:26 PM~10600140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tiddy chillin on the tub rail


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 7 2008, 01:18 PM~10601449
> *tiddy chillin on the tub rail
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PROBABLY HIS 1ST BATH IN 10 YEARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10601101
> *Speakin of them knees, you need to put some lotion on them ashy mahfuckas. Lick them shits or somethin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 7 2008, 03:18 PM~10601449
> *tiddy chillin on the tub rail
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+May 7 2008, 02:17 PM~10601443-->
> 
> 
> 
> that ass got more dents than a 56buick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 high mileage ...:ugh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2008, 02:19 PM~10601463
> *PROBABLY HIS 1ST BATH IN 10 YEARS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: I take showers.. 


She makes over 75k a year


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 7 2008, 08:39 PM~10603309
> *She makes over 75k a year
> *


that dont cure ugly :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 03:21 PM~10600922
> *you got fake gucci bag pics but I got real deals of you so dont trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fuck you doin at Wal Mart in a fat lady cart.  This ***** lookin like a handicapped Rick Ross.
> But the smoked out edition.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

YOU FUCCER'S ARE FUNNY AS FUCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA LOL



GOOD AM TO YOU MY BRUTHAZ............


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 7 2008, 07:39 PM~10603309
> *
> She makes over 75k a year
> *


Im callin bull shit. How she makin 75 grand a year and you flossin a full wizard interior up in that muthafucka.


----------



## TRUDAWG

How that pic get on the internet?? :0 



What's good People!!


----------



## Skim

what up fellas


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2008, 06:43 AM~10606415
> *Im callin bull shit. How she makin 75 grand a year and you flossin a full wizard interior up in that muthafucka.
> *


 :uh: welcome to 2008 that pic is 2yrs old... I invest into kids , home , and other properties...  I will retire at 45..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 8 2008, 09:10 AM~10606895
> *:uh: welcome to 2008 that pic is 2yrs old... I will retire at 45..
> *



But you said she makes all that money so you saying you gonna live off her?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2008, 08:43 AM~10607134
> *But you said she makes all that money so you saying you gonna live off her?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You got me. But I do work. she makes more.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 7 2008, 07:52 PM~10604574
> *that dont cure ugly :uh:
> *


OH JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 11:26 AM~10600140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** LOOKS LIKE THE SON OF FIDDLER AND SHIT!!!!!!!!!! BROAD LOOKS LIKE A HEE~HAW REJECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## fundimotorsports

And yet again you prove the mans crab theory on our people. Nothing but negative post. Great way to show how black low riders act.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 8 2008, 10:20 AM~10607462
> *And yet again you prove the mans crab theory on our people. Nothing but negative post. Great way to show how black low riders act.. :thumbsup:
> *


Fool shut up. You know if you cant take a joke then dont post. Everything was cool til you quoted on me so I had to attack.  Its not my fault you laid that man yam up on the tub rail. 

Shit you better grow thicker skin. You dont see me complaining that people come at me because Im half Jap. I can get my clown on. It dont matter who it is. Step to me with jokes and we can do this and that goes for anybody.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 8 2008, 08:20 AM~10607462
> *And yet again you prove the mans crab theory on our people. Nothing but negative post. Great way to show how black low riders act.. :thumbsup:
> *


***** YOU OFF THE PLANET!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU AIN'T NO RIDER!!!!!!!!! REMEMBER YOU DRIVE A JUICED, MERLIN THE MAGICIAN EXPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

YOU AND THAT PICTURE BRING YOURSELF DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!! REMEMBER, DON'T GET A wHITE WOMAN A wHITE MAN WOULDN'T WANT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 8 2008, 10:25 AM~10607500
> ****** YOU OFF THE PLANET!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU AIN'T NO RIDER!!!!!!!!!  REMEMBER YOU DRIVE A JUICED, MERLIN THE MAGICIAN EXPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** got a 98 'Sorcerer


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 7 2008, 08:47 AM~10597234
> *OL MOONSHINE SIPPIN MA PHAKA
> *


I'M ON DETOX NOW :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 8 2008, 09:27 AM~10607509
> *YOU AND THAT PICTURE BRING YOURSELF DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!  REMEMBER, DON'T GET A wHITE WOMAN A wHITE MAN WOULDN'T WANT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 8 2008, 08:38 AM~10607610
> *I'M ON DETOX NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85

TTT


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2008, 09:25 AM~10607498
> *Fool shut up.  You know if you cant take a joke then dont post. Everything was cool til you quoted on me so I had to attack.   Its not my fault you laid that man yam up on the tub rail.
> 
> Shit you better grow thicker skin. You dont see me complaining that people come at me because Im half Jap.  I can get my clown on. It dont matter who it is. Step to me with jokes and we can do this and that goes for anybody.
> *


I won't talking to you ..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 8 2008, 01:34 PM~10608403
> *I won't talking to you ..
> *


***** you are about as smart as a bag of gravel......

pm keef for grammar help


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 8 2008, 05:48 PM~10611553
> ****** you are about as smart as a bag of gravel......
> 
> pm keef for grammar help
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

get up get ready for chow sit on your bunks get ready for chow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




west good loc'z????????????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2008, 08:31 AM~10614484
> *get up get ready for chow sit on your bunks get ready for chow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> west good loc'z????????????????
> *


NUTHIN. TRYING TO ENJOY MY DAY OFF. IT'S RAINING LIKE SHIT OUT HERE THOUGH :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 9 2008, 09:32 AM~10614488
> *NUTHIN.  TRYING TO ENJOY MY DAY OFF.  IT'S RAINING LIKE SHIT OUT HERE THOUGH :angry:
> *



thats dam strom passed through here last night fucced a few things up but its sunny and hot now, im charging the batts on the cadi for this weekend..

shit i had 2 teeth pulled and a rootcanel done wednsday so im still fuuced up  and i dont l like taking pills so im sitting here like the tough guy i am!!!!!!!! lol haha :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

nuttin but blue skys and shunshine round hurr :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 9 2008, 09:42 AM~10614526
> *nuttin but blue skys and shunshine round hurr :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



thats part of an oldie but goodie


with or with her my life is feeled with gloom , so day after day i stay locced up n my room, it might seem strang but i wish it would rain rain rain.... haha 

who knows that song???????


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbiLZS_HFx0


----------



## cripn8ez

on them 13's what do u do?????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seAij-TkLao


----------



## cripn8ez

old school friday!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPEx8Gsa0XA


----------



## 187PURE

AY WHO SINGS THAT SONG ABOUT PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY FROM BACK IN THE DAY? IT GOES A LIL SOMETHIN LIKE THIS... _"SHARE-SHARE WITH ME.. TONIIIIGHT.. IT'S NOTHIN BUT A SANDWICH, YOU SEE..."_


----------



## cripn8ez

i cant find it no where??????????????


----------



## cripn8ez

who remembers this??????

the homie shawn (LA MAC)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDB9FMdkLrg


HAHA LOL HELLAVA........


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 9 2008, 10:42 AM~10614854
> *AY WHO SINGS THAT SONG ABOUT PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY FROM BACK IN THE DAY?  IT GOES A LIL SOMETHIN LIKE THIS... "SHARE-SHARE WITH ME.. TONIIIIGHT.. IT'S NOTHIN BUT A SANDWICH, YOU SEE..."
> *


twennynine feat. lenny white i'll try and upload it and give you a link.


----------



## 61bckbmbr

dbl


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiGgUwgHGAo


BOOM BAM HERE IT IS...........


----------



## cripn8ez

WHATS GOOD HOMIE?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, 61bckbmbr


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's twine titty at???


----------



## 61bckbmbr

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LSX5DQHI
damn you beat me to it what it do cripn.


----------



## cripn8ez

CHARGING THE BATTS AND EATING SOUP ...........  HAD TEETH PULLED AND AROOT CANEL OOOUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6KqSDGtjRM

REAL OLDIE BUT GOODIE HERE..........

WHATS THE B-NIZZ N THE ATL?


----------



## 61bckbmbr

what yall know about this shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hh8BZNqsKA
cripn ya should have checked out my ipod up in Gboro,you would have liked it.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 11:53 AM~10615507
> *what yall know about this shit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hh8BZNqsKA
> cripn ya should have checked out my ipod  up in Gboro,you would have liked it.
> *




OOOH YES I KNOW BOUT ALL THAT THATS THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


IPOD WHAT WAS ON IT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

that's the joint there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

DONT FORGET THIS 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRBPwWHvgvg


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2008, 11:58 AM~10615560
> *OOOH YES I KNOW BOUT ALL THAT THATS THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> IPOD WHAT WAS ON IT?
> *


I just got some shit, but since they put us by the dj and the speakers I didn't bump my shit like I usually do.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 9 2008, 11:59 AM~10615575
> *that's the joint there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




YOU DONT KNOW BOUT THAT YOUNGSTA?????? HAHA WEST GOOD BIG HOMIE?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 12:01 PM~10615586
> *I just got some shit, but since they put us by the dj and the speakers I didn't bump my shit like I usually do.
> *



U SHOULD HAVE CHILLED IN THE BACC WITH US WITH THE BBQ GOING ALL WE NEEDED WAS SUM JAMS ?????????? :0 


SHIT I MIGHT BBQ N 2 WEEKS ILL LET YOU KNOW IF YOU WANNA ROLL DOWN ONTHE WESTSIDE????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2008, 12:02 PM~10615597
> *U SHOULD HAVE CHILLED IN THE BACC WITH US WITH THE BBQ GOING ALL WE NEEDED WAS SUM JAMS ?????????? :0
> SHIT I MIGHT BBQ N 2 WEEKS ILL LET YOU KNOW IF YOU WANNA ROLL DOWN ONTHE WESTSIDE????????? :biggrin:
> *


man I gotta chill out for acouple weeks I'm tryin to go to the picnic in Tulsa next month, so I gotta be good. but we will hook up this summer.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2008, 08:01 AM~10615589
> *YOU DONT KNOW BOUT THAT YOUNGSTA?????? HAHA WEST GOOD BIG HOMIE?
> *


JUST LOUNGIN' THE LAKE HOMIE!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 12:04 PM~10615616
> *man I gotta chill out for acouple weeks I'm tryin to go to the picnic in Tulsa next month, so I gotta be good. but we will hook up this summer.
> *



FO SHO LOCO.......... WE GOT ALL SUMMER....


MY FAVORIT JAM RIGHT HERE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYSlLERpZ_0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 9 2008, 12:05 PM~10615625
> *JUST LOUNGIN' THE LAKE HOMIE!!!
> *



YOU STILL PISSING OFF THE WOOD IN YOU R HOOD?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CHOPPING THE WOODS DOWN DAY BY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

ME TOO I WASHED MY PITS N THE FRONT YARD TODAY THEY WAS ALL LOOKING OUT THE WINDOW THEN I LET ONE GO TO DRY OFF I LUV IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 9 2008, 12:13 PM~10615672
> *
> 
> *




NICE :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

>




















[/quote]


----------



## Dirt422

Maaan ya'll got me here @ work on one! LOL

Haboglobin baby!! LOL I'm ready 2 come thru the parking lot on 3hree's!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 9 2008, 03:26 PM~10617178
> *Maaan ya'll got me here @ work on one! LOL
> 
> Haboglobin baby!! LOL I'm ready 2 come thru the parking lot on 3hree's!
> *




SHIT IS CRAZY RIGHT??????


FUNNY SHIT............. :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hey Dirt, is that new tray ready yet?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

YOU NEED TO LET ME BLESS THAT TRUNK SNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 9 2008, 08:25 PM~10619115
> *YOU NEED TO LET ME BLESS THAT TRUNK SNOW!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pleas the ***** wants to hop.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 08:38 PM~10620019
> *pleas the ***** wants to hop.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 06:38 PM~10620019
> *pleas the ***** wants to hop.
> *


and............. ***** fuck you!!!!!!! skunk head bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 9 2008, 02:36 PM~10618025
> *Hey Dirt, is that new tray ready yet?
> *






my paint supoosed to get shot the next few days, but my cuzzin is trippin puttin my sh*t on the bacc burner. :uh: 
....cant complain though he givin me a hell of a deal......


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 9 2008, 09:13 AM~10615672
> *
> 
> *




Thats U Double V?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2008, 10:48 AM~10615456
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiGgUwgHGAo
> BOOM BAM HERE IT IS...........
> *


YEAH-YEAH-YEAH GOOD LOOKIN!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 10:50 AM~10615477
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LSX5DQHI
> damn you beat me to it what it do cripn.
> *


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 10:53 AM~10615507
> *what yall know about this shit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hh8BZNqsKA
> *


 :thumbsup: I WAS JUST BANGIN THAT SHIT THE OTHER DAY. EVERYBODY AND THEY MOMMA WANTED A COPY.


----------



## 187PURE

ALRIGHT, SINCE EVERYBODY SHOWING THEIR AGE LET ME SHOW MINE:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=S1iNEL7jxkw


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 9 2008, 10:38 PM~10620019
> *pleas the ***** wants to hop.
> *



it does a lil sum thing????????? :biggrin: that was only 4 batts to the front that day 61 next time i c ya illhave all 8 to the front so i can touch the sky too!!!!!!!!!!  lol all so ill have the caprice ready fo ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 4 2008, 04:45 AM~10570949
> *whats up homie it was good seeing you at the show............ :biggrin:
> *


You too man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 9 2008, 08:03 PM~10620684
> *Thats U Double V?
> *


BUILT THAT FOR MY BIG COUSIN.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 10 2008, 05:35 AM~10622345
> *it does a lil sum thing????????? :biggrin: that was only 4 batts to the front that day 61 next time i c ya illhave all 8 to the front so i can touch the sky too!!!!!!!!!!  lol all so ill have the caprice ready fo ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOT FOR ME *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 10 2008, 03:51 PM~10624150
> *BUILT THAT FOR MY  BIG COUSIN.
> *


og big ratt


----------



## 187PURE

_HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY WEENIES!!_


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2008, 09:22 AM~10627393
> *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY WEENIES!!
> *



bacc at cha foooolie-ooo.....................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 11:26 AM~10600140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIS TITTY LOOKS LIKE THOSE BABY TOY SEALS YOU BUY AT SEAWORLD!!!!!!!!!! THE BROAD LOOKS LIKE THOSE TRAILER TRASH HOES YOU SEE ON COPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## manu samoa

BIG SCOTTY IS TOO BLACK...TOO STRONG!!! HE PUT THE 'N' IN THE 'N' WORD!!!! HE PUT THE CHOCOLATE IN YOUR WIFE'S PUDDING!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jc9De5_lJDk :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Aye fellas help a brutha out :angry: :angry: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409329


----------



## TRUDAWG

double post


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I GOT 'EM RYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 12 2008, 01:28 PM~10635146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS THICC ILL  :cheesy: :biggrin:  I LIKE THEM THICC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE IS A FEW MORE PICS FROM THE PHOTO SHOOT WITH ECS MAGAZINE










































































































[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

very nice Snow!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 12 2008, 01:59 PM~10635429
> *very nice Snow!!!!
> *



THANX LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 9 2008, 11:40 PM~10620488
> *and.............  ***** fuck you!!!!!!!  skunk head bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


haha ***** don't get mad, you still my homie.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 12 2008, 10:14 AM~10635595
> *haha ***** don't get mad, you still my homie.
> *


mad for what????????????? you took your shit to the mexicans to get built and not your people!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 12 2008, 02:16 PM~10635624
> *mad for what?????????????  you took your shit to the mexicans to get built and not your people!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 12 2008, 12:56 PM~10635403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TITE CUZZIN. I HOPE THAT'S A 2 LIT AND NOT A 16 OZ :0


----------



## cripn8ez

AINT NO ITALIANS N EAST L.A










CUZ WHERE N SOUTH CENTRAL L.A & CHARLOTTE NC ....


HAHA LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 12 2008, 01:23 PM~10635687
> *AINT NO ITALIANS N EAST L.A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUZ WHERE N SOUTH CENTRAL L.A & CHARLOTTE NC ....
> HAHA LOL
> *


PEEP THE PENDLETON :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 12 2008, 02:25 PM~10635711
> *PEEP THE PENDLETON :biggrin:
> *



HAHA THEM WAS THE SHIT BACC THEN I STILL HAVE 2 OF MINEZ FROM BACC N THE DAYS A BLUE 1 & A BLACC ONE..........  NO VATO'S LOCO JUST CRIPN........ THEM DAYZ THEM DAYZ.......... MISS THEM BUT DONT WANT THEM BACC..........


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 12 2008, 02:23 PM~10635683
> *TITE CUZZIN.  I HOPE THAT'S A 2 LIT AND NOT A 16 OZ :0
> *




HAHA YEAH 2 LITTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANX CUZZIN..............

ONLY 4 BATTS THOUGH..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TRU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 12 2008, 01:27 PM~10635722
> *HAHA THEM WAS THE SHIT BACC THEN I STILL HAVE 2 OF MINEZ FROM BACC N THE DAYS A BLUE 1 & A BLACC ONE..........  NO VATO'S LOCO JUST CRIPN........ THEM DAYZ THEM DAYZ.......... MISS THEM BUT DONT WANT THEM BACC..........
> *


GREENSPANS


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 12 2008, 02:16 PM~10635624
> *mad for what?????????????  you took your shit to the mexicans to get built and not your people!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


***** name one mexican who has worked on my car. ***** get a car. and quit postin other peoples shit.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 12 2008, 03:28 PM~10636221
> ****** name one mexican who has worked on my car. ***** get a car. and quit postin other peoples shit.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 12 2008, 11:28 AM~10636221
> ****** name one mexican who has worked on my car. ***** get a car. and quit postin other peoples shit.
> *


hilow!!!!!!!!!!!! full of mexicans!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 12 2008, 03:32 PM~10636243
> *hilow!!!!!!!!!!!!  full of mexicans!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got hi low pumps but my car has never been in LA, Chi-town built and majority of it built in my garage, so get your facts straight.


----------



## "G-Money"

lmao, yawl some foo's up in here. 

How it Be Black Ryders.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 12 2008, 01:31 PM~10636235
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 13 2008, 03:40 AM~10642318
> *I got hi low pumps but my car has never been in LA, Chi-town built and majority of it built in my garage, so get your facts straight.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUNDI'S FAVORITE BOOK!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7F7Cx8rA4k&feature=related

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjPXCvuFGIA&feature=related


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10643449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI'S FAVORITE BOOK!!!!!!!!
> *


***** you just can't get the taste of my nutts out your mouth.. :uh: I knew you where a phoney by your post... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 13 2008, 11:16 AM~10644863
> ****** you just can't get the taste of my nutts out your mouth.. :uh: I knew you where a phoney by your post... :thumbsup:
> *


*****, I KNEW YOU WERE A PHONEY BY YOUR INTERIOR, YOUR BROAD, YOUR ASHEY LEGS, YOUR CHAPPED LIPS AND YOUR BOOMERANG TITTIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 12:11 PM~10643561
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7F7Cx8rA4k&feature=related
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


good one


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 02:41 PM~10645049
> ******, I KNEW YOU WERE A PHONEY BY YOUR INTERIOR, YOUR BROAD, YOUR ASHEY LEGS, YOUR CHAPPED LIPS AND YOUR BOOMERANG TITTIES!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 12:41 PM~10645049
> ******, I KNEW YOU WERE A PHONEY BY YOUR INTERIOR, YOUR BROAD, YOUR ASHEY LEGS, YOUR CHAPPED LIPS AND YOUR BOOMERANG TITTIES!!!!!!!!
> *


And you have pics of what.. ya just what i thought... Nothing. fake ass koon looking fucker. sut up and stop saying my name.. Should be working on something then being in here 24/7. Loser.....


----------



## "G-Money"

> HERE IS A FEW MORE PICS FROM THE PHOTO SHOOT WITH ECS MAGAZINE


[/quote]

Now thats whats up. nice pics


----------



## Skim

yaaaaawn, good mownin


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 13 2008, 05:32 PM~10648400
> *And you have pics of what.. ya just what i thought... Nothing. fake ass koon looking fucker. sut up and stop saying my name.. Should be working on something then being in here 24/7. Loser.....
> *


YOU STUPID BLUE BLACK MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!! THE CARS I HAVE ARE WORTH MORE THAN YOUR MIDEVIL KNIGHTS EXPO AND YOUR OLD LADY'S 1984 CIRCLE K CRACKER PERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO NOW WHEN I POST SOME SHIT UP YOU'RE GOING TO FEEL MORE STUPID THAN YOU ALREADY ARE!!!!!!!!!! BOY YOU BETTER GET SOME JERGENS FOR THOSE KNEES BEFORE YOU SPEAK IN MY PRESENCE!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 14 2008, 09:22 AM~10652988
> *YOU STUPID BLUE BLACK MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!  THE CARS I HAVE ARE WORTH MORE THAN YOUR MIDEVIL KNIGHTS EXPO AND YOUR OLD LADY'S 1984 CIRCLE K CRACKER PERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SO  NOW WHEN I POST SOME SHIT UP YOU'RE GOING TO FEEL MORE STUPID THAN YOU ALREADY ARE!!!!!!!!!!  BOY YOU BETTER GET SOME JERGENS FOR THOSE KNEES BEFORE YOU SPEAK IN MY PRESENCE!!!!!!
> *


You are one of those (Always gona) ******* I can see.. :uh: 

I got to put money into other things right now.. Planning ahead for retirement at 40 ... then I can do what I want....Right now My kids are first....

Skim did you get any of your pics from FTW? They really fucked Peaple over... I lost all my build up pics from static drop to hydro install.. :angry: I got sum saved on disk some where..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 14 2008, 08:58 AM~10653209
> *You are one of those (Always gona) ******* I can see.. :uh:
> 
> I got to put money into other things right now..  Planning ahead for retirement at 40 ... then I can do what I want....Right now My kids are first....
> 
> Skim did you get any of your pics from FTW? They really fucked Peaple over... I lost all my build up pics from static drop to hydro install..  :angry:  I got sum saved on disk some where..
> *


HOW YOU GONNA RETIRE ON A CLAIROL PERM BUDGET *****?????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

nice!!!


----------



## Skim

fool said blue black. I know you just aint gonna sit there and take that!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2008, 09:14 AM~10653357
> *fool said blue black. I know you just aint gonna sit there and take that!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 14 2008, 10:14 AM~10653357-->
> 
> 
> 
> fool said blue black. I know you just aint gonna sit there and take that!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 14 2008, 10:16 AM~10653375
> *:biggrin:
> *



I need to reference that again..................................post up the pic!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

what strip club yall got them from lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 14 2008, 10:35 AM~10653989
> *what strip club yall got them from lol :biggrin:
> *


hoodratz???????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 14 2008, 01:42 PM~10654061
> *hoodratz???????
> *


 :roflmao: I KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT THE WHOLE TIME CAUSE I AINT KNOW IF THAT WAS ONE OF THEM *****'S WIVES :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

if it is my c :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup crawling?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 14 2008, 11:46 AM~10654097
> *:roflmao: I KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT THE WHOLE TIME CAUSE I AINT KNOW IF THAT WAS ONE OF THEM *****'S WIVES :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 14 2008, 11:46 AM~10654097
> *:roflmao: I KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT THE WHOLE TIME CAUSE I AINT KNOW IF THAT WAS ONE OF THEM *****'S WIVES :biggrin:
> *




you was biting yo tounge huh!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i like the one with the long weave...anyways...y'all see Cube representing Lowriding in this months issue of rides?


----------



## cripn8ez

west good homie's thanx on the props on the pics with the south carolina hoodrats haha lol naw not my wife lol........

i c more shit talking been craccing n here u fools are crazy funny too.......

naw homie i sold out i married a white gurl haha j/k...... forreal though a snow bunny,........ lol i kill my self.......


----------



## DIPN714

THIS IS A A BROTHER DOES IT


----------



## DIPN714

...........


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 14 2008, 03:35 PM~10655714
> *west good homie's thanx on the props on the pics with the south carolina hoodrats haha lol naw not my wife lol........
> 
> i c more shit talking been craccing n here u fools are crazy funny too.......
> 
> naw homie i sold out i married a white gurl haha j/k...... forreal though a snow bunny,........ lol i kill my self.......
> *



Man after all those years of messin with strictly the sistas..What happened..LOL

I thought once you go black you neva go back!! :biggrin: 


j/k homie as long as you found the gurl dat's down for you!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> HERE IS A FEW MORE PICS FROM THE PHOTO SHOOT WITH ECS MAGAZINE


[/quote]



nice pics :tongue: :tongue: :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Sno cuzz, what up wit'dem mikcy thompson tires and orange juice makin' knoccoffs??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 14 2008, 04:19 PM~10655129
> *i like the one with the long weave...anyways...y'all see Cube representing Lowriding in this months issue of rides?
> *


SHE FAVORS THE HOOD RAT I SMASHED LAST WEEK. BITCH CREPT IN MY PANTS POCKET AND STOLE $10 WHILE I WAS IN THE BATHROOM.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 14 2008, 05:35 PM~10655714
> *west good homie's thanx on the props on the pics with the south carolina hoodrats haha lol naw not my wife lol........
> 
> i c more shit talking been craccing n here u fools are crazy funny too.......
> 
> naw homie i sold out i married a white gurl haha j/k...... forreal though a snow bunny,........ lol i kill my self.......
> *


AAAAWWW SHIT!! WAIT TIL SCOTTY GETS A HOLD OF THIS SHIT :0


----------



## Tyrone

> lmao, yawl some foo's up in here.
> 
> How it Be Black Ryders.
> [/b]


What's happening, 'G'?! Get at me cuz!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 14 2008, 10:11 AM~10653324
> *HOW YOU GONNA RETIRE ON A CLAIROL PERM BUDGET *****?????????
> *


Wow. Scotty...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 14 2008, 02:59 PM~10654177
> *sup crawling?
> *


SUP DVB HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 14 2008, 09:04 PM~10656764
> *Man after all those years of messin with strictly the sistas..What happened..LOL
> 
> I thought once you go black you neva go back!! :biggrin:
> j/k homie as long as you found the gurl dat's down for you!
> *




yeah homie she is way down with me all the way.......... :biggrin: 


dirt dont trip u know i still got sum sissta'z n my stables loco i still have a few clydsdale's


----------



## cripn8ez

nice pics :tongue: :tongue: :wow:
[/quote]



thanx 64 ec_style................


----------



## fundimotorsports

> nice pics :tongue: :tongue: :wow:


thanx 64 ec_style................ 
[/quote]
You guys coming up for the Kinston. Picnic?...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 14 2008, 10:14 PM~10657305
> *Sno cuzz, what up wit'dem mikcy thompson tires and orange juice makin' knoccoffs??
> *




haha no miccy thompson tires here loc knoc off joke haha thats funny...


175/70/14 handcook tires foolie-o  i have them for sale too 65 + shipping


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 14 2008, 11:22 PM~10658365
> *What's happening, 'G'?! Get at me cuz!
> *


Whats good witcha fam. 

I'll get atcha today


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 14 2008, 11:42 PM~10657960
> *AAAAWWW SHIT!! WAIT TIL SCOTTY GETS A HOLD OF THIS SHIT :0
> *




you talking bout malcom scotty???????? haha fucc that he cant say shit with his old azz lol.........


hello brutha scotty did u make it to the moss today # 51 on log beach bully....... haha  



took your $10 wow thats cheap only $10 for sum ass it use to be mc donalds and sum lot???????????? haha 

slap that hood rat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2008, 06:55 AM~10659861
> *you talking bout malcom scotty???????? haha fucc that he cant say shit with his old azz lol.........
> hello brutha scotty  did u  make it to the moss today # 51 on log beach bully....... haha
> took your $10 wow thats cheap only $10 for sum ass it use to be mc donalds and sum lot???????????? haha
> 
> slap that hood rat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


I GAVE THE BITCH 20 FROM THE GATE!! MY HOMBOY BROUGHT THOSE YAMPS OVER THE SPOT. THEM BITCHES GOT TO SMOKING THAT WATER AND LISTENING TO THAT LIL WAYNE SHIT, AND STARTED TAKING OFF THEY CLOTHES.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 15 2008, 09:57 AM~10660330
> *I GAVE THE BITCH 20 FROM THE GATE!!  MY HOMBOY BROUGHT THOSE YAMPS OVER THE SPOT.  THEM BITCHES GOT TO SMOKING THAT WATER AND LISTENING TO THAT LIL WAYNE SHIT, AND STARTED TAKING OFF THEY CLOTHES.
> *



HAHA THAT WATER THAT WILL DO IT EVERY TIME........

MAN I USE TO GET WET AND FUCC THE SHIT OUTA HOE'S GOOD TIME THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> nice pics :tongue: :tongue: :wow:


thanx 64 ec_style................ 
[/quote]


whens the next shoot i wanna come :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> thanx 64 ec_style................


whens the next shoot i wanna come :cheesy:
[/quote]


NOT SURE BUT ILL LET U KNOW HOMIE ALL IS WELCOME ON THE WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!  


ACTUALY I HAVE A PHOTO SHOOT WITH A MAGAZINE OUTA CHI TOWN THEY POSSE TO HIT ME THIS WEEK FOR MY CADI & THE CAPRICE (CRIPN8EZ) BUT NOT SURE WHEN EXACTLY :uh: ITS CALLED JEWELZ MAGAZINE ITS THERE 1ST PAPER COPY..........


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> whens the next shoot i wanna come :cheesy:


NOT SURE BUT ILL LET U KNOW HOMIE ALL IS WELCOME ON THE WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!  
ACTUALY I HAVE A PHOTO SHOOT WITH A MAGAZINE OUTA CHI TOWN THEY POSSE TO HIT ME THIS WEEK FOR MY CADI & THE CAPRICE (CRIPN8EZ) BUT NOT SURE WHEN EXACTLY :uh: ITS CALLED JEWELZ MAGAZINE ITS THERE 1ST PAPER COPY..........
[/quote]


  i just wanna look :biggrin: my 65 wont be ready probably for another year or so, dont want to rush it  

are you coming up on the 25th for the low-rider.com picnic?


----------



## cripn8ez

> NOT SURE BUT ILL LET U KNOW HOMIE ALL IS WELCOME ON THE WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!
> ACTUALY I HAVE A PHOTO SHOOT WITH A MAGAZINE OUTA CHI TOWN THEY POSSE TO HIT ME THIS WEEK FOR MY CADI & THE CAPRICE (CRIPN8EZ) BUT NOT SURE WHEN EXACTLY :uh: ITS CALLED JEWELZ MAGAZINE ITS THERE 1ST PAPER COPY..........


   i just wanna look :biggrin: my 65 wont be ready probably for another year or so, dont want to rush it  

are you coming up on the 25th for the low-rider.com picnic?
[/quote]


DONT KNOW BOUT THAT ONE YET TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN????????


JUST TAKE YOUR TIME WIT THE 65 HOMIE IT WILL COME TOGETHER :cheesy: 


SHIT U CAN COME LOOK WE CAN CHILL TO BBQ OR SUM THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2008, 10:24 AM~10660930
> *    i just wanna look :biggrin:    my 65 wont be ready probably for another year or so, dont want to rush it
> 
> are you coming up on the 25th for the low-rider.com picnic?
> 
> DONT KNOW BOUT THAT ONE YET TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN????????
> JUST TAKE YOUR TIME WIT THE 65 HOMIE IT WILL COME TOGETHER :cheesy:
> SHIT U CAN COME LOOK WE CAN CHILL TO BBQ OR SUM THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




hell yeah sounds like a plan


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

double


----------



## cripn8ez

> DONT KNOW BOUT THAT ONE YET TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN????????
> JUST TAKE YOUR TIME WIT THE 65 HOMIE IT WILL COME TOGETHER :cheesy:
> SHIT U CAN COME LOOK WE CAN CHILL TO BBQ OR SUM THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hell yeah sounds like a plan 
[/quote]


JUST HIT ME ANYTIME HOME WE'LL MAKE IT HAPPEN CAPTIN...........


----------



## Skim

ALWAYS PLAYIN CAPTAIN SAVE A *****. WE'LL LET THE TOPIC BE THE JUDGE!!



> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 14 2008, 02:20 PM~10654732-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S SAD.  THE GIRL IS PROBLEMATIC.  I DON'T FIND HUMOR IN SICK PEOPLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:02 AM~10660352
> *NOT ME. I FOUND THAT  OL WILD ASS BITCH FUNNY AS FUCK.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 15 2008, 08:06 AM~10660366
> *THAT'S CAUSE YOU AINT SHIT
> *


CHECK IT OUT. THIS BITCH WAS STRAIGHT WILIN' OUT AND I THOUGHT THE SHIT WAS FUNNY. 187 GET ALL BUTT HURT CAUSE I SAID IT WAS FUNNY. :uh: ALWAYS PLAYIN CAPTAIN!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5eXNClwV5AM

*YA'LL BE THE JUDGE.^^^^*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 14 2008, 08:29 PM~10658418
> *SUP DVB HOMIE
> *


chillin homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2008, 03:55 AM~10659861
> *you talking bout malcom scotty???????? haha fucc that he cant say shit with his old azz lol.........
> hello brutha scotty  did u  make it to the moss today # 51 on log beach bully....... haha
> took your $10 wow thats cheap only $10 for sum ass it use to be mc donalds and sum lot???????????? haha
> 
> slap that hood rat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


SNOW YOU PUT YOUR SUNSCREEN ON TODAY? LIGHT BRIGHT ASS EDDIE KENDRICKS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2008, 11:26 AM~10661344
> *ALWAYS PLAYIN CAPTAIN SAVE A *****. WE'LL LET THE TOPIC BE THE JUDGE!!
> CHECK IT OUT. THIS BITCH WAS STRAIGHT WILIN' OUT AND I THOUGHT THE SHIT WAS FUNNY. 187  GET ALL BUTT HURT CAUSE I SAID IT WAS FUNNY. :uh:  ALWAYS PLAYIN CAPTAIN!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5eXNClwV5AM
> 
> YA'LL BE THE JUDGE.^^^^
> *


KNEEGROW PLEEZ :uh: THAT COULD BE YO' BABY SISTA OUT THERE LIKE THAT. I USED TO BE KICKIN IT OVER THESE GOON ASS ****** CRIB. THEY USED TO BRING OVER OUTCASTS AND RUNAWAYS ALL THE TIME, AND THROW THEM IN THE "DEEP WATERS" FOR ****** TO FUCK. NOW I AINT SAYING I AINT GET MY DICK SUCKED, BUT YOU SEE HOW SHIT HAPPENS WHEN YOUNG BITCHES AINT GOT NO GUIDANCE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 15 2008, 08:56 AM~10661487
> *KNEEGROW PLEEZ :uh: THAT COULD BE YO' BABY SISTA OUT THERE LIKE THAT.  I USED TO BE KICKIN IT OVER THESE GOON ASS ****** CRIB.  THEY USED TO BRING OVER OUTCASTS AND RUNAWAYS ALL THE TIME, AND THROW THEM IN THE "DEEP WATERS" FOR ****** TO FUCK.  NOW I AINT SAYING I AINT GET MY DICK SUCKED, BUT YOU SEE HOW SHIT HAPPENS WHEN YOUNG BITCHES AINT GOT NO GUIDANCE.
> *


true


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 15 2008, 10:56 AM~10661487
> *KNEEGROW PLEEZ :uh: THAT COULD BE YO' BABY SISTA OUT THERE LIKE THAT.  I USED TO BE KICKIN IT OVER THESE GOON ASS ****** CRIB.  THEY USED TO BRING OVER OUTCASTS AND RUNAWAYS ALL THE TIME, AND THROW THEM IN THE "DEEP WATERS" FOR ****** TO FUCK.  NOW I AINT SAYING I AINT GET MY DICK SUCKED, BUT YOU SEE HOW SHIT HAPPENS WHEN YOUNG BITCHES AINT GOT NO GUIDANCE.
> *



***** YOU WAS IN ON THE EXPLOITATION TOO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2008, 12:19 PM~10661630
> ****** YOU WAS IN ON THE EXPLOITATION TOO!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I FELT BAD AFTERWARDS  






















ALL 50 SOME-ODD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

YOU WAS GETTIN SOME RETARD HEAD :0


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2008, 10:56 AM~10661994
> *YOU WAS GETTIN SOME RETARD HEAD :0
> *


aint nuthin wrong w/ a lil retard pussy now and again


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2008, 12:56 PM~10661994
> *YOU WAS GETTIN SOME RETARD HEAD :0
> *


MIGHT AS WELL SAY. THEM BITCHES WAS USUALLY DRUGED


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 15 2008, 01:57 PM~10662010
> *aint nuthin wrong w/ a lil retard pussy now and again
> *



ASS LONG AS THEY DONT LOOK LIKE THIS WITH A HELMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2008, 10:59 AM~10662025
> *ASS LONG AS THEY DONT LOOK LIKE THIS WITH A HELMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *













I'd hit it


----------



## cripn8ez

DAM DIDNT KNOW THE PIC WAS THAT BIG DIDNT MEAN TO SCAAAARRRRE YOU LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHALOL


DVB THATS ALL YOU COWBOY...........

OOOH WAIT SKIM IS THE COWBOY DVB THATS U MALCOM X TRA OLD CUZZ.......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 15 2008, 02:00 PM~10662033
> *
> I'd hit it
> *



NAW NOT ME TO PAIL................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2008, 01:57 PM~10662004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bitch got some long nips lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WHERES FUNDI'S BITCHASS AT? HIS HOUSE MUSTA GOT A FLAT TIRE!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 15 2008, 03:17 PM~10663902
> *WHERES FUNDI'S BITCHASS AT? HIS HOUSE MUSTA GOT A FLAT TIRE!!!
> *


I'm always here. Just chilling out in the garage. ( Iphone ).. Don't need to post to ignorance.. :twak:

Waitnig for a shit talker to post pics .. :uh: All talk and nothing but Imagona... :uh: :uh: Or it's comming.. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 15 2008, 04:08 PM~10664688
> *I'm always here. Just chilling out in the garage. ( Iphone ).. Don't need to post to ignorance.. :twak:
> 
> Waitnig for a shit talker to post pics .. :uh:  All talk and nothing but Imagona... :uh:  :uh:  Or it's comming.. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


BITCH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! THE SHIT I BUILD IS WORTH MORE THAN ANYTHING YOU'VE EVER OWNED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 15 2008, 05:23 PM~10664799
> *BITCH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!  THE SHIT I BUILD IS WORTH MORE THAN ANYTHING YOU'VE EVER OWNED!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you said that 2pgs ago. *****... talk is cheap.. :uh:


----------



## payfred

SUP BROTHAS! :wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 15 2008, 05:23 PM~10664799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 I knew something was wrong with you. O silly *****........


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 15 2008, 06:40 PM~10665409
> *SUP BROTHAS! :wave:
> *


5/31/08

:thumbsup: I'll be bartending and cooking sum. Like last year...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2008, 12:57 PM~10662004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now this is what i'm tlakin bout, more pics :tongue:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUNDI DON'T LIKE PRETTY wHITE WOMEN!!!!!!! THEY GOTTA BE TRASHY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 15 2008, 07:44 PM~10665450
> *5/31/08
> 
> :thumbsup: I'll be bartending and cooking sum. Like last year...
> *


serving minors :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 07:06 AM~10668899
> *serving minors :0  :biggrin:
> *



at the YA locc up n norwalk ca............. :0 or maybe the halls n downey........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 16 2008, 05:39 AM~10668944
> *at the YA  locc up n norwalk ca............. :0 or maybe the halls n downey........
> *


damn fool, was you up in YA makin pruno under the bunk :0 smuggling bread, oranges and sugar packets out the chow hall :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 15 2008, 09:19 PM~10666743-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI DON'T LIKE PRETTY wHITE WOMEN!!!!!!!  THEY GOTTA BE TRASHY!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never have anything to say.. I believe you are a real uncle ruckus ole ******.. Just look at your post always downing other blacks.. ignorance is bliss my ignorant friend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 04:06 AM~10668899
> *serving minors :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last year my gals where on clean up .. bottles and cups.. they made sum change..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 16 2008, 04:39 AM~10668944
> *at the YA  locc up n norwalk ca............. :0 or maybe the halls n downey........
> *


You coming ... I will be with the hopper crew. Also will have to do another 3wheel for Pattiz DVD.. She has a lot of Us in it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 15 2008, 07:40 PM~10665409
> *SUP BROTHAS! :wave:
> *


what up fred


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 16 2008, 03:55 AM~10668970
> *You never have anything to say.. I believe you are a real uncle ruckus ole ******.. Just look at your post always downing other blacks.. ignorance is bliss my ignorant  friend..
> Last year my gals where on clean up .. bottles and cups.. they made sum change..
> You coming ... I will be with the hopper crew. Also will have to do another 3wheel for Pattiz DVD.. She has a lot of Us in it..  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU DUMB *******!!!!!!!!!! ME TALKING ABOUT YOUR BUSTED ASS CAVE HO DOESN'T INCLINATE ME TALKING BAD ABOUT BLACKS!!!!!!!!! YOU MAKE BLACKS LOOK BAD WHEN YOU ALL LEAVE THE HOUSE TOGETHER AND GO OUT IN PUBLIC!!!!!!! WHAT BLACK PERSON HAVE I DEGRADED ON HERE YOU FUCKING BUR HEADED BASTARD? LET ME SEE HERE, WHO HAS THE WIZARD OF ID INTERIOR? WHO HAS THE UPTURNED YAM TITTY POSING LIKE HE WAS IN THE MOVIE POSSE? WHO HAS A JERRY SPRINGER SPECIAL OLD LADY?????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 16 2008, 09:49 AM~10669881
> * WHO HAS THE UPTURNED YAM TITTY
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 16 2008, 08:49 AM~10669881
> *YOU DUMB *******!!!!!!!!!! ME TALKING ABOUT YOUR BUSTED ASS CAVE HO DOESN'T INCLINATE ME TALKING BAD ABOUT BLACKS!!!!!!!!! YOU MAKE BLACKS LOOK BAD WHEN YOU ALL LEAVE THE HOUSE TOGETHER AND GO OUT IN PUBLIC!!!!!!! WHAT BLACK PERSON HAVE I DEGRADED ON HERE YOU FUCKING BUR HEADED BASTARD? LET ME SEE HERE, WHO HAS THE WIZARD OF ID INTERIOR? WHO HAS THE UPTURNED YAM TITTY POSING LIKE HE WAS IN THE MOVIE POSSE? WHO HAS A JERRY SPRINGER SPECIAL OLD LADY?????
> *


see what I mean. You act like a uneducated hood rat.. :uh: And FYI a lot of these cats have white wives. So you are just talking or your a phony that has another screen name... You've throw out more ghetto slang and derogatory words then every one combined in this topic.. Proves your level of intelligence since hence you cannot hold a intelligent conversation.. :thumbsup: 

Still no pics? I knew you where a liar. keep saying the same ole shit Ben.. You obviously have no eduction or lack any people skills hence why you hate so bad on these forums like a fake E-thug..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 16 2008, 12:00 PM~10669945
> *see what I mean. You act like a uneducated hood rat..  :uh:  And FYI a lot of these cats have white wives. So you are just talking or your a phony that has another screen name... You've throw out more ghetto slang and derogatory words then every one combined in this topic.. Proves your level of intelligence since hence you cannot hold a intelligent conversation.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Still no pics? I knew you where a liar. keep saying the same ole shit Ben.. You obviously have no eduction or lack any people skills hence why you hate so bad on these forums like a fake E-thug..
> *


THIS FUCKEN POSER THINKS THAT POSING PICS ON THE INTERNET IS SUPPOSED TO GIVE YOU SOME CREDIBITILY :roflmao: GO PLAY WITH THAT BUCKET THAT YOU CALL A HOPPER :0 DOESN'T IT HAVE RUSTED CHINA'S AND A BUSTED AS PAINT JOB ALONG WITH A FUCKED UP INTERIOR? WAIT... DON'T TELL ME THAT YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO CALL MERLIN TO HELP WITH THE INTERIOR?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 16 2008, 08:49 AM~10669881-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DUMB *******!!!!!!!!!! ME TALKING ABOUT YOUR BUSTED ASS CAVE HO DOESN'T INCLINATE ME TALKING BAD ABOUT BLACKS!!!!!!!!! YOU MAKE BLACKS LOOK BAD WHEN YOU ALL LEAVE THE HOUSE TOGETHER AND GO OUT IN PUBLIC!!!!!!! WHAT BLACK PERSON HAVE I DEGRADED ON HERE YOU FUCKING BUR HEADED BASTARD? LET ME SEE HERE, WHO HAS THE WIZARD OF ID INTERIOR? WHO HAS THE UPTURNED YAM TITTY POSING LIKE HE WAS IN THE MOVIE POSSE? WHO HAS A JERRY SPRINGER SPECIAL OLD LADY?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REALTALK_@May 16 2008, 09:04 AM~10669963
> *THIS FUCKEN POSER THINKS THAT POSING PICS ON THE INTERNET IS SUPPOSED TO GIVE YOU SOME CREDIBITILY :roflmao: GO PLAY WITH THAT BUCKET THAT YOU CALL A HOPPER :0  DOESN'T IT HAVE RUSTED CHINA'S AND A BUSTED AS PAINT JOB ALONG WITH A FUCKED UP INTERIOR? WAIT... DON'T TELL ME THAT YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO CALL MERLIN TO HELP WITH THE INTERIOR?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/kellyramos_2006/******.gif

Case closed. Phony!!!!!!!! You don't even have a Vec. Broke as white boy. You might have these cats thinking your cool but in other topics you have been owned plenty.. Silly little man.. Go change your name again. Or go cry to a mod about being picked on. With your 4-5 names . :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Posting up the same lame comments all the time. Shits old. Tell your white because you say the same shit over and over and think your funny... :uh:


----------



## lowpro85

whatup whatup


----------



## TRUDAWG

Who all has a white wife?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 16 2008, 11:04 AM~10670807
> *Who all has a white wife?
> *


I'm not going to name names but I have video and links to club picnics. And there wives are no models.. saw sum putting a hurting on the Grill line.. I don't care . I never mock a mans Family or choice.. Who cares...  At least 5 members on line now!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 16 2008, 01:29 PM~10671975
> *I'm not going to name names but I have video and links to club picnics. And there wives are no models.. saw sum putting a hurting on the Grill line.. I don't care . I never mock a mans Family or choice.. Who cares...    At least 5 members on line now!!!
> *


LOL......call them niccuhs' out. 

I won't front my ex was mexican, but best part is the ex part. I learned my lesson. Don't get me wrong love know's no colors but relationships are hard enough w/o the cultural differnces thrown in the mix. I preferr black women just so I don't have to deal wit all the BS...........and of course all the stares lol hno:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 16 2008, 12:23 PM~10670048
> *http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/kellyramos_2006/******.gif
> 
> Case closed. Phony!!!!!!!! You don't even have a Vec. Broke as white boy. You might have these cats thinking your cool but in other topics you have been owned plenty.. Silly little man..  Go change your name again. Or go cry to a mod about being picked on. With your 4-5 names .  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Posting up the same lame comments all the time. Shits old. Tell your white because you say the same shit over and over and think your funny...  :uh:
> *


first off ***** I am not white. second I have never been owned on here unlike yo fake ass. and lastely you need to watch yo mouth because somebody will fuck yo world up and leave you in a wheel chair permenantly. that's real talk


----------



## mcfadonna

This topic has went to shit. :uh:


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING

BE SURE TO SUPPORT THE NEW BLOG SECTION AND LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS THANKS!!

http://ogoriginalgangsta.com/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 16 2008, 08:00 AM~10669945
> *see what I mean. You act like a uneducated hood rat..  :uh:  And FYI a lot of these cats have white wives. So you are just talking or your a phony that has another screen name... You've throw out more ghetto slang and derogatory words then every one combined in this topic.. Proves your level of intelligence since hence you cannot hold a intelligent conversation.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Still no pics? I knew you where a liar. keep saying the same ole shit Ben.. You obviously have no eduction or lack any people skills hence why you hate so bad on these forums like a fake E-thug..
> *


READ MY QUOTE O.J.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 16 2008, 08:04 AM~10669963
> *THIS FUCKEN POSER THINKS THAT POSING PICS ON THE INTERNET IS SUPPOSED TO GIVE YOU SOME CREDIBITILY :roflmao: GO PLAY WITH THAT BUCKET THAT YOU CALL A HOPPER :0  DOESN'T IT HAVE RUSTED CHINA'S AND A BUSTED AS PAINT JOB ALONG WITH A FUCKED UP INTERIOR? WAIT... DON'T TELL ME THAT YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO CALL MERLIN TO HELP WITH THE INTERIOR?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ROSANNE FUNDI BARR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+May 16 2008, 02:02 PM~10672185-->
> 
> 
> 
> first off ***** I am not white. second I have never been owned on here unlike yo fake ass. and lastely you need to watch yo mouth because somebody will fuck yo world up and leave you in a wheel chair permenantly. that's real talk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 16 2008, 05:08 PM~10673102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Pitbullx

fat white bitches make baby jesus cry


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 16 2008, 01:39 PM~10672042
> *LOL......call them niccuhs' out.
> 
> *


 :nono: Does it matter...

People are people. Seeing things in color make the world harder for every one..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 16 2008, 09:22 PM~10674318
> *fat white bitches make baby jesus cry
> *


yeah and me too


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 16 2008, 02:29 PM~10671975
> *saw sum putting a hurting on the Grill line..
> *


pics


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 16 2008, 11:35 PM~10674059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH, YOU WOULD SAY THAT!!! YOU TOO MUCH OF A BITCH TO FIGHT LIKE A MAN. JUST REMEMBER PAHTNA!!! YOU BOUND TO GET DEALT WITH WITH ALL THIS FUCKEN SHIT THAT YOU TALK ON HERE!!!!
:angry:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 17 2008, 07:57 AM~10675895
> *YEAH, YOU WOULD SAY THAT!!! YOU TOO MUCH OF A BITCH TO FIGHT LIKE A MAN. JUST REMEMBER PAHTNA!!! YOU BOUND TO GET DEALT WITH WITH ALL THIS FUCKEN SHIT THAT YOU TALK ON HERE!!!!
> *


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@May 16 2008, 02:27 PM~10672302
> *This topic has went to shit.  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 17 2008, 04:57 AM~10675895
> *YEAH, YOU WOULD SAY THAT!!! YOU TOO MUCH OF A BITCH TO FIGHT LIKE A MAN. JUST REMEMBER PAHTNA!!! YOU BOUND TO GET DEALT WITH WITH ALL THIS FUCKEN SHIT THAT YOU TALK ON HERE!!!!
> :angry:
> *


Like what Ben. What have I said? :uh: You and that other cat have just been attacking and acting like fools. I have not said anything about your Car , wife , Faml , nothing. You pulling just to post up. And if you got a problem I do every show on the east coast. show your punk ass up...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 16 2008, 03:39 PM~10672042
> *LOL......call them niccuhs' out.
> 
> I won't front my ex was mexican, but best part is the ex part. I learned my lesson. Don't get me wrong love know's no colors but relationships are hard enough w/o the cultural differnces thrown in the mix. I preferr black women just so I don't have to deal wit all the BS...........and of course all the stares lol hno:
> *


MAN FUCK THAT! LONG AS I GOT A FINE AS BITCH, FUCK WHAT THE HATERS SAY. I NEED ME SOME INTERNATIONAL PUSSY IN MY LIFE ANYWAY!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 17 2008, 05:57 PM~10677648
> *Like what Ben. What have I said? :uh: You and that other cat have just been attacking and acting like fools. I have not said anything about your Car , wife , Faml , nothing. You pulling just to post up. And if you got a problem I do every show on the east coast. show your punk ass up...
> *


 :uh: THAT AINT EVEN MY FUCKEN NAME BITCH SO KEEP MY NAME OUT YO MOUTH!!!! I HAVE SHOWN UP TO A SHOW AND YOU SAID NOTHING :0 SHOW'S HOW MUCH YOU KNOW. REMEMBER I DON'T HANG OUT WITH WHITEBOYS :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2008, 05:58 PM~10678011
> *MAN FUCK THAT!  LONG AS I GOT A FINE AS BITCH, FUCK WHAT THE HATERS SAY.  I NEED ME SOME INTERNATIONAL PUSSY IN MY LIFE ANYWAY!!
> *


  my pops used to tell me how one of the reasons he joined the military was to hit that world wide poonannay :biggrin: how you think I got here :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 17 2008, 06:03 PM~10678186
> *:uh:  THAT AINT EVEN MY FUCKEN NAME BITCH SO KEEP MY NAME OUT YO MOUTH!!!! I HAVE SHOWN UP TO A SHOW AND YOU SAID NOTHING :0  SHOW'S HOW MUCH YOU KNOW. REMEMBER I DON'T HANG OUT WITH WHITEBOYS :angry:
> *


You lie dude. then you would know . I only hang with Kaddi king and the Va /MD crew or My own club.. :uh: Patti and them have never seen you either. Thank you try again... :uh: :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 01:07 AM~10678999
> *You lie dude. then you would know . I only hang with Kaddi king and the Va /MD crew or My own club..  :uh: Patti and them have never seen you either. Thank you try again... :uh:  :uh:
> *


THATS EXACTLY RIGHT YOU RETARDED MOTHER FUCKER. ANY I AM LIEING?? DUDE GET FUCKEN REAL. I THINK I WOULD KNOW WHAT THE FUCKEN MY NAME IS YOU FUCKEN ****!!! JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP AND KICK ROCKS. YOU BOUND TO GET YOUR FUCKEN ASS BEAT AND FINALLY RESTRICTED TO THAT WHEEL CHAIR FOR ALL THAT SHIT THAT YOU TALK ON HERE BITCH!!! YOU TALK A BIG FUCKEN GAME BUT YOU AINT SHIT. I HEARD FROM A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE CHILLED WITH YOU AND THEY HAVE SAID THAT YOU ACT LIKE A FUCKEN WHITEBOY :roflmao: YOU PATHETIC!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 18 2008, 05:42 AM~10679796
> *THATS EXACTLY RIGHT YOU RETARDED MOTHER FUCKER. ANY I AM LIEING?? DUDE GET FUCKEN REAL. I THINK I WOULD KNOW WHAT THE FUCKEN MY NAME IS YOU FUCKEN ****!!! JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP AND KICK ROCKS. YOU BOUND TO GET YOUR FUCKEN ASS BEAT  AND FINALLY RESTRICTED TO THAT WHEEL CHAIR FOR ALL THAT SHIT THAT YOU TALK ON HERE BITCH!!! YOU TALK A BIG FUCKEN GAME BUT YOU AINT SHIT. I HEARD FROM A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT HAVE CHILLED WITH YOU AND THEY HAVE SAID THAT YOU ACT LIKE A FUCKEN WHITEBOY :roflmao: YOU PATHETIC!!!
> *












more racist remarks..  Keep adding to your niggarding.. Because so far you are doing all the name calling..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 08:15 PM~10682161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE WHY THE FUCK YOU POSTING UP THAT *****'S PIC :uh: YOU HAVE HIT ROCK BOTTOM :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Skim

YALL NEED TO TAKE THIS SHIT TO PM STATUS!


----------



## lowpro85

:uh: damn as if we didnt have enough drama in the va topic :uh:


----------



## lowpro85

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 18 2008, 05:25 PM~10681497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love them thighs :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+May 18 2008, 06:21 PM~10682437-->
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE WHY THE FUCK YOU POSTING UP THAT *****'S PIC :uh:  YOU HAVE HIT ROCK BOTTOM :yessad:  :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a black Lowrider.. It's a joke between Me and him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:29 PM~10682816
> *YALL NEED TO TAKE THIS SHIT TO PM STATUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes . Hes a loser he does this in all the topics.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low priorityz_@May 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10682870
> *:uh:  damn as if we didnt have enough drama in the va topic :uh:
> *


Ya I know. this cat has no life .Just here to harp on the same ass lame come backs about my interior and white wife... :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My baby mama's B day today and she's out spending my support money..... call her ..... :biggrin: 

919-349-0905
Lazy , will cheat , but loves to party!!!!!!!!!!! Both ways..... :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 10:32 PM~10683309
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby mama's B day today and she's out spending my support money..... call her ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 919-349-0905
> Lazy , will cheat , but loves to party!!!!!!!!!!!  Both ways..... :0
> *


gawd dayum, i'm too far away  does she do house calls??


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 18 2008, 04:25 PM~10681497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shyt aint nuthin like a sista


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2008, 09:29 PM~10682816
> *YALL NEED TO TAKE THIS SHIT TO PM STATUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:werd:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 11:36 PM~10683335
> *  does she do house calls??
> *


x2 but i aint payin for no pussy there to much free pussy out there lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 18 2008, 10:40 PM~10683365
> *x2 but i aint payin for no pussy there to much free pussy out there lol
> *



co sign :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 18 2008, 07:42 AM~10679796
> *THATS EXACTLY RIGHT YOU RETARDED MOTHER FUCKER. ANY I AM LIEING?? DUDE GET FUCKEN REAL. I THINK I WOULD KNOW WHAT THE FUCKEN MY NAME IS YOU FUCKEN wooowwwww! the homie said **** :roflmao: you still moving to the lou?*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 11:41 PM~10683372
> *co sign :biggrin:
> *


ya dig


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 18 2008, 10:40 PM~10683365
> *x2 but i aint payin for no pussy there to much free pussy out there lol
> *



Damn right cuzz, can't be no trick!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 11:32 PM~10683309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby mama's B day today and she's out spending my support money..... call her ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 919-349-0905
> Lazy , will cheat , but loves to party!!!!!!!!!!!  Both ways..... :0
> *


SHE PROBRALY LEFT YO ASS BECAUSE YOU COULDN'T GIVE DICK IS DOWN RIGHT. WHAT A LAME EXCUSE!!!


YOU HAVE BEEN OWNED ON THIS BITCH NUMEROUS TIME. KICK ROCKS PORKY CHOPS, I AM DONE WITH YOU SORRY ASS.


----------



## fundimotorsports

Free weekends boys.. She's cool. and we act are still friends. Just don't know how to be honest. ( our daughter is 10).. My sister hates her and wife tolerates her..  I hate paying CS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 10:43 PM~10683398
> *Free weekends boys.. She's  cool. and we act are still friends. Just don't know how to be honest. ( our daughter is 10).. My sister hates her and wife tolerates her..   I hate paying CS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*You still hittin it?*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 18 2008, 08:43 PM~10683394
> *SHE PROBRALY LEFT YO ASS BECAUSE YOU COULDN'T GIVE DICK IS DOWN RIGHT. WHAT A LAME EXCUSE!!!
> YOU HAVE BEEN OWNED ON THIS BITCH NUMEROUS TIME. KICK ROCKS PORKY CHOPS, I AM DONE WITH YOU SORRY ASS.
> *












wrong call and find out...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

bring her to the obession car club picnic and lets run a lowrider train on that ass :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 18 2008, 10:47 PM~10683434
> *bring her to the obession car club picnic and lets run a lowrider train on that ass :biggrin:
> *


She just might have that come bacc cuzz :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 18 2008, 08:44 PM~10683409
> *You still hittin it?
> *


No act good freinds with her ex husband...  She's wildin out now. Her papers will be done this Wends..  i got to fix her truck though.. i left 10yrs ago sex wise.. Love my wife way to much for her cheating ass.. Could put a boom box on that ass though.. she shy and quite thats Y I posted up her info so she will wild out. sounds like a 18yr on the phone..


----------



## REALTALK

*HOLY SHIT!!!! OUT OF NO WHERE IT'S FUNDI*


----------



## REALTALK

*
OUT OF NO WHERE IT'S FUNDI'S INTERIOR THAT MERLIN DID!!!!!!*










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 18 2008, 08:47 PM~10683434-->
> 
> 
> 
> bring her to the obession car club picnic and lets run a lowrider train on that ass :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@May 18 2008, 08:48 PM~10683453
> *She just might have that come bacc cuzz :cheesy:
> *


She was there last year.. I just did not say anything.. she rode the bitch truck. with the kids . And me and wife rode our trucks..  She will be doing Bike week this year. Dumb as don't have a bike but who cares...She'll worry me for sumthing to fix or install for her man of the minute.. :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10683466
> *No act good freinds with her ex husband...  She's wildin out now. Her papers will be done this Wends..    i got to fix her truck though.. i left 10yrs ago sex wise.. Love my wife way to much for her cheating ass.. Could put a boom box on that ass though.. she shy and quite thats Y I posted up her info so she will wild out. sounds like a 18yr on the phone..
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

well if she's free tell her drive up to md and i'll hit it


----------



## fundimotorsports

Wife's rolling. She told me if I wanted a big ass I should have gotten another black woman.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think some one must have called her because she just text me laughing her ass off... :biggrin: 


My best friend just came over but i will ot post up a pic of her.. It in this thread already.. :0 I'm not telling what she does.... Shes got to go back to VA.. With a car load of cloths , and girl friends...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 08:55 PM~10683521
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> well if she's free tell her drive up to md and i'll hit it
> *


You'll need Condoms , curntent shots , and sum dog shampoo for crab infection..  Just playing but shes a NYMPHO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke a couple brotha dicks..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 10:58 PM~10683544
> *Wife's rolling. She told me if I wanted a big ass I should have gotten another black woman..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think some one must have called her because she just text me laughing her ass off... :biggrin:
> My best friend just came over but i will ot post up a pic of her.. It in this thread already.. :0  I'm not telling what she does.... Shes got to go back to VA.. With a car load of cloths , and girl friends...
> *



hey i'm close to VA, where the hell are they going :cheesy:


and lets see some pics, i wann a try before i buy :biggrin: LOL j/p


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 11:00 PM~10683559
> *You'll need Condoms , curntent shots , and sum dog shampoo for crab infection..   Just playing but shes a NYMPHO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke a couple brotha dicks..
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 09:02 PM~10683566
> *hey i'm close to VA, where the hell are they going :cheesy:
> and lets see some pics, i wann a try before i buy  :biggrin:  LOL    j/p
> *


Hapmton. To MY uncle in laws Bar and then to VA beach strip club for a shoot for $%^# Mag. 3 blacks 1 white girl in a white Honda. No pics.. I take care of her sons when she on the road. Ive been friends with her since 94. chic has 3 boys and still is 6ft / and small . her pics up here. I just not telling witch one.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 09:03 PM~10683577
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


$120 per pay check you would feel the same way. 8yrs now.. :uh: And I have 50/50. NC sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 11:06 PM~10683594
> *Hapmton. To MY uncle in laws Bar and then to VA beach strip club for a shoot for $%^# Mag. 3 blacks 1 white girl in a white Honda. No pics.. I take care of her sons when she on the road. Ive been friends with her since 94. chic has 3 boys and still is 6ft / and small . her pics up here. I just not telling witch one.. :biggrin:
> *



aye man you holding out info, but i'm not paying for nooooooooo pussy
:no:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i dont even want to hit it now, it seems to easy lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

well fundi i'm coming down to NC for the Genuine picnic, so whats up wit these hoes :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 09:08 PM~10683617
> *aye man you holding out info, but i'm not paying for nooooooooo pussy
> :no:
> *


Free all day!!!!!!! She loves cars too. should see her with sum dirt smears!!!!!!!!!!! On them long as legs. Wife gets very timid around her.. Shes fine but can get under a car in a minute. Just close freinds even before my wife.. :biggrin: Her man use to beat her. I hate ****** that got something and treat it bad!!!! Always the case..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10683660
> *well fundi i'm coming down to NC for the Genuine picnic, so whats up wit these hoes :cheesy:
> *


Red will be on my left arm..  Sharita might drive her 76 down though she stays in Rocky mount.. i keep trying to get her to throw sum D's on that F'in 2 door.. Young acting like my baby moma.. i got to have a gal that will be next to me ,brain wise and sex. Not just one.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 11:16 PM~10683692
> *Red will be on my left arm..   Sharita might drive her 76 down though she stays in Rocky mount.. i keep trying to get her to throw sum D's on that F'in 2 door.. Young acting like my baby moma..  i got to have a gal that will be next to me ,brain wise and sex. Not just one.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



sorry bro i needs pics to put their stage names too :biggrin: 

aye man, dont back when i come down, you'll know me, i'll be driving a lavender 64 drop so lets get it poppin


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+May 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10683660-->
> 
> 
> 
> well fundi i'm coming down to NC for the Genuine picnic, so whats up wit these hoes :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@May 18 2008, 09:19 PM~10683723
> *sorry bro i needs pics to put their stage names too :biggrin:
> 
> aye man, dont back when i come down, you'll know me, i'll be driving a lavender 64 drop so lets get it poppin
> *












Will be here later after the show to goof and talk shit.. He's in Kinston.. :biggrin: Juan and every one will be hopping in too. 3 minutes away from cook out. this is Kendells place.. ( sponser) Looks like he's fixing up a Ford.. :0 And a Monte with a full stack and ^ batts to the nose. It hops over my truck.. them fools almost took the back door out.. :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

Catch you'll in the morning. I'm getting the look over the shoulder.. :angry: 










My sister in law posing in front of my turd.. :biggrin: 19 no kids. Va beach...( wear my wifes from)


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 11:36 PM~10683855
> *Catch you'll in the morning. I'm getting the look over the shoulder..  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law posing in front of my turd.. :biggrin: 19 no kids. Va beach...( wear my wifes from)
> *


not exactly my taste even though i would hit it, more like this


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

double


----------



## Skim

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85

did anybody actually call that number??


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@May 19 2008, 03:35 AM~10684880
> *did anybody actually call that number??
> *


It's real Homie..  She has free weekends. text her pics of your self. do anything.. Shes spending my CS money!!!!!!!! i keep our child..!!!!NC OWNED..

Skim is that your Dad back in the Day? Me and my pops where just talking about some of his Korea pics.. His Afro was Hudge in tucked under his hat in uniform.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now they won't even let you have any kind of hair in the service..



I like all kinds of gals.. I just need to ask before I post a pic of my best friend. she's shy with Private photo's . But her shape is like above. don't even look like she has kids... I telling you she posed with a members car in here..For a local Mag.. She took me to get my tats and got my ears done.. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 16 2008, 02:04 PM~10670807
> *Who all has a white wife?
> *



I HAVE ONE LOCO SHE IS REAL GOOD TO ME & ALL MY KIDS LOC SHIT THE BEST WOMAN IVE EVER HAD, ALL MY OTHER 4 KIDS ARE MIXED BLK & ITALIAN CUZ IM A WHAP ,DEGO,THATS ITALIAN WITH A PINCH OF CREOLE BUT SHIT WAS RAISED N SOUTH CENTRAL,PARAMOUNT ,WATTS,BELLFLOWER PLAYED N THE CPT ALL I HUNG AROUNG WITH WAS MY BRUTHAZ,******,MY LOC'Z WHAT EVER SHIT I DIDNT EVEN TOUCH A WHITE GURL BACC THEM HOMIES BUT MY POINT IS SHIT WHO GIVES A FUCC WHAT THE NEXT MOFO DOING,MARRIED TO,FUCCIN SHIT IF YOUR TOOSE AREN'T GETTING STEPED ON FUCC IT DO U AND YOURS...... :0 

BUT IF SHIT JUMPS OFF I WILL B RIDING WITH MY BRUTHAZ ,LOC'S ,****** 
CUZZ ITS STILL WESTSIDE ON MINEZ    


1 MORE THANG SHIT ITS A HELL OF A LOT LESS DRAMA WITH A WHITE LADY THAN A BLK LADY I HAVEN'T HAD A TIRE SLASHED,A WINDOW BROKE, 1 TIME CALLED ON ME, OR MOST OF ALL "NO" BURNIN HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :0 

JUST ANOTHER 1 OF SNOW'S THOUGHTS..............

SUM OF U FUCCER ARE WAY WIERD THOUGH................ :0 HAHA LOL

NOW LETS TALK BOUT "BLACC LOWRIDERS" THATS THE TOPIC SHOW YOUR CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> ID STILL B FUCCIN THAT BET SHE IS A FREAK TOO :biggrin: SHE BETTER NOT CUM TO CHARLOTTE NEW HOOD ORNAMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 TRUNK,BACC SEAT,FRONT SEAT,HANGING OUT THE DOOR, WHILE DRIVING ON HWY 74 THEM TO THE LETOM.......... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 12:36 AM~10683855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law posing in front of my turd.. :biggrin: 19 no kids. Va beach...( wear my wifes from)
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 10:32 PM~10683309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby mama's B day today and she's out spending my support money..... call her ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 919-349-0905
> Lazy , will cheat , but loves to party!!!!!!!!!!!  Both ways..... :0
> *


I NOTICED A LOT OF FINE ASS HOES ARE LAZY AS FUCK. THAT'S CAUSE THEY'RE SO USED TO BEING SPOILED AND SPOON FED. MY CHICK TRIED TO PULL THAT ON ME... OH HEEELL NAW!!!! I KEEP A FOOT ON HER NECK AND A DICK IN HER ASS!! MADE HER ASS CLEAN THE LIVING ROOM AND THE KITCHEN.

I DID DO THE BATHROOM THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2008, 09:56 AM~10685346
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF FINE ASS HOES ARE LAZY AS FUCK.  THAT'S CAUSE THEY'RE SO USED TO BEING SPOILED AND SPOON FED.  MY CHICK TRIED TO PULL THAT ON ME... OH HEEELL NAW!!!!  I KEEP A FOOT ON HER NECK AND A DICK IN HER ASS!!  MADE HER ASS CLEAN THE LIVING ROOM AND THE KITCHEN.
> 
> I DID DO THE BATHROOM THOUGH :biggrin:
> *



GOTTA KEEP THEM N CHECC LOCO.................. :biggrin: 


I AINT CLEANING NO BATHROOM THOUGH......... :uh: HAHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 08:57 AM~10685358
> *GOTTA KEEP THEM N CHECC LOCO.................. :biggrin:
> I AINT CLEANING NO BATHROOM THOUGH......... :uh: HAHA
> *


I GOTTA HIT UP THE BATHROOM. SHE DON'T DO IT RIGHT. TOO SCARED TO TAKE THE BRUSH AND SCRUB THE JIT STAINS IN THE COMMODE.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2008, 10:07 AM~10685393
> *I GOTTA HIT UP THE BATHROOM.  SHE DON'T DO IT RIGHT.  TOO SCARED TO TAKE THE BRUSH AND SCRUB THE JIT STAINS IN THE COMMODE.
> *



HAHA I FEEL YA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 11:36 PM~10683855
> *Catch you'll in the morning. I'm getting the look over the shoulder..  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law posing in front of my turd.. :biggrin: 19 no kids. Va beach...( wear my wifes from)
> *


CUTE BUT WITH LEGS OF A CHICKEN


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2008, 10:08 AM~10685401
> *CUTE BUT WITH LEGS OF A CHICKEN
> *




AS LONG AS SHE STEPS UP TO THE MIC ITS ALL GOOD..........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 09:10 AM~10685409
> *AS LONG AS SHE STEPS UP TO THE MIC...
> *


...AND SPIT SOME REAL SHIT... LITERALLY :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2008, 10:12 AM~10685418
> *...AND SPIT SOME REAL SHIT... LITERALLY :0  :cheesy:
> *



HIT THAT DEEP NOTE.................. :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

You cats are funny. Lucky for my wife I'm a germ freak. so I clean and do my owne house. she just gives me that check.. :biggrin: I also am a house dad during the week.. 


ya that chick has skinny legs but that pic sucks. she was geting ready to change into her show gear.. She pole danced later at the show. I got more pics with her in the truck. But like anything as soon as we got home . Son told it all!!!!!!!!! Even the beer that West gave him. and how he saw tities all day at the show... F'in 14yr olds :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 08:32 AM~10685255
> *
> 1 MORE THANG SHIT ITS A HELL OF A LOT LESS DRAMA WITH A WHITE LADY THAN A BLK LADY
> *



i feel you on that one, i had a white girl back in high school, ALOT easier to deal with, sistas give alot of shit, but i like the challenge, i guess i'm just as wierd as the sistas :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2008, 08:56 AM~10685346
> *I NOTICED A LOT OF FINE ASS HOES ARE LAZY AS FUCK.  THAT'S CAUSE THEY'RE SO USED TO BEING SPOILED AND SPOON FED.  MY CHICK TRIED TO PULL THAT ON ME... OH HEEELL NAW!!!!  I KEEP A FOOT ON HER NECK AND A DICK IN HER ASS!!  MADE HER ASS CLEAN THE LIVING ROOM AND THE KITCHEN.
> 
> I DID DO THE BATHROOM THOUGH :biggrin:
> *



 man u's a foo on'em. 

How's all the black lowriders doing today?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 10:01 AM~10685720
> *You cats are funny. Lucky for my wife I'm a germ freak. so I clean and do my owne house. she just gives me that check.. :biggrin:  I also am a house dad during the week..
> ya that chick has skinny legs but that pic sucks. she was geting ready to change into her show gear.. She pole danced later at the show. I got more pics with her in the truck. But like anything as soon as we got home . Son told it all!!!!!!!!! Even the beer that West gave him. and how he saw tities all day at the show... F'in 14yr olds :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dont get it twisted, i will still hit hit it, you know brothas love chicken legs :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:01 AM~10685720
> *You cats are funny. Lucky for my wife I'm a germ freak. so I clean and do my owne house. she just gives me that check.. :biggrin:  I also am a house dad during the week..
> ya that chick has skinny legs but that pic sucks. she was geting ready to change into her show gear.. She pole danced later at the show. I got more pics with her in the truck. But like anything as soon as we got home . Son told it all!!!!!!!!! *. and how he saw tities all day at the show... F'in *14yr olds* :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:01 AM~10685720
> *You cats are funny. Lucky for my wife I'm a germ freak. so I clean and do my owne house. she just gives me that check.. :biggrin:  I also am a house dad during the week..
> ya that chick has skinny legs but that pic sucks. she was geting ready to change into her show gear.. She pole danced later at the show. I got more pics with her in the truck. But like anything as soon as we got home . Son told it all!!!!!!!!! Even the beer that West gave him. and how he saw tities all day at the show... F'in 14yr olds :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+May 19 2008, 08:05 AM~10685749-->
> 
> 
> 
> i feel you on that one, i had a white girl back in high school, ALOT easier to deal with, sistas give alot of shit, but i like the challenge, i guess i'm just as wierd as the sistas :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. White gals seem to get stressed about little things easy. Paying bills ,kids , they just tend to cry easy.. There not as tuff as Black weman. My baby moma's like talking to me. Bump heads all day. I tell my wife to shut the fuck up she gets in the room and sits down or goes gets me a soda.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I full of shit. My gals Military (ex) But they tend to be a lot more sensative.. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 08:08 AM~10685758
> *dont get it twisted, i will still hit hit it, you know brothas love chicken legs :cheesy:
> *


For some reason she was posing like that, She thicker now.. and her legs really are not that skinny. My truck is locked up in the rear so she only 5/4 or something. tiny little calender gal.. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:22 AM~10685859
> *I don't know. White gals seem to get stressed about little things easy. Paying bills ,kids , they just tend to cry easy.. There not as tuff as Black weman. My baby moma's like talking to me. Bump heads all day. I tell my wife to shut the fuck up she gets in the room and sits down or goes gets me a soda.. :biggrin:
> Okay I full of shit. My gals Military (ex) But they tend to be a lot more sensative.. :uh:
> For some reason she was posing like that, She thicker now.. and her legs really are not that skinny. My truck is locked up in the rear so she only 5/4 or something. tiny little calender gal.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

*******...............


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 08:20 AM~10685844
> *"When you say...you [gay Americans] are not a group of people who need special protection. You do well economically. You are an elite. That is precisely the argument that has been made in behalf of the worst kind of discrimination against Jewish people."
> 
> *





:0 
¿"Por qué hacen algunos a hombres alegres "sano" alegres? Después de que tres años de investigación, los profesores de la lingüística que Henry Rogers y Ron Smyth puedan estar al borde de contestar esa pregunta. Después de que identificar características fonéticas que parezcan hacer la voz de un hombre sano alegre, su mejor corazonada es que algunos hombres alegres pueden adoptar subconscientemente ciertas pautas femeninas de discurso.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 08:24 AM~10685867
> *:0  PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED
> *


Su un asno mudo. hay pics estúpido... :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:33 AM~10685940
> *:0
> ¿"Por qué hacen algunos a hombres alegres "sano" alegres? Después de que tres años de investigación, los profesores de la lingüística que Henry Rogers y Ron Smyth puedan estar al borde de contestar esa pregunta. Después de que identificar características fonéticas que parezcan hacer la voz de un hombre sano alegre, su mejor corazonada es que algunos hombres alegres pueden adoptar subconscientemente ciertas pautas femeninas de discurso.
> *



*FAIL!!!!*


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:34 AM~10685954
> *Su un asno mudo. hay pics estúpido...  :uh:
> *


*FAIL X2!!!!*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 17 2008, 06:10 PM~10678210
> *SO THAT'S HOW YOU JIGA BOO'S DO IT DOWN IN NORTH CAROLINA :uh:  MOTHERFUCKER . FAKE AS MOTHERFUCKERs!!!! :angry:
> *


Ben. Su una ramera pequeña triste..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:33 AM~10685940
> *:0
> I SUCK DICK FOR FREE
> *



:0 COMING OUT THE CLOSET HUH??  *RIGHT BACK ATCHA BITCH!!!*


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:39 AM~10685980
> *I WILL SUCK YOUR DICK!!!
> *




:ugh: *YOUR A SICK MOTHERFUCKER!!!*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+May 19 2008, 08:38 AM~10685973-->
> 
> 
> 
> *FAIL!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 08:39 AM~10685977
> *FAIL X2!!!!
> *












Ningún Ben. Usted fue poseído a ramera


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:43 AM~10686006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ningún Ben. Usted fue poseído a ramera
> *


 :uh: SHE HAS NO TITTIES :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+May 19 2008, 08:40 AM~10685988-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 COMING OUT THE CLOSET HUH??   *RIGHT BACK ATCHA BITCH!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 08:42 AM~10685996
> *:ugh: YOUR A SICK MOTHERFUCKER!!!
> *


Exept i was using a real quate not one made with gay thoughts.. Owned yet again Ben!!!!! :wave:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10686019
> *Exept i was using a real quate not one made with gay thoughts.. Owned yet again Ben!!!!! :wave:
> *



THAT'S NOT EVEN OWNAGE YOU DUMB FUCK :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10686019
> *Exept i was using a real quate not one made with gay thoughts.. Owned yet again Ben!!!!! :wave:
> *




YOU DUMB MOTHERFOCER!!! YOU CHANGED ONE OF MINE AND THEN QUOTED ME WITH SOME GAY FUCKEN SPANISH YOU STUPID FUCK. YOU JUST OWNED YOUSELF ON THAT ONE :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 19 2008, 08:29 AM~10685904
> ********...............
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i love all shades of black :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

QUOTE(REALTALK @ May 19 2008, 08:20 AM) IS THE TIME THAT YOU QUOTED ME...



FUNNY THING IS THAT I DIDN'T EVEN POST AT THAT TIME :0 OWNED AGAIN  YOU JUST GET NO LOVE *****!!!

MY FIRST POST WAS AT Today, 09:54 AM .

2ND WAS AT Today, 11:18 AM.

3RD. Today, 11:20 AM 

4TH 11:24 AM 

5TH Today, 11:38 AM 

6TH Today, 11:39 AM 

GET THE POINT?? YOU CAN'T OWN SHIT ON HERE. IF ANYTHING YOU HAVE BEEN MADE THE LAYITLOW CLOWN OF THE YEAR ALREADY AND IT'S NOT EVEN JULY YET :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A WAISTE OF TIME AND SPACE. THEY SHOULD HAVE KILLED YOUR DAD FOR NOT PULLING OUT :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 08:55 AM~10686090
> *i love all shades of black :biggrin:
> *


we all origanate from Africa. Just sum got litghter as they moved up the globe.. :biggrin: 




















Best freinds house cook out!!!!!! Shes HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! married to a cheating *****.. good woman though..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 10:44 AM~10686012
> *:uh: SHE HAS NO TITTIES :angry:
> *



i would still hit it, fundi posdt up her number :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 12:01 PM~10686145
> *i would still hit it, fundi posdt up her number :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: x2  I LOVE WHITE BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 10:55 AM~10686088
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey less shyt talkin take that to the pm, post more pics we brothas love :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 10:59 AM~10686123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best freinds house cook out!!!!!! Shes HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! married to a cheating *****.. good woman though..
> *


 :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 09:04 AM~10686179
> *hey less shyt talkin take that to the pm, post more pics we brothas love :nicoderm:
> *


real talk is white!!!!!!!!!  he does this for a living burning topics..

But those 2 gals are Shelia and Sharita King out of Rocky mount NC.. 15yr freinds and party peeps. they found sorry bro's too.. I don't know why these crazy guys get good weman and treat them like shit!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 09:04 AM~10686179
> *hey less shyt talkin take that to the pm, post more pics we brothas love :nicoderm:
> *


real talk is white!!!!!!!!!  he does this for a living burning topics..

But those 2 gals are Shelia and Sharita King out of Rocky mount NC.. 15yr freinds and party peeps. they found sorry bro's too.. I don't know why these crazy guys get good weman and treat them like shit!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2008, 09:12 AM~10686197
> *:thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


You fucks act like you pul super modells . I got pics what you guys got on your digssss... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I look at attitude too. that chick has a 98 C class and 6 bed room house with out her sorry ***** paying for shit. I will get some more pics when she does her cook out this year.. Doing pretty good for 4 kids!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

SEND THEM TO CHARLOTTE FUNDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;0;0


----------



## fundimotorsports

You'll gotthem racist chics to break off under the cover of night.. :biggrin: they say ****** all day and want that black cock when dady ain't looking..

Or Some of those Carowinds chics. they tend to be Getto as hell at the park.. :roflmao: :roflmao: High heals to ride a roller coaster and shit. them gals trip me out in SC.. But MY peaple ..


----------



## TRUDAWG

yea I agree! don't talk shit unless you post up something better!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

im glade i got a ride or die chick 4real, she will kill a mathafucker for me in a sec :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10686302
> *im glade i got a ride or die chick 4real, she will kill a mathafucker for me in a sec :biggrin:
> *




ME TOO & SHE'S WHITE MY SNOW BUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 12:28 PM~10686314
> *ME TOO & SHE'S WHITE MY SNOW BUNNY :biggrin:
> *


i cant do tha white meat never had none but i like em with sum color lol


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 12:14 PM~10686207
> *real talk is white!!!!!!!!!    he does this for a living burning topics..
> 
> But those 2 gals are Shelia and Sharita King out of Rocky mount NC.. 15yr freinds and party peeps. they found sorry bro's too.. I don't know why these crazy guys get good weman and treat them like shit!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



DON'T EVER DISRESPECT ME LIKE THAT. FROM NOW WHEN YOU ANSWER MY YOU ADDRESS ME AS *"BOSS"* YOU LUCKY YOU DON'T GET SOME LASHINGS RIGHT NOW CRIPLED :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 19 2008, 09:27 AM~10686302-->
> 
> 
> 
> im glade i got a ride or die chick 4real, she will kill a mathafucker for me in a sec :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 09:28 AM~10686314
> *ME TOO & SHE'S WHITE MY SNOW BUNNY :biggrin:
> *


Mine thinks are car is a car.. :uh: 

But loves to work for her big daddy... :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 09:30 AM~10686327
> *i cant do tha white meat never had none but i like em with sum color lol
> *


I was the same way. . My wife will tell you I did not want to even get with her. Funny how shit works... :roflmao: :roflmao: the only whiote woman i ever talk to or been with...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 12:30 PM~10686327
> *i cant do tha white meat never had none but i like em with sum color lol
> *



YEAAH I FEEL YA THIS IS MY 1ST WHITE CHICC BUT SHIT SHE'S SO GOOD I DONT NEED ANYONE ELSE.... :biggrin: 

CUZZO BACC N THE DAYZ MAN I HAD A FULL STABLE LOC ALL THICC SISSTAZ GOOD TIMES THERE IF I WANTED TO PUT THEM ON BLAST WITH PICS BABY MAMMAZ AND SHIT YOU WOULD BE LIKE DAM SHOW WHERE THEY AT NOW N CPT & LB THATS WHERE.........


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 09:30 AM~10686327
> *i cant do tha white meat never had none but i like em with sum color lol
> *


I'll tell you what my boy told me the firt time I saw mine. It looks like a raw chicken with straight hair. that has fucked me up since then. My girl asked me what the fuck was i doing when I just stared at it..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damnnnnnnnnnn so yall sayin is that when you go white you never turn back lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2008, 12:42 PM~10686404
> *damnnnnnnnnnn so yall sayin is that when you go white you never turn back lol
> *



ILL NEVER FORGET WHERE I COME FROM.................. :biggrin: THE DARK SIDE 7200 EXETER HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, tunasub_on_u


DAM TUNA U READ THE WHOLE TOPIC HOMIE?????????

SPEAK YOUR MIND WOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA J/K WHATS GOOD?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 19 2008, 09:42 AM~10686404-->
> 
> 
> 
> damnnnnnnnnnn so yall sayin is that when you go white you never turn back lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Na
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 09:44 AM~10686418
> *ILL NEVER FORGET WHERE I COME FROM.................. :biggrin:  THE DARK SIDE 7200 EXETER HAHA
> *


Me neither I just a one guy. honest and for real. Plus germ phobia. Aids , anthing dealing with sex and cheating BS!!!!  

My wife is also my best freind. so we are act totally diff.. Takes a minute to get use to the hair clog thing or they act diff about there Pussy's.. ( shampo and sving styles , straight hair and diff color hair) But It all cool.. Also so my red is white. No rap music , no slang , nothing. You would never know ..


----------



## cripn8ez

HAHA UR FUNNY


ME & MY WIFE ARE WAY DIFFERENT IM AN OLD HOOD CATS SHE IS A LAWYER TRIP THAT WOW BUT WE ARE BEST FRIENDS AND GOTS MY BACC NO MATTER WHAT I MEAN NO MATER WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Zulu

Any body on the other coast meet this cat.. Hes got a bad ass chopped rod!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6_HPDJOccZg


----------



## cripn8ez

NAW THIS THE SHIT LOC'S 420 TIME GIVE IT UP FOR MARY WHO JANE FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UB5hZUvNiVk


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I CAN'T FUCK THE CRACKERS!!!!!!!!! ONLY IN MY GUMBO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 19 2008, 01:11 PM~10686595
> *I CAN'T FUCK THE CRACKERS!!!!!!!!!  ONLY IN MY GUMBO!!!!!!!!!
> *



http://youtube.com/watch?v=D2qMODRC_8I


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 19 2008, 01:11 PM~10686595
> *I CAN'T FUCK THE CRACKERS!!!!!!!!!  ONLY IN MY GUMBO!!!!!!!!!
> *



SO WHERE NOT FRIENDS ANYMORE???????? NO MORE PHONE CALLS??????????? WELL FUCC YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL HAHA


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 19 2008, 10:11 AM~10686595
> *I CAN'T FUCK THE CRACKERS!!!!!!!!!  ONLY IN MY GUMBO!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your posotive imput is great.. :wow: 










Best shit out now...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 01:14 PM~10686627
> *Your posotive imput is great.. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best shit out now...
> *



FUCC NAZ OR WHAT EVER ONLY WEST COAST SHIT N MY CARS OR OLD SCHOOL OLDIES............ :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

WHO REMEBERS 415 FROM THE BAY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9YuA7wJqhEU


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS WAS THE LIC BACC THEN 415 AGAIN

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JnUBOosUlBY


----------



## cripn8ez

OR RICHIE RICH LTES RIDE!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zwee8fiOWW0

SHHHHHH SHHHHHH DONT TELL NOBODY JUST LISTEN


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 10:16 AM~10686640
> *FUCC NAZ OR WHAT EVER ONLY WEST COAST SHIT N MY CARS OR OLD SCHOOL OLDIES............ :biggrin:
> *


I like West. But like poets better.. Smart brother with words...  Only NY I will listen to though. .

I get better timing with sum slipknot , God smack , Seven dust ( ******) , Or Killswitch ( ******)..


----------



## cripn8ez

http://youtube.com/watch?v=enLr9j-Q6mU



BLESS ALL OF US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

SAVE THE BEST FOR LAST MY HOMIE FROM WAY BACC AND STILL CHILL N LIKE OLD DAYZ 2 G'Z

http://youtube.com/watch?v=L8UfDU-rBcs

WEST WEST MY LOC'S.........

GOSPLE GANGSTAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOD IS GOOD.........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 19 2008, 01:11 PM~10686595
> *I CAN'T FUCK THE CRACKERS!!!!!!!!!  ONLY IN MY GUMBO!!!!!!!!!
> *


you crazzy fool lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, milkbone, Dylante63, cripn8ez

:0 :0 enjoying what you see :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

TROUBLE???????????


----------



## cripn8ez

GET YOURS


http://youtube.com/watch?v=TnMHeqhSuTM


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 19 2008, 11:12 AM~10686197-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i disagree, i bet if you were there in person we all would be trying to hit that :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 11:14 AM~10686207
> *real talk is white!!!!!!!!!    he does this for a living burning topics..
> 
> But those 2 gals are Shelia and Sharita King out of Rocky mount NC.. 15yr freinds and party peeps. they found sorry bro's too.. I don't know why these crazy guys get good weman and treat them like shit!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



no he's not white, he's mexican or hispanic, latino??? i know him, he just likes to press peoples buttons and you fall for it every post :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

double


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 01:31 PM~10686764
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 64_EC_STYLE, milkbone, Dylante63, cripn8ez
> 
> :0  :0  enjoying what you see :biggrin:
> *



I LOVE ALL WOMEN :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 10:35 AM~10686794
> *i disagree, i bet if you were there in person we all would be trying to hit that :biggrin:
> no he's not white, he's mexican or hispanic, latino???  i know him, he just likes to press peoples buttons and you fall for it every post :uh:
> *


 :0 still a very bitter person.. diff pushing buttons and just being ugly..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ok enough of ben, where are all the hoes at fundi??????


----------



## fundimotorsports

Black lowrider..











Donk..


donk ryder vid.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10686880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lowrider..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donk..
> donk ryder vid.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: now thats what the fuck i'm talking bout

turn the second picture around so i can get a really good look at her :biggrin: thats the number you should pm me :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 01:35 PM~10686794
> *i disagree, i bet if you were there in person we all would be trying to hit that :biggrin:
> no he's not white, he's mexican or hispanic, latino???  i know him, he just likes to press peoples buttons and you fall for it every post :uh:
> *


  WELL SAID BIG "D"


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 10:51 AM~10686892
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  now thats what the fuck i'm talking bout
> 
> turn the second picture around so i can get a really good look at her :biggrin:  thats the number you should pm me :biggrin:
> *


252-467-3617

shelia king..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 12:57 PM~10686941
> *
> 
> shelia king..
> *


i said pm :angry: :biggrin: 
whats the deal on her???????


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 01:59 PM~10686962
> *i said pm :angry:  :biggrin:
> whats the deal on her???????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 01:57 PM~10686941
> *252-467-3617
> 
> shelia king..
> *



THAT # DISCONNECTED


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 10:59 AM~10686962
> *i said pm :angry:  :biggrin:
> whats the deal on her???????
> *


Bisexual . 3 boys. Lives on Va border. lazy negra.. Cool though..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 11:05 AM~10687004
> *THAT # DISCONNECTED
> *


Let me check again might be her old one. Horny negssssss.. 


update she needs to pay her bill. I called her sister the one thats in your photo shoot..  Fuck I told.. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 01:57 PM~10686941
> *252-467-3617
> 
> shelia king..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 01:59 PM~10686962
> *i said pm :angry:  :biggrin:
> whats the deal on her???????
> *


 :uh: DAMN D, YOU THAT DESPERATE TO GET PUSSY :nosad:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Just got this text from my gal.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 11:07 AM~10687027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 02:16 PM~10687080
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


WHAT DID I SAY FROM BEFORE ******?? YOU CAN'T OWN SHIT!!!!


YOU CAN'T EVEN DO A PROPER QUOTE :0 THAT'S SAD ****** :yes:


----------



## REALTALK

QUOTE(REALTALK @ May 19 2008, 11:07 AM)

MOTHERFUCKER I DIDN'T EVEN POST AT THIS TIME. YET AGAIN YOU OWNED YOUSELF FUNDI!!!!

PATHETIC AS ******!!!


----------



## REALTALK

NO DISRESPECT TO ALL THE OTHER BROTHA'S IN HERE BUT THIS CAT FUNDI IS PATHESTIC. I CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S THE SAME COLOR SKIN AS YA'LL. HE SHOULD BE ORIENTAL OR SOMETHING.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 19 2008, 01:05 PM~10687004
> *THAT # DISCONNECTED
> *


  awww dayum

get t he right gawd dayum number fundi so i can have some fun next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 01:07 PM~10687027
> *:uh:  DAMN D, YOU THAT DESPERATE TO GET PUSSY :nosad:
> *



mind your business :uh: i wasn't talking to you


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 01:06 PM~10687015
> *Let me check again might be her old one. Horny negssssss..
> update she needs to pay her bill. I called her sister the one thats in your photo shoot..   Fuck I told.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 19 2008, 03:31 PM~10687616
> *mind your business :uh:  i wasn't talking to you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GETTING ALL MAD :biggrin: YOU GOT ALL BITCH HURT :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 02:37 PM~10687653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GETTING ALL MAD :biggrin:  YOU GOT ALL BITCH HURT :0
> *



:tears: :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 18 2008, 11:32 PM~10683309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby mama's B day today and she's out spending my support money..... call her ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 919-349-0905
> Lazy , will cheat , but loves to party!!!!!!!!!!!  Both ways..... :0
> *


the number is no longer in service lol guess she didnt want so pay her bill with the child support


----------



## 187PURE

RIDE 4 MEEEEE!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

You guys know how these chics are. they get a new phone ever tax season or only buy junk with there checks..... :uh: State pays for everything else Or should I say your taxes!!!! :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

View My TinyFx


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 01:32 PM~10687207
> *NO DISRESPECT TO ALL THE OTHER BROTHA'S IN HERE BUT THIS CAT FUNDI IS PATHESTIC. I CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S THE SAME COLOR SKIN AS YA'LL. HE SHOULD BE ORIENTAL OR SOMETHING.
> *


hes just a dirty ass whiteboy....
he aint black


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2008, 03:26 PM~10688869
> *hes just a dirty ass whiteboy....
> he aint black
> *


Go do a DB drag and e-thug in your speaker forum.. :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 06:29 PM~10689342
> *Go do a DB drag and e-thug in your speaker forum.. :uh:
> *


shutcho fat wannabe carlton banks ass the fuck up bitch.....


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2008, 07:45 PM~10689482
> *shutcho fat wannabe carlton banks ass the fuck up bitch.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+May 19 2008, 04:45 PM~10689482-->
> 
> 
> 
> shutcho fat wannabe carlton banks ass the fuck up bitch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 05:04 PM~10689652
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


How cute E-thugs in love... Pit can build your tunes on your show car.. When ever you get one.. :uh: 











:0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 07:54 PM~10690165
> *How cute E-thugs in love...  Pit can build your tunes on your show car.. When ever you get one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


and Im sure your borderline paraplegic ass will let him get some of that 2 legged albino walrus you call a wife :uh: :uh: :barf:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


pit bull installs....


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 08:18 PM~10690352
> *Go build a speaker box lazy ******.. Do something. Hate to post up shitty work..  I heard sum shit about your lazy installs wire and shit hanging out. You even got a pic in the worst car topic. Ole hating ass fool..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Talking about your a grand installer and hitting 75 db's on 4 12S" and a punch amp with a bat cap not even strapped down..
> *


bitch you dont know what the fuck you are talking about......You got shit all sorts of fucked up because NONE of my work is in any worst car topic.... put up a link cone tittied havin bastard


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2008, 06:44 PM~10690623
> *bitch you dont know what the fuck you are talking about......You got shit all sorts of fucked up because NONE of my work is in any worst car topic.... put up a link cone tittied havin bastard
> *


this is like the 3rd time you have metioned my tits.. I since gayness....
:twak:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 08:50 PM~10690711
> *this is like the 3rd time you have metioned my tits.. I since gayness....
> :twak:
> *


that sick image has burned my cornea's :burn: :burn: :burn: 

so wheres this link about my work being so bad..... we are waiting uncle tom


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2008, 06:53 PM~10690760
> *that sick image has burned my cornea's  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> 
> so wheres this link about my work being so bad..... we are waiting uncle tom
> *


What you so worried about Tomas.. :0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10690873
> *What you so worried about Tomas.. :0
> *


im not worried about shit, Im just waiting to see what lame ass lie you will come up with next :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2008, 07:05 PM~10690888
> *im not worried about shit, Im just waiting to see what lame ass lie you will come up with next  :uh:
> *


Okay Tomas...


----------



## "G-Money"

:wave: 

How is everyone doing this morning.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> :wave:
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning.
> [/b]


I'm up.. LIL on screen , tax papers in front of me.. :biggrin: Wife texting dirty pics on phone..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 04:52 AM~10694456
> *I'm up.. LIL on screen , tax papers in front of me.. :biggrin:  Wife texting dirty pics on phone..*


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I like em a lil thick


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 20 2008, 10:58 AM~10695189
> *I like em a lil thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2 I'm with you there Playboy.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 19 2008, 10:05 PM~10690888
> *im not worried about shit, Im just waiting to see what lame ass lie you will come up with next  :uh:
> *


*X2*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 20 2008, 08:56 AM~10695183-->
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REALTALK_@May 20 2008, 10:05 AM~10695593
> *X2
> *


still no pics. Funny who's the liers.. :uh:  All you 2 busters do is fuck up topics...Never seen you post anything. Help / rides / And both your punk ass have been ran out of OT..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:17 PM~10695689
> *still no pics. Funny who's the liers..  :uh:    All you 2 busters do is fuck up topics...Never seen you post anything. Help / rides / And both your punk ass have been ran out of OT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT ON FOR THAT ASS :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:17 PM~10695689
> *still no pics. Funny who's the liers..  :uh:    All you 2 busters do is fuck up topics...Never seen you post anything. Help / rides / And both your punk ass have been ran out of OT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I MIGHT SEND THAT ONE TO MY WORK FOR ALL THE ASS CLOWNS THERE


----------



## lowpro85

what it do homies


----------



## REALTALK

*HERE'S A PIC OF YOUR INTERIOR THAT MERLIN DID FOR YOU*









*
HERE'S A PIC OF YOUR SO CALLED LOWRIDER*









*WHO IN THERE RIGHT FUCKEN MIND WOULD STILL HAVE A STICKER OF THERE CLUB NAME ON THE BACK* :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

HEY FUNDI POST UP PICS OF YOUR HOPPER THAT DOES 40 INCHES!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@May 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10695844
> *what it do homies
> *


Like the deff jam after hours up in here. :0 

Bunch of..








'S


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 20 2008, 10:59 AM~10696013
> *HEY FUNDI POST UP PICS OF YOUR HOPPER THAT DOES 40 INCHES!!!
> *


Theres Vid. dont get your self owned. And I respect the elders in our club. Who by the way are up there on base with you now..  We all have them. I'm working on getting rid of it and going to sighns. But it's 45-50 of us.. strong.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:03 PM~10696031
> *Theres Vid. dont get your self owned. And I respect the elders in our club. Who by the way are up there on base with you now..   We all have them. I'm working on getting rid of it and going to sighns. But it's 45-50 of us.. strong.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SURE THERE IS. HOW DID WE KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO COME UP WITH SOME BULLSHIT LIKE THAT :0 :0 

*LAME AS *****!!!*

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 20 2008, 11:06 AM~10696054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SURE THERE IS. HOW DID WE KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO COME UP WITH SOME BULLSHIT LIKE THAT :0  :0
> 
> LAME AS *****!!!
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


owned silly ass.. 


I'll look for the second place one. I sponsered the batts got first and second place. go fuck your self now.. thank you...


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:15 PM~10696113
> *owned silly ass..
> I'll look for the second place one. I sponsered the batts got first and second place. go fuck your self now.. thank you...
> *


THAT AINT SHIT FOR OWNAGE. WHAT IS GOOD IS WHEN YOU GOT OWNED ON HERE BY YOUR OWN RACE :0 :0 

YOU APPARENTLY DON'T KNOW WHAT OWNED ON HERE IS!! YOU LAME FUCK BAG FOR A NURSE :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

:uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10696113
> *owned silly ass..
> *


HMMMM... I'M NOT TOO EXCITED


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:19 PM~10696145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


RIDE LOOKS OK THOUGH


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:19 PM~10696145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


DAMN LOOK AT THEM RUSTY AS CHINA'S :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:19 PM~10696145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


I AM LOVING THE DIFFERENT KNOCK OFFS HOMIE :cheesy: OWNED!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2008, 02:19 PM~10696146
> *HMMMM... I'M NOT TOO EXCITED
> *



ME NEITHER!!! HE CHIPPED OUT WITH THAT WACK AS LOCK UP HE HAD. SHIT HE DIDN'T EVEN HIT THE SWITCH!!! UNLESS HE'S REALLY A WHITEBOY!!! :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2008, 11:19 AM~10696146
> *HMMMM... I'M NOT TOO EXCITED
> *


One white and one brown both going into paint. Like I said Took 1'st and second on these 2 dailey drivers.. 1000 cash ..Not made to show just have fun. we don;t care about buying freinds.. That Monte in that pic with my truck is the 3rd one I hooked up with batts and sum time. ( not much since I hate gettin dirty) all 3 cars will be duking it out may 31st we want to see what the gels can do and have fun..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 20 2008, 11:26 AM~10696186
> *ME NEITHER!!! HE CHIPPED OUT WITH THAT WACK AS LOCK UP HE HAD. SHIT HE DIDN'T EVEN HIT THE SWITCH!!! UNLESS HE'S REALLY A WHITEBOY!!! :0  :0
> *


I am the battery guy and parts person. Along with the crew chef and bartender..


----------



## fundimotorsports

best i have of second place.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:27 PM~10696204
> *I am the battery guy and parts person. Along with the crew chef and bartender..
> *


THEN THAT'S NOT YOUR HOPPER!!! :0 :0 LIAR!!! :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

man...................ya'll two maufuckers take the fun out of the ENTIRE internet!!! :thumbsdown: 
Can't ya'll take that shit to PM???


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 20 2008, 01:24 PM~10696180
> *I AM LOVING THE DIFFERENT KNOCK OFFS HOMIE :cheesy:  OWNED!!!!
> *


 :0 OH SNAP! :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

caddy steve..and the rest of the Black VA/MD lowriders..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 20 2008, 11:31 AM~10696230
> *man...................ya'll two maufuckers take the fun out of the ENTIRE internet!!! :thumbsdown:
> Can't ya'll take that shit to PM???
> *


Not me Homie. this cat does this to all threads. hince his name change 2-3 times he never has nothing to say. just angery person with no car.. He wrecked 3yrs ago.. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

ANYWAY, WHO'S GOING TO SMILEY'S FUND RAISER? I'M TOO FAR TO ATTEND


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2008, 11:39 AM~10696282
> *ANYWAY, WHO'S GOING TO SMILEY'S FUND RAISER?  I'M TOO FAR TO ATTEND
> *


Got a flyer or some way a club can donate money or time?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:35 PM~10696260
> *Not me Homie. this cat does this to all threads. hince his name change 2-3 times he never has nothing to say. just angery person with no car.. He wrecked 3yrs ago.. :uh:
> *



LIES, LIES. YOUR NAME SHOULD BE #1 LIAR :0 :0 KICK ROCKS YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT ME. YOUR A FUCKEN WANNA BE :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:35 PM~10696260
> *Not me Homie. this cat does this to all threads. hince his name change 2-3 times he never has nothing to say. just angery person with no car.. He wrecked 3yrs ago.. :uh:
> *


YOU SURE DO SUCK DICK REAL GOOD DON'T YOU :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:42 PM~10696296
> *Got a flyer or some way a club can donate money or time?
> *


yeah its on shows and events forum


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2008, 11:52 AM~10696340
> *yeah its on shows and events forum
> *


cool will look..


----------



## fundimotorsports

:worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 09:17 AM~10695689
> *still no pics. Funny who's the liers..  :uh:    All you 2 busters do is fuck up topics...Never seen you post anything. Help / rides / And both your punk ass have been ran out of OT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT MY CARS UNCLE REMUS!!!!!!!!!!! ASK 'SHAW ABOUT MY SHIT HE'LL TELL YOU!!!!!!!! PLUS YOU CAN'T AFFORD WHAT I ROLL!!!!!! ASK YOUR BOY SNOW ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

BLAST FROM THE PAST!! :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 20 2008, 12:03 PM~10696414
> *DON'T WORRY ABOUT MY CARS UNCLE REMUS!!!!!!!!!!!  ASK 'SHAW ABOUT MY SHIT HE'LL TELL YOU!!!!!!!!  PLUS YOU CAN'T AFFORD WHAT I ROLL!!!!!!  ASK YOUR BOY SNOW ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 11:02 AM~10696407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


SHE AIN'T wHITE SO WHY YOU JOCKIN'?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 19 2008, 12:32 PM~10687207
> *NO DISRESPECT TO ALL THE OTHER BROTHA'S IN HERE BUT THIS CAT FUNDI IS PATHESTIC. I CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S THE SAME COLOR SKIN AS YA'LL. HE SHOULD BE ORIENTAL OR SOMETHING.
> *


 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 20 2008, 12:30 PM~10696576
> *SHE AIN'T wHITE SO WHY YOU JOCKIN'?
> *


what the hell are you talking about.. I have black baby moma's stupid ****** check pgs back and stop opening your ignorant mouth. :uh: Tell you aint never had shit. with your getto mentality..


----------



## TRUDAWG

:uh:


----------



## 187PURE

YO MAN FUNDI, ALL JOKES ASIDE... I DON'T THINK YOU'RE PLAYING WITH A FULL DECK. I READ YOUR COMMENTS AND THEY'RE INCOHERENT:

what the hell are you talking about.. I have black baby moma's stupid ****** check pgs back and stop opening your ignorant mouth. *Tell you aint never had shit. with your getto mentality.. *

HOW IS THIS A CONNECTION WITH YOU HAVING BABY MOMMA'S?? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 11:41 AM~10696631
> *what the hell are you talking about.. I have black baby moma's stupid ****** check pgs back and stop opening your ignorant mouth.  :uh: Tell you aint never had shit. with your getto mentality..
> *


YOU STUPID SHARECROPPER!!!!!!!! YOU GOT THAT PICTURE OFF OF MYSPACE!!!!!!!!!! SHOW THAT BITCH WITH YOUR KIDS AND WE'LL SEE WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!!! NOT THE ZEBRA KIDS EITHER!!!!!!!!!!!! AND WHO YOU CALLING GHETTO?! BITCH YOU'RE HALF A SQUARE FOOT AWAY FROM BEING IN A DOUBLE WIDE WITH YOUR HONKY THROWAWAY, PATTY CAKE, MAYONAISE SANDWICH EATIN' HO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BEAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 20 2008, 12:31 PM~10696926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HIS SISTER-IN-LAW?????????


----------



## lowpro85

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 03:02 PM~10696407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 02:02 PM~10696407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> *



:cheesy: wheres the face :scrutinize:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 01:27 PM~10696204
> *I am the battery guy and parts person. Along with the crew chef and bartender..
> *


aka club bitch


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

MY GIRL

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 20 2008, 01:18 PM~10696824
> *YOU STUPID SHARECROPPER!!!!!!!!  YOU GOT THAT PICTURE OFF OF MYSPACE!!!!!!!!!!  SHOW THAT BITCH WITH YOUR KIDS AND WE'LL WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!!!  NOT THE ZEBRA KIDS EITHER!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND WHO YOU CALLING GHETTO?!  BITCH YOU'RE HALF A SQUARE FOOT AWAY FROM BEING IN A DOUBLE WIDE WITH YOUR HONKY THROWAWAY, PATTY CAKE, MAYONAISE SANDWICH EATIN' HO!!!!!!!!!
> *


ignorance is bliss. You post a pic of your car first. Lier. I posted her number and everything.. 



Just got in from the new Jones movie. Pretty good . start from where the others let off. Great free screening..


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+May 20 2008, 10:26 PM~10700352-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY GIRL
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 10:27 PM~10700358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPN714_@May 20 2008, 10:31 PM~10700412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LTD RIDIN'




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 20 2008, 03:31 PM~10696926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2008, 02:57 PM~10696719
> *YO MAN FUNDI, ALL JOKES ASIDE... I DON'T THINK YOU'RE PLAYING WITH A FULL DECK.  I READ YOUR COMMENTS AND THEY'RE INCOHERENT:
> 
> what the hell are you talking about.. I have black baby moma's stupid ****** check pgs back and stop opening your ignorant mouth.  Tell you aint never had shit. with your getto mentality..
> 
> HOW IS THIS A CONNECTION WITH YOU HAVING BABY MOMMA'S?? :dunno:
> *



x2


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 20 2008, 11:26 PM~10700352
> *MY GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dipn714 heela pics loco real nice thats my style there................ :biggrin: 



all u other fucceers good am to ya............


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 20 2008, 04:43 PM~10698246
> *aka club bitch
> *


And. Some one has to be in the back ground as a support. Not every one can be up front to get credit and stuff. I don't care about fame and glorry . Got a whole room full of that. I do it for a passion nothing else. awards mean nothing to me. Unless cash....  

I have always been club and NC leison ( spelling ) I'm the one that normally welcomes or has cook outs for the rest of the clubs or set-ups stuff for the kids to do at car shows.. No one thinks about Famlies at these events some times and thats where my 2 cents come in. I get more pleasure seeing the whole crew have fun rather thin sit around in the hot sun.. Plenty times I just leave my car / trucks / or bike at the show and take all the kids for a club ballon fight or egg toss. Hell thats my gift..

Like I said a good club needs a strong back. Not just look what I can do!!!! Thats what Lowriding is about.. famly..  


And for the record thats was not Pitbulls installs. I just had to bust his balls for his lame comment. As a installer he knew this as we have talked in the past. ( audio shit) I'll be back into DB drgs to get my tittle back.. :biggrin: 


And V / and real talk grow up!!!!!!! Act like youngind with nothing to say. Just ugly all the time. Don't go crying to mods. PM me. then get on here all hard and shit. you lame fucks can kick rocks. get a car or something then you can talk shit!!!  

Ive seen the rest of these cats rides. so hince you 2 LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 06:59 AM~10702592
> *And. Some one has to be in the back ground as a  support. Not every one can be up front to get credit and stuff. I don't care about fame and glorry . Got a whole room full of that. I do it for a passion nothing else. awards  mean nothing to me. Unless cash....
> 
> I have always been club and NC leison ( spelling ) I'm the one that normally welcomes or has cook outs for the rest of the clubs or set-ups stuff for the kids to do at car shows.. No one thinks about Famlies at these events some times and thats where my 2 cents come in. I get more pleasure seeing the whole crew have fun rather thin sit around in the hot sun.. Plenty times I just leave  my car / trucks / or bike at the show and take all the kids for a club ballon fight or egg toss. Hell thats my gift..
> 
> Like I said a good club needs a strong back. Not just look what I can do!!!! Thats what Lowriding is about.. famly..
> And for the record thats was not Pitbulls installs. I just had to bust his balls for his lame comment. As a installer he knew this as we have talked in the past. ( audio shit) I'll  be back into DB drgs  to get my tittle back.. :biggrin:
> And V / and real talk grow up!!!!!!! Act like youngind with nothing to say. Just ugly all the time. Don't go crying to mods. PM me. then get on here all hard and shit. you lame fucks can kick rocks. get a car or something then you can talk shit!!!
> 
> Ive seen the rest of these cats rides. so hince you 2 LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC POSITIVE.OTHERWISE IT WILL GET MOVED TO OFF TOPIC REMEBER WE HAVE GUEST THAT VISIT THE SITE FREQUENTLY AND WHEN THEY READ ALL THE B.S. IT MAKES US ALL LOOK BAD SO LETS KEEP IT COOL AND CLEAN FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2008, 08:30 AM~10702669
> *LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC POSITIVE.OTHERWISE IT WILL GET MOVED TO OFF TOPIC REMEBER WE HAVE GUEST THAT VISIT THE SITE FREQUENTLY AND WHEN THEY READ ALL THE B.S. IT MAKES US ALL LOOK BAD SO LETS KEEP IT COOL AND CLEAN FELLAS. :biggrin:
> *



RIGHT ON BRUTHA...........


X2


----------



## TRUDAWG

same to cats going back and forth. I mean damn why is it so hard to ignore a mutherfucker. Just click ignore this user. There are several people on LIL that I ignore, cuz I know their stupid ass posts will just inflame me and I'll wanna talk shit back, but it's the fuckin internet holmes..................aint shit can be done till you see em in person


----------



## 187PURE

just dont feed


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2008, 07:30 AM~10702669
> *LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC POSITIVE.OTHERWISE IT WILL GET MOVED TO OFF TOPIC REMEBER WE HAVE GUEST THAT VISIT THE SITE FREQUENTLY AND WHEN THEY READ ALL THE B.S. IT MAKES US ALL LOOK BAD SO LETS KEEP IT COOL AND CLEAN FELLAS. :biggrin:
> *


x 2 1/2


----------



## cripn8ez

YO I HAVE A Q? ALSO WILL CHANGE THE SUBJECT FOR A MIN WONT SUM 87 UPPERS & LOWER TRAIL ARMS FIX A 95 FLEETWOOD????

CUZZ IM THINKING OF TAKING THE OLD STOCC ONES I HAVE LEFT FROM THE CAPRICE AND CHROME THEM THEN PUT ON THE FLEETWOOD CUZZ I HAVE CHROME AJUSTABLE ON THE CAPRICE NOW...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 21 2008, 08:51 AM~10702906
> *same to cats going back and forth. I mean damn why is it so hard to ignore a mutherfucker. Just click ignore this user. There are several people on LIL that I ignore, cuz I know their stupid ass posts will just inflame me and I'll wanna talk shit back, but it's the fuckin internet holmes..................aint shit can be done till you see em in person*


GOT THAT RIGHT!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 21 2008, 08:51 AM~10702906
> *same to cats going back and forth. I mean damn why is it so hard to ignore a mutherfucker. Just click ignore this user. There are several people on LIL that I ignore, cuz I know their stupid ass posts will just inflame me and I'll wanna talk shit back, but it's the fuckin internet holmes..................aint shit can be done till you see em in person
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 21 2008, 09:53 AM~10702921
> *GOT THAT RIGHT!
> *



THEN THERE UR ON YOUR NUTS NEW ATTITUDE HAHA........... :0


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 21 2008, 09:53 AM~10702920
> *YO I HAVE A Q? ALSO WILL CHANGE THE SUBJECT FOR A MIN WONT SUM 87 UPPERS & LOWER TRAIL ARMS FIX A 95 FLEETWOOD????
> 
> CUZZ IM THINKING OF TAKING THE OLD STOCC ONES I HAVE LEFT FROM THE CAPRICE AND CHROME THEM THEN PUT ON THE FLEETWOOD CUZZ I HAVE CHROME AJUSTABLE ON THE CAPRICE NOW...
> *



ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

I think they will


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 21 2008, 10:27 AM~10703035
> *I think they will
> *



ME TOO BUT NOT SURE I WANA DROP OFF TODAY IF THEY DO FUCC IT GOTTA START SUM WHERE WITH THE CHROME UNDIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 21 2008, 07:25 AM~10703025
> *ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I"m making a call right now to Pancho down there. he'll know..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 10:30 AM~10703047
> *I"m making a call right now to Pancho down there. he'll know..
> *



DOES HE CHROME TOO? PANCHO? :uh:


THANX THOUGH....


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 21 2008, 07:27 AM~10703035
> *I think they will
> *


yes and he can chrome them too.  Or I'm pretty shure there good ones around the shaw.. LB gets all there stuff done down there..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 21 2008, 07:31 AM~10703050
> *DOES HE CHROME TOO?  PANCHO? :uh:
> THANX THOUGH....
> *


You know Pancho. he's building 3 2 doors. :biggrin: City knights..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 10:41 AM~10703083
> *You know Pancho. he's building 3 2 doors.  :biggrin: City knights..
> *


 :0 OK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 03:59 AM~10702592
> *And. Some one has to be in the back ground as a  support. Not every one can be up front to get credit and stuff. I don't care about fame and glorry . Got a whole room full of that. I do it for a passion nothing else. awards  mean nothing to me. Unless cash....
> 
> I have always been club and NC leison ( spelling ) I'm the one that normally welcomes or has cook outs for the rest of the clubs or set-ups stuff for the kids to do at car shows.. No one thinks about Famlies at these events some times and thats where my 2 cents come in. I get more pleasure seeing the whole crew have fun rather thin sit around in the hot sun.. Plenty times I just leave  my car / trucks / or bike at the show and take all the kids for a club ballon fight or egg toss. Hell thats my gift..
> 
> Like I said a good club needs a strong back. Not just look what I can do!!!! Thats what Lowriding is about.. famly..
> And for the record thats was not Pitbulls installs. I just had to bust his balls for his lame comment. As a installer he knew this as we have talked in the past. ( audio shit) I'll  be back into DB drgs  to get my tittle back.. :biggrin:
> And V / and real talk grow up!!!!!!! Act like youngind with nothing to say. Just ugly all the time. Don't go crying to mods. PM me. then get on here all hard and shit. you lame fucks can kick rocks. get a car or something then you can talk shit!!!
> 
> Ive seen the rest of these cats rides. so hince you 2 LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MOTHERFUCKER I AIN'T NEVER PM'ED YOUR DUMB ASS!!!!!!!!! NEVER CRIED TO MODS!!! SO HOW IN THE FUCK AM I LYING?????? BECAUSE I DON'T POST A PICTURE?????? YOU STUPID RITZ LOVING BASTARD DO YOU KNOWHOW I LIVE?????? MOTHERFUCKER I PISS OUT WHAT YOUR GIRL MAKES EVERYTIME I WAKE UP!!!! ***** YOU OFF THE PLANET WITH YOUR SORCERER IN THE STONE ASS EXPO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 21 2008, 05:53 AM~10702920
> *YO I HAVE A Q? ALSO WILL CHANGE THE SUBJECT FOR A MIN WONT SUM 87 UPPERS & LOWER TRAIL ARMS FIX A 95 FLEETWOOD????
> 
> CUZZ IM THINKING OF TAKING THE OLD STOCC ONES I HAVE LEFT FROM THE CAPRICE AND CHROME THEM THEN PUT ON THE FLEETWOOD CUZZ I HAVE CHROME AJUSTABLE ON THE CAPRICE NOW...
> *


DO THE MATH BOZO!!!!!!!!!!! '87-'95


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 20 2008, 12:41 PM~10696631
> *what the hell are you talking about.. I have black baby moma's stupid ****** check pgs back and stop opening your ignorant mouth.  :uh: Tell you aint never had shit. with your getto mentality..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

AND YOU CALL ME A DUMB ******????????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 21 2008, 11:59 AM~10703818
> *AND YOU CALL ME A DUMB ******????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 21 2008, 11:41 AM~10704534
> *:biggrin:
> *


pics? since you posting.. :dunno: maybe you should invest in spell check..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 10:49 AM~10704580
> *pics? since you posting.. :dunno: maybe you should invest in spell check..
> *


ISN'T THAT THE POT CALLING THE KETTTLE BLACK?! DON'T BE MAD BECAUSE YOU'RE A TRAILER PARK PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 21 2008, 12:28 PM~10704834
> *ISN'T THAT THE POT CALLING THE KETTTLE BLACK?!  DON'T BE MAD BECAUSE YOU'RE A TRAILER PARK PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *













PICS!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 11:37 AM~10704886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


SHOW PICS OF A CAVE HO WITH A CURRENT HAIR STYLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 21 2008, 01:20 PM~10705223
> *SHOW PICS OF A CAVE HO WITH A CURRENT HAIR STYLE!!!!!!!!
> *


again. pics of anything you have done.. 

I have just proven you cannot hold a conversation. try again. I have said nothing against your gal , Faml , or so called car. Pics please.... Or some of your work..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 01:55 PM~10705529
> *again. pics of anything you have done..
> 
> I have just proven you cannot hold a conversation. try again. I have said nothing against your gal , Faml , or so called car. Pics please.... Or some of your work..
> *


V's gotta rider homie and knows his shit...I can vouch for that. You outta raze on up outta this topic...real talk.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2008, 05:16 PM~10706968
> *V's gotta rider homie and knows his shit...I can vouch for that. You outta raze on up outta this topic...real talk.
> *


Who are you? I was talking to him.. He made fun of my wife and other things. he was being ass. So if you vouch for him that not really saying much.. Not being funny but don't jump in the middle of something and not look at both sides.. He did personal attacks!!!

And still not even a parts pic , picnic , something.. Gal since he is married to a super modell or something..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 06:22 PM~10707509
> *Who are you? I was talking to him.. He made fun of my wife and other things. he was being ass. So if you vouch for him that not really saying much.. Not being funny but don't jump in the middle of something and not look at both sides.. He did personal attacks!!!
> 
> And still not even a parts pic , picnic , something.. Gal since he is married to a super modell or something..
> *


Actually your the one who has been doing the attacks from the start. All your mockery and labeling of blacks as ******* and so forth. This is the wrong topic for that. Feeling the way you feel about many black people you should have never came in this topic to begin with, even if this forum is about cars. Blacks have it hard enough, even on this website. Thats why this topic was started in the first place. 

We know how you feel already. (thats why we got on your case when u came in here) I feel you come in here to fuck with us. Talking your shit about blacks and posting that fat white bitch you got like you doin' something. Then you post a black women who you say is your baby's mom and talk down on her and post her number. You might be playin' or lyin' but if your being real thats some fucked up shit. Even if she was a hoe. Thats your baby's mama homie..and at one time you cared for her. Show some fucking respect loc. Maybe you can't handle a black woman and she handled yo'ass instead...you ever think of that??? Thats why you switched over to big mama cast...

I have a black woman, and zebra kids as scotty says...and I'm a strong MAN in a black hood...and I take care of them...I take offense to some of the shit you say. You should just stay out of this topic.


----------



## Skim

damn


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2008, 06:50 PM~10707816
> *Actually your the one who has been doing the attacks from the start. All your mockery and labeling of blacks as ******* and so forth. This is the wrong topic for that. Feeling the way you feel about many black people you should have never came in this topic to begin with, even if this forum is about cars. Blacks have it hard enough, even on this website. Thats why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> We know how you feel already. (thats why we got on your case when u came in here) I feel you come in here to fuck with us. Talking your shit about blacks and posting that fat white bitch you got like you doin' something. Then you post a black women who you say is your baby's mom and talk down on her and post her number. You might be playin' or lyin' but if your being real thats some fucked up shit. Even if she was a hoe. Thats your baby's mama homie..and at one time you cared for her. Show some fucking respect loc. Maybe you can't handle a black woman and she handled yo'ass instead...you ever think of that??? Thats why you switched over to big mama cast...
> 
> I have a black woman, and zebra kids as scotty says...and I'm a strong MAN in a black hood...and I take care of them...I take offense to some of the shit you say. You should just stay out of this topic.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2008, 08:50 PM~10707816
> *Actually your the one who has been doing the attacks from the start. All your mockery and labeling of blacks as ******* and so forth. This is the wrong topic for that. Feeling the way you feel about many black people you should have never came in this topic to begin with, even if this forum is about cars. Blacks have it hard enough, even on this website. Thats why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> We know how you feel already. (thats why we got on your case when u came in here) I feel you come in here to fuck with us. Talking your shit about blacks and posting that fat white bitch you got like you doin' something. Then you post a black women who you say is your baby's mom and talk down on her and post her number. You might be playin' or lyin' but if your being real thats some fucked up shit. Even if she was a hoe. Thats your baby's mama homie..and at one time you cared for her. Show some fucking respect loc. Maybe you can't handle a black woman and she handled yo'ass instead...you ever think of that??? Thats why you switched over to big mama cast...
> 
> I have a black woman, and zebra kids as scotty says...and I'm a strong MAN in a black hood...and I take care of them...I take offense to some of the shit you say. You should just stay out of this topic.
> *


THAT'S MY ***** THAT SAID THAT :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

GOT ME SOME 4 TON SPRINGS! :0 

THE ***** AT RED'S TOLD ME TO PUT 8 BATTS TO THE NOSE. HE SAID THROW THAT STREET CHARGER IN THE TRASH :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2008, 06:50 PM~10707816
> *Actually your the one who has been doing the attacks from the start. All your mockery and labeling of blacks as ******* and so forth. This is the wrong topic for that. Feeling the way you feel about many black people you should have never came in this topic to begin with, even if this forum is about cars. Blacks have it hard enough, even on this website. Thats why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> We know how you feel already. (thats why we got on your case when u came in here) I feel you come in here to fuck with us. Talking your shit about blacks and posting that fat white bitch you got like you doin' something. Then you post a black women who you say is your baby's mom and talk down on her and post her number. You might be playin' or lyin' but if your being real thats some fucked up shit. Even if she was a hoe. Thats your baby's mama homie..and at one time you cared for her. Show some fucking respect loc. Maybe you can't handle a black woman and she handled yo'ass instead...you ever think of that??? Thats why you switched over to big mama cast...
> 
> I have a black woman, and zebra kids as scotty says...and I'm a strong MAN in a black hood...and I take care of them...I take offense to some of the shit you say. You should just stay out of this topic.
> *


Wrong wrong wrong. And again with the name calling.. 

She told me to do it #s. I never said she was a hoe or downed her. Shes single now just too wild. I said we where still best friends.  

And this topic is shit because sum people make things black and white. I never once called your ladies out .. Like you guys did. And about racist sayings I can already tell by the way you type that you don't listen and think with out talking.. reread sum of the stuff you so called home boys wrote. And you so called super black cats jumped on a white boys tip with out doing your research , about that dude.. 


When you can talk / type, then I will respect you. So far all you have done is name called.. In My eyes that makes you a ******.. Learn the term if it offends you.. Don't open your mouth unless you act read what I wrote. had nothing to do with color. As you have pointed out many times by your ugly comments and slander.. 

I don't have a problem with any race . just certain folks in sum of every race.. Like I said go back and read what the super blacks said before you comment on stuff.. Slander is slander.. And i am best friends with those model's on Crips car and that's my ex. She's wild out like that. Loves attention. was on the net with me when I did it.. ( Iphone) 

I don't have to lie to be cool.. A real man defends his woman and speaks his mind. that's what makes a strong black man. Not a car on 13's and shit talking on LIL like a little 15yr.. :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2008, 09:50 PM~10707816
> *Actually your the one who has been doing the attacks from the start. All your mockery and labeling of blacks as ******* and so forth. This is the wrong topic for that. Feeling the way you feel about many black people you should have never came in this topic to begin with, even if this forum is about cars. Blacks have it hard enough, even on this website. Thats why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> We know how you feel already. (thats why we got on your case when u came in here) I feel you come in here to fuck with us. Talking your shit about blacks and posting that fat white bitch you got like you doin' something. Then you post a black women who you say is your baby's mom and talk down on her and post her number. You might be playin' or lyin' but if your being real thats some fucked up shit. Even if she was a hoe. Thats your baby's mama homie..and at one time you cared for her. Show some fucking respect loc. Maybe you can't handle a black woman and she handled yo'ass instead...you ever think of that??? Thats why you switched over to big mama cast...
> 
> I have a black woman, and zebra kids as scotty says...and I'm a strong MAN in a black hood...and I take care of them...I take offense to some of the shit you say. You should just stay out of this topic.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

TTT


----------



## fundimotorsports

FYI. I never posted up pics of my wife. Instigator above did with negative comments. Look before you leap..  Hes not even Black for real !!!! In his own words he said he liked burning down topics but you super Africans just bought into it.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 11:23 PM~10708880
> *FYI. I never posted up pics of my wife. Instigator above did with negative comments. Look before you leap..   Hes not even Black for real !!!! In his own words he said he liked burning down topics but you super Africans just bought into it.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR A FUCKEN LIAR!!! YOU SAID A COUPLE PAGES BACK THAT YOU HAVE POSTED PICS OF YOUR WIFE ON HERE. ONCE AGAIN I HAVE CAUGHT YOU IN A FUCKEN LIE!!!! WHO CARES IF I AM NOT BLACK, WHITE AND WHAT NOT. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN TALKING DOWN TO THESE OTHER AFRICAN AMERICANS ON THIS WHOLE WEBSITE!!! YOU SAY THAT YOUR NOT A RACIST BUT YOU HAD A PICTURE OF DAVE CHAPPELL IN A WHITE KKK ROBE WITH HIS FIST IN THE FUCKEN AIR. AND NOW YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF A WHITE MAN IN YOU AVATAR. DUDE GET FUCKEN REAL. YOU A RACIST BITCH WHO DOES NOT EVEN DESERVE TO BE IN THIS TOPIC. SHIT I HAVE RESPECT FOR EVERBODY ELSE ON HERE THAT POST BUT YOUR BITCH ASS!!! YEAH, I AM NOT BLACK BUT I SPEAK THE TRUTH EVERY FUCKEN TIME AND THAT'S WHY YOUR BITCH ASS GET'S PIST AND SHIT EVERY TIME I CALL YOUR PATHETIC ASS OUT. LIKE I SAID BEFORE KICK ROCKS BIG LEVA!!!!


AND THAT'S REALTALK BITCH!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

For the super Africans of LIL ..

:0 

This is silly... :uh: People so black they tell others how black they are... :uh: :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 21 2008, 08:28 PM~10708924
> *YOUR A FUCKEN LIAR!!! YOU SAID A COUPLE PAGES BACK THAT YOU HAVE POSTED PICS OF YOUR WIFE ON HERE. ONCE AGAIN I HAVE CAUGHT YOU IN A FUCKEN LIE!!!! WHO CARES IF I AM NOT BLACK, WHITE AND WHAT NOT. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN TALKING DOWN TO THESE OTHER AFRICAN AMERICANS ON THIS WHOLE WEBSITE!!! YOU SAY THAT YOUR NOT A RACIST BUT YOU HAD A PICTURE OF DAVE CHAPPELL IN A WHITE KKK ROBE WITH HIS FIST IN THE FUCKEN AIR. AND NOW YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF A WHITE MAN IN YOU AVATAR. DUDE GET FUCKEN REAL. YOU A RACIST BITCH WHO DOES NOT EVEN DESERVE TO BE IN THIS TOPIC. SHIT I HAVE RESPECT FOR EVERBODY ELSE ON HERE THAT POST BUT YOUR BITCH ASS!!! YEAH, I AM NOT BLACK BUT I SPEAK THE TRUTH EVERY FUCKEN TIME AND THAT'S WHY YOUR BITCH ASS GET'S PIST AND SHIT EVERY TIME I CALL YOUR PATHETIC ASS OUT. LIKE I SAID BEFORE KICK ROCKS BIG LEVA!!!!
> AND THAT'S REALTALK BITCH!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


Act. You posted it. And the Dave thing is funny. Called sarcasm. I guess you guys only sit around and watch Good times and all black TV.. That white guy in the AVI shows your ignorance. Get at me when you can tell me who he is. He did a lot for Blacks and Gays..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 21 2008, 08:28 PM~10708924
> *YOUR A FUCKEN LIAR!!! YOU SAID A COUPLE PAGES BACK THAT YOU HAVE POSTED PICS OF YOUR WIFE ON HERE. ONCE AGAIN I HAVE CAUGHT YOU IN A FUCKEN LIE!!!! WHO CARES IF I AM NOT BLACK, WHITE AND WHAT NOT. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS THAT YOU HAVE BEEN TALKING DOWN TO THESE OTHER AFRICAN AMERICANS ON THIS WHOLE WEBSITE!!! YOU SAY THAT YOUR NOT A RACIST BUT YOU HAD A PICTURE OF DAVE CHAPPELL IN A WHITE KKK ROBE WITH HIS FIST IN THE FUCKEN AIR. AND NOW YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF A WHITE MAN IN YOU AVATAR. DUDE GET FUCKEN REAL. YOU A RACIST BITCH WHO DOES NOT EVEN DESERVE TO BE IN THIS TOPIC. SHIT I HAVE RESPECT FOR EVERBODY ELSE ON HERE THAT POST BUT YOUR BITCH ASS!!! YEAH, I AM NOT BLACK BUT I SPEAK THE TRUTH EVERY FUCKEN TIME AND THAT'S WHY YOUR BITCH ASS GET'S PIST AND SHIT EVERY TIME I CALL YOUR PATHETIC ASS OUT. LIKE I SAID BEFORE KICK ROCKS BIG LEVA!!!!
> AND THAT'S REALTALK BITCH!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


Act. You posted it. And the Dave thing is funny. Called sarcasm. I guess you guys only sit around and watch Good times and all black TV.. That white guy in the AVI shows your ignorance. Get at me when you can tell me who he is. He did a lot for Blacks and Gays..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 11:34 PM~10708999
> *Act. You posted it. And the Dave thing is funny. Called sarcasm. I guess you guys only sit around and watch Good times and all black TV.. That white guy in the AVI shows your ignorance. Get at me when you can tell me who he is. He did a lot for Blacks and Gays..
> *


ONCE AGAIN YOU TYPE NOTHING BUT BULLSHIT!!! YOU GOT MAD IN ANOTHER POST ON HERE BECAUSE THE MODS TOLD YOU TO CHILL OUT OR WHATEVER THE CASE MAYBE :0 I WOULD SUGGEST YOU LISTEN TO THEM FOR THEY WILL BANN YOUR BITCH ASS FOR GOOD!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 21 2008, 08:37 PM~10709026
> *ONCE AGAIN YOU TYPE NOTHING BUT BULLSHIT!!! YOU GOT MAD IN ANOTHER POST ON HERE BECAUSE THE MODS TOLD YOU TO CHILL OUT OR WHATEVER THE CASE MAYBE :0  I WOULD SUGGEST YOU LISTEN TO THEM FOR THEY WILL BANN YOUR BITCH ASS FOR GOOD!!!
> *


You talking out your arse again little man.. That avi is John Waters.. :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

Damn will the bullshyt ever stop. Nigg this Nigg that.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> Damn will the bullshyt ever stop. Nigg this Nigg that.
> [/b]


 :werd: 













Zulu Tattoo

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I gotta get called a ni**er in a topic about black lowriders, or if it's not directed towards me I have to sit back watch someone else be called that. WOW! Can you believe that, and the best part is it's coming from another black person. AMAZING!
I try to keep my mouth shut over and over, but I'm sick and tired of this shit. 
CF put as plain as can be, and I couldn't have said it better myself. This is a public website but the majority of us are offended by your redderick and really don't see a purspose for you being here except to talk shit back in forth between that other cat. 
IMO both of your are ass clown's becuz you both throw racist remarks towards each other. 
If you guys don't have shit useful to post up IE: booty's, fine women, or bad ass rides then Kick rocks


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 22 2008, 08:56 AM~10711042
> *I gotta get called a ni**er in a topic about black lowriders, or if it's not directed towards me I have to sit back watch someone else be called that. WOW! Can you believe that, and the best part is it's coming from another black person. AMAZING!
> I try to keep my mouth shut over and over, but I'm sick and tired of this shit.
> CF put as plain as can be, and I couldn't have said it better myself. This is a public website but the majority of us are offended by your redderick and really don't see a purspose for you being here except to talk shit back in forth between that other cat.
> IMO both of your are ass clown's becuz you both throw racist remarks towards each other.
> If you guys don't have shit useful to post up IE: booty's, fine women, or bad ass rides then Kick rocks
> *


 x2. and I don't see nothing werd about it, Hell the bullShyt get's old, been old.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 22 2008, 09:02 AM~10711069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*biggeazy-e* :0


----------



## 187PURE

AY I GOT SOMETHING REAL TO SAY:

PUSSY AINT NUTHIN BUT MEAT ON A BONE, YOU CAN FUCK IT, SUCK IT, OR LEAVE IT ALONE


----------



## 187PURE

NAW BUT SERIOUSLY, HERE'S SOMETHING REAL:


----------



## 187PURE

C.F. THE FOE LOOKS BONE-GOOD HOMIE!! 

WHAT UP CRIPN-AINT...??


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S A TRIP HOW SOME OF THE HOMEBOYS CAN BE MOOCHERS: EVERYTIME I ORDER SOME SHIT, THEY GOTTA BE LIKE- "AW MAN, WHAT YOU GONNA DO WITH THE OLD ONES?" NOW I AINT STINGY OR NOTHING, BUT IT'S LIKE GOTDAMN HOMIE!! YOU CAN'T PICK UP THE PHONE AND PLACE A MOTHERFUCKIN ORDER?? SOMETIMES IT'S GOOD TO HOLD ON TO YOUR OLD SHIT FOR BACK-UP. BUT NAW, THESE ****** WANNA BLEED YOU DRY. THAT'S WHY THEIR RIDES ARE ALWAYS HALF-ASS. THEY TOO BUSY WAITING AROUND FOR SCRAPS LIKE MUTTS :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 22 2008, 08:18 AM~10711430
> *IT'S A TRIP HOW SOME OF THE HOMEBOYS CAN BE MOOCHERS: EVERYTIME I ORDER SOME SHIT, THEY GOTTA BE LIKE- "AW MAN, WHAT YOU GONNA DO WITH THE OLD ONES?"  NOW I AINT STINGY OR NOTHING, BUT IT'S LIKE GOTDAMN HOMIE!!  YOU CAN'T PICK UP THE PHONE AND PLACE A MOTHERFUCKIN ORDER??  SOMETIMES IT'S GOOD TO HOLD ON TO YOUR OLD SHIT FOR BACK-UP.  BUT NAW, THESE ****** WANNA BLEED YOU DRY.  THAT'S WHY THEIR RIDES ARE ALWAYS HALF-ASS.  THEY TOO BUSY WAITING AROUND FOR SCRAPS LIKE MUTTS :angry:
> *


 Because they're all NIJJERS!!! lol

Naw but for real homie, whatcha got. Lemme get that ole street-charger off you :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 22 2008, 06:56 AM~10711042
> *I gotta get called a ni**er in a topic about black lowriders, or if it's not directed towards me I have to sit back watch someone else be called that. WOW! Can you believe that, and the best part is it's coming from another black person. AMAZING!
> I try to keep my mouth shut over and over, but I'm sick and tired of this shit.
> CF put as plain as can be, and I couldn't have said it better myself. This is a public website but the majority of us are offended by your redderick and really don't see a purspose for you being here except to talk shit back in forth between that other cat.
> IMO both of your are ass clown's becuz you both throw racist remarks towards each other.
> If you guys don't have shit useful to post up IE: booty's, fine women, or bad ass rides then Kick rocks
> *


Go wash the sand out your Vaginia. Your acting one sided Homie. Thats a fact.. You got shit blocked so how can you talk. don't know whats going on...  

FYI. I posted ass / and rides and you fools acted like biabia's. hating like a bunch of crabs like you guys fucked up the other black topics. And I was not even posting in that one. You'll did that your selfs all high and mighty. Blacks..... :worship: :worship:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 22 2008, 10:22 AM~10711447
> *Because they're all NIJJERS!!! lol
> 
> Naw but for real homie, whatcha got. Lemme get that ole street-charger off you :biggrin:
> *


SEE WHAT I'M SAYING :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 22 2008, 07:57 AM~10711299
> *NAW BUT SERIOUSLY, HERE'S SOMETHING REAL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pay pal account info if yo can. My club will do something. And That E-mail. I might can help legal wise. My wifes a nursing consultant and knows all the tricks to this kind of BS..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 10:24 AM~10711461
> *Go wash the sand out your Vaginia. Your acting one sided Homie. Thats a fact..  You got shit blocked so how can you talk. don't know whats going on...
> 
> FYI. I posted ass / and rides and you fools acted like biabia's. hating like a bunch of crabs like you guys fucked up the other black topics. And I was not even posting in that one. You'll did that your selfs all high and mighty. Blacks..... :worship:  :worship:
> *


WHAT OTHER BLACK TOPIC? YOU TALKIN BOUT THE HOMIE GANGSTER'S TOPIC?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 10:27 AM~10711476
> *pay pal account info if yo can. My club will do something. And That E-mail. I might can help legal wise. My wifes a nursing consultant and knows all the tricks to this kind of BS..
> *


YOU MIGHT CAN TALK TO BIG RICH ABOUT PAY PAL


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 22 2008, 08:28 AM~10711479
> *WHAT OTHER BLACK TOPIC?  YOU TALKIN BOUT THE HOMIE GANGSTER'S TOPIC?
> *


 :yessad: I have been around here a minute before I signed on but its all cool.. :biggrin: 

Info damit!!!!!!!!!! This is what my wife and dad do for a living. They find money for people that need it.. I will try to help. Like I said I do a lot of what you cats call bitch work. Don't care about credit Homie.. Got a whole room of it..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 10:31 AM~10711495
> *:yessad: I have been around here a minute before I signed on but its all cool.. :biggrin:
> 
> Info damit!!!!!!!!!! This is what my wife and dad do for a living. They find money for people that need it.. I will try to help. Like I said I do a lot of what you cats call bitch work. Don't care about credit Homie.. Got a whole room of it..
> *


AIGHT. GET IN SOME OF THEM MAJESTICS EARS. SHOW SOME LUV HOMIE


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 22 2008, 06:56 AM~10711042
> *I gotta get called a ni**er in a topic about black lowriders, or if it's not directed towards me I have to sit back watch someone else be called that. WOW! Can you believe that, and the best part is it's coming from another black person. AMAZING!
> I try to keep my mouth shut over and over, but I'm sick and tired of this shit.
> CF put as plain as can be, and I couldn't have said it better myself. This is a public website but the majority of us are offended by your redderick and really don't see a purspose for you being here except to talk shit back in forth between that other cat. IMO both of your are ass clown's becuz you both throw racist remarks towards each other.
> If you guys don't have shit useful to post up IE: booty's, fine women, or bad ass rides then Kick rocks
> *


ONCE AGAIN THE HOMMIE HAS SPOKEN TRUTH..........

THATS WHY I HAVENT BEEN HERE POSTING.
IT IS BETTER TO NOT SAY ANYTHING AND BE THOUGHT A FOOL THEN TO OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND REMOVE ALL DOUBT.
DONT YOU KNOW EVERYTINE THE N WORD IS USED ANOTHER RACIEST IS BORN?LIKE WE DONT HAVE IT BAD ENOUGH ALREADY?

THATS WHY IVE STAYED AWAY FROM THIS TOPIC AS LONG AS I DID AND MIGHT CONTINUE :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX7PCeLD2AQ


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 22 2008, 10:40 AM~10711555
> *ONCE AGAIN THE HOMMIE HAS SPOKEN TRUTH..........
> 
> THATS WHY I HAVENT BEEN HERE POSTING.
> IT IS BETTER TO NOT SAY ANYTHING AND BE THOUGHT A FOOL THEN TO OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND REMOVE ALL DOUBT.
> DONT YOU KNOW EVERYTINE THE N WORD IS USED ANOTHER RACIEST IS BORN?LIKE WE DONT HAVE IT BAD ENOUGH ALREADY?
> 
> THATS WHY IVE STAYED AWAY FROM THIS TOPIC AS LONG AS I DID AND MIGHT CONTINUE  :uh:
> *


YOU AINT GOTTA BE DODGING HOMIE. FOR EVERY BULLSHIT COMMENT POST TWO/THREE REAL ONES


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 22 2008, 08:37 AM~10711533-->
> 
> 
> 
> AIGHT.  GET IN SOME OF THEM MAJESTICS EARS.  SHOW SOME LUV HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got you..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 22 2008, 08:48 AM~10711604
> *YOU AINT GOTTA BE DODGING HOMIE.  FOR EVERY BULLSHIT COMMENT POST TWO/THREE REAL ONES
> *


 :yes: 



I will work on that issue for them and see what comes up. Unfortunately that what this years politics is about. More money for health care .. People fuss and cuss but yet no vote or do anything about it till it's to late.. Also Crips Wife is a attorney that might know sum tricks too.. It's pretty hard but I have sen it done. Just got to use your resources.. 

I'm a nurse with insurance and it's still cheaper for me to be sick then use it!!! USA health care sucks.. I know... I use it and have to tell people about it.. :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 22 2008, 08:48 AM~10711604
> *YOU AINT GOTTA BE DODGING HOMIE.  FOR EVERY BULLSHIT COMMENT POST TWO/THREE REAL ONES
> *


I dont dodge anyone i stay sucker free.And as fas as ol boy go? :uh: I have to much other bullshit to deal with(outside of LIL) On the BLVD (where im from) we dont fuck with people like him(gives a bad name) and wronge impressions and cant be trusted because he might stab you in the back......Too many people here wanna see this topic get deleted anyway. So im cool here.
Holla at me and ill holla back Yall stay up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 05:22 PM~10707509
> *Who are you? I was talking to him.. He made fun of my wife and other things. he was being ass. So if you vouch for him that not really saying much.. Not being funny but don't jump in the middle of something and not look at both sides.. He did personal attacks!!!
> 
> And still not even a parts pic , picnic , something.. Gal since he is married to a super modell or something..
> *


OLD TREY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 05:22 PM~10707509
> *Who are you? I was talking to him.. He made fun of my wife and other things. he was being ass. So if you vouch for him that not really saying much.. Not being funny but don't jump in the middle of something and not look at both sides.. He did personal attacks!!!
> 
> And still not even a parts pic , picnic , something.. Gal since he is married to a super modell or something..
> *


ANOTHER ONE OF MY OLD TREYS YOU ASHY BASTARD!! I HAVE A FEW THINGS UNDER WRAPS!! YOU'LL SEE SOON!!! CAN YOU POST A CURRENT HAIR STYLE???????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 11:02 AM~10711705
> *OLD TREY
> 
> http://img178.ima
> [/b][/quote]
> :eek:*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10707816
> *Actually your the one who has been doing the attacks from the start. All your mockery and labeling of blacks as ******* and so forth. This is the wrong topic for that. Feeling the way you feel about many black people you should have never came in this topic to begin with, even if this forum is about cars. Blacks have it hard enough, even on this website. Thats why this topic was started in the first place.
> 
> We know how you feel already. (thats why we got on your case when u came in here) I feel you come in here to fuck with us. Talking your shit about blacks and posting that fat white bitch you got like you doin' something. Then you post a black women who you say is your baby's mom and talk down on her and post her number. You might be playin' or lyin' but if your being real thats some fucked up shit. Even if she was a hoe. Thats your baby's mama homie..and at one time you cared for her. Show some fucking respect loc. Maybe you can't handle a black woman and she handled yo'ass instead...you ever think of that??? Thats why you switched over to big mama cast...
> 
> I have a black woman, and zebra kids as scotty says...and I'm a strong MAN in a black hood...and I take care of them...I take offense to some of the shit you say. You should just stay out of this topic.
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

QUESTION: WHY DO SOME MEMBERS HAVE DASHES UNDER THEIR NAMES -------, WHILE OTHERS HAVE A STRAIGHT LINE UNDER THEIRS __________ ?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NOW FUNDI IF YOU WANT SQUASH THIS COOL BUT YOU KEEP PUTTING YOUR FOOT IN YOUR MOUTH!! REMEMBER, YOU STARTED WITH ME!! I DIDN'T START WITH YOU!!!!! NOW IF YOU WERE SMART YOU WOULD BE COOL WITH ME AND I CAN GIVE YOU ALL THE HOOKS ON BUILDING A NICE RIDER BUT YOU TRIPPIN' LIKE A JUNEBUG IN HEAT!!!!! REMEMBER, WE'RE ALL BROTHERS IN HERE AND LET'S KEEP IT POSITIVE UP IN HERE AND LET'S SHOW THE "OTHERS" HOW WE CAN GET DOWN AND STAY DOWN TOGETHER!! SO AS OF RIGHT NOW I'M DONE WITH THE CLOWNING! SO IF I OFFENDED YOU I'M SORRY HOMIE!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:04 AM~10711717
> *ANOTHER ONE OF MY OLD TREYS YOU ASHY BASTARD!! I HAVE A FEW THINGS UNDER WRAPS!! YOU'LL SEE SOON!!!  CAN YOU POST A CURRENT HAIR STYLE???????
> 
> 
> *


 Still name calling...  

Nice rides to bad the owner has no use of English in a nice manner...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 08:16 AM~10711786
> *Still name calling...
> 
> Nice rides to bad the owner has no use of  English  in a nice manner...
> *


DID YOU READ MY LAST POST?????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SWANGA!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:18 AM~10711802
> *SWANGA!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 11:13 AM~10711773
> *NOW FUNDI IF YOU WANT SQUASH THIS COOL BUT YOU KEEP PUTTING YOUR FOOT IN YOUR MOUTH!! REMEMBER, YOU STARTED WITH ME!!  I DIDN'T START WITH YOU!!!!!  NOW IF YOU WERE SMART YOU WOULD BE COOL WITH ME AND I CAN GIVE YOU ALL THE HOOKS ON BUILDING A NICE RIDER BUT YOU TRIPPIN' LIKE A  JUNEBUG IN HEAT!!!!!  REMEMBER, WE'RE ALL BROTHERS IN HERE AND LET'S KEEP IT POSITIVE UP IN HERE AND LET'S SHOW THE "OTHERS" HOW WE CAN GET DOWN AND STAY DOWN TOGETHER!! SO AS OF RIGHT NOW I'M DONE WITH THE CLOWNING! SO IF I OFFENDED YOU I'M SORRY HOMIE!!!!
> *


MAN... I FEEL A TEAR TRICKLING DOWN MY CHEEK. YEAH LET'S PUT THIS BLACK ON BLACK E-CRIME TO A STOP.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 22 2008, 08:21 AM~10711815
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10711773
> *NOW FUNDI IF YOU WANT SQUASH THIS COOL BUT YOU KEEP PUTTING YOUR FOOT IN YOUR MOUTH!! REMEMBER, YOU STARTED WITH ME!!  I DIDN'T START WITH YOU!!!!!  NOW IF YOU WERE SMART YOU WOULD BE COOL WITH ME AND I CAN GIVE YOU ALL THE HOOKS ON BUILDING A NICE RIDER BUT YOU TRIPPIN' LIKE A  JUNEBUG IN HEAT!!!!!  REMEMBER, WE'RE ALL BROTHERS IN HERE AND LET'S KEEP IT POSITIVE UP IN HERE AND LET'S SHOW THE "OTHERS" HOW WE CAN GET DOWN AND STAY DOWN TOGETHER!! SO AS OF RIGHT NOW I'M DONE WITH THE CLOWNING! SO IF I OFFENDED YOU I'M SORRY HOMIE!!!!
> *


I never had a problem with you until you slashed my wife..  And jumped on another races ticket.. But Ya . Leave my wife out of shit!!!!! You guys where acting racist... 

I'll just ignore Ben as long as you Kats get of his dick!!!!!!!!!! That's what hurt the most. You did what you accused me of doing.  

I help Low riders and cannot have one right now because I have a Family. Plus I am true to my Truck side.. Ive always shown and done customs.. Just don't want the same ole same ole. I guess I'm lost in the Van era then. But that's what I like..  I have to make it a 5 kid at home thang. and the kids help out in the garage or shop too..

Custom is custom.. Hell no cats around here are laying a SUV out with a bored out 305 , chromed out motor , and recently reworked non material interior.. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 08:24 AM~10711835
> *I never had a problem with you until you slashed my wife..   And jumped on another races ticket.. But Ya . Leave my wife out of shit!!!!! You guys where acting racist...
> 
> I'll just ignore Ben as long as you Kats get of his dick!!!!!!!!!!  That's what hurt the most. You did what you accused me of doing.
> 
> I help Low riders and cannot have one right now because I have a Family. Plus I am true to my Truck side.. Ive always shown and done customs.. Just don't want the same ole same ole. I guess I'm lost in the Van era then. But that's what I like..   I have to make it a 5 kid at home thang. and the kids help out in the garage or shop too..
> 
> Custom is custom.. Hell no cats around here are laying a SUV out with a bored out 305 , chromed out motor , and recently reworked non material interior.. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


PICS.........


----------



## fundimotorsports

GD. 302 is ford.. I was working on the Cutless last night to go to the track..  ( cousin)


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ANOTHER CAR I HELP BUILD. WAS MINE BUT SOLD IT TO THE YOUNG HOMIE


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:25 AM~10711843
> *PICS.........
> *


I did.. Skim , onelow expo , and Fool Knew me from Ford truck world..
All yo cats saw was the shitty primer. I got tons under the hood , and under the body , shved it like a big white pussy too. All done by me. I still place in unfinished trucks. As soon as FTW come back up I will have years of pics back Hopefully.. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WANT MORE FUNDI...............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 08:30 AM~10711877
> *I did.. Skim , onelow expo , and Fool Knew me from Ford truck world..
> All yo cats saw was the shitty primer. I got tons under the hood , and under the body , shved it like a big white pussy too. All done by me. I still place in unfinished trucks. As soon as FTW come back up I will have years of pics back Hopefully.. :angry:
> *


COME TO L.A..AND SHOW YOUR SHIT!! THAT'S WHERE IT COUNTS!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ARTICLE L.R.M. DID IN OUR SHOP!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:30 AM~10711873
> *ANOTHER CAR I HELP BUILD. WAS MINE BUT SOLD IT TO THE YOUNG HOMIE
> 
> 
> *


  

hit my club sight and see all my handy work..  I do trucks. started the hydro thing like 4yrs ago. Still the only brother on this coast . Like I said I beat bagged trucks all the time. saving this year on paint. I not showing unfinished this year. Plus gas. Gals got a heavy foot on the 5.0 and so does sister in the Excursion. And I have GD 2 F-150's.. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

OH AND DON'T FORGET!!!!!!! * THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:02 AM~10711705
> *OLD TREY
> 
> http://img178.ima
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> NICE!!!!! ;)*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 22 2008, 08:34 AM~10711908
> *NICE!!!!!
> *


CAR IS IN VEGAS STILL I THINK. IT WAS A NICE SINGLE GATE CAR. I THINK MY HOMIE CHRIS DID SOME TOP WORK ON IT


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 22 2008, 09:31 AM~10711878-->
> 
> 
> 
> WANT MORE FUNDI...............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:32 AM~10711885
> *COME TO L.A..AND SHOW YOUR SHIT!! THAT'S WHERE IT COUNTS!!!!!!
> *


Why .. I rep home and try to bring and swing away from air around this coast where coming along slooooooooooowwww as hell ..  I was out there. Some of those young cats have no respect and ruin those shows. I do miss being able to hang out at a shop with other hydro's. .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 08:33 AM~10711902
> *
> 
> hit my club sight and see all my handy work..   I do trucks. started the hydro thing like  4yrs ago. Still the only brother on this coast . Like I said I beat bagged trucks all the time. saving this year on paint. I not showing unfinished this year. Plus gas. Gals got a heavy foot on the 5.0 and so does sister in the Excursion. And I have GD 2 F-150's.. :uh:
> *


I BUILD TRUCKS TOO BUT WE PUT OVER 50K IN OUR SHIT HOMIE!!!! 1ST CLASS ALL THE WAY!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:34 AM~10711907
> *OH AND DON'T FORGET!!!!!!!  THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


See that shit. :thumbsdown: 

It's about Pride and family. Not colors.. that's what I was making smart comments to. rags and 13's don't make you a low rider.. Negative shits bad enough. Like the fuckers that saw . I thought a Mexican drove that!!! :uh: Impression and stereotypes are out there Y bring more negative BS..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NOW FUNGUS, YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU CALL ME OUT?! NEVER QUESTION MY RIDER STATUS!!!!!! BEEN DOING THIS FOR A LONG TIME BEFORE A LOT OF THESE CATS ON HERE WERE BORN!!!! ASK YOUR BOY SWANGA ABOUT ME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:37 AM~10711927
> *I BUILD TRUCKS TOO BUT WE PUT OVER 50K IN OUR SHIT HOMIE!!!!  1ST CLASS ALL THE WAY!
> *


Good for you.. I build for my self. Never been a pissing contest for me. and got that into other things. you still don't get it...  I'ts about community and Family not look what I can do. 

And I can say I built this or that..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:42 AM~10711964
> *NOW FUNGUS, YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU CALL ME OUT?!  NEVER QUESTION MY RIDER STATUS!!!!!!  BEEN DOING THIS FOR A LONG TIME BEFORE A LOT OF THESE CATS ON HERE WERE BORN!!!!  ASK YOUR BOY SWANGA ABOUT ME HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

I lost respect when you name called. could really care less about ( LOOK WHAT I CAN DO ) piss contest.. You still don't get it..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 09:40 AM~10711953
> *See that shit. :thumbsdown:
> 
> It's about Pride and family. Not colors.. that's what I was making smart comments to. rags and 13's don't make you a low rider.. Negative shits bad enough. Like the fuckers that saw . I thought a Mexican drove that!!! :uh: Impression and stereotypes are out there Y bring more negative BS..
> *


*THATS EVERYWHERE JUST HAVE TO LOOK PAST THE DRAMA & B.S. AND KEEP 
IT PUSHIN'  *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 08:40 AM~10711953
> *See that shit. :thumbsdown:
> 
> It's about Pride and family. Not colors.. that's what I was making smart comments to. rags and 13's don't make you a low rider.. Negative shits bad enough. Like the fuckers that saw . I thought a Mexican drove that!!! :uh: Impression and stereotypes are out there Y bring more negative BS..
> *


SEE YOU DON'T HAVE THE STREET KNOWLEDGE TO KNOW WHY I PUT THAT UP!!!!!!!! ASK AN O.G. BEFORE YOU SPEAK ON IT SON!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 08:45 AM~10711983
> *:uh:
> 
> I lost respect when you name called. could really care less about ( LOOK WHAT I CAN DO ) piss contest.. You still don't get it..
> *


IT'S JOKES HOMIE!!!!!!! PEOPLE ON HERE CALL ME "SCOOTY" AND WHATEVER!!!!!!! MY SKIN ISN'T THIN HOMIE!!!!!!!!! IT'S LOVE UP IN HERE!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WHERE DID HE GO................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 11:33 AM~10711900
> *ARTICLE L.R.M. DID IN OUR SHOP!!!!
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE THE THINGS THAT MAKE UP A GOOD THREAD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

REAL ****** ROLL DAYTONS!!!!!!!!!
http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/gallery/lo...dercars019.html


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 11:34 AM~10711907
> *OH AND DON'T FORGET!!!!!!!  THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL THE TIME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 22 2008, 09:05 AM~10712112
> *THESE ARE THE THINGS THAT MAKE UP A GOOD THREAD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOTICE ALL THE CARS ARE HEAVY HITTERS!!!!!!!!!! NO BUCKETS!!!!!! WE DON'T PLAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:46 AM~10711989
> *SEE YOU DON'T HAVE THE STREET KNOWLEDGE TO KNOW WHY I PUT THAT UP!!!!!!!!  ASK AN O.G. BEFORE YOU SPEAK ON IT SON!!!!
> *


wrong wrong wrong

Glendale CA .. DC . Frankfurt Germany Nazi shit, and then Milwaukee WI left right when they caught Dahmer eating black boys on 79th st. I lived and went to school on 78th..  Latin kings where big.. Dad retired down her to be on our land / farm. 

FYI. I have a thing for psychology so that's Y it seems that I Think out the box. getting minds going is a good thing. Hence y I specialize in Handy kids and teenagers. Been gang stabbed / almost rapped /shot at /. tire slashed . You name it. the world is hard.. And our youth need something besides slapping bitches and 16 switches..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 12:05 PM~10712114
> *REAL ****** ROLL DAYTONS!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/gallery/lo...dercars019.html
> *


AND HOGGS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 09:08 AM~10712139
> *wrong wrong wrong
> 
> Glendale CA .. DC . Frankfurt Germany Nazi shit, and then Milwaukee WI left right when they caught Dahmer eating black boys on 79th st. I lived and went to school on 78th..   Latin kings where big.. Dad retired down her to be on our land / farm.
> 
> FYI. I have a thing for psychology so that's Y it seems that I Think out the box. getting minds going is a good thing. Hence y I specialize in Handy kids and teenagers. Been gang stabbed / almost rapped /shot at /. tire slashed . You name it. the world is hard.. And our youth need something besides slapping bitches and 16 switches..
> *


GLENDALE............ NO HOOD THERE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 09:08 AM~10712139
> *wrong wrong wrong
> 
> Glendale CA .. DC . Frankfurt Germany Nazi shit, and then Milwaukee WI left right when they caught Dahmer eating black boys on 79th st. I lived and went to school on 78th..   Latin kings where big.. Dad retired down her to be on our land / farm.
> 
> FYI. I have a thing for psychology so that's Y it seems that I Think out the box. getting minds going is a good thing. Hence y I specialize in Handy kids and teenagers. Been gang stabbed / almost rapped /shot at /. tire slashed . You name it. the world is hard.. And our youth need something besides slapping bitches and 16 switches..
> *


SO WHY DID I POST THAT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 12:08 PM~10712139
> *wrong wrong wrong
> 
> Glendale CA .. DC . Frankfurt Germany Nazi shit, and then Milwaukee WI left right when they caught Dahmer eating black boys on 79th st. I lived and went to school on 78th..   Latin kings where big.. Dad retired down her to be on our land / farm.
> 
> FYI. I have a thing for psychology so that's Y it seems that I Think out the box. getting minds going is a good thing. Hence y I specialize in Handy kids and teenagers. Been gang stabbed / almost rapped /shot at /. tire slashed . You name it. the world is hard.. And our youth need something besides slapping bitches and 16 switches..
> *


WTF?? YOUR SENTENCES ARE ALL OVER THE PLACE. YOU NEED TO MAINTAIN COHERENCE BUDDY. ONE SENTENCE DOES'NT LINK WITH THE NEXT ONE


----------



## fundimotorsports

fat *****'s got to eat.. 










What you uppity West coasters know about mama's left overs..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WE KNOW A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 22 2008, 10:10 AM~10712162-->
> 
> 
> 
> GLENDALE............  NO HOOD THERE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1980's
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 22 2008, 10:14 AM~10712185
> *WTF??  YOUR SENTENCES ARE ALL OVER THE PLACE.  YOU NEED TO MAINTAIN COHERENCE BUDDY.  ONE SENTENCE DOES'NT LINK WITH THE NEXT ONE
> *


Go fix a cheese steak..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 10:16 AM~10712198
> *fat *****'s got to eat..
> 
> 
> What you uppity West coasters  know about mama's left overs..
> *


WHERE DID THIS COME FROM?? WHO SAYS WE WE'RE BETTER THAN YOU??


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

wow


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 10:17 AM~10712204
> *WE KNOW A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


common don't go there. Lowrider movement might suck. But Our pig and dumplings would hurt you'll. I do miss a cook out though;. they call a cook out for pig ,pig and more pig. Where as a cook out to me is bring a dish and cook on the grill burgers / bobs / or steaks.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 09:21 AM~10712227
> *common don't go there. Lowrider movement might suck. But Our pig and dumplings would hurt you'll. I do miss a cook out though;. they call a cook out for pig ,pig and more pig. Where as a cook out to me is bring a dish and cook on the grill burgers / bobs / or steaks..  :biggrin:
> *


WE DO ALL THAT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 22 2008, 10:20 AM~10712224
> *WHERE DID THIS COME FROM?? WHO SAYS WE WE'RE BETTER THAN YOU??
> *


Jokes man. damn you would have to be over on this coast. We hear this shit all the time how cats want to move back to LA. and don't know shit about it.. There normally the first to get jacked.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THIS DON'T CUT IT HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

I love being a country ***** now. In fact I'm in the garage working on the not a low rider bare footed kicking rocks. Damn legs are in fact ashy as hell...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

But I got 200 Plus acres so they can not see my crusty ness..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 10:27 AM~10712270
> *I love being a country ***** now. In fact I'm in the garage working on the not a low rider bare footed kicking rocks. Damn legs are in fact ashy as hell...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> But I got 200 Plus acres so they can not see my crusty ness..
> *


We know the feeling mind you some of us come from the country.....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 12:18 PM~10712211
> *Go fix a cheese steak..
> *


NAW. JUST SOULFOOD HERE BUDDY


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 10:24 AM~10712254
> *THIS DON'T CUT IT HOMIE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those bubble tire where just to get down there. trust me those tire look like roller skates in person. and cost $100 apiece and I lay frame.. On this coast we got to travel more then 50 plus to do a show or just to hang out.. trust me homie My Atlanta trip and other adventures are payed for because of this rolling turd. so not your taste but it gets my kids and me around.. And I sponsered. Tires and juice.. Need paint. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

I'M GOING TO LUNCH YALL. HERE'S SOMETHING FOR YOUR LISTENING PLEASURES:

http://www.soundupload.com/audio/mos8yssj0z1hrrv

NOTE: TRACK IS FOR* REAL ****** ONLY *THAT LOWRIDE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 09:30 AM~10712295
> *Those bubble tire where just to get down there. trust me those tire look like roller skates in person. and cost $100 apiece and I lay frame..  On this coast we got to travel more then 50 plus to do a show or just to hang out.. trust me homie My Atlanta trip and other adventures are payed for because of this rolling turd. so not your taste but it gets my kids and me around..  And I sponsered. Tires and juice.. Need paint. :angry:
> *


I'LL POST PICS OF THE NAVI!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 10:35 AM~10712331
> *I'LL POST PICS OF THE NAVI!!!!
> *


Like I said I do this on the side and just take my time. Don't care about a pissing contest.. Check our web sight out. I did most of those ecpt paint. and my explore had the word record in audio. all done by me by myself. My club is 120 miles away.. I'm solo out here..  Ride once a month to be there or so.. Or hang with some of the lowriders around the city wich is still like 20-30 minutes drives for all of us.. East coast has space issues. we are all way spread apart plus have no vendors..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 09:40 AM~10712357
> *Like I said I do this on the side and just take my time. Don't care about a pissing contest.. Check our web sight out. I did most of those ecpt paint. and my explore had the word record in audio. all done by me by myself. My club is 120 miles away.. I'm solo out here..  Ride once a month to be there or so.. Or hang with some of the lowriders around the city wich is still like 20-30 minutes drives for all of us.. East coast has space issues. we are all way spread apart plus have no vendors..
> *


WHAT'S THE SITE..............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WENT TO THE SITE. NOTHING IMPRESSIVE!!!!!! SHIT LOOKS A LITTLE BIT ABOVE STOCK!!! NOTHING MORE. VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

3whelling the expo link. vid plus click links. let me check though..

ETC..   

I told you'll I'm a truck person. theres sum personal owning pics in there too.. :biggrin:

I'll be on base this Sat for the parades. I get a person invite from base comander. She thinks is cool to have hydro's.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 10:46 AM~10712392
> *WENT TO THE SITE. NOTHING IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!  SHIT LOOKS A LITTLE BIT ABOVE STOCK!!!  NOTHING MORE.  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!
> *


Where Famly. and those pics are pretty old on members list. we are 30 plus. See you just acted like a ****** again...  talking peace out the side of your arse but pick on another club. Thats a big NO NO for club members. You really in a club?

Look at events..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 09:51 AM~10712422
> *Where Famly. and those pics are pretty old on members list. we are 30 plus.  See you just acted like a ****** again...  talking peace out the side of your arse but pick on another club. Thats a big NO NO  for club members. You really in a club?
> 
> Look at events..
> *


MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN CAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SPOKE ON YOUR TRUCKS NOT YOU AS A PERSON!!!!!!!!! STUPID ******!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 09:42 AM~10711964
> *NOW FUNGUS, YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU CALL ME OUT?!  NEVER QUESTION MY RIDER STATUS!!!!!!  BEEN DOING THIS FOR A LONG TIME BEFORE A LOT OF THESE CATS ON HERE WERE BORN!!!!  ASK YOUR BOY SWANGA ABOUT ME HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 22 2008, 10:12 AM~10712597
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


DON'T MAKE ME KNOCK YOU OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 21 2008, 06:59 AM~10702592
> *And for the record thats was not Pitbulls installs. I just had to bust his balls for his lame comment. As a installer he knew this as we have talked in the past. ( audio shit) I'll  be back into DB drgs  to get my tittle back.. :biggrin:
> *


you cant fuck with me on the audio game.... I put up 155s without trying w/2 subs 2 amps and no wall


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 22 2008, 12:42 PM~10713134
> *you cant fuck with me on the audio game.... I put up 155s without trying w/2 subs 2 amps and no wall
> *


that's in my daily..  3 tens..


----------



## fundimotorsports

The N word...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 11:34 AM~10712774
> *DON'T MAKE ME RUN ON MY KNOCK KNEES
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm puttin' this on the bakc end for that gangstafoe look...just gotta bend,mount and chrome it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## DIPN714

we be in the house


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 22 2008, 02:54 PM~10713226
> *that's in my daily..  3 tens..
> *


maybe on some bunk ass audiocontrol mic in the port.....but theres no way you are doing 55 legal on the TL
155 is with my daily Impala...

the blazer that I used to compete with does 168-169 ALL day on the new termlab sealed up on the dash


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 22 2008, 09:57 PM~10717669
> *maybe on some bunk ass audiocontrol mic in the port.....but theres no way you are doing 55 legal on the TL
> 155 is with my daily Impala...
> 
> the blazer that I used to compete with does 168-169 ALL day on the new termlab sealed up  on the dash
> *


 :0 okay so it's 150" o the window mic...But not to bad for a daily driver who has kids.. and in a 30 inch class. we do inch and watts down here.. :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F 

At fucin $4 a gal and riseing . :dunno:


----------



## milkbone

> T.G.I.F
> 
> At fucin $4 a gal and riseing .  :dunno:
> [/b]



X2


----------



## TRUDAWG

> T.G.I.F
> 
> At fucin $4 a gal and riseing .  :dunno:
> [/b]


tell me about it :uh: 
$50 got me a half of tank.


----------



## bigswanga

A trunk i did for the hommie from ELITE CC







:biggrin:

Check that out Scotty :0


----------



## lowpro85

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 23 2008, 10:16 AM~10719143
> *A trunk i did for the  hommie from ELITE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Check that out Scotty :0
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 23 2008, 09:16 AM~10719143
> *A trunk i did for the  hommie from ELITE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Check that out Scotty :0
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 23 2008, 08:41 AM~10718968
> *tell me about it :uh:
> $50 got me a half of tank.
> *



Just a sad time for good ole USA. For some folks they got to dump half they pay check just to get around town.


----------



## TRUDAWG

bout to buy me another motorcycle


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 23 2008, 11:34 AM~10719864
> *bout to buy me another motorcycle
> *


x2


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 23 2008, 09:34 AM~10719864
> *bout to buy me another motorcycle
> *


 :uh: im looking for a 4 banger


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

nice trunk Swanga!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 23 2008, 11:01 AM~10720530
> *nice trunk Swanga!!!!!!
> *


Thankis Big O G :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 23 2008, 07:16 AM~10719143
> *A trunk i did for the  hommie from ELITE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Check that out Scotty :0
> *


Did you do the audio/panels or everything? Looks great.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 22 2008, 04:04 PM~10714646
> *I'm puttin' this on the bakc end for that gangstafoe look...just gotta bend,mount and chrome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got it already? That was fast.


----------



## cripn8ez

west up this am my bruthaz??????


man this topic is gotten way off tracc lets do the topic not each other lol......

DVB WEST UP AND YES ITS STILL CRIP YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10721877
> *Did you do the audio/panels or everything? Looks great.
> *


Everything except the molded dash and rear speaker panals

Thanks CF


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 24 2008, 09:43 AM~10726716
> *Everything except the molded dash and rear speaker panals
> 
> Thanks CF
> *



LOOKS GOOD IM BOUT TO PUT SUM PANELS N THE TRUNK OF MY CADI NEVER DID B 4 BUT ILL LEARN  IM WRAPPING SUM PARTS N MY CAPRICE RIGHT NOW N BLUE RAG ITS COMING OUT PURTY GOOD I THINK......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 22 2008, 07:04 PM~10714646
> *I'm puttin' this on the bakc end for that gangstafoe look...just gotta bend,mount and chrome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOTS TO HAVE 1 FOR MY 4 :0 SUP HOMIE AND ALL THE OTHER BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2008, 08:23 AM~10726992
> *I GOTS TO HAVE 1 FOR MY 4 :0  SUP HOMIE AND ALL THE OTHER BROTHERS :biggrin:
> *


It's triky homie, it just don't bolt on. You gotta bend it, box your trailing arms and play around with it. My homeboy is gonna help me with mine, thats his car in the pic.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 24 2008, 07:24 AM~10726814
> *LOOKS GOOD IM BOUT TO PUT SUM PANELS N THE TRUNK OF MY CADI NEVER DID B 4 BUT ILL LEARN  IM WRAPPING SUM PARTS N MY CAPRICE RIGHT NOW N BLUE RAG  ITS COMING OUT PURTY GOOD I THINK......
> *


 :0 I WANNA SEE ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 24 2008, 06:02 PM~10729704
> *:0 I WANNA SEE ?
> *


Picked these up today for the rida Swanga :biggrin: I was gonna go with the 1.5 Alpine 7998 bigface, but shit, I like watching them muzik vidios while dippin'  the Ipod adapter interface makes things WAY easier insead of just using the aux jack. Or I could put a USB flashdrive in the glove box and kick ass!...I'm tired of CD's all on the seats. 

I rember back in the day when foo's would have a shoe box full of their favorite tapes prewound and set so as soon as they put in the tape, it would immediatly play their fav song :uh: Afetr getting starched up and havin' the rider washed..they'd get their music ready lol...u yungin's don't know about that!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel shut the fuck up!!!! bitch you never had no rider back in the day!!!!! what were you rollin' 15 yrs ago???????? nothing!!!!!!!! I'm banging on everybody in here today!!!!!!!!!!! just kidding!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10729704
> *:0 I WANNA SEE ?
> *




soon to come homie.............. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 25 2008, 01:47 AM~10731429
> *Angel shut the fuck up!!!!  bitch you never had no rider back in the day!!!!!  what were you rollin' 15 yrs ago????????  nothing!!!!!!!!  I'm  banging on everybody in here today!!!!!!!!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                                    just kidding!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *




so how was the bbq yesterday loco?

shit we got our cruz on after i hit u up i luv cruz n, & u aint banging on shit take your old ass to bed BIG HOMIE haha............


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 24 2008, 10:47 PM~10731429
> *Angel shut the fuck up!!!!  bitch you never had no rider back in the day!!!!!  what were you rollin' 15 yrs ago????????  nothing!!!!!!!!  I'm  banging on everybody in here today!!!!!!!!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                                    just kidding!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 fukc off fatso!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2008, 07:51 PM~10730293
> *Picked these up today for the rida Swanga :biggrin: I was gonna go with the 1.5 Alpine 7998 bigface, but shit, I like watching them muzik vidios while dippin'  the Ipod adapter interface makes things WAY easier insead of just using the aux jack. Or I could put a USB flashdrive in the glove box and kick ass!...I'm tired of CD's all on the seats.
> 
> I rember back in the day when foo's would have a shoe box full of their favorite tapes prewound and set so as soon as they put in the tape, it would immediatly play their fav song :uh: Afetr getting starched up and havin' the rider washed..they'd get their music ready lol...u yungin's don't know about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UNDERDASH KIT?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 25 2008, 06:13 AM~10732351
> *soon to come homie.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 25 2008, 02:54 PM~10734096
> *UNDERDASH KIT?
> *


Yes. I found an NOS factory delete plate to cover the OG radio's holes, so no cutting or two radios.

I want an eq/dsp, but not sure where I'm gonna put it. Which one you think is better?...I'm gonna bid on one of them.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 25 2008, 06:39 PM~10734808
> *Yes. I found an NOS factory delete plate to cover the OG radio's holes, so no cutting or two radios.
> 
> I want an eq/dsp, but not sure where I'm gonna put it. Which one you think is better?...I'm gonna bid on one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GET THAT REGISTRATION PACK YET?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2008, 06:30 PM~10734983
> *YOU GET THAT REGISTRATION PACK YET?
> *


 No..why?


----------



## Pitbullx

both those eq's are old as fuck, go with the digital one and gimme that ipod adapter


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 25 2008, 09:18 PM~10736214
> *both those eq's are old as fuck, go with the digital one and  gimme that ipod adapter
> *


ya was not going to say anything. But If he has that head Unit (pioneer) Then you are just wasting time and space on another EQ.. They have all that in them...

Sponsered by POineer shop for the last 6yrs..  I get upgraded every other year or so.. Always a year behind but they work just fine.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 25 2008, 09:18 PM~10736214
> *both those eq's are old as fuck, go with the digital one and  gimme that ipod adapter
> *


 :biggrin: What he said


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 26 2008, 07:40 AM~10737552
> *ya was not going to say anything. But If he has that head Unit (pioneer) Then you are just wasting time and space on another EQ.. They have all that in them...
> 
> Sponsered by POineer shop for the last 6yrs..   I get upgraded every other year or so.. Always a year behind but they work just fine.... :biggrin:
> *


he has a dvd hu and that model comes with the basic 3 setting eq "low mid hi" so if he wants to have more control over his shit he will need an external eq


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2008, 05:45 PM~10740792
> *he has a dvd hu and that model comes with the basic 3 setting eq "low mid hi" so if he wants to have more control over his shit he will need an external eq
> *


Have to disagree with you. If he has juice just more crap to make engine noise. You don't need it..

Most pioneers have the power to push the doors just fine and sound nice and clear. Need a amp and cross over rather then a power booster EQ. You know that.. those things suck for engine and loop noise. Esp like I said if he is juiced.. Pioneers are really bad about ground loops through RCA cables..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 26 2008, 08:19 PM~10741015
> *Have to disagree with you. If he has juice just more crap to make engine noise. You don't need it..
> 
> Most pioneers have the power to push the doors just fine and sound nice and clear. Need a amp and cross over rather then a power booster EQ. You know that.. those things suck for engine and loop noise. Esp like I said if he is juiced.. Pioneers are really bad about ground loops through RCA cables..
> *


show me where I told him to run a powerboost eq? this isnt 1988 homie.. he is running his mids/highs off an amplifier, but he wants more control over the sound.... the purpose of the eq is to raise/cut frequencies to suit his tastes... honestly he may not need an external eq and the standard 3band might be sufficient for the vast majority but its choice and he thinks it wont get it done thats why I said what I did about the eq's.....And fyi most hu's only put out 15-18w rms and thats nowhere near enough power for most mid-high end components/coaxils especially when he is running subwoofers with a hell of alot more power than the hu is supplying.... the subs will drown them out not to mention the mids/highs would be distorted and risk blowing them due to getting a clipped signal aka dirty power....

all a crossover will do is divert the audio signal to the amps so that they only play above/below/between certain frequencies.... the built in X-over in the HU is sufficient, unless he wanted to go with an active frontstage.....

and if you dont know how to get rid of the noise through the rca's that pioneers are notiorious for you dont need to be trying to install anything..... its a 5minute and 2dollar fix rookie


----------



## Dirt422

PITbull




Hey homie sound like you know a lil sumthin bout hookin u sounds.   U out here in L.A. ? If so I need some beat hook'd up..?








[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 23 2008, 06:16 AM~10719143
> *A trunk i did for the  hommie from ELITE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Check that out Scotty :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 26 2008, 10:28 PM~10742574
> *PITbull
> Hey homie sound like you know a lil sumthin bout hookin u sounds.   U out here in L.A. ? If so I need some beat hook'd up..?
> 
> *


oh groove know about sounds  Hes gonna have to fuck with the rag when its done :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2008, 08:25 PM~10742018
> *show me where I told him to run a powerboost eq? this isnt 1988 homie.. he is running his mids/highs off an amplifier, but he wants more control over the sound.... the purpose of the eq is to raise/cut frequencies to suit his tastes... honestly he may not need an external eq and the standard 3band might be sufficient for the vast majority but its choice and he thinks it wont get it done thats why I said what I did about the eq's.....And fyi most hu's only put out 15-18w rms and thats nowhere near enough power for most mid-high end components/coaxils especially when he is running subwoofers with a hell of alot more power than the hu is supplying.... the subs will drown them out not to mention the mids/highs would be distorted and risk blowing them due to getting a clipped signal aka dirty power....
> 
> all a crossover will do is divert the audio signal to the amps so that they only play above/below/between certain frequencies.... the built in X-over in the HU is sufficient, unless he wanted to go with an active frontstage.....
> 
> and if you dont know how to get rid of the noise through the rca's that pioneers are notiorious for you dont need to be trying to install anything..... its a 5minute and 2dollar fix rookie
> *


You mean a ugly ass ground loop isolator, yes i do know. I am on team Poineer.. And we don't even over kill our components like that.. You don't even have juice in a audio car. :twak: No rokie here homie .. I'm just saying its over kill!!!!

But like anything this is going to be like prohopper vrs black magic BS every one has there opinion about audoi too.. I personally think it audio over kill to have all that stuff under a nice clean dash.. Even hidden away under a pannel. Basic work just fine..And will get you clean DB without having to Fuck around with stuff to get sounds .Or Some one else fucking something up becouse they hit the boost button or played with your bars and stuff..


----------



## fundimotorsports

A crusty old man walks into the local BaptistChurch and says to the secretary, ' I would like to join this damn church.'

The astonished woman replies, 'I beg your pardon, sir. I must have misunderstood you. What did you say?'
'Listen up, damn it. I said I want to join this damn church!'
'I'm very sorry sir, but that kind of language is not tolerated in this church.'
The secretary leaves her desk and goes into the pastor's study to inform him of her situation.

The pastor agrees that the secretary does not have to listen to that foul language.
They both return to her office and the pastor asks the old geezer, 'Sir, what seems to be the problem here?'
'There is no damn problem,' the man says. 'I just won $200 million bucks in the damn lottery and I want to join this damn church to get rid of some of this damn money.'
'I see,' said the pastor. 'And is this bitch giving you a hard time?

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 23 2008, 11:34 AM~10719864
> *bout to buy me another motorcycle
> *


shit, i'm bout to cop a skooter


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2008, 10:25 PM~10742018
> *show me where I told him to run a powerboost eq? this isnt 1988 homie.. he is running his mids/highs off an amplifier, but he wants more control over the sound.... the purpose of the eq is to raise/cut frequencies to suit his tastes... honestly he may not need an external eq and the standard 3band might be sufficient for the vast majority but its choice and he thinks it wont get it done thats why I said what I did about the eq's.....And fyi most hu's only put out 15-18w rms and thats nowhere near enough power for most mid-high end components/coaxils especially when he is running subwoofers with a hell of alot more power than the hu is supplying.... the subs will drown them out not to mention the mids/highs would be distorted and risk blowing them due to getting a clipped signal aka dirty power....
> 
> all a crossover will do is divert the audio signal to the amps so that they only play above/below/between certain frequencies.... the built in X-over in the HU is sufficient, unless he wanted to go with an active frontstage.....
> 
> and if you dont know how to get rid of the noise through the rca's that pioneers are notiorious for you dont need to be trying to install anything..... its a 5minute and 2dollar fix rookie
> *


 :yes: makes sense. that's why i run an eq to blend the sounds to my likings


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 25 2008, 12:47 AM~10731429
> *Angel shut the fuck up!!!!  bitch you never had no rider back in the day!!!!!  what were you rollin' 15 yrs ago????????  nothing!!!!!!!!  *


 :roflmao: OH SNAP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 24 2008, 07:13 AM~10726586
> *west up this am my bruthaz??????
> man this topic is gotten way off tracc lets do the topic not each other lol......
> 
> DVB WEST UP AND YES ITS STILL CRIP YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CRIP IS GOOD... ALL THE TIME


----------



## 187PURE

I CHAPERONED THESE CHICKS TO THE PROM. MADE $140 JUST TO DROP THEM OFF :0 NOT BAD HUH? AND I MIGHT GET SOME ASS FROM THE MOMMA


----------



## TRUDAWG

I had a muthafucka come up to my truck window when I was in the drive-through asking for money to buy his baby diapers. I said "Sory Brother I don't have any cash on me", this ***** said "can I use your credit card" :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 03:49 AM~10744217
> *You mean a ugly ass ground loop isolator, yes i do know. I am on team Poineer.. And we don't even over kill our components like that.. You don't even have juice in a audio car. :twak:  No rokie here homie .. I'm just saying its over kill!!!!
> 
> But like anything this is going to be like prohopper vrs black magic BS every one has there opinion about audoi too.. I personally think it audio over kill to  have all that stuff under a nice clean dash.. Even hidden away under a pannel. Basic work just fine..And will get you clean DB without having to Fuck around with stuff to get sounds .Or Some one else fucking something up becouse they hit the boost button or played with your bars and stuff..
> *


YOU MEAN TO TELL US THAT PIONEER SPONSORS THE "MERLIN MACHINE"??????? ARE YOU ON THAT SYRUP?! PLEASE SHOW US YOUR SETUP!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10745049
> *I had a muthafucka come up to my truck window when I was in the drive-through asking for money to buy his baby diapers. I said "Sory Brother I don't have any cash on me", this ***** said "can I use your credit card" :uh:
> *


DAMN. THAT HOMEBOY WAS DESPERATE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 27 2008, 06:57 AM~10744791
> *CRIP IS GOOD... ALL THE TIME
> *


KICK ROCKS OUT OF TOWNER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP TRU AND 187!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

ALRIGHT CHALL, MY 4 TON SPRINGS IS GOING IN THE LAC THIS WEEK. I'MA HOOK UP 8 BATTS TO THE NOSE. HOW MANY INCHES YALL THINK I'MA GET? AND OH YEAH, I AINT GOT THAT MUCH REINFORCEMENT ON THE FRONT END


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 10:54 AM~10745077
> *SUP TRU AND 187!!!!!!!!!
> *


I GOT A DAMN HANGOVER


----------



## 187PURE

I DIP TO THIS FROM TIME TO TIME

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9eTnROdYTVM


----------



## 187PURE

THE ULTIMATE DRIVEBY


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 06:49 AM~10744217
> *You mean a ugly ass ground loop isolator, yes i do know. I am on team Poineer.. And we don't even over kill our components like that.. You don't even have juice in a audio car. :twak:  No rokie here homie .. I'm just saying its over kill!!!!
> 
> But like anything this is going to be like prohopper vrs black magic BS every one has there opinion about audoi too.. I personally think it audio over kill to  have all that stuff under a nice clean dash.. Even hidden away under a pannel. Basic work just fine..And will get you clean DB without having to Fuck around with stuff to get sounds .Or Some one else fucking something up becouse they hit the boost button or played with your bars and stuff..
> *


no not a ground loop isolator rookie..... ground the RCA's to a screw on the chasis of the HU n00b :uh: :uh: a ground loop isolator wont fix the problem

okay you are on team Pioneer.. funny because the only Pioneer sponsored competitors are Scott Owens and Kyle Witherspoon from Edge Audio in Arizona.... I was Team RF Elite with Kyle for a couple years and talk to him all the time. Whats your full name, what sanctioning body and class do you run? Because I know for a fact you are full of shit....

what the fuck are you talking about not having juice in an audio car? I know several world champions that have/had hydraulics on their competition cars. Alan H. has a 4 pump 16batt setup in his s10 that he tore up superstreet 3-4 in db drag with at finals. Having dro's in a car doesnt have shit to do with how the setup will perform... 


The EQ is not for gaining db's chump, its for CUSTOMIZING the sound to suit the car and your listening tastes. Can your window licking ass grasp that concept? Cars are terrible environments for acoustics, not all music is mastered the same, and not everyone likes how shit sounds thats why eq's are made TO ADJUST the sound to suit you. But I guess Gary Biggs, Mark Eldridge, and damn near every other WORLD CHAMPION sound quality competitor are stupid for using dual 31band eq's and other devices/tricks to get everything to sound the way they want..... 

Sorry Fundi you can pass that bullshit backwoods knowledge to other people that dont know whats going on, but I know that you are clueless and stuck in the 70s with the bs you are spewing out.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Was posted up at the park Sunday for Picnic, drinking straight henny and ice all day


pics ForeverMobinChevys took


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SWANGA AND PITBULL WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THESE.

DASH-SONY MEX-BT2600 










DOORS



DECK 4 ACROSS
[url=http://imageshack.us][img]http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/1165/kick2gk0.jpg

THE AMP THAT WILL RUN IT ALL-Kicker ZX650.4 ZX


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2008, 08:25 AM~10745215
> *no not a ground loop isolator rookie..... ground the RCA's to a screw on the chasis of the HU n00b  :uh:  :uh: a ground loop isolator wont fix the problem
> 
> okay you are on team Pioneer.. funny because the only Pioneer sponsored competitors are Scott Owens and Kyle Witherspoon from Edge Audio in Arizona.... I was Team RF Elite with Kyle for a couple years  and talk to him all the time. Whats your full name, what sanctioning body and class do you run? Because I know for a fact you are full of shit....
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about not having juice in an audio car? I know several world champions that have/had hydraulics on their competition cars. Alan H. has a 4 pump 16batt setup in his s10 that he tore up superstreet 3-4 in db drag with at finals. Having dro's in a car doesnt have shit to do with how the setup will perform...
> The EQ is not for gaining db's chump, its for CUSTOMIZING the sound to suit the car and your listening tastes. Can your window licking ass grasp that concept? Cars are terrible environments for acoustics, not all music is mastered the same, and not everyone likes how shit sounds thats why eq's are made TO ADJUST the sound to suit you. But I guess Gary Biggs, Mark Eldridge, and damn near every other WORLD CHAMPION sound quality competitor are stupid for using dual 31band eq's and other devices/tricks to get everything to sound the way they want.....
> 
> Sorry Fundi you can pass that bullshit backwoods knowledge to other people that dont know whats going on, but I know that you are clueless and stuck in the 70s with the bs you are spewing out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 27 2008, 07:58 AM~10745094
> *I GOT A DAMN HANGOVER
> *


OH WELL...........


----------



## Pitbullx

what kind of car
what kind of music
what do you want to achieve?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10745498
> *what kind of car
> what kind of music
> what do you want to achieve?
> *


an impala


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 11:46 AM~10745358
> *SWANGA AND PITBULL WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THESE.
> 
> DASH-SONY MEX-BT2600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8hViYDn6Tw0


----------



## Pitbullx

that alpine is nice the only drawback is there is no internal cd player


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2008, 12:21 PM~10745586
> *that alpine is nice the only drawback is there is no internal cd player
> *


I KNOW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man that sony sounds good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10745498
> *what kind of car
> what kind of music
> what do you want to achieve?
> *




Impala 

I'm not tryin 2 win no contests......

I like nice crisp music..w/ some bass...I want it to sound like I 
got Bootsy/SOS band in the back of my trunk :biggrin: 

U got a shop, where u @? I'll come to you or u can come 2 me
.........and u can evaluate the situation.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 08:52 AM~10745064
> *YOU MEAN TO TELL US THAT PIONEER SPONSORS THE "MERLIN MACHINE"???????  ARE YOU ON THAT SYRUP?!  PLEASE SHOW US YOUR SETUP!!!!!!
> *


Unlike you I got a whole web site of installs with me in the pics. Not just Ima gona talk BS.  All You do is hate like a litte bitch. Get a life... I have pics....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 01:22 PM~10746073
> *Unlike you I got a whole web site of installs with me in the pics. Not just Ima gona talk BS.    All You do is hate like a litte bitch. Get a life... I have pics....
> *


WELL POST 'EM PUNK!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 27 2008, 11:39 AM~10746198
> *WELL POST 'EM PUNK!
> *


 I don't felling having a piss contest with this kid today. All he does. .. Every thread is look what we did and we this . like the cat is french or something.. :biggrin: 

My sig...


----------



## fundimotorsports

They have local sponsorships Pitt.. I told you before it's been a minute. I was on the Creative acoustics ( Raleigh NC) team in 95-98.. Pioneer and Rockford at the time..  

Now I hang with Criss of Car audio and learn his tricks to the DB class.. Personally he builds for fun and to show. I think this year will be just show..


----------



## 187PURE

I WANT ME A WHITE WOMAN :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 27 2008, 11:55 AM~10746306
> *I WANT ME A WHITE WOMAN :0
> *


NO you don't. There more sensitive and cry about everything. And Certain race of people will hate hard no matter what.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 02:05 PM~10746385
> *NO you don't.    There more sensitive and cry about everything. And Certain race of people will hate hard no matter what.. :biggrin:
> *


***** I JUST WANNA HIT, NOT WIFE 'EM


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 27 2008, 12:33 PM~10746586
> ****** I JUST WANNA HIT, NOT WIFE 'EM
> *


 :nono: fatal attraction.. They are more SENSATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I.L.L.

White women are CRAZY!!!My wife for example, cant do do a damn thing by herself. They want u there just because.....whatever u do, dont wife, give em a false name, fuck'em ( at their house), and never call them from your cell number......


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 27 2008, 12:44 PM~10746662
> *White women are CRAZY!!!My wife for example, cant do do a damn thing by herself. They want u there just because.....whatever u do, dont wife, give em a false name, fuck'em ( at their house), and never call them from your cell number......
> *


 :rofl: :nono: :rofl: :nono: 

sad but tru.. raising kids is a chore to them. Time out and shit.. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 10:22 AM~10746073
> *Unlike you I got a whole web site of installs with me in the pics. Not just Ima gona talk BS.    All You do is hate like a litte bitch. Get a life... I have pics....
> *


HATE ON WHAT???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ASKED ME TO POST PICS AND I DID!!!!! I DIDN'T GET ALL UPSET!! NOT MY FAULT YOU BUILD AND ROLL BUCKDETS!!!!! SO SINCE YOU HAVE PICS PLEASE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PITBULL THIS ***** FUNDI HAS LOST HIS COTTON PICKING MIND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 01:49 PM~10746264
> *They have local sponsorships Pitt..  I told you before it's been a minute. I was on the Creative acoustics ( Raleigh NC) team in 95-98.. Pioneer and Rockford at the time..
> 
> Now I hang with Criss of Car audio and learn his tricks to the DB class.. Personally he builds for fun and to show. I think this year will be just show..
> *


um you MIGHT be getting a discount from a local shop or a distributor but you ARE NOT sponsored by Pioneer... stop talking out of your ass :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 03:14 PM~10746882
> *PITBULL THIS ***** FUNDI HAS LOST HIS COTTON PICKING MIND!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i figured that shit out a few yrs ago


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 27 2008, 01:12 PM~10746873-->
> 
> 
> 
> HATE ON WHAT???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU ASKED ME TO POST PICS AND I DID!!!!!  I DIDN'T GET ALL UPSET!! NOT MY FAULT YOU BUILD AND ROLL BUCKDETS!!!!!  SO SINCE YOU HAVE PICS PLEASE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 01:14 PM~10746882
> *PITBULL THIS ***** FUNDI HAS LOST HIS COTTON PICKING MIND!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You really are a ignorant dude. You posted sum pics Of your club . You where not even in the pics. You could have just got them shits from any where . Now I was not going to say anything but you keep being a asshole. All comments say we. Still you have not shown anything with you or a car that's you did in your garage. I can post up my shit at a shop in parts.. All you want to do is be a titer tater bitch. I'm done with your ass. you have nothing to pull in this thread at all.. Except Ima gona talk and stupid ignorant comments. And check your self for hating blacks. You use the N word a lot .. :uh: 

Get a life and stop swangin on nutts. do your research before you open your mouth..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2008, 01:18 PM~10746912
> *um you MIGHT be getting a discount from a local shop or a distributor but you ARE NOT sponsored by Pioneer... stop talking out of your ass :uh:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Check the date.. :uh: I lost a lot of my pics on 2 other sites..


----------



## 187PURE

? FOR CRIP8EZ: HOW DID BANKER T FROM ROLLIN 60S DIE?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 04:12 PM~10746873
> *HATE ON WHAT???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU ASKED ME TO POST PICS AND I DID!!!!!  I DIDN'T GET ALL UPSET!! NOT MY FAULT YOU BUILD AND ROLL BUCKDETS!!!!!  SO SINCE YOU HAVE PICS PLEASE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 27 2008, 04:29 PM~10748164
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your back :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi you're mopre embarassing to Blacks than Bryant Gumble!!!! now I have to really clown your blue Black share croppin' ass. I'll be at my shop this friday and I'll snap some new shit!!! now your dumb ass is about to write a check your stupid ass can't cash!!!!!! like I said don't be mad at me because you roll and build buckets!!! real ****** don't roll that bulllshit!! only wanna be whiteboys like you with your confused ass!!!!!!! your ho and rides are tired *****. go back to being a fry cook at the waffle house!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fellas I was going to stall his dumb ass out but fuck it!!! I'm putting the green light on his ass!!!!!!! what kind of ***** rolls a sir lancealot interior with sorry ass wheels and paint job!!!!! ***** can't even gat a proper haircut!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 08:29 PM~10748561
> *Fundi you're mopre embarassing to Blacks than Bryant Gumble!!!!  now I have to really clown your blue Black share croppin' ass.  I'll be at my shop this friday and I'll  snap some new shit!!!  now your dumb ass is about to write a check your stupid ass can't cash!!!!!! like I said don't be mad at me because you roll and build buckets!!!  real ****** don't roll that bulllshit!!  only wanna be whiteboys like you with your confused ass!!!!!!!  your ho and rides are tired *****.  go back to being a fry cook at the waffle house!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 08:40 PM~10748653
> *fellas I was going to stall  his dumb ass out but fuck it!!! I'm putting the green light on his ass!!!!!!!  what kind of ***** rolls a sir lancealot interior with  sorry ass wheels and paint job!!!!!  ***** can't even gat a proper haircut!!!!!
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 08:29 PM~10748561
> *Fundi you're mopre embarassing to Blacks than Bryant Gumble!!!!  now I have to really clown your blue Black share croppin' ass.  I'll be at my shop this friday and I'll  snap some new shit!!!  now your dumb ass is about to write a check your stupid ass can't cash!!!!!! like I said don't be mad at me because you roll and build buckets!!!  real ****** don't roll that bulllshit!!  only wanna be whiteboys like you with your confused ass!!!!!!!  your ho and rides are tired *****.  go back to being a fry cook at the waffle house!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10748653
> *fellas I was going to stall  his dumb ass out but fuck it!!! I'm putting the green light on his ass!!!!!!!  what kind of ***** rolls a sir lancealot interior with  sorry ass wheels and paint job!!!!!  ***** can't even gat a proper haircut!!!!!
> *


 :uh: Learn your facts before you open your trap. that interior you keep bringing up was 3 yrs ago. See how you harp on old shit like a pussy ass bitch *****..  And again with the name calling. I pretty shure your happy with your getto tramp.. Prob got 2-3 kids all around but spend money on your so called car we have yet to seen just words out a Boot *****'s mouth. ya post pics. Boy. I gotta see this and don't say shit about Us , We and other Bullshit. This aint France ***** say I...


----------



## Tyrone

:roflmao: Oh, snap! Big Scotty clowned dude!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Remember BOY. Pics of you bitch and a car in your garage not no BS Ima gona shit..  I can post up shit from a garage and says it mine. And have sum other clown to say it's mine.. You do that. Not no photo shop shit either. Or pics from cars you so call had back in the days BS. Your a ass clown ..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 27 2008, 06:19 PM~10748955
> *:roflmao: Oh, snap! Big Scotty clowned dude!
> *


hit me 


Since you got Jokes Ole sensitive... :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

BAWHAWWHAHAWAHABA :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 27 2008, 05:58 PM~10748814
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 06:30 PM~10749035
> *hit me
> Since you got Jokes Ole sensitive... :0
> *


Is that all you have on me? You're one of many that have tried to use that against me. Be original and try something else. You're the joke. Real talk. I could have co-signed a long time ago for those that have clowned you, but I didn't. Those that are clowning you have been doing a pretty good job thus far. I'm not a bandwagon rider. I've just sat back and enjoyed the show. So, it's in your best interest to miss me. Stay focused on your soon to fail attempt to clown Big Scotty.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 27 2008, 07:44 PM~10749611
> *Is that all you have on me? You're one of many that have tried to use that against me. Be original and try something else. You're the joke. Real talk. I could have co-signed a long time ago for those that have clowned you, but I didn't. Those that are clowning you have been doing a pretty good job thus far. I'm not a bandwagon rider. I've just sat back and enjoyed the show. So, it's in your best interest to miss me. Stay focused on your soon to fail attempt to clown Big Scotty.
> *


 Nope but you are nutt ryding there cry baby.. :nono: 
This cat attacked my wife, fuck my ride . But he went after my wife and kids. stay the fuck out dude. you don't know the PM's and crazy shit this Boy has done. Him and real talk. Both really have mental problems on the real..  

I can take car shit taking or Pitts shit talking about installs. All clubs do that . But they crossed the line talking about peeps personal life and Family. Stay out like you have been..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10748653
> *fellas I was going to stall  his dumb ass out but fuck it!!! I'm putting the green light on his ass!!!!!!!  what kind of ***** rolls a sir lancealot interior with  sorry ass wheels and paint job!!!!!  ***** can't even gat a proper haircut!!!!!
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10749693
> *Nope but you are nutt ryding there cry baby.. :nono:
> This cat attacked my wife, fuck my ride . But he went after my wife and kids. stay the fuck out dude. you don't know the PM's and crazy shit this Boy has done. Him and real talk. Both really have mental problems on the real..
> 
> I can take car shit taking or Pitts shit talking about installs. All clubs do that . But they crossed the line talking about peeps personal life and Family. Stay out like you have been..
> *


Whatever, man. You attacked me. 

Little suggestion; before you type out any rebuttals, use your spell check. Learn to use correct grammar, punctuations, commas, periods, quotations, etc.. Because your last reply I read three or more times before I understood what you meant.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 27 2008, 08:24 PM~10749973
> *Whatever, man. You attacked me.
> 
> Little suggestion; before you type out any rebuttals, use your spell check. Learn to use correct grammar, punctuations, commas, periods, quotations, etc.. Because your last reply I read three or more times before I understood what you meant.
> *


 :uh: I use Fire fox. 

Like I said don't jump on the wagon and don't know. they attacked my famly , and exp. My wife.. Not cool.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10750035
> *:uh:  I use Fire fox.
> 
> Like I said don't jump on the wagon and don't know. they attacked my famly  , and exp. My wife.. Not cool.
> *


i use firefox and that shit underlines everything thats not spelled correctly... face it, you and keef are long lost brothers :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2008, 12:17 AM~10750574
> *i use firefox and that shit underlines everything thats not spelled correctly... face it, you and keef are long lost brothers  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 27 2008, 09:50 AM~10745049
> *I had a muthafucka come up to my truck window when I was in the drive-through asking for money to buy his baby diapers. I said "Sory Brother I don't have any cash on me", this ***** said "can I use your credit card" :uh:
> *


DEBIT OWNED


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2008, 10:17 PM~10750574
> *i use firefox and that shit underlines everything thats not spelled correctly... face it, you and keef are long lost brothers  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10750035
> *:uh:  they attacked my famly  , and exp. My wife.. Not cool.
> *


Alright hold the fuck up. Fundi, we already know that shit happened. That was weeks ago. You have cried about it numerous times. By bringing it up over and over, you just showing your weak spot and the next fool gonna keep doing it. Stop crying foul and you better sharpen them skills homeboy. Clown these ****** back instead of complaining. If you finally start roasting these ****** back, fools would lay off wifey and them yam titties you got. :0


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Spanky

I'm not black can I post in here?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2008, 01:43 AM~10752166
> *Alright hold the fuck up. Fundi, we already know that shit happened. That was weeks ago. You have cried about it numerous times. By bringing it up over and over, you just showing your weak spot and the next fool gonna keep doing it. Stop crying foul and you better sharpen them skills homeboy. Clown these ****** back instead of complaining. If you finally start roasting these ****** back, fools would lay off wifey and them yam titties you got.  :0
> *


My boobs are more potato shaped now. I lost weight.. :biggrin: No need to lie I"ma healthy ***** that don't miss a meal but I can throw down when need too..




Still waiting for your Gals pics . since you got a supermodel and remember no ghetto BS with hair weave looking BS.. Garage pic of your Car . Not your so called shop of other peeps rides or rides you so called had a bitch part in there buddy..

We already know Ben don't have a car...Or truck or anything to roll..

All You type is we this and we that.. :uh: If your to scared them PM me the pics BOY.. I won't tell nobody you just one of those talking ****** at the shows . Saying. ( ya gas it to high that Y shes in the garage now) ( I waiting for this and that) ( I got one in the works)( It's not ready yet) ( batts are dead) You know those ****** that got a excuse every show or cook out. But have better gold plated shit then you do they never roll or is in there garage.. :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 06:58 AM~10752432
> *Garage pic of your Car . Not your so called shop of other peeps rides or rides you so called had a bitch part in there buddy..
> 
> We already know Ben don't have a car...Or truck or anything to roll..
> 
> All You type is we this and we that.. :uh:  If your to scared them PM me the pics BOY.. I won't tell nobody you just one of those talking ****** at the shows . Saying. ( ya gas it to high  that Y shes in the garage now) ( I waiting for this and that) ( I got one in the works)( It's not ready yet) ( batts are dead) You know those ****** that got a excuse every show or cook out. But have better gold plated shit then you do they never roll or is in there garage.. :uh:
> *


Skim has posted his shit several times sausagetits


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2008, 05:18 AM~10752468
> *Skim has posted his shit several times sausagetits
> *


Not Skim. I know that Kat from FTW and his Big ass truck... And Ive seen the rest of these cats work accept V BOY!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2008, 01:43 AM~10752166
> * fools would lay off wifey and them yam titties you got.  :0
> *


Niccuh Talm Bout YAM titties and shit......LOL :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 05:17 PM~10748947
> *:uh:  Learn your facts before you open your trap. that interior you keep bringing up was 3 yrs ago. See how you harp on old shit like a pussy ass bitch *****..  And again with the name calling. I pretty shure your happy with your getto tramp.. Prob got 2-3 kids all around but spend money on your so called car we have yet to seen just words out a Boot *****'s mouth. ya post pics. Boy. I gotta see this and don't say shit about Us , We and other Bullshit. This aint France ***** say I...
> *


DUMB ASS ************ YOU BETTER RECOGNIZE GAME WHEN IT'S IN YOUR FACE!!!!! LIKE I SAID DON'T BE MAD BECAUSE PITBULL AND SKIM ARE PULLING YOUR HO CARD!!!!!!!!!! PLUS, HOW I CAN BE IN THE PICTURES IF I'M THE ***** TAKING THEM!!!!!!!!! MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN LATOYA JACKSON WHEN SHE HAD A wHITE HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 07:28 AM~10752500
> *Not Skim. I know that Kat from FTW and his Big ass truck... And Ive seen the rest of these cats work accept V BOY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id roll Skims ******* truck :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 07:28 AM~10752500
> *Not Skim. I know that Kat from FTW and his Big ass truck... And Ive seen the rest of these cats work accept V BOY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id roll Skims ******* truck :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 27 2008, 06:54 PM~10749693
> *Nope but you are nutt ryding there cry baby.. :nono:
> This cat attacked my wife, fuck my ride . But he went after my wife and kids. stay the fuck out dude. you don't know the PM's and crazy shit this Boy has done. Him and real talk. Both really have mental problems on the real..
> 
> I can take car shit taking or Pitts shit talking about installs. All clubs do that . But they crossed the line talking about peeps personal life and Family. Stay out like you have been..
> *


YOU ATTACKED HER BY PUTTING UP YOUR YAM TITTY PICTURE!!!!!!!!!! LIKE I SAID 75K AND CAN'T GET A UP TO DATE HAIRDO???? THAT'S REALLY SAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10752166
> *Alright hold the fuck up. Fundi, we already know that shit happened. That was weeks ago. You have cried about it numerous times. By bringing it up over and over, you just showing your weak spot and the next fool gonna keep doing it. Stop crying foul and you better sharpen them skills homeboy. Clown these ****** back instead of complaining. If you finally start roasting these ****** back,
> NO WE WON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 03:58 AM~10752432
> *My boobs are more potato shaped now. I lost weight.. :biggrin: No need to lie I"ma healthy ***** that don't miss a meal but I can throw down when need too..
> Still waiting for your Gals pics . since you got a supermodel and remember no ghetto BS with hair weave looking BS.. Garage pic of your Car . Not your so called shop of other peeps rides or rides you so called had a bitch part in there buddy..
> 
> We already know Ben don't have a car...Or truck or anything to roll..
> 
> All You type is we this and we that.. :uh:  If your to scared them PM me the pics BOY.. I won't tell nobody you just one of those talking ****** at the shows . Saying. ( ya gas it to high  that Y shes in the garage now) ( I waiting for this and that) ( I got one in the works)( It's not ready yet) ( batts are dead) You know those ****** that got a excuse every show or cook out. But have better gold plated shit then you do they never roll or is in there garage.. :uh:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT *****? STOP SNIFFING THE AQUANET CAN *****!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2008, 12:17 AM~10750574
> *i use firefox and that shit underlines everything thats not spelled correctly... face it, you and keef are long lost brothers  :uh:
> *


wahahahahahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

Not the AQUANET CAN.........lmao. :roflmao: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> Not the AQUANET CAN.........lmao.  :roflmao:  :0
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 11:48 AM~10753648
> *187 IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CH-CH-CHUUUCH...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 27 2008, 07:29 PM~10748561
> *Fundi you're mopre embarassing to Blacks than Bryant Gumble!!!!  now I have to really clown your blue Black share croppin' ass.  I'll be at my shop this friday and I'll  snap some new shit!!!  now your dumb ass is about to write a check your stupid ass can't cash!!!!!! like I said don't be mad at me because you roll and build buckets!!!  real ****** don't roll that bulllshit!!  only wanna be whiteboys like you with your confused ass!!!!!!!  your ho and rides are tired *****.  go back to being a fry cook at the waffle house!!!!
> *


ACTUALLY I CAN'T STAND WAYNE BRADY'S ASS :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's fundi????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 05:31 AM~10752352
> *I'm not black can I post in here?
> *


FALL BACK NIGKA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 12:11 PM~10753827
> *THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


WTF?? NOW I KNOW YOU AINT ROKCING NO PATTENLEATHER SHIT!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 10:08 AM~10753806
> *where's fundi????????
> *


  eating and laughing at your 1989 clown flee market get-up....


----------



## fundimotorsports

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY EVER HEARD OF SPLITTING THE BANK WITH SOLENOIDS? I PUT UP A TOPIC IN THE HYDRAULIC SECTION.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 09:24 AM~10753509
> *DUMB ASS ************ YOU BETTER RECOGNIZE GAME WHEN IT'S IN YOUR FACE!!!!!  LIKE I SAID DON'T BE MAD BECAUSE PITBULL AND SKIM ARE PULLING YOUR HO CARD!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS, HOW I CAN BE IN THE PICTURES IF I'M THE ***** TAKING THEM!!!!!!!!!  MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN LATOYA JACKSON WHEN SHE HAD A wHITE HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!!
> *


2:30


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 28 2008, 11:28 AM~10754387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY EVER HEARD OF SPLITTING THE BANK WITH SOLENOIDS?  I PUT UP A TOPIC IN THE HYDRAULIC SECTION.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you do it on 6 or more batts in a set-up.. Use only 4 noids.. Do this all the time..
> 
> I see the search is working.. :uh:
> 
> The noids act as a ground for your front pump basically.. You run your pump off the first battery in your bank. and put the noids smack in the middle of the batt bank. so your noids only see 36-48 volts and your pump sees it all. very easy to do.. Gets rid of all those noids in trunk... Will look for the pic. :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impalabuilder.com_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7386146
> *here is a quick diagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 28 2008, 11:28 AM~10754387
> *ANYBODY EVER HEARD OF SPLITTING THE BANK WITH SOLENOIDS?  I PUT UP A TOPIC IN THE HYDRAULIC SECTION.
> *



yea hoppers do that shit, to run hella voltage. DAFS in the hydraulic section


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 10:08 AM~10753806
> *where's fundi????????
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 09:44 AM~10754024
> * eating and laughing at your 1989 clown flee market get-up....
> *


BETTER THAN CIRCLE K AND WAL-MART!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 07:58 AM~10752432
> *My boobs are more potato shaped now. I lost weight.. :biggrin: No need to lie I"ma healthy ***** that don't miss a meal but I can throw down when need too..
> Still waiting for your Gals pics . since you got a supermodel and remember no ghetto BS with hair weave looking BS.. Garage pic of your Car . Not your so called shop of other peeps rides or rides you so called had a bitch part in there buddy..
> 
> We already know Ben don't have a car...Or truck or anything to roll..
> 
> All You type is we this and we that.. :uh:  If your to scared them PM me the pics BOY.. I won't tell nobody you just one of those talking ****** at the shows . Saying. ( ya gas it to high  that Y shes in the garage now) ( I waiting for this and that) ( I got one in the works)( It's not ready yet) ( batts are dead) You know those ****** that got a excuse every show or cook out. But have better gold plated shit then you do they never roll or is in there garage.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DONT KNOW SHIT PORK CHOPS!!!! :0 I DONT RIDE BUCKETS LIKW YOU :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 28 2008, 01:24 PM~10755223-->
> 
> 
> 
> BETTER THAN CIRCLE K AND WAL-MART!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your point , I Have 5 kids ..
> <!--QuoteBegin-REALTALK_@May 28 2008, 01:33 PM~10755290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DONT KNOW SHIT PORK CHOPS!!!! :0  I DONT RIDE BUCKETS LIKW YOU :0  :0
> *


I don't wana post up your ride kid.. and the one you wrecked years ago.. :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

FUNDI, YOU SAY THAT YOU LIVE ON 200 ACRES AND YOU CANT EVEN BUILD A REAL LOWRIDER!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

I don't wana post up your ride kid.. and the one you wrecked years ago.. :uh:
[/quote]


BITCH PLEASE!!! YOY TRY AND CLOWN ON MY WORK CAR.LOL SURE POSER!!! AND YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT MY CARS BITCH, YOU LIKE ONE OF THOSE BITCHES BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL WHO WOULD GO OFF OF NOTHING BUT HEAR SAY!!! BITCHES LIKE THAT ENDED UP GETT FUCKED UP PAHTNA!!!


SHOULD I POST A PIC OF YOUR INTERIOR SO THAT YOU CAN LEAVVE THIS TOPIC CRYING LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE!!! :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK

HEY FUNDI YOU BITCH!!!! THOUGHT YOU TOOK OUT THE INTERIOR THAT MERLIN DID FOR YOU 3 YRS AGO? 











YOU A FUCKEN LYING PIECE OF SHIT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 12:40 PM~10755329
> *and your point , I Have 5 kids ..
> 
> I don't wana post up your ride kid.. and the one you wrecked years ago.. :uh:
> *


POST IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO WHAT YOU HAVE 5 KIDS!! STILL NO EXCUSE TO HAVE YAM TITTIES AND A BUCKET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10755383
> *HEY FUNDI YOU BITCH!!!! THOUGHT YOU TOOK OUT THE INTERIOR THAT MERLIN DID FOR YOU 3 YRS AGO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU A FUCKEN LYING PIECE OF SHIT!!!
> *


AH SHIT THE MERLIN HOOKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 01:29 PM~10754400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY THE FUCK IS THIS FOO POSTING UP TOOKIE'S PICTURE!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HE'S A COUNTRY BUMPKIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 01:37 PM~10754458
> *Yes you do it on 6 or more batts in a set-up.. Use only 4 noids.. Do this all the time..
> 
> I see the search is working.. :uh:
> 
> The noids act as a ground for your front pump basically.. You run your pump off the first battery in your bank.  and put the noids smack in the  middle of the batt bank. so your noids only see 36-48 volts and your pump sees it all. very easy to do.. Gets rid of all those noids in trunk... Will look for the pic. :angry:
> *


OK GOOD LOOKING


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HERE YOU GO FUNGUS!!!!!!!!!! SATISFIED NOW BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!! CAR WAS ON IT'S WAY TO BOWTIE CONNECTION TO BE SOLD IN JAPAN!!!!!!!! PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN FRONT OF MY CONDO THAT WAS PAID FOR IN CASH IN CARLSBAD!!!!!! CAN YOU BUY THAT???????????


----------



## Pitbullx

scottie got a dome


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2008, 04:28 PM~10756127
> *scottie got a dome
> *


and cheeks, and a gut..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 02:16 PM~10755572
> *HERE YOU GO FUNGUS!!!!!!!!!!  SATISFIED NOW BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!  CAR WAS ON IT'S WAY TO BOWTIE CONNECTION TO BE SOLD IN JAPAN!!!!!!!! PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN FRONT OF MY CONDO THAT WAS PAID FOR IN CASH IN CARLSBAD!!!!!!  CAN YOU BUY THAT???????????
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Okay check cam. 

I'm going to post a pic in front of my house of my 63 on a flat bed tooo.. 

O"le clown negga... And your fat at that. hahahha Got a bald spot on top of that half fade of yours.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** you got to be about 45 or some shit telling half truth's and whole lies... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 28 2008, 01:49 PM~10755383
> *HEY FUNDI YOU BITCH!!!! THOUGHT YOU TOOK OUT THE INTERIOR THAT MERLIN DID FOR YOU 3 YRS AGO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU A FUCKEN LYING PIECE OF SHIT!!!
> *


You have no life. Ben. And look again. that dash is not cover :uh: .


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ben Your so lame you started a thread about me and go no response. Ole lame ass. All your topics get no response. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I see you took the pics of your FWD caddi on bolt ons, down.. You are a clown....

Funny thing I got 2 baby strollers in the garage . And every one here (NC)(VA) knows that. They just don't like you... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 28 2008, 03:48 PM~10756795
> *and cheeks, and a gut..
> *


YOUR DADDY............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 03:58 PM~10756892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Okay check cam.
> 
> I'm going to post a pic in front of my house of my 63 on a flat bed tooo..
> 
> O"le clown negga... And your fat at that. hahahha Got a bald spot on top of that half fade of yours.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ***** you got to be about 45 or some shit telling half truth's and whole lies... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUMB ASS ***** HOW AM I FAT??? I'M 6FT 1 AND A 196 LBS.!!!!! BITCH PLEASE!!!! DON'T HATE BECAUSE YOU AND YOUR GIRL GOT 1983 HAIRSTYLES!!!! ***** YOU LOOK LIKE COCO-B-WARE!!!!!!!! ***** A DOUBLE WIDE AIN'T A HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!! POST THE 75K FROM K-MART *****!!!!!!!!! OLD TOM WILLS ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!! ZEBRA BREEDING BASTARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 05:53 PM~10757238
> *DUMB ASS ***** HOW AM I FAT??? I'M 6FT 1 AND A 196 LBS.!!!!!  BITCH PLEASE!!!!  DON'T HATE BECAUSE YOU AND YOUR GIRL GOT 1983 HAIRSTYLES!!!!  ***** YOU LOOK LIKE COCO-B-WARE!!!!!!!!  ***** A DOUBLE WIDE AIN'T A HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!  POST THE 75K FROM K-MART *****!!!!!!!!!  OLD TOM WILLS ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!  ZEBRA BREEDING BASTARD!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the og birdman!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 05:50 PM~10757223
> *YOUR DADDY............
> *


Thats what you look like... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I wonder who would wear paten leather shoes. O'shit. I bet you got a biggie , left eye , and Tpac , T-shirt too with gold leaf. awawawaahahahha... Now you really do fit the part off. this *****..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## cripn8ez

YOU FUCCERS ARE STIL AT IT??????????


WEST GOOD ALL MY PEEPS?????????


BEEN GONE FOR A FEW DAYS BUT I C SHIT AINT CHANGED........


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 05:53 PM~10757238
> *DUMB ASS ***** HOW AM I FAT??? I'M 6FT 1 AND A 196 LBS.!!!!!  BITCH PLEASE!!!!  DON'T HATE BECAUSE YOU AND YOUR GIRL GOT 1983 HAIRSTYLES!!!!  ***** YOU LOOK LIKE COCO-B-WARE!!!!!!!!  ***** A DOUBLE WIDE AIN'T A HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!  POST THE 75K FROM K-MART *****!!!!!!!!!  OLD TOM WILLS ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!  ZEBRA BREEDING BASTARD!!!!!!!!!
> *


I don't stay in a trailer. Ole ass *****... Don't give your self a stroke. You know your fat ass just ate sum chicken and shit your ghetto chic cooked up. Why don't you post up another pic of your self next to a town truck...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I bet you one them old fools that has a receding hair line trying to rock a fade and shit. ***** you prob still got a rat tail top go with them shoes... :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 28 2008, 06:00 PM~10757290
> *YOU FUCCERS ARE STIL AT IT??????????
> WEST GOOD ALL MY PEEPS?????????
> BEEN GONE FOR A FEW DAYS BUT I C SHIT AINT CHANGED........
> *


Scotty going to wave a fat roll at you... :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7381576
> *THREAD DEDICATED TO BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


I'm going to stop because I'm in tears over here. This Fool posted a pic next to a tow truck. Took him 12hrs to find sum fools car getting towed off :roflmao: :roflmao: And the fools fat with a bald spot at that... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm done. I'll stop bs and post whoring.. My damn gut hurts from laughing at this fool so hard....










I'll be the smaller man then scotty boy and step down from the clowning...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 08:09 PM~10757358
> *I'm going to stop because I'm in tears over here. This Fool posted a pic next to a tow truck. Took him 12hrs to find sum fools car getting towed off :roflmao:  :roflmao: And the fools fat with a bald spot at that... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I'm done. I'll stop bs and post whoring.. My damn gut hurts from laughing at this fool so hard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the smaller man then scotty boy and step down from the clowning...
> *


I know your porkrind eatin ass aint callin someone else fat.... you gotta be at least a C cup... ol pointy tiddy have bish


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 08:19 PM~10757003
> *Ben Your so lame you started a thread about me and go no response. Ole lame ass. All your topics get no response.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I see you took the pics of your FWD caddi on bolt ons, down.. You are a clown....
> 
> Funny thing I got 2 baby strollers in the garage . And every one here (NC)(VA) knows that. They just don't like you...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERE DO YOU GET BOLT ONS FROM BITCH????

YOU GET CLOWNED ON HERE BY ALOT OF PEOPLE PAHTNA. HEY DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN YOU STALLED SOME CATS OUT ON SOME BATTS :0 :0 ONE OF MY ****** REMINDEDE ABOUT THAT SHIT THIS WEEKEND :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 28 2008, 05:59 PM~10757276-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 06:00 PM~10757290
> *YOU FUCCERS ARE STIL AT IT??????????
> WEST GOOD ALL MY PEEPS?????????
> BEEN GONE FOR A FEW DAYS BUT I C SHIT AINT CHANGED........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats good my nigg???? You comin' threw for our July show??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 06:02 PM~10757303
> *I don't stay in a trailer. Ole ass *****... Don't give your self a stroke. You know your fat ass just ate sum chicken and shit your ghetto chic cooked up. Why don't you post up another pic of your self next to a town truck...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I bet you one them old  fools that has a receding hair line trying to rock a fade and shit. ***** you prob still got a rat tail top go with them shoes... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotty ain't bald...he be puttin' konk in his shit...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@May 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10757414
> *I know your porkrind eatin ass aint callin someone else fat.... you gotta be at least a C cup... ol pointy tiddy have bish
> *


Ol'e Shermin Klump ass lookn' *****


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+May 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10757414-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know your porkrind eatin ass aint callin someone else fat.... you gotta be at least a C cup... ol pointy tiddy have bish
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I was skinny..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REALTALK_@May 28 2008, 06:20 PM~10757440
> *WHERE DO YOU GET BOLT ONS FROM BITCH????
> 
> YOU GET CLOWNED ON HERE BY ALOT OF PEOPLE PAHTNA. HEY DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN YOU STALLED SOME CATS OUT ON SOME BATTS :0  :0  ONE OF MY ****** REMINDEDE ABOUT THAT SHIT THIS WEEKEND :0
> *


WTFYTA.. Just talking.. I been sold out for like 2 months dude. I have good feed back in the threads and so on. Try again . Go away.. You ain't got no peeps around you .. :uh: Anybody cAN read the VA thread and see your owning by Patti and crew.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 09:24 PM~10757472
> *I never said I was skinny..
> WTFYTA.. Just talking.. I been sold out for like 2 months dude. I have good feed back in the threads and so on. Try again . Go away.. You ain't got no peeps around you .. :uh: Anybody cAN read the VA thread and see your owning by Patti and crew.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BITCH CHECK WHAT YOU WRITE NUCC!!! I AINT EVER GOT OWNED BY THEM BITCHES :0 I AINT GOT NO PEEPS....BITCH PLEASE YOU THINK I WOULD BE CAUGHT WITH THE JUNK THAT YOU RIDE?? FUCK NO HOE!!!!


THIS IS WHAT ONE OF YOUR OWN HOMIES SAID ABOUT YOU!!!!

REAL TALK BITCH!!!

anyways, like always, he TALKS. but will NEVER get anywhere besides being cool on the internet and THINKING people like him...trust me, this shit goes much deeper, I think its all funny.
some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors, white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke




:0 :0 YOU WAS OWNED BY ONE OF YOUR OWN HOMIES!!! WHAT NOW!!


----------



## REALTALK

User's local time May 28 2008, 06:30 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 8,128
( 9.2 posts per day / 0.13% of total forum posts )
Most active in Hydraulics
( 2356 posts / 45% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Today, 09:25 PM
*Status User is online! (Searching)*

YOU LOOKING FOR SOMETHING HUH? I FIGURED YOUR BITCH ASS WOULD AFTER ALL THEN OWNINGS THAT YOU HAVE GOTTENN :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 28 2008, 06:29 PM~10757530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BITCH CHECK WHAT YOU WRITE NUCC!!! I AINT EVER GOT OWNED BY THEM BITCHES :0  I AINT GOT NO PEEPS....BITCH PLEASE YOU THINK I WOULD BE CAUGHT WITH THE JUNK THAT YOU RIDE?? FUCK NO HOE!!!!
> THIS IS WHAT ONE OF YOUR OWN HOMIES SAID ABOUT YOU!!!!
> 
> REAL TALK BITCH!!!
> 
> anyways, like always, he TALKS. but will NEVER get anywhere besides being cool on the internet and THINKING people like him...trust me, this shit goes much deeper, I think its all funny.
> some people will always think that SUV's make good lowriders and they think they are "living the lowrider lifestyle" but in REALITY, they have never seen the REAL lowrider lifestyle. SUV's, 4 doors, white interior, stock harley baggers with bolt on parts, idiots who roll stock paint or primer to a car show, etc, will always be a joke
> :0  :0  YOU WAS OWNED BY ONE OF YOUR OWN HOMIES!!! WHAT NOW!!
> *


Your a fake ass. How many times you going to post up Tattoo76 comment from 2006. Your got owned face up!!!! Funny thing is he talked to me about that shit later. Ya he hates SUV. But the Cat is cool in person..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 09:34 PM~10757575
> *Your a fake ass. How many times you going to post up Tattoo76 comment from 2006. Your got owned face up!!!!  Funny thing is he talked to me about that shit later. Ya he hates SUV. But the Cat is cool in person..
> *



:roflmao: BITCH PLEASE TATTOO?? AND THIS SHIT WAS SENT A FEW MONTHS AGO


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 28 2008, 06:35 PM~10757580
> *:roflmao: BITCH PLEASE TATTOO?? AND THIS SHIT WAS SENT A FEW MONTHS AGO
> *


 :uh: No you lie like normal. He said that same shit to me way back. it was in his sig. He said ot to my face and talked about other stuff he was working on too. At a show we where all at ..  Your a fake.


----------



## REALTALK

YOU A FUCKEN JOKE YOU FUCKEN JIGGA BOO!!!

FUCK BITCH YOUR A FUCKEN NURSE!!! THEY SHOULD HAVE KILLED YOU DAD FOR NOT PULLING OUT!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 09:38 PM~10757598
> *:uh:  No you lie like normal. He said that same shit to me way back. it was in his sig. He said ot to my face and talked about other stuff he was working on too. At a show we where all at ..   Your a fake.
> *



BITCH I AM NOT THE ONE WHO HAS BEEN BUSTED RED HANDED LYING ON HERE BITCH!!! I HAVE ALREADY PROVED THAT!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

User's local time May 28 2008, 06:41 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 8,130
( 9.2 posts per day / 0.13% of total forum posts )
Most active in Hydraulics
( 2356 posts / 45% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Today, 09:36 PM
Status User is online! *(searching)*

YOUR FUCKEN LAME ******!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 28 2008, 06:40 PM~10757618
> *BITCH I AM NOT THE ONE WHO HAS BEEN BUSTED RED HANDED LYING ON HERE BITCH!!! I HAVE ALREADY PROVED THAT!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What Lie Ben.. :uh: You still have no car , juice , and are not Black. so what lie loser.


----------



## REALTALK

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fundimotorsports,* 64_EC_STYLE*, BIGPHACE

:roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY THING IS THAT HE KNOWS WHAT I HAVE. :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

Break up the BS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

JUST LIKE USUAL!!!! YOU CHANGE THE SUBJECT ONCE YOU GET OWNED!!!

:tears: :tears:


----------



## fundimotorsports

You have chosen to ignore REALTALK. View this post · Un-ignore REALTALK


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 08:50 PM~10757689
> *
> Break up the BS!!!!!!!!!!
> *



less bs, and more BIG BLACK BOOTY :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ok i got a question, whats the big deal about this "owned" shit, its ridiculous IMO. this is only the internet, see you in the streets is how i see it. 

now wheres all the butt naked hoes at???????? :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 09:50 PM~10757689
> *
> 
> 
> Break up the BS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+May 28 2008, 08:32 PM~10758667-->
> 
> 
> 
> less bs, and more BIG BLACK BOOTY :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@May 28 2008, 08:46 PM~10758838
> *ok i got a question, whats the big deal about this "owned"  shit, its ridiculous IMO.  this is only the internet, see you in the streets is how i see it.
> 
> now wheres all the butt naked hoes at???????? :cheesy:
> *


I'm going to try to get sum of my personal pics this weekend . My BF is back in town and she's 6ft African Amazon. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 28 2008, 09:32 PM~10759322
> *:cheesy:
> *





> *~Talking~
> Oh my god
> Becky, look at her butt (scoff)
> It is so big (scoff)
> She looks like one of those rap guys' girlfriends
> But y'know, who understands those rap guys? (scoff)
> They only talk to her because she looks like a total prostitute ('kay)
> I mean her butt, it's just so big (scoff)
> I can't believe it's so round, it's like out there
> I mean - it's so gross
> Look, she's just so black
> 
> ~rap~
> I like big butts and I can not lie
> You other brothers can't deny
> And when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
> And a round thing in your face
> You get sprung
> Wanna pull up tough
> Cuz you noticed that butt was stuffed
> Deep in the jeans she's wearing
> I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
> Oh, baby I wanna get with ya
> And take your picture
> My homeboys tried to warn me
> But with that butt you got
> Makes me so horny
> Ooh, rumple smooth skin
> You say you wanna get in my benz
> Well use me use me cuz you ain't that average groupy
> 
> I've seen her dancin',
> To hell with romancin'
> She's sweat,
> wet, got it goin like a turbo vette
> 
> I'm tired of magazines
> Saying flat butts are the thing
> Take the average black man and ask him that
> She gotta pack much back
> 
> So Fellas (yeah) Fellas(yeah)
> Has your girlfriend got the butt (hell yeah)
> Tell her shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it shake that healthy butt
> Baby got back
> 
> (Mini-Rap) - (LA face with an Oakland booty)
> 
> I like'em round and big
> And when I'm throwin a gig
> I just can't help myself
> I'm actin like an animal
> Now here's my scandal
> 
> I wanna get you home
> And ugh, double up uhh, uhh
> I aint talkin bout playboy
> Cuz silicone parts are made for toys
> I wannem real thick and juicy
> So find that juicy double
> Mixalot's in trouble
> Beggin for a piece of that bubble
> So I'm lookin' at rock videos
> Knocked kneed bimbos walkin like hoes
> You can have them bimbos
> I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
> A word to the thick soul sistas
> I wanna get with ya
> I won't cus or hit ya
> But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna --
> Til the break of dawn
> Baby got it goin on
> Alot of pimps won't like this song
> Cuz them punks lie to hit it and quit it
> But I'd rather stay and play
> Cuz I'm long and I'm strong
> And I'm down to get the friction on
> 
> So ladies (yeah), Ladies (yeah)
> If you wanna roll in my Mercedes (yeah)
> Then turn around
> Stick it out
> Even white boys got to shout
> Baby got back
> 
> Yeah baby
> When it comes to females
> Cosmo ain't got nothin to do with my selection
> 36-24-36
> Only if she's 5'3"
> 
> So your girlfriend rolls a Honda
> Playin workout tapes by Fonda
> But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
> My anaconda don't want none unless you've got buns hon
> You can do side bends or sit-ups, but please don't lose that butt
> Some brothers wanna play that hard role
> And tell you that the butt ain't gold
> So they toss it and leave it
> And I pull up quick to retrieve it
> So cosmo says you're fat
> Well I aint down with that
> Cuz your waist is small and your curves are kickin
> And I'm thinkin bout stickin
> To the beanpole dames in the magazines
> You aint it miss thing
> Give me a sista I can't resist her
> Red beans and rice didn't miss her
> Some knucklehead tried to dis
> Cuz his girls were on my list
> He had game but he chose to hit 'em
> And I pull up quick to get with 'em
> So ladies if the butt is round
> And you wanna triple X throw down
> Dial 1-900-mixalot and kick them nasty thoughts
> Baby got back
> 
> Little in the middle but she got much back.. (Repeat 4 times)
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 28 2008, 05:09 PM~10757358
> *I'm going to stop because I'm in tears over here. This Fool posted a pic next to a tow truck. Took him 12hrs to find sum fools car getting towed off :roflmao:  :roflmao: And the fools fat with a bald spot at that... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I'm done. I'll stop bs and post whoring.. My damn gut hurts from laughing at this fool so hard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the smaller man then scotty boy and step down from the clowning...
> *


NO ***** THIS PICTURE HAS US ALL ROLLIN'!!!!!!!!! THE BROAD HAS A HAIRLINE LIKE GALLAGER!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 04:39 AM~10760365
> *NO ***** THIS PICTURE HAS US ALL ROLLIN'!!!!!!!!!  THE BROAD HAS A HAIRLINE LIKE GALLAGER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky

why can't black people just get along?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 12:11 PM~10753827
> *THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :| :nicoderm:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 11:42 AM~10711964
> *NOW FUNGUS, YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU CALL ME OUT?!  NEVER QUESTION MY RIDER STATUS!!!!!!  BEEN DOING THIS FOR A LONG TIME BEFORE A LOT OF THESE CATS ON HERE WERE BORN!!!!  ASK YOUR BOY SWANGA ABOUT ME HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

I see your still on the real talk band wagons / nutts V.. Like the 52yr poser.. Still no pics of your Gal or a ride.. Just like a real uncle Tom to listen ( he's white) and down on other blacks..  

The way you post is really just like Uncle Rukis. Now I was playing on sum threads and people that really know me will tell you I am a laid back cat, But you seem to be a angry ,bitter , posing , hatting ole fool..

Leave my wife out of this!!!! Like i said you act like you really have mental problems dude... :yessad: 


FYI. At least I have pics I can post. Weather you like them or not . I could care less. i build and show trucks on the side and damn proud to be one of the few Bro's in this state that does it..  And I have a whole site of pics with my house , gal , club , and familia' on it!!!!! Wear do you thing Realtalks getting those pics from?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 02:39 AM~10760365
> *NO ***** THIS PICTURE HAS US ALL ROLLIN'!!!!!!!!!  THE BROAD HAS A HAIRLINE LIKE GALLAGER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 02:19 PM~7383279
> *I'm not knocking your topic, but the name screams segregation. Is this how you're raising your kids or teaching youth in the light of lowriding?
> 
> talking about......."Look how far the blacks have come in lowriding"
> 
> I don't see any WHITE LOWRIDER topics or ASIAN or MEXICAN
> 
> Why the need to always seperate yourselves? Seriously, will this ever end? Do you want it to end?
> 
> I raise my son NOT to judge a person by skin color or reference the "Black Kid" he sparred against, but rather the blue opponenet (blue being the color of the chest guard).
> 
> It's unfortunate to know that this type of shit will never end and he'll eventually be exposed to it in the end.
> *


  


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Mar 1 2007, 02:53 PM~7383463-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN YOU'RE FUCKING STUPID SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!!!  GET THE FUCK OUT HERE WITH YOUR DUMB ASS BULLSHIT!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: You started being a dick since day one. Clown *****. I knew you was a phoney!!!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maverick_@Mar 1 2007, 02:59 PM~7383499
> *what was stupid about it? why not reckonize these people for their accomplishments in lowriding..no matter what color.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 29 2008, 04:46 AM~10760517
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.koolaidhydraulics.com/


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 07:55 AM~10760523
> *
> :uh:  You started being a dick since day one. Clown *****. I knew you was a phoney!!!!!!!!
> 
> :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS ***** WENT ALL THE WAY BACK TO MARCH 1ST JUST TO QUOTE SOMEBODY.LOL WHAT A FAKE ASS HONKY!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

View My TinyFx


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 07:24 AM~10760490
> *I see your still on the real talk band wagons / nutts V.. Like the 52yr poser.. Still no pics of your Gal or a ride.. Just like a real uncle Tom to listen ( he's white) and down on other blacks..
> 
> The way you post is really just like Uncle Rukis. Now I was playing on sum threads and people that really know me will tell you I am a laid back cat, But you seem to be a angry ,bitter , posing , hatting ole fool..
> 
> Leave my wife out of this!!!! Like i said you act like you really have mental problems dude... :yessad:
> FYI. At least I have pics I can post. Weather you like them or not . I could care less. i build and show trucks on the side and damn proud to be one of the few Bro's in this state that does it..  And I have a whole site of pics with my house , gal , club , and familia'  on it!!!!! Wear do you thing Realtalks getting those pics from?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE KNOW THAT YOU WOULD SAY THAT!!!!

NOW STOP SENDING ME PMS BITCH!!! I AINT GONNA RESPOND TO YOUR BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## 187PURE

WHY DO THE 3.5 TON SPRINGS COST MORE THAN THE 4 TON AT KOOLAID HYDRAULICS?


----------



## fundimotorsports

^^^^^ ( real talk)


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:13 AM~10760865
> *^^^^^ ( real talk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: *FAIL ******!!!*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 07:07 AM~10760846
> *WHY DO THE 3.5 TON SPRINGS COST MORE THAN THE 4 TON AT KOOLAID HYDRAULICS?
> *


More popular... :dunno: 

4 tons feel like train springs..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:15 AM~10760873
> *More popular... :dunno:
> 
> 4 tons feel like train springs..
> *


WRONG!! FAILED!!  I JUST TALKED TO THE HOMIE AT KOOLAID, JUST NOW HUNG UP THE PHONE *****. HE TOLD ME IT'S AN ERROR. FALL BACK FUNDI! :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 07:21 AM~10760900
> *WRONG!! FAILED!!  I JUST TALKED TO THE HOMIE AT KOOLAID, JUST NOW HUNG UP THE PHONE *****.  HE TOLD ME IT'S AN ERROR.  FALL BACK FUNDI! :uh:
> *


Thats Y I had a ?. :uh: But I have a set of 4 tons and they do ride like train springs on the cutless..  But will let you hop on 2 clicks with 6 to the nose all day..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:15 AM~10760873
> *More popular... :dunno:
> 
> 4 tons feel like train springs..
> *


4 TON WILL WORK GREAT IN MY CADI. RED'S FUCKED UP ON THE SHIPPING. NOW I GOTTA WAIT TIL NEXT WEEK TO GET MY DAMN SPRINGS :angry: WANTED TO TRY THAT SPLIT BANK SHIT WITH THE SOLENOIDS. I'MA START FUCKING WITH KOOLAID. GOTTA PATRONIZE THE BLACK MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by The Profit_@May 29 2008, 06:17 AM~10760679
> *That ******'s on Fundi's nuts like herpes.
> *



:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:24 AM~10760916
> *Thats Y I had a ?. :uh:  But I have a set of 4 tons and they do ride like train springs on the cutless..  But will let you hop on 2 clicks with 6 to the nose all day..
> *


ONCE AGAIN YOU FAILED. 3-3.5 TON IS USED ON V6's. ON CADDYs YOU HAVE TO USED 4 OR HIGHER BECAUSE THEY COLLAPSE TOO FAST AND GET ALL MOOSHY. TRUST ME DAWG, I DID MY HOMEWORK ON THIS


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 07:25 AM~10760925
> *4 TON WILL WORK GREAT IN MY CADI.  RED'S FUCKED UP ON THE SHIPPING.  NOW I GOTTA WAIT TIL NEXT WEEK TO GET MY DAMN SPRINGS :angry: WANTED TO TRY THAT SPLIT BANK SHIT WITH THE SOLENOIDS.  I'MA START FUCKING WITH KOOLAID.  GOTTA PATRONIZE THE BLACK MAN :thumbsup:
> *


I'm not knocking them.. Like I said 6 to nose and you'll be up on 2 clicks.. they will sit you up for a minute.. And will break shit if you don't have your front end in check..

I wish I had the vid of the white Cutlass he runs split bank 6 to the nose and those 4 tons on it. shits crazy...  I think Patty might have it will look.. I was hoping to go to the hop off this weekend but they cancelled it. I was going to take pics of Kadddi / Juan / and Iholla hopping it out. they all have my batts.. from 6-12 in their set-ups..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:26 AM~10760931
> *:0
> *


WHAT THREAD DID THAT QUOTE COME FROM? :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

I got that fool blocked...I don't know what he says till I get on my Phone..


Bring that caddi down to Nopi / Atlanta picnic. If Gas is not $6 I will prob ride out this year again. I got to get up with sum painters down there..Ain't shit around here that can chop a top or rag another out.. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:37 AM~10761004
> *I got that fool blocked...I don't know what he says till I get on my Phone..
> Bring that caddi down to Nopi / Atlanta picnic. If Gas is not $6 I will prob ride out this year again. I got to get up with sum painters down there..Ain't shit around here that can chop a top or rag another out.. :angry:
> *


WHO? MY CADDY? I AINT GOT NO TRAILER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:31 AM~10760965
> *I'm not knocking them.. Like I said 6 to nose and you'll be up on 2 clicks.. they will sit you up for a minute.. And will break shit if you don't have your front end in check..
> 
> I wish I had the vid of the white Cutlass he runs split bank 6 to the nose and those 4 tons on it. shits crazy...   I think Patty might have it will look.. I was hoping to go to the hop off this weekend but they cancelled it. I was going to take pics of Kadddi / Juan / and Iholla hopping it out. they all have my batts.. from 6-12 in their set-ups..
> *


I THINK A CADDY FRAME IS A LITTLE STRONGER THAN A CUTDOGG/REGAL FRAME. EIHTER WAY YOU HAVE TO REINFORCE THEM ALL. IT'S JUST THAT V6 FRAMES FOLD EASY.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 07:40 AM~10761022
> *WHO? MY CADDY?  I AINT GOT NO TRAILER
> *


We drove a 30car trail from va/NC 

Lots of busted tires / broke lines / hopping / wives cars over heating / You name it . Was a trip to remember... Took our time and had fun.. Fri out club and hotel lot hopping / Sat just chill or go to NOPI. Sun Obsessions cook out.. :biggrin: 

Got to have a bitch car if you don't have a UHAUL.. Hence wife drove Explorer behind us with tool box / tires / water jugs / cooler/ BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jPcc7tSXkI


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:47 AM~10761066
> *We drove a 30car trail from va/NC
> 
> Lots of busted tires / broke lines / hopping / wives cars over heating / You name it . Was a trip to remember... Took our time and had fun.. Fri out club and hotel lot hopping / Sat just chill or go to NOPI. Sun Obsessions cook out.. :biggrin:
> 
> Got to have a bitch car if you don't have a UHAUL.. Hence wife drove Explorer behind us with tool box / tires / water jugs / cooler/ BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK THAT! POTENTIAL HAZARD!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

KaddiKing has peeps up there by you. Next time he goes up there . I will tell him to swing by so you can see sum of NC's garbage installs..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 09:52 AM~10761104
> *KaddiKing has peeps up there  by you. Next time he goes up there . I will tell him to swing by so you can see sum of NC's garbage installs..
> *


AAAAAAAAAAHH... I'LL PASS :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 07:55 AM~10761125
> *AAAAAAAAAAHH...  I'LL PASS :uh:
> *


It's a joke. His shit back bumpers dogg. He got first place in NC tops..  4 pump 8 batts. You must not know him.. Clean ass caddi..


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 09:40 AM~10761022
> *WHO? MY CADDY?  I AINT GOT NO TRAILER
> *



 Trailer......you don't need no trailer just get in that Hogg drop it down turn on dat music and roll.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> Trailer......you don't need no trailer just get in that Hogg drop it down turn on dat music and roll.
> [/b]


yea music makes my shit run better!!



cuz I can't hear any out of the ordinary noise :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> Trailer......you don't need no trailer just get in that Hogg drop it down turn on dat music and roll...
> [/b]


...AND CALL YOU TO TRAILER MY ASS BACK UP NORTH IF I BREAK DOWN


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 29 2008, 10:06 AM~10761199
> *yea music makes my shit run better!!
> cuz I can't hear any out of the ordinary noise :biggrin:
> *


 :0  I hear you there.


----------



## fundimotorsports

At my house helping a brotha out... :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 10:10 AM~10761234
> *...AND CALL YOU TO TRAILER MY ASS BACK UP NORTH IF I BREAK DOWN
> *


Yea I got ya, I'll come down with a few spare parts to get you home.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 08:10 AM~10761234
> *...AND CALL YOU TO TRAILER MY ASS BACK UP NORTH IF I BREAK DOWN
> *


Think positive.. Don't talk negative into existence on a trip or anytime... That 95 will kill a trans though. got to find the back roads. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:11 AM~10761238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my house helping a brotha out... :biggrin:
> *



Maaan what size tires are those on them 14x6's????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:13 AM~10761259
> *Think positive.. Don't talk negative into existence on a trip or anytime... That 95 will kill a trans though. got to find the back roads.  :biggrin:
> *


95 IS COOL. IT'S JUST THAT ANYTHING PAST A 2 HOUR DRIVE, I AINT DOING IT IN A LOW.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:11 AM~10761238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my house helping a brotha out... :biggrin:
> *


NICE STREET CAR. ALL IT NEEDS IS THE 90s CLIP AND 13s


----------



## fundimotorsports

> Maaan what size tires are those on them 14x6's????
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ya but he road from PA to NC to SC and his 13's are in the back seat... He drives the shit out of it. everything is chrome in the trunk , custom plates , unders getting put on now. And he still will drive it every day.. 13's at home. Trust me they look tiny in person. thats a big ass car. Just like my 16's look like roller skates under my big flat ass... :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:18 AM~10761295
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Ya but he road from PA to NC to SC and his 13's are in the back seat... He drives the shit out of it.  everything is chrome in the trunk , custom plates , unders getting put on now. And he still will drive it every day.. 13's at home. Trust me they look tiny in person. thats a big ass car. Just like my 16's look like roller skates under my big flat ass... :0
> *



Yea Hiway driveing I will say roll 14's to kushin the ride a little.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:18 AM~10761295
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Ya but he road from PA to NC to SC and his 13's are in the back seat... He drives the shit out of it.  everything is chrome in the trunk , custom plates , unders getting put on now. And he still will drive it every day.. 13's at home. Trust me they look tiny in person. thats a big ass car. Just like my 16's look like roller skates under my big flat ass... :0
> *


ARE YOU KIDDING ME?? :twak: YOUR SUPPOSE TO ROLL 13s ON THAT BODY STYLE. NOW THE BIG BODYs CAN GET AWAY WITH 14s.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 08:17 AM~10761291
> *NICE STREET CAR.  ALL IT NEEDS IS THE 90s CLIP AND 13s
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

His grill kills that..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:21 AM~10761324
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> His grill kills that..
> *


YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO ROCK A BIG GRILL ELMER FUDD :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 08:23 AM~10761335
> *YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO ROCK A BIG GRILL ELMER FUDD :uh:
> *


that shit is country


----------



## fundimotorsports

Kadi king hopping

That grill shinny!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 8 to the nose.. big as 4 door first time out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 08:23 AM~10761335
> *YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO ROCK A BIG GRILL ELMER FUDD :uh:
> *


You idea fool. that grill is the bomb.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@May 29 2008, 10:26 AM~10761353
> *that shit is country
> *


WHAT? THE BIG GRILL?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:27 AM~10761366
> *You idea fool. that grill is the bomb....  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I JUST SAID; ROCK A BIG GRILL. YOU DID THIS :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 08:33 AM~10761402
> *THAT'S WHAT I JUST SAID; ROCK A BIG GRILL.  YOU DID THIS :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> *


clip..  

Nap time for me.


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NLHXLU1qGcw&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 12:50 PM~10761980
> *SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 10:17 AM~10761291
> *NICE STREET CAR.  ALL IT NEEDS IS THE 90s CLIP AND 13s
> *


and 2 less doors


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 29 2008, 01:02 PM~10762595
> *and 2 less doors
> *


HEY-HEY, WATCH IT PLAYBOY. I'M PUSHIN A FOE DOE :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+May 29 2008, 10:42 AM~10762406-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@May 29 2008, 11:02 AM~10762595
> *and 2 less doors
> *


And neither of you have juiced rides and one don't even have a car....And it's not Pitt. :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 01:33 PM~10762849
> *And neither of you have juiced rides and one don't even have a car....And it's not Pitt. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO YOU'RE SAYING PIT'S RIDE AINT ON JUICE? :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 11:42 AM~10762917
> *SO YOU'RE SAYING PIT'S RIDE AINT ON JUICE? :0
> *


 :yessad: 

Hes a audio forums bully ...he does have a 4 door with a system in it though..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10762969
> *:yessad:
> 
> Hes a audio forums bully ...he does have a 4 door with a system in it though..
> *


 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

It's like a caprice. not even low.... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 10:50 AM~10762969
> *:yessad:
> 
> Hes a audio forums bully ...he does have a 4 door with a system in it though..
> *


and you have a 4dr. with a Harry Potter wand in it!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38oelOufDc&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 11:16 AM~10763154
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38oelOufDc&feature=related
> *


***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 02:21 PM~10763174
> ****** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WAS'NT THEY THE SHIT THOUGH, BACK IN THE 70's :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 02:33 PM~10762849
> *And neither of you have juiced rides and one don't even have a car....And it's not Pitt. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FUCKED PUSSY!!! ASK D *****!!! :0 :0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 29 2008, 01:25 PM~10762786-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY-HEY, WATCH IT PLAYBOY.  I'M PUSHIN A FOE DOE :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got 4doe love my daily is a 4door :biggrin:
> thats why its getting 22s and no juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10762969
> *:yessad:
> Hes a audio forums bully ...he does have a 4 door with a system in it though..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a daily with a NASTY LOUD system
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 01:54 PM~10762996
> *It's like a caprice. not even low.... :0
> *


I dont own any caprices all Impalas bitch and last time I checked there were hundreds if not thousands of caprice lows 
63,80,95,96 :uh: 
I do have a low bitch, I just dont post it because its nowhere near show ready 

































you really need to think before you open your cumcatcher bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 12:39 AM~10760365
> *NO ***** THIS PICTURE HAS US ALL ROLLIN'!!!!!!!!!  THE BROAD HAS A HAIRLINE LIKE GALLAGER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old John Candy lookin' ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup double v


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HOLD UP!!!!!!!!! WHAY KIND OF ***** PUTS HIS LEG UP ON THE TUB WITH A TIN CUP ON HIS ASHY KNEE?! TRYING TO LOOK HARD WITH THE "EARTHQUAKE'S" SISTER AND SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 05:20 PM~10764110
> *HOLD UP!!!!!!!!!  WHAY KIND OF ***** PUTS HIS LEG UP ON THE TUB WITH A TIN CUP ON HIS ASHY KNEE?!  TRYING TO LOOK HARD WITH THE "EARTHQUAKE'S" SISTER AND SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S A PLASTIC WATER GUN THAT HE HAS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

post the frankie picture lol!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 29 2008, 02:06 PM~10764475
> *post the frankie picture lol!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what's up fellas. even you Fundi


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 29 2008, 01:35 PM~10763707
> *I got 4doe love my daily is a 4door  :biggrin:
> thats why its getting 22s and no juice
> a daily with a NASTY LOUD system
> I dont own any caprices all Impalas bitch and last time I checked there were hundreds if not thousands of caprice lows
> 63,80,95,96 :uh:
> I do have a low bitch, I just dont post it because its nowhere near show ready
> you really need to think before you open your cumcatcher bitch
> *










:thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 05:20 PM~10764110
> *HOLD UP!!!!!!!!!  WHAY KIND OF ***** PUTS HIS LEG UP ON THE TUB WITH A TIN CUP ON HIS ASHY KNEE?!  TRYING TO LOOK HARD WITH THE "EARTHQUAKE'S" SISTER AND SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 *LOOK WHO WAS AT THE GIANTS GAME*


----------



## NIMSTER64

I HAVE A ALMOST NEW SET OF 22 INCH DAYTONS SPECTRA'S THAT WERE USED FOR LIKE TWO AND A HALF SUMMERS AND PUT AWAY FOR THE WINTER.THEY WERE ON A YUKON DENENALI AND ARE 6 LUG PATTERN THESE WERE 8,500 WHEN PURCHASED STILL LOOK LIKE THEY JUST CAME OUT THE BOX I AM ASKING 4,000 FOR THEM LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED AND I WILL TAKE PICS OF THE RIMS IF IT DOES NOT RAIN TODAY.  here are the pics some look blue and some look green cus of the reflection of the cars tire size 305/45 R22


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 06:36 PM~10765766
> *what's up fellas.  even you Fundi
> *


Out in the shed. popped 2 noids.. updating my bushings ( polly on rear finally) and working on my cousins 76 cadi on 22"..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 29 2008, 03:04 PM~10763465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR A FUCKED PUSSY!!! ASK D *****!!! :0  :0
> *



i never talked about fundi :nosad: :nosad: so please keep me out of you all's conversation


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 08:36 PM~10765766
> *what's up fellas.  even you Fundi
> *



just gettin off work  i go back to day shift next week thank god :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 30 2008, 12:01 AM~10767003
> *i never talked about fundi :nosad:  :nosad:  so please keep me out of you all's conversation
> *


 :uh: SO NOW YOUR PLAYING DUMB AND SAYING THAT I DON'T HAVE A RIDE? TALK ABOUT TURNING ON PEOPLE :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 29 2008, 09:17 AM~10761291
> *NICE STREET CAR.  ALL IT NEEDS IS THE 90s CLIP AND 13s
> *


I never understood when somebody 90's out an older 4 door lac when you can get a 90-92 already really cheap.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2008, 12:14 AM~10767149
> *I never understood when somebody 90's out an older 4 door lac when you can get a 90-92 already really cheap.
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 29 2008, 11:12 PM~10767135
> *:uh:  SO NOW YOUR PLAYING DUMB AND SAYING THAT I DON'T HAVE A RIDE? TALK ABOUT TURNING ON PEOPLE :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


damn who don't you fight with LOL. whats up?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 30 2008, 12:15 AM~10767158
> *damn who don't you fight with LOL. whats up?
> *


 :cheesy: sup my brotha :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2008, 11:14 PM~10767149
> *I never understood when somebody 90's out an older 4 door lac when you can get a 90-92 already really cheap.
> *


I did that to mine back in 95 so that was the cheaper route for me.junk yard a homie worked at had just picked one up and I got there before the car even made it LOL.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 29 2008, 10:16 PM~10767173
> *I did that to mine back in 95 so that was the cheaper route for me.junk yard a homie worked at had just picked one up and I got there before the car even made it LOL.
> *


Yeah I understand that cuz back then them cars were still expensive. Nowadays you can get one cheap.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2008, 11:48 PM~10767594
> *Yeah I understand that cuz back then them cars were still expensive. Nowadays you can get one cheap.
> *


IF YOU CAN FIND ONE CLEAN AND CHEAP


----------



## 187PURE

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF I CAN RUN 8 BATTERIES ON A CHINA MOTOR?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10767029
> *just gettin off work   i go back to day shift next week thank god :uh:
> *


 I feel ya. I cannot get rid of my 3rd life.. :biggrin: I like it 75% of the time. No know it alls and office/ corp peep. Just surprise state shit some times. But I do my job so It's all cool..

Damn Ben.. :nosad: 


You can run 8 batts on a china if it has been broken in good... Most hops we have done we change the motor out so hard to say as far as lasting long or what. I guess it's all in your install / fingers / and good grounds. Might try double grounding? Or maybe thicker oil I have seen done on hopping threads.. That Blue caddi hops on them. and the only thing that burned up where noids , noids , and more noids. And when they burn . them fuckers burnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will try to find the pics and video..The streat dreamz fire dept was in full affect for slam-session...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 30 2008, 06:49 AM~10769148
> *I feel ya. I cannot get rid of my 3rd life.. :biggrin:  I like it 75% of the time. No know it alls and office/ corp peep. Just surprise state shit some times. But I do my job so It's all cool..
> 
> Damn Ben.. :nosad:
> You can run 8 batts on a china if it has been broken in good... Most hops we have done we change the motor out so hard to say as far as lasting long or what. I guess it's all in your install / fingers / and good grounds. Might try double grounding? Or maybe thicker oil I have seen done on hopping threads..  That Blue caddi hops on them. and the only thing that burned up where noids , noids , and more noids. And when they burn . them fuckers burnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will try to find the pics and video..The streat dreamz fire dept was in full affect for slam-session...
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

That video is the 08 show.. But She made another that has the last 4 seconds after that hop where the trunk lights up. Did this like 4 times over that weekend.. Had a low/bad batt and switch was wired wrong.. But as you can see it gets up even with a bad batt in the bank and only $100 worth of noids ,nuts , and bolts. Plus cleaning all that fire shit up.. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412406


----------



## bigswanga

:wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 30 2008, 05:59 AM~10769308
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412406
> *


Ya Lets be one sided and jump on the hate wagon.... :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 30 2008, 10:53 AM~10769882
> *Ya Lets be one sided and jump on the hate wagon.... :0
> *


LOOK BRO , THESE CATS DONT WANT YOU POSTING IN HERE ANYMORE! GET THE FUCKEN HINT!! :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 29 2008, 11:12 PM~10767135
> *:uh:  SO NOW YOUR PLAYING DUMB AND SAYING THAT I DON'T HAVE A RIDE? TALK ABOUT TURNING ON PEOPLE :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:uh: :uh: youre slow sometimes. i said i never talked about FUNDI, i didn't say you dont have a car :uh: 

if you want me to post your car here it is

































hold on



























i think i found it

















damn i lost the pic :uh: but you do have a regal


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 29 2008, 08:14 PM~10767149
> *I never understood when somebody 90's out an older 4 door lac when you can get a 90-92 already really cheap.
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 29 2008, 06:44 PM~10766201
> *Out in the shed. popped 2 noids.. updating my bushings ( polly on rear finally) and working on my cousins 76 cadi on 22"..
> *


22'S ON A '76!!!!!!!! OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 30 2008, 09:12 AM~10770403
> *22'S ON A '76!!!!!!!!  OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: It lays and has a candy paint job. Sucks becouse it has the OG cokers and wires in the shed next to it. But You cannot tell a 20yr nothing. :uh: Cromed out motor too...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 29 2008, 09:12 PM~10767135
> *:uh:  SO NOW YOUR PLAYING DUMB AND SAYING THAT I DON'T HAVE A RIDE? TALK ABOUT TURNING ON PEOPLE :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *





> *Ben's set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben's build up project..lol...seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben's old car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go buddy..I'm too busy but I know you'll treat these pictures right  *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

naw thats not bens project :nosad: 

i would post it but you know he's gonna get all mad n shyt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

naw thats not bens project :nosad: 

i would post it but you know he's gonna get all mad n shyt


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 30 2008, 05:20 PM~10772697
> *naw thats not bens project :nosad:
> 
> i would post it but you know he's gonna get all mad n shyt
> *


  THATS WHAT IM TALMBOUT D :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 04:20 PM~10764110
> *HOLD UP!!!!!!!!!  WHAY KIND OF ***** PUTS HIS LEG UP ON THE TUB WITH A TIN CUP ON HIS ASHY KNEE?!  TRYING TO LOOK HARD WITH THE "EARTHQUAKE'S" SISTER AND SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


day-um,dat ***** bold showing those angled sweet potato titties..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 30 2008, 11:30 PM~10774772
> *day-um,dat ***** bold showing those angled sweet potato titties..
> *


 :0 :0 LIKE IN THIS PIC??


----------



## KandyRedLac

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 29 2008, 09:35 PM~10763707
> *I got 4doe love my daily is a 4door  :biggrin:
> thats why its getting 22s and no juice
> a daily with a NASTY LOUD system
> 
> *


Shit was quiet as a church mouse last time I seen you, your shit was in time out.

I will give the big fucker credit though when his shit is hooked up it hurts.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 30 2008, 10:39 PM~10774828
> *Shit was quiet as a church mouse last time I seen you, your shit was in time out.
> 
> I will give the big fucker credit though when his shit is hooked up it hurts.
> *


***** you know my batteries are all kinds of fucked up... I was tryin to get at you about the one your chihuahua was chewing on :uh: :angry: 

Im snatching it out in June - July though and Im going with 4 12s and about 10,000w :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 30 2008, 10:31 PM~10774779
> *:0  :0  LIKE IN THIS PIC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he tugs on his own nipples during sex,lol


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 30 2008, 10:47 PM~10774874
> *Real talk and DoubleV ( blacklowider) had a gay session at a car show. All I know is the white one ( real talk) had a weird walk and smelled like shit when he went and got his money from the hop contest.. Hopefully he got sum new Dickie's and not V's!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


*WOW. You keep the shit going homie :no: *


----------



## fundimotorsports

don't start shit. that was in OFF topic so take it back there.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 31 2008, 07:35 AM~10776741
> *WOW. You keep the shit going homie :no:
> *


  he just doesnt get it :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Morning crew. Just a heads up Royal purple is pulling out of autozone stores so those of you who have crate motors go grab sum. 1 gallons are going for less then $9 and the quarts are $2 or something. shits fling of the shelf yesterday so check into it...  


yes I do get it. It's in OFF topic. where every one was ponding your ass. I'm done talking to you thru this thread dude you don't get it!!!! :uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 31 2008, 09:31 AM~10776863
> *Morning crew. Just a heads up Royal purple is pulling out of autozone stores so those of you who have crate motors go grab sum. 1 gallons are going for less then $9 and the quarts are $2 or something. shits fling of the shelf yesterday so check into it...
> yes I do get it. It's in OFF topic. where every one was ponding your ass. I'm done talking to you thru this thread dude you don't get it!!!! :uh:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 

ONCE AGAIN LIES :0 :0 YOU A BITCH MADE *****!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 31 2008, 12:20 PM~10777586
> *SYNOPSIS OF THE REAL TALK AND FUNDIS BEEF....
> 
> fundis...
> 
> a visually black man that likes trucks, big ugly rims, and is known to have bad taste in interior color schemes.
> 
> real talk...
> 
> a man of hispanic heritage that hangs out in a black lowriders topic, and has a military background.he has not posted up pics of his car, but yet has posted up pics of fundis face on photoshopped pics.
> both men have tried very hard to own each other, but have failed misserably(sp). one man calling another a cum guzzling seaman and the other calling the other a fucking jigga boo! also this failed ownage has invaded multiple topics. they have called each other fakes, phony, *******, *****, and other non-hurtful words. this failure has showed me that o.t. is being over run by non-funny ownings. i miss the days of hearse being clowned and owned by his ex. the ownings of chuck. and many more that i have had a chance of experiencing.
> overall rating of this owning  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 31 2008, 11:55 AM~10777961
> *
> *


I hate big rims..


----------



## Pitbullx

wheres your lowrider? I posted my project


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 31 2008, 05:10 PM~10778462
> *wheres your lowrider? I posted my project
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

ANGEL, DID YOU KNOW ZEUS?


----------



## fundimotorsports

Taking a pic of My son eating ice cream at my daughter B'day 1/1/08 

I did not see this till I got home.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 30 2008, 07:31 PM~10774779
> *:0  :0  LIKE IN THIS PIC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT *****'S BODY IS SHAPED LIKE SHREK DIPPED IN WHALE SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2008, 09:53 AM~10779894
> *THAT *****'S BODY IS SHAPED LIKE SHREK DIPPED IN WHALE SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> *


Still talking.. At least I trying to loose weight and not pose in front of Tow trucks.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Jun 2 2008, 12:34 PM~10780107-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@May 31 2008, 04:10 PM~10778462
> *wheres your lowrider? I posted my project
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 09:34 AM~10780107
> *Still talking.. At least I trying to loose weight and not pose in front of Tow trucks.. :biggrin:
> *


LOSING WEGHT ON WHAT PLANET????? URANUS???????????


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2008, 11:11 AM~10780372
> *LOSING WEGHT ON WHAT PLANET?????  URANUS???????????
> *


And lets take another look at your pic. 
You talk like your ass is mister universe.. Looking like a Debo Of the great Black lowrider topic.. Tell you what go post in front of another tow truck for street cred....


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 02:29 PM~10780478
> *And lets take another look at your pic.
> You talk like your ass is mister universe.. Looking like a Debo Of the great Black lowrider topic.. Tell you what go post in front of another tow truck for street cred....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Clown installs

I knew you where a fake. You truly are LIL clown. I'm done with you ..You even have a Van at that O great one.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 6 2007, 01:01 PM~7190058-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'M ON THE FI WOOFER TEAM!!!!!!!  NICE GUYS OUT THERE IN VEGAS AND THEY GAVE ME A SHIT LOAD OF HELP!!!!!!!  2 15'S WILL GO IN MY TEAM VAN!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> V's ownage
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 28 2005, 01:04 PM~2918563
> *scotty was invited this weekend into the supernatural shop... VIp tickets eh scotty?
> *



I can find more so far you have no Lowrider and you don't have a shop..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your a clown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I done now.. My sides hurt!!!!!!! Ole 45 yr loser..........hahahha


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10780541
> *Clown installs
> 
> I knew you where a fake. You truly are LIL clown. I'm done with you ..You even have a Van at that O great one.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> V's ownage
> I can find more so far you have no Lowrider and you don't have a shop..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your a clown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I done now.. My sides hurt!!!!!!! Ole 45 yr loser..........hahahha
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: ONCE AGAIN FAIL!!!! :nosad: YOU JUST DONT GET IT!! YOU THE DUMBEST ****** I HAVE EVER SEEN  SORRY EVERYBODY ELSE FOR THE RACIST COMMENTS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 10:29 AM~10780478
> *And lets take another look at your pic.
> You talk like your ass is mister universe.. Looking like a Debo Of the great Black lowrider topic.. Tell you what go post in front of another tow truck for street cred....
> *


YOU GOT TO BE THE DUMBEST ***** ON THE PLANET!!!!!!! PLEASE POST YOUR RAGGEDY ASS EXPO UP!!!!!!! I NEED A GOOD LAUGH!!!!!! POST WHAT YOU'RE WORKING ON TOO!!!!! YOU'RE JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!! IF YOU WERE SMART YOU WOULD ASK SOME CATS ON HERE TO GIVE YOU A HAND AND GET YOUR SHIT CORRECT!!!!!!! BUT WHAT DO I KNOW I HAVEN'T BEEN DOING FOR OVER 25 YEARS!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2008, 02:19 PM~10781479
> *YOU GOT TO BE THE DUMBEST ***** ON THE PLANET!!!!!!!  PLEASE POST YOUR RAGGEDY ASS EXPO UP!!!!!!! I NEED A GOOD LAUGH!!!!!!  POST WHAT YOU'RE WORKING ON TOO!!!!!  YOU'RE JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!  IF YOU WERE SMART YOU WOULD ASK SOME CATS ON HERE TO GIVE YOU A HAND AND GET YOUR SHIT CORRECT!!!!!!!  BUT WHAT DO I KNOW I HAVEN'T BEEN DOING FOR OVER 25 YEARS!!!!
> *


getting mad.?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 10:42 AM~10780541
> *Clown installs
> 
> I knew you where a fake. You truly are LIL clown. I'm done with you ..You even have a Van at that O great one.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> V's ownage
> I can find more so far you have no Lowrider and you don't have a shop..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your a clown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I done now.. My sides hurt!!!!!!! Ole 45 yr loser..........hahahha
> *


WHAT IS YOUR POINT??? I WANTED WHEELS FOR MY PATHFINDER. SO WHAT!! SO WHAT ELSE CAN YOU FIND ?????? OR BETTER YET! WHAT DO YOU HAVE??????? MAYBE YOU DIDN'T READ THE L.R.M ARTICLE!!! OH YOU CAN'T READ BECAUSE YOU HAVE A JIM CROW EDUCATION!! YOU WERE IN A 1 CLASS ROOM LITTLE HOUSE ON THE PRAIRIE STYLE SCHOOL I SEE!!! LIKE I SAID OR LIKE WE ALL SAID POST YOUR SHIT UP HOMIE!!!! BUT YOU CAN'T BECAUSE MERLIN PUT A HEX ON YOUR SHIT!!!!!! WHEN YOU COME TO CALI IN YOUR COVERED WAGON I'LL TAKE YOU FOR A RIDE IN ASTON OR LAMBO OR THE TURBO SLANT!!!! YOU CAN CHOOSE ANYONE AND I'LL TELL EVERYONE THAT YOU'RE MY VALET!!!! YOU CLEAN THE 15K SQ. FT. HOUSE TOO IF YOU THAT WOULD MAKE YOU FEEL AT HOME ALSO!!! I HAVE A LAWN JOCKEY OUTFIT THAT WOULD FIT YOU PERFECTLY!!!! SO HOW ABOUT CAN YOU ACCEPT THE CHALLENGE!!! I'LL BE POSTING SHIT ON YOUTUBE THIS WEEK SO BE EXPECTED TO BE CLOWNED REALLY HARD!!!!!!!! SWANGA AND SHAW IF YOU WANNA MEET UP AT THE SHOP SE WE CAN CLOWN LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 01:25 PM~10781534
> *getting mad.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GETTING CLAIROL..........

GETTING AQUANET........................


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10781542
> *WHAT IS YOUR POINT???  I WANTED WHEELS FOR MY PATHFINDER. SO WHAT!!  SO WHAT ELSE CAN YOU FIND  ??????  OR BETTER YET!  WHAT DO YOU HAVE???????  MAYBE YOU DIDN'T READ THE L.R.M ARTICLE!!! OH YOU CAN'T READ BECAUSE YOU HAVE A JIM CROW EDUCATION!!  YOU WERE IN A 1 CLASS ROOM LITTLE HOUSE ON THE PRAIRIE STYLE SCHOOL I SEE!!!  LIKE I SAID OR LIKE WE ALL SAID POST YOUR SHIT UP HOMIE!!!!  BUT YOU CAN'T BECAUSE MERLIN PUT A HEX ON YOUR SHIT!!!!!!  WHEN YOU COME TO CALI IN YOUR COVERED WAGON I'LL TAKE YOU FOR A RIDE IN ASTON OR LAMBO OR THE TURBO SLANT!!!!  YOU CAN CHOOSE ANYONE AND I'LL TELL EVERYONE THAT YOU'RE MY VALET!!!!  YOU CLEAN THE 15K SQ. FT. HOUSE TOO IF YOU THAT WOULD MAKE YOU FEEL AT HOME ALSO!!!  I HAVE A LAWN JOCKEY OUTFIT THAT WOULD FIT YOU PERFECTLY!!!!  SO HOW ABOUT CAN YOU ACCEPT THE CHALLENGE!!!  I'LL BE POSTING SHIT ON YOUTUBE THIS WEEK SO BE EXPECTED TO BE CLOWNED REALLY HARD!!!!!!!!  SWANGA AND SHAW IF YOU WANNA MEET UP AT THE SHOP SE WE CAN CLOWN LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


This ***** got CAPS ON LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I can post plenty. Let me go find a tow truck to stand next too...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2008, 02:27 PM~10781546
> *GETTING CLAIROL..........
> 
> GETTING AQUANET........................
> *


Don't get me wrong. I just thought you where some type of hydrlic OG. When you really where just a audio tec in a nisson working on other cats stuff.. Nothing wrong with that. But You make it seem so much.. Glad you got that long into it. I got about 15yr into audio myself. But I do it for fun and to show on other trucks.. And having kids and wife I just have to sit that kind of stuff on the back for now. Just very very very slow burner.. I love audio. always done it . Always got awards for it. Been into lowriders and hot rods all my life. Just got hydro's 6yrs ago. 

Funny thing is I have a white lawn jockey in front of my house..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 05:29 PM~10781558
> *This ***** got CAPS ON LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I can post plenty. Let me go find a tow truck to stand next too...
> *


HEY FUNDI, I TELL YOU WHAT... KEEP YOUR BULLSHIT OUT OF THE VA TOPIC UNLESS YOU WANT TROUBLE TO FIND YOU!!!. I AINT FUCKING AROUND EITHER!!! YOU HAVE NEVER MET ME BUT IF YOU KEEP FUCKING UP, YOU WILL. I PROMISE YOU IT WONT BE A GOOD DAY FOR YOU. THEY WILL NEED AN AMBULANCE FOR YOU AND THE STATE POLICE FOR ME...AND THAT MY ****** IS REAL TALK BITCH!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 05:29 PM~10781558
> *This ***** got CAPS ON LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I can post plenty. Let me go find a tow truck to stand next too...
> *


HEY FUNDI, I TELL YOU WHAT... KEEP YOUR BULLSHIT OUT OF THE VA TOPIC UNLESS YOU WANT TROUBLE TO FIND YOU!!!. I AINT FUCKING AROUND EITHER!!! YOU HAVE NEVER MET ME BUT IF YOU KEEP FUCKING UP, YOU WILL. I PROMISE YOU IT WONT BE A GOOD DAY FOR YOU. THEY WILL NEED AN AMBULANCE FOR YOU AND THE STATE POLICE FOR ME...AND THAT MY ****** IS REAL TALK BITCH!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 2 2008, 02:49 PM~10781642
> *HEY FUNDI, I TELL YOU WHAT... KEEP YOUR BULLSHIT OUT OF THE VA TOPIC UNLESS YOU WANT TROUBLE TO FIND YOU!!!. I AINT FUCKING AROUND EITHER!!! YOU HAVE NEVER MET ME BUT IF YOU KEEP FUCKING UP, YOU WILL. I PROMISE YOU IT WONT BE A GOOD DAY FOR YOU. THEY WILL NEED AN AMBULANCE FOR YOU AND THE STATE POLICE FOR ME...AND THAT MY ****** IS REAL TALK BITCH!!!!
> *


 :0 

By Ben have a nice day...

I'm at every show on this coast you can find me..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 05:52 PM~10781662
> *:0
> 
> By Ben have a nice day...
> 
> I'm at every show on this coast you can find me..
> *


 :angry: LIES, YOU WILL BE HIDING NOW!!! OLE BITCH ASS ******!!! DONT WORRY YOU WILL GET YOURS WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT  SLEEP TIGHT ******


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 2 2008, 02:54 PM~10781675
> *:angry:  LIES, YOU WILL BE HIDING NOW!!! OLE BITCH ASS ******!!! DONT WORRY YOU WILL GET YOURS WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT   SLEEP TIGHT ******
> *


You go the pics.. I don't care Ben. I'm going back to OT with this BS. You just trying to F'up this topic...

You go beyond shit talking sicko.. You bring nothing to the table.

I can clown Scotty becouse he does Audio , Same as Pit bull. But you don't do shit. No car , audio , juice. Nothing but troll forums.. :dunno:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 06:04 PM~10781727
> *You go the pics.. I don't care Ben. I'm going back to OT with this BS. You just trying to F'up this topic...
> 
> You go beyond shit talking sicko.. You bring nothing to the table.
> 
> I can clown Scotty becouse he does Audio , Same as Pit bull. But you don't do shit. No car , audio , juice. Nothing but troll forums.. :dunno:
> *



*READ MY SIG BITCH!!!!*


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## 187PURE

JUST INSTALLED THEM FOE TON GOTDAMN SPRANGS!! GOT TO LET THE MUTHAFUCKAS BREAK IN SOME SO I CAN HIT THE SWITCH


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 2 2008, 07:17 PM~10783194
> *JUST INSTALLED THEM FOE TON GOTDAMN SPRANGS!!  GOT TO LET THE MUTHAFUCKAS BREAK IN SOME SO I CAN HIT THE SWITCH
> *


 :0 

Drive in the city.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

who know's the name of this record?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SQu0lYGEAM


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+Jun 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10781735-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *READ MY SIG BITCH!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 03:09 PM~10781761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jun 2 2008, 11:19 PM~10784203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 06:04 PM~10781727
> *You go the pics.. I don't care Ben. I'm going back to OT with this BS. You just trying to F'up this topic...
> 
> You go beyond shit talking sicko.. You bring nothing to the table.
> 
> I can clown Scotty becouse he does Audio , Same as Pit bull. But you don't do shit. No car , audio , juice. Nothing but troll forums.. :dunno:
> *



i think the both of you together have already done that

and REALTALK you cant apologize for saying ****** and then use it freely. how brave you are on the computer


----------



## 187PURE

fuck all that bullshit. can anybody answer my ??^


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 2 2008, 11:29 PM~10784273
> *fuck all that bullshit.  can anybody answer my ??^
> *



I would but I'm at the gig and youtube don't show on these PC's


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 2 2008, 11:33 PM~10784311
> *I would but I'm at the gig and youtube don't show on these PC's
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 12:29 AM~10784273
> *fuck all that bullshit.  can anybody answer my ??^
> *



sorry bro cant help you


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 12:29 AM~10784273
> *fuck all that bullshit.  can anybody answer my ??^
> *



sorry bro cant help you


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 2 2008, 11:37 PM~10784349
> *sorry bro cant help you
> *


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BXhnQY5Kva0


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 2 2008, 11:28 PM~10784262
> *i think the both of you together have already done that
> 
> and REALTALK you cant apologize for saying ****** and then use it freely.  how brave you are on the computer
> *


 :0 Someone is surely passing that line of no return.....


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5oZX0CU3mqo


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 3 2008, 12:28 AM~10784262
> *i think the both of you together have already done that
> 
> and REALTALK you cant apologize for saying ****** and then use it freely.  how brave you are on the computer
> *


 :uh: YOU GOT A FUCKEN PROBLEM NOW D OR WHAT!!! ***** YOU NOW I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT SO STOP TRYING TO BE CAPTAIN SAVE A *****!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 12:16 AM~10784188
> *who know's the name of this record?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SQu0lYGEAM
> *


DAMN HOMIE, I HAD HAVE THAT RECORD AT THE TIP OF MY TONGUE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 3 2008, 02:10 AM~10785092
> *:uh:  YOU GOT A FUCKEN PROBLEM NOW D OR WHAT!!! ***** YOU NOW I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT SO STOP TRYING TO BE CAPTAIN SAVE A *****!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *


no i stated my problem, youre not black so stop thinking its ok to call me *****, no matter how you spell it.


----------



## 187PURE

THE TEMPREES


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 3 2008, 06:35 AM~10785651
> *no i stated my problem, youre not black so stop thinking its ok to call me *****, no matter how you spell it.
> *


 :uh: CALM DOWN *****!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 30 2008, 07:31 PM~10774779
> *:0  :0  LIKE IN THIS PIC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND HE HAD THE NERVE TO SAY I LOOK OLD!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN BARELY WALK WITH YOUR WISHBONE SHAPED LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 01:29 PM~10781558
> *This ***** got CAPS ON LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I can post plenty. Let me go find a tow truck to stand next too...
> *


MAKE SURE YOU FIND A TOWTRUCK BIG ENOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 2 2008, 01:47 PM~10781635
> *Don't get me wrong. I just thought you where some type of hydrlic OG. When you really where just a audio tec in a nisson working on other cats stuff.. Nothing wrong with that. But You make it seem so much.. Glad you got that long into it. I got about 15yr into audio myself. But I do it for fun and to show on other trucks..  And having kids and wife I just have to sit that kind of stuff on the back for now. Just very very very slow burner.. I love audio. always done it . Always got awards for it. Been into lowriders and hot rods all my life. Just got hydro's 6yrs ago.
> 
> Funny thing is I have a white lawn jockey in front of my house..
> *


YOU DUMB BASTARD I MEANT 25 YRS IN THE RIDIN' GAME!! BOY YOU'RE DUMBER THAN A JUNEBUG IN HEAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 2 2008, 08:16 PM~10784188
> *who know's the name of this record?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SQu0lYGEAM
> *


IT'S THE TEMPREES *****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

UNCLE TOM POST YOUR LOWRIDER UP!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 08:35 AM~10786649
> *AND HE HAD THE NERVE TO SAY I LOOK OLD!!!!!!!!!!  LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN BARELY WALK WITH YOUR WISHBONE SHAPED LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: I can't walk sum days!!!! That pic in the (W) chair is real. I have fibromyalgia..

Or basically extreme pain in my lower joints sum days. I'm suppose to use a cane and not work at all .. But i need too. And I hate my crutch's and cane... get clowned on at shows by my club because I have a lean walk and too hard headed to sit down..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SNOW SAYS "WHAT'S UP" TO EVERYBODY\!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:38 AM~10786668
> *YOU DUMB BASTARD I MEANT 25 YRS IN THE RIDIN' GAME!! BOY YOU'RE DUMBER THAN  A JUNEBUG IN HEAT!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 10:43 AM~10786703
> *:uh: I can't walk sum days!!!! That pic in the (W) chair is real. I have fibromyalgia..
> 
> Or basically extreme pain in my lower joints sum days. I'm suppose to use a cane and not work at all .. But i need too. And I hate my crutch's and cane... get clowned on at shows by my club because I have a lean walk and too hard headed to sit down..
> *


***** YOU GOT THE GOUT!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 08:42 AM~10786695
> *UNCLE TOM POST YOUR LOWRIDER UP!!!!!
> *


i don't have a lowrider. Just a laid out truck.. And other rides.. But they are not on tow trucks like yours. I can act be seen driving or in my trailers garage.. :uh: Thats really mine. Not clubs . But mine!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 08:45 AM~10786717
> ****** YOU GOT THE GOUT!!
> *


Kind of like it but you don't swell up...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 07:46 AM~10786732
> *i don't have a lowrider. Just a laid out truck.. And other rides..  But they are not on tow trucks like yours. I can act be seen driving or in my trailers garage.. :uh:  Thats really mine. Not clubs . But mine!!!
> *


MAYBE YOUR JIM CROW EDUCATION DIDN'T COVER READING COMPREHENSION??????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HEY FELLAS I JUST SHOWED THIS ***** TO THE GIRLS WHO WORK FOR ME AND THEY WER ON THE FLOOR ROLLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY WERE ALL LIKE HE HAS SOME NERVE TO TALK ABOUT SOMEBODY WITH HIS OLD LOOKING CRIPPLED ASS!!!!!!!!!









*****'S BODY LOOKS LIKE THE ORANGUTANS IN THOSE CLINT EASTWOOD MOVIES!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZxqq2SCHik


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 08:48 AM~10786748
> *MAYBE YOUR JIM CROW EDUCATION DIDN'T COVER READING COMPREHENSION??????
> *


Your are ignorant negroooo.. You said in your own post that shit was sold!!! And yes my truck lays frame dumb ass. You just talking now. Go drive your truck all high in the air.. You act like a 15yr bitch in a 50yr black mans body..


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beg4LsYX8IY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTMWWQKIujI


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:03 AM~10786874
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beg4LsYX8IY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTMWWQKIujI
> *


When that jam comes on . You know all the slow peeps got to move out the way. time to slap the wall , freak , and spin. All lames must exit rink.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 07:59 AM~10786840
> *Your are ignorant negroooo.. You said in your own post that shit was sold!!! And yes my truck lays frame dumb ass. You just talking now. Go drive your truck all high in the air.. You act like a 15yr bitch in a 50yr black mans body..
> *


why you getting mad yam tits???????????? now you're not making sense! you said post my cars and I did!! former or not they are still mine Chocolate Shrek!!!! post your trucks up homie stop bullshittin!!!! post your audio installs since you have the nerve to call out Pitbull!!!! I'm a personal trainer and I can hook you up with a workout and diet program!!! I can make you look halfway decent!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmwEG-vtZB0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:07 AM~10786901
> *why you getting mad yam tits????????????  now you're not making sense! you said post my cars and I did!!  former or not they are still mine Chocolate Shrek!!!!  post your trucks up homie stop bullshittin!!!!  post your audio installs since you have the nerve to call out Pitbull!!!!  I'm a personal trainer and I can hook you up with a workout and diet program!!!  I can make you look halfway decent!!!!!!!
> *


***** I never claimed to be skinny. I'm not mad. I got a whole site of installs. Fiber glass work too. I just do it for fun though.  

My trucks all over the net.. I don't need it posted up when it's in the military times and other papers.. I could care less. I have fun and do for the community with my trucks and other rides. Not about impressing sum dudes!!!!!  


You seem to miss the whole point of having a custom ride. It's the fun factor.. Like I said I got a whole room full of thank yous and shit. don't care. I do it for me... and pain/ stress relief from a house of Kids!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 08:05 AM~10786890
> *When that jam comes on . You know all the slow peeps got to move out the way. time to slap the  wall , freak , and spin. All lames must exit rink.. :biggrin:
> *


white boys don't skate to that shit!!!!!!!! you all skate to buddy holly and elvis!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 08:15 AM~10786948
> ****** I never claimed to be skinny. I'm not mad. I got a whole site of installs. Fiber glass work too. I just do it for fun though.
> 
> My trucks all over the net.. I don't need it posted up when it's in the military times and other  papers.. I could care less. I have fun and do for the community with my trucks and other rides. Not about impressing sum dudes!!!!!
> You seem to miss the whole point of having a custom ride. It's the fun factor.. Like I said I got a whole room full of thank yous and shit. don't care. I do it for me... and pain/ stress relief from a house of Kids!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just like I said you would change your tune when I posted some shit up and you couldn't hang with your raggedy ass white washed trucks with no flavor!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUCK YOU FUNDI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

EAT A DICK FUNDI!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 08:31 AM~10787032
> *LIKE THAT DIGITAL DASH AND O.G. 5:20'S CRACKER LOVER??????*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

YOU FUCKING SHIT DIPPED MOUNTAIN TROLL!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:25 AM~10787005
> *just like I said you would change your tune when I posted some shit up and you couldn't hang with your raggedy ass white washed trucks with no flavor!!!!!
> *


 I never changed anything I said. you can go back and see.. :uh:
You got a benz.. whoooooooooooooooooo.. where's your truck then I would be impressed!!! The one you made like 10 topics on.. any one can buy a car. dime a dozen fool. I can get one from auction with rims all day..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





Go with your puff pants!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 12:34 PM~10787044
> *YOU FUCKING SHIT DIPPED MOUNTAIN TROLL!!!!!
> *



wahahahaha SHIT DIPPED MOUNTAIN TROLL wahahahahahahahahah im pissing myself ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 08:35 AM~10787048
> *I never changed anything I said. you can go back and see.. :uh:
> You got a benz.. whoooooooooooooooooo.. where's your truck then I would be impressed!!! The one you made like 10 topics on.. any one can buy a car. dime a dozen fool. I can get one from auction with rims all day..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Go with your puff pants!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SO YOU CAN PAY 80K FOR A BRAND NEW S500 ALL CASH!! ***** PLEASE!!! MASSA ONLY GIVES YOU ONE OFF DAY A MONTH DUMB *****!!!! WHAT DO YOU HAVE?????????? NOTHING BUT SCOLIOSIS!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 05:20 PM~10764110
> *HOLD UP!!!!!!!!!  WHAY KIND OF ***** PUTS HIS LEG UP ON THE TUB WITH A TIN CUP ON HIS ASHY KNEE?!  TRYING TO LOOK HARD WITH THE "EARTHQUAKE'S" SISTER AND SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahaha trailer trash whore...

look at the nigglets tits just hanggin down in the tub wtfffffffffffffff


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2008, 08:42 AM~10787089
> *wahaha trailer trash whore...
> 
> look at the nigglets tits just hanggin down in the tub wtfffffffffffffff
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10787107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahaha did she shave in the tub pic ahahaha


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:39 AM~10787069
> *SO YOU CAN PAY 80K FOR A BRAND NEW S500 ALL CASH!! ***** PLEASE!!! MASSA ONLY GIVES YOU ONE OFF DAY A MONTH DUMB *****!!!!  WHAT DO YOU HAVE??????????  NOTHING BUT SCOLIOSIS!!!!!!
> *


No, I pay for a new 7 bedroom home. Could care less for a piss contest.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 08:45 AM~10787114
> *No, I pay for a new 7 bedroom home. Could care less for a piss contest.
> *


trailers don't have 7 bedrooms!!!!!!! 75k cave hoes don't buy big homes!!!!!!!!!! bitch you can't afford to buy wash powder to wash your dirty ass clothes!!!!!!! and comb those kids hair!!!!!!!! I hate seeing half breed kids with fucked up hair because the white ass momma can't comb Black hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 12:48 PM~10787138
> *trailers don't have 7 bedrooms!!!!!!!  75k cave hoes don't buy big homes!!!!!!!!!!  bitch you can't afford to buy wash powder to wash your dirty ass clothes!!!!!!!  and comb those kids hair!!!!!!!!  I hate seeing half breed kids with fuckld up hair because the white ass momma can't comb Black hair!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:48 AM~10787138
> *trailers don't have 7 bedrooms!!!!!!!  75k cave hoes don't buy big homes!!!!!!!!!!  bitch you can't afford to buy wash powder to wash your dirty ass clothes!!!!!!!  and comb those kids hair!!!!!!!!  I hate seeing half breed kids with fuckld up hair because the white ass momma can't comb Black hair!!!!!!!!
> *


Dude you got issue's.. And I have a home on 200 +acres. I'm not going there with you.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 11:48 AM~10787138
> *trailers don't have 7 bedrooms!!!!!!!  75k cave hoes don't buy big homes!!!!!!!!!!  bitch you can't afford to buy wash powder to wash your dirty ass clothes!!!!!!!  and comb those kids hair!!!!!!!!  I hate seeing half breed kids with fuckld up hair because the white ass momma can't comb Black hair!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN!! IT'S GETTIN HOTT IN THIS BITCH NOW


----------



## MAYHEM

i see gayitlow in here ahahaha


----------



## fundimotorsports

Funny thing is you claim to be so educated and a self help person but all you do is preach hate.. making you a ******... 

I'm not going to stoop as low as you and attack your kids or famly. see you proved my case from the get go... in my sig...  And it had nothing to to with racism.. So .........


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2008, 09:55 AM~10787183
> *i see gayitlow in here ahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7LqipLk9_c&feature=related


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 01:03 PM~10787225
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha the fokker left with the quickness!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

*****'S BODY LOOKS LIKE THE ORANGUTANS IN THOSE CLINT EASTWOOD MOVIES!!!!!!!








[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn , i remember that movie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 08:53 AM~10787168
> *Dude you got issue's.. And I have a home on 200 +acres.  I'm not going there with you.
> *


bitch you got swamp land!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 08:58 AM~10787199
> *Funny thing is you claim to be so educated and a self help person but all you do is preach hate.. making you a ******...
> 
> I'm not going to stoop as low as you and attack your kids or famly. see you proved my case from the get go... in my sig...  And it had nothing to to with racism.. So .........
> *


***** I just kick the real!!!!!!!!!! you put yourself in these situations!!!!! why don't you just wave the white flag and give up!!!!!!!! go start a white boy truck thread!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 08:54 AM~10787176
> *DAMN!!  IT'S GETTIN HOTT IN THIS BITCH NOW
> *


not as hot as a clairol perm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:17 AM~10787316
> *bitch you got swamp land!!!!!!
> *


Nope I don't . Just a 4 acre lake and more. No swamp out here in the middle of NC.. :uh: And no I never put my Family out there. Your ignorant behind did..

Like I said I never stated to be a low rider or want a pissing contest with you. That's sum ole ****** ghetto mentality.

I did not know the west coast cats still wore high tops and sweat pants. damn!!!!!!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 08:53 AM~10787168
> *Dude you got issue's.. And I have a home on 200 +acres.  I'm not going there with you.
> *


you have issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:24 AM~10787370
> *Nope I don't . Just a 4 acre lake and more. No swamp out here in the middle of NC.. :uh:  And no I never put my Family out there. Your ignorant behind did..
> 
> Like I said I never stated to be a low rider or want a pissing contest with you.  That's sum ole ****** ghetto mentality.
> 
> I did not know the west coast cats still wore high tops and sweat pants. damn!!!!!!!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


when you have fat pockets you can wear what you want!!!!!! by the way Remus those are basketball shoes and I was out cleaning the car but your crippled ass can't play hoop!! stick to horseshoes at the ******* family cookouts *****!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:25 AM~10787375
> *you have issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Naw you do for wearing that out fit in front of a nice Benz. Sweat pants and high tops laced all the way up... :nono:

You got a SUV too. Or are you just making up threads... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I didn't know you backwood porch monkeys still wore hootie and the blowfish caps with those blueblocker glasses and shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

you got me I never played sports. Don't really like them. Always been out in the garage or into music.. :yes: 

Still would not try to post a owning pic in sweat pants and showing my little asian girl tits in a tighty whiteeeeee.... :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:30 AM~10787421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you backwood porch monkeys still wore hootie and the blowfish caps with those blueblocker glasses and shit!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What you know about Hootie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:27 AM~10787393
> *Naw you do for wearing that out fit in front of a nice Benz. Sweat pants and high tops laced all the way up...  :nono:
> 
> You got a SUV too. Or are you just making up threads... :0
> *


like I said you don't play ball just shuck and jive for massa!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:27 AM~10787393
> *Naw you do for wearing that out fit in front of a nice Benz. Sweat pants and high tops laced all the way up...  :nono:
> 
> You got a SUV too. Or are you just making up threads... :0
> *


I have suv's without the midevil times interior!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:33 AM~10787446
> *like I said you don't play ball just shuck and jive for massa!!!!!!!
> *


what does playing sports got to be with being black. Again your ignorance has failed...  Blacks can do more then throw a ball !!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:35 AM~10787466
> *I have suv's without the midevil times interior!!!!!!
> *


so do I . Those pics are very old!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Cuzz what's wrong with your left arm? you part cro-magnon man or something????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:37 AM~10787481
> *so do I . Those pics are very old!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


post new ones then Shrek!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your girl make all this so called money and you can't buy new gear or get a new haircut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 3 2008, 12:39 PM~10787068
> *wahahahaha SHIT DIPPED MOUNTAIN TROLL  wahahahahahahahahah im pissing myself ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:36 AM~10787467
> *what does playing sports got to be with being black. Again your ignorance has failed...   Blacks can do more then throw a ball !!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


you can't do basic hygene!!!!!!!!!! buy some hot combs!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10787483-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cuzz what's wrong with your left arm? you part cro-magnon man or something????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rapid weight loss. look at all the pics you posted.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:39 AM~10787500
> *post new ones then Shrek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  your girl make all this so called money and you can't buy new gear or get a new haircut!!!!!!!!!
> *


I can't... :biggrin: But all I can say is yes it was a ass clown move 4yrs ago to go LOCO. and costing me out the ass to strip paint and redo all my audio / GD seats and stuff back to a stock semi custom look. No more fabric. just accents and paint. try to get newer front end linkage so I can get 14's. And paint this year.. Gona try to learn how to from a freind thats coming up to NC.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:44 AM~10787546
> *rapid weight loss. look at all the pics you posted.
> I can't...  :biggrin: But all I can say is yes it was a ass clown move 4yrs ago to go LOCO. and costing me out the ass to strip paint and redo all my audio / GD seats and stuff back to a stock semi custom look. No more fabric. just accents and paint. try to get newer front end linkage so I can get 14's. And paint this year.. Gona try to learn how to from a freind thats coming up to NC.
> *


thought you had more than one vehicle?????????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:44 AM~10787546
> *rapid weight loss. look at all the pics you posted.
> I can't...  :biggrin: But all I can say is yes it was a ass clown move 4yrs ago to go LOCO. and costing me out the ass to strip paint and redo all my audio / GD seats and stuff back to a stock semi custom look. No more fabric. just accents and paint. try to get newer front end linkage so I can get 14's. And paint this year.. Gona try to learn how to from a freind thats coming up to NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












real ****** don't roll like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:47 AM~10787573
> *thought you had more than one vehicle?????????????????????
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:50 AM~10787600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok.................................


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:49 AM~10787593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real ****** don't roll like that!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your right. I'm not a ******. I'm a educated black man. And thats in front of the Base commander. She invites me every year..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:51 AM~10787606
> *ok.................................
> *


trailors don't have garages :dunno: Full Of NC batts before a show. cousing wife to get pissed she can not park..


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2008, 01:55 PM~10787640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtffffffffffffffffff hahahaha


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2008, 01:59 PM~10787667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

THE BEST POST IN HERE TODAY 





MORE :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

MY POS white trailor trash... :dunno: land all around me ....



> *
> 
> 3/11/2006-1st Annual Men's Day-The fellas got together for a MOD party, cookout, and shopping spree.  Then enjoyed a guided tour of Raleigh, NC and a cruise down Capitol Blvd for our First Annual Men's Day...What a great time we had.  Thanks goes out to our Member, Robert (Fundi) who hosted this event.*


 :dunno: I must live in a dump?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

MAYBE A LOWROD OR A NICE PESCO GATED BIG BLOCKED CRUISER..........................


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 02:03 PM~10787695
> *
> 
> 
> MAYBE A LOWROD OR A NICE PESCO GATED BIG BLOCKED CRUISER..........................
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 09:52 AM~10787617
> *Your right. I'm not a ******. I'm a educated black man. And thats in front of the Base commander. She invites me every year..
> *


AN EDUCATED BLACK MAN POSING WITH THE "SNOW" WITH HIS TITTY ON A RAIL!!! ***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 10:01 AM~10787685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY POS white trailor trash... :dunno:  land all around me ....
> :dunno: I must live in a dump?
> *


GARBAGE......................


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 11:04 AM~10787708
> *AN EDUCATED BLACK MAN POSING WITH THE "SNOW" WITH HIS TIITY ON A RAIL!!! ***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> *


that pic was at a park. You don't get out much do you... spend to much money on cars. might be gay!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope fully they will have the billet wheel made this year for these trucks...But everything else is crome including pannel. and all knobs..

I not taking a batter pic..










still got to lay sum glass down , more billet , seat inerts.. It.s a truck .I drive ..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 11:05 AM~10787715
> *GARBAGE......................
> *


Ya You are just ignorant... And FYI. This is black owned property . MY wifes famly is not even from here. so hate all you want. i got something for all my kids and I got 200acre cut off one black mans property. ( my father)  





























i got more but i ain't never got to lie dude. I can even post up all my degree's for you to read..

 

Again, pics of your rides in your space.!!!!!! All I saw was what any kat has over here on 20's..


----------



## fundimotorsports

I RIDE BIG NIGGGGAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 03:12 PM~10788239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I RIDE BIG NIGGGGAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> *


wahahahahahahaha mizzle made that i bet ahahaha


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jun 3 2008, 12:42 PM~10788478-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahahahahaha mizzle  made that i bet ahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 3 2008, 12:59 PM~10788619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even that pic shows some thing non caddi lowered. anything can be lowered and dragged!!  Weather you like it or not your problem!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 3 2008, 10:04 AM~10787707
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I HAVE IT ON SIDE OF THE BARN CHILLIN WITH THE DUCKS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 10:27 AM~10787912
> *Ya You are just ignorant... And FYI. This is black owned property . MY wifes famly is not even from here. so hate all you want. i got something for all my kids and I got 200acre cut off one black mans property.  ( my father)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got more but i ain't never got to lie dude. I can even post up all my degree's for you to  read..
> 
> 
> 
> Again, pics of your rides in your space.!!!!!! All I saw was what any kat has over here on 20's..
> *


PUT SOME SOD DOWN *****!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TRU YOU KNOW THIS FOOL STILL LIVES ON MASSA'S PLANTATION!!! SEE INSTEAD OF COTTON HE PICKS CORN!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HE STILL THINKS HE CAN ROLL WITH ME!!!! LIKE HE CAN CASH OUT A S500!! ***** PLEASE!!!!!!!! YOU CAN'T EVEN AFFORD MY PROPERTY TAXES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 01:46 PM~10788983
> *TRU YOU KNOW THIS FOOL STILL LIVES ON MASSA'S PLANTATION!!!  SEE INSTEAD OF COTTON HE PICKS CORN!!!!!
> *


Must have been working out, But shows how much you know about home ownership..and Land.. I Field my land out to keep it up. 

And no Mom and dad live next Town over on 1000. along with my sister over one more town on 35.. Anybody that's been here can tell you. My family names all the roads around here. And it's all black owned...

Dude i never went after your pockets. Like I said your a clown that got into sum money so now you look down on others. I could tell from your post on other threads. If your all about a car then that makes you a loser.. :yes: 

I have net worth.

Lets be Honest. the MAN don't see a car. He sees whats on paper .. Any fool can get a car..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jun 3 2008, 10:45 AM~10787548-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: neighbor?? its the house he cleans for
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 10:46 AM~10787563
> *Price shipped for the roof shingles? :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 10:48 AM~10787580
> *BWWWHHAAAAAAAA...
> For future reference please if you are posting pics of yourself next to any car please post these pics with the car open or you in the car in order to avoid ownedge. Thank you.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 11:33 AM~10787966
> *See how they roll sweat pants out there!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 11:36 AM~10787989
> *and white people glasses  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by boricua619`@Jun 3 2008, 11:54 AM~10788093
> *sweatpants
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Badass94Cad_@Jun 3 2008, 12:08 PM~10788217
> *Hey, I guess when you flossin the rims on the Mercedes, sometimes you gotta rock the Blu Blockers and some Wal-Mart sweats. :dunno:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 12:52 PM~10789037
> *Must have been working out, But shows how much you know about home ownership..and Land.. I Field my land out to keep it up.
> 
> And no Mom and dad live next Town over on 1000. along with my sister over one more town on 35.. Anybody that's been here can tell you. My family names all the roads around here. And it's all black owned...
> 
> Dude i never went after your pockets. Like I said your a clown that got into sum money so now you look down on others. I could tell from your post on other threads. If your all about a car then that makes you a loser.. :yes:
> 
> I have net worth.
> 
> Lets be Honest. the MAN don't see a car. He sees whats on paper .. Afool would want a merlin interior '98 Sorcorer!! who do I look down on? please!!!! bitch you're just jealous because you can't live me, can't pull a fine white woman like me, can't walk straight as me, can't get a nice chest like me, can't a nice car/s like me, can't get respect like me, can't get educated like me( do you how much U.S.C. cost to go to???), can't get as much L.i.L. love as me!!!!!!! ***** kick rocks!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TRUDAWG

i only gotta S430 can I be down??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 3 2008, 01:09 PM~10789180
> *i only gotta S430 can I be down??
> *


of course!!!!!!!!!! you ain't fake like homie!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I need to buy me an expo and show this fool how to do it!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cripn8ez

got dam that was alot of fucc n read n...


west good u FUCCERZ??????????????????



THIS IS SUM CRAZY SHIT N THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2007, 06:46 PM~7385228
> *I don't care how you try to candy coat it, the topic states segregation between races and lowriding. I'm not saying that was 187's point, but the topic screams it.......
> 
> Look man, lowriding is not only on the West Coast, it's strong on the West Coast, but well alive in other parts of the Globe. It's small minded people that don't think out of the box or open their eyes to the entire culture and how far it's came. I don't know who/what you're referring to as a "sideline" rider but c'mon man, that's weak. How are you contributing to lowriding besides "riding with black dudes" or typing some hypothetical jargon on an internet forum.
> 
> Just because a person lives in "Compton", or Cali or wherever the fuck ever don't mean you're a "Certified" lowrider. I'm from the west coast and if you motherfucking think that a white dude, mexican dude, or anybody in particular can roll up solo to a group of "Black Lowriders" maybe you need to re-think what other riders and races are up against. It just ain't easy to roll up to some Black dudes on the blvd and jump in their back seat so you can "enjoy the experience."
> 
> Blacks are not the only ones to pay dues, sure recognition is due, but why do blacks need more recognition than any other race? I think certain individuals need recognition, not an entire race. Like the other dude said maybe it should've been retitled. I don't care who you are or what color you are, if you ride, you ride.
> *



:0 Wow I said that same thing !!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## fundimotorsports

> *A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS!! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 3 2008, 04:09 PM~10789180
> *i only gotta S430 can I be down??
> *


NO


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ik1O-_LI7gw


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 4 2008, 06:50 AM~10795033
> *NO
> *


  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/S500-rear-B...sspagenameZWDVW


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 4 2008, 09:07 AM~10795107
> *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/S500-rear-B...sspagenameZWDVW
> fixed :biggrin:
> *


WELL ALRIGHT! YOU'RE IN THEN :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kwu2R-0CL8Q


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup fellas


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

didn't know fundi liked the bulls?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 09:19 AM~10795909
> *sup fellas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

hey big swanger


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 07:24 PM~10791722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

lets all get real


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 4 2008, 10:27 AM~10796393
> *hey big swanger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

lets all get real


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:  :tongue: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 4 2008, 10:36 AM~10796461
> *lets all get real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very real!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wuzzup my black brothaz


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 12:43 PM~10796497
> *wuzzup my black brothaz
> *


 :uh: ****!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2008, 01:57 PM~10797068
> *:uh: ****!
> *


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 4 2008, 02:12 PM~10797224
> *
> *


sorry to invade you guys topic but he aint black  fucking flip! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Why is that chic blocking the view of a great rim and tire combo. :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2008, 03:15 PM~10797265
> *sorry to invade you guys topic but he aint black  fucking flip! :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK I AM FILIPINO SO!! GET OFF MY NUTTS FUCK BOY, CUZ I AINT BLACK MEANS I CANT COME IN THIS TOPIC, DUMB FUCK , SUCK MY FILIPINO DICK HOE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 4 2008, 11:21 AM~10797348
> *Why is that chic blocking the view of a great rim and tire combo. :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: TOO MUCH ASS......................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 11:37 AM~10797485
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK I AM FILIPINO SO!! GET OFF MY NUTTS FUCK BOY, CUZ I AINT BLACK MEANS I CANT COME IN THIS TOPIC, DUMB FUCK , SUCK MY FILIPINO DICK HOE
> *


GO MAKE ME SOME RICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 04:08 PM~10797767
> *GO MAKE ME SOME RICE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALREADY MADE , WE KEEP RICE ON DECK :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 12:10 PM~10797782
> *ALREADY MADE , WE KEEP RICE ON DECK :biggrin:
> *


now fry some shrimp and make terriyaki chicken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS JAPANESE FOOL


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 01:04 PM~10797740
> *:dunno:  TOO MUCH ASS......................
> *


I though you guys hated swanga's... Those sem to be like a 14" or 15"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

15S


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10797932
> *THATS JAPANESE FOOL
> *


all you slant eyes eat terriyaki chicken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:48 AM~10786748
> ****** YOUR EXPO AIN'T LAID OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MAYBE DURING THE KING ARTHUR DAYS BUT NOT NOW!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SKIM.................


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:54 AM~10786797
> ******'S BODY LOOKS LIKE THE ORANGUTANS IN THOSE CLINT EASTWOOD MOVIES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 on some BJ & the bear type shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 04:52 PM~10798189
> *all you slant eyes eat terriyaki chicken!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU EAT IT TO DOES THAT MAKE YOU IT TO?


----------



## Skim

> *****'S BODY LOOKS LIKE THE ORANGUTANS IN THOSE CLINT EASTWOOD MOVIES!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn , i remember that movie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
hell yeah I remember that joint. didnt that muthafucka knock out a biker or some shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 02:52 PM~10798189
> *all you slant eyes eat terriyaki chicken!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I aint gonna even lie since Im half jap and half black you know got damn well Im in heaven if i got some chicken and rice


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2008, 02:07 PM~10798349
> *I aint gonna even lie since Im half jap and half black you know got damn well  Im in heaven if i got some chicken and rice
> *


X2 and that goes for anyone Yoshinoas(spell check) bomb ass chicken terriyaky extra chicken anyday of the week :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Damn I want some chineese food for dinner now!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WANT SUM ORANGE CHICKIN :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Knigguh said King Arthur Days....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Knigguh said King Arthur Days....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

I could'nt let this go when I saw this all I thought about was scotty and fundi if they ever fight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja1_bgiBUS8


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 01:01 PM~10798292
> *YOU EAT IT TO DOES THAT MAKE YOU IT TO?
> *


ONLY WHEN I'M DRUNK................


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm not even gonna participate in this topic anymore. None of y'all ain't talkin' about shit! Might as well be off topic. Do any of y'all even have a rider or doin' anything to one? Be about the bizzness!!! Y'all Lowriders or what!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 07:51 PM~10799633
> *ONLY WHEN I'M DRUNK................
> *


that was a good 1 fool :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 3 2008, 10:46 AM~10786732
> *i don't have a lowrider. Just a laid out truck..
> *


so how the fuck are you gonna call me out??? ***** you are even more retarded than previously believed.....


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2008, 06:58 PM~10799686
> *I'm not even gonna participate in this topic anymore. None of y'all ain't talkin' about shit! Might as well be off topic. Do any of y'all even have a rider or doin' anything to one? Be about the bizzness!!! Y'all Lowriders or what!!
> *


63 & 76 but they aint ready to be shown off :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2008, 03:58 PM~10799686
> *I'm not even gonna participate in this topic anymore. None of y'all ain't talkin' about shit! Might as well be off topic. Do any of y'all even have a rider or doin' anything to one? Be about the bizzness!!! Y'all Lowriders or what!!
> *


shut the fuck up bitch!! just because we let you hang with us and you got a east L.A. perm don't make you Black!!! and take Malcolm and .artin off your avatar!!! you need to have poncho villa and zapata on your shit!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 4 2008, 01:30 PM~10798570
> *X2 and that goes for anyone Yoshinoas(spell check) bomb ass chicken terriyaky  extra chicken anyday of the week  :biggrin:
> *


you ain't never lied my Nig!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10800902
> *shut the fuck up bitch!! just because we let you hang with us and you got a east L.A. perm don't make you Black!!!  and take Malcolm and .artin off your avatar!!!  you need to have poncho villa and zapata on your shit!!!!!
> *


 fuck you house *****!!! Ol'e hambonin' and spoon jivin' ass *****! and I ain't mexican either.


----------



## Skim

anyone here goin to the Tulsa Individuals picnic?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2008, 08:05 PM~10801586
> *fuck you house *****!!! Ol'e hambonin' and spoon jivin' ass *****! and I ain't mexican either.
> *


BITCH YOU SMELL LIKE BEANS AND TORTILLAS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 09:41 PM~10800902
> *shut the fuck up bitch!! just because we let you hang with us and you got a east L.A. perm don't make you Black!!!  and take Malcolm and .artin off your avatar!!!  you need to have poncho villa and zapata on your shit!!!!!
> *


FRIED DYED AND LAID TO THE SIDE?? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2008, 11:05 PM~10801586
> *fuck you house *****!!! Ol'e hambonin' and spoon jivin' ass *****! and I ain't mexican either.
> *


 :roflmao: NICE COMEBACK


----------



## 187PURE

ANYWAY, THEM 4 TON SPRINGS IS WORKING OUT GREAT! PROBLY GOTTA BREAK IN SOME MORE. HAD MY DAUGHTER BOUNCIN AND HITTIN HER HEAD ON THE CEILINING ON THE WAY TO SCHOOL THIS MORNING. IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

AND MY DAUGHTER'S A SPOILED BRAT! SHE MADE ME CUT MY TUNES DOWN :angry:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2008, 12:45 AM~10801913
> *anyone here goin to the Tulsa Individuals picnic?
> *


yea I'll be there


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 5 2008, 07:22 AM~10804098
> *yea I'll be there
> *


SO.............


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 5 2008, 11:54 AM~10804266
> *SO.............
> *


***** your ass aint neva left south central.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 5 2008, 08:11 AM~10803531
> *ANYWAY, THEM 4 TON SPRINGS IS WORKING OUT GREAT!  PROBLY GOTTA BREAK IN SOME MORE.  HAD MY DAUGHTER BOUNCIN AND HITTIN HER HEAD ON THE CEILINING ON THE WAY TO SCHOOL THIS MORNING.  IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH
> *


 :0 :biggrin: get your roll on hommie.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 5 2008, 07:58 AM~10804288
> ****** your ass aint neva left south central.
> *


***** you too afraid to come to south central!! skunk head bastard!! anyway how you been *****!!! got biz I need to holla at you about!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 5 2008, 11:07 AM~10804352
> ****** you too afraid to come to south central!! skunk head bastard!! anyway how you been *****!!! got biz I need to holla at you about!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 5 2008, 08:09 AM~10804365
> *:roflmao:
> *


who you laughin' at buster!!!!!!! go sell peanuts at the phillie's games!!!! 187 my ass!!!! ***** you ain't never shot a gun in your life!! I don't mean super soakers either!!!!!!!!!! wassup D!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS HATNIN' FELLAS uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 5 2008, 09:17 AM~10804832
> *WHATS HATNIN' FELLAS  uffin:
> *


chillin


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 5 2008, 06:13 AM~10803540
> *AND MY DAUGHTER'S A SPOILED BRAT!  SHE MADE ME CUT MY TUNES DOWN :angry:
> *


IT'S ALRIGHT SHE'S A DADDY'S GIRL MINES THE SAME WAY.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 5 2008, 09:22 AM~10804870
> *IT'S ALRIGHT SHE'S A DADDY'S GIRL MINES THE SAME WAY.....
> *


same here


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 5 2008, 11:11 AM~10804380
> *who you laughin' at buster!!!!!!!  go sell peanuts at the phillie's games!!!! 187 my ass!!!! ***** you ain't never shot a gun in your life!! I don't mean super soakers either!!!!!!!!!!  wassup D!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


I REMEMBER WHEN SUPER SOAKERS FIRST CAME OUT. THESE FOOLS WAS RIDING AROUND IN A MINIVAN WETTING MUTHAFUCKAS UP.. UNTIL THEY WENT IN THE WRONG HOOD AND ALMOST GOT WETTED UP FOR REAL. CAME BACK WITH BULLET HOLES ON THE SIDE AND TAIL LIGHTS.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 5 2008, 12:22 PM~10804870
> *IT'S ALRIGHT SHE'S A DADDY'S GIRL MINES THE SAME WAY.....
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2008, 11:05 PM~10801586
> *fuck you house *****!!! Ol'e hambonin' and spoon jivin' ass *****! and I ain't mexican either.
> *


STILL, THAT WAS A GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:00 AM~10805206
> *STILL, THAT WAS A GOOD ONE :biggrin:
> *


fuck you


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 5 2008, 01:37 PM~10805493
> *fuck you
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 10:15 PM~10802182
> *BITCH YOU SMELL LIKE BEANS AND TORTILLAS
> *


 fukc off liver lips...let's get this topic back on track!! pinche chocolate!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD FOOOLIE-OOO'S?????????


TULSA POST UP A FLYER I MIGHT TRY TO MAKE THAT????????


ALL THIS BAGGING ON HERE MAKE ME THINK OF PARAMOUNT HIGH AT LUNCH SITTING AT MCIE D'S GETTING A BAGGING CONTEST GOING HAHAHA FUNNY AS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!

MY LIL GURL LOVE WHEN I PLAY THE MUSIC UP HIGH SHE LOVES OLDIE'S LOL SHE EVEN KNOWS THE WORDS AND SHES ONLY 3... ALL MY KIDS ARE DADDYS LIL SPOILD BRATS FROM CPT TO THE CACCALACS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 5 2008, 01:55 PM~10806944
> *fukc off liver lips...let's get this topic back on track!! pinche chocolate!!!
> *


shit you wanna be chocolate pinche chico and the man reject!! go get some tres flowers for your pompador bitch!!!! go finish your yellow submarine ranfla and then you can be in lowrider thread you tortilla flats tamale vendor!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 5 2008, 05:18 PM~10807995
> *shit you wanna be chocolate pinche chico and the man reject!! go get some tres flowers for your pompador bitch!!!! go finish your yellow submarine ranfla and then you can be in lowrider thread you tortilla flats tamale vendor!!!!!
> *


For real fool. lets get this topic on track.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 5 2008, 06:21 PM~10808409
> *For real fool. lets get this topic on track.
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

fundi all your hoes have ass with no face :ugh: but keep up the good work :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 5 2008, 08:44 PM~10809548
> *fundi all your hoes have ass with no face :ugh:  but keep up the good work :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


What you need to see the face for :dunno: 

Either she's hitting the head board or shoved in your lap.. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 6 2008, 06:29 AM~10811401
> *What you need to see the face for :dunno:
> 
> Either she's hitting the head board or shoved in your lap.. :biggrin:
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 6 2008, 07:29 AM~10811401
> *What you need to see the face for :dunno:
> 
> Either she's hitting the head board or shoved in your lap.. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 6 2008, 03:29 AM~10811401
> *What you need to see the face for :dunno:
> 
> Either she's hitting the head board or shoved in your lap.. :biggrin:
> *


you got a point there homie!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Of all things to come to an agreement on :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

enjoy!!!!
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...NUS279%26sa%3DN


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2008, 11:56 AM~10812284
> *you got a point there homie!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 6 2008, 08:32 AM~10812538
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Who else licks and kisses their dogs in the mouth???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 6 2008, 09:21 AM~10812880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else licks and kisses their dogs in the mouth???
> *


dumb ass white folks!!!!!!!!


----------



## granpa

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:29 AM~10787019
> *FUCK YOU FUNDI!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=108&i=dsc001222cp1.jpg
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

LOL.....you have ZERO delts son, that skinny ass girl neck ain't going to support that fuckin 15lb bowlin' ball dome of yours.

Get your back into the gym ASAP.

Looking more like your brother.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 6 2008, 09:41 AM~10813027
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> LOL.....you have ZERO delts son, that skinny ass girl neck ain't going to support that fuckin 15lb bowlin' ball dome of yours.
> 
> Get your back into the gym ASAP.
> 
> Looking more like your brother.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUILD A CAR HALF BREED CHOLO AND KICK ROCKS!!!!! GET OVER 175 LBS. FIRST PUTO!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

I just threw up when that pic came up. Why would you kiss a dog like that!!!!!!! Damn. Negaa just got done with a Gyro and 3 sides... :angry: 











I had to, I was looking through my pics and damn.. had to take my mind of that dog kissing.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2008, 12:29 PM~10812511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :yes: :tongue:  i know this aint one of fundi's hoes :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 6 2008, 12:26 PM~10813744
> *:wow:  :yes:  :tongue:    i know this aint one of fundi's hoes :biggrin:
> *


Nope . But she looks like she don't miss a meal.. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DIPN714

she fine as it gets;;;;;right


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 6 2008, 12:59 PM~10813956
> *she  fine  as  it gets;;;;;right
> *


The only thing i don't like is they look like pancake faced ghetto chicks in person. I have seen buffy and some of those other chicks in person and it's like damn.. Even they ass is jello shot up.. :uh: 

I like the ones wearing Dickie's or helping at car shows getting down and dirty!!!! or the office Nerd chic.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 6 2008, 12:59 PM~10813956
> *she  fine  as  it gets;;;;;right
> *


she got a big ass midget head, but I'd still pound that shit!! :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 6 2008, 03:57 PM~10813945
> *Nope . But she looks like she don't miss a meal.. :cheesy:
> *



gotta hold on to sumn :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I got those hot Super Natural gates for sale!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

hey fundi where them hoes at :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 8 2007, 03:45 PM~7438095
> *Right. I would like to see more pictures or read more stories about the Black pioneers of lowriding. I don't want to see this topic turn into a racial issue per se or get too far away from it's intention and goal.
> *


A-hem!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2008, 11:29 AM~10812511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET THAT FAT BITCH WITH BLACK ELBOWS OUTTA HERE


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Jun 6 2008, 07:49 PM~10816168-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey fundi where them hoes at :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was at daughters grad all day. Them teachers and some moms!!!! I tried my best to get sum booty spy cams...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 08:10 PM~10816274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 6 2008, 10:36 PM~10817121
> *GET THAT FAT BITCH WITH BLACK ELBOWS OUTTA HERE
> *


 Her tan line is great... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1

IS THIS THREAD ABOUT HOES OR ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS??????????


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jun 7 2008, 09:50 AM~10817983
> *IS THIS THREAD ABOUT HOES OR ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS??????????
> *



black lowriders love hoes, well atleast i do


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jun 7 2008, 08:50 AM~10817983
> *IS THIS THREAD ABOUT HOES OR ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS??????????
> *


YEAH HOW ABOUT THAT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

What type of muzic y'all like playin; in your lowrider the most? I like mostly 80's freestyle. Then Soul oldies and funk...rap is LAST.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

i like to play old school funk, and then when i almost get where i'm goin, i like to blast old school snoop and dre :biggrin: i feel like i'm on the west side then :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2008, 02:31 PM~10819624
> *What type of muzic y'all like playin; in your lowrider the most? I like mostly 80's freestyle. Then Soul oldies and funk...rap is LAST.
> *


 Sum rap at shows.. But when i need to bust moves I got to put on My brothers that head bang!!!!!!

slipknot , seven dust , POD , ©.hill , Got to be heavy to get me into a tear the shit up mode..  

Go ahead and hate !!!!!!!!! I ride my wheelers hard and my juice!!! No need for a project that sit around or a trailer.. fix / ride /tear it up... :biggrin: 


And I like Ladies not hoes FYI. I work for a clinic and see enough hot on fire ass!!!!!!!! 

:ugh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hendrex , BB , Goerge Clinton , J5 , Janice J...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Jun 7 2008, 03:43 PM~10819874-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like to play old school funk, and then when i almost get where i'm goin, i like to blast old school snoop and dre :biggrin:  i feel like i'm on the west side then :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your fav funk songs?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Jun 7 2008, 03:51 PM~10819913
> *Sum rap at shows.. But when i need to bust moves I got to put on My brothers that head bang!!!!!!
> 
> slipknot , seven dust , POD , ©.hill , Got to be heavy to get me into a tear the shit up mode..
> 
> Go ahead and hate !!!!!!!!! I ride my wheelers hard and my juice!!! No need for a project that sit around or a trailer.. fix / ride /tear it up... :biggrin:
> And I like Ladies not hoes FYI. I work for a clinic and see enough hot on fire ass!!!!!!!!
> 
> :ugh:
> *



I've been bumpin POD on the Shaw since the Elements of Southtown days. Their greatist hits album is good...i like their new song "Going In Blind' I've seen Sevendust in concert..not bad. And all that other BS you said didnt have anything to do with the topic damn fool


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm goona post of some good music I like right now. I'm downloading all my fav videos off of Youtube onto a Ipod video so I can watch and listen to them while dippin' in the 64...fools roll up on me and look inside they'll see music videos, digital dash, spectrum analizer and the colorbar workin' it all at once. Thats the way to do it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

the first song that i always play first is PICK UP THE PIECES, by the average white band. 

i feel on top of the world when i'm cruising and got the top down and bumping that song


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

STARPOINT-OBJECT OF MY DESIRE - She passed away recently-good song
THE JETS-CRUSH ON YOU females love this
TRINERE-THEIR PLAYING OUR SONG - the bass from this will blow your shit back
THE TIME-JUNGLE LOVE - funky shit with good bass for the rider

MORE JUNGLE LOVE!! FUNKIER VERSION LIVE


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: 

I really listen to everything but country. It tends to make me want to shit!!!!

Most this new rap and shit on the XM sucks. I do rock the Reggae and raga ton. ( spellin)..

Just got in from another daddy daughter weekend.. $300. Nails / spa / bra's / lunch / cloths.. :yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

why you be talkin about shit that don't no sense? stuff that dont have anything do with nothing? your weired homie. 

example of you:

yeah, the hydraulics are woking good, got some new coils man that movie was good, costs $20 i like robert DeNiro...

fukin' nut :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2008, 04:47 PM~10820129
> *why you be talkin about shit that don't no sense? stuff that dont have anything do with nothing? your weired homie.
> 
> example of you:
> 
> yeah, the hydraulics are woking good, got some new coils man that movie was good, costs $20 i like robert DeNiro...
> 
> fukin' nut :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

I type like I speak. I will quote all proper for you next time.



I listen to everything.. 

FYI I just got in from spending a ass load of money on my little gal like last time.( for those that know about last weekend with my other doughter)..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_H11x6bMu4Y
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I BUMP PARLIAMENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10820676
> *I BUMP PARLIAMENT!!!!!!!!
> *


i have that too :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

What you guys know about them elements.. :biggrin: 




earth wind and fire!!!!!!!!!!


And when I'm chilling at BF's model shoot with EC or DJM.... :0 






Soca !!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS MANS SPEECH? LISTEN TO IT ALL PLEASE. THANKS.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M5YmQVCwU94


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2008, 09:39 PM~10821355
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS MANS SPEECH? LISTEN TO IT ALL PLEASE. THANKS.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=M5YmQVCwU94
> *


I have always loved to hear that brother speak. Very open and real with it... I don't agree with all there rules but he is a man I highly respect and listen too..


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 7 2008, 08:27 PM~10821023
> *i have that too :cheesy:
> *


kick rocks slant eyes!!!! go to the flip thread!!!


----------



## MRPITIFUL

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Jun 8 2008, 01:05 PM~10822980
> *kick rocks slant eyes!!!! go to the flip thread!!!
> *


fuck off fuckboy


----------



## cutdog1978

hahaha. what you fellas no bout that smokey robinson. when the sun sets and the mood is i crankup da volume to smokey robinson cruisin. sometimes i bump the pointer sisters to. hell of beat. and i cant leave out a lil james brown. ahh da classics.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 8 2008, 12:23 PM~10823618
> *hahaha.  what you fellas no bout that smokey robinson. when the sun sets and the mood is i crankup da volume to smokey robinson cruisin.  sometimes i bump the pointer sisters to. hell of beat.  and i cant leave out a lil james brown.  ahh da classics.
> *


I got the old Motown revue...


Now when I do the Kid stuff. I got sum Donnie M , Kirk , and Some others. I do a lot of benefit stuff for churches and the hospital... 

After about 130dbs it sounds all the same... :biggrin:


----------



## MRPITIFUL

shit I have playlist!!! especially if a female is rollin with me. start of with luther then the isleys and after I know the pussy mine it's Al Green all the way back to the fuck spot!!! then when I take the bitch home it's Too$hort!!!! dope fiend beat all the way home!!!!!!! haha!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutdog1978

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Jun 8 2008, 06:07 PM~10824844
> *shit I have playlist!!!  especially if a female is rollin with me.  start of with luther then the isleys and after I know the pussy mine it's Al Green all the way back to the fuck spot!!! then when I take the bitch home it's Too$hort!!!!  dope fiend beat all the way home!!!!!!!  haha!!!!!!!!
> *



hahaha now thats some shit :biggrin: in my younger days i played what the ladies wanted to hear.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Jun 8 2008, 05:07 PM~10824844
> *shit I have playlist!!!  especially if a female is rollin with me.  start of with luther then the isleys and after I know the pussy mine it's Al Green all the way back to the fuck spot!!! then when I take the bitch home it's Too$hort!!!!  dope fiend beat all the way home!!!!!!!  haha!!!!!!!!
> *


I hate this ***** but. 12 play got it wet ( on the ride home) AND HIT HARD ASS HELL!!!!!!!! On my 4 12s back in the day. along with sum color me bad ( i wana sex you up), after that it was.. House party on the TV . And Fushniggins ( sp) to make babies .. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 5 2008, 05:15 PM~10807082
> *WEST GOOD FOOOLIE-OOO'S?????????
> TULSA POST UP A FLYER I MIGHT TRY TO MAKE THAT????????
> ALL THIS BAGGING ON HERE MAKE ME THINK OF PARAMOUNT HIGH AT LUNCH SITTING AT MCIE D'S GETTING A BAGGING CONTEST GOING HAHAHA FUNNY AS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY LIL GURL LOVE WHEN I PLAY THE MUSIC UP HIGH SHE LOVES OLDIE'S LOL SHE EVEN KNOWS THE WORDS AND SHES ONLY 3... ALL MY KIDS ARE DADDYS LIL SPOILD BRATS FROM CPT TO THE CACCALACS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 8 2008, 06:28 PM~10825694
> *I hate this ***** but. 12 play got it wet ( on the ride home) AND HIT HARD ASS HELL!!!!!!!! On my 4 12s back in the day. along with sum color me bad ( i wana sex you up), after that it was.. House party on the TV .  And Fushniggins ( sp) to make babies .. :biggrin:
> *


***** you always post some off the wall bullshit!!!! ***** that shit is booty you posted!!!! but I you never had no rider just Merlin machines!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 Drop

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2008, 06:47 PM~10820129
> *why you be talkin about shit that don't no sense? stuff that dont have anything do with nothing? your weired homie.
> 
> example of you:
> 
> yeah, the hydraulics are woking good, got some new coils man that movie was good, costs $20 i like robert DeNiro...
> 
> fukin' nut :uh:
> *


 :yessad:I WAS HITTIN BACK BUMPER.. DAMN, I GOT A INGROWN TOE NAIL


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 04:54 AM~10828312
> *:yessad:I WAS HITTIN BACK BUMPER.. DAMN, I GOT A INGROWN TOE NAIL
> *


Pics or you will be put into the ....



> *POST BY A TOW TRUCK CATAGORY..  not going to say no names..*


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 9 2008, 08:05 AM~10828334
> *Pics or you will be put into the ....
> *


fuckin motor went out in da back just after i put in new cylinders. all them fires from slam session...


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 5 2008, 06:15 PM~10807082
> *WEST GOOD FOOOLIE-OOO'S?????????
> TULSA POST UP A FLYER I MIGHT TRY TO MAKE THAT????????
> ALL THIS BAGGING ON HERE MAKE ME THINK OF PARAMOUNT HIGH AT LUNCH SITTING AT MCIE D'S GETTING A BAGGING CONTEST GOING HAHAHA FUNNY AS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY LIL GURL LOVE WHEN I PLAY THE MUSIC UP HIGH SHE LOVES OLDIE'S LOL SHE EVEN KNOWS THE WORDS AND SHES ONLY 3... ALL MY KIDS ARE DADDYS LIL SPOILD BRATS FROM CPT TO THE CACCALACS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey cripin come were pulling out friday taking 2 cars, hop on 85 south abd meet up with us.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 9 2008, 07:18 AM~10828650
> *hey cripin come were pulling out friday taking 2 cars, hop on 85 south abd meet up with us.
> *


Man how you liking it down in ATL?? It's been on my short list of places to move when/if I move from PHX


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 9 2008, 06:46 AM~10828534
> *fuckin motor went out in da back just after i put in new cylinders. all them fires from slam session...
> *


damn at least you got a extra one. You out to talk to Steve and get that monster out his trunk. Ole greedy negrooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! It don't need to sit there and rust.. :biggrin: That shit would hop on 36 volts....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 9 2008, 07:05 AM~10828334
> *Pics or you will be put into the ....
> *


------------------------------


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 9 2008, 07:05 AM~10828334
> *Pics or you will be put into the ....
> *


I WAS BEING SARCASTIC BUTT BOY?? :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 08:01 AM~10828891
> *I WAS BEING SARCASTIC BUTT BOY?? :uh:
> *


I wasn't. because apparently you don't know how to hit them than-gs. i can hop with a full stack with 48 volts.. :0 And got pics!!!!!!!!!

Now what.. Break them fuckers in..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 9 2008, 10:06 AM~10828926
> *I wasn't. because apparently you don't know how to hit them than-gs. i can hop with a full stack with 48 volts.. :0 And got pics!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what.. Break them fuckers in..
> *


OH MY GAWD THIS BOY IS DUMB AS A CUP OF DIRT :uh: 

LET ME EXPLAIN: SHAW SAID THAT YOU SAY THINGS AND THEN GO OFF ON A TANGENT (e.i. ONE THING NOT HAVING ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE OTHER). THAT'S WHEN I WAS LIKE, YEAH I'M BACK BUMPER, I GOT AN INGROWN TOE NAIL.


----------



## 187PURE

IS FUNDI REALLY THAT SLOW TO NOT KNOW WHERE I WAS GOING??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 03:54 AM~10828312
> *:yessad:I WAS HITTIN BACK BUMPER.. DAMN, I GOT A INGROWN TOE NAIL
> *


***** you was hittin' your head on the bumper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 9 2008, 05:46 AM~10828534
> *fuckin motor went out in da back just after i put in new cylinders. all them fires from slam session...
> *


you should've had that Super Natural shit in your trunk homie!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 9 2008, 07:06 AM~10828926
> *I wasn't. because apparently you don't know how to hit them than-gs. i can hop with a full stack with 48 volts.. :0 And got pics!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what.. Break them fuckers in..
> *


***** please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 6 2008, 09:41 AM~10813027
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> LOL.....you have ZERO delts son, that skinny ass girl neck ain't going to support that fuckin 15lb bowlin' ball dome of yours.
> 
> Get your back into the gym ASAP.
> 
> Looking more like your brother.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have zero delts and a skinny neck??????? bitch please!!!!!! 
 go shave the bigotes off of snidley whisplash!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 11:19 AM~10829354
> ****** you was hittin' your head on the bumper!!!!!!!!!
> *


PRETTY MUCH. BUT I WAS USING THAT AS AN EXAMPLE. WHAT DOES AN INGROWN TOE NAIL HAVE TO DO WITH BUMPER CHECKIN??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 11:25 AM~10829411
> *I have zero delts and a skinny neck??????? bitch please!!!!!!
> go shave the bigotes off of snidley whisplash!!!!
> *


WTF?? HOT PANTS? :ugh: 

IS THIS ***** POSING FOR A "WE WEAR SHORT-SHORTS" COMMERCIAL?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 10:25 AM~10829411
> *I have zero delts and a skinny neck??????? bitch please!!!!!!
> go shave the bigotes off of snidley whisplash!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

You don't want to size up current pics weenie delts..truss


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 9 2008, 09:42 AM~10829954
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You don't want to size up current pics weenie delts..truss
> *


ANYTIME BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 09:33 AM~10829890
> *WTF??  HOT PANTS? :ugh:
> 
> IS THIS ***** POSING FOR A "WE WEAR SHORT-SHORTS" COMMERCIAL?
> *


I'LL KNOCK YOUR YOUNG ASS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 11:25 AM~10829411
> *I have zero delts and a skinny neck??????? bitch please!!!!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou9AabR6_1w :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 10:10 AM~10830137
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou9AabR6_1w :ugh:
> *


dumb young *****!!!!! those are my training sleeves


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 01:10 PM~10830137
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou9AabR6_1w :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10830234
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'll whip your ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2is4zl58T4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92KJ6KtuNPI&feature=related


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 10:33 AM~10829890
> *WTF??  HOT PANTS? :ugh:
> 
> IS THIS ***** POSING FOR A "WE WEAR SHORT-SHORTS" COMMERCIAL?
> *


 :0 You beat me to that.. I swear I've seen him some where else...


----------



## 187PURE

CF: SORRY I COULD'NT GET TO THE PHONE LAST NIGHT MY BROTHER. I WAS GETTING A CHEWEY AT THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2008, 12:28 PM~10831157
> *CF: SORRY I COULD'NT GET TO THE PHONE LAST NIGHT MY BROTHER.  I WAS GETTING A CHEWEY AT THE TIME :biggrin:
> *


"Three Wheelin & Dealin" WITH NO CHROME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10831679


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 02:47 PM~10831692
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10831679
> *


 :0 :ugh:  :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10830156
> *dumb young *****!!!!!  those are my training sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fungus your comebacks are worse than your interior!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jun 9 2008, 10:18 AM~10828650
> *hey cripin come were pulling out friday taking 2 cars, hop on 85 south abd meet up with us.
> *




call me homie im gonna try to make that happen just started this new job though so i gotta checc n c cuz we work on sat but when they hired me i told them i need my sats and he under stood??????????


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 03:49 PM~10832131
> *fungus your comebacks are worse than your interior!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your job is gayer then a male nurse!!!!!!!!!!.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUNGUS YOU'RE PATHETIC!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 04:38 PM~10832484
> *FUNGUS YOU'RE PATHETIC!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 I see you found your spell check . Ole tight short wearing man. ....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 9 2008, 04:15 PM~10832692
> *:0  I see you found your spell check . Ole tight short wearing man. ....
> *


I forgot you're not athleic so you wouldn't understand!!! plus you suck at stereo installs!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 08:06 PM~10834020
> *I forgot you're not athleic so you wouldn't understand!!!  plus you suck at stereo installs!
> *


 :0 

(athletic) . Nope i live to eat. Got to die some time.. But at least I'm not rocking the sweat pant!!!!!!!!!! Ole Billy Blaine wana be....


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2tNRlpaB5dE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fkqtm0WU3hY


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 07:38 AM~10837022
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=2tNRlpaB5dE
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fkqtm0WU3hY
> *


wear do you find this stuff.. :cheesy: 

What you cats listen to out there. they have a hot under ground scene in Philly I thought.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 10:06 AM~10837178
> *wear do you find this stuff.. :cheesy:
> 
> What you cats listen to out there. they have a hot under ground scene in Philly I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DON'T LISTEN TO THIS CRAP OUT HERE. ONLY WESTCOAST CLASSICS AND OL SKOOL FUNK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 03:36 AM~10836516
> *:0
> 
> (athletic) . Nope i live to eat. Got to die some time.. But at least I'm not rocking the sweat pant!!!!!!!!!! Ole Billy Blaine wana be....
> *


YOU LIVE TO EAT, SLUMP, WALK CROOKED, LOOK RUSTY AND DUSTY, DRIVE 10TH CENTURY VEHICLES..........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 10:57 AM~10837410
> *YOU LIVE TO EAT, SLUMP, WALK CROOKED, LOOK RUSTY AND DUSTY, DRIVE 10TH CENTURY VEHICLES..........
> *


GOT DAMN!! ANYWAY, I'M BOUT TO SETTLE FOR LESS AND GET ME A 39" MOONROOF. ROCHESTER, NY IS DAMN NEAR 6 HOURS AWAY FROM ME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 08:07 AM~10837456
> *GOT DAMN!!  ANYWAY, I'M BOUT TO SETTLE FOR LESS AND GET ME A 39" MOONROOF.  ROCHESTER, NY IS DAMN NEAR 6 HOURS AWAY FROM ME
> *


BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

see that roof line *****!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:21 PM~10837511
> *see that roof line *****!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:57 AM~10837410
> *YOU LIVE TO EAT, SLUMP, WALK CROOKED, LOOK RUSTY AND DUSTY, DRIVE 10TH CENTURY VEHICLES..........
> *


BAWAHAHAWAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:21 AM~10837511
> *see that roof line *****!!!!!
> *


YEAH, I HATE TO BE CHEATED OUT OF 5"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

see that gold roofline *****!!!!!!!!!! stop being a pussy and put that 44 up in there!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

que paso Sangre


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:26 AM~10837539
> *see that gold roofline *****!!!!!!!!!!  stop being a pussy and put that 44 up in there!!!!!!
> *


I'MA HAVE TO GET IT TOWED. I'M NOT DRIVING FROM PA TO NY ON THEM 13's


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:29 AM~10837551
> *
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

see that Crip Blue roofline *****!! notice the tilt steering wheel *****?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:30 AM~10837559
> *see that Crip Blue roofline *****!! notice the tilt steering wheel *****?
> *


ARE ALL THOSE 44s?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

notice the roofline ***** with me and my clown pants *****? you slippin' ***** with your bullshit. go to the Caddy dealer and break bread!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 08:34 AM~10837580
> *ARE ALL THOSE 44s?
> *


not on the Chevies amatuer you gotta cut them


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:34 AM~10837585
> *notice the roofline ***** with me and my clown pants *****?  you slippin' ***** with your bullshit. go to the Caddy dealer and break bread!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH, WILL DO BOSS HOGG :thumbsup: 
YA GET WHAT YA PAY FOR


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 08:36 AM~10837592
> *YEAH, WILL DO BOSS HOGG :thumbsup:
> YA GET WHAT YA PAY FOR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:35 AM~10837590
> *not on the Chevies amatuer you gotta cut them
> *


I KNOW THAT BEAN HEAD :uh: BUT ARE ANY OF THEM UNDER 42"?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Fleet?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come see me for that hot trunk setup!!!!!! Swing and Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3EDuCSxrUPo


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 08:37 AM~10837595
> *I KNOW THAT BEAN HEAD :uh:  BUT ARE ANY OF THEM UNDER 42"?
> *


not the caddy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for the Caddy riders!!!!!!!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iP4S5nfc1Ho


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for the Chevy riders on that Sunday nite beach cruise!! you know who you are!!!!!!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MQWgUF3dxkQ


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for the bomb riders on that afternoon park roll out!!!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ERtwe8iU-Jo&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

I'M TIRED-I'M TIRED!! SCOTTY, EVERYBODY KISS MY ASS! I JUST FOUND A PLACE OUT IN JERSY (MAYBE 20 MIN AWAY). THEY DO 41s. FUCK IT I'M DONE. THE SHIT IS GON' BE IN THE CAR BY TUESDAY. HOLLA!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MTOVn9zgcDY

for the "lotem" after the cruising is done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WM5gLyKBGSU

for the dance!!!!!!!!!!! get your platforms on ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:02 PM~10837758
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=MTOVn9zgcDY
> 
> for the "lotem" after the cruising is done!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LETOM :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

:wave:


----------



## 187PURE

41" MOONROOF. I'M 3" SHY OF A 44. WHAT'S YOUR THOUGHTS BIG SCOTTY?


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sv17VSEC4Zg


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 09:23 AM~10837859
> *LETOM :twak:
> *


I FORGOT YOUR DUMB YOUNG ASS DON'T KNOW SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:46 PM~10838004
> *I FORGOT YOUR DUMB YOUNG ASS DON'T KNOW SHIT!!!!!!!
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS MOTEL SPELLED BACKWARDS= LETOM :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 09:39 AM~10837953
> *41" MOONROOF.  I'M 3" SHY OF A 44.  WHAT'S YOUR THOUGHTS BIG SCOTTY?
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 09:48 AM~10838024
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS MOTEL SPELLED BACKWARDS= LETOM :0
> *


YOU WERE QUESTIONING ME *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Lamont you a soul brother?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 09:23 AM~10837527
> *
> 
> *


THATS THE CARWASH ON ROSECRANS RIGHT.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 10 2008, 10:10 AM~10838177
> *THATS THE CARWASH ON ROSECRANS RIGHT.........
> *


si


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 10:39 AM~10837953
> *41" MOONROOF.  I'M 3" SHY OF A 44.  WHAT'S YOUR THOUGHTS BIG SCOTTY?
> *



:thumbsdown: DON'T SELL URSELF SHORT GET A 44" :biggrin:


----------



## lamont

sup fellas,been a while since i heard those cuts,bring back good times


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 10 2008, 10:16 AM~10838227
> *:thumbsdown: DON'T SELL URSELF SHORT GET A 44"  :biggrin:
> *


preach


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by lamont_@Jun 10 2008, 10:23 AM~10838295
> *sup fellas,been a while since i heard those cuts,bring back good times
> *


ol' miss in the house!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 10 2008, 01:16 PM~10838227
> *:thumbsdown: DON'T SELL URSELF SHORT GET A 44"  :biggrin:
> *


I'M STILL TRYING. I MADE 2 TEMPLATES. THE 41 MEASURES ABOUT AN INCH SHORT OF THE 44 AROUND THE PERIMETER.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10838474
> *I'M STILL TRYING.  I MADE 2 TEMPLATES.  THE 41 MEASURES ABOUT AN INCH SHORT OF THE 44 AROUND THE PERIMETER.
> *


GO TO THE DEALER SPEND SOME PAPER YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE...............  .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 10 2008, 10:47 AM~10838492
> *GO TO THE DEALER SPEND SOME PAPER YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE...............  .
> *


you got that right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 10 2008, 01:47 PM~10838492
> *GO TO THE DEALER SPEND SOME PAPER YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE...............  .
> *


I HEAR THAT, BUT THIS IS PHILLY NOT CALI/etc.. IF I COULD GET A *46 *(BEING SARCASTIC) I WOULD. BUT I HAVE TO TAKE WHAT I CAN GET AND FALL BACK. YALL GOT ****** THAT WILL COME TO YOUR HOUSE. AND LOOKING AT THE TEMPLATES, IT'S NOT TOO FAR. 1 INCH ALL WAY AROUND IS NOT EXTREME.


----------



## 187PURE

I'MA KEEP TRYING THESE LINCOLN DEALERS AND SEE WHAT I CAN COME UP WITH. SO FAR :thumbsdown:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0 

I see those NFL Pants your wearing Negaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! (DV)

You can dress a trunk up but not yourself.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 11:03 AM~10838583
> *:0
> 
> I see those NFL Pants your wearing Negaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! (DV)
> 
> You can dress a trunk up but not yourself.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just got back from training little *****!!! but you wouldn't know nothing about that!!!!! and before you speak to an O.G. you better get some chrome 1st!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CmP4xbsg0Zc&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 10:56 AM~10838542
> *I'MA KEEP TRYING THESE LINCOLN DEALERS AND SEE WHAT I CAN COME UP WITH.  SO FAR :thumbsdown:
> *


oh well.......


----------



## chevy_boy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8ez0dPuom38


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

before you speak ***** this is how your trunk and under carriage should look!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

chrome what? I got wheels / set-up /arms / I need my rear end done but NC sucks.. All interior is billet / steering wheel on order.. :dunno: 


i wasn't knocking YOUR CLUBS WORK. Just the way you dress. Ole 80's *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rl-U8D7wkhI&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8tG6nuti70I&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zs2lhJ3sgZo&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YWX_tBibUw8&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QKgsuGurM4I


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 02:17 PM~10838678
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=8tG6nuti70I&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 12:19 PM~10838694
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=YWX_tBibUw8&feature=related
> *


? how come you do not support some locals. You could be in a vid or something. :dunno: 

I did Peade's last one and the same producers are asking for my work on another SUV..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you what I'm in..................
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VFLEOZifY_g


----------



## fundimotorsports

Some of my best work. Just for you V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 11:24 AM~10838728
> *? how come you do not support some locals. You could be in a vid or something.  :dunno:
> 
> I did Peade's last one and the same producers are asking for my work on another SUV..
> *


***** please............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 11:25 AM~10838739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my best work. Just for you V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I know that's how you roll!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 02:24 PM~10838728
> *? how come you do not support some locals. You could be in a vid or something.  :dunno:
> 
> I did Peade's last one and the same producers are asking for my work on another SUV..
> *


THERE MUSIC IS BULLSHIT. I WAS RAISED UP ON 'OL SKOOL FUNK + MY INFLUENCE WAS ALWAYS WESTCOAST. KINFOLK ARE OUT THERE- AUNTIES, UNCS, CUTN's..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 02:25 PM~10838739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my best work. Just for you V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I WOULD HATE TO SEE YOUR WORST :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 10 2008, 12:27 PM~10838747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** please............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10838754
> *I know that's how you roll!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 12:32 PM~10838770
> *I WOULD HATE TO SEE YOUR WORST :uh:
> *


*****'s please the down force of the spoiler keeps MPG down. great add on. And you should hear when the 2 (12)s hit so hard it vibrates and makes a wave pattern on the roof... Those tires are great for traction..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10838807
> ******'s please the down force of the spoiler keeps MPG down. great add on. And you should hear when the 2 (12)s hit so hard it vibrates and makes a wave pattern on the roof... Those tires are great for traction..
> *


silly *****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 02:39 PM~10838813
> *silly *****!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MM HMM, SILLY RABBIT, TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS MERLIN


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10838813
> *silly *****!!!!!!!!!!
> *


naw them Raiders pants you got on!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## KadillakKing

damn yall nickaz been up in this bitch arguing for months now..... yall ever plan on just deadin da shyt.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 10 2008, 12:55 PM~10838902
> *damn yall nickaz been up in this bitch arguing for months now..... yall ever plan on just deadin da shyt.
> *


Not until Double V retires his line of cloths from the 80's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 10 2008, 02:55 PM~10838902
> *damn yall nickaz been up in this bitch arguing for months now..... yall ever plan on just deadin da shyt.
> *


NAW WE JUST CLOWNIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 03:09 PM~10838993
> *Not until Double V retires his line of cloths from the 80's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 01:21 PM~10839066
> *NAW WE JUST CLOWNIN
> *


Not me. Tight cloths went out in the 80's along with NFL pants!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 01:21 PM~10839066
> *NAW WE JUST CLOWNIN
> *


Not me. Tight cloths went out in the 80's along with NFL pants!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 01:26 PM~10839090
> *Not me. Tight cloths went out in the 80's along with NFL pants!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

GOING TO THE LINCOLN DEALER TOMORROW! WISH ME LUCK


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 01:44 PM~10839222
> *GOING TO THE LINCOLN DEALER TOMORROW!  WISH ME LUCK
> *


whatchu thinking about getting??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 11:52 AM~10838883
> *naw them Raiders pants you got on!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


not Raiders dumb ass!! just workout baggies that's all!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 10 2008, 11:55 AM~10838902
> *damn yall nickaz been up in this bitch arguing for months now..... yall ever plan on just deadin da shyt.
> *


who are you *****?! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 10 2008, 12:51 PM~10839279
> *whatchu thinking about getting??
> *


a white woman!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10839111
> *Not me. Tight cloths went out in the 80's along with NFL pants!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


so did ****** with ape arms...........


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 10 2008, 02:11 PM~10839469-->
> 
> 
> 
> a white woman!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 They don't take refunds....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 02:20 PM~10839520
> *so did ****** with ape arms...........
> *


----------



## manu samoa

DOUBLE V BABY!!! THE UNDISPUTED CHAMPEEN OF LAYITLOW!!!! KING OF ALL BLACKS!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 10 2008, 03:45 PM~10840126
> *DOUBLE V BABY!!! THE UNDISPUTED CHAMPEEN OF LAYITLOW!!!! KING OF ALL BLACKS!!!
> *


http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/mastabitchslap/*****.jpg

(sp) Champion


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 06:35 PM~10840449
> *http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/mastabitchslap/*****.jpg
> 
> (sp) Champion
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOU EAT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 10 2008, 03:51 PM~10839279
> *whatchu thinking about getting??
> *


A 44" MOONROOF


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 04:20 PM~10839520
> *so did ****** with ape arms...........
> *


****** DON'T WORK OUT LIKE THEY USED TOO. WE USED TO BE GLADIATORS BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## 187PURE

WHO KNOWS THE ORIGINAL SONG TO THE BEAT FOR BACKYARD BOOGIE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw8XzoXDQMk


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this dumb ass ***** fundi says he ain't Black!!!!!!!! is his signature the dumbest and most sellout shit you ever heard?! he's the Blackest and ashiest ***** on L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 07:14 PM~10840712
> *this dumb ass ***** fundi days he ain't Black!!!!!!!!  is his signature the dumbest and most sellout shit you ever heard?!  he's the Blackesy and ashiest ***** on L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what's the answer to my above question


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 02:17 PM~10838678
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=8tG6nuti70I&feature=related
> *


THAT'S THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 05:14 PM~10840712
> *this dumb ass ***** fundi days he ain't Black!!!!!!!!  is his signature the dumbest and most sellout shit you ever heard?!  he's the Blackesy and ashiest ***** on L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!!
> *


\

I was going to question that too!!!!!!! Some folks just don't know, or 
tend to forget.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

he can have all the "Rosanne's" he wants!!! he deserves them!!! I wish he would post his installs!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

new jersey in the house!!! englewood


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 05:40 PM~10840888
> *he can have all the "Rosanne's" he wants!!! he deserves them!!!  I wish he would post his installs!!!!!!
> *


***** I got a whole web sight. Not just other people pics. You see I'm act. In the picture...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 10 2008, 05:25 PM~10840788
> *\
> 
> I was going to question that too!!!!!!!  Some folks just don't know, or
> tend to forget.
> *


 :twak: 

Your a dumb ass. You speaking like you know me kid... I can tell you my roots all the way back to Africa and my family has a site to prove it.. I also believe a lot of young blacks tend to want some thing for nothing and wish to wing them of that stupid ass mentality that rap music has put into there heads!!! 

Don't go there because you don't know the meaning behind the word ^%$#@! . It can go for more then just one race. And if you take offence then you might just be one..  

Like I said My parents taught me to work for what i want and not just sit around and wanna.. And My first wife was black and she still is my best friend. All my friends are mixed up. Unlike some blacks in the world i think out side the box and see the world as a whole not just Black and white.. I do like clowning and I here shit all the time about that fucked install 3yrs ago but that's it .. I always will keep it real with you.. No matter if it hurts your little feelings..If I see a ****** i call a ****** out. Would do it to your face .. So Don't (?) me . try looking in the mirror..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 06:09 PM~10841656
> *:twak:
> 
> Your a dumb ass. You speaking like you know me kid... I can tell you my roots all the way back to Africa and my family has a site to prove it.. I also believe a lot of young blacks tend to want some thing for nothing and wish to wing them of that stupid ass mentality that rap music has put into there heads!!!
> 
> Don't go there because you don't know the meaning behind the word  ^%$#@! . It can go for more then just one race. And if you take offence then you might just be one..
> 
> Like I said My parents taught me to work for what i want and not just sit around and wanna.. And My first wife was black and she still is my best friend. All my friends are mixed up. Unlike some blacks in the world i think out side the box and see the world as a whole not just Black and white..  I do like clowning and I here shit all the time about that fucked install 3yrs ago but that's it .. I always will keep it real with you.. No matter if it hurts your little feelings..If I see a ****** i call a ****** out. Would do it to your face .. So Don't (?) me . try looking in the mirror..
> *


***** shut the fuck up!!!!! post the link of your website!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 07:37 PM~10841859
> ****** shut the fuck up!!!!!  post the link of your website!!!!!
> *


It been since day one!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Go under shows for newer pics. some fiber. need to learn how to do dash and seats.. All audio and electronics are done by me.. We all run dual batts and I also do all the motor work and hot rod mods..


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 04:35 PM~10840449
> *http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/mastabitchslap/*****.jpg
> 
> (sp) Champion
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 07:43 PM~10840902
> *new jersey in the house!!!  englewood
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 07:37 PM~10841859
> ****** shut the fuck up!!!!!  post the link of your website!!!!!
> *


I bet his people weren't even slaves!.....lol
Just when I thought things would be different, here ***** goes again!


----------



## 187PURE

SCOTTY BABY: SORRY I MISSED YOUR CALL LAST NIGHT. MY OLD LADY BEEN ON A "CHEWEY" SPREE FOR THE LAST COUPLE DAYS. SHE MUST WANT SOMETHING.. WRONG!! I'M GETTING MY MOONROOF, FUCK THAT!


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fgY5IQ1R8Ic&feature=related


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 07:09 PM~10841656
> *:twak:
> 
> Your a dumb ass. You speaking like you know me kid... I can tell you my roots all the way back to Africa and my family has a site to prove it.. I also believe a lot of young blacks tend to want some thing for nothing and wish to wing them of that stupid ass mentality that rap music has put into there heads!!!
> 
> Don't go there because you don't know the meaning behind the word  ^%$#@! . It can go for more then just one race. And if you take offence then you might just be one..
> 
> Like I said My parents taught me to work for what i want and not just sit around and wanna.. And My first wife was black and she still is my best friend. All my friends are mixed up. Unlike some blacks in the world i think out side the box and see the world as a whole not just Black and white..  I do like clowning and I here shit all the time about that fucked install 3yrs ago but that's it .. I always will keep it real with you.. No matter if it hurts your little feelings..If I see a ****** i call a ****** out. Would do it to your face .. So Don't (?) me . try looking in the mirror..
> *


*Lets get one thing straight you are talking to a grown ass man and not a kid!!! I did not come off insulting you, so why all the insults? You got that right I don't know you, and you don't no me, so talking to a man that you don't know you really need to watch your tone.  I was just stating the fact that you would put a statement saying that you were not black. How the hell you know I don't know 
meaning of the word *****, I do know it is used then just more than one race and 
not just BLACK. I put it like this "Everybody wants to be a ***** but don't nobody wants to be a *****". *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jun 11 2008, 06:42 AM~10844726-->
> 
> 
> 
> I bet his people weren't even slaves!.....lol
> Just when I thought things would be different, here ***** goes again!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on the OG land and the slave shack is back way on the property line. I got pics.. Like I said i know my African name , The white family that held us captive , And gave us over 40000 acres when they set us free. The name did not carry on because their sons died in wars and they have nothing but daughters left.. They are act still in NC.
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Jun 11 2008, 08:44 AM~10845259
> *Lets get one thing straight you are talking to a grown ass man and not a kid!!! I did not come off insulting you, so why all the insults? You got that right I don't know you, and you don't no me, so talking to a man that you don't know you really need to watch your tone.    I was just stating the fact that you would put a statement saying that you were not black. How the hell you know I don't know
> meaning of the word *****, I do know it is used then just more than one race and
> not just BLACK. I put it like this "Everybody wants to be a ***** but don't nobody wants to be a *****".
> *


Well you came of like a Boche Black cat. . Read the statement it does not say I am not black.. See what I mean about not reading and reacting to first glace.. I'm sorry if you took offence .But some peeps on this sight are just ignorant kids even when you meet them in person...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 06:43 PM~10841932
> *It been since day one!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go under shows for newer pics. some fiber. need to learn how to do dash and seats.. All audio and electronics are done by me.. We all run dual batts and I also do all the motor work and hot rod mods..
> *


post a link sellout uncle tom ass *****!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=b5pRd1WbE3E

THAT CADDY SHIT ON THE HIGHWAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uqpAYnjIm8w&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 08:22 AM~10845436
> *I live on the OG land and the slave shack is back way on the property line. I got pics..  Like I said i know my African name , The white family that held us captive , And gave us over 40000 acres when they set us free. The name did not carry on because their sons died in wars and they have nothing but daughters left.. They are act still in NC.
> 
> Well you came of like a Boche Black cat. . Read the statement it does not say I am not black.. See what I mean about not reading and reacting to first glace.. I'm sorry if  you took offence .But some peeps on this sight are just ignorant kids even when you meet them in person...
> *


you're the most ignorant fool on here!!!!!!!!!!!!! you don't have sense to buy a hotcomb!!!!!! or some kiddie relaxer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

I'm American with African Background

I'm proud to be a race and a creed of men from Africa!!! My Family where slaves in NC and bought our freedom ( some) and earned a whole town worth of land and other stuff.. 


That statement had nothing to do with deaning being black . I don't get why there is always some other black opening there mouth before they read and think.... Even with the I hate ****** statement. I hate ******* and would not let my kids grow up to be ones. you should too!!!!!! Nothing to do with being black. I want them and other blacks to be successful ****** on society or African Americans.. 

But like anything ( not saying you ) some blacks play follow the leader and not learn fact before they jump on the band wagon..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:23 AM~10845447
> *post a link sellout uncle tom ass *****!!!!!!
> *


 Classic case of Niggeritis right here!!!!! i have said the link on my Sig like 100 times... But yet this cat still has not read or tried to use it..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VBYtqEEGHEY&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zt3u6fYoSJU&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 08:34 AM~10845524
> *THIS ***** HAS LOST HIS MIND!! HOW CAN YOU NOT KNOW THE COLOR OF YOUR SKIN!!!! MOTHERFUCKER YOU'RE 2 STAGES AWAY FROM JIMMIE WALKER!!!!!! I WISH YOU KNEW HOW STUPID YOU LOOK ON HERE!!!!!! ***** GO TO THE HONKY WEBSITES AND SHUCK AND JIVE!!! GET THE FUCK OUT HERE!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

IS SHE PREGNANT OR JUST A FAT ASS WHALE?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

IF YOU DID THIS YOU'RE A SORRY MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Her Scotty go have a slight palpation..

View My Video


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!!!! WHO WAS THE JUDGE HELEN KELLER?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 08:43 AM~10845585
> * Her Scotty go have a slight palpation..
> 
> View My Video
> *


PALPATION?? ***** LEARN HOW TO SPELL!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.etc-nc.com/Memberspage/ourrydz.htm

THIS IS THIS *****'S TRUCK CLUB!!!!!!!!! STRAIGHT BULLSHIT!!! WHAT KIND OF ***** ROLLS LIKE THAT??????


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:42 AM~10845580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU DID THIS YOU'RE A SORRY MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!
> *


That's not even a Ford...


And your right I'm not a color of skin. I'm a race of people!!!!!!!!

And other have told you that at the begining of this thread.. :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 11 2008, 09:46 AM~10845607-->
> 
> 
> 
> PALPATION?? ***** LEARN HOW TO SPELL!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see what I mean. You are ignorant. Look it up. Medical turm..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:47 AM~10845619
> *http://www.etc-nc.com/Memberspage/ourrydz.htm
> 
> THIS IS THIS *****'S TRUCK CLUB!!!!!!!!!  STRAIGHT BULLSHIT!!! WHAT KIND OF ***** ROLLS LIKE THAT??????
> *


Not MY club. Our club. the lead trucks would roll circles around what you drive..  We also do allot for the military.. Your pretty pathetic ..


----------



## fundimotorsports

Wow.. Calling peeps clubs out. :nosad:

Thats not even a current page. Look at the dates!! :uh: You got to go to shows to see all our trucks we are over 25 ...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:44 AM~10845594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!!!!    WHO WAS THE JUDGE HELEN KELLER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 11:43 AM~10845585
> * Her Scotty go have a slight palpation..
> 
> View My Video
> *


DUDE YOUR WIERD :uh: I MEAN, THE CHICK IN THE BLACK GOT A FAT ASS, BUT WHO WANTS TO SEE THEM OTHER MOTHERFUCKERS??


----------



## fundimotorsports

Those are not Fords. We only have Fords in our club.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 08:52 AM~10845651
> *see what I mean. You are ignorant. Look it up. Medical turm..
> Not MY club. Our club. the lead trucks would roll circles around what you drive..  We also do allot for the military.. Your pretty pathetic ..
> *


ARE YOU FUCKING STUPID!!!!!!!! SORRY, I KNOW THE ANSWER!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

POST SOMETHING NEW THEN FUNGUS!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:44 AM~10845594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!!!!    WHO WAS THE JUDGE HELEN KELLER?
> *


yea man that does look pretty fuckin craptastic.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 09:44 AM~7381576
> *THREAD DEDICATED TO BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 12:44 PM~10845594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERLIN DID THAT INSTALL ALSO *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 12:11 PM~10845762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=HjVeazhEug0


----------



## TRUDAWG

Garage built!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 12:13 PM~10845772
> *Garage built!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ZOOM IN CANNON


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:13 AM~10845772
> *Garage built!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


as it should!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10845784
> *ZOOM IN CANNON
> *


NEVER MIND


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you still ain't shit TRu!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

punk ass G-body I buitl for my now punk ass ex-wife









Lil orange ride I used to have back in the day


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come on Fungus post up!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

I got plenty pics you chose to put ones of not even our vec up. I never tryed to hide or post next to something.  

There even a link at my house installing and working.. 

Like I said we all have fords trucks.. And go from SC , NC , VA . I aint got to prove when all you got to do is click on link that been in my sig for years...


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:40 AM~10845564
> *THIS ***** HAS LOST HIS MIND!! HOW CAN YOU NOT KNOW THE COLOR OF YOUR SKIN!!!!  MOTHERFUCKER YOU'RE 2 STAGES AWAY FROM JIMMIE WALKER!!!!!!  I WISH YOU KNEW HOW STUPID YOU LOOK ON HERE!!!!!!  ***** GO TO THE HONKY WEBSITES AND SHUCK AND JIVE!!! GET THE FUCK OUT HERE!!!!!!
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: Big Scotty you's a foo for dat.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Shit Homie even my kids built the're bikes (well put em together)!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

some rides...  

I don't post peeps new stuff.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come on Fungus post up!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 09:22 AM~10845831
> *I got plenty pics you chose to put ones of not even our vec up. I never tryed to hide or post next to something.
> 
> There even a link at my house installing and working..
> 
> Like I said we all have fords trucks.. And go from SC , NC , VA . I aint got to prove when all you got to do is click on link that been in my sig for years...
> *


please post!!!!!!! stop making excuses Fiddler!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

I ride bikes too niccuhs


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 09:27 AM~10845862
> *some rides...
> 
> I don't post peeps new stuff.
> *


O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!! MORE UNCLE TOM GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 10:26 AM~10845856
> *Shit Homie even my kids built the're bikes (well put em together)!!!!
> *


 And I have never said anything negative about your famly or rides.  Let alone any ones..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:29 AM~10845883
> *I ride bikes too niccuhs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


E-40 LOOKIN' ASS ***** ON A POLICE KAWASAKI AND SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 09:29 AM~10845889
> *And I have never said anything negative about your famly or rides.  Let alone any ones..
> *


***** YOU AIN'T POSTED SHIT!!!!!!!!!  IT'S NOT OUR FAULT YOUR SHIT IS BOOTY!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:29 AM~10845883
> *I ride bikes too niccuhs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME TOO NUCCA!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:31 AM~10845901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 10:29 AM~10845890
> *E-40 LOOKIN' ASS ***** ON A POLICE KAWASAKI AND SHIT!!!!!!!
> *


kick rocks niccuh!
I aint seen no pics YOU working on shit!
OH YEA I PAINT TOO!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 10:31 AM~10845900
> ****** YOU AIN'T POSTED SHIT!!!!!!!!!  IT'S NOT OUR FAULT YOUR SHIT IS BOOTY!!!!!
> *


 :uh: I bet your the clubs ass clown. They got to be proud of you and your e-thugin antics.. i thought your club had high standers and stuff. i thought there where big out there.. :dunno:


----------



## "G-Money"

Let me see if I can post up something my 67 Imp.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 09:33 AM~10845917
> *:uh:  I bet  your the clubs ass clown. They got to be proud of you and your e-thugin antics.. i thought your club had high standers and stuff. i thought there where big out there.. :dunno:
> *


STOP TAP DANCING AND POST!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:32 AM~10845915
> *kick rocks niccuh!
> I aint seen no pics YOU working on shit!
> OH YEA I PAINT TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU TOO SCARED TO GO BY THE SHOP NUCCA!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 10:34 AM~10845924
> *STOP TAP DANCING AND POST!!!!!
> *


I can't dance  

I just too lazy to go look thru years of cds and shit ...

Nice try on the bike. Thats not even your acct. on that !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trying to be the one upper and shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:36 AM~10845942
> *FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


copied my paint scheme too *****!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

my 72 Classic Caprice


----------



## TRUDAWG

> my 72 Classic Caprice
> [/b]


SEE THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!

DON'T JUST TALK ABOUT IT..................POST THAT SHIT UP!

THEY WANNA SEE HOW BLACK LOWRIDERS ROLL, WELL SHOW EM'


----------



## 187PURE

ON MOONROOFS: THE LINCOLN DEALERS OUT HERE SEND THEM OUT, AND THEY AINT 44s :angry: 

SOMEBODY PLUG ME IN WITH A # SO I CAN GET IT SHIPPED TO THE INSTALLER... PLEEZ!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 10:41 AM~10845983
> *ON MOONROOFS: THE LINCOLN DEALERS OUT HERE SEND THEM OUT, AND THEY AINT 44s :angry:
> 
> SOMEBODY PLUG ME IN WITH A # SO I CAN GET IT SHIPPED TO THE INSTALLER... PLEEZ!
> *


if you already got it, put it in yourself, it's not that hard, any body man worth his weight can spot weld it in and get it ready


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 09:38 AM~10845958
> *I can't dance
> 
> I just too lazy to go look thru years of cds and shit ...
> 
> Nice try on the bike. Thats not even your acct. on that !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trying to be the one upper and shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes ***** it was mine!! now it's "federally" owned!!! I have a heritage in pieces but I'm too lazy to mess with it!! see I can admit that I'm too busy or too lazy to finish my projects! at least I have projects! what do you have besides caveman genes and lack of lotion?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10845988
> *if you already got it, put it in yourself, it's not that hard, any body man worth his weight can spot weld it in and get it ready
> *


I AINT GOT IT. THE INSTALLER OVER IN JERSEY CAN ONLY GET A 41. IF I CAN GET HIM A 44, I KNOW HE CAN DO IT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:41 AM~10845980
> *SEE THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!
> 
> DON'T JUST TALK ABOUT IT..................POST THAT SHIT UP!
> 
> THEY WANNA SEE HOW BLACK LOWRIDERS ROLL, WELL SHOW EM'
> *


that's right


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 09:41 AM~10845983
> *ON MOONROOFS: THE LINCOLN DEALERS OUT HERE SEND THEM OUT, AND THEY AINT 44s :angry:
> 
> SOMEBODY PLUG ME IN WITH A # SO I CAN GET IT SHIPPED TO THE INSTALLER... PLEEZ!
> *


no


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 10:45 AM~10846006
> *I AINT GOT IT.  THE INSTALLER OVER IN JERSEY CAN ONLY GET A 41.  IF I CAN GET HIM A 44, I KNOW HE CAN DO IT
> *


there is a cat in the classifieds selling one right now!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come on fundi


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 12:43 PM~10845994
> *yes ***** it was mine!! now it's "federally" owned!!!  I have a heritage in pieces but I'm too lazy to mess with it!! see I can admit that I'm too busy or too lazy to finish my projects! at least I have projects! what do you have besides caveman genes and lack of lotion?
> *


DEEZAMN :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:32 AM~10845915
> *kick rocks niccuh!
> I aint seen no pics YOU working on shit!
> OH YEA I PAINT TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 12:45 PM~10846012
> *no
> *


READ MY MIDDLE FINGER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 12:46 PM~10846014
> *there is a cat in the classifieds selling one right now!
> *


who


----------



## "G-Money"

my old box chevy 1980


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 09:47 AM~10846025
> *READ MY MIDDLE FINGER
> *


no


----------



## "G-Money"

67 hitten 3


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 AM~10846024
> *
> 
> *


LOL.....niccuh you aint doing a damn thang.....lol


----------



## "G-Money"

trunk of the 80 box chevy.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:51 AM~10846046
> *LOL.....niccuh you aint doing a damn thang.....lol
> *


***** I work clean. that tpi was too fucking rich and the bitch was bogging on Dre's ass and he crying and shit!! so like always the big cousin had to come to the rescue!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 10:48 AM~10846029
> *who
> *


you have to search, but I thought I seen one for sale just the other day. If not Call Todd here at Street Life Customs in PHX, AZ he has the hook up


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 12:46 PM~10846014
> *there is a cat in the classifieds selling one right now!
> *


WHO?? WHAT CLASSIFIED FOOL?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 12:54 PM~10846080
> *you have to search, but I thought I seen one for sale just the other day. If not Call Todd here at Street Life Customs in PHX, AZ he has the hook up
> *


THANKS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 09:54 AM~10846080
> *you have to search, but I thought I seen one for sale just the other day. If not Call Todd here at Street Life Customs in PHX, AZ he has the hook up
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 10:51 AM~10846046
> *LOL.....niccuh you aint doing a damn thang.....lol
> *



Anybody that would work on a car like that with no side protection is crazy. Thats a posed pic.. Try again V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your ass sits around the shop.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 09:57 AM~10846107
> *Anybody that would work on a car like that with no side protection is crazy. Thats a posed pic.. Try again V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your ass sits around the shop..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


didn't need it if I was adjusting the fuel mixture you dumb ************!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I got caught in the act. the funny thing was me changing those elephants in the rear!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:01 AM~10846134
> *didn't need it if I was adjusting the fuel mixture you dumb ************!!!!!!!!!
> *


You still on the paint 80's negga.... Just the sweat from your skin could fuck that up. Yous a foney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What you adjusting it by finger tip and knob.. Wheres your gauge and feller fool.. You need to stop. Your ass was just taking a pic.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hell the fibers from that shirt would put scratches in the paint dumb ass..


----------



## DUVAL

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF WHITE LOWRIDERS :dunno:


----------



## fundimotorsports

that's 2 half truths and whole lies Ive caught you in today.. V.......... :0 Post some other pics from other peoples accounts.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 10:05 AM~10846161
> *You still on the paint 80's negga.... Just the sweat from your skin could fuck that up. Yous a foney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What you adjusting it by finger tip and knob.. Wheres your gauge and feller fool.. You need to stop. Your ass was just taking a pic.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hell the fibers from that shirt would put scratches in the paint dumb ass..
> *


you're not too bright are you!!!!!! what I had to do only took 10 seconds. how can cotton scratch? plus how can you tell the fibers of my shirt? oh, I forgot you wear those Urkel glasses!!!!!!! your glasses are so thick when you look at pictures in a magazine you can see people waving at you!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 10:08 AM~10846199
> *that's 2 half truths and whole lies Ive caught you in today.. V.......... :0 Post some other pics from other peoples accounts.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what lies *****? don't be mad because you haven't evoled into a **** sapien yet!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:13 AM~10846237
> *you're not too bright are you!!!!!!  what I had to do only took 10 seconds.  how can cotton scratch?  plus how can you tell the fibers of my shirt?  oh, I forgot you wear those Urkel glasses!!!!!!!  your glasses are so thick when you look at pictures in a magazine you can see people waving at you!!!!!
> *


 Smart enough to know not to put my hand and weight on some ones paint with out protection if I really was working on a Carb...


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 11 2008, 01:05 PM~10846169
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS OF WHITE LOWRIDERS  :dunno:
> *


IS THIS WHITE ENOUGH FOR YOU? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 11:03 AM~10838583
> *:0
> 
> I see those NFL Pants your wearing Negaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! (DV)
> 
> You can dress a trunk up but not yourself.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











your momma or stevie wonder still dresses you!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:22 AM~10846298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your momma or stevie wonder still dresses you!!!!!!!!
> *















I'm kinda diggin the cooter hat though :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.truckblog.com/forums/

stay your ass in here fungus


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** said Crazy Cooter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

damn, i think I used to see that orange ride in Detroit off of Warren? Did you buy it or sell it from someone in the area?



> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 10:20 AM~10845820
> *punk ass G-body I buitl for my now punk ass ex-wife
> 
> Lil orange ride I used to have back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

whats crackin scotty


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2008, 04:57 PM~10840594
> *WHO KNOWS THE ORIGINAL SONG TO THE BEAT FOR BACKYARD BOOGIE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw8XzoXDQMk
> *



I don't think there is an original song, there's nothing in the credits, I think Bobcat produced it.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:22 PM~10846297
> *IS THIS WHITE ENOUGH FOR YOU? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICEST PIC ON HERE YET J/K :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2008, 10:39 AM~10846444
> *whats crackin scotty
> *


give me a call baldy!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PATTI YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WILL DO SLIM!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:22 AM~10846298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your momma or stevie wonder still dresses you!!!!!!!!
> *


***** some of us work at shows and stuff. It was 100 plus and I was passing kids toys and school supplies out.. :uh: I had a Ford t -shirt and black dickies on. fool. the hat is a cooter hat though... lots of oil stains... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

MONCREIFIANS :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 02:10 PM~10848094
> ****** some of us work at shows and stuff. It was 100 plus and I was passing kids toys and school supplies out.. :uh:  I had a Ford t -shirt and black dickies on. fool. the hat is a cooter hat though... lots of oil stains... :biggrin:
> *


I work too I'm just not a field hand!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:33 PM~10837576
> *
> 
> *





cuzzo y u got your varsity jaccet on with your pj's????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

all city wideout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 01:20 PM~10845820
> *punk ass G-body I buitl for my now punk ass ex-wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil orange ride I used to have back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




its that the car that my homie from layedbac lux c.c. has now???????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 07:26 PM~10848640
> *all city wideout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




haha cuzz u was all hood 1st line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 11 2008, 05:25 PM~10848634
> *cuzzo y u got your varsity jaccet on with your pj's????????
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

That fade and those jammies..........fuckin' priceless


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 04:21 PM~10848603
> *I work too I'm just not a field hand!!!!!!!!
> *


Shows what you know. I know your a phony now. The cats behind the scene make the show go around.. Keep working on peeps cars laying on their paint or posting in Corney ass 80's gear..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 11 2008, 04:29 PM~10848656
> *its that the car that my homie from layedbac lux c.c. has now???????
> *


yea that's it, Jimmy in Detroit redid the car after I sold it


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 02:10 PM~10848094
> ****** some of us work at shows and stuff. It was 100 plus and I was passing kids toys and school supplies out.. :uh:  I had a Ford t -shirt and black dickies on. fool. the hat is a cooter hat though... lots of oil stains... :biggrin:
> *


my bad homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 11 2008, 03:30 PM~10848667
> *haha cuzz u was all hood 1st line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea I was!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 06:12 PM~10849903
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi desing a enclosure for my pathfinder please. gonna run 2 kicker cvt 10's. hook it up homie!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 07:20 PM~10849967
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 07:30 PM~10850073
> *fundi desing a enclosure for my pathfinder please.  gonna run 2 kicker cvt 10's.  hook it up homie!!!!!
> *












Hidden bat cap under fiber box. caddi coat paint..  getting ready to yank out for 2 more and another amp that we already have..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

well hook me up then!!!! looks good homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 10 2008, 03:35 PM~10840449
> *http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg251/mastabitchslap/*****.jpg
> 
> (sp) Champion
> *


 BIG SCOTTY WHO IS THIS UNCLE TOM NEGOR BY THE NAME OF FUNDIMENTAL?? DIDNT THIS NEE-GRO GET THE MEMO ??!! YOU CAN STOP THE DOUBLE V TRAIN FROM RUNNIN RIGHT OVER YOU FOOL!!!!! THIS R.I.F. (READING IS FUNDIMENTAL) FLUNK-OUT IS SHOOTING BLANKS WITH HIS ARSENIO HALL WEAK-ASS MATERIAL AND BIG SCOTTY CARRYING A FULL CLIP!!!!! BIG SCOTTY KING OF ALL BLACKS!!!!!! THE LAYITLOW WORLD CHAMPEEEN=DOUBLE V BABY!!
LAYITLOW CHUMPION OF SOMALIA= FUNDINGALING!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 12 2008, 12:07 AM~10851335
> *BIG SCOTTY WHO IS THIS UNCLE TOM NEGOR BY THE NAME OF FUNDIMENTAL?? DIDNT THIS NEE-GRO GET THE MEMO ??!! YOU CAN STOP THE DOUBLE V TRAIN FROM RUNNIN RIGHT OVER YOU FOOL!!!!! THIS R.I.F. (READING IS FUNDIMENTAL) FLUNK-OUT IS SHOOTING BLANKS WITH HIS ARSENIO HALL WEAK-ASS MATERIAL AND BIG SCOTTY CARRYING A FULL CLIP!!!!! BIG SCOTTY KING OF ALL BLACKS!!!!!! THE LAYITLOW WORLD CHAMPEEEN=DOUBLE V BABY!!
> LAYITLOW CHUMPION OF SOMALIA= FUNDINGALING!!
> *



WATCH WHAT YOU POST. FUNDI IS ON A **** TRIP TONIGHT AFTER GETTING HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM IN OFF TOPIC :tears: :tears:


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 11 2008, 08:26 PM~10851567
> *WATCH WHAT YOU POST. FUNDI IS ON A **** TRIP TONIGHT AFTER GETTING HIS ASS HANDED TO HIM IN OFF TOPIC :tears:  :tears:
> *


 im just supporting my only 'colored' 'homie' on layitlow.com.  ....the only other african-american i support is barack obama's wife's fat booty!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 11 2008, 09:30 PM~10850073-->
> 
> 
> 
> fundi desing a enclosure for my pathfinder please.  gonna run 2 kicker cvt 10's.  hook it up homie!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3^ft net 25-36in port 32hz tune (for a pair)
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 09:37 PM~10850136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden bat cap under fiber box. caddi coat paint..   getting ready to yank out for 2 more and another amp that we already have..
> *


mines better


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:30 PM~10850073
> *fundi desing a enclosure for my pathfinder please.  gonna run 2 kicker cvt 10's.  hook it up homie!!!!!
> *


AM I MISSING SOMETHING HERE?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:39 PM~10850160
> *well hook me up then!!!!  looks good homie
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 11 2008, 01:25 PM~10846320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda diggin the cooter hat though :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I SAW COOTER AT A CAR SHOW IN MARYLAND


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 11 2008, 01:47 PM~10846514
> *THATS NICEST PIC ON HERE YET J/K  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2008, 01:41 PM~10846465
> *I don't think there is an original song, there's nothing in the credits, I think Bobcat produced it.
> *


I DON'T KNOW. PEEP THE MUSIC AT THE SKATE DEPOT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 11 2008, 09:06 PM~10851975
> *3^ft net 25-36in port 32hz tune  (for a pair)
> mines better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it is better


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2008, 01:24 AM~10852545
> *it is better
> *


WHAT YOU DOING UP FOOL? DON'T YOU GOTTA GO TO WORK TOMORROW?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2008, 10:25 PM~10852551
> *WHAT YOU DOING UP FOOL?  DON'T YOU GOTTA GO TO WORK TOMORROW?
> *


I'm the boss ***** kick rocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QTUA5kmk_oM


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 11 2008, 10:06 PM~10851975
> *3^ft net 25-36in port 32hz tune  (for a pair)
> mines better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya it is. My first Fiber was this year..  i don't do it for a living or have a shop. just a dusty garage and some weekends..


----------



## TRUDAWG

Good moaning!
damn is it the weekend yet????


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 12 2008, 09:00 AM~10853371
> *Good moaning!
> damn is it the weekend yet????
> *


Gettin Close


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 12 2008, 09:00 AM~10853371
> *Good moaning!
> damn is it the weekend yet????
> *


SHIT, CAN'T WAIT. I'MA SEE THIS MOONROOF MAN TOMORROW IN JERSEY.


----------



## fundimotorsports

We just hit $4.10 for reg.. I'll be having a blockbuster weekend... :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 09:33 AM~10853561
> *We just hit $4.10 for reg.. I'll be having a blockbuster weekend... :angry:
> *


***** PLEEZ. TRY 4.50


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 10:38 AM~10853587
> ****** PLEEZ.  TRY 4.50
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 12 2008, 09:38 AM~10853589
> *:rofl:
> *


WHAT YOU LAUGHIN AT FOOL. MY POCKETS IS HURTIN :angry:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 10:41 AM~10853597
> *WHAT YOU LAUGHIN AT FOOL. MY POCKETS IS HURTIN :angry:
> *


 :uh: THAT'S NOT MY PROBLEM. BUT TO YOUR QUESTION.. I WAS LAUGHING AT THE WAY YOU RESPONDED TO FUNGUS


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 07:38 AM~10853587
> ****** PLEEZ.  TRY 4.50
> *


Shit but I stay out in the cut. Got to drive to do anything. At least you can take a sub or bus. NC don't have that option. And thats reg in my other truck. Mid in mine . And super in the Excursion and Bike... :angry:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 10:41 AM~10853600
> *Shit but I stay out in the cut. Got to drive to do anything. At least you can take a sub or bus. NC don't have that option. And thats reg in my other truck. Mid in mine . And super in the Excursion and Bike... :angry:
> *


LIES, LIES, AND MORE LIES :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## fundimotorsports

?. On that girl rap shop show on VH1 I think. Whose the black lowrider club on there last night.. :dunno: They paned too fast and bleeped out there shirts. But i swear not to be funny one looked like Big scotty hitting and hopping on the lime green Caddi..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 10:47 AM~10853627
> *?. On that girl rap shop show on VH1 I think. Whose the black lowrider club on there last night.. :dunno:  They paned too fast and bleeped out there shirts. But i swear not to be funny one looked like Big scotty hitting and hopping on the lime green Caddi..
> *


HEY FUNGUS... TAKE YOUR ASS BACK TO OFF TOPIC AND TAKE YOUR ASS WHOOPING LIKE A MAN PAHTNA!!!. ALL THAT SHIT YOU WAS TALKING AND NOW YOU DON'T WANT TO PLAY TODAY??? YOU AINT SHIT YOU NEVER WAS SHIT, FOR CHRIST SAKE YOU NEVER GONNA AMOUNT TO SHIT!!!


IM DONE WITH YOU LAME ASS ****!!! YOU NEED TO CHECK YO SELF BEFORE YOU RECK YO SELF!!!

AND THAT YOU FUCKEN ****!! IS REAL TALK!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 09:41 AM~10853600
> *Shit but I stay out in the cut. Got to drive to do anything. At least you can take a sub or bus. NC don't have that option. And thats reg in my other truck. Mid in mine . And super in the Excursion and Bike... :angry:
> *


I DO BE TAKING THE TROLLEY AND SUB TO WORK FROM TIME TO TIME. SHIAT, A 5 PACK OF TOKENS IS ONLY $7.50! MY LAC TAKES $10 TO AND FRO. FUCK THAT. I AINT TO PROUD TO TAKE SEPTA.


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 07:59 AM~10853686
> *I DO BE TAKING THE TROLLEY AND SUB TO WORK FROM TIME TO TIME.  SHIAT, A 5 PACK OF TOKENS IS ONLY $7.50!  MY LAC TAKES $10 TO AND FRO.  FUCK THAT.  I AINT TO PROUD TO TAKE SEPTA.
> *


I would love to have that option!!!!!!! Nc will not pass the laws to make it happen and our country bus go till 11. So that sucks to for city peeps.. The only option is if your in the medical or law fields. Then the have special lines for those hours..  Everybody else is screwed. People have Lost a lot of jobs out here. All I can do is be glad for what I got and push on..


----------



## REALTALK

BAWAHAHA FUNGUS YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 12 2008, 10:49 AM~10853640
> *HEY FUNGUS... TAKE YOUR ASS BACK TO OFF TOPIC AND TAKE YOUR ASS WHOOPING LIKE A MAN PAHTNA!!!. ALL THAT SHIT YOU WAS TALKING AND NOW  YOU DON'T WANT TO PLAY TODAY??? YOU AINT SHIT YOU NEVER WAS SHIT, FOR CHRIST SAKE YOU NEVER GONNA AMOUNT TO SHIT!!!
> IM DONE WITH YOU LAME ASS ****!!! YOU NEED TO CHECK YO SELF BEFORE YOU RECK YO SELF!!!
> 
> AND THAT YOU FUCKEN ****!! IS REAL TALK!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ben . I will say this and be done. V posted that pic to poke fun at me. i don't find it funny at all to talk about raping some ones 12yr daughter. Be gone.  Your ignorant to sit there and laugh at that shit and are supposed to be in the military at that.. I'm embarrassed to be on the same base as you right now......... :nosad:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 11:12 AM~10853748
> *Ben . I will say this and be done. V posted that pic to poke fun at me. i don't find it funny at all to talk about raping some ones 12yr daughter. Be gone.   Your ignorant to sit there and laugh at that shit and are supposed to be in the military at that.. I'm embarrassed to be on the same base as you right now......... :nosad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: MOTHERFUCKER KICK ROCKS BITCH!!! YOU HAVE NO FUCKEN CLUE WHERE I AM AT RIGHT NOW, SO STOP SAYING THAT YOUR ON BASE BECAUSE THEY WOULDN'T LET YOUR HOMOPHOBIC ASS ON BASE YOU FUCKEN CRIPPLED BITCH!!! 


YOU GOT FUCKEN OWNED IN OFF TOPIC YESTERDAY AND I WOULD SUGGEST THAT YOU KEEP MY NAME OUT OF YOUR FUCKEN MOUTH FROM NOW ON, UNLESS YOU WANT ANOTHER OWNING :0 

DID YOU EVER POST UP THEM PICS OF THAT GUY GETTING HIS ASS BEAT LAST NIGHT? REMEMBER YOU SENT SOMEBODY OVER TO HIS HOUSE TO HANDLE YOUR BUISNESS FOR YOU SINCE YOU WERE SO MUCH OF A PUSSY TO DO IT YOURSELF???


REMEMBER PICS ON THE INTERNET IS CREDABILITY IN YOUR BOOK RIGHT? CAME OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 12 2008, 10:15 AM~10853762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MOTHERFUCKER KICK ROCKS BITCH!!! YOU HAVE NO FUCKEN CLUE WHERE I AM AT RIGHT NOW, SO STOP SAYING THAT YOUR ON BASE BECAUSE THEY WOULDN'T LET YOUR HOMOPHOBIC ASS ON BASE YOU FUCKEN CRIPPLED BITCH!!!
> YOU GOT FUCKEN OWNED IN OFF TOPIC YESTERDAY AND I WOULD SUGGEST THAT YOU KEEP MY NAME OUT OF YOUR FUCKEN MOUTH FROM NOW ON, UNLESS YOU WANT ANOTHER OWNING :0
> 
> DID YOU EVER POST UP THEM PICS OF THAT GUY GETTING HIS ASS BEAT LAST NIGHT? REMEMBER YOU SENT SOMEBODY OVER TO HIS HOUSE TO HANDLE YOUR BUISNESS FOR YOU SINCE YOU WERE SO MUCH OF A PUSSY TO DO IT YOURSELF???
> REMEMBER PICS ON THE INTERNET IS CREDABILITY IN YOUR BOOK RIGHT? CAME OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!!!
> *


OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414270


----------



## fundimotorsports

> *You have chosen to ignore REALTALK. View this post · Un-ignore REALTALK*


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414270


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414270


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414270


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414270


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414270


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 08:19 AM~10853781
> *OWNED IN WHAT TOPIC? :0
> *


I did not get owned. he thinks some one rapping my 12yr is funny...


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 11:24 AM~10853803
> *I did not get owned. he thinks some one rapping my 12yr is funny...
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP FUNGUS. YOU DID GET OWNED YOU ****!!! THAT'S WHY YOU HAVE YET TO RETURN TO THAT TOPIC AND POST ANYTHING :0 THAT'S TRUE OWNAGE FOR YOU PAHTNA!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> *PATTY DUKEZ CALLED ME A "KNOW IT ALL RACIST" AFTER I OWNED HER ASS AT 12:44PM ON 22 APR 08
> 
> IF YOU AINT ON THE BUMPER THEN YOU AINT SHIT!!!!
> 
> TAKE YOUR OWNING LIKE A FUCKEN MAN FUNGUS!!
> YOUR WORSE THEN A GROUP OF BITCHES ON A SATURDAY NIGHT!!
> 
> DUVAL'S **** IS LAYITLOW'S #2 PUSSY!!! FUNGUS IS #1
> *


V would be proud of you bitting his ...............


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 11:32 AM~10853847
> *V would be proud of you bitting his ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*GET REAL FUNGUS!!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 12 2008, 10:24 AM~10853800
> *I WILL POST THE LINK FOR YOU MY FRIEND
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414270
> *


that was some funny ass shit


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:38 AM~10853886
> *that was some funny ass shit
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT HE PM'D THE MODS TO HAVE ME BANNED :nono: :nono: 



HE TRIES TO OWN PEOPLE ON HERE BUT JUST ENDS UP GETTING CLOWNED ON HIMSELF :tears: :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JAyw53ZRxLE&feature=related


****** WAKE UP!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 06:47 AM~10853627
> *?. On that girl rap shop show on VH1 I think. Whose the black lowrider club on there last night.. :dunno:  They paned too fast and bleeped out there shirts. But i swear not to be funny one looked like Big scotty hitting and hopping on the lime green Caddi..
> *


not me homie


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 12 2008, 12:18 PM~10854099
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ALLRIGHT FUNDI AND REALTALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS HAS GONE ON LONG ENOUGH!!!!!! #1 "REALTALK" YOU'RE NOT BLACK SO KICK ROCKS THIS IS FOR BLACK LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!! #2 FUNDI YOU'RE BLACK BUT YOU DON'T HAVE A RIDER KICK ROCKS THIS IS FOR ****** WHO HAVE RIDERS!! TAKE YOUR ELEMENTARY BULLSHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE!! WE'RE REAL RIDERS UP IN HERE AND ARE TIRED OF THE BULLSHIT!! FUNDI I'M THRU FUCKING WITH YOU ON THE REAL!! SO WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T RESPOND LIKE A FOOL TO THIS! WE DON'T WANT YOU 2 FOOLS UP IN HERE FUCKING UP REAL ******' RIDING THREAD!!!!!! SO ONCE AGAIN TO THE 2 OF YOU KICK ROCKS AND GO PLAY SOMEWHERE ELSE!!!! NOW I FEEL BETTER THAT I'VE VENTED!!!!!!

REMEMBER, I'M BEING COOL SO DON'T RESPOND LIKE A IDIOT!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2008, 12:22 PM~10854122
> *
> I WILL POST ANYWHERE I FEEL LIKE IT ON THIS MOTHAFUCKEN WEB SITE!! END OF FUCKEN STORY!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 12 2008, 08:26 AM~10854161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I WILL POST ANYWHERE I FEEL LIKE IT ON THIS MOTHAFUCKEN WEB SITE!! END OF FUCKEN STORY!!!
> *


never said I thought that. but you can do what you want and I'll do what "I want"..................


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2008, 12:35 PM~10854219
> *never said I thought that. but you can do what you want and I'll do what "I want"..................
> *


  I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR SAYING THAT  I WILL NOW LEAVE YOU ALONE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 12 2008, 08:26 AM~10854161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I WILL POST ANYWHERE I FEEL LIKE IT ON THIS MOTHAFUCKEN WEB SITE!! END OF FUCKEN STORY!!!
> *


do you really know what I do to you if I saw you in person? Steven King couldn't imagine it!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 12 2008, 08:36 AM~10854223
> *  I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR SAYING THAT   I WILL NOW LEAVE YOU ALONE
> *


good choice young man


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2008, 12:37 PM~10854230
> *good choice young man
> *


 :uh: NOW WHY WOULD YOU EVEN FOLLOW UP WITH A RUDE AS COMMENT LIKE THAT :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 08:38 AM~10853886
> *that was some funny ass shit
> *


It is funny becouse Ben talks to himself like 100 times.... :uh: And nothing funny about having sex with a 12yr girl. You would be pissed if it was your kid!!!


Those cats where on point last night!!!!! they had every era of low out on the set. even had a Elco on Black dubs that looked good!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2008, 12:36 PM~10854226
> *do you really know what I do to you if I saw you in person?  Steven King couldn't imagine it!!!
> *


 :uh: WEAK


----------



## fundimotorsports

V go back and look whose stalking who.... I have not responded to none of his shit today even though he keeps poping in and out. i was just pissed about my child comments.. he's on block. I don't even know what he saying...


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 12:40 PM~10854251
> *It is funny becouse Ben talks to himself like 100 times.... :uh:  And nothing funny about having sex with a 12yr girl. You would be pissed if it was your kid!!!
> Those cats where on point last night!!!!! they had every era of low out on the set. even had a Elco on Black dubs that looked good!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



FUNNY THING IS THAT YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW MY NAME BITCH!! YOUR GOING OFF OF WHAT PATTY CALLED ME?? FAKE AS ****!!! AND OH YEAH, BY THE WAY... WHEN YOU GONNA POST UP THEM PICS OF HOMEBOY GETTING HIS ASS BEAT OVER THE OWNING IN OFF TOPIC LAST NIGHT?


REMEMBER YOU SUPPOSIBLY SENT YOUR HOMIES OVER TO HIS HOUSE TO DO YOUR DIRTY WORK FOR YOU!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: PICS OR YOUR FULL OF SHIT!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 12:43 PM~10854268
> *V go back and look whose stalking who.... I have not responded to none of his shit today even though he keeps poping in and out. i was just pissed about my child comments.. he's on block. I don't even know what he saying...
> *



WELL LOOKS LIKE YOU BITCHED OUT ON GETTING AHOLD MY MY CO LIKE YOU SAID YOU WAS GONNA DO HOMIE!!! YOU A FAKE/LAME ASS ****!!!


KICK ROCKS ******!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Your right V . I don't have a car. But I do ride . Bike or full size I ride..  And I can say I built and worked with the best on this coast... I need tro come out there for some parts and paint. We don't have many options :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1Hh8BZNqsKA

:biggrin: DIPPIN' IN UR IMPALA WITH THE COLOR BAR GLOWING :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2008, 10:36 AM~10854226
> *do you really know what I do to you if I saw you in person?  Steven King couldn't imagine it!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## chevy_boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExWtwDYwOQU

:biggrin: DIPPIN' LATE NIGHT IN THE LAC WITH THAT 44" OPEN UNDER THE MOON LIGHT :0


----------



## "G-Money"

What is gas hitten for. Here it just jumped to 4.19 for reg


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 12 2008, 01:24 PM~10855114
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExWtwDYwOQU
> 
> :biggrin: DIPPIN' LATE NIGHT IN THE LAC WITH THAT 44" OPEN UNDER THE MOON LIGHT  :0
> *


FUCK YOU!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> What is gas hitten for. Here it just jumped to 4.19 for reg
> [/b]


shit is about 4.09 out here. I don't even care dawg, I'm tired of bitchen about it, I just fill my shit up and deal with it. Luckily I only work 3 miles from my job.


----------



## 187PURE

TRU GOOD LOOKIN ON THAT INFO HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 12:13 PM~10855490
> *FUCK YOU!
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU........


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 12 2008, 11:24 AM~10855114
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExWtwDYwOQU
> 
> :biggrin: DIPPIN' LATE NIGHT IN THE LAC WITH THAT 44" OPEN UNDER THE MOON LIGHT  :0
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbqR4Lv3_Us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQtmkoakjOc&feature=related

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 12 2008, 04:02 PM~10856351
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbqR4Lv3_Us
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQtmkoakjOc&feature=related
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


trudawg gave me connects on a 42, but now i gotta have a 44


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 12 2008, 10:04 AM~10854428
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=1Hh8BZNqsKA
> 
> :biggrin: DIPPIN' IN UR IMPALA WITH THE COLOR BAR GLOWING  :0
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JWmwRZDfKE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pePFNOX12m0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 02:07 PM~10856382
> *trudawg gave me connects on a 42, but now i gotta have a 44
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THA HITS


----------



## TRUDAWG

Can't watch Youtube videos here at work!! :angry: :angry: :|


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 02:07 PM~10856382
> *trudawg gave me connects on a 42, but now i gotta have a 44
> *


I have a '44...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i do to so :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 12 2008, 08:12 AM~10853195
> *Ya it is. My first Fiber was this year..   i don't do it for a living or have a shop. just a dusty garage and some weekends..
> *


I dont do it for a living either...... all of my work is done in a 3car garage behind my house  . the days of dealing with cheapass and lazy muthafuckas are long behind me. just like I told my boy meade... "backyard built, fuck what you heard"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 03:21 PM~10856920
> *i do to so :uh:
> *



Got Kandie and patterns around the 44" too....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 12 2008, 04:35 PM~10857457
> *I dont do it for a living either...... all of my work is done in a 3car garage behind my house   . the days of dealing with cheapass and lazy muthafuckas are long behind me.  just like I told my boy meade... "backyard built, fuck what you heard"
> *


Yeah foo'...you know what your doin' too Mr. Master certified MECP Installer....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2008, 07:42 PM~10857497
> *Got Kandie and patterns around the 44" too....
> *


ahhhhh give me sum time fool :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 04:48 PM~10857528
> *ahhhhh give me sum time fool :biggrin:
> *


 How much time???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2008, 07:49 PM~10857531
> *How much time???
> *


long time cuz im jus making it by


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi and realtalk I warned you................ be cool!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

my 4 sittin in storage still tryin to get lil parts 4 it and working on it here n there with my strugglin pay, but this how it sits now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hardtimes right now :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 04:52 PM~10857553
> *long time cuz im jus making it by
> *


Thats what everybody who ain't building their car say. You gotta want it and make things happen...or else nothing will. It's gonna take at LEAST 25k to get your car clean. And if you ain't got the credit or loan to make it happen, you gotta make some major moves and sacrifices....trust me. This is for you...

http://www.hotrod.com/projectbuild/1969_ch...ring/index.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i know what it takes homie, theres just alot of shit going on right now! even hardtimes aint going to stop me from building my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 05:14 PM~10857681
> *i know what it takes homie, theres just alot of shit going on right now! even hardtimes aint going to stop me from building my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 Good to hear that. I want 30 day progress reports!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao: i do my best pops, what do i get if i keep my grades up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 05:19 PM~10857709
> *:roflmao:  i do my best pops, what do i get if i keep my grades up
> *


RESPECT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl: yea :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 05:23 PM~10857729
> *:rofl:  yea :uh:
> *


 I'm serious. this is big boy shit. you wanna be called a rida (like we all do) you gotta earn it and pay for it. unless you wanna fake it till you make it and be an ol' t-shirt rida. if you makin' taco bell money...go in the bicycle section.

I'm just givin' u a pep talk.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so you a big boy rida :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 05:32 PM~10857779
> *so you a big boy rida :roflmao:
> *


I don't have the best '64 in the world but it's very decent and can hold it's own in my class. I don't wanna boast cuz people don't like that..but i'm doing what i can to enjoy cruising and competing on a good level.

So what are your next plans for your car?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 04:55 PM~10857570
> *my 4 sittin in storage still tryin to get lil parts 4 it and working on it here n there with my strugglin pay, but this how it sits now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Body looks good. You should look into an indoor storage.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2008, 05:10 PM~10857659
> *Thats what everybody who ain't building their car say. You gotta want it and make things happen...or else nothing will. It's gonna take at LEAST 25k to get your car clean. And if you ain't got the credit or loan to make it happen, you gotta make some major moves and sacrifices....trust me. This is for you...
> 
> http://www.hotrod.com/projectbuild/1969_ch...ring/index.html
> *


This is real talk right here.


----------



## 187PURE

IS THERE A BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE 42 AND THE 44 MOONROOF?.. I MEAN, IS IT EASILY NOTICABLE?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 05:14 PM~10857681
> *i know what it takes homie, theres just alot of shit going on right now! even hardtimes aint going to stop me from building my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I feel you on having alot of things going on, but you also have to be real with yourself. If you don't have the finances or means to build your car the way you want, maybe you should put it off until a later date when you have things in order. I'm not telling you this because I'm trying to belittle you. I'm telling you this because I'm going through it myself. I have far larger priorities (son) than building a car right now. I don't know your priorities or responsibilities, but maybe you should evaluate them, weigh the pros and cons, and see the conclusion you come up with.

I understand wanting to be out on the street dippin' and showing your pride through your ride, but if it's not within your means to do it, it's just not in your means. Doesn't make you any less of a rider. It's just not your time.

Question; how are you the president of a car club, but your car isn't together? Not blasting you. I was just curious.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10858947
> *IS THERE A BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE 42 AND THE 44 MOONROOF?..  I MEAN, IS IT EASILY NOTICABLE?
> *


If you've seen enough cars with a 42" and a 44" you'll eventually notice the difference.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2008, 08:42 PM~10857848
> *I don't have the best '64 in the world but it's very decent and can hold it's own in my class. I don't wanna boast cuz people don't like that..but i'm doing what i can to enjoy cruising and competing on a good level.
> 
> So what are your next plans for your car?
> *


waiting on getting my fully reinforced and molded frame :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 12 2008, 11:20 PM~10859074
> *I feel you on having alot of things going on, but you also have to be real with yourself. If you don't have the finances or means to build your car the way you want, maybe you should put it off until a later date when you have things in order. I'm not telling you this because I'm trying to belittle you. I'm telling you this because I'm going through it myself. I have far larger priorities (son) than building a car right now. I don't know your priorities or responsibilities, but maybe you should evaluate them, weigh the pros and cons, and see the conclusion you come up with.
> 
> I understand wanting to be out on the street dippin' and showing your pride through your ride, but if it's not within your means to do it, it's just not in your means. Doesn't make you any less of a rider. It's just not your time.
> 
> Question; how are you the president of a car club, but your car isn't together? Not blasting you. I was just curious.
> *


i feel that thats why im going slow on my 64, i got a baby on the way and gettin my house shit ready for the fam plus pops is really sick  , but in the process im fuckin with the 64 a lil at a time. then i got a job thats fucking with my hours , and going back to school. im the president of my club it was sumthin i always wanted to do, and enjoy it with other people like my friends that like lowriding. my shit might not be tight n ready but im getting there by doing it the right way beleave that


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10860386
> *i feel that thats why im going slow on my 64, i got a baby on the way and gettin my house shit ready for the fam plus pops is really sick  , but in the process im fuckin with the 64 a lil at a time. then i got a job thats fucking with my hours , and going back to school. im the president of my club it was sumthin i always wanted to do, and enjoy it with other people like my friends that like lowriding. my shit might not be tight n ready but im getting there by doing it the right way beleave that
> *


From what you posted above, building a car shouldn't be a priority. You have aot to deal with. I'm sure you want your car to be clean, tight, and hot, but that takes alot of money. No less than $20K.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 13 2008, 01:44 AM~10860451
> *From what you posted above, building a car shouldn't be a priority. You have aot to deal with. I'm sure you want your car to be clean, tight, and hot, but that takes alot of money. No less than $20K.
> *


i know that, its just a escape to i guess from whatever goin on ya know? it aint stopping me from doin what i got to do first but cant get on it how i want ya know because of the situation to,


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 12 2008, 10:47 PM~10860479
> *i know that, its just a escape to i guess from whatever goin on ya know? it aint stopping me from doin what i got to do first but cant get on it how i want ya know because of the situation to,
> *


I can relate to your desire to build your car. I have that same desire, but circumstances are in control of that. That's why I'm trying to sell my car. I'm spending more in storage than what I have into it. In my case, it's not good economics.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 13 2008, 12:37 AM~10860386
> *i feel that thats why im going slow on my 64, i got a baby on the way and gettin my house shit ready for the fam plus pops is really sick  , but in the process im fuckin with the 64 a lil at a time. then i got a job thats fucking with my hours , and going back to school. im the president of my club it was sumthin i always wanted to do, and enjoy it with other people like my friends that like lowriding. my shit might not be tight n ready but im getting there by doing it the right way beleave that
> *



Keep doing ya thang cuzz. Spending grip on a rida is all in tha game, whether you doing it over time or for some people that do it off top cuzz they got it like that. Shit you know I been on the cpe for about 2 years and in it damn near 15k.......and to me it ain't much to look at until *I* throw my paint on. Keep living out your dream, I know I am. This is the *life* we love.....key word is the life G.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 13 2008, 01:03 AM~10860611
> *I can relate to your desire to build your car. I have that same desire, but circumstances are in control of that. That's why I'm trying to sell my car. I'm spending more in storage than what I have into it. In my case, it's not good economics.
> *


psssst... sshhhh... sell that moonroof G :ugh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 13 2008, 12:44 AM~10860451
> *From what you posted above, building a car shouldn't be a priority. You have aot to deal with. I'm sure you want your car to be clean, tight, and hot, but that takes alot of money. No less than $20K.
> *


MAN FUCK THAT!! EAT RAMEN NOODLES, DRESS LIKE A BUMB, THE HELL WITH BITCHES, AND BUILD YOUR RIDER!! IF YOU HAVE TO, LIVE IN A CARDBOARD BOX. YOU'LL BE READY IN A YEAR. GAURENTEED!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

OH YEAH.. YALL ****** DONE DROVE ME CRAZY 'BOUT THAT MOONROOF. I WAS SLEEP DREAMING BOUT THE MAWFUCKA. WIFEY SAID I WAS CUSSIN A ***** OUT IN MY SLEEP. SHE SAID, YOU WAS LIKE THAT AINT NO 44 BITCH. I ALMOST SPILLED THE BEANS BUT I CAUGHT MYSELF. NEXT THING YOU KNOW, SHE'LL BE ALL UP IN MY BUSINESS (COUNTING!).


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 12 2008, 08:20 PM~10859074
> *I feel you on having alot of things going on, but you also have to be real with yourself. If you don't have the finances or means to build your car the way you want, maybe you should put it off until a later date when you have things in order. I'm not telling you this because I'm trying to belittle you. I'm telling you this because I'm going through it myself. I have far larger priorities (son) than building a car right now. I don't know your priorities or responsibilities, but maybe you should evaluate them, weigh the pros and cons, and see the conclusion you come up with.
> 
> I understand wanting to be out on the street dippin' and showing your pride through your ride, but if it's not within your means to do it, it's just not in your means. Doesn't make you any less of a rider. It's just not your time.
> 
> Question; how are you the president of a car club, but your car isn't together? Not blasting you. I was just curious.
> *


my car was down and out for 4 years before I got to ride again!
But I built other shit in the meantime, had temporary rides, but I knew someday I'd be rollin in the FOE again. The funny thing is for along time I *THOUGHT* it was about the money, but it wasn't. It was about the *MOTIVATION!*
I know unfortunatley money is a big motivator, but *ALOT* of things can be done by *YOU*. I know sometimes I looked at my ride and thought I don't even konw where to START! But like anything else in life you have to set goals and prioritise. I used to type up a list of things to be done, and tape it to my bathroom mirror, and in the garage, then I would put in work to get it done.
Alot of my motivation came from sucka's looking at me like there goes the "cat with no ride" that talks all that shit, and I was tired of being that person. I also got tired of being the cat with the mediocre ride, so I made a point to tighten up every loose end. There is nothing someone can look at my ride and say "this or that is fucked up" Plus I RIDE MY SHIT, will drive long distances to car shows. Hit my shit on the freeway! Don't get me wrong, I don't have a super show car w/ 50 G's into it, and probably never will, but I'm sastified with my shit, when I look at my shit I don't see the flaws that only I know are there, I see a nice ride that I PERSONALLY LIKE.
Even if it takes you awhile put away a lil loot every week or month, stop eating out, give up beer, weed, squares whatever. Buy your parts one at a time and just stack em away, cuz that day is coming!
CF touched on a good point, and I think a lot of cats can't see the forest because of the tree's. I was one of them, but it's all about sacrifice, dedication, and motivation. Just depends on WHAT movtivates you! I get motivated from Haters, just like that T.I song, I swear that was my theme song! Now I just wanna have a clean, (WORKING) car! You wouldn't believe how many cats out here in the west can't even work on their shit, and dont know nuthing bout motors, hydros, paint ETC. Just got some money to pay another maufucker. The real props goes to those who know how and are willilng to put in work.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2008, 03:58 AM~10861218
> *psssst... sshhhh... sell that moonroof G :ugh:
> *


It's already in my car. I told you where to get one. Break bread and get it done.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 13 2008, 02:50 AM~10860847
> *Keep doing ya thang cuzz.  Spending grip on a rida is all in tha game, whether you doing it over time or for some people that do it off top cuzz they got it like that.  Shit you know I been on the cpe for about 2 years and in it damn near 15k.......and to me it ain't much to look at until I throw my paint on.  Keep living out your dream, I know I am.  This is the life we love.....key word is the life G.
> *


thats real talk homie i love the life


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2008, 12:16 AM~10852510
> *I SAW COOTER AT A CAR SHOW IN MARYLAND
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2008, 04:29 PM~10857756
> *I'm serious. this is big boy shit. you wanna be called a rida (like we all do) you gotta earn it and pay for it. unless you wanna fake it till you make it and be an ol' t-shirt rida. if you makin' taco bell money...go in the bicycle section.
> 
> I'm just givin' u a pep talk.
> *


BITCH YOU AIN'T NEVER BUILT A CAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

back to the business at hand I still have those hot ass gates!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Skim


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2008, 04:16 AM~10861233
> *OH YEAH..  YALL ****** DONE DROVE ME CRAZY 'BOUT THAT MOONROOF.  I WAS SLEEP DREAMING BOUT THE MAWFUCKA.  WIFEY SAID I WAS CUSSIN A ***** OUT IN MY SLEEP.  SHE SAID, YOU WAS LIKE THAT AINT NO 44 BITCH.  I ALMOST SPILLED THE BEANS BUT I CAUGHT MYSELF.  NEXT THING YOU KNOW, SHE'LL BE ALL UP IN MY BUSINESS (COUNTING!).
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"NIGHTMARES OF A 44" MOON" FILM AT 11:00.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 13 2008, 08:40 AM~10862501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "NIGHTMARES OF A 44" MOON" FILM AT 11:00..........  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2008, 09:46 AM~10862527
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE WHATS GOOD.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 13 2008, 08:47 AM~10862534
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE WHATS GOOD.......
> *


CHILLIN


----------



## staylow




----------



## boricua619`

:werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by staylow_@Jun 13 2008, 09:34 AM~10862852
> *
> *


RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2008, 11:35 AM~10863239
> *RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 13 2008, 02:37 PM~10863263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BITCH, YOU AINT NO COWBOYFAN!!!* :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what self respecting Black man would roll this!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2008, 02:41 PM~10863290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what self respecting Black man would roll this!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2008, 11:41 AM~10863290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what self respecting Black man would roll this!!!
> *


See I am a cowboy fan. I was for real now you wanna play .. Y don't you post some more pics of shit that was so called took away by the MAN!!!!!!

:0 

You see I got cars . i just don't post shit up. I also got a bike. Thats in my garage not took !!! Like I said before you always tring to prove something with those old ass pics . At least my fat body is behind the wheel of something instead of posting next to it or behind a screne e-thuging.. 

Realtalk. you got owned in your 5 topics get out. I can't see what you are saying.. take your shit to OT..  

I'm not shit talking any more Deboooo.. You got your proof pics up!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 13 2008, 02:48 PM~10863344
> *See I am a cowboy fan. I was for real now you wanna play .. Y don't you post some more pics of shit that was so called took away by the MAN!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> You see I got cars . i just don't post shit up. I also got a bike. Thats in my garage not took !!! Like I said before you always tring to prove something with those old ass pics . At least my fat body is behind the wheel of something instead of posting next to it or behind a screne e-thuging..
> 
> Realtalk. you got owned in your 5 topics get out. I can't see what you are saying.. take your shit to OT..
> 
> I'm not shit talking any more Deboooo.. You got your proof pics up!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: *THIS ******!!!*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2008, 10:35 AM~10862469
> *sup Skim
> *


what up man, getting ready to head to Tulsa Individuals picnic this weekend.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2008, 02:05 PM~10863505
> *what up man, getting ready to head to Tulsa Individuals picnic this weekend.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10863505
> *what up man, getting ready to head to Tulsa Individuals picnic this weekend.
> *


have fun homie!!! call me when you touchdown there


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2008, 12:18 PM~10863606
> *have fun homie!!!  call me when you touch down there
> *




:uh: 



jus fuckin around ! sup scotty?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sup fellas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2008, 04:02 AM~10861223
> *MAN FUCK THAT!!  EAT RAMEN NOODLES, DRESS LIKE A BUMB, THE HELL WITH BITCHES, AND BUILD YOUR RIDER!!  IF YOU HAVE TO, LIVE IN A CARDBOARD BOX.  YOU'LL BE READY IN A YEAR.  GAURENTEED!! :biggrin:
> *


Funny, but theres truth in this. Personally, I've downgraded my apartment and moved to pay lesser rent, sold my extra cars, lost several girlfriends including a fiance', continue to work 80+ hours at my 3 jobs, sell on ebay & craigslist, pawned my guns, etc just to finance my car. These actions have allowed me to build my car to where it is now since I started on it in Oct' 06. That along with good friends who are very knowledgeable in Lowriding. 

As Trudawg pointed out, motivation over money(MOM). if your motivated and inspired YOU WILL make things happen. Wether it's gettin the money or making the sacrifices. Success is a derivative from this. If this so-called "life" as you say is that serious to you the ALL those things you stated that are holding you back are merely excuses. I'm tryin' to give you some perspective bro. It makes you look bad when you have a signature like you do. Have you ever rode on 13's? You've been a memeber on LIL since 2001..have you ever even had a Lowrider? "IV Life Rider" and that means what now? 

Be humble brother because you're frontin yourself off. Look at Tyrone. He don't boast and he clearly says how Lowrding is not a priority to him and his actions demonstrate that. Thats respectable and understandable. Have you ever been in the hood and heard the term "You're doing too much homie" used. I'm not belittling you. In fact, I'm taking the time to explain to you the real while most won't. 

Be humble, hustle hard and cut all the rider this and that and car club stuff out. You can' get on the race track w/o a race car you know what 'm sayin'? 



> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 13 2008, 07:04 AM~10861683
> *my car was down and out for 4 years before I got to ride again!
> But I built other shit in the meantime, had temporary rides, but I knew someday I'd be rollin in the FOE again. The funny thing is for along time I THOUGHT it was about the money, but it wasn't. It was about the MOTIVATION!
> I know unfortunatley money is a big motivator, but ALOT of things can be done by YOU. I know sometimes I looked at my ride and thought I don't even konw where to START! But like anything else in life you have to set goals and prioritise. I used to type up a list of things to be done, and tape it to my bathroom mirror, and in the garage, then I would put in work to get it done.
> Alot of my motivation came from sucka's looking at me like there goes the "cat with no ride" that talks all that shit, and I was tired of being that person. I also got tired of being the cat with the mediocre ride, so I made a point to tighten up every loose end. There is nothing someone can look at my ride and say "this or that is fucked up" Plus I RIDE MY SHIT, will drive long distances to car shows. Hit my shit on the freeway! Don't get me wrong, I don't have a super show car w/ 50 G's into it, and probably never will, but I'm sastified with my shit, when I look at my shit I don't see the flaws that only I know are there, I see a nice ride that I PERSONALLY LIKE.
> Even if it takes you awhile put away a lil loot every week or month, stop eating out, give up beer, weed, squares whatever. Buy your parts one at a time and just stack em away, cuz that day is coming!
> CF touched on a good point, and I think a lot of cats can't see the forest because of the tree's. I was one of them, but it's all about sacrifice, dedication, and motivation. Just depends on WHAT movtivates you! I get motivated from Haters, just like that T.I song, I swear that was my theme song! Now I just wanna have a clean, (WORKING) car! You wouldn't believe how many cats out here in the west can't even work on their shit, and dont know nuthing bout motors, hydros, paint ETC. Just got some money to pay another maufucker. The real props goes to those who know how and are willilng to put in work.
> *


I agree with most of this but i find issue with your last comments about people building their own shit. Personally I know a fair amount of skill when it comes to work. Especially component matching and assemble/disassembly. Most of my car was built by someone else. Well known names actually. But my point is, I've worked my ass off in order to pay them for their work on my car. Which is fair and looking at the big picture, good for Lowriding in general when u think about it. Theres a big amount of pride that comes with building your own ride with your own hands but that all it really is. Pride and Ego. You can say I don't know how to paint or what not, but I can say you can't work 80+ hours or manage other people, shops and friends on the buildup of your car like I can. See, it's just a pride thing is all. In reality both of us are earning it, just in different ways. Neither of us are "cheating"..if there is such a thing. the Real Props, as you say, go to the guys who busts his ass for his Lowrider. One way or another, he has to work for it to earn it. 



> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Jun 13 2008, 07:29 AM~10861791-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's already in my car. I told you where to get one. Break bread and get it done.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, one phone call can get you your roof.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 13 2008, 09:27 AM~10862426
> *BITCH YOU AIN'T NEVER BUILT A CAR!!!!!!!!
> *


Don't you have some diapers to change?? This is rider talk for riders building cars. You still on the National Black Lampoon vacation in suburbia. They shoulda casted you instead of ice Cube in that movie..are we there yet. You the black Al Bundy. Your days of lowriding are over..u a pathfinder drivin' bench warmer now. Take note as u witness the Finest the Shaw has to offer!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

my 63 will be shaw worthy by next summer Groovin foe Life!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 13 2008, 05:22 PM~10865679
> *my 63 will be shaw worthy by next summer Groovin foe Life!!!
> *


Mooovin'! You never told me what plans you got for the trays system?


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.poobutton.com/


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 03:42 PM~10865099
> *Funny, but theres truth in this. Personally, I've downgraded my apartment and moved to pay lesser rent, sold my extra cars, lost several girlfriends including a fiance', continue to work 80+ hours at my 3 jobs, sell on ebay & craigslist, pawned my guns, etc just to finance my car. These actions have allowed me to build my car to where it is now since I started on it in Oct' 06. That along with good friends who are very knowledgeable in Lowriding.
> 
> As Trudawg pointed out, motivation over money(MOM). if your motivated and inspired YOU WILL make things happen. Wether it's gettin the money or making the sacrifices. Success is a derivative from this. If this so-called "life" as you say is that serious to you the ALL those things you stated that are holding you back are merely excuses. I'm tryin' to give you some perspective bro. It makes you look bad  when you have a signature like you do. Have you ever rode on 13's? You've been a memeber on LIL since 2001..have you ever even had a Lowrider? "IV Life Rider" and that means what now?
> 
> Be humble brother because you're frontin yourself off. Look at Tyrone. He don't boast and he clearly says how Lowrding is not a priority to him and his actions demonstrate that. Thats respectable and understandable. Have you ever been in the hood and heard the term "You're doing too much homie" used. I'm not belittling you. In fact, I'm taking the time to explain to you the real while most won't.
> 
> Be humble, hustle hard and cut all the rider this and that and car club stuff out. You can' get on the race track w/o a race car you know what 'm sayin'?
> I agree with most of this but i find issue with your last comments about people building their own shit. Personally I know a fair amount of skill when it comes to work. Especially component matching and assemble/disassembly. Most of my car was built by someone else. Well known names actually. But my point is, I've worked my ass off in order to pay them for their work on my car. Which is fair and looking at the big picture, good for Lowriding in general when u think about it. Theres a big amount of pride that comes with building your own ride with your own hands but that all it really is. Pride and Ego. You can say I don't know how to paint or what not, but I can say you can't work 80+ hours or manage other people, shops and friends on the buildup of your car like I can. See, it's just a pride thing is all. In reality both of us are earning it, just in different ways. Neither of us are "cheating"..if there is such a thing. the Real Props, as you say, go to the guys who busts his ass for his Lowrider. One way or another, he has to work for it to earn it.
> Yes, one phone call can get you your roof.
> Don't you have some diapers to change?? This is rider talk for riders building cars. You still on the National Black Lampoon vacation in suburbia. They shoulda casted you instead of ice Cube in that movie..are we there yet. You the black Al Bundy. Your days of lowriding are over..u a pathfinder drivin' bench warmer now. Take note as u witness the Finest the Shaw has to offer!!!!
> *


Excellent points! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 05:42 PM~10865099
> *
> Yes, one phone call can get you your roof.
> *


ONE PHONE CALL MY ASS. IT AINT THAT EASY. BRETT WILL NOT SELL ANY; HE ONLY INSTALLS THE ONES HE HAS IN STOCK. I WOULD HAVE TO TAKE THE 6 HOUR DRIVE IN ORDER TO GET IT DONE BY HIM. THE YOUNG G ONLY HAS A 42. A CHICANO IN SOUTH GATE IS SELLING ONE FOR $1500+SHIPPING (WHICH IS OUTRAGOUS). YOU SEE, YALL MUTHAFUCKAS OUT WEST ARE SPOILED BECAUSE YOU HAVE THINGS AT ARMS REACH. OVER HERE, I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS ABOUT REAL LOWRIDING. THE REST OF PHILLY AINT READY FOR THAT YET. THEREFORE, IT'S HARD TO GET WHAT I NEED. PUSH COME TO SHOVE, I MIGHT GET THE ONE IN JERSEY THAT'S VERY NEARLY A 42".


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 13 2008, 09:29 AM~10861791
> *It's already in my car. I told you where to get one. Break bread and get it done.
> *


THEN TAKE IT OUT AND SELL IT TO ME MAWFUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2008, 07:55 PM~10866540
> *ONE PHONE CALL MY ASS.  IT AINT THAT EASY.  BRETT WILL NOT SELL ANY; HE ONLY INSTALLS THE ONES HE HAS IN STOCK.  I WOULD HAVE TO TAKE THE 6 HOUR DRIVE IN ORDER TO GET IT DONE BY HIM.  THE YOUNG G ONLY HAS A 42.  A CHICANO IN SOUTH GATE IS SELLING ONE FOR $1500+SHIPPING (WHICH IS OUTRAGOUS).  YOU SEE, YALL MUTHAFUCKAS OUT WEST ARE SPOILED BECAUSE YOU HAVE THINGS AT ARMS REACH.  OVER HERE, I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS ABOUT REAL LOWRIDING.  THE REST OF PHILLY AINT READY FOR THAT YET.  THEREFORE, IT'S HARD TO GET WHAT I NEED.  PUSH COME TO SHOVE, I MIGHT GET THE ONE IN JERSEY THAT'S VERY NEARLY A 42".
> *


 I know a couple OG's up and around there. And there black.. You need to check out Rollin Ryder's videos.. :yes: Plenty Low-rider on this coast.. !!!! How you going to down all these hard working brother's and browns out here dude.... Now parts wise yes it sucks.. West coat got swap meets and all things to get stuff. Unlike having to order here witch cost more then the part. Or $900 13 china wheels. I know there's a sucker born every minute at this rim shop down town.. Or a 7000 non chrome install.. Got to love 10gs for paint and you can see bondo!!!!!!! :uh: Sucks over here but getting better. Some browns and Blacks coming out..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2008, 07:55 PM~10866540
> *ONE PHONE CALL MY ASS.  IT AINT THAT EASY.  BRETT WILL NOT SELL ANY; HE ONLY INSTALLS THE ONES HE HAS IN STOCK.  I WOULD HAVE TO TAKE THE 6 HOUR DRIVE IN ORDER TO GET IT DONE BY HIM.  THE YOUNG G ONLY HAS A 42.  A CHICANO IN SOUTH GATE IS SELLING ONE FOR $1500+SHIPPING (WHICH IS OUTRAGOUS).  YOU SEE, YALL MUTHAFUCKAS OUT WEST ARE SPOILED BECAUSE YOU HAVE THINGS AT ARMS REACH.  OVER HERE, I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS ABOUT REAL LOWRIDING.  THE REST OF PHILLY AINT READY FOR THAT YET.  THEREFORE, IT'S HARD TO GET WHAT I NEED.  PUSH COME TO SHOVE, I MIGHT GET THE ONE IN JERSEY THAT'S VERY NEARLY A 42".
> *


take that drive then foo...OR send me $500.00 and I'll get you one and ship it. serious. the 42 is cool too.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 08:08 PM~10866598
> *take that drive then foo...OR send me $500.00 and I'll get you one and ship it. serious. the 42 is cool too.
> *


Sup CF whats hattnin with the Blonde?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 13 2008, 06:04 PM~10865932
> *Excellent points!  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Tyrone. What u been up to?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 13 2008, 08:13 PM~10866618
> *Sup CF  whats hattnin with the Blonde?
> *


U black Bu??? :uh:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Nope homie.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 13 2008, 08:13 PM~10866618
> *Sup CF  whats hattnin with the Blonde?
> *


The Blonde will be done this year God willing...
Putting the engine 350 SBC and 350 tranny in soon after their rebuilt. I have all the billet pullies, Taylor wires, ceramic headers, Mallory ignition, Holley 600, Edelbrock 2701 manifold, 260 Amp Iraggi alternator, PS pump, billet brackets, Accell chrome coil, etc. ready. All is chromed or polished. After that, I'm puttin' in a polished Mattson radiator with dual Spal electric fans..then I have to send the whole damn car to KillerGlass here in So. Cal (KillerGlass.com) so they can shape and fit all my hoses :uh: It's a never ending struggle. 

After that, I'm gonna put the front clip on, have it color sanded and striped by Mike Lamberson then buffed and polished and waxed. After that, the digital dash and sound system needs to be put in and wired up. I have the digital dash and most of the stereo components now. Pioneer HU/EQ/DVD and Fosgate subs/mids/highs with Knukonceptz.com wiring. Amps will either be old PPI, Fosgate Power or Sundown audio.

After that, finish all the exterior moldings and chrome and put in the power windows and the Cars 1 saddle brown interior kit that I have and mount the plaque when Jesse gives it to me. Somewhere in between all that, I'll get lifted. Frame is already wrapped and rear end is shortened.

Thanks for askin' homie.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 08:35 PM~10866719
> *The Blonde will be done this year God willing...
> Putting the engine 350 SBC and 350 tranny in soon after their rebuilt. I have all the billet pullies, Taylor wires, ceramic headers, Mallory ignition, Holley 600, Edelbrock 2701 manifold,  260 Amp Iraggi alternator, PS pump, billet brackets, Accell chrome coil, etc. ready. All is chromed or polished. After that, I'm puttin' in a polished Mattson radiator with dual Spal electric fans..then I have to send the whole damn car to KillerGlass here in So. Cal (KillerGlass.com) so they can shape and fit all my hoses :uh: It's a never ending struggle.
> 
> After that, I'm gonna put the front clip on, have it color sanded and striped by Mike Lamberson then buffed and polished and waxed. After that, the digital dash and sound system needs to be put in and wired up. I have the digital dash and most of the stereo components now. Pioneer HU/EQ/DVD and Fosgate subs/mids/highs with Knukonceptz.com wiring. Amps will either be old PPI, Fosgate Power or Sundown audio.
> 
> After that, finish all the exterior moldings and chrome and put in the power windows and the Cars 1 saddle brown interior kit that I have and mount the plaque when Jesse gives it to me. Somewhere in between all that, I'll get lifted. Frame is already wrapped and rear end is shortened.
> 
> Thanks for askin' homie.
> *


Damn you been busy. Is that dash a dakota?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 13 2008, 08:38 PM~10866739
> *Damn you been busy.  Is that dash a dakota?
> *


Yes, had it done in custom yellow too to match my paint. Mr.Impala/Bowtie Connection hooked me up. Hopefully I'll be the first one out to have the first yellow digital dash in Lowriding.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 08:44 PM~10866769
> *Yes, had it done in custom yellow too to match my paint. Mr.Impala/Bowtie Connection hooked me up. Hopefully I'll be the first one out to have the first yellow digital dash in Lowriding.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this is killerglass.they can do it in yellow also. to me, color is the new chrome.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=osommbJ5nw4&feature=related


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 08:49 PM~10866800
> *this is killerglass.they can do it in yellow also. to me, color is the new chrome.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=osommbJ5nw4&feature=related
> *


 :0 Damn thats points for originality right there. I like it. Are they high tempered glass or plexi? I'm coming down in July for the picnic, bring some pics if the hoses are done by then.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 13 2008, 08:59 PM~10866858
> *:0  Damn thats points for originality right there. I like it.  Are they high tempered glass or plexi?    I'm coming down in July for the picnic, bring some pics if the hoses are done by then.
> *


Some shit called "Pyrex" glass. It don't fade or break. They incorporate led's into them for night illumination and they sell dye packs to color your coolant or water. Cool shit if it's done right. the hoses won't be done by then but the trans and engine should be. Shoot me your number before you come and we'll meet at the show on July 13th.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

sounds good CF.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 02:42 PM~10865099
> *Funny, but theres truth in this. Personally, I've downgraded my apartment and moved to pay lesser rent, sold my extra cars, lost several girlfriends including a fiance', continue to work 80+ hours at my 3 jobs, sell on ebay & craigslist, pawned my guns, etc just to finance my car. These actions have allowed me to build my car to where it is now since I started on it in Oct' 06. That along with good friends who are very knowledgeable in Lowriding.
> 
> As Trudawg pointed out, motivation over money(MOM). if your motivated and inspired YOU WILL make things happen. Wether it's gettin the money or making the sacrifices. Success is a derivative from this. If this so-called "life" as you say is that serious to you the ALL those things you stated that are holding you back are merely excuses. I'm tryin' to give you some perspective bro. It makes you look bad  when you have a signature like you do. Have you ever rode on 13's? You've been a memeber on LIL since 2001..have you ever even had a Lowrider? "IV Life Rider" and that means what now?
> 
> Be humble brother because you're frontin yourself off. Look at Tyrone. He don't boast and he clearly says how Lowrding is not a priority to him and his actions demonstrate that. Thats respectable and understandable. Have you ever been in the hood and heard the term "You're doing too much homie" used. I'm not belittling you. In fact, I'm taking the time to explain to you the real while most won't.
> 
> Be humble, hustle hard and cut all the rider this and that and car club stuff out. You can' get on the race track w/o a race car you know what 'm sayin'?
> I agree with most of this but i find issue with your last comments about people building their own shit. Personally I know a fair amount of skill when it comes to work. Especially component matching and assemble/disassembly. Most of my car was built by someone else. Well known names actually. But my point is, I've worked my ass off in order to pay them for their work on my car. Which is fair and looking at the big picture, good for Lowriding in general when u think about it. Theres a big amount of pride that comes with building your own ride with your own hands but that all it really is. Pride and Ego. You can say I don't know how to paint or what not, but I can say you can't work 80+ hours or manage other people, shops and friends on the buildup of your car like I can. See, it's just a pride thing is all. In reality both of us are earning it, just in different ways. Neither of us are "cheating"..if there is such a thing. the Real Props, as you say, go to the guys who busts his ass for his Lowrider. One way or another, he has to work for it to earn it.
> Yes, one phone call can get you your roof.
> Don't you have some diapers to change?? This is rider talk for riders building cars. You still on the National Black Lampoon vacation in suburbia. They shoulda casted you instead of ice Cube in that movie..are we there yet. You the black Al Bundy. Your days of lowriding are over..u a pathfinder drivin' bench warmer now. Take note as u witness the Finest the Shaw has to offer!!!!
> *


first os all you never cruised the shaw bitch!! plus if my ridin days are over why do I have shit sitting around gathering dust? and hop bitch who's putting on your front end and your hydros?! takes you years to build a car it takes me weeks! so bitch a pathfinder is many that I roll but you can come and mow my lawns to make some extra money so you can pay me to finish your car!! so eat a dick you border jumpin' wanna be Black fake ass cholo ****** ass Rodney Alan Rippie look a like!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10866589
> *I know a couple OG's up and around there. And there black.. You need to check out Rollin Ryder's videos.. :yes: Plenty Low-rider on this coast.. !!!! How you going to down all these hard working brother's and browns out here dude.... Now parts wise yes it sucks.. West coat got swap meets and all things to get stuff. Unlike having to order here witch cost more then the part. Or $900 13 china wheels. I know there's a sucker born every minute at this rim shop down town.. Or a 7000 non chrome install.. Got to love 10gs for paint and you can see bondo!!!!!!!  :uh: Sucks over here but getting better. Some browns and Blacks coming out..
> *


DAWG, I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT. I'M HERE IN PHILLY EVERYDAY AND MAWFUCKAS IS PERPERTRATIN A FRAUD. THEY TRY TO BE ON SOME "DOWN SOUTH SHIT" AND THAT AINT EVEN LEGITE BECAUSE THEY AINT GOT PAINT; THEY JUST THROW ON SOME BIG WHEELS AND ROLL WIT IT. NOW ME, I'M OUT HERE LOWRIDIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA AND MUTHAFUCKAS CALL ME THE KING OF THE STREETS, SO TO SPEEK. I KNOW THAT'S FAR FROM TRUE BECAUSE OUT THERE I WOULD NEVER BRING MY SHIT ON THE SHAW AND FLOSS. MY FAM-BAM IS OUT THERE; BEEN OUT THERE FOR OVER 30 YEARS. THAT'S WHY I HAVE SO MUCH WEST COAST INFLUENCE FROM BEING PART RAISED ON THE LEFT. YEAH PHILLY IS COOL AND ALL, BUT I KNOW BETTER. ANYWAY, I'MA BUILD ME SOME CLEAN SHIT IN TUCSON SO WHEN I COME BACK I'M ON THE MAP! STAY TUNED...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 14 2008, 01:44 AM~10867663
> *first os all you never cruised the shaw bitch!! plus if my ridin days are over why do I have shit sitting around gathering dust?  and hop bitch who's putting on your front end and your hydros?!  takes you years to build a car it takes me weeks!  so bitch a pathfinder is many that I roll but you can come and mow my lawns to make some extra money so you can pay me to finish your car!!  so eat a dick you border jumpin' wanna be Black fake ass cholo ****** ass Rodney Alan Rippie look a like!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: TAKE IT EASY YO! I'MA WAKE MY WIFE UP! :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

AY YO, WHAT THE FUCK DO THESE HOODRAT BITCHES WANT NOWADAYS?? I COULD'NT PULL SHIT AT THE BAR TONIGHT! BITCHES SHAKIN THEY ASS, GYRATIN ALL OVER THE PLACE.. BUT SOON AS IT'S LAST CALL FOR ALCOHOL THESE BITCHES WANNA SUCK SOME SHIT UP AND ROLL OUT :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

show fundi's picture and you'll get all the hoes!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I told you Shaw to put some mexicans in your avatar!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 14 2008, 03:17 AM~10867744
> *show fundi's picture and you'll  get all the hoes!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 FUNDI WAS SEEN LAST NIGHT ON THE BOULEVARD HITTING SWITCHES


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2008, 11:49 PM~10867671
> *DAWG, I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT.  I'M HERE IN PHILLY EVERYDAY AND MAWFUCKAS IS PERPERTRATIN A FRAUD.  THEY TRY TO BE ON SOME "DOWN SOUTH SHIT" AND THAT AINT EVEN LEGITE BECAUSE THEY AINT GOT PAINT; THEY JUST THROW ON SOME BIG WHEELS AND ROLL WIT IT.  NOW ME, I'M OUT HERE LOWRIDIN LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA AND MUTHAFUCKAS CALL ME THE KING OF THE STREETS, SO TO SPEEK.  I KNOW THAT'S FAR FROM TRUE BECAUSE OUT THERE I WOULD NEVER BRING MY SHIT ON THE SHAW AND FLOSS.  MY FAM-BAM IS OUT THERE; BEEN OUT THERE FOR OVER 30 YEARS.  THAT'S WHY I HAVE SO MUCH WEST COAST INFLUENCE FROM BEING PART RAISED ON THE LEFT.  YEAH PHILLY IS COOL AND ALL, BUT I KNOW BETTER.  ANYWAY, I'MA BUILD ME SOME CLEAN SHIT IN TUCSON SO WHEN I COME BACK I'M ON THE MAP!  STAY TUNED...
> *


I see what your saying ands that the in thing down here too. But The cats that act build shit on this coast give all probs to this coast. There a hudge history over here too.. Ive built cars and still say east coast. that what makes you real in my book. I stayed 15yrs out there and still NC is my home since driving age.. Like i said there are whole chapters of Lowrider over and up there. You just got to get past you 50mile cruz limit. ( you said) :biggrin: In fact 4 shot up there last night with the caddi , some other car they took.. And I know damn well they ride around Philly with paint and 13's...But your right them sum hating ***** on this coast got a love when they pull next to you and say. ( when you getting sum rims) Or they act try to measure your 13's... :uh: Yes I act had a group pull up on me in the 76 and ask. when you getting them thangs. get that shit of the ground.. :uh: And it's sad the every vid out has rides with just bolt on BS. No custom , shaving , cutting done. All these shows are just who can bolt the most on a ride.. !!!!! Only down side of the E.. But there at least 40 in NC and SC hahahha..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 14 2008, 12:17 AM~10867744
> *show fundi's picture and you'll  get all the hoes!!!!!!
> *


 Why would you walk around with another mans pic at a bar. Unless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 14 2008, 05:33 AM~10868155
> *Why would you walk around with another mans pic at a bar. Unless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


to show people that I'm kind to the retarded!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 14 2008, 12:19 AM~10867746
> *I told you Shaw to put some mexicans in your avatar!!!!!
> *


 haha...now stay on topic bitch.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 14 2008, 12:25 PM~10869394
> *to show people that I'm kind to the retarded!!!!!
> *


I'm cripple jugerknot...  you really ned to find newer pics then 1999 too..

On the real anyone find out what club that was on VH1 . rapper show.? ladies .. 

`I also wana wish safe travel for a those on the road this weekend and happy fathers day. Hopefully all can see there kids and enjoy. times are tuff and fam is all you got..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 14 2008, 04:58 PM~10870500
> *:biggrin:
> *


Get of line and go ride your kids in the pathfinder...... :0 Or at least make sum in that SUV!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 14 2008, 08:32 AM~10868151
> *I see what your saying ands that the in thing down here too. But The cats that act build shit on this coast give all probs to this coast. There a hudge history over here too.. Ive built cars and still say east coast. that what makes you real in my book. I stayed 15yrs out there and still NC is my home since driving age.. Like i said there are whole chapters of Lowrider over and up there. You just got to  get past you 50mile cruz limit. ( you said) :biggrin: In fact 4 shot up there last night with the caddi , some other car they took.. And I know damn well they ride around Philly with paint and 13's...But your right them sum hating ***** on this coast got a love when they pull next to you and say. ( when you getting sum rims) Or they act try to measure your 13's... :uh:  Yes I act had a group pull up on me in the 76 and ask. when you getting them thangs.  get that shit of the ground.. :uh:  And it's sad the every vid out has rides  with just bolt on BS. No custom , shaving , cutting done. All these shows are just who can bolt the most on a ride.. !!!!! Only down side of the E.. But there at least 40 in NC and SC hahahha..
> *


WHAT DID THIS ***** JUST SAY?? IT SOUNDED KINDA JIBBERISH


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 14 2008, 10:45 PM~10871123
> *WHAT DID THIS ***** JUST SAY??  IT SOUNDED KINDA JIBBERISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 14 2008, 07:45 PM~10871123
> *WHAT DID THIS ***** JUST SAY??  IT SOUNDED KINDA JIBBERISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

Be on the streets *****!!!!! Kaddi looking for that ass to hand you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neige

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 14 2008, 10:44 PM~10871449
> *
> *


here pussy tasted like peaches i tell ya


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 14 2008, 10:44 PM~10871449
> *:uh:
> 
> Be on the streets *****!!!!! Kaddi looking for that ass to hand you!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT ***** AINT DOING NOTHING


----------



## 187PURE

_HAPPY FATHER'S DAY WEENIES!!_


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jun 15 2008, 05:27 AM~10872466-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT ***** AINT DOING NOTHING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 15 2008, 05:28 AM~10872468
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY WEENIES!!
> *


You got to have sex / plus knock up a women to be a dad.....
:twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HAPPY F DAY HOMEBOYS  THIS MY FIRST FATHERS DAY CUZ MY GURL PREGNANT WITH MY BABY :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Neige_@Jun 14 2008, 11:45 PM~10871461
> *here pussy tasted like peaches i tell ya
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNDIOWNED!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 14 2008, 10:45 PM~10871123
> *WHAT DID THIS ***** JUST SAY??  IT SOUNDED KINDA JIBBERISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CO-SIGNED!!! :werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 14 2008, 05:04 PM~10870801
> *Get of line and go ride your kids in the pathfinder...... :0  Or at least make sum in that SUV!!!!!!!!
> *


didn't I tell you to leave.......


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 15 2008, 12:09 PM~10873932
> *didn't I tell you to leave.......
> *


and who are you.. o ya . You carry pics of men around asking on how they look!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cripn8ez

happy fathers day fuccer'z.............


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats good and happy fathers day to y'all too...

Look out for and support my homeboy Young Dre who's rap carreer is starting to take off. He's been around a long time, I've known him many years...you might see the rider in his videos next year...K's up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkXzkWiaX6I


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 15 2008, 08:26 AM~10872822
> *CO-SIGNED!!! :werd:
> *


wear is the little troll. He normally stays around. But yet builds a low rider. funny no matter how long I'm off , that fucker has post every where!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


should we post up some of his great work!!!!!!!!!



> *Here's ben wire install have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One noid BS. he know s his installs. I got more just PM me..*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Jun 15 2008, 07:41 PM~10875079-->
> 
> 
> 
> wear is the little troll. He normally stays around. But yet builds a low rider. funny no matter how long I'm off  , that fucker has post every where!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> should we post up some of his great work!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LET ME SHOW YOU HOW EASY IT IS TO POST BULLSHIT AS YOU ARE DOING RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FUNDIMOTORSPORTS_@Apr 24 2008, 12:23 PM~10492655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 15 2008, 07:41 PM~10875079
> *wear is the little troll. He normally stays around. But yet builds a low rider. funny no matter how long I'm off  , that fucker has post every where!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> should we post up some of his great work!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LET ME SHOW YOU HOW EASY IT IS TO POST BULLSHIT AS YOU ARE DOING RIGHT NOW!!!




> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OF THE PAINT JOBS THAT I HAVE DONE OVER THE YEARS
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2008, 07:55 PM~10866540
> *ONE PHONE CALL MY ASS.  IT AINT THAT EASY.  BRETT WILL NOT SELL ANY; HE ONLY INSTALLS THE ONES HE HAS IN STOCK.  I WOULD HAVE TO TAKE THE 6 HOUR DRIVE IN ORDER TO GET IT DONE BY HIM.  THE YOUNG G ONLY HAS A 42.  A CHICANO IN SOUTH GATE IS SELLING ONE FOR $1500+SHIPPING (WHICH IS OUTRAGOUS).  YOU SEE, YALL MUTHAFUCKAS OUT WEST ARE SPOILED BECAUSE YOU HAVE THINGS AT ARMS REACH.  OVER HERE, I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT KNOWS WHAT TIME IT IS ABOUT REAL LOWRIDING.  THE REST OF PHILLY AINT READY FOR THAT YET.  THEREFORE, IT'S HARD TO GET WHAT I NEED.  PUSH COME TO SHOVE, I MIGHT GET THE ONE IN JERSEY THAT'S VERY NEARLY A 42".
> *


Hold up! Weren't you the one telling 'Crawling '64' to eat Top Ramen to get his car finished? Now, you're on here crying about a moonroof for your car? You can miss me with that.

Spanky sold me a moonroof back in '03. Took it out and shipped it to me. I didn't find anyone to install it until '05. Before I found my installer (Hector Terrazas), I was prepared to fly someone from L.A. to Chicago to install it. Luckily, I found Hector and he installs them correctly. He was trained by Sunroof Performers and has all the correct tools. He doesn't graft the metal from the donor car into the one getting the moonroof. He uses the existing metal. I'm not stating this to disrespect those grafting the metal. I'm letting it be known my was done professionally.

So, break bread with Brett and take the six hour drive to Rochester, New York to get a moonroof put in your car.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 13 2008, 08:15 PM~10866630
> *Whats up Tyrone.  What u been up to?
> *


Working, Matt. Handling my business. What's been up with you?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 15 2008, 07:13 PM~10875219
> *Hold up! Weren't you the one telling 'Crawling '64' to eat Top Ramen to get his car finished? Now, you're on here crying about a moonroof for your car? You can miss me with that.
> 
> Spanky sold me a moonroof back in '03. Took it out and shipped it to me. I didn't find anyone to install it until '05. Before I found my installer (Hector Terrazas), I was prepared to fly someone from L.A. to Chicago to install it. Luckily, I found Hector and he installs them correctly. He was trained by Sunroof Performers and has all the correct tools. He doesn't graft the metal from the donor car into the one getting the moonroof. He uses the existing metal. I'm not stating this to disrespect those grafting the metal. I'm letting it be known my was done professionally.
> 
> So, break bread with Brett and take the six hour drive to Rochester, New York to get a moonroof put in your car.
> *


 :worship: YOU RIGHT DAWG.. I'M SORRY


----------



## 187PURE

I GOT MY MIND MADE UP. I'MA FALL BACK, STACK BREAD, AND GET ME A 44


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2008, 03:42 PM~10865099
> * the Real Props, as you say, go to the guys who busts his ass for his Lowrider. One way or another, he has to work for it to earn it.
> *


Yes I agree with that wholeheartedly


187....man have you been hitting the junk-yards?? Back in the D I used to see them all day long in old caddy's and lincolns. I'm sure you got some yards out there, just break out the phone book and start calling them


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 16 2008, 09:16 AM~10878574
> *Yes I agree with that wholeheartedly
> 187....man have you been hitting the junk-yards?? Back in the D I used to see them all day long in old caddy's and lincolns. I'm sure you got some yards out there, just break out the phone book and start calling them
> *


THESE YARDS SUCK OVER HERE!! LET ME GET YOUR ADVICE. IF THE SUNROOF INSTALLERS CAN INSTALL A 41 DO YOU THINK THEY CAN INSTALL A 44?


----------



## TRUDAWG

don't see why not.
If all esle fails just get a sliding rag :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

jus chop the top off :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 16 2008, 10:20 AM~10878786
> *don't see why not.
> If all esle fails just get a sliding rag :biggrin:
> *


I'M COOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 16 2008, 07:36 AM~10878848
> *I'M COOL
> *


a cool fool


----------



## Cut N 3's

> LET ME SHOW YOU HOW EASY IT IS TO POST BULLSHIT AS YOU ARE DOING RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OF THE PAINT JOBS THAT I HAVE DONE OVER THE YEARS
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> U work for Candyman?
Click to expand...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

na he work for candyyams :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 16 2008, 07:51 AM~10878908
> *na he work for candyyams :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:43 AM~10845994
> *yes ***** it was mine!! now it's "federally" owned!!!  I have a heritage in pieces but I'm too lazy to mess with it!! see I can admit that I'm too busy or too lazy to finish my projects! at least I have projects! what do you have besides caveman genes and lack of lotion?
> *


I kill myself sometimes!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 16 2008, 11:49 AM~10878900
> *    U work for Candyman?
> *


 :uh:  NO, I WAS MAKING A POINT HOMIE. FUNGUS POSTED UP SOME BULLSHIT THAT'S GONNA GET HIM RESTRICTED TO THE HOOVER ROUND FOR LIFE. EVERYTIME HE POST'S UP HIS LIES HE CANN'T POST UP THE LINK OR SHOW PROOF OF WHAT TOPIC THAT CAME FROM. THAT'S HOW YOU KNOW HE'S FULL OF SHIT AND HAS A BAG OF LIES  


TO YOUR QUESTION NO, I DO NOT WORK FOR FABIAN. HE'S A BAD MOTHERFUCKER THOUGH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 16 2008, 08:38 AM~10879247
> *:uh:  NO, I WAS MAKING A POINT HOMIE. FUNGUS POSTED UP SOME BULLSHIT THAT'S GONNA GET HIM RESTRICTED TO THE HOOVER ROUND FOR LIFE. EVERYTIME HE POST'S UP HIS LIES HE CANN'T POST UP THE LINK OR SHOW PROOF OF WHAT TOPIC THAT CAME FROM. THAT'S HOW YOU KNOW HE'S FULL OF SHIT AND HAS A BAG OF LIES
> TO YOUR QUESTION NO, I DO NOT WORK FOR FABIAN. HE'S A BAD MOTHERFUCKER THOUGH
> *


do you paint?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 12:49 PM~10879322
> *do you paint?
> *


  SHIT I WISH HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 01:01 PM~10879412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 15 2008, 05:15 PM~10875224
> *Working, Matt. Handling my business. What's been up with you?
> *


Same here. Working. Taking care of the fam. Trying to 90 out the lac one piece at a time.  I still need a copy of that low profile album. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 16 2008, 05:10 PM~10883068
> *Same here.  Working.  Taking care of the fam.  Trying to 90 out the lac one piece at a time.    I still need a copy of that low profile album. :biggrin:
> *


I got a copy homie


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 16 2008, 06:10 PM~10883068
> *Same here.  Working.  Taking care of the fam.  Trying to 90 out the lac one piece at a time.    I still need a copy of that low profile album. :biggrin:
> *


We need to get together one weekend or something. The 'Low Profile' album I have on tape. Unfortunately, at the moment, it's back in Illinois is storage.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10877293
> *I GOT MY MIND MADE UP.  I'MA FALL BACK, STACK BREAD, AND GET ME A 44
> *


Wise choice.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what "D" needs to do is send his car to his folks at Super Natural and get it done rizight!!!!!! all you ****** need too!!!!!! I'll even hook up Fundi!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you ****** in the Lou I'll be out there in 2 weeks get me ******!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 11:45 PM~10885351
> *you ****** in the Lou I'll be out there in 2 weeks get me ******!!!!!!!
> *



*We'll be out here. Get at us  TRoy were you at fool*


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 09:43 PM~10885329
> *what "D" needs to do is send his car to his folks at Super Natural and get it done rizight!!!!!!  all you ****** need too!!!!!!  I'll  even hook up Fundi!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 11:43 PM~10885329
> *what "D" needs to do is send his car to his folks at Super Natural and get it done rizight!!!!!!  all you ****** need too!!!!!!  I'll  even hook up Fundi!!!!!
> *


I'MA SEND YALL ****** A FRAME SO YOU CAN WRAP IT FOR ME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10883068
> *Same here.  Working.  Taking care of the fam.  Trying to 90 out the lac one piece at a time.    I still need a copy of that low profile album. :biggrin:
> *


WHICH ONE? I THINK THEY GOT 2 DON'T THEY?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10883068
> *Same here.  Working.  Taking care of the fam.  Trying to 90 out the lac one piece at a time.    I still need a copy of that low profile album. :biggrin:
> *


HERE'S THE LINK TO "WE'RE IN THIS TOGETHER"

http://rs209.rapidshare.com/files/64014210...is_Together.zip


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:26 AM~10886918
> *WHICH ONE?  I THINK THEY GOT 2 DON'T THEY?
> *


MAYBE IT'S JUST ONE ALBUM. WC AND THE MAAD CIRCLE FOLLOWED NEXT WITH "AINT A DAMN THANG CHANGED"


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT MUTHAFUCKIN ROOF


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2008, 07:25 AM~10886914
> *I'MA SEND YALL ****** A FRAME SO YOU CAN WRAP IT FOR ME
> *


cheaper to buy one out there and have it shipped back to you . One way shipping!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2008, 05:25 AM~10886914
> *I'MA SEND YALL ****** A FRAME SO YOU CAN WRAP IT FOR ME
> *


please do!!!!! stop bullshittin


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:12 AM~10887387
> *LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT MUTHAFUCKIN ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup the brains are blown out on that bitch fa sure!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2008, 07:12 AM~10887387
> *LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT MUTHAFUCKIN ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you jealous?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2008, 10:54 AM~10887631
> *cheaper to buy one out there and have it shipped back to you . One way shipping!
> *


oh yeah :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10888166
> *you jealous?
> *


 :yessad: :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup fellas


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 06:25 PM~10883198
> *I got a copy homie
> *


Been looking for it for a while.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2008, 06:26 AM~10886918
> *WHICH ONE?  I THINK THEY GOT 2 DON'T THEY?
> *


just one i think, before the madd circle album.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 16 2008, 06:56 PM~10883483
> *We need to get together one weekend or something. The 'Low Profile' album I have on tape. Unfortunately, at the moment, it's back in Illinois is storage.
> *


Definately homie. I couldnt make it out to the Amigos/ Goodtimes picnic. I'll hit u up.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'll hook it up!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 9 2008, 07:06 AM~10828926
> *I wasn't. because apparently you don't know how to hit them than-gs. i can hop with a full stack with 48 volts.. :0 And got pics!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now what.. Break them fuckers in..
> *


SHUT UP FOOL!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 17 2008, 08:03 PM~10892519
> *SHUT UP FOOL!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

GOT MY CHIPS UP FOR THAT 44! WENT TO THE ROOF SHOP WHERE THESE RACIST ASS CRACKERS GOT ON MY FUCKIN NERVES. I WALK IN THE DOOR AND THEY LOOKING LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST. THE BITCH DID'NT OFFER ME NO COFFEE AND THEY SHOWED ME THIS LITTLE ASS SUNROOF. 42 MY ASS! WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE I'MA BE TAKING THAT TRIP TO ROCHESTER, NY.


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I LOVE WHEN I BE DIPPIN ON THE FREEWAY AND MY HAT GET TO FLOPPING UP AND DOWN ON MY HEAD.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 09:08 AM~10896264
> *GOT MY CHIPS UP FOR THAT 44!  WENT TO THE ROOF SHOP WHERE THESE RACIST ASS CRACKERS GOT ON MY FUCKIN NERVES.  I WALK IN THE DOOR AND THEY LOOKING LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST.  THE BITCH DID'NT OFFER ME NO COFFEE AND THEY SHOWED ME THIS LITTLE ASS SUNROOF.  42 MY ASS!  WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE I'MA BE TAKING THAT TRIP TO ROCHESTER, NY.
> *


 :uh: 

I hope you didn't go in there like that.. You want respect but call peeps crackers and stuff.. I thought home boy gave you a site to order from. hell even DEBO told you what to do.. I'm ordering a slide in October..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 09:16 AM~10896311
> *:uh:
> 
> I hope you didn't go in there like that.. You want respect but call peeps crackers and stuff..  I thought home boy gave you a site to order from. hell even DEBO told you what to do.. I'm ordering a slide in October..
> *


shut up please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 12:21 PM~10896351
> *shut up please!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 18 2008, 09:30 AM~10896409
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi please leave our topic!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 09:36 AM~10896450
> *fundi please leave our topic!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Okay. the same 3 cats can play grab ass with each other.. Some of you. I did not say all!!!! Just talk. Funny how 2-3 ****** be on this all the time with just straight talk. bla bla bla... ones even scared to drive 50 miles .. :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 12:42 PM~10896493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Okay. the same 3 cats can play grab ass with each other..  Some of you. I did not say all!!!! Just talk.  Funny how 2-3 ****** be on this all the time with just straight talk. bla bla bla... ones even scared to drive 50 miles .. :roflmao:
> *



*ONCE AGAIN LIES!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 09:42 AM~10896493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Okay. the same 3 cats can play grab ass with each other..  Some of you. I did not say all!!!! Just talk.  Funny how 2-3 ****** be on this all the time with just straight talk. bla bla bla... ones even scared to drive 50 miles .. :roflmao:
> *


man you never make sense!!!!!!!  go get a comb and some relaxer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 12:53 PM~10896609
> *man you never make sense!!!!!!!  go get a comb and some relaxer!!!!!!!!!
> *



NOTHING BUT LIES HOMIE :werd: :werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ignore that dude fundi!!! the Black race did!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+Jun 18 2008, 09:57 AM~10896641-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING BUT LIES HOMIE :werd:  :werd:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do i need to get that owning PM for you BEN. You got proved wrong.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 10:52 PM~10872033
> *NOPE.................THERE WAS A PHONE CONVERSATION...HIS HOMIES MY HOMIE............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AND THAT CAR IS SAFE TO DRIVE CUZ HE HAS SOME SORT OF PANHARD BAR ATTACHED TO IT TO KEEP THE BACK FROM SWAYING..........AND FOR THE RECORD , THAT CAR HAS 10 BATTS WITH 8 WIRED TO THE NOSE.............AND HE HAS ANOTHER CAR W/6 BATTS DOING 38" DAILY DRIVER.........NO RESPECT LOST BETWEEN ME AND JUAN.............THE OWNER OF THESE CARS.......
> 
> FUNDI JUST A LITTLE CONFUSED.....ITS ALL GOOD.......
> *


after you swore I was lying!!!



> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 15 2008, 08:36 AM~10872864
> *YOU PLAYING JOKES ON ME HOMIE?
> WELL IF YOU SAY IT'S TRUE I WOULD RATHER BELIEVE YOU THEN FUNGUS!!! HE'S BEEN CAUGHT IN SO MANY LIES BY SO MANY PEOPLE, IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY!!!
> BUT LIKE I SAID IF YOU SAY IT'S TRUE HOMIE THEN THAT'S WHAT'S UP.
> *


 thast not the first time you got shut up..


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 01:04 PM~10896696
> *Do i need to get that owning PM for you BEN. You got proved wrong.
> after you swore I was lying!!!
> thast not the first time you got shut up..
> *



OH REALLY????


SEE YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW HIM SO STFU. IN REALITY THE JOKE WAS ON YOU BUT I WILL LET YOU THINK THAT I GOT SHUT UP  I KNOW WHAT REALLY HAPPENED BECAUSE IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN YOU PM'D HIM YOUR HOMEBOY'S NUMBER :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LIKE I SAID HOMEBOY JOKES ON YOU :werd: :werd:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 09:08 AM~10896264
> *GOT MY CHIPS UP FOR THAT 44!  WENT TO THE ROOF SHOP WHERE THESE RACIST ASS CRACKERS GOT ON MY FUCKIN NERVES.  I WALK IN THE DOOR AND THEY LOOKING LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST.  THE BITCH DID'NT OFFER ME NO COFFEE AND THEY SHOWED ME THIS LITTLE ASS SUNROOF.  42 MY ASS!  WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE I'MA BE TAKING THAT TRIP TO ROCHESTER, NY.
> *


theres use to be a place on 202 right before you get into delaware .you might want to try looking them up i think the name was chettys.i dont know if they are still there but they been around for ages


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

realtalk don't reply to fundi anymore I'm not!! just ignore and he'll go away


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:13 PM~10896773
> *realtalk don't reply to fundi anymore I'm not!! just ignore and he'll go away
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 11:16 AM~10896311
> *:uh:
> 
> I hope you didn't go in there like that.. You want respect but call peeps crackers and stuff..  I thought home boy gave you a site to order from. hell even DEBO told you what to do.. I'm ordering a slide in October..
> *


YOU'S ABOUT THE DUMBEST MUTHAFUCKA I'VE CAME ACROSS. MUTHAFUCKA CAN YOU READ/COMPREHEND. GET HOOKED ON PHONIX DUMB ASS! I SAID I WENT IN THERE AND THE RACIST CRACKERS LOOKED AT ME LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST. THEY TREATED ME LIKE "****** WHAT YOU DOING IN A PLACE LIKE THIS, YOU DON'T BELONG HERE". YOU HOPE I AINT GO IN THERE LIKE WHAT?? MUTHAFUCKA I WENT IN THERE LIKE A MAN. YOU SO QUICK TO JUDGE A ***** WHEN YOU SHOULD BE LOOKING AT THE MAN IN THE MIRROR FOOL. YOU'RE THE PRIME EXAMPLE OF PUTTING YOUR OWN PEOPLE DOWN. YOU PROBABLY ROLL UP YOUR WINDOWS AND LOCK YOUR FUCKIN DOOR WHEN YOU SEE GUYS LIKE ME PULLING UP TO YOU AT THE STOP LIGHT! AND TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT I'M FAR FROM BEING RACIST!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 01:15 PM~10896790
> *YOU'S ABOUT THE DUMBEST MUTHAFUCKA I'VE CAME ACROSS.  MUTHAFUCKA CAN YOU READ/COMPREHEND.  GET HOOKED ON PHONIX  DUMB ASS!  I SAID I WENT IN THERE AND THE RACIST CRACKERS LOOKED AT ME LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST.  THEY TREATED ME LIKE "****** WHAT YOU DOING IN A PLACE LIKE THIS, YOU DON'T BELONG HERE".  YOU HOPE I AINT GO IN THERE LIKE WHAT??  MUTHAFUCKA I WENT IN THERE LIKE A MAN.  YOU SO QUICK TO JUDGE A ***** WHEN YOU SHOULD BE LOOKING AT THE MAN IN THE MIRROR FOOL.  YOU'RE THE PRIME EXAMPLE OF PUTTING YOUR OWN PEOPLE DOWN.  YOU PROBABLY ROLL UP YOUR WINDOWS AND LOCK YOUR FUCKIN DOOR WHEN YOU SEE GUYS LIKE ME PULLING UP TO YOU AT THE STOP LIGHT!  AND TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT I'M FAR FROM BEING RACIST!
> *


 :0 :0 *FUNDIOWNED!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jun 18 2008, 12:09 PM~10896736
> *theres use to be a place on 202 right before you get into delaware .you might want to try looking them up i think the name was chettys.i dont know if they are still there but they been around for ages
> *


NOW YOU SEE FUNDI. HERE IS AN INTELLIGENT MAN THAT HAPPENS TO BE WHITE. ME, I'M COLORED BLIND. ANYWAY GOOD LOOKING. I'MA BE CHOPPIN IT UP WITH YOU HOMEBOY. MATTERFACT, I SHOULD BOUNCE UP TO READING AND KICK IT WITH YALL.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415389


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 10:19 AM~10896814
> *NOW YOU SEE FUNDI.  HERE IS AN INTELLIGENT MAN THAT HAPPENS TO BE WHITE.  ME, I'M COLORED BLIND.  ANYWAY GOOD LOOKING.  I'MA BE CHOPPIN IT UP WITH YOU HOMEBOY.  MATTERFACT, I SHOULD BOUNCE UP TO READING AND KICK IT WITH YALL.
> *


im up on the mainline my boys from supreme are in reading and you might want to check with them they might be able to hook you up also


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 10:15 AM~10896790
> *YOU'S ABOUT THE DUMBEST MUTHAFUCKA I'VE CAME ACROSS.  MUTHAFUCKA CAN YOU READ/COMPREHEND.  GET HOOKED ON PHONIX  DUMB ASS!  I SAID I WENT IN THERE AND THE RACIST CRACKERS LOOKED AT ME LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST.  THEY TREATED ME LIKE "****** WHAT YOU DOING IN A PLACE LIKE THIS, YOU DON'T BELONG HERE".  YOU HOPE I AINT GO IN THERE LIKE WHAT??  MUTHAFUCKA I WENT IN THERE LIKE A MAN.  YOU SO QUICK TO JUDGE A ***** WHEN YOU SHOULD BE LOOKING AT THE MAN IN THE MIRROR FOOL.  YOU'RE THE PRIME EXAMPLE OF PUTTING YOUR OWN PEOPLE DOWN.  YOU PROBABLY ROLL UP YOUR WINDOWS AND LOCK YOUR FUCKIN DOOR WHEN YOU SEE GUYS LIKE ME PULLING UP TO YOU AT THE STOP LIGHT!  AND TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT I'M FAR FROM BEING RACIST!
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:22 PM~10896843
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415389
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jun 18 2008, 10:23 AM~10896846
> *im up on the mainline my boys from supreme are in reading and you might want to check with them they might be able to hook you up also
> *


you go to reading raceway?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 11:53 AM~10896609
> *man you never make sense!!!!!!!  go get a comb and some relaxer!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 10:15 AM~10896790
> *YOU'S ABOUT THE DUMBEST MUTHAFUCKA I'VE CAME ACROSS.  MUTHAFUCKA CAN YOU READ/COMPREHEND.  GET HOOKED ON PHONIX  DUMB ASS!  I SAID I WENT IN THERE AND THE RACIST CRACKERS LOOKED AT ME LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST.  THEY TREATED ME LIKE "****** WHAT YOU DOING IN A PLACE LIKE THIS, YOU DON'T BELONG HERE".  YOU HOPE I AINT GO IN THERE LIKE WHAT??  MUTHAFUCKA I WENT IN THERE LIKE A MAN.  YOU SO QUICK TO JUDGE A ***** WHEN YOU SHOULD BE LOOKING AT THE MAN IN THE MIRROR FOOL.  YOU'RE THE PRIME EXAMPLE OF PUTTING YOUR OWN PEOPLE DOWN.  YOU PROBABLY ROLL UP YOUR WINDOWS AND LOCK YOUR FUCKIN DOOR WHEN YOU SEE GUYS LIKE ME PULLING UP TO YOU AT THE STOP LIGHT!  AND TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT I'M FAR FROM BEING RACIST!
> *


Then Y are you getting offended when i just stated a fact you typed!!!! The funny thing about being on line is you cannot tell a tone your talking in . Now go back a read what you wrote!!! Then go back and read what I wrote.. Tone . Learn how to use it. you strted out with cracka that and shit.. seems you don't know how to carry yourself. Like I said I was responding to your negative comments!!! I never judged you, just your tone in type..  You could have said red neck and we would have all got your point..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 12:22 PM~10896843
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=415389
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 12:25 PM~10896866
> *Then Y are you getting offended when i just stated a fact you typed!!!! The funny thing about being on line is you cannot tell a tone your talking in . Now go back a read what you wrote!!! Then go back and read what I wrote..  Tone . Learn how to use it. you strted out with cracka that and shit.. seems you don't know how to carry yourself. Like I said I was responding to your negative comments!!! I never judged you, just your tone in type..  You could have said red neck and we would have all got your point..
> *


TONE MY ASS. I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT. I WALKED IN WITH MANNERS. THEY TRIED TO ALIENATE ME SO FUCK 'EM. HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH RACE.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 01:28 PM~10896894
> *TONE MY ASS.  I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT.  I WALKED IN WITH MANNERS.  THEY TRIED TO ALIENATE ME SO FUCK 'EM.  HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH RACE.
> *


CO-SIGNED HOMIE :werd:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Everybody seems cool in here actually, but need to drop all the racial slurs and cursing.
Would be better if the name of the room was changed if all the negativity doesnt. Just askin if ya'll could try and keep that image off of us. -REPENT!-


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 18 2008, 10:07 AM~10896713
> *OH REALLY????
> SEE YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW HIM SO STFU. IN REALITY THE JOKE WAS ON YOU BUT I WILL LET YOU THINK THAT I GOT SHUT UP   I KNOW WHAT REALLY HAPPENED BECAUSE IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN YOU PM'D HIM YOUR HOMEBOY'S NUMBER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LIKE I SAID HOMEBOY JOKES ON YOU :werd:  :werd:
> *


IGNORE HIM!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 18 2008, 10:29 AM~10896902
> *Everybody seems cool in here actually, but need to drop all the racial slurs and cursing.
> Would be better if the name of the room was changed if all the negativity doesnt.  Just askin if ya'll could try and keep that image off of us.        -REPENT!-
> *


gotta roll these!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:30 PM~10896911
> *IGNORE HIM!!!!!
> *


SAY HOMIE, YOU KNOW HE'S GONNA KEEP COMING IN HERE TO JUST STUR UP THE POT HOMIE  THAT'S THE SAD PART


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 10:24 AM~10896854
> *you go to reading raceway?
> *


maple grove







im in pa.outside of philly


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 10:28 AM~10896894
> *TONE MY ASS.  I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT.  I WALKED IN WITH MANNERS.  THEY TRIED TO ALIENATE ME SO FUCK 'EM.  HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH RACE.
> *


I said tone in type fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya they prob where ********. But see If i say ******* then what do you think. Now if I say.

 GD crackers where looking at me crazy and then not offer bla bla bla on so on
You think I am mad. where in truth I just sitting here enjoying lunch and readding at all V's topics..  <<<< being smart ass not mad....


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 10:31 AM~10896921
> *gotta roll these!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: "OH I LOOOVE EM!"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 18 2008, 12:29 PM~10896902
> *Everybody seems cool in here actually, but need to drop all the racial slurs and cursing.
> Would be better if the name of the room was changed if all the negativity doesnt.  Just askin if ya'll could try and keep that image off of us.        -REPENT!-
> *


DAWG AINT NOBODY RACIST IN HERE SO MISS ME WITH THAT. THE PEOPLE AT THE SUNROOF PLACE WAS RACIST SO AGAIN, I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT. IF YOU WANT TO GET INTO RACIST COMMENTS, THEN YOU NEED TO STROLL ON DOWN TO OFFTOPIC AND HOLLA AT CHUCK.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 10:31 AM~10896921
> *gotta roll these!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought you lived in CALI. becouse the Og ryder rode cragors and there is plenty vids with them .. :dunno: White walls to.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10896921
> *gotta roll these!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT ARE THOSE CHINAS? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 18 2008, 10:32 AM~10896923
> *SAY HOMIE, YOU KNOW HE'S GONNA KEEP COMING IN HERE TO JUST STUR UP THE POT HOMIE   THAT'S THE SAD PART
> *


don't respond to him. we have better things to rap about in here!! I might be getting '96 big body. gonna put these on but all gold


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 10:34 AM~10896938
> *DAWG AINT NOBODY RACIST IN HERE SO MISS ME WITH THAT.  THE PEOPLE AT THE SUNROOF PLACE WAS RACIST SO AGAIN, I CALL IT LIKE I SEE IT.  IF YOU WANT TO GET INTO RACIST COMMENTS, THEN YOU NEED TO STROLL ON DOWN TO OFFTOPIC AND HOLLA AT CHUCK.
> *


Didnt say you was brotha.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:36 PM~10896947
> *don't respond to him. we have better things to rap about in here!!  I might be getting '96 big body. gonna put these on but all gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 THAT SHIT WOULD SET IT OFF HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 12:35 PM~10896943
> *I thought you lived in CALI. becouse the Og ryder rode cragors and there is plenty vids with them .. :dunno:  White walls to.
> *


FUNDI SHUT YOUR ASS UP!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 10:35 AM~10896943
> *I thought you lived in CALI. becouse the Og ryder rode cragors and there is plenty vids with them .. :dunno:  White walls to.
> *


what are you talking about?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

actually these homie


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:39 PM~10896970
> *actually these homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: SHIT, EVEN BETTER HOMIE.


----------



## KadillakKing

da fuks going on in herre


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

if the vibe is right when I see it person I'm getting it. of course the top is going to get stripped and a 44 inch moon is going in!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:43 PM~10897015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the vibe is right when I see it person I'm getting it.  of course the top is going to get stripped and a 44 inch moon is going in!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jun 18 2008, 10:36 AM~10896953-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI SHUT YOUR ASS UP!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 10:36 AM~10896954
> *what are you talking about?
> *


Lowrider vid OG

So all these cats on these Cragor wheels are not real Lowriders!!!! Wire wheels don't make a lowrider. learn your history. I thought it was about style , famly , and mutaul respect on the streets. But ? thats just my opinion.. I'm talking about those wheels on those OG cars!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 10:41 AM~10896989
> *da fuks going on in herre
> *


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 01:45 PM~10897042
> *
> *



bored as fuk


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 10:41 AM~10896989
> *da fuks going on in herre
> *


loungin


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 10:46 AM~10897046
> *bored as fuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Tyrese don't so mean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

hahahahaha....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 10:44 AM~10897029
> *Lowrider vid OG
> 
> So all these cats on these Cragor wheels are not real Lowriders!!!! Wire wheels don't make a lowrider. learn your history. I thought it was about style , famly , and mutaul respect on the streets. But ? thats just my opinion.. I'm talking about those wheels on those OG cars!!!!!
> *


see Big Dee~Dee rollin'!! R.I.P.Dee~Dee!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 10:48 AM~10897068
> *hahahahaha....
> *


how you been homie long time!!!! hit me on the chirp dog if you got one anytime dog and we can chop it up!!!! 103*323*4443


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 10:49 AM~10897076
> *see Big Dee~Dee rollin'!! R.I.P.Dee~Dee!!!!!!
> *


What you call those rims!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy your day off Kaddi.. Get them 16" in yet.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

gonna check out these too!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2008, 01:53 PM~10897100
> *What you call those rims!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your day off Kaddi.. Get them 16" in yet.
> *



yeah homie go em on.. but too much spring in the back shittn sittin factory ht...lol....



how you been homie long time!!!! hit me on the chirp dog if you got one anytime dog and we can chop it up!!!! 103*323*4443 


iiaght didnt think ppl fucked with da chirp no more..183* 427*4840


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 10:59 AM~10897145
> *yeah homie go em on.. but too much spring in the back shittn sittin factory ht...lol....
> how you been homie long time!!!! hit me on the chirp dog if you got one anytime dog and we can chop it up!!!! 103*323*4443
> iiaght didnt think ppl fucked with da chirp no more..183* 427*4840
> *


I do!!!!!!!! got you on lock homie!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:56 PM~10897121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna check out these  too!!!!
> *



i wantt he 2nd one .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I love 13's on a big car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 11:07 AM~10897234
> *i wantt  he 2nd one .
> *


no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

candy these hoes, hot motor, sounds and some 18 inch 100's and I'm cool for a summer time daily!!!! with moonroofs!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 02:12 PM~10897292
> *I love 13's on a big car!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


thats the only way to ride 14s to damn big


----------



## DIPN714

13'S THE WAY TO GO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

MY NEW CAR;ANY WANT 2 BU







Y IT


----------



## DIPN714

$2.800


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

it'll make a perfect hotrod!!!! chopped and channeled!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

tight truck


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 18 2008, 03:45 PM~10898114
> *MY NEW CAR;ANY WANT 2 BU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y IT
> *


make a car version of the truck :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

just found this for 5k!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn how many cars you bought fool :0


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 04:16 PM~10898491
> *just found this for 5k!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good cuz i need the crhome piece by da front pasngr side door,,, and off the rear passanger side


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 01:18 PM~10898500
> *damn how many cars you bought fool :0
> *


these are the ones I'm looking at


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 18 2008, 01:18 PM~10898511
> *good cuz i need the crhome piece by da front  pasngr side door,,, and  off the rear passanger side
> *


kick rocks *****!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

oh ok, id go with a bigbody or a 80s fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 01:22 PM~10898542
> *oh ok, id go with a bigbody or a 80s fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


don't need your opinion youngster!! read and learn when the O.G. is present!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i was jus sayin though you old ass body builder lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 01:26 PM~10898578
> *i was jus sayin though you old ass body builder lol :biggrin:
> *


don't speak learn!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

welll teach me sumthin then


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 01:28 PM~10898602
> *welll teach me sumthin then
> *


ask


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

where can i get sum gym pants like you?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10898643
> *where can i get sum gym pants like you?
> *


max muscle or target!!!! but you have to train 1st to get them. you gotta put in work or a little pussy like youwill get picked on for wearing them. only big ****** get to wear them not little whiteboys and flips! next.........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl: :rofl: you a fool cuz


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 01:35 PM~10898670
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  you a fool cuz
> *


don't ever call me cuzz!!! that's a no-no!!!! :nono:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i said cuz not cuzz :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 04:38 PM~10898707
> *don't ever call me cuzz!!!  that's a no-no!!!!  :nono:
> *



hahahaha...


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK AT THIS SHIT










POOR EXCUSE FOR A BLACK MAN


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 11:12 AM~10897292
> *I love 13's on a big car!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


THAT MOTHAFUCKA IS THE BUSINESS RIGHT THERE...........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:38 PM~10898707
> *don't ever call me cuzz!!!  that's a no-no!!!!  :nono:
> *


 You ain't no Rip...so don't act like you one.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 03:38 PM~10898707
> *don't ever call me cuzz!!!  that's a no-no!!!!  :nono:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

What hatnin' gents? The raffle '64 is gonna be given away on the 13th so get your tickets. $20.00 can make you a winner.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 09:08 AM~10896264
> *GOT MY CHIPS UP FOR THAT 44!  WENT TO THE ROOF SHOP WHERE THESE RACIST ASS CRACKERS GOT ON MY FUCKIN NERVES.  I WALK IN THE DOOR AND THEY LOOKING LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST.  THE BITCH DID'NT OFFER ME NO COFFEE AND THEY SHOWED ME THIS LITTLE ASS SUNROOF.  42 MY ASS!  WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE I'MA BE TAKING THAT TRIP TO ROCHESTER, NY.
> *


I told you no one in your area would have the type of moonroof you're looking for. They haven't been produced since '89. The shop you went to offerd newer style moon/sunroofs that are multifunctional.

Go to Rochester, New York and break bread with Brett.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:18 AM~10878776
> *THESE YARDS SUCK OVER HERE!!  LET ME GET YOUR ADVICE.  IF THE SUNROOF INSTALLERS CAN INSTALL A 41 DO YOU THINK THEY CAN INSTALL A 44?
> *


NO. They don't have the correct measurement tools or stencils to even start. I never even heard of a 41". And remember, their called Moonroofs because their retractable. A Sunroof is not. As you know by now, this is something you can't take a chance on. Better you go through a pro. 

This is what a pro-done 44" looks like...my car 18 months ago:



































> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 18 2008, 10:15 AM~10896790
> *YOU'S ABOUT THE DUMBEST MUTHAFUCKA I'VE CAME ACROSS.  MUTHAFUCKA CAN YOU READ/COMPREHEND.  GET HOOKED ON PHONIX  DUMB ASS!  I SAID I WENT IN THERE AND THE RACIST CRACKERS LOOKED AT ME LIKE THEY SEEN A GHOST.  THEY TREATED ME LIKE "****** WHAT YOU DOING IN A PLACE LIKE THIS, YOU DON'T BELONG HERE".  YOU HOPE I AINT GO IN THERE LIKE WHAT??  MUTHAFUCKA I WENT IN THERE LIKE A MAN.  YOU SO QUICK TO JUDGE A ***** WHEN YOU SHOULD BE LOOKING AT THE MAN IN THE MIRROR FOOL.  YOU'RE THE PRIME EXAMPLE OF PUTTING YOUR OWN PEOPLE DOWN.  YOU PROBABLY ROLL UP YOUR WINDOWS AND LOCK YOUR FUCKIN DOOR WHEN YOU SEE GUYS LIKE ME PULLING UP TO YOU AT THE STOP LIGHT!  AND TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT I'M FAR FROM BEING RACIST!
> *


X2. Seriously, I wish he would just leave this topic. 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 10:56 AM~10897121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna check out these  too!!!!
> *


Whats up with you guys and these 4 door Garbage cars? Build a coupe :uh: bisides, I though you have several 60's Impalas...why you lookin' at this shit? :shakinghead: I think u frontin'!
If your gonna do it, do it right. That don't mean just 13's, gates and stock paint either...here's an example of a clean big body, and this is just nice patterns OVER stock paint.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 18 2008, 02:31 PM~10899178
> *THAT MOTHAFUCKA IS THE BUSINESS RIGHT THERE...........
> *


it's still in the family with an all chromed trunk!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2008, 02:40 PM~10899241
> *You ain't no Rip...so don't act like you one.
> *


this is the Black thread not the cholo thread!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2008, 08:21 PM~10901806
> *NO. They don't have the correct measurement tools or stencils to even start. I never even heard of a 41". And remember, their called Moonroofs because their retractable. A Sunroof is not. As you know by now, this is something you can't take a chance on. Better you go through a pro.
> 
> This is what a pro-done 44" looks like...my car 18 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2. Seriously, I wish he would just leave this topic.
> Whats up with you guys and these 4 door Garbage cars? Build a coupe :uh: bisides, I though you have several 60's Impalas...why you lookin' at this shit? :shakinghead: I think u frontin'!
> If your gonna do it, do it right. That don't mean just 13's, gates and stock paint either...here's an example of a clean big body, and this is just nice patterns OVER stock paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shut the fuck up Worm??? bitch everything I build is top shelf!!!! you ain't had 1 car!!! stop giving advice like you know what the fuck you talking about!!! you sound stupid like fundi!!!!! bitch what were you riding in 26 years ago?!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 08:57 PM~10902175
> *this is the Black thread not the cholo thread!!!!!!!
> *


"I Reprezent That Eastside Rip Don't Even Trip"

Ain't you from Nachos?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 09:02 PM~10902217
> *shut the fuck up Worm??? bitch everything I build is top shelf!!!!  you ain't had 1 car!!!  stop giving advice like you know what the fuck you talking about!!!  you sound stupid like fundi!!!!!  bitch what were you riding in 26 years ago?!
> *


Fuck you hazbeen. It's a young mans world and your taking up space!!! Get active and move sumthin' other than those JZ lips you got bitch!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2008, 09:06 PM~10902244
> *"I Reprezent That Eastside Rip Don't Even Trip"
> 
> Ain't you from Nachos?
> *


not me beandip!


----------



## pauls 1967

\the first hydraulics in a corvette 1957 mexican american


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats "the Boss" pops?....an '09 Pathfinder?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2008, 09:14 PM~10902324
> *\the first hydraulics in a corvette 1957 mexican american
> *


Why are you posting that in a Black riders topic?


----------



## pauls 1967

just showing it off letting every one no whats up im not hating so whats up with the imperials


----------



## pauls 1967

U KNO WHAT I MEAN BRO SO WHATS GOING ON BRO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2008, 09:14 PM~10902324
> *\the first hydraulics in a corvette 1957 mexican american
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kick rocks with that bullshit!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2008, 09:19 PM~10902367
> *just showing it off letting every one no whats up im not hating so whats up with the imperials
> *


Just preparing for our show on July 13th.

I think some of the guys in here might feel your tryin' to pick and argument with what you posted. You should post something that black related. That like me walking into a Taco stand and askin for a Hot Link :uh:


----------



## pauls 1967

ORALE WELL IM SORRY CAUSE MY GRANDPA SHOWED ME THIS.. WHEN HE WAS A YOUGSTER HE REMEMBERS THIS CAR BACK IN THE DAYS SO HE SHOWED ME AND HE TOLD ME TO POST IT CAUSE MY FAMILY BACK IN THE 40'S AND 50'S USE TO LOW RIDE AND STUFF MY GRANDPA IS JUST PROUD OF WHAT US MEXICAN AMERICANS STARTED IM NOT HATING BRO BUT SORRY PEP'S :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2008, 10:00 PM~10902699
> *ORALE WELL IM SORRY CAUSE MY GRANDPA SHOWED ME THIS.. WHEN HE WAS A YOUGSTER HE REMEMBERS THIS CAR BACK IN THE DAYS SO HE SHOWED ME AND HE TOLD ME TO POST IT CAUSE MY FAMILY BACK IN THE 40'S AND 50'S USE TO LOW RIDE AND STUFF MY GRANDPA IS JUST PROUD OF WHAT US MEXICAN AMERICANS STARTED IM NOT HATING BRO BUT SORRY PEP'S :biggrin:
> *


It's all good. If you have any Afro-American Lowriding pics or anything, post them up in this topic. Afro-American Lowriding is the most under-exposed aspect to our culture (Lowriding) and it dates WAY back to the 40's also. Especially in Los Angeles. So if you have anything...that would be great.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2008, 10:05 PM~10902727
> *It's all good. If you have any Afro-American Lowriding pics or anything, post them up in this topic. Afro-American Lowriding is the most under-exposed aspect to our culture (Lowriding) and it dates WAY back to the 40's also. Especially in Los Angeles. So if you have anything...that would be great.
> *


you ain't Black!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

I HAVE NADA ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY WHEN THEY CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80'S CAUSE MY GRANDPA KNO'S EVERYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND LOS ANGELES LOWRIDERS HE TOLD ME THER WHER NO BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE 40'S AND 50'S IT JUST START COMING OUT IN THE LATE 80'S WITH THE BLACKS THATS WHEN SNOOP DOGG AND DR DRE START RAPPING AND HAVEING THER LOWRIDERS IN THER VIDEOS AND STUFF THATS WHEN IT START GETTING BIG WITH THE BLACKS SERIO MY GRANDPA KNO'S BELIVE ME :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

HE TOLD ME A FEW THIGS ABOUT THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB DIDNT IT START IN 64 UR CAR CLUB I THINK THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME 64 OR 65 RIGHT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 12:11 AM~10902280
> *not me beandip!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:17 AM~10902812
> *I HAVE NADA ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY WHEN THEY CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80'S CAUSE MY GRANDPA KNO'S EVERYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND LOS ANGELES LOWRIDERS HE TOLD ME THER WHER NO BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE 40'S AND 50'S IT JUST START COMING OUT IN THE LATE 80'S WITH THE BLACKS THATS WHEN SNOOP DOGG AND DR DRE START RAPPING AND HAVEING THER LOWRIDERS IN THER VIDEOS AND STUFF THATS WHEN IT START GETTING BIG WITH THE BLACKS SERIO MY GRANDPA KNO'S BELIVE ME :thumbsup:
> *


shut the fuck up idiot


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2008, 09:17 PM~10902812
> *I HAVE NADA ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY WHEN THEY CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80'S CAUSE MY GRANDPA KNO'S EVERYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND LOS ANGELES LOWRIDERS HE TOLD ME THER WHER NO BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE 40'S AND 50'S IT JUST START COMING OUT IN THE LATE 80'S WITH THE BLACKS THATS WHEN SNOOP DOGG AND DR DRE START RAPPING AND HAVEING THER LOWRIDERS IN THER VIDEOS AND STUFF THATS WHEN IT START GETTING BIG WITH THE BLACKS SERIO MY GRANDPA KNO'S BELIVE ME :thumbsup:
> *


Watch out in this topic guy. Theyre going to run thier mouth and talk shit to you and if you say anything they will pull the race card quicker than shit. Some people cant handle the truth.


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL.......seems like every 50 pages or so someone pops in and says Mexicans started lowriding, and feels the need to remind us of that.
It's cool homies, no one is denying anyone of the props, respect, and history they deserve.
This ONE particular topic among the thousands of other topics on Layitlow is just one to pay homage to the Black lowriders that have been putting it down for awhile. No one is saying WE started lowriding.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 19 2008, 09:14 AM~10904405
> *LOL.......seems like every 50 pages or so someone pops in and says Mexicans started lowriding, and feels the need to remind us of that.
> It's cool homies, no one is denying anyone of the props, respect, and history they deserve.
> This ONE particular topic among the thousands of other topics on Layitlow is just one to pay homage to the Black lowriders that have been putting it down for awhile. No one is saying WE started lowriding.
> *


that's good cause everyone knows Chicanos started it..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 08:38 PM~7386422
> *ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I STARTED THIS TOPIC IS TO SORT OF MAKE A CONTINUATION OF TYRONE'S.  IT HAD A NICE RUN BUT WAS GETTIN KIND OF TRASHY NEAR THE END BY HATERS AND CLOWNS.  I KNOW THE FOCUS WAS TO PAY HOMAGE TO GANGSTER, BUT GUESS WHAT- HE'S A BLACK LOWRIDER.  AND THERE ARE OTHER BLACK LOWRIDERS THAT PUT IT DOWN LIKE "G" (e.g. ZUESS R.I.P.).  I'M NOT TRYING TO PLAY THE RACE CARD OR SEGREGATE LOWRIDING.  LOWRIDING HAS NO COLOR LINES OR BOUNDARIES.  AND I'M SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYBODY.  LIL CAN BE USED AS MEANS TO EDUCATE THESE NEW AND UPCOMING RIDERS.  THEY MIGHT FALL INTO THE STEREOTYPES BY THINKING IT'S A BROWN THANG OR AT WORST A GANG THANG.  SO I FEEL THAT IT'S MY DUTY TO EDUCATE THESE YOUNGSTAS ABOUT DIFFERENT CULTURES IN LOWRIDING.  I JUST HAPPEN TO BE BLACK, SO I'MA GIVE MY INPUT WITH A BLACK MAN'S POINT OF VIEW.  A YOUNG MAN ON THIS THREAD MADE REFERENCE TO DRE AND SNOOP LOWRIDIN.  THAT'S ALL GOOD BUT THAT'S ON THE VIDEO TIP.  I WANNA SHINE THE SPOTLIGHT ON THE PIONEERS.  YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE BLACK TO GIVE YOUR POINT OF VIEW EITHER.  LO 64, I APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENTS BECAUSE THEY ARE SINCERE.  ANGEL, YOU STAY ON POINT HOMIE.  LUV YOU DAWG.  TYRONE WHERE THE HELL YOU AT ***** :biggrin:  I NEED YOU UP IN HERE.  AND DIPPINIT MADE SOME GOOD POINTS ON HIS VIEW OF IT.  LIKE IT OR NOT BLACK LOWRIDERS DON'T GET ENOUGH RECOGNITION.  I DONE SEEN IT SHOW AFTER SHOW. MAYBE WE'RE PARTLY THE BLAME OURSELVES, BUT I DOUBT IT.
> *


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2008, 10:17 PM~10902812
> *I HAVE NADA ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY WHEN THEY CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80'S CAUSE MY GRANDPA KNO'S EVERYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND LOS ANGELES LOWRIDERS HE TOLD ME THER WHER NO BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE 40'S AND 50'S IT JUST START COMING OUT IN THE LATE 80'S WITH THE BLACKS THATS WHEN SNOOP DOGG AND DR DRE START RAPPING AND HAVEING THER LOWRIDERS IN THER VIDEOS AND STUFF THATS WHEN IT START GETTING BIG WITH THE BLACKS SERIO MY GRANDPA KNO'S BELIVE ME :thumbsup:
> *


Let me school you and your grandpops right quick










See the box? That is not a Mexican-American: that's a spanish speaking Anglo from Spain.

Print this out and show your ol' grandpa this-Car Craft September 
19*70*

This is the earliest documented description (in magazines anyways) of lowriding as we know it today that I've been able to find. All look like brothers to me, from Watts no less

Now what? I'm not saying that one or the other came up with lowriding. I think all races have gotten their fingers into it at some point in the game, and I'm not talking just builders, I'm talking people taking it to different levels, expanding it. Lowriding has evolved from other trends/genres and other trends/genres have taken a little something here and there from lowriding. 

Now go wipe your moco off and let your knowitall gramps know what's up.


















how long til this reply gets buried by some bullshit by fundi and realtalk? 3..2..1..


----------



## TRUDAWG

It's always good to fact-check, but keep it respectful. I don't think the homie meant any overt disrespect. uffin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:17 AM~10902812
> *I HAVE NADA ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY WHEN THEY CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80'S CAUSE MY GRANDPA KNO'S EVERYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND LOS ANGELES LOWRIDERS HE TOLD ME THER WHER NO BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE 40'S AND 50'S IT JUST START COMING OUT IN THE LATE 80'S WITH THE BLACKS THATS WHEN SNOOP DOGG AND DR DRE START RAPPING AND HAVEING THER LOWRIDERS IN THER VIDEOS AND STUFF THATS WHEN IT START GETTING BIG WITH THE BLACKS SERIO MY GRANDPA KNO'S BELIVE ME :thumbsup:
> *


WRONG!! DO A LITTLE RESEARCH. DON'T POST HEARSAY OR STUFF YOU SEEN ON THE RAP VIDEOS. WHERE DO YOU THINK SNOOP AND DRE GOT THE LOWRIDERS FROM?? THEY USED/RENTED FROM REAL RIDERS THAT'S BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cCcTRIPLEcCc_@Jun 19 2008, 01:27 AM~10903318
> *Watch out in this topic guy. Theyre going to run thier mouth and talk shit to you and if you say anything they will pull the race card quicker than shit. Some people cant handle the truth.
> *


I WAS WONDERING WHEN A MORON WOULD POST :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 11:45 PM~10902591
> *kick rocks with that bullshit!!!!!
> *


DEEZAMN! :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> NO. They don't have the correct measurement tools or stencils to even start. I never even heard of a 41". And remember, their called Moonroofs because their *retractable*. A Sunroof is not. As you know by now, this is something you can't take a chance on. Better you go through a pro.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE INFO. AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY RETRACTABLE.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2008, 11:10 PM~10902276
> *Fuck you hazbeen. It's a young mans world and your taking up space!!! Get active and move sumthin' other than those JZ lips you got bitch!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 19 2008, 09:18 AM~10904430
> *that's good cause everyone knows Chicanos started it..
> *


SHUT UP FOOL AND SELL ME A MOONROOF


----------



## 187PURE

SPEAKING OF MOONROOF, I'M STILL HAVING NIGHTMARES ABOUT THEM. I'VE BEEN JUMPING UP OUT MY SLEEP PISSING OFF MY WOMAN. I GOT PROBLEMS.. AND I NEED TO SOLVE 'EM.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2008, 10:21 PM~10901806
> *Whats up with you guys and these 4 door Garbage cars? Build a coupe :uh: bisides, I though you have several 60's Impalas...why you lookin' at this shit? :shakinghead: I think u frontin'!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 19 2008, 07:54 AM~10904606
> *It's always good to fact-check, but keep it respectful. I don't think the homie meant any overt disrespect. uffin:
> *


I dunno, this kid's come up out of nowhere before thumpin his chest about how he knows it all, check his topics (when search is working). I don't like his "tone" and he sure as hell didn't have any business jumping in here and spouting off when he doesn't know what he's talking about. I'm all about brown pride, black pride, whatever, but there's a place and time for everything.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 18 2008, 10:10 PM~10902773
> *you ain't Black!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967

IM NOT TRYING TO DISRESPECT ANYBODY HOMIES I HAVE BLACK FRIENDS AND IM NOT HATING IF I WAS HATING I WOULD BE LIKE FUCK U GUYS BUT IM NOT SO THINK IM HATING.. MY GRANDPA SAID THAT DUDE WAS HALF AND HALF SPAIN AND MEXICAN HIS DADS FAMILY WAS FROM SPAIN AND HIS MOM WAS MEXICAN MY GRANDPA USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE DAYS IN CORONA CALIFORNIA AND SOMETIMES GO TO L.A. AND CRUISE MY GRANDPA USE TO HAVE A 1948 FLEETLINE DROPED TOOK THE SPRINGS OUT IT WAS A 2 DOOR AND MY UNCLE CHANO USE TO HAVE A FORD LOOKING BOMB HE ALSO TOOK HIS SPRINGS OUT AND THEY TOLD ME THAT THE CAR WOULD BOUNCE LIKE CRAZY.. IM GLAD EVERYBODY IS LOWRIDIN BLACKS,CHICANO'S,WHITES THATS KOO JUST KEEP THE LOWRIDIN GOING


----------



## pauls 1967

I LOVE EVERYBODY LOL IM 20 YEARS OLD BUT GRANDPA WAS JUST TELLING ME A LIL HISTORY OF LOWRIDIN YOU KNO WHAT I MEEN :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2008, 10:17 PM~10902812
> *I HAVE NADA ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY WHEN THEY CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80'S CAUSE MY GRANDPA KNO'S EVERYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND LOS ANGELES LOWRIDERS HE TOLD ME THER WHER NO BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE 40'S AND 50'S IT JUST START COMING OUT IN THE LATE 80'S WITH THE BLACKS THATS WHEN SNOOP DOGG AND DR DRE START RAPPING AND HAVEING THER LOWRIDERS IN THER VIDEOS AND STUFF THATS WHEN IT START GETTING BIG WITH THE BLACKS SERIO MY GRANDPA KNO'S BELIVE ME :thumbsup:
> *


man you must be on here under another name talking shit!! is this fundi playing around?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 10:35 PM~10902943
> *:roflmao:
> *


fuck you flipper!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 19 2008, 07:18 AM~10904430
> *that's good cause everyone knows Chicanos started it..
> *


shutup ******!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

NO THIS NOT WHO U THINK THIS IS BUT IM NOT HATING ON ANYBODY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:47 AM~10904848
> *SPEAKING OF MOONROOF, I'M STILL HAVING NIGHTMARES ABOUT THEM.  I'VE BEEN JUMPING UP OUT MY SLEEP PISSING OFF MY WOMAN.  I GOT PROBLEMS.. AND I NEED TO SOLVE 'EM.
> *


break bread ho bitch and get a 44!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2008, 11:55 AM~10906132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uh homie that is not the business!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:13 PM~10906285
> *NO THIS NOT WHO U THINK THIS IS BUT IM NOT HATING ON ANYBODY
> *


well in that case... VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:47 AM~10904848
> *SPEAKING OF MOONROOF, I'M STILL HAVING NIGHTMARES ABOUT THEM.  I'VE BEEN JUMPING UP OUT MY SLEEP PISSING OFF MY WOMAN.  I GOT PROBLEMS.. AND I NEED TO SOLVE 'EM.
> *



SPEND THEM PRESIDENTS............ .....PROBLEM SOLVED....  

NO MORE NIGHTMARES........ :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

I KNO EVERYBODY NO'S MEXICANS STARTED IT BACK IN THE LATE 40'S WITH MY GRANDPA ROLLING IN HIS 1948 FLEETLINE WITH NO SPRINGS HE TOLD ME COPS USE TO GIVE HIM HELL WITH HIS BOMB BEING REAL LOW.. AND MY DAD HAD MAYBE ONE OR TWO BLACK FRIENDS AND THEY TOLD HIM THEY KNO THE MEXICANS STARTED IT SO ITS JUST PEOPLE TALKING SHIT SAYING BLAH BLAH OK IF U GOT PROF SHOW ME UR FAMILY LOWRIDIN IN THE LATE 40'S NOT THE EARLY 70'S CAUSE THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB STARTED IN 1965 SO SHOW ME PROF


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 12:10 PM~10906268
> *man you must be on here under another name talking shit!! is this fundi playing around?
> *


Shut up.!!!! He's saying what a lot of others are saying. color don't mater and it's not about 13" rims on anything and everything like some people make it..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10906069
> *IM NOT TRYING TO DISRESPECT ANYBODY HOMIES I HAVE BLACK FRIENDS AND IM NOT HATING IF I WAS HATING I WOULD BE LIKE FUCK U GUYS BUT IM NOT SO THINK IM HATING.. MY GRANDPA SAID THAT DUDE WAS HALF AND HALF SPAIN AND MEXICAN HIS DADS FAMILY WAS FROM SPAIN AND HIS MOM WAS MEXICAN MY GRANDPA USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE DAYS IN CORONA CALIFORNIA AND SOMETIMES GO TO L.A. AND CRUISE MY GRANDPA USE TO HAVE A 1948 FLEETLINE DROPED TOOK THE SPRINGS OUT IT WAS A 2 DOOR AND MY UNCLE CHANO USE TO HAVE A FORD LOOKING BOMB HE ALSO TOOK HIS SPRINGS OUT AND THEY TOLD ME THAT THE CAR WOULD BOUNCE LIKE CRAZY.. IM GLAD EVERYBODY IS LOWRIDIN BLACKS,CHICANO'S,WHITES THATS KOO JUST KEEP THE LOWRIDIN GOING
> *



LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY THIS LINE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2008, 11:55 AM~10906132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KAUSION???? :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 19 2008, 12:20 PM~10906346
> *Shut up.!!!! He's saying what a lot of others are saying. color don't mater and it's not about 13" rims on anything and everything like some people make it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO UR SAYING DUB CARS AND TOONERS ARE LOWRIDERS.??????




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## pauls 1967

I REALLY DO BUT THEY KNO TO THAT THE MEXICANS STARTED IT CAUSE IN THE 70'S THE BLACKS USE TO BE PIMPS AND SHIT NOT LOWRIDIN THEY WOULD TELL ME THER GRANDPA USE TO BE A PIMP BACK IN THE DAYS THER ARE SOME COOL BLACK PEOPLE AND THER ARE SOME FUCKED UP BLACK PEOPLE SO IM JUST SAYING THEY HATE TO HERE THE TRUTH SO FUCK IT I KNO US CHICANOS STARTED IT SO IM OUTS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 19 2008, 12:20 PM~10906346
> *Shut up.!!!! He's saying what a lot of others are saying. color don't mater and it's not about 13" rims on anything and everything like some people make it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but you don't have a rider Robert!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

FUCK DUB'S AND TOONERS ITS ALL ABOUT 13'S AND HYDROS FUCK AIR BAGS TOO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 19 2008, 12:24 PM~10906374
> *LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY THIS LINE..........  :biggrin:
> *


guilt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:31 PM~10906421
> *I REALLY DO BUT THEY KNO TO THAT THE MEXICANS STARTED IT CAUSE IN THE 70'S THE BLACKS USE TO BE PIMPS AND SHIT NOT LOWRIDIN THEY WOULD TELL ME THER GRANDPA USE TO BE A PIMP BACK IN THE DAYS THER ARE SOME COOL BLACK PEOPLE AND THER ARE SOME FUCKED UP BLACK PEOPLE SO IM JUST SAYING THEY HATE TO HERE THE TRUTH SO FUCK IT I KNO US CHICANOS STARTED IT SO IM OUTS  :biggrin:
> *


suggest you watch a documentry called Sunday Driver, and maybe you'll see that blacks was loriding before the Dr Dre videos


----------



## pauls 1967

FUCK DUBS AND TOONERS ITS ALL ABOUT 13'S AND HYDROS FUCK AIR BAGS BAGS ARE FOR ****


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lHaeWKbu5HE&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:20 PM~10906341
> *I KNO EVERYBODY NO'S MEXICANS STARTED IT BACK IN THE LATE 40'S WITH MY GRANDPA ROLLING IN HIS 1948 FLEETLINE WITH NO SPRINGS HE TOLD ME COPS USE TO GIVE HIM HELL WITH HIS BOMB BEING REAL LOW.. AND MY DAD HAD MAYBE ONE OR TWO BLACK FRIENDS AND THEY TOLD HIM THEY KNO THE MEXICANS STARTED IT SO ITS JUST PEOPLE TALKING SHIT SAYING BLAH BLAH OK IF U GOT PROF SHOW ME UR FAMILY LOWRIDIN IN THE LATE 40'S NOT THE EARLY 70'S CAUSE THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB STARTED IN 1965 SO SHOW ME PROF
> *




The best Black owned shop period!!!!!!!!!! my uncle is the hydro king!!! you better believe that!!!! nobody can out build him in lowriders side to side either!!!! better believe it!!!!!!!!! nobody can out paint Doc side to side!!! you better believe it!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

look at that one of a kind Cadillac tank!!!!!!!! we put it down and always will!! you better believe it!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10906346
> *Shut up.!!!! He's saying what a lot of others are saying. color don't mater and it's not about 13" rims on anything and everything like some people make it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fuk all dis tell da babe in da pic put da cards down, take ff her shirt and take a real pic a ***** can be happpy to see


----------



## pauls 1967

YEAH BUT ON THAT SUNDAY DRIVER THEY TALK NOTHING BUT SHIT I HATED THAT SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT THEY ONLY TELL THER LIL STORIES IF I COULD TELL SHOWTIME TO COME OVER HERE TO TELL ARE STORIES THATS WHY WE GOT LIVIN THE LOW LIFE IT SHOWS THE BOMBS AND HOW THE MEXICANS USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE LATE 40'S ON SUNDAY DRIVER THEY ONLY GO BACK TO LATE 70'S AND THATS IT THEY DONT GO BACK TO THE 40'S DO THEY NO!! THEY DONT SO FUCK SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT I GOT MAD WHEN I HEARD ON SUNDAY DRIVER THAT MEXICANS DIDNT HAVE BETTER DESIGNS LIKE THE BLACKS DID THATS WHY ON THE SUNDAY DRIVER WHY DO YOU THINK SOME OF THOSE GUYS HAD MONEY CAUSE THEY DRUG DEAL THATS WHY THEY HAD ALOT OF CARS BUT AT THE END THEY MOSTLY LOST EVERYTHING SOME WENT TO JAIL FOR GETTING CAUGHT UP US MEXICANS DONT BRAG LIKE THEY DID ON SUNDAY DRIVER AND SOME CAME OUT MISSING THIS IS WHAT I THINK OF SUNDAY DRIVER :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

*KEEP IT CRIP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10906580
> *YEAH BUT ON THAT SUNDAY DRIVER THEY TALK NOTHING BUT SHIT I HATED THAT SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT THEY ONLY TELL THER LIL STORIES IF I COULD TELL SHOWTIME TO COME OVER HERE TO TELL ARE STORIES THATS WHY WE GOT LIVIN THE LOW LIFE IT SHOWS THE BOMBS AND HOW THE MEXICANS USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE LATE 40'S ON SUNDAY DRIVER THEY ONLY GO BACK TO LATE 70'S AND THATS IT THEY DONT GO BACK TO THE 40'S DO THEY NO!! THEY DONT SO FUCK SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT I GOT MAD WHEN I HEARD ON SUNDAY DRIVER THAT MEXICANS DIDNT HAVE BETTER DESIGNS LIKE THE BLACKS DID THATS WHY ON THE SUNDAY DRIVER WHY DO YOU THINK SOME OF THOSE GUYS HAD MONEY CAUSE THEY DRUG DEAL THATS WHY THEY HAD ALOT OF CARS BUT AT THE END THEY MOSTLY LOST EVERYTHING SOME WENT TO JAIL FOR GETTING CAUGHT UP US MEXICANS DONT BRAG LIKE THEY DID ON SUNDAY DRIVER AND SOME CAME OUT MISSING THIS IS WHAT I THINK OF SUNDAY DRIVER :thumbsdown:
> *


FUCK YOU AND YOUR GRANDPAPPY!!!!!!! GO TO THE MOJADO RIDERS THREAD CARNAL!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 03:52 PM~10906597
> *FUCK YOU AND YOUR GRANDPAPPY!!!!!!!  GO TO THE MOJADO RIDERS THREAD CARNAL!!!!!
> *



hahahahaha..


----------



## pauls 1967

HEY THAT 63 RAG TOP IMPALA WAS OWN BY A CHICANO THER IS A VIDEO OF HIM INSTALING THE HYDRO'S ILL FIND IT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what are you talking about holmes?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10906580
> *YEAH BUT ON THAT SUNDAY DRIVER THEY TALK NOTHING BUT SHIT I HATED THAT SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT THEY ONLY TELL THER LIL STORIES IF I COULD TELL SHOWTIME TO COME OVER HERE TO TELL ARE STORIES THATS WHY WE GOT LIVIN THE LOW LIFE IT SHOWS THE BOMBS AND HOW THE MEXICANS USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE LATE 40'S ON SUNDAY DRIVER THEY ONLY GO BACK TO LATE 70'S AND THATS IT THEY DONT GO BACK TO THE 40'S DO THEY NO!! THEY DONT SO FUCK SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT I GOT MAD WHEN I HEARD ON SUNDAY DRIVER THAT MEXICANS DIDNT HAVE BETTER DESIGNS LIKE THE BLACKS DID THATS WHY ON THE SUNDAY DRIVER WHY DO YOU THINK SOME OF THOSE GUYS HAD MONEY CAUSE THEY DRUG DEAL THATS WHY THEY HAD ALOT OF CARS BUT AT THE END THEY MOSTLY LOST EVERYTHING SOME WENT TO JAIL FOR GETTING CAUGHT UP US MEXICANS DONT BRAG LIKE THEY DID ON SUNDAY DRIVER AND SOME CAME OUT MISSING THIS IS WHAT I THINK OF SUNDAY DRIVER :thumbsdown:
> *



STOP NIT PICKIN........  

SUNDAY DRIVER WAS ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDING IN THE MAJESTICS AND HOW 
THEY CAME ABOUT....... BUT DON'T GET ME WRONG WE ALL ARE AWARE THAT 
MEXICAN HERITAGE HAD SOME WAY, FORM , OR FASHION THAT STARTED THE 
LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

only way to roll!!!!!!!









notice how fundi and paul are never around together?


----------



## pauls 1967

MAN FUCK YOU U DONT KNO WHATS UP LIKE HE WOULD TELL YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP U YOUGSTER


----------



## pauls 1967

IM NOT NIT PICKIN IM TELLING THE TRUTH HOMIE THAT VATO JUST DISRESPECT ME BY SAYING FUCK UR GRANDPA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

oh my stars!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

kick rocks Paul


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10906069
> *IM NOT TRYING TO DISRESPECT ANYBODY HOMIES I HAVE BLACK FRIENDS AND IM NOT HATING IF I WAS HATING I WOULD BE LIKE FUCK U GUYS BUT IM NOT SO THINK IM HATING.. MY GRANDPA SAID THAT DUDE WAS HALF AND HALF SPAIN AND MEXICAN HIS DADS FAMILY WAS FROM SPAIN AND HIS MOM WAS MEXICAN MY GRANDPA USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE DAYS IN CORONA CALIFORNIA AND SOMETIMES GO TO L.A. AND CRUISE MY GRANDPA USE TO HAVE A 1948 FLEETLINE DROPED TOOK THE SPRINGS OUT IT WAS A 2 DOOR AND MY UNCLE CHANO USE TO HAVE A FORD LOOKING BOMB HE ALSO TOOK HIS SPRINGS OUT AND THEY TOLD ME THAT THE CAR WOULD BOUNCE LIKE CRAZY.. IM GLAD EVERYBODY IS LOWRIDIN BLACKS,CHICANO'S,WHITES THATS KOO JUST KEEP THE LOWRIDIN GOING
> *


Stop typing and start posting some pics of your grandpop's rides and shit from back in the day. You haven't said anything constructive except get people riled up, just shut up already. Honestly, I'd love to hear more about the old schooler's stories, but you present it in a fucked up way


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

found this for $1500!!!!!!!!! perfect family rider with these on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:51 PM~10906591
> *KEEP IT CRIP!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: stfu you old bitch you aint no crip :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 02:02 PM~10906666
> *only way to roll!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how fundi and paul are never around together?
> *


you gotta get a car first :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

put this setup in it Homies with a the back full of sounds by Big~Swanga baby!!!!!!!!!!


with a hot motor like this in it but beefier!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 19 2008, 01:24 PM~10906785
> *:uh: stfu you old bitch you aint no crip  :uh:
> *


thank you


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 19 2008, 01:25 PM~10906791
> *you gotta get a car first :uh:
> *


you gotta get a neck 1st!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Chevy Boy?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

on some 18's maybe??? bu8ilt old school with the biscuit interior and gold leafed candy on it??


----------



## pauls 1967

THIS GUY SAYS IT ALL ABOUT A MEXICAN STARTED IT <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-YNQFWKEM&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-YNQFWKEM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Big King!!!!!!! where's Robert?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:32 PM~10906834
> *sup Chevy Boy?
> *


Not a whole lot homie just chillin.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 19 2008, 01:44 PM~10906912
> *Not a whole lot homie just chillin.........
> *


this fool Paul has no sense!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:45 PM~10906921
> *this fool Paul has no sense!!!
> *


I see i'm just watching.......... sometimes you just have to let ppl be.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 19 2008, 01:49 PM~10906946
> *I see i'm just watching.......... sometimes you just have to let ppl be.
> *


TRUE!! just called homie with the '64 wagon and number is disconnected!! what the fuck!! dumb ass people!!!!!!!!! I would love to get that shit!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:50 PM~10906955
> *TRUE!!  just called homie with the '64 wagon and number is disconnected!! what the fuck!! dumb ass people!!!!!!!!!  I would love to get that shit!!!!!!
> *


Yea it will be a cool project..... don't really get to see too many
of those rollin.......


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10906580
> *YEAH BUT ON THAT SUNDAY DRIVER THEY TALK NOTHING BUT SHIT I HATED THAT SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT THEY ONLY TELL THER LIL STORIES IF I COULD TELL SHOWTIME TO COME OVER HERE TO TELL ARE STORIES THATS WHY WE GOT LIVIN THE LOW LIFE IT SHOWS THE BOMBS AND HOW THE MEXICANS USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE LATE 40'S ON SUNDAY DRIVER THEY ONLY GO BACK TO LATE 70'S AND THATS IT THEY DONT GO BACK TO THE 40'S DO THEY NO!! THEY DONT SO FUCK SUNDAY DRIVER SHIT I GOT MAD WHEN I HEARD ON SUNDAY DRIVER THAT MEXICANS DIDNT HAVE BETTER DESIGNS LIKE THE BLACKS DID THATS WHY ON THE SUNDAY DRIVER WHY DO YOU THINK SOME OF THOSE GUYS HAD MONEY CAUSE THEY DRUG DEAL THATS WHY THEY HAD ALOT OF CARS BUT AT THE END THEY MOSTLY LOST EVERYTHING SOME WENT TO JAIL FOR GETTING CAUGHT UP US MEXICANS DONT BRAG LIKE THEY DID ON SUNDAY DRIVER AND SOME CAME OUT MISSING THIS IS WHAT I THINK OF SUNDAY DRIVER :thumbsdown:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: I must have missed that part.


----------



## pauls 1967

ITS KOOL EY I DONT WANT ANY PROBLEMS HOMIES WELL GOT TO GET OF LATES :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I got the money burning a hole in my pocket!!!! can you say "stock advance check"?


----------



## pauls 1967

ITS KOOL EY I DONT WANT ANY PROBLEMS HOMIES WELL GOT TO GET OF LATES :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jun 19 2008, 01:53 PM~10906975
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  I must have missed that part.
> *


he must be Keith's son!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10907010
> *I got the money burning a hole in my pocket!!!!  can you say "stock advance check"?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 19 2008, 02:02 PM~10907048
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 02:00 PM~10907031
> *he must be Keith's son!!!
> *


I just wondered what kind of point this guy pauls trying to make.


----------



## pauls 1967

I WAS JUST SAYING THE FIRST HYDRAULIC IN A CAR WAS STARTED MY A MEXICAN HALF SPAINERD GUY FROM RIALTO CALI JUST SHOWING TO PEOPLE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Tru. you ready to swing that foe?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10907010
> *I got the money burning a hole in my pocket!!!!  can you say "stock advance check"?
> *


http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/car/723007577.html
dont sleep


----------



## pauls 1967

WOULD U TRADE FOR A 1967 IMPALA FAST BACK


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 02:08 PM~10907081
> *sup Tru. you ready to swing that foe?
> *


I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 19 2008, 02:12 PM~10907102
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/car/723007577.html
> dont sleep
> *


how much


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 19 2008, 02:16 PM~10907124
> *I'm a lover not a fighter
> *


damn I need to get me a white woman then!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 02:07 PM~10907074
> *I WAS JUST SAYING THE FIRST HYDRAULIC IN A CAR WAS STARTED MY A MEXICAN HALF SPAINERD GUY FROM RIALTO CALI JUST SHOWING TO PEOPLE
> *


My question to you is why posted in a black lowrider topic? 

Thats like me going in a room of non blacks and talking about Granville Woods..

Point being nobody really cares who started it, at some point in the past every culture had their hands in it some how to get it where it is today.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man I want that wagon!!!!!!!!!!! fucking non paying phone bill bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

RECOGNIZE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyingindowney/2457707237/


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 19 2008, 02:19 PM~10907157
> *
> 
> Point being nobody really cares who started it, at some point in the past every culture had their hands in it some how to get it where it is today.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

*KEEP SKIPPIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GI6p6-E7-ec


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:44 PM~10907377
> *KEEP SKIPPIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GI6p6-E7-ec
> *


 :0 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=njSqNvTCAI4&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 19 2008, 02:53 PM~10907459
> *:0
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=njSqNvTCAI4&feature=related
> *


waddup SD! you know I live in C'bad now so get at me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10907479
> *waddup SD!  you know I live in C'bad now so get at me!!!!!!!!!!
> *


need to stop fucking with that bull shit.. u need a ride get at me loco..
:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> you ain't Black!!!!!!!!!!


*And bitch? You ain't a Lowrider. Besides, who's the one that lives in a white neighborhood and who lives in a Black one? Crip my ass!!!!!
*


> I HAVE NADA ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY WHEN THEY CAME OUT IN THE LATE 80'S CAUSE MY GRANDPA KNO'S EVERYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND LOS ANGELES LOWRIDERS HE TOLD ME THER WHER NO BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE 40'S AND 50'S IT JUST START COMING OUT IN THE LATE 80'S WITH THE BLACKS THATS WHEN SNOOP DOGG AND DR DRE START RAPPING AND HAVEING THER LOWRIDERS IN THER VIDEOS AND STUFF THATS WHEN IT START GETTING BIG WITH THE BLACKS SERIO MY GRANDPA KNO'S BELIVE ME :thumbsup:


*Stop being silly. I know you have more sense than that. Study black culture if you care to know. Mexican Americans "Pioneered" Lowriding culture but the blacks have been Lowriding since post WWII in there communities also. *




> HE TOLD ME A FEW THIGS ABOUT THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB DIDNT IT START IN 64 UR CAR CLUB I THINK THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME 64 OR 65 RIGHT


*Started in '64, became official in '65
*


> :roflmao:


*
Don't co-sign.
*


> Let me school you and your grandpops right quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the box? That is not a Mexican-American: that's a spanish speaking Anglo from Spain.
> 
> Print this out and show your ol' grandpa this-Car Craft September
> 19*70*
> 
> This is the earliest documented description (in magazines anyways) of lowriding as we know it today that I've been able to find. All look like brothers to me, from Watts no less
> 
> Now what? I'm not saying that one or the other came up with lowriding. I think all races have gotten their fingers into it at some point in the game, and I'm not talking just builders, I'm talking people taking it to different levels, expanding it. Lowriding has evolved from other trends/genres and other trends/genres have taken a little something here and there from lowriding.
> 
> Now go wipe your moco off and let your knowitall gramps know what's up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long til this reply gets buried by some bullshit by fundi and realtalk? 3..2..1..


*True, and it goes WAY before this. *



> NO. They don't have the correct measurement tools or stencils to even start. I never even heard of a 41". And remember, their called Moonroofs because their *retractable*. A Sunroof is not. As you know by now, this is something you can't take a chance on. Better you go through a pro.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE INFO. AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY RETRACTABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> *Retractable means that it pulls back into the roof instead of just "popping" up to vent.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT TRYING TO DISRESPECT ANYBODY HOMIES I HAVE BLACK FRIENDS AND IM NOT HATING IF I WAS HATING I WOULD BE LIKE FUCK U GUYS BUT IM NOT SO THINK IM HATING.. MY GRANDPA SAID THAT DUDE WAS HALF AND HALF SPAIN AND MEXICAN HIS DADS FAMILY WAS FROM SPAIN AND HIS MOM WAS MEXICAN MY GRANDPA USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE DAYS IN CORONA CALIFORNIA AND SOMETIMES GO TO L.A. AND CRUISE MY GRANDPA USE TO HAVE A 1948 FLEETLINE DROPED TOOK THE SPRINGS OUT IT WAS A 2 DOOR AND MY UNCLE CHANO USE TO HAVE A FORD LOOKING BOMB HE ALSO TOOK HIS SPRINGS OUT AND THEY TOLD ME THAT THE CAR WOULD BOUNCE LIKE CRAZY.. IM GLAD EVERYBODY IS LOWRIDIN BLACKS,CHICANO'S,WHITES THATS KOO JUST KEEP THE LOWRIDIN GOING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think you need to learn A LOT more than just what your Granpa or LRM has taught you. Get ALL SIDES veiw before you make a decision. Theres many OG white and black dudes that have a lot of history in this game*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fuckin' Garbagemobile :uh:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at that one of a kind Cadillac tank!!!!!!!! we put it down and always will!! you better believe it!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Shut up. Thats just an Al Crane/AH tank with some engraving dummie. You need to put down that crack pipe, thats what you need to put down!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE!! just called homie with the '64 wagon and number is disconnected!! what the fuck!! dumb ass people!!!!!!!!! I would love to get that shit!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Now your lookin' at wagons :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: What happined to all those REAL Impalas you said you got??....ole'frontin to kick it *****!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the money burning a hole in my pocket!!!! can you say *"stock advance check"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C*'mon bra...you doin' too much. Stock Advance Check at you lookin' at primered wagons!...you and Dip'n 714 should pool your money!!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 19 2008, 03:01 PM~10907525
> *need to stop fucking with that bull shit.. u need a ride get at me loco..
> :biggrin:
> *


what you got baby boy?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 03:38 PM~10907862
> *And bitch? You ain't a Lowrider. Besides, who's the one that lives in a white neighborhood and who lives in a Black one? Crip my ass!!!!!
> 
> Stop being silly. I know you have more sense than that. Study black culture if you care to know. Mexican Americans "Pioneered" Lowriding culture but the blacks have been Lowriding since post WWII in there communities also.
> Started in '64, became official in '65
> 
> 
> 
> Don't co-sign.
> 
> True, and it goes WAY before this.
> Retractable means that it pulls back into the roof instead of just "popping" up to vent.
> 
> I think you need to learn A LOT more than just what your Granpa or LRM has taught you. Get ALL SIDES veiw before you make a decision. Theres many OG white and black dudes that have a lot of history in this game
> 
> Fuckin' Garbagemobile :uh:
> Shut up. Thats just an Al Crane/AH tank with some engraving dummie. You need to put down that crack pipe, thats what you need to put down!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now your lookin' at wagons :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: What happined to all those REAL Impalas you said you got??....ole'frontin to kick it *****!!!!!!!!!
> 
> C'mon bra...you doin' too much. Stock Advance Check at you lookin' at primered wagons!...you and Dip'n 714 should pool your money!!!!
> *


look hear ****** boy!!! #1 you ain't never had a car!! this is hyour 1st one and it's taking you 2 years to build!!! #2 take your wanna be Black ass to the ese topic and chill with your border brothers!!! #3 go get caugt up on your back child support with your hoodrat ass baby mama!!! #4 get an up to date hairdo instead of the Bowser from sha~na~na pompadour you wear!!! #5 i'm charging you double for putting your car together!! #6 I still have a home in L.A.!! you hear a home!! not a bachelor apartment with a restricted house phone!!! #7 I ahve a real job so I don't have to be a custdoian at nite and sneaking on the office computers because i'm broke from buying pussy from the hoodrats!!! #9 you're just a confused tortilla flats bitch more than fundi!!!!!!!!! #10 when are you bringing your car to me bitch? #11 who do you think put Al Crane in business?!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 04:47 PM~10908407
> *look hear ****** boy!!!  #1 you ain't never had a car!! this is hyour 1st one and it's taking you 2 years to build!!! #2 take your wanna be Black ass to the ese topic and chill with your border brothers!!!  #3 go get caugt up on your back child support with your hoodrat ass baby mama!!!  #4  get an up to date hairdo instead of the Bowser from sha~na~na pompadour you wear!!!  #5 i'm charging you double for putting your car together!!  #6  I still have a home in L.A.!! you hear a home!! not a bachelor apartment with a restricted house phone!!!  #7 I ahve a real job so I don't have to be a custdoian at nite and sneaking on the office computers because i'm broke from buying pussy from the hoodrats!!!  #9  you're just a confused tortilla flats bitch more than fundi!!!!!!!!!  #10  when are you bringing your car to me bitch?  #11 who do you think put Al Crane in business?!
> *


Let you tell it...
You jive talkin' uncle remus, Bad News Brown lookin' muthafucca you got your nerve. You should have a Tarzan cape on as much as you swing on Ratt's balls!!!!!!! Your relatives house in L.A. don't count!!! You don't have real job *****...you work on comission doin' telemarketing!!! Thats why you got that White voice hoe! Probably from that scrawnie HuTu tribesman neck you got!!!!! "clicc clicc pop pop" U comprende carnal???

I love hoodrats so stop trippin' and kick rocks OJ!!!! Build a car!!!..and not a wagon either!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

HOOD FIGGA!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 19 2008, 05:06 PM~10908569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOOD FIGGA!!!
> *


 Um no. :uh: Wasin't nothing "hood" about the Brother Minister.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 05:03 PM~10908554
> *Let you tell it...
> You jive talkin' uncle remus, Bad News Brown lookin' muthafucca you got your nerve. You should have a Tarzan cape on as much as you swing on Ratt's balls!!!!!!! Your relatives house in L.A. don't count!!! You don't have real job *****...you work on comission doin' telemarketing!!! Thats why you got that White voice hoe! Probably from that scrawnie HuTu tribesman neck you got!!!!! "clicc clicc pop pop" U comprende carnal???
> 
> I love hoodrats so stop trippin' and kick rocks OJ!!!! Build a car!!!..and not a wagon either!!!
> *


listen Chico!!!!!!! post your pic up so fools can see that you're a close 2nd to fundi's goofy ass!!! bitch you sound all congested when you speak!! it's all that damn tres flores in your nostrils bitch!!!!!!!!! my telemarketing keeps my pockets fat!! that's why you begged me to finish your car because I won't charge your section 8 ass ho bitch!!!!!!! keep saving your pesos and go suck on a churro puto!!!!!!!!! bitch sound white more than anybody!! you sound like Ernie from my 3 sons and shit!!!!!! this is 2008 not '54 so get the grease out your hair and get with the times fonzy!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You listen up this last time Koonta Kente :cough cough: I mean Toby...
Don't be jealous of my beautiful locks just because you got that receeding hairline...and the hair you got left looks like taco meat. Put some neutralizer on that shit and you'd have yourself a Sloppy Joe on your fuckin' head!!!!!! 

You on Fundi status now! Thats why the Young G put you out Tha Gang...cuz a weenie. And no more Crip talk from you either cuz you a busta ! Pull up your pants cuz your thong is showin!!!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jun 19 2008, 10:38 AM~10904798-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT UP FOOL AND SELL ME A MOONROOF
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 02:12 PM~10906277
> *shutup ******!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 08:10 PM~10908584
> *Um no. :uh:  Wasin't nothing "hood" about the Brother Minister.
> *


ma'ma always told me they gonna hate no matter wut u do......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 19 2008, 05:36 PM~10908766
> *ma'ma always told me they gonna hate no matter wut u do......
> *


Thats not hating foo'...thats keepin' it real.


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 08:38 PM~10908776
> *Thats not hating foo'...thats keepin' it real.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

listen here Shaw you Freddie Prinze reject!!!! only reason why we let you chill with us is because we feel sorry for earth crawling ass!!! finish your car, excuse me when I finish your car then you can speak!!!! you need to go back to selling bootleg tapes on vermont to make you some extra cash!!! even fundi has a home and a up to date vehicle!!!! don't you feel stupid he's passed you?? so fuck you Shaw and your los lobos reject ass!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Big King


----------



## pauls 1967

SHUT THE FUCK U BIG MOUTH BASS !!!!! :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Jun 19 2008, 12:28 PM~10906403-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO UR SAYING  DUB CARS AND TOONERS ARE LOWRIDERS.??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell no. But there are some nice import lowriders. they are just not traditional.. Like me..
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 12:32 PM~10906432
> *but you don't have a rider Robert!!!!!!!!
> *


No your right I do not have a traditional ride. But a lowered ride I do.  Low rider is a sense of well being and culture. Just like Bikes.. I ride. And can tell when some clowns out there weekend riding grinding gears and shit. Same as car/trucks customs. Some clown always shows up with gold everything , And don't know shit about anything they got installed on their ride. But yet wearing a Dickie , sunglasses , and vato socks.. :uh: 
I run onto it all the time at shows..Shit breaks down and there on the side of the road crying because they are in panic mode.. fake Ryder's... Real Ryder's get that shit and go. 2x4 , extra noids , oil , what ever!!!!! hence Low rider has to be earned not bought ( to a degree) and bled . Got to have sum knuckle skin!!!!  


No I don't know who that P cat is.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 06:26 PM~10909090
> *listen here Shaw you Freddie Prinze reject!!!!  only reason why we let you chill with us is because we feel sorry for earth crawling ass!!!  finish your car, excuse me when I finish your car then you can speak!!!!  you need to go back to selling bootleg tapes on vermont to make you some extra cash!!!  even fundi has a home and a up to date vehicle!!!!  don't you feel stupid he's passed you?? so fuck you Shaw and your los lobos reject ass!!!!!!!
> *


I ain't gonna let you do shit on my car now Black Cesar!!! The only reason we let you chill with us is cuz u black!!! Sure as hell ain't no other reason..you the token ***** 'round these parts ya 'heard! You need to come back home and build car...instead of what yo'doing!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Aint no fool in the world gonna sell three Impalas for a fucking wagon...you gotta be out you damn mind,


----------



## pauls 1967

HE HAS A BIG MOUTH HUH FUCK HIM BRO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:47 PM~10909232
> *HE HAS A BIG MOUTH HUH FUCK HIM BRO
> *


 Thats my partna...don't trip.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 06:43 PM~10909202
> *I ain't gonna let you do shit on my car now Black Cesar!!! The only reason we let you chill with us is cuz u black!!! Sure as hell ain't no other reason..you the token ***** 'round these parts ya 'heard! You need to come back home and build car...instead of what yo'doing!!!
> *


listen here you g.e.d. bastard!!!! own some real property before your mojado ass talks to me!!! go mow my lawn fool and then tell your tia to clean me and fundi's houses


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:47 PM~10909232
> *HE HAS A BIG MOUTH HUH FUCK HIM BRO
> *


He does have a big mouth and is hard headed to learning info. But he is a elder and Club rules say we must respect him.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10909222
> *Aint no fool in the world gonna sell three Impalas for a fucking wagon...you gotta be out you damn mind,
> *


I'm buying more than a wagon ho bitch!!!!!! another impala and big body Caddy who bitch!!! I alwys build 3 cats at once!! I may not ride them but I slang them and make that long green you red eyed dirt demon!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:39 PM~10909159
> *SHUT THE FUCK U BIG MOUTH BASS !!!!!  :angry:
> *


I don't think you're 20 more like 13!!! go to the border brother thread and kick rocks!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

A MEXICAN GUY OWNS


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:57 PM~10909327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MEXICAN GUY OWNS
> *


 :0 

Nice love those wheels!!! def diff then the same ole same shit every ones trying to do... Those wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!! where the shit back then..


----------



## pauls 1967

THIS WAS BACK IN THE EARLY 70'S


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 06:52 PM~10909272
> *I'm buying more than a wagon ho bitch!!!!!!  another impala and big body Caddy who bitch!!!  I alwys build 3 cats at once!!  I may not ride them but I slang them and make that long green you red eyed dirt demon!!!!!!!
> *


Stop lyin' on yourself...finish one hot car first fatso!...4 doors are stupid...people that buy 4 doors are more stupid...even 187PURE is seeing the light...Bigg Rat should be ashamed of you...I hope you don't got a plaque! stock checks, property and all that big willie shit you got and you gonna buy a primered 4 doos wagon! :uh: cuzz..wait till I tell G...he gonna take you of his mailing list for that! You should be on that 57/59 rag level tubby!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 12:31 PM~10906421
> *I REALLY DO BUT THEY KNO TO THAT THE MEXICANS STARTED IT CAUSE IN THE 70'S THE BLACKS USE TO BE PIMPS AND SHIT NOT LOWRIDIN THEY WOULD TELL ME THER GRANDPA USE TO BE A PIMP BACK IN THE DAYS THER ARE SOME COOL BLACK PEOPLE AND THER ARE SOME FUCKED UP BLACK PEOPLE SO IM JUST SAYING THEY HATE TO HERE THE TRUTH SO FUCK IT I KNO US CHICANOS STARTED IT SO IM OUTS  :biggrin:
> *


Where did your grandfather reside? Did he live in L.A.? Compton? Watts? Because from what you've posted, your grandfather told you where he grew up and was lowriding. Not where Black people were lowriding.

Your posting of an article from LRM was idiotic. Historically, LRM has only told lowriding from a Mexican-American point of view. There are facts to where Blacks have sent in pictures to LRM and they were altered. The photo originally featured someone Black. But when it appeared in LRM, the person was Mexican-American. This is a fact.

Ever heard of Gary May? Ted Wells? Ernest House? Michael 'Box' Patterson? Tommy Baber? Kevin Smith? Robert 'Zeus' Clausell? These men have put it down for Black lowriders for years. Very few of them have been mentioned or seen in LRM. I strongly suggest you purchase any Young Hogg video/DVD, Cali Swangin' video/DVD, and Dip'N DVD. This will educate you on how long Blacks have been lowriding.

Whether your intent on posting in this topic was to educate or ruffle feathers, the one thing you did accomplish is making your grandfather appear to be an horses ass. And you're a bigger one for co-signing what he told you without doing the research. It may be cliche, but knowledge is power.


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 19 2008, 10:14 PM~10909455
> *Where did your grandfather reside? Did he live in L.A.? Compton? Watts? Because from what you've posted, your grandfather told you where he grew up and was lowriding. Not where Black people were lowriding.
> 
> Your posting of an article from LRM was idiotic. Historically, LRM has only told lowriding from a Mexican-American point of view. There are facts to where Blacks have sent in pictures to LRM and they were altered. The photo originally featured someone Black. But when it appeared in LRM, the person was Mexican-American. This is a fact.
> 
> Ever heard of Gary May? Ted Wells? Ernest House? Michael 'Box' Patterson? Tommy Baber? Kevin Smith? Robert 'Zeus' Clausell? These men have put it down for Black lowriders for years. Very few of them have been mentioned or seen in LRM. I strongly suggest you purchase any Young Hogg video/DVD, Cali Swangin' video/DVD, and Dip'N DVD. This will educate you on how long Blacks have been lowriding.
> 
> Whether your intent on posting in this topic was to educate or ruffle feathers, the one thing you did accomplish is making your grandfather appear to be an horses ass. And you're a bigger one for co-signing what he told you without doing the research. It may be cliche, but knowledge is power.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 07:04 PM~10909382
> *Stop lyin' on yourself...finish one hot car first fatso!...4 doors are stupid...people that buy 4 doors are more stupid...even 187PURE is seeing the light...Bigg Rat should be ashamed of you...I hope you don't got a plaque! stock checks, property and all that big willie shit you got and you gonna buy a primered 4 doos wagon! :uh:  cuzz..wait till I tell G...he gonna take you of his mailing list for that! You should be on that 57/59 rag level tubby!
> *


fuck you and your tshirt car club!! how you gonna be in a club and you never built a car!!!!!!!!!!! go get a haircut bitch!! matter fact let fundi comb your hair!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:57 PM~10909327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MEXICAN GUY OWNS
> *


who cares!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 07:04 PM~10909382
> *Stop lyin' on yourself...finish one hot car first fatso!...4 doors are stupid...people that buy 4 doors are more stupid...even 187PURE is seeing the light...Bigg Rat should be ashamed of you...I hope you don't got a plaque! stock checks, property and all that big willie shit you got and you gonna buy a primered 4 doos wagon! :uh:  cuzz..wait till I tell G...he gonna take you of his mailing list for that! You should be on that 57/59 rag level tubby!
> *


go home tamale cart vendor!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

WHAT CUZ LOL FUCK U ASSHOLE ITS A MEXICAN NATION


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

On a serious note, Gary May will receive the Memorial Honor at the 2008 and Terry Anderson will be inducted in 2009 at LRM's Hall Of Fame(s)


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 08:42 PM~10910126
> *WHAT CUZ LOL FUCK U ASSHOLE ITS A MEXICAN NATION
> *


C'mon, now! You need to go somewhere else with this.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 09:16 PM~10910438
> *On a serious note, Gary May will receive the Memorial Honor at the 2008 and  Terry Anderson will be inducted in 2009 at LRM's Hall Of Fame(s)
> *


rest in peace uncle Gary!! just spoke to him 2 days before he past and it still hurts because I didn't a chance to tell him him I loved him and to say thanks for being Uncle Gary. we were talking about building a hot single gate trey for the suckers and were going to call it the "Wizard II"!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 10:04 PM~10909382
> *4 doors are stupid...people that buy 4 doors are more stupid...!
> *


FUCK THAT YOU CRAZZY AINT NOTHIN WRONG WITH 4 DOORS LIKE THE 90-96 LACS OR LINCS BUT IF ITS A OLD SCHOOL IMPALA YEA THEN A NO NO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10910786
> *FUCK THAT YOU CRAZZY AINT NOTHIN WRONG WITH 4 DOORS LIKE THE 90-96 LACS OR LINCS BUT IF ITS A OLD SCHOOL IMPALA YEA THEN A NO NO :biggrin:
> *


he don't know he never built a car before


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 09:57 PM~10909327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MEXICAN GUY OWNS
> *


WHO GIVES A MATHAFUCK!!!! THEY CLEAN BUT WHAT IS YOUR POINT!?BITCH START YOU A MECICAN THREAD FOR YOUR LIL MEXICAN LOWRIDER PRIDE PUNK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 20 2008, 12:58 AM~10910792
> *he don't know he never built a car before
> *


ONLY THE SHOPS HUH LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10910811
> *ONLY THE SHOPS HUH LOL
> *


no never had a car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 12:48 PM~10906572
> *
> 
> The best  Black owned shop period!!!!!!!!!!  my uncle is the hydro king!!! you better believe that!!!!  nobody can out build him in lowriders  side to side either!!!! better believe it!!!!!!!!!  nobody can out paint Doc side to side!!! you better believe it!!!!!!!
> *


What more can be said after that?


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 02:56 PM~10907010
> *I got the money burning a hole in my pocket!!!!  can you say "stock advance check"?
> *


JANITORS GET ADVANCE CHECKS? :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 07:52 PM~10909272
> *I'm buying more than a wagon ho bitch!!!!!!  another impala and big body Caddy who bitch!!!  I alwys build 3 cats at once!!  I may not ride them but I slang them and make that long green you red eyed dirt demon!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: YOU BUILD 3 AT A TIME ON A JANITORS PAY :uh: AND YOU NEVER POSTED ONE ON LIL :uh: IVE HEARD IT ALL.


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 20 2008, 12:29 AM~10911520
> *:uh: YOU BUILD 3 AT A TIME ON A JANITORS PAY :uh: AND YOU NEVER POSTED ONE ON LIL  :uh: IVE HEARD IT ALL.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: YOU GOT CAUGHT LYING BY PERRO IN OFF TOPIC AND NOW YOU WANT TO TRY AND CLOWN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky

I personally don't think ******** should be allowed to lowride,,at least until they can acknowledge it's Mexican-American roots.


----------



## TRUDAWG

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 20 2008, 09:56 AM~10913084
> *I personally don't think ******** should be allowed to lowride,,at least until they can acknowledge it's Mexican-American roots.
> *


Aint Individuals a black started club??????


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 20 2008, 10:09 AM~10913178
> *Aint Individuals a black started club??????
> *


I WOULDN'T TALK LIKE THAT ABOUT THE BIG "I"IF I WERE YOU :nono: :nono:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 20 2008, 12:09 PM~10913178
> *Aint Individuals a black started club??????
> *


I think Spank was just being funny playboy.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 10:10 AM~10913183
> *I WOULDN'T TALK LIKE THAT ABOUT THE BIG "I"IF I WERE  YOU :nono:  :nono:
> *


He don't care, he's said way worse than that before :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 10:10 AM~10913183
> *I WOULDN'T TALK LIKE THAT ABOUT THE BIG "I"IF I WERE  YOU :nono:  :nono:
> *


it was a question, noy a comment homie. Se all the "???????"'s!?


----------



## Spanky

> I think Spank was just being funny playboy.
> [/b]


  what's up G...got us an Individuals chapter up there now homie..gotta keep ya'll on your toes..


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 20 2008, 12:20 PM~10913242
> * what's up G...got us an Individuals chapter up there now homie..gotta keep ya'll on your toes..
> *


  :0 What it Dew Hommie. 

Yea I see that Indiana chpt. from where they came from ya they some good ones.  Should make the I proud.


----------



## Spanky

> :0  What it Dew Hommie.
> 
> Yea I see that Indiana chpt. from where they came from ya they some good ones.    Should make the I proud.
> [/b]


  remember this?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 20 2008, 12:30 PM~10913304
> * remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :biggrin: :roflmao: Damn you took it back didn't you.


----------



## Spanky

> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  Damn you took it back didn't you.
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 19 2008, 10:58 PM~10911056
> *What more can be said after that?
> *


NOT A FUCKING THING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 20 2008, 12:29 AM~10911520
> *:uh: YOU BUILD 3 AT A TIME ON A JANITORS PAY :uh: AND YOU NEVER POSTED ONE ON LIL  :uh: IVE HEARD IT ALL.
> *


but I can post the pictures of your abused wife and kids!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 20 2008, 10:30 AM~10913304
> * remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice arms Spanky!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I SEE SPANKY BE TRAINING WITH SCOOTY :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 20 2008, 11:46 AM~10913976
> *I SEE SPANKY BE TRAINING WITH SCOOTY :0
> *


uh no!! go make my fried rice please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP FOLKS.............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup


----------



## TRUDAWG

what's good


----------



## Neige

sup son


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 06:57 PM~10909327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A MEXICAN GUY OWNS
> *


WASN'T THESE MAJESTIC CARS IN THE 70'S ..............
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## chevy_boy

:0


----------



## pauls 1967

YEAH THATS THE MAJESTICS BACK IN THE 70'S


----------



## pauls 1967

these are all o.g.'s my dad had them for 20 years sitting in his garage and finally we toke them and put wire wheels on them they use to have that blue outline around the whitewall but my dad wants to get rid of them so he is asking 520$ ther 14's


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jun 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10910786-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THAT YOU CRAZZY AINT NOTHIN WRONG WITH 4 DOORS LIKE THE 90-96 LACS OR LINCS BUT IF ITS A OLD SCHOOL IMPALA YEA THEN A NO NO :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone want to buy a 4 door anything when you can get a nice coupe? Don't make no sense!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jun 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10910881
> *:roflmao:
> *


Everytime that fool talks shit you co-sign. While Scotty has been fucking around in the suburbs kissing the white mans ass for his paycheck..for the last decade or more with no car and while you've been on Layitlow since 2001, with NO CAR I've had 3 cars including what I have right now BUILT, PAYED FOR AND DONE...always dippin Crenshaw and South Central and I'm still here in the hood. The first rider was an 83' Monte Carlo back in '97-2000..featured in StreetLow in 1999, with real Daytons and 5.20's, Bob&Son interior, Castro's Paint job, TV/VCR, Nardi, Lifted by Mando at HiLow and all PPI muzik. The second a '85 El Camino SS raced out and the '64 I got now. All registered and pinkslipped to ME. And I ain't even 30 years old yet!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10910811
> *ONLY THE SHOPS HUH LOL
> *


Whats this supposed to mean since it's directed towards me?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10910792
> *he don't know he never built a car before
> *


Ain't you they guy who supposedly has 3 real Impala coupes and is looking to buy a foor door primered wagon? I find out you lyin' cuzz...you gonna be on buster status!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Shaw you ain't never had shit!!!! if you did you wouldn't nne my help to finish your yellow submarine!!!! you kiss the white man's everytime you go to work and sign them in at the security desk the cracker boss puts you at? "please sign here and here's your visitors pass. have a nice day! do you need any more assistance? " fake ass rent a cop overnite watchman ****** bitch!!!!!! fuck you and your Wolf Man Jack hairdo bitch!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Shsaw you just mad because you pay child upport to a section 8 ho!!!!! at least fundi has a house!!!! you should feel embarassed to let him out o you!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 20 2008, 05:55 PM~10916543
> *Shaw you ain't never had shit!!!!  if you did you wouldn't nne my help to finish your yellow submarine!!!!  you kiss the white man's everytime you go to work and sign them in at the security desk the cracker boss puts you at?  "please sign here and here's your visitors pass.  have a nice day! do you need any more assistance? "  fake ass rent a cop overnite watchman ****** bitch!!!!!!  fuck you and your Wolf Man Jack hairdo bitch!!!!!!
> *


Your the bitch that sells shit over the phone with your white voice!!! How much you make on commission today? $20 bux? You go to those "you can do it" seminars don't you? Didn't you find your job through an infomercial? I do loss prevention cupcake...not security rent a cop bullshit. You want a real job OJ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 20 2008, 05:58 PM~10916552
> *Shsaw you just mad because you pay child upport to a section 8 ho!!!!!  at least fundi has a house!!!!  you should feel embarassed to let him out o you!!!!!
> *


I don't need you to do shit for me, you wouldin't do it anyway..Tommy would. My chils mom ain't no hoe either bitch..so watch it!! You need to stop frontin' on what you ain't got and shut up!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 20 2008, 10:30 AM~10913304
> * remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Classic! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Scotty, keep it clean from now on....lets keep the topic about the cars please.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 19 2008, 01:24 PM~10906374
> *LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY THIS LINE..........  :biggrin:
> *


X2! LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 01:31 PM~10906421
> *I REALLY DO BUT THEY KNO TO THAT THE MEXICANS STARTED IT CAUSE IN THE 70'S THE BLACKS USE TO BE PIMPS AND SHIT NOT LOWRIDIN  THEY HATE TO HERE THE TRUTH SO FUCK IT I KNO US CHICANOS STARTED IT SO IM OUTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 02:36 PM~10906856
> *THIS GUY SAYS IT ALL ABOUT A MEXICAN STARTED IT  <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-YNQFWKEM&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9s-YNQFWKEM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


*FAIL*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 03:00 PM~10907031
> *he must be Keith's son!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 20 2008, 06:42 PM~10916756
> *Scotty, keep it clean from now on....lets keep the topic about the cars please.
> *


fuck it let's box!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 20 2008, 07:11 PM~10916909
> *fuck it let's box!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 06:28 PM~10908716
> *...and the hair you got left looks like taco meat. Put some neutralizer on that shit and you'd have yourself a Sloppy Joe on your fuckin' head!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 20 2008, 09:59 AM~10912757
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: YOU GOT CAUGHT LYING BY PERRO IN OFF TOPIC AND NOW YOU WANT TO TRY AND CLOWN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


link? try and clown? :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 20 2008, 12:43 PM~10913953
> *but I can post the pictures of your abused wife and kids!!!!!
> *


same lame joke limp dick,post a pic of your car or ya caite la chingada.


----------



## pauls 1967

THIS IS FOR YOU CRENSHAWS FINEST OLD SCHOOL IMPERIALS C.C.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 20 2008, 09:26 PM~10917581
> *same lame joke limp dick,post a pic of your car or ya caite la chingada.
> *


kick rocks *******!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 20 2008, 09:26 PM~10917581
> *same lame joke limp dick,post a pic of your car or ya caite la chingada.
> *


 :0 I wana see..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10914019
> *uh no!! go make my fried rice please!!!!!!!!!
> *


WITH DEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUTS


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 21 2008, 10:31 AM~10919674
> *kick rocks *******!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jun 21 2008, 03:21 PM~10920894
> *ANYONE
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 12:44 AM~10918407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FOR YOU CRENSHAWS FINEST OLD SCHOOL IMPERIALS C.C.
> *


Thanks bro. Thats WAY back in the 70's. It had a black mohair interior and a 44' roof installed, lifted f/b. I believe that car got in the club with paper plates. Lou Ferigno (the Hulk actor) loved it! and Lil' Manuel painted the car with an Alpha-Jeweled top...nice shit!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WE NEED SOME DIPPIN' MUZIK IN HERE!!! LOWER THAT BACK, SLIDE THE ROOF OPEN WITH ALL THE WIDOWS DOWN AND RIDE FROM IMPERIAL TO JEFFERSON!!!

WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5uW2tCn4


----------



## fundimotorsports

Where V !!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2008, 07:05 PM~10921843
> *WE NEED SOME DIPPIN' MUZIK IN HERE!!! LOWER THAT BACK, SLIDE THE ROOF OPEN WITH ALL THE WIDOWS DOWN AND RIDE FROM IMPERIAL TO JEFFERSON!!!
> 
> WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5uW2tCn4
> *


kick rocks ****** boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 21 2008, 08:57 PM~10922276
> *kick rocks ****** boy!!!!!!!!
> *


 C'mon dude. :uh:


----------



## Skim




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## Tyrone

'Pauls1967', help me out here. This is a thread about Black lowriders, yet you've posted comments stating that your grandfather told you Blacks didn't start lowriding until the late '80's early '90's. Now, you're posting pictures from issues of LRM from the late '70's early '80's. In these pictures there are no Black people. Is there some point you're trying to make to support what your grandfather told you by posting these pictures?


----------



## pauls 1967

sorry brotha i was just showing it off


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10923314
> *sorry brotha i was just showing it off
> *


That's fine and dandy, but this is about Black lowriders. No one in the pictures you posted are Black. You're coming off as if you're trying to start something. Your comments early on were bad enough, but now you're posting pictures of Mexican-Americans in a topic dedicated to Black lowriders? It's disrespectful. What is it that you're "showing off"? There has to be some type of point you're attempting to make.


----------



## pauls 1967

NOTHING BRO JUST SHOWIING THE LOWRIDERS OFF AND STUFF


----------



## Skim

and your point is?.......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 22 2008, 12:58 AM~10923406
> * NOTHING BRO JUST SHOWIING THE LOWRIDERS OFF AND STUFF
> *


Paul your own homie in another topic said you aint even Mexican with the last name Phelps. :0


----------



## pauls 1967

IM MEXICAN WHO SAID THAT


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 12:19 AM~10923504
> *Paul your own homie in another topic said you aint even Mexican with the last name Phelps. :0
> *


 :0 

Paul Phelps	(805) 933-2419	Santa Paula, CA 93060	Map
Paul Phelps	(415) 663-9429	Inverness, CA 94937	Map
Paul Phelps	(925) 361-7277	3336 Ridgefield Way,Dublin, CA 94568	Map
Paul Phelps	(951) 695-7590	30375 Via El Delora,Temecula, CA 92592	Map




This yo grandpappy??
Class of 1956 PalmBeach Highschool?


----------



## pauls 1967

WTF WHO'S THAT DONT KNO KNO ANY OF THEM LOL


----------



## pauls 1967

WHATS HIS NAME THEN


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 12:19 AM~10923504
> *Paul your own homie in another topic said you aint even Mexican with the last name Phelps. :0
> *


 WHATS HIS NAME THEN AND WHAT TOPIC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 19 2008, 02:20 PM~10906341
> *I KNO EVERYBODY NO'S MEXICANS STARTED IT BACK IN THE LATE 40'S WITH MY GRANDPA ROLLING IN HIS 1948 FLEETLINE WITH NO SPRINGS HE TOLD ME COPS USE TO GIVE HIM HELL WITH HIS BOMB BEING REAL LOW.. AND MY DAD HAD MAYBE ONE OR TWO BLACK FRIENDS AND THEY TOLD HIM THEY KNO THE MEXICANS STARTED IT SO ITS JUST PEOPLE TALKING SHIT SAYING BLAH BLAH OK IF U GOT PROF SHOW ME UR FAMILY LOWRIDIN IN THE LATE 40'S NOT THE EARLY 70'S CAUSE THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB STARTED IN 1965 SO SHOW ME PROF
> *


MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP!! THIS TOPIC IS NOT TITLED "BLACKS INVENTED LOWRIDING".


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 06:47 PM~10908407
> *look hear ****** boy!!!  #1 you ain't never had a car!! this is hyour 1st one and it's taking you 2 years to build!!! #2 take your wanna be Black ass to the ese topic and chill with your border brothers!!!  #3 go get caugt up on your back child support with your hoodrat ass baby mama!!!  #4  get an up to date hairdo instead of the Bowser from sha~na~na pompadour you wear!!!  #5 i'm charging you double for putting your car together!!  #6  I still have a home in L.A.!! you hear a home!! not a bachelor apartment with a restricted house phone!!!  #7 I ahve a real job so I don't have to be a custdoian at nite and sneaking on the office computers because i'm broke from buying pussy from the hoodrats!!!  #9  you're just a confused tortilla flats bitch more than fundi!!!!!!!!!  #10  when are you bringing your car to me bitch?  #11 who do you think put Al Crane in business?!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WOOOO LORD :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967

DUDE IM NOT TRIPPIN ABOUT BLACKS DOGG I WAS JUST SHOWING THE LOWRIDERS OF THE PAST TO THIS TOPIC I WASNT ASKING FOR TROUBLE BIG DOGG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 07:28 PM~10908716
> *You listen up this last time Koonta Kente :cough cough: I mean Toby...
> Don't be jealous of my beautiful locks just because you got that receeding hairline...and the hair you got left looks like taco meat. Put some neutralizer on that shit and you'd have yourself a Sloppy Joe on your fuckin' head!!!!!!
> 
> You on Fundi status now! Thats why the Young G put you out Tha Gang...cuz a weenie. And no more Crip talk from you either cuz you a busta ! Pull up your pants cuz your thong is showin!!!
> *


 :0 SHIT!! :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

I'M GOING BACK TO BED. FRIEDCHICKEN EATER, WHAT YOU DOING UP THIS TIME OF MORNING?? WHAT YOU COMING IN FROM TRICKING?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2008, 01:18 AM~10923767
> *I'M GOING BACK TO BED.  FRIEDCHICKEN EATER, WHAT YOU DOING UP THIS TIME OF MORNING??  WHAT YOU COMING IN FROM TRICKING?
> *


This fool...lol. Just watched a movie. Checkin the boards. Tyrone is too much lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG

niccuh said his hair look like taco meat.....lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 22 2008, 01:34 AM~10923691
> *DUDE IM NOT TRIPPIN ABOUT BLACKS DOGG I WAS JUST SHOWING THE LOWRIDERS OF THE PAST TO THIS TOPIC I WASNT ASKING FOR TROUBLE BIG DOGG
> *


Well, it appears, you've found and started trouble.

The title of the topic is 'Black Lowriders'. I'm sure if you read the first entry you would have known that. The purpose of this topic is to pay homage to the Black lowriders that haven't received their recognition throughout the years. The 'OG's'/pioneers of Black lowriding. The purpose is not to make Blacks seem better, seperate, or claim Blacks invented lowriding. Yet, some have come into this topic claiming the purpose is to seperate. If seperation has been created, it was created years ago by LRM. Not the creator of this topic or those that frequently post in it.

I can't recall one post in this topic claiming Blacks invented lowriding. Yet, you come in here repeating what your grandfather told you about Blacks in lowriding. You didn't think posting what your grandfather told you wouldn't have a backlash? Then you post pictures from old issues of LRM that show Mexican-Americans lowriding as if to say, "Look! Here's proof that Blacks didn't lowride until the late '80's early '90's!" If you wanted to show lowriders of the past, show Black lowriders. Stay on topic!

It's fine your grandfather has told you about his lowriding experience, but what he told you about Blacks in lowriding is totally wrong. Maybe there were no Black people lowriding in his area at the time, but he's wrong for telling you Blacks didn't get into lowriding until the late '80's early '90's. I strongly suggest you do some research on your own. Don't solely rely on your grandfather or LRM to educate you on Black lowriding.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 22 2008, 02:25 AM~10923777
> *This fool...lol. Just watched a movie. Checkin the boards. Tyrone is too much lol.
> *


 :dunno: What I do? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 22 2008, 10:30 AM~10924863
> * Don't solely rely  LRM to educate you on Black lowriding.
> *


Man Ty, I was so shocked to realize the history of black lowriding when I was able to do a little research, talk to homies like Hogg. I'm from Michigan where all we had was LRM . I had no clue as how deep it went. But after awhile I said to myself something isn't right here. I wondered why I NEVER seen in black cats rides in LRM, hardly ever any black models, or a black dudes car on the cover. I was so proud when Keebo got his caddy in the Mag, and he used a black model too! I used to think okay I understand LRM in a Raza based Mag and that's cool they stick with their own kind, I got no problem with that but then I would routinely see white models too, and I was like WTF, there is definately a pattern here. I do understand now how alot of the OG cats and black clubs boycotted showing at LRM shows and declined on Mag coverage. I didn't realize untill I moved out here in the SouthWest some of the divides between black and brown. But trust me they are here and in plain sight. That's why I try to keep it real, continually speak my mind, not take shit from anyone. I feel like I gotta respresent 24/7. Man you should see the looks on poeples faces when they are so excited to see my clean four riding down the Ave, then the expression on face change instantly when they see who's behind the wheel.....lol shit is classic.
But on the real though, honestly it really shouldn't matter what a persons skin color is Lowriding is universal. But we just trying to share the recognition for the people who otherwise wouldnt know


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 22 2008, 11:02 AM~10925013
> *Man Ty, I was so shocked to realize the history of black lowriding when I was able to do a little research, talk to homies like Hogg. I'm from Michigan where all we had was LRM . I had no clue as how deep it went. But after awhile I said to myself something isn't right here. I wondered why I NEVER seen in black cats rides in LRM, hardly ever any black models, or a black dudes car on the cover. I was so proud when Keebo got his caddy in the Mag, and he used a black model too! I used to think okay I understand LRM in a Raza based Mag and that's cool they stick with their own kind, I got no problem with that but then I would routinely see white models too, and I was like WTF, there is definately a pattern here. I do understand now how alot of the OG cats and black clubs boycotted showing at LRM shows and declined on Mag coverage.  I didn't realize untill I moved out here in the SouthWest  some of the divides between black and brown. But trust me they are here and in plain sight. That's why I try to keep it real, continually speak my mind, not take shit from anyone. I feel like I gotta respresent 24/7. Man you should see the looks on poeples faces when they are so excited to see my clean four riding down the Ave, then the expression on face change instantly when they see who's behind the wheel.....lol shit is classic.
> But on the real though, honestly it really shouldn't matter what a persons skin color is Lowriding is universal. But we just trying to share the recognition for the people who otherwise wouldnt know
> *


'TRUDAWG'!!!!! Yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 22 2008, 10:30 AM~10924863
> *Well, it appears, you've found and started trouble.
> 
> The title of the topic is 'Black Lowriders'. I'm sure if you read the first entry you would have known that. The purpose of this topic is to pay homage to the Black lowriders that haven't received their recognition throughout the years. The 'OG's'/pioneers of Black lowriding. The purpose is not to make Blacks seem better, seperate, or claim Blacks invented lowriding. Yet, some have come into this topic claiming the purpose is to seperate. If seperation has been created, it was created years ago by LRM. Not the creator of this topic or those that frequently post in it.
> 
> I can't recall one post in this topic claiming Blacks invented lowriding. Yet, you come in here repeating what your grandfather told you about Blacks in lowriding. You didn't think posting what your grandfather told you wouldn't have a backlash? Then you post pictures from old issues of LRM that show Mexican-Americans lowriding as if to say, "Look! Here's proof that Blacks didn't lowride until the late '80's early '90's!" If you wanted to show lowriders of the past, show Black lowriders. Stay on topic!
> 
> It's fine your grandfather has told you about his lowriding experience, but what he told you about Blacks in lowriding is totally wrong. Maybe there were no Black people lowriding in his area at the time, but he's wrong for telling you Blacks didn't get into lowriding until the late '80's early '90's. I strongly suggest you do some research on your own. Don't solely rely on your grandfather or LRM to educate you on Black lowriding.
> *


well im sorry bro sorry to the black lowriders well im glad that everybody is lowridin


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10923314
> *sorry brotha i was just showing it off
> *


kick rocks and make a east los topic and post all the mojo stuff you want!!!!!!!!!!! mexicans like you make we wanna fire my gardeners and housekeeper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 22 2008, 11:02 AM~10925013
> *Man Ty, I was so shocked to realize the history of black lowriding when I was able to do a little research, talk to homies like Hogg. I'm from Michigan where all we had was LRM . I had no clue as how deep it went. But after awhile I said to myself something isn't right here. I wondered why I NEVER seen in black cats rides in LRM, hardly ever any black models, or a black dudes car on the cover. I was so proud when Keebo got his caddy in the Mag, and he used a black model too! I used to think okay I understand LRM in a Raza based Mag and that's cool they stick with their own kind, I got no problem with that but then I would routinely see white models too, and I was like WTF, there is definately a pattern here. I do understand now how alot of the OG cats and black clubs boycotted showing at LRM shows and declined on Mag coverage.  I didn't realize untill I moved out here in the SouthWest  some of the divides between black and brown. But trust me they are here and in plain sight. That's why I try to keep it real, continually speak my mind, not take shit from anyone. I feel like I gotta respresent 24/7. Man you should see the looks on poeples faces when they are so excited to see my clean four riding down the Ave, then the expression on face change instantly when they see who's behind the wheel.....lol shit is classic.
> But on the real though, honestly it really shouldn't matter what a persons skin color is Lowriding is universal. But we just trying to share the recognition for the people who otherwise wouldnt know
> *


THAT'S WHY I POSTED THE ARTICLE ON US!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 22 2008, 11:29 AM~10925139
> *kick rocks and make a east los topic and post all the mojo stuff you want!!!!!!!!!!!  mexicans like you make we wanna fire my gardeners and housekeeper!!!!!!!!!
> *


 your dumb lol
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 22 2008, 11:37 AM~10925214
> *your dumb lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


estupid!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 22 2008, 03:14 PM~10926453
> *estupid!!!!
> *


http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x151/jamesyboy90/******.jpg


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2008, 01:10 AM~10923664
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP!!  THIS TOPIC IS NOT TITLED "BLACKS INVENTED LOWRIDING".
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Any of you recognize homegurl? 187Pure prolly does...


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 07:54 PM~10928241
> *Any of you recognize homegurl? 187Pure prolly does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lol :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Your becoming very disrespectful..you gotta PM.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 08:18 PM~10928439
> *Your becoming very disrespectful..you gotta PM.
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 08:18 PM~10928439
> *Your becoming very disrespectful..you gotta PM.
> *


OH SHIT SORRY DOGG FOR REAL IM SORRY THATS SAD FOR HER PASSING AWAY :angel:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 19 2008, 12:48 PM~10906572
> *
> 
> The best  Black owned shop period!!!!!!!!!!  my uncle is the hydro king!!! you better believe that!!!!  nobody can out build him in lowriders  side to side either!!!! better believe it!!!!!!!!!  nobody can out paint Doc side to side!!! you better believe it!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 22 2008, 10:50 AM~10924677
> *niccuh said his hair look like taco meat.....lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was trippin on that earlier while I was workin on my car. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## BigPoppa

I knew this little fucker was talking shit before....



> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 6 2008, 08:02 PM~10350651
> *man lowridin started back in my grandpas days with the pachcos mexicans started it. mexicans have proof blacks dont just that one page of ther ghetto lowriders us mexicans have class with our rides and hydraulics started by a mexican guy out of rialto california blacks talk to much shit ther just mad cause ther cars suck are rides are the cleaniest rides out ther so shut the fuck up u fucking haters
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10928241
> *Any of you recognize homegurl? 187Pure prolly does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10928241
> *Any of you recognize homegurl? 187Pure prolly does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH WAIT.. THAT'S NINI X :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10928241
> *Any of you recognize homegurl? 187Pure prolly does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homegirl from Piru Love right?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 23 2008, 05:42 AM~10930384
> *homegirl from Piru Love right?
> *


CORRECT! DIED IN MOTORCYCLE ACCIDENT. SOME ASSHOLE WAS FLEEING FROM POLICE AND RAN INTO HER.


----------



## 187PURE

B.I.P. BLOODY MARY


----------



## 187PURE

JUST DROPPED THE LAC OFF AT THE PAINT SHOP THIS MORNING


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10929496
> *I knew this little fucker was talking shit before....
> *


Yea your right, he's an ass clown for sure


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 09:30 AM~10930587
> *JUST DROPPED THE LAC OFF AT THE PAINT SHOP THIS MORNING
> *


man you gotta post pics when its done cuz my 90 lac gettin painted on the 16th if everythang goes right :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 10:04 AM~10930931
> *man you gotta post pics when its done cuz my 90 lac gettin painted on the 16th if everythang goes right :biggrin:
> *


just tryna get ready for the englishtown car show on the 6th


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 23 2008, 09:21 AM~10930748
> *Yea your right, he's an ass clown for sure
> *


NAW, HE'S JUST YOUNG AND DON'T KNOW NO BETTER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 11:40 AM~10931164
> *just tryna get ready for the englishtown car show on the 6th
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KadillakKing

damn evrybody dying... makes ya think bout all da bullshyt u talk everyday, and is it really worth it when lifes so short.


----------



## 187PURE

TWIN IN THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## 187PURE

*I FOUND ME A 44 BITCHES!!!!*

$450 + SHIPPING. IS THAT A GOOD PRICE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN THATS HIGH UNLESS IT COMES WITH THE SKINS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 11:51 AM~10931560
> *DAMN THATS HIGH UNLESS IT COMES WITH THE SKINS?
> *


SKINS? WATCHU TALMBOUT WILLIS??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THE TRIMMING AROUND THE ROOF? WHERE ITS ALREADY FLANGED AT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 12:06 PM~10931642
> *THE TRIMMING AROUND THE ROOF? WHERE ITS ALREADY FLANGED AT?
> *


I'M GETTING EVERYTHING COMPLETE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 12:08 PM~10931662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH THAT'S TITE G. YEAH I FOUND A PLACE OUT HERE IN PHILLY THAT CAN DO IT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FINALLY THATS WHATS UP HOMIE, THAT SHIT GOING TO BE TIGHT WITH IT IN AND THA RIDE PAINTED


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 12:25 PM~10931763
> *FINALLY THATS WHATS UP HOMIE, THAT SHIT GOING TO BE TIGHT WITH IT IN AND THA RIDE PAINTED
> *


MAN THE LORD IS BLESSING ME MORE AND MORE. MY HOMEBOY JUST GOT ME A CONNECT FOR AN EVEN CHEAPER PRICE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 06:30 AM~10930587
> *JUST DROPPED THE LAC OFF AT THE PAINT SHOP THIS MORNING
> *


so......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 10:48 AM~10931923
> *MAN THE LORD IS BLESSING ME MORE AND MORE.  MY HOMEBOY JUST GOT ME A CONNECT FOR AN EVEN CHEAPER PRICE.
> *


 :biggrin: now get some chrome bitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10929496
> *I knew this little fucker was talking shit before....
> *


MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP... I KNO WHER THIS LIL HOMIE IS COMING FROM YOU BLACKS ALWAYS SAY U STARTED EVERYTHING ILL TELL YOU WHAT U GUYS DID NOT START UP LOWRIDIN THATS FOR SURE IM 60 YEARS OLD AND I KNO WHATS UP OK BITCH SO SHUT FUCK UP HE IS SHOWING ALOT OF PROOF U GUYS DIDNT LOW RIDE BACK IN THE DAYS AND IM MEXICAN U GUYS BARLEY STARTED COMING OUT IN THE LATE 70'S AND SHIT YOU BLACKS WANTED TO BE LIKE US THE WAY WE DRESSED AND EVERYTHING YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKERS :angry: :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 23 2008, 10:48 AM~10931924-->
> 
> 
> 
> so......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10932005
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP... I KNO WHER THIS LIL HOMIE IS COMING FROM YOU BLACKS ALWAYS SAY U STARTED EVERYTHING ILL TELL YOU WHAT U GUYS DID NOT START UP LOWRIDIN THATS FOR SURE IM 60 YEARS OLD AND I KNO  WHATS UP OK BITCH SO SHUT FUCK UP HE IS SHOWING ALOT OF PROOF U GUYS DIDNT LOW RIDE BACK IN THE DAYS AND IM MEXICAN U GUYS BARLEY STARTED COMING OUT IN THE LATE 70'S AND SHIT YOU BLACKS WANTED TO BE LIKE US THE WAY WE DRESSED AND EVERYTHING YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKERS :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Go away Ben. You have had 4 names ....


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 11:00 AM~10932021
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Go away Ben. You have had 4 names ....
> *


WHO THE FUCK IS BEN HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 12:58 PM~10932005
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP... I KNO WHER THIS LIL HOMIE IS COMING FROM YOU BLACKS ALWAYS SAY U STARTED EVERYTHING ILL TELL YOU WHAT U GUYS DID NOT START UP LOWRIDIN THATS FOR SURE IM 60 YEARS OLD AND I KNO  WHATS UP OK BITCH SO SHUT FUCK UP HE IS SHOWING ALOT OF PROOF U GUYS DIDNT LOW RIDE BACK IN THE DAYS AND IM MEXICAN U GUYS BARLEY STARTED COMING OUT IN THE LATE 70'S AND SHIT YOU BLACKS WANTED TO BE LIKE US THE WAY WE DRESSED AND EVERYTHING YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKERS :angry:  :angry:
> *


OH BROTHER :uh: THIS MUST BE THE LITTLE FUCKER'S CRUSTY 'OL GRANDPAPPY. I BET YOUR FUCKING DEPENDS ARE SOILED RIGHT NOW. FIRST OFF OLD MAN, NOBODY IN THIS THREAD SAID THAT BLACKS INVENTED LOWRIDING. 2ND, THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD WHERE WE SHARE ARE VIEWS (BUT ALL RACES ARE WELCOME). 3RD, YOUR FIRST POST AND YOU'RE TALKING SHIT. LET'S ME KNOW YOU SIGNED UP ON LAYITLOW JUST TO VENT. KICK ROCKS YOU 'OL JERITAL GEEZER!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 11:03 AM~10932034
> *WHO THE FUCK IS BEN HOMIE
> *





> * (realtalk) pm
> YOU THINK THAT'S ME IN THAT JUST POSTED IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET REAL YOU FUCKEN IDIOT!!!
> fuck them negga's..
> 
> BAWAWAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: *



:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10932005
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP... I KNO WHER THIS LIL HOMIE IS COMING FROM YOU BLACKS ALWAYS SAY U STARTED EVERYTHING ILL TELL YOU WHAT U GUYS DID NOT START UP LOWRIDIN THATS FOR SURE IM 60 YEARS OLD AND I KNO  WHATS UP OK BITCH SO SHUT FUCK UP HE IS SHOWING ALOT OF PROOF U GUYS DIDNT LOW RIDE BACK IN THE DAYS AND IM MEXICAN U GUYS BARLEY STARTED COMING OUT IN THE LATE 70'S AND SHIT YOU BLACKS WANTED TO BE LIKE US THE WAY WE DRESSED AND EVERYTHING YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKERS :angry:  :angry:
> *


you got your wires crossed!! nobody said in here we started lowriding pito lips!! kick rocks and go mow my lawn!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 11:03 AM~10932034
> *WHO THE FUCK IS BEN HOMIE
> *


IP addi. It goes with your other names!!!!!!  Plus PM me after I posted on 2 threads ...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Ben is a fool!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDE#1

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/p.../IMG_0008-1.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
DOES IT LOOK LIKE ANY BLACK PEOPLE THER AT THE HOP OFF NO!!! NOW I ALWAYS SEE BLACK PEOPLE AT HOP OFFS BUT WE STARTED THAT SHIT U GUYS DIDN'T SO FUCK STOP HATING AND DEAL WITH IT OK


----------



## 187PURE

I'M GETTING THE ROOF DONE THIS WEEK MY ******!


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 21 2008, 11:07 PM~10923094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOES IT LOOK LIKE ANY BLACK PEOPLE THER AT THE HOP OFF NO!!! NOW I ALWAYS SEE BLACK PEOPLE AT HOP OFFS BUT WE STARTED THAT SHIT U GUYS DIDN'T SO FUCK STOP HATING AND DEAL WITH IT OK


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 11:07 AM~10932063
> *IP addi. It goes with your other names!!!!!!   Plus PM me after I posted on 2 threads ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DIDN'T THEY SAY FOR YOUR TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE. GET THE FUCKEN HIT YOU FUCK RETARD!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'M STARTING TO HATE MEXICANS!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 11:07 AM~10932064
> *Ben is a fool!!!!!!!
> *


But you took his ride and went with it.. :uh: this fool just got clowned out the VA topic plus sent me 3 pm's on sum Gay shit.. And talking about having sex with my 12yr girl you posted a pic of jackass.. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/p.../IMG_0008-1.jpg[/img]


DOES IT LOOK LIKE ANY BLACK PEOPLE THER AT THE HOP OFF NO!!! NOW I ALWAYS SEE BLACK PEOPLE AT HOP OFFS BUT WE STARTED THAT SHIT U GUYS DIDN'T SO FUCK STOP HATING AND DEAL WITH IT OK
[/quote]
WHY YOU PLAY ME MAN?? :roflmao: 

YOU JUST FAILED FRAUD. WHAT 60 YEAR OLD MAN SAYS STOP HATING?? NOT THAT HE CAN'T SAY IT, BUT IT'S UNCOMMON. DUDE STOP BEING A PUSSY AND MAN UP AND SAY WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOTTA SAY. STOP DISGUISING YOURSELF WITH A FAKE SCREEN NAME BITCH!


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 11:11 AM~10932094
> *But you took his ride and went with it.. :uh:  this fool just got clowned out the VA topic plus sent me 3 pm's on sum Gay shit.. And talking about having sex with my 12yr girl you posted a pic of jackass.. :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 PROOF OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN AND DON'T GO CHANGING SHIT AROUND IN THERE EITHER. WE KNOW YOUR ASS IS NOTORIOUS FOR THAT JUST TO COVER UP YOUR LIES!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DIDN'T THEY SAY FOR YOUR TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE. GET THE FUCKEN HIT YOU FUCK RETARD!!! :twak: :twak:





> DOES IT LOOK LIKE ANY BLACK PEOPLE THER AT THE HOP OFF NO!!! NOW I ALWAYS SEE BLACK PEOPLE AT HOP OFFS BUT WE STARTED THAT SHIT U GUYS DIDN'T SO FUCK STOP HATING AND DEAL WITH IT OK


WHY YOU PLAY ME MAN?? :roflmao: 

YOU JUST FAILED FRAUD. WHAT 60 YEAR OLD MAN SAYS STOP HATING?? NOT THAT HE CAN'T SAY IT, BUT IT'S UNCOMMON. DUDE STOP BEING A PUSSY AND MAN UP AND SAY WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOTTA SAY. STOP DISGUISING YOURSELF WITH A FAKE SCREEN NAME BITCH!
[/quote]


> actually you sent a IP address from a phone and the other from a Computer





> I have confirmed this information from two different professional sources. I have what I need and I think everyone believes me when I say that without having to put the sources in the middle.
> 
> Ben aka backbumper87 aka Real Talk aka Nosetup-you need a hug





> Ben needs a hug...that was not aimed at you.


 I told you this dude had problems!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 22 2008, 11:02 AM~10925013
> *Man Ty, I was so shocked to realize the history of black lowriding when I was able to do a little research, talk to homies like Hogg. I'm from Michigan where all we had was LRM . I had no clue as how deep it went. But after awhile I said to myself something isn't right here. I wondered why I NEVER seen in black cats rides in LRM, hardly ever any black models, or a black dudes car on the cover. I was so proud when Keebo got his caddy in the Mag, and he used a black model too! I used to think okay I understand LRM in a Raza based Mag and that's cool they stick with their own kind, I got no problem with that but then I would routinely see white models too, and I was like WTF, there is definately a pattern here. I do understand now how alot of the OG cats and black clubs boycotted showing at LRM shows and declined on Mag coverage.  I didn't realize untill I moved out here in the SouthWest  some of the divides between black and brown. But trust me they are here and in plain sight. That's why I try to keep it real, continually speak my mind, not take shit from anyone. I feel like I gotta respresent 24/7. Man you should see the looks on poeples faces when they are so excited to see my clean four riding down the Ave, then the expression on face change instantly when they see who's behind the wheel.....lol shit is classic.
> But on the real though, honestly it really shouldn't matter what a persons skin color is Lowriding is universal. But we just trying to share the recognition for the people who otherwise wouldnt know
> *


 YOU NO WHY LRM DONT PUT BLACK PEOPLE ON THER MAGAZINES IS BECAUSE FIRST OF ALL IT'S ARE CULTURE AND LRM NO'S CHICANOS STARTED IT BACK IN THE 40'S AND SHIT LIKE THE LIL HOMIE WAS SAYING AND WHY DO YOU VATO'S CRY SO MUCH WHEN YOU CANT HAVE YOUR WAY IT'S FUNNY YOU WANNA BE HARD ON THE STREETS BUT WHEN SHIT COMES DOWN YOU CRY IT'S RACIST AND SHIT PEOPLE CALL US ******* AND ******** AND BORDER HOPPERS BUT WE DONT CRY OR TRY TO SEW PEOPLE LOL YOU GUYS ARE A JOKE


----------



## backbumper87

> WHY YOU PLAY ME MAN?? :roflmao:
> 
> YOU JUST FAILED FRAUD. WHAT 60 YEAR OLD MAN SAYS STOP HATING?? NOT THAT HE CAN'T SAY IT, BUT IT'S UNCOMMON. DUDE STOP BEING A PUSSY AND MAN UP AND SAY WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOTTA SAY. STOP DISGUISING YOURSELF WITH A FAKE SCREEN NAME BITCH!


 I told you this dude had problems!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: your just ass weak and as big of a joke as them if you think Im really him :roflmao: :roflmao: we will just leave it at that. He told me about this black wanna be lowrider who's crippled. I take it that's you because it looks like his dicks all in your mouth :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 11:17 AM~10932138
> *YOU NO WHY LRM DONT PUT BLACK PEOPLE ON THER MAGAZINES IS BECAUSE FIRST OF ALL IT'S ARE CULTURE AND LRM NO'S CHICANOS STARTED IT BACK IN THE 40'S AND SHIT LIKE THE LIL HOMIE WAS SAYING AND WHY DO YOU VATO'S CRY SO MUCH WHEN YOU CANT HAVE YOUR WAY IT'S FUNNY YOU WANNA BE HARD ON THE STREETS BUT WHEN SHIT COMES DOWN YOU CRY IT'S RACIST AND SHIT PEOPLE CALL US ******* AND ******** AND BORDER HOPPERS BUT WE DONT CRY OR TRY TO SEW PEOPLE LOL YOU GUYS ARE A JOKE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


And Thats realtalk...


----------



## KadillakKing

yall nickaz is funny,,,, ya know if nobody response to home boy he will go away eventually... just my 2 cents.....


----------



## 187PURE

DUDE IS SHAMING HIS OWN RACE. HE COMES INTO THE BLACK THREAD TO VENT HIS ANGER ABOUT BLACKS NOT INVENTING LOWRIDING.. BLAH-BLAH-BLAH.. AND IT'S LIKE YOU WANNA TRY AND TEAR OUR SHIT DOWN. BUT BLACKS ARE STRONG, WE'VE BEEN HAVING OTHER RACES TRYING TO TEAR OUR SHIT DOWN FOR OVER 400 YEARS. JUST KEEP THE BLACK/MEXICAN BEEF OUT OF HERE. BLACKS AND MEXICANS HAVE ENOUGH TROUBLE TRYING TO MAKE IT IN AMERICA.


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 02:20 PM~10932154
> *  JUST KEEP THE BLACK/MEXICAN BEEF OUT OF HERE.  BLACKS AND MEXICANS HAVE ENOUGH TROUBLE TRYING TO MAKE IT IN AMERICA.
> *



thats' da gospel rye therre .


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 11:17 AM~10932138
> *YOU NO WHY LRM DONT PUT BLACK PEOPLE ON THER MAGAZINES IS BECAUSE FIRST OF ALL IT'S ARE CULTURE AND LRM NO'S CHICANOS STARTED IT BACK IN THE 40'S AND SHIT LIKE THE LIL HOMIE WAS SAYING AND WHY DO YOU VATO'S CRY SO MUCH WHEN YOU CANT HAVE YOUR WAY IT'S FUNNY YOU WANNA BE HARD ON THE STREETS BUT WHEN SHIT COMES DOWN YOU CRY IT'S RACIST AND SHIT PEOPLE CALL US ******* AND ******** AND BORDER HOPPERS BUT WE DONT CRY OR TRY TO SEW PEOPLE LOL YOU GUYS ARE A JOKE
> *


EY VATO WHY WOULD I LIE I'AM REALLY 60 YEARS OLD YOU DUMB FUCK IM JUST MAD CAUSE IM READING ALL OF THIS AND THIS SHIT GETS ME GOING SO WHATEVER AND I DONT NEED TO HIDE ANYTHING ABOUT MY SELF BITCH YOU SHOULD REALLY HAVE RESPECT FOR OLDER PEOPLE!!! I THINK YOU GOT FUCKING PROBLEMS BITCH


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing+Jun 23 2008, 11:19 AM~10932150-->
> 
> 
> 
> yall nickaz is funny,,,, ya know if nobody response to home boy he will go away eventually... just my 2 cents.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 11:20 AM~10932154
> *DUDE IS SHAMING HIS OWN RACE.  HE COMES INTO THE BLACK THREAD TO VENT HIS ANGER ABOUT BLACKS NOT INVENTING LOWRIDING.. BLAH-BLAH-BLAH.. AND IT'S LIKE YOU WANNA TRY AND TEAR OUR SHIT DOWN.  BUT BLACKS ARE STRONG, WE'VE BEEN HAVING OTHER RACES TRYING TO TEAR OUR SHIT DOWN FOR OVER 400 YEARS.  JUST KEEP THE BLACK/MEXICAN BEEF OUT OF HERE.  BLACKS AND MEXICANS HAVE ENOUGH TROUBLE TRYING TO MAKE IT IN AMERICA.
> *


But some do have big mouths and talk a lot!!!!!!!!!! You guys want to be treated fair but hate on others. The pill taste pretty bitter when it's on the other foot..


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 11:22 AM~10932167
> *But some do have big mouths and talk a lot!!!!!!!!!! You guys want to be treated fair but hate on others. The pill taste pretty bitter when it's on the other foot..
> *



MAYBE YOU SHOULD LIVE BY THOSE WORDS THAT YOU JUST TYPED :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 11:21 AM~10932161
> *thats' da gospel rye therre .
> *


Ain't you on Guard / gate duty..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 02:09 PM~10932072
> *I'M GETTING THE ROOF DONE THIS WEEK MY ******!
> *


DONT 4GET THA PICS MANNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 23 2008, 11:23 AM~10932173
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD LIVE BY THOSE WORDS THAT YOU JUST TYPED :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Ben you make the internets fun.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDE#1

> I told you this dude had problems!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: your just ass weak and as big of a joke as them if you think Im really him :roflmao: :roflmao: we will just leave it at that. He told me about this black wanna be lowrider who's crippled. I take it that's you because it looks like his dicks all in your mouth :0 :0
[/quote]
EY VATO WHY WOULD I LIE I'AM REALLY 60 YEARS OLD YOU DUMB FUCK IM JUST MAD CAUSE IM READING ALL OF THIS AND THIS SHIT GETS ME GOING SO WHATEVER AND I DONT NEED TO HIDE ANYTHING ABOUT MY SELF BITCH YOU SHOULD REALLY HAVE RESPECT FOR OLDER PEOPLE!!! I THINK YOU GOT FUCKING PROBLEMS BITCH


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 11:24 AM~10932180
> *Ben you make the internets fun.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 AND WHO THE FUCK IS BEN DUMB ASS BITCH


----------



## KadillakKing




----------



## fundimotorsports

KadiSteve say everyone needs to shut up!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 02:23 PM~10932174
> *Ain't you on Guard / gate duty..
> *


nope off today 
gotta read a fuckin book and do a report on it..


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 02:29 PM~10932218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KadiSteve say everyone needs to shut up!!!!!!
> *



hey dats my arm in the right corner lol


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:11 PM~10932092
> *I'M STARTING TO HATE MEXICANS!!!!!!!
> *


  :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 01:22 PM~10932165
> *EY VATO WHY WOULD I LIE I'AM REALLY 60 YEARS OLD YOU DUMB FUCK IM JUST MAD CAUSE IM READING ALL OF THIS AND THIS SHIT GETS ME GOING SO WHATEVER AND I DONT NEED TO HIDE ANYTHING ABOUT MY SELF BITCH YOU SHOULD REALLY HAVE RESPECT FOR OLDER PEOPLE!!! I THINK YOU GOT FUCKING PROBLEMS BITCH
> *


 :roflmao: MAN YOU'RE KILLING ME


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 11:30 AM~10932229
> *hey dats my arm in the right corner lol
> *


Ya the same color as that SD shirt you got on... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 11:20 AM~10932154
> *DUDE IS SHAMING HIS OWN RACE.  HE COMES INTO THE BLACK THREAD TO VENT HIS ANGER ABOUT BLACKS NOT INVENTING LOWRIDING.. BLAH-BLAH-BLAH.. AND IT'S LIKE YOU WANNA TRY AND TEAR OUR SHIT DOWN.  BUT BLACKS ARE STRONG, WE'VE BEEN HAVING OTHER RACES TRYING TO TEAR OUR SHIT DOWN FOR OVER 400 YEARS.  JUST KEEP THE BLACK/MEXICAN BEEF OUT OF HERE.  BLACKS AND MEXICANS HAVE ENOUGH TROUBLE TRYING TO MAKE IT IN AMERICA.
> *


HEY ESE MEXICANS ARE STRONG TOO BUT I HATE WHEN YOUNGER VATO'S THINK THEY NO IT ALL HEY TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH EVERYBODY HATE'S MEXICANS TOO IT'S NOT ONLY JUST BLACKS IT'S US TOO EVERYBODY BRINGS US DOWN AND WE STILL STAND TALL THAT WHY WE GOT BROWN PRIDE WE TAKE PRIDE WHAT WE GOT EVEN IF WE LIVE IN A TORE UP HOME WE TAKE CARE OF IT. LIKE BACK IN MY DAY WE USE TO TAKE REAL GOOD OF ARE CLOTHS AND STUFF WE HAD PRIDE IN ARE SHIT AND TELL YOU WHAT I HATE WHEN PEOPLE CONSIDER US BORDER HOPPERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT IM A MEXICAN AMERICAN BORN AND RAISED IN CALIFORNIA AND PROUD OF IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 01:24 PM~10932179
> *DONT 4GET THA PICS MANNNNNNNN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10932242
> *Ya the same color as that  SD shirt you got on... :biggrin:
> *


dont hate on my southern colorin... hahahhaha... at night i'm a fuckin ninja


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 11:33 AM~10932246
> *dont hate on my southern colorin... hahahhaha... at night i'm a fuckin ninja
> *












:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 01:32 PM~10932243
> *HEY ESE MEXICANS ARE STRONG TOO BUT I HATE WHEN YOUNGER VATO'S THINK THEY NO IT ALL HEY TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH EVERYBODY HATE'S MEXICANS TOO IT'S NOT ONLY JUST BLACKS IT'S US TOO EVERYBODY BRINGS US DOWN AND WE STILL STAND TALL THAT WHY WE GOT BROWN PRIDE WE TAKE PRIDE WHAT WE GOT EVEN IF WE LIVE IN A TORE UP HOME WE TAKE CARE OF IT. LIKE BACK IN MY DAY WE USE TO TAKE REAL GOOD OF ARE CLOTHS AND STUFF WE HAD PRIDE IN ARE SHIT AND TELL YOU WHAT I HATE WHEN PEOPLE CONSIDER US BORDER HOPPERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT IM A MEXICAN AMERICAN BORN AND RAISED IN CALIFORNIA AND PROUD OF IT
> *


:yaaawwn: num-num-num.. OH I'M SORRY, WERE YOU SAYING SOMETHING? :uh:


----------



## backbumper87




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10932245
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KadillakKing

here argue over this 























right or wrong ?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 11:33 AM~10932246
> *dont hate on my southern colorin... hahahhaha... at night i'm a fuckin ninja
> *













:dunno: 














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 02:37 PM~10932276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



great now the terriorist know wut i drive


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 02:43 PM~10932331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



if i get kidnapped by sum fuckin iraqi bitches i'm kickin they ass and blaming it on you....


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by backbumper87+Jun 23 2008, 11:40 AM~10932307-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bens . that photo shop is like a 10g NC lowrider paint job..:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 11:45 AM~10932344
> *if i get kidnapped by sum fuckin iraqi bitches i'm kickin they ass and blaming it on you....
> *


 I got a couple peeps in higher places to come get you. Or they could just leave you in turkey at a white woman brothel... :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

lol u stupid :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 11:53 AM~10932408
> *lol u stupid  :biggrin:
> *


Na i hate *****'s.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

brething up all my good air and shit. Damn big rim cars causing gas to go up and scaring little ladies of the road with that jungle music playing and shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 02:55 PM~10932426
> *Na i hate *****'s.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> brething up all my good air and shit.  Damn big rim cars causing gas to go up and scaring little ladies of the road with that jungle music playing and shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *



oh lord here we go...... u know dat gonna start sum shyt in herre


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 11:58 AM~10932450
> *oh lord here we go...... u know dat gonna start sum shyt in herre
> *


  

Why? I'm just a ***** that loves titaaaaassssssssssssss :biggrin: 











next time your up here. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDE#1

LOL THAT SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 12:46 PM~10931904
> *:uh:
> 
> You where told like 100 options on the great ***** topic!!!!
> Here a link to for you to order..
> 
> www.ragsandslides.com
> 
> 
> *


FUNDI'S RESPONSE TO ME IN OFFTOPIC WHEN I WAS ASKING ABOUT A MOONROOF :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 12:08 PM~10932539
> *FUNDI'S RESPONSE TO ME IN OFFTOPIC WHEN I WAS ASKING ABOUT A MOONROOF :uh:
> *


Don't come in here all high and mighty BOY!!! I did that Becouse V told you like 20 times and so did some other bro's but you still insited on being a little baby.. whining and caring on about shit!!!!!!! Go drive your car more then 50 plus to a show then let me know what a real ride feels like... ..


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 03:05 PM~10932513
> *
> 
> Why? I'm just a ***** that loves titaaaaassssssssssssss :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time your up here.  :biggrin:
> *



lol... for sure... i'm bring da lac up when i come back... so i can break it and u hlep me fix it, lol... hahaha


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 23 2008, 02:14 PM~10932577
> *Don't come in here all high and mighty BOY!!! I did that Becouse V told you like 20 times and so did some other bro's but you still insited on being a little baby.. whining and caring on about shit!!!!!!! Go drive your car more then 50 plus to a show then let me know what a real ride feels like... ..
> *


FUNDI I DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GETTING ALL THIS MUTHAFUCKIN HEART FROM, BUT YOU BEST TO TONE THAT SHIT DOWN. REMEMBER, I-95 IS RIGHT THERE BOY


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 11:16 AM~10932594
> *FUNDI I DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GETTING ALL THIS MUTHAFUCKIN HEART FROM, BUT YOU BEST TO TONE THAT SHIT DOWN.  REMEMBER, I-95 IS RIGHT THERE BOY
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDE#1

LOOK AT THIS SHIT LOL


----------



## TRUDAWG

I go to lunch for an hour and I come back to some old bastard talking shit! LOL
jealous motherfucker. Post up what you rollin NOW, fuck what you saw when you were 10 years old in the Barrio


----------



## KadillakKing

yo fundi just txt me sum how he got banned from lil he said he's not makin another name....he would just like me to pass on dat info


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10932663
> *I go to lunch for an hour and I come back to some old bastard talking shit! LOL
> jealous motherfucker. Post up what you rollin NOW, fuck what you saw when you were 10 years old in the Barrio
> *


YOU NO WHAT BITCH I WILL DONT TRIP I WA BORN AND RAISED IN THE VARRIO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10932686
> *yo fundi just txt me sum how he got banned from lil he said he's not makin another name....he would just like me to pass on dat info
> *


TELL HIM THIS:

SERIOUSLY DAWG, IT'S NOTHING. KEEP TALKING SHIT, HEAR?

1: Start out going EAST on FAIRMOUNT AVE toward N 21ST ST. 0.0 miMap 
2: Turn RIGHT onto N 21ST ST. 0.6 miMap Avoid 
3: Turn RIGHT onto WINTER ST. 0.1 miMap Avoid 
4: Turn RIGHT onto N 22ND ST. 0.0 miMap Avoid 
5: Merge onto VINE ST EXPY/I-676 W/US-30 W via the ramp on the LEFT. 0.3 miMap Avoid 
6: Merge onto I-76 E. 3.3 miMap Avoid 
7: Merge onto S 26TH ST/PA-291 via EXIT 347A on the LEFT toward I-95 S/PENROSE AVE/INTL AIRPORT. 1.3 miMap Avoid 
8: Turn RIGHT onto PENROSE AVE/PA-291 W. 1.7 miMap Avoid 
9: Merge onto I-95 S toward PHILADELPHIA INT'L AIRPORT. 13.9 miMap Avoid 
10: Merge onto I-495 S via EXIT 11 toward PORT OF WILMINGTON/BALTIMORE (Crossing into DELAWARE). 11.7 miMap Avoid 
11: I-495 S becomes I-95 S (Portions toll) (Crossing into MARYLAND). 93.7 miMap Avoid 
12: Merge onto I-495 W/CAPITAL BELTWAY via EXIT 27 toward SILVER SPRING (Crossing into VIRGINIA). 30.1 miMap Avoid 
13: Take the I-95 S exit, EXIT 57A, toward RICHMOND. 1.2 miMap Avoid 
14: Merge onto I-395 S. 0.3 miMap Avoid 
15: I-395 S becomes I-95 S. 84.3 miMap Avoid 
16: Merge onto I-295 S via EXIT 84A on the LEFT toward ROCKY MT NC. 43.2 miMap Avoid 
17: Take the I-295 S exit on the LEFT toward I-95 S/EMPORIA/ROCKY MOUNT NC. 0.9 miMap Avoid 
18: Merge onto I-95 S (Crossing into NORTH CAROLINA). 89.2 miMap Avoid 
19: Merge onto US-64 W via EXIT 138 toward RALEIGH/NASHVILLE. 31.6 miMap Avoid 
20: Take the exit toward WENDELL. 0.2 miMap Avoid 
21: Turn LEFT onto LIZARD LICK RD. 0.6 miMap Avoid 
22: LIZARD LICK RD becomes MARSHBURN RD. 2.1 miMap Avoid 
23: Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto WENDELL BLVD/US-64 BR. 0.3 miMap Avoid 
24: Turn RIGHT onto N MAIN ST. 0.2 miMap Avoid 
25: End at Wendell, NC Map 
Estimated Time: 7.0 hours Estimated Distance: 411.02 miles


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 03:34 PM~10932718
> *TELL HIM THIS:
> 
> SERIOUSLY DAWG, IT'S NOTHING.  KEEP TALKING SHIT, HEAR?
> 
> 1: Start out going EAST on FAIRMOUNT AVE toward N 21ST ST. 0.0 miMap
> 2: Turn RIGHT onto N 21ST ST. 0.6 miMap Avoid
> 3: Turn RIGHT onto WINTER ST. 0.1 miMap Avoid
> 4: Turn RIGHT onto N 22ND ST. 0.0 miMap Avoid
> 5: Merge onto VINE ST EXPY/I-676 W/US-30 W via the ramp on the LEFT. 0.3 miMap Avoid
> 6: Merge onto I-76 E. 3.3 miMap Avoid
> 7: Merge onto S 26TH ST/PA-291 via EXIT 347A on the LEFT toward I-95 S/PENROSE AVE/INTL AIRPORT. 1.3 miMap Avoid
> 8: Turn RIGHT onto PENROSE AVE/PA-291 W. 1.7 miMap Avoid
> 9: Merge onto I-95 S toward PHILADELPHIA INT'L AIRPORT. 13.9 miMap Avoid
> 10: Merge onto I-495 S via EXIT 11 toward PORT OF WILMINGTON/BALTIMORE (Crossing into DELAWARE). 11.7 miMap Avoid
> 11: I-495 S becomes I-95 S (Portions toll) (Crossing into MARYLAND). 93.7 miMap Avoid
> 12: Merge onto I-495 W/CAPITAL BELTWAY via EXIT 27 toward SILVER SPRING (Crossing into VIRGINIA). 30.1 miMap Avoid
> 13: Take the I-95 S exit, EXIT 57A, toward RICHMOND. 1.2 miMap Avoid
> 14: Merge onto I-395 S. 0.3 miMap Avoid
> 15: I-395 S becomes I-95 S. 84.3 miMap Avoid
> 16: Merge onto I-295 S via EXIT 84A on the LEFT toward ROCKY MT NC. 43.2 miMap Avoid
> 17: Take the I-295 S exit on the LEFT toward I-95 S/EMPORIA/ROCKY MOUNT NC. 0.9 miMap Avoid
> 18: Merge onto I-95 S (Crossing into NORTH CAROLINA). 89.2 miMap Avoid
> 19: Merge onto US-64 W via EXIT 138 toward RALEIGH/NASHVILLE. 31.6 miMap Avoid
> 20: Take the exit toward WENDELL. 0.2 miMap Avoid
> 21: Turn LEFT onto LIZARD LICK RD. 0.6 miMap Avoid
> 22: LIZARD LICK RD becomes MARSHBURN RD. 2.1 miMap Avoid
> 23: Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto WENDELL BLVD/US-64 BR. 0.3 miMap Avoid
> 24: Turn RIGHT onto N MAIN ST. 0.2 miMap Avoid
> 25: End at Wendell, NC  Map
> Estimated Time: 7.0 hours Estimated Distance: 411.02 miles
> *



damn yo dats alot of shyt to txt...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 02:38 PM~10932754
> *damn yo dats alot of shyt to txt...
> *


JUST SAY "HE'S GOT TURN BY TURN DIRECTIONS.. WATCH YA BACK FOOL"


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 03:45 PM~10932807
> *JUST SAY "HE'S GOT TURN BY TURN DIRECTIONS.. WATCH YA BACK FOOL"
> *



lol kinda da same way i take from pittsburgh


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 02:51 PM~10932862
> *lol kinda da same way i take from pittsburgh
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 12:08 PM~10931662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE IT :cheesy:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 03:56 PM~10932907
> *I LOVE IT :cheesy:
> *



damn son who did dat.... i want one put in my kadi..... wonder how it will look on a 4dr... fawk i want one anyways


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 03:01 PM~10932957
> *damn son who did dat.... i want one put in my kadi..... wonder how it will look on a 4dr... fawk i want one anyways
> *


64 CRAWLING POSTED THE FLICK. I GOT A FOE DOE MY DAMN SELF. SHOULD LOOK HOTT


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 04:07 PM~10933014
> *64 CRAWLING POSTED THE FLICK.  I GOT A FOE DOE MY DAMN SELF.  SHOULD LOOK HOTT
> *



wut it run ya to get it done.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 01:01 PM~10932957
> *damn son who did dat.... i want one put in my kadi..... wonder how it will look on a 4dr... fawk i want one anyways
> *


***** 4 DR. IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A MOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:11 PM~10933053
> ****** 4 DR. IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A MOON!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SAY WORD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 03:11 PM~10933047
> *wut it run ya to get it done.
> *


I'LL PM YOU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Robert


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:19 PM~10933132
> *
> 
> *


OH DON'T GET IT TWISTED *****.. I SAVE THE BEST FOR LAST.. AND OH YEAH.. :YOUR LOVE-YOUR LOVE's:...


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 04:11 PM~10933053
> ****** 4 DR. IS SUPPOSED TO HAVE A MOON!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i'm slippin den....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:19 PM~10933132
> *
> 
> *


****** BUILT THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I CAN' WAIT. I'MA BE 3 WHEELIN, HANGIN THE REMY OUT THE ROOF!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 01:27 PM~10933192
> *i'm slippin den....
> *


get some chrome too!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WHO'S THE BITCH WHO GOT FUNDI BANNED???? ONLY A BITCH WANTS TO HAVE SOMEBODY BANNED!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 01:29 PM~10933209
> *MAN I CAN' WAIT.  I'MA BE 3 WHEELIN, HANGIN THE REMY OUT THE ROOF!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:28 PM~10933204
> ******* BUILT THIS!!!!!!!!
> *


I'MA SEND YOU MY CAR OVER THE WINTER. NOW SEE THEM HOOD SPRINGS.. I FUCKED AROUND AND SPRAY PAINTED MINE CHROME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:31 PM~10933230
> *WHO'S THE BITCH WHO GOT FUNDI BANNED????  ONLY A BITCH WANTS TO HAVE SOMEBODY BANNED!!!!!!!
> *


I GOTTA RIDE YOUR COAT TAIL ON THAT ONE V :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 01:32 PM~10933238
> *I'MA SEND YOU MY CAR OVER THE WINTER.  NOW SEE THEM HOOD SPRINGS.. I FUCKED AROUND AND SPRAY PAINTED MINE CHROME
> *


break bread *****!!!!!!! you painted them? silly *****!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:34 PM~10933249
> *
> 
> *


I'M SICK. PLEASE STOP POSTING THESE HOODS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:35 PM~10933256
> *break bread *****!!!!!!!  you painted them?  silly *****!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: ***** THEY WAS RUSTY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:36 PM~10933264
> *
> 
> *


THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE DON'T MAKE NO SENSE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:31 PM~10933230
> *WHO'S THE BITCH WHO GOT FUNDI BANNED????  ONLY A BITCH WANTS TO HAVE SOMEBODY BANNED!!!!!!!
> *


THEN AGAIN, MAYBE MODS ARE PUTTING FUNDI ON TIME OUT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

****** BUILT ALL THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 12:32 PM~10932686
> *yo fundi just txt me sum how he got banned from lil he said he's not makin another name....he would just like me to pass on dat info
> *


Good! No offense but that dude was a fucking joke


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:42 PM~10933337
> ******* GOT TALENT PERIOD!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

A ***** WHO DON'T KNOW OR GO TO SUPER NATURAL OR ANOTHER ***** OWNED SHOP AIN'T NO TRUE RIDIN' NIIGA!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:45 PM~10933375
> *A ***** WHO DON'T KNOW OR GO TO SUPER NATURAL OR ANOTHER ***** OWNED SHOP AIN'T NO TRUE RIDIN' NIIGA!!!!!!!!
> *


****** I go to my garage to see a black owned shop!!! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 23 2008, 01:46 PM~10933393
> ******* I go to my garage to see a black owned shop!!! :uh:
> *


I MEANT ****** WHO SPEND MONEY AT SHOPS AND GIVE TO THE OTHER MAN!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN *****!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:48 PM~10933411
> *I MEANT ****** WHO SPEND MONEY AT SHOPS AND GIVE TO THE OTHER MAN!!!!!!!  YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN *****!!!!!!
> *


YEAH I SPEND MONEY WITH THE BLACK MAN. LATELY I'VE BEEN SEEING THE WHITE MAN THOUGH, CAUSE THESE ****** UP HERE DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT


----------



## KadillakKing

i want my damn roof done... who does work like dat... stop being selfish and pass on da info.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 03:53 PM~10933456
> *i want my damn roof done... who does work like dat... stop being selfish and pass on da info..  :biggrin:
> *


NOW AINT THIS ABOUT A BITCH. I'M SCROUNDGING ROUND FOR A ROOF. FOUND ONE. NOW THIS ***** ON THE MONKEY SEE-MONKEY DO SHIT.


----------



## 187PURE

ASSHOLES DOWN AT THE PAINT SHOP CAN'T PUT MY BUMPER FILLER IN BECAUSE THEY TOO SCARED TO TAKE THE BATTERIES OUT THE CAR. AND HOW ARE THEY IN THE WAY ANYWAY?? :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 01:53 PM~10933456
> *i want my damn roof done... who does work like dat... stop being selfish and pass on da info..  :biggrin:
> *


send it to me *****!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 01:59 PM~10933499
> *ASSHOLES DOWN AT THE PAINT SHOP CAN'T  PUT MY BUMPER FILLER IN BECAUSE THEY TOO SCARED TO TAKE THE BATTERIES OUT THE CAR.  AND HOW ARE THEY IN THE WAY ANYWAY?? :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 03:59 PM~10933501
> *send it to me *****!!!!!!!
> *


DON'T DO SHIT V! NOW ALL A SUDDEN THIS ***** WANT A MOONROOF :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 05:01 PM~10933519
> *DON'T DO SHIT V!  NOW ALL A SUDDEN THIS ***** WANT A MOONROOF :uh:
> *


ahem a lil hatin in da air.... ain't nobody bitin *****,,, shyt look good. nicka just tryin to figure out wut his shyt might look like wit a roof in it.........


if u needed a chopper and i knew where to get one. id put u on..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 02:01 PM~10933519
> *DON'T DO SHIT V!  NOW ALL A SUDDEN THIS ***** WANT A MOONROOF :uh:
> *


gotta spread the love homie!!!!!!!! brothers gotta help each other!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 04:04 PM~10933541
> *ahem a lil hatin in da air.... ain't nobody bitin *****,,, shyt look good. nicka just tryin to figure out wut his shyt might look like wit a roof in it.........
> if u needed a chopper and i knew where to get one. id put u on..
> *


 :roflmao: HOPE IT WOULD BE A CLEAN CHOPPER


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 05:33 PM~10933764
> *:roflmao: HOPE IT WOULD BE A CLEAN CHOPPER
> *



lol and it would be... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:49 PM~10933417
> *
> 
> *


 THAT CAR IS ORIGHT


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 06:35 PM~10934215
> *THAT CAR IS ORIGHT
> *



whoa... u just like startin shyt don't ya... give credit where it's due home boy...


V please don't respond.. just dead da dumb shyt


----------



## RAIDE#1

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 23 2008, 03:37 PM~10934222
> *whoa... u just like startin shyt don't ya... give credit where it's due home boy...
> V please don't respond.. just dead da dumb shyt
> *


HEY ESE I WAS JUST SAYING IT ORIGHT NOTHING BADD


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 03:38 PM~10933287
> *THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE DON'T MAKE NO SENSE
> *


you mean cause the aircraft shit didn't work?


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

WHERE THAT OLE WEENIE CF AT?


----------



## LOC STAR

WHATS CRACKIN FOLKS......LOC STAR HAS ARRIVED.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LOC STAR_@Jun 24 2008, 02:50 AM~10938321
> *WHATS CRACKIN FOLKS......LOC STAR HAS ARRIVED.
> *


***** PLEEZ


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10934514
> *you mean cause the aircraft shit didn't work?
> *


NAW NAW, NOTHIN LIKE THAT :lol: IT'S JUST HELLA TITE, THAT'S ALL


----------



## bigswanga

RIP JD :angel: :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 24 2008, 10:25 AM~10939299
> *RIP  JD  :angel:  :wave:
> *


WHO?


----------



## KadillakKing

sup.. fundi back yet?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 24 2008, 09:52 AM~10939758
> *sup.. fundi back yet?
> *


WHATS HATNIN' FOLKS............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

top of the morning folks!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 24 2008, 11:52 AM~10939758
> *sup.. fundi back yet?
> *


stalker :scrutinize:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 24 2008, 01:38 PM~10940132
> *stalker :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 23 2008, 04:15 PM~10934514
> *you mean cause the aircraft shit didn't work?
> *


IT DID STUBBY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2008/black.in.america/


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2008, 01:48 PM~10940641
> *IT DID STUBBY
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jun 23 2008, 06:18 AM~10930562-->
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECT!  DIED IN MOTORCYCLE ACCIDENT.  SOME ASSHOLE WAS FLEEING FROM POLICE AND RAN INTO HER.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man, thats fucked up. She had a lot of talent. really good flows.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 11:09 AM~10932072
> *I'M GETTING THE ROOF DONE THIS WEEK MY ******!
> *


Okay fool...I'm clownin if yo'shit comes out lopsided!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 24 2008, 06:18 PM~10942605
> *Yeah man, thats fucked up. She had a lot of talent. really good flows.
> Okay fool...I'm clownin if yo'shit comes out lopsided!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


who


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hey brothers seems to be a lot of good advice and talent. around here..  I met V at a show a while back . I finally came over here from Lowrider.com...

I got a of of work to do on my ride..


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 24 2008, 07:28 PM~10943024
> *who
> *


Bloody Mary


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 24 2008, 05:55 PM~10943215
> *Hey brothers seems to be a lot of good advice and talent. around here..    I met V at a show a while back . I finally came over here from Lowrider.com...
> 
> I got a of of work to do on my ride..
> *


get at me baby boy!! you know I'll take care of you!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2008, 07:07 PM~10943669
> *get at me baby boy!!  you know I'll take care of you!!!!
> *


Do you still not get dirty and pose for pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 08:04 AM~10930931
> *man you gotta post pics when its done cuz my 90 lac gettin painted on the 16th if everythang goes right :biggrin:
> *


What about your '64 Impala?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10932005
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP... I KNO WHER THIS LIL HOMIE IS COMING FROM YOU BLACKS ALWAYS SAY U STARTED EVERYTHING ILL TELL YOU WHAT U GUYS DID NOT START UP LOWRIDIN THATS FOR SURE IM 60 YEARS OLD AND I KNO  WHATS UP OK BITCH SO SHUT FUCK UP HE IS SHOWING ALOT OF PROOF U GUYS DIDNT LOW RIDE BACK IN THE DAYS AND IM MEXICAN U GUYS BARLEY STARTED COMING OUT IN THE LATE 70'S AND SHIT YOU BLACKS WANTED TO BE LIKE US THE WAY WE DRESSED AND EVERYTHING YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKERS :angry:  :angry:
> *


Hold up! I was taught to respect my elders, but you're out of line.

No one asked you or the person who was quoted in the post above to post in this topic. This topic is dedicated to the contributions Blacks have made to lowriding. I haven't seen a post in this topic claiming Blacks/African-Americans invented lowriding. So, where are you getting that from?

Proof? What proof? Pictures from LRM in the '70's?! That's no proof. LRM is/was published by/for Mexican-Americans. So, who do you expect to see featured in there? Do you expect to see Japanese people featured in 'Ebony'? 

'Raide#1', I'm about to pull your hoe card...OK since LRM is the authority on lowriding, reference their video, 'History of Hydraulics'. Watch that and see how many Black people are featured (Gary May, Ted Wells, Ernest House, Michael 'Box' Patterson). Another piece of history for you, a Black man (Gary May) came up with the hopping rules that LRM still uses to this day. The above mentioned people are your age (or close to it) and have been lowriding since the late '60's early '70's.

What do you (and others) have against this topic? Who posted stating Blacks invented lowriding? If there was a topic on Japanese, Mexicans, or Whites lowriding, I wouldn't care. There's nothing wrong in highlighting the contributions your people have made. Yet, when Black people do it, there's an uproar. Blacks as accused of being seperatist. This needs to stop.

'Raide#1', for you to be sixty years of age, you post on here like a young knuckle-head. Go into another topic. No one wants to read your racist rants.


----------



## Tyrone

> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/p.../IMG_0008-1.jpg[/img]


DOES IT LOOK LIKE ANY BLACK PEOPLE THER AT THE HOP OFF NO!!! NOW I ALWAYS SEE BLACK PEOPLE AT HOP OFFS BUT WE STARTED THAT SHIT U GUYS DIDN'T SO FUCK STOP HATING AND DEAL WITH IT OK
[/quote]

Wow! Pictures from biased LRM! That's proof alright!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 11:17 AM~10932138
> *YOU NO WHY LRM DONT PUT BLACK PEOPLE ON THER MAGAZINES IS BECAUSE FIRST OF ALL IT'S ARE CULTURE AND LRM NO'S CHICANOS STARTED IT BACK IN THE 40'S AND SHIT LIKE THE LIL HOMIE WAS SAYING AND WHY DO YOU VATO'S CRY SO MUCH WHEN YOU CANT HAVE YOUR WAY IT'S FUNNY YOU WANNA BE HARD ON THE STREETS BUT WHEN SHIT COMES DOWN YOU CRY IT'S RACIST AND SHIT PEOPLE CALL US ******* AND ******** AND BORDER HOPPERS BUT WE DONT CRY OR TRY TO SEW PEOPLE LOL YOU GUYS ARE A JOKE
> *


Never denied that LRM was founded by Mexican-Americans. And that is why Blacks weren't heavily featured back in the early days of the magazine. It was/is a Mexican-American magazine.

Who's crying? It appears to me you're the one crying posting nonsense and pictures that have nothing at all to with the topic. 

Calling people names and racial slurs is irrelevant to the topic or what we're discussing.

We're a joke? How? In lowriding? Since you love LRM so much and they're the authority on lowriding, look at the August '08 issue. The cover car is owned by a Black man. As well as the 'Lowrider of the Month'. Yeah, both of those cars are a joke. What do you have to say now?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 24 2008, 07:35 PM~10943851
> *Do you still not get dirty and pose for pics.... :biggrin:
> *


I get dirty while Uncle Tommy sits in the office sipping on Belvy!!!!!! swing by the shop and holler!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tyrone, Paul and raid are fools in here with other names!!! they ain't real folks so just ignore them!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2008, 08:45 PM~10944513
> *Tyrone, Paul and raid are fools in here with other names!!!  they ain't real folks so just ignore them!!!!!
> *


COWARDS!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

can't fuck with that Super Natural on a 139th and Western!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2008, 08:52 PM~10944587
> *can't fuck with that Super Natural on a 139th and Western!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

Ive seen pics. you work on 4 doors.. :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

I hope everyone knows that doesn't know me personally... My father was black and the small amount of things I have accomplished in my Lowriding life I proudly claim as a Black man. I appreciate all the brothers I have met in lowriding from every race but growing up in a predominately racial area of the country(Kentucky) and being able to build a car to grace the cover of LRM, I am especially appreciative for all of the influences, guidence, and support from my African American brothers and I hope that now knowing I am also black(I am high yellow as hell...lol) you can share in the fact that any accomplishment one of us makes it is indeed for all of US!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 24 2008, 10:56 PM~10944035
> *What about your '64 Impala?
> *


im really goin to get on the grind with the 4 when i finish fuckin ith the lac :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10945224
> *I hope everyone knows that doesn't know me personally... My father was black and the small amount of things I have accomplished in my Lowriding life I proudly claim as a Black man.  I appreciate all the brothers I have met in lowriding from every race but growing up in a predominately racial area of the country(Kentucky) and being able to build a car to grace the cover of LRM, I am especially appreciative for all of the influences, guidence, and support from my African American brothers and I hope that now knowing I am also black(I am high yellow as hell...lol) you can share in the fact that any accomplishment one of us makes it is indeed for all of US!
> *


I can always count on you, Sean, for some inspirational words! Thanks for contributing to lowriding and this topic!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 25 2008, 12:00 AM~10945224
> *I hope everyone knows that doesn't know me personally... My father was black and the small amount of things I have accomplished in my Lowriding life I proudly claim as a Black man.  I appreciate all the brothers I have met in lowriding from every race but growing up in a predominately racial area of the country(Kentucky) and being able to build a car to grace the cover of LRM, I am especially appreciative for all of the influences, guidence, and support from my African American brothers and I hope that now knowing I am also black(I am high yellow as hell...lol) you can share in the fact that any accomplishment one of us makes it is indeed for all of US!
> *


never knew you were black...wow...but color doesn't matter..we all lowriding..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 24 2008, 08:32 AM~10939357
> *WHO?
> *


  
Thats the homeboy from SUPER NATURAL CC .
I put the beat in that car :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE MEASURE THEIR 44 INCH MOONROOF AND TELL ME IF IT MEASURES 44 FROM DOOR TO DOOR AND 48 DIAGONALLY.


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by LOC STAR_@Jun 24 2008, 12:50 AM~10938321
> *WHATS CRACKIN FOLKS......LOC STAR HAS ARRIVED.
> *


 :wave: SUP FUNDI?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 24 2008, 09:41 PM~10945044
> *:0
> 
> Ive seen pics. you work on 4 doors.. :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU ANGEL!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10945224
> *I hope everyone knows that doesn't know me personally... My father was black and the small amount of things I have accomplished in my Lowriding life I proudly claim as a Black man.  I appreciate all the brothers I have met in lowriding from every race but growing up in a predominately racial area of the country(Kentucky) and being able to build a car to grace the cover of LRM, I am especially appreciative for all of the influences, guidence, and support from my African American brothers and I hope that now knowing I am also black(I am high yellow as hell...lol) you can share in the fact that any accomplishment one of us makes it is indeed for all of US!
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10945454
> *im really goin to get on the grind with the 4 when i finish fuckin ith the lac :biggrin:
> *


MAKE MY RICE 1ST!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 25 2008, 01:00 AM~10946124
> *never knew you were black...wow...but color doesn't matter..we all lowriding..
> *


kick rocks mexican!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 10:33 AM~10947937
> *FUCK YOU ANGEL!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

And I just upgraded my status... Scotty. :roflmao: 
got to find sum wheels for the master now..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 10:39 AM~10947990
> *:0
> 
> And I just upgraded my status... Scotty.  :roflmao:
> got to find sum wheels for the master now..
> *


you guys need to stop acting like bitches!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 10:46 AM~10948063
> *you guys need to stop acting like bitches!!!!
> *


I got a buick roadmaster fool. on the real...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 12:52 PM~10948132
> *I got a buick roadmaster fool. on the real...
> *


GET A CADILLAC *****!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10948159
> *GET A CADILLAC *****!!
> *


*WITH A 44" MOON BUMPIN' THIS......... :0 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAQcgJ8LuFM


----------



## 187PURE

THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS GETTING A MAKE-OVER AS WE SPEAK. 14s WITH BIG WHITEWALLS (HAVE 13s NOW). NO MOONROOF. AND THE ***** PUT MY d'ELEGANCE SYMBOLS IN THE WRONG SPOT. WILL POST THE AFTER PHOTOS NEXT WEEK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10948159
> *GET A CADILLAC *****!!
> *


Nope.... I got the L1 and its been kept in a showroom, for free. new paint and everything.. under 100k. looks brand new. just got to decide to juice or air..  
100 kaddi's around. mine will be the only master around these parts.. and its skirted and rag topped already..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 11:03 AM~10948255
> *THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS GETTING A MAKE-OVER AS WE SPEAK.  14s WITH BIG WHITEWALLS (HAVE 13s NOW).  NO MOONROOF.  AND THE ***** PUT MY  d'ELEGANCE SYMBOLS IN THE WRONG SPOT.  WILL POST THE AFTER PHOTOS NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new grill and smaller white walls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

all I got to do is order rims and air or juice. I got a juiced ride already.. hell I got prohopper on hold now... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 01:04 PM~10948266
> *Nope.... I got the L1 and its been kept in a showroom, for free. new paint and everything.. under 100k. looks brand new. just got to decide to juice or air..
> 100 kaddi's around. mine will be the only master around these parts.. and its skirted and rag topped already..
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS DO YOU HOMIE, BUT YOU NUTTIN YOURSELF WITH THAT GAY ASS AIR BULLSHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi trippin as usual


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 01:07 PM~10948297
> *new grill and smaller white walls!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I GOT 13s WITH THIN WHITE WALLS, AND THE GRILL IS GETTIN DIPPED CHROME BUTT BOY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I know. I just got a call and slapped in the face. fucit . I don't want to be stuck on the side of the road layed out on baggs. I got BMH now in one vec.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 11:09 AM~10948321
> *I GOT 13s WITH THIN WHITE WALLS, AND THE GRILL IS GETTIN DIPPED CHROME BUTT BOY
> *


 :angry: don't get slapped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 01:09 PM~10948326
> *I know. I just got a call and slapped in the face. fucit . I don't want to be stuck on the side of the road layed out on baggs. I got BMH now in one vec.. :biggrin:
> *


AIR IS FOR *******


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 01:09 PM~10948333
> *:angry:  don't get slapped!!!!!!!!!
> *


AND I'MA TELL YA MOMMA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 11:12 AM~10948358
> *AND I'MA TELL YA MOMMA
> *


you can't!! r.i.p.!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 11:12 AM~10948359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STREET CUSTOMS WAS ALWAYS TRUE TO THE STREETS GOOD MAG.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 25 2008, 11:15 AM~10948391
> *STREET CUSTOMS WAS ALWAYS TRUE TO THE STREETS GOOD MAG.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 01:13 PM~10948367
> *you can't!! r.i.p.!!!!!!
> *


OH SNAP!! MY BAD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I know but my back and ass is sensative to all the bumpy roads.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 01:17 PM~10948403
> *I know but my back and ass is sensative to all the bumpy roads..  :biggrin:
> *


MAN STOP BEING A BITCH AND GET SOME JUICE!!


----------



## chevy_boy

WHAT YA'LL KNOW BOUT THIS........  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek3LPt5sVMY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 11:18 AM~10948413
> *MAN STOP BEING A BITCH AND GET SOME JUICE!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: 

i got one juiced now. wana hop..  But ya I'm ordering juice.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 11:17 AM~10948403
> *I know but my back and ass is sensative to all the bumpy roads..  :biggrin:
> *


you need to lose weight and start working out!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 25 2008, 11:19 AM~10948425
> *WHAT YA'LL KNOW BOUT THIS........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek3LPt5sVMY
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 11:25 AM~10948470
> *you need to lose weight and start working out!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

One chicken leg , 1 chicken breast , 47 once cola to the mouth. lift fork , drop spoon. thats enough for me... :biggrin: fat is the new thing..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 11:30 AM~10948509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> One chicken leg  , 1 chicken breast , 47 once cola to the mouth. lift fork , drop spoon. thats enough for me... :biggrin:  fat is the new thing..
> *


that's why you look the way you do!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10948516
> *that's why you look the way you do!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 11:33 AM~10948527
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"D" get me a cheese steak!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 01:49 PM~10948648
> *"D" get me a cheese steak!!!!!!!
> *


W/FRIED UNJENS? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 11:50 AM~10948654
> *W/FRIED UNJENS? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and cheese fries!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 11:49 AM~10948648
> *"D" get me a cheese steak!!!!!!!
> *



I miss those off the cart!!!!!! i would get them on my afternoon walk.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1+Jun 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10932005-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP... I KNO WHER THIS LIL HOMIE IS COMING FROM YOU BLACKS ALWAYS SAY U STARTED EVERYTHING ILL TELL YOU WHAT U GUYS DID NOT START UP LOWRIDIN THATS FOR SURE IM 60 YEARS OLD AND I KNO  WHATS UP OK BITCH SO SHUT FUCK UP HE IS SHOWING ALOT OF PROOF U GUYS DIDNT LOW RIDE BACK IN THE DAYS AND IM MEXICAN U GUYS BARLEY STARTED COMING OUT IN THE LATE 70'S AND SHIT YOU BLACKS WANTED TO BE LIKE US THE WAY WE DRESSED AND EVERYTHING YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKERS :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, you're funny. For the record, I'm not black.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 11:32 AM~10932243
> *HEY ESE MEXICANS ARE STRONG TOO BUT I HATE WHEN YOUNGER VATO'S THINK THEY NO IT ALL HEY TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH EVERYBODY HATE'S MEXICANS TOO IT'S NOT ONLY JUST BLACKS IT'S US TOO EVERYBODY BRINGS US DOWN AND WE STILL STAND TALL THAT WHY WE GOT BROWN PRIDE WE TAKE PRIDE WHAT WE GOT EVEN IF WE LIVE IN A TORE UP HOME WE TAKE CARE OF IT. LIKE BACK IN MY DAY WE USE TO TAKE REAL GOOD OF ARE CLOTHS AND STUFF WE HAD PRIDE IN ARE SHIT AND TELL YOU WHAT I HATE WHEN PEOPLE CONSIDER US BORDER HOPPERS AND SHIT LIKE THAT IM A MEXICAN AMERICAN BORN AND RAISED IN CALIFORNIA AND PROUD OF IT
> *


I don't think there's anything else that needs to be said that hasn't already. My only issue is the disrepectful talk that you and paulie are throwing around. I bet you're ready to argue about who started wearing dickies first too. Go raid the Japanese and Philipino riders topics with your arrogant bullshit. It's been established a long time ago that race isn't important.

I love the history of lowriding, I wish there were more personal photos out there pre-LRM available, black, brown, whatever


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 01:55 PM~10948682
> *I miss those off the cart!!!!!! i would get them on my afternoon walk.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*****!! YOU DON'T GET NO BANGIN ASS CHEESE STEAK FROM A ROACH COACH. YOU GET IT OUT THE STOP N GO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 11:56 AM~10948696
> ******!! YOU DON'T GET NO BANGIN ASS CHEESE STEAK FROM A ROACH COACH.  YOU GET IT OUT THE STOP N GO
> *


Shit.. carts are the bomb. they are more regulated then stores.. Now do I need to bring my car and stomach up there..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 11:55 AM~10948682
> *I miss those off the cart!!!!!! i would get them on my afternoon walk.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you ain't from Philly with your country ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 02:02 PM~10948754
> *Shit..  carts are the bomb. they are more regulated then stores.. Now do I need to bring my car and stomach up there..
> *


WELCOME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 12:02 PM~10948754
> *Shit..  carts are the bomb. they are more regulated then stores.. Now do I need to bring my car and stomach up there..
> *


you and your buckets stay in the country!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10948850
> *you and your buckets stay in the country!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 25 2008, 12:12 PM~10948850-->
> 
> 
> 
> you and your buckets stay in the country!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 12:14 PM~10948861
> *:0
> *


I grew up in a big city.. :biggrin: haven't always been a cooter........... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUNGUS IS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Who is that. :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 12:23 PM~10948942
> *Who is that. :dunno:
> *


YOU *****!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10948952
> *YOU *****!!!!!!!
> *


Nope . you got me mixed Homie. maybe too much protein in your work out this morning..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 12:28 PM~10948981
> *Nope  . you got me mixed Homie. maybe too much protein in your work out this morning..
> *


it's you


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10948359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was my fav issue, miss street customs


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10949042
> *that was my fav issue, miss street customs
> *


I miss my rice!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 02:03 PM~10948255
> *THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS GETTING A MAKE-OVER AS WE SPEAK.  14s WITH BIG WHITEWALLS (HAVE 13s NOW).  NO MOONROOF.  AND THE ***** PUT MY  d'ELEGANCE SYMBOLS IN THE WRONG SPOT.  WILL POST THE AFTER PHOTOS NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 12:38 PM~10949066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do they come in 24's :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 12:47 PM~10949142
> *Do they come in 24's :biggrin:
> *


kick rocks Robert


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 03:36 PM~10949052
> *I miss my rice!!!!!!
> *


i miss my fried chicken


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

It's Tomas.. Tomas Petterson Hinton , PA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 25 2008, 12:59 PM~10949230
> *i miss my fried chicken
> *


go make some flip boy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 01:01 PM~10949245
> *It's Tomas.. Tomas Petterson  Hinton , PA
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 04:07 PM~10949288
> *go make some flip boy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


go make sum you snagletooth mathafucker


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 01:09 PM~10949305
> *:0
> *


now insert foot..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

?

are the front ends the same. roadmaster and big body? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 01:13 PM~10949332
> *now insert foot..
> *


in your ass?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ALL FLIPS MUST LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FPJZi1u_ILg


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 03:36 PM~10949526
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=FPJZi1u_ILg
> *


YEAH.. DR J AND THE SIXERS WERE THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY. SAD THEY'LL NEVER WIN ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP... EVER!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 01:41 PM~10949561
> *YEAH.. DR J AND THE SIXERS WERE THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY.  SAD THEY'LL NEVER WIN ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP... EVER!
> *


nope


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 25 2008, 11:55 AM~10948687
> *lol, you're funny.  For the record, I'm not black.
> I don't think there's anything else that needs to be said that hasn't already.  My only issue is the disrepectful talk that you and paulie are throwing around.  I bet you're ready to argue about who started wearing dickies first too.  Go raid the Japanese and Philipino riders topics with your arrogant bullshit.  It's been established a long time ago that race isn't important.
> 
> I love the history of lowriding, I wish there were more personal photos out there pre-LRM available, black, brown, whatever
> *


HEY DOGG IM SORRY THATS WHY I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS TOPIC I DONT LIKE DISRESEPTING I SHOULD HAVE RESPECT SORRY ESE THAT ONE OLD MAN WAS BACKING ME UP HE WAS JUST MAD SORRY BIG DOGG


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jun 25 2008, 11:04 AM~10948266-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.... I got the L1 and its been kept in a showroom, for free. new paint and everything.. under 100k. looks brand new. just got to decide to juice or air..
> 100 kaddi's around. mine will be the only master around these parts.. and its skirted and rag topped already..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 25 2008, 12:20 PM~10948916
> *FUNGUS IS BACK!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOK AT HOW MANY TIMES HE WINKS AT THE END WHEN HE'S DONE TYPING :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 01:13 PM~10949332
> *now insert foot..
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 25 2008, 03:47 PM~10949600
> *HEY DOGG IM SORRY THATS WHY I HAVENT BEEN ON THIS TOPIC I DONT LIKE DISRESEPTING I SHOULD HAVE RESPECT SORRY ESE THAT ONE OLD MAN WAS BACKING ME UP HE WAS JUST MAD SORRY BIG DOGG
> *


----------



## Moco

Black is not a race or ethnicity, it is a color. How did the term "black" for Africans come about? Think about it, you tell me... I dont go around saying im tan or brown, I say what I am, not no damn color. How often you see Asians go around saying whatever color they are designated to be? "Whites" are not even "white", they're pale/pink. Be proud of your culture/ethnicity, if you are a descendant of Africans, say your African. If your a descendant of Jamaicans, say your Jamaican. I do understand your forefathers were sailed over here on ships by the European but land has nothing to do with what ethnicity you are. The blood running through your veins is the big factor. 

If your ashamed to say your African, say your African-American if it makes you feel any better, but do not go around saying your BLACK.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 25 2008, 01:19 PM~10949783
> *Black is not a race or ethnicity, it is a color.  How did the term "black" for Africans come about?  Think about it, you tell me...  I dont go around saying im tan or brown, I say what I am, not no damn color.  How often you see Asians go around saying whatever color they are designated to be?  "Whites" are not even "white", they're pale/pink.  Be proud of your culture/ethnicity, if you are a descendant of Africans, say your African.  If your a descendant of Jamaicans, say your Jamaican.  I do understand your forefathers were sailed over here on ships by the European but land has nothing to do with what ethnicity you are.  The blood running through your veins is the big factor.
> 
> If your ashamed to say your African, say your African-American if it makes you feel any better, but do not go around saying your BLACK.
> *


Leony Vergony!!


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 25 2008, 02:22 PM~10949801
> *Leony Vergony!!
> *


yea buddy!! get your ass to work, must be nice working for the state...!!


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 25 2008, 01:25 PM~10949832
> *yea buddy!!  get your ass to work, must be nice working for the state...!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 02:05 PM~10949705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THE GREAT DUKE ELLINGTON??


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 11:12 AM~10948359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 post the picture in that issue of him swangin it from the door


----------



## LOC STAR

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 25 2008, 08:10 AM~10946991
> *:wave: SUP FUNDI?
> *


NO HOE.


----------



## LOC STAR

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 25 2008, 12:20 PM~10948914
> *I grew up in a big city..  :biggrin: haven't always been a cooter........... :0
> *


BEAT THAT COOTER.


----------



## LOC STAR

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 24 2008, 04:34 AM~10938567
> ****** PLEEZ
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT LOC STAR, WORRY ABOUT THAT LOP SIDED SUNROOF YOU GETTIN HOOKED UP POTNA.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jun 24 2008, 09:41 PM~10945044-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> Ive seen pics. you work on 4 doors.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scottie's fat ass be working on Lowriders with a Hamburger helper glove on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:05 AM~10946969
> *COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE MEASURE THEIR 44 INCH MOONROOF AND TELL ME IF IT MEASURES 44 FROM DOOR TO DOOR AND 48 DIAGONALLY.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This dude :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Moco_@Jun 25 2008, 02:19 PM~109497[B
> *83]
> Black is not a race or ethnicity, it is a color.  How did the term "black" for Africans come about?  Think about it, you tell me.*..  I dont go around saying im tan or brown, I say what I am, not no damn color.  How often you see Asians go around saying whatever color they are designated to be?  "Whites" are not even "white", they're pale/pink.  Be proud of your culture/ethnicity, if you are a descendant of Africans, say your African.  If your a descendant of Jamaicans, say your Jamaican.  I do understand your forefathers were sailed over here on ships by the European but land has nothing to do with what ethnicity you are.  The blood running through your veins is the big factor.
> 
> If your ashamed to say your African, say your African-American if it makes you feel any better, but do not go around saying your BLACK.
> [/b]


To answer you question, It came out from the Civil Rights Movement from the 50/60's. Since any man in this country with very dark skin was considered black by the white man (or Europeans), It did not matter what country he originated from. This country's power structure did not care if a dark-skinned man was from Africa, Cuba, Guinea or whatever. They were still _black_ and treated the same way. Through cultural education, black activists made their people more conscious of this in an attempt to unify all people of dark color against racist oppression which actually worked to a large degree. Malcolm X and Marcus Garvey said in so many words that an educated black man with a PHD or a non-African black man is still considered a "******" by the racist white man. This still holds true today. 

I could go on and on about this stuff man. I thinks it's good you asked this question because many black themselves don't know the answer. Also, it's hypocritical for any black person to represent or as you say "be proud of" their ethnicity if their last name and religion is the same as their former slave masters. How can one be proud of that? Until this country's racial oppression ceases to exist and the black man FULLY excepts his true culture, whatever that may be...he is black.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 25 2008, 03:32 PM~10950297
> *Scottie's fat ass be working on Lowriders with a Hamburger helper glove on!!!
> This dude :uh:
> To answer you question, It came out from the Civil Rights Movement from the 50/60's. Since any man in this country with very dark skin was considered black by the white man (or Europeans), It did not matter what country he originated from. This country's power structure did not care if a dark-skinned man was from Africa, Cuba, Guinea or whatever. They were still black and treated the same way. Through cultural education, black activists made their people more conscious of this in an attempt to unify all people of dark color against racist oppression which actually worked to a large degree. Malcolm X and Marcus Garvey said in so many words that an educated black man with a PHD or a non-African black man is still considered a "******" by the racist white man. This still holds true today.
> 
> I could go on and on about this stuff man. I thinks it's good you asked this question because many black themselves don't know the answer. Also, it's hypocritical for any black person to represent or as you say "be proud of" their ethnicity if their last name and religion is the same as their former slave masters. How can one be proud of that? Until this country's racial oppression ceases to exist and the black man FULLY excepts his true culture, whatever that may be...he is black.
> *


YOUR PUNK ASS WEARS A FRYCOOK NET TO WORK ON YOUR BUCKET!!!!!! THAT'S OK LANDSCAPER I'LL LET YOU MOW MY LAWN TOMORROW!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 25 2008, 05:32 PM~10950297
> *Scottie's fat ass be working on Lowriders with a Hamburger helper glove on!!!
> This dude :uh:
> To answer you question, It came out from the Civil Rights Movement from the 50/60's. Since any man in this country with very dark skin was considered black by the white man (or Europeans), It did not matter what country he originated from. This country's power structure did not care if a dark-skinned man was from Africa, Cuba, Guinea or whatever. They were still black and treated the same way. Through cultural education, black activists made their people more conscious of this in an attempt to unify all people of dark color against racist oppression which actually worked to a large degree. Malcolm X and Marcus Garvey said in so many words that an educated black man with a PHD or a non-African black man is still considered a "******" by the racist white man. This still holds true today.
> 
> I could go on and on about this stuff man. I thinks it's good you asked this question because many black themselves don't know the answer. Also, it's hypocritical for any black person to represent or as you say "be proud of" their ethnicity if their last name and religion is the same as their former slave masters. How can one be proud of that? Until this country's racial oppression ceases to exist and the black man FULLY excepts his true culture, whatever that may be...he is black.
> *


you are mexican right? :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 25 2008, 06:18 PM~10951373
> *you are mexican right?  :uh:
> *


No, why??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 25 2008, 06:34 PM~10951481
> *No, why??
> *


yes you are!!!!!!!! Ritchie Valens reject!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 04:21 PM~10949398
> *ALL FLIPS MUST LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 25 2008, 02:38 PM~10949913
> *IS THAT THE GREAT DUKE ELLINGTON??
> *


COUNT BASIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 25 2008, 10:54 PM~10953495
> *
> *


UNLESS YOU HAVE FINE ASS FLIP COUSINS!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 02:20 AM~10953687
> *UNLESS YOU HAVE FINE ASS FLIP COUSINS!!!!!!!
> *


lets trade fine cousins lol


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 25 2008, 03:32 PM~10950297
> *To answer you question, It came out from the Civil Rights Movement from the 50/60's. Since any man in this country with very dark skin was considered black by the white man (or Europeans), It did not matter what country he originated from. This country's power structure did not care if a dark-skinned man was from Africa, Cuba, Guinea or whatever. They were still black and treated the same way. Through cultural education, black activists made their people more conscious of this in an attempt to unify all people of dark color against racist oppression which actually worked to a large degree. Malcolm X and Marcus Garvey said in so many words that an educated black man with a PHD or a non-African black man is still considered a "******" by the racist white man. This still holds true today.
> 
> I could go on and on about this stuff man. I thinks it's good you asked this question because many black themselves don't know the answer. Also, it's hypocritical for any black person to represent or as you say "be proud of" their ethnicity if their last name and religion is the same as their former slave masters. How can one be proud of that? Until this country's racial oppression ceases to exist and the black man FULLY excepts his true culture, whatever that may be...he is black.
> *


Once again, black is neither a race, ethnity or culture, it is a color. Show me one African who is "black" and i'll show you 10 who are a shade of brown. Color does not determine your ethnicity and because an ignorant racist European decided to name a race by its immagined color is idiotic. For one to keep on using this label in itself is ignorant and should be done away with. It woud be like me deciding my people have been labeled *******, and for me to go around calling mexicans on the street ******* and when asked what race I am, replying ******. Let go of the labels and move on.

Christianity was forced on the now Mexican people by rape, murder, and genocide; along with our names. Knowing how it came to be, one should be smart enough to realize there was a past and as I did, research what that past was comprised of. It does not take much effort to find out your history. Thank god I did because if not, I would still be a ******.

Mexica Tiahui


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 01:03 PM~10948255
> *THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS GETTING A MAKE-OVER AS WE SPEAK.  14s WITH BIG WHITEWALLS (HAVE 13s NOW).  NO MOONROOF.  AND THE ***** PUT MY  d'ELEGANCE SYMBOLS IN THE WRONG SPOT.  WILL POST THE AFTER PHOTOS NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make over......so you getting a new color put on. or is that the new color.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAIDE#1_@Jun 23 2008, 11:58 AM~10932005
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP... I KNO WHER THIS LIL HOMIE IS COMING FROM YOU BLACKS ALWAYS SAY U STARTED EVERYTHING ILL TELL YOU WHAT U GUYS DID NOT START UP LOWRIDIN THATS FOR SURE IM 60 YEARS OLD AND I KNO  WHATS UP OK BITCH SO SHUT FUCK UP HE IS SHOWING ALOT OF PROOF U GUYS DIDNT LOW RIDE BACK IN THE DAYS AND IM MEXICAN U GUYS BARLEY STARTED COMING OUT IN THE LATE 70'S AND SHIT YOU BLACKS WANTED TO BE LIKE US THE WAY WE DRESSED AND EVERYTHING YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKERS :angry:  :angry:
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP PAUL PHELPS. BOTH NAMES HAVE THE EXACT SAME IP ADDRESS SO YOU AINT FOOLING NOBODY BESIDES U AINT EVEN MEXICAN. I DONT KNOW ANY MEXICANS LAST NAME PHELPS.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 10:18 AM~10955580
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP PAUL PHELPS. BOTH NAMES HAVE THE EXACT SAME IP ADDRESS SO YOU AINT FOOLING NOBODY BESIDES U AINT EVEN MEXICAN. I DONT KNOW ANY MEXICANS LAST NAME PHELPS.
> *


 :0 


Hey V.. I worked out today.. got papers done on car. now need to get started on the juice and wheels...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 10:18 AM~10955580
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP PAUL PHELPS. BOTH NAMES HAVE THE EXACT SAME IP ADDRESS SO YOU AINT FOOLING NOBODY BESIDES U AINT EVEN MEXICAN. I DONT KNOW ANY MEXICANS LAST NAME PHELPS.
> *


LOL.....what a dumb fuck


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 24 2008, 11:00 PM~10945224
> *I hope everyone knows that doesn't know me personally... My father was black and the small amount of things I have accomplished in my Lowriding life I proudly claim as a Black man.  I appreciate all the brothers I have met in lowriding from every race but growing up in a predominately racial area of the country(Kentucky) and being able to build a car to grace the cover of LRM, I am especially appreciative for all of the influences, guidence, and support from my African American brothers and I hope that now knowing I am also black(I am high yellow as hell...lol) you can share in the fact that any accomplishment one of us makes it is indeed for all of US!
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 25 2008, 12:55 PM~10948687
> *lol, you're funny.  For the record, I'm not black.
> I don't think there's anything else that needs to be said that hasn't already.  My only issue is the disrepectful talk that you and paulie are throwing around.  I bet you're ready to argue about who started wearing dickies first too.  Go raid the Japanese and Philipino riders topics with your arrogant bullshit.  It's been established a long time ago that race isn't important.
> 
> I love the history of lowriding, I wish there were more personal photos out there pre-LRM available, black, brown, whatever
> *


Both the same fool, dont waste your time on Paul Phelps. Wannabe. He aint even Mexican.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 12:20 AM~10953687
> *UNLESS YOU HAVE FINE ASS FLIP COUSINS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 Them fina ass Tagalog speakin bitches


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 25 2008, 11:46 PM~10953870
> *lets trade fine cousins lol
> *


ok!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 10:37 AM~10955749
> *:0 Them fina ass Tagalog speakin bitches
> *


kick rocks Tiger!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 11:46 AM~10955805
> *kick rocks Tiger!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 10:46 AM~10955805
> *kick rocks Tiger!!!!!!!!!!
> *


did we have a good morning run... :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I need sum 13's and you to pattern this Big ass car!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 26 2008, 11:51 AM~10955848
> *did we have a good morning run... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I need sum 13's and you to pattern this  Big ass car!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 10:59 AM~10955903
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

New paint and balloon tires.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 26 2008, 02:53 PM~10956390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New paint and balloon tires.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## rudeboi3

WHATS UP PEOPLE! I STUMBLED ACROSS THIS THREAD YESTERDAY & READ EVERY PAGE OF IF! I FOUND IT VERY FASCINATING! I AGREE WITH IT ALL EXCEPT FOR THE IGNORANCE OF NOT "ACCEPTING"!! IT IS... WHAT IT IS!! IM A JAMAICAN WITH A LOWRIDER!!! YEAH REALLY!! NOT ALOT OF JAMAICANS HAVE LOWS THAT I KNOW OF! BEING ON THE EAST COAST, I CAN SAY IS ROUGH TO HAVE A LOWRIDER & NOT BE OF HISPANIC DESCENT! TO ME, IT DONT MATTER WHO, WHAT OR WHERE YOU FROM!! BUT THE PEOPLE THAT NO NOTHING ABOUT WHAT WE DO BELIEVE THAT THIS SPORT & LYFESTYLE IS A MEXICAN THANG BECAUSE OF HOW ITS PORTRAYED!! I THINK ITS BULLSHIT!!! DO ONLY ******** RIDE HARLEYS & DRIVE FORDS? NO! IS HOTRODDING ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE? NO! ARE RICERS ONLY FOR ASIANS, JAPS, ETC?! NO! IT GETS UNDER MY SKIN EVERYTIME SOMEBODY SAYS,"YOU AINT MEXICAN....WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT" AND SHIT OF THAT NATURE!!!! OVER HERE IN THE D.C,MARYLAND,VIRGINIA AREA....ITS DIFERRENT!! YEAH, THERES AFR-AMER-HISPANIC PROBLEMS BUT LOWRIDING UNITES US!! MATTER OF FACT, FROM FLORIDA TO RHODE ISLAND....THE NUMBER OF AFR-AMER & CAUCASIONS WITH LOS OUT NUMBER THOSE OF HISPANIC DESCENT! SO WHATS HISPANICS ABOUT IT?? ICE CUBE IS THE REASON WHY I LOWRIDE!! THE FIRST LOWRIDER I SAW WAS IN A BLACK MOVIE! IM JUST REPRESENTING! I LOVE THE LYFESTYLE & WILL NEVER STOP BUT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT RECOGITION. HERE IN THE D.M.V, LOWS GET HATED ON! LOOK AT THAT BIG CAR WITH THEM TINY WHEELS IS WHAT HEAR ALL THE TIME!!! FUCK BIG WHEELS!! OKAY....IM GETTING OF TRACK! BLACKS IN LOWRIDING...............

IN D.C ALONE, THERES MORE AFR-AMERICANS WITH LOWRIDERS THEN ANY OTHER CULTURE OR RACE. MY PEOPLE FROM THE D.M.V WHO READS THIS.....NOTICE I SAID, "D.C"!! NOT MD OR VA!!!! THANK YOU CALIFORNIA FOR LISTENING(OR READING) & EXPOSING YOUR VEHICULAR LYFESTLYE WITH THE WORLD!

P.S
I'D RATHER THE IGNORANT PEOPLE SAY "THAT CALI SHIT" INSTEAD OF "MEXICAN SHIT".


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 01:12 PM~10948359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 26 2008, 11:51 AM~10956872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass '59, I've seen that one before.  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

*COLD SWEAT WAS A BAD MUTHAFUCKA TOO!!!! *


----------



## chevy_boy

*BIG ANT'S (RIP) MINT CONDITON*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 26 2008, 10:51 AM~10955848
> *did we have a good morning run... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I need sum 13's and you to pattern this  Big ass car!!!!!
> *


CALL ME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Jun 26 2008, 12:18 PM~10956597
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE! I STUMBLED ACROSS THIS THREAD YESTERDAY & READ EVERY PAGE OF IF! I FOUND IT VERY FASCINATING! I AGREE WITH IT ALL EXCEPT FOR THE IGNORANCE OF NOT "ACCEPTING"!! IT IS... WHAT IT IS!! IM A JAMAICAN WITH A LOWRIDER!!! YEAH REALLY!! NOT ALOT OF JAMAICANS HAVE LOWS THAT I KNOW OF! BEING ON THE EAST COAST, I CAN SAY IS ROUGH TO HAVE A LOWRIDER & NOT BE OF HISPANIC DESCENT! TO ME, IT DONT MATTER WHO, WHAT OR WHERE YOU FROM!! BUT THE PEOPLE THAT NO NOTHING ABOUT WHAT WE DO BELIEVE THAT THIS SPORT & LYFESTYLE IS A MEXICAN THANG BECAUSE OF HOW ITS PORTRAYED!! I THINK ITS BULLSHIT!!! DO ONLY ******** RIDE HARLEYS & DRIVE FORDS? NO! IS HOTRODDING ONLY FOR WHITE PEOPLE? NO! ARE RICERS ONLY FOR ASIANS, JAPS, ETC?! NO! IT GETS UNDER MY SKIN EVERYTIME SOMEBODY SAYS,"YOU AINT MEXICAN....WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT" AND SHIT OF THAT NATURE!!!!  OVER HERE IN THE D.C,MARYLAND,VIRGINIA AREA....ITS DIFERRENT!! YEAH, THERES AFR-AMER-HISPANIC PROBLEMS BUT LOWRIDING UNITES US!! MATTER OF FACT, FROM FLORIDA TO RHODE ISLAND....THE NUMBER OF AFR-AMER & CAUCASIONS WITH LOS OUT NUMBER THOSE OF HISPANIC DESCENT! SO WHATS HISPANICS ABOUT IT?? ICE CUBE IS THE REASON WHY I LOWRIDE!! THE FIRST LOWRIDER I SAW WAS IN A BLACK MOVIE! IM JUST REPRESENTING! I LOVE THE LYFESTYLE & WILL NEVER STOP BUT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT RECOGITION. HERE IN THE D.M.V, LOWS GET HATED ON! LOOK AT THAT BIG CAR WITH THEM TINY WHEELS IS WHAT HEAR ALL THE TIME!!! FUCK BIG WHEELS!! OKAY....IM GETTING OF TRACK! BLACKS IN LOWRIDING...............
> 
> IN D.C ALONE, THERES MORE AFR-AMERICANS WITH LOWRIDERS THEN ANY OTHER CULTURE OR RACE. MY PEOPLE FROM THE D.M.V WHO READS THIS.....NOTICE I SAID, "D.C"!! NOT MD OR VA!!!! THANK YOU CALIFORNIA FOR LISTENING(OR READING) & EXPOSING YOUR VEHICULAR LYFESTLYE WITH THE WORLD!
> 
> P.S
> I'D RATHER THE IGNORANT PEOPLE SAY "THAT CALI SHIT" INSTEAD OF "MEXICAN SHIT".
> *


"WESTUP" HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Spanky

I was waiting to read "mon" or "boombaclot" or however you spell it...Lowriding was invented for chicanos by chicanos...get over it...the only blacks who lowrided were the ones who couldn't pimp...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2008, 02:36 PM~10957653
> *I was waiting to read "mon" or "boombaclot" or however you spell it...Lowriding was invented for chicanos by chicanos...get over it...the only blacks who lowrided were the ones who couldn't pimp...
> *


kick rocks mexican!!!!!!!!!!!! go to the mojado thread and post your comments!!! and get out of a Black car club!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 04:41 PM~10957675
> *kick rocks mexican!!!!!!!!!!!!  go to the mojado thread and post your comments!!!  and get out of a Black car club!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 02:35 PM~10957652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Is that a black cougar?


----------



## Spanky




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 26 2008, 04:58 PM~10957366
> *BIG ANT'S (RIP) MINT CONDITON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he had a tight ass bike to, rip


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2008, 02:47 PM~10957723
> *
> *


waddup Spank!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2008, 02:59 PM~10957818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at least my arms are normal!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 26 2008, 03:24 PM~10958021
> *he had a tight ass bike to, rip
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 26 2008, 01:38 AM~10954201
> *Once again, black is neither a race, ethnity or culture, it is a color.  Show me one African who is "black" and i'll show you 10 who are a shade of brown.  Color does not determine your ethnicity and because an ignorant racist European decided to name a race by its immagined color is idiotic.  For one to keep on using this label in itself is ignorant and should be done away with.  It woud be like me deciding my people have been labeled *******, and for me to go around calling mexicans on the street ******* and when asked what race I am, replying ******.  Let go of the labels and move on.
> 
> Christianity was forced on the now Mexican people by rape, murder, and genocide; along with our names.  Knowing how it came to be, one should be smart enough to realize there was a past and as I did, research what that past was comprised of.  It does not take much effort to find out your history.  Thank god I did because if not, I would still be a ******.
> 
> Mexica Tiahui
> *


There is nothing wrong with being called black. I explained to you where that came from. You read what I wrote but obviously you did not digest it enough to understand. For you to compare a black man being called black to a Mexican being called a "******" is ignorant. One is an insult while the other is not.

Europeans did not decide to call them Black, they called them ******* and other bad names including their own last name so other whites would know who owned that particular person. So your wrong when you say "because an ignorant racist European decided to name a race by its imagined color is idiotic." You saying that makes me believe what I explained to you just went right over your head. 

As you say, I don't take much effort to find out your history.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 06:33 PM~10958522
> *at least my arms are normal!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 26 2008, 04:33 PM~10958522
> *at least my arms are normal!!!!
> *


Got the island look going on.. all you need is a hat on that dome!!!!!! Ya you drive a benz don't you... :0


----------



## 187PURE

> Make over......so you getting a new color put on. or is that the new color.
> [/b]


COLOR IS THE SAME MINUS THE METAL FLAKE. JUST PICKED IT UP TODAY. LOOKS REAL CLEAN.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 25 2008, 05:32 PM~10950297
> *This dude :uh:
> *


LOOK *****, IS IT 48 DIAGONALLY OR NOT?? DAMN!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 26 2008, 07:03 PM~10959509
> *COLOR IS THE SAME MINUS THE METAL FLAKE.  JUST PICKED IT UP TODAY.  LOOKS REAL CLEAN.
> *


Pics..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 26 2008, 09:09 PM~10959544
> *Pics..
> *


NEXT WEEK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 26 2008, 07:47 PM~10958614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ride in peace


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10959518
> *LOOK *****, IS IT 48 DIAGONALLY OR NOT?? DAMN!!
> *


I told you and Tyrone told you and God knows who else told it's about 43.5 :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2008, 02:03 PM~10948255
> *THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS GETTING A MAKE-OVER AS WE SPEAK.  14s WITH BIG WHITEWALLS (HAVE 13s NOW).  NO MOONROOF.  AND THE ***** PUT MY  d'ELEGANCE SYMBOLS IN THE WRONG SPOT.  WILL POST THE AFTER PHOTOS NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hahahaha dats da same kolor i'm paintin mine.... my homie got a 2dr painted the same too.. lol


----------



## pauls 1967

whats up people whats going on


----------



## pauls 1967

v-max's old 1963 rag that car was bad ass i remember this car when i was 13 when he brought it to a park and he hopped the shit out of it i give v-max props nice ride much respect to max


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 26 2008, 07:34 PM~10959733
> *ride in peace
> *


 R.I.P. BIG DOGG


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 26 2008, 04:47 PM~10958614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P. BIG DOGG


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 26 2008, 04:47 PM~10958614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT DID HE DIE OF


----------



## THA LIFE

ITS GOIN DOWN ALL WEEKEND..RARE BREED..IT'S ON..IM OUT YALL TO THE PARTY..LATA


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 26 2008, 08:54 PM~10960372
> *ITS GOIN DOWN ALL WEEKEND..RARE BREED..IT'S ON..IM OUT YALL TO THE PARTY..LATA
> *


WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND BRO ANY CAR SHOWS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Motorcycle accident in Northern California


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 26 2008, 09:00 PM~10960416
> *Motorcycle accident in Northern California
> *


DAMN IS THAT RIGHT MAN BRO THAT SUCKS I'LL SEND SOME PRAYERS TO THE FAMILY


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 25 2008, 12:38 AM~10945505
> *I can always count on you, Sean, for some inspirational words! Thanks for contributing to lowriding and this topic!
> *



you know i shoot from the heart bro  

thanks T


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2008, 02:59 PM~10957818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Crenshaw's daddy in the back!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

KING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 01:09 AM~10961099
> *KING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup nicka


----------



## Eazy

Some black lowriders here in The "Lou"...........


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 27 2008, 02:03 AM~10961490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean ass lacs.....


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 26 2008, 05:23 PM~10958844
> *There is nothing wrong with being called black. I explained to you where that came from. You read what I wrote but obviously you did not digest it enough to understand. For you to compare a black man being called black to a Mexican being called a "******" is ignorant. One is an insult while the other is not.
> 
> Europeans did not decide to call them Black, they called them ******* and other bad names including their own last name so other whites would know who owned that particular person. So your wrong when you say "because an ignorant racist European decided to name a race by its imagined color is idiotic." You saying that makes me believe what I explained to you just went right over your head.
> 
> As you say, I don't take much effort to find out your history.
> *


Seems like what I just said went over your head also. What would this world be like if when we said what we were, we said a color? Do you really believe it took over 500 years for the European to label Africans "black"? Show me at least one picture of an Africans who really is "black". If I were of African descent I would take being called "black", an insult. Africans are not black, they are a shade of brown. Why is black generally seen as a bad dirty thing while white is seen as a good clean thing? Who put this thought out there? Why are some humans labeled black while others are labeled white?

The first human beings on this planet were of a dark skin tone (and no they were not "black", they were a shade of brown).

Here you go, I even started the search for you. Black, isnt she?:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/osvaldo_zoom/1713987007/


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10959949
> *I told you and Tyrone told you and God knows who else told it's about 43.5  :uh:
> *


WELL WHAT THE FUCK IS BRET TALKIN BOUT?? HE PMED ME AND SAID HE TOOK A RULER AND IT MEASURED 48 DIAGONALLY AND 43.5 FROM DOOR TO DOOR EINSTEIN :angry: AAAaa.. IT DON'T MATTER, I'M GETTIN MINE THIS WEEK AND I'LL MEASURE IT MY DAMN SELF


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10959994
> *hahahaha dats da same kolor i'm paintin mine.... my homie got a 2dr painted the same too.. lol
> *


HMMM.. FIRST YOUR GETTIN A MOONROOF AND NOW MY COLOR :scrutinize: SOUNDS LIKE A JACK MOVE TO ME :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 27 2008, 01:03 AM~10961490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M STARTING TO LOVE THIS THREAD :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

STL Lo Lo's lookin good. I got some fam down that way across the pound on the East side of STL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 27 2008, 03:06 AM~10962159
> *HMMM.. FIRST YOUR GETTIN A MOONROOF AND NOW MY COLOR :scrutinize: SOUNDS LIKE A JACK MOVE TO ME :0
> *


Better run to the patent office :0


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 27 2008, 07:06 AM~10962159
> *HMMM.. FIRST YOUR GETTIN A MOONROOF AND NOW MY COLOR :scrutinize: SOUNDS LIKE A JACK MOVE TO ME :0
> *



naw homie.. been had that color in mind.. it matches my headliner... and my rims.... hey at least i ain't puttin flake in it...lol... or am i?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 06:36 AM~10962436
> *naw homie.. been had that color in mind.. it matches my headliner... and my rims.... hey at least i ain't puttin flake in it...lol... or am i?
> *


Yours is cleaner and you ride at least.. :biggrin: I-95 and soon to have another!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 26 2008, 08:30 PM~10960179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v-max's old 1963 rag that car was bad ass i remember this car when i was 13 when he brought it to a park and he hopped the shit out of it i give v-max props nice ride much respect to max
> *


V-Max and your boy TRU out in WI for the Chicago Majestics picnic back in the day. 














The homie brought his rides all the way to the midwest from Cali


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 09:45 AM~10962468
> *Yours is cleaner and you ride at least.. :biggrin:  I-95 and soon to have another!!!!
> *



oh for sure... might throw da new rims on da bitch tmrw...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 07:45 AM~10962730
> *oh for sure... might throw da new rims on da bitch tmrw...
> *


have to show 187 how to drive more then 50 miles .. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 10:54 AM~10962768
> *have to show 187 how to drive more then 50 miles .. :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha.. 50miles wus dat.. i drive that just to put gas in my car.. hahaha


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 07:57 AM~10962787
> *hahahahaha.. 50miles wus dat.. i drive that just to put gas in my car.. hahaha
> *


way back he posted he could only drive 50 plus even for a show!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ride or die. tool box and Homies # on phone..


----------



## DIPN714

hey man u going to reds 2 day;;


----------



## DIPN714

candimann where we going on the 4th of july so we can put it down


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 27 2008, 08:03 AM~10962826
> *candimann where we going on the 4th of july  so we can put it down
> *


the only Vec I got juiced. Scotty don't like.. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 11:01 AM~10962814
> *way back he posted he could only drive 50 plus even for a show!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ride or die. tool box and Homies # on phone..
> *



dat da truth rye there.... 6hr trips to car shows...4 hr trips just to kick it with the homie.... hahahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 26 2008, 10:59 PM~10961463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2008, 03:36 PM~10957653
> *I was waiting to read "mon" or "boombaclot" or however you spell it...Lowriding was invented for chicanos by chicanos...get over it...the only blacks who lowrided were the ones who couldn't pimp...
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** Skim


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

man where that super natural chickin at, its lunchtime a mug hungrey


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 27 2008, 10:10 AM~10963523
> *man where that super natural chickin at, its lunchtime a mug hungrey
> *


go home Nip!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this is home :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 27 2008, 10:26 AM~10963646
> *this is home :biggrin:
> *


go to the restaurant then and start cooking!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit i wish,we dont own a damn resteraunt, we to damn poor


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 27 2008, 10:40 AM~10963739
> *shit i wish,we dont own a damn resteraunt, we to damn poor
> *


get in the kitchen!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fuck that


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 27 2008, 10:44 AM~10963772
> *fuck that
> *


break bread then or kick rocks!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ima cook rocks in tha kitchen then fool


----------



## BigPoppa

Anyone else think it's funny that the only people going back and forth about the "black" label aren't black themselves? 




> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 27 2008, 01:23 AM~10961937
> *Seems like what I just said went over your head also.  What would this world be like if when we said what we were, we said a color?  Do you really believe it took over 500 years for the European to label Africans "black"?  Show me at least one picture of an Africans who really is "black".  If I were of African descent I would take being called "black", an insult.  Africans are not black, they are a shade of brown.  Why is black generally seen as a bad dirty thing while white is seen as a good clean thing?  Who put this thought out there?  Why are some humans labeled black while others are labeled white?
> 
> The first human beings on this planet were of a dark skin tone (and no they were not "black", they were a shade of brown).
> 
> Here you go, I even started the search for you.  Black, isnt she?:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/osvaldo_zoom/1713987007/
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 27 2008, 10:51 AM~10963822
> *Anyone else think it's funny that the only people going back and forth about the "black" label aren't black themselves?
> *


I wish they would leave and go back to their own country!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvY2JpK_pgk...feature=related


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 27 2008, 10:51 AM~10963822
> *Anyone else think it's funny that the only people going back and forth about the "black" label aren't black themselves?
> *


You dont have to be a Jew to believe The Holocaust was a bad thing.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 27 2008, 12:09 PM~10964347
> *You dont have to be a Jew to believe The Holocaust was a bad thing.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 11:25 AM~10963642
> *go home Nip!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Haven't heard that in about 15 years! Skim's gonna fuck you up now son


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 12:22 PM~10964449
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Haven't heard that in about 15 years! Skim's gonna fuck you up now son
> *


shutup cracker!!!!!!!!!! it was for 64crawling!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 01:25 PM~10964466
> *shutup cracker!!!!!!!!!!  it was for 64crawling!!!!!!!
> *


TEST-E IV LYFE son........


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 27 2008, 12:33 PM~10964534
> *TEST-E IV LYFE son........
> *


kick rocks


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Jun 27 2008, 01:38 PM~10964560
> *kick rocks
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10963404
> ****** Skim
> *


whats crackin


----------



## MRPITIFUL

THE PREVIEW.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 27 2008, 12:43 PM~10964600
> *whats crackin
> *


chillin' Half jap *****!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 11:14 AM~10963988
> *I wish they would leave and go back to their own country!!!!!!!
> *


Canada :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 12:50 PM~10964639
> *Canada  :dunno:
> *


MEXICO OR WHEREEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 12:53 PM~10964669
> *MEXICO OR WHEREEVER!!!!!!!
> *


Rims tomorrow and stripe / pattern test today... Got me a old Mex-he -can!!!!!
taking camera with me to get pics of how ryders get dirty. not posing!!!..


----------



## chevy_boy

WEST CRAKIN FOLKS..............


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 04:00 PM~10964724
> *Rims tomorrow and stripe / pattern test today... Got me a old Mex-he -can!!!!!
> taking camera with me to get pics of how ryders get dirty. not posing!!!..
> *



me either


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Has wally been out there to sock Scotty in the neck yet?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 01:03 PM~10964745
> *me either
> *


Going to get that Kaddi up!!!!!!! need to get sum cruzin in.. Show 187 how ****** ride 5hrs to cruz and hang at $78 a gas tank..


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 01:17 PM~10964845
> *Going to get that Kaddi up!!!!!!! need to get sum cruzin in.. Show 187 how ****** ride 5hrs to cruz and hang at $78 a gas tank..
> *


FUNDI STFU WITH YOUR DAMN LIES :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hey Scotty I saw some Masters from out there. I might have to make a trip back to Glendale.. those patterns are sick...

:biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 27 2008, 04:19 PM~10964861
> *FUNDI STFU WITH YOUR DAMN LIES :0  :0
> *


damn y all da hate


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 01:00 PM~10964724
> *Rims tomorrow and stripe / pattern test today... Got me a old Mex-he -can!!!!!
> taking camera with me to get pics of how ryders get dirty. not posing!!!..
> *


Black Shrek please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 01:25 PM~10964910
> *Hey Scotty I saw some Masters from out there. I might have to make a trip back to Glendale.. those patterns are sick...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


we don't like trolls in cali!!!!!!!!


----------



## boricua619`

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 27 2008, 01:57 PM~10965167
> *:0
> *


men only mija!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 01:41 PM~10965031
> *Black Shrek please!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


like you and your whitepants...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 02:17 PM~10965319
> *like you and your whitepants...
> *


better than lopsided titties!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 02:20 PM~10965338
> *better than lopsided titties!!!!!!!!!!
> *


don't hate. 

mercedes driving ,Yuppie, life coach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 02:25 PM~10965381
> *don't hate.
> 
> mercedes driving ,Yuppie, life coach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I can't help it that I can buy what I want!!!! that car cost more than your wife's salary!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 02:25 PM~10965381
> *don't hate.
> 
> mercedes driving ,Yuppie, life coach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck you titty in the tub chillin'. dusty rhodes datin' bastard!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 02:28 PM~10965406
> *I can't help it that I can buy what I want!!!!  that car cost more than your wife's salary!!!!
> *


***** please. they a dime a dozen .. Every barber has one!!!!!!!!! Go do sum life coaching in the burbs.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 02:34 PM~10965434
> ****** please. they a dime a dozen .. Every barber has one!!!!!!!!! Go do sum life coaching in the burbs.
> *


every barber has a 90k car?? you're the dumbest ****** in the world!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 02:37 PM~10965456
> *every barber has a 90k car??  you're the dumbest ****** in the world!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: east coast thing. Lex / coupe / and Benz. No lowriders!!!! And you got took, for a ride.. I can get 2 at the auction for that price!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10965482
> *:yes:  east coast thing. Lex / coupe / and Benz. No lowriders!!!! And you got took, for a ride.. I can get 2 at the auction for that price!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


mine was bought new!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 02:42 PM~10965500
> *mine was bought new!!!!
> *


Cats over here put money into 20/22 rims on BMW's and Benz all day.. Most are barbers and car dealers. very pop on this coast. 300m's died last year.. 

90gs I see why you shop and dress at wally world !!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## KadillakKing

yall nickaz is funny..... don't stop.. yall makin my day :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 02:42 PM~10965500
> *mine was bought new!!!!
> *


----------



## Dirt422

Fo real I dont post too much, but this is better than going to the comedy club...and its free!! :biggrin: 


West up Ya'll....Rare Breed dance 2nite for all ya'll that live out here in the L.A area.....

Picnic this weekend Pt Fermin.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 27 2008, 03:03 PM~10965665
> *Fo real I dont post too much, but this is better than going to the comedy club...and its free!!  :biggrin:
> West up Ya'll....Rare Breed dance 2nite for all ya'll that live out here in the L.A area.....
> 
> Picnic this weekend Pt Fermin.
> *


You don't wana see scottie dance. he wears short shorts!!!!!!!!


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 03:10 PM~10965696
> *You don't wana see scottie dance. he wears short shorts!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: please don't be making rude comments like that!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## KadillakKing




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi/candman you need top change your name to "candyyam" because of your sweet potato tittes!!!!!! I heard when your kids' friends come up to the door to play they yell out "trick or treat"!! because they think your ugly ass is always in costume!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 07:04 PM~10966263
> *fundi/candman  you need top change your name to "candyyam" because of your sweet potato tittes!!!!!!  I heard when your kids' friends come up to the door to play they yell out "trick or treat"!!  because they think your ugly ass is always in costume!!!!!!
> *


****** tiddy looks like candycorn


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** said candy corn!!!!!! tittes look like ram horns!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by backbumper87+Jun 27 2008, 03:12 PM~10965713-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono: please don't be making rude comments like that!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who are you?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 05:04 PM~10966263
> *fundi/candman  you need top change your name to "candyyam" because of your sweet potato tittes!!!!!!  I heard when your kids' friends come up to the door to play they yell out "trick or treat"!!  because they think your ugly ass is always in costume!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 05:04 PM~10966263
> *fundi/candman  you need top change your name to "candyyam" because of your sweet potato tittes!!!!!!  I heard when your kids' friends come up to the door to play they yell out "trick or treat"!!  because they think your ugly ass is always in costume!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



QUOTE(candimann @ Jun 27 2008, 09:48 AM) *
Nope I'm a born again rider. I have sen the light and building a Street dreamz ride.. biggrin.gif I'll just show up with the ride to VA beach..



STreet Dreamz Family will love to welcome it's new NC ridah... dat ***** we love so dearly ........ *and my partner in crime FUNDI..... yup nicka i blew ya cover*
:0 :0 :0 *SOMBODY IS LYING*


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 27 2008, 04:02 AM~10962155
> *WELL WHAT THE FUCK IS BRET TALKIN BOUT??  HE PMED ME AND SAID HE TOOK A RULER AND IT MEASURED 48 DIAGONALLY AND 43.5 FROM DOOR TO DOOR EINSTEIN :angry:  AAAaa.. IT DON'T MATTER, I'M GETTIN MINE THIS WEEK AND I'LL MEASURE IT MY DAMN SELF
> *


 :uh: Please leave this alone. Just get it installed and be done with it. Take comfort in knowing it'll fit in your Cadillac. Stop being concerned about what it measured diagonally, horizontially, and vertically! Just get it installed! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 27 2008, 06:15 PM~10966565
> *:uh: Please leave this alone. Just get it insatlled and be done with it. Take comfort in knowing it'll fit in your Cadillac. Stop being concerned about what it measured diagonally, horizontially, and vertically! Just get it installed!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I thought I was the only one that noticed the 6 threads and 100 post crying 187..


----------



## Eazy

Fucc what y'all talkin bout, bacc to these lowlows and the blacc owners fooo's


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

My cuzz getting it craccin on the last lowlow built....


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10966981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


da hell is 45 SITTIN on da floor 


dat bitch sittin nice and low un da front... how much spring u got up there


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10967000
> *da hell is  45 SITTIN on da floor
> dat bitch sittin nice and low un da front... how much spring u got up there
> *



Its a homies ride my cuzz did the work on. Not to sure, I'll find out....


----------



## Eazy

Its a 9mil I believe.....


----------



## KadillakKing

sweet ride anyways.. i miss my 9... :angry:... bet ya didn't knw kadis was made with a hideway compartment to hide a assault rifle :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 09:58 PM~10967057
> *sweet ride anyways.. i miss my 9... :angry:... bet ya didn't knw kadis was made with a hideway compartment to hide a assault rifle  :biggrin:
> *



*Shit, let me know where its at so I can hide mine in my lac!*


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 27 2008, 11:05 PM~10967114
> *Shit, let me know where its at so I can hide mine in my lac!
> *


i'll trade u da info on da hiding spot for dat 5th wheel.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 27 2008, 10:09 PM~10967138
> *i'll trade u da info on da hiding spot for dat 5th wheel....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

anteazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 27 2008, 11:19 PM~10967505
> *anteazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *



*What up cuzz! Whaz good wit ya homie.......*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

chillin chillin mayn jus bsn, got to work in tha mornin , sup wit ya


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 27 2008, 11:22 PM~10967527
> *chillin chillin mayn jus bsn, got to work in tha mornin , sup wit ya
> *



*Shit *****, at work. Shit Tuesday I start laying that paint down at a shop cuzzo! I'll have pics and shit. Just sprayed a 327 bloc this metallic blue green flaked the fucc out with royal blue flake! I'll have pics of that soon too*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 28 2008, 12:27 AM~10967561
> *Shit *****, at work.  Shit Tuesday I start laying that paint down at a shop cuzzo!  I'll have pics and shit.  Just sprayed a 327 bloc this metallic blue green flaked the fucc out with royal blue flake!  I'll have pics of that soon too
> *


damn fool didnt knew u paint too, thats wats up im getting there soon to :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 06:04 PM~10966263
> *fundi/candman  you need top change your name to "candyyam" because of your sweet potato tittes*


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 27 2008, 06:10 PM~10966291
> ******* tiddy looks like candycorn
> *


****** tittie look like seal arms


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ANTEASY GET AT ME FOR THAT SUPER NATURAL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 01:03 AM~10968165
> *ANTEASY GET AT ME FOR THAT SUPER NATURAL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*When you coming to tha Lou G?*


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 27 2008, 11:51 AM~10963822
> *Anyone else think it's funny that the only people going back and forth about the "black" label aren't black themselves?
> *


BLACKNESS IS A STATE OF MIND BRUVA. WE CAN ALL BE BLACK IN A SPIRITUAL CONNECTION WITH THE MOTHERSHIP. SHE GONNA RAIN DOWN ON US WITH THE KNOWLEDGE TO MAKE IT HAPPEN YOUNG SQUIRE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jun 28 2008, 05:19 AM~10968674
> *BLACKNESS IS A STATE OF MIND BRUVA. WE CAN ALL BE BLACK IN A SPIRITUAL CONNECTION WITH THE MOTHERSHIP. SHE GONNA RAIN DOWN ON US WITH THE KNOWLEDGE TO MAKE IT HAPPEN YOUNG SQUIRE.
> *


KICK ROCKS HONKY!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Jun 27 2008, 08:41 PM~10966979-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ride....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 10:25 AM~10969306
> *KICK ROCKS HONKY!!!!!!!!
> *


Calm down Carlton


----------



## Lacman93

Did someone say Carlton????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi's titties have foreskin!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 03:16 PM~10969997
> *fundi's titties have foreskin!!!!!!!
> *


***** please!!!!!! got another one hitting the streets.. :biggrin: this is Fundi.. no go kick rocks.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 28 2008, 01:45 PM~10970418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Street DreamZ Bitches
> *


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 12:16 PM~10969997
> *fundi's titties have foreskin!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 THEY SAW HIM ROLLIN HIS NEW BUCKET :0 :0


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 27 2008, 11:14 AM~10963988
> *I wish they would leave and go back to their own country!!!!!!!
> *


If you want to get technical, this is our land. This is stolen land. Instead send back the TRUE illegal alians who sailed their asses here on ships. Alians: from sea ships to space ships...


----------



## Skim

WHERE THE FUCK HAS CRIPN8EZ BEEN :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

probly getin a perm


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 28 2008, 02:20 PM~10970554
> *If you want to get technical, this is our land.  This is stolen land.  Instead send back the TRUE illegal alians who sailed their asses here on ships.  Alians:  from sea ships to space ships...
> *


IF YOU REALLY WANNA GET TECHNICAL IT'S THE INDIANS LAND!!! AND THE BLACK MAN SAILED OVER AND KICKED IT WITH THE RED MAN BEFORE HONKY BROUGHT US OVER!! THIS WAS WAY BEFORE THE "MEXICANS" OR "MIX-OF-A-MAN" WAS BRED!!! Y'ALL AIN'T A COMPLETE RACE. Y'ALL MIXED UP LIKE GUMBO SO KICK ROCKS AND GO MOW MY LAWN!!!!!! WHO DO YOU THINK TAUGHT THE MAYANS AND THEM HOW TO BUILD THE PYRAMIDS?!


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: you sick wit it lol.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 28 2008, 01:02 PM~10970240
> ****** please!!!!!! got another one hitting the streets..  :biggrin:  this is Fundi.. no go kick rocks.
> *


you're using other folk's screen names now *****?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I just keep it real!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2008, 05:37 PM~10970653
> *WHERE THE FUCK HAS CRIPN8EZ BEEN  :0
> *




IM RIGHT HERE LOCO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IM BACC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NAW FOOLIE-OOOO I WAS OUT GETTING A FINGURE WAVE WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT??????? :cheesy: 


I SHIT AINT CHANGED UP IN HERE UP IN HERE LOL...

IVE BEEN DOING MY THING YOU KMNOW THE WEST WAY CADI N THE SHOP LOOK OUT FOR NE THINGS HOMIE'S AND DONT HATE CONGRADUALTE HAHA.........


WEST GOOD V BABY 

SKIM I GOT A DEAL FOR U ON A 60 IMP U MIGHT WANT IT...........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Snow Man????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 28 2008, 04:14 PM~10971037
> *IM RIGHT HERE LOCO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IM BACC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NAW FOOLIE-OOOO I WAS OUT GETTING A FINGURE WAVE WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT??????? :cheesy:
> I SHIT AINT CHANGED UP IN HERE UP IN HERE LOL...
> 
> IVE BEEN DOING MY THING YOU KMNOW THE WEST WAY CADI N THE SHOP LOOK OUT FOR NE THINGS HOMIE'S AND DONT HATE CONGRADUALTE HAHA.........
> WEST GOOD V BABY
> 
> SKIM I GOT A DEAL FOR U ON A 60 IMP U MIGHT WANT IT...........
> *


you finally getting a chrome under carriage *****?!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"THE BOSS" will be done soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10971086
> *sup Snow Man????????
> *



WEST GOOD MY BRUTHA??????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10971098
> *you finally getting a chrome under carriage *****?!
> *



NAW NOT YET THATS COMING THOUGH..........


----------



## cripn8ez

JUST A DAY N THE HOOD G'Z R ON THE MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgQyo-eCo2c


SO MOVE *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

stop bullshittin and get some chrome and some 13's!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I gotta '60 to for sale!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 07:42 PM~10971172
> *stop bullshittin and get some chrome and some 13's!!!!!
> *



CHROME SOON 13'S ON THE CADI NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


I NEED A TRUCC SO I CAN TOW SUM SHIT FROM CALI TO THE CACALAC'S WHATS OUT THERE N THE LAND?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

no on 13's??????? don't call me for shit!!! ***** scared to ride 13's!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I guess I scared off all of the other cultures!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 06:27 PM~10971594
> *I guess I scared off all of the other cultures!!!!!
> *


with all that knuccle draggin' you do in here i guess so fatty


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 12:16 PM~10969997
> *fundi's titties have foreskin!!!!!!!
> *


 dat ***** got pullbakc titties!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 06:27 PM~10971594
> *I guess I scared off all of the other cultures!!!!!
> *


***** please!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10971086
> *sup Snow Man????????
> *


and it aint young jezzy lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 28 2008, 06:44 PM~10971669
> ****** please!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE ALL FOLRGOT YOU WANT TO BE wHITE REAL BAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2008, 12:50 AM~10968084
> ******* tittie look like seal arms
> *


****** tiddies look like traffic cones


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 28 2008, 11:23 PM~10972939
> ******* tiddies look like traffic cones
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2008, 03:42 PM~10970903
> *IF YOU REALLY WANNA GET TECHNICAL IT'S THE INDIANS LAND!!!  AND THE BLACK MAN SAILED OVER AND KICKED IT WITH THE RED MAN  BEFORE HONKY BROUGHT US OVER!!  THIS WAS WAY BEFORE THE "MEXICANS" OR "MIX-OF-A-MAN" WAS BRED!!!  Y'ALL  AIN'T A COMPLETE RACE. Y'ALL MIXED UP LIKE GUMBO SO KICK ROCKS AND GO MOW MY LAWN!!!!!! WHO DO YOU THINK TAUGHT THE MAYANS AND THEM HOW TO BUILD THE PYRAMIDS?!
> *


If you really want to get technical, Indians are from India. Just because one dumb fuck got lost and thought he landed in India does not now mean the Indigenous/Natives of this land are "indian". Mexicans are indigenous. They are the descendants of indigenous people. Yes the Spanish came over and murdered and raped millions but during the entire time there was never more than a 15% population in what is now Mexico. Do your math, there are still millions of now Mexicans who are still pure blood.

The pyramids in Anahuac/Americas are much more sophisticated than those in egypt. The Indigenous peoples of Anahuac got here over 50,000 years ago over the Baron Straights. Green, orange, yellow, black, purple red, and pink had no influence and did not teach the indigenous peoples of Anahuac to build their temples and pyramids, they did it all themselves. Read some books..know your history. Your not black, your African. And dont take that as an insult because it is not, its a fact. If you feel off to say your African because you dont know shit about your history, learn about it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 28 2008, 05:14 PM~10971037
> *
> SKIM I GOT A DEAL FOR U ON A 60 IMP U MIGHT WANT IT...........
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2008, 12:18 AM~10972329
> *and it aint young jezzy lol
> *



HAHA NO JEZZY'S OVER HERE IM THE 1ST SNOWMAN WELL REALY IM THE 2ND MY BRO FROM KELLY WAS THE 1ST SNOWMAN (CRIS) I GOT MY NAME FROM HIM BUT IM FROM LA HE FROM CPT... I GOT MY NAME IN 1983 WAY BACC......


AND FOR YOU V BABY FUCC YOU AND THE 13'S 14'S ONLY ON THE CADI I GOT 13 ON THE CAPRICE FOOLIE-OOOO......

SKIM CALL ME IF U INTERRESTED N THAT 60 ITS A GOD DEAL I CALLED TONY BUT HE WORKING ON THE 57 TRYING TO FINISH THAT 1ST EVERYTHING IS THERE PLUS EXTRA JUST NEEND TO BE PUT BACC TOGETHER.... IF I HAD THE TIME I WOULD GET IT BUT DONT PLUS IM LOOKING FOR A TRUCC SO I CAN TOW MY CAPRICE TO THE HOPTOBER FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IF THEY HOPPING LIKE LAST YR I GOT THIS N THE BAG...............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

what 60 :0 let me get it. hope it aint for 17.5 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2008, 08:34 AM~10973420
> *what 60 :0  let me get it. hope it aint for 17.5 :biggrin:
> *



SHIT IF YOU WANT IT YOU CAN GET IT IT OPEN FOR ANYONE TO BUY IM NO HATER NO ITS NOT A GRIP EATHER PM ME ILL TELL YOU BOUT IT OR GIVE ME YOUR # ITS THE HOLE CAR JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT BACC TOGETHER WITH THAT GANGSTA TOUCH....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 29 2008, 01:56 AM~10973187
> *If you really want to get technical, Indians are from India.  Just because one dumb fuck got lost and thought he landed in India does not now mean the Indigenous/Natives of this land are "indian".  Mexicans are indigenous.  They are the descendants of indigenous people.  Yes the Spanish came over and murdered and raped millions but during the entire time there was never more than a 15% population in what is now Mexico.  Do your math, there are still millions of now Mexicans who are still pure blood.
> 
> The pyramids in Anahuac/Americas are much more sophisticated than those in egypt.  The Indigenous peoples of Anahuac got here over 50,000 years ago over the Baron Straights.  Green, orange, yellow, black, purple red, and pink had no influence and did not teach the indigenous peoples of Anahuac to build their temples and pyramids, they did it all themselves.  Read some books..know your history.  Your not black, your African.  And dont take that as an insult because it is not, its a fact.  If you feel off to say your African because you dont know shit about your history, learn about it.
> *


Scotty only knows about Beverly Hills and the Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2008, 05:34 AM~10973420
> *what 60 :0  let me get it. hope it aint for 17.5 :biggrin:
> *


Shouldn't you finish your Cadillac or Impala first?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 29 2008, 12:40 AM~10973019
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he said that ***** got caution tiddies


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 29 2008, 01:56 PM~10974212
> *Shouldn't you finish your Cadillac or Impala first?
> *


o yea :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2008, 11:02 AM~10974241
> *he said that ***** got caution tiddies
> *


man that shit had me rollin :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2008, 05:34 AM~10973420
> *what 60 :0  let me get it. hope it aint for 17.5 :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 29 2008, 03:04 PM~10975136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

WHAT PART OF GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND!!! YOUR NOT WELCOME IN HERE WITH YOUR FUCKEN RACIST COMMENTS FUNDI!!!!!!!*


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10975146
> *
> 
> WHAT PART OF GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND!!! YOUR NOT WELCOME IN HERE WITH YOUR FUCKEN RACIST COMMENTS FUNDI!!!!!!!
> *


how u gonna be white n kick sumone black out the black lowrders topic.... wtf is the world coming too.


on my way to a klan meeting to shut it down..... :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

When I was building bikes...this was taken in 1994 on the e/s of South Central...Central Ave and 80th...the blue 20" was mine.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 07:58 PM~10975886
> *When I was building bikes...this was taken in 1994 on the e/s of South Central...Central Ave and 80th...the blue 20" was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Damn CF, The Suicide Blonde lookin real sicc in the avatar homie! Can't wait to see thee finished ride homie...  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10976343
> *Damn CF, The Suicide Blonde lookin real sicc in the avatar homie!  Can't wait to see thee finished ride homie...
> *


Thaks cuzzin...the Blonde is doin good, making progress all the time. Paint is all done, just need to be pinstriped now. I'll do that later. Engine is next...I really want to put a Serpintine kit on the SBC350 like this one but w/o the ac compressor. these are from Street & Performance at http://hotrodlane.cc/08%20catalog/08onlinecatalogMAIN.html I might be selling a lot of engine chrome and v-belt stuff on here i don't need real soon.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 09:54 PM~10976671
> *Thaks cuzzin...the Blonde is doin good, making progress all the time. Paint is all done, just need to be pinstriped now. I'll do that later. Engine is next...I really want to put a Serpintine kit on the SBC350 like this one but w/o the ac compressor. these are from Street & Performance at http://hotrodlane.cc/08%20catalog/08onlinecatalogMAIN.html I might be selling a lot of engine chrome and v-belt stuff on here i don't need real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That's whaz up. Yeeah, that Serpintine kit is the shit. You gonna throw a noisy gear drive in her?*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by backbumper87+Jun 29 2008, 03:05 PM~10975146-->
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> WHAT PART OF GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND!!! YOUR NOT WELCOME IN HERE WITH YOUR FUCKEN RACIST COMMENTS FUNDI!!!!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KadillakKing_@Jun 29 2008, 04:28 PM~10975489
> *how u gonna be white n kick sumone black out the black lowrders topic.... wtf is the world coming too.
> on my way to a klan meeting to shut it down..... :uh:
> *


 damn your pad is out there!!!!!!! nothing but water / swamp / and country peeps.. I still think its funny that dude said " Black girl" :angry: Almost got one hitter quiter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 29 2008, 08:05 PM~10976776
> *That's whaz up.  Yeeah, that Serpintine kit is the shit.  You gonna throw a noisy gear drive in her?
> *


Already ahead of you homie, already have it...Pete Jackson gear drive..sounds like a super charger..ain't nothing like that sound with the dual electric Spal fans I'm puttin' in. With those two things, it has a distinct sound 90% of Lowriders don't have. I have the ceramic headers too...still need to buy the flowmasters though, but thats cheap. I plan on going to Hot Rod shows a lot to represent Lowriding among that crowd. So the engine's got be tight and clean.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 10:26 PM~10976940
> *Already ahead of you homie, already have it...Pete Jackson gear drive..sounds like a super charger..ain't nothing like that sound with the dual electric Spal fans I'm puttin' in. With those two things, it has a distinct sound 90% of Lowriders don't have. I have the ceramic headers too...still need to buy the flowmasters though, but thats cheap. I plan on going to Hot Rod shows a lot to represent Lowriding among that crowd. So the engine's got be tight and clean.
> *


*Damn cuzz you ain't playing! Thats the bizz though. People be sleeping on this kinda stuff....Keep me updated homie... *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Anteazy...4 you...hear it whine when he revs it!!...electric fans and gear drive...mine will look 10X better than this 350 though
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD1mGKNdLyE&feature=related


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 10:57 PM~10977204
> *Anteazy...4 you...hear it whine when he revs it!!...electric fans and gear drive...mine will look 10X better than this 350 though
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD1mGKNdLyE&feature=related
> *



*Damn, it gotta be youtube LOL! I'm at work and youtube don't pull up on these punk ass PC's here. Im a check it when I get off in the morning.*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 29 2008, 08:56 PM~10977193
> *Damn cuzz you ain't playing! Thats the bizz though.  People be sleeping on this kinda stuff....Keep me updated homie...
> *


 cuzz muthafuccas are stupid thats why...but they gonna learn though after they waste their money and be around in this for a few years....i spend as much time on hotrod.com as I do on here...


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 11:06 PM~10977291
> *cuzz muthafuccas are stupid thats why...but they gonna learn though after they waste their money and be around in this for a few years....i spend as much time on hotrod.com as I do on here...
> *



*Right..  Don't know what Im gonna do as for as my engine and trans in my 82 coupe deville but I do know the 4100 is going in the gutter (when I get done with the full frame wrap and paint it) when I transfer the body to the new frame. When you get in it you might as well go balls deep cuzz. Ain't no sense in just playing with the pussy you know..*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 29 2008, 11:16 PM~10977380
> *Right..   Don't know what Im gonna do as for as my engine and trans in my 82 coupe deville but I do know the 4100 is going in the gutter (when I get done with the full frame wrap and paint it) when I transfer the body to the new frame.  When you get in it you might as well go balls deep cuzz.  Ain't no sense in just playing with the pussy you know..
> *



People keep tellin me not to throw nothing mashin' in it cuz it's a lac.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 09:54 PM~10976671
> *Thaks cuzzin...the Blonde is doin good, making progress all the time. Paint is all done, just need to be pinstriped now. I'll do that later. Engine is next...I really want to put a Serpintine kit on the SBC350 like this one but w/o the ac compressor. these are from Street & Performance at http://hotrodlane.cc/08%20catalog/08onlinecatalogMAIN.html I might be selling a lot of engine chrome and v-belt stuff on here i don't need real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda vbelt stuff :biggrin: Im too poor for serpentine


----------



## pauls 1967

HEY EVERYBODY IM SORRY FOR DISRESPECTING YOUR GUYS TOPIC IM A YOUGSTER MY DAD GOT MAD AT ME WHEN HE SEEN WHAT I PUT ON HERE SORRY ILL BE POSTING BLACK LOWRIDERS WHEN I GET PIC'S OK THANKS FOR UR TIME LATES


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 29 2008, 12:56 PM~10974212
> *Shouldn't you finish your Cadillac or Impala first?
> *



LOL Man family U on cats strong about finishing up cars. You know one can't rush Perfection. lol.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 09:06 PM~10977291
> *cuzz muthafuccas are stupid thats why...but they gonna learn though after they waste their money and be around in this for a few years....i spend as much time on hotrod.com as I do on here...
> *



Damn CF U gonna make a ni**a not even want to roll besides you on the shaw!! :biggrin: 


Syc! I'll be 3-wheelin on yo ass throwing up tha "C"! 

Hey, do you do your own engine work?


----------



## Dirt422

Cripn where U @? The lac lookin nice homie! 


U know Dollar sold his six foe! some Austrailan cats came out here and bought it...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 27 2008, 08:35 PM~10966654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I thought I was the only one that noticed the 6 threads and 100 post crying 187..
> *


AINT NOBODY CRYING. IT'S JUST THAT KNOWING IS A WONDERFUL THING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 09:41 AM~10980055
> *AINT NOBODY CRYING.  IT'S JUST THAT KNOWING IS A WONDERFUL THING
> *


SDZ will be ready to ride in your town!!!!! Cash on dash.. We got the beer and wings after you get served from us country boyz... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 09:41 AM~10980055
> *AINT NOBODY CRYING.  IT'S JUST THAT KNOWING IS A WONDERFUL THING
> *


sup homie, where u been? How's that moonroof coming


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 09:57 AM~10980174
> *SDZ will be ready to ride in your town!!!!! Cash on dash.. We got the beer and wings after you get served from us country boyz... :biggrin:
> *


kick rocks fundi


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 29 2008, 12:56 AM~10973187
> *If you really want to get technical, Indians are from India.  Just because one dumb fuck got lost and thought he landed in India does not now mean the Indigenous/Natives of this land are "indian".  Mexicans are indigenous.  They are the descendants of indigenous people.  Yes the Spanish came over and murdered and raped millions but during the entire time there was never more than a 15% population in what is now Mexico.  Do your math, there are still millions of now Mexicans who are still pure blood.
> 
> The pyramids in Anahuac/Americas are much more sophisticated than those in egypt.  The Indigenous peoples of Anahuac got here over 50,000 years ago over the Baron Straights.  Green, orange, yellow, black, purple red, and pink had no influence and did not teach the indigenous peoples of Anahuac to build their temples and pyramids, they did it all themselves.  Read some books..know your history.  Your not black, your African.  And dont take that as an insult because it is not, its a fact.  If you feel off to say your African because you dont know shit about your history, learn about it.
> *


shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup "D"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 12:02 PM~10980211
> *sup homie, where u been? How's that moonroof coming
> *


BEEN OUT THERE RIDIN. THE HOMIE IS BUSY WITH HIS NEW HOUSE. I'MA JUST PAY HIM FOR THE ROOF AND HE'LL BE READY TO INSTALL IT NEXT WEEK.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Word.....word.

Sup V, what's good? Gonna be in LA at the end of the week for the Individuals picnic!




OT Question..........But anybody ever had a homie that you thought was cool, but really envied, and hated yo ass on the low?? I swear niccuhs kill me! That's I stick to myself and just fuck bitches......lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

cool


----------



## Guest

I was on tha Shaw last night. Seems dead when C Finest aint there :uh: 

He aint ever gonna roll that foe :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF never had a car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 30 2008, 11:24 AM~10980374
> *I was on tha Shaw last night. Seems dead when C Finest aint there :uh:
> 
> He aint ever gonna roll that foe :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF looking like a fat ass mexican fundi with tamale titties!!!!! got a 1972 carlito's way rayon shirt on and shit!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10980344
> *Word.....word.
> 
> Sup V, what's good? Gonna be in LA at the end of the week for the Individuals picnic!
> OT Question..........But anybody ever had a homie that you thought was cool, but really envied, and hated yo ass on the low?? I swear niccuhs kill me! That's I stick to myself and just fuck bitches......lol
> *


I'M STARTING TO GET THAT SAME FEELING. I THINK SOME OF THE ****** IS ON SOME JEALOUS SHIT 'CAUSE I'M MAKING MOVES. THEY ROLL OUT TO THE PARK AND DON'T TELL ME THEY OUT THERE KICKING IT. THEN, IF FIND OUT THEY HAD A LITTLE GATHERING, CLEANING CARS, BAR B QING AND DRINKING BEER, AND THEY DON'T EVEN CALL ME. MAYBE IF THEY DID'NT WASTE THEIR MONEY ON BLUNTS, THEY WOULD HAVE THE BREAD TO FINISH THEIR CAR. THAT'S WHY I KEEP TO MYSELF AND STAY SUCKA-FREE.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 12:34 PM~10980437
> *CF looking like a fat ass mexican fundi with tamale titties!!!!!  got a 1972 carlito's way rayon shirt on and shit!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:34 PM~10980437
> *CF looking like a fat ass mexican fundi with tamale titties!!!!!  got a 1972 carlito's way rayon shirt on and shit!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol like the ass patch on his lips


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 10:21 AM~10980344
> *Word.....word.
> 
> Sup V, what's good? Gonna be in LA at the end of the week for the Individuals picnic!
> OT Question..........But anybody ever had a homie that you thought was cool, but really envied, and hated yo ass on the low?? I swear niccuhs kill me! That's I stick to myself and just fuck bitches......lol
> *


CALL ME UP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 30 2008, 10:24 AM~10980374
> *I was on tha Shaw last night. Seems dead when C Finest aint there :uh:
> 
> He aint ever gonna roll that foe :uh:
> *




He waitin for the 50th anniversary to bring the foe out.. :biggrin: 


Was the shaw craccin?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 12:43 PM~10980492
> *lol like the ass patch on his lips
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:41 AM~10980477
> *I'M STARTING TO GET THAT SAME FEELING.  I THINK SOME OF THE ****** IS ON SOME JEALOUS SHIT 'CAUSE I'M MAKING MOVES.  THEY ROLL OUT TO THE PARK AND DON'T TELL ME THEY OUT THERE KICKING IT.  THEN, IF FIND OUT THEY HAD A LITTLE GATHERING, CLEANING CARS, BAR B QING AND DRINKING BEER, AND THEY DON'T EVEN CALL ME.  MAYBE IF THEY DID'NT WASTE THEIR MONEY ON BLUNTS, THEY WOULD HAVE THE BREAD TO FINISH THEIR CAR.  THAT'S WHY I KEEP TO MYSELF AND STAY SUCKA-FREE.
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 10:34 AM~10980437
> *CF looking like a fat ass mexican fundi with tamale titties!!!!!  got a 1972 carlito's way rayon shirt on and shit!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOL......

Smile CF and stop trying to look tooo coollll :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF looks like a los lobos reject and shit!!! looked like he sucked on a lemon!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 12:44 PM~10980509
> *EXACTLY!!!!!!!!
> *


V I'MA POST PICS OF THE LAC AFTER THEY WET SAND AND BUFF IT. SOME DUMB ASS PUT A SMUR MARK ON IT WHILE HE WAS PASTING ON THE LABELS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 12:45 PM~10980522
> *CF looks like a los lobos reject and shit!!!  looked like he sucked on a lemon!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: KILLING ME IN HERE :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:34 PM~10980437
> *CF looking like a fat ass mexican fundi with tamale titties!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:41 AM~10980477
> *I'M STARTING TO GET THAT SAME FEELING.  I THINK SOME OF THE ****** IS ON SOME JEALOUS SHIT 'CAUSE I'M MAKING MOVES.  THEY ROLL OUT TO THE PARK AND DON'T TELL ME THEY OUT THERE KICKING IT.  THEN, IF FIND OUT THEY HAD A LITTLE GATHERING, CLEANING CARS, BAR B QING AND DRINKING BEER, AND THEY DON'T EVEN CALL ME.  MAYBE IF THEY DID'NT WASTE THEIR MONEY ON BLUNTS, THEY WOULD HAVE THE BREAD TO FINISH THEIR CAR.  THAT'S WHY I KEEP TO MYSELF AND STAY SUCKA-FREE.
> *


yea dawg, that usually how it starts too. Cats get together and don't bother to call you. I noticed that trend too, then it got progressively worse.
The other night I went out with the homies, and course my man wanted ME to drive so we could floss a lil bit, then I catch the homie hating on me talkin to some chick saying "this ****** think he all that cuz he drive a benz", trying bring his self up, putting me down, talking to a bitch that I passed on. I started to leave his mark ass, and tell him to take that fat bitch back to his shoe box ass apartment. Like YOU said man sometimes it's just better to stick to yourself


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 10:45 AM~10980522
> *CF looks like a los lobos reject and shit!!!  looked like he sucked on a lemon!!!!!!!!
> *


 LOL



which one??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 11:45 AM~10980522
> *CF looks like a los lobos reject and shit!!!  looked like he sucked on a lemon!!!!!!!!
> *


now I know you aint gonna just take that shit cf! :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 10:55 AM~10980578
> *LOL
> which one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nevermind I already know.....LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 10:50 AM~10980546
> *V I'MA POST PICS OF THE LAC AFTER THEY WET SAND AND BUFF IT.  SOME DUMB ASS PUT A SMUR MARK ON IT WHILE HE WAS PASTING ON THE LABELS
> *


 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 10:45 AM~10980522
> *CF looks like a los lobos reject and shit!!!  looked like he sucked on a lemon!!!!!!!!
> *




LOL.......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 12:53 PM~10980565
> *yea dawg, that usually how it starts too. Cats get together and don't bother to call you. I noticed that trend too, then it got progressively worse.
> The other night I went out with the homies, and course my man wanted ME to drive so we could floss a lil bit, then I catch the homie hating on me talkin to some chick saying "this ****** think he all that cuz he drive a benz", trying bring his self up, putting me down, talking to a bitch that I passed on.  I started to leave his mark ass, and tell him to take that fat bitch back to his shoe box ass apartment. Like YOU  said man sometimes it's just better to stick to yourself
> *


EXACTLY. THEY GET THE SOUR POOS LOOK WHEN YOU ROLL THROUGH WITH NEW SHIT. "DAMN DOGG, WHAT MADE YOU GET A NEW PAINT JOB?? I GUESS YOU GOT IT LIKE THAT". :uh: BITCH CAUSE I'M ME NOT YOU!! NOT HEY DAWG THAT'S A NICE JOB, OR ANY KIND OF PROPS. JUST HATE!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 10:55 AM~10980582
> *now I know you aint gonna just take that shit cf! :0
> *


he has no choice!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF got that shirt at chessking with a Heavy D album back in '88!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll up here still yapping. instead of building.. :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 02:02 PM~10980623
> *You'll up here still yapping. instead of building.. :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 11:02 AM~10980623
> *You'll up here still yapping. instead of building.. :uh:
> *


go play with your road master yam tits!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 10:55 AM~10980582
> *now I know you aint gonna just take that shit cf! :0
> *


relax "rising sun"!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:02 PM~10980622
> *CF got that shirt at chessking with a Heavy D album back in '88!!!!!
> *


 BIG ***** WAS LIGHT ON HIS FEET. CHECK THIS ***** OUT SLIPPIN AND DIPPIN :biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YOzVAjn7yC0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 11:05 AM~10980642
> *go play with your road master yam tits!!!
> *


Unlike you Dedoi. You see SDZ don't pose. We where actually getting dirty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 11:07 AM~10980663
> * BIG ***** WAS LIGHT ON HIS FEET.  CHECK THIS ***** OUT SLIPPIN AND DIPPIN :biggrin:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YOzVAjn7yC0
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 11:11 AM~10980681
> *Unlike you Dedoi.  You see SDZ don't pose. We where actually  getting dirty!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MOTHER FUCKER YOU ALWAYS LOOK DIRTY!!!!!! YOU'VE NEVER BEEN CLEAN A DAY IN YOUR LIFE!!!!!!! YOUR HAIR IS MORE NAPPIER THAN GRADY WILSON'S!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:13 PM~10980691
> *MOTHER FUCKER YOU ALWAYS LOOK DIRTY!!!!!!  YOU'VE NEVER BEEN CLEAN A DAY IN YOUR LIFE!!!!!!!  YOUR HAIR IS MORE NAPPIER THAN GRADY WILSON'S!!!!!!
> *


damn. ***** said shady grady


----------



## KadillakKing

damn alot of shyt talkin going in herre today.. i wanna see pics of da cars.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 01:16 PM~10980724
> *damn alot of shyt talkin going in herre today.. i wanna see pics of da cars.
> *


IT AINT READY YET


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 02:18 PM~10980734
> *IT AINT READY YET
> *


mine either...... then y all da shyt talkin if yall ain't got nuffin to post ???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 11:16 AM~10980724
> *damn alot of shyt talkin going in herre today.. i wanna see pics of da cars.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

I WAS THINKING 'BOUT GETTING THESE, BUT WITH TWO BAR AND WHITE LABEL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 11:24 AM~10980792
> *I WAS THINKING 'BOUT GETTING THESE, BUT WITH TWO BAR AND WHITE LABEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYTONS IF YOU GOT A CADDY *****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10980807
> *DAYTONS IF YOU GOT A CADDY *****!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

Oh Yea I noticed in the LRM they had two black rides featured, and did tribute to Ted Wells! We makin a lil progress


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Ya'll cats got me crying in here this has got to be the best thread on lil. Hey trudawg you ain't the only brother lowridin in phoenix I got ya back.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:28 AM~10980842
> *Ya'll cats got me crying in here this has got to be the best thread on lil. Hey trudawg you ain't the only brother lowridin in phoenix I got ya back.
> *


LOL......aww shit! Cuz I was starting to wonder! Naw for real though my homie Lee is in the Glendale chapter with me, and hmm lets see ..........Oh the homie Tim just moved out here from Seattle. I know there has to be a couple more, but that's all I know for now. What you riding???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 11:25 AM~10980807
> *DAYTONS IF YOU GOT A CADDY *****!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

Kaddi said post pics not cut and paste from a magazine *****. any one can do that!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:28 AM~10980842
> *Ya'll cats got me crying in here this has got to be the best thread on lil. Hey trudawg you ain't the only brother lowridin in phoenix I got ya back.
> *


THANKS FOR JOINING US MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 11:31 AM~10980873
> *:uh:
> 
> Kaddi said post pics not cut and paste from a magazine *****. any one can do that!!!!
> *


POST YOUR MASTER FIDDLER!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 11:32 AM~10980880
> *THANKS FOR JOINING US MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!
> *


Shut up!!!!!! Bipolar black!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

82 cadi coupe 90'd out continental kit moonroof jus a little sumthin sumthin.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 11:32 AM~10980880
> *THANKS FOR JOINING US MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!
> *


The comedy is classic but also the knowledge that is being put out there is priceless.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:33 AM~10980894
> *82 cadi coupe 90'd out continental kit moonroof jus a little sumthin sumthin.
> *


Tight!.........post up some flics


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10980926
> *The comedy is classic but also the knowledge that is being put out there is priceless.
> *


 :scrutinize: 

The only thing Scotty does is, try to take ****** milk and lunch money around here!!!!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

On the real I have no clue how to move pictures and shit but my ride is in the post your ride section under 90'd out lacs it is on page 236 about 3/4's of the way down the page.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 01:33 PM~10980894
> *82 cadi coupe 90'd out continental kit moonroof jus a little sumthin sumthin.
> *


IS IT A 44? :cheesy:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Naw it is 38 inches I tried to get a 44 but the dude said they were hard to find and very very expensive.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 01:42 PM~10980991
> *On the real I have no clue how to move pictures and shit but my ride is in the post your ride section under 90'd out lacs it is on page 236 about 3/4's of the way down the page.
> *


JUST RIGHT CLICK ON THE PIC AND SELECT PROPERTIES. HIGHLIGHT THE ADREES LINE AND COPY IT. THEN PASTE IT IN "IMG".


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10083233
> *BRAND NEW JUST OUT FOR THE PHX SHOW...ONE OF MY BROTHERS , CLAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Good lookin out on moving that for me homie.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 11:46 AM~10981020
> *JUST RIGHT CLICK ON THE PIC AND SELECT PROPERTIES.  HIGHLIGHT THE ADREES LINE AND COPY IT.  THEN PASTE IT IN "IMG".
> *


 ^^^^^^^^


----------



## 187PURE

OK-OK


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:50 AM~10981064
> *Good lookin out on moving that for me homie.
> *


oh yea I've seen you around a few times. Last time I seen you was at the picnic at the park on Indian School and Central talking to Chris. I recognize ALL black faces out here in PHX....lol


----------



## 187PURE

MY PECKERWOOD ASS BOSS IS ON THAT BULLSHIT AGAIN. I GOT MY LITTLE PRISON MIRROR AND I SEE HIS ASS IN THE BACK TIP TOEING IN HUSH PUPPIES.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

I pretty much stay to my own you know cause like ya'll said earlier there are haters all around and nobody is immune to being playa hated on.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:58 AM~10981134
> *I pretty much stay to my own you know cause like ya'll said earlier there are haters all around and nobody is immune to being playa hated on.
> *


maybe on that Coast.. We got a couple that hate hard but for the most . We are so out numbered , no need to be assholes.. Our shows :uh: are mostly big rims and honda's..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 02:04 PM~10981175
> *maybe on that Coast.. We got a couple that hate hard but for the most . We are so out numbered ,  no need to be assholes.. Our shows :uh:  are mostly big rims and honda's..
> *


FUNDI YOU FULLA SHIT :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 02:04 PM~10981175
> *maybe on that Coast.. We got a couple that hate hard but for the most . We are so out numbered ,  no need to be assholes.. Our shows :uh:  are mostly big rims and honda's..
> *


NAW BUT HOPEFULLY THE ENGLISHTOWN SHOW WON'T BE FLOODED WITH IMPORTS ON AIR


----------



## thestrongsurvive

I was born and raised in L.A. and pomona CA so all I know is wires and 5.20 tires so big rims and honda and stuff like that are not my thang but everybody does they own thug thizzle.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 02:07 PM~10981204
> *I was born and raised in L.A. and pomona CA so all I know is wires and 5.20 tires so big rims and honda and stuff like that are not my thang but everybody does they own thug thizzle.
> *


AINT NUTHIN THUG ABOUT A HONDA :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 01:50 PM~10981064
> *Good lookin out on moving that for me homie.
> *


Nice Looking Lac Playboy.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

MORE PICS OF BROTHAS RIDIN


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jun 30 2008, 11:57 AM~10981127-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY PECKERWOOD ASS BOSS IS ON THAT BULLSHIT AGAIN.  I GOT MY LITTLE PRISON MIRROR AND I SEE HIS ASS IN THE BACK TIP TOEING IN HUSH PUPPIES.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL......you a trip!
> I have to listen for footsteps back in my lil cubby-hole cube, but I got my monitors sittin so you can't see what's up till you get all the way up on em
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:58 AM~10981134
> *I pretty much stay to my own you know cause like ya'll said earlier there are haters all around and nobody is immune to being playa hated on.
> *


man I know the feeling, but for the most part it's been all love with the brotha's I met. My M.O. has always been to stick to myself, but since moving 2000 miles away to a new city and not knowing a soul I"ve been trying to be more sociable. There's always a few bad apples but I've met a couple cats I would call friends for life.






> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 12:04 PM~10981175
> *maybe on that Coast.. We got a couple that hate hard but for the most . We are so out numbered ,  no need to be assholes.. Our shows :uh:  are mostly big rims and honda's..
> *


It's the same out here to a point, but everyone here is from somewhere else so there is no real sense of unity, but we are united by at least common bond that is being black in a white and brown state!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 02:06 PM~10981195
> *NAW BUT HOPEFULLY THE ENGLISHTOWN SHOW WON'T BE FLOODED WITH IMPORTS ON AIR
> *


thats wishfull thinking.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 12:13 PM~10981244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love them 90 lacs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## thestrongsurvive

I am cool with all brothers until you prove other wise then I won't have shit to do with you.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 11:57 AM~10981127
> *MY PECKERWOOD ASS BOSS IS ON THAT BULLSHIT AGAIN.  I GOT MY LITTLE PRISON MIRROR AND I SEE HIS ASS IN THE BACK TIP TOEING IN HUSH PUPPIES.
> *




:roflmao: 
My boss off 2day, but he got his spies out walking round trying to catch a ni**a slippin.... they gotta come betta than that


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 11:49 AM~10981054
> *
> *




Nice Lac...homie


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 12:08 PM~10981213
> *AINT NUTHIN THUG ABOUT A HONDA :uh:
> *


You right about that one :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 11:39 AM~10980963
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> The only thing Scotty does is, try to take ****** milk and lunch money around here!!!!!!!
> *


only take white boys milk money!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10980926
> *The comedy is classic but also the knowledge that is being put out there is priceless.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 12:04 PM~10981175
> *maybe on that Coast.. We got a couple that hate hard but for the most . We are so out numbered ,  no need to be assholes.. Our shows :uh:  are mostly big rims and honda's..
> *


and Expos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:09 PM~10981656
> *and Expos!!!!!!!!!!
> *


It hopps and beats all these G bodies..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 01:13 PM~10981695
> *It hopps and beats all these G bodies..
> *


SO.............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:16 PM~10981726
> *SO.............
> *


go ride on your big rims and white pants . Looking like you cut hair for a living!!!!
90g benz . negaaa you got owned!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

PASTING ON WHAT LABELS?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 01:18 PM~10981746
> *go ride on your big rims and white pants . Looking like you cut hair for a living!!!!
> 90g benz . negaaa you got owned!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


married a fat ass trailer trash white bitch!!!!!!!! you got owned house *****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 01:19 PM~10981750
> *PASTING ON WHAT LABELS?
> *











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 01:21 PM~10981773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nothing wrong with being a house *****. better then working in the field like your purple ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 01:23 PM~10981799
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nothing wrong with being a house *****. better then working in the field like your purple ass!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU TOO ASHY TO BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 01:21 PM~10981773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 03:19 PM~10981750
> *PASTING ON WHAT LABELS?
> *


DAMN *****. AT LEAST PUSH THE QUOTE BUTTON. HOW WOULD I KNOW YOU'RE TALKING TO ME? I THINK I SAID THAT LIKE 2 PAGES AGO. ANYWAY, THE d'ELEGANCE LABELS AND THE CADDY PEICES. HE PUT A SMUDGE ON MY TRUNK WHILE HE WAS GLUING THE REEF ON.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Pre order yours from Scottie now..... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUNDI DID DR. FRANKENSTEIN PUT YOU TOGETHER?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10981773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CAR FULLA BUSTERS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:27 PM~10981832
> *DAMN *****.  AT LEAST PUSH THE QUOTE BUTTON.  HOW WOULD I KNOW YOU'RE TALKING TO ME?  I THINK I SAID THAT LIKE 2 PAGES AGO.  ANYWAY, THE d'ELEGANCE LABELS AND THE CADDY PEICES.  HE PUT A SMUDGE ON MY TRUNK WHILE HE WAS GLUING THE REEF ON.
> *













:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 04:27 PM~10981835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre order yours from Scottie now..... :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PROUD OF YOURSELF FUNDI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 02:27 PM~10981832
> *DAMN *****.  AT LEAST PUSH THE QUOTE BUTTON.  HOW WOULD I KNOW YOU'RE TALKING TO ME?  I THINK I SAID THAT LIKE 2 PAGES AGO.  ANYWAY, THE d'ELEGANCE LABELS AND THE CADDY PEICES.  HE PUT A SMUDGE ON MY TRUNK WHILE HE WAS GLUING THE REEF ON.
> *


OIC  I FUCKED UP AND POSTED DIDNT REALIZE I FORGOT TO QUOTE YOU


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:24 PM~10981805
> *YOU TOO ASHY TO BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!
> *












My baby moma says High...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HIS TITTTIES LOOK LIKE CHOCODILES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SKIM!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOK LIKE SPEED BUMPS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:31 PM~10981884
> *PROUD OF YOURSELF FUNDI!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10981924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW RIGHT. IT FEELS LIKE I'M BACK IN THE HIGH SCHOOL LUNCH ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87

*HEY FUNDI, YOUR A SORRY ASS ***** ACTING LIKE YOUR ALL BIG SHIT PUTTING MY HOMEBOY'S NAME IN YOUR FUCKEN SIGNATURE WITH THAT*

"Before you respond , sit back and think. is it worth having my ass handed to me. Well is it? do you feel luck!!! BEN there , done that" 

*
YOUR THE BIGGEST FUCKEN JOKE ON THIS SIDE OF THE FUCKEN COUNTRY!!!*

***** HOW YOU GONNA BE IN A TRUCK CLUB AND A LOWRIDER CLUB ALL AT ONCE??

YOU AINT NO FUCKEN LOWRIDER :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOU JOCKING SOMEBODY ELSE'S DICK AFTER MY HOMIE HAD YOU BANNED :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7TNXoH7EYWY


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 01:34 PM~10981924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNDI SHUT YOUR ASS UP. MY HOMIE REAL TALK CLOWNED YOUR ASS SO BAD THAT YOU HAD HIM BANNED :0 :0 THERE NOW EVERYBODY KNOW'S :0 SHIT YOU THOUGHT YOU WAS UNTOUCHABLE UNTIL YOU GOT CAUGHT SLIPPIN AND YOU ENDED UP GETTING BANNED AND THEN CRYING TO THE MODS TO UN BANN YOU :rofl: :rofl: 

AS MY HOMIE WOULD SAY... THAT'S REAL TALK :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:35 PM~10981945
> *I KNOW RIGHT.  IT FEELS LIKE I'M BACK IN THE HIGH SCHOOL LUNCH ROOM :biggrin:
> *


Man this shit is hilarious motherfuckers here are looking at me like I am crazy cuz I am laughing so hard.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 30 2008, 01:36 PM~10981948
> *HEY FUNDI, YOUR A SORRY ASS ***** ACTING LIKE YOUR ALL BIG SHIT PUTTING MY HOMEBOY'S NAME IN YOUR FUCKEN SIGNATURE WITH THAT
> 
> "Before you respond , sit back and think. is it worth having my ass handed to me. Well is it? do you feel luck!!! BEN there , done that"
> 
> 
> YOUR THE BIGGEST FUCKEN JOKE ON THIS SIDE OF THE FUCKEN COUNTRY!!!
> 
> ***** HOW YOU GONNA BE IN A TRUCK CLUB AND A LOWRIDER CLUB ALL AT ONCE??
> 
> YOU AINT NO FUCKEN LOWRIDER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU JOCKING SOMEBODY ELSE'S DICK AFTER MY HOMIE HAD YOU BANNED :0  :0  :0
> *


oh my!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG:

CANDIMANN= FUNDI

BACKBUMPER87= REALTALK

DID BOTH YOU JOKERS GET BANNED? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 01:39 PM~10981983
> *Man this shit is hilarious motherfuckers here are looking at me like I am crazy cuz I am laughing so hard.
> *


you see how fucked up fundi/candimann looks?


----------



## KadillakKing

oh shyt gettin sum popcorn.... this gettin good....... 



but on da real. fuck all da talk.. y don't everybody dat got a problem all just meet up bring da cars so we can see who fakin and who ain't.... and if there really a problem.. nickas can fight.... :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:39 PM~10981985
> *CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG:
> 
> CANDIMANN= FUNDI
> 
> BACKBUMPER87= REALTALK
> 
> DID BOTH YOU JOKERS GET BANNED? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: your like the 10th person that has thought that :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 04:39 PM~10981985
> *CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG:
> 
> CANDIMANN= FUNDI
> 
> BACKBUMPER87= REALTALK
> 
> DID BOTH YOU JOKERS GET BANNED? :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 01:34 PM~10981924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I fixed it...












Big Scotty back in the day. he still wears them cloths!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 01:40 PM~10981995
> *oh shyt gettin sum popcorn.... this gettin good.......
> but on da real. fuck all da talk.. y don't everybody dat got a problem all just meet up bring da cars so we can see who fakin and who ain't.... and if there really a problem.. nickas can fight....  :biggrin:
> *


only thing is ****** can't build them as clean as me......... :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 01:41 PM~10982008
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


PROOF?? AND DON'T BUST OUT NO FAKE AS LINK EITHER..... POST UP THE REAL SHIT BECAUSE REMEMBER... ONE IP WAS FROM A PHONE AND ANOTHER ONE WAS FROM A COMPUTER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 01:42 PM~10982017
> *:biggrin:  I fixed it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Scotty back in the day. he still wears them cloths!!!
> *


I still get royalty checks.......


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10981850
> *CAR FULLA BUSTERS
> *


LOL......look at them raggedy ass rocker panels!

.....And fuck you fundi, nobody here likes you, your persistance is futile, and not to mention annoying as hell :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

nice kids fundi!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi's broad is a nurse!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 01:41 PM~10982008
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :buttkick: :no: 

Now get of the X-box and go tend to your white woman .


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 03:40 PM~10981995
> *oh shyt gettin sum popcorn.... this gettin good.......
> but on da real. fuck all da talk.. y don't everybody dat got a problem all just meet up bring da cars so we can see who fakin and who ain't.... and if there really a problem.. nickas can fight....  :biggrin:
> *


BACK IN THE DAY ****** REALLY DID NUCKLE DOWN AND DRINK A BEER AFTERWARDS. IT'S NOT JUST SYMBOLIC OF "FIGHT LIKE A MAN". ****** REALLY DID THAT IN MY DAYS.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:45 PM~10982054
> *BACK IN THE DAY ****** REALLY DID NUCKLE DOWN AND DRINK A BEER AFTERWARDS.  IT'S NOT JUST SYMBOLIC OF "FIGHT LIKE A MAN".  ****** REALLY DID THAT IN MY DAYS.
> *


 :biggrin: 

I told you I would get the wings and beer after the trip *****.. SDZ will be ridding thru.. cash on dash!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:44 PM~10982050
> *fundi's broad is a nurse!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi's club!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 03:47 PM~10982083
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I told you I would get the wings and beer after the trip *****..  SDZ will be ridding thru..  cash on dash!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AND BURN THE FEATHERS OFF FIRST NASTY ASS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 01:43 PM~10982031
> *LOL......look at them raggedy ass rocker panels!
> 
> .....And fuck you fundi, nobody here likes you, your persistance is futile, and not to mention annoying as hell :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 04:28 PM~10981849
> *FUNDI DID DR. FRANKENSTEIN PUT YOU TOGETHER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE FUNDI A LIL http://youtube.com/watch?v=7pWX46lJc1Y Newcleus


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 03:50 PM~10982106
> *LOOKS LIKE FUNDI A LIL http://youtube.com/watch?v=7pWX46lJc1Y Newcleus
> *


I LIKE WICKY-WICKY BETTER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi's brother!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 30 2008, 04:42 PM~10982021-->
> 
> 
> 
> only thing is ****** can't build them as clean as me.........  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to each his own homie..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-backbumper87_@Jun 30 2008, 04:42 PM~10982025
> *PROOF?? AND DON'T BUST OUT NO FAKE AS LINK EITHER..... POST UP THE REAL SHIT BECAUSE REMEMBER... ONE IP WAS FROM A PHONE AND ANOTHER ONE WAS FROM A COMPUTER :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


don't gotta prove shyt cause i don't care... all im sayin is u be sayin the same shyt as dat ben nicka... dat y evrybody think u him......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:49 PM~10982097
> *AND BURN THE FEATHERS OFF FIRST NASTY ASS
> *


what you know about country chicken shacks you ole city *****!!!!!!!! feather have flavor!!!!!!!!!! side of corn and gizzards and a sweet as hell tea..


----------



## KadillakKing

whoa can't believe wut the world is comin to where one man can str8 up disrespect another maynes family.... shyt like dat use to get nickaz killed....... yall sum brave soulz....... just hope yall got thick skin when it's your family being disrespected.....

Not cool don't give a fuk who u r.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10982118
> *what you know about country chicken shacks you ole city *****!!!!!!!! feather have flavor!!!!!!!!!! side of corn and gizzards and a sweet as hell tea..
> *


that's why you look the way you do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 03:51 PM~10982118
> *what you know about country chicken shacks you ole city *****!!!!!!!! feather have flavor!!!!!!!!!! side of corn and gizzards and a sweet as hell tea..
> *


I KNEW YOU WAS A NASTY *****. I WAS ALWAYS TAUGHT TO CLEAN THE CHICKEN AND BURN OFF THE FEATHERS FIRST. IF I WANT FEATHERS CHOKING MY THROAT, I'LL JUST EAT OUT WIFEY.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10982118
> *what you know about country chicken shacks you ole city *****!!!!!!!! feather have flavor!!!!!!!!!! side of corn and gizzards and a sweet as hell tea..
> *


I don't know nothing about feathers and shit but I will take mine deep fried.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:48 PM~10982096
> *fundi's club!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*****!!!!! thers a whole list of you'll on there . Don't front!!!!!! post your car like stated before. not some shit your uncle built either!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10982155
> ******!!!!! thers a whole list of you'll on there . Don't front!!!!!! post your car like stated before. not some shit your uncle built either!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU A NASTY ***** FUNDI!!!!! POST UP A REAL RIDER YOU OWNED!!!! THE NAVI IS STILL FOR SALE IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY..........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10982151
> *I KNEW YOU WAS A NASTY *****.  I WAS ALWAYS TAUGHT TO CLEAN THE CHICKEN AND BURN OFF THE FEATHERS FIRST.  IF I WANT FEATHERS CHOKING MY THROAT, I'LL JUST EAT OUT WIFEY.
> *


Ya you field ****** got to clean your chicken!!!!!! I got others to clean it for me.. I even eat with a fork.. :biggrin: 
Roasted and a sum red wine.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 30 2008, 03:54 PM~10982152
> *I don't know nothing about feathers and shit but I will take mine deep fried.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:56 PM~10982177
> *YOU A NASTY ***** FUNDI!!!!!  POST UP A REAL RIDER YOU OWNED!!!!  THE NAVI IS STILL FOR SALE IF YOU HAVE THE MONEY..........
> *


 :loco: 
i roll a L1 *****.. SDZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i do need sum crome motor parts..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 03:56 PM~10982186
> *Ya you field ****** got to clean your chicken!!!!!! I got others to clean it for me.. I even eat with a fork..  :biggrin:
> Roasted and a sum red wine.
> *


WHO THE FUCK EATS WINGS WITH A FORK DUMB ASS. YOU PROBLY EAT PIGEONS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:58 PM~10982213
> *WHO THE FUCK EATS WINGS WITH A FORK DUMB ASS.  YOU PROBLY EAT PIGEONS
> *


HE EATS "CROW"!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:58 PM~10982213
> *WHO THE FUCK EATS WINGS WITH A FORK DUMB ASS.  YOU PROBLY EAT PIGEONS
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL......that ****** said you eat pigeons. Aww Shit dawg I spit up my water at my desk I was rollin so hard


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:58 PM~10982213
> *WHO THE FUCK EATS WINGS WITH A FORK DUMB ASS.  YOU PROBLY EAT PIGEONS
> *


shits good you should get out the country ( USA) raosted with snail tata. and German Beer.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 01:59 PM~10982225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL......that ****** said you eat pigeons. Aww Shit dawg I spit up my water at my desk I was rollin so hard
> *


he eats possum stew too!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jun 30 2008, 03:59 PM~10982225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL......that ****** said you eat pigeons. Aww Shit dawg I spit up my water at my desk I was rollin so hard
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

wait no one say shyt i gotz to get more popcorn.... i don't wanna miss nuffin


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 02:02 PM~10982256
> *he eats possum stew too!!!!!
> *


What you know about that..


----------



## 187PURE

A YALL, SHAY-****** BOSSMAN JUST LEFT SO I'M LEAVING. I'LL SEE YALL FOOLZ LATER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 02:02 PM~10982263
> *wait no one say shyt i gotz to get more popcorn.... i don't wanna miss nuffin
> *


***** please. :uh: 

Your ass in on X box shooting peeps and got the TV on in the other room. and LIL on the lap top next to you.. Need to go get them tires put on so we can go up I95 and serve sum!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi you do have rhythm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 05:05 PM~10982296
> ****** please.  :uh:
> 
> Your ass in on X box shooting peeps and got the TV on in the other room. and LIL on the lap top next to you.. Need to go get them tires put on so we can go up I95 and serve sum!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



nicka went to put them shyts on today.. homie cutm y fuckin tire i was like wtf... white boy down the street hooked it up tho...... just gotta mount em now... hahahaha tmrw i'll slap them bitchs on.. car show down here on sun... mike just called me so i gonna try and have her rdy. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 02:03 PM~10982278
> *A YALL, SHAY-****** BOSSMAN JUST LEFT SO I'M LEAVING.  I'LL SEE YALL FOOLZ LATER
> *


Stay get over time to pay for your damn top!!!!!!!! Then get rid of those ballon tires!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 30 2008, 05:03 PM~10982278
> *A YALL, SHAY-****** BOSSMAN JUST LEFT SO I'M LEAVING.  I'LL SEE YALL FOOLZ LATER
> *


nicka u know u only like 6hrs from where i'm from........ gona have to come invade ya city.. with my kadi.....

from pittsburgh


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 


My new white girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THE FINEST EVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 02:11 PM~10982356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> My new white girl!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** PLEASE YOU'RE POOR AS A CHURCH MOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10982363
> *THE FINEST EVER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BLACKS ONLY! KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10982363
> *THE FINEST EVER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ID STILL HIT IT :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 05:14 PM~10982378
> *BLACKS ONLY! KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


who u talkin bout?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 02:14 PM~10982372
> ****** PLEASE YOU'RE POOR AS A CHURCH MOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: 

Ya you got yours for 90g's. I'm broke since I had to pay...

110G's negroo
Now one up that.. :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 02:15 PM~10982387
> *who u talkin bout?
> *


That ***** scotty got bipolar niggerness..... :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

so fundi won't feel left out


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 05:18 PM~10982412
> *That ***** scotty got bipolar niggerness..... :yes:
> *



lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

****** WHO LOOK LIKE THIS DON'T ROLL BENZES!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 02:15 PM~10982387
> *who u talkin bout?
> *


FOOLS IN HERE WHO AIN'T BLACK SPEAKING ON SHIT THEY KNOW NOTHING OF!!!!!


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 02:13 PM~10982363
> *THE FINEST EVER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice body, needs some bondo though to fill up that gap.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FUCK THAT THE GAP IS SEXY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 30 2008, 02:25 PM~10982478
> *nice body, needs some bondo though to fill up that gap.
> *


KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 02:21 PM~10982442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nosad:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 05:23 PM~10982460
> *FOOLS IN HERE WHO AIN'T BLACK SPEAKING ON SHIT THEY KNOW NOTHING OF!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 02:48 PM~10982646
> *:0
> *












Insert...


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 06:08 PM~10982792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert...
> *


sik u see da inside of dat bitches mouth.. look like she ain't brushed dat shyt in weeks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 03:15 PM~10982844
> *sik u see da inside of dat bitches mouth.. look like she ain't brushed dat shyt in weeks
> *


Ya the pic was small them posted hudge!!!!!!!!! :uh: I 'll send her back to V and demand a refund for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 06:19 PM~10982875
> *Ya the pic was small them posted hudge!!!!!!!!! :uh:  I 'll send her back to V and demand a refund for you!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I don't date *******!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 04:40 PM~10983523
> *I don't date *******!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya right . You just dress like one in those NFL pants and biker short combo's!!!!!!!!!!! O ya your a life coach in the burbs at that!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:32 PM~10981908
> *SKIM!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 30 2008, 10:05 PM~10984533
> *JUST A FEW CHANGE'S TO MY CADI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WEST GOOD MY BRUTHAZ???????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10982442
> *so fundi won't feel left out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** posted jane fondas work out lol


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10984543
> *WEST GOOD MY BRUTHAZ???????
> *



good shyt snow lookin good.....gonna have to get my ass bakc up there sumtime for a wknd... n see how yall put it down been hearin nuffin but good shyt.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 30 2008, 10:26 PM~10985287
> ****** posted jane fondas work out lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 02:13 PM~10982363
> *THE FINEST EVER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 100!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Jun 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10977441-->
> 
> 
> 
> People keep tellin me not to throw nothing mashin' in it cuz it's a lac.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't trip on that....just make sure the car is as clean as the motor and vise/versa
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Jun 29 2008, 09:25 PM~10977458
> *what kinda vbelt stuff  :biggrin: Im too poor for serpentine
> *


I'll take pics tonight..I'll get at you..



> LOL Man family U on cats strong about finishing up cars.  You know one can't rush Perfection. lol.
> [/b]


Too many of these foo's talk too damn much on LIL and ain't spendin' any money..say they go do this and nedd that...****** ain't spendin' shit...these ain't blacks these is Jews up in here..




> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 30 2008, 08:14 AM~10979632
> *Damn CF U gonna make a ni**a not even want to roll besides you on  the shaw!!  :biggrin:
> Syc! I'll be 3-wheelin on yo ass throwing up tha "C"!
> 
> Hey, do you do your own engine work?
> *


I do eveything except the machine work homie, we gonna ride together..I can't compete with your rag!



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jun 30 2008, 10:24 AM~10980374-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was on tha Shaw last night. Seems dead when C Finest aint there :uh:
> 
> He aint ever gonna roll that foe :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gettin' to pretty for the Shaw....
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 30 2008, 10:34 AM~10980437
> *CF looking like a fat ass mexican fundi with tamale titties!!!!!  got a 1972 carlito's way rayon shirt on and shit!!!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...I'm gonna give it up on your fat soulfood 'eatin watermelon ass on the 13th bitch!!! I'm gonn astr8 up dopefien' you in front of the mexicans!! Don't be textin' me no more either OJ!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 10:43 AM~10980492
> *lol like the ass patch on his lips
> *


Go make some money for your garbagemobiles Chino XL!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF I'll whip your fat ass!!!!!!! I'll hit you so hard you'll wanna be mexican again!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

*Me and my cuzz getting it in this past winter......BLACK BUILDERS. BLACK LOWRIDERS. BACCYARD BOOGIE OOOGIE OOOOOWEEEEE!*


----------



## Eazy

*I'm drawing some templetes for my control arms..*


----------



## Eazy

*Cutting out the drawn templetes with the plasma...*


----------



## Eazy

*Getting where I fit in with the welder  *


----------



## Eazy

*We got heat.....*


----------



## Eazy

*The uppers right after welding'em.*


----------



## Eazy

*Molding the lowers....*


----------



## Eazy

*Still wasn't done with'em at this point....*










*Got arms?*


----------



## Eazy

*Starting to look a lil better.....*


----------



## Eazy

*Sent the arms off with a gang of other stuff to get that "lotion" *

*This is the outcome....*


----------



## sincitykid

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 27 2008, 12:00 AM~10961473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who did that trunk peice???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

I'm writing this response in here so that people that read in this thread can read it...

When you read shit on the internet, especially on L.I.L you have to take it with a grain of salt...95% of the cats on here are clowns that are just clownin passin the time with "internet friends"...If all you read are negative comments and don't take them in context then shit can looked awfully fucked up...and be misconstued...but if you take the time to see who gets quoted and who replies with a quote...take in account smiley faces...and just know how people talk to each other than you'd realize that most of the shit people say is directed to one person to fuck around and in no way the way a person truly feels...it's come to my attention that some of my club brethren have looked online and seen some things I've said and took offense to them...not taking my statements in context or seen how they were in jest...those of you online who know my online personality or personally know me know that this is bullshit...I'm from the motherfuckin I till the day I die...I ride next to my brothers regardless of race...you need to learn how to read the internet and decipher what's bullshit and what's real...if you can't Lay It Low ain't for you...real talk....Spanky


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 05:51 AM~10987458
> *I'm writing this response in here so that people that read in this thread can read it...
> 
> When you read shit on the internet, especially on L.I.L you have to take it with a grain of salt...95% of the cats on here are clowns that are just clownin passin the time with "internet friends"...If all you read are negative comments and don't take them in context then shit can looked awfully fucked up...and be misconstued...but if you take the time to see who gets quoted and who replies with a quote...take in account smiley faces...and just know how people talk to each other than you'd realize that most of the shit people say is directed to one person to fuck around and in no way the way a person truly feels...it's come to my attention that some of my club brethren have looked online and seen some things I've said and took offense to them...not taking my statements in context or seen how they were in jest...those of you online who know my online personality or personally know me know that this is bullshit...I'm from the motherfuckin I till the day I die...I ride next to my brothers regardless of race...you need to learn how to read the internet and decipher what's bullshit and what's real...if you can't Lay It Low ain't for you...real talk....Spanky
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 03:51 AM~10987458
> *I'm writing this response in here so that people that read in this thread can read it...
> 
> When you read shit on the internet, especially on L.I.L you have to take it with a grain of salt...95% of the cats on here are clowns that are just clownin passin the time with "internet friends"...If all you read are negative comments and don't take them in context then shit can looked awfully fucked up...and be misconstued...but if you take the time to see who gets quoted and who replies with a quote...take in account smiley faces...and just know how people talk to each other than you'd realize that most of the shit people say is directed to one person to fuck around and in no way the way a person truly feels...it's come to my attention that some of my club brethren have looked online and seen some things I've said and took offense to them...not taking my statements in context or seen how they were in jest...those of you online who know my online personality or personally know me know that this is bullshit...I'm from the motherfuckin I till the day I die...I ride next to my brothers regardless of race...you need to learn how to read the internet and decipher what's bullshit and what's real...if you can't Lay It Low ain't for you...real talk....Spanky
> *


how can people take l i l serouse.it all in fun.keep being spanky and dont change


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 1 2008, 07:33 AM~10987588
> *how can people take l i l serouse.it all in fun.keep being spanky and dont change
> *


Believe me...never that...but I just wanted to ease the minds of some...L.I.L is not the place for skin thinned people...uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 1 2008, 12:06 AM~10986791
> *Cutting out the drawn templetes with the plasma...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a plasma cutter like a mofo


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 06:40 AM~10987604
> *Believe me...never that...but I just wanted to ease the minds of some...L.I.L is not the place for skin thinned people...uffin:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

There is a thread of truth within the fabiric of ALL jokes that comes from someone. I don't care what nobody says. Now in my opinion you said some shit before that came off like WTF, and stood by it. After me, skim and a few other cats was like damn dawg you tripping you did say you meant no disrespect.
Now don't get me wrong, we ALL talk shit, and you probably wouldn't believe some of the shit that comes out of my mouth within the confines of my domains but I KEEP it there, especially when I know I'm representing something that is ALOT bigger than me. My name, rep and my word is all I got both online and offline, so I keep my shit consistant.
I'm sure all the big dawgs of the "I" know the real you, and love you for it, so just keep it consistant with who you really are and what you represent. uffin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 07:52 AM~10987813
> * Now in my opinion you said some shit before that came off like WTF, and stood by it. After me, skim and a few other cats was like damn dawg you tripping you did say you meant no disrespect.
> *


Lol, I remember that was the infamous "Black people at the movies topic"


----------



## thestrongsurvive

If people are going to get offended by what is said in this topic then they need not even come to this topic.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 04:07 PM~10982317
> *Stay get over time to pay for your damn top!!!!!!!! Then get rid of those ballon tires!!!!
> *


I ROLL 13s HO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 1 2008, 10:00 AM~10988100
> *If people are going to get offended by what is said in this topic then they need not even come to this topic.
> *


THE MAIN ONES THAT TAKE OFFENSE ARE THE ONES THAT EAT SLEEP AND BREATH THE INTERNET. THE SHIT TO ME IS JUST A TIME PASSER, BECAUSE I DON'T DO SHIT AT WORK. IT'S ALSO A USEFUL TOOL TO NETWORK AND MEET FRIENDS.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2008, 07:58 AM~10988091
> *Lol, I remember that was the infamous "Black people at the movies topic"
> *


lol.......I looked for it, but it must have gotten deleted, that fool was straight trippin :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 11:03 AM~10988421
> *lol.......I looked for it, but it must have gotten deleted, that fool was straight trippin :roflmao:
> *


DAMN. CAN I GET A RERUN? DESCRIBE BRIEFLY WHAT WENT DONE.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 1 2008, 08:00 AM~10988100
> *If people are going to get offended by what is said in this topic then they need not even come to this topic.
> *


Everybody clowns everybody in this topic, this shit is like the caffeteria at high school when ******* would stand around scolding, capping, busting or whatever you called it on each other. Man them was the days


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 1 2008, 08:46 AM~10988327-->
> 
> 
> 
> I ROLL 13s HO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 09:02 AM~10988418
> *THE MAIN ONES THAT TAKE OFFENSE ARE THE ONES THAT EAT SLEEP AND BREATH THE INTERNET.  THE SHIT TO ME IS JUST A TIME PASSER, BECAUSE I DON'T DO SHIT AT WORK.  IT'S ALSO A USEFUL TOOL TO NETWORK AND MEET FRIENDS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 09:06 AM~10988439
> *Everybody clowns everybody in this topic, this shit is like the caffeteria at high school when ******* would stand around scolding, capping, busting or whatever you called it on each other. Man them was the days
> *


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 09:06 AM~10988439
> *Everybody clowns everybody in this topic, this shit is like the caffeteria at high school when ******* would stand around scolding, capping, busting or whatever you called it on each other. Man them was the days
> *


I couldn't have said it better myself it is all just jokes. It makes my day go by quick listening to ****** play the dozens and talk about somebody with yam titties. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 1 2008, 09:30 AM~10988546
> *I couldn't have said it better myself it is all just jokes. It makes my day go by quick listening to ****** play the dozens and talk about somebody with yam titties. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

****** ALWAYS CALLING ME UP WANTIN SOMETHIN!!

IT'S GOTTEN TO THE POINT THAT WHEN I PICK UP THE PHONE, I BE LIKE "WHAT YOU NEED?" :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2008, 09:39 AM~10988610
> ******* ALWAYS CALLING ME UP WANTIN SOMETHIN!!
> 
> IT'S GOTTEN TO THE POINT THAT WHEN I PICK UP THE PHONE, I BE LIKE "WHAT YOU NEED?" :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yes ****** will do that. That's Y I don't give them my number. Only educated brotha's..


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 03:08 PM~10982792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert...
> *


 :uh: insert a toof brush...


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2008, 09:39 AM~10988610
> ******* ALWAYS CALLING ME UP WANTIN SOMETHIN!!
> 
> IT'S GOTTEN TO THE POINT THAT WHEN I PICK UP THE PHONE, I BE LIKE "WHAT YOU NEED?" :uh:
> *



YOU GET THAT 44" WHILE YOU PICKIN UP THAT PHONE........ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 1 2008, 12:00 PM~10988746
> *YOU GET THAT 44" WHILE YOU PICKIN UP THAT PHONE........  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619`

oh my


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 30 2008, 03:08 PM~10982792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert...
> *


I know this broads breathe smells like a sack of armpits.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2008, 09:39 AM~10988610
> *1. NEVER ASK ANOTHER MAN FOR ANYTHING!!
> 
> 2. DON'T NOBODY OWE YOU SHIT!!
> 
> words to live by*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by boricua619`+Jul 1 2008, 10:07 AM~10988804-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh my
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 10:22 AM~10988820
> *I know this broads breathe smells like a sack of armpits.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Big Scotty.
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 10:23 AM~10988823
> *Some cats feel like just because YOU CAN, or YOUR ABLE to do something for someone that YOU SHOULD!
> 
> My Father branded in my brain from an early age the following two phrases that I live by today, and tell my two boys:
> 1. NEVER ASK ANOTHER MAN FOR ANYTHING!!
> 
> 2. DON'T NOBODY OWE YOU SHIT!!
> 
> words to live by
> *


----------



## Skim

FUNDI, WHY DOES EVERY POST YOU MAKE HAVE TO BE SOME SORT OF DUMB ASS PIC?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2008, 10:32 AM~10988863
> *FUNDI, WHY DOES EVERY POST YOU MAKE HAVE TO BE SOME SORT OF DUMB ASS PIC?
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 1 2008, 12:32 PM~10988863
> *FUNDI, WHY DOES EVERY POST YOU MAKE HAVE TO BE SOME SORT OF DUMB ASS PIC?
> *


YOU SAID IT RIGHT THERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2008, 10:40 AM~10988913
> *YOU SAID IT RIGHT THERE
> *


You the most nutt ryding fool up here!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

we need to have a layitlow boxing fight lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 30 2008, 11:03 PM~10986767
> *Me and my cuzz getting it in this past winter......BLACK BUILDERS. BLACK LOWRIDERS. BACCYARD BOOGIE OOOGIE OOOOOWEEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 03:51 AM~10987458
> *I'm writing this response in here so that people that read in this thread can read it...
> 
> When you read shit on the internet, especially on L.I.L you have to take it with a grain of salt...95% of the cats on here are clowns that are just clownin passin the time with "internet friends"...If all you read are negative comments and don't take them in context then shit can looked awfully fucked up...and be misconstued...but if you take the time to see who gets quoted and who replies with a quote...take in account smiley faces...and just know how people talk to each other than you'd realize that most of the shit people say is directed to one person to fuck around and in no way the way a person truly feels...it's come to my attention that some of my club brethren have looked online and seen some things I've said and took offense to them...not taking my statements in context or seen how they were in jest...those of you online who know my online personality or personally know me know that this is bullshit...I'm from the motherfuckin I till the day I die...I ride next to my brothers regardless of race...you need to learn how to read the internet and decipher what's bullshit and what's real...if you can't Lay It Low ain't for you...real talk....Spanky
> *


BLACK ONLY!!!!!! KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 1 2008, 10:48 AM~10988954
> *we need to have a layitlow boxing fight lol
> *


ME VS. FUNDI


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'LL HIT FUNDI SO HARD HE'LL BE HANDSOME AND HIS KIDS' HAIR WILL BE COMBED!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wow :0


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 20 2008, 11:56 AM~10913084-->
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't think ******** should be allowed to lowride,,at least until they can acknowledge it's Mexican-American roots.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Jun 26 2008, 04:36 PM~10957653
> *I was waiting to read "mon" or "boombaclot" or however you spell it...Lowriding was invented for chicanos by chicanos...get over it...the only blacks who lowrided were the ones who couldn't pimp...
> *


these are the comments that were made...if you think there's a "thread" of truth in these statements then whatever...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ME VS. CF


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10989046
> *these are the comments that were made...if you think there's a "thread" of truth in these statements then whatever...
> *


I SAID KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

V I'LL HIT YOU UP LATER. I'M ON THE PHONE CUSSIN OUT SPRINT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 01:58 PM~10989047
> *ME VS. CF
> *


i like to see them fights :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2008, 11:00 AM~10989065
> *V I'LL HIT YOU UP LATER.  I'M ON THE PHONE CUSSIN OUT SPRINT
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 1 2008, 11:00 AM~10989072
> *i like to see them fights :biggrin:
> *


CF is soft he can't scrap!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ME VS. THE FLIP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 02:03 PM~10989100
> *ME VS. THE FLIP
> *


come on old man :angry: :biggrin:  :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 1 2008, 11:04 AM~10989109
> *come on old man :angry:  :biggrin:    :twak:
> *


I'LL HIT YOU SO HARD YOUR EYES WILL BE OPEN!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 02:05 PM~10989124
> *I'LL HIT YOU SO HARD YOUR EYES WILL BE OPEN!!!!!!
> *


ill hit you so hard you will loose your muscles lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ill hit you so hard you would go back to 24 February 1963 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 12:52 PM~10988983
> *BLACK ONLY!!!!!!  KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  fucking with you is why I'm in trouble...black man trying to hold me down..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I would hate for Fundi to knock your old NFL pants wearing self the Feck out!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One hitter quitter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 11:13 AM~10989178
> *    fucking with you is why I'm in trouble...black man trying to hold me down..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 1 2008, 11:17 AM~10989205
> *I would hate for Fundi to knock your old NFL pants wearing self the Feck out!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One hitter quitter!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** please!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 1 2008, 11:10 AM~10989154
> *ill hit you so hard you would go back to 24 February 1963 :biggrin:
> *


you're too short nipper!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 11:17 AM~10989208
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man you wanna be white so bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2008, 11:50 PM~10986194
> *Don't trip on that....just make sure the car is as clean as the motor and vise/versa
> I'll take pics tonight..I'll get at you..
> Too many of these foo's talk too damn much on LIL and ain't spendin' any money..say they go do this and nedd that...****** ain't spendin' shit...these ain't blacks these is Jews up in here..
> I do eveything except the machine work homie, we gonna ride together..I can't compete with your rag!
> It's gettin' to pretty for the Shaw....
> lol...I'm gonna give it up on your fat soulfood 'eatin watermelon ass on the 13th bitch!!! I'm gonn astr8 up dopefien' you in front of the mexicans!! Don't be textin' me no more either OJ!
> Go make some money for your garbagemobiles Chino XL!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 11:23 AM~10989238
> *man you wanna be white so bad!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

At least i can still get down and not walk around shows in white Caribbean pants and flower shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ole billy ocean looking fool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 01:13 PM~10989178
> *    fucking with you is why I'm in trouble...black man trying to hold me down..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 01:17 PM~10989208
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: man I ruffled all kinds of feathers...guess i'll stay out of this thread, cats always trying to find a reason to be all pissy...


----------



## Spanky

> :uh:
> [/b]


shit...there you go with the smilkey faces...what's that mean?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 01:34 PM~10989334
> *shit...there you go with the smilkey faces...what's that mean?
> *


Means some get thier panties to much in a bunch, Like you said (cats always trying to find a reason to be all pissy). Even when a cat is just jokeing around with a few friends.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 11:34 AM~10989334
> *shit...there you go with the smilkey faces...what's that mean?
> *


----------



## Spanky

> Means some get thier panties to much in a bunch, Like you said (cats always trying to find a reason to be all pissy).  Even when a cat is just jokeing around with a few friends.
> [/b]


 :biggrin:  I'm just fucking with you...trying to sound mad like I'm bothered by this...oh well people who know know...the others they gonna think we live and die by this internet....


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 01:49 PM~10989473
> *:biggrin:    I'm just fucking with you...trying to sound mad like I'm bothered by this...oh well people who know know...the others they gonna think we live and die by this internet....
> *


----------



## Spanky

> [/b]


damn G there you go with the smilies again...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10989046
> *these are the comments that were made...if you think there's a "thread" of truth in these statements then whatever...
> *


I was speaking in general.......and I wasn't referring to that, and if that what others are talking about then yea they're over-reacting. I specifically spoke about what I had a problem with, and we addressed it already


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 02:16 PM~10989694
> *damn G there you go with the smilies again...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: shit man you know me. 
Hell don't let me get to fuckin wit you, you might get to puttin up throw back pics again.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 1 2008, 02:24 PM~10989746
> *I was speaking in general.......and I  wasn't referring to that, and if that what others are talking about then yea they're over-reacting. I specifically spoke about what I had a problem with, and we addressed it already
> *


you talking about when you was being loud at the theater? :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS HATNIN' FOLKS...............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 1 2008, 11:26 AM~10989270
> *:0
> 
> At least i can still get down and not walk around shows in white Caribbean pants and flower shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ole billy ocean looking fool!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck you baba Black sheep mother fucker!!!! looking like mr. bookman and shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 12:38 PM~10989850
> *you talking about when you was being loud at the theater? :biggrin:
> *


KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 03:09 PM~10990146
> *KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 01:08 PM~10990136
> *fuck you baba Black sheep mother fucker!!!!  looking like mr. bookman and shit!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 1 2008, 01:22 PM~10990270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


buffalo butt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 02:18 PM~10989216
> *you're too short nipper!!!!!!!
> *


that dont mean nothin mannnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

*NO MATTER WHAT LOWRIDING IS OUR LIFE-LIFESTYLE. IF YOU REALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, IT SHOULDN'T MATTER WHAT COLOR THIS RIDER IS OR WHERE YOUR FROM. WE'RE STILL HERE TO HIT TO THE STREETS, SHOW OUR RIDES, AND CELEBRATE WITH OUR FAMILIES. I PERSONALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT WHO STARTED LOWRIDING, BUT I KNOW WHERE IT ORIGINATED FROM AND I'LL LEAVE IT AS THAT. EITHER IF CHICANOS/BLACKS/CACAUSIONS/ASIANS RIDE, I'M NOT GONNA DISCRIMINATE AGAINST ANOTHER RIDER. LET THAT PERSON GET HIS/HER SHINE ON, AND NOT HATE. WE HAVE THIS OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE LAYITLOW.COM, WEATHER ITS BUSINESS, CLUBS, SHOWS, OR BULLSHIT LETS MAKE USE OF IT AND STOP TAKEN THIS SHIT TO ASS. IM 18 AND I KNOW BETTER, BEEN IN THIS SHIT SINCE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL COME ON GUYS!* :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive+Jul 1 2008, 01:44 PM~10990451-->
> 
> 
> 
> buffalo butt :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 1 2008, 02:23 PM~10990752
> *that dont mean nothin mannnnnnn :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stickz_@Jul 1 2008, 03:51 PM~10991394
> *NO MATTER WHAT LOWRIDING IS OUR LIFE-LIFESTYLE. IF YOU REALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, IT SHOULDN'T MATTER WHAT COLOR THIS RIDER IS OR WHERE YOUR FROM. WE'RE STILL HERE TO HIT TO THE STREETS, SHOW OUR RIDES, AND CELEBRATE WITH OUR FAMILIES. I PERSONALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT WHO STARTED LOWRIDING, BUT I KNOW WHERE IT ORIGINATED FROM AND I'LL LEAVE IT AS THAT. EITHER IF CHICANOS/BLACKS/CACAUSIONS/ASIANS RIDE, I'M NOT GONNA DISCRIMINATE AGAINST ANOTHER RIDER. LET THAT PERSON GET HIS/HER SHINE ON, AND NOT HATE. WE HAVE THIS OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE LAYITLOW.COM, WEATHER ITS BUSINESS, CLUBS, SHOWS, OR BULLSHIT LETS MAKE USE OF IT AND STOP TAKEN THIS SHIT TO ASS. IM 18 AND I KNOW BETTER, BEEN IN THIS SHIT SINCE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL COME ON GUYS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 1 2008, 03:51 PM~10991394
> *NO MATTER WHAT LOWRIDING IS OUR LIFE-LIFESTYLE. IF YOU REALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, IT SHOULDN'T MATTER WHAT COLOR THIS RIDER IS OR WHERE YOUR FROM. WE'RE STILL HERE TO HIT TO THE STREETS, SHOW OUR RIDES, AND CELEBRATE WITH OUR FAMILIES. I PERSONALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT WHO STARTED LOWRIDING, BUT I KNOW WHERE IT ORIGINATED FROM AND I'LL LEAVE IT AS THAT. EITHER IF CHICANOS/BLACKS/CACAUSIONS/ASIANS RIDE, I'M NOT GONNA DISCRIMINATE AGAINST ANOTHER RIDER. LET THAT PERSON GET HIS/HER SHINE ON, AND NOT HATE. WE HAVE THIS OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE LAYITLOW.COM, WEATHER ITS BUSINESS, CLUBS, SHOWS, OR BULLSHIT LETS MAKE USE OF IT AND STOP TAKEN THIS SHIT TO ASS. IM 18 AND I KNOW BETTER, BEEN IN THIS SHIT SINCE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL COME ON GUYS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KadillakKing

> *NO MATTER WHAT LOWRIDING IS OUR LIFE-LIFESTYLE. IF YOU REALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, IT SHOULDN'T MATTER WHAT COLOR THIS RIDER IS OR WHERE YOUR FROM. WE'RE STILL HERE TO HIT TO THE STREETS, SHOW OUR RIDES, AND CELEBRATE WITH OUR FAMILIES. I PERSONALLY DON'T CARE ABOUT WHO STARTED LOWRIDING, BUT I KNOW WHERE IT ORIGINATED FROM AND I'LL LEAVE IT AS THAT. EITHER IF CHICANOS/BLACKS/CACAUSIONS/ASIANS RIDE, I'M NOT GONNA DISCRIMINATE AGAINST ANOTHER RIDER. LET THAT PERSON GET HIS/HER SHINE ON, AND NOT HATE. WE HAVE THIS OPPORTUNITY TO HAVE LAYITLOW.COM, WEATHER ITS BUSINESS, CLUBS, SHOWS, OR BULLSHIT LETS MAKE USE OF IT AND STOP TAKEN THIS SHIT TO ASS. IM 18 AND I KNOW BETTER, BEEN IN THIS SHIT SINCE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL COME ON GUYS!* :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@Jul 1 2008, 03:48 AM~10987311
> *Who did that trunk peice???
> *


My cuzzin did...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Sticks kick rocks!!!!!!!!! do you have a car??????? stay out of grown ups business!!! go to the teenager thread!!!! bye!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 09:44 PM~10994251
> *Sticks kick rocks!!!!!!!!! do you have a car???????  stay out of grown ups business!!! go to the teenager thread!!!!  bye!!!!!!!!!
> *


shouldn't you be in bed this late old man. Why don't you go to old black lowrider thread..


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 11:44 PM~10994251
> *Sticks kick rocks!!!!!!!!! do you have a car???????  stay out of grown ups business!!! go to the teenager thread!!!!  bye!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: So I guess that means I cant stop by the shop this week...  









^THIS TOPIC^

:roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Morning Riders.


----------



## TRUDAWG

sup dawg


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 08:42 AM~10995831
> *sup dawg
> *


Waiting to get the 4th started. Whats good down in AZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> Good Morning Riders.
> [/b]


It sure is.. I'm a free man!!!!!!!!!!! 10yrs and 20g's later. The state freed my paycheck and tax money up.. I have my child!!!!! Very hard for a man at that!!!!!!!!!!! No more child support!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

chillen, chillen..............headed out to Cali for the 4th for the Individuals picnic. Never been before and looking forward to it. Wish I could bring my car though


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's crackin in this bitch this mornin? A Tru where is the picnic this weekend?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 2 2008, 06:49 AM~10995851
> *What's crackin in this bitch this mornin? A Tru where is the picnic this weekend?
> *


dunno exactly, but I'll figure it out by the time I get there


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 06:48 AM~10995847
> *It sure is.. I'm a free man!!!!!!!!!!! 10yrs and 20g's later. The state freed my paycheck and tax money up.. I have my child!!!!!  Very hard for a man at that!!!!!!!!!!!  No more child support!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I feel you on that child support is a bitch but as good strong black men we have to take care of our child because if we don't ain't nobody else going to do it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 2 2008, 06:57 AM~10995879
> *I feel you on that child support is a bitch but as good strong black men we have to take care of our child because if we don't ain't nobody else going to do it.
> *


I was always the bad guy from the start.. :uh: I had partial custody and they still made me pay!!!! even though their family went home less and everything.. you bro's just don't know the weight of my shoulders. Forget the money. I got tired of trying to hunt my child down and looking at her empty room. Her B/S 's miss her too..  I'm broke as hell but I did it!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 08:48 AM~10995847
> *It sure is.. I'm a free man!!!!!!!!!!! 10yrs and 20g's later. The state freed my paycheck and tax money up.. I have my child!!!!!  Very hard for a man at that!!!!!!!!!!!  No more child support!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you ain't never lied.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 08:53 AM~10995869
> *dunno exactly, but I'll figure it out by the time I get there
> *


Have a Blessed 4th. Be safe out there in Ca.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 1 2008, 11:44 PM~10994251
> *Sticks kick rocks!!!!!!!!! do you have a car???????  stay out of grown ups business!!! go to the teenager thread!!!!  bye!!!!!!!!!
> *


DEEZAMN :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> Have a Blessed 4th. Be safe out there in Ca.
> [/b]


NO DOUBT homie.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 09:11 AM~10996565
> *
> *


187 man leave their little white lowrider topic alone, it's obvious it was created out frustration from seeing the black lowrider topic. Don't feed into that bullshit, just let it be. I posted some positive shit and will leave it at that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i see 187 actin a fool in the white lowrider topic :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10996689
> *187 man leave their little white lowrider topic alone, it's obvious it was created out frustration from seeing the black lowrider topic. Don't feed into that bullshit, just let it be. I posted some positive shit and will leave it at that.
> *


I KNOW-I KNOW. I HAD TO ADRESS SOME SHIT RIGHT QUICK THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2008, 11:32 AM~10996742
> *i see 187 actin a fool in the white lowrider topic :roflmao:
> *


NAW NOT TOO MUCH. I JUST HAD TO LET 'EM KNOW.. HEY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 1 2008, 09:52 PM~10994318
> *:tears:  :tears: So I guess that means I cant stop by the shop this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^THIS TOPIC^
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


CALL ME IF YOU WANT TO ROLL THRU!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

LET THE ******* BE!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

honk honk


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHAS .............


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A JOINT I USED TO GROOVE TO WITH THE O/Gs BACK IN THE DAY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OfKSMgUCR9M

HERE'S THE ORIGINAL THOUGH

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 10:34 AM~10980437
> *CF looking like a fat ass mexican fundi with tamale titties!!!!!  got a 1972 carlito's way rayon shirt on and shit!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CF"s daddy throwing up the westside!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 2 2008, 12:00 PM~10996933
> *SUP BROTHAS .............
> *


CHILLIN-CHILLIN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 2 2008, 10:00 AM~10996933
> *SUP BROTHAS .............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 10:03 AM~10996958
> *CHILLIN-CHILLIN
> *


fuck you!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 12:05 PM~10996967
> *fuck you!!!!!!!
> *


BACK AT CHA' :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 AM~10996982
> *BACK AT CHA' :nicoderm:
> *


I'll knock you out!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10997056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN ARE YOU SMOKING THEM FUNNY CIGARETTES AGAIN?? :uh: :loco:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 06:48 AM~10995849
> *chillen, chillen..............headed out to Cali for the 4th for the Individuals picnic. Never been before and looking forward to it. Wish I could bring my car though
> *



wutz up Dawg ...u not bringing the foe??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 2 2008, 12:24 PM~10997111
> *wutz up Dawg ...u not bringing the foe??
> *


HE AINT TRYNA BURN THAT GAS


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:55 PM~10997395
> *HE AINT TRYNA BURN THAT GAS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 10:19 AM~10997065
> *MAN ARE YOU SMOKING THEM FUNNY CIGARETTES AGAIN?? :uh:  :loco:
> *


***** THAT'S J.R. TODD ONE OF THE BEST DRAG RACERS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 01:01 PM~10997445
> ****** THAT'S J.R. TODD ONE OF THE BEST DRAG RACERS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DON'T KNOW NUTHIN 'BOUT NUTHIN. I LIKE LOWRIDERS


----------



## 187PURE

THEM MUTHAFUCKAS IS SO CORNY IN THAT WHITE LOWRIDER TOPIC


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi needs to be in that topic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10997522
> *fundi needs to be  in that topic!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OH HE WAS IN THERE. HE NEED TO STAY HIS ASS IN THERE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:16 AM~10997566
> *OH HE WAS IN THERE.  HE NEED TO STAY HIS ASS IN THERE.
> *


You shure can talk shit unless some one calls you out.. :uh: 

go wine about your roof negga... And what did I say in the topic. You the one going back and forth with a Kat that can run circles around your 4 door dodo mobile.. I know for a fact they build there shit in there little ass garage and have 3 lowriders as a husband and wife team. They would welcome you with anything they have. Now thats real ryders. Not OLE bitch ass haters!!!!!

SDZ will be up there to serve that ass!!!!!!!!! I-95 aint nothing but a drive. Unles you still to scared to drive 50 plus miles.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:22 AM~10997620
> *You shure can talk shit unless some one calls you out.. :uh:
> 
> go wine about your roof negga... And what did I say in the topic. You the one going back and forth with a Kat that can run circles around your 4 door dodo mobile.. I know for a fact they build there shit in there little ass garage and have 3 lowriders as a husband and wife team. They would welcome you with anything they have. Now thats real ryders. Not OLE bitch ass haters!!!!!
> 
> SDZ will be up there to serve that ass!!!!!!!!! I-95 aint nothing but a drive. Unles you still to scared to drive 50 plus miles.. :0
> *


you don't have a lowrider cracker lover!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 01:22 PM~10997620
> *You shure can talk shit unless some one calls you out.. :uh:
> 
> go wine about your roof negga... And what did I say in the topic. You the one going back and forth with a Kat that can run circles around your 4 door dodo mobile.. I know for a fact they build there shit in there little ass garage and have 3 lowriders as a husband and wife team. They would welcome you with anything they have. Now thats real ryders. Not OLE bitch ass haters!!!!!
> 
> SDZ will be up there to serve that ass!!!!!!!!! I-95 aint nothing but a drive. Unles you still to scared to drive 50 plus miles.. :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 11:23 AM~10997625
> *you don't have a lowrider cracker lover!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

still wana sale your navi. or how about your pathfinder or benz. Ole ass . time for you to retire and and enjoy your self in the burbs...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:31 AM~10997672
> *:nono:
> *


Nose up *****!!!!!!!!! Only 427 miles up I95.........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 01:23 PM~10997625
> *you don't have a lowrider cracker lover!!!!!!!!!
> *


HE'S A HOUSE *****


----------



## 187PURE

MY PECKERWOOD BOSS ACT LIKE HE NEVER SEEN A ***** EATIN CHICKEN AND COLLARD GREENS BEFORE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:37 AM~10997714
> *HE'S A HOUSE *****
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

I got a new toy. so when you wana get served. we can even bring the turd up there to out hop you!!!!!!! Like I said SDZ aint scared to ride 500 plus miles ......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:32 AM~10997677
> *:uh:
> 
> still wana sale your navi. or how about your pathfinder or benz. Ole ass . time for you to retire and and enjoy your self in the burbs...
> *


how about the bentley?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:32 AM~10997677
> *:uh:
> 
> still wana sale your navi. or how about your pathfinder or benz. Ole ass . time for you to retire and and enjoy your self in the burbs...
> *


the navi is for sale still but you a broke ass honky lover so you can't afford it anyway!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:33 AM~10997686
> *Nose up *****!!!!!!!!! Only 427 miles up I95.........
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 2 2008, 11:43 AM~10997759-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about the bentley?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 11:44 AM~10997771
> *the navi is for sale still but you a broke ass honky lover so you can't afford it anyway!!!!!!!!!
> *


to many Fords now. I got spoiled this weekend rying my L1. I missed that 90mph drive down I-95 without a rumble or trans pull.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 2 2008, 11:45 AM~10997782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

When the SDZ rolls we'll tear then PA streats the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!! Hell i'll only use 6 batts to the nose.. blind folded and shit for laughs we'll let Alex( kaddiKing) ( just started out hopping) hit them switchs ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'll tell you what Pure187 to be even fair we'll let our white women hop on you!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 01:51 PM~10997815
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> When the SDZ rolls we'll tear then PA streats the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!! Hell i'll only use 6 batts to the nose.. blind folded and shit for laughs we'll let Alex( kaddiKing) ( just started out hopping) hit them switchs ...
> *


YOU AINT DOING NUTHIN *****, YOU AINT DOING NUTHIN :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 01:53 PM~10997825
> *I'll tell you what Pure187 to be even fair we'll let our white women hop on you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ONLY IF HER ASS IS FAT. I DON'T LIKE WHITE WOMEN WITH WASHBOARD ASSES


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:53 AM~10997825
> *I'll tell you what Pure187 to be even fair we'll let our white women hop on you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is this that fake ass ***** fundi damn him and real talk just straight up got fake names


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:55 AM~10997838
> *ONLY IF HER ASS IS FAT.  I DON'T LIKE WHITE WOMEN WITH WASHBOARD ASSES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


And they can cook.. how you want your steak..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 01:56 PM~10997842
> *is this that fake ass ***** fundi    damn him and real talk just straight up got fake names
> *


 :yessad: IT'S OBVIOUS RIGHT. NOBODY CAN SOUND THAT DAMN DUMB BUT FUNDI


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 11:56 AM~10997842
> *is this that fake ass ***** fundi    damn him and real talk just straight up got fake names
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 11:58 AM~10997864
> *:yessad: IT'S OBVIOUS RIGHT.  NOBODY CAN SOUND THAT DAMN DUMB BUT FUNDI
> *


Don't hate because you got called out !!! Like I said we ride . Not sit around and make 100 treads for a roof!!!!!!!! Or bitch about a show more then 50 miles away from our house.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 01:57 PM~10997861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> And they can cook.. how you want your steak..
> *


NOT RARE LIKE YOU PEOPLE LIKE THEM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:01 PM~10997877
> *NOT RARE LIKE YOU PEOPLE LIKE THEM
> *












You would not know what to do with a SDZ chic!!!!!!!!! keep sneek typing in your cubicle.. Ole office slave!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 02:00 PM~10997874
> *Don't hate because you got called out !!! Like I said we ride . Not sit around and make 100 treads for a roof!!!!!!!! Or bitch about a show more then 50 miles away from our house.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*THIS IS WHERE I'M GOING SUNDAY TO A CAR SHOW:*
1: Start out going SOUTHEAST on CHURCH LN/US-13 toward MYRA AVE. Continue to follow CHURCH LN. 1.2 mi 

2: Turn RIGHT onto COBBS CREEK PKWY. 0.4 mi 

3: Stay STRAIGHT to go onto ISLAND AVE. 1.8 mi 

4: Turn LEFT onto BARTRAM AVE. 0.8 mi 

5: Merge onto I-95 N. 4.4 mi 

6: Take the I-76 E exit, EXIT 19, toward WALT WHITMAN BR/PACKER AVE. 0.5 mi 

7: Merge onto I-76 E toward W WHITMAN BR (Portions toll) (Crossing into NEW JERSEY). 4.5 mi 

8: Merge onto I-295 N toward TRENTON. 1.2 mi 

9: Take the RT-168 S exit, EXIT 28, toward NEW JERSEY TPKE/BELLMAWR/RUNNEMEDE. 0.2 mi 

10: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto N BLACK HORSE PIKE/NJ-168. 0.6 mi 

11: Merge onto NEW JERSEY TURNPIKE N toward NEW YORK (Portions toll). 42.1 mi 

12: Take EXIT 8 toward HIGHTSTOWN/FREEHOLD. 0.4 mi

13: Merge onto NJ-33 E. 6.6 mi 

14: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT toward QUAIL HILL/SCOUT CAMP. 0.1 mi 

15: Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto WOODVILLE RD/CR-527 ALT. Continue to follow CR-527 ALT. 0.7 mi 

16: Turn RIGHT onto IRON ORE RD/CR-527 ALT. Continue to follow CR-527 ALT. 3.1 mi 

17: Turn LEFT onto S MAIN ST/CR-527. Continue to follow CR-527. 3.4 mi 

18: Turn SHARP RIGHT onto PENSION RD. 0.6 mi 

19: End at 230 Pension Rd Manalapan, NJ 07726-8462 

*Estimated Time: 1 hour 32 minutes Estimated Distance: 72.44 miles*

HAPPY NOW BITCH?? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 2 2008, 12:10 PM~10997936-->
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHERE I'M GOING SUNDAY TO A CAR SHOW:*
> 1:  Start out going SOUTHEAST on CHURCH LN/US-13 toward MYRA AVE. Continue to follow CHURCH LN.  1.2 mi
> 
> 2:  Turn RIGHT onto COBBS CREEK PKWY.  0.4 mi
> 
> 3:  Stay STRAIGHT to go onto ISLAND AVE.  1.8 mi
> 
> 4:  Turn LEFT onto BARTRAM AVE.  0.8 mi
> 
> 5:  Merge onto I-95 N.  4.4 mi
> 
> 6:  Take the I-76 E exit, EXIT 19, toward WALT WHITMAN BR/PACKER AVE.  0.5 mi
> 
> 7:  Merge onto I-76 E toward W WHITMAN BR (Portions toll) (Crossing into NEW JERSEY).  4.5 mi
> 
> 8:  Merge onto I-295 N toward TRENTON.  1.2 mi
> 
> 9:  Take the RT-168 S exit, EXIT 28, toward NEW JERSEY TPKE/BELLMAWR/RUNNEMEDE.  0.2 mi
> 
> 10:  Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto N BLACK HORSE PIKE/NJ-168.  0.6 mi
> 
> 11:  Merge onto NEW JERSEY TURNPIKE N toward NEW YORK (Portions toll).  42.1 mi
> 
> 12:  Take EXIT 8 toward HIGHTSTOWN/FREEHOLD.  0.4 mi
> 
> 13:  Merge onto NJ-33 E.  6.6 mi
> 
> 14:  Turn SLIGHT RIGHT toward QUAIL HILL/SCOUT CAMP.  0.1 mi
> 
> 15:  Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto WOODVILLE RD/CR-527 ALT. Continue to follow CR-527 ALT.  0.7 mi
> 
> 16:  Turn RIGHT onto IRON ORE RD/CR-527 ALT. Continue to follow CR-527 ALT.  3.1 mi
> 
> 17:  Turn LEFT onto S MAIN ST/CR-527. Continue to follow CR-527.  3.4 mi
> 
> 18:  Turn SHARP RIGHT onto PENSION RD.  0.6 mi
> 
> 19:  End at 230 Pension Rd Manalapan, NJ 07726-8462
> 
> *Estimated Time: 1 hour 32 minutes Estimated Distance: 72.44 miles*
> 
> HAPPY NOW BITCH?? :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just stating what you said ... office dude..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Patti Dukez_@Jul 2 2008, 12:09 PM~10997921
> *We are here for each other even in the tough times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 We burn shit down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 02:04 PM~10997899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not know what to do with a SDZ chic!!!!!!!!! keep sneek typing in your cubicle.. Ole office slave!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I RUN MY OWN LAB WEIRDO. AND YOU GAFFLED THAT FLIC OFF SOMEBODY'S WEBSITE


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Ya'll ****** is at it again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 02:14 PM~10997959
> *We burn shit down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN YOU DON'T DO SHIT BUT BUMP YOUR TROUT MOUTH GUMS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10997984-->
> 
> 
> 
> I RUN MY OWN LAB WEIRDO.  AND YOU GAFFLED THAT FLIC OFF SOMEBODY'S WEBSITE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was my sugga mama.. :biggrin: but it some ones on here!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thestrongsurvive_@Jul 2 2008, 12:19 PM~10997992
> *Ya'll ****** is at it again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


na just calling this ***** out... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:20 PM~10997993
> *WHAT YOU MEAN YOU DON'T DO SHIT BUT BUMP YOUR TROUT MOUTH GUMS
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 2 2008, 02:19 PM~10997992
> *Ya'll ****** is at it again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAW JUST PEELIN THIS FAKE ASS *****'S CAP. YOU SEE HE KEEP RUNNING BACK AND FORTH BETWEEN THE BLACK AND WHITE LOWRIDER THREADS.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

I checked out that white lowrider topic a couple motherfuckers over there got a little but hurt.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:24 PM~10998029
> *NAW JUST PEELIN THIS FAKE ASS *****'S CAP.  YOU SEE HE KEEP RUNNING BACK AND FORTH BETWEEN THE BLACK AND WHITE LOWRIDER THREADS.
> *


again what did I say over there unlike you office slave!!!! :uh: You are fussing with a fellow club member on ours...!!! Try again..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 2 2008, 02:28 PM~10998049
> *I checked out that white lowrider topic a couple motherfuckers over there got a little but hurt.
> *


FUCK 'EM. THAT'S A LAME TOPIC ANYWAY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 02:31 PM~10998062
> *again what did I say over there unlike you office slave!!!! :uh:  You are fussing with a fellow club member on ours...!!!  Try again..
> *


AGAIN- I RUN MY OWN LAB, TRICK


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 02:34 PM~10998087
> *FUCK 'EM.  THAT'S A LAME TOPIC ANYWAY
> *


why is it a lame topic? whats the difference between yours and mine?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey 187pure did you ever get that moonroof installed?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 02:37 PM~10998114
> *why is it a lame topic? whats the difference between yours and mine?
> *


BYE :wave:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10996689
> *187 man leave their little white lowrider topic alone, it's obvious it was created out frustration from seeing the black lowrider topic. Don't feed into that bullshit, just let it be. I posted some positive shit and will leave it at that.
> *


i did take the idea from 187pure, but not cause i was frustrated. i did it to find out the history of whites in lowriding, just like 187pure did when he originally made this topic. if yall cant respect that than give me a good reason why. i know 187pure had differences with patty dukes but that does not represent me or the topic.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10998132
> *Hey 187pure did you ever get that moonroof installed?
> *


THE HOMIE SAID AFTER THE CARSHOW THIS SUNDAY. I FIGURE 2 WEEKS TOPS I'LL BE BUTTONED UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 2 2008, 12:35 PM~10998093-->
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN- I RUN MY OWN LAB, TRICK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn white kids still by meth up there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 2 2008, 12:37 PM~10998114
> *why is it a lame topic? whats the difference between yours and mine?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a black Jesus in your AVI now.. :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thestrongsurvive_@Jul 2 2008, 12:40 PM~10998132
> *Hey 187pure did you ever get that moonroof installed?
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 02:41 PM~10998139
> *i did take the idea from 187pure, but not cause i was frustrated. i did it to find out the history of whites in lowriding, just like 187pure did when he originally made this topic. if yall cant respect that than give me a good reason why. i know 187pure had differences with patty dukes but that does not represent me or the topic.
> *


I AINT THINKIN BOUT PATTY. AND WHEN I SAID FUCK 'EM, THAT'S DIRECTED TOWARDS THE POOT BUTTS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10998148
> *damn white kids still by meth up there!!!!
> 
> You got a black Jesus in your AVI now.. :rofl:
> :rofl:
> *


THIS DUDE IS AN ASSHOLE :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:45 PM~10998159
> *THIS DUDE IS AN ASSHOLE :uh:
> *


be nice.. But on the real I thought he was Hispanic ,so why a white thread... :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 1 2007, 03:18 PM~7382758
> *im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all.  BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


this the 8th post down on the first page. i got nothing but respect and as you can see i am a nice guy.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 03:04 PM~10998272
> *this the 8th post down on the first page. i got nothing but respect and as you can see i am a nice guy.
> *


WHAT A WUSSY :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

OH YEAH, NOT TO MENTION THAT THAT'S FUCKED UP THAT YOU GOTTA HAVE A LOWRIDER IN ORDER TO BE COOL :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 03:06 PM~10998284
> *WHAT A WUSSY :uh:
> *


thats alright brother, i forgive you................ hater  :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jul 2 2008, 01:04 PM~10998272-->
> 
> 
> 
> this the 8th post down on the first page. i got nothing but respect and as you can see i am a nice guy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know who you are!!! I'll be down there..
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 01:07 PM~10998292
> *OH YEAH, NOT TO MENTION THAT THAT'S FUCKED UP THAT YOU GOTTA HAVE A LOWRIDER IN ORDER TO BE COOL :roflmao:
> *


 Don't luagh to hard. Ive seen his car!!!!!!!!!!!  And I know who he hangs with..


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 03:07 PM~10998292
> *OH YEAH, NOT TO MENTION THAT THAT'S FUCKED UP THAT YOU GOTTA HAVE A LOWRIDER IN ORDER TO BE COOL :roflmao:
> *


its the only thing that makes you cool :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 01:10 PM~10998310
> *its the only thing that makes you cool :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN I LOVE THIS SONG http://youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2008, 03:21 PM~10998400
> *DAMN I LOVE THIS SONG http://youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw
> *


dang, you must be as old as Ice-t, haha j/k. youre cool though........not


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 12:21 PM~10998001
> *I didn't say it was my sugga mama..  :biggrin:  but it some ones on here!!!!
> na just calling this ***** out... :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD SUGGEST YOU CHILL OUT WITH ALL THE CALLING *****'S OUT BEFORE YOUR HALF BREED ASS GET'S PUT ON BLAST!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:58 AM~10997867
> *:dunno:
> *


BITCH PLEASE, YOU SHOULD HONESTLY WATCH YOUR MOUTH!!! HOW YOU GONNA BE IN 2 CLUBS AT THE SAME TIME? A TRUCK CLUB WITH THAT FUCKED UP EXPO AND ANOTHER CLUB WITH THAT LAME ASS ROADMASTER YOU HAVE :uh: :uh: TRYING TO TALK DOWN TO 197 PURE AND THEN YOU TRYING TO RIDE GOD'S SON'S DICK. *TALKING ABOUT YOU KNOW WHAT HE HAS AND WHO HE HANGS OUT WITH. WTF THAT GOT TO DO WITH ANYTHING??* :0 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997815
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> When the SDZ rolls we'll tear then PA streats the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!! Hell i'll only use 6 batts to the nose.. blind folded and shit for laughs we'll let Alex( kaddiKing) ( just started out hopping) hit them switchs ...
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 11:57 AM~10997861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> And they can cook.. how you want your steak..
> *


HONKY BITCHES CAN'T COOK!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 12:37 PM~10998114
> *why is it a lame topic? whats the difference between yours and mine?
> *


kick rocks tree hugger!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 04:14 PM~10998859
> *kick rocks tree hugger!!!!!!
> *


so what, i am a tree hugger, but you have a flower garden :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 02:48 PM~10999092
> *so what, i am a tree hugger, but you have a flower garden :roflmao:
> *


Jesus lovers flowers!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 30 2008, 01:40 PM~10981995
> *oh shyt gettin sum popcorn.... this gettin good.......
> but on da real. fuck all da talk.. y don't everybody dat got a problem all just meet up bring da cars so we can see who fakin and who ain't.... and if there really a problem.. nickas can fight....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Jun 30 2008, 11:06 PM~10986791-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Cutting out the drawn templetes with the plasma...*
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work brother, i didn't know you had skills.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Jul 1 2008, 03:51 AM~10987458
> *I'm writing this response in here so that people that read in this thread can read it...
> 
> When you read shit on the internet, especially on L.I.L you have to take it with a grain of salt...95% of the cats on here are clowns that are just clownin passin the time with "internet friends"...If all you read are negative comments and don't take them in context then shit can looked awfully fucked up...and be misconstued...but if you take the time to see who gets quoted and who replies with a quote...take in account smiley faces...and just know how people talk to each other than you'd realize that most of the shit people say is directed to one person to fuck around and in no way the way a person truly feels...it's come to my attention that some of my club brethren have looked online and seen some things I've said and took offense to them...not taking my statements in context or seen how they were in jest...those of you online who know my online personality or personally know me know that this is bullshit...I'm from the motherfuckin I till the day I die...I ride next to my brothers regardless of race...you need to learn how to read the internet and decipher what's bullshit and what's real...if you can't Lay It Low ain't for you...real talk....Spanky
> *


lol...ha you got regulated!



> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 1 2008, 10:00 AM~10988746
> *YOU GET THAT 44" WHILE YOU PICKIN UP THAT PHONE........  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol



> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jul 1 2008, 10:23 AM~10988823-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some cats feel like just because YOU CAN, or YOUR ABLE to do something for someone that YOU SHOULD!
> 
> My Father branded in my brain from an early age the following two phrases that I live by today, and tell my two boys:
> ME VS. CF
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pleeze...what you gonna do, box me with your Hamburger Helper gloves on???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jul 2 2008, 06:48 AM~10995849
> *chillen, chillen..............headed out to Cali for the 4th for the Individuals picnic. Never been before and looking forward to it. Wish I could bring my car though
> *


I'll be there, look out for me.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 05:00 PM~10999167
> *Jesus lovers flowers!!!!!
> *


your right, he made the flowers!!!! and he wants you to get bouquets of flowers airbrushed on your ride, since you love them so much.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417867


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 03:13 PM~10999254
> *Good work brother, i didn't know you had skills.
> lol...ha you got regulated!
> lol
> If everyone was like that, where would the world be? A lotta pride seems to be behind that statement more than anything else. To me, sometimes all a man has is his homeboys and family...especially if time and resources or skill are limited.
> 
> If people feel your ABLE or SHOULD do something for them, that's their problem. It's up to YOU to decide to help them or not. If you feel they don't appreciate it or won't return the favor, don't do anything for them. You can also look at it this way...every man has his pride right? Knowing that, if you think he feels you SHOULD or are ABLE to help him, then that just his way of acknowledging your power and authority while maintaining his ego. Ain't nothing wrong with that. Kinda like a person looks up to their mentor.
> 
> On another note, my dad branded a lot of things in my head too that I carried for years and I took it as "Gospel" Though I'm sure he loved me, now that I'm older I relize it was some of the worst advice I ever digested and I regret it. It's costed me so much loss and pain. A person said once "The road to failure and sorrow is filled with good intentions" This holds true. Be careful. Years later I learned by Malcolm X why he did not give advice to ANYONE. He felt every man has their own understanding of things and all he does is explain HIS view of things to thim. He felt advice was a way of "imposing" on an individual with no empathetic or sympathetic value.
> 
> Just tryin' to give you some perspective.
> pleeze...what you gonna do, box me with your Hamburger Helper gloves on???
> I'll be there, look out for me.
> *


KICK ROCKS!! YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!! START A LOS LOBOS THREAD!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 02:12 PM~10998841
> *HONKY BITCHES CAN'T COOK!!!!!!!
> *


ONLY CASSEROLES!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 2 2008, 03:20 PM~10999305
> *ONLY CASSEROLES!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


kraft macaroni in a box!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 05:22 PM~10999318
> *kraft macaroni in a box!!!!!!
> *


my sister makes the homemade mac and cheese with real noodles and blocks of cheddar cheese, but she has a black husband, so maybe thats why??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 03:18 PM~10999284
> *KICK ROCKS!!  YOU AIN'T BLACK!!!!!!!!!  START A LOS LOBOS THREAD!!!!!!!
> *


Man, you a str8 up weenie...you ain't got no cars....ain't building shit...ain't breakin' bread on shit...you in your 40's on top of all that. you turned this entire topic into a clown fest...this topic makes blacks look silly now cuz of you..that why some of the other homie don't come in here!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 03:22 PM~10999318
> *kraft macaroni in a box!!!!!!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## God's Son2

i would eat it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2008, 03:26 PM~10999347
> *:uh:
> *


and you...
no wonder why u named it IVLIFERIDERS...it's taking you that like long to do it!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 06:32 PM~10999385
> *and you...
> no wonder why u named it IVLIFERIDERS...it's taking you that like long to do it!!
> *


eat a dick hoe dont worry about what im doing worry about your blonde bitch


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10999339
> *Man, you a str8 up weenie...you ain't got no cars....ain't building shit...ain't breakin' bread on shit...you in your 40's on top of all that. you turned this entire topic into a clown fest...this topic makes blacks look silly now cuz of you..that why some of the other homie don't come in here!!!
> *










double v is why people stop by this topic.he cracks me up by clowning on you and fundi


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jul 2 2008, 03:33 PM~10999396-->
> 
> 
> 
> eat a dick hoe dont worry about what im doing worry about your blonde bitch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah..okay...if you wanna be kool then stop fuckin cosignin ***** and we can keep it the same
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Jul 2 2008, 04:04 PM~10999605
> *]double v is why people stop by this topic.he cracks me up by clowning on you and fundi
> *


So you like this topic because it's more about silly ass comedy rather than what it was supposed to be for right?? Obviously. I don't mind V cap'n on me..he's the homeboy but damn man, wheres the rider and builder talk?? like I said before..the riders aint speakin...and the others ain't breakin no kinda bread and ain't buildin' a damn thing.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2008, 05:33 PM~10999396
> *eat a dick hoe dont worry about what im doing worry about your blonde bitch
> *


that blonde bitch is baaaaaaaad

dont hate homie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Got this stuff for sale homies....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417888


----------



## TRUDAWG

naw fundi and whatchamacallit fucked this topic with all that back and forth bullshit. neither one of them are even real riders. But this is the only spot i post in, and consider most people here homies. 
It is what it is..........it can't be meat and potatoes 24/7 gotta throw in some sides somewhere


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 2 2008, 07:24 PM~10999733
> *that blonde bitch is baaaaaaaad
> 
> dont hate homie
> *


fuck him and the car!! he the 1 that be hatin and talkin down on the club, FUCK CF :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jul 2 2008, 05:51 PM~11000320-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw fundi and whatchamacallit fucked this topic with all that back and forth bullshit. neither one of them are even real riders. But this is the only spot i post in, and consider most people here homies.
> It is what it is..........it can't be meat and potatoes 24/7 gotta throw in some sides somewhere
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same. it is what it is....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2008, 06:01 PM~11000405
> *fuck him and the car!! he the 1 that be hatin and talkin down on the club, FUCK CF :biggrin:
> *


Fukc your broke ass too foo...your the one that had the audacity to start a Club topic for others to see..I said what everyone was thinking...."where the fuck the cars at!?" and you got butthurt. You got more pages of birthday cakes in that muthafucca than riders lil'*****! What I said was real talk jack...you was supposed to take that homie and keep it movin'...but naw...you wanna act like a rider....well you can't do that yet until you come correct. you wanna buy this and that, build that car and this car...your whole clubs topic is about wishful thinking...i ain't never seen your name one time in the feedback section either. You've made yourself look like a damn foo, but outta respect nobody has said shit except me. So take take this, be humble and come back when you can live up to your signature and the amount of time you've been on Layitlow cuzz...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 06:16 PM~11000529
> *I feel the same. it is what it is....
> Fukc your broke ass too foo...your the one that had the audacity to start a Club topic for others to see..I said what everyone was thinking...."where the fuck the cars at!?" and you got butthurt. You got more pages of birthday cakes in that muthafucca than riders lil'*****! What I said was real talk jack...you was supposed to take that homie and keep it movin'...but naw...you wanna act like a rider....well you can't do that yet until you come correct. you wanna buy this and that, build that car and this car...your whole clubs topic is about wishful thinking...i ain't never seen your name one time in the feedback section either. You've made yourself look like a damn foo, but outta respect nobody has said shit except me. So take take this, be humble and come back when you can live up to your signature and the amount of time you've been on Layitlow cuzz...
> *


And I'll co-sign that.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10999339
> *Man, you a str8 up weenie...you ain't got no cars....ain't building shit...ain't breakin' bread on shit...you in your 40's on top of all that. you turned this entire topic into a clown fest...this topic makes blacks look silly now cuz of you..that why some of the other homie don't come in here!!!
> *


they don't come in here bebacuse your buster ass still wears a shirt from the movie "Good Fellas"!!!!!!!!!!! and bitch your pussy ass can't put your own front end on puto!!!!!!!!!!!!! and stop using the "Young G's" slang ho bitch!!!!!! talk like a cholo because that's what you are ese!!!!!!!!!! buy a house first before you speak to me ho!!!! we can meet at the shop saturday and throw some chingasos anytime puto!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HOW IN THE FUCK CAN YOU LOOK LIKE THIS AND HAVE THE NERVE TO BE IN A BLACK THREAD???????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 06:52 PM~11000798
> *they don't come in here bebacuse your buster ass still wears a shirt from the movie "Good Fellas"!!!!!!!!!!!  and bitch your pussy ass can't put your own front end on puto!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and stop using the "Young G's" slang ho bitch!!!!!!  talk like a cholo because that's what  you are ese!!!!!!!!!!  buy a house first before you speak to me ho!!!!  we can meet at the shop saturday and throw some chingasos anytime puto!!!!!
> *


whatever foo...you know what I'm saying. the main guys in here feel this topic has turned to crap so chill.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10999648
> *yeah..okay...if you wanna be kool then stop fuckin cosignin ***** and we can keep it the same
> So you like this topic because it's more about silly ass comedy rather than what it was supposed to be for right?? Obviously. I don't mind V cap'n on me..he's the homeboy but damn man, wheres the rider and builder talk?? like I said before..the riders aint speakin...and the others ain't breakin no kinda bread and ain't buildin' a damn thing.
> *


BUILD 1 CAR FIRST AND THEN SPEAK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 06:59 PM~11000844
> *BUILD 1 CAR FIRST AND THEN SPEAK!!!!!!!!!
> *


take your own advice OJ!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 07:30 PM~11000209
> *Got this stuff for sale homies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you gonna do with those dumps, open a lift gate???? :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 07:09 PM~11000900
> *what you gonna do with those dumps, open a lift gate???? :roflmao:
> *


Nothing except sell them dumb ass. Adex for me.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11000945
> *Nothing except sell them dumb ass. Adex for me.
> *


baller, i got same ones your sellin on my setup :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you busters buying those bullshit ass dumps!!! real riders buy the correct shit first hand!!!! but you hoes wouldn't know that!!!! "godsson" or whatever you are take your Richie Cunningham ass to the ****** thread and kick rocks!!!!!!!!! Angel buy a gym membership!!! and everybody else let's get back to ridin'!!!!! I have some hydros for sale so let's speak on building nice rides!!!!! you all can give me some input on this '96 Brizougham!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 07:34 PM~11001054
> *you busters buying those bullshit ass dumps!!!  real riders buy the correct shit first hand!!!!  but you hoes wouldn't know that!!!!  "godsson" or whatever you are take your Richie Cunningham ass to the ****** thread and kick rocks!!!!!!!!!  Angel buy a gym membership!!!  and everybody else let's get back to ridin'!!!!!  I have some hydros for sale so let's speak on building nice rides!!!!!  you all can give me some input on this '96 Brizougham!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I can't believe you posted that picture in the white topic..i was dyin! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 09:34 PM~11001054
> *you busters buying those bullshit ass dumps!!!  real riders buy the correct shit first hand!!!!  but you hoes wouldn't know that!!!!  "godsson" or whatever you are take your Richie Cunningham ass to the ****** thread and kick rocks!!!!!!!!!  Angel buy a gym membership!!!  and everybody else let's get back to ridin'!!!!!  I have some hydros for sale so let's speak on building nice rides!!!!!  you all can give me some input on this '96 Brizougham!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


knowbody wants your junk set-up, you probably stole it from a dump truck


----------



## ICEBLOCC

To all my lowriding compatriots and friends. I have been lowriding for 32 1/2 years. I saw my first lowrider in the late 60's and was hooked. I have met a lot of people over that time and some have become legends and some will become legends. Terry, Ted, Kita, Joe Ray, Julio, Eric, Lonnie, Ernest, Athen, Charlie and Kuda and a host of others. Some have inspired and some have disappointed me to no end. Self promotion, hatred and a lack of integrity. Some people actually do things for all the wrong reasons, but they usually show their true colors. Joe Ray states it best in the latest issue of LRM, August '08. Check it out. A lot of people have contributed to this thing I love. Black, brown, white Asian and women too. Some have set trends, broken molds, shocked and amazed. These people are truly talented and would be so no matter what race they are. It's their passion and love for lowriding that drives them. They don't worry or let their race discourage them from excellence. They even wish all the negative types would get out of lowriding. Who was first doesn't even matter. They just want to be the best. So don't get upset when you read some derogatory statements put out by some people. Whether they are joking or not, it's best that we just ignore this type of rhetoric. We should expect this. It's been a part of our culture since the first car was lowered and hair was slicked back. These people are lacking in so many ways, they don't even realize. Is there a debate over first? It won't change a thing, and we won't progress until we all unite under one flag, and that's the lowriding flag. Today my ideas are considered antiquated, but remember, tomorrow yours will also. Lowriding history depends on the year you started, where you started and who you knew. History is just that, His Story. Hatred kills. Jerry Cunningham, President - Individuals Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jul 2 2008, 07:58 PM~11001234
> *To all my lowriding compatriots and friends.  I have been lowriding for 32 1/2 years.  I saw my first lowrider in the late 60's and was hooked.  I have met a lot of people over that time and some have become legends and some will become legends.  Terry, Ted, Kita, Joe Ray, Julio, Eric, Lonnie, Ernest, Athen, Charlie and Kuda and a host of others.  Some have inspired and some have disappointed me to no end.  Self promotion, hatred and a lack of integrity.  Some people actually do things for all the wrong reasons, but they usually show their true colors.  Joe Ray states it best in the latest issue of LRM, August '08.  Check it out.  A lot of people have contributed to this thing I love.  Black, brown, white Asian and women too.  Some have set trends, broken molds, shocked and amazed.  These people are truly talented and would be so no matter what race they are.  It's their passion and love for lowriding that drives them.  They don't worry or let their race discourage them from excellence.  They even wish all the negative types would get out of lowriding.  Who was first doesn't even matter.   They just want to be the best.  So don't get upset when you read some derogatory statements put out by some people.  Whether they are joking or not, it's best that we just ignore this type of rhetoric.  We should expect this.  It's been a part of our culture since the first car was lowered and hair was slicked back.  These people are lacking in so many ways, they don't even realize.  Is there a debate over first?  It won't change a thing, and we won't progress until we all unite under one flag, and that's the lowriding flag.  Today my ideas are considered antiquated, but remember, tomorrow yours will also.  Lowriding history depends on the year you started, where you started and who you knew.  History is just that, His Story.  Hatred kills.  Jerry Cunningham, President - Individuals Tulsa, Oklahoma
> *


I read what you wrote carefully twice. I don't understand what your were trying to say or rather, what impact your were trying to make. Your thoughts seem really scattered.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn you kats still going at it... :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup Big Blocc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11001304
> *I read what you wrote carefully twice. I don't understand what your were trying to say or rather, what impact your were trying to make. Your thoughts seem really scattered.
> *


I think this response is to me fucking with Scotty and people taking it the wrong way...me (proudly)being from a club that was started by black people and then making seemingly racist remarks...what people that aren't on the internet as regular as others fail to realize is that for the most part the people on L.I.L love lowriding and don't have real beef with anyone on the other side of the computer monitor..we say things that carry no weight anywhere but here because this is how we pass the time...believe me CF OG Cunningham is very intelligent and can speak his mind really well...now that you know where he's coming from maybe his thoughts won't seem so "scattered"...


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:15 PM~11001369
> *wassup Big Blocc
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 06:59 PM~11000844
> *BUILD 1 CAR FIRST AND THEN SPEAK!!!!!!!!!
> *


Look who's talking!!!!!! Posing next to tow trucks and for fake tune up pics!!!! :0 You uncle does do good work from the pics you have posted..


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jul 2 2008, 10:58 PM~11001234
> *To all my lowriding compatriots and friends.  I have been lowriding for 32 1/2 years.  I saw my first lowrider in the late 60's and was hooked.  I have met a lot of people over that time and some have become legends and some will become legends.  Terry, Ted, Kita, Joe Ray, Julio, Eric, Lonnie, Ernest, Athen, Charlie and Kuda and a host of others.  Some have inspired and some have disappointed me to no end.  Self promotion, hatred and a lack of integrity.  Some people actually do things for all the wrong reasons, but they usually show their true colors.  Joe Ray states it best in the latest issue of LRM, August '08.  Check it out.  A lot of people have contributed to this thing I love.  Black, brown, white Asian and women too.  Some have set trends, broken molds, shocked and amazed.  These people are truly talented and would be so no matter what race they are.  It's their passion and love for lowriding that drives them.  They don't worry or let their race discourage them from excellence.  They even wish all the negative types would get out of lowriding.  Who was first doesn't even matter.  They just want to be the best.  So don't get upset when you read some derogatory statements put out by some people.  Whether they are joking or not, it's best that we just ignore this type of rhetoric.  We should expect this.  It's been a part of our culture since the first car was lowered and hair was slicked back.  These people are lacking in so many ways, they don't even realize.  Is there a debate over first?  It won't change a thing, and we won't progress until we all unite under one flag, and that's the lowriding flag.  Today my ideas are considered antiquated, but remember, tomorrow yours will also.  Lowriding history depends on the year you started, where you started and who you knew.  History is just that, His Story.  Hatred kills.  Jerry Cunningham, President - Individuals Tulsa, Oklahoma
> *


jerry cunningham a true legend


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 2 2008, 08:21 PM~11001419
> *:uh:
> *


kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 08:51 PM~11001705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:51 PM~11001705
> *kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11001541
> *Look who's talking!!!!!! Posing next to tow trucks and for fake tune up pics!!!! :0  You uncle does do good work from the pics you have posted..
> *


Fundi you pose in pictures looking like a mountain troll dipped in whale shit and disco biscuits with bur headed unkept kids, you pose in a picture with your killer whale titties upturned with a cave ho that a white man wouldn't want and you have the nerve to speak on me!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 2 2008, 08:56 PM~11001747
> *:uh:
> *


I said kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 08:56 PM~11001753
> *Fundi you pose in pictures looking like a mountain troll dipped in whale shit and disco biscuits with bur headed  unkept kids, you pose in a picture with your killer whale titties upturned with a cave ho that a white man wouldn't want and you have the nerve to speak on me!!!
> *


My names Paul. you got me mixed up...  See your old age is showing.. 54yr trying to club and shit still.. Ole as *****!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:57 PM~11001763
> *I said kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you're fundi the freak!!!! bitch you were p.m.'img me when you got banned you stupid trick!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7382758
> *im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all.  BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


didn't I tell you to kick rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

"Sooner or later, muthafuckas gonna give my boy Doc his props"....Gangster Majestics  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 09:12 PM~11001925
> *My names Paul. you got me mixed up...   See your old age is showing.. 54yr trying to club and shit still.. Ole as *****!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: *Like I SAID BEFORE FUNDI!!!! YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP OR YOU WILL GET BANNED AGAIN. THAT IS A PROMISE *:twak: 


DO I NEED TO PUT YOUR FUCKEN ASS ON BLAST AGAIN???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

Morning Riders. I hope everyone has a safe and blessed 4th weekend. Get your ride on foo's.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11002066-->
> 
> 
> 
> you're fundi the freak!!!!  bitch you were p.m.'img me when you got banned you stupid trick!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-backbumper87_@Jul 3 2008, 03:07 AM~11003726
> *:uh:  Like I SAID BEFORE FUNDI!!!! YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP OR YOU WILL GET BANNED AGAIN. THAT IS A PROMISE :twak:
> DO I NEED TO PUT YOUR FUCKEN ASS ON BLAST AGAIN???? :0  :0  :0
> *


who are you? :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11001304
> *I read what you wrote carefully twice. I don't understand what your were trying to say or rather, what impact your were trying to make. Your thoughts seem really scattered.
> *


liar, you cant even read


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 11:37 PM~11002185
> *didn't I tell you to kick rocks!!!!!!!
> *


i'm gonna kick those rocks right in your pipe, crackhead!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 2 2008, 08:49 PM~11000768
> *And I'll co-sign that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 05:13 PM~10999254
> *Good work brother, i didn't know you had skills.
> lol...ha you got regulated!
> lol
> If everyone was like that, where would the world be? A lotta pride seems to be behind that statement more than anything else. To me, sometimes all a man has is his homeboys and family...especially if time and resources or skill are limited.
> 
> If people feel your ABLE or SHOULD do something for them, that's their problem. It's up to YOU to decide to help them or not. If you feel they don't appreciate it or won't return the favor, don't do anything for them. You can also look at it this way...every man has his pride right? Knowing that, if you think he feels you SHOULD or are ABLE to help him, then that just his way of acknowledging your power and authority while maintaining his ego. Ain't nothing wrong with that. Kinda like a person looks up to their mentor.
> 
> On another note, my dad branded a lot of things in my head too that I carried for years and I took it as "Gospel" Though I'm sure he loved me, now that I'm older I relize it was some of the worst advice I ever digested and I regret it. It's costed me so much loss and pain. A person said once "The road to failure and sorrow is filled with good intentions" This holds true. Be careful. Years later I learned by Malcolm X why he did not give advice to ANYONE. He felt every man has their own understanding of things and all he does is explain HIS view of things to thim. He felt advice was a way of "imposing" on an individual with no empathetic or sympathetic value.
> 
> Just tryin' to give you some perspective.
> pleeze...what you gonna do, box me with your Hamburger Helper gloves on???
> I'll be there, look out for me.
> *


SHAW SHUT YO' ASS UP :uh: WORDZ OF WISDOM MY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper87

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 3 2008, 06:18 AM~11003996
> *:0
> 
> who are you?  :uh:
> *


 :uh: IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO I AM.... THAT FACTS ARE THERE TO SHOW THAT YOUR FUNDI AND YOUR HOMIE EVEN PUT YOU ON BLAST!!!! :0 :0 :


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11003038
> *"Sooner or later, muthafuckas gonna give my boy Doc his props"....Gangster Majestics
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related
> *


real shit right there


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:58 PM~11001234
> *To all my lowriding compatriots and friends.  I have been lowriding for 32 1/2 years.  I saw my first lowrider in the late 60's and was hooked.  I have met a lot of people over that time and some have become legends and some will become legends.  Terry, Ted, Kita, Joe Ray, Julio, Eric, Lonnie, Ernest, Athen, Charlie and Kuda and a host of others.  Some have inspired and some have disappointed me to no end.  Self promotion, hatred and a lack of integrity.  Some people actually do things for all the wrong reasons, but they usually show their true colors.  Joe Ray states it best in the latest issue of LRM, August '08.  Check it out.  A lot of people have contributed to this thing I love.  Black, brown, white Asian and women too.  Some have set trends, broken molds, shocked and amazed.  These people are truly talented and would be so no matter what race they are.  It's their passion and love for lowriding that drives them.  They don't worry or let their race discourage them from excellence.  They even wish all the negative types would get out of lowriding.  Who was first doesn't even matter.  They just want to be the best.  So don't get upset when you read some derogatory statements put out by some people.  Whether they are joking or not, it's best that we just ignore this type of rhetoric.  We should expect this.  It's been a part of our culture since the first car was lowered and hair was slicked back.  These people are lacking in so many ways, they don't even realize.  Is there a debate over first?  It won't change a thing, and we won't progress until we all unite under one flag, and that's the lowriding flag.  Today my ideas are considered antiquated, but remember, tomorrow yours will also.  Lowriding history depends on the year you started, where you started and who you knew.  History is just that, His Story.  Hatred kills.  Jerry Cunningham, President - Individuals Tulsa, Oklahoma
> *


Man ya'll un got OOOG Jerry Cunningham on here now... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2008, 06:27 AM~11004030
> *i'm gonna kick those rocks right in your pipe, crackhead!
> *


go home *******!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP FOLKS............ uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zDHFhf80uL0&feature=related


----------



## God's Son2

check out these videos guys, good history.

check out the one handed switch action on this one
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9s-YNQFWKEM



double v, i think you're on this one
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11005859
> *check out these videos guys, good history.
> 
> check out the one handed switch action on this one
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9s-YNQFWKEM
> double v, i think you're on this one
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q
> *


 :0 

all kinds of rims and cars... V still wears those cloths!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FUCK YOU CF :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11005859
> *check out these videos guys, good history.
> 
> check out the one handed switch action on this one
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9s-YNQFWKEM
> double v, i think you're on this one
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q
> *


GO TO YOUR wHITEBOY THREAD!!!!!!!! KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jul 3 2008, 12:49 PM~11006468-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU CF :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 06:16 PM~11000529
> *
> Fukc your broke ass too foo...your the one that had the audacity to start a Club topic for others to see..I said what everyone was thinking...."where the fuck the cars at!?" and you got butthurt. You got more pages of birthday cakes in that muthafucca than riders lil'*****! What I said was real talk jack...you was supposed to take that homie and keep it movin'...but naw...you wanna act like a rider....well you can't do that yet until you come correct. you wanna buy this and that, build that car and this car...your whole clubs topic is about wishful thinking...i ain't never seen your name one time in the feedback section either. You've made yourself look like a damn foo, but outta respect nobody has said shit except me. So take take this, be humble and come back when you can live up to your signature and the amount of time you've been on Layitlow cuzz...
> *


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2008, 04:27 PM~11007213
> *
> *


deezam...I had your back all the way to "cuzz".... :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11007376
> *deezam...I had your back all the way to "cuzz".... :angry:
> *


 what do you mean? And who's the dude in your avatar?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2008, 04:54 PM~11007385
> *what do you mean? And who's the dude in your avatar?
> *


I was like damn...you was talking raw and I was like hell yeah tell him the business CF but then you said cuzz and it ruined it for me..


and that's my homie Frankie a few hundred dozen tamales ago..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Oh yeah Spank, I had to give him the bizzness...you gotta get to know me homie..then you'll understand the cuzz part...don't trip...


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2008, 05:06 PM~11007454
> *Oh yeah Spank, I had to give him the bizzness...you gotta get to know me homie..then you'll understand the cuzz part...don't trip...
> *


I'm just fucking with you...i figured an actual post as opposed to a :uh: would be better this time..next time a :uh: will have to suffice..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 3 2008, 03:08 PM~11007465
> *I'm just fucking with you...i figured an actual post as opposed to a  :uh: would be better this time..next time a  :uh:  will have to suffice..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING

WHATS UP EVERYONE...HI CF...WE'LL BE AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW ON JULY 13 WITH OUR BOOTH SOME DROP BY AND PICK UP A SHIRT, BOOK AND SOME NEW THINGS WE'LL BE HAVING.

GOOD NEWS WILL BE OUT SOON ABOUT GANGSTER TOO.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11005859
> *check out these videos guys, good history.
> 
> check out the one handed switch action on this one
> 
> double v, i think you're on this one
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q
> *


No dumbass...thats NEWLIFE and Bachelors CC'c from East L.A. back in the 70's. Both clubs are no longer around. LIL member "NEWLIFEELA" is an OG member...he's an Imperials member now...hit him up if you wanna know more about that stuff...get yo' education son!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11007376
> *deezam...I had your back all the way to "cuzz".... :angry:
> *


he ain't no crip just lke you ain't no blood!!! kick rocks out of towner!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@Jul 3 2008, 03:20 PM~11007530
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE...HI CF...WE'LL BE AT THE IMPERIALS SHOW ON JULY 13 WITH OUR BOOTH SOME DROP BY AND PICK UP A SHIRT, BOOK AND SOME NEW THINGS WE'LL BE HAVING.
> 
> GOOD NEWS WILL BE OUT SOON ABOUT GANGSTER TOO.
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 02:32 PM~10999385
> *and you...
> no wonder why u named it IVLIFERIDERS...it's taking you that like long to do it!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why are mexicans in here?????????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 3 2008, 07:19 PM~11009049
> *he ain't no crip just lke you ain't no blood!!! kick rocks out of towner!!!!!!!
> *


let u tell it....

I though you were gonna stay on topic?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

spanky and Cf kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 3 2008, 06:31 PM~11009124
> *why are mexicans in here?????????????
> *


 :0 
no mames guey....
i know u like chevys fool..
i got a deal for u og with 23500 miles..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

:yawn:


----------



## 187PURE

MY HOMEBOY POINTED OUT THAT KEBO WAS AT SKATE DEPOT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 3 2008, 07:30 AM~11004247
> *:uh:
> *


Problem?


----------



## Spanky

...........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 3 2008, 10:09 PM~11010105
> *MY HOMEBOY POINTED OUT THAT KEBO WAS AT SKATE DEPOT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs
> *


 :0 

was that Scotty on skates back then!!!!!!!!!!! Why you cut your hair off!!!!!!!

As many times as i have seen that clip. I still do not get Y do they wear NYC jackets out in Cali... They laugh at them shits here..... NYC don't even wear that.. :dunno: 

Whats the deal V , or any of you Cali..


----------



## KadillakKing

Happy 4th of july my niCKaz


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11009124
> *why are mexicans in here?????????????
> *


go to the whiteboy thread, oreo


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 4 2008, 12:09 AM~11010105
> *MY HOMEBOY POINTED OUT THAT KEBO WAS AT SKATE DEPOT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs
> *


i'm gonna get a perm like Turtle, that was hot. he was saying "drop it like its hot" way back in the day


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 4 2008, 07:18 AM~11011685
> *Happy 4th of july my niCKaz
> *


 :0 

I don't celebrate America's freedom!!!! It happened 200yrs later for our peeps... :roflmao: 


Scotty had a bad Perm back in the day.. the last getto shop he went to they burned his scalp so he goes bald now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

happy 4th to all drive safe if driving, and ima blow my own fire works


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2008, 08:01 PM~11000405
> *fuck him and the car!! he the 1 that be hatin and talkin down on the club, FUCK CF :biggrin:
> *


say what you want about him but his ride is clean as fuck..... ***** ridin in a bucket cant clown unless he has something better


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11009049
> *he ain't no crip just lke you ain't no blood!!! kick rocks out of towner!!!!!!!
> *


and associating with a couple of Sissies makes you a G :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 4 2008, 01:25 PM~11012483
> *say what you want about him but his ride is clean as fuck..... ***** ridin in a bucket cant clown unless he has something better
> *


i really didnt have no problem with that fool but then he was talkin sideways to me and my club like he was some big og, fuck that thats gets no respect from me so again fuck him and his car :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 4 2008, 10:26 AM~11012488
> *and associating with a couple of Sissies makes you a G  :uh:  :uh:
> *


who do I associate with bitch?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 10:35 AM~11012534
> *i really didnt have no problem with that fool but then he was talkin sideways to me and my club like he was some big og, fuck that thats gets no respect from me so again fuck him and his car :biggrin:
> *


''64 Crawling', maybe 'CF' was a little out of line with his comments he posted towards you and your club, but he was being honest. How can you be 'IV Life Riderz' and not have any cars out on the street? How can you be a president of a car club and not have a car out? How can you have as your signature, "You ain't a rider if you ain't riding low on 13"s?? You don't have a car out sitting on 13"s. He's not singling you out or bagging, but just stating the obvious.

I'm sure you have a great vision as to what you want your car and club to become. As do I, but I don't post dreams or wishes on here. I do what I can when I can to make those visions a reality. No one wants to read, "When I come out..." or "When I get this...". People are going to hold you to that and wait and see what you're going to do. From what I've seen in the years you've been on here you've had two '64 Impalas and an '81 Cadillac Fleetwood coupe. None of which have been put together. Yet, you're a "IV Life Rider" and real riders sit low on 13"s?  

Don't take this is my checking you or the like. Just being real with you. You may reply by making comments about me, my car, and what-not. That's to be expected. It's no secret that my car isn't together and I'm trying to sell it. Those who know me knows the reasoning behind this. To let everyone know though, building my car/lowriding is not a top priority in my life. Taking care of and providing for my family is. Believe it, or not, 'CF' and I have debated over this quite a few times, but it is what it is. When I have my life where I need/want it, then and only then will I go head-on building my car. I'm telling you that to say this; take your time building your car. It takes alot of money and time to build a car to the caliber that you want. Viewing magazines, LIL, and videos makes it look easy, but it's not. Some people have lots of money and can build a car in a matter of months. Others don't. If you're not in the catagory of building one in months, don't act/front like you are. Be humble. Above all, be real.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 4 2008, 11:40 AM~11012892
> *''64 Crawling', maybe 'CF' was a little out of line with his comments he posted towards you and your club, but he was being honest. How can you be 'IV Life Riderz' and not have any cars out on the street? How can you be a president of a car club and not have a car out? How can you have as your signature, "You ain't a rider if you ain't riding low on 13"s?? You don't have a car out sitting on 13"s. He's not singling you out or bagging, but just stating the obvious.
> 
> I'm sure you have a great vision as to what you want your car and club to become. As do I, but I don't post dreams or wishes on here. I do what I can when I can to make those visions a reality. No one wants to read, "When I come out..." or "When I get this...". People are going to hold you to that and wait and see what you're going to do. From what I've seen in the years you've been on here you've had two '64 Impalas and an '81 Cadillac Fleetwood coupe. None of which have been put together. Yet, you're a "IV Life Rider" and real riders sit low on 13"s?
> 
> Don't take this is my checking you or the like. Just being real with you. You may reply by making comments about me, my car, and what-not. That's to be expected. It's no secret that my car isn't together and I'm trying to sell it. Those who know me knows the reasoning behind this. To let everyone know though, building my car/lowriding is not a top priority in my life. Taking care of and providing for my family is. Believe it, or not, 'CF' and I have debated over this quite a few times, but it is what it is. When I have my life where I need/want it, then and only then will I go head-on building my car. I'm telling you that to say this; take your time building your car. It takes alot of money and time to build a car to the caliber that you want. Viewing magazines, LIL, and videos makes it look easy, but it's not. Some people have lots of money and can build a car in a matter of months. Others don't. If you're not in the catagory of building one in months, don't act/front like you are. Be humble. Above all, be real.
> *


Damn!!!!!

Now thats the shit I'm talking about. preach *****. some of these cats don't get it.. It's a passion ....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 4 2008, 01:04 PM~11013009
> *Damn!!!!!
> 
> Now thats the shit I'm talking about. preach *****. some of these cats don't get it.. It's a passion ....
> *


I agree 100% with what Tyrone just wrote, but how are you to say "Thats what Im talking about" and you dont have a lowrider either. :0 I damn near thought he was talkin about you.


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 12:57 PM~11013266
> *I agree 100% with what Tyrone just wrote, but how are you to say "Thats what Im talking about" and you dont have a lowrider either.  :0  I damn near thought he was talkin about you.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 12:57 PM~11013266
> *I agree 100% with what Tyrone just wrote, but how are you to say "Thats what Im talking about" and you dont have a lowrider either.  :0  I damn near thought he was talkin about you.
> *


Then you missed the whole point of what he said.. you don't either then!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 4 2008, 03:56 PM~11013888
> *Then you missed the whole point of what he said..  you don't either then!!!
> *


 :uh: naw ***** he described you to a tee always frontin and aint even building a lowrider, atleast 64 Crawling has a car, you just on here saying nothing, provoking internet arguments and posting random pics you find on the net and as soon as somebody starts in on your ass you start trying to conversate about something car related then its back to posting up stupid ass unrelated pics. ***** you so far out in left field it aint even funny. The only reason you came into this topic in the begining was to stir up shit back when you was acting all anti black & shit. Im just being real with it because you know damn well you have a hatred of certain types of black folk and you have stated it numerous times and that dont make you the educated ***** either.


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 03:31 PM~11014006
> *:uh:  naw ***** he described you to a tee always frontin and aint even building a lowrider, atleast 64 Crawling has a car, you just on here saying nothing, provoking internet arguments and posting random pics you find on the net and as soon as somebody starts in on your ass you start trying to conversate about something car related then its back to posting up stupid ass unrelated pics. ***** you so far out in left field it aint even funny. The only reason you came into this topic in the begining was to stir up shit back when you was acting all anti black & shit. Im just being real with it because you know damn well you have a hatred of certain types of black folk and you have stated it numerous times and that dont make you the educated ***** either.
> *


 :0 :0  *OWNED!!!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 03:31 PM~11014006
> *:uh:  naw ***** he described you to a tee always frontin and aint even building a lowrider, atleast 64 Crawling has a car, you just on here saying nothing, provoking internet arguments and posting random pics you find on the net and as soon as somebody starts in on your ass you start trying to conversate about something car related then its back to posting up stupid ass unrelated pics. ***** you so far out in left field it aint even funny. The only reason you came into this topic in the begining was to stir up shit back when you was acting all anti black & shit. Im just being real with it because you know damn well you have a hatred of certain types of black folk and you have stated it numerous times and that dont make you the educated ***** either.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I got a car or two. I just don't post them up...And again you state bla bla bla but no one every can find the shit I said or so call said....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Just got back fromthe Individuals CC Picnic a few hours ago, we had a really great time. Many Blacks car clubs came through and represented. I saw a clean silver rag with a SouthCentral CC plaque...I have not seen that plaque on a car in at least 15 years, that was a good site. Saw plenty of fine black women too...they was buying them raffle tickets!...can't wait to be there next year with the Blonde...

Oh yeah, hey Scotty...WallyDogg said for me to tell you FUCK YOU!!!...after I sold him a raffle ticket. :roflmao:

And where was Trudawg??


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2008, 06:08 PM~11014568
> *Just got back fromthe Individuals CC Picnic a few hours ago, we had a really great time. Many Blacks car clubs came through and represented. I saw a clean silver rag with a SouthCentral CC plaque...I have not seen that plaque on a car in at least 15 years, that was a good site. Saw plenty of fine black women too...they was buying them raffle tickets!...can't wait to be there next year with the Blonde...
> 
> Oh yeah, hey Scotty...WallyDogg said for me to tell you FUCK YOU!!!...after I sold him a raffle ticket.  :roflmao:
> 
> And where was Trudawg??
> *


pics of the picnic i couldnt make it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2008, 06:12 PM~11014585
> *pics of the picnic i couldnt make it.
> *


I forgot my camera, I was really busy...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jul 2 2008, 07:58 PM~11001234
> *To all my lowriding compatriots and friends.  I have been lowriding for 32 1/2 years.  I saw my first lowrider in the late 60's and was hooked.  I have met a lot of people over that time and some have become legends and some will become legends.  Terry, Ted, Kita, Joe Ray, Julio, Eric, Lonnie, Ernest, Athen, Charlie and Kuda and a host of others.  Some have inspired and some have disappointed me to no end.  Self promotion, hatred and a lack of integrity.  Some people actually do things for all the wrong reasons, but they usually show their true colors.  Joe Ray states it best in the latest issue of LRM, August '08.  Check it out.  A lot of people have contributed to this thing I love.  Black, brown, white Asian and women too.  Some have set trends, broken molds, shocked and amazed.  These people are truly talented and would be so no matter what race they are.  It's their passion and love for lowriding that drives them.  They don't worry or let their race discourage them from excellence.  They even wish all the negative types would get out of lowriding.  Who was first doesn't even matter.  They just want to be the best.  So don't get upset when you read some derogatory statements put out by some people.  Whether they are joking or not, it's best that we just ignore this type of rhetoric.  We should expect this.  It's been a part of our culture since the first car was lowered and hair was slicked back.  These people are lacking in so many ways, they don't even realize.  Is there a debate over first?  It won't change a thing, and we won't progress until we all unite under one flag, and that's the lowriding flag.  Today my ideas are considered antiquated, but remember, tomorrow yours will also.  Lowriding history depends on the year you started, where you started and who you knew.  History is just that, His Story.  Hatred kills.  Jerry Cunningham, President - Individuals Tulsa, Oklahoma
> *


mayne


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 4 2008, 07:07 PM~11014563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I got a car or two. I just don't post them up...And again you state bla bla bla but no one every can find the shit I said or so call said....
> *


Ive seen it, others have seen it and called you out on it. Im not going to dig thru pages of your bullshit, everybody already seen it and you know what Im talkin about, your old signature that you changed was a prime example of the hatred towards your own kind.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 06:29 PM~11014654
> *Ive seen it, others have seen it and called you out on it. Im not going to dig thru pages of your bullshit, everybody already seen it and you know what Im talkin about, your old signature that you changed was a prime example of the hatred towards your own kind.
> *


You my freind need to wake up.. Black is a color not person. A ****** is a uneducated person not a race or color..


----------



## FiveNine619

hno: hno: 
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, candimann
round 1


----------



## Skim

remember CF telling you...



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Apr 16 2008, 10:42 PM~10435244-->
> 
> 
> 
> BUILD A RIDER AND TAKE THAT DUMB SHIT OUT YOUR SIGNATURE BRIAN GUMBALL!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and only cuz I was bored..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 05:52 AM~10436603
> *
> It's a play on words . Like the staement says. You need to go back and reread it. I love being a ***** but fuck *******!!!!!!!!!..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even Trudawg sees your shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 12:00 PM~10438497
> *i actually thought he was white :scrutinize: Now it's Even worse if you are a black person. You often mention that you have bills, kids, family, savings etc......ya know responsibilites not unlike ALL of us have. That just makes you a responsible person just like the rest of us. That doesn't make you better than anyone here or on the streets.
> Flat out homie, that's some ignorant shit in your signature, so tell me what does that make you? :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talking about your black ex wife like this? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 06:13 AM~10444906
> *I have it. And the chick put me on Child support even though I payed for everything Bills , car , rims. She was a new generation Black chick. Money weed and nothing to do with her life.. In court now to get my baby girl away before she gets that mantality in her head..   10yr stuggle but he chick  10k in fees and she gets 100 a month and no desitions and the staet still thinks she's right. Did I tell you she was homeless and droped out of HS.. :uh:  So I have always dated black weman and wife will tell you I was scared even to talk to her.. she was the first. Maybe my hatred and feelings change act getting to know a white women. But I really was to busy in Nursing school for Them..
> 
> Seems like alot of this new genation thinks money /weed and party kids come second. Music has got our peaple fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and he pointed it out again. should I go on?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 08:03 AM~10445343
> *You really do have it twisted.  You sound like one of those guys on Maury Povich who's ashamed of his race. You straight up sound like Clayton Bigsby!
> WTF does your ignorant ass good for nothing childs mom have to do with a whole new generation of "Black Chicks"??
> I said it once and I'm going to say it again, I straight up thought you were WHITE by all the racist shit you have said in Off Topic. That's why when you initially startet posting in this topic  I thought you were trying to start some shit with your signature. I won't lie I'm offended by that shit! It offends me even more when coming from a black person.
> You talk about how we talk ignorant, and idealize material shit, but funny thing is I haven't seen anything like that coming from the poeple who post on this thread. YES, some talk alot of shit back in forth, but that's just the comradery that we have between one another, and how we joke with people including you! It's all love, but BigSwanga called you out on that bullshit ass sig you got, and I'm glad he did. I brought it up initially but dropped the issue because again I thought you were white, and just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

dam 1st round knockout!!!
skim!!! :roflmao: :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Like I said go thru a read . Not do like peaple who read the Bible and only pull certain aspects out.. 

I hate uneducated peeps and I just won my case against my crack head baby moma. And the state saw that!!!! My daughter ask to come home to me.. 


Again. what did I say that has been BS. :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 4 2008, 09:12 AM~11011665
> *:0
> 
> was that Scotty on skates back then!!!!!!!!!!! Why you cut your hair off!!!!!!!
> 
> As many times as i have seen that clip. I still do not get Y do they wear NYC jackets out in Cali... They laugh at them shits here..... NYC don't even wear that.. :dunno:
> 
> Whats the deal V , or any of you Cali..
> *


IT AINT FOR YOU TO UNDERSTAND NERD  

ANYWAY, THE JACKETS ARE BLUE (CRIP ATIRE). ALSO NY IS FOR NUTTY BLOCC CRIPS, ALTHOUGH TURTLE WAS A 'TANA.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 4 2008, 08:16 PM~11015040
> *IT AINT FOR YOU TO UNDERSTAND NERD
> 
> ANYWAY, THE JACKETS ARE BLUE (CRIP ATIRE).  ALSO NY IS FOR NUTTY BLOCC CRIPS, ALTHOUGH TURTLE WAS A 'TANA.
> *


 :0 

Did not know that.. I just thought they wore NYC jackets to be in style like these kats do down here. :uh: 

Cars where tight.. Good story but still portrayed having a low rider with cripinn or banging.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 4 2008, 02:40 PM~11012892
> *''64 Crawling', maybe 'CF' was a little out of line with his comments he posted towards you and your club, but he was being honest. How can you be 'IV Life Riderz' and not have any cars out on the street? How can you be a president of a car club and not have a car out? How can you have as your signature, "You ain't a rider if you ain't riding low on 13"s?? You don't have a car out sitting on 13"s. He's not singling you out or bagging, but just stating the obvious.
> 
> I'm sure you have a great vision as to what you want your car and club to become. As do I, but I don't post dreams or wishes on here. I do what I can when I can to make those visions a reality. No one wants to read, "When I come out..." or "When I get this...". People are going to hold you to that and wait and see what you're going to do. From what I've seen in the years you've been on here you've had two '64 Impalas and an '81 Cadillac Fleetwood coupe. None of which have been put together. Yet, you're a "IV Life Rider" and real riders sit low on 13"s?
> 
> Don't take this is my checking you or the like. Just being real with you. You may reply by making comments about me, my car, and what-not. That's to be expected. It's no secret that my car isn't together and I'm trying to sell it. Those who know me knows the reasoning behind this. To let everyone know though, building my car/lowriding is not a top priority in my life. Taking care of and providing for my family is. Believe it, or not, 'CF' and I have debated over this quite a few times, but it is what it is. When I have my life where I need/want it, then and only then will I go head-on building my car. I'm telling you that to say this; take your time building your car. It takes alot of money and time to build a car to the caliber that you want. Viewing magazines, LIL, and videos makes it look easy, but it's not. Some people have lots of money and can build a car in a matter of months. Others don't. If you're not in the catagory of building one in months, don't act/front like you are. Be humble. Above all, be real.
> *


i been riding since i was 16 and still tryin to put together these rides slowly because of shit going on around here. i never had 2 64s just 1 that im working on, and my 81 got stolen so that threw me off track cuz my 90 was the conversion for it. so i said fuck it and going to hook the 90 insteed of looking for a 2 door for the 90. but damn can i start a club with my homies that love lowriding? im doing what i can and we work on our shit or my homies shit, its 4 life cuz we live it, yall cant feel me over the internet, I KNOW IT TAKES TIME AND ALOTE OF MONEY, thats why my shit aint out and hot right now cuz i want to build it right ya know im feelin ya bro i feel where u coming from


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Robert(fundi) please leave this thead!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

4th seemed like anotherday


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 4 2008, 01:21 PM~11012777
> *who do I associate with bitch?
> *


bitch, ***** check that e-toughguy shit my name aint Fundi youve name dropped a couple Strollin Sissies a few times in offtopic, I guess you wanted to look cool like your fellow namedropper screweduploco


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 4 2008, 09:12 AM~11011665
> *As many times as i have seen that clip. I still do not get Y do they wear NYC jackets out in Cali... They laugh at them shits here..... NYC don't even wear that.. :dunno:
> Whats the deal V , or any of you Cali..
> *


Its some gangsta shit....different hoods sport attire from different sports teams because of logos and or colors.... 

Nutty Blocc C.C wears NY yankees shit and Schoolyard Crip wear Yankees hats with the "N" removed leaving the Y for "yard"

prettymuch every major baseball/football team has been "claimed" by a hood somewhere or another


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

in sd them ****** that wear ny shit is nhc


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 09:12 PM~11015316
> *i been riding since i was 16 and still tryin to put together these rides slowly because of shit going on around here. i never had 2 64s just 1 that im working on, and my 81 got stolen so that threw me off track cuz my 90 was the conversion for it. so i said fuck it and going to hook the 90 insteed of looking for a 2 door for the 90. but damn can i start a club with my homies that love lowriding? im doing what i can and we work on our shit or my homies shit, its 4 life cuz we live it, yall cant feel me over the internet, I KNOW IT TAKES TIME AND ALOTE OF MONEY, thats why my shit aint out and hot right now cuz i want to build it right ya know im feelin ya bro i feel where u coming from
> *


You missed our point again. If those are the trials and tribulations you're going through...fine. NO ONE is tripping off that. What we're talking about is, AGAIN, how you come off on here and present yourself. See, I may have come off like I'm some OG or asshole or whatever, but trust me I've spent the money on my car and made all kinds of REAL sacrifices to talk like that. 
Now YOU on the other hand, are completely different. Since your a "rider" since 16 and been on Layitlow since 2001, what have you done to your cars? Are you "riding low on 13's? Thats a LONG ASS mothafuckin' time just to see your 64 sitting in a parking lot on stocks in primer. I see you added something new to your signature, If it's all about YOU and what YOU think, then why do you have a signature saying that stuff or have a Club topic on a public website. What? We're not supposed to criticize you? But it's okay for you to do it to us? And how are you "livin' it" as you say? By being on Layitlow? If you can't afford this since 2001 or 16 years old, I suggest you humble yourself and your ego, get your money right and fix your car and drop all this club bullshit and "rider talk" for now. And by saying "fuck CF" your only making yourself look stupid...think about it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

..........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 11:08 PM~11015864
> *..........
> *


And that means what now? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU GOT IT HOMIE, THIS AINT WORTH KEEP GOIN BACK IN FORTH ON SOME DUMB SHIT, YALL WILL SEE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Damn, your changed your signature in about 2 seconds after my last post!...so that what we're doin now? Hating? I've noticed many people say their getting "hated" on when their only being criticized. Theirs a difference you know. Also, who's the one that said "fuck Cf and the Blonde Bitch"??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WAS GOING TO CHANGE IT ANYWAYS NOT BECAUSE OF YOU, BUT MY B DO YOUR THANG HOMIE HOPE TO PULL UP ON YOU 1 DAY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 11:12 PM~11015875
> *YOU GOT IT HOMIE, THIS AINT WORTH KEEP GOIN BACK IN FORTH ON SOME DUMB SHIT, YALL WILL SEE
> *


Whats dumb about what we said? And we'll see what? I hope and believe YOU CAN build a clean 64, but thats not the point.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:|


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 11:16 PM~11015890
> *I WAS GOING TO CHANGE IT ANYWAYS NOT BECAUSE OF YOU, BUT MY B DO YOUR THANG HOMIE HOPE TO PULL UP ON YOU 1 DAY
> *


Pull up on what? Me or the Blonde? If you mean the Blonde, then I hope you do to...I'll be the first to give you you're props.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THE 4


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11015917
> *THE 4
> *


The Blonde's gonna make you spend your money homie...so get ready to break yourself...if your sure you wanna pull up to her..get your game tight. Until then be humble and enjoy Lowriding.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IM BUILDING A STREET RIDER TO PULL UP ON YOUR SHOE CAR


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 11:29 PM~11015954
> *IM BUILDING A STREET RIDER TO PULL UP ON YOUR SHOE CAR
> *


with intentions to do what? to get some pointers on what to spend more money on?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF kick rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 11:36 PM~11015977
> *:nono:
> *


Well good luck...I didint mean any disrespect bro, just think about what I wrote to you about. I know you got your pride and ego, but in the long run, you'll thank me..trust me.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 4 2008, 10:06 PM~11015612
> *bitch, ***** check that e-toughguy shit my name aint Fundi  youve name dropped a couple Strollin Sissies a few times in offtopic, I guess you wanted to look cool like your fellow namedropper screweduploco
> *


who bitch???????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 4 2008, 11:42 PM~11015991
> *CF kick rocks!!!!!!!
> *


 I'm surprised your old decrepit ass is still awake...I told you to call me cuz it was important...fuck you!!! and don't text me either.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wtf is a "double v baby" anyway??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2008, 11:46 PM~11016006
> *wtf is a "double v baby" anyway??
> *


you a mexican figure it out!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 01:46 AM~11016006
> *wtf is a "double v baby" anyway??
> *


vales verga


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 4 2008, 06:07 PM~11014563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I got a car or two. I just don't post them up...And again you state bla bla bla but no one every can find the shit I said or so call said....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 













QUOTE(KadillakKing @ Jun 28 2008, 01:45 PM) *


















*Couldnt you have bent the tab back!*


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER




----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

:0 :0


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 4 2008, 06:53 PM~11014738
> *dam 1st round knockout!!!
> skim!!! :roflmao:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

X2 


*FUNDI!!!*


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

*FUNDI!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 4 2008, 11:55 PM~11016031
> *vales verga
> *


cool that's interesting about the cloths.. I wonder if it's the same on this coast.. :dunno: 

I see someone has changed their name yet again.. what is the problem.. And no you cannot just bend those tabs back.. you got to grind then tap with a little metal hammer..

Pit I need to change the steering wheel in this ride.. I always had a Ford so no options but now I do.. Also need to get a idea on the stereo mod. I know theirs a trick to putting a head unit in there.. I just never done it.. :angry:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 06:36 AM~11016480
> *cool that's interesting about the cloths.. I wonder if it's the same on this coast.. :dunno:
> 
> I see someone has changed their name yet  again.. what is the problem.. And no you cannot just bend those tabs back.. you got to grind then tap with a little metal hammer..
> 
> Pit I need to change the steering wheel in this ride.. I always had a Ford so no options but now I do.. Also need to get a idea on the stereo mod. I know theirs a trick to putting a head unit in there.. I just never done it.. :angry:
> *


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 06:36 AM~11016480
> *cool that's interesting about the cloths.. I wonder if it's the same on this coast.. :dunno:
> 
> I see someone has changed their name yet  again.. what is the problem.. And no you cannot just bend those tabs back.. you got to grind then tap with a little metal hammer..
> 
> Pit I need to change the steering wheel in this ride.. I always had a Ford so no options but now I do.. Also need to get a idea on the stereo mod. I know theirs a trick to putting a head unit in there.. I just never done it.. :angry:
> *


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 06:36 AM~11016480
> *cool that's interesting about the cloths.. I wonder if it's the same on this coast.. :dunno:
> 
> I see someone has changed their name yet  again.. what is the problem.. And no you cannot just bend those tabs back.. you got to grind then tap with a little metal hammer..
> 
> Pit I need to change the steering wheel in this ride.. I always had a Ford so no options but now I do.. Also need to get a idea on the stereo mod. I know theirs a trick to putting a head unit in there.. I just never done it.. :angry:
> *


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

:twak: :twak:


----------



## ICEBLOCC




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 4 2008, 01:40 PM~11012892
> *''64 Crawling', maybe 'CF' was a little out of line with his comments he posted towards you and your club, but he was being honest. How can you be 'IV Life Riderz' and not have any cars out on the street? How can you be a president of a car club and not have a car out? How can you have as your signature, "You ain't a rider if you ain't riding low on 13"s?? You don't have a car out sitting on 13"s. He's not singling you out or bagging, but just stating the obvious.
> 
> I'm sure you have a great vision as to what you want your car and club to become. As do I, but I don't post dreams or wishes on here. I do what I can when I can to make those visions a reality. No one wants to read, "When I come out..." or "When I get this...". People are going to hold you to that and wait and see what you're going to do. From what I've seen in the years you've been on here you've had two '64 Impalas and an '81 Cadillac Fleetwood coupe. None of which have been put together. Yet, you're a "IV Life Rider" and real riders sit low on 13"s?
> 
> Don't take this is my checking you or the like. Just being real with you. You may reply by making comments about me, my car, and what-not. That's to be expected. It's no secret that my car isn't together and I'm trying to sell it. Those who know me knows the reasoning behind this. To let everyone know though, building my car/lowriding is not a top priority in my life. Taking care of and providing for my family is. Believe it, or not, 'CF' and I have debated over this quite a few times, but it is what it is. When I have my life where I need/want it, then and only then will I go head-on building my car. I'm telling you that to say this; take your time building your car. It takes alot of money and time to build a car to the caliber that you want. Viewing magazines, LIL, and videos makes it look easy, but it's not. Some people have lots of money and can build a car in a matter of months. Others don't. If you're not in the catagory of building one in months, don't act/front like you are. Be humble. Above all, be real.
> *


Good point Tyrone, good to see you representing too.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2008, 11:12 PM~11015316
> *i been riding since i was 16 and still tryin to put together these rides slowly because of shit going on around here. i never had 2 64s just 1 that im working on, and my 81 got stolen so that threw me off track cuz my 90 was the conversion for it. so i said fuck it and going to hook the 90 insteed of looking for a 2 door for the 90. but damn can i start a club with my homies that love lowriding? im doing what i can and we work on our shit or my homies shit, its 4 life cuz we live it, yall cant feel me over the internet, I KNOW IT TAKES TIME AND ALOTE OF MONEY, thats why my shit aint out and hot right now cuz i want to build it right ya know im feelin ya bro i feel where u coming from
> *


do your thang man. write you visions and dreams down and then go after them. with hard work and patience and the Lord on your side, he will allow your dreams to come true. there is more pressure on the west coast to have a "done" ride, because if you dont people will clown. it is more slack over here on the east coast. but it is easier to build a car on the west because of all the shops and hook-ups.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 08:36 AM~11016480
> *Pit I need to change the steering wheel in this ride.. I always had a Ford so no options but now I do.. Also need to get a idea on the stereo mod. I know theirs a trick to putting a head unit in there.. I just never done it.. :angry:
> *



you want to put the faceplate in the steering wheel


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 5 2008, 08:54 AM~11016769
> *you want to put the faceplate in the steering wheel
> *


na i need o put a diff one in ( chain steering wheel) and I need to figure how to put a after market radio in the dash..

I heard something about how they just don't make kits to power up aftermarket radios and other stuff.. :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 5 2008, 11:39 AM~11016720
> *do your thang man. write you visions and dreams down and then go after them. with hard work and patience and the Lord on your side, he will allow your dreams to come true. there is more pressure on the west coast to have a "done" ride, because if you dont people will clown. it is more slack over here on the east coast. but it is easier to build a car on the west because of all the shops and hook-ups.
> *


thanks homie, you aint lying thats why im building my skills up on working on cars n shit to eliminate taking them to the shop, which aint none around here so thats a challenge to myself


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 5 2008, 12:16 PM~11017300
> *thanks homie, you aint lying thats why im building my skills up on working on cars n shit to eliminate taking them to the shop, which aint none around here so thats a challenge to myself
> *


Even if there were shops around if you didnt know them they would charge you outrageous prices anyway . So your doin the right thing.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 12:11 PM~11017283
> *na i need o put a diff one in ( chain steering wheel) and I need to figure how to put a after market radio in the dash..
> 
> I heard something about how they just don't make kits to power up aftermarket radios and other stuff.. :angry:
> *


 you want to put a chain steering wheel in an expedition?


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 11:30 AM~11017365
> *you want to put a chain steering wheel in an expedition?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 11:30 AM~11017365
> *you want to put a chain steering wheel in an expedition?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good luck!!!!!!!!!!! Hell benn trying to get a wheel for years in the truck.. . I got a GM..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 5 2008, 12:31 PM~11017368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know. and I didnt say it in a dissing way to fundi I wasjust trying to figure that one out because an SUV is an SUV and thats like putting barbecue sauce on a birthday cake.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11017376
> *I know. and I didnt say it in a dissing way to fundi I wasjust trying to figure that one out because an SUV is an SUV and thats like putting barbecue sauce on a birthday cake.
> *


Ive seen a couple done with wheels. (fords) But damn $600 plus just for a cheap POS at that :angry: Na trucks on the corner.. I getting a 08 something.. got to be able to tow and 3rd seat.. Cars in garage and making deals to get it patterned and juiced.. going to machine some motor parts too. just take my time.. 

I got off Child support and no more Lawyer fee's so I can act spend money now!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 12:48 PM~11017445
> *Ive seen a couple done with wheels. (fords) But damn $600 plus just for a cheap POS at that :angry:
> *


Them chain steering wheels cost $600?  fuck that. I think they are the ugliest fuckin lowrider accesory ever created.


----------



## God's Son2

i want to say good luck to all the black lowriders, whatever youre building. some of us dont have the resources or money (but we're trying). there is no reason to hate on someone because they might not have a nice lowrider. its all about helping out and not putting down.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 11:54 AM~11017470
> *Them chain steering wheels cost $600?   fuck that. I think they are the ugliest fuckin lowrider accesory ever created.
> *


depends.. I want a 3 bar for my car. Like $100 from a vendor. Im getting a big one. Something diff. every one has wood grain over here... ya to put a wheel on any Ford is like $600 plus.. ( bypass all that shit... ) So I'm glad to have a GM i could at least built stuff for it..

The only issue I'm having now is wheel rub still in the rear. I shaved and rolled the skirt. guess it's time to loose more weight.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 12:25 PM~11017581
> *depends.. I want a 3 bar for my car. Like $100 from a vendor. Im getting a big one. Something diff. every one has wood grain over here... ya to put a wheel on any Ford is like $600 plus.. ( bypass all that shit... ) So I'm glad to have a GM i could at least built stuff for it..
> 
> The only issue I'm  having now is wheel rub still in the rear. I shaved and rolled the skirt. guess it's time to loose more weight.. :biggrin:
> *


You take take the cake for building the dumbest shit on layitlow. you a straight up dump truck mothafucca man. ******** don't even come up with ideas like yours :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 03:03 PM~11018283
> *You take take the cake for building the dumbest shit on layitlow. you a straight up dump truck mothafucca man. ******** don't even come up with ideas like yours :uh:
> *


Just becouse I want a OG chain wheel on my car.. :uh: You have patterns.. I don't understand. Like damn if you do or don't among you *****'s. shit all you guys do is bitch about everything. first it's a truck , then i get a car and you still act like bitch's.. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 03:31 PM~11018421
> *Just becouse I want a OG chain wheel on my car.. :uh:  You have patterns.. I don't understand. Like damn if you do or don't among you *****'s. shit all you guys do is bitch about everything. first it's a truck , then i get a car and you still act like bitch's.. :uh:
> *


what car is this gonna be on again? ain't no body gonna bitch if you build it clean and right...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 03:35 PM~11018441
> *what car is this gonna be on again? ain't no body gonna bitch if you build it clean and right...
> *


the truck is up for grabs.. I have a new paint job roadmaster... on 14's laid out.. new interior , L1 motor car looks brand new.. just needs patterns , adj. suspension. plus I'm getting sponsored yet again..

All the truck needed was paint. and I still might keep it. I got a chromed out motor , undercarriage , fully shaved body , and new interior.. those pics are old as shit!!!! I even have rims on it..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

let me see the roadmaster..post pics


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 04:41 PM~11018471
> *the truck is up for grabs..  I have a new paint job roadmaster... on 14's laid out.. new interior , L1 motor car looks brand new.. just needs patterns , adj. suspension. plus I'm getting sponsored yet again..
> 
> 
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 5 2008, 03:46 PM~11018491-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me see the roadmaster..post pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11018596
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :uh: 
plenty pics you fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 28 2008, 01:45 PM~10970418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Street DreamZ Bitches
> *


 crossmeber on the ground and rear wheels scub a little when turning... sits right on the ground now..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

has potential...take them rims and tires off of it..their too damn big....that will help with clearance too..please don't put no chain wheel in it...lift it with some muzik and your good


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I not going any smaller.. they look like roller skates now!!!!! thats a tiny tire. pic just makes it look big. trust me. They ride great... I have been reading and all the GM boys ride the same rim on these body styles..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 05:04 PM~11018804
> *I not going any smaller.. they look like roller skates now!!!!! thats a tiny tire. pic just makes it look big. trust me. They ride great...  I have been reading and all the GM boys ride the same rim on these body styles..
> *


no we don't!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 05:05 PM~11018807
> *no we don't!!!!!!!
> *


shut up!!! 14/6 on a dailey *****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 05:18 PM~11018646
> *:uh:
> plenty pics you fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

those gotta be 185/75/14's...micky thompson shits...we ride 5.20's or 155/80/13's 

learn how to Lowride foo...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 05:08 PM~11018819
> *shut up!!! 14/6 on a dailey *****!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shut up why!!!!!! ***** this is your 1st rider and a gm at that!! man we roll 13's all day! remember you're a beginner at this game!!!!  relax Robert!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 06:12 PM~11018836
> *those gotta be 185/75/14's...micky thompson shits...we ride 5.20's or 155/80/13's
> 
> learn how to Lowride foo...
> *



fool said you got the gumbo mudders :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

roadmaster fest.

:biggrin: 

14's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 05:12 PM~11018836
> *those gotta be 185/75/14's...micky thompson shits...we ride 5.20's or 155/80/13's
> 
> learn how to Lowride foo...
> *


build a car 1st before you make comments or suggestions!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 05:13 PM~11018838
> *fool said you got the gumbo mudders  :0
> *


I'm looking for thread you started... :0 on wheels and skirts..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 06:15 PM~11018846
> *I'm looking for thread you started...  :0  on wheels and skirts..
> *


I had 175x70's on the 96 fleetwood on 14" D's


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

now these are balloons!!!!!! :biggrin: !!!!!!! as you see it lays with them on..


----------



## Skim

what size tires are those


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 05:14 PM~11018842
> *build a car 1st before you make comments or suggestions!!!!!!
> *



why ru on here thought u were gonna be at the shop handlin bizzness...is u frontin' again bitch??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 05:24 PM~11018878
> *what size tires are those
> *


huge ass tire. like a police patrol. 225/60/15. they even have the white swamp letters on the back. we had a good laugh taking them off. the offset let them sit under there. comes from factory like that. like a caprice stance..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this is what your supposed to look like...it's close enough to your buick


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 05:38 PM~11018939
> *this is what your supposed to look like...it's close enough to your buick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a Ford.. :angry: 

But I got a guy for some hand drawn lines like that... and 13's would fall apart out here... I'll have to get a better pic.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 05:28 PM~11018902
> *why ru on here thought u were gonna be at the shop handlin bizzness...is u frontin' again bitch??
> *


I'm on my palm you dumb ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who's sponsoring you Robert?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 05:58 PM~11019004
> *I'm on my palm you dumb ******!!!!!!!!
> *


 did u talk to ratt bout my shit toby?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 06:00 PM~11019012
> *who's  sponsoring you Robert?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Ive always had a battery sponser , and maybe pic up prohopper set-up. I really want another BMH one from Ron.. he gave it to me last time..

Paint will be done in the club. and so will the hand touchs..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 06:08 PM~11019035
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Ive always had a battery sponser , and maybe pic up prohopper set-up. I really want another BMH one from Ron.. he gave it to me last time..
> 
> Paint will be done in the club. and so will the hand touchs..
> *


you need a Super Natural setup my *****!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you dumb border jumper why would I be talking to Rat?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 06:12 PM~11019051
> *you dumb border jumper why would I be talking to Rat?
> *


 man u dumb...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 06:11 PM~11019044
> *you need a Super Natural setup my *****!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Street dreams. and this time hard lines and just lay and play...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 07:05 PM~11018807
> *no we don't!!!!!!!
> *


13's for sundays and shows. 14's for dailys and hop offs.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11019081
> *13's for sundays and shows. 14's for dailys and hop offs.
> *


shut the fuck up Howdy Doody!!!!! you roll a bucket ass cutlass!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 07:05 PM~11019023
> *did u talk to ratt bout my shit toby?
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 08:21 PM~11019091
> *shut the fuck up Howdy Doody!!!!! you roll a bucket ass cutlass!!!!!!
> *


you crazy, my cutlass is cleaner then a bar of your shea butter soap. wait till i get my hands on a rag x-frame, brother.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 06:24 PM~11019099
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 5 2008, 06:27 PM~11019110
> *you crazy, my cutlass is cleaner then a bar of your shea butter soap. wait till i get my hands on a rag x-frame, brother.
> *


 haha lol...he can write his name on a chalk board with them ashy ass knees...cuz needs some coco butter


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see Def-Jam is back up. All we need is some your momma jokes... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 06:48 PM~11019191
> *I see Def-Jam is back up. All we need is some your momma jokes... :0
> *


 yeah no shit..he should just leave...I saw his momma jump in the water with a knife in her mouth... :dunno:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 08:43 PM~11019173
> *haha lol...he can write his name on a chalk board with them ashy ass knees...cuz needs some coco butter
> *


i cant hate, i used it before too. its got a buttery feel to it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i'm gonna stop...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 07:05 PM~11019276
> *i'm gonna stop...
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 09:05 PM~11019276
> *i'm gonna stop...
> *


using soap?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 5 2008, 07:09 PM~11019289
> *using soap?
> *


going for that gas station attendant smell.... :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 09:15 PM~11019304
> *going for that gas station attendant smell.... :0
> *


nothing wrong with that. i like a splash of 87 on the neck sometimes myself. its a man cologne


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 5 2008, 07:45 PM~11019403
> *nothing wrong with that. i like a splash of 87 on the neck sometimes myself. its a man cologne
> *


I'm talking about those crown stations . 100 gallons of cologne on a camel funk!!!!! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 5 2008, 09:18 PM~11019081
> *13's for sundays and shows. 14's for dailys and hop offs.
> *


everyday 13s


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11020834
> *everyday 13s
> *


you stay in a area that does not shut down after 6pm!!!! And don't have to drive 20miles to get to a mall or anything... one way.. :angry: I also don't want the extra miles on my odometer for a daily driver.. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 6 2008, 04:03 AM~11020834
> *everyday 13s
> *


true, i ride 13's but i dont drive my low alot either. i wouldnt put 14's on a g-body but a fleetwood or roadmaster or any other big body, i would say 14's are ok especially if you are driving it alot, other wise i would put thirteens on it. its just like when people hop they dont hop on 13's, they hop on 14's or more because it performs better, it is the same when driving alot, you want good performance and gas mileage so some people opt for the 14's. it really is a personall choice if you want 14's or not. you cant hate on 14's but 15's are a different story.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2008, 08:21 PM~11019091
> *shut the fuck up Howdy Doody!!!!! you roll a bucket ass cutlass!!!!!!
> *


oh yea double v, this is not my cutlass with the blue trunk. i have been lowriding for 14-15 years so i know how to build a low and i know what looks good unlike your nephew crenshaws finesse.









the raidered out one is mine and i dont plan on sinking alot of money in a cutlass, i am putting my bank on topless x frame


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 12:41 PM~11021542
> *true, i ride 13's but i dont drive my low alot either. i wouldnt put 14's on a g-body but a fleetwood or roadmaster or any other big body, i would say 14's are ok especially if you are driving it alot, other wise i would put thirteens on it. its just like when people hop they dont hop on 13's, they hop on 14's or more because it performs better, it is the same when driving alot, you want good performance and gas mileage so some people opt for the 14's. it really is a personall choice if you want 14's or not. you cant hate on 14's but 15's are a different story.
> *


i say 13s is keepin it real, ridin or hopping


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man it's ' good to see crackers, ******* and uncle Toms getting along!!!!! that cutlass is raggedy as fuck!!!!!! go to your honky thread and post that bullshit!!!! CF my lawn is growing come and mow it and tell your tia she was late cleaning my house yesterday!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

these down south motherfuckers think they can fuck with me in lowriding!!! fools building 5k cars thinking they deserve stripes!!!! bitches please!!!!!!! get out of the double wide and get a clue!!!! dumb motherfuckers!!!!!!! kick rocks you country backwood fucks!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 12:59 PM~11022413
> *these down south motherfuckers think they can fuck with me in lowriding!!!  fools building 5k cars thinking they deserve stripes!!!!  bitches please!!!!!!!  get out of the double wide and get a clue!!!! dumb motherfuckers!!!!!!!  kick rocks you country backwood fucks!!!!
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 01:44 PM~11022068
> *man it's ' good to see  crackers, ******* and uncle Toms getting along!!!!!  that cutlass is raggedy as fuck!!!!!!  go to your honky thread and post that bullshit!!!!  CF  my lawn is growing come and mow it and tell your tia she was late cleaning my house yesterday!!!!!
> *


real g's dont edit


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 02:59 PM~11022413
> *these down south motherfuckers think they can fuck with me in lowriding!!!  fools building 5k cars thinking they deserve stripes!!!!  bitches please!!!!!!!  get out of the double wide and get a clue!!!! dumb motherfuckers!!!!!!!  kick rocks you country backwood fucks!!!!
> *


wheres your thread at? i am not going to waste my money by chrome dipping a 64 impala just to have it corrode and rust and cant even clean it or drive it. give me a fully restored imp with 13's and a system and i'm str8. its all about keeping it simple. your competition is scarring you to take all your money and put it in a car.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 09:52 AM~11021571
> *oh yea double v, this is not my cutlass with the blue trunk. i have been lowriding for 14-15 years so i know how to build a low and i know what looks good unlike your nephew crenshaws finesse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the raidered out one is mine and i dont plan on sinking alot of money in a cutlass, i am putting my bank on topless x frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


motherfucker go change the propane tank in your double wide and go watch hee-haw!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 01:33 PM~11022602
> *wheres your thread at? i am not going to waste my money by chrome dipping a 64 impala just to have it corrode and rust and cant even clean it or drive it. give me a fully restored imp with 13's and a system and i'm str8. its all about keeping it simple. your competition is scarring you to take all your money and put it in a car.
> *


that's what all you broke low budget peasant lowlife assed turkey necked, sister and cousin fuckers say!!!! man go find a sheep that you can play with!!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 01:41 PM~11022648
> *motherfucker go change the propane tank in your double wide and go watch hee-haw!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

motherfucker knows damn well he ain't been ridin for no 15 years!!! they just got indoor plumbing 2 yers ago!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 03:02 PM~11023094
> *motherfucker knows damn well he ain't been ridin for no 15 years!!! they just got indoor plumbing 2 yers ago!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Do you 2 not stop being ass"s.. damn dude was just saying he like to ride. Nothing wrong with that.. It's not all about show.. And you need to shut up . Living in the burbs , white pants wearing , benz having , bully!!!!! :uh: 

You must not have had a good work out today. Take your tight pants out your ass and go to your uncles shop and pose for some pics!!!! Ole city *****!!!!!!! Country boys could teach you a thing or 2 about shit. I'd hate to take you out to the field when you come out here and show you whats u  p......


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 05:02 PM~11023094
> *motherfucker knows damn well he ain't been ridin for no 15 years!!! they just got indoor plumbing 2 yers ago!!!!
> *


this is where i live. dont look like the backwoods to me. ive been into lowriding for 15 years... that means bikes, model cars etc. i have been driving lows ever since i could drive. all those lows you see in my sig is what ive owned since 14. i have had one regular car since then. so if youre gonna talk junk, bark at a novice not a pro.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 03:52 PM~11022710
> *that's what all you broke low budget peasant lowlife assed turkey necked, sister and cousin fuckers say!!!!  man go  find a sheep that you can play with!!!!!
> *


would my avitar say that? looks like you missed church today, bro


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:03 PM~11023318
> *this is where i live. dont look like the backwoods to me. ive been into lowriding for 15 years... that means bikes, model cars etc. i have been driving lows ever since i could drive. all those lows you see in my sig is what ive owned since 14. i have had one regular car since then. so if youre gonna talk junk, bark at a novice not a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:03 PM~11023318
> *this is where i live. dont look like the backwoods to me. ive been into lowriding for 15 years... that means bikes, model cars etc. i have been driving lows ever since i could drive. all those lows you see in my sig is what ive owned since 14. i have had one regular car since then. so if youre gonna talk junk, bark at a novice not a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That's like 5% of La.. you guys got deep trees all around that city like we do... kind of pops up out the woods...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 6 2008, 06:15 PM~11023360
> *:uh:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe5gNEiUxMk


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 6 2008, 04:15 PM~11023360
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: 

At least we can walk around and not worry about colors , rims , and other stupid shit!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 04:00 PM~11023305
> *Do you 2 not stop being ass"s.. damn dude was just saying he like to ride. Nothing wrong with that.. It's not all about show.. And you need to shut up . Living in the burbs , white pants wearing , benz having , bully!!!!! :uh:
> 
> You must not have had a good work out today. Take your tight pants out your ass and go to your uncles shop and pose for some pics!!!! Ole city *****!!!!!!! Country boys could teach you a thing or 2 about shit. I'd hate to take you out to the field when you come out here and show you whats u  p......
> *


shut the fuck up Troll!! go find a bra that fits and get a haircut!!!! if I want to know about Jim Crow and share cropping I'll watch "Sounder"!!!!


----------



## Skim

***** said 'sounder' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:18 PM~11023372
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe5gNEiUxMk
> *


BOY I TELL YA!!!!! :uh: I SEE UR AGE RIGHT THERE.... :uh: 

ARE U ABOUT LOWRIDING OR JUST SHIT TALK AND TRY TO PROVE 
WHAT YOU HAVE OR NOT...... IF YOUR A RIDER UR A RIDER U DON'T HAVE
TO PROVE SHIT TO NO ONE!!!!  ALL THIS BACK AND FOURTH DON'T MEAN 
A DAMN THING..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 04:20 PM~11023379
> *shut the fuck up Troll!! go find a bra that fits and get a haircut!!!!  if I want to know about Jim Crow and share cropping I'll  watch "Sounder"!!!!
> *


 :0 


some ones white woman forgot to cook his dinner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 6 2008, 06:23 PM~11023392
> *BOY I TELL YA!!!!!  :uh:  I SEE UR AGE RIGHT THERE.... :uh:
> 
> ARE U ABOUT LOWRIDING OR JUST SHIT TALK AND TRY TO PROVE
> WHAT YOU HAVE OR NOT...... IF YOUR A RIDER UR A RIDER U DON'T HAVE
> TO PROVE SHIT TO NO ONE!!!!    ALL THIS BACK AND FOURTH DON'T MEAN
> A DAMN THING..
> *


i was just replying the same way you replied to my post. its all double v's fault anyway


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 06:20 PM~11023379
> *shut the fuck up Troll!! go find a bra that fits and get a haircut!!!!  if I want to know about Jim Crow and share cropping I'll  watch "Sounder"!!!!
> *


*EAST COAST FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 04:00 PM~11023305
> *Do you 2 not stop being ass"s.. damn dude was just saying he like to ride. Nothing wrong with that.. It's not all about show.. And you need to shut up . Living in the burbs , white pants wearing , benz having , bully!!!!! :uh:
> 
> You must not have had a good work out today. Take your tight pants out your ass and go to your uncles shop and pose for some pics!!!! Ole city *****!!!!!!! Country boys could teach you a thing or 2 about shit. I'd hate to take you out to the field when you come out here and show you whats u  p......
> *


I don't know why Scotty keeps bagg'n on your pull-bacc titties..he's got Hershey meat mountains too...I'mm gonna slap the shit out of his titties like a bitch at our car show sunday!!...he's gonna have to change his name to "DOUBLE-D BABY" !!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:36 PM~11023449
> *EAST COAST FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: 

They are just some West coast haters!!!!!! V did not get any last night. 50yr man clubbing in LA. in a benz.. :rofl: wearing sweat pants at that....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:36 PM~11023449
> *EAST COAST FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 why are you in here? your annnoying...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2008, 04:41 PM~11023478
> *why are you in here? your annnoying...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:35 PM~11023441
> *i was just replying the same way you replied to my post. its all double v's fault anyway
> *


I REPLIED LIKE THAT IS BECAUSE WHO WHATS TO KNOW THAT OF WHERE YOU LIVE..... THIS THREAD WAS CREATED AND DEDICATED TO ALL BLACK LOWRIDERS IN THE GAME AND NOT THE (COLOR OF THE CAR). AND ITS NOT V'S FAULT I'M SURE HE DON'T MIND AS LONG AS YOU GUY'S BRING SOMETHING 
POSITIVE TO THE THREAD THAT STICKS TO THE TOPIC.  JUST LIKE V POSTED HIS SHOP... THATS BLACK OWNED AND THE WORK DONE BY BLACKS. ALL RIDE'S COME OUT OF THERE ARE CLEAN ASS HELL. I'M JUST SAYING IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO CONTRIBUTE TO THE TOPIC THEN WHY COME HERE????? JUST TO BULLSHIT????


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2008, 04:21 PM~11023387
> ****** said 'sounder'  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: X2


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote


THE NEW LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 6 2008, 04:35 PM~11023441
> *i was just replying the same way you replied to my post. its all double v's fault anyway
> *


it's my fault that your little house on the prairie ass is in a Black mans' thread talkin shit and posting inbred lowriders?


----------



## cripn8ez

V BABY WEST GOOD ESE???????????? HAHA I MEAN BRUTHA.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2008, 04:39 PM~11023464
> *I don't know why Scotty keeps bagg'n on your pull-bacc titties..he's got Hershey meat mountains too...I'mm gonna slap the shit out of his titties like a bitch at our car show sunday!!...he's gonna have to change his name to "DOUBLE-D BABY" !!!
> *


I don't have titties bitch!!!!! bitch under that blue shirt you wear you're hiding your chalupa tits!!!! bitch you have to wear your abuleas "pachuco war" bras and shit!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ok double d....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Oct 6 2004, 06:13 PM~2272440
> *:0
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 06:13 PM~11024033
> *I don't have titties bitch!!!!!  bitch under that blue shirt you wear you're hiding your chalupa tits!!!!  bitch you have to wear your abuleas  "pacho war" bras and shit!!!!!!
> *





> *A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS!! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 04:39 PM~11023465
> *:yes:
> 
> They are just some West coast haters!!!!!! V did not get any last night.  50yr man clubbing in LA. in a benz.. :rofl:  wearing sweat pants at that....
> *


better than a titty on the rail!!! post the pic Skim of him and his sancha CF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 06:23 PM~11024104
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 post some more of that fundi


----------



## HOMEBOY SHARKY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2008, 06:28 PM~11024136
> *post some more of that fundi
> *



WHY, YOU CAN'T HANDLE NO SISTA NE WAYZ :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Jul 6 2008, 06:31 PM~11024158
> *WHY, YOU CAN'T HANDLE NO SISTA NE WAYZ :uh:
> *


shut up foo...where mr. shades?


----------



## HOMEBOY SHARKY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2008, 06:32 PM~11024165
> *shut up foo...where mr. shades?
> *



building a rag foe, whatyu know bout that


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Jul 6 2008, 06:33 PM~11024173
> *building a rag foe, whatyu know bout that
> *


he don't know about building one car!!!!!! you see his clothing styles are still stuck in the late 80's!!!!!!! look at his hair style!!!! he's 2 steps away from la bamba!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOMEBOY SHARKY_@Jul 6 2008, 06:31 PM~11024158
> *WHY, YOU CAN'T HANDLE NO SISTA NE WAYZ :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

That's why I have person pics .. Just becouse you hear something don't mean shit. You don't know me!!!

I need to find those pics of my baby mama and my best friend..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF I heard tres flowers hired you as a spokesman!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck Street Dreams


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11025040
> *fuck Street Dreams
> *


 :uh: 

ole ass can't even spell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11024764
> *:uh:
> 
> That's why I have person pics .. Just becouse you hear something don't mean shit. You don't know me!!!
> 
> I need to find those pics of my baby mama and my best friend..
> *


he was talking to CF you numbskull!!!!!!! do you and your lady get 2 for 1 mammograms?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11024764
> *:uh:
> 
> That's why I have person pics .. Just becouse you hear something don't mean shit. You don't know me!!!
> 
> I need to find those pics of my baby mama and my best friend..
> *


man your best friend is Igor from "Young Frankenstein"!!!!!!! I saw fundi in "Blazing Saddles"!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 08:17 PM~11025078
> *he was talking to CF you numbskull!!!!!!!  do you and your lady get 2 for 1 mammograms?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Okay..
Now go life coach... And eat your white gals left over casserole dinner....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I know Scottie don't have a white woman...tell me it aint so fundi...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

And he still sports there threads in 2008!!!!

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11025189
> *I know Scottie don't have a white woman...tell me it aint so fundi...
> *



white pants & sandles at car shows , benz , lives in burbs , Life coach.. :yes:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 01:11 PM~11017283
> *na i need o put a diff one in ( chain steering wheel) and I need to figure how to put a after market radio in the dash..
> 
> I heard something about how they just don't make kits to power up aftermarket radios and other stuff.. :angry:
> *


what yr... gimme a pic of the dash


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

View My TinyFx



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 6 2008, 08:45 PM~11025301
> *what yr... gimme a pic of the dash
> *











mines grey..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 08:32 PM~11025205
> *And he still sports there threads in 2008!!!!
> 
> :0
> *


what is "rear footage"?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 09:12 PM~11025493
> *what is "rear footage"?
> *


I cannot edit. Rare.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi who breast fed more you or your wife?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 08:34 PM~11025227
> *white pants & sandles at car shows , benz , lives in burbs , Life coach.. :yes:
> *


we all know you got a white woman!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Big Dirt in the house!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7382758
> *im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all.  BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


don't you have a sheep or cousin to impregnate?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11026045
> *we all know you got a white woman!!!!
> *


I not going to name names around here or in this thread.. ole frontin kats... :biggrin: But at least 5 black lowriders have blanca's ridding shot gun or in a SUV!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 09:52 PM~11025806
> *fundi who breast fed more you or your wife?
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jul 5 2008, 06:15 PM~11019070-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: *Street dreams*. and this time hard lines and just lay and play...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN, YOU CAN'T SPELL FOR SHIT EITHER :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11025040
> *fuck Street Dreams
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11025053
> *:uh:
> 
> ole ass can't even spell!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *OWNED!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *A boy found a condom in the trash & said: "Mom whats this" Mom said:
> "Its a twinkie wrapper" boy said: "Good cuz I licked it
> 
> *


 :0 Morning..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's Merlin?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 6 2008, 11:25 PM~11026372
> *I not going to name names around here or in this thread.. ole frontin kats...  :biggrin: But at least 5 black lowriders have blanca's ridding shot gun or in a SUV!!!!
> *


speak on it then troll tits!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 08:04 AM~11027398
> *speak on it then troll tits!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Ryan you full of shit!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 4 2008, 12:26 PM~11012488
> *and associating with a couple of Sissies makes you a G  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SCOTTY'S ROLLIN 60? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what's wrong with this fools face!!!!! fool got eyes like that squirrel from ice age and shit!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"D" you all make it home?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 09:48 AM~11027924
> *what's wrong with this fools face!!!!!  fool got eyes like that squirrel from ice age and shit!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like he stole some of the material out of fundi's merlin machine to make that shirt!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11020834
> *everyday 13s
> *


on what your skateboard?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 2 2008, 07:53 PM~11001187
> *knowbody wants your junk set-up, you probably stole it from a dump truck
> *


whatever turkey neck!!!!!!!!!!! my fittings cost more than your outhouse!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11001541
> *Look who's talking!!!!!! Posing next to tow trucks and for fake tune up pics!!!! :0  You uncle does do good work from the pics you have posted..
> *


and from what you posted your work is garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:03 AM~10996956
> *CF"s daddy throwing up the westside!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 09:58 AM~11027970
> *and from what you posted your work is garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 07:12 PM~11018836
> *those gotta be 185/75/14's...micky thompson shits...we ride 5.20's or 155/80/13's
> 
> learn how to Lowride foo...
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 5 2008, 07:14 PM~11018839
> *roadmaster fest.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 14's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY ANYBODY WOULD WANT TO JUICE A ROADMASTER ANYWAY :thumbsdown: 

SHIT IS WACK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11019081
> *13's for sundays and shows. 14's for dailys and hop offs.
> *


13s ALL THE TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 03:52 PM~11022710
> *that's what all you broke low budget peasant lowlife assed turkey necked, sister and cousin fuckers say!!!!  man go  find a sheep that you can play with!!!!!
> *


GOTDAMN! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## D-BO

D, where's those pics from yesterday, homie?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 7 2008, 10:43 AM~11028273-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 10:55 AM~11028382
> *I NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY ANYBODY WOULD WANT TO JUICE A ROADMASTER ANYWAY :thumbsdown:
> 
> SHIT IS WACK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 ya and you ride...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 7 2008, 10:56 AM~11028399
> *13s ALL THE TIME :thumbsup:
> *


***** you got 14".. talking like your a G or something.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11028496
> *D, where's those pics from yesterday, homie?
> *


MY YOUNG HOMIE MADE LIKE THE PAPARAZI YESTERDAY. HE GON' GET AT ME TODAY WITH THEM FLICS. AND AS FAR AS THE "I" FLIC WE ALL TOOK TOGETHER, I'MA SCAN IT ON MY GIRL'S COMPUTER. ONE!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 7 2008, 01:20 PM~11028592
> *
> ***** you got 14".. talking like your a G or something.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO. I GOT 13s ASS :uh: I TOOK THEM 14s OFF 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:51 AM~11027939
> *"D" you all make it home?
> *


FROM WHERE? THE CAR SHOW?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 7 2008, 11:24 AM~11028635
> *FROM WHERE? THE CAR SHOW?
> *


yes *****!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

will this frame be going under a trey or foe?????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

that '61 on the right is coming for Skim!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wanna race fundi, ******** or crackers?????????????? will smoke any ford piece of shit you got!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 01:29 PM~11028697
> *yes *****!!!
> *


YEAH WE MADE IT. MY HOMIE BENT HIS CYLINDER ACTIN A ASS. WE TOOK IT OUT AND HE ROCKED IT LIKE THAT WITH JUST 1 CYLINDER. I WAS DRUNK OFF THIS DRINK I MADE CALLED "GANGSTA GUMBO". MADE 4 GALLONS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 7 2008, 11:55 AM~11028924
> *YEAH WE MADE IT.  MY HOMIE BENT HIS CYLINDER ACTIN A ASS.  WE TOOK IT OUT AND HE ROCKED IT LIKE THAT WITH JUST 1 CYLINDER.  I WAS DRUNK OFF THIS DRINK I MADE CALLED "GANGSTA GUMBO".  MADE 4 GALLONS
> *


what is it


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 02:22 PM~11029121
> *what is it
> *


100 PROOF VODKA, KOOL AID, AND NATURAL FRUITS. PRETTY TASTY BEVERAGE.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 7 2008, 12:52 PM~11029334
> *100 PROOF VODKA, KOOL AID, AND NATURAL FRUITS.  PRETTY TASTY BEVERAGE.
> *


pics or it didn't happen!




What up V!...........................Was at Disney Land all day Sat, couldn't make it out to the shop. You know how it is when the kids run shit :yessad:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 01:33 PM~11028733
> *wanna race fundi, ******** or crackers??????????????  will smoke any ford piece of shit you got!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


thats hot brother


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 01:31 PM~11028717
> *that '61 on the right is coming for Skim!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


skim needs to sell me that ht


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

WHATS UP GUYS ! TRYING 2 GET N TOUCH WIT IVAN FROM CHICANOS CAR CLUB R I . ??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 02:33 PM~11028733
> *wanna race fundi, ******** or crackers??????????????  will smoke any ford piece of shit you got!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IS THAT A 62 RUNNIN?


----------



## flatblackbaby




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 7 2008, 01:24 PM~11029564
> *pics or it didn't happen!
> What up V!...........................Was at Disney Land all day Sat, couldn't make it out to the shop. You know how it is when the kids run shit :yessad:
> *


I know


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11029882
> *WHAT IS THAT A 62 RUNNIN?
> *


a real stock car motor!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WANA BUILD A 383 FOR THE 4


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 7 2008, 02:48 PM~11030137
> *I WANA BUILD A 383 FOR THE 4
> *


give me 2500.00 and I'll have you hotter than eggroll greasw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 7 2008, 01:44 PM~11029688
> *thats hot brother
> *


I don't need your props!!!!!! BLACK ONLY!!!!!!!!! KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 06:12 PM~11030276
> *give me 2500.00  and I'll have you hotter than eggroll greasw!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN BLACK ON BLACK HATE LOL


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:52 AM~11027946
> *looks like he stole some of the material out of fundi's merlin machine to  make that shirt!!!!!!!!
> *


why dont you lay off CF, he could show you some pointers on how to be smooth/cool.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 05:18 PM~11030312
> *I don't need your props!!!!!!  BLACK ONLY!!!!!!!!!  KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you need all the help you can get, not even your car anyways


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:33 AM~11028733
> *wanna race fundi, ******** or crackers??????????????  will smoke any ford piece of shit you got!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Really want to go for it. I got pinks. and I run low numbers at the track in the cutlass.. or you want some of the Nova.. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi please!!!!!!!!!!! fuck you and your cutlass


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 12:31 PM~11028717
> *that '61 on the right is coming for Skim!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 i WAS JUST FIXIN TO SAY I WANT THAT BUBBLE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11028733
> *wanna race fundi, ******** or crackers??????????????  will smoke any ford piece of shit you got!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


That deuce mean big bidness :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 7 2008, 12:55 PM~11028924
> * I WAS DRUNK OFF THIS DRINK I MADE CALLED "GANGSTA GUMBO" .  MADE 4 GALLONS
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi the last thing you need to worry about is racing me!!! you need to worry about evolving into a homosapien!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 07:01 PM~11032281
> *That deuce mean big bidness :0
> *


building that for the young homie!!! car won't be cut either all chrome stock undercarriage with 22's in back and dubs up front!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 07:01 PM~11032274
> *:0  i WAS JUST FIXIN TO SAY I WANT THAT BUBBLE  :biggrin:
> *


wait till you see the motor and the hydros in that ace!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: you need to get at me Skim!!!!! you got the number use it!! might have some goodies for you!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 7 2008, 04:16 PM~11030811
> *you need all the help you can get, not even your car anyways
> *


I know the car isn't mine pale face!!! building it for the young homie!! I don't claim other people's cars homie. when I say I own or owned something it's gospel!!!! now kick rocks and go fuck a sheep you devil worshipping bitch!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 09:14 PM~11033183
> *wait till you see the motor and the hydros in that ace!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  you need to get at me Skim!!!!!  you got the number use it!! might have some goodies for you!!!!
> *


shit I was gonna call u this afternoon but the insurance adjuster was over the house bull shittin!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim you need some custom made hydros for your car?


----------



## Skim

I was thinking an old school aircraft set up but a ***** on paper air plane status at the moment.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

it's all good Skim-Skim!!!! hit me tomorrow after you tend to your rice padis!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim let me breath on that deuce *****!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 7 2008, 10:19 PM~11034738
> *I was thinking an old school aircraft set up but a ***** on paper air plane status at the moment.
> *


you need to get out to Cali and pay us a visit and ***** you'll get hooked up!!! you know you're my "vw" brother!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

about time I had some real ridin' talk!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

good morning homies


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What up tru how was cali?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 8 2008, 07:21 AM~11036221
> *What up tru how was cali?
> *


I missed it  Arguing wit my girl, and getting a late start, when I got there the police weren't letting anyone else in. Went to Disney Land and had a good time


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Are you going to come thru for the cruise on the 19?


----------



## TRUDAWG

Yes, just gotta get some new tires on my shit. Damn steel bands are showing from riding with my a-arms extended way out


----------



## thestrongsurvive

I am going to pull out the cadi and swing it a little sumthin sumthin. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

morning fellas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 09:03 AM~11036782
> *morning fellas
> *


Post pics of that heap of crap your working on!!!!!!!!!!!! I wana see some dirty pics not you in white pants looking at workers!!! Driving around in a Benz like a Black Chuck Foose!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2008, 09:08 AM~11036816
> *Post pics of that heap of crap your working on!!!!!!!!!!!! I wana see some dirty pics not you in white pants looking at workers!!! Driving around in a Benz like a Black Chuck Foose!!!!!
> *


why are you in this topic?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 09:30 AM~11036935
> *why are you in this topic?
> *


Why are you ? That's your uncle shop.. Now go and eat your casserole like a good suburbanite!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim waddup


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2008, 09:34 AM~11036960
> *Why are you ? That's your uncle shop.. Now go and eat your casserole like a good suburbanite!!!!!
> *


no it's our shop. go get another trailer trash white bitch and make your family proud!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 09:45 AM~11037061
> *no it's our shop.  go get another trailer trash white bitch and make your family proud!!!
> *











Scotty Mad!!!!!!!!! UHUHUHUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

MORNING FOLKS WHATS CRACKIN'


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 8 2008, 10:21 AM~11037343
> *MORNING FOLKS WHATS CRACKIN'
> *


NOTHING BESIDES DEALING WITH IDIOTS


----------



## Dozierman

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Tru


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you still need tires?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wheels?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 10:24 AM~11037374
> *NOTHING BESIDES DEALING WITH IDIOTS
> *


SOMETIMES IT TAKE ALL YOU HAVE JUST TO PUT UP WITH THEM.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 8 2008, 11:13 AM~11037736
> *SOMETIMES IT TAKE ALL YOU HAVE JUST TO PUT UP WITH THEM.... :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:29 AM~11028702
> *will this frame be going under a trey or foe?????????
> 
> 
> *


got the o.g. '64 in the background!! took the hydros out of it and stocked it out all chrome of course!! that's me in the background after wrenching on the frame


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 11:46 AM~11038006
> *got the o.g. '64 in the background!! took the hydros out of it and stocked it out all chrome of course!!  that's me in the background after wrenching on the frame
> *


wrenching on shit with the Reverend Run hat :uh:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2008, 09:34 AM~11036960
> *Why are you ? That's your uncle shop.. Now go and eat your casserole like a good suburbanite!!!!!
> *


I WOULD SHUT THE FUCK UP IF I WERE YOU FUNDI BEFORE YOU GET BANNED AGAIN :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

banning is for bitches!!!!! nobody needs to be banned!!!! just ignore him and he'll go away!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9V7vMoQjWFA


----------



## TRUDAWG

187 should have been a lil more patient

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418706


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:22 PM~11034769
> *it's all good Skim-Skim!!!!  hit me tomorrow after you tend to your rice padis!!!!
> *


The rice padis are on tilt my nicca


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST WEST ALL U MOFO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11038739
> *banning is for bitches!!!!!  nobody needs to be banned!!!!  just ignore him and he'll go away!!!!
> *


 :0 TOO BAD THAT FUNDI HAD MY HOMIE BANNED!! :yessad: :yessad: IT'S TRUE :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11038739
> *banning is for bitches!!!!!  nobody needs to be banned!!!!  just ignore him and he'll go away!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

some just come back with 3-4 names.. :uh:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2008, 03:56 PM~11040042
> *:biggrin:
> 
> some just come back with 3-4 names.. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 FUNGUS???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you guys are going to be mad at what I'm about to buy!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 07:31 PM~11040265
> *you guys are ging to be mad at what I'm about to buy!!
> *




????????????????????????????? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 04:31 PM~11040265
> *you guys are ging to be mad at what I'm about to buy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How about the DB dragger you where building out of the pathfinder... :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11034904
> *you need to get out to Cali and pay us a visit and ***** you'll get hooked up!!!  you know you're my "vw" brother!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

if I see another fool copy my silver and Black scheme I'm going to scream!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I just joined the N.H.R.A. today and I'm going to build a race car instead of a rider!     actually the riders are on the backburner for a while


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 08:45 PM~11042586
> *I just joined the N.H.R.A.  today and I'm going to build a race car instead of a rider!           actually the riders are on the backburner for a while
> *


Hopefully I can hand you your ass at Piedmont or Benson.. :biggrin: You def be out this way for some money race's!!!!! Ill have the grill and chill going on. just let us know...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 08:40 PM~11042534
> *if I see another fool copy my silver and Black scheme I'm going to scream!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THA LIFE

ERRRRRRRRRRRB !!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 09:40 PM~11042534
> *if I see another fool copy my silver and Black scheme I'm going to scream!!!!!
> *


shut it! You come with it then what the fuck you waitin on.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 8 2008, 03:52 PM~11039093
> *187 should have been a lil more patient
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418706
> *


I'M COOL. I'M GETTIN THAT 44 PUT IN SOON


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:06 AM~11043764
> *ERRRRRRRRRRRB !!!!!
> *


ALL THE TIME :biggrin: 

CEE, WHO'S THAT IN YOUR AVI?


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2008, 09:08 PM~11042817
> *Hopefully I can hand you your ass at Piedmont or Benson.. :biggrin: You def be out this way for some money race's!!!!! Ill have the grill and chill going on. just let us know...
> *


why would I want to hang out with you?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2008, 11:07 PM~11043772
> *shut it! You come with it then what the fuck you waitin on.
> *


ho I did that over 10 years ago!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 8 2008, 10:45 PM~11042586
> *I just joined the N.H.R.A.  today and I'm going to build a race car instead of a rider!           actually the riders are on the backburner for a while
> *


KICK ROCKS WITH THAT SPEED SHIT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 09:05 AM~11045452
> *Because you Hollywood *****'s don't know shit about racing!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 10:41 AM~11046224
> *Because you Hollywood *****'s don't know shit about racing!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: RACING THE EXPO :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Bubba V .. Don't hit the tarp on some BS.. !!!!! I would hate to shut you down with the mustang max!!!! Or do you want me to just put it all out there and fly by you in the Nova super sport. stock class!!!!!!!!![/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 11:26 AM~11046595
> * Bubba V ..  Don't hit the tarp on some BS.. !!!!! I would hate to shut you down with the mustang max!!!! Or do you want me to just put it all out there and fly by you in the Nova super sport. stock class!!!!!!!!![/color][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> *


FUNDI PLEASE.... SHUT THE FUCK UP. WE ALL KNOW THAT YOU AINT DOING SHIT ***** :0 :0 AND STOP MAKING FALSE STATEMENTS IN THE FEEBACK SECTION. THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW HOW MUCH OF A FUCKEN LIAR YOU ARE :twak: YOUR FUCKEN PATHERIC *****!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 09:29 AM~11045595
> *KICK ROCKS WITH THAT SPEED SHIT
> *


KICK ROCKS WITH YOUR NON CHROME HAVING ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:05 PM~11046979
> *KICK ROCKS WITH YOUR NON CHROME HAVING ASS!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'll be racing in the super stock class. saw a clean project vehicle yesterday hopefully dude takes my offer


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 12:08 PM~11047006
> *I'll  be racing in the super stock class.  saw a clean project vehicle yesterday hopefully dude takes my offer
> *


Well good luck. Might have to sale the Benz. them good OLE boys are hard.. Money talks in that game.. My cousins and famly do stock / super too.. But we have more fun on back roads... :biggrin:

trying to find pics of his trucks and camero.. Max and I where the only Ford rollerz.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:06 PM~11046989
> *
> *


shit looking like fundi built it!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 12:14 PM~11047054
> *Well good luck. Might have to sale the Benz. them  good OLE boys are hard.. Money talks in that game.. My cousins and famly do stock / super too.. But we have more fun on back roads... :biggrin:
> 
> trying to find pics of his trucks and camero.. Max and I where the only Ford rollerz.. :0
> *


been racing for a long time. don prudohmme stayed down the street from me and his office is near mine!! Vales Verga!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:17 PM~11047078
> *shit looking like fundi built it!!!!
> *


OH WELL, BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0ewNR0RlE8


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 9 2008, 12:20 PM~11047110-->
> 
> 
> 
> been racing for a long time.  don prudohmme stayed down the street from me and his office is near mine!! Vales Verga!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a big cat, you'd weigh a car down the strip!!!!!!
> 
> I'm on the build team. we got female drivers...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:20 PM~11047122
> *OH WELL, BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD
> *


Get you shit up to par!!!!! SDZ will be up there.....Super Walmart lots are great for nose ups....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:30 PM~11047222
> *Get you shit up to par!!!!! SDZ will be up there.....Super Walmart lots are great for nose ups....
> *


 :uh: FALL BACK *****


----------



## 187PURE

ROLLIN OUT THE SHOP DRUNK DEN A MAWFUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:25 PM~11047162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





SDZ!!!!! WHITE GALS!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:32 PM~11047242
> *:uh: FALL BACK *****
> *


 :biggrin: 











 Chicken wing money!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:42 PM~11047342
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken wing money!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


QUESTION: HOW COME WHITE FOLKS NEVER PULL OUT THEIR CASH AND FLOSS IT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 12:30 PM~11047222
> *You a big cat,  you'd weigh a car down the strip!!!!!!
> 
> I'm on the build team. we got female drivers...
> Get you shit up to par!!!!! SDZ will be up there.....Super Walmart lots are great for nose ups....
> *


please leave this topic!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:33 PM~11047261
> *ROLLIN OUT THE SHOP DRUNK DEN A MAWFUCKA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 9 2008, 12:44 PM~11047354-->
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  HOW COME WHITE FOLKS NEVER PULL OUT THEIR CASH AND FLOSS IT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's wing money after we back bumper on you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 9 2008, 12:44 PM~11047356
> *please leave this topic!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHUT UP!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you figure this one out.... :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 12:45 PM~11047365
> *:nono:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:50 PM~11047406
> *That's wing money after we back bumper on you!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** PLEEZ :uh: YOUR FAT ASS MUST GON' SIT ON THE BUMPER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:55 PM~11047460
> ****** PLEEZ :uh: YOUR FAT ASS MUST GON' SIT ON THE BUMPER
> *


 :nono: 

Do I need to put the vid back up!!!!!!!!! We like Gatorade almost frozen too. I95 is a ride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

weak ass ******


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 12:58 PM~11047486
> *weak ass ******
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:57 PM~11047480
> *:nono:
> 
> Do I need to put the vid back up!!!!!!!!!  We like Gatorade almost frozen too. I95 is a ride!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** I DRINK REMY. AND WHAT VIDEO? LET'S SEE THAT BAG OF LAYS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 10:06 AM~11045459
> *ho I did that over 10 years ago!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHICH ONE?


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 12:57 PM~11047480
> *:nono:
> 
> Do I need to put the vid back up!!!!!!!!!  We like Gatorade almost frozen too. I95 is a ride!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS ***** TOLD THE MODS TO BAN ME BECAUSE I WAS SUPPOSSIBLY TALKING ABOUT HIS BITCH ASS DAUGHTER :roflmao: :roflmao: 



FUNDI YOU A WEAK AS *****!!!


----------



## 187PURE

ON A SIDE NOTE, SINCE I TIGHTENED UP THE FRONT END, MOTOR, AND EXHAUST, THE LAC BE MASHING. SPEEDOMETER READ A BEAN WHEN I WAS ON THE TURNPIKE :0 THAT'S GOTTA BE EVERY BIT OF 80MPH, JUDGING THE FACT I'M ON 13s


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 01:02 PM~11047523
> *WHICH ONE?
> *


my trey


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:06 PM~11047556
> *ON A SIDE NOTE, SINCE I TIGHTENED UP THE FRONT END, MOTOR, AND EXHAUST,  THE LAC BE MASHING.  SPEEDOMETER READ A BEAN WHEN I WAS ON THE TURNPIKE :0  THAT'S GOTTA BE EVERY BIT OF 80MPH, JUDGING THE FACT I'M ON 13s
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:44 PM~11047354
> *QUESTION:  HOW COME WHITE FOLKS NEVER PULL OUT THEIR CASH AND FLOSS IT?
> *


 :uh: white people use credit cards


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:12 PM~11047600
> *my trey
> *


YA BOY STILL GOT THA BABY BLUE SUPER NATURAL DUECE H/T


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

engine compartment of the.................


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 9 2008, 03:16 PM~11047646
> *:uh: white people use credit cards
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 01:18 PM~11047656
> *YA BOY STILL GOT THA BABY BLUE SUPER NATURAL DUECE H/T
> *


which one?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 03:33 PM~11047261
> *ROLLIN OUT THE SHOP DRUNK DEN A MAWFUCKA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO THE MOONROOF IN?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:19 PM~11047665
> *which one?
> *


THE BABY BLUE ONE WITH THE PATTERNED TOP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 03:19 PM~11047667
> *SO THE MOONROOF IN?
> *


NAW NOT JYET. THAT'S ME LEAVING MOTION 3 HYDROS. THEY HAD A FAMILY BAR B Q THAT DAY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OH OK, HOW LOW YOUR REAR SIT?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 01:18 PM~11047660
> *engine compartment of the.................
> 
> 
> *


can you post a bigger pic!!!!!!!!!! :0 


187 you seen the vid of the Caddi!!!!!!!! don't play *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:22 PM~11047705
> *NAW NOT JYET.  THAT'S ME LEAVING MOTION 3 HYDROS.  THEY HAD A FAMILY BAR B Q THAT DAY
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 01:19 PM~11047671
> *THE BABY BLUE ONE WITH THE PATTERNED TOP
> *


sold!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:yes: 
The Moments - Gotta Find A Way
http://www.zshare.net/audio/14901082668394eb/


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 01:35 PM~11047852
> *sold!!!!!
> *


So cook out at your pad. or does your wife let black people over!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.imeem.com/people/j7yp5V//music/...s_how_to_party/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:43 PM~11047927
> *http://www.imeem.com/people/j7yp5V//music/...s_how_to_party/
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 03:27 PM~11047773
> *OH OK, HOW LOW YOUR REAR SIT?
> *


ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:43 PM~11047927
> *http://www.imeem.com/people/j7yp5V//music/...s_how_to_party/
> *


 :0 

PHILLI style


Aren't you in this vid!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11047822
> *187 you seen the vid of the Caddi!!!!!!!! don't play *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11047950
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 01:40 PM~11047907
> *So cook out at your pad. or does your wife let black people over!!!!!!! :0
> *


you're not Black so why ask?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 03:46 PM~11047948
> *:0
> 
> PHILLI style
> Aren't you in this vid!!!!!!!
> *


KICK ROCKS FOREST WHITAKER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 03:47 PM~11047963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK'S SO FUNNY??


----------



## 187PURE

I'M OUT YALL. GOTTA PUT GAS IN THE HOGG


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:49 PM~11047985
> *FUCK'S SO FUNNY??
> *


YOU. cubicle / office *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowpro85

whatup


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11047950
> *:dunno:
> *


Hopping till it burns!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

racing wheels that are going on the..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 01:48 PM~11047975
> *KICK ROCKS FOREST WHITAKER
> *


***** said Forest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 01:54 PM~11048031
> *Hopping till it burns!!!
> *


straight garbage!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

drag tires going on the..........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 9 2008, 01:55 PM~11048032-->
> 
> 
> 
> racing wheels that are going on the..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them heavy ass rims. ya bring that shit.. OLE suburbia *****!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 01:56 PM~11048045
> *straight garbage!!!!!!!
> *


***** please. It gets higher then your hot rod will at the light!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2008, 04:45 PM~11047943
> *ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE
> *


YOU GOTTA POST A PIC WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP AND ASS DROPPED :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 03:55 PM~11048032
> *racing wheels that are going on the..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chevelle


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 01:57 PM~11048062
> *drag tires going on the..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












# And now you can practice and improve your reaction time almost anywhere. Used by the best drivers to keep their edge.Sportsman and Pro tree settings (.500/.400)
# Adjustable delay for top or bottom hit
# Adjustable rollout to simulate vehicle
# Adjustable bump up or down
# Automatic power down to conserve battery
# Available with or without storage case
# 9V battery included
# Thumb switch sold separately


 Bubba D you need this to play with the big boys!!!! slow light cutting suburban!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 01:56 PM~11048045
> *X2*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

heads going on the..............


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 04:10 PM~11048177
> *heads going on the..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know i'm right. CHEVELLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 01:47 PM~11047963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*WHAT'S UP BIG LEVA!!!* :wave: :wave:


----------



## God's Son2

what year is the chevelle V?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

induction system going on the.................


----------



## God's Son2

its either a nova or chevelle, must be a nova


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO WHATS BEST CARB FOR RACING, HOLLY OR EDELBROC SP? LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

manifold for the............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 02:19 PM~11048246
> *SO WHATS BEST CARB FOR RACING, HOLLY OR EDELBROC SP? LOL
> *


Holly for a Chevy....

Edelbrock for a Ford...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

headers for the................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:24 PM~11048294
> *Holly for a Chevy....
> 
> Edelbrock for a Ford...
> *


wrong!!!!!!!! you don't know shit!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:24 PM~11048297
> *headers for the................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gonaa make it a sleeper or give it a preddy paint job!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

tranny going into the...........


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 04:19 PM~11048246
> *SO WHATS BEST CARB FOR RACING, HOLLY OR EDELBROC SP? LOL
> *


demon


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 05:24 PM~11048294
> *Holly for a Chevy....
> 
> Edelbrock for a Ford...
> *


THESE OLD HEADS AROUND HERE KEEP TELLING ME A EDELBROC MANIFOLD AND HOLLY CARB A GOOD COMBO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11048308
> *wrong!!!!!!!! you don't know shit!!!!!!!
> *


Don't make me go out to the shed and take picks...... :0 

We run for pinks. Like i said you Hollywood boys don't know shit!!!!!!!!!!Drag racing came from us.. We'll let you have your lowriding!!!!! :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 04:27 PM~11048328
> *tranny going into the...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1966 lincoln continental


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 04:27 PM~11048334
> *THESE OLD HEADS AROUND HERE KEEP TELLING ME A EDELBROC MANIFOLD AND HOLLY CARB  A GOOD COMBO
> *


for daily driving. google race carbs and performance parts and youll find out


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:28 PM~11048340
> *Don't make me go out to the shed and take picks......  :0
> 
> We run for pinks. Like i said you Hollywood boys don't know shit!!!!!!!!!!Drag racing came from us..  We'll let you have your lowriding!!!!! :uh:
> *


take pics sharecropper!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11048334
> *THESE OLD HEADS AROUND HERE KEEP TELLING ME A EDELBROC MANIFOLD AND HOLLY CARB  A GOOD COMBO
> *


It really depend. You got to test and tune on Thurs nights.. It's like having a lowrider. You got parts every where and go to swap meets to get that little tip.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11048334
> *THESE OLD HEADS AROUND HERE KEEP TELLING ME A EDELBROC MANIFOLD AND HOLLY CARB  A GOOD COMBO
> *


just hit me up if you want to know


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:29 PM~11048349
> *take pics sharecropper!!!!!!!
> *


should I pose with a titaaa out for you!!!!! Like i said now your in my area!!!!!!! Talk all the shit you want about my Low skills. But wheel hopping is in my moonshine running blood nigrooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 05:30 PM~11048359
> *just hit me up if you want to know
> *


CUZ I HAD GOT A 350 REBUILT 40 OVER CAMS LIFTER INTAKE CARB HEADERS ETC IN MY OLD 73 CAPRICE AND USE TO RACE FOOLS THE STREETS ALL THE TIME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

stroker kit for the.............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:32 PM~11048376
> *should I pose with a titaaa out for you!!!!! Like i said now your in my area!!!!!!! Talk all the shit you want about my Low skills. But wheel hopping is in my moonshine running blood nigrooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


let's battle *******!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 05:35 PM~11048399
> *stroker kit for the.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF in the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

dont talk about it, be about it :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

cam for the.........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:36 PM~11048405
> *let's battle *******!!!!!!!!!
> *



Cert. Ford racing , ASE Tuner by Nisson / Benz / Yota , and built crate motors in the Chaaaaaaa.... 
How the hell you think I payed for nursing school.. I don't wear short shorts like you . LIFE coach!!!!!!!
:0


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:39 PM~11048440
> *Cert. Ford racing  , ASE Tuner by Nisson / Benz / Yota , and built crate motors in the Chaaaaaaa....
> How the hell you think I payed for nursing school.. I don't wear short shorts like you . LIFE coach!!!!!!!
> :0
> *



:uh: ***** YOU WAS SUCKING DICK ON THE STREET CORNER!!! THAT'S HOW YOU PAID FOR NURSING SCHOOL LEVA!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:32 PM~11048376
> *should I pose with a titaaa out for you!!!!! Like i said now your in my area!!!!!!! Talk all the shit you want about my Low skills. But wheel hopping is in my moonshine running blood nigrooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS ***** GOT'S ME DIEING OVER HERE WITH ALL HIS FUCKEN LIES :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

spark going in the.............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:39 PM~11048440
> *Cert. Ford racing  , ASE Tuner by Nisson / Benz / Yota , and built crate motors in the Chaaaaaaa....
> How the hell you think I payed for nursing school.. I don't wear short shorts like you . LIFE coach!!!!!!!
> :0
> *


let's battle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

shifter for the..............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF where's the "american dream"?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:44 PM~11048471
> *let's battle!!!!!!!!!!
> *


build it!!!!!!!!!! You getting a 30ft enclosed or just the flat bed tow behind the Navi.... Also you been going around to tire shops!!! nows the time to get them free tires!!!! of course those stickers too.. :biggrin: I would hook you up with the 14 volt fire starter gel if i was closer since I'm sponsored on that and tires..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jul 9 2008, 02:19 PM~11048246-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO WHATS BEST CARB FOR RACING, HOLLY OR EDELBROC SP? LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the popular manufactures make GREAT carbs for ANY application. What matters is choosing the right induction (carb/manifold) for YOUR application, whatever that may be. You'd have to tell me the specs of your engine and what your trying to achieve with you car for me to give you a better answer. I'm personally going with the Edlelbrock Endurashine 600cfm electric. It's a great looking and performing carb right out of the box. And it's perfect for stock to mild small blocks. All the vacumes can easiliy be tapped and hardlined with An fittings too so you don't have to run those ugly hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 02:24 PM~11048294
> *Holly for a Chevy....
> 
> Edelbrock for a Ford...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up stupid...go clean your Hancock-trailer :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11048328
> *tranny going into the...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pictures are stuipid, you have to post specs and applications dummie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11048334
> *THESE OLD HEADS AROUND HERE KEEP TELLING ME A EDELBROC MANIFOLD AND HOLLY CARB  A GOOD COMBO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find out for yourself...buy some books. Serious.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 02:47 PM~11048511
> *CF where's the "american dream"?
> *


Ask Fundi..... btw..doesint Fundi look like Saphire when he's with Dusty???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this topic has really turned to crap. And what up with all this "wishful" thinking?? Post some pics of stuff you people OWN!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU START IT OFF THEN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 03:04 PM~11048650
> *this topic has really turned to crap. And what up with all this "wishful" thinking?? Post some pics of stuff you people OWN!
> *


you know what I got . Ive always kept it real... :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 03:05 PM~11048664
> *YOU START IT OFF THEN
> *


I already have...


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 03:07 PM~11048680
> *you know what I got . Ive always kept it real... :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 03:12 PM~11048726
> *I already have...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 04:03 PM~10999601
> *Mods, please keep this posted. It's very important to us.
> 
> 
> Please read carefully...
> Alright people, the date is less than 2 weeks away. Dozens of you are already ticket holders and some of you guys might not have gotten your tickets yet. There are some tickets left. However, if you want to buy them over Layitlow.com, then you must purchase them no later than Friday, July 10th. You DO NOT have to be present or in California to win. If you win the car, you must arrange and handle transport within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Tickets are $20.00ea with a Money Order or $22.00ea with PayPal. I would PayPal if I was you for faster response. Our PayPal address is: [email protected] be sure to include all your personal info including phone numbers.
> 
> If you have any questions, please ask them on this thread. We will answer them. If your ready to buy your tickets, just PM and I'll handle it.
> 
> We will be giving the Impala away along with 3 additional $1,000.00 prizes! So get your raffles ticket(s) now! And don't forget to attend the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

SUV class.. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 9 2008, 04:21 PM~11048811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DID I KNOW THAT PIC WAS ABOUT TO BEAR ITS UGLY HEAD AGAIN :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11048899
> *HOW DID I KNOW THAT PIC WAS ABOUT TO BEAR ITS UGLY HEAD AGAIN  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

:0 :0


----------



## Skim

NOT TO BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT AGAIN BUT WHAT THE FUCK WAS YOU THINKIN TO PUT THAT BULLSHIT ON YOUR DASH FUNDI. I MEAN REALLY, WHOS IDEA WAS IT TO GO INTO THE FABRIC STORE AND SPEND MONEY ON THAT, :0 THOSE COLORS AND THE THUMB TACKS TO DO THE INSTALLATION. AND DIDNT YOU KNOW ****** WAS GONNA CLOWN AS SOON AS THEY SEEN THAT OLE BULLSHIT.

HOPEFULLY YOU BUILD RACE CARS BETTER THAN YOU DID THAT DASH BECAUSE MEDIEVAL TIMES IS THE ONLY SPONSORS YOU MIGHT PICK UP WITH THAT OL SHIT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ignorance is bliss as they say!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 9 2008, 04:51 PM~11049033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2008, 02:34 PM~11017376
> *I know. and I didnt say it in a dissing way to fundi I wasjust trying to figure that one out because an SUV is an SUV and thats like putting barbecue sauce on a birthday cake.*


:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:52 PM~11048555
> *build it!!!!!!!!!!  You getting a 30ft enclosed or just the flat bed tow behind the Navi.... Also you been going around to tire shops!!! nows the time to get them free tires!!!! of course those stickers too.. :biggrin: I would hook you up with the 14 volt fire starter gel if i was closer since I'm sponsored on that and tires..
> *


are you stupid or was your daddy's sperm defective?? you say the dumbest stuff for a *****! I could see if you were white but you're the Blackest fool on here acting the dumbest!!! man act serious because we're trying to uplift this topic. if you don't want to be positive go to another topic and fuck it up!! you're trying to look cute and funny but you look stupid!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 04:32 PM~11048901
> *THE ***** MADE HIS DASH OUT OF A BUNCH OF OLD ASS PRINCE OUTFITS THE ***** THREW AWAY AFTER PURPLE RAIN IN 86.
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 05:52 PM~11049039
> *NOT TO BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT AGAIN BUT WHAT THE FUCK WAS YOU THINKIN TO PUT THAT BULLSHIT ON YOUR DASH FUNDI. I MEAN REALLY, WHOS IDEA WAS IT TO GO INTO THE FABRIC STORE AND SPEND MONEY ON THAT,  :0 THOSE COLORS AND THE THUMB TACKS TO DO THE INSTALLATION. AND DIDNT YOU KNOW ****** WAS GONNA CLOWN AS SOON AS THEY SEEN THAT OLE BULLSHIT.
> 
> HOPEFULLY YOU BUILD RACE CARS BETTER THAN YOU DID THAT DASH BECAUSE MEDIEVAL TIMES IS THE ONLY SPONSORS YOU MIGHT PICK UP WITH THAT OL SHIT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 03:52 PM~11049039
> *NOT TO BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT AGAIN BUT WHAT THE FUCK WAS YOU THINKIN TO PUT THAT BULLSHIT ON YOUR DASH FUNDI. I MEAN REALLY, WHOS IDEA WAS IT TO GO INTO THE FABRIC STORE AND SPEND MONEY ON THAT,  :0 THOSE COLORS AND THE THUMB TACKS TO DO THE INSTALLATION. AND DIDNT YOU KNOW ****** WAS GONNA CLOWN AS SOON AS THEY SEEN THAT OLE BULLSHIT.
> 
> HOPEFULLY YOU BUILD RACE CARS BETTER THAN YOU DID THAT DASH BECAUSE MEDIEVAL TIMES IS THE ONLY SPONSORS YOU MIGHT PICK UP WITH THAT OL SHIT.
> *



HEIL MERLIN!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 9 2008, 06:09 PM~11049160
> *HEIL MERLIN!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fundi needs to get an outfit with the same material :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 04:00 PM~11049091
> *are you stupid or was your daddy's sperm defective??  you say the dumbest stuff for a *****!  I could see if you were white but you're the Blackest fool on here acting the dumbest!!!  man act serious because we're trying to uplift this topic. if you don't  want to be positive go to another topic and fuck it up!!  you're trying to look cute and funny but you look stupid!!!
> *


 Right on. Let's change this topic around. If you guys Fundi, Godson, or whomever else wants to keep acting like a clown go somewhere else please. DBL-V tried to be cool..but you just keep acting stupid Fundi....cool it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 04:45 PM~11048481
> *shifter for the..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so whats the main part going to be? the block? or are you keeping that a secret as well


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 06:12 PM~11049192
> *Right on. Let's change this topic around. If you guys Fundi, Godson, or whomever else wants to keep acting like a clown go somewhere else please. DBL-V tried to be cool..but you just keep acting stupid Fundi....cool it.
> *


dont put me in this!!! you dont see me acting like a clown. if i said something offtopic its only cause double v instigated it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 9 2008, 03:52 PM~11049039-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOT TO BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT AGAIN BUT WHAT THE FUCK WAS YOU THINKIN TO PUT THAT BULLSHIT ON YOUR DASH FUNDI. I MEAN REALLY, WHOS IDEA WAS IT TO GO INTO THE FABRIC STORE AND SPEND MONEY ON THAT,  :0 THOSE COLORS AND THE THUMB TACKS TO DO THE INSTALLATION. AND DIDNT YOU KNOW ****** WAS GONNA CLOWN AS SOON AS THEY SEEN THAT OLE BULLSHIT.
> 
> HOPEFULLY YOU BUILD RACE CARS BETTER THAN YOU DID THAT DASH BECAUSE MEDIEVAL TIMES IS THE ONLY SPONSORS YOU MIGHT PICK UP WITH THAT OL SHIT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4rs ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 9 2008, 03:53 PM~11049040
> *ignorance is bliss as they say!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya 4yrs ago!!!!!!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 04:00 PM~11049091
> *are you stupid or was your daddy's sperm defective??  you say the dumbest stuff for a *****!  I could see if you were white but you're the Blackest fool on here acting the dumbest!!!  man act serious because we're trying to uplift this topic. if you don't  want to be positive go to another topic and fuck it up!!  you're trying to look cute and funny but you look stupid!!!
> *


***** I was asking what are you getting to put it in. see that shows how much you know!!!!!! I have a flat 31ft with tire storage for our Nova.. And the whites give us tires. You will also need a sealed battery to fire that car up. 1600cca and 14 volts. See you don't know shit about the drag game!!!!!!! those cams and headers are going to be a beast to fire.. Learn your craft fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:12 PM~11049192
> *Right on. Let's change this topic around. If you guys Fundi, Godson, or whomever else wants to keep acting like a clown go somewhere else please. DBL-V tried to be cool..but you just keep acting stupid Fundi....cool it.
> *


See there you go. Say one thing but post up other shit.. :uh: 

I did not post up this back and forth shit.. look at the name change!!!! I just stated my opinion on a drag set-up.. I don't comment on you guys and LOwriding at each other. But crate motors I do know and get dirty...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2008, 04:14 PM~11049212
> *dont put me in this!!! you dont see me acting like a clown. if i said something offtopic its only cause double v instigated it.
> *


 You put yourself in this lil'bro. You don't contribute anything positive into this topic. You come in here to "fuel the fire". You don't talk about Lowriding or Black Lowriders. Instead you want to join in on this non-sense. Scotty and I know each other and we're homies so we clown...but it's gotten so out of hand with all you other foo's jumpin' on board it ain't funny no more. You started a White Lowriders topic right? Go over there and help it...we'll tend to this one.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2008, 04:14 PM~11049212
> *dont put me in this!!! you dont see me acting like a clown. if i said something offtopic its only cause double v instigated it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 04:19 PM~11049258
> *See there you go. Say one thing but post up other shit.. :uh:
> 
> I did not post up this back and forth shit.. look at the name change!!!! I just stated my opinion on a drag set-up.. I don't comment on you guys and LOwriding at each other. But crate motors I do know and get dirty...
> *


whatever..i dont want to hear it foo...stop posting your crap and stupid images and be serious or leave


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:28 PM~11049330
> *whatever..i dont want to hear it foo...stop posting your crap and stupid images and be serious or leave
> *


who posted that shit. Not me!!!!!!!!! :uh: As you see there a instigator here.. I only posted my real rides and opinions and would tell you the same to your face..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 04:32 PM~11049350
> *who posted that shit. Not me!!!!!!!!! :uh:  As you see there a instigator here.. I only posted my real rides and opinions and would tell you the same to your face..
> *


you posting those stupid ass off topic images. you understand...just help in changing this topic for the better is all I'm asking. can u do that?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:34 PM~11049371
> *you posting those stupid ass off topic images. you understand...just help in changing this topic for the better is all I'm asking. can u do that?
> *


  

as long as you guys get of realtalk/backbumper/neighe/jacktheripper/ben nutts. :uh: some of you cannot figure he been posting the same pics under so many names. He also scammed other riders out of money for bogus set-ups!!!!!! he's got a ass whooping coming from VA - CAL. I know sum members looking for him.. But yet you guys flow with it..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 04:39 PM~11049411
> *
> 
> as long as you guys get of realtalk/backbumper/neighe/jacktheripper/ben  nutts.  :uh: some of you cannot figure he been posting the same pics under so many names. He also scammed other riders out of money for bogus set-ups!!!!!! he's got a ass whooping coming from  VA - CAL. I know sum members looking for him.. But yet you guys flow with it..
> *


That goes for him to. Personally, I think everyone should just leave you alone, even though you gotta Hancock-Trailer, it's been dug into the ground. I feel like daddy in here and all you fools are my brats or something :uh: "he did this, she said that" blah blah blah...just cool it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:46 PM~11049484
> *That goes for him to. Personally, I think everyone should just leave you alone, even though you gotta Hancock-Trailer, it's been dug into the ground. I feel like daddy in here and all you fools are my brats or something :uh: "he did this, she said that" blah blah blah...just cool it.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Look at this picture of walt Prey..over 30 years ago...he's not Black, but it's still anice pic to see none the less...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:52 PM~11049518
> *Look at this picture of walt Prey..over 30 years ago...he's not Black, but it's still anice pic to see none the less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that Gypsy rose.. Nice car. and love the rims..


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 06:21 PM~11049269
> *You put yourself in this lil'bro. You don't contribute anything positive into this topic. You come in here to "fuel the fire". You don't talk about Lowriding or Black Lowriders. Instead you want to join in on this non-sense. Scotty and I know each other and we're homies so we clown...but it's gotten so out of hand with all you other foo's jumpin' on board it ain't funny no more. You started a White Lowriders topic right? Go over there and help it...we'll tend to this one.
> *


i have posted plenty of positive stuff in this topic like videos, compliments and what have you. and i will leave it at that.


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 04:39 PM~11049411
> *
> 
> as long as you guys get of realtalk/backbumper/neighe/jacktheripper/ben  nutts.  :uh: some of you cannot figure he been posting the same pics under so many names. He also scammed other riders out of money for bogus set-ups!!!!!! he's got a ass whooping coming from  VA - CAL. I know sum members looking for him.. But yet you guys flow with it..
> *



FUCKEN LIAR!!! POST UP THE PROOF OR SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jul 9 2008, 04:56 PM~11049559-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that Gypsy rose.. Nice car. and love the rims..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, It's The Suicide Blonde :uh: those are dummie rims u goof...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Jul 9 2008, 04:57 PM~11049567
> *i have posted plenty of positive stuff in this topic like videos, compliments and what have you. and i will leave it at that.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 04:39 PM~11049411
> *
> 
> as long as you guys get of realtalk/backbumper/neighe/jacktheripper/ben  nutts.  :uh: some of you cannot figure he been posting the same pics under so many names. He also scammed other riders out of money for bogus set-ups!!!!!! he's got a ass whooping coming from  VA - CAL. I know sum members looking for him.. But yet you guys flow with it..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR FULL OF SHIT. JUST LIKE YOU SAID THAT YOU WAS SENDING PEOPLE OVER TO SEE NEIGE AFTER HE CLOWNED YOUR PUNK ASS :0 :0 NOTHING HAPPENED TO HIM :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 9 2008, 05:04 PM~11049609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR FULL OF SHIT. JUST LIKE YOU SAID THAT YOU WAS SENDING PEOPLE OVER TO SEE NEIGE AFTER HE CLOWNED YOUR PUNK ASS :0  :0  NOTHING HAPPENED TO HIM :0  :0
> *


 Just leave it alone bro, it ain't worth it...lets clean this topic up.


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 05:05 PM~11049617
> *Just leave it alone bro, it ain't worth it...lets clean this topic up.
> *


WITH ALL DO RESPECT BRO, I CAN'T JUST SIT HERE AND WATCH HIS ASS LIE THROUGH HIS FUCKEN TEETH. HE'S MADE SO MANY FALSE STATEMENTS THAT IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY :uh: 

HE TALKS ALL THIS SHIT WITH NO FUCKEN PROOF. TALK ABOUT BEING A BITCH ASS *****


----------



## God's Son2

i think everyone will enjoy this video. 
check out the 61drop!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-cwEzPraI


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 05:03 PM~11049605
> *No, It's The Suicide Blonde :uh: those are dummie rims u goof...
> Thanks.
> *


It looked like the rose and I talking about the rims that are on the car now.. See what I mean. You being a smart ass!!! i was comment on a car and there you go!!!!!

I like the rims on the car now. they are supremes aren't they.. :banghead: 










this car had suprems on it when I saw it..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2008, 04:14 PM~11049212
> *dont put me in this!!! you dont see me acting like a clown. if i said something offtopic its only cause double v instigated it.
> *


I don't instigate!!! you fools come in here talking shit and then I let you all have it!! I never start with anybody, I just finish it but you fools are glutens for punishment!!! like I said go to your thread and do your thing and let us do ours in here plain and simple!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER+Jul 9 2008, 05:06 PM~11049626-->
> 
> 
> 
> WITH ALL DO RESPECT BRO, I CAN'T JUST SIT HERE AND WATCH HIS ASS LIE THROUGH HIS FUCKEN TEETH. HE'S MADE SO MANY FALSE STATEMENTS THAT IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY :uh:
> 
> HE TALKS ALL THIS SHIT WITH NO FUCKEN PROOF. TALK ABOUT BEING A BITCH ASS *****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand, but this is not the topic to fight in.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 05:14 PM~11049680
> *It looked like the rose and I talking about the rims that are on the car now.. See what I mean. You being a smart ass!!! i was comment on a car and there you go!!!!!
> 
> I like the rims on the car now. they are supremes aren't they.. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this car had suprems on it when I saw it..
> *


It has daytons now.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 05:20 PM~11049709
> *I don't instigate!!!  you fools come in here talking shit and then I let you all have it!! I never start with anybody, I just finish it but you fools are glutens for punishment!!!  like I said go to your thread and do your thing and let us do ours in here plain and simple!!!!!
> *


 hno: 

You hitting the pavement yet.. Get those parts for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 07:20 PM~11049709
> *I don't instigate!!!  you fools come in here talking shit and then I let you all have it!! I never start with anybody, I just finish it but you fools are glutens for punishment!!!  like I said go to your thread and do your thing and let us do ours in here plain and simple!!!!!
> *


Double V, you know i never talked bad about you or your cars. i highly respect you and your cars. i even cut it up with you on the phone. no need to segregate, thats harsh. my thread is open for everyone (and its not to segregate, just to find the history of whites and lowriding), i am not going to kick anyone out. 187pure and i are cool and he knows that i post positive Black comments in here. i got black people in my family, my nephews are interacial, so are blood is mixed. i got a black Jesus for an avitar for crying out loud. never have i made a racial comment and i never will. i wont be racist in front of you or behind your back. i'm down. but people trying to kick me out of here because i am white and tell me to go to my thread is wrong and it is going backwards when we need to go forwards.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2008, 05:34 PM~11049804
> *Double V, you know i never talked bad about you or your cars. i highly respect you and your cars. i even cut it up with you on the phone. no need to segregate, thats harsh. my thread is open for everyone (and its not to segregate, just to find the history of whites and lowriding), i am not going to kick anyone out. 187pure and i are cool and he knows that i post positive Black comments in here. i got black people in my family, my nephews are interacial, so are blood is mixed. i got a black Jesus for an avitar for crying out loud. never have i made a racial comment and i never will. i wont be racist in front of you or behind your back. i'm down. but people trying to kick me out of here because i am white and tell me to go to my thread is wrong and it is going backwards when we need to go forwards.
> *


 :werd: :werd: 

Next time you areup this way you need to get at me!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

its funny that every 1 on here not this topic, say that i act black lol i dont see how


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 05:42 PM~11049869
> *its funny that every 1 on here not this topic but say that i act black lol i dont see how
> *


English please


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

read it again


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I did. It don't make sense. It's not written right.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

my bad i never went to high school


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 05:42 PM~11049869
> *its funny that every 1 on here not this topic but say that i act black lol i dont see how
> *


su gracioso que cada 1 en aquí no este tema pero dice que actúo lol ***** que yo me puse ve cómo

:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 04:16 PM~11049231
> *4rs ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ya 4yrs ago!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ***** I was asking what are you getting to put it in. see that shows how much you know!!!!!! I have a flat 31ft with tire storage for our Nova.. And the whites give us tires. You will also need a sealed battery to fire that car up. 1600cca and 14 volts. See you don't know shit about the drag game!!!!!!! those cams and headers are going to be a beast to fire.. Learn your craft fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry for misunderstanding you homie but it keeps sounding like you clowning around. get at me on the p.m. tip and we can chop it up!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is it because i dress how i dress? is it becuase i get my hair braided by my gurl thats black? is it becuase i hang with blacks? because i listin to the muzik i listin to?the cars i like how does that make me wanabe black? im filipino and proud of it, dont want to be black why would i? im just venting :biggrin: i can care less of a hater 4 real  i guess i was brought up around blacks , gangs etc that i can relate to my homies more than anybody else ya know? its what i know and how i know


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11049990
> *sorry for misunderstanding you homie but it keeps sounding like you clowning around.  get at me on the p.m. tip and we can chop it up!!
> *


ya I was being real. Kaddi will tell you. I build monsters and could even get your SUV at 30mpg...i love my V-8. And do what others do and hit that pavement and Beg. Hell I got hydro's , tires , and the Batt hook up that way.. Even that shity fabric was free.. :rofl: :rofl: 

But you learn. this ones going to be stock , crome motor parts , aircraft set-up. Fuck it. I got to show them fleets whats up!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 06:02 PM~11050019
> *is it because i dress how i dress? is it becuase i get my hair braided by my gurl thats black? is it becuase i hang with blacks? because i listin to the muzik i listin to?the cars i like how does that make me wanabe black? im filipino and proud of it, dont want to be black why would i? im just venting :biggrin:  i can care less of a hater 4 real   i guess i was brought up around blacks , gangs etc that i can relate to my homies more than anybody else ya know? its what i know and how i know
> *



このトピック　素晴らしくて、..黒いローライダー糸としておかしく束になる　道化役者でそれが別々であるが、扱われた同等の人であることを望んでいる。 私はあなたのポイント〔点〕..を入手しました。 私はあなたbro..を触ります。 

このトピック　素晴らしくて、..黒いローライダー糸としておかしく束になる　道化役者でそれが別々であるが、扱われた同等の人であることを望んでいる。 私はあなたのポイント〔点〕..を入手しました。 私はあなたbro..を触ります。 


> *Translation
> Shut up!!!!! Don't want your history!!!!!!! lets get moved on!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

japanese i can read a lil :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 06:09 PM~11050083
> *japanese i can read a lil :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 06:02 PM~11050019
> *is it because i dress how i dress? is it becuase i get my hair braided by my gurl thats black? is it becuase i hang with blacks? because i listin to the muzik i listin to?the cars i like how does that make me wanabe black? im filipino and proud of it, dont want to be black why would i? im just venting :biggrin:  i can care less of a hater 4 real   i guess i was brought up around blacks , gangs etc that i can relate to my homies more than anybody else ya know? its what i know and how i know
> *



How old are you bro?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Base commander.. Her car. This sister is right too...

I got to find her club coming in. Them peeps roll deep and dark!!!!!!!!!! All strokers and blowers.. even got tags on some them shits...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 9 2008, 05:34 PM~11049804
> *Double V, you know i never talked bad about you or your cars. i highly respect you and your cars. i even cut it up with you on the phone. no need to segregate, thats harsh. my thread is open for everyone (and its not to segregate, just to find the history of whites and lowriding), i am not going to kick anyone out. 187pure and i are cool and he knows that i post positive Black comments in here. i got black people in my family, my nephews are interacial, so are blood is mixed. i got a black Jesus for an avitar for crying out loud. never have i made a racial comment and i never will. i wont be racist in front of you or behind your back. i'm down. but people trying to kick me out of here because i am white and tell me to go to my thread is wrong and it is going backwards when we need to go forwards.
> *


you cool with me homie!!!!!!! we all need to chill!! I love everybody even fundi!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 06:34 PM~11050286
> *you cool with me homie!!!!!!!  we all need to chill!! I love everybody even fundi!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 9 2008, 06:02 PM~11050019
> *is it because i dress how i dress? is it becuase i get my hair braided by my gurl thats black? is it becuase i hang with blacks? because i listin to the muzik i listin to?the cars i like how does that make me wanabe black? im filipino and proud of it, dont want to be black why would i? im just venting :biggrin:  i can care less of a hater 4 real   i guess i was brought up around blacks , gangs etc that i can relate to my homies more than anybody else ya know? its what i know and how i know
> *


It's because of all that. If you were white, they'd call you a "******". I was the same way when I was a teenager. I looked like an idiot to everyone outside my social circle. I had an identity issue with myself. I emulated, imitated, digested and absorbed all the stereo-typical crap around me. Just so I could feel like I belonged and had status around my peers. I was not being myself, I was frontin' and i didn't even know it and had somebody challenged me, I would defend this stupidity. Oh how I regret it. It was self-hate (as Tookie Williams described) that I was plagued with bro. Total "dys-education' (diseased-education) 

Your the victim of the same thing. Your world is "this big" (small). Subconciously your trying to fit in and have status with the only socils circle you've made available to yourself. You don't realize this yet. Once you expand your mind, your lifestyle and social circle you'll slowly start to change. Trust me. And then one day like Gangster said "you'll stop being the man and become one"

Trust me on this, I know.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 06:51 PM~11050430
> *It's because of all that. If you were white, they'd call you a "******". I was the same way when I was a teenager. I looked like an idiot to everyone outside my social circle. I had an identity issue with myself. I emulated, imitated, digested and absorbed all the stereo-typical crap around me. Just so I could feel like I belonged and had status around my peers. I was not being myself, I was frontin' and i didn't even know it and had somebody challenged me, I would defend this stupidity. Oh how I regret it. It was self-hate (as Tookie Williams described) that I was plagued with bro. Total "dys-education' (diseased-education)
> 
> Your the victim of the same thing. Your world is "this big" (small). Subconciously your trying to fit in and have status with the only socils circle you've made available to yourself. You don't realize this yet. Once you expand your mind, your lifestyle and social circle you'll slowly start to change. Trust me. And then one day like Gangster said "you'll stop being the man and become one"
> 
> Trust me on this, I know.
> *


bla bla bla....

I hear you talk all that but when a brotha opens his mouth on the political tip or on the real. You blast them as a racist or oreo.. I'm not putting you persay on blast but. This whole topic been like that. Some took my comments to heart intsead of looking deeper in what I said. I can't help I'm a very deep thinker. now lets think. Whats a ******............... Okay. so whats wrong with hating one.. Yes to a no heart person that sounds like i said I hate blacks. but lets go back and see what I said.. I hate uneducated ignorance. is that better? So bla bla bla. You siad it your self be yourself. And my self is a comical/polital / racist / analist.. and thats real. I see comedy in everything and word play. Nothing to do with hate of anybody. Just dumb peaple.. 

Okay I'm done. GD white woman burnt my damn Tollhouse cookies. I ain't got shit to snack on now in the shop!!!!!!!!! fat ***** got to eat and get dirty!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi who builds your motors?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 07:19 PM~11050644
> *bla bla bla....
> 
> I hear you talk all that but when a brotha opens his mouth on the political tip or on the real. You blast them as a racist or oreo..  I'm not putting you persay on blast but. This whole topic been like that. Some took my comments to heart intsead of looking deeper in what I said. I can't help I'm a very deep thinker. now lets think. Whats a ******............... Okay. so whats wrong with hating one..  Yes to a no heart person that sounds like i said I hate blacks. but lets go back and see what I said.. I hate uneducated ignorance. is that better? So bla bla bla. You siad it your self be yourself. And my self is a comical/polital / racist / analist.. and thats real. I see comedy in everything and word play. Nothing to do with hate of anybody. Just dumb peaple..
> 
> Okay I'm done. GD white woman burnt my damn Tollhouse cookies. I ain't got shit to snack on now in the shop!!!!!!!!! fat ***** got to eat and get dirty!!! :angry:
> *


You don't deserve an articulate response anymore from me black Dusty Rhodes...get outta here!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 07:23 PM~11050665
> *fundi who builds your motors?
> *


I can do the new stuff. For the older cars my cousins and old shade tree bro's do. You know the ones that fix a fuel rail with a cig out the side of there mouth... :biggrin: 

They are act a whole deep club at my church. I'm trained in 4.6 / 5.0 . and and newer GM stuff. also raced burners in 94 before FAF fucked the scene up and advance auto got all the parts.. I'm still learning some of these old farts tricks.. But that sound of them Cams and blowers makes you shit your pants on the line!!!!!!!! 

Local drag strips after hours or before hours are your friend.. Some of those super sponsor guys just throw the shit away after one run or almost free.. like hydro shows just got to be there.. Put in work..  


But I can build a motor. Just a better tuner or the new shit. I'm serious I can get your MPG up on SUV's. Mine gets 30plus.. And our Excursion (gas) will tow and go 25mpg. I have rebuilt both those motors... If I keep my truck I will prob try for a diesel swap. me and my cousins..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 07:28 PM~11050700
> *You don't deserve an articulate response anymore from me black Dusty Rhodes...get outta here!!!
> *


see what I mean. deep brotha's scare you!!!!!!!!


And V . fuel inject that Bitch!!!!!!!!!! Our street laws are way diff then you guys. we can roll razor cut slicks on the road.. As long as your not spraying they let you ride.. But I did a Vet. with a breif case in the trunk.. open up the back and all you saw was a leather case.. open case 30pd bottle.. wet shot.. for the weekend. 19's on the front 22 on the back.


----------



## Eazy

The homies out dippin this past Sunday....


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 9 2008, 07:53 PM~11050904
> *The homies out dippin this past Sunday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Cars look good.. But damn The bell :scrutinize: You'll must be at $5 a gallon up there..


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 09:55 PM~11050938
> *:0
> 
> Cars look good.. But damn The bell :scrutinize:  You'll must be at $5 a gallon up there..
> *


* :roflmao: Nah homie, we didn't eat at the TBell, we on a different parking lot; LEE'S Chicken fool!*


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 9 2008, 07:57 PM~11050957
> * :roflmao: Nah homie, we didn't eat at the TBell, we on a different parking lot;  LEE'S Chicken fool!
> *


ya hopping / road bounce and shitty fake taco's.... :nono: I had to do a emergancy. pull over on the lead caddi one time. Not pretty on the interstate.. Hence no more cheap taco's and group rides.. ( kids) (leather interior) not pretty!!!!


Your roads look good up there :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11051007
> *ya hopping / road bounce and shitty  fake taco's.... :nono:  I had to do a emergancy. pull over on the lead caddi one time. Not pretty on the interstate.. Hence no more cheap taco's and group rides.. ( kids) (leather interior) not pretty!!!!
> Your roads look good up there :biggrin:
> *



They cool in some spots but we notorious for pot holes, especially downtown. The county got the best roads...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 9 2008, 09:05 PM~11051032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Man, what is Young Hogg thinkin'???? remember all that shit he used to talk in his videos? This was taken this past Sunday...wrinkled gucci on his rims, handi cap plaque, NICE licence plate frame and grill emblem... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Super Natural...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 08:39 PM~11051355
> *Man, what is Young Hogg thinkin'???? remember all that shit he used to talk in his videos? This was taken this past Sunday...wrinkled gucci on his rims, handi cap plaque, NICE licence plate frame and grill emblem... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> *


maybe just a dailey driver. I mean damn hate will you !!!!!!!!!! handi sticker up there for a reason..  All that preaching and then.............You be talking in circles...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 08:47 PM~11051430
> *maybe just a dailey driver. I mean damn hate will you !!!!!!!!!! handi sticker up there for a reason..  All that preaching and then.............You be talking in circles...
> *


Thats what i'm doing? hating? Hogg was the guy that ALWAYS preached about being clean and then he comes out with the pace car for the garbageman 500 :uh: :uh: :uh:
That handi sticker is there cuzz the car is handi capped, not him...

get the fuck out of here...your annoying to


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 08:58 PM~11051564
> *Thats what i'm doing? hating? Hogg was the guy that ALWAYS preached about being clean and then he comes out with the pace car for the garbageman 500 :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> That handi sticker is there cuzz the car is handi capped, not him...
> 
> get the fuck out of here...your annoying to
> *


Soft shelled *****. Truth hurts. I just stated my opinion on your comments.. Some ones got to be handi to have that tag... And so what. It's a ride.. Shit you super brothas kill me with that shit. Like everything has to be on a trailor.. ***** you need to get out and ride. Feel the road . That's what its all about..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 07:36 PM~11050779
> *I can do the new stuff. For the older cars my cousins and old shade tree bro's do. You know the ones that fix a fuel rail with a cig out the side of there mouth... :biggrin:
> 
> They are act a whole deep club at my church. I'm trained in 4.6 / 5.0 . and and newer GM stuff. also raced burners in 94 before FAF fucked the scene up and advance auto got all the parts.. I'm still learning some of these old farts tricks..  But that sound of them Cams and blowers makes you shit your pants on the line!!!!!!!!
> 
> Local drag strips after hours or before hours are your friend.. Some of those super sponsor guys just throw the shit away after one run or almost free.. like hydro shows just got to be there.. Put in work..
> But I can build a motor. Just a better tuner or the new shit. I'm serious I can get your MPG up on SUV's. Mine gets 30plus.. And our Excursion (gas) will tow and go 25mpg. I have rebuilt both those motors... If I keep my truck I will prob try for a diesel swap. me and my cousins..
> *


well we gotta talk then homie!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 07:41 PM~11050824
> *see what I mean. deep brotha's scare you!!!!!!!!
> And V . fuel inject that Bitch!!!!!!!!!!  Our street laws are way diff then you guys. we can roll razor cut slicks on the road.. As long as your not spraying they let you ride.. But I did a Vet. with a breif case in the trunk.. open up the back and all you saw was a leather case.. open case 30pd bottle.. wet shot.. for the weekend. 19's on the front 22 on the back.
> *


no injection here baby boy!!!! dominator carbs all the way!! we can roll whatever we want out here. I live in hotrod central in case you forgot!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 09:36 PM~11052061
> *well we gotta talk then homie!!!!
> *


If I was closer I would tune that Benz for you. Drive it like it was a German made one!!!! Autobahn is crazy. turn them blinkers on and go for it!!!!!!!!  

Sale the Navi get you a Dolley and a flat 31ft.. and a Bully dog tuner. I bet you'll love to drive your car to the track.. the damn truck will pull and do burn outs in tow!!!! 3 inch tips 50's mufflers and you'll get 45mpg on diesel pulling across the state.. That's with AC running..  

I know SUV's and trucks!!!!!!

Hell sale your baby ( Benz) get a inclosed and keep a rolling shop. One of our church members got one with a damn Kitchen and sleeper. has a extra motor , tires on top , and tools. we sit out all night at the track..big ass cook out and run.

When you get into it, tunning on thurs , heat racing after 8pm fri-Sun nights.. ( best for pavement conditions) practice your lights... That"s the key..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 09:49 PM~11052181
> *no injection here baby boy!!!!  dominator carbs all the way!!  we can roll whatever we want out here. I live in hotrod central in case you forgot!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Make shure you use clear tint for the back fender panel. that rubber from them Mickeys smears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 09:33 PM~11052019
> *Soft shelled *****. Truth hurts. I just stated my opinion on your comments.. Some ones got to be handi to have that tag... And so what. It's a ride.. Shit you super brothas kill me with that shit. Like everything has to be on a trailor.. ***** you need to get out and ride. Feel the road . That's what its all about..
> *


When you talk bigg kawkaw and you bust out with a Sanford and Son special...what do you expect?? I've been riding longer than you Dusty...what are you talking about?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 09:52 PM~11052221
> *When you talk bigg kawkaw and you bust out with a Sanford and Son special...what do you expect?? I've been riding longer than you Dusty...what are you talking about?
> *


I feel you . But this Coast is diff. You might get 2 rider's in 3 cities. so what ever is out you are grateful to see.. Wire wheels are very rare. And the looks you get are utter discuss from your Own at that!!!!!!!! :uh: 


I had a Kat pull up on my Master and tell me . "When you getting sum 24" those would much better then them tiny wheels".. Hell even in my truck these fools would not get the white wall tires.. To much work for these Black magic advance auto loving fools over here.. That's why I whooped that ass in unfinished for the past 2-3 years. sick of seeing 20 plus and 150 tvs on air..  

Like I said you got to remember they put 20 plus on everything over here like they put wires on everything over there.. I'm not even going to mention Buick vent guard!!!! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 09:50 PM~11052193
> *If I was closer I would tune that Benz for you. Drive it like it was a German made one!!!! Autobahn is crazy. turn them blinkers on and go for it!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sale the Navi get you a Dolley and a flat 31ft.. and a Bully dog tuner. I bet you'll love to drive your car to the track.. the damn truck will pull and do burn outs in tow!!!! 3 inch tips 50's mufflers and you'll get 45mpg on diesel pulling across the state.. That's with AC running..
> 
> I know SUV's and trucks!!!!!!
> 
> Hell sale your baby ( Benz) get a inclosed and keep a rolling shop. One of our church members got one with a damn Kitchen and sleeper. has a extra motor , tires on top , and tools. we sit out all night at the track..big ass cook out and run.
> 
> When you get into it, tunning on thurs , heat racing after 8pm fri-Sun nights.. ( best for pavement conditions) practice your lights... That"s the key..
> *


benz has been sold!!! like I said my family has been racing before they were ridin'! we have a big reputation homie. they want me to race on Pinks but when they find out who a ***** belongs they cheese like Mikey Mouse!!! I have a 30 foot trailer and a hauler. remember me and my Uncle own a shop....... my cousin has a speed shop and so forth. you didn't see the motor in that duece? that's 700 hp plus for the street!!! I went to school with John Arias' daughter. a lot of the old timers raced with my dad when he a 32 coupe with a strong flathead! you need to see how we put it down!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 10:01 PM~11052288
> *benz has been sold!!!  like I said my family has been racing before they were ridin'! we have a big reputation homie.  they want me to race on Pinks but when they find out who a ***** belongs they cheese like Mikey Mouse!!!  I have a 30 foot trailer and a hauler.  remember me and my Uncle own a shop.......  my cousin has a speed shop and so forth.  you didn't see the motor in that duece?  that's 700 hp plus for the street!!! I went to school with John Arias' daughter. a lot of the old timers raced with my dad when he a 32 coupe with a strong flathead!  you need to see how we put it down!!!
> *


The race game is like that. them boys are more secret then Lowriders modding during the winter!!!!!!! hence why i knew you where not going to post pics of your act set-up... You ain't slick.. I know the game. ***** just post up run times and let them guess!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 9 2008, 03:56 PM~11048045
> *straight garbage!!!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## 187PURE

FOR THE CHOLOS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zw1gaVWyZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0YmAsTtb6c&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 10 2008, 08:22 AM~11054344
> *THANK YOU
> *


get your top done? ..... 


whats the imagona excuse this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 09:52 PM~11052214
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Make shure you use clear tint for the back fender panel. that rubber from them Mickeys smears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** I know how to build a car!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 10:04 PM~11052317
> *The race game is like that. them boys are more secret then Lowriders modding during the winter!!!!!!! hence why i knew you where not going to post pics of your act set-up... You ain't slick.. I know the game. ***** just post up run times and let them guess!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


setup????? ***** what you talking 'bout!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 09:44 AM~11054986
> *get your top done?  .....
> whats the imagona excuse this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chill out *****!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 10:02 AM~11055152
> *setup????? ***** what you talking 'bout!!!!
> *


pics of your motor!!!!!!! :nono: It's a big no. around here. even hard to get into some of these kats shops..


187 kills me......


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHAS.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 10:17 AM~11055305
> *pics of your motor!!!!!!! :nono:  It's a big no. around here. even hard to get into some of these kats shops..
> 187 kills me......
> *


motor isn't done obviously fool ass if I just got the car!!!!! you see the motor in that duece *****? imagine my engine 3x's as hot!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 10 2008, 10:17 AM~11055306
> *SUP BROTHAS.........
> *


waddup homie!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11055335
> *motor isn't done obviously fool ass if I just got the car!!!!!  you see the motor in that duece *****?  imagine my engine 3x's as hot!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

It's about them numbers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

type of seats going in the.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 10:25 AM~11055380
> *:0
> 
> It's about them numbers!!!!!!!!!
> *


when the car is done and I run it don't you think I'll post pics and times???? is your brain working???????


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11055407
> *when the car is done and I run it don't you think I'll post pics and times????  is your brain working???????
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 10:26 AM~11055385
> *type of seats going in the.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make sure you get the adj. ones.. some of those are like wearing tight ass pants.. no give. Made for the average 5.5 racer or woman..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11055407
> *when the car is done and I run it don't you think I'll post pics and times????  is your brain working???????
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

another subject.. for you Bubba B!!!!

What your take on Jesse Jasksons comments :dunno: 

I think he was just being real!!! And some blacks got sand in there vaginia's!!!!!!!!




> * Jackson was appearing on Fox News on July 6 when a microphone picked up his remark suggesting that Obama was ``talking down to black people'' in recent speeches at black churches, according to a tape of the comments played on the Fox News Channel.
> 
> He then said, referring to Obama, ``I want to cut his nuts off,'' according to the Fox News Web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 10:50 AM~11055604
> *another subject.. for you Bubba B!!!!
> 
> What your take on Jesse Jasksons comments  :dunno:
> 
> I think he was just being real!!! And some blacks got sand in there vaginia's!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 SO YOUR A *********** NOW???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 10:51 AM~11055614
> *:0  SO YOUR A *********** NOW???
> *


Okay V I know you told me to chill but this fucker is crazy. this will be the one time i respond to your shit ben.

get the fuck out!!!!!!!!!! Every time a post come up you post . get a life , suck you man off , I don't give a fuck!!!!!! Now you will get IP ban you keep fucking around. Make peace and get the fuck on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have no say in calling any one out of name. your white/ latin!!!!!!!!!!!! either your mental or just don't get it dude.. how many of your names do they have to ban.. Now go..... Your back on ignore...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 01:00 PM~11055690
> *Okay V I know you told me to chill but this fucker is crazy. this will be the one time i respond to your shit ben.
> 
> get the fuck out!!!!!!!!!! Every time a post come up you post . get a life , suck you man off , I don't give a fuck!!!!!! Now you will get IP ban you keep fucking around. Make peace and get the fuck on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have no say in calling any one out of name. your white/ latin!!!!!!!!!!!!  either your mental or just don't get it dude.. how many of your names do they have to ban.. Now go.....  Your back on ignore...
> *


SMARTEST THING YOU SAID SINCE YOU BEEN IN THE THREAD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 10:50 AM~11055604
> *another subject.. for you Bubba B!!!!
> 
> What your take on Jesse Jasksons comments  :dunno:
> 
> I think he was just being real!!! And some blacks got sand in there vaginia's!!!!!!!!
> *


Jackson is a floor flushing pimp!!!!! I never liked him because he's a grandstander!!!! He ain't about shit!!!! He had his chance and he fucked it off by running his big mouth!! Obama is just saying, "****** get off your ass and stop blaming the white man and take control of your communities, schools, businesses and family!!!" I'm done speaking!!!!!!


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 11:00 AM~11055690
> *Okay V I know you told me to chill but this fucker is crazy. this will be the one time i respond to your shit ben.
> 
> get the fuck out!!!!!!!!!! Every time a post come up you post . get a life , suck you man off , I don't give a fuck!!!!!! Now you will get IP ban you keep fucking around. Make peace and get the fuck on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have no say in calling any one out of name. your white/ latin!!!!!!!!!!!!  either your mental or just don't get it dude.. how many of your names do they have to ban.. Now go.....  Your back on ignore...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH GO AHEAD AND CRY TO THE MODS AGAIN!!! :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 11:07 AM~11055754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAH GO AHEAD AND CRY TO THE MODS AGAIN!!! :buttkick:
> *


do I have to whip ass today?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 10 2008, 11:05 AM~11055736-->
> 
> 
> 
> SMARTEST THING YOU SAID SINCE YOU BEEN IN THE THREAD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: i say a lot of smart things. you just chose to listen and think this time...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:05 AM~11055737
> *Jackson is a floor flushing pimp!!!!!  I never liked him because he's a grandstander!!!!  He ain't about shit!!!!  He had his chance and he fucked it off by running his big mouth!!  Obama is just saying, "****** get off your ass and stop blaming the white man and take control of your communities, schools, businesses and family!!!"  I'm done speaking!!!!!!
> *


  Yup and sad he falls back on his Black panther days and that kats so far off from them Bro's....


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:09 AM~11055764
> *do I have to whip ass today?
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: NOT AT ALL MISTER DOUBLE D


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 11:09 AM~11055770
> *:biggrin:  i say a lot of smart things. you just chose to listen and think this time...
> Yup and sad he falls back on his Black panther days and that kats so far off from them Bro's....
> *


MIERDA!!! :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi what's the best wheel and tire size for super stock in the rear?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:09 AM~11055764
> *do I have to whip ass today?
> *


Va topic got him on ignore. he keeps popping back up and talking to himself. even came back trying to be cool and was called out.. Mods PM me about him. I did nothing. they fend to bring the heat down on that ass. IP ban!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:11 AM~11055783
> *fundi what's the best wheel and tire size for super stock in the rear?
> *


Hard to say . I will put in work for you though and find out. it's like the hop game. every one has there thing.. 

I'm the tunner and parts Bitch!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

no banning please!!! we're all men in here so let's keep on talking about ****** racing and riding!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 11:15 AM~11055812
> *Hard to say . I will put in work for you though and find out. it's like the hop game. every one has there thing..
> 
> I'm the tunner and parts Bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


walk your Black ass out to your shed and look at the Nova!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 11:12 AM~11055790
> *Va topic got him on ignore. he keeps popping back up and talking to himself. even came back trying to be cool and was called out..  Mods PM me about him. I did nothing. they fend to bring the heat down on that ass. IP ban!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*SOMEBODY WENT CRYING TO THE MODS LIKE A LITTLE BITCH!!!* AND NO HOE!!! QUIT FUCKEN LYING.... THE MODS DIDN'T PM YOU SHIT YOU FUCKEN LIAR. SAD PART IS THAT YOU THINK THE MODS ARE COOL WITH YOU WHEN THEY ARE SICK OF YOUR BULLSHIT :0 :0 













CRYING TO THE MODS LIKE A LITTLE BITCH!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:17 AM~11055818
> *walk your Black ass out to your shed and look at the Nova!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


that's my cousins street toy. he don't have fatties on it or tubbed.. just 15' all around and crate 350 with his secret tune...

# P275/50R15 (26'' x 11.5'' - 15'')
# R2 Compound

rear..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 11:24 AM~11055866
> *that's my cousins street toy. he don't have fatties on it or tubbed.. just 15' all around and crate 350 with his secret tune...
> 
> #  P275/50R15 (26'' x 11.5'' - 15'')
> # R2 Compound
> 
> rear..
> *


well shit I'll smoke his with his setup! now what about the free tires..................  a crate 350 won't fuck with me!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:27 AM~11055888
> *well shit I'll smoke his with his setup! now what about the free tires..................   a crate 350 won't fuck with me!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Got to cut the light. Ive seen some crazy shit at the track!!!!!!!!! We have moon shiners and track toys. Let me get in the turd and ride down my lane and see.. It's them small country boys you got to watch out for.. old Chevy truck , back hoe trailer , and tool box... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Some one has a Government job and sneaking on lil on a secure line.. maybe on base.. :uh:


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 11:32 AM~11055918
> *EPIC FAIL!!!*


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 11:32 AM~11055918
> * Some one has a Government job and sneaking on lil on a secure line.. maybe on base.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU JUST OWNED YOUSELF FUNGUS :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

children please!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 11:36 AM~11055945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU JUST OWNED YOUSELF FUNGUS  :twak:
> *


*SERIOUSLY DOG YOU HAVE TO STOP THIS SHIT!!!!!*

*IT'S REALLY GETTING OLD AND BORING IF YOU DON'T HAVE SHIT TO TALK 
ABOUT THEM WHY COME IN HERE??? *


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 10 2008, 11:48 AM~11056038
> *SERIOUSLY DOG YOU HAVE TO STOP THIS SHIT!!!!!
> 
> IT'S REALLY GETTING OLD AND BORING IF YOU DON'T HAVE SHIT TO TALK
> ABOUT THEM WHY COME IN HERE???
> *



*KICK ROCKS LEVA!!!*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 11:49 AM~11056053
> *KICK ROCKS LEVA!!!
> *


*DON'T GO THERE I WAS TRYING TO BE NICE......*


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11056004
> *children please!!!!!
> *


DOUBLE D... I WILL CHILL OUT JUST BECAUSE YOU ASKED SO NICELY


----------



## JACKTHERIPPER

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 11:49 AM~11056062
> *DOUBLE D... I WILL CHILL OUT JUST BECAUSE YOU ASKED SO NICELY
> *


 :uh: NO YOU DIDN'T... YOU SAID IT WITH HATRED PAHTNA!!! LOOK I AIN'T EVER SAID SHIT TO YOU SO WHY QUOTE ME??? THAT'S JUST ASKING TO GET CLOWNED ON :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 10 2008, 11:48 AM~11056038
> *<span style='color:red'>X1000*


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11056004
> *children please!!!!!
> *


Like Jesse Jacson says 

"I want to cut his nuts off"!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Ryan?


----------



## TRUDAWG

Chillen, busy as fuck at work. Barely even got time to bullshit and do nothing on LIL :angry:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 01:17 PM~11055818
> *walk your Black ass out to your shed and look at the Nova!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


theres the answer.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 10 2008, 12:37 PM~11056531
> *Chillen, busy as fuck at work. Barely even got time to bullshit and do nothing on LIL  :angry:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 12:51 PM~11056674
> *theres the answer.....
> *


what answer fool


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi's uncles band!!!









sorry I had to it!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 03:01 PM~11056770
> *what answer fool
> *


yer hot rod


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 01:06 PM~11056818
> *yer hot rod
> *


so what's the answer


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

radiator going in the...........


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 03:09 PM~11056857
> *so what's the answer
> *


you are building a Nova


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wheel tubs for the............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 01:13 PM~11056890
> *you are building a Nova
> *


no


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wheelie bars going on the........









why would you think I'm building a nova?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 03:16 PM~11056918
> *no
> *


i guess my first response was right.... chevelle


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

i like tennis... :dunno:


----------



## FUCKTHEMODERATORS

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 01:49 PM~11057182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like tennis... :dunno:
> *



SHUT UP HOE!!!! YOUR A FUCKEN PUSSY RUNNING TO THE FUCKEN MODERATORS TO HAVE SOMEONE BANNED. INSTEAD OF CANDIMAN YOUR SCREEN NAME SHOULD BE 


*BITCH MADE *****!!!*


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by JACKTHERIPPER_@Jul 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11055835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SOMEBODY WENT CRYING TO THE MODS LIKE A LITTLE BITCH!!! AND NO HOE!!! QUIT FUCKEN LYING.... THE MODS DIDN'T PM YOU SHIT YOU FUCKEN LIAR. SAD PART IS THAT YOU THINK THE MODS ARE COOL WITH YOU WHEN THEY ARE SICK OF YOUR BULLSHIT :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRYING TO THE MODS LIKE A LITTLE BITCH!!!!
> *



HOW DO YOU SAVE THE SCREEN LIKE THAT...


----------



## FUCKTHEMODERATORS

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 10 2008, 01:59 PM~11057257
> *HOW DO YOU SAVE THE SCREEN LIKE THAT...
> *


 :uh: YOUR FUCKEN JOKING RIGHT???


----------



## FUCKTHEMODERATORS

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 10 2008, 01:59 PM~11057257
> *HOW DO YOU SAVE THE SCREEN LIKE THAT...
> *


IT'S EASY AS 

1.
2.
3.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD C???????????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11057182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like tennis... :dunno:
> *



I LIKE TENNIS TOO BUT MOST OF ALL THAT AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

This polished turn in his NOVA.. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 10 2008, 02:03 PM~11057297
> *I LIKE TENNIS TOO BUT MOST OF ALL THAT AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wimbledon was great this week. they went at it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

bet that pussy is fire


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 10 2008, 02:17 PM~11057434
> *bet that pussy is fire
> *


Her and her sister would break a ***** in half!!!!!! damn thunder thighs.. pinch that shit right off........ I would still have fun... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ms williamssssssssssssss justtt dont knowwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 10 2008, 05:17 PM~11057434
> *bet that pussy is fire
> *



U KNOW IT IS BUT I WILL HAVE A BALL WITH ALL THAT ALL NITE THEN SUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 10 2008, 05:25 PM~11057482
> *U KNOW IT IS BUT I WILL HAVE A BALL WITH ALL THAT ALL NITE THEN SUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *


she will fuck the jerry curl right off you lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 10 2008, 02:25 PM~11057482
> *U KNOW IT IS BUT I WILL HAVE A BALL WITH ALL THAT ALL NITE THEN SUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: You like your casserole dinners!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 12:16 PM~11055817
> *no banning please!!!  we're all men in here so let's keep on talking about ****** racing and riding!!!!
> *


I was about to say I aint never asked or PMed a mod about banning thats like runnin to the police. ****** need to learn to ignore or man the fuck up and handle they scandal.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 02:33 PM~11057554
> *I was about to say I aint never asked or PMed a mod about banning thats like runnin to the police. ****** need to learn to ignore or man the fuck up and handle they scandal.
> *


 :0 

:yes: 

I only asked to erase the post about / of my daughter comments and sex talk. I did not even post that pic..

Funny how some peeps change names like underware and still don't get it!!!!!!!


----------



## FUCKTHEMODERATORS

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 02:38 PM~11057587
> *:0
> 
> :yes:
> 
> I only asked to erase the post about / of my daughter comments and sex talk. I did not even post that pic..
> 
> Funny how some peeps change names like underware and still don't get it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WELL SINCE YOU LIED TO THE FUCKEN MODERATORS ABOUT THE "YOUR BITCH ASS DAUGHTER THING" PEOPLE GOT BANNED OVER IT :0 :0 SEE THE FUNNY THING IS THAT WHEN YOU PMING A MODERATOR ASKING TO HAVE ME BANNED AND THEN A LITTLE BIT LONGER MY POSTING PRIVILAGES WERE REMOVED :0 BUSTED. BASICALLY YOU WENT AND CRIED LIKE A LITTLE BITCH JUST TO HAVE ME BANNED :yes: :yes: 


I CAN POST UP A SCREEN SHOT FOR ALL TO SEE THAT HE WENT CRYING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FUCKTHEMODERATORS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 02:33 PM~11057554
> *I was about to say I aint never asked or PMed a mod about banning thats like runnin to the police. ****** need to learn to ignore or man the fuck up and handle they scandal.
> *


WELL THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT FUNDI DID. RAN TO THE POLICE, ***** GOT MAD AND WENT AND SNITCHED!!! I SURE WOULDN'T WANT TO BE AFFILIATED NOR AROUND THAT MOTHERFUCKER WHEN SHIT GOES DOWN. HE'S MORE LIKELY TO DIME YOUR ASS OUT JUST TO SAVE THE SAND ON HIS BACK :0 :0 OH SHIT DID I JUST SAY THAT


----------



## FUCKTHEMODERATORS

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *fundimotorsports*



:0 :0 *DID YOU BEG AND SUCK DICK TO GET UN BANNED????*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *Country ass *****!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I not going to put this Black on blast but some one got a upgrade!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by FUCKTHEMODERATORS_@Jul 10 2008, 01:00 PM~11057266
> *:uh:  YOUR FUCKEN JOKING RIGHT???
> *


I AINT NO COMPUTER WIZ... :angry: 
JUS TELL ME WHAT PROGRAM TO USE


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 10 2008, 01:02 PM~11057286
> *WEST GOOD C???????????
> *



EEERRRRRRRRRRB !!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

stupid race talk...and ain't nobody buyin' shit...!!!!!...scotty, what parts did you buy this week.?? yeah, uh huh...and fundi...please...you guys remind me of Robbin Harris and his homies sitting on the corner in the movie Do The Right Thing!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 03:08 PM~11057859
> *stupid race talk...and ain't nobody buyin' shit...!!!!!...scotty, what parts did you buy this week.?? yeah, uh huh...and fundi...please...you guys remind me of Robbin Harris and his homies sitting on the corner in the movie Do The Right Thing!!
> *


WTF did I do!!!!!!!! get right fool. don't accuse me of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm on the phone with V now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 10 2008, 01:02 PM~11057286
> *WEST GOOD C???????????
> *


FAKE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 03:12 PM~11057881
> *WTF did I do!!!!!!!! get right fool. don't accuse me of shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm on the phone with V now!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 tell him what I said!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11058028
> *tell him what I said!
> *


will do.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Who posted in: BLACK LOWRIDERS by most posts
Poster Posts 
DOUBLE-V BABY 1069 
187PURE 747 
fundimotorsports 520 
cripn8ez 410 
Crenshaw's Finest 338 
64 CRAWLING 275 
candimann 269 
TRUDAWG 259 
Skim 250 
REALTALK 197 
64_EC_STYLE 119 
Anteazy 114 
"G-Money" 114 
KadillakKing 102 
Dirt422 102 
bigswanga 93 
Tyrone 78 
god damn fundi everytime I look it shows you made the last post. even under 2 different names you have posted more than me in here.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Got to add up the fool with 5 names post count!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Whose big gorilla hand is this.. IT's a BIG member here!!!!! need to use the mouth wash and work on a ride or pay for his new ride up top!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 02:57 PM~11057763
> *I not going to put this Black on blast but some one got a upgrade!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *


that's me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm drinking that beer too


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FUCKTHEMODERATORS_@Jul 10 2008, 02:50 PM~11057692
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: fundimotorsports
> :0  :0  DID YOU BEG AND SUCK DICK TO GET UN BANNED????
> *


please leave or get knocked out!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi..Anteazy..you gonna geta raffle ticket????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi you got the tire hookup


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi you sound like him but in Black face!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 04:30 PM~11058579
> *fundi you sound like him but in Black face!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't slerr to many words!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sorry Robert I had to do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 04:26 PM~11058539
> *Fundi..Anteazy..you gonna geta raffle ticket????
> *


WHATS THE DEADLINE FOR THE RAFFLE CF?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 04:26 PM~11058539
> *Fundi..Anteazy..you gonna geta raffle ticket????
> *


How much you think shipping would be if I won... :dunno:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11058681
> *How much you think shipping would be if I won... :dunno:
> *


I'M SURE THEY WOULD SHIP IT FOR FREE WITH ALL THAT LOOT THEY MADE OFF OF THE RAFFLE....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 04:37 PM~11058658
> *sorry Robert I had to do it!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

I'm country.... took like 18yrs to get that Norf / Glendale aggressiveness out of my tone...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

***** Glendale aint aggressive


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11058755
> ****** Glendale aint aggressive
> *


exactly


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 04:25 PM~11058530
> *please leave or get knocked out!!!!!!!
> *


 The H N I C has spoken... :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11058755
> ****** Glendale aint aggressive
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GLENDALE WHAT?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you all really lucky I ain't building a bug!! that's really what I'm best at!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Jul 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11058675-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS THE DEADLINE FOR THE RAFFLE CF?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paypal deadline is Saturday at 7pm
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11058681
> *How much you think shipping would be if I won... :dunno:
> *


about 1,500 but remember..we're raffling 3-one thousand dollar prizes too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11058755
> ****** Glendale aint aggressive
> *


To little old southern whites my tone was scary!!!!!!!!!! I'm the big black nurse.. But they love me


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11058755
> ****** Glendale aint aggressive
> *


 full of armenians


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

saturday at 7pm is the deadline...sorry


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 04:48 PM~11058816
> *full of armenians
> *


X2 

ITS THE CAPITAL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 04:48 PM~11058816
> *full of armenians
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hell it was the 80's... I even flew pan -am over to NC.. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 05:47 PM~11058795
> *you all really lucky I ain't  building a bug!! that's really what I'm best at!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 04:47 PM~11058795
> *you all really lucky I ain't  building a bug!! that's really what I'm best at!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AWW SHIT TALK ABOUT TAKING IT BACK!!!!...... I REMEMBER WHEN DUDES
WAS UP ON THAT SHIT TUFF...... :biggrin: BUILDING FAST ASS SHITS!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 05:48 PM~11058816
> *full of armenians
> *


I remember when them armenian muthafuckas and them eses was warrin like a muthafucka in the valley back in the day.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 04:53 PM~11058887
> *I remember when them armenian muthafuckas and them eses was warrin like a muthafucka in the valley back in the day.
> *


It's the same thing now...stupid...especially for the Armoe's...their middle class wanna be's with their uni-brows!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 10 2008, 05:52 PM~11058858
> *AWW SHIT TALK ABOUT TAKING IT BACK!!!!...... I REMEMBER WHEN DUDES
> WAS UP ON THAT SHIT TUFF...... :biggrin:  BUILDING FAST ASS SHITS!!!
> *


shit we still do


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 04:53 PM~11058887
> *I remember when them armenian muthafuckas and them eses was warrin like a muthafucka in the valley back in the day.
> *


BEEN LIKE THAT FOR YEARS I REMEMBER ONE SUMMER SCHOOL DAYS AT L.A. HIGH SCHOOL THE EIGHTEEN STREETS & THE A.P. WENT AT IT FOR A COOL 20 MINS OF FUNK.......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 05:56 PM~11058919
> *It's the same thing now...stupid...especially for the Armoe's...their middle class wanna be's with their uni-brows!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wtf is that? a spaceship? desription Skim?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2008, 04:58 PM~11058939
> *shit we still do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ONE LOOKS CLEAN........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 06:01 PM~11058977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is that? a spaceship? desription Skim?
> *


that right thur 2332 twin turbo running 10 psi, owner said in the future 25 psi had dual exhaust exiting at each rear wheel it sounded like a big block chevy lol.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Do you guys like ball-milled or smooth cleaners/vale covers etc?? let me know


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 05:17 PM~11059103
> *Do you guys like ball-milled or smooth cleaners/vale covers etc?? let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


depends on other engine covers and breathers.... I have billet with black power coat on the truck..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I know...I need to get everything, I like the smooth, everybody has ball milled.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 04:17 PM~11059103
> *Do you guys like ball-milled or smooth cleaners/vale covers etc?? let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GET THE SMOOTH ONE AND "ENGRAVE IT"


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 05:23 PM~11059146
> *I know...I need to get everything, I like the smooth, everybody has ball milled.
> *


I'M LIKE YOU GET THE SMOOTH FORGET WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE HAS...


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jul 10 2008, 05:25 PM~11059158
> *GET THE SMOOTH ONE AND "ENGRAVE IT"
> *


THATS A GOOD IDEA....... PUT UR OWN PERSONAL TOUCH..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

smooth it is :thumbsup: BilletSpecialties


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 05:28 PM~11059192
> *smooth it is :thumbsup: BilletSpecialties
> *


That's who I use.. says I'm a baller!!!!!! I use to see those others in my class with that dull crome accents and covers and spend hours cleaning for / during the show. open up my hood and blawowwwwwwww!!!! De dust and armor your hose's and your done!!!!  

everything on the big turd is from them / under hood / knobs / casings i want a steering wheel but damn..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm going Black chrome on this new one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jul 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11059241-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's who I use.. says I'm a baller!!!!!! I use to see those others in my class with that dull crome accents and covers and spend hours cleaning for / during the show. open up my hood and blawowwwwwwww!!!! De dust and armor your hose's and your done!!!!
> 
> everything on the big turd is from them / under hood / knobs / casings i want a steering wheel but damn..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same. Either them or Street & Performance in Arkansas.
> 
> http://www.billetspecialties.com/
> http://hotrodlane.cc/
> 
> BS has the BEST quality Billet on the market. The quality of their metal and polishing is near perfect. Also, they make the best FITTING parts next to actual GM stamped parts. The only thing I have a problem with is that their products are polished instead of plated. Antifreeze will KILL polished aluminum so be careful.
> 
> Street & Performance makes some GREAT looking Serpentine kits and their CHROMED. Their valve covers are nice too though their made of pot metal. But their valve covers cost around $500.00 thats kinda expensive.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 05:37 PM~11059249
> *I'm going Black chrome on this new one!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Call it by it's real name fool...it's Nickel Plated. not black chrome. Thats like calling patterns on a 64 "graphics" :uh: Graphics are for imports or SUV's...but yes, Nickel plating is really nice too when done right.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 06:09 PM~11059492
> *I feel the same. Either them or Street & Performance in Arkansas.
> 
> http://www.billetspecialties.com/
> http://hotrodlane.cc/
> 
> BS has the BEST quality Billet on the market. The quality of their metal and polishing is near perfect. Also, they make the best FITTING parts next to actual GM stamped parts. The only thing I have a problem with is that their products are polished instead of plated. Antifreeze will KILL polished aluminum so be careful.
> 
> Street & Performance makes some GREAT looking Serpentine kits and their CHROMED. Their valve covers are nice too though their made of pot metal. But their valve covers cost around $500.00 thats kinda expensive.
> Call it by it's real name fool...it's Nickel Plated. not black chrome. Thats like calling patterns on a 64 "graphics" :uh: Graphics are for imports or SUV's...but yes, Nickel plating is really nice too when done right.
> *



wHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH BLACK LOWRIDERS.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2008, 06:15 PM~11059524
> *wHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH BLACK LOWRIDERS.
> *


 YOU ARE GETTING OFF TRACK CRACKER :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2008, 06:15 PM~11059524
> *wHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH BLACK LOWRIDERS.
> *


SHUT YOUR FACE!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2008, 06:16 PM~11059530
> *YOU ARE GETTING OFF TRACK CRACKER :uh:
> *


I'LL PUT YOU ON THE TRACC!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jul 10 2008, 07:15 PM~11059524-->
> 
> 
> 
> wHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH BLACK LOWRIDERS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2008, 07:16 PM~11059530
> *YOU ARE GETTING OFF TRACK CRACKER :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 06:22 PM~11059580
> *I'LL PUT YOU ON THE TRACC!!!
> *



quit chippin in here and post some pics of Droopys old 59 Mafia IV Life, and Black Classics CC 57 they used to race at terminal island, Godfathers CC Dre's 63, Groovin IV Life, Big Moe's old Duece, you know what the topic is about. :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2008, 06:36 PM~11059708
> *quit chippin in here and post some pics of Droopys old 59 Mafia IV Life, and Black Classics CC 57 they used to race at terminal island, Godfathers CC Dre's 63, Groovin IV Life, Big Moe's old Duece, you know what the topic is about.  :uh:
> *



Big Moe from Thee Other Side :0


----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUNz7EGeGEQ


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2008, 06:36 PM~11059708
> *quit chippin in here and post some pics of Droopys old 59 Mafia IV Life, and Black Classics CC 57 they used to race at terminal island, Godfathers CC Dre's 63, Groovin IV Life, Big Moe's old Duece, you know what the topic is about.  :uh:
> *


I wish I had those pics, those were some of the cleanest cars on the streets...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 06:48 PM~11059822
> *I wish I had those pics, those were some of the cleanest cars on the streets...
> *



never seen the magazines


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 10 2008, 06:48 PM~11058816-->
> 
> 
> 
> full of armenians
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 06:50 PM~11058836
> *X2
> 
> ITS THE CAPITAL  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11058887
> *I remember when them armenian muthafuckas and them eses was warrin like a muthafucka in the valley back in the day.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 06:56 PM~11058919
> *It's the same thing now...stupid...especially for the Armoe's...their middle class wanna be's with their uni-brows!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znf_nqW8IZ8&feature=related


----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69SSLfRJho


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 10 2008, 07:07 PM~11059985
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69SSLfRJho
> *


 get out of the topic!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 10 2008, 04:52 PM~11058858
> *AWW SHIT TALK ABOUT TAKING IT BACK!!!!...... I REMEMBER WHEN DUDES
> WAS UP ON THAT SHIT TUFF...... :biggrin:  BUILDING FAST ASS SHITS!!!
> *


that ***** Skim knows about my bug crew!!!! we used to clown!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 04:56 PM~11058919
> *It's the same thing now...stupid...especially for the Armoe's...their middle class wanna be's with their uni-brows!!!
> *


I remember those fools all acted like and looked like cholos!!! I call them sandbacks!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11059241
> *That's who I use.. says I'm a baller!!!!!! I use to see those others in my class with that dull crome accents and covers and spend hours cleaning for / during the show. open up my hood and blawowwwwwwww!!!! De dust and armor your hose's and your done!!!!
> 
> everything on the big turd is from them / under hood / knobs / casings i want a steering wheel but damn..
> *


you don't own anything that's clean homie!! stop dreaming!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2008, 06:36 PM~11059708
> *quit chippin in here and post some pics of Droopys old 59 Mafia IV Life, and Black Classics CC 57 they used to race at terminal island, Godfathers CC Dre's 63, Groovin IV Life, Big Moe's old Duece, you know what the topic is about.  :uh:
> *


I got pics of Big Willie and my uncle


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi post that nova!!!!!!!! stop bullshittin'!! I thought it was in the shed homie!!!!!! tell your cuz a crate motor can't fade me *****! this ain't moonshine runnin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11060444
> *I remember those fools all acted like and looked like cholos!!!  I call them sandbacks!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ain't nothin' like a 2 liter with some punched out IDA's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 05:37 PM~11059249
> *I'm going Black chrome on this new one!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No fool. it's a new style called black chrome!!!!! Im looking for a link. shinny black and has that chrome look still..  I'll get my tips done and probably some other parts done on the car.. Not Iodized either or burned look!!!! I know my shit..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 10 2008, 07:21 PM~11060090-->
> 
> 
> 
> that ***** Skim knows about my bug crew!!!!  we used to clown!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your big ass getting out a Bug would have been great. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 10 2008, 08:04 PM~11060459
> *you don't own anything that's clean homie!! stop dreaming!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up and go eat your cassorole she made yet again for dinner!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11060510
> *Fundi post that nova!!!!!!!!  stop bullshittin'!! I thought it was in the shed homie!!!!!!  tell your cuz a crate motor can't fade me *****!  this ain't moonshine runnin'!!!!!!!!
> *


Cousin on back of property fool!!!! I'm trying. ***** got lock down yesterday. The man got him.. 105mph in a 35 zone... Shit going to get dropped. fucking rookie clocking on a straight away.... Ole country ***** at that!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 06:10 PM~11060013
> *get out of the topic!
> *


TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE


----------



## 77lincoln818

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI9OYMRwN1Q


----------



## TRUDAWG

http://www.livevideo.com/video/2E03D880194...rape-drink.aspx


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning.. getting ready for my week off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *  Black Chrome
> [MIL-C-14538C]
> Black Chrome is a semi hard, non-reflective, abrasion-resistant, heat and corrosion resistant coating (approximately .0002” thick). The Black Chrome finish can be rendered very lustruous for consumer decoarative applications; and clear coated for a functional use. The Black Chrome process has poor throwing power; and conforming anodes are necessary for coverage on intricate shapes. This coating is applied after heat treating and all mechanical operations are performed.
> 
> The Black Chrome surface may be waxed or oiled to darken the surface. Coating provides limited corrosion protection, but added protection can be obtained by specifying underplate such as nickel or copper.
> 
> The coating color is a dull dark gray, approaching black; and becomes (black) pearl-like when polished. It shall approximate color plate 37038 of Fed. Std. No. 595. Steel parts with Rockwell hardness in excess of Rc 40 shall be stress relieved prior to plating by baking one hour or more at 300° F to 500° F and baked after plating 375 F°  ± 25 F° for 3 hours minimum for induced hydrogen embrittlement relief.
> 
> *


The fire-arms they do look good too!!!!!!!!! trying to find some pics....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

My tips will be done and some covers. also my breathers and some other stuff you can get done..


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2008, 11:05 PM~11060990
> *ain't nothin' like a 2 liter with some punched out IDA's!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 The original V8 killer :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

good morning fellas!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 08:48 AM~11063176
> *good morning fellas!!!!!
> *


I was fenna give you a wake up call my time fool!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 11 2008, 09:42 AM~11063588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need to photo shop your ass out the pic.. caddi is nice.... :biggrin: All you little Phillipo boys like dressing up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

whateva punk buster but yall know who this is? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## chevy_boy

MORNING PEOPLES..................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 11 2008, 01:32 PM~11063974
> *MORNING PEOPLES..................
> *


ITS AFTER NOON OVER HERE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 11 2008, 10:33 AM~11063982
> *ITS AFTER NOON OVER HERE
> *


DAMN LIFE IS GOING ALOT FASTER FOR U....... :biggrin: 

SO WHATS UP WHERE EVERYBODY.....
:dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jul 11 2008, 10:33 AM~11063982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS AFTER NOON OVER HERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Jul 11 2008, 10:41 AM~11064052
> *DAMN LIFE IS GOING ALOT FASTER FOR U....... :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHATS UP WHERE EVERYBODY.....
> :dunno:
> *


2pm here..... trying to get packed to go on vacation. damn 5 kids / parents / sister / friends. we got like 5 cabins up North. Lake MICH. Pack grill supplies. damn I'm going to need a vacation from vacation...


----------



## Stickz

This past weekend


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2008, 09:21 PM~11061145
> *Your big ass getting out a Bug would have been great. :0
> Shut up and go eat your cassorole she made yet again for dinner!!!!
> Cousin on back of property fool!!!! I'm trying. ***** got lock down yesterday. The man got him.. 105mph in a 35 zone... Shit going to get dropped. fucking rookie clocking on a straight away.... Ole country ***** at that!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man you full of shit!!!!!!!!! you mean your fat ass can't walk 50 yds to take a picture after you called me out? ***** please!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 11 2008, 08:43 AM~11063138
> *X2    The original V8 killer  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 11 2008, 10:24 AM~11063906
> *whateva punk buster but yall know who this is? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Uncle Lonnie!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 10:48 AM~11064118
> *2pm here..... trying to get packed to go on vacation. damn 5 kids / parents / sister / friends. we got like 5 cabins up North. Lake MICH. Pack grill supplies. damn I'm going to need a vacation from vacation...
> *


who cares


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 10:48 AM~11064118
> *2pm here..... trying to get packed to go on vacation. damn 5 kids / parents / sister / friends. we got like 5 cabins up North. Lake MICH. Pack grill supplies. damn I'm going to need a vacation from vacation...
> *


where some shorts *****!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 11:40 AM~11064528
> *where some shorts *****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Na some big ball er bought Walmart out the other day along with the sweat pants!!!!! Said this nagger came in bragging about a new race car , but shops herrrrrrrr.. :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 02:40 PM~11064528
> *where some shorts *****!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LEROY BROWN, YOU CAN CALL ME LEROY BROWN :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

My baby moma trying to be funny on my phone... :banghead:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 04:55 PM~11065896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby moma trying to be funny on my phone... :banghead:
> *


SHIT, TELL HER TO SEND SOME SHIT TO MY PHONE! SHE CAN BE FUNNY ANYTIME SHE WANT TO!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 02:55 PM~11065896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby moma trying to be funny on my phone... :banghead:
> *


man stop lying!!!!!!!!! post a picture of you and her together!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 03:03 PM~11065952
> *man stop lying!!!!!!!!!  post a picture of you and her together!!!!!!!
> *


* X1000*

Text her back with a picture of one of your pull-backs!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi never had no Black girl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 05:55 PM~11065896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby moma trying to be funny on my phone... :banghead:
> *




AZZ NICE BABY MOMMA???????????????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 05:06 PM~11066819
> *fundi never had no Black girl!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** please every ones seen my daughter direct in the middle. 2 yellow kids above and 2 yellow kids bellow!!!! shes in the middle. hell we the only blacks in the house... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

But I got her now!!!!!!!!!!1 No more CS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

pics of you both together...we'know u ain't pullin' no fine hoes!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 06:37 PM~11067079
> *pics of you both together...we'know u ain't pullin' no fine hoes!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 11 2008, 05:37 PM~11067079-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of you both together...we'know u ain't pullin' no fine hoes!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 06:02 PM~11067244
> *:0
> *


 :uh: I just sent them to Scotty!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 04:55 PM~11065896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby moma trying to be funny on my phone... :banghead:
> *


this is fundis butt before his wife started making that homemade mac and cheez


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 05:20 PM~11066941
> ****** please every ones seen my daughter direct in the middle. 2 yellow kids above and 2 yellow kids bellow!!!! shes in the middle. hell we the only blacks in the house... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> But I got her now!!!!!!!!!!1 No more CS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sure pal!!!!!!!!!! unless the bitch is blind, crippled or crazy ain't no black woman gonna fuck with you!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi your shit ass picture didn't go thru! you full of shit!!!!!!!!just like the so called nova and the free tires!!!! ***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11067830
> *fundi your shit ass picture didn't go thru!  you full of shit!!!!!!!!just like the so called nova and the free tires!!!! ***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cheap ***** trying to play now!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11067830
> *fundi your shit ass picture didn't go thru!  you full of shit!!!!!!!!just like the so called nova and the free tires!!!! ***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 yeah bitch!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 07:04 PM~11067850
> *cheap ***** trying to play now!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


go back a few pages and you said you can hook me up with tires and other shit!!! didn't this ***** say that people?! post the phantom nova!!!!! because I'll clown you and your cousin's backwoods jimmy-crack-corn car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ain't got no black females..all he's got is Kathy Bates!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11067830
> *fundi your shit ass picture didn't go thru!  you full of shit!!!!!!!!just like the so called nova and the free tires!!!! ***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


so I did send something then!!!!!!!!!!!! you ready to take a arse whooping !!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

all of fundi's hoes look like mrs. garett and shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 07:10 PM~11067888
> *ain't got no black females..all he's got is Kathy Bates!!!
> *


shut up!!!! how else i get a 100% ***** kid... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 07:13 PM~11067915
> *shut up!!!! how else i get a 100% ***** kid... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


all we seen is half and halfs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

front'n ass fool...liar


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 07:18 PM~11067957
> *front'n ass fool...liar
> *













:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Country ******* invaded this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!










yes we all wear coot er hats you Bushy Hollywood ******!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 07:13 PM~11067915
> *shut up!!!! how else i get a 100% ***** kid... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fundi that you? Why the new name candiman? What you got candi on Homie? You painted the Expedition?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11067980
> *Fundi that you? Why the new name candiman? What you got candi on Homie? You painted the Expedition?
> *


Expo on the chop block maybe.. I got a new toy already painted on wires.. needs carlos to pattern out my new paint!!!!!!! And with street dreamz....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Charlie Pride lookin fool...wheres the females???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 07:26 PM~11068011
> *Charlie Pride lookin fool...wheres the females???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

text V .. hes bock a Blueberry!!!!!!!! One of those phone for frontin fools that can't afford a black berry!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 08:13 PM~11067912
> *all of fundi's hoes look like mrs. garett and shit!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** said Mrs Garrett


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11068028
> ****** said Mrs Garrett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fundi in the middle :0 even your past fam was interacial. good to represent bro!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 11 2008, 07:37 PM~11068065
> *thats fundi in the middle :0  even your past fam was interacial. good to represent bro!!!
> *


I thought you where ask to leave!!!!!!!!! Do I need to BRING THE PAIN AND WRATH DOWN ON YOU!!!!!! I HAVE YOUR PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Bring your shit out herrrr Scotty!!!!!!!!! I wont post pics of the other Chevy and SS on blocks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Pitbullx

clean up those wires sausagetits


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 11 2008, 07:48 PM~11068153
> *clean up those wires sausagetits
> *


  Not mine but I need too. that's the scoot around tester. the truck is much cleanner...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:42 PM~11068115
> *I thought you where ask to leave!!!!!!!!! Do I need to BRING THE PAIN AND WRATH DOWN ON YOU!!!!!! I HAVE YOUR PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


hey, i'm on your side bro. we carolinians.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 11 2008, 07:52 PM~11068193
> *hey, i'm on your side bro. we carolinians.
> *


Your from SC!!!!!!!!!!!!! they still say colored down there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:54 PM~11068203
> *Your from SC!!!!!!!!!!!!! they still say colored down there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


born and raised in charlotte nc, i aint with the lbl crew.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11068212
> *born and raised in charlotte nc, i aint with the lbl crew.
> *


 :0 

I'll be down there to visit those cats. they built the truck.. And dusty is funny drunk... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whatta *** u are fundi..frontin' on your baby's mama...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 07:58 PM~11068236
> *whatta *** u are fundi..frontin' on your baby's mama...
> *


***** please. we are best friend really. the problem was with her mother!!!!!!!! Thats how i got CS dropped........ My wife and her get along. In fact she just left out her dropping me money ... It was never between me and her..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 07:58 PM~11068236
> *whatta *** u are fundi..frontin' on your baby's mama...
> *


sad thing is she wants to act meet some of you assholes!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wife hates cars and Bikes!!!!!! baby moma loves them and will ride when I do..  I just respect my wife and keep it real. Plus my ex's husband is cool too.. they got 3 kids together..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:10 PM~11068332
> *sad thing is she wants to act meet some of you assholes!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wife hates cars and Bikes!!!!!! baby moma loves them and will ride when I do..  I just respect my wife and keep it real. Plus my ex's husband is cool too.. they got 3 kids together..
> *


 why you be posting her pics sayin she wasnt shit and degrading the sista on here before.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey fellas this fool fundi just texted me saying that what he has or builds is better than what my shop builds!!! is the ***** smellin his shorts?! next thing he'll say he's in shape and that he looks normal!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11068361
> *why you be posting her pics sayin she wasnt shit and degrading the sista on here before.
> *


 yeah


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11068361
> *why you be posting her pics sayin she wasnt shit and degrading the sista on here before.
> *


where friends but she's still out there!!!!!!!! Shes calm down since then.. i think she found Jesus...  i hate she had to go thru them times and i had to get paper against her. But my daughter comes first. I don't care how cool we are. i don't want my kid living in no van on the streets!!!!! hence i won my case.. I also kept the other kids from harm too till she got right. so my house was full of kids.. but kids come first. I don't wanna see some kid go hungry or with out if I can help it. Fuck a adult that just being a ****** or lazy. I'm am a pediatric nurse too.. Shes a party girl , just not a fit mother...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11068364
> *hey fellas this fool fundi  just texted me saying that what he has or builds is better than what my shop builds!!! is the ***** smellin his shorts?!  next thing he'll say he's in shape and that he looks normal!!!!
> *


Nagga please. I don't wana post up your text !!!!!!!!!!!!! All you Compton , 16 switch having ****** drive the same ole shit on 13's!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why do fundis tits look bigger?! I guess the klans rope was too tight around his neck and cut off his air supply!!!! that's why he takes titty in the tub pics!!!! he just sent me some wack ass pics!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 08:27 PM~11068472
> *why do fundis tits look bigger?!  I guess the klans rope was too tight around his neck and cut off his air supply!!!!  that's why he takes titty in the tub pics!!!!  he just sent me some wack ass pics!!!
> *


***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You sent me some crazy shit. up her fronting and shit...



> *DOUBLE-V BABY,Jul 11 2008, 08:27 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the mis back in the day. *



:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:24 PM~11068438
> *where friends but she's still out there!!!!!!!! Shes calm down since then.. i think she found Jesus...    i hate she had to go thru them times and i had to get paper against her. But my daughter comes first. I don't care how cool we are. i don't want my kid living in no van on the streets!!!!! hence i won my case.. I also kept the other kids from harm too till she got right. so my house was full of kids.. but kids come first. I don't wanna see some kid go hungry or with out if I can help it. Fuck a adult that just  being a ****** or lazy. I'm am a pediatric  nurse too.. Shes a party girl , just not a fit mother...
> *


why she sending you pics of da ass if you and her are both married? Do your new wife let that shit fly?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11068621
> *why she sending you pics of da ass if you and her are both married? Do your new wife let that shit fly?
> *


 My cell phone. and I sent a crazy pic to her... We have phone contest among the whole crew in fact My wife laughing at Scotty;s crazy ass text now....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

The beer baby and my first Born..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 08:58 PM~11068698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beer baby and my first Born..
> *


 man, thats fucked up...fukc you fundi...i'm gonna fly out there and kick your ass!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 09:08 PM~11068800
> *man, thats fucked up...fukc you fundi...i'm gonna fly out there and kick your ass!!
> *


***** it's a FTW joke. My only son got a hold of a beer as a baby... Hence i adopted 2 kids when I got married. and had 2 more. leaving my daughter in the middle.. exactly.... 5 of them..  Thats why I have a SUV and could never have a car... 

I also take care of 6 young brothers. remeber the gal that posed on crip's car.. ya her boys needed a god father!!!!!! and her sisters. So i stepped up to the plate.. I have always ben a kid person. Thats why I work 3rd and weekends and stay at home during the day..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I didt ask you all that..damn!! cuzz alwayz gotta explain himself.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

and why you fronitn' to my boy dbl-v on them tires???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 09:21 PM~11068891
> *I didt ask you all that..damn!! cuzz alwayz gotta explain himself.
> *


 :roflmao: 

Fucked up. she saw a pink ( RO) caddi and now her and my oldest gal want one!!!!!!! And they are my hands at shows and picnics... That (RO) member let her ride on the strip and damn. I don't know whats worse Child support or 2, 12yrs gals bothering you about a lowrider car!!!!!!!!! And serious too... :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 09:23 PM~11068897
> *and why you fronitn' to my boy dbl-v on them tires???
> *


You'll can get them shits cheaper out there then it is for me to ship them!!!! this is the big rim coast!!!! I also only get one set of Mickeys a season for free and you see new rubber under them tires!!!!!!!!!!!

No 1600cca gels are a whole nother ball game.. :biggrin: All year club price when I get them in...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

u just got fronted u liar....u lied to kick it!!! get out honky tonk man!!!! how come your titties look like tri-tip????or something that came out a quiznos oven????


u look like igor!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm out for the night..I'll catch y'all tomarrow!!! peaceb2u


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11069001
> *u just got fronted u liar....u lied to kick it!!! get out honky tonk man!!!! how come your titties look like tri-tip????or something that came out a quiznos oven????
> u look like igor!
> *


I do get the hook up on tires but damn shipping!!! ***** please. like i said you guys have swap meets and wires wheels a dime a dozen. we got to look for shit or order and wait 5-10 days at that. ***** if you reed any of my feed back you would know that. any one that comes out this way i take care of and even house them till they get where they need to be.. So what you say. Kick rocks!!!!! Come out this way and you'll see southern comfort. !!!!!!!!! 

You do realise i live right on the east coast!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** thats $200 to ship tires that cost like $50 at wal-mart!!!!!!! like I said if you guys where even a state over i would even drive and have driven parts to peeps..!!!!!!!! You *****'s are 9000 miles away :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 11 2008, 09:39 PM~11069017
> *I'm out for the night..I'll catch y'all tomarrow!!! peaceb2u
> *


Don't forget to put your face / sleep mask on and do your nails and toes!!!!!!!! i bet you even have 200 count sheets to sleep on and tommy pillows ole soft ass.. Don't all you Cali clowns have boadays (sp) ( butt cleaners) in your bathrooms too... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

***** it's like 8:30 and shit over there.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Late I got to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11068361
> *why you be posting her pics sayin she wasnt shit and degrading the sista on here before.
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 08:51 PM~11068644
> *My cell phone. and I sent a crazy pic to her... We have phone contest among the whole crew in fact My wife laughing at Scotty;s crazy ass text now....
> *


needs to laugh at that perm


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11068955
> *You'll can get them shits cheaper out there then it is for me to ship them!!!! this is the big rim coast!!!! I also only get one set of Mickeys a season for free and you see new rubber under them tires!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No 1600cca gels are a whole nother ball game..  :biggrin: All year club price when I get them in...
> *


FREE TIRES YOU LYING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:45 PM~11069048
> *I do get the hook up on tires but damn shipping!!! ***** please. like i said you guys have swap meets and wires wheels a dime a dozen. we got to look for shit or order and wait 5-10 days at that.  ***** if you reed any of my feed back you would know that. any one that comes out this way i take care of and even house them till they get where they need to be.. So what you say. Kick rocks!!!!! Come out this way and you'll see southern comfort. !!!!!!!!!
> 
> You do realise i live right on the east coast!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ***** thats $200 to ship tires that cost like $50 at wal-mart!!!!!!! like I said if you guys where even a state over i would even drive and have driven parts to peeps..!!!!!!!! You *****'s are 9000 miles away :uh:
> *


I have a ups account shipping would be twenty bucks. YOU'RE A LIAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11069136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP JACKING OFF ON MYSPACE HOES!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 07:19 PM~11067962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11067974
> *YOU LOOK LIKE A ***** FROM BINGO LONG AND THE TRAVELING ALL STARS!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11068026
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> text V ..  hes bock a Blueberry!!!!!!!! One of those phone for frontin fools that can't afford a black berry!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


THE ONLY PHONE YOU GOT IS A CUP AND A STRING FROM HOUSE TO HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 07:45 PM~11068134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring your shit out herrrr Scotty!!!!!!!!! I wont post pics of the other Chevy and SS on blocks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


300 H.P. 350 CI garbage!!!!!!! what does it run low 18's?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

control arms going on the...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

the new hauler maybe for the............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11069136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your old lady is fat!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 11 2008, 11:15 PM~11069598
> *your old lady is fat!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Go to bed !!!!!!!!!!! Know the Viagra going to wear off in a little. And at least I have real pics not just J(pegs) of a web site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fool post up real shots. not ima gona or old ass, I had pics!!!!!!!!! I can say the most big mouth ***** around here has really just been that. A big mouth and no work!!!!!!!!!!!

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 11:50 PM~11069715
> *Go to bed !!!!!!!!!!! Know the Viagra going to wear off in a little. And at least I have real pics not just J(pegs) of a web site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fool post up real shots. not ima gona or old ass, I had pics!!!!!!!!! I can say the most big mouth ***** around here has really just been that. A big mouth and no work!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> *


so my pics aren't real? you look like Steven King imagined you!!!!!!! go back under your bridge and go to sleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 11:50 PM~11069715
> *Go to bed !!!!!!!!!!! Know the Viagra going to wear off in a little. And at least I have real pics not just J(pegs) of a web site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fool post up real shots. not ima gona or old ass, I had pics!!!!!!!!! I can say the most big mouth ***** around here has really just been that. A big mouth and no work!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> *


at least I don't have big titties and primer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:56 AM~11070014
> *at least I don't have big titties and primer!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru!!!!!!!!!!! caught "tri-tip titty fundi" in another lie again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I found fundi's ancestor!! that's why he drags his knuckles!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:54 AM~11070003
> *so my pics aren't real?  you look like Steven King imagined you!!!!!!!  go back under your bridge and go to sleep!!!!!!!!!
> *


what pic have you posted !!!!!! :uh: that where not from 1984....


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 06:19 PM~11067962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 12 2008, 09:50 AM~11071061
> *:barf:
> *


so primed out in mint condiot Nova is junk!!!!!!!!!!! how many names do they need to ban before you get the point!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11067974
> * Country ******* invaded this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes we all wear coot er hats you Bushy Hollywood ******!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS ***** LIKE AN EXTRA FROM 'THE COLOR PURPLE'


----------



## Skim

What extension on the 61 u think i should do on th a arms. im thinking bout 1"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:01 AM~11071121
> *What extension on the 61 u think i should do on th a arms. im thinking bout 1"
> *


Didn't you just ask about using pics in this thread and you judging men now. How you going to judge my cousin. I knew there where some under covers around!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Skim

wtf u talikn about ***** :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:20 AM~11071214
> *wtf u talikn about *****  :uh:
> *


You edited the pic.. :0


----------



## Skim

Thank god atleast you didnt post the pic of you lickin your wifes pussy then, you know...a gorrila licking a pigs ass. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 11:23 AM~11071228
> *You edited the pic.. :0
> *


the fuck u talmbout


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:01 AM~11071121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:25 AM~11071234
> *the fuck u talmbout
> *


Now pass me some ginger souce to go on my shrimp and steak.....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 11:29 AM~11071261
> *Now pass me some ginger souce to go on my shrimp and steak.....
> *


wtf is souce ******


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 08:53 AM~11071074
> *so  primed out in mint condiot Nova is junk!!!!!!!!!!! how many names do they need to ban before you get the point!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


I JOINED THIS FORUM A WEEK AGO. BEEN READIN THE TOPICS FOR ALMOST A YEAR BUT I JUST JOINED & NEVER BEEN BANNED. I THINK YOU THINK IM SOMEONE ELSE.


IM SORTA LAUGHIN AT THE CAR, BUT THE WEEDWACKER WAS FUNNIER.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11067974
> * Country ******* invaded this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes we all wear coot er hats you Bushy Hollywood ******!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 QUESTION FOR YOU FUNDIS. WHY IS IT THAT IN EVERY PICTURE YOU ALWAYS SO GOD DAMNED ASHEY :uh: JUST CAUSE THE CAR IS PRIMERED DONT MEAN YOU GOTTA BE TOO. PUT SOME LOTION ON OR USE SOME SPIT OR SOMETHIN. LOOKIN LIKE A ***** THAT BEEN SHOVELIN CEMENT ALL DAY :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:34 AM~11071287
> *QUESTION FOR YOU FUNDIS. WHY IS IT THAT IN EVERY PICTURE YOU ALWAYS SO GOD DAMNED ASHEY :uh:  JUST CAUSE THE CAR IS PRIMERED DONT MEAN YOU GOTTA BE TOO. PUT SOME LOTION ON OR USE SOME SPIT OR SOMETHIN. LOOKIN LIKE A ***** THAT BEEN SHOVELIN CEMENT ALL DAY  :0
> *


***** that ain't me. But me and my cuz do look a like and ya he does sling his own cement company... we where out cutting grass.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Link I know when you joined just funny you pop up on certain topics!!!!!!! VA , Black , :uh: Will see. Sally


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 09:55 AM~11071090
> *THIS ***** LIKE AN EXTRA FROM 'THE COLOR PURPLE'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I love Harpo so much!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 10:01 AM~11071121
> *What extension on the 61 u think i should do on th a arms. im thinking bout 1"
> *


that's cool because you're not going to swing it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 11:37 AM~11071582
> *that's cool because you're not going to swing it
> *


 :0 

I want some skirt extenders!!!!!! how much big mouth !!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 10:46 AM~11071333
> ****** that ain't me. But me and my cuz do look a like and ya he does sling his own cement company... we where out cutting grass..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Link I know when you joined just funny you pop up on certain topics!!!!!!! VA , Black ,  :uh: Will see. Sally
> *


 ***** that's you!!!!!!!! we can tell those titties anywhere!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 11:39 AM~11071589
> *:0
> 
> I want some skirt extenders!!!!!! how much big mouth !!!!!!!!
> *


don't ask me for shit!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 01:37 PM~11071582
> *that's cool because you're not going to swing it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 11:39 AM~11071591
> ****** that's you!!!!!!!!  we can tell those titties anywhere!!!!!!!!
> *


nope you blind ole ass slave!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:52 PM~11048555
> *build it!!!!!!!!!!  You getting a 30ft enclosed or just the flat bed tow behind the Navi.... Also you been going around to tire shops!!! nows the time to get them free tires!!!! of course those stickers too.. :biggrin: IWHERE MY TIRES LYING ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED MT 33.0/14.5-15 ET Drag TIRES *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 11:49 AM~11071650
> *WHERE MY TIRES LYING ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I NEED 33X10.5
> *


Read what I wrote you cheap ass nagger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 12 2008, 11:47 AM~11071636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why you laughing fool


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 01:52 PM~11071665
> *why you laughing fool
> *


i thought you were being smart


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 11:52 AM~11071665
> *why you laughing fool
> *


Because!!!!!!!!!!!!

your a..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you fools are dumber than cat shit in here!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:04 PM~11071729
> *you fools are dumber than cat shit in here!!!!!!!!
> *


besides having a great lowrider shop. Now you study animal shit and know about it!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 12 2008, 11:55 AM~11071684
> *i thought you were being smart
> *


he's not hopping it dipshit!!!!! please let me speak knowledge in peace!!!!!! go chill with fundi in the carolinas


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hood going on the............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:09 PM~11071754
> *he's not hopping it dipshit!!!!! please let me speak knowledge in peace!!!!!! go chill with fundi in the carolinas
> *


 :0 

please. why you begging for tires and some country boy racing secrets then fool... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:12 PM~11071773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
still posting pics up...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

guess the car........................... :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

i hope you put a 454 in it, boss.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 02:16 PM~11071792
> *guess the car...........................   :biggrin:
> *


the black one, like i said all along.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

bars going on the............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 12:11 PM~11071765
> *:0
> 
> please. why you begging for tires and some country boy racing secrets then fool...  :0
> *


racing secrets from who?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:16 PM~11071792
> *guess the car...........................  :biggrin:
> *


All we seen is a guess list of Ima gona get parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 12:19 PM~11071810
> *and all we seen is trailer trash and big man tits!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 12 2008, 02:17 PM~11071803
> *the black one, like i said all along.
> *


i can tell by the design. camaros are diff.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:19 PM~11071814
> *but at least they are real pics!!!!!!!!!!!! Not Jpeg ima gona should of BS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 12:24 PM~11071835
> *MY PICS OF MY CARS ARE REAL!!!!!!!! WE ALL KNOW YOUR BREAST ARE REAL AND THE OLD LADY'S PERM IS FUCKED UP AND REAL!!!!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:28 PM~11071850
> *MY PICS OF MY CARS ARE REAL!!!!!!!!  WE ALL KNOW YOUR BREAST ARE REAL AND THE OLD LADY'S PERM IS FUCKED UP AND REAL!!!!!!!
> *


from 1980!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 fool you aint posted shiz!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d6BpAfMWAic Twinz ft Nanci Fletcher - Round & Round 1995 LBC G-Funk


----------



## God's Son2

double v and candiman click here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419415


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 12 2008, 12:32 PM~11071880
> *double v and candiman click here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419415
> *


I'll be the new HNIC around these parts. I'm getting ready to take Bubby V of the top of the hill. his time is up and done!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 12 2008, 12:32 PM~11071880
> *double v and candiman click here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419415
> *


kick rocks with that bullshit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:34 PM~11071896
> *kick rocks with that bullshit
> *


 :biggrin: 

i can't click. but my boy can!!!!

Got to go.. got a offer on the turd!!!!!!!!!!! money money money!!!!!!!!!! find me some skirts *****!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Stillman setup. I have some gates of his for sale


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 12:39 PM~11071922
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i can't click. but my boy can!!!!
> 
> Got to go.. got a offer on the turd!!!!!!!!!!! money money money!!!!!!!!!! find me some skirts *****!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


get a decent white woman first and a comb and some lotion for the kids!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

scottie stop posting wishlists and fundi stop makin excuses
bof yall ****** are wack


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 12 2008, 02:19 PM~11072189
> *scottie stop posting wishlists and fundi stop makin excuses
> bof yall ****** are wack
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

My props to the real riders out there!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 12 2008, 01:19 PM~11072189
> *scottie stop posting wishlists and fundi stop makin excuses
> bof yall ****** are wack
> *


what wish list pussy? ***** I'm posting real shit!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi you weren't born, Jim Henson created you!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 02:27 PM~11072571
> *what wish list pussy? ***** I'm posting real shit!!!!
> *


 Real pics!!!!!


Turd might be gone thurs when I get back!!!! with out juice so I'll have a set-up to install. all chrome , 11 gears will get to use this time......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 12 2008, 02:27 PM~11072565
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> My props to the real riders out there!!
> *


you never had a car but a yellow primered bucket!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 04:58 PM~11073457
> *you never had a car but a yellow primered bucket!!!!!
> *


Shut up !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11071865
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=d6BpAfMWAic Twinz ft Nanci Fletcher - Round & Round 1995 LBC G-Funk
> *


damn that shit brings back some memories for reals!!! Good shit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 11:46 AM~11071333
> ****** that ain't me. But me and my cuz do look a like
> *


***** THAT IS YOU. I RECOGNIZE THAT KRS ONE NOSE ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

damn i didnt know fundi was candimann :uh: i'm late...

so you and realtalk got booted huh????


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uAEiGgvc_wk


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 06:55 PM~11074048
> ****** THAT IS YOU. I RECOGNIZE THAT KRS ONE NOSE ANYWHERE!!!!
> *


Well your a blind ***** then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats my cousin fool!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 











I'm 255 strong NAGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But the genes are strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jul 12 2008, 07:00 PM~11074080
> *damn i didnt know fundi was candimann :uh:  i'm late...
> 
> so you and realtalk got booted huh????
> *


Fundi drives a expo..

I drive a 4 door.. :biggrin: 

realtalk / backbumper / noseuporshutup/fucthemods/neighe/Ben/whitelink are the same person!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, fundimotorsports
:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2008, 08:19 PM~11074444
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, fundimotorsports
> :0
> *


 :0 

That ***** still around!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 08:09 PM~11074390
> *Well your a blind ***** then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats my cousin fool!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 255 strong NAGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But the genes are strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you all still ugly ass ******!!!!!!!!! Skim get at me fool!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 08:36 PM~11074523
> *you all still ugly ass ******!!!!!!!!!  Skim get at me fool!!!!!!!!
> *


Still judging men.. :ugh: 



Hey Skim..

Scotty is one cheap African American!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 08:44 PM~11074583
> *Still judging men.. :ugh:
> Hey Skim..
> 
> Scotty is one cheap African American!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


please leave this topic. you're not funny you're very stupid


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 04:27 PM~11072571
> *what wish list pussy? ***** I'm posting real shit!!!!
> *


you're posting real shit from an e-catalog.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11074775
> *please leave this topic. you're not funny you're very stupid
> *


 YOU ARE KING OF THE SNOW HILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

MORNING.. Of to church then a all night drive to my vacation cabin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in Canada. see you guys in a week or so... I got a van load :biggrin: 

V I will text you info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

please stay there


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 13 2008, 08:34 AM~11076473
> *MORNING.. Of to church then a all night drive to my vacation cabin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in Canada. see you guys in a week or so... I got a van load :biggrin:
> 
> V I will text you info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** CAN'T BUY SOAP HOW CAN HE GO TO CANADA???????????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 12 2008, 09:09 PM~11074390
> *Well your a blind ***** then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats my cousin fool!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 255 strong NAGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But the genes are strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

looks like a piggy bank, thats where you put the money ight lol skim u a fool mayn


----------



## Skim

good mornin peeps


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's good homies?


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## chevy_boy

SUP FOLKS........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SUP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2008, 07:58 AM~11082930
> *good mornin peeps
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 10:41 AM~11084029
> *SUP
> *


DID YOU GO TO THE IMPERIALS SHOW?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 14 2008, 11:12 AM~11084297
> *DID YOU GO TO THE  IMPERIALS SHOW?
> *


  no baby sitter :tears:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 14 2008, 06:35 AM~11082540
> *Fundi selling underwear now?????  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Clownin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 11:20 AM~11084380
> *    no baby sitter  :tears:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD I WAS LOOKING FOR YA TO SAY WHATS UP....  

I SEEN A FEW SUPER NATURAL FOLKS THERE ..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 14 2008, 11:33 AM~11084491
> *ITS ALL GOOD I WAS LOOKING FOR YA TO SAY WHATS UP....
> 
> I SEEN A FEW SUPER NATURAL FOLKS THERE .....  :biggrin:
> *


pics...........


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 11:35 AM~11084503
> *pics...........
> *



I'LL POST SOME TONIGHT.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for Skim


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 28 2008, 01:43 AM~10752166
> *Alright hold the fuck up. Fundi, we already know that shit happened. That was weeks ago. You have cried about it numerous times. By bringing it up over and over, you just showing your weak spot and the next fool gonna keep doing it. Stop crying foul and you better sharpen them skills homeboy. Clown these ****** back instead of complaining. If you finally start roasting these ****** back, fools would lay off wifey and them yam titties you got.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 09:24 AM~10753509
> *DUMB ASS ************ YOU BETTER RECOGNIZE GAME WHEN IT'S IN YOUR FACE!!!!!  LIKE I SAID DON'T BE MAD BECAUSE PITBULL AND SKIM ARE PULLING YOUR HO CARD!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS, HOW I CAN BE IN THE PICTURES IF I'M THE ***** TAKING THEM!!!!!!!!!  MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN LATOYA JACKSON WHEN SHE HAD A wHITE HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 28 2008, 05:53 PM~10757238
> *DUMB ASS ***** HOW AM I FAT??? I'M 6FT 1 AND A 196 LBS.!!!!!  BITCH PLEASE!!!!  DON'T HATE BECAUSE YOU AND YOUR GIRL GOT 1983 HAIRSTYLES!!!!  ***** YOU LOOK LIKE COCO-B-WARE!!!!!!!!  ***** A DOUBLE WIDE AIN'T A HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!  POST THE 75K FROM K-MART *****!!!!!!!!!  OLD TOM WILLS ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!  ZEBRA BREEDING BASTARD!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10757414
> *I know your porkrind eatin ass aint callin someone else fat.... you gotta be at least a C cup... ol pointy tiddy have bish
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 29 2008, 01:39 AM~10760365
> *NO ***** THIS PICTURE HAS US ALL ROLLIN'!!!!!!!!!  THE BROAD HAS A HAIRLINE LIKE GALLAGER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 12:28 PM~11084881
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yam titties :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man that pic is fucking hilarious. Why oh why did you ever post that shit on the net??
I was at disney land the other weekend and passed by on of those photostudios where you can dress up in old-time pics, and I couldn't help but bust out laughing thinking of ole-boy.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What is really cold is he has a serious look on his face like this is the bizness. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 14 2008, 01:09 PM~11085197
> *What is really cold is he has a serious look on his face like this is the bizness. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL........while gripping the shit outta that little ass water-pistol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

I would never let that picture get on here better yet I would have never taken that picture.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 14 2008, 01:04 PM~11085156
> *Man that pic is fucking hilarious. Why oh why did you ever post that shit on the net??
> I was at disney land the other weekend and passed by on of those photostudios where you can dress up in old-time pics, and I couldn't help but bust out laughing thinking of ole-boy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I know the photographer was rolling in is his mind thinking"Damn this is a fucked up couple!! Is my lense wide enough for her forehead and his tits?!"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

but why would a ***** pose with his leg out the tub though????????


----------



## THA LIFE

:biggrin: DAT ***** LOOK LIKE A BROKE ASS GUN SLANGER WHO SPENT HISD MONEY ON A WHITE OLE HORE...

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 14 2008, 10:37 AM~11083156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


V is that you?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 14 2008, 03:47 PM~11086451
> *V is that you?
> *


didn't I tell you to know your history before you speak? that's my Uncle "Big Rat"!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 02:11 PM~11085658
> *:biggrin: DAT ***** LOOK LIKE A BROKE ASS GUN SLANGER WHO SPENT HISD MONEY ON A WHITE OLE HORE...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


he swears she's fine as hell!!!! he says she makes a grip of money but they can't afford soap, kiddy relaxer, laundry soap, up to date clothing, in style car interior, paint for primered cars, lotion, breast reduction and a real rider!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11087186
> *didn't I tell you to know your history before you speak?  that's my Uncle "Big Rat"!!!!!!
> *


wait till i come to Cali, i got to talk to you about some thangs, g.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I would've gave a million dollars to be at their wedding!!! what do you think her folks' thought when she brought him to meet them for the first time!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

muskrat ass *****!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

the hairline like Gallagher still kills me!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 03:21 PM~11049269
> *You put yourself in this lil'bro. You don't contribute anything positive into this topic. You come in here to "fuel the fire". You don't talk about Lowriding or Black Lowriders. Instead you want to join in on this non-sense. Scotty and I know each other and we're homies so we clown...but it's gotten so out of hand with all you other foo's jumpin' on board it ain't funny no more. You started a White Lowriders topic right? Go over there and help it...we'll tend to this one.
> *


YOU AINT BLACK


----------



## 77lincoln818

IS THAT ROSIE ODONNELL & BILL DUKE?


----------



## Tyrone

I was recently informed that Ernest House is very ill at the moment. He's a legend amongst Black lowriders. My prayers and thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 15 2008, 01:19 AM~11091111
> *I was recently informed that Ernest House is very ill at the moment. He's a legend amongst Black lowriders. My prayers and thoughts are with him and his family.
> *


T, I need your Brotha's # hommie.


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Morning Riders.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 14 2008, 02:04 PM~11085156
> *Man that pic is fucking hilarious. Why oh why did you ever post that shit on the net??
> I was at disney land the other weekend and passed by on of those photostudios where you can dress up in old-time pics, and I couldn't help but bust out laughing thinking of ole-boy.
> *



Man when I found that pic I didnt realize it was gonna be the pic that will never be forgotten. Now I feel like the guy that filmed the Rodney King beating saying look what I started :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11091111
> *I was recently informed that Ernest House is very ill at the moment. He's a legend amongst Black lowriders. My prayers and thoughts are with him and his family.
> *


 Most definitely


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 02:55 PM~11085560
> *but why would a ***** pose with his leg out the tub though????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHOS FUCKIN IDEA WAS IT TO PLAN OUT THAT PIC IN THE FIRST PLACE? DID YOU NOTICE THAT ***** WAS STILL ASHEY WHEN HE WAS WET. :0


----------



## Skim

DOUBLE V LOOK THIS WHERE HE GOT THE IDEA :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



http://youtube.com/watch?v=bTIklFsMjjU


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Good morning brothas what going on?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 12 2008, 02:31 PM~11071865
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=d6BpAfMWAic Twinz ft Nanci Fletcher - Round & Round 1995 LBC G-Funk
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2008, 08:27 AM~11092014
> *DOUBLE V LOOK THIS WHERE HE GOT THE IDEA :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=bTIklFsMjjU
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

SCOTTY, I MISSED YOUR CALL FOO. HIT ME BACK AT 4:00 PACIFIC. GOTTA GO HOME AND CHARGE MY PHONE BATTERY.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 15 2008, 11:55 AM~11094169
> *SCOTTY, I MISSED YOUR CALL FOO.  HIT ME BACK AT 4:00 PACIFIC.  GOTTA GO HOME AND CHARGE MY PHONE BATTERY.
> *


NO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 15 2008, 02:25 PM~11094436
> *NO
> *


HOW BOUT 7:00 EASTERN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 15 2008, 12:27 PM~11094441
> *HOW BOUT 7:00 EASTERN :biggrin:
> *


hell no


----------



## RAGTOPROY

V BABY What it do my nig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think I got a race engine 4 you :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 15 2008, 03:53 PM~11095934
> *V BABY What it do my nig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I think I got a race engine 4 you  :yes:
> *


I need that in my life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 09:57 PM~11088541
> *muskrat ass *****!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

prayers out to Ernest House


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 03:11 PM~11085658
> *:biggrin: DAT ***** LOOK LIKE A BROKE ASS GUN SLANGER WHO SPENT HISD MONEY ON A WHITE OLE HORE...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



FUCKED OFF HIS $200 GATE MONEY AFTER HE PAROLLED OUT THE PEN.


----------



## "G-Money"

Wad Up Riders.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

chillin


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 14 2008, 06:05 PM~11087403
> *wait till i come to Cali, i got to talk to you about some thangs, g.
> *


no


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

its lunchtime :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

Wish it was clock out time.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i got another 5 hours :angry:


----------



## "G-Money"

damn.... once I get off I got another gig to hit to.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SHIT A NEED ANOTHER GIG CUZ I GOT A LIL 1 ON THE WAY DUE DEC 23 :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 16 2008, 11:19 AM~11102287
> *SHIT A NEED ANOTHER GIG CUZ I GOT A LIL 1 ON THE WAY DUE DEC 23 :biggrin:
> *


congrats hommie. 

I'm trying to hustle up as much $ as I can. My lease is up next month, I'm trying to finish up this house so my fam can have a place to live once the lease is up. frist time home buyer.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> congrats hommie.
> 
> I'm trying to hustle up as much $ as I can.  My lease is up next month, I'm trying to finish up this house so my fam can have a place to live once the lease is up. frist time home buyer.
> [/b]


THANKS HOMIE I WILL BE ABLE TO TELL IF ITS A BOY OR GURL ON THE 23 OF THIS MONTH, VERY EXCITED, I DONT CARE WAT COMES OUT ASLONG AS ITS HEALTHY YA KNOW, AH MAN TALKIN BOOUT HOUSES HOPE WE GET SUMTHING SOON


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 16 2008, 11:27 AM~11102329
> *THANKS HOMIE I WILL BE ABLE TO TELL IF ITS A BOY OR GURL ON THE 23 OF THIS MONTH, VERY EXCITED, I DONT CARE WAT COMES OUT ASLONG AS ITS HEALTHY YA KNOW, AH MAN TALKIN BOOUT HOUSES HOPE WE GET SUMTHING SOON
> *


 :thumbsup:  
another Lowrider comeing soon into the world. lol.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 16 2008, 11:18 AM~11102281
> *
> *



Whats good out in Cali V? What you your day isn't going so good?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> :thumbsup:
> another Lowrider comeing soon into the world. lol.
> [/b]


O YEAAAH :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 16 2008, 09:19 AM~11102287
> *SHIT A NEED ANOTHER GIG CUZ I GOT A LIL 1 ON THE WAY DUE DEC 23 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> Whats good out in Cali V? What you your day isn't going so good?
> [/b]


it's all good!!!!!!!!!!!! homie who has to get off in 5 hours!! feel sorry for the homie!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11102723
> *it's all good!!!!!!!!!!!! homie who has to get off in 5 hours!!  feel sorry for the homie!!!
> *


shiiiiit im off now :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 16 2008, 11:09 AM~11102217
> *no
> *


listen to 0:38-0:39 seconds


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmaFcdWN8SU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 16 2008, 04:10 PM~11105472
> *listen to 0:38-0:39 seconds
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmaFcdWN8SU
> *


no!!!!!!!!! kick rocks


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who lives near Austin, Tx.?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

U FOUND A CAR?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 16 2008, 09:11 PM~11107425
> *who lives near Austin, Tx.?
> *


its 4 hours south of me ***** what you got cookin :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

did he find a car for all the parts he was posting :0


----------



## Skim

MORNIN PEEPS


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 16 2008, 09:38 PM~11108275
> *did he find a car for all the parts he was posting :0
> *


LOL


----------



## 187PURE

ONCE I GET MY MOON ROOF, THAT'LL MAKE THE BODY OF MY CAR WEAKER WON'T IT? I MEAN, I LIKE HOPPING MY SHIT.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:12 AM~11110951
> *ONCE I GET MY MOON ROOF, THAT'LL MAKE THE BODY OF MY CAR WEAKER WON'T IT?  I MEAN, I LIKE HOPPING MY SHIT.
> *


no more than an unwrapped frame will :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 17 2008, 11:13 AM~11110963
> *no more than an unwrapped frame will :uh:
> *


HA-HA-HA :uh:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:12 AM~11110951
> *ONCE I GET MY MOON ROOF, THAT'LL MAKE THE BODY OF MY CAR WEAKER WON'T IT?  I MEAN, I LIKE HOPPING MY SHIT.
> *


Before I got my roof put in I had my arches and crossmember reinforced I really don't hop mine too much though.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 17 2008, 11:49 AM~11111236
> *Before I got my roof put in I had my arches and crossmember reinforced I really don't hop mine too much though.
> *


MY REAR IS REINFORCED BUT I REALLY NEED TO HIT MY FRONT END AND PRESSURE POINTS. BOUT TO GET MOLDED TOP AND BOTTOM CONTROL ARMS.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey dogg are your a-arms extended?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 17 2008, 11:53 AM~11111265
> *Hey dogg are your a-arms extended?
> *


OF COURSE. YOU GOTTA BE A ASSHOLE TO BE RIDING AROUND KNOCK KNEE'D


----------



## thestrongsurvive

HaHaHa I ain't done mine yet. I am going to get all that shit done at one time.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 09:35 PM~11108237
> *its 4 hours south of me ***** what you got cookin :0
> *


need you to go reher-morrison and pick up some parts for me!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:51 AM~11111252
> *MY REAR IS REINFORCED BUT I REALLY NEED TO HIT MY FRONT END AND PRESSURE POINTS.  BOUT TO GET MOLDED TOP AND BOTTOM CONTROL ARMS.
> *


so


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:51 AM~11111252
> *MY REAR IS REINFORCED BUT I REALLY NEED TO HIT MY FRONT END AND PRESSURE POINTS.  BOUT TO GET MOLDED TOP AND BOTTOM CONTROL ARMS.
> *













Is your frame tweaking, or is your bumper just bent?
You should wrap your humps, ears, and cross-member, but IMO it would easier just to buy a wrapped frame and swapp it out


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 17 2008, 10:31 AM~11111621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your frame tweaking, or is your bumper just bent?
> You should wrap your humps, ears, and cross-member, but IMO it would easier just to buy a wrapped frame and swapp it out
> *


he's from Philly he don't know!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:12 AM~11110951
> *ONCE I GET MY MOON ROOF, THAT'LL MAKE THE BODY OF MY CAR WEAKER WON'T IT?  I MEAN, I LIKE HOPPING MY SHIT.
> *


I thought you had that bitch in already. I see many hoppers with moon roofs all day long.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 17 2008, 12:31 PM~11111621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your frame tweaking, or is your bumper just bent?
> You should wrap your humps, ears, and cross-member, but IMO it would easier just to buy a wrapped frame and swapp it out
> *


MY FRAME IS COOL. I JUST SWAPPED IT OUT. I FORGOT TO BOLT DOWN THE RODS TO HOLD THE BUMPER.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey 187 how many inches did you extend your a-arms?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 12:42 PM~11111728
> *I thought you had that bitch in already. I see many hoppers with moon roofs all day long.
> *


NAW BILL'S BEEN BUSY WITH HIS NEW HOUSE. HE'S ACTUALLY GETTING THE ROOF FOR ME THIS SATURDAY AND INSTALLING IT SOMETIME NEXT WEEK. AND YES, I KNOW ABOUT HOPPERS WITH ROOFS. BUT REMEMBER, MY FRAME AINT WRAPPED.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 17 2008, 12:49 PM~11111797
> *Hey 187 how many inches did you extend your a-arms?
> *


3/4" BUT I'M GETTING NEW ONES XTENDED 1 1/2". I'M A HOPPER BABY!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2008, 12:32 PM~11111642
> *he's from Philly he don't know!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:46 AM~11111764
> *MY FRAME IS COOL. I JUST SWAPPED IT OUT.  I FORGOT TO BOLT DOWN THE RODS TO HOLD THE BUMPER.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:07 AM~11111937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck you


----------



## Dirt422

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkXICa__1CY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11111952
> *:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: I KNOW, RIGHT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

dimb ass philly cats!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkok_6CqjPM



some real music...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 12:01 PM~11111880
> *  BUT REMEMBER, MY FRAME AINT WRAPPED.
> *


You gonna end up doing a frame swap right, I know you aint goin out like no sucka


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim he is a sucka!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim can you get that for me?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:03 AM~11111897
> *3/4" BUT I'M GETTING NEW ONES XTENDED 1 1/2".  I'M A HOPPER BABY!
> *


your shit don't jump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who needs gates?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who needs a wrapped frame


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2008, 08:15 PM~11115221
> *You gonna end up doing a frame swap right, I know you aint goin out like no sucka
> *


 :yes: over the winter


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2008, 11:57 PM~11117293
> *who needs a wrapped frame
> *


ME! ME! ME!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2008, 08:27 PM~11115295
> *Skim can you get that for me?
> *


NO


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 17 2008, 06:27 PM~11115295-->
> 
> 
> 
> Skim can you get that for me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 17 2008, 06:35 PM~11115360
> *who needs gates?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2008, 09:57 PM~11117293
> *who needs a wrapped frame
> *










:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 17 2008, 06:27 PM~11115295-->
> 
> 
> 
> Skim can you get that for me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 17 2008, 06:35 PM~11115360
> *who needs gates?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2008, 09:57 PM~11117293
> *who needs a wrapped frame
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2008, 01:34 AM~11118469
> *ME! ME! ME!
> *


break bread!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 17 2008, 10:32 AM~11111642-->
> 
> 
> 
> he's from Philly he don't know!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 17 2008, 01:54 PM~11113291
> *dimb ass philly cats!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Smith is thier greatest asset..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 01:34 AM~11118469
> *ME! ME! ME!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get the roof done yet!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jul 18 2008, 08:30 AM~11119571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go kick rocks *****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 12:05 PM~11120227
> *break bread!!!!!!
> *


LET ME BAKE IT. I NEED MORE YEAST!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 18 2008, 10:44 AM~11120546
> *LET ME BAKE IT.  I NEED MORE YEAST!
> *


 :cheesy: HOW THE PAINT LOOKIN'?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP FELLAS.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup homie


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 12:19 PM~11121255
> *sup homie
> *


CHILLIN....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

same here


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 02:32 PM~11121357
> *same here
> *


so


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 18 2008, 12:45 PM~11121472
> *so
> *


please leave


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11121636
> *please leave
> *


aiight


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 01:06 PM~11121636
> *please leave
> *


 You a mod... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim you still need parts for your ace?


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

LET'S KEEP IT MOVIN BRUVAZ.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 18 2008, 03:13 PM~11122587
> *LET'S KEEP IT MOVIN BRUVAZ.
> *


 :0


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 18 2008, 07:57 PM~11124029
> *:0
> *


THAT INCLUDES YOU TOO POTNA.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 01:38 PM~11120954
> *:cheesy:        HOW THE PAINT LOOKIN'?
> *


DECENT. JUST NEEDS TO BE CUT AND BUFFED


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 19 2008, 05:34 AM~11126328
> *DECENT.  JUST NEEDS TO BE CUT AND BUFFED
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 07:46 AM~11126352
> *:0
> *


SO ARE YOU GOING TO CONTINUE POSTING AS CANDIMAN? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 19 2008, 06:25 AM~11126400
> *SO ARE YOU GOING TO CONTINUE POSTING AS CANDIMAN? :uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## KadillakKing

my nickaz i see shyt naw change in here was krackinj


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 19 2008, 03:21 PM~11128267
> *my nickaz i see shyt naw change in here was krackinj
> *



Skims building a VW for BIG scott.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 02:25 PM~11121799
> *Skim you still need parts for your ace?
> *


only a few :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Got me some 13 on the way. Purple.. and getting my Boy to stripe it up for me.. 

Skim pm pics of your Fleet wood set-up. Ya I know it's bagged.. :biggrin: i also want to extend the skirts and where can I get L1 chrome parts..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 06:54 PM~11129082
> *Got me some 13 on the way. Purple.. and getting my Boy to stripe it up for me..
> 
> Skim pm pics of your Fleet wood set-up. Ya I know it's bagged.. :biggrin:  i also want to extend the skirts and where can I get L1 chrome parts..
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11129320
> *
> *


You act have nothing to say Big Mouth!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Jul 19 2008, 07:54 PM~11129082-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got me some 13 on the way. Purple.. and getting my Boy to stripe it up for me..
> 
> Skim pm pics of your Fleet wood set-up. Ya I know it's bagged.. :biggrin:  i also want to extend the skirts and where can I get L1 chrome parts..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jul 19 2008, 08:12 PM~11129156
> *:0
> *


this ***** conversating with himself :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I see we still have folks acting like kids!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 19 2008, 07:53 PM~11129359-->
> 
> 
> 
> this ***** conversating with himself  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that's My look alike cousin messing with you'll now..the one with the Nova..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 19 2008, 07:54 PM~11129361
> *I see we still have folks acting like kids!!!!!!!!
> *


Nope I'm act building and ridding.... :0


----------



## Skim

How was your vacation to Canada, I wanna see pics or youre lieing :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 12:11 AM~11130651
> *How was your vacation to Canada, I wanna see pics or youre lieing  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

Northern white woman over load!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And i love the rudeness of Michigan / Il / OH . I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!! Went to Cedar point then drove up to Cn for a day. Cabin was nice on Lake...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11129082
> *Got me some 13 on the way. Purple.. and getting my Boy to stripe it up for me..
> 
> Skim pm pics of your Fleet wood set-up. Ya I know it's bagged.. :biggrin:  i also want to extend the skirts and where can I get L1 chrome parts..
> *


www.streettrends.com
www.impalassforum.com


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 19 2008, 07:54 PM~11129361
> *I see we still have folks acting like kids!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 20 2008, 03:30 PM~11133531
> *www.streettrends.com
> www.impalassforum.com
> *


 :biggrin: cool..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: http://raleigh.craigslist.org/car/732967054.html


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 20 2008, 09:00 PM~11134656
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: http://raleigh.craigslist.org/car/732967054.html
> *


 :roflmao: YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKIN KIDDIN ME DAWG. THAT ***** FUNDI IS AN ASS-CRACK!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:16 PM~11134797
> *:roflmao: YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKIN KIDDIN ME DAWG.  THAT ***** FUNDI IS AN ASS-CRACK!!
> *


Thats a fair price. Hell at least i ride , and that came of the LIL list. You some hating non building fools... :uh: In fact the truck has been looked at several times and is getting parted out.. 

I don't have to go around begging for parts or make 3-4 threads on the same damn subject... :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 20 2008, 09:19 PM~11134817
> *Thats a fair price. Hell at least i ride , and that came of the LIL list. You some hating non building fools... :uh: In fact the truck has been looked at several times and is getting parted out..
> 
> I don't have to go around begging for parts or make 3-4 threads on the same damn subject... :0
> *


***** DON'T FRONT. YOU KNOW JUST AS WELL AS ME THAT A BIG 44 IS HARD TO COME BY. AND OH YEAH.. I DID'NT GET IT THROUGH LAYITLOW. I GOT MY OWN CONNECTIONS PARTNER. THERE'S A LOT OF PERSONAL INFORMATION I DON'T POST ON THE INTERNET


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11134855
> ****** DON'T FRONT.  YOU KNOW JUST AS WELL AS ME THAT A BIG 44 IS HARD TO COME BY.  AND OH YEAH.. I DID'NT GET IT THROUGH LAYITLOW.  I GOT MY OWN CONNECTIONS PARTNER.  THERE'S A LOT OF PERSONAL INFORMATION I DON'T POST ON THE INTERNET
> *


O really!!!!!!!!!! :uh: 

No it's not that hard to get.. you where told 4-5 times. and I know for a fact you stop being a cheap ass and go to the shop it will get done..

I'm getting mine rag the rest out to go wit my new 13's and another member is laying pin down.. All under $300. It's about famly and who you ride with. Not E-thugin and making wish list on LIL..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 18 2008, 03:13 PM~11122587
> *LET'S KEEP IT MOVIN BRUVAZ.
> *


move your white ass out of here!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 20 2008, 07:28 PM~11134886
> *O really!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:
> 
> No it's not that hard to get.. you where told 4-5 times. and I know for a fact you stop being a cheap ass and go to the shop it will get done..
> 
> I'm getting mine rag the rest out to go wit my new 13's and another member is laying pin down.. All under $300. It's about famly and who you ride with. Not E-thugin and making wish list on LIL..
> *


please stop comparing the merlin machine to his caddy!! your vehicle is garbage!!!!!! you're broke as a joke so stop pretending like you build or on top notch shit!!!!! and that nova is still a piece of trash!!!! tell your cousin Karl from "Slingblade" I'll race that piece of shit anytime!!!!! Ol' song of the south country bastard!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

price seems sorta reasonable to me. What's wrong with it??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11136631
> *price seems sorta reasonable to me. What's wrong with it??
> *


you buy it and roll it with your homies


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wtf is "green ice"?


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11136659
> *wtf is "green ice"?
> *


PROBABLY HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THIS SHIT



> *gauge pillar pod*



:twak:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> *Been in 3-4 mags and plenty local shows..*



BEING IN THE BACKGROUND WHEN ANOTHER CAR IS GETTING PHOTOGRAPHED DONT COUNT. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 20 2008, 09:28 PM~11134886
> *O really!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:
> 
> No it's not that hard to get.. you where told 4-5 times. and I know for a fact you stop being a cheap ass and go to the shop it will get done..
> 
> I'm getting mine rag the rest out to go wit my new 13's and another member is laying pin down.. All under $300. It's about famly and who you ride with. Not E-thugin and making wish list on LIL..
> *


I AINT BEEN TOLD A DAMN THANG. AND ***** YEAH RIGHT, YOU AINT DOING SHIT BUT JAWBONING AND GETTING KNUCKLE CRAMPS FROM ALL THAT TYPING YOU DO.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2008, 01:07 AM~11137177
> *I AINT BEEN TOLD A DAMN THANG.  AND ***** YEAH RIGHT, YOU AINT DOING SHIT BUT JAWBONING AND GETTING KNUCKLE CRAMPS FROM ALL THAT TYPING YOU DO.
> *


Will see i have proven my self before so get on with that shit!!!!!!!!! SDZ will be up there to see what you are made of..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11136649-->
> 
> 
> 
> you buy it and roll it with your homies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't be caught dead in it, but that's just my personal preference. I'm sure someone out there who doesn't know the history of it, or him will scoop it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-77lincoln818_@Jul 20 2008, 11:16 PM~11136860
> *BEING IN THE BACKGROUND WHEN ANOTHER CAR IS GETTING PHOTOGRAPHED DONT COUNT. :uh:
> *


That's funny shit right there :biggrin: 



................and keep it up with the racial slurs fat bastard!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats Good Folks.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 20 2008, 11:28 PM~11136625-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ol'  song of the south country bastard!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-77lincoln818_@Jul 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11136860
> *BEING IN THE BACKGROUND WHEN ANOTHER CAR IS GETTING PHOTOGRAPHED DONT COUNT. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> Whats Good Folks.
> [/b]


chillen, homie, hows your summer going?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 20 2008, 11:16 PM~11136860
> *BEING IN THE BACKGROUND WHEN ANOTHER CAR IS GETTING PHOTOGRAPHED DONT COUNT. :uh:
> *


 :wave: 

Ben / realtalk / noseup /neighe / backbumper / fthe mods. new name I see..


----------



## 187PURE

I KNOW I'M LATE WITH IT, BUT I'M SITTING HEAR READING THE LOWRIDER MAG, AND THEY HONORED GARY MAY IN THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME :0


----------



## 187PURE

I CAN'T FIND ANY FLICS TO UPLOAD OF GARY


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2008, 09:06 AM~11138445
> *I KNOW I'M LATE WITH IT, BUT I'M SITTING HEAR READING THE LOWRIDER MAG, AND THEY HONORED GARY MAY IN THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME :0
> *


yea and they had a couple other black cats rides featured that month


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT WAS THE CAUSE OF MAY'S DEATH?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2008, 11:48 AM~11138768
> *WHAT WAS THE CAUSE OF MAY'S DEATH?
> *


I think it was either a hart attack or stroke.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup y'all


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2008, 09:48 AM~11138768
> *WHAT WAS THE CAUSE OF MAY'S DEATH?
> *


stroke. I spoke to Uncle Gary a few days before he passed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wut it dew homeboys


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 21 2008, 12:56 PM~11139308
> *stroke. I spoke to Uncle Gary a few days before he passed
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2008, 07:45 AM~11137945
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

sup brothas whats cookin' uffin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 21 2008, 05:20 PM~11141546
> *sup brothas whats cookin'  uffin:
> *


CRACK :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2008, 09:06 AM~11138445
> *I KNOW I'M LATE WITH IT, BUT I'M SITTING HEAR READING THE LOWRIDER MAG, AND THEY HONORED GARY MAY IN THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME :0
> *


Better late than never. The current issue is a great issue. Not just because of the cars, but the owners (Blacks). The cover car and the 'Lowrider of the Month'. 

It's great they're placing Gary May in 'The Hall of Fame'. Long past due.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Got these for my roadmaster.. I'm not going to lowride it. to many done and big rims are the new thing to do.. rag top / vent guards cut into the body. And a slight lift kit. done by a member here..  

24"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

vales verga!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11143806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these for my roadmaster.. I'm not going to lowride it. to many done and big rims are the new thing to do.. rag top / vent guards cut into the body. And a slight lift kit. done by a member here..
> 
> 24"
> *


why are you in here again?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 21 2008, 08:27 PM~11144295
> *why are you in here again?
> *


Just to point out the BS you post and say you do.. :0 

Visa Versa...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 21 2008, 08:33 PM~11144342
> *Just to point out the BS you post and say you do.. :0
> 
> Visa Versa...
> *


and what BS is that Fiddler?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** you a Black hillbilly!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 21 2008, 08:39 PM~11144396-->
> 
> 
> 
> and what BS is that Fiddler?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 21 2008, 08:52 PM~11144482
> ****** you a Black hillbilly!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Skim

good mornin


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 19 2008, 08:58 PM~11129392
> *Nope that's My look alike cousin messing with you'll now..the one with the Nova..
> :0
> *


***** YOUR COUSIN IS BLACKER AND ASHEY THAN HARRIET TUBMANS LEFT FOOT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 21 2008, 09:38 PM~11143806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these for my roadmaster.. I'm not going to lowride it. to many done and big rims are the new thing to do.. rag top / vent guards cut into the body. And a slight lift kit. done by a member here..
> 
> 24"
> *


WHY DON'T YOU JUST SHOOT YOURSELF FUNDI :uh: 
AND WHY ARE YOU BRAGGING BOUT 24s AND SHIT. DON'T NOBODY GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT BULLSHIT. THE TOPIC IS BLACK LOWRIDERS!! AND TOO MANY LOWRIDERS WHERE?? THEY AINT GOT SHIT DOWN IN NORTH CAROLINA BUT MONSTER TRUCKS (DUNKS). BOY YOU ONE SILLY HILL BILLY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 07:17 AM~11146689
> *BOY YOU ONE SILLY HILL BILLY
> *


THAT ***** SO COUNTRY HE CAN EAT BACON AND SHIT OUT A HAMHOCK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 08:11 AM~11146668
> ****** YOUR COUSIN IS BLACKER AND ASHEY THAN HARRIET TUBMANS LEFT FOOT
> *


I'M TELLING YOU DAWG. THEM MUTHAFUCKAS DO NOT BELIEVE IN LOTION. WITH ALL THAT LARD THEY USE TO FRY CHICKEN, YOU WOULD THINK THEY'D USE THAT ON THEY ASS.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 06:22 AM~11146711
> *I'M TELLING YOU DAWG.  THEM MUTHAFUCKAS DO NOT BELIEVE IN LOTION.  WITH ALL THAT LARD THEY USE TO FRY CHICKEN, YOU WOULD THINK THEY'D USE THAT ON THEY ASS.
> *


I told his real name is Clayton Bigsby!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Good morning homies what's good? Hey tru I didn't see you saturday night it was real cool except for one idiot drunk and grabbed some girls ass.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2008, 06:44 AM~11146796
> *Good morning homies what's good? Hey tru I didn't see you saturday night it was real cool except for one idiot drunk and grabbed some girls ass.
> *


I know dawg, I got lazy and didn't feel like changing out those tires. The bands are showing on my front tires from riding wit em poked out. I wish I could have made it, my boys would have loved it. 
Got any pics, and what else is coming up??


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Some of the homies are going to post up pictures today It was like 50 or 60 cars out there we are going to try and do it again in like three weeks.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 06:17 AM~11146689
> *WHY DON'T YOU JUST SHOOT YOURSELF FUNDI :uh:
> AND WHY ARE YOU BRAGGING BOUT 24s AND SHIT.  DON'T NOBODY GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT BULLSHIT.  THE TOPIC IS BLACK LOWRIDERS!!  AND TOO MANY LOWRIDERS WHERE??  THEY AINT GOT SHIT DOWN IN NORTH CAROLINA BUT MONSTER TRUCKS (DUNKS).  BOY YOU ONE SILLY HILL BILLY
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

SPEAKING OF 24s, A FOOL STOPPED ME IN TRAFFIC THIS MORNING.. TALKIN BOUT "YO, I GOT SOME 24s FOR THAT". I WAS LIKE NAW MAN THIS A LOWRIDER. THEN I LIFTED THE FRONT. THE FOOL WAS STILL LIKE "OH SHIT, THAT'LL LOOK HOT ON THESE 24s I GOT". I HIT THE GAS ON THAT ***** :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

he just came up


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 08:31 AM~11147362
> *SPEAKING OF 24s, A FOOL STOPPED ME IN TRAFFIC THIS MORNING.. TALKIN BOUT "YO, I GOT SOME 24s FOR THAT".  I WAS LIKE NAW MAN THIS A LOWRIDER.  THEN I LIFTED THE FRONT.  THE FOOL WAS STILL LIKE "OH SHIT, THAT'LL LOOK HOT ON THESE 24s I GOT".  I HIT THE GAS ON THAT ***** :uh:
> *


The fact that you had wires and juice that clown still thought 24"s would look good :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 08:31 AM~11147362
> *SPEAKING OF 24s, A FOOL STOPPED ME IN TRAFFIC THIS MORNING.. TALKIN BOUT "YO, I GOT SOME 24s FOR THAT".  I WAS LIKE NAW MAN THIS A LOWRIDER.  THEN I LIFTED THE FRONT.  THE FOOL WAS STILL LIKE "OH SHIT, THAT'LL LOOK HOT ON THESE 24s I GOT".  I HIT THE GAS ON THAT ***** :uh:
> *


That shit happens all the time to me!!!!!!! just give in and be part of the cool club. rock them big thangs and see the light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 Lowriding is dead!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 11:07 AM~11147616
> *That shit happens all the time to me!!!!!!! just give in and be part of the cool club. rock them big thangs and see the light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 Lowriding is dead!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 11:07 AM~11147616
> *That shit happens all the time to me!!!!!!! just give in and be part of the cool club. rock them big thangs and see the light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 Lowriding is dead!!!!!!!!
> *


MAN GO FUCK YOURSELF!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey dogg how do you figure lowriding is dead? It has stood the test of time all the other car fads come and go and are forgotten just as quick as they appear.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2008, 11:27 AM~11147757
> *Hey dogg how do you figure lowriding is dead? It has stood the test of time all the other car fads come and go and are forgotten just as quick as they appear.
> *


IGNORE HIM. HIS COMMENTS DON'T COUNT AND HAVE NO VALUE. THE *****'S EQUIVALENT TO A 4 DOLLAR BILL.


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 22 2008, 12:27 PM~11147757
> *Hey dogg how do you figure lowriding is dead? It has stood the test of time all the other car fads come and go and are forgotten just as quick as they appear.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:54 AM~11147997
> *IGNORE HIM.  HIS COMMENTS DON'T COUNT AND HAVE NO VALUE.  THE *****'S EQUIVALENT TO A 4 DOLLAR BILL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 22 2008, 09:21 AM~11147718-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN GO FUCK YOURSELF!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just finished watching Youporn some good white gals up there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 09:27 AM~11147757
> *Hey dogg how do you figure lowriding is dead? It has stood the test of time all the other car fads come and go and are forgotten just as quick as they appear.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Tell you what. see big scotty and his imaginary race car.. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:54 AM~11147997
> *IGNORE HIM.  HIS COMMENTS DON'T COUNT AND HAVE NO VALUE.  THE *****'S EQUIVALENT TO A 4 DOLLAR BILL.
> *


Got your top done? Oh I thought you where still flapping your gums sitting behind a desk acting all hard..
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

O ya lab. I forgot, your white coat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

AY WHO SINGS THAT SONG _"WHERE GOING EYE BALLING EM-EM-EM EYE BALLING"?_


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 21 2008, 10:30 AM~11138213
> *chillen, homie, hows your summer going?
> *


Thats good to hear you in good spirits.
My Summer ain't too bad, here soon be able to move out of my apt and in to my house. Which as been a long time coming.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 06:11 AM~11146668
> ****** YOUR COUSIN IS BLACKER AND ASHEY THAN HARRIET TUBMANS LEFT FOOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 22 2008, 06:56 AM~11146832
> *I know dawg, I got lazy and didn't feel like changing out those tires. The bands are showing on my front tires from riding wit em poked out. I wish I could have made it, my boys would have loved it.
> Got any pics, and what else is coming up??
> *


LAZY ASS *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11148554
> *AY WHO SINGS THAT SONG "WHERE GOING EYE BALLING EM-EM-EM EYE BALLING"?
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup "D"?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 22 2008, 10:47 AM~11148629
> *LAZY ASS *****!!!!!!!!
> *


Look who's Talking!!!!!!!!!

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 10:50 AM~11148659
> *Look who's Talking!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> *


your daddy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where are my free tires lyin' ass ************?????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 22 2008, 10:54 AM~11148692-->
> 
> 
> 
> your daddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope my dad gets paid. Not beg for free tires!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 22 2008, 10:54 AM~11148701
> *where are my free tires lyin' ass ************?????????
> *












:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where my tires???


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 22 2008, 12:49 PM~11148648
> *wassup "D"?
> *


CHILLIN. I SEEN YOUR CALL, BUT MY SPRINT'S FUCKIN UP :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 11:03 AM~11148785
> *Nope my dad gets paid. Not beg for free tires!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


not the same car


----------



## 187PURE

I NEED THAT SONG _:EYE BALLING.. EYE BALLING:_


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

go to AT&T and ***** for your cell service!!!!!!! WHERE MY FREE TIRES FUNDI!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 12:05 PM~11148808
> *CHILLIN.  I SEEN YOUR CALL, BUT MY SPRINT'S FUCKIN UP :angry:
> *


shit I dropped sprint cuz that service sucks. as soon as my contract was up I skirted the fuck out. no signal like a mahfucka


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2008, 11:13 AM~11148897
> *shit I dropped sprint cuz that service sucks. as soon as my contract was up I skirted the fuck out. no signal like a mahfucka
> *


fundi got free tires


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 11:03 AM~11148785
> *Nope my dad gets paid. Not beg for free tires!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


paid in what? dirt and naps??????


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOJpzp5XkHo


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 22 2008, 11:15 AM~11148922-->
> 
> 
> 
> paid in what?  dirt and naps??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 11:16 AM~11148931
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOJpzp5XkHo
> *


 :thumbsdown: there you go with that West coast BS again. You from the east fool.. Lets be real!!!!!!!!!!!

Philly rappers!!!!!! :0


----------



## houtex

around how much should i look at spending to get someone else to reinforce my car frame


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 11:16 AM~11148931
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOJpzp5XkHo
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup my black friends :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=421089&st=60


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by houtex_@Jul 22 2008, 12:40 PM~11149177
> *around how much should i look at spending to get someone else to reinforce my car frame
> *


because of the price of steel going up, some places are charging from 2 g's to 3500! depending on what wrap and if you want it molded


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 22 2008, 12:15 PM~11148922
> *paid in what?  dirt and naps??????
> *


DAMN HE SAID YOUR POPS NAPS IS 36 GRIT :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 11:41 AM~11149189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jim Crow days are over!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where my tires liar!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 01:39 PM~11149163
> *
> Philly rappers!!!!!! :0
> *


KICK ROCKS WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 22 2008, 12:42 PM~11149796
> *KICK ROCKS WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!
> *


I bet you wouldn't say that to their face.. :0 

They where all right..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 22 2008, 02:48 PM~11149855
> *I bet you wouldn't say that to their face.. :0
> 
> They where all right..
> *


HALF THEM ****** STAY HIGH ANYWAY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

tires


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 01:31 PM~11150322
> *:0
> *


go find a white bitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 22 2008, 01:34 PM~11150353
> *go find a white bitch!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm going to take yours. Keep talking. I'll burn this thread down!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 01:42 PM~11150430
> *I'm going to take yours. Keep talking. I'll burn this thread down!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 22 2008, 01:42 PM~11150430
> *I'm going to take yours. Keep talking. I'll burn this thread down!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


i think you allready tried but its not working.its a shame 187 pure started a topic to honor some of the greatest black lowriders and builders and your trying to ruin his topic.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi get a life and a up to date white bitch!


----------



## Skim




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:yes:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

nws http://www.bootybottoms.com/pages/mitchelle-056.jpg



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 22 2008, 11:23 PM~11155615
> *that redbone is sexy as hell
> 
> But what the hell is on that gay ass dudes mind in the background........lol Two fine bitches showing ass and pussy and he aint even paying attention :roflmao:
> *



lol, I said the same thing homeboy lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 23 2008, 03:51 AM~11156528-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO STAY.  FUNDI GET YA ASS OUT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 03:57 AM~11156530
> *THIS MAY HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH BLACK LOWRIDERS.  BUT I PREFER THIS FAR MORE THAN THE OTHER BS.  KEEP THAT ASS COMING :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


say homie, the last few pages was on some bullshit to the point that I didnt even want to click on it even if it was at the top of the page so I said fuck it, change the direction before this topic gets fucked up any further. :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 22 2008, 04:52 PM~11152413
> *fundi get a life and a up to date white bitch!
> *


***** said "up to date" white bitch.......lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Good morning homies what's good.


----------



## TRUDAWG

sup homie!


----------



## 187PURE

WHO IN THE HELL DELETED MY SHIT?? :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mxwozm_6dew


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 08:43 AM~11157723
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=mxwozm_6dew
> *


this is my car from show in 2006...trying to put in on three like you "187"
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 08:00 AM~11157095
> ****** said "up to date" white bitch.......lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE SHE STILL HAD THE THE OLD SCHOOL FRONT CLIP :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

Tyrone......that was a good qoute even though I don't know why it got deleted!
I see it time and time again. The brothers just seem to flock to these white women out here in AZ. The sad thing is there are NOT alot of black people here in AZ to begin with (3% black population). Most of the sista's out here a fine, successful, and generally got it going on. It's not like there is an overly abundent amount of hood-rats. I think alot of cats just can't over-come being with a strong black women and it means that they're weak themselves. I've been told I'm a very dominant man when it comes to relationships, or women in general. I don't take shit from anyboy, and I'll check that attitude with the quickness.
O.T........but I remember trying to holla at this fine ass stripper chick that came up in the after-hours. This bitch dissed the shit outta me, and even scolded on my shoes. I cussed that bitch out with the quickness, and let her know she wasn't the finest one out of the pack anyway.....lol 
(i was drunk).................but the funny part was the following week I was posted up in the parking lot just chillen talking to some chics, and I catch this fine broad staring at me, so we get to talking, I get the number.......and after that she says "you dont' remember me, do you?"
I say "no, should I?"........she told me I cusseed her out last week.....LOL! Says no-one has ever talked to her like that, and she respected how I cut into her.....lol
The point is although alot of these chics have an exterior tough as nails they aint nothing but little girls on the inside that yearn for real man to step up!
See weak ****** like fundi, get a white broad, and a big ugly one that nobody else wants at that, so they can feel like they're really the man of the house, when in fact they are inferior.
I used to be in the same boat at one point in my life, but then I grew up!
If you didnt' read Tyrones post, you probably dont' have a clue what I'm talking about, but it all relates.
How many of you have a black broad?


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 07:00 AM~11157095
> ****** said "up to date" white bitch.......lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

all my broads been Black!!! but Jennifer Love Hewitt and Natalie Ritano can get this dick anytime!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I still have some high powered gates if you fools need them


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim what parts you need? I'm going to start putting the ace together so hit me up on what you need homie! the trunk is going to be insane!!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 AM~11157890
> *Tyrone......that was a good qoute even though I don't know why it got deleted!
> I see it time and time again. The brothers just seem to flock to these white women out here in AZ. The sad thing is there are NOT alot of black people here in AZ to begin with (3% black population). Most of the sista's out here a fine, successful, and generally got it going on. It's not like there is an overly abundent amount of hood-rats. I think alot of cats just can't over-come being with a strong black women and it means that they're weak themselves. I've been told I'm a very dominant man when it comes to relationships, or women in general. I don't take shit from anyboy, and I'll check that attitude with the quickness.
> O.T........but I remember trying to holla at this fine ass stripper chick that came up in the after-hours. This bitch dissed the shit outta me, and even scolded on my shoes. I cussed that bitch out with the quickness, and let her know she wasn't the finest one out of the pack anyway.....lol
> (i was drunk).................but the funny part was the following week I was posted up in the parking lot just chillen talking to some chics, and I catch this fine broad staring at me, so we get to talking, I get the number.......and after that she says "you dont' remember me, do you?"
> I say "no, should I?"........she told me I cusseed her out last week.....LOL! Says no-one has ever talked to her like that, and she respected how I cut into her.....lol
> The point is although alot of these chics have an exterior tough as nails they aint nothing but little girls on the inside that yearn for real man to step up!
> See weak ****** like fundi, get a white broad, and a big ugly one that nobody else wants at that, so they can feel like they're really the man of the house, when in fact they are inferior.
> I used to be in the same boat at one point in my life, but then I grew up!
> If you didnt' read Tyrones post, you probably dont' have a clue what I'm talking about, but it all relates.
> How many of you have a black broad?
> *


I was in the military so I have been all around and had many women. Black women are beautiful,strong,intelligent. Like Tru said there are not a lot of black people in AZ I have had the opportunity to get with a lot of sistas but for some reason it just didn't work because we were going in two separate directions. My point is this black women are a gift but it is all personal preference if fundi wants to be with a white women good on him I would never put another above a sister but once again this is just my opinion.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 23 2008, 10:18 AM~11158342
> *I was in the military so I have been all around and had many women. Black women are beautiful,strong,intelligent. Like Tru said there are not a lot of black people in AZ I have had the opportunity to get with a lot of sistas but for some reason it just didn't work because we were going in two separate directions. My point is this black women are a gift but it is all personal preference if fundi wants to be with a white women good on him I would never put another above a sister but once again this is just my opinion.
> *


who cares about fundi and his female Tiny Tim!!! let's get back to lowriding!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 10:10 AM~11157890
> *See weak ****** like fundi, get a white broad, and a big ugly one that nobody else wants at that, so they can feel like they're really the man of the house, when in fact they are inferior.
> 
> *


Thats why that sista got so mad in 'Waiting to Exhale' when her ***** left her for that white bitch and when that sista rolled up in the business meeting and slapped the shit out that cave bitch every sista in america was cheering in the movie theatre :0 Bitch sold all his shit at the yard sale :0


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 10:23 AM~11158388
> *who cares about fundi and his female Tiny Tim!!!  let's get back to lowriding!!!!
> *


A Double-V you are a god damn fool for that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

whats up brothas.....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 23 2008, 11:32 AM~11158455
> *whats up brothas.....
> *


Whats crackin :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 09:59 AM~11158186
> *I still have some high powered gates if you fools need them
> *



pm pic and price


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2008, 10:45 AM~11158555
> *Whats crackin :cheesy:
> *


chillin..... looking for a deuce


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 23 2008, 10:58 AM~11157820
> *this is my car from show in 2006...trying to put in on three like you  "187"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 11:10 AM~11157890
> *Tyrone......that was a good qoute even though I don't know why it got deleted!
> I see it time and time again. The brothers just seem to flock to these white women out here in AZ. The sad thing is there are NOT alot of black people here in AZ to begin with (3% black population). Most of the sista's out here a fine, successful, and generally got it going on. It's not like there is an overly abundent amount of hood-rats. I think alot of cats just can't over-come being with a strong black women and it means that they're weak themselves. I've been told I'm a very dominant man when it comes to relationships, or women in general. I don't take shit from anyboy, and I'll check that attitude with the quickness.
> O.T........but I remember trying to holla at this fine ass stripper chick that came up in the after-hours. This bitch dissed the shit outta me, and even scolded on my shoes. I cussed that bitch out with the quickness, and let her know she wasn't the finest one out of the pack anyway.....lol
> (i was drunk).................but the funny part was the following week I was posted up in the parking lot just chillen talking to some chics, and I catch this fine broad staring at me, so we get to talking, I get the number.......and after that she says "you dont' remember me, do you?"
> I say "no, should I?"........she told me I cusseed her out last week.....LOL! Says no-one has ever talked to her like that, and she respected how I cut into her.....lol
> The point is although alot of these chics have an exterior tough as nails they aint nothing but little girls on the inside that yearn for real man to step up!
> See weak ****** like fundi, get a white broad, and a big ugly one that nobody else wants at that, so they can feel like they're really the man of the house, when in fact they are inferior.
> I used to be in the same boat at one point in my life, but then I grew up!
> If you didnt' read Tyrones post, you probably dont' have a clue what I'm talking about, but it all relates.
> How many of you have a black broad?
> *


DEEP DOWN INSIDE THEY WANT A REAL ***** TO CHECK 'EM. I HAD THIS ONE BROAD (STILL GOT HER ON ICE) THAT I DID NOTHING BUT PLAY PLUMBER WITH. I USED TO CHECK HER ASS FREQUENTLY, SHE PAID FOR DINNER USUALLY, AND AT THE END OF THE NIGHT IT WAS BACK TO LAYING THAT PIPE. SHE HAD A 'OL SIMP AS ***** THAT USED TO TAKE HER OUT, BUY HER SHIT, AND TAKE HER BACK AND FORTH TO WORK.. AND HE STILL AINT GET THE PUSSY. AFTER HE DROPPED HER OFF AT HOME, SHE CALLED ME ON THE BOOTY CALL TIP. I SCOOPED HER UP AND YOU KNOW WHAT I BOUGHT HER?... 

"KNOCK HER MUTHAFUCKIN ASS OUT!!"


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S A TRIP HOW MODS COME IN HERE AND JUST DELETE SHIT. ALL THE RACIST REMARKS THAT GOES ON IN O.T. BUT THEY WANNA COME IN HERE AND FUCK WIT A ***** :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11158900
> *DEEP DOWN INSIDE THEY WANT A REAL ***** TO CHECK 'EM.  I HAD THIS ONE BROAD (STILL GOT HER ON ICE) THAT I DID NOTHING BUT PLAY PLUMBER WITH. I USED TO CHECK HER ASS FREQUENTLY, SHE PAID FOR DINNER USUALLY, AND AT THE END OF THE NIGHT IT WAS BACK TO LAYING THAT PIPE.  SHE HAD A 'OL SIMP AS ***** THAT USED TO TAKE HER OUT, BUY HER SHIT, AND TAKE HER BACK AND FORTH TO WORK.. AND HE STILL AINT GET THE PUSSY.  AFTER HE DROPPED HER OFF AT HOME, SHE CALLED ME ON THE BOOTY CALL TIP.  I SCOOPED HER UP AND YOU KNOW WHAT I BOUGHT HER?...
> 
> ["KNOCK HER MUTHAFUCKIN ASS OUT!!"
> *



:cheesy: you a foo for dat.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 11:30 AM~11158932
> *IT'S A TRIP HOW MODS COME IN HERE AND JUST DELETE SHIT.  ALL THE RACIST REMARKS THAT GOES ON IN O.T. BUT THEY WANNA COME IN HERE AND FUCK WIT A ***** :uh:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOnPJegjUts


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2qNj9Ry4tlA


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 11:30 AM~11158932
> *IT'S A TRIP HOW MODS COME IN HERE AND JUST DELETE SHIT.  ALL THE RACIST REMARKS THAT GOES ON IN O.T. BUT THEY WANNA COME IN HERE AND FUCK WIT A ***** :uh:
> *


amen to that!!
But honestly dawg, fundi's punk ass has been the cause all the BS up in here from the start. Anytime some shit is getting deleted or mod's get involved it's because of his ignorant ass. I'm like you and really try to keep shit neutral on the Net, but that dude need to change his name to "CAN'T GET RIGHT"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 02:24 PM~11159475
> *amen to that!!
> But honestly dawg, fundi's punk ass has been the cause all the BS up in here from the start. Anytime some shit is getting deleted or mod's get involved it's because of his ignorant ass. I'm like you and really try to keep shit neutral on the Net, but that dude need to change his name to "CAN'T GET RIGHT"
> *


MY STRATEGY IS: FOR EVERY NEGATIVE COMMENT HE MAKES, I'LL MAKE A POSITIVE ONE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 12:24 PM~11159475
> *amen to that!!
> But honestly dawg, fundi's punk ass has been the cause all the BS up in here from the start. Anytime some shit is getting deleted or mod's get involved it's because of his ignorant ass. I'm like you and really try to keep shit neutral on the Net, but that dude need to change his name to "CAN'T GET RIGHT"
> *


i dont think fungus can help it.the hillbilly comes out of him.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 12:27 PM~11158900
> *DEEP DOWN INSIDE THEY WANT A REAL ***** TO CHECK 'EM.  I HAD THIS ONE BROAD (STILL GOT HER ON ICE) THAT I DID NOTHING BUT PLAY PLUMBER WITH. I USED TO CHECK HER ASS FREQUENTLY, SHE PAID FOR DINNER USUALLY, AND AT THE END OF THE NIGHT IT WAS BACK TO LAYING THAT PIPE.  SHE HAD A 'OL SIMP AS ***** THAT USED TO TAKE HER OUT, BUY HER SHIT, AND TAKE HER BACK AND FORTH TO WORK.. AND HE STILL AINT GET THE PUSSY.  AFTER HE DROPPED HER OFF AT HOME, SHE CALLED ME ON THE BOOTY CALL TIP.  I SCOOPED HER UP AND YOU KNOW WHAT I BOUGHT HER?...
> 
> "KNOCK HER MUTHAFUCKIN ASS OUT!!"
> *


SO YOU ARE TELLING THE BRUVAZ TO TREAT THE SISTAZ LIKE SHIT? SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE AN OLE TRIFFLING AZZ BILLY GOAT MA PHUKA IF YA KNOW WHAT I'M SAYANG. 

BUT I DO SEE A LOT MORE BRUVAZ UNDER THE AGE OF 30 HITTIN THAT WHITE PUSHAY. ITS FINE AND ALL, BUT I'D IMAGINE THERE ARE A LOT OF SISTAZ THAT AIN'T GOT A MAN. I DON'T SEE THE SISTAZ GETTIN DICKED UP BY WHITES, MESSICANS, CHINAMEN, OR INDIANS. IT'S BECOME MORE RARE TO SEE A YOUNG BRUVA AND SISTAH IN LOVE. ITS ALL ON YOU YOUNG BRUVAZ TO CHANGE THIS CYCLE IF YOU THINK IT NEEDS TO BE CHANGED.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 12:30 PM~11158932
> *IT'S A TRIP HOW MODS COME IN HERE AND JUST DELETE SHIT.  ALL THE RACIST REMARKS THAT GOES ON IN O.T. BUT THEY WANNA COME IN HERE AND FUCK WIT A ***** :uh:
> *


THEY GOT A HIT OUT ON ME. I'M MARKED FOR E-XECUTION :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11161163
> *SO YOU ARE TELLING THE BRUVAZ TO TREAT THE SISTAZ LIKE SHIT? SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE AN OLE TRIFFLING AZZ BILLY GOAT MA PHUKA IF YA KNOW WHAT I'M SAYANG.
> 
> BUT I DO SEE A LOT MORE BRUVAZ UNDER THE AGE OF 30 HITTIN THAT WHITE PUSHAY. ITS FINE AND ALL, BUT I'D IMAGINE THERE ARE A LOT OF SISTAZ THAT AIN'T GOT A MAN. I DON'T SEE THE SISTAZ GETTIN DICKED UP BY WHITES, MESSICANS, CHINAMEN, OR INDIANS. IT'S BECOME MORE RARE TO SEE A YOUNG BRUVA AND SISTAH IN LOVE. ITS ALL ON YOU YOUNG BRUVAZ TO CHANGE THIS CYCLE IF YOU THINK IT NEEDS TO BE CHANGED.
> *


WHAT YOU TRYNA KICK KNOWLEDGE?? ***** YOU FULLA SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11162329
> *WHAT YOU TRYNA KICK KNOWLEDGE??  ***** YOU FULLA SHIT :roflmao:
> *


KICK KNOWLEDGE, KICK ASS, KICK ROCKS........ITS ALL GOOD POTNA.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:46 AM~11158567
> *pm pic and price
> *


CALL ME UP HOMIE


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 AM~11157890
> *Tyrone......that was a good qoute even though I don't know why it got deleted!
> I see it time and time again. The brothers just seem to flock to these white women out here in AZ. The sad thing is there are NOT alot of black people here in AZ to begin with (3% black population). Most of the sista's out here a fine, successful, and generally got it going on. It's not like there is an overly abundent amount of hood-rats. I think alot of cats just can't over-come being with a strong black women and it means that they're weak themselves. I've been told I'm a very dominant man when it comes to relationships, or women in general. I don't take shit from anyboy, and I'll check that attitude with the quickness.
> O.T........but I remember trying to holla at this fine ass stripper chick that came up in the after-hours. This bitch dissed the shit outta me, and even scolded on my shoes. I cussed that bitch out with the quickness, and let her know she wasn't the finest one out of the pack anyway.....lol
> (i was drunk).................but the funny part was the following week I was posted up in the parking lot just chillen talking to some chics, and I catch this fine broad staring at me, so we get to talking, I get the number.......and after that she says "you dont' remember me, do you?"
> I say "no, should I?"........she told me I cusseed her out last week.....LOL! Says no-one has ever talked to her like that, and she respected how I cut into her.....lol
> The point is although alot of these chics have an exterior tough as nails they aint nothing but little girls on the inside that yearn for real man to step up!
> See weak ****** like fundi, get a white broad, and a big ugly one that nobody else wants at that, so they can feel like they're really the man of the house, when in fact they are inferior.
> I used to be in the same boat at one point in my life, but then I grew up!
> If you didnt' read Tyrones post, you probably dont' have a clue what I'm talking about, but it all relates.
> How many of you have a black broad?
> *


Word up, 'Tru'!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup ty?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 03:16 PM~11161163
> *SO YOU ARE TELLING THE BRUVAZ TO TREAT THE SISTAZ LIKE SHIT? SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE AN OLE TRIFFLING AZZ BILLY GOAT MA PHUKA IF YA KNOW WHAT I'M SAYANG.
> 
> BUT I DO SEE A LOT MORE BRUVAZ UNDER THE AGE OF 30 HITTIN THAT WHITE PUSHAY. ITS FINE AND ALL, BUT I'D IMAGINE THERE ARE A LOT OF SISTAZ THAT AIN'T GOT A MAN. I DON'T SEE THE SISTAZ GETTIN DICKED UP BY WHITES, MESSICANS, CHINAMEN, OR INDIANS. IT'S BECOME MORE RARE TO SEE A YOUNG BRUVA AND SISTAH IN LOVE. ITS ALL ON YOU YOUNG BRUVAZ TO CHANGE THIS CYCLE IF YOU THINK IT NEEDS TO BE CHANGED.
> *


I don't totally agree with '187 Pure' as to how he treated that particular Black woman, but some Black women today are confused, raggedy, and trifling. So, you have to treat some like that before they treat you like that.

The Black women that don't have a man are just borrowing someone elses man. They (Black women) don't want a man to call their own. They'll just juggle diferent men to get particular needs met. And if they're not with a man at all, they're a lesbian. The point is, love doesn't really exist between the Black man and Black woman in 2008. Look at the movies and videos featuring Blacks. Listen to the radio stations and the music they play. Every song speaks about getting some ass in or out of the club. Love is nowhere to be heard in those songs. People make and sing those songs for a reason; they hold some truth.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11163166
> *sup ty?
> *


Cooling, 'Scotty'. How are you? When you coming to Las Vegas?


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

WHAT I HAVE TAKEN FROM ALL THE BRUVAZ I KNOW WHO DIP DANK IN THAT WHITE PANK, THEY TELL ME THAT EITHER THE SISTAHS WANTED NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM WHEN THEY DIDN'T HAVE MUCH MONEY, OR THAT THE SISTAHS GIVE THEM TOO MUCH GRIEF IN GENERAL. I CAN SEE HOW SOME SISTAHS CAN BE LIKE THAT, BUT YOU CAN SAY THE SAME FOR EVERY RACE. WHATS FUNNY IS THAT ONE OF THE DUDES WHO TOLD ME THIS IS SCARED SHITLESS OF HIS IVORY WOMAN, AND THE OTHER BRUVA AIN'T GOT SHIT GOING IN HIS LIFE AND GETS SHITTED ON 24/7 BY HIS IVORY WHALE. 

WHEN I GO TO THE GYM, ALL I SEE IS INTER-RACIAL COUPLES. MAYBE THIS WAS DR. KING'S DREAM :dunno: AGAIN, I'M NOT SAYING THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH DATING IVORY VS. EBONY, BUT IT MAKES YOU WONDER. I LIVE IN A DECENT MIXED COMMUNITY AS WELL; I'D IMAGINE ITS DIFFERENT IN THE HOOD DUE TO SUPPLY AND DEMAND.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11163232
> *WHAT I HAVE TAKEN FROM ALL THE BRUVAZ I KNOW WHO DIP DANK IN THAT WHITE PANK, THEY TELL ME THAT EITHER THE SISTAHS WANTED NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM WHEN THEY DIDN'T HAVE MUCH MONEY, OR THAT THE SISTAHS GIVE THEM TOO MUCH GRIEF IN GENERAL. I CAN SEE HOW SOME SISTAHS CAN BE LIKE THAT, BUT YOU CAN SAY THE SAME FOR EVERY RACE. WHATS FUNNY IS THAT ONE OF THE DUDES WHO TOLD ME THIS IS SCARED SHITLESS OF HIS IVORY WOMAN, AND THE OTHER BRUVA AIN'T GOT SHIT GOING IN HIS LIFE AND GETS SHITTED ON 24/7 BY HIS IVORY WHALE.
> 
> WHEN I GO TO THE GYM, ALL I SEE IS INTER-RACIAL COUPLES. MAYBE THIS WAS DR. KING'S DREAM :dunno: AGAIN, I'M NOT SAYING THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH DATING IVORY VS. EBONY, BUT IT MAKES YOU WONDER. I LIVE IN A DECENT MIXED COMMUNITY AS WELL; I'D IMAGINE ITS DIFFERENT IN THE HOOD DUE TO SUPPLY AND DEMAND.
> *


The first sentence of your first paragraph I agree with 100%. And I understand to a degree why Black women give us Black man grief. Yet, if we're trying, give us some credit.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11163212
> *I don't totally agree with '187 Pure' as to how he treated that particular Black woman, but some Black women today are confused, raggedy, and trifling. So, you have to treat some like that before they treat you like that.
> 
> The Black women that don't have a man are just borrowing someone elses man. They (Black women) don't want a man to call their own. They'll just juggle diferent men to get particular needs met. And if they're not with a man at all, they're a lesbian. The point is, love doesn't really exist between the Black man and Black woman in 2008. Look at the movies and videos featuring Blacks. Listen to the radio stations and the music they play. Every song speaks about getting some ass in or out of the club. Love is nowhere to be heard in those songs. People make and sing those songs for a reason; they hold some truth.
> *



I WOULDN'T USE THE HEGEMONIC IDEAS TRICKLED DOWN THROUGH THE MEDIA AS A MEASURING STICK FOR WHETHER LOVE EXISTS. I DO THINK WOMEN, NOT JUST BLACK WOMEN, HAVE BEEN DIMINISHED IN HIP HOP, BUT I ALSO SEE SOMEWHAT OF A RESURGENCE. YOU REALLY THINK YOUNG BLACKS AIN'T IN LOVE NO MORE?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:scrutinize:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 07:32 PM~11163308
> *I WOULDN'T USE THE HEGEMONIC IDEAS TRICKLED DOWN THROUGH THE MEDIA AS A MEASURING STICK FOR WHETHER LOVE EXISTS. I DO THINK WOMEN, NOT JUST BLACK WOMEN, HAVE BEEN DIMINISHED IN HIP HOP, BUT I ALSO SEE SOMEWHAT OF A RESURGENCE. YOU REALLY THINK YOUNG BLACKS AIN'T IN LOVE NO MORE?
> *


What you see in the media isn't always 100%, but it's sombodys truth somewhere. 

Speaking as a Black man, I don't believe young Blacks are in love anymore.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11163232
> *WHAT I HAVE TAKEN FROM ALL THE BRUVAZ I KNOW WHO DIP DANK IN THAT WHITE PANK, THEY TELL ME THAT EITHER THE SISTAHS WANTED NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM WHEN THEY DIDN'T HAVE MUCH MONEY, OR THAT THE SISTAHS GIVE THEM TOO MUCH GRIEF IN GENERAL. I CAN SEE HOW SOME SISTAHS CAN BE LIKE THAT, BUT YOU CAN SAY THE SAME FOR EVERY RACE. WHATS FUNNY IS THAT ONE OF THE DUDES WHO TOLD ME THIS IS SCARED SHITLESS OF HIS IVORY WOMAN, AND THE OTHER BRUVA AIN'T GOT SHIT GOING IN HIS LIFE AND GETS SHITTED ON 24/7 BY HIS IVORY WHALE.
> 
> WHEN I GO TO THE GYM, ALL I SEE IS INTER-RACIAL COUPLES. MAYBE THIS WAS DR. KING'S DREAM :dunno: AGAIN, I'M NOT SAYING THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH DATING IVORY VS. EBONY, BUT IT MAKES YOU WONDER. I LIVE IN A DECENT MIXED COMMUNITY AS WELL; I'D IMAGINE ITS DIFFERENT IN THE HOOD DUE TO SUPPLY AND DEMAND.
> *


who cares let's talk about ridin'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 23 2008, 07:22 PM~11163226
> *Cooling, 'Scotty'. How are you? When you coming to Las Vegas?
> *


soon *****


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 09:14 PM~11163656
> *who cares let's talk about ridin'!!!!!!!!!
> *


WESTERN AND MANCHESTER........THE PARTY DON'T STOP TILL SOMEONE CALLS THE COPS OR SOMEONES BODY DROPS.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 23 2008, 08:47 PM~11163426
> *What you see in the media isn't always 100%, but it's sombodys truth somewhere.
> 
> Speaking as a Black man, I don't believe young Blacks are in love anymore.
> *


WELL THATS UNFORTUNATE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck that who needs hydros?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 08:14 PM~11163656
> *who cares let's talk about ridin'!!!!!!!!!
> *


in here? thats a laugh....thats why i dont come in here anymore.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2008, 09:29 PM~11163796
> *in here? thats a laugh....thats why i dont come in here anymore.
> *


MAYNE YOU BEEN GONE FOR 48 HOURS. IF WE ONLY TALK ABOUT LOWRIDING, THIS WILL BE A SLOW TOPIC. I SEE IT AS A PLACE FOR THE BRUVAZ WHO LOWRIDE TO COME IN AND KICK IT. I DON'T KNOW WHY I AM HERE.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 23 2008, 08:47 PM~11163426
> *What you see in the media isn't always 100%, but it's sombodys truth somewhere.
> 
> Speaking as a Black man, I don't believe young Blacks are in love anymore.
> *


Are you saying this is the only way it should be? Do you only have black friends?
Is there a prerequisite that says they have to be? *We aren't living in the days of segregation anymore.* Todays society is a melting pot of various cultures and races that intermix.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Did anyone watch that CNN special "Black in America" Last night??


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 07:00 AM~11166516
> *Did anyone watch that CNN special "Black in America" Last night??
> *


Naw homie I missed it how was it?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 23 2008, 10:14 PM~11163656
> *who cares let's talk about ridin'!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 Whats good witcha bruthas.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11163212
> *I don't totally agree with '187 Pure' as to how he treated that particular Black woman, but some Black women today are confused, raggedy, and trifling. So, you have to treat some like that before they treat you like that.
> 
> The Black women that don't have a man are just borrowing someone elses man. They (Black women) don't want a man to call their own. They'll just juggle diferent men to get particular needs met. And if they're not with a man at all, they're a lesbian. The point is, love doesn't really exist between the Black man and Black woman in 2008. Look at the movies and videos featuring Blacks. Listen to the radio stations and the music they play. Every song speaks about getting some ass in or out of the club. Love is nowhere to be heard in those songs. People make and sing those songs for a reason; they hold some truth.
> *


OH BROTHER.. :tears: ME A RIVER :uh: 

ANYWAY, I HAD THIS ONE TRIFLING BROAD WIT ME AT THE RIM SHOP. I GOES IN AND GRABS MY SPOKES, COMES OUT, AND SHE UP IN THIS OTHER ***** FACE. I SAID AY BITCH BRING YO ASS!! THE BITCH GETS IN THE CAR, AND I TOLD HER, DO THAT SHIT ON YOUR OWN TIME, YOU'RE WITH ME NOW. THE BITCH COPPED A ATTITUDE SO I PUT HER ASS OUT AT THE BUS STOP. I DROPPED IT ON THE SIDE AND MADE THE BITCH KICK UP DUST. BEFORE SHE COULD TRY TO ATTEMPT TO SLAM MY DOOR, I RAISED THAT SIDE BACK UP AND.. "WHAP!!" THE DOOR SMACKED HER RIGHT ON THE ASS. THEN I THREE WHEELED DOWN THE DAMN STREET :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 24 2008, 07:09 AM~11166548
> *Naw homie I missed it how was it?
> *


I missed the first half, but most of the shti they were talking bout, anybody can go through. Bad personal decisions aint got shit to do with race


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 11:00 AM~11167239
> *I missed the first half, but most of the shti they were talking bout, anybody can go through. Bad personal decisions aint got shit to do with race
> *


I hear you there.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11163796
> *in here? thats a laugh....thats why i dont come in here anymore.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 24 2008, 04:50 AM~11166164
> *Are you saying this is the only way it should be? Do you only have black friends?
> Is there a prerequisite that says they have to be? We aren't living in the days of segregation anymore. Todays society is a melting pot of various cultures and races that intermix.
> *


get the fuck out of here stupid!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 24 2008, 09:15 AM~11167361
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> x2 Whats good witcha bruthas.
> [/b]


it's all good!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 07:00 AM~11166516
> *Did anyone watch that CNN special "Black in America" Last night??
> *



Yea.. It was okay. They didn't touch on the topics they wanted to touch on 100%. Kinda watered-down. They shoulda asked a ***** like me what it means to be Black in America.. TTT!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 24 2008, 09:45 AM~11167570
> *Yea.. It was okay. They didn't touch on the topics they wanted to touch on 100%. Kinda watered-down. They shoulda asked a ***** like me what it means to be Black in America.. TTT!!!!!
> *


same here


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 24 2008, 10:45 AM~11167570
> *Yea.. It was okay. They didn't touch on the topics they wanted to touch on 100%. Kinda watered-down. They shoulda asked a ***** like me what it means to be Black in America.. TTT!!!!!
> *


NAH POTNA.........THEY SHOULD HAVE ASKED CF


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Doz


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 24 2008, 07:00 AM~11166516
> *Did anyone watch that CNN special "Black in America" Last night??
> *


I checked it out...it was pretty cool. The first part bout the black husband/wife
who raised 5 kids and they all in college (universities) suceeding was inspiring to me! 
Made 2 of the kids sit down and check it out.

A lot of that stuff was common knowledge though.....

Hopefully they show more positive stuff bout the black family though..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 24 2008, 11:56 AM~11168823
> *I checked it out...it was pretty cool. The first part bout the black husband/wife
> who raised 5 kids and they all in college (universities) suceeding was inspiring to me!
> Made 2 of the kids sit down and check it out.
> 
> A lot of that stuff was common knowledge though.....
> 
> Hopefully they show more positive stuff bout the black family though..
> 
> *


we need more positive Black family stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2008, 02:00 PM~11168846
> *we need more positive Black family stuff!!!!!!!!
> *


You ain't never lied about that.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> You ain't never lied about that.
> [/b]


yep


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP GUYS  AY THIS IS HOW SCOTTY GETS DOWN WHEN RACES LOL http://youtube.com/watch?v=_HXvSsoYwio


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SKIM GAS HOPPING :0 http://youtube.com/watch?v=GgRixrnPZAU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11170229
> *SKIM GAS HOPPING :0  http://youtube.com/watch?v=GgRixrnPZAU
> *


kick rocks with your nonsense


----------



## TRUDAWG

:0


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## fundimotorsports

&












:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2008, 06:39 PM~11170716
> *kick rocks with your nonsense
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> T.G.I.F.
> [/b]


AMEN TO THAT.


----------



## TRUDAWG

x100
another long ass busy week in the books for me. GotDamn it cost to be the boss!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 25 2008, 09:01 AM~11175961
> *x100
> another long ass busy week in the books for me. GotDamn it cost to be the boss!
> *



Fo sho Playboy


----------



## TRUDAWG

> Fo sho Playboy
> [/b]


lol........and maufuckers wonder why we stunt so hard!
Cuz we work even harder :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

10K


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 25 2008, 08:39 AM~11176505
> *10K
> 
> 
> *


put in the detroit craigslist, along with chicago, milwak., minesota......etc


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 25 2008, 10:31 AM~11176451
> *lol........and maufuckers wonder why we stunt so hard!
> Cuz we work even harder :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you know da business


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup y'all


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2008, 11:18 AM~11176833
> *wassup y'all
> *



Whats the business folk.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who needs those hot hopping gates???????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2008, 09:22 AM~11176867
> *who needs those hot hopping gates???????
> *


sponsor my shit ******!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru you afriad to hit the switch!! you got that soft ass trunk!!! you need to let me get in that motherfucker and let me put some real ***** shit in there!!! those cave hoes made you soft!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jul 25 2008, 09:47 AM~11177043-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tru you afriad to hit the switch!!  you got that soft ass trunk!!!  you need to let me get in that motherfucker and let me put some real ***** shit in there!!!  those cave hoes made you soft!!!!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jul 25 2008, 09:45 AM~11177028
> *sponsor my shit ******!!
> *


----------



## Dirt422

wussup layitlow peeps?

Fridays sho feel good!

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## thestrongsurvive

A homies have any of you cats been to the off topic (ALL RACIST CHECK IN HERE) section?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 25 2008, 11:42 AM~11177960
> *A homies have any of you cats been to the off topic (ALL RACIST CHECK IN HERE) section?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2008, 11:47 AM~11178004
> *:biggrin:
> *


That shit is off the hook over there.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 25 2008, 11:42 AM~11177960
> *A homies have any of you cats been to the off topic (ALL RACIST CHECK IN HERE) section?
> *


I seen it, but usually don't bother reading the shit, OT is the West Virginia trailor park of LIL
Don't pay em no mind, it's not even worth trying to discuss a point with these ignorant bastards lol
They get so brave behind the internet!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 25 2008, 12:22 PM~11178238
> *I seen it, but usually don't bother reading the shit, OT is the West Virginia trailor park of LIL
> Don't pay em no mind, it's not even worth trying to discuss a point with these ignorant bastards lol
> They get so brave behind the internet!
> *


I was thinking the same thing and the way they rattle off those jokes makes you wonder do they really feel that way. I guess it is easy to talk shit in a safe place or behind a screen.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2008, 11:47 AM~11178004
> *:biggrin:
> *




Nah, but I dont know if its a good decision to check out......Unless I feel like lettin someone piss me off for the day... :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

pay them no mind!!!!!!!! let's just talk about ridin'!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## TAYLORMADE

I got all of Mitchy Slick sh#t,he bumps. You from S.D. I see, do you know what CD that "Lights Out" from the Wrongkind is on?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sd chula vista south east i miss


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Jul 26 2008, 05:24 AM~11183010
> *I got all of Mitchy Slick sh#t,he bumps. You from S.D. I see, do you know what CD that "Lights Out" from the Wrongkind is on?
> *


let me check into it..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 25 2008, 12:45 PM~11178383
> *I was thinking the same thing and the way they rattle off those jokes makes you wonder do they really feel that way. I guess it is easy to talk shit in a safe place or behind a screen.
> *


believe me homie they DO FEEL THAT WAY!, just easier to express on the internet when they are behind a computer and in the majority. 
I don't let the shit get to me no more though, hell if you heard what comes out of MY OWN mouth when I'm in private you'd call me a racist......lol But the difference is I have respect for others and myself where as these ignorant bastards don't and they think it makes them look cool.
This site and the annonoynimity of the internet in general has changed my views, and how I view others. I'm just not the same cat that would embrace everyone anymore. I'm not gonna be super cool to maufucker coming up to me at a car show, when I know this is the same motherfucker that would call me a n*gger behind my back. I keep everyone at arms length nowadays. Sucks that it has to be that way, but it is what it is


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CALL ME TRU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 26 2008, 02:27 PM~11185361
> *believe me homie they DO FEEL THAT WAY!, just easier to express on the internet when they are behind a computer and in the majority.
> I don't let the shit get to me no more though, hell if you heard what comes out of MY OWN mouth when I'm in private you'd call me a racist......lol But the difference is I have respect for others and myself where as these ignorant bastards don't and they think it makes them look cool.
> This site and the annonoynimity of the internet in general has changed my views, and how I view others. I'm just not the same cat that would embrace everyone anymore. I'm not gonna be super cool to maufucker coming up to me at a car show, when I know this is the same motherfucker that would call me a n*gger behind my back. I keep everyone at arms length nowadays. Sucks that it has to be that way, but it is what it is
> *


Their nobody to be concerned about, their not out there with us anyway.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

another thing, we gotta control ourselves with these fool's because we're the role models now to the younger kids...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 26 2008, 02:27 PM~11185361
> *believe me homie they DO FEEL THAT WAY!, just easier to express on the internet when they are behind a computer and in the majority.
> I don't let the shit get to me no more though, hell if you heard what comes out of MY OWN mouth when I'm in private you'd call me a racist......lol But the difference is I have respect for others and myself where as these ignorant bastards don't and they think it makes them look cool.
> This site and the annonoynimity of the internet in general has changed my views, and how I view others. I'm just not the same cat that would embrace everyone anymore. I'm not gonna be super cool to maufucker coming up to me at a car show, when I know this is the same motherfucker that would call me a n*gger behind my back. I keep everyone at arms length nowadays. Sucks that it has to be that way, but it is what it is
> *


  

In theory that's great. But some people take what you type joking around too serious. I mean. I'm the same way in person or on line. anyone will tell you. I will express my feeling. Down side to the Internet is you cannot see the expression on some ones face while they type. hence their are plenty of misconceptions of people and theories on others..


On a good note I got some 13's with those Cali OG's (tires) on them.. Now I need graphics on my car.... :biggrin: ( calm down inside joke from Cren) I know its patterns!!!


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2008, 12:09 PM~11178551
> *pay them no mind!!!!!!!!  let's just talk about ridin'!!!!!!!
> *


OFF TOPIC IS FOR NO-RIDERS. THE REST OF THIS SITE IS FOR LOWRIDERS.


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2008, 03:29 PM~11185964
> *another thing, we gotta control ourselves with these fool's because we're the role models now to the younger kids...
> *


SOMEONE TELL THIS FOOL HE AINT BLACK 



AND HE DAMN SURE AINT NO ROLE MODEL FOR YOUNG LOWRIDERS, AINT EVEN GOT ONE CAR UNDER HIS BELT YET AND TRYING TO CLAIM TO BE A ROLE MODEL. :uh:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 25 2008, 11:42 AM~11177960
> *A homies have any of you cats been to the off topic (ALL RACIST CHECK IN HERE) section?
> *



Yea. Supercutdog is off da hook. :angry:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 26 2008, 09:35 PM~11187512
> *OFF TOPIC IS FOR NO-RIDERS. THE REST OF THIS SITE IS FOR LOWRIDERS.
> *



You have a point there Playboy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11187597
> *You have a point there Playboy.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THEY BE USING THE "N" WORD LIKE ITS GOING OUT OF STYLE. BUT NONE OF DEM WOULD BE SAYING THAT SHIT IN PERSON. THEY HIDE BEHIND DA KEYBOARD ALL DAY.


----------



## fundimotorsports

thanks for the motivation Scotty!!!! 13 do look better and the candy is nice. Now all I need is Patterns.. 


And a set-up :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Did i say I got them for free!!!!!!!! candy purple and tires.. all I had to do is drive 110 miles... $50 of gas... 

Chrome set for spare or booty kit. :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11187654
> *THEY BE USING THE "N" WORD LIKE ITS GOING OUT OF STYLE. BUT NONE OF DEM WOULD BE SAYING THAT SHIT IN PERSON. THEY HIDE BEHIND DA KEYBOARD ALL DAY.
> *



Hell yea... A lot of internet banggin' goin' on with no action.... As a Black Rider... TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twbezH0ccG0&NR=1


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 26 2008, 09:36 PM~11187522
> *SOMEONE TELL THIS FOOL HE AINT BLACK
> AND HE DAMN SURE AINT NO ROLE MODEL FOR YOUNG LOWRIDERS, AINT EVEN GOT ONE CAR UNDER HIS BELT YET AND TRYING TO CLAIM TO BE A ROLE MODEL. :uh:
> *


I aint' hard to find homie...everyone knows my face including you..so if theres a problem you have...maybe u should do something about it.

you should stop changin' names whoever u are, and build that 77lincoln u got !!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 27 2008, 04:22 PM~11191235
> *I aint' hard to find homie...everyone knows my face including you..so if theres a problem you have...maybe u should do something about it.
> 
> you should stop changin' names whoever u are, and build that 77lincoln u got !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 27 2008, 08:18 AM~11188719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the motivation Scotty!!!! 13 do look better and the candy is nice. Now all I need is Patterns..
> And a set-up :biggrin:
> *


looks good fungi


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2008, 11:24 AM~11177376
> *
> *


Scotty whachu know about big Tywon Mitchell still puttin it down with the bugs


----------



## Skim




----------



## "G-Money"

Whats Good Ryders.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> Whats Good Ryders.
> [/b]


Same shit different day just another monday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jul 28 2008, 08:51 AM~11195110
> *Same shit different day just another monday morning. :biggrin:
> *



lol I feel you on that.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 03:03 AM~11194488
> *looks good fungi
> *


THAT PEICE OF SHIT!! ONLY SUCKERS BUILD ROADMASTERS


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:23 AM~11195261
> *THAT PEICE OF SHIT!!  ONLY SUCKERS BUILD ROADMASTERS
> *


lol


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:23 AM~11195261
> *THAT PEICE OF SHIT!!  ONLY SUCKERS BUILD ROADMASTERS
> *


its his cuz car he only takes pics of them and claims them


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 28 2008, 01:03 AM~11194488-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good fungi
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. the 13' fit with out scrubbing them fenders skirts. But I lay out so I need a suspension upgrade!!!! 155/80/13 and the price was great..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:23 AM~11195261
> *THAT PEICE OF SHIT!!  ONLY SUCKERS BUILD ROADMASTERS
> *


I could run circles around you.. At least I'm doing something .. got your roof done ? just talking.. :uh:


----------



## Dozierman

> Whats Good Ryders.
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 09:39 AM~11195348
> *Thanks. the 13' fit with out scrubbing them fenders skirts. But I lay out so I need a suspension upgrade!!!! 155/80/13 and the price was great..
> I could run circles around you..  At least I'm doing something .. got your roof done ? just talking.. :uh:
> *


IT'S A WORK IN PROGRESS. IT SHOULD BE DONE IN 2 WEEKS TOP. NOW GO DRIVE THAT OVER-SIZED TUNA CAN


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:42 AM~11195364
> *IT'S A WORK IN PROGRESS.  IT SHOULD BE DONE IN 2 WEEKS TOP.  NOW GO DRIVE THAT OVER-SIZED TUNA CAN
> *


you said that 2 months ago..

and this can has a L1 in it.. And I will have pics of my work in progress not talk!!!!! Next motor mods...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 07:39 AM~11195348
> *
> I could run circles around you..  At least I'm doing something .. got your roof done ? just talking.. :uh:
> *

















you should become a comedian.187 has done more in a week then you have in your life


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 07:45 AM~11195382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should become a comedian.187 has done more in a week then you have in your life
> *


Kind of like you , Jamal ? :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11195382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should become a comedian.187 has done more in a week then you have in your life
> *


HE'S A JAW BONER. AS MUCH AS THIS FOOL IS ON THE INTERNET, AINT NO WAY IN HELL HE COULD BE BUILDING SOMETHING. I CAN JUMP ON L.I.L. AT ANY GIVEN TIME AND HIS ASS IS IN HERE. AND TO TOP IT OFF, HE'S A SOCIAL BUTTERFLY.. JUMPING FROM TOPIC TO TOPIC AND GETTING HIS ASS PASSED AROUND AND HANDED BACK TO HIM. YOU RIGHT, HE SHOULD BE A PAID COMEDIAN AND GET SOME BREAD TO FINISH THEM LAME-ASS PROJECTS.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 07:40 AM~11195354
> *Nope not like you.    I see you naggers are still just talking around here and not building. I knew some of you so called ryders where a joke!!!!
> *


is this your ideal of building


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11195418
> *is this your ideal of building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMEDY AT IT'S FINEST. FUNDI YOU SHOULD BE GETTING PAID FOR YOUR HUMOR


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:51 AM~11195406
> *HE'S A JAW BONER.  AS MUCH AS THIS FOOL IS ON THE INTERNET, AINT NO WAY IN HELL HE COULD BE BUILDING SOMETHING.  I CAN JUMP ON L.I.L. AT ANY GIVEN TIME AND HIS ASS IS IN HERE.  AND TO TOP IT OFF, HE'S A SOCIAL BUTTERFLY..  JUMPING FROM TOPIC TO TOPIC AND GETTING HIS ASS PASSED AROUND AND HANDED BACK TO HIM.  YOU RIGHT, HE SHOULD BE A PAID COMEDIAN AND GET SOME BREAD TO FINISH THEM LAME-ASS PROJECTS.
> *


the sad thing is he doesnt own any of them lame ass projects there his cuz and he doesnt have any sponsors if he did he would have gotten v some tires


----------



## fundimotorsports

Wow you are some ignorant acting *******. I see why others have left this topic. I did not fuck it up..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11195555
> *Wow you are some ignorant acting *******. I see why others have left this topic. I did not fuck it up..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11195566
> *:uh:
> *


yea I'm hip!!

What a dumb ass bastard, two piece of shit, shit boxes!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 28 2008, 10:26 AM~11195577
> *yea I'm hip!!
> 
> What a dumb ass bastard, two piece of shit, shit boxes!
> *


WITH A SIDE ORDER OF CORNBALL


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 08:22 AM~11195555
> *Wow you are some ignorant acting *******. I see why others have left this topic. I did not fuck it up..
> *


if you remember right you stated you where going to mess this topic up and you tried.we all learned one thing you are a joke


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 08:34 AM~11195618
> *if you remember right you stated you where going to mess this topic up and you tried.we all learned one thing you are a joke
> *


Tell your only 15. I stated that as a joke fool. get a life and be out in puplic. learn humor and stop being a internet thug.. Get the fuck out if you ain't building nothing so far you have done nothing but instigate and yet still not post shit. you are like garbage.. smell like shit.. If yo got a problem them man up and meet me . fuck this bull shit . welcome to Wendell NC....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2008, 03:43 PM~11185758
> *Their nobody to be concerned about, their not out there with us anyway.
> *


you forgot SUPER NATURAL on your signature bitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 08:34 AM~11195618
> *if you remember right you stated you where going to mess this topic up and you tried.we all learned one thing you are a joke
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your a clown realtalk / noseup / ben /fmodorators / 

trying to kiss MJ's butts. man your shit aint no where near their leval. i see why they do not respond to your topics and post in there topics. Your a joke. i mean come on you that desparate to be black to post 5 diff names in this topic. funny how that pic always gives you away.. Damn your a clown!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be up in VA and you can show me whats up. fake fool..  

I'm done with you. ..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11195566-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jul 28 2008, 08:26 AM~11195577
> *yea I'm hip!!
> 
> What a dumb ass bastard, two piece of shit, shit boxes!
> *


That statement was not towards you guys or Scotty.. Seems like these young posters are just that. word posters!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 01:04 AM~11194492
> *Scotty whachu know about big Tywon Mitchell still puttin it down with the bugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haven't heard that name for a while!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 09:09 AM~11195877
> *That statement was not towards you guys or Scotty.. Seems like these young posters are just that. word posters!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 09:13 AM~11195921
> *:biggrin:
> *


My uncle left me a Benz out there.. I need a road trip..... , 




And the Beemer made a great replacement of the SUV :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11196059
> *Okay Jenny.. Yet you post nothing there buddy.. :0  Now you stay around 187!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That neon orange undercarriage looks like garbage.  Post a bigger pic so we all can get a laugh okay Jenny. And good now all I have to do is shoot up I95 .. :0
> *











its only a couple hour drive so when ever your feelin froggy just leap


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11196149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only a couple hour drive so when ever your feelin froggy just leap
> *


okay Jenny..


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11196149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only a couple hour drive so when ever your feelin froggy just leap
> *


 :0 He can't fuck with 67 inches :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 09:47 AM~11196167
> *okay Jenny..
> *


your a joke fungus and thats real talk.does any one like you?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Jul 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11196224
> *Sorry Tone Loco, I didn't mean to say that real talk was not liked... It was meant towards fungimotorsports
> *


its all good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 08:39 AM~11195348
> * At least I'm doing something .. got your roof done ? just talking.. :uh:
> *


 :0 I know you just aint gonna sit there and take that!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 25 2008, 10:33 PM~11181868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi can you and your friends please leave our topic?


----------



## Skim

That Mitchy Slick shit be bangin.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11196618
> *fundi can you and your friends  please leave our topic?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 10:41 AM~11196562
> *:nono:
> *


It was toward the ones acting like it..  

Hell I feel inspired to paint my undercarriage now.....











Would look good with my purple patterns and half roof rag top back window cover look.. :dunno:


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS HATNIN' BROTHAS......


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11197020
> *WHATS HATNIN' BROTHAS......
> *


same ole shit! Just like back in the day..............Dealing that one retarded ass kid that keeps coming around that no-one likes. Type of maufucker that got beat up then his moma would come down the block wearing a moo-moo begging u to be nice to lil johnny retarded ass.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 28 2008, 02:24 PM~11197301
> *same ole shit! Just like back in the day..............Dealing that one retarded ass kid that keeps coming around that no-one likes. Type of maufucker that got beat up then his moma would come down the block wearing a moo-moo begging u to be nice to lil johnny retarded ass.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME ON FRIDAY. THIS CHICK I MET TOOK THESE GRAINY ASS FLICS. OH WELL, I SMASHED SO IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 12:55 PM~11196666
> *That Mitchy Slick shit be bangin.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 187PURE

THIS IS HOW LOW THE BUMPER HANGS :0


----------



## Skim

YOU NEED THAT MOON ROOF NICCA!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 01:39 PM~11197504
> *:nosad:
> *


WHY CUZ HE A B DOG, I DONT GET INVOLVED IN THE POLITICS I JUST LOVE ANY WEST COAST SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 02:46 PM~11197600
> *YOU NEED THAT MOON ROOF NICCA!
> *


IT'S ON DECK PLAYBOY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 01:49 PM~11197639
> *IT'S ON DECK PLAYBOY
> *


NICCA U BEEN SAYIN THAT SHIT FOR MONTHS :0 :biggrin: I KNOW YOU WILL GET IT IN THERE SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 02:48 PM~11197619
> *WHY CUZ HE A B DOG, I DONT GET INVOLVED IN THE POLITICS I JUST LOVE ANY WEST COAST SHIT
> *


UUUHH NOOOO :uh: I JUST DON'T LIKE HIS VOICE. MACK 10 IS B DAWG. I LIKE HIM :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 02:50 PM~11197652
> *NICCA U BEEN SAYIN THAT SHIT FOR MONTHS  :0  :biggrin:  I KNOW YOU WILL GET IT IN THERE SOON :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: FUNDI AGITATED THIS SHIT. NOW ERBODY ON MY ASS FOR TAKING SO LONG


----------



## 187PURE

OH, AND NOT TO MENTION THE CHICK THAT TOOK THE FLICS GAVE A MEAN ASS CHEWY :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11196149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its only a couple hour drive so when ever your feelin froggy just leap
> *


are you Black?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 12:37 PM~11197464
> *WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME ON FRIDAY.  THIS CHICK I MET TOOK THESE GRAINY ASS FLICS.  OH WELL, I SMASHED SO IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 12:45 PM~11197577
> *THIS IS HOW LOW THE BUMPER HANGS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** put the roof in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 03:30 PM~11198019
> ****** put the roof in!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** I'M FIN TO DO DAT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 03:30 PM~11198011
> *no chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MY CHIPS GETTIN LOW *****. YOU SHOULD FINANCE ME :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hV1YzrH-Ku8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XX9nZmrY5W0


----------



## MRPITIFUL

FOR SKIM!!!
http://www.cal-look.com/


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 01:48 PM~11198190
> *MY CHIPS GETTIN LOW *****.  YOU SHOULD FINANCE ME :cheesy:
> *


BROKE ASS BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 01:29 PM~11197999
> *are you Black?
> *


no im white


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Jul 28 2008, 03:15 PM~11198468
> *BROKE ASS BITCH!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 05:29 PM~11199020
> *no im white
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 04:59 PM~11199236
> *:angry:
> *


WE GONNA HAVE A PROBLEM MAH SUCKAH???? :angry: :angry:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 04:29 PM~11199020
> *no im white
> *


YO DAWG, WE IN THE WRONG HOOD. LETS BOUNCE BEFORE THEY MESS US UP. FOLLOW ME.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 08:31 PM~11200070
> *YO DAWG, WE IN THE WRONG HOOD. LETS BOUNCE BEFORE THEY MESS US UP. FOLLOW ME.
> *



FUCC THAT CUZZO IM STAY N.............................. :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 08:31 PM~11200070
> *YO DAWG, WE IN THE WRONG HOOD. LETS BOUNCE BEFORE THEY MESS US UP. FOLLOW ME.
> *



FUCC THAT CUZZO IM STAY N.............................. :angry:  



WEST UP HOMIEZ?????????


BEEN A WHILE WHERE OJ AT??? (V BABY) HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 06:32 PM~11200089
> *FUCC THAT CUZZO IM STAY N.............................. :angry:
> *


WHATEVER DAWG...........THE SUN SETS IN LESS THAN 3 HOURS. YOU STILL GOT TIME TO MAKE IT BACK TO VENICE. TONE LOCO, GET BACK ON THE FUCKING BUS YOU DIPSHIT.........THESE CATS AIN'T PLAYIN. CRIPN8EZ GOTTA A HOOD PASS, WE GOT A BUS PASS. LETS DODGE.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 08:38 PM~11200144
> *WHATEVER DAWG...........THE SUN SETS IN LESS THAN 3 HOURS. YOU STILL GOT TIME TO MAKE IT BACK TO VENICE. TONE LOCO, GET BACK ON THE FUCKING BUS YOU DIPSHIT.........THESE CATS AIN'T PLAYIN. CRIPN8EZ GOTTA A HOOD PASS, WE GOT A BUS PASS. LETS DODGE.
> *



HAHA LOL FUCC THAT U LOCS ARE WITH ME JUST TELL THEM UR MY CUZZ N & STEP BRUTHA I GOT U ,


PS PUT I FILLUP SCRUDRIVER N UR BACC POCIT JUST N CASE


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 06:40 PM~11200170
> *HAHA LOL FUCC THAT U LOCS ARE WITH ME JUST TELL THEM UR MY CUZZ N & STEP BRUTHA I GOT U ,
> PS PUT I FILLUP SCRUDRIVER N UR BACC POCIT JUST N CASE
> *


YOU SURE HOMIE? WE WON'T GET IN TROUBLE CAUSE TONE LOCO IS WEARING ALL GREEN WILL WE? WE WAS UP PLAYING SAN ANDREAS LAST NIGHT AND NOW HE THINKS HE'S FROM GROVE STREET :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 08:46 PM~11200218
> *YOU SURE HOMIE? WE WON'T GET IN TROUBLE CAUSE TONE LOCO IS WEARING ALL GREEN WILL WE? WE WAS UP PLAYING SAN ANDREAS LAST NIGHT AND NOW HE THINKS HE'S FROM GROVE STREET  :uh:
> *



CUZZ I GOT U PLUS IT FUN OVER HERE THEY FIGHT AGAINST EACH OTHER??? :0 THEY MY HOMIES THOU  JUST DONT LOOK THEM N THE EYES   hno: hno:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 06:50 PM~11200258
> *CUZZ I GOT U PLUS IT FUN OVER HERE THEY FIGHT AGAINST EACH OTHER???  :0 THEY MY HOMIES THOU  JUST DONT LOOK THEM N THE EYES     hno:  hno:
> *


ALRIGHT COOL. WE'LL HANG FOR A MINUTE. BUT LEND TONE LOCO SOME LOCS. HE GOT THAT LAZY EYE THING GOING ON AND YOU CAN NEVER TELL WHO HE'S LOOKING AT. IF 187 MAKES A MOVE, I'MA TAKE THIS HACK SAW AND MAKE HIM A SUN ROOF FUNDI STYLE.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 09:00 PM~11200341
> *ALRIGHT COOL. WE'LL HANG FOR A MINUTE. BUT LEND TONE LOCO SOME LOCS. HE GOT THAT LAZY EYE THING GOING ON AND YOU CAN NEVER TELL WHO HE'S LOOKING AT. IF 187 MAKES A MOVE, I'MA TAKE THIS HACK SAW AND MAKE HIM A SUN ROOF FUNDI STYLE.
> *




HAHA I GOT THE LOCS FOR HIM SEE THEM TO OVER THERE ON THE WALL? THEY ARE WIFF ME SO THATS 2 MORE ON OUR SIDE PLUS I GOT A LIL SUM SUM N THAT BUSH TO LAY EVERYONE DOWN THAT TRIPS HAVE EVERY ONE LOOKIN LIKE FUNDIS INTERIOUR N THE SUV,TRUCC, FUCCIN FORD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 


NOW REMEMBER ONLY IF SUM THING JUMPS CUZZ THESE ARE MY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 07:04 PM~11200381
> *HAHA I GOT THE LOCS FOR HIM SEE THEM TO OVER THERE ON THE WALL? THEY ARE WIFF ME SO THATS 2 MORE ON OUR SIDE PLUS I GOT A LIL SUM SUM N THAT BUSH TO LAY EVERYONE DOWN THAT TRIPS HAVE EVERY ONE LOOKIN LIKE FUNDIS INTERIOUR N THE SUV,TRUCC, FUCCIN FORD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> NOW REMEMBER ONLY IF SUM THING JUMPS CUZZ THESE ARE MY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I FEEL BETTER. WE SHOULD KICK IT THIS WEEKEND IF MY MOM LETS ME COME BACK OUT. YO, TELL YOUR BOY 187 TO QUIT EYEING ME DAWG. HE BETTER MAKE LIKE A BANANA...........AND SPLIT.


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Jul 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11198468
> *BROKE ASS BITCH!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 28 2008, 07:31 PM~11200070
> *YO DAWG, WE IN THE WRONG HOOD. LETS BOUNCE BEFORE THEY MESS US UP. FOLLOW ME.
> *


RELAX, I CLICKED ON THE WRONG QUOTE


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 28 2008, 08:56 PM~11201462
> *RELAX, I CLICKED ON THE WRONG QUOTE
> *


ALRIGHT COOL......FUNDI WAS GIVING ME THE KNOWLEDGE ON HOW TO MAKE A SUNROOF. HE SAID WE NEED A HACK SAW, GLUE AND SOME KRAFT DINNER.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 26 2008, 08:28 PM~11187106
> *
> 
> In theory that's great. But some people take what you type joking around too serious. I mean. I'm the same way in person or on line. anyone will tell you. I will express my feeling. Down side to the Internet is you cannot see the expression on some ones face while they type. hence their are plenty of misconceptions of people and theories on others..
> On a good note I got some 13's with those Cali OG's (tires) on them.. Now I need graphics on my car.... :biggrin: ( calm down inside joke from Cren) I know its patterns!!!
> *


look at you wrote "Sounder" you said you're the same person online and in person? online you're the most idiotic fool on earth!!!!!! in person I take it you're a fuck head too?! if you are the same I hope I don't meet you because I'll hit so hard you'll be light skinned, handsome, clean, lotioned up, have a real chest, no white hoes, able to comb kids' hair and a lover of Black women!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 28 2008, 03:29 PM~11199020
> *no im white
> *


KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 08:23 PM~11201685
> *look at you wrote "Sounder"  you said you're the same person online and in person?  online you're the most idiotic fool on earth!!!!!!  in person I take it you're a fuck head too?!  if you are the same I  hope I don't meet you because I'll hit so hard you'll be light skinned, handsome, clean, lotioned up, have a real chest, no white hoes, able to comb kids' hair and a lover of Black women!!!!
> *



Keep dreaming like your race car pics!!! :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 28 2008, 09:18 PM~11201067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 07:35 PM~11200112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Good Morning Riders.


----------



## TRUDAWG

sup dawg


----------



## 187PURE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-5uA4Fw9zd0&feature=related


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 29 2008, 11:22 AM~11205251
> *sup dawg
> *


Whats good witcha Tru. How are things going down in Az


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11201726
> *KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!
> *


i'm blaaaaack


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 28 2008, 07:18 PM~11201067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11201759
> *Keep dreaming like your race car pics!!! :0
> *


what pics ********??????????? you need to stop dreaming like your broad looks good and the cars you build are top notch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> Whats good witcha Tru.  How are things going down in Az
> [/b]


man just chillen, trying to beat the heat!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 29 2008, 10:42 AM~11205874
> *man just chillen, trying to beat the heat!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ITS HOT AND FUCKIN HUMID AS FUCK DOWN HERE :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 29 2008, 10:54 AM~11205967
> *ITS HOT AND FUCKIN HUMID AS FUCK DOWN HERE :angry:
> *


where?


----------



## DKM ATX

Is there a SUPER NATURAL C.C. Chapter in Texas?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 29 2008, 11:14 AM~11206140
> *Is there a SUPER NATURAL C.C. Chapter in Texas?
> *


we're a Los Angeles car club homie!! we don't have chapters!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 29 2008, 12:26 PM~11205708
> *i'm weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIXED IT


----------



## REPENTANCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjmkIkjYqgw&feature=related


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

MAYNNNEEEEE.......SO ME AND TONE LOCO CHILLED AT CRIPN8EZs CRIB LAST NIGHT.........THE EARTHQUAKE HIT AND HALF HIS ILLEGAL DWELLING NOT APPROVED BY THE CITY OF GARDENA FELL DOWN. AIN'T THAT A BITCH.......THE SHITTER WAS IN THERE. :angry:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 29 2008, 02:33 PM~11206939
> *FIXED IT
> *


 :roflmao: not as wierd as your avi


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

****** go home to your own thread!!!!!!!!! It's bad enough fundi comes in here!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 29 2008, 02:00 PM~11206025
> *where?
> *


GEORGIA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 29 2008, 02:28 PM~11206296
> *we're a Los Angeles car club homie!! we don't have chapters!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *


WHYS THERES A SN IN JAPAN THEN??


----------



## DJ TWYST

Ya'll boys alright out in LA? Heard about the quake and just making sure the rides didn't get affected and everybody is cool!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 28 2008, 07:18 PM~11201067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope bike


----------



## Dozierman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 29 2008, 04:53 PM~11208250
> *WHYS THERES A SN IN JAPAN THEN??
> *


probably sold a car overseas.....
SN is LA only


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 29 2008, 02:31 PM~11208056
> ******* go home to your own thread!!!!!!!!!  It's bad enough fundi comes in here!!!!! :angry:
> *


You sound like a educated person...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 29 2008, 09:18 PM~11210162
> *probably sold a car overseas.....
> SN is LA only
> *


THEY MUST OF SOLD THERE PLAQUES TO, CUZ THERES GUYS FLYIN THE PLAQUE AND SEEN THEM WEARIN SHIRTS AND JACKETS?? THINK THERE BASED IN FUKOKA JAPAN?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

no you dumbfucks!!!! we have club members all over!! we're all one chapter and e don't do that stupid ass separate bullshit! you have to come to L.A. to get your paperwork!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TRU TRU I UNDERSTAND NOW FUCK FACE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 29 2008, 11:26 AM~11205708
> *i'm blaaaaack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that King of Lacs :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 30 2008, 12:30 AM~11212512
> *no you dumbfucks!!!!  we have club members all over!!  we're all one chapter and e don't do that stupid ass separate bullshit!  you have to come to L.A. to get your paperwork!!!!
> *


WELL INK ME IN WHEN I GET A ROOF AND CHROME :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 30 2008, 06:50 AM~11213788
> *WELL INK ME IN WHEN I GET A ROOF AND CHROME :cheesy:
> *


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's up homies.


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS THE WORD FOLKS......... uffin:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT NOISE I HEAR ON MY FRONT END??!! WHEN I CUT THE WHEEL I HEAR A "BOOM" ON THE DRIVER SIDE CORNER. SOMETIMES I HEAR IT ON THE PASSENGER SIDE. IT'S ALMOST LIKE SOMETHING RUBS, THEN YOU HEAR A THUD.


----------



## TRUDAWG

sounds likes ball joints


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 30 2008, 11:26 AM~11215503
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT NOISE I HEAR ON MY FRONT END??!!  WHEN I CUT THE WHEEL I HEAR A "BOOM" ON THE DRIVER SIDE CORNER. SOMETIMES I HEAR IT ON THE PASSENGER SIDE.  IT'S ALMOST LIKE SOMETHING RUBS, THEN YOU HEAR A THUD.
> *


Ball joints wearing out.. I know you got the unbreakable kind. Witch just means they will not snap in half on you. But they do separate a little and leave a gap in there.. You could re bushing them or just get new ones. I had one just fall out. popped right back together. :uh: 

Also check you inner and out bearings.. and steering bushings make nice clumps while turning.. you can fix all those bushing under $120 and 2 hr of your time. Get polly bushings. (bright red performance or blue at autozone)..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 02:13 PM~11215860
> *sounds likes ball joints
> *


I THOUGHT SO. I DON'T EVEN FEEL LIKE CHANGING THEM BITCHES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2008, 02:37 PM~11216061
> *Ball joints wearing out.. I know you got the unbreakable kind. Witch just means they will not snap in half on you. But they do separate a little and leave a gap in there..  You could re bushing them or just get new ones. I had one just fall out. popped right back together.  :uh:
> 
> Also check you inner and out bearings.. and steering bushings make nice clumps while turning.. you can fix all those bushing under $120 and 2 hr of your time. Get polly bushings. (bright red performance or blue at autozone)..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 30 2008, 01:11 PM~11216294
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Ya I should have took pics of mine. It's been doing it for a minute (unbreakable ball joints) So the minute I need to show off. (Wal-mart parking lot) I popped up and them fuckers dropped down and I landed on my wheel.. :uh: 

They are unbreakable . but the collar around them falls off . I could put the wheel back on and rolled home with my pride and knees( hot GD pavement hurt) But that big bitch rolled home and a week or more on those same ball joints!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 30 2008, 01:10 PM~11216287
> *I THOUGHT SO.  I DON'T EVEN FEEL LIKE CHANGING THEM BITCHES
> *


C'mon man that's what hoppers do!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 03:28 PM~11216416
> *C'mon man that's what hoppers do!!
> *


true-true


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 12:48 AM~11213183
> *is that King of Lacs :0
> *


no "King of Crackers"!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 30 2008, 11:26 AM~11215503
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT NOISE I HEAR ON MY FRONT END??!!  WHEN I CUT THE WHEEL I HEAR A "BOOM" ON THE DRIVER SIDE CORNER. SOMETIMES I HEAR IT ON THE PASSENGER SIDE.  IT'S ALMOST LIKE SOMETHING RUBS, THEN YOU HEAR A THUD.
> *


you got a garbage ass suspension!!!!!!!! ***** do what I told you to do yesterday!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 30 2008, 01:37 PM~11216493
> *you got a garbage ass suspension!!!!!!!!  ***** do what I told you to do yesterday!!!!!  :angry:
> *


LOL...........man we all need to get together so we can crack on each other.. :roflmao: 187.....man when u gonna fly out to cali, I'll meet you out there


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 01:46 PM~11216564
> *LOL...........man we all need to get together so we can crack on each other.. :roflmao: 187.....man when u gonna fly out to cali, I'll meet you out there
> *



Man if ya'll ever make it out to Cali lemme know I'm charge fool's $10 a pop for the entertainment :biggrin: 

I told ya'll this better than the comedy union on LaBrea & Pico :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2008, 05:35 PM~11200112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wutz hat'n Cripn??? ***** get a J-O-B and u dont hear from him in a while :biggrin: 


Lac lookin nice homeboy!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 30 2008, 03:10 PM~11216287
> *I THOUGHT SO.  I DON'T EVEN FEEL LIKE CHANGING THEM BITCHES
> *


187pure is a potato chipper


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 30 2008, 01:36 PM~11216484
> *no "King of Crackers"!!!!!!
> *


And your king of the Blackguyswithbigmouthneedtoshutup tribe!!!!!!












> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 30 2008, 01:37 PM~11216493
> *you got a garbage ass suspension!!!!!!!!  ***** do what I told you to do yesterday!!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :ugh: 

comming from a fool that takes fake work pics!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 28 2008, 09:04 AM~11195840
> *you forgot SUPER NATURAL on your signature bitch!!!!!!!!!
> *


cuz i didin't spend any money with'em yet ...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 02:48 AM~11213183
> *is that King of Lacs :0
> *


I'm the King of every car Tiger. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

i see aint shyt changed in herre.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 30 2008, 05:10 PM~11218563
> *i see aint shyt changed in herre.
> *


x2


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 30 2008, 05:10 PM~11218563
> *i see aint shyt changed in herre.
> *


gums yapping , fools crying , and no building.. :dunno:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2008, 07:00 PM~11219103
> *gums yapping , fools crying , and no building.. :dunno:
> *



shit Im putting in work daily. 100% no shop, no help.


----------



## Stickz

Scotty!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 10:07 PM~11220773
> *shit Im putting in work daily. 100% no shop, no help.
> 
> 
> *


IT MUST BE THEM NUT HUGGIN PANTS YOU BE WEARIN :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 31 2008, 02:47 AM~11222411
> *IT MUST BE THAT BANGIN ON MY WIFE YOU BE DOIN :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 09:07 PM~11220773
> *shit Im putting in work daily. 100% no shop, no help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

the lazy ones know who I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2008, 06:21 AM~11222770
> *She like long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 30 2008, 03:53 PM~11216629
> *187pure is a potato chipper
> *


AND YOU'RE A CRACKER JACKER!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2008, 08:35 AM~11223443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin: DAAAAAAAAAYUM!!!!! :biggrin:  :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2008, 10:35 AM~11223443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes.....Good Morning Riders.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hopping money!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:18 AM~11223720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:18 AM~11223720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Is that U 187um? :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 31 2008, 11:19 AM~11223727
> *Is that U 187um? :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:21 AM~11223745
> *:dunno:
> *



Make yo C's bigger...thats a baby C there... :cheesy: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 31 2008, 11:24 AM~11223768
> *Make yo C's bigger...thats a baby C there... :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M A BABY GANGSTA (B/G) :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:21 AM~11223745
> *:dunno:
> *


So your a hard core lab tech!!!! :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 11:33 AM~11223820
> *So your a hard core lab tech!!!! :dunno:
> *


O/T (ORIGINAL TECH.)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:43 AM~11223881
> *O/T (ORIGINAL TECH.)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS THE BIZNESS............. uffin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 11:55 AM~11223982
> *WHATS  THE BIZNESS............. uffin:
> *


NUTHIN. WAS OUT RIDIN LAST NIGHT. MY HOMIE SAID SPARKS WAS FLYING FROM THE BACK BUMPER WHILE I WAS HOPPING.


----------



## Dozierman

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:30 AM~11223798
> *I'M A BABY GANGSTA (B/G) :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 10:11 AM~11224101
> *NUTHIN.  WAS OUT RIDIN LAST NIGHT.  MY HOMIE SAID SPARKS WAS FLYING FROM THE BACK BUMPER WHILE I WAS HOPPING.
> *


N*&^%$o Please. you can't hop with the ass down. that don't count.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:17 PM~11224168
> *N*&^%$o  Please. you can't hop with the ass down. that don't count..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT IF YOU THINK THAT'S FUNNY, HOW BOUT THIS.. MY HOMIE SAID HE DON'T KNOW HOW TO HOP HIS SHIT, SO THE GUY AT THE SHOP HAD TO HOLD HIS HAND ON THE SWITCH TO SHOW HIM HOW TO HOP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 10:24 AM~11224254
> *SHIT IF YOU THINK THAT'S FUNNY, HOW BOUT THIS.. MY HOMIE SAID HE DON'T KNOW HOW TO HOP HIS SHIT, SO THE GUY AT THE SHOP HAD TO HOLD HIS HAND ON THE SWITCH TO SHOW HIM HOW TO HOP
> *


I'm not going to say no names but i had to show another brotha how to hop his own car and take his switch box off 48vts!!!!!!!!! :0 Yes . he wired it in the dark. 2 banks 8 batts.. 


You need a road trip!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Got something in the works for the east with video shoot , fishing , 4x4 , and shit talking. you can meet Fundi , kaddi , Kadilac , Payfred and knock them out!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:18 PM~11223720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you really a crip? from where cuzz, wat set


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 31 2008, 12:33 PM~11224343
> *you really a crip? from where cuzz, wat set
> *


Being asked information on my gang affiliation
I don’t bang, I rock the good rhymes
And I’m a victim of neighborhood crime  

- Ice Cube


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

tru that lol keep it gangsta fool


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 31 2008, 10:42 AM~11224454
> *tru that lol keep it gangsta fool
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 01:46 PM~11216564
> *LOL...........man we all need to get together so we can crack on each other.. :roflmao: 187.....man when u gonna fly out to cali, I'll meet you out there
> *


bitch you never roll by the shop!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2008, 02:30 PM~11216934
> *And your king of the  Blackguyswithbigmouthneedtoshutup tribe!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> comming from a fool that takes fake work pics!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


***** you the biggest sellout on here!! how in the hell you gonna back a cracka instead of your BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2008, 02:30 PM~11216934
> *And your king of the  Blackguyswithbigmouthneedtoshutup tribe!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> comming from a fool that takes fake work pics!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


coming from a fool who has a white ape for a mate!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 She taste good!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=422569&st=40


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:02 AM~11224719
> ****** you the biggest sellout on here!! how in the hell you gonna back a cracka instead of your BROTHER!!!!!!!
> *


i don't see color . I see people and you where being a loud rude ass!!!!! Could care less if they are red, white , brown , colored. As long as they keep the low-rider image positive.. Not the typical smoked out cholo or gang banger movie stereotype..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:08 AM~11224770
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=422569&st=40
> *





:dunno: 

fixed it for you. some cannot get into OT!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 31 2008, 11:08 AM~11224771
> *i don't see color . I see people and you where being a loud rude ass!!!!! Could care less if they are red, white , brown , colored. As long as they keep the low-rider image positive.. Not the typical smoked out cholo or gang banger movie stereotype..
> *


spoken like a true OREO COOKIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:15 AM~11224850
> *spoken like a true  You Nag-gar*


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 10:18 AM~11223720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU WANNA DO THIS HERE










HERE WE GO POTNA.......THIS ME HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THA PMC 820. GET AT CHA BOI 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs07hS6cC8g


----------



## BigPoppa

Nice, but seeing that Power Wheels out of the corner of my eye kinda kills it.




> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224733
> *
> :0  She taste good!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 31 2008, 11:26 AM~11224955
> *YOU WANNA DO THIS HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE WE GO POTNA.......THIS ME HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THA PMC 820. GET AT CHA BOI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs07hS6cC8g
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 31 2008, 01:26 PM~11224955
> *YOU WANNA DO THIS HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE WE GO POTNA.......THIS ME HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THA PMC 820. GET AT CHA BOI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs07hS6cC8g
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:29 PM~11224984
> *:ugh:
> *


DON'T MAKE ME SET TRIP


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 11:29 AM~11224984
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11225044


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224733
> *
> :0  She taste good!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thought you loved white women???????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 7 2008, 05:26 PM~11031385
> *Really want to go for it. I got pinks. and I run low numbers at the track in the cutlass.. or you want some of the Nova.. :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you and street dreams!!!!!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11225089


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 2 2008, 07:04 AM~10995899
> *I was always the bad guy from the start.. :uh: I had partial custody and they still made me pay!!!! even though their family went home less and everything.. you bro's just don't know the weight of my shoulders. Forget the money. I got tired of trying to hunt my child down and looking at her empty room. Her B/S 's miss her too..    I'm broke as hell but I did it!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:43 AM~11225113
> *fuck you and street dreams!!!!!!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11225089
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

weak ass cars!!!!!!!!!!! better read my article and take some notes!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11225310
> *weak ass cars!!!!!!!!!!!  better read my article and take some notes!!!!!
> *


Maybe they ride as a Family. Or it's About Family values and not trying to show others up...  You got club pics? or events?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:09 PM~11225344
> *Maybe they ride as a Family. Or it's About Family values and not trying to show others up...   You got club pics? or events?
> *


yes I do and no white women are in them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 12:11 PM~11225361
> *yes I do and no white women are in them!!!!!!!!!
> *


Well that makes your club one sided and racist!!!!!!! you just set Blacks back with your intelligent comment...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 PM~11225385
> *Well that makes your club one sided and racist!!!!!!! you just set Blacks back with your intelligent comment...
> *


we just keep it real!!!! or should I say no ugly ass white women!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Jul 31 2008, 11:26 AM~11224955
> *YOU WANNA DO THIS HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE WE GO POTNA.......THIS ME HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THA PMC 820. GET AT CHA BOI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs07hS6cC8g
> *


 :uh: THOSE DAYZ ARE OVER WITH....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 12:18 PM~11225417
> *we just keep it real!!!!  or should I say no ugly ass white women!!!!!
> *


No woman is ugly. You should respect all forms and race.. I swear when you open up your mouth you sound like a bigot..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:14 PM~11225385
> *Well that makes your club one sided and racist!!!!!!! you just set Blacks back with your intelligent comment...
> *


you set Blacks back by doing this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:20 PM~11225439
> *No woman is ugly. You should respect all forms and race..  I swear when you open up your mouth you sound like a bigot..
> *


yea ok!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stevie Wonder can see that shit is tore up!!!!!!!!! put it this way the beauty stick didn't touch you two!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 12:23 PM~11225464
> *yea ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Stevie Wonder can see that shit is tore up!!!!!!!!!    put it this way the beauty stick didn't touch you two!!!!!!!!
> *


Your so lost brotha .. so lost in the world I feel bad for you..


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPOGUz_MQC8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ2U7nYf3KA&feature=related


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:24 PM~11225475
> *Your so lost brotha .. so lost in the world I feel bad for you..
> *




:uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:45 PM~11225678
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPOGUz_MQC8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ2U7nYf3KA&feature=related
> *


PLAY SOME OLD CUTS........ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 02:49 PM~11225714
> *PLAY SOME OLD CUTS........  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE OLD. THE 90s WERE WHAT'S HAPPENING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 12:47 PM~11225698
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


So you support separatism and bigotry. That's what Blacks have been fighting against!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:51 PM~11225732
> *So you support separatism and bigotry. That's what Blacks have been fighting against!!!
> *


NO I SUPPORT PPL IN GENERAL .....  

WHY ALL THE BACK AND FORTH........


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 12:51 PM~11225732
> *So you support separatism and bigotry. That's what Blacks have been fighting against!!!
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:50 PM~11225728
> *THOSE ARE OLD.  THE 90s WERE WHAT'S HAPPENING
> *


OLDER CUTS 70'S ATLEAST


----------



## 187PURE

_CANT WE AAAAAWWLL JUST GET ALAWWNG??_


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 02:55 PM~11225787
> *OLDER CUTS 70'S ATLEAST
> *


ASK BIG SCOTTY


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:57 PM~11225801
> *CANT WE AAAAAWWLL JUST GET ALAWWNG??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THIS SUCKA BLEW ALL HIS MONEY ON LIQUOR AND CRACK!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:58 PM~11225806
> *ASK BIG SCOTTY
> *


LET ME HELP YOU OUT...............  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwNRNrcMLfc


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 01:03 PM~11225846
> *LET ME HELP YOU OUT...............
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwNRNrcMLfc
> *




Yeah dat's some O/G stuff right there! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:50 PM~11225728
> *THOSE ARE OLD.  THE 90s WERE WHAT'S HAPPENING
> *




You should like this 187um


U Dont Work U Dont Eat


----------



## chevy_boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9HFEKE_Pu8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZGUgwzKzEg

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got all those on 45 at my moms.. :biggrin: And 8tracks of others..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 01:24 PM~11226025
> *I got all those on 45 at my moms.. :biggrin:  And 8tracks of others..
> *



:thumbsup: MY MOM HAS THEM ON 45'S & 8 TRACKS 
I HAVE THEM ALL IN THE PC ABOUT 18,000 SONGS IN OLDIES ALONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hey I forgot to ask. How all you Cali (La) folks doing. that was a wake up call!!!!!!!!

:0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 01:50 PM~11226299
> *Hey I forgot to ask. How all you Cali (La) folks doing. that was a wake up call!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> *


WAKE UP CALL FOR WHAT?????? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 01:50 PM~11226299
> *Hey I forgot to ask. How all you Cali (La) folks doing. that was a wake up call!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> *




U mean the earthquake.....we used to that stuff..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 01:29 PM~11226066
> *:thumbsup:  MY MOM HAS THEM ON 45'S & 8 TRACKS
> I HAVE THEM ALL IN THE PC ABOUT 18,000 SONGS IN OLDIES ALONE
> *





lemme dub your hard drive :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Jul 31 2008, 02:05 PM~11226451-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAKE UP CALL FOR WHAT??????
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Jul 31 2008, 02:41 PM~11226800
> *U mean the earthquake.....we used to that stuff..
> *


 Yes the quake.. It's big news over here.. covers all our news all the time like it was bad..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 30 2008, 04:53 PM~11216625
> *Wutz hat'n Cripn??? ***** get a J-O-B and u dont hear from him in a while :biggrin:
> Lac lookin nice homeboy!!!
> *



fucc ya the JOB takin all my time but getting me chrome faster i just bought me a 4 door dually every show here i come...  

thanx on the propz cuzzo :biggrin: how things n the P.C?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:18 PM~11223720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS THAT U 187? CUZZO MAKE UR C's BIGGER HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhsA5TCjyJI


----------



## cripn8ez

REPOST BUT FUCC IT GIVE IT UP TO MY LOCZ KEE KEE LOC & MR HOLLYWOOD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nBg2FwXAqY


----------



## cripn8ez

NOW FOR MY HOMIE FROM WAY BACC SOLO & CHILL E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkmOb1jSGao

GOD BLESS


LIVE HOLLY N A LOWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 31 2008, 09:18 AM~11223720-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TAKE THAT HAT OFF...WHATS THE MATTER WITH YOU???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 09:24 AM~11223768
> *Make yo C's bigger...thats a baby C there... :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DON'T TELL THIS FOO THAT DIRT..YOU GONNA GET HIM SHOT UP OUT HIS SHOES WHEN HE COMES OUT HERE....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 03:37 PM~11227249
> *IS THAT U 187? CUZZO MAKE UR C's BIGGER HAHA
> *


HE'S GOTTA LEARN HOW TO STAKC HIS HANDS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uesVz_0x3-g


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtJDG2M7lKQ


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiUqRlgEwT4


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## cripn8ez

NICE PICS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZe7jeZmYxQ


----------



## cripn8ez

GIVING IT UP TO THE HOMIE AARON A-LUV OLD SCHOOL HOMIE FROM PARAMOUNT HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpYON4vrbjU



CRIPN8EZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCCERS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2008, 07:27 PM~11227740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdnv7igryc4

WHAT HAPPEN TO CUZZO?


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS WAS THE SHIT IN ITS TIME

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EkS0SnDKFM


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cripn8ez

NOW COME GET WET WITH ME HOMIES LET ROLL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDlg9oNweBk


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njSqNvTCAI4


----------



## cripn8ez

SNOOP DOGG RIDE WEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

CANT FORGET THE HOMIES


----------



## cripn8ez

UR TURN DIPN714 LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

ILL GO


----------



## cripn8ez

ME THE DON MEGA


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## TRUDAWG

damn niccuh, you look old!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

cripn8ez wassup homeboy!


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 07:50 PM~11227957
> *damn niccuh, you look old!! :biggrin:
> *



I AM OLD HAHA ILL B 38 NEXT TUESDAY


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 05:47 PM~11227929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice legz on the 1st broad :biggrin: 
.........and hooters too


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2008, 03:17 PM~11227074
> * Yes the quake.. It's big news over here.. covers all our news all the time like it was bad..
> *


THE MEDIA HYPE SHIT UP ALL THE TIME FOR NO REASON......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 31 2008, 07:50 PM~11227964
> *cripn8ez wassup homeboy!
> *



WEST UP MY HOMIE? HOW U DOING?


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## cripn8ez

YEAH THAT BITCH WAS NICE REAL FRIENDLY TOO U FEEL ME LOL?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 07:53 PM~11227980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOOKING GOOD DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## cripn8ez

LIL SUM THING B 4 I PUT HER UP FOR A YR... (CRIPN8EZ)


----------



## TRUDAWG

I paint to!!









my little ones posted up


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

TRY N TO GET THIS BIG BITCH OFF THE GROUND


----------



## cripn8ez

NICE PICS HOMIEZ


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 05:56 PM~11228008
> *my little ones posted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics of the 4 in the back?


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## TRUDAWG

Majestics picnic back in the day in CHI


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 31 2008, 04:57 PM~11228011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn that's a baddass pic! I thought it was a model car at first


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 06:02 PM~11228053
> *damn that's a baddass pic! I thought it was a model car at first
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

HAHA LOL ME TO LOCO


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 04:53 PM~11227980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TRU DO YOU EVER HOP UR SHIT???

BTW NICE LOCK UP............... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## cripn8ez

AT THE HOPTOBERFEST LAST YR N TEXAS










GOOD TURN OUT IF U GUYZ CAN U SHOULD MAKE IT OUT THIS YR ILL B THERE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 31 2008, 05:04 PM~11228076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN YOU GOT SKILLS ON THE PHOTOS...........


----------



## cripn8ez

FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 06:02 PM~11228052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 06:06 PM~11228088
> *DAMN YOU GOT SKILLS ON THE PHOTOS...........
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

my caddy, back in the day!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 06:07 PM~11228094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 31 2008, 05:03 PM~11228068
> *TRU DO YOU EVER HOP UR SHIT???
> 
> BTW NICE LOCK UP............... :biggrin:
> *


naw, it's just a punk ass street setup I put in there last year to get ready for vegas, I'm going to redo it next month and put some hot shit in the trunk, just to have the option to hop if need be. I'm a lover not a fighter :biggrin: 
thanks though


----------



## cripn8ez

CHANGE THE SUJECT A LIL 


R.I.P CALI MY RED NOSE



FUCCIN CHARLOTTE POLICE SHOT HER


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 06:08 PM~11228104
> *my caddy, back in the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice lac homie! I like :yes: 
Individuals got a blk one here in STL . Looks like the twin brother :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

4 or 5 bothers in mothership!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Jul 31 2008, 04:35 PM~11227826-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the one on the right..u know her homie..??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 04:43 PM~11227899
> *ME THE DON MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Old ass Ice T lookin' foo! :biggrin: 

It's Crakin' in here finally some rider pics


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS USE TO B A WESTSIDE C.C. LA CAR AND MEMBER?????? :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 05:16 PM~11228184
> *THIS USE TO B A WESTSIDE C.C. LA CAR AND MEMBER?????? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yes, I worked on that car when it was from WS CC at EverGreen Hydraulics..clean ass rider


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 08:15 PM~11228175
> *I like the one on the right..u know her homie..??
> Old ass Ice T lookin' foo! :biggrin:
> 
> NAW NOT REALY SHE WAS A MODLE FOR THE PHOTO SHOT THE DUDE FROM THE MAG BROUGHT THEM?
> 
> It's Crakin' in here finally some rider pics
> 
> PEOPLE USE TO THINK I WAS ICE TEE OR DJ UNKNOWN BACC N THE DAYZ WHEN I HAD ALL MY HAIR HAHA LOL..
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 08:17 PM~11228194
> *Yes, I worked on that car when it was from WS CC at EverGreen Hydraulics..clean ass rider
> *



FO SHO GOOD WORK CUZZ ITS A CLEAN RIDER....  I THINK IT SHOULD HAVE STAYED WS CC BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS NO HATE


----------



## cripn8ez

UR BACC ? JUST REMEMBER WHAT I SAID UR MY CUZZ N!!!!!!!!!!!


Tha Amazin Caucasian


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

right on Crip


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 05:20 PM~11228220
> *FO SHO GOOD WORK CUZZ ITS A CLEAN RIDER....  I THINK IT SHOULD HAVE STAYED WS CC BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS NO HATE
> *


 Whats funny is he's flyin a DR plaque in the bakc window and he's got WS CC embroidered in the seats..saw it at the rideathon last year


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 08:22 PM~11228246
> *right on Crip
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 08:24 PM~11228267
> *Whats funny is he's flyin a DR plaque in the bakc window and he's got WS CC embroidered in the seats..saw it at the rideathon last year
> *



:0 HAHA THATS STILL ON THERE? HE STILL HAS WS N HIS HEART???????? CANT FOR GET UR ROOTS?


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cripn8ez

THATS A BIG AZZ PLAQUE HOMIE WOW!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## cripn8ez

CUZZO U B MAKIN THEM PICS LOOK GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

For V-Baby crazy ass!
Remember her? lol :biggrin: 


























had to change it up a bit fellas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 31 2008, 08:34 PM~11228367
> *For V-Baby crazy ass!
> Remember her? lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to change it up a bit fellas
> *



I DONT REMEMBER HELP ME OUT SO I CAN?????????? :0 HAHA


JUST LIKE CHARMEN


----------



## cripn8ez

CHECC OUT THE WESTSIDE PLAQUE N THE BEGINING OF THE VID

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGOKqOyojc


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## cripn8ez

IM OUT HOMIES STAY UP ..................


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 08:40 PM~11228418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SHE LOOKS LIKE THE HOMIE GURL THAT STAYED DOWN THE STREET FROM ME IN BELLFLOWER? BACC N THE DAYZ


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 06:36 PM~11228385
> *I DONT REMEMBER HELP ME OUT SO I CAN?????????? :0 HAHA
> JUST LIKE CHARMEN
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 05:34 PM~11228371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 05:52 PM~11228519
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKIN TIGHT CF, I CAN JUST PICTURE MY 44 ON MY 4 NOW


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 31 2008, 06:16 PM~11228756
> *LOOKIN TIGHT CF, I CAN JUST PICTURE MY 44 ON MY 4 NOW
> *


Thanks. Your gonna love it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I KNOW I AM HOMIE, HOPE TO REALLY GET STARTED THE BEGGING OF THE YEAR SOME TIME,


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 06:21 PM~11228233
> *UR BACC ? JUST REMEMBER WHAT I SAID UR MY CUZZ N!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tha Amazin Caucasian
> *


WHATS HATNIN CUZZ? YEAH, I'M BACK......MOMS LET ME OUT THE CRIB.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 05:01 PM~11227463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this what this topic needs right cheeya


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 06:34 PM~11228371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2008, 09:56 PM~11230161
> *this what this topic needs right cheeya
> *


HIP HIP HOORAY


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 04:34 PM~11228371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good doggy


----------



## TRUDAWG

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TRUDAWG, 187PURE



****** aint it like 3 in the da morning on the East coast!! What u still doing on LIL.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 04:43 PM~11227899
> *ME THE DON MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** LOOKS LIKE A SMOKED OUT BILLY GOAT!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:58 PM~11231628
> ****** LOOKS LIKE A SMOKED OUT BILLY GOAT!!!!!!
> *


lol......hell naw :roflmao: 



Why the long face? :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 1 2008, 01:58 AM~11231622
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TRUDAWG, 187PURE
> ****** aint it like 3 in the da morning on the East coast!! What u still doing on LIL.....lol :biggrin:
> *


I WOKE UP AND MY BITCH STILL AT THE CLUB hno: 

I'MA CHECK THAT HO WHEN SHE GETS IN :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

HERE SHE COMES NOW. IT'S ON!! I'LL HOLLA!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 12:04 AM~11231652
> *I WOKE UP AND MY BITCH STILL AT THE CLUB hno:
> 
> I'MA CHECK THAT HO WHEN SHE GETS IN :angry:
> *


LOL......ya'll niccuh's got me rollin tonight :roflmao: 

I waiting on my laundry to get finished...........headed to Long Beach in the morning to board the Cruiseship, then it's off to sea for ya boy Tru!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 01:04 AM~11231652
> *I WOKE UP AND MY BITCH STILL AT THE CLUB hno:
> 
> I'MA CHECK THAT HO WHEN SHE GETS IN :angry:
> *


HEY DAWG, IF YOU'RE DONE WITH HER, THROW ME SOME SCRAPS. LET A CAUCASIAN GET A CRACK AT THAT.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 1 2008, 03:45 AM~11231871
> *HEY DAWG, IF YOU'RE DONE WITH HER, THROW ME SOME SCRAPS. LET A CAUCASIAN GET A CRACK AT THAT.
> *


SHE MIGHT NOT BE WITH IT. STUDIES SHOW YALL AINT PACKING


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 07:25 AM~11232450
> *SHE MIGHT NOT BE WITH IT.  STUDIES SHOW YALL AINT PACKING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HELLLLLLLLL NOOOOOO!!!! YOU WRONG!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2008, 05:29 PM~11228322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHROME UR PLAQUE HOMIE...........


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 12:04 AM~11231652
> *I WOKE UP AND MY BITCH STILL AT THE CLUB hno:
> 
> I'MA CHECK THAT HO WHEN SHE GETS IN :angry:
> *


#1 WHY IS SHE A THE CLUB??

#2 IF THATS YOUR BITCH WHY SHE AT THE CLUB??

#3 IF THAT WAS ME I'D STOMP A MUDD WHOLE IN HER ASS FOR BEING AT THE CLUB!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 1 2008, 12:58 AM~11231628
> ****** LOOKS LIKE A SMOKED OUT BILLY GOAT!!!!!!
> *


lol, this *****


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 1 2008, 12:07 AM~11231668
> *LOL......ya'll niccuh's got me rollin tonight  :roflmao:
> 
> I waiting on my laundry to get finished...........headed to Long Beach in the morning to board the Cruiseship, then it's off to sea for ya boy Tru!
> *



YOU ALWAYS IN CALI WHY DON'T YOU JUST MOVE HERE ............... :dunno: 

*TRUST ME IT'S NOTHING LIKE IT NO WHERE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 01:04 AM~11231652
> *I WOKE UP AND MY BITCH STILL AT THE CLUB hno:
> 
> I'MA CHECK THAT HO WHEN SHE GETS IN :angry:
> *


or she could be wit another ***** :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 03:55 PM~11227406
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtJDG2M7lKQ
> *



ol' school..Toddy Tee just DJ'd the homegurls party last week.

He still look the same...but older :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 10:56 AM~11234051
> *or she could be wit another *****  :0  :scrutinize:
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY NEED TO KEEP THAT PIMP HAND STRONG.......

LIKE SUGA FREE SAYS *" BITCH YOU DONE FORGOT HOW HARD I HIT"..... *:0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 04:43 PM~11227899
> *ME THE DON MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dizzam ***** is that grey on those sideburns!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

ool:


> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 04:52 PM~11227972
> *M OLD HAHA ILL B 38 NEXT TUESDAY
> *



U's still a yungsta...!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 08:25 AM~11232450
> *SHE MIGHT NOT BE WITH IT.  STUDIES SHOW YALL AINT PACKING
> *


YEAH YOU RIGHT.............BUT I GOT THIS SHIT CALED ENZYTE..........I GET HUNG LIKE A CAPITAL OFFENCE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 1 2008, 12:10 PM~11234156
> *ool:
> U's still a yungsta...!
> 
> *


YOU NEED TO GET YOUR THINGS IN ORDER AND ROLL WITH THIS CALI IMAGE GANGSTA THIS SUNDAY. GRAND AND 23rd SUPPOSED TO BE POPPIN.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 05:34 PM~11228371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hmmm nice...that U?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 07:25 AM~11232450
> *SHE MIGHT NOT BE WITH IT.  STUDIES SHOW YALL AINT PACKING
> *



but they call him the "AMAZING" Caucasian :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 1 2008, 11:13 AM~11234188
> *YOU NEED TO GET YOUR THINGS IN ORDER AND ROLL WITH THIS CALI IMAGE GANGSTA THIS SUNDAY. GRAND AND 23rd SUPPOSED TO BE POPPIN.
> *



Wutz that a video shoot or sumthin??


they having a picnic (Beach City Riderz) right down the street Sun.,,,might dip to that....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you didn't call Skim!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 05:10 PM~11228129
> *naw, it's just a punk ass street setup I put in there last year to get ready for vegas, I'm going to redo it next month and put some hot shit in the trunk, just to have the option to  hop if need be. I'm a lover not a fighter :biggrin:
> thanks though
> *


***** you know who to call for those gates!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 1 2008, 12:31 PM~11234311
> *Wutz that a video shoot or sumthin??
> they having a picnic (Beach City Riderz) right down the street Sun.,,,might dip to that....
> *


LAST SUNDAY FOLKS WERE APPARENTLY KICKIN IT OVER ON GRAND. THEY SAID THEY ROLLED THERE AROUND 5 O'CLOCK.

I DON'T GET DOWN WITH PICNICS AND CAR SHOWS. REAL GANGSTAZ PATROL AND CONTROL THE STREETS.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 1 2008, 02:58 AM~11231628
> ****** LOOKS LIKE A SMOKED OUT BILLY GOAT!!!!!!
> *



fucc u , u mutha fuccin OJ look alike mixed with FEW POUNDS of BOOKMAN fat azz


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 1 2008, 02:08 PM~11234141
> *Dizzam ***** is that grey on those sideburns!! :biggrin:
> *




NAW CUZZO THATS GREY LINT FROM THE T SHIRT WHEN I PULLED IT OVER MY HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 1 2008, 03:03 AM~11231649
> *lol......hell naw :roflmao:
> Why the long face? :dunno:
> *



NO LONG FACE IT THE BEER & 420  THATS MY MEAN MUG LOL WATCH OUT !!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 1 2008, 02:10 PM~11234156
> *ool:
> U's still a yungsta...!
> 
> *



WITH A HOLE LOTTA WISDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## cripn8ez

WHAT IT DO HOMIEZ??????????


cripn8ez, candimann, 187PURE, Dirt422


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 1 2008, 03:59 PM~11235682
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIEZ??????????
> cripn8ez, candimann, 187PURE, Dirt422
> *


CHILLIN-CHILLIN.. OH YEAH, AND ABOUT LAST NIGHT: HER AND HER COUSIN WALKED IN DRUNK AS A FOOL. I SENT HER COUSIN HOME AND PUT MY DICK DEAD IN HER MOUTH!


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 05:04 PM~11235728
> *CHILLIN-CHILLIN.. OH YEAH, AND ABOUT LAST NIGHT:  HER AND HER COUSIN WALKED IN DRUNK AS A FOOL.  I SENT HER COUSIN HOME AND PUT MY DICK DEAD IN HER MOUTH!
> *



NEXT TIME SEND HER CUZZ N TO ME ILL GIVE HER SUM GET RIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 1 2008, 04:07 PM~11235762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, THAT YARD IS A GOLDMINE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 1 2008, 04:08 PM~11235769
> *NEXT TIME SEND HER CUZZ N TO ME ILL GIVE HER SUM GET RIGHT!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2008, 05:08 PM~11235772
> *DAMN, THAT YARD IS A GOLDMINE
> *



CHING CHING TOP SECRET?????????? HAHA NOT FOR REALZ FOUND THE PICS ON NET... :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 1 2008, 02:37 PM~11235380
> *fucc u , u mutha fuccin OJ  look alike mixed with  FEW POUNDS of  BOOKMAN fat azz
> *


 :roflmao: The ***** snow got jokes :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 05:55 PM~11236213
> *:roflmao:  The ***** snow got jokes :biggrin:
> *



YEAH EVERY NOW AND THEN I PULL A JOKE OR 2 OUT  


HE'S MAD V KEEPS TEXT N ME HAHA U FAT FUCCER GO DO ANOTHER KOOL AID TV ADD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 1 2008, 01:59 PM~11235682
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIEZ??????????
> cripn8ez, candimann, 187PURE, Dirt422
> *



Yay-Yay...almost time to go home!


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11235608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

YA'LL CAN BE LIKE FUNDI TOO. 

www.adayinthelifeoffundi.net


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2008, 03:06 AM~11240370
> *YA'LL CAN BE LIKE FUNDI TOO.
> 
> www.adayinthelifeoffundi.net
> *


Welcome to 2000.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11235608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and who built that car.................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 31 2008, 05:08 PM~11228104
> *my caddy, back in the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** looks like a section 8 E-40!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 31 2008, 04:43 PM~11227899
> *ME THE DON MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** look like Harry and the Hendersons love child and shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 2 2008, 10:52 AM~11241195
> *Welcome to 2000.
> *


WELCOME ME INTO YOUR MOUTH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11241760
> *WELCOME ME INTO YOUR MOUTH
> *


KICK ROCKS WHITEBOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11241760
> *WELCOME ME INTO YOUR MOUTH
> *


  

 I not fending for you no more. Scotty can whoop that ass!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11241760
> *WELCOME ME INTO YOUR MOUTH
> *


fuck off Seena


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 2 2008, 03:06 AM~11240370
> *YA'LL CAN BE LIKE FUNDI TOO.
> 
> www.adayinthelifeoffundi.net
> *


get your pakistani ass out of here Seena!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 2 2008, 10:43 PM~11244416
> *fuck off Seena
> *


YOU'RE SLOW.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 2 2008, 09:52 PM~11244160
> *
> I not fending for you no more. Scotty can whoop that ass!!!!!
> *


SO YOU'RE NOT GONNA BUILD MY B2200?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

no pakis allowed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 3 2008, 12:26 AM~11245183
> *no pakis allowed!!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S RACIST!!!!! STOP THE HATE ALREADY.


----------



## cripn8ez

WAKE UP FUCCERS I BROUGHT OVER 1 OF MY RATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0
Got up with Low levals OG Army lowrider..


by by BMH set-up..  












taking out the trunck...











packing in the trunck of a candy coat ?




















Of to GA!!!!!!..


----------



## cripn8ez

> [/quote


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 3 2008, 09:50 AM~11246552
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: 



> * That baby don't look like me!!!!!*



Don't save her!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

never save hoez


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 3 2008, 04:44 AM~11245603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN YOU A STUBBY MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11247664


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just for you... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

White ones for Scotty and Fundi!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 3 2008, 09:49 AM~11246016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** LOOK LIKE HIS NAME COULD BE CLEOFIS OR SOME SHIT. FUNDI, MAN WHY YOU BE ALWAYS POSTING UP DUMB SHIT?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 07:14 AM~11252846
> ****** LOOK LIKE HIS NAME COULD BE CLEOFIS OR SOME SHIT.  FUNDI, MAN WHY YOU BE ALWAYS POSTING UP DUMB SHIT?
> *


 :uh: 

Your a ignorant fool!!! thats Bailey on of the OG ryders fool. He knows Scotty and the crew personally. He has 4-5 lows built and done in his yard. Thats his wifes car getting ready to be bagged.. He was out here to see his kids and wanted to get my set-up.. He was the fonder of Low levels .. I swear you have no respect... :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

He also does Patterns and that play car of his is candy coat with flake.. he's one bad Black ryder. And serves the nation..  Built that phontom kit himself..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 09:33 AM~11252915
> *:uh:
> 
> Your a ignorant fool!!! thats Bailey on of the OG ryders fool. He knows Scotty and the crew personally. He has 4-5 lows built and done in his yard. Thats his wifes car getting ready to be bagged.. He was out here to see his kids and wanted to get my set-up.. He was the fonder of Low levels .. I swear you have no respect...  :uh:
> *


OK, MY BAD. IF YOU DID'NT CLOWN AROUND SO MUCH, MAYBE I CAN TAKE YOUR POSTS SERIOUSLY.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 08:38 AM~11253278
> *OK, MY BAD.  IF YOU DID'NT CLOWN AROUND SO MUCH, MAYBE I CAN TAKE YOUR POSTS SERIOUSLY.
> *


 :angry: You mean others. i try to be good and some fool always has something to say..


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY REMEMBER MOMO FROM FRUIT TOWN PIRU (FTP)? HE HAD A CLEAN ASS 62 DROP (RED). WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT CAR?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 09:27 AM~11253670
> *ANYBODY REMEMBER MOMO FROM FRUIT TOWN PIRU (FTP)?  HE HAD A CLEAN ASS 62 DROP (RED).  WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT CAR?
> *


you from out of town what the fuck you care!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 3 2008, 07:49 AM~11246016
> *:0
> Got up with Low levals OG Army lowrider..
> by by BMH set-up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking out the trunck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> packing in the trunck of a candy coat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of to GA!!!!!!..
> *


straight garbage!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 07:33 AM~11252915
> *:uh:
> 
> Your a ignorant fool!!! thats Bailey on of the OG ryders fool. He knows Scotty and the crew personally. He has 4-5 lows built and done in his yard. Thats his wifes car getting ready to be bagged.. He was out here to see his kids and wanted to get my set-up.. He was the fonder of Low levels .. I swear you have no respect...  :uh:
> *


he knows me......................... :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:05 PM~11254078
> *you from out of town what the fuck you care!!!!!!!!!
> *


OL' SKOOL *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:06 PM~11254083
> *straight garbage!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHY THIS ***** POST SHIT THAT NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

pull up Snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHAS........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:19 PM~11254218
> *pull up Snow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


WHO'S IS THAT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 4 2008, 10:21 AM~11254233
> *SUP BROTHAS........
> *


sup playboy!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:19 PM~11254218
> *pull up Snow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


IT'S CLEAN AS A MUTHA. ***** YOU BIT MY COLOR SCHEME TOO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 10:07 AM~11254092
> *he knows me.........................  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: And your Uncle...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:14 AM~11254166
> *I DON'T KNOW WHY THIS ***** POST SHIT THAT NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT
> *


Hes a OG ryder. See I knew you where all talk lab BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:21 AM~11254234
> *WHO'S IS THAT?
> *


why..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:27 AM~11254282
> *IT'S CLEAN AS A MUTHA.  ***** YOU BIT MY COLOR SCHEME TOO
> *


***** please! that car is wet not grainy like yours!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YO SCOTT YOU AINT GOT NO PICS OF THE SN CARS IN JAPAN HOMIE??


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 10:23 AM~11254252
> *sup playboy!!!!!
> *



CHILLIN JUST HERE..............


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 10:24 AM~11254260
> *
> 
> *


TRYING TO FIND ONE OF THESE ..... ( NEXT BUILD)


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11254351
> ****** please!  that car is wet not grainy like yours!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DON'T BLAME ME, BLAME THAT HO THAT TOOK THE FLICS WITH A CAMERA PHONE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 4 2008, 12:52 PM~11254519
> *TRYING TO FIND ONE OF THESE .....  ( NEXT BUILD)
> *


AINT NUTHIN LIKE A 2 DOOR BROUGHAM. I DON'T LIKE REGULAR COUPES WITH THAT SMALL ASS TOP.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 12:32 PM~11254337
> *Hes a OG ryder. See I knew you where all talk lab BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ONLY A POOT BUTT WOULD JUICE A ROADMASTER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:02 AM~11254633
> *ONLY A POOT BUTT WOULD JUICE A ROADMASTER
> *


Who said I was juicing it.. lab rat..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 01:18 PM~11254769
> *Who said I was juicing it.. lab rat..
> *


YOU!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 4 2008, 10:44 AM~11254456
> *YO SCOTT YOU AINT GOT NO PICS OF THE SN CARS IN JAPAN HOMIE??
> *


yes I do. here's my '64 in Japan


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 4 2008, 10:49 AM~11254503
> *CHILLIN JUST HERE..............
> *


me too homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11254948
> *yes I do.  here's my '64 in Japan
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dirt422

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h18hdHBdqk


Always some Cali drama.. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 10:59 AM~11254596
> *DON'T BLAME ME, BLAME THAT HO THAT TOOK THE FLICS WITH A CAMERA PHONE
> *


fuck you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:39 PM~11254982
> *fuck you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


fuck you


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11254948
> *yes I do.  here's my '64 in Japan
> 
> 
> *


問題がない.　本当に.　that's　あなたの車？ :scrutinize:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:48 AM~11255084
> *fuck you
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!! NO CHROME HAVING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 4 2008, 01:39 PM~11254981
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h18hdHBdqk
> Always some Cali drama.. :uh:
> *


40 GLOCC IS ONE IRRITATING MUTHAFUCKA. AND SPIDER LOC IS MY HOMIE, BUT HE ALWAYS KEEP SOME BULLSHIT POPPING.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:52 PM~11255114
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!  NO CHROME HAVING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


***** TAKE THEM BIG ASS WHEELS OFF THAT COUPE. REAL ****** ROLL 13s


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:55 AM~11255151
> ****** TAKE THEM BIG ASS WHEELS OFF THAT COUPE.  REAL ****** ROLL 13s
> *


car has 13's busted ass *****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 4 2008, 11:55 AM~11255151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** TAKE THEM BIG ASS WHEELS OFF THAT COUPE.  REAL ****** ROLL 13s
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:00 PM~11255210
> *car has 13's busted ass *****!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 12:08 PM~11255280
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:12 PM~11255328
> *:biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 12:31 PM~11255537
> *
> 
> :0
> *


***** you don't roll low and slow!!!!!!!! you roll raggedy and white!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 12:43 PM~11255668
> ****** you don't roll low and slow!!!!!!!!  you roll raggedy and white!!!!!!!!
> *


You need to go hug a white person!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 12:44 PM~11255677
> *You need to go hug a white person!!!!!!!
> *


you need to stop trying to be a white person!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=354767&st=1940

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:09 PM~11255910
> *you need to stop trying to be a white person!!!!!!
> *


That's Getto mentality!!!! Crab thoughts....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 4 2008, 01:11 PM~11255931-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=354767&st=1940
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lor1der_@Aug 2 2008, 10:04 AM~11241244
> *damn it feels good to have haters
> it lets you know your doin something right :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 01:12 PM~11255934
> *That's Getto mentality!!!! Crab thoughts....
> *


no that's being real and true to the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:24 PM~11256043
> *no that's being real and true to the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What Game? you suppose to be a full grown man ,not child. I don't play games or live them. Grow up.. I thought you ran a Business.. :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 4 2008, 07:38 PM~11259710
> *What Game? you suppose to be a full grown man ,not child. I don't play games or live them. Grow up..  I thought you ran a Business.. :nono:
> *


motherfucker I do own a business!! do you see me in here fucking up a Black man's thread acting like a oreo clown? No!!! ***** I come correct in here!! ***** it's not my fault you got hit by a cottin gin and lost your Blackness even though you are the Blackest and ashiest mother fucker in here!!! I see that cave pussy tainted your mind *****!!!!!!!!! you better read message to a ***** and recognize!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for the real ****** who don't fuck with cave hoes!!!!!!!!!!!!
ava divine 1.wmv - 46.90MB
keanni lei.wmv - 37.61MB
lyla lei.wmv - 63.64MB
a. hollander.wmv - 68.98MB
yummi.wmv - 79.47MB
allie ray.wmv - 62.25MB
megan reed.wmv - 58.05MB
asian creampie.wmv - 42.21MB
chasitity.wmv - 45.48MB
pinky anal.wmv - 20.27MB
ariel alexis.wmv - 87.35MB
h.ginger.wmv - 65.72MB
fudgebarmilk-01.wmv - 11.96MB
hot japanese porn star - rina sakamoto - 02.mpg - 11.03MB
lactating - japanese big tits and super big nipples milking2.wmv - 19.98MB
http://www.zshare.net/video/5428035910b8cf/ (onionbooty-ice_fire_071.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/54282094152c1a/ (cherokee dass- another phat ass chick- wesley pipes and devlin weed.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/5428353ef28460/ (cherokee vs cleo.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/5440791c6672c6/ (yolandamilkin3-01.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/5428403446a65e/ (yolandamilkin4-01.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/5440727bdefa79/ (milkinvirginsuckin.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/542855349162b0/ (cfb_kapristyles_007.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/54286628cee245/ (cherokee aka dass.avi) 
http://www.zshare.net/video/54409728592b42/ (hoy_agta_-_wreck_my_virgin_asian_ass_scene_3.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/5441070061eaac/ (trinity loren-lactating-milking herself.mpg)
http://www.zshare.net/video/54411344ebc3d8/ (lactating japanese woman.mpeg)
http://www.zshare.net/video/5279043c544807/ (-gg_cherokee_.wmv)
http://www.zshare.net/video/lori-alexia-vs...slayer-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/lori-alexia-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/t_f-ghetto-gag...jewel-mpeg.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/ebony-xxx-lori...am-wmv-6ke.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/dimes1_big-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/dimes2_big-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/dimes3_big-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/chelle-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/dimes3_big-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/mercedes-wmv-h4t.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/dimes2_big-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/candy2-mpg.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/pinky-boot-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/pinky-greezy1-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/pinky-big-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/pinky-bpabb8-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/b-deeplexv-blue-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/clip11-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/headclinicliz-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/supa-thick-5-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/supa-thick-3-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/supa-thick-2-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cop-nikki1-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/844-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/776-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/dcg_juicy-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/305-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/923-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/783-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/839-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/762-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/428-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cleo6-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cleo5-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cleo4-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cleo3-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cleo2-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cleo1-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/v017_roxy_reynolds-wmv.
http://www.zshare.net/video/all-dat-azz-17-cherokee-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/all-dat-azz-22-cherokee-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/best-of-in-the...s-slam-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/in-the-thick-1...e-slam-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/in-the-thick-1...a-slam-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bgol-lotb-thic...mmings-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/cherokee-thick...ack-18-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/booty-talk-20-...me-wmv-fg8.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bootytalk-inte...ndingo-mpg.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/chocolate-stallion-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/lotb-up-that-b...arlett-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/gorillarms-jaime-bbw-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/jayne-kennedy-1-avi.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/jordan-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/jewel-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/jennifer-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/clip10-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/kat-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/melissa-wmv-aye.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/rio-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/rr-65-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/v05505_m2_700-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/macy-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/jelly-16-pinky-slam-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/janet-nasty-jelly-11-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/v03563_m1_700-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/booty-talk-his...yer-38-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/844-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bootytalk-31-j...n-silk-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/booty-talk-73-...x-slam-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bootytalk-dian...aramel-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bootytalk-com-...k-mini-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/booty-talk-45-...slayer-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/bootytalk-_-br...s-ever-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/scene1-tia-shin-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/scene5-skyy-black-shin-wmv.html
http://www.zshare.net/video/scene4-ms-cleo-shin-wmv.html



--------------------


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's good homies?


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatup dawg, how was the cruise this weekend?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 4 2008, 08:46 PM~11260508
> *motherfucker I do own  a business!! do you see me in here fucking up a Black man's thread acting like a oreo clown? No!!! ***** I come correct in here!! ***** it's not my fault you got hit by a cottin gin and lost your Blackness even though you are the Blackest and ashiest mother fucker in here!!!  I see that cave pussy tainted your mind *****!!!!!!!!!  you better read message to a  ***** and recognize!!!!!!!!
> *


Your a angry , hateful , person.. Ever post you post something racist.. What that have to do with ridding? I mean every post you post something racist. Go back and look..... You have a problem... Need to get help because the world don't owe you nothing!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 5 2008, 07:25 AM~11263128
> *whatup dawg, how was the cruise this weekend?
> *


It was cool not a turn out like it was two weeks ago. How was your cruise on the S.S. MINNOW? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 5 2008, 07:44 AM~11263224
> *It was cool not a turn out like it was two weeks ago. How was your cruise on the S.S. MINNOW? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man I had a good time......even though a niccuh was lil sea-sick lol.....All I did was eat, sleep and fuck LOL.
Maybe we can get a few folks together this weekend. I need to pull the ride out. I looked at it yesterday and it had a 1/8th inch of dust on it


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 5 2008, 07:55 AM~11263278
> *Man I had a good time......even though a niccuh was lil sea-sick lol.....All I did was eat, sleep and fuck LOL.
> Maybe we can get a few folks together this weekend. I need to pull the ride out. I looked at it yesterday and it had a 1/8th inch of dust on it
> *


In two weeks we are going to do it again at the same spot. Macayo's on 75th and Thomas.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 07:27 AM~11263135
> *Your a angry , hateful , person.. Ever post you post something racist.. What that have to do with ridding? I mean every post you post something racist. Go back and look..... You have a problem... Need to get help because the world don't owe you nothing!!!
> *


what's racist about my post? because I uphold Black men and women. you're the one trying to fit in not me Magilla!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 5 2008, 07:55 AM~11263278
> *Man I had a good time......even though a niccuh was lil sea-sick lol.....All I did was eat, sleep and fuck LOL.
> Maybe we can get a few folks together this weekend. I need to pull the ride out. I looked at it yesterday and it had a 1/8th inch of dust on it
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NEWS and PRESS RELEASES

UNITED BLACK DRAG RACERS ASSOCIATION . . . still active on and off track.
An article in the Michigan Chronicle Online by Harry M. Anderson, Jr. - February 7, 2007 
Since 1994, a group of Black hot rodders, car buffs, and gear heads from St. Louis, Mo. and its surrounding area have been burning rubber down drag strips, putting on car shows, visiting schools and holding seminars on the sport of drag racing and hot rods in general.


The United Black Drag Racers Association is actively involved in the motorsport of drag racing and still reaching out to those who want to get involved as racers or as racing fans. 

The founding of the UBDRA, however, began way before 1994, according to long-time member Loris Williams. She said in 1985 a group of Black hot rodders from St. Louis would brag about how fast their cars would go amongst each other. 

“They would talk trash and brag about who’s van beat who,” Williams said. “They would show up on Sunday at the strip and place their bets on who would win. 

“As time went on into the early 1990s, friends and families would show up at the strip by word of mouth and the races began to grow and spark interest.” 

In 1989, Williams said the group began to have an annual Christmas party, which gave everyone a chance to talk shop. In 1994, the group began collecting donations and fees, and in 1994, the UBDRA, a non-profit organization, was born. 

“We wanted to start an organization to promote and present drag racing and hot rodding in a positive light to members of the Black community,” Williams said. “We want to educate our community as well because when you look at the sport of drag racing in a historical sense, Black people are hardly mentioned or represented.” 

Williams explained that Blacks have been involved with drag racing since the early 1960s. She mentioned Tim Woods and Fred Stone of the Stone Woods and Cook Racing Team and Malcolm Durham. She said the UBDRA wants to promote African Americans in the sport. 

“We try to inform people about the NHRA racing school and how they can race anywhere,” she said. “We’re excluded from the sport in many ways by not knowing the insides of drag racing. This happens so often. 

“We use drag racing as a form of giving back to the community.” 

To get the Black community informed, the UBDRA puts on car shows and makes appearances at schools throughout the St. Louis area and parts of Illinois. 

“When we go to the schools, some of the kids aren’t even aware of us or our history in drag racing,” Williams said. “When we were working with the youth at the local Job Corps, the kids didn’t even have a clue of our past or the history of what Blacks went through and endured in this country. We’re showing young people that they can do things with dignity.” 

The UBDRA does more than putting on drag meets and making public appearances. It puts on fundraisers and makes donations to organizations like the Boys & Girls Clubs, American Heart Association, American Diabetes Association, and others. Since 1994, the organization has donated over $120,000 to those and other non-profit organizations. 

UBDRA also helps to get scholarships for youngsters who want to go to the college or to study to become an automotive service technician (mechanical and body repair) at Rankin Tech in St. Louis. 

The biggest event the UBDRA has put on since 1994 is the popular Black Sunday Drag Meets at Gateway International Raceway near St. Louis. Hundreds of race buffs compete annually and it continues to grow to this day. The event has grown to add two other venues – in Byron, Ill. and at Indianapolis Raceway Park in Indianapolis, Ind. 

UBDRA also has grown beyond the borders of Missouri and Illinois. There’s now a Southeastern Wisconsin chapter with 25 active members who help to put on the Black Sunday event at Byron, Ill., near Rockford. 

“We want to show the world that the UBDRA is here and we can compete with anyone,” Williams said. 

For membership and information on the UBDRA, contact Loris Williams at (314) 575-4934 or Joyce Pickett at (314) 853-4476 or go its website www.ubdra.net.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 5 2008, 10:47 AM~11264677-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's racist about my post? because I uphold Black men and women.  you're the one trying to fit in not me Magilla!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: you really need to read what you write..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 5 2008, 11:36 AM~11265117
> *NEWS and PRESS RELEASES
> 
> UNITED BLACK DRAG RACERS ASSOCIATION . . . still active on and off track.
> An article in the Michigan Chronicle Online by Harry M. Anderson, Jr. - February 7, 2007
> Since 1994, a group of Black hot rodders, car buffs, and gear heads from St. Louis, Mo. and its surrounding area have been burning rubber down drag strips, putting on car shows, visiting schools and holding seminars on the sport of drag racing and hot rods in general.
> The United Black Drag Racers Association is actively involved in the motorsport of drag racing and still reaching out to those who want to get involved as racers or as racing fans.
> 
> The founding of the UBDRA, however, began way before 1994, according to long-time member Loris Williams. She said in 1985 a group of Black hot rodders from St. Louis would brag about how fast their cars would go amongst each other.
> 
> “They would talk trash and brag about who’s van beat who,” Williams said. “They would show up on Sunday at the strip and place their bets on who would win.
> 
> “As time went on into the early 1990s, friends and families would show up at the strip by word of mouth and the races began to grow and spark interest.”
> 
> In 1989, Williams said the group began to have an annual Christmas party, which gave everyone a chance to talk shop. In 1994, the group began collecting donations and fees, and in 1994, the UBDRA, a non-profit organization, was born.
> 
> “We wanted to start an organization to promote and present drag racing and hot rodding in a positive light to members of the Black community,” Williams said. “We want to educate our community as well because when you look at the sport of drag racing in a historical sense, Black people are hardly mentioned or represented.”
> 
> Williams explained that Blacks have been involved with drag racing since the early 1960s. She mentioned Tim Woods and Fred Stone of the Stone Woods and Cook Racing Team and Malcolm Durham. She said the UBDRA wants to promote African Americans in the sport.
> 
> “We try to inform people about the NHRA racing school and how they can race anywhere,” she said. “We’re excluded from the sport in many ways by not knowing the insides of drag racing. This happens so often.
> 
> “We use drag racing as a form of giving back to the community.”
> 
> To get the Black community informed, the UBDRA puts on car shows and makes appearances at schools throughout the St. Louis area and parts of Illinois.
> 
> “When we go to the schools, some of the kids aren’t even aware of us or our history in drag racing,” Williams said. “When we were working with the youth at the local Job Corps, the kids didn’t even have a clue of our past or the history of what Blacks went through and endured in this country. We’re showing young people that they can do things with dignity.”
> 
> The UBDRA does more than putting on drag meets and making public appearances. It puts on fundraisers and makes donations to organizations like the Boys & Girls Clubs, American Heart Association, American Diabetes Association, and others. Since 1994, the organization has donated over $120,000 to those and other non-profit organizations.
> 
> UBDRA also helps to get scholarships for youngsters who want to go to the college or to study to become an automotive service technician (mechanical and body repair) at Rankin Tech in St. Louis.
> 
> The biggest event the UBDRA has put on since 1994 is the popular Black Sunday Drag Meets at Gateway International Raceway near St. Louis. Hundreds of race buffs compete annually and it continues to grow to this day. The event has grown to add two other venues – in Byron, Ill. and at Indianapolis Raceway Park in Indianapolis, Ind.
> 
> UBDRA also has grown beyond the borders of Missouri and Illinois. There’s now a Southeastern Wisconsin chapter with 25 active members who help to put on the Black Sunday event at Byron, Ill., near Rockford.
> 
> “We want to show the world that the UBDRA is here and we can compete with anyone,” Williams said.
> 
> For membership and information on the UBDRA, contact Loris Williams at (314) 575-4934 or Joyce Pickett at (314) 853-4476 or go its website www.ubdra.net.
> *


These guys are great people on and off the track. I have personally worked with them and there youth programs here.. They also have there hands in Nascar here. Takes these young ins of the street and leaning a new growing field. ( Black car enthusiast)..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where my tires????????????????????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 5 2008, 11:57 AM~11265312
> *where my tires????????????????????????
> *


 :uh: 

Just because some one gets deals or free tires don't mean I own the factory silly!!! I get a set free. Not every one I know... How does it look if I give away a product meant for me to use and report about.. The batts I do out of my own pocket for LIL members that's diff..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11265513
> *:uh:
> 
> Just because some one gets deals or free tires don't mean I own the factory silly!!! I get a set free. Not every one I know... How does it look if I give away a product meant for me to use and report about.. The batts I do out of my own pocket for LIL members that's diff..
> *


YOU SAID YOU CAN HOOK ME UP DID YOU NOT?????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 5 2008, 12:34 PM~11265677
> *YOU SAID YOU CAN HOOK ME UP DID YOU NOT?????????
> *


  phone to phone!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHAS.........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 5 2008, 01:16 PM~11266047
> *SUP BROTHAS.........
> *


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 5 2008, 11:36 AM~11265117
> *NEWS and PRESS RELEASES
> 
> UNITED BLACK DRAG RACERS ASSOCIATION . . . still active on and off track.
> An article in the Michigan Chronicle Online by Harry M. Anderson, Jr. - February 7, 2007
> Since 1994, a group of Black hot rodders, car buffs, and gear heads from St. Louis, Mo. and its surrounding area have been burning rubber down drag strips, putting on car shows, visiting schools and holding seminars on the sport of drag racing and hot rods in general.
> The United Black Drag Racers Association is actively involved in the motorsport of drag racing and still reaching out to those who want to get involved as racers or as racing fans.
> 
> The founding of the UBDRA, however, began way before 1994, according to long-time member Loris Williams. She said in 1985 a group of Black hot rodders from St. Louis would brag about how fast their cars would go amongst each other.
> 
> “They would talk trash and brag about who’s van beat who,” Williams said. “They would show up on Sunday at the strip and place their bets on who would win.
> 
> “As time went on into the early 1990s, friends and families would show up at the strip by word of mouth and the races began to grow and spark interest.”
> 
> In 1989, Williams said the group began to have an annual Christmas party, which gave everyone a chance to talk shop. In 1994, the group began collecting donations and fees, and in 1994, the UBDRA, a non-profit organization, was born.
> 
> “We wanted to start an organization to promote and present drag racing and hot rodding in a positive light to members of the Black community,” Williams said. “We want to educate our community as well because when you look at the sport of drag racing in a historical sense, Black people are hardly mentioned or represented.”
> 
> Williams explained that Blacks have been involved with drag racing since the early 1960s. She mentioned Tim Woods and Fred Stone of the Stone Woods and Cook Racing Team and Malcolm Durham. She said the UBDRA wants to promote African Americans in the sport.
> 
> “We try to inform people about the NHRA racing school and how they can race anywhere,” she said. “We’re excluded from the sport in many ways by not knowing the insides of drag racing. This happens so often.
> 
> “We use drag racing as a form of giving back to the community.”
> 
> To get the Black community informed, the UBDRA puts on car shows and makes appearances at schools throughout the St. Louis area and parts of Illinois.
> 
> “When we go to the schools, some of the kids aren’t even aware of us or our history in drag racing,” Williams said. “When we were working with the youth at the local Job Corps, the kids didn’t even have a clue of our past or the history of what Blacks went through and endured in this country. We’re showing young people that they can do things with dignity.”
> 
> The UBDRA does more than putting on drag meets and making public appearances. It puts on fundraisers and makes donations to organizations like the Boys & Girls Clubs, American Heart Association, American Diabetes Association, and others. Since 1994, the organization has donated over $120,000 to those and other non-profit organizations.
> 
> UBDRA also helps to get scholarships for youngsters who want to go to the college or to study to become an automotive service technician (mechanical and body repair) at Rankin Tech in St. Louis.
> 
> The biggest event the UBDRA has put on since 1994 is the popular Black Sunday Drag Meets at Gateway International Raceway near St. Louis. Hundreds of race buffs compete annually and it continues to grow to this day. The event has grown to add two other venues – in Byron, Ill. and at Indianapolis Raceway Park in Indianapolis, Ind.
> 
> UBDRA also has grown beyond the borders of Missouri and Illinois. There’s now a Southeastern Wisconsin chapter with 25 active members who help to put on the Black Sunday event at Byron, Ill., near Rockford.
> 
> “We want to show the world that the UBDRA is here and we can compete with anyone,” Williams said.
> 
> For membership and information on the UBDRA, contact Loris Williams at (314) 575-4934 or Joyce Pickett at (314) 853-4476 or go its website www.ubdra.net.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 12:52 PM~11265826
> *  phone to phone!!!!
> *


***** please!! and stop texting me!! we ain't homies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 4 2008, 08:14 AM~11252846
> ****** LOOK LIKE HIS NAME COULD BE CLEOFIS OR SOME SHIT.
> *


that ***** said cleofis :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 5 2008, 09:27 AM~11263471
> *In two weeks we are going to do it again at the same spot. Macayo's on 75th and Thomas.
> *


I ate on the patio at Macayos by ASU and a bird shit in my plate :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 5 2008, 09:26 PM~11270839
> *I ate on the patio at Macayos by ASU and a bird shit in my plate :0
> *


A skim you are a damn fool for that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> *A Black Man
> 
> Why is it that a Black Man can create a tiny piece called a filament
> (electric light - Lewis Latimer) That allows people to see in the dark?  But can't be seen fit to lead a country to the true light.
> 
> Why is it that a Black Man can create an instrument (clock - Benjamin Banneker) that all People use to tell time? But people don't think it is time for him to run a country.
> 
> Why is it that a Black Man can design a place for the high authorities to meet in & a place for the President to live in (The Capital & the White House Phillip Reid (a slave) & Pierre L'Enfant)?  But not good enough to lead these meetings or live in himself.
> 
> Why is it that a Black Man was brilliant enough to do the first open heart surgery (Dr. Daniel Hale Williams) And show the world how to get and preserve plasma (Dr. Charles Drew)? But not good enough to put a program in place where everyone can afford this surgery.
> 
> Why is it that a Black Man was creative enough to design an instrument (traffic light - Garrett Morgan) To bring multiple people (traffic) to a halt?  But not seen creative enough to design a plan to bring all this unnecessary and worthless Fighting between countries to an end.
> 
> Why is it that a Black Man could create the soles (shoes - Jan Matzeliger) that people Walk on everyday? But not seen good enough to fill the shoes of a bad president.
> 
> Why is it that a Black Man was smart enough & brave enough to teach himself (Fredrick Douglas & Thomas Fuller - both slaves) and others how to read, write and/or calculate math? But not seen (as) smart enough and bold enough to calculate a platform to be President to a country That sure needs another first by us.
> 
> So you see my Brothers and Sisters what I am saying is let us not forget our past, which led us to our present and can definitely be the backbone to our future. We were good enough, smart enough, creative enough, and bold enough then, so lets all give Obama the chance to show that we are still these things and more.  We all are as strong as our weakest link, so don't be that weak link.*


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 5 2008, 07:50 PM~11269718
> ****** please!! and stop texting me!! we ain't homies!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR+Aug 6 2008, 08:57 AM~11273421-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE TERMINATOR_@Jul 29 2008, 09:26 AM~11205281
> *Im in the shitty common wealth of virginia   :thumbsdown:
> *



can't leave it alone can you Sally.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 02:19 PM~11266605
> *
> *


Ay yo *****, why you looking into my topics? I guess your gonna try and figure out who I am??? Don't worry *****, you don't know me!!! You don't want to know me so stop trying!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 09:02 AM~11273446
> *can't leave it alone can you Sally.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU STUPID LAME FUCK.... YOU COPIED AND PAISTED A QUOTE BEFORE I HAD CORRECTED MY SELF :0 NOW I CAN SEE WHY ALOT OF PEOPLE CLOWN ON YOU. I MEEN YOU ARE ONE IN THE SAME FUNDIMOTORSPORTS AKA CANDIMANN :0 YOU WANT PROOF??????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 5 2008, 07:50 PM~11269718
> ****** please!! and stop texting me!! we ain't homies!!!!!!!!
> *


I sent you some info on how to get them tires your self at our local discounter and warehouse..  They are made here..


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 09:02 AM~11273446
> *can't leave it alone can you Sally.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNNY PART IST THAT I HAVE BEEN TOLD THAT YOU HAVE ALREADY TRIED TO HAVE ME BANNED BECAUSE YOU THINK IM THAT DUDE WHO KEPT OWNING YOUR ASS :nono: 

STAY THE FUCK OUT OF MY BUSINESS BEFORE YOU GET RUN OVER CANDIMANN AKA FUNDIMOTORSPORTS AKA ROBERT :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 12:09 PM~11273493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU LIKE THEM SKINNY BITCHES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

This team was a sensation in drag racing in the mid-1960s. It is amost impossible to underestimate their popularity and influence during that era, although the fact that Stone and Woods were black was frequently unknown to the fans, who often only saw the white driver, Doug Cook. I don't think that I was even aware as a 13 yr old that black people were behind this car, but one of my good friends at the time was an inveterate fan of theirs and now I wonder if their race might have been a factor in his enthusiasm. Tim Woods owned Woods Construction in south central Los Angeles and provided the inspiration and financing for the team. Stone was a talented race mechanic. Under their guidance they became the first African American owned and managed team to rise to the top of motor racing. That is not to say that they didn't encounter racial prejudice, from spectators and even fellow racers, but they were mostly known as the team to beat in the fiercely competitive drag racing scene of the mid-'60s. Their car, a 1941 Willys with, during their heyday, a supercharged Oldsmobile engine, became in itself a racing icon, so popular that Revell produced a model of it that you can still buy 40-odd years later, and knowledgeable drag race fans to this day revere the names Stone, Woods and Cook.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 6 2008, 09:31 AM~11273630
> *YOU LIKE THEM SKINNY BITCHES
> *


 :biggrin: 

I like them all...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 10:37 AM~11274126
> *
> 
> This team was a sensation in drag racing in the mid-1960s. It is amost impossible to underestimate their popularity and influence during that era, although the fact that Stone and Woods were black was frequently unknown to the fans, who often only saw the white driver, Doug Cook. I don't think that I was even aware as a 13 yr old that black people were behind this car, but one of my good friends at the time was an inveterate fan of theirs and now I wonder if their race might have been a factor in his enthusiasm. Tim Woods owned Woods Construction in south central Los Angeles and provided the inspiration and financing for the team. Stone was a talented race mechanic. Under their guidance they became the first African American owned and managed team to rise to the top of motor racing. That is not to say that they didn't encounter racial prejudice, from spectators and even fellow racers, but they were mostly known as the team to beat in the fiercely competitive drag racing scene of the mid-'60s. Their car, a 1941 Willys with, during their heyday, a supercharged Oldsmobile engine, became in itself a racing icon, so popular that Revell produced a model of it that you can still buy 40-odd years later, and knowledgeable drag race fans to this day revere the names Stone, Woods and Cook.
> *


 :0 

Home boys rocking the Superman shirt even back then!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

that's a Engle cams shirt stupid ass!!!!!!!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 02:58 PM~11274903
> *that's a Engle cams shirt stupid ass!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Tru


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://lowrider.automotive.com/74173/0606-...pala/index.html


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2008, 08:33 PM~11268980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO Many compton butts for him!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY ARE YOU SO DISRESPECTFUL?? YOU COULD NEVER BE ON ERIC'S LEVEL. HE'S BEEN DECEASED FOR OVER 13 YEARS NOW. IT WOULD TAKE YOU 13 TO THE 13TH POWER TO BE ON HIS LEVEL.. MARK!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:37 PM~11275297
> *sup Tru
> *


whatupdoe!


----------



## E

TTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 6 2008, 01:00 PM~11275511
> *WHY ARE YOU SO DISRESPECTFUL??  YOU COULD NEVER BE ON ERIC'S LEVEL. HE'S BEEN DECEASED FOR OVER 13 YEARS NOW. IT WOULD TAKE YOU 13 TO THE 13TH POWER TO BE ON HIS LEVEL.. MARK!!
> *


  

He made Kids around the world. Fuck him. A real man takes care of his kids and woman. Not leave them to fend for them selves or be a sperm donor!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 11:58 AM~11274903
> *that's a Engle cams shirt stupid ass!!!!!!!
> *












:0


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP FELLAS....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi, candimann or Robert get the fuck out of here with your nonsense!!! you don't have anything positive to contribute in here. go start youryour own topic so you and your weak ass stret trendz buddies can hang out!!! this is for real Black men not no sharecroppin', honky lovin' bullshit!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 03:27 PM~11276799
> *fundi, candimann or Robert get the fuck out of here with your nonsense!!!  you don't have anything positive to contribute in here.  go start youryour own topic so you and your weak ass stret trendz buddies can hang out!!!  this is for real Black men not no sharecroppin', honky lovin' bullshit!!!!!
> *


You are a angry little man.. :uh: I said cool . I really thought that was a S-man shirt.. Shit some one gives you props and you still act like a cunt.. ... :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 6 2008, 01:12 PM~11275601
> *whatupdoe!
> *


waiting on you!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann+Aug 6 2008, 12:14 PM~11274475-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> Home boys rocking the Superman shirt even back then!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:58 PM~11274903
> *that's a Engle cams shirt stupid ass!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 03:55 PM~11277036
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup Skim> I got that fool on ignore so now I don't have to see his dumb ass comments!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 6 2008, 07:22 AM~11272600
> *A skim you are a damn fool for that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


real talk, they did give me a new plate and gave us all our meals for free to all 3 of us


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 03:56 PM~11277046
> *sup Skim>  I got that fool on  ignore so now I don't have to see his dumb ass comments!!!!
> *


I told EVERYONE to do that shit LONG AGO, I've been ignoring that ignorant bastard for months now. Just makes life a little more peaceful to not have to read his bi-polar ass responses. I got the his alter-ego on block too. You would think Homeboy has to realize that no-one cares for his ass, but apparently not


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

let's get back to ridin'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 04:56 PM~11277046
> *sup Skim>  I got that fool on  ignore so now I don't have to see his dumb ass comments!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 6 2008, 04:11 PM~11277165
> *I told EVERYONE to do that shit LONG AGO, I've been ignoring that ignorant bastard for months now. Just makes life a little more peaceful to not have to read his bi-polar ass responses. I got the his alter-ego on block too. You would think Homeboy has to realize that no-one cares for his ass, but apparently not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 08:08 PM~11278972
> *:angry:
> *


he aint gonna see that^ :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

got some pics coming for you guys tomorrow


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 6 2008, 10:04 PM~11280670
> *got some pics coming for you guys tomorrow
> *


It's tomorrow already


----------



## BRAVO

Wud it do fellas?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 09:46 PM~11280489
> *he aint gonna see that^ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I just think it's funny how they are all hard on line and post up stupid stuff around the board but yet no builds , show ,pics , or anything dealing with cars... :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 7 2008, 07:38 AM~11282846
> *Wud it do fellas?
> *


WHAT UP DAWG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2008, 04:07 PM~11276158
> *
> 
> He made Kids around the world. Fuck him. A real man takes care of his kids and woman. Not leave them to fend for them selves or be a sperm donor!!!!
> *


I'M DONE. I AINT EVEN GON' BEGIN TO COMMENT ON THAT IGNORANT ASS STATEMENT. I'MA JUST DO LIKE TRU AND SCOTTY SAYS AND PUT YOUR ASS ON IGNORE


----------



## 187PURE

MY HOMIE FROM INDIVIDUALS IS TAKING REAL GOOD CARE OF ME. MY MOONROOF IS JUST A THREE WHEEL AWAY  

44 BITCHES!! :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 7 2008, 08:53 AM~11283335
> *I'M DONE.  I AINT EVEN GON' BEGIN TO COMMENT ON THAT IGNORANT ASS STATEMENT.  I'MA JUST DO LIKE TRU AND SCOTTY SAYS AND PUT YOUR ASS ON IGNORE
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 7 2008, 06:47 AM~11282619
> *It's tomorrow already
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 7 2008, 08:53 AM~11283335
> *I'M DONE.  I AINT EVEN GON' BEGIN TO COMMENT ON THAT IGNORANT ASS STATEMENT.  I'MA JUST DO LIKE TRU AND SCOTTY SAYS AND PUT YOUR ASS ON IGNORE
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 7 2008, 12:24 PM~11284029
> *PREACH!!!!!!!!
> *


CHUUCH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey fellas what O.G. brother got you interested in lowridin'? who did you idolize?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

at the motorcycle party!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 7 2008, 10:37 AM~11284130
> *hey fellas what O.G. brother got you interested in lowridin'?  who did you idolize?
> *



A couple dudes got me interested.....when I was real young this fool name "Charley Moe" had a clean azz Lac with "It Aint Easy 3XXX's" on the bumper kit. Then there was this dude name Rag Top Tee had a clean rag 68', he was from "Beach City". But he was from CPT.

Then of course all them Parker Boys, Craig, Duck, etc..

Maan...just livin out here in Cali, its hard NOT to get interested in Lowridin!.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 7 2008, 11:30 AM~11284644
> *at the motorcycle party!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Was this the Motorcycle party @ Santa fe Dam this past Saturday??


----------



## TRUDAWG

Big homie of mine back in the day had a lifted grand prix, no L's........would always have me drive. All the head I was getting, I know I had to have one........that and Young Hogg waaay back in the day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

phat pussy every where :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 7 2008, 08:57 AM~11283366
> *MY HOMIE FROM INDIVIDUALS IS TAKING REAL GOOD CARE OF ME.  MY MOONROOF IS JUST A THREE WHEEL AWAY
> 
> 44 BITCHES!! :cheesy:
> *


U KNOW THE RULE PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 7 2008, 02:57 PM~11286454
> *U KNOW THE RULE PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.... :biggrin:
> *


x10 niccuh


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sup brothas, i haven't been on LIL in a while


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 7 2008, 10:37 AM~11284130
> *hey fellas what O.G. brother got you interested in lowridin'?  who did you idolize?
> *


OG Teddy from esKitchen87 with his HT Gold 63, ThunderCloud (RIP) from Hoover five deuce in the late 80's with the Cadillacs. My childhood best friend Drowzy (RIP) Tortilla Flats of Carson for all the BADASS Schwinn's he got me involved in in the mid 80's on Berendo St.

3xOG Teddy is still on the blokc, ThunderCloud was killed while he was crossing the street by a hit and run driver back in the early 90's and Drowzy was murdered in August 1993 on 223rd and Budlong St. while riding his Scwinn. Enemies ran up on him with something heavy. He was 18 years old. 

During this time in South Central L.A....only the gangsters could have lowriders. I know Dirt can speak on it. I was put on Lowriding by the gangsters. The plaques you'd see were Gangster plaques, not car club plaques with exception to maybe the Individuals, Professionals and a few others. I can't speak on Compton...I was not over there...Wasin't none of this positive lowriding BS goin' on. No LRM, No Young Hogg or any of that. The only organized positive Lowriding in L.A. was in East L.A. with the Mexicans. The club I belong to now and some others. Much of Lowriding was dead due to the minitrucks to.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

And just to let you guys know, I got some phone calls and talked to some very respectable people who are OG afro american riders and others from the magazines about how pathetic we have made this thread...yes, they snoop in here and read it. 

I am embarrassed and regret some of the joking statements i made in here myself some weeks/months back. I am not going to contribute anything to this topic unless it changes. Me being black or not, I aint doing it.

The only pro-black lowrider history topic in this whole damn website...i hope it changes for the LAST TIME.


----------



## KadillakKing

wassup fellas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 7 2008, 12:13 PM~11285003
> *A couple dudes got me interested.....when I was real young this fool name "Charley Moe" had a clean azz Lac with "It Aint Easy 3XXX's" on the bumper kit. Then there was this dude name Rag Top Tee had a clean rag 68', he was from "Beach City". But he was from CPT.
> 
> Then of course all them Parker Boys, Craig, Duck, etc..
> 
> Maan...just livin out here in Cali, its hard NOT to get interested in Lowridin!.. :biggrin:
> *


 does dukc stll have his carwash in cpt?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 04:57 PM~11287549
> *And just to let you guys know, I got some phone calls and talked to some very respectable people who are OG afro american riders and others from the magazines about how pathetic we have made this thread...yes, they snoop in here and read it.
> 
> I am embarrassed and regret some of the joking statements i made in here myself some weeks/months back. I am not going to contribute anything to this topic unless it changes. Me being black or not, I aint doing it.
> 
> The only pro-black lowrider history topic in this whole damn website...i hope it changes for the LAST TIME.
> *



lighten up a little (not litterly :biggrin: )
You already know who was the single most cause for all the BS that went down. I tried telling folks to just ignore them bastards, but now i think they're starting to take heed.
.........and honestly you can't expect a thread to stay on topic for 400 pages strong. It's going to stray from time to time no doubt. Instead of boycotting shit.......continue to post up pics of the OG brothers like you did a couple few pages back and shed some history along with it. That goes for all of us. 
Growing up in the midwest I'm telling you I didn't even know brothers was lowriding pre-Dr Dre days, having LRM as the only source of info. 
Where I'm from everyone got along, because lowriders were so few and far between. It's always been about love for me, but I've always and always will want to see credit given to where it's due. And to me that's what this thread represents. It's not just the black table in the lunchroom of Layitlow. It's about more than that. Alot of folks can't seem to get past the divisivness.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 7 2008, 05:58 PM~11288085
> *lighten up a little (not litterly :biggrin: )
> You already know who was the single most cause for all the BS that went down. I tried telling folks to just ignore them bastards, but now i think they're starting to take heed.
> .........and honestly you can't expect a thread to stay on topic for 400 pages strong. It's going to stray from time to time no doubt. Instead of boycotting shit.......continue to post up pics of the OG brothers like you did a couple few pages back and shed some history along with it. That goes for all of us.
> Growing up in the midwest I'm telling you I didn't even know brothers was lowriding pre-Dr Dre days, having LRM as the only source of info.
> Where I'm from everyone got along, because lowriders were so few and far between. It's always been about love for me, but I've always and always will want to see credit  given to where it's due. And to me that's what this thread represents. It's not just the black table in the lunchroom of Layitlow. It's about more than that. Alot of folks can't seem to get past the divisivness.
> *


naw, homie, I'm done. scottie and fundi know they done messed it up...scottie says he's gonna chill, we'll see. And fundi just needs to take off. It dont stray from time to time like you say...it strays all day everyday...thats the problem. if it stays on topic..i'll post up on speak on some things...




foo said boycott....everybodies boycotting this topic cuzz of them two foo's..and 187pure ain't handlin' his own topic...if it was mine i woulda had 80% of it edited already.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

don't blame me Angel even though I should've shined fundi on but he came in here with that bullshit and we all fell for it!!!!!! I'm done with that dude so we don't have to worry about the negativity anymore!!!! plus if the O.G.'s do sneak up in here they need to speak on it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 7 2008, 06:42 PM~11288466
> *don't blame me Angel even though I should've shined fundi on but he came in here with that bullshit and we all fell for it!!!!!!  I'm done with that dude so we don't have to worry about the negativity anymore!!!!  plus if the O.G.'s do sneak up in here they need to speak on it!!!!!!!!!
> *


cool...and u right about the og's coming in here.


----------



## God's Son2

187PURE IS A FIG NEWTON!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 7 2008, 06:42 PM~11288466
> *don't blame me Angel even though I should've shined fundi on but he came in here with that bullshit and we all fell for it!!!!!!  I'm done with that dude so we don't have to worry about the negativity anymore!!!!  plus if the O.G.'s do sneak up in here they need to speak on it!!!!!!!!!
> *


You always throw in sum smart BS... You where the fire to my gas like said before!!! I'll chill but be damned if I get all the blame from you'll..  You fools even clowned when I posted real pics and AF Americans doing there thing. Some of you cats talk out of both ends and just hate...


----------



## Dylante63

nice pics of the chicks and the bikes


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 05:53 PM~11286982
> *
> During this time in South Central L.A....only the gangsters could have lowriders. I know Dirt can speak on it. I was put on Lowriding by the gangsters. The plaques you'd see were Gangster plaques, not car club plaques with exception to maybe the Individuals, Professionals and a few others. *


Groovin Foe Life, Mafia IV Life, Watts Life, One Eleven/Superiors, Rich Rollin, Harlem Godfathers, South Side Rydaz, Comptons Finest, Majestics, Damu Ridaz, Thee Other Side, & Inglewood’s Finest and alot of bangers rode with Individuals and other "well known" clubs


I got put onto lowridin by my pops and the older homies..... I remember it was a dream of mine and the other youngstas to be able to fly the Groovin foe Life Plaque down the shaw, fig and hoover....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 03:53 PM~11286982
> *OG Teddy from esKitchen87 with his HT Gold 63, ThunderCloud (RIP) from Hoover five deuce in the late 80's with the Cadillacs. My childhood best friend Drowzy (RIP) Tortilla Flats of Carson for all the BADASS Schwinn's he got me involved in in the mid 80's on Berendo St.
> 
> 3xOG Teddy is still on the blokc, ThunderCloud was killed while he was crossing the street by a hit and run driver back in the early 90's and Drowzy was murdered in August 1993 on 223rd and Budlong St. while riding his Scwinn. Enemies ran up on him with something heavy. He was 18 years old.
> 
> During this time in South Central L.A....only the gangsters could have lowriders. I know Dirt can speak on it. I was put on Lowriding by the gangsters. The plaques you'd see were Gangster plaques, not car club plaques with exception to maybe the Individuals, Professionals and a few others. I can't speak on Compton...I was not over there...Wasin't none of this positive lowriding BS goin' on. No LRM, No Young Hogg or any of that. The only organized positive Lowriding in L.A. was in East L.A. with the Mexicans. The club I belong to now and some others. Much of Lowriding was dead due to the minitrucks to.
> *



Yeah U right bout that.....The majority of Ni**az that had low-lows was gangtsa's....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 04:57 PM~11287549
> *And just to let you guys know, I got some phone calls and talked to some very respectable people who are OG afro american riders and others from the magazines about how pathetic we have made this thread...yes, they snoop in here and read it.
> 
> I am embarrassed and regret some of the joking statements i made in here myself some weeks/months back. I am not going to contribute anything to this topic unless it changes. Me being black or not, I aint doing it.
> 
> The only pro-black lowrider history topic in this whole damn website...i hope it changes for the LAST TIME.
> *


I here what U sayin CF, but you got to realize it is too hard to regulate a topic on here cuz people can and is gonna say what they wanna say and not be checked for it.

Now if we was all meeting somewhere face 2 face choppin it up, a lot of fools would not say what they say and if they did I guarantee you there would be some scrappin going on. So it is what it is, and you cant let it get you down


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 05:58 PM~11288078
> *does dukc stll have his carwash in cpt?
> *



This a different duck I'm talking bout. The one with the carwash in CPT is cuz from Duccey Hood.

The one I was referring to is Donald, he related to Craig Parker and I thing Big Ratt also....


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 06:57 PM~11287549
> *And just to let you guys know, I got some phone calls and talked to some very respectable people who are OG afro american riders and others from the magazines about how pathetic we have made this thread...yes, they snoop in here and read it.
> 
> I am embarrassed and regret some of the joking statements i made in here myself some weeks/months back. I am not going to contribute anything to this topic unless it changes. Me being black or not, I aint doing it.
> 
> The only pro-black lowrider history topic in this whole damn website...i hope it changes for the LAST TIME.
> *


Tha homie Lathan from the Individuals dippin...Keepin it in tha Streets</span>[/b]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this is what we need to talk about!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 02:37 AM~11291364
> *this is what we need to talk about!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


*In tha Streets!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Skim




----------



## Dozierman

:biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What it do homies?


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 8 2008, 12:01 AM~11291238
> *Tha homie Lathan from the Individuals dippin...Keepin it in tha Streets</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


i've been wanting to come in here and chop it up but it was startin' to go in the opposite direction.....if it stays on a positve level i'll give some input......crenshaw is wright i even know some OG's that say this page should get back to what it was started on.....hey ant banks i got a story for you.....back in 91 when i did my first install i ordered my kit from REDS HYDRAULICS.....i got these 2 big boxes with all this shit in it. i didn't know where to start so with me knowing about suspension on cars i started there. i cut the factory springs in half, drilled the holes, placed the cylinders, and ran the hoses......then i followed directions on pump assembly.... i didn't know i was suppose to use teflon tape my ass put silicone on the fittings :rofl: and to top it off i used transmission fluid for oil, that was the only oil i could get for free :biggrin: my potna knew electrical so he did the wiring....in a couple days it was movin'........ shidd i so happy i didn't care about all the leaks in the trunk :roflmao: i was tippin'..... the rear springs kept poping out when i would three wheel so i used muffler clamps to hold them in......mind you,, this set up was done with no welding.....even the battery wrack was bolted in.... :biggrin: STL!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 8 2008, 07:01 AM~11292027
> *i've been wanting to come in here and chop it up but it was startin' to go in the opposite direction.....if it stays on a positve level i'll give some input......crenshaw is wright i even know some OG's that say this page should get back to what it was started on.....hey ant banks i got a story for you.....back in 91 when i did my first install i ordered my kit from REDS HYDRAULICS.....i got these 2 big boxes with all this shit in it. i didn't know where to start so with me knowing about suspension on cars i started there. i cut the factory springs in half, drilled the holes, placed the cylinders, and ran the hoses......then i followed directions on pump assembly.... i didn't know i was suppose to use teflon tape my ass put silicone on the fittings :rofl:  and to top it off i used transmission fluid for oil, that was the only oil i could get for free :biggrin: my potna knew electrical so he did the wiring....in a couple days it was movin'........ shidd i so happy i didn't care about all the leaks in the trunk :roflmao: i was tippin'..... the rear springs kept poping out when i would three wheel so i used muffler clamps to hold them in......mind you,, this set up was done with no welding.....even the battery wrack was bolted in.... :biggrin: STL!!!!!
> *



lol...........man that reminds me of old coil under days. I can't count how many times that coil would go flying out from busting a mean 3 around a corner.
My first lifted car was a 87 Regal I bought and had it lifted with a 2 pump reds kit with four batteries. Man those were the days. 
You know we had shitty weather in the midwest, and I remember watching the weather report like every night to see if it would be nice enough to take my shit out and floss the next day.
Sadly nobody really cruises anymore. My chevy been parked for over a month straight lately


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 7 2008, 02:53 PM~11286982-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wasin't none of this positive lowriding *BS* goin' on.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 03:57 PM~11287549
> *And just to let you guys know, I got some phone calls and talked to some very respectable people who are OG afro american riders and others from the magazines about how pathetic we have made this thread...yes, they snoop in here and read it.
> 
> I am embarrassed and regret some of the joking statements i made in here myself some weeks/months back. I am not going to contribute anything to this topic unless it changes. Me being black or not, I aint doing it.
> 
> The only pro-black lowrider history topic in this whole damn website...i hope it changes for the LAST TIME.
> *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 09:56 AM~11292338
> *lol...........man that reminds me of old coil under days. I can't count how many times that coil would go flying out from busting a mean 3 around a corner.
> My first lifted car was a 87 Regal I bought and had it lifted with a 2 pump reds kit with four batteries. Man those were the days.
> You know we had shitty weather in the midwest, and I remember watching the weather report like every night to see if it would be nice enough to take my shit out and floss the next day.
> Sadly nobody really cruises anymore. My chevy been parked for over a month straight lately
> *


*Shit homie, I seen your 64 before, watched the build up and all.....YOU BETTER GET THAT MUHFUCCA OUT THERE AND RIDE! FUCC THE REST! LET THEM MARKS STAY SLEEP YA HURRRD! I know I'm building a nice rida, but I still sit bacc and admire other people rides. It gives me motivation to build something hot if not hotter. Don't disspoint others that look up to your ride by letting it sit G! And yo ass stay out west (meaning better weather than us)! You know how when you was coming up before you had a rida used to sit bacc and be like "Man if I had that muhfucca I'd roll the D's off that bitch"....I still do that shit! Shit, I'm a YG homie but up and coming  *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 7 2008, 06:58 PM~11288085
> *lighten up a little (not litterly :biggrin: )
> You already know who was the single most cause for all the BS that went down. I tried telling folks to just ignore them bastards, but now i think they're starting to take heed.
> .........and honestly you can't expect a thread to stay on topic for 400 pages strong. It's going to stray from time to time no doubt. Instead of boycotting shit.......continue to post up pics of the OG brothers like you did a couple few pages back and shed some history along with it. That goes for all of us.
> Growing up in the midwest I'm telling you I didn't even know brothers was lowriding pre-Dr Dre days, having LRM as the only source of info.
> Where I'm from everyone got along, because lowriders were so few and far between. It's always been about love for me, but I've always and always will want to see credit  given to where it's due. And to me that's what this thread represents. It's not just the black table in the lunchroom of Layitlow. It's about more than that. Alot of folks can't seem to get past the divisivness.
> *


Tru is one of the most realist riders in here, seriously. I lurk alot in this thread (Mainly to see Scotty talk shit) but also to pass time.

Tru's comments and outlook NEVER changes, he's consistant and I respect that. One day I WILL meet you and we'll chop it up a bit. Peoria is calling my name, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 8 2008, 08:01 AM~11292027
> *i've been wanting to come in here and chop it up but it was startin' to go in the opposite direction.....if it stays on a positve level i'll give some input......crenshaw is wright i even know some OG's that say this page should get back to what it was started on.....hey ant banks i got a story for you.....back in 91 when i did my first install i ordered my kit from REDS HYDRAULICS.....i got these 2 big boxes with all this shit in it. i didn't know where to start so with me knowing about suspension on cars i started there. i cut the factory springs in half, drilled the holes, placed the cylinders, and ran the hoses......then i followed directions on pump assembly.... i didn't know i was suppose to use teflon tape my ass put silicone on the fittings :rofl:  and to top it off i used transmission fluid for oil, that was the only oil i could get for free :biggrin: my potna knew electrical so he did the wiring....in a couple days it was movin'........ shidd i so happy i didn't care about all the leaks in the trunk :roflmao: i was tippin'..... the rear springs kept poping out when i would three wheel so i used muffler clamps to hold them in......mind you,, this set up was done with no welding.....even the battery wrack was bolted in.... :biggrin: STL!!!!!
> *


Cool story. i like hearing about this kinda shit cuz we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS UP BROTHAS.................. *:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Dirt422

:


> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 8 2008, 02:18 AM~11291584
> *In tha Streets!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice Cutdogg....Y'all be doing it in the Lou!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 8 2008, 10:05 AM~11293279
> *WHATS UP BROTHAS.................. :wave:
> *



Wutz happening...Its Friday once again! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 8 2008, 10:21 AM~11293468
> *Wutz happening...Its Friday once again! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIRRRRR........ TIME TO ROLL AND KICK BACK....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 8 2008, 03:01 AM~11291238
> *Tha homie Lathan from the Individuals dippin...Keepin it in tha Streets</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


keep puttin it down on the streets of stl homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 10:03 AM~11293254
> *Cool story. i like hearing about this kinda shit cuz we all gotta start somewhere.
> *


glad I never started like that!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yall still got that baby blu 62??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 10:38 AM~11293640
> *yall still got that baby blu 62??
> *


yes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

does your homeboy still got his green 62? with the monky in the rear view lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2008, 10:42 AM~11293669
> *does your homeboy still got his green 62? with the monky in the rear view lol
> *


NO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I got 4 gates sitting on the floor make me an offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru stop being scary and get a brother!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167312225836ffa2/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731538eeee5012/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731819eb178f54/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732223a9775cca/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732370bd71aa6a/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167324274afd4ac7/

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11293000
> *Tru is one of the most realist riders in here, seriously. I lurk alot in this thread (Mainly to see Scotty talk shit) but also to pass time.
> 
> Tru's comments and outlook NEVER changes, he's consistant and I respect that. One day I WILL meet you and we'll chop it up a bit. Peoria is calling my name, it's just a matter of time.
> *


man I'm gonna be outta AZ by the time you get here :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 10:56 AM~11293809
> *Tru stop being scary and get a brother!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


aint nobody scared of shit..........I work two jobs and am a single parent.......any lil free time be gone before I know it. 

Sell me two of them pumps for the low!


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11294192
> *SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/167312225836ffa2/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731538eeee5012/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731819eb178f54/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732223a9775cca/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732370bd71aa6a/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/167324274afd4ac7/
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Double V!!! You my *****!!!! That's what i'm talking about!!! If you don't beat me to the punch, i'm gonna add some myself!!! I'm not on my computer!!! DAYUM!!!! MUCH PROPS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 11:39 AM~11294229
> *aint nobody scared of shit..........I work two jobs and am a single parent.......any lil free time be gone before I know it.
> 
> Sell me two of them pumps for the low!
> *


you are scared!!!!!!!!!!!!! just 2 jobs mon???? you're not an irie Jamaican


----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEnCYmiDriA


----------



## Dirt422

If you dont have this cut in your rida....then you not ridin!  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC5QFSfBCQw


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 8 2008, 07:56 AM~11292338
> *lol...........man that reminds me of old coil under days. I can't count how many times that coil would go flying out from busting a mean 3 around a corner.
> My first lifted car was a 87 Regal I bought and had it lifted with a 2 pump reds kit with four batteries. Man those were the days.
> You know we had shitty weather in the midwest, and I remember watching the weather report like every night to see if it would be nice enough to take my shit out and floss the next day.
> Sadly nobody really cruises anymore. My chevy been parked for over a month straight lately
> *


yeah me too on the weather tip.....my potnah dirty ray used to put those heated dip stiks in his tanks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we been cruising err week-end out here. we got a couple back to school functions for the kids this week-end maybe anteasy will post some pics in hurr  have a nice week-end err body (((((((PEACE))))))))


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11290360
> *Groovin Foe Life, Mafia IV Life, Watts Life, One Eleven/Superiors, Rich Rollin, Harlem Godfathers, South Side Rydaz, Comptons Finest, Majestics, Damu Ridaz, Thee Other Side, & Inglewood’s Finest and alot of bangers rode with Individuals and other "well known" clubs
> I got put onto lowridin by my pops and the older homies..... I remember it was a dream of mine and the other youngstas to be able to fly the Groovin foe Life Plaque down the shaw, fig and hoover....
> *


Dirt Gang, Lane Life, 2nd Generation to name a few more



> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Aug 7 2008, 11:32 PM~11291117-->
> 
> 
> 
> I here what U sayin CF, but you got to realize it is too hard to regulate a topic on here cuz people can and is gonna say what they wanna say and not be checked for it.
> 
> Now if we was all meeting somewhere face 2 face choppin it up, a lot of fools would not say what they say and if they did I guarantee you there would be some scrappin going on. So it is what it is, and you cant let it get you down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, u right...I got frustrated for a minute...we're on trakc now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 11:35 PM~11291132
> *This a different duck I'm talking bout. The one with the carwash in CPT is cuz from Duccey Hood.
> 
> The one I was referring to is Donald, he related to Craig Parker and I thing Big Ratt also....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh...right on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 8 2008, 12:37 AM~11291364
> *this is what we need to talk about!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Aug 8 2008, 09:05 AM~11292808
> *Shit homie, I seen your 64 before, watched the build up and all.....YOU BETTER GET THAT MUHFUCCA OUT THERE AND RIDE!  FUCC THE REST!  LET THEM MARKS STAY SLEEP YA HURRRD!  I know I'm building a nice rida, but I still sit bacc and admire other people rides.  It gives me motivation to build something hot if not hotter.  Don't disspoint others that look up to your ride by letting it sit G!  And yo ass stay out west (meaning better weather than us)!  You know how when you was coming up before you had a rida used to sit bacc and be like "Man if I had that muhfucca I'd roll the D's off that bitch"....I still do that shit!  Shit, I'm a YG homie but up and coming
> *


tell'em!



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 10:53 AM~11293778
> *I got 4 gates sitting on the floor make me an offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


u know the rules around here...pics???????


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 8 2008, 01:39 PM~11294221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A MLB player owns this one right?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 11:33 AM~11293600
> *glad I never started like that!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 9 2008, 05:27 AM~11299715
> *A MLB player owns this one right?
> *


jacque jones used to play for the Cubs last year then got traded off to to the tigers then now florida marlins


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'm sorry fella's to get OT but I couldn't help hit

Fundi's ass right here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9YjYdur8jE&feature=related


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2008, 06:52 AM~11300082
> *jacque jones used to play for the Cubs last year then got traded off to to the tigers then now florida marlins
> *


yup from san diego..he drives that shit like a daily..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 8 2008, 05:40 PM~11296043
> *Dirt Gang, Lane Life, 2nd Generation to name a few more
> *


yea I forgot about 2nd generation... I was always confused with the dirt and harlem gf's I thought they were the same club :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 9 2008, 02:53 PM~11301869
> *yea I forgot about 2nd generation... I was always confused with the dirt and harlem gf's I thought they were the same club  :biggrin:
> *

























*The OG Watts Life plaque from the early 80's....*































*
cant forget about The Watts Outlawz...*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 9 2008, 02:53 PM~11301869
> *yea I forgot about 2nd generation... I was always confused with the dirt and harlem gf's I thought they were the same club  :biggrin:
> *


For those that don't know what we're talking about....

Dirt Gang and Harlem Godfathers are/were Harlem 30's Crips from WS South Central L.A.....Dirt Gang came after HG. 

2nd Generation are Bloods obviously. Damu means "Blood" in Swahili. 

Lane Life are/were Bloods from Denver Lane Bloods off 109th and Figueroa. 

Rich Rollin' Hoodstas are Rollin' 60's Crips WS SCLA

Thee Other Side were Bloods...Inglewood Family or Queen Street..I don't remember. 

etc...


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GET YOUR SKATE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvyhKN5aJ5c&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 7 2008, 07:01 PM~11288654
> *187PURE IS A FIG NEWTON!!!!!!! :0
> *


HONKY GO HOME!!!!!!


----------



## Dylante63

I spent a hour watching olympic volly ball this morning, never watched it in my life before..... the usa got some good looking sistaz on the team :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 9 2008, 10:14 PM~11303461
> *I spent a hour watching olympic volly ball this morning, never watched it in my life before..... the usa got some good looking sistaz on the team :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was watchin that shit too...

even tha white chicks had bomb legs n ass :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2008, 05:23 PM~11302002
> *For those that don't know what we're talking about....
> 
> 
> <s>Lane Life</s> are/were Bloods from <s>Denver Lane Bloods off 109th and Figueroa</s>.
> 
> Thee Other Side were Bloods...Inglewood Family or Queen Street..I don't remember.
> 
> etc...
> *


thee other side were mostly bounty hunters from what I remember


----------



## Skim

fool crossed em out


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

me, Tru and Finest had a good conversation yesterday. it was cool brothers were talking about positive riding and how we should all roll together as one and stop the bullshit!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2008, 03:23 PM~11302002
> *For those that don't know what we're talking about....
> 
> Dirt Gang and Harlem Godfathers are/were Harlem 30's Crips from WS South Central L.A.....Dirt Gang came after HG.
> 
> 2nd Generation are Bloods obviously. Damu means "Blood" in Swahili.
> 
> Lane Life are/were Bloods from Denver Lane Bloods off 109th and Figueroa.
> 
> Rich Rollin' Hoodstas are Rollin' 60's Crips WS SCLA
> 
> Thee Other Side were Bloods...Inglewood Family or Queen Street..I don't remember.
> 
> etc...
> *



U a gang expert :biggrin: 

Hey don't them 1e11um's have a car club?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 10 2008, 01:58 PM~11306522
> *U a gang expert :biggrin:
> 
> Hey don't them 1e11um's have a car club?
> *


one eleven CC and superiors CC


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 10 2008, 10:45 AM~11306171
> *me, Tru and Finest had a good conversation yesterday. it was cool brothers were talking about positive riding and how we should all roll together as one and stop the bullshit!!!!!
> *



fo real! Dont talk about be about it! and lemme know when we rollin?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2008, 07:54 AM~11305265
> *fool crossed em out
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 10 2008, 12:00 PM~11306540
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :0


----------



## Stickz

Any pics of the '57 from MafiaIVLife?


----------



## bigswanga

:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Dozierman




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 9 2008, 10:46 PM~11303669
> *thee other side were mostly bounty hunters from what I remember
> *


...and Athens Park (APB)


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2008, 07:54 AM~11305265
> *fool crossed em out
> *


and put a K? :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2008, 08:12 PM~11288226
> *naw, homie, I'm done. scottie and fundi know they done messed it up...scottie says he's gonna chill, we'll see. And fundi just needs to take off.  It dont stray from time to time like you say...it strays all day everyday...thats the problem. if it stays on topic..i'll post up on speak on some things...
> foo said boycott....everybodies boycotting this topic cuzz of them two foo's..and 187pure ain't handlin' his own topic...if it was mine i woulda had 80% of it edited already.
> *


TIME OUT DAWG!! IT'S HARD TO REGULATE THESE BUSTAS (I AINT SAYING NO NAMES, YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE) ON THIS THREAD. I'VE BEEN TRYING TO LAY IT DOWN FROM THE GATE. BUT ONE MAN CAN ONLY DO BUT SO MUCH. I NEED SOME FUCKIN HELP DAWG!! I APRECIATE WHAT THE REAL BROTHAS HAVE BEEN DOING, IN-SO-FAR. THAT INCLUDES YOU, TRU, SCOTTY, SKIM, STICKZ, DIRT, ANTEAZY, 64 CRAWLING, AND ALL THE REST. AND AS FAR AS O/Gs COMIN IN HERE AND SNOOPIN THE FUCK AROUND, THAT'S SOME OL' WIRE TAP FEDS SHIT. YALL ****** SHOULD BE SETTIN THE RECORD STRAIGHT. HELL, YALL BEEN DOING THIS SHIT WAAAAY BEFORE ME AND THE MAJORITY OF US ON THIS THREAD. START HEADLOCKIN THESE FOOs AND MAKIN THEM SAY UNCLE. HELP ME PUT THESE FOOs IN CHECK WITH KNOWLEDGE. AND HEEELLL NO I AINT RUNNIN AND SNITCHIN TO THE MODS. WE CAN HANDLE OUR OWN SHIT AS IF IT WERE OUR HOOD. PEACE ******!!


----------



## 187PURE

OH.. I LEFT OUT TYRONE. WHAT UP *****!! YOU PUT TOGETHER THAT CUTDAWG YET? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

R.I.P. ISAAC HAYES. CHECK OUT THIS MOONROOF THAT THE *****'S BUSTING OUT OF :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhIJfkkDrc4


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 11 2008, 09:23 AM~11313781
> *R.I.P. ISAAC HAYES.  CHECK OUT THIS MOONROOF THAT THE *****'S BUSTING OUT OF  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhIJfkkDrc4
> *


Yea man First Bernie Mac then Isaac Hayes


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WE CAN SWIM TOO!!!!!!!!!! THIS YOUNG BROTHER PUT IT DOWN!! BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/beijing/s...=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 11 2008, 09:23 AM~11313781
> *R.I.P. ISAAC HAYES.  CHECK OUT THIS MOONROOF THAT THE *****'S BUSTING OUT OF  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhIJfkkDrc4
> *


*WHO NEEDS DOORS PUT A MOONROOF IN IT .....* :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 11:19 AM~11314719
> *WHO NEEDS DOORS PUT A MOONROOF IN IT .....  :biggrin:
> *


waddup fellas?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:28 AM~11314262
> *WE CAN SWIM TOO!!!!!!!!!!  THIS YOUNG BROTHER PUT IT DOWN!! BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/beijing/s...=yhoo&type=lgns
> *



MAAAn! thats crazy! cuz my son was JUST asking why none of us is swimming in the olympics and I was like "just give us time, we'll be doing it all"!!

Then I see this, I'm bout 2 show him this and make his day :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 11 2008, 09:23 AM~11313781
> *R.I.P. ISAAC HAYES.  CHECK OUT THIS MOONROOF THAT THE *****'S BUSTING OUT OF  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhIJfkkDrc4
> *




R**I**P.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 11 2008, 11:23 AM~11314762
> *MAAAn! thats crazy! cuz my son was JUST asking why none of us is swimming in the olympics and I was like "just give us time, we'll be doing it all"!!
> 
> Then I see this, I'm bout 2 show him this and make his day :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:21 AM~11314743
> *waddup fellas?
> *


*WHAT UP HOMEBOY ?? WHAT KINDA THANG IS THIS ?? *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 11:34 AM~11314848
> *WHAT UP HOMEBOY ?? WHAT KINDA THANG IS THIS ??
> *


A BLACK THANG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 11 2008, 12:02 PM~11315104
> *A BLACK THANG!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*THOUGHT IT WAS A SUPER NATURAL THANG !!* :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao: i thought it was a body builder thang :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 9 2008, 08:14 PM~11303461
> *I spent a hour watching olympic volly ball this morning, never watched it in my life before..... the usa got some good looking sistaz on the team :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 12:34 PM~11315417
> *THOUGHT IT WAS A SUPER NATURAL THANG !!  :biggrin:
> *


OUR LOVE IS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 14 2008, 01:04 PM~11085156
> *Man that pic is fucking hilarious. Why oh why did you ever post that shit on the net??
> I was at disney land the other weekend and passed by on of those photostudios where you can dress up in old-time pics, and I couldn't help but bust out laughing thinking of ole-boy.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 08:56 PM~11001753
> *Fundi you pose in pictures looking like a mountain troll dipped in whale shit and disco biscuits with bur headed  unkept kids, you pose in a picture with your killer whale titties upturned with a cave ho that a white man wouldn't want and you have the nerve to speak on me!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10981849
> *FUNDI DID DR. FRANKENSTEIN PUT YOU TOGETHER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 11 2008, 07:38 AM~11313212
> *OH.. I LEFT OUT TYRONE.  WHAT UP *****!!  YOU PUT TOGETHER THAT CUTDAWG YET? :0  :biggrin:
> *


WEST UP, '187'! 'Cutdawg'? I don't have a Cutlass.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 12 2008, 10:07 AM~11323870-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 12 2008, 10:14 AM~11323928
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 12 2008, 10:19 AM~11323971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:14 AM~11323928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




 Wrong kind of black lowrider!!!!!




 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I see the loser still didn't get the hint!!!


----------



## Dozierman

:cheesy:


----------



## LOC STAR

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 12 2008, 07:15 PM~11328219
> *I see the loser still didn't get the hint!!!
> *


Neither did you. You keep posting old shit. You damage this topic just as much.


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 12 2008, 08:01 AM~11322765
> *:biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13npVQnFFoc...KrcB0xpK8cCRM_M


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 11:53 PM~11331037
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13npVQnFFoc...KrcB0xpK8cCRM_M
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TiJxEjIXRw&NR=1


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by LOC STAR_@Aug 12 2008, 09:23 PM~11329646
> *Neither did you. You keep posting old shit. You damage this topic just as much.
> *


 :thumbsup: Been saying that. the same clown is the one doing all the yapping and no building. using his uncle shop to try to look cool..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 01:53 AM~11331037
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13npVQnFFoc...KrcB0xpK8cCRM_M
> *










_*REEEEEEEEPOOOOST!!!!*_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 08:43 PM~11173222
> *
> Owned pic... of big scotty..
> *


 :0 check out OT..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 13 2008, 09:17 AM~11332386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REEEEEEEEPOOOOST!!!!
> *



BULLSHIT! THATS TNOT THE ORIGINAL VERSION THATS THE REMIX PART 2, I POSTED UP THE OG ONE HERE A LONG ASS TIME AGO SO REPOST DEEZ NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 11:19 AM~11332791
> *BULLSHIT! THATS TNOT THE ORIGINAL VERSION THATS THE REMIX PART 2, I POSTED UP THE OG ONE HERE A LONG ASS TIME AGO SO REPOST DEEZ NUTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim why is yam tits still posting??????


----------



## 187PURE

JUST WANNA SHIFT GEARS A LITL' BIT. FOR ANY TRAY DEEE FANS, HERE'S AN INTERVIEW FROM PRISON http://raptalk.net/website/content/view/449/54/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where are the moon pics *****?!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 12:31 PM~11333354
> *where are the moon pics *****?!
> *


IT'S NOT BEING INSTALLED TIL THE END OF THE MONTH. I GOTTA WORK AROUND THE HOMIE SCHEDULE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 13 2008, 11:05 AM~11333622
> *IT'S NOT BEING INSTALLED TIL THE END OF THE MONTH.  I GOTTA WORK AROUND THE HOMIE SCHEDULE
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187 is spendin money on his shit...thats what y'all weeniepooh's outta be doing...walk tha talk


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 03:19 PM~11335310
> *187 is spendin money on his shit...thats what y'all weeniepooh's outta be doing...walk tha talk
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 8 2008, 08:01 AM~11292027
> *i've been wanting to come in here and chop it up but it was startin' to go in the opposite direction.....if it stays on a positve level i'll give some input......crenshaw is wright i even know some OG's that say this page should get back to what it was started on.....hey ant banks i got a story for you.....back in 91 when i did my first install i ordered my kit from REDS HYDRAULICS.....i got these 2 big boxes with all this shit in it. i didn't know where to start so with me knowing about suspension on cars i started there. i cut the factory springs in half, drilled the holes, placed the cylinders, and ran the hoses......then i followed directions on pump assembly.... i didn't know i was suppose to use teflon tape my ass put silicone on the fittings :rofl:  and to top it off i used transmission fluid for oil, that was the only oil i could get for free :biggrin: my potna knew electrical so he did the wiring....in a couple days it was movin'........ shidd i so happy i didn't care about all the leaks in the trunk :roflmao: i was tippin'..... the rear springs kept poping out when i would three wheel so i used muffler clamps to hold them in......mind you,, this set up was done with no welding.....even the battery wrack was bolted in.... :biggrin: STL!!!!!
> *


Chris you wanna see some a dat ol school shit lol  You right, back then we was like "drop that shit in the trunk and lets roll!" :biggrin: *****!.....you remember when I had real tombstones in the trunk to do a standing 3?!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























I know ****** gone give me the business bout them shorts!!! :biggrin: 
I was 16 or so at the time :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 13 2008, 02:51 PM~11335598
> *Chris you wanna see some a dat ol school shit lol   You right, back then we was like "drop that shit in the trunk and lets roll!"  :biggrin: *****!.....you remember when I had real tombstones in the trunk to do a standing 3?!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ****** gone give me the business bout them shorts!!!  :biggrin:
> I was 16 or so at the time  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Stones under the orange blanket


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 13 2008, 03:00 PM~11335680
> *Stones under the orange blanket
> *


TOP SECRET DOG,, OOOOOOOHHH!!! SO DATT IS HOW YOU THREE WHEEL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: T-ROY YOU OR ANTEAZY GONNA HAVE TO TAKE PICS OF MY PICS AND PUT THEM ON HURR......LET ME KNOW AND I'LL KEEP A FEW IN THE RIDE SO THESE BROTHAS CAN GET A LAUGH IN.......EVEN YALL AINT SEEN DEEZ PICS........ I EVEN GOT SOME OF THE FIRST DAY OUT :biggrin: 








WHAT ANT BANKS I SEE YAH IN HURR!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

You know I got the scanner OG lol. Bring them shits thru :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 02:19 PM~11335310
> *187 is spendin money on his shit...thats what y'all weeniepooh's outta be doing...walk tha talk
> *


shut up mark ass sha-na-na bastard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 04:34 PM~11336416
> *shut up mark ass sha-na-na bastard!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man....u flip flop more than fundis tits :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 04:34 PM~11336416
> *shut up mark ass sha-na-na bastard!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


look who's talking... "i live wit the whit folks" and cheer for UsC,,,, OLE BUSTER:uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 04:34 PM~11336416
> *shut up mark ass sha-na-na bastard!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 ..

One of your homboys at the shop told me your real name is wendell...and scott is your middle name....hahahhahah cuzz'z name is wendell hahahahah


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 13 2008, 05:37 PM~11336445
> *look who's talking... "i live wit the whit folks"  and cheer for UsC,,,,  OLE BUSTER:uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 05:55 PM~11336602
> *..
> 
> One of your homboys at the shop told me your real name is wendell...and scott is your middle name....hahahhahah cuzz'z name is wendell hahahahah
> *


Wendell's hopeless

:roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 04:55 PM~11336602
> *..
> 
> One of your homboys at the shop told me your real name is wendell...and scott is your middle name....hahahhahah cuzz'z name is wendell hahahahah
> *


Go head Mr. Wendell!!!

that used to be the cut back in the day. W


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wendell

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11336445
> *look who's talking... "i live wit the whit folks"  and cheer for UsC,,,,  OLE BUSTER:uh:
> *


look who's talking mr. "I had to sponsor a wite bitch's daughter so I can get some pussy but I didn't get any pussy!!!" you wanna be white Tomming around Burrheadbank" "for the man!!!! ol' fiddler ass *****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 04:55 PM~11336602
> *..
> 
> One of your homboys at the shop told me your real name is wendell...and scott is your middle name....hahahhahah cuzz'z name is wendell hahahahah
> *


you know my name fool and you been to the shop once!! what kind of gay ass is Angel!!! you're named after a bitch!!! that's why you have that Pinky Lee hairdo still!! fake ass mexican!! kick rocks tortilla tits!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 13 2008, 05:05 PM~11336672
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> Wendell's hopeless
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hopeless is a half breed cracker mexican who can't fit in on either side!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:29 PM~11337288
> *look who's talking mr. "I had to sponsor a wite bitch's daughter so I can get some pussy but I didn't get any pussy!!!"  you wanna be white Tomming around Burrheadbank" "for the man!!!!  ol' fiddler ass *****!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11337305
> *you know my name fool and you been to the shop once!!  what kind of gay ass is Angel!!!  you're named after a bitch!!!  that's why you have that Pinky Lee hairdo still!! fake ass mexican!! kick rocks tortilla tits!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn you hate on everyone or got a beef with them. You are a Corney nagger.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424988


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11337305
> *you know my name fool and you been to the shop once!!  what kind of gay ass is Angel!!!  you're named after a bitch!!!  that's why you have that Pinky Lee hairdo still!! fake ass mexican!! kick rocks tortilla tits!!!!!!!!
> *


wendell


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: Y amore great build threads from you...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 06:59 PM~11337563
> *wendell
> *


Mexican Fundi


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11338180
> *Mexican Fundi
> *


 thats cold


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 03:36 PM~11336436
> *man....u flip flop more than fundis tits :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 13 2008, 05:40 PM~11336003
> *You know I got the scanner OG lol. Bring them shits thru  :biggrin:
> *



That's the lic right thurrr! Get that shit craccin so we can see'em! I gotta see them pics next time I see you O G Chris.... Whats been up wit you though foooo?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Aug 13 2008, 05:19 PM~11336770-->
> 
> 
> 
> Go head Mr. Wendell!!!
> 
> that used to be the cut back in the day. W
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11338180
> *Mexican Fundi
> *


damn your getting tired out!!!!!! : Go post some more picks of your dads money and uncles shop... :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 06:55 PM~11336602
> *..
> 
> One of your homboys at the shop told me your real name is wendell...and scott is your middle name....hahahhahah cuzz'z name is wendell hahahahah
> *


I'M SOOO GLAD MY MAMA AINT NAME ME THAT. SHE STARTED TO BUT POPS CHECKED THAT ASS QUICK! WENDELL WALTON WOULD BE A FUCKED UP NAME FOR A *****.. MR. W. W. :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 04:19 PM~11335310
> *187 is spendin money on his shit...thats what y'all weeniepooh's outta be doing...walk tha talk
> *


 :yes: BUT I'M LAUGHING AND CRYING AT THE SAME TIME :cheesy: :tears: 
POCKETS IS HURTING BUT I REAP THE BENEFITS AT THE END


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11338669
> *thats cold
> *


I'm sorry homie!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup peeps!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

64 and poppa in the house!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Cee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Wheres Dirt at???..lets see that tray...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 14 2008, 02:42 PM~11344865
> *Wheres Dirt at???..lets see that tray...
> *


The 3rey need some funds right now to get out there..but it's a comin  


N E of ya'll dippin this weekend?? Comptons Finest having a Bar B Que @ Pecks Prk Sunday....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 10 2008, 01:45 PM~11306171
> *me, Tru and Finest had a good conversation yesterday. it was cool brothers were talking about positive riding and how we should all roll together as one and stop the bullshit!!!!!
> *




OJ U GOT MY # I WANNA GET N ON THAT CONVO  ALL U DO IS SEND ME DUMB TEXTS HAHA :0 



WEST GOOD DIRT422 & ALL MY BRUTHAZ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Aug 14 2008, 02:49 PM~11344948-->
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rey need some funds right now to get out there..but it's a comin
> N E of ya'll dippin this weekend?? Comptons Finest having a Bar B Que @ Pecks Prk Sunday....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crenshaw's Finest is having aBBQ too...at my house :biggrin: the foe needs some funds too, no more shows till new years...I'm staying on the hustle till the rider is done. getting my engine and trans ready now. all chromed out
> 
> but lets see some pics anyway though...
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Aug 14 2008, 02:54 PM~11344989
> *OJ U GOT MY # I WANNA GET N ON THAT CONVO   ALL U DO IS SEND ME DUMB TEXTS HAHA :0
> WEST GOOD DIRT422 & ALL MY BRUTHAZ?
> *


Thats all he does to me too...sends more texts than my female...and aint never sending no females pics neither :uh: and why when he calls me watermelon symbols show up on tha caller id?


----------



## cripn8ez

CEE DOING WHAT HE DOES N TEXAS









HERE U GO TIME JUST STOPED HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

but lets see some pics anyway though...
Thats all he does to me too...sends more texts than my female...and aint never sending no females pics neither :uh: and why when he calls me watermelon symbols show up on tha caller id?
[/quote]


HAHA HE NEVER SEND PICS OF HOES ALWAYS HIS FAT ASS TRYING TO LOOK COOL :uh: I HAVE ALL OF THEN I MIGHT POST???????????


----------



## cripn8ez

CLEAN LINE UP N TEXAS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you was at work Sno that day that's why I didn't call!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 14 2008, 03:10 PM~11345135
> *you was at work Sno that day that's why I didn't call!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!
> *


 his foo was lurking in the cut..what happined you got fired?


----------



## cripn8ez

I M THE BOSS AT MY WORK CALL WHEN EVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PIC FROM LAST YR HOPTOBERFEST


----------



## cripn8ez

SPELL IT RIGHT OJ ITS SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 14 2008, 01:49 PM~11344948
> *The 3rey need some funds right now to get out there..but it's a comin
> N E of ya'll dippin this weekend?? Comptons Finest having a Bar B Que @ Pecks Prk Sunday....
> *


You, CF and myself need to hit up Western already. I had a good time when we were posted up at that liquor store on Broadway and Imperial last summer :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:36 PM~11345834
> *You, CF and myself need to hit up Western already. I had a good time when we were posted up at that liquor store on Broadway and Imperial last summer :yes:
> *


 I'm ready. I'll make time for that.


----------



## TRUDAWG

brothers puttin it down back in the day. OG Stillman and Ted Wells

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 14 2008, 05:13 PM~11346659
> *I'm ready. I'll make time for that.
> *


Not this Sunday, but next Sunday it's on.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BOX :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 13 2008, 01:05 PM~11333161
> *JUST WANNA SHIFT GEARS A LITL' BIT.  FOR ANY TRAY DEEE FANS, HERE'S AN INTERVIEW FROM PRISON http://raptalk.net/website/content/view/449/54/
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2008, 04:36 PM~11345834
> *You, CF and myself need to hit up Western already. I had a good time when we were posted up at that liquor store on Broadway and Imperial last summer :yes:
> *



Yeah dat was nice...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2008, 11:14 PM~11349348
> *Not this Sunday, but next Sunday it's on.
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS THE WEEKENDS HERE TIME TO DIP.... uffin*: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxjNQbOT0pE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 14 2008, 10:44 PM~11349165
> *brothers puttin it down back in the day. OG Stillman and Ted Wells
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU
> *


GOOD SHIT TRUUUUUUU!!!!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 15 2008, 11:59 AM~11351042
> *SUP BROTHAS THE WEEKENDS HERE TIME TO DIP.... uffin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxjNQbOT0pE
> *


that makes me wana open my moonroof open if it was installed lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SOME RIDIN' GROOVES FOR THE REAL RIDERS!!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709082675cb6305/
http://www.zshare.net/download/17090913551be7fa/
http://www.zshare.net/download/17091010adca8dfd/
http://www.zshare.net/download/1709101349e8923d/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709109604b701b9/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709110588afa644/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 14 2008, 03:02 PM~11345064
> *Crenshaw's Finest is having aBBQ too...at my house :biggrin: the foe needs some funds too, no more shows till new years...I'm staying on the hustle till the rider is done. getting my engine and trans ready now. all chromed out
> 
> but lets see some pics anyway though...
> Thats all he does to me too...sends more texts than my female...and aint never sending no females pics neither :uh: and why when he calls me watermelon symbols show up on tha caller id?
> *


tortilla and welfare symbols pop up when you call me!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2008, 11:49 AM~11352200
> *tortilla and welfare symbols pop up when you call me!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUP V BABY..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 15 2008, 11:54 AM~11352234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SUP V BABY..........
> *


coolin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Aug 14 2008, 11:14 PM~11349348-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not this Sunday, but next Sunday it's on.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:36 AM~11350890
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the 24?...I'm down...Dirt's rollin' too?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2008, 11:49 AM~11352200
> *tortilla and welfare symbols pop up when you call me!!!!!!
> *


 FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 15 2008, 02:14 PM~11353313
> *On the 24?...I'm down...Dirt's rollin' too?
> FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


truth hurts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Me and Danny Trejo from the movies Heat and Blood In Blood Out...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 15 2008, 02:26 PM~11353423
> *Me and Danny Trejo from the movies Heat and Blood In Blood Out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up with your pregnancy???? you got a George the Animal Steele forehead and shit!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

NOS PUROLATORS FOR SALE $70.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2008, 02:29 PM~11353448
> *what's up with your pregnancy????  you got a George the Animal Steele forehead and shit!!!!!!
> *


shut up wendell...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 15 2008, 02:37 PM~11353519
> *shut up wendell...
> *


ok Angela


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2008, 11:48 AM~11352190
> *<a href=\'http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709082675cb6305/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709082675cb6305/</a>
> http://www.zshare.net/download/17090913551be7fa/
> http://www.zshare.net/download/17091010adca8dfd/
> http://www.zshare.net/download/1709101349e8923d/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709109604b701b9/
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709110588afa644/
> *


*ON THIS ON U GOTTA HAVE MAJOR HARRIS THE ORIGINAL ONE .......*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCbdpG1WJYA

*BUT GOOD SHIT THOUGH ...* :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2008, 12:49 PM~11352200
> *tortilla and welfare symbols pop up when you call me!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2008, 02:47 PM~11353599
> *Have you ever wanted to have a strong man in your arms? Not sexually of course thats **** but just the feeling of being safe? The feeling of knowing someone cares for you enough to protect you. I dunno if its because I'm high as hell or if this is some deep surpressed feeling of not getting hugged as a child from my father. I'm not **** since I have sex with my girlfriend almost every night and have not want to be with another guy but sometimes I feel kind of jealous of my girlfriend, because as she lays her head on my chest I wonder, I wonder how it must feel to be her, knowing that I would glady throw myself in harms way to insure her safety. Its just not fair, they say women have it hard but real men have it harder. I just don't know what to do with my life anymore guys.
> 
> *


 :0 WTF!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

doesn't this fool get that he's on ignore!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> *  candimann
> Post Today, 03:39 PM
> Baller
> ****
> 
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 687
> 
> You have chosen to ignore candimann. View this post · Un-ignore candimann*


----------



## MRPITIFUL

waddup Big Tru?


----------



## Skim

whats good for the weekend brothers


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WADDUP SKIM!!! HIT ME UP *****!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2008, 06:54 PM~11355257
> *doesn't this fool get that he's on ignore!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You still be looking. instigator..........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 16 2008, 06:03 PM~11361129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You still be looking. instigator..........
> *


this foo's so fat he went outside with an X jacket and a helicopter landed on his bacc...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11361453
> *this foo's so fat he went outside with an X jacket and a helicopter landed on his bacc...
> *



lol the plane boss theee plane :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 15 2008, 02:37 PM~11353519-->
> 
> 
> 
> shut up wendell...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11361453
> *this foo's so fat he went outside with an X jacket and a helicopter landed on his bacc...
> *




I never seen a real black person named Wendell... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wendell scott stevenson


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Mexican said X jacket!!!!! Fundi's titties were stunt doubles on Roots!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 16 2008, 08:38 PM~11361944-->
> 
> 
> 
> wendell scott stevenson
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> Thats one where you go ? What was this &^%$ thinking.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 16 2008, 08:51 PM~11361996
> *Mexican said X jacket!!!!!  Fundi's titties were stunt doubles on Roots!!!!!
> *


 You love judging Men... Post pics of your car. You should have it in the shop by now. Or at least a tear down of that motor and front end... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you're on ignore fungus so I don't see what you write!!! you're not too bright are you????????


----------



## cripn8ez

west up all????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 16 2008, 02:58 PM~11359809
> *WADDUP SKIM!!!  HIT ME UP *****!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: sup scotty


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 02:20 PM~11365717
> *:biggrin:  sup wendell
> *


FIXED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'll be at the shop thursday if anybody wants to get any hydros. et at me!!!! oh and I'll show you hoes my car too!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 17 2008, 03:34 PM~11365782
> *I'll be at the shop thursday if anybody wants to get any hydros.  et at me!!!!  oh and I'll show you hoes my car too!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 17 2008, 02:34 PM~11365782
> *I'll be at the shop thursday if anybody wants to get any hydros.  et at me!!!!  oh and I'll show you hoes my car too!!!!
> *


 please.... :uh:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 17 2008, 12:08 PM~11365083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

New OG apparel...









Go here:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425557


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 17 2008, 11:55 AM~11364990
> *you're on ignore fungus so I don't see what you write!!!  you're not too bright are you????????
> *


Not even talking to you Wendell... :cheesy: But your a dodoo head pimple faced daddy money spending ass........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 17 2008, 03:31 PM~11366010
> *please....  :uh:
> *


I'LL HAVE SOME TRES FLOWERS FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11353423
> *Me and Danny Trejo from the movies Heat and Blood In Blood Out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANGEL YOU NEED TO GO ON A DIET


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 18 2008, 09:26 AM~11371349
> *ANGEL YOU NEED TO GO ON A DIET
> *


he's the mexican Fundi for real!!!!!!!! I'm going to give him a bath tub for X-mas!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11371583-->
> 
> 
> 
> he's the mexican Fundi for real!!!!!!!!  I'm going to give him a bath tub for X-mas!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still judging men I see..
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2008, 10:10 AM~11371660
> *
> 
> *





> *A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS!! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!*


 :0 Owned by your own words...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

talked to some of the O.G's on Sunday and they all said the reason they don't post is because of candimann/fundi's dumb ass comments. man you need to grow up and go somewhere else with your nonsense!! we're doing something positive in here and you fuck it up with your native slave mentality. if you're not saying anything positive kick rocks and go elsewhere! but in here we're on a mission!!! they ask me if you're really that stupid and I say yes he is that dumb!!! like we all said in here go on with your nonsense or I'll make sure you're banned!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2008, 02:52 PM~11373023
> *talked to some of the O.G's on Sunday and they all said the reason they don't post is because of candimann/fundi's dumb ass comments.  man you need to grow up and go somewhere else with your nonsense!! we're doing something positive in here and you fuck it up with your native slave mentality. if you're not saying anything positive kick rocks and go elsewhere! but in here we're on a mission!!!  they ask me if you're really that stupid and I say yes he is that dumb!!!  like we all said in here go on with your nonsense or I'll make sure you're banned!!!
> *


REAL RAP!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

preach dvb :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

they said it to me on the real!!! they don't get why would somebody Black mess up a Black made topic with bullshit and nonsense?!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2008, 12:52 PM~11373023
> *talked to some of the O.G's on Sunday and they all said the reason they don't post is because of candimann/fundi's dumb ass comments.  man you need to grow up and go somewhere else with your nonsense!! we're doing something positive in here and you fuck it up with your native slave mentality. if you're not saying anything positive kick rocks and go elsewhere! but in here we're on a mission!!!  they ask me if you're really that stupid and I say yes he is that dumb!!!  like we all said in here go on with your nonsense or I'll make sure you're banned!!!
> *


I met up with the homie "onlythestrongsurvie" the other day for a cruise, and the first thing out of his mouth was "man whats up with that clown fundi?" I said dawg I know and I have no clue what kind of shit that fool is on, but we both agreed it's just sad. I told him how we had to have a conference call about his punk ass and agree to all put him on ignore. That's crazy when one ignorant ass person can draw so much negative attention.
I really do hope we can keep things positive, and not let that "Sally Jesse Raphiel" niccuh get in the way


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 18 2008, 12:52 PM~11373023-->
> 
> 
> 
> talked to some of the O.G's on Sunday and they all said the reason they don't post is because of candimann/fundi's dumb ass comments.  man you need to grow up and go somewhere else with your nonsense!! we're doing something positive in here and you fuck it up with your native slave mentality. if you're not saying anything positive kick rocks and go elsewhere! but in here we're on a mission!!!  they ask me if you're really that stupid and I say yes he is that dumb!!!  like we all said in here go on with your nonsense or I'll make sure you're banned!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 18 2008, 01:50 PM~11373564
> *they said it to me on the real!!!  they don't get why would somebody Black mess up a Black made topic with bullshit and nonsense?!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Aug 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11379317
> *I met up with  the homie "onlythestrongsurvie" the other day for a cruise, and the first thing out of his mouth was "man whats up with that clown fundi?" I said dawg I know and I have no clue what kind of shit that fool is on, but we both agreed it's just sad. I told him how we had to have a conference call about his punk ass and agree to all put him on ignore. That's crazy when one ignorant ass person can draw so much negative attention.
> I really do hope we can keep things positive, and not let that "Sally Jesse Raphiel" niccuh get in the way
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Funny thing is you keep me up to topic your self. I did leave and you kept up...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 19 2008, 05:41 AM~11380149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I did leave and you kept up...
> *


you didnt leave long enough


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11379317
> *I met up with  the homie "onlythestrongsurvie" the other day for a cruise, and the first thing out of his mouth was "man whats up with that clown fundi?" I said dawg I know and I have no clue what kind of shit that fool is on, but we both agreed it's just sad. I told him how we had to have a conference call about his punk ass and agree to all put him on ignore. That's crazy when one ignorant ass person can draw so much negative attention.
> I really do hope we can keep things positive, and not let that "Sally Jesse Raphiel" niccuh get in the way
> *


true that homie!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2008, 04:50 PM~11373564
> *they said it to me on the real!!!  they don't get why would somebody Black mess up a Black made topic with bullshit and nonsense?!
> *


he just wants attention lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 19 2008, 12:18 PM~11382859
> *he just wants attention lol
> *


true!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

he just wants to be accepted by his own people i guess lol


----------



## 187PURE

CROSS HIM OUT AND PUT A K!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2008, 12:54 PM~11383211
> *CROSS HIM OUT AND PUT A K!!
> *


Got your top :dunno: 

Got your hot rod ? Wendell..


Still talking and no work.. No pics... Nothing fellas , come on you got to be happy about getting something in the mail and post up a pic of the box or something.. :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2008, 12:54 PM~11383211
> *CROSS HIM OUT AND PUT A K!!
> *


you know the ignorant keep going..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

and they keep posting............


----------



## 187PURE

.......AND GON' GET THEY ASS BEAT EVENTUALLY


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2008, 02:46 PM~11384349
> *.......AND GON' GET THEY ASS BEAT EVENTUALLY
> *


I'd pay to see that


----------



## 187PURE

MY GROOVE TUNE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw


----------



## Dirt422

O/Geee cut right there 187um.....
I Cee you got some taste in music... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 19 2008, 03:42 PM~11384864
> *O/Geee cut right there 187um.....
> I Cee you got some taste in music... :biggrin:
> *


SOMETIMES HE BE ON A ROLL........ :biggrin:  

WHATS HATNIN' FELLAS.................
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup


----------



## Dirt422

waddup cuzzins...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Let's get bakc to ride'n....All my chrome and billet is ready. Got the Edlebrock Endurashine carburetor on order now thats all I need..I'm gonna hardline all thge vacumme lines...all this is going on a crate chevy 350 4 bolt next month...i have the ceramic coated headers alrready and a wholes BUNCA other shit but I'm not pulling all that shit out...serpentine kit is on order right now too...
































music and one-off yellow digital dash is ready...speakers already on the bakc dekc..

























NOS Boman 8tracc from the 70's...in case I wanna get funky...


----------



## Dirt422

See CF you be doing too much! You make a niccuh not even want to lowride no mo..!!



Sike! you doing the damn thing...u must have a lot of cheese! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11386651
> *Let's get bakc to ride'n....All my chrome and billet is ready. Got the Edlebrock Endurashine carburetor on order now thats all I need..I'm gonna hardline all thge vacumme lines...all this is going on a crate chevy 350 4 bolt next month...i have the ceramic coated headers alrready and a wholes BUNCA other shit but I'm not pulling all that shit out...serpentine kit is on order right now too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music and one-off yellow digital dash is ready...speakers already on the bakc dekc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Boman 8tracc from the 70's...in case I wanna get funky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got me a box in this morning too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Aug 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11386752-->
> 
> 
> 
> See CF you be doing too much! You make a niccuh not even want to lowride no mo..!!
> Sike! you doing the damn thing...u must have a lot of cheese! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks cuzzin'...i might have all this but you the one with the raggs!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Aug 19 2008, 06:35 PM~11386787
> *I got me a box in this morning too!!!!!!!!
> *


right on...now it's wendell's turn to post pics...he's got race cars, a 60, 64, 61 impalas, benzes and bentlys....maybe we'll get lucky and he'll show us :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 05:23 PM~11386651
> *Let's get bakc to ride'n....All my chrome and billet is ready. Got the Edlebrock Endurashine carburetor on order now thats all I need..I'm gonna hardline all thge vacumme lines...all this is going on a crate chevy 350 4 bolt next month...i have the ceramic coated headers alrready and a wholes BUNCA other shit but I'm not pulling all that shit out...serpentine kit is on order right now too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music and one-off yellow digital dash is ready...speakers already on the bakc dekc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Boman 8tracc from the 70's...in case I wanna get funky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 06:39 PM~11386820
> *thanks cuzzin'...i might have all this but you the one with the raggs!!!
> right on...now it's wendell's turn to post pics...he's got race cars, a 60, 64, 61 impalas, benzes and bentlys....maybe we'll get lucky and he'll show us :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Should we hold our breath.. :dunno:


----------



## Dirt422

NOS Boman 8tracc from the 70's...in case I wanna get funky...


Ok. dats how they doing it now huh? each one teach one......
how much them endurashine carbs be hittin fo??


On my next project I plan on going ALL out like you did. I took too many shortcutz on the five, the one is gonna stay all o/g, and the Trey is not worth puttin too much into cuz it was someone else's half azz job to beging with.....
But I got a homie who putting 2gether this rag 61 and he broke it down just like you did, I mean its SICC!!

So now I know better and so it's on in poppin when I find this 59... uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

The carb is a 600cfm with electric choke from http://paceperformance.com/

it's $440.00 shipped. You will NEVER need another carb...it's worth it. make sure to match it with the right manifod..mine is part #2701


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386921
> *Should we hold our breath.. :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 06:55 PM~11387023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


My box only was 35pds. Not to much. Just front bushings (performance) , arms , linkage , Jet chip for my 735il.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

post pics candii


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 07:02 PM~11387081
> *post pics candii
> *











Aint that shit written in german .. :0 




















My new Black chicks!!!!!!!!!!! I think that ones on her dailey 14's...  











O ya she has 13's for the weekend.....candy purple at that.....










spare for now..










bitchs just wanted to show off... :biggrin: 

That's my upgraded pics, hate I know you will Wendell. You never have anything to say. then your Bitch will be yapping right behind you.. Tru dawg.. I'll be up in PA for 187 arse...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11386651
> *Let's get bakc to ride'n....All my chrome and billet is ready. Got the Edlebrock Endurashine carburetor on order now thats all I need..I'm gonna hardline all thge vacumme lines...all this is going on a crate chevy 350 4 bolt next month...i have the ceramic coated headers alrready and a wholes BUNCA other shit but I'm not pulling all that shit out...serpentine kit is on order right now too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music and one-off yellow digital dash is ready...speakers already on the bakc dekc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Boman 8tracc from the 70's...in case I wanna get funky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 06:39 PM~11386820
> *thanks cuzzin'...i might have all this but you the one with the raggs!!!
> right on...now it's wendell's turn to post pics...he's got race cars, a 60, 64, 61 impalas, benzes and bentlys....maybe we'll get lucky and he'll show us :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


how about if I just slap the shit out of you and put on youtube??????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11387848
> *how about if I just slap the shit out of you and put on youtube??????
> *


 :uh: More talk no action!!!!!!!!! GD pics or something...


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11386651
> *Let's get bakc to ride'n....All my chrome and billet is ready. Got the Edlebrock Endurashine carburetor on order now thats all I need..I'm gonna hardline all thge vacumme lines...all this is going on a crate chevy 350 4 bolt next month...i have the ceramic coated headers alrready and a wholes BUNCA other shit but I'm not pulling all that shit out...serpentine kit is on order right now too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music and one-off yellow digital dash is ready...speakers already on the bakc dekc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Boman 8tracc from the 70's...in case I wanna get funky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks homies. I have a lot more stuff..but it's all in boxes where I store the car. I'll share more soon. Keep riding and spendin' that money on your cars!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

AMATUERS I TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey fundi you wanna be my servant? my maid resigned!! I'll make sure your rations are doubled!! Angel that's the same Lexus that I sent you today!!! the more you doubt me, the more I hurt your feelings!!! let me know if you bitches want to keep playing with me!!! oh, fundi that's the pathfinder too for you!!! Trudawg since they calling us bitches in here you can hang with me and we can be bithes in this 15k sq. ft. house!!!! fuck these busters!! peasant ass bitches!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

some jealous asshole keyed my benz yesterday while at work!!










I drove the sixfour today, just to piss em off even more, and will drive a different car to work for the rest of the week!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:08 AM~11390790
> *hey fundi you wanna be my servant?  my maid resigned!!  I'll make sure your rations are doubled!! Angel that's the same Lexus that I sent you today!!!  the more you doubt me, the more I hurt your feelings!!!  let me know if you bitches want to keep playing with me!!!  oh, fundi that's the pathfinder too for you!!!  Trudawg since they calling us bitches in here you can hang with me and we can be bithes in this 15k sq. ft. house!!!!  fuck these busters!! peasant ass bitches!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


thats a big ass house that is hott.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:08 AM~11390790
> *hey fundi you wanna be my servant?  my maid resigned!!  I'll make sure your rations are doubled!! Angel that's the same Lexus that I sent you today!!!  the more you doubt me, the more I hurt your feelings!!!  let me know if you bitches want to keep playing with me!!!  oh, fundi that's the pathfinder too for you!!!  Trudawg since they calling us bitches in here you can hang with me and we can be bithes in this 15k sq. ft. house!!!!  fuck these busters!! peasant ass bitches!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


grow up homie...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Aug 20 2008, 06:56 AM~11391452-->
> 
> 
> 
> some jealous asshole keyed my benz yesterday while at work!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove the sixfour today, just to piss em off even more, and will drive a different car to work for the rest of the week!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you need is a color bar and re-wax the whole car... that's a scrape.. Some fat person or biker with keys on there side did that. Or some kid cutting thru the parking lot. If some one was going to key that shit I think it would be little worse then a ass slide.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 07:24 AM~11391578
> *grow up homie...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


That Lex has a sponsor across the back window.. So i take it they where filming at that house.. because his Benz pic was in the Burbs... In front of another house.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 07:24 AM~11391578
> *grow up homie...
> *


be a man and stand on your own 2 feet puto!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 20 2008, 07:57 AM~11391771
> *All you need is a color bar and re-wax the whole car... that's a scrape.. Some fat person or biker with keys on there side did that. Or some kid cutting thru the parking lot. If some one was going to key that shit I think it would be  little worse then a ass slide.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That Lex has a sponsor across the back window.. So i take it they where filming at that house.. because his Benz pic was in the Burbs... In front of another house.. :0
> *


that was my football's team logo on the back window I took that I picture during the fires last year. but I can take another this morning if you like!! and the benz was taken at the other home. any more questions loser?


----------



## TRUDAWG

naw bookman, that was after Jamal aka Roll'n wetsanded and buffed it out. It's no coming back from that. both doors need repainted. Can't cut in new paint out here in the AZ sun.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 20 2008, 09:17 AM~11392252-->
> 
> 
> 
> that was my football's team logo on the back window I took that I picture during the fires last year.  but I can take another this morning if you like!!  and the benz was taken at the other home. any more questions loser?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Aug 20 2008, 10:11 AM~11392726
> *naw bookman, that was after Jamal aka Roll'n wetsanded and buffed it out. It's no coming back from that. both doors need repainted. Can't cut in new paint out here in the AZ sun.
> *


 I thought you where in Cali.. :cheesy: 


Shit I got to pick my Benz up in Glendale this winter some time.. before it goes to waste.. :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 10:56 PM~11390392
> *Thanks homies. I have a lot more stuff..but it's all in boxes where I store the car. I'll share more soon. Keep riding and spendin' that money on your cars!!!
> *




Where u store the car @ again??...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:08 AM~11390790
> *hey fundi you wanna be my servant?  my maid resigned!!  I'll make sure your rations are doubled!! Angel that's the same Lexus that I sent you today!!!  the more you doubt me, the more I hurt your feelings!!!  let me know if you bitches want to keep playing with me!!!  oh, fundi that's the pathfinder too for you!!!  Trudawg since they calling us bitches in here you can hang with me and we can be bithes in this 15k sq. ft. house!!!!  fuck these busters!! peasant ass bitches!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *




Damn niccuh U living like that?? What the hell you be doing on LIL then? Slummin?? :biggrin: 

My whole house can fit in your driveway :cheesy: 

I aint madatcha..


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS UP BROTHAS............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 20 2008, 11:48 AM~11393577
> *WHATS UP BROTHAS............
> *


waddup bro.?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:39 PM~11394028
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 20 2008, 12:41 PM~11394047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:38 PM~11394014
> *waddup bro.?
> *


chillin .....


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:39 PM~11394028
> *
> *




:0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 20 2008, 12:55 PM~11394198
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

somebody had to do it!!!!!! let's get back to business!!!!!!!! so what's crackin' homies?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I NEED TO FIND SOME BRACKETS FOR A 605 STREERING BOX TO FIT A IMPALA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 20 2008, 01:14 PM~11394394
> *I NEED TO FIND SOME BRACKETS FOR A 605 STREERING BOX TO FIT A IMPALA
> *


really........


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 01:13 PM~11394381
> *somebody had to do it!!!!!!  let's get back to business!!!!!!!!  so what's crackin' homies?
> *


TRYIN TO CHASE SOME PAPER FOR THESE PROJECTS  ........ THE JOB IS 
CUTTING BACK....... :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 20 2008, 01:15 PM~11394405
> *TRYIN TO CHASE SOME PAPER FOR THESE PROJECTS   ........ THE JOB IS
> CUTTING BACK....... :angry:
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 01:07 PM~11394321
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Anteazy in the heezy!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

check this out 187pure good ridin' song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yio9zi_GPPs


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 20 2008, 11:00 AM~11393146
> *Where u store the car @ again??...
> *


ha


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:08 AM~11390790
> *hey fundi you wanna be my servant?  my maid resigned!!  I'll make sure your rations are doubled!! Angel that's the same Lexus that I sent you today!!!  the more you doubt me, the more I hurt your feelings!!!  let me know if you bitches want to keep playing with me!!!  oh, fundi that's the pathfinder too for you!!!  Trudawg since they calling us bitches in here you can hang with me and we can be bithes in this 15k sq. ft. house!!!!  fuck these busters!! peasant ass bitches!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


I got you figuered out now...either you a fake, frontin ass foo or your a str8 up biggheaded muthafucca..either way I'm cool....and u play too much to the point where you bieng disrespectful...I aint even gonna diss u bakc no more..I'm just gonna keep it movin' and stay true to Lowriding..fucc all this clownin on the net shit...cuzz you in your forties actin' like that......I'm str8.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 20 2008, 01:14 PM~11394394
> *I NEED TO FIND SOME BRACKETS FOR A 605 STREERING BOX TO FIT A IMPALA
> *


here homie, I'll help you...$80.00 shipped. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-59-60-61...emZ160271747904









or 

http://show-cars.com/10%20Steering.htm


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 06:50 PM~11395680
> *here homie, I'll help you...$80.00 shipped.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-59-60-61...emZ160271747904
> *


THANKS CF, THATS WATS UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 20 2008, 03:52 PM~11395692
> *THANKS CF, THATS WATS UP HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 no prob....and if you need the correct PS lines you can use the regular ones or the ones I got from http://www.gottashow.com/index.php thats a good ass price for stainless lines with polished ends.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKS GREAT I MITE HAVE TO GET THE STAINLESS STEEL ONES TO MATCH THE LOTION :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

how am I fronting or big headed Angel? I like nice things is there a problem? plus it wasn't geared towards you but to fungus. so if you're cool and have some ho in you keep it movin' and have somebody else finish your ride!!!! I'm a Black lowrider are you??????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

remember don't take this seriously I love everybody!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 04:17 PM~11395876
> *how am I fronting or big headed Angel? I like nice things is there a problem?  plus it wasn't geared towards you but to fungus.  so if you're cool and have some ho in you keep it movin' and have somebody else finish your ride!!!!  I'm a Black lowrider are you??????
> *


Because you yap too much about all the willie shit you supposedly have and you always on here talking shit and ain't postin' shit about riding'. I told you either break a ***** off with a job or stay humble....I'm still stukc in the game..I'm a ghetto minimum wage project livin' mothafucca...I'm tired of hearing all that fresh prince of carlsbad shit. real talk..

fundi might be a country ass bumpkin' and was wrong for that N word shit...but cuzz knows it and left it alone long time ago..you still egg this on and on...look at OT for example. and errybody like nice things..so? it ain't about being a hoe..it' about havin' respect....u act like you ain't got none for me. You can bag on me..thats all fun and games but damn...u don't stop and go to far...me, wally, fundi, pitbullx...examples.

And I don't need you to finish anything of mine....and you wouldint do it anyway...Tommy would. and thats another thing...you always woffin' about how can get us some hot shit in our trunk and you can "hook us up" I called you on it, and what did u do? nothing except tell me "go talk to tommy" I coulda done that w/o you. And don't go there with that black lowrider shit wit' me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 04:18 PM~11395888
> *remember don't take this seriously I love everybody!!!!!
> *


then have some respect


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 04:47 PM~11396096
> *Because you yap too much about all the willie shit you supposedly have and you always on here talking shit and ain't postin' shit about riding'. I told you either break a ***** off with a job or stay humble....I'm still stukc in the game..I'm a ghetto minimum wage project livin' mothafucca...I'm tired of hearing all that fresh prince of carlsbad shit. real talk..
> 
> fundi might be a country ass bumpkin' and was wrong for that N word shit...but cuzz knows it and left it alone long time ago..you still egg this on and on...look at OT for example.  and errybody like nice things..so? it ain't about being a hoe..it' about havin' respect....u act like you ain't got none for me. You can bag on me..thats all fun and games but damn...u don't stop and go to far...me, wally, fundi, pitbullx...examples.
> 
> And I don't need you to finish anything of mine....and you wouldint do it anyway...Tommy would. and thats another thing...you always woffin' about how can get us some hot shit in our trunk and you can "hook us up" I called you on it, and what did u do? nothing except tell me "go talk to tommy" I coulda done that w/o you. And don't go there with that black lowrider shit wit' me.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 03:47 PM~11396096
> *Because you yap too much about all the willie shit you supposedly have and you always on here talking shit and ain't postin' shit about riding'. I told you either break a ***** off with a job or stay humble....I'm still stukc in the game..I'm a ghetto minimum wage project livin' mothafucca...I'm tired of hearing all that fresh prince of carlsbad shit. real talk..
> 
> fundi might be a country ass bumpkin' and was wrong for that N word shit...but cuzz knows it and left it alone long time ago..you still egg this on and on...look at OT for example.  and errybody like nice things..so? it ain't about being a hoe..it' about havin' respect....u act like you ain't got none for me. You can bag on me..thats all fun and games but damn...u don't stop and go to far...me, wally, fundi, pitbullx...examples.
> 
> And I don't need you to finish anything of mine....and you wouldint do it anyway...Tommy would. and thats another thing...you always woffin' about how can get us some hot shit in our trunk and you can "hook us up" I called you on it, and what did u do? nothing except tell me "go talk to tommy" I coulda done that w/o you. And don't go there with that black lowrider shit wit' me.
> *


----------



## Eazy

*I kind of feel why people don't come in here and talk or post anything. It be to much bullshit going on in this thread. It's hella blacc people on this site and blaccs that look in as guest. People don't want to be bother with the BS. They probably feel like it's a waste of they time to post something or converse with anyone. I'm starting to feel like that. Shit, I onoly got a few stories from bacc in the day about blaccs and that was from my OG homies from here in the St. Louis. We need so much more from this thread. I tried to get in here and post pictures of what we doing here and how we riding here. It's like this thread is pointless, a joke cuzz. I'm not trying to be ignorant or nothing like that but I bet if the brown homies started something like this that shit would spread like wild fire. Yeah, shit talking would be a given but all in all, they'll have a lot of history up in that bitch with pictures, the whole 9. I've seen shit like that before from them on LIL so that's how I know. I'm speaking real shit here, not talking shit. Lets get with it man because lil YG's like myself be needing to see and hear the history of past years of blacc lowriding. All that buster ass shit need to cease. Kill all that clown shit and lets get with some real shit.*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what a bunch of pussies!!! when I se fools face to face it'll be a different story!!! real talk!!!!! motherfuckers catching feelings over some bullshit on the internet!!!! if I ever met Fundi do you think I really want to fight him? hell no!!! I'm going to give him a hug and some props!!!! my man is silly at times but he's doing his thing if we like it or not!!! Angel stop simping and take this as fun!!! fundi never bitched at us he just fought back!!! be a man and fight motherfucker!! not cry out like a newborn wanting some titty from mommy!!! funny thing is about you cats is you talk shit about me not having nothing but when I post something or somebody says it's on what I post you fools act like bitches and flip the script!! but like I said stop being bitches and have fun in here. Angel speak being Blac please!!!! tell us Black men how it is to be a Black lowrider.... VALES VERGA!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 20 2008, 07:49 PM~11397667
> *I kind of feel why people don't come in here and talk or post anything.  It be to much bullshit going on in this thread.  It's hella blacc people on this site and blaccs that look in as guest.  People don't want to be bother with the BS.  They probably feel like it's a waste of they time to post something or converse with anyone.  I'm starting to feel like that.  Shit, I onoly got a few stories from bacc in the day about blaccs and that was from my OG homies from here in the St. Louis.  We need so much more from this thread.  I tried to get in here and post pictures of what we doing here and how we riding here.  It's like this thread is pointless, a joke cuzz.  I'm not trying to be ignorant or nothing like that but I bet if the brown homies started something like this that shit would spread like wild fire.  Yeah, shit talking would be a given but all in all, they'll have a lot of history up in that bitch with pictures, the whole 9.  I've seen shit like that before from them on LIL so that's how I know.  I'm speaking real shit here, not talking shit.  Lets get with it man because lil YG's like myself be needing to see and hear the history of past years of blacc lowriding.  All that buster ass shit need to cease.  Kill all that clown shit and lets get with some real shit.
> *


we can only post so many pics. I personally don't have anymore to post.....lol (unless we start reposting them)
but you're right we can at least keep it positive so we can get newcomers to give new input and perspectives. 
I don't think it's a joke by any means though. And honestly NO TOPIC will stay on one subject for 365 pages.
But the clowing does need to cease. Of course it will happen from time to time, but shouldn't be the norm. Granted niccuh's do crack on each other on a regular in the real world when we're just shooting the shit, and that will carry over to the internet. Just need to know where to draw the line.
And personally I'm not repping the entire black race with everything I post, and neither is this topic, so i could care less what outsiders think!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

speak on it Tru!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm done clowning in here too!!! fools can't take it!!! so I'll kick back and I got some pics for you all!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11398634
> *what a bunch of pussies!!! when I se fools face to face it'll be a different story!!! real talk!!!!!  motherfuckers catching feelings over some bullshit on the internet!!!!  if I ever met Fundi do you think I really want to fight him? hell no!!! I'm going to give him a hug and some props!!!!  my man is silly at times but he's  doing his thing if we like it or not!!!  Angel stop simping and take this as fun!!!  fundi never bitched at us he just fought back!!!  be a man and fight motherfucker!!  not cry out like a newborn wanting some titty from mommy!!!  funny thing is about you cats is you talk shit about me not having nothing but when I post something or somebody says it's on what I post you fools act like bitches and flip the script!!  but like I said stop being bitches and have fun in here.  Angel speak being Blac please!!!!  tell us Black men how it is to be a Black lowrider....  VALES VERGA!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 21 2008, 10:24 AM~11402305
> *
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11398635
> *we can only post so many pics. I personally don't have anymore to post.....lol (unless we start reposting them)
> but you're right we can at least keep it positive so we can get newcomers to give new input and perspectives.
> I don't think it's a joke by any means though. And honestly NO TOPIC will stay on one subject for 365 pages.
> But the clowing does need to cease. Of course it will happen from time to time, but shouldn't be the norm. Granted niccuh's do crack on each other on a regular in the real world when we're just shooting the shit, and that will carry over to the internet. Just need to know where to draw the line.
> And personally I'm not repping the entire black race with everything I post, and neither is this topic, so i could care less what outsiders think!
> *


 :biggrin: 

PREACH ON MY BROTHA 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS CRACKIN BROTHAS GLAD TO SEE WE GOT SOME UNDERSTANDING
AROUND THESE PARTS.... * 


*NOW LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's up homies?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 21 2008, 11:06 AM~11402628
> *What's up homies?
> *


whatupdoe!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 21 2008, 12:29 PM~11403352
> *whatupdoe!
> *


How long did you guys stay out there saturday night?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WADDUP!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 21 2008, 01:13 PM~11403757
> *WADDUP!!!
> *


What up V I see you still in here holding it down.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 21 2008, 01:18 PM~11403797
> *What up V I see you still in here holding it down.
> *


doing what I do homie!! how's everything?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 21 2008, 01:34 PM~11403921
> *doing what I do homie!! how's everything?
> *


It's cool just getting ready for the show here in phoenix me and Tru kicked it saturday night for a minute he is good peeps.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 21 2008, 01:43 PM~11403987
> *It's cool just getting ready for the show here in phoenix me and Tru kicked it saturday night for a minute he is good peeps.
> *


he's a good dude!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 21 2008, 01:03 PM~11403659
> *How long did you guys stay out there saturday night?
> *


for a lil while longer, then went to machyoh's (sp?) for lunch.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD EVERYONE I C ALL THE SHIT TALKING STILL GOING ON MAN THAT SHIT NEEDS TO STOP WE ALL LOVE THE LOWRIDER LIFE & LIVE IT TO THE FULLEST AND WHEN OUT SIDERS GET ON HERE AND LOOK AT THIS TOPIC IT MAKES US LOOK LIKE ASS'S HATING ON EACH OTHER,TALKING SHIT BOUT WHAT EVA THEN THEY SAY THESE FOOLS AINT GOT NO UNITY THEY JUST SUM CLOWNS FUCC THAT WE ALL GROWN WE SHOULD B SETTTING A BETTER EXAMPLE AND LEND A HELPING HAND NOT A SMART MOUTH U DIG? WHAT MAKES IT SO BAD IS MAYBE SUM CATS DO GET ALL UPSET BOUT IT THEN THAT LEDS TO MORE DRAMA (CHUNK UMS OR ?) WE DONT NEED THAT PLUS WHEN YOUNG CATS GET ON HERE & C THE DRAMA THEY C NO UNITY SHIT WE NEED TO SHOW SUM RESPECT AND TEACH OTHERS HOW TO RIDE N A POSSATIVE WAY WITH NO NEGATIVEITY ONLY SHIT TALKING SHOULD B N THE PIT I THINK THEN ITS OPEN SEASON LOL..

I CHOP IT UP WITH A LOT OF U CATS ON THE PHONE ALL U Z IS COOL WITH ME SHIT EVEN FUNDI HAHA U TOO V BABY LOL BUT FOREALZ LET MAKE THIS TOPIC JUMP N A GOOD WAY!!!!!!!!!

CF IVE BEEN SEEN THEM FLICCS U KNOW UR CAR IS GONNA KILLUM NICE AS CAR IM FEELING IT ALL THE WAY LOCO... MADE ME UP MY GAME A LIL LOL... THUMBS UP MY NIG..

DIRT WEST GOOD MY BRUTHA HOW THE PC TREATING YA?

WHAT IT DOV BABY GOOD TALKIN TO YA EARLER .....

TRU WHAT IT DOES CUZZ.......

AND ALL THE REST LET RIDE WITH STYLE AND DONT FUCC UP THE COMUNITY WITH ALL BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST A THOUGHT OF MINEZ CUZZ I DONT GET ON HERE ANYMORE CUZ OF ALL THE DUM SHIT AND IT B TO MUCH BULL SHIT TO READ FOR NOTHING U DIG...

LOWRIDING FOR LIFE ARE U CATS?????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Big Snow!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

West good with ya Snow!! Yeah I'm out here chillin in the land of the scandalous!! 

Wutz up LIL homies...?? 

****** be clowin up in here, but hopefully it'll stay on a positive note.


POST SOME PICS SOMEBODY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 21 2008, 05:53 PM~11404574
> *West good with ya Snow!! Yeah I'm out here chillin in the land of the scandalous!!
> 
> Wutz up LIL homies...??
> 
> ****** be clowin up in here, but hopefully it'll stay on a positive note.
> POST SOME PICS SOMEBODY!!!  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT JUSY CHILL N HOMIE LOC PUTTING NEW SHIT ON THE CADI SUM CHROME ON THE ENG, MORE CHROME N THE TRUNK,& SUM MIRRORS UNDER THE HOOD  


BOOK EVERYONE SHULD READ









AINT LIKE URZ V BABY BUT THIS IS MY SHOP










LINE UP WIF OBSESSION CC









ME WIF BLK PIT CUZZ & WHT PIT CHEVY


















AND THE BEST FOR LAST WESTSIDE CANDY LAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIG TONY WESTSIDE C.C. DFW VIA LA......









THERE U GO DIRT I MIXED IT UP FO CHA :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

ALMOST DONE WIF THEM


----------



## cripn8ez

YO CHECC IT OUT EVERYONE I CAN MAKE U 20,18,16,14, GAUGE WIRE WITH UR CLUB NAME ALL ALONG IT IF U WANT SUM MADE HIT ME UP FOR A SMALL PRICE


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

CAROLINA MOTOR MADNESS 07


----------



## cripn8ez

MY OLD 72 IMP


----------



## cripn8ez

IS THE A E N J BOTTLE AN A 40 OZ?????????



IM BUSTED LOL


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

you still got that box or you sold it?


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Snow's rider, Westside CC...North Carolina...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 21 2008, 06:40 PM~11404987
> *you still got that box or you sold it?
> *



STILL GOT IT..........  IT WILL B BACC NEXT SPRING UNLESS SUM 1 WANTS IT?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 06:43 PM~11405007
> *Snow's rider, Westside CC...North Carolina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Goodlookin' on the wire homie!!! thats str8 up IMPERIAL MATERIAL for the rida :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 06:47 PM~11405036
> *Goodlookin' on the wire homie!!! thats str8 up IMPERIAL MATERIAL for the rida :thumbsup:
> *



WANT TO POST IT ITS BLURRY THOUGH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

yeah..go'head


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 06:54 PM~11405085
> *yeah..go'head
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

IM GONNA GO IN THE SHOP TAKE A PIC OF THE WS WIRE TO LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

DONT SHOW THAT GOOD BUT I GOT U IF U NEED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

let me get as much feet as i can get for my adex's and speakers 12AWG and I'll take care of you homie....shipping and all.


----------



## cripn8ez

DIRT U STILL GOT THE MIND CLICC CD?

I NEED THAT SO I CAN CHUCC WALK


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:01 PM~11405154
> *let me get as much feet as i can get for my adex's and speakers 12AWG and I'll take care of you homie....shipping and all.
> *



I GOT U I HAVE MADE ALMOST 6 TO 7 FEET ALREADY  I WAS BORD AT LUNCH LOL :biggrin: TR N TO WORK ON SAT SO I CAN MAKE A WHOLE LOT WITH DIFFERENT LOGOS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

it's all good!!


----------



## cripn8ez

MY PUPS


----------



## cripn8ez

THATS 3 DIFFERENT LITTER N THEM PICS FROM THE SAME BITCH CHEVY....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 03:22 PM~11404818
> *SHIT JUSY CHILL N HOMIE LOC PUTTING NEW SHIT ON THE CADI SUM CHROME ON THE ENG, MORE CHROME N THE TRUNK,& SUM MIRRORS UNDER THE HOOD
> BOOK EVERYONE SHULD READ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I read that book a few months ago. Thats some serious shit. You shoul google Mike Davis's name and checc out his other work...that dude ain't no joke. He was the main person GBone from APGB used for the research on his documentary. And Mike is a white dude.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 02:12 PM~11404210
> *WEST GOOD EVERYONE I C ALL THE SHIT TALKING STILL GOING ON MAN THAT SHIT NEEDS TO STOP WE ALL LOVE THE LOWRIDER LIFE & LIVE IT TO THE FULLEST AND WHEN OUT SIDERS GET ON HERE AND LOOK AT THIS TOPIC IT MAKES US LOOK LIKE ASS'S HATING ON EACH OTHER,TALKING SHIT BOUT WHAT EVA THEN THEY SAY THESE FOOLS AINT GOT NO UNITY THEY JUST SUM CLOWNS FUCC THAT WE ALL GROWN WE SHOULD B SETTTING A BETTER EXAMPLE AND LEND A HELPING HAND NOT A SMART MOUTH U DIG? WHAT MAKES IT SO BAD IS MAYBE SUM CATS DO GET ALL UPSET BOUT IT THEN THAT LEDS TO MORE DRAMA (CHUNK UMS OR ?) WE DONT NEED THAT PLUS WHEN YOUNG CATS GET ON HERE & C THE DRAMA THEY C NO UNITY SHIT WE NEED TO SHOW SUM RESPECT AND TEACH OTHERS HOW TO RIDE N A POSSATIVE WAY WITH NO NEGATIVEITY ONLY SHIT TALKING SHOULD B N THE PIT I THINK THEN ITS OPEN SEASON LOL..
> 
> I CHOP IT UP WITH A LOT OF U CATS ON THE PHONE ALL U Z IS COOL WITH ME SHIT EVEN FUNDI HAHA U TOO V BABY LOL BUT FOREALZ LET MAKE THIS TOPIC JUMP N A GOOD WAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CF IVE BEEN SEEN THEM FLICCS U KNOW UR CAR IS GONNA KILLUM NICE AS CAR IM FEELING IT ALL THE WAY LOCO... MADE ME UP MY GAME A LIL LOL... THUMBS UP MY NIG..
> 
> DIRT WEST GOOD MY BRUTHA HOW THE PC TREATING YA?
> 
> WHAT IT DOV BABY  GOOD TALKIN TO YA EARLER .....
> 
> TRU WHAT IT DOES CUZZ.......
> 
> AND ALL THE REST LET RIDE WITH STYLE AND DONT FUCC UP THE COMUNITY WITH ALL BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST A THOUGHT OF MINEZ CUZZ I DONT GET ON HERE ANYMORE CUZ OF ALL THE DUM SHIT AND IT B TO MUCH BULL SHIT TO READ FOR NOTHING U DIG...
> 
> LOWRIDING FOR LIFE ARE U CATS?????????
> *


It's all good, I got love and respect for all the homies in this topic...even Fundi. He's st8. Scotty..it's all good homie..let's all keep it movin' on that respect tip like Snow spoke on.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:35 PM~11405427
> *I read that book a few months ago. Thats some serious shit. You shoul google Mike Davis's name and checc out his other work...that dude ain't no joke. He was the main person GBone from APGB used for the research on his documentary. And Mike is a white dude.
> *




IM HIP HOMIE HIS THE SHIT I RED THAT BOOK WHILE I WAS LOCCED UP N AZ. :angry: ALONG WIF OTHERS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:40 PM~11405470
> *It's all good, I got love and respect for all the homies in this topic...even Fundi. He's st8. Scotty..it's all good homie..let's all keep it movin' on that respect tip like Snow spoke on.
> *



 SHIT WE ALL BRUTHAZ  TEACH THESE KIDS AND OTHERS A DRAMA FREE LIFE STYLE :cheesy: WE WILL LIVE LONGER...........


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 21 2008, 07:51 PM~11405557
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT IT DOES HOMIE? :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Did u read read Big Tookies book?...shit on that note you 2xog...did u know him?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:54 PM~11405587
> *Did u read read Big Tookies book?...shit on that note you 2xog...did u know him?
> *



I READ IT WELL MOST OF IT I ALREAY NEW MOST OF WHAT THEY WAS TALKING BOUT..  BUT ON THE OTHER NOTE NAW I DIDNT KNOW THE BIG HOMIE HE WAS A LIL B 4 ME  I READ THE MOSTER CODY BOOK TO ITS ALSO A BOOK ITS OLD NOW CALLED CRIPS I FORGOT THE AUTHER?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 03:30 PM~11404899
> *YO CHECC IT OUT EVERYONE I CAN MAKE U 20,18,16,14, GAUGE WIRE WITH UR CLUB NAME ALL ALONG IT IF U WANT SUM MADE HIT ME UP FOR A SMALL PRICE
> *




show me some examples.... scratch that....just seen them further down in the post.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

uffin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 21 2008, 08:04 PM~11405666
> *show me some examples....
> *



LOOK FATHUR BACC OR GOTO CF PAGE IMPERIALS TOPIC....


----------



## cripn8ez

YO HOMIEZ I GOTTA GO WIFIE NEEDS COMPUTER ILL B BACC SOON BOUT TO GO TURN SUM BLOTS...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 04:01 PM~11405155
> *DIRT U STILL GOT THE MIND CLICC CD?
> 
> I NEED THAT SO I CAN CHUCC WALK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah I lost that one......but maybe I can touch a couple of the homies and find it...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 21 2008, 08:07 PM~11405696
> *nah I lost that one......but maybe I can touch a couple of the homies and find it...
> *



MAN PLEASE DO THAT FOR ME I NEED THAT FOR THE CADI IT WAS SUM TIGHT AZZ SONGS ON THERE C-BONE HAD FLOW :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin' Dirt....when we gonna see some pics of your riders?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11405716
> *whats hatnin' Dirt....when we gonna see some pics of your riders?
> *


X2 LOCO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: GO HEAD AND CRUSH US WIF THEM CLEAN ASS RIDES.... :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 04:42 PM~11405488
> *IM HIP HOMIE HIS THE SHIT I RED THAT BOOK WHILE I WAS LOCCED UP N AZ. :angry: ALONG WIF OTHERS
> *




I'm a have to read that one, I like to read alot, but a ***** just dont be havin the time to do it.....Last book I read all the way thru wuz Monster Kody and that book is old a dirt...LOcO :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 21 2008, 08:11 PM~11405729
> *I'm a have to read that one, I like to read alot, but a ***** just dont be havin the time to do it.....Last book I read all the way thru wuz Monster Kody and that book is old a dirt...LOcO :biggrin:
> *



OOO YOU READ NOW? :cheesy: U DIDNT AT PARAMOUNT HIGH JUST THE ART ON THE WALLS HAHA J/K LOCO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

dirt needs an avatar....


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 04:08 PM~11405209
> *MY PUPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do they have papers and what line?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11405716
> *whats hatnin' Dirt....when we gonna see some pics of your riders?
> *



I'm post some, all I got is a camera phone, unless I gangsta my son for his digital.. :0 

Besides ya'll be postin some tight azz sh** , make me wanna come correct so I dont embarass myself... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 05:15 PM~11405770
> *dirt needs an avatar....
> *



My old azz PC barely let me log on to the internet.... :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11405770
> *dirt needs an avatar....
> *


No shit.......I don't usually even kick it with folks unless they got an avy and 2000 posts.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 21 2008, 08:18 PM~11405802
> *do they have papers and what line?
> *



yeah they are all gone already homie..

she is gator & blue fawn pops is budwiser bone crusher & gator  good dogs listen real good on point.......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 07:23 PM~11386651
> *Let's get bakc to ride'n....All my chrome and billet is ready. Got the Edlebrock Endurashine carburetor on order now thats all I need..I'm gonna hardline all thge vacumme lines...all this is going on a crate chevy 350 4 bolt next month...i have the ceramic coated headers alrready and a wholes BUNCA other shit but I'm not pulling all that shit out...serpentine kit is on order right now too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music and one-off yellow digital dash is ready...speakers already on the bakc dekc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS Boman 8tracc from the 70's...in case I wanna get funky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

west good skim?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 08:45 PM~11407053
> *west good skim?
> *


Chillin homie, just catchin up on this bull shit that been poppin off since I last been in here how u been?


----------



## Skim

hey CF you ever find them yellow body bushings yet?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

skim likes that....  

man, I'm bored as fukc over here at work.......oh ...snow....here, this was what i was tellin' you about...

http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=184701&st=360


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11407123
> *hey CF you ever find them yellow body bushings yet?
> *


All I've been able to lacate was the tie rod dust boot and the end links on both sides. I still need the front sway bay bushings, ball joints boots and motor mounts...tell me you found some homie...i got paypal RIGHT NOW!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11407102
> *Chillin homie, just catchin up on this bull shit that been poppin off since I last been in here how u been?
> *


ive been good bro just work n hard an getting the cars ready trying to bring one that way n october? if not ill b there n a rental haha so c u at the hoptober fest this yr too...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 10:54 PM~11407137
> *skim likes that....
> 
> man, I'm bored as fukc over here at work.......oh ...snow....here, this was what i was tellin' you about...
> 
> http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=184701&st=360
> *




yeah thats just bout the same out here they call it the auto fair but it every 6 mos..


im bord to cant sleep got shit on my mind i was working on the cadi but got mad........ :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup fellas? I'll be in L.A. saturday so hit me up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 21 2008, 08:19 PM~11407381
> *waddup fellas? I'll  be in L.A. saturday so hit me up
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

take it back I won't be in L. A. forgot the kitchen is getting remodeled!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

To top off all the engine chrome and trunk funk...I got them mirror kits front n'bakc to stikc up on the hood/trunk lids...we gonna keep in 100 up in here!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 21 2008, 06:28 PM~11406415
> *No shit.......I don't usually even kick it with folks unless they got an avy and 2000 posts.
> *





:0 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 11:17 PM~11409111
> *To top off all the engine chrome and trunk funk...I got them mirror kits front n'bakc to stikc up on the hood/trunk lids...we gonna keep in 100 up in here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 01:17 AM~11409111
> *To top off all the engine chrome and trunk funk...I got them mirror kits front n'bakc to stikc up on the hood/trunk lids...we gonna keep in 100 up in here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the shiet, I had a set but the boom made them fall off eventually


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'll jb weld them muthafuccas if they fall off!!!!...I might be putting 2 15's like you did in the trunk too.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 21 2008, 11:34 PM~11409221
> *those are the shiet, I had a set but the boom made them fall off eventually
> *


everybody i know with em had em fall off including me.
never thought of jb weld though


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SOMEBODY STOLE MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11409260
> *everybody i know with em had em fall off including me.
> never thought of jb weld though
> *


I've had mine for two years and no problems. Not sure if Homies used JB Weld though.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 22 2008, 12:44 AM~11409523
> *SOMEBODY STOLE MINE!!!!!!
> *


lol...thats fuc't up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I got some chinas for the street...









But I'm gonna get some cross spoke Z's since my car has a an old school theme too it...what I really what to cop is one of those chrome record players that use to go up under the dash in the 60's...they use to play 45's....but anyways..i got these ready for the Zeniths!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 22 2008, 12:46 AM~11409529
> *I've had mine for two years and no problems. Not sure if Homies used JB Weld though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of my club member cuts those out. any shape size style you want.. Just got to go get them from her. I can't believe you guys order them .... :0 her truck has a battery box done and sum rim/tire accents for shows... 

Veclo.. that way you take them off for cruzing and snap back on for shows...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 22 2008, 07:06 AM~11410232
> *One of my club member cuts those out. any shape size style you want.. Just got to go get them from her. I can't believe you guys order them .... :0  her truck has a battery box done and sum rim/tire accents for shows...
> 
> Veclo.. that way you take them off for cruzing and snap back on for shows...
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 01:34 AM~11409608
> *I got some chinas for the street...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm gonna get some cross spoke Z's since my car has a an old school theme too it...what I really what to cop is one of those chrome record players that use to go up under the dash in the 60's...they use to play 45's....but anyways..i got these ready for the Zeniths!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice! I seen those record player u talkin bout for the 1st time @ a car show. But werent those for like the early 60 cars late 50's??


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 22 2008, 07:06 AM~11410232
> *One of my club member cuts those out. any shape size style you want.. Just got to go get them from her. I can't believe you guys order them .... :0  her truck has a battery box done and sum rim/tire accents for shows...
> 
> Veclo.. that way you take them off for cruzing and snap back on for shows...
> *




FCE dont show his car...he a street rida!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP FELLAS.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

about to go to chipotle!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 22 2008, 10:17 AM~11411866
> *FCE dont show his car...he a street rida!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL.....plus who wants to pull a 9 to 5 on a weekend anyways.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Aug 22 2008, 07:06 AM~11410232-->
> 
> 
> 
> One of my club member cuts those out. any shape size style you want.. Just got to go get them from her. I can't believe you guys order them .... :0  her truck has a battery box done and sum rim/tire accents for shows...
> 
> Veclo.. that way you take them off for cruzing and snap back on for shows...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bakc in the days we used polished aluminum sheets, cut to fit. Mirriored plexigalss is too hard to cut doing akward shapes. It's bettert to buy them pre-cut cut their perfect...you don twanna take too many shorts on your rider...
> 
> Velcro is 50/50..specially if you dip'hard with major beat
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Aug 22 2008, 11:16 AM~11411854
> *Nice! I seen those record player u talkin bout for the 1st time @ a car show. But werent those for like the early 60 cars late 50's??
> *


Late 50's through mid 60's they made them. They were an aftermarket accessory, you could buy them and places like Sears or Montgomery Ward off the shelf. Their era-correct for a early 60's Impala.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

cool


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 02:17 AM~11409111
> *To top off all the engine chrome and trunk funk...I got them mirror kits front n'bakc to stikc up on the hood/trunk lids...we gonna keep in 100 up in here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got one for my cadi too :0  havent put up yet waiting for chrome kit for LT1


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Aug 21 2008, 11:29 PM~11407482
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



west good homie c ya soon at the best show this side of the state!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 sum u cats on this topic need to try to make its gonna b off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Need an honest opinon here??


I'm thinkinb about candy powdercoating my bumpers black (by candy I mean the shiny transparent looking black, not flat) leaving the inner license plate panels chrome. Only 64 I've ever seen with painted bumpers that looked sweet was that red and black one in Japan. I think it'll be hella different, and a good change for the super-show


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11412904
> *Need an honest opinon here??
> I'm thinkinb about candy powdercoating my bumpers black (by candy I mean the shiny transparent looking black, not flat) leaving the inner license plate panels chrome. Only 64 I've ever seen with painted bumpers that looked sweet was that red and black one in Japan. I think it'll be hella different, and a good change for the super-show
> *




me my self naw its nothing like sum new azz chrome thats what make the car bling bling :0 but thats just my view....

what eva it is u do i know its gonna b on point homie...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2008, 01:45 PM~11413007
> *me my self naw its nothing like sum new azz chrome thats what make the car bling bling :0 but thats just my view....
> 
> what eva it is u do i know its gonna b on point homie...
> *


I feel ya on that, and normally I think the same way, but I just think the contrasting colors would set it off


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2008, 01:32 PM~11412904
> *Need an honest opinon here??
> I'm thinkinb about candy powdercoating my bumpers black (by candy I mean the shiny transparent looking black, not flat) leaving the inner license plate panels chrome. Only 64 I've ever seen with painted bumpers that looked sweet was that red and black one in Japan. I think it'll be hella different, and a good change for the super-show
> *


Havent never seen that...post a pic


nutting like some shiny chrome though...


----------



## TRUDAWG

Was also thinking about dong the impala lettering and emblems black too, but I dunno, we'll see what'll happen when I drink on it :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2008, 01:32 PM~11412904
> *Need an honest opinon here??
> I'm thinkinb about candy powdercoating my bumpers black (by candy I mean the shiny transparent looking black, not flat) leaving the inner license plate panels chrome. Only 64 I've ever seen with painted bumpers that looked sweet was that red and black one in Japan. I think it'll be hella different, and a good change for the super-show
> *


IMO I THINK THAT WILL BE A BIT TO MUCH... KEEP IT CLEAN LIKE YOU HAVE IT
BTW UR SHIT IS CLEAN!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2008, 01:15 PM~11413270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only one I found so far, I'll look for more
> *


I didn't like the way that 64 from Japan came out. Clean car though. Yours might look nice with the bumpers hooked up. My boy in BC hooked up his bumpers.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2008, 01:32 PM~11412904
> *Need an honest opinon here??
> I'm thinkinb about candy powdercoating my bumpers black (by candy I mean the shiny transparent looking black, not flat) leaving the inner license plate panels chrome. Only 64 I've ever seen with painted bumpers that looked sweet was that red and black one in Japan. I think it'll be hella different, and a good change for the super-show
> *


The one in japan had str8 gloss black powdercoat. You could do nickel chrome aka black chrome but IMO, ain't NOTHING beat real SHOW CHROME. Real show chrome looks almost bluish. A traditional buildup will never get old or played out and nobody can clown on it.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11413494
> *The one in japan had str8 gloss black powdercoat. You could do nickel chrome aka black chrome but IMO, ain't NOTHING beat real SHOW CHROME. Real show chrome looks almost bluish. A traditional buildup will never get old or played out and nobody can clown on it.
> *


Right, sometimes we can think TOO outside the box. But to each its on though. If homeoby TRU want to go that route so be it. It might be funky to some and it might not be. If I had a Imp or whatever it's gonna be done traditionally clean. That's just what I like though..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 22 2008, 04:29 PM~11413385
> *I didn't like the way that 64 from Japan came out. Clean car though. Yours might look nice with the bumpers hooked up. My boy in BC hooked up his bumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That looks good though! Any more pics?*


----------



## TRUDAWG

Guess we'll just have till Vegas and see what I decide :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## Dirt422

The Caprice dont look too bad...

But the 64 looks, ok when you first look at it, then after awhile you like "naaahhh" the chrome looks much nicer...

but like ol' boy said if we all thought alike, there would be some boring ass lowriders out there


----------



## Dirt422

this my 63 gettin ready for da paint...down 2 the metal...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

dirt's just gettin' use to his computer


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 03:45 PM~11413987
> *dirt's just gettin' use to his computer
> *



LOL.....how u make these pics smaller??


I'll holla @ ya'll later. time to go to the 2nd job..... :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11413976
> *this my 63 gettin ready for da paint...down 2 the metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thats right dirt!!!....anytime you need a media blaster to take a WHOLE car down to bare metal..let me now...real cheap to..done in one-two days.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11413775
> *Guess we'll just have till Vegas and see what I decide :biggrin:  hno:  hno:
> *


hell wit' Vegas homie...New Years is where the hoodstas go...thats the place to bust out at..Vegas is for them trailer queens. I might bust out on new years...i won't be lifetd by then but i might say fukc it and roll with what i got...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres Tyrone at? maybe he thinks he's too good to kikc it with the brothas?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Had a cruz in. at A local shop. Had to show up and show these Kats what little wheels look like.. :biggrin: 





































Fundi , Payfred , and chevy boy..  3/50 ratio but fred shut them dowm!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Fred!!!!!!




























:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ford with twin turbo's custom work . 4x4 on 32" 











:0 










2009 dodge charger. Bad SOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what state and city is this? cool pics btw!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 07:27 PM~11415572
> *what state and city is this? cool pics btw!
> *


 :biggrin: NC ... 
You know we have to get into places. I say maybe 100 or so cars from NC / VA / SC that get out and ride. and we all are very spread apart. me and fred drove 20 minutes diff directions to get up.. So when Hydro guys get together it like a reunion or X-mas.. it's just not done on this coast... :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

***** I didin't asks you all that!!!!!!! where in NC goofus?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 08:02 PM~11415879
> ****** I didin't asks you all that!!!!!!! where in NC goofus?
> *


Wake-forest NC. about 20min away from Raleigh..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 07:02 PM~11415879
> ****** I didin't asks you all that!!!!!!! where in NC goofus?
> *


You're a dick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 22 2008, 01:52 PM~11413583
> *That looks good though!  Any more pics?
> *


Interesting little story. Those Canadian cops weren't playing in trying to give him a hydraulic ticket, but he built this 87 (factory euro) to be a daily. With the exception of the wheels, apparently everything else meets CDN DOT regulations; even hooked up front shocks. Cops really can't tell him nothing.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

****** said "goofus"!!!!!!!!!! nice pics Fundi and the master looks good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 22 2008, 09:38 PM~11416681
> *Interesting little story. Those Canadian cops weren't playing in trying to give him a hydraulic ticket, but he built this 87 (factory euro) to be a daily. With the exception of the wheels, apparently everything else meets CDN DOT regulations; even hooked up front shocks. Cops really can't tell him nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they made him take all the gates out?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ANTEASY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11416783
> *
> *


Nice!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 22 2008, 11:53 PM~11416779
> *ANTEASY!!!!!!!!
> *


What up cuzz!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11415893
> *Wake-forest NC.  about 20min away from Raleigh..
> *



crpn8ez from out that way....ya'll should hook up...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 08:47 PM~11416737
> *they made him take all the gates out?
> *


Nah. He's still rolling around lifted b/c everything he did fell within the vehicle code. Like I said, only thing not Kosher were the 13s; not a big deal.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 22 2008, 01:37 AM~11409239-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll jb weld them muthafuccas if they fall off!!!!...I might be putting 2 15's like you did in the trunk too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Aug 22 2008, 01:41 AM~11409260
> *everybody i know with em had em fall off including me.
> never thought of jb weld though
> *


Im gonna order a set for the 63, and Ill have to try the jb weld trick... I was pissed when I fucked up the ones in my other ride


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 23 2008, 01:23 AM~11416968
> *crpn8ez from out that way....ya'll should hook up...
> *



GOOD AM TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I DONT LIKE THAT BLK STUFF ON THE 64 IMP BUT THAT 2 DOOR CAPRICE IS NICE LOOKS DIFFERENT....  

YO DIRT HE IS BOUT 3 TO 4 HRS AWAY FROM ME TRYING TO GET THEN CATS OUT THIS WAY AND DO SUM REAL CRUZ N.......... :biggrin: THATS ONE THING I HATE BOUT THIS STATE ITS A LOT OF RIDERS BUT ITS ALL SPREADED OUT THE STATE LETS ALL JUST MOVE TO ONE TOWN AND TAKE IT OVER??????? :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

fuc man..I'm ova hear eat'n my southern bird bizkit and Im out of red rooster!!! :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2008, 10:26 AM~11418162
> *fuc man..I'm ova hear eat'n my southern bird bizkit and Im out of red rooster!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SHIT I THINK ITS A BOTTLE N HERE?????????????


----------



## cripn8ez

FOUND IT LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm buyin me a bigg ol'bottle next time...i was beatin' the bacc of the bottle like it was Heinz 57 or sumthin...anyways...bed time for me...keep it 100 y'all!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2008, 10:36 AM~11418186
> *I'm buyin me a bigg ol'bottle next time...i was beatin' the bacc of the bottle like it was Heinz 57 or sumthin...anyways...bed time for me...keep it 100 y'all!
> *




LMAO LOL HAHA............


WEST WEST LOCO .............


----------



## cripn8ez

IM OUT TIME TO DO SUM MORE WORK ON THE CADI TALK TO U FOOLS LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 23 2008, 09:30 AM~11418174
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SHIT I THINK ITS A BOTTLE N HERE?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang snow, i didnt know you had all those bottles of hot sauce. hit me up and we can get our grub on. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Aug 22 2008, 09:56 PM~11416792
> *Nice!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


thanks pimp!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 22 2008, 09:59 PM~11416809
> *What up cuzz!
> *


chillin


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2008, 07:26 AM~11418162
> *fuc man..I'm ova hear eat'n my southern bird bizkit and Im out of red rooster!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


you a ****** use Tapatio!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning...

Ya I'm about 3hrs away from GS , Crip , and the rest of those cats. But like I said when there's a show we def.f get up and shut the town down.. :biggrin: 


On another note. I decided to tear my skin of my thumb.. But I got the front of the beemer done. Bushings and shit.. i guess you got to put blood into everything. I also found a fat ass person scratch on my damn door.. I swear peeps just don't care.... 
:angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 23 2008, 10:43 AM~11418934
> *you a ****** use Tapatio!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


why you pikin' on me og?..that was funnie though :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*St. Ides g funk mixed tape from 94. we use to post up on the homies porch all day and evenin' with this tape. the liquor store was givin'em out bakc then when you'd buy some St. Ides. Man, this brought bakc memories. *





*MC Eiht St. Ides commercial*




*
Ice Cube's St. Ides commercial 19*92





*dr. dre's *





*pac and snoop*




*
st. ides lowrider*





*I'm gonna go take my ass to the corner.*


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2008, 08:19 PM~11421678
> *St. Ides g funk mixed tape from 94. we use to post up on the homies porch all day and evenin' with this tape. the liquor store was givin'em out bakc then when you'd buy some St. Ides. Man, this brought bakc memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC Eiht St. Ides commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice Cube's St. Ides commercial 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dr. dre's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pac and snoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> st. ides lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go take my ass to the corner.
> *


 I had that st ides tape lol :0 loooong time ago, got it for free from the goodwill, 12-13yrs old haha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

THEY WANTED US TO BUILD THAT LOWRIDER FOR THEM. RAT SAID FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

west good peepz? good am to cha all...........


CF man them was the shit bacc then st i's to bad i drink miller now!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol done a lota dirt on st i'z lol................


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i heard that ...lol


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 12:17 AM~11409111
> *To top off all the engine chrome and trunk funk...I got them mirror kits front n'bakc to stikc up on the hood/trunk lids...we gonna keep in 100 up in here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much was that kit, I have been meaning to order mine.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 08:58 PM~11407176
> *All I've been able to lacate was the tie rod dust boot and the end links on both sides. I still need the front sway bay bushings, ball joints boots and motor mounts...tell me you found some homie...i got paypal RIGHT NOW!
> *


 :0 Naw homie but I remember u sayin u needed them way back in the day so I always look for them for you.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11413385
> *I didn't like the way that 64 from Japan came out. Clean car though. Yours might look nice with the bumpers hooked up. My boy in BC hooked up his bumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks clean as fuck


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 22 2008, 10:54 PM~11416783
> *
> *


over there by Shotgun Crip hood


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2008, 08:26 AM~11418162
> *fuc man..I'm ova hear eat'n my southern bird bizkit and Im out of red rooster!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


that thai red rooster is like the chronic. 'That shit is not to be fucked with....not to be fucked with'.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 09:14 AM~11424186
> *that thai red rooster is like the chronic. 'That shit is not to be fucked with....not to be fucked with'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think every ethnicity around the globe uses that sauce.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 24 2008, 01:55 PM~11424887
> *I think every ethnicity around the globe uses that sauce.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii190/b...th_IM000491.jpg


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 10:14 AM~11424186
> *that thai red rooster is like the chronic. 'That shit is not to be fucked with....not to be fucked with'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













That shit burns on both ends..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm using that thai hot sauce right now!!! I should be blasting off in about 2 hours!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 24 2008, 06:36 PM~11425600
> *I'm using that thai hot sauce right now!!!  I should be blasting off in about 2 hours!!!!
> *



UR AZZ GONNA B ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Look what Cren Feezie came up on today!...Now I can come correct wit'dem Oldies!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 09:56 AM~11424128
> *:0  Naw homie but I remember u sayin u needed them way back in the day so I always look for them for you.
> *


Thanks Skim homie, I appreciate that for real.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Got these Edelbrock parts for sale:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=426881


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 24 2008, 08:25 AM~11423740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 23 2008, 07:30 AM~11418174
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SHIT I THINK ITS A BOTTLE N HERE?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Luv Da Hot Sauce...TTT!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 09:55 AM~11424123
> *How much was that kit, I have been meaning to order mine.
> *


$159.99 each. double that for front AND bakc. I got mine from TOPFAN..he decided not to use them.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

How 'bout some OG rider muzik for a Sunday Afternoon...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

how about it........


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11425605
> *UR AZZ GONNA B ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


I think if you don't eat that sauce that often, then it may adversely affect your ass; but if you eat it on the regular, it don't phase you so much.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 24 2008, 11:58 PM~11429447
> *I think if you don't eat that sauce that often, then it may adversely affect your ass; but if you eat it on the regular, it don't phase you so much.
> *


kick rocks you're not Black!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdz88MBWomo


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 24 2008, 03:14 PM~11425502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BIG ANT ALWAYS WAS "GROUND POUNDING" R.I.P 
:angel: :angel:


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHS WHATS GOING ON..... :wave:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 24 2008, 10:25 AM~11423740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up man...We doin it B"I"G Again... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Aug 25 2008, 11:35 AM~11432302
> *What up man...We doin it B"I"G Again... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2008, 09:12 AM~11431458
> *kick rocks you're not Black!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 25 2008, 11:53 AM~11432471
> *:0
> *


just kidding!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2008, 11:00 AM~11432533
> *just kidding!!!!!!
> *


I know


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2008, 06:00 PM~11405637
> *I READ IT WELL MOST OF IT I ALREAY NEW MOST OF WHAT THEY WAS TALKING BOUT..  BUT ON THE OTHER NOTE NAW I DIDNT KNOW THE BIG HOMIE HE WAS A LIL B 4 ME  I READ THE MOSTER CODY BOOK TO ITS ALSO A BOOK ITS OLD NOW CALLED CRIPS I FORGOT THE AUTHER?
> *


I read that Monster Cody book when I was in the joint  Fool in the grocery store dumpin on cats with his mama :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

ur protajae v baby


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Aug 25 2008, 02:35 PM~11432302
> *What up man...We doin it B"I"G Again... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what up homie? man u going to the obsession fest right? :uh: we need to do sum cruz n


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 25 2008, 04:26 PM~11433746
> *what up homie? man u going to the obsession fest right? :uh: we need to do sum cruz n
> *


Ihave to go to Vegas for a week for my job leaving nyc Sunday 12pm


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Aug 25 2008, 02:31 PM~11433784
> *Ihave to go to Vegas for a week for my job leaving nyc Sunday 12pm
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Eazy

*STL got it craccin yesterday!!!! I'll have more pics later!*


----------



## Eazy




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Somethin' to ride too..............

http://www.zshare.net/audio/17632488ed638864/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1763260875d841cf/
http://www.zshare.net/download/17632657bcc146fa/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/17632728664b58f0/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1763275116322fce/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/17632863a94de32f/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1763285992341b5f/


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 21 2008, 12:33 PM~11402387
> *WHATS CRACKIN BROTHAS GLAD TO SEE WE GOT SOME UNDERSTANDING
> AROUND THESE PARTS....
> NOW LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU
> *


WOOOO DAWGY :0 :thumbsup: I LIKE THAT SHIT :biggrin: 

MOONROOF IS GETTING DONE AS WE SPEAK. I'MA BANG THIS TRACC IN THE LAC AND HANG OUT THE ROOF SIPPING REMY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2008, 05:47 PM~11433935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id hit it :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11434383
> *id hit it :biggrin:
> *


all damn day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

with the 1 piece still on lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11434383
> *id hit it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

She's funny.. Post sum sissta's with them tight ass.. No cheese Scotty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 12:11 PM~11424172
> *over there by Shotgun Crip hood
> *


139TH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin'


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 25 2008, 03:28 PM~11434987
> *whats hatnin'
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

I'MA BANG THIS IN THE LAC TOO WHILE I'M BOO-LOVING IN THE PARKING LOT :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZa9NUjvEzw


----------



## cripn8ez

CF loco this is the song i was listen n to this is the shit for u cats that like the blue's....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTv3_spzLKM


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ViS56I-_bY


----------



## cripn8ez

THE SHIT IS HERE CAN I GET A HELL YA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utSOWUZz_Po


----------



## cripn8ez

I DONT CARE HOW U DRESS JUST B UR SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma4mO1VPlYQ


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07COrxR4cBg


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDwsp5J3n0


----------



## cripn8ez

THE BEST FOR LAST I KNOW YALL FEEL ME ON THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46fgRx0ck2g


----------



## cripn8ez

IM BACC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmdpmYDdHgY


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YC3-2Al3Kk


----------



## cripn8ez

CF THIS IS FOR U LOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMYAEHE2GrM


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS FOR ALL MY HOMIE THATS NOT HERE.......


I MISS MY LOCS,DOGZ, ESES'S...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU


----------



## Dozierman

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2008, 03:47 PM~11433935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats rayneisha thick ass from Reno 911


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 25 2008, 06:09 PM~11436057
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ViS56I-_bY
> *



ask the homie S-dogg bout that song....we'll be dippin on the shaw in his box caprice and you know what he was doing...


----------



## Dirt422

U was on one with the ol skool cuts cripn.....


That Maad Circle was the lick bacc in the days......Wore that CD out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Aug 25 2008, 11:35 AM~11432302
> *What up man...We doin it B"I"G Again... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



After that go down homie post some pics!!

I like to see how ya'll doing it in the NYC :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 25 2008, 09:58 PM~11439151
> *After that go down homie post some pics!!
> 
> I like to see how ya'll doing it in the NYC :cheesy:
> *


It'll prolly look something like this


----------



## TRUDAWG

Moanin!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

good a.m. my locs!!....wheres Optimus Primer (wendell) at?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wattslife cc


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2008, 03:53 PM~11434652
> *:0
> 
> She's funny.. Post sum sissta's with them tight ass.. No cheese Scotty!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you get a broad who's in shape 1st then you can make request!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 26 2008, 07:07 AM~11440332
> *good a.m. my locs!!....wheres Optimus Primer (wendell) at?
> *


fuck you Guadalupe!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 26 2008, 09:09 AM~11440963
> *you get a broad who's in shape 1st then you can make request!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: see you had to open your mouth...........


look, 2 different license plate frames on the lex. somebody lyin.  




























:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 25 2008, 08:09 PM~11436057
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ViS56I-_bY
> *


HOL UP!! HOL UP!! HOL DA FUKC UP!!!! I'VE BEEN LOOKIN FOR THIS SHIT FOR A MINUTE DAWG. YOU OLD CRUSTY BASTARD :biggrin: 

I THOUGHT I WAS THE OLDEST ***** IN THIS THREAD BESIDES SCOTTY :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 25 2008, 08:39 PM~11436356
> *THIS FOR ALL MY HOMIE THATS NOT HERE.......
> I MISS MY LOCS,DOGZ, ESES'S...............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU
> *


MAAAAAN I REMEMBER A ***** POPPED THE TRUNK AND BLASTED THAT SHIT AT THE GRAVE SITE. THEN THE ***** PULLS OUT A FORTY AND STARTED DRINKING IT (ON SOME HOLLYWOOD SHIT). AGITATING THE CROWD AND MAKING ALL THE BITCHES CRY HARDER :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

MAN THANKS TO CHEVY BOY, I CAN'T GET THIS TUNE OUT MY MIND.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU

CAN'T WAIT TIL THE MOONROOF'S DONE. I'MA BANG THIS ON REPEAT THE WHOLE TRIP HOME


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by candimann+Aug 22 2008, 07:02 PM~11415373-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had a cruz in. at A local shop. Had to show up and show these Kats what little wheels look like.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundi , Payfred , and chevy boy..   3/50 ratio but fred shut them dowm!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Aug 22 2008, 07:05 PM~11415393
> *Fred!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 You dont be bullshittin postin shit do you?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 25 2008, 08:39 PM~11436356
> *THIS FOR ALL MY HOMIE THATS NOT HERE.......
> I MISS MY LOCS,DOGZ, ESES'S...............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU
> *


Damn right homie! 

*I miss my cuzzin 5 1 LOONEY SCAN these streets ain the same with'em gone If me and him make it in life I won't see him until 2080*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 26 2008, 02:34 PM~11443862
> *HOL UP!! HOL UP!! HOL DA FUKC UP!!!!  I'VE BEEN LOOKIN FOR THIS SHIT FOR A MINUTE DAWG.  YOU OLD CRUSTY BASTARD :biggrin:
> 
> I THOUGHT I WAS THE OLDEST ***** IN THIS THREAD BESIDES SCOTTY :biggrin:
> *


 gil scott ain't to be slept on!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 26 2008, 10:16 AM~11440365
> *wattslife cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 26 2008, 01:34 AM~11438970
> *ask the homie S-dogg bout that song....we'll be dippin on the shaw in his box caprice and you know what he was doing...
> *


 :biggrin: i know them dayz cuz when i was with him he had to pass that


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 26 2008, 01:57 AM~11439144
> *U was on one with the ol skool cuts cripn.....
> That Maad Circle was the lick bacc in the days......Wore that CD out!! :biggrin:
> *


i was thinking bout burn-o  :angel: :tears:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 26 2008, 05:34 PM~11443862
> *HOL UP!! HOL UP!! HOL DA FUKC UP!!!!  I'VE BEEN LOOKIN FOR THIS SHIT FOR A MINUTE DAWG.  YOU OLD CRUSTY BASTARD :biggrin:
> 
> I THOUGHT I WAS THE OLDEST ***** IN THIS THREAD BESIDES SCOTTY :biggrin:
> *



haha naw naw im an old cat too  .......


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 26 2008, 02:50 PM~11443981
> *MAN THANKS TO CHEVY BOY, I CAN'T GET THIS TUNE OUT MY MIND.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TIL THE MOONROOF'S DONE.  I'MA BANG THIS ON REPEAT THE WHOLE TRIP HOME
> *


ANYTIME DOG I'LL HIP YOU TO SOME MORE CUTS.........


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 26 2008, 06:21 PM~11444297
> *Damn right homie!
> 
> I miss my cuzzin 5 1 LOONEY SCAN  these streets ain the same with'em gone If me and him make it in life I won't see him until 2080
> *





 can u dig it maaaaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 26 2008, 03:34 PM~11444422
> *gil scott ain't to be slept on!
> *


NOR " LONNIE LISTON SMITH" WHAT YA'LL KNOW BOUT THAT ..... :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek3LPt5sVMY :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwNRNrcMLfc


----------



## cripn8ez

SLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I AINT GONNA BITE CHA I JUST WANT U TO HANG ON...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1tKTjRgJuE


----------



## cripn8ez

FUNKY WORM..........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEscJWErZ0I


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbDU592CP7o


----------



## cripn8ez

IF THIS IN UR INDASH WHEN U ROLIIN U GOT THE RONG MUSIC........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsQ6uk1CwWc


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 25 2008, 04:32 PM~11435032
> *I'MA BANG THIS IN THE LAC TOO WHILE I'M BOO-LOVING IN THE PARKING LOT :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZa9NUjvEzw
> *


let me help you out homeboy ......  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkVzu7qUsEU


----------



## cripn8ez

WHO'S KNOW'S THIS THINK BACC??????????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce8nfWyX7P4


FUCC T.I.'S RUBBER BAND IM THE RUBBER BAND MAN/


----------



## chevy_boy

*ONE MORE BEFOR I ROLL OUT ...... GET YA RIDE ON....*  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfR8WGKGMQc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Guess I'll put one of my 8 minute long all-tme favorite rider songs up too!

Right on! on of the most slept on MG trakcs!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 26 2008, 11:35 AM~11442190
> *:uh:  see you had to open your mouth...........
> look, 2 different license plate frames on the lex. somebody lyin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I have two LS430's


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 26 2008, 06:53 PM~11446076
> *Guess I'll put one of my 8 minute long all-tme favorite rider songs up too!
> 
> Right on! on of the most slept on MG trakcs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

WHERE'S EVERYBODY AT?? I SEE THEM PEEKIN BUT 
AIN'T NOBODY SPEAKIN..... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 26 2008, 07:54 PM~11446755-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have two LS430's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Aug 26 2008, 09:09 PM~11447640
> *WHERE'S EVERYBODY AT?? I SEE THEM PEEKIN BUT
> AIN'T NOBODY SPEAKIN..... :biggrin:
> *


they some weenies.my loc!...we gonna turn this into the brown and whites proudly present black lowriding topic. lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Stukc in the Game (Long Version)





In California!


----------



## Dirt422




----------



## Dirt422

ToP DoWn..........


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 26 2008, 12:58 AM~11439151
> *After that go down homie post some pics!!
> 
> I like to see how ya'll doing it in the NYC :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 26 2008, 09:52 PM~11448232
> *:uh: lol
> they some weenies.my loc!...we gonna turn this into the brown and whites proudly present black lowriding topic. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm out of money. school started and I have 2 (12YR) GALS.. :banghead: Also putting money into the BMW. GD $30 wipers and other crazy stuff..


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Aug 26 2008, 11:43 PM~11449053
> *:yes:
> *


WHATS UP MY BROTHA.....I SEE YOU STOPPIN IN HURR AGAIN, CHANGE WE ASK.........""YES WE CAN"" :rofl: uffin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's up homies. I have been gone for a minute but I see things have gotten a lot better in here :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 27 2008, 07:27 AM~11449886
> *What's up homies. I have been gone for a minute but I see things have gotten a lot better in here :biggrin:
> *


Wutz hatt'n!! welcome back! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin' Dirtie...missed u Sunday homie...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Rich!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 11:06 AM~11450461
> *Rich!!!!!!
> *


ARE YOU CALLING BIG RICH?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey 187 did you get the the brains blown out yet on the cadi?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Aug 27 2008, 01:14 PM~11451409
> *Hey 187 did you get the the brains blown out yet on the cadi?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

UH OH! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 11:16 AM~11451425
> *:yes:
> *


pics..............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 27 2008, 11:16 AM~11451425-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 12:04 PM~11451740
> *pics..............
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 27 2008, 12:10 PM~11451796
> *:nono:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 26 2008, 11:14 PM~11448900
> *ToP DoWn..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 12:12 PM~11451814
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Got to keep your mind on something else..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 27 2008, 12:15 PM~11451842
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Got to keep your mind on something else..
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 11:29 AM~11451505
> *UH OH! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU :biggrin:
> *


WHERE THE PICS AT???????? :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RomVswvP_5M


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'll be in L.A. tomorrow so I'll have some new pics hopefully.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_nNrUHhnik


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlxT1BTMVlU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQpkti5f5qo&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 12:17 PM~11451853
> *
> *


Positive.... Got to speak on it.. otherwise it won't happen..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCK_pnUkxM&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Dangit I did not check in Scotty.. :angry: you know I will send one up for you at Church tonight...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 27 2008, 12:25 PM~11451924
> *Positive.... Got to speak on it.. otherwise it won't happen..
> *


huh


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 12:30 PM~11451965
> *huh
> *


It's a saying my family has. Always wish , be , talk positive. speak it into existence.. Everything happens for a reason.. 

But I said that before I read your updated thread...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 27 2008, 12:34 PM~11451989
> *It's a saying my family has. Always wish , be , talk  positive. speak it into existence.. Everything happens for a reason..
> 
> But I said that before I read your  updated thread...
> *


thanks for the love homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

that's why I posted the O'Neal twins!!!! "Smile" everybody needs this song in a time of mishap!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQpkti5f5qo&feature=related


----------



## DJ TWYST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE7cXnXoDzA


----------



## DJ TWYST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvPrjRGhdsM :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 27 2008, 02:17 PM~11451859
> *WHERE THE PICS AT????????  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RomVswvP_5M
> *


IT AINT QUITE DONE YET. IT'LL BE READY BY THIS WEEKEND.. AND OH YEAH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 12:54 PM~11452169
> *IT AINT QUITE DONE YET.  IT'LL BE READY BY THIS WEEKEND.. AND OH YEAH
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU
> *


get chrome too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 12:54 PM~11452169
> *IT AINT QUITE DONE YET.  IT'LL BE READY BY THIS WEEKEND.. AND OH YEAH
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 02:57 PM~11452194
> *get chrome too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


2009


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

get your skating on!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zBT3-tL08o&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 02:59 PM~11452215
> *get your skating on!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zBT3-tL08o&feature=related
> *


DAMN THAT WAS THE CUT :thumbsup: 
WAIT A MINUTE.. DAMN I'M OLD :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 12:57 PM~11452203
> *2009
> *


slow ass bitch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

west good homies man them sum hella cut u cats posted up :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  


daaaaam dirt that mofo is clean as fucc :0 :biggrin:  


yo all the rest of my fitting and stuff n today all chrome fucc yeah im happy now i can put bacc together and put bacc in the trunk  


welcome bacc everyone


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 03:02 PM~11452244
> *slow ass bitch!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SORRY, ERBODY AINT BIG WILLY LIKE YOUR BALLING ASS


----------



## 187PURE

I'M FEELING PREETY GOOD RIGHT NOW. I GOT MY KIDS SITTING UNDER MY FEET WHILE I'M ON THE COMPUTER. GLAD IT AINT NO TITTIES AND SHIT JUMPING UP ON THE SCREEN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

keep skating!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_3oegJ-8N0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_3oegJ-8N0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq8GxDeyuKM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSktUzR4ick&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zBT3-tL08o&feature=related


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC0U2QZdt2w


----------



## cripn8ez

come on my bruthaz u gotta know this????????????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_fEoQQjNo8


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL114c40OOo


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_nRfI89XMc


----------



## 187PURE

AIHT I'M BACK. HAD TO GO FEED THE CHURIN


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11452661
> *AIHT I'M BACK.  HAD TO GO FEED THE CHURIN
> *



haha i know that task............... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 27 2008, 03:45 PM~11452713
> *haha i know that task............... :biggrin:
> *


THE SMALLEST ONE EATS MORE THAN THE BIGGER ONE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 04:51 PM~11452780
> *THE SMALLEST ONE EATS MORE THAN THE BIGGER ONE
> *




minez to :0 lol they are the crazyest when there young now my 15 & 14 yr old thats different :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 27 2008, 03:53 PM~11452800
> *minez to :0  lol they are the crazyest when there young now my 15 & 14 yr old thats different :angry:
> *


MY 5 YEAR OLD (WELL I'M CLAIMING HER TOO CAUSE THE REAL DADDY AINT SHIT) IS FIREY. THE OLDEST ONE (11) IS SHY. THE 5 YEAR OLD BE PUTTING THE 11 YEAR OLD IN HER PLACE. DAMN, 2 GIRLS hno:


----------



## 187PURE

SORRY YALL, ONE MO' GIN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU

I'M JUST PICTURING MYSELF ROLLING WITH THE ROOF WIDE OPEN BANGIN THIS SHIT. I'MA HAVE MY DARK LOCS ON AT NIGHT, WITH THIS CHOCOLATE BUNNY I JUST MET RIDING SHOTGUN. THE BITCH IS 6'1" AND ONLY 20 YEARS OLD. MAAAAN AINT NUT'N LIKE A YOUNG MONKEY LAYING ON A OLD MAN'S BODY :biggrin:


----------



## DJ TWYST

I know i'm young, but i'm old at heart because ya'll got me vibin waaaaay over here in Ga!!! Some of the cuts ya'll pulling out taking me back to when I was just a lil scrub diggin thru my cousins records because I was a music lover at the age 5 and you'll catch me bumpin all of this not even puttin on a front because I love music!!! Keep Em Comin Double V!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Aug 27 2008, 04:19 PM~11453028
> *I know i'm young, but i'm old at heart because ya'll got me vibin waaaaay over here in Ga!!! Some of the cuts ya'll pulling out taking me back to when I was just a lil scrub diggin thru my cousins records because I was a music lover at the age 5 and you'll catch me bumpin all of this not even puttin on a front because I love music!!! Keep Em Comin Double V!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD YOUNGIN. STAY TRUE. TYRONE DAVIS "IN THE MOOD" IS THE CUT. I ALWAYS BANG THAT AT NIGHT WHEN I'M ON THE HUNT FOR NEW PUSSAY!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 02:12 PM~11452968
> *SORRY YALL, ONE MO' GIN TIME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaA9vLL3TTU
> 
> I'M JUST PICTURING MYSELF ROLLING WITH THE ROOF WIDE OPEN BANGIN THIS SHIT.  I'MA HAVE MY DARK LOCS ON AT NIGHT, WITH THIS CHOCOLATE BUNNY I JUST MET RIDING SHOTGUN.  THE BITCH IS 6'1" AND ONLY 20 YEARS OLD.  MAAAAN AINT NUT'N LIKE A YOUNG MONKEY LAYING ON A OLD MAN'S BODY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WE CALL THEM STALLIONS :biggrin: 

" RIDE THE PONY GIRL"


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyCnUbxHpnU


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 27 2008, 04:35 PM~11453169
> *:0  WE CALL THEM STALLIONS  :biggrin:
> 
> " RIDE THE PONY GIRL"
> *


EM HEM :yes: AAAND HOW :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

y'all need to stop posting those UNKNOWN links..thats annoying...I'm gonna get y'all a tutorial on how to do it right....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2008, 04:37 PM~11453188
> *y'all need to stop posting those UNKNOWN links..thats annoying...I'm gonna get y'all a tutorial on how to do it right....
> *


AIGHT, SKOOL US DEN LIL' ***** :uh:


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 02:34 PM~11453156
> *IT'S ALL GOOD YOUNGIN.  STAY TRUE.  TYRONE DAVIS "IN THE MOOD" IS THE CUT.  I ALWAYS BANG THAT AT NIGHT WHEN I'M ON THE HUNT FOR NEW PUSSAY!!
> *


LOL!!! Definitely be bumpin that one!!! Come thru low and slow and they will be looking!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

if the url looks like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCD24VQhGW4

then you delete all the red part as shown: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCD24VQhGW4

Now you only have the code:BCD24VQhGW4

now quote this post to see what i added to the front and bakc of the code 

Now you'll have this:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2008, 04:45 PM~11453257
> *if the url looks like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCD24VQhGW4
> 
> then you delete all the red part as shown:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCD24VQhGW4
> 
> Now you only have the code:BCD24VQhGW4
> 
> now quote this post to see what i added to the front and bakc of the code
> 
> Now you'll have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN EGG HEAD COMPUTER GEEK :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> IT'S ALL GOOD YOUNGIN.  STAY TRUE.  TYRONE DAVIS "IN THE MOOD" IS THE CUT.  I ALWAYS BANG THAT AT NIGHT WHEN I'M ON THE HUNT FOR NEW PUSSAY!!


HERE RIDE TO THIS FOR THAT..... :0 





[/quote]

is that better....


----------



## 187PURE

AIGHT, LET ME TAKE A CRACC AT IT


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN, THAT SHIT WORKED :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

sometimes the code is in the middle of the url but thats the only thing you need...delete all the rest. you got it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 27 2008, 04:50 PM~11453299
> *HERE RIDE TO THIS FOR THAT..... :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBb8YP41oAc
> *


YEAH TAKES ME BACK. I WAS JUST GETTIN HAIR ON MY BALLS WHEN THAT HIT CAME OUT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2008, 04:52 PM~11453318
> *sometimes the code is in the middle of the url but thats the only thing you need...delete all the rest. you got it.
> *


BLOGGING FOR DUMMIES


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

posts some pics muthafucca!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2008, 05:05 PM~11453454
> *posts some pics muthafucca!!!!
> *


LIKE I SAID, THE ROOF WON'T BE DONE TIL THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 12:40 PM~11452037
> *that's why I posted the O'Neal twins!!!!  "Smile" everybody needs this song in a time of mishap!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQpkti5f5qo&feature=related
> *


THE O'NEAL TWINS LIVED RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME A LONG TIME AGO HERE IN ST.LOUIS ONE OF THEM DIED RIP.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2008, 03:42 PM~11453795
> *VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*WHATS UP WITH UR AVI?????? LMAO*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:happysad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel you stupid!!! thought it was me posting


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 04:30 PM~11454270
> *Angel you stupid!!! thought it was me posting
> *


 hahahah you were all like wtf...sombody jacked my account!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ TWYST

Ya'll know Ridin is all FUN!!! Dippin in the Low-Low!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph4hYaXh67A&feature=related


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2008, 04:41 PM~11454396
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph4hYaXh67A&feature=related
> *


V!!! I was gonna post that one earlier!!!


----------



## DJ TWYST

As they say..... the show must go on!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEEPS MAN GOOD SONG UP ON THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!


CF U KNOW IM NOT GOOD AT THIS COMPUTER SHIT IM STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT SHIT HAHA .......


TWYST U NOT THAT YOUNG HOMIE SHIT GET N WHERE U FIT IN .......


----------



## cripn8ez

FOR SALE


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 11:16 AM~11451425
> *:yes:
> *



Let us cee it before you start lettin all your females hang out of it.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2008, 02:48 PM~11453279
> *DAMN EGG HEAD COMPUTER GEEK :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Damn that ****** a computer genius!!

My slow ass dial up computer I can post one reply every 7 minutes! :uh: 


My ipod is lookin real proper with some of these cutz I done forgot about...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11455190
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 27 2008, 09:21 PM~11455324
> *Damn that ****** a computer genius!!
> 
> My slow ass dial up computer I can post one reply every 7 minutes! :uh:
> My ipod is lookin real proper with some of these cutz I done forgot about...
> *



YO HOMIE I JUST TALK TO DOLLAR SHOOT ME SUM OF THOSE PICS FROM SWEEDEN CARS????????  


I HEARD MARV GOT A SHOP TOO :uh: THATS WEST UP HELL YA I STILL HEAR THINGS?????????  I KEEP UP ON ALL LOL.........  I KEEP MY HAND N THINGS :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Aug 27 2008, 05:55 PM~11455084-->
> 
> 
> 
> WEST GOOD PEEPS MAN GOOD SONG UP ON THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!
> CF U KNOW IM NOT GOOD AT THIS COMPUTER SHIT IM STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT SHIT HAHA .......
> TWYST U NOT THAT YOUNG HOMIE SHIT GET N WHERE U FIT IN .......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all good.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Aug 27 2008, 06:21 PM~11455324
> *Damn that ****** a computer genius!!
> 
> My slow ass dial up computer I can post one reply every 7 minutes! :uh:
> My ipod is lookin real proper with some of these cutz I done forgot about...
> *


u got a dman ipod and dial up...how u get yo'songs on it then?? I hope u ain't doin' a scotty on me!!!!!


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 27 2008, 05:55 PM~11455084
> *WEST GOOD PEEPS MAN GOOD SONG UP ON THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!
> CF U KNOW IM NOT GOOD AT THIS COMPUTER SHIT IM STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT SHIT HAHA .......
> TWYST U NOT THAT YOUNG HOMIE SHIT GET N WHERE U FIT IN .......
> *



True that!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 24 2004, 03:16 PM~2070629
> *:0
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

For the homie Snow...

s3o__WBdR1A&NR=1


----------



## DJ TWYST

A nightcap for ridin the strip or down the expressway!!! You have to be bumpin this!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

What's good wit it??



V......man my prayers are with you homie. You know the suffering is over though. Keep your head up


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 28 2008, 12:48 AM~11458448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blvd rod on the trunk of his lincoln,,majestics norwalk - so cal
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UERThpht1BI


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1GqoZxn6To

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l78TpOMgq44


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RK4mBumuek&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=103iyJFFg2A


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 27 2008, 08:16 PM~11455254
> *Let us cee it before you start lettin all your females hang out of it.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh most definitely


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 AM~11459168
> *What's good wit it??
> V......man my prayers are with you homie. You know the suffering is over though. Keep your head up
> *


OH YEAH DAMN, I HEARD. YOU KNOW YA BOY GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT YEAR WAS THIS?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

1988 8th grade. and ya my siss is sporting the curl..... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 28 2008, 01:44 PM~11461370
> *1988 8th grade. and ya my siss is sporting the curl.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN FUNDI, YOU LOOK JUST AS GOOFY THEN AS YOU DO NOW :0 

HMM.. '88 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR ME. I WAS 20 YEARS OLD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:53 AM~11461421
> *DAMN FUNDI, YOU LOOK JUST AS GOOFY THEN AS YOU DO NOW :0
> 
> HMM..  '88 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR ME.  I WAS 20 YEARS OLD
> *


 :0 

No wonder you listen to all that slow music when you drive....... Durn you'll all got receding hair lines... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:53 AM~11461421
> *
> 
> HMM..  '88 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR ME.  I WAS 20 YEARS OLD
> *


damn niccuh I was like 10, riding my mongoose and shit lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 28 2008, 01:56 PM~11461458
> *:0
> 
> No wonder you listen to all that slow music when you drive....... Durn you'll all got receding hair lines...  :biggrin:
> *


BUT SEE THE TRICK IS TO KEEP THAT SHIT CLOSE. MY BARBER ALREADY KNOWS TO GIVE ME A HUSTLER SOON AS I WALK IN THE DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 28 2008, 02:12 PM~11461636
> *damn niccuh I was like 10, riding my mongoose and shit lol
> *


88 WAS THE JACKING SEASON.. PATTIN POCKETS AND SNATCHIN GOLD CHAINS OFF THEM ****** NECKS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

88..was livin' on 62nd and hoover...sleepin' on the floor and takin' bird baths (no tub) waitin for mothers day to hit on the 1st. for that Tam's special mom would buy me. 

Darryl Gates had his batterram knocc'n all the houses down and crakc was at it's all time high. bloods and crips droppin' like flies. everybody got jakced for their nissan trukcs.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11462099
> *88..was livin' on 62nd and hoover...sleepin' on the floor and takin' bird baths (no tub) waitin for mothers day to hit on the 1st. for that Tam's special mom would buy me.
> 
> Darryl Gates had his batterram knocc'n all the houses down and crakc was at it's all time high. bloods and crips droppin' like flies. everybody got jakced for their nissan trukcs.
> *


I REMEMBER. 88 AND 89 WAS WILD


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 12:49 PM~11461998
> *BUT SEE THE TRICK IS TO KEEP THAT SHIT CLOSE.  MY BARBER ALREADY KNOWS TO GIVE ME A HUSTLER SOON AS I WALK IN THE DOOR :biggrin:
> *


Don't lie niccuh, you know you rocked the shagg back in the day :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11462099
> *88..was livin' on 62nd and hoover...sleepin' on the floor and takin' bird baths (no tub) waitin for mothers day to hit on the 1st. for that Tam's special mom would buy me.
> 
> Darryl Gates had his batterram knocc'n all the houses down and crakc was at it's all time high. bloods and crips droppin' like flies. everybody got jakced for their nissan trukcs.
> *


BOGARD (PJ WATTS) ORCHASTRATED THE TRUCE BECAUSE OF THIS. SADLY HE GOT SMOKED IN HIS OWN HOOD.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11462150
> *Don't lie niccuh, you know you rocked the shagg back in the day :0  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOHH SHIT!! :0 YEAH-YEAH-YEAH.. I WAS ROCCING THE SHAG BACK IN LIKE '82 :roflmao: 

THEY AINT LET ME GET A JERRY CURL BUT AT LEAST I COULD GET THAT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

the truce was between watts and compton...L.A. was still getin' it on...people dont talk about that for whatever reason.


----------



## 187PURE

I REMEMBER BACK IN '78 WHEN WE WAS SNATCHIN ****** KANGAROO TENNIS SHOES OFF THEY FEET. THEY USED TO KEEP GRIP IN THAT ZIPPER POCKET!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 03:12 PM~11462236
> *the truce was between watts and compton...L.A. was still getin' it on...people dont talk about that for whatever reason.
> *


A LOT OF BANGERS AINT HONOR THE TRUCE. ESPECIALLY CHEESE TOAST. I KNOW YOU'RE FAMILIAR WITH THAT CF.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

gotta go slave now...i'll come back in a minute.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 03:59 PM~11462099
> *88..was livin' on 62nd and hoover...sleepin' on the floor and takin' bird baths (no tub) waitin for mothers day to hit on the 1st. for that Tam's special mom would buy me.
> 
> Darryl Gates had his batterram knocc'n all the houses down and crakc was at it's all time high. bloods and crips droppin' like flies. everybody got jakced for their nissan trukcs.
> *



dam we must have stayed n the same house !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha :0 

but i didnt get no tams i got grilled cheese or breakfast for dinner???????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 28 2008, 03:20 PM~11462314
> *dam we must have stayed n the same house !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha :0
> 
> but i didnt get no tams i got grilled cheese or breakfast for dinner???????
> *


WHEN ONE TIME SNATCH A ***** UP OUT THE STREET AND TOSS YOU IN THAT BOX, THEY GIVE YOU A GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH AND ICE TEE. THE TEE WASN'T BAD THOUGH


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11462267
> *A LOT OF BANGERS AINT HONOR THE TRUCE.  ESPECIALLY CHEESE TOAST.  I KNOW YOU'RE FAMILIAR WITH THAT CF.
> *




:0 :0 :0 



shit the 80's i was full ahead no stoping with a curl or a fingure wave doing the damb thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  90's done deal my mark was made n concret fo life....

2004 new leaf wiser and better out look on things more posative fucc the dumb shit!!!!!!!!!!!!  


dont get it twisted im still the same ole G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 04:25 PM~11462358
> *WHEN ONE TIME SNATCH A ***** UP OUT THE STREET AND TOSS YOU IN THAT BOX, THEY GIVE YOU A GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH AND ICE TEE.  THE TEE WASN'T BAD THOUGH
> *




SHIT NOW U GET THAT SO CALLED MEAT SANDWITCH SMELLS LIKE PENASILION HAHA FUCC ALL THAT NO MORE 9000 FLOOR FOR ME LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 28 2008, 03:26 PM~11462363
> *:0  :0  :0
> shit the 80's i was full ahead no stoping with a curl or a fingure wave doing the damb thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  90's done deal my mark was made n concret fo life....
> 
> 2004 new leaf wiser and better out look on things more posative fucc the dumb shit!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dont get it twisted im still the same ole G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCC IT!! LET'S ROCC THE CURL AGAIN. RECEDING HAIRLINE OR NOT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 04:28 PM~11462387
> *FUCC IT!!  LET'S ROCC THE CURL AGAIN.  RECEDING HAIRLINE OR NOT
> *




HAHA IM DOWN........ LET ME GROW MY HAIR BACC 1ST THOUGH :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 28 2008, 03:28 PM~11462386
> *SHIT NOW U GET THAT SO CALLED MEAT SANDWITCH SMELLS LIKE PENASILION HAHA FUCC ALL THAT NO MORE 9000 FLOOR FOR ME LOL :biggrin:
> *


***** IT WAS LIKE A SLUMBER PARTY IN THAT CRIP MODULE WAS'NT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 27 2008, 08:13 AM~11449599
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHA.....I SEE YOU STOPPIN IN HURR AGAIN, CHANGE WE ASK.........""YES WE CAN"" :rofl:  uffin:
> *


You know the dealz...just goin down the road you help blaze


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 28 2008, 03:29 PM~11462399
> *HAHA IM DOWN........ LET ME GROW MY HAIR BACC 1ST THOUGH :angry:
> *


HEY ROGAINE, BIOTIN, FUKC IT.. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HA-HA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 12:51 PM~11462030
> *88 WAS THE JACKING SEASON.. PATTIN POCKETS AND SNATCHIN GOLD CHAINS OFF THEM ****** NECKS
> *


You ain't got to tell me. I went to DC 1012 dist.. had to put your money in your shoe and then some ***** would still jack you for your pens and pencils.. Shit I got a new back stolen on the play ground one time... ***** use to get the hustle on the lunch deserts and slushy day..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 04:29 PM~11462400
> ****** IT WAS LIKE A SLUMBER PARTY IN THAT CRIP MODULE WAS'NT IT :biggrin:
> *




HAHA SURE WAS BUT I DONT LIKE THEM PARTYS ANY MORE LOL :biggrin: THEN HAD TO GO ON THE ROOF AT LIKE 2 AM TILL BOUT 4 SUM THING IF U HAD COURT U WA FUCCED NO SLEEP FOR A WHILE THEN GET BACC FROM COURT BOUT 10 OR 11 MISSED CHOW FUCC THAT BAG FOOD THEY GIVE U, THEN ALL NEW BUT SAME SHIT THE NEXT DAY :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11462430
> *HAHA SURE WAS BUT I DONT LIKE THEM PARTYS ANY MORE LOL :biggrin: THEN HAD TO GO ON THE ROOF AT LIKE 2 AM TILL BOUT 4 SUM THING IF U HAD COURT U WA FUCCED NO SLEEP FOR A WHILE THEN GET BACC FROM COURT BOUT 10 OR 11 MISSED CHOW FUCC THAT BAG FOOD THEY GIVE U, THEN ALL NEW BUT SAME SHIT THE NEXT DAY :angry:
> *


FUKC IT.. LONG AS A ***** HAD SOME CHI-CHI, HOCKEY PUCKS, AND A SWAG.. SHEEIT ***** I WAS ON ONE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 04:31 PM~11462418
> *HEY ROGAINE, BIOTIN, FUKC IT.. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HA-HA
> *




I GOT SUM SPRAY PAINT THAT MATCHES MY HAIR I JUST STARTED GROWN MY HAIR BACC RIGHT NOW HAHA LOL NOT FO REALZ


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 28 2008, 03:31 PM~11462426
> *You ain't got to tell me. I went to DC 1012 dist.. had to put your money in your shoe and then some ***** would still jack you for your pens and pencils.. Shit I got a new back stolen on the play ground one time... ***** use to get the hustle on the lunch deserts and slushy day..
> *


 :twak: FOOL WHAT TINY LOC JACKS A ***** FOR PENCILS AND PENS. WE WAS GETTIN ****** FOR THEY BLUE BERRY MUFFINS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11462482
> *:twak: FOOL WHAT TINY LOC JACKS A ***** FOR PENCILS AND PENS.  WE WAS GETTIN ****** FOR THEY BLUE BERRY MUFFINS
> *



YEAH YEAH WHOOP WHOOOP...............



FUCC THAT THERE WHOLE PLATE.................... :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

IM OUT GOTTA FIX MY DUALLY ILL B BACC LATER LOC'S.........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 28 2008, 03:34 PM~11462461
> *I GOT SUM SPRAY PAINT THAT MATCHES MY HAIR I JUST STARTED GROWN  MY HAIR BACC RIGHT NOW HAHA LOL NOT FO REALZ
> *


HA HA, JUST DON'T DO THE COMB OVER LIKE BOB NEWHART OR BE ON SOME DANNY DEVITO SHIT WITH THAT HALF OF AFRO.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 01:36 PM~11462482
> *:twak: FOOL WHAT TINY LOC JACKS A ***** FOR PENCILS AND PENS.  WE WAS GETTIN ****** FOR THEY BLUE BERRY MUFFINS
> *


DC will jack you for anything , same as Milwakee *****'s. . :angry: I went to school with Deboi's .. Had bad Latin Kings in Milwakee. They would Jack you or make you use your lunch money to buy candy at the store for them...


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS HATNIN' BROTHAS...........


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm Bakc. baby's mama scooped me up..now I'm here at work get'n paid to BS with you foo's.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 04:08 PM~11462756
> *I'm Bakc. baby's mama scooped me up..now I'm here at work get'n paid to BS with you foo's.
> *


AINT NUTHIN LIKE A CUSHY JOB


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Aug 28 2008, 01:20 PM~11462314-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam we must have stayed n the same house !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha :0
> 
> but i didnt get no tams i got grilled cheese or breakfast for dinner???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah..but not on the 1st and 15th!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 01:25 PM~11462358
> *WHEN ONE TIME SNATCH A ***** UP OUT THE STREET AND TOSS YOU IN THAT BOX, THEY GIVE YOU A GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH AND ICE TEE.  THE TEE WASN'T BAD THOUGH
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember 1time gaffled me up on my way bakc from the pizza shop and actually took my slice after hemin' me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 01:28 PM~11462387
> *FUCC IT!!  LET'S ROCC THE CURL AGAIN.  RECEDING HAIRLINE OR NOT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit, i had the bakc combed afro like Bob Dylan.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Aug 28 2008, 01:31 PM~11462426
> *You ain't got to tell me. I went to DC 1012 dist.. had to put your money in your shoe and then some ***** would still jack you for your pens and pencils.. Shit I got a new back stolen on the play ground one time... ***** use to get the hustle on the lunch deserts and slushy day..
> *


foo's u from Glendale...stop doin' a scotty on us...u in the midst of real ni***s!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 04:13 PM~11462802
> *foo's u from Glendale...stop doin' a scotty on us...u in the midst of real ni***s!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Tyrone

Hello, fellas! It appears this topic is back on point.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 28 2008, 04:28 PM~11462913
> *Hello, fellas! It appears this topic is back on point.
> *


***** PLEEZ, I AINT SEEN YOU IN A MONTH OF SUNDAY.

WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 02:29 PM~11462921
> ****** PLEEZ, I AINT SEEN YOU IN A MONTH OF SUNDAY.
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU??
> *


x2...he ain't a lowrider no more!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 02:29 PM~11462921
> ****** PLEEZ, I AINT SEEN YOU IN A MONTH OF SUNDAY.
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU??
> *


You haven't seen me for a couple of reasons; 1. This topic has been so off that there's been no reason for me to post. 2. I've been preparing for my sons' return to Las Vegas. Getting him prepared for school.

What's good? I'm alive and I have my son.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 PM~11462935
> *x2...he ain't a lowrider no more!!!!
> *


Who said I was a lowrider? Can't be a lowrider unless you're actually out there driving a lowrider. I just happen to like them and know a little bit about them. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 28 2008, 04:38 PM~11463009
> *Who said I was a lowrider? Can't be a lowrider unless you're actually out there driving a lowrider. I just happen to like them and know a little bit about them.  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD TY. LOWRIDING IS FROM THE HEART. SOME ****** THAT GOT RIDAS AINT EVEN REAL LOWRIDERS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 28 2008, 04:35 PM~11462984
> *You haven't seen me for a couple of reasons; 1. This topic has been so off that there's been no reason for me to post. 2. I've been preparing for my sons' return to Las Vegas. Getting him prepared for school.
> 
> What's good? I'm alive and I have my son.
> *


WHAT GRADE?


----------



## 187PURE

AND OH YEAH.. TY, JUST FOR THE RECORD MUTHAFUCKA I MEASURED MY MOONROOF. IT'S 44 FROM DOOR TO DOOR AND 48 DIAGONALLY. THAT'S WHAT I WAS TRYNA TELL YALL... BUT YOU DON'T HEAR ME THOUGH!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 02:51 PM~11463125
> *WHAT GRADE?
> *


Tenth grade.


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A HIT ME AND THE HOMEBOYS USED TO KICC IT TO BACK IN THE DAY, DRINKING 40s ALL DAY. WE USED TO DRINK 64 ozs CEFORE THEY TOOK 'EM OFF THE MARKET


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 03:01 PM~11463207
> *AND OH YEAH.. TY, JUST FOR THE RECORD MUTHAFUCKA I MEASURED MY MOONROOF. IT'S 44 FROM DOOR TO DOOR AND 48 DIAGONALLY.  THAT'S WHAT I WAS TRYNA TELL YALL... BUT YOU DON'T HEAR ME THOUGH!!
> *


 :roflmao: OK. Cool. As I was telling you, though, it would fit. Don't know why you were so concerned with it's dimensions. As long as it fits, you're good.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 28 2008, 05:08 PM~11463271
> *Tenth grade.
> *


2 more years til college buddy boy. Are you thinking bout building a low then?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11463288
> *:roflmao: OK. Cool. As I was telling you, though, it would fit. Don't know why you were so concerned with it's dimensions. As long as it fits, you're good.
> *


WELL YA KNOW HOW IGNANT I CAN BE. I WANTED TO MAKE SURE ME AND MY HOMEBOYS HAD ENOUGH ROOM TO HANG LIQOUR OUT THE MAWFUCKA WHILE I'M THREE WHEELING.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 03:11 PM~11463293
> *2 more years til college buddy boy.  Are you thinking bout building a low then?
> *


Don't know. Money dictates everything. And I don't have it.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 03:13 PM~11463313
> *WELL YA KNOW HOW IGNANT I CAN BE.  I WANTED TO MAKE SURE ME AND MY HOMEBOYS HAD ENOUGH ROOM TO HANG LIQOUR OUT THE MAWFUCKA WHILE I'M THREE WHEELING.
> *


Once it's installed and you sit inside the car, you'll be amazed at how large it is.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Here's the apt. at 6118 S. hoover st. where I grew up in the 80's...still looks the same till this day. all it is is a room and a smal kitchen...bullets use to hit that front wall everydamn weekend and almost peeled moms and pops wig bakc more than a few times!!1


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Dinner time....... I cook!!!!.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 27 2008, 06:47 PM~11455574
> *YO HOMIE I JUST TALK TO DOLLAR SHOOT ME SUM OF THOSE PICS FROM SWEEDEN CARS????????
> I HEARD MARV GOT A SHOP TOO :uh: THATS WEST UP HELL YA I STILL HEAR THINGS?????????  I KEEP UP ON ALL LOL.........  I KEEP MY HAND N THINGS :0
> *



Fo sure I'll post them when I get back to work they on that comp.

I cee you keep yo ears to the street~..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

u got a dman ipod and dial up...how u get yo'songs on it then?? I hope u ain't doin' a scotty on me!!!!!
[/quote]

:roflmao: ..nah I got dsl, but my comp is outdated and move slow azz hell...

I think my kids done put some viruses on it..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 28 2008, 07:11 AM~11459300
> *
> *



Damn that ***** look young there. If I'm not mistaken he on vacation right now..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 28 2008, 12:51 PM~11462030
> *88 WAS THE JACKING SEASON.. PATTIN POCKETS AND SNATCHIN GOLD CHAINS OFF THEM ****** NECKS
> *



U was living out here in 88..187 pure??


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 03:45 PM~11463654
> *Here's the apt. at 6118 S. hoover st. where I grew up in the 80's...still looks the same till this day. all it is is a room and a smal kitchen...bullets use to hit that front wall everydamn weekend and almost peeled moms and pops wig bakc more than a few times!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn CF how u do that.... :roflmao: 

Nicuuh straight posted his old spizzot with the graphics :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 28 2008, 06:50 AM~11459168
> *What's good wit it??
> V......man my prayers are with you homie. You know the suffering is over though. Keep your head up
> *



Dont know what U going thru Double Vee, but the Lord will cee you thru it.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 28 2008, 03:20 PM~11463385
> *Once it's installed and you sit inside the car, you'll be amazed at how large it is.
> *


 you gonna be l'ridin' when you 50!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 02:13 PM~11462802
> *yeah..but not on the 1st and 15th!!!!
> I remember 1time gaffled me up on my way bakc from the pizza shop and actually took my slice after hemin' me up.
> shit, i had the bakc combed afro like Bob Dylan.
> foo's u from Glendale...stop doin' a scotty on us...u in the midst of real ni***s!
> *


what the fuck you talking about!!!!!!!! you're a ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

u lucky I ain't got your address old man!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 06:57 PM~11465420
> *you gonna be l'ridin' when you 50!
> *


 :uh: You just don't get it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wats up with soul 2 soul cc? lifes the ghetto cc??


----------



## BlackDawg

Whatupdoe, my brothers!


----------



## pitbull166

WHAT IT DO BROTHAS. GOT IT GIVE IT UP 2 THA COMPTONS FINEST. AND THA OLD SCHOOL BROTHAS WHO WAS RIDIN BEFORE I WAS A TG. IN THE NUTTY BLOCC AREA. BIG MIKE. LE ROY. OG TWIN (RIP). OG PERSEY. DWIGHT. C.BO. BITTER CHILD (RIP). PUNCHIE. AND ANY NUTTY I FORGOT. 166 OUT.


----------



## Eazy

A lil pic for you Scotty..........


----------



## Eazy

Me, My Cuzz, My Brotha from anotha, and the O G Big Chris........STL Lowridin still please believe me!


----------



## Eazy

Get this thread craccin with some STL LOVE.......keepin it in tha Streets! ForEver in A DAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

My ***** Pookie from Playtime CC WHat up ***** get in here!!!


----------



## Eazy

We keep the GAngsta fronts on'em.....


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

ST. LOUIS UNITED......JUST A FEW OF THEM LOW LOWS...


----------



## pitbull166

MY HOMIE BLUE SAID YALL DO IT BIG IN THE LOU. LOOKIN CLEAN. CANT WAIT TO THROW THE CASTLE GRILL ON MY 81 COUPE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 10:23 PM~11468005
> *u lucky I ain't got your address old man!!!!!!
> *


you wouldn't do shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm off to L.A. get at me!!!!!!!! or hit me on the chirp 103*323*4443 if you wanna meet at the shop let me know!! Fundi I have my digital camera so I'll be taking pics just for you!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 PM~11462935
> *x2...he ain't a lowrider no more!!!!
> *


and you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ****** please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11461370
> *1988 8th grade. and ya my siss is sporting the curl.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** had titties back then!!!!!!! training bra ass *****!!!!!!!!! good one Fundi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

stl lowriding the right way :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 29 2008, 10:48 AM~11471281
> *stl lowriding the right way :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

do any body know where to get 62-64 rear taillights with the chevy bowtie in the middle??????????? i seen then in japan all the time, but cant find none herein the states  :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11471433
> *do any body know where to get 62-64 rear taillights with the chevy bowtie in the middle??????????? i seen then in japan all the time, but cant find none herein the states   :angry:
> *


call me


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Aug 29 2008, 11:31 AM~11470687
> *MY HOMIE BLUE SAID YALL DO IT BIG IN THE LOU. LOOKIN CLEAN. CANT WAIT TO THROW THE CASTLE GRILL ON MY 81 COUPE.
> *



Right on cuzz! We try to keep it united in the Lou homie. Shit you, I can't wait to throw my castle grill on my 82 COUPE !!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 29 2008, 12:48 PM~11471281
> *stl lowriding the right way :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW IT CUZZIN! Waz been hap'n G?


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2008, 01:28 PM~11471619
> *Right on cuzz!  We try to keep it united in the Lou homie.  Shit you, I can't wait to throw my castle grill on my 82 COUPE !!!!
> *


RIGHT ON CUZ!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 29 2008, 10:37 AM~11471182
> *I'm off to L.A. get at me!!!!!!!!  or hit me on the chirp  103*323*4443  if you wanna meet at the shop let me know!! Fundi I have my digital camera so I'll be taking pics just for you!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: Be in them..


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## chevy_boy

*WHAT IT DO BROTHAS IT'S FRIDAY 3 DAY WEEKEND!!!!! *


----------



## Eazy

Damn right chevy-boy! Pookie from Playtime CC dippin last Sunday


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Aug 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11471433-->
> 
> 
> 
> do any body know where to get 62-64 rear taillights with the chevy bowtie in the middle??????????? i seen then in japan all the time, but cant find none herein the states   :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their in the classic industries catalog.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Aug 29 2008, 12:10 PM~11471935
> *:scrutinize: Be in them..
> *


 lol


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2008, 12:32 PM~11472111
> *Damn right chevy-boy!  Pookie from Playtime CC dippin last Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE YA!!!


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 29 2008, 01:31 PM~11472090
> *WHAT IT DO BROTHAS IT'S FRIDAY 3 DAY WEEKEND!!!!!
> *


man who the fuck you tellin!! Damn I need a break


----------



## lowridinboyz

what up fellas thank gudness its friday


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

What hatnin' Anteazy!...like those pics.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 29 2008, 02:20 PM~11471547
> *call me
> *


pm me your number dvb


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2008, 02:29 PM~11471629
> *YOU KNOW IT CUZZIN!  Waz been hap'n G?
> *


sup homie, im just takin it e z for right now, my baby drop in november some time so im excited and nervouse at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 29 2008, 05:56 PM~11473732
> *What hatnin' Anteazy!...like those pics.
> *



*What up G! Thanks man, just doing my thang! Whaz good wit you though?*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2008, 04:03 PM~11473777
> *What up G!  Thanks man, just doing my thang!  Whaz good wit you though?
> *


Right on...

I put my engine on hold till next month cuzz one of the club's members gave me a deal on some pumps he decided not to use. Their tripple plated, engraved, square dumps, hardlined with water faucet slowdowns with the OG prestolite motors ready to drop in. I'll post picks when I pick them up next week. :biggrin: 

after that, I'll get on the engine then over to the painter so they can cut/buff it out for the pinstriper. tryin' to push for New Years.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 29 2008, 06:08 PM~11473815
> *Right on...
> 
> I put my engine on hold till next month cuzz one of the club's members gave me a deal on some pumps he decided not to use. Their tripple plated, engraved, square dumps, hardlined with water faucet slowdowns with the OG prestolite motors ready to drop in. I'll post picks when I pick them up next week.  :biggrin:
> 
> after that, I'll get on the engine then over to the painter so they can cut/buff it out for the pinstriper. tryin' to push for New Years.
> *



*YEah Yeah! Let me C dem pics when you get'em cuzz*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fa'sho..I'll post'em up.


----------



## cripn8ez

NEW CUTTY PROJECT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bleu marble?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HOPE U REPAINT IT AND PUT A EURO FRONT ON LOL WITH 13S N DROULICS :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 29 2008, 08:42 PM~11474427
> *HOPE U REPAINT IT AND PUT A EURO FRONT ON LOL WITH 13S N DROULICS :biggrin:
> *



FO SHO "PROJECT" LOL IT CAME WIF THEM RIMS ITS GONNA B MY WIFIES CAR BUT DAILY FOR NOW DUALLY KILLING MY POCCETS :angry: GETTING 13 TUESDAY :biggrin:


----------



## DJ TWYST

Had to take a break from working to post this one!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 29 2008, 08:58 PM~11474536
> *FO SHO "PROJECT" LOL IT CAME WIF THEM RIMS ITS GONNA B MY WIFIES CAR BUT DAILY FOR NOW DUALLY KILLING MY POCCETS :angry: GETTING 13 TUESDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Got this chrome mini whammy for sale...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427890


----------



## DJ TWYST

Good Morning to all my Black Brotha's and Brown Brotha's!!! Just know that everything is gonna be alright today!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i miss wendell...where he at?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2008, 06:25 PM~11479714
> *i miss wendell...where he at?
> *




OJ COME OUT WHERE EVA U ARE??????????????? :uh: 




BUMP THIS IN UR RIDE!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_b1h3uPouU


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2008, 03:25 PM~11479714
> *i miss wendell...where he at?
> *


clearing his head still and taking pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I got pics you bitches!!!!!! but who wanna hop against this Caddy I'm tryin to sell!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11480776
> *I got pics you bitches!!!!!!
> *













Posting pics....

1. you need to be in them.
2. Current date material or you in them..
3. Same tags of so called stuff you have...
4. You really need to be in them..
5. No men.... Post your chic not other Male LIL members!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'll be glad when this is over :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11481129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting pics....
> 
> 1. you need to be in them.
> 2. Current date material or you in them..
> 3. Same tags of so called stuff you have...
> 4. You really need to be in them..
> 5. No men.... Post your chic not other Male LIL members!!!!
> *


lol...add some more fundi!!!


----------



## pitbull166

ANY COMPTONS FINEST IN HERE.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2008, 08:27 PM~11481206
> *lol...add some more fundi!!!
> *


On on parol. I don't want a snitch to rat me out for another month... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 30 2008, 08:55 PM~11481330
> *On on parol. I don't want a snitch to rat me out for another month... :0
> *


 there you go again talk'n the nut shit fatso :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Aug 30 2008, 08:45 PM~11481290
> *ANY COMPTONS FINEST IN HERE.
> *


 pics but no members.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2008, 09:03 PM~11481372
> *there you go again talk'n the nut shit fatso :uh:
> *


No I am on good turms fool.. There's a rat among this thread.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 30 2008, 09:10 PM~11481397
> *No I am on good turms fool.. There's a rat among this thread.
> *


30 day suspension thanks to a baby.........  he was ratted out....Hoodwinked.... black balled..... crab syndrome........


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: TTT for a safe holiday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11481129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting pics....
> 
> 1. you need to be in them.
> 2. Current date material or you in them..
> 3. Same tags of so called stuff you have...
> 4. You really need to be in them..
> 5. No men.... Post your chic not other Male LIL members!!!!
> *


SHUT UP STUPID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 31 2008, 08:09 PM~11486044
> *SHUT UP STUPID!!!!!!!!!
> *


  You phone pics suck... that's deff a LA Car.. You guys do the same old stuff. Purple and Gold.. Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 31 2008, 08:31 PM~11486198
> * You phone pics suck... that's deff a LA Car.. You guys do the same old stuff. Purple and Gold.. Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 Phone pics succ...u ain't got a damn camera foo...take you ass to walmart and get one..their like $60.00 :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2008, 08:33 PM~11486210
> *Phone pics succ...u ain't got a damn camera foo...take you ass to walmart and get one..their like $60.00 :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hell sale them gates and get a Polaroid. You on the coast. damn Jap stuff should be dirt cheap on the pier.... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i hope he went to the SD show today....his club went and he lives down there......


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2008, 08:44 PM~11486280
> *i hope he went to the SD show today....his club went and he lives down there......
> *















It sucked around here. nasty rain and bad T storms no ridding for any of this coast. Maybe Monday..


----------



## Dirt422

Wussup folks! cripn, CF....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

sup loco!...I got some new pics soon of my pumps!


----------



## fundimotorsports

..


----------



## fundimotorsports

On point tonight!!!!!!!!! I saw Wendell , 187 , and Tru rocking them threads on the line..


----------



## fundimotorsports

Morning nice day out.... :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BB7kUUKVN0&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NOT PHONE PICS DUMMIES!!!!!!!!!!!! SUN WAS TOO BRIGHT!!!! AND FUNDI YOU AIN'T BUILT SHIT BUT A SORCORER MACHINE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:42 AM~11489543
> *
> 
> 
> *



 ...nice! What year is that green car with the engine?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:37 AM~11489523
> *NOT PHONE PICS DUMMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!  SUN WAS TOO BRIGHT!!!!  AND FUNDI YOU AIN'T BUILT SHIT BUT A SORCORER MACHINE
> *


Looks like polaroid or those camera's where you put a hot ass flash on the side.... You need a digital fool!!!!!!!!! you still not in them... Or anybody...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

the car with the motor is a '61!!! next week I'll have the motor done. Fungus how can I be in the pics if I'm taking them dummy? and the camera is digital


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE U GO WIF THE GOLD ONES ITS DIRTY BUT IM BOUT TO WASH IT RIGHT NOW BETTER PIC LATER











NEW PROJECT


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 1 2008, 02:31 PM~11490971-->
> 
> 
> 
> the car with the motor is a '61!!!  next week I'll have the motor done.  Fungus how can I be in the pics if I'm taking them dummy?  and the camera is  digital
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Gal or man can hit the button.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2008, 02:32 PM~11490978
> *HERE U GO WIF THE GOLD ONES ITS DIRTY BUT IM BOUT TO WASH IT RIGHT NOW BETTER PIC LATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW PROJECT
> *


I think if you get rid of the top you might can work that paint.. But I really have to see it in person.. You need to roll in OCT. to our GTG or Freakshow.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:37 AM~11489523
> *NOT PHONE PICS DUMMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!  SUN WAS TOO BRIGHT!!!!  AND FUNDI YOU AIN'T BUILT SHIT BUT A SORCORER MACHINE
> *



what is that then? a 1.4 megapixel? I give u a B- for trying at least!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

why the cadillac got bowtie chips on the spokes :biggrin: ill hit you soon dvb thanks:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 03:04 PM~11491168
> *what is that then? a 1.4 megapixel? I give u a B- for trying at least!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Shits like a my little pony my first digital camera and shit. I thought this cat was payed. his 2 Lex , 2 Homes , and foot ball teams....


----------



## FiveNine619

Will's 70 impala Straight Game CC San Diego


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that 70 sicc as hell, sg reppin sd


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I have these OG chevy valve covers 4 sale...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428291


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2008, 09:03 PM~11494150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a new c.c. or they been around awhile...what's the 'fa' mean
:dunno:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2008, 02:31 PM~11490971
> *the car with the motor is a '61!!!  next week I'll have the motor done.  Fungus how can I be in the pics if I'm taking them dummy?  and the camera is  digital
> *



Is that yours or a customers. I got a homie gettin a 61 done with a color just like that..... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 1 2008, 03:35 PM~11491331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Shits like a my little pony my first digital camera and shit. I thought this cat was payed. his 2 Lex , 2 Homes , and foot ball teams....
> *


I shot directly in the sun stupid!!! do I have to repeat myself again Buford?


----------



## TRUDAWG

major changes coming to the foe!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm keeping the dayton Caddy knockoffs!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Bout to throw some rims on this bi**h......What ya'll think 13's / 14's ?

I know 13"s tend to mess up the tranny, and I do be on the highway frequently.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 1 2008, 10:29 PM~11494877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major changes coming to the foe!!!
> *


sure thing E-40!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 1 2008, 10:29 PM~11494877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major changes coming to the foe!!!
> *




Looks good how it is....


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:32 PM~11494894
> *sure thing E-40!!!!!!
> *


if I had a nick for everytime I heard that, I'd have bird by now :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Sep 1 2008, 10:29 PM~11494877-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major changes coming to the foe!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1' should be to photo shop that dude out the pic.... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Sep 1 2008, 10:32 PM~11494892
> *Bout to throw some rims on this bi**h......What ya'll think 13's / 14's ?
> 
> I know 13"s tend to mess up the tranny, and I do be on the highway frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please don't make that look like all the rest. Keep that shit the way it is. Bad ass car.. Those rims and tires set-it off and make it stand out...


----------



## Dirt422

Please don't make that look like all the rest. Keep that shit the way it is. Bad ass car.. Those rims and tires set-it off and make it stand out... 
[/quote]


Have to switch it up now & then.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Get some 13s for it. If you really do a lot of highway driving like me, then 14s. But heck, even I wanna switch to 13s now.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> Please don't make that look like all the rest. Keep that shit the way it is. Bad ass car.. Those rims and tires set-it off and make it stand out...


Have to switch it up now & then.... :biggrin:
[/quote]
I really like the OG look.. Those tires are worth more them some wires.. Plus go with the car. Like a Sunday drive..



> Get some 13s for it. If you really do a lot of highway driving like me, then 14s. But heck, even I wanna switch to 13s now.


I ride 14" during the week. and my 13" when it's just me and cruz time.. These ole country high riders always get that stupid look when I ride by layed out. Hatting on my 4 spare tires.. :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 1 2008, 11:17 PM~11495100
> *#1' should be to photo shop that dude out the pic.... :biggrin:
> Please don't make that look like all the rest. Keep that shit the way it is. Bad ass car.. Those rims and tires set-it off and make it stand out...
> *


shut yo' big buford hamburger special ass up!!!!....Dirt need some twistas on his hit!!...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 1 2008, 10:32 PM~11494892
> *Bout to throw some rims on this bi**h......What ya'll think 13's / 14's ?
> 
> I know 13"s tend to mess up the tranny, and I do be on the highway frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


way too real wit that...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:30 PM~11494883
> *I'm keeping the dayton Caddy knockoffs!!!!!!
> *


 aint no such thing old man!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 1 2008, 10:29 PM~11494877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major changes coming to the foe!!!
> *


 what did u decide on changing?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 06:54 AM~11495994
> *shut yo' big buford hamburger special ass up!!!!....Dirt need some twistas on his hit!!...
> *


Whats twist about wire wheels on another Imp..  It looks way OG with those Cokers..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2008, 10:18 PM~11494812
> *I shot directly in the sun stupid!!!  do I have to repeat myself again Buford?
> *












I tried to get a pic of my new wheel chips for you'll. damn sum messing my digital camera up.... :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

true but hoes see that shit and they think dirt is some old man on his way bacc from church...plus dirt looks real old too!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 07:07 AM~11496035
> *true but hoes see that shit and they think dirt is some old man on his way bacc from church...plus dirt looks real old too!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


On special things I would ride those wides..... Forget Hoes!!!!!!!! I rather have a woman with class or a rider check me out. At least she'll be on the side of the road with you if anything happens.. tools in hand.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Kathy Bates changes tires and gots class?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 07:33 AM~11496152
> *Kathy Bates changes tires and gots class?
> *


Okay fat boy. No she stays at home.. But she does give me a allowance... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm goin to sleep...ttyl fundi


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 07:43 AM~11496199
> *I'm goin to sleep...ttyl fundi
> *


 :cheesy: 

You ate too many pork taco's... Your going into labor from labor day fool.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 06:55 AM~11495999
> *aint no such thing old man!!!!
> *


HOW WOULD YOU KNOW!! YOU NEVER BUILT A CAR!!!! YOU BETTER CHECK DAYTONS AND SEE MY OLD BROUGHAM ON THERE!! THEY DON'T MAKE THEM ANYMORE STUPID ASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 07:33 AM~11496152
> *Kathy Bates changes tires and gots class?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck you "D"!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 10:26 AM~11496384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 08:26 AM~11496384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


Okay you opened up your mouth again..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 2 2008, 12:25 AM~11495355
> *Get some 13s for it. If you really do a lot of highway driving like me, then 14s. But heck, even I wanna switch to 13s now.
> *


Yeah dats the whole think right there, I'll hop on the highway in a minute! and I would hate to have to get the o/g tranny rebuilt too soon.. :uh: 

Oh well decsision bout to be made in a week....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 07:07 AM~11496035
> *true but hoes see that shit and they think dirt is some old man on his way bacc from church...plus dirt looks real old too!
> *



:roflmao: ...fool I dont look dat old...these little young honey's still be trying to push up on this O/Geeee :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 08:27 AM~11496393
> *Okay you opened up your mouth again..
> *


no I posted


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BIG EAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 11:10 AM~11497655
> *no I posted
> *





> *'The happiest people don't have the best of everything, they just
> make the best of everything that they have.' *



:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.myspace.com/sdznc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 06:07 AM~11496035
> *true but hoes see that shit and they think dirt is some old man on his way bacc from church...plus dirt looks real old too!
> *


You're kidding right? I ain't trying to make Dirt feel special, but that fool is the youngest looking 39 year old I've seen. I thought he was 30.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 2 2008, 09:56 AM~11497536
> *Yeah dats the whole think right there, I'll hop on the highway in a minute! and I would hate to have to get the o/g tranny rebuilt too soon.. :uh:
> 
> Oh well decsision bout to be made in a week....
> *


It'll look good either way. Plus you can go back and forth with the OG wheels.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 11:21 AM~11497740
> *http://www.myspace.com/sdznc
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


See I was going to be nice but you pulled it out...


I SMELL BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 2 2008, 01:22 PM~11497754
> *You're kidding right? I ain't trying to make Dirt feel special, but that fool is the youngest looking 39 year old I've seen. I thought he was 30.
> *


most black people age good anyway


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11498350
> *most black people age good anyway
> *


 why u look like a gangster Roger then?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 03:04 PM~11498521
> *why u look like a gangster Roger then?
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 2 2008, 11:41 AM~11497905
> *See I was going to be nice but you pulled it out...
> we're trying to be positive in here fool ass!!!!! but if you want to clown take it to off topic loser!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 01:04 PM~11498521
> *why u look like a gangster Roger then?
> *


why you look like los lobos....................


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 03:04 PM~11498521
> *why u look like a gangster Roger then?
> *


***** I'M GANGSTA GRANNY :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2008, 02:10 PM~11499035
> ****** I'M GANGSTA GRANNY :cheesy:
> *


you are a bitch! post pics of the roof ho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

NOdErWzoYYo&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 04:11 PM~11499041
> *you are a bitch!  post pics of the roof ho!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT STILL AINT READY *****! THE HOMIE SAID HE WANT TO TAKE HIS TIME WITH IT. I AINT TRIPPIN' THOUGH. LONG AS I GET IT BACK BEFORE THE WEEKEND.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 01:12 PM~11497666
> *BIG EAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up fool!!!!! Got some work done on the frame this past Saturday


----------



## Eazy

I dare somebody tell me pics or it didn't happen! I dare you ******! LOL!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 2 2008, 02:28 PM~11499201
> *What up fool!!!!!  Got some work done on the frame this past Saturday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

pics fool or it didn't happen!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 04:31 PM~11499232
> *pics fool or it didn't happen!!!!!!!
> *



I got you cuzz, I got you. Hold up a minute G......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

c'mon Cuzz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11499287
> *c'mon Cuzz!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** BE PATIENT, DAMN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2008, 02:37 PM~11499295
> ****** BE PATIENT, DAMN
> *


allright Fundi jr.!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

SHIFTING GEARS A LITTLE BIT: AINT FREEWAY RICKY ROSS SUPPOSED TO TOUCH DOWN SOON?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 04:38 PM~11499305
> *allright Fundi jr.!!!!!!
> *


***** NOW YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11499287-->
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon Cuzz!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they dloading cuzz!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 2 2008, 04:37 PM~11499295
> ****** BE PATIENT, DAMN
> *


LOL right on!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2008, 02:40 PM~11499325
> ****** NOW YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP!!
> *


and what you gonna do about it little *****???????


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 2 2008, 08:11 AM~11496306-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW WOULD YOU KNOW!! YOU NEVER BUILT A CAR!!!!  YOU BETTER CHECK DAYTONS AND SEE MY OLD BROUGHAM ON THERE!! THEY DON'T MAKE THEM ANYMORE STUPID ASS!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 2 2008, 08:26 AM~11496384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 08:27 AM~11496392
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 2 2008, 11:10 AM~11497655
> *no I posted
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 2 2008, 11:21 AM~11497740
> *http://www.myspace.com/sdznc
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 01:50 PM~11498846
> *we're trying to be positive in here fool ass!!!!! but if you want to clown take it to off topic loser!!!!!!
> *



Yet again you step in your self BS!!!!!!!!!!!!! You said the words not me..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 04:43 PM~11499353
> *and what you gonna do about it little *****???????
> *


POSE HANGING OUT THE MOONROOF, CLUTCHING MY NUTS AND RAISING MY MIDDLE FINGER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 02:46 PM~11499380
> *Yet again you step in your self BS!!!!!!!!!!!!! You said the words not me..
> *


that was meant towards Angel you dumb ass! mind your own business!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

nice work Big Loc Eazy!!!!!! you need to do a frame for 187Pure's punk ass!!!!!!! his shit is fucked up!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 2 2008, 02:39 PM~11499316-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIFTING GEARS A LITTLE BIT:  AINT FREEWAY RICKY ROSS SUPPOSED TO TOUCH DOWN SOON?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a fukc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 2 2008, 02:47 PM~11499393
> *that was meant towards Angel you dumb ass! mind your own business!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt even fukc with u today..why u trippin' og?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Sep 2 2008, 03:03 PM~11499554
> *Got the engine out of there a while ago and and locked in one side of the frame..
> 
> *


Good work Anteazy...see wendell, thast what u need to be doin'...taking pics and put'n in work get'n dirty...ole' Jergens lotion hands havin' ass!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 04:00 PM~11500086
> *Who gives a fukc...
> I didnt even fukc with u today..why u trippin' og?
> Good work Anteazy...see wendell, thast what u need to be doin'...taking pics and put'n in work get'n dirty...ole' Jergens lotion hands havin' ass!!!!!
> *


fuck you tres flores!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 2 2008, 11:22 AM~11497754
> *You're kidding right? I ain't trying to make Dirt feel special, but that fool is the youngest looking 39 year old I've seen. I thought he was 30.
> *



Good looking FCE.....they just hating cuz a niccuh still looking young and they all old and decrepted (sp)... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

don't put chains on that caddy Eazy!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this is how it's supposed to look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I always roll D's!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/gallery/lo...dercars019.html


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 02:47 PM~11499393
> *that was meant towards Angel you dumb ass! mind your own business!!!!!!!!!
> *













 Looks good Ant. I'm glad some one is posting progress pics.. That's a good week.. You knocked that shit out..  ..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

post some roadmaster pics


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 05:50 PM~11500970
> *post some roadmaster pics
> *


I do every time I do something.. I been working on the Beemer and I posted my box of German front end upgrades , brakes , sensors , trans chips..  I was even in them.. next ?...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol..

Bradford vs. Buford


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11501031
> *I do every time I do something..  I been working on the Beemer and I posted my box of German front end upgrades , brakes , sensors , trans chips..   I was even in them.. next ?...
> *


how about you work on shutting up, since you ain't no "lowrider"


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 2 2008, 06:00 PM~11501070-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol..
> 
> Bradford vs. Buford
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya but at least i can post pics of my real home , my cars , and Famly..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 06:01 PM~11501074
> *how about you work on shutting up, since you ain't no "lowrider"
> *


 Do you even have a car nehja ?.. :uh: I could care less for a tittle shit head.It's about ridding and chilling with good peeps and building what ever your self... So I guess you can go....


----------



## Devious Sixty8




----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 08:08 PM~11501138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya but at least i can post pics of my real home , my cars , and Famly..
> Do you even have a car nehja ?.. :uh:  I could care less for a tittle shit head.It's about ridding and chilling with good peeps and building what ever your self... So I guess you can go....
> *


nobody wants to see pics of your ugly white crackhead lookin wife.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 06:14 PM~11501196
> *nobody wants to see pics of your ugly white crackhead lookin wife.
> *


 :uh: You need to leave..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

U GUYS COOL IT...WHERES WENDELL?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 06:25 PM~11501305
> *U GUYS COOL IT...WHERES WENDELL?
> *


Dinner time on that coast.. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 08:17 PM~11501219
> * :tears:  You need to leave..
> *


fine.. see only brothas welcome here.. even if they ain't "lowriders"


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 07:42 PM~11500906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Ant. I'm glad some one is posting progress pics.. That's a good week.. You knocked that shit out..  ..
> *



Thanks G....


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 08:32 PM~11501372
> *fine..  see only brothas welcome here..  even if they ain't "lowriders"
> *



You good in here, just bring the positive homie


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 06:32 PM~11501372
> *fine..  see only brothas welcome here..  even if they ain't "lowriders"
> *


WTF are you talking about. 


> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 2 2008, 06:37 PM~11501431
> *Thanks G....
> *


Ya looks like you got some blood into it.. One day I'll be there. right now just up and down , and nice paint on my roadmaster.. Engine , and other performance stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ--

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 08:32 PM~11501372
> *fine..  see only brothas welcome here..  even if they ain't "lowriders"
> *



that's racist


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 2 2008, 08:38 PM~11501435
> *You good in here, just bring the positive homie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Sep 2 2008, 06:45 PM~11501507-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's racist
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 06:46 PM~11501519
> *:uh:
> *


See you just wanted to troll... Now you will be banned to Wendell Scotty status..


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 08:49 PM~11501542
> *
> See you just wanted to troll... No you will be banned to Wendell status..
> *


actually, i was trying to make a valid point. an SUV is NOT a lowrider. maybe you can save up and work on a real lowrider. if your hearts really in it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

he's got a lowrider now.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 06:50 PM~11501550
> *actually, i was trying to make a valid point.  an SUV is NOT a lowrider.  maybe you can save up and work on a real lowrider.  if your hearts really in it.
> *



OKAY SINCE YOU ARE SLOW IN THE HEAD i WILL WRITE THIS BIG FOR YOU!!!! I HAVE NEVER STATED TO BE A LOWRIDER!!!!! GO AND CHECK STUPID ASS... I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A FULL SIZE WITH JUICE. :uh: 


NOW ON A NEW NOTE SINCE YOU ARE REALLY STUPID AND DON'T KNOW SHIT.. GO SEE WHAT SCOTTY POSTED AND THEN OPEN YOUR IGNORANT MOUTH. OTHERWISE GET OUT OF THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 08:46 PM~11501519
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ--

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 08:50 PM~11501550
> *actually, i was trying to make a valid point.  an SUV is NOT a lowrider.  maybe you can save up and work on a real lowrider.  if your hearts really in it.
> *


tell em how you feel about chicken


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Sep 2 2008, 07:00 PM~11501657-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 07:00 PM~11501659
> *tell em  how you feel about chicken
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 2 2008, 08:56 PM~11501617-->
> 
> 
> 
> he's got a lowrider now.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 09:00 PM~11501659
> *tell em  how you feel about chicken
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 07:05 PM~11501706
> *:0
> pics or it didn't happen.
> :biggrin:
> *


Plenty silly ass. 


 What size 14 tires do I need. these are hitting the skirt? My 13 are great on weekends..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 2 2008, 09:07 PM~11501727
> *Plenty silly ass.
> What size 14 tires do I need. these are hitting the skirt? My 13 are great on weekends..
> *


Maybe some 520's but it may be the wheels. You running chinas right?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 2 2008, 09:07 PM~11501727
> *Plenty silly ass.
> What size 14 tires do I need. these are hitting the skirt? My 13 are great on weekends..
> *


you need size 13" 14's.. 


and axle narrowing..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 07:39 PM~11502066
> *you need size 13"  14's..
> and axle narrowing..
> *












13x6 on weekends..











14 during the week.. But these tires are so wide. 13 fit great.


----------



## fundimotorsports

Both sets are from Homeboyz wire wheels.. I just put my chips on today..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 2 2008, 07:31 PM~11501981
> *Maybe some 520's but it may be the wheels.  You running chinas right?
> *


Ya I'm only hitting when turn. I got OG on the 13's.. I'll wear these new 14 tires down then get some.. they ride great..


----------



## --TJ--

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 09:47 PM~11502157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x6 on weekends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 during the week.. But these tires are so wide. 13 fit great.
> *


how many hammers you go through swapping out wheels


And buy a weedeater :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 09:52 PM~11502223
> *Ya I'm only hitting when turn. I got OG on the 13's.. I'll wear these new 14 tires down then get some.. they ride great..
> *


you have to narrow the rear axle. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 09:52 PM~11502224
> *how  many hammers you go through swapping out wheels
> And buy a weedeater :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


man said those are his "weekend shoes"


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 07:52 PM~11502224
> *how  many hammers you go through swapping out wheels
> And buy a weedeater :uh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I have friend with a smelter.... And ya when the BMW had to get work done. the other set in the pic get on. The big Buick. 225 / 70 / 15.. And ya I use Dayton Hammers and a Euro one too. the good shit.. last for ever.. thick as hell..


----------



## dadysgirl

_DADYSGIRL 87 CUT_


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11501138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya but at least i can post pics of my real home , my cars , and Famly..
> Do you even have a car nehja ?.. :uh:  I could care less for a tittle shit head.It's about ridding and chilling with good peeps and building what ever your self... So I guess you can go....
> *


all the stuff I said is mine loser!!! so tomorrow you're going to feel stupid because I will post a picture of me in my car and with a good looking white woman!!! now hall really embarrass you and put it on "youtube" Mr. Sharecropper? or we can do a conference call with L.R.M. and they can tell you about me. how bad do you want to get clowned is the question, Buford?! kick rocks and get me a copy of "Misery"!!!!


----------



## dadysgirl

_STREETLOW-FRESNO 2008_


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl

_A BIG COSTLY HEAD BANGER_


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl

_DADYSGIRL OUT AND ABOUT_


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

get that garbage out here!!!!!


----------



## dadysgirl

_DADYSGIRL OUT AND ABOUT_


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 08:48 PM~11502953
> *get that garbage out here!!!!!
> *



Damn cuzz U aint nuttin nice... :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

_Its all good bro._


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 2 2008, 10:53 PM~11503005
> *DADYSGIRL OUT AND ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 08:38 PM~11502821
> *all the stuff I said is mine loser!!! so  tomorrow you're going to feel stupid because I will post a picture of me in my car and with a good looking white woman!!!  now hall really embarrass you and put it on "youtube" Mr. Sharecropper?  or we can do a conference call with L.R.M. and they can tell you about me.  how bad do you want to get clowned is the question, Buford?!  kick rocks and get me a copy of "Misery"!!!!
> *


I knew you had a white woman!!!! I knew it, I knew I knew it!!!!...why am i the only one in here thats got a Karneisha??? and I ain't even blakc...y'all some busters!!!!!...whats her name OJ, Stephanie?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 08:48 PM~11502953
> *get that garbage out here!!!!!
> *


 lol...

yeah man...what was that all about??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 08:38 PM~11502821
> *all the stuff I said is mine loser!!! so put it on "youtube" Mr. Sharecropper?  or we can do a conference call with L.R.M. and they can tell you about me.  how bad do you want to get clowned is the question, Buford?!  kick rocks and get me a copy of "Misery"!!!!
> *


we're gonna see if dat ass can cash that checc tomarrow....coco krispie!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 
even though it's not my style homie, looks like you put ALOT of work into it, and took your time :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl

*SAL, IM READY*


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl

_STARTED CLEANING THE FRONT FENDER WELLS._


----------



## dadysgirl

*SKANLESS, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE TRUNK? THE COLOR IS PURPLE NOT BLUE AS IT APPEARS.*


----------



## dadysgirl

_FRONT END STILL DIRTY</span>_


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 2 2008, 11:30 PM~11504597
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> even though it's not my style homie, looks like you put ALOT of work into it, and took your time :thumbsup:
> *


_THANKS BRO, TOOK MONTHS, BLOOD, SWEAT, TEARS, MONEY, FOCUS AND DETERMINATION. JUST WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT BRO._


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 3 2008, 12:49 AM~11504859
> *THANKS BRO, TOOK MONTHS, BLOOD, SWEAT, TEARS, MONEY, FOCUS AND DETERMINATION. JUST WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT BRO.
> *


car looks good. been a while since you posted in here...  


Morning Wendell Scott........... I here your gums flopping yet again.. :uh: You always got something to say. But at least others are posting their rides and not so called work...I don't want to know about you Uncles shop fool. We all know you have a Hook up.. I feel bad, he has a dumb Nephew that takes all their hard working credit..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 3 2008, 12:49 AM~11504859
> *That material is not that Photo freindly. Ive been there.. Forget the haters. that purple is tight in person...
> 
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 08:38 PM~11502821
> *all the stuff I said is mine loser!!! so  tomorrow you're going to feel stupid because I will post a picture of me in my car and with a good looking white woman!!!  now hall really embarrass you and put it on "youtube" Mr. Sharecropper?  or we can do a conference call with L.R.M. and they can tell you about me.  how bad do you want to get clowned is the question, Buford?!  kick rocks and get me a copy of "Misery"!!!!
> *


Only part of that comment was to you jack ass... I know you have a car or pose next to them..... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

MAJOR PROPS OUT TO DADDY'S GIRL. I LIKE THE CRAFT AND WORKMANSHIP. AS FAR AS THE INTERIOR, I THINK THAT WAS THE ROUTE FUNDI WAS TRYING TO TAKE BUT FAILED! HE WOUND UP WITH A MERLIN MACHINE INSTEAD. ANYWAY, GOOD JOB BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

I WANNA SHOOT A SHOUT OUT TO ANT EAZY. YOU DOING BIG THANGS MANE. THOSE COUPLE OF FLICS SAID WAY MORE THAN THE 2OO AND SUM ODD PAGES THESE ****** WAS BUMPIN THEY GUMS ON. CHUUUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 05:36 PM~11499829
> *nice work Big Loc Eazy!!!!!!  you need to do a frame for 187Pure's punk ass!!!!!!!  his shit is fucked up!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: I GOT ANOTHER FRAME SITTIN ON ICE SHIP HEAD. THE FRAME I'M RIDING ON NOW STILL GOT PLENTY MILES LEFT :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 05:35 AM~11505223
> *MAJOR PROPS OUT TO DADDY'S GIRL.  I LIKE THE CRAFT AND WORKMANSHIP.  AS FAR AS THE INTERIOR, I THINK THAT WAS THE ROUTE FUNDI WAS TRYING TO TAKE BUT FAILED!  HE WOUND UP WITH A MERLIN MACHINE INSTEAD.  ANYWAY, GOOD JOB BRO :thumbsup:
> *


Yous a ass kissing backsliding house kat !!!!!!!!!!Got your top done yet, all talk !!!!!!!! Let me guess another week , you got a camera but not on you , Sun in your eyes... :uh: 

Don't worry. I bringing my camera when we go road tripping.. I wana see this great 4 door of yours..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 3 2008, 12:49 AM~11504859
> *THANKS BRO, TOOK MONTHS, BLOOD, SWEAT, TEARS, MONEY, FOCUS AND DETERMINATION. JUST WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT BRO.
> *


Damn man...yo'shit is hurtin' my eyez...thats the huggy bear of lolo's...it's like a pimp that got gaffl'ed in the 70's & came bakc out in to 90's with the same threads on!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 08:25 AM~11505391
> *Yous a ass kissing backsliding house kat !!!!!!!!!!Got your top done yet, all talk !!!!!!!!  Let me guess another week , you got a camera but not on you , Sun in your eyes... :uh:
> 
> Don't worry. I bringing my camera when we go road tripping.. I wana see this great 4 door of yours..
> *


YEAH *****, DON'T BE SCURD.. BRING YOUR BUMPKIN ASS UP HERE. BUT I GOTTA FORWARN YOU.. IF YOU STILL GOT THAT MERLIN MACHINE, THESE LITTLE ****** WILL SHOOT THAT SHIT UP ON SITE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Mornin' Buford....

Whats hatnin' 187..whats the dillie on the Ham Samwich ?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 09:16 AM~11505637
> *Mornin' Buford....
> 
> Whats hatnin' 187..whats the dillie on the Ham Samwich ?
> *


TOMORROW :cheesy: 

THE WHITE GUTS IS MY MAYONASE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

AY SHAW, THAT CMW ALBUM WAS THE "BOMB-DIGGITY" BACK IN THE DAY. THIS ONE WAS MY FAVORITE CUT:


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH.. :yes: HOW COME THEY DON'T MAKE RAP MUSIC LIKE THIS NO MORE? PIANO KEYS, CHIMES, TWINES, ETC.. IT USED TO MAKE A ***** FEEL GOOD TO JUST ROLL AND JAM. OR SIT BACK WITH A BREW AND VIBE AND MOB. :happysad: 
NOWADAYS, ALL ****** WANNA DO IS GYRATE ALL OVER THE DAMN PLACE LIKE SISSIES :angry: (e.g. HYPHY :thumbsdown: ) DAMN I MISS THE G DAYS


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:45 AM~11505796
> *YEAH..  :yes: HOW COME THEY DON'T MAKE RAP MUSIC LIKE THIS NO MORE?  PIANO KEYS, CHIMES, TWINES, ETC..  IT USED TO MAKE A ***** FEEL GOOD TO JUST ROLL AND JAM.  OR SIT BACK WITH A BREW AND VIBE AND MOB. :happysad:
> NOWADAYS, ALL ****** WANNA DO IS GYRATE ALL OVER THE DAMN PLACE LIKE SISSIES :angry: (e.g. HYPHY :thumbsdown: ) DAMN I MISS THE G DAYS
> *


Naw. The voice Box!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that's annoying.. Now they are having rap battles with them on.. :uh: 

 Now I know it's at least 9am LA time.... And Wendell is a weight trainer / foot ball trainer or something. he should have been up taking pics with his MY First Camera... :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11506515
> *Naw. The voice Box!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that's annoying.. Now they are having rap battles with them on.. :uh:
> *


 :0 I BET YOU TROUTMAN IS TURNING OVER IN HIS GRAVE RIGHT NOW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 10:48 PM~11504341
> *I knew you had a white woman!!!! I knew it, I knew I knew it!!!!...why am i the only one in here thats got a Karneisha??? and I ain't even blakc...y'all some busters!!!!!...whats her name OJ, Stephanie?
> *


you know I don't have no cracker bitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11504417
> *we're gonna see if dat ass can cash that checc tomarrow....coco krispie!!!!!!!
> *


you got it Guadalupe!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 05:21 AM~11505186
> *Only part of that comment was to you jack ass...  I know you have a car or pose next to them..... :biggrin:
> *


you pose next to fat white bitches with your titty on the tub!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 09:58 AM~11506653
> *:0 I BET YOU TROUTMAN IS TURNING OVER IN HIS GRAVE RIGHT NOW
> *


My thing is , even the songs that are out are nothing about anything. Suck , grind , lick. Who wants to cruz and hear this shit with there kids in the car.. I mean now it's so out blunt.. Just garbage. And most of it don't want you to respect gals.. I hope my gals try to bring home one of these silly ass clown. I'll have that crazy nagger look while cleaning my 38 or 45..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 07:05 AM~11505575
> *Damn man...yo'shit is hurtin' my eyez...thats the huggy bear of lolo's...it's like a pimp that got gaffl'ed in the 70's & came bakc out in to 90's with the same threads on!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: should've called the car "I'm gonna git you sucka"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 10:20 AM~11506808
> *My thing is , even the songs that are out are nothing about anything. Suck , grind , lick. Who wants to cruz and hear this shit with there kids in the car.. I mean now it's so out blunt.. Just garbage. And most of it don't want you to respect gals.. I hope my gals try to bring home one of these silly ass clown. I'll have that crazy nagger look while  cleaning my 38 or 45..
> *


don't you have crops to tend............


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 12:20 PM~11506808
> *My thing is , even the songs that are out are nothing about anything. Suck , grind , lick. Who wants to cruz and hear this shit with there kids in the car.. I mean now it's so out blunt.. Just garbage. And most of it don't want you to respect gals.. I hope my gals try to bring home one of these silly ass clown. I'll have that crazy nagger look while  cleaning my 38 or 45..
> *


WELL.. BACK IN THE G DAYS, WE USED TO DISS A BITCH NOW AND AGAIN. BUT ATLEAST ****** HAD FLOWS OVER TITE BEATS.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 10:17 AM~11506787
> * You need to write a kids book all those half truths and whole damn lies you be telling. Hence Y you get upset when some one calls you out. clown..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 10:25 AM~11506846
> *WELL.. BACK IN THE G DAYS, WE USED TO DISS A BITCH NOW AND AGAIN.  BUT ATLEAST ****** HAD FLOWS OVER TITE BEATS.
> *


Ya and the gals had songs too.. But this shit is just out loud and rude.. At least you could say it in a flow and really had to listen to catch some of it.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

called me out how..................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where are my tires LIAR!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I need some 155/80/13's!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 2 2008, 10:55 PM~11504390-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> 
> yeah man...what was that all about??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11504417
> *we're gonna see if dat ass can cash that checc tomarrow....coco krispie!!!!!!!
> *


Like I said more Wendell Scott ,half truths and whole lies...

:yessad: This is bad... [/SIZE]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

no this is bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 10:38 AM~11506945
> *no this is bad!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: You have the same weak ass come backs.. getting old.. that pic is 1996.. :uh: Funny you can post that pic but not one of your rides , woman / man (unun Gaynagger), or just anything ..



187 we coming like this to PA. be ready with them batts chraged and a good chicken wing joint to hit up after SDZ breaks one off... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 12:27 PM~11506874
> *Ya and the gals had songs too.. But this shit is just out loud and rude.. At least you could say it in a flow and really had to listen to catch some of it.
> *


LIKE THIS ONE:
MILKMAN (FROM TRU)- DIRTY LOVE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 12:42 PM~11506967
> *STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 10:42 AM~11506967
> *:uh: You have the same weak ass come backs.. getting old.. that pic is 1996.. :uh: Funny you can post that pic but not one of your rides , woman / man (unun Gaynagger), or just anything ..
> 187 we coming like this to PA. be ready with them batts chraged and a good chicken wing joint to hit up after SDZ breaks one off...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


NOTHING WEAK ABOUT THAT JETHRO!!!!!!! THAT'S THE FUNDI MOTTO!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITES FROM BACK IN THE DAY
http://boomp3.com/listen/c0m9hwj1w_c/lex

THAT'S BACK WHEN WE USED TO WEAR OUR HATS SITTIN ON THE TOP OF OUR HEADS, DARK LOCS, AND A PENDLETON.. JUST KICKIN BACK IN THE HOOD DRINKING 40s


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 3 2008, 10:43 AM~11506972-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THIS ONE:
> MILKMAN (FROM TRU)- DIRTY LOVE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 10:45 AM~11506991
> *STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!
> *


  Kaddi King says High.. be rocking the new threads and wheels. when we ride up I-95...


----------



## 187PURE

BATTLE CAT


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0 For 187. we know you like guys Scotty...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 12:55 PM~11507042
> *  Kaddi King says High.. be rocking the new threads and wheels. when we ride up I-95...
> *


BRANG WHAT YOU SWANG


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 10:46 AM~11506994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fixed


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 10:58 AM~11507058
> *BRANG WHAT YOU SWANG
> *


You can always shoot down here and shut us country naggers up. OCT 4th. the whole crew VA / MA / DC /SC will be here for wheeling cruzing , partying. UCE , Lowyalty , Resurections , GWCC , RO, MJ will be out to shut the cap down.. :cheesy: 

Don't worry Scotty I will have pics. Unlike you.. I always keep my word and time table..


----------



## 187PURE

http://boomp3.com/listen/c0m9ztj3a_r/high-times

http://boomp3.com/listen/c0m9txe5k_6/me-and-my-*****


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY REMEMBER TRUE BLUE/N.O.T.S. (****** OFF THE STREET). THAT'S KEKE LOKO AND THEM:

http://boomp3.com/listen/c0maf3i21_l/grind-me


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 11:26 AM~11507278
> *ANYBODY REMEMBER TRUE BLUE/N.O.T.S. (****** OFF THE STREET).  THAT'S KEKE LOKO AND THEM:
> 
> http://boomp3.com/listen/c0maf3i21_l/grind-me
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackDawg

Man I see aint shit changed with the shit talking. Fundi yo punk ass think you've earned the right back to post in this topic???


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 02:01 PM~11507568
> *:0
> *


mira pendejo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428595


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Sep 3 2008, 12:22 PM~11507704
> *Man I see aint shit changed with the shit talking. Fundi yo punk ass think you've earned the right back to post in this topic???
> *


ya you sound like a fake.. I been here and don't need anyones blessing. you can see who started what..  use your real name or be gone...


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 12:36 PM~11507812
> *ya you sound like a fake.. I been here and don't need anyones blessing. you can see who started what..   use your real name or be gone...
> *



EATING YOUR OWN WORDS HUH *****!!! :0 :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

I see ( not really) team Wendell is up and running. same crew no pics. or anything just talk.. :0 

To bad I don't know what they are saying..


----------



## Eazy

*Y'all cats still won't stall that BS out. Done with this thread man. All that weak shit is whac cuzzin. Have fun with this muhfucca  *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 3 2008, 02:49 PM~11507906
> *Y'all cats still won't stall that BS out.  Done with this thread man.  All that weak shit is whac cuzzin.  Have fun with this muhfucca
> *


THEY DON'T MATTER.. LET'S JUST KEEP THIS REAL THANG CRAKCIN


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Sep 3 2008, 12:49 PM~11507906-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Y'all cats still won't stall that BS out.  Done with this thread man.  All that weak shit is whac cuzzin.  Have fun with this muhfucca   *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 01:00 PM~11507999
> *THEY DON'T MATTER.. LET'S JUST KEEP THIS REAL THANG CRAKCIN
> *


I just keep it real. I mean some one goes for me what am I soppose to do? :rant: 
You can tell there are just some trolls starting and not posting work or rides.. You are doing what those certain phoneys want you to do...  

187 you know you are welcome to come on down and see these country gals.. that weekend. I got 200 plus acres to play on and it's going to be a Big party the whole weekend.. We could even finish up your roof.. :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 10:42 AM~11506967
> *
> 187 we coming like this to PA. be ready with them batts chraged and a good chicken wing joint to hit up after SDZ breaks one off...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


why would you waste our time up in pa for that chipper


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 01:10 PM~11508081
> *I just keep it real. I mean some one goes for me what am I soppose to do?  :rant:
> You can tell there are just some trolls starting and not posting work or rides.. You are doing what those certain phoneys want you to do...
> 
> 187 you know you are welcome to come on down and see these country gals.. that weekend. I got 200 plus acres to play on and it's going to be a Big party the whole weekend.. We could even finish up your roof.. :biggrin:
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY!! YOU ACT LIKE IF PICTURES OF YOUR PROGRESS IS SUPPOSED TO GIVE CREDIBILITY ON THE FUCKEN INTERNET!! YOUR JUST THAT PLAIN STUPID. WE ALL CAN SEE THAT SHIT!!! YOU CALLING PEOPLE PHONEYS??? HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GO FROM BEING IN A SO CALLED TRUCK CLUB AND THEN SO CALLED JOINING A LOWRIDER CLUB :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 3 2008, 01:11 PM~11508087
> *why would you waste our time up in pa for that chipper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your welcome to a drink too. since you are up there too... I wanna get a video of the 2 look a like cars going at it. KK has 8 batts to the nose.. Maybe not anymore. Ones getting a roof and the other got new wheels and ..................... But they use to look alike...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 03:10 PM~11508081
> *I just keep it real. I mean some one goes for me what am I soppose to do?  :rant:
> You can tell there are just some trolls starting and not posting work or rides.. You are doing what those certain phoneys want you to do...
> 
> 187 you know you are welcome to come on down and see these country gals.. that weekend. I got 200 plus acres to play on and it's going to be a Big party the whole weekend.. We could even finish up your roof.. :biggrin:
> *


"BIG COUNTRY BOOTY, BIG COUNTRY TITTIES.. BOOYAH!!" :biggrin: 
-_MONSTER, BOYZ IN THE HOOD_


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 01:23 PM~11508193
> *"BIG COUNTRY BOOTY, BIG COUNTRY TITTIES.. BOOYAH!!" :biggrin:
> -MONSTER, BOYZ IN THE HOOD
> *


You know a nagga stay around 3 major black ACC teams , and 4 all gals colleges.. You know where we are cruzing sat night!!!!!!!

Kadi about had a stroke when we rode around town and colleges..


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 01:31 PM~11508267
> *You know a nagga stay around 3 major black ACC teams , and 4 all gals colleges.. You know where we are cruzing sat night!!!!!!!
> 
> Kadi about had a stroke when we rode around town and colleges..
> *


Fundi ACC is not all black. Now if you're talking about NC A&T,Winston-Salem and North Carolina Central. Those are all black schools right there. They're in the Mid-Eastern Atlantic Conference and believe me I already know how it goes down up there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 3 2008, 12:49 PM~11507906
> *Y'all cats still won't stall that BS out.  Done with this thread man.  All that weak shit is whac cuzzin.  Have fun with this muhfucca
> *




Hey homie dont let these succaz get to you. Keep postin yo sh*t, personally I like see'n how ya'll be doin it in the Lou. Ya'll do it better than 1/2 these fools in Cali!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Sep 3 2008, 02:25 PM~11508807
> *Fundi ACC is not all black. Now if you're talking about NC A&T,Winston-Salem and North Carolina Central. Those are all black schools right there. They're in the Mid-Eastern Atlantic Conference and believe me I already know how it goes down up there!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm not a sport person. But I do love the fact. state , NCC , Shaw , are right down town. them the rest are like 10 minutes away.. And ya it' gets crazy around here..


----------



## fundimotorsports

Oya. and there are 3 all girl colleges down town too... :biggrin: Broughton , Meradeth , I cannot think of the other...


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 05:16 AM~11505175
> *THANKS BRO, MY LITTLE GIRLS PICKED OUT ALL THE COLORS, FROM THE INSIDE AND OUT. THEY LOVE PURPLE.[/i]*


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 05:16 AM~11505175
> *THANKS BRO, MY LITTLE GIRLS PICKED OUT ALL THE COLORS, FROM THE INSIDE AND OUT. THEY LOVE PURPLE AND PINK.[/i]*


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 2 2008, 08:41 PM~11502851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/dadysgirl2/STREETLOW-FRESNO2008131.jpg[/img
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4][b]WTF??? MERLIN GOT A HOLD OF THIS CAR TOO???[/b][/SIZE]*


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 3 2008, 03:41 PM~11509474
> *THANKS BRO, MY LITTLE GIRLS PICKED OUT ALL THE COLORS, FROM THE INSIDE AND OUT. THEY LOVE PURPLE AND PINK.
> *


Ya that is hard to work. So I know the work you put into it. I said this time stock and clean. More chrome is what my money is going into this time.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

"[/QUOTE]BIG COUNTRY BOOTY, BIG COUNTRY TITTIES.. BOOYAH!!" 
-MONSTER, BOYZ IN THE HOOD


> FROM EATIN ALL THAT CORNBREAD AND SHIT I GUESS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 3 2008, 03:04 PM~11509213
> *Hey homie dont let these succaz get to you. Keep postin yo sh*t, personally I like see'n how ya'll be doin it in the Lou. Ya'll do it better than 1/2 these fools in Cali!!
> *


 x2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:33 AM~11505728
> *AY SHAW, THAT CMW ALBUM WAS THE "BOMB-DIGGITY" BACK IN THE DAY.  THIS ONE WAS MY FAVORITE CUT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats my fav too


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi how come you always avoid me when I ask for my tires???? stop talking about Black college girls when you have a "Bates" woman!!!! you think those college girls want your Buford ass!!! make sure all of your pics have you in them from now on!!!!! get some balls and come to L. A. and we can see how real you are!!!! stupid ass "Patrick" from Sponge Bob titty having bastard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Ant Eazy don't trip on this country bumpkin!!! his limited education and social skills can't be helped!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel do you need some 88 spokes for your car? or are you going with Zeniths?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where Skim at?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 06:00 PM~11510637
> *Angel do you need some 88 spokes for your car?  or are you going with Zeniths?
> *


 I need either.. I still have chinas  let me know.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 05:25 PM~11510334
> *fundi how come you always avoid me when I ask for my tires???? stop talking about Black college girls when you have a "Bates" woman!!!!  you think those college girls want your Buford ass!!!  make sure all of your pics have you in them from now on!!!!!  get some balls and come to L. A. and we can see how real you are!!!!  stupid ass "Patrick" from Sponge Bob titty having bastard!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: My pics do have me in them and I was talking women in general not racist shit like you silly ******.... your so set on being ignorant kind of sad. I'm no the only one that has called you on your BS...You have not heard me say anything about your club , woman, or even anything but you. But yet you act childish. so who is the fool.. Take a look.. I'll stop responding to you Wendell. You lie and it has been proven . you said pics not me. yet nothing.. You said 2 cars. yet nothing... so I don't have to say anything else. your actions speak for thems  elves..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 06:33 PM~11510981
> *I need either.. I still have chinas  let me know.
> *


I have an account with Dayton so I can hook you up at my cost. not like some other folks who claim to have sponsors and don't come thru on their word............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11511153
> *:uh:  My pics do have me in them and I was talking women in general not racist shit like you silly ******.... your so set on being ignorant kind of sad. I'm no the only one that has called you on your BS...You have not heard me say anything about your club , woman, or even anything but you. But yet you act childish. so who is the fool.. Take a look.. I'll stop responding to you Wendell. You lie and it has been proven . you said pics not me. yet nothing.. You said 2 cars. yet nothing... so I don't have to say anything else. your actions speak for thems  elves..
> *


what lies loser??????????????????????? how about the free tires lie!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 07:13 PM~11511490
> *I have an  account with Dayton so I can hook you up at my cost.  not like some other folks who claim to have sponsors and don't come thru on their word............
> *


 Dayton wants 1680 for all chrome 13's right now plus shipping $90. pm me your price.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 05:25 PM~11510334
> *fundi how come you always avoid me when I ask for my tires???? stop talking about Black college girls when you have a "Bates" woman!!!!  you think those college girls want your Buford ass!!!  make sure all of your pics have you in them from now on!!!!!  get some balls and come to L. A. and we can see how real you are!!!!  stupid ass "Patrick" from Sponge Bob titty having bastard!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahahahah he said your tittis look like patrick...lmao


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what doyu expect? he bought a roadmaster instead of Brougham!!!! he got it because it has "master" in it!!!!! makes him feel like the old days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 3 2008, 09:32 PM~11513040
> *what doyu expect?  he bought a roadmaster instead of Brougham!!!!  he got it because it has "master" in it!!!!!  makes him feel like the old days!!!!!!!!!
> *


You must be the most ignorant old ass Mejia in the world. Sponsor is that a sponsor.. Not free shit or a account dumb ass..I still pay , just no where near cost.. It's not free!!!!! If you where really a drag racer you would know that. Your parts still come out of pocket and depend on what you spend you might get a trail part to test. But ya another one of your stories Hum... And still you stated pics to shut me up and yet another storey... You keep talking. 

Go ahead and post something about my wife or some lame comment about something old yet again. your tired.. 

FYI the RM was given to me.. I really wanted it so my Pops hooked it up for my Graduation from some more nursing class's... I did not want a caddie. Every one has one around here and I wanted to be diff...  I don't do to impress others . I do for me..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 04:46 AM~11514733
> *You must be the most ignorant old ass Mejia in the world. Sponsor is that a sponsor.. Not free shit or a account dumb ass..I still pay , just no where near cost.. It's not free!!!!! If you where really a drag racer you would know that. Your parts still come out of pocket and depend on what you spend you might get a trail part to test. But ya another one of your stories Hum... And still you stated pics to shut me up and yet another storey... You keep talking.
> 
> Go ahead and post something about my wife or some lame comment about something old yet again. your tired..
> 
> FYI the RM was given to me.. I really wanted it so my Pops hooked it up for my Graduation from some more nursing class's... I did not want a caddie. Every one has one around here and I wanted to be diff...   I don't do to impress others . I do for me..
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11480776
> *I got pics you bitches!!!!!!  but who wanna hop against this Caddy I'm tryin to sell!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 04:46 AM~11514733
> *You must be the most ignorant old ass Mejia in the world. Sponsor is that a sponsor.. Not free shit or a account dumb ass..I still pay ,*


so we finally got it cleared up.you really dont have a sponsor you have some one that cut a couple dollars off on the price.thats not a sponsor just to let you know.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 4 2008, 04:56 AM~11514744
> *so we finally got it cleared up.you really dont have a sponsor you have some one that cut a couple dollars off on the price.thats not a sponsor just to let you know.
> *


I get tires for $10 a tire.. mount and balance. I get audio for $30.. And all my Decals and boards for $1's..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Wendell Scott_@Sep 4 2008, 03:49 AM~11514680
> *takin from post your rides section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA*


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 05:11 AM~11514770
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA
> *







:scrutinize: :wow: :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wow: :wow: :scrutinize: To each is own, But DAYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!! I hate to see that car on a rainy day.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Sep 4 2008, 05:50 AM~11514831
> *:scrutinize: :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :wow:  :wow:  :scrutinize:  To each is own, But DAYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!! I hate to see that car on a rainy day.
> *


I'm going to buy it and throw sum wires on it.. take pics in it and cruz till the road tar builds up on the material then change the color... :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 05:11 AM~11514770
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA
> *


That looks like shit. Hey candimann tell me you are not serious about buying that. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel, 64crawling, pitbill,tyrone, 187pure didn't fundi say he could get us free tires thru his sponsor???? he said he could hook me up didn't he???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hook that shit up fundy :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 4 2008, 08:12 AM~11515485
> *Angel, 64crawling, pitbill,tyrone, 187pure didn't fundi say he could get us free tires thru his sponsor????  he said he could hook me up didn't he???
> *


will u just drop it already wendell you been bitchin' bout them damn tires for a month...tires this, tires that...you and fundi looks like some damn tires..yawntas....what yo'old morgan freeman freckles ass needs to do is build a rider to put some tires on!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 07:11 AM~11514770
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA
> *


 :barf: IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 4 2008, 10:12 AM~11515485
> *Angel, 64crawling, pitbill,tyrone, 187pure didn't fundi say he could get us free tires thru his sponsor????  he said he could hook me up didn't he???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 4 2008, 04:56 AM~11514744
> *so we finally got it cleared up.you really dont have a sponsor you have some one that cut a couple dollars off on the price.thats not a sponsor just to let you know.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OWNED!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 4 2008, 08:12 AM~11515485
> *Angel, 64crawling, pitbill,tyrone, 187pure didn't fundi say he could get us free tires thru his sponsor????  he said he could hook me up didn't he???
> *


Find the quote where I said free....  I pretty sure you won't... I said I get them for next to nothing.. But shipping sucks. same as with my Batteries. shipping is a bitch. Plus I have just been out of stock..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 01:35 PM~11518585
> *Find the quote where I said free....   I pretty sure you won't... I said I get them for next to nothing.. But shipping sucks. same as with my Batteries. shipping is a bitch. Plus I have just been out of stock..
> *


sup buford


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 3 2008, 02:04 PM~11509213
> *Hey homie dont let these succaz get to you. Keep postin yo sh*t, personally I like see'n how ya'll be doin it in the Lou. Ya'll do it better than 1/2 these fools in Cali!!
> *


Aye Loc, are we gonna roll this Sunday or do you gotta "think about it?"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 4 2008, 02:02 PM~11518883
> *Aye Loc, are we gonna roll this Sunday or do you gotta "think about it?"
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 01:08 PM~11518917
> *:0
> *


I ain't even gonna ask you ya ol' time table forgettin mofo


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187 siad he got is moonroof put in....i think he's lyin'!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 05:05 PM~11520308
> *187 siad he got is moonroof put in....i think he's lyin'!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

But he has not changed his story or added cars and stuff.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck you Angel you pussy!!!! if Buford sends me the tires I'll buy some wheels for them!!!!!! don't you want tires you bean dipped bastard!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 4 2008, 06:01 PM~11520752
> *fuck you Angel you pussy!!!!  if Buford sends me the pill I'll buy some putang for them!!!!!!  don't you want tires, you sexy bean dipped bastard!!!!!!
> *












 BP , hair plugs , and Geritol $10 a script..







:thumbsup: 


I also got facial wart remover on my cart...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 4 2008, 06:01 PM~11520752-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you Angel you pussy!!!!  if Buford sends me the tires I'll buy some wheels for them!!!!!!  don't you want tires you bean dipped bastard!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 07:14 PM~11521348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP , hair plugs , and Geritol $10 a script..
> :thumbsup:
> I also got facial wart remover on my cart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: takie that shit over to OT!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 07:16 PM~11521354
> *yes
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: takie that shit over to OT!!
> *


Night cap. he ain't going over there!!!!!! I'm done with his stories and all talk... No pics of anything and just his hot air out his big mouth.........


----------



## fundimotorsports

Black Lowriding at it's best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Damn help a ***** out....How do you go to a particular page? do I have to scroll thru the whole topic?? :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

Was bumpin this the other day in the rida feeling good :biggrin: 


[



[/quote]


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 4 2008, 09:18 PM~11522621
> *Damn help a ***** out....How do you go to a particular page? do I have to scroll thru the whole topic?? :angry:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 4 2008, 09:18 PM~11522621
> *Damn help a ***** out....How do you go to a particular page? do I have to scroll thru the whole topic?? :angry:
> *


 no click on this, then punch in the page u wanna go to...old foo


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 09:31 PM~11522740
> *no click on this, then punch in the page u wanna go to...old foo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 09:24 PM~11522684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that foo's gonna go all around lil with that!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 09:32 PM~11522752
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that foo's gonna go all around lil with that!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 09:32 PM~11522748
> *:yes:
> *




Mucho Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

now you all know I'm changing my avatar right!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin Dirt..my homie...u gonna ride'wit me when the 64 is done?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 4 2008, 09:34 PM~11522773
> *now you all know I'm changing my avatar right!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: oh ow...here it comes!!! he's gonna have a patrick avatar lmao!!...fundi does got patricks phsyique too!!


----------



## Dirt422

Crpn8EZ here go thos flics U wanted to C

RIGHT B4 IT LEFT REDS









IN THE CONTAINER









IN THE NETHERLANDS











Ya'll be on the lookout @ the swapmeets etc.....pomona/longbeach
there's a young white couple from the netherlands and they buying a few lo-lo's and paying a good price!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 09:34 PM~11522774
> *whats hatnin Dirt..my homie...u gonna ride'wit me when the 64 is done?
> *



Fo sho...we can bend some corners!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 4 2008, 09:34 PM~11522773-->
> 
> 
> 
> now you all know I'm changing my avatar right!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 4 2008, 09:32 PM~11522746
> *that motherfuckers ducking down so the fool in the driver seats donmt shoot his  ass for getting so close
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Sep 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11522807
> *Crpn8EZ here go thos flics U wanted to C
> 
> RIGHT B4 IT LEFT REDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE CONTAINER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE NETHERLANDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll be on the lookout @ the swapmeets etc.....pomona/longbeach
> there's a young white couple from the netherlands and they buying a few lo-lo's and paying a good price!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 09:34 PM~11522774
> *whats hatnin Dirt..my homie...u gonna ride'wit me when the 64 is done?
> *


Yes Sir! but we gotta be sippin on sumthin like this:::

















:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

drink'n yak, fly'n plaque!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Scotty and Buford ride'n in the Lowrider together...





I was rollin when I saw this
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 4 2008, 10:00 PM~11523084-->
> 
> 
> 
> drink'n yak, fly'n plaque!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: drinking ,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2008, 02:19 AM~11524299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work pics... And I have a digital camera!!!!
> I was rolling when I saw this ( really litarlly)!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 fixed...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 4 2008, 07:05 PM~11520308
> *187 siad he got is moonroof put in....i think he's lyin'!!!!!
> *


I GOT MY ROOF MAWFUCKA. NOW GET YOUR SMELLY ASS FOOT OFF MY NECK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11521434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lowriding at it's best!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: BEST COMEBACK SINCE YOU BEEN IN HERE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2008, 12:00 AM~11523084
> *drink'n yak, fly'n plaque!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 06:51 AM~11524775
> *:roflmao: BEST COMEBACK SINCE YOU BEEN IN HERE
> *


fuck you non chrome having bitch!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 07:24 AM~11524953
> *fuck you non chrome having bitch!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

THIS IS MOMO FROM FRUIT TOWN PIRU



















HE HAD A CLEAN ASS DUCE BACK IN THE DAY. HE WAS SHOT AND KILLED IN 1990


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 09:24 AM~11524953
> *fuck you non chrome having bitch!!!!!!
> *


ATLEAST I GOT A 44 INCH MOONROOF SUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 07:30 AM~11524989
> *ATLEAST I GOT A 44 INCH MOONROOF SUCKA :biggrin:
> *


can you go take sum pics of the install ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

What up everyone I never realy been on these topic before maybe checkd it out 2 time's anywayz it's str8 there's a page for all the black lowrider owners & builders...IM from miami,fl there's not to many black lowrider owner's it's me,lo & q there's some other black lowrider owners from what I was told but I never seen tham anywayz here's some pics of the ridez from down here

my car









low's towncar



























q's new ride....soon to be on 13's 









I dont know who car this is but I only saw it 1 time but his shit clean


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11525206
> *can you go take sum pics of the install ?
> *


GOTDAMN!! DO YALL ****** GET A HARD-ON FROM FLICS??!! I'M AT WORK MAWFUCKA. I'LL DO IT WHEN I HAVE A CHANCE. I'D RATHER BE OUT THERE ROLLING THEN MAKING LIKE A PAPARAZZI :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Sep 5 2008, 08:12 AM~11525255-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up everyone  I never realy been on these topic before maybe checkd it out 2 time's anywayz it's str8 there's a page for all the black lowrider owners & builders...IM from miami,fl there's not to many black lowrider owner's it's me,lo & q there's some other black lowrider owners from what I was told but I never seen tham anywayz here's some pics of the ridez from down here
> 
> my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low's towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q's new ride....soon to be on 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know who car this is but I only saw it 1 time but his shit clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cars.. Need to see more besides stupid trends come out from down there..
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 08:12 AM~11525259
> *GOTDAMN!!  DO YALL ****** GET A HARD-ON FROM FLICS??!!  I'M AT WORK MAWFUCKA.  I'LL DO IT WHEN I HAVE A CHANCE.  I'D RATHER BE OUT THERE ROLLING THEN MAKING LIKE A PAPARAZZI :uh:
> *


I was not being funny.. :uh: Personally I take pics of everything from beginning to end. even with my last ride I took pics before, after , and during.. make a scrap book for shows or know how far you came.Like a build up thread of your own...


----------



## Bigthangs




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 5 2008, 10:18 AM~11525305
> *Nice cars.. Need to see more besides stupid trends come out from down there..
> :biggrin:
> I was not being funny.. :uh: Personally I take pics of everything from beginning to end. even with my last ride I took pics before, after , and during.. make a scrap book for shows or know how far you came.Like a build up thread of your own...
> *


BILL FROM INDIVIDUALS DID MY ROOF


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Sep 5 2008, 10:25 AM~11525351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WILL BE THERE. TELL D-BO I'LL BRING THE GANGSTA GUMBO. WE GON' GET FUCKED UP!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 07:30 AM~11524989
> *ATLEAST I GOT A 44 INCH MOONROOF SUCKA :biggrin:
> *


but no chrome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this will keep fundi away she ain't white!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 5 2008, 11:18 AM~11525305
> *Nice cars.. Need to see more besides stupid trends come out from down there..
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


thanks homie......man every time I think I seen it all some one comeings out with some more stupid

here's one of q's old ride's he had this before you got the towncar


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

nice


----------



## 187PURE

CLEAN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 10:21 AM~11526278
> *CLEAN
> *


pay your phone bill fool!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 12:28 PM~11526331
> *pay your phone bill fool!!!!!!!!!    :angry:
> *


BUSTED :ugh: 

MAN I'M BROKE AS A JOKE. KIDS AND BABY MAMMA TOOK ALL MY GRIP  

FUCK IT. ATLEAST I CAN ROLL AND SIP, WATCHING THE SKY OUT MY BIG 44


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 10:28 AM~11526331
> *pay your phone bill fool!!!!!!!!!    :angry:
> *


:uh: More pics of line. and I have plenty of all race pics in and around my truck you jack ass.. Unlike you still no pics with you in them or IMP from your personal files. silly ole nehja!!!!!! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

* SUP BROTHAS..................*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11522807
> *Crpn8EZ here go thos flics U wanted to C
> 
> RIGHT B4 IT LEFT REDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE CONTAINER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE NETHERLANDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll be on the lookout @ the swapmeets etc.....pomona/longbeach
> there's a young white couple from the netherlands and they buying a few lo-lo's and paying a good price!
> *


YES SIRRRRRR!!!!!...............  :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 07:29 AM~11524981
> *THIS IS MOMO FROM FRUIT TOWN PIRU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE HAD A CLEAN ASS DUCE BACK IN THE DAY.  HE WAS SHOT AND KILLED IN 1990
> *


I KNOW ALL OF THEM .................


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 07:30 AM~11524989
> *ATLEAST I GOT A 44 INCH MOONROOF SUCKA :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS SUCKA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 01:30 PM~11526755
> *I KNOW ALL OF THEM .................
> *


WHO SHOT MOMO?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 01:30 PM~11526755
> *I KNOW ALL OF THEM .................
> *


MOMO'S CAR WAS AT HIS FUNERAL ON A TOW TRUCK


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11526786
> *WHO SHOT MOMO?
> *


 I KINDA KNOW BUT DUNNO .... MY RELATIVE WAS O.G. HEMAN FROM FRUIT R.I.P.............


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 01:31 PM~11526762
> *POST PICS SUCKA!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


BEEN HAVING TOO MUCH FUN IN THE MAWFUCKA, I AINT EVEN TRIP ON A FLIC.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:39 AM~11526823
> *BEEN HAVING TOO MUCH FUN IN THE MAWFUCKA, I AINT EVEN TRIP ON A FLIC.
> *


U PLAY THE JAM........ :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 01:38 PM~11526813
> *I KINDA KNOW BUT DUNNO .... MY RELATIVE WAS O.G. HEMAN FROM FRUIT  R.I.P.............
> *


DO YOU STILL SEE DONZELLEY MUCH?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 01:40 PM~11526827
> *U PLAY THE JAM........ :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH, THANKS FOR REMINDING ME :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:43 AM~11526844
> *DO YOU STILL SEE DONZELLEY MUCH?
> *


I HAVEN'T BEEN IN THE HOOD IN YEARS ...... ONLY TIME I GO TO L.A. IS WHEN I GO TO WORK........ I TRAVEL FROM THE O.C.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

funbdi thanks for the prayer request at your church :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 11:51 AM~11526911
> *funbdi thanks for the prayer request at your church  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 01:49 PM~11526900
> *I HAVEN'T BEEN IN THE HOOD IN YEARS ...... ONLY TIME I GO TO L.A. IS WHEN I GO TO WORK........ I TRAVEL FROM THE O.C.
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"D" kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** you got a pop up roof!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 02:02 PM~11527019
> *"D" kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ***** you got a pop up roof!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 5 2008, 11:52 AM~11526921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 01:40 PM~11526827
> *U PLAY THE JAM........ :biggrin:
> *


CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 real spy cam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 my damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

HOW CAN YOU DOWNLOAD SONGS FROM YOUTUBE?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 12:29 PM~11527248
> *HOW CAN YOU DOWNLOAD SONGS FROM YOUTUBE?
> *


get the youtube downloader bozo!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi stop fooling yourself you don't like Black women!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 5 2008, 10:56 AM~11526518-->
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED :ugh:
> 
> MAN I'M BROKE AS A JOKE.  KIDS AND BABY MAMMA TOOK ALL MY GRIP
> 
> FUCK IT. ATLEAST I CAN ROLL AND SIP, WATCHING THE SKY OUT MY BIG 44
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 12:02 PM~11527019
> *"D" kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ***** you got a pop up roof!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fukc all that post some pics...u were off works last night you coulda done it then....



> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 5 2008, 12:20 PM~11527176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 real spy cam!!!!!!!!!
> *


MORE!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 12:19 PM~11527163
> *CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE
> *


*I GOT YA BACK BROTHA............*  


The Moments - Those Sexy Moments (1974)

1. The Moments - Sweet Sweet Lady (4:50)
2. The Moments - What's Your Name (4:22)
3. The Moments - Ride Your Pony Girl (2:51)
4. The Moments - Sho'nuff Boogie (4:20)
5. The Moments - You've Come A Long Way (3:50)
6. The Moments - Girls (3:07)
7. The Moments - Next Time I See You (2:30)
8. The Moments - Gotta Find Away (3:53)
9. The Moments - Sexy Mama (3:04)
http://www.zshare.net/download/150894143e6b0b62/


----------



## chevy_boy

FUCK IT ADD THIS TO YOUR COLLECTION TOO....

Its Time To Go Now - Gladys Night & The Pips

http://www.zshare.net/audio/14820619fadfb775/


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2008, 02:19 AM~11524299
> *Scotty and Buford ride'n in the Lowrider together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was rollin when I saw this
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"I CAN DIG IT, THEY CAN DIG IT, WE CAN DIG IT, HE CAN DIG IT, SHE CAN DIG IT OHH YEAH!!! LOL"


----------



## chevy_boy

The Stylistics - Round 2 (1972)

1. The Stylistics - I'm Stone In Love With You (3:22)
2. The Stylistics - You And Me (2:46)
3. The Stylistics - If You Don't Watch Out (2:37)
4. The Stylistics - It's Too Late (4:34)
5. The Stylistics - Children Of The Night (7:02)
6. The Stylistics - You'll Never Get To Heaven (If You Break My Heart) (3:40)
7. The Stylistics - Break Up To Make Up (4:03)
8. The Stylistics - Peek-A-Boo (2:56)
9. The Stylistics - You're As Right As Rain (3:49)
10. The Stylistics - Pieces (3:12)
http://www.zshare.net/download/137430141f56d62b/


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 03:04 PM~11527608
> *I GOT YA BACK BROTHA............
> The Moments - Those Sexy Moments (1974)
> 
> 1. The Moments - Sweet Sweet Lady (4:50)
> 2. The Moments - What's Your Name (4:22)
> 3. The Moments - Ride Your Pony Girl (2:51)
> 4. The Moments - Sho'nuff Boogie (4:20)
> 5. The Moments - You've Come A Long Way (3:50)
> 6. The Moments - Girls (3:07)
> 7. The Moments - Next Time I See You (2:30)
> 8. The Moments - Gotta Find Away (3:53)
> 9. The Moments - Sexy Mama (3:04)
> http://www.zshare.net/download/150894143e6b0b62/
> *


MY *****!! :cheesy: 

MY VISION IS COMING TO PLAN. I'MA SCOOP UP THAT TALL YOUNG GIRL AND BANG THIS SHIT. I'MA BEAT THE BRAKES OFF THAT HO LATER


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 187PURE

AY CHEVY BOY, CAN YOU GET THIS ONE? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 10:29 AM~11524981
> *THIS IS MOMO FROM FRUIT TOWN PIRU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE HAD A CLEAN ASS DUCE BACK IN THE DAY.  HE WAS SHOT AND KILLED IN 1990
> *



cuz giving it up with the white shirt looks like don zelly?????


west good all u fgools haha j/k not all of youz....


i c still bullshit on here fucc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 01:27 PM~11527822
> *AY CHEVY BOY, CAN YOU GET THIS ONE? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw
> *


I'LL POST IT TONIGHT AFTER WORK IF U NEED ANYMORE HOLA @ ME
I GOT A WHOLE COLLECTION OF SHIT......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 04:00 PM~11528163
> *I'LL POST IT TONIGHT AFTER WORK IF U NEED ANYMORE HOLA @ ME
> I GOT A WHOLE COLLECTION OF SHIT......
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 5 2008, 04:00 PM~11528163
> *I'LL POST IT TONIGHT AFTER WORK IF U NEED ANYMORE HOLA @ ME
> I GOT A WHOLE COLLECTION OF SHIT......
> *


ITS COOL. I GRIPPED IT OFF LIMEWIRE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 01:27 PM~11527822
> *AY CHEVY BOY, CAN YOU GET THIS ONE? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw
> *


I GOT IT!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Big Eazy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.zshare.net/audio/1825866141046b1a/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.zshare.net/audio/182587711efbfa96/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.zshare.net/audio/18258928f0c383ce/


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 02:56 PM~11528636
> *http://www.zshare.net/audio/182587711efbfa96/
> *


THATS WHAT UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:43 AM~11526844
> *DO YOU STILL SEE DONZELLEY MUCH?
> *




187..what years did u live out here??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 12:36 PM~11527309
> *fundi stop fooling yourself you don't like Black women!!!!!!!
> *


Um no... I like them all.. I'm not the one posting male topics.. :uh: I like all kinds and shapes fool. You stuck in the 50's nijha........ :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 5 2008, 03:15 PM~11528759
> *187..what years did u live out here??
> *


 whats up dirt....loot what page we on!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 02:30 PM~11528424
> *ITS COOL.  I GRIPPED IT OFF LIMEWIRE
> *


pics of moonroof wendell jr?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2008, 03:37 PM~11528940
> *pics of moonroof wendell jr?
> *


 :0 


What kind of Nehja name is Wendell any way!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

54yr. bodybuilder wana be that walks around clubs with pics of men and shit.. !!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

LMAO @ the avatars!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2008, 06:48 PM~11530452
> *LMAO @ the avatars!
> *


 :0


----------



## DVNRDGRS

wussup world? ima young brutha straight outta texas doin my thang with these bikes ya feel me. im dedicatin one to DJ SCREW an to all tha other texas legends that has passed on. an as soon as i find a clean classic ima have it juiced up!!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2008, 03:02 AM~11533392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Straight throwbacc!!!!!!!!!!! Where the hell you dig this up at Skim?!!!!? Hows the 61 comin' along?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 04:39 PM~11528505
> *Big Eazy
> *


What up fooo! Aww it ain't nutthin loc, bout to put in more work today at tha hideout  . Shit, ***** get'n off work and then going to work, wait fah 7am now so I can leave the plantation!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm chillin' Ant, you know loungin' the lake!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11535389
> *I'm chillin' Ant,  you know loungin' the lake!!!!!
> *


Now's the time to pull out your cell phone and take a pic. you know it's comming ... :biggrin: 


For those that don't know. this damn storm ( Hanna) came through and left. now it's all sunny and tree's down every where.( over with by 12pm) And everything was cancelled at that... 2-3 nice days and nothing to do now. Stupid Hurricane.. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 6 2008, 02:19 PM~11535757
> *Now's the time to pull out your cell phone and take a pic. you know it's comming ... :biggrin:
> For those that don't know. this damn storm ( Hanna) came through and left. now it's all sunny and tree's down every where.( over with by 12pm) And everything was cancelled at that... 2-3 nice days and nothing to do now. Stupid Hurricane..  :angry:
> *


 i bet your titties were flopping around like a fucc'n wind sock!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11535389
> *I'm chillin' Ant,  you know loungin' the lake!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2008, 04:02 AM~11533392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VINTAGE... nice flick. :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 6 2008, 02:22 PM~11535772
> *i bet your titties were flopping around like a fucc'n wind sock!!!!!!!
> *


Now but we had a wet T-shirt contest.. Just rain and more hard rain. FYI. I lost weight. Wendell post up old pics... :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11535389
> *I'm chillin' Ant,  you know loungin' the lake!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fam..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



See I knew you could do it Scotty.. Now post pics of your rides!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 6 2008, 02:56 PM~11535895
> *Now but we had a wet T-shirt contest.. Just rain and more hard rain. FYI. I lost weight. Wendell post up old pics... :biggrin:
> *


you know the deal fungus pics or your big ass didnt loose any weight


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi didn't we tell you to keep your dumb ass remarks in offtopic?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Sep 7 2008, 10:45 AM~11540082-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know the deal fungus pics or your  big ass didnt loose any weight
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 7 2008, 12:07 PM~11540483
> *fundi didn't we tell you to keep your dumb ass remarks in offtopic?
> *


 eat your own words!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Sponsor me

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 7 2008, 12:09 PM~11540494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> eat your own words!!!!!!!!
> *


I don't make dumb comments fat ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 7 2008, 12:46 PM~11540685
> *I don't make dumb comments fat ass!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I said a extra hail marry at communion for you and your prostate exam to go good on Monday!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

seriously Buford how many lowriders have you built?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

damn fundi I thought you weren't athletic...................


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 6 2008, 03:22 PM~11535772
> *i bet your titties were flopping around like a fucc'n wind sock!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 7 2008, 04:52 PM~11541699
> *damn fundi I thought you weren't athletic...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 6 2008, 02:05 AM~11533403
> *Straight throwbacc!!!!!!!!!!! Where the hell you dig this up at Skim?!!!!?
> *


thats the old school joint huh


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 7 2008, 12:46 PM~11540685-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make dumb comments fat ass!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 7 2008, 03:35 PM~11541594
> *seriously Buford how many lowriders have you built?
> *


Never said I did. But plenty custom cars and trucks. I never came in here stating this and that or that I had this and that.. Like other people around herrrrrrr..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel I have the 88 spokes for you for a good price


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2008, 02:43 PM~11526844
> *DO YOU STILL SEE DONZELLEY MUCH?
> *



i talk to zelley once n a while he is real good


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2008, 04:59 PM~11528656
> *http://www.zshare.net/audio/18258928f0c383ce/
> *


WRONG VERSION. BUT THANKS ANYWAY. I GOT THE ORIGINAL VERSION (1977) OFF LIMEWIRE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11528759
> *187..what years did u live out here??
> *


I STAYED WITH MY AUNTIE IN THE LATE 70s/EARLY 80s BEFORE SHE MOVED TO ARIZONA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11528940
> *pics of moonroof wendell jr?
> *


LOL YEAH I'MA SNAP 'EM TODAY. I DISCOVERED THE ASSHOLE THAT DID MY VINYL TOP LAST YEAR PUT NEW MATERIAL ON TOP OF THE OLD ONE. JUST LIKE A ***** ALWAYS CUTTIN CORNERS :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 05:25 AM~11546079
> *I STAYED WITH MY AUNTIE IN THE LATE 70s/EARLY 80s BEFORE SHE MOVED TO ARIZONA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And you where talking straight shit to me about being out there around the same time. Fool.. If I could go back in time I'd whoop your ass in LA then ,when we moved to Glendale AZ the same time whooped your ass there too!!!!!!!!! I was right around the corner. Moved over here in 90 or so..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 07:51 AM~11546150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And you where talking straight shit to me about being out there around the same time. Fool.. If I could go back in time I'd whoop your ass in LA then ,when we moved to Glendale AZ the same time whooped your ass there too!!!!!!!!! I was right around the corner. Moved over here in 90 or so..
> *


FOOL I'M LIKE 10 YEARS OLDER THAN YOU. I WOULD HAVE TOOK MY BELT OFF AND BEAT YOU WITH THE NAME-BUCKLE


----------



## 187PURE

ANOTHER FLIC: O/G MOMO


----------



## 187PURE

BONE- APB, THEE OTHER SIDE C.C.


----------



## 187PURE

GANGSTER'S '59 HARDTOP


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 06:18 AM~11546252
> *FOOL I'M LIKE 10 YEARS OLDER THAN YOU.  I WOULD HAVE TOOK MY BELT OFF AND BEAT YOU WITH THE NAME-BUCKLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 09:41 AM~11546611
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 08:07 AM~11546436
> *GANGSTER'S '59 HARDTOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice old school pics keep them coming.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 8 2008, 12:23 AM~11545625-->
> 
> 
> 
> Angel I have the 88 spokes for you for a good price
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 05:25 AM~11546079
> *I STAYED WITH MY AUNTIE IN THE LATE 70s/EARLY 80s BEFORE SHE MOVED TO ARIZONA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your 40...early 70/80's so you were like 8 years old?...fool your wendell jr. stop claimin the c side!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 05:34 AM~11546101
> *LOL  YEAH I'MA SNAP 'EM TODAY.  I DISCOVERED THE ASSHOLE THAT DID MY VINYL TOP LAST YEAR PUT NEW MATERIAL ON TOP OF THE OLD ONE.  JUST LIKE A ***** ALWAYS CUTTIN CORNERS :angry:
> *


 man you had all weekend....u the homie..but you on scottie status today!!!! i don't think you got shit done to your car...you need to drop your layitlow.com plaque for that!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2008, 07:57 AM~11546718
> *nice old school pics keep them coming.
> *


 his ole ass needs to post some moonroof pictures!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 07:44 AM~11546336
> *ANOTHER FLIC: O/G MOMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That ***** was flossin the curl with the Rodney O glasses and the old school cordouroy addidas hat while posing like a body builder throwin up th "B" - look at the shadow on the door lol. U know that ***** just paroled from Susanville.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 08:59 AM~11546731
> *his ole ass needs to post some moonroof pictures!
> *


 :0 so we back on that again lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 09:57 AM~11546723
> *your 40...early 70/80's so you were like 8 years old?...fool your wendell jr. stop claimin the c side!!!!!
> 
> CAAARRRIIIIIIP!!!!  HA HAAAA
> 
> man you had all weekend....u the homie..but you on scottie status today!!!! i don't think you got shit done to your car...you need to drop your layitlow.com plaque for that!
> *


:YAAAAWWWN: I WAS 3 WHEELING THROWING A C OUT THAT MAWFUCKA. I'LL SNAP IT AS SOON AS I GET OFF WORK TODAY. THAT WAY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR MAXIPAD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2008, 10:00 AM~11546749
> *:0 That ***** was flossin the curl with the Rodney O glasses and the old school cordouroy addidas hat while posing like a body builder throwin up th "B" - look at the shadow on the door lol. U know that ***** just paroled from Susanville.
> *


LIKE SCOTTY SAID, ****** WITH APE ARMS ARE EXTINCT. NOBODY HARDLY WORKS OUT ANYMORE. THESE Y/Gs ARE ON SOME LAZY SHIT NOWADAYS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2008, 10:01 AM~11546757
> *:0  so we back on that again lol  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT'S THAT FUCKING TIME AGAIN


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 08:08 AM~11546801
> *:YAAAAWWWN: I WAS 3 WHEELING THROWING A C OUT THAT MAWFUCKA.  I'LL SNAP IT AS SOON AS I GET OFF WORK TODAY.  THAT WAY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR MAXIPAD
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2008, 09:57 AM~11546718
> *nice old school pics keep them coming.
> *


HERE'S ONE OF O/G SINISTER FROM 89 FAMILY SWANS








HE WAS MURDERED ABOUT A YEAR AGO IN WATTS. HIS BROTHER "BIG EVIL" IS ON DEATHROW


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 08:25 AM~11546915
> *HERE'S ONE OF O/G SINISTER FROM 89 FAMILY SWANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE WAS MURDERED ABOUT A YEAR AGO IN WATTS.  HIS BROTHER "BIG EVIL" IS ON DEATHROW
> *


 big evil...i have a pic of him I think. is that the same evil thats short like 5'1? dark skinned with long hair...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 10:37 AM~11546991
> *big evil...i have a pic of him I think. is that the same evil thats short like 5'1? dark skinned with long hair...
> *


HIS NAME IS CLEAMON. RUTHLESS MUTHAFUCKA.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2008, 05:09 AM~11546058
> *i talk to zelley once n a while he is real good
> *


Cuzz the yellow frame has to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 05:51 AM~11546150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And you where talking straight shit to me about being out there around the same time. Fool.. If I could go back in time I'd whoop your ass in LA then ,when we moved to Glendale AZ the same time whooped your ass there too!!!!!!!!! I was right around the corner. Moved over here in 90 or so..
> *


shut your knuckle draggin, sausage tits ass up!!!!!!!!! don't make me pluck all of Frankie's feathers!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 08:08 AM~11546801
> *:YAAAAWWWN: I WAS 3 WHEELING THROWING A C OUT THAT MAWFUCKA.  I'LL SNAP IT AS SOON AS I GET OFF WORK TODAY.  THAT WAY YOU CAN CHANGE YOUR MAXIPAD
> *


pay your phone bill ho!!!!!!!! and Angel you need your ass beat for not being able to put on your own front end!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2008, 11:00 AM~11547125
> *pay your phone bill ho!!!!!!!!  and Angel you need your ass beat for not being able to put on your own  front end!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


DAWG I AINT GON' HOLD YOU, I CAN'T EVEN PAY ATTENTION. MY POCKETS IS FUCKED UP!


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATAS UP BROTHAS........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi, the new Luther................


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

You fools missed out last night. Chris burger has happening. Pics are courteous of LARyder.


----------



## 187PURE

GREAT PICS MINUS THE FAT CHICK


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11547105-->
> 
> 
> 
> shut your knuckle draggin, sausage tits ass up!!!!!!!!!  don't make me pluck all of Frankie's feathers!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 8 2008, 09:00 AM~11547125
> *pay your phone bill ho!!!!!!!!  and Angel you need your ass beat for not being able to put on your own  front end!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up!!!!!!!!! Damn you are a crab nehja!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 09:42 AM~11547467
> *DAWG I AINT GON' HOLD YOU, I CAN'T EVEN PAY ATTENTION.  MY POCKETS IS FUCKED UP!
> *


 That's the whole world!!!!!! Got to do what you got to do. My list of wants is huge just take my time and pray on it.. can only deal with needs now. and occasional ride out..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 01:18 PM~11548362
> * Shut up!!!!!!!!! Damn you are a crab nehja!!!
> That's the whole world!!!!!! Got to do what you got to do.  My list of wants is huge just take my time and pray on it.. can only deal with needs now. and occasional ride out..
> *


I THOUGHT YOU AND SCOTTY WAS SOME RICH ******. YALL SHOULD BE CALLED RICH ROLLIN


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 11:20 AM~11548383
> *I THOUGHT YOU AND SCOTTY WAS SOME RICH ******.  YALL SHOULD BE CALLED RICH ROLLIN
> *


I'm poor. And I do have a budget to live by and my kids come first.. Fuck a car. I spent 15gs this year on CS case and to get my daughter out the projects...  Plus I have college funds for all 5 kids and 3 god kids. all at around 6gs in accounts now..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:10 AM~11548288
> *GREAT PICS MINUS THE FAT CHICK
> *


You know you'd demolish that


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2008, 01:35 PM~11548525
> *You know you'd demolish that
> *


I WOULD HAVE TO BE DRUNK AS A MAWFUCKA. AND IT'S GOT TO BE LATE WITH NOBODY OUTSIDE TO SPOT US


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:38 AM~11548564
> *I WOULD HAVE TO BE DRUNK AS A MAWFUCKA.  AND IT'S GOT TO BE LATE WITH NOBODY OUTSIDE TO SPOT US
> *


You're raw...you'd hit that outdoors.  Prolly behind a dumpster too.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2008, 01:42 PM~11548621
> *You're raw...you'd hit that outdoors.  Prolly behind a dumpster too.
> *


NAW NAW.. LOL.. I'M SAYING FOR MAWFUCKAS TO SEE ME SCOOP THE BITCH AND DRIVE OFF


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 AM~11548621
> *You're raw...you'd hit that outdoors.  Prolly behind a dumpster too.
> *


They normally would by you dinner at Ihop and drinks all night.. :dunno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:44 AM~11548643
> *NAW NAW.. LOL.. I'M SAYING FOR MAWFUCKAS TO SEE ME SCOOP THE BITCH AND DRIVE OFF
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 10:46 AM~11548659
> *They normally would by you dinner at Ihop and drinks all night.. :dunno:
> *


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2008, 11:53 AM~11548730
> *Are you speaking from experience?
> *


I don't care I go out to have fun.. I'm a fat guy. why hate on some one.. Just get along and have fun.. You don't think driving a car on 13's get you any hate.. ( east coast) so why be a ass all the time or just rude to any woman .... real men are just that real men.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 11:03 AM~11548813
> *I don't care I go out to have fun.. I'm a fat guy. why hate on some one.. Just get along and have fun..  You don't think driving a car on 13's get you any hate.. ( east coast) so why be a ass all the time or just rude to any woman .... real men are just that real men.
> *


heavy mamas need love too.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2008, 02:15 PM~11548903
> *heavy mamas need love too.
> *


 :nono: SHE'S GOTTA PAY LIKE SHE WEIGH


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Sep 8 2008, 12:15 PM~11548903-->
> 
> 
> 
> heavy mamas need love too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nagga needed new cloths and gas money. My best freind (11yrs) was fat I mean really big girl. she treated me like a king , cook , clean , always took me out in her car.. Killed her when I got married... Then she turned into the Sumo crazy.. !!!!!
> Big ass even walked up to my car with wife in it and told her that was her seat she was sitting in and to get her cracker ass out!!!!!!!! My wife tells that story every year... I almost had to hit that bear in my sport car... !!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11548911
> *:nono: SHE'S GOTTA PAY LIKE SHE WEIGH
> *


 :0


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2008, 12:12 PM~11547763
> *Fundi, the new Luther................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 11:25 AM~11548978
> *Nagga needed new cloths and gas money. My best freind (11yrs) was fat I mean really big girl. she treated me like a king , cook , clean , always took me out in her car.. Killed her when I got married... Then she turned into the Sumo crazy.. !!!!!
> Big ass even walked up to my car with wife in it and told her that was her seat she was sitting in and to get her cracker ass out!!!!!!!! My wife tells that story every year... I almost had to hit that bear in my sport car... !!!!!
> 
> *


Should have stayed with her.


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 6 2008, 04:22 PM~11535772
> *i bet your titties were flopping around like a fucc'n wind sock!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 7 2008, 05:52 PM~11541699
> *damn fundi I thought you weren't athletic...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2008, 12:34 PM~11549054
> *Should have stayed with her.
> *


naw good freinds. she was there when my BM cheated and tried to give me AIDS!!!!! (BM)Also stole my honda on tru 13x7 and kept driving buy my job with baby in window. MY BFF could fight and beat a bitch down though...  We still talk and chill. her man wants me to get 24's on my car like his Roadmaster.. :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 8 2008, 12:41 PM~11549124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You in love with me too!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11548520
> *I'm  poor. And I do have a budget to live by and my kids come first.. Fuck a car. I spent 15gs this year on CS case and to get my daughter out the projects...  Plus I have college funds for all 5 kids and 3 god kids. all at around  6gs in accounts now..
> *


LOSER!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2008, 01:52 PM~11549672
> *LOSER!!!!!!
> *


A black man taking care of his kids and thinking about there education is a loser.. Wow!!!!!! I'll be a loser then.. I don't want another generation of ******* that want hand outs or welfare from whites and my tax money..
My family comes first.. Fuck a lowrider if it means just sitting around with a cool car. Material things ain't shit...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 01:59 PM~11549742
> *A black man taking care of his kids and thinking about there education is a loser.. Wow!!!!!!  I'll be a loser then.. I don't want another generation of ******* that want hand outs or welfare from whites and my tax money..
> My family comes first.. Fuck a lowrider if it means just sitting around with a cool car. Material things ain't shit...
> *


as long as they don't grow up like you!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2008, 02:10 PM~11549847
> *as long as they don't grow up like you!!!!!!
> *


educated and speaking and thinking out the box.. I hope they do. I don't want a narrow minded fool around me. I need a conversation not a group of same ole sheep all looking and acting the same..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 02:26 PM~11550000
> *educated and speaking and thinking out the box.. I hope they do. I don't want a narrow minded fool around me. I need a conversation not a group of same ole sheep all looking and acting the same..
> *


you ass does look different!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

but on a serious note how's the roadmaster coming along? I got some ideas for hydors for it too!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2008, 02:37 PM~11550094
> *but on a serious note how's the roadmaster coming along?  I got some ideas for hydors for it too!!!!
> *


I'm thinking gates this time these skirts are in mint. I don't wana fuck nothing up. maybe a all chrome 24-36 volt old school look. still have a trunk and hard-lines. I also been checking out BMH , Koolaid , and some other look alike set-ups... 

Or trying for Phats to send me the bolt on nitro kit , and have my whole trunck!!! one compressor for back up and put money into paint and chrome motor. Got parts on order now and have a huge wanna list Ima going to start getting into.


Motor will be done by Summer at least!!!!!!!!!!  And under rs...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 03:23 PM~11550455
> *I'm thinking gates this time these skirts are in mint. I don't wana fuck nothing up. maybe a all chrome 24-36 volt old school look. still have a trunk and hard-lines. I also been checking out BMH , Koolaid ,  and some other look alike set-ups...
> 
> Or trying for Phats to send me the bolt on nitro kit , and have my whole trunck!!! one compressor for back up and put money into paint and chrome motor. Got parts on order now and have a huge wanna list Ima going to start getting into.
> Motor will be done by Summer at least!!!!!!!!!!  And under rs...
> *


we can run 2 mini gates and 6 batteries that would be perfect. homie we make our own hydros haven't you learned anything yet from me!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2008, 11:10 AM~11548288
> *GREAT PICS MINUS THE FAT CHICK
> *



Big gurls need love too :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Sep 8 2008, 03:23 PM~11550455-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking gates this time these skirts are in mint. I don't wana fuck nothing up. maybe a all chrome 24-36 volt old school look. still have a trunk and hard-lines. I also been checking out BMH , Koolaid ,  and some other look alike set-ups...
> 
> Or trying for Phats to send me the bolt on nitro kit , and have my whole trunck!!! one compressor for back up and put money into paint and chrome motor. Got parts on order now and have a huge wanna list Ima going to start getting into.
> Motor will be done by Summer at least!!!!!!!!!!  And under rs...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just buy a prohopper kit, 48 volts, two switches. installation should cost no more than 1000 that guy in jacksonvill is selling those optimas for 40 a piece...buy 4 for yourself. Or cce is even close to you........
> 
> 
> 
> fatso
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2008, 04:37 PM~11551061
> *we can run 2 mini gates and 6 batteries that would be perfect.  homie we make our own hydros haven't you learned anything yet from me!!!!
> *


no u dont...al crane at AH does...shut up...and what you mean "we"? besides, that farmer fundo aint gonna spend 1500 just to get his car to tommies and another 1500 bacc to NC....use your head dummie.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 06:59 PM~11552487
> *Just buy a prohopper kit, 48 volts, two switches. installation should cost no more than 1000 that guy in jacksonvill is selling those optimas for 40 a piece...buy 4 for yourself. Or cce is even close to you........
> fatso
> no u dont...al crane at AH does...shut up...and what you mean "we"? besides, that farmer fundo aint gonna spend 1500 just to get his car to tommies and another 1500 bacc to NC....use your head dummie.
> *


 Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a all black magic chrome hopper set-up in my truck. everything was chrome and 11 gears!!!!!!!! also had chrome accumes and return lines so I know my shit fool. I started out high dollar.. 4 chrome on dash and everything.. I would spend to go air craft or look alike now.. I have a hopper set-up and 48 volts. my truck could act get up and had custom shit from Ron himself. i also spent money to send it to SC to get the frame done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Hence , I want Tatoo76 or Out there to build me a gate set-up for 24 volts or 36. I want that zip , zip. lay and play..  You guys really should look at how much i spent on that truck. I act had chrome unders , motor , shaved and lots of stuff.. i had more then some low riders had into a car. Just needed paint. I really sold it and bought a BMW cash out and had enough to buy 2 sets of rims and tires for the Buick and get my kids school cloths and extra shit.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 06:59 PM~11552487
> *Just buy a prohopper kit, 48 volts, two switches. installation should cost no more than 1000 that guy in jacksonvill is selling those optimas for 40 a piece...buy 4 for yourself. Or cce is even close to you........
> fatso
> no u dont...al crane at AH does...shut up...and what you mean "we"? besides, that farmer fundo aint gonna spend 1500 just to get his car to tommies and another 1500 bacc to NC....use your head dummie.
> *


I also sale 1600cca batts all day. Gel at that.. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 8 2008, 07:10 PM~11552586
> * Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a all black magic chrome hopper set-up in my truck. everything was chrome and 11 gears!!!!!!!! also had chrome accumes and return lines so I know my shit fool. I started out high dollar..  4 chrome on dash and everything.. I would spend to go air craft or look alike now.. I have a hopper set-up and 48 volts. my truck could act get up and  had custom shit from Ron himself. i also spent money to send it to SC to get the frame done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hence , I want Tatoo76 or Out there to build me a gate set-up for 24 volts or 36. I want that zip , zip. lay and play..   You guys really should look at how much i spent on that truck. I act had chrome unders , motor , shaved and lots of stuff.. i had more then some low riders had into a car. Just needed paint. I really sold it and bought a BMW cash out and had enough to buy 2 sets of rims and tires for the Buick and get my kids school cloths and extra shit.
> *


 who are u talking to? why would you put an aircraft setup in a roadmaster?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 07:26 PM~11552740
> *who are u talking to?  why would you put an aircraft setup in a roadmaster?
> *


Just to do it.. Why not.. Ive had the best of BMH. I got to step up.. and I do not want to hop just up and down the old way..Or the BMH look alike set-up I'm looking at. I'm still deciding. The car is in mint including the trunk and floors. no rust or anything. right now I'm working on motor and stuff i know how to do my self , machine , and build. suspension in a goal next season..


----------



## cripn8ez

GODS SON 2 SAID GET SUM DVB?????????????


----------



## cripn8ez

HOW I RIDE


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I just cam across these pics :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 06:59 PM~11552487
> *Just buy a prohopper kit, 48 volts, two switches. installation should cost no more than 1000 that guy in jacksonvill is selling those optimas for 40 a piece...buy 4 for yourself. Or cce is even close to you........
> fatso
> no u dont...al crane at AH does...shut up...and what you mean "we"? besides, that farmer fundo aint gonna spend 1500 just to get his car to tommies and another 1500 bacc to NC....use your head dummie.
> *


you stupid Milagro Bean War bitch!!!!!! al crane doesn't make my hydros!!! 1st of you all you tamale vending bastard I would just build the kit for fundi and ship it to him!!!! 2nd of all you border umping ho bitch I use the c & c machine at Al's shop to make my own shit!!! for fundi I have a set of mini gates lying around and I can hook him up!!! stay out of grown folks business puto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lmao...fucc you!!!!! now u know how to program cnc machine?....get the gray out!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11554434
> *I just cam across these pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You like those?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 09:59 PM~11554434
> *I just cam across these pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya that's Atlanta for you!!!!!!! I heard it was hot / humid as hell out . I had to stay at home and make shure my house was not going to blow away or anything else. bad flooding in town and on some my property...Next year the RM will be ready. I had fun the last 2 years down there.. Rubans wife got a good laugh about those pics.. But FYI those guys are all Mexican and white!!!!!!!!!! I don't see LA's car. or Sed-locks , or crips . Those bros ride bitch seat or what.. ( 3 lowyalty cc blacks ).. :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11554765-->
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid Milagro Bean War bitch!!!!!!  al crane doesn't make my hydros!!!  1st of you all you tamale vending bastard I would just build the kit for fundi and ship it to him!!!!  2nd of all you border umping ho bitch I use the c & c machine at Al's shop to make my own shit!!!  for fundi I have a set of mini gates lying around and I can hook him up!!!  stay out of grown folks business puto!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: :nono:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11555113
> *lmao...fucc you!!!!!  now u know how to program cnc machine?....get the gray out!
> *


 Type in design and hit button on laser or water jet cutter does not seem that hard.. :rofl:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 9 2008, 06:11 AM~11555908
> *You like those?
> *


ya


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

me too


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

well, it's almost 11am on the on the east...wheres those moonroof pics wendell jr?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 9 2008, 07:38 AM~11556669
> *well, it's almost 11am on the on the east...wheres those moonroof pics wendell jr?
> *


 :0 

on another note check this LA low ass rider out!!!!!!!!!!! :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VELIG92GDXw


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 8 2008, 11:59 PM~11554434
> *I just cam across these pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, CHUNKY MONKEYS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 9 2008, 09:38 AM~11556669
> *well, it's almost 11am on the on the east...wheres those moonroof pics wendell jr?
> *


I GOT THE PICS. DUMB ASS WIFEY MISPLACED THE CABLE TO UPLOAD TO A COMPUTER. STAY TUNED...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 07:51 AM~11556750
> *DAMN, CHUNKY MONKEYS :biggrin:
> *


na that Hot-lanty Big mama's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Some of those other pics are funny..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 9 2008, 12:54 AM~11555113
> *lmao...fucc you!!!!!  now u know how to program cnc machine?....get the gray out!
> *


PROGRAMING A CNC LATHE OR MILLING MACHINE IS A SKILL WITHIN ITSELF. GOT TO KNOW AT LEAST ELEMENTARY GEOMETRY AND TRIGONOMETRY. CNCs ARE REALLY DESIGNED FOR PRODUCTION WORK. IF YOU'RE MAKING JUST A COUPLE PARTS AND THERE'S NO SUPPLY AND DEMAND, THEN A MANUAL LATHE OR MILL IS SOFFICIENT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 09:54 AM~11556764
> *na that Hot-lanty Big mama's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Some of those other pics are funny..
> *


DON'T GET IT TWISTED FARMER BILL. I'D HIT EACH AND EVERY LAST ONE OF THOSE HEAVY WEIGHTS.. AND GET SOME BISCUITS MADE FROM SCRATCH!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:00 AM~11556808
> *DON'T GET IT TWISTED FARMER BILL.  I'D HIT EACH AND EVERY LAST ONE OF THOSE HEAVY WEIGHTS.. AND GET SOME BISCUITS MADE FROM SCRATCH!!
> *


You fuckers kill me. be talking all out your black arse's .. My wife is no where even as big as those turkey gravy chics. then you guys talk shit about fat gals!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 07:58 AM~11556797
> *PROGRAMING A CNC LATHE OR MILLING MACHINE IS A SKILL WITHIN ITSELF.  GOT TO KNOW AT LEAST ELEMENTARY GEOMETRY AND TRIGONOMETRY.  CNCs ARE REALLY DESIGNED FOR PRODUCTION WORK.  IF YOU'RE MAKING JUST A COUPLE PARTS AND THERE'S NO SUPPLY AND DEMAND, THEN A MANUAL LATHE OR MILL IS SOFFICIENT
> *


So in theory working a digital camera or cell phone pic should be even easier. I don't understand why neither one of you super black low riders know how to use one . But can use a 100g machine.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Om not hating just......... :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 10:05 AM~11556848
> *You fuckers kill me. be talking all out your black arse's .. My wife is no where even as big as those turkey gravy chics. then you guys talk shit about fat gals!!!!!!!!!  :uh:
> *


ARE YOU ON RETARD STATUS RIGHT NOW?? :uh: MUTHAFUCKA I SAID I'D HIT IT!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:26 AM~11557034
> *ARE YOU ON RETARD STATUS RIGHT NOW?? :uh:  MUTHAFUCKA I SAID I'D HIT IT!!
> *


read what I wrote white jacket!!!!!!! You guys always talk shit about fat Chic's. and then you say that.. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 10:26 AM~11557032
> *So in theory working a digital camera or cell phone pic should be even easier. I don't understand why neither one of you super black low riders know how to use one . But can use a 100g machine.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Om not hating just......... :dunno:
> *


MY WIFE LOST THE CABLE ASSHOLE :uh: 
DON'T YOU THINK YOU NEED THAT EXTERNAL DEVICE IN ORDER TO LOAD THEM UP :twak:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:28 AM~11557065
> *MY WIFE LOST THE CABLE ASSHOLE :uh:
> DON'T YOU THINK YOU NEED THAT EXTERNAL DEVICE IN ORDER TO LOAD THEM UP :twak:
> *


use phone . email to self. need a step by step...And no WHOLEASS!!!!! new camera's have disk and cards!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 10:30 AM~11557088
> *use phone . email to self. need a step by step...And no  WHOLEASS!!!!!    new camera's have disk and cards!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'M NOT GOING THROUGH ALL THAT JUST TO MAKE YOU FOOLS HAPPY. WHEN I GET ME ANOTHER CAMERA TO USB, THEN I'LL LOAD THEM. UNTIL THEN, LIKE MY HOMEY G SAYS.. "EACH YOUR HEART OUT!"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 10:27 AM~11557058
> *read what I wrote white jacket!!!!!!! You guys always talk shit about fat Chic's. and then you say that.. :uh:
> *


I DON'T HATE ON NO FAT CHICK. MO' CUSHIN FOR THE PUSHIN!! BUT THERE IS A WEIGHT LIMIT CAPACITY ON ERTHANG


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:32 AM~11557112
> *I'M NOT GOING THROUGH ALL THAT JUST TO MAKE YOU FOOLS HAPPY.  WHEN I GET ME ANOTHER CAMERA TO USB, THEN I'LL LOAD THEM.  UNTIL THEN, LIKE MY HOMEY G SAYS.. "EACH YOUR HEART OUT!"
> *


the card just slides out, Much easier then old ass cord... I'm getting ready to go look at some motor parts.. need to start chrome and paint under hood..  I'll take pics . hell I always do!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:35 AM~11557127
> *I DON'T HATE ON NO FAT CHICK.  MO' CUSHIN FOR THE PUSHIN!!  BUT THERE IS A WEIGHT LIMIT CAPACITY ON ERTHANG
> *


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :0


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 08:37 AM~11557145
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :0
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: THAT'S A RANDOM PIC OF SOME CHICK OFF THE INTERNETS :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

I ONCE KNEW A SKINNY ASS ***** THAT LOVED FAT CHICKS. THAT'S ALL HE FUCKED WITH WAS FAT-ASS CHICKS. THE ***** ONLY WEIGHED A BUCK AND A QUARTER SOAK AND WET. AND THE QUARTER CAME FROM THE TIMBERLAND BOOTS HE WAS WEARING. I ASKED HIM WHAT WAS HIS FETISH ABOUT THEM BIG MAMAS. HE SAID.. "_I LIKE FOR A FAT BITCH TO LAY ON ME, THAT WAY I CAN GET AAAAWWLLL THAT ASS!!"_


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

get your "prep" on!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxZ-zZ-NlQ&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:00 AM~11557331
> *get your "prep" on!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxZ-zZ-NlQ&feature=related
> *


FALL BACK WITH THAT BULLSHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu460UHqI04&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqeQ_PfKMAo&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 09:04 AM~11557374
> *FALL BACK WITH THAT BULLSHIT
> *


forgot you were a square!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2008, 10:54 PM~11555113
> *lmao...fucc you!!!!!  now u know how to program cnc machine?....get the gray out!
> *


yes I do!! I have 2 of them at the plant dumbass!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 9 2008, 03:11 AM~11555908
> *You like those?
> *


yes!!!!!! you're a waki-Paki so you wouldn't understand!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:09 AM~11557401
> *forgot you were a square!!!!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_KmbW7TiB0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 08:32 AM~11557112
> *I'M NOT GOING THROUGH ALL THAT JUST TO MAKE YOU FOOLS HAPPY.  WHEN I GET ME ANOTHER CAMERA TO USB, THEN I'LL LOAD THEM.  UNTIL THEN, LIKE MY HOMEY G SAYS.. "EACH YOUR HEART OUT!"
> *


text me the pics ho bitch!!! we know you have a popup roof!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 08:36 AM~11557136
> *the card just slides out, Much easier then old ass cord... I'm getting ready to go look at some motor parts.. need to start chrome and paint under hood..  I'll take pics . hell I always do!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:21 AM~11557476
> *text me the pics ho bitch!!!  we know you have a popup roof!!!!!!!!
> *


AINT PAID MY PHONE BILL MARKY MARK. LET ME HOLD SOME 'EM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 09:29 AM~11557524
> *AINT PAID MY PHONE BILL MARKY MARK.  LET ME HOLD SOME 'EM
> *


hold what *****?!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 09:29 AM~11557524
> *AINT PAID MY PHONE BILL MARKY MARK.  LET ME HOLD SOME 'EM
> *


boost unlimited ***** is $50 a month!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:42 AM~11557634
> *boost unlimited ***** is $50 a month!!!!!!
> *


like cedric the entertainer says.. "i aint got it- i aint got it"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Wally is back!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2008, 09:47 AM~11557680
> *like cedric the entertainer says.. "i aint got it- i aint got it"
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UERThpht1BI


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 9 2008, 05:57 AM~11556392
> *ya
> *


:barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 08:16 AM~11557449
> *yes!!!!!!  you're a waki-Paki so you wouldn't understand!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


No I don't understand.


----------



## fundimotorsports

So building a GM is a lot easier then a Ford motor.. parts are way cheaper to get done or get. Got the whole top half of motor on order and wish list.. No wonder peeps where trying to find out how I chromed or got pieces done on my truck..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> *You have chosen to ignore THE TERMINATOR. View this post · Un-ignore THE TERMINATOR*





> *Ben's set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben's build up project..lol...seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben's old car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go buddy..I'm too busy but I know you'll treat these pictures right  *


 :0 









Please leave this topic realtalk/ben/sally/noseup/bitchnigga/fucthemods/igetbentover..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 08:26 AM~11557032
> *So in theory working a digital camera or cell phone pic should be even easier. I don't understand why neither one of you super black low riders know how to use one . But can use a 100g machine.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Om not hating just......... :dunno:
> *


x17297392372937

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

AFTER I POST MY MOONROOF FLICS I'M DONE WITH THIS THREAD. YALL MAWFUCKAS IS A COLD PEICE OF WORK


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS!!!!!*


----------



## chevy_boy

:0


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATCH OUT!!! WATCH OUT!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 02:50 PM~11558589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Dammit,man!


----------



## chevy_boy

*ONE MORE!!!! *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 12:09 PM~11558737
> *So building a GM is a lot easier then a Ford motor.. parts are way cheaper to get done or get. Got the whole top half of motor on order and wish list.. No wonder peeps where trying to find out how I chromed or got pieces done on my truck..
> *


what are you talking about............ a ford is easy to build!!!!!!! very easy to get chrome for a motor!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Snow


----------



## cripn8ez

yo fundi i was there at the fest shit i like bitchs with meat on there bones but not ugly too..... them are sum bugerwolfs there were worse n person y there not on my cars fucc that they can take a flicc else where....


hella show though.....


----------



## cripn8ez

YEAH IT WAS HOT THEN A MOFO BRO FUCCING FISH GREASE HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YEAH I HERD BOUT THE STOLIN CARS SHIT UR HOTEL WS ON LOCC U COULDNT PULL A CAR N OR OUT IT WAS TO FULL LOW LOWZ EVERY WHERE...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:50 AM~11558589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 pretty face to match


----------



## Eazy

If you actually gonna fucc somebody up don't get online tell'em what you gonna do..... :uh: Just keepin it real cause if you get caught they got all the evidence in the world for premeditation :uh: :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2008, 11:32 PM~11554076
> *GODS SON 2 SAID GET SUM DVB?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha good pic Snow. i'll have to save that one. i'm still looking for the one where i'm swangin it.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 9 2008, 03:26 PM~11560391
> *Nope. Not the 4.6 in a SUV. I built everything my self or machined it.. I bought the truck off lot with 16miles on it..  Now mustang block ,and truck block are a little diff. And you got to know the cheat codes to put in . Along with all the wire splicing I did to make TBS and GD EGR. Codes not come up.. I can build a Truck (new) all day!!!!!
> :0  Looks like it was hot as hell!!!!!!!!!! I had to stay at home. (flooding , tree's) It looks like every one got home safe. I have not heard any missing stories yet. last year 2-4 vecs. got , GOT!!!!!!!!! from hotels and the act show.. :angry: And I know the night shit was wear it was at..... Me and my little gals had a ball the last 2yrs. 2-4am parking lot hopping and 3 wheeling..
> *


you can get everything from edelbrock or rousch dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 9 2008, 09:15 PM~11563590
> *you can get everything from edelbrock or rousch dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


No you can not.. I know a truck fool.. Now in (2006)you might can. I built that motor back in 98 there was nothing!!!!!!!!!! unless you did a full swap. and then all your elect would not work without $ to play with.. the only thing most broke ass where doing was the Navilight conversion ( still had to drill out tails for reverse unless you got door too) , front clip , and big nose bumper kit ,or the Harley re-badge and bumper. That's why I was killing in the truck Field SUV. I always was diff..  

text me a pic of those gates. you know the number........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Sup ya'll....you guys smoked the peace pipe or somethin'?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 9 2008, 10:13 PM~11564331
> *Sup ya'll....you guys smoked the peace pipe or somethin'?
> *


 I don't smoke.


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 9 2008, 04:21 PM~11560824
> *If you actually gonna fucc somebody up don't get online tell'em what you gonna do..... :uh: Just keepin it real cause if you get caught they got all the evidence in the world for premeditation :uh:  :uh:
> *


 Loc's and wacks are always around to hate.. Haterz also let you know you are doing something right or got something they want, otherwise they wouldn't open there mouths or notice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I think we're gonna see 187's moonroof today!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

MODS PLEASE REMOVE THIS WHOLE DAMN TOPIC. IT AINT WORTH SHIT NO MORE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 10 2008, 11:35 AM~11566656
> *MODS PLEASE REMOVE THIS WHOLE DAMN TOPIC.  IT AINT WORTH SHIT NO MORE
> *


TOPIC CLOSED ON YOUR REQUEST SINCE YOU ARE THE TOPIC STARTER.I WILL TRY TO CLEAN IT UP AND IF YOU WANT IT REOPENED PM ME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this Ace is coming for Skim!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

lookin good


----------



## bigswanga

:thumbsup: I knew it wasnt gonna take long :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

just keep it positive homies!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dvb wats up, keep it lowriding


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 10 2008, 04:14 PM~11569775
> *ONES ALREADY STARTED
> *


Ya but the thread starts out....... I have always disagread with the turm A BLACK LOWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lowrider is not a color!!!!!!! hence I wrote I want info on the history of Us in Lowriding. Peeps got so much mouth about they know this and that. Lets here it and do build up pics. not just talk!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 06:20 PM~11569826
> *Ya but the thread starts out....... I have always disagread with the turm A  BLACK LOWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lowrider is not a color!!!!!!! hence I wrote I want info on the history of Us in Lowriding. Peeps got so much mouth about they know this and that. Lets here it and do build up pics. not just talk!!!!
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 10 2008, 04:25 PM~11569871
> *
> *


And that from someone who says they arent a lowrider :uh: 

LIKE SCOTTY SAID KEEP IT POSITIVE


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11569930
> *And that from someone who says they arent a lowrider :uh:
> 
> LIKE SCOTTY SAID KEEP IT POSITIVE
> *


I had a truck . Now i got a 4 door and working on it.. I'm a ryder. Don't care about a title... I'll always post what I do and keep it real with you..  I'm not going to fight back or spit with any one . but I will defend my famly..


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11569960
> *I had a truck . Now i got a 4 door and working on it.. I'm a ryder. Don't care about a title... I'll always post what I do and keep it real with you..    I'm not going to fight back or spit with any one . but I will defend my famly..
> *


PLEASE STOP ALREADY!!!


----------



## bigswanga

Never mind :uh:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 10 2008, 04:45 PM~11570007
> *Never mind  :uh:
> *


Sup my friend?? :wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hopefully spring I can open up my hood and say Boom!!!!!!!! Chrome and machined parts.. 

Need a info on those Gates... pass it. I know you guys are stingy with the good stuff on that coast...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Here we go again. What about all the nice pics form the other topic, many of which I contributed. I'm not gonna re-post all that here. That other topic needs to be heavily edited and disrespectful people kicked out. 

Thanks nimster btw.


----------



## sic713

my ride.. in the works


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 10 2008, 05:04 PM~11570168-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again. What about all the nice pics form the other topic, many of which I contributed. I'm not gonna re-post all that here. That other topic needs to be heavily edited and disrespectful people kicked out.
> 
> Thanks nimster btw.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 05:05 PM~11570171
> *my ride.. in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That hot shit . Way to start out!!!! post that shit!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11570193
> *  Me too..
> :0 That hot shit . Way to start out!!!! post that shit!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


build up in my sig..
its actually painted all black now.. i re did it


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 05:12 PM~11570217
> *build up in my sig..
> its actually painted all black now.. i re did it
> *


 :0 Nice. I'm starting out on a new project . A 4 door. But it's mine and will be built with love and pride..










Pay-Fred on left . Me on right..  










Kaddi king (SDZ)Famly..











Fred again!!!!!! trowing his ass up at the light.. 3 cars at a 79 car turn out. And guess who shut it down.. The 3 black guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi your problem is you don't look at things in a psotive way!!! we are Black men who lowride and we're just showing the peeps in here our contribution to the lifestyle we love!!! you've never had a rider so you don't really what is hip! you think you do but you don't. but we are here to help each other out and show folks how we get down and spread the love!! ya dig homie? now if you want to be a "Black Lowtider" than start your own thread like I did and you can do your own thing and we'll do ours. now if you wanna chill in here with us that's cool but keep it positive and if fools get stupid I'll take care of it for you!! so let's keep it Black and positive up in here!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:30 PM~11570372
> *Fundi your problem is you don't look at things in a psotive way!!!  we are Black men who lowride and we're just showing the peeps in here our contribution to the lifestyle we love!!!  you've never had a rider so you don't really what is hip!  you think you do but you don't.  but we are here to help each other out and show folks how we get down and spread the love!! ya dig homie? now if you want to be a "Black Lowtider" than start your own thread like I did and you can do your own thing and we'll do ours.  now if you wanna chill in here with us that's cool but keep it positive and if fools get stupid I'll take care of it for you!!  so let's keep it Black and positive up in here!!!!
> *


 I agree. But what about all the old pics?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:30 PM~11570372
> *Fundi your problem is you don't look at things in a psotive way!!!  we are Black men who lowride and we're just showing the peeps in here our contribution to the lifestyle we love!!!  you've never had a rider so you don't really what is hip!  you think you do but you don't.  but we are here to help each other out and show folks how we get down and spread the love!! ya dig homie? now if you want to be a "Black Lowtider" than start your own thread like I did and you can do your own thing and we'll do ours.  now if you wanna chill in here with us that's cool but keep it positive and if fools get stupid I'll take care of it for you!!  so let's keep it Black and positive up in here!!!!
> *


I agree to disagree.. (The title topic sucks!!! and promotes separatism.) but I will listen to both sides. 
And your wrong . I have never posted all my rides.. Ive had.. You got to realize parts ,rims , and shit is totally diff on this coast. we get laughed at ridding out. even in Sunday driver or baby blue.. these cats just don't get 13's , our the paint , chrome or anything. remember our stuff is at a 20% mark up so it's very $ to ride.. No meets , hang out , nothing!!! I would say 100 cars all together and we don't have time to bicker and feud. the 1000's of Don ks , classics , and street rods think we waste our time and money. like i said we are in hillbilly super truck territory!!!! And T-pain wanna be ballers.. :angry:

(fyi) a black or Mexican with wire wheels is a gang banger on this coast..... AT ALL TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: ( GD I'm being a smart ass!!!!) 

I'm just having a talk , not angry ,not phoney, not being a dick.... :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2008, 05:37 PM~11570459
> *I agree. But what about all the old pics?
> *


GD why you set me up. ( bittting lip)


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 05:05 PM~11570171
> *my ride.. in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEll yea!!!!!!!!!!!! clean and on that Gangsta lean!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2008, 05:37 PM~11570459
> *I agree. But what about all the old pics?
> *


Nim will hook us up


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 05:47 PM~11570568
> *I agree to disagree.. (The title topic sucks!!! and promotes separatism.) but I will listen to both sides.
> And your wrong . I have never posted all my rides.. Ive had.. You got to realize parts ,rims , and shit is totally diff on this coast. we get laughed at ridding out. even in Sunday driver or baby blue.. these cats just don't get 13's , our the paint , chrome or anything. remember our stuff is at a 20% mark up so it's very $ to ride.. No meets , hang out , nothing!!! I would say 100 cars all together and we don't have time to bicker and feud. the 1000's of Don ks , classics , and street rods think we waste our time and money. like i said we are in hillbilly super truck territory!!!! And T-pain wanna be ballers.. :angry:
> 
> (fyi) a black or Mexican with wire wheels is a gang banger on this coast..... AT ALL TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  ( GD I'm being a smart ass!!!!)
> 
> I'm just having a talk , not angry ,not phoney, not being a dick.... :biggrin:
> *


whatever man who cares!! I got some heavy street shit to build right now!! me and Uncle Rat got a hot ass trey coming out!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:59 PM~11570693
> *Nim will hook us up
> *


I got a couple.. :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 10 2008, 06:01 PM~11570707-->
> 
> 
> 
> whatever man who cares!!  I got some heavy street shit to build right now!! me and Uncle Rat got a hot ass trey coming out!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this what I'm trying top say. and I will speek no more on it. to all!!!! Lets post sum peeps working and ryding. not just talk...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SMURF_@Sep 9 2008, 09:33 AM~11557561
> *This topic is a fucking Joke, except for a few comments the whole tread is a joke, Who the fuck ever made a rule book for Lowriding, mothafuckas where building Camaros, VW Bugs/Buses to name a few back in the day, they did what they wanted to THEIR cars and where happy.
> This topic is what's wrong with Lowriding now-a-days, too many people hating on the next Man for what he's building or what he can afford or can't afford, yet they call it advice and motivation :uh: ., Everybody talks a good one, You'll get laughed out the strip :uh: but how many times have you actually walked up to a fool you didn't know Man to Man and told him "A Homie your Car looks like shit, get the fuck on"? never and probably never will(specially in the Hood), why because you know better.
> There's people out there that like to follow footprints(fucken sheep), i for my self like to leave my own foot prints, fuck building what everyone's building, doing it like everyone's doing it, that shit is lame. I've said it before and i'll say it again, I BUILD MY CAR FOR ME, not a fucking show or the fucken Boulevard, i build it for me, my self and i, there's only one other opinion that counts and that's my Little Boys, if he thinks his Pops Car is the nicest car in the world then guess what, that's what it is.
> Fuck the next Rider that doesn't think my car is good enough to Lowride, fuck a Club that tells me what i should do to my Car, even if that Club was paying for my car to get done i would still do it my fucken way.
> This is why i choose to Roll Solo, i don't need a Club or a posse to Ride, I don't need a Club to build a quality Car, i can do that on my own. If you're an individual who does shit half ass all the fucking time, joining a club with high standards ain't going to change you, you'll be doing half assing on a whole new level, it is what it is, fuck the bullshit.
> *


 :thumbsup: I agree 100%!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

THAT WAS QUOTED FROM SOMEONE WHO ISNT AFRICAN AMERICAN :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

QUOTE

LOOK MAN IMMA KEEP IT 100 WITH YOU.IN MY OPINION YOUR NOT A LOWRIDER POINT BLANK.OK YOU MAY WORK ON THEM AND SUPPLY PARTS BUT THAT DONT MAKE YOU A LOWRIDER.JUST A PARTS DISTRIBUTER.JUST SO YOU KNOW A REAL LOWRIDER(BIG SCOTTYS TOPIC) IS SOOMEONE WHO LOWRIDES 24/7 EAT SLEEP SHIT LOWRIDERS NOT ANY AND EVERY CUSTOM KINDA CAR YOU CAN OWN.MOSTLEY SOMEONE WHOS BEEN HANDED DOWN THE TRADITION.NOT SOMEONE WHO JUST CUZ THEY WORKED ON A FEW CARS TO CALL THEMSELVES A LOWRIDER.OK TRUE ENOUGH YOU HAVE A FOURDOOR CAR NOW.BUT THAT STILL DONT MAKE YOU A LOWRIDER JUST SOMEONE THAT WANTS TO LOWRIDE. THATS JUST LIKE ME SAYING IM A FORD LOVER KNOWING IVE ONLY OWNED 1.BUT INSTALLED MUSIC IN HUNDREDS. iM NOT TRYING TO BASH YOU. I JUST DONT AGREE WITH YOU.IN DUE TIME YOUR GET WHERE IM COMMING FROM WHEN YOU SEE THE REAL BULLSHIT WE BLACK MEN GO THROUGH TRYING TO FIT IN THIS LIFESTYLE. 

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR FOURDOOR LOWRIDER YOUR BUILDING
BIG SWANGA

you sound like a racist asshole!!!!! I build cars all day !!! And have built cars.. starting with hot rod-ding. Now I just started out building custom low rides . But i have built motors , and audio for 15 plus years. And I'm black in the south. so what ever!!! Just because i just started rying 13's the last 10yrs don't make you the super ****** of all *******.. damn son I'm don't want you tittle:uh: I build cars and yes show stuff.. I don't sale parts either. the shit I post and on that site i built. 

In fact I had a shop and will be building another for my self. I am ASE certified in 24 diff tec's. so I know my cars. I'm not stupid. it payed for nursing school for me and the wife and now I do cars for fun..

Like I said i don't care about your fucking tittle!!!!!!!! I build for fun and passion. not a god damn piss contest!!!!!!! There only like 100 on this coast why be a dick!!!!!!! 
:uh: TOO BAD YOULL NEVER UNDERSTAND :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Sep 10 2008, 06:29 PM~11570967-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS QUOTED FROM SOMEONE WHO ISNT AFRICAN AMERICAN :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Sep 10 2008, 06:32 PM~11570995
> *QUOTE
> 
> LOOK MAN IMMA KEEP IT 100 WITH YOU.IN MY OPINION YOUR NOT A LOWRIDER POINT BLANK.OK YOU MAY WORK ON THEM AND SUPPLY PARTS BUT THAT DONT MAKE YOU A LOWRIDER.JUST A PARTS DISTRIBUTER.JUST SO YOU KNOW A REAL LOWRIDER(BIG SCOTTYS TOPIC) IS SOOMEONE WHO LOWRIDES 24/7 EAT SLEEP SHIT LOWRIDERS NOT ANY AND EVERY CUSTOM KINDA CAR YOU CAN OWN.MOSTLEY SOMEONE WHOS BEEN HANDED DOWN THE TRADITION.NOT SOMEONE WHO JUST CUZ THEY WORKED ON A FEW CARS TO CALL THEMSELVES A LOWRIDER.OK TRUE ENOUGH YOU HAVE A FOURDOOR CAR NOW.BUT THAT STILL DONT MAKE YOU A LOWRIDER JUST SOMEONE THAT WANTS TO LOWRIDE. THATS JUST LIKE ME SAYING IM A FORD LOVER KNOWING IVE ONLY OWNED 1.BUT INSTALLED MUSIC IN HUNDREDS. iM NOT TRYING TO BASH YOU. I JUST DONT AGREE WITH YOU.IN DUE TIME YOUR GET WHERE IM COMMING FROM WHEN YOU SEE THE REAL BULLSHIT  WE BLACK MEN GO THROUGH TRYING TO FIT IN THIS LIFESTYLE.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ON YOUR FOURDOOR LOWRIDER YOUR BUILDING
> BIG SWANGA
> 
> you sound like a racist asshole!!!!! I build cars all day !!! And have built cars.. starting with hot rod-ding. Now I just started out building custom low rides . But i have built motors , and audio for 15 plus years. And I'm black in the south. so what ever!!! Just because i just started rying 13's the last 10yrs don't make you the super ****** of all *******.. damn son I'm don't want you tittle:uh: I build cars and yes show stuff.. I don't sale parts either. the shit I post and on that site i built.
> 
> In fact I had a shop and will be building another for my self. I am ASE certified in 24 diff tec's. so I know my cars. I'm not stupid. it payed for nursing school for me and the wife and now I do cars for fun..
> 
> Like I said i don't care about your fucking tittle!!!!!!!! I build for fun and passion. not a god damn piss contest!!!!!!! There only like 100 on this coast why be a dick!!!!!!!
> :uh:  TOO BAD YOULL NEVER UNDERSTAND :angry:
> *


that's not the point. I guess the War vidoe is not real lowriding then.. We know you guys are black. who gives a shit... It about getting low , tearing up pavement and love. Not this one sided piss contest. shit been going on with blacks since slave days. this black is better then others . then it was the gold chains. Now it all material things. Damn open your eyes.. Nice bitch move posting up pms. shows me what you really are BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sorry Scotty.. But this shit get me ready for a debate.. I hate one sided his--story from any color or race...


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 06:38 PM~11571054
> *that's not the point. I guess the War vidoe is not real lowriding then..  We know you guys are black. who gives a shit... It about getting low , tearing up pavement and love. Not this one sided piss contest. shit been going on with blacks since slave days. this black is better then others . then it was the gold chains. Now it all material things. Damn open your eyes.. Nice bitch move posting up pms. shows me what you really are BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry Scotty.. But this shit get me ready for a debate.. I hate one sided his--story from any color or race...
> *





> *That's your problem . the world don't owe you shit. we know your black . Who cares!!!!!!!! look at what that ryder says!!!!!! GD Even the war vidoe (FYI) blacks had those rides. so what do you say? They where fake ryders :uh:  You shits kill me with the one side one track slave mind shit!!!!!!!!!! Low ridding is about being low !!!!!!!! one nation one love. fuck color...*


NO THEY WERE ACCEPTED CUZ THEY ARE AND WILL ALWAYS BE WHAT LOWRIDING IS . BUT YOU ARE OF A TOTALLY DIFFERENT BREED WITH THAT BULLSHIT SUV YOU WERE TRYN TO FIT IN THEN CHANGED UP WHEN YOU GOT CLOWNED SO DONT ACT LIKE SOMEONE IS CLOSED MINED ITS THAT YOU ARE FULL OF IT TODAY YOU LOWRIDE TOMARROW YOU MIGHT NOT.THATS MY POINT SO MISS ME WITH ALL THAT OTHER BULLSHIT
THANKYOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY 

AND THATS NOT A BITCH MOVE THATS KEEPING IT 100 I DONT HAVE SHIT TO HIDE


----------



## fundimotorsports

war..

Please explain these fake low rider according to your rules. My ******* mind don't understand. explain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( again discuss not battle fools) I'm lost on your rule book..


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 10 2008, 06:41 PM~11571077
> *NO  THEY WERE ACCEPTED CUZ THEY ARE AND WILL ALWAYS BE WHAT LOWRIDING IS . BUT YOU ARE OF A TOTALLY DIFFERENT BREED WITH THAT BULLSHIT SUV YOU WERE TRYN TO FIT IN THEN CHANGED UP WHEN YOU GOT CLOWNED SO DONT ACT LIKE SOMEONE IS CLOSED MINED ITS THAT YOU ARE FULL OF IT TODAY YOU LOWRIDE TOMARROW YOU MIGHT NOT.THATS MY POINT SO MISS ME WITH ALL THAT OTHER BULLSHIT
> THANKYOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY
> 
> AND THATS NOT A BITCH MOVE  THATS KEEPING IT 100  I DONT HAVE SHIT TO HIDE
> *


again find where I stated I was a lowrider.. I belong to a truck club. check your facts.. I sold the truck to get another truck for my kids. I got a car for free. and now I'm a fake. Silly. you keep your rules..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 06:42 PM~11571090
> *war..
> 
> Please explain these fake low rider according to your rules. My ******* mind don't understand. explain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( again discuss not battle fools) I'm lost on your rule book..
> *


 :uh: NO EXPLANATION NEEDED WE LIVE IT NOT TV IT. THATS A VIDEO I CAN PUT WHATEVER I WANT IN IT :uh: THINK OUT THE BOX


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi you're still missing the point and so is that one dude!!!! folks let's move on and post your cars in the present and past!!!!! for those fools who don't believe what I post is mine or I built kick rocks and keep you junior high comments to yourself please!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 06:45 PM~11571114
> *again find where I stated I was a lowrider.. I belong to a truck club. check your facts.. I sold the truck to get another truck for my kids. I got a car for free. and now I'm a fake. Silly.  you keep your rules..
> *


IM DONE 

POINT MADE

NO BOOK JUST TRADITION


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11571126-->
> 
> 
> 
> fundi you're still missing the point and so is that one dude!!!!  folks let's move on and post your cars in the present and past!!!!!  for those fools who don't believe what I post is mine or I built kick rocks and keep you junior high comments to yourself please!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir.
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Sep 10 2008, 06:47 PM~11571137
> *:biggrin:
> IM DONE
> 
> POINT MADE
> 
> NO BOOK JUST TRADITION
> *


Fuck you one sided educated black lowrider... YOUR so called tradition is garbage..  


Not Blacks in lowriding guys. Just that one sided shit!!!!!!!!!! 

 post those Black boottieeeeesss on bikes Scotty I need to cool off!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

basically what Big Swanga is trying to say is that with us lowriding is our "life" not a fad!!!! now if you're not a lowrider than why are you in here? start a Black truck thread!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11571188
> *basically what  Big Swanga is trying to say is that with us lowriding is our "life" not a fad!!!!  now if you're not a lowrider than why are you in here? start a Black truck thread!!!!
> *


TY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 06:51 PM~11571174
> *yes sir.
> 
> Fuck you one sided educated black lowrider... YOUR so called tradition is garbage..
> Not Blacks in lowriding guys. Just that one sided shit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> post those Black boottieeeeesss on bikes Scotty I need to cool off!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


man go start a truck thread please and you guys can be *****, malato, ******* or whatever and have fun!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11571188
> *basically what  Big Swanga is trying to say is that with us lowriding is our "life" not a fad!!!!  now if you're not a lowrider than why are you in here? start a Black truck thread!!!!
> *


I know it's a life!!!! then I am a Black customized I do more then trucks with 17 plus under my belt with certs in 20 plus ASE's.. ( payed for me and wife's nursing school) turning wrenches on track and dealerships... I'll take a grease monkey tittle then..  


 Post sum pics that where lost on the thread!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi, out of respect for what this NEW topic is about, maybe you should just stay out of here and make your own topic. Thanks to you AGAIN, dbl v is gonna have to edit the last two pages.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2008, 07:08 PM~11571344
> *Fundi, out of respect for what this NEW topic is about, maybe you should just stay out of here and make your own topic. Thanks to you AGAIN, dbl v is gonna have to edit the last two pages.
> *


I was not speaking in anger or disrespect . I want some ?'s answered is this not the place to ask about the general concept of a low rider among blacks. I really wanna know the in and outs and why is it so one sided on certain subjects. :dunno: If you can not ask ?'s to the people that make and run topics whats the point in starting a thread like this..

bar talk / debate / car show chat. no hard feelings here.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 07:14 PM~11571393
> *I was not speaking in anger or disrespect . I want some ?'s answered is this not the place to ask about the general concept of a low rider among blacks. I really wanna know the in and outs and why is it so one sided on certain subjects.  :dunno:  If you can not ask ?'s to the people that make and run topics whats the point in starting a thread like this..
> 
> bar talk / debate / car show chat. no hard feelings here.
> *


Okay fine. Just stick to traditional lowriding in here, No suv's, no oppinions on weather you prefer to be called black or Afro American...just bare bone lowriding. This aint the place for anything else.


----------



## AndrewH

race is a dumb concept. Have pride in what you've learned/accomplished, not what you were born with, you didnt get to pick what u were born with... should we start a left handed lowriders thread? cuz my grandpa and my son are left handed...? I dunno. I guess i just dont get a reason to stand out by physical characteristics alone...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 10 2008, 07:35 PM~11571623
> *race is a dumb concept. Have pride in what you've learned/accomplished, not what you were born with, you didnt get to pick what u were born with... should we start a left handed lowriders thread? cuz my grandpa and my son are left handed...?  I dunno. I guess i just dont get a reason to stand out by physical characteristics alone...
> *


 O wait i don't agree with you or do I. 






I do. I'm not a traditional black lowrider... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

anyone heard this album from 1980?

TRACKLISTING

Side 1 - 

Mr. Music Man

I Just Wanna Make Sweet Love To You

Wes Blvd.

Mr. Music Man



Side 2 - 

Miss Monique

Sweet Jorae

Crenshaw Blvd.


----------



## LOWYALTY48

1 of my members in lowyalty
drake is his name he loves red


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 07:14 PM~11571393
> *I was not speaking in anger or disrespect . I want some ?'s answered is this not the place to ask about the general concept of a low rider among blacks. I really wanna know the in and outs and why is it so one sided on certain subjects.  :dunno:  If you can not ask ?'s to the people that make and run topics whats the point in starting a thread like this..
> 
> bar talk / debate / car show chat. no hard feelings here.
> *


man you know the answer you just want to be a fool on purpose!!!!! post your work we would love to see it since you say you've been in the "game" of car customizing for a long time!!!! match me picture for picture!!!!! have you been in any magazines with your work???? I have have you?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11571705
> *  O wait i don't agree with you  or do I.
> I do. I'm not a traditional black lowrider... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you're not a lowrider!!! do I have to make some more offtopic threads abouut you?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 10 2008, 08:29 PM~11572306
> *1 of my members in lowyalty
> drake is his name he loves red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Where LA at . I'm going to miss Sed & Flex...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 08:35 PM~11572391
> *man you know the answer you just want to be a fool on purpose!!!!!  post your work we would love to see it since you say you've been in the "game" of car customizing for a long time!!!!  match me picture for picture!!!!!  have you been in any magazines with your work????  I have have you?
> *


Yes yes yes. bring it!!!!!! And I'm in the pics...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 08:38 PM~11572426
> *Yes yes yes. bring it!!!!!! And I'm in the pics...
> *


you 1st fatso!!!!!!!! but your cars have to be comparable to mine in quality!!! I don't build garbage *****!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waiting...............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

here's me fatso walking away from the motor I just dropped in!!!  I WIN!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11572450-->
> 
> 
> 
> you 1st fatso!!!!!!!!  but your cars have to be comparable to mine in quality!!!  I don't build garbage *****!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 08:40 PM~11572461
> *waiting...............
> *


same ole BS . You just all talk.. :uh: You stated first .. read what you wrote.. And every one has seen my site that's where you get all my pics from and stuff. .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NOTICE HOW DIRTY MY PANTS AND SHOES ARE CHUBBY?


----------



## LOWYALTY48

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 10:37 PM~11572410
> *Where LA at . I'm going to miss Sed & Flex...
> *


la is working on his car. he got 2 jobs 
wait till he get his money right :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 08:42 PM~11572492
> *here's me fatso walking away from the motor I just dropped in!!!  I WIN!!!!!
> *


thats your uncles shop.. :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 10 2008, 08:44 PM~11572521
> *la is working on his car. he got 2 jobs
> wait till he get his money right :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: you need to come out in OCT. I need to get new pics and lake shots of all the cars..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why is it b.s.? see how you always comment on folks but they can't do it you because you have nothing to show!! so now you're calling me a liar!! I'm in the picture am I? are you jealous because real riders are in my shop and you build buckets? everything you posted has been garbage!!!!! come on fat ass post your pics up Mr. Installer!!!!! get out my thread ***** and play with your white friend Chuck. you're not wanted here!!!!!! I hate to see fools banned but Nim ban this stupid motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Dumb ***** that's our shop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

im gonna go post some more in the sexy chocolate thread...u zooloos can sword fight all u want...i'm gone.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11572577
> *why is it b.s.?  see how you always comment on folks but they can't do it you because you have nothing to show!! so now you're calling me a liar!!  I'm in the picture am I?  are you jealous because real riders are in my shop and you build buckets?  everything you posted has been garbage!!!!!  come on fat ass post your pics up Mr. Installer!!!!!  get out my thread ***** and play with your white friend Chuck. you're not wanted here!!!!!!  I hate to see fools banned but Nim ban this stupid motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What are you talking about.. :dunno: I did not even name call. you high or something.. hell i did not say anything about the pic.. You got problems dude...


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GET OUT MY THREAD!!!!!!! DON'T WANT YOU IN HERE!!!! TRUES ONLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 09:00 PM~11572744
> *REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> *


I have never Knocked you family. You seem to be angry about nothing.. And aide your uncle at the shop. It's your job.!!!! To build those cars. people pay you to do it... I never said anything about your WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11572773
> *GET OUT MY THREAD!!!!!!!  DON'T WANT YOU IN HERE!!!!  TRUES ONLY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Will do. You ain't shit anyway.... All you do is talk!!!!! You get payed to do what you do... Peace out . i tyred to find out info but you just proved this stupid shit is one sided and full of fools trying to do piss contest.. :uh: Have fun and go eat a fucking Pork chop and sum greens you silly ass. Live by your fake ass rules... Lots of Blacks on this site. I'm one that's going to call you on you bullshit and thats a fact fucker. have a nice life. I'll ride off. in my car . Not a customers!!!!!!!!!! You aint got to get me ban again. I'll done.. one sided BS... :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:57 PM~11570677
> *HEll yea!!!!!!!!!!!! clean and on that Gangsta lean!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks.. ill keep this topic updated..


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2008, 11:11 PM~11572896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cadillac1

Big ups to the brothas out there holdin it down. Been to Supernaturals and Kool-Aid.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

OKAY, SERIOUS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

SO OF COURSE YOU GUYS NOTICED THE OLD BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC IS TEMPORARILY CLOSED TIL FURTHER NOTICE. I DID'NT THINK THE MODS WOULD TAKE MY STATEMENT SERIOUSLY BUT HEY, THEY ANSWERED MY CALLING. THE TOPIC IS IN SERIOUS NEED OF MAINTENANCE, AND THE MODS ARE DOING THAT. THE THING IS, WE DON'T HAVE NOBODY TO BLAME BUT OURSELVES. AINT NO WHITE MAN WITH A LONG WHITE BEARD PUSH A BUTTON AND DESTROY OUR TOPIC. FOR THOSE OF US THAT ARE RESPONSIBLE, TAKE A LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND POINT YOUR FINGER. SCOTTY'S TRYING TO CONTINUE THE BLACK LOWRIDER LEGACY HERE AND THAT'S FINE. BUT I SEE THE BULLSHIT DONE ALREADY KICKED OFF WITH FUNDI's ASS. DO YOU THINK HE WOULD DO THIS TO A SERIOUS TOPIC LIKE "MAJESTICS" OR "INDIVIDUALS"? HIS ASS WOULD BE BANNED INDEFINITELY!!!! AND I AINT GON' PUT THE WHOLE BLAME ON FUNDI. THOSE OF US THAT CHOSE TO RESPOND TO HIM (INCLUDING ME) ARE JUST AS GUILTY. WHY IS IT THAT EVERTHING A BLACKMAN TRIES TO ACCOMPLISH HAS TO GO THROUGH A JAGGED ROAD?? WHETHER IT'S THE BROTHA MAN OR THE OTHA MAN, WE ALWAYS SEEM TO HAVE A PROBLEM KEEPING SHIT 100. I'MA GIVE YOU ONE EXAMPLE THEN I'M GON' SHUT UP: BILL FROM THE INDIVIDUALS DID MY MOONROOF AND DID AN EXCELLENT JOB. HE NOTICED THE ***** THAT DID MY VINYL TOP LAYED NEW MATERIAL ON TOP OF THE OLD TOP. WHAT KIND OF ******-ASS SHIT IS THAT?!! YOU TRY TO GIVE YOUR OWN KIND A PLAY AND THIS IS THE RESULT. AND THEN YOU GET CAUGHT UP IN THAT TREND OF _:"MAN I'M JUST GON' TAKE MY SHIT TO THE WHITE MAN":_. AND THIS IS ANALYGOUS TO WHAT HAPPENED IN THE "BLACKLOWRIDER THREAD". 

LET'S KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING. I KNOW WE CAN DO IT FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

OH.. AND YES I'LL POST FLICS OF MOONROOF. I JUST GOT PAID, SO I'MA GET A COMPUTER CABLE FOR MY CAMERA. AND OH YEAH.. SCOTTY, HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE ENOUGH LEFT OVER TO PAY MY PHONE BILL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 10:14 PM~11573495
> *thanks.. ill keep this topic updated..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 11 2008, 02:52 AM~11574339
> *I FOUND BIGG SCOTTY'S 80'S MUZIK VIDEO, HE EVEN GOT FUNDI IN IT AT THE 3:30!!!! SHIT IS JAMMIMN OLE' SCHOOL FUNK CLASSIC! GET DOWN! RIGHT ON!
> x2iIYibSa-g&NR=1
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey fool no more nonsense!! that means you too!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi is gone so we can have 2 threads for us!! I'm keeping all of my clowning in offtopic!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## chevy_boy

WHAT IT DO BROTHAS...........


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2008, 09:11 PM~11572896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 10 2008, 09:12 PM~11572920
> *Will do. You ain't shit anyway.... All you do is talk!!!!! You get payed to do what you do...  Peace out . i tyred to find out info but you just proved this stupid shit is one sided and full of fools trying to do piss contest..  :uh:  Have fun and go eat a fucking Pork chop and sum greens you silly ass. Live by your fake ass rules... Lots of Blacks on this site. I'm one that's going to call you on you bullshit and thats a fact fucker. have a nice life. I'll ride off. in my car . Not a customers!!!!!!!!!! You aint got to get me ban again. I'll done.. one sided BS... :uh:
> *


It is one sided!! either ur on da lowrider side or ur not!! and u r far from it


----------



## NIMSTER64

cleaned it up a bit.FUNDI,CADIMAN,TERMINATOR YOU ALL GOT TO STOP THE KID SHIT JUST IGNORE EACH OTHER.OR ELS I SEE BANS COMING ALONG AND I AM NOT THE ONE THATS GOING TO DO IT.


----------



## cripn8ez

NOW MAYBE ALL THE HATTING AND RACIST SHIT WILL STOP AND WE CAN CHOP IT UP BOUT LOWRIDER THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SO WEST UP ALL?

CF,DVB,DIRT422,AND EVERYONE ELSE HAS MY HOOK UP HIT ME ON HERE WITH A PM CUZ THE BAT PHONE IS CUT OFF?????????


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S BACK UP :0 LET'S ALL TRY TO KEEP THIS THING POSITIVE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2008, 11:44 AM~11575815
> *fundi is gone so we can have 2 threads for us!!  I'm keeping all of my clowning in offtopic!!!!!!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2008, 09:50 AM~11575059
> *SO OF COURSE YOU GUYS NOTICED THE OLD BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC IS TEMPORARILY CLOSED TIL FURTHER NOTICE.  I DID'NT THINK THE MODS WOULD TAKE MY STATEMENT SERIOUSLY BUT HEY, THEY ANSWERED MY CALLING.  THE TOPIC IS IN SERIOUS NEED OF MAINTENANCE, AND THE MODS ARE DOING THAT.  THE THING IS, WE DON'T HAVE NOBODY TO BLAME BUT OURSELVES.  AINT NO WHITE MAN WITH A LONG WHITE BEARD PUSH A BUTTON AND DESTROY OUR TOPIC.  FOR THOSE OF US THAT ARE RESPONSIBLE, TAKE A LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND POINT YOUR FINGER.  SCOTTY'S TRYING TO CONTINUE THE BLACK LOWRIDER LEGACY HERE AND THAT'S FINE.  BUT I SEE THE BULLSHIT DONE ALREADY KICKED OFF WITH FUNDI's ASS.  DO YOU THINK HE WOULD DO THIS TO A SERIOUS TOPIC LIKE "MAJESTICS" OR "INDIVIDUALS"?  HIS ASS WOULD BE BANNED INDEFINITELY!!!!  AND I AINT GON' PUT THE WHOLE BLAME ON FUNDI.  THOSE OF US THAT CHOSE TO RESPOND TO HIM (INCLUDING ME) ARE JUST AS GUILTY.  WHY IS IT THAT EVERTHING A BLACKMAN TRIES TO ACCOMPLISH HAS TO GO THROUGH A JAGGED ROAD??  WHETHER IT'S THE BROTHA MAN OR THE OTHA MAN, WE ALWAYS SEEM TO HAVE A PROBLEM KEEPING SHIT 100.  I'MA GIVE YOU ONE EXAMPLE THEN I'M GON' SHUT UP: BILL FROM THE INDIVIDUALS DID MY MOONROOF AND DID AN EXCELLENT JOB.  HE NOTICED THE ***** THAT DID MY VINYL TOP LAYED NEW MATERIAL ON TOP OF THE OLD TOP.  WHAT KIND OF ******-ASS SHIT IS THAT?!!  YOU TRY TO GIVE YOUR OWN KIND A PLAY AND THIS IS THE RESULT.  AND THEN YOU GET CAUGHT UP IN THAT TREND OF :"MAN I'M JUST GON' TAKE MY SHIT TO THE WHITE MAN":.  AND THIS IS ANALYGOUS TO WHAT HAPPENED IN THE "BLACKLOWRIDER THREAD".
> 
> LET'S KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING.  I KNOW WE CAN DO IT FELLAS :thumbsup:
> *





> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2008, 09:58 AM~11575099
> *OH.. AND YES I'LL POST FLICS OF MOONROOF.  I JUST GOT PAID, SO I'MA GET A COMPUTER CABLE FOR MY CAMERA.  AND OH YEAH.. SCOTTY, HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE ENOUGH LEFT OVER TO PAY MY PHONE BILL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 11 2008, 10:47 PM~11581936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH G, THAT'S SMOKING


----------



## Spanky




----------



## 187PURE

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 03:52 PM~11569153
> *this Ace is coming for Skim!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY

STL STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 12 2008, 10:12 AM~11585364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YOU TAKE SOME NICE PICS DOG!!!!* :biggrin: :thumbsup: 



*WHATS UP BROTHAS*................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TTT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 12 2008, 01:04 PM~11585737
> *TTT
> *


THE HORN IS BACK ON BIG SCOTTY :cheesy: 

NOW FOR THE MOONROOF PICS...


----------



## 187PURE

WOW. I THINK THIS THREAD WILL BE BETTER THAN THE OLD ONE. WHAT'S UP FUNDI


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 12 2008, 11:45 AM~11585601
> *YOU TAKE SOME NICE PICS DOG!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> WHATS UP BROTHAS................
> *


Right on homie, I try my best  
:wave:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 12 2008, 11:20 AM~11585854
> *WOW.  I THINK THIS THREAD WILL BE BETTER THAN THE OLD ONE.  WHAT'S UP FUNDI
> *


Not at this rate :uh: Leave him were he is with his trucc club


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2008, 09:44 AM~11575815
> *fundi is gone so we can have 2 threads for us!!  I'm keeping all of my clowning in offtopic!!!!!!
> *


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 12 2008, 11:37 AM~11585969
> *Not at this rate  :uh: Leave him were he is with his trucc club
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 12 2008, 11:20 AM~11585854
> *WOW.  I THINK THIS THREAD WILL BE BETTER THAN THE OLD ONE.  WHAT'S UP FUNDI
> *


WHERE THEM PICS AT .............. 
:420:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 12 2008, 12:10 PM~11586233
> *WHERE THEM PICS AT ..............
> :420:
> *


x22424242


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 12 2008, 11:19 AM~11585844
> *THE HORN IS BACK ON BIG SCOTTY :cheesy:
> 
> NOW FOR THE MOONROOF PICS...
> *


 well where they at??


----------



## BigPoppa

I always dug this car because it was so different



> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 12 2008, 07:07 AM~11584233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 12 2008, 11:19 AM~11585844
> *THE HORN IS BACK ON BIG SCOTTY :cheesy:
> 
> NOW FOR THE MOONROOF PICS...
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'm back!

I took a serious break, not only from the black lowrider topic, but from LIL period. Shit only got me highly upset, and honestly to let my emotions get the best of me over a internet site is plain silly so I took a break. 
Hopefully we can get back on track!
187......post up the damn pics!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 12 2008, 03:18 PM~11587715
> *I'm back!
> 
> I took a serious break, not only from the black lowrider topic, but from LIL period. Shit only got me highly upset, and honestly to let my emotions get the best of me over a internet site is plain silly so I took a break.
> Hopefully we can get back on track!
> 187......post up the damn pics!!!
> *



Lets all boycott this thread till 187um post them moonroof pics!! :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 12 2008, 03:51 PM~11587997
> *Lets all boycott this thread till 187um post them moonroof pics!!  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dadysgirl

_DADDYSGIRL "MERLIN" IS BACK WITH A FIRST PLACE TROPHY_


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

RIP "Ant" Car was built by Tommie at Super Natual Auto Accessories in Gardena, Ca.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 12 2008, 04:18 PM~11587715
> *I'm back!
> 
> I took a serious break, not only from the black lowrider topic, but from LIL period. Shit only got me highly upset, and honestly to let my emotions get the best of me over a internet site is plain silly so I took a break.
> Hopefully we can get back on track!
> 187......post up the damn pics!!!
> *


welcome back homie!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Suges old 64


----------



## Skim

Suge Knights old 63 rag in 2008


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

what does black got to do with it do with it :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2008, 09:10 PM~11590343
> *Suge Knights old 63 rag in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i think thats the 63rag 2pac was driving in the cali love video.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2008, 09:07 PM~11590328
> *Suges old 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd been looking for pictures of this car for awhile. I remember viewing a picture in a magazine with 'Suge' hanging out the moonroof with the car paused on three. Where did you find these pictures, 'Skim'?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who remembers Srape magazine?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Sep 12 2008, 09:11 PM~11590349
> *what does black got to do with it do with it  :wave:
> *


the way our big dicks swing!


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 12 2008, 11:56 PM~11591714
> *who remembers Srape magazine?
> *


the issue with 'Game dont last forver' and some 60 rag from super natural on the cover was real good...all about black lowriders in South LA, alot of super natural cars and del dogs 63'... too bad that magazine didnt last...


----------



## cutdog1978

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2008, 08:50 AM~11575059
> *SO OF COURSE YOU GUYS NOTICED THE OLD BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC IS TEMPORARILY CLOSED TIL FURTHER NOTICE.  I DID'NT THINK THE MODS WOULD TAKE MY STATEMENT SERIOUSLY BUT HEY, THEY ANSWERED MY CALLING.  THE TOPIC IS IN SERIOUS NEED OF MAINTENANCE, AND THE MODS ARE DOING THAT.  THE THING IS, WE DON'T HAVE NOBODY TO BLAME BUT OURSELVES.  AINT NO WHITE MAN WITH A LONG WHITE BEARD PUSH A BUTTON AND DESTROY OUR TOPIC.  FOR THOSE OF US THAT ARE RESPONSIBLE, TAKE A LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND POINT YOUR FINGER.  SCOTTY'S TRYING TO CONTINUE THE BLACK LOWRIDER LEGACY HERE AND THAT'S FINE.  BUT I SEE THE BULLSHIT DONE ALREADY KICKED OFF WITH FUNDI's ASS.  DO YOU THINK HE WOULD DO THIS TO A SERIOUS TOPIC LIKE "MAJESTICS" OR "INDIVIDUALS"?  HIS ASS WOULD BE BANNED INDEFINITELY!!!!  AND I AINT GON' PUT THE WHOLE BLAME ON FUNDI.  THOSE OF US THAT CHOSE TO RESPOND TO HIM (INCLUDING ME) ARE JUST AS GUILTY.  WHY IS IT THAT EVERTHING A BLACKMAN TRIES TO ACCOMPLISH HAS TO GO THROUGH A JAGGED ROAD??  WHETHER IT'S THE BROTHA MAN OR THE OTHA MAN, WE ALWAYS SEEM TO HAVE A PROBLEM KEEPING SHIT 100.  I'MA GIVE YOU ONE EXAMPLE THEN I'M GON' SHUT UP: BILL FROM THE INDIVIDUALS DID MY MOONROOF AND DID AN EXCELLENT JOB.  HE NOTICED THE ***** THAT DID MY VINYL TOP LAYED NEW MATERIAL ON TOP OF THE OLD TOP.  WHAT KIND OF ******-ASS SHIT IS THAT?!!  YOU TRY TO GIVE YOUR OWN KIND A PLAY AND THIS IS THE RESULT.  AND THEN YOU GET CAUGHT UP IN THAT TREND OF :"MAN I'M JUST GON' TAKE MY SHIT TO THE WHITE MAN":.  AND THIS IS ANALYGOUS TO WHAT HAPPENED IN THE "BLACKLOWRIDER THREAD".
> 
> LET'S KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING.  I KNOW WE CAN DO IT FELLAS :thumbsup:
> *



TO ADD ON THAT NOTE IM BLACK AND FROM ATLANTA AND IM THE ONLY BLACK CARCLUB PRESIDENT. I HAD A MEMBER IN MY CLUB WAS LAZY AND SELFISH. HE HASNT PAID CLUB DUES IN OVER A YEAR AND A HALF. HAVENT BEEN TO A MEETING IN OVER A YEAR. BUT WHEN I PAINTED HIS CAR HE HAD THE MONEY FOR THAT AND HAD THE MONEY PLUS SHOWED UP TO GET HIS CAR WORKED ON. HE BEEN IN THE CLUB FOR 3YRS WITH NO CAR. SO WE DECIDED ITS WAS TIME FOR HIM TO DEPART FROM THE CLUB. MAN!!!! HE WAS PISSED. SO HE TALKED ABOUT ME AND MY CLUB LIKE WE WAS NEVER THEIR FOR HIM. THE THINGS BLACK PEOPLE DO TO EACH OTHER SO THEY CAN FEEL BETTER. CRABS IN A BUCKET. WE CANT JUST GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON. NAHH HE WANT TO SPEND TIME AND ENERGY ON TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD. I LET DAT SHIT ROLL OFF MY BACK. CAUSE WE MOVING ON WITHOUT HIM. SOME ****** JUST DONT GET IT


----------



## MR.*512*

*RIP ZEUSS*


----------



## kmaticc

what up fellas I figured I'd give ya'll a holla . I'm usually in Pittsburgh riders or pa riders or vehicles lookin to buy a ride. But as far as The pittsburgh riders forum, I always feel outta place cause Im one of the only brothas,so I said fuckit give yall a holla Peace to 187 Pure good thread homie


----------



## Certified Ryda

Love this topic keep it crackin homies ,,,i just found it and it about time we got someone who feels like me,, it is a topic which needs to be to the light,i love this what ever i can add i will homie ... here is my club Certified Ridaz and pres with his 59 he made it to lowrider magazine centerfold but no cover ,as a lover of 59's only few went this far ,,, i grew up looking at Big Rats Christine which one my favorite cars that is who made me want to lowride ,,seeing that car @ 14 yrs old on Crenshaw i knew that is the only shit i wanted to do ,only few get fame ,,that one deserved light ,,as well as Ant' from Superior that one is every where making its mark on myspace and screen savers every where. I love it... it shows that the lowriding is not just one ethnic background,, so i love we have made a dent in the lowrider community as a black culture it is not a seperate thing but we need to identify with ourselfs as well as all other ethnic groups do,,,we love our other brothers from other mothers but lets keep it real i fell like crenshaw finest when i grew up all i saw was lowrider mags...so i feel him so until we speak out that is the only way we can change things yall keep it up keep postin em up and keep it lowriding.......


----------



## Certified Ryda

Here i am not only am i black but own a rida keep it rydn homie i'll holla ,,,,,,


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Sep 13 2008, 04:50 PM~11594682
> *Here i  am not only am i black but own a rida keep it rydn homie i'll holla    ,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Sep 13 2008, 08:18 PM~11594797]:angel:  :angel: *Today we lost a fellow member and lowrider Kelly Phillips.  All condolences to the family and his girlfriend.  Although we only have been friends for a short period of time.  He is someone i am glad to say I got the chance to know.  we had laughs and a common bond with a passion for cars.  He will be greatly missed.    RIP a fellow lowrider.  *
Sincerely,

Westside Car Club
RIP KELLY PHILLIPS

 :angel:  :angel:
[/quote]



RIDE IN PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Certified Ryda....

Glad you decided to join us homie. I'm sure just about everyone in this topic considers each other as friends, even though some us us have not met each other yet. We talk shit to each other time to time but it's all love. Besides, my club's ttopic, this is my favorite. Hope you join us frequently and post pics when you can. Much respect. 

Btw, your homeboy Bear is cool as fucc...Roger Valadez (Valdez top shop) does some of our cars too and he's a family member to our club's founder Bigg Jesse Valadez.  

Crip....

wsip to your partner homie. Condolences.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11595183
> *Certified Ryda....
> 
> Glad you decided to join us homie. I'm sure just about everyone in this topic considers each other as friends, even though some us us have not met each other yet. We talk shit to each other time to time but it's all love. Besides, my club's ttopic, this is my favorite. Hope you join us frequently and post pics when you can. Much respect.
> 
> Btw, your homeboy Bear is cool as fucc...Roger Valadez (Valdez top shop) does some of our cars too and he's a family member to our club's founder Bigg Jesse Valadez.
> 
> Crip....
> 
> wsip to your partner homie. Condolences.
> *



THANX HOMIE WE LOST A MEMBER


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

fine! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 12 2008, 08:19 PM~11589946
> *RIP "Ant" Car was built by Tommie at Super Natual Auto Accessories in Gardena, Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's "Tommy" pendejo!!!! car was built by my Uncle Tommy, Uncle Friday, Uncle Rick, Little Rat and a few screws turned by yours truly!!! plus that car was a hopper!! that bitch jumped like a jack rabbit!! when they took that bitch to SEMA everybody was jockin' especially the white folks(Chip Foose, Orange County Choppers and so!!)!!! so like I always say you want some Real Black lowriding you come see my people on 139th and western!!! real pioneers of the game!!! you don't think so prove me wrong if you got the balls!!!!! on the real I'm coming out of retirement!!!! the challenge is on the table!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 13 2008, 11:28 PM~11597173
> *it's "Tommy" pendejo!!!! car was built by my Uncle Tommy, Uncle Friday, Uncle Rick, Little Rat and a few screws turned by yours truly!!!  plus that car was a hopper!! that bitch jumped like a jack rabbit!!  when they took that bitch to SEMA everybody was jockin' especially the white folks(Chip Foose, Orange County Choppers and so!!)!!!  so like I always say you want some Real Black lowriding you come see my people on 139th and western!!!  real pioneers of the game!!!  you don't think so prove me wrong if you got the balls!!!!!  on the real I'm coming out of retirement!!!!  the challenge is on the table!!!!
> *


 you got it asshole!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11589946
> *RIP "Ant" Car was built by Tommie at Super Natual Auto Accessories in Gardena, Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint that car in japan now?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2008, 11:49 PM~11590195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dogg house in your mouth :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 12 2008, 08:21 PM~11589961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a bad azz picture, I liked that trey even with the 20s on it :420:


----------



## streetrider

What up homies


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Sep 14 2008, 09:50 AM~11598646
> *Thats a bad azz picture, I liked that trey even with the 20s on it :420:
> *


guess where it was built.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

still got that caddy for sale!! hit me up!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

Heres mine in the works


----------



## Cut N 3's

that white dude is not me lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 13 2008, 11:28 PM~11597173
> *it's "Tommy" pendejo!!!! car was built by my Uncle Tommy, Uncle Friday, Uncle Rick, Little Rat and a few screws turned by yours truly!!!  plus that car was a hopper!! that bitch jumped like a jack rabbit!!  when they took that bitch to SEMA everybody was jockin' especially the white folks(Chip Foose, Orange County Choppers and so!!)!!!  so like I always say you want some Real Black lowriding you come see my people on 139th and western!!!  real pioneers of the game!!!  you don't think so prove me wrong if you got the balls!!!!!  on the real I'm coming out of retirement!!!!  the challenge is on the table!!!!*


 :0 .....................................:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 13 2008, 01:59 AM~11591719
> *the way our big dicks swing!
> *


in your mouth swing that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 12 2008, 11:34 PM~11590934
> *I'd been looking for pictures of this car for awhile. I remember viewing a picture in a magazine with 'Suge' hanging out the moonroof with the car paused on three. Where did you find these pictures, 'Skim'?
> *


a buddy of mine. it was at his shop in Paramount for sale 13k about 5 months ago.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 09:24 PM~11603115
> *a buddy of mine. it was at his shop in Paramount for sale 13k about 5 months ago.
> *


I know. We we're interested in buying it but we wanted documentation (title/reg) that it was Suge's for value reasons. It had all ready been transferred to someone else so there was no paperwork to verify it. We all knew it's Suge's though.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 12 2008, 05:51 PM~11587997
> *Lets all boycott this thread till 187um post them moonroof pics!!  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _DADDYSGIRL *"MERLIN"* IS BACK WITH A FIRST PLACE TROPHY_
> 
> NAW NO MERLIN MACHINE COMING FROM YOUR WAY. YOU DOING YOUR THANG HOMIE. PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Sep 13 2008, 05:36 PM~11594379
> *what up fellas I figured I'd give ya'll a holla . I'm usually in Pittsburgh riders or pa riders or vehicles lookin to buy a ride. But as far as The pittsburgh riders forum, I always feel outta place cause Im one of the only brothas,so I said fuckit give yall a holla Peace to 187 Pure good thread homie
> *


NO DOUBT. GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Sep 13 2008, 06:42 PM~11594652
> *Love this topic keep it crackin homies ,,,i just found it and it about time we got someone who feels like me,, it is a topic which needs to be to the light,i love this  what ever i can add i will homie  ... here is my club Certified Ridaz and pres with his 59 he made it to lowrider magazine centerfold  but no cover ,as a lover of 59's only few went this far ,,, i grew up looking at  Big Rats Christine which one my favorite cars that is who made me want to lowride ,,seeing that car @ 14 yrs old on Crenshaw i knew  that is the only shit i wanted to do  ,only few get fame ,,that one  deserved light ,,as well as Ant' from Superior that one is every where making its mark on myspace and screen savers every where.  I love  it... it shows that the lowriding is not just  one ethnic background,,  so i love we have made a dent in the lowrider community as a black culture it is not a seperate thing but we need to identify with ourselfs as well as all other ethnic groups  do,,,we love our other brothers from other mothers but lets keep it  real i fell like crenshaw finest when i grew up all i saw was lowrider mags...so i feel him so until we speak  out that is the only way we can change things yall keep it up keep postin em up and keep it lowriding.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE SINCERE WORDS DAWG. I'LL TRY TO CONTRIBUTE MORE TO THIS THREAD. IT'S KIND OF ROUGH OVER HERE IN PHILLY, IN THAT WE DON'T HAVE MANY RIDERS. THERE ARE A FEW LOCAL SHOWS AND SOME SHOWS ON THE OUTSKIRTS IN THE BURBS. I'LL GATHER AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. ALSO, THE INDIVIDUALS NY/NJ CHAPTER IS HAVING A SHOW ON THE 27TH. I'LL GAFFLE UP SOME FLICS THERE. AND YES BITCHES, THE MOONROOF FLICS ARE UNDERWAY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

CRIPN- SORRY FOR YOUR LOST POTNA. LOSING A LOVE ONE AINT EASY. I CAN ATEST TO THAT. IT WAS A DOMINO EFFECT WITH ALL THE HOMIES I LOST IN EARLY 90s. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP DAWG. YOU KNOW BLACK LOWRIDERS GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## 187PURE

THE HOMIE MICK'S '98 LINCOLN DONE AT MOTION 3 HYDROS:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 14 2008, 10:43 PM~11603267
> *I know. We we're interested in buying it but we wanted documentation (title/reg) that it was Suge's for value reasons. It had all ready been transferred to someone else so there was no paperwork to verify it. We all knew it's Suge's though.
> *


Yep CF, Lonestar was considering bringing it to Houston to rep Individuals but JD and Switchman told him not to. :0 I remember he said it had to be transferred out of Suges name quick because it was supposed to be seized by the man when all that shit popped off so it changed titles quickly. Now thats been over 10 years so I dont know why people were still worried about it. It was still on the same 5.20's and 72 spokes from back in the day, old school set up with monster greens, AC, power seat, power windows and everything worked. They flushed out the system and tuned it up and that bitch ran like a champ. Somebody came up for 13 grand.


----------



## Skim

> _DADDYSGIRL *"MERLIN"* IS BACK WITH A FIRST PLACE TROPHY_
> 
> NAW NO MERLIN MACHINE COMING FROM YOUR WAY. YOU DOING YOUR THANG HOMIE. PROPS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> this fool lol, we all know what the OG MERLIN was :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Sep 14 2008, 07:42 PM~11602025
> *in your mouth swing that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your daddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigthangs

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11606881


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 13 2008, 09:54 AM~11592300
> *TO ADD ON THAT NOTE IM BLACK AND FROM ATLANTA AND IM THE ONLY BLACK CARCLUB PRESIDENT.  I HAD A MEMBER IN MY CLUB WAS LAZY AND SELFISH. HE HASNT PAID CLUB DUES IN OVER A YEAR AND A HALF. HAVENT BEEN TO A MEETING IN OVER A YEAR.  BUT WHEN I PAINTED HIS CAR HE HAD THE MONEY FOR THAT AND HAD THE MONEY PLUS SHOWED UP TO GET HIS CAR WORKED ON.  HE BEEN IN THE CLUB FOR 3YRS WITH NO CAR.  SO WE DECIDED ITS WAS TIME FOR HIM TO DEPART FROM THE CLUB.  MAN!!!! HE WAS PISSED.  SO HE TALKED ABOUT ME AND MY CLUB LIKE WE WAS NEVER THEIR FOR HIM. THE THINGS BLACK PEOPLE DO TO EACH OTHER SO THEY CAN FEEL BETTER.  CRABS IN A BUCKET. WE CANT JUST GET OVER IT AND MOVE ON. NAHH HE WANT TO SPEND TIME AND ENERGY ON TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD. I LET DAT SHIT ROLL OFF MY BACK. CAUSE WE MOVING ON WITHOUT HIM. SOME ****** JUST DONT GET IT
> *


...AND SHIT LIKE THAT DEFINES A REAL ******


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 15 2008, 12:46 PM~11607417
> *...AND SHIT LIKE THAT DEFINES A REAL ******
> *


 :uh: you sound just like the white folks and fundi


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 15 2008, 06:18 AM~11604893
> *THANKS FOR THE SINCERE WORDS DAWG.  I'LL TRY TO CONTRIBUTE MORE TO THIS THREAD.  IT'S KIND OF ROUGH OVER HERE IN PHILLY, IN THAT WE DON'T HAVE MANY RIDERS.  THERE ARE A FEW LOCAL SHOWS AND SOME SHOWS ON THE OUTSKIRTS IN THE BURBS.  I'LL GATHER AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE.  ALSO, THE INDIVIDUALS NY/NJ CHAPTER IS HAVING A SHOW ON THE 27TH.  I'LL GAFFLE UP SOME FLICS THERE.  AND YES BITCHES, THE MOONROOF FLICS ARE UNDERWAY :uh:  :biggrin:*


*I'M COMING TO PHILLY AND TAKE MY OWN FLICKS*......... :angry: :0 :biggrin: 

*J/K POST PICKS MOFO!!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 15 2008, 03:36 PM~11607870
> *I'M COMING TO PHILLY AND TAKE MY OWN FLICKS......... :angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K  POST PICKS MOFO!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I TOOK THEM. RADIOSHACK DID'NT HAVE THE CABLE TO UPLOAD TO MY COMPUTER. I HAVE TO GO TO A CAMERA SHOP


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A TRACK TO DIP TO WHILE THAT MOON IS PEEKING IN THE ROOF :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJbyw_QI_8w


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 15 2008, 02:37 PM~11608421
> *I TOOK THEM.  RADIOSHACK DID'NT HAVE THE CABLE TO UPLOAD TO MY COMPUTER.  I HAVE TO GO TO A CAMERA SHOP
> *


 get your ass on ebay and order it :uh: what model camera is iy, i'll find it myself...loser


----------



## TRUDAWG

Nikkuh take a pic with a camera phone, or have one of your homies snap it with a camera phone, send it to one of us, we'll upload it!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 15 2008, 01:37 PM~11608421
> *I TOOK THEM.  RADIOSHACK DID'NT HAVE THE CABLE TO UPLOAD TO MY COMPUTER.  I HAVE TO GO TO A CAMERA SHOP
> *


Walmart sells a universal memory card reader for $10.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11615446


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11615446


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 15 2008, 03:14 PM~11607682
> *:uh: you sound just like the white folks and fundi
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

i trip out when i watch videos of other states lowriding (especially CALI) and i see alot of black men in the lifestyle. Down here in Miami there might be 2 0r 3 black men into lowriding..and im not kidding!!!! One of them is in my club...theres another guy that looks black but he's hispanic :biggrin: 

either way lowridin has no color boundries...if its in ur heart then its in ur heart no matter was race,color or creed.


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2008, 11:29 AM~11606317
> *your daddy!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry never met him pretty boy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I NEED SUM INFO? WHAT ALL RAG LOWRIDERS 2 PAC OWNED??? I BOUGHT A PART THAT CAME OFF A SET UP THAT WAS IN PACS LOWRIDER HE OWNED THEY SAID IT WAS A RAG, DID HE OWN THAT YELLOW 61??


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 16 2008, 10:41 AM~11615476
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11615446
> *


what u trying to get 4 the caddy dick :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 06:05 PM~11570171
> *my ride.. in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u painted it


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 16 2008, 11:00 PM~11621661
> *I NEED SUM INFO? WHAT ALL RAG LOWRIDERS 2 PAC OWNED??? I BOUGHT A PART THAT CAME OFF A SET UP THAT WAS IN PACS LOWRIDER HE OWNED THEY SAID IT WAS A RAG, DID HE OWN THAT YELLOW 61??
> *


I DOUBT IF PAC EVEN OWNED A LOWRIDER. + SUGE WASN'T TREATING THEM GUYS RIGHT. HE TURNED THE HOT WATER ON AND OFF ON THEM DUDES WHEN HE FELT LIKE IT. KURUPT WAS TELLING US IN SHERON HILL HOW RUTHLESS SUGE WAS.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

he did own a few lowrider on what i heard out that way, didnt he bought that yellow 61 drop that was in his video


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 17 2008, 09:19 AM~11624008
> *he did own a few lowrider on what i heard out that way, didnt he bought that yellow 61 drop that was in his video
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

he wasn't a rider just how Snoop isn't a rider!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 17 2008, 11:00 AM~11624674
> *he wasn't a rider just how Snoop isn't a rider!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## 187PURE

BIG SLICE TAKES CARE OF SNOOPS LOWS. AND AS FAR AS THE LAKERS CAR.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 16 2008, 09:00 PM~11621661
> *I NEED SUM INFO? WHAT ALL RAG LOWRIDERS 2 PAC OWNED??? I BOUGHT A PART THAT CAME OFF A SET UP THAT WAS IN PACS LOWRIDER HE OWNED THEY SAID IT WAS A RAG, DID HE OWN THAT YELLOW 61??
> *


NO THAT YELLOW 61 RAG WAS A RENTAL FOR "TO LIVE AND DIE IN L.A."
2 PAC WAS NOT INTO LOWRIDERS AND TO TOP THAT THE 61 WAS NOT EVEN CUT..


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2008, 12:47 PM~11606963
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11606881
> *


Get at me V, when you called I was still knocked out! :biggrin: At da gig now homie, hit me up!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I NEVER SAID HE WAS A LOWRIDER , BUT THOUGH HE HAD LOWRIDERS? JUS TRYIN TO FIND INFO ABOUT SUMTHING


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 17 2008, 09:00 AM~11624674-->
> 
> 
> 
> he wasn't a rider just how Snoop isn't a rider!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You krazie! Any man that breaks that much bread on Lowriders and classics is a rider. He ain't out ther dippin' heavy for his reasons but he's spending his money or riders. Thats enough for me to call him one.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 17 2008, 10:06 AM~11625323
> *BIG SLICE TAKES CARE OF SNOOPS LOWS.  AND AS FAR AS THE LAKERS CAR..  :thumbsdown:
> *


And snoop pays the homie slice. that shows how much snoop likes cars. I've spoken with Slice a lot about snoop...Slice vouches for him. And look at this no pic havin' foo hatin' on the Parissenne :uh: That lakers car is the shit!...


----------



## Dirt422

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez

PHONE BACC ON AFTER THAT DAAAAAM CHROME BILL HAHA LOL SO THAT MEANS DVB U CAN SENT ME THEM CRAZY AZZ TEXTS AGAIN HAHA BACC ON LINE..............


IS ANYONE GOING TO THE TEXAS HOPTOBERFEST OCT 19TH? THROWN BY ULA....


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 17 2008, 09:06 AM~11625323
> *BIG SLICE TAKES CARE OF SNOOPS LOWS.  AND AS FAR AS THE LAKERS CAR..  :thumbsdown:
> *


SLICE IS DA HOMIE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hey homies, I need help deciding which Billet Specialties air cleaner I'm gonna use...I like them both....both are solid and heavy real billet..not that swap meet crap.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11628200
> *PHONE BACC ON AFTER THAT DAAAAAM CHROME BILL HAHA LOL SO THAT MEANS DVB U CAN SENT ME THEM CRAZY AZZ TEXTS AGAIN HAHA BACC ON LINE..............
> IS ANYONE GOING TO THE TEXAS HOPTOBERFEST OCT 19TH? THROWN BY ULA....
> *


wut up homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 15 2008, 02:37 PM~11608421-->
> 
> 
> 
> I TOOK THEM.  RADIOSHACK DID'NT HAVE THE CABLE TO UPLOAD TO MY COMPUTER.  I HAVE TO GO TO A CAMERA SHOP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 15 2008, 04:19 PM~11609292
> *get your ass on ebay and order it :uh: what model camera is iy, i'll find it myself...loser
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 05:16 PM~11609725
> *Nikkuh take a pic with a camera phone, or have one of your homies snap it with a camera phone, send it to one of us, we'll upload it!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Fried Chicken [email protected] 15 2008, 11:38 PM~11613432
> *Walmart sells a universal memory card reader for $10.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2008, 07:17 PM~11630121
> *Hey homies, I need help deciding which Billet Specialties air cleaner I'm gonna use...I like them both....both are solid and heavy real billet..not that swap meet crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


depends on what your patterns look like . And other shapes under your hood.. post a under hood pic or those parts again.. i like all my shapes to flow. or all be one style. (round , or what not..)  


Congrats Dana ( flaked) and crew!!!!!!!!!































I'm out........ Just thought I would post up some cool pics on some ryders. Hey flaked!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

what up all you homies....here's a lil update on my ride monday I finsh up my batterie rack with the homie low














































here's some of the parts i pickd up last friday...im geting there lil by lil










the homie low towncar


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 17 2008, 07:41 PM~11630370
> *:uh:
> :0
> :cheesy:
> 
> depends on what your patterns look like . And other shapes under your hood.. post a under hood pic or those parts again.. i like all my shapes to flow. or all be one style. (round , or what not..)
> 
> *


You have a point, if thats the case, It would look better with the round one because of my spider patterns. engine pics wont be ready till the end of of october...this month will be pump pics. Heres the old pic you wanted to see...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

my serpintine kit ios on baccorder :angry:  :rant:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11630473
> *what up all you homies....here's a lil update on my ride monday I finsh up my batterie rack with the homie low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some of the parts i pickd up last friday...im geting there lil by lil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homie low towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats all good young homie. I see you got some skills with your hands. Wish I had those  keep posting progress pics.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2008, 07:17 PM~11630121
> *Hey homies, I need help deciding which Billet Specialties air cleaner I'm gonna use...I like them both....both are solid and heavy real billet..not that swap meet crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the oval one personally


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 17 2008, 08:47 PM~11631044
> *I like the oval one personally
> *


 yeah but everybody is using that one


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11631125
> *yeah but everybody is using that one
> *


Tru Dat....but the round ones look so corny.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11630473
> *what up all you homies....here's a lil update on my ride monday I finsh up my batterie rack with the homie low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love seeing nikkuhs puttin in work!!!


CF, I lilke the oval one. I went with a little small eddlebrock myself to show off my $500 chrome carb :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

west good peeps?

cf i like the ovel one too but put them both on and c what one looks better?

got sic at work came home early....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 18 2008, 09:42 AM~11633831
> *west good peeps?
> 
> cf i like the ovel one too but put them both on and c what one looks better?
> 
> got sic at work came home early....
> *


DAMN.. MUST OF ATE SOME BAD PUSSY :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 08:51 AM~11634268
> *DAMN.. MUST OF ATE SOME BAD PUSSY :0
> *


no that's you *****!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I've known Slice longer than all fools so please stop!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2008, 03:25 PM~11627062
> *You krazie! Any man that breaks that much bread on Lowriders and classics is a rider. He ain't out ther dippin' heavy for his reasons but he's spending his money or riders. Thats enough for me to call him one.
> And snoop pays the homie slice. that shows how much snoop likes cars. I've spoken with Slice a lot about snoop...Slice vouches for him. And look at this no pic havin' foo hatin' on the Parissenne :uh: That lakers car is the shit!...
> *


FUCK THE LAKERS!!!!

OH SHIT... I TAKE THAT BACK :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2008, 11:22 AM~11634485
> *no that's you *****!!!!!
> *


***** I AINT ATE A BAD PUSSY IN 9 YEARS


----------



## kmaticc

WHAT UP FELLAS , I NEED SOME INPUT. I'M THINKING ABOUT STARTING A SMALL CAR- HAULING COMPANY THAT SPECIALIZES IN QUICK AND VERY RELIABLE SHIPPIN. I SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE ON THE EAST COAST OR IN THE MID-WEST THAT WANT TO BUY CARS FROM THE WEST COAST, BUT GET ROBBED ON SHIPPING COSTS. I WOULD LIKE TO PROVIDE A SERVICE THATS AT LEAST $100-$200 DOLLARS CHEAPER THAN THESE BIG COMPANIES, AND MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS DELIVERED WITH IN 4 DAYS.....SPECIAL RATES AND OFFERS FOR LIL CUSTOMERS....LMK.....PEACE


----------



## kmaticc

WHATS GOIN ON UP IN PHILLY PURE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Sep 18 2008, 11:48 AM~11634677
> *WHAT UP FELLAS , I NEED SOME INPUT. I'M THINKING ABOUT STARTING A SMALL CAR- HAULING COMPANY THAT SPECIALIZES IN QUICK AND VERY RELIABLE SHIPPIN. I SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE ON THE EAST COAST OR IN THE MID-WEST THAT WANT TO BUY CARS FROM THE WEST COAST, BUT GET ROBBED ON SHIPPING COSTS. I WOULD LIKE TO PROVIDE A SERVICE THATS AT LEAST $100-$200 DOLLARS CHEAPER THAN THESE BIG COMPANIES, AND MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS DELIVERED WITH IN 4 DAYS.....SPECIAL RATES AND OFFERS FOR LIL CUSTOMERS....LMK.....PEACE
> *


SOUNDS GOOD. WISH YOU LUCK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Sep 18 2008, 11:49 AM~11634686
> *WHATS GOIN ON UP IN PHILLY PURE
> *


ROBBING, STEALING, AND KILLING.

AINT NO REAL RIDERS OVER HERE


----------



## kmaticc

YEAH YALL GOT SOME FINE ASS BITCHES UP THERE THO!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Sep 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11632187-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tru Dat....but the round ones look so corny.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:31 AM~11633775
> *I love seeing nikkuhs puttin in work!!!
> CF, I lilke the oval one. I went with a little small eddlebrock myself to show off my $500 chrome carb :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:42 AM~11633831
> *west good peeps?
> 
> cf i like the ovel one too but put them both on and c what one looks better?
> 
> got sic at work came home early....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the oval ftw!
> <!--QuoteBegin-kmaticc_@Sep 18 2008, 09:48 AM~11634677
> *WHAT UP FELLAS , I NEED SOME INPUT. I'M THINKING ABOUT STARTING A SMALL CAR- HAULING COMPANY THAT SPECIALIZES IN QUICK AND VERY RELIABLE SHIPPIN. I SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE ON THE EAST COAST OR IN THE MID-WEST THAT WANT TO BUY CARS FROM THE WEST COAST, BUT GET ROBBED ON SHIPPING COSTS. I WOULD LIKE TO PROVIDE A SERVICE THATS AT LEAST $100-$200 DOLLARS CHEAPER THAN THESE BIG COMPANIES, AND MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS DELIVERED WITH IN 4 DAYS.....SPECIAL RATES AND OFFERS FOR LIL CUSTOMERS....LMK.....PEACE
> *



Starting something like that requires some business and economics knowledge. Your gonna need insurance too. If I was serious about starting something like that, I'd consider speaking with a lawyer to figure out all your liability. If you know any flatbed driver, talk to them extensively about their expenses and liability too.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Sep 18 2008, 12:05 PM~11634799
> *YEAH YALL GOT SOME FINE ASS BITCHES UP THERE THO!
> *


THESE STANK ASS HOES AINT SHIT. OVER WEIGHT WITH ATTITUDES. CALIFORNIA GOT THE FINEST HOES. AND DOWN SOUTH GOT SOME BIG BOOTY BITCHES + YOU GET YOUR BISCUITS FROM SCRATCH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Wheres the moonroof pics for the upteenth time????????

You said monday u were gonna get the cable. Well? Why didnt u do what fce suggested? ....



faker.


----------



## TRUDAWG

I know!!
I know Metro PCS, got Camera phones!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 18 2008, 10:56 AM~11635264
> *I know!!
> I know Metro PCS, got Camera phones!!!
> *


 like u said before, he could get someone with a camera phone to take the pics and email one of us...we goin' out our way to help him......wendell junior


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 12:50 PM~11635212
> *Wheres the moonroof pics for the upteenth time????????
> 
> You said monday u were gonna get the cable. Well? Why didnt u do what fce suggested? ....
> faker.
> *


I GOT MY CAMERA WITH ME NOW POINDEXTER. THE AV DEPT. HERE AT WORK DID'NT HAVE A CABLE. AND I'M BROKE AND CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY ONE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 12:59 PM~11635282
> *like u said before, he could get someone with a camera phone to take the pics and email one of us...we goin' out our way to help him......wendell junior
> *


PHONE PICS ARE CRAP


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHAS


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## TRUDAWG

man I almost begun to have some respect for you when you said you were done with this topic and didn't post anymore, now I take it all back, CAN'T EVEN KEEP YOUR WORD!! 
Betchu got bad credit too!
No need to respond to me cuz you've been on ignore for months


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 18 2008, 11:44 AM~11635583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i cant help it man..that was what funny. how u aint got cheese to buy a cable, man u broke as a church mouse on monday


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11635683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i cant help it man..that was what funny. how u aint got cheese to buy a cable, man u broke as a church mouse on monday
> *


NO JOKE. I CAN'T EAT NO CAMERA CABLE HOMIE. I AINT GON' HOLD YOU DAWG, I'M FUCKED UP! I GOT LIKE $30 TIL NEXT CHECK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 12:06 PM~11635737
> *NO JOKE.  I CAN'T EAT NO CAMERA CABLE HOMIE.  I AINT GON' HOLD YOU DAWG, I'M FUCKED UP!  I GOT LIKE $30 TIL NEXT CHECK
> *


 at least u being honest..


man i'm surrounded by broke brothas, u on tyrone status now...you need to get your hustle on pimpin' ....sell sumthing on ebay or sumthing...


----------



## cripn8ez

HEY HEY WEST UP MAN NO BAD PUSSY HERE ONLY TOP NOUCH SHIT LOL NAW I HAVW IBS IT ACTS UP SUM TIMES LOCO...


TO THE HOMIE WANTS TO START A B NIZZ MAN IT TAKE ALOT U GOTTA B READY FOR IT BUT HAY GOOD LUCC BRO DO THE DAM THING....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

any info om a old lowrider a 62 rag with a mural of pac on the trunk???


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 18 2008, 11:44 AM~11635583
> *You finally get the point. BE HONEST!!!! no need  to one up or down some one all the time. name calling and attacking there famly.. That's all I have been saying fool.. You could have killed this a long time ago if you just would have said that.. Nothing wrong with being a real man and saying you got to do without. . You get more respect.. Then trying to one up and be a crab..*


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Pac didn't own those cars!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ok i got that, jus tryin to get info on that 62 rag


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 02:06 PM~11635737
> *I GOT LIKE $30 TIL NEXT CHECK
> *


...AND 15 OF THAT IS GOING TO MY BARBER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 18 2008, 02:24 PM~11635887
> *QUOTE(fundimotorsports @ Sep 18 2008, 11:44 AM)
> You finally get the point. BE HONEST!!!! no need  to one up or down some one all the time. name calling and attacking there famly.. That's all I have been saying fool.. You could have killed this a long time ago if you just would have said that.. Nothing wrong with being a real man and saying you got to do without. . You get more respect.. Then trying to one up and be a crab..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 02:12 PM~11635790
> *at least u being honest..
> man i'm surrounded by broke brothas, u on tyrone status now...you need to get your hustle on pimpin' ....sell sumthing on ebay or sumthing...
> *


GLAD MY OLD LADY HOLDING ME DOWN WITH SUPPER. BUT THE BITCH WENT CHEAP ON ME. NUTHIN BUT CHILLI AND TACCOS ALL WEEK :angry: 

SOON AS I GET PAID I'M TAKING MY ASS TO RED LOBSTER :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 01:13 PM~11636319
> *GLAD MY OLD LADY HOLDING ME DOWN WITH SUPPER.  BUT THE BITCH WENT CHEAP ON ME.  NUTHIN BUT CHILLI AND TACCOS ALL WEEK :angry:
> 
> SOON AS I GET PAID I'M TAKING MY ASS TO RED LOBSTER :cheesy:
> *


All you can eat shrimp!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 18 2008, 03:33 PM~11636487
> *All you can eat shrimp!!
> *


MAN NEXT THURSDAY AINT COMING QUICK ENOUGH


----------



## TRUDAWG

man........the other day me and my homie took these two chicks out for lunch, so we go to redlobster. He steadly trying to get the hook up, talking about you order a salad and I'll get the all u can eat shrimp and we'll have enough for everybody. Orders like 10 refills, the waiter is hooking us up anyway all day, then the bill comes he don't even wanna leave a tip!!! I swear I don't know what to do with yo cousins some times!!! lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 18 2008, 04:09 PM~11636781
> *man........the other day me and my homie took these two chicks out for lunch, so we go to redlobster. He steadly trying to get the hook up, talking about you order a salad and I'll get the all u can eat shrimp and we'll have enough for everybody. Orders like 10 refills, the waiter is hooking us up anyway all day, then the bill comes he don't even wanna leave a tip!!! I swear I don't know what to do with yo cousins some times!!! lol
> *


SHIT.. MY BOY EMBERACED ME AT FRIDAY'S WHERE WE TOOK THESE CHICKS. THE BILL CAME TO 80 BUCKS AND HE FLINGS A BALLED UP 2O ACROSS THE TABLE, AND IT BUST ME IN THE NOSE. LIKE THE CHICKS WOULD'NT PEEP WHAT THAT CHEAP BASTARD DID. MUTHAFUCKA JUST PAID FOR HIMSELF. HE FUCKED UP THE PUSSY FOR ME MAKING US LOOK LIKE CLOWNS.


----------



## TRUDAWG

some cats just don't get it!! :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 18 2008, 04:40 PM~11637089
> *some cats just don't get it!! :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


THINK ABOUT IT DAWG, $80 FOR 4 AINT BAD. THAT'S PRETTY CHEAP IF YOU ASK ME


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 18 2008, 05:10 PM~11637379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW WEE!!  :wow: 

SHE LOOKS LIKE MY WIFE. I'M BOUT TO MAKE A B-LINE HOME!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 06:13 PM~11637399
> *WOW WEE!!   :wow:
> 
> SHE LOOKS LIKE MY WIFE.  I'M BOUT TO MAKE A B-LINE HOME!
> *



WOW HAHA LOL IF UR WIFE LOOKS LIKE HER :worship: :worship: I HAVE A SEXY AS WIFE BUT SHE IS TOP NOUTCH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 18 2008, 05:22 PM~11637469
> *WOW HAHA LOL IF UR WIFE LOOKS LIKE HER :worship:  :worship: I HAVE A SEXY AS WIFE BUT SHE IS TOP NOUTCH
> *


YEAH BUT IT'S ALWAYS THE BULLSHIT THAT COMES WITH A FINE HO. THE BITCH IS A DRAMA QUEEN AND GETS ON MY GOT-DAMN NERVES. AND CAN'T COOK ALL THAT GOOD EITHER :angry: HOPEFULLY THE PUSSY WILL LAST, BUT A ***** HUNGRY THAN A MAWFUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 06:28 PM~11637507
> *YEAH BUT IT'S ALWAYS THE BULLSHIT THAT COMES WITH A FINE HO.  THE BITCH IS A DRAMA QUEEN AND GETS ON MY GOT-DAMN NERVES.  AND CAN'T COOK ALL THAT GOOD EITHER :angry: HOPEFULLY THE PUSSY WILL LAST, BUT A ***** HUNGRY THAN A MAWFUCKA :biggrin:
> *



LMAO HAHA X2 BRO 











I FEEL UR PAIN LOCO..............  


WEST GOOD ALL?


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 12:06 PM~11635737
> *NO JOKE.  I CAN'T EAT NO CAMERA CABLE HOMIE.  I AINT GON' HOLD YOU DAWG, I'M FUCKED UP!  I GOT LIKE $30 TIL NEXT CHECK
> *



Well dat's $30 more than I got :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 18 2008, 05:35 PM~11637576
> *Well dat's $30 more than I got :biggrin:
> *


T-T-T


----------



## cripn8ez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









































[/quote]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

get them guadalupe's outta here!!!! post some chocolate!!!!


and why this fool wendell textin' me with all kinds of dumb shit...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 06:59 PM~11637775
> *get them guadalupe's outta here!!!! post some chocolate!!!!
> and  why this fool wendell textin' me with all kinds of dumb shit...
> *



I THOUGHT THAT WAS UR FLAVOR LOL :uh: 


ME TOO HES CRAZY............... :angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Whats crackin fellas :wave:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 18 2008, 04:17 PM~11637902
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS UR FLAVOR LOL :uh:
> ME TOO HES CRAZY............... :angry:
> *


Maan Ya'll killin me with those fliccs! I'm @ work trying to take a peep on LIL and these ol big booty gurls pop up! I cant clicc the mouse quick enuff trying to get that off my screen!

Ya'll gonna get a niccuh fired :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 18 2008, 04:21 PM~11637938
> *Whats crackin fellas  :wave:
> *



wutz up Loco


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 18 2008, 03:32 PM~11637548
> *LMAO HAHA X2 BRO
> I FEEL UR PAIN LOCO..............
> WEST GOOD ALL?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 12:12 PM~11635790
> *at least u being honest..
> man i'm surrounded by broke brothas, u on tyrone status now...you need to get your hustle on pimpin' ....sell sumthing on ebay or sumthing...
> *


WTF is "Tyrone status"?


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

i can only speak for myself and my experiences... i am a black lowrider.... i like to hop its my thing...my club is of a mixed background we have many races...but ive been called ****** at more than one show...and i did nothin wrong....i dont realy talk shit i just prefer to hit my switch and clown.....all my cars are backyard built so idont claim to be better than the next man but yet...i get the (this is are thing.... fuck you miate....or my favirote you gonna let that ****** beat you) these comments come from latinos here ...and all i did was come and support....they make racial comments at my latin club members for following a black man as our president..... primaraly all shops here are latino owned we have a small backyard busines and i have to go out of town to get parts cuz the shops here give me two lick burn motors or worn pumpheads..... i cant speak for the rest of the world but here times havent changed.....


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Sep 18 2008, 08:17 PM~11640102
> *i can only speak for myself and my experiences... i am  a black lowrider....  i like to hop its my thing...my club is of a mixed background we have many races...but ive been called ****** at more than one show...and i did nothin wrong....i dont realy talk shit i just prefer to hit my switch and clown.....all my cars are backyard built so idont claim to be better than the next man but yet...i get the (this is are thing.... fuck you miate....or my favirote you gonna let that ****** beat you) these comments come from latinos  here ...and all i did was come and support....they make racial  comments at my latin club members for following a black man as our president..... primaraly all shops here are latino owned we have a small backyard busines and i have to go out of town to get parts cuz the shops here give me two lick burn motors or worn pumpheads..... i cant speak for the rest of the world but here times havent changed.....
> *


That's some foul stuff. Where are you located?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come join us anytime "Vice President"!!!!!!!!!!!! you need hydro parts hit me up Homie!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 18 2008, 06:21 PM~11637939
> *Maan Ya'll killin me with those fliccs! I'm @ work trying to take a peep on LIL and these ol big booty gurls pop up! I cant clicc the mouse quick enuff trying to get that off my screen!
> 
> Ya'll gonna get a niccuh fired :biggrin:
> *


I hear you! LOL! Same shit happen to me! If y'all ****** want, I'll send y'all a link with all kinds of free videos and shit of some bad bitches, but try to keep that shit off the thread :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

But on some others, a ***** bacc off in this bitch! I see we trying to get it together :yes: . That's what it is, so let me hit y'all wit some revamped shit! St. Louis stand up!


----------



## Eazy

My fuccin ***** fa life Da Kidd reppin!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

Comin to beast a blocc near you soon.....


----------



## Eazy

First off props to the homie *Stickz* because I got the idea to edit this photo like I did from a picture he took and edited. Real recognize real talent  So props to him. But heres the photo I found and edited of a few Black Sundays bac..


----------



## Eazy

*Heres the pic Stickz did. Sic ass photography, the boy got skills*


----------



## Eazy

Lil photo I took when a bunch of STL low lows went to a photo shoot. Did on e of my own


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

Cold Blooded Ridaz Fleetwood from the STL


----------



## Eazy

Ultimate Riders TC from the STL


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin' Ant...

How come aint nobody rollin' on patterns/kandies/flake ?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2008, 12:28 AM~11641417
> *Whats hatnin' Ant...
> 
> How come aint nobody rollin' on patterns/kandies/flake ?
> *


I don't about anybody else here but, give me a minute   Checc ya pm's in a sec


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 02:59 PM~11637775
> *get them guadalupe's outta here!!!! post some chocolate!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 05:59 PM~11637775
> *get them guadalupe's outta here!!!! post some chocolate!!!!
> *


***** WHAT YOU DON'T LIKE ASS?? :uh: 

THAT STATEMENT IS ON SOME GAY SHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Sep 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11640102
> *i can only speak for myself and my experiences... i am  a black lowrider....  i like to hop its my thing...my club is of a mixed background we have many races...but ive been called ****** at more than one show...and i did nothin wrong....i dont realy talk shit i just prefer to hit my switch and clown.....all my cars are backyard built so idont claim to be better than the next man but yet...i get the (this is are thing.... fuck you miate....or my favirote you gonna let that ****** beat you) these comments come from latinos  here ...and all i did was come and support....they make racial  comments at my latin club members for following a black man as our president..... primaraly all shops here are latino owned we have a small backyard busines and i have to go out of town to get parts cuz the shops here give me two lick burn motors or worn pumpheads..... i cant speak for the rest of the world but here times havent changed.....
> *


FUCK 'EM


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2008, 04:25 PM~11627062
> *You krazie! Any man that breaks that much bread on Lowriders and classics is a rider. He ain't out ther dippin' heavy for his reasons but he's spending his money or riders. Thats enough for me to call him one.
> And snoop pays the homie slice. that shows how much snoop likes cars. I've spoken with Slice a lot about snoop...Slice vouches for him. And look at this no pic havin' foo hatin' on the Parissenne :uh: That lakers car is the shit!...
> *


sounds like someone else I know :0


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## 187PURE

BANG THIS SHIT IN THE LOW => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD6oHPWEZ4U&feature=related


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 19 2008, 09:10 AM~11642816
> *whatupdoe!
> *


SHIT.. FRIDAY, TIRED, AND BROKE


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU

for the homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 19 2008, 09:12 AM~11642832
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kHWxY6VFIU
> 
> for the homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MAN EVERYTIME I HEAR THAT TRACK IT TAKES ME BACK WHEN THIS FOOL POPPED HIS TRUNK AT THE GRAVE SITE AND BLASTED IT WITH A 40 IN HIS HAND.. I USED TO ATTEND SOME GHETTO ASS FUNERALS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 19 2008, 10:15 AM~11642857
> *MAN EVERYTIME I HEAR THAT TRACK IT TAKES ME BACK WHEN THIS FOOL POPPED HIS TRUNK AT THE GRAVE SITE AND BLASTED IT WITH A 40 IN HIS HAND..  I USED TO ATTEND SOME GHETTO ASS FUNERALS
> *



yeh me too bro bacc n the dayz .... evry time i hear that cut i think of my ace boon **** mel burn aka slim man i still miss my loc :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: and now we lost a WS member i have to atend that n a few hrs wow shit just flying through my head right now!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al_y3g77ZsA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al_y3g77ZsA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 18 2008, 09:28 PM~11639529
> *WTF is "Tyrone status"?
> *


IN OTHER WORDS WE'RE SOME BROKE ASSES :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Too much talkin' and not enough work in here.....

Anyways, got my pumps today. All show chromed with nice engraving on all 3 sides of the tanks. OG Prestolite motors, marzocci gears, Adex dump. Thier dirty so I have to clean them. I have more hardlines chromed and done for both the front cylinders to the y bloccs and the rear pumps to the bacc cylinders too. Their not pictured here. I like them a lot. I'm gonna use 48V/4 bats with 2 switches. I don't know who's gonna do the install yet. Look how big they are compared to the trunk on my camry :0


----------



## 187PURE

NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

tight set up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks! . Main things left to do to whole car:
Install engine and trans with driveshaft (end of next month)
Put on all the chrome (have most of it)
Install my cars1 kit (already have)
Install music (already have)
Finish hydraulics (Canadian frame already wrapped)
Color sand and buff (already paid for)
Pinstriping by either Walt Prey or Mike Lamberson. (Most likely Walt)
Final inspection by car commitee and thats it!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

FINALLY 187'S MOONROOF (PHONE PIC)


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2008, 03:50 PM~11645684
> *FINALLY 187'S MOONROOF (PHONE PIC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHOTO LOOKS LIKE SHIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11641263
> *Heres the pic Stickz did.  Sic ass photography, the boy got skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah dat's nice right thuurrrr :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 19 2008, 07:21 AM~11642894
> *yeh me too bro bacc n the dayz .... evry time i hear that cut i think of my ace boon **** mel burn aka slim man i still miss my loc  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: and now we lost a WS  member i have to atend that n a few hrs wow shit just flying through my head right now!!!
> *



SLIM R**N**P KPCC!


----------



## Dirt422

> Too much talkin' and not enough work in here.....
> 
> Anyways, got my pumps today. All show chromed with nice engraving on all 3 sides of the tanks. OG Prestolite motors, marzocci gears, Adex dump. Thier dirty so I have to clean them. I have more hardlines chromed and done for both the front cylinders to the y bloccs and the rear pumps to the bacc cylinders too. Their not pictured here. I like them a lot. I'm gonna use 48V/4 bats with 2 switches. I don't know who's gonna do the install yet. Look how big they are compared to the trunk on my camry :0
> 
> 
> Straight show car material!!


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 18 2008, 07:26 PM~11640212
> *That's some foul stuff. Where are you located?
> *


San Diego


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2008, 07:50 PM~11640505
> *come join us anytime "Vice President"!!!!!!!!!!!!  you need hydro parts hit me up Homie!!!!!!
> *


ok..4sho...where are you located?


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS UP BROTHAS.......... uffin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2008, 12:20 PM~11645490
> *Too much talkin' and not enough work in here.....
> 
> Anyways, got my pumps today. All show chromed with nice engraving on all 3 sides of the tanks. OG Prestolite motors, marzocci gears, Adex dump. Thier dirty so I have to clean them. I have more hardlines chromed and done for both the front cylinders to the y bloccs and the rear pumps to the bacc cylinders too. Their not pictured here. I like them a lot. I'm gonna use 48V/4 bats with 2 switches. I don't know who's gonna do the install yet. Look how big they are compared to the trunk on my camry :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look real nice...........but 48volts........that might land you in Tyrone Status.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 19 2008, 12:56 PM~11645743
> *PHOTO LOOKS LIKE SHIT
> *


Way to go loc.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2008, 04:20 PM~11645490
> *Too much talkin' and not enough work in here.....
> 
> Anyways, got my pumps today. All show chromed with nice engraving on all 3 sides of the tanks. OG Prestolite motors, marzocci gears, Adex dump. Thier dirty so I have to clean them. I have more hardlines chromed and done for both the front cylinders to the y bloccs and the rear pumps to the bacc cylinders too. Their not pictured here. I like them a lot. I'm gonna use 48V/4 bats with 2 switches. I don't know who's gonna do the install yet. Look how big they are compared to the trunk on my camry :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


propz nice...what u working on


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Sep 18 2008, 07:17 PM~11640102
> *i can only speak for myself and my experiences... i am  a black lowrider....  i like to hop its my thing...my club is of a mixed background we have many races...but ive been called ****** at more than one show...and i did nothin wrong....i dont realy talk shit i just prefer to hit my switch and clown.....all my cars are backyard built so idont claim to be better than the next man but yet...i get the (this is are thing.... fuck you miate....or my favirote you gonna let that ****** beat you) these comments come from latinos  here ...and all i did was come and support....they make racial  comments at my latin club members for following a black man as our president..... primaraly all shops here are latino owned we have a small backyard busines and i have to go out of town to get parts cuz the shops here give me two lick burn motors or worn pumpheads..... i cant speak for the rest of the world but here times havent changed.....
> *


cuzz your from knee deep!


----------



## FiveNine619

straight game san diego


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2008, 12:20 PM~11645490
> *Too much talkin' and not enough work in here.....
> 
> Anyways, got my pumps today. All show chromed with nice engraving on all 3 sides of the tanks. OG Prestolite motors, marzocci gears, Adex dump. Thier dirty so I have to clean them. I have more hardlines chromed and done for both the front cylinders to the y bloccs and the rear pumps to the bacc cylinders too. Their not pictured here. I like them a lot. I'm gonna use 48V/4 bats with 2 switches. I don't know who's gonna do the install yet. Look how big they are compared to the trunk on my camry :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope! who engraved the tanks?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks homies. I appreciate the props. These were VERY expensive, but my club-brother NEWLIFE ELA came through for me. I just told him I wanted some show pumps and he got me these..M&M's hydraulics did the pumps so I dont know who did the engraving. Probably Hernan since he's the main one who's local to me.

FCE: Just lay'n FLAT FLAT FLAT on the ground is good 4 me so 4 bats is all good!

HaitianHopper: It's 64 hardtop Impala (non ss)


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 19 2008, 12:52 PM~11645291
> *IN OTHER WORDS WE'RE SOME BROKE ASSES :uh:
> *


 :uh: Yeah, OK, whatever. :uh: :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"vice prez" I'm in Carlsbad chillin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 19 2008, 10:29 PM~11648759
> *"vice prez" I'm in Carlsbad chillin'!!!!!!!!
> *



What up fool! What you into LoC


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 19 2008, 02:00 PM~11645772
> *i hate the whole idea of a "homie hookup" shit can get out of hand real quick. a lot of people mistake kindness for weakness.
> 
> but with that said. i do a lot of shit for free. but i gotta know there hearts in it first.
> *


Music interlude....


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Ant?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 19 2008, 11:49 PM~11649339
> *waddup Ant?
> *


On chill at the plantation thinking of a master plan


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 19 2008, 06:15 AM~11642617
> *sounds like someone else I know  :0
> *


i have pics..not 4 u though....


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2008, 08:56 PM~11649395
> *i have pics..not 4 u though....
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Sep 18 2008, 08:17 PM~11640102
> *i can only speak for myself and my experiences... i am  a black lowrider....  i like to hop its my thing...my club is of a mixed background we have many races...but ive been called ****** at more than one show...and i did nothin wrong....i dont realy talk shit i just prefer to hit my switch and clown.....all my cars are backyard built so idont claim to be better than the next man but yet...i get the (this is are thing.... fuck you miate....or my favirote you gonna let that ****** beat you) these comments come from latinos  here ...and all i did was come and support....they make racial  comments at my latin club members for following a black man as our president..... primaraly all shops here are latino owned we have a small backyard busines and i have to go out of town to get parts cuz the shops here give me two lick burn motors or worn pumpheads..... i cant speak for the rest of the world but here times havent changed.....
> *


 I dont think I could handle that racist shit man... :angry:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Tyrone

'Dippin''


----------



## Tyrone

'On Them Thangs'. Who's that playing Mack-10's father?


----------



## Tyrone

'Steady Dippin''


----------



## Tyrone

Japan Swangin'!


----------



## Tyrone

OG 'Turtle'


----------



## Tyrone

'Gangster' and 'Doc'


----------



## Tyrone

'Gangster' and 'Santana Banana'


----------



## Tyrone

'Kebo' and 'Supreme Hustle'


----------



## Tyrone

Forever Rolling


----------



## Tyrone

Patra feat. Yo-Yo-'Romantic Call'. This one's for you Angel! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

Kam-'Peace Treaty'


----------



## Tyrone

Kam-'In Traffic'


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 19 2008, 07:00 PM~11648587
> *:uh: Yeah, OK, whatever.  :uh:  :angry:
> *


So you know, I was messing with you when I threw that Ty Status comment out there.  

It is kinda funny though.


----------



## ncridahz

i dont no how u got those videos on lay it low tyrone but that some good shit got my toothe harting but u got some ****** up north repping also just found the sight more picz to come Nor Cal Ridahz Sacramento,Modesto CA. -Stylistics Sacramento CA. -Lay em Low Sacramento,E.P.A,Richmond CA. - Personal Effect Stockton CA. - Sons of Soul Richmond CA. - and Individuals Sacramento,San Jose CA. all black clubs rep n


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 19 2008, 11:42 PM~11649289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one...hmm...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 20 2008, 01:11 AM~11650191
> *Patra feat. Yo-Yo-'Romantic Call'. This one's for you Angel!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thats the best video u posted..u must know me :biggrin: One of the best things about lowriding to me is rollin with a car load of hood rats! I never understood why dudes be rollin with like 3 or 4 they homies :uh: I'd rather be by myself. Good post!


----------



## Tyrone

The "Anthem". War-'Lowrider'


----------



## Tyrone

First music video I ever seen with lowriders. Eddie Money-'Shakin''. Does anyone know who that is driving that Malibu? :biggrin: That's a fine chick there!


----------



## Tyrone

This video made me fall in love with the '64 Impala. Eazy-E-'Eazy-er Said Than Dunn'. Still think that's one of the cleanest '64 Impalas ever. That car flew a Professionals plaque. It's currently in Japan and looks exactly the same. Still has the license plate "HOT A 64". Look at the patterns and moonroof. Had to have it!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 18 2008, 09:23 AM~11634496
> *I've known Slice longer than all fools so please stop!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## drasticbean

just chillin on a sunday afternoon


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 20 2008, 01:08 AM~11649466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I see you Bean!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2008, 05:08 PM~11652674
> *I see you Bean!!!!!
> *


i'm on the low... just peepin in...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2008, 12:56 AM~11649395
> *i have pics..not 4 u though....
> *


ur right u do have pics...u always post em...thing is none of the pics are of ur car...always some-1 elses


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 20 2008, 04:19 PM~11652904
> *ur right u do have pics...u always post em...thing is none of the pics are of ur car...always some-1 elses
> *


Why don't u stop play'n around and say whats on your mind homie. My car ain't being posted till it's DONE. You in the wrong topic to fukc with me, most the homies in here I know and have seen my shit...and I've seen your ridaz...u ain't doing shit. My paint alone cost more than ANY of the cars you've built. Don't come in here and talk shit to me cuz you got your feelings hurt cuz I told your bucket buildin' ass WHAT NOT TO DO TO YOUR CAR!. And that was like 2 weeks ago...obviously you still hurt and carry'n a chip on your shoulder. Stop actin' like my bitch.

You outta wear a tarzan cape as much as u swang on my balls about wanting to see my rider!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2008, 05:02 PM~11653064
> *Why don't u stop play'n around and say whats on your mind homie. My car ain't being posted till it's DONE. You in the wrong topic to fukc with me, most the homies in here I know and have seen my shit...and I've seen your ridaz...u ain't doing shit. My paint alone cost more than ANY of the cars you've built. Don't come in here and talk shit to me cuz you got your feelings hurt cuz I told your bucket buildin' ass WHAT NOT TO DO TO YOUR CAR!. And that was like 2 weeks ago...obviously you still hurt and carry'n a chip on your shoulder. Stop actin' like my bitch.
> 
> You outta wear a tarzan cape as much as u swang on my balls about wanting to see my rider!
> *


Damn, Angel! Where did that come from?


----------



## cripn8ez

FUCCIN SHIT CF I LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THAT ONE BITCH HAS A PIMPLE ON HER AZZ??????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2008, 06:58 PM~11653706
> *FUCCIN SHIT CF I LIKE THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THAT ONE BITCH HAS A PIMPLE ON HER AZZ??????????
> *


 FA SHO































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11653064
> *Why don't u stop play'n around and say whats on your mind homie. My car ain't being posted till it's DONE. You in the wrong topic to fukc with me, most the homies in here I know and have seen my shit...and I've seen your ridaz...u ain't doing shit. My paint alone cost more than ANY of the cars you've built. Don't come in here and talk shit to me cuz you got your feelings hurt cuz I told your bucket buildin' ass WHAT NOT TO DO TO YOUR CAR!. And that was like 2 weeks ago...obviously you still hurt and carry'n a chip on your shoulder. Stop actin' like my bitch.
> 
> You outta wear a tarzan cape as much as u swang on my balls about wanting to see my rider!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 19 2008, 05:38 PM~11647925
> *cuzz your from knee deep!
> *


yea thats right KNEE DEEP.... so you know wuz up then....all the bullshit... i see your from Group SD can i ask you why arent there any black members in your chapter of Group


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 19 2008, 07:29 PM~11648759
> *"vice prez" I'm in Carlsbad chillin'!!!!!!!!
> *


4sho you aint that far then do your have a shop?


----------



## BIG ROB

very clean nice elco


> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 19 2008, 11:00 PM~11649419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Sep 20 2008, 11:46 PM~11655111
> *4sho you aint that far then do your have a shop?*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 20 2008, 11:58 PM~11655185
> *
> *


*What up loc, getting ready for that shortie to drop on in  Congratz if I haven't told you that already  *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP CUZZO N THANKS, YEA IM STILL WAITIN FOR HIM OR HER TO DROP, WE SHOULD KNOW MONDAY FOR SUR THO ON WHAT IT IS AND TO HAVE A MORE ON POINT DATE SHE IS DUE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Bean


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 21 2008, 02:37 AM~11655933
> *sup Bean
> *


im chilling bro.. i'm just reading and reading all of this in here... 
we are very few in Numbers when it comes to blacks who lowride outside of California ...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 16 2008, 08:51 PM~11361996
> *Mexican said X jacket!!!!!  Fundi's titties were stunt doubles on Roots!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 9 2008, 02:52 PM~11048555
> *build it!!!!!!!!!!  You getting a 30ft enclosed or just the flat bed tow behind the Navi.... Also you been going around to tire shops!!! nows the time to get them free tires!!!! of course those stickers too.. :biggrin: I WANT MY FREE TIRES YOU KRS~ONE NOSED LYING, TITTY RESTING BITCH!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431623


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2008, 06:42 PM~11648452
> *Thanks homies. I appreciate the props. These were VERY expensive, but my club-brother NEWLIFE ELA came through for me. I just told him I wanted some show pumps and he got me these..M&M's hydraulics did the pumps so I dont know who did the engraving. Probably Hernan since he's the main one who's local to me.
> 
> FCE: Just lay'n FLAT FLAT FLAT on the ground is good 4 me so 4 bats is all good!
> 
> HaitianHopper: It's 64 hardtop Impala (non ss)
> *


At least run 6 potna. :yes:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 21 2008, 02:44 AM~11655945
> *im chilling bro.. i'm just reading and reading all of  this in here...
> we are very few in Numbers when it comes to blacks who lowride outside of California ...
> *


not in oklahoma...


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


BACC N 91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

>


BACC N 91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]


*OH SHIT LOC, STRAIGHT THROWBACC*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

haha..shit..since we on that note..might as well....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol...insane kwan looks like 64 crawlings brother hahah


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 21 2008, 10:04 AM~11656355
> *haha..shit..since we on that note..might as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats the c-nizz...............


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE IS A PIC FROM 86 N COMPTON N ELM HOOD STILL KEEPIN CRIP N......


----------



## cripn8ez

JUST BOUGHT THE CADI FROM FLA. TRYING TO GET HOME


----------



## cripn8ez

THESE ARE OLD SCHOOL TOOO FROM 88 - 93


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

CRIPN8EZ GETTIN DONE


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## VICE PRESIDENT

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 20 2008, 08:55 PM~11655162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see yall on here (good lookin)....i give you props....here theyll have you belive that we dont ride clean shit like that...


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEPS??????????


CAN WE KEEP THIS TOPIC CLEAN JUST LOWRIDER SHIT?


----------



## cripn8ez

DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

ENGINE IN MY 72 IMP (SOLD)









[/quote]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[/quote]
WATS THE STORY?, THEY PULLED YOU OVER CUZ U WAS WHITE LOL


----------



## TRUDAWG

Morning homie!


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 19 2008, 09:40 PM~11647940
> *straight game san diego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats off the hook homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS

>


[/quote]


STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

from last year.. just chillin


----------



## KadillakKing

wut up ppls... was krackin snow? no new piks on da imp yet... been bizzee with work.. gotta holla at mah homie see if he did anything new with it.... ey we havin a kookout oct 4th up in wendell... hopefully u kan swing tru.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2008, 05:59 PM~11637775
> *get them guadalupe's outta here!!!! post some chocolate!!!!
> and  why this fool wendell textin' me with all kinds of dumb shit...
> *


***** you gay


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 21 2008, 11:55 AM~11657941
> ****** you gay
> *


He ain't gay, he just likes this


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 21 2008, 08:09 AM~11656520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats a real nice picture homie..4 real


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 21 2008, 07:01 PM~11658806
> *thats a real nice picture homie..4 real
> *



THANX LOCO THATS THAT TRUE BLUE SHIT CUZZO..


BUT MEZAAAAAAN THEM SUM NICE HOES U POSTED IT IM GONNA KILL MY WIFE TO NITE NOT DEATH U FOOLS LOL BEAT UP THE PUSSY........ HAHA LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=305vRNoofr8


----------



## cripn8ez

FOR ALL THE HOMIEZ THAT MOVED TO PALMDALE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eybS33QjQI


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVdbUXUDTY0


----------



## cripn8ez

OLD SCHOOL RIGHT HERE WHO KNOW BOUT 415

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IJ9yNXEdc8


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS IS THE REAL DEAL SHIT


SIDE SHOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IJ9yNXEdc8


----------



## cripn8ez

FOR ALL THE FALLIN HOMIES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6o3178CGzs


----------



## cripn8ez

LETS RIDE 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liqXx6H2fwc


----------



## cripn8ez

CF HERE U GO THIS FOR THEM HOES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBadhLOPKtc


----------



## cripn8ez

CF I KNOW U REMEMBER THIS ONE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFIG0sliM0Q


----------



## cripn8ez

WATTS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOW WHO REMEBERS THIS THE HOMIE KILL KILL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWclX3WNAPI


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 21 2008, 07:49 AM~11656456
> *THESE ARE OLD SCHOOL TOOO FROM 88 - 93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



straight ol school! :0 I got some flics fo yo azz , just gotta get dig them out of the closet.

Who lac is that U standin in front of? Is that the homie C-bone in that last pic?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 21 2008, 10:13 AM~11656378
> *lol...insane kwan looks like 64 crawlings brother hahah
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
[/quote]
THE 72 IS TIGHT TO ME


----------



## JROCK

CLICK THE LINK TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=430774&st=0
[/quote]


----------



## streetrider




----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 21 2008, 03:44 AM~11655945
> *im chilling bro.. i'm just reading and reading all of  this in here...
> we are very few in Numbers when it comes to blacks who lowride outside of California ...
> *


 :0 i really think it has to do with the availability of parts......
no body likes havin a ride down for 2 weeks for simple parts,
like armatures,casings,seals,etc. that are sometime hard as 
a m.f. to find on the East coast,unless you mail-order.......


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 20 2008, 06:36 PM~11653548
> *Damn, Angel! Where did that come from?
> *


YEA

ESPECIALLY COMMING FROM SOME1 WHO ALWAYS WANNA KNOW PROGRESS ON ANOTHER MANS RIDE


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2008, 08:02 PM~11653064
> *Why don't u stop play'n around and say whats on your mind homie. My car ain't being posted till it's DONE. You in the wrong topic to fukc with me, most the homies in here I know and have seen my shit...and I've seen your ridaz...u ain't doing shit. My paint alone cost more than ANY of the cars you've built. Don't come in here and talk shit to me cuz you got your feelings hurt cuz I told your bucket buildin' ass WHAT NOT TO DO TO YOUR CAR!. And that was like 2 weeks ago...obviously you still hurt and carry'n a chip on your shoulder. Stop actin' like my bitch.
> 
> You outta wear a tarzan cape as much as u swang on my balls about wanting to see my rider!
> *


listen lil ni99a...nobody on ur dick cuz u aint shit..beleive me...i could give 3 fucks bout waht u do and what u are building....u got owned it that other topic and never replied...saw in here "talking shit" as usual and called u on it. funniest shit though is that u are talkin bout sum-1 not havin pics...but yet u run round this bitch like u invented lowriding talkin shit bout every-1. but at the end of the day u havent poseted shit. u dont want to post a current project...fine understandable...but ni99a post something that u have built in the past...but u cant ...u know y...cuz u crenshaws finest cheerleader!!!! u just been sittin on the sidelines watchin...boyyom line homie is that u cant run round tellin people how 2 build a real lowrider when you've yet been able to produca any evidence that u have build at least 1


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 21 2008, 02:44 AM~11655945
> *im chilling bro.. i'm just reading and reading all of  this in here...
> we are very few in Numbers when it comes to blacks who lowride outside of California ...
> *


BEAN, I NEED TO GET AT YOU BRO. I'M FIN TO COME TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND. I'MA TRY TO BRING SOME RIDERS ALONG WITH ME. IF NOT, FUCK IT! I'LL ROLL DOLO AND MEET UP WITH BILL.. HOLLA!

AND OH YEAH.. WHAT UP D-BO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 22 2008, 08:25 AM~11663156
> *listen lil ni99a...nobody on ur dick cuz u aint shit..beleive me...i could give 3 fucks bout waht u do and what u are building....u got owned it that other topic and never replied...saw in here "talking shit" as usual and called u on it. funniest shit though is that u are talkin bout sum-1 not havin pics...but yet u run round this bitch like u invented lowriding talkin shit bout every-1. but at the end of the day u havent poseted shit. u dont want to post a current project...fine understandable...but ni99a post something that u have built in the past...but u cant ...u know y...cuz u crenshaws finest cheerleader!!!! u just been sittin on the sidelines watchin...boyyom line homie is that u cant run round tellin people how 2 build a real lowrider when you've yet been able to produca any evidence that u have build at least 1
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 22 2008, 08:52 AM~11663226
> *BEAN, I NEED TO GET AT YOU BRO.  I'M FIN TO COME TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.  I'MA TRY TO BRING SOME RIDERS ALONG WITH ME.  IF NOT, FUCK IT!  I'LL ROLL DOLO AND MEET UP WITH BILL.. HOLLA!
> 
> AND OH YEAH.. WHAT UP D-BO!! :biggrin:
> *


let me know homie... steve and his crew are great people... and free food...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 22 2008, 05:33 AM~11663025
> *YEA
> 
> ESPECIALLY COMMING FROM SOME1 WHO ALWAYS WANNA KNOW PROGRESS ON ANOTHER MANS RIDE
> *


whats that supposed to mean?...If I know sombody, or I see project topic I like I speak on it..sumthin' wrong with that...?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 22 2008, 12:07 AM~11661325
> *straight ol school!  :0 I got some flics fo yo azz , just gotta get dig them out of the closet.
> 
> Who lac is that U standin in front of? Is that the homie C-bone in that last pic?
> *



thats the one i got shot n by the red rags on the crance on thanxgiving day it was gold but after that i di it white, thatsn the parking of the tahishion village hotel across from the old drive in on lakewood & rosecrance we had that mofo on locc! thats not bone its my cuzzin bk capone from the farms..

i found ut,lil ali, and the rest of the homies onmy space yesterday i was trying to look up mind clicc and boom there allthe homies..

those pics have my locs winkie, semion on them bacc n bellflower the other are my crib..

i have a pic of me and cat to at mel burns grave but it wouldnt loadill get it up tonite im at work now


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 22 2008, 06:25 AM~11663156
> *listen lil ni99a...nobody on ur dick cuz u aint shit..beleive me...i could give 3 fucks bout waht u do and what u are building....u got owned it that other topic and never replied...saw in here "talking shit" as usual and called u on it. funniest shit though is that u are talkin bout sum-1 not havin pics...but yet u run round this bitch like u invented lowriding talkin shit bout every-1. but at the end of the day u havent poseted shit. u dont want to post a current project...fine understandable...but ni99a post something that u have built in the past...but u cant ...u know y...cuz u crenshaws finest cheerleader!!!! u just been sittin on the sidelines watchin...boyyom line homie is that u cant run round tellin people how 2 build a real lowrider when you've yet been able to produca any evidence that u have build at least 1
> *


First...dont come at me like u some str8 G...cuz u ain't. your in florida from some shit probably lrm has never even heard of...so stop it and humble yourself mystic styles lol 

You dont like the fact that I dont post pics and say what I want? too damn bad! wtf u gonna do about it??...not a damn thing.


----------



## drasticbean

*how do you guys feel the styles and the trends flow though out the us...*

i feel MOST of the trends starts on the west .travels to the state like AZ----LA---TX
AND GOES though out all over the mid-west and travel down to states like florida ---then it runs up the east coast slowly....and i also think this was mostly before all the media attention lowrider got in the past few years.
what do you guys think....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

muthafuccas think i gotta validate and explain myself...lol...cf dont do that!


----------



## 187PURE

NICE FLICS CRIPN. ON SOME BLAST FROM DA PAST SHIT. STAY TRU'D


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 08:56 AM~11663237
> *let me know homie... steve and his crew are great people... and free food...
> *


COOL! I'MA BRING 4 GALLONS OF GANGSTA GUMBO (MY SPECIAL DRINK)


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 09:28 AM~11663379
> *how do you guys feel the styles and the trends  flow though out the us...
> 
> i feel MOST of the trends starts on the west .travels to the state like AZ----LA---TX
> AND GOES though out all over the mid-west and travel down to states like florida ---then it runs up the east coast slowly....and i also think this was mostly before all the media attention lowrider got in the past few years.
> what do you guys think....
> *


COULD'NT AGREE WITH YOU MORE. I HAD THE ADVANTAGE OF HAVING FAM BAM FROM THE WEST COAST, SO IT WAS HARD TO SWALLOW FOR ****** IN PHILLY WHEN THEY SEEN ME DIPPIN.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 07:28 AM~11663379
> *how do you guys feel the styles and the trends  flow though out the us...
> 
> i feel MOST of the trends starts on the west .travels to the state like AZ----LA---TX
> AND GOES though out all over the mid-west and travel down to states like florida ---then it runs up the east coast slowly....and i also think this was mostly before all the media attention lowrider got in the past few years.
> what do you guys think....
> *


I think just about everything about customising lowriders has already been done bacc in the 60's in cali..custom paint, they did that, bdy mods, tv's, upholterys, show chrome, hydraulics, YOU NAME IT it was done in the 60's...we're just going around in circles now. I'm tired right now...so my thinking aint to clear but I dont think the lowrider world has seen an ORIGINAL TIME TESTED invention since the knoccoff wire wheel in the 80's.

so i dont see any NEW trends being set anywhere in the lowrider world. Some folks might be "out of style" with their riders however.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 22 2008, 10:33 AM~11663412
> *NICE FLICS CRIPN.  ON SOME BLAST FROM DA PAST SHIT.  STAY TRU'D
> *



thanx loco shit im not new to this i grew to this 4 life trued up....

i got more but they wont load thinkthey to big?

how udoing loc?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 09:44 AM~11663472
> *I think just about everything about customising lowriders has already been done bacc in the 60's in cali..custom paint, they did that, bdy mods, tv's, upholterys, show chrome, hydraulics, YOU NAME IT it was done in the 60's...we're just going around in circles now. I'm tired right now...so my thinking aint to clear but I dont think the lowrider world has seen an ORIGINAL TIME TESTED invention since the knoccoff wire wheel in the 80's.
> 
> so i dont see any NEW trends being set anywhere in the lowrider world.
> *


i agree.. but how do you think most of the styles travel from state to state...i know back in the early 90s the north east was years behind the west....


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 08:48 AM~11663502
> *i agree.. but how do you think most of the styles travel from state to state...i know back in the early 90s the north east was years behind the west....
> *


IT STILL IS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 07:48 AM~11663502
> *i agree.. but how do you think most of the styles travel from state to state...i know back in the early 90s the north east was years behind the west....
> *


migration of cali riders and the media i.e. music videos, magazines..technology.

everyone is still behind the west for the most part due to the lack of lowriding in their area, money, shops, parts, lrm support, car shows etc.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 09:58 AM~11663555
> *migration of cali riders and the media i.e. music videos, magazines..technology.
> 
> everyone is still behind the west for the most part due to the lack of lowriding in their area, money, shops, parts, lrm support, car shows etc.
> *


IT'S SAD. THEY STILL LOOK AT MY CAR LIKE IT'S A UFO OVER HERE


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 09:58 AM~11663555
> *migration of cali riders and the media i.e. music videos, magazines..technology.
> 
> everyone is still behind the west for the most part due to the lack of lowriding in their area, money, car shows etc.
> *




*how about demographics..??????
*
i feel for the northeast its due to the winter months and only really 5-6 months of warm weather..

i think for most of the brother over here they would rather roll the big truck with big rims... the status rides..and 
like how most brother down south heading to Florida ,its the big rims and any car... 

i guess its the style down there for the brother...

i will stay in my deuce.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 07:01 AM~11663254
> *whats that supposed to mean?...If I know sombody, or I see project topic I like I speak on it..sumthin' wrong with that...?
> *


The way i see it is you should lead by exzample.
We cool so i hope you dont get it twisted.


----------



## drasticbean

something soon.......


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 10:16 AM~11663656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something soon.......
> *


THAT'S WHATS UP :thumbsup: BILL DID MINE. I'LL POST PICS SOON. THESE CATS ON HERE WAS FUCKIN WITH ME CAUSE I'M TOO BROKE TO BUY A CAMERA CABLE. FUCK IT, KIDS HAD TO EAT FIRST. CABLE IS NEXT CHECK BITCH!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 22 2008, 09:45 AM~11663478
> *thanx loco shit im not new to this i grew to this 4 life trued up....
> 
> i got more but they wont load thinkthey to big?
> 
> how udoing loc?
> *


OH I'M COOL. JUST PLAYING THE WAITING GAME TIL I GET PAID, SO I CAN'T GET MY FRAME WELDED. THE BRACKET THAT THE UPPER A-ARMS BOLT ON TO ARE STARTING TO PEEL UP ON ME. DID'NT HAPPEN TIL I PUT THEM 4 TON COILS ON. ONCE THEY RE-BEAD THEM I'LL RE-INFORCED THEM. SCOTTY SHUT THE FUCK UP. I GOT A FRAME ON ICE WAITING FOR WRAPPING.


----------



## 187PURE

CRIP DID YOU EVER FIND THAT MIND CLICC TAPE?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 10:26 AM~11663366
> *First...dont come at me like u some str8 G...cuz u ain't. your in florida from some shit probably lrm has never even heard of...so stop it and humble yourself mystic styles lol
> 
> You dont like the fact that I dont post pics and say what I want? too damn bad! wtf u gonna do about it??...not a damn thing.
> *


not comin in here like a G..comin in here like a MAN..and a MAN knows a bitch when he sees 1. to set the record str8 4 u...Rasied in the heart of MIAMI, Dade County, 305... so I know u heard of it b4  . now bout MY club talk all u want...difference between me and u is that I run my club,been runnin it since 99..ur just a follower!!!! I also dont need a club to tell me how to build my ride.... 

bout u talkin shit and not posting pics..i dont have to do anything bout it...u do enough damage everytime u open ur mouth....real rider this, real rider that...gotta build ur ride like this, gotta build ur ride like that..blah, blah ,blah blah....but at the end of the day its very clear to EVERYONE that u have never had shit to show...like I said ur a cheerleader...I'm done with u...U obviously dont have anything to back up all ur talk. At least I can do that


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 07:31 AM~11663402
> *muthafuccas think i gotta validate and explain myself...lol...cf dont do that!
> *


shut up ******!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 21 2008, 01:13 AM~11656001
> *not in oklahoma...
> *


you're not Black!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
[/quote]
must be Fundi!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GARY MAY RIP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 22 2008, 11:15 AM~11665004
> *not comin in here like a G..comin in here like a MAN..and a MAN knows a bitch when he sees 1. to set the record str8 4 u...Rasied in  the heart of MIAMI, Dade County, 305... so I know u heard of it b4   . now bout MY club talk all u want...difference between me and u is that I run my club,been runnin it since 99..ur just a follower!!!! I also dont need a club to tell me how to build my ride....
> 
> bout u talkin shit and not posting pics..i dont have to do anything bout it...u do enough damage everytime u open ur mouth....real rider this, real rider that...gotta build ur ride like this, gotta build ur ride like that..blah, blah ,blah blah....but at the end of the day its very clear to EVERYONE that u have never had shit to show...like I said ur a cheerleader...I'm done with u...U obviously dont have anything to back up all ur talk. At least I can do that
> *


You don't have to write 2 big paragraphs explaining himself to a stranger partna! you luccy you get two lines outta me!

bottom line is I hurt your feelings with a few key strokes! Lift up that chin... besides you wouldin't feel that way if your shit was hot...thats why you catch'n feelings......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 22 2008, 11:49 AM~11665292
> *you're not Black!!!!!!!
> *


you ain't either!!!...and why u always turn ur phone off at 8pm?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11666000
> *you ain't either!!!...and why u always turn ur phone off at 8pm?
> *


CAUSE THE *****'S HENPECKED. HE'LL STRAIGHT CATCH A FRYING PAN TO THE DOME IF HE'S A MINUTE PAST 8


----------



## 187PURE

NOW BACK TO RIDIN :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL......scotty.....your old lady be on you like that??? :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

T.Q.-'Westside'


----------



## Tyrone

WC & the M.A.A.D. Circle-'Ghetto Serenade'


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2008, 02:38 PM~11667095
> *WC & the M.A.A.D. Circle-'Ghetto Serenade'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAAD azz Circle!!!


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 19 2008, 05:38 PM~11647925
> *cuzz your from knee deep!
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 22 2008, 12:27 PM~11664099
> *CRIP DID YOU EVER FIND THAT MIND CLICC TAPE?
> *



NOPE U GOT IT THE CD ? :uh:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 04:03 PM~11665983
> *You don't have to write 2 big paragraphs explaining himself to a stranger partna! you luccy you get two lines outta me!
> 
> bottom line is I hurt your feelings with a few key strokes! Lift up that chin... besides you wouldin't feel that way if your shit was hot...thats why you catch'n feelings......
> *


feelings far from hurt lil homie....u got ITALKSHITWITHNOPICSOWNED and still havent shown anything to back up ths shit that comes out ur mouth. trust me my chin is high cuz i...unlike u..can say i sat behind the wheel of my own car, hit the switch, gas hopped on the streets, and hit some corners on 3...all the while u just been sit'n on crenshaw takin pics... :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 22 2008, 08:25 AM~11664084
> *OH I'M COOL.  JUST PLAYING THE WAITING GAME TIL I GET PAID, SO I CAN'T GET MY FRAME WELDED.  THE BRACKET THAT THE UPPER A-ARMS BOLT ON TO ARE STARTING TO PEEL UP ON ME.  DID'NT HAPPEN TIL I PUT THEM 4 TON COILS ON.  ONCE THEY RE-BEAD THEM I'LL RE-INFORCED THEM.  SCOTTY SHUT THE FUCK UP.  I GOT A FRAME ON ICE WAITING FOR WRAPPING.
> *


LOL at the pre-emptive strike :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

This next music video goes out to 'Crenshaw's Finest' and 'STR8CLOWINLS'. 

War-'Why Can't We Be Friends'


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2008, 09:07 PM~11669291
> *This next music video goes out to 'Crenshaw's Finest' and 'STR8CLOWINLS'.
> 
> War-'Why Can't We Be Friends'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 22 2008, 03:49 PM~11667835
> *feelings far from hurt lil homie....u got ITALKSHITWITHNOPICSOWNED and still havent shown anything to back up ths shit that comes out ur mouth. trust me my chin is high cuz i...unlike u..can say i sat behind the wheel of my own car, hit the switch, gas hopped on the streets, and hit some corners on 3...all the while u just been sit'n on crenshaw takin pics... :0
> *


You the lil *****. keep shit 100...you speakin on me when you dont even know what i got. I've see what you got. garbage mobiles. you've been runnin a club since '99 huh, been on layitlow since '01 huh...all this time, this the type of shit you've built lol! your shit aint even in street class yet..:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you NEED my advice!!!








^^Look at this "thing" what you gonna do with them knocc offs? squeeze some orange juice?? lol..what about them mickey thompson tires? scottie could use those for his dragstser and that paint :uh: and spend some money on a real euro kit. that aint even a fleet..and why the fucc you got 92 bumper moldongs front and bacc...wheres the rest!??








^^^do i even gotta comment? :uh: :uh: 








and wtf is this? the pace car for the garbageman 500? thats a stocc-a-roonie on wires :uh: you ain't got NO ROOM to talk on CF....I'm gonna show you some basic little bullshit parts pics that I've already posted i here since you wanna see where my money is going so damn bad...you shou;d feel fourtuante I'm spendin this time on your dumb ass...


And those are *OLD* pictures months ago. I aint no baller and it aint the hardest shit out ther but I KNOW WHAT NOT TO DO TO A CAR!!!!! these are pics that have BEEN posted anyway. 

When your ready to give up the basket cases and get on the 100% frame off EVERYTHING BRAND NEW level...then talk shit....untill then lil ***** eat your heart out :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*cars1 interior kit $2,000
digital dash 670
chinas/tires 700
used daytons 1000
coker 520's 320
paint 11,000
pinstriping by walt prey 2,500
canadianframe work and powder coat 2,500
cut rear end 350
44" moonroof 1000
stereo 3000
chorme and new glass 3000
matson radiator 980
350 crate engine 1200
serpentine kit and all the billet 3000
pumps/hydraulics 4000
rebuilt 350 transmission 500 
og foxcraft skirts 400
slip yoke and drive shaft 350
300 amp alternator 300
painless wiring 300
I CAN GO ON AND ON...*

CLEAN AND NEW AND WRAPPED

































LOOK HOW MUCH THE LITTLE BULSHIT PARTS COST...YOU BETTER







GO TO THE ATM


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this was what it use to look like in *october of 2006*...two years work making chump change at that!!!..took you almost ten for 3 weeniepooh specials lol

*did all this shit on paycheccs too...100% baccyard built...no bank loans or credit cards or drug money...just me and my fuccing club BROTHERS!*

































dont open your mouth anymore cuzz..somone might have to put your foot in it.


----------



## fundimotorsports

:0 shit. I had to say something....the only builder posting shit and not even Black!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 01:04 PM~11666000
> *you ain't either!!!...and why u always turn ur phone off at 8pm?
> *


my phone is on!! I don't answer mexicans after 5!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11666217
> *CAUSE THE *****'S HENPECKED.  HE'LL STRAIGHT CATCH A FRYING PAN TO THE DOME IF HE'S A MINUTE PAST 8
> *


***** you henpecked!!! your broad got got your ass on peanut butter and jelly for the week because she cut your allowance for food!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 10:00 PM~11669961
> *You the lil *****. keep shit 100...you speakin on me when you dont even know what i got. I've see what you got. garbage mobiles. you've been runnin a club since '99 huh, been on layitlow since '01 huh...all this time, this the type  of shit you've built lol! your shit aint even in street class (wrong...mild class...and 4 the record dont build for shows so dont give 3 fuks)yet..:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you NEED my advice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Look at this "thing" what you gonna do with them knocc offs?(KO i like, remember i dont have to awnser 2 any-1 when i do something) squeeze some orange juice?? lol..what about them mickey thompson tires?(original 13" vouges  :uh: ) scottie could use those for his dragstser and that paint :uh:(astor pearl blue with royal blue mini flakes, sorry my shit dont look like a fukin rainbow) and spend some money on a real euro kit[B].(liked the look of euro lights)* that aint even a fleet..and why the fucc you got 92 bumper moldongs front and bacc*(that shit came stock on the car....i didnt change those  :uh: *...wheres the rest!?? *built that car when i was bout 19,first low and redid everything on it, car was completely stock, got bored traded it off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^do i even gotta comment? :uh:  :uh: *(cant say shit cuz its a clean lac...matter of fact used to be black and i wrecked it, pulled the bitch apart myself and put it back 2gether,myself...)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wtf is this? the pace car for the garbageman 500? thats a stocc-a-roonie on wires :uh:* (wrong, this was a 2 week build, two toned the paint, air suspension, sound system, billet steering wheel and reaer view mirror...sold it after show...lil come up)*you ain't got NO ROOM to talk on CF....I'm gonna show you some basic little bullshit parts pics that I've already posted i here since you wanna see where my money is going so damn bad...you shou;d feel fourtuante I'm spendin this time on your dumb ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real baby adels' chromed out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real billet specialties and edelbrocc parts, show chromed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fucc'n head unit is cost more that ANY of your paint jobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily wheels and tires...REAL daytons on their way with 520's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44", kandies/flakes/pearls and marble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one off custom digital dash still in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 45 record player can buy you paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaved firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get in where i fit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW OLD STOCC CAR AUDIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those are *OLD* pictures months ago. I aint no baller and it aint the hardest shit out ther but I KNOW WHAT NOT TO DO TO A CAR!!!!! these are pics that have BEEN posted anyway.
> 
> When your ready to give up the basket cases and get on the 100% frame off EVERYTHING BRAND NEW level...then talk shit....untill then lil ***** eat your heart out :roflmao:
> [/b]


Nice shit..i can give u that...glad u finally building ur first lowrider,:uh: but make sure u stay within the gudelines. lowriding is an art...should have originality...and this is not a disrespect to ur club or any-1 for that matter but all those cars look the same with different colors. they are doe right and are nice but all look the same....and not gonna eat my heart out cuz at the end of the day my money goes in2 alot of other places other than a car....important shit like family,vacations, houses...see i put away my $$$ so i can build things..difference is its my house...just dropped over 100,000 stacks and still counting in2 a remodel....no credit cards either homie


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11669961
> *You the lil *****. keep shit 100...you speakin on me when you dont even know what i got. I've see what you got. garbage mobiles. you've been runnin a club since '99 huh, been on layitlow since '01 huh...all this time, this the type  of shit you've built lol! your shit aint even in street class yet..:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you NEED my advice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Look at this "thing" what you gonna do with them knocc offs? squeeze some orange juice?? lol..what about them mickey thompson tires? scottie could use those for his dragstser and that paint :uh: and spend some money on a real euro kit. that aint even a fleet..and why the fucc you got 92 bumper moldongs front and bacc...wheres the rest!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^do i even gotta comment? :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wtf is this? the pace car for the garbageman 500? thats a stocc-a-roonie on wires :uh: you ain't got NO ROOM to talk on CF....I'm gonna show you some basic little bullshit parts pics that I've already posted i here since you wanna see where my money is going so damn bad...you shou;d feel fourtuante I'm spendin this time on your dumb ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real baby adels' chromed out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real billet specialties and edelbrocc parts, show chromed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fucc'n head unit is cost more that ANY of your paint jobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily wheels and tires...REAL daytons on their way with 520's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44", kandies/flakes/pearls and marble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one off custom digital dash still in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 45 record player can buy you paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaved firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get in where i fit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW OLD STOCC CAR AUDIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those are OLD pictures months ago. I aint no baller and it aint the hardest shit out ther but I KNOW WHAT NOT TO DO TO A CAR!!!!! these are pics that have BEEN posted anyway.
> 
> When your ready to give up the basket cases and get on the 100% frame off EVERYTHING BRAND NEW level...then talk shit....untill then lil ***** eat your heart out :roflmao:
> *


CF, ALL I GOTTA SAY IS.. "YOU MAKE A GROWN MAN CRY" :tears: 

NOT AIMED TOWARDS STR8TCLOWNIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 22 2008, 11:05 PM~11671642
> ****** you henpecked!!!  your broad got got your ass on peanut butter and jelly for the week because she cut your allowance for food!!!!!!
> *


NEVER *****. WHEN TIMES GET ROUGH, I JUST CUT UP SOME FRANKS AND TOSS THEM SHITS IN SOME RAMEN NOODLES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 PM~11670492
> *:0 shit. I had to say something....the only builder posting shit and not even Black!!!!!! :0
> *


***** DO YOU EVER STOP DICK RIDIN?? :uh: DAMN :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11667779
> *NOPE U GOT IT THE CD ? :uh:
> *


NAW BUT HERE'S A LINK WERE YOU CAN COP IT http://www.spiralfrog.com/download/album/479742/Mind%20Clicc


----------



## 187PURE

MY BAD YALL. I GOT TO REMEMBER TO KEEP THESE THREADS POSITIVE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you guys are pissing me off!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

why is this topic even still around? DELETE it and lets get back to the original!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 23 2008, 09:56 AM~11674824
> *why is this topic even still around? DELETE it and lets get back to the original!!
> *


Fo sho, 'Tru'! 

You'll be here next month, right? Last year we didn't get a chance to chop it up.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 23 2008, 11:56 AM~11674824
> *why is this topic even still around? DELETE it and lets get back to the original!!
> *


WHY NOT CONSOLIDATE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 23 2008, 10:30 AM~11675045
> *WHY NOT CONSOLIDATE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 23 2008, 10:30 AM~11675045
> *WHY NOT CONSOLIDATE
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS+Sep 23 2008, 07:28 AM~11673922-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shit..i can give u that...glad u finally building ur first lowrider,:uh:  but make sure u stay within the gudelines. lowriding is an art...should have originality...and this is not a disrespect to ur club or any-1 for that matter but all those cars look the same with different colors. they are doe right and are nice but all look the same....and not gonna eat my heart out cuz at the end of the day my money goes in2 alot of other places other than a car....important shit like family,vacations, houses...see i put away my $$$ so i can build things..difference is its my house...just dropped over 100,000 stacks and still counting in2 a remodel....no credit cards either homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> realtalk i can respect!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 23 2008, 07:52 AM~11674038
> ****** DO YOU EVER STOP DICK RIDIN?? :uh:  DAMN :angry:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 23 2008, 07:52 AM~11674038
> ****** DO YOU EVER STOP DICK RIDIN?? :uh:  DAMN :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11669961
> *You the lil *****. keep shit 100...you speakin on me when you dont even know what i got. I've see what you got. garbage mobiles. you've been runnin a club since '99 huh, been on layitlow since '01 huh...all this time, this the type  of shit you've built lol! your shit aint even in street class yet..:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you NEED my advice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Look at this "thing" what you gonna do with them knocc offs? squeeze some orange juice?? lol..what about them mickey thompson tires? scottie could use those for his dragstser and that paint :uh: and spend some money on a real euro kit. that aint even a fleet..and why the fucc you got 92 bumper moldongs front and bacc...wheres the rest!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^do i even gotta comment? :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wtf is this? the pace car for the garbageman 500? thats a stocc-a-roonie on wires :uh: you ain't got NO ROOM to talk on CF....I'm gonna show you some basic little bullshit parts pics that I've already posted i here since you wanna see where my money is going so damn bad...you shou;d feel fourtuante I'm spendin this time on your dumb ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real baby adels' chromed out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real billet specialties and edelbrocc parts, show chromed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fucc'n head unit is cost more that ANY of your paint jobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily wheels and tires...REAL daytons on their way with 520's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44", kandies/flakes/pearls and marble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one off custom digital dash still in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 45 record player can buy you paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaved firewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get in where i fit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW OLD STOCC CAR AUDIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those are OLD pictures months ago. I aint no baller and it aint the hardest shit out ther but I KNOW WHAT NOT TO DO TO A CAR!!!!! these are pics that have BEEN posted anyway.
> 
> When your ready to give up the basket cases and get on the 100% frame off EVERYTHING BRAND NEW level...then talk shit....untill then lil ***** eat your heart out :roflmao:
> *


*CALMATE!!!!....... HE MUST OF PISSED YOU OFF.... * :0 :biggrin: 


*RIDES LOOKIN GOOD*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 23 2008, 07:28 AM~11673922
> *
> 
> Nice shit..i can give u that...glad u finally building ur first lowrider,:uh:  but make sure u stay within the gudelines. lowriding is an art...should have originality...and this is not a disrespect to ur club or any-1 for that matter but all those cars look the same with different colors. they are doe right and are nice but all look the same....and not gonna eat my heart out cuz at the end of the day my money goes in2 alot of other places other than a car....important shit like family,vacations, houses...see i put away my $$$ so i can build things..difference is its my house...just dropped over 100,000 stacks and still counting in2 a remodel....no credit cards either homie
> *





Don't try to save face now you bust'r ass mark. We ain't cool. Keep YOUR garbage cans within guidlines!!! Your the one thats need to take notes!!!...all that speakin' on me you did...now what can you say? ALL MY SHIT IS QUALITY right down to the LAST BOLT. Can you deny it? My M.C. I had in '97 cost MORE than ANY of your street beaters too!

I hate that shit when tru's put busters in they place and these LAME ass marks gotta defend themselves by pullin' out the "family card" and they "other bills". Your SUPPOSED to be takin' care of family muthfucca!. And this aint century 21 real estate...this is Lowriding. I dont wannt hear about your house...that supposed to be some cakes ass defense or somthing? I take this shit serious. If you ain't dedicated to spendin' on chrome...take your ass home. I EARNED THE RIGHT TO BE A CRITIC! I did more in two years than you've done in ten BITCH.

And If you don't like the patterned riders...we got REAL stocc-a-roonies for you too! Now keep your mouth shut and spend some money on ridin'!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 23 2008, 07:49 AM~11674023
> *CF, ALL I GOTTA SAY IS.. "YOU MAKE A GROWN MAN CRY" :tears:
> 
> NOT AIMED TOWARDS STR8TCLOWNIN
> *


And look at this "increase the peace ass" fool :uh: writting diclaimers and shit lol! 

but thankss 187 for the love though  



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 23 2008, 09:40 AM~11674715
> *you guys are pissing me off!!!!
> *


get used to it Freccles!!!! u aint no exception.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 23 2008, 01:09 PM~11676477
> *CALMATE!!!!....... HE MUST OF PISSED YOU OFF....   :0  :biggrin:
> RIDES LOOKIN GOOD
> *


 Thanks CB.


----------



## Tyrone

:0 :0 Damn! Getting heated in here!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11679768
> *Don't try to save face now you bust'r ass mark. We ain't cool. Keep YOUR garbage cans within guidlines!!! Your the one thats need to take notes!!!...all that speakin' on me you did...now what can you say? ALL MY SHIT IS QUALITY right down to the LAST BOLT. Can you deny it? My M.C. I had in '97 cost MORE than ANY of your street beaters too!
> 
> I hate that shit when tru's put busters in they place and these LAME ass marks gotta defend themselves by pullin' out the "family card" and they "other bills". Your SUPPOSED to be takin' care of family muthfucca!. And this aint century 21 real estate...this is Lowriding. I dont wannt hear about your house...that supposed to be some cakes ass defense or somthing? I take this shit serious. If you ain't dedicated to spendin' on chrome...take your ass home. I EARNED THE RIGHT TO BE A CRITIC! I did more in two years than you've done in ten BITCH.
> 
> And If you don't like the patterned riders...we got REAL stocc-a-roonies for you too! Now keep your mouth shut and spend some money on ridin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk u and the dick u rode in on u lil punk ass bitch...u aint tru shit fukin fakin ass bitch,....ur ass finally got a with a click and they showin u how, re phrase....tellin u how 2 build a low. so now u think u some hot shit..u aint shit just a fukin follower...***** where those pumps come from and who did the engraving...oh thats right u dont know it was givin to u...FUK U ni99a...all my shit on my beaters have been done with my hands and i have the scars to prove it...i fukin wire, plumb,cut and install my shit...not to mention interior work,and sound system installs...

the only reason i mentioned my house and shit is because u told me 2 get on ur level...bitch please if i wanted 2 couldve along time ago and would be done in 1/4 of the time its takin u....remember LIL ***** i chose 2 build my cars this way...
i dont need to build a show stopper to feel accepted..u obviously are lookin 4 acceptance from somebody cuz ur ass been a nobody. Simple minded bitches like u are happy and content with just a car...***** i want more and have more outta life than that...REality is in life ni99a ive passed ur level aloooong time ago....u think ur 11,000 paint job impressesd me...ni99a when u wanna talk real money lemme know


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 23 2008, 08:10 PM~11680929
> *fuk u  and the dick u rode in on u lil punk ass bitch...u aint tru shit fukin fakin ass bitch,....ur ass finally got a with a click and they showin u how, re phrase....tellin u how 2 build a low. so now u think u some hot shit..u aint shit just a fukin follower...***** where those pumps come from and who did the engraving...oh thats right u dont know it was givin to u...FUK U ni99a...all my shit on my beaters have been done with my hands  and i have the scars to prove it...i fukin wire,  plumb,cut and install my shit...not to mention interior work,and sound system installs...
> 
> the only reason i mentioned my house and shit is because u told me 2 get on ur level...bitch please if i wanted 2 couldve along time ago and would be done in 1/4 of the time its takin u....remember LIL ***** i chose 2 build my cars this way...
> i dont need to build a show stopper to feel accepted..u obviously are lookin 4 acceptance from somebody cuz ur ass been a nobody. Simple minded bitches like u are happy and content with just a car...***** i want more and have more outta life than that...REality is in life ni99a ive passed ur level aloooong time ago....u think ur 11,000 paint job impressesd me...ni99a when u wanna talk real money lemme know
> *


homeboy you need to kick rocks with your nonsense!!!! go to another topic with that bullshit!!! Angel you better you can step too!!! this is my shit!!!!! keep it cool or get slapped!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11679768
> * If you ain't dedicated to spendin' on chrome...take your ass home.
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 23 2008, 11:30 AM~11675045
> *WHY NOT CONSOLIDATE
> *


i thought id inform you the cop your so proud got shot and killed today and a wife and kids he was a good guy apparently volunteered donated money and time for underprivileged kids probably ghetto ass pieces of shits like the one that shot him 


so feel good your proud someone from your neighborhood orphaned some kids and made a wife a widow today


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

huh??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 23 2008, 08:15 PM~11681026
> *homeboy you need to kick rocks with your nonsense!!!! go to another topic with that bullshit!!!  Angel you better you can step too!!!  this is my shit!!!!!  keep it cool or get slapped!!!!
> *


I'm done with that fool dbl-v. The only way he could defende himself is by saying "fucc you" and all that "shoulda coulda woulda" shit lmao...

I'm str8.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

keep it positive homies


----------



## Skim

1981. check out this fool Denzel Washington in his first movie rollin in that beat down 59 rag. at 1:13 seconds :0 I remember watching this movie whenI was little.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Black people, come back. This topic misses you :tears:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 23 2008, 10:25 PM~11681152
> *i thought id inform you the cop your so proud got shot and killed today and a wife and kids      he was a good guy apparently  volunteered donated money and time for underprivileged kids  probably ghetto ass pieces of shits  like the one that shot him
> so feel good your proud someone from your neighborhood orphaned some kids and made a wife a widow today
> *


MUTHAFUCKA WHY IS YOU BRING THIS SHIT FROM OFF TOPIC TO THIS THREAD?? :uh: I NEED NOT GIVE YOU NO EXPLAINATION, BUT AINT NOBODY BRAGGING ABOUT A COP GETTIN POPPED. WHERE DID YOU SEE ME CHEERING ABOUT IT MR. ASSHOLE SWOLE?? IF YOU REREAD MY STATEMENT, IF YOUR RETARD ASS CAN COMPREHEND, I SAID ****** ARE MAKING THE STREETS HOT AND I'M TRYING TO RIDE. I DON'T WANT TO GET HARRASSED WITH THE REST OF THEM FOOLS. I WANNA 3 WHEEL DOWN THE MUTHAFUCKIN STREET IN PEICE!! GO BACK TO YOUR GAY ASS BATH HOUSE WHERE YOU CAME FROM TRICK!!


----------



## 187PURE

GOOD MORNING FUNDI. I'M TRYING TO BE NICE TODAY


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2008, 04:42 AM~11683637
> *GOOD MORNING FUNDI.  I'M TRYING TO BE NICE TODAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11681152
> *i thought id inform you the cop your so proud got shot and killed today and a wife and kids      he was a good guy apparently  volunteered donated money and time for underprivileged kids  probably ghetto ass pieces of shits  like the one that shot him
> so feel good your proud someone from your neighborhood orphaned some kids and made a wife a widow today
> *












Dude never said anything about it fool!!!!!!! he stated they would be hard on people now. And he is right since wire wheels are gangsta on this coast... we all gang bang.... :uh: :uh: (I'm being smart ass people!!!!!)


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11681152
> *i thought id inform you the cop your so proud got shot and killed today and a wife and kids      he was a good guy apparently  volunteered donated money and time for underprivileged kids  probably ghetto ass pieces of shits  like the one that shot him
> so feel good your proud someone from your neighborhood orphaned some kids and made a wife a widow today
> *


 :uh: nice try he didnt have a wife or kids


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 24 2008, 08:00 AM~11683881
> *:uh: nice try he didnt have a wife or kids
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 24 2008, 01:49 AM~11682801
> *I'm done with that fool dbl-v. The only way he could defende himself is by saying "fucc you" and all that "shoulda coulda woulda" shit  lmao...
> 
> I'm str8.
> *


Wise decision  :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

LET'S KEEP OUR O/G HOMIE IN OUR PRAYERS








HE'LL TOUCH DOWN AND FIELD GOAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

YOU GOTTA LOVE BIG SKEET :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2008, 06:08 AM~11683924
> *LET'S KEEP OUR O/G HOMIE IN OUR PRAYERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE'LL TOUCH DOWN AND FIELD GOAL SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: do you know when.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 24 2008, 08:24 AM~11683987
> *:0  :biggrin: do you know when.
> *


ALL I KNOW IS SOONER IF NOT LATER  

SHIFTING GEARS THOUGH, I'MA PUT 8 BATTERIES TO THE NOSE THIS WEEKEND. WHAT YA THINK?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2008, 06:27 AM~11684004
> *ALL I KNOW IS SOONER IF NOT LATER
> 
> SHIFTING GEARS THOUGH, I'MA PUT 8 BATTERIES TO THE NOSE THIS WEEKEND.  WHAT YA THINK?
> *


not yet get the frame strapped first


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11684352
> *not yet get the frame strapped first
> *


good call


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11684352
> *not yet get the frame strapped first
> *


ONCE I'M STRAIGHT, WHAT YOU THINK IT'S GON' BE HITTIN FO'? I GOT A #11 MARZOCCHI, ADEX, AND A SHOWTIME BIG BLOCK (COMPETITION) WITH 45 DEGREE PORT.


----------



## Skim

> [/quote
> BACC N 91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Loc u was C'd up. that was the same year Boyz in the Hood was at the movie theatre.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 23 2008, 07:19 PM~11679485
> *Silly ******!!!!!! you don't have a ride.. or a moon roof to chill and show. No one gives a shit............ You ride the metro ole lab dogg!!!!!!!! Go fetch Scottie another banana *****!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fundi. why do you continuously cross the line and show out like this on other black members in Off Topic. It is a damn shame that you are right there along side the other races calling another black man on here these names in that fashion. Are you really looking to be liked by the other racists because I got news for you homeboy, "Jack be calling YOU ni**er behind ya back"


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 08:27 AM~11684755
> *Fundi. why do you continuously cross the line and show out like this on other black members in Off Topic. It is a damn shame that you are right there along side the other races calling another black man on here these names in that fashion. Are you really looking to be liked by the other racists because I got news for you homeboy, "Jack be calling YOU ni**er behind ya back"
> *


Words cannot describe fundi, he's litterly the laughing stock of LIL, and I honestly believe that to him any attention is good attention. Only time I have ever seen or heard of someone like him was back in the days on Phil Donahue, or Ricki Lake when they would do shows about people who hate their own race.
What a JOKE! :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2008, 07:48 AM~11684426
> *ONCE I'M STRAIGHT, WHAT YOU THINK IT'S GON' BE HITTIN FO'?  I GOT A #11 MARZOCCHI, ADEX, AND A SHOWTIME BIG BLOCK (COMPETITION) WITH 45 DEGREE PORT.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 01:01 AM~11683318
> *1981. check out this fool Denzel Washington in his first movie rollin in that beat down 59 rag. at 1:13 seconds :0 I remember watching this movie whenI was little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"CArbon Copy"!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Sep 24 2008, 06:01 AM~11683885
> *Wise decision    :thumbsup:
> *


please leave


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 24 2008, 09:27 AM~11685264
> *please leave
> *


***** get this topic merged with the other one!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 24 2008, 11:58 AM~11685506
> ****** get this topic merged with the other one!!
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 22 2008, 07:19 AM~11663337
> *thats the one i got shot n by the red rags on the crance on thanxgiving day it was gold but after that i di it white, thatsn the parking of the tahishion village hotel across from the old drive in on lakewood & rosecrance we had that mofo on locc! thats not bone its my cuzzin bk capone from the farms..
> 
> i found ut,lil ali, and the rest of the homies onmy space yesterday i was trying to look up mind clicc and boom there allthe homies..
> 
> those pics have my locs winkie, semion on them bacc n bellflower the other are my crib..
> 
> i have a pic of me and cat to at mel burns grave but it wouldnt loadill get it up tonite im at work now
> *



UT, haven't seem him since last summer. Lil Ali?? U talkin bout Psycho?? Who is lil Ali. He from the Blocc??


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 22 2008, 07:45 AM~11663478
> *thanx loco shit im not new to this </span>i grew to this 4 life trued up....
> 
> i got more but they wont load thinkthey to big?
> 
> how udoing loc?
> *




Cuz aint no new bootie, I can vouch for that. He been in the trenches!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2008, 07:48 AM~11684426
> *ONCE I'M STRAIGHT, WHAT YOU THINK IT'S GON' BE HITTIN FO'?  I GOT A #11 MARZOCCHI, ADEX, AND A SHOWTIME BIG BLOCK (COMPETITION) WITH 45 DEGREE PORT.
> *


DEPENDS ON WHAT KIND OF INCHES YOU TRYIN TO DO ALL THAT 
DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE RIGHT COMBINATION.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 24 2008, 12:33 PM~11685824
> *DEPENDS ON WHAT KIND OF INCHES YOU TRYIN TO DO ALL THAT
> DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE RIGHT COMBINATION.
> *


I THINK I'MA BE HITTIN PRETTY HEAVY. 4 TON COILS, COMPETITION PUMP, ADEX, AND 8 BATTERIES. I'M GETTIN LIKE 30 INCHES WITH 4 THE NOSE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2008, 07:48 AM~11684426
> *ONCE I'M STRAIGHT, WHAT YOU THINK IT'S GON' BE HITTIN FO'?  I GOT A #11 MARZOCCHI, ADEX, AND A SHOWTIME BIG BLOCK (COMPETITION) WITH 45 DEGREE PORT.
> *


you should be around high 40s low 50s


----------



## Dirt422

> [/quote
> BACC N 91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quote
> Loc u was C'd up. that was the same year Boyz in the Hood was at the movie theatre.
> 
> 
> 
> That was @ the homies SLIM funeral. I was supposed to be there, got locked up the night before :angry:
Click to expand...


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2008, 10:44 AM~11685914
> *I THINK I'MA BE HITTIN PRETTY HEAVY.  4 TON COILS, COMPETITION PUMP, ADEX, AND 8 BATTERIES.  I'M GETTIN LIKE 30 INCHES WITH 4 THE NOSE
> *


HOW HIGH IS YOUR LOCK UP? ITS VARIOUS OF THINGS THAT COME INTO PLAY
IF YOU WANT BIG INCHES....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

MODS PLEASE MERGE THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:56 AM~11686028
> *MODS PLEASE MERGE THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!
> *


cool topic  , is that your car in your avatar? always liked that ride


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 24 2008, 11:10 AM~11686134
> *cool topic  , is that your car in your avatar? always liked that ride
> *


yes


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 24 2008, 10:12 AM~11685159
> *Words cannot describe fundi, he's litterly the laughing stock of LIL, and I honestly believe that to him any attention is good attention. Only time I have ever seen or heard of someone like him was back in the days on Phil Donahue, or Ricki Lake when they would do shows about people who hate their own race.
> What a JOKE! :nosad:
> *


I guess you're right and it aint gonna change.

Oh and I remember them shows that had the black racists that hated their own race on there. I always thought that shit was fake until this fool came in.


----------



## cripn8ez

Loc u was C'd up. that was the same year Boyz in the Hood was at the movie theatre. 
[/quote]


yeah them was the dayz  man we made that movie if it wasnt locz like us it wouldnt have been NO boy in the hood it would have been just HOOD.......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 24 2008, 01:27 PM~11685772
> *UT, haven't seem him since last summer. Lil Ali?? U talkin bout Psycho?? Who is lil Ali. He from the Blocc??
> *



LIL ALI FROM THE LBC BIG ALI LIL BRO......


YEAH I TALK TO UT THE OTHER NIGHT WE CHOPED IT UP FOR A WHILE MAN IT WAS GREAT TALKING BOUT SHIT THIS AN THAT HE STRAIGHT RIDING TOO BUT U KNOW THAT PROBLY :angry: LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 24 2008, 01:28 PM~11685791
> *Cuz aint no new bootie, I can vouch for that. He been in the trenches!
> *





:0  :machinegun: :guns: :loco: :thumbsup: HAHA........


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 24 2008, 01:49 PM~11685959
> *That was @ the homies SLIM funeral. I was supposed to be there, got locked up the night before :angry:
> *



YEAH MAN I MEMBER THAT :0 THATS WAS FUCCED UP DO U HAVE ANY FLICCZ FROM THAT DAY ? MINEZ GOT GAFFLED UP ON SUM BULL SHIT :angry: 


MAN I STILL MISS MY LOC MATTER FACT I TALK TO LIL JAMES AND MOMZ YESTERDAY THEY GOOD LIL JAMES IS GETTING HIS CAR READY FOR NEW YRS PIC NIC :biggrin: HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=432195&hl=
:angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

V-Baby dont forget them moldings!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 24 2008, 03:10 PM~11688387
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=432195&hl=
> :angry:
> *


Don't even sweat that shit cuz, we got our sanctuary right here. That dude is mad at the world, in-bred piece of trailer trash, that craves attention! And as you see most of people in O.T just fall right in line with that shit.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 24 2008, 06:05 PM~11688354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



G FLICC!!!!!!!!!


BLOW IT UP THOUGH CANT C THAT GOOD


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 24 2008, 06:25 PM~11688547
> *Don't even sweat that shit cuz, we got our sanctuary right here. That dude is mad at the world, in-bred piece of trailer trash, that craves attention! And as you see most of people in O.T just fall right in line with that shit.
> *



FUCC THE DUM SHIT PAY IT NO MIND BRO....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup Locs and Players!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

call me tomorrow Roy!!!!!!! Snow you call me too homie!!!!!! THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

whut up to all my lowridin brothas!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11692730
> *call me tomorrow Roy!!!!!!! Snow you call me too homie!!!!!! THIS IS CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


There he go! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Hit you in the afternoon. You know I dont get up before 2:30. Dont come areound this mutha fucka before 2:30! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 24 2008, 01:51 PM~11687630
> *YEAH MAN I MEMBER THAT  :0 THATS WAS FUCCED UP DO U HAVE ANY FLICCZ FROM THAT DAY ? MINEZ GOT GAFFLED UP ON SUM BULL SHIT :angry:
> MAN I STILL MISS MY LOC MATTER FACT I TALK TO LIL JAMES AND MOMZ YESTERDAY THEY GOOD LIL JAMES IS GETTING HIS CAR READY FOR NEW YRS PIC NIC :biggrin: HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



I might have some I have to look....I done put away my photo albums cuz I dont feel like explaing sh*t to my kids. I have one son who I know if I tell him 1/2 the sh*t I done did he will think thats a pass for him to do it also. He's a hard head, so I have to wait till he mature to break some sh*t down to him :uh: 

Is he in a club? Wutz he working with?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 24 2008, 09:57 PM~11692683
> *wassup Locs and Players!!!!!!!
> *



Wutz up Loco


----------



## "G-Money"

Damn I know its been a min sense I've been on. So whats the deal with two topics for black lowRiders? 

Hope everything is going good everybodies way.


----------



## 187PURE

> Damn I know its been a min sense I've been on. So whats the deal with two topics for black lowRiders?
> 
> Hope everything is going good everybodies way.
> [/b]


WELL, WHAT HAD HAPPEN WAS.. MUTHAFUCKAS WAS FUCKIN UP (NOT SAYING NO NAMES) SO I HAD THE TOPIC LOCKED TEMPERARILY. THEN DUBBV MADE HIS OWN. I THINK WE SHOULD CONSOLIDATE.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 24 2008, 12:51 PM~11685973
> *HOW HIGH IS YOUR LOCK UP?  ITS VARIOUS OF THINGS THAT COME INTO PLAY
> IF YOU WANT BIG INCHES....
> *


I GOT 16" CYLINDERS IN THE REAR, BUT THE CHAINS LOCK THEM TO 12


----------



## 187PURE

AY CRIPN, FIND OUT HOW MOMO GOT GUNNED DOWN. I WAS IN ARIZONA WHEN IT HAPPENED. HE HAD A LOT OF CLEAN LOWS. EVEN THOUGH DUDE WAS FROM "THE OTHER SIDE", I HAD TO RESPECT THE MAN FOR THE WAY HE CARRIED HIMSELF. NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH RUs. JUST ANY BLACKMAN THAT WAS TRYING TO FADE ME


----------



## 187PURE

..AND OH YEAH, MODS IS THERE ANYWAY THAT YOU CAN BLEND THE TWO BLACK TOPICS. IT DON'T MAKE SENSE TO HAVE TWO. THIS JUMPING BACK AND FORTH BETWEEN THE TWO IS GETTING TIRED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 06:45 AM~11694327
> *I GOT 16" CYLINDERS IN THE REAR, BUT THE CHAINS LOCK THEM TO 12
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 06:41 AM~11694313
> *WELL, WHAT HAD HAPPEN WAS..  MUTHAFUCKAS WAS FUCKIN UP (NOT SAYING NO NAMES) SO I HAD THE TOPIC LOCKED TEMPERARILY.  THEN DUBBV MADE HIS OWN.  I THINK WE SHOULD CONSOLIDATE.
> *


Why consolidate? One topic should be deleted and one remain. When things get out of hand, ask the Moderators to clean it up. 'Double V's' intentions were good by creating another topic, but as you can see the second is no different than the first. It's been flooded with arguments, racist comment, provacative pictures of women, and many other things that have nothing to with Black people that lowride or lowriding in general. At this point, both topics are pointless/useless.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 06:54 AM~11694371
> *..AND OH YEAH, MODS IS THERE ANYWAY THAT YOU CAN BLEND THE TWO BLACK TOPICS.  IT DON'T MAKE SENSE TO HAVE TWO.  THIS JUMPING BACK AND FORTH BETWEEN THE TWO IS GETTING TIRED
> *


Have one deleted and clean up the other. That would solve the problem.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 25 2008, 10:37 AM~11695969
> *Why consolidate? One topic should be deleted and one remain. When things get out of hand, ask the Moderators to clean it up. 'Double V's' intentions were good by creating another topic, but as you can see the second is no different than the first. It's been flooded with arguments, racist comment, provacative pictures of women, and many other things that have nothing to with Black people that lowride or lowriding in general. At this point, both topics are pointless/useless.
> *



I agree...Scottie man what up what are you gonna do? Let's take it back to the other one..serious.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 25 2008, 09:19 AM~11695242
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think pure needs to get down instead of gettin' up!


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS!!! *


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS !!!! *


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 06:05 PM~11570171
> *my ride.. in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

THEY CLOSED GRANNY'S ON 59TH AND CRENSHAW!!! I ALWAYS WOULD GO THERE AND PLAY DOMINOS WITH THE OWNER CHRIS. MAN FUCC!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 11:58 AM~11696691
> *THEY CLOSED GRANNY'S ON 59TH AND CRENSHAW!!! I ALWAYS WOULD GO THERE AND PLAY DOMINOS WITH THE OWNER CHRIS. MAN FUCC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE FOOD WAS ALRIGHT.........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 12:04 PM~11696756
> *THE FOOD WAS ALRIGHT.........
> *


 they had koolaid on the menu..str8 from the pitcher..wanted a refill on your pepsi?...mama would come of with the 2 liter and pour it..no fountains there :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

was that the spot where all the sides were like a buck???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 11:47 AM~11696593
> *SUP BROTHAS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 love that jam..whats the name of it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2008, 12:09 PM~11696815
> *was that the spot where all the sides were like a buck???
> *


 naw, thats Chef Marylins on Crenshaw and 29th...not all the sides are a bucc but most are

Aiy..why are ox tails like $8.00 a piece now...little ass pieces of meat! sure are good though


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 12:10 PM~11696821
> *love that jam..whats the name of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR LOVE IS ON THE ONE --------- LAKESIDE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 12:12 PM~11696856
> *naw, thats Chef Marylins on Crenshaw and 29th...not all the sides are a bucc but most are
> 
> Aiy..why are ox tails like $8.00 a piece now...little ass pieces of meat! sure are good though
> *


HEY WHATS THAT LITTLE SOUL FOOD PLACE OVER THERE I THINK OFF OF
AVALON RIGHT BEHIND FREMONT HIGH SCHOOL THAT LITTLE WHOLE IN THE WALL WAS THE SHIT...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TQ-THE WESTSIDE (ONE OF MY FAV VIDEOS)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 12:19 PM~11696920
> *HEY WHATS THAT LITTLE SOUL FOOD PLACE OVER THERE I THINK OFF OF
> AVALON RIGHT BEHIND FREMONT HIGH SCHOOL THAT LITTLE WHOLE IN THE WALL WAS THE SHIT...
> *


LOL....shit, hell if i know. thats swan msb hood...i aint going over there for nothing! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Spoke with G this mornin' we spoke on y'all..he sends his love...


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 01:28 PM~11697023
> *LOL....shit, hell if i know. thats swan msb hood...i aint going over there for nothing! :angry:
> *


You don't dig the Avalon Swapmeet? :biggrin:  
That's my spot lol!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 12:28 PM~11697023
> *LOL....shit, hell if i know. thats swan msb hood...i aint going over there for nothing! :angry:
> *


*LOL.....DON'T BE SCURED!!!!* I'VE BEEN EVERYWHERE NO PROBLEMS :biggrin: 

JUST GOT TO HAVE UR " GET RIGHT WITH YA"


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:39 PM~11697139
> *You don't dig the Avalon Swapmeet?  :biggrin:
> That's my spot lol!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:39 PM~11697139
> *You don't dig the Avalon Swapmeet?  :biggrin:
> That's my spot lol!
> *


and thats on the other side of town too...HELL NO. them ****** don't even sell anything blue in there.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 12:31 PM~11697057
> *Spoke with G this mornin' we spoke on y'all..he sends his love...
> *


TELL G STAY UP AND WE'LL SEE HIM SOON...... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 12:58 PM~11696691
> *THEY CLOSED GRANNY'S ON 59TH AND CRENSHAW!!! I ALWAYS WOULD GO THERE AND PLAY DOMINOS WITH THE OWNER CHRIS. MAN FUCC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats by Safari's house from Flavor of Love :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats all that rat used to scream, "Im from 54th and Crenshaw!" Lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 01:42 PM~11697177
> *and thats on the other side of town too...HELL NO. them ****** don't even sell anything blue in there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I found a nice STL Cardinals hat and some lime green Dickies up in there  
:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:43 PM~11697192
> *Thats by Safari's house from Flavor of Love  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats all that rat used to scream, "Im from 54th and Crenshaw!" Lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND SHE WAS JUST THAT A "RAT".......


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 01:12 PM~11696856
> *naw, thats Chef Marylins on Crenshaw and 29th...not all the sides are a bucc but most are
> 
> Aiy..why are ox tails like $8.00 a piece now...little ass pieces of meat! sure are good though
> *


I hear a lot of people talk about how good ox tails are. Never tried em. What they taste like homie? Almost bought some in Newark NJ but got scared at the last minute lol.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 01:46 PM~11697225
> *AND SHE WAS JUST THAT A "RAT".......
> *


 :yes: 
But I'd probably hit and not tell nobody  :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:50 PM~11697285
> *:yes:
> But I'd probably hit and not tell nobody    :biggrin:
> *


THATS LIKE A EARLY MORNING 2A.M. THEN GET OUT AT 5AM :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:48 PM~11697260
> *I hear a lot of people talk about how good ox tails are. Never tried em. What they taste like homie? Almost bought some in Newark NJ but got scared at the last minute lol.
> *


BEST SERVED WITH GRAVY AND RICE......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 12:41 PM~11697164
> *LOL.....DON'T BE SCURED!!!! I'VE BEEN EVERYWHERE NO PROBLEMS  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST GOT TO HAVE UR " GET RIGHT WITH YA"
> *


we got too much history with them..fucc that I'm str8...only way i'd go through their hood is if i was driv'n a tank.




> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY+Sep 25 2008, 12:45 PM~11697213-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I found a nice STL Cardinals hat and some lime green Dickies up in there
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I duccked in and out of there a few times but yeah man...they sell all kinds of red shit and other B colors like the lime. shit I've never seen before. they gotta kids store in there sellin' red diapers too. No shit.
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 12:48 PM~11697260
> *I hear a lot of people talk about how good ox tails are. Never tried em. What they taste like homie? Almost bought some in Newark NJ but got scared at the last minute lol.
> *


Their just beef on the bone. TASTY AS HELL if their cooked and seasoned right. Usually served mixed with gravy and onions on top of rice. It's a southern dish....make sure you buy them from someone who is from the south or who grew up among blacc folks.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I be bakc on in a little while...


----------



## RAGTOPROY

F'it imma try some this weekend :biggrin: My Rastfarian homie be cookin them all the time.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2008, 12:55 PM~11697358
> *
> Their just beef on the bone. TASTY AS HELL if their cooked and seasoned right. Usually served mixed with gravy and onions on top of rice. It's a southern dish....make sure you buy them from someone who is from the south or who grew up among blacc folks.
> *


U SURE YOU AIN'T BLACK?????? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 01:53 PM~11697323
> *THATS LIKE A EARLY MORNING 2A.M. THEN GET OUT AT 5AM  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TRUDAWG

never had ox tails!

that shit dont' even sound right.....kinda like Gizzards!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2008, 01:09 PM~11697512
> *never had ox tails!
> 
> that shit dont' even sound right.....kinda like Gizzards!!!
> *


 :0 FOR REAL........ NEVA, EVA , EVA........ :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 02:48 PM~11697260
> *I hear a lot of people talk about how good ox tails are. Never tried em. What they taste like homie? Almost bought some in Newark NJ but got scared at the last minute lol.
> *


THEY'RE THE BOMB-DIGGITY :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2008, 03:09 PM~11697512
> *never had ox tails!
> 
> that shit dont' even sound right.....kinda like Gizzards!!!
> *


ALL THAT SHIT IS GOOD. I GO TO THE CHINESE JOINT TO GET MY GIZZARDS AND I TELL 'EM TOO SMOTHER THEM SHITS IN HOTSAUCE AND KETCHUP


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 01:13 PM~11697555
> *ALL THAT SHIT IS GOOD.  I GO TO THE CHINESE JOINT TO GET MY GIZZARDS AND I TELL 'EM TOO SMOTHER THEM SHITS IN HOTSAUCE AND KETCHUP
> *


  YOU JUST KILLED THE TASTE RIGHT THERE..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 03:18 PM~11697603
> *  YOU JUST KILLED THE TASTE RIGHT THERE..
> *


NEVER. I REMEMBER AUNTIE IN ARIZONA GAVE ME A SLAB OF COW TONGUE :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 01:20 PM~11697620
> *NEVER.  I REMEMBER AUNTIE IN ARIZONA GAVE ME A SLAB OF COW TONGUE :0
> *


 :biggrin: I'M SORRY ITS JUST CERTAIN THANGS I DON'T EAT


----------



## 187PURE

MUSKRAT IS PRETTY GOOD TOO. SHIT TASTE JUST LIKE TENDER BEEF THAT'S BEEN COOKED SLOW FOR LIKE 5 HOURS


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 01:23 PM~11697668
> *:biggrin:  I'M SORRY ITS JUST CERTAIN THANGS I DON'T EAT
> *


x10
Fuck that! Black folk ate shit like that because slave owners back in the day gave them all the parts of the animals that they didn't want!
Well things done changed niccuh's 
All I eat is Steak, Chicken, Fish and Scrimps! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 01:27 PM~11697713
> *MUSKRAT IS PRETTY GOOD TOO.  SHIT TASTE JUST LIKE TENDER BEEF THAT'S BEEN COOKED SLOW FOR LIKE 5 HOURS
> *


 :uh: .....LOL and ya'll niccuh's talk about Fundi's sharecropping ass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2008, 02:09 PM~11697512
> *never had ox tails!
> 
> that shit dont' even sound right.....kinda like Gizzards!!!
> *


I always had this lil thought in the back of mind about how the ox's tail is right by his butt! Thats why I never tried em :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 25 2008, 01:36 PM~11697847
> *I always had this lil thought in the back of mind about how the ox's tail is right by his butt! Thats why I never tried em  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHEN I WAS A KID ME TOO...... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2008, 01:30 PM~11697751
> *x10
> Fuck that! Black folk ate shit like that because slave owners back in the day gave them all the parts of the animals that they didn't want!
> Well things done changed niccuh's
> All I eat is Steak, Chicken, Fish and Scrimps! :biggrin:
> *


I'LL EAT STUFF LIKE GIZZARDS AND CHICKEN LIVERS 

BUT FAR AS PIGSFEET, LIPS, HOGHEAD CHEESE, CHITTERLINGS, TRIPE, LIVER, ETC..

HELL NAW UR ON YA OWN... :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS CRACKIN PEEPS! I HAD TO COMENT ON THE FOOD! OX TAIL IS THE BOMB! I AM ALWAYS IN AND OUT OF THIS TOPIC BUT I LOVE CATCHING UP WITH MY PEOPLES! DAYUM I MISS THAT GOOD OLD FASHION COOKIN! LOL! PIG FEET IS THE BOMB TOO IF COOKED RIGHT!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 03:54 PM~11698088
> *I'LL EAT STUFF LIKE GIZZARDS AND CHICKEN LIVERS
> 
> BUT FAR AS PIGSFEET, LIPS, HOGHEAD CHEESE, CHITTERLINGS, TRIPE, LIVER, ETC..
> 
> HELL NAW UR ON YA OWN...  :biggrin:
> *


THE NAME IS CHITLINS TO A BLACKMAN. AND ALL THE ABOVE IS ALL GOOD. MY FAM IS ORIGINALLY FROM THE SOUTH BEFORE THEY WENT EAST AND WEST.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 02:13 PM~11698283
> *THE NAME IS CHITLINS TO A BLACKMAN.  AND ALL THE ABOVE IS ALL GOOD.  MY FAM IS ORIGINALLY FROM THE SOUTH BEFORE THEY WENT EAST AND WEST.
> *


WELL ESCUSE ME SIR..... :biggrin: :biggrin: I JUST THOUGHT I'D BE A LITTLE MORE POLITICALLY CORRECT..... IF IT WAS UP TO ME IT BE SHITLINS.... AND I'M FROM THE SOUTH ALSO NAWLENS, WEEZIANA TO BE EXACT BUT YOU KNOW HOW CREOLE NI99AS SETTLE TO LOS SCANDELOUS......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 04:37 PM~11698490
> *WELL ESCUSE ME SIR..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I JUST THOUGHT I'D BE A LITTLE MORE POLITICALLY CORRECT..... IF IT WAS UP TO ME IT BE SHITLINS.... AND I'M FROM THE SOUTH ALSO NAWLENS, WEEZIANA TO BE EXACT BUT YOU KNOW HOW CREOLE NI99AS SETTLE TO LOS SCANDELOUS......
> *


HA-HA, YEAH.. ALL THE TIME


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 02:13 PM~11698283
> *THE NAME IS CHITLINS TO A BLACKMAN.  AND ALL THE ABOVE IS ALL GOOD.  MY FAM IS ORIGINALLY FROM THE SOUTH BEFORE THEY WENT EAST AND WEST.
> *


i dont know how they do it but everything taste better when the older down south ladies be cooking


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 25 2008, 04:59 PM~11698701
> *i dont know how they do it but everything taste better when the older down south ladies be cooking
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Sep 25 2008, 01:03 PM~11697450-->
> 
> 
> 
> U SURE YOU AIN'T BLACK??????  LOL  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what my girl said when she took off my pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 01:09 PM~11697512
> *never had ox tails!
> 
> that shit dont' even sound right.....kinda like Gizzards!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure you blacc???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 01:54 PM~11698088
> *I'LL EAT STUFF LIKE GIZZARDS AND CHICKEN LIVERS
> 
> BUT FAR AS PIGSFEET, LIPS, HOGHEAD CHEESE, CHITTERLINGS, TRIPE, LIVER, ETC..
> 
> HELL NAW UR ON YA OWN...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 but Chit'lins and fried liver is the bomb...specially and harold and bells!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by hot [email protected] 25 2008, 01:58 PM~11698142
> *WHATS CRACKIN PEEPS! I HAD TO COMENT ON THE FOOD! OX TAIL IS THE BOMB! I AM ALWAYS IN AND OUT OF THIS TOPIC BUT I LOVE CATCHING UP WITH MY PEOPLES! DAYUM I MISS THAT GOOD OLD FASHION COOKIN! LOL! PIG FEET IS THE BOMB TOO IF COOKED RIGHT!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fa sho...I got on my club about all that asada and tortillas they make..I told them i want some fuc'in ribs and soulfood!!! they gave me the green light to by the food out of the clubs treasury whenever I'm ready! thats IMPERIAL love!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 02:13 PM~11698283
> *THE NAME IS CHITLINS TO A BLACKMAN.  AND ALL THE ABOVE IS ALL GOOD.  MY FAM IS ORIGINALLY FROM THE SOUTH BEFORE THEY WENT EAST AND WEST.
> *


 I been callin em that


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 25 2008, 02:54 PM~11698088
> *I'LL EAT STUFF LIKE GIZZARDS AND CHICKEN LIVERS
> 
> BUT FAR AS PIGSFEET, LIPS, HOGHEAD CHEESE, CHITTERLINGS, TRIPE, LIVER, ETC..
> 
> HELL NAW UR ON YA OWN...  :biggrin:
> *


:0 
I'm wit TRUDAWG, I aint never even tasted none of that shit! :biggrin: Strictly meat and potatoes  I know they used to serve liver in the joints over here :barf: .......Ramon Noodle days if you know what Im saying :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 25 2008, 12:20 PM~11697620
> *NEVER.  I REMEMBER AUNTIE IN ARIZONA GAVE ME A SLAB OF COW TONGUE :0
> *


Family should never get down like that. You should call child services on that cow. :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I started the topic because D had his on hold so I kept it movin' for us. and in this topic we know that a certain element won't pop up. so this can be a detour for folks who don't want to see a certain element. so if you want this topic deleted than do so.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:wave:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin'


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 25 2008, 10:27 PM~11703092
> *I started the topic because D had his on hold so I kept it movin' for us.  and in this topic we know that a certain element won't pop up.  so this can be a detour for folks who don't want to see a certain element.  so if you want this topic deleted than do so.
> *


man shut up...we want it merged not deleted...and if 187 would regulate his shit we wouldn't have to worry about that element. but you know how he is :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Let's give Tyrone that love and support..he's gonna busting out his new Schwinn at the Vegas super show in a few weeks!! He's gonna put it down on the youngstas and show'em how to front bacc the henderson nv way!!
*
RIGHT ON TYRONE!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 02:02 PM~11707126
> *man shut up...we want it merged not deleted...and if 187 would regulate his shit we wouldn't have to worry about that element. but you know how he is :uh:
> *


I DID. YOU SEE I PUT IT ON HOLD. AND YEAH *****, I JUST GOT PAID. I CAN AFFORD A CABLE NOW FOR THE CAMERA :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 12:02 PM~11707126
> *man shut up...we want it merged not deleted...and if 187 would regulate his shit we wouldn't have to worry about that element. but you know how he is :uh:
> *


stupid ******!!!!!!!!!!! I meant delete this so we can merge!!!!!!!!! dumb g.e.d. bitch!! east los puto!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 26 2008, 12:44 PM~11707553-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DID.  YOU SEE I PUT IT ON HOLD.  AND YEAH *****, I JUST GOT PAID.  I CAN AFFORD A CABLE NOW FOR THE CAMERA :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well take pics after you get done slave'n...u should have'em up by the mornin'
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 26 2008, 12:46 PM~11707578
> *stupid ******!!!!!!!!!!!  I meant delete this so we can merge!!!!!!!!!  dumb g.e.d. bitch!!  east los puto!!!!!!!
> *


Fucc you frekcles!! I aint from the east los....east side get it right!!! I'm frome the dub too CF 2 deff!!!

email g


----------



## sic713

its been a while.. hurricane ike fucked me up over here.. no power for 2 weeks.. but im back up ow


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 26 2008, 12:44 PM~11707553
> *I DID.  YOU SEE I PUT IT ON HOLD.  AND YEAH *****, I JUST GOT PAID.  I CAN AFFORD A CABLE NOW FOR THE CAMERA :cheesy:
> *



Bout time.. :biggrin: make sure you break yo females of first LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin Dirt....you forgot about yo boy cf?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 01:59 PM~11709070
> *Whats hatnin Dirt....you forgot about yo boy cf?
> *



I thought the topis ia REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 26 2008, 03:03 PM~11709107
> *I thought the topis ia REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS???
> *


keep it up and I'll leave your ass some bad feedbacc!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 12:30 PM~11707403
> *Let's give Tyrone that love and support..he's gonna busting out his new Schwinn at the Vegas super show in a few weeks!! He's gonna put it down on the youngstas and show'em how to front bacc the henderson nv way!!
> 
> RIGHT ON TYRONE!!!
> *


Hardy-har-har! That's as 'bout as funny as a train wreck. I don't live in Henderson. I live in North Las Vegas.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 04:26 PM~11709665
> *Hardy-har-har! That's as 'bout as funny as a train wreck. I don't live in Henderson. I live in North Las Vegas.
> *


 lol..why u always type all proper n'shit? ole'L7.....and why you only comment in here when someone mentions yo''name...i know u hold'n out on us...u have a lot of old blacc lowriding pictures....post them up foo!


----------



## Tyrone

I use proper grammer because I know how to. I'm not a criminal! I can read, Angel! Why do I only comment when someone mentions my name? Because there's no other reason for me to comment. This topic (and the other) are so off base it's a waste of my time to comment. This topic (and the other) makes Black people who lowride appear ignorant, self-centerd, and shallow. It's been quite awhile since I've seen anything significant to the Black lowriding experience posted. So, since I have nothing to contribute, I don't post. Unless someone calls out my name, that's the only time you will see something from me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 06:19 PM~11710343
> *I use proper grammer because I know how to. I'm not a criminal! I can read, Angel! Why do I only comment when someone mentions my name? Because there's no other reason for me to comment. This topic (and the other) are so off base it's a waste of my time to comment. This topic (and the other) makes Black people who lowride appear ignorant, self-centerd, and shallow. It's been quite awhile since I've seen anything significant to the Black lowriding experience posted. So, since I have nothing to contribute, I don't post. Unless someone calls out my name, that's the only time you will see something from me.
> *


No it don't. Thats fucced up u say that. It don't make blacks look anymore ignorant than the other topics on this site created by Mexicans or whites. The only black person in here that started some dumb shit was fundi and a few other dudes who ain't black that dipped in here to talk shit because this is a black topic.

What does "significant" mean anyway? Just because their ain't a bunch of OG's in here or their pictures and articles from YEARS past? On top of that, you have more videos and footage and all kinds of magazine articles about black ridin' history than anyone in here. You don't post any of it but yet you say stuff like that?? And then you say you don't have nothing to contribute :uh: 

Obviously there is only a few blacks in here and a couple of guys that are down who are not black but keep in mind we all try to keep it real. Talking shit to each other is what we do on the streets so we bring it here too. 
And to keep it more real, if this topic had a lot more black riders in here we'd really be talking shit to each other! Just like on the streets but that don't mean there ain't no love or respect lost. Most of us in here...even collegeboy scottie are from the ghetto or even non-active members from neighborhoods but we're older and wiser. With guys like that what do you expect? Theres no PC in here at all.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 26 2008, 11:53 AM~11706052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT UP TROY BOUT TIME YOU GOT BACK UP IN HURRRR! WHAZ BEEN GOOD WIT YOU HOMIE?*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 08:19 PM~11710343
> *I use proper grammer because I know how to. I'm not a criminal! I can read, Angel! Why do I only comment when someone mentions my name? Because there's no other reason for me to comment. This topic (and the other) are so off base it's a waste of my time to comment. This topic (and the other) makes Black people who lowride appear ignorant, self-centerd, and shallow. It's been quite awhile since I've seen anything significant to the Black lowriding experience posted. So, since I have nothing to contribute, I don't post. Unless someone calls out my name, that's the only time you will see something from me.
> *



WOW!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 08:19 PM~11710343
> *I use proper grammer because I know how to. I'm not a criminal! I can read, Angel! Why do I only comment when someone mentions my name? Because there's no other reason for me to comment. This topic (and the other) are so off base it's a waste of my time to comment. This topic (and the other) makes Black people who lowride appear ignorant, self-centerd, and shallow. It's been quite awhile since I've seen anything significant to the Black lowriding experience posted. So, since I have nothing to contribute, I don't post. Unless someone calls out my name, that's the only time you will see something from me.
> *


*Real talk though, I used to straight read your post because I thought you had something positive to say. You straight flip mode squad in here now. You starting to sound like the lil county ****** at school I used pacc in the fuccin face talking like that. I hate when cats talk like this...*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 26 2008, 07:27 PM~11710822
> *Real talk though, I used to straight read your post because I thought you had something positive to say.  You straight flip mode squad in here now.  You starting to sound like the lil county ****** at school I used pacc in the fuccin face talking like that.  I hate when cats talk like this...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Make sure to register to vote by the middle of October locos...It don't matter if you got strikes either...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 07:06 PM~11710659
> *No it don't. Thats fucced up u say that. It don't make blacks look anymore ignorant than the other topics on this site created by Mexicans or whites. The only black person in here that started some dumb shit was fundi and a few other dudes who ain't black that dipped in here to talk shit because this is a black topic.
> 
> What does "significant" mean anyway? Just because their ain't a bunch of OG's in here or their pictures and articles from YEARS past? On top of that, you have more videos and footage and all kinds of magazine articles about black ridin' history than anyone in here. You don't post any of it but yet you say stuff like that?? And then you say you don't have nothing to contribute :uh:
> 
> Obviously there is only a few blacks in here and a couple of guys that are down who are not black but keep in mind we all try to keep it real. Talking shit to each other is what we do on the streets so we bring it here too.
> And to keep it more real, if this topic had a lot more black riders in here we'd really be talking shit to each other! Just like on the streets but that don't mean there ain't no love or respect lost. Most of us in here...even collegeboy scottie are from the ghetto or even non-active members from neighborhoods but we're older and wiser. With guys like that what do you expect? Theres no PC in here at all.
> *


What's been the purpose of posting pictures of Black women half nude in this topic? To me, that's ignorant. There's a topic in 'Off Topic' for those pictures. Not this one. 

What does significant mean? To me, something that's serving a purpose. I'll give props to 'Anteazy' (and others from St. Louis) for posting pictures of Blacks lowriding in St. Louis. That's significant to this topic.

The magazines and video footage I have isn't anything anyone else here doesn't have. I would think between you, 'Double V', and 'DrasticBean' (who's rarely posted here) there would be a bunch of pictures, knowledge, and history shared. You guys have been out there more than I have. So, you guys need to post more.

I know as a Black man/person my people talk trash or "play the dozens". My skin isn't thin when it comes to that. I come from a long lineage of trash talkers. Yet, when viewing this topic, I hope to learn something new. Not reading the same people talk trash back-and-forth or nude photos of Black women. Keep it lowriding. Nothing else.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 26 2008, 07:27 PM~11710822
> *Real talk though, I used to straight read your post because I thought you had something positive to say.  You straight flip mode squad in here now.  You starting to sound like the lil county ****** at school I used pacc in the fuccin face talking like that.  I hate when cats talk like this...
> *


It is what it is, man. That's just how I feel. I do my best not to engage in pointless arguments unless provoked. Historically, I've posted educational/informative/thought provoking topics and replies. I've seen no real reason to post anything in this topic. Unless (like Angel said) someone calls my name. 

If you use to "pacc" dudes in the face for speaking how I speak, that's fine. I'm not going to engage in an argument with you. I have no problems with you. Not looking for any. Just expressing myself.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 10:19 PM~11711216
> *It is what it is, man. That's just how I feel. I do my best not to engage in pointless arguments unless provoked. Historically, I've posted educational/informative/thought provoking topics and replies. I've seen no real reason to post anything in this topic. Unless (like Angel said) someone calls my name.
> 
> If you use to "pacc" dudes in the face for speaking how I speak, that's fine. I'm not going to engage in an argument with you. I have no problems with you. Not looking for any. Just expressing myself.
> *



Oh, I'm not looking for an argument either. When I read your post it just brought bac some memories is all. I don't have a problem with you. I'm just expressing myself


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 10:11 PM~11711162
> *What's been the purpose of posting pictures of Black women half nude in this topic? To me, that's ignorant. There's a topic in 'Off Topic' for those pictures. Not this one.
> 
> What does significant mean? To me, something that's serving a purpose. I'll give props to 'Anteazy' (and others from St. Louis) for posting pictures of Blacks lowriding in St. Louis. That's significant to this topic.
> The magazines and video footage I have isn't anything anyone else here doesn't have. I would think between you, 'Double V', and 'DrasticBean' (who's rarely posted here) there would be a bunch of pictures, knowledge, and history shared. You guys have been out there more than I have. So, you guys need to post more.
> 
> I know as a Black man/person my people talk trash or "play the dozens". My skin isn't thin when it comes to that. I come from a long lineage of trash talkers. Yet, when viewing this topic, I hope to learn something new. Not reading the same people talk trash back-and-forth or nude photos of Black women. Keep it lowriding. Nothing else.
> *



Right on...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 08:11 PM~11711162
> *What's been the purpose of posting pictures of Black women half nude in this topic? To me, that's ignorant. There's a topic in 'Off Topic' for those pictures. Not this one.
> 
> What does significant mean? To me, something that's serving a purpose. I'll give props to 'Anteazy' (and others from St. Louis) for posting pictures of Blacks lowriding in St. Louis. That's significant to this topic.
> 
> The magazines and video footage I have isn't anything anyone else here doesn't have. I would think between you, 'Double V', and 'DrasticBean' (who's rarely posted here) there would be a bunch of pictures, knowledge, and history shared. You guys have been out there more than I have. So, you guys need to post more.
> 
> I know as a Black man/person my people talk trash or "play the dozens". My skin isn't thin when it comes to that. I come from a long lineage of trash talkers. Yet, when viewing this topic, I hope to learn something new. Not reading the same people talk trash back-and-forth or nude photos of Black women. Keep it lowriding. Nothing else.
> *


Lowrider magazine (which YOU buy and pay for and subscribe to) is always having "half-nude" women all over in there magazines and most the time their white or mexican. I've never heard you call that "ignorant". Fine hoes goes with lowriding just like all that G muzik you post. I don't even know why you went there anyway. 

You have magazines and videos we dont have...thats real. So your wrong. V and snow man ain't in the hood anymore so they cant do much..drastic bean..is on the other side of the planet...187 is broke as a fukcing joke and cant afford to take pics so that just leaves me and Ant. And me I work two jobs and am still building for now so I'm not active. When I am, things will be different.

I consider these homies as my comrads and i do bizzness...shoot the breeze wit'em and we all encorage each other to keep paying the chrome bill. That this topics main "purpose" to me. The "educational" stuff comes in as we have it available....like you do with all those videos and rare articles you got. 


ALL THIS has to do with Lowriding. Thats what you don't get. It's all in the game cuzz....you buy a big makc with fries...their gonna put some ketchup in your bag...

IT COMES WITH IT

thats the life we lead or as my chicano homies put it..."thats la onda"


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 09:00 PM~11711509
> *Lowrider magazine (which YOU buy and pay for and subscribe to) is always having "half-nude" women all over in there magazines and most the time their white or mexican. I've never heard you call that "ignorant".  Fine hoes goes with lowriding just like all that G muzik you post. I don't even know why you went there anyway.
> 
> You have magazines and videos we dont have...thats real. So your wrong. V and snow man ain't in the hood anymore so they cant do much..drastic bean..is on the other side of the planet...187 is broke as a fukcing joke and cant afford to take pics so that just leaves me and Ant. And me I work two jobs and am still building for now so I'm not active. When I am, things will be different.
> 
> I consider these homies as my comrads and i do bizzness...shoot the breeze wit'em and we all encorage each other to keep paying the chrome bill. That this topics main "purpose" to me. The "educational" stuff comes in as we have it available....like you do with all those videos and rare articles you got.
> ALL THIS has to do with Lowriding. Thats what you don't get. It's all in the game cuzz....you buy a big makc with fries...their gonna put some ketchup in your bag...
> 
> IT COMES WITH IT
> 
> thats the life we lead or as my chicano homies put it..."thats la onda"
> *


If the pictures you posted had the women next to lowriders, I'd have no argument. But they're just random pictures from various Internet sites. At least in LRM they're next to a car.

What magazine/videos do I have that others don't have? I made you copies of the Cali Swangin'/Young Hogg's that I have. Someone made a topic awhile back showing all that footage. 'Bean' has been all over and has lots of memories/pictures to share. Don't put it all on me. You live where some consider the "Mecca" of lowriding. So, you should have picture or stories to share.

I consider you (Angel) a true friend along with others that frequent this site. I know we're not always going to agree. That's fine, but sometimes there's too much garbage posted here. That's all I'm saying. This topic started off with good intentions, but it's taken too many twist and turns. This topic is like a joke that's run it's course. It doesn't have to be that way if people would post things significant to the topic.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 08:29 PM~11711752
> *If the pictures you posted had the women next to lowriders, I'd have no argument. But they're just random pictures from various Internet sites. At least in LRM they're next to a car.
> 
> What magazine/videos do I have that others don't have? I made you copies of the Cali Swangin'/Young Hogg's that I have. Someone made a topic awhile back showing all that footage. 'Bean' has been all over and has lots of memories/pictures to share. Don't put it all on me. You live where some consider the "Mecca" of lowriding. So, you should have picture or stories to share.
> 
> I consider you (Angel) a true friend along with others that frequent this site. I know we're not always going to agree. That's fine, but sometimes there's too much garbage posted here. That's all I'm saying. This topic started off with good intentions, but it's taken too many twist and turns. This topic is like a joke that's run it's course. It doesn't have to be that way if people would post things significant to the topic.
> *


Are you going to the Super Show next month? Anyone else?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 25 2008, 03:59 PM~11698701
> *i dont know how they do it but everything taste better when the older down south ladies be cooking
> *


with the rag on her head


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 27 2008, 12:34 AM~11712852
> *Are you going to the Super Show next month? Anyone else?
> *


Yes. I'll be there. Taking my son with me. Will you be there?


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 27 2008, 06:38 AM~11713546
> *Yes. I'll be there. Taking my son with me. Will you be there?
> *


Yeah, I'll have my car there. Trying to get some last minute things done, but all the damn painters are too busy.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I got these for sale....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432801


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

4 sale...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432801


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## cripn8ez

ooooooh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

The homeboy Bigg Slice aka L.A. Dump Man...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

OG Sly









Snoop's rider









Crip Charlie MC


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO LOCOS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Keke Loco's cutlass-Harlem Godfathers


----------



## Tyrone

:thumbsup: Great job posting those pictures, Angel! I knew you could do it!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2008, 05:33 PM~11716440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my boy Big Ray from City II City. He's cool. Always out on the streets.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 27 2008, 01:56 PM~11715117
> *Yeah, I'll have my car there. Trying to get some last minute things done, but all the damn painters are too busy.
> *


Well, I hope to finally meet you.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 28 2008, 12:58 AM~11718752
> *Well, I hope to finally meet you.
> *


You will if I can detail my car at your house. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 27 2008, 11:06 PM~11718272
> *:thumbsup: Great job posting those pictures, Angel! I knew you could do it!
> *


 yeah...thats what you need to do...I've BEEN doing it. You'll get your chance to take some new pics at the super show, I know you got your digital camera ready this year.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2008, 06:40 AM~11719034
> *yeah...thats what you need to do...I've BEEN doing it. You'll get your chance to take some new pics at the super show, I know you got your digital camera ready this year.
> *




Nice pics CF...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 02:59 PM~11709070
> *Whats hatnin Dirt....you forgot about yo boy cf?
> *



wutz cracalaccin!! Nah course not homie..just tryin to handle my bizness  


Wutz up FCE!!!.......


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 28 2008, 02:41 AM~11718825
> *You will if I can detail my car at your house.  :cheesy:
> *



Maaan I thought U didn't do car shows :uh: 


U going hollywood on us an flip floppin.. :biggrin: 



Take some good pics.....


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 28 2008, 03:41 AM~11718825
> *You will if I can detail my car at your house.  :cheesy:
> *


Whats up FCE! Man its been a minute homie! If u see ahomie in Vegas,holla! Whats up Tyrone, u to man! If u see a homie with a STRICTLY FAMILY shirt holla it would be good to meet positive peoples! You guys stay up and keep doing ur thing!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2008, 08:11 PM~11711162
> *What's been the purpose of posting pictures of Black women half nude in this topic? To me, that's ignorant. There's a topic in 'Off Topic' for those pictures. Not this one.
> 
> What does significant mean? To me, something that's serving a purpose. I'll give props to 'Anteazy' (and others from St. Louis) for posting pictures of Blacks lowriding in St. Louis. That's significant to this topic.
> 
> The magazines and video footage I have isn't anything anyone else here doesn't have. I would think between you, 'Double V', and 'DrasticBean' (who's rarely posted here) there would be a bunch of pictures, knowledge, and history shared. You guys have been out there more than I have. So, you guys need to post more.
> 
> I know as a Black man/person my people talk trash or "play the dozens". My skin isn't thin when it comes to that. I come from a long lineage of trash talkers. Yet, when viewing this topic, I hope to learn something new. Not reading the same people talk trash back-and-forth or nude photos of Black women. Keep it lowriding. Nothing else.
> *


It's almost 500 pages on this topic, there is no possible way, that it will continually be about blacks lowriding, past, and present 100% all the time. 
For the most part we just try and keep it interesting enough so that most of us can have a place on LIL to chat it up with like minded people. In case you have been on criminal status...(aka not reading) lol for the past few years, LIL is full of racist, shit talking, cowardly punks that have turned this site into a haven for non-lowriding wanna be's. 
Besides my club, the AZ, MI, and BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC, that's pretty much the only places you'll find me posting anything. 
You honestly think by typing propper english, or not posting skin flics that you're gonna change anyone's perception of blacks in lowriding or blacks period on *THIS* site??? Now that's funny!!
I'm a college grad, working towards my jurisprudence gradute degree, and I could give a fuck less how people percieve me based on what, or how I write on a web forum full of punk ass hating cowards!!
........and Yea personally when it gets dull in here, I don't mind looking at some sweet black booty. This topic would have died long, long ago, if it weren't for some of our "antics" that keep it going. 
To me this topic is the Black Barber Shop of LIL, it aint always about hair, but a place to go and "be round yo peoples" lol
Stay up dawg!
See you in Vegas Tough Guy :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 28 2008, 07:40 AM~11719398
> *Maaan I thought U didn't do car shows :uh:
> U going hollywood on us an flip floppin.. :biggrin:
> Take some good pics.....
> *


LOL, Vegas is the one exception. Put it this way, since 2006, I've only went to two car shows (and I only put my car in one of those shows). Street action is where its at. :biggrin: 

I'll take some pics of the cruising if there is any.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 28 2008, 08:09 AM~11719502
> *Whats up FCE! Man its been a minute homie! If u see ahomie in Vegas,holla! Whats up Tyrone, u to man! If u see a homie with a STRICTLY FAMILY  shirt holla it would be good to meet positive peoples! You guys stay up and keep doing ur thing!
> *


I'll see you at the show potna. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 28 2008, 12:01 PM~11720584
> *
> I'm a college grad, working towards my jurisprudence gradute degree*


Thats an impressive accomplishment. If you don't mind me asking, why didn't you go for a Juris Doctrate?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 28 2008, 02:41 AM~11718825
> *You will if I can detail my car at your house.  :cheesy:
> *


You can, if you like. Let me know.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 28 2008, 09:09 AM~11719502
> *Whats up FCE! Man its been a minute homie! If u see ahomie in Vegas,holla! Whats up Tyrone, u to man! If u see a homie with a STRICTLY FAMILY  shirt holla it would be good to meet positive peoples! You guys stay up and keep doing ur thing!
> *


Fo' sho'! I'll holler if I see you.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 28 2008, 01:01 PM~11720584
> *It's almost 500 pages on this topic, there is no possible way, that it will continually be about blacks lowriding, past, and present 100% all the time.
> For the most part we just try and keep it interesting enough so that most of us can have a place on LIL to chat it up with like minded people. In case you have been on criminal status...(aka not reading) lol for the past few years, LIL is full of racist, shit talking, cowardly punks that have turned this site into a haven for non-lowriding wanna be's.
> Besides my club, the AZ, MI, and BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC, that's pretty much the only places you'll find me posting anything.
> You honestly think by typing propper english, or not posting skin flics that you're gonna change anyone's perception of blacks in lowriding or blacks period on THIS site??? Now that's funny!!
> I'm a college grad, working towards my jurisprudence gradute degree, and I could give a fuck less how people percieve me based on what, or how I write on a web forum full of punk ass hating cowards!!
> ........and Yea personally when it gets dull in here, I don't mind looking at some sweet black booty. This topic would have died long, long ago, if it weren't for some of our "antics" that keep it going.
> To me this topic is the Black Barber Shop of LIL, it aint always about hair, but a place to go and "be round yo peoples" lol
> Stay up dawg!
> See you in Vegas Tough Guy :biggrin:
> *


You're right. I'll see you next month.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

This is for Tyrone..SORRY THERES NO CAR WITH HER :uh: LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I got her on my contact list for a model shoot when I'm ready. she's lives close to me, she's real cool..shes 24 years old...checc out her site..she has the look that I like the most, nise eyes, dark skin long hair and bomb body.

http://www.briamyles.com/index.htm


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11721514
> *I got her on my contact list for a model shoot when I'm ready. she's lives close to me, she's real cool..shes 24 years old...checc out her site..she has the look that I like the most, nise eyes, dark skin long hair and bomb body.
> 
> http://www.briamyles.com/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: She's what's up, Angel! She'll looked great posing with the 'Suicide Blonde'. While you playing, you should be trying to wife her, fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

shit..you think !


----------



## Tyrone

:tongue:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Squeak Ru's duece....Ted Wells setup









daddy v in Japan









lil' eazy e


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wessyde!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

KOOL BOY, BE POP LOCKIN HIS ASS OFF


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 28 2008, 02:23 PM~11721301
> *You can, if you like. Let me know.
> *


Thanks bro, but I was just messin. I wouldn't impose on you like that. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 28 2008, 02:12 PM~11720958
> *Thats an impressive accomplishment. If you don't mind me asking, why didn't you go for a Juris Doctrate?
> *


Thanks but I'm completing law school, and that's it.


.....And CF that's whats up! When/if I do a lowrider shoot, you best believe I'm gonna have me some fine chocolate posing on my ride!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CHECK IT OUT!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB-LlNH5tc4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5aYMY6-lII KOOL BOY


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 29 2008, 05:53 AM~11726208
> *Thanks but I'm completing law school, and that's it.
> .....And CF that's whats up! When/if I do a lowrider shoot, you best believe I'm gonna have me some fine chocolate posing on my ride!
> *


I see. Most law students out here just say they're working on a J.D. 

Are you a 1L, 2L or 3L? Where you at?


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

i'm pretty sure thats B-Strolls deuce....of DO IT FLUID!




> Squeak Ru's duece....Ted Wells setup


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11710959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA HA HA :roflmao: 
NOW THAT SHIT IS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2008, 07:13 AM~11726301
> *I see. Most law students out here just say they're working on a J.D.
> 
> Are you a 1L, 2L or 3L? Where you at?
> *


get on wit'that shit!!! we criminals in here..we can barley read!!!!!....are you an L7?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2008, 10:04 PM~11723419
> *Squeak Ru's duece....Ted Wells setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALFRUMTHA I IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE GROUPS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres the pics at 187???...or are you still bullshit'n?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2008, 06:21 AM~11726341
> *get on wit'that shit!!! we criminals in here..we can barley read!!!!!....are you an L7?
> *


Fool, the only crime you've committed was that outfit you wore last time we rolled. I thought the fashion police was gonna write you up. :biggrin:  


Nah, the green was cool. Not trying to engage in no L7 discussion, but its interesting seeing educated people on LIL. Face it, a substantial number of the people on these boards are not smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2008, 06:22 AM~11726350
> *ALFRUMTHA I IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE GROUPS
> *


I got a 12" vinyl record from Alfrumtha I; can't remember the track though.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2008, 11:00 PM~11711509
> *Lowrider magazine (which YOU buy and pay for and subscribe to) is always having "half-nude" women all over in there magazines and most the time their white or mexican. I've never heard you call that "ignorant".  Fine hoes goes with lowriding just like all that G muzik you post. I don't even know why you went there anyway.
> 
> You have magazines and videos we dont have...thats real. So your wrong. V and snow man ain't in the hood anymore so they cant do much..drastic bean..is on the other side of the planet...187 is broke as a fukcing joke and cant afford to take pics so that just leaves me and Ant. And me I work two jobs and am still building for now so I'm not active. When I am, things will be different.
> 
> I consider these homies as my comrads and i do bizzness...shoot the breeze wit'em and we all encorage each other to keep paying the chrome bill. That this topics main "purpose" to me. The "educational" stuff comes in as we have it available....like you do with all those videos and rare articles you got.
> ALL THIS has to do with Lowriding. Thats what you don't get. It's all in the game cuzz....you buy a big makc with fries...their gonna put some ketchup in your bag...
> 
> IT COMES WITH IT
> 
> thats the life we lead or as my chicano homies put it..."thats la onda"
> *


AW SHIT HERE WE GO :uh: ANYWAY, I WOULD LIKE TO CONTRIBUTE MORE WITH THIS THREAD. HELL, I STARTED IT. BUT LIVING IN A SHITTY CITY IT'S HARD TO GET THE GOOD SHIT. BECAUSE OF THE EXTREME VIOLENCE THAT'S BEEN GOING ON IN PHILLY, I DON'T EVEN HANG IN CERTAIN AREAS ANYMORE TO GET HALF-ASS FOOTAGE. THERE'S ALLWAYS GUN PLAY INVOLVED. + ALL THE RIDERS I KNOW ARE'NT DOING TO MUCH NO MORE. MY CAR WAS LOCKED IN THE SHOP SO I MISSED THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW IN QUEENS. I'LL BUG THE HOMIE BILL FOR SOME FLICS.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2008, 07:29 AM~11726394
> *Fool, the only crime you've committed was that outfit you wore last time we rolled. I thought the fashion police was gonna write you up. :biggrin:
> Nah, the green was cool. Not trying to engage in no L7 discussion, but its interesting seeing educated people on LIL. Face it, a substantial number of the people on these boards are not smarter than a 5th grader.
> *


It's like trudawg said, buncha coward ass racist non-l'ridin' busters on this whole website..i'm gonna start to fall bacc lil' by little...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2008, 09:29 AM~11726394
> *Fool, the only crime you've committed was that outfit you wore last time we rolled. I thought the fashion police was gonna write you up. :biggrin:
> Nah, the green was cool. Not trying to engage in no L7 discussion, but its interesting seeing educated people on LIL. Face it, a substantial number of the people on these boards are not smarter than a 5th grader.
> *


CORRECTION, THE ONLY CRIME THE ***** COMMITTED WAS FOR BEING A PEEPING TOM. BINOCULARS CONFISCATED AND THE WHOLE SHIT :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 28 2008, 03:01 PM~11720584
> *
> To me this topic is the Black Barber Shop of LIL, it aint always about hair, but a place to go and "be round yo peoples" lol
> *


EXACTLY!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2008, 07:32 AM~11726413
> *AW SHIT HERE WE GO :uh: ANYWAY, I WOULD LIKE TO CONTRIBUTE MORE WITH THIS THREAD.  HELL, I STARTED IT.  BUT LIVING IN A SHITTY CITY IT'S HARD TO GET THE GOOD SHIT.  BECAUSE OF THE EXTREME VIOLENCE THAT'S BEEN GOING ON IN PHILLY, I DON'T EVEN HANG IN CERTAIN AREAS ANYMORE TO GET HALF-ASS FOOTAGE.  THERE'S ALLWAYS GUN PLAY INVOLVED.  + ALL THE RIDERS I KNOW ARE'NT DOING TO MUCH NO MORE.  MY CAR WAS LOCKED IN THE SHOP SO I MISSED THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW IN QUEENS.  I'LL BUG THE HOMIE BILL FOR SOME FLICS.
> *


You be careful and watch your bakc in those streets and if you feel you have to, carry the heater...don't take NO chance...you only get ONE chance to slip.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2008, 09:24 AM~11726369
> *wheres the pics at 187???...or are you still bullshit'n?
> *


GOT 2 CAMERAS ON DECK MY NIG. HAV 'EM READY TODAY FOR SURE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hanin ccarrii..how come u dont say anything in here?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2008, 09:39 AM~11726462
> *You be careful and watch your bakc in those streets and if you feel you have to, carry the heater...don't take NO chance...you only get ONE chance to slip.
> *


WE GOT A LOCAL SHOW THIS SUNDAY. NOT THAT MANY LOWS WILL BE THERE, BUT I'LL GET WHAT I CAN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2008, 07:40 AM~11726465
> *GOT 2 CAMERAS ON DECK MY NIG.  HAV 'EM READY TODAY FOR SURE
> *


 I just got home from slave'n...i'm gonna hit the sacc...when I wake up..I expect to see the moon!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2008, 09:34 AM~11726427
> *It's like trudawg said, buncha coward ass racist non-l'ridin' busters on this whole website..i'm gonna start to fall bacc lil' by little...
> *


NOW DON'T YOU PUSSY OUT ON US TOO. AS LONG AS WE STAND STRONG AND KEEP CONTROL OF THIS THREAD, WE'LL SURVIVE. THE STRONG ALWAYS DOES.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2008, 09:43 AM~11726480
> *I just got home from slave'n...i'm gonna hit the sacc...when I wake up..I expect to see the moon!!!! :angry:
> *


HA HA, NICE PUN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2008, 07:44 AM~11726488
> *NOW DON'T YOU PUSSY OUT ON US TOO.  AS LONG AS WE STAND STRONG AND KEEP CONTROL OF THIS THREAD, WE'LL SURVIVE.  THE STRONG ALWAYS DOES.
> *


 fa sho..I'm gonna stay with yall in here. NAP time now! c u in a tikc or a tokc!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2008, 07:13 AM~11726301
> *I see. Most law students out here just say they're working on a J.D.
> 
> Are you a 1L, 2L or 3L? Where you at?
> *


Man I aint nowhwere yet.......going to Kaplan taking 13 week course just to prepare for the LSAT. It is a must I get a good LSAT score to get scholarships, and get in a decent school, been taking practice test and getting around 150-160 which aint that bad, but definately not that good. 
......And CF, who u want defending you when you go up against this slanted ass system?? Someone that knows the streets and been there done that, or someone who could give a fuck less about you and what WE been through??? :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

PRODUCED THIS VIDEO BACK IN 2001! FORGOT I HAD IT! ENJOY HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Sep 29 2008, 09:42 AM~11727284
> *PRODUCED THIS VIDEO BACK IN 2001! FORGOT I HAD IT! ENJOY HOMIES! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 29 2008, 11:59 AM~11727440
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 AM~11725731
> *Thanks bro, but I was just messin. I wouldn't impose on you like that.  :biggrin:
> *


Ain't no thing. Had homies come through from Peoria, Illinois last year park their trailer with lowrider on it in front of my house. It's not a problem.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 29 2008, 08:14 AM~11727078
> *Man I aint nowhwere yet.......going to Kaplan taking 13 week course just to prepare for the LSAT. It is a must I get a good LSAT score to get scholarships, and get in a decent school, been taking practice test and getting around 150-160 which aint that bad, but definately not that good.
> ......And CF, who u want defending you when you go up against this slanted ass system?? Someone that knows the streets and been there done that, or someone who could give a fuck less about you and what WE been through??? :biggrin:
> *


If you're scoring above a 155, thats decent. Most schools will get you in with a 160 assuming your transcripts are not completely devastating. If you got good transcripts, a 155 will still get you in, but no scholarship; depending on the school.

I wouldn't even waiste your money with KAPLAN. That $1000 or so you spend can better be put towards some old LSATs and get some books like the Princeton Review. IMO, KAPLAN is just trying to justify their existence by making things seem more complicated than they need to be; ie. contrapositives. 

Bottomline is that if you want to do good, you need to practice practice practice. IMO, Parallel Reasoning is the most time consuming type of question on the LSAT; but in a typical block of 30 questions, you might only get 3 Parallel Reasoning questions. Just guess on them if you don't have the time. The LSAT is designed so that most people don't finish it in the three hours alotted; thus strategy is important. Skip the more time consuming questions and just get to the quicker questions since all questions are of equal value. 

Are you planning on applying in AZ? Come out to CA, its a good way to spend 3 years. So Cal has the highest concentration of law firms in the world; but it's also got the toughest state bar exam in the nation as well.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 29 2008, 12:44 PM~11729728
> *Ain't no thing. Had homies come through from Peoria, Illinois last year park their trailer with lowrider on it in front of my house. It's not a problem.
> *


Alright cool. I'll hit you up later in the week.


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS UP FCE!?!?! HOW U BEEN HOMIE??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2008, 06:34 AM~11726427
> *It's like trudawg said, buncha coward ass racist non-l'ridin' busters on this whole website..i'm gonna start to fall bacc lil' by little...
> *


One guy wrote in off topic that Obama will get rid of lowriders :roflmao: They are creative.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 29 2008, 12:54 PM~11729842
> *WHATS UP FCE!?!?! HOW U BEEN HOMIE??
> *


Good and bad. Dealt with a lot of BS this year. CF knows whats up. My baby girl makes it all better though.


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2008, 02:57 PM~11729868
> *Good and bad. Dealt with a lot of BS this year. CF knows whats up. My baby girl makes it all better though.
> *


KEEP UR HEAD UP BIG HOMIE! U KNOW ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 29 2008, 12:58 PM~11729882
> *KEEP UR HEAD UP BIG HOMIE! U KNOW ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!!
> *


Definetly. Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2008, 01:49 PM~11729784
> *If you're scoring above a 155, thats decent. Most schools will get you in with a 160 assuming your transcripts are not completely devastating. If you got good transcripts, a 155 will still get you in, but no scholarship; depending on the school.
> 
> I wouldn't even waiste your money with KAPLAN. That $1000 or so you spend can better be put towards some old LSATs and get some books like the Princeton Review. IMO, KAPLAN is just trying to justify their existence by making things seem more complicated than they need to be; ie. contrapositives.
> 
> Bottomline is that if you want to do good, you need to practice practice practice. IMO, Parallel Reasoning is the most time consuming type of question on the LSAT; but in a typical block of 30 questions, you might only get 3 Parallel Reasoning questions. Just guess on them if you don't have the time. The LSAT is designed so that most people don't finish it in the three hours alotted; thus strategy is important. Skip the more time consuming questions and just get to the quicker questions since all questions are of equal value.
> 
> Are you planning on applying in AZ? Come out to CA, its a good way to spend 3 years. So Cal has the highest concentration of law firms in the world; but it's also got the toughest state bar exam in the nation as well.
> *



Damn FCE! I knew you was smarter than you looked... :biggrin: 

Can you help me shake this child support my baby mama keewaana is trying to sticc to a [email protected]@a...LOL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 29 2008, 01:15 PM~11730036
> *Damn FCE! I knew you was smarter than you looked... :biggrin:
> 
> Can you help me shake this child support my baby mama keewaana is trying to sticc to a [email protected]@a...LOL
> *


LOL. Don't trip, I got you covered homie :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 29 2008, 09:14 AM~11727078
> *Man I aint nowhwere yet.......going to Kaplan taking 13 week course just to prepare for the LSAT. It is a must I get a good LSAT score to get scholarships, and get in a decent school, been taking practice test and getting around 150-160 which aint that bad, but definately not that good.
> ......And CF, who u want defending you when you go up against this slanted ass system?? Someone that knows the streets and been there done that, or someone who could give a fuck less about you and what WE been through??? :biggrin:
> *


Thats a rhetorical question and to answer the question honestly...I don't really care. I don't want a Lawyer who's personal feelings gets involved in my case. I want him to do his job. And in this country's justice system It's matter of finance and one's ability to afford good legal representation rather than a lawyer's empathy toward me. Rather I'm guilty or not. 

Ideally if I got caught up, I'd like to have a high-powered attorney with a great win record. And that will cost money for which I don't have. IMO a good attorney don't give a fucc about me or if I'm guilty or not. He wants to WIN in court and get paid for his business. This is a capitalist country and so is it's judicial system.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 29 2008, 03:09 PM~11730625
> *Thats a rhetorical question and to answer the question honestly...I don't really care. I don't want a Lawyer who's personal feelings gets involved in my case. I want him to do his job. And in this country's justice system It's matter of finance and one's ability to afford good legal representation rather than a lawyer's empathy toward me. Rather I'm guilty or not.
> 
> Ideally if I got caught up, I'd like to have a high-powered attorney with a great win record. And that will cost money for which I don't have. IMO a good attorney don't give a fucc about me or if I'm guilty or not. He wants to WIN in court and get paid for his business. This is a capitalist country and so is it's judicial system.
> *


that's fine, but I'd like to have someone on my side who knows how the justice system, and knows how the odds are stacked against you first and foremost followed by how big your bank account is, and how many hours I can bill


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2008, 07:40 AM~11726465
> *GOT 2 CAMERAS ON DECK MY NIG.  HAV 'EM READY TODAY FOR SURE
> *


END OF THE DAY SUCKA WHERE THEY AT????? :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS COOKIN BROTHAS........


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2008, 07:42 AM~11726477
> *WE GOT A LOCAL SHOW THIS SUNDAY.  NOT THAT MANY LOWS WILL BE THERE, BUT I'LL GET WHAT I CAN
> *


wheres that show at?they got a show this weekend across from maple grove raceway that should have a few lows


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 29 2008, 06:34 PM~11731312
> *wheres that show at?they got a show this weekend across from maple grove raceway that should have a few lows
> *


IT'S IN MT AIRY AT THE AUTOZONE. MT AIRY IS LIKE THE FAR WEST NORTHERN PART OF PHILLY. PM ME IF YOU'RE INTERESTED. AND YES BITCHES, I HAVE THE CABLE FOR MY CAMERA.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

well?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP AC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2008, 08:51 AM~11736808
> *well?
> *


FALL BACK LIL' *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 30 2008, 09:06 AM~11736873
> *RIP AC
> *


YEAH.. AC WAS COOL. DEEP SOUTHERN DRAW IN HIS SPEECH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

well?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I DIDNT KNEW AC BUT JUST HAD TO PUT IT OUT THERE FOR RESPECT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2008, 09:41 AM~11737085
> *well?
> *


HOLD TITE LIL' *****, THEY COMING


----------



## 187PURE

THE PENDLETON I BOUGHT IS TOO TIGHT :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 10 2008, 06:00 PM~11570702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 30 2008, 02:23 PM~11741149
> *THE PENDLETON I BOUGHT IS TOO TIGHT :angry:
> *


*STOP STALLIN ..............* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 30 2008, 03:09 PM~11741533
> *STOP STALLIN .............. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I know!!! Sound like a ****** that owe money to you lol :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 30 2008, 02:23 PM~11741149
> *THE PENDLETON I BOUGHT IS TOO TIGHT :angry:
> *



Did U go wit the XL?.....Shoulda been cool unless you holdin some 20" motorolas!! :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 30 2008, 03:10 PM~11741545
> *I know!!! Sound like a ****** that owe money to you lol :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 30 2008, 05:11 PM~11741555
> *Did U go wit the XL?.....Shoulda been cool unless you holdin some 20" motorolas!! :0
> *


NAW LARGE. + I BEEN HITTIN THE STEEL :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 30 2008, 05:09 PM~11741533
> *STOP STALLIN .............. :0  :biggrin:
> *


NOT STALLIN.. GOT FLICS.. ***** I GOT FLICS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

u ain't got shit...admit it


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2008, 05:59 PM~11742006
> *u ain't got shit...admit it
> *


I TOOK THREE OF 'EM. WHY TAKE A GANG OF 'EM?? YOU SEEN ONE 44 YOU SEEN THEM ALL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

well?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 30 2008, 03:49 PM~11741916
> *NOT STALLIN.. GOT FLICS.. ***** I GOT FLICS
> *







:0


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

well?


----------



## TRUDAWG

MAN.......that niccuh talked about that 44 for days upon days before it got installed now he talm bout, if you seen one, you seen em all!!!
You built up the hype, shit we just wanna see what all the hype was about! LOL :yes: hno: hno:


----------



## 187PURE

YALL ****** HAPPY NOW??!! YES!! IT IS A 44 BITCHES!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

EM HEM.. NOW I HEAR CRICKETS IN THIS MAWFUCKA :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

trash that country ass grill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 1 2008, 11:57 AM~11749181
> *trash that country ass grill!!!!!!!!!
> *


I PLAN TO GET ONE LIKE ON THE BLACK CADDY


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2008, 09:20 AM~11748905
> *EM HEM.. NOW I HEAR CRICKETS IN THIS MAWFUCKA :uh:
> *


BOUT TIME!!!!! :biggrin: 

LOOKS GOOD........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2008, 12:00 PM~11749202
> *I PLAN TO GET ONE LIKE ON THE BLACK CADDY
> *


..CECAUSE THE ONE ON THE BLACK CADDY IS HUSKIER


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey 187 good to see you got the brains blown out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 1 2008, 12:01 PM~11749213
> *BOUT TIME!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD........
> *


THANKS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Oct 1 2008, 12:03 PM~11749221
> *Hey 187 good to see you got the brains blown out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH MAN, CRIP IS GOOD.. ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

MATTER FACT, DUBBV YOU DON'T LIKE GANGSTA GRILLS AT ALL DO YOU?


----------



## 187PURE

I THINK IT'S ONE'S OWN PREFERENCE. BUT TO ME, THIS WOULD LOOK 10X BETTER WITH THAT BIG GRILL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man you smokin' that sherm again????????? never would put that bullshit on my Lac!!!!!! I have a reputation fool!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 AM~11749263
> *YEAH MAN, CRIP IS GOOD.. ALL THE TIME :biggrin:
> *


NIce!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Looks tight!

x2 on the grill though


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 1 2008, 12:33 PM~11749509
> *Looks tight!
> 
> x2 on the grill though
> *


thanks

and yeah. V never touched the gravel of the hoods, so he would'nt know :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 1 2008, 12:18 PM~11749348
> *man you smokin' that sherm again?????????  never would put that bullshit on my Lac!!!!!!  I have a reputation fool!!!!!!
> *


AINT HAD A SIP OF THAT WATER SINCE 90


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK AT THIS SICC ASS LAC WITH THE GANGSTA GRILL


----------



## Dirt422

Whaddup Cripn...Got yo message bout lil James, I'm a hit him up this weekend


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 1 2008, 02:13 PM~11749903
> *Whaddup Cripn...Got yo message bout lil James, I'm a hit him up this weekend
> *



fo sho loco call him when u get time he realy wants to chop it up with u cuz shit he is ur lil bro too u know...

yo the moon looks good & the cadi is nice loco keep up the good work cuz n...

yed crip is alwayz GOOD lol....

cf all i have to say is WELL? haha west good my nig?

west west to all..

man i need pills i pulled a nutty again today at work lol...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Oct 1 2008, 07:26 AM~11748093-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN.......that niccuh talked about that 44 for days upon days before it got installed now he talm bout, if you seen one, you seen em all!!!
> You built up the hype, shit we just wanna see what all the hype was about! LOL :yes:  hno:  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I was on him so tuff...he said he was dreamin' about that shit!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 1 2008, 10:18 AM~11749348
> *man you smokin' that sherm again?????????  never would put that bullshit on my Lac!!!!!!  I have a reputation fool!!!!!!
> *


man shut up and spend some money, at least he doin' somthin...ol'e "leave it to weenie" ass muafucca!!!!!!


....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2008, 10:37 AM~11749554
> *thanks
> 
> and yeah.  V never touched the gravel of the hoods, so he would'nt know :uh:
> *


 and you....

I'm glad you got it homie...but man...wtf is up with that steering wheel?? you tryin' to be dale earnhardt jenkins or something?? this ain't racing..take that shit off and get u a Nardi!

and clean them fuk'n white seat belt straps...look at that pic again....u got fish grease or keeloy sweat on them or somthing :barf:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2008, 11:19 AM~11749962
> *fo sho loco call him when u get time he realy wants to chop it up with u cuz shit he is ur lil bro too u know...
> 
> yo the moon looks good & the cadi is nice  loco keep up the good work cuz n...
> 
> yed crip is alwayz GOOD lol....
> 
> cf all i have to say is WELL? haha west good my nig?
> 
> west west to all..
> 
> man i need pills i pulled a nutty again today at work lol...
> *


 well what snowman??? I got mine so you can come and get some u little bum!!!!!!

I'm about to dip out though and get me a wing dinner!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 11:22 AM~11749982
> *Thats why I was on him so tuff...he said he was dreamin' about that shit!
> man shut up and spend some money, at least he doin' somthin...ol'e "leave it to weenie" ass muafucca!!!!!!
> ....
> *


shut up ******!!!!!!!!!! finish a car 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 11:25 AM~11750017
> *and you....
> 
> I'm glad you got it homie...but man...wtf is up with that steering wheel?? you tryin' to be dale earnhardt jenkins or something?? this ain't racing..take that shit off and get u a Nardi!
> 
> and clean them fuk'n white seat belt straps...look at that pic again....u got fish grease or keeloy sweat on them or somthing :barf:
> *


shut up stupid!!!!!!!! stop giving advice on shit you don't know about!!!!!!! get out of our thread and start a "Tres Flores" thread!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11572577
> *why is it b.s.?  see how you always comment on folks but they can't do it you because you have nothing to show!! so now you're calling me a liar!!  I'm in the picture am I?  are you jealous because real riders are in my shop and you build buckets?  everything you posted has been garbage!!!!!  come on fat ass post your pics up Mr. Installer!!!!!  get out my thread ***** and play with your white friend Chuck. you're not wanted here!!!!!!  I hate to see fools banned but Nim ban this stupid motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2008, 09:16 AM~11749334
> *I THINK IT'S ONE'S OWN PREFERENCE.  BUT TO ME, THIS WOULD LOOK 10X BETTER WITH THAT BIG GRILL
> 
> *


IMO, any car with the 90s euro conversion looks much more clean without the castle grill. Not saying it looks bad with the grill, just looks better without. Those grills are a must on a big body though.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 1 2008, 12:05 PM~11750366
> *IMO, any car with the 90s euro conversion looks much more clean without the castle grill. Not saying it looks bad with the grill, just looks better without. Those grills are a must on a big body though.
> *


X2 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2008, 11:35 AM~11748558
> *YALL ****** HAPPY NOW??!!  YES!! IT IS A 44 BITCHES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hold up.. hold da fuk up... i seen alot of shyt and read alot of shyt talkin going on up in here... and i never once responded.. but fuck dat i'm speakin on this shyt.... dis nicka ( 187 pure ) talked mad shyt on my lak... and after months and months of braggin... nicka da best u can come out with is a fuckin lak dat look just like mine.. with a mutha fuckin 44in roof... dats it! dats wut the fuck da whole hype was about.... i've offically seen bullshyt... n yall ****** can band me or whateva don't givafuck... i had to say my 2 cents... and if a ***** say i'm hatin fuk u too... cuz dis ***** thrashed my ride when i told him my shyt was coming along.. n dis is wut the fuck he has to produce... dissum bullshyt... :rant: :420:


----------



## KadillakKing

and bitch i wanna see inside da trunk...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing+Oct 1 2008, 01:18 PM~11751078-->
> 
> 
> 
> hold up.. hold da fuk up... i seen alot of shyt and read alot of shyt talkin going on up in here... and i never once responded.. but fuck dat i'm speakin on this shyt.... dis nicka ( 187 pure ) talked mad shyt on my lak... and after months and months of braggin... nicka da best u can come out with is a fuckin lak dat look just like mine.. with a mutha fuckin 44in roof... dats it! dats wut the fuck da whole hype was about.... i've offically seen bullshyt... n yall ****** can band me or whateva don't givafuck... i had to say my 2 cents... and if a ***** say i'm hatin fuk u too... cuz dis ***** thrashed my ride when i told him my shyt was coming along.. n dis is wut the fuck he has to produce... dissum bullshyt...  :rant:  :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 01:20 PM~11751111
> *and bitch i wanna see inside da trunk...
> *



:0 

No chrome under the hood either!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

ANY COMPTONS FINEST IN HERE. OR ANY INDIVIDUALS FROM NUTTY BLOCC.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 01:20 PM~11751111
> *and bitch i wanna see inside da trunk...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 01:18 PM~11751078
> *hold up.. hold da fuk up... i seen alot of shyt and read alot of shyt talkin going on up in here... and i never once responded.. but fuck dat i'm speakin on this shyt.... dis nicka ( 187 pure ) talked mad shyt on my lak... and after months and months of braggin... nicka da best u can come out with is a fuckin lak dat look just like mine.. with a mutha fuckin 44in roof... dats it! dats wut the fuck da whole hype was about.... i've offically seen bullshyt... n yall ****** can band me or whateva don't givafuck... i had to say my 2 cents... and if a ***** say i'm hatin fuk u too... cuz dis ***** thrashed my ride when i told him my shyt was coming along.. n dis is wut the fuck he has to produce... dissum bullshyt...  :rant:  :420:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tyrone

Moonroof looks good, Darrick. Angel is right about your steering wheel though.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 01:18 PM~11751078
> *hold up.. hold da fuk up... i seen alot of shyt and read alot of shyt talkin going on up in here... and i never once responded.. but fuck dat i'm speakin on this shyt.... dis nicka ( 187 pure ) talked mad shyt on my lak... and after months and months of braggin... nicka da best u can come out with is a fuckin lak dat look just like mine.. with a mutha fuckin 44in roof... dats it! dats wut the fuck da whole hype was about.... i've offically seen bullshyt... n yall ****** can band me or whateva don't givafuck... i had to say my 2 cents... and if a ***** say i'm hatin fuk u too... cuz dis ***** thrashed my ride when i told him my shyt was coming along.. n dis is wut the fuck he has to produce... dissum bullshyt...  :rant:  :420:
> *


 Let us see some pics or your rider??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 1 2008, 02:26 PM~11751749
> *Moonroof looks good, Darrick. Angel is right about your steering wheel though.
> *


 stop callin erriebody by their 1st name!!! :angry:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 02:31 PM~11751792
> *stop callin erriebody by their 1st name!!! :angry:
> *


Shut up, fool! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

IT'S HOT OUT HERE!!!! 100+


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 04:35 PM~11751823
> *IT'S HOT OUT HERE!!!! 100+
> *


SHYT I WISH I WAS BACC HOME. ITS GETTING COLD OUT HERE IN WISCONSIN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 1 2008, 02:36 PM~11751835
> *SHYT I WISH I WAS BACC HOME. ITS GETTING COLD OUT HERE IN WISCONSIN
> *


 how the hell u gonna move from the hub to wisconsin...u either on the run or livin' offa mama? why u do that?


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11751860
> *how the hell u gonna move from the hub to wisconsin...u either on the run or livin' offa mama? why u do that?
> *


SHYT BACC IN 2001. 5 MADE 20. AND I DIDNT LIKE THA FOOD AT LENNOX


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 1 2008, 02:41 PM~11751871
> *SHYT BACC IN 2001. 5 MADE 20. AND I DIDNT LIKE THA FOOD AT LENNOX
> *


 i figuered it was somthing like that...what kinda rider u got? pics?


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 04:43 PM~11751893
> *i figuered it was somthing like that...what kinda rider u got? pics?
> *


81 LAC COUPE. UNDER CONSRTUCTION


----------



## KadillakKing

just so there ain't no doubt bout me havin a ride..
































































ya want more i got more


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 05:30 PM~11751785
> *Let us see some pics or your rider??
> *



old car club plaque lol


----------



## KadillakKing

and MORE!!!!!!!!!!




























:biggrin: 



















now i'm going back in to observation mode


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 

ya we will be taking vids this weekend!!!!!!! i got some new too......... no camera for pics. You know I got your back. Master GSR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 02:57 PM~11752001
> *just so there ain't no doubt bout me havin a ride..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya want more i got more
> *


Not bad. I would put smaller tires on it. 520's pref. Paint the fillers...

That car look just like 187's...I think 187's gonna have to go to the ATM now though lol


----------



## cutdog1978




----------



## cutdog1978




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11749711
> *LOOK AT THIS SICC ASS LAC WITH THE GANGSTA GRILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of it, looks like the paint sicc, i think the 90s look good with or with out the grill, i like the stock 90 grill, but dont like the 80s style


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 01:20 PM~11751111
> *and bitch i wanna see inside da trunk...
> *


no you don't...............


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 06:53 PM~11752519
> *Not bad. I would put smaller tires on it. 520's pref. Paint the fillers...
> 
> That car look just like 187's...I think 187's gonna have to go to the ATM now though lol
> *


yea them tired where 185 75 14..got smaller ones on em now.....fller gonna get painted when car gets painted which won't be for awhile.....but good looks on da advice tho.... guess I gotta put a 44in roof n mine now :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 06:12 PM~11753818
> *yea them tired where 185 75 14..got smaller ones on em now.....fller gonna get painted when car gets painted which won't be for awhile.....but good looks on da advice tho.... guess I gotta put a 44in roof n mine now :uh:
> *


 You got new Carolina blue ones......... 185's are hudge!!!!!!!!! they hit on turns.. Some road trips out to wear them down.. UNCE cc called me out...  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

both Lacs need the Super Natural touch!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

can't wait for Vegas!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ever since trudawg mentioned it I've been paying attention to all these closet racist on LIL. OffTopic really exposes them. Some of them are the same ones that come up to me when the see me being all cool. From now on I'm str8...I'll remember who they are though.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

found and bought this NOS today for about 30 shipped...old discontinued shit like this is really get'n difficult to find :angry: little bs like this counts to me. it's about 10yrs old.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 1 2008, 12:05 PM~11750366
> *IMO, any car with the 90s euro conversion looks much more clean without the castle grill. Not saying it looks bad with the grill, just looks better without. Those grills are a must on a big body though.
> *


x2


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Tyrone u going to the show right?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 1 2008, 03:20 PM~11751111
> *and bitch i wanna see inside da trunk...
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11751860
> *how the hell u gonna move from the hub to wisconsin...u either on the run or livin' offa mama? why u do that?
> *


X2. WHAT A FUCKIN ASSHOLE :uh: 

BUT WAIT, THE ***** WENT LOOKIN FOR WUURK (LIKE THEY SAY DOWN SOUTH)

CAN'T SLING THEM ROCCS FOREVER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 05:53 PM~11752519
> *Not bad. I would put smaller tires on it. 520's pref. Paint the fillers...
> 
> That car look just like 187's...I think 187's gonna have to go to the ATM now though lol
> *


***** PLEEZ :uh: IT AINT BAD, BUT THAT ***** BETTER PUT A 90z CONVERSION ON THAT BIOTCH OR SUM'EM. AND TAKE THEM BULL SHIT SUN GAURDS OF THE WINDOWS MARKY-MARK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 1 2008, 04:26 PM~11751749
> *Moonroof looks good, Darrick. Angel is right about your steering wheel though.
> *


DAMN THIS ***** CALLED ME BY MY GOVERNOR :0 FOOL WE AINT IN SCHOOL :twak:

BUT THANKS. STILL GOT OTHER PLANS OVER THE WINTER WHEN THE MONEY LOOKS RIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 1 2008, 07:43 PM~11753511
> *anymore pics of it, looks like the paint sicc, i think the 90s look good with or with out the grill, i like the stock 90 grill, but dont like the 80s style
> *


I GAFFLED THIS FROM THE "I" THREAD. I THINK IT BELONGS TO BEANS BUT NOT SURE


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK AT HOW GANGSTA THIS COUPE LOOKS WITH THE BIG GRILL (COURTESY OF BILL- INDIVIDUALS CC)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 07:54 AM~11758321
> ****** PLEEZ :uh: IT AINT BAD, BUT THAT ***** BETTER PUT A 90z CONVERSION ON THAT BIOTCH OR SUM'EM.  AND TAKE THEM BULL SHIT SUN GAURDS OF THE WINDOWS MARKY-MARK
> *


if he put a euro on a non-euro 4 door he'd really be stupid :uh: and he talked all that shit on you and posted his shit like HERE!!!! and you just gonna take that like a buster and not say anything? lol....you just got e-served :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

take it like a man!! :0


----------



## Bigthangs

LOOK AT THIS SICC ASS LAC WITH THE GANGSTA GRILL












> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 1 2008, 02:05 PM~11750366
> *IMO, any car with the 90s euro conversion looks much more clean without the castle grill. Not saying it looks bad with the grill, just looks better without. Those grills are a must on a big body though.
> *


In 19 years I've had this car I've done it in every conbination...wtih and without grilles (I've had at least 9 different ones) I was goin to go with the stock look this time but I got this grille from a club member at a really good price so I rechromed it and painted the teeth candy.I like the look


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 2 2008, 12:47 PM~11759656
> *LOOK AT THIS SICC ASS LAC WITH THE GANGSTA GRILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 19 years I've had this car I've done it in every conbination...wtih and without grilles (I've had at least 9 different ones) I was goin to go with the stock look this time but I got this grille from a club member at a really good price so I rechromed it and painted the teeth candy.I like the look
> *


I LIKE IT TOO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11759601
> *if he put a euro on a non-euro 4 door he'd really be stupid :uh: and he talked all that shit on you and posted his shit like HERE!!!! and you just gonna take that like a buster and not say anything? lol....you just got e-served  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> take it like a man!! :0
> *


THAT ***** AINT DOING NUTHIN. I'M BOUT TO GO DOWN SOUTH AND NOSE UP WITH HIS ASS. IT'LL BE THE BATTLE BETWEEN THE TWINS. GOOD BRO (ME) VS. BAD BRO (HIM)


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

both Caddies need my help!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 10:41 AM~11759601
> *if he put a euro on a non-euro 4 door he'd really be stupid :uh: and he talked all that shit on you and posted his shit like HERE!!!! and you just gonna take that like a buster and not say anything? lol....you just got e-served  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> take it like a man!! :0
> *


how many times do I have to tell you to stop commenting on shit!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS GOOD BROTHAS......


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Whats crackin homie :wave:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 2 2008, 11:36 AM~11760109
> *Whats crackin homie  :wave:
> *


CHILLIN JUST HAT AS FUCK OUT HERE.......


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 2 2008, 12:41 PM~11760156
> *CHILLIN  JUST HAT AS FUCK OUT HERE.......
> *


Be happy, its about to start gettin cold over in this bitch!!!!!!!!!! We don start dropping done to the 60s temperature-wise. Winter is coming............. :angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Yall get to have all them good shows on the 1st of the year :biggrin: Im coming down this time


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 2 2008, 11:43 AM~11760177
> *Be happy, its about to start gettin cold over in this bitch!!!!!!!!!! We don start dropping done to the 60s temperature-wise. Winter is coming............. :angry:
> *


yea fuck the cold...... i just cant handle that shit....


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 2 2008, 11:45 AM~11760199
> *Yall get to have all them good shows on the 1st of the year  :biggrin: Im coming down this time
> *


Yea the Majestics show on the 1st to kick the year off. Its always a good turn out
like a mini supershow form Vegas. 

I dont see why they just dont make their own supershow out here. LRM is a fucken ripoff...... :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:53 AM~11760269
> *Yea the Majestics show on the 1st to kick the year off.  Its always a good turn out
> like a mini supershow form Vegas.
> 
> I dont see why they just dont make their own supershow out here. LRM is a fucken ripoff...... :angry:
> *


That's how the M does it!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin: I'll be there :yes: 
Scotty posed to hook me up wit some broads


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 01:58 PM~11759759
> *THAT ***** AINT DOING NUTHIN.  I'M BOUT TO GO DOWN SOUTH AND NOSE UP WITH HIS ASS.  IT'LL BE THE BATTLE BETWEEN THE TWINS.  GOOD BRO (ME) VS. BAD BRO (HIM)
> *


anytime u rdy to come down herre.. let a pimp knw....untill then i'll be workn on my marky mark ride!


----------



## 187PURE

I CAN STAND THE COLD, IT'S JUST THAT WINTER IS BORING ON THE EAST. NUTHIN TO DO BUT EAT FOOD AND FUCK!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 2 2008, 02:32 PM~11760614
> *anytime u rdy to come down herre.. let a pimp knw....untill then i'll be workn on my marky mark ride!
> *


RICHEOUS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 11:05 AM~11758388
> *I GAFFLED THIS FROM THE "I" THREAD.  I THINK IT BELONGS TO BEANS BUT NOT SURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE PAINT IS FUCKIN SICCNESS, MORE PICKS :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 2 2008, 02:36 PM~11760648
> *THE PAINT IS FUCKIN SICCNESS, MORE PICKS :wow:
> *


GO TO CAR CLUBS FORUM AND INDIVIDUALS THREAD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 01:34 PM~11760632
> *I CAN STAND THE COLD, IT'S JUST THAT WINTER IS BORING ON THE EAST.  NUTHIN TO DO BUT EAT FOOD AND FUCK!
> *


Damn them 2 of my all time favorites


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 2 2008, 02:53 PM~11760815
> *Damn them 2 of my all time favorites
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QT44ohbeXk :yessad: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qA1qTUaWO4&feature=related :yes:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 12:34 PM~11760632
> *I CAN STAND THE COLD, IT'S JUST THAT WINTER IS BORING ON THE EAST.  NUTHIN TO DO BUT EAT FOOD AND FUCK!
> *


WELL THEN VAMP BACK TO THE WESTCOAST.............. I KNOW U ALREADY KNOW AIN'T NO PLACE LIKE IT NOWHERE...... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 2 2008, 11:59 AM~11760317
> *That's how the M does it!!
> *


AND I'M SURE IT WILL BE A SELL OUT IF THE "M" DESIDES TO DO A SUPERSHOW HANDSDOWN  ESPECIALLY ON THE SAME DAY AS LRM...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 25 2008, 12:37 PM~11695969
> *Why consolidate? One topic should be deleted and one remain. When things get out of hand, ask the Moderators to clean it up. 'Double V's' intentions were good by creating another topic, but as you can see the second is no different than the first. It's been flooded with arguments, racist comment, provacative pictures of women, and many other things that have nothing to with Black people that lowride or lowriding in general. At this point, both topics are pointless/useless.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 2 2008, 04:04 PM~11761458
> *WELL THEN VAMP BACK TO THE WESTCOAST.............. I KNOW U ALREADY KNOW AIN'T NO PLACE LIKE  IT NOWHERE...... :biggrin:
> *


THANGS CHANGED OVER THERE. I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC. SAME LOCS, SAME PENDLETON.. "SAME CLIP-SAME FOE FIVE" :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 08:05 AM~11758388
> *I GAFFLED THIS FROM THE "I" THREAD.  I THINK IT BELONGS TO BEANS BUT NOT SURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some sik flake ther.bean rolls with drastic i think he just took the pic nice pic bean


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzBW7LmEFL4


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 02:16 PM~11761568
> *THANGS CHANGED OVER THERE.  I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC.  SAME LOCS, SAME PENDLETON.. "SAME CLIP-SAME FOE FIVE" :biggrin:
> *


*I HEAR YA..... I TRY TO STAY OUT THESE YOUNG NI99AS WAY THE'LL KILL
YA IN A SEC.....*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 2 2008, 11:10 AM~11759876-->
> 
> 
> 
> both Caddies need my help!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't even help yourself... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 2 2008, 11:23 AM~11759994
> *how many times do I have to tell you to stop commenting on shit!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't tell me to do shit old man!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11760648
> *THE PAINT IS FUCKIN SICCNESS, MORE PICKS :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> easy homie..it's just a flake base and tape fades :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Oct 2 2008, 02:06 PM~11761479
> *AND I'M SURE IT WILL BE A SELL OUT IF THE "M" DESIDES TO DO A SUPERSHOW HANDSDOWN    ESPECIALLY ON THE SAME DAY AS LRM...
> *


Theres more money to be made keeping it that way it is. Trust me. 



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 02:16 PM~11761568
> *THANGS CHANGED OVER THERE.  I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC.  SAME LOCS, SAME PENDLETON.. "SAME CLIP-SAME FOE FIVE" :biggrin:
> *


you should play that role on the coast where it counts!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 03:16 PM~11761568
> *THANGS CHANGED OVER THERE.  I'M A COCA COLA CLASSIC.  SAME LOCS, SAME PENDLETON.. "SAME CLIP-SAME FOE FIVE" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 10:58 AM~11759759
> *THAT ***** AINT DOING NUTHIN.  I'M BOUT TO GO DOWN SOUTH AND NOSE UP WITH HIS ASS.  IT'LL BE THE BATTLE BETWEEN THE TWINS.  GOOD BRO (ME) VS. BAD BRO (HIM)
> *


get your shit cleaner and save yourself a trip AND a hop. with a clean car, you can serve people with just a picture!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 06:43 PM~11762319
> *
> easy homie..it's just a flake base and tape fades :uh:
> 
> *


IM JUS GIVIN PROPS ,SOUNDS LIKE YOU HATING FOOL :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 03:43 PM~11762319
> *you can't even help yourself... :uh:
> you don't tell me to do shit old man!!!!
> easy homie..it's just a flake base and tape fades :uh:
> Theres more money to be made keeping it that way it is. Trust me.
> you should play that role on the coast where it counts!!!
> *


you can't help yourself you section 8 ho!!!!! get some property before you speak to grownups!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

V


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 2 2008, 04:04 PM~11762513-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM JUS GIVIN PROPS ,SOUNDS LIKE YOU HATING FOOL :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats cause I am
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 2 2008, 04:53 PM~11762893
> *you can't help yourself you section 8 ho!!!!!  get some property before you speak to grownups!!!!
> *


you need to put your grown up ass in a Lowrider!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHY CUZ HIS SHIT TIGHTER THAN YOUR BLONDE BITCH LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 2 2008, 05:19 PM~11763066
> *WHY CUZ HIS SHIT TIGHTER THAN YOUR BLONDE BITCH LOL
> *


 my blonde bitch is 60's hardtop mild class stupid, not mid 80's luxury...good thing your not a car show judge. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 02:13 PM~11761532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FUCK A SHOW,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 2 2008, 06:53 PM~11763791
> *FUCK A SHOW,
> *


because??????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THE STREET IS WHERE ITS AT :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 2 2008, 06:56 PM~11763826
> *THE STREET IS WHERE ITS AT :biggrin:
> *


street is cool, but whats wrong with a show or competing at one?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 09:50 PM~11763771
> *my blonde bitch is 60's hardtop mild class stupid, not mid 80's luxury...good thing your not a car show judge. :uh:
> *


CUZ OF THIS :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what??? are you okay?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NO :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

dont bring up shit if you can't speak on it then.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

EAT A DICK U FAT TURKEY :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

dont bring up shit if you can't speak on it then.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel, do I have to tell you again to leave the Black thread? or do I have to put hands on you?!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 2 2008, 08:13 PM~11764655
> *Angel, do I have to tell you again to leave the Black thread?  or do I have to put hands on you?!
> *


 wendell, do I have to tell you again to fucc off?!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL.......that ****** said "put hand on you". Aint heard that one in a hot minute


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 2 2008, 08:17 PM~11763556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE, THAT'S THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT; FAMILY. WHAT YALL FOOLS KNOW BOUT THAT?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2008, 07:43 AM~11767930
> *SEE, THAT'S THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT; FAMILY.  WHAT YALL FOOLS KNOW BOUT THAT?
> *


me and my little ******* is what it's ALL about. I got pictures of these lil men in their baby seats riding with me in the 64


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Super-Thick! STL style :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 2 2008, 11:13 PM~11764655
> *Angel, do I have to tell you again to leave the Black thread?  or do I have to put hands on you?!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 3 2008, 10:52 AM~11767980
> *me and my little ******* is what it's ALL about. I got pictures of these lil men in their baby seats riding with me in the 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO DO THAT WITH MY SON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 3 2008, 12:13 PM~11768584
> *Super-Thick! STL style  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK! THEM HOES EAT GOOD UP THERE


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11764745
> *wendell, do I have to tell you again to fucc off?!!
> *


you think I'm joking??????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2008, 07:43 AM~11767930
> *SEE, THAT'S THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT; FAMILY.  WHAT YALL FOOLS KNOW BOUT THAT?
> *


*ME AND MY TWO JUNIORS DO IT ALL THE TIME!!!! *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 3 2008, 10:18 AM~11769234
> *ME AND MY TWO JUNIORS DO IT ALL THE TIME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS HATNIN' BROTHAS............... *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 3 2008, 09:52 AM~11767980
> *me and my little ******* is what it's ALL about. I got pictures of these lil men in their baby seats riding with me in the 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 3 2008, 12:18 PM~11769234
> *ME AND MY TWO JUNIORS DO IT ALL THE TIME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 3 2008, 11:13 AM~11768584
> *Super-Thick! STL style  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT THE LIPS ON THAT MUTHA%@@#.. :wow: I WANNA SAY SOMETHING, BUT I'M TRYING TO KEEP THIS SHIT CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2008, 07:43 AM~11767930
> *SEE, THAT'S THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT; FAMILY.  WHAT YALL FOOLS KNOW BOUT THAT?
> *



Silly rabbit.....1/2 the time I'm dippin, my gurl folllowin me in her rida :0 

Whut U know bout that


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:54 AM~11769581
> *LOOK AT THE LIPS ON THAT MUTHA%@@#.. :wow: I WANNA SAY SOMETHING, BUT I'M TRYING TO KEEP THIS SHIT CLEAN :biggrin:
> *




She look like that comedian, I forgot her name..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2008, 09:51 AM~11768986
> *you think I'm joking??????????
> *


yeah i do. your a surburban family man now...u dont want no drama. I'm still sleeping on the floor hanging out on the corner with no family. so get on!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 3 2008, 02:00 PM~11770114
> *She look like that comedian, I forgot her name..
> *


YOU TALKIN BOUT SHERYL UNDERWOOD


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2008, 12:16 PM~11770264
> *YOU TALKIN BOUT SHERYL UNDERWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL>...yeah that it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:54 AM~11769581
> *LOOK AT THE LIPS ON THAT MUTHA%@@#.. :wow: I WANNA SAY SOMETHING, BUT I'M TRYING TO KEEP THIS SHIT CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


suitecase handles came to my mind :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 3 2008, 03:56 PM~11771157
> *suitecase handles came to my mind :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD EVRYONE?????????


WHOOOP WHOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 3 2008, 02:03 PM~11771215
> *WEST GOOD EVRYONE?????????
> WHOOOP WHOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutlassowner

Whats up with the black lowriders theme? :uh: This should be about all lowriders. Why do black people always set themselves aside? :uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2008, 12:13 PM~11770226
> *yeah i do. your a surburban family man now...u dont want no drama. I'm still sleeping on the floor hanging out on the corner with no family. so get on!!!! :angry:
> *


when you ready to throw puto?!


----------



## chevy_boy

*REMEMBERING BACK IN THE 90'S BEFORE THE SHAW GOT HOT WITH THE POLICE..... THOSE WERE THE GOOD OL'E DAYZ*

*BROTHAS WOULD RIDE FROM ADAMS ALL THE WAY TO IMPERIAL WITH NO PROBLEMS....*


----------



## cutlassowner

Still dont get why some black people always want to separate themselves :uh: were all low ridin in here


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 3 2008, 06:27 PM~11773186
> *Still dont get why some black people always want to separate themselves  :uh: were all low ridin in here
> *


I've already explained IN DETAIL an answer to your question in the early stages of the other blacc topic. If you don't undestand it, why don't you read that entire topic and pic the posts that are useful to help u understand.

And before you come in THIS topic saying these blacc dudes are separatists, you might want to email Lowrider magazine since their current issue has the words "RAZA REPORT" in big bold letters strewn across it's cover. 

WHAT IS RAZA??? you ask?

"La Raza" (The Race) is a broad term which refers to those whose ancestry is indigenous to the area of Mexico (or "Aztlan").

I personally have nothing against LRM or anyone who is proud of their culture, especially minorities but lets keep everything fair here.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FIND BIG-SCOTTY IN THE VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## cutlassowner

Whats not fair about? That they dont have the black power report? We all recognize black people in the lowrider game but hispanics did originate lowridin. Black people are always makin a big deal out of the first black person to do whatever. all im sayin is can we be recognized for one the first people to do something with out people getting pist cause of a simple phrase?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 3 2008, 07:47 PM~11773775
> *Whats not fair about? That they dont have the black power report? We all recognize black people in the lowrider game but hispanics did originate lowridin. Black people are always makin a big deal out of the first black person to do whatever. all im sayin is can we be   recognized for one the first people to do something with out people getting pist cause of a simple phrase?
> *


1. "We all" (whatever that means) don't recognize them. Thats been obvious since ANY lowrider media even started since the 70's in nor cal.

2. Hispanics originating Lowriding is debatable depending who you ask. There is no clear answer to who or where it started. All that is clear is that it started on the west coast. Some OG's, like Tony Parker even believe white guys started it. And he has an explanation that makes sense in many ways 

3. Any original accomplishment by any minority race, blacks included deserves respect and admiration. Don't downplay them by saying "Black people are always makin a big deal out of the first black person to do whatever." Show some respect please. This is not the off-topic section.

And when you say "all im sayin is can we be recognized for one the first people to do something with out people getting pist cause of a simple phrase?". Who is "we"?. And I don't understand your question because your the one who came in here debating the title of this topic in the first place.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 3 2008, 07:47 PM~11773775
> *Whats not fair about? That they dont have the black power report? We all recognize black people in the lowrider game but hispanics did originate lowridin. Black people are always makin a big deal out of the first black person to do whatever. all im sayin is can we be   recognized for one the first people to do something with out people getting pist cause of a simple phrase?
> *


And to answer your question...yes. That would be fair IMO. And before you say "well, what about the Cambodians and the whites and Laoations, etc"...blacks next to mexicans have always dominated lowriding. If the Peterson Automotive Museum bacc in 2000 can FINANCE, COORDINATE AND HAVE an "Afro-American Lowrider Experiance" discussion and exhibit, why can't a magazine do an "Afro-American Report"? 

I think you need to do your research and talk to some older blacks and whites that have been in lowriding longer than you have.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2008, 10:26 PM~11774254
> *1. "We all" (whatever that means) don't recognize them. Thats been obvious since ANY lowrider media even started since the 70's in nor cal.
> 
> 2. Hispanics originating Lowriding is debatable depending who you ask. There is no clear answer to who or where it started. All that is clear is that it started on the west coast. Some OG's, like Tony Parker even believe white guys started it. And he has an explanation that makes sense in many ways
> 
> 3. Any original accomplishment by any minority race, blacks included deserves respect and admiration. Don't downplay them by saying "Black people are always makin a big deal out of the first black person to do whatever." Show some respect please. This is not the off-topic section.
> 
> And when you say "all im sayin is can we be   recognized for one the first people to do something with out people getting pist cause of a simple phrase?".  Who is "we"?. And I don't understand your question because your the one who came in here debating the title of this topic in the first place.
> *





> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2008, 10:38 PM~11774369
> *And to answer your question...yes. That would be fair IMO. And before you say "well, what about the Cambodians and the whites and Laoations, etc"...blacks next to mexicans have always dominated lowriding. If the Peterson Automotive Museum bacc in 2000 can FINANCE, COORDINATE AND HAVE an "Afro-American Lowrider Experiance" discussion and exhibit, why can't a magazine do an "Afro-American Report"?
> 
> I think you need to do your research and talk to some older blacks and whites that have been in lowriding longer than you have.
> *



<span style='color:blue'>*"Preach on that broom sticc.......Preach on that broom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*</span>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2008, 07:22 PM~11773574
> *FIND BIG-SCOTTY IN THE VIDEO!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: why.. :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 3 2008, 09:16 PM~11774737
> *:cheesy:  why.. :dunno:
> *


 x2...that fool aint important


----------



## pitbull166

West craccin in here.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel if your tamale vending ass doesn't get out of this thread I'm going to tighten you up!!!! tell everybody how you be p.m.'ing fundi behind our backs like a ho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2008, 11:03 PM~11775387
> *Angel if your tamale vending ass doesn't get out of this thread I'm going to tighten you up!!!!  tell everybody how you be p.m.'ing fundi behind our backs like a ho!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


The problem with these threads is you.... you need to leave...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

get out my topic with y'alls bullshit please!!!! BLACK ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

bored n kant fuckn sleep...anyone wanna hit da blvd


----------



## KadillakKing

fuk who started it..its a world wide thang now..so now wut?..exactly so stfu n keep lowridin.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2008, 11:09 PM~11775417
> *get out my topic with y'alls bullshit please!!!!  BLACK ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 we contribute to it more than u do...so you get out!! and take your flies with you!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2008, 11:03 PM~11775387
> *Angel if your tamale vending ass doesn't get out of this thread I'm going to tighten you up!!!!  tell everybody how you be p.m.'ing fundi behind our backs like a ho!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yeah i pm'ed him about your stupid ass...tell everybody how you be pm'ing them with your shirt-off pics and other **** bullshit comparing yourself to fundi!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

ITS SOOO BLUEITFUL OUT HERE NOW TIME TO ROOOLLLLLL OUT LOCS



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPqNoZeXZhk


HAVE A GOOD DAY CUZ I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 4 2008, 12:21 PM~11776635
> *ITS SOOO BLUEITFUL OUT HERE NOW TIME TO ROOOLLLLLL OUT LOCS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPqNoZeXZhk
> HAVE A GOOD DAY CUZ I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea it is... fuckn freezin last night thoo...loll hit me up once yall knw westup after yallz grand opening....hahaha knw u like dat one...hahahaha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 4 2008, 10:52 AM~11777085
> *hell yea it is... fuckn freezin last night thoo...loll hit me up once yall knw westup after yallz grand opening....hahaha knw u like dat one...hahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing+Oct 4 2008, 12:18 AM~11775660-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuk who started it..its a world wide thang now..so  now wut?..exactly so stfu n keep lowridin.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 4 2008, 06:59 AM~11776142
> *we contribute to it more than u do...so you get out!! and take your flies with you!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Will post pic of our cook out and ride later. Kaddi baby sitting and drinking..Fundi grilling jamacin and corn roasted..


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## KadillakKing

>


[/quote]

lookn good...


----------



## cripn8ez

THANX HOMIE TRYIN, IT GETS BETTER THOUGH......


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2008, 02:13 PM~11761532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:twak:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you all need to step with your bullshit!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 4 2008, 06:23 PM~11779226
> *you all need to step with your bullshit!!!!!!
> *


Ran a 8 in the Nova yesterday.. Kaddi was here to see her cranked and running.. :0


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2008, 04:10 PM~11772178
> *when you ready to throw puto?!
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

ANOTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nBg2FwXAqY


----------



## cripn8ez

GOT AT STORY FOR U CATS


THERE IS THESE 2 BULL'S ON A HILL AND THE YOUNG 1 SAYS 2 THE OLDER 1 HEY LETS RUN DOWN AND FUCC ONE OF THEM COW'S THEN THE OLD 1 SAYS NAW SON LETS WALK DOWN AND FUCC THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA.............


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8fQDV18PR0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2008, 03:59 PM~11784346
> *GOT AT STORY FOR U CATS
> THERE IS THESE 2 BULL'S ON A HILL AND THE YOUNG 1 SAYS  2 THE OLDER 1 HEY LETS RUN DOWN AND FUCC ONE OF THEM COW'S THEN THE OLD 1 SAYS NAW SON LETS WALK DOWN AND FUCC THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAHA.............
> *





> *post edited by mod.. be good *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man get the fuck out my thread!!!! who cares about your bullshit!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 5 2008, 08:58 PM~11787417
> *man get the fuck out my thread!!!!  who cares about your bullshit!!!!!!!
> *


x2 and take your pipi longstocking soccer soccs with you!!!!!
man what up with them stupid ass soccs? :uh: 1 gallon ankles and a 10 gallon head!!


----------



## Tyrone




----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 12:30 AM~11787964
> *x2 and take your pipi longstocking soccer soccs with you!!!!!
> man what up with them stupid ass soccs? :uh: 1 gallon ankles and a 10 gallon head!!
> *


luv mah sockz.....it's like dat nanny lady from muppet babies... DOn't HatE... it's da new Drug.. high yella Sockz :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 5 2008, 08:58 PM~11787417-->
> 
> 
> 
> man get the fuck out my thread!!!!  who cares about your bullshit!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats your car run again?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KadillakKing_@Oct 5 2008, 10:45 PM~11788653
> *luv mah sockz.....it's like dat nanny lady from muppet babies... DOn't HatE... it's da new Drug.. high yella Sockz :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I guees to be cool you got to be sitting around looking and and have parts sitting around in a garage or shed... :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11773186
> *Still dont get why some black people always want to separate themselves  :uh: were all low ridin in here
> *


AINT NOBODY SEPERATING SH#T. GTF OUT THIS THREAD IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 3 2008, 09:47 PM~11773775
> *Whats not fair about? That they dont have the black power report? We all recognize black people in the lowrider game but hispanics did originate lowridin. Black people are always makin a big deal out of the first black person to do whatever. all im sayin is can we be  recognized for one the first people to do something with out people getting pist cause of a simple phrase?
> *


MY HATER DETECTION DEVISE IS RINGING OFF THE HOOK :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2008, 11:30 PM~11787964
> *x2 and take your pipi longstocking soccer soccs with you!!!!!
> man what up with them stupid ass soccs? :uh: 1 gallon ankles and a 10 gallon head!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Oct 3 2008, 05:21 PM~11771807
> *Whats up with the black lowriders theme? :uh: This should be about all lowriders. Why do black people always set themselves aside? :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 3 2008, 06:12 PM~11772200
> *
> 
> REMEMBERING BACK IN THE 90'S BEFORE THE SHAW GOT HOT WITH THE POLICE..... THOSE WERE THE GOOD OL'E DAYZ
> 
> BROTHAS WOULD RIDE FROM ADAMS ALL THE WAY TO IMPERIAL WITH NO PROBLEMS....
> *


YEAH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2008, 05:59 PM~11784346
> *GOT AT STORY FOR U CATS
> THERE IS THESE 2 BULL'S ON A HILL AND THE YOUNG 1 SAYS  2 THE OLDER 1 HEY LETS RUN DOWN AND FUCC ONE OF THEM COW'S THEN THE OLD 1 SAYS NAW SON LETS WALK DOWN AND FUCC THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAHA.............
> *


 :twak: FOOL THAT JOKE IS OLDER THAN YOUR DECREPIT ASS


----------



## 187PURE

WAS AT A CARSHOW YESTERDAY AND WAS VERY DISAPPOINTED. IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT AND ALL, BUT PHILLY GOT A LONG WAY TO GO WITH THIS LOWRIDING SHIT. JUDGES DON'T KNOW SHIT!! HOW THE FUCK DID THIS STOCK-A-ROONY GET A TROPHY FOR TOP 50 CARS AND I DID'NT?? :angry: 
I AINT HATING ON THE OWNER (HE COOL). BUT THE TOO OLD DECREPIT JUDGES NEED SOME FOOT IN THEY ASS!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CUZ IT WASENT A LOWRIDER SHOW LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 6 2008, 05:58 AM~11789738-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: ya that's smart and very antisocial of you...
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 11:51 AM~11792221
> *WAS AT A CARSHOW YESTERDAY AND WAS VERY DISAPPOINTED.  IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT AND ALL, BUT PHILLY GOT A LONG WAY TO GO WITH THIS LOWRIDING SHIT.  JUDGES DON'T KNOW SHIT!!  HOW THE FUCK DID THIS STOCK-A-ROONY GET A TROPHY FOR TOP 50 CARS AND I DID'NT?? :angry:
> I AINT HATING ON THE OWNER (HE COOL).  BUT THE TOO OLD DECREPIT JUDGES NEED SOME FOOT IN THEY ASS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The only thing that sucks about the black one is the decals on the window. that shit is hella clean and all stock. That's why he whooped your butt.. No need to pose 3 on a dirty frame!!!!!! No chrome , or color springs... kaddikings up there till Thurs. wanna hop? :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK AT MY BOY CORY IGNANT ASS CHARGING HIS BATTERIES *HIS ASS EVEN GOT A TROPHY! :0 







*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN HOW HE GET 1 AND YOU DIDNT LOL HIS SHIT ALL FUCKED UP LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 02:13 PM~11792399
> *:uh: ya that's smart and very antisocial of you...
> 
> The only thing that sucks about the black one is the decals on the window. that shit is hella clean and all stock. That's why he whooped your butt.. No need to pose 3 on a dirty frame!!!!!!  No chrome , or color springs...  kaddikings up there till Thurs. wanna hop? :cheesy:*


AND FUCK YOU TOO!

THAT SHIT DON'T MAKE HIS THE BEST. + I GOT A 44" MOONROOF BITCH. YA BETTER ASK SOMEBODY!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 02:16 PM~11792427
> *DAMN HOW HE GET 1 AND YOU DIDNT LOL HIS SHIT ALL FUCKED UP LOL
> *


CAUSE THE JUDGES ARE SOME DUMB ASSES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IT PROBLY NEEDS A SUPER NATURAL TOUCH LOL J/P :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 02:23 PM~11792494
> *IT PROBLY NEEDS A SUPER NATURAL TOUCH LOL J/P :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, THAT WAY I CAN TAKE ALL 50 TROPHIES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL I SAY FUCK A TROPHY , :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

MORE CARS THAT WON TROPHIES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11792513
> *LOL I SAY FUCK A TROPHY , :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MAN, MY TROPHY IS THE STREETS


----------



## 187PURE

MY BOY MICK'S TOWN


----------



## 187PURE

ONE-EIGHT-SEVENUM :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

Is the headliner out of your car?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 02:53 PM~11792745
> *Is the headliner out of your car?
> *


yes


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 12:14 PM~11792408
> *LOOK AT MY BOY CORY IGNANT ASS CHARGING HIS BATTERIES HIS ASS EVEN GOT A TROPHY! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:0 Yellow over spray and dirty motor. damn you guys have some weird shows...*


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 12:55 PM~11792768
> *yes
> *


And you expected to get a trophy?! :uh: Surely you can't be serious? Man, you must be sure your car is clean, tight, and hot. That way the judges would have no choice but to give you a trophy. But if your seats are dirty, parts missing, body panels don't line up, and paint job is dull there's no way you're receiving a trophy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 01:03 PM~11792855
> *And you expected to get a trophy?!  :uh: Surely you can't be serious? Man, you must be sure your car is clean, tight, and hot. That way the judges would have no choice but to give you a trophy. But if your seats are dirty, parts missing, body panels don't line up, and paint job is dull there's no way you're receiving a trophy.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 12:14 PM~11792408
> *LOOK AT MY BOY CORY IGNANT ASS CHARGING HIS BATTERIES HIS ASS EVEN GOT A TROPHY! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

A trophy for what?! Everything that's supposed to be chrome on that car is painted over. And the paint is peeling off the bumper. Wow! The paint is still gray under the trunk lid! :roflmao: C'mon, man! You have to be kidding!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 01:11 PM~11792951
> *A trophy for what?! Everything that's supposed to be chrome on that car is painted over. And the paint is peeling off the bumper. Wow! The paint is still gray under the trunk lid!  :roflmao: C'mon, man! You have to be kidding!
> *



:yes:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:03 PM~11792855
> *And you expected to get a trophy?!  :uh: Surely you can't be serious? Man, you must be sure your car is clean, tight, and hot. That way the judges would have no choice but to give you a trophy. But if your seats are dirty, parts missing, body panels don't line up, and paint job is dull there's no way you're receiving a trophy.
> *


SO THE MALIBU IS BETTER AND MY CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT RIGHT?? :uh: 

AM I GOING UP AGAINST A "MAJESTIC CAR" OR THE ONES I SHOWED YOU?? :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:20 PM~11793075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: Why did someone butcher a perfectly good Coupe De Ville? :uh: You ain't lieing about Philadelphia having a long way to go when it comes to lowriding.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:11 PM~11792951
> *A trophy for what?! Everything that's supposed to be chrome on that car is painted over. And the paint is peeling off the bumper. Wow! The paint is still gray under the trunk lid!  :roflmao: C'mon, man! You have to be kidding!
> *


I AINT BULLSHITTIN. YOU SEE THE TROPHY IN THE ***** HAND

:dunno:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:23 PM~11793111
> *SO THE MALIBU IS BETTER AND MY CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT RIGHT?? :uh:
> 
> AM I GOING UP AGAINST A "MAJESTIC CAR" OR THE ONES I SHOWED YOU?? :uh:
> *


To be 100% with you, cuz, all the so-called lowriders there leave alot to be desired. How you going to bring your car out with the headliner missing? Then your top is peeling in the front? None of the so-called lowriders should have received a trophy. The most any of them had going for them is that they're sitting on reversed off-set, knock-off, wire wheels. Other than that, they're junk.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:27 PM~11793140
> *I AINT BULLSHITTIN.  YOU SEE THE TROPHY IN THE ***** HAND
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Oh, I seen it. What was the trophy for is the question?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:25 PM~11793125
> *:uh: Why did someone butcher a perfectly good Coupe De Ville?  :uh:  You ain't lieing about Philadelphia having a long way to go when it comes to lowriding.
> *


IT AINT ALL BAD. A FEW GUYS ARE DOING IT RIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:30 PM~11793180
> *Oh, I seen it. What was the trophy for is the question?
> *


BEST 50 CARS


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:31 PM~11793184
> *IT AINT ALL BAD.  A FEW GUYS ARE DOING IT RIGHT
> *


Heck, show me where it's good!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:29 PM~11793162
> *To be 100% with you, cuz, all the so-called lowriders there leave alot to be desired. How you going to bring your car out with the headliner missing? Then your top is peeling in the front? None of the so-called lowriders should have received a trophy. The most any of them had going for them is that they're sitting on reversed off-set, knock-off, wire wheels. Other than that, they're junk.
> *


THAT'S BECAUSE THE MOONROOF WAS INSTALLED. I'M IN THE PROCESS OF GETTING THAT DONE.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:32 PM~11793194
> *BEST 50 CARS
> *


 :roflmao: Best fifty cars?! So, he received a trophy due to politics? Not the craftsmanship/quality of his car? Wow! If I were dude I wouldn't have accepted it. Better yet, I wouldn't have brought that car out.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:33 PM~11793205
> *THAT'S BECAUSE THE MOONROOF WAS INSTALLED.  I'M IN THE PROCESS OF GETTING THAT DONE.
> *


What does that mean? You seen the moonroof and headliner done in my car. And my car isn't together.


----------



## 187PURE

FOR FUNDI


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:36 PM~11793247
> *What does that mean? You seen the moonroof and headliner done in my car. And my car isn't together.
> *


LIKE I SAID. IT'S GETTING DONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

dirty white wall at that!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:38 PM~11793270
> *LIKE I SAID.  IT'S GETTING DONE
> *


OK. Then how/why are you upset for not receiving a trophy?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:32 PM~11793195
> *Heck, show me where it's good!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:41 PM~11793311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Love the steering wheel. APC ............. You did all that talk!!!!!!!!!! We up here you know. walking around the PA mall... :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:39 PM~11793292
> *OK. Then how/why are you upset for not receiving a trophy?
> *


OH I AINT UPSET. I COULD GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT A TROPHY OR A MUTHAFUCKIN SHOW FOR THAT MATTER. MY POINT WAS, THE JUDGES DID'NT KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING. WHAT I'M SAYING IS HOW DID SOME OF THOSE JOKERS GET TROPHIES OVER ME??


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:41 PM~11793311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And again, I ask, show me where it's good? Your material isn't tucked under your moonroof. Your steering wheel...cuz, that is not a racing Malibu! That'a a '90-'91 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. Get a Nardi.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 03:43 PM~11793332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Love the steering wheel. APC ............. You did all that talk!!!!!!!!!! We up here you know. walking around the PA mall... :0
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS THE PA MALL. FOOL SHUT UP!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:23 PM~11793111
> *SO THE MALIBU IS BETTER AND MY CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT RIGHT?? :uh:
> 
> AM I GOING UP AGAINST A "MAJESTIC CAR" OR THE ONES I SHOWED YOU?? :uh:
> *


That blacc caddi faded you cuz it was super clean and had the trunk and hood open. Thats automatically a few points on the card at least. You have the Lowrider stuff on yours, but it boils down to cleanliness at judge time. Based on your pics, you have some work to do because you are not clean.

I would NEVER post a car on 3 unless I had SUPER clean and detailed undercarriage with chrome. Don't expose nothing untill it's clean. And did you wash them seatbelt straps yet?



> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 01:29 PM~11793162
> *To be 100% with you, cuz, all the so-called lowriders there leave alot to be desired. How you going to bring your car out with the headliner missing? Then your top is peeling in the front? None of the so-called lowriders should have received a trophy. The most any of them had going for them is that they're sitting on reversed off-set, knock-off, wire wheels. Other than that, they're junk.
> *


All those Lowriders are parts-cars to me.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:44 PM~11793345
> *OH I AINT UPSET.  I COULD GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT A TROPHY OR A MUTHAFUCKIN SHOW FOR THAT MATTER.  MY POINT WAS, THE JUDGES DID'NT KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING.  WHAT I'M SAYING IS HOW DID SOME OF THOSE JOKERS GET TROPHIES OVER ME??
> *


Question is how did any of them receive a trophy? And why did they bring those cars out looking like that?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 6 2008, 01:46 PM~11793375-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THE PA MALL.  FOOL SHUT UP!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Penn mall... Whats for dinner tonight!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 01:47 PM~11793380
> *That blacc caddi faded you cuz it was super clean and had the trunk and hood open. Thats automatically a few points on the card at least. You have the Lowrider stuff on yours, but it boils down to cleanliness at judge time. Based on your pics, you have some work to do because you are not clean.
> 
> I would NEVER post a car on 3 unless I had SUPER clean and detailed undercarriage with chrome. Don't expose nothing untill it's clean. And did you wash them seatbelt straps yet?
> All those Lowriders are parts-cars to me.
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:45 PM~11793364
> *And again, I ask, show me where it's good? Your material isn't tucked under your moonroof. Your steering wheel...cuz, that is not a racing Malibu! That'a a '90-'91 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. Get a Nardi.
> *


VINYL TOP IS LIKE THAT CAUSE OF MOONROOF INSTALLATION. I'M STILL WORKING ON MY SHIT. I DID'NT GO TO THE SHOW TO WIN ANYTHING. IT WAS JUST A SHOCK TO SEE SOME OF THE JUNK THAT WON. THE STEERING WHEEL, WELL, THAT WAS POOR JUDGEMENT AND LISTENING TO OTHERS. THE ORIGINAL IS GOING ON THERE SOON. OTHER THAN THAT, MY CAR IS FINE. MORE UPGRADES AND CHROME ARE ALREADY ON DECK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:44 PM~11793345
> *OH I AINT UPSET.  I COULD GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT A TROPHY OR A MUTHAFUCKIN SHOW FOR THAT MATTER.  MY POINT WAS, THE JUDGES DID'NT KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING.  WHAT I'M SAYING IS HOW DID SOME OF THOSE JOKERS GET TROPHIES OVER ME??
> *


You'll (and anyone else) give a shit about shows and trophys when you got some real show shit. BELIEVE ME.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 01:47 PM~11793385
> *Question is how did any of them receive a trophy? And why did they bring those cars out looking like that?
> *


Ridding is ridding so I'm not hating on the cars them self. I'll ride even unfinished. This cat just busted peeps balls like he had a big M car and shit. And We up here in his area now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Oct 6 2008, 01:47 PM~11793385-->
> 
> 
> 
> Question is how did any of them receive a trophy? And why did they bring those cars out looking like that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fucin' poor-boy specials man :uh: lol...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:50 PM~11793422
> *VINYL TOP IS LIKE THAT CAUSE OF MOONROOF INSTALLATION.  I'M STILL WORKING ON MY SHIT.  I DID'NT GO TO THE SHOW TO WIN ANYTHING.  IT WAS JUST A SHOCK TO SEE SOME OF THE JUNK THAT WON.  THE STEERING WHEEL, WELL, THAT WAS POOR JUDGEMENT AND LISTENING TO OTHERS.  THE ORIGINAL IS GOING ON THERE SOON.  OTHER THAN THAT, MY CAR IS FINE.  MORE UPGRADES AND CHROME ARE ALREADY ON DECK
> *


okay 64 crawling junior


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11793385
> *Question is how did any of them receive a trophy? And why did they bring those cars out looking like that?
> *


AY MAN, I AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT. LONG AS I'M HITTING 30 INCHES WITH 3 LICKS


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 01:53 PM~11793448
> *Ridding is ridding so I'm not hating on the cars them self. I'll ride even unfinished.  This cat just busted peeps balls like he had a big M car and shit. And We up here in his area now!!!!!!!!!
> *


It may be like that where you're from, but it's not like that where I'm from or where I'm at. If it's not finished, it's not coming out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 01:51 PM~11793426
> *You'll (and anyone else) give a shit about shows and trophys when you got some real show shit. BELIEVE ME.
> *


Don't work like that on this coast.. You guys have parts and GTG's all the time. We have seasons and no access to parts. so our cost is quadruple your to build a car and look at it in a garage.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 03:51 PM~11793426
> *You'll (and anyone else) give a shit about shows and trophys when you got some real show shit. BELIEVE ME.
> *


NOPE. I'M A STREET RIDER FOE LIFE


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:50 PM~11793422
> *VINYL TOP IS LIKE THAT CAUSE OF MOONROOF INSTALLATION.  I'M STILL WORKING ON MY SHIT.  I DID'NT GO TO THE SHOW TO WIN ANYTHING.  IT WAS JUST A SHOCK TO SEE SOME OF THE JUNK THAT WON.  THE STEERING WHEEL, WELL, THAT WAS POOR JUDGEMENT AND LISTENING TO OTHERS.  THE ORIGINAL IS GOING ON THERE SOON.  OTHER THAN THAT, MY CAR IS FINE.  MORE UPGRADES AND CHROME ARE ALREADY ON DECK
> *


OK. Well, get it together.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 6 2008, 01:54 PM~11793466-->
> 
> 
> 
> AY MAN, I AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT.  LONG AS I'M HITTING 30 INCHES WITH 3 LICKS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the problem with you homie, honestly. Your seem to be more concerned with hopping and bullshit than you seem to be with riding clean. 30 inches wit 3 liccs don't mean shit unless it's coming from something clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 01:54 PM~11793472
> *It may be like that where you're from, but it's not like that where I'm from or where I'm at. If it's not finished, it's not coming out.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 01:55 PM~11793477
> *Don't work like that on this coast.. You guys have parts and GTG's all the time. We have seasons and no access to parts. so our cost is quadruple your to build a car and look at it in a garage.. :biggrin:
> *


no excuses. this is 2008/09...with the internet, ebay. Have some fortitude.


----------



## 187PURE

BOTTOM LINE IS I KNOW RIGHT FROM WRONG. I LIVED OUT WEST WITH MY AUNT BACK IN THE DAY, SO I HAD A LOT OF EXPOSURE. MY SHIT IS A CLEAN STREET RIDER. SOON, IT'LL BE A SHOW-STREET RIDER. THE POINT I WAS MAKING IS, IF I DID'NT GET ONE OF THEM BULLSHITTING ASS TROPHIES, THE OTHERS SHO' NUFF SHOULD'NT HAVE GOT ONE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:55 PM~11793481
> *NOPE.  I'M A STREET RIDER FOE LIFE
> *


 I'm so sikc of hearing that excuse from people who can't step it up....just cuz you got some show shit or go to the shows don't mean your any less of a street rider.


----------



## Tyrone

Here's how it's done where I'm from. Champaign, Illinois. White '63 Impala convertible and blue '63 Impala SS hardtop. So, what's your excuse again? :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=66438&st=40


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=44969&st=1380


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 02:02 PM~11793549
> *I'm so sikc of hearing that excuse from people who can't step it up....just cuz you got some show shit or go to the shows don't mean your any less of a street rider.
> *


Get 'em! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 6 2008, 01:59 PM~11793519-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the problem with you homie, honestly. Your seem to be more concerned with hopping and bullshit than you seem to be with riding clean. 30 inches wit 3 liccs don't mean shit unless it's coming from something clean.
> x2
> no excuses. this is 2008/09...with the internet, ebay. Have some fortitude.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot to enter time and family. they come first. I'll be a weekend part put oner till it gets done. But I'm not going to look at shit in the garage as a long ass project..  I'll ride clean and unfinished. i could care less for a trophy it's about hanging and family to me. and there's only maybe 130 of us over here including 187.. Not on every corner like you guys on that coast. we also have to deal with tons of dunks and wanna be NY Fools...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:59 PM~11793522
> *BOTTOM LINE IS I KNOW RIGHT FROM WRONG.  I LIVED OUT WEST WITH MY AUNT BACK IN THE DAY, SO I HAD A LOT OF EXPOSURE.  MY SHIT IS A CLEAN STREET RIDER.  SOON, IT'LL BE A SHOW-STREET RIDER.  THE POINT I WAS MAKING IS, IF I DID'NT GET ONE OF THEM BULLSHITTING ASS TROPHIES, THE OTHERS SHO' NUFF SHOULD'NT HAVE GOT ONE.
> *


Your car was not clean!!!!!!! should have sat that shit down , bleach white them tires , and cleaned all that white.. You could have still placed if your motor and shit was spotless like the other caddie...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 02:02 PM~11793549
> *I'm so sikc of hearing that excuse from people who can't step it up....just cuz you got some show shit or go to the shows don't mean your any less of a street rider.
> *


 :uh: Some people don't want to sink everything into a material item... Just have fun. GD it's not a job (only for a handful). don't you ever wanna just have fun... Ride . Listen to the blood you put into your motor , looks while laid out on the HWY.. Just get out............


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 02:10 PM~11793640
> *:uh: Some people don't want to sink everything into a material item... Just have fun. GD it's not a job  (only for a handful). don't you ever wanna just have fun... Ride . Listen to the blood you put into your motor , looks while laid out on the HWY.. Just get out............
> *


I can dig the point you're trying to make, but '187Pure' was speaking as if his car was the hottest out there and swept every catagory for a trophy. Then he says he doesn't care about a trophy. Which is it? :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

This a street ride


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 6 2008, 02:14 PM~11793686
> *This a street ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Oooooo!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11793596
> *You forgot to enter time and family. they come first. I'll be a weekend part put oner till it gets done. But I'm not going to look at shit in the garage as a long ass project..   I'll ride clean and unfinished. i could care less for a trophy it's about hanging and family to me. and there's only maybe 130 of us over here including 187..  Not on every corner like you guys on that coast. we also have to deal with tons of dunks and wanna be NY Fools...
> Your car was not clean!!!!!!! should have sat that shit down , bleach white them tires , and cleaned all that white.. You could have still placed if your motor and shit was spotless like the other caddie...
> *


I knew the family card was coming out sooner or later :uh: Muthafucca your SUPPOSED to be taking care of your family first!!!!! :uh: If it aint the family card, it's the "I'm a street rider" card :uh: :uh: :uh: 



> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 02:10 PM~11793640
> *:uh: Some people don't want to sink everything into a material item... Just have fun. GD it's not a job  (only for a handful). don't you ever wanna just have fun... Ride . Listen to the blood you put into your motor , looks while laid out on the HWY.. Just get out............
> *


Thats what you tell people when they wanna join your club? what kinda shit is that? When you join a club that should mean your stepping up not staying put.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 04:13 PM~11793673
> *I can dig the point you're trying to make, but '187Pure' was speaking as if his car was the hottest out there and swept every catagory for a trophy. Then he says he doesn't care about a trophy. Which is it?  :dunno:
> *


WRONG! YOU BIG BUBBLE HEAD :biggrin: STOP TWISTING MY SHIT. I SAID IF SOME OF THE RAGGEDY RIDERS GOT TROPHIES, THEN THEM JUDGES DON'T KNOW WHAT THERE DOING. MY SHIT AINT FUCKED UP EITHER. DON'T GET IT TWISTED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 02:13 PM~11793673
> *I can dig the point you're trying to make, but '187Pure' was speaking as if his car was the hottest out there and swept every catagory for a trophy. Then he says he doesn't care about a trophy. Which is it?  :dunno:
> *


I told you guys that a year ago before Scotty took sides.. :uh: 

I myself will be clean or finished with a project before I show it. (exp)I got motor kit done. I'm not going to show with half chrome cover and block dirty as hell. (exp) I have rims. I'm going to make shure i have 4 good tires that are clean along with my springs and even break out the black paint to show how clean it is. I would never roll with a half done task...  187 top!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: And talk about it for a year!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:18 PM~11793728
> *WRONG!  YOU BIG BUBBLE HEAD :biggrin: STOP TWISTING MY SHIT.  I SAID IF SOME OF THE RAGGEDY RIDERS GOT TROPHIES, THEN THEM JUDGES DON'T KNOW WHAT THERE DOING.  MY SHIT AINT FUCKED UP EITHER.  DON'T GET IT TWISTED
> *


Cuz, you the one that got this debate started. I'm going off of what you've posted.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 6 2008, 04:14 PM~11793686
> *This a street ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POINT TAKEN. THERE'S DIFFERENT LEVELS OF STREET THOUGH. YOUR'S IS A SHOW-STREET RIDER. MINE IS A MILD CLEAN STOCK RIDER.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 04:20 PM~11793749
> *Cuz, you the one that got this debate started. I'm going off of what you've posted.
> *


WHATEVER MAN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol...I'm come bacc to this later...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 02:17 PM~11793717
> *I knew the family card was coming out sooner or later :uh: Muthafucca your SUPPOSED to be taking care of your family first!!!!! :uh: If it aint the family card, it's the "I'm a street rider" card :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Thats what you tell people when they wanna join your club? what kinda shit is that? When you join a club that should mean your stepping up not staying put.
> *


Again we only have 120 good days to do anything on this coast.. Not much time and got to split that with family and I be dammed a women at that!!!!!! Now top that of with half shit head painters from so called Calli trying to make a buck and rip off installs like ( no names here from LIL) on this coast. we just don't have the resource or support group you guys do!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:22 PM~11793772
> *WHATEVER MAN
> *


Don't be a coward and back out now. I'm going off of what you posted. NONE of the so-called lowriders should have received a trophy. And if you were there just to be there, why are you suprised you didn't receive one? I'm sure there was some type of form to be filled out in order to be judged. Now, did you fill that form out? Or not? If you did, I can see why you didn't get a trophy. And if you didn't, I can see why you didn't get a trophy.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2008, 04:17 PM~11793717
> *I knew the family card was coming out sooner or later :uh: Muthafucca your SUPPOSED to be taking care of your family first!!!!! :uh: If it aint the family card, it's the "I'm a street rider" card :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Thats what you tell people when they wanna join your club? what kinda shit is that? When you join a club that should mean your stepping up not staying put.
> *


NO EXUSES HERE BUDDY. WHAT I MEAN BY "STREET RIDER" IS I DON'T CARE ABOUT WINNING TROPHIES AT A SHOW. I WILL GO TO A SHOW TO MEET PEOPLE, KICK IT WITH THE HOMEBOYS, AND HAVE FUN. BUT I WIN ON THE STREETS BABY.. ALL THE TIME. AND MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW, WHEN THEY SEE THAT 187 LICENCE TAG DRAGGING THE GROUND, TO GIVE ME A BEER AND MY PROPS WHEN I'M POSTED UP ON THE CORNER.


----------



## granpa

whats up lowriders, all it comes down to is KNOW WHAT YOU GOT. if you know you got a street car that isn't a car you should put in a show, don't put it in a show. If you know your bottom ain't chrome and painted, don't show it. I like showing my car but i LOVE driving my car, you don't have to have the nicest car but do your part. everybody whats to cry becouse lowriders get looked down on, but they do shit like this. not talking bad about 187, but you paint a picture of lowriding to alot of people that don't see it everyday, they look at your car and say it don't have a headliner or the undercarriage is dirty why's he parking it like that. i guess what i'm saying is it don't matter what color your skin is, we all have to do your part for this thing we call LOWRIDING.


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 03:52 PM~11792739
> *ONE-EIGHT-SEVENUM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yes sir... imma 187 dat ass.. better get into da shop lil mayne.... Pgh fitna shut phila down!.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 04:29 PM~11793832
> *Don't be a coward and back out now. I'm going off of what you posted. NONE of the so-called lowriders should have received a trophy. And if you were there just to be there, why are you suprised you didn't receive one? I'm sure there was some type of form to be filled out in order to be judged. Now, did you fill that form out? Or not? If you did, I can see why you didn't get a trophy. And if you didn't, I can see why you didn't get a trophy.
> *


YEAH I FILLED THE MUTHAFUCKIN FORM OUT. AND WHAT?? I WAS ASKED TO COME OUT TO GIVE THEM A PLAY. SO IT'S MORE LIKE A $20 DONATION TO ME. ALSO, THERE WAS NO LOWRIDER CATEGORY. IT WAS THE BEST 50 CARS TO WIN TROPHIES. EVEN STEVEY WONDER COULD SEE THAT SOME OF THOSE CARS WERE'NT BETTER THAN MINE (EVEN IN THE UNFINISHED CONDITION MY CAR IS IN).


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 6 2008, 04:31 PM~11793863
> *yes sir... imma 187 dat ass.. better get into da shop lil mayne.... Pgh fitna shut phila down!.
> *


:yaaawwn: num-num-num. OH, WERE YOU SAYING SOMETHING?? :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 05:29 PM~11793837
> *NO EXUSES HERE BUDDY.  WHAT I MEAN BY "STREET RIDER" IS I DON'T CARE ABOUT WINNING TROPHIES AT A SHOW.  I WILL GO TO A SHOW TO MEET PEOPLE, KICK IT WITH THE HOMEBOYS, AND HAVE FUN.  BUT I WIN ON THE STREETS BABY.. ALL THE TIME.  AND MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW, WHEN THEY SEE THAT 187 LICENCE TAG DRAGGING THE GROUND, TO GIVE ME A BEER AND MY PROPS WHEN I'M POSTED UP ON THE CORNER.
> *


so now you drinkin and driving.. way to rep lowriders... :biggrin: .. and a town full of fools will be amuse by anything... da blind leadin da mutha fuckin blind :uh: 





> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 04:44 PM~11793345
> *OH I AINT UPSET.  I COULD GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT A TROPHY OR A MUTHAFUCKIN SHOW FOR THAT MATTER.  MY POINT WAS, THE JUDGES DID'NT KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING.  WHAT I'M SAYING IS HOW DID SOME OF THOSE JOKERS GET TROPHIES OVER ME??
> *


sumone seem a lil upset they didn't get a trophy.. but then again u can give two shyts about a trophy.. rye... so da real question is.. who u tryin to convince, us or yaself?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 6 2008, 04:30 PM~11793846
> *whats up lowriders, all it comes down to is KNOW WHAT YOU GOT.  if you know you got a street car that isn't a car you should put in a show, don't put it in a show. If you know your bottom ain't chrome and painted, don't show it. I like showing my car but i LOVE driving my car, you don't have to have the nicest car but do your part. everybody whats to cry becouse lowriders get looked down on, but they do shit like this. not talking bad about  187, but you paint a picture of lowriding to alot of people that don't see it everyday, they look at your car and say it don't have a headliner or the undercarriage is dirty why's he parking it like that. i guess what i'm saying is it don't matter what color your skin is, we all have to do your part for this thing we call LOWRIDING.
> *


CHUUUCH


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:29 PM~11793837
> *NO EXUSES HERE BUDDY.  WHAT I MEAN BY "STREET RIDER" IS I DON'T CARE ABOUT WINNING TROPHIES AT A SHOW.  I WILL GO TO A SHOW TO MEET PEOPLE, KICK IT WITH THE HOMEBOYS, AND HAVE FUN.  BUT I WIN ON THE STREETS BABY.. ALL THE TIME.  AND MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW, WHEN THEY SEE THAT 187 LICENCE TAG DRAGGING THE GROUND, TO GIVE ME A BEER AND MY PROPS WHEN I'M POSTED UP ON THE CORNER.
> *


 :roflmao: Man, you're having delusions of granduier! You speaking as if you're on Crenshaw back in the late '90's. I'm not doubting/denying that your car is hot when it comes to hopping, but do you have any competition out there?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Oct 6 2008, 04:38 PM~11793924
> *so now you drinkin and driving.. way to rep lowriders... :biggrin: .. and a town full of fools will be amuse by anything... da blind leadin da mutha fuckin blind  :uh:
> sumone seem a lil upset they didn't get a trophy.. but then again u can give two shyts about a trophy.. rye... so da real question is.. who u tryin to convince, us or yaself?
> *


YES I DRINK AND DRIVE IN THE LOW. USUALLY RESPONSIBLY. AND IF I CRASH THE BITCH "I'LL THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHA"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 04:41 PM~11793963
> *:roflmao: Man, you're having delusions of granduier! You speaking as if you're on Crenshaw back in the late '90's. I'm not doubting/denying that your car is hot when it comes to hopping,  but do you have any competition out there?
> *


I HAVE'NT SEEN ANY COMP THUS FAR. BUT I'M SURE THERE'S SOME OUT THERE SOME WHERE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:37 PM~11793917
> *:yaaawwn:  num-num-num.  OH, WERE YOU SAYING SOMETHING?? :uh:
> *


ya whats your chick cooking for our dinner tonight... you still dodging the ?. Kaddi there now.. :0 need help finishing your top or getting rid of that APC steering wheel.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 6 2008, 02:30 PM~11793846
> *whats up lowriders, all it comes down to is KNOW WHAT YOU GOT.  if you know you got a street car that isn't a car you should put in a show, don't put it in a show. If you know your bottom ain't chrome and painted, don't show it. I like showing my car but i LOVE driving my car, you don't have to have the nicest car but do your part. everybody whats to cry becouse lowriders get looked down on, but they do shit like this. not talking bad about  187, but you paint a picture of lowriding to alot of people that don't see it everyday, they look at your car and say it don't have a headliner or the undercarriage is dirty why's he parking it like that. i guess what i'm saying is it don't matter what color your skin is, we all have to do your part for this thing we call LOWRIDING.
> *


No arguing this point.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 04:46 PM~11794026
> *ya whats your chick cooking for our dinner tonight... you still dodging the ?. Kaddi there now.. :0  need help finishing your top or getting rid of that APC steering wheel.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK, YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL. I JUMPED THE GUN BECUASE IT WAS WHITE. WHEN I HAD TO CHANGE THE STEERING COLUMN I WAS GOING BACK ORIGINAL. BUT THE FOOL THAT HELPED ME CHANGED IT WAS LIKE "NAW MAN THAT SHIT'S HOT". I KNEW FROM THE GATE IT BELONGS ON A RACER. BUT THE WHITE GRABBED ME QUICKER THAN SENSE. IT'S COMING OFF EVENTUALLY THOUGH


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11793904
> *YEAH I FILLED THE MUTHAFUCKIN FORM OUT.  AND WHAT??  I WAS ASKED TO COME OUT TO GIVE THEM A PLAY.  SO IT'S MORE LIKE A $20 DONATION TO ME.  ALSO, THERE WAS NO LOWRIDER CATEGORY.  IT WAS THE BEST 50 CARS TO WIN TROPHIES.  EVEN STEVEY WONDER COULD SEE THAT SOME OF THOSE CARS WERE'NT BETTER THAN MINE (EVEN IN THE UNFINISHED CONDITION MY CAR IS IN).
> *


 :roflmao: You're tripping. The fact of the matter is you're upset because you didn't receive a trophy. In reality, you sholuldn't be upset. Because those cars received trophies due to politics. Not because of the craftsmanship/quality in them. When you put the craftsmanship/quality in yours, you'll be rewarded for it. Those cars would never stand a chance in a real show. A trophy for best fifty cars? They should have said, "First fifty cars that show up receives a trophy."


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:41 PM~11793968
> *YES I DRINK AND DRIVE IN THE LOW.  USUALLY RESPONSIBLY.  AND IF I CRASH THE BITCH "I'LL THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHA"
> *


 :uh: And have nightmares about a moonroof all over again.


----------



## 187PURE

I GOTTA GO YALL, IT'S GETTING LATE. BUT I'LL LEAVE YALL WITH THIS: MY CAR IS A WORK IN PROGRESS. BUT I STILL DRIVE IT AS I'M IMPROVING IT BECAUSE I ENJOY IT. IT AINT LIKE I'M JUST ROLLING AND NOT PUTTING NO MONEY INTO IT. YALL SEEN WHAT I PUT INTO IT SO FAR IN JUST A FEW MONTHS- MOON, NEW DROLICS, CHROME ADEX, CHAIN BRIDGE, etc. I THINK IT'S WONDERFUL WHEN CATS BUILD SOME SHOW SHIT AND WON'T PULL IT OUT TIL IT'S COMPLETE. WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU. ME PERSONALLY, I BUILD AND ROLL-BUILD AND ROLL. I'M A STREET DUDE THAT ENJOYS HANGING AND LOWRIDING. IF I HAD THE TIME AND MONEY, I WOULD HAVE SOME SHOW SHIT IN THE CUT GETTIN READY. BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS, I'M BUILDING ON THIS STREET RIDER, AND LONG AS I CAN PUT GAS IN THE MUTHAFUCKA AND ROLL, I'M DRIVING MY SHIT.

BOTTOM LINE.. I RESPECT THE GAME!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 03:01 PM~11794199
> *I GOTTA GO YALL, IT'S GETTING LATE.  BUT I'LL LEAVE YALL WITH THIS:  MY CAR IS A WORK IN PROGRESS.  BUT I STILL DRIVE IT AS I'M IMPROVING IT BECAUSE I ENJOY IT.  IT AINT LIKE I'M JUST ROLLING AND NOT PUTTING NO MONEY INTO IT.  YALL SEEN WHAT I PUT INTO IT SO FAR IN JUST A FEW MONTHS- MOON, NEW DROLICS, CHROME ADEX, CHAIN BRIDGE, etc.  I THINK IT'S WONDERFUL WHEN CATS BUILD SOME SHOW SHIT AND WON'T PULL IT OUT TIL IT'S COMPLETE.  WHATEVER WORKS FOR YOU.  ME PERSONALLY, I BUILD AND ROLL-BUILD AND ROLL.  I'M A STREET DUDE THAT ENJOYS HANGING AND LOWRIDING.  IF I HAD THE TIME AND MONEY, I WOULD HAVE SOME SHOW SHIT IN THE CUT GETTIN READY.  BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS, I'M BUILDING ON THIS STREET RIDER, AND LONG AS I CAN PUT GAS IN THE MUTHAFUCKA AND ROLL, I'M DRIVING MY SHIT.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE.. I RESPECT THE GAME!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 04:54 PM~11794123
> *:uh: And have nightmares about a moonroof all over again.
> *


YOUR JUST AS ROUND AS THIS COMPUTER MONITOR :uh: TAKE A DRINK *****, YOU'LL GROW HAIR ON YOUR CHEST


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:50 PM~11794070
> *OK, YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL.  I JUMPED THE GUN BECUASE IT WAS WHITE.  WHEN I HAD TO CHANGE THE STEERING COLUMN I WAS GOING BACK ORIGINAL.  BUT THE FOOL THAT HELPED ME CHANGED IT WAS LIKE "NAW MAN THAT SHIT'S HOT".  I KNEW FROM THE GATE IT BELONGS ON A RACER.  BUT THE WHITE GRABBED ME QUICKER THAN SENSE.  IT'S COMING OFF EVENTUALLY THOUGH
> *


Mines on order.. :biggrin: motor is clean and shinny. I'm not posting pics. 

FYI I had one like that and they are hot if every little thing on that car was white inside. I had one on my FWD with bolt ons 6yrs ago.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

YALL ****** HAVE A GREAT DAY. AND THANKS FOR ALL THE CRITICISM. IT BUILDS UP MY ESTEEM. REALLY


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 03:05 PM~11794243
> *YOUR JUST AS ROUND AS THIS COMPUTER MONITOR :uh:  TAKE A DRINK *****, YOU'LL GROW HAIR ON YOUR CHEST
> *


What?! Fool, please!


----------



## TRUDAWG

lol, it's all good homie. You're out there and that's all that matters!!
For the record I don't even like shows anymore, and only really attend to support my club and chapter. I'm down with the cruises, and picnics. 
Too much competition out here, and I'm not to the point where I can get my car where I'd like it to be in order to show. I don't have 50-60 grand to put in my car in order to make it a show stopper (which is where I'd like to be if I was competing)
Not playing the "Street Card" but I like to keep it street, but with the capability to "clean up nice" enough to show if need be


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2008, 02:29 PM~11793832
> *Don't be a coward and back out now. I'm going off of what you posted. NONE of the so-called lowriders should have received a trophy. And if you were there just to be there, why are you suprised you didn't receive one? I'm sure there was some type of form to be filled out in order to be judged. Now, did you fill that form out? Or not? If you did, I can see why you didn't get a trophy. And if you didn't, I can see why you didn't get a trophy.
> *


and you still missed the point what he was trying to say.he never claimed to have a show winner he said if the one car one being all busted he should of got something.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 6 2008, 03:14 PM~11794340
> *lol, it's all good homie. You're out there and that's all that matters!!
> For the record I don't even like shows anymore, and only really attend  to support my club and chapter. I'm down with the cruises, and picnics.
> Too much competition out here, and I'm not to the point where I can get my car where I'd like it to be in order to show. I don't have 50-60 grand to put in my car in order to make it a show stopper (which is where I'd like to be if I was competing)
> Not playing the "Street Card" but I like to keep it street, but with the capability to "clean up nice" enough to show if need be
> *


well put.not everyone was born with a goldenspoon. i think thats 187 first low hes not doing a bad job if thats his first low.its not about winning trophies but having good times with your homies and seeing whats new and hot out there.


----------



## Dirt422

Whheeewww boy Ya'll aint nutting nice :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I'm reading this latest debate, and both sides have they valid points...

187 is like "fucc it, I'm not trying to have the tightest shit around, but I'm a ride regardless, and I know my shit was better than some of that garbage that was at the car show"...


Tyrone, CF is like" ***** you shouldnt even show yo' shit if yo dont have all your I's dotted and T's crossed"


Me personally I like to have some 1/2 decent shit, so I dont get clowned, but there's too many top notch ridaz our here on the west coast for me to ever try to up one on them.   


All in all it makes everyone step up they game.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

This song and it's lyrics are dedicated to 187PURE:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

TO HELL WITH THE HATERS 187.........THAT RIDE IS STR8 STREET. WHEN DID YOU START THAT CHAPTER? :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 7 2008, 12:09 AM~11799476
> *TO HELL WITH THE HATERS 187.........THAT RIDE IS STR8 STREET. WHEN DID YOU START THAT CHAPTER?  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not hating just stating. zip ties , black paint , wheel cleaner , and sum black temp paint on that exhaust would have did a Brotha some good. a little extra Elbow grease the night before ..  That's black caddi was clean as all. and that's hard for a black car in the city!!!!!!!! No display , build up books , show board , just a car on 3.. :buttkick: They do not understand that. that's why you got to lay it out , and open stuff up .. can of tire dressing does good on a motor!!!!!!!!! (non chrome)..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 6 2008, 07:02 PM~11795306
> *and you still missed the point what he was trying to say.he never claimed to have a show winner he said if the one car one being all busted he should of got something.
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 6 2008, 07:15 PM~11795414
> *well put.not everyone was born with a goldenspoon.  i think thats 187 first low hes not doing a bad job if thats his first low.its not about winning trophies but having good times with your homies and seeing whats new and hot out there.
> *


NOT MY FIRST, IT'S MY SECOND. THE FIRST ONE WAS A LEARNER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 7 2008, 02:09 AM~11799476
> *TO HELL WITH THE HATERS 187.........THAT RIDE IS STR8 STREET. WHEN DID YOU START THAT CHAPTER?  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWW SHIT :roflmao: .. FUCK AAWWLL YOU NNYIGGUS. AINT THAT'S HOW MY MAN BE.. FORGOT HIS NAME. THE ***** WITH THE BALL HEAD AND THE 70s MUSTACHE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 06:45 AM~11799871
> *I'm not hating just stating. zip ties , black paint , wheel cleaner , and sum black temp paint on that exhaust would have did a Brotha some good. a little extra Elbow grease the night before ..   That's black caddi was clean as all. and that's hard for a black car in the city!!!!!!!! No display , build up books , show board , just a car on 3.. :buttkick: They do not understand that. that's why you got to lay it out  , and open stuff up .. can of tire dressing does good on a motor!!!!!!!!! (non chrome)..
> *


I DON'T WANNA KEEP THIS DEBATE GOING FOR 2 DAYS. I WENT FOR G-P. A LOT OF THESE SHOWS THEY HAVE IN PHILLY I DON'T TAKE SERIOUSLY. IT'S USUALLY NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF HOT RODS AND DONKS. ALL I'M SAYING IS IF THE JUDGES THOUGHT THAT NOVA WAS BETTER THAN MY SHIT, THEN THAT'S A SLAP RIGHT IN THE FACE. HE'S MY BOY AND ALL BUT DAMN!.. CHARGING BATTERIES AT THE MUTHAFUCKIN SHOW??!!! COME ON MAN!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 12:47 AM~11799046
> *This song and it's lyrics are dedicated to 187PURE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: video won't load


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 04:45 AM~11799871
> *I'm not hating just stating. zip ties , black paint , wheel cleaner , and sum black temp paint on that exhaust would have did a Brotha some good. a little extra Elbow grease the night before ..   That's black caddi was clean as all. and that's hard for a black car in the city!!!!!!!! No display , build up books , show board , just a car on 3.. :buttkick: They do not understand that. that's why you got to lay it out  , and open stuff up .. can of tire dressing does good on a motor!!!!!!!!! (non chrome)..
> *


i agree with you that lil stuff catches the judges eyes


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 05:28 AM~11799972
> *I DON'T WANNA KEEP THIS DEBATE GOING FOR 2 DAYS.  I WENT FOR G-P.  A LOT OF THESE SHOWS THEY HAVE IN PHILLY I DON'T TAKE SERIOUSLY.  IT'S USUALLY NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF HOT RODS AND DONKS.  ALL I'M SAYING IS IF THE JUDGES THOUGHT THAT NOVA WAS BETTER THAN MY SHIT, THEN THAT'S A SLAP RIGHT IN THE FACE.  HE'S MY BOY AND ALL BUT DAMN!.. CHARGING BATTERIES AT THE MUTHAFUCKIN SHOW??!!!  COME ON MAN!
> *


ive been to shows where i should of one first place and didnt even take home a trophy.then ive been to shows where i shouldnt have one and won.most shows its politics its all about who you know.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 7 2008, 05:57 AM~11800046
> *ive been to shows where i should of one first place and didnt even take home a trophy.then ive been to shows where i shouldnt have one and won.most shows its politics its all about who you know.
> *


Got to love the east coast shows, It's about numbers and who sponsors who. Ours are even worse.. The last 2-3 yrs I have been just ridding and having more fun at the Hotel rooms.. We're in Drop Jaw territory.. You know what that's all about.. flat buts , primer paint , And lots of unfinished projects. These shows are more party and rich folks then . the love of the ridding.. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

east coast or not...you guys need to step it up...period. stocc cars with $300 rims and out-the-box hydrualics aint gonna get you no props from other riders thats are REALLY doing it. young foo's are out here on their grind building CLEAN shit...if you don't step it up you better wear your family and street (aka stokc) rider cards on your shirt and shut up!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 07:16 AM~11800319
> *east coast or not...you guys need to step it up...period. stocc cars with $300 rims and out-the-box hydrualics aint gonna get you no props from other riders thats are REALLY doing it. young foo's are out here on their grind building CLEAN shit...if you don't step it up you better wear your family and street (aka stokc) rider cards on your shirt and shut up!!!!!!
> *


:uh: okay mister money.. Whats your premier date!!!!!!!!!! With today's economy i got other things to worry about now.. Spending 20gs on a ride in a year is just silly now ( Family card)... unless we vote for change.. 

( FYI) 20gs on this coast will only get us shitty paint ( so called candy) rims , sum interior stuff , and maybe a used crate 350 with some chrome stuff bolted on it...

I'll wear my shirt just fine then. Taco..... Just save and buy , a chrome nut and bolt here and there.. piece by piece , bit by bit....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 09:16 AM~11800319
> *east coast or not...you guys need to step it up...period. stocc cars with $300 rims and out-the-box hydrualics aint gonna get you no props from other riders thats are REALLY doing it. young foo's are out here on their grind building CLEAN shit...if you don't step it up you better wear your family and street (aka stokc) rider cards on your shirt and shut up!!!!!!
> *


NOW YOU GETTING LIKE SCOTTY WITH THAT BIG WILLY SHIT. ONLY DIFFERENCE IS YOU EATING TOP RAMEN, SCOTTY EATING CAVI R.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 09:16 AM~11800319
> *east coast or not...you guys need to step it up...period. stocc cars with $300 rims and out-the-box hydrualics aint gonna get you no props from other riders thats are REALLY doing it. young foo's are out here on their grind building CLEAN shit...if you don't step it up you better wear your family and street (aka stokc) rider cards on your shirt and shut up!!!!!!
> *


AND ANOTHER THING.. I SEE WHERE YOU COMING FROM, BUT WE HAVE DIFFERENT PHILOSOPHYS ON RIDING. YOU LIKE TO COMPLETE YOUR PROJECT 100% BEFORE YOU PULL IT OUT. I'M IMPATIENT. IF MY RIDE IS ATLEAST STREET READY, I'M RIDING. I'LL START CHROMING SHIT OUT AS I GO. FUCK THAT, I NEED TO RIDE NOW!! I'M NOT GON' BE LIKE TYRONE AND WAIT TIL THE HAIR ON MY BALLS ARE GREY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 09:16 AM~11800319
> *east coast or not...you guys need to step it up...period. stocc cars with $300 rims and out-the-box hydrualics aint gonna get you no props from other riders thats are REALLY doing it. young foo's are out here on their grind building CLEAN shit...if you don't step it up you better wear your family and street (aka stokc) rider cards on your shirt and shut up!!!!!!
> *


MY CHROME ADEX IS DAMN NEAR MY RENT *****


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 08:18 AM~11800666
> *MY CHROME ADEX IS DAMN NEAR MY RENT *****
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:20 PM~11793075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fundi designed that interior!!!! damn fundi you popular!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:54 PM~11793466
> *AY MAN, I AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT.  LONG AS I'M HITTING 30 INCHES WITH 3 LICKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 01:55 PM~11793481
> *NOPE.  I'M A STREET RIDER FOE LIFE
> *


streets of Skid Row!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 7 2008, 11:12 AM~11801069
> *streets of Skid Row!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2008, 02:20 PM~11793747
> *I told you guys that a year ago before Scotty took sides.. :uh:
> 
> I myself will be clean or finished with a project before I show it.  (exp)I got motor kit done. I'm not going to show with half chrome cover and block dirty as hell. (exp) I have rims. I'm going to make shure i have 4 good tires that are clean along with my springs and even break out the black paint to show how clean it is. I would never roll with a half done task...    187 top!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: And talk about it for a year!!!!!!!
> *


both of the cars are wack as hell!!!!!!!

STREET CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:21 PM~11793757
> *POINT TAKEN.  THERE'S DIFFERENT LEVELS OF STREET THOUGH.  YOUR'S IS A SHOW-STREET RIDER.  MINE IS A MILD CLEAN STOCK RIDER.
> *


NO IT'S NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 07:30 AM~11800384
> *:uh:  okay mister money.. Whats your premier date!!!!!!!!!! With today's economy i got other things to worry about now.. Spending 20gs on a ride in a year is just silly now ( Family card)... unless we vote for change..
> 
> ( FYI) 20gs on this coast will only get us shitty paint ( so called candy) rims , sum interior stuff , and maybe a used crate 350 with some chrome stuff bolted on it...
> 
> I'll wear my shirt just fine then. Taco..... Just save and buy , a chrome nut and bolt here and there.. piece by piece , bit by bit....
> *


YOU'RE NOT A LOWRIDER SO WHY DO YOU CARE??????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 08:16 AM~11800656
> *AND ANOTHER THING.. I SEE WHERE YOU COMING FROM, BUT WE HAVE DIFFERENT PHILOSOPHYS ON RIDING.  YOU LIKE TO COMPLETE YOUR PROJECT 100% BEFORE YOU PULL IT OUT.  I'M IMPATIENT.  IF MY RIDE IS ATLEAST STREET READY, I'M RIDING.  I'LL START CHROMING SHIT OUT AS I GO.  FUCK THAT, I NEED TO RIDE NOW!!  I'M NOT GON' BE LIKE TYRONE AND WAIT TIL THE HAIR ON MY BALLS ARE GREY
> *


 Yup why let money sit around. could be killed at work or on the way to work in your gas saver...


How do you know what another kats balls look like? :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 11:30 AM~11801246
> *Yup why let money sit around. could be killed at work or on the way to work in your gas saver...
> How do you know what another kats balls look like? :0
> *


FIGURE OF SPEECH BONEHEAD. IN OTHERWORDS, THE CLOCK IS TIKCING


----------



## ncridahz

this is a street car/almost show








this is my street car/show car and family rider








this is my every day car i roll this bitch over 50 miles a day 








for sale $2500 obo








and we hop them all. street or show you cut it to hop it


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 07:16 AM~11800319
> *east coast or not...you guys need to step it up...period. stocc cars with $300 rims and out-the-box hydrualics aint gonna get you no props from other riders thats are REALLY doing it. young foo's are out here on their grind building CLEAN shit...if you don't step it up you better wear your family and street (aka stokc) rider cards on your shirt and shut up!!!!!!
> *


ive been on lil sence may 06 became a member in dec and ive been hearing you talk all this about your car its now 08 and i still havent seen a pics of your car.do you think it will be done in the next 10 years


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 08:16 AM~11800656
> *AND ANOTHER THING.. I SEE WHERE YOU COMING FROM, BUT WE HAVE DIFFERENT PHILOSOPHYS ON RIDING.  YOU LIKE TO COMPLETE YOUR PROJECT 100% BEFORE YOU PULL IT OUT.  I'M IMPATIENT.  IF MY RIDE IS ATLEAST STREET READY, I'M RIDING.  I'LL START CHROMING SHIT OUT AS I GO.  FUCK THAT, I NEED TO RIDE NOW!!  I'M NOT GON' BE LIKE TYRONE AND WAIT TIL THE HAIR ON MY BALLS ARE GREY
> *


Unlike you, I have something called PRIORITIES. I don't give a damn what you or anyone else thinks. At least when I had my moonroof installed I had a headliner installed right along with it. You half-ass doing shit and your excuse for it is, "At least I'm out there riding." Fuck that. Where I'm from (and at) it doesn't go down like that. Then you have a 'Fast and the Furious' steering wheel in a Cadillac?! You proclaim to know lowriding and all, well you should have known better with that steering wheel. Miss me, cuz!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 6 2008, 05:02 PM~11795306
> *and you still missed the point what he was trying to say.he never claimed to have a show winner he said if the one car one being all busted he should of got something.
> *


So, he's upset for not getting a junkyard-rider trophy? :dunno:


----------



## ncridahz

i have a 60 impala been working on for 2 years its not good enough for me to bring out yet, till i do i flip my lac and lifted my other one just so i can stop rushing the 60 the differance is when u ride an impala u cant go to pick n pull for parts so when u plate, or paint something it has to be a one time thing, so u have to do it right. when u have a g-body or a caddi and u fuck something up straight to pick n pull, or to bennit so he can go get it. how ever a build shouldn't take more then 4-5 years unless its staying on the trailor. 
















not finished yet but rideable


----------



## Tyrone

I'll say this, to each his own. If someone wants to bring out or ride an unfinished car, that's their right to do so. Me, I won't do that. I'll wait until the project is complete. Therefore, I won't have any excuses or have to explain why this isn't done or that is missing.

Do you, '187Pure'.


----------



## KadillakKing

wassup all...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 12:28 PM~11801749
> *Unlike you, I have something called PRIORITIES. I don't give a damn what you or anyone else thinks. At least when I had my moonroof installed I had a headliner installed right along with it. You half-ass doing shit and your excuse for it is, "At least I'm out there riding." Fuck that. Where I'm from (and at) it doesn't go down like that. Then you have a 'Fast and the Furious' steering wheel in a Cadillac?! You proclaim to know lowriding and all, well you should have known better with that steering wheel. Miss me, cuz!
> *


SEE HOW SENSITIVE THIS GUY GETS :uh: DON'T YOU THINK I WOULD HAVE GOT THE HEADLINER AND TOP DONE AT ONCE IF I HAD ALL THE MONEY AT ONCE?? I HAVE PRIORITIES TOO THAT'S WHY I HAVE TO WAIT. ATLEAST I AM GETTING IT. AND YES I AM DRIVING IT BECAUSE IT'S DRIVABLE. MY CAR DOES'NT SKIP A BEAT. AND YOU AND ALL THE OTHERS CAN TWIST MY WORDS ALL YOU WANT. I'M SURE YOU ALL CAN COMPREHEND THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE. JUST LIKE I SAID, IF THE JUNK CARS GOT A TROPHY THEN THAT'S INSANE IF THEY THOUGHT MINE WAS'NT IN THE TOP 50. THEY HOOKED PEOPLE UP THAT THEY KNEW.. FOUND THAT OUT LAST NIGHT. AND THE WHITE STEERING WHEEL WAS A SNAP DECISION BECAUSE I WAS IN THE STORE AND THE WHITE CAUGHT MY EYE. LATER ON I REGRETTED IT. SO IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE THINKS MY CAR IS GARBAGE, OH WELL.. MISS ME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 10:39 AM~11801843
> *I'll say this, to each his own. If someone wants to bring out or ride an unfinished car, that's their right to do so. Me, I won't do that. I'll wait until the project is complete. Therefore, I won't have any excuses or have to explain why this isn't done or that is missing.
> 
> Do you, '187Pure'.
> *


Funny thing is what do you say when all your peeps hang out and ride.. I hate those peeps that say I ain't bringing it out or it's in the works.. Therefore you get put in the tag along class or Imam gonna class.. ( wishing well syndrome). You personally might not . But I ride with a whole state full ,of drive there wife's Honda to shows and they have this and that for the last GD 4-5 yrs.. Imam gonna... ya my shits better, blab blab blab :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11802260
> *SEE HOW SENSITIVE THIS GUY GETS :uh:  DON'T YOU THINK I WOULD HAVE GOT THE HEADLINER AND TOP DONE AT ONCE IF I HAD ALL THE MONEY AT ONCE??  I HAVE PRIORITIES TOO THAT'S WHY I HAVE TO WAIT.  ATLEAST I AM GETTING IT.  AND YES I AM DRIVING IT BECAUSE IT'S DRIVABLE.  MY CAR DOES'NT SKIP A BEAT.  AND YOU AND ALL THE OTHERS CAN TWIST MY WORDS ALL YOU WANT.  I'M SURE YOU ALL CAN COMPREHEND THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE.  JUST LIKE I SAID, IF THE JUNK CARS GOT A TROPHY THEN THAT'S INSANE IF THEY THOUGHT MINE WAS'NT IN THE TOP 50.  THEY HOOKED PEOPLE UP THAT THEY KNEW.. FOUND THAT OUT LAST NIGHT.  AND THE WHITE STEERING WHEEL WAS A SNAP DECISION BECAUSE I WAS IN THE STORE AND THE WHITE CAUGHT MY EYE.  LATER ON I REGRETTED IT.  SO IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE THINKS MY CAR IS GARBAGE, OH WELL.. MISS ME
> *


 ya probably walks around at shows saying ya mines at home , I got this and that , bla bla . but drives a every day 4 beet-er!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 12:39 PM~11801843
> *I'll say this, to each his own. If someone wants to bring out or ride an unfinished car, that's their right to do so. Me, I won't do that. I'll wait until the project is complete. Therefore, I won't have any excuses or have to explain why this isn't done or that is missing.
> 
> Do you, '187Pure'.
> *


CHECK THIS OUT PLAYA. THE TOP AND HEADLINER WAS GRAVY BEFORE I GOT THE MOONROOF INSTALLED. EVERYBODY KNOWS YOU HAVE TO REDO THAT AFTER YOU INSTALL ONE. AND ON TOP OF THAT, I JUST GOT THE SHIT CUT. IT AINT LIKE I'VE BEEN RIDING FOR A YEAR WITH IT LIKE THAT. I JUST GOT IT DONE. AND TO TOP IT OFF, I HAV'NT REALLY BEEN RIDING MY SHIT LIKE THAT. I'M STILL TOOLING


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

LOL, you can't win in this topic


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 01:36 PM~11802334
> *ya probably walks around at shows saying ya mines at home , I got this and that , bla bla . but drives a every day 4 beet-er!!!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


NAW TYRONE'S COOL. I MUST HAVE STRUCK A NERVE THAT'S ALL. THE THING IS, IF MY CAR IS IN FAIRLY DECENT CONDITION TO PRESENT, THEN WHY NOT DRIVE. YOU CAN ADD ON AND MAKE IMPROVEMENTS AS YOU GO. EVEN MUTHAFUCKAS WITH SHOW PEICES WIND UP UPGRADING THEY SHIT CAUSE THEY MIGHT GET BORED WITH THE CURRENT CONDITION.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 11:42 AM~11802384
> *NAW TYRONE'S COOL.  I MUST HAVE STRUCK A NERVE THAT'S ALL.  THE THING IS, IF MY CAR IS IN FAIRLY DECENT CONDITION TO PRESENT, THEN WHY NOT DRIVE.  YOU CAN ADD ON AND MAKE IMPROVEMENTS AS YOU GO.  EVEN MUTHAFUCKAS WITH SHOW PEICES WIND UP UPGRADING THEY SHIT CAUSE THEY MIGHT GET BORED WITH THE CURRENT CONDITION.
> *


Ive been saying that..  Lifes to short to just sit there...

On another note I took the car out for a spin and drug a (all ready) cat under it. 13's look good but damn. I got cat gut and hair under it now. and shit's layed out. this is going to be fun... :angry: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 11:33 AM~11802302
> *Funny thing is what do you say when all your peeps hang out and ride.. I hate those peeps that say I ain't bringing it out or it's in the works.. Therefore you get put in the tag along class or Imam gonna class.. ( wishing well syndrome). You personally might not . But I ride with a whole state full ,of drive there wife's Honda to shows and they have this and that for the last GD 4-5 yrs.. Imam gonna... ya my shits better, blab blab blab :uh:
> *


That's the thing, I don't hang with anyone. I keep to myself. I'll check out whatever functions when I can.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 01:46 PM~11802429
> *Ive been saying that..    Lifes to short to just sit there...
> 
> On another note I took the car out for a spin and drug a (all ready) cat under it. 13's look good but damn. I got cat gut and hair under it now. and shit's layed out. this is going to be fun... :angry:  :banghead:  :barf:
> *


NOW WAS THAT NECESSARY :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 7 2008, 01:39 PM~11802362
> *LOL, you can't win in this topic
> *


IT'S ALL LOVE. EVEN FAMILY MEMBERS ARGUE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2008, 12:12 PM~11801609
> *this is a street car/almost show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my street car/show car and family rider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my every day car i roll this bitch over 50 miles a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale $2500 obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we hop them all. street or show you cut it to hop it
> *


VERY NICE. ESPECIALLY THE WHITE ONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Oct 7 2008, 11:57 AM~11802501-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, I don't hang with anyone. I keep to myself. I'll check out whatever functions when I can.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 11:57 AM~11802509
> *NOW WAS THAT NECESSARY :uh:
> *


Yes , I got a mess to clean up smells like cat jerky and burnt asshole!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

ONE THING I WILL SAY: IF I GET MY HANDS ON A TREY OR A FOE, I WILL MAKE THAT SUPER-SHOW AND TAKE MY TIME. IN THE MEAN TIME, I HAVE SOMETHING TO STUNT IN WHILE I'M SLOW WALKING THE OTHER ONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:02 PM~11802552
> *ONE THING I WILL SAY:  IF I GET MY HANDS ON A TREY OR A FOE, I WILL MAKE THAT SUPER-SHOW AND TAKE MY TIME.  IN THE MEAN TIME, I HAVE SOMETHING TO STUNT IN WHILE I'M SLOW WALKING THE OTHER ONE
> *


 :dunno: 

I'm working on a 49-50 or just a rat rod low. I don't want the same thing chrome out... Or a model T or A to chill in... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT IT DO DIRT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 02:08 PM~11802600
> *:dunno:
> 
> I'm working on a 49-50 or just a rat rod low. I don't want the same thing chrome out... Or a model T or A to chill in... :biggrin:
> *


  JIBBERISH


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:10 PM~11802617
> *WHAT IT DO DIRT
> *



Wutz happening! just trippin on ya'll going bac n forth..LOL...

****** I say ride till the wheels fall off!! U cant pleeze everyone!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 7 2008, 02:20 PM~11802698
> *Wutz happening! just trippin on ya'll going bac n forth..LOL...
> 
> ****** I say ride till the wheels fall off!! U cant pleeze everyone!
> *


FA SHO!


----------



## 187PURE

CLEAN ENOUGH TO ROLL THE HOOD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11802662
> * JIBBERISH
> *


 :uh: 

50-60 old car...... either a bomb or a rat rod old school layed out and nothing but motor. is that better lab coat...


----------



## 187PURE

HOW IT LOOKED BACK IN '05


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 02:33 PM~11802812
> *:uh:
> 
> 50-60 old car...... either a bomb or a rat rod old school layed out and nothing but motor. is that better lab coat...
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT. IT'S JUST THAT YOU TYPE SHIT FUCKED UP


----------



## BigPoppa

I think the root of the problem is how butt hurt you were about not getting a trophy then going on and on about how you don't need one. I'm sure you're over it now, but instead of bitchin, it should have been more about what a joke it was. That Big Bird 4-door Bu was terrible. Lots of fine lines in what "class" a car should be in. Nothing wrong with street/inprogress rides in my eyes, you got to do with what you got. Some are what I like to call "parking lot riders", the cars that are driven for the sake of being a lowrider but have absolutely no business in the show because of the shape they're in, so they park and go check out the show. You have to have respect for the people who have taken extra time and dough to be showorthy. There's more to being in a show than parking your ass and throwing up a couple folding chairs and umbrella. Save that shit for the park and BBQs.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 7 2008, 02:38 PM~11802883
> *I think the root of the problem is how butt hurt you were about not getting a trophy then going on and on about how you don't need one.  I'm sure you're over it now, but instead of bitchin, it should have been more about what a joke it was.  That Big Bird 4-door Bu was terrible.  Lots of fine lines in what "class" a car should be in.  Nothing wrong with street/inprogress rides in my eyes, you got to do with what you got.  Some are what I like to call "parking lot riders", the cars that are driven for the sake of being a lowrider but have absolutely no business in the show because of the shape they're in, so they park and go check out the show.  You have to have respect for the people who have taken extra time and dough to be showorthy.  There's more to being in a show than parking your ass and throwing up a couple folding chairs and umbrella.  Save that shit for the park and BBQs.
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU. BUT SAVE ALL THAT BUTT HURT ABOUT A PUNK ASS TROPHY. I'LL SAY IT TIL I'M BLUE IN THE FACE: THE BLIND JUDGES (IN SO MANY WORDS) TRY TO SAY THAT YELLOW MALI WAS BETTER THAN MINE.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:43 PM~11802941
> *I AGREE WITH YOU.  BUT SAVE ALL THAT BUTT HURT ABOUT A PUNK ASS TROPHY.  I'LL SAY IT TIL I'M BLUE IN THE FACE: THE BLIND JUDGES (IN SO MANY WORDS) TRY TO SAY THAT YELLOW MALI WAS BETTER THAN MINE.
> *


I'm just saying that's the way you came across, to me anyways.


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL.................All that shit looked COUNTRY as hell to me!!
That mali was garbage! Who takes the time to paint there shit YELLOW then doesn't paint under the hood, or trunk lid, or door jambs for that matter!
Maybe this was the motivation you needed to get your shit where YOU want it to be!
I got my ass handed to me a few times at a show, and it changed my whole perspective on the game, and refused to get caught slippen from then on. That was almost 10 years ago


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:43 PM~11802941
> *I AGREE WITH YOU.  BUT SAVE ALL THAT BUTT HURT ABOUT A PUNK ASS TROPHY.  I'LL SAY IT TIL I'M BLUE IN THE FACE: THE BLIND JUDGES (IN SO MANY WORDS) TRY TO SAY THAT YELLOW MALI WAS BETTER THAN MINE.
> *


politics.you watched sunday driver look when g should have won.thats why i only really like doing shows that donate the money to a cause like cancer research or soming on that line that way everyone wins in the long run


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 7 2008, 02:47 PM~11802991
> *LOL.................All that shit looked COUNTRY as hell to me!!
> That mali was garbage! Who takes the time to paint there shit YELLOW then doesn't paint under the hood, or trunk lid, or door jambs for that matter!
> Maybe this was the motivation you needed to get your shit where YOU want it to be!
> I got my ass handed to me a few times at a show, and it changed my whole perspective on the game, and refused to get caught slippen from then on. That was almost 10 years ago
> *


I KNOW! I KNOW!.. BUT THAT'S HOW RAGGEDY ****** IS. TRUST ME DAWG, I KNOW WHAT TO DO. IF MY CHIPS WERE IN PLACE YALL WOULD SEE MY VISION COME TO LIFE QUIKCER. BUT THE CHIPS AINT GETTIN THERE QUIKC ENOUGH. WHEN I GET THAT LAST MUTHAFUCCIN DOMINO, THE OTHER'S FIN' TO FALL BEAUTIFULLY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 7 2008, 02:49 PM~11803015
> *politics.you watched sunday driver look when g should have won.thats why i only really like doing shows that donate the money to a cause like cancer research or soming on that line that way everyone wins in the long run
> *


MY HOMIE WITH THE CLEAN WHITE CADDY TOLD ME THEY GIVE THE SAME GUYS TROPHIES EVERY YEAR. HE WAS LIKE "WHO KNOWS, THEY PROBLY RECYCLE THE SAME TROPHIES JUST TO SCAM MONEY CAUSE THEY ALL KNOW EACH OTHER" LOL.. DON'T MATTER THOUGH. THE STREETS ARE MY TROPHY


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 7 2008, 12:43 PM~11802941-->
> 
> 
> 
> A PUNK ASS TROPHY.  [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:55 PM~11803084
> *MY HOMIE WITH THE CLEAN WHITE CADDY TOLD ME THEY GIVE THE SAME GUYS TROPHIES EVERY YEAR.  HE WAS LIKE "WHO KNOWS, THEY PROBLY RECYCLE THE SAME TROPHIES JUST TO SCAM MONEY CAUSE THEY ALL KNOW EACH OTHER" LOL..  DON'T MATTER THOUGH.  THE STREETS ARE MY TROPHY
> *



****** still talking them trophies :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 7 2008, 02:58 PM~11803099
> ******* still talking them trophies :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST STATING THE FACTS. BOTTOM LINE THOUGH, THE SHOW WAS A JOKE TO ME. I'M A REAL RIDER. AND JUST CAUSE SOMEONE HAS A CLEAN PEICE DON'T MAKE THEM A REAL RIDER. IT HAS TO BE IMBREDDED IN YOUR SOUL


----------



## 187PURE

------------------------------------------


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 01:12 PM~11803230
> *JUST STATING THE FACTS.  BOTTOM LINE THOUGH, THE SHOW WAS A JOKE TO ME.  I'M A REAL RIDER.  AND JUST CAUSE SOMEONE HAS A CLEAN PEICE DON'T MAKE THEM A REAL RIDER.  IT HAS TO BE IMBREDDED IN YOUR SOUL
> *


'187Pure', I dedicate this song to you. James Brown-'Talking Loud And Saying Nothing'.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 03:47 PM~11803525
> *'187Pure', I dedicate this song to you. James Brown-'Talking Loud And Saying Nothing'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY CAR CAN DO THE TALKIN WHILE YOUR WALKIN WHEN IT'S COMPLETE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11802811
> *Ray Charles' hood???????*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 7 2008, 12:09 AM~11799476
> *TO HELL WITH THE HATERS 187.........THAT RIDE IS STR8 STREET. WHEN DID YOU START THAT CHAPTER?  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you ain't nuffin nice......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 7 2008, 03:51 PM~11803571
> *Ray Charles' hood???????
> *


NO YOURS. OH FORGOT, REGULAR STREET ****** AINT ALLOWED THERE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 7 2008, 03:52 PM~11803576
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you ain't nuffin nice......
> *


MY WAY CAR CLUB GET'S A LOT OF CRITISISM. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT, THEM DUDES ARE ENJOYING THEMSELVES


----------



## 187PURE

I DEDICATE THIS SONG TO TYRONE.. LIFE IS TOO SHORT
3BbUEuD4RMY&feature=related


----------



## chevy_boy

WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS...... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 7 2008, 04:07 PM~11803686
> *WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS...... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH LET'S CHANGE THE SUBJECT


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 7 2008, 02:07 PM~11803686
> *WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS...... :biggrin:
> *


Already there.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 04:20 PM~11803779
> *Already there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 03:20 PM~11803779
> *Already there.
> *


Whats up Tyrone? Man, G's book is off da hook homeboy! I got it 2 days ago and Im on pg 263! HAHA!! Definately good reading!! Holla atcha boy if u see me in Vegas homeboy! Stay Up, Peace!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 7 2008, 04:24 PM~11803816
> *Whats up Tyrone? Man, G's book is off da hook homeboy! I got it 2 days ago and Im on pg 263! HAHA!! Definately good reading!! Holla atcha boy if u see me in Vegas homeboy! Stay Up, Peace!
> *


HAVE TO AGREE. IT'S A PRETTY GOOD READ


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Oct 7 2008, 10:24 AM~11801715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ive been on lil sence may 06 became a member in dec and ive been hearing you talk all this about your car its now 08 and i still havent seen a pics of your car.do you think it will be done in the next 10 years
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you havint seen pics of my car you missed out!  I've posted many of them. If it takes another 10 years then thats what it takes to come out the way I invision it. But it won't. I'll be out summer 2009 God willing. I spend 500-1000 on the car every month, so I'll be okay. Don't worry about mine though, trust me, I live up to my name and will bacc up everything and all the criticism I give on this website. You can quote that. I've earned it. I know I come across arrogant to people on here but it is what it is. I break myself for my shit so I'm gonna be arrogant. Thats me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 10:28 AM~11801749
> *Unlike you, I have something called PRIORITIES. I don't give a damn what you or anyone else thinks. At least when I had my moonroof installed I had a headliner installed right along with it. You half-ass doing shit and your excuse for it is, "At least I'm out there riding." Fuck that. Where I'm from (and at) it doesn't go down like that. Then you have a 'Fast and the Furious' steering wheel in a Cadillac?! You proclaim to know lowriding and all, well you should have known better with that steering wheel. Miss me, cuz!
> *


This foo' whipped out the family card with a quiccness!!!! like here...bam!!!!!! he's defending his gray balls!!!!



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11802811
> *CLEAN ENOUGH TO ROLL THE HOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this ***** gotta nitro boost button on his steering wheel!!!!!! I think you jack'd that wheel off one of those racing games at chukkie cheese!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm gonna make some family and street rider cards and start sending them out to you guys!! I'm gonna make a new topic for y'all too "family card members enter here! post your dreams!!" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 7 2008, 02:24 PM~11803816
> *Whats up Tyrone? Man, G's book is off da hook homeboy! I got it 2 days ago and Im on pg 263! HAHA!! Definately good reading!! Holla atcha boy if u see me in Vegas homeboy! Stay Up, Peace!
> *


 right on!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 02:31 PM~11803897
> *If you havint seen pics of my car you missed out!  I've posted many of them. If it takes another 10 years then thats what it takes to come out the way I invision it. But it won't. I'll be out summer 2009 God willing. I spend 500-1000 on the car every month, so I'll be okay. Don't worry about mine though, trust me, I live up to my name and will bacc up everything and all the criticism I give on this website. You can quote that. I've earned it. I know I come across arrogant to people on here but it is what it is. I break myself for my shit so I'm gonna be arrogant. Thats me.
> This foo' whipped out the family card with a quiccness!!!!  like here...bam!!!!!! he's defending his gray balls!!!!
> this ***** gotta nitro boost button on his steering wheel!!!!!! I think you jack'd that wheel off one of those racing games at chukkie cheese!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 04:31 PM~11803897
> *If you havint seen pics of my car you missed out!  I've posted many of them. If it takes another 10 years then thats what it takes to come out the way I invision it. But it won't. I'll be out summer 2009 God willing. I spend 500-1000 on the car every month, so I'll be okay. Don't worry about mine though, trust me, I live up to my name and will bacc up everything and all the criticism I give on this website. You can quote that. I've earned it. I know I come across arrogant to people on here but it is what it is. I break myself for my shit so I'm gonna be arrogant. Thats me.
> This foo' whipped out the family card with a quiccness!!!!  like here...bam!!!!!! he's defending his gray balls!!!!
> this ***** gotta nitro boost button on his steering wheel!!!!!! I think think you jack'd that wheel off one of those racing games at chukkie cheese!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I HEAR YOU THOUGH. BEEN MEANING TO CHUCK IT A YEAR AGO. WHEN I GOT MY GUY TO CHANGE THE STEERING COLUMN I TOLD HIM TO LEAVE THE ORIGINAL. HE WAS LIKE "MAN I HAD TO LEAVE THE WHITE ONE, THAT THING HOT!"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 02:40 PM~11803975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you got me with that one lol!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 02:40 PM~11803978
> *I HEAR YOU THOUGH.  BEEN MEANING TO CHUCK IT A YEAR AGO.  WHEN I GOT MY GUY TO CHANGE THE STEERING COLUMN I TOLD HIM TO LEAVE THE ORIGINAL.  HE WAS LIKE "MAN I HAD TO LEAVE THE WHITE ONE, THAT THING HOT!"
> *


Yeah...Nardi's are like 100-150 cheaper on ebay...get to bid'n! chukc that stock wheel too. But I'll give you some advice, Nadi makes 3 diffrent sizes and they use the metric system (millimeters) instead of inches in diameter so make sure you cross reference before you decide to buy. Make sure you get the right size. I like the big one on caddy's myself.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 04:49 PM~11804063
> *Yeah...Nardi's are like 100-150 cheaper on ebay...get to bid'n! chukc that stock wheel too. But I'll give you some advice, Nadi makes 3 diffrent sizes and they use the metric system (millimeters) instead of inches in diameter so make sure you cross reference before you decide to buy.  Make sure you get the right size. I like the big one on caddy's myself.
> *


ONLY IF I CAN FIND IT IN WHITE. OTHERWISE, I'M GOING BACK STOCKAROONY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11804163
> *ONLY IF I CAN FIND IT IN WHITE.  OTHERWISE, I'M GOING BACK STOCKAROONY
> *


 man, are you serious? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11804179
> *man, are you serious? :uh:
> *


I'M SERIOUS AS A STROKE. I MIGHT EVEN GET ONE AND GET IT POWDER COATED WHITE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

CF: TRUE THAT ON YOUR SIGNATURE. WHEN I FIRST GOT MY MOONROOF AND COMMENCED TO DIPPIN, IT FELT LIKE A WHOLE NOTHER CAR. CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY UPGRADES


----------



## ncridahz

HOW MUCH YALL PAY FOR A TOP AND THE HEADLINER. UP IN SACRAMENTO THAY INSTALL TOPS FOR $450 AND HEADLINERS FOR $250 WHAT YOU GUYS PAY JUST CHECKING PRICES


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 7 2008, 02:07 PM~11803686
> *WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS...... :biggrin:
> *



I was thinkin of shooting out there the day of the show, not to lowride, but to check out the scene  

Depends on how this check look on Fri thoug... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 7 2008, 02:45 PM~11804023-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you got me with that one lol!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11804163
> *ONLY IF I CAN FIND IT IN WHITE.  OTHERWISE, I'M GOING BACK STOCKAROONY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 03:00 PM~11804179
> *man, are you serious? :uh:
> *


 :werd: Ya you can tell he does no work. White wheels hold tons of dirt and are hard to keep clean... Plus wood be 100 times better..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 7 2008, 02:24 PM~11803816
> *Whats up Tyrone? Man, G's book is off da hook homeboy! I got it 2 days ago and Im on pg 263! HAHA!! Definately good reading!! Holla atcha boy if u see me in Vegas homeboy! Stay Up, Peace!
> *


When I see you, I'll holler for sure! 'G's book is good!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 7 2008, 09:23 AM~11801177
> *dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!
> *


and , you are :dunno:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2008, 06:20 PM~11804333
> *HOW MUCH YALL PAY FOR A TOP AND THE HEADLINER. UP IN SACRAMENTO THAY INSTALL TOPS FOR $450 AND HEADLINERS FOR $250 WHAT YOU GUYS PAY JUST CHECKING PRICES
> *


paid 5 for my top.. n did the headliner myself.. couple six packs... few swear words.. n viktory is mine...


----------



## streetrider




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 03:35 PM~11792582
> *YEAH MAN, MY TROPHY IS THE STREETS
> *


THATS RITE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 04:20 PM~11793075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HE STR8 FUCKED THAT CADDY UP!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2008, 01:53 PM~11803587
> *NO YOURS.  OH FORGOT, REGULAR STREET ****** AINT ALLOWED THERE
> *


no busters with buckets aren't allowed!!!!!!!! shit looks like you bought it from Fred Sanford!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

how a real light blue rider is supposed to look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 04:56 PM~11805113
> *and , you are :dunno:
> *


smart and intelligent Black man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can also comb his kids hair!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA IN JAPAN :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 7 2008, 03:02 PM~11804193-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SERIOUS AS A STROKE.  I MIGHT EVEN GET ONE AND GET IT POWDER COATED WHITE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to be a str8 noob :uh: You can't powder coat wood dummie...foo wants to powder coat or paint exotic REAL woodgrain :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 03:20 PM~11804333
> *HOW MUCH YALL PAY FOR A TOP AND THE HEADLINER. UP IN SACRAMENTO THAY INSTALL TOPS FOR $450 AND HEADLINERS FOR $250 WHAT YOU GUYS PAY JUST CHECKING PRICES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 450 is good for the top, no more than 200 for a headliner anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 04:18 PM~11804805
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> :werd:  Ya you can tell he does no work. White wheels hold tons of dirt and are hard to keep clean... Plus wood be 100 times better..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
> <!--QuoteBegin-KadillakKing_@Oct 7 2008, 06:01 PM~11805705
> *paid 5 for my top.. n did the headliner myself.. couple six packs... few swear words.. n viktory is mine...
> *


your headliner looks like some wallpaper you bought from toys r us. :thumbsdown: couple of 6 paccs my ass..had to be more to the point you were drunk puttin' that shit in!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 07:02 PM~11806346
> *THATS RITE :biggrin:
> *


do u want the family or street rider card? or both?


----------



## hot wheels

WHATS UP CF?? U GOING TO VEGAS HOMEBOY?!?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 7 2008, 07:12 PM~11807106
> *WHATS UP CF?? U GOING TO VEGAS HOMEBOY?!?
> *


Nah, CF gonna pull the weenie card. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 07:54 PM~11806922
> *do u want the family or street rider card? or both?
> *


What's are those? :uh: Man, you need to cut that out. Just because building a car is far more important to you than your family, that doesn't give you the right to put down the next person beause they've chosen to put their family first. No one here has to explain themselves to you (or anyone) if they've chosen to put their family before lowriding. 

It's easy for you to sit back, point your finger, and criticize the next person because they haven't done what you've done to build your car. I applaud you, Angel, for how far you've come on it. But I wouldn't have done some of the things you've done to reach that level. Does that make me less of a "rider" because I haven't done or have chosen not to sacrifice my families well-being for the sake of being considered a "real rider"?

If I had the means to dump thousands upon thousands of dollars into my car and still maintain my household, I would. Since I don't, something has to go. Unfortuately, it's my car/lowriding. When things get better for me, I'll build my car when I want and how I want. And it won't come out until it's done. No missing parts or excuses. And if I never build a car, no one can say I didn't try.

'187Pure', not hating on you. Just replying to the comments you made and closely observing the pictures you posted. If you want a trophy, do something to your car to make judges take notice. Your car wasn't really that much different than the ones you posted pictures of. One really wasn't better than the other. Do something to your car to make the judges say, "Yeah! This lowrider is the best one out here!" Whether the streets is your "trophy" or not, get your Cadillac tight and right. That way no one can question nor do you have to make excuses.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 04:49 PM~11804063
> *Yeah...Nardi's are like 100-150 cheaper on ebay...get to bid'n! chukc that stock wheel too. But I'll give you some advice, Nadi makes 3 diffrent sizes and they use the metric system (millimeters) instead of inches in diameter so make sure you cross reference before you decide to buy.  Make sure you get the right size. I like the big one on caddy's myself.
> *


*Yep, gots to get that 390. I'd settle with the 360 but if it were me I'd only have a 390 in my Lac rida...*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 7 2008, 08:12 PM~11807106
> *WHATS UP CF?? U GOING TO VEGAS HOMEBOY?!?
> *


 fce is right, I have to weenie out. I work weekends and if I go I'll lose money. Lost money means setbacks on the car and thats not good. It's better for me to keep building. 


Have a good time homie and take your camera.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 7 2008, 10:35 PM~11808718
> *What's are those?  :uh:  Man, you need to cut that out. Just because building a car is far more important to you than your family, that doesn't give you the right to put down the next person beause they've chosen to put their family first. No one here has to explain themselves to you (or anyone) if they've chosen to put their family before lowriding.
> 
> It's easy for you to sit back, point your finger, and criticize the next person because they haven't done what you've done to build your car. I applaud you, Angel, for how far you've come on it. But I wouldn't have done some of the things you've done to reach that level. Does that make me less of a "rider" because I haven't done or have chosen not to sacrifice my families well-being for the sake of being considered a "real rider"?
> 
> If I had the means to dump thousands upon thousands of dollars into my car and still maintain my household, I would. Since I don't, something has to go. Unfortuately, it's my car/lowriding. When things get better for me, I'll build my car when I want and how I want. And it won't come out until it's done. No missing parts or excuses. And if I never build a car, no one can say I didn't try.
> 
> 
> *


Your wrong about my car being more important than my family. That would be stupid on my part. All my bills including BIG child support payments, IRS bacc taxes, health insurance, car and life insuance for me and my daughter, storage, internet and cell bills, rent, gas, utilities at home are PAID by ME before anything goes toward the rider. 

Unlike you, I am not schooled in any vocation so my way of doing thiongs is working 7 days aweek, two jobs PLUS overtime including selling shit on Ebay and Craigslist, Pomona swapmeet, garage sailes and pawnshop hustling. I don't know how many hours you work but I do know you make a good deal more than I do an hour. 

Besides me working and hustling hard, I've made BIG sacrifices including washing clothes in the sink just to save money for chrome. Thats my "trick" and how I accel.
IMO, you have no excuses and based on that long talk we had a few weeks ago, I came to the conclusion your setbacks are due to your stress and mental states due to the problems you've had rather than your income. I can understand that. Your a smat dude when it comes to Lowriding, you just lack becase of what I just mentioned. When you stop using the family card as an excuse, becuase that what it is, an excuse, embrace your growing pains and focus yourself....you'll Lowride. You've been through a lot, including devorce and seperation for your love (woman) and son. I understand that can slaow you down. I don't belive it's due to your money. You can make more money if you push yourself and get on the grind. 

People are SUPPOSED to take care of their family 1st. Lowriding is expensive, yes, give yourself 2-3 years of saving money and I guarantee you'll have a CLEAN Lowrider.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11808819
> *fce is right, I have to weenie out. I work weekends and if I go I'll lose money. Lost money means setbacks on the car and thats not good. It's better for me to keep building.
> Have a good time homie and take your camera.
> *


Three days of pay towards the car ain't gonna be a major set back. I already told you, you can ride with the Chicken Foe Fray; the Fried Ride leaves Fryday. I'm sure we can all mitigate damage to your wallet. At the very least, you'd feel good that folks enjoy your company every now and again :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2008, 02:41 PM~11793311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fix that vinyl around the opening cuzzo


----------



## Skim

quote=187PURE,Oct 6 2008, 02:20 PM~11793075]
















[/quote]
wtf is that garbage doing in here. :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11808969
> *Your wrong about my car being more important than my family. That would be stupid on my part. All my bills including BIG child support payments, IRS bacc taxes, health insurance, car and life insuance for me and my daughter, storage, internet and cell bills, rent, gas, utilities at home are PAID by ME before anything goes toward the rider.
> 
> Unlike you, I am not schooled in any vocation so my way of doing thiongs is working 7 days aweek, two jobs PLUS overtime including selling shit on Ebay and Craigslist, Pomona swapmeet, garage sailes and pawnshop hustling. I don't know how many hours you work but I do know you make a good deal more than I do an hour.
> 
> Besides me working and hustling hard, I've made BIG sacrifices including washing clothes in the sink just to save money for chrome. Thats my "trick" and how I accel.
> IMO, you have no excuses and based on that long talk we had a few weeks ago, I came to the conclusion your setbacks are due to your stress and mental states due to the problems you've had rather than your income. I can understand that. Your a smat dude when it comes to Lowriding, you just lack becase of what I just mentioned. When you stop using the family card as an excuse, becuase that what it is, an excuse, embrace your growing pains and focus yourself....you'll Lowride. You've been through a lot, including devorce and seperation for your love (woman) and son. I understand that can slaow you down. I don't belive it's due to your money. You can make more money if you push yourself and get on the grind.
> 
> People are SUPPOSED to take care of their family 1st. Lowriding is expensive, yes, give yourself 2-3 years of saving money and I guarantee you'll have a CLEAN Lowrider.
> *



CF, you are coming down a lil heavy on folks for handling their family economics. Overhead is different for different people. Some got mortgage payments, some got child support, and then others got too many kids (cough cough Dirt cough :biggrin:  ). Plus, not everyone wants to fixate two or three years of their life towards a car. If 187 wants to ride dirty and slowly do things.....cool. He's having fun....and with a name like 187PURE, you don't want him pissed off. We already know what they too cops in his town when they get mad.


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11806865
> *You have to be a str8 noob :uh: You can't powder coat wood dummie...foo wants to powder coat or paint exotic REAL woodgrain :uh:
> 450 is good for the top, no more than 200 for a headliner anywhere.
> yup
> your headliner looks like some wallpaper you bought from toys r us.  :thumbsdown: couple of 6 paccs my ass..had to be more to the point you were drunk puttin' that shit in!!
> *


thnx for da confidence booster.. we need more ppl like you in the world.... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

*Damn Crenshaw cuzz, you going in on the homies! Stall'em out G! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11806922
> *do u want the family or street rider card? or both?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 8 2008, 01:35 AM~11808718
> *What's are those?  :uh:  Man, you need to cut that out. Just because building a car is far more important to you than your family, that doesn't give you the right to put down the next person beause they've chosen to put their family first. No one here has to explain themselves to you (or anyone) if they've chosen to put their family before lowriding.
> 
> It's easy for you to sit back, point your finger, and criticize the next person because they haven't done what you've done to build your car. I applaud you, Angel, for how far you've come on it. But I wouldn't have done some of the things you've done to reach that level. Does that make me less of a "rider" because I haven't done or have chosen not to sacrifice my families well-being for the sake of being considered a "real rider"?
> 
> If I had the means to dump thousands upon thousands of dollars into my car and still maintain my household, I would. Since I don't, something has to go. Unfortuately, it's my car/lowriding. When things get better for me, I'll build my car when I want and how I want. And it won't come out until it's done. No missing parts or excuses. And if I never build a car, no one can say I didn't try.
> 
> *


NOW THAT REAL TYRONE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good mornin'!...

I know I'm hard on you guys but I'm just hard on myself too. 187's the homie and he might not do what I'd do to HIS car, but he spends money on it constantly. He could not afford that usb cable for his camera due to him spending money on his moonroof and bills. Thats respectable to me. I dont question cuzz's heart. He's an example of dedication we should all follow.

I'm not gonna apologize for anything because that family card shit I joke about IS real. However, I don't want shit twisted when it comes to 187.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Oct 7 2008, 10:41 PM~11808758-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, gots to get that 390.  I'd settle with the 360 but if it were me I'd only have a 390 in my Lac rida...*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 390 is the shizzznit for the caddy. 360 for the gbody's though. Don't forget the matching gear knob either
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Oct 8 2008, 03:22 AM~11809701
> *Damn Crenshaw cuzz, you going in on the homies! Stall'em out G!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't worry, you'll get your turn!!!! I'm sure you fools when ALL give me mine when the time comes too


----------



## TRUDAWG

sometimes you just have to get that fire in your belly, when it comes to knocking this shit out. It comes and it goes, when other life changing shit takes precident, there is nothing you can do about it.
Took me 3 years to get my shit back on the road, from personal and financial setbacks. 
It is what it is!
Finish your shit, then talk shit!! :nono: hno: hno:


----------



## Skim

Shit I know its taking a while to get my 61 rag finished and after that one I have my other 61 rag to do and after that the 59 hard top but I dont set a time frame I just limit myself to one car at a time and I constantly hustle on top of working 50-60 hours a week which pays my mortgage and bills, Im constantly on ebay selling parts, flipping buckets I buy cheap and slang them for a few extra hundred here and there, making them big body extended skirts, being on the grind, parting out 4 door impalas and crushing the rest but then again, I dont have kids so my situation is a little different from other peoples but every hustle, every little come up I accomplish, I put the ends into my rag. 
I also try to do as much of the work I can myself. You just got to get that hustle in you, even if it means doing the work yourself or thru the homie hook up. You just gotta be about it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 7 2008, 05:20 PM~11804333
> *HOW MUCH YALL PAY FOR A TOP AND THE HEADLINER. UP IN SACRAMENTO THAY INSTALL TOPS FOR $450 AND HEADLINERS FOR $250 WHAT YOU GUYS PAY JUST CHECKING PRICES
> *


IT'S AROUND THAT AMOUNT HERE IN PHILLY. THE HEADLINER IS ABOUT $50 TO$100 CHEAPER THOUGH, DEPENDING ON WHERE YOU GO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11804805
> *:werd:  Ya you can tell he does no work. White wheels hold tons of dirt and are hard to keep clean... Plus wood be 100 times better..
> *


I DO MY OWN WORK + I'M OUT FOR LOOKS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 7 2008, 09:09 PM~11806446
> *how a real light blue rider is supposed to look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


IT AINT YOURS SO WHY YOU DISPLAYING IT?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2008, 09:19 AM~11810831
> *IT AINT YOURS SO WHY YOU DISPLAYING IT?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 8 2008, 12:35 AM~11808718
> *'187Pure', not hating on you. Just replying to the comments you made and closely observing the pictures you posted. If you want a trophy, do something to your car to make judges take notice. Your car wasn't really that much different than the ones you posted pictures of. One really wasn't better than the other. Do something to your car to make the judges say, "Yeah! This lowrider is the best one out here!" Whether the streets is your "trophy" or not, get your Cadillac tight and right. That way no one can question nor do you have to make excuses.
> *


AND YOU MISSED MY POINT. IF YOU'RE SAYING MY CADDY LOOKS LIKE THAT MALIBU THAN SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH YOU.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2008, 02:40 AM~11809433
> *fix that vinyl around the opening cuzzo
> *


YOU THINK I'M GONNA LEAVE IT LIKE THAT?? THAT'S RIGHT AFTER I GOT IT INSTALLED. I HAVE OTHER BILLS, THAT'S WHY IT'S NOT DONE YET.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11810923
> *YOU THINK I'M GONNA LEAVE IT LIKE THAT??  THAT'S RIGHT AFTER I GOT IT INSTALLED.  I HAVE OTHER BILLS, THAT'S WHY IT'S NOT DONE YET.
> *


Man I wasnt clowning you and that dont cost money to fix. All you need is a razor blade and some adhesive to clean that up. Thats just rush job laziness on behalf of the installer.


----------



## TRUDAWG

struck a nerve :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 07:21 PM~11806572
> *YEA IN JAPAN :biggrin:
> *


I gotta make my money homie!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 8 2008, 07:08 AM~11810289
> *Good mornin'!...
> 
> I know I'm hard on you guys but I'm just hard on myself too. 187's the homie and he might not do what I'd do to HIS car, but he spends money on it constantly. He could not afford that usb cable for his camera due to him spending money on his moonroof and bills. Thats respectable to me. I dont question cuzz's heart. He's an example of dedication we should all follow.
> 
> I'm not gonna apologize for anything because that family card shit I joke about IS real. However, I don't want shit twisted when it comes to 187.
> *


WHY ARE YOU HARD ON FOOLS WHEN YOU HAVEN'T BUILT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2008, 10:39 AM~11810967
> *Man I wasnt clowning you and that dont cost money to fix. All you need is a razor blade and some adhesive to clean that up. Thats just rush job laziness on behalf of the installer.
> *


NAW, SEE WHAT HAPPENED WAS THE INSTALLER OF THE MOONROOF NOTICED THAT THE GUY WHO DID THE VINYL TOP A YEAR AGO DID'NT REMOVE THE OLD TOP (BEING LAZY). SO MY MOONROOF INSTALLER COULD'NT REALLY SALVAGE THAT TOP. HE DID WHAT HE COULD WITH IT. ANYWAY, IT'S GETTING DONE ASAP. I KNOW YOU WERE'NT CLOWNING. JUST STATING MY CASE.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 10:42 AM~11810988
> *struck a nerve :dunno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2008, 08:19 AM~11810831
> *IT AINT YOURS SO WHY YOU DISPLAYING IT?
> *


dumb ***** it was mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sold that bitch before it hit the street!!!!! that's why I can eat steak evberynite and not cup o'noodles!! ol' busta ass myway special!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11655162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEED I SAY MORE....................


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 8 2008, 11:13 AM~11811201
> *dumb ***** it was mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sold that bitch before it hit the street!!!!!  that's why I can eat steak evberynite and not cup o'noodles!! ol' busta ass myway special!!!!!!!!
> *


SAY THAT TO THEIR FACE


----------



## TRUDAWG

What's the deal with MY-WAY, did I miss the joke? :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 12:15 PM~11811720
> *What's the deal with MY-WAY, did I miss the joke? :dunno:
> *


****** BE CLOWNING THEIR RIDES BECAUSE OF THEIR CONDITION. ALL OF 'EM AINT BAD THOUGH


----------



## TRUDAWG

whats the condition???


----------



## NIMSTER64

*HALLOWEEN IS GOING TO SUCK THIS YEAR*


----------



## TRUDAWG

Nim............when u coming back to the M???


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 12:21 PM~11811782
> *whats the condition???
> *


SOME OF THE CARS I SEEN WERE SUSPECT. BUT SOME WERE OK


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2008, 09:14 AM~11810783
> *Shit I know its taking a while to get my 61 rag finished and after that one I have my other 61 rag to do and after that the 59 hard top but I dont set a time frame I just limit myself to one car at a time and I constantly hustle on top of working 50-60 hours a week which pays my mortgage and bills, Im constantly on ebay selling parts, flipping buckets I buy cheap and slang them for a few extra hundred here and there, making them big body extended skirts, being on the grind, parting out 4 door impalas and crushing the rest but then again, I dont have kids so my situation is a little different from other peoples but every hustle, every little come up I accomplish, I put the ends into my rag.
> I also try to do as much of the work I can myself. You just got to get that hustle in you, even if it means doing the work yourself or thru the homie hook up. You just gotta be about it.
> *


Thats what its about right there


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11811201
> *dumb ***** it was mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sold that bitch before it hit the street!!!!!  that's why I can eat steak evberynite and not cup o'noodles!! ol' busta ass myway special!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

*SKEET "NEVA EVA C.C." * *STREET RIDER*


----------



## chevy_boy

*ROD GHETTO BOYS C.C. *









*DOE DOE GHETTO BOYS C.C. *









*STREET RIDAS!!!!*


----------



## chevy_boy

*SAM GHETTO FABULOUS *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 AM~11811737
> ******* BE CLOWNING THEIR RIDES BECAUSE OF THEIR CONDITION.  ALL OF 'EM AINT BAD THOUGH
> *



I've seen "my way", they got some pretty cool cars!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 4 2008, 06:17 PM~11779189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS......... :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 8 2008, 12:49 AM~11809468
> *CF, you are coming down a lil heavy on folks for handling their family economics. Overhead is different for different people. Some got mortgage payments, some got child support, and then others got too many kids (cough cough Dirt cough  :biggrin:   ). Plus, not everyone wants to fixate two or three years of their life towards a car. If 187 wants to ride dirty and slowly do things.....cool. He's having fun....and with a name like 187PURE, you don't want him pissed off. We already know what they too cops in his town when they get mad.
> *



Hey U right bout that! :angry: I'm bout to sell some of these bastards!!
Then I could have me a tight azz lo-lo!

Any ya'll need some kids? they good for write offs! I got five young soljhaz, 2 look like they might be sports worthy, 2 of them of them got booksmartz, but the last one takes after his momma so he going for 1/2 price! 

Serious inquries only! no tire kiccers! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 8 2008, 09:14 AM~11811214
> *NEED I SAY MORE....................
> *


Yes you do!!

I called and it seems your just a parts person behind the counter... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 8 2008, 08:19 AM~11810831-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT AINT YOURS SO WHY YOU DISPLAYING IT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He always does.. Hes the one upper parts bolt-er onner!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 8 2008, 09:13 AM~11811201
> *dumb ***** it was mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sold that bitch before it hit the street!!!!!  that's why I can eat steak evberynite and not cup o'noodles!! ol' busta ass myway special!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: have not herd that one before..Steak is cheap.. I eat Kobe Beef.. one up that!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

tight pics Chevy Boy!! Anymore??
I remember skeet used to get clowned on back in the day on cali-swanging then he came out hard as hell, and stayed that way


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 8 2008, 12:19 PM~11812916
> *tight pics Chevy Boy!! Anymore??
> I remember skeet used to get clowned on back in the day on cali-swanging then he came out hard as hell, and stayed that way
> *


I'LL SEE IF I CAN DIG UP MORE.........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:12 AM~11811188
> *NAW, SEE WHAT HAPPENED WAS THE INSTALLER OF THE MOONROOF NOTICED THAT THE GUY WHO DID THE VINYL TOP A YEAR AGO DID'NT REMOVE THE OLD TOP (BEING LAZY).  SO MY MOONROOF INSTALLER COULD'NT REALLY SALVAGE THAT TOP.  HE DID WHAT HE COULD WITH IT.  ANYWAY, IT'S GETTING DONE ASAP.  I KNOW YOU WERE'NT CLOWNING.  JUST STATING MY CASE.
> *


Right, right....


----------



## chevy_boy

*G-LYTE GHETTO FABULOUS *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 7 2008, 08:11 PM~11806465
> *smart and intelligent Black man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can also comb his kids hair!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

You idiot


----------



## chevy_boy

*GUESS WHO THIS IS.............. *:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 8 2008, 09:11 AM~11811186
> *WHY ARE YOU HARD ON FOOLS WHEN YOU HAVEN'T BUILT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 fucc u freckles!!! i was dippin the m.c. while you we're movin your ass to the country!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Always liked g-lytes cars.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin' crip?


----------



## cripn8ez

hello fuccers how u cats been i c its still a lot of talk on here :angry: 

man ive been putting my caprice together (cripn8ez) for like 4 yrs now but i have been lolly gaging cuzz of my other cars  but as long as u have the love for ur ride and the lowrider communuty its all gravy baby..


i didnt read all that shit u cats typed so i might missed a few things but



GET YOUR HAND OUT MY POCCET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


J/K


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 8 2008, 12:07 PM~11812809
> *Yes you do!!
> 
> I called and it seems your just a parts person behind the counter...  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"does it have AC???"

lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 8 2008, 04:24 PM~11813621
> *whats hatnin' crip?
> *



west good my true blue loco????????  


i cant wait till ur car comes out cuz its gonna crush fools real talk man its tight!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

whoop whoop my bruthaz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 AM~11811737
> ******* BE CLOWNING THEIR RIDES BECAUSE OF THEIR CONDITION.  ALL OF 'EM AINT BAD THOUGH
> *



Know what club be having heat! South Side


Never seen anything under top notch from them...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi get your ass out my thread or get banned!! Angel stop acting stupid


----------



## Skim

That's the business




> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 8 2008, 01:49 PM~11813265
> *G-LYTE  GHETTO FABULOUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 8 2008, 02:14 PM~11813532
> *GUESS WHO THIS IS.............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I went to Charles house and saw that ride after the "1st" paint job lol. :biggrin: Thats the best there is right there! OG was cool as hell too, even fired up wit yo boy :yes: 
I learned a lot about being patient and doing shit the "right way" that day  Shout out to all my "I" homies! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 8 2008, 01:25 PM~11813633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "does it have AC???"
> 
> lol
> *


real talk... I really did call... i need sum OG air parts.. :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 8 2008, 02:14 PM~11813532
> *GUESS WHO THIS IS.............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


og ***** Charles puttin in work with house shoes on. Keepin it hood like a muthafucka


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

the blond's gonna be full of these next summer!!!..


----------



## TRUDAWG

So besides me, Tyrone, and FCE, who's coming to Vegas??


----------



## drasticbean

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11813532
> *GUESS WHO THIS IS.............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHECK OUT HIS GLASSHOUSE IN THIS '96 VIDEO


----------



## Dozierman

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 02:40 AM~11819382
> *the blond's gonna be full of these next summer!!!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i bet you have to pay them to ride in yo shit lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 9 2008, 08:07 AM~11820730
> *yea i bet you have to pay them to ride in yo shit lol
> *


He's balling and paying out for everything else.. :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 8 2008, 11:40 PM~11819382
> *the blond's gonna be full of these next summer!!!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I HOPE NOT LOOKIN LIKE THAT.......* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 8 2008, 05:33 PM~11815949
> *I went to Charles house and saw that ride after the "1st" paint job lol.  :biggrin:  Thats the best there is right there! OG was cool as hell too, even fired up wit yo boy  :yes:
> I learned a lot about being patient and doing shit the "right way" that day    Shout out to all my "I" homies!  :biggrin:
> *


Yep one of the realest ****** out there and will tell you like it is...


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Bigthangs

> THE OG'S THEMSELVES...OOOG CHARLES CLAYTON & CUDA (FOUNDER OF THE I.C.C)


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2008, 09:58 AM~11811581
> *SAY THAT TO THEIR FACE
> *


do all the time!! nobody fucks with me!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 8 2008, 11:50 AM~11812670
> *SAM GHETTO FABULOUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and what shop built that car...............................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 8 2008, 11:40 PM~11819382
> *the blond's gonna be full of these next summer!!!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not the way you look they won't be!!!!!!!!!!!! you look like a ****** version of those sea monkeys on the back of the comic books!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 8 2008, 06:44 PM~11816623
> *real talk... I really did call... i need sum OG air parts.. :angry:
> *


no you didn't!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 9 2008, 11:09 AM~11822166-->
> 
> 
> 
> and what shop built that car...............................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your uncles , and you washed it like a good detail parts counter person when it was done right.. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 11:15 AM~11822219
> *not the way you look they won't be!!!!!!!!!!!!  you look like a ****** version of those sea monkeys on the back of the comic books!!!!!
> 
> *


You Don't miss a taco or two do you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

post your raggedy roadmaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 11:25 AM~11822307
> *post your raggedy roadmaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


My motors chroming along and got the stainless pipes and mufflers done.. Need to order pulleys , BMH OG set-up , lots of stuff. No paint or interior just all stock and chrome undies on this one.. shit kids cannot tear up or pic at...

I also rebuilt the heads , and intake, so I get up to 30mpg on 14's , 20mpg on the 13's..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 11:15 AM~11822219
> *not the way you look they won't be!!!!!!!!!!!!  you look like a ****** version of those sea monkeys on the back of the comic books!!!!!
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2008, 11:49 AM~11822553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 9 2008, 11:31 AM~11822366
> *My motors chroming along and got the stainless pipes and mufflers done.. Need to order pulleys ,  BMH OG set-up ,  lots of stuff. No paint or interior just all stock and chrome undies on this one.. shit kids cannot tear up or pic at...
> 
> I also rebuilt the heads , and intake, so I get up to 30mpg on 14's , 20mpg on the 13's..
> *


still garbage......................


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 02:16 PM~11822822
> *still garbage......................
> *


SCOTTY-LOC!! POST YOUR CURRENT RIDER BABY. SHOW US HOW IT'S DONE BIG BABY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11566656
> *MODS PLEASE REMOVE THIS WHOLE DAMN TOPIC.  IT AINT WORTH SHIT NO MORE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

I THINK I'MA GET ME A BOTTLE OF THUNDERBIRD TONIGHT. MIX IN SOME GRAPE KOOLAID


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 11:09 AM~11822166
> *and what shop built that car...............................
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 02:31 PM~11822955
> *:biggrin:
> *


FRUSTRATION ON MY PART


----------



## 187PURE

AAWWW SHIT!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

FUCC YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 9 2008, 12:35 PM~11822986
> *AAWWW SHIT!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0S7_BylsBw :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 9 2008, 11:31 AM~11822366
> *My motors chroming along and got the stainless pipes and mufflers done.. Need to order pulleys ,  BMH OG set-up ,  lots of stuff. No paint or interior just all stock and chrome undies on this one.. shit kids cannot tear up or pic at...
> 
> I also rebuilt the heads , and intake, so I get up to 30mpg on 14's , 20mpg on the 13's..
> *


why would anyone do that to a roadmaster?? :uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 12:37 PM~11822997
> *FUCC YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS WRONG....
:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 9 2008, 02:38 PM~11823011
> *WHATS WRONG....
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


his hoodrat dumped him


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Here's something good you might not know about...

Isaac Haye's: Hung Up On My Baby


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 02:38 PM~11823009
> *why would anyone do that to a roadmaster?? :uh:
> *


THE OLDMEN PLAYING CHECKERS ON THE CORNER USE THEM FOR TAXI HACKING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 02:42 PM~11823050
> *Here's something good you might not know about...
> 
> Isaac Haye's: Hung Up On My Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GETO BOYS- MIND PLAYIN TRICKS ON ME :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

thats the jam!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Mr. Hayes did so much GOOD stuff I don't hear people bump....

"I took u out the ghetto but I could not take the ghetto out of you":
p2gY-fVnx8E&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 02:52 PM~11823148
> *Mr. Hayes did so much GOOD stuff I don't hear people bump....
> 
> "I took u out the ghetto but I could not take the ghetto out of you":
> p2gY-fVnx8E&feature=related
> *


BLACK FOLKS HAD BIG FUN BACK IN THE DAY. BOOGYING WITH AFROS


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 9 2008, 12:32 PM~11822962
> *I THINK I'MA GET ME A BOTTLE OF THUNDERBIRD TONIGHT.  MIX IN SOME GRAPE KOOLAID
> *


Gawtdamn this ****** said thunderbird!!! lol
I remember we used get night-train and mix it with coke, drink that shit all day out of a squeeze bottle and be fucked up in school!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 9 2008, 12:42 PM~11823038
> *his hoodrat dumped him
> *


she still with me...most loyal hoodie I've ever been with. ghetto as fucc though. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 03:10 PM~11823341
> *she still with me...most loyal hoodie I've ever been with. ghetto as fucc though. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD HOMIES & OTHERS LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  
CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 12:38 PM~11823009
> *why would anyone do that to a roadmaster?? :uh:
> *


In the thread shits tighter then any you fools got!!!!!!!!!! And 3 are black ryders... :0


----------



## cripn8ez

MY OLD ROADMASTER











MY CAPRICE B 4 I REDONE THE HOLE CAR










FRESH OUT BOUT 3 MOS..










MY 79 CUTTY WITH CAPRICE (CRIPN8EZ)










I KNOW THIS AINT A RIDER BUT MY STANG WHO WANNA RACE


















YEAH I HAD AN RV TOO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 9 2008, 12:30 PM~11822945
> *SCOTTY-LOC!!  POST YOUR CURRENT RIDER BABY.  SHOW US HOW IT'S DONE BIG BABY!! :thumbsup:
> *


I'm still retired! when you fools have clean shit then I'll build something!!!!!!! for now the 64 is collecting dust!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 12:38 PM~11823009
> *why would anyone do that to a roadmaster?? :uh:
> *


a Buford that's why!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 9 2008, 02:22 PM~11824023
> *
> YEAH I HAD AN RV TOO
> *


 i got another picture of your rv...can i show it???


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 11:15 AM~11822219
> *not the way you look they won't be!!!!!!!!!!!!  you look like a ****** version of those sea monkeys on the back of the comic books!!!!!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: I can't get enough of this! :roflmao: This s'mugg looks like he's been sucking on lemons his whole life! :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 06:12 PM~11824529
> *i got another picture of your rv...can i show it???
> *



WHAT PIC U GOT CUZZO? :uh: 
























































KNOCC UR SELF OUT....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2008, 06:14 PM~11824547
> *:roflmao: I can't get enough of this!  :roflmao:  This s'mugg looks like he's been sucking on lemons his whole life!  :roflmao:
> *



:0 THATS MY HOMIE :angry:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:20 PM~11824592
> *:0 THATS MY HOMIE  :angry:
> *


It's all good, cuz! Angel and I are cool like the other side of the pillow.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2008, 03:14 PM~11824547
> *:roflmao: I can't get enough of this!  :roflmao:  This s'mugg looks like he's been sucking on lemons his whole life!  :roflmao:
> *


at least I aint got gray balls!!!! go fix your lowrider bike!!


thats pic was taken at piomona swap meet, hot as hell that day....i like that pic


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:19 PM~11824587
> *WHAT PIC U GOT CUZZO? :uh:
> KNOCC UR SELF OUT....
> *


 naw..i don't want no one to peep in yo'house!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 03:34 PM~11824715
> *at least I aint got gray balls!!!! go fix you lowrider bike!!
> thats pic was taken at piomona swap meet, hot as hell that day....i like that pic
> *


Awww, Angel, stop being a sour puss!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2008, 03:36 PM~11824733
> *Awww, Angel, stop being a sour puss!
> *



live up to what it says under your avater!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2008, 03:36 PM~11824733
> *Awww, Angel, stop being a sour puss!
> *


 and stop using our governors!!! :angry:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 03:37 PM~11824746
> *live up to what it says under your avater!!!! :buttkick:
> *


What's an 'avater'? You mean 'avitar'? Spellcheck is a good friend.


----------



## Malibudeville

Ty u rollin through this Sunday?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11824755
> *and stop using our governors!!! :angry:
> *


What are you talking about? That day at the Pomona Swapmeet, the sun must've fried up what little brains you had left. Because you're not making any sense.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2008, 06:29 PM~11824676
> *It's all good, cuz! Angel and I are cool like the other side of the pillow.
> *



I KNOW LOCO IM JUST FUCCING WITH U........  


PILLOW THING FUNNY


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Malibudeville_@Oct 9 2008, 03:40 PM~11824774
> *Ty u rollin through this Sunday?
> *


I'm going to try, but ends ain't meeting. You have any extra wristbands.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 06:34 PM~11824723
> *naw..i don't want no one to peep in yo'house!
> *


HAHA U GOT JOKES MOFO ITS BIGGER THEN UR HOUSE


----------



## Malibudeville

Sh#@ I wish. I said f it and bought my ticket already. :angry:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Malibudeville_@Oct 9 2008, 03:44 PM~11824803
> *Sh#@ I wish.  I said f it and bought my ticket already. :angry:
> *


How much were they?


----------



## Malibudeville

40


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Oct 9 2008, 03:39 PM~11824765-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's an 'avater'? You mean 'avitar'? Spellcheck is a good friend.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> take your own advice!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(virtual_reality)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 03:40 PM~11824774
> *Ty u rollin through this Sunday?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why you change your name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 03:41 PM~11824776
> *What are you talking about? That day at the Pomona Swapmeet, the sun must've fried up what little brains you had left. Because you're not making any sense.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop using our real names...dang...me and snowman and dbl-v gonna have to tuff'n you up!!!! softy the blaccman :uh:
> 
> I hope you got your digi cam ready for vegas??????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:44 PM~11824800
> *HAHA U GOT JOKES MOFO ITS BIGGER THEN UR HOUSE
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 03:53 PM~11824890
> *take your own advice!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(virtual_reality)
> why you change your name?
> stop using our real names...dang...me and snowman and dbl-v gonna have to tuff'n you up!!!! softy the blaccman :uh:
> 
> I hope you got your digi cam ready for vegas??????
> 
> *


 :uh: You're a dumb-ass.


----------



## Malibudeville

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 03:53 PM~11824890
> *  why you change your name?
> 
> *



What up CF? Just felt like a change. Only I didnt know a mod would hook me up so like a dumbass i created a new account. :angry: Whats up with the blonde? U coming up this weekend? I know how u feel about lrm shows.


----------



## TRUDAWG

why buy a ticket, can't you go down there friday or sat and buy a wrist band??


----------



## Malibudeville

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11825576
> *why buy a ticket, can't you go down there friday or sat and buy a wrist band??
> *


  but my lady was tryin to hook me up and got em online.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11825576
> *why buy a ticket, can't you go down there friday or sat and buy a wrist band??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I just saved a lot on my insurance by switching to Geico :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Oct 9 2008, 04:04 PM~11825009-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: You're a dumb-ass.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you buy a camera for the show?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Malibudeville_@Oct 9 2008, 04:58 PM~11825476
> *What up CF?  Just felt like a change.  Only I didnt know a mod would hook me up so like a dumbass i created a new account. :angry:    Whats up with the blonde?  U coming up this weekend? I know how u feel about  lrm shows.
> *


I'm saving up for my next move which is assembly of the front clip and doors. then it's off to my painter so he can color sand and polish it. He's already been paid to do it so that's easy on me. The paint has been curing for over a year so it's gonna be a hard and wet finish. After that I'm gonna start putting on all the moldings and chrome of which I already have most of. Still need a few moldings though. Then it's off to Walt Prey in for striping and gold leaf. After that...I don't know yet. 

No vegas for me. I'd rather work so I can continue to finance the car. The shows we'll always be there when I'm ready. I don't really have a problem with LRM shows too much anymore, I actually think Joe is changing things for the better, well, with the magazine he is anyway. I'll go to them when the time comes which will be soon. 

Whats up with the cad?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 05:27 PM~11825683
> *Did you buy a camera for the show?
> I'm saving up for my next move which is assembly of the front clip and doors. then it's off to my painter so he can color sand and polish it. He's already been paid to do it so that's easy on me. The paint has been curing for over a year so it's gonna be a hard and wet finish. After that I'm gonna start putting on all the moldings and chrome of which I already have most of. Still need a few moldings though. Then it's off to Walt Prey in for striping and gold leaf. After that...I don't know yet.
> 
> No vegas for me. I'd rather work so I can continue to finance the car. The shows we'll always be there when I'm ready. I don't really have a problem with LRM shows too much anymore, I actually think Joe is changing things for the better, well, with the magazine he is anyway. I'll go to them when the time comes which will be soon.
> 
> Whats up with the cad?
> *


No. I didn't buy a camera for the show. Blew head gasket on my car. Have to fix that. I may not attend the show now.

It's good you're making progress on your car. So, will it be done before, by, or after New Year? Is the sway bay mounted on the rear yet?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2008, 05:33 PM~11825728
> *No. I didn't buy a camera for the show. Blew head gasket on my car. Have to fix that. I may not attend the show now.
> 
> It's good you're making progress on your car. So, will it be done before, by, or after New Year? Is the sway bay mounted on the rear yet?
> *


Thats sucks about the engine, good thing you got mechanic skills. Try to go to the show or else your gonna feel like shit. It's worth the money. OR roll in with fce.

Car won't be done till next show season..late Spring if I can maintain. I have to drop around 10K more to get it right so it's gonna be a challenge but I'm determined. I'm gonna let the hydraulic shop do the "southside" sway bar, It requires some bending and other shit that I don't like. I'll let whomever is going to lift the car deal with that. Maybe Tommy. I also need to get back with Andy Lodi (Adex) so he can get me a skid plate for my cross member since the car is going to lay frame. 6's in front, 8's in bacc...no extended a arms, 3 switches. FB/pancake.


----------



## Tyrone

Going to work on my car Saturday at work. 'FCE' called me earlier today. If he has any extra wristbands.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 04:45 PM~11824240
> *I'm still retired!  when you fools have clean shit then I'll build something!!!!!!!  for now the 64 is collecting dust!!!!!!
> *


FOOL YOU AINT GOT SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 05:34 PM~11824715
> *at least I aint got gray balls!!!! go fix your lowrider bike!!
> thats pic was taken at piomona swap meet, hot as hell that day....i like that pic
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

TRU!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 06:57 AM~11829461
> *FOOL YOU AINT GOT SHIT
> *


 :0 

You just now figured that out. he drives a pathfinder and is a parts counter person at his uncles shop. every once in a while he turns a nut here and there..


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe, and whatitbelike!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 10 2008, 09:26 AM~11829590
> *whatupdoe, and whatitbelike!!!
> *


sittin at work with a hangover. knowing i was wrong for drinking that Ol E


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 06:57 AM~11829461
> *FOOL YOU AINT GOT SHIT
> *


i'd rather have nothing than roll a bucket!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 10 2008, 07:18 AM~11829555
> *:0
> 
> You just now figured that out. he drives a pathfinder and is a parts counter person at his uncles shop. every once in a while he turns a nut here and there..
> *


the only thing you own are zebras!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 18 2008, 09:47 AM~11634665
> *FUCK THE LAKERS!!!!
> 
> OH SHIT... I TAKE THAT BACK :roflmao:
> *


fuck you and a white steering wheel!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 08:12 AM~11829880
> *sittin at work with a hangover.  knowing i was wrong for drinking that Ol E
> *


man you straight killen me with all this thunderbird and ole e talk!!! You know that shit is poison right....lol :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:37 AM~11830544
> *the only thing you own are zebras!!!!!!
> *


Drive to Vegas Sat and have a drink w/ me and Ty


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 10 2008, 09:45 AM~11830634
> *Drive to Vegas Sat and have a drink w/ me and Ty
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11830671

click here and fuck up fundi's threads how he fucks up ours!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11830618
> *man you straight killen me with all this thunderbird and ole e talk!!! You know that shit is poison right....lol :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW. I'MA START BACK DRINKING GANGSTA GUMBO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WAKE UP BROTHERS AND SISTERS!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WAKE UP ******!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:50 AM~11830684
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11830671
> 
> click here and fuck up fundi's threads how he fucks up ours!!!!
> *


not gonna disrespect their club's thread over Fundi's punk ass. I'm sure that's something HE wouldn't understand but YOU should


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11830714
> *I KNOW.  I'MA START BACK DRINKING GANGSTA GUMBO
> *


Man I'm a straight alchie...........i drink Vodka and diet coke! That shit is the bomb, and will have u sittin right in no time


----------



## 187PURE

I'M THINKING BOUT GRABBING THIS










NARDI


----------



## 187PURE

AND YES ANGEL, I'M GETTING THE MAWFUCKA PAINTED WHITE


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 11:52 AM~11831102
> *I'M THINKING BOUT GRABBING THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NARDI
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

FUCK IT. I'M LEAVING EARLY SO I CAN SIP ON SOME BREW AND KILL THIS HANGOVER

AND OH YEAH => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYhhlanwpsk


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 10:54 AM~11831119
> *AND YES ANGEL, I'M GETTING THE MAWFUCKA PAINTED WHITE
> *


 you gotta be a stupid muthafucca to do that :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 12:26 PM~11831804
> *you gotta be a stupid muthafucca to do that :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:50 AM~11830684
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11830671
> 
> click here and fuck up fundi's threads how he fucks up ours!!!!
> *


what did I do. I'm not dissing your famly or calling you out your name. You sound childish. the only problem with this thread is you. go back and look at the post and see who did what.. i yet said anything negative about any ones club or personal stuff.. like I said the problem is you. you need to kick rocks and be gone....


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A STR8T BANGER THAT I ALWAYS HIT SWITCHES TO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 02:26 PM~11831804
> *you gotta be a stupid muthafucca to do that :uh:
> *


I'M JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU DAWG. BUT ON THE REAL, THE WOODGRAIN MATCHES THE DASH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11831102
> *I'M THINKING BOUT GRABBING THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NARDI
> *


 :0 Nice 

I'm still thinking a old buick one or chain... ( talk shit)......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 10 2008, 03:05 PM~11832096
> *:0 Nice
> 
> I'm still thinking a old buick one or chain...  ( talk shit)......
> *


CHAIN STEERING WHEEL :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 10 2008, 12:34 PM~11831872
> *what did I do. I'm not dissing your famly or calling you out your name. You sound childish. the only problem with this thread is you. go back and look at the post and see who did what.. i yet said anything negative about any ones club or personal stuff.. like I said the problem is you. you need to kick rocks and be gone....
> *


funny how the table turns when it's time for your punishment!!! you can dish it out but you can't take it!!! this got thread got fucked up when your uncle tom ass came in here flashing your yam tits like you were at mardi gras!!!! I hope you do make it out to L. A. so I can kick the shit out of you!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 12:39 PM~11831912
> *I'M JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU DAWG.  BUT ON THE REAL, THE WOODGRAIN MATCHES THE DASH
> *


I think you might wanna sell that car and start over....sell it to Tyrone. And don't waste the money on dope or booze either.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 10 2008, 09:45 AM~11830634
> *Drive to Vegas Sat and have a drink w/ me and Ty
> *


That's right!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

trudawg, i think you were looking for this a long time ago, they are rare for non-ss's...

ebay# 320308219388


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 12:26 PM~11831804
> *you gotta be a stupid muthafucca to do that :uh:
> *


X3! That'll look super stupid! :twak:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11833311
> *I think you might wanna sell that car and start over....sell it to Tyrone. And don't waste the money on dope or booze either.
> *


 :uh: :nono: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 10 2008, 12:38 PM~11831900
> *HERE'S A STR8T BANGER THAT I ALWAYS HIT SWITCHES TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Azz feat. Snoop Dogg-'Wrong Idea'


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

buy a camera for the show...their cheap at walmart. you've been on layitlow since 2002 w/o a camera  i know u would take good pics


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"D" sell your bucket and start and over!!! sell it and fly out here and we'll find you something clean and you can go from there!!! you come out here I'll give you some 13's for free with tires!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 05:41 PM~11834138
> *"D" sell your bucket and start and over!!!  sell it and fly out here and we'll find you something clean and you can go from there!!!  you come out here I'll give you some 13's for free with tires!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!
> *


 x2, 

I'll hook u up with some shit to


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 06:02 PM~11834238
> *x2,
> 
> I'll hook u up with some shit to
> *


let the real car builders speak please!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11834535
> *let the real car builders speak please!!!!!!
> *


please....

fundi's done more shit in the last week than you have in the last five years!!!!! I cant wait till he comes to L.A. and slaps your old Geritol ass!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 05:12 PM~11833966
> *buy a camera for the show...their cheap at walmart. you've been on layitlow since 2002 w/o a camera   i know u would take good pics
> *


Don't have any money to buy a camera. I've taken pictures and posted them before.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 07:04 PM~11834602
> *please....
> 
> fundi's done more shit in the last week than you have in the last five years!!!!! I cant wait till he comes to L.A. and slaps your old Geritol ass!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I want sum gates.. :angry: Need to hit a swap meet up when I come out there to my uncles house...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11834535
> *let the real car builders speak please!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

let's get back to the positive once again! should I build another big body before the '64? or just finish the '64 and slang it?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11835063
> *let's get back to the positive once again!  should I build another big body before the '64? or just finish the '64 and slang it?
> *


I say you, me and tru compete!!!!!! We'll meet at the Individuals 4th of July when the finished products and then go riding!!! We'll get an outside judge or or something? winner gets MONEY.

187, Kadi king, fundi, and 64 crawling can compete for the 4th too for the caddys/4doors. 

Tyrone can hold the winners money for the winner. and he can get a ride with whoever he chooses!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 07:04 PM~11834602
> *please....
> 
> fundi's done more shit in the last week than you have in the last five years!!!!! I cant wait till he comes to L.A. and slaps your old Geritol ass!!!
> *


you dumb tamale vending, border jumping, fish lips having, non green card owning, tres flores Willie ******* zoot suit hairdo having bitch!!!!! you and fundi both will get fucked up over y'alls immature bullshit!!! I'll hit you so hard you'll wanna be a mexican!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:23 PM~11835151
> *you dumb tamale vending, border jumping, fish lips having, non green card owning, tres flores Willie ******* zoot suit hairdo having bitch!!!!!  you and fundi both will get fucked up over y'alls immature bullshit!!!  I'll hit you so hard you'll wanna be a mexican!!!!!
> *


 You must have had a long day at the parts counter?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 08:21 PM~11835143
> *I say you, me and tru compete!!!!!! We'll meet at the Individuals 4th of July when the finished products and then go riding!!! We'll get an outside judge or or something? winner gets MONEY.
> 
> 187, Kadi king, fundi, and 64 crawling can compete for the 4th too for the caddys/4doors.
> 
> Tyrone can hold the winners money for the winner. and he can get a ride with whoever he chooses!!!
> *


you stupid mexican! how in the fuck you think you're on my level!!!!! bitch I build my shit I don't pay anybody! you 1st car building motherfuckers kill me thinking you got status because you're on here!!!! man please it takes me no more than 4 weeks to build those dime pieces!!!!! if I was still flossin and tossin' I would've had at least 10 cars built waiting on you broke, slow ass motherfuckers!!! you don't want to compete with me because I will clown!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11835302
> *you stupid mexican!  how in the fuck you think you're on my level!!!!!  bitch I build my shit I don't pay anybody!  you  1st car building motherfuckers kill me thinking you got status because you're on here!!!!  man please it takes me no more than 4 weeks to build those dime pieces!!!!!  if I was still flossin and tossin' I would've had at least 10 cars built waiting on you broke, slow ass motherfuckers!!!  you don't want to compete with me because I will clown!!!
> *



I take thats a "no". Thats what I thought...pops. Keep your tired ass retired. You don't want none of this. The new generation is here so you can sit your old ass down and move out our way!!!.....pops.


Lose or win I'm down.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel go check the locks around the perimeter!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11835302
> *you stupid mexican!  how in the fuck you think you're on my level!!!!!  bitch I build my shit I don't pay anybody!  you  1st car building motherfuckers kill me thinking you got status because you're on here!!!!  man please it takes me no more than 4 weeks to build those dime pieces!!!!!  if I was still flossin and tossin' I would've had at least 10 cars built waiting on you broke, slow ass motherfuckers!!!  you don't want to compete with me because I will clown!!!
> *


you can spend some of that wine orchard money you have...or the houses or nine businesses or motorcycles or sell the five cars you got at the shop or the football team or the lakers luxury suit to finance the car....I'm sure you can save gas by using the Lamborghini instead of the leer jet too!! :uh: with all that why do you build instead of pay?


just dont pawn those diamond earrings...you need those to one up fundi!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:10 PM~11835402
> *Angel go check the locks around the perimeter!!!!!!
> *


 you got it!!! doing my d.a.r. now!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 09:01 PM~11835348
> *I take thats a "no". Thats what I thought...pops. Keep your tired ass retired. You don't want none of this. The new generation is here so you can sit your old ass down and move out our way!!!.....pops.
> Lose or win I'm down.
> *


THAT'S A YES MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!! YOU FUCKED UP NOW BY CHALLENGING ME PUTO!!!!!!!!!! WHEN I COME TO L.A. NEXT WEEK I'M SCOOPING YOU UP AND TAKING YOU TO THE HIDEOUT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11669961
> *You the lil *****. keep shit 100...you speakin on me when you dont even know what i got. I've see what you got. garbage mobiles. you've been runnin a club since '99 huh, been on layitlow since '01 huh...all this time, this the type  of shit you've built lol! your shit aint even in street class yet..:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you NEED my advice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Look at this "thing" what you gonna do with them knocc offs? squeeze some orange juice?? lol..what about them mickey thompson tires? scottie could use those for his dragstser and that paint :uh: and spend some money on a real euro kit. that aint even a fleet..and why the fucc you got 92 bumper moldongs front and bacc...wheres the rest!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^do i even gotta comment? :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wtf is this? the pace car for the garbageman 500? thats a stocc-a-roonie on wires :uh: you ain't got NO ROOM to talk on CF....I'm gonna show you some basic little bullshit parts pics that I've already posted i here since you wanna see where my money is going so damn bad...you shou;d feel fourtuante I'm spendin this time on your dumb ass...
> And those are OLD pictures months ago. I aint no baller and it aint the hardest shit out ther but I KNOW WHAT NOT TO DO TO A CAR!!!!! these are pics that have BEEN posted anyway.
> 
> When your ready to give up the basket cases and get on the 100% frame off EVERYTHING BRAND NEW level...then talk shit....untill then lil ***** eat your heart out :roflmao:
> *


SEAMONKEY SAID "GARBAGE MAN 500"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:15 PM~11835438
> *THAT'S A YES MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!  YOU FUCKED UP NOW BY CHALLENGING ME PUTO!!!!!!!!!!  WHEN I COME TO L.A. NEXT WEEK I'M SCOOPING YOU UP AND TAKING YOU TO THE HIDEOUT.
> *


*I'M CHALLENGING YOUR OLD ASS SO COME OUT OF RETIREMENT AND GET SOME!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2008, 11:15 AM~11822219
> *not the way you look they won't be!!!!!!!!!!!!  you look like a ****** version of those sea monkeys on the back of the comic books!!!!!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

and dont be pulling out the family card on me either puto!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11835181
> *You must have had a long day at the parts counter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHAS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:15 PM~11835438
> *THAT'S A YES MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!  YOU FUCKED UP NOW BY CHALLENGING ME PUTO!!!!!!!!!!  WHEN I COME TO L.A. NEXT WEEK I'M SCOOPING YOU UP AND TAKING YOU TO THE HIDEOUT.
> *


*I got some building-music to help you get started at the shop!!!...*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 10 2008, 09:23 PM~11835492
> *
> SUP BROTHAS
> *


sup homie...just trying to give this old coot his nightcap :angry:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 09:30 PM~11835532
> *sup homie...just trying to give this old coot his nightcap :angry:
> *


I'M READING AND LOOKING :biggrin: SO THE 4TH OF JULY IS THE DEADLINE OR WHAT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

yeah... we'll meet and take pics and ride...then y'all be the judge. he's gonna come with 14 batteries and shit...but i'll get him with just 2 or 4!


----------



## cripn8ez

good morning all you mofo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


here is a am jam to wake up too..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR_1sCaJn-4


----------



## cripn8ez

cruz n

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrZsVi-R_xk


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel you ain't too smart beandip!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ITALIAN BEANDIP LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2008, 12:32 PM~11837541
> *ITALIAN BEANDIP LOL
> *



IM THE ITALIAN ONE :angry: A WHOP.........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AH SHIT I 4 GOT YOU WAS ITALIAN FOOL LOL IT WAS FOR THAT FOOL WHO WAS GOING TO PAY HOES JUST TO RIDE IN HIS 64 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11835063-->
> 
> 
> 
> let's get back to the positive once again!  should I build another big body before the '64? or just finish the '64 and slang it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew you where full Of it.. :uh: please leave!!!!!!!!!! You ignorant.. (N)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 10 2008, 08:23 PM~11835151
> *you dumb tamale vending, border jumping, fish lips having, non green card owning, tres flores Willie ******* zoot suit hairdo having bitch!!!!!  you and fundi both will get fucked up over y'alls immature bullshit!!!  I'll hit you so hard you'll wanna be a mexican!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Please leave (N)
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11835181
> *You must have had a long day at the parts counter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know he did. his tight shirt getting to him.. i wish he would just leave go to his real topic . AND FINISH HIS BOOK ABOUT HOW TO BE A LOWRIDER / SIDERYDER..
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11835302
> *you stupid mexican!  how in the fuck you think you're on my level!!!!!  bitch I build my shit I don't pay anybody!  you  1st car building motherfuckers kill me thinking you got status because you're on here!!!!  man please it takes me no more than 4 weeks to build those dime pieces!!!!!  if I was still flossin and tossin' I would've had at least 10 cars built waiting on you broke, slow ass motherfuckers!!!  you don't want to compete with me because I will clown!!!
> *


I'm going to ask you again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11830737
> *WAKE UP ******!!!!!!
> *


5 whites and 2 random blacks . I'm not even going to go there. that kind of shit is every where. fool!!!!!!!! :uh: And on top off that look how you posted it!!!!!!!! You sound like one of them...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2008, 10:00 AM~11837682
> *AH SHIT I 4 GOT YOU WAS ITALIAN FOOL LOL IT WAS FOR THAT FOOL WHO WAS GOING TO PAY HOES JUST TO RIDE IN HIS 64  :roflmao:
> *


I'm not Italian...u fake ass Chino XL!!!!. you the one thats gotta pay with that chico and the man special you got!!!!!!!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 9 2008, 05:27 PM~11825683
> *Did you buy a camera for the show?
> I'm saving up for my next move which is assembly of the front clip and doors. then it's off to my painter so he can color sand and polish it. He's already been paid to do it so that's easy on me. The paint has been curing for over a year so it's gonna be a hard and wet finish. After that I'm gonna start putting on all the moldings and chrome of which I already have most of. Still need a few moldings though. Then it's off to Walt Prey in for striping and gold leaf. After that...I don't know yet.
> 
> No vegas for me. I'd rather work so I can continue to finance the car. The shows we'll always be there when I'm ready. I don't really have a problem with LRM shows too much anymore, I actually think Joe is changing things for the better, well, with the magazine he is anyway. I'll go to them when the time comes which will be soon.
> 
> Whats up with the cad?*



Slow going homie. Its my daily right now.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2008, 04:16 PM~11838671
> *I'm not Italian...u fake ass Chino XL!!!!. you the one thats gotta pay with that chico and the man special you got!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2008, 12:21 AM~11835475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WUT IT DEW CF?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2008, 04:16 PM~11838671
> *I'm not Italian...u fake ass Chino XL!!!!. you the one thats gotta pay with that chico and the man special you got!!!!!!!
> *


WATEVA!!!! BUT I ALWAYS WONDERED WHERE I KNEW U FROM NOW I KNOW LOL


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 12 2008, 04:42 AM~11841971
> *WATEVA!!!! BUT I ALWAYS WONDERED WHERE I KNEW U FROM NOW I KNOW LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 11 2008, 11:39 AM~11838222
> *i knew you where full Of it.. :uh:  please leave!!!!!!!!!! You ignorant.. (N)
> :uh: Please leave (N)
> You know he did. his tight shirt getting to him.. i wish he would just leave go to his real topic . AND FINISH HIS BOOK ABOUT HOW TO BE A LOWRIDER / SIDERYDER..
> 
> I'm going to ask you again!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is your malfunction? post up your roadmaster please?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 12 2008, 09:38 AM~11842701
> *what is your malfunction?  post up your roadmaster please?
> *


been posted up what you wana see.. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres scottties punk ass?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you fools are messing up a good thread!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 12 2008, 07:25 PM~11845660
> *you fools are messing up a good thread!
> *


 :dunno: 

What did I tell you last time!!!!!!!!!! start kicking there brotha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 12 2008, 07:25 PM~11845660
> *you fools are messing up a good thread!
> *


 why wasint your cake ass in vegas with ur club?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

chrome covers coming on along with headers will be done by spring time...











:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what car is this?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 12 2008, 08:05 PM~11846028
> *what car is this?
> *


mine , I have a Lt1.. I don't have the cheap RM. My shits the sport. came with police package and suspension and also huge motor.. :biggrin: mint interior and everything no rips tears or anything... all trim you name it... hand me down bought of lot with 16 miles. ( mom)..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

u mean the roadmaster??? o foos will lowride anything!! and why are you building the engine instead of paint/body? 187pure junior


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 12 2008, 08:12 PM~11846076
> *u mean the roadmaster??? o foos will lowride anything!! and why are you building the engine instead of paint/body? 187pure junior
> *


becouse it not season over here. and i want some more HP nopt just same old paint patterns , rims and shit.. I also have unders on order.. No interior BS , maybe just steering wheel tha''s it. chrome under and in there... clean simple road ride. i don't give a shit about sitting in the garage and rotting. Or die and not have done anything but collect parts.. i just lost 24g in the market... also 401 is getting fucked . so my cash is getting ready to be done the old school way..  save and be ready!!!!!!!!! car second or even 3rd place....


Plus that's what I know what to do. build a motor!!!!!!!!!! I hate clean rides or so called lowriders and there under hood looks like shit or sounds like cheep glass packs when cranked up.. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 12 2008, 08:24 PM~11846209
> *becouse it not season over here. and i want some more HP nopt just same old paint patterns , rims and shit.. I also have unders on order.. No interior BS , maybe just steering wheel tha''s it. chrome under and in there... clean simple road ride. i don't give a shit about sitting in the garage and rotting. Or die and not have done anything but collect parts.. i just lost 24g in the market... also 401 is getting fucked . so my cash is getting ready to be done the old school way..   save and be ready!!!!!!!!! car second or even 3rd place....
> Plus that's what I know what to do. build a motor!!!!!!!!!! I hate clean rides or so called lowriders and there under hood looks like shit or sounds like cheep glass packs when cranked up..  :uh:
> *


 alright fuccer...paint in spring!!!!! dont come out with chrome underwear and nice engine and ugly paint!!!


did u get scottie his tires yet?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 12 2008, 08:26 PM~11846229
> *alright fuccer...paint in spring!!!!!  dont come out with chrome underwear and nice engine and ugly paint!!!
> did u get scottie his tires yet?
> *


cars act got new paint on it now. so really clean and new top also.. :biggrin: I might pin it up. That's about it, and I got a Mex -he can for that... This car was garage kept since day one. no damage or wear.. only one owner ( mom) even under carriage is clean now...

V don't answer his phone...I want some gates... and he has not been at the shop..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Keep building Fundi, I'm just f'n with you!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 08:21 PM~11835143
> *I say you, me and tru compete!!!!!! We'll meet at the Individuals 4th of July when the finished products and then go riding!!! We'll get an outside judge or or something? winner gets MONEY.
> 
> 187, Kadi king, fundi, and 64 crawling can compete for the 4th too for the caddys/4doors.
> 
> Tyrone can hold the winners money for the winner. and he can get a ride with whoever he chooses!!!
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

pics tyronee?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 12 2008, 09:42 PM~11846764
> *pics Tyrone?
> *


No.


----------



## Skim




----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 12 2008, 09:09 PM~11846056
> *mine , I have a Lt1.. I don't have the cheap RM. My shits the sport. came with police package and suspension and also huge  motor.. :biggrin: mint interior and everything no rips tears or anything... all trim you name it...  hand me down bought of lot with 16 miles. ( mom)..
> *


Ya the LT1 is huge its just a 5.7 retard same as a fleet and impala ss. :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2008, 11:26 PM~11847054
> *Ya the LT1 is huge its just a 5.7 retard same as a fleet and impala ss. :uh:
> *


J is this ya boy from spokompton :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 12 2008, 08:03 PM~11844983
> *wheres scottties punk ass?
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 11:29 PM~11847068
> *J is this ya boy from spokompton :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, never seen that car in my life maybe from seattle


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2008, 10:30 PM~11835181
> *You must have had a long day at the parts counter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE TRING TO BUY SOME PARTS AND HE WAS FUCKING WITH YOU LOL LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

FUCKING ANGEL ANSWER YOUR TELE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i never recieved a call


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2008, 06:59 AM~11847972
> *i never recieved a call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I guess not. time to stop spending all your money on that car and get a upgrade. I also missed your smoke signals last weekend. try again Friday night if the sky is clear..... :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wendell Scott Jankens.........












 come out and plaaaaayyeyeyeyeyeyeyeyeyeye!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

what up homie this for 4 yall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOOOOOK FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
haha 

that eng gonna b nice i have lt1 n the fleet.... wanna race?????? lol

nim he dont never pic up his phone??????

cf i wanna compete toooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huuuuum.......

scottie man what u building a new dinning room?????? haha 


j/k west good all its 420 over here lol fucc that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 13 2008, 01:53 PM~11850496
> *what up homie this for 4 yall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOOOOOK FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> haha
> 
> that eng gonna b nice i have lt1 n the fleet.... wanna race?????? lol
> 
> nim he dont never pic up his phone??????
> 
> cf i wanna compete toooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huuuuum.......
> 
> scottie man what u building a new dinning room?????? haha
> j/k west good all its 420 over here lol fucc that!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got to get down there. now gas is going back down.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 13 2008, 01:53 PM~11850496
> *what up homie this for 4 yall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOOOOOK FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> haha
> 
> that eng gonna b nice i have lt1 n the fleet.... wanna race?????? lol
> 
> nim he dont never pic up his phone??????
> 
> cf i wanna compete toooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huuuuum.......
> 
> scottie man what u building a new dinning room?????? haha
> j/k west good all its 420 over here lol fucc that!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



not wit me you cant...u on my team!!!....u can serve bigg buford though!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

IM JUST FUCCING WITH U HOMIE LOC U KNOW I GOT UR BACC CUZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SHIT JUST N THE DAILY AND ROLL OUT HERE IM TRYING TO GET TO TEXAS THIS FRIDAY MAN ANYONE GOT A BITCH THAT WORKS AT THE AIRPORT SO I CAN GET A HOOK UP??????

MAN THE HOPTOBERFEST ON THE 19 IS A NICE SHOW........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres fundis bitch ass??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2008, 04:43 PM~11851883
> *wheres my bitch ass??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 13 2008, 05:14 PM~11852119
> *:0
> *



YEAH, TYPICAL FUNDI. SEE HOW HE GOT BANNED FROM THE OTHER NAME AND NOW HE HAS TO POST ON HIS OTHER NAME   DAMN HE'S A SORRY FAT TITTIED ***** :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Oct 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11852152
> *YEAH, TYPICAL FUNDI. SEE HOW HE GOT BANNED FROM THE OTHER NAME AND NOW HE HAS TO POST ON HIS OTHER NAME     DAMN HE'S A SORRY FAT TITTIED ***** :0  :0
> *


 :uh: 
hey Sally do we need to post your car up again... maybe you can get scotty to send you some gates :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 13 2008, 05:28 PM~11852265
> *:uh:
> hey Sally do we need to post your car up again... maybe you can get scotty to send you some gates  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DON'T HAVE PICS OF MY CAR AND NEVER WILL


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 13 2008, 05:28 PM~11852265
> *:uh:
> hey Sally do we need to post your car up again... maybe you can get scotty to send you some gates  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUNDI, QUIT TRYING TO ACT COOL, SMART, OR HARD BECAUSE YOU ARE NEITHER ONE OF THEM!! YOU WERE ALREADY WARNED TO LEAVE THIS TOPIC SO PLEASE LEAVE!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Oct 13 2008, 05:30 PM~11852291
> *FUNDI, QUIT TRYING TO ACT COOL, SMART, OR HARD BECAUSE YOU ARE NEITHER ONE OF THEM!! YOU WERE ALREADY WARNED TO LEAVE THIS TOPIC SO PLEASE LEAVE!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You phoney.. use your real name and no I was not. that fat ass Wendell tried to tell me. and he ain't shit....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

WHERE U FOOLS AT????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

3 things Fundi!! 1. my name isn't Wendell and don't listen to that dumb ass ****** Angel the super puto! 2. I'm not fat like your sausge titted ass! 3. we have never spoke to each other!!!!! so stop lying and telling folks that we speak to each other!!! I don't deal with uncle toms like you *****!!! so fuck you and your kin of zebras!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85+Oct 13 2008, 05:30 PM~11852291-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI, QUIT TRYING TO ACT COOL, SMART, OR HARD BECAUSE YOU ARE NEITHER ONE OF THEM!! YOU WERE ALREADY WARNED TO LEAVE THIS TOPIC SO PLEASE LEAVE!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 13 2008, 05:45 PM~11852422
> *:angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 13 2008, 05:54 PM~11852522
> *3 things Fundi!!  1.  my name isn't Wendell and don't listen to that dumb ass ****** Angel the super puto! 2. I'm not fat like your sausge titted ass!  3.  we have never spoke to each other!!!!!  so stop lying and telling folks that we speak to each other!!!  I don't deal with uncle toms like you *****!!!  so fuck you and your kin of zebras!!!!!
> *


O My!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























You are a loser........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel my boy got some 100 spoke D's let me know if you need his number!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 11 2008, 11:51 AM~11838266
> *5 whites and 2 random blacks . I'm not even going to go there. that kind of shit is every where. fool!!!!!!!!  :uh:  And on top off that look how you posted it!!!!!!!! You sound like one of them...
> *


YOU HATE BEING BLACK DON'T YOU???????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 13 2008, 06:48 PM~11853072
> *YOU HATE BEING BLACK DON'T YOU???????
> *


No.. you used the N word.. And that kind of stuff is like that over here... All our news is like that in the south.. they don't find a Black in a suite or biz office. they go to a local or retired person and hound them.. :uh:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

This topic is half ass garbage. And getting carried away like the other one. Now I hear what some of you are saying with the "why it got to be a race thing", but in the Filipino topic there ain't all the smack talking and hatin' happening. The fact is that as with everything else in this world there will always be a minority. In lowriding Latinos in general are majority, so what's wrong with seeing what other groups are putting it down. Haters come from all sides like white people before they knew how to dance and most Latinos before they could rap. Sure some sill get hated on but they made the're point. Now as for lowriding and this topic let's see more pics and less b.s. abut the black people and their cars.




And fundi is technically a lowrider too just not in the tradional sense.But nobody has to like it.

Hey Benny let's not get back into the discussion 9 years ago when I said your lac wasn't a tru lowrider because it didn't lay and had big tires. You stated your case and I accepted it. Now put the shoe on the other foot.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11854575
> *This topic is half ass garbage. And getting carried away like the other one. Now I hear what some of you are saying with the "why it got to be a race thing", but in the Filipino topic there ain't all the smack talking and hatin' happening. The fact is that as with everything else in this world there will always be a minority. In lowriding Latinos in general are majority, so what's wrong with seeing what other groups are putting it down. Haters come from all sides like white people before they knew how to dance and most Latinos before they could rap. Sure some sill get hated on but they made the're point. Now as for lowriding and this topic let's see more pics and less b.s. abut the black people and their cars.
> And fundi is technically a lowrider too just not in the tradional sense.But nobody has to like it.
> 
> Hey Benny let's not get back into the discussion 9 years ago when I said your lac wasn't a tru lowrider because it didn't lay and had big tires. You stated your case and I accepted it. Now put the shoe on the other foot.
> *


You right Leon that car didnt lay and play. Tt was built to get inches.But....







This isnt about me its about someone here today and maybe gone tomarrow.Mother fuckers that talk the talk but dont walk the walk.Like you my brother its been said your not decidated to lowriding because you are slow reproducing peoples cars and you dont have a car or ever had a car on the streets yet. So do that make you a lowrider?Or an enthusiest?
You should know better than to come here and try to put me on blast.
Also reread what you posted about smack talking and get at me.you just came in here doing the exzact thing :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

DANG, BENNY CAME OUT THE WOODWORK..


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11855237
> *You right Leon that car didnt lay and play. Tt was built to get inches.But....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt about me its about  someone here today and maybe gone tomarrow.Mother fuckers that talk the talk but dont walk the walk.Like you my brother its been said your not decidated to lowriding because you are slow reproducing peoples cars and you dont have a car or ever had a car on the streets yet. So do that make you a lowrider?Or an enthusiest?
> You should know better than to come here and try to put me on blast.
> Also reread what you posted about smack talking and get at me.you just came in here doing the exzact thing :uh:
> *


Not at all trying to put you on blast just put to rest. I think you need to reread what I wrote. About your lac that was just a lil tidbit from the past for shits and giggles. That was not the bulk of my statement. Out of everything I said you focused ononly one little point. This is why topics like these run away with :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Cut the drama and post some pics. You got a bunch. And as far as what certain people may have to say about me, is the same ones that talk about you. I know what they say about me and I KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON WITH ME, SO I'M NOT TRIPPIN'. Remember we were both off the streets around the same time so what does that make us?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 13 2008, 05:36 PM~11852335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You phoney.. use your real name and no I was not. that fat ass Wendell tried to tell me. and he ain't shit....
> *


  YOU WILL BE BANNED AGAIN WITH THIS NAME JUST LIKE YOU WERE BANNED WITH FUNDIMOTORPORTS :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin' tru


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11855237
> *You right Leon that car didnt lay and play. Tt was built to get inches.But....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt about me its about  someone here today and maybe gone tomarrow.Mother fuckers that talk the talk but dont walk the walk.Like you my brother its been said your not decidated to lowriding because you are slow reproducing peoples cars and you dont have a car or ever had a car on the streets yet. So do that make you a lowrider?Or an enthusiest?
> You should know better than to come here and try to put me on blast.
> Also reread what you posted about smack talking and get at me.you just came in here doing the exzact thing :uh:
> *


*
WHERES YOUR SHINS!!!!!!?????????*


----------



## TRUDAWG

shit dawg, chillen, long night driving back from Vegas. Man the cars out there always make me wanna step my game up a few or several notches!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You ain't lyin'! Very hard on the poccets tryin' to keep up with these guys but I'll tell ya this...I wouldn't trade these times in my life for nothing!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11854575
> *This topic is half ass garbage. And getting carried away like the other one. Now I hear what some of you are saying with the "why it got to be a race thing", but in the Filipino topic there ain't all the smack talking and hatin' happening. The fact is that as with everything else in this world there will always be a minority. In lowriding Latinos in general are majority, so what's wrong with seeing what other groups are putting it down. Haters come from all sides like white people before they knew how to dance and most Latinos before they could rap. Sure some sill get hated on but they made the're point. Now as for lowriding and this topic let's see more pics and less b.s. abut the black people and their cars.
> And fundi is technically a lowrider too just not in the tradional sense.But nobody has to like it.
> 
> Hey Benny let's not get back into the discussion 9 years ago when I said your lac wasn't a tru lowrider because it didn't lay and had big tires. You stated your case and I accepted it. Now put the shoe on the other foot.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 24 2008, 12:56 PM~11686028
> *MODS PLEASE MERGE THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 14 2008, 08:25 AM~11857192
> *
> *


ya I was wondering how that response from Big heads topic got on this thread....  I know I did not post that shit in 187 topic...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11566656
> *MODS PLEASE REMOVE THIS WHOLE DAMN TOPIC.  IT AINT WORTH SHIT NO MORE
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 14 2008, 10:01 AM~11857902
> *
> *


Just ignore that dumb fucking bastard, and everything will be cool. You know that motherfucker is bi-polar, and you dumb asses think he's cool, then start talking/paying attention to his ass, then like clockwork the dumb field hand cooter, slave ass crab in a bucket ****** creeps back out, and we're back to the same shit! 
You can't blame anyone but yourselves for interacting with that cunt fart :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 14 2008, 10:22 AM~11858059
> *Just ignore that dumb fucking bastard, and everything will be cool. You know that motherfucker is bi-polar, and you dumb asses think he's cool, then start talking/paying attention to his ass, then like clockwork the dumb field hand cooter, slave ass crab in a bucket ****** creeps back out, and we're back to the same shit!
> You can't blame anyone but yourselves for interacting with that cunt fart :angry:
> *


I don't interact with that fool!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS HATNIN BROTHAS........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CHILLIN'


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 13 2008, 11:43 PM~11855708
> *Not at all trying to put you on blast just put to rest. I think you need to reread what I wrote. About your lac that was just a lil tidbit from the past for shits and giggles. That was not the bulk of my statement. Out of everything I said you focused ononly one little point. This is why topics like these run away with  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Cut the drama and post some pics. You got a bunch. And as far as what certain people may have to say about me, is the same ones that talk about you. I know what they say about me and I KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON WITH ME, SO I'M NOT TRIPPIN'. Remember we were both off the streets around the same time so what does that make us?
> *


aren't you the dude they call "Hobo hydraulics"? you had a few shops haven't you? remember you from Max's shop going thru the old broken parts and shit scroungin'!!!! ***** you off the planet thinking you a true rider!!!!! come by a real shop and see how real Brothers do it!!!!!!! keep it true and BLUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 14 2008, 01:53 PM~11860135
> *aren't  you the dude they call  "Hobo hydraulics"?  you had a few shops haven't you?  remember you from Max's shop going thru the old broken parts and shit scroungin'!!!!  ***** you off the planet thinking you a true rider!!!!!  come by a real shop and see how real Brothers do it!!!!!!!  keep it true and BLUE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: damn your just a jack ass. you life partner must not be doing you right or something . you act like a miserable old fool.. Do you ever have anything to say. ( rhetorical ?) because we all know you don't...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 14 2008, 01:53 PM~11860135
> *aren't  you the dude they call  "Hobo hydraulics"?  you had a few shops haven't you?  remember you from Max's shop going thru the old broken parts and shit scroungin'!!!!  ***** you off the planet thinking you a true rider!!!!!  come by a real shop and see how real Brothers do it!!!!!!!  keep it true and BLUE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 14 2008, 01:53 PM~11860135
> *aren't  you the dude they call  "Hobo hydraulics"?  you had a few shops haven't you?  remember you from Max's shop going thru the old broken parts and shit scroungin'!!!!  ***** you off the planet thinking you a true rider!!!!!  come by a real shop and see how real Brothers do it!!!!!!!  keep it true and BLUE!!!!!!!!!
> *


Homie you never met me so you can kill that. You never seen me write in here anything about being a tru rider. I been off the streets for some years already so I ain't riding nothing. But whichever of your homeboys that's talking that shit, telling you shit just ain't shit. I was trying to add some positivtity to the topic, but I see you're really a hater too. Fuck all those who try to hate on me. I'm through with this bullshit GONE *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 14 2008, 03:47 PM~11861356
> *Homie you never met me so you can kill that. You never seen me write in here anything about being a tru rider. I been off the streets for some years already so I ain't riding nothing. But whichever of your homeboys that's talking that shit, telling you shit just ain't shit.  I was trying to add some positivtity to the topic, but I see you're really a hater too. Fuck all those who try to hate on me. I'm through with this bullshit GONE *****
> *


 :0 hand that boy his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!! i knew someone else knew he was full of it!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 14 2008, 11:38 AM~11858813
> *WHATS HATNIN BROTHAS........
> *


waddup Loc? how you been homie?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 14 2008, 03:47 PM~11861356
> *Homie you never met me so you can kill that. You never seen me write in here anything about being a tru rider. I been off the streets for some years already so I ain't riding nothing. But whichever of your homeboys that's talking that shit, telling you shit just ain't shit.  I was trying to add some positivtity to the topic, but I see you're really a hater too. Fuck all those who try to hate on me. I'm through with this bullshit GONE *****
> *


we can go now homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all I build are dime pieces!!!! check the history books!!!!! and don't get your panties all twisted because a ***** called you out!!! take the challenge like a man and we can have fun!!!! it's all about ridin' new jack so don't catch feelings like you bleedin' every 4 weeks!!! that's the problem with you new guys no balls!!! if you can't take the clownin' get out and make your own thread and you and your candy ass friends can pow-wow together and talk about knitting!!!! I have spoken!!! NOW LET'S GET BACK TO RIDIN'!!!! I still have setups for sale!!! no I don't have pics but the shit is all chrome and "Big Rat" built!!! get at me if you want your trunk right!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11861447
> *:0  hand that boy his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!! i knew someone else knew he was full of it!!!!!!!
> *


get your scrungie sock wearin' ass outta here!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> Not at all trying to put you on blast just put to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to reread what I wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> About your lac that was just a lil tidbit from the past for shits and giggles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not the bulk of my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of everything I said you focused ononly one little point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why topics like these run away with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Cut the drama and post some pics. You got a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as what certain people may have to say about me, is the same ones that talk about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what they say about me and I KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON WITH ME, SO I'M NOT TRIPPIN'.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember we were both off the streets around the same time so what does that make us?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Not at all trying to put you on blast just put to rest.


YOU CANT PUT ME TO REST CUZ IM NOT TIRRED MY CAR IS ALMOST DONE  



> About your lac that was just a lil tidbit from the past for shits and giggles.


THAT TAKES US BACK TO THE 1ST THING YOU SAID ABOUT THIS TOPIC. iTS GONNA ALWAYS BE CONSIDERRED BULLLSHIT WITH PEOPLE LIKE YOU COMMING IN WITH YOUR LIL TIDBIT JOKES :uh: 



> Out of everything I said you focused ononly one little point.


NO LEON JUST MY NAME BEING DROPED LIKE YOU NEEDED TO BE RECONIZED FOR A PREVIOUS CONVERSATION WE HAD :uh: 




> This is why topics like these run away with :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


YOUR RIGHT THIS IS THE REASON......... PEOPLE COMMING IN HERE ASKINF FOR PICS AND NOT CONTRIBUTING EXCEPT THEIR LITTLE TIDBIT JOKES LOL.IF YOU HAD READ THE TOPIC THIS ONE AND RBL YOU WOULDNT HAVE CAME AT ME LIKE YOU DID OR MENTIONED ME.



> And as far as what certain people may have to say about me, is the same ones that talk about you.


IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT WHAT PEOPLE SAY TO YOU ABOUT ME.JUST MAKE SURE YOUR NOT IN THERE FACE OR YOU MIGHT SMELL MY DICK ON THEIR BREATH  



> Remember we were both off the streets around the same time so what does that make us?


:uh: AND NO WE ARENT OFF THE STREETS THE SAME TIME YOU DIDNT HAVE A RIDER WHEN I HAD MINESSS IM ON MY 3RD CAR SINCE I BEEN IN THE INLAND EMPIRE

LIKE I SAID YOU SHOULDNT HAVE SPOKEN ON ME LIKE I WAS THE ONE CONTRIBITING TO THE BULLSHIT ON THIS TOPIC.I STARTED OFF RBL CHECKING FUNDI BECAUSE HE IS WHAT I CONSIDER A HERE TODAY GONE TOMARROW LOWRIDER PLAIN AND SIMPLE WHEN HE HAS HAD A RIDER HE WILL BE CONSIDERRED A REAL BLACK LOWRIDER IMO


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2008, 07:21 AM~11856783
> *
> WHERES YOUR SHINS!!!!!!?????????
> *


 :uh: 

All that chrome and you would noticed my bird leggs lol 
Go get some sun :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 14 2008, 03:47 PM~11861356
> *Homie you never met me so you can kill that. GONE *****
> *


So start posting your pics and keep it positive


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 14 2008, 02:08 PM~11860304
> *:uh:  damn your just a jack ass. you life partner must not be doing you right or something . you act like a miserable old fool.. Do you ever have anything to say. ( rhetorical ?) because we all know you don't...
> *


how come you don't mind your own business? go tend to Kathy Bates and go get some kiddie relaxer!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2008, 05:33 PM~11862391
> *get your scrungie sock wearin' ass outta here!!!!
> *


fundi and his boy look like lawn jockeys!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's Derrick at?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 14 2008, 04:05 PM~11861535
> *waddup Loc?  how you been homie?
> *


CHILLIN JUST TRYIN TO GET SOMEOF THESE PROJECTS DONE FOR 09'
ITS ALOT OF HATIN ASS JEALOUS FOOLS AROUND THESE PARTS ...


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## bigswanga

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11864857
> *CHILLIN JUST TRYIN TO GET SOMEOF THESE PROJECTS DONE FOR 09'
> ITS ALOT OF HATIN ASS JEALOUS FOOLS AROUND THESE PARTS ...
> *


if you need any help hit me up homie!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 15 2008, 07:19 AM~11868205
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

IF ONE OF THESE KIDS SAY JAWN ONE MORE TIME ON MY DAMN JOB, I'MA SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF THEM :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2008, 09:43 AM~11869100
> *IF ONE OF THESE KIDS SAY JAWN ONE MORE TIME ON MY DAMN JOB, I'MA SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF THEM :angry:
> *


sure pal!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2008, 11:46 AM~11869118
> *sure pal!
> *


SEND ME A SUPERNATURAL PLAQUE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats Cookin'


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2008, 11:22 AM~11869831
> *SEND ME A SUPERNATURAL PLAQUE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You better spend some money on your shit first!!!...paintjob/nardi/chrome


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

G's message...chekc this oout..hope y'all comment on it....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=436206


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:15 AM~11868487
> *if you need any help hit me up homie!!!!!
> *


FASHO......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 15 2008, 01:12 PM~11870749
> *FASHO......
> *


that fat *****'s gonna put on his hamburger helper glove again to work on your shit!!!..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 01:13 PM~11870773
> *that fat *****'s gonna put on his hamburger helper glove again to work on your shit!!!..
> *


 :biggrin: 

WHATS UP CF ANY PROGRESS ON UR WHIP......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 15 2008, 01:16 PM~11870806
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WHATS UP CF ANY PROGRESS ON UR WHIP......
> *


 yes sir...everyday theres money saved 4 the next move i consider it progress


lets see the apple


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 01:20 PM~11870843
> *yes sir...everyday theres money saved 4 the next move i consider it progress
> lets see the apple
> *


COOL.......... I'LL POST LATER I'M AT WORK......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 15 2008, 11:22 AM~11869831
> *SEND ME A SUPERNATURAL PLAQUE!
> *


YOU MEAN MYWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 01:13 PM~11870773
> *that fat *****'s gonna put on his hamburger helper glove again to work on your shit!!!..
> *


how many times I gotta tell you to stop acting stupid like fundi???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2008, 04:19 PM~11872796
> *how many times I gotta tell you to stop acting stupid like fundi???
> *


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<, :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2008, 04:36 PM~11873067
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<, :0
> *


fundi we're trying to be serious in here! on the real please leave and don't call me anymore I don't want to go any of your clubs cookouts or hang out with you or anybody you hang with!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2008, 05:56 PM~11874005
> *fundi we're trying to be serious in here!  on the real please leave and don't call me anymore I don't  want to go any of your clubs cookouts or hang out with you or anybody you hang with!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

this fucken racist


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2008, 06:05 PM~11874071
> *this fucken racist
> *


 :uh: not one just a anti-separatist . I think putting tilde on the same thing is stupid and putting a color on yourself is just crazy. they already laugh at you for driving a car on 13's. why split the party and be assholes..  


:wave: By Scotty . I got you on ignore.. And you have been outed in OT so my job is done..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi your job is done when your kids hair is combed!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2008, 07:41 PM~11875158
> *fundi your job is done when your kids hair is combed!!!!
> *


<<<<<<<<<<< My hero.. :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2008, 06:15 PM~11874168
> *:uh:  not one just a anti-separatist . I think putting tilde on the same thing is stupid and putting a color on yourself is just crazy. they already laugh at you for driving a car on 13's. why split the party and be assholes..
> :wave:  By Scotty . I got you on ignore.. And you have been outed in OT so my job is done..
> *



and take your speed-bag titties with you!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2008, 06:15 PM~11874168
> *:uh:  not one just a anti-separatist . I think putting tilde on the same thing is stupid and putting a color on yourself is just crazy. they already laugh at you for driving a car on 13's. why split the party and be assholes..
> :wave:  By Scotty . I got you on ignore.. And you have been outed in OT so my job is done..
> *


you make no sense!!!!!!!! no wonder your family looks unkept!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 13 2008, 03:09 PM~11850621
> *IM JUST FUCCING WITH U HOMIE LOC U KNOW I GOT UR BACC CUZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SHIT JUST N THE DAILY AND ROLL OUT HERE IM TRYING TO GET TO TEXAS THIS FRIDAY MAN ANYONE GOT A BITCH THAT WORKS AT THE AIRPORT SO I CAN GET A HOOK UP??????
> 
> MAN THE HOPTOBERFEST ON THE 19 IS A NICE SHOW........
> *


 :biggrin: i will C you there homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2008, 08:43 PM~11875198
> *<<<<<<<<<<< My hero is John Mccain.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL I BET CUZ THEY BOTH DONT LIKE BLACK PEOPLE LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

64 crawling, what parts have you bought recently? serious..not trying to clown.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NONE AT ALL, IM TRYIN TO CHILL ON BUYING ANYTHING FOR MY CARS 4 AWHILE, CUZ MY BABY DUE ON DEC 28TH AND I JUST MOVED INTO A NEW 2 BEDROOM CRIB FOR MY FAMILY SO GOT TO TAKE CARE OF FAM FIRST


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Right on...so u gonna get bakc on it after new years?


I remembered when I my girl went into labor bakc in 2001....i had to rush her to the hospital in the mc...both pumps burned out with no shocks all the way down wilshire to ceders sinai hospital...i felt sorry for her. i was swervin' around every pothole too.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this clean azz tray from UCE sacramento took 1st in mild 60-64 in Vegas. Take some notes!! remember the display does count...he's got a patterend dash too. VERY NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 03:51 AM~11878242
> *Right on...so u gonna get bakc on it after new years?
> I remembered when I my girl went into labor bakc in 2001....i had to rush her to the hospital in the mc...both pumps burned out with no shocks all the way down wilshire to ceders sinai hospital...i felt sorry for her. i was swervin' around every pothole too.
> *


DAMN U BETTER BE GLADE THE BABY DIDNT POP OUT BOUNCIN IN THE LOW LOL DAMN AND WHO WOULD LET U PREGNATE THEM LOL J/P :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol..whateva...next year gonna mark your 8th year on this muthafucca..so get your grind on!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

09 GRIND TIME, SCHOOL, JOB OR 2, FANILY, THEN CAR, THE STREETS MADE ME SLACK ON MY CARS, OUT HANGIN N BANGIN ALL THE TIME GOT MY MINE ALL FUCKED UP, IM SLOWIN DOWN ON DRINKIN AND CUTTING OUT SMOKIN  :biggrin: BUT ITS ALL FOR THE GOOD. LOOKING FOWARD TO MY SON BEING BORN AND IM STARTING OVER IN LIFE THE RIGHT WAY  MY 2ND CHANCE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

4.L.R.C.C ITS JUS THE BEGINING


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 16 2008, 02:22 AM~11878341
> *4.L.R.C.C ITS JUS THE BEGINING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CRUISING THEN WENT TO THE MALL CAME OUT AND THESE FUCKING MINI TRUCK AIRBAG **** WHERE PARKED ON BOTH SIDES OF US, WE WAS MAD AS HELL,I DONT LIKE THAT SHITTTT!!!! E ACTIN A FOOL LOL :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TRUDAWG

So what happened to the topic about what G said? 
As soon as I saw that shit, I knew it was gonna turn into a fucking mess.
Angel you should have posted that in here or had somebody from the M post it in the M topic


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11870647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You better spend some money on your shit first!!!...paintjob/nardi/chrome
> *


IT WAS A JOKE BUBBLE HEAD :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 16 2008, 07:02 AM~11879418
> *So what happened to the topic about what G said?
> As soon as I saw that shit, I knew it was gonna turn into a fucking mess.
> Angel  you should have posted that in here or had somebody from the M post it in the M topic
> *


Crenshaw's Finest Yesterday, 07:28 PM | | Post #156 

HATED BY ONE

Posts: 11,596
Joined: Mar 2006
From: ONLY ON THE LEFTSIDE
Car Club: IMPERIALS L.A.




Since this thread is swaying from it's original topic, I'm having it locked for now. 

Much love and respect to all the riders who spend their money on this thing called Lowriding and to the Majestics and Rollerz Only. 

-CF 

This post has been edited by Crenshaw's Finest: Yesterday, 07:28 PM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 16 2008, 10:33 AM~11879968
> *This post has been edited by Crenshaw's Finest: Yesterday, 07:28 PM
> *


 :yessad: OR G's THREAD. WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT? IT SUNK ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup fellas!!!!!! waddup Derrick?


----------



## TRUDAWG

love that motherfuckin avatar.....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:57 AM~11880726
> *wassup fellas!!!!!! waddup Derrick?
> *


WHO IN THE HELL IS DERRICK? SWITCHMAN?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *you wanna knock trudawg off his high horse just mention how he pointed a loaded gun at a camera and posted it as a direct threat to me
> *



:0 Nice job M........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 16 2008, 10:39 AM~11881222
> *love that motherfuckin avatar.....LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 16 2008, 10:41 AM~11881254
> *WHO IN THE HELL IS DERRICK?  SWITCHMAN?
> *


you fool!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 16 2008, 10:55 AM~11881412
> *what happened to the only a bitch worries about another man signature quote?  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 16 2008, 10:49 AM~11881334
> *:0  Nice job M........
> *


the "M" is better than sorry ass street dreamz!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru what are you going to do different to your car?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:00 AM~11881460
> *the "M" is better than sorry ass street dreams!!!!!!!
> *


See you are sorry . and you prove it once again. you talk about people family and clubs. so you ain't shit nor a real Ryder..  I could be a cold fucker but I'l keep my family comments to my self...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2008, 11:01 AM~11881476
> *Tru what are you going to do different to your car?
> *


thinking about stiching up 6 different colors of crush velvet with safteypins then glueing that shit on with a hobby glue gun you know.....some real HOT-FIRE looking shit. Time to change it up a bit


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 16 2008, 11:04 AM~11881500
> *See you are sorry . and you prove it once again. you talk about people family and clubs. so you ain't shit nor a real Ryder..   I could be a cold fucker but I'l keep my family comments to my self...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you what you gotta do homie!!!!! can't make comments on me and my crew we're tight!!!! and our hair is combed!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 16 2008, 11:11 AM~11881577
> *thinking about stiching up 6 different colors of crush velvet with safteypins then glueing that shit on with a hobby glue gun you know.....some real HOT-FIRE looking shit. Time to change it up a bit
> *


you probably picked up some good ideas in here!


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHAT IT DO BROTHAS *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 16 2008, 07:02 AM~11879418
> *So what happened to the topic about what G said?
> As soon as I saw that shit, I knew it was gonna turn into a fucking mess.
> Angel  you should have posted that in here or had somebody from the M post it in the M topic
> *


G wanted that to be put out for everyone to read so It deserved it's own topic because it was directed at LRM. So thats why I didnt post it anywhere else. I speak to G all the so theres no doubt how he wanted it done. 

And it did pretty well. It went at least 12 pages before that one dude ruined it as usual. Thats really good. However, it is now cleaned up. And 12+ pages was more than enough for everyone to get their replies in.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:45 AM~11880061
> *:yessad: OR G's THREAD.  WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT?  IT SUNK ALL THE WAY TO THE BOTTOM
> *


 I cant do everything... y'all can bump it up and keep it active


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 16 2008, 11:11 AM~11881577
> *thinking about stiching up 6 different colors of crush velvet with safteypins then glueing that shit on with a hobby glue gun you know.....some real HOT-FIRE looking shit. Time to change it up a bit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I SUGGEST PURPLE   :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2008, 12:52 PM~11881371
> *you fool!!!!!!!
> *


 :no: 187PURE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:31 AM~11881781
> *:no: 187PURE
> *


*BIG O LAC FROM GIVIN IT UP C.C.*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 16 2008, 01:38 PM~11881860
> *BIG O LAC FROM GIVIN IT UP C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

why u delete your sig dbl-v??? dont be ranking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 12:41 PM~11882401
> *why u delete your sig dbl-v??? dont be ranking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm a fundi now so I gotta be a sellout!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11882681
> *I'm a fundi now so I gotta be a sellout!!!!
> *


You always where a crab...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 16 2008, 01:17 AM~11878327
> *09 GRIND TIME, SCHOOL, JOB OR 2, FANILY, THEN CAR, THE STREETS MADE ME SLACK ON MY CARS, OUT HANGIN N BANGIN ALL THE TIME GOT MY MINE ALL FUCKED UP, IM SLOWIN DOWN ON DRINKIN AND CUTTING OUT SMOKIN   :biggrin:  BUT ITS ALL FOR THE GOOD. LOOKING FOWARD TO MY SON BEING BORN AND IM STARTING OVER IN LIFE THE RIGHT WAY   MY 2ND CHANCE
> *



damn man...they dont make hustlers like they did in my dayz. The streets is supposed to keep you hungry and on the grind..all night...snow or rain. wtf happined to u?...u went baccwards lol! i think u just got lazy..one of them ****** that be play'n video games on the couch all day drinking and smoke'n all day on the next mans dime. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anyways....i hope u get on your feet. and talking about get'n on your feet....wheres Tyrone at???? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 16 2008, 01:54 PM~11883258
> *You always where a crab...
> *


 why your titties look like accumulators????


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 16 2008, 11:38 AM~11881860
> *BIG O LAC FROM GIVIN IT UP C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddy


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *og flip from frisco*


whats cook'n OG?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Mexican said accumulators!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 16 2008, 10:38 AM~11881860
> *BIG O LAC FROM GIVIN IT UP C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Powder Blu Smurf Caddy....I'm Diggin It.*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 03:34 PM~11884583
> *why your titties look like accumulators????
> *


they soften the blow when i ride on your sissta (Gal).... You know that's my kid your feeding. And her lips taste good don't they.. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 16 2008, 04:22 PM~11885087-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican said accumulators!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm get tired of your old liver spots havin' ass callin' me a mexican!!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Oct 16 2008, 05:07 PM~11885595
> *they soften the blow when i ride on your sissta (Gal).... You know that's my kid your feeding. And her lips taste good don't they..  :0
> *


keep it up!!!! take your ass bacc to off topic with your racist white buddies house *****!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 05:24 PM~11885808
> *I'm get tired of your old liver spots havin' ass callin' me a mexican!!!!!
> keep it up!!!! take your ass bacc to off topic with your racist white buddies house *****!!!!
> *


You came after me...  I responded to your comment. I yet said anything about your fish lips and cholo body shape.. 











Dumpy..........









I'll see you in magic Kindom next year....


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 16 2008, 05:28 PM~11885848
> *You came after me...  I responded to your comment. I yet said anything about your fish lips and cholo body shape..
> Dumpy..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see you in magic Kindom next year....
> *



You wanna be banned again?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 05:39 PM~11885952
> *You wanna be banned again?
> *


  

You struck first..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

on the real fundi please start contributing positive posts! don't start none, won't be none! don't reply stupidly to my post here. just post something positive for once. if not leave and do your own thread and we'll still have love for you!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 16 2008, 06:04 PM~11886230
> *
> 
> You struck first..........
> *



get outta here please buford...and take your big 'ole baskin robbins titties with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 06:30 PM~11884523
> *damn man...they dont make hustlers like they did in my dayz. The streets is supposed to keep you hungry and on the grind..all night...snow or rain. wtf happined to u?...u went baccwards lol! i think u just got lazy..one of them ****** that be play'n video games on the couch all day drinking and smoke'n all day on the next mans dime.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anyways....i hope u get on your feet. and talking about get'n on your feet....wheres Tyrone at???? :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET IT TWISTED , I DONT SIT ON THE COACH AND PLAY GAMES I DONT DO THAT TYPE OF SHIT! I WAS HASTLIN MOVIN GREEN AND WHITE BUT THE GAME FUCKED UP NICCAS SNITCHIN PIGS KICKIN DOORS IN SO I LEFT IT ALONE IT AINT WORTH IT I GOT A FAMILY NOW!!!! IM DOING IT THE RIGHT WAY THIS TIME!! SO WONT YOU GO TO PEE WEES PLAY HOUSE AND GET YOUR BIKE BACK FOOL LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 16 2008, 07:52 PM~11887441-->
> 
> 
> 
> on the real fundi please start contributing positive posts!  don't start none, won't be none!  don't reply stupidly to my post here.  just post something positive for once.  if not leave and do your own thread and we'll  still have love for you!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> visa versa!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 17 2008, 12:21 AM~11889849
> *get outta here please buford...and take your big 'ole baskin robbins titties with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Funny I just got 3 (B Robins) stores and go into training Monday.... :biggrin: No more wife allowance... But here comes the chrome!!!!!!!!!! Got to get away from nursing. rather do the safety aspect of the field.. Chief inspector and safety instructor.. Do nothing but talk and test donuts and ice cream for the public... .. Money good and hours are perfect....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11884523
> *damn man...they dont make hustlers like they did in my dayz. The streets is supposed to keep you hungry and on the grind..all night...snow or rain. wtf happined to u?...u went baccwards lol! i think u just got lazy..one of them ****** that be play'n video games on the couch all day drinking and smoke'n all day on the next mans dime.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anyways....i hope u get on your feet. and talking about get'n on your feet....wheres Tyrone at???? :biggrin:
> *


TYRONE'S NUTS ARE GREY AS A GOOSE :0 




















I'M SORRY TY.. JUST PLAYING :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 17 2008, 08:00 AM~11890425
> *DONT GET IT TWISTED , I DONT SIT ON THE COACH AND PLAY GAMES I DONT DO THAT TYPE OF SHIT! I WAS HASTLIN  MOVIN GREEN AND WHITE BUT THE GAME FUCKED UP NICCAS SNITCHIN PIGS KICKIN DOORS IN SO I LEFT IT ALONE IT AINT WORTH IT I GOT A FAMILY NOW!!!! IM DOING IT THE RIGHT WAY THIS TIME!! SO WONT YOU GO TO PEE WEES PLAY HOUSE AND GET YOUR BIKE BACK FOOL LOL
> *


REAL TALK. _TIME TO START BEING *A MAN *INSTEAD OF BEING *THE MAN*- GANGSTER: SOME TALK IT I LIVE IT_


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 16 2008, 05:28 PM~11885848
> *You came after me...  I responded to your comment. I yet said anything about your fish lips and cholo body shape..
> Dumpy..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see you in sea world next year....
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 17 2008, 08:11 AM~11891078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought that was little funny too :tongue:


----------



## Bigthangs

:angel: 
R. I. P. to da O. G. Ernest House aka "Ford dog", a pioneer in lowriding


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11892233
> *:angel:
> R. I. P. to da O. G. Ernest House aka "Ford dog", a pioneer in lowriding
> *


x2


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 AM~11892233
> *:angel:
> R. I. P. to da O. G. Ernest House aka "Ford dog", a pioneer in lowriding
> *


Damn! I heard a month or so back that he had taken ill. Man! That's messed up! 

This topic should be flooded with pictures, stories, and any information about guys like Ernest House, Jr. that made it possible for us. Instead of all this ignorant bickering, name calling, and insults that flood this topic. A joke here and there is OK to break up the monotany(sp), but a few individuals have taken it too far. It's difficult to take this topic (or some of it's posters) seriously at times.

I dedicate this video to the late/great Ernest House, Jr.. May he rest/ride in peace!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 AM~11892233
> *:angel:
> R. I. P. to da O. G. Ernest House aka "Ford dog", a pioneer in lowriding
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:angel: :angel: RIP Ernest


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11893257
> *Damn! I heard a month or so back that he had taken ill. Man! That's messed up!
> 
> This topic should be flooded with pictures, stories, and any information about guys like Ernest House, Jr. that made it possible for us. Instead of all this ignorant bickering, name calling, and insults that flood this topic. A joke here and there is OK to break up the monotany(sp), but a few individuals have taken it too far. It's difficult to take this topic (or some of it's posters) seriously at times.
> 
> I dedicate this video to the late/great Ernest House, Jr.. May he rest/ride in peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: 


Can you school me with some info. I think you guys take advantge having the movement over there and tons of you over on that Coast. We don't get any support or hear about any of these kats at all. In fact most shows are big rims and Lows get a corner or a Sunday to hop on and they just want you to tear something up. Like I said we just don't know or get info over here.. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11893257
> *Damn! I heard a month or so back that he had taken ill. Man! That's messed up!
> 
> This topic should be flooded with pictures, stories, and any information about guys like Ernest House, Jr. that made it possible for us. Instead of all this ignorant bickering, name calling, and insults that flood this topic. A joke here and there is OK to break up the monotany(sp), but a few individuals have taken it too far. It's difficult to take this topic (or some of it's posters) seriously at times.
> 
> I dedicate this video to the late/great Ernest House, Jr.. May he rest/ride in peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Out or respect for the unfortunate news about Ernest, I'm not going to joke in here today. However, you shouldn't have brought up all that extra shit either today. WE already told you why we joke around in here. Besides, I'd be surprised if anyone in here even knows Ernest personally OR has any magazine or video, articles or footage besides YOU with all those magazines and videos you have (A youtube video is easy to make). If they know him, I'd hope they would share, if not...

We'll take this up tomorrow if you want...today we mourn.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

R.I.P. UNCLE ERNEST!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

I REMEMBER HIM TALKING ABOUT HOW AIRCRAFT DUMPS WERE PENNIES ON TODAY'S DOLLARS


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 AM~11892233
> *:angel:
> R. I. P. to da O. G. Ernest House aka "Ford dog", a pioneer in lowriding
> *



*RIDE IN PEACE ERN DOG WILL BE GREATLY MISSED!!!!! *

:tears: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 17 2008, 10:40 AM~11890874
> *REAL TALK.  TIME TO START BEING A MAN INSTEAD OF BEING THE MAN- GANGSTER: SOME TALK IT I LIVE IT
> *


THATS RITE, ITS BOUT TO GET real REAL FOR ME SOON  THATS JUST GOINMG TO MAKE IT BETTER


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 17 2008, 11:54 AM~11893827
> *:angel:
> Can you school me with some info. I think you guys take advantge having the movement over there and tons of you over on that Coast. We don't get any support or hear about any of these kats at all. In fact most shows are big rims and Lows get a corner or a Sunday to hop on and they just want you to tear something up. Like I said we just don't know or get info over here.. :angry:
> *


I've studied lowriding. Any and every magazine that's been out I've purchased. Bought and studied Young Hogg and Cali'-Swangin' videos. Been on LayItLow and have interacted with and met lots of great people who love this hobby/lifestyle. And I'm from Champaign, Illinois. I've only been out West two years. To me my location was never a factor in my gaining knowledge of lowriding. 

A large part of my Black lowriding knowledge came from Young Hogg and Cali'-Swangin' videos. I studied those videos and listened closely when people on there spoke. Since many of those early videos are difficult to find, this is where LayItLow and this topic comes into play. Unfortunately, it hasn't done much to educate those who thurst for knowledge of the Black lowriding experience.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 17 2008, 11:54 AM~11893827
> *:angel:
> Can you school me with some info. I think you guys take advantge having the movement over there and tons of you over on that Coast. We don't get any support or hear about any of these kats at all. In fact most shows are big rims and Lows get a corner or a Sunday to hop on and they just want you to tear something up. Like I said we just don't know or get info over here.. :angry:
> *



OG Ernest House is a Lowrider from WAY BACC...60's and 70's in South Central L.A. He use to run a shop called Unlimited Hydraulics on Crenshaw Blvd if my memory serves me correctly. He was one of the first black men who dedicated himself not only to lowriding out here, but as a craftsman in hydraulics. 

I'll call Andy Lodi and see if he has any more info.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wtf man...one of my favorite singers of all time passed away today to. Levi Stubbs, the voice of the 4 tops :tears: Thats my favorite group to play while cruising.


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING

HI EVERYONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11898266
> *wtf man...one of my favorite singers of all time passed away today to. Levi Stubbs, the voice of the 4 tops :tears: Thats my favorite group to play while cruising.
> *


 :0 dang.. My kids stole my records and cds...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 17 2008, 04:38 PM~11896905
> *OG Ernest House is a Lowrider from WAY BACC...60's  and 70's in South Central L.A. He use to run a shop called Unlimited Hydraulics on Crenshaw Blvd if my memory serves me correctly. He was one of the first black men who dedicated himself not only to lowriding out here, but as a craftsman in hydraulics.
> 
> I'll call Andy Lodi and see if he has any more info.
> *


hydraulics unlimited stupid ass!!!!!! damn you new jacks are stupid!!!!!!


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 16 2008, 11:38 AM~11881860
> *BIG O LAC FROM GIVIN IT UP C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: BOOTY!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 16 2008, 07:52 PM~11887441-->
> 
> 
> 
> on the real fundi please start contributing positive posts!  don't start none, won't be none!  don't reply stupidly to my post here.  just post something positive for once.  if not leave and do your own thread and we'll  still have love for you!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11900738
> *hydraulics unlimited stupid ass!!!!!!  damn you new jacks are stupid!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRPITIFUL_@Oct 17 2008, 10:32 PM~11900803
> *:angry:  BOOTY!!!!!
> *


I like it. In fact I got one hold now....


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11900738
> *hydraulics unlimited stupid ass!!!!!!  damn you new jacks are stupid!!!!!!
> *


HYDRAULICS UNLIMITED then the shop was moved to slauson near west blvd.His pops had a machanic shop around the corner from my moms house. Its Funny because he had the rag lincon on a flat bed and i called him when i had my 65 not knowing he knew where i stayed and brought it around the corner.I shot right in the house and waited til he left lol  then went to his shop the next day.Used to see him on the shaw every sunday in either or lincon you know rag or hard top 

RIP OG


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11900738
> *hydraulics unlimited stupid ass!!!!!!  damn you new jacks are stupid!!!!!!
> *


well smart muthafucca you shoulda spoke up on the mans history before I did!!!!!...old man. 

Anyways, an OG Imperials member wrote this in our topic....



> *What's up Crenshaw.  Yeah, I remember Ernest House very well.  As a matter of fact I have some home video of him at a car show in 1984 near downtown L.A. for the grand openining of the Museum of Comptemary Art (MOCA) with thee Imperials, Dukes, Artistics and Together.  I also believe that Ernest was the very first person to have "remote control" hydraulics on his ride back then.  I'll show that video to the guys at our next party.  *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Wheres Luigi at???


u know....snow.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

did y'all see the new LRM and the engine detail feature? Saul covered every damn secret and bolt-on idea I had.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2008, 03:07 PM~11904352
> *did y'all see the new LRM and the engine detail feature?  Saul covered every damn secret and bolt-on idea I had.
> *


Then you where doing something wrong!!!!! Why bolt on when you can build to your own specks....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 18 2008, 06:27 PM~11905409
> *Then you where doing something wrong!!!!! Why bolt on when you can build to your own specks....
> *


ur so stupid, it's a miracle you can find food buford :uh: 

I'm a lowrider, we do things to show and reliability specs...LOWRIDER STUFF...not speed and perfomance...and wtf do u got??? the only "specks" around here are those moles on Wendell's face!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11905444
> *ur so stupid, it's a miracle you can find food buford :uh:
> 
> I'm a lowrider, we do things to show and reliability specs...LOWRIDER STUFF...not speed and perfomance...and wtf do u got??? the only "specks" around here are those moles on Wendell's face!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

I want fast too. why put all that money into a ride and it sound like shit with bolt on advance auto engine chrome kit ... You can do stuff to those performace parts you know. But you just keep doing the same ole shit.. I could care less for a tittle...


----------



## drasticbean

this is a DAMU set up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11905444
> *ur so stupid, it's a miracle you can find food buford :uh:
> 
> I'm a lowrider, we do things to show and reliability specs...LOWRIDER STUFF...not speed and perfomance...and wtf do u got??? the only "specks" around here are those moles on Wendell's face!!!!
> *


you must want your ass beat!!!!! if you keep posting stupid shit in here I'm fucking you up!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2008, 09:04 PM~11906641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a DAMU set up
> *


  It's alright. I personally would do sum cover panells and less color.. Hide all them damn batts , and get more chrome showing... :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2008, 08:33 PM~11905444
> *ur so stupid, it's a miracle you can find food buford :uh:
> 
> I'm a lowrider, we do things to show and reliability specs...LOWRIDER STUFF...not speed and perfomance...and wtf do u got??? the only "specks" around here are those moles on Wendell's face!!!!
> *


speak for yourself :0 
i go for power, reliability, and asthetics.... all that chrome wont get you home



> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 19 2008, 09:05 AM~11908439
> *  It's alright. I personally would do sum cover panells and less color..  Hide all them damn batts , and get more chrome showing... :biggrin:
> *


thats a badass street setup.....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 17 2008, 04:09 PM~11895442
> *I've studied lowriding. Any and every magazine that's been out I've purchased. Bought and studied Young Hogg and Cali'-Swangin' videos. Been on LayItLow and have interacted with and met lots of great people who love this hobby/lifestyle. And I'm from Champaign, Illinois. I've only been out West two years. To me my location was never a factor in my gaining knowledge of lowriding.
> 
> A large part of my Black lowriding knowledge came from Young Hogg and Cali'-Swangin' videos. I studied those videos and listened closely when people on there spoke. Since many of those early videos are difficult to find, this is where LayItLow and this topic comes into play. Unfortunately, it hasn't done much to educate those who thurst for knowledge of the Black lowriding experience.
> *


AGREED! :thumbsup: NOW LET US ALL (INCLUDING YOU) POST UP KNOWLEDGE. THE MORE WE POST THE MORE IT'LL WASH OUT THE BULLSHIT.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 19 2008, 01:58 PM~11909957
> *speak for yourself  :0
> i go for power, reliability, and asthetics.... all that chrome wont get you home
> thats a badass street setup.....
> *


WHAT'S UP YOUNGIN


----------



## Scarfresh

*Sunday....
Another Day Out & About Seeing The LowLows

Happy Sunday Riding,My *******


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 19 2008, 02:28 PM~11910694
> *Sunday....
> Another Day Out & About Seeing The LowLows
> 
> Happy Sunday Riding,My ******
> *


48' here. sum church then a cook out and home........ get ready for this new week..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I going to do this to mine!!!! and one up you Angel.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 18 2008, 10:32 PM~11907243-->
> 
> 
> 
> you must want your ass beat!!!!!  if you keep posting stupid shit in here I'm fucking you up!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucc you!!!! Come and get some lead poisoning u shaka zooloo looking muthfucca!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 17 2008, 10:26 PM~11900746
> *  mine is still primered and on the body roller!!!!!
> *


I thought u had the purple one thats complete in the shop??....man, your more phony than a 3 dollar bill!!!....stop frontin' on shit you dont have.....do you want me to go down the list of shit you supposedly say you have again???

phony :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 19 2008, 02:57 PM~11910819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I going to do this to mine!!!! and one up you Angel.. :biggrin:
> *



man, you couldint afford the base coat on that car....besides, you can't one up shit with a 4 door Buick on some ugly rims!!! u and wendell should pool your money!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 19 2008, 04:57 PM~11910819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I going to do this to mine!!!! and one up you Angel.. :biggrin:
> *


CLOWN SHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

HAD A ROUGH NIGHT FELLAS. COMING HOME DRUNK OFF THE FREEWAY AND MY DAMN U JOINT SNAPPED. SLIP YOKE CAME OUT THE TRANNY. FLUID EVERYWHERE :angry: 

FUNNY HOW SHIT IS A CHAIN REACTION. HAD THE BOLT NOT SNAPPED OFF THE TRAILING ARM, MY REAR WOULD'NT HAVE SHIFTED. OKAAAY, I RELOADEEED!! MY HOMEBOY GOT ANOTHER DRIVESHAFT AT HIS SHOP ON ICE FOR ME :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

Check out O/G Ford Dog at 3:40 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU&feature=related

Also at 1:05 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRR5-O_F3J8&feature=related

at 3:22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR3TmBRuYNs&feature=related

He school's us here about how cheap aircraft dumps were at 3:24 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg0uagZHFak&feature=related

$7.50 back then :0 $500 + today


----------



## 187PURE

BY THE WAY, WHAT WAS THE CAUSE OF DEATH?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup my naggas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 20 2008, 12:08 PM~11917745
> *
> *


WHO'S THIS WITH ANOTHER FAKE SCREEN NAME :uh:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 20 2008, 10:18 AM~11917832
> *WHO'S THIS WITH ANOTHER FAKE SCREEN NAME :uh:
> *


DON'T WORRY HOMIE I AIN'T HERE TO TRIP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

seems like ALOT of folks are dying a somewhat early ages (40's-50's). Just a reminder that we need to take care of ourselves!! Cut out all that unhealthy ass food, smoking and drinking. And exorcise regulary!!


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 20 2008, 10:21 AM~11917862
> *seems like ALOT of folks are dying a somewhat early ages (40's-50's). Just a reminder that we need to take care of ourselves!! Cut out all that unhealthy ass food, smoking and drinking. And exorcise regulary!!
> *


SHIT I'M IN MY EARLY 30's BUT I SMOKE, DRINK, OVERWIEGHT, AND I FEEL LIKE I'M 50

I NEED TO GET MY SHIT TOGETHER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 20 2008, 12:19 PM~11917840
> *DON'T WORRY HOMIE I AIN'T HERE TO TRIP
> *


OH OK. A COUPLE CATS BEEN HIDING UNDER FAKE NAMES TO TALK SHIT. IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 19 2008, 07:17 PM~11912726
> *Fucc you!!!! Come and get some lead poisoning u shaka zooloo looking muthfucca!!!!
> I thought u had the purple one thats complete in the shop??....man, your more phony than a 3 dollar bill!!!....stop frontin' on shit you dont have.....do you want me to go down the list of shit you supposedly say you have again???
> 
> phony :uh:
> *


I said a '63 you stupid ass!!!!!! the purple one at the shop is a '64 you stupid mexican!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 20 2008, 10:46 AM~11918072
> *OH OK.  A COUPLE CATS BEEN HIDING UNDER FAKE NAMES TO TALK SHIT.  IT'S ALL GOOD
> *


I AM ONE OF THEM BUT I'M GONNA DO MY SHIT TALKING IN O.T.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 20 2008, 01:38 PM~11918535
> *I AM ONE OF THEM BUT I'M GONNA DO MY SHIT TALKING IN O.T.
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 20 2008, 11:38 AM~11918535
> *I AM ONE OF THEM BUT I'M GONNA DO MY SHIT TALKING IN O.T.
> *



FUNGUS PLEASE!!!! YOU ONLY GOT 7 POSTS AND YOUR AND NOW YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT IN OFF TOPIC :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN, YOU KEEP GETTING BANNED :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

BLACK OWNED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup fellas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

damn long day. I'm ready for night shift to start back up!!! i do not want to see another cake or pie... :banghead:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 01:11 PM~11919456
> *damn long day. I'm ready for night shift to start back up!!! i do not want to see another cake or pie... :banghead:
> *


no more donuts either!! just salads!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2008, 01:18 PM~11919519
> *no more donuts either!!  just salads!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


trust me after today. My fat ass is going on a diet!!!!!!!!! 

But good news our new process will make our donuts better tasting and are fresh made each store. I got 6 stores I do over night.. So no more stale shit!!!! And I can custom make stuff now so you want a club donut I got it , or flavor i got it. have it your way..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 20 2008, 10:21 AM~11917862
> *seems like ALOT of folks are dying a somewhat early ages (40's-50's). Just a reminder that we need to take care of ourselves!! Cut out all that unhealthy ass food, smoking and drinking. And exorcise regulary!!
> *


and let all the stress go


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 01:24 PM~11919571
> *trust me after today. My fat ass is going on a diet!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But good news our new process will make our donuts better tasting and are fresh made each store. I got 6 stores I do over night.. So no more stale shit!!!! And I can custom make stuff now so you want a club donut I got it , or flavor i got it. have it your way..
> *


huh?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 01:24 PM~11919571
> *trust me after today. My fat ass is going on a diet!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But good news our new process will make our donuts better tasting and are fresh made each store. I got 6 stores I do over night.. So no more stale shit!!!! And I can custom make stuff now so you want a club donut I got it , or flavor i got it. have it your way..
> *


*HERE'S A LITTLE INSPIRATION *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2008, 01:25 PM~11919583
> *huh?
> *


They new stores are making fresh produce now. So next event , you can order for the shop what ever you want. because donuts are made there. If you want them in your club colors or certain flavors we can do that now..  Even right you name on a dozen.

I really am the Donut guy now... But with a decent salary.. :rofl: :rofl: ( safety product inspector). 3-6hr a night 6 stores..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 20 2008, 01:36 PM~11919655
> *HERE'S A LITTLE INSPIRATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not really. that car was bought and is out here. He buys all his cars.. :uh: The big M in NC... lac of respect is his caddi..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Sep 22 2008, 12:38 PM~11665765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this brotha is on it!!!!!!!!! His build up and help is whats up!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

NOW THESE ****** KIKCIN CONVO ABOUT SOME DAMN DONUTS :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 20 2008, 08:34 AM~11916803
> *BY THE WAY, WHAT WAS THE CAUSE OF DEATH?
> *


Not exactly sure, but he's been in failing health in recent years and he also had a bad car accident he never fully recovered from. His services are tomarrow.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 20 2008, 01:57 PM~11919894
> *NOW THESE ****** KIKCIN CONVO ABOUT SOME DAMN DONUTS :uh:
> *


I make 50k a year checking donuts and training fool.. and still stay at home all day..


----------



## 187PURE

SHAW HOW COME YOUR NAME HAS DASHED LINES UNDER IT?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11919903
> *Not exactly sure, but he's been in failing health in recent years and he also had a bad car accident he never fully recovered from. His services are tomarrow.
> *


 :angel: 

may he ride in peace...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 03:58 PM~11919907
> *I make 50k a year checking donuts and training fool.. and still stay at home all day..
> *


WHAT THAT GOT TO DO WITH LOWRIDING? AND BIG DEAL. I'M MAKING ABOUT THE SAME FOR JUST BULLSHITTIN WITH YOU DUDES ON LIL ALLDAY :tongue:


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY EVER WONDER WHAT HAPPENED TO TWEEDY BIRD LOC?

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=44472689 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 20 2008, 02:01 PM~11919931
> *WHAT THAT GOT TO DO WITH LOWRIDING?  AND BIG DEAL.  I'M MAKING ABOUT THE SAME FOR JUST BULLSHITTIN WITH YOU DUDES ON LIL ALLDAY :tongue:
> *


one word!!!!!!!!!!!!

























Steering wheel!!!!!!

The import boys posted and said they want there wheel and boost button back... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Oct 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11919907-->
> 
> 
> 
> I make 50k a year checking donuts and training fool.. and still stay at home all day..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not with tha clunker you dont'...spend some more money on it...gump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 01:59 PM~11919911
> *SHAW HOW COME YOUR NAME HAS DASHED LINES UNDER IT?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz i was writing doofus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 02:01 PM~11919931
> *WHAT THAT GOT TO DO WITH LOWRIDING?  AND BIG DEAL.  I'M MAKING ABOUT THE SAME FOR JUST BULLSHITTIN WITH YOU DUDES ON LIL ALLDAY :tongue:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not with that car you ain't...spend some more money too!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11919946
> *ANYBODY EVER WONDER WHAT HAPPENED TO TWEEDY BIRD LOC?
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=44472689 :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...no, aint from my hood.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 02:03 PM~11919952
> *one word!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Steering wheel!!!!!!
> 
> the Chuckie Cheese mouse posted and said he wants there wheel and boost button back... off the racing game!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FIXED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 02:12 PM~11920047
> *not with tha clunker you dont'...spend some more money on it...gump
> cuz i was writing doofus
> not with that car you ain't...spend some more money too!!!!!
> lol...no, aint from my hood.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FIXED
> *


Funny how you work 3 jobs and spend all your doe on a parts car.. And your a ryder of a pile of parts.. :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 02:16 PM~11920086
> *Funny how you work 3 jobs and spend all your doe on a parts car.. And your a ryder  of a pile of parts..  :uh:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



1/4 of my pile of parts cost more than you whole car tubbs!!!!!

you need to sell a donut this big to catch up!!!!








[/img]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 02:19 PM~11920124
> *1/4 of my pile of parts cost more than you whole car tubbs!!!!!
> 
> you need to sell a donut this big to catch up!!!!
> 
> 
> *


And it's still and parts !!!!!!!!!!! what if something happens to you . then what. :dunno: Your kids have a garage of 20g parts.. personally i don't care..i going to have fun and ride at the same time... Forget working my self to death and missing life..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 04:24 PM~11920183
> *And it's still and parts !!!!!!!!!!! what if something happens to you . then what.  :dunno: Your kids have a garage of 20g parts.. personally i don't care..i going to have fun and ride at the same time... Forget working my self to death and missing life..
> *


WHY YOU THINK ****** GON' DIE? :uh: WHAT IF HE DON'T DIE? I SAY LIVE YOUR LIFE THE WAY YOU CHOOSE TO


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 02:19 PM~11920124
> *1/4 of my pile of parts cost more than you whole car tubbs!!!!!
> 
> you need to sell a donut this big to catch up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> *


I WORK 2 BLOCKS FROM HERE ON ABOR VITAE/ LA CIENEGA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 04:12 PM~11920047
> *not with that car you ain't...spend some more money too!!!!!
> *


WHAT YOU THINK I'M DOING MARK TWAIN :uh: I'M SAVING. + I DONE SPENT MONEY ALL SUMMER. NEW HYDROS, NEW PAINT (EVEN THOUGH I'M GETTING IT REPAINTED AFTER NEW YEAR'S), AND NEW MOONROOF. HAVE PLANS FOR NEW GUTS, NEW TOP, HEADLINER, NEW WHEELS, AND CHROME UNDERMY HOOD. ALSO AM UPGRADING MY BATTERIES.


----------



## 187PURE

CHECK YOU GUYS LATER. I'M BOUT TO LEAVE WORK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 02:24 PM~11920183
> *And it's still and parts !!!!!!!!!!! what if something happens to you . then what.  :dunno: Your kids have a garage of 20g parts.. personally i don't care..i going to have fun and ride at the same time... Forget working my self to death and missing life..
> *


okay, I'll be serious ol'buddie...

If something happined to me, my club would take over. Since many of our members experianced this problem before there is already plan in our books set for this situation. The club would finish the car, and it will stay with the club on MY approval. My family is already set. The car stays with it's family...IMPERIALS. I could have them sell it but thats up to me too and I don't want that. This is truly a GREAT club with good mature people that I feel secure with.

The buildup of this car is hard, and stressful (at times) no doubt but it's only temporary. When it's done, I'll have a nice car for the weekends and i can move on to the next chapter in my life. Building this car with my friends, including talking to you morons on here is FUN and a good experiance. The hard work involved is a big life experiance. 

I love lowriding and have a big heart and dedication and application towards it. If I did not do things the way I'm doing them now, I'd have regrets and tell myself that I could have done better if i put more soul into it. No regrets, shorts or losses homie. You might be one of those "here today, gone tomarrow" riders like Swanga said. Not me...I've been doing Lowriding since 1987 when me and dad built my first lowrider bike...got my first trophy in 1995...built my first CLEAN front bacc monte carlo in 97 and here i am today as an Imperial.  and i'm not even 30 yet.


----------



## Dirt422

Whut up ridaz?! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 20 2008, 06:28 PM~11920807
> *Whut up ridaz?! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11920375
> *okay, I'll be serious ol'buddie...
> 
> If something happined to me, my club would take over. Since many of our members experianced this problem before there is already plan in our books set for this situation. The club would finish the car, and it will stay with the club on MY approval. My family is already set. The car stays with it's family...IMPERIALS. I could have them sell it but thats up to me too and I don't want that. This is truly a GREAT club with good mature people that I feel secure with.
> 
> The buildup of this car is hard, and stressful (at times) no doubt but it's only temporary. When it's done, I'll have a nice car for the weekends and i can move on to the next chapter in my life. Building this car with my friends, including talking to you morons on here is FUN and a good experiance. The hard work involved is a big life experiance.
> 
> I love lowriding and have a big heart and dedication and application towards it. If I did not do things the way I'm doing them now, I'd have regrets and tell myself that I could have done better if i put more soul into it. No regrets, shorts or losses homie. You might be one of those "here today, gone tomarrow" riders like Swanga said. Not me...I've been doing Lowriding since 1987 when me and dad built my first lowrider bike...got my first trophy in 1995...built my first CLEAN front bacc monte carlo in 97 and here i am today as an Imperial.  and i'm not even 30 yet.
> *


 :wow: 




> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11920845
> *:wave:
> *


 Plan on Gods Son getting his naps handed to him soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 02:24 PM~11920183
> *And it's still and parts !!!!!!!!!!! what if something happens to you . then what.  :dunno: Your kids have a garage of 20g parts.. personally i don't care..i going to have fun and ride at the same time... Forget working my self to death and missing life..
> *


This *****...............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Snow my cousin has a '88 caprice that i'm going to finish for him . you better watch out "light bright" I'm coming for your skittles mobile!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2008, 06:47 PM~11920988
> *Snow my cousin has a '88 caprice that i'm going to finish for him .  you better watch out "light bright" I'm coming for your  skittles mobile!!!!!!!!!
> *



bring it on OJ so i can serve ur slaccing azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

i need to finish minez to (cripn8ez) it gonna hurt sum feelingz..........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 20 2008, 03:42 PM~11920922-->
> 
> 
> 
> This *****...............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2008, 03:47 PM~11920988
> *Snow my cousin has a '88 caprice that i'm going to finish for him .  you better watch out "light bright" I'm coming for your  skittles mobile!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wow: 



> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 20 2008, 03:49 PM~11921017
> *bring it on OJ so i can serve ur slaccing azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i need to finish minez to (cripn8ez) it gonna hurt sum feelingz..........
> *


 will see at slamsession... Or Mytle beach. But deff slamsession.......


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 01:41 PM~11920375
> *okay, I'll be serious ol'buddie...
> 
> If something happined to me, my club would take over. Since many of our members experianced this problem before there is already plan in our books set for this situation. The club would finish the car, and it will stay with the club on MY approval. My family is already set. The car stays with it's family...IMPERIALS. I could have them sell it but thats up to me too and I don't want that. This is truly a GREAT club with good mature people that I feel secure with.
> 
> The buildup of this car is hard, and stressful (at times) no doubt but it's only temporary. When it's done, I'll have a nice car for the weekends and i can move on to the next chapter in my life. Building this car with my friends, including talking to you morons on here is FUN and a good experiance. The hard work involved is a big life experiance.
> 
> I love lowriding and have a big heart and dedication and application towards it. If I did not do things the way I'm doing them now, I'd have regrets and tell myself that I could have done better if i put more soul into it. No regrets, shorts or losses homie. You might be one of those "here today, gone tomarrow" riders like Swanga said. Not me...I've been doing Lowriding since 1987 when me and dad built my first lowrider bike...got my first trophy in 1995...built my first CLEAN front bacc monte carlo in 97 and here i am today as an Imperial.  and i'm not even 30 yet.
> *


* Gotta Respect Those Words All The Way....

Spoken Like A Tru Lowrider.

Some Reason,I Feel Young As Hell Reading Thru All That L0L*


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 06:54 PM~11921075
> *:wow:
> will see at slamsession... Or Mytle beach. But deff slamsession.......
> *



next spring u will c futty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 05:41 PM~11920375
> *okay, I'll be serious ol'buddie...
> 
> If something happined to me, my club would take over. Since many of our members experianced this problem before there is already plan in our books set for this situation. The club would finish the car, and it will stay with the club on MY approval. My family is already set. The car stays with it's family...IMPERIALS. I could have them sell it but thats up to me too and I don't want that. This is truly a GREAT club with good mature people that I feel secure with.
> 
> The buildup of this car is hard, and stressful (at times) no doubt but it's only temporary. When it's done, I'll have a nice car for the weekends and i can move on to the next chapter in my life. Building this car with my friends, including talking to you morons on here is FUN and a good experiance. The hard work involved is a big life experiance.
> 
> I love lowriding and have a big heart and dedication and application towards it. If I did not do things the way I'm doing them now, I'd have regrets and tell myself that I could have done better if i put more soul into it. No regrets, shorts or losses homie. You might be one of those "here today, gone tomarrow" riders like Swanga said. Not me...I've been doing Lowriding since 1987 when me and dad built my first lowrider bike...got my first trophy in 1995...built my first CLEAN front bacc monte carlo in 97 and here i am today as an Imperial.  and i'm not even 30 yet.
> *



i can dig it cat daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Oct 20 2008, 03:28 PM~11920807-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whut up ridaz?! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats hatnin' Dirt..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Oct 20 2008, 03:49 PM~11921017
> *bring it on OJ so i can serve ur slaccing azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i need to finish minez to (cripn8ez) it gonna hurt sum feelingz..........
> *


Whats cookin' Luigi??!!...I was sleep last night zzzzzzzzzzzzz...It's all good with that prob, I got it worked out


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11921343
> *Whats hatnin' Dirt..
> Whats cookin' Luigi??!!...I was sleep last night zzzzzzzzzzzzz...It's all good with that prob, I got it worked out
> *



ok pedro my bad .................. 


bacc to the taco truk u go ese!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 04:20 PM~11921343
> *.
> Whats cookin' Luigi??!!...I was sleep last night zzzzzzzzzzzzz...It's all good with that prob, I got it worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Today was the last day to register to vote, I hope y'all are locked in so you can vote on the 4th. In case y'all missed it, here is Colin Powell's interview where he endorsed Obama. It's a good interview.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 04:26 PM~11921415
> *:cheesy:
> *



MAN...GET YOUR LUNCHEON LOAF FATASS OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

THE HOMIES AT HOPTOBERFEST N TEXAS



















CANDYLLAC IS ALWAYS READY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE WESTSIDE 
[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

>


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 19 2008, 02:10 PM~11910034
> *WHAT'S UP YOUNGIN
> *


wat up gangsta.... 
any of you beeches got some new shit to show?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11922524
> *wat up gangsta....
> any of you beeches got some new shit to show?
> *


 hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 20 2008, 05:44 PM~11922524
> *wat up gangsta....
> any of you beeches got some new shit to show?
> *


yes. WILL I , NO...... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> THE HOMIES AT HOPTOBERFEST N TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANDYLLAC IS ALWAYS READY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE WESTSIDE


[/quote]

Wussup Snow...How was Hoptoberfest,? U didn't go??



> Whats hatnin' Dirt..
> 
> 
> wutz up CF!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 20 2008, 03:49 PM~11921017
> *bring it on OJ so i can serve ur slaccing azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i need to finish minez to (cripn8ez) it gonna hurt sum feelingz..........
> *


whatever!!!!! get rid of that taxi cab frame and kindergarten graphics!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 21 2008, 12:02 AM~11925924
> *whatever!!!!!  get rid of that taxi cab frame and kindergarten graphics!!!!!
> *


*What up loc*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 20 2008, 10:03 PM~11925927
> *What up loc
> *


c-walkin'!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 21 2008, 12:07 AM~11925958
> *c-walkin'!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Oct 21 2008, 12:50 AM~11925800-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wussup Snow...How was Hoptoberfest,? U didn't go??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 20 2008, 04:20 PM~11921343
> *Whats hatnin' Dirt..
> wutz up CF!
> *



naw i couldnt mak it this year :angry: 


it was a good turn out though lik alwayz....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 21 2008, 01:02 AM~11925924
> *whatever!!!!!  get rid of that taxi cab frame and kindergarten graphics!!!!!
> *



never that my shit is up to par fooolie-ooooo


c walking u dont know anything bout that


----------



## cripn8ez

get up get ready for chow sit on ur bunks get ready for chow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 21 2008, 04:57 AM~11927080
> *naw i couldnt mak it this year :angry:
> it was a good turn out though lik alwayz....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11925958
> *c-walkin'!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 21 2008, 10:59 AM~11927810
> *:uh:
> *



WEST GOOD MY LOC?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 21 2008, 08:01 AM~11927830
> *WEST GOOD MY LOC?
> *


 Just got home from slav'n. Makin' me some breakfast...then I'm hittin the sacc...

why aint you at work bum?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 21 2008, 11:05 AM~11927857
> *Just got home from slav'n. Makin' me some breakfast...then I'm hittin the sacc...
> 
> why aint you at work bum?
> *



I GOT SUSPNDED FOR 2 DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

GET UP B 4 I GO 






[/quote]


I C YA HOMIEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 21 2008, 08:16 AM~11927946
> *I GOT SUSPNDED FOR 2 DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Suspended! :uh: ***** u not in H.S. anymore!! 

What they caught you on camera stealing boxes, on your day off? LOL :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 21 2008, 04:58 AM~11927082
> *
> never that my shit is up to par fooolie-ooooo
> c walking u dont know anything bout that
> *


up to par in Stevie Wonder's eyes!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI ARE YOU VOTING FOR McCAIN? :0


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 21 2008, 03:01 PM~11931850
> *FUNDI ARE YOU VOTING FOR McCAIN? :0
> *


YOU KNOW HIS WIFE IS GONNA MAKE HIM.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 21 2008, 05:02 PM~11931865
> *YOU KNOW HIS WIFE IS GONNA MAKE HIM.
> *


ANY COMPTON RIDERS IN HERE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11931886
> *ANY COMPTON RIDERS IN HERE
> *


LYNWOOD IS CLOSE ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

>


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 21 2008, 03:01 PM~11931850
> *FUNDI ARE YOU VOTING FOR McCAIN? :0
> *


 You know he is...*.are y'all reg'd to vote???*


----------



## Scarfresh

*R.I.P Rudy Ray Moore (Dolemite)*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11932941
> *R.I.P Rudy Ray Moore (Dolemite)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WTF!!!! WE LOST ANOTHER ONE??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 21 2008, 02:29 PM~11932116
> *You know he is....are y'all reg'd to vote???
> *


I'm back on the west coast son


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 20 2008, 09:41 PM~11924181
> *yes.  WILL I  ,  NO...... :biggrin:
> *


you got a bucket, noone wants to see that


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## buffitout

:wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 21 2008, 05:57 PM~11933540
> *I'm back on the west coast son
> *


Sup homie!
Here's the link to those lawschool forums I was telling you about:
http://www.lawschooldiscussion.org/prelaw/...x.php?board=5.0


----------



## Howard




----------



## 187PURE

DAMN THIS SONG IS LONG :around: YOU'LL RUN OUT OF GAS BANGIN THIS SHIT IN THE RIDE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2008, 07:32 AM~11938237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2008, 05:49 AM~11937787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those aint blacc riders gump


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 08:54 AM~11938941
> *those aint blacc riders gump
> *


 :uh: coming from a invader at that . :uh: just because you got 10gs in parts don't mean nothing... You shit still stinks . Rosebud butt...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 22 2008, 08:57 AM~11938969
> *:uh:  coming from a invader at that .  :uh:  just because you got 10gs in parts don't mean nothing... You shit still stinks . Rosebud butt...
> *


Fucc you luncheon loaf!!!!! stop hating and get you some bizzness!!!!
Now kicc rocks and take your sweaty keeloid neck with you!!!!!! :angry: bum


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 22 2008, 05:40 AM~11937985
> *Sup homie!
> Here's the link to those lawschool forums I was telling you about:
> http://www.lawschooldiscussion.org/prelaw/...x.php?board=5.0
> *


I browsed through that forum just now. Seems to be some good advice in there. Just keep practicing the LSAT and take some time to write a damn good personal statement. You should do fine.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 11:54 AM~11938941
> *those aint blacc riders gump
> *



NEATHER ARE YOU......... GOOBBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


MY WESTSIDE BRUTHAZ........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2008, 11:38 AM~11939333
> *NEATHER ARE YOU......... GOOBBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> MY WESTSIDE BRUTHAZ........
> *


WHEN I GET ME SOME AAA I'MA RIDE OUT THERE TO KICC IT WITH YOU HOMIE. I MIGHT EVEN STOP AND SEE FUNDI'S ASS :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:01 PM~11939602
> *WHEN I GET ME SOME AAA I'MA RIDE OUT THERE TO KICC IT WITH YOU HOMIE.  I MIGHT EVEN STOP AND SEE FUNDI'S ASS :cheesy:
> *



GAS UP AND ROLL HOMIE IM HERE..........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 22 2008, 12:02 PM~11939608
> *GAS UP AND ROLL HOMIE IM HERE..........
> *


9HRS+ ON 13s :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:01 AM~11939602
> *WHEN I GET ME SOME AAA I'MA RIDE OUT THERE TO KICC IT WITH YOU HOMIE.  I MIGHT EVEN STOP AND SEE FUNDI'S ASS :cheesy:
> *


I wouldn't mind taking a trip to the East Cost in the spring for Black Bike Week, we'll have to bring the video camera and see if we can peform an exorcist on fundi's ass. Try and remove the devil from within him!


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS.........* :wave: 

*I'M LOOKIN FOR A 62 OR A 64 IF YOU KNOW WHERE'S ONE PM ME INFO!!!!!

THANKS...  *


----------



## 187PURE

YOUNG SUGA FREE BACK THE DAY :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:49 PM~11939989
> *YOUNG SUGA FREE BACK THE DAY :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS THAT OLD SCHOOL SHIT FOR REALZ THEM HOES LOOK LIKE THEY CAME FROM THE BARBIE-COAST OR THE 1ST KINGS?????????? LOL :0 BACC N THE DAYZ ....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:01 AM~11939602
> *WHEN I GET ME SOME AAA I'MA RIDE OUT THERE TO KICC IT WITH YOU HOMIE.  I MIGHT EVEN STOP AND SEE FUNDI'S ASS :cheesy:
> *


Lab Coat please!!!!!!!! one of the first post your arse wrote was how you only ride 50 or less miles.. :uh: Shoot Ive been up there 4 times!!!! and you still hide. twice with the blue caddi.... Fully charged up.. :0 

Don't let the masta and the caddi come up there together. you know what you got coming fool..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 21 2008, 03:19 PM~11932018
> *LYNWOOD IS CLOSE ENOUGH :biggrin:
> *


you mean philly buster


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:48 AM~11939973
> *SUP BROTHAS......... :wave:
> 
> I'M LOOKIN FOR A 62 OR A 64 IF YOU KNOW WHERE'S ONE PM ME INFO!!!!!
> 
> THANKS...
> *


got one for you!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 22 2008, 12:58 PM~11941199
> *got one for you!!!!!!
> *


  PM SENT


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 22 2008, 12:49 PM~11941106
> *Lab Coat please!!!!!!!! one of the first post your arse wrote was how you only ride 50 or less miles.. :uh:  Shoot Ive been up there 4 times!!!! and you still hide. twice with the blue caddi.... Fully charged up.. :0
> 
> Don't let the masta and the caddi come up there together. you know what you got coming fool..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN YOU COMING TO GLENDALE..........  :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 22 2008, 01:03 PM~11941253
> *WHEN YOU COMING TO GLENDALE..........   :nicoderm:
> *


ol' glendale busta ass *****!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 22 2008, 01:03 PM~11941253
> *WHEN YOU COMING TO GLENDALE..........   :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 22 2008, 01:10 PM~11941319
> *:0
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:48 AM~11939973
> *SUP BROTHAS......... :wave:
> 
> I'M LOOKIN FOR A 62 OR A 64 IF YOU KNOW WHERE'S ONE PM ME INFO!!!!!
> 
> THANKS...
> *



got a rag 61 for 35...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 22 2008, 12:49 PM~11941106
> *Lab Coat please!!!!!!!! one of the first post your arse wrote was how you only ride 50 or less miles.. :uh:  Shoot Ive been up there 4 times!!!! and you still hide. twice with the blue caddi.... Fully charged up.. :0
> 
> Don't let the masta and the caddi come up there together. you know what you got coming fool..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i call bullshit post pic or you wasnt in philly


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Oct 22 2008, 09:34 AM~11939285-->
> 
> 
> 
> I browsed through that forum just now. Seems to be some good advice in there. Just keep practicing the LSAT and take some time to write a damn good personal statement. You should do fine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> get that bullshit outta here!!!! we criminals..exepts for tyrone...nerd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 22 2008, 12:57 PM~11941177
> *you mean philly buster
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought he was pulin 1 of your moves in a minute
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 22 2008, 12:58 PM~11941199
> *got one for you!!!!!!
> *


please :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 01:51 PM~11941667
> *get that bullshit outta here!!!! we criminals..exepts for tyrone...nerd
> i thought he was pulin 1 of your moves in a minute
> 
> please :uh:
> *


didn't I tell you to stop acting stupid!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 22 2008, 02:00 PM~11941731
> *didn't I tell you to stop acting stupid!!!!
> *


you want me to checc yo'old azz again?????


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 22 2008, 01:36 PM~11941536
> *got a rag 61 for 35...
> *


send pics


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 22 2008, 02:06 PM~11941778
> *send pics
> *


It's very nice and stocc, I've seen it...turnkey


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 22 2008, 01:36 PM~11941536
> *got a rag 61 for 35...
> *


i have one for 45


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 02:06 PM~11941783
> *It's very nice and stocc, I've seen it...turnkey
> *



nah...not mines CF. My boy got one he wanna dump. 

I'll post pics 2morrow or Friday. 

All stock with a 348 BB....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11941106
> *Lab Coat please!!!!!!!! one of the first post your arse wrote was how you only ride 50 or less miles.. :uh:  Shoot Ive been up there 4 times!!!! and you still hide. twice with the blue caddi.... Fully charged up.. :0
> 
> Don't let the masta and the caddi come up there together. you know what you got coming fool..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: FUNDI YOU FULLA SHIT.. YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU AINT BEEN UP HERE.. THESE CRAZY LIL' ****** WOULD'VE SHOT YO' ASS ON SITE!! THE WAY YOU DRESS IS AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR BUSTER.. ****** WOULD HAVE PISTOL WHIPPED AND ROBBED YOU IF YOU HAD ANY MONEY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 22 2008, 03:48 PM~11941643
> *i call bullshit post pic or you wasnt in philly
> *


***** TALMBOUT HE WAS AT PA MALL OR SOME SHIT (I NEVER HEARD OF IT). AND IF IT DID EXIST, WHO GOES TO MALLS BESIDES WOMEN AND PREPPY LITTLE KIDS. ****** SHOP ON THE AVE OR SWAP MEETS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 03:51 PM~11941667
> *get that bullshit outta here!!!! we criminals..exepts for tyrone...nerd
> *


TYRONE GON' WIND UP FUCKIN YOU UP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11942076
> *TYRONE GON' WIND UP FUCKIN YOU UP
> *



naw, he aint got no gas money to get over here...and you...whats next on the ham sammich?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 02:19 PM~11941886
> *:roflmao: FUNDI YOU FULLA SHIT.. YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU AINT BEEN UP HERE.. THESE CRAZY LIL' ****** WOULD'VE SHOT YO' ASS ON SITE!!  THE WAY YOU DRESS IS AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR BUSTER.. ****** WOULD HAVE PISTOL WHIPPED AND ROBBED YOU IF YOU HAD ANY MONEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ole farmer lookin' muthafucca


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11941926
> ****** TALMBOUT HE WAS AT PA MALL OR SOME SHIT (I NEVER HEARD OF IT).  AND IF IT DID EXIST, WHO GOES TO MALLS BESIDES WOMEN AND PREPPY LITTLE KIDS.  ****** SHOP ON THE AVE OR SWAP MEETS
> *


Don't hate fool. All you got to do is go back some pgs when I tryed to get up with you....


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11941926
> ****** TALMBOUT HE WAS AT PA MALL OR SOME SHIT (I NEVER HEARD OF IT).  AND IF IT DID EXIST, WHO GOES TO MALLS BESIDES WOMEN AND PREPPY LITTLE KIDS.  ****** SHOP ON THE AVE OR SWAP MEETS
> *


kaddi kings from pittsburgh and he went home a couple weeks ago but fundi didnt go


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 02:19 PM~11941886
> *:roflmao: FUNDI YOU FULLA SHIT.. YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU AINT BEEN UP HERE.. THESE CRAZY LIL' ****** WOULD'VE SHOT YO' ASS ON SITE!!  THE WAY YOU DRESS IS AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR BUSTER.. ****** WOULD HAVE PISTOL WHIPPED AND ROBBED YOU IF YOU HAD ANY MONEY
> *


thats real talk


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good news today....E.R. Kustoms is taking my rider in to be put bacc together Saturday then their gonna rub it out. After that...off to Walt Prey for pinstriping.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

on another note,,,y'all stop sending me all that fukin' spam n shit in my email and texts...snowman, tyronee,wendell


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 22 2008, 06:26 PM~11943390
> *kaddi kings from pittsburgh and he went home a couple weeks ago but fundi didnt go
> *


PITTSBURGH IS ABOUT 5HRS+ FROM PHILLY. BUT THAT'S NEITHER HERE NOR THERE, I DON'T GO TO MALLS.. ***** MEET ME ON THE STREETS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 05:31 PM~11942740
> *naw, he aint got no gas money to get over here...and you...whats next on the ham sammich?
> *


NOTHIN RIGHT NOW EXCEPT FIXING THE MINOR PROBLEM I HAD THE OTHER NIGHT. I'M STACKING SO I CAN GET SHIT DONE IN A MAJOR WAY.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 06:57 PM~11943787
> *Good news today....E.R. Kustoms is taking my rider in to be put bacc together Saturday then their gonna rub it out. After that...off to Walt Prey for pinstriping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S FANTASTIC. AND AFTER THAT, ARE YOU READY TO ROLL?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 09:38 PM~11947542
> *THAT'S FANTASTIC.  AND AFTER THAT, ARE YOU READY TO ROLL?
> *



No where near it. Everythings gotta be right and tight to get our Car Committee's approval. Lots more work to do, but a journey of a thousand miles begins with one step


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2008, 09:37 PM~11947534
> *NOTHIN RIGHT NOW EXCEPT FIXING THE MINOR PROBLEM I HAD THE OTHER NIGHT.  I'M STACKING SO I CAN GET SHIT DONE IN A MAJOR WAY.
> *


Thast good....dont get anxious and dip into it though!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 11:56 PM~11947750
> *Thast good....dont get anxious and dip into it though!
> *


naw.. trying to be hittin hard for 09


----------



## 187PURE

OK FUNDI.. I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOUR ASS. YOU SAID YOU MAKE 50 G's WORKING AT DUNKIN DONUTS RIGHT? WHAT IS IT THAT YOU DO? DO YOU MAKE THEM? ARE YOU A TASTE TESTER? OR ARE YOU THE NEW MASCOT REPLACING THE FAT GUY WITH THE MUSTACHE (_:"TIME TO MAKE THE DONUTS":_)? AND IF YOU GOT A NURSING DEGREE, WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME FUCKIN 'ROUND WITH 50 G's? DON'T LPNs/RNs MAKE A GRIP? BOY YOU AND SCOTTY NEED TO BE IN THAT PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY COMBO JAR.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 07:37 AM~11949960
> *OK FUNDI.. I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOUR ASS.  YOU SAID YOU MAKE 50 G's WORKING AT DUNKIN DONUTS RIGHT?  WHAT IS IT THAT YOU DO?  DO YOU MAKE THEM?  ARE YOU A TASTE TESTER?  OR ARE YOU THE NEW MASCOT REPLACING THE FAT GUY WITH THE MUSTACHE (:"TIME TO MAKE THE DONUTS":)?  AND IF YOU GOT A NURSING DEGREE, WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME FUCKIN 'ROUND WITH 50 G's?  DON'T LPNs/RNs MAKE A GRIP?  BOY YOU AND SCOTTY NEED TO BE IN THAT PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY COMBO JAR.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 06:37 AM~11949960
> *OK FUNDI.. I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOUR ASS.  YOU SAID YOU MAKE 50 G's WORKING AT DUNKIN DONUTS RIGHT?  WHAT IS IT THAT YOU DO?  DO YOU MAKE THEM?  ARE YOU A TASTE TESTER?  OR ARE YOU THE NEW MASCOT REPLACING THE FAT GUY WITH THE MUSTACHE (:"TIME TO MAKE THE DONUTS":)?  AND IF YOU GOT A NURSING DEGREE, WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME FUCKIN 'ROUND WITH 50 G's?  DON'T LPNs/RNs MAKE A GRIP?  BOY YOU AND SCOTTY NEED TO BE IN THAT PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY COMBO JAR.
> *


* 50 G'z A Year At Dunkin Donuts? Where A ***** Shoot His Resmue For This L0L He Gotta Be Workin In The Corp Section Of Dunkin Donuts To Be Making That Kind Of Loop.

I Know Them Kids Wrappin Up Them Cinnabums At Them Shops Aint Making No Damn 50 G'z Now If They Are....Name The Location,I Need Some Extra Loot For Murals & Chrome Parts

Good Morning ******.....Morning For Us At 11,So This Early Morning Now. *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 23 2008, 11:24 AM~11950759
> * 50 G'z A Year At Dunkin Donuts? Where A ***** Shoot His Resmue For This L0L He Gotta Be Workin In The Corp Section Of Dunkin Donuts To Be Making That Kind Of Loop.
> 
> I Know Them Kids Wrappin Up Them Cinnabums At Them Shops Aint Making No Damn 50 G'z Now If They Are....Name The Location,I Need Some Extra Loot For Murals & Chrome Parts
> 
> Good Morning ******.....Morning For Us At 11,So This Early Morning Now.
> *


FUNDI'S TOO IGNORANT TO BE WORKING CORPORATE. PICTURE GOMER PYLE AT THE ROUND TABLE NEGOTIATING :uh:


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 08:27 AM~11950785
> *FUNDI'S TOO IGNORANT TO BE WORKING CORPORATE.  PICTURE GOMER PYLE AT THE ROUND TABLE NEGOTIATING :uh:
> *


*....Damn...Not A Pretty Sight There.

Must Be A Local Truck Driver For Dunkin Donuts Then But 50 G'z? You Can't Be Working In One Of The Shops For That Kind Loot.....If You Are,Uhh....Well Still No Way L0L

Aint The Pay Rate Like 8 Something In Them Kind Of Places*


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 09:55 PM~11947736
> *No where near it. Everythings gotta be right and tight to get our Car Committee's approval. Lots more work to do, but a journey of a thousand miles begins with one step
> *



Whut up CF! HOw do that work as far as them approving your car?? Do they have like a checklist or something? And if it doesn't get approved do you have to go bac to the drawing board? Just wonderin how that stuff works


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 07:37 AM~11949960
> *OK FUNDI.. I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOUR ASS.  YOU SAID YOU MAKE 50 G's WORKING AT DUNKIN DONUTS RIGHT?  WHAT IS IT THAT YOU DO?  DO YOU MAKE THEM?  ARE YOU A TASTE TESTER?  OR ARE YOU THE NEW MASCOT REPLACING THE FAT GUY WITH THE MUSTACHE (:"TIME TO MAKE THE DONUTS":)?  AND IF YOU GOT A NURSING DEGREE, WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME FUCKIN 'ROUND WITH 50 G's?  DON'T LPNs/RNs MAKE A GRIP?  BOY YOU AND SCOTTY NEED TO BE IN THAT PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY COMBO JAR.
> *































i think hes doing both the taste tester and the new mascott.187 ill let you know about the road trip next week to n.c. but if not next week it maybe in a couple weeks before it gets to cold


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS CRACKIN' BROTHAS.... *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 23 2008, 11:34 AM~11950838
> *....Damn...Not A Pretty Sight There.
> 
> Must Be A Local Truck Driver For Dunkin Donuts Then But 50 G'z? You Can't Be Working In One Of The Shops For That Kind Loot.....If You Are,Uhh....Well Still No Way L0L
> 
> Aint The Pay Rate Like 8 Something In Them Kind Of Places
> *


 :no: NOT EVEN. THEY LUCKY IF THEY GETTIN SEVEN AND CHANGE AN HOUR


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 12:51 PM~11941667
> *get that bullshit outta here!!!! we criminals..exepts for tyrone...nerd
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Tyrone is a thief of knowledge....he is gonna roll up on you and blast you with the truth.


----------



## 187PURE

..AND THE ***** THAT ROBBED THE DUNKIN DONUTS AND KILLED THE COP WAS A STUPID MUTHAFUCKA. THE REGISTERS DON'T HOLD BUT SO MUCH LOOT (IF YOU'RE ON SOME GRAB AND FLEE TYPE SHIT). YOU'RE BETTER OFF HITTING A BANK AND GRABBING A FEW STACKS RIGHT QUICK AND THEN GET THE FUCK UP OUTTA THERE.. FUCK A SAFE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 04:57 PM~11943787
> *Good news today....E.R. Kustoms is taking my rider in to be put bacc together Saturday then their gonna rub it out. After that...off to Walt Prey for pinstriping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11945307
> *on another note,,,y'all stop sending me all that fukin' spam n shit in my email and texts...snowman, tyronee,wendell
> *


I don't send you any spam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 07:37 AM~11949960
> *OK FUNDI.. I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOUR ASS.  YOU SAID YOU MAKE 50 G's WORKING AT DUNKIN DONUTS RIGHT?  WHAT IS IT THAT YOU DO?  DO YOU MAKE THEM?  ARE YOU A TASTE TESTER?  OR ARE YOU THE NEW MASCOT REPLACING THE FAT GUY WITH THE MUSTACHE (:"TIME TO MAKE THE DONUTS":)?  AND IF YOU GOT A NURSING DEGREE, WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME FUCKIN 'ROUND WITH 50 G's?  DON'T LPNs/RNs MAKE A GRIP?  BOY YOU AND SCOTTY NEED TO BE IN THAT PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY COMBO JAR.
> *


what are you talking about?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

50K at Dunkin' Donuts to start!!!!!!!!!! ***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SWANGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 23 2008, 12:09 PM~11952464
> *50K at Dunkin' Donuts to start!!!!!!!!!!  ***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Me and the wife both have nursing degree's. I'm just tired of doing it.. So i took a job at the corporate level.. I test and make the new design and see how the market likes it. i said earlier what I was doing... DD is going to fresh stuff per store and our (NC) are the test market.. So all your cakes and donuts will be made per order . I travel around the triangle (RDU) checking and cooking up the new stuff. also training and explaining the new way of doing stuff.. Like a safety inspector for the company. I never BS you before so don't call me out 187. :uh: i also get to work total opposite hours from my wife so no more day care out the ass or trying to do the kid swap at the sites.. I'll take the pay cut.. Nursing is a higher tax bracket and it a good fall back for these times. ( people get sick and die ). I at 48k now.. nursing only get about $20-$29hr . We don't have BSN or BSNRN . But the wife will next year!!! then it's doc pay.... I just want to start over.. been helping kids and old folk since 6th grade..  1988. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 23 2008, 10:06 AM~11951191
> *Whut up CF! HOw do that work as far as them approving your car?? Do they have like a checklist or something? And if it doesn't get approved do you have to go bac to the drawing board? Just wonderin how that stuff works
> *


All is good on the home front Dirt...Hope you doin' the do too! Anywayz...

Car Committee is a couple of elected members in a club who have knowledge about building high quality cars for a long time, so their very familiar with what good chrome, body/paint, interior looks like..right down to simple details such as tight stitching, correct bolts, etc. If a new car is ready for a plaque or a already-plaqued car is to maintain flying a plaque, it has to get passed a Car Committee inspection. This helps to maintain a clubs standards. They can use a checklist if it helps them. If the car is not up to par, they'll tell you what to do to fix it. Members have to respect this. They are also in charge to help/assist and critique the progress of new cars in the construction stage.

The whole point of this is to keep your car looking as good as it can be with the amount of money you have into it while keeping up with club standards. Most clubs have this. You'd be surprised how many important details are missed by car owners out there.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 23 2008, 12:41 PM~11952841
> *Me and the wife both have nursing degree's. I'm just tired of doing it.. So i took a job at the corporate level.. I test and make the new design and see how the market likes it. i said earlier what I was doing...  DD is going to fresh stuff per store and our (NC) are the test market.. So all your cakes and donuts will be made per order . I travel around the triangle (RDU) checking and cooking up the new stuff. also training and explaining the new way of doing stuff..  Like a safety inspector for the company.  I never BS you before so don't call me out 187. :uh:  i also get to work total opposite hours from my wife so no more day care out the ass or trying to do the kid swap at the sites.. I'll take the pay cut.. Nursing is a higher tax bracket and it a good fall back for these times. ( people get sick and die ). I at 48k now..  nursing only get about $20-$29hr . We don't have BSN or BSNRN . But the wife will next year!!! then it's doc pay....  I just want to start over.. been helping kids and old folk since 6th grade..  1988. :0
> *


you should've said 48K!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: how's the roadmaster?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 23 2008, 12:41 PM~11952841
> *Me and the wife both have nursing degree's. I'm just tired of doing it.. So i took a job at the corporate level.. I test and make the new design and see how the market likes it. i said earlier what I was doing...  DD is going to fresh stuff per store and our (NC) are the test market.. So all your cakes and donuts will be made per order . I travel around the triangle (RDU) checking and cooking up the new stuff. also training and explaining the new way of doing stuff..  Like a safety inspector for the company.  I never BS you before so don't call me out 187. :uh:  i also get to work total opposite hours from my wife so no more day care out the ass or trying to do the kid swap at the sites.. I'll take the pay cut.. Nursing is a higher tax bracket and it a good fall back for these times. ( people get sick and die ). I at 48k now..  nursing only get about $20-$29hr . We don't have BSN or BSNRN . But the wife will next year!!! then it's doc pay....  I just want to start over.. been helping kids and old folk since 6th grade..  1988. :0
> *



So if i want a donut, their gonna bake it and frost it on the spot?? LOL I'll pay extra for that.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 23 2008, 12:45 PM~11952896
> *you should've said 48K!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :twak:    how's the roadmaster?
> *


 It's going to be.. Motor somewhat chrome , I have new paint so really need patterns , headers on , cannot decide if I want it quite and fast , or to go get them 50 series flow-masters to let peeps here the Masta coming!!!

Interior is all new and clean so .................


 I'm not touching shit!!!!!!!!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


Need to get a steering wheel and a Gas gauge adj . capacitor.. ( full way over, F , all GM 's) that's it..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2008, 12:49 PM~11952945
> *So if i want a donut, their gonna bake it and frost it on the spot?? LOL I'll pay extra for that.
> *


yes (kind of) I could even make you special kind in less then 2hrs.. ( dozen ) We will still make every night the basics. But say you want a peanut butter jelly lemon coconut. I got to say 2hrs.. fresh done.. also all bagels , muffins , and other stuff will be baked nightly. that's what I train and do. So I come to work 10pm-4am..

I'm going to bake up sum Black low rider donuts and write LIL on them .. stuffed for you and reduced fat for Scotty with sugar free stuffing.. :biggrin: Black icing!!!!!!


DD is only 10yr behind .. But our new coffee's are off the hook and cheaper then others Way!!!!!!! Also bad news!!!!! Bow ties , fritters , long johns , and crullers should be faded out by next week. Might return by 09 if we can get the mix right for fresh bake.... And Baskin Robins will be faded out for soft serve in the next year is the plan...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2008, 12:44 PM~11952872
> *All is good on the home front Dirt...Hope you doin' the do too! Anywayz...
> 
> Car Committee is a couple of elected members in a club who have knowledge about building high quality cars for a long time, so their very familiar with what good chrome, body/paint, interior looks like..right down to simple details such as tight stitching, correct bolts, etc. If a new car is ready for a plaque or a already-plaqued car is to maintain flying a plaque, it has to get passed a Car Committee inspection. This helps to maintain a clubs standards. They can use a checklist if it helps them. If the car is not up to par, they'll tell you what to do to fix it. Members have to respect this. They are also in charge to help/assist and critique the progress of new cars in the construction stage.
> 
> The whole point of this is to keep your car looking as good as it can be with the amount of money you have into it while keeping up with club standards. Most clubs have this. You'd be surprised how many important details are missed by car owners out there.
> *



OK...I always wondered how that works. I know its not the same for all clubs though cuz some clubs dont have standards  ...LOL.... 
sounds like Imperials is a well organized C.C.

What made you want to join Imperials? I mean I know there are a gang of C.C's out here, and I know you kinda tight wit Gangsta. What made u go the Imperial route? 

Thanks for schoolin a brotha...
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 23 2008, 02:41 PM~11952841
> *Me and the wife both have nursing degree's. I'm just tired of doing it.. So i took a job at the corporate level.. I test and make the new design and see how the market likes it. i said earlier what I was doing...  DD is going to fresh stuff per store and our (NC) are the test market.. So all your cakes and donuts will be made per order . I travel around the triangle (RDU) checking and cooking up the new stuff. also training and explaining the new way of doing stuff..  Like a safety inspector for the company.  I never BS you before so don't call me out 187. :uh:  i also get to work total opposite hours from my wife so no more day care out the ass or trying to do the kid swap at the sites.. I'll take the pay cut.. Nursing is a higher tax bracket and it a good fall back for these times. ( people get sick and die ). I at 48k now..  nursing only get about $20-$29hr . We don't have BSN or BSNRN . But the wife will next year!!! then it's doc pay....  I just want to start over.. been helping kids and old folk since 6th grade..  1988. :0
> *


right :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 01:11 PM~11953213
> *right :uh:
> *


I know a whole lot of poor nurse's...... You got to budget what ever job you do . Rich people are rich because they know how to let there money make money for them legally!!!!!!!!!  

Budget is key Bro. you could buy anything with a $6hr job... Trust me. I did!!!! Got to work your way up. Money ain't shit. It's how you use it.. and Budget it..


----------



## cripn8ez

i didnt send u no spam foolie-oooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11947860
> *I also have been into the scene and around lowriders my whole life. I had collected every Lowrider magazine since the first one, every Qvo magazine, and Orlies magazine. Some of you will remember those. Cars rode on Supremes and as previously stated were modified a bit more. Frenched headlights and antennas were the shit back then. The streets were packed and so were the parks.
> 
> Now what gets to me....
> I think it's sad to see people representing themselves as lowriders and not understanding the true meaning of a lowrider. Lowriders are an extension of who you are. An art, a canvas, an expression. Way back before any of us were around, in the small pueblos of Mexico, the young men would wear their best clothes to court the women. The intention was to stand out and get HER attention. They would try to outdress the others and even add some glitz to their horses. Many have seen the silver laden saddles so popular at the Mexican rodeos. This is where it all started. As time progressed the cars were fixed up. Many times these were a family affair with mom and dad helping out. Many of the cars back in the day had the upholstery done by there mom or a tia. The cars came to represent their barrio and it's pride. Car's were all about pride and religion. Cars had a soul to them. You could look at a car and feel proud of your heritage and what the car represented. Today you see many cars with murals depicting shoot outs, violence, and negative scenes. Then people are upset when we are labled as gangsters and thugs. You see people standing on the hood or roof trash talking. You see people hopping a 63 Impala and then pushing it over on it's top and celebrating. There is no pride in that kind of behavior. Take a look in the older rides thread and truely look at the cars. Look at the paints and custom grilles. Look at the interiors and the faces of the people in the pictures. You'll find a pride, a feeling of unity, that has been missing for a long time. It's up to those of us that remember these times to set the chavalitos straight and get this lifestyle back to where it should truely be.
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

*MY THEME SONG *:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 23 2008, 03:23 PM~11953373
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


OK, THE LIL' HOMIE SEEMS SENCERE. BUT I HAVE THE SUSPICION THAT HE HAS A HIGH PITCHED NASAL VOICE THE WAY HE'S COMPLAINING.


----------



## 187PURE

:0 
05c0buTQIzw&feature=related


----------



## locotoys

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 1 2007, 04:51 PM~7383075
> *This article is from a 1970 Magazine, which is the earliest I've found on lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good times!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 01:34 PM~11953504
> *MY THEME SONG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fixed!!!!!!!!!! :0 

You guys are kind of good!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 23 2008, 03:41 PM~11953579
> *Fixed!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> You guys are kind of good!!!!!!! :dunno:
> *


did'nt load anyway asshole :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 23 2008, 12:57 PM~11953040
> *It's going to be.. Motor somewhat chrome , I have new paint so really need patterns ,  headers on , cannot decide if I want it quite and fast , or to go get them 50 series flow-masters to let peeps here the Masta coming!!!
> 
> Interior is all new and clean so .................
> STOP TEXTING ME!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 01:45 PM~11953617
> *did'nt load anyway asshole :uh:
> *


PAY YOUR PHONE BILL!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 23 2008, 03:54 PM~11953719
> *PAY YOUR PHONE BILL!!!!!!
> *


it's on.. paid it today


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 02:00 PM~11953797
> *it's on.. paid it today
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 23 2008, 04:06 PM~11953863
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 02:07 PM~11953892
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 23 2008, 01:45 PM~11953617
> *did'nt load anyway asshole :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 23 2008, 01:52 PM~11953689
> *YOU DONT PUT A HOT MOTOR IN A ROADMASTER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> STOP TEXTING ME!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: and you don't build them. mister parts bolt er oner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A BANGIN ASS TRACC BY MAKO CAPONE, LONGSIDE WITH MY ***** GANGSTA FROM LYNWOOD AND THE LEGENDARY KING T.. DON'T SLEEP ON THAT FOOL MAKO ******


----------



## pitbull166

MAKO ALRIGHT.  IM FROM NUTTY BLOCC SO YALL KNOW HOW THAT PLAY.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11953175
> *OK...I always wondered how that works. I know its not the same for all clubs though cuz some clubs dont have standards  ...LOL....
> sounds like Imperials is a well organized C.C.
> 
> What made you want to join Imperials? I mean I know there are a gang of C.C's out here, and I know you kinda tight wit Gangsta. What made u go the Imperial route?
> 
> Thanks for schoolin a brotha...
> :biggrin:
> *


A lot of things. Mainly, because I wanted to ride with the big boys and still be around mature people. Imperials offers that. Jesse Valadez (LRM hall of Fame/ owner of the Gypsy Rose) allowed me to be a member even though my car was not finished and that is something the club don't normally do so I didn't take that for granted. Gangster reached out to me too for his chapter but I was already committed.
Gotta love Lowriding..... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 23 2008, 12:05 PM~11952414-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't send you any spam!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in my email....in my texts you do fuccer :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 01:05 PM~11953128
> *
> 
> I'm going to bake up sum Black low rider donuts and write LIL on them .. stuffed for you and reduced fat for Scotty with sugar free stuffing.. :biggrin:  Black icing!!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.....seriously...do that and take pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 01:19 PM~11953320
> *i didnt send u no spam foolie-oooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes u do all the fukin time..I'mma blkc yo azz in a minute...you just sent me some after you wrote that :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 23 2008, 01:52 PM~11953689
> *YOU DONT PUT A HOT MOTOR IN A ROADMASTER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> STOP TEXTING ME!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2...u gotta be a stoopid muthafucca to do that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 02:00 PM~11953797
> *it's on.. paid it today
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surrounded by broke brothas...you guys outta pool you money and make one nice 4 door or somthing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 03:27 PM~11954682
> *:uh: and you don't build them. mister parts bolt er oner!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont forget tune up pics poser!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 05:35 PM~11955905
> *HERE'S A BANGIN ASS TRACC BY MAKO CAPONE, LONGSIDE WITH MY ***** GANGSTA FROM LYNWOOD AND THE LEGENDARY KING T.. DON'T SLEEP ON THAT FOOL MAKO ******
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will u stop...u in philly. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pitbull166_@Oct 23 2008, 05:46 PM~11956000
> *MAKO ALRIGHT.  IM FROM NUTTY BLOCC SO YALL KNOW HOW THAT PLAY.
> *


u too...u in wisconsin... :uh: :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 23 2008, 07:46 PM~11956000
> *MAKO ALRIGHT.  IM FROM NUTTY BLOCC SO YALL KNOW HOW THAT PLAY.
> *


EEERRRrrrB :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2008, 09:15 PM~11956860
> *will u stop...u in philly.  :uh:
> *


CAN'T, IT'S IN MY BLOOD.. IF I FIND ME A GOOD JOB OUT THERE I'M MOVING BACK.. PROBLY ON SCID ROW NEXT DOOR TO YO' ASS :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

AY SHAW, WHEN YOU FINISH THE BLONDE ARE YOU GOING TO BUILD A STREET HOPPER? LAYING AND PLAYING IN A CLEAN RIDE IS FINE, BUT AFTER WHILE IT MIGHT GET BORING. YOU MIGHT WANNA SWANG SOMETHIN.


----------



## 187PURE

TEZxXmooekc&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

UvR6Y0z0z8c&feature=related
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

juiznv4w9-U&feature=related


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 24 2008, 05:37 AM~11960086
> *AY SHAW, WHEN YOU FINISH THE BLONDE ARE YOU GOING TO BUILD A STREET HOPPER?  LAYING AND PLAYING IN A CLEAN RIDE IS FINE, BUT AFTER WHILE IT MIGHT GET BORING.  YOU MIGHT WANNA SWANG SOMETHIN.
> *


No. I'm taking a break for a while. But no, I won't build no hopper..NEVER. Good wet paint/body cost at least 5k and thats minimal body work with a STOCK color (no candie). Hopping will fucc that all up, mess up your body lines, create gaps, cause all kinds fo stress, etc. I might bounce it a lil' bit like 20-30" but even that's pushing it.

I do want to build a front bacc super-clean all blakc on blakc 80's 2dr euro caprice, leather/suede, Nardi, moonroof, 5.20's with 90 caddy panels on the sides with some blakc women and panthers muraled on the trunk. No pinstriping. I'm gonna name the car "Soul Sister". I've been think about that for a LONG time and I'm gonna do it. i should be able to do it with less than 10k. 

I'm get'n ready to go work on the 4 now...I'll hit y'all up later today.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:48 AM~11960859
> *No. I'm taking a break for a while. But no, I won't build no hopper..NEVER. Good wet paint/body cost at least 5k and thats minimal body work with a STOCK color (no candie). Hopping will fucc that all up, mess up your body lines, create gaps, cause all kinds fo stress, etc. I might bounce it a lil' bit like 20-30" but even that's pushing it.
> 
> I do want to build a front bacc super-clean all blakc on blakc 80's 2dr euro caprice, leather/suede, Nardi, moonroof, 5.20's with 90 caddy panels on the sides with some blakc women and panthers muraled on the trunk. No pinstriping. I'm gonna name the car "Soul Sister". I've been think about that for a LONG time and I'm gonna do it. i should be able to do it with less than 10k.
> 
> I'm get'n ready to go work on the 4 now...I'll hit y'all up later today.
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 09:48 AM~11960859
> *No. I'm taking a break for a while. But no, I won't build no hopper..NEVER. Good wet paint/body cost at least 5k and thats minimal body work with a STOCK color (no candie). Hopping will fucc that all up, mess up your body lines, create gaps, cause all kinds fo stress, etc. I might bounce it a lil' bit like 20-30" but even that's pushing it.
> 
> I do want to build a front bacc super-clean all blakc on blakc 80's 2dr euro caprice, leather/suede, Nardi, moonroof, 5.20's with 90 caddy panels on the sides with some blakc women and panthers muraled on the trunk. No pinstriping. I'm gonna name the car "Soul Sister". I've been think about that for a LONG time and I'm gonna do it. i should be able to do it with less than 10k.
> 
> I'm get'n ready to go work on the 4 now...I'll hit y'all up later today.
> *


I HEAR YOU, BUT I WAS'NT TALKIN BOUT RIDING AND TILTING AT A 90 DEGREE ANGLE. I'M TALKING BOUT HITTIN 40 TO 50" AND A LITL' 3 WHEEL FROM TIME TO TIME.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm still here for a minute...

40-50!!!! hell naw...lowriding is like flying on a plane to me...i like keeping my ass on the ground.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 23 2008, 12:21 PM~11952605
> *SWANGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DOUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 07:48 AM~11960859
> *No. I'm taking a break for a while. But no, I won't build no hopper..NEVER. Good wet paint/body cost at least 5k and thats minimal body work with a STOCK color (no candie). Hopping will fucc that all up, mess up your body lines, create gaps, cause all kinds fo stress, etc. I might bounce it a lil' bit like 20-30" but even that's pushing it.
> 
> I do want to build a front bacc super-clean all blakc on blakc 80's 2dr euro caprice, leather/suede, Nardi, moonroof, 5.20's with 90 caddy panels on the sides with some blakc women and panthers muraled on the trunk. No pinstriping. I'm gonna name the car "Soul Sister". I've been think about that for a LONG time and I'm gonna do it. i should be able to do it with less than 10k.
> 
> I'm get'n ready to go work on the 4 now...I'll hit y'all up later today.
> *


I was thinking the same thing but a 84 Caddy Coupe :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS WHATS CRACKIN'........... *


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!

Dipn714 I see you!...........Congrats on the win in Vegas!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"D" I'll hit you later on that foe


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 24 2008, 09:02 AM~11961492
> *I was thinking the same thing but a 84 Caddy Coupe  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 24 2008, 10:17 AM~11962297
> *"D"  I'll hit you later on that foe
> *


FASHO... :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 24 2008, 07:30 AM~11960068
> *EEERRRrrrB :biggrin:
> *


NUTTY'S YELL YAAAAA!


----------



## pitbull166

[will u stop...u in philly. :uh: 
u too...u in wisconsin... :uh: :uh:
[/quote]
U TOO WHAT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> [will u stop...u in philly. :uh:
> u too...u in wisconsin... :uh: :uh:


U TOO WHAT
[/quote]
WISCONSIN GOT SOME BAD ASS SISTAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

> U TOO WHAT


WISCONSIN GOT SOME BAD ASS SISTAS!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
ALL DEPENDS ON WHERE U AT OUT HERE. BUT THEY DO TAKE CARE OF THEY ****** OUT HERE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> WISCONSIN GOT SOME BAD ASS SISTAS!!!!!!!!


ALL DEPENDS ON WHERE U AT OUT HERE. BUT THEY DO TAKE CARE OF THEY ****** OUT HERE.
[/quote]


----------



## 187PURE

LOOKING FOR ARTISTS FOR THE TWO YOUNG HOGG VIDEOS I LINKED. ANYBODY KNOW?


----------



## 187PURE

FOUND ONE :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH!


----------



## TRUDAWG

****** you be up in this bitch talking and replying to yourself......lol


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 01:31 PM~11964068
> ******* you be up in this bitch talking and replying to yourself......lol
> *


LOL....he done went 5150... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bigthangs

Who 3 wheels a 58......?








Thats Who.................................................................................................!
[/quote]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 24 2008, 09:02 AM~11961492
> *I was thinking the same thing but a 84 Caddy Coupe  :biggrin:
> *


Foe sho...gotta have the classic AND the luxery wood and leather in the garage!! just dont take MY mural/soul sista idea muthafucca!!!!!!



> *U TOO WHAT*


You in wisconsin :uh: ...u aint a g no moe...go sample some cheese and dairy products!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I didnt believe it but when i was working on the rider today i noticed fuccin rust on one of my NEW chinas    It wiped of easily but thats a BAD sign. My clubs pres. was standing behind me laughing and said..."well, next time buys some Daytons bitch...thats what you get" LOL...

Anyways, I soaked them in WD40 and covered them up. I'M BUYING SOME 72 DAYTONS FOR NOVEMBER..hell with this.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 07:16 PM~11965958
> *Foe sho...gotta have the classic AND the luxery wood and leather in the garage!! just dont take MY mural/soul sista idea muthafucca!!!!!!
> You in wisconsin :uh: ...u aint a g no moe...go sample some cheese and dairy products!!!!!!
> *


***** YOU SOUND STUPID WITH THAT ONE. ITS ALL KIND OF ****** FROM CALI OUT HERE. C'S AND B'S SHIT RU'S 2. ***** LIKE YOU THINK AINT NO G'S EXCEMPT IN CALI AND GET PUSH FROM ACROSS THA STREET. ITS REAL ****** EVERY WHERE DONT GET SHIT TWISTED!! GOT A FEW HOMIES HERE FROM NUTTY AND ATLANTIC DRIVE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i know that...but when a muthafucca moves out the hood,,he aint a banger/g/rider no more in book...he supposed to be doing something better. thats why i told you and 40 something to put your c-rags and gangsterims away!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Say word !!!!!....... :0 


Just got in from taking the kids to. Walk with Dino's. Shit was crazy. then dino's where so real and shit..... $35 a ticket. I'm a baller!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 07:28 PM~11966988
> *Say word !!!!!....... :0
> Just got in from taking the kids to. Walk with Dino's. Shit was crazy. then dino's where so real and shit..... $35 a ticket. I'm a baller!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 fucc you!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 09:16 PM~11966845
> *i know that...but when a muthafucca moves out the hood,,he aint a banger/g/rider no more in book...he supposed to be doing something better. thats why i told you and 40 something to put your c-rags and gangsterims away!!!!
> *


HOMIE HOW CAN YOU SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT. MY FATHER WAS ONE OF THE FIRST OUTTA 10 BPS. HE IS OVER 55 YEARS OLD AND STILL KNOWS THE STREETS. BANGIN AND BEING A G IS NOT THE SAME. A REAL ***** FROM THE STREETS WOULD KNOW THAT. SHIT ONE OF THE HIGHEST PAID ****** AT MY JOB IS A OLD SCHOOL GANGSTER DECIPLE FROM THA CHI. HE DONT BANG BUT HE STILL A G. I HOPE YOU JOKING WITH THOSE COMMENTS, IF YOU A REAL PERSON FROM THE STREETS. I MIGHT NOT GANG BANG NUTTY BLOCC CRIP. BUT THIS ALWAYS 166TH ST.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 24 2008, 07:31 PM~11967014-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucc you!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 07:32 PM~11967022
> *HOMIE HOW CAN YOU SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT.  MY FATHER WAS ONE OF THE FIRST OUTTA 10 BPS. HE IS OVER 55 YEARS OLD AND STILL KNOWS THE STREETS. BANGIN AND BEING A G IS NOT THE SAME. A REAL ***** FROM THE STREETS WOULD KNOW THAT.  SHIT ONE OF THE HIGHEST PAID ****** AT MY JOB IS A OLD SCHOOL GANGSTER DECIPLE FROM THA CHI. HE DONT BANG BUT HE STILL A G. I HOPE YOU JOKING WITH THOSE COMMENTS, IF YOU A REAL PERSON FROM THE STREETS.  I MIGHT NOT GANG BANG NUTTY BLOCC CRIP. BUT THIS ALWAYS 166TH ST.
> *


He has a garage of low rider parts and works 5 orange stands.. next time you buy produce just think . Him and his Family are picking this for you!!!! He then flips his check for more chrome parts.. So he is a OG..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 07:32 PM~11967022
> *HOMIE HOW CAN YOU SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT.  MY FATHER WAS ONE OF THE FIRST OUTTA 10 BPS. HE IS OVER 55 YEARS OLD AND STILL KNOWS THE STREETS. BANGIN AND BEING A G IS NOT THE SAME. A REAL ***** FROM THE STREETS WOULD KNOW THAT.  SHIT ONE OF THE HIGHEST PAID ****** AT MY JOB IS A OLD SCHOOL GANGSTER DECIPLE FROM THA CHI. HE DONT BANG BUT HE STILL A G. I HOPE YOU JOKING WITH THOSE COMMENTS, IF YOU A REAL PERSON FROM THE STREETS.  I MIGHT NOT GANG BANG NUTTY BLOCC CRIP. BUT THIS ALWAYS 166TH ST.
> *


you mean bangin' and being a MAN aint the same...you preachin' to the choir homie, i know what your talking about. my pops was one of the first blacc guerrillas from folsom under george the dragon jackson...and? means nothing to me now that I'm my own man....i'm always from my hood too but I'm a Lowrider in here....besides what you got to front bakc anyway? cuz everytime I see you in here you asking if somebody is from your set...whats your rider contribution?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 07:41 PM~11967109
> *you mean bangin' and being a MAN aint the same...you preachin' to the choir homie, i know what your talking about. my pops was one of the first blacc guerrillas from folsom under george the dragon jackson...and? means nothing to me now that I'm my own man....i'm always from my hood too but I'm a Lowrider in here....besides what you got to front bakc anyway?  cuz everytime I see you in here you asking if somebody is from your set...whats your rider contribution?
> *


 :0 

say word!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 07:39 PM~11967087
> *:0
> 
> He has a garage of low rider parts and works 5 orange stands.. next time you buy produce just think . Him and his Family are picking this for you!!!! He then flips his check for more chrome parts.. So he is a OG..
> *


I'll be glad when wendell whips your fat buford donut slangin' ass!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 07:45 PM~11967149
> *I'll be glad when wendell whips your fat buford donut slangin' ass!!!!!!
> *


 When I beat/ Deebio that OG I'm going to......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats cookin' Dirt...I see you..whats new on the 61/65??


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 05:32 PM~11966078
> *I didnt believe it but when i was working on the rider today i noticed fuccin rust on one of my NEW chinas      It wiped of easily but thats a BAD sign. My clubs pres. was standing behind me laughing and said..."well, next time buys some Daytons bitch...thats what you get" LOL...
> 
> Anyways, I soaked them in WD40 and covered them up. I'M BUYING SOME 72 DAYTONS FOR NOVEMBER..hell with this.
> *



Why not 100 spoke dayna's?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 07:50 PM~11967195
> *When I beat/ Deebio that OG I'm going to......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where do yo get all that stupid shit??..and speak English gump


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 07:53 PM~11967217
> *Why not 100 spoke dayna's?
> *


I feel anything with less than 100 spokes is easily recognizable as being a Dayton or Zenith.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 07:53 PM~11967218
> *where do yo get all that stupid shit??..and speak English gump
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 09:41 PM~11967109
> *you mean bangin' and being a MAN aint the same...you preachin' to the choir homie, i know what your talking about. my pops was one of the first blacc guerrillas from folsom under george the dragon jackson...and? means nothing to me now that I'm my own man....i'm always from my hood too but I'm a Lowrider in here....besides what you got to front bakc anyway?  cuz everytime I see you in here you asking if somebody is from your set...whats your rider contribution?
> *


YOU GETTING IT TWISTED. I'VE ASKED IF THERE WHERE COMPTON RIDERS AND IF THERE WERE COMPTONS FINEST IN HERE. BEING CALLED CRENSHAWS FINEST YOU SHOULD KNOW COMPTON FOLKS GOT LOVE FOR EACH OTHER. AND FOR LOWRIDING. IF I'M DOWN WITH COMPTONS FINEST THATS UNITY RIGHT THERE ALL TYPE OF DIFFERNT FOOLS FROM COMPTON RIDE TOGETHER. WE PUT OUR STREET SHIT ASIDE FROM LOWRIDING. BUT YOU REALY GETTING OF TOPIC. CUZ THE REASON I CAME AT YOU IS FOR THAT WHOLE CHEESE AND DAIRY COMMENT YOU MADE, LIKE YOU A BUSTER IF YOU LEAVE YOUR HOOD.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 07:51 PM~11967198
> *Whats cookin' Dirt...I see you..whats new on the 61/65??
> *



nuttin much homey....I was reading your post bout not wantin to swang nothin with a nice paint on it...I feel ya on that one.

This 63 I got, I bought just to bang on fools, but I put a 1/2 decent paint on it and now I'm kinda having 2nd thoughts :uh: ....

Wondering if I should take some batteries out the setup and just lay & play....whututhink?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 22 2008, 03:51 PM~11941667-->
> 
> 
> 
> get that bullshit outta here!!!! we criminals..exepts for tyrone...nerd
> i thought he was pulin 1 of your moves in a minute
> 
> please :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im the only criminal in here... get it right :uh: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 07:46 PM~11956000
> *MAKO ALRIGHT.  IM FROM NUTTY BLOCC SO YALL KNOW HOW THAT PLAY.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that has what do do with this thread?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 09:32 PM~11967022
> *HOMIE HOW CAN YOU SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT.  MY FATHER WAS ONE OF THE FIRST OUTTA 10 BPS. HE IS OVER 55 YEARS OLD AND STILL KNOWS THE STREETS. BANGIN AND BEING A G IS NOT THE SAME. A REAL ***** FROM THE STREETS WOULD KNOW THAT.  SHIT ONE OF THE HIGHEST PAID ****** AT MY JOB IS A OLD SCHOOL GANGSTER DECIPLE FROM THA CHI. HE DONT BANG BUT HE STILL A G. I HOPE YOU JOKING WITH THOSE COMMENTS, IF YOU A REAL PERSON FROM THE STREETS.  I MIGHT NOT GANG BANG NUTTY BLOCC CRIP. BUT THIS ALWAYS 166TH ST.
> *


mmm yea


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 07:56 PM~11967245
> *YOU GETTING IT TWISTED. I'VE ASKED IF THERE WHERE COMPTON RIDERS AND IF THERE WERE COMPTONS FINEST IN HERE. BEING CALLED CRENSHAWS FINEST YOU SHOULD KNOW COMPTON FOLKS GOT LOVE FOR EACH OTHER.  AND FOR LOWRIDING. IF I'M DOWN WITH COMPTONS FINEST THATS UNITY RIGHT THERE ALL TYPE OF DIFFERNT FOOLS FROM COMPTON RIDE TOGETHER. WE PUT OUR STREET SHIT ASIDE FROM LOWRIDING. BUT YOU REALY GETTING OF TOPIC. CUZ THE REASON I CAME AT YOU IS FOR THAT WHOLE CHEESE AND DAIRY COMMENT YOU MADE, LIKE YOU A BUSTER IF YOU LEAVE YOUR HOOD.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
welcome to the blacc topic muthafucca!!!! you aint special....you gonna get it too!!!!

post your ride homie....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 07:55 PM~11967234
> *I feel anything with less than 100 spokes is easily recognizable as being a Dayton or Zenith.
> *


oh..ok..  .so they must not make 72 spoke chynas then....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Oct 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11967259-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im the only criminal in here... get it right  :uh:  :angry:
> and that has what do do with this thread?
> mmm yea
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:00 PM~11967272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> welcome to the blacc topic muthafucca!!!! you aint special....you gonna get it too!!!!
> 
> post your ride homie....
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 24 2008, 09:59 PM~11967259
> *Im the only criminal in here... get it right  :uh:  :angry:
> and that has what do do with this thread?
> mmm yea
> *


HOMIE THAT WAS SOMETHING ME AND 187 WAS TALKING ABOUT. MY BROTHER KNOWS MAKO ON A PERSONAL LEVEL. I DIDNT DISS MAKO OR WHERE HE'S FROM. BUT WE BOTH FROM VERY PERSONAL SIDES IN COMPTON.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 10:00 PM~11967272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> welcome to the blacc topic muthafucca!!!! you aint special....you gonna get it too!!!!
> 
> post your ride homie....
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 07:58 PM~11967257
> *nuttin much homey....I was reading your post bout not wantin to swang nothin with a nice paint on it...I feel ya on that one.
> 
> This 63 I got, I bought just to bang on fools, but I put a 1/2 decent paint on it and now I'm kinda having 2nd thoughts :uh: ....
> 
> Wondering if I should take some batteries out the setup and just lay & play....whututhink?
> *


If that thing is a few steps away from being show material and you got some big money in the paint/body work and you aint got deep pokcets...why would you wanna bang it? Let the cleanliness do the talking...thats all you need...look at the cars that get the most love on here, the street or the magazines....are any of them street hoppers??....NO.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 08:01 PM~11967286
> *oh..ok..  .so they must not make 72 spoke chynas then....
> *


man, i thought you knew!! :uh: ..i've been trying to find a damn shop that can make me some 64 spokes..no lukc.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11967259
> *Im the only criminal in here... get it right  :uh:  :angry:
> and that has what do do with this thread?
> mmm yea
> *


 :0 sorry masta


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 08:04 PM~11967315
> *ITS COOL HOMIE.
> *


so u have no car?


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11967350
> *so u have no car?
> *


ITS UNDER THE GUN BUT I'LL POST FOR YALL 2 TALK SHIT. ITS PART OF THE GAME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Why did you not call my Gal Cren!!! you aint scared are you!!!!!!!! She's a flight att. and might shoot out there in Jan. :banghead:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Anybody can throw a buncha paint and chrome on a car...but it's the details and cleanliness that counts. Go look at Mr. Impalas deuce build up topic, thats a perfect example of details. That car will maintain it's value if not increase in the years to come.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Oct 24 2008, 08:11 PM~11967377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS UNDER THE GUN BUT I'LL POST FOR YALL 2 TALK SHIT. ITS PART OF THE GAME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybodys laughed at everybodys shit in here...we'll laugh at you more if you dont post it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 08:12 PM~11967384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you not call my Gal  Cren!!! you aint scared are you!!!!!!!! She's a flight att. and might shoot out there in Jan. :banghead:
> *


Thats not the one i wanted to talk to...i dont trust you. lol and stop callin them "gals"..we aint on no fuccin plantation...stoopid farmer


----------



## pitbull166

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\My Documents\My Pictures\CADDY.jpg



81 COUPE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:15 PM~11967426
> *everybodys laughed at everybodys shit in here...we'll laugh at you more if you dont post it
> Thats not the one i wanted to talk to...i dont trust you. lol and stop callin them "gals"..we aint on no fuccin plantation...stoopid farmer
> *


 :0 Chicken!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11967320
> *If that thing is a few steps away from being show material and you got some big money in the paint/body work and you aint got deep pokcets...why would you wanna bang it? Let the cleanliness do the talking...thats all you need...look at the cars that get the most love on here, the street or the magazines....are any of them street hoppers??....NO.....
> *



nah thats the thing it is leaps & bounds away from being a show material.....
but I got a good azz deal on the paint...

But u know it aint nuttin like rollin alongside a fool and servin em nice & propa! :biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda

What up my homies keep it crackin Starting them Early Gripin Chevys


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 08:15 PM~11967427
> *C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Administrator\My Documents\My Pictures\CADDY.jpg
> 81 COUPE
> *


----------



## pitbull166




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 08:23 PM~11967493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  can you post a smaller pic!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 08:21 PM~11967474
> *nah thats the thing it is leaps & bounds away from being a show material.....
> but I got a good azz deal on the paint...
> 
> But u know it aint nuttin like rollin alongside a fool and servin em nice & propa! :biggrin:
> *


yeah...but how you serve a quality car unless you come with something equal or better? hopping...is a weenies way o servin'!! I know y'all mad at that comment but it is what it it....unless you like Gangster and the tana...that fool would bacc bumper that car. but G had deep pokets too. 

You have 2 BADASS rides, sell one or keep them and build a show car with the 63....you want a hopper...go build a 4 door or a regal or something. Thats my feedback. But I got your bacc either way homie...u ever need a hand call me up.


----------



## pitbull166

MAN I AINT NO COMPUTER PERSON. IM LEARNING


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 08:29 PM~11967553
> *MAN I AINT NO COMPUTER PERSON. IM LEARNING
> *


 too small :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:12 PM~11967392
> *Anybody can throw a buncha paint and chrome on a car...but it's the details and cleanliness that counts. Go look at Mr. Impalas deuce build up topic, thats a perfect example of details. That car will maintain it's value if not increase in the years to come.
> *



Yep Yep...U know I know...


I wanna do a 87 cutlass supreme brougham! I know ya'll might think thats not a rider material, and I used to think the same thing, but dem succaz look nice! :biggrin: 

blue w/blue interior, euro front end, some nice pinstriping but not overdoing it...
with a nice lay/play setup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:28 PM~11967552
> *yeah...but how you serve a quality car unless you come with something equal or better? hopping...is a weenies way o servin'!! I know y'all mad at that comment but it is what it it....unless you like Gangster and the tana...that fool would bacc bumper that car. but G had deep pokets too.
> 
> You have 2 BADASS rides, sell one or keep them and build a show car with the 63....you want a hopper...go build a 4 door or a regal or something. Thats my feedback. But I got your bacc either way homie...u ever need a hand call me up.
> *



neva sell a car unless u have to especially a rag... :biggrin: 

U got a point though..  good lookin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 08:31 PM~11967577
> *Yep Yep...U know I know...
> I wanna do a 87 cutlass supreme brougham! I know ya'll might think thats not a rider material, and I used to think the same thing, but dem succaz look nice! :biggrin:
> 
> blue w/blue interior, euro front end, some nice pinstriping but not overdoing it...
> with a nice lay/play setup :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Like keke locos...real clean and wet....i posted the pics some pages bacc...nice idea..I'm doing the 80's euro caprice next.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Oct 24 2008, 08:29 PM~11967553-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN I AINT NO COMPUTER PERSON. IM LEARNING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11967563
> *too small :angry:
> *


 get it right before the moderator shows his ass in here!!!!!!!!!!!




> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 08:37 PM~11967628
> *get it right before the moderator shows his ass in here!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wendell


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

A FUNDI SPECIAL....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:39 PM~11967646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wendell
> *


 That's Wendell Scott Harvey to you!!!!! the professional Parts person and one upper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:35 PM~11967614
> *Like keke locos...real clean and wet....i posted the pics some pages bacc...nice idea..I'm doing the 80's euro caprice next.
> *




yeah clean like that, but I'm a look betta in it then that ugly azz niccuh!! :biggrin: 

tell 'em Dirt Loc said LOL>.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

DONT COME ON THE SHAW WITHA RIDER LIKE THAT ONE I POSTED DIRT422 :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 08:45 PM~11967700
> *yeah clean like that, but I'm a look betta in it then that ugly azz niccuh!!  :biggrin:
> 
> tell 'em Dirt Loc said LOL>.......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that foo is ugly too


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11967563
> *too small :angry:
> *












I told you to run 75 psi in your tires fool!!!!!!!! And you better have my count right next time or else..


----------



## pitbull166




----------



## pitbull166

HOW DO I GET THE BIG PICS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 24 2008, 08:49 PM~11967729
> *HOW DO I GET THE BIG PICS
> *


 try photobucket.com...thats what most of us use...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 08:48 PM~11967723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to run 75 psi in your tires fool!!!!!!!! And you better have my count right next time or else..
> *


one day ima pimp slap the shit outta your sausage tits fuccer!!!


----------



## Dirt422

:0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

brb...looks good dirt..too small pic though


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Oct 24 2008, 08:49 PM~11967729-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO I GET THE BIG PICS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying to now. But it looks bad blown up.. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 24 2008, 08:50 PM~11967735
> *try photobucket.com...thats what most of us use...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 08:51 PM~11967744
> *one day ima pimp slap the shit outta your sausage tits fuccer!!!
> *


Ahora vaya dinero de marca en mi carrito.. Necesito algunas partes de cromo. dice Wendell para besar mi país asno *****..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

El tiempo para mí disfrutar de mi noche lejos.. Paz y oscuridad. ...


----------



## Dirt422

Quit analyzing my garage...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

This the setup.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 09:09 PM~11967912
> *This the setup.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow: man u aint playin''...go head and do that,,,,gimme the details of the setup?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 24 2008, 03:31 PM~11964068
> ******* you be up in this bitch talking and replying to yourself......lol
> *


lol.. YEAH, I WAS BORED AS SHIT AT WORK ALL DAY. WHERE WAS YALL ****** AT?


----------



## 187PURE

> Who 3 wheels a 58......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Who.................................................................................................!


[/quote]
I LIKES IT ***** I LIKES IT :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 09:39 PM~11967087
> *He has a garage of low rider parts and works 5 orange stands.. next time you buy produce just think . Him and his Family are picking this for you!!!! He then flips his check for more chrome parts.. So he is a OG..
> *


 :roflmao: NICE ONE GOMER :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 09:58 PM~11967257
> *nuttin much homey....I was reading your post bout not wantin to swang nothin with a nice paint on it...I feel ya on that one.
> 
> This 63 I got, I bought just to bang on fools, but I put a 1/2 decent paint on it and now I'm kinda having 2nd thoughts :uh: ....
> 
> Wondering if I should take some batteries out the setup and just lay & play....whututhink?
> *


I DON'T FEEL RIGHT UNLESS I'M TWISTING. I COULD CARE LESS HOW MUCH MONEY I'M SPENDING ON THE MAWFUCKA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2008, 10:48 PM~11967723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to run 75 psi in your tires fool!!!!!!!! And you better have my count right next time or else..
> *


GOMER YOU ON A ROLL :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 24 2008, 10:32 PM~11968557
> *GOMER YOU ON A ROLL :roflmao:
> *


Go 'head and keep high'sidin'....I got some dirt on you too from one of the homie on lil thats says he knows you.....does "Sweet Pea" ring a bell???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 12:16 AM~11968740
> *Go 'head and keep high'sidin'....I got some dirt on you too from one of the homie on lil thats says he knows you.....does "Sweet Pea" ring a bell???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just an observation


but i see your white asses name up here more then any of the black fellars who visit the topic


:dunno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 10:16 PM~11968740
> *Go 'head and keep high'sidin'....I got some dirt on you too from one of the homie on lil thats says he knows you.....does "Sweet Pea" ring a bell???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats Gangsta.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 24 2008, 11:18 PM~11968755
> *just an observation
> but i see your white asses name up here more then any of the black fellars  who visit the topic
> :dunno:
> *


thats cuz I'm stucc at work on the cpu. good observation though


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 12:22 AM~11968773
> *thats cuz I'm stucc at work on the cpu. good observation though
> *


there are other topics 


:dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

AY ******.. LET ME EXPLAIN SOMETHIN TO YALL.. I KNOW THIS TOPIC SAYS "BLACK LOWRIDERS". BUT IT'S REALLY ABOUT BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE. DESPITE THE FACT THAT WE GET OFF TANGENT SOMETIMES WITH THE BULLSHIT, WE STILL LOWRIDERS. WE CAN TALK ABOUT OUR KIDS, AND HOW THEY DOING IN SCHOOL.. TALK ABOUT THE PECKERWOOD AT THE JOB, OR EVEN PUTTIN SOME FOOT IN WIFEY'S ASS  BOTTOM LINE, THIS IS A LOVE THREAD. ON THAT NOTE, HERE'S A JAM I USED TO ENJOY WHEN I WAS LITTLE:




 :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2008, 12:23 AM~11968779
> *AY ******.. LET ME EXPLAIN SOMETHIN TO YALL.. I KNOW THIS  TOPIC SAYS "BLACK LOWRIDERS".  BUT IT'S REALLY ABOUT BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE.  DESPITE THE FACT THAT WE GET OFF TANGENT SOMETIMES WITH THE BULLSHIT, WE STILL LOWRIDERS.  WE CAN TALK ABOUT OUR KIDS, AND HOW THEY DOING IN SCHOOL..  TALK ABOUT THE PECKERWOOD AT THE JOB, OR EVEN PUTTIN SOME FOOT IN WIFEY'S ASS   BOTTOM LINE, THIS IS A LOVE THREAD.  ON THAT NOTE, HERE'S A JAM I USED TO ENJOY WHEN I WAS LITTLE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *



RACISM :nono:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11968779
> *AY ******.. LET ME EXPLAIN SOMETHIN TO YALL.. I KNOW THIS  TOPIC SAYS "BLACK LOWRIDERS".  BUT IT'S REALLY ABOUT BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE.  DESPITE THE FACT THAT WE GET OFF TANGENT SOMETIMES WITH THE BULLSHIT, WE STILL LOWRIDERS.  WE CAN TALK ABOUT OUR KIDS, AND HOW THEY DOING IN SCHOOL..  TALK ABOUT THE PECKERWOOD AT THE JOB, OR EVEN PUTTIN SOME FOOT IN WIFEY'S ASS   BOTTOM LINE, THIS IS A LOVE THREAD.  ON THAT NOTE, HERE'S A JAM I USED TO ENJOY WHEN I WAS LITTLE:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 25 2008, 01:24 AM~11968785
> *RACISM  :nono:
> *


this mawfucka :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2008, 12:26 AM~11968793
> *this mawfucka :uh:
> *


hey i said black fellars 

im trying this new thing where i dont say the word ya'll hate so much


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 01:16 AM~11968740
> *Go 'head and keep high'sidin'....I got some dirt on you too from one of the homie on lil thats says he knows you.....does "Sweet Pea" ring a bell???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT ABOUT SWEETS?? AND WHAT DIRT?? MY SHIT IS SQUEEKY CLEAN.. I USE SHARMON MUTHAFUCCA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11968815
> *WHAT ABOUT SWEETS??  AND WHAT DIRT??  MY SHIT IS SQUEEKY CLEAN..  I USE SHARMON MUTHAFUCCA
> *


dont play...u know...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

187 and CF, come to the chatroom now 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 11:32 PM~11968826
> *187 and CF, come to the chatroom now
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat
> *


 fucc you...asalamalaikum yo'ass outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 10:34 PM~11968836
> *fucc you...asalamalaikum yo'ass outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


This coming from the Mexican Fundi :loco:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 11:37 PM~11968846
> *This coming from the Mexican Fundi that wants to join the Nation  :loco:
> *


 :angry: that was a secret!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

such hate and racism in this thread


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 10:38 PM~11968850
> *:angry: that was a secret!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 01:31 AM~11968825
> *dont play...u know...
> *


NEVER MIND. I THOUGHT YOU KNEW THIS COCKSUCKER NAMED SWEET PEA THAT'S ALWAYS BUGGING ME TO FIX ON HIS RIDE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 24 2008, 11:27 PM~11968800
> *hey i said black fellars
> 
> im trying this new thing where i dont say the word ya'll hate so much
> 
> *


Nigerians :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 11:32 PM~11968826
> *187 and CF, come to the chatroom now
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat
> *


damn I missed out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2008, 05:16 PM~11965958
> *Foe sho...gotta have the classic AND the luxery wood and leather in the garage!! just dont take MY mural/soul sista idea muthafucca!!!!!!
> You in wisconsin :uh: ...u aint a g no moe...go sample some cheese and dairy products!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
I dont like murals on my cars.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 24 2008, 09:09 PM~11967912
> *This the setup.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trey looks hot


----------



## Scarfresh

*What's Up ******...

Anything New Or Anything Happening Tonight.

Hope The Shaw Active Tomorrow,Need Some Ideas For The 65.*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 25 2008, 06:52 AM~11969580-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER MIND.  I THOUGHT YOU KNEW THIS COCKSUCKER NAMED SWEET PEA THAT'S ALWAYS BUGGING ME TO FIX ON HIS RIDE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your name is sweet pea lol...dont play it off...u short and dark skinned haha
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scarfresh_@Oct 25 2008, 03:38 PM~11971915
> *What's Up ******...
> 
> Anything New Or Anything Happening Tonight.
> 
> Hope The Shaw Active Tomorrow,Need Some Ideas For The 65.
> *


All I know is that my ride is get'n put together as i write this :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 05:44 PM~11971943
> *your name is sweet pea lol...dont play it off...u short and dark skinned haha
> All I know is that my ride is get'n put together as i write this :biggrin:
> *


NAW MY COMPLEXION IS REGULAR BROWN. YOU TALKIN BOUT THE FOOL WITH THE BLUE BIG BODY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*I got all the Old School St. Ides music...perfect quality CD...$7.00 shipped.

Early nineties St. Ides Malt Liquor rap commercials including Ice Cube and the Geto Boys rap about their favorite high-octane malt liquor. Controversial, rare… and required listening.

Track list.

01) King Tee "St. Ides"
02) King Tee/DJ Pooh "Forty Ounce Fit for a King"
03) King Tee/DJ Pooh "Tha Bomb Malt Liquor"
04) King Tee/E-Swift "Do Ya Like St. Ides?"
05) King Tee "Do You Wanna Go To The Liquor Store?"
06) E-Swift/King Tee "Let's Have Some St. Ides"
07) Ice Cube/King Tee
08) Ice Cube/DJ Pooh/E-Swift "S.T. Crooked I.D.E"
09) Yo Yo & Cube "Femalt Liquor"
10) Ice Cube/Pooh "All I want for Christmas"
11) Ice Cube "Jackin for Malt Liquor"
12) Ice Cube "We don't want no 8-ball"
13) Ice Cube "Wish They'd Come up with a 12-Pak"
14) Cube/Pooh "Blind Fold Test
15) Eric B & Rakim "Real Men's Drink"
16) Rakim "Get Some....."
17) Yo Yo/King Tee "You Need A Six-Pack"
18) EPMD/Ice Cube "East meets West Malt Liquor"
19) Erick Sermon "40 oz or a can"
20) Kool G Rap/DJ Pooh/Sir Jinx "Getta Grip. Take A Sip"
21) Geto Boys/Cube "5th Ward/South Central Malt"
22) Geto Boys "My Malt's Playin' Tricks On Me"
23) Snoop Doggy Dogg "St Ides in the LBC"
24) Warren G "When We Sippin' On Tha Brew"
25) Nate Dogg "Drank Anthem"
26) MC Eiht "The Brew Took Me Unda"
27) Scarface "Drankin Toon"
28) Wu Tang Clan "Shaolin Brew"
29) Snoop Doggy Dogg "Dogg Food n Drank"
30) Ice Cube "Crooked I for All Ages"*

Heres a sample of a few traccs..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 25 2008, 03:44 PM~11971943-->
> 
> 
> 
> your name is sweet pea lol...dont play it off...u short and dark skinned haha
> All I know is that my ride is get'n put together as i write this :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your paying Big Scotty and having it built.. :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 04:22 PM~11972120
> *I got all the Old School St. Ides music...perfect quality CD...$7.00 shipped.
> 
> Early nineties St. Ides Malt Liquor rap commercials including Ice Cube and the Geto Boys rap about their favorite high-octane malt liquor. Controversial, rare… and required listening.
> 
> Track list.
> 
> 01) King Tee "St. Ides"
> 02) King Tee/DJ Pooh "Forty Ounce Fit for a King"
> 03) King Tee/DJ Pooh "Tha Bomb Malt Liquor"
> 04) King Tee/E-Swift "Do Ya Like St. Ides?"
> 05) King Tee "Do You Wanna Go To The Liquor Store?"
> 06) E-Swift/King Tee "Let's Have Some St. Ides"
> 07) Ice Cube/King Tee
> 08) Ice Cube/DJ Pooh/E-Swift "S.T. Crooked I.D.E"
> 09) Yo Yo & Cube "Femalt Liquor"
> 10) Ice Cube/Pooh "All I want for Christmas"
> 11) Ice Cube "Jackin for Malt Liquor"
> 12) Ice Cube "We don't want no 8-ball"
> 13) Ice Cube "Wish They'd Come up with a 12-Pak"
> 14) Cube/Pooh "Blind Fold Test
> 15) Eric B & Rakim "Real Men's Drink"
> 16) Rakim "Get Some....."
> 17) Yo Yo/King Tee "You Need A Six-Pack"
> 18) EPMD/Ice Cube "East meets West Malt Liquor"
> 19) Erick Sermon "40 oz or a can"
> 20) Kool G Rap/DJ Pooh/Sir Jinx "Getta Grip. Take A Sip"
> 21) Geto Boys/Cube "5th Ward/South Central Malt"
> 22) Geto Boys "My Malt's Playin' Tricks On Me"
> 23) Snoop Doggy Dogg "St Ides in the LBC"
> 24) Warren G "When We Sippin' On Tha Brew"
> 25) Nate Dogg "Drank Anthem"
> 26) MC Eiht "The Brew Took Me Unda"
> 27) Scarface "Drankin Toon"
> 28) Wu Tang Clan "Shaolin Brew"
> 29) Snoop Doggy Dogg "Dogg Food n Drank"
> 30) Ice Cube "Crooked I for All Ages"
> 
> Heres a sample of a few traccs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You bootleg hustler.. did you not learn from the other fat lemon sucker!!!!!!! I won't support your fundraiser either... :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 25 2008, 04:41 PM~11972217
> *So your paying Big Scotty and having it built.. :0
> 
> You bootleg hustler..  did you not learn from the other fat lemon sucker!!!!!!! I won't support your fundraiser either... :uh:
> *


No, ER Kustoms are doing it, their the ones that painted my car. And wendell wouldnt have done it, his uncle would have. Go scrub your tits...you stink.

I've been a bootleg hustler since '95...read my story.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 04:47 PM~11972245
> *No, ER Kustoms are doing it, their the ones that painted my car. And wendell wouldnt have done it, his uncle would have. Go scrub your tits...you stink.
> 
> I've been a bootleg hustler since '95...read my story.
> *


Man you lost 150 cool points. you talk and talk like you where doing shit!!!! all you did was buy parts and get some one else too... :uh: You's a buyer ryder...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 25 2008, 04:50 PM~11972256
> *Man you lost 150 cool points. you talk and talk like you where doing shit!!!! all you did was buy parts and get some one else too... :uh: You's a buyer ryder...
> *



Thats right I'm a check book writer. Never denied that. go look bacc at some of the debates me and Trudawg have had. HOWEVER, I do know my shit, what quality parts and work are/is. I put in the hours at work to pay for my shit...you the one that needs to put some major hours in so you can build that al bundy special the right way!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 04:59 PM~11972295
> *Thats right I'm a check book writer. Never denied that. go look bacc at some of the debates me and Trudawg have had. HOWEVER, I do know my shit, what quality parts and work are/is. I put in the hours at work to pay for my shit...you the one that needs to put some major hours in so you can build that al bundy special the right way!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

Go get dirty then let me know or preach on lowriders


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11972319
> *:uh:
> 
> Go get dirty then let me know or preach on lowriders
> *


build a lowrider before you speak on lowriders.... fuckin candy corn tiddy havin bitch


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 25 2008, 04:41 PM~11972217
> *
> 
> You bootleg hustler..  did you not learn from the other fat lemon sucker!!!!!!! I won't support your fundraiser either... :uh:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 06:22 PM~11972120
> *I got all the Old School St. Ides music...perfect quality CD...$7.00 shipped.
> 
> Early nineties St. Ides Malt Liquor rap commercials including Ice Cube and the Geto Boys rap about their favorite high-octane malt liquor. Controversial, rare… and required listening.
> 
> Track list.
> 
> 01) King Tee "St. Ides"
> 02) King Tee/DJ Pooh "Forty Ounce Fit for a King"
> 03) King Tee/DJ Pooh "Tha Bomb Malt Liquor"
> 04) King Tee/E-Swift "Do Ya Like St. Ides?"
> 05) King Tee "Do You Wanna Go To The Liquor Store?"
> 06) E-Swift/King Tee "Let's Have Some St. Ides"
> 07) Ice Cube/King Tee
> 08) Ice Cube/DJ Pooh/E-Swift "S.T. Crooked I.D.E"
> 09) Yo Yo & Cube "Femalt Liquor"
> 10) Ice Cube/Pooh "All I want for Christmas"
> 11) Ice Cube "Jackin for Malt Liquor"
> 12) Ice Cube "We don't want no 8-ball"
> 13) Ice Cube "Wish They'd Come up with a 12-Pak"
> 14) Cube/Pooh "Blind Fold Test
> 15) Eric B & Rakim "Real Men's Drink"
> 16) Rakim "Get Some....."
> 17) Yo Yo/King Tee "You Need A Six-Pack"
> 18) EPMD/Ice Cube "East meets West Malt Liquor"
> 19) Erick Sermon "40 oz or a can"
> 20) Kool G Rap/DJ Pooh/Sir Jinx "Getta Grip. Take A Sip"
> 21) Geto Boys/Cube "5th Ward/South Central Malt"
> 22) Geto Boys "My Malt's Playin' Tricks On Me"
> 23) Snoop Doggy Dogg "St Ides in the LBC"
> 24) Warren G "When We Sippin' On Tha Brew"
> 25) Nate Dogg "Drank Anthem"
> 26) MC Eiht "The Brew Took Me Unda"
> 27) Scarface "Drankin Toon"
> 28) Wu Tang Clan "Shaolin Brew"
> 29) Snoop Doggy Dogg "Dogg Food n Drank"
> 30) Ice Cube "Crooked I for All Ages"
> 
> Heres a sample of a few traccs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 06:59 PM~11972295
> *Thats right I'm a check book writer. Never denied that. go look bacc at some of the debates me and Trudawg have had. HOWEVER, I do know my shit, what quality parts and work are/is. I put in the hours at work to pay for my shit...you the one that needs to put some major hours in so you can build that al bundy special the right way!!!!
> *


I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU. ALTHOUGH WRENCHING ON YOUR OWN SHIT IS FUN AND I GET A BETTER SINCE OF PRIDE, I CAN'T DO IT ALL BY MYSELF. I NEED SOME HELP AND AINT NOBODY WORKING FOR FREE. IF YOU HAVE A WELL EQUIPPED SHOP AND YOU CAN DO IT ALL SINGLE HANDEDLY, THEN GOD BLESS YOU. AS FOR ME, IF I HAD A SHOP I WOULD STILL PAY FOR SOME HELP BECUASE IT CUTS DOWN MAN HOURS. BUT CRENSHAW, YOU SHOULD STILL DO SOME SHIT ON YOUR OWN BESIDES SNATCH A CHECK OUT. IT MAKES YOUR CHEST AND HEIGHT GROW A FEW CENTIMETERS MORE. AND WITH ALL THE CHIPS GANGSTER HAD TO DIP, THE ***** STILL WOULD WRENCH.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Oct 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11973055-->
> 
> 
> 
> build a lowrider before you speak on lowriders.... fuckin candy corn tiddy havin bitch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the yellow audio Nigerian that has not built one either!!!!!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11973593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 03:18 AM~11974809
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you still have tapes ole cheap ass!!! posting all them old slow songs all the time....... :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 26 2008, 03:36 AM~11974826
> *I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU.  ALTHOUGH WRENCHING ON YOUR OWN SHIT IS FUN AND I GET A BETTER SINCE OF PRIDE, I CAN'T DO IT ALL BY MYSELF.  I NEED SOME HELP AND AINT NOBODY WORKING FOR FREE.  IF YOU HAVE A WELL EQUIPPED SHOP AND YOU CAN DO IT ALL SINGLE HANDEDLY, THEN GOD BLESS YOU.  AS FOR ME, IF I HAD A SHOP I WOULD STILL PAY FOR SOME HELP BECUASE IT CUTS DOWN MAN HOURS.  BUT CRENSHAW, YOU SHOULD STILL DO SOME SHIT ON YOUR OWN BESIDES SNATCH A CHECK OUT.  IT MAKES YOUR CHEST AND HEIGHT GROW A FEW CENTIMETERS MORE.  AND WITH ALL THE CHIPS GANGSTER HAD TO DIP, THE ***** STILL WOULD WRENCH.
> *


And you put a white FF steering on a Caddi... How much boost on that big boy..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2008, 08:57 AM~11975044
> *You know you still have tapes ole cheap ass!!! posting all them old slow songs all the time....... :uh:
> And you put a white  FF steering on a Caddi... How much boost on that big boy..
> *


THOSE ARE GOOD SONGS.. YOU JUST A YOUNG PUNK. AND THE WHEEL IS FOR SALE. $75 IT'S YOURS!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2008, 07:19 AM~11975083
> *THOSE ARE GOOD SONGS.. YOU JUST A YOUNG PUNK.  AND THE WHEEL IS FOR SALE.  $75 IT'S YOURS!
> *


I'm only 10yrs younger then you *****........ You at work on a Sunday?.. :0 I act skipped out church going to the country fair..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2008, 09:23 AM~11975088
> *I'm only 10yrs younger then you *****........ You at work on a Sunday?..  :0 I act skipped out church going to the country fair..
> *


COUNTRY FAIR FOR A COUNTRY *****.. HERE'S A TUNE FOR YOU YOUNGIN




ONE TO GROW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2008, 07:28 AM~11975104
> *COUNTRY FAIR FOR A COUNTRY *****..  HERE'S A TUNE FOR YOU YOUNGIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE TO GROW
> *


 :0 Kids... fool.. and food.........


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2008, 08:57 AM~11975044
> *says the yellow audio Nigerian that has not built one either!!!!!!! :uh:
> :0
> *


you are fucking pathetic... Ive built more cars than your sorry ass could ever dream of... 3 of which are still in Los Angeles inside my uncles garage..... stop bumpin your gums and take a trip out west... Ill serve your bucket up then Ill beat about 50lbs off your fat bama ass you sideline chump......you arent a rider, never was one, and you never will be one bitch....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 26 2008, 10:13 AM~11975675
> *you are fucking pathetic... Ive built more cars than your sorry ass could ever dream of... 3 of which are still in Los Angeles inside my uncles garage..... stop bumpin your gums and take a trip out west... Ill serve your bucket up then Ill beat about 50lbs off your fat bama ass fucking you sideline chump......you arent a rider, never was one, and you never will be one bitch....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 26 2008, 03:36 AM~11974826-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU.  ALTHOUGH WRENCHING ON YOUR OWN SHIT IS FUN AND I GET A BETTER SINCE OF PRIDE, I CAN'T DO IT ALL BY MYSELF.  I NEED SOME HELP AND AINT NOBODY WORKING FOR FREE.  IF YOU HAVE A WELL EQUIPPED SHOP AND YOU CAN DO IT ALL SINGLE HANDEDLY, THEN GOD BLESS YOU.  AS FOR ME, IF I HAD A SHOP I WOULD STILL PAY FOR SOME HELP BECUASE IT CUTS DOWN MAN HOURS.  BUT CRENSHAW, YOU SHOULD STILL DO SOME SHIT ON YOUR OWN BESIDES SNATCH A CHECK OUT.  IT MAKES YOUR CHEST AND HEIGHT GROW A FEW CENTIMETERS MORE.  AND WITH ALL THE CHIPS GANGSTER HAD TO DIP, THE ***** STILL WOULD WRENCH.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just managing and paying for a fully restored frame-off is a job itself. The things I do myself that I'm confident in doing correctly are putting the chrome back on and building the engine. Paint/body, windows, upholstery and hydraulic work I don't do. I do a some car audio though.
> 
> BTW, car is put together as of last night. :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Oct 26 2008, 10:13 AM~11975675
> *you are fucking pathetic... Ive built more cars than your sorry ass could ever dream of... 3 of which are still in Los Angeles inside my uncles garage..... stop bumpin your gums and take a trip out west... Ill serve your bucket up then Ill beat about 50lbs off your fat bama ass you sideline chump......you arent a rider, never was one, and you never will be one bitch....
> *


lol


----------



## pitbull166

WHATS GOOD WITH THA BROTHAS TODAY


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 26 2008, 02:30 PM~11976478
> *WHATS GOOD WITH THA BROTHAS TODAY
> *


not a damn thing hoping the new intake and carbs will clear the hood on the 63 and 80
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what kinda intake and carbs is that?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

y'all see that blue drop '61 in the new lrm? what was that dude thinking putting tv's on the a arms and rear-end?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2008, 03:41 PM~11976902
> *what kinda intake and carbs is that?
> *


edelbrock intakes holley carbs


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 26 2008, 10:13 AM~11975675
> *you are fucking pathetic... Ive built more cars than your sorry ass could ever dream of... 3 of which are still in Los Angeles inside my uncles garage..... stop bumpin your gums and take a trip out west... Ill serve your bucket up then Ill beat about 50lbs off your fat bama ass you sideline chump......you arent a rider, never was one, and you never will be one bitch....
> *


 :wow:   :wow: hno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11977062
> *edelbrock intakes holley carbs
> *


well that tells me alot....  they only make about 500 applications!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2008, 04:13 PM~11977086
> *well that tells me alot....  they only make about 500 applications!
> *


you didnt ask for specifics n00b


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 26 2008, 04:48 PM~11978013
> *you didnt ask for specifics n00b
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2008, 02:13 PM~11976391
> *Just managing and paying for a fully restored frame-off is a job itself. The things I do myself that I'm confident in doing correctly are putting the chrome back on and building the engine. Paint/body, windows, upholstery and hydraulic work I don't do.  I do a some car audio though.
> 
> BTW, car is put together as of last night.  :cheesy:
> lol
> *


SOUNDS GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2008, 12:13 PM~11976391
> *Just managing and paying for a fully restored frame-off is a job itself. The things I do myself that I'm confident in doing correctly are putting the chrome back on and building the engine. Paint/body, windows, upholstery and hydraulic work I don't do.  I do a some car audio though.
> 
> BTW, car is put together as of last night.  :cheesy:
> lol
> *



Pics...


----------



## 187PURE

MOWNIN ******


----------



## 187PURE

WAS DIPPIN TO THIS, THIS MORNING ON MY WAY TO WORK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 27 2008, 04:40 AM~11982171
> *MOWNIN ******
> *


Ya.... time for me to get up... (11am). I swear If I see another damn donut.. All that stuff that goes into your body.... :0 sugar / fat.. But it taste so good..


Where's the Mod been ? ( DDV) Some one snitch him out ... :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2008, 01:55 PM~11976975
> *y'all see that blue drop '61 in the new lrm? what was that dude thinking putting tv's on the a arms and rear-end?
> *


Points for shows :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

post a pic of it


----------



## chevy_boy

sup brothas


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 AM~11984195
> *sup brothas
> *


wutz happenin ridaz!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 27 2008, 04:40 AM~11982171
> *MOWNIN ******
> *


PM SENT


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 27 2008, 11:17 AM~11984344
> *wutz happenin ridaz!!
> *


CHILLIN...... THAT TRE' U GOT LOOKS HOT!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 27 2008, 11:26 AM~11984413
> *CHILLIN...... THAT TRE' U GOT LOOKS HOT!!!
> *



thanx homie...


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pWX46lJc1Y


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Uj1u86lrE


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kYtliQs0tc


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnFlHbeNgvA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## lowridersfinest

MACK 10'S 59


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 27 2008, 05:24 PM~11987758
> *MACK 10'S  59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  real talk . But E40 is garbage and had money!!! he is a rich kid . And has no talent...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2008, 06:57 PM~11978100
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont you got a bucket to be working on


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 27 2008, 06:37 PM~11987953
> * real talk . But E40 is garbage and had money!!! he is a rich kid . And has no talent...
> *


YOU CRAZY IF YOU THINK E-40 GARBAGE


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 27 2008, 05:47 PM~11988096
> *YOU CRAZY IF YOU THINK E-40 GARBAGE
> *


x100


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Oct 27 2008, 05:45 PM~11988060-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont you got a bucket to be working on
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you nigerian!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 05:47 PM~11988096
> *YOU CRAZY IF YOU THINK E-40 GARBAGE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me a crazy *****. i never like that sorry flow. he's wack!!!!!!!!!! nice beats that's it...
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Oct 27 2008, 06:07 PM~11988342
> *x100
> *


:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you fools are silly up in here!!!! fundi and shaw grow up!!! Chuck get your honky cracker out of here!!!!!!! Angel pay your cell bill like a man!!! you broke fools crack me up!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 27 2008, 06:38 PM~11988716
> *you fools are silly up in here!!!!  fundi and shaw grow up!!!  Chuck get your honky cracker out of here!!!!!!!  Angel pay your cell bill like a man!!!  you broke fools crack me up!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 27 2008, 07:37 PM~11987953
> * real talk . But E40 is garbage and had money!!! he is a rich kid . And has no talent...
> *


MAN YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT TO SAY OUT YOUR MOUTH. SHUT THE FUCK UP SOMETIMES!


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 27 2008, 08:10 PM~11989829
> *MAN YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT TO SAY OUT YOUR MOUTH.  SHUT THE FUCK UP SOMETIMES!
> *


Shut up!!!!! Like I said His flow is wack.. Just like you don't like certain things. We all don't have to do / like the same ole same ole shit.. :uh: 


























O wait a minute ! Your a Lowrider. You guys do the same ole shit like Robots that can not think out the box!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 27 2008, 06:38 PM~11988716
> *you fools are silly up in here!!!!  fundi and shaw grow up!!!  Chuck get your honky cracker out of here!!!!!!!  Angel pay your cell bill like a man!!!  you broke fools crack me up!!!!!!!!
> *



chrome before phone freckles! you the one thats broke and aint doin' shit!!!!

e-40 is garbage...now he is anyways...anything after 2000 he's made is crap. his old shit is bangin' though...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2008, 07:16 AM~11993010
> *chrome before phone
> 
> *


 :nosad: 

Do you work for Bush fool!!!!!!! I got to have my connections and bill's payed before anything... I hope your kids are not sitting in the dark at home fool.. you got 2 jobs too :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2008, 07:20 AM~11993054
> *:nosad:
> 
> Do you work for Bush fool!!!!!!! I got to have my connections and bill's payed before anything... I hope your kids are not sitting in the dark at home fool.. you got 2 jobs too :0
> *


U aint dedicated to this shit like i am Gump. I LOVE this shit!!!!...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2008, 09:53 AM~11993326
> *U aint dedicated to this shit like i am Gump. I LOVE this shit!!!!...
> *


THANK YOU! ****** TRIED TO CLOWN WHEN MY SPRINT GOT CHOPPED AND I COULD'NT AFFORD SOMETHING SIMPLE AS A COMPUTER CABLE. BUT GUESS WHAT.. EVERYTIME I RIDE AND CAN LOOK UP AT THE SKY, I DON'T REGRET IT.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2008, 09:00 AM~11992909
> *Shut up!!!!! Like I said His flow is wack.. Just like you don't like certain things. We all don't have to do / like the same ole same ole shit.. :uh:
> O wait a minute ! Your a Lowrider. You guys do the same ole shit like Robots that can not think out the box!!!!!!   :cheesy:
> *


NO, WE JUST DON'T JAM TO SOMEBODY PLAYING A HARMONICA OR BANJO. OLE STEPPIN FETCHIN HAMBONE ***** :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2008, 07:16 AM~11993010
> *chrome before phone freckles! you the one thats broke and aint doin' shit!!!!
> 
> e-40 is garbage...now he is anyways...anything after 2000 he's made is crap. his old shit is bangin' though...
> *


how am I broke ******??????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11994210
> *NO, WE JUST DON'T JAM TO SOMEBODY PLAYING A HARMONICA OR BANGO.  OLE STEPPIN FETCHIN HAMBONE ***** :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

CHEVY BOY!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2008, 07:00 AM~11992909
> *Shut up!!!!! Like I said His flow is wack.. Just like you don't like certain things. We all don't have to do / like the same ole same ole shit.. :uh:
> O wait a minute ! Your a Lowrider. You guys do the same ole shit like Robots that can not think out the box!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



:nono: :nono: 
*
Speak for urself youngsta.........* :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:32 AM~11994826
> *CHEVY BOY!!!!
> *


sup brotha i'm still workin on that file i should have it for ya today


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11994210
> *NO, WE JUST DON'T JAM TO SOMEBODY PLAYING A HARMONICA OR BANJO.  OLE STEPPIN FETCHIN HAMBONE ***** :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 28 2008, 12:42 PM~11994906
> *sup brotha i'm still workin on that file i should have it for ya today
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11994210-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO, WE JUST DON'T JAM TO SOMEBODY PLAYING A HARMONICA OR BANJO.  OLE STEPPIN FETCHIN HAMBONE ***** :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can pay my phone bills and ride along with pics from my current camera or cell phone :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Oct 28 2008, 10:41 AM~11994896
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> Speak for urself youngsta......... :biggrin:
> *


 na I always get in trouble for not being the norm.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 27 2008, 07:24 PM~11987758
> *MACK 10'S  59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHECK OUT 3:05 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2008, 12:43 PM~11995880
> *I can pay my phone bills and ride along with pics from my current camera or cell phone :0
> na I always get in trouble for not being the norm.... :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE A NEANDERTHAL THAT'S WHY!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

JUST WON THESE OFF EBAY (PENDLETONS) :0 










BOY I'MA BE SHARP AS A TACK.. HOT DAMN!! :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ--

99 cent special at popeyes today....who hit it up? :biggrin: 

























Love that chicken from popeyes


----------



## Scarfresh

*Whats Up ******...  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 28 2008, 01:58 PM~11996596-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WON THESE OFF EBAY (PENDLETONS) :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOY I'MA BE SHARP AS A TACK.. HOT DAMN!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you'll be another kind of tack!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tacky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 45yr old ***** wearing that mess!!!!!! I bet you got a curl kit too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin---TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 04:25 PM~11998096
> *99 cent special at popeyes today....who hit it up? :biggrin:
> Love that chicken from popeyes
> *


We don't have any.. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

AY MAN.. BANG THIS IN THE LOWLOW :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0ewNR0RlE8


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11998724
> *No you'll be another kind of tack!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tacky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 45yr old ***** wearing that mess!!!!!! I bet you got a curl kit too..
> We don't have any.. :angry:
> *


YOU GOT THAT ONE.. I'M A THROW BACK GANGSTA.. AND WHAT!! A COCA COLA CLASSIC, BABY.. NOW BANG THIS SHIT ONE TIME  

AlQ3wBtus5I&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlQ3wBtus5I&feature=related

AND AS FAR AS A CALIFORNIA CURL, IF MY SHIT WAS'NT THINNING, I'D GROW ONE :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 28 2008, 05:34 PM~11998728
> *AY MAN.. BANG THIS IN THE LOWLOW  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fixed. Your old arse need to stick to this!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

yx2CaOoBLUM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx2CaOoBLUM&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

OL' SKOOL

Wkt6_jfEEyc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkt6_jfEEyc&feature=related


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 28 2008, 06:09 PM~11999116
> *OL' SKOOL
> 
> Wkt6_jfEEyc&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkt6_jfEEyc&feature=related
> *



Yeah dat's the cut right there 187....brings bac memories


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

NpdLz0WFbQM 



When ever you are ready. 187 . I go my tight Adidas suite and shoes. even got sum moves to take Skim , Scotty , and the closer for Trudog's Boigie ass!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest

name the original rap song to this beat


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

everlasting bass

yawn..ya'll are boring me somebody spend some money on sumthin' please.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2008, 10:29 PM~12002180
> *everlasting bass
> 
> yawn..ya'll are boring me somebody spend some money on sumthin' please.
> *


I payed my phone , cell ,house , and elect bill with one check... And still had money left over to buy a little very little chrome booster cover.. :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 12:29 AM~12002180
> *everlasting bass
> 
> yawn..ya'll are boring me somebody spend some money on sumthin' please.
> *


 :twak: NO YA SNOTTY NOSE MILK BEHIND THE EAR BRAT. IT'S 8TH WONDER BY THE SUGAR HILL BANG  





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA7hRLLnIJo


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv_hGVhniFM

IT IS VERY CLOSE. BUT THE SUGAR HILL GANG IS THE ORIGINAL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 12:29 AM~12002180
> *everlasting bass
> 
> yawn..ya'll are boring me somebody spend some money on sumthin' please.
> *


 :no: CHRISTMAS IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER. CHIL'REN FIRST


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 04:58 AM~12003203
> *:no: CHRISTMAS IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER.  CHIL'REN FIRST
> *


 :0 

Then tax time!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 29 2008, 07:03 AM~12003211
> *:0
> 
> Then tax time!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHEN IT'S MY TIME TO SPEND. HOPEFULLY I'LL GET BACK 3 LARGE. AND EVERY PENNY OF IT IS GOING IN THE RIDER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 28 2008, 08:41 PM~11999470
> *Yeah dat's the cut right there 187....brings bac memories
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2008, 09:56 PM~12000273
> *NpdLz0WFbQM
> When ever you are ready. 187 . I go my tight Adidas suite and shoes. even got sum moves to take Skim , Scotty , and the closer for Trudog's Boigie ass!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


STILL IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE MOVIES :thumbsup: 
I STARTED BACK IN 1980 WITH POPLOCKING. THE HOMIES IN THE HOOD WERE POPLOCKING IN THE 70s. IN 1983 I STARTED DOING ALL THE SHIT YOU SEE IN THAT MOVIE AND MORE!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you guys are pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 29 2008, 05:16 AM~12003259-->
> 
> 
> 
> STILL IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE MOVIES :thumbsup:
> I STARTED BACK IN 1980 WITH POPLOCKING.  THE HOMIES IN THE HOOD WERE POPLOCKING IN THE 70s.  IN 1983 I STARTED DOING ALL THE SHIT YOU SEE IN THAT MOVIE AND MORE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was headed to Germany. so MJ was the man along with Motown machine!!!! I did not get to see or really hear rap till 89 or so..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 29 2008, 08:42 AM~12004521
> *you guys are pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





> *look, 2 different license plate frames on the lex. somebody lyin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 naw this is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 29 2008, 09:20 AM~12004923
> *I was headed to Germany. so MJ was the man along with Motown machine!!!! I did not get to see or really hear rap till 89 or so..
> :0  naw this is!!!!!!!!!
> *


like I said stupid I have 2 ls430's!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvb_mp_4yXg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnO-R1Lh8Ac&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:09 AM~12005401
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvb_mp_4yXg&feature=related[/ur
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvb_mp_4yXg&feature=related



That's that Ninja Skim at the beginning of that vid!!!!... :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 29 2008, 08:42 AM~12004521-->
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Oct 29 2008, 09:20 AM~12004923
> *
> :0  naw this is!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 12:13 PM~12006500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 12:13 PM~12006500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nothing as pathetic as this!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 29 2008, 04:39 AM~12003174
> *I payed my phone , cell ,house , and elect bill with one check... And still had money left over to buy a little very little chrome booster cover.. :cheesy:
> *


you a cake azz mark...drop a few hundred on the rider every payday then you'd be doin sumthin'....buford.....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 01:11 PM~12007045
> *you a cake azz mark...drop a few hundred on the rider every payday then you'd be doin sumthin'....buford.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 29 2008, 01:10 PM~12007033
> *nothing as pathetic as this!!!!!!!
> 
> *



BAWAHAHAHABABABABAHAHAHAWAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 01:11 PM~12007045
> *you a cake azz mark...drop a few hundred on the rider every payday then you'd be doin sumthin'....buford.....
> *


I got bills.too .. Plus already lost $1000 in 401 and 7gs in stock. so I starting to hide money under the bed!!!!!!!!! And be ready for these times........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 29 2008, 04:17 PM~12008610
> *I got bills.too .. Plus already lost $1000 in 401 and 7gs in stock. so I starting to hide money under the bed!!!!!!!!! And be ready for these times........
> *


whats that gotta do with what i said dumbo


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 27 2008, 07:24 PM~11987758
> *MACK 10'S  59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


listen to when Mack 10 starts talking, every other word rhymes and it sounds like he is spitten poetry


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 29 2008, 05:16 PM~12009174-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats that gotta do with what i said dumbo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing little by little!!!!!!!!!!!! got to save money....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Oct 29 2008, 05:21 PM~12009228
> *listen to when Mack 10 starts talking, every other word rhymes and it sounds like he is spitten poetry
> *


Please shut up!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 29 2008, 07:29 PM~12009312
> *I'm doing little by little!!!!!!!!!!!! got to save money....
> Please shut up!!!!!!!!
> *


QUIT TALKING LIKE DOUBLE -V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY LAST NAME IS BAKER YOU FOOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 29 2008, 05:34 PM~12009366
> *QUIT TALKING LIKE DOUBLE -V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MY LAST NAME IS BAKER YOU FOOL
> *













Gods son invaded this topic!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

CANDIMANN, YOU NEED TO QUIT MESSIN UP THIS THREAD. LETS MAKE THIS A RESPECTABLE TOPIC NOT DESTABLE WITH YOUR FOOLISHNESS.


----------



## theonegodchose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVI2MZk6JAU


----------



## 187PURE

WE DID IT!!

*PHILADELPHIA PHILLIES

WORLD CHAMPIONS!!!! :cheesy: *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 29 2008, 01:10 PM~12007033
> *nothing as pathetic as this!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :uh: LETS KEEP ****** OUT OF THIS TOPIC EMMKAY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 29 2008, 07:12 PM~12010177
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVI2MZk6JAU
> *


 sausage fest video, stocc cars, dudes climbing on the hoods denting shit, yelling over nothing, parts flying off....not my kinda lowriding. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 09:46 PM~12010571
> *sausage fest video, stocc cars, dudes climbing on the hoods denting shit, yelling over nothing, parts flying off....not my kinda lowriding.  :thumbsdown:
> *


GOTTA ADMIT, IT IS EXCITING THOUGH. NOBODY WANTS TO SIT AROUND POSTING BY THEIR RIDE, SIPPING ON LEMONADE, AND LISTENING TO KID FROST ALL THE TIME :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 07:52 PM~12010624
> *GOTTA ADMIT, IT IS EXCITING THOUGH.  NOBODY WANTS TO SIT AROUND POSTING BY THEIR RIDE, SIPPING ON LEMONADE, AND LISTENING TO KID FROST ALL THE TIME :uh:
> *


whats exciting about it??? ugly cars, too many men, no females= :uh: 

I'll tell you whats the bizzness.....it's having a CLEAN azz rider with your lady or some females around with the oldies bumpin' steppn' out the ride with your clean stacy's, fresh t-shirt and creased levi's on with some nice jewelry on lookin' good while people hoard around your shit check'n it out....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:09 PM~12010794
> *whats exciting about it??? ugly cars, too many men, no females= :uh:
> 
> I'll tell you whats the bizzness.....it's having a CLEAN azz rider with your lady or some females around with the oldies bumpin' steppn' out the ride with your clean stacy's, fresh t-shirt and creased levi's on with some nice jewelry on lookin' good while people hoard around your shit check'n it out....
> *


FOOL YOU KNOW I KNOW.. THAT'S MY M.O. RIGHT THERE^^^^

BUT I LIKE GETTIN DRUNK ACTING A GOTDAMN FOOL AROUND SOME HOPPERS TOO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:17 PM~12010886
> *FOOL YOU KNOW I KNOW.. THAT'S MY M.O. RIGHT THERE^^^^
> 
> BUT I LIKE GETTIN DRUNK ACTING A GOTDAMN FOOL AROUND SOME HOPPERS TOO
> *


yeah okay when you get your shit all fukced up or impounded or you get rolled up i bet you'll stop :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

SNOW!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:21 PM~12010933
> *yeah okay when you get your shit all fukced up or impounded or you get rolled up i bet you'll stop :uh:
> *


AINT HAPPEN YET SO FUKC IT :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I'M LOOKING AT THE NEWS: THESE FOOLS OUT HERE IN THE FREEZING COLD CELEBRATING. IT LOOKS LIKE THE MILLION MAN MARCH OUT THIS BITCH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:26 PM~12010990
> *MAN I'M LOOKING AT THE NEWS:  THESE FOOLS OUT HERE IN THE FREEZING COLD CELEBRATING.  IT LOOKS LIKE THE MILLION MAN MARCH OUT THIS BITCH
> *



TAKE THE RIDER OUT!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:27 PM~12011005
> *TAKE THE RIDER OUT!
> *


SHIIIIIIIIIT!!!! CRAZY AS THESE MUTHAFUKCIN FANS IS, THEY'D TRY TO FLIP THE BITCH OVER


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:27 PM~12011005
> *TAKE THE RIDER OUT!
> *


I know St. Louis did when the Cardinals won it last! Stole the whole parade you hear me! 1 time wasn't even trippin! They was asking us to give it up and everythang! We kicced it hard that day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

LOOKS LIKE P STONE JUNGLES IN THE CITY RIGHT NOW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 10:30 PM~12011041
> *I know St. Louis did when the Cardinals won it last!  Stole the whole parade you hear me! 1 time wasn't even trippin! They was asking us to give it up and everythang! We kicced it hard that day!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Eazy

THe last year the Cards won we took it to the streets!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:34 PM~12011079
> *LOOKS LIKE P STONE JUNGLES IN THE CITY RIGHT NOW
> *


stop it wit that....how would you know :uh: 

take some pics


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

now thats ridin clean anteazy!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12011089
> *stop it wit that....how would you know :uh:
> 
> take some pics
> *


I WOULD'NT APROACH NEITHER WON WITH A CAMERA. THE STONES OR THE PHILLY FANS :0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12011088
> *THe last year the Cards won we took it to the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GWOOD BOSS DAWG. KEEP IT ONE HUNNID :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i got the wheel wells i was missing for the 4 today...gonna drop them off with my body man so he can shave all the holes out of them and then pattern them out like my roof...this will bring some color into my engine compartment.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:37 PM~12011111
> *now thats ridin clean anteazy!
> *


*Us STL boyz trying to keep it going for real! I can't wait to show my ass I'm telling you! They gonna have to get me at gun point to get me outta the Lac! :biggrin: *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:41 PM~12011167
> *i got the wheel wells i was missing for the 4 today...gonna drop them off with my body man so he can shave all the holes out of them and then pattern them out like my roof...this will bring some color into my engine compartment.
> *


*That should look sicc CF  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 08:41 PM~12011171
> *Us STL boyz trying to keep it going for real!  I can't wait to show my ass I'm telling you!  They gonna have to get me at gun point to get me outta the Lac!  :biggrin:
> *


Me neither loco....stay on it and stay focused...whats new with the lac...where are u at wit it right now?


----------



## 187PURE

OUT OF ALL THE INTERVIEWS, THE ONLY ONE THAT GAVE REFERENCE TO JESUS WAS A BLACK MAN. BLACK FOLKS IS SOME RELIGOUS PEOPLE


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:43 PM~12011192
> *Me neither loco....stay on it and stay focused...whats new with the lac...where are u at wit it right now?
> *


*Not nothing too new, just trying to gaffle some funds to send the rear end off for plating, that's about it. Then I'll be done with chroming :uh: ........full undercarriage though :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:46 PM~12011236
> *OUT OF ALL THE INTERVIEWS, THE ONLY ONE THAT GAVE REFERENCE TO JESUS WAS A BLACK MAN.  BLACK FOLKS IS SOME RELIGOUS PEOPLE
> *



there u go act'n like fundi again...wtf is u talkin' about?


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK-LOOK-LOOK.. THEY TEARING SHIT UP ALREADY. COPS EVERYWHERE. IT'S LOOKING LIKE THE RODNEY KING VERDICT OUT THIS BITCH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:48 PM~12011257
> *there u go act'n like fundi again...wtf is u talkin' about?
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE GET ON THE MIC.. ANYWAY, YOU 'POSED TO GIVE THANKS TO GOD


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 08:47 PM~12011251
> *Not nothing too new, just trying to gaffle some funds to send the rear end off for plating, that's about it.  Then I'll be done with chroming  :uh: ........full undercarriage though  :biggrin:
> *


man, thats the only thing thats holding me bacc from competing against the top three 60-64 MILD class cars at lrm super shows. chrome undercarriage :angry: in due time i guess..  

that badazz tan colored 63 from Individuals...i got my scope site on'em  that car is whippin errybody at the big shows in mild class...cant wait ...it's gonna be fun.


----------



## 187PURE

MY HOMIE FROM THE 'I' BOUT TO PLUG ME IN WITH A FULLY WRAPPED FRAME. SAVES ME TIME AND GRIEF FROM WRAPPING THE ONE I GOT SITTIN


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 07:34 PM~12010440
> *WE DID IT!!
> 
> PHILADELPHIA PHILLIES
> 
> WORLD CHAMPIONS!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: YEA TOOK THEM 20 YEARS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:58 PM~12011387
> *MY HOMIE FROM THE 'I' BOUT TO PLUG ME IN WITH A FULLY WRAPPED FRAME.  SAVES ME TIME AND GRIEF FROM WRAPPING THE ONE I GOT SITTIN
> *



thats cool....hope u don't ruin your new paint though...c carefull.

btw, spoke with G tonight. he's doing good...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 29 2008, 10:58 PM~12011393
> *:uh:  :uh: YEA TOOK THEM 20 YEARS.......... :biggrin:
> *


28 NAGGER :uh:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 10:51 PM~12011295
> *man, thats the only thing thats holding me bacc from competing against the top three 60-64 MILD class cars at lrm super shows. chrome undercarriage :angry: in due time i guess..
> 
> that badazz tan colored 63 from Individuals...i got my scope site on'em  that car is whippin errybody at the big shows in mild class...cant wait ...it's gonna be fun.
> *



That muhfucca is a beast!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:00 PM~12011407
> *28 NAGGER :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

KEEP IT ONE HUNNIT!!!! LMAO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12011419
> *That muhfucca is a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 very nice...any more shots of it, trunk, engine etc homie?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 11:00 PM~12011404
> *thats cool....hope u don't ruin your new paint though...c carefull.
> 
> btw, spoke with G tonight. he's doing good...
> *


THAT'S WHAT'S UP. SEE HIM IN A TIC OR A TOC :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 11:06 PM~12011486
> *very nice...any more shots of it, trunk, engine etc homie?
> *


Nah, that's the only one I got...


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:00 PM~12011407
> *28 NAGGER :uh:
> *


try this link my nig............. :biggrin: 


http://rapidshare.com/files/158889638/the_...s_1974.rar.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 29 2008, 09:22 PM~12011668
> *Nah, that's the only one I got...
> *


very nice car...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 29 2008, 11:33 PM~12011809
> *try this link my nig............. :biggrin:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/158889638/the_...s_1974.rar.html
> *


HELL YEAH :cheesy: GOOD LOOKIN OUT MY NIG


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:45 PM~12011912
> *HELL YEAH :cheesy: GOOD LOOKIN OUT MY NIG
> *


*IF YOU NEED OTHER SHIT HOLLA AT ME..... I GOT A GANG OF OLDIES TO NEW SHIT... I'M A DJ TOO................* :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 29 2008, 11:51 PM~12011971
> *IF YOU NEED OTHER SHIT HOLLA AT ME..... I GOT A GANG OF OLDIES TO NEW SHIT... I'M A DJ TOO................ :biggrin:
> *


FA SHO! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

BANG!


----------



## TONE LOCO

yo 187 did you get a chance to go to broadstreet tonight.it was one big party


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 30 2008, 12:42 AM~12012397
> *yo 187 did you get a chance to go to broadstreet tonight.it was one big party
> *


HELL NAW! TOO COLD. TOO MANY PEOPLE. AND I GOTTA GET UP FOR WORK TOMORROW


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:44 PM~12012413
> *HELL NAW!  TOO COLD.  TOO MANY PEOPLE.  AND I GOTTA GET UP FOR WORK TOMORROW
> *


it was off the chain the people where all great.you just had to drink alitle bit and it wasnt to cold


----------



## pauls 1967

THIS IS A GOOD SONG BY EARTH WIND AND FIRE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoyfQPUeFWY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Oct 29 2008, 10:42 PM~12012397-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo 187 did you get a chance to go to broadstreet tonight.it was one big party
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 You know that fool does not ride..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:44 PM~12012413
> *HELL NAW!  TOO COLD.  TOO MANY PEOPLE.  AND I GOTTA GET UP FOR WORK TOMORROW
> *


See what I tell you...  excuse all the time!!!!..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 05:03 AM~12013302
> *:0  You know that fool does not ride..
> See what I tell you...  excuse all the time!!!!..
> *


he puts more in a day then you do all year so lets not go there


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 30 2008, 09:03 AM~12013765
> *he puts more in a day then you do all year so lets not go there
> *


FUNDI PUTS IN WORK AT THE CORN FIELD. DUNKIN DONUTS MY ASS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 30 2008, 01:56 AM~12012833
> *THIS IS A GOOD SONG BY EARTH WIND AND FIRE                    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoyfQPUeFWY
> *


YEAH.. I USED TO PLAY WITH ARMY MEN ON THE FRONT STEPS LISTENING TO THIS BACK IN THE DAY. I THINK THOSE PLASTIC FIGURES CAME IN A BAG OF LIKE 100


----------



## pitbull166

WEST GOOD BROTHAS ..IM BACC IN CALI ENJOYING THIS 70 DEGREE WEATHER AT 8 IN THA MORNING.


----------



## 187PURE

<a href=\'http://ogoriginalgangsta.com/home.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>OGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM</a>


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 30 2008, 10:09 AM~12014133
> *WEST GOOD BROTHAS ..IM BACC IN CALI ENJOYING THIS 70 DEGREE WEATHER AT 8 IN THA MORNING.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 10:11 AM~12014147
> *:tears:
> *


YEAH IT WONT LAST LONG GOTTA HEAD BACC SATURDAY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 29 2008, 05:34 PM~12009366
> *QUIT TALKING LIKE DOUBLE -V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MY LAST NAME IS BAKER YOU FOOL
> *


please leave!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 08:09 PM~12010794
> *whats exciting about it??? ugly cars, too many men, no females= :uh:
> 
> I'll tell you whats the bizzness.....it's having a CLEAN azz rider with your lady or some females around with the oldies bumpin' steppn' out the ride with your clean stacy's, fresh t-shirt and creased levi's on with some nice jewelry on lookin' good while people hoard around your shit check'n it out....
> *


but you don't have that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locotoys

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2008, 10:00 PM~11956692
> *A lot of things. Mainly, because I wanted to ride with the big boys and still be around mature people. Imperials offers that. Jesse Valadez (LRM hall of Fame/ owner of the Gypsy Rose) allowed me to be a member even though my car was not finished and that is something the club don't normally do so I didn't take that for granted. Gangster reached out to me too for his chapter but I was already committed.
> Gotta love Lowriding..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool parking lot...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Oct 30 2008, 08:09 AM~12014133
> *WEST GOOD BROTHAS ..IM BACC IN CALI ENJOYING THIS 70 DEGREE WEATHER AT 8 IN THA MORNING.
> *


hit me up homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 11:01 AM~12014516
> *hit me up homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE.. IM IN HAWTHRONE AT MY CUZ CRIB ON CHADRON


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BIG DIRT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Wutz hattin!.......


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatitdew homies


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 30 2008, 09:16 AM~12014657
> *Wutz hattin!.......
> *


waddup


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 30 2008, 09:24 AM~12014721
> *whatitdew homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Oct 30 2008, 07:03 AM~12013765-->
> 
> 
> 
> he puts more in a day then you do all year so lets not go there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only work 4.5 hrs a day / night , so ya he does..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 07:55 AM~12014020
> *FUNDI PUTS IN WORK AT THE CORN FIELD.  DUNKIN DONUTS MY ASS
> *


I wish . The i would have cash in hand. Most these Mexicans are driving 2010 trucks and have 1008 and up cars , and they not living in groups no more. Most have 100k homes!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*Whats hatnin' brothas...............*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 30 2008, 09:43 AM~12014900
> *Whats hatnin' brothas...............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:43 AM~12014905
> *:biggrin:
> *


Waddup....... Pm Sent


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 30 2008, 09:48 AM~12014949
> *Waddup.......  Pm Sent
> *


 :biggrin: wish I had a roadmaster! just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:52 AM~12014995
> *:biggrin:          wish I had a roadmaster!  just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: Just wait!!!!!!! the Masta comming !!!!!!!!! Not the same ole east coast rims and chrome ... I'm lurking in the aircraft section tech.. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 11:10 AM~12014135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://ogoriginalgangsta.com/home.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>OGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 07:55 AM~12014020
> *FUNDI PUTS IN WORK AT THE CORN FIELD.  DUNKIN DONUTS MY ASS
> *


its not even the corn fields he put a big pool in back of his trailer and him and shamoo go swimming and people come by and throw food at them all day long


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 12:41 AM~12012388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 10:41 AM~12015416
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How do you listen to this slow stuff when cruzing.. I mean If I had a wife with me then ya. But Just ridding hell naw!!!!!!!!!! I cannot get my timing to that... Good music but to damn slow to ride too and hit switches........  







***** music!!!!!!!!!!! slowest I'll go..

ya I'm a country nagger!!!!!!!!! and proud of the south.....!!!!!  






 
In my changer along with some Hendrix . You fools no nothing about Jimmy and how deep that Brotha is!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Got some Old Cube too.....


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 07:58 AM~12014042
> *YEAH.. I USED TO PLAY WITH ARMY MEN ON THE FRONT STEPS LISTENING TO THIS BACK IN THE DAY.  I THINK THOSE PLASTIC FIGURES CAME IN A BAG OF LIKE 100
> *


that song is good to kick back too


----------



## pauls 1967

listen to the godfather of soul tight ass song by james brown funky good time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZKhj9jPqJY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

you guys are nuts...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 11:44 AM~12016086
> *you guys are nuts...
> *


I posted you and Scotty's pics and number in the pin up / model thread... Scotty going to be Jan , I figure you might want July? :dunno: Or May ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

How u get my number tubbs? I'm gonna go fucc you and wendell up on site when ya'll touch down on the left side!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 10:08 AM~12015139
> *:nono:  Just wait!!!!!!! the Masta comming !!!!!!!!! Not the same ole east coast rims and chrome ... I'm lurking in the aircraft section tech.. :cheesy:
> *


and why yo'bitch azz look like Snufillufficus off sesame street?????????


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 11:25 AM~12015867
> *How do you listen to this slow stuff when cruzing.. I mean If I had a wife with me then ya. But Just ridding hell naw!!!!!!!!!! I cannot get my timing to that... Good music but to damn slow to ride too and hit switches........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** music!!!!!!!!!!! slowest I'll go..
> 
> ya I'm a country nagger!!!!!!!!! and proud of the south.....!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my changer along with some Hendrix . You fools no nothing about Jimmy and how deep that Brotha is!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Got some Old Cube too.....
> *


IF ONLY YOU KNEW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats up CB ? what you got cookin in the garage?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 12:20 PM~12016336
> *whats up CB ? what you got cookin in the garage?
> *


WHATS CRACKIN!!!!.............. I WAS BUILDING A HOPPER BUT NOW ITS FOR SALE..

I WANT ANOTHER FOE OR A DUECE :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

good choice!!!! keep me updated homeboy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 30 2008, 12:13 PM~12016280-->
> 
> 
> 
> How u get my number tubbs? I'm gonna go fucc you and wendell up on site when ya'll touch down on the left side!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't do shit. Just show me where the chicken and waffle house is then I want a a good taco stand and Beer!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 12:18 PM~12016320
> *IF ONLY YOU KNEW.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tocker :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 12:26 PM~12016394
> *good choice!!!! keep me updated homeboy.
> *


 Why so you can steal a another black mans idea and claim them as yours!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 12:36 PM~12016475
> *You won't do shit. Just show me where the chicken and waffle house is then I want a a good taco stand and Beer!!!!!!!!!
> Tocker  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so you can steal a another black mans idea and claim them as yours!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what?...name one idea i jacc't ? and what about you?...stealin' all the cletus's ideas from the ******* hoedown!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 10:08 AM~12015139
> *:nono:  Just wait!!!!!!! the Masta comming !!!!!!!!! Not the same ole east coast rims and chrome ... I'm lurking in the aircraft section tech.. :cheesy:
> *


SHUTUP STUPID!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndzWVnD7-vQ&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 01:04 PM~12016753
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndzWVnD7-vQ&feature=related
> *


You finally posted something funny!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 01:04 PM~12016753
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndzWVnD7-vQ&feature=related
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 01:25 PM~12015867
> *How do you listen to this slow stuff when cruzing.. I mean If I had a wife with me then ya. But Just ridding hell naw!!!!!!!!!! I cannot get my timing to that... Good music but to damn slow to ride too and hit switches........
> *


YOU OBVIOUSLY HAVE A LOT TO LEARN :uh: A LOWRIDER IS A ROMANTIC CAR. RIDING TO PARTY MUSIC AND GANGSTA RAP IS HOLLYWOOD. YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE ABLE TO GLIDE REAL SMOOTH IN YOUR RIDE. LET THE MELODY TAKE OVER. AINT NUTHIN LIKE 3 WHEELIN IN SLOW MOTION TO SOME SMOOTH SEXY TUNES.. _:"I'm thinkin about my old flaaaaame!!": (Thoughts of my old flame by Pleasure)  _


----------



## Tyrone

187PURE[/i]@Oct 30 2008 said:


> [/b]


Get your dip on to this.

Faze-O-'Riding High'


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 01:25 PM~12015867
> *How do you listen to this slow stuff when cruzing.. I mean If I had a wife with me then ya. But Just ridding hell naw!!!!!!!!!! I cannot get my timing to that... Good music but to damn slow to ride too and hit switches........
> *


AND ANOTHER THANG.. WHERE YOU THINK ALL THESE RAPPING MAWFUCKAS/PRODUCERS GET THEIR IDEAS FROM. NOTICE I PUT THE ORIGINAL WITH THE RAP VERSION. YALL ****** GON' START GIVING ME MY PROPS AS AN O/G


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 05:14 PM~12017874
> *Get your dip on to this.
> 
> Faze-O-'Riding High'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EPMD- PLEASE LISTEN TO MY DEMO


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 03:17 PM~12017901
> *EPMD- PLEASE LISTEN TO MY DEMO
> *


Also, Low Profile. The first group WC was with.

Low Profile-'Keep 'Em Flowin''


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE[/i]@Oct 30 2008 said:


> [/b]


I understand cruzing ass!!!!!! but I'm not playing slow jams chilling with sum *****'s!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And most swanging vids don't use slow jams....


----------



## Tyrone

I'm sure '187Pure' dips to this.

Bloods and Crips-'Eastside Rip Rider'


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE[/i]@Oct 30 2008 said:


> [/b]


x2



> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Oct 30 2008, 03:14 PM~12017874-->
> 
> 
> 
> Get your dip on to this.
> 
> Faze-O-'Riding High'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get outta here with that garbage!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 03:27 PM~12018005
> *I'm sure '187Pure' dips to this.
> 
> Bloods and Crips-'Eastside Rip Rider'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao...figuers


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=425557&st=60


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

SNOW.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 03:22 PM~12017942
> *I understand cruzing ass!!!!!! but I'm not playing slow jams chilling with sum *****'s!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And most swanging vids don't use slow jams....
> *


you got a point Gump...pure do be playn' slow jamz with a buncha ni####'s in his rider :uh: what up wit dat


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 02:27 PM~12018005
> *I'm sure '187Pure' dips to this.
> 
> Bloods and Crips-'Eastside Rip Rider'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LMA0

****** Finna Get There Low Low Jacked Playing That...*


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 03:40 PM~12018108
> *x2
> get outta here with that garbage!!!!
> lmao...figuers
> *


Weren't you born in the '80's? That would explain why you know nothing about good music. Faze-O and 'Riding High' garbage?! Fool, please!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2008, 05:22 PM~12017942
> *I understand cruzing ass!!!!!! but I'm not playing slow jams chilling with sum *****'s!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And most swanging vids don't use slow jams....
> *


#1 WHY WOULD YOU HAVE A GANG OF ****** IN YOUR RIDE ROLLIN?? :uh: 

AND #2 THERE YOU GO WITH THAT HOLLYWOOD SHIT AGAIN, TALKIN BOUT SOME VIDEOS. IF A RAP VIDEO IS YOUR BLUEPRINT FOR LOWRIDING THEN KILL YOURSELF!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 06:26 PM~12018494
> *you got a point Gump...pure do be playn' slow jamz with a buncha ni####'s in his rider :uh: what up wit dat
> *


 :no: EITHER BY MYSELF, OR WITH A BREEZY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 05:27 PM~12018005
> *I'm sure '187Pure' dips to this.
> 
> Bloods and Crips-'Eastside Rip Rider'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BANG IT FROM TIME TO TIME

_R.I.P. Ronnie Ron Phillips_


----------



## 187PURE

I LIKE DIPPIN TO THIS AT NIGHT SOMETIMES (WITH THE 44 MOON OPEN OFCOURSE :biggrin: )


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 05:27 PM~12019063
> *Weren't you born in the '80's? That would explain why you know nothing about good music. Faze-O and 'Riding High' garbage?! Fool, please!
> *


I'll post your pics when it dies down here at work in a lil bit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

somebody buy the tyronemobile please......1500


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 06:29 PM~12019615
> *Tyrone is selling his '64 Impala. $2,500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 06:39 PM~12019705
> *Thanks for posting the pics.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 05:27 PM~12018005
> *I'm sure '187Pure' dips to this.
> 
> Bloods and Crips-'Eastside Rip Rider'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What about that K's up


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 03:00 PM~12016705
> *SHUTUP STUPID!!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: What up cuzz


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 08:03 PM~12019388
> *I'll post your pics when it dies down here at work in a lil bit
> *


Whaz tha bizzness Loc


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 03:15 PM~12017883
> *AND ANOTHER THANG.. WHERE YOU THINK ALL THESE RAPPING MAWFUCKAS/PRODUCERS GET THEIR IDEAS FROM.  NOTICE I PUT THE ORIGINAL WITH THE RAP VERSION.  YALL ****** GON' START GIVING ME MY PROPS AS AN O/G
> *


YOU'RE NOT AN O.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 08:02 PM~12020717
> *:rofl: What up cuzz
> *


CRIPPIN'!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT FINISHED WATCHING AMERICAN GANGSTER. THEY DID A SPECIAL ON MONSTER KODY. IT WAS A LITTLE DEPRESSING. I LIKE MONSTER. AND WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO KERSHAUN (LIL MONSTER)? HE LOOKING BAD


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:05 PM~12020748
> *YOU'RE NOT AN O.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: Y'all be killing me while I'm at work!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:05 PM~12020748
> *YOU'RE NOT AN O.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SAYS THE COLLEGE BOY :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 08:08 PM~12020788
> *:roflmao: Y'all be killing me while I'm at work!
> *


these suckers don't know!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:06 PM~12020771
> *CRIPPIN'!!!!!!!
> *


*C THURRR!*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 10:08 PM~12020798
> *SAYS THE COLLEGE BOY :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: y'ALL off the chain


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 you chitty-chitty bang-bang driving bastard!! my Uncle Tommy went to college so what does that tell you?! ol' simple Simon ass rust bucket myway c.c. drivin' bastard!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

GodsSon get your mayonaise ass out of here!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:11 PM~12020842
> *187 you chitty-chitty bang-bang driving bastard!! my Uncle Tommy went to college so what does that tell you?!  ol' simple Simon ass rust bucket myway c.c. drivin' bastard!!!!!!!
> *



*Shoyouright, cuz ain't nuttin wrong with education :biggrin: *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:11 PM~12020842
> *187 you chitty-chitty bang-bang driving bastard!! my Uncle Tommy went to college so what does that tell you?!  ol' simple Simon ass rust bucket myway c.c. drivin' bastard!!!!!!!
> *


YUP.. CHITTY CHITTY BANG BANG.. AINT NUTHIN BUT CRIPS AND THANGS.

AND OH YEAH.. I CAN'T BE GANGSTA LIKE YOU AND DRIVE A PATHFINDER

CAAARRRIIIIPP!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 08:13 PM~12020869
> *Shoyouright, cuz ain't nuttin wrong with education  :biggrin:
> *


****** build one car and think they a rider!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:14 PM~12020893
> *YUP.. CHITTY CHITTY BANG BANG.. AINT NUTHIN BUT CRIPS AND THANGS.
> 
> AND OH YEAH..  I CAN'T BE GANGSTA LIKE YOU AND DRIVE A PATHFINDER
> 
> CAAARRRIIIIPP!!
> *


better a pathfinder than your ford tempo!!!!!! don't make me put you on Fundi status!!!!!!! I'll throw some "Rust-A-Way" on your car and make it disappear!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:14 PM~12020895
> ******* build one car and think they a rider!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SAYS THE STROLLING SISSY


----------



## Eazy

"4 or 5 ****** in a mothaship betta know as *Fo'* and we all wanna smotha shit........" *St. Louis Lowridin'!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:16 PM~12020925
> *better a pathfinder than your ford tempo!!!!!!  don't make me put you on Fundi status!!!!!!!  I'll throw some "Rust-A-Way" on your car and make it disappear!!!!!
> *


ONE OF MY HOODRATS USED TO PUSH A TEMPO. I ALWAYS MADE HER RIDE SHOTGUN. MAN WE PUT SOME MILES ON THAT BITCH. MAKING WEED RUNS FOR HER AND LIQOUR STO' RUNS FOR ME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 10:20 PM~12020965
> *"4 or 5 ****** in a mothaship betta know as Fo' and we all wanna smotha shit........"        St. Louis Lowridin'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA HA.. YEAH.. ALL THE TIME


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 10:17 PM~12020941
> *SAYS THE STROLLING SISSY
> *


*gets popcorn*


----------



## Eazy

Chevy's and Lacs.....................St. Louis Lowridin'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:21 PM~12020980
> *HA HA.. YEAH.. ALL THE TIME
> *


not in your bucket!!!!!!! this is how a real trunk is supposed to look like!! take notes notes ******!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 30 2008, 10:22 PM~12020998
> **gets popcorn*
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:23 PM~12021010
> *not in your bucket!!!!!!!  this is how a real trunk is supposed to look like!! take notes notes ******!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** MY TRUNK IS A FACSIMILE. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS I'M A SINGLE GATE GANGSTA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:17 PM~12020941
> *SAYS THE STROLLING SISSY
> *


says the non phone bill paying and cell phone cord buying ******!!!!!!!! this is how a undercarriage should like!! not no rusted philly bullshit!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:26 PM~12021047
> ****** MY TRUNK IS A FACSIMILE.  THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS I'M A SINGLE GATE GANGSTA
> *


***** YOUR TRUNK IS A TRAVESTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

If you up on ya Truccha history, this a famous STL 62 right here from Ultimate Riders. Was doing it's thang when it was out years bacc. Hella clean and a straight up swanga for real!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:26 PM~12021051
> *says the non phone bill paying and cell phone cord buying ******!!!!!!!!  this is how a undercarriage should like!! not no rusted philly bullshit!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** WHO'S CAR IS THAT?? DON'T LIE


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

amatuer ass ******!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Lamont's '62!!! 187 we built that car for the ***** Ant!!!!!!!!! take notes on a real rider!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 10:17 PM~12020941
> *SAYS THE STROLLING SISSY
> *


NO DISRESPECT TO THE 60's THOUGH

R.I.P. BIG MUMBLES, BANKER T, AND KEYSTONE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** go iron your pendelton!!!!!! ol' Ned the wino jr.!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:33 PM~12021174
> *Lamont's '62!!!  187 we built that car for the ***** Ant!!!!!!!!!  take notes on a real rider!!!!!
> *


LOOKED FAMILIAR. R.I.P. ANT


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:33 PM~12021174
> *Lamont's '62!!!  187 we built that car for the ***** Ant!!!!!!!!!  take notes on a real rider!!!!!
> *


*I already know!    *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:33 PM~12021174
> *Lamont's '62!!!  187 we built that car for the ***** Ant!!!!!!!!!  take notes on a real rider!!!!!
> *


*You spoiled it fool! I was gonna see if anybody knew who rida it was :biggrin: *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 10:35 PM~12021221
> ****** go iron your pendelton!!!!!!  ol' Ned the wino jr.!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: THE NEW ONES AINT GET HERE YET. I HOPE THEY GET HERE BY TOMORROW THOUGH. SOME CHICK AT THE BAR, 'ROUND BOUT 50 SOMETHING YEARS OLD, SAID I LOOKED SHARP IN MY OTHER ONE. I WANT TO IMPRESS HER. I GOT TO GET THAT. SHE CAN FIX MY FOOD AND IRON IT FOR ME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 10:37 PM~12021255
> *You spoiled it fool! I was gonna see if anybody knew who rida it was :biggrin:
> *


HE HAD A MATCHING HARLEY :0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 10:34 PM~12021191
> *NO DISRESPECT TO THE 60's THOUGH
> 
> R.I.P.  BIG MUMBLES, BANKER T, AND KEYSTONE
> *


eh....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> Whaz tha bizzness Loc


*chrome in da kitchen!!!!*



> CAAARRRIIIIPP!!</span>


*I'm gonna call u wendell junior as much as you front on being a crip...thers only 3-4 real crips in here that have got put on an L.A. set ....two aint even blacc... :uh: you and wendell the homies but stop frontin' on the c side. enjoy your rider....*



> better a pathfinder than your ford tempo!!!!!! don't make me put you on Fundi status!!!!!!! I'll throw some "Rust-A-Way" on your car and make it disappear!!!!!


*
oj said - rust a way!!!!!!!!*


> not in your bucket!!!!!!! this is how a real trunk is supposed to look like!! take notes notes ******!!!!!!


*i'm taking my car there fukc a note!!!*



>


*good potential but that engine looks like garbabe homie. thats cheap pepboys flash chrome. all that chrome in that pic is less than $300 tops! but i know your just showing it the way it is...clean deuce!!
*


> NO DISRESPECT TO THE 60's THOUGH
> 
> R.I.P. BIG MUMBLES, BANKER T, AND KEYSTONE


 :uh: 


> ***** go iron your pendelton!!!!!! ol' Ned the wino jr.!!!!


*good times ned!!!! hahahhaha*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

FH5-4GkNuV4&NR=1

LMAO


----------



## Tyrone

'Big Punchy's' rules to lowriding for the year 2000. Theses rules still apply.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel shut the fuck up speaking on the "C"!!! the only reason why the "C" apllies to you is because you're a "CHOLO" who wants to be Black!!!! so go sell your tamale cart vending knowledge to your east l.a. homies on this site!!!!! so go buy some more tres flores you stupid Richie Valens bitch!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 11:01 PM~12021620
> *
> good potential but that engine looks like garbabe homie. thats cheap pepboys flash chrome. all that chrome in that pic is less than $300 tops! but i know your just showing it the way it is...clean deuce!!
> 
> 
> *


That car been sittin for a loooooooooong time homie, a long time. Just not cleaned up. The interior is flawless, super clean. I'll post up pics when it's clean. Oh yeah, it's for sale for 18K.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12022170
> *Angel shut the fuck up speaking on the "C"!!!  the only reason why the "C" apllies to you is because you're a "CHOLO" who wants to be Black!!!!  so go sell your tamale cart vending knowledge to your east l.a. homies on this site!!!!! so go buy some more tres flores you stupid Richie Valens bitch!!!!!!*


*Deeeezamn :roflmao: You went in!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:45 PM~12022170
> *Angel shut the fuck up speaking on the "C"!!!  the only reason why the "C" apllies to you is because you're a "CHOLO" who wants to be Black!!!!  so go sell your tamale cart vending knowledge to your east l.a. homies on this site!!!!! so go buy some more tres flores you stupid Richie Valens bitch!!!!!!
> *



after i eat this fried bird in front of me you gonna get it you old fuk'n haz-been!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

:0


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 12:39 AM~12022636
> *after i eat this fried bird in front of me you gonna get it you old fuk'n haz-been!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 09:27 PM~12021076
> *If you up on ya Truccha history, this a famous STL 62 right here from Ultimate Riders. Was doing it's thang when it was out years bacc. Hella clean and a straight up swanga for real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


built by vmax if its the one i think it is


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:45 PM~12022170
> *Angel shut the fuck up speaking on the "C"!!!  the only reason why the "C" apllies to you is because you're a "CHOLO" who wants to be Black!!!!  so go sell your tamale cart vending knowledge to your east l.a. homies on this site!!!!! so go buy some more tres flores you stupid Richie Valens bitch!!!!!!
> *


1st...stop writing like tyrone....all proper n shit...we criminals u member? :uh: 

obama is more blacc than your old keloid neck havin' ass!!!! so shut the fucc you!!!! haha and i dont wear 3 flowers bitch i wear murrays...u know the orange can with your people on it!!!! stop clamin' the c bitch you aint from no set....your a college boy with inheritance you old theodore (theo) huxtable lookin' muthafucca!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12022221
> *Angel shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!
> *


 fucc you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 12:15 AM~12022896
> *1st...stop writing like tyrone....all proper n shit...we criminals u member? :uh:
> 
> obama is more blacc than your old keloid neck havin' ass!!!! so shut the fucc you!!!! haha and i dont wear 3 flowers bitch i wear murrays...u know the orange can with your people on it!!!! stop clamin' the c bitch you aint from no set....your a college boy with inheritance you old theodore (theo) huxtable lookin' muthafucca!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

ANGEL YOU AINT NO CRIMINAL. THE ONLY CRIME YOU COMMITTED WAS BEING A PEEPING TOM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 10:39 PM~12022636
> *after i eat this fried bird in front of me you gonna get it you old fuk'n haz-been!!!!!!
> *


fuck you Chico and the man!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 11:15 PM~12022896
> *1st...stop writing like tyrone....all proper n shit...we criminals u member? :uh:
> 
> obama is more blacc than your old keloid neck havin' ass!!!! so shut the fucc you!!!! haha and i dont wear 3 flowers bitch i wear murrays...u know the orange can with your people on it!!!! stop clamin' the c bitch you aint from no set....your a college boy with inheritance you old theodore (theo) huxtable lookin' muthafucca!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


better than a broke ass wanna be Black bean dipped border jumping sha-na-na hairdo having bitch!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 30 2008, 11:22 PM~12022926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL YOU AINT NO CRIMINAL.  THE ONLY CRIME YOU COMMITTED WAS BEING A PEEPING TOM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tyrone dont think so!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 11:25 PM~12022940
> *fuck you Chico and the man!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah well...fucc you Benson!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 12:26 AM~12022948
> *better than a broke ass wanna be Black  bean dipped border jumping sha-na-na hairdo having bitch!!!!!
> *


:roflmao:



good shit in here


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2008, 10:56 PM~12022777
> *built by vmax if its the one i think it is
> 
> *


kick rocks honky!!!!!!!! stupid inbred cracker!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 11:26 PM~12022948
> *better than a broke ass wanna be Black  bean dipped border jumping sha-na-na hairdo having bitch!!!!!
> *


more black than you!!!! and wtf u doing up at this time anyway....Amy must be outta town!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 12:28 AM~12022955
> *kick rocks honky!!!!!!!!  stupid inbred cracker!!!!!!
> *


go tell some more lies about arena football teams you might be buying


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 12:28 AM~12022958
> *more black than you!!!! and wtf u doing up at this time anyway....Amy must be outta town!!!!!
> *


ive seen socks come out of the wash blacker then his ass


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2008, 11:29 PM~12022964
> *go tell some more lies about arena football teams you might be buying
> *


 dont forget the wine orchards :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 08:27 PM~12021076
> *If you up on ya Truccha history, this a famous STL 62 right here from Ultimate Riders. Was doing it's thang when it was out years bacc. Hella clean and a straight up swanga for real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Real history is thats a Cali Ultimate Riders car.Built by the hommie Glamor.Went to STL and never came back :tears:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:34 PM~12021191
> *NO DISRESPECT TO THE 60's THOUGH
> 
> R.I.P.  BIG MUMBLES, BANKER T, AND KEYSTONE
> *


 RICH ROLLIN


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 09:01 PM~12021620
> *chrome in da kitchen!!!!
> Can't be an OG if you aint west coast!!!!!
> please...u a college boy weenie...stop claiming'
> why do u care outta towner...u been in philly since the 70's!!!!!..how u know w/o the net,book and videos all these people anyway???
> lol
> I'm gonna call u wendell junior as much as you front on being a crip...thers only 3-4 real crips in here that have got put on an L.A. set ....two aint even blacc... :uh: you and wendell the homies but stop frontin' on the c side. enjoy your rider....
> 
> oj said -  rust a way!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'm taking my car there fukc a note!!!
> good potential but that engine looks like garbabe homie. thats cheap pepboys flash chrome. all that chrome in that pic is less than $300 tops! but i know your just showing it the way it is...clean deuce!!
> 
> good times ned!!!! hahahhaha
> *


:uh:
Crenshaw thats car was built to swang. A 16 k hopper and where can you get fender wells radior support hood hinges ect....chromed for less than 300?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2008, 10:56 PM~12022777
> *built by vmax if its the one i think it is
> 
> *


 .5 point for chuck. Good history :thumbsup:


----------



## 74SSELCO

:fart:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Oct 30 2008, 08:23 PM~12021010-->
> 
> 
> 
> not in your bucket!!!!!!!  this is how a real trunk is supposed to look like!! take notes notes ******!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You used others money and that snot yours!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY[email protected] 30 2008, 08:26 PM~12021051
> *says the non phone bill paying and cell phone cord buying ******!!!!!!!!  this is how a undercarriage should like!! not no rusted philly bullshit!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again not your car!!! Your uncle was paid you to put together fool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 30 2008, 08:27 PM~12021069
> ****** YOUR TRUNK IS A TRAVESTY!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: And you have a pathfinder... all your projects on hold..
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:32 PM~12021165
> *amatuer ass ******!!!!
> *


 :uh: Case closed. you built that shit with some one else's money. so yet again you ain't did shit but spend another Kats money.. Silly..!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 01:04 AM~12023025
> *dont forget the wine orchards :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's a new one..

So we got , 2 of the same Lex , Football teams , ( no pics of anything even him in stands or heard of the teams) , Ice T old house , I got pics he text-ed me of his car ( of course he's no where near it or in it) , Dragster on hold ( he got parts though ,Internet pics) , And he carries pic of men around to show women at the mall during the day.. :yessad: 

Can I get a Marlow Scotty. I like a good red wine with my Steak... :0


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 31 2008, 01:41 AM~12023097
> *Real history is thats a Cali Ultimate Riders car.Built by the hommie Glamor.Went to STL and never came back  :tears:
> *


TELLUM SWANGA ! ! ! ULTIMATE BUILT THIS ONE **ULTIMATE GLAMOUR***THE PREVIOUS OWNER<<<<<< ALL SHE NEEDS IS NEW BATTERIES AND ITS BACK TO THA BUMPER  PEP BOYS CHROME .....HE'LL TAKE THAT HIT "BUT ITS JUST A HOPPER" NEXT TIME YOU AT A MAJOR CAR SHOW LOOK AT THE ULTIMATE RIDERS LINE UP DENN SAY DATT (AND "I" ROLLS WITT THE "I" ) .......... JUST KEEPIN' IT REAL INDIVIDUALS FAH SHO :yes:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 31 2008, 08:21 AM~12023522
> *TELLUM SWANGA ! ! !  ULTIMATE BUILT THIS ONE **ULTIMATE GLAMOUR***THE PREVIOUS OWNER<<<<<< ALL SHE NEEDS IS NEW BATTERIES AND ITS BACK TO THA BUMPER  PEP BOYS CHROME  .....HE'LL TAKE THAT HIT "BUT ITS JUST A HOPPER" NEXT TIME YOU AT A MAJOR CAR SHOW LOOK AT THE ULTIMATE RIDERS  LINE UP DENN SAY DATT (AND "I" ROLLS WITT THE "I" ) .......... JUST KEEPIN' IT REAL  INDIVIDUALS FAH SHO :yes:
> *


I WAS HOPING YOU WAS GONNA COME IN HURR OG!!!!! TELL'EM WHATS REALLY GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!! STL LOWRIDIN' TILL THA DIRT NAP!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 08:13 PM~12020869
> *Shoyouright, cuz ain't nuttin wrong with education  :biggrin:
> *


x10 on that one homie. Nothing more powerful than a straight G with an education!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FREE MONSTER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 30 2008, 11:19 PM~12021820
> *'Big Punchy's' rules to lowriding for the year 2000. Theses rules still apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA HA YEAH. I THINK PUNCH MIGHT OF BEEN DRINKING THAT DAY. BUT IF FEEL HIM THOUGH. 13s ALL DAY BABY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 31 2008, 08:45 AM~12023632
> *FREE MONSTER
> *


MONSTER NEEDS TO DO HIS TIME


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL I KNOW RITE


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 31 2008, 06:21 AM~12023522
> *TELLUM SWANGA ! ! !  ULTIMATE BUILT THIS ONE **ULTIMATE GLAMOUR***THE PREVIOUS OWNER<<<<<< ALL SHE NEEDS IS NEW BATTERIES AND ITS BACK TO THA BUMPER  PEP BOYS CHROME  .....HE'LL TAKE THAT HIT "BUT ITS JUST A HOPPER" NEXT TIME YOU AT A MAJOR CAR SHOW LOOK AT THE ULTIMATE RIDERS  LINE UP DENN SAY DATT (AND "I" ROLLS WITT THE "I" ) .......... JUST KEEPIN' IT REAL  INDIVIDUALS FAH SHO :yes:
> *


You know Hommie just keepin it 100.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 11:15 PM~12022896
> *1st...stop writing like tyrone....all proper n shit...we criminals u member? :uh:
> 
> obama is more blacc than your old keloid neck havin' ass!!!! so shut the fucc you!!!! haha and i dont wear 3 flowers bitch i wear murrays...u know the orange can with your people on it!!!! stop clamin' the c bitch you aint from no set....your a college boy with inheritance you old theodore (theo) huxtable lookin' muthafucca!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


Why is my name in this? :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 11:27 PM~12022949
> *tyrone dont think so!!
> yeah well...fucc you Benson!!
> *


  :uh: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 11:28 PM~12022958
> *more black than you!!!! and wtf u doing up at this time anyway....Amy must be outta town!!!!!
> *


don't you have some doors to check puto?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 05:19 AM~12023341
> *You used others money and that snot yours!!!!!!!!!!
> Again not your car!!! Your uncle was paid you to put together fool...
> :uh:  And you have a pathfinder... all your projects on hold..
> 
> :uh:  Case closed. you built that shit with some one else's money. so yet again you ain't did shit but spend another Kats money.. Silly..!!!!!! :uh:
> *


you stupid country, backwoods, honky lovin', zebra breedin', uneducated hot dog necked, mgilla gorilla, sharecroppin, step-n-fetch uncle Tom!!!!!! we built that car out of our shop for the homie Ant! where did I say the car was mine?! I said this is how a car is supposed to look dipshit!! not my car!! oh and fuck you and your sorry ass car club and roadmaster!!!!!!!!!! a pathfinder is bettter than a merlin expedition!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 05:25 AM~12023352
> *That's a new one..
> 
> So we got , 2 of the same Lex , Football teams , ( no pics of anything even him in stands or heard of the teams) , Ice T old house , I got pics he text-ed me of his car ( of course he's no where near it or in it) , Dragster on hold ( he got parts though ,Internet pics) , And he carries pic of men around to show women at the mall during the day.. :yessad:
> 
> Can I get a Marlow Scotty. I like a good red wine with my Steak... :0
> *


and what do you have besides a zebra farm?????????????


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 30 2008, 08:28 PM~12021088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST MORE PICS OF THAT RAG ON THE SIDE......


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS WHAT HATNIN'............*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 31 2008, 01:50 AM~12023114
> *:uh:
> Crenshaw thats car was built to swang. A 16 k hopper and where can you get fender wells radior support hood hinges ect....chromed for less than 300?
> *


these young fools don't know shit Benny that's why their cars are sorry!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 31 2008, 11:09 AM~12025648
> *SUP BROTHAS WHAT HATNIN'............
> *


teaching these fools a thing or 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:10 AM~12025659
> *these young fools don't know  shit Benny that's why their cars are sorry!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :tears: sad so sad lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 31 2008, 11:12 AM~12025679
> *:dunno:  :tears: sad so sad  lol
> *


we got a dumb ass country *****, a wanna Black mexican with a Jerry Lee Lweis conk and a philly fool with no chrome and cell phone cable!!!!!! what is the world of lowriding coming too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:05 AM~12025621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I made you a corn muffin with chocolate sprinkles for moles , But 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/Tessa22/DSC_0140-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



























I ate it....:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:11 AM~12025671
> *teaching these fools a thing or 2!!!!!!!!
> *


 I SEE...... I'M READING TO CATCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 11:15 AM~12025704
> *I made you a corn muffin with chocolate sprinkles for moles , But
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/Tessa22/DSC_0140-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I ate it....:yessad: :yessad:
> 
> *


make me a zebra muffin!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:14 AM~12025697
> *we got a dumb ass country *****, a wanna Black mexican with a Jerry Lee Lweis conk and a philly fool with no chrome and cell phone cable!!!!!!  what is the world of lowriding coming too!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:16 AM~12025715
> *make me a zebra muffin!!!!!!
> *


Why you hate white people!!!!!!!!! :uh: Even though you are a old ass Malta yourself!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi and family in the fields!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:16 AM~12025715
> *make me a zebra muffin!!!!!!
> *


It looks uncooked


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 11:17 AM~12025731
> *Why you hate white people!!!!!!!!! :uh:  Even though you are a old ass Malta yourself!!!!
> *


I don't hate white peole! I hate their parents for having them!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:14 AM~12025697
> *we got a dumb ass country *****, a wanna Black mexican with a Jerry Lee Lweis conk and a philly fool with no chrome and cell phone cable!!!!!!  what is the world of lowriding coming too!!!!!!!!!
> *


A ***** trying to get a Pathfinder on a audio team :uh: And a couple check writting *****'s that claim to be OG.. :nosad:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 11:21 AM~12025767
> *A ***** trying to get a Pathfinder on a audio team :uh:  And a couple check writting *****'s that claim to be OG.. :nosad:
> *


:scrutinize:


> *Pathfinder on a audio team *


Thats possible



> *And a couple check writting *****'s*


Hmmmm? Who?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 11:21 AM~12025767
> *A ***** trying to get a Pathfinder on a audio team :uh:  And a couple check writting *****'s that claim to be OG.. :nosad:
> *


better than a titty on the tub with Orca!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12025733
> *Fundi and family in the fields!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At least I know my roots.. !!!!!!!!!!! FYI I posted my fields I own. How about you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

*WTF.....NI99AS GET BACK TO LOWRIDIN'............ * :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 31 2008, 01:04 AM~12023025-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget the wine orchards :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 06:44 AM~12023625
> *x10 on that one homie. Nothing more powerful than a straight G with an education!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 07:14 AM~12023806
> *HA HA YEAH.  I THINK PUNCH MIGHT OF BEEN DRINKING THAT DAY.  BUT IF FEEL HIM THOUGH.  13s ALL DAY BABY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:01 AM~12025585
> *don't you have some doors to check puto?
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 31 2008, 11:23 AM~12025782
> *
> Thats possible
> 
> *


 No he failed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 31 2008, 11:30 AM~12025840
> *WTF.....NI99AS GET BACK TO LOWRIDIN'............   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x10
C'mon man why we gotta go through this shit like fuckin clockwork!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 11:15 AM~12025704
> *I made you a corn muffin with chocolate sprinkles for moles , But
> 
> <img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/Tessa22/DSC_0140-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I ate it....:yessad: :yessad:
> 
> *


 :uh: what dont you eat


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 11:24 AM~12025796
> *At least I know my roots..  !!!!!!!!!!! FYI I posted my fields I own. How about you!!!!!!!!!
> *


don't have any fields you native slave!!!!!! I have pastures!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 31 2008, 11:38 AM~12025906
> *x10
> C'mon man why we gotta go through this shit like fuckin clockwork!
> *


because it makes you laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

on the real Fundi I thought you needed parts?????? :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 12:34 PM~12026388
> *on the real Fundi I thought you needed parts??????  :dunno:
> *


I do. I will send you a list . need price quotes.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Oct 31 2008, 01:50 AM~12023114-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> Crenshaw thats car was built to swang. A 16 k hopper and where can you get fender wells radior support hood hinges ect....chromed for less than 300?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay 600...anybody can put some chrome on...it's the quality of it and looks I'm speaking on...but if it's just a hopper or it's get'n worked on and cleaned up...okay cool...cant wait to see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 05:25 AM~12023352
> *That's a new one..
> 
> So we got , 2 of the same Lex , Football teams , ( no pics of anything even him in stands or heard of the teams) , Ice T old house , I got pics he text-ed me of his car ( of course he's no where near it or in it) , Dragster on hold ( he got parts though ,Internet pics) , And he carries pic of men around to show women at the mall during the day.. :yessad:
> 
> Can I get a Marlow Scotty. I like a good red wine with my Steak... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO...ice t's house...thats new one to me. ha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 31 2008, 06:21 AM~12023522
> *TELLUM SWANGA ! ! !  ULTIMATE BUILT THIS ONE **ULTIMATE GLAMOUR***THE PREVIOUS OWNER<<<<<< ALL SHE NEEDS IS NEW BATTERIES AND ITS BACK TO THA BUMPER  PEP BOYS CHROME  .....HE'LL TAKE THAT HIT "BUT ITS JUST A HOPPER" NEXT TIME YOU AT A MAJOR CAR SHOW LOOK AT THE ULTIMATE RIDERS  LINE UP DENN SAY DATT (AND "I" ROLLS WITT THE "I" ) .......... JUST KEEPIN' IT REAL  INDIVIDUALS FAH SHO :yes:
> *


don't get mad!!!!! i know my shit...i dont care if noah and jesus built it...it is what it is!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 01:14 PM~12025697
> *we got a dumb ass country *****, a wanna Black mexican with a Jerry Lee Lweis conk and a philly fool with no chrome and cell phone cable!!!!!!  what is the world of lowriding coming too!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT WAS COLD AS ICE THIS MORNING. HYDRO FLUID WAS LIKE MALLASIS. BUT FUCK IT, STILL SAILED THE MOTHERSHIP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 03:00 PM~12026663
> *okay 600...anybody can put some chrome on...it's the quality of it and looks I'm speaking on...but if it's just a hopper or it's get'n worked on and cleaned up...okay cool...cant wait to see it again.
> don't get mad!!!!! i know my shit...i dont care if noah and jesus built it...it is what it is!!!
> *


GANGSTER, SKEET, AND VMAX BUILT SHOW QUALITY HOPPERS. EVERYBODY AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT TO SPEND ALL THAT MONEY THEN TARE UP THEY SHIT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 31 2008, 01:07 PM~12026736
> *GANGSTER, SKEET, AND VMAX BUILT SHOW QUALITY HOPPERS.  EVERYBODY AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT TO SPEND ALL THAT MONEY THEN TARE UP THEY SHIT
> *


was that a question or statement? what are you talking about?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 11:14 AM~12025697
> *we got a dumb ass country *****, a wanna Black mexican with a Jerry Lee Lweis conk and a philly fool with no chrome and cell phone cable!!!!!!  what is the world of lowriding coming too!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hahah two funny points for you bitch...that was a good one...and it's johnny cash bitch not jerry lee

if i take my shit over there i wanna see your old fucking ass working and sweating on my shit like a slave!!!!! do be havin' your uncle do all the work....I'll be at ramonas while your doing it!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 31 2008, 03:07 PM~12026736
> *GANGSTER, SKEET, AND VMAX BUILT SHOW QUALITY HOPPERS.  EVERYBODY AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT TO SPEND ALL THAT MONEY THEN TARE UP THEY SHIT
> *


A STATEMENT. IS THE BLONDE GON' BE SWANG ALL CRAZY ONCE IT'S COMPLETE, AFTER THAT 30k AND SOME MO' THAT YOU HAVE INVESTED IN IT?? GANGSTER AND THE REST OF THEM BROTHAS HAD/HAS MONEY TO BURN. SO THEY DON'T MIND HOPPING 30/40k SHOW CARS.


----------



## 187PURE

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TRUDAWG HAS IN HIS POCKETS, BUT I KNOW THAT HE KNOW HIS SHIT TOO PRETTY TO HOP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 31 2008, 10:21 AM~12025275
> *Why is my name in this?  :dunno:  :twak:
> *


because I like get'n your ass all riled up!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 03:25 PM~12026950
> *because I like get'n your ass all riled up!!!!
> *


TYRONE BOUT TO GAS UP AND COME OUT THERE AND FUCK YOU UP


----------



## 187PURE

AY YALL I'LL HOLLAR. I'M BOUT TO GO TO THE BAR AND TRACK DOWN THAT 50 SOMETHIN YEAR OLD CHICK I WAS TELLIN YALL ABOUT. HOPEFULLY HER TITTIES DON'T LOOK LIKE FUNDI'S. I'M WORKING ON A NARDI STEERING WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 01:25 PM~12026950
> *because I like get'n your ass all riled up!!!!
> *


 :uh: Some peoples kids...I swear! :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 31 2008, 01:24 PM~12026926
> *A STATEMENT.  IS THE BLONDE GON' BE SWANG ALL CRAZY ONCE IT'S COMPLETE, AFTER THAT 30k AND SOME MO' THAT YOU HAVE INVESTED IN IT??  GANGSTER AND THE REST OF THEM BROTHAS HAD/HAS MONEY TO BURN.  SO THEY DON'T MIND HOPPING 30/40k SHOW CARS.
> *


You know my shit aint jumpin'...

And to tell you the truth Gangster was the only one who had a real show rider bacc bumpering it....full patterned, candy patterned frame, chromed FLOOR PANS..ETC THATS REAL SHOW. who else has done that?

besides, what does your statment have to do with what was said anyway? i musta missed something.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 31 2008, 01:27 PM~12026961
> *TYRONE BOUT TO GAS UP AND COME OUT THERE AND FUCK YOU UP
> *


I'ma stall 'em out.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 31 2008, 01:30 PM~12026987
> *:uh: Some peoples kids...I swear!  :uh:
> *


*BE LIKE THE OLD DAYZ........ WHEN YOU CAN BEAT YOUR NEIGHBOR'S KIDS
ASS....* :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 31 2008, 01:27 PM~12026961-->
> 
> 
> 
> TYRONE BOUT TO GAS UP AND COME OUT THERE AND FUCK YOU UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE WONT DO SHIT...HE'S A BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 31 2008, 01:30 PM~12026986
> *AY YALL I'LL HOLLAR.  I'M BOUT TO GO TO THE BAR AND TRACK DOWN THAT 50 SOMETHIN YEAR OLD CHICK I WAS TELLIN YALL ABOUT.  HOPEFULLY HER TITTIES DON'T LOOK LIKE FUNDI'S.  I'M WORKING ON A NARDI STEERING WHEEL :biggrin:
> *


working on a nardi :uh: pay for the shit and get it over with...it's been almost month since you spent some big paper...get the 390...not the 360


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 31 2008, 01:32 PM~12027010
> *BE LIKE THE OLD DAYZ........ WHEN YOU CAN BEAT YOUR NEIGHBOR'S KIDS
> ASS....  :0
> *


 :biggrin: Right! Pull a Homer Simpson on him! "Why you little...!"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 31 2008, 01:34 PM~12027021
> *:biggrin:  Right! Pull a Homer Simpson on him! "Why you little...!"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 01:34 PM~12027018
> *HE WONT DO SHIT...HE'S A BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> working on a nardi :uh: pay for the shit and get it over with...it's been almost month since you spent some big paper...get the 390...not the 360
> *


CAVIAR DREAMS ON A BOLOGNA BUDGET........... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 31 2008, 01:34 PM~12027021
> *:biggrin:  Right! Pull a Homer Simpson on him! "Why you little...!"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 31 2008, 01:37 PM~12027050
> *CAVIAR DREAMS ON A BOLOGNA BUDGET........... :biggrin:
> *


yeah...not the good oscar myer bologna either...he on the store brand FMV shit that taste like paste!!!! ole broke azz


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 31 2008, 12:50 PM~12026572
> *I do. I will send you a list . need price quotes.
> *


if you ain't got the funds don't waste my time!! like some other fools in here I won't mention!!! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 02:16 PM~12027416
> *if you ain't got the funds don't  waste my time!!  like some other fools in here I won't mention!!!  :angry:
> *


***** Ive done everything I said . have I not!!!!!! I'm not one of those hook me up brotha's.. Shit piss's me off.... It's a job and your shop.. Fools kill me with that bro shit..


----------



## DIPN714

what up candy man?? how da caddy doing;;BIG AL;;IT WAS LOOKING GOOD IN LOW RIDER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

i'm gonna give you a good deal magilla tits just don't front when it's time to pay up fter I get your shit!!! if you ask me for aircraft shit I'm beating the tar out of you!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Oct 31 2008, 02:28 PM~12027506-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up candy man?? how da caddy doing;;BIG  AL;;IT WAS LOOKING GOOD IN LOW RIDER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 02:32 PM~12027542
> *i'm gonna give you a good deal magilla tits just don't front when it's time to pay up fter I get your shit!!!  if you ask me for aircraft shit I'm beating the tar out of you!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel stop giving advice when your ass has never turned a wrench!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup LOCO?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi post some more stereo installs sausage tits!!!!


----------



## Eazy

Scotty, this is the 4 y'all built.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 03:38 PM~12028128
> *Scotty, this is the 4 y'all built.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these suckers don't know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 03:12 PM~12027919
> *Angel stop giving advice when your ass has never turned a wrench!!!
> *


thats what i got you for koonta!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres Luigi at????


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 01:31 PM~12026994
> *You know my shit aint jumpin'...
> 
> And to tell you the truth Gangster was the only one who had a real show rider bacc bumpering it....full patterned, candy patterned frame, chromed FLOOR PANS..ETC THATS REAL SHOW. who else has done that?
> 
> besides, what does your statment have to do with what was said anyway? i musta missed something.
> *


Crenshaw im loosing faith in you
V MAX HAD CHROMED FLOORS AND TRUNK FLOORS IN THE ACE.AND NOT TO FORGET THEY *ALL* WERE RAGSSSSS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

in dont remember seeing that...the yellow 61?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 31 2008, 03:37 PM~12027050
> *CAVIAR DREAMS ON A BOLOGNA BUDGET........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: fuck you fool


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck fools with no chrome!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

****** givin' ridin' a bad name!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

mark ass busters!!! low budget ass bitches!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 06:09 PM~12029085
> *fuck fools with no chrome!!!!!!!
> *


 bitch you aint even gotta project!!!!!....


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 31 2008, 01:08 PM~12025638
> *POST MORE PICS OF THAT RAG ON THE SIDE......
> *


Yessir...*This rag was built bacc in 92' *and never touched after that. Sat in my neighborhood in a garage for a gang a years! This is a straight up* PROJECT *before anybody go saying something but the muhfucca is of the chain for a start. Car was built oldschool. O G going all the way through this whole rag re-doing everythang..... I know The Team ready to put hands on'er :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eazy

The homie Leon 6tray drop..


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

Playtime from the STL got clean ones too..


----------



## Eazy

And if it's a Deville, we keep them gangsta fronts out here


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

187PURE, make sure you get that 390 cuzz. Only way to go in a Lac. Build it how you like it though G


----------



## Eazy

I love my city. We got so much unity amongst US that lowride. I seen people talking about how people post pictures of somebody car that's not their's. Well, some of us do it because of our love for this LIFESTYLE. And it's just that, a lifestyle we live. I don't post to much of my shit cuz it's in the making, but you best believe I'm gonna put my ****** on decc to show everybody how we doing it here in St. Louis. We not strangers to this shit at all. I love seeing my homies show they ass when we out dippin. WE FAMILY OUT THIS WAY SO WE SHOW LOVE LIKE THAT. I do my part for my city and my homies how I can do it for now and that's getting it in with camera to put us out there. But please believe Eazy aka Antbanks is gonna do my thang on tha streets soon. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 11:35 PM~12030406
> *I love my city.  We got so much unity amongst US that lowride.  I seen people talking about how people post pictures of somebody car that's not their's.  Well, some of us do it because of our love for this LIFESTYLE.  And it's just that, a lifestyle we live.  I don't post to much of my shit cuz it's in the making, but you best believe I'm gonna put my ****** on decc to show everybody how we doing it here in St. Louis.  We not strangers to this shit at all.  I love seeing my homies show they ass when we out dippin.  WE FAMILY OUT THIS WAY SO WE SHOW LOVE LIKE THAT.  I do my part for my city and my homies how I can do it for now and that's getting it in with camera to put us out there.  But please believe Eazy aka Antbanks is gonna do my thang on tha streets soon.  Patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And if y'all wanna know who Anteazy is in the photo, checc the St. Louis Blues fitted cuzz :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

nice pics anteazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 11:49 PM~12030501
> *nice pics anteazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks cuzz! I be trying


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:50 PM~12030507
> *Thanks cuzz! I be trying
> *


whats the best thing about building your car and spending that type of money homie?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 11:52 PM~12030516
> *whats the best thing about building your car and spending that type of money homie?
> *


I think just the thought that it's my work. It's nothing wrong with going to somebody to get all your shit done though, it don't make you no less of a rida. Hell washing a car is taking pride in it. but I can't wait till it's done and the first time I hop in it and dip through the hood. The Hood is where it's good for real. Everybody waiting on it too :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

Them my seats in the avatar :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:35 PM~12030406
> *I love my city.  We got so much unity amongst US that lowride.  I seen people talking about how people post pictures of somebody car that's not their's.  Well, some of us do it because of our love for this LIFESTYLE.  And it's just that, a lifestyle we live.  I don't post to much of my shit cuz it's in the making, but you best believe I'm gonna put my ****** on decc to show everybody how we doing it here in St. Louis.  We not strangers to this shit at all.  I love seeing my homies show they ass when we out dippin.  WE FAMILY OUT THIS WAY SO WE SHOW LOVE LIKE THAT.  I do my part for my city and my homies how I can do it for now and that's getting it in with camera to put us out there.  But please believe Eazy aka Antbanks is gonna do my thang on tha streets soon.  Patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know I got you and your family on the season tickets!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Ant hit me up Saturday afternoon!!!!!!!! got some hydros for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 1 2008, 12:56 AM~12030992-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know I got you and your family on the season tickets!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 1 2008, 12:57 AM~12031000
> *Ant hit me up Saturday afternoon!!!!!!!!  got some hydros for you!!!!!!!!!
> *


Fa sho tho, that's love. I'll hit you up cuzz..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 PM~12030246
> *The homie Leon 6tray drop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wait till next year 314 has something thats gonna make everyones jaw drop :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 1 2008, 01:45 AM~12031255
> *wait till next year 314 has something thats gonna make everyones jaw drop    :0
> *


*I already know  ......STL LOWRIDIN TILL THA DIRT NAP!*


----------



## Eazy

ST. LOUIS LOWRIDIN' BABY! Pookie what it do foool!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

Playtime C.C. Cadillac's


----------



## Eazy




----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:35 PM~12030406
> *I love my city.  We got so much unity amongst US that lowride.  I seen people talking about how people post pictures of somebody car that's not their's.  Well, some of us do it because of our love for this LIFESTYLE.  And it's just that, a lifestyle we live.  I don't post to much of my shit cuz it's in the making, but you best believe I'm gonna put my ****** on decc to show everybody how we doing it here in St. Louis.  We not strangers to this shit at all.  I love seeing my homies show they ass when we out dippin.  WE FAMILY OUT THIS WAY SO WE SHOW LOVE LIKE THAT.  I do my part for my city and my homies how I can do it for now and that's getting it in with camera to put us out there.  But please believe Eazy aka Antbanks is gonna do my thang on tha streets soon.  Patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPEAK ON IT.......BANKS ! ! ! ! LOW RYDERS UNITED


----------



## lowridinboyz

wuz goin on fellas


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 31 2008, 07:17 PM~12028389
> *wheres Luigi at????
> *



HAHA FUCC U PEDRO :angry: IM RIGHT HERE CF N KISS MY ASS  


THEM SUM NICE PICS HOMIE U CATS DOING IT GOOD OUT THERE LOCO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..

SCOTTY SHUT UR MOUTH FOOOLIE-O WHERE IS UR CAR NOT ONE U BUILT THE ONE U HAVE KEYZ TO AND U DRIVE??????????????????? :uh: ???????????? DIDNT THINK SO  MR PIMP REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


WEST UP TO EVERYONE ELSE HOW THINGS UR WAYZ AND HOPE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE AND COOL HOLLOWEEN DAY YESTERDAY..


I BEAT UP A BUNCH OF KIDS AND SNATCHED ALL THERE BAGS NOW I HAVE CANDY FOR SALE ANYONE WANT TO BUY SOME HAHA LOL????????? J/K I JACCED MY KIDS BAGZ HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

FOUND SUM OLD PICS OF CF


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12022170
> *Angel shut the fuck up speaking on the "C"!!!  the only reason why the "C" apllies to you is because you're a "CHOLO" who wants to be Black!!!!  so go sell your tamale cart vending knowledge to your east l.a. homies on this site!!!!! so go buy some more tres flores you stupid Richie Valens bitch!!!!!!
> *


only thing you know about "the C" is what you hear from REAL G's



> *stop clamin' the c bitch you aint from no set....your a college boy with inheritance you old theodore (theo) huxtable lookin' muthafucca!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 31 2008, 01:26 AM~12022948
> *better than a broke ass wanna be Black  bean dipped border jumping sha-na-na hairdo having bitch!!!!!
> *


so you finally admit that you arent from a set.... bout time


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2008, 07:53 AM~12032068
> *FOUND SUM OLD PICS OF CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's his second job!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the LA riots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the club job.
> *


fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2008, 07:28 AM~12032002
> *HAHA FUCC U PEDRO :angry: IM RIGHT HERE CF N KISS MY ASS
> THEM SUM NICE PICS HOMIE U CATS DOING IT GOOD OUT THERE LOCO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..
> 
> SCOTTY SHUT UR MOUTH FOOOLIE-O WHERE IS UR CAR NOT ONE U BUILT THE ONE U HAVE KEYZ TO AND U DRIVE??????????????????? :uh: ???????????? DIDNT THINK SO   MR PIMP REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> WEST UP TO EVERYONE ELSE HOW THINGS UR WAYZ AND HOPE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE AND COOL HOLLOWEEN DAY YESTERDAY..
> I BEAT UP A BUNCH OF KIDS AND SNATCHED ALL THERE BAGS NOW I HAVE CANDY FOR SALE ANYONE WANT TO BUY SOME HAHA LOL????????? J/K I JACCED MY KIDS BAGZ HAHA
> *


don't worry about my ride worry about that raggedy shit you roll!! come to L.A. and I'll show you what's up!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come and prove it Snooverit!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 1 2008, 03:01 PM~12033623
> *come and prove it Snooverit!!!!!
> *


steady e-set trippin and talking shit like a bitch but dont come off the porch... ***** you are fake as fuck.... I told you when Im in town and where you can find me but you bitched up everytime.... you can fake the funk with these ****** but I know you arent real...... Fuckin lame


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 1 2008, 01:00 PM~12033612-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry about my ride worry about that raggedy shit you roll!! come to L.A. and I'll show you what's up!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose car you going to barrow!!! We al know you got 2 lex and a pathfinder to find your way to a lowrider nagga!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 1 2008, 01:01 PM~12033623
> *come and prove it Snooverit!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would waste there time , parts counter sales rep!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Nov 1 2008, 01:07 PM~12033646
> *steady e-set trippin and talking shit like a bitch but dont come off the porch... ***** you are fake as fuck.... I told you when Im in town and where you can find me but you bitched up everytime.... you can fake the funk with these ****** but I know you arent real...... Fuckin lame
> *


:0 Don't whoop him like a slave!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Howard

Here in Detroit...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:58 PM~12030549
> *I think just the thought that it's my work.  It's nothing wrong with going to somebody to get all your shit done though, it don't make you no less of a rida. Hell washing a car is taking pride in it. but I can't wait till it's done and the first time I hop in it and dip through the hood.  The Hood is where it's good for real.  Everybody waiting on it too :biggrin:
> *


You gonna have a good time and finally enjoy lowriding and a club if you join one!  But keep building and don't rush, I wanna rush sometimes but i have to stop myself and get perspective. I let women kno from the jump what they gotta deal with too.

I think what matters is how much a person loves Lowriding instead of if they built their car or not. I worked my ass off for the money to have people work on my car...does that make me any less than a skilled car builder? I EARNED it right?. I dont know how to do body/custom paint, do a show setup, upholstery, install a moonroof..I dont think many people do. And some of us, like me, don't have a place to work on the rider anyway! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 1 2008, 01:07 PM~12033646
> *steady e-set trippin and talking shit like a bitch but dont come off the porch... ***** you are fake as fuck.... I told you when Im in town and where you can find me but you bitched up everytime.... you can fake the funk with these ****** but I know you arent real...... Fuckin lame
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2008, 02:31 PM~12034091
> *You gonna have a good time and finally enjoy lowriding and a club if you join one!  But keep building and don't rush, I wanna rush sometimes but i have to stop myself and get perspective. I let women kno from the jump what they gotta deal with too.
> 
> I think what matters is how much a person loves Lowriding instead of if they built their car or not. I worked my ass off for the money to have people work on my car...does that make me any less than a skilled car builder? I EARNED it right?. I dont know how to do body/custom paint, do a show setup, upholstery, install a moonroof..I dont think many people do. And some of us, like me, don't have a place to work on the rider anyway! :angry:
> *


spend some money to buy a house and a $300 car port!!!!!!!! they come in closed.. And no . No blood or knuckle skin does not make you a car builder just a owner of a hot ride.... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 1 2008, 02:50 PM~12034195
> *spend some money to buy a house and a $300 car port!!!!!!!! they come in closed.. And no . No blood or knuckle skin does not make you a car builder just a owner of a hot ride.... :biggrin:
> *


bitch car ports out here cost as much as your hancock trailer!! you need sto stop fuckin with foor door gabarge cars and get you a chevy or caddy!!!!!!!!! and i seen how good you are at upholstery buford!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2008, 02:58 PM~12034235
> *bitch car ports out here cost as much as your hancock trailer!!  you need sto stop fuckin with foor door gabarge cars and get you a chevy or caddy!!!!!!!!! and i seen how good you are at upholstery buford!
> *


Ya I suck at that. But want to motor build of lemon lips!!!!!!!!! New , Old . Chevy , Ford . I ain't never paid to fix shit ,do body work , anything electric , My weakness is fabric , and I just don't have a steady hand worth shit for paint and tint.. But I have a ear for tuning (motor)and bass wars....  

So go buy you some car whores to go along with your bought car.....I bet you one of those guys that orders a tow truck when you get stuck. Real ryders carry a 2/4 and a Jack to get home..... Also some noids and extra shit!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man you new jacks are funny as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 1 2008, 05:20 PM~12034940
> *man you new jacks are funny as hell!!!!!!!
> *


 shut up bitch...when you gonna come out with anything...peep game....u and fundi!!!!....

REAL RIDER SHIT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2008, 06:34 PM~12035342
> *shut up bitch...when you gonna come out with anything...peep game....u and fundi!!!!....
> 
> REAL RIDER SHIT!!!
> *


******* Angel you can say what you want about Fundi but he's built cars even though we don't like them and you ain't built shit but like to give advice like you're an OG!!! you need to shut the fuck up before I knock that Freddie Fender hairstyle you have off your head bitch!!! finish your car 1st and then maybe we might listen to your wanna be Black ass!!!!! go start a "mexicans whop wanna be Black" lowrider thread bitch!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 1 2008, 08:51 PM~12036094
> ******** Angel you can say what you want about Fundi but he's built cars even though we don't like them and you ain't built shit but like to give advice like you're an OG!!!  you need to shut the fuck up before I knock that Freddie Fender hairstyle you have off your head bitch!!! finish your car 1st and then maybe we might listen to your wanna be Black ass!!!!!  go start a "mexicans whop wanna be Black" lowrider thread bitch!!!!
> *


don't get mad cuz me and pit aired out and hung up your dirty laundry for eyyrbody to see you frontin' ass collegeboy who moved away but still wants to rep!!! u more fake than anyone here freckles...i put in the money to do my shit right..not the best...just doing right..so i can speak on what i feel like!!!! on anybody!!! wtf you been doing...notta damn thing except attending pta meetings!!!!! so fucc you!!!!!!! and who the fucc is "we" old man? keep yo'azz in carlszbad before pit lays you out like a pancake switch on an Impala!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres theo huxtable at..bitcazz mark....now he tryin' to make peace in ot with the homie....just say u sorry bitch!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2008, 09:14 PM~12036274
> *don't get mad cuz me and pit aired out and hung up your dirty laundry for eyyrbody to see you frontin' ass collegeboy who moved away but still wants to rep!!! u more fake than anyone here freckles...i put in the money to do my shit right..not the best...just doing right..so i can speak on what i feel like!!!! on anybody!!! wtf you been doing...notta damn thing except attending pta meetings!!!!! so fucc you!!!!!!! and who the fucc is "we" old man? keep yo'azz in carlszbad before pit lays you out like a pancake switch on an Impala!!!!
> *


you just mad because fundi has more than you! better job and a home tahat he owns you section 8 bitch!!!!! go sell your mixtapes on whittier bitch with all the other home depot workers!!!!!! take your car to Homies!!! my shop is Black only!!!!!! you penny pinchin' puto!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 2 2008, 12:20 AM~12036745
> *you just mad because fundi has more than you! better job and a home tahat he owns you section 8 bitch!!!!! go sell your mixtapes on whittier bitch with all the other home depot workers!!!!!!  take your car to Homies!!!  my shop is Black only!!!!!!  you penny pinchin' puto!!!!!!!
> *


Checc ya pm G...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi get at me I have a good idea for your trunk that I think you might like!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 1 2008, 11:21 PM~12037123
> *fundi get at me I have a good idea for your trunk that I think you might like!!!!
> *



Love peace and nappyness *****'s!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Wake up Peaple!!!!!!!!! get out and vote!!!!!!! this shits real!!!!!!! Hell drive your low and show them lowriders have a voice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 1 2008, 11:36 PM~12037203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake up Peaple!!!!!!!!! get out and vote!!!!!!! this shits real!!!!!!! Hell drive your low and show them lowriders have a voice!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fundi you finally said something that is worthy of this topic.we dont need 4 more years of bush


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 1 2008, 10:20 PM~12036745
> *you just mad because fundi has more than you! better job and a home tahat he owns you section 8 bitch!!!!! go sell your mixtapes on whittier bitch with all the other home depot workers!!!!!!  take your car to Homies!!!  my shop is Black only!!!!!!  you penny pinchin' puto!!!!!!!
> *



okay..i might just do that!!!!!! and since "YOUR" (thats a laugh) shop is blacc only...how come your club is 1/2 mexican? go change some diapers!!!!! and stop get'n at all the homies in this topic like you gonna hook them up.....all u got is lip service!! all talk


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 1 2008, 11:21 PM~12037123
> *fundi get at me I have a good idea for your trunk that I think you might like!!!!
> *


 lol


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2008, 09:56 AM~12038041
> *okay..i might just do that!!!!!! and since "YOUR" (thats a laugh) shop is blacc only...how come your club is 1/2 mexican? go change some diapers!!!!! and stop get'n at all the homies in this topic like you gonna hook them up.....all u got is lip service!!  all talk
> *


you mean his uncles shop....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

it's a family shop!!! post your raggedy shit Shitbull!! Angel kick rocks and get to work at King Taco!!!!! fundi show Angel your home so he can dream of getting some manhood!!!!!! by the way where's Luigi???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 2 2008, 08:16 AM~12038092
> *anhood!!!!!!  by the way where's Luigi???
> *


Snow and all them road out to carolinia nights. I wanted to go but had to work .. :angry: Gods son was going to get his ass handed to him by Obsession boys.. It's about a 3hr drive for me to the Queen city. But next month I will be going. Get pics of all the ( white) LIL members..  and a couple Brother's.lol

Snow should have some Hood rat pics up some.. And them O boys out to have there Imps out..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 2 2008, 06:31 AM~12037803
> *fundi you finally said something that is worthy of this topic.we dont need 4 more years of bush
> *


I'm way under 200gs. so ya I need a tax break.....  Now if I had money i would say fuck it!!!!!!!! But both have good points. you got to think that old fuck McCain is not liked by his own.. So he must be going to do something...Either way we get a woman ( because McCain going to keel over dead!!!) with a fat ass.. Or a African American Prez.. this county getting ready for a shot of reality.. And the shits coming out now. Shit that *****'s knew for years. Of how they hate us underline..... and in hidden sales targets , market ,media , music ,and fuck it . Life in general!!!!!!!!!


And remember only serve them ( hop , 3 it ) after you are leaving the parking lot..... otherwise might give them a excuse to send you black ass home!!!!!!!!!



I don't know about you guys but we are getting attacked on this end. spraying peeps cars , homes , some of these fools are destroying sign in yards. so be careful. they will fuck your ride up. We will not be Moved!!!!!!!! I'll keeping my sprayed (tagged)up sign in my yard to show them. Fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 2 2008, 10:16 AM~12038092
> *it's a family shop!!!  post your raggedy shit Shitbull!!  Angel kick rocks and get to work at King Taco!!!!!  fundi show Angel your home so he can dream of getting some manhood!!!!!!  by the way where's Luigi???
> *


I dont post projects sorry..... and its funny how you are all over fungus' balls now when a few pages ago you couldnt stand him..... ol flip floppin ass clown


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:35 PM~12030406
> *I love my city.  We got so much unity amongst US that lowride.  I seen people talking about how people post pictures of somebody car that's not their's.  Well, some of us do it because of our love for this LIFESTYLE.  And it's just that, a lifestyle we live.  I don't post to much of my shit cuz it's in the making, but you best believe I'm gonna put my ****** on decc to show everybody how we doing it here in St. Louis.  We not strangers to this shit at all.  I love seeing my homies show they ass when we out dippin.  WE FAMILY OUT THIS WAY SO WE SHOW LOVE LIKE THAT.  I do my part for my city and my homies how I can do it for now and that's getting it in with camera to put us out there.  But please believe Eazy aka Antbanks is gonna do my thang on tha streets soon.  Patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah Ya'll get props homie. I done said it before earlier in this thread that I like how ya'll be doin it out there in the Lou :biggrin: . Not on anybody's nut sacc, but I like how ya'll do ya'll thing...Clean ridaz, no junk, and not over doin it!  

Ya'll definatley keeping 100...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 2 2008, 08:56 AM~12038306
> *I dont post projects sorry.....
> *


 :uh: 

okay Billy Banks ........... Ti-boi your black ass on out of herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr with that !!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2008, 09:35 PM~12036423
> *wheres theo huxtable at..bitcazz mark....now he tryin' to make peace in ot with the homie....just say u sorry bitch!!!
> *


who's making peace taco boy???? go be a mexican for once and mow my lawn!!!! remember Fundi has more than you!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 2 2008, 08:56 AM~12038306
> *I dont post projects sorry..... and its funny how you are all over fungus' balls now when a few pages ago you couldnt stand him..... ol flip floppin ass clown
> *


how am I on his balls? he's still sausage tits to me!! but he hit me up like a man asking for help and I have to respect that!!!!!!!!! so fuck you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann+Nov 2 2008, 01:36 PM~12039119-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> okay Billy Banks ........... Ti-boi your black ass on out of herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr with that !!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go fuck that nasty ass white bitch of yours and make more confused nappy headed kids
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 2 2008, 02:38 PM~12039396
> *how am I on his balls?  he's still sausage tits to me!! but he hit me up like a man asking for help and I have to respect that!!!!!!!!!  so fuck you!!!!!!!!
> *


bla bla bla bla scotty ur a fucking joke


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 2 2008, 12:38 PM~12039396-->
> 
> 
> 
> but he hit me up like a man asking for help and I have to respect that!!!!!!!!!  so fuck you!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :loco: :nosad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Nov 2 2008, 12:48 PM~12039437
> *go fuck that nasty ass white bitch of yours and make more confused nappy headed kids
> bla bla bla bla scotty ur a fucking joke
> *


 My kids know more then your yellow ass!!!!!!! Do I need to post up some the Nigerian radio installs.. :0 Leave my woman out of this. be a man and come after me. Not after my family you............


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 2 2008, 04:14 PM~12039945
> *:loco: :nosad:
> My kids know more then your yellow ass!!!!!!! Do I need to post up some the Nigerian radio installs..  :0  Leave my woman out of this. be a man and come after me. Not after my family you............
> *


your family is an extension of you candiyam tits

and as far as knowledge goes stop before you make a fool of your trailertrash fucking ass yet again..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you fools are funny!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 2 2008, 11:23 AM~12038116
> *Snow and all them road out to carolinia nights. I wanted to go but had to work .. :angry:  Gods son was going to get his ass handed to him by Obsession boys.. It's about a 3hr drive for me to the Queen city. But next month I will be going. Get pics of all the ( white) LIL members..  and a couple Brother's.lol
> 
> Snow should have some Hood rat pics up some.. And them O boys out to have there Imps out..
> *


 :biggrin:  MAN IT WAS A HELLA TURN OUT CRUZ N HOPPING BEER ALL OUT GOOD TIME ITS TOO MANY PICS TO POST UP SO ALL U CATS GOTO CAROLINA LOWRIDER NIGHTS TOPIC AND CHECC IT OUT TO C PICS :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Nov 2 2008, 03:07 PM~12040142-->
> 
> 
> 
> your family is an extension of you candiyam tits
> 
> and as far as knowledge goes stop before you make a fool of your trailertrash fucking ass yet again..........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Billy :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2008, 05:37 PM~12040982
> *:biggrin:   MAN IT WAS A HELLA TURN OUT CRUZ N HOPPING BEER ALL OUT GOOD TIME ITS TOO MANY PICS TO POST UP SO ALL U CATS GOTO CAROLINA LOWRIDER NIGHTS TOPIC AND CHECC IT OUT TO C PICS :uh:
> *


Looked like a lot. next time I'll be down there.. flying my colors and plague..... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

187 where ut homie!


----------



## Howard

A little more from out here in Detroit:










More from that day here:

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=65\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=65</a>

Anyone in here been to Detroit? Just curious.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 09:43 AM~12046068
> *A little more from out here in Detroit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More from that day here:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=65\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=65</a>
> 
> Anyone in here been to Detroit?  Just curious.
> *


I been few times :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 3 2008, 01:02 PM~12046245
> *I been few times :biggrin:
> *


As SOON as I saw you were the first to respond I knew what you were going to say. :biggrin: You missing it?  Man, when you coming back?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 10:04 AM~12046271
> *As SOON as I saw you were the first to respond I knew what you were going to say.  :biggrin:  You missing it?    Man, when you coming back?
> *


I miss my family, and friends, but thats' about it. I do NOT miss wondering if I still have a job each week. I miss Faygo, Better Made chips, White Castle, Coney Islands, 7 Mile Shrimp, and Mr FoFo's Corn Beef Sandwiches......lol
I'll be back between thanksgiving and christmas. I usually fly back once a month


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 09:43 AM~12046068
> *
> Anyone in here been to Detroit?  Just curious.
> *


Saginaw and Lansing 5yrs. and ya that's a racist ass state.. Detroit is the only safe place. dirty as hell but all right.. I still get a cabin every 2 yrs in Sandusky or on the Mackinac islands. Makes my wife and mom sick every time on the hydroplane ride on them ruff ass lakes. funny we kept the snow blower and left the lawnmower with our house ...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 3 2008, 01:09 PM~12046303
> *I miss my family, and friends, but thats' about it. I do NOT miss wondering if I still have a job each week. I miss Faygo, Better Made chips, White Castle, Coney Islands, 7 Mile Shrimp, and Mr FoFo's Corn Beef Sandwiches......lol
> I'll be back between thanksgiving and christmas. I usually fly back once a month
> *


LOL... you're a riot. Make sure you hit me up. We'll grab a few drinks. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Playtime in the STL


----------



## TRUDAWG

roy, your pics are always top notch!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 3 2008, 06:33 PM~12050503
> *roy, your pics are always top notch!!
> *


Right on homie! :biggrin: 
You know I got more  




































......and check out ragtoproy.com foolz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

My favorite of the day


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOVE THIS ONE RIGHT HERE!
Think I'm gonna drive my 64 to go vote, then hit the job tomorrow


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin: 
Cruisin' down the street in my 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Awwww shit!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 3 2008, 07:00 PM~12051391
> *Awwww shit!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET EM' KNOW RAGTOP CLASS OF 1991 ON THA LAST SHOT uffin:


----------



## Tyrone

Saint Louis is doing the damn thang! Chris, it was good seeing you at that Super Show. And yes, Kelvin has big plans when he comes home. Did you ever see his blue '63 Super Sport with an all chrome dash?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 3 2008, 10:06 PM~12053592
> *Saint Louis is doing the damn thang! Chris, it was good seeing you at that Super Show. And yes, Kelvin has big plans when he comes home. Did you ever see his blue '63 Super Sport with an all chrome dash?
> *


----------



## Eazy

EVERY CLUB, EVERY LOW LOW, WAS RIDIN LIKE A TEAM YESTERDAY! THANK GOD FOR HYDRAULIC SUSPENSIONS!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 1 2008, 11:36 PM~12037203
> *
> Wake up Peaple!!!!!!!!! get out and vote!!!!!!! this shits real!!!!!!! Hell drive your low and show them lowriders have a voice!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.myfoxphilly.com/myfox/pages/Hom...TY&pageId=1.1.1 we need a change


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 4 2008, 05:54 AM~12055097
> *http://www.myfoxphilly.com/myfox/pages/Hom...TY&pageId=1.1.1 we need a change
> *


Funny how those so called rappers and Mongol of hip hop changed there tune this Election. because I know P-diddy was a Rep and so was a lot of those other Cats. I guess they are sick of high taxes and high gas . P-diddy flips like scotty!!!! Complaining about gas on his jet and shit!!!!! said he even had to cut back to first class....... :uh: I would rather listen to Joe the Plumber or the local shop owner then one of them Music clowns. they are in the $200k bracket so Bush was there friend. Ask Puff where all his cloths are made now!!!!!!! He took Bush's tax break an ran to china!!!!!!!!! :uh: 

Point is get out and Vote. When Bush and the powers that be turned on each other and and started rating on one another then shit got very bad for 200k peeps. Hence why them bitches are crying over money now. Those of us regular way way way way under 200k always had only a few $100 bucks in the bank!!! So we know how to budget. personally the recession don't affect us poor.. But it got the 200K's running for high water and less spending!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



Nasty day on the east coast..... Don't use that as a excuse.. get the rats out of office.......... Put your American Made Dickie's on , fly your Plagues , ( news camera's) and get out and vote.. Go as a club if you have to... Like I said .. Wire wheels don't mean drug dealers!!!!!!!!! Show them you can do more then chill in a parking lot!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 3 2008, 08:55 AM~12044990
> *187 where ut homie!
> *


RIGHT CHER MY NIG :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 3 2008, 07:33 PM~12050503
> *roy, your pics are always top notch!!
> *


x2


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 08:34 AM~12055196
> *Funny how those so called rappers and Mongol of hip hop changed there tune this Election. because I know P-diddy was a Rep and so was a lot of those other Cats. I guess they are sick of high taxes and high gas .  P-diddy flips like scotty!!!! Complaining about gas on his jet and shit!!!!! said he even had to cut back to first class....... :uh:  I would rather listen to Joe the Plumber or the local shop owner then one of them Music clowns. they are in the $200k bracket so Bush was there friend. Ask Puff where all his cloths are made now!!!!!!!  He took Bush's tax break an ran to china!!!!!!!!!  :uh:
> 
> Point is get out and Vote. When Bush and the powers that be turned on  each other and and started rating on one another then shit got very bad for 200k peeps. Hence why them bitches are crying over money now. Those of us regular way way way way under 200k always had only a few $100 bucks in the bank!!! So we know how to budget. personally the recession don't affect us poor.. But it got the 200K's running for high water and less spending!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> Nasty day on the east coast..... Don't use that as a excuse.. get the rats out of office.......... Put your American Made Dickie's on , fly your Plagues , ( news camera's) and get out and vote.. Go as a club if you have to... Like I said .. Wire wheels don't mean drug dealers!!!!!!!!! Show them you can do more then chill in a parking lot!!!!!*


OK-OK


----------



## 187PURE

LOVE DIPPIN AND DRANKIN TO THIS


----------



## TRUDAWG

man oh man I woke up to late to break out the sixfour and drive it to the polling place. Damn I wish I did though, I got there at 6 in the morning and the line was down the fucking block!
Maybe I'll drive it tonight when I go to Governer Janet Napoletano's polictical celebration party tonight


----------



## TRUDAWG

Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?














187, you vote today?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055877
> *Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 187, you vote today?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055877
> *Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 187, you vote today?
> *


cause there not happy in there lives so they got to hate on the ones that are


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055877
> *Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 187, you vote today?
> *


You mean toward blaccs?...I'll give u my answer later when I wake up...

187 you vote?


I just got bacc from the polling place....line was not to bad. Voted yes on props 2 and 8 also. Lotta young people there. All were mostly blacc and white and with just a FEW latinos.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:08 AM~12056186
> *cause there not happy in there lives so they got to hate on the ones that are
> *


 no, thats not the reason.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 10:33 AM~12055877
> *Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 187, you vote today?
> *


I'M LEAVING WORK EARLY TO HANDLE IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2008, 12:15 PM~12056738
> *no, thats not the reason.
> *


then what's the reason


----------



## chevy_boy

sup folks............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 06:34 AM~12055196
> *Funny how those so called rappers and Mongol of hip hop changed there tune this Election. because I know P-diddy was a Rep and so was a lot of those other Cats. I guess they are sick of high taxes and high gas .  P-diddy flips like scotty!!!! Complaining about gas on his jet and shit!!!!! said he even had to cut back to first class....... :uh:  I would rather listen to Joe the Plumber or the local shop owner then one of them Music clowns. they are in the $200k bracket so Bush was there friend. Ask Puff where all his cloths are made now!!!!!!!  He took Bush's tax break an ran to china!!!!!!!!!  :uh:
> 
> Point is get out and Vote. When Bush and the powers that be turned on  each other and and started rating on one another then shit got very bad for 200k peeps. Hence why them bitches are crying over money now. Those of us regular way way way way under 200k always had only a few $100 bucks in the bank!!! So we know how to budget. personally the recession don't affect us poor.. But it got the 200K's running for high water and less spending!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> Nasty day on the east coast..... Don't use that as a excuse.. get the rats out of office.......... Put your American Made Dickie's on , fly your Plagues , ( news camera's) and get out and vote.. Go as a club if you have to... Like I said .. Wire wheels don't mean drug dealers!!!!!!!!! Show them you can do more then chill in a parking lot!!!!!
> *


what are you talking about?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055877
> *Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 187, you vote today?
> *


they're stupid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

QUOTE(Crenshaw's Finest @ Nov 4 2008, 12:15 PM) 
no, thats not the reason.


> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 4 2008, 10:48 AM~12057003
> *then what's the reason
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 4 2008, 11:19 AM~12057270
> *QUOTE(Crenshaw's Finest @ Nov 4 2008, 12:15 PM)
> no, thats not the reason.
> 
> x2
> *


It's a attention getter... i doubt any of then are real. I mean i really would say what i got to say to your face black or white. don't matter hence I'm the same person on all of LIL... Or at shows. i speak what on my mind not coward.. As far as most these ****** haters are 15-20 yr school kids that have no job or car. hence they hate on every thing or genially just troll on all threads... with there so called debates and reason.. :uh: You notice the same ones post on topics about others , race , family , religion ,and so call calling out... personally If I think your acting like a ****** I'll tell you. hence there some ****** acting up in this thread sometimes!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing to do with being black or what ever.. *****'s.............. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 4 2008, 11:11 AM~12057198-->
> 
> 
> 
> what are you talking about?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 4 2008, 11:12 AM~12057207
> *they're stupid!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

You make over 200k so don't vote today. Bush is your tax break friend. Go buy some made in china shit and get your chrome from china. I'll deal with Ron (BMH) .... :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 12:27 PM~12057911
> *:uh:
> 
> You make over 200k so don't vote today. Bush is your tax break friend. Go buy some made in china shit and get your chrome from china. I'll deal with Ron (BMH) .... :0
> *


 :0 :uh: :0 :uh: said the man that owns 5 dunkin doughnut stores


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 4 2008, 01:07 PM~12058271
> *:0 :uh:  :0  :uh: said the man that owns 5 dunkin doughnut stores
> *


 :dunno: when ? I'm the baker for 3-5 . I know the owner personally.. I never claim to get paid or be balling. I just drive around and check orders and food quaility... I do own land and home's and have posted pics. I ain't got to lie to kick it. I back every thing up ..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 01:11 PM~12058318
> *:dunno:  when ? I'm the baker for 3-5 . I know the owner personally.. I never claim to get paid or be balling.  I just drive around and check orders and food quaility... I do own land and home's and have posted pics. I ain't got to lie to kick it. I back every thing up ..
> *




LIKE THAT TIME YOU SAID THAT ORANGE HOPPER THAT WAS AT SLAMMSESSION WAS YOURS AND THAT IT WAS A SINGLE GATE ON 6 BATTS. THEN YOU GOT OWNED BY MUFASA WHEN HE CAUGHT YOUR BLACK ASS LYING ABOUT IT :0 :0 AND THAT MY BLACK SLAVE IS REAL TALK!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 4 2008, 01:28 PM~12058484
> *LIKE THAT TIME YOU SAID THAT ORANGE HOPPER THAT WAS AT SLAMMSESSION WAS YOURS AND THAT IT WAS A SINGLE GATE ON 6 BATTS. THEN YOU GOT OWNED BY MUFASA WHEN HE CAUGHT YOUR BLACK ASS LYING ABOUT IT  :0  :0  AND THAT MY BLACK SLAVE IS REAL TALK!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


NO..... I never claimed that as mine . Go find it ... Mufasa did check me on the batt set-up . and we talked that's it.. anything else ? he got my number just like Scotty. so try again..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 01:11 PM~12058318
> *:dunno:  when ? I'm the baker for 3-5 . I know the owner personally.. I never claim to get paid or be balling.  I just drive around and check orders and food quaility... I do own land and home's and have posted pics. I ain't got to lie to kick it. I back every thing up ..
> *


WITH TITS AND CRACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 01:33 PM~12058530
> *NO.....  I never claimed that as mine . Go find it ... Mufasa did check me on the batt set-up . and we talked that's it.. anything else ? he got my number just like Scotty. so try again..
> *


I don't have your number!!!! you text me bullshit!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 4 2008, 01:45 PM~12058647
> *I don't have your number!!!!  you text me bullshit!!!!!!
> *




<img src=\'http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa120/Elrik69/pitbull.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

and you got your ass owned!!!!! :0 




Go write another apology thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 01:51 PM~12058705
> *
> 
> <img src=\'http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa120/Elrik69/pitbull.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> and you got your ass owned!!!!!  :0
> 
> 
> Go write another apology thread!!!!!!!!!
> *


huh


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 4 2008, 01:56 PM~12058764
> *huh
> *


 :nono: :rofl: I hope you voted!!!!!!! otherwise you tax's are going to be so high you will not be able to stay behind the parts desk at your uncles shop. He'll have to pull your ass to the floor and you might get dirty!!!!!!!! mister white pants and sandals at a car show wearing old *****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 02:14 PM~12058976
> *:nono:  :rofl:  I hope you voted!!!!!!! otherwise you tax's are going to be so high you will not be able to stay behind the parts desk at your uncles shop. He'll have to pull your ass to the floor and you might get dirty!!!!!!!! mister white pants and sandals at a car show wearing old *****!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


been voting since I turned 18!!!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055877
> *Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 
> *


First off let me say what's up to everybody on this thread i have not been in here for a minute just been taking care of business but it is good to see that all yall still in here clowning and making it interesting. As for your question tru in my opinion it is one of two things first they are childish and like to start shit. Second there are some fake ass fools on here because they will talk shit on here but when you see them in person they say I was bullshittin.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 4 2008, 02:39 PM~12059282
> *been voting since I turned 18!!!!!!
> *


since the emancipation proclamation!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Nov 4 2008, 08:33 AM~12055877-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 187, you vote today?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 09:06 AM~12056170
> *:dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 4 2008, 09:08 AM~12056186
> *cause there not happy in there lives so they got to hate on the ones that are
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 10:48 AM~12057003
> *then what's the reason
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 4 2008, 11:12 AM~12057207
> *they're stupid!!!!!!!!!
> *


Are you muthafuccas that naive and shallow that you cant even speak on it intelligently? You guys honestly don't know why and think it's cause their stupid?

I ain't explaining shit till one of you BLACK guys breaks it down...fundis bitchazz don't coun't with that "i don't think they really mean it" shit. Some of these eses make y'all look like clowns on this site...and 99% of the time y'all don't say shit....instead some of you even e-kicc it with them on here and laugh WITH them. I can't even believe Tru asked that question... :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2008, 04:48 PM~12060573
> *Are you muthafuccas that naive and shallow that you cant even speak on it intelligently? You guys honestly don't know why and think it's cause their stupid?
> 
> I ain't explaining shit till one of you BLACK guys breaks it down...fundis bitchazz don't coun't with that "i don't think they really mean it" shit. Some of these eses make y'all look like clowns on this site...and 99% of the time y'all don't say shit....instead some of you even e-kicc it with them on here and laugh WITH them. I can't even believe Tru asked that question... :uh:
> *


Hey don't put me in your response jerko!!!!!!!!!! ..... And I could care less. I stand for myself and silly folks that call me out. ain't got nothing to do with color... Go type you shit up in OT...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 01:33 PM~12058530
> *NO.....  I never claimed that as mine . Go find it ... Mufasa did check me on the batt set-up . and we talked that's it.. anything else ? he got my number just like Scotty. so try again..
> *




WRONG ****!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 05:05 PM~12060744
> *Hey don't put me in your response jerko!!!!!!!!!! ..... And I could care less. I stand for myself and silly folks that call me out. ain't got nothing to do with color... Go type you shit up in OT...
> *


naw ...your cool cuz you aint from the west and in L.A. so your experience is different than here.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2008, 04:48 PM~12060573
> *Are you muthafuccas that naive and shallow that you cant even speak on it intelligently? You guys honestly don't know why and think it's cause their stupid?
> 
> I ain't explaining shit till one of you BLACK guys breaks it down...fundis bitchazz don't coun't with that "i don't think they really mean it" shit. Some of these eses make y'all look like clowns on this site...and 99% of the time y'all don't say shit....instead some of you even e-kicc it with them on here and laugh WITH them. I can't even believe Tru asked that question... :uh:
> *


you asid you were going to explain. the real reason is THEY ARE AFRAID!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

God's Finest :biggrin: 


















And last but not least..........Ted Wells! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 4 2008, 07:04 PM~12062129
> *you asid you were going to explain.  the real reason is THEY ARE AFRAID!!!!!
> *


 whoa...so deep an explanation :uh: speak on it some more..afraid of what?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2008, 04:48 PM~12060573
> *Are you muthafuccas that naive and shallow that you cant even speak on it intelligently? You guys honestly don't know why and think it's cause their stupid?
> 
> I ain't explaining shit till one of you BLACK guys breaks it down...fundis bitchazz don't coun't with that "i don't think they really mean it" shit. Some of these eses make y'all look like clowns on this site...and 99% of the time y'all don't say shit....instead some of you even e-kicc it with them on here and laugh WITH them. I can't even believe Tru asked that question... :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
YOU SAID YOU WOULD SO SPEAK ON IT.

LETS PUT IT THIS WAY.

HOME +COWARD+COMPUTER = RACIEST

AND IT ISNT JUST THIS SITE :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

This election was amazing. As Tavis Smiley said, Obama is now an icon up there with Mandela and MLK. :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 4 2008, 09:33 AM~12055877
> *Why is it so many racist people on LIL, can anyone answer this for me?
> 187, you vote today?
> *


which racist are you talking about? and are the people truely racist or do you just perceive it as racism because you dont like what they have to say. 


and your going to let CF explain it to you hes just as racist as anyone against his own race none the less. 


i dont see a single person on here who is TRUELY racist


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 01:25 PM~12057896
> *It's a attention getter... i doubt any of then are real. I mean i really would say what i got to say to your face black or white. don't matter hence I'm the same person on all of LIL... Or at shows. i speak what on my mind not coward.. As far as most these ****** haters are 15-20 yr school kids that have no job or car. hence they hate on every thing or genially just troll on all threads... with there so called debates and reason.. :uh: You notice the same ones post on topics about others  , race , family ,  religion ,and so call calling out... personally If I think your acting like a ****** I'll tell you. hence there some ****** acting up in this thread sometimes!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing to do with being black or what ever.. *****'s.............. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



you call me out properly dont beat around the fucking bush with it

:uh: shit like that will get me involved in neiges owning of you and i guarantee you wont like that.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2008, 07:14 PM~12062288
> *:uh:
> YOU SAID YOU WOULD SO SPEAK ON IT.
> 
> LETS PUT IT THIS WAY.
> 
> HOME +COWARD+COMPUTER = RACIEST
> 
> AND IT ISNT JUST THIS SITE  :uh:
> *


Yup I got kicked of Ford truck world because I stood up for you little wire wheel guys and they called your cars Mexican. They also made Black jokes. Most Black members and customize rs go though this though. many sites think we are good for juke dancing , sports , and just entertainment.. :uh: But Obama just put a nail in that shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2008, 09:14 AM~12056733
> *You mean toward blaccs?...I'll give u my answer later when I wake up...
> 
> 187 you vote?
> I just got bacc from the polling place....line was not to bad. Voted yes on props 2 and 8 also. Lotta young people there. All were mostly blacc and white and with just a FEW latinos.
> *


Fool, you know damn well you voted 'NO' on Prop 8. Ole Tooty Frooty fool.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 01:32 AM~12066907
> *Yup I got kicked of Ford truck world because I stood up for you little wire wheel guys and they called your cars Mexican. They also made Black jokes. Most Black members and customize rs go though this though. many sites think we are good for juke dancing  , sports , and just entertainment.. :uh:  But Obama just put a nail in that shit!!!!!!!
> *


oh he did? how?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 12:31 AM~12066898
> *you call me out  properly dont beat around the fucking bush  with it
> 
> :uh:  shit like that will get me involved in neiges owning of you and i guarantee  you wont like that.
> *


who said I was talking about you fool... guilt setting in!!!!!!!!!  Personally I know you are full of shit and like to debate. i was really going after Gods son and all his Jesus Bull shit!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 01:35 AM~12066929
> *who said I was talking about you fool... guilt setting in!!!!!!!!!    Personally I know you are full of shit and like to debate. i was really going after Gods son and all his Jesus Bull shit!!!!!!!
> *


full of shit? :roflmao: i use my computer for more then car websites and porn having an iq of 160 doesnt hamper me none either 


i understand your mad because i make better points that upset your ideology of how things are suppose to be but that isnt my fault

thats why im full of shit or im a satanist or im a racist or whatever you feel like labeling me in an effort to demonize my arguement its fucking sad when you have to resport to labels to win instead of using intelligence 

that goes for all of you


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 12:37 AM~12066940
> *full of shit?    :roflmao:    i use my computer for more then car websites  and porn    having an iq of 160 doesnt  hamper me none either
> i understand your mad because i make better points  that upset your ideology of how things are suppose to be  but that isnt my fault
> 
> thats why im full of shit or im a satanist or im a racist  or whatever you feel like labeling me in an effort to demonize my arguement its fucking sad when you have to resport to labels  to win instead of using intelligence
> 
> that goes for all of you
> *


No one labeled, you ******..... now get on before big scotty wakes up and his little freind Tru dogs yaps a post behind him!!!!!!! :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 01:42 AM~12066975
> *No one labeled, you ******..... now get on before big scotty wakes up and his little freind Tru dogs yaps a post behind him!!!!!!! :0
> *


are you fucking kidding me


everyone in this thread has labeled me racist because my points arent politically correct which doesnt make them any less true and it doesnt make me racist



if i were racist i wouldnt have shaken hands with a poster in this very topic the first time i ever met him.


----------



## REV. chuck

if i were a racist hate monger you people like to make me out to be i wouldnt have went into FCE'S muslim thread and asked a simple question i would have mocked and ridiculed him for it


----------



## Eazy

Individuals STL Chapter...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 12:46 AM~12066996
> *are you fucking kidding me
> everyone in this thread has labeled me racist because my points  arent politically correct  which doesnt make them any less true and it doesnt make me racist
> if i were racist i wouldnt have shaken hands with a poster in this very topic the first time i ever met him.
> *


Not me.. I never called you out.....  Ive shared / debated fucked up views with you but never called you anything other then a fool , ****** . asshole , or jack ass.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 AM~12067005
> *Individuals STL Chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Full view of AVI please.... I like those colors.. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 02:50 AM~12067019
> *Full view of AVI please.... I like those colors.. :biggrin:
> *


You talking about my avatar?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 12:51 AM~12067026
> *You talking about my avatar?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 01:49 AM~12067010
> *Not me.. I never called you out.....  Ive shared / debated fucked up views with you but never called you anything other then a fool , ****** . asshole , or jack ass.
> *


im a fool some times an asshole all the time and a jackass most of the time 



im trying not to use the other word because i friend of mine put it to me in a very good way the other day and made me realize that not all black people like the word being used or use the word and some find it just as offensive no matter who says it. 


he told me that those who use it constantly to address each other are just as ignorant as the people who started using it to address them to begin with. 

this was after he beat the shit out of a black man for calling him that very word without the ER i might add 


he also said that simple pronounciation changes are no excuse for ignorance





so ive been trying to tone down my usage of the word


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 3 2008, 10:26 PM~12052345
> *LET EM' KNOW RAGTOP CLASS OF 1991 ON THA LAST SHOT uffin:
> *


O G, what it's gone do big homie!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 02:52 AM~12067031
> *:yes:
> *


The backseats to my interior of my Lac......


----------



## REV. chuck

you know what else because ive seen a couple people come and go in here without saying a word that talk to me outside of these debates and seem not to have any issue yet wont ackowledge me otherwise 


i understand that you are AFRAID of a free speaker like me im not mad about the fact that you dont want people to associate you with my ideals or veiws which is why you wont ackowledge me in open forum or in a discussion such as this 


but remember next time your in my pm box wanting something i dont judge you for it or look down on you for it or your views and if i like you enough to pm you back or associate with you reguardless of this its just because i see a good person in you REGUARDLESS OF SKIN COLOR 


and you people know who you are i feel no need to call you out


----------



## Eazy

PLAYTIME CC Coupes putting on for our city!!!!!! STL LOWRIDIN till tha....you already know!


----------



## Skim

quote=Anteazy,Nov 5 2008, 01:54 AM~12067040]
O G, what it's gone do big homie!!!









[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

good to see yall ridin out in the lou ant :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 12:53 AM~12067035
> *im a fool some times an asshole all the time and a jackass  most of the time
> im trying not to use the other word  because i friend of mine put it to me  in a very good way the other day    and made me realize that not all black people like the word being used  or use the word    and some find it just as offensive no matter who says it.
> he told me  that  those who use it constantly to address each other  are just as ignorant as the people who started using it to address them to begin with.
> 
> this was after he beat the shit out of a black man for calling him that very word  without the ER i might add
> he also said that simple pronounciation changes are no excuse  for ignorance
> so ive been trying to tone down my usage of the word
> *


 I knew that 4 -5 yrs ago when I met your fool. I would not explain shit.. Some people just don't get Political humor or word play.. Sad to say but I find my self dumbing down to talk to most people.. otherwise I might offend them or they take it the wrong way..  in person I'm a pompous ass!!! :biggrin: hey I'm honest..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 03:00 AM~12067079
> *good to see yall ridin out in the lou ant :thumbsup:
> *


*You know it Skim! Thanks man! I love the Unity we got no matter the club!*


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 02:02 AM~12067091
> *You know it Skim!  Thanks man! I love the Unity we got no matter the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that black lac is sweet


----------



## Eazy

MOre......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Nov 5 2008, 12:57 AM~12067057-->
> 
> 
> 
> The backseats to my interior of my Lac......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 5 2008, 12:59 AM~12067068
> *you know what else because ive seen a couple people come and go in here without saying a word    that talk to me outside of these debates and seem not to have any issue  yet wont ackowledge me otherwise
> i understand that you are AFRAID of a free speaker like me im not mad about the fact that you dont want people to associate you with my ideals or veiws  which is why you wont ackowledge me in open forum  or in a discussion such as this
> but remember next time your in my pm box wanting something  i dont judge you for it or look down on you for it  or your views  and if i like you enough to pm you back or  associate with you reguardless of this its just because i see a good person in you  REGUARDLESS OF SKIN COLOR
> and you people know who you are  i feel no need to call you out
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You people!!!!!!!!!! :0 Explain..........
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 01:00 AM~12067079
> *good to see yall ridin out in the lou ant :thumbsup:
> *


This Kat pops up out of the blue every 20 days or so..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 02:04 AM~12067103
> *:0
> You people!!!!!!!!!!  :0  Explain..........
> This Kat pops up out of the blue every 20 days or so..
> *


people in this thread are waaaaaaay to anal for that kind of joke


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 03:03 AM~12067097
> *that black lac is sweet
> *


2/3's of THA TEAM


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 02:07 AM~12067119
> *2/3's of THA TEAM
> *



pretty fucking sweet


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 01:05 AM~12067111
> *people in this thread are waaaaaaay to anal for that kind of joke
> *


 :biggrin: I know ******!!!!!!!!!!!! peace out my 2 hour break is up, got to go cook some donuts and test them out for state. I was going to make some Chocolate donuts with red white and blue sprinkle. And B.O intials. :0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

*THIS PAST SUNDAY DIPPIN'.......*


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 02:10 AM~12067137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn windows for 189 bucks


thats a deal


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 02:12 AM~12067146
> *THIS PAST SUNDAY DIPPIN'.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats all the bullshit painted on the wall? the cards or whatever


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 03:14 AM~12067153
> *whats all the bullshit painted on the wall?    the cards or whatever
> *


*That's the famous flood wall..*


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 02:15 AM~12067161
> *That's the famous flood wall..
> *


i know its the paintlouis wall i knew a few guys who participated ive got polaroids around here somewhere from when it was done im talking about the pink shit behind the cars 



some of them artist are dead now


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 02:07 AM~12067119
> *2/3's of THA TEAM
> *


puttin in that work!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 03:21 AM~12067187
> *puttin in that work!!
> *


YESSIRRR!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2008, 03:21 AM~12067187
> *puttin in that work!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by George W Bush_@Nov 4 2008, 09:16 PM~12067169
> *Fuck you'll nigazz .  I'm  ,  out of here!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 02:25 PM~12057896
> *It's a attention getter... i doubt any of then are real. I mean i really would say what i got to say to your face black or white. don't matter hence I'm the same person on all of LIL... Or at shows. i speak what on my mind not coward.. As far as most these ****** haters are 15-20 yr school kids that have no job or car. hence they hate on every thing or genially just troll on all threads... with there so called debates and reason.. :uh: You notice the same ones post on topics about others  , race , family ,  religion ,and so call calling out... personally If I think your acting like a ****** I'll tell you. hence there some ****** acting up in this thread sometimes!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing to do with being black or what ever.. *****'s.............. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE RAMBLING AGAIN BROTHER YOU'RE RAMBLING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 02:48 AM~12067002
> *if i were a racist  hate monger you people like to make me out to be i wouldnt have went into FCE'S muslim thread and asked a simple question    i would have  mocked and ridiculed him for it
> *


:roflmao: lol at "you people"


----------



## 187PURE

HELLO BROTHERS OF ALL COLORS AND DIFFERENT MOTHERS

IT'S A GREAT DAY IN *AMERICA* :0  :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

LET US ALL COME TOGETHER FOR THIS GROUND-BREAKING EVENT

LET'S NOT ARGUE AND DEBATE ON RACE

LET'S NOT DO THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT OBAMA STANDS FOR

LET'S KEEP IT CLEAN AND POSITIVE.. IF IT'S JUST FOR TODAY


----------



## 187PURE

ANTEAZY MY NEAZY:

YOU THE ONLY FOOL ON THIS THREAD WHO'S MADE THE GREATEST CONTRIBUTION.. AND YOU'RE NOT EVEN ON HERE A 1/3 OF THE TIME AS US

GOOD LOOKIN FOR EVERTHANG.. AND THAT'S ON ERTHANG :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 5 2008, 06:54 AM~12067842
> *LET US ALL COME TOGETHER FOR THIS GROUND-BREAKING EVENT
> 
> LET'S NOT ARGUE AND DEBATE ON RACE
> 
> LET'S NOT DO THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT OBAMA STANDS FOR
> 
> LET'S KEEP IT CLEAN AND POSITIVE.. IF IT'S JUST FOR TODAY
> *


you should of took some pics of those brotha's out there helping to keep your Pigs in Order!!!!! that would have been a site....  my fellow brothers in arms using their laws against them. Got to love America!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 08:57 AM~12067858
> *you should of took some pics of those brotha's out there helping to keep your Pigs in Order!!!!! that would have been a site....   my fellow brothers in arms using their laws against them. Got to love America!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOW FUNDI.. LET'S KEEP IT CLEAN HOMIE. I DON'T LIKE TOO MANY POLICE, BUT EVEN THEY GET A PASS TODAY. 

WHAT UP TONE-NEEZY!! :wave:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 5 2008, 06:50 AM~12067823
> *HELLO BROTHERS OF ALL COLORS AND DIFFERENT MOTHERS
> 
> IT'S A GREAT DAY IN AMERICA :0    :cheesy:
> *


we need obama in the white house now to straighten this world out


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 5 2008, 09:01 AM~12067885
> *we need obama in the white house now to straighten this world out
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## NIMSTER64

THEY SHOULD OF PLAYED THIS SONG WHEN THEY ANOUNCED THAT HE WON.OR WHEN HE CAME OUT TO SPEAK


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 4 2008, 11:48 PM~12067002
> *if i were a racist  hate monger you people like to make me out to be i wouldnt have went into FCE'S muslim thread and asked a simple question    i would have  mocked and ridiculed him for it
> *


This is true; you kept it respectful


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 5 2008, 09:06 AM~12067918
> *THEY SHOULD OF PLAYED THIS SONG WHEN THEY ANOUNCED THAT HE WON.OR WHEN HE CAME OUT TO SPEAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 5 2008, 07:06 AM~12067918
> *THEY SHOULD OF PLAYED THIS SONG WHEN THEY ANOUNCED THAT HE WON.OR WHEN HE CAME OUT TO SPEAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 5 2008, 06:59 AM~12067870
> *NOW FUNDI.. LET'S KEEP IT CLEAN HOMIE.  I DON'T LIKE TOO MANY POLICE, BUT EVEN THEY GET A PASS TODAY.
> 
> WHAT UP TONE-NEEZY!! :wave:
> *


I'm keeping it clean . But one of you two should have took pics for a record.. That's is real black power and fear of a nation!!!!!!! those are my brotha's. I would have did the same thing down here if they called us up.... chapter 106 of the nation...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 5 2008, 06:59 AM~12067870
> *NOW FUNDI.. LET'S KEEP IT CLEAN HOMIE.  I DON'T LIKE TOO MANY POLICE, BUT EVEN THEY GET A PASS TODAY.
> 
> WHAT UP TONE-NEEZY!! :wave:
> *










whats good 187.its getting old hearing people cryin about obama.are these people that blind and dont see whats going on with bush.how many kids are going to bed hungary.obama will look out for the low and middle class families


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

CuTi9UZtPbw 
I'm going to blast this all day / night at work!!!!!!!!!




k3kRuJhIVIo 

For you older Cats with grey hair and receding fade lines. 187!!!!! A flat top and bald spot are not cool. just cut your hair off. stop trying to Gumby it!!!!!!!! :0 



Sleep time.. I nodding off will get up with you'll later. 3rd


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

DID U VOTE 187?


----------



## bigswanga

Yup I got kicked of Ford truck world because I stood up for you little wire wheel guys and they called your cars Mexican. They also made Black jokes. Most Black members and customize rs go though this though. many sites think we are good for juke dancing , sports , and just entertainment..


> But Obama just put a nail in that shit!!!!!!!


[/quote]

I retract my statements
Just stop mixing the two lifestyles :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 5 2008, 09:38 AM~12068159
> *For you older Cats with grey hair and receding fade lines. 187!!!!! A flat top and bald spot are not cool. just cut your hair off. stop trying to Gumby it!!!!!!!! :0
> Sleep time.. I nodding off will get up with you'll later.  3rd
> *


lol NAW MY SHIT AINT THAT BAD.. YOU GOTTA GET UP ON ME TO NOTICE SOME FADING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 5 2008, 10:08 AM~12068377
> *DID U VOTE 187?
> *


OFCOURSE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 5 2008, 09:30 AM~12068088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats good 187.its getting old hearing people cryin about obama.are these people that blind and dont see whats going on with bush.how many kids are going to bed hungary.obama will look out for the low and middle class families
> *


CHILLIN-CHILLIN


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 5 2008, 02:16 AM~12067169
> *i know its the paintlouis wall  i knew a few guys who participated ive got polaroids around here somewhere from when it was done      im talking about the pink shit  behind the cars
> some of them artist are dead now
> *


Why is he here? :dunno:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I never did. Like normal some idiot put a label on something. I always called my self a full-size custom unfinished class.. and did only truck shows and supported Low ride shows and rides..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 5 2008, 01:59 PM~12071031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 5 2008, 12:59 PM~12071031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY

Compton :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 5 2008, 02:38 PM~12071853
> *Compton  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 5 2008, 12:59 PM~12071031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 5 2008, 02:36 PM~12071833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT YOU BEEN WAITIN' ON MY NIG THATS THE MONEY SHOT DURR :cheesy: YOU BRANGIN' THE WEEK-END BACK AND ITS ONLY WENESDAY LETS DO IT AGAIN HOMIE :thumbsup: T-ROOOOOOYYYY!!!!!!!(((COMPTON AVE)))


----------



## 187PURE

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT.. THE STREETS IS WHERE IT'S AT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI: TAKE NOTES ON THEM 13's TWISTIN


----------



## 187PURE

AND OH YEAH.. I'M BOUT TO MAKE TYRONE BUILD SOMETHIN IF IT TAKES USING MY OWN MONEY. NEED YOU OUT HERE FOOL!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 5 2008, 05:36 PM~12071833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great capture... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup y'all!! man I'm still in shock that we have a Black President!!!!!! woke this morning and said we have a Black President!!!!!!! gotta say to the Black men in here that we need to be real and overcome anything thrown our way!!! for all the cats I clowned in here especially you Fundi I apologize and you won't see or hear anymore of that dumb shit from me!! it's a new day and new era!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep it movin' Brothers! I love you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 6 2008, 03:54 PM~12081547
> *wassup y'all!! man I'm still in shock that we have a Black President!!!!!!  woke this morning and said we have a Black President!!!!!!!  gotta say to the Black men in here that we need to be real and overcome anything thrown our way!!!  for all the cats I clowned in here especially you Fundi I apologize and you won't see or hear anymore  of that dumb shit from me!! it's a new day and new era!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep it movin' Brothers!  I love you all!!!!!!!!
> *


ONE LUV BABAAYY :thumbsup: 

ONE BROTHAHOOD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 6 2008, 07:57 AM~12078900-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI: TAKE NOTES ON THEM 13's TWISTIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 you too!!!!!!!! get out and ride ... this weather is crazy. it's 70 plus . I bet snow comming this year.. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 6 2008, 01:54 PM~12081547
> *wassup y'all!! man I'm still in shock that we have a Black President!!!!!!  woke this morning and said we have a Black President!!!!!!!  gotta say to the Black men in here that we need to be real and overcome anything thrown our way!!!  for all the cats I clowned in here especially you Fundi I apologize and you won't see or hear anymore  of that dumb shit from me!! it's a new day and new era!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep it movin' Brothers!  I love you all!!!!!!!!
> *


:wow:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 6 2008, 07:56 AM~12078893
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT.. THE STREETS IS WHERE IT'S AT!! :biggrin:
> *


did you see the news today the city is cutting back so now when it snows there not plowing unless theres more then 10 inches of snow


----------



## Dirt422

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 6 2008, 01:54 PM~12081547
> *wassup y'all!! man I'm still in shock that we have a Black President!!!!!!  woke this morning and said we have a Black President!!!!!!!  gotta say to the Black men in here that we need to be real and overcome anything thrown our way!!!  for all the cats I clowned in here especially you Fundi I apologize and you won't see or hear anymore  of that dumb shit from me!! it's a new day and new era!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep it movin' Brothers!  I love you all!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah that's real spit DV!! I was telling my kids the other day, that we as a people dont have no excuse anymore on why we cant achieve our goals!! And that goes for all our people out there who wants to blame the "white man" for they shortcomings! Its a blackman in the whitehouse so tell me what CANT we do! :biggrin: :biggrin: \


----------



## Dirt422

[/quote]



TTT for dem St Louis azz ridahs!   
Ya'll doin iT


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 6 2008, 09:02 AM~12078923
> *Great capture... :thumbsup:
> *


Right on homie  You can barely tell I was ridin shotgun with my homie who was hittin switches too :biggrin: Almost bang the camera against my forehead :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 03:07 PM~12081666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0  you too!!!!!!!! get out and ride ... this weather is crazy. it's 70 plus . I bet snow comming this year..  :angry:
> :wow:
> *


That was my shit! "She keeps on passing me by......"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatitdo homies!!!
I'm still a bit skeptical but, nevertheless proud to be an American. I hope we can fix alot of the shit that has gone wrong in this country and in the world.
Haven't been on in awhile. Apparently my job monitors every fucking word typed on the internet, and flags any obscene language. Bitches trying to build a case to fire a ****** lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 6 2008, 05:32 PM~12083640
> *Whatitdo homies!!!
> I'm still a bit skeptical but, nevertheless proud to be an American. I hope we can fix alot of the shit that has gone wrong in this country and in the world.
> Haven't been on in awhile. Apparently my job monitors every fucking word typed on the internet, and flags any obscene language. Bitches trying to build a case to fire a ****** lol
> *


 You don't say shit anyway!!!!!!!! What can they say..  When did the local chicken and gizzards place get internet anyway.. I know your going to miss the uniform but time to step up and out .. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 06:23 PM~12084048
> *You don't say shit anyway!!!!!!!! What can they say..   When did the local chicken and gizzards place get internet anyway.. I know your going to miss the uniform but time to step up and out .. :biggrin:
> *


I unignored you to read this, you should feel proud! :biggrin: 
I got a lil heated the other day in O.T fruitlessly trying to show a couple dumb fucks how wrong and baseless their so called facts were. It's like trying to hold a conversation with someone who can't speak english (it's pointless)


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Nov 5 2008, 08:08 AM~12067931-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is true; you kept it respectful
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5hats because i respect you even though i give you shit and we fuck around u know its just a joke unlike other pathetic motherfuckers who call and make threats theyr punk ass is never going to make true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 12:27 PM~12070157
> *Why is he here?  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> case in point.
> 
> why am i here? i stood outside your family reunion in forrest park and talk to one of your old relatives wearing a light blue pimp suit dude was cool as hell stood there 20 minutes while the family used the restroom and shot the shit i aint hard to miss but no T roy
> 
> you tell these fine people why im here why you havent lived up to your promise
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Nov 6 2008, 08:02 PM~12084506
> *I unignored you to read this, you should feel proud! :biggrin:
> I got a lil heated the other day in O.T fruitlessly trying to show a couple dumb fucks how wrong and baseless their so called facts were. It's like trying to hold a conversation with someone who can't speak english (it's pointless)
> *



were they not listening or reading what you had to say

dont you hate it when people do that


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 6 2008, 07:02 PM~12084506
> *I unignored you to read this, you should feel proud! :biggrin:
> I got a lil heated the other day in O.T fruitlessly trying to show a couple dumb fucks how wrong and baseless their so called facts were. It's like trying to hold a conversation with someone who can't speak english (it's pointless)
> *


All of OT is pointless!!!!!!!!!!! they have no cars or anything else to do but hate. And I'm so tired of the Obama hate threads and so called debates.. :uh: 



> *
> Just wanted to remind you guys. drink plenty of water today , Because there are a whole lot of salty crackers out there!!!!!!!..*


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 08:11 PM~12084603
> *All of OT is pointless!!!!!!!!!!! they have no cars or anything else to do but hate. And I'm so tired of the Obama hate threads and so called debates.. :uh:
> :0
> *


your ass got owned the other day thats why your talking shit :roflmao:


how does anyone respect you? you talk one thing up here in this thread another in offtopic YOU PARTICIPATED IN BASHING OBAMA 


your about a fucking weasel trying to slime your way in where you want when you want


crenshaws finest deserves more respect then you at least he is who he is not who wants to pretend to be to suit a need at the moment


----------



## REV. chuck

and he logs off what a fucking suprise 



YOU PEOPLE (just for you 187) cant seriously be blinded by this idiots bullshit


----------



## RO Sleepy

u cant just be a ***** when the time is right or at ur leisure

but regardless of fundi getting owned and shit, kids should not be used or talked about in offtopic 
that shit aint right


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Nov 6 2008, 07:17 PM~12084670-->
> 
> 
> 
> your ass got owned the other day thats why your talking shit  :roflmao:
> how does anyone respect you? you talk one thing up here in this thread another in offtopic    YOU PARTICIPATED IN BASHING OBAMA
> your about a fucking weasel  trying to slime your way in where you want when you want
> crenshaws finest deserves more respect then you  at least he is who he is  not who wants to pretend to be to suit a need at the moment
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 07:23 PM~12084744
> *and he logs off what a fucking suprise
> YOU PEOPLE  (just for you 187)  cant seriously  be blinded by this idiots bullshit
> *


  please leave!!!!!!!!! take your OT BS with you!!!!!!! And don't link this topic to OT BS . keep your friends there..  

And what the fuck you talking about. I swear your nojob having as just wants to start shit. And stop asking me for peeps info. i got it but I'm not going to sale one these bro's out so go fuck your self!!!!!!!  

Now be gone...

Sorry Scotty , Tru , and Cren . But this clown always trying to get some info or BS on something.. :uh: Fucking Pathetic!!!!!...


----------



## RO Sleepy

mothafuckas can make threats and e-kill each other, talk shit about one another and their cars but bringing there kids into shit is bad for la raza, or what ever yall call yalls self


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2008, 03:57 AM~12067057
> *The backseats to my interior of my Lac......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuz up ant?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 08:30 PM~12084802
> * please leave!!!!!!!!! take your OT BS with you!!!!!!! And don't link this topic to OT BS . keep your friends there..
> 
> And what the fuck you talking about. I swear your nojob having as just wants to start shit.  And stop asking me for peeps info. i got it but I'm not going to sale one these bro's out so go fuck your self!!!!!!!
> 
> Now be gone...
> 
> Sorry Scotty , Tru , and Cren . But this clown always trying to get some info or BS on something..  :uh:  Fucking Pathetic!!!!!...
> *


NO JOB BAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I MAKE MORE MONEY IN A MORNING THEN YOU DO IN A WEEK BAKING DONUTS YOUR WORTHLESS FUCK 


I HAVENT ASKED YOU FOR NOONES INFO YOU LYING SACK OF SHIT MEMBER OF THE NATION HUH I WOULD TAKE THAT AS NATION OF ISLAM WHEN 3 MONTHS AGO YOU WERE IN OT TALKING SHIT ABOUT RELIGION 

IOVE SEEN YOU MYSELF TAKE CRACKS AT FCE FOR HIS RELIGION AND OTHER MUSLIMS AS WELL


YOU FAKE ASS MOTHERFUCKER UNCLE TOM ASS YOU WERE GIVING CF UP THE OTHER DAY 

SHALL I QUOTE THAT SHIT?? MAYBE A SCREEN SHOT??? 

"OH HE WORKS 3RD SHIFT I CANT REMEMBER WHERE RIGHT NOW BUT ILL FIND OUT FOR YOU" 


LYING ASS MOTHERFUCKER PATHETIC IS YOUR ASS SAYING ONE THING THEN BACKTRACKING AND SAYING ANOTHER WHEN YOUR CALLED ON IT 


ALWAYS TRYING TO EXPLAIN YOURSELF AND WHO ARE YOU TO TALK ABOUT NOT HAVING A CAR 

LETS SEE WHAT YOUR RIDING SINCE THAT CLOWN PUKE INTERIOR PIECE OF SHIT OF YOURS GOT REPOED


GIVING FAKE NAMES HANDING OUT THREATS 



ALL YOU ARE IS A FUCKING WANNA BE WORSE THEN ANYONE ELSE ON THIS MOTHERFUCKER TRYING TO FIT IN 

FAT FUCKING SLOB ILL LINK WHATEVER I WANT WHERE I WANT AND ILL POST WHERE I WANT


YOUR BITCH ASS CANT DO SHIT ABOUT IT AND I KNOW YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS SO NO EXCUSES LIKE YOU DO WITH NEIGE 


OR DO I NEED TO EGG YOU OUT IN THE OPEN AND PROVE YOUR NOTHING BUT A THREAT MAKING LITTLE BITCH


----------



## REV. chuck

and hey scotty tru and cren


this same bitch has been pming me for months talking shit and trying to feed me info 
i didnt even ask for 


im a great many things fundi but im not the liar you are


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 07:37 PM~12084879
> *NO JOB  BAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA    I MAKE MORE MONEY IN A MORNING THEN YOU DO IN A WEEK BAKING DONUTS YOUR WORTHLESS FUCK
> I HAVENT ASKED YOU FOR NOONES INFO YOU LYING SACK OF SHIT  MEMBER OF THE NATION HUH        I WOULD TAKE THAT AS NATION OF ISLAM WHEN 3 MONTHS AGO YOU WERE IN OT TALKING SHIT ABOUT RELIGION
> 
> IOVE SEEN YOU MYSELF TAKE CRACKS AT FCE FOR HIS RELIGION AND OTHER MUSLIMS AS WELL
> YOU FAKE ASS MOTHERFUCKER  UNCLE TOM ASS    YOU WERE GIVING CF UP THE OTHER DAY
> 
> SHALL I QUOTE THAT SHIT??    MAYBE A SCREEN SHOT???
> 
> "OH HE WORKS 3RD SHIFT  I CANT REMEMBER WHERE RIGHT NOW BUT ILL FIND OUT FOR YOU"
> LYING ASS MOTHERFUCKER    PATHETIC  IS YOUR ASS SAYING ONE THING THEN BACKTRACKING AND SAYING ANOTHER WHEN YOUR CALLED ON IT
> ALWAYS TRYING TO EXPLAIN YOURSELF        AND WHO ARE YOU TO TALK ABOUT NOT HAVING A CAR
> 
> LETS SEE WHAT YOUR RIDING  SINCE THAT  CLOWN PUKE INTERIOR PIECE OF SHIT OF YOURS GOT REPOED
> GIVING FAKE NAMES HANDING OUT THREATS
> ALL YOU ARE IS A FUCKING WANNA BE WORSE THEN ANYONE ELSE ON THIS MOTHERFUCKER TRYING TO FIT IN
> 
> FAT FUCKING SLOB    ILL LINK WHATEVER I WANT WHERE I WANT AND ILL POST WHERE I WANT
> YOUR BITCH ASS CANT DO SHIT ABOUT IT  AND I KNOW YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS SO NO EXCUSES LIKE YOU DO WITH NEIGE
> OR DO I NEED TO EGG YOU OUT IN THE OPEN AND PROVE YOUR NOTHING BUT A THREAT MAKING LITTLE BITCH
> *


 :uh: Please leave!!!!!!!!!!!!

PM sent to MODS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

im not being racist now am i


as i recall your the one screaming the N word


cry all you want theres nothing that says i cant post here as long as im not being racist


WHICH I AM NOT 


hey CF heres your homeboy trying to sell your ass out




you better hope its deleted before he see's it huh dont worry ill pm it too him too 



i had one in my pm box for you too scotty i told his ass i had already spoken with you on the phone once or twice


----------



## REV. chuck

and WTF does this say














yeah bitch but im willing to bet these motherfuckers knew what kinda bitch you were the whole time


----------



## REV. chuck

now my deepest apologys to 187 and the rest but this shits long time coming 


ill take my leave of absence now so this fool can come in and try to lie his way out this shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

TirdY6ZQ9P8


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 09:02 PM~12085134
> *Fail try again fool... Crens got the original ones!!!!!! and I forrowed the OG ones. so hahahha on you buddy leave now.. And 187 got the OG PM's too!!! so go away..
> *


seen the photoshop excuse coming a mile away












:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

and further more











careful note of where i explain to my buddy that i have to have a special version of photoshop because im on a laptop 


i cant get any of them to run on my laptop 


you see fundi your a fucking liar i dont like liars i let you get nice and comfy ;like i did smooth and everyone else 


then when i felt the time was right GOTCHA MOTHERFUCKER 


:roflmao: fake ass motherfucker


----------



## REV. chuck

this ones just for me


crybaby ass bitch


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by candimann+Nov 6 2008, 07:41 PM~12084915-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: Please leave!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM sent to MODS!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 08:15 PM~12085240
> *this ones just for me
> crybaby ass bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You silly fool!!!!!!! you just proved you shopped that shit!!!!!!!! get out of this topic ... your on ignore and I did PM mods and members..  Not you..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann+Nov 6 2008, 08:41 PM~12084915-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: Please leave!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM sent to MODS!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12085280
> *You silly fool!!!!!!! you just proved you shopped that shit!!!!!!!! get out of this topic ...  your on ignore and I did PM mods and members..  Not you..
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

sorry i had a fight in the middle of your black pantha partay 


:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

FUNDI OR 187..GET A MOD TO CLEAN THIS TOPIC UP PLEASE.

TAKE THE ARGUMENTS ELSE WHERE.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:06 PM~12085768
> *FUNDI OR 187..GET A MOD TO CLEAN THIS TOPIC UP PLEASE.
> 
> TAKE THE ARGUMENTS ELSE WHERE.
> *


ill do it myself when i feel everyone is well informed of what fundi actually is 

in other words may as well leave it for awhile otherwise ill just repost


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 09:13 PM~12085834
> *ill do it  myself when i feel everyone is well informed of what fundi actually is
> 
> in other words may as well leave it for awhile  otherwise ill just repost
> *


as much as we talk shit about his blacc hoss cartwright lookin' ass you dont think we allready know??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:17 PM~12085872
> *as much as we talk shit about his blacc hoss cartwright lookin' ass you dont think we allready know???    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i fail to understand why he's tolerated at all.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 09:21 PM~12085901
> *i fail to understand why he's tolerated at all.
> *


 fundi's gonna be fundi man..he's harmless.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:25 PM~12085941
> *fundi's gonna be fundi man..he's harmless.
> *


how harmless is weaseling his way into someones trust 


then going behind said persons back to give people who dont like him info 



if i had pressed the issue and he actually had the info he said he did id have your address phone numbers and all kinds of shit

and not just for you but big scotty and trudawg too

again thats if he actually has that info.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 09:28 PM~12085970
> *how harmless is weaseling his way into someones trust
> then going behind said persons back  to give people who dont like him info
> if i had pressed the issue  and he actually had the info he said he did id have your address phone numbers and all kinds of shit
> 
> and not just for you but big scotty and trudawg too
> 
> again thats if he actually has that info.
> *


true...thats some bullshit if he did that. but he denies it and you and I have had bad history on here so whom am I to believe? my phone numbers, paypal address, face pics, full name and city i live have been on this site a lot of times anyway....if somebody wanted an address on me, all they gotta do is buy something from me so i can give them an address to send the money order too...it's not that serious...not to me anyway...i'm even in the white pages...


but thats just me....but if anyone is like that fucc them and btw...i never gave him my info.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:37 PM~12086073
> *true...thats some bullshit if he did that. but he denies it and you and I have had bad history on here so whom am I to believe? my phone numbers, paypal address, face pics, full name and city i live have been on this site a lot of times anyway....if somebody wanted an address on me, all they gotta do is buy something from me so i can give them an address to send the money order too...it's not that serious...not to me anyway...i'm even in the white pages...
> but thats just me....but if anyone is like that fucc them and btw...i never gave him my info.
> *


its like i told you in pm 

IF i want that info id ask someone from LA for it fact is it isnt that serious 


its right there in black and white but you believe who you want ive got nothing to lie about


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 09:40 PM~12086102
> *its like i told you in pm
> 
> IF i want that info  id ask someone from LA for it  fact is it isnt that serious
> its right there in black and white  but you believe who you want  ive got nothing to lie about
> *


how did all that bs start with him and you about me anyway?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:45 PM~12086153
> *how did all that bs start with him and you about me anyway?
> *


he pmed me to tell me you had a job working 3rd shift and i replied laughing saying no you didnt and so forth


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 09:46 PM~12086162
> *he pmed me to tell me you had a job working 3rd shift  and i replied laughing saying no you didnt and so forth
> 
> 
> *


 wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u mean to say he pm'd you to just tell u that??...that ***** gay.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:54 PM~12086229
> *wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u mean to say he pm'd you to just tell u that??...that ***** gay.
> *


yeah he pmed me to tell me you had a job working 3rd shift 

when i insisted you didnt he offered up your info i didnt reply back 


its all there black n white man


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wow...no words.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:58 PM~12086270
> *wow...no words.
> *


i dont want your info 

a: i have your full name you posted it

b: if i wanted info on you id get it from LA a more valid source then fundiflabbytits 

exactly like i told you in pm


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

u wouldnt have to get it from a *RAT* on here...all you'd have to do is ask ME.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 11:08 PM~12086340
> *u wouldnt have to get it from a RAT on here...all you'd have to do is ask ME.
> *


i dont need it

i dont play on phones like a highschool girl like some people and im not gonna drive 2000 miles to knock on your door over some internet bullshit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 10:10 PM~12086360
> *i dont need it
> 
> i dont play on phones like a highschool girl like some people  and  im not gonna drive 2000 miles to knock on your door over some internet bullshit
> *


 here comes fundi now...brb...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wp0-yDJAtWQ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 10:10 PM~12086360
> *i dont need it
> 
> i dont play on phones like a highschool girl like some people  and  im not gonna drive 2000 miles to knock on your door over some internet bullshit
> *


i would. and don't get it twisted.. 1845miles to your front door..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 11:12 PM~12086395
> *  ya that  make sense I pm chuck just to rat you out..
> You really have no life do you. and besides Cren has the OG ones anyway. it started with your PM and your really going to look foolish when 187 says the same thing. if i knew how to take a pic I could show it..
> *


youve had all this time to create your truth so go ahead do it

its black and white right there 


you think people are stupid and cant see the truth for themselves or maybe your friendship will help them overlook the truth


im not the fake motherfucker with an excuse to lie 


YOU ARE


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 11:14 PM~12086417
> *i would. and don't get it twisted.. 1845miles to your front door..
> *


why arent you on your way then mr baller


you got the address and the disposable cash after all





and its roughly 806 miles you should be here by 12 tomorrow just about the time ill be getting home 


cya then


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2008, 10:11 PM~12086376
> * here comes fundi now...brb...
> *





> *
> (1) You have chosen to ignore REV. chuck. View this post · Un-ignore REV. chuck
> REV. chuck
> 
> 
> (2)You have chosen to ignore REV. chuck. View this post · Un-ignore REV. chuck
> *


 :dunno: Whats this invader / troll saying. O who cares.. he trolled up other topics too...


----------



## chevy_boy

*MAN WTF IS GOING ON HERE!!!!! YA'LL TRIPPIN BIG TIME!!!! :angry: 
DISCUSS THIS SHIT IN YOU GUYS PM PLEASE!!! WE GOT THE POINT... NOW LET IT BE........ WE WILL DEAL WITH FOLKS ACCORDINGLY.......*


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 11:14 PM~12086417
> *i would. and don't get it twisted.. 1845miles to your front door..
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=f...F-8&sa=N&tab=wl

exact directions to my front door from wendell nc 


:cheesy: 856 miles 13 hours 22 minutes


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 6 2008, 10:21 PM~12086494
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>He's Racist troll with no life...  ya I aint going to LIE I snitch his ass out this topic should be cleaned up in a little...
> 
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 11:24 PM~12086529
> *He's Racist troll with no life...   ya I aint going to LIE I snitch his ass out this topic should be cleaned up in a little...
> *


im racist 

ok uncle tom how did them jelly donuts you made up work out


did they sell like you expected?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann+Nov 6 2008, 11:14 PM~12086417-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would. and don't get it twisted.. 1845miles to your front door..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 11:23 PM~12086519
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=f...F-8&sa=N&tab=wl
> 
> exact directions to my front door from wendell nc
> :cheesy:  856 miles  13 hours 22 minutes
> *


:dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

you made the threat 

whats the deal 

:dunno:

need some more motivation? i can handle that


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

BSCGYJvTbXU


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 11:41 PM~12086700
> *BSCGYJvTbXU
> *


:roflmao:

thats what i thought


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 6 2008, 01:54 PM~12081547
> *wassup y'all!! man I'm still in shock that we have a Black President!!!!!!  woke this morning and said we have a Black President!!!!!!!  gotta say to the Black men in here that we need to be real and overcome anything thrown our way!!!  for all the cats I clowned in here especially you Fundi I apologize and you won't see or hear anymore  of that dumb shit from me!! it's a new day and new era!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep it movin' Brothers!  I love you all!!!!!!!!
> *


man take yo'ole hall mark card ass on up outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he's half blacc...raised by whites in white schools pootow...didnt brother Malcolm warn y'all about whitie throwin' you a bone???...and since you supposedly make so much cheese anyway...you'd benefit from McCain...so stall us out with your sentimental warm "n" fuzzy inside garbage Theo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ol' bust'r comin' n here fucc'n wit CF ha!..man I'll tell ya!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 10:26 PM~12086554
> *im racist
> 
> ok uncle tom      how did them jelly donuts you made up work out
> did they sell like you expected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAWAHAHAHA OWED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 01:28 AM~12087919
> *man take yo'ole hall mark card ass on up outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he's half blacc...raised by whites in white schools pootow...didnt brother Malcolm warn y'all about whitie throwin' you a bone???...and since you supposedly make so much cheese anyway...you'd benefit from McCain...so stall us out with your sentimental warm "n" fuzzy inside garbage Theo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ol' bust'r comin' n here fucc'n wit CF ha!..man I'll tell ya!!
> *


That's what I told him.. if he does make 200gs a year McCain was the man to vote for.. but he is right.. And no person was given a bone fool. so raise up out of here with that crap..His (Obama Family ) is one big smorgishborg his sister is one of those dark Asians and so really his Family is the American dream..... Along with his 100% wife. That ass is off the hook........ And she going to show folks how to dress. The white house needed a update!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 7 2008, 04:13 AM~12088086
> *BAWAHAHAHA OWED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


All yo got to do is look at the pic and tell it's a pic.. don't jump on the band wagon and look foolish..Look at the whole pic..


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 02:00 AM~12086865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
DA 1ST BLACK FAMILY


----------



## o g switchman

THE CHANGE IN AMERICA HAS COME HOMIES.....
YOUR VOTE DID COUNT.............. OBAMA WINS!
UR FUTURE IS LOOK'N GOOD NOW...... KEEP UR HEAD UP AND MINDS FOCUS.
ANYTHING IS POSS........


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Nov 7 2008, 05:56 AM~12088195
> *THE CHANGE IN AMERICA HAS COME HOMIES.....
> YOUR VOTE DID COUNT.............. OBAMA WINS!
> UR FUTURE IS LOOK'N GOOD NOW...... KEEP UR HEAD UP AND MINDS FOCUS.
> ANYTHING IS POSS........
> *


i think bush is going to screw things up more for obama before he gets into the office.in philadelphia they just cut back on alot of things.one of the things they are cutting back on is fire trucks there going to get rid of a few trucks but there not laying any fire men off.what good is a fireman without his tools.i can see it now the fireman will drive there personal cars to the fire and once there they can look at each other and say i feel sorry for the owner of this house every thing the owner work for his entire life is going to burn up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 7 2008, 06:05 AM~12088211
> *i think bush is going to screw things up more for obama before he gets into the office.in philadelphia they just cut back on alot of things.one of the things they are cutting back on is fire trucks there going to get rid of a few trucks but there not laying any fire men off.what good is a fireman without his tools.i can see it now the fireman will drive there personal cars to the fire and once there they can look at each other and say i feel sorry for the owner of this house every thing the owner work for his entire life is going to burn up
> *


Nc been doing that. we relay on VF.. and yes they do drive there cars to house. and get payed 50 cent a call or some BS.. The city also cut back and have a VF unit. We also lost some grants for schools. so 3 new schools have broke ground but will not be done. and guess where they are ............... :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 6 2008, 04:09 PM~12081685
> *did you see the news today the city is cutting back so now when it snows there not plowing unless theres more then 10 inches of snow
> *


YEAH I HEARD :uh: FUCK IT, I JUST WON'T GO TO WORK

HOW GEORGE CARLIN SAY,_ "IT'S ALL BULLSHIT AND IT'S BAD FOR YOU"_

THEY ARE CUTTING BACK ON A LOT OF SHIT. THEY CUTTIN PROGRAMS. THEY PROBLY GON' CUT SUMMER YOUTH PROGRAMS 'CAUSE THEY NOT GON' OPEN UP SWIMMING POOLS NEXT SUMMER. AND YOU KNOW HOW ****** ACT WHEN THEY HOT!! THEY SHUTTING DOWN A COUPLE LIBRARIES. I GUESS THEY FIGURE MAWFUCKAS AINT READING :uh: AND TO TOP IT OFF, THEY'RE INCREASING POLICE FORCE BUT CUTTING OTHER CITY WORKERS PAYS, IF NOT TERMINATING THEM. I THINK IT'S ALL DESIGNED FOR SOME WORLD ORDER SHIT. OH YEAH, THEY GOT THIS SHIT PLANNED. NO JOBS= CRIME= YOUR DUMB ASS GO TO JAIL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 09:21 AM~12089337
> *YEAH I HEARD :uh: FUCK IT, I JUST WON'T GO TO WORK
> 
> HOW GEORGE CARLIN SAY, "IT'S ALL BULLSHIT AND IT'S BAD FOR YOU"
> 
> THEY ARE CUTTING BACK ON A LOT OF SHIT.  THEY CUTTIN PROGRAMS.  THEY PROBLY GON' CUT SUMMER YOUTH PROGRAMS 'CAUSE THEY NOT GON' OPEN UP SWIMMING POOLS NEXT SUMMER.  AND YOU KNOW HOW ****** ACT WHEN THEY HOT!!  THEY SHUTTING DOWN A COUPLE LIBRARIES.  I GUESS THEY FIGURE MAWFUCKAS AINT READING :uh:  AND TO TOP IT OFF, THEY'RE INCREASING POLICE FORCE BUT CUTTING OTHER CITY WORKERS PAYS, IF NOT TERMINATING THEM.  I THINK IT'S ALL DESIGNED FOR SOME WORLD ORDER SHIT.  OH YEAH, THEY GOT THIS SHIT PLANNED.  NO JOBS= CRIME= YOUR DUMB ASS GO TO JAIL
> *


 :0 damn they trying to set your youth up. that's BS. that city to big for Kids to be sitting around all summer and nothing to do. I guess it's time for the Mama-ums to step up. ( The old lady with the big purse and old walk ) Ole country saying... Also the fathers to step there game up!!!!!!!!! No excuse there is a Father and brotha in office!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 09:21 AM~12089337
> *YEAH I HEARD :uh: FUCK IT, I JUST WON'T GO TO WORK
> 
> HOW GEORGE CARLIN SAY, "IT'S ALL BULLSHIT AND IT'S BAD FOR YOU"
> 
> THEY ARE CUTTING BACK ON A LOT OF SHIT.  THEY CUTTIN PROGRAMS.  THEY PROBLY GON' CUT SUMMER YOUTH PROGRAMS 'CAUSE THEY NOT GON' OPEN UP SWIMMING POOLS NEXT SUMMER.  AND YOU KNOW HOW ****** ACT WHEN THEY HOT!!  THEY SHUTTING DOWN A COUPLE LIBRARIES.  I GUESS THEY FIGURE MAWFUCKAS AINT READING :uh:  AND TO TOP IT OFF, THEY'RE INCREASING POLICE FORCE BUT CUTTING OTHER CITY WORKERS PAYS, IF NOT TERMINATING THEM.  I THINK IT'S ALL DESIGNED FOR SOME WORLD ORDER SHIT.  OH YEAH, THEY GOT THIS SHIT PLANNED.  NO JOBS= CRIME= YOUR DUMB ASS GO TO JAIL
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 10:02 PM~12085134
> *TirdY6ZQ9P8
> *


AND SHIT RIGHT THERE SHOWS THAT WE ARE ONE PEOPLE WITH ONE PURPOSE WHEN IT COMES TO THIS COUNTRY


----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT FINISHED READING ALL THE RAGGEDY ASS BULLSHIT. MAAAN YALL WORST THAN SOME VALLEY GIRL-SCHOOL GIRLS AT THE MALL WITH ALL THE GOSSIP. JUST LIKE THEY GOSSIP AND JUST WINDOW SHOP AND DON'T BUY SHIT, YALL GOSSIP AND JUST LOOK AT INTERNET PICS AND DON'T BUY SHIT FOR YALL RIDERS.


----------



## 187PURE

ANTEAZY MUST HAVE PUT UP 20 POSTS OF PICS, BUT YOU GUYS OFFSET IT BY DOUBLING IT WITH BULLSHIT


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Whattup 187 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:06 PM~12089721
> *Whattup 187  :biggrin:
> *


NUTHIN MAN.. JUST READIN HOW THESE POOTBUTTS TEARING DOWN OUR THREAD. I 'MISEWELL' STAY AT HOME AND LISTEN TO WIFEY'S BULLSHIT


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 08:09 PM~12084585
> *
> why am i here?  i stood outside your family reunion in forrest park and talk to one of your old relatives wearing a light blue pimp suit  dude was cool as hell  stood there 20 minutes while the family used the restroom and shot the shit  i aint hard to miss  but no T roy
> 
> *


Fool my family reunions aint never been in STL :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 12:04 PM~12089702
> *ANTEAZY MUST HAVE PUT UP 20 POSTS OF PICS, BUT YOU GUYS OFFSET IT BY DOUBLING IT WITH BULLSHIT
> *


CORRECTION: ANTEAZY AND RAGTOPROY BEEN POSTING GOOD SHIT LIKE A MUTHAFUCCA


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 08:17 PM~12084670
> *your ass got owned the other day thats why your talking shit  :roflmao:
> how does anyone respect you? you talk one thing up here in this thread another in offtopic    YOU PARTICIPATED IN BASHING OBAMA
> your about a fucking weasel  trying to slime your way in where you want when you want
> crenshaws finest deserves more respect then you  at least he is who he is  not who wants to pretend to be to suit a need at the moment
> *


You did the same shit homie, we remember  Man you got too many enemies all over STL, when the last time you bumped into Pistonpump1? :0 :no:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 08:30 PM~12084802
> * please leave!!!!!!!!! take your OT BS with you!!!!!!! And don't link this topic to OT BS . keep your friends there..
> 
> And what the fuck you talking about. I swear your nojob having as just wants to start shit.  And stop asking me for peeps info. i got it but I'm not going to sale one these bro's out so go fuck your self!!!!!!!
> 
> Now be gone...
> 
> Sorry Scotty , Tru , and Cren . But this clown always trying to get some info or BS on something..  :uh:  Fucking Pathetic!!!!!...
> *


100% True Facts :yes: And dont believe the hype, dude dont never come outside, especially to STL side. Dude from across the water away from Black folk nah mean? Matter of fact he CANT come to STL or NO midwest lowrider event cause of all the people that want to get to him and tear him a new ass


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS COOKIN BROTHAS..........ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!* :wave:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:08 AM~12089748
> *NUTHIN MAN.. JUST READIN HOW THESE POOTBUTTS TEARING DOWN OUR THREAD.  I 'MISEWELL' STAY AT HOME AND LISTEN TO WIFEY'S BULLSHIT
> *


I know the feeling  I aint gonna lie, I cant wait till that mf actually comes outside in STL doe


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 7 2008, 11:17 AM~12089825
> *WHATS COOKIN BROTHAS..........ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


...and I get off early today :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 7 2008, 09:32 AM~12089934
> *...and I get off early today  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I WISH...... AND ITS 85 DEGREES NICE WEATHER TO GO DIPPIN' :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Shiiit I walked outside this morning with a short sleeved shirt and had to run back in the pad and put on longjohns :biggrin: It got cold as hell here over night! We still going out dippin doe


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 7 2008, 10:41 AM~12089997
> *SHIT I WISH...... AND ITS 85 DEGREES NICE WEATHER TO GO DIPPIN'  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta love that Cali weather! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 10:04 AM~12089702
> *ANTEAZY MUST HAVE PUT UP 20 POSTS OF PICS, BUT YOU GUYS OFFSET IT BY DOUBLING IT WITH BULLSHIT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

AntEazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 7 2008, 10:01 AM~12089682-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT FINISHED READING ALL THE RAGGEDY ASS BULLSHIT.  MAAAN YALL WORST THAN SOME VALLEY GIRL-SCHOOL GIRLS AT THE MALL WITH ALL THE GOSSIP.  JUST LIKE THEY GOSSIP AND JUST WINDOW SHOP AND DON'T BUY SHIT, YALL GOSSIP AND JUST LOOK AT INTERNET PICS AND DON'T BUY SHIT FOR YALL RIDERS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 10:04 AM~12089702
> *ANTEAZY MUST HAVE PUT UP 20 POSTS OF PICS, BUT YOU GUYS OFFSET IT BY DOUBLING IT WITH BULLSHIT
> *



If I started this topic...like you did...I'd have a moderator clean it up instead of making useless^^^complaints to people who can't/wont do anthing.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 7 2008, 12:10 PM~12089762-->
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECTION:  ANTEAZY AND RAGTOPROY BEEN POSTING GOOD SHIT LIKE A MUTHAFUCCA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 12:32 PM~12089934
> *...and I get off early today  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 01:23 PM~12090387
> *:yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2008, 01:25 PM~12090414
> *AntEazy!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP FOOLS!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 7 2008, 10:41 AM~12089997
> *SHIT I WISH...... AND ITS 85 DEGREES NICE WEATHER TO GO DIPPIN'  :biggrin:
> *


 hell yeah...I'm over here in Griffith Park right now sweatin'!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 6 2008, 10:23 PM~12086519
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=f...F-8&sa=N&tab=wl
> 
> exact directions to my front door from wendell nc
> :cheesy:  856 miles  13 hours 22 minutes
> *


how far are you from my teams head office in River City?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 01:28 PM~12090437
> *If I started this topic...like you did...I'd have a moderator clean it up instead of making useless^^^complaints to people who can't/wont do anthing.
> *


***** YOU THE ONE ALL BUSTIN IT UP WITH CHUCK AND SHIT. I AINT REALLY GOT TO MUCH TO SAY BOUT DUDE, BUT HE DON'T POST SHIT BOUT RIDIN. ALL HE DO IS DEBATE. YOU FELL FOR THAT TRAP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 01:28 AM~12087919
> *man take yo'ole hall mark card ass on up outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he's half blacc...raised by whites in white schools pootow...didnt brother Malcolm warn y'all about whitie throwin' you a bone???...and since you supposedly make so much cheese anyway...you'd benefit from McCain...so stall us out with your sentimental warm "n" fuzzy inside garbage Theo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ol' bust'r comin' n here fucc'n wit CF ha!..man I'll tell ya!!
> *


I hate stupid "mexicants"!!!!!!! you acting liking how ol' boy was when he joined the site!!!!! why would I vote for mcCain stupid ass!!!!!!!!! and have Palin as a V.P.?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2008, 01:33 PM~12090478
> *how far are you from my teams head office in River City?
> *


AND HERE WE GO WITH THIS SHIT :uh: 

***** SHOULD'NT YOU BE AT YOUR BEACH HOME SIPPING ON EXPRESO??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:36 AM~12090516
> *AND HERE WE GO WITH THIS SHIT :uh:
> 
> ***** SHOULD'NT YOU BE AT YOUR BEACH HOME SIPPING ON EXPRESO??
> *


what are you talking about?????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2008, 01:38 PM~12090528
> *what are you talking about?????
> *


***** YOU LIVIN THE GOOD LIFE :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 7 2008, 11:34 AM~12090483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** YOU THE ONE ALL BUSTIN IT UP WITH CHUCK AND SHIT.  I AINT REALLY GOT TO MUCH TO SAY BOUT DUDE, BUT HE DON'T POST SHIT BOUT RIDIN.  ALL HE DO IS DEBATE.  YOU FELL FOR THAT TRAP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.... and sometimes i dont mind debating with him. It's you topic muthafucca!!!!..if you dont like the BS....have it cleaned up like you should!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2008, 11:35 AM~12090505
> *I hate stupid "mexicants"!!!!!!!  you acting liking how ol' boy was when he joined the site!!!!!  why would I vote for mcCain stupid ass!!!!!!!!!  and have Palin as a V.P.?
> *


becuase you say you make a shitload of money a year and you own all that shit you sau you have. It would be in your financil interests to votre for McCain...serious. Obama's gonna tax the shit out your ass...unless of chorse your fronting on us  



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:36 AM~12090516
> *AND HERE WE GO WITH THIS SHIT :uh:
> 
> ***** SHOULD'NT YOU BE AT YOUR BEACH HOME SIPPING ON EXPRESO??
> *


lol


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 11:30 AM~12090451
> *hell yeah...I'm over here in Griffith Park right now sweatin'!
> *



what u doin way out there??


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:10 AM~12089762
> *CORRECTION:  ANTEAZY AND RAGTOPROY BEEN POSTING GOOD SHIT LIKE A MUTHAFUCCA
> *


that's my team mate :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2008, 12:33 PM~12090478
> *how far are you from my teams head office in River City?
> *


Team is in St Charles, dude is in Illinois so about 30 mins on highway


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 7 2008, 11:53 AM~12090668
> *what u doin way out there??
> *


spent the night with some of my peoples....i can see the observatory through the window...it's nice over here...real good lookin white females all over here.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 7 2008, 01:53 PM~12090669
> *that's my team mate  :biggrin:
> *



HOLD'N IT DOWN FAH THA LOU TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 01:59 PM~12090718
> *spent the night with some of my peoples....i can see the observatory through the window...it's nice over here...real good lookin white females all over here.
> *


I WOULD'NT MIND SMAKCIN ON A VANILLA WAFER FROM TIME TO TIME


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 11:59 AM~12090718
> *spent the night with some of my peoples....i can see the observatory through the window...it's nice over here...real good lookin white females all over here.
> *



Haven't been up there since grade school field trips...


Stay away from the white women! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

man whatupdoe homies. I gotta sneak and get on LIL at work, but just wanted to say let's keep this topic on track. 
I seen a lot lips moving but not saying a word (cuz I got the non contributors on ignore).
Got a small car show this weekend, can't wait to bust out the ride and hit some switches this weekend! 
Hit me up Scotty!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 7 2008, 02:53 PM~12091186
> *man whatupdoe homies. I gotta sneak and get on LIL at work, but just wanted to say let's keep this topic on track.
> I seen a lot lips moving but not saying a word (cuz I got the non contributors on ignore).
> Got a small car show this weekend, can't wait to bust out the ride and hit some switches this weekend!
> Hit me up Scotty!
> *


HOL' UP! HOL' UP! WE GOT A BLACK PREZIDENT ON DECC!! WE RUN THIS SHIT DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

YOU HEARD IT FROM ME FIRST. JANUARY 20TH I MOVE TO MOTION EVERY BLACK LOWRIDER TAKE THE DAY OFF WORK TO WITNESS HISTORY NOT HIS--STORY. FOR THE INAUGARATION OF THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT :worship: ......


CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 7 2008, 12:00 PM~12090740
> *HOLD'N IT DOWN FAH THA LOU TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BRANGIN' THE CITY TO LIFE...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 7 2008, 03:28 PM~12091517
> *YOU HEARD IT FROM ME FIRST. JANUARY 20TH I MOVE TO MOTION EVERY BLACK LOWRIDER TAKE THE DAY OFF WORK TO WITNESS HISTORY NOT HIS--STORY. FOR THE INAUGARATION OF THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT :worship: ......
> CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


amen brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 7 2008, 03:29 PM~12091523
> *BRANGIN' THE CITY TO LIFE...
> *


OG!!!! LAST RIDE 2007, KNOW YOU REMEMBER THIS PHOTO :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY+Nov 7 2008, 10:43 AM~12090031-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shiiit I walked outside this morning with a short sleeved shirt and had to run back in the pad and put on longjohns  :biggrin: It got cold as hell here over night! We still going out dippin doe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> slapped the 13's on and road.. Now I got to get some sleep for work..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 7 2008, 01:28 PM~12091517
> *YOU HEARD IT FROM ME FIRST. JANUARY 20TH I MOVE TO MOTION EVERY BLACK LOWRIDER TAKE THE DAY OFF WORK TO WITNESS HISTORY NOT HIS--STORY. FOR THE INAUGARATION OF THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT :worship: ......
> CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 I'm putting forth to sponsor a young man from my church to go see this. he earned it over the summer. Hopefully he will bring back pics and vid for us to see. I should shoot up there. My Grandma is right there on Penn ave. Plus i could get some pics of SDZ ( based out of that area) show 187 how brotha's ride in finished cars!!!! hitting low 50's............. :0


----------



## pitbull166

whats good brothas. aint been in here in a minute


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 7 2008, 02:28 PM~12091517
> *YOU HEARD IT FROM ME FIRST. JANUARY 20TH I MOVE TO MOTION EVERY BLACK LOWRIDER TAKE THE DAY OFF WORK TO WITNESS HISTORY NOT HIS--STORY. FOR THE INAUGARATION OF THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT :worship: ......
> CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


O.G. I aint no you was lookin for a frame. Hit me up, you can have the one the came with the verte


----------



## pitbull166

Yo Double-V my bad not hitting you up homie when I was in Cali. Just was catching up with family and homies. Ill C out there in march.


----------



## 187PURE

off topic.. funny shit right here :biggrin: 

GzDiQpp_-PY&feature=related


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 04:16 PM~12091966
> *off topic.. funny shit right here :biggrin:
> 
> GzDiQpp_-PY&feature=related
> *


Damn you must be my pops age lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 7 2008, 04:18 PM~12091987
> *Damn you must be my pops age lol
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 04:19 PM~12091998
> *:yessad:
> *


Its cool homie. I use to luv watching pete-e wheat strong wit my pops.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 7 2008, 02:14 PM~12091950
> *Yo Double-V my bad not hitting you up homie when I was in Cali. Just was catching up with family and homies. Ill C out there in march.
> *



why does wendell always wanna get muthafuccas on the phone and gossip but he dont ever show up to shit!!!!???? am i the only one that notices that???


and y'all foo's kill me with the blacc president bullshit.....i'm starting to believe chucc we he says thats the only reason y'all voted for him!!! (IF you voted in the 1st place)


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I got one for you 187 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 7 2008, 04:21 PM~12092019
> *Its cool homie. I use to luv watching pete-e wheat strong wit my pops.
> *


 :twak: THAT'S PETEY WHEATSTRAW (RUDY RAY MOORE R.I.P.).. LITL' OL NWIGGA :uh:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 04:22 PM~12092030
> *why does wendell always wanna get muthafuccas on the phone and gossip but he dont ever show up to shit!!!!???? am i the only one that notices that???
> and y'all foo's kill me with the blacc president bullshit.....i'm starting to believe chucc we he says thats the only reason y'all voted for him!!! (IF you voted in the 1st place)
> *


How u gonna agree with chuck. He only likes mexicans lol...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 04:22 PM~12092030
> *why does wendell always wanna get muthafuccas on the phone and gossip but he dont ever show up to shit!!!!???? am i the only one that notices that???
> and y'all foo's kill me with the blacc president bullshit.....i'm starting to believe chucc we he says thats the only reason y'all voted for him!!! (IF you voted in the 1st place)
> *


MAN STOP BITCHIN ALL THE TIME.. LIFE'S TOO SHORT


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 7 2008, 04:23 PM~12092035
> *I got one for you 187  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some real Pimp shit


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 7 2008, 04:23 PM~12092035
> *I got one for you 187  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT'S SOME HEAVY SHIT.. _"RAPE YOU??.. I'D RATHER RAPE A WATERMELON"_ :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Nov 7 2008, 02:24 PM~12092044-->
> 
> 
> 
> How u gonna agree with chuck. He only likes mexicans lol...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont care what he likes...if he's right he's right.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 02:25 PM~12092051
> *MAN STOP BITCHIN ALL THE TIME.. LIFE'S TOO SHORT
> *


since life is too short and it's been about a month since you did sumthing to the hammer....wheres the Nardi???


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 04:28 PM~12092078
> *DAMN THAT'S SOME HEAVY SHIT.. "RAPE YOU??.. I'D RATHER RAPE A WATERMELON" :roflmao:
> *


I'm still rollin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what hatnin Dirt422...what good wid the tray?


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 04:29 PM~12092098
> *i dont care what he likes...if he's right he's right.
> since life is too short and it's been about a month since you did sumthing to the hammer....wheres the Nardi???
> *


I voted cuz hes the right blacc president... Cant have a ***** in there setting us bacc another 2000 years


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 04:29 PM~12092098
> *i dont care what he likes...if he's right he's right.
> since life is too short and it's been about a month since you did sumthing to the hammer....wheres the Nardi???
> *


SHOWWWW MEEEEE THE MUUUNNNNAYYY!!!!!!! NWIGKA.. XMAS TIME IS AT THE CORNER (NOT ROUND). FAM BAM FIRST FOOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

My Jams...









JFZLq6R-ZtM 



zxVzZqWrd8M


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 04:32 PM~12092132
> *My Jams...
> JFZLq6R-ZtM
> zxVzZqWrd8M
> *


 YEAH THE 80's WERE GOOD TIMES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 02:22 PM~12092030
> *why does wendell always wanna get muthafuccas on the phone and gossip but he dont ever show up to shit!!!!???? am i the only one that notices that???
> and y'all foo's kill me with the blacc president bullshit.....i'm starting to believe chucc we he says thats the only reason y'all voted for him!!! (IF you voted in the 1st place)
> *


 :uh: shut up..........

Like I said who ever is the 200g range should vote for him. His tax breaks and shit worked real well and lots of folks made money of poor peeps. that trickle down economy sure did work for the last 8yrs!!!!. 

Now go buy a house and you know what the fuck Obama and the rest of us are talking about. It's not a race thing. GD media made it that way. Obama been out doing good for every one. And FYI whites Voted a whole lot fool. Even NC changed its votes. So that should tell you something... people are tired of this BS!!!!!!!!!!!! Now what you going to say when the Jew gets in office too. pathetic how some peeps make everything race.. he just the right person for the job right now.... Period. Give it 4yrs. I guarantee most them Reps are running now with there tails tucked in there ass!!!!!!!! And with fat pockets!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Nov 7 2008, 02:32 PM~12092130-->
> 
> 
> 
> I voted cuz hes the right blacc president... Cant have a ***** in there setting us bacc another 2000 years
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop it...
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 02:32 PM~12092131
> *SHOWWWW MEEEEE THE MUUUNNNNAYYY!!!!!!!  NWIGKA.. XMAS TIME IS AT THE CORNER (NOT ROUND).  FAM BAM FIRST FOOL
> *


fam bam is suppposed to be 1st every day of they year foo...u mean to tell me you cant dop 2-3 hundred on the rider a month? dont be pulling out the family card here....we dont except that....rider cards only!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Shit even that slick talking Jesse Jackson cried like a bitch when Obama whooped that ass!!!!!!!!! Come on..


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 04:42 PM~12092234
> *Shit even that slick talking Jesse Jackson cried like a bitch when Obama whooped that ass!!!!!!!!! Come on..
> *


Yeah we couldnt have jesse up in the white house..That ***** was paying off baby moma's on tha sneak..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 04:41 PM~12092228
> *fam bam is suppposed to be 1st every day of they year foo...u mean to tell me you cant dop 2-3 hundred on the rider a month? dont be pulling out the family card here....we dont except that....rider cards only!!!!
> *


 :nosad: I GOT BILLZZZ MUTHAFUCCA!!!! WHEN I GET MY INCOME TAX, I'M DROPPIN EVERY NICKLE IN THAT BITCH. I'M THE TYPE OF ***** THAT LIKES TO DO EVERTHANG AT ONCE. YOU GET BETTER DEALS THAT WAY TOO, IF YOU TAKE IT TO THE SAME PLACE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 02:41 PM~12092228
> *stop it...
> fam bam is suppposed to be 1st every day of they year foo...u mean to tell me you cant dop 2-3 hundred on the rider a month? dont be pulling out the family card here....we dont except that....rider cards only!!!!
> *


 personally I'm keep it real ...........


NO!!!!!!!!!


I got pets , daughters :uh: , wife , and hell I like going .. I work I should get to enjoy it!!!!!!!! vacations. hell I live life and love it.. maybe $100 a month.. and that's a maybe. I'll happy taking my time.. And Ya my daughter already has plans for a caddi :uh: 2 door 4 on dash. GD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

:ggrinwhat hatnin Dirt422...what good wid the tray?
[/quote]


Wutz up CF..! just poppin in & out of here checcin what ya'll fools be tlkin bout! LOL

You a cold piece! I cee U take no prisoners dealin wit this lowridin :biggrin: 


Trey marinating waitin for me to get busy on it..But I aint gonna pull the family card... :roflmao: ...I cant call it, I'm just a 1/2 ass rida!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 02:48 PM~12092297
> *:nosad: I GOT BILLZZZ MUTHAFUCCA!!!!  WHEN I GET MY INCOME TAX, I'M DROPPIN EVERY NICKLE IN THAT BITCH.  I'M THE TYPE OF ***** THAT LIKES TO DO EVERTHANG AT ONCE.  YOU GET BETTER DEALS THAT WAY TOO, IF YOU TAKE IT TO THE SAME PLACE
> *


he don't understand. every thing we do is almost double what they pay. We aint got shit on this coast!!!!!!!!! not like we can take a sunday drive and get parts!!!!!! And make deals at that.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 04:49 PM~12092312
> *personally I'm keep it real ...........
> NO!!!!!!!!!
> I got pets , daughters  :uh: , wife , and hell I like going .. I work I should get to enjoy it!!!!!!!! vacations. hell I live life and love it..  maybe $100 a month.. and that's a maybe. I'll happy taking my time.. And Ya my daughter already has plans for a caddi :uh:  2 door 4 on dash. GD!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


...AND ON THE REAL TIP, FUCK PUTTIN MONEY IN MY RIDE RIGHT NOW. MY SHIT AINT GOING NOWHERE. LONG AS MY SHIT IS A TURN KEY, I'M COOL FOR NOW. I'D RATHER PAY MY PHONE BILL SO MY DAUGHTER CAN GET IN CONTACT WITH ME. I'D RATHER EAT TOP OF THE LINE SHIT INSTEAD OF TOP RAMEN. AND I'D RATHER PAY MY CAR INSURANCE SO PO-POs WON'T LIVE-STOP MY SHIT. ***** THIS THE REAL WORLD. BETTER WAKE UP AND SMELL THE MUTHAFUCKIN COFFEE...


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 04:51 PM~12092333
> *he don't understand. every thing we do is almost double what they pay. We aint got shit on this coast!!!!!!!!! not like we can take a sunday drive and get parts!!!!!! And make deals at that.
> *


You aint lyin! I miss Cali prices.. I'm flyin bacc in march for all my chrome peices


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2008, 07:41 PM~12084915
> *:uh: Please leave!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM sent to MODS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
crybaby.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> :nosad: I GOT BILLZZZ MUTHAFUCCA!!!! WHEN I GET MY INCOME TAX, I'M DROPPIN EVERY NICKLE IN THAT BITCH. I'M THE TYPE OF ***** THAT LIKES TO DO EVERTHANG AT ONCE. YOU GET BETTER DEALS THAT WAY TOO, IF YOU TAKE IT TO THE SAME PLACE


*yeah okay...we'll see....so you aint gonna drop anything till april?? :uh: and we all got billz...take that shit on!*



> personally I'm keep it real ...........
> NO!!!!!!!!!
> I got pets , daughters :uh: , wife , and hell I like going .. I work I should get to enjoy it!!!!!!!! vacations. hell I live life and love it.. maybe $100 a month.. and that's a maybe. I'll happy taking my time.. And Ya my daughter already has plans for a caddi :uh: 2 door 4 on dash. GD!!!!!!!!!!!


*you aint even no rider..so wtf is u talm'bout anyway hoss cartwright!!!!! this is L'ridin' not the brady bunch...take yo' shit on too!!!!!
*


> :ggrinwhat hatnin Dirt422...what good wid the tray?


Wutz up CF..! just poppin in & out of here checcin what ya'll fools be tlkin bout! LOL

You a cold piece! I cee U take no prisoners dealin wit this lowridin :biggrin: 
Trey marinating waitin for me to get busy on it..But I aint gonna pull the family card... :roflmao: ...I cant call it, I'm just a 1/2 ass rida!! 
[/quote]

*Ill speak on anybody (k)!!!! and you aint 1/2 azz...you doing more than anyone in here....i have nothing to say about you! real reptable...i can vouch 4 that!*


> he don't understand. every thing we do is almost double what they pay. We aint got shit on this coast!!!!!!!!! not like we can take a sunday drive and get parts!!!!!! And make deals at that.



*boo hoo!!!! it's easir than ever before to build a nice rider even out there...look at snow and his caddy!!! if you spent as much time front baccin' in the garage as you do choppin' wood inside the barn...yo'ass would be dippin' proper by now!!!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 04:51 PM~12092333
> *he don't understand. every thing we do is almost double what they pay. We aint got shit on this coast!!!!!!!!! not like we can take a sunday drive and get parts!!!!!! And make deals at that.
> *


I AINT WORRIED BOUT THAT. CF GOT A STRONG TEAM TO BAKC HIM. WHAT EVER I DO IS ALL ME. ***** THIS PHILLY WHERE THERE'S VIRTUALLY NO O/G RIDERS AND NO PLACE TO GET PARTS RIGHT QUIKC. YOU SEE I HAD TO DRIVE DAMN NEAR TO N.Y. TO GET MY MOON PUT IN. AND TO TOP IT OFF, MY MONEY'S TIED UP RIGHT NOW


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## 187PURE

AND EVERYBODY SITUATION IS DIFFERENT. WITH ALL THE BILLS I GOT AND THE MAD CHEDDAR I SPENT ON MY RIDE THIS YEAR, I'M PRETTY DAMN PROUD OF MYSELF


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 03:04 PM~12092453
> *I AINT WORRIED BOUT THAT.  CF GOT A STRONG TEAM TO BAKC HIM.  WHAT EVER I DO IS ALL ME.  ***** THIS PHILLY WHERE THERE'S VIRTUALLY NO O/G RIDERS AND NO PLACE TO GET PARTS RIGHT QUIKC.  YOU SEE I HAD TO DRIVE DAMN NEAR TO N.Y. TO GET MY MOON PUT IN.  AND TO TOP IT OFF, MY MONEY'S TIED UP RIGHT NOW
> *




Tied up...hmmmmmm  :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 02:57 PM~12092392
> *...AND ON THE REAL TIP, FUCK PUTTIN MONEY IN MY RIDE RIGHT NOW.  MY SHIT AINT GOING NOWHERE.  LONG AS MY SHIT IS A TURN KEY, I'M COOL FOR NOW.  I'D RATHER PAY MY PHONE BILL SO MY DAUGHTER CAN GET IN CONTACT WITH ME.  I'D RATHER EAT TOP OF THE LINE SHIT INSTEAD OF TOP RAMEN.  AND I'D RATHER PAY MY CAR INSURANCE SO PO-POs WON'T LIVE-STOP MY SHIT.  ***** THIS THE REAL WORLD.  BETTER WAKE UP AND SMELL THE MUTHAFUCKIN COFFEE...
> *


on the real...

if you cant build a rider and eat decent food and pay your bills...you aint got no bizzness lowriding....those bills shouldint be no problem...now if you had BIG child support, alamony, west coast mortgage's, big car notes, levy's then i can understand...but this ***** talking about food and cell bills and decent food LMAO!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 03:09 PM~12092488
> *on the real...
> 
> if you cant build a rider and eat decent food and pay your bills...you aint got no bizzness lowriding....those bills shouldint be no problem...now if you had BIG child support, alamony, west coast mortgage's, big car notes, levy's then i can understand...but this ***** talking about food and cell bills and decent food LMAO!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 03:04 PM~12092453
> *I AINT WORRIED BOUT THAT.  CF GOT A STRONG TEAM TO BAKC HIM.  WHAT EVER I DO IS ALL ME.  ***** THIS PHILLY WHERE THERE'S VIRTUALLY NO O/G RIDERS AND NO PLACE TO GET PARTS RIGHT QUIKC.  YOU SEE I HAD TO DRIVE DAMN NEAR TO N.Y. TO GET MY MOON PUT IN.  AND TO TOP IT OFF, MY MONEY'S TIED UP RIGHT NOW
> *


 my team aint dropped a dime on my car. and you got help....us. what type of help u need now anyway???


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 05:09 PM~12092488
> *on the real...
> 
> if you cant build a rider and eat decent food and pay your bills...you aint got no bizzness lowriding....those bills shouldint be no problem...now if you had BIG child support, alamony, west coast mortgage's, big car notes, levy's then i can understand...but this ***** talking about food and cell bills and decent food LMAO!!!
> *


I'M PUTTIN YOU ON WENDELL STATUS WITH THAT BIG WILLY SHIT. YOU WORKING ON AN AVERAGE MAN'S SALARY, PAYING MORE BILLS THAN ME, BUT DROPPING STAKCS ON YOUR RIDE ALL CRAZY.. SOMEBODY'S LYING. IT'S EITHER ONE OR THE OTHER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 05:13 PM~12092506
> *my team aint dropped a dime on my car. and you got help....us. what type of help u need now anyway???
> *


BREAD MUTHAFUCCA BREAD.. AND I DON'T MEAN WONDER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 05:13 PM~12092506
> *my team aint dropped a dime on my car. and you got help....us. what type of help u need now anyway???
> *


NOT SAYING THAT.. THEY GIVING YOU SUPPORT AND AN EXTRA ELBOW


----------



## 187PURE

AIGHT YALL I'M OUT.. GOT TO MAKE IT TO THE LIQUOR STO' AND GET ME A BOTTLE OF WINE. CF DONE GOT ME FIRED UP!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 03:13 PM~12092509
> *I'M PUTTIN YOU ON WENDELL STATUS WITH THAT BIG WILLY SHIT.  YOU WORKING ON AN AVERAGE MAN'S SALARY, PAYING MORE BILLS THAN ME, BUT DROPPING STAKCS ON YOUR RIDE ALL CRAZY..  SOMEBODY'S LYING.  IT'S EITHER ONE OR THE OTHER
> *


my case is easy....since i dont make that much money an hour...i got another full time job for my lowrider ambitions. 1 job for bills....1 job for lowriding. simple. 80 hrs a week is hard but it's either that or i stop lowriding.

gotta get your grind on and shit or get off the fuking toilet!...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I like how Cren the check writter telling peeps who's what and what.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I bet you can't get your bellay under the your car to do a oil change fool.... Lord have mercy if you get dirt on your fat tella tubby fingers , might slow your burrito hang time to mouth down!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 03:17 PM~12092533
> *AIGHT YALL I'M OUT.. GOT TO MAKE IT TO THE LIQUOR STO' AND GET ME A BOTTLE OF WINE.  CF DONE GOT ME FIRED UP!
> *


need that liquid courage huh....go head and pacify yo'self then...when you come bacc the same problems will be here for you including my bigg mouth lol! :biggrin: 

i' glad i got your blacc ass fired up!!..now go get that money!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 03:18 PM~12092542
> *my case is easy....since i dont make that much money an hour...i got another full time job for my lowrider ambitions. 1 job for bills....1 job for lowriding. simple. 80 hrs a week is hard but it's either that or i stop lowriding.
> 
> gotta get your grind on and shit or get off the fuking toilet!...
> *


 I use to work with folks like that. Is that why your pic looks like your burnt out and lemon faced....... :0 

On the real . shit like that can stroke you out , then what , what have you done ... Just not me homie. I'll take my allowance and little ass donut check.. and cruz........... one day at a time to the fullest...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2008, 03:17 PM~12092533
> *AIGHT YALL I'M OUT.. GOT TO MAKE IT TO THE LIQUOR STO' AND GET ME A BOTTLE OF WINE.  CF DONE GOT ME FIRED UP!
> *


Thats $20-30 that could go to your steering wheel!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 05:18 PM~12092543
> *I like how Cren the check writter telling peeps who's what and what.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I bet you can't get your bellay under the your car to do a oil change fool.... Lord have mercy if you get dirt on your fat tella tubby fingers , might slow your burrito hang time to mouth down!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S THE BEST ONE YOU HAD YET FUNDI :roflmao: WOOOOO DAWGY.. LET ME GET MY WINE MAN.. YALL HAVE A NICE WEEKEND :HAHAHA:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 03:18 PM~12092543
> *I like how Cren the check writter telling peeps who's what and what.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I bet you can't get your bellay under the your car to do a oil change fool.... Lord have mercy if you get dirt on your fat tella tubby fingers , might slow your burrito hang time to mouth down!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u dont see me telling dirt or snow anything do you Buford???

and your ass needs to write some checcs cuzz obviously the shit you do by yourself aint working for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 03:22 PM~12092578
> *I use to work with folks like that. Is that why your pic looks like your burnt out and lemon faced....... :0
> 
> On the real . shit like that can stroke you out , then what , what have you done ... Just not me homie. I'll take my allowance and little ass donut check.. and cruz........... one day at a time to the fullest...
> *


your right...but once the ride is done...thats it. this is only temporary. college is next for me. 

one day at a time for you guys is gonna add up to ten years!!!! thats real no bullshit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 03:24 PM~12092605
> *u dont see me telling dirt or snow anything do you Buford???
> 
> and your ass needs to write some checcs cuzz obviously the shit you do by yourself aint working for you!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I'm a black neck get it right!!!!!!!!! country and proud fool.. 

And key word is I built . not check wrote , built. I'll always ride rides i built , even My BMW got upgrades on the top end and I can say I built!!!!!!!!!!!!  Get with youll later got choir practice. and no I don't sing , but I play..


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 7 2008, 04:28 PM~12091517
> *YOU HEARD IT FROM ME FIRST. JANUARY 20TH I MOVE TO MOTION EVERY BLACK LOWRIDER TAKE THE DAY OFF WORK TO WITNESS HISTORY NOT HIS--STORY. FOR THE INAUGARATION OF THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT :worship: ......
> CAN I GET AN AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN HOMIE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 03:28 PM~12092629
> *:biggrin:  I'm a black neck get it right!!!!!!!!! country and proud fool..
> 
> And key word is I built . not check wrote , built. I'll always ride rides i built , even My BMW got upgrades on the top end and I can say I built!!!!!!!!!!!!  Get with youll later got choir practice. and no I don't sing , but I play..
> *



blacc neck full of keeloids!!!!

go kill your dinner then!!!!!....chico and the man build better shit than you!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Nov 7 2008, 03:30 PM~12092640
> *AMEN HOMIE!
> *


WHAT UP DAY DAY :wave: STILL PUMPED UP.......my lady is working on puttin' together a charter bus to go to DC. we'll see what happens.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 7 2008, 02:13 PM~12091929
> *O.G. I aint no you was lookin for a frame. Hit me up, you can have the one the came with the verte
> *


YOU KNOW I GOT TO GET STARTED ON DAH DUECE!!!! but i was told not to use the factory convertible frame. the hard top looks much better under the car without those extra factory re-enforcements. GOOD LOOKIN' DOE MY BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## durty sanchez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Nov 7 2008, 04:24 PM~12092044-->
> 
> 
> 
> How u gonna agree with chuck. He only likes mexicans lol...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he doesnt like dumbasses and for the most part is usually right.... dont hate if some shit he says hits too close to home......
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 04:32 PM~12092130
> *I voted cuz hes the right blacc president... Cant have a ***** in there setting us bacc another 2000 years
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you high?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 7 2008, 04:42 PM~12092234
> *Shit even that slick talking Jesse Jackson cried like a bitch when Obama whooped that ass!!!!!!!!! Come on..
> *


they werent tears of joy.....


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 7 2008, 06:45 PM~12093196
> *MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2008, 08:13 PM~12093844
> *he doesnt like dumbasses and for the most part is usually right.... dont hate if some shit he says hits too close to home......
> 
> are you high?
> they werent tears of joy.....
> *


Naw homioe I aint high.. I come on here to talk shit and just shoot the shit this is a lowrider thread. fucc that politcal shit in here..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2008, 08:13 PM~12093844
> *he doesnt like dumbasses and for the most part is usually right.... dont hate if some shit he says hits too close to home......
> 
> are you high?
> they werent tears of joy.....
> *


*Right, wasn't Jesse Jackson talking shit about Obama? I guess people forgot that...*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 7 2008, 10:37 PM~12095140
> *Right, wasn't Jesse Jackson talking shit about Obama?  I guess people forgot that...
> *


Damn! I just commented about some shit that ain't got nothing to do with lowrid'n! I'm trip'n!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 7 2008, 10:37 PM~12095140
> *Right, wasn't Jesse Jackson talking shit about Obama?  I guess people forgot that...
> *


yep he was doggin obama.... sharpton and jackson are scum


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2008, 10:56 PM~12095250
> *yep he was doggin obama.... sharpton and jackson are scum
> *


*The ***** Jackson said he wanted to cut Obama's nuts off.......*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Nov 7 2008, 08:37 PM~12095140-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Right, wasn't Jesse Jackson talking shit about Obama?  I guess people forgot that...*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.. But he did probably seen his personal dream go out the door.......
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2008, 08:56 PM~12095250
> *yep he was doggin obama.... sharpton and jackson are scum
> *


Yup ,both them now are fools. talk on stupid shit and help peaple that don't want anything for themselves. Jena 6 need I say more!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Eazy

TRoy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

Cleaned up a little....


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 8 2008, 02:15 AM~12096945
> *Cleaned up a little....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great photos


----------



## God's Son2

i love this song.


----------



## TRUDAWG

What up 187 what's good whitchu


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 7 2008, 07:39 PM~12093152
> *WHAT UP DAY DAY :wave: STILL PUMPED UP.......my lady is working on puttin' together a charter bus to go to DC. we'll see what happens.
> *


THIS IS BIG GREG CHRIS.... THAT SOUND GOOD TOO!


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 8 2008, 01:27 PM~12098521
> *What up 187 what's good whitchu
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## TRUDAWG

What up big dawg. How u been?


----------



## TRUDAWG

What up big dawg. How u been?


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 8 2008, 01:42 PM~12098589
> *What up big dawg. How u been?
> *


GETTN READY 4 09..... U STILL N AZ?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I got something every O.G. shoulda seen by now


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Naw fuck it I cant cheat yall :biggrin: Gotta hit yall up wit da whole scene. So gangsta :yes: 





 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

The court-in :biggrin: 





 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

what rapper started the step hairstyle


----------



## cripn8ez

35 +1+6 U GAVE ME THAT 35 + 7 37,000 MOFO CAN U BUT THAT????????? :0 




THE BEST MOVIE EVER SO NEXT TIME U HEAR GROWN FOLKS TALKING SHIT THE FUCC UP HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtEQKyHa7MU


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS IS HOW REAL CATS DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnDrQlcJqo0


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBKW53HBoYA



NOW STEP UR GAME UP LOCZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

HUAL AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS5UguvVVqM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by meatwhistle_@Nov 9 2008, 02:36 PM~12105867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

Sorry Scott but I could not help it..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 8 2008, 11:40 PM~12103000
> *Here is something I wrote a few years ago... I still believe it to this day even as my car sits after 8yrs not finished and I watch my little brother cruise the low low I helped him build.
> 
> Lowriding is not a fad, faze, or style....Its a movement.
> It is such a shame that people look at lowriding in such a negative light. I hope upon reading this, the light in the garage gets a lot brighter and reveals the beauty behind the fancy paint and shiny rims...
> For a long time Lowriders have been associated with gangs, drugs dealing, and any other negative stereotype idea one can come up with. Ignorance is to blame for this. Lowriding is a peaceful movement, created out of a love for cars and designed to steer young people from the negative influances of the street. It has been around for decades, not just years, bringing all people young, old, and of every race together in a peaceful way. Originated by Mexicans, lowriding does not discriminate. You can be of any background and enjoy the satisfaction and entertainment Lowriding conveys.
> A true lowrider is not simply a car on thirteen or fourteen inch rims, it is an expression, influenced by both good times and bad. It is a rolling exhibit of an accomplishment exhausted by the obsticles of life, it is a display of character, art, and culture. Lowriders are built with time, patience, pride and most importantly....LOVE.
> Because lowriding is a movement, it has not gone out of "style" and never will. Lowriding will, as it has been, be a part of many generations. It is something that the whole family can not only enjoy, but be a part of.
> 
> ..::Kenny::..
> *





> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER+Nov 8 2008, 11:43 PM~12103018-->
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the feeling you get when you drive your hard work built pride and joy...
> 
> There are so many of us who get in our vehicles and drive from one place to the other, it could be to work, to school, to pick up or drop off our kids, or to go out with our friends… But, there are times when the drive is different, the traffic just isn't in the way, the engine is calm and smooth, the roads seem bump free, and when you open the window the air is as refreshing as a cold drink on a hot day. The temperature outside is perfect, you dont even need the air conditioner or heater. The right songs are on your radio as you cruise through lights that seem to stay green just for you. Nothing matters at that moment; freedom is in your hands in the form of a steering wheel (or switchbox) and the world around you is an art gallery, museum, and reality show all in one. You ride by just watching, wondering, and laughing to yourself about what you see.
> Relaxation is leaning back in your seat as the purr of the engine massages your feet. Different scents take you back to only the fondest of memories... I love driving... Cant wait to drive my low rider again!
> 
> ..::Kenny::..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GHOST RIDER_@Nov 8 2008, 11:58 PM~12103114
> *I read the rest of the post and I see I may have not completely answered the question What makes a car a lowrider... I have to say that it starts with 13's or 14's, juice and creativity. Some may agree and some may have a different idea, but if you look at the history of it, that is something all real lowrider cars have in common.
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

take that sentemental bullshit up outta here Buford!!!!!!!

a ***** gots to have a rider to lowride thats it.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 9 2008, 05:41 PM~12106828
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


What was all that mumbo-jumbo about?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 9 2008, 07:17 PM~12107669-->
> 
> 
> 
> take that sentemental bullshit up outta here Buford!!!!!!!
> 
> a ***** gots to have a rider to lowride thats it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go write a check...
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Nov 9 2008, 07:32 PM~12107838
> *What was all that mumbo-jumbo about?
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 9 2008, 10:53 PM~12109985
> *Go write a check...
> 
> :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by durty sanchez_@Nov 7 2008, 07:07 PM~12093343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MODS. PLEASE DELETE THIS CRAP FROM OUR THREAD. I FIND IT DEGRADING AND OFFENSIVE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2008, 08:13 PM~12093844
> *he doesnt like dumbasses and for the most part is usually right.... dont hate if
> *


NOT EVERYTHING HE SAYS IS RIGHT. HE JUST SPEAKS HIS MIND.. THAT'S ALLL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 7 2008, 10:38 PM~12095151
> *Damn!  I just commented about some shit that ain't got nothing to do with lowrid'n!  I'm trip'n!
> *


THAT AINT HARD TO DO IN THIS DAMN THREAD :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 8 2008, 12:27 PM~12098521
> *What up 187 what's good whitchu
> *


NUTHIN MUCH BIG DAWG.. JUST MAKIN LIKE BAKERMAN WITH THIS BREAD. FIN' TO MAKE IT STUPENDOUS FOR THE '09


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2008, 06:18 AM~12110975
> *MODS.  PLEASE DELETE THIS CRAP FROM OUR THREAD.  I FIND IT DEGRADING AND OFFENSIVE
> *


 PM system. Use it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 10 2008, 09:53 AM~12111312
> *PM system. Use it.
> *


I KNOW. I JUST WANTED TO POINT IT OUT TO ALL


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## durty sanchez

i want to appoligize to everyone in this topic i meant to harm or slander in anyway shape or form that pic was sent to me and my wife and i was just showing it to the lil groups once again i am sorry for posting it in here


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by durty sanchez_@Nov 10 2008, 12:57 PM~12112695
> *i want to appoligize to everyone in this topic i meant to harm or slander in anyway shape or form that pic was sent to me and my wife and i was just showing it to the lil groups  once again i am sorry for posting it in here
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Nov 9 2008, 11:36 PM~12110195-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read it , then say something intelligent on it!!! Home boy is right on the mark ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 10 2008, 06:26 AM~12110995
> *NOT EVERYTHING HE SAYS IS RIGHT.  HE JUST SPEAKS HIS MIND.. THAT'S ALLL
> *


:uh: Just PM your info to him next time...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2008, 03:31 PM~12092644
> *blacc neck full of keeloids!!!!
> 
> go kill your dinner then!!!!!....chico and the man build better shit than you!
> *


he has a house and you don't !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 9 2008, 07:17 PM~12107669
> *take that sentemental bullshit up outta here Buford!!!!!!!
> 
> a ***** gots to have a rider to lowride thats it.
> *


please get out this thread tamale boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

Black Ridas.. TTT!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 10 2008, 12:18 PM~12113336
> *Black Ridas.. TTT!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 






Flaked . one bad ass set-up and he's one of the best patterns on this coast!!!!!! BMH set-up. 187 needs to get with us to get on film and show what you city boys think you might know!!!!!!!!! There are all LIL members in the vid. they post every where..


----------



## Ese Caqui

Hell yeah


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Funds?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:01 PM~12114816
> *sup Funds?
> *


 Enjoying the night off...........I hate donuts!!!!!!!!..


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whats cracking


----------



## KadillakKing

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/291831/590...black_prez.html


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Nov 10 2008, 04:44 PM~12115832-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats cracking
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Masta!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-KadillakKing_@Nov 10 2008, 08:06 PM~12118196
> *http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/291831/590...black_prez.html
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 10 2008, 12:09 PM~12113258-->
> 
> 
> 
> he has a house and you don't !!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 10 2008, 03:01 PM~12114816
> *sup Funds?
> *


 wtf is this?? watermelons and doughnuts making peace now????? congratulations you guys now have a combined I.Q. of two!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 10 2008, 10:07 PM~12120271
> *wtf is this?? watermelons and doughnuts making peace now????? congratulations you guys now have a combined I.Q. of two!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 Ya two of the smartest!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 10 2008, 04:58 PM~12114781
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaked . one bad ass set-up and he's one of the best patterns on this coast!!!!!!  BMH set-up. 187 needs to get with us to get on film and show what you city boys think you might know!!!!!!!!!  There are all LIL members in the vid. they post every where..
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

regal could use some metal and titeness.. lotta shake-rattle-and roll while hopping


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:38 AM~12122268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADDEST MAN ON A STRANG EVER!!


----------



## 187PURE

DUBB CEE USED THE BEAT :biggrin: 

t91TrWXITyM&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 11 2008, 06:44 AM~12122290
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> regal could use some metal and titeness..  lotta shake-rattle-and roll while hopping
> *


That regal is flaked and a whole lot cleaner then your 4 door!!!!!!! Dana painted himself. that's why his name is flaked. and his undies are done too. He drives his shit every where at that.. NC , MD and around.. :cheesy: You should see his other patterns and car..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 11 2008, 09:27 AM~12122407
> *That regal is flaked and a whole lot cleaner then your 4 door!!!!!!! Dana painted himself. that's why his name is flaked. and his undies are done too. He drives his shit every where at that.. NC , MD and around.. :cheesy:  You should see his other patterns and car..
> *


STAY TUNED FOR MY FOE DOE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:07 AM~12122665
> *STAY TUNED FOR MY FOE DOE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12125935

you guys wanna contribute to the debate?


----------



## Tyrone

Anyone know what's up with Victor Smith ('Tangerine Dream' '58 Impala)? Or Junior Batts?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Don't forget homies, the Holidays are on us and G is still behind the wall....I'm gonna send him a card and visit him soon as I can this month or early next....if y'all wanna send him a card that would be cool.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres bitchass fundi at????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 11 2008, 10:57 PM~12132088
> *wheres bitchass fundi at????
> *


some of us work nights!!!!!!!!!! I'm on break and guess who I see posting useless BS... :uh: 

Make sure you write G a check for his canteen too. So he can get the Newport's and some new playing cards......... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 11 2008, 11:00 PM~12132111
> *some of us work nights!!!!!!!!!! I'm on break and guess who I see posting useless BS... :uh:
> 
> Make sure you write G a check for his canteen too. So he can get the Newport's and some new playing cards......... :biggrin:
> *


fucc you hot water bottle tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

don't you got some frosting to do???...get to it! and dont forget the sprinkles


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 11 2008, 11:12 PM~12132225
> *fucc you hot water bottle tits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> don't you got some frosting to do???...get to it! and dont forget the sprinkles
> *


Nope.. I bake and supervise 3 Mexicans that do the hard work..  Bout to quit though. shit not enough pay for the drive and what they want me to do.. I made more staying at home.. plus Indians bought the chain so you know what that means. Cheap stale shit again!!!!!!!!!! hours cut .... :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 11 2008, 11:30 PM~12132403
> *Nope.. I bake and supervise 3 Mexicans that do the hard work..  Bout to quit though. shit not enough pay for the drive and what they want me to do.. I made more staying at home.. plus Indians bought the chain so you know what that means. Cheap stale shit again!!!!!!!!!! hours cut .... :angry:
> *


i call bullshit pics of you baking doughnuts or it all just another one of your dreams like your cuz ragety ass nova


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 01:30 AM~12132403
> *Nope.. I bake and supervise 3 Mexicans that do the hard work..  Bout to quit though. shit not enough pay for the drive and what they want me to do.. I made more staying at home.. plus Indians bought the chain so you know what that means. Cheap stale shit again!!!!!!!!!! hours cut .... :angry:
> *


***** YOU KNOW YOU WAS A CASHIER, SERVIN UP COFFEE


----------



## 187PURE

GET YA BOP ON FELLAS :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h3j5BhS46U


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Nov 12 2008, 07:00 AM~12133558-->
> 
> 
> 
> i call bullshit pics of you baking doughnuts or it all just another one of your dreams like your cuz ragety ass nova
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 12 2008, 07:26 AM~12133687
> ****** YOU KNOW YOU WAS A CASHIER, SERVIN UP COFFEE
> *


Work is work.. I did that when no one would come in!!!!!! but my title is still the same. hence why i want to be out... I do everything and no pay like a full District manager.. I can not help they hire Kids and then depend on them fools.... either give me salary or else. I drive too far for BS money. Shit would not even pay for wear and tear on BMW .. Some times got to step back and use common sense.. and know when peeps are just using you for free..

My suspension (3)yr might be up so I'm trying to get back to Private duty. and be done working with people and make real money again. just waiting on the board of old ass nursing... :uh: 

Besides wife just got another raise and miss's me at night , taking care of our house. she hates house work and kids.. I don't mind being a full time house dad!!!! with allowance.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 01:03 PM~12135088
> *Work is work.. I did that when no one would come in!!!!!! but my title is still the same. hence why i want to be out... I do everything and no pay like a full District manager..  I can not help they hire Kids and then depend on them fools.... either give me salary or else. I drive too far for BS money. Shit would not even pay for wear and tear on BMW ..  Some times got to step back and use common sense.. and know when peeps are just using you for free..
> 
> My suspension (3)yr might be up so I'm trying to get back to Private duty. and be done working with people and make real money again. just waiting on the board of old ass nursing... :uh:
> 
> Besides wife just got another raise and miss's me at night , taking care of our house. she hates house work and kids.. I don't mind being a full time  house dad!!!! with allowance.. :biggrin:
> *


PIMPIN WIFEY HUH


----------



## lowpro85

:wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Nov 12 2008, 01:06 PM~12135114
> *:wave:  :wave: TTT
> *


YYYYOOO


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 11:03 AM~12135088
> *Work is work.. I did that when no one would come in!!!!!! but my title is still the same. hence why i want to be out... I do everything and no pay like a full District manager..  I can not help they hire Kids and then depend on them fools.... either give me salary or else. I drive too far for BS money. Shit would not even pay for wear and tear on BMW ..  Some times got to step back and use common sense.. and know when peeps are just using you for free..
> 
> My suspension (3)yr might be up so I'm trying to get back to Private duty. and be done working with people and make real money again. just waiting on the board of old ass nursing... :uh:
> 
> Besides wife just got another raise and miss's me at night , taking care of our house. she hates house work and kids.. I don't mind being a full time  house dad!!!! with allowance.. :biggrin:
> *


you claime that you made 50 k a year thats alot of money for washing dishes and pans and moping the floors


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 12 2008, 11:06 AM~12135111-->
> 
> 
> 
> PIMPIN WIFEY HUH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Na she a lazy house woman. Likes to work.. so let it be. running Joke in our club. I'm a house dad .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Nov 12 2008, 11:15 AM~12135194
> *you claime that you made 50 k a year thats alot of money for washing dishes and pans and moping the floors
> *


Yup . But not work having my fat tail fall out from doing everything... money is not worth my health.. I figure gas and wear and tear is not enough to keep driving 30miles one way.. You guys forget I stay out in the country!!!!! So all our jobs are in the city. we have to figure the cost of tires , gas , and time into a pay check. and it just was not worth my time and stress.. Plus driving store to store they did not get me a gas card or commercial account. :angry: 3rd shift too.. In actuality I could make more at the local pizza place at $7hr and drive 3 miles home every day..  yes it can be done. Me and the wife lived of a CNA salary for years before we finished school. $6.50hr and 5 kids.. You just have to know what to budget. I payed for 2 house's and bought the Ford cash out. never been on any Gov't help!!!!! Like I said money ain't everything Homie.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 11:31 AM~12135357
> *:cheesy:  Na she a lazy house woman. Likes to work.. so let it be. running Joke in our club. I'm a house dad .
> Yup . But not work having my fat tail fall out from doing everything... money is not worth my health.. I figure gas and wear and tear is not enough to keep driving 30miles one way.. You guys forget I stay out in the country!!!!! So all our jobs are in the city. we have to figure the cost of tires , gas , and time into a pay check. and it just was not worth my time and stress.. Plus driving store to store they did not get me a gas card or commercial account.  :angry:  3rd shift too.. In actuality I could make more at the local pizza place at $7hr and drive 3 miles home every day..   yes it can be done. Me and the wife lived of a CNA salary for years before we finished school. $6.50hr and 5 kids.. You just have to know what to budget. I payed for 2 house's and bought the Ford cash out. never been on any Gov't help!!!!! Like I said money ain't everything Homie.
> *


why dont you just open an auto shop up at your house and get your hustle on


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 12 2008, 11:40 AM~12135447
> *why dont you just open an auto shop up at your house and get your hustle on
> *


I would but you know , how the hook up thing goes. I'm still going to build garage just for me and dad. We need to get the Bike , kids , and car out our garages.. I want a 3 bay , one lift color matched , on the side a little away from the house .. I do side work all the time to keep our tax breaks up.. I just got to hit 4gs a year and it gets me 2gs to spend on the car and 3 for her... :biggrin: Plus I fought and fought and beat Child support so know that's a bill that's gone and my daughter is here with us full time. the court finally realized dads are here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

On another note . We got our Job cuts and City cuts this month... : Like i said these reps are running with our money since the Dems are coming into office. they are going to make it hard for all us Middle / poor peeps.. :uh: :uh: 

DSL closing -6000 jobs here
more dealerships are shutting down.. 400 plus
Schools just got put on chopping block along with a 4 day work week for some Local Gov't jobs... :uh: :uh: :uh: 

They are trying to make it hard for Obama!!!!!!! they must not know the Black famly has been put through more then that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 11:56 AM~12135620
> *On another note . We got our Job cuts and City cuts this month... :  Like i said these reps are running with our money since the Dems are coming into office. they are going to make it hard for all us Middle / poor peeps.. :uh:  :uh:
> 
> DSL closing -6000 jobs here
> more dealerships are shutting down.. 400 plus
> Schools just got put on chopping block along with a 4 day work week for some Local Gov't jobs... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> They are trying to make it hard for Obama!!!!!!! they must not know the Black famly has been put through more then that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


the more dealerships closing the more wore work out there for us.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 11 2008, 04:13 PM~12127656
> *Anyone know what's up with Victor Smith ('Tangerine Dream' '58 Impala)? Or Junior Batts?
> *


why................


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wheres hot water bottle tits at?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 12 2008, 12:01 PM~12135682
> *the more dealerships closing the more wore work out there for us.
> *


 ya but on the side note. makes *****'s cheap too!!!!!!!!!!! 

Don't you have a check to write Cren.. I told you to get off the I-phone and sale more Oranges off cart #5 do I need to go out there and handle biz!!!!!!!!!! get my money right fool. Your short again this week!!!!! Your gal is too!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 01:39 PM~12136651
> *wheres hot water bottle tits at?
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 12 2008, 02:48 PM~12137201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 01:39 PM~12136651
> *wheres hot water bottle tits at?
> *







:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 02:16 PM~12136928
> *  ya but on the side note. makes *****'s cheap too!!!!!!!!!!!
> :
> *


some people dont have it i hook them up but the ones that do have it thats the price you dont like it go some where else.i plug a tire for free today.a single mom who just getting by.it all comes back


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 12 2008, 03:24 PM~12137501
> *some people dont have it i hook them up but the ones that do have it thats the price you dont like it go some where else.i plug a tire for free today.a single mom  who just getting by.it all comes back
> *


ya that i will do and I change tires for free on peeps that need it. I'm talking about those that have a M class , $3 worth of gas in it and wonder why it does not feel right to drive around on 87 octane , and 4 ball tires.. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 12 2008, 02:48 PM~12137201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i'm geti'n ready to write some checcs!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 got my new seat in!!!!!!!!!


The ass master..2000 now I don't have to walk like a old man after church....






















Upgrade!!!!!!!! that's my practice set at home. i have a 20 I play at Church.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 04:17 PM~12137879
> *:0  got my new seat in!!!!!!!!!
> The ass master..2000 now I don't have to walk like a old man after church....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade!!!!!!!! that's my practice set at home. i have a 20 I play at Church.. :biggrin:
> *


flip that shit on craigslist so you can have some money for the rider stupid :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 04:19 PM~12137898
> *flip that shit on craigslist so you can have some money for the rider stupid :uh:
> *


 :uh: no fool. Gods first!!!!!!!!!!! And I love to play.. i just dropped $400 on that seat.... You see I do other things too.. car not going to get me to Heaven............ :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 04:19 PM~12137898
> *flip that shit on craigslist so you can have some money for the rider stupid :uh:
> *


My sticks , 3 drum sets , are worth more then your car fool!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: Now don't come up short tonight fool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Nov 12 2008, 04:21 PM~12137914-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  no fool. Gods first!!!!!!!!!!!  And I love to play.. i just dropped $400 on that seat.... You see I do other things too.. car not going to get me to Heaven............ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell god to help you build your rider!!!! thats what wrong with y'all weenies...aint never focused d or disciplined about your cars!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 04:28 PM~12137960
> *My sticks , 3 drum sets , are worth more then your car fool!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  Now don't come up short tonight fool!!!!!!!!!
> *


now foo...i play the drums too so i know how much stuff cost....u aint neil peart :uh: come up short tonight on what?.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 04:35 PM~12138005
> *tell god to help you build your rider!!!! thats what wrong with y'all weenies...aint never focused d or disciplined about your cars!!!!!!!!!
> now foo...i play the drums too so i know how much stuff cost....u aint neil peart :uh: come up short tonight on what?.....
> *


My orange cart money!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: i don't wana have to teach you a lesson in front of the other cart vendors but i will. My hand is strong!!!!!!!!!! You better not run when i pull up on you either!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

No , I'm Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

http://www.ragtoproy.com
:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 12 2008, 01:06 PM~12136373
> *why................
> *


They're Black lowriders that have made a name for themselves in the hopping arena and show arena. Last I heard about Victor Smith he was working with Bowtie Connection.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 12 2008, 06:43 PM~12139280
> *They're Black lowriders that have made a name for themselves in the hopping arena and show arena. Last I heard about Victor Smith he was working with Bowtie Connection.
> *


this foo actually explained himself lol :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 07:38 PM~12139853
> *this foo actually explained himself lol :uh:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 07:40 PM~12139868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will you take your forrest whitaker lookin' ass on up outta here please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 07:50 PM~12139985
> *will you take your forrest whitaker lookin' ass on up outta here please!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Fool what have you done in this thread!!!!!! take a look before you open your fat mouth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 07:56 PM~12140061
> *Fool what have you done in this thread!!!!!! take a look before you open your fat mouth!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I was one of the main ones who established it and broke it down so everybody could understand the impact black Lowriding has made along with it's history. Better checc my records goofus!!!!!!!!!

and wtf have u done?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 08:17 PM~12140258
> *and wtf have u done?
> *



1. who are you to tell us of our history...... You so called ***** Ologist kill me..
2. Go start a brown pride topic !!!!!!.
3. To answer your ? not to much . been clowning but , I also sit back and listen to what some these old ass , bald spot having , sandal wearing old men got to say...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 08:29 PM~12140396
> *1. who are you to tell us of our history...... You so called ***** Ologist kill me..
> 2. Go start a brown pride topic !!!!!!.
> 3. To answer your ? not to much . been clowning but , I also sit back and listen to what some these old ass , bald spot having , sandal wearing old men got to say...
> *


what you mean "our" history???? your country biscuits and sausage tits azz just came down from the hills of NC 5 years ago!!!... 

you outta start a brown pride topic or a white one as much as i see you high'sidin' wit'em!!!!!!!!!!

and i dont know why u listen to wendell? did he hook u up yet???....NO!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 08:48 PM~12140609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 07:48 PM~12140609
> *what you mean "our" history???? your country biscuits and sausage tits azz just came down from the hills of NC 5 years ago!!!...
> 
> you outta start a brown pride topic or a white one as much as i see you high'sidin' wit'em!!!!!!!!!!
> and i dont know why u listen to wendell? did he hook u up yet???....NO!
> *



DAMN CF LIKE THAT AND THAT PIC COMMENT TOO??? YOUR TRUE COLORS COME OUT IN THIS THREAD ONLY??


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 06:19 PM~12137898
> *flip that shit on craigslist so you can have some money for the rider stupid :uh:
> *


You wild cuzz!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 10:48 PM~12140609
> *what you mean "our" history???? your country biscuits and sausage tits azz just came down from the hills of NC 5 years ago!!!...
> 
> you outta start a brown pride topic or a white one as much as i see you high'sidin' wit'em!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and i dont know why u listen to wendell? did he hook u up yet???....NO!
> *



****** said High Sidin! :roflmao: :roflmao: That's what my plates read HI-SIDN :0 *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 09:41 PM~12141310
> *DAMN CF LIKE THAT AND THAT PIC COMMENT TOO??? YOUR TRUE COLORS COME OUT IN THIS THREAD ONLY??
> *


will u get off my ass please detective!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 09:15 PM~12141689
> *will u get off my ass please detective!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOW I KNOW


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 10:17 PM~12141707
> *NOW I KNOW
> *


write a book about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 09:19 PM~12141729
> *write a book about it!!!!!!!!
> *



NA, NOT WORTH MY TIME ILL JUST SAY FUCK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 12 2008, 10:21 PM~12141759
> *NA, NOT WORTH MY TIME ILL JUST SAY FUCK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY
> *


thought so!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 09:47 PM~12142065
> *thought so!!!!!!!!!
> *



YEAH...YEAH...YEAH :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@ Nov 13 2008, 4:47 aM~12142065
> *My first vid.. shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nosad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

G0w3gjpFjV8 


:uh: some bad black lowrideing .. burn out and drive fats down a crowed road on 13 wires and juice. ya they pretty smart !!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12138321
> *My orange cart money!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:  i don't wana have to teach you a lesson in front of the other cart vendors but i will. My hand is strong!!!!!!!!!! You better not run when i pull up on you either!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 12 2008, 10:29 PM~12140396
> *1. who are you to tell us of our history...... You so called ***** Ologist kill me..
> 2. Go start a brown pride topic !!!!!!.
> 3. To answer your ? not to much . been clowning but , I also sit back and listen to what some these old ass , bald spot having , sandal wearing old men got to say...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS FOOL'S ON A ROLL.. YOU SURE YOU AINT GOT SCOTTY GHOST WRITING SOME OF THESE JOKES FOR YOU??


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 08:00 AM~12143982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THIS FOOL'S ON A ROLL..  YOU SURE YOU AINT GOT SCOTTY GHOST WRITING SOME OF THESE JOKES FOR YOU??
> *


fundi must of not ate his box of doughnuts today and his blood sugar went low but it is funny though :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 07:38 PM~12139853
> *this foo actually explained himself lol :uh:
> *


Well, do you have an answer to my question?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2008, 08:48 PM~12140609
> *what you mean "our" history???? your country biscuits and sausage tits azz just came down from the hills of NC 5 years ago!!!...
> 
> you outta start a brown pride topic or a white one as much as i see you high'sidin' wit'em!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and i dont know why u listen to wendell? did he hook u up yet???....NO!
> *


that's right "our history" you tortilla flats border jumper! go start a thread "Mexicans that want to be Black who worship inmates"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441624


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 10:15 AM~12144996
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441624
> *


 :roflmao: That's out of line! :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 13 2008, 10:29 AM~12145131
> *:roflmao: That's out of line!  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 13 2008, 09:32 AM~12144624
> *fundi must of not ate his box of doughnuts today and his blood sugar went low but it is funny though :biggrin:
> *


 Na I would put Cren on blast but I won't. he did leave me out there to hang when i needed him at the time.. And I had his back. But that fool fled and ran when I needed him to stand his ground and take fire like a I did for him!!!!!!!!! :angry: Plus My friends been waiting for his punk ass to call her . That fool talks this and that about how he meets BBBF's and I give him 2 flight attendants going out there from RDU and Bitch's out.... :roflmao: 

If you must know Cren . Double V wrote me when you bitched out!!!!!!!!!!!! And he was not even involved in the conflict!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 13 2008, 10:34 AM~12145186
> *Na I would put Cren on blast but I won't. he did leave me out there to hang when i needed him at the time.. And I had his back. But that fool fled and ran when I needed him to stand his ground and take fire like a I did for him!!!!!!!!! :angry:  Plus My friends been waiting for his punk ass to call her . That fool talks this and that about how he meets BBBF's and I give him 2 flight attendants going out there from RDU and Bitch's out.... :roflmao:
> 
> If you must know Cren . Double V wrote me when you bitched out!!!!!!!!!!!! And he was not even involved in the conflict!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 10:35 AM~12145199
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 10:15 AM~12144996
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441624
> *


thats ashame when your own race doesnt want you


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS A S N CAR?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 13 2008, 11:17 AM~12145651
> *THATS A S N CAR?? :uh:  :uh:
> *


nope!!!! I just like the lockup for some reason!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 01:17 PM~12145663
> *nope!!!!  I just like the lockup for some reason!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 12:08 PM~12144940
> *that's right "our history" you tortilla flats border jumper! go start a thread "Mexicans that want to be Black who worship inmates"!!!!!!!!!
> *


I THOUGHT CRENSHAW WAS OF SOME OTHER HISPANIC DESCENT/NOT MEXICAN :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 13 2008, 11:36 AM~12144663
> *Well, do you have an answer to my question?
> *


FOOL DON'T YOU SUPPOSED TO BE AT WORK RIGHT NOW??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 10:08 AM~12144940
> *that's right "our history" you tortilla flats border jumper! go start a thread "Mexicans that want to be Black who worship inmates"!!!!!!!!!
> *


bitch you aint black...u just came out reversed-albino....a WHITE-BLACK!!!!...thats only thing that connects your old whitman mayo ass to this topic so fucc you!!!!!!! mccain voter 


> _Originally posted by candimann+Nov 13 2008, 10:34 AM~12145186-->
> 
> 
> 
> Na I would put Cren on blast but I won't. he did leave me out there to hang when i needed him at the time.. And I had his back. But that fool fled and ran when I needed him to stand his ground and take fire like a I did for him!!!!!!!!! :angry:  Plus My friends been waiting for his punk ass to call her . That fool talks this and that about how he meets BBBF's and I give him 2 flight attendants going out there from RDU and Bitch's out.... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> If you must know Cren . Double V wrote me when you bitched out!!!!!!!!!!!! And he was not even involved in the conflict!!!!!!!! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you talking about snufillufficus? 2 flight attendents!!!..please...those aint no flight attendents. ....and what did Larry Elders write you about??? mark'ass
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:26 AM~12145779
> *I THOUGHT CRENSHAW WAS OF SOME OTHER HISPANIC DESCENT/NOT MEXICAN  :dunno:
> *


u though right


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 10:15 AM~12144996
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441624
> *


YOU GOT JOKES PUERCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

wow :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 13 2008, 09:36 AM~12144663
> *Well, do you have an answer to my question?
> *


Yes sir, I happen to have one. It's....who cares!!!...but on tha real....

I used to care, but then I saw older homies like them move on in the game for whatever reason they got...they might come bacc...who knows..but I concern myself with what y'all and my homies are doing cuz this is your time. look how old we are TJ...10 year olds today in 2018 will be 20 wondering about what you guys have done. It's your time now. I've learned enough about the past and now I'm eager to get involved with the future!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 11:13 AM~12145618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S GOOD WITCHA DUUURTY?? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

LAC IS HEADED TO THE INTERIOR SHOP IN A FEW WEEKS. SHOULD I REDO IT IN YAY-YO OR GET IT WITH PIPING?


----------



## 187PURE

MY HOMIE WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THIS NEW STATE-OF-THE-ART CHROME SPRAY THAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE BETTER THAN TRADITIONAL CHROMING. HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS HEARD OF THIS?


----------



## 187PURE

YO HERE'S AN OFF-BEAT QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS: I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW, AND THEY'RE DISCUSSING ELECTRICITY. WHY IS "BLACK" THE COLOR CODE FOR "NEGATIVE" :0 ... HMMMMMM :scrutinize:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 13 2008, 12:10 PM~12146224-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GOT JOKES PUERCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm speechless.... :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 01:45 PM~12147099
> *MY HOMIE WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THIS NEW STATE-OF-THE-ART CHROME SPRAY THAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE BETTER THAN TRADITIONAL CHROMING.  HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS HEARD OF THIS?
> *


Yes I had a card from a guy that does it. not just chrome they can color and do anything with any color or pattern. PayFred and I met the guy at a show. crazy. you can hit it with hammers and stone and it will not chip or flake. It also looks like 4 layers of candi ....  You can do any part or thing..


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 01:45 PM~12147099
> *MY HOMIE WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THIS NEW STATE-OF-THE-ART CHROME SPRAY THAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE BETTER THAN TRADITIONAL CHROMING.  HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS HEARD OF THIS?
> *



Yea I heard of it. Suppose to be some tuff stuff. I'll do some research and get back at my Black Brotha. One Luv..


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 13 2008, 01:57 PM~12147226
> *I'm speechless.... :0
> Yes I had a card from a guy that does it. not just chrome they can color and do anything with any color or pattern. PayFred and I met the guy at a show. crazy. you can hit it with hammers and stone and it will not chip or flake. It also looks like 4  layers of candi ....   You can do any part or thing..
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 13 2008, 03:58 PM~12147240
> *Yea I heard of it. Suppose to be some tuff stuff. I'll do some research and get back at my Black Brotha. One Luv..
> *


YEAH GOOD LOOKING. GET THE PRICE TOO. IF IT'S ALL GOOD, HELL, I'LL PAY A WELDER TO WRAP ME SOME ARMS AND I'LL CHROME 'EM MY DAMN SELF


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 01:56 PM~12147225
> *YO HERE'S AN OFF-BEAT QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS:  I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW, AND THEY'RE DISCUSSING ELECTRICITY.  WHY IS "BLACK" THE COLOR CODE FOR "NEGATIVE" :0 ...  HMMMMMM :scrutinize:
> *



Cuzz dats the way Black iz portrayed in society. Look up the definition for White and then the definition for Black. You'll C.....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 02:10 PM~12146224
> *YOU GOT JOKES PUERCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUBBV GOT TOO MUCH TIME ON HIS HANDS DAWG


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 01:32 PM~12146979
> *LAC IS HEADED TO THE INTERIOR SHOP IN A FEW WEEKS.  SHOULD I REDO IT IN YAY-YO OR GET IT WITH PIPING?
> *



what color's your Lac.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 13 2008, 04:02 PM~12147283
> *Cuzz dats the way Black iz portrayed in society. Look up the definition for White and then the definition for Black. You'll C.....
> *


_Malcom X.._

GLAD WE GOT POSITIVE WHITE'S LIKE MY HOMIE TONE LOCO :thumbsup: 

FUNDI.. POSITIVE WHITE? :scrutinize:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:05 PM~12147305
> *Malcom X..
> 
> GLAD WE GOT POSITIVE WHITE'S LIKE MY HOMIE TONE LOCO :thumbsup:
> 
> FUNDI.. POSITIVE WHITE? :scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 13 2008, 04:03 PM~12147292
> *what color's your Lac.
> *


THE BABY BLUE METALIC ONE THAT THESE ****** HAD FOR BREAKFAST AND BARFED. I GOT SOMETHIN FOR THEY ASS THOUGH IN '09


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:07 PM~12147323
> *THE BABY BLUE METALIC ONE THAT THESE ****** HAD FOR BREAKFAST AND BARFED.  I GOT SOMETHIN FOR THEY ASS THOUGH IN '09
> *


 :uh: you going to finally pay your phone bill and baby mama!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 13 2008, 04:03 PM~12147292
> *what color's your Lac.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 13 2008, 04:10 PM~12147357
> *:uh:  you going to finally pay your phone bill and baby mama!!!!!!!
> *


BOTH ARE PAID OFF


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:05 PM~12147305
> *Malcom X..
> 
> GLAD WE GOT POSITIVE WHITE'S LIKE MY HOMIE TONE LOCO :thumbsup:
> 
> FUNDI.. POSITIVE WHITE? :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:07 PM~12147323
> *THE BABY BLUE METALIC ONE THAT THESE ****** HAD FOR BREAKFAST AND BARFED.  I GOT SOMETHIN FOR THEY ASS THOUGH IN '09
> *



You should do a blue NT with some white. Dat would be fresh


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 13 2008, 04:35 PM~12147613
> *You should do a blue NT with some white. Dat would be fresh
> *


NAW.. AINT NUTHIN LIKE THAT WHITE GUT. BUT I HAVE'NT MADE UP MY MIND ABOUT THE BABY BLUE PIPING


----------



## pitbull166

Whats good brothas


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:42 PM~12147694
> *NAW.. AINT NUTHIN LIKE THAT WHITE GUT.  BUT I HAVE'NT MADE UP MY MIND ABOUT THE BABY BLUE PIPING
> *



Since you like the white, go wit da blue pippin' for contrast purposes. One Luv.. TTT for all my Black Riders.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 11:52 AM~12146057
> *bitch you aint black...u just came out reversed-albino....a WHITE-BLACK!!!!...thats only thing that connects your old whitman mayo ass to this topic so fucc you!!!!!!! mccain voter
> wtf are you talking about snufillufficus? 2 flight attendents!!!..please...those aint no flight attendents. ....and what did Larry Elders write you about??? mark'ass
> u though right
> *


I didn't vote for McCain beandip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:15 PM~12147417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the Jam! Ladies love that when I roll up in the rag bumpin that!!

the guy kneelin down..look like he throwin up the "C"... :biggrin: 



Wutz up Black Folks!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 13 2008, 05:32 PM~12148196
> *Thats the Jam! Ladies love that when I roll up in the rag bumpin that!!
> 
> the guy kneelin down..look like he throwin up the "C"... :biggrin:
> Wutz up Black Folks!!
> *


LOL I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING. AND YO, MAKE SURE YOU'RE JAMMING THE OLD VERSION, NOT THE NEW ONE WHERE HE START OFF TALKIN AND SHIT


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

MY PENDLETON IS TRUE BLUE


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 13 2008, 04:32 PM~12148196
> *Thats the Jam! Ladies love that when I roll up in the rag bumpin that!!
> 
> the guy kneelin down..look like he throwin up the "C"... :biggrin:
> Wutz up Black Folks!!
> *


That's what I said! :biggrin: The homie on the ground set trippin' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 13 2008, 01:32 PM~12146979-->
> 
> 
> 
> LAC IS HEADED TO THE INTERIOR SHOP IN A FEW WEEKS.  SHOULD I REDO IT IN YAY-YO OR GET IT WITH PIPING?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither. Both are played out. Sticc to one color like steel blue suede and leather with royal blue carpet. Don't forget the nardi and the matching seat belt.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 13 2008, 01:45 PM~12147099
> *MY HOMIE WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THIS NEW STATE-OF-THE-ART CHROME SPRAY THAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE BETTER THAN TRADITIONAL CHROMING.  HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS HEARD OF THIS?
> *


I's not new and NOTHING beats show quality triple plating....or just chrome plating in general. trust me, if been around all this, spent money on it and done my homework. It's cool for little plastic shit like engine parts but thats it.
Alsa started it...
http://www.alsacorp.com/products/chromefx/...fx_prodinfo.htm


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 12:10 PM~12146224
> *YOU GOT JOKES PUERCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Aww, Hell naw! :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

To the homie 187 :biggrin: Gang banging from your neck of the woods  
classic shit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ay fundi why u and wendell making peace now like some busters???? he's still clownin' u in pm!!!!!!!!!!!did you two losers finally get together and pool ur cheese on a rider yet or sumthin?????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and wheres my homie anteazy and dirt or Luigi at?? 

ay tyrone...u sell that jalopee yet?

ay trudawg....u still duccin' the internet cops...

and 187...u still waiting till april??? ahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

str8 soap opera in here!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Hell yea, LIL sure as hell aint worth losing my job over. I aint trying to be frying donoughts!
Plus a ****** work two jobs, and go to school full-time. Shit's kicking my ass but it'll pay off


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 13 2008, 06:43 PM~12149795
> *Hell yea, LIL sure as hell aint worth losing my job over. I aint trying to be frying donoughts!
> Plus a ****** work two jobs, and go to school full-time. Shit's kicking my ass but it'll pay off
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

LUNATICS NYC CC


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 08:29 PM~12149675
> *ay fundi why u and wendell making peace now like some busters???? he's still clownin' u in pm!!!!!!!!!!!did you two losers finally get together and pool ur cheese on a rider yet or sumthin?????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and Right here G!
> 
> Me and a whole bunch of homies! What up TRoy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

That's what's up right there!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 06:29 PM~12149675
> *ay fundi why u and wendell making peace now like some busters???? he's still clownin' u in pm!!!!!!!!!!!did you two losers finally get together and pool ur cheese on a rider yet or sumthin?????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and wheres my homie anteazy and dirt or Luigi at??
> 
> ay tyrone...u sell that jalopee yet?
> 
> ay trudawg....u still duccin' the internet cops...
> 
> and 187...u still waiting till april??? ahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> str8 soap opera in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You (of all people) are calling this topic a soap-opera? :uh: You're the star of the show. I reply to this only when I have something significant to add, there's something of interest posted, or someone calls out my name. Other than that, I don't mess with this topic.

'Anteazy' is the only one adding anything (pictures) significant to this topic. Other than him, this topic is filled with foolish jibberish. It's cool to joke, but lets get/see some real Black lowriding in this topic.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lol, ****** post up then! Word on the street is u got a few gigabytes of pics you been hold'n back on


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 13 2008, 10:16 PM~12152554
> *Lol, ****** post up then! Word on the street is u got a few gigabytes of pics you been hold'n back on
> *


Who?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Nov 13 2008, 09:53 PM~12152202-->
> 
> 
> 
> You (of all people) are calling this topic a soap-opera?  :uh:  You're the star of the show. I reply to this only when I have something significant to add, there's something of interest posted, or someone calls out my name. Other than that, I don't mess with this topic.
> 
> 'Anteazy' is the only one adding anything (pictures) significant to this topic. Other than him, this topic is filled with foolish jibberish. It's cool to joke, but lets get/see some real Black lowriding in this topic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Nov 13 2008, 10:16 PM~12152554
> *Lol, ****** post up then! Word on the street is u got a few gigabytes of pics you been hold'n back on
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 13 2008, 10:30 PM~12152736
> *Who?
> *


what are you...a freakin' owl???


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 11:58 PM~12153448
> *what are you...a freakin' owl???
> *


 :angry: Alright, man. Whatever. I'm done.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 13 2008, 11:58 PM~12153448-->
> 
> 
> 
> what are you...a freakin' owl???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 1972, 11:58 PM~12153448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 you where a fat baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@ Oct 1960, 2:01 AM~12153465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 you where ruff back in the day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 13 2008, 09:53 PM~12152202
> *You (of all people) are calling this topic a soap-opera?  :uh:  You're the star of the show. I reply to this only when I have something significant to add, there's something of interest posted, or someone calls out my name. Other than that, I don't mess with this topic.
> 
> 'Anteazy' is the only one adding anything (pictures) significant to this topic. Other than him, this topic is filled with foolish jibberish. It's cool to joke, but lets get/see some real Black lowriding in this topic.
> *


foo you just mad cause I called the tyronemmobile a jalopee!!!!! at least I'v contributed some significance to this topic!!!!!! what u need to do is geta camera OR scanner and post some them pics u sit'n on. stop buying jap LRM for 2 months...thats ur scanner right there! :biggrin: u can get it used on craigslist in the electronics section!

antdogg....thats like the only foo in here ridin' thats why!!!....wendell is playing the house neeg-roll, Buford's over there frying donuts and squirrel meat, Trudawg is scared of bossman, Luigi is too high on dat loveleaf to operate the computer, I'm still building, Dirt is too old to know how to work the computer, 187...no comment on that foo and big swanga is pissed off!!!! 

so that leaves you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

WTF is that?! How do you quote something I never posted? :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 12:06 AM~12153492
> *:0  you where ruff back in the day!!!!!!!!!
> *


 pops was workin that uppercut


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 14 2008, 12:10 AM~12153513
> *WTF is that?! How do you quote something I never posted?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2008, 12:09 AM~12153504
> *foo you just mad cause I called the tyronemmobile a jalopee!!!!!  at least I'v contributed some significance to this topic!!!!!! what u need to do is geta camera OR scanner and post some them pics u sit'n on. stop buying jap LRM for 2 months...thats ur scanner right there! :biggrin: u can get it used on craigslist in the electronics section!
> 
> antdogg....thats like the only foo in here ridin' thats why!!!....wendell is playing the house neeg-roll, Buford's over there frying donuts and squirrel meat, Trudawg is scared of bossman, Luigi is too high on dat loveleaf to operate the computer, I'm still building, Dirt is too old to know how to work the computer, 187...no comment on that foo and big swanga is pissed off!!!!
> 
> so that leaves you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I don't care at all what you call my car. I need to get a camera or scanner? You live in the "Mecca" of lowriding. Worst off, you screenname is 'Crenshaw's Finest'. Well, shouldn't you post pictures of what happening on Crenshaw Boulevard?

Y'all can have this topic. I'm cool on it. I need to use my time more wisely. I have business I need to be taking care of.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@ Dec 1994, 1:15 AM~12153513
> *You know a ***** need a fade cut tonight . MC hammer at the club and my gals fixing my pants right now. along with polishing the Eal skin gold tips..
> *


 
:roflmao: damn I had to dig that one up....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 14 2008, 12:16 AM~12153559
> *I don't care at all what you call my car. I need to get a camera or scanner? You live in the "Mecca" of lowriding. Worst off, you screenname is 'Crenshaw's Finest'. Well, shouldn't you post pictures of what happening on Crenshaw Boulevard?
> 
> Y'all can have this topic. I'm cool on it. I need to use my time more wisely. I have business I need to be taking care of.
> *


I don't want you in here no more. Bye.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 14 2008, 12:16 AM~12153559
> *I don't care at all what you call my car.
> *


 A turd with wires... :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@ Aug 10 1968, 10:09 PM~12113258
> *So I heard this new BEE Gees song. I bet 187 and Tyrone would love to hit the disco up tonight. PM a *****. I got my Pinto clean and a new pair of chucks to go with my corduroy pants..
> *



:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 06:29 PM~12149675
> *ay fundi why u and wendell making peace now like some busters???? he's still clownin' u in pm!!!!!!!!!!!did you two losers finally get together and pool ur cheese on a rider yet or sumthin?????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and wheres my homie anteazy and dirt or Luigi at??
> 
> ay tyrone...u sell that jalopee yet?
> 
> ay trudawg....u still duccin' the internet cops...
> 
> and 187...u still waiting till april??? ahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> str8 soap opera in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STOP LYING I HAVEN'T CLOWNED HIM BY P.M.'ING YOU!!! YOU RED EYED DIRT DEMON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2008, 12:09 AM~12153504
> *foo you just mad cause I called the tyronemmobile a jalopee!!!!!  at least I'v contributed some significance to this topic!!!!!! what u need to do is geta camera OR scanner and post some them pics u sit'n on. stop buying jap LRM for 2 months...thats ur scanner right there! :biggrin: u can get it used on craigslist in the electronics section!
> 
> antdogg....thats like the only foo in here ridin' thats why!!!....wendell is playing the house neeg-roll, Buford's over there frying donuts and squirrel meat, Trudawg is scared of bossman, Luigi is too high on dat loveleaf to operate the computer, I'm still building, Dirt is too old to know how to work the computer, 187...no comment on that foo and big swanga is pissed off!!!!
> 
> so that leaves you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


get out *******!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@ DEC 14 1989, 12:32 AM~12153629
> *Anybody hear that new Dr Dre album he went solo... the Cronic...
> *



:0


----------



## Eazy

*Y'all clownin' in here! :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

good no dumb ass wanna be mexicans in here!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@ Jan 14 1987, 12:35 AM~12153640
> *I'm a OG black lowrider..
> *



:0


----------



## Eazy

All y'all some silly muhthafuccas......all y'all! :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 02:36 AM~12153646
> *:0
> *


Stop it :roflmao: :roflmao: Man I'm at work buggin the fucc up!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got to go to bed you guys are funny.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: almost 3am here.. sucks to be off and stay up like I'm working... :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@ Aug 14 1986, 12:36 AM~12153647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

gonna have some good shop pics for you guys next week!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 02:41 AM~12153659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's this shit you put up here! i can't see it on this work computer!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 14 2008, 12:41 AM~12153661-->
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have some good shop pics for you guys next week!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You going to be posing or what... Do you even know what a tool is!!!!!!!
> :cheesy: Ole uppity ass!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 12:42 AM~12153667
> *What's this shit you put up here! i can't see it on this work computer!
> *


Beat street subway battle dance off... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 02:46 AM~12153688
> *You going to be posing or what... Do you even know what a tool is!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  Ole uppity ass!!!!!!!!
> Beat street subway battle dance off... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2008, 02:41 AM~12153661
> *gonna have some good shop pics for you guys next week!!!!!
> *


I'll be looking for'em loc


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 14 2008, 12:32 AM~12153629-->
> 
> 
> 
> STOP LYING I HAVEN'T CLOWNED HIM BY P.M.'ING YOU!!!  YOU RED EYED DIRT DEMON!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf u doing on here at this time u old muthafucca!!!!!!!!! Stephanie musta took the rugrats tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 14 2008, 12:35 AM~12153642
> *good no dumb ass wanna be mexicans in here!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought i wanted to be blacc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 12:38 AM~12153653
> *I got to go to bed you guys are funny..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: almost 3am here.. sucks to be off and stay up like I'm working... :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah u do that...fat benson....u gotta get up early so u can pull them eggs out them birds asses in the farmhouse so u can cook u some breakfast!!! dont forget to milk the cows!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 12:46 AM~12153688
> *You going to be posing or what... Do you even know what a tool is!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  Ole uppity ass!!!!!!!!
> Beat street subway battle dance off... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fundi clownin'!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got Mexicans to milk the goats and get eggs.  

I got to make my self go to bed i hate being off. fucks my sced up!!!!!! 8pm- 4am. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm hitt'n the sacc too...rest in peace my niggs!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 12:46 AM~12153688
> *You going to be posing or what... Do you even know what a tool is!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  Ole uppity ass!!!!!!!!
> Beat street subway battle dance off... :biggrin:
> *


what did I tell you about acting stupid!!!!! man didn't you read what I wrote the other day???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2008, 12:59 AM~12153742
> *I'm hitt'n the sacc too...rest in peace my niggs!
> *


It's only like Midnight.. Make sure you take your tums ( Mexican food) and sit up so you don't snore like a damn bear... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2008, 12:59 AM~12153742
> *I'm hitt'n the sacc too...rest in peace my niggs!
> *


mow my lawn ******!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2008, 01:06 AM~12153761
> *what did I tell you about acting stupid!!!!!  man didn't you read what I wrote the other day???
> *


night Wendell.. Got to have some fun!!!!!!!!! Go take your Viagra and put your white woman to bed the right way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 01:08 AM~12153769
> *night Wendell.. Got to have some fun!!!!!!!!! Go take your Viagra and put your white woman to bed the right way!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOUR DADDY!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 5 1974, 01:14 pM~12153789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF Ryders.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatitdo homies! Friday couldn't come soon enough for me!!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What up Tru? Are yo going to the the spirit picnic this weekend?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2008, 02:17 PM~12145663
> *nope!!!!  I just like the lockup for some reason!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it looks like them down 4 life cars in kc lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Yall foolz was up late last nite :biggrin: Shoulda been watching the Wu-Tang show on BET


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 14 2008, 12:04 PM~12155623
> *Yall foolz was up late last nite  :biggrin: Shoulda been watching the Wu-Tang show on BET
> *


Fucc!!!!!! I missed it!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I thought you guys only listened to E-40 and other BS west coast stuff.. :0


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS HATNIN' FOLKS.......... *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 11:57 AM~12156174
> *I thought you guys only listened to E-40 and other BS west coast stuff.. :0
> *


 :no: :nono:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 14 2008, 11:14 AM~12156327
> *:no:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

how y'all post the video like that?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

"I bomb atomically, Socrate's, philosophies and hypothesis
can't define how I be dropping these. Mockeries, lyrically perform armed robbery
Flee with the lottery, possibly they spotted me......


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 12:27 PM~12156480
> *how y'all post the video like that?
> *


youtube (the movie code goes here) [/youtube
put brackets around the word "youtube"


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 14 2008, 01:27 PM~12156483
> *"I bomb atomically, Socrate's, philosophies and hypothesis
> can't define how I be dropping these. Mockeries, lyrically perform armed robbery
> Flee with the lottery, possibly they spotted me......
> *


 on some other shit though, Troy you know! " When gats reveal they caps get peeled and that s the deal, fucc they bitch ass, THey switch fast ****** that lac the real, when my slug burst, G-Rap be aiming at ya mug first, ****** a blood thirst lets see who get blood worst......." :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 14 2008, 01:29 PM~12156510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

Wu was the shit back in high-school!! I remember bangin that tape non stop!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+ July 4 1989, 11:27 AM~12156480-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY_@Nov 25 184 BC , 11:27 AM~12156483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn your old!!!!!!!!!!





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 01:42 PM~12156622
> *:0
> :0  damn your old!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


184 BC LOL!!!! you a fool!!!! I'm only 24!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@ Jan 14 1989, 11:37 AM~12156570
> *Wu was the shit back in high-school!! I remember bangin that tape non stop!
> I can still do a mean windmill too!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 11:46 AM~12156667
> *184 BC LOL!!!! you a fool!!!!  I'm only 24!
> *


damn I feel as old as Scotty!!!!!!!! you ain't even got grey arm hairs yet....... :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 12:32 PM~12156530
> * on  some other shit though, Troy you know! " When gats reveal they caps get peeled and that s the deal, fucc they bitch ass, THey switch fast ****** that lac the real, when my slug burst, G-Rap be aiming at ya mug first, ****** a blood thirst lets see who get blood worst......." :biggrin:
> *


Oh you on that Mobb Deep now huh  You know I got to get mines, no matter what the consequence.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 14 2008, 11:54 AM~12156744
> *Oh you on that Mobb Deep now huh   You know I got to get mines, no matter what the consequence.... :biggrin:
> *


Them niggs get boring after the first 5 songs.. They make 1-2 hits per album and that it's..




 Get your Ape arms on fools!!!!!!!!!!








:0


----------



## chevy_boy

*HERE YOUNGSTAS* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*GET YA ROLL ON ITS GONNA BE A HOT WEEKEND... *


----------



## chevy_boy

*BIG UPS TO MY RELATIVE DEDRICK * 

*ON THEN THANGS FOREVER AND A DAY!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 02:42 AM~12153667
> *What's this shit you put up here! i can't see it on this work computer!
> *


IT WAS THE MOVIE BEAT STREET THAT COUNTRY BUMPKIN PUT UP. ONE OF MY ALLTIME FAVORITE MOVIES.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 02:46 AM~12153688
> *You going to be posing or what... Do you even know what a tool is!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  Ole uppity ass!!!!!!!!
> Beat street subway battle dance off... :biggrin:
> *


IT'S CALLED BATTLE ROCKING YOU ASS :uh:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2008, 06:17 PM~12148573
> *Neither. Both are played out. Sticc to one color like steel blue suede and leather with royal blue carpet. http://www.alsacorp.com/products/chromefx/...fx_prodinfo.htm
> *


WHITE GUT (YAY-YO) CAN NEVER BE PLAYED OUT. AND CARPET IS ALREADY ROYAL BLUE.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 01:35 PM~12156559
> *What y'all know about that Click though,  I bump this shit almost everyday!  I love that old Yay area Music.  ****** don't even know about this album for real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YESIRR.. THE ORIGINAL IS ON B-LEGIT'S "TRYING TO GET A BUCK" ALBUM. :_I"M TIRE-DA BEIN STEPT OOOOOONNNN":_ :biggrin: 

THE DANK ROOM WAS THE SHIT TOO


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 14 2008, 02:53 PM~12157292
> *YESIRR..  THE ORIGINAL IS ON B-LEGIT'S "TRYING TO GET A BUCK" ALBUM.  :I"M TIRE-DA BEIN STEPT OOOOOONNNN": :biggrin:
> 
> THE DANK ROOM WAS THE SHIT TOO
> *


Dont forget about Tramp Dogs *****!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 11:57 AM~12156174
> *I thought you guys only listened to E-40 and other BS west coast stuff.. :0
> *


I like" The Click" Eazy but tha homies thought thats all we rolled to :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 14 2008, 12:32 PM~12157091
> *IT'S CALLED BATTLE ROCKING YOU ASS :uh:
> *


That's beat street you old ass *****........ :uh: opening scene.. go back to sleep!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 14 2008, 12:34 AM~12153638-->
> 
> 
> 
> get out *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 12:35 AM~12153640
> *Y'all clownin' in here!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 07:39 AM~12154437
> *Whatitdo homies! Friday couldn't come soon enough for me!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 10:04 AM~12155623
> *Yall foolz was up late last nite  :biggrin: Shoulda been watching the Wu-Tang show on BET
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Nov 14 2008, 11:10 AM~12156284
> *WHATS HATNIN'  FOLKS..........
> *



 damn you'll can throw down!!!!!!! Even big Scotty was moving!!!!!!!! I bet Tru and Scotty still rock those cuts and threads!!!!! :0 






Even 187 was rocking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 14 2008, 12:53 PM~12157292
> *YESIRR..  THE ORIGINAL IS ON B-LEGIT'S "TRYING TO GET A BUCK" ALBUM.  :I"M TIRE-DA BEIN STEPT OOOOOONNNN": :biggrin:
> 
> THE DANK ROOM WAS THE SHIT TOO
> *



Hell yea!!! Trying to get a Buck is Classic!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wtf is all this garbage???????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2008, 04:13 PM~12158929
> *wtf is all this garbage???????????
> *








 it that better fat man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

thats racist!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2008, 12:09 AM~12153504
> *foo you just mad cause I called the tyronemmobile a jalopee!!!!!  at least I'v contributed some significance to this topic!!!!!! what u need to do is geta camera OR scanner and post some them pics u sit'n on. stop buying jap LRM for 2 months...thats ur scanner right there! :biggrin: u can get it used on craigslist in the electronics section!
> 
> antdogg....thats like the only foo in here ridin' thats why!!!....wendell is playing the house neeg-roll, Buford's over there frying donuts and squirrel meat, Trudawg is scared of bossman, Luigi is too high on dat loveleaf to operate the computer, I'm still building, Dirt is too old to know how to work the computer, 187...no comment on that foo and
> 
> 
> 
> big swanga is pissed off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!
> 
> so that leaves you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  What am i pissed about


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2008, 06:21 PM~12159988
> *thats racist!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> Right here G!
> 
> Me and a whole bunch of homies! What up TRoy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> It makes me feel good to see brothas in the midwest really putting it down lowridin on fools out there. Its like lowriders are the true minority with all them big rim ****** everywhere.
> yall keep puttin it down out there in the lou Ant.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 14 2008, 03:39 PM~12158212
> * damn you'll can throw down!!!!!!! Even big Scotty was moving!!!!!!!! I bet Tru and Scotty still rock those cuts and threads!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 187 was rocking!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll tell you what... I used to get up early in the morning to watch that show "Graffiti Rock". them days were the shit. 1984 if my memory serves me right and I was doing all that shit, breakin, windmills holding my nuts and writing graffiti. Some of the funnest days of my life was back then.


----------



## Eazy

> Right here G!
> 
> Me and a whole bunch of homies! What up TRoy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> It makes me feel good to see brothas in the midwest really putting it down lowridin on fools out there. Its like lowriders are the true minority with all them big rim ****** everywhere.
> yall keep puttin it down out there in the lou Ant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Skim, appreciate it homie! Just call me the YG out this way :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 12:41 AM~12162255
> *I'll tell you what... I used to get up early in the morning to watch that show "Graffiti Rock". them days were the shit. Y'all ****** hella old!!!!! That's the year I was born!!!*


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

DAMN, MY CUZZ ANT IS ERRWHURR!! :cheesy: 

AND,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I AIN'T OLD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Nov 15 2008, 01:46 AM~12162777
> *DAMN, MY CUZZ ANT IS ERRWHURR!! :cheesy:
> 
> AND,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I AIN'T OLD!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you is! :roflmao: :roflmao: yo' ass was watching that shit too!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

What up loc, what you doing up so late fool


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 12:41 AM~12162255
> *I'll tell you what... I used to get up early in the morning to watch that show "Graffiti Rock". them days were the shit. 1984 if my memory serves me right and I was doing all that shit, breakin, windmills holding my nuts and writing graffiti. Some of the funnest days of my life was back then.
> *


PREACH!! MINE TOO. LOL AT WINDMILLS HOLDING NUTS. I USED TO DO IT TOO. CRABHOPS, HEADSPINS, AND THE WHOLE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I remember everyone rocking the izod winbreakers, busting wondmills back in the day lol. We've come a long way. In 84 I was 8 years old lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Nov 14 2008, 11:39 PM~12162716-->
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all ****** hella old!!!!!  That's the year I was born!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:23 AM~12164029
> *PREACH!!  MINE TOO.  LOL AT WINDMILLS HOLDING NUTS.  I USED TO DO IT TOO.  CRABHOPS, HEADSPINS, AND THE WHOLE SHIT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Ya I bet. You prob was the battery keeper for the boom box.. Or dumpster diver for cardboard dance floor...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Nov 15 2008, 10:09 AM~12164475
> *I remember everyone rocking the izod winbreakers, busting wondmills back in the day lol. We've come a long way. In 84 I was 8 years old lol
> *


 :uh: You still do. talking like you with the times.....



















You know you still have a damn Gumby too!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

Kick rocks Clea-o-tis!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

HAPPY CDAY TO ME MY NIGGS!!!!!!!!!! THE OL'LADY GONNA TAKE ME SOMEWHERE RIGHT NOW TO HAVE A GOOD TIME SO Y'ALL CHILL TILL CF COMES BACC!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Nov 15 2008, 10:42 AM~12164622-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kick rocks Clea-o-tis!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This cat took ignore off ........... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2008, 01:03 PM~12165433
> *HAPPY CDAY TO ME MY NIGGS!!!!!!!!!! THE OL'LADY GONNA TAKE ME SOMEWHERE RIGHT NOW TO HAVE A GOOD TIME SO Y'ALL CHILL TILL CF COMES BACC!!!!!!!!
> *


 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2008, 03:03 PM~12165433
> *HAPPY CDAY TO ME MY NIGGS!!!!!!!!!! THE OL'LADY GONNA TAKE ME SOMEWHERE RIGHT NOW TO HAVE A GOOD TIME SO Y'ALL CHILL TILL CF COMES BACC!!!!!!!!
> *


*Happy Cday fool!!!! Kicc it up and enjoy the day cuzz!*


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A DOPE JAM BY MY BOY BATTLECAT. I BANG THIS WHILE I'M MASHING THE PEDDLE WITH MY HOUSE SHOES


----------



## 187PURE

AND OH YEAH.. HAPPY CDAY TO MY BOY CF. STILL A SNOTTY NOSED LIL' *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Filmed down the street..... i know most them cats and was on set!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup homies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2008, 12:50 AM~12168942
> *waddup homies!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up fool!


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 15 2008, 05:51 PM~12167349
> *HERE'S A DOPE JAM BY MY BOY BATTLECAT.  I BANG THIS WHILE I'M MASHING THE PEDDLE WITH MY HOUSE SHOES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Track Goes Hard....I Like It...*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2008, 12:03 PM~12165433
> *HAPPY CDAY TO ME MY NIGGS!!!!!!!!!! THE OL'LADY GONNA TAKE ME SOMEWHERE RIGHT NOW TO HAVE A GOOD TIME SO Y'ALL CHILL TILL CF COMES BACC!!!!!!!!
> *


Happy Birthday weenie.


----------



## cripn8ez

HAPPY C DAY LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ILL GO GET THE PINYATA FO YO AZZ ESE HAHA LOL.........


GLAD U MADE ONE MORE YR AND MANNY MORE TO COME CRIP TOE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

*New ***** from Cali*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Nov 16 2008, 02:35 AM~12169639
> *Track Goes Hard....I Like It...
> *


BATTLECAT IS THE DOPEST PRODUCER EVER


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks homies...I made it!!..and I diont want no pinyawta *****!  Thats was one of the best cdays' I ever had...did all kinda of thangs...

And L.A. smells like a fukin' ash tray right now...sky is all yellow n'shit...90 degrees...smells like bbq everywhere from the fires.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 16 2008, 01:07 PM~12170984
> *BATTLECAT IS THE DOPEST PRODUCER EVER
> *


YEA 1 OF THEM BESIDES DAZ AND JELLY ROLL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

party ova here...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2008, 06:49 PM~12174049
> *party ova here...
> 
> *


You are not in any pics.... :angry: you think you could pose next to some of those gals. i knew you where scared of women....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I didnt take those. and I'm scared of kathy bates!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2008, 06:59 PM~12174148
> *I didnt take those. and I'm scared of kathy bates!!!!!!!
> *


I don't have to work 5 jobs for my home and 4 new cars.. :dunno: :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 16 2008, 07:08 PM~12174220
> *I don't have to work 5 jobs for my home and 4 new cars.. :dunno:  :0
> *


 thats cuzz ur bitchazz lives in the hills off in the baccwoods w/o indoor plumbing. to rent a single here in L.A. cost more than u make ina month!...Ol' moon on the bathroom door muthafucca!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS UP FELLAS............. * 

*HAPPY B-DAY CF.................*


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 15 2008, 01:31 PM~12165569
> *This cat took ignore off ........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't get excited Cleaotis, I was bored in a 7 hour class and new you had some smart shit to say so I viewed your post. 
Until we get an official apology and the committee give's the o.k., then you're still on ignore status


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 16 2008, 07:35 PM~12174487
> *don't get excited Cleaotis, I was bored in a 7 hour class and new you had some smart shit to say so I viewed your post.
> Until we get an official apology and the committee give's the o.k., then you're still on ignore status
> *


Don't hold your breath. Upitty!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 15 2008, 12:39 AM~12162716
> *Y'all ****** hella old!!!!!  That's the year I was born!!!
> *


I was in the 6th grade in 84, breakin, poppin and doing graffiti all over everything lol. ***** I remmber watching the making of "Thriller" like it was some big shit :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

beat street, breakin all dat ole shit lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 15 2008, 09:23 AM~12164029-->
> 
> 
> 
> PREACH!!  MINE TOO.  LOL AT WINDMILLS HOLDING NUTS.  I USED TO DO IT TOO.  *CRAB*HOPS, HEADSPINS, AND THE WHOLE SHIT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 we called that the turtle! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Nov 15 2008, 11:09 AM~12164475
> *I remember everyone rocking the izod winbreakers, busting wondmills back in the day lol. We've come a long way. In 84 I was 8 years old lol
> *


I had the nylon Puma suit with suede pumas and fat laces. :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 08:41 PM~12175338
> *beat street, breakin all dat ole shit lol
> *



X2 Playboy!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2008, 07:16 PM~12174280
> *thats cuzz ur bitchazz lives in the hills off in the baccwoods w/o indoor plumbing. to rent a single here in L.A. cost more than u make ina month!...Ol' moon on the bathroom door muthafucca!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
You never said me what i was pissed about?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 10:39 PM~12175319
> *I was in the 6th grade in 84, breakin, poppin and doing graffiti all over everything lol. ***** I remmber watching the making of "Thriller" like it was some big shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Nov 16 2008, 07:24 PM~12174368-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WHATS UP FELLAS............. *
> 
> *HAPPY B-DAY CF.................*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Nov 16 2008, 09:21 PM~12175892
> *:uh:
> You never said me  what i was pissed about?
> *


you know how u get sometimes grumpy!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2008, 09:33 PM~12176042
> *thanks homie!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you know how u get sometimes grumpy!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2008, 10:33 PM~12176042
> *thanks homie!!!!!
> you know how u get sometimes grumpy!!!!!
> *


happy birthday CF, when you get that package in the mail just pretend it was a belated birthday present from me. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 12:20 AM~12176725
> *happy birthday CF, when you get that package in the mail just pretend it was a belated birthday present from me. :biggrin:
> *


*How that rag coming Skim?*


----------



## Dirt422

Yay-Yay...Happy C-day homeboy! Hope you did it big :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 16 2008, 04:22 PM~12172349
> *YEA 1 OF THEM BESIDES DAZ AND JELLY ROLL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 10:47 PM~12175413
> *:0  we called that the turtle! :biggrin:
> I had the nylon Puma suit with suede pumas and fat laces. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, WE EYE TO EYE HOMEBOY. I USED TO WEAR THE SAME SHIT. I USED TO ROCC THE LEE JEANS WITH SHOE LACES TIED AROUND THE BOTTOM PANTS LEGS. THE BLUE PATTEN LEATHER TOP TEN ADIDAS WAS THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 16 2008, 08:13 PM~12173751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


FUNDI WHY YOU ALWAYS POSTING OFF THE WALL BULLSHIT?? :uh: I KNOW WHAT WE'RE POSTING DOES'NT RELATE TO RIDING EITHER, BUT ATLEAST IT'S HOOD HISTORY. ****** ARE SEEING EYE TO EYE WITH OFF-TOPIC STUFF WE'RE TALMBOUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

JAPAN DOIN IT UP WITH THEM BIKES 2


----------



## 187PURE

OK, HERE WE GO AGAIN. WAS FUCKIN ROUND WITH THE LAC YESTERDAY AND NOTICE HOW NASTY THE NEGATIVE CAMBER LOOKS ON THE FRONT END. A-ARMS ARE EXTENDED 3/4". ENGINE CROSSMEMBER LOOKS FINE. MY FRAME PROBLY WON'T BE READY TIL THE SUMMER, SO RIGHT NOW I WAS GONNA THROW ON SOME A-ARMS (1 1/2" EXTENSION) RIGHT QUICK TO HOPEFULLY CORRECT THE PROBLEM. WHAT YALL FOOLS THINK?


----------



## 187PURE

FUCK THAT!! AFTER THIS BULLSHIT CHRISTMAS SHIT I'M GOING FOR BROKE. EVERY FUCKIN NICKLE OF MY PAYCHECK IS GOING IN THE RIDER. THE WHOLE FAMILY CAN KISS MY ASS, CAUSE THEY AINT GETTIN SHIT FOR A WHILE. FUCK CLOTHES, FUCK HOES, FUCK FLOSSING IN FANCY RESTAURANTS. ONLY THANG I'MA DO IS WASH MY ASS, KEEP A HAIR CUT, AND PAY THE CLEANING BILL FOR MY PENDLETONS. SORRY YALL, I'M JUST VENTING.


----------



## 187PURE

*BAY CLASSIC:*






R.I.P. RAPPIN RON


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 07:45 AM~12178576
> *OK, HERE WE GO AGAIN.  WAS FUCKIN ROUND WITH THE LAC YESTERDAY AND NOTICE HOW NASTY THE NEGATIVE CAMBER LOOKS ON THE FRONT END.  A-ARMS ARE EXTENDED 3/4".  ENGINE CROSSMEMBER LOOKS FINE.  MY FRAME PROBLY WON'T BE READY TIL THE SUMMER, SO RIGHT NOW I WAS GONNA THROW ON SOME A-ARMS (1 1/2" EXTENSION)  RIGHT QUICK TO HOPEFULLY CORRECT THE PROBLEM.  WHAT YALL FOOLS THINK?
> *


I dont know the 1 1.5 extended A arms will have it looking like a bulldog if the belly isnt cracked. Do your wheels stay tucced when you locc it up? And what is a NEGATIVE CAMBER ?
Are you doing a full wraped frame?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2008, 10:28 AM~12178796
> *I dont know the 1 1.5 extended A arms will have it looking like a bulldog if the belly isnt cracked. Do your wheels stay tucced when you locc it up? And what is a NEGATIVE CAMBER ?
> Are you doing a full wraped frame?
> *












http://www.layitlow.com/tech.shtml#negativecamber

THE BELLY IS OK. WHEN I LOCC UP THE WHEELS START TOEING IN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2008, 10:28 AM~12178796
> *I dont know the 1 1.5 extended A arms will have it looking like a bulldog if the belly isnt cracked. Do your wheels stay tucced when you locc it up? And what is a NEGATIVE CAMBER ?
> Are you doing a full wraped frame?
> *


AND YES, I'M GOING FOR FULL STRAP. THE SHOP IS BACKED UP WITH WORK, SO THEY WON'T HAVE MINE READY TIL MAYBE EARLY SPRING. RIGHT NOW I WAS GONNA THROW ON SOME ARMS EXTENDED LONGER AND HIT SOME MORE PRESSURE POINTS FOR THE TIME BEING.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 09:45 AM~12178576
> *OK, HERE WE GO AGAIN.  WAS FUCKIN ROUND WITH THE LAC YESTERDAY AND NOTICE HOW NASTY THE NEGATIVE CAMBER LOOKS ON THE FRONT END.  A-ARMS ARE EXTENDED 3/4".  ENGINE CROSSMEMBER LOOKS FINE.  MY FRAME PROBLY WON'T BE READY TIL THE SUMMER, SO RIGHT NOW I WAS GONNA THROW ON SOME A-ARMS (1 1/2" EXTENSION)  RIGHT QUICK TO HOPEFULLY CORRECT THE PROBLEM.  WHAT YALL FOOLS THINK?
> *


*Yeah, get that P.camber going on cuzz, cuz that butterfly effect aint the business. My arms are 1.5 extention too.*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 16 2008, 11:24 PM~12176780
> *How that rag coming Skim?
> *


 good man, Im about done molding my frame but I still have to weld the battery rack mounts on the back of the frame by the trunk. I also welded on the 4 extra convertible body to frame mounts on after I took this pic. I still have to weld the tabs for th wishbone on the frame still.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 10:40 AM~12178887
> *Yeah, get that P.camber going on cuzz, cuz that butterfly effect aint the business.  My arms are 1.5 extention too.
> *


YEAH I KNOW. THE WHEELS AINT TILT IN LIKE THAT BEFORE. I WONDER IF THE ARMS ARE GETTING BAD. THE WELD JOINTS AROUND THE PART THAT THE A-ARMS MOUNT ON TO ARE OK. ONE SIDE DID COME APART, BUT WE FLUSHED IT BACK DOWN AND REWELDED IT. IT WAS SO BAD THAT THE STEERING COLUM WOULD RUB WHEN I CUT THE WHEEL.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 10:44 AM~12178903
> *good man, Im about done molding my frame but I still have to weld the battery rack mounts on the back of the frame by the trunk. I also welded on the 4 extra convertible body to frame mounts on after I took this pic. I still have to weld the tabs for th wishbone on the frame still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S WHAT'S UP. I ONLY KNOW OF ONE PLACE THAT WILL DO A FRAME OFF. AND THEY HIGH AS GIRAFFE'S NUTS. I DID A FRAME OFF AT MY HOMIE'S SHOP BACK IN '04 WHEN MY CAR WAS IN AN ACCIDENT. HOMIE LOST THE SHOP THOUGH


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 09:52 AM~12178958
> *THAT'S WHAT'S UP.  I ONLY KNOW OF ONE PLACE THAT WILL DO A FRAME OFF.  AND THEY HIGH AS GIRAFFE'S NUTS.  I DID A FRAME OFF AT MY HOMIE'S SHOP BACK IN '04 WHEN MY CAR WAS IN AN ACCIDENT.  HOMIE LOST THE SHOP THOUGH
> *


yeah man its a must to get that shit fully wrapped. I aint even trying to hop and all that shit but honestly but I did it just to know I did it 100% and no half steppin. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 08:32 AM~12178829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/tech.shtml#negativecamber
> 
> THE BELLY IS OK.  WHEN I LOCC UP THE WHEELS START TOEING IN
> *


 :biggrin: 
I learn something new everyday


> *WHEN I LOCC UP THE WHEELS START TOEING IN*


Yea get more extention on them arms.Also check the upper A arm mounts they might be bending inwards


----------



## bigswanga

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2008, 10:58 AM~12179005
> *:biggrin:
> I learn something new everyday
> 
> Yea get more extention on them arms.Also check the upper A arm mounts  they might be bending inwards
> *


YEAH, I'MA GET THEM PULLED OUT A LITTLE MORE IF NECESSARY BEFORE I THROW ON THE NEW ARMS. ALSO, I'M LAYING MORE METAL AROUND EVERY SPOT I CAN GET TO. I HEAR THERE ARE KITS YOU CAN GET; METAL ALREADY PRE-CUT. THEN ONCE I GET THE BREAD UP, I'LL HAVE MY WRAPPED FRAME. THE SHOP I WAS REFERRING TO EARLIER CHARGE 5 GRAND FOR A FRAME. AND ANOTHER 2 GRAND FOR SWAPPING.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 09:05 AM~12179056
> *YEAH, I'MA GET THEM PULLED OUT A LITTLE MORE IF NECESSARY BEFORE I THROW ON THE NEW ARMS.  ALSO, I'M LAYING MORE METAL AROUND EVERY SPOT I CAN GET TO.  I HEAR THERE ARE KITS YOU CAN GET; METAL ALREADY PRE-CUT.  THEN ONCE I GET THE BREAD UP, I'LL HAVE MY WRAPPED FRAME.  THE SHOP I WAS REFERRING TO EARLIER CHARGE 5 GRAND FOR A FRAME.  AND ANOTHER 2 GRAND FOR SWAPPING.
> *


I need to stop being scarred of the weilder lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2008, 10:07 AM~12179066
> *I need to stop being scarred of the weilder  lol
> *


I would have done mine but I never done a frame before but out here in Texas you can get a good frame done for $2000 full wrap. My frame was only a partial when I bought it but A&M Customs finished it full wrap for a grand. I couldnt beat that so I just had them do it. I only have about $1800 in this one. I still have to box those trailing arm ears though.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2008, 11:07 AM~12179066
> *I need to stop being scarred of the weilder  lol
> *



*YEAH *****, DON'T BE SCURRRRRR'D!!!!*


----------



## Eazy

IT'S ONLY PUSSY!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 09:10 AM~12179090
> *I would have done mine but I never done a frame before but out here in Texas you can get a good frame done for $2000 full wrap. My frame was only a partial when I bought it but A&M Customs finished it full wrap for a grand. I couldnt beat that so I just had them do it. I only have about $1800 in this one. I still have to box those trailing arm ears though.
> *


Thats what i was gonna say my boy is doing them for 1700 and my other hommie is doing them well he`s doing rolling chassis molded and wrapped for 10 staccs :uh: My frame was 1,100 3 years ago lol but i was wonderring do you think id benifite if i removed the bananna bar mount or since my frame is already done should i get the wish bone thats shorter?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 09:17 AM~12179130
> *YEAH *****, DON'T BE SCURRRRRR'D!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: whatever :uh: that shit is hot as fish grease. And i got a bad habit of touching the metal before it cools down :angry:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2008, 11:22 AM~12179170
> *:uh:  whatever  :uh:    that shit is hot as fish grease. And i got a bad habit of touching the metal before it cools down :angry:
> *


* :biggrin: Just fuccin wit you homie, I did too, but that's why them thick ass welding gloves on. A lot of people don't wear gloves at all. I can't do that. Shit, when we working I got on safety glasses and all. ****** be trying to be too cool and shit. Not me! I like the sense of touch in my hands and I love my eye sight!!!*


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 09:27 AM~12179222
> * :biggrin: Just fuccin wit you homie, I did too, but that's why them thick ass welding gloves on.  A lot of people don't wear gloves at all.  I can't do that.  Shit, when we working I got on safety glasses and all.  ****** be trying to be too cool and shit.  Not me!  I like the sense of touch in my hands and I love my eye sight!!!
> *


Mannnnnnnn i have welded(bar b que grills and shit) but when i was at Ultimate Hydraulics(V Max) shop fuccing round i cought flash :angry:. I was Fuuuucced up all nite


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2008, 11:36 AM~12179284
> *Mannnnnnnn  i have welded(bar b que grills and shit) but when i was at Ultimate Hydraulics(V Max) shop fuccing round i cought flash :angry:. I was Fuuuucced up all nite
> *



*Oooooo that flash burn ain't no joke!!!!!!! Got a dose of that when I first started welding. *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 09:41 AM~12179315
> *Oooooo that flash burn ain't no joke!!!!!!! Got a dose of that when I first started welding.
> *


Helllllll yeaaaaaaaaaa
ruined my nite  felt like sand in my eyelids lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:17 AM~12179130
> *YEAH *****, DON'T BE SCURRRRRR'D!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALMBOUT :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:41 AM~12179315
> *Oooooo that flash burn ain't no joke!!!!!!! Got a dose of that when I first started welding.
> *


I GOT A LITTLE TASTE OF THAT TOO WHEN I WORKED FOR A DRIVESHAFT COMPANY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 07:38 AM~12178536
> *FUNDI WHY YOU ALWAYS POSTING OFF THE WALL BULLSHIT?? :uh:  I KNOW WHAT WE'RE POSTING DOES'NT RELATE TO RIDING EITHER, BUT ATLEAST IT'S HOOD HISTORY.  ****** ARE SEEING EYE TO EYE WITH OFF-TOPIC STUFF WE'RE TALMBOUT
> *


 :uh: that is your history you phoney ryder. you kill me talking this and that. I do know some things. and your not... Otherwise you would have never put that wheel in your car or make stupid ass comments on ryding more then 50 miles to a show... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 09:17 AM~12179130
> *YEAH *****, DON'T BE SCURRRRRR'D!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice work.. wana job. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 12:20 PM~12179598
> *:uh: that is your history you phoney ryder. you kill me talking this and that. I do know some things. and your not... Otherwise you would have never put that wheel in your car or make stupid ass comments on ryding more then 50 miles to a show... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 12:25 PM~12179640
> *:0  nice work.. wana job. :biggrin:
> *


THE HOMIE DON'T MAKE DONUTS FOREST WHITIKAR/GUMP :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 12:20 PM~12179598
> *:uh: that is your history you phoney ryder. you kill me talking this and that. I do know some things. and your not... Otherwise you would have never put that wheel in your car or make stupid ass comments on ryding more then 50 miles to a show... :0
> *


I DO KNOW REAL RIDERS DON'T ROLL ROADMASTER. ONLY OLD COUNTRY FARM ****** WEARING SUSPENDERS DO THAT BULLSHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 16 2008, 07:08 PM~12174220
> *I don't have to work 5 jobs for my home and 4 new cars.. :dunno:  :0
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

can you fools stop acting like school girls!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 10:38 AM~12179795
> *can you fools stop acting like school girls!!!!!!!
> *


K . I had a good one whipped up for that lab coat wearing clown too... :angry:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 10:38 AM~12179795
> *can you fools stop acting like school girls!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Swanga!!!!!!!! call me in a few!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 10:54 AM~12179946
> *Swanga!!!!!!!!  call me in a few!!!!
> *


Fa sho lemme finish bustn this 9 apart


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 12:47 PM~12179891
> *K . I had a good one whipped up for that lab coat wearing clown too... :angry:
> *


MM HMM.. MAKING DAMN NEAR 50k IN THIS LAB COAT TOO


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI YOUR CAR LOOKS DUMB!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:17 AM~12179130
> *YEAH *****, DON'T BE SCURRRRRR'D!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE ASS WELD............ :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I paid almost 3 stacks for my wrapped frame bout 5 years ago


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 07:45 AM~12178576
> *OK, HERE WE GO AGAIN.  WAS FUCKIN ROUND WITH THE LAC YESTERDAY AND NOTICE HOW NASTY THE NEGATIVE CAMBER LOOKS ON THE FRONT END.  A-ARMS ARE EXTENDED 3/4".  ENGINE CROSSMEMBER LOOKS FINE.  MY FRAME PROBLY WON'T BE READY TIL THE SUMMER, SO RIGHT NOW I WAS GONNA THROW ON SOME A-ARMS (1 1/2" EXTENSION)  RIGHT QUICK TO HOPEFULLY CORRECT THE PROBLEM.  WHAT YALL FOOLS THINK?
> *


1.5! - hell naw...especially on those philly streets. since you hope, no bigger tha 1". Me, personally...I dont like nothing entended, 6" strokes in the front with 13" 5.20's. I like that OG locc up. 




> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 17 2008, 07:52 AM~12178611-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THAT!!  AFTER THIS BULLSHIT CHRISTMAS SHIT I'M GOING FOR BROKE.  EVERY FUCKIN NICKLE OF MY PAYCHECK IS GOING IN THE RIDER.  THE WHOLE FAMILY CAN KISS MY ASS, CAUSE THEY AINT GETTIN SHIT FOR A WHILE.  FUCK CLOTHES, FUCK HOES, FUCK FLOSSING IN FANCY RESTAURANTS.  ONLY THANG I'MA DO IS WASH MY ASS, KEEP A HAIR CUT, AND PAY THE CLEANING BILL FOR MY PENDLETONS.  SORRY YALL, I'M JUST VENTING.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 08:40 AM~12178887
> *Yeah, get that P.camber going on cuzz, cuz that butterfly effect aint the business.  My arms are 1.5 extention too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up wit you foo's and those long ass extensions!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 08:55 AM~12178981
> *yeah man its a must to get that shit fully wrapped. I aint even trying to hop and all that shit but honestly but I did it just to know I did it 100% and no half steppin.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that you did it cuz u can put your ride on jack stands to show off. It's not necessary though. I only have a partial on a canadian frame. Man, I can't wait to cake my car on the freeway and light it up at 70mph!!!! I'll never hop...only scrape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 10:28 AM~12179678
> *THE HOMIE DON'T MAKE DONUTS FOREST WHITIKAR/GUMP :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Nov 17 2008, 01:09 PM~12181204
> *I paid almost 3 stacks for my wrapped frame bout 5 years ago
> *


thats about right..homies charges about 2500....and they do great welding.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2008, 04:09 PM~12181745
> *1.5! - hell naw...especially on those philly streets. since you hope, no bigger tha 1". Me, personally...I dont like nothing entended, 6" strokes in the front with 13" 5.20's. I like that OG locc up.
> Solid.
> what up wit you foo's and those long ass extensions!
> It's good that you did it cuz u can put your ride on jack stands to show off. It's not necessary though. I only have a partial on a canadian frame. Man, I can't wait to cake my car on the freeway and light it up at 70mph!!!! I'll never hop...only scrape!
> lol
> thats about right..homies charges about 2500....and they do great welding.
> *


YES YOU CAN!! MY HOMIES IN NY DO IT ALL THE TIME, AND THEIR STREETS ARE WORSE. + EXTENDING YOUR ARMS ALLOWS FOR MORE COIL FOR HOPPING. AND HELL NAW ON 20s. YOU HAVE TO HAVE STEEL BELT RADIAL IN PLACES LIKE PHILLY. THEY LOOK GOOD, BUT IT'S EQUIVALENT TOO "NEVER EVER TRUST A BIG BUTT AND A SMILE"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2008, 04:09 PM~12181745
> *what up wit you foo's and those long ass extensions!
> *


YOU AINT NO HOPPER, SO WHY YOU WORRIED BOUT IT FOOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 02:29 PM~12181920
> *YOU AINT NO HOPPER, SO WHY YOU WORRIED BOUT IT FOOL
> *


Your not either . Mister APC and caddi parts. :0 



 Whose hand and car is this!!!!!!!!! I know ,do you? They might post up.. Phone to phone hating is fun.. :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 04:37 PM~12181995
> *Your not either . Mister APC and caddi parts.  :0
> *


MUTHAFUCKA HAVE YOU EVER EVEN HOPPED A CAR?? ***** I THREE WHEEL JUST TO GET MORNING COFFEE. I TAKE THE KIDS GROCERY SHOPPING IN THE LOW. WHEN MOM DUKES WAS SICK I DRAGGED THAT BACK BUMPER TO THE HOSPITAL. LOWRIDING IS SECOND NATURE TO ME. PICKING CORN IS FIRST NATURE TO YOU


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 02:43 PM~12182040
> *MUTHAFUCKA HAVE YOU EVER EVEN HOPPED A CAR??  ***** I THREE WHEEL JUST TO GET MORNING COFFEE.  I TAKE THE KIDS GROCERY SHOPPING IN THE LOW.  WHEN MOM DUKES WAS SICK I DRAGGED THAT BACK BUMPER TO THE HOSPITAL.  LOWRIDING IS SECOND NATURE TO ME.  PICKING CORN IS FIRST NATURE TO YOU
> *


Do you really want to go there. because I was just up there and you chicken shitted out.... Plus I have vid , blood , and pics *****.. FYI NC know for medical too.. My families nothing but Doctors , Nurse's or Gov't positions. No farming here.. I don't even cut my own damn grass..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 04:47 PM~12182082
> *Do you really want to go there. because I was just up there and you chicken shitted out.... Plus I have vid , blood , and pics *****.. FYI NC know for medical too..  My families nothing but Doctors , Nurse's or Gov't positions. No farming here.. I don't even cut my own damn grass..
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT PART OF THE STATE YOU WERE IN, BUT IT DEFINITELY WAS'NT PHILLY. 10 TIMES OUTTA 10 I'M IN THE GHETTO. YOU'RE WELCOME TO COME. IF A BULLET WIZZES BY YOUR EAR, DON'T WORRY. ACT LIKE IT'S ONE THEM FARM BEES YOU'RE USED TOO.


----------



## TRUDAWG

The welds on my "pitbull" frame looked like a roll of nickels. It was so nice I could have just painted it and rolled it like that. Plus my belly was spread and a few other mods. Haven't hopped it since I put it back together. I might someday but for now just laun play


----------



## 187PURE

AY FUNDI: HOW CLOSE ARE YOU TO CRIPN? CRIPN IS A REAL *****/RIDER SO I WAS COMING DOWN TO CIKC IT WITH HIM. BUT IF YOU'RE IN THE VACINITY, I LET YOU AND YOUR BOYS BE STAR STRUCC WHEN YOU SEE ME BAILING


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 02:37 PM~12181995
> *Your not either . Mister APC and caddi parts.  :0
> Whose hand and car is this!!!!!!!!! I know ,do you? They might post up.. Phone to phone  hating is fun..  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 02:52 PM~12182116
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT PART OF THE STATE YOU WERE IN, BUT IT DEFINITELY WAS'NT PHILLY.  10 TIMES OUTTA 10 I'M IN THE GHETTO.  YOU'RE WELCOME TO COME.  IF A BULLET WIZZES BY YOUR EAR, DON'T WORRY.  ACT LIKE IT'S ONE THEM FARM BEES YOU'RE USED TOO.
> *


***** please. I did time in DC , NY , Frankfurt , And went to LA county schools during the 80's.. I bet if your ass was to come down here you would be scared of all the trucks , word sluring whites , and gunracks in every bodies rides..  And the Blue caddi will be back up there soon. lets see what lame ass excuse you come up with this time.. new springs on front and back. single gate , 6 batts.. The Masta might be done too 3 pumps. single piston , #9 gear , 3 tons , 6 batts, . And we don't ride accumes...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 17 2008, 04:59 PM~12182183
> *The welds on my "pitbull" frame looked like a roll of nickels. It was so nice I could have just painted it and rolled it like that. Plus my belly was spread and a few other mods. Haven't hopped it since I put it back together. I might someday but for now just laun play
> *


I DON'T FEEL RIGHT UNLESS I'M HOPPING. IT'S LIKE A RUSH AND A CHILL DOWN MY SPINE. DIPPING ON THE FREE WAY IS NICE TO. FRONT END WAS DIPPING SO HARD ON THEM 4 TON SPRINGS MY BITCH WAS GETTIN C-SICK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 02:47 PM~12182082
> *Do you really want to go there. because I was just up there and you chicken shitted out.... Plus I have vid , blood , and pics *****.. FYI NC know for medical too..  My families nothing but Doctors , Nurse's or Gov't positions. No farming here.. I don't even cut my own damn grass..
> *


C.F. and his cousins cut your grass.................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 03:01 PM~12182207
> ****** please. I did time in DC , NY , Frankfurt , And went to LA county schools during the 80's..  I bet if your ass was to come down here you would be scared of all the trucks , word sluring whites , and gunracks in every bodies rides..    And the Blue caddi will be back up there soon. lets see what lame ass excuse you come up with this time..  new springs on front and back. single gate , 6 batts.. The Masta might be done too 3 pumps. single piston  , #9 gear , 3 tons , 6 batts, . And we don't ride accumes...
> *


what school did you go to Robert?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 02:59 PM~12182193
> *AY FUNDI: HOW CLOSE ARE YOU TO CRIPN?  CRIPN IS A REAL *****/RIDER SO I WAS COMING DOWN TO CIKC IT WITH HIM.  BUT IF YOU'RE IN THE VACINITY, I LET YOU AND YOUR BOYS BE STAR STRUCC WHEN YOU SEE ME BAILING
> *


 :uh: 2hrs away. You have to pass , Fred , Imaji , and Mejestics to get to him. After that another 4 hrs to the queen city. he rides with Gods son , layed back and all them .. i don't mind driving. becouse Im going to bring Juan (64) (50 plus) , Mejestics , and others to watch you take that ass whooping!!!!!!!!!!  And Kaddi might drive up for that . he's under them in SC.. your in my State!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 05:01 PM~12182207
> ****** please. I did time in DC , NY , Frankfurt , And went to LA county schools during the 80's..  I bet if your ass was to come down here you would be scared of all the trucks , word sluring whites , and gunracks in every bodies rides..    And the Blue caddi will be back up there soon. lets see what lame ass excuse you come up with this time..  new springs on front and back. single gate , 6 batts.. The Masta might be done too 3 pumps. single piston  , #9 gear , 3 tons , 6 batts, . And we don't ride accumes...*


DUDE ARE YOU FUCKIN SERIOUS :roflmao: 

YOU SOUND LIKE THE BIGGEST DUMB ASSHOLE. 

#1 YOU AINT DOING SHIT WITH 6 BATTERIES

#2 YOU AINT DOING SHIT WITH 3 TON COILS

#3 YOU AINT DOING SHIT WITH A #9

AND #4 YOU AINT DOING SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

MUTHAFUCCAS ARE SCARED TO HOP THEY SHIT WHEN IT'S PRETTY. WHEN MY BITCH GETS A MAKE-OVER SHE'S STILL GETTING A BEATING


----------



## 187PURE

WHEN I GET MY BREAD UP, I'MA SEE SUPERNATURAL ABOUT A FRAME. IT'LL BE CHEAPER THAN THIS HIGH ASS SHOP UP HERE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 17 2008, 01:09 PM~12181204
> *I paid almost 3 stacks for my wrapped frame bout 5 years ago
> *


amature!!!!!!!!! 1500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 03:12 PM~12182361
> *amature!!!!!!!!!  1500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pics of the bentley, you lyin' bastard! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:11 PM~12182344
> *WHEN I GET MY BREAD UP, I'MA SEE SUPERNATURAL ABOUT A FRAME.  IT'LL BE CHEAPER THAN THIS HIGH ASS SHOP UP HERE
> *


uh no!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 03:04 PM~12182247
> *what school did you go to Robert?
> *


Fuck I was in Glendale . dad was a recruiter in La county.. I was only 7. then I flew out to Germany on base in Hanse , back to DC school (42) right on Penn ave , up to Michigan to White pine . ( ya really only 5 blacks in that racist ass state!!!!) , Over to WI where I did naval academy at BayView , then back down here to ... 15yrs now.. All my dads family , land and stuff from here. so we retired down here. never was past the Dixie line till 90's. shit woke me up real quick!!!!!!!!! :angry: Whites hate blacks up North and out there with you guys!!!!! they only see money here.. 

I'm not going to dig out old pics. then you would really clown my ass . ( afro . then curl , then bug glass's) i stil have my naval stuff though.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 05:12 PM~12182372
> *uh no!!!!!!!!
> *


TOMMY WILL SAY YES. MONEY TALKS THE TALK AND WALKS THE WALK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 17 2008, 03:12 PM~12182370
> *pics of the bentley, you lyin' bastard!  :cheesy:
> *


gave it back. wasn't worth the money even though I got a good deal on it. since I never had a lowrider before and I can't afford one like you guys I'm saving up my minimum wage paychecks so I can become a lowrider and be a cool guy on this site like you guys one day!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

YOU GOT TO BE A FUCKIN IDIOT TO JUICE ONE OF THESE :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 03:13 PM~12182378
> *Fuck I was in Glendale . dad was a recruiter in La county.. I was only 7. then I flew out to Germany on base in Hanse ,  back to DC school (42) right on Penn ave , up to Michigan to White pine . ( ya really only 5 blacks in that racist ass state!!!!) , Over to WI where I did naval academy at BayView , then back down here to ... 15yrs now.. All my dads family , land and stuff from here. so we retired down here. never was past the Dixie line till 90's. shit woke me up real quick!!!!!!!!! :angry:  Whites hate blacks up North and out there with you guys!!!!! they only see money here..
> 
> I'm not going to dig out old pics. then you would really clown my ass . ( afro . then curl , then bug glass's) i stil have my naval stuff though..  :biggrin:
> *


please post!!!!!!!!! we won't clown!!!!! :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:06 PM~12182271
> *DUDE ARE YOU FUCKIN SERIOUS :roflmao:
> 
> YOU SOUND LIKE THE BIGGEST DUMB ASSHOLE.
> 
> #1 YOU AINT DOING SHIT WITH 6 BATTERIES
> 
> #2 YOU AINT DOING SHIT WITH 3 TON COILS
> 
> #3 YOU AINT DOING SHIT WITH A #9
> 
> AND #4 YOU AINT DOING SHIT
> *


By your statement you don't know shit... Check out Mufasa then wipe that dumb look off your face!!!!!!!!!  In reality it's the switch man .. And I wanna have a good drive too.. Go back to your books and leave the real knuckle scrappers to work. We'll keep taking you and CF's check's!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would not have put a APC steering wheel in a Caddi though!!!!!!!! And I've done some dumb shit!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 05:15 PM~12182424
> *gave it back. wasn't worth the money even though I got a good deal on it.  since I never had a lowrider before and I can't afford one like you guys I'm saving up my minimum wage paychecks so I can become a lowrider and be a cool guy on this site like you guys one day!!!!!!
> *


DON'T WORRY DOUBLE V. EVERYBODY CAN'T ROLL A LOW AND BE ON L.I.L. IT'S EIHTER ONE OR THE OTHER SOMETIMES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 17 2008, 03:15 PM~12182424-->
> 
> 
> 
> gave it back. wasn't worth the money even though I got a good deal on it.  since I never had a lowrider before and I can't afford one like you guys I'm saving up my minimum wage paychecks so I can become a lowrider and be a cool guy on this site like you guys one day!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ...
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:16 PM~12182430
> *YOU GOT TO BE A FUCKIN IDIOT TO JUICE ONE OF THESE :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hit the link in my sig then go wash the shit out your drawers clown!!!!!!! FYI those are brotha's too.. :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 05:16 PM~12182439
> *By your statement you don't know shit... Check out Mufasa then wipe that dumb look off your face!!!!!!!!!  In reality it's the switch man .. And I wanna have a good drive too.. Go back to your books and leave the real knuckle scrappers to work. We'll keep taking you and CF's check's!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would not have put a APC steering wheel in a Caddi though!!!!!!!! And I've done some dumb shit!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO DID WHAT. I GO FOR MAJOR INCHES WITH LESS LICKS. 3 LICKS I'M ON THE BUMPER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:21 PM~12182476
> *I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO DID WHAT.  I GO FOR MAJOR INCHES WITH LESS LICKS.  3 LICKS I'M ON THE BUMPER
> *


uh no


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 17 2008, 03:21 PM~12182476-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO DID WHAT.  I GO FOR MAJOR INCHES WITH LESS LICKS.  3 LICKS I'M ON THE BUMPER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do that shit on 4 batts..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 03:22 PM~12182486
> *uh no
> *


LOL . be reads about hopping in a book and thinks he knows shit.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:14 PM~12182401
> *TOMMY WILL SAY YES.  MONEY TALKS THE TALK AND WALKS THE WALK
> *


I'm the boss!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 05:23 PM~12182511
> *I can do that shit on 4 batts..
> *


BUT WITH HOW MANY LICKS BUFORD?? A CADDY IS A HEAVY ASS AUTOMOBILE. ***** I GOT POWER IN MY TRUNK. THAT #11 WITH 8 BATTS AINT NO JOKE. NOT TO MENTION 4 TON COILS (FULL STACK) FROM RED's


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

amatuers!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 03:24 PM~12182521
> *I'm the boss!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 05:24 PM~12182521
> *I'm the boss!!!!!!!!
> *


I KNOW. YOU WALK AROUND THE SHOP WITH A CLIPBOARD AND WHITE GLOVE AND SHIT :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 03:15 PM~12182424
> *gave it back. wasn't worth the money even though I got a good deal on it.  since I never had a lowrider before and I can't afford one like you guys I'm saving up my minimum wage paychecks so I can become a lowrider and be a cool guy on this site like you guys one day!!!!!!
> *


it's all good, man.

keep the hope alive. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 05:28 PM~12182549
> *amatuers!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: SHUT UP FOOL. YOU ONLY BUILD SHOW STOPPERS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:28 PM~12182553
> *I KNOW.  YOU WALK AROUND THE SHOP WITH A CLIPBOARD AND WHITE GLOVE AND SHIT :uh:
> *


no I walk around the shop keeping busters out who roll with bullshit and no money!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

AY YALL I'M BOUT TO ROLL OUT. WIFEY IS A 1ST GRADE TEACHER SO I GOTTA HELP HER OUT WITH ARTS AND CRAFTS. PEICE!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:30 PM~12182578
> *:twak: SHUT UP FOOL.  YOU ONLY BUILD SHOW STOPPERS
> *


so you're saying we don't build street hoppers?????? ***** bring your chitty-chitty-bang bang mobile to L.A. and that Crip blue Brougham will break you off so good your car look pretty!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 05:30 PM~12182585
> *no I walk around the shop keeping busters out who roll with bullshit and no money!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: _GET TO STEPPIN WITCHA BROKE ASS_


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 17 2008, 03:29 PM~12182569
> *it's all good, man.
> 
> keep the hope alive.  :biggrin:
> *


one day I'll have a lowrider and be cool like you!!!! can you teach me how to build pumps?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:26 PM~12182536
> *BUT WITH HOW MANY LICKS BUFORD??  A CADDY IS A HEAVY ASS AUTOMOBILE.  ***** I GOT POWER IN MY TRUNK.  THAT #11 WITH 8 BATTS AINT NO JOKE.  NOT TO MENTION 4 TON COILS (FULL STACK) FROM RED's
> *


I'm going to get my ass yelled at but here's a tip.

take that BS ass 30ND out , run Ford trans or Hydro oil , even jack oil , run #6 gear on some more bounce 3-4 ton , Or reds.. Don't even need to extend your arms. Less gear more pressure ( 6 batts) . I'm not going to say what kind of hose or anything else but the car did 50 all day. Now you will burn shit up if your not a switch man.. But on 4 batts that set-up will lift a caddi on 3 licks and 30 inch's. For about 5 minutes straight . The Hopping vid of Kaddikings car was only 4 batts. we had a fire that night and had to unhook the other bank..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 05:32 PM~12182609
> *so you're saying we don't build street hoppers??????  ***** bring your chitty-chitty-bang bang mobile to L.A. and that Crip blue Brougham will break you off so good your car look pretty!!!!!!
> *


NAW I GOT TO DO IT MY WAY.. NO PUN INTENDED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:35 PM~12182663
> *NAW I GOT TO DO IT MY WAY.. NO PUN INTENDED
> *


that's what I thought!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 05:35 PM~12182654
> *I'm going to get my ass yelled at but here's a tip.
> 
> take that BS ass 30ND out , run Ford trans or Hydro oil , even jack oil , run #6 gear on some more bounce 3-4 ton , Or reds..  Don't even need to extend your arms. Less gear more pressure ( 6 batts) . I'm not going to say what kind of hose or anything else but the car did 50 all day. Now you will burn shit up if your not a switch man.. But on 4 batts that set-up will lift a caddi on 3 licks and 30 inch's. For about 5 minutes straight . The Hopping vid of Kaddikings car was only 4 batts. we had a fire that night and had to unhook the other bank..
> *


UH.. NO. I GIVE MY BIG GEAR THE POWER IT NEEDS. I DONT GO CHEAP WITH THEM BULLSHIT ASS GEARS. AND THAT CADDY WAS STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:38 PM~12182701
> *UH.. NO.  I GIVE MY BIG GEAR THE POWER IT NEEDS.  I DONT GO CHEAP WITH THEM BULLSHIT ASS GEARS.  AND THAT CADDY WAS STRAIGHT GARBAGE!!
> *


Like you half ass moon roof yo bragged about for a year!!!!!!!!!!! :0 you ask how it was done ***** . I told you. You can do plenty diff things. I was just answering your ?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 05:42 PM~12182747
> *Like you half ass moon roof yo bragged about for a year!!!!!!!!!!! :0  you ask how it was done ***** . I told you. You can do plenty diff things. I was just answering your ?
> *


***** YOU AINT TELL ME SHIT. HOW YOU GON' JUST LIE MAWFUCKA?? MY HOMIE D-BO FROM INDIVIDUALS PUT ME D. BILL FORM THE "I" DID THE WORK. AND THESE ****** DON'T EVEN COME ON THIS THREAD LIKE THAT. THE ONLY THING YOU DID WAS WHAT YOU'RE KNOWN FOR.. BUMPIN YOUR GUMS


----------



## 187PURE

MY SHIT WILL BE IN ONE COMPLET PEICE IN APRIL. BUILDING A CAR IS A STAGE THANG. IN '08 I GOT THE DRAULICS TITE AND MOONROOF IN. '09 IS ALL ABOUT LOOKS BABY


----------



## 187PURE

I'M OUT, THIS BITCH KEEP CALLING ME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:48 PM~12182802
> *MY SHIT WILL BE IN ONE COMPLET PEICE IN APRIL.  BUILDING A CAR IS A STAGE THANG.  IN '08 I GOT THE DRAULICS TITE AND MOONROOF IN.  '09 IS ALL ABOUT LOOKS BABY
> *


 hno: I hope not like your moon roof!!!!!!!!!!!! Sum old rigged up shit....... hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 03:49 PM~12182816
> *I'M OUT, THIS BITCH KEEP CALLING ME
> *


Like how you respect your woman... :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

lol, ****** talm bout what they GONNA do! Hell in that case ya'll ******* really gonna trip out when I bust out w/ that Ferrari F360 next year. And while We on the subject about what we're GONNA do, my shit will be on the bumper next year too LOL........ya'll too much :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 17 2008, 04:13 PM~12183037
> *lol, ****** talm bout what they GONNA do! Hell in that case ya'll ******* really gonna trip out when I bust out w/ that Ferrari F360 next year. And while  We on the subject about what we're GONNA do, my shit will be on the bumper next year too LOL........ya'll too much :roflmao:
> *


I have always done what I said or posted :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 03:37 PM~12182690
> *how about some thick white women????
> *















hno: :loco:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 06:10 PM~12183026
> *hno:  I hope not like your moon roof!!!!!!!!!!!! Sum old rigged up shit....... hno:
> *


THE MOONROOF WAS DONE PROFESSIONALY. I JUST NEED A NEW TOP DUMBO


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2008, 04:09 PM~12181745
> *
> what up wit you foo's and those long ass extensions!
> 
> *


Cause my shit ain't staying on the ground


----------



## chevy_boy

*YA'LL FOOLS GOT ME ROLLIN............* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 17 2008, 05:04 PM~12183465-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOONROOF WAS DONE PROFESSIONALY.  I JUST NEED A NEW TOP DUMBO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Nov 17 2008, 05:08 PM~12183522
> *YA'LL FOOLS GOT ME ROLLIN............ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *








:0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 05:09 PM~12182310
> *MUTHAFUCCAS ARE SCARED TO HOP THEY SHIT WHEN IT'S PRETTY.  WHEN MY BITCH GETS A MAKE-OVER SHE'S STILL GETTING A BEATING
> *


WE HOP CLEAN SHIT OUT HERE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

****** build their 1st car and now they're experts!!! fools got the nerve to give me advice!!!! when ****** 1st come to the shop to meet me they wanna camp out and drool at all the dime pieces we got in there and then fools wanna pose and shit so they can show their friends back home!!! you out of town suckas kill me with that bullshit!!! then a motherfucker has the nerve to ask me how much work can he get for $3000!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 05:33 PM~12183790
> ******* build their 1st car and now they're  experts!!!  fools got the nerve to give me advice!!!!  when ****** 1st come to the shop to meet me they wanna camp out and drool at all the dime pieces we got in there and then fools wanna pose and shit so they can show their friends back home!!!  you out of town suckas kill me with that bullshit!!!  then a motherfucker has the nerve to ask me how much work can he get for $3000!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Lowrider on a budget *****!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 07:33 PM~12183790
> ******* build their 1st car and now they're  experts!!!  fools got the nerve to give me advice!!!!  when ****** 1st come to the shop to meet me they wanna camp out and drool at all the dime pieces we got in there and then fools wanna pose and shit so they can show their friends back home!!!  you out of town suckas kill me with that bullshit!!!  then a motherfucker has the nerve to ask me how much work can he get for $3000!!!!!!!
> *


OH SHIT LOC! PUT'EM BLAST :0 NOT POSING! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 17 2008, 07:30 PM~12183760
> *THAT'S WHAT THE FUCC I'M TALKIN BOUT. NO PUSSY BOYS IN THIS MAWFUCCA*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2008, 07:33 PM~12183790
> ******* build their 1st car and now they're  experts!!!  fools got the nerve to give me advice!!!!  when ****** 1st come to the shop to meet me they wanna camp out and drool at all the dime pieces we got in there and then fools wanna pose and shit so they can show their friends back home!!!  you out of town suckas kill me with that bullshit!!!  then a motherfucker has the nerve to ask me how much work can he get for $3000!!!!!!!
> *


OH SHIT :0 WHO ***** WHO??


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 07:19 PM~12184925
> *OH SHIT :0 WHO ***** WHO??
> *


You a owl now.. We all know it was your ass on blast fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 09:22 PM~12184962
> *You a owl now.. We all know it was your ass on blast fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 08:22 PM~12184960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Y'ALL GO AHEAD AND HOP!!!!!!!!!!!! ME ON THE OTHER HAND.............


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2008, 03:09 PM~12181745
> *1.5! - hell naw...especially on those philly streets. since you hope, no bigger tha It's good that you did it cuz u can put your ride on jack stands to show off. It's not necessary though. I only have a partial on a canadian frame. Man, I can't wait to cake my car on the freeway and light it up at 70mph!!!!
> *


yep on a canadian you straight if you aint gonna hop. Mine is a full wrap canadian, I know its heavy as fuk too lol, but that 6.0 LS-1 is gonna make it do atleast 65 lol :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 17 2008, 03:59 PM~12182183
> *The welds on my "pitbull" frame looked like a roll of nickels. It was so nice I could have just painted it and rolled it like that. Plus my belly was spread and a few other mods. Haven't hopped it since I put it back together. I might someday but for now just laun play
> *


Thats like them frames from Homies. Them welds are so fuckin nice it would be a got damn shame to mold that shit. 
I didnt know you had a split belly, is that so you dont have to do a hard extension on the arms or relieve the stress if you hop that bitch?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 11:26 PM~12187709
> *yep on a canadian you straight if you aint gonna hop. Mine is a full wrap canadian, I know its heavy as fuk too lol, but that 6.0 LS-1 is gonna make it do atleast 65 lol :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah those things are heavy...on the Hollywood Deuce II he got it fully wrapped and molded...it took 8 of us to carry it off the trailer...and we still could barely do it. It's like pushing a dually...no way in hell can one man do it. 


the LS engines are an excellent choice and look great, especially with the street & performance kit...can't wait to see ur ride...ur gonna hurt some feelings!!!...check out the S&P videos on youtube...badass LS's


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 04:09 PM~12182310
> *MUTHAFUCCAS ARE SCARED TO HOP THEY SHIT WHEN IT'S PRETTY.  WHEN MY BITCH GETS A MAKE-OVER SHE'S STILL GETTING A BEATING
> *


I aint gonna front but that sounds like my ass. I aint never gonna hop no impala rag. A G body or hard top maybe but not no rag.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 11:31 PM~12187751
> *I aint gonna front but that sounds like my ass. I aint never gonna hop no impala rag. A G body or hard top maybe but not no rag.
> *


 Shit, me neither. 12K in paint...bad enough just taking her out on the street. all that hopping throws all the gaps out of alignment everywhere on the car...in a photo or 10 feet away things on the car will look fine but if you inspect a hopper...it will look like crap. hopping even throws the bacc of your seats, stereos system, moldings...etc all to hell too...no thanks.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 18 2008, 12:35 AM~12187793
> *Shit, me neither. 12K in paint...bad enough just taking her out on the street. all that hopping throws all the gaps out of alignment everywhere on the car...in a photo or 10 feet away things on the car will look fine but if you inspect a hopper...it will look like crap. hopping even throws the bacc of your seats, stereos system, moldings...etc all to hell too...no thanks.
> *



I saw that true as life up in Tulsa at the picnic. Some really nice cars I had seen since they first busted out in the magazines and in pics then I saw them in real life at the picnic and all that hopping had cracks in the paint, paint chips around the door edges and trunks. These cars are like 45 years old and shit, rust, road stress, they had a hard life already. One of these days I'll fuck around with an elco or some shit but for now Imma lay low hella clean and look fantastic :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 18 2008, 12:31 AM~12187747
> *the LS engines are an excellent choice and look great, especially with the street & performance kit...can't wait to see ur ride...ur gonna hurt some feelings!!!...check out the S&P videos on youtube...badass LS's
> *


yeah the motor is chillin in the shop and I am dreading the day that Imma have to break bread with Street & Performance for that chrome serpentine set up and accessories :uh: But in the end those motors to me are where its at. Stock they got so much power its unreal, just throw a cam in that bitch and mash out. 
Now that you mention it Im gonna search out them S&P videos on youtube and get all excited lol.


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 18 2008, 01:22 AM~12187669-->
> 
> 
> 
> Y'ALL GO AHEAD AND HOP!!!!!!!!!!!! ME ON THE OTHER HAND.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 18 2008, 01:35 AM~12187793
> *Shit, me neither. 12K in paint...bad enough just taking her out on the street. all that hopping throws all the gaps out of alignment everywhere on the car...in a photo or 10 feet away things on the car will look fine but if you inspect a hopper...it will look like crap. hopping even throws the bacc of your seats, stereos system, moldings...etc all to hell too...no thanks.
> *


And that's all cool! Nobody ain't knocc'n that, at least not me. But we can't knocc the cats that do put all that into a 60's car or caddy or whatever and hop it. Rather some people like it or not that's become apart of the lifestyle and i don't see it going anywhere. The only thing I don't like is the ragedy hoppers, and that because I don't like ragedy lowriders period. Rather you low and slow or you putting that bitch on the bumper, *IT NEEDS TO BE A CLEAN RIDA.* As clean as you can get it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 01:22 AM~12188162
> *And that's all cool! Nobody ain't knocc'n that, at least not me.  But we can't knocc the cats that do put all that into a 60's car or caddy or whatever and hop it.  Rather some people like it or not that's become apart of the lifestyle and i don't see it going anywhere. The only thing I don't like is the ragedy hoppers, and that because I don't like ragedy lowriders period.  Rather you low and slow or you putting that bitch on the bumper, IT NEEDS TO BE A CLEAN RIDA.  As clean as you can get it.
> *


real talk. I enjoy seeing clean hoppers nose up and put it down. Too many buckets hopping without bumpers and headlights hitting bitches in the crowd. :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 02:33 AM~12188221
> *real talk. I enjoy seeing clean hoppers nose up and put it down. Too many buckets hopping without bumpers and headlights hitting bitches in the crowd. :cheesy:
> *


Right, and I think anybody can have a clean car Skim. The problem is that people be trying to do to much. They good intentions but, it don't work out in they favor. I was just talk to my big homie OG Chris about that the other week. What ever happen to just clean ass paint jobs, no stripe'n no patterns, just slicc ass paint! Used to see that shit all the time, you know for the ones that's not trying to build no turntable shit for real (but even then it's some turntable cars that's just really really nice paint just looks og). Especially on a 60's imp, you know the look of keeping it OG but lifted and all. Like ole'boy Mr.Impala 62 he just built. That muhthafucca is cleeeeeannnn! Simplicity is bliss cuzz  But, I don't hate nobody on what they do, long as it look good and clean.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 02:33 AM~12188221
> *real talk. I enjoy seeing clean hoppers nose up and put it down. Too many buckets hopping without bumpers and headlights hitting bitches in the crowd. :cheesy:
> *


*I just caught that! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 01:49 AM~12187909
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 12:33 AM~12188221
> *real talk. I enjoy seeing clean hoppers nose up and put it down. Too many buckets hopping without bumpers and headlights hitting bitches in the crowd. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Hey any body know if you have to do your arms for bags ?.. Or I wanna see pics of your front and back set-up skim. I'm getting another project to juice... And the master going to get aired for daily use.. i figures just a lay and play , some pattens , finish chrome on motor. stock interior..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2008, 09:22 PM~12184962
> *You a owl now.. We all know it was your ass on blast fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WASN'T ME FOOL. YOU GOT ME FUCCED UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 06:25 AM~12188765
> *WASN'T ME FOOL.  YOU GOT ME FUCCED UP
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 02:22 AM~12188162
> *And that's all cool! Nobody ain't knocc'n that, at least not me.  But we can't knocc the cats that do put all that into a 60's car or caddy or whatever and hop it.  Rather some people like it or not that's become apart of the lifestyle and i don't see it going anywhere. The only thing I don't like is the ragedy hoppers, and that because I don't like ragedy lowriders period.  Rather you low and slow or you putting that bitch on the bumper, IT NEEDS TO BE A CLEAN RIDA.  As clean as you can get it.
> *


THANK YOU! WE HERE DAWG. WHY YOU THE ONLY MUTHAFUCCA THAT'S MAKING SENSE TO ME. I UNDERSTAND WHERE CF AND SKIM AND ALL THE OTHER FOOLS IS COMING FROM.. IF YOU GOT 30 GRAND WRAPPED UP IN YOUR RIDER, WHY FUCC IT UP?? THAT'S WHY IN ADDITION YOU BUILD YOU HOPPER THAT'S CLEAN AND HOT. ONCE MY CAR IS COMPLETE BY APRIL, I'M PROBLY ONLY GONNA HAVE ABOUT 15 STACKS INTO IT. LITTLE SHIT HERE AND THERE WILL BE CHROMED ON THE MOTOR. TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS CHROMED. LATER DOWN THE ROAD MAYBE A CHROMED REAR. BUT THAT'S IT.. I'M DONE! IF I LUCK UP AND GET ME A 6-FOE DROP I'LL LACE THAT UP LIKE SHAW IS DOING AND NEVER HOP. BUT FUCC YOU SHAW, I STILL WOULD HAVE TO 3 WHEEL THAT BITCH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 06:43 AM~12188829
> *  ONCE MY CAR IS COMPLETE BY APRIL
> *


 This kat and his dates and deadlines... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 02:39 AM~12188244
> *Right, and I think anybody can have a clean car Skim.  The problem is that people be trying to do to much.  They good intentions but, it don't work out in they favor.  I was just talk to my big homie OG Chris about that the other week.  What ever happen to just clean ass paint jobs, no stripe'n no patterns, just slicc ass paint!  Used to see that shit all the time, you know for the ones that's not trying to build no turntable shit for real (but even then it's some turntable cars that's just really really nice paint just looks og).  Especially on a 60's imp, you know the look of keeping it OG but lifted and all.  Like ole'boy Mr.Impala 62 he just built.  That muhthafucca is cleeeeeannnn!  Simplicity is bliss cuzz  But, I don't hate nobody on what they do, long as it look good and clean.
> *


YEAH-YEAH-YEAH.. "LIKE DOUBLE V PUT IT "****** WITH APE ARMS ARE BECOMING EXTINCT". ****** DON'T DO IT LIKE THE REAL O/G's USED TO. PEOPLE LIKE GANGSTER, AND MOE-MOE FROM FRUIT TOWN PIRU, AND STONE FROM RICH ROLLIN. OF COURSE THESE DUDES HAD MAJOR GRIP AT THEIR DISPOSAL TO HOP INPECIBLY CLEAN SHIT, BUT FUCC IT.. IT WAS WHAT IT WAS.. HAVE MAJOR CLEAN SHIT AND STILL TARE A WHOLE NEW ASS HOLE ON THESE STREETS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 08:52 AM~12188862
> *This kat and his dates and deadlines... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH YOU A REAL FUNNY DUDE. FACT OF THE MATTER IS MY KIDS COME FIRST THEN IT'S DAD'S TURN. OH YEAH I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE IMAGE OF.. _"HIS KIDS MAY NOT HAVE SCHOOL CLOTHES, BUT ATLEAST HE RIDING IN A FIIIINE AUTOMOBILE"_ :uh: 

APRIL'S RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER. I'M PATIENT WHILE STAKCING THIS BREAD


----------



## bigswanga

:uh: 
IM building mines to do more than 60 and still drive the 60 freeway east when im finished with Crenshaw.  The way i see it.Super clean cars(and you know when you have a SUPER clean car) SHOULDNT leave the ground especially if it wasnt built to hop
Key word
BUILT to hop 
:biggrin: 
But its nothing wronge with building a super clean hopper and not hopping it eitha


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 06:55 AM~12188720
> *
> Hey any body know if you have to do your arms for bags ?.. Or I wanna see pics of your front  and back set-up skim.
> *


with bags you need no wrap and people say no extention you just shim them out.
On my front I did 1"extension, boxed and plated ith the lips shaved off. no overkill on the extension. I like a little poke but not bull doggin.





































On the rear I have a Ford 9" disk from a Lincoln Versaille because I wanted a shorter rear end to run skirts and have the benefit of the stronger axles etc...




























getting the housing chromed in about a week. I had to weld the Impala munts on the Ford rear end.




























Black magic trailing arms



















Chromed and shaved the calipers














































molded everything. backyard boogie like a muthafucka.










Its my first build so I have been learning as I go. Its inspiring to see people putting in work on their own shit in here. More people outta post up some build pics in here.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 11:01 AM~12189554
> *with bags you need no wrap and people say no extention you just shim them out.
> On my front I did 1"extension, boxed and plated ith the lips shaved off.  no overkill on the extension. I like a little poke but not bull doggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molded everything. backyard boogie like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my first build so I have been learning as I go. Its inspiring to see people putting in work on their own shit in here. More people outta post up some build pics in here.
> *


*Dope ass work Skim! I agree!!!! Done posted my fair share,and will have more in a minute. Lets see what errbody else got craccin! Come on y'all!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2008, 07:19 PM~12184925
> *OH SHIT :0 WHO ***** WHO??
> *


****** like you!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 18 2008, 08:59 AM~12189544
> *:uh:
> IM building mines to do more than 60 and still drive the 60 freeway east when im finished with Crenshaw.  The way i see it.Super clean cars(and you know when you have a SUPER clean car) SHOULDNT leave the ground especially if it wasnt built to hop
> Key word
> BUILT to hop
> :biggrin:
> But its nothing wronge with building a super clean hopper and not hopping it eitha
> *


Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

As long as the car is clean doesn't matter if it swings or not!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 12:11 PM~12190242
> *As long as the car is clean doesn't matter if it swings or not!!!!!!!
> *


FUCC YOU!! IF YOU DON'T SWANG IT DON'T BRANG IT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 10:24 AM~12190363
> *FUCC YOU!!  IF YOU DON'T SWANG IT DON'T BRANG IT
> *


fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!! get some chrome and get rid of the MyWay special paint job before you speak junior!!!!!!!! this is how a real Crip Caddy is supposed to look *****!!!! and this was a hopper and coud do damage at shows *****!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 12:28 PM~12190401
> *fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!  get some chrome and get rid of the MyWay special paint job before you speak junior!!!!!!!!  this is how a real Crip Caddy is supposed to look *****!!!!  and this was a hopper and coud do damage at shows *****!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> 
> *


:YAAAaaawwn ZZZzzz:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** that's a real C-Blue paint job! ***** it was raining and you can still see reflections on that bitch!! can you buy that?! and that's a dark Blue color ***** mixed by yours truly and painted by the homie Polo!!!!! now what *****!! go eat a cheese steak and suck on the "Phillie Phanatics" dick and call it a day!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 10:30 AM~12190430
> *:YAAAaaawwn ZZZzzz:
> *


that's what I thought!!!!! ***** post your shit up with that Ike Turner grill on it!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 12:06 PM~12190189
> *Fundi????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU A SILLY MUHFUCCA LOL!!!!!!!! I DIDN'T EXPECT TO SEE THAT PICTURE LOL!!!! THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT! FUNDI??? LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 12:35 PM~12190475
> *that's what I thought!!!!!  ***** post your shit up with that Ike Turner grill on it!!!!!!
> *


REAL MEN ROCC BIG GRILLS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 12:35 PM~12190482
> *YOU A SILLY MUHFUCCA LOL!!!!!!!! I DIDN'T EXPECT TO SEE THAT PICTURE LOL!!!! THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT! FUNDI???  LMAO!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUNNY SHIT FROM A FUNNY *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 09:01 AM~12189554
> *with bags you need no wrap and people say no extention you just shim them out.
> On my front I did 1"extension, boxed and plated ith the lips shaved off.  no overkill on the extension. I like a little poke but not bull doggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the rear I have a Ford 9" disk from a Lincoln Versaille because I wanted a shorter rear end to run skirts and have the benefit of the stronger axles etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting the housing chromed in about a week. I had to weld the Impala munts on the Ford rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black magic trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chromed and shaved the calipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molded everything. backyard boogie like a muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my first build so I have been learning as I go. Its inspiring to see people putting in work on their own shit in here. More people outta post up some build pics in here.
> *


Thanks Skim. I going to have to start stock piling parts to get chromed.. sad thing is Fools fucked a lot of these cars up so not to many around or parts... :angry: 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 10:06 AM~12190189
> *Fundi????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You would find that pic and not know why it was done. I had braids ( happy as hell to be out the service ) And I cut it all off. I never would rock a Mr.t. And the MsDsg was clowning because him and the FTW crew did get Mohawks for freak show . While I went bald.. Also P-diddy did the same thing for a cancer run. and that was part of the joke too..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 10:38 AM~12190502
> *FUNNY SHIT FROM A FUNNY *****
> *


 :0 says the fool that rocks a APC wheel on a horrible moon roof install we waited for a damn year for!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 12:39 PM~12190514
> *You would find that pic and not know why it was done. I had braids ( happy as hell to be out the service ) And I cut it all off. I never would rock a Mr.t. And the MsDsg was clowning because  him and the FTW crew did get Mohawks for freak show . While I went bald.. Also P-diddy did the same thing for a cancer run. and that was part of the joke too..
> *


FUNDI YOU'RE AS WEIRD AS THEY COME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 10:41 AM~12190530
> *:0  says the fool that rocks a APC wheel on a horrible  moon roof install we waited for a damn year for!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that's true!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this is clean!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 10:36 AM~12190490
> *REAL MEN ROCC BIG GRILLS
> *


post the car please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 10:48 AM~12190597
> *this is clean!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Y Ive talked to that brotha. he did the top himself. His started as a heap though. Mines in mint condition even the top. the only thing i don't like is the trunk. It's full to the top.. i want a clean hidden away. and still have air space.. that car might be gone he had it on the chop block after the last bit of mods. he's getting into older much older rides..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 12:33 PM~12190462
> ****** that's a real C-Blue paint job!  ***** it was raining and you can still see reflections on that bitch!! can you buy that?!  and that's a dark Blue color ***** mixed by yours truly and painted by the homie Polo!!!!!  now what *****!! go eat a cheese steak and suck on the "Phillie Phanatics" dick and call it a day!!!!!*



WOW :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 12:52 PM~12190631
> *  Y Ive talked to that brotha. he did the top himself. His started as a heap though. Mines in mint condition even the top. the only thing i don't like is the trunk. It's full to the top.. i want a clean hidden away. and still have air space.. that car might be gone he had it on the chop block after the last bit of mods. he's getting into older much older rides..
> *


That car is one of the nicer RM I've seen. If I had one I'd put that wagon front end on it because it has more of the euro look. Them wagon fronts killing the sedans. JMO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 12:41 PM~12190530
> *:0  says the fool that rocks a APC wheel on a horrible  moon roof install we waited for a damn year for!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MOONROOF WAS DONE RIGHT GOMER. NARDI IS ON DECC. TOP AND NEW INTERIOR IS UNDERWAY. "TIME TO MAKE THE DONUTS *****, GET TO WORK!!"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 15 1987, 10:28 AM~12190401
> *fuck you!!!!!!!!!!!!  get some chrome and get rid of the MyWay special paint job before you speak junior!!!!!!!!  this is how a real Crip Caddy is supposed to look *****!!!!  and this was a hopper and coud do damage at shows *****!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Fixed!!!!!!!

Spell check is a good thing old man. And We got a 2 door coming. Lets see what excuse this ***** (pure123) comes up with this time SDZ rolls in his area!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 12:33 PM~12190462
> ****** that's a real C-Blue paint job!  ***** it was raining and you can still see reflections on that bitch!! can you buy that?!  and that's a dark Blue color ***** mixed by yours truly and painted by the homie Polo!!!!!  now what *****!! go eat a cheese steak and suck on the "Phillie Phanatics" dick and call it a day!!!!!
> *


I'M NOT IMPRESSED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 10:59 AM~12190687
> *Fixed!!!!!!!
> 
> Spell check is a good thing old man. And We got a 2 door coming. Lets see what excuse this *****  (pure123) comes up with this time SDZ rolls in his area!!!!!!!! :0
> *


is this a callout to !87non-pure?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 12:48 PM~12190597
> *this is clean!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AINT GONE CLOWN THE OWNER. IT'S JUST NOT MY TASTE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:57 AM~12190662
> *That car is one of the nicer RM I've seen.  If I had one I'd put that wagon front end on it because it has more of the euro look.  Them wagon fronts killing the sedans. JMO
> *


Got to keep my big chrome grill!!!!!!! And I'm doing the hidden HID lights. still will look stock.. :biggrin: 


A job is a job . I would go back to cleaning stinky pussy and drippy dicks if I could ( clinic heath nurse) But when my suspensions up I'll be back on the red cross ticket!!!!! But for right now I got to look at Donuts....... So I can post pics with my new Dig camera , Text V dumb ass messages with out worrying about the bill , And have a Mexican or Fool detail my 735IL with Bentley package in the D Donut parking lot!!!!!!!!! I ain't scared *****!!!!!!!! my shits hotter then the damn owners car..  I act make more with less stress then using my education and tanks to Bush my tax braket is great when I work a shitty job and wife makes the dough!!!!!!!!! Like I said I enjoy shopping and doing woman stuff all day while you guys have to work.. :biggrin: 20hr a week of donuts is great.. House ***** what ever.. I still don't have a white APC wheel on a caddi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

THIS IS HOW I GETS DOWN. PEEP A ***** AT 0:28 3-WHEELIN ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 11:01 AM~12190703
> *is this a callout to !87non-pure?
> *


He failed at 3 call outs when we was up there!!!!!!!!!!! And Alex had his Baby blue and a 2 door white one( wife was driving ready for that ass!!!!!!!!! Last year....... not once but 2 times!!!!!!! And the white one locked up on 2 hits..... Built by yet another Black member in 123's area..


Got to go fella's wife said she wants dinner cooked and cloths done. so off to super target , The mall , then Home to do home work (kids) and cook.. damn I got to clean her Benz too. Too much to do!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 01:08 PM~12190766
> *Got to keep my big chrome grill!!!!!!! And I'm doing the hidden HID lights. still will look stock.. :biggrin:
> A job is a job . I would go back to cleaning stinky pussy and drippy dicks if I could ( clinic  heath nurse) But when my suspensions up I'll be back on the red cross ticket!!!!! But for right now I got to look at Donuts....... So I can post pics with my new Dig camera , Text V dumb ass messages with out worrying about the bill , And have a Mexican or Fool detail my 735IL with Bentley package in the D Donut parking lot!!!!!!!!! I ain't scared *****!!!!!!!! my shits hotter then the damn owners car..   I act make more with less stress then using my education and tanks to Bush my tax braket is great when I work a shitty job and wife makes the dough!!!!!!!!! Like I said I enjoy shopping and doing  woman stuff all day while you guys have to work.. :biggrin: 20hr a week of donuts is great.. House ***** what ever.. I still don't have a white APC wheel on a caddi!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT'S A GRANT. AND IT WAS A HASTY MISTAKE ON MY PART, GOING IN ADVANCED AUTO PARTS DRUNK WITH A POCKET FULLA MONEY. DON'T WORRY, THE NARDI's COMING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 01:12 PM~12190805
> *He failed at 3 call outs when we was up there!!!!!!!!!!! And Alex had his Baby blue and a 2 door white one( wife was driving ready for that ass!!!!!!!!! Last year.......  not once but 2 times!!!!!!! And the white one locked up on 2 hits..... Built by yet another Black member in 123's area..
> Got to go fella's wife said she wants dinner cooked and cloths done. so off to super target , The mall , then Home to do home work (kids) and cook.. damn I got to clean her Benz too. Too much to do!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OL HENPECKED ASS *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 11:09 AM~12190770
> *THIS IS HOW I GETS DOWN.  PEEP A ***** AT 0:28 3-WHEELIN ON THE FREEWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



1. wrong song!!!!!!!!
2. you guys and all them gold teeth look like a Hyphy vid..
3. ***** you on 3 batts that garbage.. I shit higher then that bunny hop BS. Get out with that BS..
4. No colors , no club plagues , NO DICKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Your right they do suck up there!!!!!!!!!!!! All you needed was little Wayne in that waste of 2 minutes...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 01:17 PM~12190855
> *
> 1. wrong song!!!!!!!!
> 2. you guys and all them gold teeth look like a Hyphy vid..
> 3. ***** you on 3 batts that garbage.. I shit higher then that bunny hop BS. Get out with that BS..
> 4. No colors , no club plagues , NO DICKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your right they do suck up there!!!!!!!!!!!! All you needed was little Wayne in that waste of 2 minutes...
> 
> *


1. I DID'NT MAKE THE VIDEO

2. I DON'T WEAR A GOLD GRILL

3. I GOT 8 BATTERIES.. I WAS'NT HOPPING MY SHIT EITHER

4. I KEEP MY KHAKIS RAZOR SHARP WITH A VINTAGE PENDLETON

5. MY STYLE IS O/G FOREVER AND A DAY. YA BETTA ASK SOMEBODY!! MARK!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

take notes from real east coast ryders. And if you look at the set-up you'll see my Batts!!!!!!!!








Even the Expo in there. special guest and 3 wheel show off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 01:27 PM~12190969
> *take notes from real east coast ryders. And if you look at the set-up you'll see my Batts!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Expo in there. special guest and 3 wheel show off!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS. I'M A INDIVIDUAL. I AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH WHAT ERBODY ELSE IS DOING IN PHILLY. I'M MY OWN MAN. LONG AS MY PROJECT COMES OUT A1 I'M COOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

FYI. look at some them tags and match them up to LIL names!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 Black


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 11:30 AM~12191006
> *WHY ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS.  I'M A INDIVIDUAL.  I AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH WHAT ERBODY ELSE IS DOING IN PHILLY.  I'M MY OWN MAN.  LONG AS MY PROJECT COMES OUT A1 I'M COOL
> *


Stop talking and make the drive then!!!!!!!!!!! You know if your broke you can stay at my rent house no charge... There's not to many of us here but we are Family :biggrin: 

Kid's finally dressed I'm out..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 01:32 PM~12191026
> *FYI. look at some them tags and match them up to LIL names!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  Black
> *


and?..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2008, 11:31 PM~12187751
> *I aint gonna front but that sounds like my ass. I aint never gonna hop no impala rag. A G body or hard top maybe but not no rag.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 11:01 AM~12190701
> *I'M NOT IMPRESSED
> *


sorry that it's not as bucket!! post the myway mobile please!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 11:09 AM~12190770
> *THIS IS HOW I GETS DOWN.  PEEP A ***** AT 0:28 3-WHEELIN ON THE FREEWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you're blacker than a matchstick!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 11:35 AM~12191050
> *Stop talking and make the drive then!!!!!!!!!!! You know if your broke you can stay at my rent house no charge... There's not to many of us here but we are Family :biggrin:
> 
> Kid's finally dressed I'm out..
> *


is their hair combed?


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS COOKIN FOLKS .................. *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 02:36 PM~12191590
> *you're blacker than a matchstick!!!!!!!
> *


MY HOMIE DRE SHOT THAT LOW BUDGET VIDEO WITH HIS CHEAP CAMERA. LIGHTING WAS POOR THAT DAY DUE TO RAIN. YOU CAN BARELY SEE ME IN THE RIDE. BUT YOU SHO' NUFF C THE BLUE FLAG I'M WAVING :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 12:51 PM~12191743
> *MY HOMIE DRE SHOT THAT LOW BUDGET VIDEO WITH HIS CHEAP CAMERA.  LIGHTING WAS POOR THAT DAY DUE TO RAIN.  YOU CAN BARELY SEE ME IN THE RIDE.  BUT YOU SHO' NUFF C THE BLUE FLAG I'M WAVING :biggrin:
> *


***** please you're darker than fundi!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 18 2008, 12:46 PM~12191693
> *WHATS COOKIN FOLKS ..................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 18 2008, 03:23 PM~12192049
> ****** please you're darker than fundi!!!!
> *


BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL NAGGA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 01:39 PM~12192207
> *BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL NAGGA
> *


ya but a purple looking , lab coat wearing nerd isn't!!!!!!!!!!! :0 


Jr got all the curls cut off last year Wendell..


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man fundi why on earth do post them gawd awful pics of yourself on the internet then try and explain them away later!!!! Lol there is no excuse for that ugly ass african booty scratcher mohawk pic


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 18 2008, 02:05 PM~12192424
> *Man fundi why on earth do post them gawd awful pics of yourself on the internet then try and explain them away later!!!! Lol there is no excuse for that ugly ass african booty scratcher mohawk pic
> *


 There is a caption under the pic.. Old ass Wendell forgot to put with it...........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 18 2008, 04:05 PM~12192420
> *ya but a purple looking , lab coat wearing nerd isn't!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> Jr got all the curls cut off last year Wendell..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 02:26 PM~12192595
> *:uh:
> *








:0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 18 2008, 04:05 PM~12192424
> *Man fundi why on earth do post them gawd awful pics of yourself on the internet then try and explain them away later!!!! Lol there is no excuse for that ugly ass african booty scratcher mohawk pic*


*OH SHIT!!! LOL!!!LOL!!!*


----------



## pitbull166

Whats good brothas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 Oh my..............


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

I'M LIKE A OLD MAN. I PAT MY FEET AND POP MY FINGERS :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 18 2008, 02:05 PM~12192424
> *Man fundi why on earth do post them gawd awful pics of yourself on the internet then try and explain them away later!!!! Lol there is no excuse for that ugly ass african booty scratcher mohawk pic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 18 2008, 02:05 PM~12192424
> *Man fundi why on earth do post them gawd awful pics of yourself on the internet then try and explain them away later!!!! Lol there is no excuse for that ugly ass african booty scratcher mohawk pic
> *


***** said African booty scratcher!!!! bet you his old lady uses the top of his head as a tampon!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 11:57 AM~12190662
> *That car is one of the nicer RM I've seen.  If I had one I'd put that wagon front end on it because it has more of the euro look.  Them wagon fronts killing the sedans. JMO
> *


i didnt know there was a difference :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 18 2008, 03:05 PM~12192424
> *Man fundi why on earth do post them gawd awful pics of yourself on the internet then try and explain them away later!!!! Lol there is no excuse for that ugly ass african booty scratcher mohawk pic
> *


 :0 old school baggin


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatitdew Skim! You came through PHX and didn't even holla at a nikkuh???


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 11:41 PM~12197035
> *i didnt know there was a difference :0
> *


Sure is! Blinker lights are under the headlights on the sedan, and the blinker lights are on the corners of the wagon.  



















*Heres a 95 wagon instead of that 91*


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatitdew Skim! You came through PHX and didn't even holla at a nikkuh???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 09:41 PM~12197035
> *i didnt know there was a difference :0
> *





















grill is too small.. but I like the white lights some what..


----------



## Eazy

We call these Roadmasters flipper out here though


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 11:09 AM~12190770
> *THIS IS HOW I GETS DOWN.  PEEP A ***** AT 0:28 3-WHEELIN ON THE FREEWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 lol... i have to admit that that looked pretty fuccin' good!!!!...right on 187!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2008, 08:28 PM~12196158
> *I'M LIKE A OLD MAN.  I PAT MY FEET AND POP MY FINGERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol...me too...u on a roll tonight sweet pea


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 18 2008, 10:55 PM~12197206
> *Whatitdew Skim! You came through PHX and didn't even holla at a nikkuh???
> *


oh yeah I was out there to drop off the 59 I sold then bounced.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 09:59 PM~12197256
> *We call these Roadmasters flipper out here though
> *


 lol @ roadmasters!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 01:42 AM~12188255
> *I just caught that! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 01:51 AM~12198269
> *lol @ roadmasters!
> *


LOL you know what flipper mean CF :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

DON'T GET FUNDI ALL RILED UP POSTING THESE ROADMASTERS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 01:45 AM~12198239
> *lol... i have to admit that that looked pretty fuccin' good!!!!...right on 187!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 01:46 AM~12198245
> *lol...me too...u on a roll tonight sweet pea
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 19 2008, 07:05 AM~12199267
> *DON'T GET FUNDI ALL RILED UP POSTING THESE ROADMASTERS
> *


Take a look at my sig . fail!!!!!!!!




> *Don't just generalize about what you wish to achieve. Don't just have a vague idea about where you would like to go.
> 
> Tell yourself exactly what you expect of yourself. Make your goals vivid, clear and precise.
> 
> Whether you are traveling around the block or across the ocean, your destination is always a single, specific point. The only way you can reach that point is by clearly and unambiguously defining where it is.
> 
> The same is true for every destination you seek to reach, whether it is a place, a person, an object or a set of conditions. When the goal is clear and specific, filled in your mind with all the color, the texture, the sounds and the feelings, you'll surely be able to work your way there.
> 
> Success is largely a matter of deciding upon every little detail of what you wish to achieve. For each detail you envision provides you with an additional pathway to your goal.
> 
> Know what you seek, and know it with richness and precision. For that's exactly what you'll achieve. *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Least it aint a ford. Gotta give a little credit for that. Next thing you know he'll be into fat black girls. Gotta take baby steps lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 17 2008, 04:48 AM~10436599
> *ummmmmmmm yes really. You could be mad or sad who knows..  :biggrin:
> 
> Yet again a ignornt statement made to another black person to build them down.. You just proved my case.. :uh:  Y I don't care for the show and Go broke scene. I just build cars and trucks for fun and hanging out. FYI. Ive built plenty cars on 13's....  I just cannot have one my self becouse I have a young Famly. that has a sced. ( soccer , band , church) :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


no you haven't!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

CA-CA-CAAARRRIIIIIIIP!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

speechless :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 19 2008, 11:50 AM~12201430
> *CA-CA-CAAARRRIIIIIIIP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** you look like a Los Angeles downtown skid row smoker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 12:29 PM~12201719
> ****** you look like a Los Angeles downtown skid row smoker!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 02:29 PM~12201719
> ****** you look like a Los Angeles downtown skid row smoker!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** FUCK YOU :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Nov 19 2008, 11:10 AM~12201084-->
> 
> 
> 
> Least it aint a ford. Gotta give a little credit for that. Next thing you know he'll be into fat black girls. Gotta take baby steps lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put pics of my baba mama and freinds up before!!!!! And tryed to hook cren up with one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY Jul 16 [email protected] 11:16 AM~12201140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@ Dec 19 1972, 11:50 AM~12201430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No words can describe what I see before me.. Were you a member of the OG Fab 5 *****!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 19 2008, 11:50 AM~12201430
> *CA-CA-CAAARRRIIIIIIIP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man whats wrong wit you''???nap bash nap bash nap bash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

he got a hundred bandanas and sewn them together lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he got a blue rag car cover lmao


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

i knew I had seen this pic some where else!!!!!!!!














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Nov 19 2008, 02:29 PM~12201716-->
> 
> 
> 
> speechless :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 19 2008, 02:29 PM~12201719
> ****** you look like a Los Angeles downtown skid row smoker!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 02:35 PM~12201762
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 04:07 PM~12202441
> * :0
> No words can describe what I see before me.. Were you a member of the OG Fab 5 *****!!!!!!!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 19 2008, 04:33 PM~12202669
> *man whats wrong wit you''???nap bash nap bash nap bash!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 19 2008, 04:40 PM~12202730
> *he got a hundred bandanas and sewn them together lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he got a blue rag car cover lmao
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 19 2008, 04:42 PM~12202750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! BLASTIN!!! LMAO!!!!!</span>*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 19 2008, 01:50 PM~12201430
> *WHAZ UP WITH THAT PINKY STICCIN OUT ON THE BOTTLE CUZZ? LMAO!!!!!!*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 19 2008, 01:10 PM~12201084
> *Least it aint a ford. Gotta give a little credit for that. Next thing you know he'll be into fat black girls. Gotta take baby steps lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Nov 19 2008, 02:56 PM~12202874-->
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL!  BLASTIN!!! LMAO!!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eazy_@Nov 19 2008, 03:02 PM~12202916
> *:biggrin:
> *


Smile for now . Wait till your pic pops up!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 19 2008, 03:07 PM~12202970
> *Smile for now . Wait till your pic pops up!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


..yeah we'gonna get'em :biggrin: !


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS UP BROTHAS WHATS CRACKIN'*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 11:29 AM~12201719
> ****** you look like a Los Angeles downtown skid row smoker!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 19 2008, 03:53 PM~12203347
> *WHATS UP BROTHAS WHATS CRACKIN'
> *


 whats hatnin' wid it...CB


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 12:29 PM~12201719
> ****** you look like a Los Angeles downtown skid row smoker!!!!!!!!!
> *



ol' gangster bum ass *****!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 03:08 PM~12203503
> *whats hatnin' wid it...CB
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT JUST MAINTAININ' _"KEEPIN THE HEAD ABOVE WATER"_

WHAT UP WITH U


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 19 2008, 04:10 PM~12203531
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT JUST MAINTAININ' "KEEPIN THE HEAD ABOVE WATER"
> 
> WHAT UP WITH U
> *



tryin' to get ahead on some of these bills so i can push sumthuin' towards the rider...I've been slackin'


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF go home mexican!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 05:34 PM~12204295
> *CF go home mexican!!!!
> *


WHEN U GONNA CATCH MY FADE?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF come to the shop Sunday I'll be wrenching on the '61 and '64.


----------



## Eazy

******, never will y'all catch me slippin' like CAPTAIN SAVE A CRIP LOL!!!. Just fuccin wit you 187 lol!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 05:37 PM~12204316
> *CF  come to the shop Sunday I'll  be wrenching on the '61 and '64.
> *


i'm working sunday...u know that....take pics when ur there...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 05:37 PM~12204311
> *WHEN U GONNA CATCH MY FADE?????
> *


make sure you have dental insurance pussy!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 19 2008, 05:38 PM~12204322
> *******, never will y'all catch me slippin' like CAPTAIN SAVE A CRIP LOL!!!.  Just fuccin wit you 187 lol!
> *


u ain't so slicc u can't be greased!!!..we'll get u, it's about your turn anyway!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i got medi-cal


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

VERY RARE. DISCONTINUED AND N.O.S. 

details


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Old school STL (1992)


































stop laughin at my shorts! :biggrin: 









my 1st pitbull "Bandit" :biggrin: 
side 2 side :0 

















had to start somewhere :biggrin: 
upgraded!









a ***** used to ball too!








:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGTOPROY, Eazy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Roy you ain't shit!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 PM~12198269
> *lol @ roadmasters!
> *


lol @ your hairdo and fish lips!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's Luigi?


----------



## TRUDAWG

this ****** posting up lil league pics lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup ***** Tru?


----------



## TRUDAWG

what up ole man


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's Fundi? I need an apple fritter!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 07:42 PM~12204929
> *Roy you ain't shit!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Stall me out Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 19 2008, 06:49 PM~12204999
> *what up ole man
> *


ole man? this ole man will knock you out!!! you'll look like fundi!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 19 2008, 07:48 PM~12204989
> *this ****** posting up lil league pics lol
> *


Thats what it was in the Lou :biggrin: If you didnt play baseball back in the day you weren't doing shit  You must wanna see my college ball pics too huh? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 19 2008, 06:52 PM~12205035
> *:biggrin: Stall me out Big Homie  :biggrin:
> *


no *****!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 07:55 PM~12205066
> *no *****!!!!!!!
> *


Man this 454 just sitting here..........come get it fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 19 2008, 06:45 PM~12204955-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ your hairdo and fish lips!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imma slap them freckles off your wrinkled face!!!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 06:47 PM~12204978
> *where's Luigi?
> *


prolly high on that sherm somewhere


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I have these 4 sale homies...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442801


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WASSUP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 08:42 PM~12206114
> *WASSUP
> *


 wazzzzzzzup


----------



## TRUDAWG

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 19 2008, 07:38 PM~12204322
> *******, never will y'all catch me slippin' like CAPTAIN SAVE A CRIP LOL!!!.  Just fuccin wit you 187 lol!
> *


YEAH, I CRAKC MYSELF UP :biggrin: 

I WAS AT THE BIKINI CARSHOW THAT DAY DRUNK THEN A MUTHAFUCCA. WAS BOUT TO GET INTO A FIGHT WITH ONE OF THEM PUNK-ASS CLUB BIKE RIDERS, AND GOT INTO IT WITH ONE OF THEM HOES THAT WASH MY SHIT AND MADE IT DIRTIER. THE BOTTLE YOU SEE CONTAINS CORN LIQUOR AND CRANBERRY. AT THE END OF THE DAY I PASSED OUT ON THE HOOD OF THE CADDY. BOY WHAT A DAY!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 10:58 PM~12206314
> *wazzzzzzzup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ERBODY ON SOME CLOWN ONE-SELF IN THIS PEICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP FELLS


----------



## 187PURE

I'MA REALLY NEED YALL ****** HELP IN '09. THE GOOD LORD JUST SHINED HIS LIGHT ON ME. MY HOMEBOY IS PASSING OFF A 64 SS TO ME. HE'S A TRUCK DRIVER ALWAYS ON THE ROAD AND HE SAYS HE JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO PUT INTO IT. IT'S NOT IN ONE PEICE BUT HE HAS EVERYTHING FOR IT. THE MOTOR IS ONLY A STRAIGHT SIX BUT FUCC IT, I CAN ALWAYS SLOW WALK THE PROJECT. GOD WILLING, THE CAR WILL BE READY TO ROLL BY JULY/AUGUST. BUT IT WON'T BE "O/G STATUS" FOR QUITE SOME TIME. HELL, IT'S A FOE SS AND I WANNA DO THIS ONE RIGHT.. "STRICTLY SHOW FOR THE STREET". WILL HAVE PICS WHEN I GET DOWN TO THE GARAGE. COMMENTS...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 20 2008, 11:03 AM~12209598
> *SUP FELLS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Good Morning, or afternoon depending on where you're from!
187.....congrats on the impala!! Nothing like an old school! Like King Tee said "Switching from Lane to Lane, A cadillac just not the same"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 12:48 PM~12210372
> *Good Morning, or afternoon depending on where you're from!
> 187.....congrats on the impala!! Nothing like an old school! Like King Tee said "Switching from Lane to Lane, A cadillac just not the same"
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 08:58 PM~12206314
> *wazzzzzzzup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:42 AM~12209882
> *I'MA REALLY NEED YALL ****** HELP IN '09.  THE GOOD LORD JUST SHINED HIS LIGHT ON ME.  MY HOMEBOY IS PASSING OFF A 64 SS TO ME.  HE'S A TRUCK DRIVER ALWAYS ON THE ROAD AND HE SAYS HE JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO PUT INTO IT.  IT'S NOT IN ONE PEICE BUT HE HAS EVERYTHING FOR IT.  THE MOTOR IS ONLY A STRAIGHT SIX BUT FUCC IT, I CAN ALWAYS SLOW WALK THE PROJECT.  GOD WILLING, THE CAR WILL BE READY TO ROLL BY JULY/AUGUST.  BUT IT WON'T BE "O/G STATUS" FOR QUITE SOME TIME.  HELL, IT'S A FOE SS AND I WANNA DO THIS ONE RIGHT.. "STRICTLY SHOW FOR THE STREET".  WILL HAVE PICS WHEN I GET DOWN TO THE GARAGE.  COMMENTS...
> *


YOU KNOW WHO TO CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 07:59 AM~12209572
> *YEAH, I CRAKC MYSELF UP :biggrin:
> 
> I WAS AT THE BIKINI CARSHOW THAT DAY DRUNK THEN A MUTHAFUCCA.  WAS BOUT TO GET INTO A FIGHT WITH ONE OF THEM PUNK-ASS CLUB BIKE RIDERS, AND GOT INTO IT WITH ONE OF THEM HOES THAT WASH MY SHIT AND MADE IT DIRTIER.  THE BOTTLE YOU SEE CONTAINS CORN LIQUOR AND CRANBERRY.  AT THE END OF THE DAY I PASSED OUT ON THE HOOD OF THE CADDY.  BOY WHAT A DAY!
> *



*:wow: :wow: DAMN I HAVEN'T HEARD OF THAT SINCE I LEFT LOUISIANA :biggrin: *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 08:42 AM~12209882
> *I'MA REALLY NEED YALL ****** HELP IN '09.  THE GOOD LORD JUST SHINED HIS LIGHT ON ME.  MY HOMEBOY IS PASSING OFF A 64 SS TO ME.  HE'S A TRUCK DRIVER ALWAYS ON THE ROAD AND HE SAYS HE JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO PUT INTO IT.  IT'S NOT IN ONE PEICE BUT HE HAS EVERYTHING FOR IT.  THE MOTOR IS ONLY A STRAIGHT SIX BUT FUCC IT, I CAN ALWAYS SLOW WALK THE PROJECT.  GOD WILLING, THE CAR WILL BE READY TO ROLL BY JULY/AUGUST.  BUT IT WON'T BE "O/G STATUS" FOR QUITE SOME TIME.  HELL, IT'S A FOE SS AND I WANNA DO THIS ONE RIGHT.. "STRICTLY SHOW FOR THE STREET".  WILL HAVE PICS WHEN I GET DOWN TO THE GARAGE.  COMMENTS...
> *


*SELL THE LAC AND GET WITH IT!!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 01:27 PM~12210753
> *SELL THE LAC AND GET WITH IT!!!!
> *


GOTS TO HOLD ON TO THE LAC BIG BABY. BITCHES LOVE RECLINING THE SEAT BAKC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 20 2008, 01:07 PM~12210550
> *YOU KNOW WHO TO CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 01:23 PM~12210713
> *:wow:  :wow: DAMN I HAVEN'T HEARD OF THAT SINCE I LEFT LOUISIANA  :biggrin:
> *


THE DEEPER YOU GO SOUTH, THE BETTER THE QUALITY. I HEARD SOME OF THESE MUTHAFUCCAS UP NORTH WAS MAKING IT IN THE BATH TUB :tongue:


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI GET ME SOME CORN LIQUOR!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

IM thinking of getting rid of my Ds for these 
Ollllld school my era







My Webpage 
Yall dont know nothing about that


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 20 2008, 01:46 PM~12211408
> *IM thinking of getting rid of my Ds for these
> Ollllld school  my era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall dont know nothing about that
> *


 :0


----------



## Dirt422

[








]

a ***** used to ball too!








:biggrin:
[/quote]


B -Dawg's in the house!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:42 AM~12209882
> *I'MA REALLY NEED YALL ****** HELP IN '09.  THE GOOD LORD JUST SHINED HIS LIGHT ON ME.  MY HOMEBOY IS PASSING OFF A 64 SS TO ME.  HE'S A TRUCK DRIVER ALWAYS ON THE ROAD AND HE SAYS HE JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO PUT INTO IT.  IT'S NOT IN ONE PEICE BUT HE HAS EVERYTHING FOR IT.  THE MOTOR IS ONLY A STRAIGHT SIX BUT FUCC IT, I CAN ALWAYS SLOW WALK THE PROJECT.  GOD WILLING, THE CAR WILL BE READY TO ROLL BY JULY/AUGUST.  BUT IT WON'T BE "O/G STATUS" FOR QUITE SOME TIME.  HELL, IT'S A FOE SS AND I WANNA DO THIS ONE RIGHT.. "STRICTLY SHOW FOR THE STREET".  WILL HAVE PICS WHEN I GET DOWN TO THE GARAGE.  COMMENTS...
> *



Damn U came up!! If you cant handle shoot it this way :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 12:36 PM~12211337
> *GOTS TO HOLD ON TO THE LAC BIG BABY.  BITCHES LOVE RECLINING THE SEAT BAKC
> *




Dat's right dont sell nuttin unless you have too!!


----------



## Dirt422

> VERY RARE. DISCONTINUED AND N.O.S.
> 
> details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U'z a ol' hustlin azz ****** aint U!!!


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2008, 01:33 AM~12188221
> *real talk. I enjoy seeing clean hoppers nose up and put it down. Too many buckets hopping without bumpers and headlights hitting bitches in the crowd. :cheesy:
> *


hey yall tellin the truth. lolos need to be clean.

but what do you think of the new style of hopping.

its not the same as Gary May and Box. they had power to the front and no accumulators or explosives. no making the car light. no over-reinforcing the car for weight.

now cars just float in the air- and people stand around and yell and raise their hands up like they're a genius. saying theyre the best ever.

and also hoppers were hopping high on fenner pump heads when you had to build the right pumphead perfect to hop high. and if you hit the switch off beat your breaking a pump key(coupler)

guys like ragtop ralph and stanley stanton were the best.

i am not trying to offend hoppers out now they have put lots of work into their cars but i was a hopping stick judge and ive seen power to the front. and ive seen cars float for 8 seconds before it comes back down. does anyone remember Manpower?? he was hitting in the high 40's and his car didnt float. What about Leaping Lonnie. 46''s easy. now the wheels are almost under the doors. We have turned cars into see saws.

go look at the old lowrider videos 1=4 or the old young hogg videos. 

i know that we all want to get high but killing the sport isnt what they should be doing it- mostly just to be the weekend king of the streets.


why dont we just fill the truck up with cement and go out hopping.

i salute all hoppers that worked for weeks to see what it takes to hop high and win.
and i feel sorry for you when your out hopped by a guy who has a car with no bumper, motor, front seat, and has rat bones in it cause they just couldnt wait to get the car to the hop.

i may be wrong with some of the things that i just said so i just want to know your opinions.

thank you


----------



## 187PURE

EAZAAAY.. WE WANT EAZY.. WHAT UP DAWG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 20 2008, 03:51 PM~12211900
> *hey yall tellin the truth. lolos need to be clean.
> 
> but what do you think of the new style of hopping.
> 
> its not the same as Gary May and Box.  they had power to the front and no accumulators or explosives. no making the car light.  no over-reinforcing the car for weight.
> 
> now cars just float in the air- and people stand around and yell and raise their hands up like they're a genius. saying theyre the best ever.
> 
> and also hoppers were hopping high on fenner pump heads when you had to build the right pumphead perfect to hop high. and if you hit the switch off beat your breaking a pump key(coupler)
> 
> guys like ragtop ralph and stanley stanton were the best.
> 
> i am not trying to offend hoppers out now they have put lots of work into their cars but i was a hopping stick judge and ive seen power to the front.  and ive seen cars float for 8 seconds before it comes back down.  does anyone remember Manpower?? he was hitting in the high 40's and his car didnt float. What about Leaping Lonnie. 46''s easy.  now the wheels are almost under the doors. We have turned cars into see saws.
> 
> go look at the old lowrider videos 1=4 or the old young hogg videos.
> 
> i know that we all want to get high but killing the sport isnt what they should be doing it- mostly just to be the weekend king of the streets.
> why dont we just fill the truck up with cement and go out hopping.
> 
> i salute all hoppers that worked for weeks to see what it takes to hop high and win.
> and i feel sorry for you when your out hopped by a guy who has a car with no bumper, motor, front seat, and has rat bones in it cause they just couldnt wait to get the car to the hop.
> 
> i may be wrong with some of the things that i just said so i just want to know your opinions.
> 
> thank you
> *


YOU'RE DEAD ON IT 100% DAWG. I'M ALL FOR TRUE HYDRO POWER. NO JUNK HOPPERS, NO CIRCUS CARS ON STILTS. I'M NEVER TAKING THAT ROUTE. TO ME IT'S CHEATING. I MAY NOT ROLL ON CRAIGERS BUT I'M ALL FOR THE OLD SCHOOL TRADITIONAL WAY. LET'S TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL YALL


----------



## cobrakarate

word!!


----------



## Eazy

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> a ***** used to ball too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


B -Dawg's in the house!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Yep, that's the homie! Troy when you gonna show the homie love and let me take that crippin photo! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 03:52 PM~12211912
> *EAZAAAY.. WE WANT EAZY..  WHAT UP DAWG
> *



What up foo! Shit just chillin man, bout to drink on a brew or two since it's my week off


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 12:40 PM~12211367
> *FUNDI GET ME SOME CORN LIQUOR!!!!
> *


I got some in-laws that make that shit.. :biggrin: 1 to 2 ounces will knock you out. Plus if you ever need a carb cleaner it will shoot flames out the tail pipe!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 20 2008, 04:10 PM~12212120
> *What up foo!  Shit just chillin man, bout to drink on a brew or two since it's my week off
> *


MAN I'M JUST A C-WALK AWAY FROM GETTIN ME A MAWFUKCIN BREW. I'M BAKC TO DRINKIN OLD E. THE SHIT TASTE BETTER NOW.. I DRANK MY FIRST BAKC IN '78 AND IT WAS PRETTY GOOD. SHIT STARTED TASTING TERRIBLE IN THE 90s (LIKE LIQUID CRAKC OR SOME SHIT.. CONSPIRACY :dunno ). NOW IT'S GOT THE ORIGINAL TASTE. I GUESS SINCE THE LIL' ****** ARE DRINKIN 211 MAYBE THE MAN IS PUTTIN CRAKC IN THAT AND NOT TAMPERING WITH OLD E NO MORE. MAYBE I'M JUST PERINOID.. MAYBE I'M JUST TRIPPIN AND NEED A BEER BAD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 04:11 PM~12212131
> *I got some in-laws that make that shit.. :biggrin:  1 to 2 ounces will knock you out. Plus if you ever need a carb cleaner it will shoot flames out the tail pipe!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOOK A ***** UP :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

Whats good brothas.. Yo 187 is it freezin in Philly, Cuz it is Here hno: Cant wait to head bacc to Cali fo Xmas


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 20 2008, 04:51 PM~12212457
> *Whats good brothas.. Yo 187 is it freezin in Philly, Cuz it is Here hno: Cant wait to head bacc to Cali fo Xmas
> *


MAN I GOT ICE IN MY ASS. THEY TALKIN SNOW :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 02:47 PM~12212433
> *MAN I'M JUST A C-WALK AWAY FROM GETTIN ME A MAWFUKCIN BREW.  I'M BAKC TO DRINKIN OLD E.  THE SHIT TASTE BETTER NOW..  I DRANK MY FIRST BAKC IN '78 AND IT WAS PRETTY GOOD.  SHIT STARTED TASTING TERRIBLE IN THE 90s (LIKE LIQUID CRAKC OR SOME SHIT.. CONSPIRACY  :dunno  ).  NOW IT'S GOT THE ORIGINAL TASTE.  I GUESS SINCE THE LIL' ****** ARE DRINKIN 211 MAYBE THE MAN IS PUTTIN CRAKC IN THAT AND NOT TAMPERING WITH OLD E NO MORE.  MAYBE I'M JUST PERINOID.. MAYBE I'M JUST TRIPPIN AND NEED A BEER BAD
> *


Man U better leave that OE alone!!... Couple months ago, I call myself takin it bac in the dayz and grabbed me a tall can of Old E and had me ready to pass out on the couch..  I can mess wit too much beer period. 
Just give me some yacc and I'm cool :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO TONE? HE KNOWS HE'S THE TOKEN WHITE BOY IN THIS THREAD BESIDES FUNDI


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 20 2008, 04:55 PM~12212486
> *Man U better leave that OE alone!!... Couple months ago, I call myself takin it bac in the dayz and grabbed me a tall can of Old E and had me ready to pass out on the couch..   I can mess wit too much beer period.
> Just give me some yacc and I'm cool :biggrin:
> *


YAKC BREAKS MY BAKC.. I LIKE ABSOLUTE. BUT ON THE REAL, OLE GOLD IS MY ANTIDOTE RIGHT NOW. FAM BAM BEEN STRESSIN ME OUT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 02:56 PM~12212492
> *WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO TONE?  HE KNOWS HE'S THE TOKEN WHITE BOY IN THIS THREAD BESIDES FUNDI
> *


 :uh: go shovel your drive way nerd..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 02:03 PM~12212554
> *:uh:  go shovel your drive way nerd..
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*BOY I LOVE CALIFORNIA!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 02:47 PM~12212433
> *MAN I'M JUST A C-WALK AWAY FROM GETTIN ME A MAWFUKCIN BREW.  I'M BAKC TO DRINKIN OLD E.  THE SHIT TASTE BETTER NOW..  I DRANK MY FIRST BAKC IN '78 AND IT WAS PRETTY GOOD.  SHIT STARTED TASTING TERRIBLE IN THE 90s (LIKE LIQUID CRAKC OR SOME SHIT.. CONSPIRACY  :dunno  ).  NOW IT'S GOT THE ORIGINAL TASTE.  I GUESS SINCE THE LIL' ****** ARE DRINKIN 211 MAYBE THE MAN IS PUTTIN CRAKC IN THAT AND NOT TAMPERING WITH OLD E NO MORE.  MAYBE I'M JUST PERINOID.. MAYBE I'M JUST TRIPPIN AND NEED A BEER BAD
> *


GROW UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 03:08 PM~12212588
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BOY I LOVE CALIFORNIA!!!!!!
> *


me too!!!!!!!! fuck that other bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 03:08 PM~12212588
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BOY I LOVE CALIFORNIA!!!!!!
> *























:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 20 2008, 05:10 PM~12212605
> *GROW UP!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BITCH I'M GROWN!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 05:12 PM~12212616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


IT'S A TRADE OFF. I'LL TAKE QUAKES AND WILD FIRES FOR THIS COLD ASS WEATHER AND BORING ASS PEOPLE


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:17 PM~12212665
> *IT'S A TRADE OFF.  I'LL TAKE QUAKS AND WILD FIRES FOR THIS COLD ASS WEATHER AND BORING ASS PEOPLE
> *


Yes Sir..... But cost of livin out here is way cheaper than the home land..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 03:03 PM~12212554
> *:uh:  go shovel your drive way nerd..
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 20 2008, 12:46 PM~12211408
> *IM thinking of getting rid of my Ds for these
> Ollllld school  my era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Webpage
> Yall dont know nothing about that
> *


tru classics!...u need 5.20's with those....won't work 4 u mr. hopper....leave those to guys like me who get down low low low!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 02:12 PM~12212616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *




















:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> *U'z a ol' hustlin azz ****** aint U*


engine details are a big thang to me, one of my favorites parts of the car i like to mess with. I love all the billet and bolt on stuff companys are making for the sbc's now a dayz. those yellow motor mounts have been discontinued for about 10 years


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 05:24 PM~12212733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


No shit we had a tornado Last year.. Thats some freaky shit.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 03:22 PM~12212716
> *tru classics!...u need 5.20's with those....won't work 4 u mr. hopper....leave those to guys like me who get down low low low!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
im not radical :uh: 


Like i said PULL UP :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:42 AM~12209882
> *I'MA REALLY NEED YALL ****** HELP IN '09.  THE GOOD LORD JUST SHINED HIS LIGHT ON ME.  MY HOMEBOY IS PASSING OFF A 64 SS TO ME.  HE'S A TRUCK DRIVER ALWAYS ON THE ROAD AND HE SAYS HE JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO PUT INTO IT.  IT'S NOT IN ONE PEICE BUT HE HAS EVERYTHING FOR IT.  THE MOTOR IS ONLY A STRAIGHT SIX BUT FUCC IT, I CAN ALWAYS SLOW WALK THE PROJECT.  GOD WILLING, THE CAR WILL BE READY TO ROLL BY JULY/AUGUST.  BUT IT WON'T BE "O/G STATUS" FOR QUITE SOME TIME.  HELL, IT'S A FOE SS AND I WANNA DO THIS ONE RIGHT.. "STRICTLY SHOW FOR THE STREET".  WILL HAVE PICS WHEN I GET DOWN TO THE GARAGE.  COMMENTS...
> *


u better get another job or sumthin...whatver you do DO NOT pull that thang off the frame...i did TOO MUCH. I'll help u with whatever i can..I know a lot about those cars.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 20 2008, 02:18 PM~12212678
> *Yes Sir.....  But cost of livin out here is way cheaper than the home land..
> *


*JAMES BROWN DONE TOLD YA.

"IT PAYS THE COST TO BE THE BOSS"!!!! *

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 03:24 PM~12212733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :nosad: 










just wind storms for me... :biggrin: And some flurries that never stick..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 20 2008, 02:27 PM~12212754
> *:nono:
> im not radical :uh:
> Like i said PULL UP :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 20 2008, 03:27 PM~12212754
> *:nono:
> im not radical :uh:
> Like i said PULL UP :biggrin:
> *


 I'll give u nightmares..u dont want none old man...pull up, cake it out, open the doe, stacy's on the floe...u done foe!!! 


and it's like that!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 03:30 PM~12212788
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wind storms for me... :biggrin:  And some flurries that never stick..
> *


hoss....will u get your corn cob'n azz on up outta here please!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 03:31 PM~12212795
> *I'll give u nightmares..u dont want none old man...pull up, cake it out, open the doe, stacy's on the floe...u done foe!!!
> and it's like that!!!!!
> *


They don't make stacy's in a wide for your fat Indian feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Stick with your border jumper Jesus sandals..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 02:33 PM~12212812
> *They don't make stacy's in a wide for your fat Indian feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Stick with your border jumper Jesus sandals..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

U A COMIC NOW HUH...... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

fukc you!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 05:28 PM~12212765
> *u better get another job or sumthin...whatver you do DO NOT pull that thang off the frame...i did TOO MUCH. I'll help u with whatever i can..I know a lot about those cars.
> *


WHY?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 02:32 PM~12212804
> *hoss....will u get your corn cob'n azz on up outta here please!!!!!!!
> *



:0 

LIKE HOSS CARTWRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 05:33 PM~12212812
> *They don't make stacy's in a wide for your fat Indian feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Stick with your border jumper Jesus sandals..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 05:28 PM~12212767
> *JAMES BROWN DONE TOLD YA.
> 
> "IT PAYS THE COST TO BE THE BOSS"!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Shit this city boy found peace & quiet in the country. and the police treat a ***** like a tax paying citizen. Cali will always be home but the burbs is where I live.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 03:36 PM~12212832
> *fukc you!!
> *


No your fucked , with that lemon pucker face and chief bear paw feet!!!!!!!!!! :0 

I can see you using the your car to get chicks!!!!!!!!..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 20 2008, 02:43 PM~12212889
> *Shit this city boy found peace & quiet in the country. and the police treat a ***** like a tax paying citizen.    Cali will always be home but the burbs is where I live.
> *


I HERE YA THATS WHY I'M IN ORANGE COUNTY  AWAY FROM ALL THE BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

I SEE YOU FCE WHAT IT DO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 05:56 PM~12212982
> *I HERE YA THATS WHY I'M IN ORANGE COUNTY    AWAY FROM ALL THE BULLSHIT  :biggrin:
> *


Damn OC you must got that Lotto loot.. lol My Auntie live in La mirada


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 03:37 PM~12212837
> *WHY?
> *


Many reasons I won't do it again. Shit, and I had help from the best. 

It's going to take up 3 times the space of the car and you'll most likely lose some parts along the way. You'll find yourself spending hundreds of dollars on things you've never planed for. Your basically building the car from the inside out. Your gonna need a body stand too. 

It's very expensive and time consuming and complicated. 

You can redo your suspension with your body on the frame..u already know how to do that stuff. We've talked about the importance of good paint and body too..so u know whats up with that. We'll go through it on the phone or on here when ur ready but frame off is too much..especially if your not in Cali or have the space.

frame off aint no joke, i've seen many guys give up..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 02:57 PM~12212990
> *I SEE YOU FCE WHAT IT DO!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


So tired right now that I can't sleep; I had a lot of last minute reading to do last night for a meeting this morning. That was interesting though. 

How you been?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 03:31 PM~12212795
> *I'll give u nightmares..u dont want none old man...pull up, cake it out, open the doe, stacy's on the floe...u done foe!!!
> and it's like that!!!!!
> *


But you left out the most important part
Lock the ass up and hit 50 and leave peeling the pavement  

You new booty riders :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I leave for a few hours, come back and ******* talking about everything from Corn Liquor, OLE E, to crying about all the work involved for a frame off!!

1st of all:.......Keep drinkin that shit, and you'll be in the dirt by age 48


Secondly, ****** nobody said this shit was easy. I would have much rather done it right the first time than trying to ride my shit on a stock frame w/ a few reinforcements. If I would have invested right the first time I would have been better off. I agree to NOT ATTEMPT TO DO IT IF YOU'VE NEVER DONE IT BEFORE" But shits so inexpensive nowadays I'd just ship it to the west coast to get the frame out treatment. If your money is right my boy Todd in AZ can have your shit swapped out in a week or two


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 04:09 PM~12213067
> *Many reasons I won't do it again. Shit, and I had help from the best.
> 
> It's going to take up 3 times the space of the car and you'll most likely lose some parts along the way. You'll find yourself spending hundreds of dollars on things you've never planed for. Your basically building the car from the inside out. Your gonna need a body stand too.
> 
> It's very expensive and time consuming and complicated.
> 
> You can redo your suspension with your body on the frame..u already know how to do that stuff. We've talked about the importance of good paint and body too..so u know whats up with that. We'll go through it on the phone or on here when ur ready but frame off is too much..especially if your not in Cali or have the space.
> 
> frame off aint no joke, i've seen many guys give up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No Crenshaw dont discourage that man he might not be looking for overnite sucess :biggrin: 
If you wanna build YOUR rider than do it the way you feel....
Crenshaw only had triald and tribulations cuz he was undesissive.
Keep it real CF
And fucc space move something get it done lol


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 20 2008, 03:08 PM~12213062
> *Damn OC you must got that Lotto loot.. lol  My Auntie live in La mirada
> *


LOL......... @ LOTTO LOOT...... NOT YET JUST COMFY  LA MIRADA IS 25 MINS AWAY .


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 04:20 PM~12213138
> *I leave for a few hours, come back and ******* talking about everything from Corn Liquor, OLE E, to crying about all the work involved for a frame off!!
> 
> 1st of all:.......Keep drinkin that shit, and you'll be in the dirt by age 48
> Secondly, ****** nobody said this shit was easy. I would have much rather done it right the first time than trying to ride my shit on a stock frame w/ a few reinforcements. If I would have invested right the first time I would have been better off. I agree to NOT ATTEMPT TO DO IT IF YOU'VE NEVER DONE IT BEFORE" But shits so inexpensive nowadays I'd just ship it to the west coast to get the frame out treatment. If your money is right my boy Todd in AZ can have your shit swapped out in a week or two
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 20 2008, 03:09 PM~12213069
> *So tired right now that I can't sleep; I had a lot of last minute reading to do last night for a meeting this morning. That was interesting though.
> 
> How you been?
> *


GOOD BROTHA JUST MAINTAINING........


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 20 2008, 03:20 PM~12213141
> *No Crenshaw  dont discourage that man he might not be looking for overnite sucess :biggrin:
> If you wanna build YOUR rider than do it the way you feel....
> Crenshaw only had triald and tribulations cuz he was undesissive.
> Keep it real  CF
> And fucc space move something get it done  lol
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 06:09 PM~12213067
> *Many reasons I won't do it again. Shit, and I had help from the best.
> 
> It's going to take up 3 times the space of the car and you'll most likely lose some parts along the way. You'll find yourself spending hundreds of dollars on things you've never planed for. Your basically building the car from the inside out. Your gonna need a body stand too.
> 
> It's very expensive and time consuming and complicated.
> 
> You can redo your suspension with your body on the frame..u already know how to do that stuff. We've talked about the importance of good paint and body too..so u know whats up with that. We'll go through it on the phone or on here when ur ready but frame off is too much..especially if your not in Cali or have the space.
> 
> frame off aint no joke, i've seen many guys give up..
> *


I HEAR YOU DAWG BUT I'M A HOPPER. I HAVE NO CHOICE. I KNOW A PLACE THAT DOES IT TOO. THEIR JUST HIGH AS GIRAFE'S NUTS

AND OH YEAH.. MY NEW FOE LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 06:20 PM~12213138
> *I leave for a few hours, come back and ******* talking about everything from Corn Liquor, OLE E, to crying about all the work involved for a frame off!!
> 
> 1st of all:.......Keep drinkin that shit, and you'll be in the dirt by age 48
> Secondly, ****** nobody said this shit was easy. I would have much rather done it right the first time than trying to ride my shit on a stock frame w/ a few reinforcements. If I would have invested right the first time I would have been better off. I agree to NOT ATTEMPT TO DO IT IF YOU'VE NEVER DONE IT BEFORE" But shits so inexpensive nowadays I'd just ship it to the west coast to get the frame out treatment. If your money is right my boy Todd in AZ can have your shit swapped out in a week or two
> *


FA SHO' THAT'S WHAT I'M TALMBOUT. AND AS FAR AS OLE E, ***** I GOT PROBLEMS. IT'S ONLY FOR LITL' WHILE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 04:37 PM~12213270
> *FA SHO' THAT'S WHAT I'M TALMBOUT.  AND AS FAR AS OLE E, ***** I GOT PROBLEMS.  IT'S ONLY FOR LITL' WHILE
> *


Lots of full frames around her too.. Just pay to ship and swap..


----------



## TRUDAWG

I got problems too, but I aint about to start drinking Drain-O lol
I drink of choice when not henny, is vodka and diet coke. Cheap, tasted good, and gets you RIGHT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 04:20 PM~12213138
> *
> Secondly, ****** nobody said this shit was easy. I would have much rather done it right the first time than trying to ride my shit on a stock frame w/ a few reinforcements. If I would have invested right the first time I would have been better off. I agree to NOT ATTEMPT TO DO IT IF YOU'VE NEVER DONE IT BEFORE" But shits so inexpensive nowadays I'd just ship it to the west coast to get the frame out treatment. If your money is right my boy Todd in AZ can have your shit swapped out in a week or two
> *


"inexpensive" LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

3-5k in chassis
10k in painy/body at least
3k on exterior chrome

do u want me to go on??



> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 20 2008, 04:20 PM~12213141
> *No Crenshaw  dont discourage that man he might not be looking for overnite sucess :biggrin:
> If you wanna build YOUR rider than do it the way you feel....
> Crenshaw only had triald and tribulations cuz he was undesissive.
> Keep it real  CF
> And fucc space move something get it done  lol
> *


i had trails and tribulations because i wanted things done right but had a limited budget and space. If 187 has what I did not...go ahead and handle it! 

if you wanna build for the next 3-5 years then do the frame off. unless of chores you have extra money.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 06:39 PM~12213295
> *"inexpensive" LMAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 3-5k in chassis
> 10k in painy/body at least
> 3k on exterior chrome
> 
> do u want me to go on??
> i had trails and tribulations because i wanted things done right but had a limited budget and space. If 187 has what I did not...go ahead and handle it!
> 
> if you wanna build for the next 3-5 years then do the frame off. unless of chores you have extra money.
> *


I'LL DIP INTO MY RETIREMENT FUND


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 03:56 PM~12212982
> *I HERE YA THATS WHY I'M IN ORANGE COUNTY    AWAY FROM ALL THE BULLSHIT  :biggrin:
> *


OC got plenty of Bull***T......unless you deep in South OC


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2008, 04:39 PM~12213295
> *"inexpensive" LMAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 3-5k in chassis
> 10k in painy/body at least
> 3k on exterior chrome
> 
> do u want me to go on??
> i had trails and tribulations because i wanted things done right but had a limited budget and space. If 187 has what I did not...go ahead and handle it!
> 
> if you wanna build for the next 3-5 years then do the frame off. unless of chores you have extra money.
> *


Man please, I know for a fact they doing full frame wrap and body swaps for 5-6g's thats rolling in, and rolling out. You figure another 3 for hydros (modest I know), (3 for a decent base/clear) and another 2g's for full chrome undies. 
I realize that this is for a street car, but it can be street and hella-clean/basic. Of course we haven't gotten into interior and motor, but that wouuld have to be done regardless. Not everyone wants a 10k paint job. Me personally don't like oldschools with candy paint and real busy patterns. I like simple base/clear/clear, clean og interior, clean motor, clean trunk, and chrome undies. That's my taste, but everybody is different I know


----------



## Dirt422

[AND OH YEAH.. MY NEW FOE LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THIS :biggrin: 



Lets C some pics my nig!!


----------



## 187PURE

I'LL HOLLA AT YALL FOOLS LATER. BABY MAMA NEEDS HELP PAYING HER RENT. SEE THIS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 04:46 PM~12213344
> *Man please, I know for a fact they doing full frame wrap and body swaps for 5-6g's thats rolling in, and rolling out. You figure another 3 for hydros (modest I know), (3 for a decent base/clear) and another 2g's for full chrome undies.
> I realize that this is for a street car, but it can be street and hella-clean/basic. Of course we haven't gotten into interior and motor, but that wouuld have to be done regardless. Not everyone wants a 10k paint job. Me personally don't like oldschools with candy paint and real busy patterns. I like simple base/clear/clear, clean og interior, clean motor, clean trunk, and chrome undies. That's my taste, but everybody is different I know
> *


CF is a whole different type of animal!! He is going to go with the best of everything. Some ****** cant afford all that Billet, dakota digital dash etc...That stuff adds up fo real!

I dont think cuz even sleep, he just go from one job to another....! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 20 2008, 03:45 PM~12213339
> *OC got plenty of Bull***T......unless you deep in South OC
> *


YEA DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPP.....  ... NO SANTA ANA, ANAHEIM FOR ME... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 03:53 PM~12213412
> *I'LL HOLLA AT YALL FOOLS LATER.  BABY MAMA NEEDS HELP PAYING HER RENT.  SEE THIS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT :uh:
> *


BECAUSE YOU ALLOW IT.........


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 07:02 PM~12213503
> *BECAUSE YOU ALLOW IT.........
> *


Shit better throw that suga free Cd in..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 03:33 PM~12212812
> *They don't make stacy's in a wide for your fat Indian feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Stick with your border jumper Jesus sandals..
> *


get him Robert!!!!!!! tell tortilla flats what's up!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+ Aug 32 2009, 04:53 PM~12213412-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL HOLLA AT YALL FOOLS LATER.  BABY MAMA NEEDS HELP PAYING HER RENT.  SEE THIS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 05:02 PM~12213503
> *BECAUSE YOU ALLOW IT.........
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

kick rocks grandpa!!! wally ain't in here so go find some other dick to suck on!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 04:46 PM~12213344
> *Man please, I know for a fact they doing full frame wrap and body swaps for 5-6g's thats rolling in, and rolling out. You figure another 3 for hydros (modest I know), (3 for a decent base/clear) and another 2g's for full chrome undies.
> I realize that this is for a street car, but it can be street and hella-clean/basic. Of course we haven't gotten into interior and motor, but that wouuld have to be done regardless. Not everyone wants a 10k paint job. Me personally don't like oldschools with candy paint and real busy patterns. I like simple base/clear/clear, clean og interior, clean motor, clean trunk, and chrome undies. That's my taste, but everybody is different I know
> *


Tell him


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm on Jegs.com now...........nice bonus. I can have real cuts of steak and pay house note!!!!!!!!!! And loving the $35 supreme fill ups!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Nov 20 2008, 04:46 PM~12213344-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man please, I know for a fact they doing full frame wrap and body swaps for 5-6g's thats rolling in, and rolling out. You figure another 3 for hydros (modest I know), (3 for a decent base/clear) and another 2g's for full chrome undies.
> I realize that this is for a street car, but it can be street and hella-clean/basic. Of course we haven't gotten into interior and motor, but that wouuld have to be done regardless. Not everyone wants a 10k paint job. Me personally don't like oldschools with candy paint and real busy patterns. I like simple base/clear/clear, clean og interior, clean motor, clean trunk, and chrome undies. That's my taste, but everybody is different I know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5-6k for a nice swap is about right. I agree with that. 3k will get you something nice in the trunk too. But you are 100% wrong on the paint. 90% of a GOOD paint bob is body work alone. I've seen excellent body work on cars that have been painted at Earl Schieb come out really good. Body work cost big money, especially since his car is like mine use to be. He's gonna drap about 1,500 just om materials alone. I paid 800 just on two gallons of clear coat :uh: 7-10k IS basic paint and body. Candy and patterns and striping is MORE money.
> 
> And he can't get 2k chrome undies where he is, I cant even get it here. Maybe like 3,500 for me. BTW, if he wants to run skirts the right way, thats about another 800 dollars...shit just dont stop on a frame off....but be my guest
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Nov 20 2008, 04:55 PM~12213435
> *CF is a whole different type of animal!! He is going to go with the best of everything. Some ****** cant afford all that Billet, dakota digital dash etc...That stuff adds up fo real!
> 
> I dont think cuz even sleep, he just go from one job to another....! :biggrin:
> *


I dont...i sleep at work when I can. I'm at work right now. To tell u the truth, I got in over my head. but I'm almost done now. 

I believe a Lowrider should have a custom feel to it. Especially in the paint or interior. Otherwise, it's just another stock car on rims with hydraulics. Thats boring even though it may be very valuable. It's like Doc said...."oh, thats nice but when you see a car with my patterns on it...it's ohhh weee!"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 20 2008, 06:11 PM~12214142
> *I'm on Jegs.com now...........nice bonus. I can have real cuts of steak and pay house note!!!!!!!!!! And loving the $35 supreme fill ups!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Spoke with G yesterday, his new book is out....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=425557&st=60


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 20 2008, 01:51 PM~12211900
> *hey yall tellin the truth. lolos need to be clean.
> 
> but what do you think of the new style of hopping.
> 
> its not the same as Gary May and Box.  they had power to the front and no accumulators or explosives. no making the car light.  no over-reinforcing the car for weight.
> 
> now cars just float in the air- and people stand around and yell and raise their hands up like they're a genius. saying theyre the best ever.
> 
> and also hoppers were hopping high on fenner pump heads when you had to build the right pumphead perfect to hop high. and if you hit the switch off beat your breaking a pump key(coupler)
> 
> guys like ragtop ralph and stanley stanton were the best.
> 
> i am not trying to offend hoppers out now they have put lots of work into their cars but i was a hopping stick judge and ive seen power to the front.  and ive seen cars float for 8 seconds before it comes back down.  does anyone remember Manpower?? he was hitting in the high 40's and his car didnt float. What about Leaping Lonnie. 46''s easy.  now the wheels are almost under the doors. We have turned cars into see saws.
> 
> go look at the old lowrider videos 1=4 or the old young hogg videos.
> 
> i know that we all want to get high but killing the sport isnt what they should be doing it- mostly just to be the weekend king of the streets.
> why dont we just fill the truck up with cement and go out hopping.
> 
> i salute all hoppers that worked for weeks to see what it takes to hop high and win.
> and i feel sorry for you when your out hopped by a guy who has a car with no bumper, motor, front seat, and has rat bones in it cause they just couldnt wait to get the car to the hop.
> 
> i may be wrong with some of the things that i just said so i just want to know your opinions.
> 
> thank you
> *


good points. it's about shock value now i guess. Hopping nowadays succs anyways..these nose up hops look like sausage fests. I wanna chill with the ladys.


----------



## cobrakarate

crenshaw 

would you mind putting up a pic of your car there by your name.

and your in the imperials.

they been around a long time.

what chapter??

cobra


----------



## cobrakarate

dang we posted at the exact time


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 20 2008, 08:10 PM~12215374
> *crenshaw
> 
> would you mind putting up a pic of your car there by your name.
> 
> and your in the imperials.
> 
> they been around a long time.
> 
> what chapter??
> 
> cobra
> *


I don't want to show the car till it's done. I've shown a few pics here and there but i feel it's better to show a completed car. Most the guys in this topic have seen the car though. My avater is the roof and dashboard.  

I'm from the L.A. chapter. The club started in 1965.


----------



## cobrakarate

its clean.

good work.


and thank for the comment.

and by the way how long is G in for.

and will he serve all his time???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

He was sentenced for 20 years back in 2001. He'll get out a lil' early. check out his website and hollar at him on his blog at 

http://www.ogoriginalgangsta.com/


----------



## TRUDAWG

Good points CF, but I beg to differ on a couple things. First, yea u right about body work making the job an it does cost!but these are old school chevies where parts are readily. 2ndly if you try and takle a project of these proportions as a rookie w/ no inside information, hook-ups, and knowing the right people then yea you gonna pay through the nose!! Its like going to the dealer to get your car fixed, u gonna get taxed! Now a lot of shit cost big, and there is NO gettin around that! Hell I got a few 
G's invested in all new brakes, hoses, trans, fuel lines, bushings, and bolts. Lol! Its def. Nothing to shake a stick at, with the right help (like he was asking for) it can be pulled off with relative ease!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 09:00 PM~12216041
> *Good points CF, but I beg to differ on a couple things. First, yea u right about body work making the job an it does cost!but these are old school chevies where parts are readily. 2ndly if you try and takle  a project of these proportions as a rookie w/ no inside information, hook-ups, and knowing the right people then yea you gonna pay through the nose!! Its like going to the dealer to get your car fixed, u gonna get taxed! Now a lot of shit cost big, and there is NO gettin around that! Hell I got a few
> G's invested in all new brakes, hoses, trans, fuel lines, bushings, and bolts. Lol! Its def. Nothing to shake a stick at, with the right help (like he was asking for) it can be pulled off with relative ease!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I agree. Guidance sure goes a looong way.


----------



## Eazy

*Paint and Body work is different prices in certain areas y'all. To get a real bomob ass paint job like CF talking bout will cost half that out here dealing with the right people...*


----------



## BRAVO

wud up fellas


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 20 2008, 06:46 PM~12213344
> *Man please, I know for a fact they doing full frame wrap and body swaps for 5-6g's thats rolling in, and rolling out. You figure another 3 for hydros (modest I know), (3 for a decent base/clear) and another 2g's for full chrome undies.
> I realize that this is for a street car, but it can be street and hella-clean/basic. Of course we haven't gotten into interior and motor, but that wouuld have to be done regardless. Not everyone wants a 10k paint job. Me personally don't like oldschools with candy paint and real busy patterns. I like simple base/clear/clear, clean og interior, clean motor, clean trunk, and chrome undies. That's my taste, but everybody is different I know
> *


THANK YOU! THAT'S ALL I WANNA DO. I'M NOT TRYING TO PARALYZE THE GAME. I JUST WANNA HURT IT A LITL BIT.. ROLL CLEAN AND STILL MAKE MY MARK. NOT TRYING TO OUT-DO THE NEXT MAN. JUST WANNA HAVE FUN CEFORE I PERISH FROM THIS EARTH :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 07:02 PM~12213503
> *BECAUSE YOU ALLOW IT.........
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2008, 07:35 AM~12219459
> *THANK YOU!  THAT'S ALL I WANNA DO.  I'M NOT TRYING TO PARALYZE THE GAME.  I JUST WANNA HURT IT A LITL BIT..  ROLL CLEAN AND STILL MAKE MY MARK.  NOT TRYING TO OUT-DO THE NEXT MAN.  JUST WANNA HAVE FUN CEFORE I PERISH FROM THIS EARTH :happysad:
> *


X64


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 21 2008, 03:09 AM~12218370
> *Paint and Body work is different prices in certain areas y'all.  To get a real bomob ass paint job like CF talking bout will cost half that out here dealing with the right people...
> *


I CAN GET BODY WORK DONE FOR CHEAP OUT HERE. A LOT OF SPANISH GUYS OUT HERE, THAT'S ALL THEY DO. AND THE HOMEBOY BILL FROM INDIVIDUALS DOES HELLA GOOD PAINT. PATTERNS, I'M NOT INTO THAT. I'M LIKE YOU TRU- I JUST LIKE A CLEAN O/G LOOK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 20 2008, 07:06 PM~12213527
> *Shit better throw that suga free Cd in..
> *


_..."I'MA KNOCC HER MUTHAFUCCIN ASS OUT"_ :biggrin: 

_-Suga Free- Street Gospel_


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT I DO 'STRONG'?! DON'T C YOU IN HERE TOO OFTEN


----------



## 187PURE

I DON'T BANG, BUT I LOVE GETTIN MY WALK ON OFF THIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

OH.. I FORGOT TO TELL YALL ****** I GOT A NOISE ORDINACE TIKCET FOR BLASTING THE OLDIES. THAT'S SOME CORNY SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2008, 08:19 AM~12219718
> *OH..  I FORGOT TO TELL YALL ****** I GOT A NOISE ORDINACE TIKCET FOR BLASTING THE OLDIES.  THAT'S SOME CORNY SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


If anything!!! They should've gave you "Good Citation" for keeping the oldies bangin and not blasting str8 Thug Shit they hate to hear.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Nov 21 2008, 10:34 AM~12219828
> *If anything!!! They should've gave you "Good Citation" for keeping the oldies bangin and not blasting str8 Thug Shit they hate to hear.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 21 2008, 07:47 AM~12219547
> *X64
> *


I like that


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2008, 08:19 AM~12219718
> *OH..  I FORGOT TO TELL YALL ****** I GOT A NOISE ORDINACE TIKCET FOR BLASTING THE OLDIES.  THAT'S SOME CORNY SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


them cops are just phukin with people now.there going to be like that untill monday


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2008, 07:35 AM~12219459
> *THANK YOU!  THAT'S ALL I WANNA DO.  I'M NOT TRYING TO PARALYZE THE GAME.  I JUST WANNA HURT IT A LITL BIT..  ROLL CLEAN AND STILL MAKE MY MARK.  NOT TRYING TO OUT-DO THE NEXT MAN.  JUST WANNA HAVE FUN CEFORE I PERISH FROM THIS EARTH :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FOR THE CADDY RIDAS!!!!!!! FOR ANT~EAZY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WEEKEND RIDIN' MUZIK FOR MY HOMIES!!!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/download/5165950971ca3b9c/
http://www.zshare.net/download/51659544f9e4500c/
http://www.zshare.net/download/5165956133db00ea/
http://www.zshare.net/download/516596588ad0cafe/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Derrick in the house!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 21 2008, 01:20 PM~12221208
> *Derrick in the house!!!!!!
> *


yo


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup


----------



## TRUDAWG

Happy friday!


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS UP BROTHAS WHERE YA'LL NIC NACS AT......... :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

Yo me and my brother was talkin about bacc in th day, When the 1's was tripin bacc in 95 on the Shaw.. and We use to go to Terminal Isand, Man that shit use to be crazy... anyone got any Terminal Island stories..


----------



## chevy_boy

*LETS GET TO RIDIN'...........*


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD FUCCERS??????????


ILL C SUM OF U CATS FOR THE NEW YR SO UNTIL THEN WEST WEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOING BACC TO CALI...............


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 21 2008, 12:45 PM~12220820
> *FOR THE CADDY RIDAS!!!!!!!  FOR ANT~EAZY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



MOTIVATION


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Dirt422

I know all ya'll ridaz/gangstas like them pitbulls, but check it out!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443163


----------



## TRUDAWG

Fuck a $100 pitt! ******* kill me walking around wit a dog they think makes them look hard! Lookin like clowns lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 21 2008, 10:30 AM~12220691
> *I like that
> *


----------



## D-BO

One of the very few out here!


----------



## D-BO

[/img]








The BIG homie!


----------



## D-BO




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 22 2008, 12:00 AM~12227416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by D-BO+Nov 22 2008, 01:22 AM~12227034-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the very few out here!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 01:41 AM~12227224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BIG homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-BO_@Nov 22 2008, 02:00 AM~12227416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HELL YEAH MY ******!!!! MIX US WIT THAT FOOLISHNESS!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 21 2008, 10:58 AM~12219617
> *I DON'T BANG, BUT I LOVE GETTIN MY WALK ON OFF THIS SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OR U NEVER BANGED??


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 22 2008, 09:36 AM~12228520
> *OR U NEVER BANGED??
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatitdew homies???


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 22 2008, 11:30 AM~12228993
> *Whatitdew homies???
> *


*Slow Motion Saturday in this cold ass city... :biggrin: What up wit you TRU*


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 22 2008, 09:30 AM~12228993
> *Whatitdew homies???
> *



Whut up ya'll! Time to get it craccin! Get up and git sumthin!

" a lazy man will never prosper"!!


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 21 2008, 10:45 AM~12220820
> *FOR THE CADDY RIDAS!!!!!!!  FOR ANT~EAZY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 22 2008, 12:00 AM~12227416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 22 2008, 12:51 AM~12226820
> *Fuck a $100 pitt! ******* kill me walking around wit a dog they think makes them look hard! Lookin like clowns lol
> *


Checc out my site www.freewebs.com/jaybizpits They dont call me Pitbull fo nothin lol..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 22 2008, 12:59 PM~12229434
> *Whut up ya'll! Time to get it craccin! Get up and git sumthin!
> 
> " a lazy man will never prosper"!!
> *


"Don't nothing come to a sleeping man but a broke nightmare."


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 19 2008, 01:29 PM~12201719
> ****** you look like a Los Angeles downtown skid row smoker!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 19 2008, 06:42 PM~12204360
> *VERY RARE. DISCONTINUED AND N.O.S.
> 
> details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 19 2008, 07:48 PM~12204989
> *this ****** posting up lil league pics lol
> *


i got plenty :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:53 PM~12213412
> *I'LL HOLLA AT YALL FOOLS LATER.  BABY MAMA NEEDS HELP PAYING HER RENT.  SEE THIS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT :uh:
> *


tell her ass to get on the grind and clock that grip instead of watchin Maury and talkin on the phone all got damn day :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 20 2008, 06:00 PM~12213484
> *YEA DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPP.....  ...  NO SANTA ANA, ANAHEIM FOR ME... :biggrin:
> *


I remember when there was no blacks in the OC :0 it was all them skin heads & shit.


----------



## cobrakarate

hey guys 

what happened to Box - home of the mojo
Terry Anderson
Mafia 4 Life car club
Public enemy 
Big Phuch

since no videos no news out here.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 21 2008, 02:09 AM~12218370
> *Paint and Body work is different prices in certain areas y'all.  To get a real bomob ass paint job like CF talking bout will cost half that out here dealing with the right people...
> *


Thats why I gotta do that shit myself. Painted my first paint job 2 years ago on the 62 rag I had and that was a lot of work getting it straight. I never did bodywork before but I got that bitch straight as fuck. I will never pay somebody to do my shit again so it was worth the learning experience. Did that shit in the garage :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 22 2008, 01:31 PM~12230315
> *"Don't nothing come to a sleeping man but a broke nightmare."
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats cookin' my locs....

Man what a last couple of dayz! :uh: First, tha good newz...got the front bacc'r color sanded today...polishing and wax next Saturday. 

Yesterday, I almost got gaffl'd up at IHOP aftyer eatin' my rooty tootie. Long story short, Somebody yoink't out all my endz outta my bank account...zero balance! we had no cash on us...i had to give the IHOP manager my jewelery 4 collateral..aint that a bitch. 

BofA is stall'n me out till Monday too.

And today when i got here late to work, some ******* country muthafucca said that he couldin't pay his phone bill on tim cuz of me being late and that he demanded ME to pay his reconnection fee!! I told dude to raze on up out my face then he threatened me saying i better pay him or else i better start pack'n a gun. i told him if he wanted to catch fade right quicc...but he walked out like a mark. I wanted to stole' on his bitchass but we was right in the lobby with all the cameras on us and theres a film crew here and it woulda cost me my job....anyways...he got fired as of tonight.

And lastly, I got the flu from my girl :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 22 2008, 08:08 PM~12232570
> *Whats cookin' my locs....
> 
> Man what a last couple of dayz! :uh: First, tha good newz...got the front bacc'r color sanded today...polishing and wax next Saturday.
> 
> Yesterday, I almost got gaffl'd up at IHOP aftyer eatin' my rooty tootie. Long story short, Somebody yoink't out all my endz outta my bank account...zero balance! we had no cash on us...i had to give the IHOP manager my jewelery 4 collateral..aint that a bitch.
> 
> BofA is stall'n me out till Monday too.
> 
> And today when i got here late to work, some ******* country muthafucca said that he couldin't pay his phone bill on tim cuz of me being late and that he demanded ME to pay his reconnection fee!! I told dude to raze on up out my face then he threatened me saying i better pay him  or else i better start pack'n a gun. i told him if he wanted to catch fade right quicc...but he walked out like a mark. I wanted to stole' on his bitchass but we was right in the lobby with all the cameras on us and theres a film crew here and it woulda cost me my job....anyways...he got fired as of tonight.
> 
> And lastly, I got the flu from my girl :uh:
> *



Just anotha weekend in L.A. huh :uh: 

First what ghetto azz IHOP U was @ that take jewelry for collatoral..??
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Where you work at that if U late they cant pay they bill  
OH Ok tell that fool he shouldn't wait till last minute to pay his bill!!!
lOL


Well hope U get better homeboy...


----------



## Tha Young G

Hey Scotty / CF: Remember this video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nBg2FwXAqY


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 22 2008, 07:28 PM~12232700
> *Just anotha weekend in L.A. huh :uh:
> 
> First what ghetto azz IHOP U was @ that take jewelry for collatoral..??
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Where you work at that if U late they cant pay they bill
> OH Ok tell that fool he shouldn't wait till last minute to pay his bill!!!
> lOL
> Well hope U get better homeboy...
> *


*DIRT!!!!!!!! * :biggrin: 

*MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY.........*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2008, 03:19 PM~12231101
> *I remember when there was no blacks in the OC :0  it was all them skin heads & shit.
> *


*" IT'S A NEW DAY IN HARLEM"......... BUMPY JOHNSON.......* :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Okay let me try this.......



So I would like to apologize and thank the Black low riders for knowledge and know how. And The Big Gorilla for motivational ass kicking...We had a local show today and I walked around shaking my head. the few low riders that where there had , gap doors , rusted wires , dirty whitewalls on a sunny day , and tons of flaws. My thing is dirty motors!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Well needless to say they are my comrades and i chilled with them. But the master was cleaner then even the 64 , 62 , bomb , and Monte Carlo.. Remind you I only have chrome motor , Candie rims and Candie black paint , and clean under carriage..Just sad. Well at least the one black guy up there was clean.. Needless to say this coming season they will see what a real clean ride looks like!!!! I got to get right. 
Oya I had to drive up on them 6 rows of dunks... Only 1 row of low-riders and half where dirty!!!!!!!!

So in the end . now I have the Somewhat arrogance of you Cali boyz. could be a good thing or bad. But chrome and clean shit only for me. I was pure tee ashamed of some of them cars... I see why Fred stays in the garage.. 
More sit back and learning and less clowning from me.. 


Well I'll try. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 22 2008, 10:00 PM~12233284
> *Okay let me try this.......
> So I would like to apologize and thank the Black low riders for knowledge and know how. And The Big Gorilla for motivational ass kicking...We had a local show today and I walked around shaking my head. the few low riders that where there had , gap doors , rusted wires , dirty whitewalls on a sunny day , and tons of flaws. My thing is dirty motors!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Well needless to say they are my comrades and i chilled with them. But the master was cleaner then even the 64 , 62 , bomb , and Monte Carlo.. Remind you I only have chrome motor , Candie rims and Candie black paint , and clean under carriage..Just sad. Well at least the one black guy up there was clean..  Needless to say this coming season they will see what a real clean ride looks like!!!! I got to get right.
> Oya I had to drive up on them 6 rows of dunks... Only 1 row of low-riders and half where dirty!!!!!!!!
> 
> So in the end . now I have the Somewhat arrogance of you Cali boyz. could be a good thing or bad. But chrome and clean shit only for me. I was pure tee ashamed of some of them cars... I see why Fred stays in the garage..
> More sit back and learning and less clowning from me..
> Well I'll try.  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lol, at the jewlry for the crepes!!! Hope u get that shit back. I would have left some ID and that's about it. Don't let them people make a fool out of you boy!!
Been a long ass 75 hour work week for me, but I gotta get that paper!!! Can't wait to take a Sunday drive tomorrow wit my lady!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 22 2008, 10:05 PM~12233637
> *Lol, at the jewlry for the crepes!!! Hope u get that shit back. I would have left some ID and that's about it. Don't let them people make a fool out of you boy!!
> Been a long ass 75 hour work week for me, but I gotta get that paper!!! Can't wait to take a Sunday drive tomorrow wit my lady!
> *


I'm thinking about dippin the lac one last time for the year tommorrow.........then I won't touch it till March hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 22 2008, 10:18 PM~12233373
> *:scrutinize:
> *


PayFred.. His shits to good smelling too be next to them rust buckets... Like a Macy's next to a K-mart...... :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Nov 22 2008, 09:01 PM~12232887
> *Hey Scotty / CF: Remember this video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nBg2FwXAqY
> *



I remember dat video :biggrin: 

@ 1:47 & 1:52 dats ya homie Dirt Loc!! :biggrin: 

Light skin brotha with the "G" hat on


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 23 2008, 04:03 AM~12234348
> *I'm thinking about dippin the lac one last time for the year tommorrow.........then I won't touch it till March hno:
> *



Something in plans for the lac? :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 23 2008, 09:09 AM~12234993
> *Something in plans for the lac? :0
> *


Nah. I'll be studying


----------



## cripn8ez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 23 2008, 01:06 PM~12234981
> *I remember dat video :biggrin:
> 
> @ 1:47 & 1:52 dats ya homie Dirt Loc!! :biggrin:
> 
> Light skin brotha with the "G" hat on
> *



THATS NOT U THATS HI C FROM THE OTHER SIDE?????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 






















HAHA J/K CUZZO I C U N THERE UR A FUCCIN STAR  

ILL C U ON THE 1ST LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 23 2008, 10:24 AM~12235070
> *Nah. I'll be studying
> *


How's classes coming along big homie???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2008, 10:33 AM~12235107
> *:biggrin:
> THATS NOT U THATS HI C FROM THE OTHER SIDE?????????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> HAHA J/K CUZZO I C U N THERE UR A FUCCIN STAR
> 
> ILL C U ON THE 1ST LOCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



LOL....the 1st it is! Drank on me :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I was surfing and found this.. LOL... You Out ridding in this great weather I hope!!!!!!! Sunny but cold as shit here..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FundiMotorsports _@Nov 23 2008, 01:52 PM~12236088
> *RIP  :angel:
> 
> http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A...0438/1424/ENT04
> *


 :angry: :angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Who's all coming out for the Big Bad M picnic on the first???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 23 2008, 12:05 PM~12235839
> *How's classes coming along big homie???
> *


I'm done now. Just got a few exams to write and one paper. The Bar Results for last July Bar came out on Friday.......61% pass rate for the state. I know a lot of people that passed and didn't. I envy the position the passers are in......has to be one of the best feelings in the world. That has given me drive.

Thus, today was the first day I put in work studying for the next Bar. That kinda delayed me in washing the lac to go out today. If I get done cleaning it quick, I might still roll, but unlikely  

You ready for that LSAT? February is around the corner


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 23 2008, 02:31 PM~12236251
> *Who's all coming out for the Big Bad M picnic on the first???
> *


Imperials and me will be there. I was talking to Dirt today about all of us meeting up somewhere that same night for dinner and drinks. Let's all go to beni-hanas or Roscoes bird and waffles or sumthin...ya'll down for that? 

I know me dirt and snow is.*.scotty, tru, chevy boy, cobra, FCE, tyrone, fundi???*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You guys been dead today..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 23 2008, 09:26 PM~12239072
> *You guys been dead today..
> *


fucc you!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 23 2008, 09:30 PM~12239107
> *fucc you!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: It was dead today... But i tend to forget you guys are 4-5hrs behind.. so..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Knight fools. here's a good luagh...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

STOP POSTING THAT GOOFY ASS SHIT BUFORD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 23 2008, 07:28 PM~12238585
> *Imperials and me will be there. I was talking to Dirt today about all of us meeting up somewhere that same night for dinner and drinks. Let's all go to beni-hanas or Roscoes bird and waffles or sumthin...ya'll down for that?
> 
> I know me dirt and snow is..scotty, tru, chevy boy, cobra, FCE, tyrone, fundi???
> *


I'll be out of town potna.  If the plan changes, I'm there.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 23 2008, 10:17 PM~12239544
> *STOP POSTING THAT GOOFY ASS SHIT BUFORD!!!!!!!!!
> *


I knew you where gay.... :ugh: :around: Always talking but bla bla bla.... you ask to be hooked up then bla bla bla.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 22 2008, 10:08 PM~12232570
> *Whats cookin' my locs....
> 
> Man what a last couple of dayz! :uh: First, tha good newz...got the front bacc'r color sanded today...polishing and wax next Saturday.
> 
> Yesterday, I almost got gaffl'd up at IHOP aftyer eatin' my rooty tootie. Long story short, Somebody yoink't out all my endz outta my bank account...zero balance! we had no cash on us...i had to give the IHOP manager my jewelery 4 collateral..aint that a bitch.
> 
> BofA is stall'n me out till Monday too.
> 
> And today when i got here late to work, some ******* country muthafucca said that he couldin't pay his phone bill on tim cuz of me being late and that he demanded ME to pay his reconnection fee!! I told dude to raze on up out my face then he threatened me saying i better pay him  or else i better start pack'n a gun. i told him if he wanted to catch fade right quicc...but he walked out like a mark. I wanted to stole' on his bitchass but we was right in the lobby with all the cameras on us and theres a film crew here and it woulda cost me my job....anyways...he got fired as of tonight.
> 
> And lastly, I got the flu from my girl :uh:
> *


DAMN THAT'S FUCCED UP. I HOPE CHILD SUPPORT AINT NATCH THAT SHIT UP. YOU SHOULD HAVE BUSTED SOME SUDS INSTEAD OF GIVING UP YOUR JEWLERY .


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'll get my bling back..they just holding it. It wasint child support, all that is taking care of. It was identity theft. 

you coming on new years?? get your plane ticket.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 22 2008, 01:22 AM~12227034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the very few out here!
> *


DEEEEEBBOOO!! GIVIN UP THAT WORK.. AY *****, WE KEPT PLAYING PHONE TAG ALL WEEKEND. THE LAST TIME YOU CALLED, I WAS AT MY HOMIE CRIB PASSED OUT DRUNK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 22 2008, 02:00 AM~12227416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 23 2008, 04:16 PM~12236199
> *:angry:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P. BREED


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 09:23 AM~12241424
> *R.I.P. BREED
> *


x2 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 24 2008, 10:20 AM~12241406
> *I'll get my bling back..they just holding it. It wasint child support, all that is taking care of. It was identity theft.
> 
> you coming on new years?? get your plane ticket.
> *


I'MA TRY. I'M LEAVIN THE BALL AND CHAIN AT HOME. SHE SCARED OF LA. SHE'S BEEN WATCHING TOO MANY MOVIES. I TRY TO TELL HER THERE'S A LOT MORE OUT THERE TO BE DESIRED.. C YOU SOON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHEN BREED DIED


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2008, 11:53 AM~12242006
> *WHEN BREED DIED
> *


http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A...0438/1424/ENT04


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Nov 22 2008, 09:01 PM~12232887
> *Hey Scotty / CF: Remember this video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nBg2FwXAqY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BEAR WUT IT DEW FOOLIO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup fellas!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wave:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 23 2008, 01:31 PM~12236251
> *Who's all coming out for the Big Bad M picnic on the first???
> *


I'll be there as usual...... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 23 2008, 07:28 PM~12238585
> *Imperials and me will be there. I was talking to Dirt today about all of us meeting up somewhere that same night for dinner and drinks. Let's all go to beni-hanas or Roscoes bird and waffles or sumthin...ya'll down for that?
> 
> I know me dirt and snow is..scotty, tru, chevy boy, cobra, FCE, tyrone, fundi???
> *


Just LMK whats up.........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 23 2008, 08:28 PM~12238585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Imperials and me will be there. I was talking to Dirt today about all of us meeting up somewhere that same night for dinner and drinks. Let's all go to beni-hanas or Roscoes bird and waffles or sumthin...ya'll down for that?
> 
> I know me dirt and snow is.*.scotty, tru, chevy boy, cobra, FCE, tyrone, fundi???*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 09:12 AM~12241672
> *I'MA TRY.  I'M LEAVIN THE BALL AND CHAIN AT HOME.  SHE SCARED OF LA.  SHE'S BEEN WATCHING TOO MANY MOVIES.  I TRY TO TELL HER THERE'S A LOT MORE OUT THERE TO BE DESIRED.. C YOU SOON
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try *****...do it...snow's already got his plane ticket!!!! i got at Tyrone..u know how that went!!! lol but come through!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Nov 24 2008, 11:52 AM~12243000
> *Just LMK whats up.........
> *


will do. 


errybody notice scotty's bitch azz didnt reply!!!!! ole' buster azz mark...it's probably too ghetto for him!!!


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S AN O/G TUNE I BANG ON SUNDAY WHEN I'M DIPPIN. A BONAFIDE COMPTON TRACC


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 24 2008, 01:05 PM~12243598
> *Don't try *****...do it...snow's already got his plane ticket!!!! i got at Tyrone..u know how that went!!! lol but come through!!!
> will do.
> errybody notice scotty's bitch azz didnt reply!!!!! ole' buster azz mark...it's probably too ghetto for him!!!
> *


fuck a winter picnic!! and you know why I'm not going!!!!!! stupid ******!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 09:12 AM~12241672
> *I'MA TRY.  I'M LEAVIN THE BALL AND CHAIN AT HOME.  SHE SCARED OF LA.  SHE'S BEEN WATCHING TOO MANY MOVIES.  I TRY TO TELL HER THERE'S A LOT MORE OUT THERE TO BE DESIRED.. C YOU SOON
> *


How much round trip tix going for from way out there??

I trip off a people that be thinkin L.A. all crazy and stuff (and it is) but when I be going to other parts of the U.S. and they hoods (H-town, Detroit) .. I be like these fools out here iz nuts!! :0 

I rolled thru these projects in Florida(Miami area) and they make the Nickersons/PJ's look like club med!......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 03:53 PM~12244010
> *How much round trip tix going for from way out there??
> 
> I trip off a people that be thinkin L.A. all crazy and stuff (and it is) but when I be going to other parts of the U.S. and they hoods (H-town, Detroit) .. I be like these fools out here iz nuts!! :0
> 
> I rolled thru these projects in Florida(Miami area) and they make the Nickersons/PJ's look like club med!......
> *


IF YOU HAGGLE YOU CAN GET ONE AS CHEAP AS 2-SOMETHIN ROUND TRIP. HOW IS NICKERSON GARDENS NOWADAYS? IT USED TO BE A DEATH TRAP BACC IN THE 80s. BOUNTY HUNTER ****** WAS SOMETHIN ELSE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 03:53 PM~12244009
> *fuck a winter picnic!! and you know why I'm not going!!!!!!  stupid ******!!!!!!!
> *


MAN YOU MIGHT AS WELL GO. YOU AINT DOING NOTHIN ELSE. ONCE I GET MY ASSHOLE FAMILY OFF MY BACK, I'M OUT!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 12:53 PM~12244010
> *How much round trip tix going for from way out there??
> 
> I trip off a people that be thinkin L.A. all crazy and stuff (and it is) but when I be going to other parts of the U.S. and they hoods (H-town, Detroit) .. I be like these fools out here iz nuts!! :0
> 
> I rolled thru these projects in Florida(Miami area) and they make the Nickersons/PJ's look like club med!......
> *


LA is a bit deceptive like that. You can live in a rough part of town in LA and for the most part, it don't look that bad (in respect to the following). If you go to other cities out east like Chicago, NY, Buffalo, etc........you know you're in a shit hole when you drive thru it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 24 2008, 04:02 PM~12244095
> *LA is a bit deceptive like that. You can live in a rough part of town in LA and for the most part, it don't look that bad (in respect to the following). If you go to other cities out east like Chicago, NY, Buffalo, etc........you know you're in a shit hole when you drive thru it.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 02:00 PM~12244077
> *MAN YOU MIGHT AS WELL GO.  YOU AINT DOING NOTHIN ELSE.  ONCE I GET MY ASSHOLE FAMILY OFF MY BACK, I'M OUT!
> *


fuck you!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 24 2008, 01:05 PM~12243598
> *
> errybody notice scotty's bitch azz didnt reply!!!!! ole' buster azz mark...it's probably too ghetto for him!!!
> *


 :uh: 

Step your game up fool!!!!!!!! otherwise the sista's would not have robbed you blind and have to leave your chain for a damn dinner!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:09 PM~12244178
> *fuck you!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 02:30 PM~12244380
> *
> *


fuck you and a cheesesteak!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 04:33 PM~12244414
> *fuck you and a cheesesteak!!!!!!!
> *


WITH FRIED ONIONS, KETCHUP, AND HOT PEPPERS :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 02:34 PM~12244429
> *WITH FRIED ONIONS, KETCHUP, AND HOT PEPPERS :0
> *


yes


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

On the real though we going to have a all you can eat taco cart and fruit stand for Crenw.. So get your eat on . bean burrito's too. might have a nose up competition and a wet-T Shirt contest. get your bills ready. he needs to use the money to pay for his dinner date , Car , Child support , and By-gastric surgery..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 24 2008, 02:38 PM~12244462
> *On the real though we going to have a all you can eat taco cart and fruit stand for Crenw.. So get your eat on . bean burrito's too. might have a nose up competition and a wet-T Shirt contest. get your bills ready. he needs to use the money to pay for his dinner date , Car , Child support , and By-gastric surgery..
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 23 2008, 07:16 PM~12237479
> *I'm done now. Just got a few exams to write and one paper. The Bar Results for last July Bar came out on Friday.......61% pass rate for the state. I know a lot of people that passed and didn't. I envy the position the passers are in......has to be one of the best feelings in the world. That has given me drive.
> 
> Thus, today was the first day I put in work studying for the next Bar. That kinda delayed me in washing the lac to go out today. If I get done cleaning it quick, I might still roll, but unlikely
> 
> You ready for that LSAT? February is around the corner
> *


GOOD LUCK FCE ON DEM TESTS AND PAPERS!!! U KNOW U CAN DO IT HOMIE!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 01:57 PM~12244049
> *IF YOU HAGGLE YOU CAN GET ONE AS CHEAP AS 2-SOMETHIN ROUND TRIP.  HOW IS NICKERSON GARDENS NOWADAYS?  IT USED TO BE A DEATH TRAP BACC IN THE 80s.  BOUNTY HUNTER ****** WAS SOMETHIN ELSE
> *



They not like they was back then....Dont know how true this is, but a homie of mines said they givin out vouchers to people in the projects Jordan Down, Nickersons, and shippin them out to Victorville/Hesperia.

They want to redevelop that real estate???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 02:43 PM~12244519
> *They not like they was back then....Dont know how true this is, but a homie of mines said they givin out vouchers to people in the projects Jordan Down, Nickersons, and shippin them out to Victorville/Hesperia.
> 
> They want to redevelop that real estate???
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 04:43 PM~12244519
> *They not like they was back then....Dont know how true this is, but a homie of mines said they givin out vouchers to people in the projects Jordan Down, Nickersons, and shippin them out to Victorville/Hesperia.
> 
> They want to redevelop that real estate???
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 24 2008, 04:38 PM~12244462
> *On the real though we going to have a all you can eat taco cart and fruit stand for Crenw.. So get your eat on . bean burrito's too. might have a nose up competition and a wet-T Shirt contest. get your bills ready. he needs to use the money to pay for his dinner date , Car , Child support , and By-gastric surgery..
> 
> 
> *


 CF GON' PUT A STACY IN YO' ASS, YOU KEEP FUKCIN WIT HIM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Robert


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I baked sum Yellow and patterned out donuts in his honor. I only take money or donations no Gold. maybe Hydro air parts or some gates.. :biggrin: 











:0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 23 2008, 04:12 PM~12235877
> *LOL....the 1st it is! Drank on me :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: fo sho then i got the next one


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 24 2008, 02:47 PM~12244570-->
> 
> 
> 
> CF GON' PUT A STACY IN YO' ASS, YOU KEEP FUKCIN WIT HIM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he can't even get his fat turkey leg up that high!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 02:48 PM~12244573
> *sup Robert
> *


Getting ready to say F these damn donuts!!!!!! Wife got a big ass raise and told me to stay at home. She misses my detail to the house and kids. And likes me being a home dad.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

CRIP8EAZAAAAY.. IN THE CITAAAY.. BUT IT'S FUUUUUN.. WHAT UP DOE :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 23 2008, 11:28 PM~12238585
> *Imperials and me will be there. I was talking to Dirt today about all of us meeting up somewhere that same night for dinner and drinks. Let's all go to beni-hanas or Roscoes bird and waffles or sumthin...ya'll down for that?
> 
> I know me dirt and snow is..scotty, tru, chevy boy, cobra, FCE, tyrone, fundi???
> *




:biggrin: c u cats there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have my BUD haha lol ill b late though homie so wait for me ill b there bout 2 pm cuz i have to get the rental car right when i get off the plane then im straight to the pic nic...  

YO DOES ANYONE HAVE THE HOOK UP ON A RENTAL CAR I HAVE ALL THE RIGHT SHIT BUT U KNOW A LOC ALWAYZ LOVES TO SAVE LOOT?????????? :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 05:54 PM~12244641
> *CRIP8EAZAAAAY.. IN THE CITAAAY.. BUT IT'S FUUUUUN..  WHAT UP DOE :biggrin:
> *



YEEEESSS IT IIISSSSSS MY BRUTHA............  


WHAT IT DO?


----------



## cripn8ez

HAVE MY BEER COLD N MY HOEZ HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

On the real though. CF . feel free to title over the bomb on a cash loan with 3%. or you can come out and work on my Ranch , clean my parents pool , or general labor , I have a field hand house on back of the property and just installed cable and a flat screen for them to watch TV. They might get the internets if they get my numbers up this year.... :yessad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2008, 02:58 PM~12244693
> *HAVE MY BEER COLD N MY HOEZ HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

I got to get down there to hand Gods Son his ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 24 2008, 06:03 PM~12244765
> *:0
> 
> I got to get down there to hand Gods Son his ass!!!!!!!!
> *



COME ON I WANNA C IT HANED TO HIM!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2008, 03:26 PM~12243765
> *HERE'S AN O/G TUNE I BANG ON SUNDAY WHEN I'M DIPPIN.  A BONAFIDE COMPTON TRACC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that shit brings bacc memories.. Shit mix master Spade(N.i.p) lived right off of 166. right down the street from me. I remember walking home from walton jr high, and spade king tee and tody T. would be tearing shit up in spades drive way. it use to C craccin bacc then.. Matter of fact Roney O and joe ****** use to C over there to.. Damn that was a long time ago..


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 04:43 PM~12244519
> *They not like they was back then....Dont know how true this is, but a homie of mines said they givin out vouchers to people in the projects Jordan Down, Nickersons, and shippin them out to Victorville/Hesperia.
> 
> They want to redevelop that real estate???
> *


Thats already happening, its alot of NG's folks in palmdale. dont no if they are movin tha Downs.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST WEST DIRT422.........


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 03:53 PM~12244010
> *How much round trip tix going for from way out there??
> 
> I trip off a people that be thinkin L.A. all crazy and stuff (and it is) but when I be going to other parts of the U.S. and they hoods (H-town, Detroit) .. I be like these fools out here iz nuts!! :0
> 
> I rolled thru these projects in Florida(Miami area) and they make the Nickersons/PJ's look like club med!......
> *


*Come kicc it on St. Louis for a week or two :biggrin: *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 24 2008, 03:15 PM~12244894
> *Man that shit brings bacc memories.. Shit mix master Spade(N.i.p) lived right off of 166. right down the street from me.  I remember walking home from walton jr high, and spade king tee and tody T. would be tearing shit up in spades drive way. it use to C craccin bacc then.. Matter of fact Roney O and joe ****** use to C over there to.. Damn that was a long time ago..
> *



Ya'll remember when he used to battle Mix Master Ken!  And Ken used to drive around with that lac and the bumper kit with his name on it :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 24 2008, 03:29 PM~12245019
> *WEST WEST DIRT422.........
> *


West West Homeboy.!!! I cant mess wit ya on that brocoli, but I can point you in the right direction :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 05:32 PM~12245057
> *Ya'll remember when he used to battle Mix Master Ken!   And Ken used to drive around with that lac and the bumper kit with his name on it :cheesy:
> *


I never saw ken. But I saw Spade(N.i.p) like everyday in his orange K5 vert. Him and dj pooh rolled K5's. And king T had the blacc 5.0 on D's.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 24 2008, 03:32 PM~12245053
> *Come kicc it on St. Louis for a week or two :biggrin:
> *



Yeah ya'll ****** aint no joke out there too!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 24 2008, 03:26 PM~12244990
> *Thats already happening, its alot of NG's folks in palmdale. dont no if they are movin tha Downs.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 24 2008, 04:32 PM~12245053
> *Come kicc it on St. Louis for a week or two :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Better yet, try EAST St Louis! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 24 2008, 07:01 PM~12245929
> *Better yet, try EAST St Louis!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, them ****** get it in too!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 23 2008, 06:16 PM~12237479
> *I'm done now. Just got a few exams to write and one paper. The Bar Results for last July Bar came out on Friday.......61% pass rate for the state. I know a lot of people that passed and didn't. I envy the position the passers are in......has to be one of the best feelings in the world. That has given me drive.
> 
> Thus, today was the first day I put in work studying for the next Bar. That kinda delayed me in washing the lac to go out today. If I get done cleaning it quick, I might still roll, but unlikely
> 
> You ready for that LSAT? February is around the corner
> *


Congrats on finishing classes up! I heard that Cali Bar was NO JOKE! I'm sure you'll knock that shit out though, sounds like you're real disciplined!
Had to put the LSAT prep on hold, got some more credits to finish here at ASU to finish up my BA. Probably be next december for me  Really trying to boost my GPA up to about 3.5 to help with getting in and scholarships.
lemme know if your gettin out to the M picnic! Getting together CF and crew sounds like a good idea


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2008, 09:53 AM~12242006
> *WHEN BREED DIED
> *


Breed was as cool as they came! He had been living in Ypsi for a few years now! Sad to hear the news. Seems like so many cats dying at a early age


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2008, 11:53 AM~12242006
> *WHEN BREED DIED
> *



Where you been at cuzz?


----------



## Pitbullx

soundin like a bunch of women in this bitch.... where tha rides at


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 24 2008, 07:45 PM~12247691
> *soundin like a bunch of women in this bitch.... where tha rides at
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 24 2008, 07:45 PM~12247691
> *soundin like a bunch of women in this bitch.... where tha rides at
> *


post your bucket up *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 24 2008, 03:37 PM~12245111
> *I never saw ken. But I saw Spade(N.i.p) like everyday in his orange K5 vert. Him and dj pooh rolled K5's. And king T had the blacc 5.0 on D's.
> *


I need a dog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 24 2008, 03:53 PM~12244010
> *How much round trip tix going for from way out there??
> 
> I trip off a people that be thinkin L.A. all crazy and stuff (and it is) but when I be going to other parts of the U.S. and they hoods (H-town, Detroit) .. I be like these fools out here iz nuts!! :0
> 
> I rolled thru these projects in Florida(Miami area) and they make the Nickersons/PJ's look like club med!......
> *


Hell yeah, I'm originally from Miami, and what's crazy is the average Miami cat thinks there's no place worse than Miami...everybody else is soft to them. Honestly, I think Miami is a bit more wilder than LA because of the many cultural variations you have that stem from the drug industry. You have the Haitians, Jamiacians, Bahamians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans, Columbians, Mexican, Brazilians and they're all from ruthless war torn countries.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 24 2008, 01:53 PM~12244009-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck a winter picnic!! and you know why I'm not going!!!!!!  stupid ******!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cuz you'd get that azz wupped...ol'scary ass mark!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 24 2008, 02:38 PM~12244462
> *On the real though we going to have a all you can eat taco cart and fruit stand for Crenw.. So get your eat on . bean burrito's too. might have a nose up competition and a wet-T Shirt contest. get your bills ready. he needs to use the money to pay for his dinner date , Car , Child support , and By-gastric surgery..
> 
> 
> *


your jokes are wacc...i hope your fat "hercules hercules!!" ass comes out here on new years so i can slap the fuuc out dem hound dogg flappy titties you got !!!!!!!!!!!! ***** got forrest gump ping pong paddle titties!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 09:47 PM~12249243
> *I need a LOWWWWRIDER!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 FIXED


----------



## TRUDAWG

Scotty you got banned from Long Beach or something????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2008, 07:49 AM~12252139
> *yeah cuz you'd get that azz wupped...ol'scary ass mark!
> your jokes are wacc...i hope your fat "hercules hercules!!" ass comes out here on new years so i can slap the fuuc out dem hound dogg flappy titties you got !!!!!!!!!!!! ***** got forrest gump ping pong paddle titties!!!!
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 25 2008, 07:50 AM~12252144-->
> 
> 
> 
> FIXED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: And I was going to write you a good check..............
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Nov 25 2008, 08:02 AM~12252233
> *Scotty you got banned from Long Beach or something????
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 PM~12249383
> *Hell yeah, I'm originally from Miami, and what's crazy is the average Miami cat thinks there's no place worse than Miami...everybody else is soft to them. Honestly, I think Miami is a bit more wilder than LA because of the many cultural variations you have that stem from the drug industry. You have the Haitians, Jamiacians, Bahamians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans,  Columbians, Mexican, Brazilians and they're all from ruthless war torn countries.
> *


WHAT UP D! I'MA CALL YOU LATER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 25 2008, 08:02 AM~12252233
> *Scotty you got banned from Long Beach or something????
> *


nope


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 09:47 PM~12249243
> *I need a dog!!!!!!!!!!
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443163


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2008, 10:47 AM~12252518
> *WHAT UP D!  I'MA CALL YOU LATER
> *


Holla at me, homie!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

This is a racist topic, Obama said not to segregate people anymore... i'm going to the white topic now to let them know (Louisville lowrider topic) lol


----------



## TRUDAWG

NACHO!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 25 2008, 11:28 AM~12253928
> *NACHO!!!
> *



sup bro, what ya up too?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 01:11 PM~12253781
> *This is a racist topic, Obama said not to segregate people anymore... i'm going to the white topic now to let them know (Louisville lowrider topic) lol
> *


 :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 11:11 AM~12253781
> *This is a racist topic, Obama said not to segregate people anymore... i'm going to the white topic now to let them know (Louisville lowrider topic) lol
> *


kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2008, 11:29 AM~12253936
> *:guns:  :buttkick:
> *



oh gawd, an online gang banger...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 01:30 PM~12253943
> *oh gawd, an online gang banger...
> *


AND YA KNOW THAT  _:AND YA KNOW THAT:_(BITCHES REPEATING ME)


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2008, 11:32 AM~12253965
> *AND YA KNOW THAT   :AND YA KNOW THAT:(BITCHES REPEATING ME)
> *



hmm... to bad you were the only one who repeated yourself, therefore, you would be the above stated  :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 01:56 PM~12254189
> *hmm... to bad you were the only one who repeated yourself, therefore, you would be the above stated    :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: AW SHIT, YOU GOT ME GOOD WITH THAT ONE


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2008, 12:15 PM~12254360
> *:roflmao: AW SHIT, YOU GOT ME GOOD WITH THAT ONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

pinche Nacho!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

west west all


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 11:47 PM~12249243
> *I need a dog!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got some good Razors edge pups...


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 25 2008, 02:53 PM~12255689
> *west west all
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Nov 25 2008, 07:14 PM~12256290
> *
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 12:56 PM~12254189
> *hmm... to bad you were the only one who repeated yourself, therefore, you would be the above stated    :biggrin:
> *


that was a funny comeback :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 25 2008, 03:31 PM~12255519
> *pinche Nacho!!!!!!
> *


I might be out that way in a minute homie, I'm stoppin by the shop to swoop up my pinchweld moldings fool! :biggrin: I know yall still got me


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:47 PM~12249243
> *I need a dog!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What you lookin for fool? A yorkie? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Nov 24 2008, 11:46 PM~12249217-->
> 
> 
> 
> post your bucket up *****!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont roll buckets chump... post up a REAL pic and not a wishlist.....
> 
> and you know all about buckets since you are a fucking janitor
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Nov 25 2008, 10:02 AM~12252233
> *Scotty you got banned from Long Beach or something????
> *


that chump doesnt go anywhere near a real hood...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2008, 05:28 PM~12256935
> *I dont roll buckets chump... post up a REAL pic and not a wishlist.....
> 
> and you know all about buckets since you are a fucking janitor
> that chump doesnt go anywhere near a real hood...
> *


 :0 your back..


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## Skim




----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 01:11 PM~12253781
> *This is a racist topic, Obama said not to segregate people anymore... i'm going to the white topic now to let them know (Louisville lowrider topic) lol
> *


Nacho, you are dead wrong! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 26 2008, 02:38 AM~12261407
> *Nacho, you are dead wrong! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 25 2008, 11:18 PM~12259725
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

good morning all. yo who all going to the new yrs picnic? roll call homies!!

yo if u aint got my # or i aint got urz pm it to me so we all can link up & kicc it LIL style haha..

i talk to a few of u cats and its all good so what bout the rest of you cats?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 25 2008, 08:50 PM~12257710
> *:0  your back..
> *


I never left


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:56 AM~12262181
> *good morning all. yo who  all going to the new yrs picnic? roll call homies!!
> 
> yo if u aint got my # or i aint got urz pm it to me so we all can link up & kicc it LIL style haha..
> 
> i talk to a few of u cats and its all good so what bout the rest of you cats?
> *


I'll be there as u know...hopefully we all can go chill somewhere afterwards...
who else is roll'n??.....

BTW...G got at me yesterday and said thanks for the support!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2008, 05:28 PM~12256935
> *I dont roll buckets chump... post up a REAL pic and not a wishlist.....
> 
> and you know all about buckets since you are a fucking janitor
> that chump doesnt go anywhere near a real hood...
> *



that foo makes too many excuses...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2008, 10:00 AM~12262490
> *I'll be there as u know...hopefully we all can go chill somewhere afterwards...
> who else is roll'n??.....
> 
> BTW...G got at me yesterday and said thanks for the support!
> *


Strange that "The G-Code" is out Cefore "Some talk it Vol. 2"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Nov 26 2008, 06:56 AM~12262181-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning all. yo who  all going to the new yrs picnic? roll call homies!!
> 
> yo if u aint got my # or i aint got urz pm it to me so we all can link up & kicc it LIL style haha..
> 
> i talk to a few of u cats and its all good so what bout the rest of you cats?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring me back a couple gates. put it on CF's ATM card... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 07:24 AM~12262322
> *I never left
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2008, 08:03 AM~12262511
> *that foo makes too many excuses...
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 24 2008, 05:18 PM~12246687
> *Congrats on finishing classes up! I heard that Cali Bar was NO JOKE! I'm sure you'll knock that shit out though, sounds like you're real disciplined!
> Had to put the LSAT prep on hold, got some more credits to finish here at ASU to finish up my BA. Probably be next december for me  Really trying to boost my GPA up to about 3.5 to help with getting in and scholarships.
> lemme know if your gettin out to the M picnic! Getting together CF and crew sounds like a good idea
> *


Thanks for the vote of confidence bro. I just want to be done with this nonsense. 

Since you're trying to get a 3.5, I'm going to assume you already somewhere in that ball park. If so, a high 150s score might land you a scholarship at some places. When you start applying, get at me. Keep practicing with those LSATs and you're well ahead of the game.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 26 2008, 10:37 AM~12262752
> *Thanks for the vote of confidence bro. I just want to be done with this nonsense.
> 
> Since you're trying to get a 3.5, I'm going to assume you already somewhere in that ball park. If so, a high 150s score might land you a scholarship at some places. When you start applying, get at me. Keep practicing with those LSATs and you're well ahead of the game.
> *


MAN GET OUT OF HERE WITH ALL THAT READIN AND SHIT.. BACK TO RIDIN


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 26 2008, 07:40 AM~12262781
> *MAN GET OUT OF HERE WITH ALL THAT READIN AND SHIT.. BACK TO RIDIN
> *


Sorry loc. Have it your way..........I mean.........my way. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 26 2008, 10:48 AM~12262863
> *Sorry loc. Have it your way..........I mean.........my way.  :biggrin:
> *


HA-HA-HELL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

HEY!!! are Mexicans permitted on this topic? I mean, i'm 1 of 2 Mexicans in Individuals LA, which is an all black car club and DAMN PROUD OF IT LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 11:20 AM~12263145
> *HEY!!! are Mexicans permitted on this topic? I mean, i'm 1 of 2 Mexicans in Individuals LA, which is an all black car club and DAMN PROUD OF IT LOL...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU FUNNYYYY.. NAW BUT ON A SERIOUS NOTE, PEOPLE DO BE THINKING LIKE THAT. FOR THE ONE'S THAT DO, THE TOPIC DON'T SAY BLACK LOWRIDERS ONLY


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 09:20 AM~12263145
> *HEY!!! are Mexicans permitted on this topic? I mean, i'm 1 of 2 Mexicans in Individuals LA, which is an all black car club and DAMN PROUD OF IT LOL...  :biggrin:
> *



Prolly no one in here full blac anyhow!! :0 LOL.... You know the slavemaster was
creepin/sleepin with the sharecroppers.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 26 2008, 12:57 PM~12264092
> *Prolly no one in here full blac anyhow!! :0  LOL.... You know the slavemaster was
> creepin/sleepin with the sharecroppers.. :biggrin:
> *


YOU RIGHT.. I'M HALF *****.. BUT ON THE REAL, YALL ENOY YALL'S HOLIDAY. I'M FIN' TO GET FUCCED UP AND PERVED RIGHT NOW. ONE!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 26 2008, 06:56 AM~12262181
> *good morning all. yo who  all going to the new yrs picnic? roll call homies!!
> 
> yo if u aint got my # or i aint got urz pm it to me so we all can link up & kicc it LIL style haha..
> 
> i talk to a few of u cats and its all good so what bout the rest of you cats?
> *



I'll there...


----------



## TRUDAWG

What it do homies??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

DMJ coverage

Some fool had a Roadmaster out there........ :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 26 2008, 10:00 AM~12264126
> *YOU RIGHT.. I'M HALF *****.. BUT ON THE REAL, YALL ENOY YALL'S HOLIDAY.  I'M FIN' TO GET FUCCED UP AND PERVED RIGHT NOW.  ONE!
> 
> *


One of these days your liver is gonna take a shit :yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WHERES WIZARD-SLEEVE TITS AT?????


----------



## Dirt422

:b


> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 26 2008, 03:33 PM~12266732
> *One of these days your liver is gonna take a shit :yessad:
> *



187um stay on tilt :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

happy thanksgiving my dark skinned buthas!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 26 2008, 10:57 AM~12264092
> *Prolly no one in here full blac anyhow!! :0  LOL.... You know the slavemaster was
> creepin/sleepin with the sharecroppers.. :biggrin:
> *



obama said, he's mixed, therefore the entire world is mixed in... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

CF posting up mickey mouse shit! But on the real, everyone enjoy your time with your families! Niccuh like me working that henny and turkey all day tommorrow!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Nov 26 2008, 08:00 PM~12269114
> *CF posting up mickey mouse shit! But on the real, everyone enjoy your time with your families! Niccuh like me working that henny and turkey all day tommorrow!
> *



Your ass to boochiaaaaa ' :uh:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2008, 07:43 PM~12268933
> *happy thanksgiving my dark skinned buthas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

i want to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving


----------



## o g switchman

WUZ UP HOMIES? HAVE A GOOD T-DAY.


----------



## cripn8ez

yo everyone have a great turkey day & dont get too twisted stay focused & keep it true at all times.........

i know this better pass fast cuz im waiting for the 1st time needs to fly by lol........

peace......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 26 2008, 11:57 AM~12264092
> *Prolly no one in here full blac anyhow!! :0  LOL.... You know the slavemaster was
> creepin/sleepin with the sharecroppers.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 not all of them. Fundis cousin pure bred 100% untampered, uncut african slave stock. That ***** so black, the oil light come on when he get in the car :0


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 27 2008, 07:07 AM~12273285
> *yo everyone have a great turkey day & dont get too twysted stay focused & keep it true at all times.........
> 
> i know this better pass fast cuz im waiting for the 1st time needs to fly by lol........
> 
> peace......*



True words spoken right there homey!! Happy Turkey Day homies!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 07:18 AM~12273319
> *:0  not all of them. Fundis cousin  pure bred 100% untampered, uncut african slave stock. That ***** so black, the oil light come on when he get in the car :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm fuccin' roll'n

"ol' i can throw a spear with laser precision ass *****"!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 07:18 AM~12273319
> *:0  not all of them. Fundis cousin  pure bred 100% untampered, uncut african slave stock. That ***** so black, the oil light come on when he get in the car :0
> *













I would rather be a field ***** then a house *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Black is beautiful. Unless your 187 then that ***** is just kind of a barney purple... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 07:21 AM~12273331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm fuccin' roll'n
> 
> "ol' i can throw a spear with laser precision ass *****"!!
> *


How many Turkeys you going to inhale today fat man!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 27 2008, 08:30 AM~12273357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather be a field ***** then a house *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Black is beautiful. Unless your 187 then that ***** is just kind of a barney purple... :0
> *


naw barney is more lavender. You mean that dark purple on the Lakers throw back :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 26 2008, 08:03 AM~12262511
> *that foo makes too many excuses...
> *







:0


----------



## God's Son2

sorry about the past
The Temptations "Silent Night"


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 27 2008, 10:03 AM~12274277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got some chitin's , Jiffy corn bead , pig feet , greens , ham , and deep fried turkey at the farm today. then where going 4x4ing and shooting things on the back property.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 27 2008, 10:03 AM~12274277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 27 2008, 07:32 AM~12273365
> *How many Turkeys you going to inhale today fat man!!!!!!!!!!!  :dunno:
> *


we outta shove some stove top stuffing up your fat ass buford!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 02:24 PM~12276317
> *we outta shove some stove top stuffing up your fat ass buford!
> *


 :0 your going to need alot of stuffing


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 27 2008, 02:24 PM~12276317-->
> 
> 
> 
> we outta shove some stove top stuffing up your fat ass buford!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always thinking gay there fat man....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Nov 27 2008, 02:57 PM~12276572
> *:0 your going to need alot of stuffing
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck thanksgiving and CF!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 27 2008, 07:43 PM~12278178
> *fuck thanksgiving and CF!!!!!!!
> *


I didn't land on plymouth rock. That motha fucker landed on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And CF's family just climbed over it!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 27 2008, 03:24 PM~12276317-->
> 
> 
> 
> we outta shove some stove top stuffing up your fat ass buford!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Nov 27 2008, 03:57 PM~12276572
> *:0 your going to need alot of stuffing
> *


 :0 :0 

I know you just aint gonna sit there and take that!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 27 2008, 06:43 PM~12278178
> *fuck thanksgiving and CF!!!!!!!
> *


Now was that really necessary?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 27 2008, 09:04 PM~12278614-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: You so scared of them it's a shame.... then let one take all your money... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: A player with a weak ass game!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tha Young G_@Nov 27 2008, 11:48 PM~12279620
> *Now was that really necessary?
> *


 Yes , it's a glutenous holiday for fat ass's . You should be great full every day!!! Not just one day out the year which celebrates a stupid persons mistake in calling native Americans Indians (India)..And bringing war , disease , famine , and death to a people or just in slaving them.... :0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 27 2008, 12:20 PM~12274432
> *I got some chitin's , Jiffy corn bead , pig feet , greens , ham , and deep fried turkey at the farm today. then where going 4x4ing and shooting things on the back property.. :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a nice plate of slave.... masta must be doing u right


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 28 2008, 07:47 AM~12280438
> *sounds like a nice plate of slave.... masta must be doing u right
> *


Food like that keep you alive out in them fields . You house Negletooo...







:0


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 28 2008, 05:56 AM~12280254
> *:uh:  You so scared of them it's a shame.... then let one take all your money... :
> *



naw u the one thats scared...look wtf u ended up with!!!!! u dont even talk to balcc women cuz u scared of them LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont ever talk about another man's woman buford when you got rossie o'donnell runnin' around your house!!!

and my woman looks good bitch!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 28 2008, 02:19 PM~12282473
> *naw u the one thats scared...look wtf u ended up with!!!!! u dont even talk to balcc women cuz u scared of them LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dont ever talk about another man's woman buford when you got rossie o'donnell runnin' around your house!!!
> 
> and my woman looks good bitch!!!
> *


No one ever talked about what you had go back and read.. :uh: I said you where scared . hence why you never called my call when she flew out there with her friends.. And I know you didn't !!!!!!!!!!! And I stay at home and work 3-4 hrs a night. So my life and woman are just fine.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 28 2008, 02:40 PM~12282581
> *No one ever talked about what you had go back and read.. :uh:  I said you where scared . hence why you never called my call when she flew out there with her friends.. And I know you didn't !!!!!!!!!!!  And I stay at home and work 3-4 hrs a night. So my life and woman are just fine.
> *


you never told me she came out here..if that was the case i would have called for the hell of it. besides, i think u were playing a joke on me but i didnt go for it :biggrin: .


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 28 2008, 10:20 AM~12280519
> *Food like that keep you alive out in them fields . You house Negletooo...
> :0
> *


I dont gotta work in the fields to survive.... I pay sharecroppers like yourself to do the field work and bring my scrill back


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 28 2008, 04:29 PM~12283106-->
> 
> 
> 
> you never told me she came out here..if that was the case i would have called for the hell of it. besides, i think u were playing a joke on me but i didnt go for it :biggrin: .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I was for real.. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Nov 28 2008, 04:38 PM~12283179
> *I dont gotta work in the fields to survive.... I pay sharecroppers like yourself to do the field work and bring my scrill back
> *


Okay gimp arm........ :0 say how do you hit the switch or do any work.. :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 28 2008, 08:58 PM~12284495
> *.. :uh:
> Okay gimp arm........ :0  say how do you hit the switch or do any work.. :0
> *


:0


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 28 2008, 12:04 AM~12278614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!
wuz up homie?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 29 2008, 09:26 AM~12287436
> *waddup!!!!!!
> *


My taxes , House note , BP , sugar levels , but all in all life's good... :biggrin:


----------



## streetking

What the fuk is FINNEN? Black people use it a lot as in " Im finnen 2 go 2 the stow" . just say im goin 2 the store


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Nov 29 2008, 06:09 PM~12290173
> *What the fuk is FINNEN? Black people use it a lot as in " Im finnen 2 go 2 the stow" . just say im goin 2 the store
> *


Southern you would not understand..  



> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 29 2008, 06:10 PM~12290176
> ******* PLZ
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 28 2008, 09:58 PM~12284495
> *No. I was for real.. :uh:
> Okay gimp arm........ :0  say how do you hit the switch or do any work.. :0
> *


I dont have a gimp arm you cave troll fucking biyatch.... get a fucking clue


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 29 2008, 06:22 PM~12290245
> *I dont have a gimp arm you cave troll fucking biyatch.... get a fucking clue
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Pitbullx

you have no fucking clue..... I dont understand how you constantly get caught up in lies and owned and still flip flop and try to fit in.... you are a fucking wannabe and you should have been aborted


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Nov 29 2008, 09:09 PM~12290173
> *What the fuk is FINNEN? Black people use it a lot as in " Im finnen 2 go 2 the stow" . just say im goin 2 the store
> *


hell yeah i'm fitna go to sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 29 2008, 06:52 PM~12290413
> *you have no fucking clue..... I dont understand how you constantly get caught up in lies and owned and still flip flop and try to fit in.... you are a fucking wannabe and you should have been aborted
> *


 :0 
Okay. I was just messing damn no need to get all gangsta. and I don't belive anything that hating ****** says.. he hates Blacks That have more then him and his trailor.. I know you got shot or something.. It's killed..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

fundi...u dont know wtf u wanna do or be do you? u a Neapolitan *****...all mixed up!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2008, 07:49 PM~12290724
> *fundi...u dont know wtf u wanna do or be do you? u a Neapolitan *****...all mixed up!!!!!!!!
> *


 Not mixed up at all. just letting shit go. you should try it fat man.. Whats your turkey count up to now.. 4 deep fried ,2 smoked.... :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 29 2008, 07:36 PM~12290315
> *:nono:
> *


that nicca pitbull on swoll :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12291151
> *that nicca pitbull on swoll :0
> *


 yeah but fundis got titties that look like Patrick off of the sponge bob square pants cartoon!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2008, 09:13 PM~12291258
> *yeah but fundis got titties that look like Patrick off of the sponge bob square pants cartoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Please leave......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## pitbull166

WHATS GOOD WITH THE BROTHAS THIS MORNING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 30 2008, 07:55 AM~12293504-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pitbull166_@Nov 30 2008, 07:59 AM~12293516
> *WHATS GOOD WITH THE BROTHAS THIS MORNING
> *



Church , been cooking all night for 13yr (girl) old B-day , And all my crew is comming over. so ribs , wings ,chops , beans , shrimp platter , custom cake. ya I'm tired. but it's a nasty day . So garage work later after movies in the Den... :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I need a swap meet steering wheel Crenshaw..... Chain, I know ,but I always wanted one..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12298080
> *I need a swap meet steering wheel Crenshaw..... Chain, I know ,but I always wanted one..
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444751&st=0


----------



## 187PURE

I'M BAAAAAACK :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 26 2008, 06:29 PM~12267207
> *:b
> 187um stay on tilt :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: IT'S ALL BAD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:03 PM~12301325
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2008, 10:29 AM~12301494
> *better then mine... :angry:  I'm finaa use my install money to go up North.....Then out west to slap a sum border jumpers!!!!!!!!
> *


"install"? you better go to offtopic because they're raping you in there!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 1 2008, 10:31 AM~12301512
> *"install"?      you better go to offtopic because they're raping you in there!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRUDAWG

What's good fella's!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 1 2008, 10:31 AM~12301512
> *"install"?      you better go to offtopic because they're raping you in there!!!!
> *


That's just it they just talking no proof!!!!!!!!!! You see that Bitch just went topic to topic to try to get the other to join in. even in my club topics...




> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2008, 10:47 AM~12301646
> *
> My Webpagehttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294229&hl=
> 
> Mhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340711&hl=y Webpage
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=340710&hl=
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=391967&hl=
> 
> So you never knew why the rims where only $100 bucks or so , and they leaked , or that they where loose and caused me to take them off. seems like you talked your self silly little guy.. peace out!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

This will not come up again in this topic..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 1 2008, 10:41 AM~12301600
> *What's good fella's!!!!
> *


Whut it dew!!. :0 ..

2008 almost ova.... :biggrin: 

I think I'm bout to cut some homies loose this comin up year....too much negativity. Making me be mad @ the world for no reason....hmmmm

Anyhow...looking forward to New Years day... :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

[
[/quote]

lemme guess cuzzin you was on tilt I bet...


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Whats crackin' Homies, hope everybody had a pleasant holiday! A ***** woke up to snow and icey windshields this morning in the Lou  Would be nice to be on that WEAST COAST now lol :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2008, 10:29 AM~12301494
> *better then mine... :angry:  I'm finaa use my  money i got from chuck to go up North.....Then out west to slap a sum border jumpers!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 1 2008, 01:13 PM~12301855
> *lemme guess cuzzin you was on tilt I bet...
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 1 2008, 11:11 AM~12301842
> *
> 
> I think I'm bout to cut some homies loose this comin up year....too much negativity. Making me be mad @ the world for no reason....hmmmm
> 
> Anyhow...looking forward to New Years day... :cheesy:
> *


You know I cut fools loose awhile back, just decided that nothing good was going to come out continuing the relationships............but now I've decided to be a little more open minded, and widen my social circle. I've made some good long lasting friendships lately, that probably never would have blossomed if I hadn't opened my mind a bit more. But we all got those cats that just "can't get right" lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:00 PM~12302193
> *Whats crackin' Homies, hope everybody had a pleasant holiday! A ***** woke up to snow and icey windshields this morning in the Lou    Would be nice to be on that WEAST COAST now lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 1 2008, 12:16 PM~12302318
> *MM HMM.. I HAD A FEW ONES *



LUccy U not out here in Cali.. Cuz once the Po-Po come out...they push the issue even if she do change her mind...Thanks to OJ... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> *RAGTOPROY @ Dec 1 2008, 12:00 PM)
> Whats crackin' Homies, hope everybody had a pleasant holiday! A ***** woke up to snow and icey windshields this morning in the Lou    Would be nice to be on that WEAST COAST now lol*


Well I had to turn on the heater this morning...cuz it hit like 60 deg last nite.. :cheesy: 




> *You know I cut fools loose awhile back, just decided that nothing good was going to come out continuing the relationships............but now I've decided to be a little more open minded, and widen my social circle. I've made some good long lasting friendships lately, that probably never would have blossomed if I hadn't opened my mind a bit more. But we all got those cats that just "can't get right" lol*



Yep..Yep real talk.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 1 2008, 12:16 PM~12302318
> *MM HMM.. I HAD A FEW ONES IN ME.  BUT SHE WAS POPPIN SOME FLY SHIT.  NEXT THING I KNOW MY HANDS WAS AROUND HER NECK.  SHE WAS GON' FILE A RESTRAINING ORDER BUT CHANGED HER MIND LATER.  SHE KNOW WHAT'S UP.. ONCE THEM BILLS START KICKING HER ASS SHE'LL NICEN UP
> *


it seems like all these bitches start getting crazy around the holidays.one of my exs is trying to pin one of her kids on me and wants some money now


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> Well I had to turn on the heater this morning...cuz it hit like 60 deg last nite.. :cheesy:
> :biggrin: we at 32 degrees right now lol, I hate to see what tonite gonna be like :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 1 2008, 03:31 PM~12303927
> *waddup!!!!!!!
> *


what up homie! We eating Chicken n Waffles at the end of the month or what???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 1 2008, 03:57 PM~12304237
> *what up homie! We eating Chicken n Waffles at the end of the month or what???
> *


of course!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 1 2008, 03:59 PM~12304265
> *of course!!!!!
> *



Manchester & Main or Pico & LaBrea


----------



## REV. chuck

sorry to intturupt for this public service announcement 

but i thought you should all get to know your local uncle tom 


Name: ROBERT L MARRIOTT
Date of Birth: 08/06/1976
Age: 32
SSN: 578-82-5761 = issued in District of Columbia

+ these are all his prevous addys====by month and years

3433 BROUGHTON RD, WENDELL NC 27591-9103, WAKE COUNTY (Oct 2005 - Nov 2008)

35 NELLIE LN, ZEBULON NC 27597-6004, CATAWBA COUNTY (Apr 2001 - Aug 2006)

500 MARBLE ST, RALEIGH NC 27603-2824, WAKE COUNTY (Sep 1999 - Oct 2000)

PO BOX 327, ZEBULON NC 27597-0327, WAKE COUNTY (Aug 1997 - Jan 1999)

3334 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7877, WAKE COUNTY (Nov 1995 - Jan 1997)

PO BOX 107, ZEBULON NC 27597-0107, WAKE COUNTY

PO BOX 93, ZEBULON NC 27597-0093, WAKE COUNTY

3337 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7878, WAKE COUNTY

3437 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7880, WAKE COUNTYPhone at address: 919-269-8482 - EST MARRIOTT ALVIN


----------



## TRUDAWG

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 1 2008, 04:12 PM~12304428
> *sorry to intturupt  for this public service announcement
> 
> 
> *



Why are you posting my info every where.. :nono: 

Mods delete my personal and parents info from this thread and others.. this dude has no life..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 I want..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2008, 06:23 PM~12304562
> *Why are you posting my info every where..  :nono:
> 
> Mods delete my personal and parents info from this thread and others.. this dude has no life..
> *


ol pussy ass *****...... stop scammin


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 1 2008, 06:45 PM~12305948
> *ol pussy ass *****...... stop scammin
> *


Nija please don't let me scam you into a sleeper like the last white boy you fought.. 











:0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2008, 10:40 PM~12307299
> *Nija please don't let me scam you into a sleeper like the last white boy you fought..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


seriously you are the lamest muthafucka on this site..... seems like you would have learned not to come at me with that weak shit..... go play with your cave troll and nappy headed kids.....


----------



## Certified Ryda

Certified Ridaz will be there got a new hopper 87 lux sport ,and got the super hopper comin the 63 impala special delivery so we comin thick ...... 


keep it lowriding ,,, putn paint were it ain't


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2008, 07:32 PM~12305231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  I want..
> *


DOES'NT SURPRISE ME :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2008, 06:31 AM~12310466
> *DOES'NT SURPRISE ME :uh:
> *


 whats wrong with it. :uh: just needs to be finished...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 08:35 AM~12310476
> *whats wrong with it.  :uh: just needs to be finished...
> *


IT'S COUNTRY AND CORNY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 1 2008, 04:55 PM~12303577
> *it seems like all these bitches start getting crazy around the holidays.one of my exs is trying to pin one of her kids on me and wants some money now
> *


DAMN *****.. SOUNDS LIKE SHE TRYING TO SUITE AND BOOT THAT ASS TO THE COUNTY JAIL IF YOU DON'T PAY UP. THEN THEY BE NABBING MUTHAFUCCA'S DRIVERS LICENSE FOR THAT SHIT. MAN SHIT OUT HERE CRAZY. I'M BOUT READY TO HIT THE SHERM :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2008, 07:05 AM~12310550
> *IT'S COUNTRY AND CORNY
> *


 I guess you never seen a donk or NC ,SC , GA car . those are some counrty neja's and guess what they drive :0 Ever seen Hussle and flow!!!!!!!!!!

 I see you Scotty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 09:43 AM~12311463
> *I guess you never seen a donk or NC ,SC , GA car . those are some counrty neja's and guess what they drive :0  Ever seen Hussle and flow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I see you Scotty!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRPITIFUL

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 1 2008, 09:00 PM~12307555
> *seriously you are the lamest muthafucka on this site..... seems like you would have learned not to come at me with that weak shit..... go play with your cave troll and nappy headed kids.....
> *


Do I need to post up you ownings . You talk all that butt your ass was on the chop in more then one topic!!!!!!!!!!! I told you this shit is dead now kill it..


----------



## MRPITIFUL

FOR 187!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Dec 2 2008, 10:39 AM~12312072
> *FOR 187!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


More Chicken heads can fit in a 4 door!!!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 10:46 AM~12312135
> *More Chicken heads can fit in a 4 door!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 2 2008, 10:17 AM~12311856-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 10:36 AM~12312059
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRPITIFUL_@Dec 2 2008, 10:39 AM~12312072
> *FOR 187!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 Club , same pics , not screaming yet....


----------



## MRPITIFUL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 11:06 AM~12312280
> *Club  , same pics , not screaming yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 11:06 AM~12312280
> *Club  , same pics , not screaming yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 10:06 AM~12312280
> *Club  , same pics , not screaming yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*STILL LOOK CLEAN AND BUILT THE "CORRECT" WAY!! * :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 2 2008, 11:54 AM~12312694
> *STILL LOOK CLEAN AND BUILT THE "CORRECT" WAY!!   :biggrin:
> *


of course!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 2 2008, 01:09 PM~12313469
> *whatupdoe!!
> *


see you soon *****!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

NO doubt!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL+Dec 2 2008, 11:26 AM~12312424-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 2 2008, 11:31 AM~12312470
> *:angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Dec 2 2008, 11:54 AM~12312694
> *STILL LOOK CLEAN AND BUILT THE "CORRECT" WAY!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Can I get a copy of the lowrider rule book.. :0 Opinion that's all it is.....





> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 2 2008, 01:09 PM~12313469
> *whatupdoe!!
> *


 :uh: Go dye your gray hairs . And pluck the ones off your old ass wrinkled balls!!!!!!! I know you just sitting around getting a manicure......


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2008, 02:59 PM~12314391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 05:06 PM~12314475
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..
> *


IF IT AINT GOT A BANJO, FIDDLE, OR HARMONICA IT BORES YOU :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 05:06 PM~12314475
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..
> *


THIS IS MORE UP YOUR ALLEY

GZY7eUyUHnk&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2008, 03:18 PM~12314602
> *THIS IS MORE UP YOUR ALLEY
> 
> GZY7eUyUHnk&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 2 2008, 05:41 PM~12314873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

West craccin brothas


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 2 2008, 02:46 PM~12314942
> *West craccin brothas
> *


chillin sup folks....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Wassup fellas!


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2008, 03:18 PM~12314602
> *THIS IS MORE UP YOUR ALLEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get educated son!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 03:48 PM~12315655
> *YOU NEED TO LEARN YOUR HISTORY!!!!!!!!!! I  really do like that being I'm a son of a jazz musician and church choir director..  you don't know anything about the black snake moon ole city *****.. been inside all your life.. country air might wake up the Mandingo in your blood!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> get educated son!!!!!!!!
> *


[*THATS LIKE SAYIN COUNTRY FOLK DON'T KNOW NOTHING BOUT LOWRIDERS.. :0 OPINION ALL IT IS .....  *


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 2 2008, 05:28 PM~12316026
> *:0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Now go put some duck tape on your sac hairs............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 2 2008, 03:41 PM~12314873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 12:36 PM~12312060
> *Do I need to post up you ownings . You talk all that butt your ass was on the chop in more then one topic!!!!!!!!!!! I told you this shit is dead now kill it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch fuck you..... post up these "ownings" you are a fucking joke......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 2 2008, 08:11 PM~12317911
> *bitch fuck you..... post up these "ownings" you are a fucking joke......
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll old GREY hairs don't know anything about this shit!!!!!!!!!!  NIGHT Black people!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

kick rocks chicken little!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 09:02 PM~12316972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT SEEMED LIKE AFTER THAT MOVIE EVERY ASSHOLE WANTED A MONTE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 3 2008, 10:23 AM~12323220
> *IT SEEMED LIKE AFTER THAT MOVIE EVERY ASSHOLE WANTED A MONTE
> *


so did you!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:24 PM~12323235
> *so did you!!!!!
> *


***** I BEEN A RIDER SINCE I WAS ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 3 2008, 10:35 AM~12323344
> ****** I BEEN A RIDER SINCE I WAS ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE
> *


no you haven't!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 3 2008, 10:23 AM~12323220-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT SEEMED LIKE AFTER THAT MOVIE EVERY ASSHOLE WANTED A MONTE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they still do... And love the way they sale there 2 doors now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 3 2008, 10:24 AM~12323235
> *so did you!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 10:35 AM~12323344
> ****** I BEEN A RIDER SINCE I WAS ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I act believe that . you still dress like a 1970 tight pants wearing Compton Jery-curl having fool.. !!!!!!!! i bet your old sac hangs to your knee's you old man!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 12:45 PM~12324389
> *no you haven't!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


See above statement.........


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2008, 04:31 PM~12316052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Now go put some duck tape on your sac hairs............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi, 187 and the so Kadillac king need to start the east coast chapter of myway c.c.!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi design me a system for my '64


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi you need to sell more corn liquor to get your undies chromed!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 and Kaddy king sell those raggedy ass broughams and start over and build some real ***** Cadillacs!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## God's Son2




----------



## TRUDAWG

:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

kick ricks ******!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I stall u marks out for a couple of dayz and y'all still aint doin' anything!!

187...wheres those pics of the 64???? dont have them huh, thought so!!!!!

dbl v weenie...when ur white women gonna let u have some money to cop a rider???????????

fundi....you outta just get off layitlow all together! hoss cartwright...ten gallon tits!!!!

wheres Luigi at?

bigswanga thinks he's the shit cuz one of his systems got put in LRM this month


----------



## TRUDAWG

Yea what's the deal with Fundi's punk ass ripping fools off! Man you are just an all around good for nothing ass nicccuh! Then u wanna come hide out here in the black riderz topic. 
Unfuckinbelieveable


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2008, 06:30 PM~12327525
> *I stall u marks out for a couple of dayz and y'all still aint doin' anything!!
> 
> 187...wheres those pics of the 64???? dont have them huh, thought so!!!!!
> 
> dbl v weenie...when ur white women gonna let u have some money to cop a rider???????????
> 
> fundi....you outta just get off layitlow all together! hoss cartwright...ten gallon tits!!!!
> 
> wheres Luigi at?
> 
> bigswanga thinks he's the shit cuz one of his systems got put in LRM this month
> *


shut up ******!!!!!!!! the Young G said he's going to knock your punk ass out!!! he said stop copying his style and join a real hood car club instead of a "afraid to leave the ground soft ass car club" so go and make your rounds you fucking border jumping rent a cop!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 3 2008, 06:35 PM~12327579
> *Yea what's the deal with Fundi's punk ass ripping fools off! Man you are just an all around good for nothing ass nicccuh! Then u wanna come hide out here in the black riderz topic.
> Unfuckinbelieveable
> *


i honestly thought he was the homie and thought chuck was lyin' on dude....but i see now that he was really singin' like a bird! mark ass bust'r


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2008, 06:40 PM~12327636
> *i honestly thought he was the homie and thought chuck was lyin' on dude....but i see now that he was really singin' like a bird! mark ass bust'r
> *


x10 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 08:27 PM~12327480
> *kick ricks ******!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


kick this in your ears homie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 06:39 PM~12327622
> *shut up ******!!!!!!!!  the Young G said he's going to knock your punk ass out!!!  he said stop copying his style and join a real hood car club instead of a "afraid to leave the ground soft ass car club" so go and make your rounds you fucking border jumping rent a cop!!!!
> *


get off YG's sacc....dont speak on him or me!!!....u a "stay on tha phone type *****"...i got u figuered all out .........i'll be right back with some more...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 06:39 PM~12327622
> *shut up ******!!!!!!!!  the Young G said he's going to knock your punk ass out!!!  he said stop copying his style and join a real hood car club instead of a "afraid to leave the ground soft ass car club" so go and make your rounds you fucking border jumping rent a cop!!!!
> *



yeah i'm back...

a real hood cc huh....naw homie...i dont bang on plaques...i'm a gangster tryna be a lowrider not a lowrider tryna be a gangster...besides why your ass care anyway? u in the burbs...ol' starbuccs coffee membership card having muthafucca!!!!!!! go sip on a latte!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wherd he go...probably on the phone talking to YG....tryna instigate like a hoe!!


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 3 2008, 06:48 PM~12327045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gods Son2 whatzup.

hey Willie Hutch was kin to my family in Texas.
he came to my Grandmothers house when i was about 17 and said the he worked for Motown.

i didnt believe him at first.
then he showed he the Last Dragon soundtrack that he had worked on.

His Brother was a guy my family called Dickie.

By the way Dickie was Big Hutch 187s dad. Above the Law.

I've never tried to contact Big Hutch cause i didnt think he would believe that we were kin.


cool you tube though 

cobra
waco tx.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cobra....

who are you homie, is your real name well known? u seem to know a lot about L.A. ridin'....the things you've mentioned only those that been thru it know. much respect.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Dec 3 2008, 03:33 PM~12325974-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It feels good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 3 2008, 05:11 PM~12326720
> *fundi, 187 and the so Kadillac king need to start the east coast chapter of myway c.c.!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would . but not a club hopper..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 3 2008, 05:17 PM~12326765
> *fundi you need to sell more corn liquor to get your undies chromed!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a batch on hold right now. Law came down hard on me. got me paying high taxes and shit. I swear. can't find any dirty cheap cops any more!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 05:18 PM~12326775
> *187 and Kaddy king sell those raggedy ass broughams and start over and build some real ***** Cadillacs!!!!!!
> *


What kills me is 187 looks just like Kaddi's months ago.. And that ***** talk shit like what... The other cat has one too.. And Kaddi has a Nardi!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 187 needs to just make that turd into a donk!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 3 2008, 06:30 PM~12327525-->
> 
> 
> 
> I stall u marks out for a couple of dayz and y'all still aint doin' anything!!
> 
> 187...wheres those pics of the 64???? dont have them huh, thought so!!!!!
> 
> dbl v weenie...when ur white women gonna let u have some money to cop a rider???????????
> 
> fundi....you outta just get off layitlow all together! hoss cartwright...ten gallon tits!!!!
> 
> wheres Luigi at?
> 
> bigswanga thinks he's the shit cuz one of his systems got put in LRM this month
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I going to pull up the topic where chuck was owning your ass!!!! lets see who backed you up the whole time. Funny you coward just funny.. :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Dec 3 2008, 06:35 PM~12327579
> *Yea what's the deal with Fundi's punk ass ripping fools off! Man you are just an all around good for nothing ass nicccuh! Then u wanna come hide out here in the black riderz topic.
> Unfuckinbelieveable
> *


 Okay mister lawyer you going to be pretty bad. because he has no proof and all my shits in writing and been posted. but that all right Uncle tom. you just proved my point when I was Fundi!!!!  he's running a reverse scam. check his feed back and mine. you see nothing was said and I have tried to make good but he will not post up what he said he had.. or go to court. Also posted up my info in a coward attack on my Family.. So okay , Uncle Tom crab.. Do you and stay the fuck out of mine..  You'll be a shitty lawyer.. and I know plenty like you!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

shut the fuck up Angel you stupid wehback tamale slinger!!!!!! you fake ass convict jockey!!!!! ho you never were a gangster!!! and the only "kitchen" that accepted you was the one you washed dishes in you stupid ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 09:04 PM~12329525
> *shut the fuck up Angel you stupid wehback tamale slinger!!!!!!  you fake ass convict jockey!!!!!  ho you never were a gangster!!!  and the only "kitchen" that accepted you was the one you washed dishes in you stupid ******!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm getting to post up the thread of chuck owning his ass. check out who was the first to support him.. And then he does this shit.. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 09:04 PM~12329525
> *shut the fuck up Angel you stupid wehback tamale slinger!!!!!!  you fake ass convict jockey!!!!!  ho you never were a gangster!!!  and the only "kitchen" that accepted you was the one you washed dishes in you stupid ******!!!!!!!!
> *


aint no fake in CF unlike you claim'n wsR60's while being in a gated community 300 miles away on the eve of ur 49th bday!!!! :uh: now go tend to ur white woman!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12329901
> *I'm getting to post up the thread of chuck owning his ass. check out who was the first to support him.. And then he does this shit.. :angry:
> 
> 
> *



u werent baccing me up...u were just tryn to defend yourself cuz he called you a rat. and obviouslu u still tryna do it!


just give chuck his money back


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 09:30 PM~12329030
> *I going to pull up the topic where chuck was owning your ass!!!! lets see who backed you up the whole time. Funny you coward just funny.. :tears:
> Okay mister lawyer you going to be pretty bad. because he has no proof and all my shits in writing and been posted. but that all right Uncle tom. you just proved my point when I was Fundi!!!!   he's running a reverse scam. check his feed back and mine. you see nothing was said and I have tried to make good but he will not post up what he said he had.. or go to court. Also posted up my info in a coward attack on my Family.. So okay , Uncle Tom crab.. Do you and stay the fuck out of mine..   You'll be a shitty lawyer.. and I know plenty like you!!!!!!
> *


i dropped it and you still continue to defend yourself 



just like a guilty person would


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2008, 09:33 PM~12329916
> *aint no fake in CF unlike you claim'n wsR60's while being in a gated community 300 miles away on the eve of ur 49th bday!!!! :uh: now go tend to ur white woman!!!!!
> *


anytime your **** ass thinks you're tuff let me know and you can catch a few cool ones to the jaw you punk ass landscaping bitch!!! go back to school and get your G.E.D. you uneducated bastard!!!!! remember "A good ******* is a terrible thing to waste!"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 09:40 PM~12330018
> *anytime your **** ass thinks you're tuff let me know and you can catch a few cool ones to the jaw you punk ass landscaping bitch!!!  go back to school and get your G.E.D. you uneducated bastard!!!!!  remember "A good ******* is a terrible thing to waste!"
> *


please...u wont come off your porch u ************!!! I'll see Jesus before I'll see you. Your harder to find than waldo u old decrepit bitch!!!!!!! nobody like u thats why your ass is awol. 

stop changin names
stop lyin'
stop frontin
!!!!!!!!'


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why are white people in this thread?????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2008, 09:35 PM~12329937
> *u werent baccing me up...u were just tryn to defend yourself cuz he called you a rat. and obviouslu u still tryna do it!
> just give chuck his money back
> *


Your going to look stupid when shit gets posted in the morning..  Now we all know how you flop flop..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 10:52 PM~12330157
> *why are white people in this thread?????????
> *


your black ass is whiter then anyone in this thread or on this entire fucking board for that matter


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 09:55 PM~12330195
> *your black ass is whiter then anyone in this thread or on this entire fucking board for that matter
> *


 :uh: wow your about as funny as.............................


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 10:55 PM~12330194
> *Your going to look stupid when shit gets posted in the morning..    Now we all know how you flop flop..
> *


and we all know your a lying ass scamming snitch bitch that owns NOTHING


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2008, 09:47 PM~12330094
> *please...u wont come off your porch u ************!!! I'll see Jesus before I'll see you. Your harder to find than waldo u old decrepit bitch!!!!!!! nobody like u thats why your ass is awol.
> 
> stop changin names
> stop lyin'
> stop frontin
> !!!!!!!!'
> *


who's changing names Guadeloupe? that's your real name beandip so stop frontin'!!!!! damn fundi owns a house and you rent out a bachelor apartment and still can't pay your bills!!! go back to selling bootleg t-shirts of the month with "You can't touch this!" on the front!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12330205
> *:uh:  wow your about as funny as.............................
> *



your daughter looks



thats pretty goddamn funny


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 09:52 PM~12330157
> *why are white people in this thread?????????
> *


Doing what they been doing for 200 plus years..........


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 10:57 PM~12330212
> *who's changing names Guadeloupe?  that's your real name beandip so stop  frontin'!!!!!  damn fundi owns a house and you rent out a bachelor apartment and still can't pay your bills!!!  go back to selling bootleg t-shirts of the month with "You can't touch this!" on the front!!!!
> *


that motherfucker dont own a house :roflmao: he couldnt even afford to pay the car note on that expo


----------



## REV. chuck

julius has a cemetary in his name

REID: 0234329
OWNER1: MARRIOTT CEMETERY C/O JULIUS MARRIOTT
ADDR1: C/O JULIUS MARRIOTT
ADDR2: 6122 RILEY HILL RD
ADDR3: WENDELL NC 27591-9278
DEED BOOK:
DEED PAGE: 0000
DEED DATE: 12/31/1997
DEED ACRES: 0.12
BLDG VAL: 0
LAND VAL: 1440
BILLING CLASS: EXEMPT
DESCRIPTION: MARRIOT CEMETERY BM1997-1241
MAP NAME: 177601
PIN NUM: 1776476216
PIN EXT: 000
CITY:
TOWNSHIP: LITTLE RIVER
YEAR BUILT: 0
SALEPRICE: 0
SALEDATE:
TYPE USE:
DESIGN STYLE:
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: EXEMPT
ZONING: R-40
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 389--
ADDRESS
ST NUM: 0
ST MISC:
DIR PREFIX:
ST NAME: RILEY HILL
ST TYPE: RD 



REID: 0087615
OWNER1: MARRIOTT, ALVIN R & RUTH E
ADDR1: PO BOX 327
ADDR2: ZEBULON NC 27597-0327
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 04761
DEED PAGE: 0438
DEED DATE: 8/20/1990
DEED ACRES: 4.5
BLDG VAL: 161176
LAND VAL: 110000
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: MOCCASIN CREEK TR2
MAP NAME: 270704
PIN NUM: 2707620775
PIN EXT: 000
CITY:
TOWNSHIP: LITTLE RIVER
YEAR BUILT: 1992
SALEPRICE: 0
SALEDATE:
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Conventional
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
ZONING: R-30
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 366-00000-0029
ADDRESS
ST NUM: 3437
ST MISC:
DIR PREFIX:
ST NAME: ROSINBURG
ST TYPE: RD 


REID: 0327849
OWNER1: MARRIOTT, JAMES A &CYNTHIA A
ADDR1: 1230 HERITAGE CLUB AVE
ADDR2: WAKE FOREST NC 27587-4229
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 13255
DEED PAGE: 1072
DEED DATE: 9/26/2008
DEED ACRES: 0.1
BLDG VAL: 387264
LAND VAL: 110200
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: LO273 HERITAGE PLACE TOWNHOMES BLH BM2007-425
MAP NAME: 184004
PIN NUM: 1840816527
PIN EXT: 000
CITY: WAK
TOWNSHIP: WAKE FOREST
YEAR BUILT: 2007
SALEPRICE: 470000
SALEDATE: 9/26/2008
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Townhouse
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
ZONING: R-5
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 232--


REID: 0317218
OWNER1: MARRIOTT, DANIEL B & ERIN C
ADDR1: 8209 ROLLING GLENN DR
ADDR2: RALEIGH NC 27616-8699
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 12897
DEED PAGE: 1906
DEED DATE: 12/31/2007
DEED ACRES: 0.14
BLDG VAL: 141528
LAND VAL: 44000
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: LO124 BRAEFIELD SUB PH2&3 BM2004-781-3
MAP NAME: 174702
PIN NUM: 1747693713
PIN EXT: 000
CITY: RAL
TOWNSHIP: WAKE FOREST
YEAR BUILT: 2004
SALEPRICE: 194000
SALEDATE: 12/31/2007
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Conventional
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 330-00000-0000
RALEIGH SITE ADDRESSES 1
STREET NUM: 8209
STREET SUITE:
STREET DIR PRE:
STREET NAME: ROLLING GLENN
STREET TYPE: DR
STREET DIR SUF:
ADDRESS TYPE: Parcel
ADDRESS STATUS CODE DESCR: ACTIVE

REID: 0088566
OWNER1: MARRIOTT, JOHN D JR & ROMAIN J
ADDR1: 440 KEVIN WAY
ADDR2: CARY NC 27511-6310
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 11423
DEED PAGE: 1132
DEED DATE: 6/21/2005
DEED ACRES: 0.38
BLDG VAL: 214459
LAND VAL: 100000
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: LO228 WDS KILDARE FM SUB PHV SEKILDR
MAP NAME: 075208
PIN NUM: 0752887712
PIN EXT: 000
CITY: CAR
TOWNSHIP: CARY
YEAR BUILT: 1978
SALEPRICE: 270000
SALEDATE: 6/21/2005
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Conventional
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
ZONING: R12P
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 599--
ADDRESS
ST NUM: 440
ST MISC:
DIR PREFIX:
ST NAME: KEVIN
ST TYPE: WAY
DIR SUFFIX: 

REID: 0076393
OWNER1: MARRIOTT, TIMOTHY D & BEVERLY J
ADDR1: 607 ASHFORD ST
ADDR2: RALEIGH NC 27610-3720
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 03603
DEED PAGE: 0375
DEED DATE: 11/21/1985
DEED ACRES: 0.26
BLDG VAL: 85789
LAND VAL: 27000
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: LO11 WORTHDALE SE1
MAP NAME: 172309
PIN NUM: 1723152721
PIN EXT: 000
CITY: RAL
TOWNSHIP: RALEIGH
YEAR BUILT: 1960
SALEPRICE: 50000
SALEDATE: 6/5/1985
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Conventional
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 554--
RALEIGH SITE ADDRESSES 1
STREET NUM: 607
STREET SUITE:
STREET DIR PRE:
STREET NAME: ASHFORD
STREET TYPE: ST
STREET DIR SUF:
ADDRESS TYPE: Parcel
ADDRESS STATUS CODE DESCR: ACTIVE

REID: 0115642
OWNER1: MARRIOTT, TISHA
ADDR1: 621 MARSHBURN RD
ADDR2: WENDELL NC 27591-9308
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 11436
DEED PAGE: 1649
DEED DATE: 6/28/2005
DEED ACRES: 0.46
BLDG VAL: 69314
LAND VAL: 36000
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: PROP OF RACHEL BUNSON (BM1980-668)
MAP NAME: 178415
PIN NUM: 1784524727
PIN EXT: 000
CITY: WEN
TOWNSHIP: MARKS CREEK
YEAR BUILT: 1980
SALEPRICE: 73500
SALEDATE: 6/28/2005
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Conventional
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
ZONING: R10
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 080-00000-0193
ADDRESS
ST NUM: 621
ST MISC:
DIR PREFIX:
ST NAME: MARSHBURN
ST TYPE: RD
DIR SUFFIX:


REID: 0327126
OWNER1: MARRIOTT, WILLIAM S JR
ADDR1: 1114 LONG GATE WAY
ADDR2: APEX NC 27502-2239
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 12340
DEED PAGE: 0250
DEED DATE: 12/29/2006
DEED ACRES: 0.13
BLDG VAL: 221812
LAND VAL: 56000
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: LO235 GREEN AT SCOTTS MILL PH4C BM5-7
MAP NAME: 073108
PIN NUM: 0731881736
PIN EXT: 000
CITY: APE
TOWNSHIP: WHITE OAK
YEAR BUILT: 2006
SALEPRICE: 285000
SALEDATE: 12/29/2006
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Conventional
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
ZONING: TND
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 646--
ADDRESS
ST NUM: 1114
ST MISC:
DIR PREFIX:
ST NAME: LONG GATE
ST TYPE: WAY
DIR SUFFIX:

..Property Owner
MARRIOTT, ALVIN &RUTH

Owner's Mailing Address
PO BOX 327
ZEBULON NC 27597-0327

Property Location Address
3433 BROUGHTON RD
WENDELL NC 27591-9103

Administratve Data
Old Map #
361-00000-0021
Map/Scale
1777 03
VCS
09WC900
City
Fire District
23
Township
LITTLE RIVER
Land Class
R-<10-HS
ETJ
WC
Spec Dist(s)
Zoning
R-40W
History ID 1
History ID 2
Acreage
7.20
Permit Date
3/16/2005
Permit #
0000052379

Transfer Information

Deed Date
7/15/2005
Book & Page
11468 0077
Revenue Stamps
Pkg Sale Date
Pkg Sale Price
Land Sale Date
Land Sale Price


Improvement Summary

Total Units
1
Recycle Units
1
Apt/SC Sqft
Heated Area
2,280

Assessed Value

Land Value Assessed
$164,000
Bldg. Value Assessed
$201,210


Tax Relief

Land Use Value
Use Value Deferment
Historic Deferment
Total Deferred Value


Use/Hist/Tax Relief Assessed
Total Value Assessed
$365,210


ruth marriot

6200 Riley Hill Rd
Wendell, NC 27591

919) 365-9788


Property Owner
JORDAN, JAMES F & FRANCES P

Owner's Mailing Address
8015 CREEDMOOR RD STE 201
RALEIGH NC 27613-4397

Property Location Address
6200 RILEY HILL RD
WENDELL NC 27591-9280

Administratve Data
Old Map #
389-00000-0058
Map/Scale
1776 02
VCS
10WC900
City
Fire District
23
Township
MARKS CREEK
Land Class
R-<10-HS
ETJ
WC
Spec Dist(s)
Zoning
R-40
History ID 1
History ID 2
Acreage
4.80
Permit Date
Permit #

Transfer Information

Deed Date
11/22/1991
Book & Page
05038 0675
Revenue Stamps
96.00
Pkg Sale Date
11/22/1991
Pkg Sale Price
$48,000
Land Sale Date
Land Sale Price


Improvement Summary

Total Units
1
Recycle Units
1
Apt/SC Sqft
Heated Area
1,349

Assessed Value

Land Value Assessed
$71,800
Bldg. Value Assessed
$30,097


Tax Relief

Land Use Value
Use Value Deferment
Historic Deferment
Total Deferred Value


Use/Hist/Tax Relief Assessed
Total Value Assessed
$101,897

Julius A Marriott (919) 365-8097 6122 Riley Hill Rd,Wendell, NC 27591


Property Owner
MARRIOTT, JULIUS

Owner's Mailing Address
6122 RILEY HILL RD
WENDELL NC 27591-9278

Property Location Address
6122 RILEY HILL RD
WENDELL NC 27591-9278

Administratve Data
Old Map #
389-00000-0056
Map/Scale
1776 01
VCS
10WC900
City
Fire District
23
Township
MARKS CREEK
Land Class
MFG HOME
ETJ
WC
Spec Dist(s)
Zoning
R-40
History ID 1
History ID 2
Acreage
3.14
Permit Date
5/5/1995
Permit #
0000952753

Transfer Information

Deed Date
1/1/1977
Book & Page
02483 0471
Revenue Stamps
Pkg Sale Date
Pkg Sale Price
Land Sale Date
Land Sale Price


Improvement Summary

Total Units
0
Recycle Units
0
Apt/SC Sqft
Heated Area

Assessed Value

Land Value Assessed
$92,800
Bldg. Value Assessed


Tax Relief
$25,000

Land Use Value
Use Value Deferment
Historic Deferment
Total Deferred Value


Use/Hist/Tax Relief Assessed
$67,800
Total Value Assessed
$92,800


REID: 0297435
OWNER1: MARRIOT, PHILIP M & BARBARA J
ADDR1: 1212 TURNER MEADOW DR
ADDR2: RALEIGH NC 27603-7970
ADDR3:
DEED BOOK: 10986
DEED PAGE: 0970
DEED DATE: 8/26/2004
DEED ACRES: 0.57
BLDG VAL: 274158
LAND VAL: 68000
BILLING CLASS: INDIVIDUAL
DESCRIPTION: LO47 TURNER DOWNS SUB BM2002-477
MAP NAME: 069804
PIN NUM: 0698608791
PIN EXT: 000
CITY:
TOWNSHIP: PANTHER BRANCH
YEAR BUILT: 2004
SALEPRICE: 285000
SALEDATE: 8/26/2004
TYPE USE: Single Family
DESIGN STYLE: Conventional
UNITS: 0
LAND CLASS: RESIDENCE-< 10 ACRES-HOME SITE
ZONING: R-30
OLD PARCEL NUMBER: 806-00000-0000
ADDRESS
ST NUM: 1212
ST MISC:
DIR PREFIX:
ST NAME: TURNER MEADOW
ST TYPE: DR
DIR SUFFIX:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 09:58 PM~12330227
> *that motherfucker dont own a house  :roflmao:  he couldnt even afford to pay the car note on that expo
> *


 :0 

sound like a KKK member.. Just say ****** now. I dare you ******....  Got to love haters.............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 09:55 PM~12330195
> *your black ass is whiter then anyone in this thread or on this entire fucking board for that matter
> *


white inbred trash please!!!!! you're a honky version of CF!!!! if you come out here in july you and Guadeloupe can try to take me on in the ring!!! go check back into rehab cracker!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2008, 11:01 PM~12330259
> *white inbred trash please!!!!!  you're a honky version of CF!!!!  if you come out here in july you and Guadeloupe can try to take me on in the ring!!!  go check back into rehab cracker!!!!
> *



yeah like your gonna come out here and buy an indoor soccer ring



liars stick together thats why you and fundi are so cute together


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 11:01 PM~12330256
> *:0
> 
> sound like a KKK member.. Just say ****** now. I dare you ******....   Got to love haters.............
> *


even a ****** is a step above your ass





now what bitch? i said you doing something or?


----------



## REV. chuck

Name: ROBERT L MARRIOTT
Date of Birth: 08/06/1976
Age: 32
SSN: 578-82-5761 = issued in District of Columbia

+ these are all his prevous addys====by month and years

3433 BROUGHTON RD, WENDELL NC 27591-9103, WAKE COUNTY (Oct 2005 - Nov 2008)

35 NELLIE LN, ZEBULON NC 27597-6004, CATAWBA COUNTY (Apr 2001 - Aug 2006)

500 MARBLE ST, RALEIGH NC 27603-2824, WAKE COUNTY (Sep 1999 - Oct 2000)

PO BOX 327, ZEBULON NC 27597-0327, WAKE COUNTY (Aug 1997 - Jan 1999)

3334 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7877, WAKE COUNTY (Nov 1995 - Jan 1997)

PO BOX 107, ZEBULON NC 27597-0107, WAKE COUNTY

PO BOX 93, ZEBULON NC 27597-0093, WAKE COUNTY

3337 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7878, WAKE COUNTY

3437 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7880, WAKE COUNTYPhone at address: 919-269-8482 - EST MARRIOTT ALVIN

========================
his wife i think he used her ss# also


CYNTHIA FRENCH
CYNTHIA D MARRIOTT
CYNTHIA D SWANSON
Gender: Female
3433 BROUGHTON RD
WENDELL NC 27591-9103
Feb 06 - Nov 08


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 10:03 PM~12330283
> *even a  ******  is a step above your ass
> now what bitch?  i said  you doing something or?
> *


Funny how you post my sister , uncle , and parent info.. but will not call them to collect money or ask.. Make sure yo have proof. My sister a hatefull child..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 11:06 PM~12330323
> *Funny how you post my sister , uncle , and parent info.. but will not call them to collect money or ask..  Make sure yo have proof. My sister a hatefull child..
> *



shut the fuck up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 10:06 PM~12330316
> *Name: ROBERT L MARRIOTT
> Date of Birth: 08/06/1976
> Age: 32
> SSN: 578-82-5761 = issued in District of Columbia
> 
> + these are all his prevous addys====by month and years
> 
> 3433 BROUGHTON RD, WENDELL NC 27591-9103, WAKE COUNTY (Oct 2005 - Nov 2008)
> 
> 35 NELLIE LN, ZEBULON NC 27597-6004, CATAWBA COUNTY (Apr 2001 - Aug 2006)
> 
> 500 MARBLE ST, RALEIGH NC 27603-2824, WAKE COUNTY (Sep 1999 - Oct 2000)
> 
> PO BOX 327, ZEBULON NC 27597-0327, WAKE COUNTY (Aug 1997 - Jan 1999)
> 
> 3334 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7877, WAKE COUNTY (Nov 1995 - Jan 1997)
> 
> PO BOX 107, ZEBULON NC 27597-0107, WAKE COUNTY
> 
> PO BOX 93, ZEBULON NC 27597-0093, WAKE COUNTY
> 
> 3337 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7878, WAKE COUNTY
> 
> 3437 ROSINBURG RD, ZEBULON NC 27597-7880, WAKE COUNTYPhone at address: 919-269-8482 - EST MARRIOTT ALVIN
> 
> ========================
> his wife i think he used her ss# also
> CYNTHIA FRENCH
> CYNTHIA D MARRIOTT
> CYNTHIA D SWANSON
> Gender: Female
> 3433 BROUGHTON RD
> WENDELL NC 27591-9103
> Feb 06 - Nov 08
> *


Silly cracker take a look. the last one is my parents dumb ass . you just owned your self!!!!!!!!!!!! they got a PO box and we all stay out in the country you proved nothing. I only had 3 addi's. so I guess your the lier cracker..


----------



## REV. chuck

i proved you own NOTHING 


:roflmao:


why would i wanna call your family im sure theyr sick of your leeching worthless ass too 


the fuck i wanna bother them for? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 10:07 PM~12330331
> *shut the fuck up
> *


stretch hankie stretch !!!!......See how you clam up and post shit that has nothing to do with what you talking... . And you just proved I'm not lien.. silly ass cracker.. I never said I was rich but i will say we own land. and you just proved it stupid... check my info on the other info you posted. you see Black people are generally smarter then trailer trash from Ill.. so get this. go fuck your self and leave these brother's alone. take that fat mother fucker CF with you too..  


Ignores back on. I proved my case. I don't own this fool shit!!! He still has not posted proof i stole from him. Like i said he made up a reverse scam.. cry wolf bitch you get burned...


----------



## DJLATIN

This was a nice black folk topic up until Fundi's niggerism came out in the open. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *REV. chuck
> Post Today, 10:07 PM
> a 4real *******
> *****
> 
> Group: Members
> Posts: 3,340
> 
> You have chosen to ignore REV. chuck. View this post · Un-ignore REV. chuck*


 

If I was closer Scotty you could just have my Donut check direct deposit into your shop.... !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 11:16 PM~12330420
> *stretch hankie stretch !!!!......See how you clam up and post shit that has nothing to do with what you talking... .  And you just proved I'm not lien.. silly ass cracker.. I never said I was rich but i will say we own land. and you just proved it stupid... check my info on the other info you posted. you see Black people are generally smarter then trailer trash from Ill.. so get this. go fuck your self and leave these brother's alone. take that fat mother fucker CF with you too..
> Ignores back on. I proved my case. I don't own this fool shit!!! He still has not posted proof i stole from him. Like i said he made up a reverse scam.. cry wolf bitch you get burned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



see how this shit could have been dropped but you cant let it go cause your fucking guilty as fuck 


noone wants you i bet everytime your fat man tittied ass walks out of your bedroom your parents sigh and wish death upon you 


your a worthless cop calling bitch ass scammer your kids should have been aborted with parents like you better no chance then the chance they get with your fucked up worthless drain on society ass


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 11:20 PM~12330467
> *If I was closer Scotty you could just have my Donut check direct deposit into your shop.... !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SHIT GETS TO HOT HE IGNORES ME




BITCH AINT GOT NO JOB


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 4 2008, 12:21 AM~12330475
> *see how this shit could have been dropped but you cant let it go  cause your fucking guilty as fuck
> noone wants you  i bet everytime your fat man tittied ass walks out of your bedroom your parents sigh and wish death upon you
> your a worthless cop calling bitch ass scammer  your kids should have been aborted with parents like you  better no chance then the chance they get with your fucked up worthless drain on society ass
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn! lmao!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 3 2008, 10:16 PM~12330426-->
> 
> 
> 
> This was a nice black folk topic up until Fundi's niggerism came out in the open.   :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail please get the hell on.. check again I did not post up shit. I did not start shit. Go back to OT.. Grown folks talking not 45yr dj wana beeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 10:18 PM~12330440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your only like 3 moths behind!!!!!!! Scotty / 187 pure already busted our balls about them socks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So you fail............... FYI. I love my socks. they say SDZ Bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2008, 12:23 AM~12330507
> *Fail please get the hell on.. check again I did not post up shit. I did not start shit. Go back to OT.. Grown folks talking not 45yr dj wana beeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
> Your only like  3 moths behind!!!!!!! Scotty / 187 pure already busted our balls about them socks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So you fail............... FYI. I love my socks. they say SDZ Bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Grown folks? A grown folk doesn't rip off people who expect something in return for their money. You had to make excuses about shipping got too expensive, so you couldn't ship the items. How about you learn how to do business the right way instead of being a ****** about it.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 11:22 PM~12330492
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn! lmao!!
> *


for real you seen them ugly ass chimpanzee kids of his 


thats proof enough theres no god right there i seen a special on aids infected africans on discovery one day and them motherfuckers looked better then those 2 waste of sperm


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 4 2008, 12:26 AM~12330525
> *for real you seen them ugly ass chimpanzee kids of his
> thats proof enough theres no god right there  i seen a special on aids infected africans on discovery one day  and them motherfuckers looked better then those 2 waste of sperm
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 11:28 PM~12330552
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looking like someone scooped two turds out of a rest stop toliet and fed em growth hormones


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 11:40 PM~12330675
> *case proven.
> *


thought i was on ignore



MORE LIES CASE PROVEN


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12330256
> *:0
> 
> sound like a KKK member.. Just say ****** now. I dare you ******....   Got to love haters.............
> *


why do you have to twist the story you burned the man out of 150 dollars.and you burned another man for a couple of rims.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 10:06 PM~12330323
> *Funny how you post my sister , uncle , and parent info.. but will not call them to collect money or ask..  Make sure yo have proof. My sister a hatefull child..
> *


why should he ask your family to pay for your debt your a grown ass women


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by candimann+Dec 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12329901-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting to post up the thread of chuck owning his ass. check out who was the first to support him.. And then he does this shit.. :angry:
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 3 2008, 09:35 PM~12329937
> *u werent baccing me up...u were just tryn to defend yourself cuz he called you a rat. and obviouslu u still tryna do it!
> just give chuck his money back
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 05:01 PM~12060703
> *Do you even have a car.. :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 05:07 PM~12060764
> *I'm just saying yo know the man works and is building why call him out. We all know you got a mudder and a hearse..
> No. he has a garage of parts though.. or pics at least..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 4 2008, 05:17 PM~12060864
> *You guys are worse then my club with secrets and bladdows in the spring!!!!!!!! Fools go into hiding during the winter. But he posted some pics up before and we talk.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 seee how you flopped around I ll post the whole thread and you try to prove your case. glad i had your back when he came after you..  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=440002&hl=

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

My Webpahttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391967&hl=ge

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=340710&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=340711&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=294229&hl=

:0 
nothing on the dates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2008, 08:30 PM~12329030
> *
> Okay mister lawyer you going to be pretty bad. because he has no proof and all my shits in writing and been posted. but that all right Uncle tom. you just proved my point when I was Fundi!!!!   he's running a reverse scam. check his feed back and mine. you see nothing was said and I have tried to make good but he will not post up what he said he had.. or go to court. Also posted up my info in a coward attack on my Family.. So okay , Uncle Tom crab.. Do you and stay the fuck out of mine..   You'll be a shitty lawyer.. and I know plenty like you!!!!!!
> *


don't get excited, I haven't taken you off ignore!.............But first of all, Fuck Chuck, and Fuck U Too! I could care less about that bullshit you two peas in a pod got going on. You lay down with dogs and you gonnna get fleas. 
I'm talking scamming the homie Landu with that rim bullshit, that's where your credibility took a left turn.
I honestly do believe in 2nd chances for everyone, and after the racist bullshit you've been spewing, trying to destroy our topic, and all the over-all non-sense that comes out of your mouth. It seemed like the homies in here were still willing to give you a pass, and accept you for who you are with all your short-comings. But damn even WE can't protect you, from yourself.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 4 2008, 06:51 AM~12332432
> *don't get excited, I haven't taken you off ignore!.............But first of all, Fuck Chuck, and Fuck U Too! I could care less about that bullshit you two peas in a pod got going on. You lay down with dogs and you gonnna get fleas.
> I'm talking scamming the homie Landu with that rim bullshit, that's where your credibility took a left turn.
> I honestly do believe in 2nd chances for everyone, and after the racist bullshit you've been spewing, trying to destroy our topic, and all the over-all non-sense that comes out of your mouth. It seemed like the homies in here were still willing to give you a pass, and accept you for who you are with all your short-comings. But damn even WE can't protect you, from yourself.
> *


My Webpahttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391967&hl=ge

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=340710&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=340711&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=294229&hl=

:0 

STUDY SOME MORE YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHITS ALMOST 2YRS OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

on a real note 187 pure started this topic to honor the og black ridaz and did a good job. he doesnt need all this bullshit in here lets keep the bullshit in off topic.we all know fungass is a lier and we cought him in all his lies.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 4 2008, 07:15 AM~12332524
> *on a real note 187 pure started this topic to honor the og black ridaz and did a good job. he doesnt need all this bullshit in here lets keep the bullshit in off topic.we all know fungass is a lier and we cought him in all his lies.
> *


<span style=\'colorurple\'> SO WHY DID YOU POST YOUR 2 UNWANTED CENT THEN. :uh: ... 

SO FAR YOU BACKED A PERSON THAT HAS NOT DONE ANYTHING BUT BE A COWARD HENCE MAKES YOU ONE TOO.. THAT'S A REAL BLACK RYDER!!! NEVER BACK DOWN.. I KNOW I'M RIGHT AND DID NOTHING WRONG AND ARE NOT GOING TO BACK DOWN SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


NO COMMENT CREW OR YOU STILL ON THE COWARD TIP!!!!!!!!!!


187... SORRY BUT ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GO BACK AND SEE WHO POSTED WHAT. I'M NOT BACKING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!1


TRU ..YOU STRIKE ME AS ONE THOSE BLACKS THAT DRIVE AROUND IN A 300 THINKING YOUR SHIT DON'T STINK.. BUT LIKE CREN SAID. YOU WON'T BE A GOOD ATTERNY WITH THAT ATTITUDE... JUST A ABULANCE CHASER... I WOPULD RATHER HAVE SOME ONE OPEN UP THEY MOUTH WITH FACTS INSTEAD OF WHOLE TIPS AND LIES FROM A OUTSIDER AT THAT!!!!!!!! FYI I POSTED UP MY DEFENSE PLEA AND YOU SEE WHO TURNED AND RAN WITH NO PROOF IN BOTH CASE'S...



SCOTTY . YOUR STILL A ASS....

























BUT YOU CAN BUILD A MOTHAFUCKING LOWRIDER SO I HAVE TO RESPECT THAT AND TAKE YOUR VERBALL AND PHONE CONFERANCE LASHINGS TO HEART. I'LL BE OUT THERE SO YOU CAN GET THE SANDLE KICK ON..I'M YOUNG AND OUT EAST.... I'LL GET TO THE POINT WHERE I CAN CHILL IN MY SANDLES IN STEAD OR RUNNING IN NEW NIKES.. ( OLD SAYING FOR YOUNGER BUCKS) OLD MEN CHILL RATHER THEN RUN...  















</span>

And that's Robert talking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2008, 10:09 AM~12333773
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'> SO WHY DID YOU POST YOUR 2 UNWANTED CENT THEN.  :uh: ...
> 
> SO FAR YOU BACKED A PERSON THAT HAS NOT DONE ANYTHING BUT BE A COWARD HENCE MAKES YOU ONE TOO.. THAT'S A REAL BLACK RYDER!!! NEVER BACK DOWN.. I KNOW I'M RIGHT AND DID NOTHING WRONG AND ARE NOT GOING TO BACK DOWN SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NO COMMENT CREW OR YOU STILL ON THE COWARD TIP!!!!!!!!!!
> 187... SORRY BUT ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GO BACK AND SEE WHO POSTED WHAT. I'M NOT BACKING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!1
> TRU ..YOU STRIKE ME AS ONE THOSE BLACKS THAT DRIVE AROUND IN A 300 THINKING YOUR SHIT DON'T STINK.. BUT LIKE CREN SAID. YOU WON'T BE A GOOD ATTERNY WITH THAT ATTITUDE... JUST A ABULANCE CHASER... I WOPULD RATHER HAVE SOME ONE OPEN UP THEY MOUTH WITH FACTS INSTEAD OF WHOLE TIPS AND LIES FROM A OUTSIDER AT THAT!!!!!!!! FYI I POSTED UP MY DEFENSE PLEA AND YOU SEE WHO TURNED AND RAN WITH NO PROOF IN BOTH CASE'S...
> SCOTTY . YOUR STILL A ASS....
> BUT YOU CAN BUILD A MOTHAFUCKING LOWRIDER SO I HAVE TO RESPECT THAT AND TAKE YOUR VERBALL AND PHONE CONFERANCE LASHINGS TO HEART. I'LL BE OUT THERE SO YOU CAN GET THE SANDLE KICK ON..I'M YOUNG AND OUT EAST.... I'LL GET TO THE POINT WHERE I CAN CHILL IN MY SANDLES IN STEAD OR RUNNING IN NEW NIKES.. ( OLD SAYING FOR YOUNGER BUCKS) OLD MEN CHILL RATHER THEN RUN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>
> 
> And that's Robert talking!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


would you just kill yourself allready and stop messing up the topic.you talk to much bullshit and as for you talkin shit on trudawg trudawg he has contribute possitive things in this topic and is doing big things and speaks the truth about your worthlessness


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 4 2008, 10:21 AM~12333899
> *would you just kill yourself allready and stop messing up the topic.you talk to much bullshit and as for you talkin shit on trudawg trudawg he has contribute possitive things in this topic and is doing big things and speaks the truth about your worthlessness
> *


And you ain't done shit..... real talk!!!!!!!  I must be getting to you . keep supporting that thief and liar . I'm pretty sure when he goes down he grabbing all you guys with him...you know how they do. i bet he won't do time.. :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

For the last time, and I will not speak on this shit again, because arguing with an ignorant person is ignorant in and of itself!
I'm talking about the homie Landu!, that's it, if I'm wrong, and you didn't bullshit him the transaction then I take it back. Other than that, why are you bringing this bullshit into OUR backyard? You're barely fucking welcome here your damn self, then we gotta put up with this back and forth shit between you and your racist mentor.
On the real...........keep this shit out of here!



lol, this niccuh said driving a 300 (chrysler) LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: Did you mean 500, cuz that's what I roll, and my shit stinks trust me I just took one.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 4 2008, 10:45 AM~12334086
> *For the last time, and I will not speak on this shit again, because arguing with an ignorant person is ignorant in and of itself!
> I'm talking about the homie Landu!, that's it, if I'm wrong, and you didn't bullshit him the transaction then I take it back. Other than that, why are you bringing this bullshit into OUR backyard? You're barely fucking welcome here your damn self, then we gotta put up with this back and forth shit between you and your racist mentor.
> On the real...........keep this shit out of here!
> *


I posted up the info to state my case for the last time!!!! you are wrong..  receipt included .


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2008, 10:36 AM~12334013
> *And you ain't done shit..... real talk!!!!!!!   I must be getting to you . keep supporting that thief and liar . I'm pretty sure when he goes down he grabbing all you guys with him...you know how they do. i bet he won't do time.. :0
> *


you havent gotten to me your just an ingnorant peace of shit and once again i dont support you on your theithing or lieing.ive done more in a day in lowriding,racing,or stereo work then you have done in your life time.get a real job not your imaginary 50,000 a year job at dunkin doughnuts and my people from wendell went to dunkin doughnuts and ask for you and they never heard of you.so try another lie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 4 2008, 11:03 AM~12334258
> *you havent gotten to me your just an ingnorant peace of shit and once again i dont support you on your theithing or lieing.ive done more in a day in lowriding,racing,or stereo work then you have done in your life time.get a real job not your imaginary 50,000 a year job at dunkin doughnuts and my people from wendell went to dunkin doughnuts and ask for you and they never heard of you.so try another lie
> *


 :0 Wendell has a DD I did not know. sounds like some one is telling a lie....... :0 :0 

i only responded to keep this exact words!!!!!!!!! check your feed back ... :0 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 4 2008, 10:45 AM~12334086
> *For the last time, and I will not speak on this shit again, because arguing with an ignorant person is ignorant in and of itself!
> I'm talking about the homie Landu!, that's it, if I'm wrong, and you didn't bullshit him the transaction then I take it back. Other than that, why are you bringing this bullshit into OUR backyard? You're barely fucking welcome here your damn self, then we gotta put up with this back and forth shit between you and your racist mentor.
> On the real...........keep this shit out of here!
> lol, this niccuh said driving a 300 (chrysler) LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: Did you mean 500, cuz that's what I roll, and my shit stinks trust me I just took one.
> *


tru tell me this ass clown fungass is for real.he thinks he has a hopper and that peace of shit roadmaster couldnt hop higher then i bag of chips.then his other big build his expo. which looked like he ate a box of fruitloops and got sick all over his car.this fool is a joke.once again 187 sorry for the bullshit in your topic


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2008, 11:10 AM~12334327
> *:0  Wendell has a DD I did not know. sounds like some one is telling a lie....... :0  :0
> 
> i only responded to keep this exact words!!!!!!!!! check your feed back ... :0  :0
> *


oh am i lieing ill have him send me some pics and ill post them and catch you in another lie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 4 2008, 11:13 AM~12334356
> *oh am i lieing ill have him send me some pics and ill post them and catch you in another lie
> *


Please do!!!!!!!!!!! catch me in a lie..... and who said i was going to hop.. keep stretching boy. but post up the DD I work at... Wendell so big. witch one was it by the way.. 










:0 some one just got they ass served!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## chevy_boy

* SOME OF YA'LL YOUNG MOTHAFUCKAS DO KNOW HOW TO FUCK UP A TOPIC REAL QUICK HUH!!!
I GUESS YA'LL FORGOT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT LOWRIDING AND WHAT "BLACK PEOPLE" THAT HAS CONTRIBUTED TO THIS LIFESTLYE. BY YOU FUCKAS COMING IN HERE WITH THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT WHO'S SCAMMING WHO TAKE THAT SHIT ELSEWHERE!!!!! AND YOU WONDER WHY PEOPLE CAN'T HAVE GOOD SHIT IS BECAUSE YA'LL MOTHAFUCKAS FUCK SHIT UP FOR YOURSELVES. SETTLE THE SHIT LIKE GROWN FUCKIN MEN AND GET THE FUCK ON!!!! *


*187 YOU SHOULD CLOSE THIS THREAD CAUSE NOW THE SHIT IS WORTHLESS!!!! CLEANING IT UP WONT MEAN SHIT IT WILL BE THE SAME SHIT JUST A DIFFERENT DAY..... :angry: *

*I'LL SEE YA'LL ON THE 1ST.......  *


----------



## 187PURE

MAAAAAN I ALMOST GOT INTO A FIGHT AT THE SPEAK-EASY THIS MORNING. THIS ***** HIGH ON COKE KEPT TALKIN MY MUTHAFUCKIN EAR OFF.. ON SOME PARYNOID SHIT. "YO WHO THAT WAVING OVER THERE ON THE PORCH?" I'M LIKE ***** THAT'S THE AMERICAN FLAG WAVING. "YO IT LOOK LIKE THAT ***** LOADING UP THE CLIP IN HIS CRIB". I SAID ***** THAT'S A OLD MAN HANGING UP CHRISTMAS LIGHTS. "WHAT SHOULD I DO WHEN THEY COME FOR ME? I THINK THESE ****** GON' LIGHT MY ASS UP." I SAID ***** WHEN THEY COME AND TAKE YOU OUT, MAKE SURE YOU TAKE SOMEBODY WITH YOU. THEN I TRIED TO GO BAKC IN HOUSE BUT THE DOOR WAS LOKCED. HE LIKE "SEE, WHY THEY LOKC ME OUT? I THINK THEY TRYING TO GET ME :uh: THE ***** WAS SAYING ALL TYPES OF SHIT. "WHY THE BITCH POUR MY DRINK SLOW LIKE THAT? DRINK SOME FIRST.." I'M LIKE NAW THAT'S YOUR DRINK.. YOU DRINK YOUR OWN PROBLEMS. SO ANYWAY I'M TRYING TO GO BAKC IN THE SPEAK-EASY ANY HE KEPT PULLING MY ARM TO TALK SOME MORE. I STRAIGHT SNAPPED!! THEY HAD TO PULL ME. I FUKCED AROUND AND GOT ME 3 SHOTS OF MADD DOGG JUBELEE AND WENT THE FUKC TO WORK


----------



## TRUDAWG

This ****** said 3 shots of Mad-Dogg lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 3 2008, 10:02 PM~12330268
> *yeah like your gonna come out here and buy an indoor soccer ring
> liars stick together  thats why you and fundi are so cute together
> *


indoor soccer!!!!!!!!! what the fuck you talking about cracker?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2008, 10:09 AM~12333773
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'> SO WHY DID YOU POST YOUR 2 UNWANTED CENT THEN.  :uh: ...
> 
> SO FAR YOU BACKED A PERSON THAT HAS NOT DONE ANYTHING BUT BE A COWARD HENCE MAKES YOU ONE TOO.. THAT'S A REAL BLACK RYDER!!! NEVER BACK DOWN.. I KNOW I'M RIGHT AND DID NOTHING WRONG AND ARE NOT GOING TO BACK DOWN SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NO COMMENT CREW OR YOU STILL ON THE COWARD TIP!!!!!!!!!!
> 187... SORRY BUT ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GO BACK AND SEE WHO POSTED WHAT. I'M NOT BACKING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!1
> TRU ..YOU STRIKE ME AS ONE THOSE BLACKS THAT DRIVE AROUND IN A 300 THINKING YOUR SHIT DON'T STINK.. BUT LIKE CREN SAID. YOU WON'T BE A GOOD ATTERNY WITH THAT ATTITUDE... JUST A ABULANCE CHASER... I WOPULD RATHER HAVE SOME ONE OPEN UP THEY MOUTH WITH FACTS INSTEAD OF WHOLE TIPS AND LIES FROM A OUTSIDER AT THAT!!!!!!!! FYI I POSTED UP MY DEFENSE PLEA AND YOU SEE WHO TURNED AND RAN WITH NO PROOF IN BOTH CASE'S...
> SCOTTY . YOUR STILL A ASS....
> BUT YOU CAN BUILD A MOTHAFUCKING LOWRIDER SO I HAVE TO RESPECT THAT AND TAKE YOUR VERBALL AND PHONE CONFERANCE LASHINGS TO HEART. I'LL BE OUT THERE SO YOU CAN GET THE SANDLE KICK ON..I'M YOUNG AND OUT EAST.... I'LL GET TO THE POINT WHERE I CAN CHILL IN MY SANDLES IN STEAD OR RUNNING IN NEW NIKES.. ( OLD SAYING FOR YOUNGER BUCKS) OLD MEN CHILL RATHER THEN RUN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>
> 
> And that's Robert talking!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


why am I an ass? I did nothing wrong!!!


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12328201
> *cobra....
> 
> who are you homie, is your real name well known? u seem to know a lot about L.A. ridin'....the things you've mentioned only those that been thru it know. much respect.
> *



crenshaw thanks.

i dont know if i that known but people may remember me.

i got into this and was blessed to meet some old school cool people in the game.

Gary May, Stanley Stanton, Magoo - do yall remember him.
All the guys from Reds. I met Jr. owner of Lethal Weapon (remember that car?)

i talked to ernest house and met Jerry Herring. (cool dude) he put me down with videos and young hogg stuff vol 1-4. wish i could find them.

Im from texas but got into this way before it became trendy.

got my car cut by an bad installer and then sat out to learn myself.

in the early 90's i became a hopping judge for lowrider mag and it was on from there.

opened a shop in 92 closed in 98 and got out in 99 and im just getting back in.

im on the history of lowridin VHS and been in lowrider about 5 times. and in street customs as a stick judge or screwin with cars.


but thing have changed- hope it get better soon.

i see alot of people claiming to be the best. it must be 40 first places out there now.

yes i was kin to willie hutch and dickie. 
i think 187 (hutch) was really born in dallas.

his dad had one arm that was off-- so when people say i may be lying do the research i have no reason to make this up.

but now i just run 3 martial arts school to keep kids out of trouble.

IM me for the website and check out my radio show. talk show for parenting.

we got to live for our kids. they're all we really exist for.

peace.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 4 2008, 02:09 PM~12334826
> *This ****** said 3 shots of Mad-Dogg lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


KEEPS THE DEMONS AWAY :ugh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 4 2008, 01:26 PM~12334474
> * SOME OF YA'LL YOUNG MOTHAFUCKAS DO KNOW HOW TO FUCK UP A TOPIC REAL QUICK HUH!!!
> I GUESS YA'LL FORGOT THIS TOPIC WAS ABOUT LOWRIDING AND WHAT "BLACK PEOPLE" THAT HAS CONTRIBUTED TO THIS LIFESTLYE. BY YOU FUCKAS COMING IN HERE WITH THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT WHO'S SCAMMING WHO TAKE THAT SHIT ELSEWHERE!!!!! AND YOU WONDER WHY PEOPLE CAN'T HAVE GOOD SHIT IS BECAUSE YA'LL MOTHAFUCKAS FUCK SHIT UP FOR YOURSELVES.  SETTLE THE SHIT LIKE GROWN FUCKIN MEN AND GET THE FUCK ON!!!!
> 187 YOU SHOULD CLOSE THIS THREAD CAUSE NOW THE SHIT IS WORTHLESS!!!! CLEANING IT UP WONT MEAN SHIT IT WILL BE THE SAME SHIT JUST A DIFFERENT DAY.....  :angry:
> 
> I'LL SEE YA'LL ON THE 1ST.......
> *


REAL RAP :yessad:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 4 2008, 12:47 PM~12335145
> *crenshaw thanks.
> 
> i dont know if i that known but people may remember me.
> 
> i got into this and was blessed to meet some old school cool people in the game.
> 
> Gary May, Stanley Stanton, Magoo - do yall remember him.
> All the guys from Reds.  I met Jr.  owner of Lethal Weapon (remember that car?)
> 
> i talked to ernest house and met Jerry Herring.  (cool dude) he put me down with videos and young hogg stuff vol 1-4.  wish i could find them.
> 
> Im from texas but got into this way before it became trendy.
> 
> got my car cut by an bad installer and then sat out to learn myself.
> 
> in the early 90's i became a hopping judge for lowrider mag and it was on from there.
> 
> opened a shop in 92 closed in 98 and got out in 99 and im just getting back in.
> 
> im on the history of lowridin VHS and been in lowrider about 5 times. and in street customs as a stick judge or screwin with cars.
> but thing have changed- hope it get better soon.
> 
> i see alot of people claiming to be the best.  it must be 40 first places out there now.
> 
> yes i was kin to willie hutch and dickie.
> i think 187 (hutch) was really born in dallas.
> 
> his dad had one arm that was off-- so when people say i may be lying do the research i have no reason to make this up.
> 
> but now i just run 3 martial arts school to keep kids out of trouble.
> 
> IM me for the website and check out my radio show.  talk show for parenting.
> 
> we got to live for our kids.  they're all we really exist for.
> 
> peace.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 4 2008, 02:47 PM~12335145
> *crenshaw thanks.
> 
> i dont know if i that known but people may remember me.
> 
> i got into this and was blessed to meet some old school cool people in the game.
> 
> Gary May, Stanley Stanton, Magoo - do yall remember him.
> All the guys from Reds.  I met Jr.  owner of Lethal Weapon (remember that car?)
> 
> i talked to ernest house and met Jerry Herring.  (cool dude) he put me down with videos and young hogg stuff vol 1-4.  wish i could find them.
> 
> Im from texas but got into this way before it became trendy.
> 
> got my car cut by an bad installer and then sat out to learn myself.
> 
> in the early 90's i became a hopping judge for lowrider mag and it was on from there.
> 
> opened a shop in 92 closed in 98 and got out in 99 and im just getting back in.
> 
> im on the history of lowridin VHS and been in lowrider about 5 times. and in street customs as a stick judge or screwin with cars.
> but thing have changed- hope it get better soon.
> 
> i see alot of people claiming to be the best.  it must be 40 first places out there now.
> 
> yes i was kin to willie hutch and dickie.
> i think 187 (hutch) was really born in dallas.
> 
> his dad had one arm that was off-- so when people say i may be lying do the research i have no reason to make this up.
> 
> but now i just run 3 martial arts school to keep kids out of trouble.
> 
> IM me for the website and check out my radio show.  talk show for parenting.
> 
> we got to live for our kids.  they're all we really exist for.
> 
> peace.
> *


NOW SEE THIS IS THE TYPE OF SHIT THAT NEEDS TO BE IN THIS THREAD. A LITL' HISTORY LESSON. AND OH YEAH.. TRUTH BE TOLD, HUTCH INVENTED G-FUNK. NOT NO DRE, NOT NO WARREN G. IF YOU ASK ME, DRE STOLE HUTCH'S STYLE AND STILL COULD'NT IMITATE IT RIGHT. JUST GO BAKC AND LISTEN TO ATL's 1ST ALBUM. IT'S VERY MELODIC


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

WHAT IT DO DIRT?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 12:14 PM~12334868
> *why am I an ass? I did nothing wrong!!!
> *


You hurt my feelings ..... :tears:


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann+Dec 4 2008, 07:12 AM~12332329-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  he still has none...  coward...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POSTED 5 TIMES NOW DELETED 5 TIMES NOW
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 11:36 AM~12334013
> *And you ain't done shit..... real talk!!!!!!!   I must be getting to you . keep supporting that thief and liar . I'm pretty sure when he goes down he grabbing all you guys with him...you know how they do. i bet he won't do time.. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not the theifing piece of shit you are
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Dec 4 2008, 11:45 AM~12334086
> *For the last time, and I will not speak on this shit again, because arguing with an ignorant person is ignorant in and of itself!
> I'm talking about the homie Landu!, that's it, if I'm wrong, and you didn't bullshit him the transaction then I take it back. Other than that, why are you bringing this bullshit into OUR backyard? You're barely fucking welcome here your damn self, then we gotta put up with this back and forth shit between you and your racist mentor.
> On the real...........keep this shit out of here!
> lol, this niccuh said driving a 300 (chrysler) LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: Did you mean 500, cuz that's what I roll, and my shit stinks trust me I just took one.
> *



your more racist then i am and more ignorant as well


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

No I knew you had a benz fool I thought you had a 300.. fool....... remeber you posted about that scratch...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi comment on lowriding and don't play into chuck!!!!!!! chuck you and fundi go to offtopic and battle please!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

here's something to change the mood!!!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 02:32 PM~12336209
> *fundi comment on lowriding and don't play into chuck!!!!!!!  chuck you and fundi go to offtopic and battle please!!!
> *


 :angry: will do..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2008, 02:52 PM~12336464
> *:angry:  will do..
> *


thanks


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 04:52 PM~12336462
> *here's something to change the mood!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aint nothin like a phat Ass.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 03:01 PM~12336579
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 05:01 PM~12336579
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep postin this shit CUZ. West good V.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 4 2008, 01:21 PM~12335439
> *WHAT IT DO DIRT?
> *


wutz happening homeboy.  ....How come blac folks cant have they own thread without the buffoonizm.. :uh: 

Make me wanna have a drank and start talkin shiznitt! :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 4 2008, 04:49 PM~12337748
> *wutz happening homeboy.  ....How come blac folks cant have they own thread without the buffoonizm.. :uh:
> 
> Make me wanna have a drank and start talkin shiznitt! :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 4 2008, 04:49 PM~12337748
> *wutz happening homeboy.  ....How come blac folks cant have they own thread without the buffoonizm.. :uh:
> 
> Make me wanna have a drank and start talkin shiznitt! :biggrin:
> *


u cant blame a retard for being a retard....this topic stays fucced up cuz 187 don't be hanlin' his shit!!!!....if i started this, i'd have the mods doin' overtime!!

thats on 187 and i told him and y'all that already!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 4 2008, 06:16 PM~12338360
> *u cant blame a retard for being a retard....this topic stays fucced up cuz 187 don't be hanlin' his shit!!!!....if i started this, i'd have the mods doin' overtime!!
> 
> thats on 187 and i told him and y'all that already!
> *


that niccuh be too busy drinking EverClear


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 4 2008, 06:16 PM~12338360
> *u cant blame a retard for being a retard....this topic stays fucced up cuz 187 don't be hanlin' his shit!!!!....if i started this, i'd have the mods doin' overtime!!
> 
> thats on 187 and i told him and y'all that already!
> *


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

hows the cart. I mean car flipper.. :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx

stealin ass bitch lmfao


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Pitbull you look like the o.g. Black GI Joe doll!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Dec 4 2008, 07:41 PM~12339235-->
> 
> 
> 
> stealin ass bitch lmfao
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 07:46 PM~12339276
> *Pitbull you look like the o.g. Black GI Joe doll!!!!!!!
> *


I though more of a Kunta' Kenta' double... he was all oiled up and stuff.. :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 4 2008, 12:47 PM~12335145
> *crenshaw thanks.
> 
> i dont know if i that known but people may remember me.
> 
> i got into this and was blessed to meet some old school cool people in the game.
> 
> Gary May, Stanley Stanton, Magoo - do yall remember him.
> All the guys from Reds.  I met Jr.  owner of Lethal Weapon (remember that car?)
> 
> i talked to ernest house and met Jerry Herring.  (cool dude) he put me down with videos and young hogg stuff vol 1-4.  wish i could find them.
> 
> Im from texas but got into this way before it became trendy.
> 
> got my car cut by an bad installer and then sat out to learn myself.
> 
> in the early 90's i became a hopping judge for lowrider mag and it was on from there.
> 
> opened a shop in 92 closed in 98 and got out in 99 and im just getting back in.
> 
> im on the history of lowridin VHS and been in lowrider about 5 times. and in street customs as a stick judge or screwin with cars.
> but thing have changed- hope it get better soon.
> 
> i see alot of people claiming to be the best.  it must be 40 first places out there now.
> 
> yes i was kin to willie hutch and dickie.
> i think 187 (hutch) was really born in dallas.
> 
> his dad had one arm that was off-- so when people say i may be lying do the research i have no reason to make this up.
> 
> but now i just run 3 martial arts school to keep kids out of trouble.
> 
> IM me for the website and check out my radio show.  talk show for parenting.
> 
> we got to live for our kids.  they're all we really exist for.
> 
> peace.
> *


  

u building any riders now a dayz?


----------



## cobrakarate

63 hopper.

no weight.

if it only hits 40 im happy. if it goes over im happier.

single pump
10 batteries. size 31 1000cca

6560 moog springs 
1 monster green dump.

#8 lines 
old style steel block. two port cast iron. the only one i know of left (from 1989)
prestolite motor mdy
parker check valves and parker slow down. 

a couple of other little things like boring out the fenner pump head for a little more flow. some people over bore and lose clearance. 

and im using a purple head gasket in my pump.

by the way i did say that im using an old style fenner #6.

what the heck right??

i bought a few marchozzi pump heads too for next year.

its getting cold so i'll be starting back up right after christmas.

peace.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2008, 10:30 PM~12339710
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I though more of a Kunta' Kenta' double... he was all oiled up and stuff.. :dunno:
> *


we've all seen a pic of your fat sloppy looking ass, I know you arent trying to talk about physiques......your titties look like 2 glazed hams... ol cave troll fuckin ass *****


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 04:01 PM~12336579
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 OH SNAP I THINK I JUS PUT A HOLE IN MY PANTS :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

hey guys what if i told you there was a new forum for fans of car/ truck/ lowrider / and 4x4 or any other kind of vehicle where you can post all the pics you want worksafe or not would you join it for occasinal visits when not on LIL ?????? LMK if you want more info the forum is only bout 2 weeks old and has about 50 members as of right now


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

oh and Pitbullx The site could use your knowlege on car audio as there's a area for that too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 06:01 PM~12336579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 5 2008, 10:44 AM~12343390
> *oh and Pitbullx The site could use your knowlege on car audio as there's a area for that too
> *


link me


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 5 2008, 01:53 PM~12346068
> *link me
> *


www.heelsandwheels.com
it's a totaly new site... but it's getting there


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.xvideos.com/video37445/mya_gee_in_the_thick


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 5 2008, 06:19 AM~12342659
> *we've all seen a pic of your fat sloppy looking ass, I know you arent trying to talk about physiques......your titties look like 2 glazed hams... ol cave troll fuckin ass *****
> *


Yo moma... I lost some weight since that pic from 1989.......... Better them having a pic with 2 men oiling me up............. :0 Now go kick some knowlege on the audio tec site..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 5 2008, 02:11 PM~12346189
> *http://www.xvideos.com/video37445/mya_gee_in_the_thick
> *


:ugh: her forehead matches her big dimple ass!!!!!!!!!!!! get them tight black gals back up Scotty!!!!!!!!! You slacking.. :biggrin: Have to brown bag donkey punch that chick!!!!!!!




























sent that one to Cren and he fled!!!!!!!!!!!!! ole bitch ass wana be player...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

baby mama spy cam!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 5 2008, 02:01 PM~12346113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fundi is just as easy to spot from the back as well
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Funny becouse that act looks like me and the wife out about 2yrs ago...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 5 2008, 04:12 PM~12346198
> *Yo moma... I lost some weight since that pic from 1989.......... Better them having a pic with 2 men oiling me up............. :0  Now go kick some knowlege on the audio tec site..
> *


noone was getting oiled up, that was after a fight fatboy...... you and your rump roast titty havin ass has no room to try and talk about anyone


----------



## God's Son2

whats up black low-riderz? we are all equal, sometimes i wish i was black. i'm black inside so i guess i fit in :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 5 2008, 05:49 PM~12347921
> *noone was getting oiled up, that was after a fight fatboy...... you and your rump roast titty havin ass has no room to try and talk about anyone
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

wussup people!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 6 2008, 03:17 PM~12354175
> *wussup people!
> *


I just rode out with your NC chapter.. We tryed to do the toys for tots show.. :angry: Ended up just hanging and eating Wendy's..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 6 2008, 06:14 PM~12355190
> *I just rode out with your NC chapter..  We tryed to do the toys for tots show..  :angry: Ended up just hanging and eating Wendy's..
> *


 man kikc rokcs!!! and take your ball park frank "plump when you cook'em" titties with you!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2008, 06:26 PM~12355252
> *man kikc rokcs!!! and take your ball park frank "plump when you cook'em" titties with you!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :uh: call Scotty then..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 6 2008, 06:38 PM~12355324
> *:uh:  call Scotty then..
> *


 fucc scotty!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2008, 06:26 PM~12355252
> *man kikc rokcs!!! and take your ball park frank "plump when you cook'em" titties with you!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Yo WTF is this niccuh talkin about???


----------



## Skim

quote=MRPITIFUL,Dec 2 2008, 11:39 AM~12312072]
FOR 187!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[/quote]


that muthafuckas on hit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Dec 5 2008, 07:19 AM~12342659-->
> 
> 
> 
> we've all seen a pic of your fat sloppy looking ass, I know you arent trying to talk about physiques......your titties look like *2 glazed hams*... ol cave troll fuckin ass *****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 that ***** said glazed as if they were succulent :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 06:49 PM~12347921
> *noone was getting oiled up, that was after a fight fatboy...... you and your rump roast titty havin ass has no room to try and talk about anyone
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 got damn it!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2008, 07:26 PM~12355252
> *man kikc rokcs!!! and take your ball park frank "plump when you cook'em" titties with you!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
I dont know if ****** is havin a baggin contest or a food fight up in this muthafucka. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2008, 07:23 PM~12355651
> *fucc scotty!!!!
> *


 :0 you know you got them pretty lemon tight lips there buddy...


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

MISSING MY LOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2008, 01:37 AM~12358381
> *:0 that ***** said glazed as if they were succulent  :roflmao:
> :0  :0  got damn it!
> :0  :0  :0
> I dont know if ****** is havin a baggin contest or a food fight up in this muthafucka.  :biggrin:
> *


I think they want to suck on Fundi's tiddies!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 7 2008, 07:07 PM~12362484
> *I think they want to suck on Fundi's tiddies!!!!!!!
> *



So how was the shopping and scooping at the club last night Old man. Did you do the robot and worm for them young cats.... :0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:07 PM~12362484
> *I think they want to suck on Fundi's tiddies!!!!!!!
> *


stop vocalizing on your **** erotic fantasies you mop chasin morgan freeman mole havin sideline wannabe biyaaaaaaaatch

and fuck USC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12364505
> *stop vocalizing on your **** erotic fantasies you mop chasin morgan freeman mole havin sideline wannabe biyaaaaaaaatch
> 
> and fuck USC
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 5 2008, 10:38 PM~12349516
> *whats up black low-riderz? we are all equal, sometimes i wish i was black. i'm black inside so i guess i fit in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BE PROUD OF WHO YOU ARE LITL BROTHER


----------



## TRUDAWG

what up 187, whats good whitchu???


----------



## 187PURE

MAAAAN IT'S JUST ONE PROBLEM AFTER THE NEXT. MY AXLE BROKE AND THE WHEEL FUKCED UP THE QUARTER ON THE LAC.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 8 2008, 08:40 AM~12366495
> *what up 187, whats good whitchu???
> *


MAN SOMETHIN'S GOTTA GIVE. I'VE BEEN HAVING A LOT OF BAD LUCK LATELY. AND I JUST STOPPED HITTIN THE BOTTLE. NOW I'M BAKC ON THAT MAWFUCKA


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12364505
> *
> 
> and fuck USC
> *


 :0 :0 pen state got sum thing for usc


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> quote=MRPITIFUL,Dec 2 2008, 11:39 AM~12312072]
> FOR 187!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that muthafuckas on hit
[/quote]
of course!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12364505
> *stop vocalizing on your **** erotic fantasies you mop chasin morgan freeman mole havin sideline wannabe biyaaaaaaaatch
> 
> and fuck USC
> *


fuck you Black GI Joe! fuck texas you sellout you hoover sellout! ***** supposedly from L.A. but a texas fan like a bitch!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 8 2008, 07:14 AM~12366568
> *:0  :0 pen state got sum thing for usc
> *


they're gonna give up 40 plus points!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Don't know if anyone already posted this, but I found it in my box of magazines. I bought this issue back in 1992/1993 in South Dallas only found one never saw it again. I will scan more pages if anyone is interested...

Front cover and table of contents:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 8 2008, 12:26 PM~12367702
> *Don't know if anyone already posted this, but I found it in my box of magazines. I bought this issue back in 1992/1993 in South Dallas only found one never saw it again. I will scan more pages if anyone is interested...
> 
> Front cover and table of contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 8 2008, 11:22 AM~12368192
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## cobrakarate

yeah i got a bunch of those magazines.

how did you take those pics did you scan??

also i have some old school videos that i want to upload but youtube will only do like 5 minutes at a time.

what i may do is zip file and email to whoever wants one.


----------



## cobrakarate

what we need to do is a topic where we upload pics like what you just did of old school stuff.

good idea???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

very good


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 8 2008, 01:23 PM~12369164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN !! I GOT THIS MAGAZINE..... SOMEWHERE PACKED AWAY...NOW I GOTTA PULL IT OUT. MY POTNA BROUGHT THIS BACK FROM LA BACK IN 92... DOUBLE V MIGHT NO A BOUT THIS ONE ""BUCKET OF CHITTLINS"" OG SHIT<<<< :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 8 2008, 03:47 PM~12370559
> *very good
> *


x10
anybody know who produced that Magazine?


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2008, 01:52 PM~12336462
> *here's something to change the mood!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There you go posting up strawberries again . . .


----------



## Tha Young G

Hey Scotty: I know you remember when Dean bust that Le Cab?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 8 2008, 08:35 AM~12366486
> *BE PROUD OF WHO YOU ARE LITL BROTHER
> *


We need to get up and get a glass of pickle juice together  I'll buy. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Dec 8 2008, 08:06 PM~12373320
> *There you go posting up strawberries again . . .
> *


no berry there!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

west up everyone howz everything ?

just stoping bye now bye c ya lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.hotmovies.com/index.php?vod=117...1105&offer=1306


----------



## big C

Hey double v what happened to rats purple 63 wasnt that the one in the urban audio works ad? What about his 59 christine or the red 60 rag queen of hearts?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.xvideos.com/c/1/Black%20Woman-30


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

heres a pic of my81 regal project.









:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 9 2008, 04:56 PM~12382015
> *heres a pic of my81 regal project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


like i told you in all the other topics you posted it in.thats one of five cars i own that is a project.my daddy didnt buy it for me like your daddy did for you.my project is worth more then everything you own.now make every one laugh again and post your roadmaster trying to hop heres my cutty


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 9 2008, 06:26 PM~12383090
> *like i told you in all the other topics you posted it in.thats one of five cars i own that is a project.my daddy didnt buy it for me like your daddy did for you.my project is worth more then everything you own.now make every one laugh again and post your roadmaster trying to hop heres my cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hu? :dunno: That's your car.. I just posted it up..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 8 2008, 11:57 AM~12367473
> *fuck you Black GI Joe!  fuck texas you sellout you hoover sellout!  ***** supposedly from L.A. but a texas fan like a bitch!!!!!!
> *


bitch stop speak on the set, you got all that fuckin mouth but wont man up for shit.... you just sit behind a keyboard and jawjack....everyone knows your are full off shit and a false claimin six0 wannabe....Like I said Ill be back in town for new years 106th and budlong is where Im at ALLL DAY LONG... bring that tough talk to the spot and prove what you are really made of bitch.......

And fyi Im not a TX fan, Im an alumni you cock sucking false claimin bitch


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 9 2008, 09:15 PM~12385762
> *bitch stop speak on the set, you got all  that fuckin mouth but wont man up for shit.... you just sit behind a keyboard and jawjack....everyone knows your are full off shit and a false claimin six0 wannabe....Like I said Ill be back in town for new years 106th and budlong is where Im at ALLL DAY LONG... bring that tough talk to the spot and prove what you are really made of bitch.......
> 
> And fyi Im not a TX fan, Im an alumni you cock sucking false claimin bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

WELL IT'S OFFICIAL. ME AND MY GIRL BROKE UP. NOW I CAN START WORKING ON THE FOE.. AND GET THE LAC BAKC ON TRAKC!! BOY BITHCES CAN BRING YOU DOWN. BUT I PROMISE YALL THIS.. IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 AM~12385762
> *bitch stop speak on the set, you got all  that fuckin mouth but wont man up for shit.... you just sit behind a keyboard and jawjack....everyone knows your are full off shit and a false claimin six0 wannabe....Like I said Ill be back in town for new years 106th and budlong is where Im at ALLL DAY LONG... bring that tough talk to the spot and prove what you are really made of bitch.......
> 
> And fyi Im not a TX fan, Im an alumni you cock sucking false claimin bitch
> *


DAMN, HOOVERS AND SIXTIES STILL BEEFING. WHEN WILL YALL ****** EVER CALL A TRUCE


----------



## 187PURE

SHOTS OUT TO LYNWOOD AND COMPTON.. WHAT UP CEE!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2008, 06:13 AM~12387439
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL.  ME AND MY GIRL BROKE UP.  NOW I CAN START WORKING ON THE FOE.. AND GET THE LAC BAKC ON TRAKC!!  BOY BITHCES CAN BRING YOU DOWN.  BUT I PROMISE YALL THIS..  IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN
> *


I hear you! I'm bout ready to give mine her walking papers. Just too much work, and always some fucking drama going on lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 10 2008, 08:53 AM~12387571
> *I hear you! I'm bout ready to give mine her walking papers. Just too much work, and always some fucking drama going on lol
> *


CHUUCH


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2008, 07:13 AM~12387439
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL.  ME AND MY GIRL BROKE UP.  NOW I CAN START WORKING ON THE FOE.. AND GET THE LAC BAKC ON TRAKC!!  BOY BITHCES CAN BRING YOU DOWN.  BUT I PROMISE YALL THIS..  IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN
> *


word.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12385762
> *bitch stop speak on the set, you got all  that fuckin mouth but wont man up for shit.... you just sit behind a keyboard and jawjack....everyone knows your are full off shit and a false claimin six0 wannabe....Like I said Ill be back in town for new years 106th and budlong is where Im at ALLL DAY LONG... bring that tough talk to the spot and prove what you are really made of bitch.......
> 
> And fyi Im not a TX fan, Im an alumni you cock sucking false claimin bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2008, 06:13 AM~12387439
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL.  ME AND MY GIRL BROKE UP.  NOW I CAN START WORKING ON THE FOE.. AND GET THE LAC BAKC ON TRAKC!!  BOY BITHCES CAN BRING YOU DOWN.  BUT I PROMISE YALL THIS..  IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN
> *



Allways take care of a woman if she treats you right...

never let anyone come between you and ridin' if you love it...including family. Lowriding is what we do. without it, we're no good for shit cuz we cant do what we love.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2008, 03:35 PM~12390525
> *Allways take care of a woman if she treats you right...
> 
> never let anyone come between you and ridin' if you love it...including family. Lowriding is what we do. without it, we're no good for shit cuz we cant do what we love.
> *


amen. she did the same shit the last chick did. now they both gon' lay in a bed of bricks, cause they don' lost a good *****. ridin comes before any bitch


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2008, 08:17 AM~12387442
> *DAMN, HOOVERS AND SIXTIES STILL  BEEFING.  WHEN WILL YALL ****** EVER CALL A TRUCE
> *


this isnt a groove v six owe thing... this is a case of a bitch ***** always trying to e-bang and e-set trip......there are alot of ****** on this forum that are from sets that dont get along but real ****** leave street shit on the streets.... bitches nut up and try to e-set trip online.... hes been told several times to not speak on the groove, I guess he thinks this shits a game....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12385762
> *bitch stop speak on the set, you got all  that fuckin mouth but wont man up for shit.... you just sit behind a keyboard and jawjack....everyone knows your are full off shit and a false claimin six0 wannabe....Like I said Ill be back in town for new years 106th and budlong is where Im at ALLL DAY LONG... bring that tough talk to the spot and prove what you are really made of bitch.......
> 
> And fyi Im not a TX fan, Im an alumni you cock sucking false claimin bitch
> *


***** you never took a down!!!!!!!! buster ass Action Jackson bastard!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2008, 01:35 PM~12390525
> *Allways take care of a woman if she treats you right...
> 
> never let anyone come between you and ridin' if you love it...including family. Lowriding is what we do. without it, we're no good for shit cuz we cant do what we love.
> *


stop talking like you a rider!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

that ***** said action jackson lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 10 2008, 03:19 PM~12391542
> *stop talking like you a rider!!!!!!!!!!
> *



shut up bitch before i jacc your avatar again!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2008, 02:45 PM~12391249
> *this isnt a groove v six owe thing... this is a case of a bitch ***** always trying to e-bang and e-set trip......there are alot of ****** on this forum that are from sets that dont get along but real ****** leave street shit on the streets.... bitches nut up and try to e-set trip online.... hes been told several times to not speak on the groove, I guess he thinks this shits a game....
> *


you gonna get mollywopped wendell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! str8 dp'd !


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 10 2008, 05:18 PM~12391533
> ****** you never took a down!!!!!!!!  buster ass Action Jackson bastard!!!!!!!!
> *


bla bla bla fucking bla......

I guess talkin shit is the 2nd best thing you do with your mouth ho....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2008, 05:31 PM~12392839
> *bla bla bla fucking bla......
> 
> I guess talkin shit is the 2nd best thing you do with your mouth ho....
> *


 whats the first best thing????? :biggrin: lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:23 AM~12366847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my shit. I wore that CD out until it broke


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2008, 07:17 AM~12387442
> *DAMN, HOOVERS AND SIXTIES STILL  BEEFING.  WHEN WILL YALL ****** EVER CALL A TRUCE
> *


 :0 thats they worst enemies that shit aint never gonna stop


----------



## Eazy

Damn, I cee I don miss'd a lot in here! Whaz craccin everybody? Hope all have a good holiday com'n up. Keep it swangin' and bangin' homies. Outtie *Two6* of'em


----------



## pauls 1967

CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT OF HISTORY OF HYDRAULICS IT'S A TIGHT VIDEO ENJOY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 10 2008, 10:13 PM~12396112
> *Damn, I cee I don miss'd a lot in here!  Whaz craccin everybody? Hope all have a good holiday com'n up. Keep it swangin' and bangin' homies.  Outtie Two6 of'em
> *


 whats hatnin homie....where u been at and whats new on the rider?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 11:29 PM~12395511
> *:0 thats they worst enemies that shit aint never gonna stop
> *


NAW 8 TREY IS 60'S WORST ENEMY


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH MAN.. 60'S HAS A LOT OF CASUALTIES.. TYRONE, MUMBLES, MUMPY, BANKER T, STONE WITH THE HOT ASS TREY, ETC.. ETC..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 11 2008, 12:16 AM~12396139
> *CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT OF HISTORY OF HYDRAULICS IT'S A TIGHT VIDEO ENJOY  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU
> *


THE HOMEBOY TYRONE GAVE ME THIS TAPE. TYRONE HAS A LOT OF SHIT HE KEEP IN THE CUT


----------



## 187PURE

POSTED UP BY GOLD RUSH IN GANGSTA'S THREAD


----------



## 187PURE

OLD ROLLIN 60'S STATE PENN FLIC


----------



## 187PURE

CHECK OUT KIETAROCC. HE HAD A ALBUM UNDER DEATHROW CALLED LET'S GET IT CRAKCIN. THE ALBUM AINT MAKE A LOT OF NOISE THOUGH. BUT I STILL BANG IT FROM TIME TO TIME. KIETAROCC IS BAKC IN STATE PENN NOW FOR PULLING A HEIST AT A ARIZONA BANK.


----------



## 187PURE

THE ALBUM


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

do u even know any of them dudes?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 10:40 AM~12399948
> *do u even know any of them dudes?
> *


no he doesn't


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 10:40 AM~12399948
> *do u even know any of them dudes?
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 12:40 PM~12399948
> *do u even know any of them dudes?
> *


DO YOU? :uh: I KNOW FAR MORE THAN WHAT YOU THINK YOUNGIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 11 2008, 12:50 PM~12400038
> *no he doesn't
> *


OH BOY :uh: MR. ROLLIN 60s HIMSELF :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL......I luv ya'll ******. Happy Thursday!

187 you coming to LA or what! You aint gotta girl to worry about now! tickets are cheap if you buy them RIGHT NOW in advance! Hell I got a stewardess chick I can get buddy passes from for the low!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 11 2008, 10:52 AM~12400067
> *DO YOU? :uh:  I KNOW FAR MORE THAN WHAT YOU THINK YOUNGIN
> *


hell no...NH's s = :nono: :uh: but thats hood shit.

stop posting gangbang'n shit from hoods u aint from...you left L.A. county in the 70's..we got are very own L.A. gang expert in here n shit!! stop it, you doing too much old man...keep it low slow with the rags put up!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12385762
> *bitch stop speak on the set, you got all  that fuckin mouth but wont man up for shit.... you just sit behind a keyboard and jawjack....everyone knows your are full off shit and a false claimin six0 wannabe....Like I said Ill be back in town for new years 106th and budlong is where Im at ALLL DAY LONG... bring that tough talk to the spot and prove what you are really made of bitch.......
> 
> And fyi Im not a TX fan, Im an alumni you cock sucking false claimin bitch
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 12:59 PM~12400123
> *hell no...NH's s = :nono: :uh: but thats hood shit.
> 
> stop posting gangbang'n shit from hoods u aint from...you left L.A. county in the 70's..we got are very own L.A. gang expert in here n shit!! stop it, you doing too much old man...keep it low slow with the rags put up!
> *


YEAH FUKC THIS GANG SHIT. LET'S GET BAKC TO RIDIN!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 12:59 PM~12400123
> *hell no...NH's s = :nono: :uh: but thats hood shit.
> 
> stop posting gangbang'n shit from hoods u aint from...you left L.A. county in the 70's..we got are very own L.A. gang expert in here n shit!! stop it, you doing too much old man...keep it low slow with the rags put up!
> *


 :roflmao: HE DID FUKC ME UP WITH THAT ONE THOUGH YALL.. I AINT GON' HOLD YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 11 2008, 12:57 PM~12400108
> *LOL......I luv ya'll ******. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 187 you coming to LA or what! You aint gotta girl to worry about now! tickets are cheap if you buy them RIGHT NOW in advance! Hell I got a stewardess chick I can get buddy passes from for the low!
> *


I'M THINKIN ABOUT IT. IT AINT SHIT TO DO AROUND THIS MAWFUCKA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://bigbooty.icekreamspalace.com/autorank/


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 11 2008, 01:25 PM~12400350
> *http://bigbooty.icekreamspalace.com/autorank/
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 11 2008, 07:28 AM~12398507
> *THE HOMEBOY TYRONE GAVE ME THIS TAPE.  TYRONE HAS A LOT OF SHIT HE KEEP IN THE CUT
> *


IS THAT RITE DID YOU WATCH ALL THE VIDEOS THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 11 2008, 02:52 PM~12401085
> *IS THAT RITE DID YOU WATCH ALL THE VIDEOS THOUGH
> *


NAW. I AINT GOT 'EM ALL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 11 2008, 08:21 AM~12398474
> *NAW 8 TREY IS 60'S WORST ENEMY
> *


I know that I was speaking about HCG's... but then again they <s>ANYB*O*DY</s> killas anyways.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:23 AM~12400332
> *I'M THINKIN ABOUT IT.  IT AINT SHIT TO DO AROUND THIS MAWFUCKA
> *


you know you aint gonna put forth the effort to come down on the 1st!!!! you, tyrone and that bitchass scotty...gonna be on here while we're at the picnic!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 03:57 PM~12402878
> *you know you aint gonna put forth the effort to come down on the 1st!!!! you, tyrone and that bitchass scotty...gonna be on here while we're at the picnic!!!!
> *


----------



## lowpro85

:wave:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2008, 05:10 PM~12402383
> *I know that I was speaking about HCG's... but then again they <s>ANYBODY</s> killas anyways.
> *


and thats how we like it :angry:  .... but of course there are exceptions


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12405169

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 08:06 PM~12405181
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12405169
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

bwahahahaha


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 01:43 AM~12408059
> *:0
> *


What up Skim


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12395424
> *thats my shit. I wore that CD out until it broke
> *


CD? You must have been in the money back then, nothing but tapes for me, played and rewinded them in my pullout until they got eaten.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2008, 11:21 PM~12395424
> *thats my shit. I wore that CD out until it broke
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

BANG!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 05:57 PM~12402878
> *you know you aint gonna put forth the effort to come down on the 1st!!!! you, tyrone and that bitchass scotty...gonna be on here while we're at the picnic!!!!
> *


DECISIONS-DECISIONS DAWG. NOW THAT THE BARRACUDA'S GONE I GOT ALL THESE PROJECTS I'M TRYING TO FINISH. THE LAC IS ABOUT TO GET REVAMPED. YALL KNOW I GOT THE SIX-FOE AND THAT'S GETTING A WHOLE OVERHAUL. AND I JUST GOT WORD THAT A LITL ***** IN THE HOOD IS SELLING A 2 DOOR BROUGHAM WITH THE BRAINS BLOWN FOR $400. I'MA TRY TO TALK HIM DOWN TO $350. I'MA EITHER KEEP IT OR FLIP IT. AND NO CF, I'M NOT GONNA GET RID OF THE FOE DOE EVEN IF I DO GET THE COUPE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 11 2008, 03:57 PM~12402878
> *you know you aint gonna put forth the effort to come down on the 1st!!!! you, tyrone and that bitchass scotty...gonna be on here while we're at the picnic!!!!
> *


why would I want to hang with a ****** like you??????


----------



## 187PURE

_"I'M TIRE-DA BEIN' STEPPED OOOOONN.. I'M TIIIIRE-DA-BEING-STEPPED-OWN"..._


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.bcae1.com/


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2008, 12:09 PM~12411093
> *"I'M TIRE-DA BEIN' STEPPED OOOOONN.. I'M TIIIIRE-DA-BEING-STEPPED-OWN"...
> *


_*"Mac D-Shot, brought up by the middle class. I did time fah crime cuz I was livin' fast........."*_


----------



## Eazy

_*"......to hire me is wayyy out tha question. Jail cell fah a blacc mans punishment, can give a damn cuz tha othaa man runnin' it......"*_


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 12 2008, 11:05 AM~12411041
> *why would I want to hang with  a ****** like you??????
> *


 :0 now I know u aint just gon sit there and take that! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2008, 07:22 AM~12419556
> *:0 now I know u aint just gon sit there and take that! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 12 2008, 09:14 PM~12416911
> *"......to hire me is wayyy out tha question. Jail cell fah a blacc mans punishment, can give a damn cuz tha othaa man runnin' it......"
> *


YEP THATS WHEN THE CLICK WAS THE SHIT, I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST HEARD MR FLAMBOYANT AND I WAS HOOKED MY BOY HAD A JUICED CADDY AND WE WOULD ROLL THAT SHIT TO THAT SONG. THEY USED TO COME TO KC ALL THE TIME


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 13 2008, 01:15 PM~12420380
> *YEP THATS WHEN THE CLICK WAS THE SHIT, I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST HEARD MR FLAMBOYANT AND I WAS HOOKED MY BOY HAD A JUICED CADDY AND WE WOULD ROLL THAT SHIT TO THAT SONG. THEY USED TO COME TO KC ALL THE TIME
> *


DAMN RIGHT! GOT THA ALBUM IN THA DECC AS I TYPE  LETS GET DRUNK WAS MY CUT AND TRAMP DOGS WAS MY SHIT TOO. WENT DOWN TO LITTLE ROCC AS I ALWAYS DID EVERY SUMMER ALL SUMMER, AND MY POPS WAS PIC'N ME UP FROM THE AIRPORT; HE HAD THAT SHIT BUMPIN' IN THA 80' CUTTY! THIS WAS THE SUMMER OF 93'. I WAS 9 YRS OLD LOL!!!!!! I WAS SAYING TO MYSELF " DAMN THIS TAPE HARD!!"


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD FUCCEERS?????????????


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 13 2008, 08:29 PM~12423685
> *DAMN RIGHT! GOT THA ALBUM IN THA DECC AS I TYPE  LETS GET DRUNK WAS MY CUT AND TRAMP DOGS WAS MY SHIT TOO.  WENT DOWN TO LITTLE ROCC AS I ALWAYS DID EVERY SUMMER ALL SUMMER, AND MY POPS WAS PIC'N ME UP FROM THE AIRPORT; HE HAD THAT SHIT BUMPIN' IN THA 80' CUTTY! THIS WAS THE SUMMER OF 93'.  I WAS 9 YRS OLD LOL!!!!!! I WAS SAYING TO MYSELF " DAMN THIS TAPE HARD!!"
> *


DAMN I FEEL OLD I WAS 18 IN 93 :cheesy: THATS WHEN THEY HAD ALL THE SONGS ON THE CD NOW THEY ONLY SELL A SHORT VERSION OF THAT ALBUM AND MOST OF THE CUTS ARE MISSING, ARE SOUND A LITTLE DIFFRENT :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 08:04 AM~12425668
> *DAMN I FEEL OLD I WAS 18 IN 93 :cheesy: THATS WHEN THEY HAD ALL THE SONGS ON THE CD NOW THEY ONLY SELL A SHORT VERSION OF THAT ALBUM AND MOST OF THE CUTS ARE MISSING, ARE SOUND A LITTLE DIFFRENT :angry:
> *


I WAS 25 :0


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2008, 03:14 PM~12428114
> *I WAS 25 :0
> *


THEN WE ARE DOING GOOD CAUSE THEY WAS LETTING LOOSE BACK THEN, THATS WHEN I WAS FIRST SHOWN WHAT LOWRIDING WAS. I REMEMBER TO ALOT OF PEOPLE IT JUST FADED OUT AS A FAD BUT IT STUCK WITH ME AS A WAY OF LIFE


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 03:19 PM~12428131
> *THEN WE ARE DOING GOOD CAUSE THEY WAS LETTING LOOSE BACK THEN, THATS WHEN I WAS FIRST SHOWN WHAT LOWRIDING WAS. I REMEMBER TO ALOT OF PEOPLE IT JUST FADED OUT AS A FAD BUT IT STUCK WITH ME AS A WAY OF LIFE
> *



I agree plague. What I know now about Lowriding I can say I appreciate everything about from when Dr. Dre introduced it to me. Being a country boy from the south, we didn't see to much of that. I watched Cheech and Chong movies but never paid attention to the lowriders because I was crackin up at the movies. But I'm from Alabama and when "Ain't Nuthin But A G Thang" dropped, every dope boy around town was getting 63's and 64's,Cadillacs and other shit wanting to be like Dre. I fell in love with it and really embraced it and got to know more about how to work on my shit and bulid my shit(still learning. That's always an on-going process). It was one white guy in our town doing all the set-ups making a killin off of them dope boys. Back then he was bustin their heads for 4 or 5 stacks for a basic street set-up and not doing the arches or anything. I was like Fuck That, I learned on my own(And bought the how-to book from Reds). And to be on LIL with some of the real riders back in the day and to Blacks have just as much to do with Lowriding as the Mexicans, I love that shit!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 12 2008, 10:05 AM~12411041
> *why would I want to hang with  a ****** like you??????
> *


i'll sure be glad when i can finally slap the dog shit out of your old ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Friday was a busy night...my girl wanted to spend the weekend in Las Vegas for her birthday...so we went. I needed some extra money for my crap game later that night so I remembered some buster out that way owed me some loot for some Impala parts! Since he felt I had forgot about my cheese, I had to lure him out first....get him fed and drunk....it was payday...so i know he had my scrilla anyway!.....

nevermind the dates on the pics, their wrong.

a fed man iz a happy man!....i didint know why cuz had a nicotine patch on the side of his head though.. :uh: the RIO Hotel has a bomb azz Seafood buffett with everything you could want...$38.00 a plate, we were gonna get our monies worth!









then we went to go party down at the bar in the RIO Hotel for a minute...









at the parking lot...thinking we cool like dat









then i threw his mark'azz in trunk and went threw dem pockets!..he's so wasted he didnt knwo what to think :biggrin: 









after he woke up, he wanted his money back....angry black man :angry: AINT NO LOVE LOST!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2008, 09:18 AM~12410554
> *DECISIONS-DECISIONS DAWG.  NOW THAT THE BARRACUDA'S GONE I GOT ALL THESE PROJECTS I'M TRYING TO FINISH.  THE LAC IS ABOUT TO GET REVAMPED.  YALL KNOW I GOT THE SIX-FOE AND THAT'S GETTING A WHOLE OVERHAUL.  AND I JUST GOT WORD THAT A LITL ***** IN THE HOOD IS SELLING A 2 DOOR BROUGHAM WITH THE BRAINS BLOWN FOR $400.  I'MA TRY TO TALK HIM DOWN TO $350.  I'MA EITHER KEEP IT OR FLIP IT.  AND NO CF, I'M NOT GONNA GET RID OF THE FOE DOE EVEN IF I DO GET THE COUPE.
> *


Sounds like u doin' to much....you wanna build the hammer and aint even put the nardi or a headliner in the last 2 months! :uh: ...u got a project 64 (still no pics 4 us :uh: ) and here you are talking about jewing down a dude for 50 bux on another car...u dont make no damn seance. 

u need to re-evaluate and focus you old muthafucca!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Dec 14 2008, 03:42 PM~12428218
> *I agree plague. What I know now about Lowriding I can say I appreciate everything about from when Dr. Dre introduced it to me. Being a country boy from the south, we didn't see to much of that.  I watched Cheech and Chong movies but never paid attention to the lowriders because I was crackin up at the movies. But I'm from Alabama and when "Ain't Nuthin But A G Thang" dropped, every dope boy around town was getting 63's and 64's,Cadillacs and other shit wanting to be like Dre. I fell in love with it and really embraced it and got to know more about how to work on my shit and bulid my shit(still learning. That's always an on-going process). It was one white guy in our town doing all the set-ups making a killin off of them dope boys. Back then he was bustin their heads for 4 or 5 stacks for a basic street set-up and not doing the arches or anything. I was like Fuck That, I learned on my own(And bought the how-to book from Reds). And to be on LIL with some of the real riders back in the day and to Blacks have just as much to do with Lowriding as the Mexicans, I love that shit!!!
> *


YEAH WELL THERE ARE NOT MANY BLACK LOWRIDERS OUT HERE PERIOD IN UTAH EACH CLUB HAS ONE MEMBER. I TRY TO GET MORE INVOLVED BUT THEY WANT TO PUT 24S ON CUTTYS, NOTHING WRONG WITH IT, BUT IT WAS LIKE THAT WHEN I LIVED IN DENVER ALSO. WE HAVE 2 IN MY CLUB BUT THATS JUST HOW IT IS I DONT SEE RACE AT ALL WE ALL LIKE THE SAME SHIT. I GOT MY HOMIES I PLAY IN B-BALL LEAGUES AND MY HOMIES THAT I LOWRIDE WITH. WE HAD LONA AND SONS AND VARGAS WAS 2 BLOCKS FROM MY HOUSE ON 31ST I USED TO GO AND JUST LOOK AT THE CARS AND WAS LIKE I GOT TO BE A PART OF THAT.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2008, 09:08 PM~12429440
> *Sounds like u doin' to much....you wanna build the hammer and aint even put the nardi or a headliner in the last 2 months! :uh: ...u got a project 64 (still no pics 4 us :uh: ) and here you are talking about jewing down a dude for 50 bux on another car...u dont make no damn seance.
> 
> u need to re-evaluate and focus you old muthafucca!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY BROTHA, I'M TRYING TO KEEP BUSY AND REALLY MAKE AN IMPACT. I KNOW IT SOUNDS LIKE A LOT BUT I'LL JUST TAKE IT ONE DAY AT A TIME. FIRST AND FORMOST, THE LAC IS TO GET BAKC ON ONE. AS FAR AS THE COUPE, I DECIDED TO LET THE LITL HOMIE GET IT. THE FOE IS AN ON GOING PROJECT AND WILL TAKE YEARS TO PERFECT. AND YES, CRIP IS GOOD.. ALL THE TIME


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2008, 10:03 PM~12431395
> *HEY BROTHA, I'M TRYING TO KEEP BUSY AND REALLY MAKE AN IMPACT.  I KNOW IT SOUNDS LIKE A LOT BUT I'LL JUST TAKE IT ONE DAY AT A TIME.  FIRST AND FORMOST, THE LAC IS TO GET BAKC ON ONE.  AS FAR AS THE COUPE, I DECIDED TO LET THE LITL HOMIE GET IT.  THE FOE IS AN ON GOING PROJECT AND WILL TAKE YEARS TO PERFECT.  AND YES, CRIP IS GOOD.. ALL THE TIME
> *


WHAT YOU BUILDING BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2008, 12:07 AM~12431438
> *WHAT YOU BUILDING BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> *


WELL, MY AXLE BROKE ON THE LAC AND DENTED THE QUARTER (WHEEL FLEW ACROSS THE STREET) SO I'M TRYING TO GET THAT STRAIGHT. IT'S PROBABLY A BLESSING IN DESCISE SENSE THE PAINT CAME OUT SHITTY. THE NEXT PAINT JOB WILL BE ON POINT. I PLAN TO GET A NEW TOP, GUTS, SHOES, AND YES CF, THE NARDI STEERING WHEEL. MY HOMIE WHO'S A TRUCK DRIVER GAVE ME A 64 SS (PROJECT CAR). I'LL START RESTORING THAT IN THE EARLY PART OF THE NEW YEAR.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 PM~12429162
> *Friday was a busy night...my girl wanted to spend the weekend in Las Vegas for her birthday...so we went. I needed some extra money for my crap game later that night so I remembered some buster out that way owed me some loot for some Impala parts! Since he felt I had forgot about my cheese, I had to lure him out first....get him fed and drunk....it was payday...so i know he had my scrilla anyway!.....
> 
> nevermind the dates on the pics, their wrong.
> 
> a fed man iz a happy man!....i didint know why cuz had a nicotine patch on the side of his head though.. :uh: the RIO Hotel has a bomb azz Seafood buffett with everything you could want...$38.00 a plate, we were gonna get our monies worth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we went to go party down at the bar in the RIO Hotel for a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the parking lot...thinking we cool like dat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i threw his mark'azz in trunk and went threw dem pockets!..he's so wasted he didnt knwo what to think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after he woke up, he wanted his money back....angry black man :angry: AINT NO LOVE LOST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN YALL TOO FOOLS LOOK LIKE LAURAL AND HARDY :uh:  NAW BUT THAT'S WHAT'S UP. IT LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD A REAL GOOD TIME. IT'S NICE TO SEE BROTHAS LINK UP AND CHOP IT UP. JUST KIKC CAKC AND C COOL  OR IN CF'S CASE BICK BACK AND B BOOL :0


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2008, 10:18 PM~12431544
> *WELL, MY AXLE BROKE ON THE LAC AND DENTED THE QUARTER (WHEEL FLEW ACROSS THE STREET) SO I'M TRYING TO GET THAT STRAIGHT.  IT'S PROBABLY A BLESSING IN DESCISE SENSE THE PAINT CAME OUT SHITTY.  THE NEXT PAINT JOB WILL BE ON POINT.  I PLAN TO GET A NEW TOP, GUTS, SHOES, AND YES CF, THE NARDI STEERING WHEEL.  MY HOMIE WHO'S A TRUCK DRIVER GAVE ME A 64 SS (PROJECT CAR).  I'LL START RESTORING THAT IN THE EARLY PART OF THE NEW YEAR.
> *


WERE YOU HOPPING DOWN THE STREET FRONT QUARTER PANEL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2008, 12:21 AM~12431580
> *WERE YOU HOPPING DOWN THE STREET FRONT QUARTER PANEL
> *


 THAT WOULD BE THE FENDER YOU'RE REFERING TOO. THE AXLE AND THE QUARTER IS ON THE REAR. NO NOT HOPPING. JUST ROLLING. THE BEARING WAS SHOT AND THAT CAUSED THE WHEEL TO WOBBLE AND EVENTUALLY SNAP


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12431607
> *  THAT WOULD BE THE FENDER YOU'RE REFERING TOO.  THE AXLE AND THE QUARTER IS ON THE REAR.  NO NOT HOPPING.  JUST ROLLING.  THE BEARING WAS SHOT AND THAT CAUSED THE WHEEL TO WOBBLE AND EVENTUALLY SNAP
> *


YEAH I NEED TO GO TO SLEEP CAUSE I DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL IM TALKING BOUT :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Anybody see this shit??? LOL, he ducked that shit like a G


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 15 2008, 08:46 AM~12432900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see this shit??? LOL, he ducked that shit like a G
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2008, 05:51 PM~12428913
> *i'll sure be glad when i can finally slap the dog shit out of your old ass!!!!!!!!
> *


your too short beandip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2008, 06:28 PM~12429162
> *Friday was a busy night...my girl wanted to spend the weekend in Las Vegas for her birthday...so we went. I needed some extra money for my crap game later that night so I remembered some buster out that way owed me some loot for some Impala parts! Since he felt I had forgot about my cheese, I had to lure him out first....get him fed and drunk....it was payday...so i know he had my scrilla anyway!.....
> 
> nevermind the dates on the pics, their wrong.
> 
> a fed man iz a happy man!....i didint know why cuz had a nicotine patch on the side of his head though.. :uh: the RIO Hotel has a bomb azz Seafood buffett with everything you could want...$38.00 a plate, we were gonna get our monies worth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we went to go party down at the bar in the RIO Hotel for a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the parking lot...thinking we cool like dat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i threw his mark'azz in trunk and went threw dem pockets!..he's so wasted he didnt knwo what to think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after he woke up, he wanted his money back....angry black man :angry: AINT NO LOVE LOST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you're a fat little lipped ******!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

LOL! 'CF', you're a fool! :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2008, 11:21 PM~12431577
> *MAN YALL TOO FOOLS LOOK LIKE LAURAL AND HARDY :uh:   NAW BUT THAT'S WHAT'S UP.  IT LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD A REAL GOOD TIME.  IT'S NICE TO SEE BROTHAS LINK UP AND CHOP IT UP.  JUST KIKC CAKC AND C COOL  OR IN CF'S CASE BICK BACK AND B BOOL :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 15 2008, 07:46 AM~12432900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see this shit??? LOL, he ducked that shit like a G
> *


I seen that shit on CNN last nite :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That damn reporter was mad as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man that shit had me rollin LOL.


----------



## Dirt422

Whut up Blacc Lowridaz!! 


CF looks like you and TY was enjoying ya'll self! :biggrin: 


Wussup Tyrone, you coming out here for new years...Would like to meet you.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 15 2008, 12:10 PM~12435013
> *I seen that shit on CNN last nite  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That damn reporter was mad as hell!  :biggrin:
> *



Dat was hilarious...I would have threw it back @ his punk azz.....

Old azz Bush got some good reflexes...
:rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I think he scared!!!! 187 too!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 15 2008, 12:23 PM~12435591
> *I think he scared!!!! 187 too!!!
> *


 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

Snow where U at?? 2 more weeks and U bacc home!!

Hey ya'll...

Man just got back from Houston, was out there handling some bizness for bout a week. Didn’t get no play time in xcept for the last couple days.
Maaan they know how to kicc it out there in the H-town though…with they slabs, and candy paint. They love them some oldsmobiles and cadillacs also!! With the bumper kits and straps on the trunk. :0 .

Me & my boy.hit a few clubs in the 3rd and 5th wards…know I had to sport the *LA* cap and represent. I woulda took some pics, but didn’t wanna seem like a weenie up in they spots, so I kept my bacc to the wall and peeped out how they party. 

Nothing like LA though….they do it that kicc bacc way country style!!, I’m talking bout you come out the lil spot and they got bar b que pits set up in the bacc of they trucks, Queing like 2 in the morning! ! :0 Inside U aint eatin nothing but crawfish-chicken-fish etc (for cheap)….not no damn hamburgers. And ****** is real cool out there, @ least the ones I kicked it with, no hating and maddoggin like fools out here in LA wanna do. :uh: 

Anyhow...Cee Yall...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 15 2008, 01:09 PM~12435467
> *Whut up Blacc Lowridaz!!
> CF looks like you and TY was enjoying ya'll self! :biggrin:
> Wussup Tyrone, you coming out here for new years...Would like to meet you.
> *


West up, 'Dirt'! Since 'CF' has one-up'd me by coming to Las Vegas, I have to do my best to make it to L.A. now. We'll see what happens.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 15 2008, 02:23 PM~12436038
> *Snow where U at?? 2 more weeks and U bacc home!!
> 
> Hey ya'll...
> 
> Man just got back from Houston, was out there handling some bizness for bout a week. Didn’t get no play time in xcept for the last couple days.
> Maaan they know how to kicc it out there in the H-town though…with they slabs, and candy paint. They love them some oldsmobiles and cadillacs also!! With the bumper kits and straps on the trunk. :0 .
> 
> Me & my boy.hit a few clubs in the 3rd and 5th wards…know I had to sport the LA cap and represent. I woulda took some pics, but didn’t wanna seem like a weenie up in they spots, so I kept my bacc to the wall and peeped out how they party.
> 
> Nothing like LA though….they do it that kicc bacc way country style!!, I’m talking bout you come out the lil spot and they got bar b que pits set up in the bacc of they trucks, Queing like 2 in the morning! ! :0  Inside U aint eatin nothing but crawfish-chicken-fish etc (for cheap)….not no damn hamburgers. And ****** is real cool out there, @ least the ones I kicked it with, no hating and maddoggin like fools out here in LA wanna do. :uh:
> 
> Anyhow...Cee Yall...
> *



LOL @ the BBQing in the back of the trucks.......That is some country ass shit


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 15 2008, 02:11 PM~12435489
> *Dat was hilarious...I would have threw it back @ his punk azz.....
> 
> Old azz Bush got some good reflexes...
> :rofl:
> *


Fool was already shook so he probably was expecting a lil sumthing  ***** know he been doing wrong


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

this is CRIP


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Scotty find me a LA spot for the winter! Its 18 damn degrees here! :tears: Its so damn cold I can barely stay :420: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 15 2008, 04:23 PM~12436570
> *this is CRIP
> *


SOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOO to you Scotty! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Fuck it, MS-13 *****! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 15 2008, 04:23 PM~12436570
> *this is CRIP
> *


Yous a fool! :biggrin: I can always count on your 8am text message to remind me that :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 15 2008, 04:42 PM~12436163
> *LOL @ the BBQing in the back of the trucks.......That is some country ass shit
> *


dont get it twisted them houston ****** will tear ya head off with the quickness..... Greenspoint aka gunspoint aint no joke.......
MLK on Sundays be off the chain


----------



## WEST UP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 15 2008, 05:11 PM~12437557
> *dont get it twisted them houston ****** will tear ya head off with the quickness..... Greenspoint aka gunspoint aint no joke.......
> MLK on Sundays be off the chain
> *



yep fo real....when I was out there this one cat was gettin chased by the po-po, ducked in the bushes, let the po-po pass him by, popped out and dumped on him 3-4 times. Po-Po had a bullet proof vest on, so it knocked him down. Then he stood over him and shot him in the head/neck  

Dont get it twisted like I'm givin props to what he did, just re-tellin the story!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2008, 09:28 PM~12429162
> *Friday was a busy night...my girl wanted to spend the weekend in Las Vegas for her birthday...so we went. I needed some extra money for my crap game later that night so I remembered some buster out that way owed me some loot for some Impala parts! Since he felt I had forgot about my cheese, I had to lure him out first....get him fed and drunk....it was payday...so i know he had my scrilla anyway!.....
> 
> nevermind the dates on the pics, their wrong.
> 
> a fed man iz a happy man!....i didint know why cuz had a nicotine patch on the side of his head though.. :uh: the RIO Hotel has a bomb azz Seafood buffett with everything you could want...$38.00 a plate, we were gonna get our monies worth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we went to go party down at the bar in the RIO Hotel for a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the parking lot...thinking we cool like dat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i threw his mark'azz in trunk and went threw dem pockets!..he's so wasted he didnt knwo what to think :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after he woke up, he wanted his money back....angry black man :angry: AINT NO LOVE LOST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CF you a fuccing fool with them fliccz haha that was funny :biggrin: 


man looks like you cats had a good time locz hellz ya thats the b nizz bruthaz keeping it true and TY i c you throwing up the WEST thats right!!!!!!!!!!

CF hope you didnt leave that bitch BROKE & MARRIED???????? LOL :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> Snow where U at?? 2 more weeks and U bacc home!!
> 
> WEST WEST MY LOC HELLZ CHA 2 MORE & IM BACC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> HOWZ EVERY ONE OUT THAT WAY ? I TALKED TO A COUPLE CATS & MENACE TO HES OUT N THE PC CHILL SAME OLE SHIT WELL I C ALL U CATS REAL SOOOON LOCO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 15 2008, 06:23 PM~12436570
> *this is CRIP
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 15 2008, 08:46 AM~12432900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see this shit??? LOL, he ducked that shit like a G
> *


haha, he sure did :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 PM~12429162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 PM~12429162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 15 2008, 02:46 PM~12436196
> *:biggrin:
> *


I finally joined up Homie. this thread has some good info hopefully I can get my ride up to par. your uncles shop has done so much for the movement.. your a real ryder and i do look up to you guys..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 15 2008, 01:59 PM~12435381
> *Man that shit had me rollin LOL.
> *


that fool was laughin while he was gettin that size 10 thrown at him.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 15 2008, 06:11 PM~12437557
> *dont get it twisted them houston ****** will tear ya head off with the quickness..... Greenspoint aka gunspoint aint no joke.......
> MLK on Sundays be off the chain
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Dec 15 2008, 02:24 PM~12436046-->
> 
> 
> 
> West up, 'Dirt'! Since 'CF' has one-up'd me by coming to Las Vegas, I have to do my best to make it to L.A. now. We'll see what happens.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 15 2008, 03:23 PM~12436570
> *this is CRIP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUCC YOU!!!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:08 PM~12438925
> *CF  you a fuccing fool with them fliccz haha that was funny :biggrin:
> man looks like you cats had a good time locz hellz ya thats the b nizz bruthaz keeping it true and TY i c you throwing up the WEST thats right!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CF  hope you didnt leave that bitch BROKE & MARRIED???????? LOL :uh:
> *


I had a fucking blast man!....tyrone and i was like long lost cuzzins....broke yes, married...not till the front bacc is done!!!

and bitch azz Tyrone and my girl made me get on this ride by myself...that fucced up! :angry:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 15 2008, 02:23 PM~12436570
> *this is CRIP
> *


Knock it off fool . . .


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 15 2008, 05:25 PM~12436590
> *SOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOO</span> to you Scotty!  :biggrin:
> *





WHAT UP TRoy.....ONE OF MY STRAIGHT UP B-DOG HOMIES = <span style=\'color:green\'>THEM QTR WINDOWS OFF THA CHAIN TOO G :thumbsup: GET AT YA BOY! x26 OF'EM


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S UP BROTHAS. BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL EVEN THOUGH I'M COLOR BLIND


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:55 AM~12443441
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHAS.  BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL EVEN THOUGH I'M COLOR BLIND
> *


yes it is isn't it!!!


----------



## Shot1more

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 15 2008, 03:28 PM~12436627
> *Yous a fool!  :biggrin: I can always count on your 8am text message to remind me that  :biggrin:
> *


That shit is so fuuny! T-Roy, your a fool.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 15 2008, 07:33 PM~12439946
> *I finally joined up Homie. this thread has some good info hopefully I can get my ride up to par. your uncles shop has done so much for the movement.. your a real ryder and i do look up to you guys..
> *


thanks homie!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2008, 10:37 PM~12442245
> *:biggrin:
> FUCC YOU!!!!!!!!
> I had a fucking blast man!....tyrone and i was like long lost cuzzins....broke yes, married...not till the front bacc is done!!!
> 
> and bitch azz Tyrone and my girl made me get on this ride by myself...that fucced up! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man fuck that ride!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:08 PM~12438925
> *CF  you a fuccing fool with them fliccz haha that was funny :biggrin:
> man looks like you cats had a good time locz hellz ya thats the b nizz bruthaz keeping it true and TY i c you throwing up the WEST thats right!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CF  hope you didnt leave that bitch BROKE & MARRIED???????? LOL :uh:
> *


It's was good seeing 'CF'. He has a good girl by his side. Yeah, 'C', gotta throw up the 'W'.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 16 2008, 10:07 AM~12445210
> *It's was good seeing 'CF'. He has a good girl by his side. Yeah, 'C', gotta throw up the 'W'.
> *


fuck him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 16 2008, 07:01 AM~12443607-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is isn't it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O my. I saw build up pics of your ride. all i can say is ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 16 2008, 10:45 AM~12444986
> *thanks homie!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. seen your article too. you guys are doing it big. I'll deff be hitting you up for info and real tec advise..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 16 2008, 11:08 AM~12445226
> *fuck him!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Be nice. I don't think that dude even has a ride.. He seems to be angry.. I have notice a lot of retards around here..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 01:16 PM~12445305
> *O my. I saw build up pics of your ride. all i can say is ......
> No problem. seen your article too. you guys are doing it big. I'll deff be hitting you up for info and real tec advise..
> Be nice. I don't think that dude even has a ride.. He seems to be angry.. I have notice a lot of retards around here..
> *


CF IS BUILDING SOMETHING.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 01:16 PM~12446751
> *CF IS BUILDING SOMETHING.
> *


his lips.....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 16 2008, 11:50 AM~12445042
> *man fuck that ride!!!!!!!!!!!  hno:
> *


Yeah what he said! :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 16 2008, 08:01 AM~12443607
> *yes it is isn't it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around:  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 02:09 PM~12447292
> *Don't seem like it. he always saying ugly things about you guys.. Is he a real ryder or what..
> :0  right clit save..............
> *


man this is his 1st car!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 16 2008, 03:14 PM~12447333
> *man this is his 1st car!!!!!!!!
> *


and he talks all that junk to OG's.. Hum. I think this site is full of folks just taking up band with. I been looking around and like it's about bashing peeps rather then the cars and rides..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 16 2008, 05:14 PM~12447333
> *man this is his 1st car!!!!!!!!
> *


I THOUGHT THE ***** HAD A MC BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:01 PM~12447812
> *I THOUGHT THE ***** HAD A MC BACK IN THE DAY
> *


No. go drink your coffee...  I was told he talks and just talks. this is is first build up.. or he says..


----------



## 187PURE

DID TYRONE SELL HIS FOE YET? I GOTTA GET DOWN TO THE GARAGE. MINE MAY BE IN SIMILAR CONDITION TO TYRONE'S BUT I GOTTA TAKE A LOOKSY. DON'T SELL TY.. BUILD! BUILD! BUILD!


----------



## 187PURE

MY FOE IS GONNA BE IN DRIVABLE CONDITION BY SAY JULY. LONG AS I'M VERTICAL, I CAN KEEP BUILDING ON IT "FOE LIFE"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 06:03 PM~12447831
> *No. go drink your coffee...  I was told he talks and just talks. this is is first build up.. or he says..
> *


JUST FINISHED IT. MOM DUKES JUST PUT ON A POT OF SPEGHETTI. I'MA BE STAYING WITH HER SINCE THAT CRAZY ASS B!TCH PUT A RESTRAINING ORDER ON A ***** :angry:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:07 PM~12447857
> *MY FOE IS GONNA BE IN DRIVABLE CONDITION BY SAY JULY.  LONG AS I'M VERTICAL,  I CAN KEEP BUILDING ON IT "FOE LIFE"
> *


That's a great way to look at it.. that's what it takes ..... ride to live / live to ride homie.. As long as you put your own knuckle blood into it it all good..


----------



## 187PURE

WEED HEAD MECHANIC JUST CALLED, TALKIN' BOUT MY RIDE IS READY COME GET IT. THAT ***** STILL HIGH ON THAT STRESS IF HE THINK I'M COMING OUT IN THE SNOW


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:10 PM~12447882
> *JUST FINISHED IT.  MOM DUKES JUST PUT ON A POT OF SPEGHETTI.  I'MA BE STAYING WITH HER SINCE THAT CRAZY ASS B!TCH PUT A RESTRAINING ORDER ON A ***** :angry:
> *


Tell her to hook up them cheddar biscuits or toast.. got to have some red wine too. what you know about that.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 06:13 PM~12447904
> *That's a great way to look at it.. that's what it takes ..... ride to live / live to ride homie.. As long as you put your own knuckle blood into it it all good..
> *


FA SHO' + THIS IS PHILLY SO I WON'T GET CLOWNED DRIVING A FOE IN AVERAGE CONDITION. JUST BY IT BEING A FOE ON THE BACK BUMPER THEY STILL JOCK. IT'LL BE ON TRUDAWG STATUS BY 2010


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 06:14 PM~12447922
> *Tell her to hook up them cheddar biscuits or toast.. got to have some red wine too. what you know about that.. :biggrin:
> *


ERTHANG *****. BUT ON THE REAL, I GOTTA STAY OFF THE BOTTLE. THAT'S HOW I GOT IN ALL THIS HEAT IN THE FIRST PLACE. THAT DAMN BOTTLE MAKE ME A EVIL MUTHAFUCCA


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:22 PM~12448004
> *ERTHANG *****.  BUT ON THE REAL, I GOTTA STAY OFF THE BOTTLE.  THAT'S HOW I GOT IN ALL THIS HEAT IN THE FIRST PLACE.  THAT DAMN BOTTLE MAKE ME A EVIL MUTHAFUCCA
> *


Don't drink to get drunk.. red wine is good for your pressure and prostate fool.. I drink to live. 8 ounces a day.. makes the food taste good too.. cleans the pallet and Wash's the mouth out.. I even drink with my pinkie out..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 06:29 PM~12448080
> *Don't drink to get drunk.. red wine is good for your pressure and prostate fool.. I drink to live. 8 ounces a day.. makes the food taste good too.. cleans the pallet and Wash's the mouth out.. I even drink with my pinkie out..
> *


YEAH THAT'S WHAT THE DOC SAYS. AND FOOL WHAT YOU KNOW 'BOUT THAT PINKIE OUT?? YOU SEEN HOW I DO ON PREVIOUS PAGES WHEN I HAD THE CRIP CAPE ON :biggrin:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:31 PM~12448122
> *YEAH THAT'S WHAT THE DOC SAYS.  AND FOOL WHAT YOU KNOW 'BOUT THAT PINKIE OUT??  YOU SEEN HOW I DO ON PREVIOUS PAGES WHEN I HAD THE CRIP CAPE ON :biggrin:
> *


Any red berry is good for you.. And I am skilled in the great ways of the great one upper.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 06:34 PM~12448150
> *Any red berry is good for you.. And I am skilled in the great ways of the great one upper..  :biggrin:
> *


I USED TO ROLL WITH A BOTTLE OF WINE. I HIT THE SWITCH AND TAKE A SIP


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:38 PM~12448205
> *I USED TO ROLL WITH A BOTTLE OF WINE.  I HIT THE SWITCH AND TAKE A SIP
> *


that's Ghetto .. I sip and swish... got to get my ride up to par so I can ride out ..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:04 PM~12447836
> *DID TYRONE SELL HIS FOE YET?  I GOTTA GET DOWN TO THE GARAGE.  MINE MAY BE IN SIMILAR CONDITION TO TYRONE'S BUT I GOTTA TAKE A LOOKSY.  DON'T SELL TY.. BUILD!  BUILD!  BUILD!
> *


No. Haven't sold it yet. With the state of the economy, I doubt if I'll find a buyer for it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 16 2008, 07:18 PM~12448586
> *No. Haven't sold it yet. With the state of the economy, I doubt if I'll find a buyer for it.
> *


THEN BUILD! BUILD! BUILD!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:25 PM~12448640
> *THEN BUILD!  BUILD!  BUILD!
> *


Can't build a car without money.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12448734
> *Can't build a car without money.
> *


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Dec 16 2008, 05:38 PM~12448734-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't build a car without money.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go play the tables...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:43 PM~12448792
> *
> *


I know. another set of lay off coming our way. this economy sucks. cheap gas is great but no jobs and higher bills suck.. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12448734
> *Can't build a car without money.
> *


LET ME CHEER YOU UP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 07:47 PM~12448828
> *go play the tables...
> I know. another set of lay off coming our way. this economy sucks. cheap gas is great but no jobs and higher bills suck.. :angry:
> *


***** WHAT YOU CARE. YO WOMAN TAKING CARE OF YA BLACK ASS


----------



## Scarfresh

*Everytime I Scroll Into This Thread....Theres Always Entertainment Like.....Drama.  *


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:54 PM~12448912
> ****** WHAT YOU CARE.  YO WOMAN TAKING CARE OF YA BLACK ASS
> *


Na. I'm on mad chic lock down. no ass , cash , or food.. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:01 PM~12447812
> *I THOUGHT THE ***** HAD A MC BACK IN THE DAY
> *


***** please!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:22 PM~12448004
> *ERTHANG *****.  BUT ON THE REAL, I GOTTA STAY OFF THE BOTTLE.  THAT'S HOW I GOT IN ALL THIS HEAT IN THE FIRST PLACE.  THAT DAMN BOTTLE MAKE ME A EVIL MUTHAFUCCA
> *


shutup ho!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 16 2008, 06:01 PM~12448991
> ****** please!!!!!
> *


How was dinner.. you fed and ready to work out in the shop.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 05:02 PM~12449012
> *How was dinner.. you fed and ready to work out in the shop.. :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 05:02 PM~12449012
> *How was dinner.. you fed and ready to work out in the shop.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Dec 16 2008, 05:55 PM~12448922
> *Everytime I Scroll Into This Thread....Theres Always Entertainment Like.....Drama.
> *


Your point..


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 05:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


Wow some one needs to do what they preach...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 16 2008, 08:02 PM~12449008
> *shutup ho!!!!!!
> *


I AINT GON' HOLD YOU, I DON'T MISS THE BOTTLE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Dec 16 2008, 07:55 PM~12448922
> *Everytime I Scroll Into This Thread....Theres Always Entertainment Like.....Drama.
> *


AY MAN, I JUST TELL IT LIKE IT T-I-IS


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN DAWG, YOU NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT. YOU BOUT GROW MORE HORIZONTAL THAN VERTICAL. FALL BACK ON SOME OF THEM TACOS *****. YOUR RIDE MIGHT GET DONE QUICKER


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 06:43 PM~12449343
> *DAMN DAWG, YOU NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT.  YOU BOUT GROW MORE HORIZONTAL THAN VERTICAL.  FALL BACK ON SOME OF THEM TACOS *****.  YOUR RIDE MIGHT GET DONE QUICKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Cren... :0 My...he's one burrito from imploding.....


----------



## TRUDAWG

****** u need to get that plane ticket to LA and quit bullshitting! Fly into PHX or Vegas if its cheaper and ride wit me or one of the homies


----------



## Ocean

user post image...


Hope this works. Trying to post my ride..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 16 2008, 08:55 PM~12449466
> ******* u need to get that plane ticket to LA and quit bullshitting! Fly into PHX or Vegas if its cheaper and ride wit me or one of the homies
> *


WHO? ME?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 08:58 PM~12449499
> *user post image...
> Hope this works. Trying to post my ride..
> *


FAIL


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 16 2008, 07:00 PM~12449514-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO? ME?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have chips now..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 07:01 PM~12449522
> *FAIL
> *


 user post image....

well i guess it just will not work for me.. My rides not all that great but mine..


----------



## Ocean

user post image....

user post image....

user post image....


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 08:43 PM~12449343
> *DAMN DAWG, YOU NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT.  YOU BOUT GROW MORE HORIZONTAL THAN VERTICAL.  FALL BACK ON SOME OF THEM TACOS *****.  YOUR RIDE MIGHT GET DONE QUICKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont get on crenshaw, hes a smooth mamjama mexican :biggrin: who is this ocean guy? fundi?


----------



## Ocean

I remember when V introduced me to the planet know as Crenshaw.. I hope his ride is as tight as some of these brothers. He sure does talk.. 

187 keep praying , and if you feel like it step aside and go to a quite room. I even pray at work to keep my nerves good. you have a purpose and a plan layout. Just got to have faith in it.. Women , cars , its all material BS. your new found faith will be there longer and much more dependable.. 

You Kat's have a good night. got to go say my prayers . These are some ruff times.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 16 2008, 06:43 PM~12449343-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN DAWG, YOU NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT.  YOU BOUT GROW MORE HORIZONTAL THAN VERTICAL.  FALL BACK ON SOME OF THEM TACOS *****.  YOUR RIDE MIGHT GET DONE QUICKER
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics of 64???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 06:55 PM~12449466
> ******* u need to get that plane ticket to LA and quit bullshitting! Fly into PHX or Vegas if its cheaper and ride wit me or one of the homies
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x629764972649276429
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 09:15 PM~12450883
> *I remember when V introduced me to the planet know as Crenshaw.. I hope his ride is as tight as some of these brothers. He sure does talk..
> 
> 187 keep praying , and if you feel like it step aside and go to a quite room. I even pray at work to keep my nerves good. you have a purpose and a plan layout. Just got to have faith in it.. Women  , cars , its all material BS. your new found faith will be there longer and much more dependable..
> 
> You Kat's have a good night. got to go say my prayers . These are some ruff times.
> *


man who the fucc are you? if I find our your fundi, I'mma get your ass banned again just on basic principle.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I got a XMAS card from G today.....that was cool of the homie to send it.


----------



## Eazy

Hello buuuuuddy :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 17 2008, 07:40 AM~12453356
> *Hello buuuuuddy :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 05:47 PM~12448828
> *go play the tables...
> I know. another set of lay off coming our way. this economy sucks. cheap gas is great but no jobs and higher bills suck.. :angry:
> *


Play the tables? They didn't build all those fancy casinos and hotels by paying out.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:51 PM~12448884
> *LET ME CHEER YOU UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Sup Ty, and 187!
......and Yea 187 I was talking about YOU and LA for New Years. I looked at ticket prices and it's about 4 bills


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2008, 10:07 AM~12454551
> *Sup Ty, and 187!
> ......and Yea 187 I was talking about YOU and LA for New Years. I looked at ticket prices and it's about 4 bills
> *


What's happening, 'Tru'?! Thanks again for the hook-up at the Super Show. I'll be sure to return the favor.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 06:14 PM~12449118
> *Wow some one needs to do what they preach...
> *



FUNGUS PLEASE STFU AND LEAVE THIS WEBSITE FOR GOOD BEFORE I BANN YOUR ASS AGAIN :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:07 PM~12447857
> *MY FOE IS GONNA BE IN DRIVABLE CONDITION BY SAY JULY.  LONG AS I'M VERTICAL,  I CAN KEEP BUILDING ON IT "FOE LIFE"
> *


you mean it'll be "my vwayed" out!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 16 2008, 08:15 PM~12450883
> *I remember when V introduced me to the planet know as Crenshaw.. I hope his ride is as tight as some of these brothers. He sure does talk..
> 
> 187 keep praying , and if you feel like it step aside and go to a quite room. I even pray at work to keep my nerves good. you have a purpose and a plan layout. Just got to have faith in it.. Women  , cars , its all material BS. your new found faith will be there longer and much more dependable..
> 
> You Kat's have a good night. got to go say my prayers . These are some ruff times.
> *


talk?????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.xvideos.com/c/1/Black%20Woman-30


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 11:42 AM~12455505
> *http://www.xvideos.com/c/1/Black%20Woman-30
> *


 I want a french black girl.... :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 17 2008, 01:59 PM~12456162
> *I want a french black girl.... :biggrin:
> *




i give you fundimotorsports aka candimann the scam artist everyone


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2008, 12:07 PM~12454551
> *Sup Ty, and 187!
> ......and Yea 187 I was talking about YOU and LA for New Years. I looked at ticket prices and it's about 4 bills
> *


MAN LOOK, I JUST GOT A QUOTE ON SOME A-ARMS (CHROME TOP AND BOTTOM) FOR A STACK. I GOTTA GET THESE CARS UP HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 12:43 PM~12454919
> *you mean it'll be "my vwayed" out!!!!!
> *


SHUT YOUR GERITAL ASS UP


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2008, 01:16 PM~12456689
> *SHUT YOUR GERITAL ASS UP
> *


don't be mad at me!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2008, 02:14 PM~12456680
> *MAN LOOK, I JUST GOT A QUOTE ON SOME A-ARMS (CHROME TOP AND BOTTOM) FOR A STACK.  I GOTTA GET THESE CARS UP HOMIE
> *


Just do it!!!!!!!!!! You already got the caddi rear apart need to just let it sit and get it chromed....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

tyrone....stop sending me all that fuccing spam to my email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wendell....stop texting me with all your bullshit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2008, 02:14 PM~12456680
> *MAN LOOK, I JUST GOT A QUOTE ON SOME A-ARMS (CHROME TOP AND BOTTOM) FOR A STACK.  I GOTTA GET THESE CARS UP HOMIE
> *


A stack for some chrome a-arms :0 Man is you kidding me......LOL :roflmao: Fuck trying to hustle that white, Imma start sending a-arms back east


----------



## 1229

:roflmao:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2008, 04:08 PM~12457737
> *A stack for some chrome a-arms :0 Man is you kidding me......LOL :roflmao: Fuck trying to hustle that white, Imma start sending a-arms back east
> *


NO BULLSHIT STRAIGHT COME UP......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 17 2008, 02:14 PM~12456680-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN LOOK, I JUST GOT A QUOTE ON SOME A-ARMS (CHROME TOP AND BOTTOM) FOR A STACK.  I GOTTA GET THESE CARS UP HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2008, 04:08 PM~12457737
> *A stack for some chrome a-arms :0 Man is you kidding me......LOL :roflmao: Fuck trying to hustle that white, Imma start sending a-arms back east
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whats more stupid is the fact 187 went for it :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 03:49 PM~12457535
> *tyrone....stop sending me all that fuccing spam to my email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wendell....stop texting me with all your bullshit!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 03:16 PM~12457794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats more stupid is the fact 187 went for it :uh:
> *


shut the fuck up Guadalupe!!!! go mow my lawn bitch!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 05:34 PM~12458483
> *shut the fuck up Guadalupe!!!!  go mow my lawn bitch!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 17 2008, 05:08 PM~12457737
> *A stack for some chrome a-arms :0 Man is you kidding me......LOL :roflmao: Fuck trying to hustle that white, Imma start sending a-arms back east
> *


 :biggrin: I know thats right, fool we got them lowers! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Sooooooooo Woooooooo to you Scotty!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 05:34 PM~12458483
> *shut the fuck up Guadalupe!!!!  go mow my lawn bitch!!!!!!!
> *


pick your knuccles off the ground when you walk you fuccing banana eater!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru when you rollin' thru?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 05:35 PM~12459143
> *pick your knuccles off the ground when you walk you fuccing banana eater!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck you "p.w."!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 06:56 PM~12459394
> *Tru when you rollin' thru?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

when YOU rollin' thru bitch?? :uh: u got ur nerve!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 06:07 PM~12459505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> when YOU rollin' thru bitch?? :uh: u got ur nerve!
> *


I do roll thru!!! but I don't hang with "p.w.'s"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 07:29 PM~12459685
> *I do roll thru!!!  but I don't hang with "p.w.'s"!!!!!!!!!
> *


see u on new years u mark!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 07:29 PM~12459685
> *I do roll thru!!!  but I don't hang with "p.w.'s"!!!!!!!!!
> *



I went by and got some pics of your new project.. here pics for every one to enjoy of Vz new toy..



user post image...

user post image....

me at the shop... :biggrin: 

user post image.....


damn V's doing it big...


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 07:44 PM~12459815
> *see u on new years u mark!
> *


 :0


----------



## Ocean

Damita. it's like my pics do not exist or something..... :tears:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 17 2008, 08:45 PM~12459820
> *I went by and got some pics of your new project.. here pics for every one to enjoy of Vz new toy..
> user post image...
> 
> user post image....
> 
> me at the shop... :biggrin:
> 
> user post image.....
> damn V's doing it big...
> *


Fundi failing like he does everyday


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK.. A STACK AINT BAD. I'M GETTING TOP A-ARMS CHROMED MOLDED AND EXTENDED. AND BOTTOMS CHROMED AND MOLDED. THAT'S FIVE HUNNID FOR UPPERS, FIVE HUNNID FOR LOWERS. IF YALL ****** CAN GET ME A BETTER DEAL HOOK ME UP. I GOT THE BREAD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 06:16 PM~12457794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats more stupid is the fact 187 went for it :uh:
> *


WELL HOW MUCH CAN YOU GET THEM FOR?


----------



## 187PURE

JUST LIKE I THOUGHT.. ANYWAY


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 17 2008, 09:24 PM~12461063-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK..  A STACK AINT BAD.  I'M GETTING TOP A-ARMS CHROMED MOLDED AND EXTENDED.  AND BOTTOMS CHROMED AND MOLDED.  THAT'S FIVE HUNNID FOR UPPERS, FIVE HUNNID FOR LOWERS.  IF YALL ****** CAN GET ME A BETTER DEAL HOOK ME UP.  I GOT THE BREAD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 17 2008, 09:26 PM~12461096
> *WELL HOW MUCH CAN YOU GET THEM FOR?
> *


It's around a grand for good quality welding and decent chrome. Talk to Anteazy, he does good work on welding it looks like, maybe you can make deal with him. A stacc to me is 100 not a 1000

Besides, dont you need a headliner, Nardi and Interior shampoo first?. And you have to be dumb as hell to have some fuccing a arms that cost the same price as your paint and body!!! :uh: save that 1000 and put it towards some good paint!

Seems like all you care about is your suspension/hydraulics.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2008, 09:41 PM~12461311
> *JUST LIKE I THOUGHT.. ANYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, thats like the 3rd time you've posted that song in the last 2 months :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2008, 06:51 PM~12459901
> *Fundi failing like he does everyday
> *


fuck you honky!!!!!! you on that racist Obama shit get the fuck out of here you inbred cracker bastard!!! if you're mexican you're a worthless *******!!!!!!!! FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187purebitch get at me I have a whole undercarriage for hardly nothing you buster ass hilltop basehead!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 17 2008, 05:34 PM~12458483-->
> 
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up Guadalupe!!!!  go mow my lawn bitch!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 17 2008, 10:48 PM~12462061
> *fuck you honky!!!!!!  you on that racist Obama shit get the fuck out of here you inbred cracker bastard!!!  if you're mexican you're a worthless *******!!!!!!!!  FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 17 2008, 10:53 PM~12462120
> *187purebitch get at me I have a whole undercarriage for hardly nothing you buster ass hilltop basehead!!!!!!
> *



YOU GOT SOME FUCKEN NERVE TO CALL PEOPLE RACIST!! I GOT ONE  *" I DON'T HATE *****'S, I THING EVERYBODY SHOULD OWN ONE!!! "YES BOSS"*

:twak: :twak: MOTHERFUCKER YOU NEED TO WATCH YOUR FUCKEN MOUTH!! YOUR ONE OF THE MOST RACIST PERSON ON HERE WITH ALL YOUR FUCKED UP COMMENTS!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND MAYBE STAY OUT OF THIS TOPIC!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 11:59 PM~12461512
> *It's around a grand for good quality welding and decent chrome. Talk to Anteazy, he does good work on welding it looks like, maybe you can make deal with him. A stacc to me is 100 not a 1000
> 
> Besides, dont you need a headliner, Nardi and Interior shampoo first?. And you have to be dumb as hell to have some fuccing a arms that cost the same price as your paint and body!!! :uh: save that 1000 and put it towards some good paint!
> 
> Seems like all you care about is your suspension/hydraulics.
> *


YEAH A STACK MEANS 1000 NERD :uh: AND YES, ONCE I GET THE KIDS OUT THE WAY FOR CHRISTMAS I'M GETTING THE NARDI, TOP, AND PAINT. I'M NOT SHAMPOOING SH!T EITHER.. I'M GETTING ALL NEW GUTS. AND YES, I DO CARE ABOUT DROLICS AND SUSPENSION. I LIKE TO SWANG HEAVY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 12:53 AM~12462120
> *187purebitch get at me I have a whole undercarriage for hardly nothing you buster ass hilltop basehead!!!!!!
> *


LOOK *****, HOW MUCH FOR JUST SOME ARMS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 18 2008, 12:01 AM~12461542
> *man, thats like the 3rd time you've posted that song in the last 2 months :angry:
> *


YOU YOUNG ****** DON'T KNOW SH#T :uh:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 18 2008, 06:23 AM~12463971-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH A STACK MEANS 1000 NERD :uh: AND YES, ONCE I GET THE KIDS OUT THE WAY FOR CHRISTMAS I'M GETTING THE NARDI, TOP, AND PAINT.  I'M NOT SHAMPOOING SH!T EITHER..  I'M GETTING ALL NEW GUTS.  AND YES, I DO CARE ABOUT DROLICS AND SUSPENSION.  I LIKE TO SWANG HEAVY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good price.. And they use diff terms for a stack...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 06:25 AM~12463977
> *LOOK *****, HOW MUCH FOR JUST SOME ARMS?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a quote for 1500 and I had to give a core....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:48 AM~12464050
> *YOU YOUNG ****** DON'T KNOW SH#T :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 09:59 PM~12461512
> *It's around a grand for good quality welding and decent chrome. Talk to Anteazy, he does good work on welding it looks like, maybe you can make deal with him. A stacc to me is 100 not a 1000
> 
> Besides, dont you need a headliner, Nardi and Interior shampoo first?. And you have to be dumb as hell to have some fuccing a arms that cost the same price as your paint and body!!! :uh: save that 1000 and put it towards some good paint!
> 
> Seems like all you care about is your suspension/hydraulics.
> *


And your welding skills are , how about your knuckles do they have some cuts and burn marks from the work you have done on your ride.. A stack is a grand.... and he is starting some where. shit you damn if you do and damn if don't.... :uh: Paint and body for a grand is a joke and you said that in a earlier post so what you talking about... Damn you buy a ride and now you just a know it all... Just chill and give the man word of encouragement dude. not all of us have blank checks...

It's time you update Scotty. what you doing , shop , your new ride !!!!!! I don't wana have to throw a shoe at you when I drive by. better work on your duck and doge technique......


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 17 2008, 04:08 PM~12457737-->
> 
> 
> 
> A stack for some chrome a-arms :0 Man is you kidding me......LOL :roflmao: Fuck trying to hustle that white, Imma start sending a-arms back east
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: No it means 1000 on this coast.. you have bad comprehention!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 04:11 PM~12457760
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: says the man that steals from his boss. or do you want to go there mister Impalla parts plus. Fellon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 17 2008, 04:16 PM~12457794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats more stupid is the fact 187 went for it :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go eat some tacos and get of his nutts.. better yet find you ATM card and buy some more parts for your bolt on build your not really building your self..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Dec 17 2008, 07:51 PM~12459901
> *Fundi failing like he does everyday
> *


Geez I made a name just to respond to this stupid fuck... tell you what.. why don't you just go , take your fist and ram it up your ass. them spin on it for a minute..

Chuck... come up with some proof or shut up!!!!!!!! you have yet posted all the shit you say you have or anything take your drama out this topic......

Cren you act like you built shit before.... :uh: Go write a check.........

187 ... do you.. sounds like you got a plan.. keep to it and fuck the haters..

Scotty.. well.. ........ 

Tru......... :uh: Drive your 300 class and look down on others like you been doing...


Tyrone..... hope fully things will go well and you get back to having a hot ride..

back bumper get a life and stay out.... can't wait till they ship your ass back out to sea . maybe you will fall of the carrier deck and get ate by a great white shark.. 


real talk.......


----------



## God's Son2

fun day= fundi :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 10:12 AM~12464331
> *:uh:  No it means 1000 on this coast.. you have bad comprehention!!!!!
> :uh:  says the man that steals from his boss. or do you want to go there mister Impalla parts plus. Fellon...
> Go eat some tacos and get of his nutts.. better yet find you ATM card and buy some more parts for your bolt on build your not really building your self..
> Geez I made a name just to respond to this stupid fuck... tell you what.. why don't you just go , take your fist and ram it up your ass. them spin on it for a minute..
> 
> Chuck... come up with some proof or shut up!!!!!!!! you have yet posted all the shit you say you have or anything take your drama out this topic......
> 
> Cren you act like you built shit before.... :uh: Go write a check.........
> 
> 187 ... do you.. sounds like you got a plan.. keep to it and fuck the haters..
> 
> Scotty.. well.. ........
> 
> Tru.........  :uh:  Drive your 300 class and look down on others like you been doing...
> Tyrone..... hope fully things will go well and you get back to having a hot ride..
> 
> back bumper get a life and stay out.... can't wait till they ship your ass back out to sea . maybe you will fall of the carrier deck and get ate by a great white shark..
> real talk.......
> *


THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## 187PURE

I'MA STOP TALKING WITH SLANG AND USE CORRECT ENGLISH. FOLKS CAN TAKE YOUR WORDS OUT OF CONTEXT OR MISUNDERSTAND YOU ALL TOGETHER


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Dec 18 2008, 08:47 AM~12464480-->
> 
> 
> 
> fun day= fundi :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how long did it take you to figuere that out.. :uh: plus I said it... now go pray...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 08:54 AM~12464522
> *THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just keeping it real. Since peaple calling me out and putting my name on others..You can tell when some one has nothing or does nothing. they tend to hate or find fault in others... But haters make the world go around. lets you know your doing something if they are talking about it... your not blending in the mold...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 08:57 AM~12464537
> *I'MA STOP TALKING WITH SLANG AND USE CORRECT ENGLISH.  FOLKS CAN TAKE YOUR WORDS OUT OF CONTEXT OR MISUNDERSTAND YOU ALL TOGETHER
> *


 ya that's why I get in trouble... I sound are proper in shit on the phone. sound like a bill collector hum.. :biggrin:


----------



## fun day




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 18 2008, 03:27 AM~12463844
> *YOU GOT SOME FUCKEN NERVE TO CALL PEOPLE RACIST!! I GOT ONE    " I DON'T HATE *****'S, I THING EVERYBODY SHOULD OWN ONE!!! "YES BOSS"
> 
> :twak:  :twak: MOTHERFUCKER YOU NEED TO WATCH YOUR FUCKEN MOUTH!! YOUR ONE OF THE MOST RACIST PERSON ON HERE WITH ALL YOUR FUCKED UP COMMENTS!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND MAYBE STAY OUT OF THIS TOPIC!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


fuck you cracker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 18 2008, 06:46 AM~12464225
> *And your welding skills are , how about your knuckles do they have some cuts and burn marks from the work you have done on your ride..  A stack is a grand.... and he is starting some where. shit you damn if you do and damn if don't.... :uh:  Paint and body for a grand is a joke and you said that in a earlier post so what you talking about... Damn you buy a ride and now you just a know it all... Just chill and give the man word of encouragement dude. not all of us have blank checks...
> 
> It's time you update Scotty. what you doing , shop , your new ride !!!!!! I don't wana have to throw a shoe at you when I drive by. better work on your duck and doge technique......
> *


Fundi you're dumber than catshit!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 07:12 AM~12464331
> *:uh:  No it means 1000 on this coast.. you have bad comprehention!!!!!
> :uh:  says the man that steals from his boss. or do you want to go there mister Impalla parts plus. Fellon...
> Go eat some tacos and get of his nutts.. better yet find you ATM card and buy some more parts for your bolt on build your not really building your self..
> Geez I made a name just to respond to this stupid fuck... tell you what.. why don't you just go , take your fist and ram it up your ass. them spin on it for a minute..
> 
> Chuck... come up with some proof or shut up!!!!!!!! you have yet posted all the shit you say you have or anything take your drama out this topic......
> 
> Cren you act like you built shit before.... :uh: Go write a check.........
> 
> 187 ... do you.. sounds like you got a plan.. keep to it and fuck the haters..
> 
> Scotty.. well.. ........
> 
> Tru.........  :uh:  Drive your 300 class and look down on others like you been doing...
> Tyrone..... hope fully things will go well and you get back to having a hot ride..
> 
> back bumper get a life and stay out.... can't wait till they ship your ass back out to sea . maybe you will fall of the carrier deck and get ate by a great white shark..
> real talk.......
> *


get a proper white bitch before you speak!!!!!!!


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 10:13 AM~12465102
> *get a proper white bitch before you speak!!!!!!!
> *


Okay so were your ride...  I'm not Ocean. by the way . since you and chuck love me so much. I'm going to have fun for one day...........


----------



## fun day

I see that Trudag is lurking.. I know you got something not worth listning to say...Ignore me . just click the button like you do at work...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 09:20 AM~12465152
> *I see that Trudag is lurking.. I know you got something not worth listning to say...Ignore me . just click the button like you do at work...
> *


man you got life twisted you stupid slave!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatever happened to if u don't have anything nice to say then SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!







AM I CLEAR ENOUGH FOR YOU?





PICTURE ME ROLLIN!


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 18 2008, 10:37 AM~12465299-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to if u don't have anything nice to say then SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!
> AM I CLEAR ENOUGH FOR YOU?
> PICTURE ME ROLLIN!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 18 2008, 10:29 AM~12465239
> *I don't really care for the comments the fundi/candiman makes at times but i been following this and haven't seen ANY ACTUAL PROOF that he scammed anyone :dunno: .  IF he did, post it up, and if he didn't and a few guys are just getting him banned then.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'm willing to give u a pass! Hate only gives way to negativity in ones self.


Please keep the drama out though


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 10:36 AM~12465293
> *man you got life twisted you stupid slave!!!!!!!
> *


I hope you and your little freinds , Ocean , Tru , and Cren have a sausage fest. because you guys are the most talking get nothing done crew around.....  

Now go get my parts Wendell. Do your job you parts counter fool.. I know your Uncle is probably yelling at you right now being on lay it low instead of cleaning up that oil in bay 2 of the shop. make sure you take some more mister clean pics to. You working was so funny...


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 18 2008, 10:45 AM~12465371
> *I'm willing to give u a pass! Hate only gives way to negativity in ones self.
> Please keep the drama out though
> *


I'm all talk........... :biggrin: 

but your hate on the Expo hurt mt feelings you pinky out *****!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 18 2008, 10:11 AM~12465078-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you cracker!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 18 2008, 10:13 AM~12465102
> *get a proper white bitch before you speak!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotty this is not cool. you need to chill. your Uncle would be very unhappy... your speaking like a corner junkie with no self respect.. get right and rep fool... I'm going to need those gates after X-mas...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 10:48 AM~12465404
> *I hope you and your little freinds , Ocean , Tru , and Cren have a sausage fest. because you guys are the most talking get nothing done crew around.....
> 
> Now go get my parts Wendell. Do your job you parts counter fool.. I know your Uncle is probably yelling at you right now being on lay it low instead of cleaning up that oil in bay 2 of the shop. make sure you take some more mister clean pics to. You working was so funny...
> *


Dude I don't even know you ....And Them cats seem to be okay in my book. what you got post it up if I might ask... I'm still learnig...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 09:48 AM~12465404
> *I hope you and your little freinds , Ocean , Tru , and Cren have a sausage fest. because you guys are the most talking get nothing done crew around.....
> 
> Now go get my parts Wendell. Do your job you parts counter fool.. I know your Uncle is probably yelling at you right now being on lay it low instead of cleaning up that oil in bay 2 of the shop. make sure you take some more mister clean pics to. You working was so funny...
> *


Robert you are retarded!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 18 2008, 10:04 AM~12465523
> *Scotty this is not cool. you need to chill. your Uncle would be very unhappy... your speaking like a corner junkie with no self respect.. get right and rep fool... I'm going to need those gates after X-mas...
> Dude I don't even know you ....And Them cats seem to be okay in my book. what you got post it up if I might ask... I'm still learnig...
> *


my uncle thinks your a fool from the backwoods with a noose halfway around your neck!! now go roll around in your old ass Bimmer and bucket ass roadmaster!!!!!!!


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 11:10 AM~12465559
> *Robert you are retarded!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

No the Extra chromosome makes me a master mind!!!!!!!!!!!! 











How did your wheel chair get around Disney land the other day. I know your Kids where tired after pushing you all day... :0 i still got that pic you sent me. i think I should post it to get a good laugh from the fella's......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 10:18 AM~12465613
> *:biggrin:
> 
> No the Extra chromosome makes me a master mind!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did your wheel chair get around Disney land the other day. I know your Kids where tired after pushing you all day... :0  i still got that pic you sent me. i think I should post it to get a good laugh from the fella's......
> *


please post!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waiting.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

still waiting.........


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 11:35 AM~12465759
> *still waiting.........
> *


 :0 
You sent me the text when i said you where lying fool..... I don't like posting peeps kids but. you guys are right He don't have a white woman!!!!!!!!











Even on one of his Lex!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: let me look through my text to find the other one...


----------



## fun day




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you're not too smart are you!!!!!!!! fellas can I clown him please???????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 18 2008, 01:04 PM~12465523
> *Dude I don't even know you ....And Them cats seem to be okay in my book. what you got post it up if I might ask... I'm still learnig...
> *


FUNDI, MAN YOU LOOSING YOUR FU#KING MIND TALKING TO YOURSELF


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN




----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 18 2008, 11:56 AM~12465925-->
> 
> 
> 
> you're not too smart are you!!!!!!!!  fellas can I clown him please???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 12:01 PM~12465961
> *FUNDI, MAN YOU LOOSING YOUR FU#KING MIND TALKING TO YOURSELF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

This is my day name.. I'm using it to beat down some lies in feed back. otherwise I have not been around...


----------



## 187PURE

I JUST GOT A PM FROM AN ANONYMOUS PERSON. WE REALLY ALL NEED TO CHILL. OTHER PEOPLE ARE TALKIN BOUT THIS TOPIC LIKE A DOG. AND I'M FROWNED ON AS A WESTCOAST/PHILLY NATIVE ASSHOLE. ON THAT NOTE, LET'S TAKE A TIME OUT AND MEDITATE:


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 12:02 PM~12465970
> *
> *












Pitt bull build your box yet........ we know you roll a Nisson now.. O my have the mighty have fallen. from a 64 to a Jap truck at that.. Fool can't even roll a real truck.. Now that's some soccer mon shit right there!!!!!!! Where your Benz at...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

WE'RE NOT DONE MEDITATING YET


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Dec 18 2008, 02:09 PM~12466057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS CLEAN.


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 12:12 PM~12466077
> *I JUST GOT A PM FROM AN ANONYMOUS PERSON.  WE REALLY ALL NEED TO CHILL.  OTHER PEOPLE ARE TALKIN BOUT THIS TOPIC LIKE A DOG.  AND I'M FROWNED ON AS A WESTCOAST/PHILLY NATIVE ASSHOLE.  ON THAT NOTE, LET'S TAKE A TIME OUT AND MEDITATE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I'm stop.. 










shuss don't tell I posted my pancake ass.......... :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 12:18 PM~12466149
> *NOW THAT IS CLEAN.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## fun day

:0


----------



## fun day

NC Big M!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 03:34 PM~12466735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC Big M!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 01:42 PM~12466788
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


You should see the white on. chrome unders and drag blocks all around scared the shit out of HWY peeps. hit back bumper on 6 batts.. We went on a toy run. All I could do it scrape. them boys clowned all the way to the show.. 
I know whose doing my undies. they say it's half price if you take it to Mexico.. :biggrin: 
When you hosting a east coast meet up there!!!!! I know at least 10 rides ready to go up I95!!!!! tell moms to put the big pot of spaghetti on.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 03:49 PM~12466837
> *You should see the white on. chrome unders and drag blocks all around scared the shit out of HWY peeps. hit back bumper on 6 batts..  We went on a toy run. All I could do it scrape. them boys clowned all the way to the show..
> I know whose doing my undies. they say it's half price if you take it to Mexico.. :biggrin:
> When you hosting a east coast meet up there!!!!! I know at least 10 rides ready to go up I95!!!!! tell moms to put the big pot of spaghetti on.... :biggrin:
> *


I HOLLARED AT "ghettoslick". WE POSED TO BE PUTTING SOMETHING TOGETHER FOR THE NEW YEAR. CHECK THE PHILLY THREAD


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 02:09 PM~12467018
> *I HOLLARED AT "ghettoslick".  WE POSED TO BE PUTTING SOMETHING TOGETHER FOR THE NEW YEAR.  CHECK THE PHILLY THREAD
> *


 :0 snow hop. maybe can see if that toneloc dude is real... :uh: I know Kaddi ready for a ride..


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 01:11 PM~12466071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> This is my day name.. I'm using it to beat down some lies in feed back. otherwise I have not been around...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 18 2008, 02:17 PM~12467077
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 


187 whats moms cooking for dinner tonight!!!!!!!!! your crazy let you go get your underwear yet. You been out for a minute. hope she ain't doing the mad black woman!!!!!!!!










8 tracks , tapes , parts , all your parachute pants , Eddi Murphy jacket!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: :tears:


----------



## TRUDAWG

187 who was talking shit and what about? Cuz i'm sure we could certainly give a fuck less what other people think about this topic. They don't like it regardless and have been trying to get it shut down since day 1.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 02:13 PM~12467055
> *:0 snow hop. maybe can see if that toneloc dude is real... :uh: I know Kaddi ready for a ride..
> *


all real here


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 04:24 PM~12467134
> *:0
> 187 whats moms cooking for dinner tonight!!!!!!!!! your crazy let you go get your underwear yet. You been out for a minute. hope she ain't doing the mad black woman!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 tracks , tapes , parts , all your parachute pants , Eddi Murphy jacket!!!!!!!!!!!!  hno:  :tears:
> *


I'MA JUST LET THANGS COOL OFF SOME MORE CEFORE I GO BAKC HOME. B!TCH LIVES RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME AND I DON'T WANT NO CONFRONTATIONS WITH THE HO. I ESPECIALLY DON'T WANT NO MORE SHERIFFS KNOKCING AT MY DOOR


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 18 2008, 04:27 PM~12467177
> *187 who was talking shit and what about? Cuz i'm sure we could certainly give a fuck less what other people think about this topic. They don't like it regardless and have been trying to get it shut down since day 1.
> *


I DON'T WANT TO PUT HIM ON BLAST, BUT I THINK HE WAS SPEAKING FOR A THIRD PARTY. I GAVE HIM SOME SUGGESTIONS THOUGH


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 18 2008, 02:47 PM~12467336-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'MA JUST LET THANGS COOL OFF SOME MORE CEFORE I GO BAKC HOME.  B!TCH LIVES RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME AND I DON'T WANT NO CONFRONTATIONS WITH THE HO.  I ESPECIALLY DON'T WANT NO MORE SHERIFFS KNOKCING AT MY DOOR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First respect that sis-ta.. Then work on your reform and approach. after that throw that Chic's back out...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 02:49 PM~12467345
> *I DON'T WANT TO PUT HIM ON BLAST, BUT I THINK HE WAS SPEAKING FOR A THIRD PARTY.  I GAVE HIM SOME SUGGESTIONS THOUGH
> *


Sounds like a coward when i got something to say I going to come out and say it or call your black ass..


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Dec 18 2008, 02:32 PM~12467209-->
> 
> 
> 
> all real here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the get ready to duck when that size 12 e comes at your head!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ocean_@Dec 18 2008, 03:06 PM~12467488
> *First respect that sis-ta.. Then work on your reform and approach. after that throw that Chic's back out...
> Sounds like a coward when i got something to say I going to come out and say it or call your black ass..
> *


 :uh: love peace and nappyness , yen and yang , bla bla bla.. ZZZZZZZZZZz Knock on that door , take her by her hair , bend her over and tell her whats up. Finish and tell her to make your sandwich ,sum Utz chips , side of red Koolaid !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 18 2008, 02:54 PM~12467383
> *ok fool for one im white 2 you would never see me with some wilda beast 3 you hate your own race and your the real uncle tom is that good enough or should i go on
> *


 :0 snap!!!!!!! A phoney......up in here........ and I like *****'s just hate when they act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!! (word play) Tru don't get butt hurt has nothing to do with being racist. Look it up lawyer...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 03:16 PM~12467605
> *:0  snap!!!!!!! A phoney......up in here........ and I like *****'s just hate when they act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!! (word play) Tru don't get butt hurt has nothing to do with being racist. Look it up lawyer...
> *


man u outta line with that shit no matter what kind of semantics your playing. Why do i have to see/read that shit in one of only topics I stay in so I don't have to see that shit everywhere else. 
We don't shit where we eat homie!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 03:10 PM~12467529
> *the get ready to duck when that size 12 e comes at your head!!!!
> :uh:  love peace and nappyness , yen and yang , bla bla bla.. ZZZZZZZZZZz Knock on that door , take her by her hair , bend her over and tell her whats up. Finish and tell her to make your sandwich ,sum Utz chips , side of red Koolaid !!!!!!!!!
> *


anytime your feeling a lil froggy just jump


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 18 2008, 03:22 PM~12467660
> *man u outta line with that shit no matter what kind of  semantics your playing. Why do i have to see/read that shit in one of only topics I stay in so I don't have to see that shit everywhere else.
> We don't shit where we eat homie!
> *


I feel ya. but I grew up being called that. So I'm not as offended as you might be. I had to walk into my school every day and fight.. My sister was attacked and we still survived.. So the word has no power to me Homie..  It's a word that all it is..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 03:16 PM~12467605
> *:0  snap!!!!!!! A phoney......up in here........ and I like *****'s just hate when they act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!! (word play) Tru don't get butt hurt has nothing to do with being racist. Look it up lawyer...
> *


did i ever say i wasnt white uncle tom.i had an adopted brother who was black.on the real you run your mouth to much and somebody is going to shut it up


----------



## fun day

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 18 2008, 03:29 PM~12467719
> *did i ever say i wasnt white uncle tom.i had an adopted brother who was black.on the real you run your mouth to much and somebody is going to shut it up
> *


act you did.. and another member told me you where too.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I could care less. but your N word comments and stuff make sense now.. and your hate......


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 03:27 PM~12467708
> * It's a word that all it is..
> *


you're 100% right, but still don't like seeing that shit in my LIL safe haven....lol
and honestly it's worse coming from someone of my own decent


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12467741
> *act you did.. and another member told me you where too.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I could care less. but your N word comments and stuff make sense now.. and your hate......
> *


fungass instead of trying to ruin this topic i would be glad to chat in offtopic with you or we can continue in feedback


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

fundi....why are you still here trying to kicc it with us?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 18 2008, 03:36 PM~12467779
> *fungass instead of trying to ruin this topic i would be glad to chat in offtopic with you or we can continue in feedback
> *


the don't reply to him :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 18 2008, 03:56 PM~12467932
> *the don't reply to him :angry:
> *



yeah....ignore time


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 18 2008, 03:59 PM~12467963
> *yeah....ignore time
> *


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 17 2008, 11:59 PM~12461512-->
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, dont you need a headliner, Nardi and Interior shampoo first?. And you have to be dumb as hell to have some fuccing a arms that cost the same price as your paint and body!!! :uh: save that 1000 and put it towards some good paint!
> 
> Seems like all you care about is your suspension/hydraulics.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> paint is always the last thing on my to do list.... Ill be damned if I drop alotta cash on paint just to get it fucked up doing suspension or interior work
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 12:48 AM~12462061
> *fuck you honky!!!!!!  you on that racist Obama shit get the fuck out of here you inbred cracker bastard!!!  if you're mexican you're a worthless *******!!!!!!!!  FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!
> *


pot calling the kettle black.....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 18 2008, 06:56 PM~12468476
> *paint is always the last thing on my to do list.... Ill be damned if I drop alotta cash on paint just to get it fucked up doing suspension or interior work
> pot calling the kettle black.....
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING. I'M GETTING ALL THE DIRTY WORK DONE FIRST


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi and CF suck on each others titties and shit!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 18 2008, 07:42 PM~12468848
> *fundi and CF suck on each others titties and shit!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 18 2008, 04:56 PM~12468476
> *paint is always the last thing on my to do list.... Ill be damned if I drop alotta cash on paint just to get it fucked up doing suspension or interior work
> pot calling the kettle black.....
> *




I've never seen a paint job get fucked you unless someone is doing somthing irresponsible and wrong. Most chrome and upholstery work is done away from the car anyway.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 18 2008, 08:28 PM~12469238
> *I've never seen a paint job get fucked you unless someone is doing somthing irresponsible and wrong. Most chrome and upholstery work is done away from the car anyway.
> *


WELL, TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:37 PM~12469336
> *WELL, TO EACH HIS OWN
> *


 no, what i said is the truth.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Yall wildin out :biggrin:


----------



## Ocean

damn You'll remind me of def jam in the 90z... all we need is cams and more mama jokes..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 18 2008, 08:28 PM~12469238
> *I've never seen a paint job get fucked you unless someone is doing somthing irresponsible and wrong. Most chrome and upholstery work is done away from the car anyway.
> *


accidents happen homie.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 18 2008, 10:22 PM~12471786
> *accidents happen homie.....
> *



true...be careful around the candy!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:07 PM~12447857
> *MY FOE IS GONNA BE IN DRIVABLE CONDITION BY SAY JULY.  LONG AS I'M VERTICAL,  I CAN KEEP BUILDING ON IT "FOE LIFE"
> *


 :0 IMMA HOLD U TO THAT :biggrin: U NEED TO UIT FUCCIN WIT THAT RAGGEDY ASS LAC AND PUT THAT FOE ON DA MAP! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fun day_@Dec 18 2008, 04:16 PM~12467605
> *:0  snap!!!!!!! A phoney......up in here........ and I like *****'s just hate when they act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!! (word play) Tru don't get butt hurt has nothing to do with being racist. Look it up lawyer...
> *


Problem is fundi, you say that shit like there is a difference but the average ******* is callin you that just by lookin at your black ass regardless. He aint trying to distinguish the two so dont try to make it sound like you know the difference.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2008, 04:15 AM~12473543
> *:0 IMMA HOLD U TO THAT :biggrin: U NEED TO UIT FUCCIN WIT THAT RAGGEDY ASS LAC AND PUT THAT FOE ON DA MAP! :biggrin:
> *


NEVER.. THE LAC IS HERE TO STAY. THAT'S MY HO CATCHER


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2008, 04:57 AM~12473825
> *NEVER..  THE LAC IS HERE TO STAY.  THAT'S MY HO CATCHER
> *


Why catch a ho when you can attract women..... With a 64!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I can agree with that!!!


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH YOU GOT A POINT. THE LAST HOES I HAD IN MY RIDE WAS THROWING TRASH AND BEER BOTTLES OUT THE GOTDAMN WINDOW WHILE I WAS THREE WHEELING


----------



## TRUDAWG

man oh man :nosad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 19 2008, 11:19 AM~12474692
> *man oh man :nosad:
> *


I TOLD YOU BOUT MY UNFORTUNATE INCIDENT WITH THE AXLE BREAKING AND DENTING MY QUARTER RIGHT? I'M FINALLY DROPPING IT OFF AT THE BODY SHOP TODAY. I GOT A PAINTER ON DECK TOO. THEY CUT AND BUFF EVERY CAR AFTER PAINT


----------



## TRUDAWG

I got a bad ass painter/body man that gets down backyard boogie style, only problem is sometimes I have to lock his ass in the garage, to get my shit done. 
Slide some squares and brew through the door, but I gets my shit done ....lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2008, 03:57 AM~12473825
> *NEVER..  THE LAC IS HERE TO STAY.  THAT'S MY HO CATCHER
> *


raggedy ass hoes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 19 2008, 09:36 AM~12474793-->
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD YOU BOUT MY UNFORTUNATE INCIDENT WITH THE AXLE BREAKING AND DENTING MY QUARTER RIGHT?  I'M FINALLY DROPPING IT OFF AT THE BODY SHOP TODAY.  I GOT A PAINTER ON DECK TOO.  THEY CUT AND BUFF EVERY CAR AFTER PAINT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 09:45 AM~12474855
> *I got a bad ass painter/body man that gets down backyard boogie style, only problem is sometimes I have to lock his ass in the garage, to get my shit done.
> Slide some squares and brew through the door, but I gets my shit done ....lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya sounds like my Mex He can... talks and talks and talk. can do the job if left alone , lock down , or pulling a all night-er and the rest of the crew is asleep.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 10:05 AM~12474981
> *raggedy ass hoes!!!!!!!!
> *


And we have yet see you.. My pics ain't working or something.. help a brotha out and show us something.. ( not IMG either) :nono:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2008, 08:36 AM~12474793
> *I TOLD YOU BOUT MY UNFORTUNATE INCIDENT WITH THE AXLE BREAKING AND DENTING MY QUARTER RIGHT?  I'M FINALLY DROPPING IT OFF AT THE BODY SHOP TODAY.  I GOT A PAINTER ON DECK TOO.  THEY CUT AND BUFF EVERY CAR AFTER PAINT
> *


Damn......that almost happened to me on Crenshaw a few years back. The axel rod had slowly been getting chewed to nothing. I heard a real bad clanking noise as I was rolling past Baldwin Hills mall. Towed the ride home and sent the rear end to hoopers. They pulled out the axel rod and the damn thing was just about to snap. I was lucky it didn't snap while I was rolling; it would have sent that rear wheel thru the quarter. Sucks for you. 

Is your rear end not reinforced?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 19 2008, 09:34 AM~12475198
> *
> ya sounds like my Mex He can... talks and talks and talk. can do the job if left alone , lock down , or pulling a all night-er and the rest of the crew is asleep.. :biggrin:
> And we have yet see you.. My pics ain't working or something.. help a brotha out and show us something.. ( not IMG either)  :nono:
> *


post up kathy bates


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 11:01 AM~12475410
> *post up kathy bates
> *


x10


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 11:01 AM~12475410
> *post up kathy bates
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I don't get it why? i guess get yours on fool... :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

QUICK QUESTION CAUSE I'M AT THE SHOP ON YOUTUBE PLAYING JAMS. WHO SING THE FUNK JAM "ABADABATRYBIN" (SPELLING)?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2008, 04:07 PM~12476977
> *QUICK QUESTION CAUSE I'M AT THE SHOP ON YOUTUBE PLAYING JAMS.  WHO SING THE FUNK JAM "ABADABATRYBIN" (SPELLING)?
> *


snoop dogg used the beat in g's and hustlas


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2008, 02:07 PM~12476977
> *QUICK QUESTION CAUSE I'M AT THE SHOP ON YOUTUBE PLAYING JAMS.  WHO SING THE FUNK JAM "ABADABATRYBIN" (SPELLING)?
> *


Spelling , what word is that..... :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 19 2008, 04:10 PM~12477012
> *Spelling , what word is that..... :dunno:
> *


you to young. I need a ol skool ***** like me to answer that question. couple lyrics are.. "all our ride are fifty cents..."


----------



## 187PURE

BERNARD WRIGHT. SCOTTY JUST TOLD ME


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2008, 02:13 PM~12477037
> *you to young.  I need a ol skool ***** like me to answer that question.  couple lyrics are.. "all our ride are fifty cents..."
> *


I got 45's *****. And 8 tracks ... My HS car had a light bar and 8track player..


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2008, 02:15 PM~12477059
> *BERNARD WRIGHT.  SCOTTY JUST TOLD ME
> *







Bernard Wright - Haboglabotribin


----------



## Ocean

I think I got the hang of this. Now if I could get those pics up ( Wendells ride).. :angry: 







:roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Ocean+Dec 19 2008, 02:16 PM~12477067-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got 45's *****. And 8 tracks ... My HS car had a light bar and 8track player..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 02:19 PM~12477090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Wright - Haboglabotribin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ocean_@Dec 19 2008, 02:33 PM~12477196
> *I think I got the hang of this. Now if I could get those pics up ( Wendells ride).. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



FUNDI PLEASE STFU AND STAY OUT OF THIS TOPIC ALREADY!! YOU STAND OUT LIKE A SOAR THUMB WITH YOUR WINKS AT THE END OF YOUR STATEMENTS. NOT TO MENTION YOU PUT IN A VIDEO IN WITH ALOT OF YOUR POSTS. WERE NOT STUPID AND KNOW THAT IT'S YOU. DON'T WORRY THIS ACCOUNT WILL BE BANNED WITHIN..... WELL YOU WILL SEE FOR YOURSELF


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 19 2008, 02:35 PM~12477210
> *FUNDI PLEASE STFU AND STAY OUT OF THIS TOPIC ALREADY!! YOU STAND OUT LIKE A SOAR THUMB WITH YOUR WINKS AT THE END OF YOUR STATEMENTS. NOT TO MENTION YOU PUT IN A VIDEO IN WITH ALOT OF YOUR POSTS. WERE NOT STUPID AND KNOW THAT IT'S YOU. DON'T WORRY THIS ACCOUNT WILL BE BANNED WITHIN..... WELL YOU WILL SEE FOR YOURSELF
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 19 2008, 07:25 AM~12473946
> *Why catch a ho when you can attract women.....  With a 64!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 19 2008, 03:19 PM~12477090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Wright - Haboglabotribin
> *


I thought Dr. Dre made dat shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 19 2008, 02:35 PM~12477210
> *FUNDI PLEASE STFU AND STAY OUT OF THIS TOPIC ALREADY!! YOU STAND OUT LIKE A SOAR THUMB WITH YOUR WINKS AT THE END OF YOUR STATEMENTS. NOT TO MENTION YOU PUT IN A VIDEO IN WITH ALOT OF YOUR POSTS. WERE NOT STUPID AND KNOW THAT IT'S YOU. DON'T WORRY THIS ACCOUNT WILL BE BANNED WITHIN..... WELL YOU WILL SEE FOR YOURSELF
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

guess what y'all fundi just told me he was in the miliary!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 05:01 PM~12478335
> *guess what y'all fundi just told me he was in the miliary!!!!!!
> *



I HIGHLY DOUBT THAT!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi's head looks like a shaved pile of monkey nuts!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 08:28 PM~12479014
> *fundi's head looks like a shaved pile of monkey nuts!!!!
> *


fundi is your second cousin


----------



## God's Son2

i remeber when this video came out, does anybody else? luke dissin snoop and dre


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 19 2008, 05:32 PM~12479049
> *fundi is your second cousin
> *


how many times do I have to tell your Bible belt ass this is Black lowriders not honky lowriders!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 09:13 PM~12479332
> *how many times do I have to tell your Bible belt ass this is Black lowriders not honky lowriders!!!
> *


dont be lookin at are white women


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi told me he was a nascar certified mechanic!!!!!!! haha!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 07:13 PM~12479332
> *how many times do I have to tell your Bible belt ass this is Black lowriders not honky lowriders!!!
> *


Nothing wrong with the good word.. every one needs something these times.. You might enjoy it.. And if that brotha in Christ wants to say high he is welcome...

187 try to make Sunday school this weekend . I enjoy it better because I don't have to dress up and it's a open forum in your age group .. you tried one way now try another. things will look up.. And yes I'm still working on that ride and fellowship.. Night out..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi shut the fuck up!!!!!! you blue Black motherfucking ************!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 10:16 PM~12479818
> *fundi told me he was a nascar certified mechanic!!!!!!!  haha!!!!!!!
> *


check out this goofy whiteboy tryin to hit switches. first, he trys to hop it on three wheel, then he pulls up to the curb and hops it with the wheels turn, and when he lifts the back, he over extends and it makes a wierd sound. hahahah
V7MFhUWw3Mg&feature


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi told me that fine white women jock him all the time!! I almost crashed when I saw that shit!!!!! and he told me he used to ride harleys!!!!


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 20 2008, 10:54 AM~12482973
> *check out this goofy whiteboy tryin to hit switches. first, he trys to hop it on three wheel, then he pulls up to the curb and hops it with the wheels turn, and when he lifts the back, he over extends and it makes a wierd sound. hahahah
> V7MFhUWw3Mg&feature
> *


 somebody bought that bu off craigslist then it was back on next month for twice as much lol :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 20 2008, 01:30 PM~12483168
> *somebody bought that bu off craigslist then it was back on next month for twice as much lol :0
> *


i think i saw it on here. it said it had chrome underneath. if i saw this video i would never buy it, lol.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 20 2008, 01:20 PM~12483110
> *fundi told me that fine white women jock him all the time!!  I almost crashed when I saw that shit!!!!!  and he told me he used to ride harleys!!!!
> *


fundi tells you about his vivid imagination, not real life, hahah


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why is ****** in here!!!!!!!!!! I see I need to do a Nat Turner in this bitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 20 2008, 12:50 PM~12483606
> *why is ****** in here!!!!!!!!!!  I see I need to do a Nat Turner in this bitch!!!!!!!!
> *


The new rodders Journal got a good feature on a black hotrodders duece ford


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 20 2008, 02:56 PM~12484155
> *The new rodders Journal got a good feature on a black hotrodders duece ford
> *


Really? Do you have a web link to the article?


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 20 2008, 12:50 PM~12483606
> *why is ****** in here!!!!!!!!!!  I see I need to do a Nat Turner in this bitch!!!!!!!!
> *


Scotty you have done nothing but be negative.... Chill you messing up the thread with BS. but some of us always new that from the get go....


We need to pray in these times Brotha's. Many military LIL's just got papers to go back out east. so I know this site will be loosing at least 15 members for a minute on some BS war crud X-mas day.. So lets keep those riders in our prayers as they travel over sea's and do a Job..


----------



## Ocean

> *Issue #42
> This issue opens with an in depth look at George Leonard's Deuce Roadster. This is the story of Leonard's reunion with the all-black Deuce highboy roadster he bought in high school in '54. Also told is the story of George Leonard's racing days as a member of the Safe-Wheelers.
> *


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 04:30 PM~12484525
> *Really? Do you have a web link to the article?
> *


It's not up yet . I'm trying to find it. to new.....


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 04:30 PM~12484525
> *Really? Do you have a web link to the article?
> *


 I dont have link but its worth picking up, there is also some lowriders in the same issue.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 20 2008, 05:43 PM~12484888
> *I dont have link but its worth picking up, there is also some lowriders in the same issue.
> *


The Rodders Journal, huh? Barnes-Noble or Borders should carry this magazine, right?


----------



## Dylante63

ya I get it at borders here.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe!!


----------



## Dirt422

Wussup ya'll....Damn the Lakers succ!!


----------



## Dirt422




----------



## Dirt422




----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 19 2008, 06:13 PM~12479332
> *how many times do I have to tell your Bible belt ass this is Black lowriders not honky lowriders!!!
> *


Scotty, you a racist!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 20 2008, 08:15 PM~12485716
> *Whatupdoe!!
> *


You would top of PG 666 

A soon to be lawyer.. :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

santa was out last night.its all good to be santa


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 20 2008, 02:50 PM~12483606
> *why is ****** in here!!!!!!!!!!  I see I need to do a Nat Turner in this bitch!!!!!!!!
> *


i'll help you, lets start in off topic


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 20 2008, 10:45 PM~12485894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the jam right there!!! i feel the SOUL on that one


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Dec 20 2008, 09:00 PM~12486009
> *Scotty, you a racist!
> *


No he just a old man...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 20 2008, 09:07 PM~12486069
> *You would top of PG 666
> 
> A soon to be lawyer.. :roflmao:
> *


Why you so gotdamn worried about me? You need some advice or something?
Keep taking your Med's, and stop pm'img me! There! I won't evn charge you for that!














What's good everyone?? Sittin here watching these Cardinals get whooped on! Don't even wanna speak on the LIONS.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Tru!!! waddup Fundi!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 21 2008, 02:51 PM~12490834
> *waddup Tru!!!  waddup Fundi!!!!!!
> *



when the fucc you gonna get a car and start doing somthin old bitch?? your just as bad as the busters in off topic....


----------



## 187PURE

SHAW YOU DONE YOUR CHRISTMAS SHOPPING YET?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 21 2008, 03:31 PM~12491017
> *SHAW YOU DONE YOUR CHRISTMAS SHOPPING YET?
> *


no.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2008, 05:33 PM~12491032
> *no.
> *


I'M TRYING TO KNOCC IT OUT TOMORROW


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i might do it the day after xmas.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2008, 05:37 PM~12491052
> *i might do it the day after xmas.
> *


 :nono: BABY GIRL WON'T LIKE THAT. KIDS LOVE GETTING UP AT 5AM AND RUNNING TO THE TREE IN THEY PAJAMAS WITH THE FEET AT THE BOTTOM, BREAKING CAMP TO TARE OPEN GIFTS


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 21 2008, 01:29 PM~12490326-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why you so gotdamn worried about me? You need some advice or something?
> Keep taking your Med's, and stop pm'img me! There! I won't evn charge you for that!
> What's good everyone?? Sittin here watching these Cardinals get whooped on! Don't even wanna speak on the LIONS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have a orgasm kid.... I'm not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 21 2008, 03:10 PM~12490917
> *when the fucc you gonna get a car and start doing somthin old bitch?? your just as bad as the busters in off topic....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: When you going to get your hands dirty.. And you where a cheer leader in OT FYI!!!!! See how you boy is doing now. the truth will come out. But you just cheer lead and right checks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 03:31 PM~12491017
> *SHAW YOU DONE YOUR CHRISTMAS SHOPPING YET?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Month. Now I got 2-3 late nights or wrapping...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2008, 03:37 PM~12491052
> *i might do it the day after xmas.
> *


Ya I need to get some WII stuff. I hate starting new stuff.. damn thing come with one remote. then you got to have a grip to even get a game , another 3 remotes ( equal one) I'm hitting the pawn shops hard in March.... ( people paying credit back pawning TVz and games.)


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 21 2008, 03:46 PM~12491106
> *:nono: BABY GIRL WON'T LIKE THAT.  KIDS LOVE GETTING UP AT 5AM AND RUNNING TO THE TREE IN THEY PAJAMAS WITH THE FEET AT THE BOTTOM, BREAKING CAMP TO TARE OPEN GIFTS
> *


 Midnight.......... :uh: Toys tore up by 7pm... :uh: :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

my cracker neighbors are having a xmas party!!! time for me to blast that P-Funk!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 21 2008, 04:14 PM~12491297
> *my cracker neighbors are having a xmas party!!!  time for me to blast that P-Funk!!!!!!!
> *


O please... you got a X-mas sweeter on now. fool.. trying to play all bad. I bet you got some eggnog and your pinky out. kicking it with John , Tom , Gary , Kate , Harry , and Buffy.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2008, 02:10 PM~12490917
> *when the fucc you gonna get a car and start doing somthin old bitch?? your just as bad as the busters in off topic....
> *


when are you going to start acting mexican and get the fuck out of our Black thread you bean dipped border jumping bastard!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

I made this healthy treat for the planet know as Crenwshaw..


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 21 2008, 06:14 PM~12491297
> *my cracker neighbors are having a xmas party!!!  time for me to blast that P-Funk!!!!!!!
> *


you and george should go over there and join them


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 21 2008, 04:18 PM~12491332
> *when are you going to start acting mexican and get the fuck out of our Black thread you bean dipped border jumping bastard!!!!!!!
> *



when the fucc you gonna act like and be a lowrider and get the fucc off of layitlow puto?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85

MY 2008 WRAP UP


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 21 2008, 08:56 PM~12494028
> *MY 2008 WRAP UP
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 21 2008, 03:14 PM~12491297
> *my cracker neighbors are having a xmas party!!!  time for me to blast that P-Funk!!!!!!!
> *


Anyway, will you be attending the picnic on New Years Day?


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Dec 22 2008, 12:20 AM~12496285
> *Anyway, will you be attending the picnic on New Years Day?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2008, 06:56 PM~12493296
> *when the fucc you gonna act like and be a lowrider and get the fucc off of layitlow puto?????!!!!!!!!*


the question is when are you going to stop copying "The Young G"? you fucking jailbird jocker!!!!!! next thing you're going to say you and O.J. are friends!!!!! you need to get into a real hood club and that afraid to get off the ground club!!!! pinche puta!!!!!!!! and stop sucking Tyrone's dick everytime you go to vegas!!!! no lipped bastard!!! it looks like your lips got circumsized!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

GOOD MORNING FELLAS. GOD IS GOOD, ALL THE TIME.. HE WOKE ME UP THIS MORNING


----------



## TRUDAWG

No doubt about that!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G+Dec 22 2008, 01:20 AM~12496285-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, will you be attending the picnic on New Years Day?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be there just to clown on Scotty for not showing up.. or driving his hydai on spokes...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 22 2008, 05:37 AM~12496643
> *GOOD MORNING FELLAS.  GOD IS GOOD, ALL THE TIME..  HE WOKE ME UP THIS MORNING
> *


Yes . 

Finally get a clear day. 6 days or rain is enough. But better then the crap you guys are getting.. 

Work that last bit of tax refund out!!!!!!! We should see some good xhit popping in the spring. not al this gum popping.. tax return!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 22 2008, 11:10 AM~12497326
> *I'll be there just to clown on Scotty for not showing up.. or driving his hydai on spokes...
> Yes .
> 
> Finally get a clear day. 6 days or rain is enough. But better then the crap you guys are getting..
> 
> Work that last bit of tax refund out!!!!!!! We should see some good xhit popping in the spring. not al this gum popping.. tax return!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


EVERY LAST NICKLE IS GOING IN THE CADILLAC


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 21 2008, 10:56 PM~12494028
> *MY 2008 WRAP UP
> 
> *


nice


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 21 2008, 07:56 PM~12494028
> *MY 2008 WRAP UP
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Dirt! sup Tru!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Dec 22 2008, 11:45 AM~12498449-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 12:27 PM~12498701
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



BAWAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 22 2008, 12:01 PM~12499003
> *BAWAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Feb 26 2008, 09:44 AM~10033759
> *Nope !! I build them and send them on. I have way kids. so I act have 3 SUV's. My dailey is layed out low/rider ground scraper though. Im act lower then these Caddi around here.. :biggrin:
> *


***** please.............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2008, 04:13 AM~10444906
> *I have it. And the chick put me on Child support even though I payed for everything Bills , car , rims. She was a new generation Black chick. Money weed and nothing to do with her life.. In court now to get my baby girl away before she gets that mantality in her head..   10yr stuggle but he chick  10k in fees and she gets 100 a month and no desitions and the staet still thinks she's right. Did I tell you she was homeless and droped out of HS.. :uh:  So I have always dated black weman and wife will tell you I was scared even to talk to her.. she was the first. Maybe my hatred and feelings change act getting to know a white person. But I really was to busy in Nursing school for Them..
> 
> Seems like alot of this new genation thinks money /weed and party kids come second. Music has got our peaple fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not saying all by all means. Just hard to find anybody good of any race now..
> *


shut up Fiddler!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Apr 18 2008, 06:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 01:27 PM~12499196
> *nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 *****, HOW DID YOU FIND MY OLD POST???? :angry: :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

KIDS, MOMMA, AND MY BABY MOMMA GETTIN ON MY GOTDAMN NERVES!! :angry: I'LL BE GLAD WHEN THIS CHRISTMAS SH#T IS OVER :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 22 2008, 12:57 PM~12499406
> *KIDS, MOMMA, AND MY BABY MOMMA GETTIN ON MY GOTDAMN NERVES!! :angry:  I'LL BE GLAD WHEN THIS CHRISTMAS SH#T IS OVER :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 22 2008, 01:57 PM~12499406-->
> 
> 
> 
> KIDS, MOMMA, AND MY BABY MOMMA GETTIN ON MY GOTDAMN NERVES!! :angry:  I'LL BE GLAD WHEN THIS CHRISTMAS SH#T IS OVER :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get out your moms house...problem solved.. You like 45..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 02:21 PM~12499576
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Says the clown the once had.......... I'm gonna .... I'm building but no pics.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 22 2008, 01:32 PM~12499648
> *Get out your moms house...problem solved.. You like 45..
> Says the clown the once had.......... I'm gonna .... I'm building but no pics.........
> *


post your shit Fiddler!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 02:36 PM~12499675
> *post your shit Fiddler!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 02:36 PM~12499675
> *post your shit Fiddler!!!!!!!!!!
> *











bagged , notched , 18z .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 22 2008, 01:47 PM~12499781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged , notched , 18z .
> *


a typical Uncle Tom truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 02:59 PM~12499891
> *a typical Uncle Tom truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


So I guess this is better..




























:dunno: 





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Feel the Bass wana be fool...............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 22 2008, 02:15 PM~12500061
> *So I guess this is better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Feel the Bass wana be fool...............
> *


wouldn't know ************!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 22 2008, 02:47 PM~12499781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged , notched , 18z .
> *


FUNGUS, THOSE ARE PICTURES OF CHUCKS TRUCK :angry: :angry: /


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 03:20 PM~12500099
> *wouldn't know ************!!!!!!!!!
> *













hum some one not telling the truth here... Let me call PittBull....... :0


----------



## 187PURE

MAN TODAY JUST WAS'NT MY DAY DAWG. I ALMOST GOT INTO FIVE FIGHTS AT WALMART TONIGHT. IT WAS A SPILL BY THE REGISTER AND A ***** WAS MOPPING. SO WHEN MY MOMMA WENT TO GET IN LINE, THIS ***** GON' YELL AT MY MOM WITH BASS IN HIS VOICE _"MISS CAN'T YOU SEE IT'S WET RIGHT HERE?!!"_ I SAID ***** WHAT THE F#CK IS WRONG WIT YOU. I'LL WOOP YO' MUTHAF#CKIN ASS. _"OH I'M SAYIN DAWG, IT'S WET RIGHT HERE"_ I SAID ***** I DON'T GIVE A F#CK WHAT YOU SAYING, THAT'S MY MUTHAF#CKIN MOMMA, I'LL KICK YO' ASS. THE ***** JUST TURNED AROUND AND KEPT MOPPING AND WHISTLING. SO MY MOMMA TRIED TO SUGAR COAT IT. "DARRICK LET IT GO, THE MAN JUST DOING HIS JOB". I SAID F#CK HIS JOB, HE DON'T TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT. HE CAN TAKE A COFFEE BREAK AND MEET ME BY THE DUMPSTERS. SO OF COURSE ALL THE CUSTOMERS WAS SCARED. THEN, I'M AT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND FOUR NUCKLE HEADS FELT AS THOUGH THEY WANTED TO BUSS THE LINE. I HAD TO AIR THEY ASS OUT. MAN TENSIONS IS FLARING ON THIS HOLIDAY SH%T. I NEED A DRINK, LAWD HAMERCY :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Ordered my kids shit online, parents don't celebrate christmas, no woman to buy shit for! Just been relaxing the whole xmas season. 
fuck all that hustling and bustling, going in debt, for some made up ass consumer holiday! Christmas should be about spending time with your family, not spending more and more money


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 22 2008, 08:17 PM~12501905
> *Ordered my kids shit online, parents don't celebrate christmas, no woman to buy shit for! Just been relaxing the whole xmas season.
> fuck all that hustling and bustling, going in debt, for some made up ass consumer holiday! Christmas should be about spending time with your family, not spending more and more money
> *


SH#T *****, YOU AINT NEVER LIED. BUT UNFORTUNATELY, MY PEEPS DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT. AND WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR WOMAN? YOU CHUCKED YOURS TOO?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 22 2008, 04:32 PM~12499648
> *Get out your moms house...problem solved.. You like 45..
> *


 YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHY I'M STAYING THERE ASSHOLE :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 22 2008, 06:22 PM~12501940
> *SH#T *****, YOU AINT NEVER LIED.  BUT UNFORTUNATELY, MY PEEPS DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT.  AND WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR WOMAN?  YOU CHUCKED YOURS TOO?
> *


yea man I had to put my foot down, only so much shit I can put up with in exchange for living the good life. She knows i'm serious though, and has been trying to get her shit together but we'll see.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I hope fundi asked santa for a breast reduction!!!!!!!!!! and I hope CF asked santa for a green card!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

I met some chick at the bar friday who said she was all alone for the holidays and invited me over for christmas dinner. Only thing is I think she's a lil crazy, cuz she told me she was moody, and I said Zoloft moody or prozac moody, she said both of those were week and she's beyond that.......lol We all know crazy broads have the best pussy. Imma go for it! lol


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 22 2008, 08:11 PM~12501852
> *MAN TODAY JUST WAS'NT MY DAY DAWG.  I ALMOST GOT INTO FIVE FIGHTS AT WALMART TONIGHT.  IT WAS A SPILL BY THE REGISTER AND A ***** WAS MOPPING.  SO WHEN MY MOMMA WENT TO GET IN LINE, THIS ***** GON' YELL AT MY MOM WITH BASS IN HIS VOICE "MISS CAN'T YOU SEE IT'S WET RIGHT HERE?!!"  I SAID ***** WHAT THE F#CK IS WRONG WIT YOU.  I'LL WOOP YO' MUTHAF#CKIN ASS.  "OH I'M SAYIN DAWG, IT'S WET RIGHT HERE"  I SAID ***** I DON'T GIVE A F#CK WHAT YOU SAYING, THAT'S MY MUTHAF#CKIN MOMMA, I'LL KICK YO' ASS.  THE ***** JUST TURNED AROUND AND KEPT MOPPING AND WHISTLING.  SO MY MOMMA TRIED TO SUGAR COAT IT.  "DARRICK LET IT GO, THE MAN JUST DOING HIS JOB".  I SAID F#CK HIS JOB, HE DON'T TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT.  HE CAN TAKE A COFFEE BREAK AND MEET ME BY THE DUMPSTERS.  SO OF COURSE ALL THE CUSTOMERS WAS SCARED.  THEN, I'M AT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND FOUR NUCKLE HEADS FELT AS THOUGH THEY WANTED TO BUSS THE LINE.  I HAD TO AIR THEY ASS OUT.  MAN TENSIONS IS FLARING ON THIS HOLIDAY SH%T.  I NEED A DRINK, LAWD HAMERCY :uh:
> *


dont let it get to you homie, i hate the store rushes too. may you and your family have a Merry Christmas, cause its like tru dawg said, its about family.


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 22 2008, 06:23 PM~12501950-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHY I'M STAYING THERE ASSHOLE :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget Holidays.. I did my budget last Month and put my foot down and said that's that. It's about family not getting. Them crumb snatchers get , all freaking year long any way... :angry:
> 
> To many crazy drivers and peeps trying to save a buck... I feel the fight thing. Bitch bumper checked me then tried to drive off.. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Dec 22 2008, 07:11 PM~12502373
> *yea man I had to put my foot down, only so much shit I can put up with in exchange for living the good life. She knows i'm serious though, and has been trying to get her shit together but we'll see.
> *


 :rofl: talk all hard on line!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

folks think I have this bag and shit!!!! oh you're so racist!!! it's not that at all!!! I mean I don't hate white people. I hate their parents for having them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 07:41 PM~12502617
> *folks think I have this bag and shit!!!!  oh you're so racist!!!  it's not that at all!!!  I mean I don't hate white people.  I hate their parents for having them!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

Why you got to explain shat... post pics of your work to shut them up.... :0 Not no posed pic either fool...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

post that sorry ass roadmaster on chinas bitch!!!!! why did you get a Black car and put Black rims on it? you look naked in that bitch!!!!!!!!! that's worse than you taking a picture with a "5 headed" whie broad!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 22 2008, 09:21 PM~12502449
> *I met some chick at the bar friday who said she was all alone for the holidays and invited me over for christmas dinner. Only thing is I think she's a lil crazy, cuz she told me she was moody, and I said Zoloft moody or prozac moody, she said both of those were week and she's beyond that.......lol We all know crazy broads have the best pussy. Imma go for it! lol*


YEAH THAT'S THE ONLY THANG I MISS ABOUT THAT BITCH. THE REST AINT WORTH THE HEADACHE


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 08:59 PM~12503399
> *post that sorry ass roadmaster on chinas bitch!!!!!  why did you get a Black car and put Black rims on it?  you look naked in that bitch!!!!!!!!!  that's worse than you taking a picture with a "5 headed" whie broad!!!!!!
> *


A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!
:0wnd 



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 22 2008, 09:34 PM~12503827
> *YEAH THAT'S THE ONLY THANG I MISS ABOUT THAT BITCH.  THE REST AINT WORTH THE HEADACHE
> *


Your up late.. I thought your moms had a Lights out policy....... 8pm she said no calls or friends over.. :angry: :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 22 2008, 11:42 PM~12503921
> *A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!
> :0wnd
> Your up late..  I thought your moms had a Lights out policy....... 8pm she said no calls or friends over.. :angry:  :0
> *


SHIT *****, WE WAS UP EATING CRABS ALL NIGHT


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 22 2008, 09:57 PM~12504113
> *SHIT *****, WE WAS UP EATING CRABS ALL NIGHT
> *


To messy.. And to much work... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi get to bed so you can share crop in the morning!!! and stop asking me for pictures of shit you can't afford!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 22 2008, 06:11 PM~12501852
> *MAN TODAY JUST WAS'NT MY DAY DAWG.  I ALMOST GOT INTO FIVE FIGHTS AT WALMART TONIGHT.  IT WAS A SPILL BY THE REGISTER AND A ***** WAS MOPPING.  SO WHEN MY MOMMA WENT TO GET IN LINE, THIS ***** GON' YELL AT MY MOM WITH BASS IN HIS VOICE "MISS CAN'T YOU SEE IT'S WET RIGHT HERE?!!"  I SAID ***** WHAT THE F#CK IS WRONG WIT YOU.  I'LL WOOP YO' MUTHAF#CKIN ASS.  "OH I'M SAYIN DAWG, IT'S WET RIGHT HERE"  I SAID ***** I DON'T GIVE A F#CK WHAT YOU SAYING, THAT'S MY MUTHAF#CKIN MOMMA, I'LL KICK YO' ASS.  THE ***** JUST TURNED AROUND AND KEPT MOPPING AND WHISTLING.  SO MY MOMMA TRIED TO SUGAR COAT IT.  "DARRICK LET IT GO, THE MAN JUST DOING HIS JOB".  I SAID F#CK HIS JOB, HE DON'T TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT.  HE CAN TAKE A COFFEE BREAK AND MEET ME BY THE DUMPSTERS.  SO OF COURSE ALL THE CUSTOMERS WAS SCARED.  THEN, I'M AT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND FOUR NUCKLE HEADS FELT AS THOUGH THEY WANTED TO BUSS THE LINE.  I HAD TO AIR THEY ASS OUT.  MAN TENSIONS IS FLARING ON THIS HOLIDAY SH%T.  I NEED A DRINK, LAWD HAMERCY :uh:
> *



Damn ***** U must got a lot on yo mind right now! LOL... :roflmao: Why U sweat cuzz so hard, he prolly some ol' square ass fool with glasses happy to have a job @ wal=mart, and you bangin on homeboy!...LOL...Wheneva we meet up, I'm fo sho gonna buy u a drink cuz U need it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 22 2008, 06:17 PM~12501905
> *Ordered my kids shit online, parents don't celebrate christmas, no woman to buy shit for! Just been relaxing the whole xmas season.
> fuck all that hustling and bustling, going in debt, for some made up ass consumer holiday! Christmas should be about spending time with your family, not spending more and more money
> *



I just left Wallmart, and I swear not one person up in there was in a good mood or smiling...errbody got mean mugs on, and attitudes! I'm like damn this the Christmas spirit  Whole situation put me in a bad mood......Folks done got the whole holiday situation twisted... :uh: ..


But its all good, cuz my kids is gettin bout 1 gift a piece, the wifey gonna have to wait till after Christmas for hers... and to top it off I'm broke as hell  ....but guess what......****** I'm still HaPPY! Cuz i got a roof over my head and bills paid up..and I'm breathing another day! Ya'll cant tell me God aint good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2008, 02:27 PM~12498701
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 22 2008, 03:01 PM~12499003
> *BAWAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YO HOMIE I'VE SEEN YOU POSTING ALL OVER THIS SITE,BUT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN YOUR CAR OR DO YOU EVEN HAVE ONE.POST SOMETHING UP CLOWN.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 23 2008, 12:42 AM~12505487
> *YO HOMIE I'VE SEEN YOU POSTING ALL OVER THIS SITE,BUT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN YOUR CAR OR DO YOU EVEN HAVE ONE.POST SOMETHING UP CLOWN.
> *



:uh: BAWAHAHAHAHA :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 23 2008, 01:47 AM~12505111
> *I just left Wallmart, and I swear not one person up in there was in a good mood or smiling...errbody got mean mugs on, and attitudes! I'm like damn this the Christmas spirit  Whole situation put me in a bad mood......Folks done got the whole holiday situation twisted... :uh: ..
> But its all good, cuz my kids is gettin bout 1 gift a piece, the wifey gonna have to wait till after Christmas for hers... and to top it off I'm broke as hell  ....but guess what......****** I'm still HaPPY! Cuz i got a roof over my head and bills paid up..and I'm breathing another day! Ya'll cant tell me God aint good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES INDEED


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Dec 23 2008, 12:42 AM~12505487-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO HOMIE I'VE SEEN YOU POSTING ALL OVER THIS SITE,BUT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN YOUR CAR OR DO YOU EVEN HAVE ONE.POST SOMETHING UP CLOWN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seen his shit. primed G body on 14z. He'z up there in VA yapping them gums but never brought anything out for a Patti shoot ,Ride or anything. But claims his shit don't stink..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 04:21 AM~12506010
> *:uh:  BAWAHAHAHAHA :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coward case closed....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 23 2008, 06:59 AM~12506219
> *YES INDEED
> *


Forget toy shopping *****. Go to super Target , Macy's , or Barnes and Noble and check out them Fine Salteenz .. Get one of them freaky , I miss my man , white woman College chic , or counter Gal ( white) .. All she wants is some fun and chocolate Thunder!!!!!.... And you know they have a Honda for you to drive around ( while she is working ) to make runs fool!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 08:30 AM~12506574
> *You seen his shit. primed G body on 14z. He'z up there in VA yapping them gums but never brought anything out for a Patti shoot ,Ride or anything. But claims his shit don't stink..
> coward case closed....
> Forget toy shopping *****. Go to super Target , Macy's , or Barnes and Noble and check out them Fine Salteenz .. Get one of them freaky , I miss my man , white woman  College chic , or counter Gal ( white) .. All she wants is some fun and chocolate Thunder!!!!!.... And you know they have a Honda for you to drive around ( while she is working )  to make runs fool!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



FUNDI, STFU YOU FUCKEN ************!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

What's the plan for the 1st. Who's getting together??


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 08:30 AM~12506574
> *You seen his shit. primed G body on 14z. He'z up there in VA yapping them gums but never brought anything out for a Patti shoot ,Ride or anything. But claims his shit don't stink..
> coward case closed....
> Forget toy shopping *****. Go to super Target , Macy's , or Barnes and Noble and check out them Fine Salteenz .. Get one of them freaky , I miss my man , white woman  College chic , or counter Gal ( white) .. All she wants is some fun and chocolate Thunder!!!!!.... And you know they have a Honda for you to drive around ( while she is working )  to make runs fool!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



THIS FUCKEN CLOWN SAID PRIMED GBODY ON 14'S :roflmao: 

*YOU ARE OFFICIALLY A RETARD!!!!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP DIRT. 1 GIFT A PEICE FOR THE LITTLE ONES HUH :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 23 2008, 09:34 AM~12506921
> *What's the plan for the 1st. Who's getting together??
> *



I'm there! The wifey gonna be in her car, I'm a be in mines.....
trying to finda a lil portable propane que, so I can have sumthing to eat on....


CF..Crpn8ez..says we all gonna hook up


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 23 2008, 10:07 AM~12507138
> *WHAT UP DIRT.  1 GIFT A PEICE FOR THE LITTLE ONES HUH :0
> *



YEP! well the little one (8yr) he get a few cuz toys 4 him is cheap. But the rest of the hardheads is gettin 1 apiece cuz we in a damn recession. They bout to find out the REAL reason for Christmas this year...:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 23 2008, 10:07 AM~12507138-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP DIRT.  1 GIFT A PEICE FOR THE LITTLE ONES HUH :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup. and dollar tree stuffers.....I big. $20 worth or little things.. makes the tree look full... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Dec 23 2008, 10:17 AM~12507208
> *YEP! well the little one (8yr) he get a few cuz toys 4 him is  cheap. But the rest of the hardheads is gettin 1 apiece cuz we in a damn recession. They bout to find out the REAL reason for Christmas this year...:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: 

I even have brown bag wrapping...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 22 2008, 11:40 PM~12505468
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


car needs to cleaner honmie. it's still cool!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru and Snow we can all meet up at the shop on the 2nd and bbq!!!!!! C.F. can't come!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 10:41 AM~12507348
> *car needs to cleaner honmie.  it's still cool!!!
> *


That car is flaked and Candi fool!!!!!!!! single to the nose garage built and never trailered you big dummy!!!!!!!! very clean car. from frame up.. go check your self....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 09:45 AM~12507375
> *That car is flaked and Candi fool!!!!!!!! single to the nose garage built and never trailered you big dummy!!!!!!!! very clean car. from frame up.. go check your self....
> *


is that what you call clean??? damn you country ****** are weak!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 10:54 AM~12507417
> *is that what you call clean??? damn you country ****** are weak!!!!!!!
> *


 He really owns a shop.... not like some coat tailors........ :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 23 2008, 08:34 AM~12506921
> *What's the plan for the 1st. Who's getting together??
> *


where's the meet up at? lmk  

I'll be with my club chillin


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 09:44 AM~12507368
> *Tru and Snow we can all meet up at the shop on the 2nd and bbq!!!!!!  C.F. can't come!!!!*


*LMAO!!!!!!!!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 09:45 AM~12507375
> *That car is flaked and Candi fool!!!!!!!! single to the nose garage built and never trailered you big dummy!!!!!!!! very clean car. from frame up.. go check your self....
> *


*POST MORE PICS OR THE LINK TO THE BUILD......* :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 09:54 AM~12507417
> *is that what you call clean??? damn you country ****** are weak!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 * LOL*


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS GOOD BROTHAS ...............*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup "D"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Dirt!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 10:37 AM~12507717
> *waddup "D"!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CHILLIN......... HOW'S THANGS UR WAY....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 10:00 AM~12507456
> *He really owns a shop.... not like some coat tailors........ :0
> *


a sorry ass shop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 12:57 PM~12508290
> *a sorry ass shop!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

Yea someting o grill and eat would hit the spot! I'll work on that. I'm bringing my ride. Someone tell me the CA gun laws, out of state ccw recognized or no??


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 10:44 AM~12507368
> *Tru and Snow we can all meet up at the shop on the 2nd and bbq!!!!!!  C.F. can't come!!!!
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 11:38 AM~12507728
> *waddup Dirt!!!!!!!
> *


Wussup up homie!....

Hey wutz cuzz name in supernatural with the white wagon??
He is a fool...funny as hell always draggin the ass on the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 23 2008, 01:16 PM~12508412
> *Yea someting o grill and eat would hit the spot! I'll work on that. I'm bringing my ride. Someone tell me the CA gun laws, out of state ccw recognized or no??
> *



I dont even know...I'm a ex-felon so you know the rules for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 23 2008, 12:16 PM~12508412
> *Yea someting o grill and eat would hit the spot! I'll work on that. I'm bringing my ride. Someone tell me the CA gun laws, out of state ccw recognized or no??
> *


ITS NOT LIKE ARIZA WHERE YOU CAN WEAR IT IN A HOLSTER... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 23 2008, 01:23 PM~12508477
> *ITS NOT LIKE ARIZA WHERE YOU CAN WEAR IT IN A HOLSTER... :biggrin:
> *


LOL...nah they do that in Texas also...

My homie gets pulled over while we I'm there, the po-po ask for his license then they ask "where is his heat" and he like right here officer! I'm like damn :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 23 2008, 01:23 PM~12508477
> *ITS NOT LIKE ARIZA WHERE YOU CAN WEAR IT IN A HOLSTER... :biggrin:
> *


Lol, true! I keep my shit on the seat, in my lap, or on the dashboard if I get pulled over. Gotta love AZ for that shit!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 23 2008, 12:56 PM~12508748
> *Lol, true! I keep my shit on the seat, in my lap, or on the dashboard if I get pulled over. Gotta love AZ for that shit!!!
> *


WHEN I FIRST SEEN THAT SHIT I WAS LIKE DAMN ITS THE WILD WEST ROUND THIS MUTHAFUCKA....... JUST LIKE THE OLD WESTERN DAYS ****** KNOW WHO PACK HEAT..... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Scot-tay! We'll have to do that on the second! Sounds like a plan


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

scotty ain't gonna do shit except stay his mole-faced blacc ashy skinned ass at home....(or on the phone textin' like a hoe)


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 23 2008, 02:25 PM~12508979
> *scotty ain't gonna do shit except stay his mole-faced blacc ashy skinned ass at home....(or on the phone textin' like a hoe)
> *



Ole ashy larry lookin ******!! Lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

how in the fuck you own a shop and your main car is a low budget regal?! and if you own a shop how can it be garage built????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 23 2008, 01:25 PM~12508979
> *scotty ain't gonna do shit except stay his mole-faced blacc ashy skinned ass at home....(or on the phone textin' like a hoe)
> *


no ******* or weenies allowed!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 23 2008, 01:31 PM~12509022
> *Ole ashy larry lookin ******!! Lol
> *


***** you can be uninvited too!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

don't piss me off!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Dec 23 2008, 11:22 AM~12507606-->
> 
> 
> 
> *POST MORE PICS OR THE LINK TO THE BUILD......* :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will do.
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 05:53 PM~12510529
> *don't piss me off!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks dad. i knew you where a cool dude.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 23 2008, 05:53 PM~12510529-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't piss me off!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what.. you going to go work out and post a pic in your outfit like you did last time. I remember that pic.. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Dec 23 2008, 07:38 PM~12511532
> *will do.
> 
> Thanks dad. i knew you where a cool dude.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## God's Son2

MY HOMIE OT PUTTIN IT DOWN BACK IN 95 WITH HIS CAPRICE


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 02:59 PM~12509216
> *how in the fuck you own a shop and your main car is a low budget regal?!  and if you own a shop how can it be garage built????????
> *


Flake..

:0 

answer your ? in the first page...


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Ocean+Dec 23 2008, 09:11 PM~12512347-->
> 
> 
> 
> Flake..
> 
> :0
> 
> answer your ? in the first page...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2005, 04:05 PM~4062838
> *strippin it down
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2005, 04:12 PM~4062931
> *now that he's out of the way its time for me to lay done some color and flake.here r the door jams
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2005, 04:17 PM~4062974
> *fresh out of the shop with old top,old rims and no mirrors. :tears:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Oct 24 2005, 04:22 PM~4063031
> *got my chrome ears finally :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ocean

I can't get the pics.. hit the Quote.. it will show..


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 23 2008, 12:41 PM~12507348
> *car needs to cleaner honmie.  it's still cool!!!
> *


SORRY HOMIE!MY RIDE IS A DAILY DRIVER AND HAS BEEN FOR 7 YEARS.BUT NO WORRIES IT'S DUE FOR A MAKEOVER THIS WINTER. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 11:11 PM~12512347
> *Flake..
> 
> :0
> 
> answer your ? in the first page...
> *



YO!I DON'T OWN A PAINT SHOP.I OWN A TATTOO SHOP.I PAINTED MY LOW BUDGET G-BODY YEARS AGO IN A FRIENDS GARAGE,SO IT HAS SOME BATTLE WOUNDS FROM STREET RIDIN AND SWINGIN THE BITCH FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS STR8.BUT I'M NOT ON THIS THREAD TO ARGURE WITH ANYONE.I WAS SHOWIN HOW I DO THINGS AS A BLACK LOWRIDER IN THIS GAME.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 23 2008, 01:22 PM~12507606
> *POST MORE PICS OR THE LINK TO THE BUILD...... :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213464

NOTHING SPECIAL,BUT IT'S MINE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 07:33 PM~12512048
> *Then what.. you going to go work out and post a pic in your outfit like you did last time. I remember that pic.. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and we all remember your pic with your tiity on the tub with Rosanne!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

amatuers I tell you!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 24 2008, 12:07 AM~12514119
> *YO!I DON'T OWN A PAINT SHOP.I OWN A TATTOO SHOP.I PAINTED MY LOW BUDGET G-BODY YEARS AGO IN A FRIENDS GARAGE,SO IT HAS SOME BATTLE WOUNDS FROM STREET RIDIN AND SWINGIN THE BITCH FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS STR8.BUT I'M NOT ON THIS THREAD TO ARGURE WITH ANYONE.I WAS SHOWIN HOW I DO THINGS AS A BLACK LOWRIDER IN THIS GAME.
> *



OWNED!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 24 2008, 12:07 AM~12514119
> *YO!I DON'T OWN A PAINT SHOP.I OWN A TATTOO SHOP.I PAINTED MY LOW BUDGET G-BODY YEARS AGO IN A FRIENDS GARAGE,SO IT HAS SOME BATTLE WOUNDS FROM STREET RIDIN AND SWINGIN THE BITCH FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS STR8.BUT I'M NOT ON THIS THREAD TO ARGURE WITH ANYONE.I WAS SHOWIN HOW I DO THINGS AS A BLACK LOWRIDER IN THIS GAME.
> *


your car is clean and i hear you are a great guy i think the problems is how does your club allow a piece of shit like robert aka fungass in your club


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 24 2008, 01:26 AM~12514770
> *and we all remember your pic with your tiity on the tub with Rosanne!!!!!
> *











well we heard two lies so far one his wife was pregnant in the picture then we heard she had cancer and swelled up.whats todays lie going to be robert


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 24 2008, 05:01 AM~12515097
> *your car is clean and i hear you are a great guy i think the problems is how does your club allow a piece of shit like robert aka fungass in your club*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 24 2008, 05:05 AM~12515102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well we heard two lies so far one his wife was pregnant in the picture then we heard she had cancer and swelled up.whats todays lie going to be robert
> *



YOU KNOW THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS FULL OF LIES :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 24 2008, 12:07 AM~12514119
> *YO!I DON'T OWN A PAINT SHOP.I OWN A TATTOO SHOP.I PAINTED MY LOW BUDGET G-BODY YEARS AGO IN A FRIENDS GARAGE,SO IT HAS SOME BATTLE WOUNDS FROM STREET RIDIN AND SWINGIN THE BITCH FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS STR8.BUT I'M NOT ON THIS THREAD TO ARGURE WITH ANYONE.I WAS SHOWIN HOW I DO THINGS AS A BLACK LOWRIDER IN THIS GAME.
> *


 My bad. but you are building one...I thought you had a car shop Dana.. Hum I need to get some sleeves done ( arms) and drop a new canvas for you off.. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 24 2008, 05:54 AM~12515169
> *My bad. but you are building one...I thought you had a car shop Dana.. Hum I need to get some sleeves done ( arms) and drop a new canvas for you off..  :biggrin:
> *





BAAWHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABABABABABABABAGAGAGAHAHAHAHAJAJAJAJAHAHAHABABANANANANAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA 


























































































































































































































:uh: :uh: :uh: 

























































































































































:angry: :angry: 





































































































































*STFU YOU LYING SACK OF SHIT!!!!! EVERYBODY ON HERE KNOW'S THAT YOUR A LYING MOTHERFUCKEN SCAMMER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85+Dec 24 2008, 04:07 AM~12515029-->
> 
> 
> 
> OWNED!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 24 2008, 05:01 AM~12515097
> *your car is clean and i hear you are a great guy i think the problems is how does your club allow a piece of shit like robert aka fungass in your club
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to get a life. they all know me personally. The only thing fucking up this thread is no posting fools like you all you do is troll and pop shit off. well you got a fucking problem, run you fucking mouth down here bitch. I drive to ever show just about on the coast. I'll even be up there... I put in a lot of work to get in.. You keep your cheer leader Bullshit in another thread , you see it was proven resolved bitch so bring it to NC!!!!!!!.. As far as my so called lies what have I lied about... So kick rocks with your BS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 24 2008, 05:05 AM~12515102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well we heard two lies so far one his wife was pregnant in the picture then we heard she had cancer and swelled up.whats todays lie going to be robert
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be pregnat and have cancer ignorant fucker.... :uh: her thyroid is fucked up and got worse with Kids.. her threatments help some.. Plus We are just fat too. jack ass..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 05:43 AM~12515144
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 24 2008, 05:44 AM~12515146
> *YOU KNOW THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS FULL OF LIES :angry:  :angry:
> *


prove it. I posted pleanty and My home is always open.. You got so much time to troll on this thread look it up . or get your white ass out!!!!!!! here I'll help you fucker..

Fordtruckworld.com
suvworld.com
ETC.com
BMW.com

all under Fundimotorsports.. my house ,kids all the stuff I so called lied about pics , threads , yo name it bitch goes back to day i bought shit to current. even find the clown pics I sent V.. or the Mohawk pic Skim (FTW member) posted. Like I said kick rocks and both of you need to leave this thread... Like I SAID YOU SEE SHIT GOT RESOVED SO WHOSE THE LIER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187 can you please escort tha person out of here. he has nothing but disrespect for your thread..  


So V. I put in a application for a pay raise.. I think I'm going to go 4 pumps. The front one bridged together or what ever. you know what to do. I'm only a 5yr on this suspension thing.. low volts all show .... 

I road out with Majestics (NC) the other weekend... :yessad: At least my car was clean . 

But I got to get them undies , arms , and set-up....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 24 2008, 06:10 AM~12515211
> *You really need to get a life. they all know me personally. The only thing fucking up this thread is no posting fools like you all you do is troll and pop shit off. well you got a fucking problem, run you fucking mouth down here bitch. I drive to ever show just about on the coast. I'll even be up there... I put in a lot of work to get in.. You keep your cheer leader Bullshit in another thread , you see it was proven resolved bitch so bring it to NC!!!!!!!.. As far as my so called lies what have I lied about... So kick rocks with your BS..
> You can be pregnat and have cancer ignorant fucker....  :uh:  her thyroid is fucked up and got worse with Kids.. her threatments help some.. Plus We are just fat too. jack ass..
> prove it. I posted pleanty and My home is always open.. You got so much time to troll on this thread look it up . or get your white ass out!!!!!!! here I'll help you fucker..
> 
> Fordtruckworld.com
> suvworld.com
> ETC.com
> BMW.com
> 
> all under Fundimotorsports.. my house ,kids all the stuff I so called lied about pics , threads , yo name it bitch goes back to day i bought shit to current. even find the clown pics I sent V.. or the Mohawk pic Skim (FTW member) posted. Like I said kick rocks and both of you need to leave this thread... Like I SAID YOU SEE SHIT GOT RESOVED SO WHOSE THE LIER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MOTHERFUCKER YOU WANT TO TRY AND ACT HARD HUH???? YOU SAID IT BITCH!!!! IF I WERE YOU I WOULD WATCH YO BACK BECAUSE FROM WHAT I HEARD FROM A VERY RELIABLE SOURCE YOUR GONNA GET POPPED OFF FOR RIPPING PEOPLE OF AND LYING TO ALOT OF MOTHERFUCKERS ON LAYITLOW ABOUT YOUR HIGHLY DOLLAR AN HR JOB. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ON THE REAL, QUIDATE BECAUSE PEOPLE LOOKING FOR YOU, AND NO THAT'S NOT A FUCKEN THREAT.... IT'S A PROMISE :angry: 

YOU COME ON HERE JOCKING ALL THAT FUCKEN SHIT BUT I BET WHEN IT COMES TIME TO GETTING YOUR FUCKEN HANDS DIRTY BY YOURSELF YOUR GONNA BACK DOWN OR HIDE LIKE THE BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER THAT YOU ARE!!!!! IF I WERE YOU I WOULDN'T NOT EVEN SHOW UP TO CINCO DE MAYO DOWN IN N.C. BECAUSE THAT'S WHERE THESE *****'S FROM!!!!! YOU FUCKED WITH THE WRONG JENTE AND YOU GONNA SEE THE RATH THAT IS COMING YOUR WAY!!!! FROM WHAT I HEARD THERE ARE ATLEAST 5 *****'S THAT ARE LOOKING FOR YOU AND IT WILL BE VIDEO TAPPED FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD :0 :0 

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS SHIT :angry: :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 24 2008, 06:23 AM~12515243
> *MOTHERFUCKER YOU WANT TO TRY AND ACT HARD HUH???? YOU SAID IT BITCH!!!! IF I WERE YOU I WOULD WATCH YO BACK BECAUSE FROM WHAT I HEARD FROM A VERY RELIABLE SOURCE YOUR GONNA GET POPPED OFF FOR RIPPING PEOPLE OF AND LYING TO ALOT OF MOTHERFUCKERS ON LAYITLOW ABOUT YOUR HIGHLY DOLLAR AN HR JOB.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ON THE REAL, QUIDATE BECAUSE PEOPLE LOOKING FOR YOU, AND NO THAT'S NOT A FUCKEN THREAT.... IT'S A PROMISE :angry:
> 
> YOU COME ON HERE JOCKING ALL THAT FUCKEN SHIT BUT I BET WHEN IT COMES TIME TO GETTING YOUR FUCKEN HANDS DIRTY BY YOURSELF YOUR GONNA BACK DOWN OR HIDE LIKE THE BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER THAT YOU ARE!!!!! IF I WERE YOU I WOULDN'T NOT EVEN SHOW UP TO CINCO DE MAYO DOWN IN N.C. BECAUSE THAT'S WHERE THESE *****'S FROM!!!!! YOU FUCKED WITH THE WRONG JENTE AND YOU GONNA SEE THE RATH THAT IS COMING YOUR WAY!!!! FROM WHAT I HEARD THERE ARE ATLEAST 5 *****'S THAT ARE LOOKING FOR YOU AND IT WILL BE VIDEO TAPPED FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD :0  :0
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS SHIT :angry:  :angry:
> *


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz who what . why wait till Cinco. I'll be doing the winter cruz shows , slam session ,plenty before that show. Always out driving My cars , or you can come see me at Dunkin Donuts 10pm -4 am empty parking lot. On Capital BLV Raleigh NC.. prove my scams... Your on ignore so post away you got all the info and pics so go try again...  I'm sick of this BS . I was proven innocent and you still hate.. FYI .zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Check out this new option I'm thinking of. Patterned out it would be hot!!!!!!!!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Country fiddler style!!!!!!!!!!!! roll 8 Daytons on you fools!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 23 2008, 10:34 AM~12515169
> *fuck you and your pagan friends
> *


we will see about that you run your mouth to much but its all good we will see you soon


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 24 2008, 06:56 AM~12515323
> *we will see about that you run your mouth to much but its all good we will see you soon
> *


 Damn newbies... hit the OG quote super major to the 15th motha fricking power owned.... See that little thing at the top takes you to the OG post... bawawawa...thank you come again... by now....


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 24 2008, 05:54 AM~12515169
> *My bad. but you are building one...I thought you had a car shop Dana.. Hum I need to get some sleeves done ( arms) and drop a new canvas for you off..  :biggrin:
> *


major troll fail.........


----------



## TRUDAWG

All I want for the holidays is for you fucks to to knock it the fuck off and take that bullshit elsewhere. Honesty WTF is wrong with you motherfucka's???


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 08:01 AM~12515600
> *All I want for the holidays is for you fucks to to knock it the fuck off and take that bullshit elsewhere. Honesty WTF is wrong with you motherfucka's???
> *


WHO YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS?????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Dirt422

Here go this thread again :thumbsdown:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 24 2008, 08:31 AM~12515765
> *Here go this thread again :thumbsdown:
> *



IT WAS GOING SO GOOD WITHOUT FUNGUS IN HERE


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 24 2008, 08:31 AM~12515765
> *Here go this thread again :thumbsdown:
> *


I know! Reminds me of my kids bickering back and forth. Who does that shit?..........Honestly! :uh:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the brothers on layitlow.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 24 2008, 09:13 AM~12516087
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the brothers on layitlow.
> *



Same 2 U homie!  
\


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 24 2008, 08:10 AM~12515211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO YO FUNDI, WHAT THE F#CK IS WRONG WITH YOU MAN. I'M NOT DOWN WIT THAT DAWG. THAT PICTURE PROMOTES RACISM AND HATRID. THAT'S NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 24 2008, 11:13 AM~12516087
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the brothers on layitlow.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 24 2008, 09:29 AM~12516215
> *YO YO FUNDI, WHAT THE F#CK IS WRONG WITH YOU MAN.  I'M NOT DOWN WIT THAT DAWG.  THAT PICTURE PROMOTES RACISM AND HATRID.  THAT'S NOT WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT.
> *


 You uncultured old man. that's a famous painting done by a black man.. depiction of Nat Turner turning on his master...  

The only hatred in this thread is the 2 that keep popping back in here with that non sense... And they don't even have rides... :angry:


----------



## Ocean

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 24 2008, 06:10 AM~12515211
> *You really need to get a life. they all know me personally. The only thing fucking up this thread is no posting fools like you all you do is troll and pop shit off. well you got a fucking problem, run you fucking mouth down here bitch. I drive to ever show just about on the coast. I'll even be up there... I put in a lot of work to get in.. You keep your cheer leader Bullshit in another thread , you see it was proven resolved bitch so bring it to NC!!!!!!!.. As far as my so called lies what have I lied about... So kick rocks with your BS..
> You can be pregnat and have cancer ignorant fucker....  :uh:  her thyroid is fucked up and got worse with Kids.. her threatments help some.. Plus We are just fat too. jack ass..
> prove it. I posted pleanty and My home is always open.. You got so much time to troll on this thread look it up . or get your white ass out!!!!!!! here I'll help you fucker..
> 
> Fordtruckworld.com
> suvworld.com
> ETC.com
> BMW.com
> 
> all under Fundimotorsports.. my house ,kids all the stuff I so called lied about pics , threads , yo name it bitch goes back to day i bought shit to current. even find the clown pics I sent V.. or the Mohawk pic Skim (FTW member) posted. Like I said kick rocks and both of you need to leave this thread... Like I SAID YOU SEE SHIT GOT RESOVED SO WHOSE THE LIER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 mod owned.........


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 24 2008, 09:13 AM~12516087
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the brothers on layitlow.
> *


Happy Holidays homie! Thanks for the positive support. Can't believe no one has said anything sooner, but I guess with all this back and forth BS it got lost somewhere. 

When's the next get-together??? My 64 needs to be dusted of!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 12:11 PM~12517424
> *Happy Holidays homie! Thanks for the positive support. Can't believe no one has said anything sooner, but I guess with all this back and forth BS it got lost somewhere.
> 
> When's the next get-together??? My 64 needs to be dusted of!
> *


I am not sure about anything out here but I know the Majestics picnic on New Years day is going to be real cool.


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS MERRY CHRISTMAS ********


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 07:01 AM~12515600
> *All I want for the holidays is for you fucks to to knock it the fuck off and take that bullshit elsewhere. Honesty WTF is wrong with you motherfucka's???
> *


*x100,000,000 

everytime youngsters fuck it up its really getting tired..... :angry: 

I think 187 should close up shop........  *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Ocean_@Dec 24 2008, 04:54 AM~12515169
> *My bad. but you are building one...I thought you had a car shop Dana.. Hum I need to get some sleeves done ( arms) and drop a new canvas for you off..  :biggrin:
> *


gorillas don't get tatoos!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 24 2008, 05:19 AM~12515232
> *187 can you please escort tha person out of here. he has nothing but disrespect for your thread..
> So V. I put in a application for a pay raise..  I think I'm going to go 4 pumps. The front one bridged together or what ever. you know what to do. I'm only a 5yr on this suspension thing.. low volts all show ....
> 
> I road out with Majestics (NC) the other weekend... :yessad:  At least my car was clean .
> 
> But I got to get them undies , arms , and set-up....
> *


4 gates in a roadmaster???? are you high??????????


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 24 2008, 12:39 PM~12517640
> *x100,000,000
> 
> everytime youngsters fuck it up its really getting tired..... :angry:
> 
> I think 187 should close up shop........
> *


I agree.


----------



## TRUDAWG

I emphatically disagree due to so many people on this site have wanted to see this thread closed, if we close it they win. Point blank. If anyone is reading this then they can clearly see that all the BS that goes on in here is between a black misguided mentally unstable guy who clearly is on or in need of serious medication and others who aren't even black.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 01:43 PM~12518043
> *I emphatically disagree due to so many people on this site have wanted to see this thread closed, if we close it they win. Point blank. If anyone is reading this then they can clearly see that all the BS that goes on in here is between a black misguided mentally unstable guy who clearly is on or in need of serious medication and others who aren't even black.
> *


Who's this "they" you speak of? OK, I can deal with a joke or a naked chick every now-and-again, but this is a lowrider site. This topic is supposed to be dedicated to Black lowriders and their contribution to lowriding. Since who-knows-when, this topic has been littered with ignorant/stupid post. At this point I feel this topic isn't serving it's intended purpose any longer. If deleting it isn't a viable option, move it to Off Topic.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 24 2008, 01:19 PM~12517888
> *4 gates in a roadmaster????  are you high??????????
> *


 No it's a full frame and I don't want a hopper or other stuff. all show.. up down. 24 volts to each pump.. I've seen plenty cars done..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 24 2008, 01:50 PM~12518095
> *No it's a full frame and I don't want a hopper or other stuff. all show.. up down. 24 volts to each pump.. I've seen plenty cars done..
> *



*
MOTHERFUCKER HOW YOU GONNA HAVE A SHOW CAR ON $8 AN HOUR???*


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2008, 01:49 PM~12518089
> *Who's this "they" you speak of? OK, I can deal with a joke or a naked chick every now-and-again, but this is a lowrider site. This topic is supposed to be dedicated to Black lowriders and their contribution to lowriding. Since who-knows-when, this topic has been littered with ignorant/stupid post. At this point I feel this topic isn't serving it's intended purpose any longer. If deleting it isn't a viable option, move it to Off Topic.
> *


they is everybody who talked shit about the "black lowrider" topic, scroll through from the beginning and you'll see them. 
obviously we can't stay on topic all the time, but as you know this site has become a toxic dump outlet for every closet racist on here, and personally I don't post anywhere else but here, AZ lowriders, and my club topic. 
So yes I would like the topic to stay, because it allows me to talk back and forth with like minded people with some of the same backgrounds and views as me.
Take it away, and we'll be like all the others who DON'T post on LIL anymore because of all the bullshit!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 01:43 PM~12518043
> *I emphatically disagree due to so many people on this site have wanted to see this thread closed, if we close it they win. Point blank. If anyone is reading this then they can clearly see that all the BS that goes on in here is between a black misguided mentally unstable guy who clearly is on or in need of serious medication and others who aren't even black.
> *


 :biggrin: 

You could also see the post that start the topic. and get the feel that some so called rule writers think there shit don't sting. Not saying no names but be TRU to what you preach. don't be one sided or hateful.. Go back 1st ... Even if some one ask a ? Some tend to get smart , suggest there opinion and not facts , and look down on other because they don't have the same Bull shit on 13z or 2 doors. like I said . post up the rule book because if in doubt and you do your research then you would see your stereo type is BS..Then On top of that you never post anything dealing with cars , your clubs good deeds , or anything. if so show me. Because seems one or too act post pics and work and then you clowns shun them like crabs in a barrel..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 01:59 PM~12518152
> *they is everybody who talked shit about the "black lowrider" topic, scroll through from the beginning and you'll see them.
> obviously we can't stay on topic all the time, but as you know this site has become a toxic dump outlet for every closet racist on here, and personally I don't post anywhere else but here, AZ lowriders, and my club topic.
> So yes I would like the topic to stay, because it allows me to talk back and forth with like minded people with some of the same backgrounds and views as me.
> Take it away, and we'll be like all the others who DON'T post on LIL anymore because of all the bullshit!
> *


I know/remember the beginnings of this topic. It was labeled racist and a seperatist topic. Yet, some fought for it's revelance and it has remained since. But now, it (this topic) has fallen prey to the bullshit that floats around this site. Very few have done much to protect the integrity of this topic. You (TruDawg) and 'CF' have tried, but seem to be outnumberd. I've tried also, but few back me up. So, i left it (this topic) alone.

If this topic stays, it needs a thorough cleaning up of.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whether we're talking about CF's chrome, or 187's moonroof its relative to me. You are right that this topic is NOT what we argued for an intended it to be, but it is what it is. Its like Michigan, AZ, Nevada lowrider topics. Just a similar demographic getting together to ham it up. No ongoing topic stays on topic for very long. I've been on this site for a very long time, and have watched it go from fun, jovial, interesrting and informative to vile, sick, racist cowardly bullshit on a daily basis. It has made me weary of meeting new people not like me, for what feelings they may truly be harboring beneath the surface. Dawg I live in PHX merto area with a population of 5 million people with a 2% black population. I can go a whole day maybe a week w/o seeing another black person. So this black lowrider topic is all I have sometimes between trips to the barbershop lol to get together with my kind. That may sound corny, but its the truth! 




Keep hope alive!


----------



## cobrakarate

lets just get to pics of black lowriders showing their style.

its not about race as much as style.

and to show that blacks did exist in lowriding years and years ago.


----------



## Dylante63

Tyrone, did you ever find that issue of rodders journal and get to read the article?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Tru and Tyrone....you guys both make valid points, but I personally feel topic should stay. To me, as I've said before, 187 is being irresponsible with this topic as much as these morons who fucc it up. Since he started it, he should manage it properly. the mods would listen to him before any of us. He could have had this topic cleaned up really good.

And Fundi....you really do need to leave because obviously your not going to change.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 24 2008, 03:51 PM~12519023
> *Tyrone, did you ever find that issue of rodders journal and get to read the article?
> *


Slipped my mind. I'll have to dip out and get it. What's on the cover?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 02:56 PM~12518576
> *Whether we're talking about CF's chrome, or 187's moonroof its relative to me. You are right that this topic is NOT what we argued for an intended it to be, but it is what it is. Its like Michigan, AZ, Nevada lowrider topics. Just a similar demographic getting together to ham it up. No ongoing topic stays on topic for very long. I've been on this site for a very long time, and have watched it go from fun, jovial, interesrting and informative to vile, sick, racist cowardly bullshit on a daily basis. It has made me weary of meeting new people not like me, for what feelings they may truly be harboring beneath the surface. Dawg I live in PHX merto area with a population of 5 million people with a 2% black population. I can go a whole day maybe a week w/o seeing another black person. So this black lowrider topic is all I have sometimes between trips to the barbershop lol to get together with my kind. That may sound corny, but its the truth!
> Keep hope alive!
> *


I can dig what you're saying. I know no topic will stay 100% on topic all the time, but it seems as if this topic is off topic (no pun intended) 100% of the time. Lately this topic appears to be an episode of 'The Young And The Restless', but less entertaining. That's why I haven't frequented/posted in it. Too much drama and ignorance.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

merry christmas to my blacc brothers!!!!!...and Italian ones too!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2008, 03:59 PM~12519068
> *Tru and Tyrone....you guys both make valid points, but I personally feel topic should stay. To me, as I've said before, 187 is being irresponsible with this topic as much as these morons who fucc it up. Since he started it, he should manage it properly. the mods would listen to him before any of us. He could have had this topic cleaned up really good.
> 
> And Fundi....you really do need to leave because obviously your not going to change.
> *


Thanks, 'CF'. You're right. '187' has been very irresponsible with this topic. And he's just as guilty for posting ignorance. I mean, c'mon, no one needs to know about his baby's momma, his drinking problem, or his attempt to fight a Wal-Mart employee for supposedly disrespecting his mother. I mean, dude is in his forties. To read of his antics one would think he was in his early twenties.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2008, 03:59 PM~12519068
> *Tru and Tyrone....you guys both make valid points, but I personally feel topic should stay. To me, as I've said before, 187 is being irresponsible with this topic as much as these morons who fucc it up. Since he started it, he should manage it properly. the mods would listen to him before any of us. He could have had this topic cleaned up really good.
> 
> And Fundi....you really do need to leave because obviously your not going to change.
> *


What did I do you SOB. you better check your self fool . :buttkick:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Of course that shit has nothing to do with lowriding, I won't knock 187 for talking about what he has going on in his life, I do it from time to time. It just keeps a rapport going back n forth on a personal level. Now I do agree that he needs to get his shit together and a lot of his drama probably can be traced back to that bottle. 
But enough with that bullshit, I really do wanna wish everyone a happy holiday. If you're with your family, cherish it! Niccuh like me gonna be making my rounds tomorrow collecting plates!! I'm the type that comes to your crib with tupperware!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Dec 24 2008, 04:14 PM~12519146-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, 'CF'. You're right. '187' has been very irresponsible with this topic. And he's just as guilty for posting ignorance. I mean, c'mon, no one needs to know about his baby's momma, his drinking problem, or his attempt to fight a Wal-Mart employee for supposedly disrespecting his mother. I mean, dude is in his forties. To read of his antics one would think he was in his early twenties.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X1736791236971236
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Dec 24 2008, 04:21 PM~12519197
> *What did I do you SOB. you better check your self fool .  :buttkick:
> *


I'm not going to explain it. Everyone in here feels the same as me about you. Just leave.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Anyone watch last week's Holyfield vs. Valuev fight??? Holyfield got ripped off!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:26 PM~12519243
> *Of course that shit has nothing to do with lowriding, I won't knock 187 for talking about what he has going on in his life, I do it from time to time. It just keeps a rapport going back n forth on a personal level. Now I do agree that he needs to get his shit together and a lot of his drama probably can be traced back to that bottle.
> But enough with that bullshit, I really do wanna wish everyone a happy holiday. If you're with your family, cherish it! Niccuh like me gonna be making my rounds tomorrow collecting plates!! I'm the type that comes to your crib with tupperware!!
> *


Again, I can dig what you're saying, 'Tru'. This topic is like a Black barbershop for you (at times). That's cool, but even Black barbershops have ethics. If '187' is having women trouble, he should just let it be that. No one needs to know he choked her or whatever. If he has a drinking problem he should seek professional help. Won't find the help he needs here.

Thanks for the holiday wishes. Get your grub on, 'Dawg'!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2008, 04:26 PM~12519244
> *X1736791236971236
> I'm not going to explain it. Everyone in here feels the same as me about you. Just leave.
> *


Exactly! 
The brother just "can't get right" 
People constantly give u a chance and you constantly and consistantly fuck it up. 
Why not just leave us the fuck alone? Why is that too much to ask? 






**side note**

Ever wonder why you see so many anoynomous users browsing??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:32 PM~12519297
> *Exactly!
> The brother just "can't get right"
> People constantly give u a chance and you constantly and consistantly fuck it up.
> Why not just leave us the fuck alone? Why is that too much to ask?
> **side note**
> 
> Ever wonder why you see so many anoynomous users browsing??
> *


I've thought about that.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:32 PM~12519297
> *Exactly!
> The brother just "can't get right"
> People constantly give u a chance and you constantly and consistantly fuck it up.
> Why not just leave us the fuck alone? Why is that too much to ask?
> **side note**
> 
> Ever wonder why you see so many anoynomous users browsing??
> *


Try ignoring him.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Cuz this is a hott topic that stays at the top and it's burning them up to find out what we're talking about, but don't wanna be caught browsing around the black part of town lol. 

Its all love, you don't have to hide to come kick it lol!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:37 PM~12519330
> *Cuz this is a hott topic that stays at the top and it's burning them up to find out what we're talking about, but don't wanna be caught browsing around the black part of town lol.
> 
> Its all love, you don't have to hide to come kick it lol!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm watching the fight.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2008, 04:35 PM~12519313
> *Try ignoring him.
> *


Man I got him and ALL the rest of his personalities on ignore. Sometiimes I come in here and the whole page is filled with "you have chosen to ignore this user" from him having conversations with himslf. Shit is pathetic!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:41 PM~12519354
> *Man I got him and ALL the rest of his personalities on ignore. Sometiimes I come in here and the whole page is filled with "you have chosen to ignore this user" from him having conversations with himslf. Shit is pathetic!
> *


 :nosad: That's a shame.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:41 PM~12519354
> *Man I got him and ALL the rest of his personalities on ignore. Sometiimes I come in here and the whole page is filled with "you have chosen to ignore this user" from him having conversations with himslf. Shit is pathetic!
> *


 :roflmao: 

man thats ridicules and pathetic...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2008, 04:46 PM~12519399
> *:roflmao:
> 
> man thats ridicules and pathetic...
> *


What's his malfunction? I've sat back and read some of his post (as much as I could stomach). When I'm done reading, I'm sitting there like


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2008, 05:02 PM~12519526
> *What's his malfunction? I've sat back and read some of his post (as much as I could stomach). When I'm done reading, I'm sitting there like
> *


skitzo/retardation/loneliness/Alzheimers 

take ur pick


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12519561
> *skitzo/retardation/loneliness/Alzheimers
> 
> take ur pick
> *


 :roflmao: 'CF', you're a fool!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Obviously Bipolar


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

problem is he can't stand to see what he is in the mirror!! he's confused on his racial profile and can't fit in with the Blacks or whites! or the human race for that matter!!!! it's called KNOW THYSELF!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 24 2008, 08:06 PM~12520903
> *problem is he can't stand to see what he is in the mirror!! he's  confused on his racial profile and can't fit in with the Blacks or whites!  or the human race for that matter!!!! it's called KNOW THYSELF!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

retarded ass fundi keeps on texting me saying we're all talk and he's the only who post pics up his cars and the so called sound system and motor he's done!!! he's been sniffing Kathy Bates' shorts too damn long!!!!! or his titty got frost bite on the tub!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 24 2008, 08:23 PM~12521077
> *retarded ass fundi keeps on texting me saying we're all talk and he's the only who post pics up his cars and the so called sound system and motor he's done!!!  he's been sniffing Kathy Bates' shorts too damn long!!!!!  or his titty got frost bite on the tub!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

patrick got frost bite!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 24 2008, 08:23 PM~12521077
> *retarded ass fundi keeps on texting me saying we're all talk and he's the only who post pics up his cars and the so called sound system and motor he's done!!!  he's been sniffing Kathy Bates' shorts too damn long!!!!!  or his titty got frost bite on the tub!!!!!!!
> *



Says the clown that wants Bass tubes in his Pathfinder. Go find your path to a low rider !!!!!!! no one texting you fool. You calling while I'm trying to play Santa.. Now go wrap your kids presents up and stop calling me. I'm 4hrs behind you fool.... calling me at 4 am and shit. do I need to make a screen shot... :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:26 PM~12519243
> *Of course that shit has nothing to do with lowriding, I won't knock 187 for talking about what he has going on in his life, I do it from time to time. It just keeps a rapport going back n forth on a personal level. Now I do agree that he needs to get his shit together and a lot of his drama probably can be traced back to that bottle. But enough with that bullshit, I really do wanna wish everyone a happy holiday. If you're with your family, cherish it! Niccuh like me gonna be making my rounds tomorrow collecting plates!! I'm the type that comes to your crib with tupperware!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: ...Let the ***** get his drink on...LOL...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 04:37 PM~12519330
> *Cuz this is a hott topic that stays at the top and it's burning them up to find out what we're talking about, but don't wanna be caught browsing around the black part of town lol.
> Its all love, you don't have to hide to come kick it lol!
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## Skim

Merry X Mas homies.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2008, 09:44 PM~12521702
> *Merry X Mas homies.
> *


 :biggrin: It's official!!!!!!!!! Midnight here.. just got done wrapping at least 55 things and boxing cloths , put Turkey in oven then off to bed. I here some nosey ones up though... :angry:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Dec 24 2008, 10:31 AM~12515765-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here go this thread again :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Dec 24 2008, 02:39 PM~12517640
> *x100,000,000
> 
> everytime youngsters fuck it up its really getting tired..... :angry:
> 
> I think 187 should close up shop........
> *


That's why I hardly come in this muhthafucca. Happy Holidays though people.......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 24 2008, 10:21 PM~12521943
> *That's why I hardly come in this muhthafucca.  Happy Holidays though people.......
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy holidays 187 , V , Tru , Skim , And all those I missed


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 24 2008, 07:01 AM~12515097
> *your car is clean and i hear you are a great guy i think the problems is how does your club allow a piece of shit like robert aka fungass in your club
> *



HOMIE I DON'T KNOW THE FUNDI CAT ALL THAT WELL.I MEET HIM A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO IN NC.MY CHAPTER IN MD HAS SOME NICE RIDES FO SHOW.HE IS IN THE NC CHAPTER,BUT I CAN TELL YOU ONE THING FOR SURE.IF HE DOESN'T STOP BEEFIN WITH EVERYBODY ON MOST OF THIS THREADS,AS A STREETDREAMZ CC MD CHAPTER PREZ,I WILL MAKE SOME PHONE CALLS AND MAKE SURE THAT HE WON'T BE REPPIN FOR STREETDREAMZ EVER.


AND FUNDI YOU SEEM LIKE AN OK DUDE BUT WE DON'T NEED THE DRAMA HOMIE.


I''M FLAKED 85 AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 24 2008, 10:31 AM~12515768
> *IT WAS GOING SO GOOD WITHOUT FUNGUS IN HERE
> *


HOMIE IF YOU ARE WHO I THINK YOU ARE WHY ARE YOU ON HERE.YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR BENJI. :uh: YOU'VE BEEN BANNED FROM THIS SITE TWICE BEFORE BECAUSE OF YOUR BULLSHIT!POST YOUR RIDE UP HOMIE PLEASE.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 10:33 AM~12515782
> *I know! Reminds me of my kids bickering back and forth. Who does that shit?..........Honestly! :uh:
> *



A BUNCH OF NO CAR NO PUSSY GETTIN FOOLS ARE THE PEOPLE WHO INTERNET ARGUE HOMIE.THE WAY I SEE IS GET YOUR RIDE TIGHT AND HIT THE STREETS,THAT'S IT


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Dec 24 2008, 11:13 AM~12516087
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the brothers on layitlow.
> *


SAME TO YOU HOMIE AND ALL THE BROTHERS OUT HERE LOWRIDING AND BANGIN BACK BUMPER.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2008, 07:14 PM~12519141
> *merry christmas to my blacc brothers!!!!!...and Italian ones too!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

merry xmas to all u cats have a good one and safe & save sum boose for me on the 1st haha...


best holidayz wish's to u and yourz locz........


----------



## TONE LOCO

merry christmas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 25 2008, 12:17 AM~12522586
> *HOMIE I DON'T KNOW THE FUNDI CAT ALL THAT WELL.I MEET HIM A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO IN NC.MY CHAPTER IN MD HAS SOME NICE RIDES FO SHOW.HE IS IN THE NC CHAPTER,BUT I CAN TELL YOU ONE THING FOR SURE.IF HE DOESN'T STOP BEEFIN WITH EVERYBODY ON MOST OF THIS THREADS,AS A STREETDREAMZ CC MD CHAPTER PREZ,I WILL MAKE SOME PHONE CALLS AND MAKE SURE THAT HE WON'T BE REPPIN FOR STREETDREAMZ EVER.
> AND FUNDI YOU SEEM LIKE AN OK DUDE BUT WE DON'T NEED THE DRAMA HOMIE.
> I''M FLAKED 85 AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE
> *


 :tears: Will adhere to you homie. You guys are still the lead chapter...  I just won't respond to threats and other beefs people want to start.. 


On another note Merry X'mas and hope you guys get some sleep ( peeps with kids 5am )... Looks like my crew is not going away. they planning on staying he whole day glad I stocked up ( hen , beer , Remi). Maybe later sneak out and go on a cruz with some other county riders... take the Nova for a spin , and drag some frame.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

LMFAO!

fundi cant get a break anywhere.


kick rocks, bish! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Merry X Mas homies


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 25 2008, 12:22 AM~12522610
> *HOMIE IF YOU ARE WHO I THINK YOU ARE WHY ARE YOU ON HERE.YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR BENJI. :uh: YOU'VE BEEN BANNED FROM THIS SITE TWICE BEFORE BECAUSE OF YOUR BULLSHIT!POST YOUR RIDE UP HOMIE PLEASE.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DON'T KNOW ME :buttkick: :buttkick: 

AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT KIND OR HOW MANY RIDE I HAVE!!! I DON'T HAVE TO SHOW YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE SHIT FOR THAT MATTER!!!! EAT A DICK BITCH!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 25 2008, 09:37 AM~12523635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DON'T KNOW ME  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> 
> AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT KIND OR HOW MANY RIDE I HAVE!!! I DON'T HAVE TO SHOW YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE SHIT FOR THAT MATTER!!!! EAT A DICK BITCH!!!!!
> *


----------



## Skim

quote=candimann,Dec 24 2008, 11:35 PM~12522048]










[/quote]


damn after I checked out baby girl pic, I noticed a few things that shouldnt be in this day an age.

That old ass Atari television set for 1.
And 2, Why this bitch got a cage with a big ass rat in it behind her. I mean who the fuck has a rat in their house thats already caged up. I know some of you are probably thinkin "Oh thats not a rat, thats a rabbit" - Okay, who the fuck has a rabbit in they bedroom.


----------



## Dylante63

I think its a chinchilla


----------



## Tyrone

> quote=candimann,Dec 24 2008, 11:35 PM~12522048]


damn after I checked out baby girl pic, I noticed a few things that shouldnt be in this day an age.

That old ass Atari television set for 1.
And 2, Why this bitch got a cage with a big ass rat in it behind her. I mean who the fuck has a rat in their house thats already caged up. I know some of you are probably thinkin "Oh thats not a rat, thats a rabbit" - Okay, who the fuck has a rabbit in they bedroom.
[/quote]

:roflmao: BWAHAHAHA! 'Skim', you are hilarious!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 25 2008, 09:37 AM~12523635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DON'T KNOW ME  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> 
> AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT KIND OR HOW MANY RIDE I HAVE!!! I DON'T HAVE TO SHOW YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE SHIT FOR THAT MATTER!!!! EAT A DICK BITCH!!!!!
> *


i dont know flaked85 personlly but i have friends that do.hes a rider and has a big heart.just cause hes in the same club as ignorant ass fundi doesnt make him a bad guy.this use to be one of my favorite topics to check in on but now this topic is getting way out of control.its basically one guy ruining this topic.hopefully this topic will get back to where it use to be


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 25 2008, 10:46 AM~12523997
> *i dont know flaked85 personlly but i have friends that do.hes a rider and has a big heart.just cause hes in the same club as ignorant ass fundi doesnt make him a bad guy.this use to be one of my favorite topics to check in on but now this topic is getting way out of control.its basically one guy ruining this topic.hopefully this topic will get back to where it use to be
> *




I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT HOMIE, BUT I CAN'T STAND IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY THAT THEY KNOW SOMEBODY BUT HAVE NEVER NOT ONCE MET THEM :angry: :angry:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 03:32 PM~12519297
> *Exactly!
> The brother just "can't get right"
> People constantly give u a chance and you constantly and consistantly fuck it up.
> Why not just leave us the fuck alone? Why is that too much to ask?
> **side note**
> 
> Ever wonder why you see so many anoynomous users browsing??
> *


  

*AND THATS THE MUTHAFUCKIN TRUTH!!!!*</span>
<span style=\'color:green\'>*WISHING ALL OF U GUYS A HAPPY HOLIDAYS BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN WITH UR FAMILIES!!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 now I was just looking at the thick chic.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## TRUDAWG

Happy holidays!! Rainy here in Phoenix but at least its not freezing and snowing!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 02:59 PM~12518152
> *they is everybody who talked shit about the "black lowrider" topic, scroll through from the beginning and you'll see them.
> obviously we can't stay on topic all the time, but as you know this site has become a toxic dump outlet for every closet racist on here, and personally I don't post anywhere else but here, AZ lowriders, and my club topic.
> So yes I would like the topic to stay, because it allows me to talk back and forth with like minded people with some of the same backgrounds and views as me.
> Take it away, and we'll be like all the others who DON'T post on LIL anymore because of all the bullshit!
> *


I commented on this topic in the very beginning and it wasn't necessarily "shit" just tryin to understand the angle of it's intention.

As the topic evolved it got waaay off track and racist terms are mentioned daily, if not every other day. Ironically, whether people accept it or not, it's still a segregated topic because of certain peoples' contributions. The overall intention of this topic?? No, probably not, but it is what it is. Tru, you and about 2 or 3 others really try to contribute and I do enjoy reading your posts but it is what it is, know what I mean?




> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 24 2008, 05:32 PM~12519297
> *Ever wonder why you see so many anoynomous users browsing??
> *


I'm one of them, I'm interested in some of the comments and history posted here and it's cool to see people that share the same interests I do but now mainly just to see the drama that unfolds. :biggrin:

Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 25 2008, 05:09 PM~12525720
> *I commented on this topic in the very beginning and it wasn't necessarily "shit" just tryin to understand the angle of it's intention.
> 
> As the topic evolved it got waaay off track and racist terms are mentioned daily, if not every other day. Ironically, whether people accept it or not, it's still a segregated topic because of certain peoples' contributions. The overall intention of this topic?? No, probably not, but it is what it is. Tru, you and about 2 or 3 others really try to contribute and I do enjoy reading your posts but it is what it is, know what I mean?
> I'm one of them, I'm interested in some of the comments and history posted here and it's cool to see people that share the same interests I do but now mainly just to see the drama that unfolds. :biggrin:
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!!
> *


Thats Racist!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

and fuck all you out of towners too!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Flake85 your car is cool homie but Fundi's put you in a bad place by mixing you in his bullshit!!!! the way he texting about you and your shop it seemed like you guys were old time friends!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 25 2008, 08:26 PM~12527306
> *Flake85 your car is cool homie but Fundi's put you in a bad place by mixing you in his bullshit!!!!  the way he texting  about you and your shop it seemed like you guys were old time friends!!!!
> *


What are you talking about.. Why you trying to start shit... :angry: No one text you about my club member you better recognize i have his number and can forward all our text if need be.. If i got something to say I would post it up or call in person... I'm not a coward like you ......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

homie knows how feel about his car! pkus you siad he has a shop and so forth!! you were posting on here like you and him were homie!!! don't get mad at me because he put you on blast you fucking gorilla!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 25 2008, 08:36 PM~12527382
> *What are you talking about.. Why you trying to start shit... :angry: No one text you about my club member you better recognize i have his number and can forward all our text if need be.. If i got something to say I would post it up or call in person... I'm not a coward like you ......
> *



save your ass some trouble and get the fucc outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the millionth time!!!! and fucc scotty too!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 25 2008, 09:54 PM~12528018
> *homie knows how feel about his car!  pkus you siad he has a shop and so forth!!  you were posting on here like you and him were homie!!!  don't get mad at me because he put you on blast you fucking gorilla!!!!!!
> *


I thought he had one and said I was wrong. but he is building one.. Like I said I can say when I'm wrong how about you.. at least I stand up for my self.

Now go pull some parts for your Uncle. you know you got a mad sale going (FRI) on and your Uniform needs to be nice crisp and tight fool!!!!!! You can even have Cren sale oranges out the back of your pathfinder.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2008, 10:09 PM~12528155
> *save your ass some trouble and get the fucc outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the millionth time!!!! and fucc scotty too!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi if there was a poster child for a "Black cracker" you would be it for life!!!!!!!!! oh and how come you were on Chuck's nuts so hard when you joined this site?! dumb *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi what did your broad's parents say when they 1st met you? "Servants' entrance is in back?"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 25 2008, 10:39 PM~12528375
> *Fundi if there was a poster child for a "Black cracker" you would be it for life!!!!!!!!!  oh and how come you were on Chuck's nuts so hard when you joined this site?!  dumb *****!!!!!!!!
> *


And the poster child for most talk and no action award would go to your taco eating ass.. And when he was under another name way back ya we kidded and clown around so what.. We still clown. and going too.. Where Both assholes with strong opinions. Not just a big black blow hard know it all like you.. :0 Like I said get your Uniform ready parts man!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

and Robert Lidnsey who's the coward here? only a coward uses his wife's "cancer" to get a breather from his ass getting clowned!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 24 2008, 11:17 PM~12522586
> *HOMIE I DON'T KNOW THE FUNDI CAT ALL THAT WELL.I MEET HIM A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO IN NC.MY CHAPTER IN MD HAS SOME NICE RIDES FO SHOW.HE IS IN THE NC CHAPTER,BUT I CAN TELL YOU ONE THING FOR SURE.IF HE DOESN'T STOP BEEFIN WITH EVERYBODY ON MOST OF THIS THREADS,AS A STREETDREAMZ CC MD CHAPTER PREZ,I WILL MAKE SOME PHONE CALLS AND MAKE SURE THAT HE WON'T BE REPPIN FOR STREETDREAMZ EVER.
> AND FUNDI YOU SEEM LIKE AN OK DUDE BUT WE DON'T NEED THE DRAMA HOMIE.
> I''M FLAKED 85 AND I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE
> *


it's all good homie!! Fundi got "honky" on the brain!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 24 2008, 08:26 PM~12521552
> *Says the clown that wants Bass tubes in his Pathfinder. Go find your path to a low rider !!!!!!! no one texting you fool. You calling while I'm trying to play Santa.. Now go wrap your kids presents up and stop calling me. I'm 4hrs behind you fool.... calling me at 4 am and shit. do I need to make a screen shot...  :0
> *


3 hrs. you ignorant bastard!!!!!! go get your broad some more Clairol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 13 2008, 07:57 AM~10643449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI'S FAVORITE BOOK!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 18 2008, 06:19 PM~10450006
> *THIS IS HOW FUNDI AND HIS GOOFY ASS HOMBOYS GET DOWN IN WENDALL,NC...THATS HIS ACE CRIMIE HOLDING THE COKE...MOHAWK HAVIN' MF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Rerun ass *****!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi got air bag tities!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fundi and his broad rub their clits together!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup DBO


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 26 2008, 12:04 AM~12528945
> *Fundi got air bag tities!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 25 2008, 10:56 PM~12528473
> *and Robert Lidnsey who's the coward here? only a coward uses his wife's "cancer" to get a breather from his ass getting clowned!!!!!
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 25 2008, 11:22 PM~12528669
> *it's all good homie!! Fundi got "honky" on the brain!!!!!!!
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 25 2008, 11:24 PM~12528676-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 hrs. you ignorant bastard!!!!!!  go get your broad some more Clairol!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 25 2008, 11:27 PM~12528705
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 25 2008, 11:29 PM~12528714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 25 2008, 11:56 PM~12528905
> *Rerun ass *****!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 26 2008, 12:04 AM~12528945
> *Fundi got air bag tities!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 26 2008, 12:39 AM~12529096
> *fundi and his broad rub their clits together!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 26 2008, 12:48 AM~12529129
> *waddup  DBO
> *


It's X-mas and the only thing you can do is post every 10-30minutes on LIL.. Damn some one did not get anything or go for a ride!!!!!!!!! What kind of baller has nothing to do ........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You and your 10 (06) pathfinder topics!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Tha Young G

Scotty, it looks like you spent Christmas Day talking to yourself on Lay It Low!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Dec 26 2008, 09:05 AM~12529942
> *Scotty, it looks like you spent Christmas Day talking to yourself on Lay It Low!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And texting .. :biggrin: 

I give it to him he might have a lap top in the shop. he could be working on his lowrider and playing on line at the same time....... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Dec 26 2008, 08:05 AM~12529942
> *Scotty, it looks like you spent Christmas Day talking to yourself on Lay It Low!
> *


watch your mouth you're about to catch a fade!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey Robert Lindsey how's that nova...............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

funny thing about Fundi is how can you have degee or license to be a nurse and not have a job in that fiekd but you work as a donut maker at niht?! hmmmmm


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 26 2008, 12:04 AM~12528945
> *Fundi got air bag tities!
> *


accumulator titties!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

:uh: :nosad: Shameful.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

kick rocks Tyrone you fake ass out of towner piece of lemon eatin' fool!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 26 2008, 06:56 PM~12532847
> *kick rocks Tyrone you fake ass out of towner piece of lemon eatin' fool!!!!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 26 2008, 02:02 PM~12531235
> *funny thing about Fundi is how can you have degee or license  to be a nurse and not have a job in that fiekd but you work as a donut maker at niht?!  hmmmmm
> *


Got in a fight and got a 4yr suspension.. I told you that. had to have a job for CS, but I BEAT THE CASE THIS YEAR AND FINALLY WON MY CHILD... So Kick rocks ..  

Now post up or shut up . Your the only one yet to do anything but run your pork chop lips Morgan Freeman looking clown.. better yet go eat a casserole your woman cooked up. that's all your white woman can cook and I'm tired of that shit by the way.. take out next time cheap bastard... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 26 2008, 03:57 PM~12531815
> *accumulator titties!!!!
> *


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 26 2008, 11:07 AM~12530766
> *watch your mouth you're about to catch a fade!!!!!!
> *


You ain't about to fade nobody, so knock it off boy!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 25 2008, 11:37 AM~12523635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DON'T KNOW ME  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> 
> AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT KIND OR HOW MANY RIDE I HAVE!!! I DON'T HAVE TO SHOW YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE SHIT FOR THAT MATTER!!!! EAT A DICK BITCH!!!!!
> *



that's cool homie.i'll see you in the streets someday.maybe we can nose up that backbumper85 if that's cool with you. :uh:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 25 2008, 12:46 PM~12523997
> *i dont know flaked85 personlly but i have friends that do.hes a rider and has a big heart.just cause hes in the same club as ignorant ass fundi doesnt make him a bad guy.this use to be one of my favorite topics to check in on but now this topic is getting way out of control.its basically one guy ruining this topic.hopefully this topic will get back to where it use to be
> *



IT WILL HOMIE.YOU JUST HAVE TO IGNORE STUPID ASS PEOPLE AND MOVE FORWARD.NO MATTER WHAT, AT THE END OF THE DAY,I'M STIILL GETTIN MY RIDE ON AND HITTIN SWITCHES


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 26 2008, 11:27 PM~12533942
> *Got in a fight and got a 4yr suspension.. I told you that. had to have a job for CS, but I BEAT THE CASE THIS YEAR AND FINALLY WON MY CHILD... So Kick rocks ..
> 
> Now post up or shut up . Your the only one yet to do anything but run your pork chop lips Morgan Freeman looking clown.. better yet go eat a casserole your woman cooked up. that's all your white woman can cook and I'm tired of that shit by the way.. take out next time cheap bastard... :0
> *



WHY HOMIE?HOW OLD ARE YOU DAWG.THIS IS THE INTERNET.YOU ARE NEVER GOING TO SOLVE OR PROVE ANYTHING ON A LOWRIDER SITE.BUILD A CAR ,HIT THE STREETS, AND GET YOU RIDE ON AND HAVE FUN HOMIE.LIFE IS TO FUCKIN SHORT.STOP BITCHIN ALL THE TIME.THERE IS NO FUCKIN WAY YOU ARE GOING TO ROLL THE SAME WINDOW STEEL AS I HAVE TREATIN SHIT THE WAY YOU DO. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 27 2008, 02:52 AM~12535385
> *WHY HOMIE?HOW OLD ARE YOU DAWG.THIS IS THE INTERNET.YOU ARE NEVER GOING TO SOLVE OR PROVE ANYTHING ON A LOWRIDER SITE.BUILD A CAR ,HIT THE STREETS, AND GET YOU RIDE ON AND HAVE FUN HOMIE.LIFE IS TO FUCKIN SHORT.STOP BITCHIN ALL THE TIME.THERE IS NO FUCKIN WAY YOU ARE GOING TO ROLL THE SAME WINDOW STEEL AS I HAVE TREATIN SHIT THE WAY YOU DO. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*Oh snaps :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I got to this one before you did Skim :biggrin: *


----------



## Eazy

When somebody go off that ***** Skim always get there first with a few :0 faces and shit! :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 27 2008, 12:52 AM~12535385
> *WHY HOMIE?HOW OLD ARE YOU DAWG.THIS IS THE INTERNET.YOU ARE NEVER GOING TO SOLVE OR PROVE ANYTHING ON A LOWRIDER SITE.BUILD A CAR ,HIT THE STREETS, AND GET YOU RIDE ON AND HAVE FUN HOMIE.LIFE IS TO FUCKIN SHORT.STOP BITCHIN ALL THE TIME.THERE IS NO FUCKIN WAY YOU ARE GOING TO ROLL THE SAME WINDOW STEEL AS I HAVE TREATIN SHIT THE WAY YOU DO. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I think you took it wrong Dana.. I got into a fight with a aggressive patient he came at me with a weapon hidden in his cloths(clinic ghetto) I tore him a new one hence why I only got a suspension pending review after (4ys)... I was fighting for my life !!!!! I'm act very passive. the one and only fight really in my 32yrs..

And Wendell text me at 4am with dumb shit all the time... He talks shit to all on phone and on line.. Sucks on my days off but funny when I'm working..(3rd) 

This might be my first so called Lowrider. :uh: ( don't care about a title!!!) but it's not my first ride.. Been doing it for a minute. Just under racing or truck forums.. I know cars. paid for school... for wife and me.. trust me Homie I go out my way to make thinks right and do for the club. hence why you guys always have a garage and open house when your down here and you know that.. I don't mind a house full.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: See you in Greenville. hope fully I'll have some money for Wendell so he can get me some gates...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 27 2008, 07:07 AM~12535882
> *I think you took it wrong Dana.. I got into a fight with a aggressive patient he came at me with a weapon hidden in his cloths(clinic ghetto) I tore him a new one hence why I only got a suspension pending review after (4ys)... I was fighting for my life !!!!! I'm act very passive. the one and only fight really in my 32yrs..
> 
> 
> 
> Just under racing or truck forums.. *


 :uh: every one attacks you but its never your fault.why dont you do everyone on here a favor and go back to your racing and truck forums and stop messing this one up.you are an eye sore to your club.its a shame cause i hear street dreamz are some cool ridaz and you give them a bad name with all your nonsence on here.and i know your going to post up you dont but look what happened when dana posted his video of his car.people started to attack him.it isnt because his car isnt clean or cant hop its cause he flys the same plaque as you


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 27 2008, 12:38 AM~12535331
> *that's cool homie.i'll see you in the streets someday.maybe we can nose up that backbumper85 if that's cool with you.  :uh:
> *



NAH, I WILL PASS!!!! I DON'T HOP AGAINST JUNK   PLUS I DON'T WANT TO HEAR YOUR MOUTH MAKING EXCUSES ABOUT "HEY YOUR SHIT IS WEIGHTED DOWN" ETC. ETC. OR HEAR YOUR EXCUSES ON OH, MY BATTS WERE LOW ETC, ETC!!!! :0 :0


----------



## bigswanga

679 Pages And the said it wouldnt make it past 200.
Thanks 187 for making this topic 
Its a good way for me to see what other brothas are doing everywhere else in lowriding. 
I slowed down on visiting here because it do get off track.Im responceable for some of it thats why i stoped and and started putting more effort into finishing my car.And its paying off  
Thats all i wanted to say im going back outside to work on my car.
I get back yall


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 27 2008, 09:07 AM~12535882
> *I think you took it wrong Dana.. I got into a fight with a aggressive patient he came at me with a weapon hidden in his cloths(clinic ghetto) I tore him a new one hence why I only got a suspension pending review after (4ys)... I was fighting for my life !!!!! I'm act very passive. the one and only fight really in my 32yrs..
> 
> And Wendell text me at 4am with dumb shit all the time... He talks shit to all on phone and on line.. Sucks on my days off but funny when I'm working..(3rd)
> 
> This might be my first so called Lowrider.  :uh: ( don't care about a title!!!) but it's not my first ride.. Been doing it for a minute. Just under racing or truck forums.. I know cars. paid for school... for wife and me.. trust me Homie I go out my way to make thinks right and do for the club. hence why you guys always have a garage and open house when your down here and you know that.. I don't mind a house full.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  See you in Greenville. hope fully I'll have some money for Wendell so he can get me some gates...
> *



I DIDN'T TAKE ANYTHING WRONG HOMIE.I NO WHAT YOU SAID AND ARE TRYING TO SAY.ALL I'M TELLING YOU IS STOP ALL THE BULLSHIT INTERNET BICKERING,NAME CALLING AND UNLOWRIDER RELATED CRAP.IF YOU PLAN ON REPPIN FOR STREETDREAMZ CC NO MATTER WHAT CITY YOU'RE IN YOU WILL DO THE RIGHT THING HOMIE.I REALLY DON'T KNOW YOU HOMIE.I THINK I MET YOU ONE TIME A COUPLE YEARS AGO IN ROCKINHAM AT THE BIG SHOW,WHEN YOU WERE WITH SOME OTHER CLUB YOU USE TO ROLL WITH,BUT ANYWAY CHILL THE FUCK OUT IF YOU PLAN ON REPPIN FOR STREETDREAMZ C.C.IF NOT YOU WILL NOT BE RIDIN WITH US.


----------



## cripn8ez

U FUCCERZ LOOK AT THIS AND STOP BICCERING HAHA LOL


WEST GOOD HOMIEZ???????









[/quote]


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 27 2008, 10:54 AM~12536115
> *NAH, I WILL PASS!!!! I DON'T HOP AGAINST JUNK    PLUS I DON'T WANT TO HEAR YOUR MOUTH MAKING EXCUSES ABOUT "HEY YOUR SHIT IS WEIGHTED DOWN" ETC. ETC. OR HEAR YOUR EXCUSES ON OH, MY BATTS WERE LOW ETC, ETC!!!!  :0  :0
> *


YADA YADA YADA. :uh: TRUST ME HOMIE.IF YOUR CAR IS TAGGED AND STREET DRIVIN,WE CAN NOSE UP ANYDAY YOUR READY.SHIT I'M READY NOW ARE YOU.I DON'T MAKE EXCUSES.I JUST SERVE FOOLS THAT TRY ME.I DON'T HAVE THE BADDEST CAR AROUND,BUT NOBODY HAS BEAT ME IN THE STREETS YET AROUND HERE.WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED?,VA RIGHT.AND AS FOR THE JUNK PART AT LEAST I CAN POST UP MY CAR WITH A  ON MY FACE,BECAUSE IT IS MINE AND I BUILT IT.AND HAVE BEEN RIDIN IT FOR 9 YEARS NOW.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi's titties look like saggy water balloons!!!!!!!!!!! he's a 300 pound choco-dile!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 I like them nipples!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 27 2008, 01:26 PM~12537350
> *Fundi's titties look like saggy water balloons!!!!!!!!!!!  he's  a 300 pound choco-dile!!!!!!!
> *


Those animals are feared by wildebeest like your self. get back from the pool before I tear you head off!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Happy Kwanzaa every one my family does the seven day and I forgot to say something yesterday so this is really day 2.. Blessings and thoughts go out to all on these roads in life and in general..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> U FUCCERZ LOOK AT THIS AND STOP BICCERING HAHA LOL
> WEST GOOD HOMIEZ???????


[/quote]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 27 2008, 12:54 PM~12537179
> *I DIDN'T TAKE ANYTHING WRONG HOMIE.I NO WHAT YOU SAID AND ARE TRYING TO SAY.ALL I'M TELLING YOU IS STOP ALL THE BULLSHIT INTERNET BICKERING,NAME CALLING AND UNLOWRIDER RELATED CRAP.IF YOU PLAN ON REPPIN FOR STREETDREAMZ CC NO MATTER WHAT CITY YOU'RE IN YOU WILL DO THE RIGHT THING HOMIE.I REALLY DON'T KNOW YOU HOMIE.I THINK I MET YOU ONE TIME A COUPLE YEARS AGO IN ROCKINHAM AT THE BIG SHOW,WHEN YOU WERE WITH SOME OTHER CLUB YOU USE TO ROLL WITH,BUT ANYWAY CHILL THE FUCK OUT IF YOU PLAN ON REPPIN FOR STREETDREAMZ C.C.IF NOT YOU WILL NOT BE RIDIN WITH US.
> *



I don'y give a fucc about fundi...but it's kinda wrong for you to checc him in front of us in our topic. If I was him, I'd tell you to fucc off and bring it to the meeting...u aint in his chapter anyway!!!! both y'all should get dp'd and leave this topic!

i know it's none of my bizz but you get'n kinda annoying too by coming in here defending yourself and checcing that foo....me and scotty gonna do that. besides, you gotta myway special too so stop talking about yo'shit like it's superfly or somthing!!! 


CF said it!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 27 2008, 02:28 PM~12537640
> *
> CF said it!!!!!!!
> *


 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

No , I respect top officials in our club..  FYI hows your check writing finger!!!! :0 Mister clean..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 27 2008, 02:28 PM~12537640
> *I don'y give a fucc about fundi...but it's kinda wrong for you to checc him in front of us in our topic. If I was him, I'd tell you to fucc off and bring it to the meeting...u aint in his chapter anyway!!!! both y'all should get dp'd and leave this topic!
> 
> i know it's none of my bizz but you get'n kinda annoying too by coming in here defending yourself and checcing that foo....me and scotty gonna do that. besides, you gotta myway special too so stop talking about yo'shit like it's superfly or somthing!!!
> CF said it!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 your going to get fungass kicked out of his club then hes going to have to join imparials :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Dec 27 2008, 02:57 PM~12537791-->
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> No , I respect top officials in our club..    FYI hows your check writing finger!!!!  :0 Mister clean..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man shut your scary ass up! i just did u a favor cupcake. tell your officials to respect you and keep that shit in private and outta this topic!!! ***** you have a right to free speech....grow some balls with those tits you got!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Dec 27 2008, 03:55 PM~12538082
> *:0  :0  :0 your going to get fungass kicked out of his club then hes going to have to join imperials :biggrin:
> *


please....


----------



## TONE LOCO

i wonder wheres 187.hes been mia for a couple days


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hope everybody had a cool holiday!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

AWWWW HOW CUTE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE GOTS HIM SOME PRESENTS!!!!!!!!

CHECC OUT MY BOY :biggrin: 'come and get some lil' bums LMAO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Dear LIL



The past few days I've done a lot of hard thinking about what happened in the last weeks. I want you to know that everything that I'm about to say is coming from the bottom of my heart. I know that it will be very difficult for you to accept my apology, but I want you to think about our fellowship as well.

The main reason I decided to write you'll this letter is because our friendship is too valuable to lose over a silly dispute. I feel that I could have handled the situation in a better way, but you guys never gave me a chance to speak. I hope this letter will give us all a chance to understand one another better.

I admit that I was wrong for telling you guys that you were assholes and (other things ), but the reason for that is I did not agree with what you were saying. I want you to know that I am very sorry and this is a special letter from me to you, saying that I Love You folks ! I think that I have made the right decision in trying to make peace....


Ride well
Lindsey Robert Marriott


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 27 2008, 06:00 PM~12538825
> *
> *


THE YOUNG G said you a st8 BITCH.....STOP TEXTIN' US WITH YOUR HOMOSEXUAL BULLSHITT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 27 2008, 06:15 PM~12538927
> *Dear LIL
> 
> 
> 
> The past few days I've done a lot of hard thinking about what happened in the last weeks. I want you to know that everything that I'm about to say is coming from the bottom of my heart. I know that it will be very difficult for you to accept my apology, but I want you to think about our fellowship as well.
> 
> The main reason I decided to write you'll this letter is because our friendship is too valuable to lose over a silly dispute. I feel that I could have handled the situation in a better way, but you guys never gave me a chance to speak. I hope this letter will give us all a chance to understand one another better.
> 
> I admit that I was wrong for telling you guys that you were assholes and (other things ), but the reason for that is I did not agree with what you were saying. I want you to know that I am very sorry and this is a special letter from me to you, saying that I Love You folks ! I think that I have made the right decision in  trying to make peace....
> 
> 
> Ride well
> Lindsey Robert Marriott
> *












ol'e emotional ass *****!!!! stop being a weenie foo and man up!!!!! tell all these foo's to go fucc themselves if they don't like you!!!!!!!! 

the main reason people got on your case in here is cuzz you came out like a oreo cookie being racist against your own race. you've had a million chance but all you've done instead is make a nuisance of yourself with the things you write about. 

but if you a "softy the blacc man" typa dude, thats cool cuz theres some out there. ain't no body trippin' on you off the net....we're just tired of your innoramis ass in this topic....so st8-10 up for the billionth time foo 





PS: FUCC YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

****** name is Lindsey.... :shakinghead:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

no CF fuck you you ****** ******* bitch!!!!!!! my man Fundi came to us like a man and you shoot him down!!!! be a man and hwlp him get his ride together!!!!! so go start a ****** thread!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Dec 26 2008, 10:05 AM~12529942
> *Scotty, it looks like you spent Christmas Day talking to yourself on Lay It Low!
> *


what up homie lil shawn


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 27 2008, 06:27 PM~12538620
> *i wonder wheres 187.hes been mia for a couple days
> *


the man is holding him down :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

Man it's like a Soap Opera in this bitch.......... :no: "Days of Our Lives in the Black Lowriders Thread" and shit :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 27 2008, 03:59 AM~12535695
> *When somebody go off that ***** Skim always get there first with a few  :0  faces and shit!  :roflmao:
> *


for reals because sometimes I know its best to not say anything at all so I show my look thru them faces because half the shit goin on in this topic is fuckin useless. 
Sometimes I feel like Im in 3rd period up in this bitch. I love clowning too but I wish there would be some more real black lowrider direction in this topic. All the damn bickering going on in here constantly has gotta be pretty embarassing thru the eyes of some OG tru riding ass homies that just dropped in to see whats crackin in this topic. anyways I still got love for the black lowriding topic regardless. all yall ******.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 10:54 PM~12540134
> *for reals because sometimes I know its best to not say anything at all so I show my look thru them faces because half the shit goin on in this topic is fuckin useless.
> Sometimes I feel like Im in 3rd period up in this bitch. I love clowning too but I wish there would be some more real black lowrider direction in this topic. All the damn bickering going on in here constantly has gotta be pretty embarassing thru the eyes of some OG tru riding ass homies that just dropped in to see whats crackin in this topic. anyways I still got love for the black lowriding topic regardless. all yall ******.
> *


Yeah I hear that G. I tried to put my lil stamp on the topic wit pics of cats in the street wit it here but it gets over shadowed by tha bull. It's cool to clown but it's like damn, ****** really be on some *"General Hospital"* shit up in here. Kinda need to fall bacc wit all that.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

C.F. you aint nothin but a jailbird jocker!!! who you gonna jock next? O.J.? "me and O.J. are good friends!!!!"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 08:47 PM~12540054
> *the man is holding him down :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I going to have to call him after service to check on him.. He's at moms chilling. Maybe he ate to much ham and turkey and got the ittis and fell out for a minute. he might be working on his Imp.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you ****** love it when I clown!!!! but when I do speak on the O.G. shit you all clown me!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 26 2008, 06:56 PM~12532847
> *kick rocks Tyrone you fake ass out of towner piece of lemon eatin' fool!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

and Fundi let me put that Super Natural funk on that Roadmaster boy!!!!!! Kaddi you need to get at me too!!! matter of fact all y'all do!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 27 2008, 09:54 PM~12540834
> *and Fundi let me put that Super Natural funk on that Roadmaster boy!!!!!!  Kaddi you need to get at me too!!!  matter of fact all y'all do!!!!!
> *












:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 27 2008, 10:52 PM~12540812
> *you ****** love it when I clown!!!!  but when I do speak on the O.G. shit you all clown me!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 27 2008, 11:52 PM~12540812
> *you ****** love it when I clown!!!!  but when I do speak on the O.G. shit you all clown me!!!!!!
> *


Shit ***** I don't know what you talking bout, a YG like myself be wanted to hear all the old school shit I can absorb!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2008, 12:18 AM~12541038
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 27 2008, 04:28 PM~12537640
> *I don'y give a fucc about fundi...but it's kinda wrong for you to checc him in front of us in our topic. If I was him, I'd tell you to fucc off and bring it to the meeting...u aint in his chapter anyway!!!! both y'all should get dp'd and leave this topic!
> 
> i know it's none of my bizz but you get'n kinda annoying too by coming in here defending yourself and checcing that foo....me and scotty gonna do that. besides, you gotta myway special too so stop talking about yo'shit like it's superfly or somthing!!!
> CF said it!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PEACE OUT HOMIE THIS TOPIC SUCKS BALLS ANYWAY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 28 2008, 01:12 AM~12541484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PEACE OUT HOMIE THIS TOPIC SUCKS BALLS ANYWAY. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 27 2008, 10:00 PM~12541364
> *Shit ***** I don't know what you talking bout, a YG like myself be wanted to hear all the old school shit I can absorb!
> *


well youngsta pull up a chair and take some notes!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:21 AM~12541987
> *well youngsta pull up a chair and take some notes!!!!!!
> *


Chair pulled up, pen and paper in hand foooo! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 27 2008, 09:12 PM~12538904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWW HOW CUTE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE GOTS HIM SOME PRESENTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> CHECC OUT MY BOY :biggrin: 'come and get some lil' bums LMAO
> *



HAHA LIL BUMS I AINT HRD THAT N A WHILE???? LOL 

CF CUZZ U COULD HAVE TOOK A BETTER PIC WEAR IT LOOKS LIKE I HAVE AL MY HAIR LOL...

AND FOR UR INFO I GOT GOOD GIFTS SO FUCC U JUST CUZZ U DIDNT GT ANY HA HA J/K LOCO...

WEST GOOD EVERYONE MAN IT IS LIKE A SOAPOPARA N HERE LOL ............. :biggrin: 

4 MORE DAYZ HERE I COME LA CALI YALL CATS HAVE MY BEER COLD AND IT BETTER B 420 AM/PM GET IT????????


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 27 2008, 01:05 PM~12537238
> *YADA YADA YADA. :uh: TRUST ME HOMIE.IF YOUR CAR IS TAGGED AND STREET DRIVIN,WE CAN NOSE UP ANYDAY YOUR READY.SHIT I'M READY NOW ARE YOU.I DON'T MAKE EXCUSES.I JUST SERVE FOOLS THAT TRY ME.I DON'T HAVE THE BADDEST CAR AROUND,BUT NOBODY HAS BEAT ME IN THE STREETS YET AROUND HERE.WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED?,VA RIGHT.AND AS FOR THE JUNK PART AT LEAST I CAN POST UP MY CAR WITH A   ON MY FACE,BECAUSE IT IS MINE AND I BUILT IT.AND HAVE BEEN RIDIN IT FOR 9 YEARS NOW.
> *




YO SHIT AIN'T EVEN ON THE BUMPER :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 27 2008, 07:49 PM~12539557-->
> 
> 
> 
> no CF fuck you you ****** ******* bitch!!!!!!!  my man Fundi came to us like a man and you shoot him down!!!!  be a man and hwlp him get his ride together!!!!!  so go  start a ****** thread!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 27 2008, 09:45 PM~12540745
> *C.F. you aint nothin but a jailbird jocker!!!  who you gonna jock next? O.J.?  "me and O.J. are good friends!!!!"
> *



you need to stop it with all that racist shit....one day somebodys gonna fold your bluffing hand you mark ass motherfuccer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 28 2008, 05:39 AM~12542664
> *HAHA LIL BUMS I AINT HRD THAT N A WHILE???? LOL
> 
> CF CUZZ U COULD HAVE TOOK A BETTER PIC WEAR IT LOOKS LIKE I HAVE AL MY HAIR LOL...
> 
> AND FOR UR INFO I GOT GOOD GIFTS SO FUCC U JUST CUZZ U DIDNT GT ANY HA HA J/K LOCO...
> 
> WEST GOOD EVERYONE MAN IT IS LIKE A SOAPOPARA N HERE LOL ............. :biggrin:
> 
> 4 MORE DAYZ HERE I COME LA CALI YALL CATS HAVE MY BEER COLD AND IT BETTER B 420 AM/PM GET IT????????
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2008, 08:02 AM~12542861
> *you need to stop it with all that racist shit....BIG AL :0 :0*


----------



## masatalker

:roflmao: 

funniest fucken topic ever... you got cripn80's lookin like a down syndrome crack head, sloppy ass Fundi with no lowrider..racially confused CF...Knows everything about lowriding but dont know what color he is... :roflmao: bunch of rejects!! Scotty keep clowning them fools homie.. you make me laugh like I'm watching the comedy show!


----------



## Pitbullx

i see the same random bullshit is crackin in here.....


----------



## TRUDAWG

Yea but you fools keep checkin back in like clockwork!!!!

But at least ya'll fools aint scared to peek in under your screen name and not log in anonymous like some of these other cats lol


----------



## lilzuess

good looking out on the OG rider in the game foe over 20 years i wanna send my respect to my uncle Robert aka ZUESS aka MR BLVD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 28 2008, 12:38 PM~12543729
> *Yea but you fools keep checkin back in like clockwork!!!!
> 
> But at least ya'll fools aint scared to peek in under your screen name and not log in anonymous like some of these other cats lol
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 28 2008, 10:50 AM~12543497
> *:roflmao:
> 
> funniest fucken topic ever... you got cripn80's lookin like a down syndrome crack head, sloppy ass Fundi with no lowrider..racially confused CF...Knows everything about lowriding but dont know what color he is...  :roflmao: bunch of rejects!! Scotty keep clowning them fools homie.. you make me laugh like I'm watching the comedy show!
> *



and what was your other screen name? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by masatalker+Dec 28 2008, 10:50 AM~12543497-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> funniest fucken topic ever... you got cripn80's lookin like a down syndrome crack head, sloppy ass Fundi with no lowrider..racially confused CF...Knows everything about lowriding but dont know what color he is...  :roflmao: bunch of rejects!! Scotty keep clowning them fools homie.. you make me laugh like I'm watching the comedy show!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Dec 28 2008, 11:05 AM~12543548
> *i see the same random bullshit is crackin in here.....
> *


Wendell needs help with his Kicker amp and bass tubes. How about hooking up that pathfinder since your closer...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 27 2008, 11:12 PM~12541484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PEACE OUT HOMIE THIS TOPIC SUCKS BALLS ANYWAY. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: You just busted my balls!!!!!


I called 178 and left a message. hope that fool Okay. 

Kaddi says High , and Wendell never answers the phone. 919 is NC fool . no bill/ credit companies here... :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 28 2008, 04:12 PM~12545303
> *
> I called 178 and left a message. hope that fool Okay.
> 
> 
> *


i hope his ex didnt have him locked up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Dec 28 2008, 02:56 PM~12544858-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> Wendell needs help with his Kicker amp and bass tubes. How about hooking up that pathfinder since your closer...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Dec 28 2008, 04:12 PM~12545303
> *:angry: You just busted my balls!!!!!
> I called 178 and left a message. hope that fool Okay.
> 
> Kaddi says High , and Wendell never answers the phone. 919 is NC fool . no bill/ credit companies here... :0
> *


whats up with you kissing everybody's ass lately?


----------



## Tyrone

:uh: Ridiculous.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

got a new Rottie bitch puppy today!!! going to call her Angel!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2008, 07:02 AM~12542861
> *you need to stop it with all that racist shit....one day somebodys gonna fold your bluffing hand you mark ass motherfuccer!!!!!!!!!
> *


how am I a racist??? you're a ****** who uses the word "*****" up in here and you're not Black!!! so fuck you!!!! anytime you're ready let me know and I'll show why they call me "Big Scotty" 1st hand bitch!!! oh and have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2008, 08:33 PM~12547433
> *got a new Rottie bitch puppy today!!!  going to call her Angel!!!!
> *


how come you didnt get a pit


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Dec 28 2008, 01:38 PM~12543729-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but you fools keep checkin back in like clockwork!!!!
> 
> But at least ya'll fools aint scared to peek in under your screen name and not log in anonymous like some of these other cats lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [no]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 04:56 PM~12544858
> *:uh:
> Wendell needs help with his Kicker amp and bass tubes. How about hooking up that pathfinder since your closer...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont deal with imaginary shit.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 28 2008, 10:33 PM~12547433
> *got a new Rottie bitch puppy today!!!  going to call her Angel!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Dec 28 2008, 10:41 PM~12547505
> *how come you didnt get a pit
> *


because he is a rookie.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

homeboy wasn't home for me to get the pit.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tyrone and CF look like straight weenies!!!!! I put that on some turtle soup!!!!! Vales Verga!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2008, 08:47 PM~12547558
> *homeboy wasn't home for me to get the pit.
> *


good luck with your rottie they get big quik


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2008, 04:55 PM~12545617
> *whats up with you kissing everybody's ass lately?
> *


Just checking in. I really do talk to some of these guys by text or phone and it is kind of weird for 187 not to be on at all.. 

And Scotty let me guess you got no pics of your new puppy :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2008, 08:52 PM~12547614
> *Tyrone and CF  look like straight weenies!!!!!  I put that on some turtle soup!!!!!  Vales Verga!!!!!!!!
> *


"Say, bitch, I ain't through! Piece of lemon and some turtle soup!"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 28 2008, 08:54 PM~12547627
> *good luck with your rottie they get big quik
> *


Like his stories!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Eazy

What up 187 i C u


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe!!!


----------



## Dirt422

wussup happenin ya'lll.....

this thread is straight ridiculous!

Cee ya'll New Years Day!


----------



## 187PURE

NOW...

:cracking knuckles:

FIRST OFF.. I'M STILL ALIVE AND KICKING.. AINT BEEN IN THE PEN.. AINT BEEN NO WHERE. I BEEN OUT THERE LOWRIDIN.. BEEN TOOLING ON MY HOMIE'S 65.. BEEN GETTIN BRAINED OUT BY THIS HO ALL WEEKEND. BUT THANKS FOR YALLS CONCERN. 

FOR STARTERS. I'M NOT SHUTTING SHIT DOWN. THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC IS HERE TO STAY. I HEAR WHAT YALL SAYING THOUGH. IT'S BEEN A LOT OF BULLSHIT GOING ON IN THIS THREAD. I KNOW I CAN GO CRYING TO THE MODS TO SPRING CLEAN THE MAWFUCKA. BUT FUCK IT.. LET A HO BE A HO. IF MUTHAFUCKAS WANNA TRY TO SABOTAGE THIS TOPIC, LET 'EM TRY. THE ONLY THANG THE REAL ****** CAN DO IS STAY STRONG AND KEEP REPPING THIS TOPIC. ANOTHER THANG, I KNOW I TALK ABOUT SOME OF MY PROBLEMS. BUT I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL. I'M HUMAN. LIKE YALL SAY, IT CAN'T ALWAYS BE ABOUT RIDIN. WE TEND TO SHIFT GEARS AT TIMES. AND IF SOME OF YALL MUTHAFUCKAS HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THIS THREAD, THAN GET YOUR HAT AND COAT AND GET THE FUCK OUT!! REAL RAP! TYRONE YOU MY ***** AND ALL, BUT YOU ON SOME GET ON THE BACK OF THE BUS TYPE SHIT. ***** GET ACTIVE IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT'S GOING ON. CF, YOU GOT IT GOING ON MY *****.. YOUR RIDE IS STRAIGHT FIRE! BUT LATELY YOU BEEN ACTING LIKE YOUR SHIT DON'T STINK HOMEBOY. SCOTTY, WHEN YOU HITTIN GRAVEL *****?? FUNDI, YOU'S A WEIRDO (LOL) BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. YEAH *****, I GOT STAGNATED A LITL BIT. BUT GUESS WHAT?? YOU CAN'T KEEP A G DOWN. I'MA CONCENTRATE ON GETTIN THESE RIDES OFF THE GROUND AND GET ME A FRESH STABLE OF HO'S. OH I'LL BE BACK LIKE SUGA FREE.. STAY TUNED *****


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

my shit smells like roses!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 28 2008, 08:47 PM~12547558-->
> 
> 
> 
> homeboy wasn't home for me to get the pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1am text!!!!! to RM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 09:18 PM~12547847
> *Like his stories!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: owned.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12549036
> *NOW...
> 
> :cracking knuckles:
> 
> FIRST OFF..  I'M STILL ALIVE AND KICKING..  AINT BEEN IN THE PEN..  AINT BEEN NO WHERE.  I BEEN OUT THERE LOWRIDIN..  BEEN TOOLING ON MY HOMIE'S 65.. BEEN GETTIN BRAINED OUT BY THIS HO ALL WEEKEND.  BUT THANKS FOR YALLS CONCERN.
> 
> FOR STARTERS.  I'M NOT SHUTTING SHIT DOWN.  THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC IS HERE TO STAY.  I HEAR WHAT YALL SAYING THOUGH.  IT'S BEEN A LOT OF BULLSHIT GOING ON IN THIS THREAD.  I KNOW I CAN GO CRYING TO THE MODS TO SPRING CLEAN THE MAWFUCKA.  BUT FUCK IT.. LET A HO BE A HO.  IF MUTHAFUCKAS WANNA TRY TO SABOTAGE THIS TOPIC, LET 'EM TRY.  THE ONLY THANG THE REAL ****** CAN DO IS STAY STRONG AND KEEP REPPING THIS TOPIC.  ANOTHER THANG, I KNOW I TALK ABOUT SOME OF MY PROBLEMS.  BUT I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL.  I'M HUMAN.  LIKE YALL SAY, IT CAN'T ALWAYS BE ABOUT RIDIN.  WE TEND TO SHIFT GEARS AT TIMES.  AND IF SOME OF YALL MUTHAFUCKAS HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THIS THREAD, THAN GET YOUR HAT AND COAT AND GET THE FUCK OUT!!  REAL RAP!  TYRONE YOU MY ***** AND ALL, BUT YOU ON SOME GET ON THE BACK OF THE BUS TYPE SHIT.  ***** GET ACTIVE IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT'S GOING ON.  CF,  YOU GOT IT GOING ON MY *****..  YOUR RIDE IS STRAIGHT FIRE!  BUT LATELY YOU BEEN ACTING LIKE YOUR SHIT DON'T STINK HOMEBOY.  SCOTTY, WHEN YOU HITTIN GRAVEL *****??  FUNDI, YOU'S A WEIRDO (LOL) BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.  YEAH *****, I GOT STAGNATED A LITL BIT.  BUT GUESS WHAT??  YOU CAN'T KEEP A G DOWN.  I'MA CONCENTRATE ON GETTIN THESE RIDES OFF THE GROUND AND GET ME A FRESH STABLE OF HO'S.  OH I'LL BE BACK LIKE SUGA FREE..  STAY TUNED *****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you had a sex capade all weekend...:dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 29 2008, 07:52 AM~12550189
> *my shit smells like roses!!!!!!!
> *


Ya rose's have been eaten... And we all know what a veggi diet smells like... That's a god awful smell.. :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12549036
> *NOW...
> 
> :cracking knuckles:
> 
> FIRST OFF..  I'M STILL ALIVE AND KICKING..  AINT BEEN IN THE PEN..  AINT BEEN NO WHERE.  I BEEN OUT THERE LOWRIDIN..  BEEN TOOLING ON MY HOMIE'S 65.. BEEN GETTIN BRAINED OUT BY THIS HO ALL WEEKEND.  BUT THANKS FOR YALLS CONCERN.
> 
> FOR STARTERS.  I'M NOT SHUTTING SHIT DOWN.  THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC IS HERE TO STAY.  I HEAR WHAT YALL SAYING THOUGH.  IT'S BEEN A LOT OF BULLSHIT GOING ON IN THIS THREAD.  I KNOW I CAN GO CRYING TO THE MODS TO SPRING CLEAN THE MAWFUCKA.  BUT FUCK IT.. TRY TO SABOTAGE THIS TOPIC, LET 'EM TRY.  THE ONLY THANG THE REAL ****** CAN DO IS STAY STRONG AND KEEP REPPING THIS TOPIC.  ANOTHER THANG, I KNOW I TALK ABOUT SOME OF MY PROBLEMS.  BUT I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL.  I'M HUMAN.  LIKE YALL SAY, IT CAN'T ALWAYS BE ABOUT RIDIN.  WE TEND TO SHIFT GEARS AT TIMES.  AND IF SOME OF YALL MUTHAFUCKAS HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THIS THREAD, THAN GET YOUR HAT AND COAT AND GET THE FUCK OUT!!  REAL RAP!  TYRONE YOU MY ***** AND ALL, BUT YOU ON SOME GET ON THE BACK OF THE BUS TYPE SHIT.  ***** GET ACTIVE IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT'S GOING ON.  CF,  YOU GOT IT GOING ON MY *****..  YOUR RIDE IS STRAIGHT FIRE!  BUT LATELY YOU BEEN ACTING LIKE YOUR SHIT DON'T STINK HOMEBOY.  SCOTTY, WHEN YOU HITTIN GRAVEL *****??  FUNDI, YOU'S A WEIRDO (LOL) BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.  YEAH *****, I GOT STAGNATED A LITL BIT.  BUT GUESS WHAT??  YOU CAN'T KEEP A G DOWN.  I'MA CONCENTRATE ON GETTIN THESE RIDES OFF THE GROUND AND GET ME A FRESH STABLE OF HO'S.  OH I'LL BE BACK LIKE SUGA FREE..  STAY TUNED *****
> *


Geto Boyz...member daT!???


LOL....welcome bac homeboy!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 28 2008, 08:18 PM~12547847
> *Like his stories!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


like your titties!!!!!!!!!! Fundi got igloo titties!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

thanks for posting my puppy Fundi!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

man, I might not make to LA for the First! ................opportunity came up to go back to Detroit to be with my kids, so I"m going to have to jump on that if it comes through!
Damn I wanted me some Johnnies Pastrami!! lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2008, 09:30 AM~12550882
> *man, I might not make to LA for the First! ................opportunity came up to go back to Detroit to be with my kids, so I"m going to have to jump on that if it comes through!
> Damn I wanted me some Johnnies Pastrami!! lol
> *


kids 1st *****!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2008, 10:30 AM~12550882
> *man, I might not make to LA for the First! ................opportunity came up to go back to Detroit to be with my kids, so I"m going to have to jump on that if it comes through!
> Damn I wanted me some Johnnies Pastrami!! lol
> *


dang homie...would've like to meet ya....

but handle yo bizness 1st....this here just playtime.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Happy Holidays my brothas


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 29 2008, 10:56 AM~12551416
> *Happy Holidays my brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rag homie!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 29 2008, 11:56 AM~12551416
> *Happy Holidays my brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 29 2008, 03:02 PM~12551453-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice rag homie!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Dec 29 2008, 03:06 PM~12551488
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx fellas  its still under construction right now


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 29 2008, 11:14 AM~12551551
> *thanx fellas   its still under construction right now
> *


hit me up for that Super Natural shit homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 29 2008, 03:20 PM~12551588
> *hit me up for that Super Natural shit homie!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WILL DO!!!   I'm getting right to a full restoration as soon as the 65 is done. I want to finish one project before i start another


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 29 2008, 11:24 AM~12551613
> *WILL DO!!!      I'm getting right to a full restoration as soon as the 65 is done.  I want to finish one project before i start another
> *


send me the '65!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 29 2008, 10:08 AM~12550755-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for posting my puppy Fundi!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a real dog and side kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 29 2008, 11:38 AM~12551301
> *kids 1st *****!!!!!!!
> *


:werd: 

Now I got my daughter.. My new motto for the year will be Daddy first forget crumb snatchers and woman.... :0 ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

The original booty scratch-er himself!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 29 2008, 02:00 PM~12552249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: 

I need one of those Cali paint jobs on my sons new toy.... 










Would look good next to the master. it's so clean now. I tried to get grandma to give it to me and not him.. Damn kid don't know what he got. just rides in circles in the dirt... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We also got the matching wagon with white walls...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12549036
> *NOW...
> 
> :cracking knuckles:
> 
> FIRST OFF..  I'M STILL ALIVE AND KICKING..  AINT BEEN IN THE PEN..  AINT BEEN NO WHERE.  I BEEN OUT THERE LOWRIDIN..  BEEN TOOLING ON MY HOMIE'S 65.. BEEN GETTIN BRAINED OUT BY THIS HO ALL WEEKEND.  BUT THANKS FOR YALLS CONCERN.
> 
> FOR STARTERS.  I'M NOT SHUTTING SHIT DOWN.  THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC IS HERE TO STAY.  I HEAR WHAT YALL SAYING THOUGH.  IT'S BEEN A LOT OF BULLSHIT GOING ON IN THIS THREAD.  I KNOW I CAN GO CRYING TO THE MODS TO SPRING CLEAN THE MAWFUCKA.  BUT FUCK IT.. LET A HO BE A HO.  IF MUTHAFUCKAS WANNA TRY TO SABOTAGE THIS TOPIC, LET 'EM TRY.  THE ONLY THANG THE REAL ****** CAN DO IS STAY STRONG AND KEEP REPPING THIS TOPIC.  ANOTHER THANG, I KNOW I TALK ABOUT SOME OF MY PROBLEMS.  BUT I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL.  I'M HUMAN.  LIKE YALL SAY, IT CAN'T ALWAYS BE ABOUT RIDIN.  WE TEND TO SHIFT GEARS AT TIMES.  AND IF SOME OF YALL MUTHAFUCKAS HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THIS THREAD, THAN GET YOUR HAT AND COAT AND GET THE FUCK OUT!!  REAL RAP!  TYRONE YOU MY ***** AND ALL, BUT YOU ON SOME GET ON THE BACK OF THE BUS TYPE SHIT.  ***** GET ACTIVE IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT'S GOING ON.  CF,  YOU GOT IT GOING ON MY *****..  YOUR RIDE IS STRAIGHT FIRE!  BUT LATELY YOU BEEN ACTING LIKE YOUR SHIT DON'T STINK HOMEBOY.  SCOTTY, WHEN YOU HITTIN GRAVEL *****??  FUNDI, YOU'S A WEIRDO (LOL) BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.  YEAH *****, I GOT STAGNATED A LITL BIT.  BUT GUESS WHAT??  YOU CAN'T KEEP A G DOWN.  I'MA CONCENTRATE ON GETTIN THESE RIDES OFF THE GROUND AND GET ME A FRESH STABLE OF HO'S.  OH I'LL BE BACK LIKE SUGA FREE..  STAY TUNED *****
> *


What do you mean, "Get active"? In this topic? On my car? :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 29 2008, 04:44 PM~12552535
> *What do you mean, "Get active"? In this topic? On my car?  :dunno:
> *


BOTH!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 29 2008, 04:14 PM~12553201
> *BOTH!!
> *


OK. First, I don't post in this topic unless there's a good reason for me to post. This topic is one of the most ridiculous on LIL. It remains off topic (no pun again) more than it remains on topic. People arguing about pointless things that have nothing to do with the topic. We all know who the guilty parties are. So, there's no need for me to list names.

Second, my car is in Illinois while I'm in Nevada. Also, I'm trying to sell my car. So, there's no way for me to get active on my car. If my finances proceed to get better, I'll cease and decist any attempt of selling it and begin building it. Until then, it remains for sale.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 29 2008, 07:35 PM~12553774
> *OK. First, I don't post in this topic unless there's a good reason for me to post. This topic is one of the most ridiculous on LIL. It remains off topic (no pun again) more than it remains on topic. People arguing about pointless things that have nothing to do with the topic. We all know who the guilty parties are. So, there's no need for me to list names.
> 
> Second, my car is in Illinois while I'm in Nevada. Also, I'm trying to sell my car. So, there's no way for me to get active on my car. If my finances proceed to get better, I'll cease and decist any attempt of selling it and begin building it. Until then, it remains for sale.
> *


BYE! :wave:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 29 2008, 02:53 PM~12551775
> *you need a real dog and side kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:  *


that mutt is a piece of shit..... but Id expect an idiot like yourself to post a cur like that.....


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 29 2008, 05:45 PM~12553828
> *BYE! :wave:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2008, 08:19 PM~12554069
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 29 2008, 05:45 PM~12553828-->
> 
> 
> 
> BYE! :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fly by night Ryder!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 06:11 PM~12554003
> *that mutt is a piece of shit..... but Id expect an idiot like yourself to post a cur like that.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know shit about dogs. I have aquariums!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2008, 06:19 PM~12554069
> *
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 29 2008, 12:56 PM~12551416
> *Happy Holidays my brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 29 2008, 05:45 PM~12553828
> *BYE! :wave:
> *


 :wave: Later. uffin:


----------



## Tyrone

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fly by night Ryder!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fly by night rider? :uh: Yeah. Whatever, dude.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 29 2008, 07:45 PM~12553828-->
> 
> 
> 
> BYE! :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Dec 29 2008, 11:55 PM~12556335
> *:wave: Later.  uffin:
> *


THATS ONE THING I DONT LIKE TO SEE, DIVISION AND ESPECIALLY BETWEEN TWO AFRICAN AMERICANS.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2008, 10:04 PM~12556436
> *THATS ONE THING I DONT LIKE TO SEE, DIVISION AND ESPECIALLY BETWEEN TWO AFRICAN AMERICANS.
> *


Bro, it's cool. Don't trip. I'm not too concerned about it. '187' will do his thing. And I'll do mine.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 12:10 AM~12556502
> *Bro, it's cool. Don't trip. I'm not too concerned about it. '187' will do his thing. And I'll do mine.
> *


BOTH OF YOU ARE BLACK AND LOVE LOWRIDING AND THE HISTORY OF BLACKS IN LOWRIDING SO LET THAT UNITE YOU TWO AND *DONT SWEAT THE FOOLS*.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Kick rocks


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2008, 10:16 PM~12556571
> *BOTH OF YOU ARE BLACK AND LOVE LOWRIDING AND THE HISTORY OF BLACKS IN LOWRIDING SO LET THAT UNITE YOU TWO AND DONT SWEAT THE FOOLS.
> *


I dig what you're saying. And I'm sure those that post in this topic love lowriding in one way or another, but bufoonery has consumed this topic. I'm not a bufoon nor will I participate in bufoonery. I've done my very best to add substance to this topic. I continue to try to legitimize this topic, but some continue to bring it down. I feel no need to fight for this topic anymore. And if I'm not welcomed here anymore, I won't come back.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 12:33 AM~12556789
> *I dig what you're saying. And I'm sure those that post in this topic love lowriding in one way or another, but bufoonery has consumed this topic. I'm not a bufoon nor will I participate in bufoonery. I've done my very best to add substance to this topic. I continue to try to legitimize this topic, but some continue to bring it down. I feel no need to fight for this topic anymore. And if I'm not welcomed here anymore, I won't come back.
> *


I SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING. WE KNOW WHO THE BAFOON IS THAT BRINGS OFF TOPIC IN HERE.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2008, 11:36 PM~12556843
> *I SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING. WE KNOW WHO THE BAFOON IS THAT BRINGS OFF TOPIC IN HERE.
> *


is a bafoon like a baboon


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2008, 10:37 PM~12556854
> *is a bafoon like a baboon
> *


Sometimes.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2008, 12:37 AM~12556854
> *is a bafoon like a baboon
> *


 :0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 30 2008, 01:36 AM~12556843
> *I SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING. WE KNOW WHO THE BAFOON IS THAT BRINGS OFF TOPIC IN HERE.
> *



Is that your ride in your avatar, PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 12:33 AM~12556789
> *I dig what you're saying. And I'm sure those that post in this topic love lowriding in one way or another, but bufoonery has consumed this topic. I'm not a bufoon nor will I participate in bufoonery. I've done my very best to add substance to this topic. I continue to try to legitimize this topic, but some continue to bring it down. I feel no need to fight for this topic anymore. And if I'm not welcomed here anymore, I won't come back.
> *


***** YOU THE ONE THAT SAID YOU WANTED TO ROLL :roflmao: :twak: ALL I DID WAS ESCORT YOU OUT THE DOOR. AND ANOTHER THING, FOR THE LAST HUNNID SOME-ODD PAGES ALL YOU DID WAS BITCH AND MOAN ABOUT THIS THREAD. LIKE MY HOMEBOY ALWAYS SAY.. _"YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE"_


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 30 2008, 12:16 AM~12556571
> *BOTH OF YOU ARE BLACK AND LOVE LOWRIDING AND THE HISTORY OF BLACKS IN LOWRIDING SO LET THAT UNITE YOU TWO AND DONT SWEAT THE FOOLS.
> *


NAW IT AINT LIKE THAT G. AINT NO LOVE EVER GON' BE LOST BETWEEN ME AND TYRONE. BUT I CAN'T KEEP HIM HERE IF HE DON'T WANNA STAY.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ol'e explanatory ass ****** up in here....y'all some weenies homie!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 05:55 AM~12558763
> ****** YOU THE ONE THAT SAID YOU WANTED TO ROLL :roflmao:  :twak: ALL I DID WAS ESCORT YOU OUT THE DOOR.  AND ANOTHER THING, FOR THE LAST HUNNID SOME-ODD PAGES ALL YOU DID WAS BITCH AND MOAN ABOUT THIS THREAD.  LIKE MY HOMEBOY ALWAYS SAY..  "YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE"
> *


I know that fool writes us a mini documentary then turns around and point fingers.... :uh: could have even posted his ride up so it could sale like he says it does. then gets butt hurt when he gets called out....




> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2008, 07:36 AM~12559003
> *ol'e explanatory ass ****** up in here....y'all some weenies homie!!!!!!!
> *


You need to explain your standings and how is your car coming along. will it be 09 or a big O no!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 29 2008, 11:02 PM~12557163
> *
> *


Nice rides!!!!! the ones ridding rear need 13z or 14z!!!!!! and white walls!!!!! :buttkick: Or is it just my eyes.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 05:55 AM~12558763
> ****** YOU THE ONE THAT SAID YOU WANTED TO ROLL :roflmao:  :twak: ALL I DID WAS ESCORT YOU OUT THE DOOR.  AND ANOTHER THING, FOR THE LAST HUNNID SOME-ODD PAGES ALL YOU DID WAS BITCH AND MOAN ABOUT THIS THREAD.  LIKE MY HOMEBOY ALWAYS SAY..  "YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE"
> *


Hold up, fool! I wasn't even addressing you. I was addressing 'God's Son 2'. I told you later and left it at that. He enquired as to my reasons and I explained it to him. You need to mind your business. But since you want to put someone on blast and say I bitch and moan, who was the BITCH calling my house at 6am crying about the measurements of a moonroof? Take your time...I'll wait. Don't go there with me. Real talk.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 08:17 AM~12559178
> *I know that fool writes us a mini documentary then turns around and point fingers.... :uh:  could have even posted his ride up so it could sale like he says it does. then gets butt hurt when he gets called out....
> You need to explain your standings and how is your car coming along. will it be 09 or a big O no!!!!!!
> *


Fundi (or whatever your name is), don't start nothing you can't finish. Better yet, don't get involved in anything that doesn't concern you. The entire time you've showed your ignorance not one time did I comment to you or about you. I've let others do that.

As far as selling my car, if you take a trip to classifieds you'll see it posted for sale there. 

Who called me out? Called me out on what? This is '187's' thread. IT's his responsibility to contact the Mods and have it cleaned up. Again, I post only when my name is thrown into something or there's some intelligent dialogue being exchanged. Other than that, I let the clowns of this topic have at it.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2008, 07:36 AM~12559003
> *ol'e explanatory ass ****** up in here....y'all some weenies homie!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: You, I'm going to give a pass to.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 11:22 AM~12559457
> *Hold up, fool! I wasn't even addressing you. I was addressing 'God's Son 2'. I told you later and left it at that. He enquired as to my reasons and I explained it to him. You need to mind your business. But since you want to put someone on blast and say I bitch and moan, who was the BITCH calling my house at 6am crying about the measurements of a moonroof? Take your time...I'll wait. Don't go there with me. Real talk.
> *


SELL THE FOE AND GET YOURSELF A VIOLIN *****


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 08:17 AM~12559178
> *I know that fool writes us a mini documentary then turns around and point fingers.... :uh:  could have even posted his ride up so it could sale like he says it does. then gets butt hurt when he gets called out....
> You need to explain your standings and how is your car coming along. will it be 09 or a big O no!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
This fool :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

Pages ago you fools were talking about helping another fellow rider and now you coach him on selling his passion?
You ****** is a trip :uh:
Fucc that TY put the 64 up and get it greater later.Dont listed to some of these 1 car in the game ass ******. Just like they followed their passion dont get distracted from yours just take YOUR time. I did :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Dec 29 2008, 10:04 PM~12556436-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS ONE THING I DONT LIKE TO SEE, DIVISION AND ESPECIALLY BETWEEN TWO AFRICAN AMERICANS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works on aircraft set-up too.. $10 shipped!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 09:22 AM~12559457
> *Hold up, fool! I wasn't even addressing you. I was addressing 'God's Son 2'. I told you later and left it at that. He enquired as to my reasons and I explained it to him. You need to mind your business. But since you want to put someone on blast and say I bitch and moan, who was the BITCH calling my house at 6am crying about the measurements of a moonroof? Take your time...I'll wait. Don't go there with me. Real talk.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 09:26 AM~12559474
> *Fundi (or whatever your name is), don't start nothing you can't finish. Better yet, don't get involved in anything that doesn't concern you. The entire time you've showed your ignorance not one time did I comment to you or about you. I've let others do that.
> 
> As far as selling my car, if you take a trip to classifieds you'll see it posted for sale there.
> 
> Who called me out? Called me out on what? This is '187's' thread. IT's his responsibility to contact the Mods and have it cleaned up. Again, I post only when my name is thrown into something or there's some intelligent dialogue being exchanged. Other than that, I let the clowns of this topic have at it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 09:27 AM~12559479
> *:uh: You, I'm going to give a pass to.
> *





















7.95 shipped and can get them extended and chrome for you.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:46 AM~12559564
> *SELL THE FOE AND GET YOURSELF A VIOLIN *****
> *


Come buy it then. It already has a functional moonroof in it. That way you won't have to call me at 6am anymore tripping off the dimensions. It's already in and working. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 09:49 AM~12559581
> *Pages ago you fools were talking about helping another fellow rider and now you coach him on selling his passion?
> You ****** is a trip :uh:
> *


No he stated it , Go back and read. And before that like 200pgs ago Crenswa was trying to help him out telling him to just put it on hold and take his time. So did Skim. so.........











My baby mama's rump!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 09:49 AM~12559581
> *Pages ago you fools were talking about helping another fellow rider and now you coach him on selling his passion?
> You ****** is a trip :uh:
> Fucc that TY put  the 64 up and get it greater later.Dont listed to some of these 1 car in the game ass ******. Just like they followed their passion dont get distracted from yours just take YOUR time. I did :biggrin:
> *


Goodlookinout, Benny! :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 09:56 AM~12559627
> *No he stated it ,  Go back and read. And before that like 200pgs ago Crenswa was trying to help him out telling him to just put it on hold and take his time. So did Skim. so.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby mama's rump!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Yes, I stated I'm trying to sell my car. So what? 'CF' knows the exact reasons why. So, I'm not going to explain myself to anyone on this board. If 'CF' (or anyone here) wants to help me out, buy it. That's how you can help me out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 10:03 AM~12559672
> *Yes, I stated I'm trying to sell my car. So what? 'CF' knows the exact reasons why. So, I'm not going to explain myself to anyone on this board. If 'CF' (or anyone here) wants to help me out, buy it. That's how you can help me out.
> *


 :0 I would put it back stock... Lots of old men down here looking for one.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 10:10 AM~12559727
> *:0  I would put it back stock...  Lots of old men down here looking for one.
> *


Too late for that. Moonroof is installed in it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 11:49 AM~12559581
> *Pages ago you fools were talking about helping another fellow rider and now you coach him on selling his passion?
> You ****** is a trip :uh:
> Fucc that TY put  the 64 up and get it greater later.Dont listed to some of these 1 car in the game ass ******. Just like they followed their passion dont get distracted from yours just take YOUR time. I did :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS JUST SARCASM ON MY PART DOGGY. I WANT THE ***** TO GET THE FOE TOGETHER. IF I KNEW MORE ABOUT CHEVIES, I WOULD GIVE SOME COACHING. BUT ALL I CAN OFFER IS ENCOURAGEMENT. BUT AT THE SAME TIME, IF ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS COME IN THIS THREAD AND COMPLAIN (AND NOT POST POSITIVE STUFF), THEN HE CAN GET TO STEPPIN. OK, HE AND CF IS RIGHT ABOUT SHUVELLING ALL THE BULLSHIT OUT. BUT ALL THE SHIT TALKING AINT HELPING 'CAUSE THEY AGITATING THE HATERS EVEN MORE. CHUUCH..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:14 AM~12559761
> *IT WAS JUST SARCASM ON MY PART DOGGY.  I WANT THE ***** TO GET THE FOE TOGETHER.  IF I KNEW MORE ABOUT CHEVIES, I WOULD GIVE SOME COACHING.  BUT ALL I CAN OFFER IS ENCOURAGEMENT.  BUT AT THE SAME TIME, IF ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS COME IN THIS THREAD AND COMPLAIN (AND NOT POST POSITIVE STUFF), THEN HE CAN GET TO STEPPIN.  OK, HE AND CF IS RIGHT ABOUT SHUVELLING ALL THE BULLSHIT OUT.  BUT ALL THE SHIT TALKING AINT HELPING 'CAUSE THEY AGITATING THE HATERS EVEN MORE.  CHUUCH..
> *


You got your phone on *****........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 11:56 AM~12559621
> *Come buy it then. It already has a functional moonroof in it. That way you won't have to call me at 6am anymore tripping off the dimensions. It's already in and working.  :uh:
> *


***** PLEASE :uh: AND YOU COULD'NT EVEN DO THAT RIGHT. I ASKED YOU A SIMPLE QUESTION BOUT FO-FIVE TIMES.. "DOES IT MEASURE 47-48 INCHES GOING DIAGONALLY?" YOU SAID NO IT'S 44. AND THAT WAS WRONG! IT MEASURES 44 FROM DOOR TO DOOR, AND 47 AND SOME CHANGE GOING DIAGONALLY MUTHAFUCKA. ANYWAY, FINALLY GOT THE LAC DOWN AT THE BODY SHOP TO FIX THAT QUARTER. THEM OLD MEN ON POINT. THEY'VE BEEN DOING BODY WORK/PAINT SINCE THE 60's. I'MA GET THEM TO PAINT THE MAWFUCKA TOO. HELL, THE ****** MIGHT CAN OVERHAUL THE WHOLE DAMN CAR. I'LL GET PICS LATER WHEN I COP A CAMERA FROM WALMART. HOPEFULLY I WON'T HAVE TO WHOOP SOMEBODY'S ASS :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

:uh: I cant wait to see some of these 09 riders :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 12:19 PM~12559802
> *You got your phone on *****........
> *


IT' BEEN ON


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 12:23 PM~12559823
> *:uh: I cant wait to see some of these 09 riders :uh:
> *


NOW YOU UPSET TOO HUH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 30 2008, 09:46 AM~12559564-->
> 
> 
> 
> SELL THE FOE AND GET YOURSELF A VIOLIN *****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 09:46 AM~12559566
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> This fool :uh:
> *







New song I'm working on. well typing and and at practice at the same time... thought about you guys up in here........ :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 10:23 AM~12559823
> *:uh: I cant wait to see some of these 09 riders :uh:
> *


I tell you what they won't be a 2 door on 13z with the same ole leather interior 8 batt rack and chrome unders. like we never seen that before.. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

TOPICS GETTING OUT OF HAND NOW. I HATE RUNNING TO THE PO'LICE. MODS DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 12:27 PM~12559848
> *I tell you what they won't be a 2 door on 13z with the same ole leather interior 8 batt rack and chrome unders. like we never seen that before.. :uh:
> *


THAT'S WHAT LOOKS GOOD THOUGH. AND YOU CAN ALWAYS GO 12 BATTERIES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12559857
> *TOPICS GETTING OUT OF HAND NOW.  I HATE RUNNING TO THE PO'LICE.  MODS DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Like a barber shop up in here. I'm sneeking post between sets...It's the holidays we all at Home as you can see.. Spring 09 should be good...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:23 AM~12559820
> ****** PLEASE :uh:  AND YOU COULD'NT EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.  I ASKED YOU A SIMPLE QUESTION BOUT FO-FIVE TIMES.. "DOES IT MEASURE 47-48 INCHES GOING DIAGONALLY?"  YOU SAID NO IT'S 44.  AND THAT WAS WRONG!  IT MEASURES 44 FROM DOOR TO DOOR, AND 47 AND SOME CHANGE GOING DIAGONALLY MUTHAFUCKA.  ANYWAY, FINALLY GOT THE LAC DOWN AT THE BODY SHOP TO FIX THAT QUARTER.  THEM OLD MEN ON POINT.  THEY'VE BEEN DOING BODY WORK/PAINT SINCE THE 60's.  I'MA GET THEM TO PAINT THE MAWFUCKA TOO.  HELL, THE ****** MIGHT CAN OVERHAUL THE WHOLE DAMN CAR.  I'LL GET PICS LATER WHEN I COP A CAMERA FROM WALMART.  HOPEFULLY I WON'T HAVE TO WHOOP SOMEBODY'S ASS :biggrin:
> *


Fool! What the fuck did it matter? You some type of moonroof scientist? :uh: Calling me at 6am asking for measurements of a moonroof! :uh: Fool, I didn't install mine. I left that to a professional.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:14 AM~12559761
> *IT WAS JUST SARCASM ON MY PART DOGGY.  I WANT THE ***** TO GET THE FOE TOGETHER.  IF I KNEW MORE ABOUT CHEVIES, I WOULD GIVE SOME COACHING.  BUT ALL I CAN OFFER IS ENCOURAGEMENT.  BUT AT THE SAME TIME, IF ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS COME IN THIS THREAD AND COMPLAIN (AND NOT POST POSITIVE STUFF), THEN HE CAN GET TO STEPPIN.  OK, HE AND CF IS RIGHT ABOUT SHUVELLING ALL THE BULLSHIT OUT.  BUT ALL THE SHIT TALKING AINT HELPING 'CAUSE THEY AGITATING THE HATERS EVEN MORE.  CHUUCH..
> *


you dont have to explain shit to me im just pointing out and observation. You dont have to know anything about chevies to help.Just kind words of encouragement go along way.But ****** think its funny dogging someone when they thinks its funny to the pack.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 12:31 PM~12559875
> *Fool! What the fuck did it matter? You some type of moonroof scientist?  :uh: Calling me at 6am asking for measurements of a moonroof!  :uh:  Fool, I didn't install mine. I left that to a professional.
> *


 :roflmao: 
***** I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE IT WAS ENOUGH ROOM FOR ME AND ONE OF THE HOMIES TO HANG OUT THE MAWFUCKA. YOU KNOW HOW IGNORANT I CAN BE.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 10:27 AM~12559848
> *I tell you what they won't be a 2 door on 13z with the same ole leather interior 8 batt rack and chrome unders. like we never seen that before.. :uh:
> *


Your right toadmasters are different :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 09:33 AM~12559884
> *you dont have to explain shit to me im just pointing out and observation. You dont have to know anything about chevies to help.Just kind words of encouragement go along way.But ****** think its funny dogging someone when they thinks its funny to the pack.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 12:33 PM~12559884
> *you dont have to explain shit to me im just pointing out and observation. You dont have to know anything about chevies to help.Just kind words of encouragement go along way.But ****** think its funny dogging someone when they thinks its funny to the pack.
> *


WAS'NT ME HOMIE. I WAS JUST BACKING MYSELF UP. BESIDES, TY WANTS TO SELL IT. HE STATED THAT VERY CLEARLY


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:25 AM~12559833
> *NOW YOU UPSET TOO HUH
> *


 :uh: 
I dont get upset i get even :biggrin: lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 12:35 PM~12559904
> *:yes:
> *


STOP COSIGNING ***** :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12559857
> *TOPICS GETTING OUT OF HAND NOW.  I HATE RUNNING TO THE PO'LICE.  MODS DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO
> *


NOw you wanna clean it up? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

LET ME GET THESE KIDS SO I CAN WASH THEY CLOTHES. DAMN I WISH THE OTHER BABY FATHER WOULD HANDLE HIS SHIT. I'LL BE RIGHT BACK YALL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 12:39 PM~12559931
> *NOw you wanna clean it up? :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:36 AM~12559906
> *WAS'NT ME HOMIE.  I WAS JUST BACKING MYSELF UP.  BESIDES, TY WANTS TO SELL IT.  HE STATED THAT VERY CLEARLY
> *


Fucc that he aint selling shit and WE shouldnt let him


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:34 AM~12559889
> *:roflmao:
> ***** I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE IT WAS ENOUGH ROOM FOR ME AND ONE OF THE HOMIES TO HANG OUT THE MAWFUCKA.  YOU KNOW HOW IGNORANT I CAN BE.
> *


That I do know.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12559857
> *TOPICS GETTING OUT OF HAND NOW.  I HATE RUNNING TO THE PO'LICE.  MODS DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO
> *


Ya but it gets boring when you got 200 coming at you and the one 4 door or SUV does stand out like a sore thump.. but they got the looks from others not into the life. Or the Van that's done nice. I know I'm going to start a war !!!! But shit . 500 caddi's at a show and 2-3 outsiders. You really thing the public is going to notice just another caddi on 13z ...Or will that judge go damn lets see . Chrome rear , leather , ya ya 2 doors , bla bla display , some pankake butt chic on the hood , bla bla.. . Then go to some one like Lac of Respect or some other big bodies and be like damn something diff!!!!! Not cookie cutter.. I like !!!!

I like any ride that has heart personally . call it what you want but I ride for run and family always have and always will. don't care if it fits in your rule book or what.. Got to have blood into the car game to get my respect.. Import , traditional , non traditional , mini . I don't give a shit what title some jack ass puts on it. It fucking custom and some ones time and money not yours!!!! That's what I respect.. 

Plus a ***** just like to crus and eat. fuck shows and beef over what is what in some BS Cali rules. 

Before yo call what what and no your not a ryder guess what . I don't give a poot!!!!! Been since a knee high..  Low rides , Cars , dirt track , Horse , ATV's , Mud pulls.. so it's in me ....


----------



## TRUDAWG

So how was everyone's Holiday?, and what you got planned for the New years?


----------



## bigswanga

*



Originally posted by candimann@Dec 30 2008, 10:43 AM~12559967
Ya but it gets boring when you got 200 coming at you and the one 4 door or SUV does stand out like a sore thump.. but they got the looks from others not into the life. Or the Van that's done nice. I know I'm going to start a war !!!! But shit . 500 caddi's at a show and 2-3 outsiders. You really thing the public is going to notice just another caddi on 13z ...Or will that judge go damn lets see . Chrome rear , leather , ya ya  2 doors , bla bla display , some pankake butt chic on the hood , bla bla.. . Then go to some one like Lac of Respect or some other big bodies and be like damn something diff!!!!! Not cookie cutter.. I like !!!!

I like any ride that has heart personally . call it what you want but I ride for run and family always have and always will. don't care if it fits in your rule book or what.. Got to have blood into the car game to get my respect.. Import  , traditional , non traditional , mini . I don't give a shit what title some jack ass puts on it. It fucking custom and some ones time and money not yours!!!! That's what I respect.. 

Plus a ***** just like to crus and eat. fuck shows and beef over what is what in some BS Cali rules. 

Before yo call what what and no your not a ryder guess what . I don't give a poot!!!!! Been since a knee high..   Low rides , Cars , dirt track , Horse , ATV's , Mud pulls.. so it's in me ....


Click to expand...

*WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT :uh:

Just for the recorde they are taking taxi cabs(fourdoor cars) and making them 2 doors


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 09:47 AM~12559990
> *
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT :uh:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 10:35 AM~12559904
> *:yes:
> *


You act have no country joke of titti joke to say!!!!!!!!!!! :0 

I see TL looking too...

You'll fools got me rolling and missing my breaks.. Choir director and my dad are like WTF.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 30 2008, 10:46 AM~12559986
> *So how was everyone's Holiday?, and what you got planned for the New years?
> *


Great thanks for asking.Now Its BIG M time :biggrin: fun sun plenty of food and ladies :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:38 AM~12559916
> *STOP COSIGNING ***** :uh:
> *


fuck you flava flav ass *****!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

all this drama up in here but on a real note hopefully someone will take sum pic of the majestics new year show and share with us and get this topic back where it should be


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 10:48 AM~12560005
> *You act have no country joke of titti joke to say!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> I see TL looking too...
> 
> You'll fools got me rolling and missing my breaks.. Choir director and my dad are like WTF.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You at church sharing gods time with layitlow? you going to hell lol im joking


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Dec 30 2008, 10:47 AM~12559990-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT :uh:
> 
> Just for the recorde  they are taking taxi cabs(fourdoor cars) and making them 2 doors
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 seems some , just hate if you do not have a 2 door caddi.. And I have seen some really clean cars... Even the OG War vidoe has all makes and models..
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 10:48 AM~12560001
> *
> *


Your Arthritis finger don't work today. we talked about this...  I'm working on a plan to get over there.. I really need to go get that car and restore it . Nice to have a classic Benz for the local parades and stuff.. hual one over (CA) and bring my other back from Glendale AZ..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 10:47 AM~12559990
> *
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT :uh:
> 
> Just for the recorde  they are taking taxi cabs(fourdoor cars) and making them 2 doors
> *


 :roflmao: Right! I thought it was me. :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 10:53 AM~12560036
> *You at church  sharing gods time with layitlow?  you going to hell lol im joking
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Na Director has a old garage he turned into a studio. My dad plays professionally as a hobby. (Bass) I filling in for the drummer.. They have a group.. Been into music since HS. I played sax , Brass , and some others. ya I was a band Geek. But it got me some funds for school. along with wrench turning.. :biggrin: I also play for my church too..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 10:54 AM~12560052
> *:0  seems some , just hate if you do not have a 2 door caddi.. And I have seen some really clean cars... Even the OG War vidoe has all makes and models..
> Your Arthritis finger don't work today. we talked about this...   I'm working on a plan to get over there.. I really need to go get that car and restore it . Nice to have a classic Benz for the local parades and stuff.. hual one over (CA) and bring my other back from Glendale AZ..
> *


You really need to get away from the TV.You are badly influenced.So looking at cartoons you think you can fall off a cliff and still survive?

For the record that (war) video was made for that purpose.The producer had people bring cars from all over and picked what he wanted to BE IN THE video. Thats why thoes cars dont get love today because they were JUST CUSTOM cars :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 AM~12560098
> *You really need to get away from the TV.You are badly influenced.So looking at cartoons you think you can fall off a cliff and still survive?
> 
> For the record that (war) video was made for that purpose.The producer had people bring cars from all over and picked what he wanted to BE IN THE video. Thats why thoes cars dont get love today because they were JUST CUSTOM cars :uh:
> *


he don't know


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 10:58 AM~12560084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Na Director has a old garage he turned into a studio. My dad plays professionally as a hobby. (Bass) I filling in for the drummer.. They have a group.. Been into music since HS. I played sax , Brass , and some others. ya I was a band Geek. But it got me some funds for school. along with wrench turning.. :biggrin: I also play for my church too..*


Thats one of my new years resoultion to go back to church


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 11:00 AM~12560098
> *You really need to get away from the TV.You are badly influenced.So looking at cartoons you think you can fall off a cliff and still survive?
> 
> For the record that (war) video was made for that purpose.The producer had people bring cars from all over and picked what he wanted to BE IN THE video. Thats why thoes cars dont get love today because they were JUST CUSTOM cars :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 11:00 AM~12560098
> *You really need to get away from the TV.You are badly influenced.So looking at cartoons you think you can fall off a cliff and still survive?
> 
> For the record that (war) video was made for that purpose.The producer had people bring cars from all over and picked what he wanted to BE IN THE video. Thats why thoes cars dont get love today because they were JUST CUSTOM cars :uh:
> *


 :0 

Okay on another subject. whats the purpase of a booty kit. I want one but I just found out they are just for looks. so why have it? Is there a way to use it for real.. :dunno: I like the look but I want function before weighing down my rear with more stuff..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 11:04 AM~12560127
> *:0
> 
> Okay on another subject. whats the purpase of a booty kit. I want one but I just found out they are just for looks. so why have it? Is there a way to use it for real.. :dunno: I like the look but I want function before weighing down my rear with more stuff..
> *


Surely, you can't be serious with that question.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 11:04 AM~12560127
> *:0
> 
> Okay on another subject. whats the purpase of a booty kit. I want one but I just found out they are just for looks. so why have it? Is there a way to use it for real.. :dunno: I like the look but I want function before weighing down my rear with more stuff..
> *


Yes....You can put your spare in one but mainly they are for looks....Long car with a bumper kit is like a fine woman with a big ass. Beautifulllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

Alright yall this was entertaining and enlighting i have to load my car on the trailer. Got work to do.Have a freat 1 and ill see you on newyears or here 1st before


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 11:02 AM~12560115
> *Thats one of my new years resoultion to go back to church
> *


 :thumbsup: 

It does help with stress. I personally use it to spend time with the Family , play , and get some good advise. as far as the word. You can teach your self. you really don't need a building and person to tell you there opinion or interpretation of the word.. hence why Jesus died on the cross. And the new Testament..

187 . Gods Son , and I are trying to get a east coast Ride , worship , and dinner together.. Go to a diff. church maybe once a month and then hang out and eat.. Or cook out all in the name .....


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 11:09 AM~12560175
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> It does help with stress. I personally use it to spend time with the Family  , play , and get some good advise. as far as the word. You can teach your self. you really don't need a building and person to tell you there opinion or interpretation of the word.. hence why Jesus died on the cross. And the new Testament..
> 
> 187 . Gods Son , and I are trying to get a east coast Ride , worship , and dinner together..    Go to a diff. church maybe once a month and then hang out and eat.. Or cook out all in the name .....
> *


Thats sounds good.Bring your riders to church and make a difference at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Dec 30 2008, 11:05 AM~12560137-->
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you can't be serious with that question.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I seen all fake ones here.. Look good in pics. but in person just corny to me. I want function too..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 11:06 AM~12560144
> *Yes....You can put your spare in one but mainly they are for looks....Long car with a bumper kit is like a fine woman with a big ass. Beautifulllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:
> *


Got you.. 


Get up with you guys later.. Next time I want a shave and Fade!!!!! LOL

Dads getting ready to do drumstick roll on my fat neck if I don't get serious. I swear. Parents!!!!!!! And I'm freaking 32!!!!!!!!! Mom giving me that JR look. You know the one!!!! I think she might throw a micro phone at both of us... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** nobody has church during the day on a Tuesday!!!!!! ol' Unlce Remus ass ******!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Dec 30 2008, 08:17 AM~12559178-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know that fool writes us a mini documentary then turns around and point fingers.... :uh:  could have even posted his ride up so it could sale like he says it does. then gets butt hurt when he gets called out....
> *You need to explain your standings and how is your car coming along. will it be 09 or a big O no!!!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on tha real...10k more and the car is ready....later in 2009...big stuff is already done. still need chrome/new glass/install interior kit/engine-trans/install gates/pinstriping goldleaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 09:22 AM~12559457
> *Hold up, fool! I wasn't even addressing you. I was addressing 'God's Son 2'. I told you later and left it at that. He enquired as to my reasons and I explained it to him. You need to mind your business. But since you want to put someone on blast and say I bitch and moan, who was the BITCH calling my house at 6am crying about the measurements of a moonroof? Take your time...I'll wait. Don't go there with me. Real talk.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> foo done called me after he hung up with you... idonthavemeasuringtapeowned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:23 AM~12559823
> *:uh: I cant wait to see some of these 09 riders :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? you want some nightmares pops???? I'll be your huckleberry!!!!!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:31 AM~12559875
> *Fool! What the fuck did it matter? You some type of moonroof scientist?  :uh: Calling me at 6am asking for measurements of a moonroof!  :uh:  Fool, I didn't install mine. I left that to a professional.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was on that water that day...stall him out
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:41 AM~12559952
> *Fucc that he aint selling shit and WE shouldnt let him
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah...imma delete his pics in his for sale topic (unless he paypals me 20 bux)
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 11:01 AM~12560107
> *he don't know
> *



your tha 1 that dont know u mark! you need to stop buying mutts and get your old convalescent ass some front bacc action!!!! without laytlow you'd be a fart in the wind jacc!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 11:23 AM~12560296
> ****** nobody has church during the day on a Tuesday!!!!!!  ol' Unlce Remus ass ******!!!!!!!
> *


Learn how to read!!!!!!!!! Holiday fool. I stay at home and Parents work for the state... Damn kids are driving me crazy. 2 weeks.... 

Damn CF... :0 Maybe 09 mag shoot for you....


----------



## cobrakarate

hey guys i know that this is a little off subject but im moving into a new building for my martial arts (KARATE) school.

way better area but WAY more rent.

im putting it all on the line here to help build stronger kids and families in the area.

08 was the hardest year in business for me and alot of martial arts schools.


Keep me in your Prayers and that i can be a good example for these young ones comin up.


and yes i do drive my lowrider (63) to work everyday.


Peace 

Cobra
texas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 30 2008, 01:06 PM~12561114
> *hey guys i know that this is a little off subject but im moving into a new building for my martial arts (KARATE) school.
> 
> way better area but WAY more rent.
> 
> im putting it all on the line here to help build stronger kids and families in the area.
> 
> 08 was the hardest year in business for me and alot of martial arts schools.
> Keep me in your Prayers and that i can be a good example for these young ones comin up.
> and yes i do drive my lowrider (63) to work everyday.
> Peace
> 
> Cobra
> texas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2008, 10:50 AM~12560538
> *on tha real...10k more and the car is ready....later in 2009...big stuff is already done. still need chrome/new glass/install interior kit/engine-trans/install gates/pinstriping goldleaf
> foo done called me after he hung up with you... idonthavemeasuringtapeowned
> why? you want some nightmares pops???? I'll be your huckleberry!!!!!! :yes:
> he was on that water that day...stall him out
> yeah...imma delete his pics in his for sale topic (unless he paypals me 20 bux)
> your tha 1 that dont know u mark! you need to stop buying mutts and get your old convalescent ass some front bacc action!!!! without laytlow you'd be a fart in the wind jacc!!
> *


and who's doing your hydros bitch?????


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 09:43 AM~12559967
> *Ya but it gets boring when you got 200 coming at you and the one 4 door or SUV does stand out like a sore thump.. but they got the looks from others not into the life. Or the Van that's done nice. I know I'm going to start a war !!!! But shit . 500 caddi's at a show and 2-3 outsiders. You really thing the public is going to notice just another caddi on 13z ...Or will that judge go damn lets see . Chrome rear , leather , ya ya  2 doors , bla bla display , some pankake butt chic on the hood , bla bla.. . Then go to some one like Lac of Respect or some other big bodies and be like damn something diff!!!!! Not cookie cutter.. I like !!!!
> 
> I like any ride that has heart personally . call it what you want but I ride for run and family always have and always will. don't care if it fits in your rule book or what.. Got to have blood into the car game to get my respect.. Import  , traditional , non traditional , mini . I don't give a shit what title some jack ass puts on it. It fucking custom and some ones time and money not yours!!!! That's what I respect..
> 
> Plus a ***** just like to crus and eat. fuck shows and beef over what is what in some BS Cali rules.
> Before yo call what what and no your not a ryder guess what . I don't give a poot!!!!! Been since a knee high..   Low rides , Cars , dirt track , Horse , ATV's , Mud pulls.. so it's in me ....
> *


Thats because the Westcoast started this shit all other follow suit  

Just my 2 pennies :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 AM~12560098
> *You really need to get away from the TV.You are badly influenced.So looking at cartoons you think you can fall off a cliff and still survive?
> 
> For the record that (war) video was made for that purpose.The producer had people bring cars from all over and picked what he wanted to BE IN THE video. Thats why thoes cars dont get love today because they were JUST CUSTOM cars :uh:
> *


*Preach to these youngstas........ *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 30 2008, 12:06 PM~12561114
> *hey guys i know that this is a little off subject but im moving into a new building for my martial arts (KARATE) school.
> 
> way better area but WAY more rent.
> 
> im putting it all on the line here to help build stronger kids and families in the area.
> 
> 08 was the hardest year in business for me and alot of martial arts schools.
> Keep me in your Prayers and that i can be a good example for these young ones comin up.
> and yes i do drive my lowrider (63) to work everyday.
> Peace
> 
> Cobra
> texas
> *


Will do Cobra


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

all I gotta says is the "Gold Digger" set the tone for all this shit!! ain't that right Benny?!


----------



## cripn8ez

west good locz???????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 01:52 PM~12561464
> *and who's doing your hydros bitch?????
> *



you aint....maybe tommy....but your ass probably wont help the poor dude...you know how lazy ur ass is!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

it's going to be all good Cobra!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2008, 04:51 PM~12562789
> *you aint....maybe tommy....but your ass probably wont help the poor dude...you know how lazy ur ass is!!!!
> *


He'll pose for a pic in clean Dickie's and say bla bla my shop bla bla I did. yadda yadaa......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 04:23 PM~12563025
> *He'll pose for a pic in clean Dickie's and say bla bla my shop bla bla I did. yadda yadaa......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


better than posing with a titty on the tub with Rosanne!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF your titties are bigger than Fundis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi got forskin on his tiddies!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 06:09 PM~12563359
> *better than posing with a titty on the tub with Rosanne!!!!!
> *


That's the only thing you could think of.. Morgan!!!!!!!!!

Get ready for the East to be on the map this year..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 06:38 PM~12564062
> *That's the only thing you could think of.. Morgan!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Get ready for the East to be on the map this year..
> *


*WHAT MAP IS THAT...... WHERE TO FIND TO BUILD A BETTER BUCKET.. :uh: :biggrin: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 30 2008, 07:55 PM~12564227
> *WHAT MAP IS THAT...... WHERE TO FIND TO BUILD A BETTER BUCKET.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 04:48 PM~12562768
> *all I gotta says is the "Gold Digger" set the tone for all this shit!!  ain't that right Benny?!
> *


And thats fact!

But ULTIMATE put a fork in the hopping game


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 08:25 PM~12565342
> *And thats fact!
> 
> But ULTIMATE put a fork in the hopping game
> *


with the Super Natural influence!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2008, 11:50 AM~12560538
> *on tha real...10k more and the car is ready....later in 2009...big stuff is already done. still need chrome/new glass/install interior kit/engine-trans/install gates/pinstriping goldleaf
> foo done called me after he hung up with you... idonthavemeasuringtapeowned
> 
> 
> 
> why? you want some nightmares pops???? I'll be your huckleberry!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> he was on that water that day...stall him out
> yeah...imma delete his pics in his for sale topic (unless he paypals me 20 bux)
> your tha 1 that dont know u mark! you need to stop buying mutts and get your old convalescent ass some front bacc action!!!! without laytlow you'd be a fart in the wind jacc!!
> *


 :uh: Unless you planning on being in the hop pit shut up! 
You know the pit rules then again maybe you dont since your building a 45K hard top  Lay and play mobile :cheesy: 

 ITS A HOPPER
You dont want none :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 09:29 PM~12565423
> *with the Super Natural influence!!!!
> *


Built by ULTIMATE


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 10:21 AM~12559194
> *Nice rides!!!!! the ones ridding rear need 13z or 14z!!!!!! and white walls!!!!! :buttkick: Or is it just my eyes.. :biggrin:
> *


Them not cars of a lowrider car club. They was just rolling with us when we was out dippin. Everybody homies out this way. Them was the OG Riders CC. A bunch of OG's that ride really CLEAN cars. (All those cars had white walls and some had vouges)


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12565687
> *Built by ULTIMATE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 09:29 PM~12565423
> *with the Super Natural influence!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: okay fool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Dec 30 2008, 06:09 PM~12563359-->
> 
> 
> 
> better than posing with a titty on the tub with Rosanne!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2008, 07:37 PM~12564059
> *Fundi got forskin on his tiddies!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 looks like a walking matchstick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 07:21 PM~12564519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> :yes:
> he was on that water that day...stall him out
> yeah...imma delete his pics in his for sale topic (unless he paypals me 20 bux)
> your tha 1 that dont know u mark! you need to stop buying mutts and get your old convalescent ass some front bacc action!!!! without laytlow you'd be a fart in the wind jacc!!


:uh: Unless you planning on being in the hop pit shut up! 
You know the pit rules then again maybe you dont since your building a 45K hard top  Lay and play mobile :cheesy: 

 ITS A HOPPER
You dont want none :cheesy:
[/quote]


my hopper (cripn8ez) will b finished mid feb pure hopper !!!! ill nose up when,where? just wait n due time cinco here we WESTSIDERZ come  lol just say n 14 batts??

csum of u cats 2 marrow peace..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> :yes:
> he was on that water that day...stall him out
> yeah...imma delete his pics in his for sale topic (unless he paypals me 20 bux)
> your tha 1 that dont know u mark! you need to stop buying mutts and get your old convalescent ass some front bacc action!!!! without laytlow you'd be a fart in the wind jacc!!


:uh: Unless you planning on being in the hop pit shut up! 
You know the pit rules then again maybe you dont since your building a 45K hard top  Lay and play mobile :cheesy: 

 ITS A HOPPER
You dont want none :cheesy:
[/quote]

i would never hop an Impala...their too nice! you go ahead and knock yourself out though! Can't wait to see it homie...for real. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> :uh: Unless you planning on being in the hop pit shut up!
> You know the pit rules then again maybe you dont since your building a 45K hard top  Lay and play mobile :cheesy:
> 
> ITS A HOPPER
> You dont want none :cheesy:


i would never hop an Impala...their too nice! you go ahead and knock yourself out though! Can't wait to see it homie...for real. :biggrin:
[/quote]


ifeel ya loc on the impala thing but i have a grip into the box but i said fucc it i need a real hopper and im gonna smash fools with it its been parked for 2 yrs time to cum out and do the dm thing youll c it cf ill keep u posted... cadi is gonna b a hella show car but street new yr new things.....

hit me later loco


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 31 2008, 08:17 AM~12568374
> *ifeel ya loc on the impala thing but i have a grip into the box but i said fucc it i need a real hopper and im gonna smash fools with it its been parked for 2 yrs time to cum out and do the dm thing youll c it cf ill keep u posted... cadi is gonna b a hella show car but street new yr new things.....
> 
> hit me later loco
> *



5/5/10 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 31 2008, 11:21 AM~12568392
> *5/5/10 :0
> *



yes sur watch out funday lol c u n greensbro n the pit?

im the one everyone luvz 2 hate & miss judge so time to smash fools yes im talking shit cuz i can and thistopic has turned to shit lol haha

westside c.c. peace homiez


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 31 2008, 08:30 AM~12568439
> *yes sur watch out funday lol c u n greensbro n the pit?
> 
> im the one everyone luvz 2 hate & miss judge so time to smash fools yes im talking shit cuz i can and thistopic has turned to shit lol haha
> 
> westside c.c. peace homiez
> *


I'll be in the pitt. but as a camera person / fire handler / parts getter.. :biggrin: You know I'm there every year.


----------



## cripn8ez

fo sho homie..

didnt think i saw u last yr? make sure ur homie brings my old 72 i herd its getting n the air? yo what u know bout cuz with that 58 yeoman wagon out n va?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 31 2008, 08:44 AM~12568551
> *fo sho homie..
> 
> didnt think i saw u last yr? make sure ur homie brings my old 72 i herd its getting n the air? yo what u know bout cuz with that 58 yeoman wagon out n va?
> *


Nothing maybe a super secret.. Kaddi might be around.. And ya last year I cruzed. I had the for sale sighn on the truck out in the lots of most of the shows.. It was clean but just no showing..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 31 2008, 08:44 AM~12568551
> *fo sho homie..
> 
> didnt think i saw u last yr? make sure ur homie brings my old 72 i herd its getting n the air? yo what u know bout cuz with that 58 yeoman wagon out n va?
> *


You out here on the west coast now or flying out tomorrow? Looks like I won't make it to Detroit, so I'm going to Cali for New years.
We'll have to get together


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 31 2008, 12:31 PM~12568904
> *You out here on the west coast now or flying out tomorrow? Looks like I won't make it to Detroit, so I'm going to Cali for New years.
> We'll have to get together
> *


naw im leaving early as fucc n the morning im at work now homie butyeah we need to link up & chill so u WILL b there? shit its alot ofus gonna go chill after the picnic u more then welcome tru lil reunion!!! pm me ur # then ill hit u when i touch down ill b at the picnic no later then 2pm


----------



## TONE LOCO

i want to wish everyone a safe and happy newyears


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 31 2008, 08:31 AM~12568904
> *You out here on the west coast now or flying out tomorrow? Looks like I won't make it to Detroit, so I'm going to Cali for New years.
> We'll have to get together
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 30 2008, 09:20 PM~12566072
> *:uh: okay fool!!!!!!!!!!
> *


now why do you alwys have to comment on shit you know nothing about??? you just made an apology the other day about your bullshit statements on here but you keep acting stupid!! for the last time why are you in here messing up a Black man's thread but you don't clown in the ******* thread?! you're the one with the house ***** mentality!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 31 2008, 01:41 PM~12570710
> *now why do you alwys have to comment on shit you know nothing about???  you just made an apology the other day about your bullshit statements on here  but you keep acting stupid!!  for the last time why are you in here messing up a Black man's thread but you don't clown in the ******* thread?!  you're the one with the house ***** mentality!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

real talk!

HOLD up to your end of the bargain! I remember last time you said you wouldn't be back in this topic, and we KNOW that didn't happen.
A man is only as good as his word!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wut yall doin tonight?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

se you all friday


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 31 2008, 01:57 PM~12571301
> *real talk!
> 
> HOLD up to your end of the bargain! I remember last time you said you wouldn't be back in this topic, and we KNOW that didn't happen.
> A man is only as good as his word!!
> *


he's not a man!!!! you know trolls don't keep their word!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 31 2008, 04:32 PM~12572149
> *se you all friday
> *


?...

u aint gonna see nobody, stop lyin'


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 30 2008, 10:49 AM~12559581
> *Pages ago you fools were talking about helping another fellow rider and now you coach him on selling his passion?
> You ****** is a trip :uh:
> Fucc that TY put  the 64 up and get it greater later.Dont listed to some of these 1 car in the game ass ******. Just like they followed their passion dont get distracted from yours just take YOUR time. I did :biggrin:
> *


real talk.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 30 2008, 10:56 AM~12559621
> *Come buy it then. It already has a functional moonroof in it. That way you won't have to call me at 6am anymore tripping off the dimensions. It's already in and working.  :uh:
> *


oh shit, he took it to the roof :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 04:42 PM~12572226
> *oh shit, he took it to the roof  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


why yo' half-a-koon ass always agitatin'!!!!!!!???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2008, 05:44 PM~12572234
> *why yo' half-a-koon ass always agitatin'!!!!!!!???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## TRUDAWG

Skim was the that ****** in school back in the day that would be like "ooohhhhh" when somebody started talking shit to somebody!! LoL


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man we doing Roscoes or we gonna be all talk or what??? Fundi said he flying out, and is calling Scotty's bluff!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2008, 03:44 PM~12572234
> *why yo' half-a-koon ass always agitatin'!!!!!!!???
> *


 :roflmao: 
skim is always trying to start some shit :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 04:42 PM~12572226
> *oh shit, he took it to the roof  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

Im on the plane homiez b there shortly.........


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 31 2008, 04:32 PM~12572149
> *se you all friday
> *


are you watching usc getting upset by pennstate


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

Dam....where has this topic been all my life....?........Lol...Im 26 years old, and on the eastside of Long Beach grownin up a lot of black guys had them caddy coupes and fleetwood broughms....and all kinds of chevys....thats what got me into like lowriders........I know im trying to keep this lowridin on the east side goin....dam it seems like all the black riders on this side of town (near poly) dissapeard......but hopefully I can get some cats younger than me to get in the game...great topic


----------



## cripn8ez

just got on another plane im leaving memphis now 4 mo hrs & im there


----------



## Tha Young G

So Scotty, will you be visiting the Hollywood Casino today or not?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 1 2009, 09:38 AM~12576449
> *So Scotty, will you be visiting the Hollywood Casino today or not?
> *


 his bitchass just text me talking shit about whats goin' down...he stayin' home changin' diapers today


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Jan 1 2009, 06:42 AM~12576124
> *Dam....where has this topic been all my life....?........Lol...Im 26 years old, and on the eastside of Long Beach grownin up a lot of black guys had them caddy coupes and fleetwood broughms....and all kinds of chevys....thats what got me into like lowriders........I know im trying to keep this lowridin on the east side goin....dam it seems like all the black riders on this side of town (near poly) dissapeard......but hopefully I can get some cats younger than me to get in the game...great topic
> *


Welcome, bro.


----------



## Dozierman

Happy New Year to my fellow Black Riders...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 1 2009, 04:23 PM~12578210
> *Happy New Year to my fellow Black Riders...
> *


Same to you, 'Dozierman'.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 1 2009, 11:29 AM~12576870
> *his bitchass just text me talking shit about whats goin' down...he stayin' home changin' diapers today
> *


 :0 

I just text that fool too... I sent him some new pics to post... :0


----------



## Skim

What's up will all you ****** textin eachother like a bunch of highschool hoes. Ol hannah montana ass niccas.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 31 2008, 07:22 PM~12573070
> *Skim was the that ****** in school back in the day that would be like "ooohhhhh" when somebody started talking shit to somebody!! LoL
> *


Hell yeah. with a propper ass shag.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 07:42 AM~12583346
> *What's up will all you ****** textin eachother like a bunch of highschool hoes. Ol hannah montana ass niccas.
> *


fuck you ***** with your half sushi ass!!!!!!!!!!!! ol' section 8 Tiger Woods ass *****!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Jan 1 2009, 06:42 AM~12576124
> *Dam....where has this topic been all my life....?........Lol...Im 26 years old, and on the eastside of Long Beach grownin up a lot of black guys had them caddy coupes and fleetwood broughms....and all kinds of chevys....thats what got me into like lowriders........I know im trying to keep this lowridin on the east side goin....dam it seems like all the black riders on this side of town (near poly) dissapeard......but hopefully I can get some cats younger than me to get in the game...great topic
> *



Beach City still puttin down for the LBC


----------



## Pitbullx

scotty whats up with all that tough talk now


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 2 2009, 08:33 AM~12583658
> *scotty whats up with all that tough talk now
> *


hey scotty super natural gots a lot of mexican in there club..i am suprise they dont whopp ur ass for talking all that racist shit..


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 2 2009, 09:49 AM~12583801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 2 2009, 09:48 AM~12583392
> *fuck you ***** with your half sushi ass!!!!!!!!!!!!  ol' section 8 Tiger Woods ass *****!!!!!!!
> *


Using 'Tiger Woods' and 'Section 8' in the same sentence was your first failed attempt.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 2 2009, 08:42 AM~12583346-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up will all you ****** textin eachother like a bunch of highschool hoes. Ol hannah montana ass niccas.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try to get advise on the down low from some old timers...Plus it gives me a luagh when I stuck in church or a practice that's just long... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 10:17 AM~12583962
> *Using 'Tiger Woods' and 'Section 8' in the same sentence was your first failed attempt.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

09 Fella's I see some hot cars up there above.. !!!!!!!!!!! :0 Wait till the East side bust out. I might have to get my boyz (Semi) to bring 187 , Kaddi , Flaked , Me , Tone out there to whoop on you Cali folks!!!!!!!!! Just pull up and serve you guys. with a side of grits!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

That ****** Scotty was scared to come out!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 2 2009, 12:47 PM~12583781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT CHARLES CLAYTONS OLD BLU RAG :uh:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 2 2009, 10:25 AM~12583994
> *I try to get advise on the down low from some old timers...Plus it gives me a luagh when I stuck in church or a practice that's just long... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 09 Fella's I see some hot cars up there above.. !!!!!!!!!!! :0 Wait till the East side bust out. I might have to get my boyz (Semi) to bring 187 , Kaddi , Flaked , Me , Tone out there to whoop on you Cali folks!!!!!!!!! Just pull up and serve you guys. with a side of grits!!!!!
> *



Got any pics of the rides....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2009, 11:36 AM~12584048
> *IS THAT CHARLES CLAYTONS OLD BLU RAG :uh:
> *


The one doc originally painted.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 08:42 AM~12583346
> *What's up will all you ****** textin eachother like a bunch of highschool hoes. Ol hannah montana ass niccas.
> *


 :roflmao: Wow!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 2 2009, 10:25 AM~12583994
> *I try to get advise on the down low from some old timers...Plus it gives me a luagh when I stuck in church or a practice that's just long... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 09 Fella's I see some hot cars up there above.. !!!!!!!!!!! :0 Wait till the East side bust out. I might have to get my boyz (Semi) to bring 187 , Kaddi , Flaked , Me , Tone out there to whoop on you Cali folks!!!!!!!!! Just pull up and serve you guys. with a side of grits!!!!!
> *


me and flaked are going to hold it down for blackmagic on the eastcoast


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 2 2009, 10:30 AM~12584008
> *That ****** Scotty was scared to come out!
> *


he was busy watching usc whoopin penstates ass :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Naw that ****** hoed out! Lol, was cool hanging with Dirt and CF though! We was clowning on Scotty for not showing up!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 2 2009, 12:42 PM~12584931
> *Naw that ****** hoed out! Lol, was cool hanging with Dirt and CF though! We was clowning on Scotty for not showing up!!
> *


i seen pic from the show and there was alot of clean verts


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 2 2009, 12:34 PM~12584877
> *me and flaked are going to hold it down for blackmagic on the eastcoast
> *


I was one of the first to run BMH on this coast, I even had a set-up before Flaked did. 9 gears and even had the OG air accumes. should have kept the accumes , now they are high in demand... :angry: Ron Built mine himself and gave me a great price becouse he was just starting out. I think flake was like a week later with the new piston pump. And that shit hit. even though he busted a hose. the vid I always post up was a one hose deal..... :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 2 2009, 12:57 PM~12585030
> *I was one of the first to run BMH on this coast, I even had a set-up before Flaked did. 9 gears and even had the OG air accumes. should have kept the accumes , now they are high in demand... :angry: Ron Built mine himself and gave me a great price becouse he was just starting out. I think flake was like a week later with the new piston pump. And that shit hit. even though he busted a hose. the vid I always post up was a one hose deal..... :biggrin:
> *


im double piston to the nose.right now i have 16 inch cylinder in the back but redoing it with 28 inch telescoptics


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 2 2009, 01:01 PM~12585058
> *im double piston to the nose.right now i have 16 inch cylinder in the back but redoing it with 28 inch telescoptics
> *


 :0 

Lay and play for me. I think I might order the OG look alike kit.. 

The guy that Flaked beet last year got about the same set-up.. You should come down for Greenville or Cynco. Both cars will be out. Juan , Dana , and Kendell battle every year for that bread.... I know 2 Monte's , and a Cutless. The cutless has a set-up like you got so far.. i think he went prohopper this year. BMH in the big boddie.. 

After both shows we have a open bar house party, Come over ride the horse , atv , or 4x4 trucking.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 2 2009, 12:42 PM~12584931
> *Naw that ****** hoed out! Lol, was cool hanging with Dirt and CF though! We was clowning on Scotty for not showing up!!
> *



scotty's a buster....talks too much and never shows up to nothing.

Hell yeah it was cool with you and Dirt....man homie, me and dirt ended up hooking bacc up later that night in the hood over some shit snow got into :uh: LMAO...but i'll wait till one of them tells it!

and crenshaw was crakin' like 1991!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2009, 01:22 PM~12585177
> *scotty's a buster....talks too much and never shows up to nothing.
> 
> Hell yeah it was cool with you and Dirt....man homie, me and dirt ended up hooking bacc up later that night in the hood over some shit snow got into :uh: LMAO...but i'll wait till one of them tells it!
> 
> and crenshaw was crakin' like 1991!!!
> *


 :0 

Sounds like you guys had a time. Get them pics up..... I know the white boy had a camera on him..... :cheesy: All jokes.. hahahahahha


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2009, 01:22 PM~12585177
> *scotty's a buster....talks too much and never shows up to nothing.
> 
> Hell yeah it was cool with you and Dirt....man homie, me and dirt ended up hooking bacc up later that night in the hood over some shit snow got into :uh: LMAO...but i'll wait till one of them tells it!
> 
> and crenshaw was crakin' like 1991!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 2 2007, 09:48 AM~7390142
> *I'M LIKE THIS I DIDN'T MEAN TO BLOW UP AT MY MAN LO64!!  HE'S ACTUALLY A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND WE JUST GIVE EACH OTHER SHIT ON HERE.  :biggrin:    MY THING IS JUST LET PEOPLE BE PROUD OF THEIR CULTURE THAT'S ALL AND SHOW RESPECT!! WE HAVE GREAT LOWRIDER BUILDERS OF ALL ETHIC GROUPS AND I GIVE PROPS TO ALL OF THEM!!!!  SO LET'S JUST LOWRIDE AS ONE BIG FAMILY AND HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 2 2009, 12:42 PM~12584931
> *Naw that ****** hoed out! Lol, was cool hanging with Dirt and CF though! We was clowning on Scotty for not showing up!!
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lol, aint heard from Snow all day. I'm hitting that dance tonight though


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 04:35 PM~12578275
> *Same to you, 'Dozierman'.
> *



It's all good...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 2 2009, 02:24 PM~12585698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

What happened??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 2 2009, 12:49 PM~12584978
> *i seen pic from the show and there was alot of clean verts
> *


They had a a whole lot of nice pics in there thread. all kinds of cars rep-ed...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 2 2009, 07:32 PM~12588094
> *They had a a whole lot of nice pics in there thread. all kinds of cars rep-ed...
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2009, 01:22 PM~12585177
> *scotty's a buster....talks too much and never shows up to nothing.
> 
> Hell yeah it was cool with you and Dirt....man homie, me and dirt ended up hooking bacc up later that night in the hood over some shit snow got into :uh: LMAO...but i'll wait till one of them tells it!
> 
> and crenshaw was crakin' like 1991!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
I was eating chili cheese fries watching the cars


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 2 2009, 11:00 PM~12590445
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> I was eating chili cheese fries watching the cars
> *


damn that sounds good.. Got to have the almost frozen Corona on the side too... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Majestics dance is crackin! Lots of OG's up in here!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 2 2009, 11:08 PM~12590552
> *damn that sounds good.. Got to have the almost frozen Corona on the side too... :biggrin:
> *


alcohol :nono: I Dont drink it smells and makes me feel funny


----------



## cripn8ez

yo west up im bacc cuz the picnic was real tight got up with my old locz meet sum of u new locz faces behind the lil name good deal...

u cats wanna know what happen to me cuz i got toooooo twisted at the WS camp i was toooo fade but i wanna thanx CF for looking out for me & then i wanna give big propz to DIRt,DEViL,& the homie ACE for swooping me up throwing me n the limo cuz thats was sum true blue shit right there & taking to get my mind rt woke up with ahang over....

scooty fucc uwhy u didnt show up cuz? u catsare still looking good lots of nice cars butits not only a blk club it looks like?

well imout going bacc to compton hit me lets chill im good now had to sleep al day friday"


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 3 2009, 11:06 AM~12592453
> *yo west up im bacc cuz the picnic was real tight got up with my old locz meet sum of u new locz faces behind the lil name good deal...
> 
> u cats wanna know what happen to me cuz i got toooooo twisted at  the WS camp i was toooo fade but i wanna thanx CF for looking out for me & then i wanna give big propz to DIRt,DEViL,& the homie ACE for swooping me up throwing me n  the limo cuz thats was sum true blue shit  right there & taking to get my mind rt woke up with ahang over....
> 
> scooty fucc uwhy u didnt show up cuz? u catsare still looking good lots of nice cars butits not only a blk club it looks like?
> 
> well imout going bacc to compton hit me lets chill im good now had to sleep al day friday"
> *


picc me up my Compton hat dogg


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## God's Son2




----------



## bigswanga

:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 2 2009, 11:36 AM~12584892
> *he was busy watching usc whoopin penstates ass :angry:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 2 2009, 08:47 AM~12583778
> *hey scotty super natural gots a lot of mexican in there club..i am suprise they dont whopp ur ass for talking all that racist shit..
> *


what racist shit??? and who in my club is dumb enough to step to me??? plus you idiots are so stupid to think I'm dogging CF when actually he's like a nephew to me!!! we laugh at you fools when we talk to each other because you idiots think we're serious!! you fuckheads this is the internet!!! get a life and some balls and build a quality rider before you speak on shit you know nothing about!!! Vales Verga!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I told you dumbasses I wasn't going to the picnic!! I said lets hookup on the 2nd!!!! did I not?! you all need your brains examined!! and I told CF I was going to the Conga that nite and you all could come but he aint got no money so that's he didn't tell you all


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 11:09 AM~12593002
> *
> *


usc got lucky pennstates back up quarterback quit the team.i think he was a better passer.i will say usc defense was tough


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 what happened to Penn St.?????


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 10:16 AM~12593036
> *what racist shit???  and who in my club is dumb enough to step to me???  plus you idiots are so stupid to think  I'm dogging CF when actually he's  like a nephew to me!!!  we laugh at you fools when we talk to each other because you idiots think we're serious!!  you fuckheads this is the internet!!!  get a life and some balls and build a quality rider before you speak on shit you know nothing about!!!  Vales Verga!!!!!!!!
> *


homeboy u have been on this muthafucka since 2002 yet to build a rider.. u should practice what u preach..


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 02:53 PM~12593511
> *homeboy u have been on this muthafucka since 2002 yet to build a rider.. u should practice what u preach..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaannnnnnngggggg, thats some new spit


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 3 2009, 12:05 PM~12593589
> *daaaannnnnnngggggg, thats some new spit
> *


 :biggrin: 
what piss me off homeboy that i am mexican and i got black members in my club also got homeboys that are black..that i respect and will never use any type of negative talk on them.. i come on this page with respect and put pictures of black riders because they did influence me as rider as well as my older raza homeboys..


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 11:53 AM~12593511
> *homeboy u have been on this muthafucka since 2002 yet to build a rider.. u should practice what u preach..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my old rider..lay and look pretty :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Jan 3 2009, 10:49 AM~12592899-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one. I can have a 6 pack last a month.. or red wines with dinner. Help with health and wash the mouth out.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 12:53 PM~12593511
> *homeboy u have been on this muthafucka since 2002 yet to build a rider.. u should practice what u preach..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I like that. That's def out the box....


Scotty just all gums Ridding his Uncles claim to fame... :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

All I know is I didn't get any BBQ on the 2nd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 01:14 PM~12593633
> *:biggrin:
> what piss me off homeboy that i am mexican and i got black members in my club also got homeboys that are black..that i respect and will never use any type of negative talk on them..  i come on this page with respect and put pictures of black riders because they did influence me as rider as well as my older raza homeboys..
> *


Much respect due!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 3 2009, 01:50 PM~12593861
> *All I know is I didn't get any BBQ on the 2nd!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your uppity ass don't eat BBQ any way.. all high strung like your feet don't smell.. You metro sexual Benz driving snuffleupagus looking ryder..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 11:16 AM~12593036
> *what racist shit???  and who in my club is dumb enough to step to me???  plus you idiots are so stupid to think  I'm dogging CF when actually he's  like a nephew to me!!!  we laugh at you fools when we talk to each other because you idiots think we're serious!!  you fuckheads this is the internet!!!  get a life and some balls and build a quality rider before you speak on shit you know nothing about!!!  Vales Verga!!!!!!!!
> *







:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 03:04 PM~12584668
> *The one doc originally painted.
> *


YEA THAT 1, I HEARD IT WAS SOLD TO SOME GUY IN WATTS I THINK AND PAINTED IT PURPLE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 3 2009, 10:32 AM~12593097
> *usc got lucky pennstates back up quarterback quit the team.i think he was a better passer.i will say usc defense was tough
> *


how was U.S.C. lucky dumb ass!!! Carroll could've really blown them out if he wanted too!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 11:53 AM~12593511
> *homeboy u have been on this muthafucka since 2002 yet to build a rider.. u should practice what u preach..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just shows how stupid you dumb asses are!! motherfuckers don't know me and never met me but know what I have and don't have!!! you fools are dumber than cat shit!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 03:40 PM~12594553
> *just shows how stupid you dumb asses are!! motherfuckers don't know me and never met me but know what I have and don't have!!!  you fools are dumber than cat shit!!!!!
> *


You're quite hostile.


----------



## mcfadonna

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 01:53 PM~12593511
> *homeboy u have been on this muthafucka since 2002 yet to build a rider.. u should practice what u preach..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the top on that . Real nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 02:40 PM~12594553
> *just shows how stupid you dumb asses are!! motherfuckers don't know me and never met me but know what I have and don't have!!!  you fools are dumber than cat shit!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
a little butt hurt
pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

all bullshit aside how was everybody's new year?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 03:31 PM~12594820
> *:biggrin:
> a little butt hurt
> pics or it didnt happen
> *


lucky you the homie!!!! waddup fool? tell Greg to get at me fool!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 03:58 PM~12594644
> *You're quite hostile.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

I had the traditional old time meal. ( ancestors ) sent pics to V... Greens , chatlines , Black beans , ribs , and many other things. Also celebrated Kwanzaa... Greens for wealth to come , Beans for luck , The pork to honor our ancestors and where we came from.. Harumbee!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 04:54 PM~12595418
> *lucky you the homie!!!!  waddup fool? tell  Greg to get at me fool!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 3 2009, 07:37 PM~12596857
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thought you were coming up to Carlsbad!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

still got those gates for sale!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 3 2009, 12:46 AM~12591350
> *Majestics dance is crackin! Lots of OG's up in here!!
> *



Wussup TRu!!! So the dance was craccin??? Maan I was going to dip, the homie Compton Majestics was gonna slide me in, but an ****** was wore out from all day/all night from the day before :biggrin: 



Snow we shoulda took some pics of yo drunk ass and posted them on LIL   

New Years day was off the hook!


I didn't get home till like 6 that morning.....rollin in the 5ive, with the fog thick azz hell and what do you know I see like 4 other lo-lo's caravaning on the 105 trying to make it home too.... :0 

Boy I love L.A.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 4 2009, 01:22 AM~12597888
> *Wussup TRu!!! So the dance was craccin??? Maan I was going to dip, the homie Compton Majestics was gonna slide me in, but an ****** was wore out from all day/all night from the day before :biggrin:
> Snow we shoulda took some pics of yo drunk ass and posted them on LIL
> 
> New Years day was off the hook!
> I didn't get home till like 6 that morning.....rollin in the 5ive, with the fog thick azz hell and what do you know I see like 4 other lo-lo's caravaning on the 105 trying to make it home too.... :0
> 
> Boy I love L.A.
> *



man i got sum cool pics we took but i cant post tell i get home of us old schools homiez cools ass pics.. 6 in the am cuzz what was u doing? whats up for tomarrow crenshaw or what?

cuz i luv LA ALSo man i dont wanna go bacc to nc!!!!!!!!!!!

CF cool meeting all ur club broz today and helping u with ur car that shit is gonna b nice ass hell im gonna post pics up of ur car when i get home shit floosssss that bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

peace im out time to hit the sac ive been running around alday..  

yo tru we need to link up b 4 u hit the road :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 11:16 AM~12593036
> *what racist shit???  and who in my club is dumb enough to step to me???  plus you idiots are so stupid to think  I'm dogging CF when actually he's  like a nephew to me!!!  we laugh at you fools when we talk to each other because you idiots think we're serious!!  you fuckheads this is the internet!!!  get a life and some balls and build a quality rider before you speak on shit you know nothing about!!!  Vales Verga!!!!!!!!
> *


what racist shit??? u booboo the fool...

Dont u 4 once think that wetbacc racist shit is cool with me!!! I aint the one...you and i 
we cool, yeah, but u outta line on certain shit...how would you (or any of the homies in here) like it if i started calling you "******" this and "******" that all the time? ...oh wait, but I'm just referring to scotty right?....cuzz get your retarded ass on!!!!! do u know how many ese's on here are watchin ur mark ass and what u write?????

and how the fucc am i gonna laugh with you at them about ME when you on here callin ME all that bullshit???? that shit is retarded

Quality rider...r u serious about tellin' somebody to build on :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Jan 4 2009, 12:56 AM~12599369-->
> 
> 
> 
> cuz i luv LA ALSo man i dont wanna go bacc to nc!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay your ass then!!!!!!!!!!! We don't need poser's over her........ :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 02:21 AM~12599899
> *what racist shit??? u booboo the fool...
> 
> Dont u 4 once think that wetbacc racist shit is cool with me!!! I aint the one...you and i
> we cool, yeah, but u outta line on certain shit...how would you (or any of the homies in here) like it if i started calling you "******" this and "******" that all the time? ...oh wait, but I'm just referring to scotty right?....cuzz get your retarded ass on!!!!! do u know how many ese's on here are watchin ur mark ass and what u write?????
> 
> and how the fucc am i gonna laugh with you at them about ME when you on here callin ME all that bullshit???? that shit is retarded
> 
> Quality rider...r u serious about tellin' somebody to build on :uh:
> *


 :0 

I might have to copy out there for those top patterns. I like how some of the rides just have the top done. I got the candy rims and now I see the candy patterns on top I like like. ..


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

..


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 11:55 PM~12597613
> *still got those gates for sale!!!!
> *


still wondering if you got all that tough talk....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF, I have a motor and trans for you fool!! hit me up!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 4 2009, 11:15 AM~12601598
> *still wondering if you got all that tough talk....
> *


my actions speak for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man this aint the people's court! Take that shit elsewhere. Fundi doesn't have any credibility for you to dimenish lol!



Snow, I busted up yesterday after stopping by to see CF. Was hung over and ready to hit the road! Ya'll should try to come out to PHX for the March lowrider show.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Pitbull I still have my helmet and pads so whenever you're ready to represent your punk ass longhorns let me know!!! I love hitting drills. if you want we can do it at the Trojan practice field!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey Landau stall Fundi it's a new year and we're grown men in here so let us be positive and supportive of eac other and let's make this thred the best on here!!! and no more "racial" slurs from me!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 02:30 PM~12601711
> *my actions speak for me!!!!!!!!!
> *


this isnt about some bullshit hitting drills.....whats up with all that e-set tripping and tough talk.... you know what time it is....


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 03:03 PM~12601953
> *hey Landau stall Fundi it's a new year and we're grown men in here so let us be positive and supportive of eac other and let's make this thred the best on here!!!  and no more "racial" slurs from me!!!
> *


No doubt and no racial slurs from me. I only use words when they are appropriate to the situation.  


> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 4 2009, 02:40 PM~12601784
> *Man this aint the people's court! Take that shit elsewhere. Fundi doesn't have any credibility for you to dimenish lol!
> Snow, I busted up yesterday after stopping by to see CF. Was hung over and ready to hit the road! Ya'll should try to come out to PHX for the March lowrider show.
> *


Ha Ha Ha Aint no love lost, and it's all good over here


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 01:03 PM~12601953
> *hey Landau stall Fundi it's a new year and we're grown men in here so let us be positive and supportive of eac other and let's make this thred the best on here!!!  and no more "racial" slurs from me!!!
> *



u a trip...but it's cool


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Pitbull after I clean your clock on the field while e-set tipping I need you to desing the box for my stroker "12!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

yesterday....the blonde in the bacc....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 03:21 AM~12599899
> *what racist shit??? u booboo the fool...
> 
> Dont u 4 once think that wetbacc racist shit is cool with me!!! I aint the one...you and i
> we cool, yeah, but u outta line on certain shit...how would you (or any of the homies in here) like it if i started calling you "******" this and "******" that all the time? ...oh wait, but I'm just referring to scotty right?....cuzz get your retarded ass on!!!!! do u know how many ese's on here are watchin ur mark ass and what u write?????
> 
> and how the fucc am i gonna laugh with you at them about ME when you on here callin ME all that bullshit???? that shit is retarded
> 
> Quality rider...r u serious about tellin' somebody to build one :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 03:45 PM~12602239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday....the blonde in the bacc....
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Some folks just hate life and have nothing else to do V... 

Hopefully I will be ready by 2010... Take my time and use the Tru lowride book of Rules.. Along with how to ride like a ryder, By Angel. those 2 novels should help me build a nice East side ride.. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 01:03 PM~12601953
> *hey Landau stall Fundi it's a new year and we're grown men in here so let us be positive and supportive of eac other and let's make this thred the best on here!!!  and no more "racial" slurs from me!!!
> *


I need some chome L 1 parts...

And do you guys cut your Cats off on the new big bodies. this is the second one I have drug off... Would like to do a straight pipe to muffler since I have no engine lights on now. Just wondering. Dont want to cut ,then have lights and all kinds of shit go wrong.. Oya we only have safty here. so I guess CEL would be just a inconveience.. :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man I'm tired of all this rain and gray skies! Shit reminds me of Detroit! I'm ready to ride!!

On a side note, Crenshaw was Crackin Friday night after the picnic!! I seen soooo many nice ride that I've never ever seen in a mag or online!! Of course my camera had to break on me!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 4 2009, 02:32 PM~12602532
> *Man I'm tired of all this rain and gray skies! Shit reminds me of Detroit! I'm ready to ride!!
> 
> On a side note, Crenshaw was Crackin Friday night after the picnic!! I seen soooo many nice ride that I've never ever seen in a mag or online!! Of course my camera had to break on me!!!!
> *



Hell yeah it was...it was real cool chillin' with you and Dirt422 and the girls at Roscoes' too homie....thanks fro coming to the Imperials picnic also...

let's bring our 4's out next year for the M's picnic and crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 4 2009, 02:22 PM~12602451
> *Some folks just hate life  and have nothing else to do V...
> 
> Hopefully I will be ready by 2010... Take my time and use the Tru lowride book of Rules.. Along with how to ride like a ryder, By Angel. those 2 novels should help me build a nice East side ride.. :biggrin:
> I need some chome L 1 parts...
> 
> And do you guys cut your Cats off on the new big bodies. this is the second one I have drug off... Would like to do a straight pipe to muffler since I have no engine lights on now. Just wondering. Dont want to cut ,then have lights and all kinds of shit go wrong.. Oya we only have safty here. so I guess CEL would be just a inconveience.. :dunno:
> *



wtf is u talkin' about?????


post some pics and ask simple question dummy


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 10:16 AM~12593036
> *what racist shit???  and who in my club is dumb enough to step to me???  plus you idiots are so stupid to think  I'm dogging CF when actually he's  like a nephew to me!!!  we laugh at you fools when we talk to each other because you idiots think we're serious!!  you fuckheads this is the internet!!!  get a life and some balls and build a quality rider before you speak on shit you know nothing about!!!  Vales Verga!!!!!!!!
> *


Nahhhh Scotty, don't Bust'r Out now! You have been seriously disrespecting members on Lay It Low for years. I personally think that its about time that you stay down for your shit and represent. So keep your racist comments toward Mexicans, Whites & Others coming like you been doing. All I ask is that you show up for one of these local Los Angeles picnics so that I can personally see first hand where your hearts at?

So Don't Bust'r Out Now Killa, Let Me See You Set It Off Homie, In Real Life!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Soul Train!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 4 2009, 06:34 PM~12604134
> *Nahhhh Scotty, don't Bust'r Out now! You have been seriously disrespecting members on Lay It Low for years. I personally think that its about time that you stay down for your shit and represent. So keep your racist comments toward Mexicans, Whites & Others coming like you been doing. All I ask is that you show up for one of these local Los Angeles picnics so that I can personally see first hand where your hearts at?
> 
> So Don't Bust'r Out Now Killa, Let Me See You Set It Off Homie, In Real Life!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 04:38 PM~12604168
> *Soul Train!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah, You Better Change The Subject!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ol' bitch ass mark....YG is right....i aint cool wit u...i take that bacc...fucc you!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

but when I set it off fools can't handle it!!!  I'm gonna stall fools out because folks have thin skin and cry over shit but they can fuck with me all day and it doesn't bother me one bit!!! so I'll be nice and show them what's up next month with a surprise!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 05:47 PM~12604272
> *but when I set it off fools can't handle it!!!      I'm gonna stall fools out because folks have thin skin and cry over shit but they can fuck with me all day and it doesn't bother me one bit!!!  so I'll  be nice and show them what's up next month with a surprise!!!!
> *



and who's been callin you a "******"?????


----------



## little chris




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF don't get upset because you have a G.E.D.!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 05:52 PM~12604325
> *CF don't get upset because you have a G.E.D.!!!!!!!
> *



man, are you stupid?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 06:47 PM~12604272
> *but when I set it off fools can't handle it!!!      I'm gonna stall fools out because folks have thin skin and cry over shit but they can fuck with me all day and it doesn't bother me one bit!!!  so I'll  be nice and show them what's up next month with a surprise!!!!
> *


 :0 a car? :dunno:


----------



## little chris

:0


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 04:47 PM~12604272
> *but when I set it off fools can't handle it!!!      I'm gonna stall fools out because folks have thin skin and cry over shit but they can fuck with me all day and it doesn't bother me one bit!!!  so I'll  be nice and show them what's up next month with a surprise!!!!
> *


Nahhhh Scotty, your thinking like a straight square Bro. You are literally dissing an entire race of people with you stupid ass comments. What your doing is not called clowning, not at all Scotty. Matter of fact, none of that [email protected]#t is funny to me. I've verbally told you many of times in the past "Scotty, watch what you say on Lay It Low Homie"!

Okay, you constantly talking about how all of the Lay It Low Out Of Towners don't know how it is here in Los Angeles, when in fact your action show that you have no [email protected]#king clue yourself.

If you were really local and seen at "Tha Shop" or in traffic, I bet money somebody would have been pushed up on you in regards to your racist ass comments here on Lay It Low!

The shit you post on this forum is damn near equal to signing a legal document. Once you post it up, we all witness to it fool!

Anyways, Do You Homie, Ride That [email protected]#t!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 03:39 PM~12602197
> *Pitbull after I clean your clock on the field while e-set tipping I need you to desing the box for my stroker "12!!!!!
> *


told you several times Id be in LA for New Years and to get at me to see if you had the balls to speak down on the Groove face to face..... but I see as always you werent about shit.....thats good though, talk shit and fuck around on LIL all you want but dont speak on the Groove and we wont have any problems.....


CF and FCE Ill have to get at you next time Im in town probably mid march or so... this trip was bout the family happy new years bishes


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 4 2009, 07:20 PM~12604617
> *Nahhhh Scotty, your thinking like a straight square Bro. You are literally dissing an entire race of people with you stupid ass comments. What your doing is not called clowning, not at all Scotty. Matter of fact, none of that [email protected]#t is funny to me. I've verbally told you many of times in the past "Scotty, watch what you say on Lay It Low Homie"!
> 
> Okay, you constantly talking about how all of the Lay It Low Out Of Towners don't know how it is here in Los Angeles, when in fact your action show that you have no [email protected]#king clue yourself.
> 
> If you were really local and seen at "Tha Shop" or in traffic, I bet money somebody would have been pushed up on you in regards to your racist ass comments here on Lay It Low!
> 
> The shit you post on this forum is damn near equal to signing a legal document. Once you post it up, we all witness to it fool!
> 
> Anyways, Do You Homie, Ride That [email protected]#t!
> *


:icantpostenough0:facesforthis:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wendell...i think u might as well shake this topic from this day forward...the homies done aired your laundry out over the last few days...you need to take some time off and come back another day.

1. build a car
2. stop frontin' on what u aint got
3. show up in person 2 somthin here in L.A.
4. stop ur racist shit
5. stop claimin crip

if u aint gonna do all those stay at home


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 4 2009, 06:22 PM~12604640
> *told you several times Id be in LA for New Years and to get at me to see if you had the balls to speak down on the Groove face to face..... but I see as always you werent about shit.....thats good though, talk shit and fuck around on LIL all you want but dont speak on the Groove and we wont have any problems.....
> CF and FCE Ill have to get at you next time Im in town probably mid march or so... this trip was bout the family happy new years bishes
> *


just let me know...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 07:28 PM~12604713
> *wendell...i think u might as well shake this topic from this day forward...the homies done aired your laundry out over the last few days...you need to take some time off and come back another day.
> 
> 1. build a car
> 2. stop frontin' on what u aint got
> 3. show up in person 2 somthin here in L.A.
> 4. stop ur racist shit
> 5. stop claimin crip
> 
> if u aint gonna do all those stay at home
> *


DAMN


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 08:30 PM~12604744
> *just let me know...
> *


you already know :biggrin: 

cousin SKIM needs to let me get one of those cars he got stashed up there in Dallas


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 05:30 PM~12604744
> *just let me know...
> *


blonde looks good homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FiveNine619, Skim
hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 4 2009, 07:40 PM~12604893
> *you already know  :biggrin:
> 
> cousin SKIM needs to let me get one of those cars he got stashed up there in Dallas
> *


Whachu tryna get into, one of these drops


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 4 2009, 06:40 PM~12604887-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats some good marksmanship....
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Jan 4 2009, 06:40 PM~12604895
> *blonde looks good homie.. :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks bro...I'll finish her by the end of this year.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 4 2009, 06:40 PM~12604895
> *blonde looks good homie.. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 any better pics of it


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 4 2009, 09:00 PM~12605169-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whachu tryna get into, one of these drops
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.yes.com/mynigga
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 09:46 PM~12605727
> *thats some good marksmanship....
> 
> Thanks bro...I'll finish her by the end of this year.
> *


penmanship.... marksmanship refers to aim :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

yes...penmanship


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

is 2009 the year of the pussy? because you motherfuckers are catching feelings like bitches!!!!! and fuck you Young Flea!!!! half pint bitch!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

:uh: here we go again


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12606135
> *x2 any better pics of it
> *


not right now.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

damn I did not even start this one...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Cren. I'm talking about taking the Catalytic converters off. Any one done it on the newer L1.. The one on the passenger side is lower then the frame hence it rubs itself out... I replaced it like 2 times and would just like to go straight pipe to muffler If I could.. We only do safety checks out here. No emissions.. And Will it souse CEL light.. :angry: 

:dunno: Skim you got yourz on your caddi...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 05:50 PM~12604306
> *and who's been callin you a "******"?????
> *


 :wave: Text it to him every morning.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12606891
> *damn I did not even start this one...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Cren. I'm talking about taking the Catalytic converters off. Any one done it on the newer L1.. The one on the passenger side is lower then the frame hence it rubs itself out... I replaced it like 2 times and would just like to go straight pipe to muffler If I could.. We only do safety checks out here. No emissions.. And Will it souse CEL light.. :angry:
> 
> :dunno:  Skim you got yourz on your caddi...
> *


if you cant go str8 pipe, cut it off and hollow it out somehow and put it bacc on. str8 pipe effect, cat look.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 11:16 PM~12606921
> *if you cant go str8 pipe, cut it off and hollow it out somehow and put it bacc on. str8 pipe effect, cat look.
> *


I think he is talking about completely removing it because it's to big. I don't know what exhaust system his car has but if the cat has a sensor on it I wouldn't remove it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 09:16 PM~12606921
> *if you cant go str8 pipe, cut it off and hollow it out somehow and put it bacc on. str8 pipe effect, cat look.
> *


Ya I thought about doing that.. Right now it's got a tear in it. . The drivers side fits up in the body and the passenger hang :uh: . So cut and hamer out the glass fiber and weld back. No CEL on now so I figure it would do good with out them..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 4 2009, 10:14 PM~12606891
> *
> :dunno:  Skim you got yourz on your caddi...
> *


I sold the 96 fleetwood lac a while back but yeah i had mine on there. it was all OG under there.


----------



## Skim

*Who posted in: BLACK LOWRIDERS
Poster Posts*</span> 
DOUBLE-V BABY 2191 
187PURE 1802 
Crenshaw's Finest 1177 
candimann 1038
cripn8ez 732 
<span style=\'color:red\'>fundimotorsports 718
TRUDAWG 567 
Skim 456 
64 CRAWLING 440 
Eazy 372 
chevy_boy 338 
Dirt422 327 
Tyrone 275 
REALTALK 197 
bigswanga 182 
RAGTOPROY 156 
"G-Money" 144 
God's Son2 138 
64_EC_STYLE 126 
KadillakKing 125 
Pitbullx 125 
Fried Chicken Eater 114 
TONE LOCO 112 
REV. chuck 100 



damn nicca, you got me beat with 2 different names & shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 09:45 PM~12607233
> *I sold the 96 fleetwood lac a while back but yeah i had mine on there. it was all OG under there.
> *


  


Scotty just text me his new ride.. This &^%$# needs to get a real American ride stop messing with then Cali green SUV'S :uh: Like his second soccer mom ride.. Like damn this cat is downgrading..... :roflmao: 

This fool just said he has a Ford 150 now.... 4x4.. But he hates Fords and would never ride one is what he use to say!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 09:54 PM~12607337
> *Who posted in: BLACK LOWRIDERS
> Poster Posts</span>
> DOUBLE-V BABY 2191
> 187PURE 1802
> Crenshaw's Finest 1177
> candimann 1038
> cripn8ez 732
> <span style=\'color:red\'>fundimotorsports 718
> TRUDAWG 567
> Skim 456
> 64 CRAWLING 440
> Eazy 372
> chevy_boy 338
> Dirt422 327
> Tyrone 275
> REALTALK 197
> bigswanga 182
> RAGTOPROY 156
> "G-Money" 144
> God's Son2 138
> 64_EC_STYLE 126
> KadillakKing 125
> Pitbullx 125
> Fried Chicken Eater 114
> TONE LOCO 112
> REV. chuck 100
> damn nicca, you got me beat with 2 different names & shit
> *


 :0 I always have some thing to say...........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 4 2009, 07:57 PM~12606712
> *:uh:  here we go again
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi can you post positive things ever?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 4 2009, 09:56 PM~12607357
> *
> Scotty just text me his new ride.. This &^%$# needs to get a real American ride stop messing with then Cali green SUV'S :uh: Like his second soccer mom ride.. Like damn this cat is downgrading..... :roflmao:
> 
> This fool just said he has a Ford 150 now.... 4x4..  But he hates Fords and would never ride one is what he use to say!!!!!!!!!
> *



POST UP THE PIC OR I AM CALLING IT BULLSHIT :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 4 2009, 08:50 PM~12606612-->
> 
> 
> 
> is 2009 the year of the pussy?  because you motherfuckers  are catching feelings like bitches!!!!!  and fuck you Young Flea!!!! half pint bitch!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 4 2009, 11:48 PM~12608501
> *Fundi can you post positive things ever?
> *















> *To:
> [email protected]
> Message contains attachments
> img060.jpg (10KB)
> Antivirus Logo
> No virus threat detected
> File: img060.jpg  Download File
> The Armada!!!!!!
> 
> This message was sent using the Picture and Video Messaging service from Verizon Wireless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To learn how you can snap pictures and capture videos with your wireless phone visit www.verizonwireless.com/picture.*


 

:dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

lol, WHOLE LOTTA NOTHING GOING ON UP IN HERE!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 09:13 PM~12606887
> *not right now.
> *


cool when you get a chance if you could. i know 187 just got a 64 project and i have one sitting around.i could use some pic to get me motavated


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12607373
> *:0  I always have some thing to say...........
> *


 :uh: to bad its never anything positive


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 5 2009, 06:53 AM~12609444
> *lol, WHOLE LOTTA NOTHING GOING ON UP IN HERE!!
> *


LOL


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 5 2009, 06:59 AM~12609458
> *:uh: to bad its never anything positive
> *


ahahahahahah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

happy late new years guys


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Jan 5 2009, 06:59 AM~12609458-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: to bad its never anything positive
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Says the white person that post up fight pics and stuff..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 5 2009, 08:14 AM~12609691
> *ahahahahahah
> *


You don't even have a car giving advice.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 08:45 AM~12609817
> *:uh:  Says the white person that post up fight pics and stuff..
> You don't even have a car giving advice.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im not going to sit here and ruin this topic if you want we can go in off topic let keep this topic positive :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope everybody enjoys there day back to work. I know I'm happy the kids are gone.. 2 weeks is enough!!!!!!!!! Now I can work on the rides and study some more... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 5 2009, 07:53 AM~12609444
> *lol, WHOLE LOTTA NOTHING GOING ON UP IN HERE!!
> *


OH U ALREADY SHOULDA KNEW DAT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 4 2009, 08:56 PM~12607357
> *
> Scotty just text me his new ride.. This &^%$# needs to get a real American ride stop messing with then Cali green SUV'S :uh: Like his second soccer mom ride.. Like damn this cat is downgrading..... :roflmao:
> 
> This fool just said he has a Ford 150 now.... 4x4..  But he hates Fords and would never ride one is what he use to say!!!!!!!!!
> *


it's not a new Armada bozo!!! the ford is a farm truck you dumb ass!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 5 2009, 10:52 AM~12610582
> *it's not a new Armada bozo!!!  the ford is a farm truck you dumb ass!!!!!
> *


Let me guess yo have a wine orchard .... In sunny South Cali... Send me a bottle of Merlot 2006 fool... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 10:23 AM~12610857
> *Let me guess yo have a wine orchard .... In sunny South Cali... Send me a bottle of Merlot 2006 fool... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 5 2009, 11:37 AM~12610987
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I want some of them Loud ass gates!!!!!!!! the ones that go ZZZZZZZZZZZZ. and the car raises up all nice and smooth...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 4 2009, 07:46 PM~12605727
> *thats some good marksmanship....
> 
> Thanks bro...I'll finish her by the end of this year.
> *




Yeah CF the blonde looks real nice.....We gonna have to ride the shaw when its done! :biggrin: 



Skim dats that gangsta penmanship you got going on there :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 4 2009, 12:40 PM~12601784
> *Man this aint the people's court! Take that shit elsewhere. Fundi doesn't have any credibility for you to dimenish lol!
> Snow, I busted up yesterday after stopping by to see CF. Was hung over and ready to hit the road! Ya'll should try to come out to PHX for the March lowrider show.*



I'm down....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 08:45 AM~12609817
> *:uh:  Says the white person that post up fight pics and stuff..
> You don't even have a car giving advice.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YEAH, OK!!!! THIS IS COMING FROM A GUY WHO CONSTANTLY LIES??? OH AND BY THE WAY, DON'T TRY TO BE THE INNOCENT GUY BECAUSE YOU ARE STILL GETTING YOUR ASS WHOOPED THIS YEAR!!!!! AND THAT MY FRIEND IS REAL TALK!!! :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 5 2009, 12:59 PM~12611750
> *YEAH, OK!!!! THIS IS COMING FROM A GUY WHO CONSTANTLY LIES??? OH AND BY THE WAY, DON'T TRY TO BE THE INNOCENT GUY BECAUSE YOU ARE STILL GETTING  YOUR ASS WHOOPED THIS YEAR!!!!! AND THAT MY FRIEND IS REAL TALK!!!  :0
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 5 2009, 02:41 PM~12612630
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 11:23 AM~12610857
> *Let me guess yo have a wine orchard .... In sunny South Cali... Send me a bottle of Merlot 2006 fool... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 03:34 PM~12613109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, yea that shit was a little funny :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 5 2009, 05:59 AM~12609458
> *:uh: to bad its never anything positive
> *


that is true.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Armando!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 12:23 PM~12610857
> *Let me guess yo have a wine orchard .... In sunny South Cali... Send me a bottle of Merlot 2006 fool... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CABERNET SAUVIGNOWNED


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 05:22 PM~12614070
> *CABERNET SAUVIGNOWNED
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2009, 05:22 PM~12614070
> *CABERNET SAUVIGNOWNED
> *


http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/jess72078/wine%20bottles/Gato-*****.jpg

He sent me a pic of the bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn Wendell. How much?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Nice reflection in the paint  I'll post a whole pic of the car soon as my partner send me a pic, he has a better camera than I do.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12616642
> *Nice reflection in the paint   I'll post a whole pic of the car soon as my partner send me a pic, he has a better camera than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good if you dont mind me askin how long did it take to build and how rough was it when you started it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12616642
> *Nice reflection in the paint   I'll post a whole pic of the car soon as my partner send me a pic, he has a better camera than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

show your car turkey!!! that's a bad as paint job!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Jan 5 2009, 09:45 PM~12617617-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good if you dont mind me askin how long did it take to build and how rough was it when you started it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took almost 2 years to get to where it is now. It was a complete basket case when I got it. However, it was rust fee and never lifted which was good. It was not too rough for me because I've had good connections but I've really had to bust my ass for the money. Help and connections are not cheap. It's a rediculas amount of work, time and money...and it's really difficult if your not ready to absorb the cost and make the sacrifice. Many people like family and girlfriends will not understand the infatuation with something as materialistic as a car so that adds to the problems as well.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 09:46 PM~12617633
> *:0
> 
> show your car turkey!!! that's a bad as paint job!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks and I am as soon as he PM's the pics to me.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 09:54 PM~12617755
> *Took almost 2 years to get to where it is now. It was a complete basket case when I got it. However, it was rust fee and never lifted which was good. It was not too rough for me because I've had good connections but I've really had to bust my ass for the money. Help and connections are not cheap. It's a rediculas amount of work, time and money...and it's really difficult if your not ready to absorb the cost and make the sacrifice. Many people like family and girlfriends will not understand the infatuation with something as materialistic as a car so that adds to the problems as well.
> Thanks and I am as soon as he PM's the pics to me.
> *


im doing a few things to my hopper then i want to start my impala.who do you use for parts or its a bunch of places


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 5 2009, 09:58 PM~12617813
> *im doing a few things to my hopper then i want to start my impala.who do you use for parts or its a bunch of places
> *


 For new parts i shop here. They will ship to all the USA. Get a catalog from them, they seem t have the best prices in general.

http://www.truckandcarshop.com/


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 5 2009, 09:49 PM~12617675
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: Juice one of those soccer mom rides!!!!!!

Cren... That's the feel I like. More solid and some patterns. I'm feeling that. Or the just the top patterned out. I'm going to see what Flaked can do to the RM.. the paint just flows . Not to much just enough.. simple but not.. you know what I mean. Plus being my car is already candi black . pretty simple to put sum patterns on my top , hood , and purple rims... Interior is new Just need a steering wheel.. I have already did new carpets on the RM. so next will be Juice and Flake's hands hopefully.. 

More motor chrome next month And I should go ahead and order that stainless Flow master.. Have to see if I can get a reinforced Catalytic converter on that passenger side.. :angry: 

09 is going to give you West Coast Ryder's a run!!!!!!!!! Even though you guys out number us 10 to 1..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 10:24 PM~12618134
> *:uh:  Juice one of those soccer mom rides!!!!!!
> 
> Cren... That's the feel I like. More solid and some patterns. I'm feeling that. Or the just the top patterned out. I'm going to see what Flaked can do to the RM.. the paint just flows . Not to much just enough.. simple but not.. you know what I mean. Plus being my car is already candi black . pretty simple to put sum patterns on my top , hood , and purple rims... Interior is new  Just need a steering wheel.. I have already did new carpets on the RM. so next will be Juice and Flake's hands hopefully..
> 
> More motor chrome next month    And I should go ahead and order that stainless Flow master.. Have to see if I can get a reinforced Catalytic converter on that passenger side.. :angry:
> 
> 09 is going to give you West Coast Ryder's a run!!!!!!!!! Even though you guys out number us 10 to 1..
> *


Thats all good. Just dont do anything too outlandish to make your car look like a clown.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 10:38 PM~12618293
> *Thats all good. Just dont do anything too outlandish to make your car look like a clown.
> *


I learned my lesson the first time... :biggrin: 

Big M , Obsessions , and SDZ working with me . We want to step up NC rules of Low-riding . I actually just got of phone with all them and that's what we where talking about. None of this rusty rims ,yellow tires , and colored interiors... Our Eastern council getting ready to take in affect the Cali rules of low-riding.. :biggrin: 

Besides Flaked and Kaddi ain't having no bullshit !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Make your paint look wet, all your chrome str8 and perfect and all emblems should be perfect and in mint condition. All screws and bolts should match. Post pics of the RM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 11:14 PM~12618730
> *Make your paint look wet, all your chrome str8 and perfect and all emblems should be perfect and in mint condition. All screws and bolts should match. Post pics of the RM
> *


 Ya I got to get some good pics. But ya I put something something under the hood last Month. and I need a re gloss.. all my chrome is mint. car was garage kept and only drove to church. Mom and dad drive Exclusion or Yoda (09) . everything is solid. Even the top looks new. Got light bars in the top. . Like I said all I really need is steering wheel and suspension. cars very very clean.. Even under body is still flat black.. they bought it new of lot. only owners..

I saw my Expo Sunday.. It's Paisa out... stock springs put in front only so it drags ass 24/7.. fool pulled up on me trying to kick it. Like he rebuilt the shit hot or something.. :uh:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 6 2009, 12:53 AM~12618463
> *I learned my lesson the first time... :biggrin:
> 
> Big M  , Obsessions , and SDZ working with me . We want to step up NC rules of Low-riding . I actually just got of phone with all them and that's what we where talking about. None of this rusty rims ,yellow tires , and colored interiors...  Our Eastern council getting ready to take in affect the Cali rules of low-riding.. :biggrin:
> 
> Besides Flaked and Kaddi ain't having no bullshit !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats the reason why I'm taking my time with the Monte b/c I don't wanna be rolling a half ass LoLo disrespecting the culture. I do think its time NC step up the game though


----------



## Skim

4YlFZo-RCSM&NR=1


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 08:16 AM~12620539
> *4YlFZo-RCSM&NR=1
> *


That album is going to be hot.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 09:43 PM~12616642
> *Nice reflection in the paint   I'll post a whole pic of the car soon as my partner send me a pic, he has a better camera than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quit teasin a japanigga damn :uh: post the damn pics already! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jan 6 2009, 06:35 AM~12620161
> *Thats the reason why I'm taking my time with the Monte b/c I don't wanna be rolling a half ass LoLo disrespecting the culture.  I do think its time NC step up the game though
> *


 :yes: 

I forgot about LowLeval , TRU , and UCE ..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2009, 05:15 PM~12614649
> *http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/jess72078/wine%20bottles/Gato-*****.jpg
> 
> He sent me a pic of the bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Damn Wendell. How much?
> *


as much as a box of kathy Bates' perm from clairol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's TRu-Dawg the freak at??????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 6 2009, 10:03 AM~12621201-->
> 
> 
> 
> as much as a box of kathy Bates' perm from clairol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you used that one like 2 fiddly... :uh: Getting tired like your excuses for no ride or pics of any of your work.. counter man..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 6 2009, 10:05 AM~12621213
> *where's TRu-Dawg the freak at??????
> *


That's what they said last weekend when you where a no show . Like normal!!!! I never seen a Ryder that never rode anywhere........... :0 

Rain , rain for the next two days , so I guess I'll be cleaning house and garage up..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2009, 10:01 PM~12617859
> *For new parts i shop here. They will ship to all the USA. Get a catalog from them, they seem t have the best prices in general.
> 
> http://www.truckandcarshop.com/
> *


good lookin out


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 6 2009, 09:29 AM~12621353
> *Wow you used that one like 2 fiddly... :uh:  Getting tired like your excuses for no ride or pics of any of your work.. counter man..
> That's what they said last weekend when you where a no show . Like normal!!!! I never seen a Ryder that never rode anywhere........... :0
> 
> Rain , rain for the next two days , so I guess I'll be cleaning house and garage up..
> *


you don't ride


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 6 2009, 10:53 AM~12621525
> *you don't ride
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats up


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 6 2009, 02:10 PM~12623111
> *whats up
> *



Whut up Ridaz?!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 6 2009, 12:54 PM~12622505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around: 

Post up your ride... stop copping out.....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Found this magazine in one of my stacks - SCRAPE 1997


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 6 2009, 03:51 PM~12624126
> *Found this magazine in one of my stacks - SCRAPE 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Look at all them noids and pumps. whats the deal with that one. Or are my eyes just bad... :dunno:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 6 2009, 03:51 PM~12624126
> *Found this magazine in one of my stacks - SCRAPE 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, 'Top Dog '64', for posting this. This was (in my opinion) the best issue of Scrape. This entire issue was dedicated to the history of lowriding on Crenshaw Boulevard and it highlighted some of the Black lowrider clubs (Super Natural & Mafia IV Life). LRM still hasn't done an article on Crenshaw Boulevard.


----------



## lowpro85

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 6 2009, 03:54 PM~12622505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn the one on the far right can get it!


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 3 2009, 02:35 PM~12593387
> *187 what happened to Penn St.?????
> *


I DON'T KNOW *****. I DON'T WATCH SPORTS. I LOWRIDE AND FUCC BITCHES


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 6 2009, 04:25 PM~12624542
> *I DON'T KNOW *****.  I DON'T WATCH SPORTS.  I LOWRIDE AND FUCC BITCHES
> *


LOL..................x1000 ******!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 6 2009, 04:08 PM~12624344
> *Thanks, 'Top Dog '64', for posting this. This was (in my opinion) the best issue of Scrape. This entire issue was dedicated to the history of lowriding on Crenshaw Boulevard and it highlighted some of the Black lowrider clubs (Super Natural & Mafia IV Life). LRM still hasn't done an article on Crenshaw Boulevard.
> *


Man Tyrone, I was just thinking the other day when I was out on Crenshaw after the picnic, how lowrider magazine could pass on this, how I never ever read or seen anything in print or online about what I was seeing. 
Crenshaw was packed, ALL clean rides, i'm talking rides I've never seen before at a show, or in pics. Just out having a good time, with no drama. It was the best thing I've ever seen lowrider related. Add to that the fact that 90% of the riders were all brothers, it was indescribable. I wish I had a camera to record it!
I just don't understand (well actually I do, but don't want to admit it) why LRM hasn't ever showcased or highlighted this lowriding lifestyle!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 6 2009, 04:34 PM~12624646
> *Man Tyrone, I was just thinking the other day when I was out on Crenshaw after the picnic, how lowrider magazine could pass on this, how I never ever read or seen anything in  print or online about what I was seeing.
> Crenshaw was packed, ALL clean rides, i'm talking rides I've never seen before at a show, or in pics. Just out having a good time, with no drama. It was the best thing I've ever seen lowrider related. Add to that the fact that 90% of the riders were all brothers, it was indescribable. I wish I had a camera to record it!
> I just don't understand (well actually I do, but don't want to admit it) why LRM hasn't ever showcased or highlighted this lowriding lifestyle!!!
> *



Things that make you go hmmmmm! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 4 2009, 10:23 PM~12606217
> *penmanship.... marksmanship refers to aim  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


STALL HIM OUT. ACCORDINGT TO SCOTTY, THE ***** ONLY HAS A G.E.D. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 6 2009, 04:47 PM~12624784
> *STALL HIM OUT.  ACCORDINGT TO SCOTTY, THE ***** ONLY HAS A G.E.D. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 6 2009, 05:03 PM~12624272
> *:0  Look at all them noids and pumps. whats the deal with that one. Or are my eyes just bad... :dunno:
> *


 :uh: damn fundi. Out of all that history lesson and game that was just dropped in your face about Super Natural and the shaw back in the day, you questioning some irrelevant shit like that.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jan 6 2009, 05:29 PM~12625160-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 05:33 PM~12625191
> *:uh: damn fundi. Out of all that history lesson and game that was just dropped in your face about Super Natural and the shaw back in the day, you questioning some irrelevant shit like that.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 07:33 PM~12625191
> *:uh: damn fundi. Out of all that history lesson and game that was just dropped in your face about Super Natural and the shaw back in the day, you questioning some irrelevant shit like that.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 05:33 PM~12625191
> *:uh: damn fundi. Out of all that history lesson and game that was just dropped in your face about Super Natural and the shaw back in the day, you questioning some irrelevant shit like that.
> *


I've seen that mag before . I want to know more on the set-up. I was not being a smart ass fool.. I wanted to know , shit was bad ass..  I was not knocking shit. I really wana know what it does to have all that back there.. How shits plumbed and what does what.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 6 2009, 06:35 PM~12625203
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 now I know u just aint gonna sit there and take that!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 05:42 PM~12625262
> *:0  now I know u just aint gonna sit there and take that!!!
> *


 :yes: JES HE IS :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 05:42 PM~12625262
> *:0  now I know u just aint gonna sit there and take that!!!
> *


He post that pic all the time. Tells me whatz or whose on his mind all the time..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 6 2009, 07:55 PM~12625393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** IF YOU GONNA POST A DADDY V TRACC, ATLEAST POST A GOOD ONE


----------



## RAGTOPROY

"Aint no pitbulls under here!.....You chain your dogs up in your yard!" :biggrin:
Classic! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 6 2009, 03:51 PM~12624126
> *Found this magazine in one of my stacks - SCRAPE 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I was told Super Natural was an offspring of Mafia IV Life. Reason being the o/g's wanted to breakaway from them and have a more top notch lowrida club and also cuz Mafia IV Life was getting too much attention from the law being that they were too affiliated with Main Street Mafia Crips ??  

Now I dont know if this is gospel or not, but could someone speak on it, an o/g or someone who has some credibility? If not then go ahead and leave it alone.. </span>


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 6 2009, 04:51 PM~12624126
> *Found this magazine in one of my stacks - SCRAPE 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dang scape magazine.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 6 2009, 06:05 PM~12625497
> ****** IF YOU GONNA POST A DADDY V TRACC, ATLEAST POST A GOOD ONE
> *


 :0 I like the beat don't care to much for him. LOL..


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 6 2009, 02:51 PM~12624126
> *Found this magazine in one of my stacks - SCRAPE 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you scan the pics of Del Dogs 63'... im pretty sure it was in this issue


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jan 6 2009, 04:28 PM~12624589-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..................x1000 ******!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Jan 6 2009, 07:23 PM~12626264
> *
> I was told Super Natural was an offspring of Mafia IV Life. Reason being the o/g's wanted to breakaway from them and have a more top notch lowrida club and also cuz Mafia IV Life was getting too much attention from the law being that they were too affiliated with Main Street Mafia Crips ??
> 
> Now I dont know if this is gospel or not, but could someone speak on it, an o/g or someone who has some credibility? If not then go ahead and  leave it alone.. </span>
> *


o: 

hood stuff...thats all imma say


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 01:20 AM~12628669
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> o:
> 
> hood stuff...thats all imma say
> *




man fuccing pic up ur phone fool!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 6 2009, 09:23 PM~12626264
> *
> I was told Super Natural was an offspring of Mafia IV Life. Reason being the o/g's wanted to breakaway from them and have a more top notch lowrida club and also cuz Mafia IV Life was getting too much attention from the law being that they were too affiliated with Main Street Mafia Crips ??
> 
> Now I dont know if this is gospel or not, but could someone speak on it, an o/g or someone who has some credibility? If not then go ahead and  leave it alone.. </span>
> *


WONDER HOW IV LIFE RECORDS IS DOING THESE DAYS. THEY HAD A PRETTY GOOD ROSTER. LOT OFF GOOD RAPPERS BAILED. TREY DEEE AND GOLDIE LOC WAS EVEN A PART OF IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 7 2009, 02:24 AM~12629972
> *man fuccing pic up ur phone fool!!!!!!!
> *


HIS BROKE ASS AINT GOT NO MINUTES


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 6 2009, 09:40 PM~12628082
> *can you scan the pics of Del Dogs 63'... im pretty sure it was in this issue
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 6 2009, 04:34 PM~12624646
> *Man Tyrone, I was just thinking the other day when I was out on Crenshaw after the picnic, how lowrider magazine could pass on this, how I never ever read or seen anything in  print or online about what I was seeing.
> Crenshaw was packed, ALL clean rides, i'm talking rides I've never seen before at a show, or in pics. Just out having a good time, with no drama. It was the best thing I've ever seen lowrider related. Add to that the fact that 90% of the riders were all brothers, it was indescribable. I wish I had a camera to record it!
> I just don't understand (well actually I do, but don't want to admit it) why LRM hasn't ever showcased or highlighted this lowriding lifestyle!!!
> *


Right on, 'TRU'!

Historically, LRM has been biased towards the Black contribution to lowriding. I know LRM was created by Mexican-Americans. There's no denying that, but they (Mexican-Americans) aren't the only ones lowriding.

It's a damn shame the Scrape (based out of New York) came into LRM's backyard and showcased the Black contribution before they did. That magazine came out over twelve years ago and LRM hasn't done an article yet on Crenshaw Boulevard or the Black lowriders that cruise it.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 08:29 AM~12631172
> *Right on, 'TRU'!
> 
> Historically, LRM has been biased towards the Black contribution to lowriding. I know LRM was created by Mexican-Americans. There's no denying that, but they (Mexican-Americans) aren't the only ones lowriding.
> 
> It's a damn shame the Scrape (based out of New York) came into LRM's backyard and showcased the Black contribution before they did. That magazine came out over twelve years ago and LRM hasn't done an article yet on Crenshaw Boulevard or the Black lowriders that cruise it.
> *


well we can talk about it or do something about it
I think we should email a Letter to the editor. I looked on the site but his email wasn't listed


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 11:42 AM~12631225
> *well we can talk about it or do something about it
> I think we should email a Letter to the editor. I looked on the site but his email wasn't listed
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 08:42 AM~12631225
> *well we can talk about it or do something about it
> I think we should email a Letter to the editor. I looked on the site but his email wasn't listed
> *



Yeah I feel ya! but then it seem like we beggin for they attention. :uh: F-it! "we" know what we contributed to the lo-rida culture, and all we need to do is "each one, teach one"! Or like we have done in the past start our own magazines that hi-light what "we" do...feel me!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 6 2009, 03:08 PM~12624344
> *Thanks, 'Top Dog '64', for posting this. This was (in my opinion) the best issue of Scrape. This entire issue was dedicated to the history of lowriding on Crenshaw Boulevard and it highlighted some of the Black lowrider clubs (Super Natural & Mafia IV Life). LRM still hasn't done an article on Crenshaw Boulevard.
> *


*And they never will........ IMO

In their eyes it's only cruising on "Whittier Blvd" :uh: *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 07:29 AM~12631172
> *Right on, 'TRU'!
> 
> Historically, LRM has been biased towards the Black contribution to lowriding. I know LRM was created by Mexican-Americans. There's no denying that, but they (Mexican-Americans) aren't the only ones lowriding.
> 
> It's a damn shame the Scrape (based out of New York) came into LRM's backyard and showcased the Black contribution before they did. That magazine came out over twelve years ago and LRM hasn't done an article yet on Crenshaw Boulevard or the Black lowriders that cruise it.
> *


*"THE REVOLUTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED"*


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 7 2009, 10:10 AM~12631974
> *Yeah I feel ya! but then it seem like we beggin for they attention. :uh:  F-it! "we" know what we contributed to the lo-rida culture, and all we need to do is "each one, teach one"! Or like we have done in the past start our own magazines that hi-light what "we" do...feel me!
> *


yea that's a good point


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 6 2009, 02:35 PM~12623981
> *:around:
> 
> Post up your ride... stop copping out.....
> *


post yours loser


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 6 2009, 03:25 PM~12624542
> *I DON'T KNOW *****.  I DON'T WATCH SPORTS.  I LOWRIDE AND FUCC BITCHES
> *


you fuck strawberries Mr. MyWay!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2009, 04:33 PM~12625191
> *:uh: damn fundi. Out of all that history lesson and game that was just dropped in your face about Super Natural and the shaw back in the day, you questioning some irrelevant shit like that.
> *


he's stupid that's why!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 6 2009, 06:23 PM~12626264
> *
> I was told Super Natural was an offspring of Mafia IV Life. Reason being the o/g's wanted to breakaway from them and have a more top notch lowrida club and also cuz Mafia IV Life was getting too much attention from the law being that they were too affiliated with Main Street Mafia Crips ??
> 
> Now I dont know if this is gospel or not, but could someone speak on it, an o/g or someone who has some credibility? If not then go ahead and  leave it alone.. </span>
> *


not true


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 07:29 AM~12631172
> *Right on, 'TRU'!
> 
> Historically, LRM has been biased towards the Black contribution to lowriding. I know LRM was created by Mexican-Americans. There's no denying that, but they (Mexican-Americans) aren't the only ones lowriding.
> 
> It's a damn shame the Scrape (based out of New York) came into LRM's backyard and showcased the Black contribution before they did. That magazine came out over twelve years ago and LRM hasn't done an article yet on Crenshaw Boulevard or the Black lowriders that cruise it.
> *


guess who got that started.............................


----------



## super chipper

whats up fellas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 01:40 PM~12633819
> *guess who got that started.............................
> *


 let me guess, you?? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 12:46 PM~12633879
> *let me guess, you?? :uh:
> *


kick rocks idiot!! you act like the son of Fundi!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 6 2009, 06:23 PM~12626264
> *
> I was told Super Natural was an offspring of Mafia IV Life. Reason being the o/g's wanted to breakaway from them and have a more top notch lowrida club and also cuz Mafia IV Life was getting too much attention from the law being that they were too affiliated with Main Street Mafia Crips ??
> 
> Now I dont know if this is gospel or not, but could someone speak on it, an o/g or someone who has some credibility? If not then go ahead and  leave it alone.. </span>
> *


don't trip on it it's none of your concern!!!!!! let it slide!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 08:42 AM~12631225
> *well we can talk about it or do something about it
> I think we should email a Letter to the editor. I looked on the site but his email wasn't listed
> *


I believe his email is listed in the magazine. I'll be sure to email him. Or post something here on LayItLow to get his attention.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 7 2009, 10:10 AM~12631974
> *Yeah I feel ya! but then it seem like we beggin for they attention. :uh:  F-it! "we" know what we contributed to the lo-rida culture, and all we need to do is "each one, teach one"! Or like we have done in the past start our own magazines that hi-light what "we" do...feel me!
> *


I feel you, but there's no need for more seperatism.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Ryan the freak is here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 7 2009, 01:37 PM~12633786-->
> 
> 
> 
> he's stupid that's why!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> call it what you want to but I asked a ? ... Not sit behind a desk and talk shit or post anything in this topic. And FYI my shits been posed plenty . You have nothing nor did anything..
> 
> I'm not going to but you on blast. But I'll let you Talk your way into looking like the fool you are.. Mister soccer mom...
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 01:40 PM~12633819
> *guess who got that started.............................
> *


 :uh: 

Why do those cars have 6 pumps or more. Back then where the pumps weak or what?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 7 2009, 01:35 PM~12634496
> *call it what you want to but I asked a ? ... Not sit behind a desk and talk shit or post anything in this topic. And FYI my shits been posed plenty . You have nothing nor did anything..
> 
> I'm not going to but you on blast. But I'll let you Talk your way into looking like the fool you are.. Mister soccer mom...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Why do those cars have 6 pumps or more. Back then where the pumps weak or what?
> *


no they weren't weak!! read the article ding~dong!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 7 2009, 12:00 PM~12632780
> *And they never will........ IMO
> 
> In their eyes it's only cruising on "Whittier Blvd"  :uh:
> *


Right! I thought cruising Whittier Boulevard was banned in the '70's? Either way, there's no excuse for LRM to have/keep ignoring Crenshaw Boulevard and those that cruise it.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck it


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 01:39 PM~12633807
> *not true
> *



cool...question answered..rumor squashed! 

From a SuperNatural himself


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 7 2009, 03:13 PM~12634862
> *cool...question answered..rumor squashed!
> 
> From a SuperNatural himself
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 02:53 PM~12634677
> *Right! I thought cruising Whittier Boulevard was banned in the '70's? Either way, there's no excuse for LRM to have/keep ignoring Crenshaw Boulevard and those that cruise it.
> *


Tyrone, will you stop bitchin' about how LRM wont go out there...enough already! LRM's staff aint from the WS and dont rep that side of L.A. 

do what you gotta do to start focusing on a Lowrider for you and the boy and toss the magazines out the window....it will all be worth it!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 7 2009, 02:35 PM~12634496
> *call it what you want to but I asked a ? ... Not sit behind a desk and talk shit or post anything in this topic. And FYI my shits been posed plenty . You have nothing nor did anything..
> 
> I'm not going to but you on blast. But I'll let you Talk your way into looking like the fool you are.. Mister soccer mom...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Why do those cars have 6 pumps or more. Back then where the pumps weak or what?
> *


that was when cars would swang on pure hydraulic power buford. no cheating with weight, extra long traling arms or chains and shit....pure pump power.


----------



## Dirt422

quote=Tyrone,Jan 7 2009, 02:18 PM~12634279]
I feel you, but there's no need for more seperatism.
[/quote]


Not exactly seperatism. Just not waiting for someone else to recognize what "we" bring or brought to the table. 

Kinda like BET. In order to get the video's we want, or the shows we like to see, instead beggin MTV to recognize Bob Johnson or whoever just started his own show. Now we get to see stuff like the Source Awards, Gospel Awards..etc...


I guess we can beat the drum on both ends.....push for LRM to recognize, and get "our" own thing going...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 02:17 PM~12634892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your daddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what it do dirt loc!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 03:23 PM~12634943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634963
> *MORE PICS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 03:24 PM~12634958
> *what it do dirt loc!!
> *


Wussup Happening!! CF

I was just thinkin bout Roscoe's and how U ordered a whole spread @ ur table...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 7 2009, 03:27 PM~12634980
> *Wussup Happening!! CF
> 
> I was just thinkin bout Roscoe's and how U ordered a whole spread @ ur table...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


me and snow gonna chill tonigh after 10pm if u wanna roll wit us?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 03:19 PM~12634912
> *Tyrone, will you stop bitchin' about how LRM wont go out there...enough already! LRM's staff aint from the WS and dont rep that side of L.A.
> 
> do what you gotta do to start focusing on a Lowrider for you and the boy and toss the magazines out the window....it will all be worth it!
> *


Explain to me how I'm bitching. Information was posted about Black lowriders/lowriding by 'Top Dog '64'. Dialogue was exchanged about it. uestions asked. And possible solutions given. Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't this relate to this topic? 

Again, you know my situation. Can't afford to build my car now on my income. Too deep in debt. So, since you (and some others) want to scrutinize/put me down for not building it, break bread and buy it (my '64) and show me how it's supposed to be done. I've explained to you (and others) that I'll never put a car/lowriding before my son. NEVER! Don't give a damn if I build my first car at 50 years of age or never. My son comes first. Period! End of story!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 03:31 PM~12635029
> *me and snow gonna chill tonigh after 10pm if u wanna roll wit us?
> *



damn my ******...I gots 2 be to work @ 6:30..... :angry: 

I'll hit ya'll up..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 03:33 PM~12635039
> *Explain to me how I'm bitching. Information was posted about Black lowriders/lowriding by 'Top Dog '64'. Dialogue was exchanged about it. uestions asked. And possible solutions given. Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't this relate to this topic?
> 
> Again, you know my situation. Can't afford to build my car now on my income. Too deep in debt. So, since you (and some others) want to scrutinize/put me down for not building it, break bread and buy it (my '64) and show me how it's supposed to be done. I've explained to you (and others) that I'll never put a car/lowriding before my son. NEVER! Don't give a damn if I build my first car at 50 years of age or never. My son comes first. Period! End of story!
> *



Tyrone...U dont have to explain homie handle yo bizness!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 02:19 PM~12634912
> *Tyrone, will you stop bitchin' about how LRM wont go out there...enough already! LRM's staff aint from the WS and dont rep that side of L.A.
> 
> do what you gotta do to start focusing on a Lowrider for you and the boy and toss the magazines out the window....it will all be worth it!
> *


you should start focusing on a visitation schedule!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 02:33 PM~12635039
> *Explain to me how I'm bitching. Information was posted about Black lowriders/lowriding by 'Top Dog '64'. Dialogue was exchanged about it. uestions asked. And possible solutions given. Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't this relate to this topic?
> 
> Again, you know my situation. Can't afford to build my car now on my income. Too deep in debt. So, since you (and some others) want to scrutinize/put me down for not building it, break bread and buy it (my '64) and show me how it's supposed to be done. I've explained to you (and others) that I'll never put a car/lowriding before my son. NEVER! Don't give a damn if I build my first car at 50 years of age or never. My son comes first. Period! End of story!
> *


man this fool has no priorities!!!!! working 3 jobs and no property but he got a lowrider!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 04:52 PM~12635879
> *you should start focusing on a visitation schedule!!!!!!!
> *


Damn! Ouch! Scotty went there!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 03:33 PM~12635039
> *Explain to me how I'm bitching. Information was posted about Black lowriders/lowriding by 'Top Dog '64'. Dialogue was exchanged about it. uestions asked. And possible solutions given. Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't this relate to this topic?
> 
> Again, you know my situation. Can't afford to build my car now on my income. Too deep in debt. So, since you (and some others) want to scrutinize/put me down for not building it, break bread and buy it (my '64) and show me how it's supposed to be done. I've explained to you (and others) that I'll never put a car/lowriding before my son. NEVER! Don't give a damn if I build my first car at 50 years of age or never. My son comes first. Period! End of story!
> *



ol' gumpy ass...stop explain'' i heard it all before!!!!! :angry: 

it's just that i get tired of people (not just you) of talkin about stuff we been over a million times, especially when I KNOW we could be using our energy on something more beneficial like lowriding ourselves, our way. 

of chorse lrm should go out there but i'm just tired of waiting for that, especially since my car isnt ready in the first place. 

now calm your family man ass down...pops!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 04:53 PM~12635893
> *man this fool has no priorities!!!!!  working 3 jobs and no property but he got a lowrider!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Oooooo!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 7 2009, 04:52 PM~12635879-->
> 
> 
> 
> you should start focusing on a visitation schedule!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont want to start on your bitchass
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 04:53 PM~12635893
> *man this fool has no priorities!!!!!  working 3 jobs and no property but he got a lowrider!!!!!!!!
> *


i dont matter if i'm in a shelter foo...this is a lowrider site and thats what we do on here and how we met....lowriding is all that matters....this AIN"T iownahome.com


----------



## TRUDAWG

right.......right!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 05:01 PM~12635976
> *ol' gumpy ass...stop explain'' i heard it all before!!!!! :angry:
> 
> it's just that i get tired of people (not just you) of talkin about stuff we been over a million times, especially when I KNOW we could be using our energy on something more beneficial like lowriding ourselves, our way.
> 
> of chorse lrm should go out there but i'm just tired of waiting for that, especially since my car isnt ready in the first place.
> 
> now calm your family man ass down...pops!!!!!
> *


If you've heard it all before, why continue to call me out on it?

It doesn't matter if we've been over the Crenshaw issue a million times. 'Top Dog '64' posted good information that pertains to this topic. Information that some may not have been aware of. 

You damn right, I'm a family man. Obviously, that's something you don't know anything about. Until you've been in my shoes, don't speak on something you know nothing about.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 05:15 PM~12636099
> *If you've heard it all before, why continue to call me out on it?
> 
> It doesn't matter if we've been over the Crenshaw issue a million times. 'Top Dog '64' posted good information that pertains to this topic. Information that some may not have been aware of.
> 
> You damn right, I'm a family man. Obviously, that's something you don't know anything about. Until you've been in my shoes, don't speak on something you know nothing about.
> *


i dont want to be in them damn shoes...u luccy i i didnt take a picture!!!!! :roflmao: 

this is what i wrote: 


> *Tyrone, will you stop bitchin' about how LRM wont go out there...enough already! LRM's staff aint from the WS and dont rep that side of L.A.
> 
> do what you gotta do to start focusing on a Lowrider for you and the boy and toss the magazines out the window....it will all be worth it!*


now how am i calling u out?...mr. reactionary! and who's debating about what to dog posted?? your twisting things up out to defend youself in away that was not even attacked....fundi junior

I'm simply saying redirect your energy into something more personal and useful like a car. Yeah, i know your situation but what else am i supposed to tell you? get out of lowriding? i wont tell u to do that.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 04:52 PM~12635879
> *you should start focusing on a visitation schedule!!!!!!!
> *


u got ur nerve......fake ass foo....whens ur bitchass gonna visit the homie?


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 7 2009, 06:56 AM~12631018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks TD64


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 06:11 PM~12636600
> *i dont want to be in them damn shoes...u luccy i i didnt take a picture!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> this is what i wrote:
> now how am i calling u out?...mr. reactionary! and who's debating about what to dog posted?? your twisting things up out to defend youself in away that was not even attacked....fundi junior
> 
> I'm simply saying redirect your energy into something more personal and useful like a car. Yeah, i know your situation but what else am i supposed to tell you? get out of lowriding? i wont tell u to do that.
> *


My comments were in regards to what 'Top Dog '64' posted. If he hadn't posted what he posted, we wouldn't be having this debate. Now, would we? 

'Fundi, Jr.'? :uh: Yeah.

"Redirect my energy into something more personal and useful like a car"? Are you serious?! What I'm putting my energy into, personally, is keeping me and my sons head above water, roof over our heads, and food on the table. The only car I need to be concerned about at the moment is the one that gets me back-and-forth to work everyday! All I'm trying to do with my '64 Impala now is sell it. I've paid more in storing the car than what it's actually worth. I'm losing money every month because of that car. I have far more important things to put my money towards than storing or restoring my car. Again, if you want it, come get it. Otherwise, miss me with all this dedicated/real-rider crap you come at me with. Seriously! You look/sound like an ass-clown coming at me with that. And that's real talk.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tyrone, I have a $150 worth of chips from Circus-Circus to trade for your '64!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 07:01 PM~12637099
> *My comments were in regards to what 'Top Dog '64' posted. If he hadn't posted what he posted, we wouldn't be having this debate. Now, would we?
> 
> 'Fundi, Jr.'?  :uh: Yeah.
> 
> "Redirect my energy into something more personal and useful like a car"? Are you serious?! What I'm putting my energy into, personally, is keeping me and my sons head above water, roof over our heads, and food on the table. The only car I need to be concerned about at the moment is the one that gets me back-and-forth to work everyday! All I'm trying to do with my '64 Impala now is sell it. I've paid more in storing the car than what it's actually worth. I'm losing money every month because of that car. I have far more important things to put my money towards than storing or restoring my car. Again, if you want it, come get it. Otherwise, miss me with all this dedicated/real-rider crap you come at me with. Seriously! You look/sound like an ass-clown coming at me with that. And that's real talk.
> *


assclown? lol...

this is a lowrider website, not planedparenthood.com bro. what else am i supposed to come at you with? I can say your an assclown for being on this website since 2002, not producing anything while 90% of your subjects have to do with what the OG's are doing and done and magazines...blah blah blah.

I always tell everyone "your supposed to be taking care of your family, lowrider or not". I'm slowly starting to think your using this family stuff as some kind of excuse so you dont have to work more, sacrifice more, hustle more or whatever for the front back. 

Since I've walked the talk I can speak on all this. Do u want me to post up how much I spend on my daughter a month?....over 1G. bro. Do want me to go into what I've done on my car in the last 12 months and how much that cost? or how about how much i make an hour....10 bux? i probably shouldint even be doing this shit but I do it cuz i love it and once the car is done i can use the money on something else. 2-3 years sacrifice for a dream ride is worth it. especially if you love this hobby. 

again. for the millionth time, i know your situation. you've stuffed it down my throat...but thats all it is, a "situation" not an excuse. 

i have not enjoyed life that much in the last 2 years but when the time comes i finally get behind that wheel all roll that muthafucca down the shaw...i'll have the feeling that it was all worth it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 07:12 PM~12637221
> *Tyrone, I have a $150  worth of chips from Circus-Circus to trade for your '64!
> *


 :roflmao: sorry but that was kinda funny


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF, I heard your titties leak?!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 08:13 PM~12637774
> *CF, I heard your titties leak?!
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 7 2009, 08:13 PM~12637774
> *CF, I heard your titties leak?!
> *


fucc off


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 08:18 PM~12637846
> *fucc off
> *


 :0 

Ya, I bet that many pumps made some noise..... Nice teaser pic.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 07:21 PM~12637299
> *assclown? lol...
> 
> this is a lowrider website, not planedparenthood.com bro. what else am i supposed to come at you with? I can say your an assclown for being on this website since 2002, not producing anything while 90% of your subjects have to do with what the OG's are doing and done and magazines...blah blah blah.
> 
> I always tell everyone "your supposed to be taking care of your family, lowrider or not". I'm slowly starting to think your using this family stuff as some kind of excuse so you dont have to work more, sacrifice more, hustle more or whatever for the front back.
> 
> Since I've walked the talk I can speak on all this. Do u want me to post up how much I spend on my daughter a month?....over 1G. bro. Do want me to go into what I've done on my car in the last 12 months and how much that cost? or how about how much i make an hour....10 bux? i probably shouldint even be doing this shit but I do it cuz i love it and once the car is done i can use the money on something else. 2-3 years sacrifice for a dream ride is worth it. especially if you love this hobby.
> 
> again. for the millionth time, i know your situation. you've stuffed it down my throat...but thats all it is, a "situation" not an excuse.
> 
> i have not enjoyed life that much in the last 2 years but when the time comes i finally get behind that wheel all roll that muthafucca down the shaw...i'll have the feeling that it was all worth it.
> *


Why come at me period? You tell me to "get active". You tell me "to post the information that I have". I've posted my contribution. If you're my so-called friend, there's no need to continue to bring up my car. Everyone knows why I'm selling it and the reason why. So, because I'm not as active or my car isn't as far long as yours, I'm less? And you're more?

Although I've been on this site since '02, during that time, I was in school (UTI). I took out student loans to fund my education. Not only was I attending school, I was working full-time, married and maintaining a family. Once again, things you know nothing about. Now, I'm divorced, in debt, and raising a 15 year-old son by myself. Do you know anything about that? Didn't think so. So, again, miss me!

Your priorities are obviously different than mine. Never publically blasted you for it. You have alot of nerve to say I use my family as an excuse. I have my son with me everyday. I'm the only one taking care of him. So what you pay $1K a month in child support?! How often do you see your daughter? I'd much rather be with/take care of my child than have a $30K lowrider.

You haven't enjoyed life in the last two years? Try five years for me, home boy! Yeah, when you're finally rolling your car down Crenshaw that'll be great. I hope you'll have your daughter along with you for the ride.


----------



## 187PURE

YO TYRONE, I FEEL YOU ON THE FAMILY TIP BUT JUST A THOUGHT.. WHY NOT GET A CUT DOGG OR A CADDY AND JUST ROLL THAT MAWFUCKA. FUCK A SHOW PEICE FOR NOW. JUST RIDE CLEAN STOCKAROONY FRONT BACKIN ON CHINAS.


----------



## 187PURE

-------------------------------


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 08:55 PM~12638262
> *YO TYRONE, I FEEL YOU ON THE FAMILY TIP BUT JUST A THOUGHT.. WHY NOT GET A CUT DOGG OR A CADDY AND JUST ROLL THAT MAWFUCKA.  FUCK A SHOW PEICE FOR NOW.  JUST RIDE CLEAN STOCKAROONY FRONT BACKIN ON CHINAS.
> *


It's not about building any car right now, '187'. It's about getting out of debt and taking care of my son. Period.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 10:33 PM~12638047
> *Why come at me period? You tell me to "get active". You tell me "to post the information that I have". I've posted my contribution. If you're my so-called friend, there's no need to continue to bring up my car. Everyone knows why I'm selling it and the reason why. So, because I'm not as active or my car isn't as far long as yours, I'm less? And you're more?
> 
> Although I've been on this site since '02, during that time, I was in school (UTI). I took out student loans to fund my education. Not only was I attending school, I was working full-time, married and maintaining a family. Once again, things you know nothing about. Now, I'm divorced, in debt, and raising a 15 year-old son by myself. Do you know anything about that? Didn't think so. So, again, miss me!
> 
> Your priorities are obviously different than mine. Never publically blasted you for it. You have alot of nerve to say I use my family as an excuse. I have my son with me everyday. I'm the only one taking care of him. So what you pay $1K a month in child support?! How often do you see your daughter? I'd much rather be with/take care of my child than have a $30K lowrider.
> 
> You haven't enjoyed life in the last two years? Try five years for me, home boy! Yeah, when you're finally rolling your car down Crenshaw that'll be great. I hope you'll have your daughter along with you for the ride.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OOOO HOO-HOO-HOOOOOOOOOO :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 11:05 PM~12638388
> *It's not about building any car right now, '187'. It's about getting out of debt and taking care of my son. Period.
> *


TTT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 11:05 PM~12638388
> *It's not about building any car right now, '187'. It's about getting out of debt and taking care of my son. Period.
> *


MAN FUCC THAT. BILLS ARE GONNA ALWAYS BE THERE. ***** YOU GOT TO TOUCH THE GRAVEL


----------



## TRUDAWG

I feel both sides of the situation homies. My car was on project status for a good 2 or 3 years. I lost my good ass job, got divorced and all that, and I can attest to the fact that it drains you financially, emotionally, and inspirationally. But I bounced back, and focusing my time and energy on something that I loved really helped. When my car was down, I would say it's because I didn't have the money, but that wasn't true, it was becomes I didn't have the drive, or motivation to do shit. When I finally got it together I said to myself "damn was that it??" 
I made myself out a list of shit that I could and needed to do to my ride. I pinned one up in the garage and the other on my mirror in my bathroom, and slowly but surely just started checking shit off until it was done. Where there is a will there is a way. This hobby we love so much is an outlet for our frustrations. I can have the shittiest weak but come the weekend when I'm jamming some oldies, and cruising my shit I feel like a New Man!
We all got responsibilities and our share of problems (some greater than others) but you have to come to a point in your life where you ask yourself "how much am I willing to put up with?" 
I ask myself that shit all the time, about my money situation, my family, my girl, and it forces your mind to come up with solutions. If you don't make enough then find a better job, or a second one! If your bitch gets on your nerves and drags you down, leave that ho! You don't like where you're living then move!
Man I work two jobs, and go to school full-time! You wanna know why? Its because I'm not putting up with living check to check anymore, not putting up with not being able to buy what I want when I want it. I like hot shit, and want to be able to afford it. I wanna be able to continually add to my ride, and start a new project, but opportunity isn't coming and knocking on my door. I have to make that shit happen!

That man will do what he need to do when his time comes flat out! But at the same time Ty understand that cats are just trying to motivate you by getting on you. They're looking at your forest from a distance while all you see is tree's


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI ARE YOU JUST THAT BABYFIED IN THE LOWRIDING GAME THAT YOU ASK THESE STUPID QUESTIONS??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 11:13 PM~12638465
> *I feel both sides of the situation homies. My car was on project status for a good 2 or 3 years. I lost my good ass job, got divorced and all that, and I can attest to the fact that it drains you financially, emotionally, and inspirationally. But I bounced back, and focusing my time and energy on something that I loved really helped. When my car was down, I would say it's because I didn't have the money, but that wasn't true, it was becomes I didn't have the drive, or motivation to do shit. When I finally got it together I said to myself "damn was that it??"
> I made myself out a list of shit that I could and needed to do to my ride. I pinned one up in the garage and the other on my mirror in my bathroom, and slowly but surely just started checking shit off until it was done. Where there is a will there is a way. This hobby we love so much is an outlet for our frustrations. I can have the shittiest weak but come the weekend when I'm jamming some oldies, and cruising my shit I feel like a New Man!
> We all got responsibilities and our share of problems (some greater than others) but you have to come to a point in your life where you ask yourself "how much am I willing to put up with?"
> I ask myself that shit all the time, about my money situation, my family, my girl, and it forces your mind to come up with solutions. If you don't make enough then find a better job, or a second one! If your bitch gets on your nerves and drags you down, leave that ho! You don't like where you're living then move!
> Man I work two jobs, and go to school full-time! You wanna know why? Its because I'm not putting up with living check to check anymore, not putting up with not being able to buy what I want when I want it. I like hot shit, and want to be able to afford it. I wanna be able to continually add to my ride, and start a new project, but opportunity isn't coming and knocking on my door. I have to make that shit happen!
> 
> That man will do what he need to do when his time comes flat out! But at the same time Ty understand that cats are just trying to motivate you by getting on you. They're looking at your forest from a distance while all you see is tree's
> *


PREEEACH.. PREEEACH!! THAT'S MY ***** THAT DONE SAID THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 09:11 PM~12638451
> *MAN FUCC THAT.  BILLS ARE GONNA ALWAYS BE THERE.  ***** YOU GOT TO TOUCH THE GRAVEL
> *


Huh? Yeah. OK. Sure. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

AND YA GOT THAT RIGHT ABOUT THESE TRYFLING ASS MONEY HUNGRY DREAM CRUSHING SELFISH ASS HO'S. FUCK 'EM, FEED 'EM BEANS, AND KICK 'EM SQAURE IN THEY STINKIN ASS. IF A BITCH DON'T SEE EYE TO EYE WITH YOUR PASSION THEN SHE DON'T REALLY CARE ABOUT YOU. I HATE WHEN A BITCH TRY TO MEASURE UP AGAINST WHAT I DO WITH MY RIDE AND WHAT I DO FOR HER. I ICE HER ASS QUICK. MY BAD YALL, I'M JUST VENTING. I JUST GOT RID OF A NASTY STINKING MONEY HUNGRY TRYFLING ASS BITCH THAT SHOULD BE DEALT WITH, WITH THIS FUCKIN AK :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 11:21 PM~12638573
> *Huh? Yeah. OK. Sure.  :uh:
> *


I'M SO DONE WITH YOU TYRONE :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 PM~12638465
> *I feel both sides of the situation homies. My car was on project status for a good 2 or 3 years. I lost my good ass job, got divorced and all that, and I can attest to the fact that it drains you financially, emotionally, and inspirationally. But I bounced back, and focusing my time and energy on something that I loved really helped. When my car was down, I would say it's because I didn't have the money, but that wasn't true, it was becomes I didn't have the drive, or motivation to do shit. When I finally got it together I said to myself "damn was that it??"
> I made myself out a list of shit that I could and needed to do to my ride. I pinned one up in the garage and the other on my mirror in my bathroom, and slowly but surely just started checking shit off until it was done. Where there is a will there is a way. This hobby we love so much is an outlet for our frustrations. I can have the shittiest weak but come the weekend when I'm jamming some oldies, and cruising my shit I feel like a New Man!
> We all got responsibilities and our share of problems (some greater than others) but you have to come to a point in your life where you ask yourself "how much am I willing to put up with?"
> I ask myself that shit all the time, about my money situation, my family, my girl, and it forces your mind to come up with solutions. If you don't make enough then find a better job, or a second one! If your bitch gets on your nerves and drags you down, leave that ho! You don't like where you're living then move!
> Man I work two jobs, and go to school full-time! You wanna know why? Its because I'm not putting up with living check to check anymore, not putting up with not being able to buy what I want when I want it. I like hot shit, and want to be able to afford it. I wanna be able to continually add to my ride, and start a new project, but opportunity isn't coming and knocking on my door. I have to make that shit happen!
> 
> That man will do what he need to do when his time comes flat out! But at the same time Ty understand that cats are just trying to motivate you by getting on you. They're looking at your forest from a distance while all you see is tree's
> *


Thanks for your testimony, 'TRU'. It took time for you to bounce back though, right? It takes some longer than others to bouce back from bad situations. I'm not asking for sympathy, understanding, or any of that. I'm letting it be known what my circumstances, priorities, and situation is since 'CF' wants to blast me. Honestly, this isn't the place to discuss this, but I won't allow anyone to blast me anywhere without giving a rebuttal.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 11:26 PM~12638646
> *Thanks for your testimony, 'TRU'. It took time for you to bounce back though, right? It takes some longer than others to bouce back from bad situations. I'm not asking for sympathy, understanding, or any of that. I'm letting it be known what my circumstances, priorities, and situation is since 'CF' wants to blast me. Honestly, this isn't the place to discuss this, but I won't allow anyone to blast me anywhere without giving a rebuttal.
> *


DON'T TAKE IT PERSONALLY. HE'S JUST TRYING TO RUFFLE YOUR FEATHERS


----------



## 187PURE

THAT ***** SCOTTY UP BAKING COOKIES. AINT THAT A BITCH :uh: SUPER NATURAL MY ASS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 08:33 PM~12638047
> *Why come at me period? You tell me to "get active". You tell me "to post the information that I have". I've posted my contribution. If you're my so-called friend, there's no need to continue to bring up my car. Everyone knows why I'm selling it and the reason why. So, because I'm not as active or my car isn't as far long as yours, I'm less? And you're more?
> 
> Although I've been on this site since '02, during that time, I was in school (UTI). I took out student loans to fund my education. Not only was I attending school, I was working full-time, married and maintaining a family. Once again, things you know nothing about. Now, I'm divorced, in debt, and raising a 15 year-old son by myself. Do you know anything about that? Didn't think so. So, again, miss me!
> 
> Your priorities are obviously different than mine. Never publically blasted you for it. You have alot of nerve to say I use my family as an excuse. I have my son with me everyday. I'm the only one taking care of him. So what you pay $1K a month in child support?! How often do you see your daughter? I'd much rather be with/take care of my child than have a $30K lowrider.
> 
> You haven't enjoyed life in the last two years? Try five years for me, home boy! Yeah, when you're finally rolling your car down Crenshaw that'll be great. I hope you'll have your daughter along with you for the ride.
> *


everytime somebody gets on your case you pull out the family card like buford. you're supposed to take care of family. lowrider or not. what is it about that comment thats so hard for you to compute????? obviously it's an excuse. you act like your will smith...ol' pursuit of happiness ass ***** or something' :roflmao: :roflmao: i mean damn man, how broke are you?

my daughter is very well taken care of by me btw. do you buy dual bus passes for you and junior? :biggrin: 

your my homie fo sho...but damn man. I had a terrible heartbreaking breakup in 2002....got the 64 in 2004 and then lost dad whom i was VERY close with but i had to overcome my depressions and focus on the few things that make me happy as a man. dad died and a bitch made her choice...i then made the adjustments for me and my happiness. point is, we all got our problems. we all met out of the love of the lowrider...thats the glue that keeps us together. if you wanna go play family guy, fine. but dont forget about your bonds that you have with the homies, and that bond is the rider. That means I'm gonna come at you about the car as long as you know me. Lowriding is what we do.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 11:21 PM~12638573
> *Huh? Yeah. OK. Sure.  :uh:
> *


tithe? God will get rid of your debt, and give you the desires of your heart if you trust soley in him and do his will. you might be doing that already, but i thought i should give you some encouragement. 187 is right, you dont need to own a show 64 right now, but start off little with a clean g-body. alot of these cars out here are built out of dope money or they go into debt to get them, but a man that works hard and trust in the Lord, his lowrider shall be gold.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 11:31 PM~12638703
> *everytime somebody gets on your case you pull out the family card like buford. you're supposed to take care of family. lowrider or not. what is it about that comment thats so hard for you to compute????? obviously it's an excuse. you act like your will smith...ol' pursuit of happiness ass ***** or something' :roflmao:  :roflmao: i mean damn man, how broke are you?
> 
> my daughter is very well taken care of by me btw. do you buy dual bus passes for you and junior?  :biggrin:
> 
> your my homie fo sho...but damn man. I had a terrible heartbreaking breakup in 2002....got the 64 in 2004 and then lost dad whom i was VERY close with but i had to overcome my depressions and focus on the few things that make me happy as a man. dad died and a bitch made her choice...i then made the adjustments for me and my happiness. point is, we all got our problems. we all met out of the love of the lowrider...thats the glue that keeps us together. if you wanna go play family guy, fine. but dont forget about your bonds that you have with the homies, and that bond is the rider. That means I'm gonna come at you about the car as long as you know me. Lowriding is what we do.
> *


 :roflmao: DAMN ***** YOU WRONG.. YOU IS WRONG :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 09:25 PM~12638629
> *I'M SO DONE WITH YOU TYRONE :uh:
> *


OK. Am I supposed to cry now? :dunno: 

What you fail to understand is my son is far more important to me than a lowrider/lowriding. His well-being, his education, and his future. If I spend $30K or more on a lowrider and suddenly die, then what? Who's going to take care of him? Even if the lowrider were to be sold, do you think he'll get back what I put in to it?

Bottom line: I don't have to explain myself to anyone on this site. You're lucky I've revealed this much about myself. If any of you feel I'm "not down" or "not true", BREAK BREAD, BUY MY '64, AND SHOW ME HOW IT'S DONE! If none of you are going to break bread, miss me with all this drag. Build y'all cars and get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 7 2009, 09:32 PM~12638730
> *tithe? God will get rid of your debt, and give you the desires of your heart if you trust soley in him and do his will. you might be doing that already, but i thought i should give you some encouragement. 187 is right, you dont need to own a show 64 right now, but start off little with a clean g-body. alot of these cars out here are built out of dope money or they go into debt to get them, but a man that works hard and trust in the Lord, his lowrider shall be gold.
> *


i dont know, jesus. I'm conflicted on bringing God into this. This is just material worship at it's core. I'm not sure if Jesus would be happy that we put so much energy into a car rather than humanity and the greater good of society.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 09:35 PM~12638759
> *OK. Am I supposed to cry now?  :dunno:
> 
> What you fail to understand is my son is far more important to me than a lowrider/lowriding. His well-being, his education, and his future. If I spend $30K or more on a lowrider and suddenly die, then what? Who's going to take care of him? Even if the lowrider were to be sold, do you think he'll get back what I put in to it?
> 
> Bottom line: I don't have to explain myself to anyone on this site. You're lucky I've revealed this much about myself. If any of you feel I'm "not down" or "not true", BREAK BREAD, BUY MY '64, AND SHOW ME HOW IT'S DONE! If none of you are going to break bread, miss me with all this drag. Build y'all cars and get back to the topic at hand.
> *


i have a 100k life ins policy for my daughter
:dunno: cost me about 7 bux a month. and btw, theres a lot of dudes o this site who have showed you and me "how it's done" if you pay attention.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 11:35 PM~12638759
> *OK. Am I supposed to cry now?  :dunno:
> 
> What you fail to understand is my son is far more important to me than a lowrider/lowriding. His well-being, his education, and his future. If I spend $30K or more on a lowrider and suddenly die, then what? Who's going to take care of him? Even if the lowrider were to be sold, do you think he'll get back what I put in to it?
> 
> Bottom line: I don't have to explain myself to anyone on this site. You're lucky I've revealed this much about myself. If any of you feel I'm "not down" or "not true", BREAK BREAD, BUY MY '64, AND SHOW ME HOW IT'S DONE! If none of you are going to break bread, miss me with all this drag. Build y'all cars and get back to the topic at hand.
> *


GOT DAMN MAN! WHAT THE FUCC IS WRONG WITH YOU TY?? YOU TALKIN DEATH AND DYING AND ALL THIS BULL SHIT THAT'S IRRELEVANT. IF THAT'S THE CASE, I COULD DIE TONIGHT WITH THIS WINE IN MY HAND, AND ALL THE SHIT THAT I COPPED FOR THE LAC IS OUT THE WINDOW. BOTTOM LINE IS WE LIVE FOR TODAY AND PLAN FOR TOMORROW. RIGHT NOW I'M LIVING FOR THIS LIQUOR AND PLAN ON BUILDING ON THESE RIDES TOMORROW.. FEEL ME


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2009, 11:35 PM~12638759
> *OK. Am I supposed to cry now?  :dunno:
> 
> What you fail to understand is my son is far more important to me than a lowrider/lowriding. His well-being, his education, and his future. If I spend $30K or more on a lowrider and suddenly die, then what? Who's going to take care of him? Even if the lowrider were to be sold, do you think he'll get back what I put in to it?
> 
> Bottom line: I don't have to explain myself to anyone on this site. You're lucky I've revealed this much about myself. If any of you feel I'm "not down" or "not true", BREAK BREAD, BUY MY '64, AND SHOW ME HOW IT'S DONE! If none of you are going to break bread, miss me with all this drag. Build y'all cars and get back to the topic at hand.
> *


your right for not letting anyone pressure you into spending anormous amounts of money on your lolo. family is first deffinately. set you priorities first, and if you have some extra money to spend on a lowrider than do it. you can make it a father and son thing. but like you said family is first. youre a ryder now and you always will be.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 7 2009, 11:32 PM~12638730
> *tithe? God will get rid of your debt, and give you the desires of your heart if you trust soley in him and do his will. you might be doing that already, but i thought i should give you some encouragement. 187 is right, you dont need to own a show 64 right now, but start off little with a clean g-body. alot of these cars out here are built out of dope money or they go into debt to get them, but a man that works hard and trust in the Lord, his lowrider shall be gold.
> *


CHUUCH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 09:31 PM~12638703
> *everytime somebody gets on your case you pull out the family card like buford. you're supposed to take care of family. lowrider or not. what is it about that comment thats so hard for you to compute????? obviously it's an excuse. you act like your will smith...ol' pursuit of happiness ass ***** or something' :roflmao:  :roflmao: i mean damn man, how broke are you?
> 
> my daughter is very well taken care of by me btw. do you buy dual bus passes for you and junior?  :biggrin:
> 
> your my homie fo sho...but damn man. I had a terrible heartbreaking breakup in 2002....got the 64 in 2004 and then lost dad whom i was VERY close with but i had to overcome my depressions and focus on the few things that make me happy as a man. dad died and a bitch made her choice...i then made the adjustments for me and my happiness. point is, we all got our problems. we all met out of the love of the lowrider...thats the glue that keeps us together. if you wanna go play family guy, fine. but dont forget about your bonds that you have with the homies, and that bond is the rider. That means I'm gonna come at you about the car as long as you know me. Lowriding is what we do.
> *


 i cant believe i wrote that...no offence :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 11:36 PM~12638778
> *i dont know, jesus. I'm conflicted on bringing God into this. This is just material worship at it's core. I'm not sure if Jesus would be happy that we put so much energy into a car rather than humanity and the greater good of society.
> *


yes you are right. our first love must be God and his will and if God blesses us with a lowrider then we count it a blessing, but i truly believe and the bible also says that "if we delight ourselves in the Lord ,he will give us the desires of our heart" which includes lowriders


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I'M LIKE THIS.. FUCK MAGAZINES AND MODEL CARS AND LOWRIDIN TAPES. IF I AINT IN THE MAWFUCKA ROLLIN, THEN THE SHIT IS JUST A FIGMANT OF MY IMAGINATION


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 11:43 PM~12638878
> *i cant believe i wrote that...no offence :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** YOU AINT SHIT.. THAT'S ALL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 7 2009, 09:45 PM~12638891
> *yes you are right. our first love must be God and his will and if God blesses us with a lowrider then we count it a blessing, but i truly believe and the bible also says that "if we delight ourselves in the Lord ,he will give us the desires of our heart" which includes lowriders
> *


blessing are relative such as prayer for the death of my enemy. I'm skeptical.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 09:48 PM~12638920
> ****** YOU AINT SHIT.. THAT'S ALL
> *


go eat a cheesesteak


----------



## 187PURE

MY CAR COMES BEFORE ANY FEMALE. AND IF I EVER GET MARRIED, IT COMES BEFORE THAT BITCH TOO


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 11:48 PM~12638922
> *blessing are relative such as prayer for the death of my enemy. I'm skeptical.
> *


i wouldnt pray for the death, but that God would turn them from your enemy to your friend.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 11:50 PM~12638941
> *go eat a cheesesteak
> *


I LIKE TACOS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i sense tyrone is making a huge, punctual, ego-laden responce...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 7 2009, 11:51 PM~12638951
> *i wouldnt pray for the death, but that God would turn them from your enemy to your friend.
> *


WHY SO THEY CAN CLIMB THROUGH YOUR BEDROOM WINDOW AND CRACC YOU UPSIDE THE HEAD :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 09:50 PM~12638943
> *MY CAR COMES BEFORE ANY FEMALE.  AND IF I EVER GET MARRIED, IT COMES BEFORE THAT BITCH TOO
> *


 i feel that way too, though i wont tell her that.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 11:51 PM~12638957
> *i sense tyrone is making huge, punctual, ego-laden responce...
> *


I NEED A WEBSTERS AT HAND WITH THAT MUTHAFUCCA :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 09:31 PM~12638703
> *everytime somebody gets on your case you pull out the family card like buford. you're supposed to take care of family. lowrider or not. what is it about that comment thats so hard for you to compute????? obviously it's an excuse. you act like your will smith...ol' pursuit of happiness ass ***** or something' :roflmao:  :roflmao: i mean damn man, how broke are you?
> 
> my daughter is very well taken care of by me btw. do you buy dual bus passes for you and junior?  :biggrin:
> 
> your my homie fo sho...but damn man. I had a terrible heartbreaking breakup in 2002....got the 64 in 2004 and then lost dad whom i was VERY close with but i had to overcome my depressions and focus on the few things that make me happy as a man. dad died and a bitch made her choice...i then made the adjustments for me and my happiness. point is, we all got our problems. we all met out of the love of the lowrider...thats the glue that keeps us together. if you wanna go play family guy, fine. but dont forget about your bonds that you have with the homies, and that bond is the rider. That means I'm gonna come at you about the car as long as you know me. Lowriding is what we do.
> *


Huh?! Are you fucking retarded or something?! Why are you so concerned about what I'm doing/not doing? It's you that can't compute/understand plane English. Angel, do what you do. And I'll do what I do.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

we just want you to enjoy lowriding Tyrone.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 12:01 AM~12639058
> *we just want you to enjoy lowriding Tyrone.
> *


MAN YALL ****** WANNA MAKE ME GRAB A BOX OF KLEENEX :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

anyways, i got a letter from G today, he said to tell ya'll whats up. He's doing cool.


----------



## 187PURE

TRUE STORY: YEARS AGO I DREAMED I WAS IN A LAC SWANGIN THE HELL OUT THAT MAWFUCKA!! DIPPIN AND THREE WHEELIN OFF THE EASTSIDAZ. THE NEXT MORNING I FOUND A LAC. AND BEEN SWANGIN THAT MAWFUCCA EVER SENSE. MORAL OF THE STORY.. DREAMS CAN BECOME REALITIES. NOTHA THANG, IF YOU WANT SOMETHING BAD ENOUGH, YOU'LL FIND A WAY TO GET IT


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 10:01 PM~12639058
> *we just want you to enjoy lowriding Tyrone.
> *


And I appreciate the concern. Even though I haven't built/completed my car, I've enjoyed lowriding. Been different places, met many people, and learned many things. I don't feel deprived because I haven't built/finished my car. I'll get there when it's my time to get there. Right now, getting out of debt and taking care of my son is top priority.


----------



## 187PURE

MAN THAT WINE WAS SOME BULLSHIT.. I'M GONE MAN, I'M GONE TO BED. BYE


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 10:15 PM~12639199
> *MAN THAT WINE WAS SOME BULLSHIT.. I'M GONE MAN, I'M GONE TO BED.  BYE
> *


Thunderbird ain't wine ******, it's Ripple!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:|


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 10:15 PM~12639199
> *MAN THAT WINE WAS SOME BULLSHIT.. I'M GONE MAN, I'M GONE TO BED.  BYE
> *


 this fool


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 10:38 PM~12639487
> *this fool
> *


His mom told him to get of the line. You know dial up ties up everything.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 10:13 PM~12638465
> *I feel both sides of the situation homies. My car was on project status for a good 2 or 3 years. I lost my good ass job, got divorced and all that, and I can attest to the fact that it drains you financially, emotionally, and inspirationally. But I bounced back, and focusing my time and energy on something that I loved really helped. When my car was down, I would say it's because I didn't have the money, but that wasn't true, it was becomes I didn't have the drive, or motivation to do shit. When I finally got it together I said to myself "damn was that it??"
> I made myself out a list of shit that I could and needed to do to my ride. I pinned one up in the garage and the other on my mirror in my bathroom, and slowly but surely just started checking shit off until it was done. Where there is a will there is a way. This hobby we love so much is an outlet for our frustrations. I can have the shittiest weak but come the weekend when I'm jamming some oldies, and cruising my shit I feel like a New Man!
> We all got responsibilities and our share of problems (some greater than others) but you have to come to a point in your life where you ask yourself "how much am I willing to put up with?"
> I ask myself that shit all the time, about my money situation, my family, my girl, and it forces your mind to come up with solutions. If you don't make enough then find a better job, or a second one! If your bitch gets on your nerves and drags you down, leave that ho! You don't like where you're living then move!
> Man I work two jobs, and go to school full-time! You wanna know why? Its because I'm not putting up with living check to check anymore, not putting up with not being able to buy what I want when I want it. I like hot shit, and want to be able to afford it. I wanna be able to continually add to my ride, and start a new project, but opportunity isn't coming and knocking on my door. I have to make that shit happen!
> 
> That man will do what he need to do when his time comes flat out! But at the same time Ty understand that cats are just trying to motivate you by getting on you. They're looking at your forest from a distance while all you see is tree's
> *


preach brotha

good comment -- and very true.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 8 2009, 08:26 AM~12641728
> *preach brotha
> 
> good comment -- and very true.
> *


thanks homie  Wasnt' trying to preach AT the brutha but I think that is the way it was interpreted. It's all good though we all go at our own pace. I' was just trying to say what I went through with the hopes of giving my man a short cut so he doesn't have to go through it as long as I did.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 PM~12638465
> *I feel both sides of the situation homies. My car was on project status for a good 2 or 3 years. I lost my good ass job, got divorced and all that, and I can attest to the fact that it drains you financially, emotionally, and inspirationally. But I bounced back, and focusing my time and energy on something that I loved really helped. When my car was down, I would say it's because I didn't have the money, but that wasn't true, it was becomes I didn't have the drive, or motivation to do shit. When I finally got it together I said to myself "damn was that it??"
> I made myself out a list of shit that I could and needed to do to my ride. I pinned one up in the garage and the other on my mirror in my bathroom, and slowly but surely just started checking shit off until it was done. Where there is a will there is a way. This hobby we love so much is an outlet for our frustrations. I can have the shittiest weak but come the weekend when I'm jamming some oldies, and cruising my shit I feel like a New Man!
> We all got responsibilities and our share of problems (some greater than others) but you have to come to a point in your life where you ask yourself "how much am I willing to put up with?"
> I ask myself that shit all the time, about my money situation, my family, my girl, and it forces your mind to come up with solutions. If you don't make enough then find a better job, or a second one! If your bitch gets on your nerves and drags you down, leave that ho! You don't like where you're living then move!
> Man I work two jobs, and go to school full-time! You wanna know why? Its because I'm not putting up with living check to check anymore, not putting up with not being able to buy what I want when I want it. I like hot shit, and want to be able to afford it. I wanna be able to continually add to my ride, and start a new project, but opportunity isn't coming and knocking on my door. I have to make that shit happen!
> 
> That man will do what he need to do when his time comes flat out! But at the same time Ty understand that cats are just trying to motivate you by getting on you. They're looking at your forest from a distance while all you see is tree's
> *


 :uh: Bla bla bla

All I heard was me me me me!!!! At the end of the day what have you done besides for yourself? I see what you say , but on the real. I don't work for material items.. Not worth wasting life's time.. Things are cool, but damn if that's what you live for your life sucks kid.. 

Yes it's a Hobby and a lifestyle. ( custom cars) But that's what it is. To relax and chill if it takes time then so what.. Why kill your self trying to impress another ***** and your broke physically and spiritually. But you have a hot car.. :uh: 

The way you sounded was that it about you. I thought you had kids? I know I put away for 5 kids and each of them are going to school payed for. They also have me on the weekends for games , cheer leading , you name it. Money has to go there too. So ya call it what you want . But kid , wife , and my soul come first. A ride will break down and leave you but Family never will. And what you plant now will come back to either haunt you or help you..


----------



## cobrakarate

man this was one of the videos that got me into lowridin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Uj1u86lrE

old school when music was good.

Midnight star. 80's


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 8 2009, 08:57 AM~12641911
> *man this was one of the videos that got me into lowridin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school when music was good.
> 
> Midnight star.  80's
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 7 2009, 10:32 PM~12638730
> *tithe? God will get rid of your debt, and give you the desires of your heart if you trust soley in him and do his will. you might be doing that already, but i thought i should give you some encouragement. 187 is right, you dont need to own a show 64 right now, but start off little with a clean g-body. alot of these cars out here are built out of dope money or they go into debt to get them, but a man that works hard and trust in the Lord, his lowrider shall be gold.
> *


but what if he refuses the lord because he wants it candy oriental blue? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Everybody on here has a valid point but I think it is all up to the individual person. I don't know tyrone personally but if he chooses to put his family,kids etc before lowriding that is his choice but that don't make him any less dedicated to the lifestyle. Me personally I work two jobs it took me four years to build my low-low and there were many times when I wanted to give up and say to hell with this but I kept going. It would be nice to see all the brothers on here ridin in their low-lows but remember sometimes it is greater later. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2009, 01:07 AM~12639123
> *TRUE STORY:  YEARS AGO I DREAMED I WAS IN A LAC SWANGIN THE HELL OUT THAT MAWFUCKA!!  DIPPIN AND THREE WHEELIN OFF THE EASTSIDAZ.  THE NEXT MORNING I FOUND A LAC.  AND BEEN SWANGIN THAT MAWFUCCA EVER SENSE.  MORAL OF THE STORY.. DREAMS CAN BECOME REALITIES.  NOTHA THANG, IF YOU WANT SOMETHING BAD ENOUGH, YOU'LL FIND A WAY TO GET IT
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 07:55 PM~12638262
> *YO TYRONE, I FEEL YOU ON THE FAMILY TIP BUT JUST A THOUGHT.. WHY NOT GET A CUT DOGG OR A CADDY AND JUST ROLL THAT MAWFUCKA.  FUCK A SHOW PEICE FOR NOW.  JUST RIDE CLEAN STOCKAROONY FRONT BACKIN ON CHINAS.
> *


shutup matchstick!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 08:30 PM~12638690
> *THAT ***** SCOTTY UP BAKING COOKIES.  AINT THAT A BITCH :uh:  SUPER NATURAL MY ASS
> *


fuck you basehead!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2009, 09:01 PM~12639058
> *we just want you to enjoy lowriding Tyrone.
> *


and we all want you to get is 50/50 custody Angel!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2009, 10:07 PM~12639123
> *TRUE STORY:  YEARS AGO I DREAMED I WAS IN A LAC SWANGIN THE HELL OUT THAT MAWFUCKA!!  DIPPIN AND THREE WHEELIN OFF THE EASTSIDAZ.  THE NEXT MORNING I FOUND A LAC.  AND BEEN SWANGIN THAT MAWFUCCA EVER SENSE.  MORAL OF THE STORY.. DREAMS CAN BECOME REALITIES.  NOTHA THANG, IF YOU WANT SOMETHING BAD ENOUGH, YOU'LL FIND A WAY TO GET IT
> *


you got to have a dream and know you can do it .once you say you cannt do it its all over.when i see pics of santana ,gypsy rose and other master pieces it just gives you that extra motovation


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 8 2009, 10:27 AM~12642470
> *you got to have a dream and know you can do it .once you say you cannt do it its all over.when i see pics of santana ,gypsy rose and other master pieces it just gives you that extra motovation
> *


real talk


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 08:55 AM~12641900
> *:uh:  Bla bla bla
> 
> All I heard was me me me me!!!! At the end of the day what have you done besides for yourself? I see what you say , but on the real. I don't work for material items.. Not worth wasting life's time.. Things are cool, but damn if that's what you live for your life sucks kid..
> 
> Yes it's a Hobby and a lifestyle. ( custom cars) But that's what it is. To relax and chill if it takes time then so what.. Why kill your self trying to impress another ***** and your broke physically and spiritually. But you have a hot car.. :uh:
> 
> The way you sounded was that it about you. I thought you had kids? I know I put away for 5 kids and each of  them are going to school payed for. They also have me on the weekends for games , cheer leading , you name it. Money has to go there too. So ya call it what you want . But kid , wife , and my soul come first. A ride will break down and leave you but Family never will. And what you plant now will come back to either haunt you or help you..
> *


When it comes to the his ride, it IS about him. Thats his "thing". Just like a musiciain learns to play their music or an athelete learns their sport and strives to be the best, we do that with our Lowriders. 

This is a lowrider site where we come and talk about riding. Dont downplay his dedication to his rider here...especially while trying to pull out the family card. Maybe some of you should join Imagooddad.com and post on their forums instead, rest assured you wont see me in there telling you how you should build your rider instead!!!

I'm a dedicated Lowrider, kids or no kids...and I'm damn serious. 

Some of you foo's act like we're building an airplane or trying to become and astronaut, acting like building a Lowrider is that damn diffcult. It's not. It's just a Lowrider. In a few years, it's all done. 

fundi, you fry doughnuts parts time and stay home wachin the kids like wendell. so stfu anyway



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 10:24 AM~12642456
> *and we all want you to get 50/50 custody Angel!!!!!
> *


you need to go join that website too u pussy. you cant even make a phone call unless your woman is away.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 09:52 AM~12642655
> *When it comes to the his ride, it IS about him. Thats his "thing". Just like a musiciain learns to play their music or an athelete learns their sport and strives to be the best, we do that with our Lowriders.
> 
> This is a lowrider site where we come and talk about riding. Dont downplay his dedication to his rider here...especially while trying to pull out the family card. Maybe some of you should join Imagooddad.com and post on their forums instead, rest assured you wont see me in there telling you how you should build your rider instead!!!
> 
> I'm a dedicated Lowrider, kids or no kids...and I'm damn serious.
> 
> Some of you foo's act like we're building an airplane or trying to become and astronaut, acting like building a Lowrider is that damn diffcult. It's not. It's just a Lowrider. In a few years, it's all done.
> 
> fundi, you fry doughnuts parts time and stay home wachin the kids like wendell. so stfu anyway
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go join that website too u pussy. you cant even make a phone call unless your woman is away.
> *


bitch you don't answer the phone!!!!! guess the lawnmower is too loud????? how can you be dedicated and you haven't finished one car? you sound like you built 20 '59 rags!!!!! you need to move out of your Chico and the Man garage apartment and get some property dummie!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF getting ready to eat sopas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 10:52 AM~12642655
> *
> This is a lowrider site where we come and talk about riding.
> *


 Man I couldn't have said it better myself, now if we were on gooddad.com and I said all that then yea you're right it would come off as self centered. I thought we were talking about cars here lol!
My kids are my number 1 priority but if I can't get a fucking job to take care of them, then I'm not doing my job, and my kids like hot shit just like they daddy! My boys grew up in lowriding and honestly probably have better taste in rides that more than a few folks on this site. In fact they saw a picture of juiced expedition and the interior and Demetrius said "that looks like garbage daddy" 
:roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 12:07 PM~12643332
> *Man I couldn't have said it better myself, now if we were on gooddad.com and I said all that then yea you're right it would come off as self centered. I thought we were talking about cars here lol!
> My kids are my number 1 priority but if I can't get a fucking job to take care of them, then I'm not doing my job, and my kids like hot shit just like they daddy! My boys grew up in lowriding and honestly probably  have better taste in rides that more than a few folks on this site. In fact they saw a picture of juiced expedition and the interior and Demetrius said "that looks like garbage daddy"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 12:07 PM~12643332
> *Man I couldn't have said it better myself, now if we were on gooddad.com and I said all that then yea you're right it would come off as self centered. I thought we were talking about cars here lol!
> My kids are my number 1 priority but if I can't get a fucking job to take care of them, then I'm not doing my job, and my kids like hot shit just like they daddy! My boys grew up in lowriding and honestly probably  have better taste in rides that more than a few folks on this site. In fact they saw a picture of juiced expedition and the interior and Demetrius said "that looks like garbage daddy"
> :roflmao:
> *



LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 11:07 AM~12643332
> *Man I couldn't have said it better myself, now if we were on gooddad.com and I said all that then yea you're right it would come off as self centered. I thought we were talking about cars here lol!
> My kids are my number 1 priority but if I can't get a fucking job to take care of them, then I'm not doing my job, and my kids like hot shit just like they daddy! My boys grew up in lowriding and honestly probably  have better taste in rides that more than a few folks on this site. In fact they saw a picture of juiced expedition and the interior and Demetrius said "that looks like garbage daddy"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Demetrius aka Meechie is the one leaning on the car (who called your shit garbage) and Darius is his twin brother (fraternal), have been in lowriding since birth. I have pictures of them as infants at a car show, I used to strap their baby seats in the back seat of that 64 you see right there and cruise. 
The point is lowriding and family can both go hand and hand. My kids know I'll NEVER sell my ride(s) and pass them down to them. They'll tell me straight up that we don't need a new flat screen, lets get that rear-end chromed! 









MAJESTICS BABY!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 11:54 AM~12643671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demetrius aka Meechie is the one leaning on the car (who called your shit garbage) and Darius is his twin brother (fraternal), have been in lowriding since birth. I have pictures of them as infants at a car show, I used to strap their baby seats in the back seat of that 64 you see right there and cruise.
> The point is lowriding and family can both go hand and hand. My kids know I'll NEVER sell my ride(s) and pass them down to them. They'll tell me straight up that we don't need a new flat screen, lets get that rear-end chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS BABY!
> *


*I feel you on that Same way with my twins *  :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 11:07 AM~12643332
> *Man I couldn't have said it better myself, now if we were on gooddad.com and I said all that then yea you're right it would come off as self centered. I thought we were talking about cars here lol!
> My kids are my number 1 priority but if I can't get a fucking job to take care of them, then I'm not doing my job, and my kids like hot shit just like they daddy! My boys grew up in lowriding and honestly probably  have better taste in rides that more than a few folks on this site. In fact they saw a picture of juiced expedition and the interior and Demetrius said "that looks like garbage daddy"
> :roflmao:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 








*LMGDAO!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 8 2009, 01:17 PM~12643842
> *I feel you on that Same way with my twins    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man homie you got some great little men there! Isn't it the best feeling in the world to know you have two more of YOU's?
And twins!!!! It doesn't get much better than that. I tell everyone that whatever i do I do it BIG, and the same goes for making babies! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=440320&st=0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 12:26 PM~12643901
> *Man homie you got some great little men there! Isn't it the best feeling in the world to know you have two more of YOU's?
> And twins!!!! It doesn't get much better than that. I tell everyone that whatever i do I do it BIG, and the same goes for making babies! lol :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx.......Yes sir the best feeling and its a trip they both are just like daddy 
same mentality.

Like they say "GO BIG OR GO HOME" ....lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 12:34 PM~12643946
> *wassup
> *


Chillin what it do.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 11:21 AM~12642912
> *CF getting ready to eat sopas!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wanna slap the shit out of you for that one....sopas! LMAO i have to admit that was cleaver comeback


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 8 2009, 12:58 PM~12644107
> *Chillin what it do.......
> *


you know...........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 8 2009, 12:30 PM~12643927
> *Thanx.......Yes sir the best feeling and its a trip they both are just like daddy
> same mentality.
> 
> Like they say "GO BIG OR GO HOME" ....lol  :biggrin:
> *


no they say "GO BIG AND GO TO SUPER NATURAL!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

had to...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=451617

:cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 12:54 PM~12643671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get that rear-end chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS BABY!
> *


Thats the way you do it homie! The family that lo-ride together...stay together


----------



## abel




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 8 2009, 03:16 PM~12644644
> *had to...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=451617
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Wow some peeps have no life. I mean that pic is from 05 dude get a life trying to fuck up a topic and speaking on shit you know nothing of... 

In all your Big bad Post Tru you still said nothing!!!! What have you done. That car will get crushed , tear up , or sold. what have you passed on. I find it funny how all your kids look Yellow. But yet you guys say white this and that...I hope you teach them to be men . since you don't have them.. You telling me car before anything.. :uh: But nothing wrong with wanting big. But teach this generation respect and work ethics. And how to treat woman on top of that..

My kids would rather have the TV so every one can enjoy... But I have my kids so maybe that's why. Your kids only can see you when you want to go cruising by or feel like it. Remember you said car or nothing... :uh: 


Yes Cren It does take hard work and time. But hold your low rider title up to a banker when you want to get a house or something. Guess what .. Shits still a 50yr old car !!!! holds no Value or anything to them. They just assume you fucked up a nice car.. But like I said before what have you done for the community , kids and others around you. you missed so much and spent so much on a can.. Don't get me wrong I'll spend money on a car . But to put it up against wife and kids is just crazy. Maybe that's why it's a single mans game. O well.. I'll be done in 10 yrs maybe. But I'll have kids in Med school and hopefully going on Vacation every week and chilling..In my flying car.. Because I was a saving non lowriding :uh: dady.com ***** in 2009.... :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 01:38 PM~12643965
> *LOL, lemme quit my high and mighty trip and tell you about what happened two years ago when Moved out there to PHX
> I was chillen at a club in a booth that was kinda sunken in the floor area, and there people on the ledge just above the booth just chillen. The whole time this dudes ass is right above my head, and this motherfucker keeps farting, or at least I think it was him.
> Anyway I'm getting ready to leave and notice a wallet in the seat, and automatically assumed it was mine. Then I go piss, look at the wallet and it's not and I know right then it was the farting ass guy above me. There was a National Football League ID in it, American Express Black card, and ten $100 dollar bills, I took the money out, went and filled up my truck, put the card back in the wallet, then returned it the bar!
> I felt not so shitty about the money and the gas since I returned it......lol But he was a football player he could afford it right??  :dunno:
> Plus at least he got his shit back!!
> *


:angry: Wow the shit you post.. And your a M!!!!!!!! After all that flack you give me . and I did nothing..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 8 2009, 03:42 PM~12644841
> *Thats the way you do it homie! The family that lo-ride together...stay together
> *


 fa' sho....my daughter and i always talk about the front back


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 03:50 PM~12644911
> *Wow some peeps have no life. I mean that pic is from 05 dude get a life trying to fuck up a topic and speaking on shit you know nothing of...
> 
> *


i know whoever did that interior job should have been killed on site. 

please tell me you've upgraded.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 8 2009, 04:14 PM~12645104
> *i know whoever did that interior job should have been killed on site.
> 
> please tell me you've upgraded.
> *



BAWAHAHAHA, YEAH HE UPGRADED TO A PILE OF SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Chill out fuckers!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 8 2009, 04:46 PM~12645371
> *Chill out fuckers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x10
please don't bring that bullshit back up in here


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Lowridin' foolz! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Who's clean ass Lac is this!??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

See the arch?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

For Scotty! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 12:07 PM~12643332
> *Man I couldn't have said it better myself, now if we were on gooddad.com and I said all that then yea you're right it would come off as self centered. I thought we were talking about cars here lol!
> My kids are my number 1 priority but if I can't get a fucking job to take care of them, then I'm not doing my job, and my kids like hot shit just like they daddy! My boys grew up in lowriding and honestly probably  have better taste in rides that more than a few folks on this site. In fact they saw a picture of juiced expedition and the interior and Demetrius said "that looks like garbage daddy"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF got tunover titties! titties
look like Sara Lee made them!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 06:05 PM~12646110
> *CF  got tunover titties!  titties
> look like Sara Lee made them!
> *


 stay on topic dumbass!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 03:53 PM~12644932
> *:angry: Wow the shit you post.. And your a M!!!!!!!! After all that flack you give me . and I did nothing..
> *


 :uh: i hope your jokin.the things you have posted and your still with street dreamz


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 8 2009, 12:54 PM~12643671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demetrius aka Meechie is the one leaning on the car (who called your shit garbage) and Darius is his twin brother (fraternal), have been in lowriding since birth. I have pictures of them as infants at a car show, I used to strap their baby seats in the back seat of that 64 you see right there and cruise.
> The point is lowriding and family can both go hand and hand. My kids know I'll NEVER sell my ride(s) and pass them down to them. They'll tell me straight up that we don't need a new flat screen, lets get that rear-end chromed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS BABY!
> *


you have to get your kids to throw the m up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 8 2009, 04:14 PM~12645104
> *i know whoever did that interior job should have been killed on site.
> 
> please tell me you've upgraded.
> *


 :biggrin: sold the truck stock interior. Plus that was gone the next week after the pic... in 05 or 6... 

My new car is stock , custom carpet , wood grain. and Scotty and Cren said they would break my fingers if I tryed to put some crush in it..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

honest question fundi, all bs aside...what was going through your mind when u did that to your expo?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:01 PM~12647193
> *honest question fundi, all bs aside...what was going through your mind when u did that to your expo?
> *


That pic really sucks.. But i swapped it out week later after I grabbed 1st place unfinished SUV.. Was a very nasty day . Cold wet . windy.. 










this is how I sold it..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 08:13 PM~12647274
> *That pic really sucks..  But i swapped it out  week later after I grabbed 1st place unfinished SUV.. Was a very nasty day . Cold wet . windy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how I sold it..
> *


 u didn't answer my question asshole, i said what was going though your mind when you did all that? that actually took some thought, time and preparation...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:15 PM~12647298
> *u didn't answer my question asshole, i said what was going though your mind when you did all that? that actually took some thought, time and preparation...
> *


 :dunno: 

boredom . I don't know I had the truck new off lot I did a lot just to do it. 8yrs plus. I don't know. from a lift kit , to static drop , to hydro's , I just changed shit around..I did it , did not like it and changed it back. :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:15 PM~12647298
> *u didn't answer my question asshole, i said what was going though your mind when you did all that? that actually took some thought, time and preparation...
> *


My Webpage

Go down some and see better pics... Like I said I was not a lowrider. I was a SUV/ mini trucker. That was our club . Trucks are very diff to judge and do.. Whole unfinished show thing to them. They roll to have fun and do crazy pimp shit like that. Trucks are totally diff thought process . Lowriders like to only roll finished or not at all. ( some )


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 08:26 PM~12647400
> *My Webpage
> 
> Go down some and see better pics... Like I said I was not a lowrider. I was a SUV/ mini trucker. That was our club . Trucks are very diff to judge and do.. Whole unfinished  show thing to them. They roll to have fun and do crazy pimp shit like that. Trucks are totally diff thought process . Lowriders like to only roll finished or not at all. ( some )
> *


 u dumb bastard, the link don't work! :angry: 

I understand though Buford. actually most lowriders roll unfinished to thoigh. yes, most. That will include me.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:31 PM~12647459
> *u dumb bastard, the link don't work! :angry:
> 
> I understand though Buford. actually most lowriders roll unfinished to thoigh. yes, most. That will include me.
> *


Fail.....on my part. 

http://www.etc-nc.com/Events/shows/2006/rematch/rematch.htm

Put in your web browser. But Like I said Trucks are diff.. that kind of stuff is just fine and done..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 08:32 PM~12647473
> *Fail.....on my part.
> 
> http://www.etc-nc.com/Events/shows/2006/rematch/rematch.htm
> 
> Put in your web browser. But Like I said Trucks are diff.. that kind of stuff is just fine and done..
> *


 that shit is retarded man....

stay on here with us and you'll be fine (if you listen and learn)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin' anteazy!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2009, 11:11 AM~12641990
> *but what if he refuses the lord because he wants it candy oriental blue? :0  :biggrin:
> *


hey, the Lords got every blue in the book


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 10:36 PM~12647513
> *whats hatnin' anteazy!
> *


What up G, shit man working this double at the plantation.....ain't shit cracc'n for real. *Got this Eazy-E Just Tah Let You KNow Remix bumping on the gig PC :cheesy: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:35 PM~12647496
> *that shit is retarded man....
> 
> stay on here with us and you'll be fine (if you listen and learn)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It's a truck thing..

Like Dunks , primed imports , buttafly doors... Auto zone stick on vents!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:40 PM~12647557
> *What up G, shit man working this double at the plantation.....ain't shit cracc'n for real.  Got this Eazy-E Just Tah Let You KNow Remix bumping on the gig PC :cheesy:
> *


i know that song. It's all good. I'm @ work too...off at 10pm.


----------



## Eazy

*Fouick Exdezvous*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 10:45 PM~12647627
> *i know that song. It's all good. I'm @ work too...off at 10pm.
> *


Yeah, I've been here since 3 this afternoon and don't get off until 9 in the am


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WE JUST HAD AN EARTHQUAKE!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:47 PM~12647658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *












:0 :biggrin: 

I'll never tell. 10 batts , single piston to the nose , 4 tons


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 10:55 PM~12647760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll never tell. 10 batts , single piston to the nose , 4 tons
> *


That's yours fundi? Pretty decent


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:58 PM~12647790
> *That's yours fundi?  Pretty decent
> *


No. But a member. he stays secret.. He will be doing mine. that car has been posted before. :biggrin: That's the practice c.. He has more . (64 2 door) ( 94 big bodoy vert) and another cutless will all be on the way this spring. Hopefully..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 07:35 PM~12647496
> *that shit is retarded man....
> 
> stay on here with us and you'll be fine (if you listen and learn)
> *


shut the fuck up Guadaloupe!! like you know what you're talking about!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 08:51 PM~12647693
> *WE JUST HAD AN EARTHQUAKE!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


lies. 

where? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12649086
> *lies.
> 
> where?  :0
> *


inland empire!!! CF's tits clanked together and made a sonic boom!!!!!


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 10:35 PM~12649147
> *inland empire!!!  CF's tits clanked together and made a sonic boom!!!!!
> *


Oh man, that made me pee my pants. Lay off my lil bro man. He's been beat down enough this week already.

So this is where you hiding out CF? What the heck is Jason doing in this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 8 2009, 11:03 PM~12649434
> *Oh man, that made me pee my pants. Lay off my lil bro man. He's been beat down enough this week already.
> 
> So this is where you hiding out CF? What the heck is Jason doing in this thread. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: welcome to my home away from home arngar...this topic is like the layitlow barbarshp where the guys hang out. dont take anything personal in here, even though all u see is us insulting each other. 

arngar is an og rider from back in the 70's homies. welcome him. he's a personal friend of mine. OG Imperial from way back.

Jason nick name in here is white chocolate..u didint know!!!?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@ March 1989, 10:35 PM~12649147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick: :around:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 11:15 PM~12649559
> *Jason nick name in here is white chocolate..u didint know!!!?
> *


i won't show you the "Ivory" tattoo on my chest.. :0


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 8 2009, 08:55 PM~12647760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll never tell. 10 batts , single piston to the nose , 4 tons
> *



Nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2009, 07:47 PM~12647658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


if it wasn't so far i'd scoop it.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 10:35 PM~12649147
> *the carolinas!!!  Fundi's tits clanked together and made a sonic boom!!!!!
> *


FIXDED!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 9 2009, 11:27 AM~12652891
> *if it wasn't so far i'd scoop it.
> *


Is that Tyrone's foe?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 9 2009, 11:32 AM~12653330
> *Is that Tyrone's foe?
> *


yep..


----------



## TRUDAWG

How much is he asking for it??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 9 2009, 12:08 PM~12653158
> *Failed!!!!!!
> *







:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2009, 11:47 AM~12653442
> *How much is he asking for it??
> *


i think 2500.00 i'll check


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i think tyrones mad at me


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 9 2009, 12:29 PM~12653788
> *i think 2500.00 i'll check
> *



YEA 2500.00

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=363765&hl=


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 12:35 PM~12653835
> *i think tyrones mad at me
> *


 :0 

KISS AND MAKE UP....LOL :biggrin: J/K

WHY???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 9 2009, 01:43 PM~12653903
> *:0
> 
> KISS AND MAKE UP....LOL  :biggrin:  J/K
> 
> WHY???
> *


 cuz i told him this is not gooddad.com :biggrin:


----------



## ArnGar

You guys in hear are alright. Funniest stuff I ever read to be honest. Thanks for the invite Crenshaw. I'll be checking in on you dudes. It feels comfortable in here.

White Chocolate... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

So does that make me Milk Chocolate! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 9 2009, 02:50 PM~12654444
> *White Chocolate... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 9 2009, 01:43 PM~12653903
> *:0
> 
> KISS AND MAKE UP....LOL  :biggrin:  J/K
> 
> WHY???
> *


 :twak:
You know where all brothaz here but that shitz just let me say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gay.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 9 2009, 11:08 AM~12653158
> *FIXDED!
> *


you sorry mother fucker!!!!! go get your stomach pumped you ho!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 03:09 PM~12654599
> *you sorry mother fucker!!!!!  go get your stomach pumped you ho!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

Im going to have fun when I get done doing my wiifes cloths and dinner!!! All I can do right now is post on her lab top and cook....

Slave 2009 owned.. But shell be here in 20 and will whip my black ass... :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 02:19 PM~12654664
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Im going to have fun when I get done doing my wiifes cloths and dinner!!! All I can do right now is post on her lab top and cook....
> 
> Slave 2009 owned.. But shell be here in 20 and will whip my black ass... :tears:
> *


you shouldn't married ****** dummie!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 9 2009, 02:50 PM~12654444
> *You guys in hear are alright. Funniest stuff I ever read to be honest. Thanks for the invite Crenshaw. I'll be checking in on you dudes. It feels comfortable in here.
> 
> White Chocolate... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> So does that make me Milk Chocolate! :biggrin:
> *


old stale chocolate!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 11:21 AM~12642912
> *CF getting ready to eat sopas!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i cant stop laughing at this...good one asshole! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 03:19 PM~12654671
> *you shouldn't married ****** dummie!!!!!
> *


I have a allowance.. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 03:29 PM~12654750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i cant stop laughing at this...good one asshole! :angry:
> *


Wait till i get warmed up. you got a gut buster comming up!!!!! I'm getting ready to own a janitors ass up in here..... :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 03:09 PM~12654599
> *you sorry mother fucker!!!!!  go get your stomach pumped you ho!!!!!
> *


i'm assuming you can't read... i didn't dis you in that quote, you sloppy bastard. :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 9 2009, 06:38 PM~12654834
> *i'm assuming you can't read... i didn't dis you in that quote, you sloppy bastard.  :uh:
> *



HAHA MAN WEST UP BRO? MAN GOOD MEETING U NEXT TIME WE HAVE TO CHILL LONGER I WAS TO BUSY BUT STAY LOW BRO NICE ASS CAR U GOT BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## cripn8ez

DIRT IM LOADING PICS OF US U WANT ME TO POST?

HOW U DOING LOCO MAN IT WAS REAL GOOD SEEING U OLD SCHOOL LOCO GOOD LOOKING ONCE AGAIN LOCO.......

NEXT TIME WE GOTTA MAKE MORE TIME TO CHILL ALSO CUZZO....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 02:33 PM~12654780
> *I have a allowance.. :0
> *


DUMB ASS SERVANT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 9 2009, 02:38 PM~12654834
> *i'm assuming you can't read... i didn't dis you in that quote, you sloppy bastard.  :uh:
> *


I can read!!!!!!! didn't want my post changed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 9 2009, 03:38 PM~12654834
> *i'm assuming you can't read... i didn't dis you in that quote, you sloppy bastard.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

next time you see some rocks. start kicking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2009, 03:47 PM~12654933
> *HAHA MAN WEST UP BRO? MAN GOOD MEETING U NEXT TIME WE HAVE TO CHILL LONGER I WAS TO BUSY BUT STAY LOW BRO NICE ASS CAR U GOT BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


good meetin' up with you too, man. hope you had a good time back in cali.  

keep in touch on here - i'm about to slap big scotty in his fat head here in a minute! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 03:52 PM~12654991
> *I can read!!!!!!!  didn't want my post changed!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i didn't change it, fu**ing goofy! i just quoted that shit and edited....

LIL since 2002 - jesus help your ass! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 9 2009, 02:56 PM~12655019
> *good meetin' up with you too, man. hope you had a good time back in cali.
> 
> keep in touch on here - i'm about to slap big scotty in his fat head here in a minute!  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you CF!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 9 2009, 02:57 PM~12655033
> *i didn't change it, fu**ing goofy! i just quoted that shit and edited....
> 
> LIL since 2002 - jesus help your ass!  :biggrin:
> *


didn't want it changed in a quote fool ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 03:53 PM~12654995
> *:uh:
> 
> next time you see some rocks. start kicking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



NEXT TIME YOU GO TO A SHOW, WATCH YO BACK BECAUSE THEY ARE GONNA GET YOU :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

oh shit he got the crippled fundi avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Snow after seeing CF's tits!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:02 PM~12655082
> *oh shit he got the crippled fundi avatar!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Howard

A few shots from Crenshaw in December... enjoy and feel free to leave comments. :thumbsup:

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=71</a>


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 9 2009, 03:18 PM~12655234
> *A few shots from Crenshaw in December... enjoy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=71</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff!!!!! roll by the shop next time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 07:22 PM~12655274
> *good stuff!!!!!  roll by the shop next time!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Will do... there were a few people I was supposed to hook up with while I was out there but still haven't heard from them. Its a little late now but next time I'll probably make more plans with less people instead of vice versa. Thanks for the offer. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:07 PM~12655125
> *Snow after seeing CF's tits!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 07:07 PM~12655125
> *Snow after seeing CF's tits!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I WAS OUT THERE FOR 9 DAYZ DIDNT C UR AZZ FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 9 2009, 04:01 PM~12655065
> *NEXT TIME YOU GO TO A SHOW, WATCH YO BACK BECAUSE THEY ARE GONNA GET YOU  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


im at a show every weekend and most these fools know where I live I ain't got to hide like a scared cracker behind computer...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 01:35 PM~12653835
> *i think tyrones mad at me
> *


I'm not mad at you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 9 2009, 03:59 PM~12655047-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you CF!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you talking about, that quote had nothing to do with me :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Jan 9 2009, 04:25 PM~12655310
> *Will do... there were a few people I was supposed to hook up with while I was out there but still haven't heard from them.  Its a little late now but next time I'll probably make more plans with less people instead of vice versa.  Thanks for the offer.  :thumbsup:
> *


one of those people was me  I'm sorry howard, really. i was dealing with some unexpected and serious personal problems at the time. We'll talk later if your up to it. If not, i understand bro.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2009, 03:29 PM~12655356
> *I WAS OUT THERE FOR 9 DAYZ DIDNT C UR AZZ FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


I didn't want to see you


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 9 2009, 04:31 PM~12655371
> *I'm not mad at you.
> *


hug?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:32 PM~12655389
> *I didn't want to see you
> *


fucc you, u were scared of wally...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 9 2009, 03:25 PM~12655310
> *Will do... there were a few people I was supposed to hook up with while I was out there but still haven't heard from them.  Its a little late now but next time I'll probably make more plans with less people instead of vice versa.  Thanks for the offer.  :thumbsup:
> *


got some nice cars for you!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:32 PM~12655389
> *I didn't want to see you
> *


Yes you did!!!!!!!!!! 


I'm on the mother board!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:38 PM~12655434
> *got some nice cars for you!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

u aint got shit except a pathfinder!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 04:35 PM~12655409
> *hug?
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin ccarriii..wtf kinda name is that anyway????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Dollar size nipple pic for 2009!!!!!!!!!!!1 this fool looks like a broke down e40!!!! Should be a E50!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheese having slave grin!!!!! Got to love his back up singers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 07:32 PM~12655382
> *wtf are you talking about, that quote had nothing to do with me :uh:
> one of those people was me  I'm sorry howard, really. i was dealing with some unexpected and serious personal problems at the time. We'll talk later if your up to it. If not, i understand bro.
> *


Good... I'm glad you understand.





















LOL... just playing. We could talk soon though. I have a couple ideas to run past you anyway.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 9 2009, 04:44 PM~12655504
> *Good... I'm glad you understand.
> LOL... just playing.  We could talk soon though.  I have a couple ideas to run past you anyway.
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:43 PM~12655492
> *
> *


 :roflmao: WOW! :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:43 PM~12655492
> *
> 
> Dollar size nipple pic for 2009!!!!!!!!!!!1 this fool looks like a broke down e40!!!! Should be a E50!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheese having slave grin!!!!! Got to love his back up singers!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Ya you roll big!!!!!!!!!!!! That's not white gold. That's silver and silver grey backs!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:43 PM~12655492
> *
> 
> Dollar size nipple pic for 2009!!!!!!!!!!!1 this fool looks like a broke down e40!!!! Should be a E50!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheese having slave grin!!!!! Got to love his back up singers!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *












dont tell me thats the homie trudawg
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

That fool got a chia pet under his arms!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 03:36 PM~12655414
> *fucc you, u were scared of wally...
> *


fuck you, Wally and that picnic!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 04:48 PM~12655531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont tell me thats the homie trudawg
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Him and the wonder twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

omg


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 03:40 PM~12655459
> *:uh:
> 
> u aint got shit except a pathfinder!!!!
> *


you have nothing but tres flores!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:52 PM~12655577
> *you have nothing but tres flores!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Shut up Morgan Freeman!!!!! I got a Keloid that looks like you on my neck!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:52 PM~12655577
> *you have nothing but tres flores!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wtf u got? soul-glo? :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:43 PM~12655492
> *
> 
> Dollar size nipple pic for 2009!!!!!!!!!!!1 this fool looks like a broke down e40!!!! Should be a E50!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheese having slave grin!!!!! Got to love his back up singers!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


I would like to think he didn't send you this picture. So, where did you find/get it?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** got coochie hair armpits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Jan 9 2009, 04:54 PM~12655602-->
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to think he didn't send you this picture. So, where did you find/get it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> I'm white remember I have access to all things unlike your black ass!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 04:55 PM~12655613
> ****** got coochie hair armpits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hell ya. Like them German chics. All the preaching that fool does about having a clean ride and his pitts look like a bears nut sac!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 03:59 PM~12655640
> *:0
> 
> I'm white remember I have access to all things unlike your black ass!!!!! :biggrin:
> Hell ya. Like them German chics. All the preaching that fool does about having a clean ride and his pitts look like a bears nut sac!!!!!
> *


***** said bear's nutsack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:59 PM~12655640
> *:0
> 
> I'm white remember I have access to all things unlike your black ass!!!!! :biggrin:
> Hell ya. Like them German chics. All the preaching that fool does about having a clean ride and his pitts look like a bears nut sac!!!!!
> *


 :uh: OK.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:00 PM~12655652
> ****** said bear's nutsack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's pic needs to go in the book!!!!!!!! He got a granny / tranny combo when he went to Vegas that weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 That just tells you . what goes on in Vegas does not always stay there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## TRUDAWG

So what! I stand by it! Now what?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: littlerascle59, *TRUDAWG*



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2009, 04:11 PM~12655769
> *So what! I stand by it! Now what?
> *


 :thumbsup: as you should!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2009, 05:11 PM~12655769
> *So what! I stand by it! Now what?
> *


get gangsta wit it! tell'em!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 04:12 PM~12655777
> *get gangsta wit it! tell'em!
> *


go do your rounds fool before your boss sees you fucking off as usual!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2009, 05:11 PM~12655769
> *So what! I stand by it! Now what?
> *


You sure do!!!!!!!!!!!!! Them show gals!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 05:12 PM~12655772
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: littlerascle59, TRUDAWG
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :buttkick: 

You need to post better pics!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

okay fundi, now your get'n outta hand...fucc off with the clownin'

u too scotty or else i'll go fucc up that other thread u just started!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 05:25 PM~12655912
> *:buttkick:
> 
> You need to post better pics!!!!
> *


snow's got them...he'll do it


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 04:26 PM~12655924
> *okay fundi, now your get'n outta hand...fucc off with the clownin'
> 
> u too scotty or else i'll go fucc up that other thread u just started!
> *


who's clowning stupid!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:27 PM~12655934
> *who's clowning stupid!!!!!!!
> *


about my tres flores and my sopas! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 04:27 PM~12655943
> *about my tres flores and my sopas! :angry:
> *


truth hurts?????????????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

5 anonymous users!! LoL, I'm loving it!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2009, 04:29 PM~12655957
> *5 anonymous users!! LoL, I'm loving it!!!!
> *


you are a freak!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 9 2009, 05:26 PM~12655932-->
> 
> 
> 
> snow's got them...he'll do it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 I'll check the NC thread...
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:27 PM~12655934
> *who's clowning stupid!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

I'm done.. It's friday night and that shit was funny!!!! I just like all the preaching about bla bla bla ......










































But he needs to hit up the shop to clean them vagina's under his arms!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

this topic was crakin' today!


----------



## TRUDAWG

No doubt!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 02:19 PM~12654664
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Im going to have fun when I get done doing my wiifes cloths and dinner!!! All I can do right now is post on her lab top and cook....
> 
> Slave 2009 owned.. But shell be here in 20 and will whip my black ass... :tears:
> *




And you say what I said was GAY when I was being funny...... :angry: 

and you serious ..... well we all know who wears the panties in ur relationship!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 9 2009, 05:29 PM~12655956-->
> 
> 
> 
> truth hurts?????????????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why don't you tell the truth about your SUV's , 2 Lexus , wine orchard , 1million dollar home ,and arena foot ball teams!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2009, 05:29 PM~12655957
> *5 anonymous users!! LoL, I'm loving it!!!!
> *


Gets you off hum... I bet you can corn roll them pitts!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 9 2009, 05:38 PM~12656039
> *And you say what I said was GAY when I was being funny...... :angry:
> 
> and you serious ..... well we all know who wears the panties in ur relationship!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

damn right I a manny!!!!!!!!!!!!! And proud of it!!!!!!!!! Have all my kids ....... Let a woman make bread if she wants too. when You come out this way. You enjoy my house parties and cooking. My place is whats up. I'm a professional house dad...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:40 PM~12656055
> *Then why don't you tell the truth about your SUV's , 2 Lexus , wine orchard , 1million dollar home ,and arena foot ball teams!!!!!!!!!
> Gets you off hum... I bet you can corn roll them pitts!!!
> *


all my shit is true house *****!!! tell the truth about cancer and a titty stuck on the tub!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:42 PM~12656076
> *:biggrin:
> 
> damn right I a manny!!!!!!!!!!!!! And proud of it!!!!!!!!! Have all my kids ....... Let a woman make bread if she wants too. when You come out this way. You enjoy my house parties and cooking. My place is whats up. I'm a professional house dad...
> *



I do the same shit on occasion but I be damn if the wife just come home and don't do shit. If I can do all that shit wtf do I need a wife for?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 9 2009, 05:02 PM~12655675
> *:uh: OK.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 9 2009, 05:46 PM~12656101-->
> 
> 
> 
> all my shit is true house *****!!!  tell the truth about cancer and a titty stuck on the tub!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes . and ya six flags 2001..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Jan 9 2009, 05:48 PM~12656117
> *I do the same shit on occasion but I be damn if the wife just come home and don't do shit. If I can do all that shit wtf do I need a wife for?
> *


 :biggrin: 

I'm a passive person on the real. My wife does not like the house thing . And I love kids and very anal about my cloths , food , and Home. When I got suspended it was hella cheaper for her to stay and work. then for me to spend my whole shitty pay check on day care and shit. we got 5.. 2 are adopted by me.. There dad is not that far but won't do shit. never will.. I do all the PTA shit , choir practice , Karate , parades, you name it. wife works I stay at home with a allowance..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:46 PM~12656101
> *all my shit is true house *****!!!  tell the truth about cancer and a titty stuck on the tub!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


take ur phony ass on before u get owned again like on new years!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 09:08 PM~12656276
> *take ur phony ass on before u get owned again like on new years!!!
> *



HAHA I WALKED INTO THE SUPA NATURAL CAMP AT THE PICNIC ASKED FOR SCOTTY I THOUGHT THEY WAS GONNA FUCC ME UP :angry: THEY WAS LIKE NAAAAAAW HE NOT HERE??????? y?????????? :uh: :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 9 2009, 08:37 PM~12656030
> *No doubt!
> *



WEST GOOD MY LOC MAN WISH WE COULD HAVE CHILL LONGER LOC NEXT TIME


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2009, 06:29 PM~12656451
> *HAHA I WALKED INTO THE SUPA NATURAL CAMP AT THE PICNIC ASKED FOR SCOTTY I THOUGHT THEY WAS GONNA FUCC ME UP :angry: THEY WAS LIKE NAAAAAAW HE NOT HERE??????? y?????????? :uh:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 05:54 PM~12656171
> * I do all the PTA shit , choir practice , Karate , parades, you name it. wife works I stay at home with a allowance..
> *


bawhaha you do karate.couldnt imagine you trying to lift your leg up.that would be a sight to see


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:59 PM~12655640
> *:0
> 
> I'm white remember I have access to all things unlike your black ass!!!!! :biggrin:
> Hell ya. Like them German chics. All the preaching that fool does about having a clean ride and his pitts look like a bears nut sac!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Jan 9 2009, 07:04 PM~12656718-->
> 
> 
> 
> bawhaha you do karate.couldnt imagine you trying to lift your leg up.that would be a sight to see
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest does. I just play for our church..
> I'm trying to make that a new years resolution , is to up the cardio. Wendells making a plan for me..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 07:04 PM~12656722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

ME & DIRT











PARAMOUNT HIGH U FUCCERZ


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2009, 07:18 PM~12656849
> *ME & DIRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARAMOUNT HIGH U FUCCERZ
> *


 man....u might as well go on and cut that shit all off baldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 11:04 PM~12657277
> *man....u might as well go on and cut that shit all off baldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ONLY IF U CALL JENNY CRAIG WITH UR BIG ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 04:54 PM~12656171
> *yes . and ya six flags 2001..
> :biggrin:
> 
> I'm a passive person on the real. My wife does not like the house thing . And I love kids and very anal about my cloths , food , and Home. When I got suspended it was hella cheaper for her to stay and work. then for me to spend my whole shitty pay check on day care and shit. we got 5.. 2 are adopted by me.. There dad is not that far but won't do shit. never will.. I do all the PTA shit , choir practice , Karate , parades, you name it. wife works I stay at home with a allowance..
> *


OH I SE HOMIE DO YA THANG... IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 07:04 PM~12657277
> *man....u might as well go on and cut that shit all off baldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 OL'E CREOLE ASS NINJA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2009, 07:04 PM~12656722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

NOW HERE IS SUM PICS OF CF'S 64 FOR ALL U HATERZ MAN THIS SHIT IS CLEAN NICE SMOOTH AND GONNA B THE SHIT WHEN ITS DONE THIS IS PURE PROGRESS WHAT REAL RIDERS HAVE IN THERE SOUL THE EFORT TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING LOCO ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TILL ITS A FINISHED CAR


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 9 2009, 09:04 PM~12656718
> *bawhaha you do karate.couldnt imagine you trying to lift your leg up.that would be a sight to see
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD HOMIEZ? 187PURE, TONE LOCO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 11:58 AM~12661751
> *WEST GOOD HOMIEZ? 187PURE, TONE LOCO
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 11:10 AM~12661467
> *NOW HERE IS SUM PICS OF CF'S 64 FOR ALL U HATERZ MAN THIS SHIT IS CLEAN NICE SMOOTH AND GONNA B THE SHIT WHEN ITS DONE THIS IS PURE PROGRESS WHAT REAL RIDERS HAVE IN THERE SOUL THE EFORT TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING LOCO ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TILL ITS A FINISHED CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 01:03 PM~12661779
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE
> *



AW SHIT JUST POSTING PIC & VIDS FROM MY TRIP BACC HOME FOR NEW YRS..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Snow my cousin called me up said some funny ass ***** was looking for me like he was the I.R.S.!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 10 2009, 12:59 PM~12662108
> *Snow my cousin called me up said some funny ass ***** was looking for me like he was the I.R.S.!!!!
> *


***** YOU ALWAYS HIDING IN THE SUBURBS


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 09:58 AM~12661751
> *WEST GOOD HOMIEZ? 187PURE, TONE LOCO
> *


not to much getting ready for some snow and ice.them pics are  looks like a good time


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Trudawg had his Wlt Chamberlin medallion on!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 10:44 AM~12662379
> ****** YOU ALWAYS HIDING IN THE SUBURBS
> *


***** you always hiding with myway!! ol' baseheaed bastard!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 10 2009, 01:59 PM~12662108
> *Snow my cousin called me up said some funny ass ***** was looking for me like he was the I.R.S.!!!!
> *



yeah cuz i was gonna TAX THAT AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :guns: :buttkick: 


THEY WAS LIKE THEY DIDNT KNOW U LIKE I SAID THE WRONG WORD???????? :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 10 2009, 02:54 PM~12662445
> *not to much getting ready for some snow and ice.them pics are  looks like a good time
> *



WOW COLD SHIT THEN? IT MIGHT SNOW OUT HERE THIS YR? YEAH BRO I HAD A HELLA TIME BACC N THE HOME FRONT WISH I HAD MORE TIME BUT HAY ILL B BACC N THE SUMMER FO SHO....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 09:10 AM~12661467
> *NOW HERE IS SUM PICS OF CF'S 64 FOR ALL U HATERZ MAN THIS SHIT IS CLEAN NICE SMOOTH AND GONNA B THE SHIT WHEN ITS DONE THIS IS PURE PROGRESS WHAT REAL RIDERS HAVE IN THERE SOUL THE EFORT TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING LOCO ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TILL ITS A FINISHED CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aw man, good look'n Snow!...them pics came out better than I thought. lookin at them gives me motivation, their aint that many pic of my car to begin with. much love and respect homie....


----------



## cripn8ez

FO SHO LOCO


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2009, 07:17 PM~12656834
> *My oldest does. I just play for our church..
> I'm trying to make that a new years resolution , is to up the cardio. Wendells making a plan for me..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


now if you would have said sumo wrestling we would have believe you but then again there have been alot of earthquakes lately


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'm heaed to LA! In Riverside now. Anything crackin this weekend??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2009, 03:22 PM~12663626
> *I'm heaed to LA! In Riverside now. Anything crackin this weekend??
> *












:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2009, 03:22 PM~12663626
> *I'm heaed to LA! In Riverside now. Anything crackin this weekend??
> *


u out there get'n some booty huh? lol...I'm stucc at work through the weekend end. hit up western and slauson at the home depot or manchester and broadway on sunday...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 06:38 PM~12663692
> *u out there get'n some booty huh? lol...I'm stucc at work through the weekend end. hit up western and slauson at the home depot or manchester and broadway on sunday...
> *


 :angry: MAN FUCC IT IM ON MY WAY TO TRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 10 2009, 03:38 PM~12663692-->
> 
> 
> 
> u out there get'n some booty huh? lol...I'm stucc at work through the weekend end. hit up western and slauson at the home depot or manchester and broadway on sunday...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 03:57 PM~12663798
> *:angry: MAN  FUCC IT IM ON MY WAY TO TRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA
> *












:0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 04:21 PM~12663960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


ah, man. they did my boy all wrong.... :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 10 2009, 06:24 PM~12663980
> *ah, man. they did my boy all wrong....  :uh:
> *


WHO?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 10 2009, 04:24 PM~12663980
> *ah, man. they did my boy all wrong....  :uh:
> *



YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THAT FUNGUS IS NOT THAT INTELLIGENT TO MAKE THEM CHOPS SO DON'T TRIP. HE'S HAVING SOMEBODY ELSE DO THEM FOR HIM :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 10 2009, 04:31 PM~12664028
> *YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THAT FUNGUS IS NOT THAT INTELLIGENT TO MAKE THEM CHOPS SO DON'T TRIP. HE'S HAVING SOMEBODY ELSE DO THEM FOR HIM :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 04:21 PM~12663960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 04:34 PM~12664045
> *fail check the IP dumbass.. IMGJpeg
> *



BITCH PLEASE!!!!!!! DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TO OWN YOU AGAIN??? THE IP HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MAKING THE DAMN JPEG YOU RETARTED WHALE!!!!

ANYBODY CAN POST THAT UP ON PHOTOBUCKET, TINYPIC ETC!!!!

YOU REALLY FUCKED UP NOW SHOW HOW STUPID YOU REALLY ARE YOU FUCK WAD!!!

DON'T TRIP THEY GONNA FUCK YOU UP REAL SOON SO MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVEN GO TO ANY FUCKEN SHOWS BECAUSE IF THEY CATCH YOU YOUR GONNA BE REAL SORRY!!! AND THAT YOU RETARDED FUCKEN WHALE IS 


*REAL TALK!!!!!!!!*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 04:34 PM~12664045
> *:0
> *



YOU STUPID FUCK, I GOT YOUR QUOTE BEFORE YOU EDITED IT!!! *OWNED *

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

HEY YO FUNGUS, YO MOUF IS WRITING CHECKS YOUR CRIPPLED ASS CAN'T CASH!!! YOU PISSED OFF ALOT OF MUFUCKA'S SO IF I WAS YOU I WOULD START APOLOGIZING TO ALOT OF *****'S ON HERE BECAUSE YOUR GONNA GET DEALT WITH!! OH YEAH, DON'T THINK YOUR HOMIE'S ARE GONNA BACK YOU UP BECAUSE FROM WHAT I HEARD THERE NOT


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S SNOWING :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 07:44 PM~12664124
> *IT'S SNOWING :angry:
> *



IM OVER HERE ??????????????? :uh: LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 04:45 PM~12664131
> *IM OVER HERE ??????????????? :uh:  LOL
> *


And it's cold as hell!!!!! Got warm enough to do a little cruz then bam cold again. I'm trying to go up to Dana's shop this weekend. If I don't make it I will go down there to Lowrider nights..


----------



## Tyrone

Looking good, Angel!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 07:49 PM~12664160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Y DOES THAT WHITE LADIE LOOK LKE SHE ABOUT 65?????????? :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 06:45 PM~12664131
> *IM OVER HERE ??????????????? :uh:  LOL
> *


WONK-WONK :thumbsdown:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 07:51 PM~12664171
> *WONK-WONK :thumbsdown:
> *


ITS WHAMP WHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 06:49 PM~12664159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, Angel!
> *


YUP


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 12:10 PM~12661467
> *NOW HERE IS SUM PICS OF CF'S 64 FOR ALL U HATERZ MAN THIS SHIT IS CLEAN NICE SMOOTH AND GONNA B THE SHIT WHEN ITS DONE THIS IS PURE PROGRESS WHAT REAL RIDERS HAVE IN THERE SOUL THE EFORT TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING LOCO ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TILL ITS A FINISHED CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 04:50 PM~12664170
> *Y DOES THAT WHITE LADIE LOOK LKE SHE ABOUT 65?????????? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's tru's woman.... 

You going to ride this weekend to low rider nights.. You can come kick my crippled ass for LIL sake... :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 07:55 PM~12664197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's tru's woman....
> 
> You going to ride this weekend to low rider nights.. You can come kick my crippled ass for LIL sake... :uh:
> *




ILL B THERE BUT IN THE DAILY OR MY MUSTANG CUZZ CADI NOT RIGHT AND CRIPN8EZ IS N THE SHOP!!!!!!!!!

YEAH I SURE WANNA KICC UR FAT AZZ ALL OVER THE PLACE  HAHA JUST LEAVE THEM SAGGY ASS TITTS AT HOME I DONT WANNA GET HIT BY ONE OF THEM LOOSE THINGS HAHA LOL....


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I'M BORED AS FUCK. I'M BOUT TO BUMB RUSH MY BOY'S KIDS BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR SOME ICE CREAM AND CAKE :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 04:55 PM~12664197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's tru's woman....
> 
> You going to ride this weekend to low rider nights.. You can come kick my crippled ass for LIL sake... :uh:
> *


what is lowrider nights?

thanks for the props everyone. I'll do my best to finish this year.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 08:00 PM~12664231
> *MAN I'M BORED AS FUCK.  I'M BOUT TO BUMB RUSH MY BOY'S KIDS BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR SOME ICE CREAM AND CAKE :biggrin:
> *



GO BUILD A WS SNOWMAN :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 07:01 PM~12664237
> *GO BUILD A WS SNOWMAN  :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT JUST DO THAT IF IT GETS DEEP ENOUGH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Jan 10 2009, 04:59 PM~12664225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ILL B THERE BUT IN THE DAILY OR MY MUSTANG CUZZ CADI NOT RIGHT AND CRIPN8EZ IS N THE SHOP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YEAH I SURE WANNA KICC UR FAT AZZ ALL OVER THE PLACE   HAHA JUST LEAVE THEM SAGGY ASS TITTS AT HOME I DONT WANNA GET HIT BY ONE OF THEM LOOSE THINGS HAHA LOL....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 05:00 PM~12664231
> *MAN I'M BORED AS FUCK.  I'M BOUT TO BUMB RUSH MY BOY'S KIDS BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR SOME ICE CREAM AND CAKE :biggrin:
> *


***** you like 55 and have a lowrider and , gas is only a damn a buck fiddy!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 05:00 PM~12664231
> *MAN I'M BORED AS FUCK.  I'M BOUT TO BUMB RUSH MY BOY'S KIDS BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR SOME ICE CREAM AND CAKE :biggrin:
> *


go jaccoff....

My Webpage


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 07:02 PM~12664248
> *
> ***** you like 55 and have a lowrider and , gas is only a damn a buck fiddy!!!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T RIDE IN THE SNOW.. NO MORE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 07:02 PM~12664251
> *go jaccoff....
> 
> My Webpage
> *


NAW I'D RATHER PAY FOR SOME PUSSY.. MATTER FACT WE IN A RECESSION. THESE BITCHES OUT HERE SELLING PUSSY LIKE HOT CAKES DIRT CHEAP


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 08:00 PM~12664234
> *what is lowrider nights?
> 
> thanks for the props everyone. I'll do my best to finish this year.
> *



LOWRIDER NIGHTS IS A LIL CRUZIN THAT WE ALL GET TOGETHER OUT HERE AND CHILL SORT OF LIKE CRENSHAW ON SUNDAYS JUST NO POLICE PROBLEMS :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 08:06 PM~12664281
> *NAW I'D RATHER PAY FOR SOME PUSSY..  MATTER FACT WE IN A RECESSION.  THESE BITCHES OUT HERE SELLING PUSSY LIKE HOT CAKES DIRT CHEAP
> *




IM A LOW BUGET BALLER SEND THEM CHEAP HOES OVER HERE???????  


WILL THEY TAKE FOOD STAMPS AND I GET MY G.R CHECC SOON SO ILL B READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 10 2009, 05:06 PM~12664281-->
> 
> 
> 
> NAW I'D RATHER PAY FOR SOME PUSSY..  MATTER FACT WE IN A RECESSION.  THESE BITCHES OUT HERE SELLING PUSSY LIKE HOT CAKES DIRT CHEAP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well...there you go then....
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 05:07 PM~12664290
> *LOWRIDER NIGHTS IS A LIL CRUZIN THAT WE ALL GET TOGETHER OUT HERE AND CHILL SORT OF LIKE CRENSHAW ON SUNDAYS JUST NO POLICE PROBLEMS :biggrin:
> *


solid!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 05:04 PM~12664264
> *I DON'T RIDE IN THE SNOW..  NO MORE
> *


Oh shit you guys got snow now. Damn. It's trying to come down here. I hope not. :angry: 

Sat . Night you should be hugged up ( cause it's snowing) to a chicken head trying to get her to give you some head when your momz go to bed.. :0 Some ole HS shit right there. Or the pillow over the face and pads on the bed railz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 05:07 PM~12664290
> *LOWRIDER NIGHTS IS A LIL CRUZIN THAT WE ALL GET TOGETHER OUT HERE AND CHILL SORT OF LIKE CRENSHAW ON SUNDAYS JUST NO POLICE PROBLEMS :biggrin:
> *


Hooters . and It covers 3 states.. every 3rd weekend.. Me and Fred need to get down there ...It's only a nice 167 mile flat hwy drive... :biggrin: Pic up the rest of them LIL foolz on the way down. We would have at least 20 cars on a road trip if these cats would pull together to go see you guys.. Plus I wana kick some Knowledge to Gods Son..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 08:15 PM~12664339
> *Hooters . and It covers 3 states.. every 3rd weekend.. Me and Fred need to get down there ...It's only a nice 167 mile flat hwy drive... :biggrin: Pic up the rest of them LIL foolz on the way down.  We would have at least 20 cars on a road trip if these cats would pull together to go see you guys.. Plus I wana kick some Knowledge to Gods Son..
> *



HAHA GET HIM, YEAH GET FRED HAVENT SEEN HIM SINCE CINCO...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 05:17 PM~12664349
> *HAHA GET HIM, YEAH GET FRED HAVENT SEEN HIM SINCE CINCO...
> *


He has retired from HWY clowning. No hopping , 3 wheeling , or anything.. :angry: But Carlos and The rest them fool still stir up trouble at 65mph!!!!! back bumper and rooster tails down 40!!!!! :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 08:25 PM~12664409
> *He has retired from HWY clowning. No hopping , 3 wheeling , or anything.. :angry:  But Carlos and The rest them fool still stir up trouble at 65mph!!!!!  back bumper and rooster tails down 40!!!!!  :0
> *



I LIKE TO CLOWN ANYWHERE ANY SPEED I HAVE A GOOD SWITCH HAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 05:28 PM~12664424
> *I LIKE TO CLOWN ANYWHERE ANY SPEED I HAVE A GOOD SWITCH HAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What ? When your arthritis meds kick in!!! ...... :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 07:11 PM~12664319
> *Oh shit you guys got snow now. Damn. It's trying to come down here. I hope not.  :angry:
> 
> Sat . Night you should be hugged up ( cause it's snowing) to a chicken head trying to get her to give you some head when your momz go to bed..  :0  Some ole HS shit right there. Or the pillow over the face and pads on the bed railz!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NAW NO BOO LOVIN FOR ME JACK. ONCE I GET THAT NUT THEY OUT THE DOOR. THESE HOES AINT NUTHIN BUT PROBLEMS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 05:35 PM~12664467
> *NAW NO BOO LOVIN FOR ME JACK.  ONCE I GET THAT NUT THEY OUT THE DOOR.  THESE HOES AINT NUTHIN BUT PROBLEMS
> *


You only got to sneak her past momz , and all them knot heads!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF got T-Rex arms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

had me slumpin'.........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 56 2022, 05:49 PM~12664580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh:










:buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 07:56 PM~12664631
> *had me slumpin'.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE PARTNER


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2009, 04:44 PM~12664124
> *IT'S SNOWING :angry:
> *


every flake i see coming down i see dollars.ill be out there getting my hustle on


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 04:55 PM~12664197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's tru's woman....
> 
> 
> *


how are you going to sit there and try to bust on them chicks when you are married to the wilda beast baluga whale.do you really think you could get with one of them ladies honestly?i dont think so


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 10 2009, 06:31 PM~12664875
> *how are you going to sit there and try to bust on them chicks when you are married to the wilda beast baluga whale.do you really think you could get with one of them ladies honestly?i dont think so
> *


Like I told yo before. Just because you got a black chic pregnant don't make you cool!!!! Mind yourz.. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 10 2009, 06:25 PM~12664827
> *every flake i see coming down i see dollars.ill be out there getting my hustle on
> *





















You 187 ,Back bumper , and Scotty , :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Scotty you owe me lunch tomorrow! I'm in your hood! Woodland Hills right!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2009, 07:13 PM~12665150
> *Scotty you owe me lunch tomorrow! I'm in your hood! Woodland Hills right!!!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'll buy both u lunch if he shows up anywhere!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 07:17 PM~12665183
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'll buy both u lunch if he shows up anywhere!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



But since you lost your ATM card they don't take checks at the chicken shack do they.. :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 07:28 PM~12665273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But since you lost your ATM card they don't take checks at the chicken shack  do they.. :dunno:
> *


wtf are u talking about? i never lost my atm card. your starting to act real dumb again, we let u back...now your acting like u use to (pre-apology) a lil' more of of your retardness and on-ignore status you go again :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

What's the purpose of this topic again?  :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 10 2009, 07:33 PM~12665324-->
> 
> 
> 
> wtf are u talking about? i never lost my atm card. your starting to act real dumb again, we let u back...now your acting like u use to (pre-apology) a lil' more of of your retardness and on-ignore status you go again :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad I thought you where got.. ( robbed) ( not being funny) :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12665356
> *What's the purpose of this topic again?    :dunno:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12665356
> *What's the purpose of this topic again?    :dunno:
> *


i think we're bored, nobody is making prgress on their rider at the monet and no events are happening so we might as well argue and insult each other for old times sake. 

what would u like us to do? talk about the same people again?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Jan 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12665356-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of this topic again?    :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brotha's with rides.. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 07:47 PM~12665442
> *i think we're bored, nobody is making prgress on their rider at the monet and no events are happening so we might as well argue and insult each other for old times sake.
> 
> what would u like us to do? talk about the same people again?
> *


Yup.. The economy is slow , and most of us are working twice as hard for shit. Need a out-let . Plus sum can type and work in the garage at the same time.. LILz number one thread.. like a barber shop online..

Besides that's what black and Latino males do any ways. What makes us diff. We started the whole your mama jokes and clowning on the ****** with zip shoes and K-mart cloths.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 07:47 PM~12665442
> *i think we're bored, nobody is making prgress on their rider at the monet and no events are happening so we might as well argue and insult each other for old times sake.
> 
> what would u like us to do? talk about the same people again?
> *


You've made great progress on your car. Show us what you've accomplished.

I don't understand why you (or 'Trudawg') didn't take pictures of the action at the Majestics picnic or the action on Crenshaw afterwards. You're right there in the "Mecca" of lowriding and you don't post any pictures of what's taking place out there. I don't understand that.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 07:58 PM~12665526
> *You've made great progress on your car. Show us what you've accomplished.
> 
> I don't understand why you (or 'Trudawg') didn't take pictures of the action at the Majestics picnic or the action on Crenshaw afterwards. You're right there in the "Mecca" of lowriding and you don't post any pictures of what's taking place out there. I don't understand that.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Skim

> See the arch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> Thats the shit man. yall putting it down out there where people said its only big wheels and shit.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 07:58 PM~12665526
> *You've made great progress on your car. Show us what you've accomplished.
> 
> I don't understand why you (or 'Trudawg') didn't take pictures of the action at the Majestics picnic or the action on Crenshaw afterwards. You're right there in the "Mecca" of lowriding and you don't post any pictures of what's taking place out there. I don't understand that.
> *


I can't speak for trudawg...but i aint the type to be out there jockin' other ****** with a camera in my hand when i got my girl sittin' up in my toyota and the homies standin' by get't their grub and drink on! I'd look like a st8 weenie doing that. I'm out there to observe for right now and thats it until i can participate behind the steering wheel for the ride-a-thon!

i suggest you make preparations for next new years so you can come chill with us and hopefully by that time we can roll together in my car.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 07:55 PM~12665503
> *Brotha's with rides.. :cheesy:
> Yup.. The economy is slow , and most of us are working twice as hard for shit. Need a out-let . Plus sum can type and work in the garage at the same time..  LILz number one thread.. like a barber shop online..
> 
> Besides that's what black and Latino males do any ways. What makes us diff. We started the whole your mama jokes and clowning on the ****** with zip shoes and K-mart cloths..  :biggrin:
> *


talking about clownin on shoes, why does scotty in one of his pics got his shoes laced so fuckin' tight you can't even see the tongue anymore....str8 up nerd man!! :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 11:10 AM~12661467
> *NOW HERE IS SUM PICS OF CF'S 64 FOR ALL U HATERZ MAN THIS SHIT IS CLEAN NICE SMOOTH AND GONNA B THE SHIT WHEN ITS DONE THIS IS PURE PROGRESS WHAT REAL RIDERS HAVE IN THERE SOUL THE EFORT TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING LOCO ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TILL ITS A FINISHED CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*That's whaz up CF! I just used to sit bacc and read as people talk about you not having nuttin, but I already knew....youuuknowwwww :biggrin: Good look Shaw!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 10 2009, 08:41 PM~12665901
> *That's whaz up CF!  I just used to sit bacc and read as people talk about you not having nuttin, but I already knew....youuuknowwwww :biggrin:  Good look Shaw!
> *


thats haters for you....


it dont stop! thanks


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 10:46 PM~12665936
> *thats haters for you....
> it dont stop! thanks
> *


Are you rollin skirts?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 10 2009, 08:48 PM~12665946
> *Are you rollin skirts?
> *


Yeah, I was gonna put'em on for that day but I was rushing because I had to get that car to the park by a certain time for our meeting. The rear end is cut and shortened already. I got the skirts right here. Real Foxcraft skirts from the dealer in 1964, not the reproductions.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 09:10 AM~12661467
> *NOW HERE IS SUM PICS OF CF'S 64 FOR ALL U HATERZ MAN THIS SHIT IS CLEAN NICE SMOOTH AND GONNA B THE SHIT WHEN ITS DONE THIS IS PURE PROGRESS WHAT REAL RIDERS HAVE IN THERE SOUL THE EFORT TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING LOCO ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TILL ITS A FINISHED CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.......................Is it gonna be ready by the sumer?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 10:52 PM~12665986
> *Yeah, I was gonna put'em on for that day but I was rushing because I had to get that car to the park by a certain time for our meeting. The rear end is cut and shortened already. I got the skirts right here. Real Foxcraft skirts from the dealer in 1964, not the reproductions.
> *


*Hell yeah! I love skirts. I think I asked you that before though. But yeah, gots to know whenever I get me a 62 that bitch gonna have skirts :biggrin: *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 08:32 PM~12665830
> *I can't speak for trudawg...but i aint the type to be out there jockin' other ****** with a camera in my hand when i got my girl sittin' up in my toyota and the homies standin' by get't their grub and drink on! I'd look like a st8 weenie doing that. I'm out there to observe for right now and thats it until i can participate behind the steering wheel for the ride-a-thon!
> 
> i suggest you make preparations for next new years so you can come chill with us and hopefully by that time we can roll together in my car.
> *


Then how can this topic stay alive without pictures of what's goin on out there?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 07:58 PM~12665526
> *
> I don't understand why you (or 'Trudawg') didn't take pictures of the action at the Majestics picnic or the action on Crenshaw afterwards. You're right there in the "Mecca" of lowriding and you don't post any pictures of what's taking place out there. I don't understand that.
> *


Honestly my cam was broke, but didn't wanna look like a jappanese tourist snapping pics or the feds video taping. I wasn't flying colors so it woulda looked chumpish!
I will this weekend though if anything is crackin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Jan 10 2009, 08:57 PM~12666019-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.......................Is it gonna be ready by the sumer?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if by Summer. I still need about 8-10k to finish her.  New glass, moldings, bumpers, engine/trans, radiator and labor. We gonna ride together though right? or u gonna pull a scotty on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:05 PM~12666077
> *Hell yeah!  I love skirts.  I think I asked you that before though.  But yeah, gots to know whenever I get me a 62 that bitch gonna have skirts :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, gives the car a more stream-lined and layed look.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 09:05 PM~12666083
> *Then how can this topic stay alive without pictures of what's goin on out there?
> *


It's staying alive bro. Isn't that obvious? We'll post more pics in due time. Our riders are down, we're building and it's the middle of winter. I'll take pics later and post them. Enjoy it for what it is for now.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2009, 09:12 PM~12666139
> *Honestly my cam was broke, but didn't wanna look like a jappanese tourist snapping pics or the feds video taping. I wasn't flying colors so it woulda looked chumpish!
> I will this weekend though if anything is crackin
> *


it does kinda feel sorta weenieish, especially having the girls with us huh? lol


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 09:05 PM~12666083
> *Then how can this topic stay alive without pictures of what's goin on out there?
> *


Spring time. I know Us Eastsiders have Slam-session and Cinco hence no pics of nothing because fools be all secret and want to go tad-ow!!!!!!!!! After May is when then new pics will come.. :biggrin: 



I got a pic with Scotty in sandals chilling in his white pants some where. That fool dress like a old Californians!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 09:35 PM~12665850
> *talking about clownin on shoes, why does scotty in one of his pics got his shoes laced so fuckin' tight you can't even see the tongue anymore....str8 up nerd man!! :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

This nicca said 'Nerd' like Lamar on 'Revenge of the Nerds, yall remember that little gay ass ***** throwin that javelin lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG

LMMFAO at that ****** Lamar!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2009, 10:29 PM~12666283
> *LMMFAO at that ****** Lamar!!
> *









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 09:22 PM~12666222
> *:roflmao:
> 
> This nicca said 'Nerd' like Lamar on 'Revenge of the Nerds, yall remember that little gay ass ***** throwin that javelin lol.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2009, 09:33 PM~12666323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao:
> *


Oh shiz!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Trudawg look like he got Don King in a headlock and shit!!!! ol' Willis Reed ass *****!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

what about CF's picture of him with his lips looking so tight it looks he was sucking on all of the lemons he was supposed to be selling on his Tio's corner!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

womp womp...u too late Morgan, :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2009, 09:52 PM~12666515
> *womp womp...u too late Morgan, :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: 

That fool post up after it's calmed down.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 10 2009, 06:13 PM~12665150
> *Scotty you owe me lunch tomorrow! I'm in your hood! Woodland Hills right!!!!
> *


no fool


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF got T-rex arms!!!!!!!! ol' south of the border oompa-loompa ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2009, 09:10 AM~12661467
> *NOW HERE IS SUM PICS OF CF'S 64 FOR ALL U HATERZ MAN THIS SHIT IS CLEAN NICE SMOOTH AND GONNA B THE SHIT WHEN ITS DONE THIS IS PURE PROGRESS WHAT REAL RIDERS HAVE IN THERE SOUL THE EFORT TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KEEP DOING WHAT U DOING LOCO ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TILL ITS A FINISHED CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT GAS STATION IS DOWN THE STREET WERE IM AT :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2009, 06:18 PM~12656849
> *ME & DIRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARAMOUNT HIGH U FUCCERZ
> *


you look like Larry from the 3 stooges love child!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

I UNDERSTAND WHERE YALL COMING FROM ON THE PRIDE THANG WHEN IT COMES TO SNAPPIN FLICS. SOME ****** NUTZ ARE GRAZING THE SURFACE JUST BECAUSE THEY HAVE A LOW AND MIGHT TRY TO CLOWN. BUT TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH, IT'S HOW YOU APROACH THAT MAN. IF YOU COME UP ALL JOE, PEEP WHAT ICE CUBE SAYS ON HIS FIRST ALBUM BOUT ****** LIKE THAT.. IF YOU COME UP JUST SNAPPIN SHIT WITHOUT PERMISSION, YOU BOUND TO GET CHECKED.. BUT IF YOU APROACH THAT MAN LIKE A MAN THEN IT DOES'NT LOOK SO BAD. ALSO, IF YOU AT A PICNIC OR CAR SHOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU THINK YOU SHOULD BE DOING? I SNAP SHIT ALL THE TIME AT A SHOW. THAT'S WHAT YOU SHOULD BE DOING. AND IF YOU SOME WHERE IN THE STREETS WHERE THERE'S A HOP BATTLE GOING DOWN, THEN ***** GET YOUR SNAP ON.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

True, another reason I dont like taking pics is the hassle of it. Fijiting around with a camera, trying to get the best shot and angle, adjusting the lens, etc, It's kinda annoying unless thats your kinda think. Some guys like taking pictures, I dont. Takes away from the joy of kicking it and enjoying my day.

But when my ride's done and I'm out there, I think I'll feel different.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

it's gonna be 82 degress out here today...I'm going to sleep just got home.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2009, 09:37 AM~12668631
> *True, another reason I dont like taking pics is the hassle of it. Fijiting around with a camera, trying to get the best shot and angle, adjusting the lens, etc, It's kinda annoying unless thats your kinda think. Some guys like taking pictures, I dont. Takes away from the joy of kicking it and enjoying my day.
> 
> But when my ride's done and I'm out there, I think I'll feel different.
> *


YEAH I FEEL YOU. I PROBLY WOULD FEEL THE SAME WAY IF I WAS'NT ACTIVE OUT THERE. IT'S LIKE ATLEAST YOU GOT SOME SHIT TOO, THAT WAY YOU WON'T LOOK SO BAD. BUT IF YOU DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO PRESENT YOURSELF, YOU KINDA LOOK LIKE THE PAPARAZI


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2009, 09:52 AM~12668668
> *it's gonna be 82 degress out here today...I'm going to sleep just got home.
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## 187PURE

TONE CALL ME HOMIE. I GOT A NEW CELL AND DON'T HAVE YOUR NUMBER


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 10 2009, 07:10 PM~12665135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You 187 ,Back bumper , and Scotty ,  :dunno:
> *


its called work you should try it sometime fundi.its not that hard to do  then you can make some money then you wouldnt have to daydream about buying stuff for your roadmaster


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 11 2009, 07:37 AM~12668631-->
> 
> 
> 
> True, another reason I dont like taking pics is the hassle of it. Fijiting around with a camera, trying to get the best shot and angle, adjusting the lens, etc, It's kinda annoying unless thats your kinda think. Some guys like taking pictures, I dont. Takes away from the joy of kicking it and enjoying my day.
> 
> But when my ride's done and I'm out there, I think I'll feel different.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup by the time you have wiped the car down set-up display , tires , rims , tent , and put everything away you just want to chill..:yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 11 2009, 07:52 AM~12668668
> *it's gonna be 82 degress out here today...I'm going to sleep just got home.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: 65 and cold winds like yesterday. clear but cold....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 08:03 AM~12668693
> *TONE CALL ME HOMIE.  I GOT A NEW CELL AND DON'T HAVE YOUR NUMBER
> *


 I hope you upgraded fool. that flip out was a little old. I have not seen one of those since 94. I bet that phone was analog.... :0 Make sure you get a camera one. So you don't have to look for your cord for a year or two!!!!!


Of to church. will pray for you'll...... Scotty needs the Lord to work him over!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2009, 07:52 AM~12668668
> *it's gonna be 82 degress out here today...I'm going to sleep just got home.
> *


it must be nice.187 and me are going ice scating outside today


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 11 2009, 08:10 AM~12668709
> *its called work you should try it sometime fundi.its not that hard to do  then you can make some money then you wouldnt have to daydream about buying stuff for your roadmaster
> *



I don't day- dream at all... Just choose to take my time.. And have found other things to have to spend on.. My life and money is not based on a car.. It should be a hobby not a burden on your Famly...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 11 2009, 08:13 AM~12668717
> *it must be nice.187 and me are going ice scating outside today
> *





















:0 

whose the base.. :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 11 2009, 10:15 AM~12668722
> *I don't day- dream at all...  Just choose to take my time.. And have found other things to have to spend on.. My life and money is not based on a car..  It should be a hobby not a burden on your Famly...
> *


THIS IS NOT A FAMILY TOPIC ASSHOLE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 11 2009, 08:15 AM~12668722
> *I don't day- dream at all...  Just choose to take my time.. And have found other things to have to spend on.. My life and money is not based on a car..  It should be a hobby not a burden on your Famly...
> *


the last time i checked this is a lowrider site where real ridaz put in work not myfamily.com


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 11 2009, 08:52 AM~12668857
> *the last time i checked this is a lowrider site where real ridaz put in work not myfamily.com
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## Skim

Fundi, 65 even with the wind aint cold. Shit try being in that 17 degree shit with the wind blowing and u will be wishin it was 65.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2009, 11:36 AM~12669041
> *Fundi, 65 even with the wind aint cold. Shit try being in that 17 degree shit with the wind blowing and u will be wishin it was 65.
> *


I RIDE IN 65 WITH THE ROOF PEELED BACK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 11 2009, 07:11 AM~12668712
> *Yup by the time you have wiped the car down set-up display , tires , rims , tent , and put everything away you just want to chill..:yessad:
> :angry: 65 and cold winds like yesterday. clear but cold....
> I hope you upgraded fool. that flip out was a little old. I have not seen one of those since 94. I bet that phone was analog.... :0  Make sure you get a camera one. So you don't have to look for your cord for a year or two!!!!!
> Of to church. will pray for you'll...... Scotty needs the Lord to work him over!!!!
> *


you need the Lord to work those titties and Clairol perm over!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where you at Ryan? stop by and watch the games the grill is hot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

^^^^^^^
DON'T DO IT DAWG. HE FRONTIN


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lol, I'm on Wilshire and Crenshaw! How do I get out to MR.Rogers Neighborhood??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 08:57 AM~12669144
> *^^^^^^^
> DON'T DO IT DAWG.  HE FRONTIN
> *


***** go put your pipe away and hide from the police so they don't get you on violating your bitch's restraining order on your sorry ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 11 2009, 12:02 PM~12669175
> *Lol, I'm on Wilshire and Crenshaw! How do I get out to MR.Rogers Neighborhood??
> *


JUST ASK SCOTTY. HE LIVES THERE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 11 2009, 09:02 AM~12669175
> *Lol, I'm on Wilshire and Crenshaw! How do I get out to MR.Rogers Neighborhood??
> *


get on the 5 south for about 75 miles and then call me


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 11 2009, 12:03 PM~12669179
> ****** go put your pipe away and hide from the police so they don't get you on violating your bitch's restraining order on your sorry ass!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: SHE KNOW WHAT'S UP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 10:21 AM~12642912
> *CF getting ready to eat sopas!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












CF, don't be discouraged,
Your uneducation ain't so hard to understand.
CF, if you try now,
I know that you can get a job in a mariachi band.

Because there's a land scaper in everyone
And a new day of gardening has begun
You can get 50/50 custody if you try.

And I know, things will be better
Oh yes they will for CF and the Man
Yes they will for CF and the Man.


----------



## CHUCC

Lookin Good CF!!!! :thumbsup: Cant wait to see it on the Shaw


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's 187? hopefully at the clinic


----------



## TRUDAWG

That ****** Scotty live in Palm Dale!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 11 2009, 09:37 AM~12669457
> *That ****** Scotty live in Palm Dale!
> *


dumb ass ***** palmdale ain't off the 5!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 11 2009, 08:19 AM~12668743-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A FAMILY TOPIC ASSHOLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: I thought it was. Being called Black lowrider topic!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 11 2009, 08:52 AM~12668857
> *the last time i checked this is a lowrider site where real ridaz put in work not myfamily.com
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow.... did you think of that your self. Or did steal it from US!!!! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 11 2009, 09:36 AM~12669041
> *Fundi, 65 even with the wind aint cold. Shit try being in that 17 degree shit with the wind blowing and u will be wishin it was 65.
> *


Ive only been here 15yrs below the mason dixon line. My parents still have the snow blower from MI , and WI... I use to have to shovel the driveway out every morning so dad can get to the base and got to love snow drifts on the way to school.... :biggrin: Frankfurt and Italy where fun too..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi you want those gates or not??? Tell Kathy Bates to break bread!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 11 2009, 12:49 PM~12670207
> *Fundi you want those gates or not???  Tell Kathy Bates to break bread!!!!!!!
> *



I waiting on return... Fool. Let them cut me a check.. I'm pulling the daddy.com card ... 

Not all of us are ballers like you.. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 11 2009, 08:19 AM~12668743-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A FAMILY TOPIC ASSHOLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:57 AM~12669144
> *^^^^^^^
> DON'T DO IT DAWG.  HE FRONTIN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ccarriii_@Jan 11 2009, 10:32 AM~12669405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin Good CF!!!!  :thumbsup: Cant wait to see it on the Shaw
> *


thank you!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 11 2009, 12:36 PM~12669447
> *where's 187?  hopefully at the clinic
> *


I WAS OUT GROCERY SHOPPING WITH MOM DUKES BONE HEAD. HOW DID THOSE COOKIES TURN OUT THE OTHER NIGHT?


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 8 2009, 04:46 PM~12645371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

that yellow 64 is gonna look awsome


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jan 11 2009, 04:25 PM~12670920
> *:0  :0
> 
> that yellow 64 is gonna look awsome
> *


AINT NOBODY DOING IT LIKE CF RIGHT NOW. HATERS GO POOF!


----------



## 187PURE

AY, I'M LATE TO THIS. WHAT'S CRACKIN WITH THAT BART POLICE SHOOTING??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dylante63+Jan 11 2009, 02:25 PM~12670920-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> that yellow 64 is gonna look awsome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 02:31 PM~12670967
> *AINT NOBODY DOING IT LIKE CF RIGHT NOW.  HATERS GO POOF!
> *


THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## God's Son2

HEY SCOTTY AND ANGEL I WANT TO SEE BOTH OF YOU IN JERE WHEN I WATCH THEM ON TV. ANGELS MIGHT ALREADY BE THERE THOUGH...
http://www.faithdome.org/


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 7 2009, 08:42 AM~12631225
> *well we can talk about it or do something about it
> I think we should email a Letter to the editor. I looked on the site but his email wasn't listed
> *


Just did it! Here's his (Joe Ray's) email address; [email protected].


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 08:06 PM~12672435
> *Just did it! Here's his (Joe Ray's) email address; [email protected].
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 01:11 PM~12670818
> *I WAS OUT GROCERY SHOPPING WITH MOM DUKES BONE HEAD.  HOW DID THOSE COOKIES TURN OUT THE OTHER NIGHT?
> *


not as good as that 20 piece you had "Pookie"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 06:06 PM~12672435
> *Just did it! Here's his (Joe Ray's) email address; [email protected].
> *


copy and past here what u wrote him dummy :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2009, 06:19 PM~12672544
> *copy and past here what u wrote him dummy :uh:
> *


Mr. Joe Ray,

My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful. 

I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard. 

Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding? 

Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.

Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.

Thank you. And may God bless you.

Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I believe he'll get back to you. He's in his office and checks his emails everyday.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 06:28 PM~12672629
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> 
> I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard.
> 
> Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding?
> 
> Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.
> 
> Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.
> 
> Thank you. And may God bless you.
> 
> Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.
> *


very well done ty


----------



## 187PURE

GOOD WORK TYRONE


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 11 2009, 07:07 PM~12673027
> *very well done ty
> *


Thanks,'Tone Loco'. Didn't want to continue "bitching" (as some say), so I emailed him.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 07:10 PM~12673060
> *GOOD WORK TYRONE
> *


Thanks, '187'.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 07:10 PM~12673069
> *Thanks,'Tone Loco'. Didn't want to continue "bitching" (as some say), so I emailed him.
> *


the only thing i would have done different is have a bunch of us sighn it.that way he knows people want to see some history


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 08:28 PM~12672629
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> 
> I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard.
> 
> Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding?
> 
> Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.
> 
> Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.
> 
> Thank you. And may God bless you.
> 
> Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.
> TONE LOCO
> GOD'S SON2
> *


HE DONT THINK HE MEANT ANY HARM, BUT SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO SPEAK UP IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOMETHING... VOICING YOUR OPINIONS........


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 11 2009, 07:22 PM~12673206
> *the only thing i would have done different is have a bunch of us sighn it.that way he knows people want to see some history
> *


Well, 'Tone Loco', that's why I posted his email address. Therefore, you guys can follow my lead.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 11 2009, 07:22 PM~12673215
> *HE DONT THINK HE MEANT ANY HARM, BUT SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO SPEAK UP IF YOU WANT TO SEE SOMETHING... VOICING YOUR OPINIONS........
> *


That's right! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 06:28 PM~12672629
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> 
> I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard.
> 
> Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding?
> 
> Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.
> 
> Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.
> 
> Thank you. And may God bless you.
> 
> Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:thumbsup: 

Make sure you keep us up to date.. You reached out let's see if he'll do the same..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 11 2009, 07:30 PM~12673304
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Make sure you keep us up to date.. You reached out let's see if he'll do the same..
> *


Thanks. If I get a reply from him, I'll post it. May be surprised with this email being printed in the magazine. Who knows? :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 07:32 PM~12673333
> *Thanks. If I get a reply from him, I'll post it. May be surprised with this email being printed in the magazine. Who knows?  :dunno:
> *


Ya . Peeps change all the time.. You should try the old fashion way to... A letter to the editor..


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

That's some real shit Ty! I will follow your lead as well!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2009, 07:00 AM~12668578
> *I UNDERSTAND WHERE YALL COMING FROM ON THE PRIDE THANG WHEN IT COMES TO SNAPPIN FLICS.  SOME ****** NUTZ ARE GRAZING THE SURFACE JUST BECAUSE THEY HAVE A LOW AND MIGHT TRY TO CLOWN.  BUT TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH, IT'S HOW YOU APROACH THAT MAN.  IF YOU COME UP ALL JOE, PEEP WHAT ICE CUBE SAYS ON HIS FIRST ALBUM BOUT ****** LIKE THAT..  IF YOU COME UP JUST SNAPPIN SHIT WITHOUT PERMISSION, YOU BOUND TO GET CHECKED..  BUT IF YOU APROACH THAT MAN LIKE A MAN THEN IT DOES'NT LOOK SO BAD.  ALSO, IF YOU AT A PICNIC OR CAR SHOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU THINK YOU SHOULD BE DOING?  I SNAP SHIT ALL THE TIME AT A SHOW.  THAT'S WHAT YOU SHOULD BE DOING.  AND IF YOU SOME WHERE IN THE STREETS WHERE THERE'S A HOP BATTLE GOING DOWN, THEN ***** GET YOUR SNAP ON.
> *



Yeah I feel you bout the pics..Thing is on New Year's I charged my camera, brought along an extra battery and was ready to get down..planning to take a gang of fliccs! 

Maaan I got to the picnic, started settin my spot..chopped it up with the homies..started to sip on the Remy and that was that!! 

I was feeling so good I forgot all about a damn camera!! :biggrin: 

I figured it out though..either I cant sip on nuttin, or I need a designated picture
taker... :uh:


----------



## DKM ATX

I love this topic; I have been Lowriding here in Texas for 15 years and Clubs Like 

Super Naturals
Individuals
Mafia life
Majestics
Soul to Soul

Inspired me back then and still to this day


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 06:28 PM~12672629
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> 
> I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard.
> 
> Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding?
> 
> Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.
> 
> Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.
> 
> Thank you. And may God bless you.
> 
> Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.
> *



Way too go Ty!...I got mad props cuz U didn't just complain about it and not do anything...You complained about it then followed thru..!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

Whut up Tru?? Whut up CF?? Whut up Snow?? 

Maaan when we all gonna dip?? U too Scotty!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2009, 07:18 PM~12656849
> *ME & DIRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARAMOUNT HIGH U FUCCERZ
> *



Hahaha....Damn now LIL know what I look like...

Cant do no Dooolo's! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 11 2009, 08:29 PM~12674021
> *I love this topic; I have been Lowriding here in Texas for 15 years and Clubs Like
> 
> Super Naturals
> Individuals
> Mafia life
> Majestics
> Soul to Soul
> 
> Inspired me back then and still to this day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice car homie....Welcome to the topic!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 08:28 PM~12672629
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> 
> I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard.
> 
> Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding?
> 
> Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.
> 
> Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.
> 
> Thank you. And may God bless you.
> 
> Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.
> *


*"I Think you betta calllllll Tyroneeeeeeee!..............................Calllllllllll'em"* :biggrin: For real though, right on Ty. You couldn't have came any better than that G


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12674021
> *I love this topic; I have been Lowriding here in Texas for 15 years and Clubs Like
> 
> Super Naturals
> Individuals
> Mafia life
> Majestics
> Soul to Soul
> 
> Inspired me back then and still to this day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Like Dirt said welcome to the G'd up topic  . Nice ass Lac by the way  *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 11 2009, 08:20 PM~12673891
> *That's some real shit Ty! I will follow your lead as well!!!
> *


Thanks, 'Tru'!


----------



## Tyrone

Very clean Cadillac, 'DKM ATX'! Would look even better with the "brains blown". What's the name of the color?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:16 PM~12674842
> *"I Think you betta calllllll Tyroneeeeeeee!..............................Calllllllllll'em"  :biggrin: For real though, right on Ty.  You couldn't have came any better than that G
> *


Thanks, 'E'. I appreciate the kind words. Didn't want to come at him (Joe Ray) with arrogance or an attitude. Figured I'd be taken more seriously coming at him this way.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 11:28 PM~12675072
> *Thanks, 'E'. I appreciate the kind words. Didn't want to come at him (Joe Ray) with arrogance or an attitude. Figured I'd be taken more seriously coming at him this way.
> *


*I understand fully  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 11 2009, 08:28 PM~12674015
> *Yeah I feel you bout the pics..Thing is on New Year's I charged my camera, brought along an extra battery and was ready to get down..planning to take a gang of fliccs!
> 
> Maaan I got to the picnic, started settin my spot..chopped it up with the homies..started to sip on the Remy and that was that!!
> 
> I was feeling so good I forgot all about a damn camera!! :biggrin:
> 
> I figured it out though..either I cant sip on nuttin, or I need a designated picture
> taker... :uh:
> *



thats messed up how u forgat the bottle in the 61 right when we needed it most! :buttkick:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2009, 10:39 PM~12676144
> *thats messed up how u forgat the bottle in the 61 right when we needed it most! :buttkick:
> *



fo' real..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 11 2009, 11:37 AM~12669457
> *That ****** Scotty live in Palm Dale!
> *


I used to live in Palmdale for a minute :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 07:28 PM~12672629
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> 
> I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard.
> 
> Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding?
> 
> Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.
> 
> Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.
> 
> Thank you. And may God bless you.
> 
> Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.
> *


well said. Glad you did that because if fundi did it :biggrin: , there would be spelling errors all over that bitch


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2009, 01:50 AM~12676824
> *well said. Glad you did that because if fundi did it :biggrin: , there would be spelling errors all over that bitch
> *


BLAST


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 11 2009, 10:28 PM~12674015
> *Yeah I feel you bout the pics..Thing is on New Year's I charged my camera, brought along an extra battery and was ready to get down..planning to take a gang of fliccs!
> 
> Maaan I got to the picnic, started settin my spot..chopped it up with the homies..started to sip on the Remy and that was that!!
> 
> I was feeling so good I forgot all about a damn camera!! :biggrin:
> 
> I figured it out though..either I cant sip on nuttin, or I need a designated picture
> taker... :uh:
> *


YEAH I HAD ONE AT THE ENGLISHTOWN, NJ CARSHOW. I WAS PERVED OFF GANGSTA GUMBO :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 12 2009, 06:23 AM~12677793
> *YEAH I HAD ONE AT THE ENGLISHTOWN, NJ CARSHOW.  I WAS PERVED OFF GANGSTA GUMBO :biggrin:
> *


****** when aint you Perved??????


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 11 2009, 09:45 PM~12674283
> *Nice car homie....Welcome to the topic!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2009, 10:26 PM~12675042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean Cadillac, 'DKM ATX'! Would look even better with the "brains blown". What's the name of the color?
> *


Thanks, I sold this lac and I’m currently working on another one; but the color on this one is (Candy Spanish Gold).


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2009, 11:50 PM~12676824
> *well said. Glad you did that because if fundi did it :biggrin: , there would be spelling errors all over that bitch
> *


Thanks, 'Skim'.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 12 2009, 08:48 AM~12678093
> *Thanks, I sold this lac and I’m currently working on another one; but the color on this one is (Candy Spanish Gold).
> *


That the one that homeboy from Uce out in Indiana bought? I remember that car. He did put a 44" and fleetwood side winows in it. I remember he said he bought it from Austin, Tx I think


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2009, 09:30 AM~12678365
> *That the one that homeboy from Uce out in Indiana bought? I remember that car. He did put a 44" and fleetwood side winows in it. I remember he said he bought it from Austin, Tx I think
> *


Skim you are correct!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey CF your 64 is looking real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

clean CAddy DKM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2009, 11:50 PM~12676824
> *well said. Glad you did that because if fundi did it :biggrin: , there would be spelling errors all over that bitch
> *


 :biggrin: 

Hey I got better since FTW days. and Fighting with those red necks....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 18 2008, 07:49 PM~10683468
> *HOLY SHIT!!!! OUT OF NO WHERE IT'S FUNDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 16 2008, 04:15 PM~10673135
> *ROSANNE FUNDI BARR!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 11 2009, 09:32 AM~12669405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin Good CF!!!!  :thumbsup: Cant wait to see it on the Shaw
> *


looks like yellow primer!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

3 finger CF loves the bbq!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 12 2009, 10:44 AM~12679205
> *3 finger CF loves the bbq!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing wrong with a club member enjoying the food.. :biggrin: Is that fool short?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 12 2009, 10:34 AM~12679132
> *looks like yellow primer!!!!!!!
> *


Look like you still not doing anything but driving around in your Nisson... :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 12 2009, 10:48 AM~12679231
> * Is that fool short?
> *


it's just the camera angle.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 12 2009, 09:44 AM~12679205
> *3 finger CF loves the bbq!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn he's ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like the landscaper son of Boss Hog!!!!!!!! and Fundi you still rollin' the grandma hand me down roadmaster!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jan 12 2009, 10:59 AM~12679353-->
> 
> 
> 
> it's just the camera angle.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he looks Kind of tough with them sleaves and finger tats!!!!! :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 12 2009, 11:04 AM~12679394
> *damn he's ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  looks like the landscaper son of Boss Hog!!!!!!!!  and Fundi you still rollin' the grandma hand me down roadmaster!!!!!!!
> *


Yes.. Your point. :uh: You alwasy judging men. I wonder about you sometimes!!! You shure yo don't live in Sunny San Fransico. Out there in the bath house area? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 12 2009, 10:10 AM~12679456
> *he looks Kind of tough with them sleaves and finger tats!!!!! :0
> 
> Yes.. Your point.  :uh: You alwasy judging men. I wonder about you sometimes!!! You shure yo don't live in Sunny San Fransico. Out there in the bath house area? :0
> *


weak....................


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 12 2009, 11:56 AM~12680329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


most of those cars are.........................


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 12 2009, 04:34 PM~12681075
> *most of those cars are.........................
> *


..................NOT YOURS :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 12 2009, 01:10 PM~12679456
> *Yes.. Your point.  :uh: You alwasy judging men. I wonder about you sometimes!!! You shure yo don't live in Sunny San Fransico. Out there in the bath house area? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

CF LOOKS LIKE BARNEY RUBBLE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 12 2009, 01:34 PM~12681075
> *most of those cars are.........................
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 12 2009, 02:47 PM~12681174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ..................NOT YOURS :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 12 2009, 02:49 PM~12681191
> *CF LOOKS LIKE BARNEY RUBBLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Bitch ass Scotty...untill u come real with it (with a rider) stop using this topic for your bullshit!!!!!!! read and comprehend trudawg's signature ho!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why are you here?? you're not Black, Leva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 12 2009, 02:47 PM~12681174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ..................NOT YOURS :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not know. Wendell builds most Lows in Cali!!!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 12 2009, 03:07 PM~12681336
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Bitch ass Scotty...untill u come real with it (with a rider) stop using this topic for your bullshit!!!!!!! read and comprehend trudawg's signature ho!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ask him to read...:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 12 2009, 03:51 PM~12681749
> *why are you here??  you're not Black, Leva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 And your Uppity arse is just barley!!!!! :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 12 2009, 12:44 PM~12679205
> *3 finger CF loves the bbq!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CF got that fat boy grin on...he look hellllla happy to be flippin that BBQ :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Tyrone

And he can eat too! Seen this cat in action! Guard your plates! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. Qwik Deville

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 12 2009, 12:56 PM~12680329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 09:53 PM~12686897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he can eat too! Seen this cat in action! Guard your plates!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was get'n my $42.00 worth that night!! But yeah man, Imma have to lose some weight, I aint got no neck!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Tyrone, Snow , something new is on the horizon!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 12 2009, 11:51 PM~12688479
> *Tyrone, Snow , something new is on the horizon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 

Did Scott Bradford help you with those lines? you know he's been in the game like 20yrz.... A real Lowrider Og from around your way....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Lindsey don't you have pigs to slop? CF if you need help with your custody problem ler me know. I won't charge you just mow my lawn for a month and have your tia clean my house!!! deal?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:46 AM~12690178
> *Lindsey don't you have pigs to slop?  CF if you need help with your custody problem ler me know.  I won't charge you just mow my lawn for a month and have your tia clean my house!!!  deal?
> *


 No I got field *****'s like your self!!!!! They even put gas in my tractor!! tell the rest of those Bradfords to get on the ball. they where a little slow yesterday. I got a Farm to run..... hate to have to out source my work past the Brothas and to some............... :0 

But on the real though CF whats up. PM me. 

187 hows church ?....

I'm trying to make it up there Tone.. You can see back bumper kick my butt if he shows up!!! And I'll take pics that I'm there.... Or I'll be down SC with Gods son to kick him and get some pics with crip. Either way I'm cruzing up or down the I95.. :biggrin: To much going on this weekend..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 13 2009, 10:28 AM~12691052
> *
> 
> I'm trying to make it up there Tone.. You can see back bumper kick my butt if he shows up!!! And I'll take pics that I'm there.... Or I'll be down SC with Gods son to kick him and get some pics with crip. Either way I'm cruzing up or down the I95.. :biggrin: To much going on this weekend..
> *


you know shamoo isnt let you go out.you have to clean the house and rub her feet and cook dinner this weekend


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 13 2009, 12:28 PM~12691052
> *No I got field *****'s like your self!!!!! They even put gas in my tractor!! tell the rest of those Bradfords to get on the ball. they where a little slow yesterday. I got a Farm to run..... hate to have to out source my work past the Brothas and to some............... :0
> 
> But on the real though CF whats up. PM me.
> 
> 187 hows church ?....
> 
> I'm trying to make it up there Tone.. You can see back bumper kick my butt if he shows up!!! And I'll take pics that I'm there.... Or I'll be down SC with Gods son to kick him and get some pics with crip. Either way I'm cruzing up or down the I95.. :biggrin: To much going on this weekend..
> *


MISSED CHURCH 2 WEEKS IN A ROW. GOT TO GET BACK ON THE BALL


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 13 2009, 10:50 AM~12691234
> *MISSED CHURCH 2 WEEKS IN A ROW.  GOT TO GET BACK ON THE BALL
> *


yea church is where it's at nowadays! I haven't been regularly in over 20 years but I am now


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 13 2009, 10:50 AM~12691234
> *MISSED CHURCH 2 WEEKS IN A ROW.  GOT TO GET BACK ON THE BALL
> *


It's just a building. You got M-f to raise praise... Then you can always Humble your self anytime even at work.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

make sure Scotty and Agel have your # so they can text you off the wall stuff during service!!!! Nothing like My phone going of with LIL comments during service and I'm up there trying to play (musician).. :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why do country ass backwards ****** want to make a roadmaster a lowrider???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 11:13 AM~12691448
> *why do country ass backwards ****** want to make a roadmaster a lowrider???
> *


check the sig and take your own advise!!! Why do all fools want a 2 door on 13z or a big body lac. only see about 5 million of them posed on 3 at a show... :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Wendell Bradford_@Jan 13 2009, 11:13 AM~12691448
> *A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 13 2009, 10:00 AM~12691328
> *make sure Scotty and Agel have your # so they can text you off the wall stuff during service!!!! Nothing like My phone going of with LIL comments during service and I'm up there trying to play (musician).. :roflmao:
> *


what idiot has their phone on in church anyway!!! especially if you're in the band playing your banjo!!!!!! ***** go fix the cottongin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 11:37 AM~12691675
> *what idiot has their phone on in church anyway!!! especially if you're in the band playing your banjo!!!!!!  ***** go fix the cottongin!!!!!!!!!!
> *












It has vibrate.. :dunno: 









But normally you call me on the Sky!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm not worried about what you have because you have nothing!!!! only thing you have is a case of Clairol perm kits and your coke bottle glasses!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Howard


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 10 2009, 10:58 PM~12665526
> *You've made great progress on your car. Show us what you've accomplished.
> 
> I don't understand why you (or 'Trudawg') didn't take pictures of the action at the Majestics picnic or the action on Crenshaw afterwards. You're right there in the "Mecca" of lowriding and you don't post any pictures of what's taking place out there. I don't understand that.
> *





> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Jan 11 2009, 12:12 AM~12666139-->
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly my cam was broke, but didn't wanna look like a jappanese tourist snapping pics or the feds video taping. I wasn't flying colors so it woulda looked chumpish!
> I will this weekend though if anything is crackin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:28 PM~12672629
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> 
> I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard.
> 
> Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding?
> 
> Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.
> 
> Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.
> 
> Thank you. And may God bless you.
> 
> Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 10:25 PM~12673245
> *Well, 'Tone Loco', that's why I posted his email address. Therefore, you guys can follow my lead.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jan 11 2009, 11:20 PM~12673891
> *That's some real shit Ty! I will follow your lead as well!!!
> *


THAT'S some real talk. And its nice to see this voice coming out of the group that gets silent when it comes to national media portrayal of spots like Crenshaw! Props to you guys on the conversation and on the action. 

Since we're talking about Crenshaw AND documenting here's a link to some shots I got on Crenshaw on a Sunday in December. Alot of you probably haven't seen them... if so, I apologize for the rerun. Any feedback is welcome. Leave a comment on the blog. 

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>CRENSHAW PICS</a>


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 02:52 PM~12691788
> *waddup Howard
> *


:wave: What up Double-V?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 11:49 AM~12691771
> *I'm not worried about what you have because you have nothing!!!!  only thing you have is a case of Clairol perm kits and your coke bottle glasses!!!!!!!
> *











See I knew I knew you from some where. your a Youtube sensation!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 13 2009, 10:53 AM~12691801
> *:wave:  What up Double-V?
> *


just setting these suckers straight!!!!! when you rollin' by the shop? got some new shit for you to see!!!!! 3 rags and a secret weapon that's gonna fools feelings!! especially these 1 car building bitch asses up in here!!!! I got the hot hydro shit too *****!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 03:12 PM~12691970
> *just setting these suckers straight!!!!!  when you rollin' by the shop?  got some new shit for you to see!!!!!  3 rags  and a secret weapon that's gonna fools feelings!!  especially these 1 car building bitch asses up in here!!!!  I got the hot hydro shit too *****!!!!!!
> *


Next time I'm out there I'll hit you up for sure. For now I'd like to get something going to represent what's happening on Crenshaw from the pics I got last month.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Howard don't mind candimann/fundi he's married to a cave ho who has slave papers on him and he cleans and cooks for her all day!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come thru anytime Howard!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 13 2009, 11:53 AM~12691794
> *THAT'S some real talk.  And its nice to see this voice coming out of the group that gets silent when it comes to national media portrayal of spots like Crenshaw!  Props to you guys on the conversation and on the action.
> 
> Since we're talking about Crenshaw AND documenting here's a link to some shots I got on Crenshaw on a Sunday in December.  Alot of you probably haven't seen them... if so, I apologize for the rerun.  Any feedback is welcome.  Leave a comment on the blog.
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=71</a>
> *


Nice pics E!









The "I" was out there deep when I was there!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard+Jan 13 2009, 02:53 PM~12691794-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S some real talk.  And its nice to see this voice coming out of the group that gets silent when it comes to national media portrayal of spots like Crenshaw!  Props to you guys on the conversation and on the action.
> 
> Since we're talking about Crenshaw AND documenting here's a link to some shots I got on Crenshaw on a Sunday in December.  Alot of you probably haven't seen them... if so, I apologize for the rerun.  Any feedback is welcome.  Leave a comment on the blog.
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>CRENSHAW PICS</a>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jan 13 2009, 03:32 PM~12692113
> *Nice pics E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "I" was out there deep when I was there!
> *


Thank you sir... hit me up sometime, I have a couple ideas to bounce off you. Still have my number right?


----------



## TRUDAWG

I'll be in Detroit this weekend. I'm trying to get a few cats together for a couple beers, you wanna come out for a minute?? Probably at the bowling alley or something because my boys will be with me


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 13 2009, 12:12 PM~12691970-->
> 
> 
> 
> just setting these suckers straight!!!!!  when you rollin' by the shop?  got some new shit for you to see!!!!!  3 rags  and a secret weapon that's gonna fools feelings!!  especially these 1 car building bitch asses up in here!!!!  I got the hot hydro shit too *****!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 13 2009, 12:22 PM~12692047
> *Howard don't mind candimann/fundi he's  married to a cave ho who has slave papers on him and he cleans and cooks for her all day!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 12:24 PM~12692055
> *come thru anytime Howard!!!
> *


You talk all that but you and most these cats have Yellow kids!!!!!!!!!!! And you ain't never seen a project or attempted to drive by one. . I bet your bathroom even has a budai'(sp)... Ole sensitive ass!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




And what you going to do Scotty. Sale him some parts from the parts counter....

:scrutinize:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 13 2009, 03:36 PM~12692148
> *I'll be in Detroit this weekend. I'm trying to get a few cats together for a couple beers, you wanna come out for a minute?? Probably at the bowling alley or something because my boys will be with mew
> *


Actually that sounds real good... not too much going on this weekend. Then we could chat then. Just let me know what day/time/place and we'll set it up. :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 13 2009, 11:37 AM~12692159
> *You talk all that but you and most these cats have Yellow kids!!!!!!!!!!! And you ain't never seen a project or attempted to drive by one.  . I bet your bathroom even  has a budai'(sp)... Ole sensitive ass!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> And what you going to do Scotty. Sale him some parts from the parts counter....
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


at least my home has running water and not an outhouse!!! and dumbass aren't parts sold over the counter..... what do you think we sell them out the trunk or something? go give Sounder a flea bath *****!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:46 AM~12690178
> *Lindsey don't you have pigs to slop?  CF if you need help with your custody problem ler me know.  I won't charge you just mow my lawn for a month and have your tia clean my house!!!  deal?
> *


Homie...u get'n outta line again, real talk. It's cool u talk shit on me or whatever but stall all that family and racist shit out. You do that too fucking much to people, thats why you never seen cuz you'd get fucked up. Even Fundi been cool in here for a minute now and all you do in here fuck this topic up with your non-sense. Your not funny. Go somewhere else, WE ALL talk about your retarded ass and how phony u are between ourselves anyway. Aren't you like 47? Get a life bro. Dont call or text me anymore either!


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2009, 01:23 PM~12692949
> *Homie...u get'n outta line again, real talk. It's cool u talk shit on me or whatever but stall all that family and racist shit out. You do that too fucking much to people, thats why you never seen cuz you'd get fucked up. Even Fundi been cool in here for a minute now and all you do in here fuck this topic up with your non-sense. Your not funny. Go somewhere else, WE ALL talk about your retarded ass and how phony u are between ourselves anyway. Aren't you like 47? Get a life bro. Dont call or text me anymore either!
> *


PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 03:14 PM~12693299
> *PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He's got a car with progress pics... :yes: 

You got a Pathfinder and a armada... :nosad:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 13 2009, 06:20 PM~12693350
> *He's got a car with progress pics... :yes:
> 
> You got a Pathfinder and a armada... :nosad:
> *








:thumbsup: :buttkick: YES HE DOES AND NISSANS SUCC HAHA :0 PATHFINDER THATS A MANS CAR :biggrin: LOL "NOT"


----------



## cripn8ez

TRU WEST GOOD BRO? WHEN U COMING THIS WAY?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 13 2009, 02:24 PM~12693388
> *:thumbsup:  :buttkick: YES HE DOES AND NISSANS SUCC HAHA :0 PATHFINDER THATS A MANS CAR :biggrin: LOL "NOT"
> *


better than that stevie wonder painted caprice with a herby the luv bug frame!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 13 2009, 03:25 PM~12693395
> *TRU WEST GOOD BRO? WHEN U COMING THIS WAY?
> *


Black Bike Week!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 13 2009, 02:29 PM~12693439
> *Black Bike Week!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2009, 01:23 PM~12692949
> *Homie...u get'n outta line again, real talk. It's cool u talk shit on me or whatever but stall all that family and racist shit out. You do that too fucking much to people, thats why you never seen cuz you'd get fucked up. Even Fundi been cool in here for a minute now and all you do in here fuck this topic up with your non-sense. Your not funny. Go somewhere else, WE ALL talk about your retarded ass and how phony u are between ourselves anyway. Aren't you like 47? Get a life bro. Dont call or text me anymore either!
> *


I'M SORRY!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Rod Stewart

*THE BROMANCE HAS ENDED. *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2009, 02:23 PM~12692949
> *Homie...u get'n outta line again, real talk. It's cool u talk shit on me or whatever but stall all that family and racist shit out. You do that too fucking much to people, thats why you never seen cuz you'd get fucked up. Even Fundi been cool in here for a minute now and all you do in here fuck this topic up with your non-sense. Your not funny. Go somewhere else, WE ALL talk about your retarded ass and how phony u are between ourselves anyway. Aren't you like 47? Get a life bro. Dont call or text me anymore either!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 13 2009, 03:29 PM~12693439
> *Black Bike Week!!!
> *


This ****** TRU aint no joke...

He be bouncin around these U.S.....pockets got to be large! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL, Wus Happening Dir Diggler!
****** you the one with all the HOT rides! You should fly out there, tickets only 67 bucks each way if you buy 21 days in advance!! Let's go get faded, and call snow to come pick us up in the Limo! lol
I was in LA last week, and didnt see one lolo the whole time!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 13 2009, 03:59 PM~12693748
> *LOL, Wus Happening Dir Diggler!
> ****** you the one with all the HOT rides! You should fly out there, tickets only 67 bucks each way if you buy 21 days in advance!! Let's go get faded, and call snow to come pick us up in the Limo! lol
> I was in LA last week, and didnt see one lolo the whole time!!
> *



Maaan! U know I cant fool wit you...You'll have a ****** in divorce court :biggrin: I seen how U do it  

I think fools is still recooperating from New Years...

67 bucks aint bad @ all! hmmmm........


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

*SAY HOMIE'S DID ANYBODY HAPPEN TO CHECK OUT FUNDI'S NEW WHIP???*


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 13 2009, 06:29 PM~12693439
> *Black Bike Week!!!
> *



I THINK THEY SHUT THAT DOWN? THEY WAS TALKING BOUT IT ON THE NEWS? SHIT WE CAN MEET UP THERE ITS IKE 3 HRS AWAY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi you have until Friday to get these gates! if not they're sold!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 13 2009, 05:21 PM~12693989
> *SAY HOMIE'S DID ANYBODY HAPPEN TO CHECK OUT FUNDI'S NEW WHIP???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xinfinity gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 13 2009, 05:59 PM~12695027
> *Fundi you have until Friday to get these gates!  if not they're  sold!!!!!!!!
> *


I told you I'm not doing anything till tax time..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

do a rapidfile!!!!!!! damn you country fools are slow!!!!!!!


----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 13 2009, 03:46 PM~12693619
> *THE BROMANCE HAS ENDED.
> *


Wazzup CF and J. I see nothing's changed. :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 13 2009, 12:45 PM~12691738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has vibrate.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But normally you call me on the Sky!!!! :0
> *


YES!!!

i had the first cellular in waco.

1988 

$1500 

it weighed 9.5 lbs.

i still walk with a lean.

cobra


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 13 2009, 09:48 PM~12697489
> *YES!!!
> 
> i had the first cellular in waco.
> 
> 1988
> 
> $1500
> 
> it weighed 9.5 lbs.
> 
> i still walk with a lean.
> 
> cobra
> *


 :biggrin: 
1992 in HS for me. Look like I had to back packs...

I even had a pull out tape deck in my Camaro..With the NWA , magic mike , and dre tapes...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 13 2009, 09:14 PM~12696995
> *Wazzup CF and J. I see nothing's changed. :biggrin:
> *


whats up arnie!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 13 2009, 06:08 PM~12695099
> *That was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xinfinity gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> *



KICK ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got my new air gun in!!! Now I don't have to take lugs off by hand... Yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 13 2009, 09:14 PM~12696995
> *Wazzup CF and J. I see nothing's changed. :biggrin:
> *


sup dood! 

i'm going to call you back one of these days... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Snow, you, Fundi, Kadillac King and 187 need to start the MyWay chapter on the east coast! you guys are perfect for their criteria!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 08:00 AM~12700415
> *Snow, you, Fundi, Kadillac King  and 187 need to start the MyWay chapter on the east coast!  you guys are perfect for their criteria!!!!!!
> *


Im sorry did you say something?








Go ahead Im listening!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 13 2009, 08:59 PM~12697692
> *:biggrin:
> 1992 in HS for me. Look like I had to back packs...
> 
> I even had a pull out tape deck in my Camaro..With the NWA , magic mike , and dre tapes...
> *


fool your broke ass did not have a phone in high school!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 08:00 AM~12700415
> *Snow, you, Fundi, Kadillac King  and 187 need to start the MyWay chapter on the east coast!  you guys are perfect for their criteria!!!!!!
> *



CO-SIGNED!! FUNGUS DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT MY WAY :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 14 2009, 08:57 AM~12701209
> *CO-SIGNED!! FUNGUS DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT MY WAY  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

My baby mama says High.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 14 2009, 09:02 AM~12701250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby mama says High..  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fool stop pulling pics off of craigslist!!!!!!!!!! she looks good and would've never dated or had sex with your huckleberry ass!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 10:05 AM~12701275
> *fool stop pulling pics off of craigslist!!!!!!!!!!  she looks good and would've never dated or had sex with your huckleberry ass!!!!
> *


 :uh: do you have anything to do with your life!!! Post up or shut up!!! next time I'll tell her to pose with a F'u sighn... I caught her slipping .. her man was laughing his ass off. so STFU!!!!!!!!!! 

And don't tempt me because I'll put your ass on blast!!!!!! Mister text behind all and send pics of members. I never seen a fool so bent on collecting tit pics of men!!!

Now post up bitch's or rides your old ass is getting annoying!!!! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 14 2009, 09:11 AM~12701336
> *:uh:  do you have anything to do with your life!!! Post up or shut up!!! next time I'll tell her to pose with a F'u sighn... I caught her slipping .. her man was laughing his ass off. so STFU!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And don't tempt me because I'll put your ass on blast!!!!!! Mister text behind all and send pics of members. I never seen a fool so bent on collecting tit pics of men!!!
> 
> Now post up bitch's or rides your old ass is getting annoying!!!! :angry:
> *


cry me a river Fiddler!!!!!!!!! post the bitch with your kids!!!!!!! post the bitch when you were dating her!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ju8WoTeVVk


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 10:00 AM~12700415
> *Snow, you, Fundi, Kadillac King  and 187 need to start the MyWay chapter on the east coast!  you guys are perfect for their criteria!!!!!!
> *


AND YOU NEED TO MOVE ON FRONT ST. CAUSE THAT'S ALL YOU DO :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 12:05 PM~12701275
> *fool stop pulling pics off of craigslist!!!!!!!!!!  she looks good and would've never dated or had sex with your huckleberry ass!!!!
> *


THAT BITCH IS SLIGHTLY OVER WEIGHT.. BUT I'D STILL HIT IT CAUSE I'M A NASTY ***** :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 09:33 AM~12701531
> *AND YOU NEED TO MOVE ON FRONT ST. CAUSE THAT'S ALL YOU DO :uh:
> *


how am I fronting!!! you live at mom's house fool!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 12:37 PM~12701573
> *how am I fronting!!!  you live at mom's house fool!!!!!!!!
> *


WRONG!! ME AND MY OLD LADY'S BEEN HAVING SOME PROBLEMS. SO I'M JUST KICKING BACK IN THE CUT TIL THANGS SMOOTH OVER. UNLIKE YOU, WHEN THESE HOES GET OUTTA LINE, A WHOOP THEY MUTHAFUCKIN ASS. I JUST WENT TOO FAR THIS TIME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 09:44 AM~12701634
> *WRONG!!  ME AND MY OLD LADY'S BEEN HAVING SOME PROBLEMS.  SO I'M JUST KICKING BACK IN THE CUT TIL THANGS SMOOTH OVER.  UNLIKE YOU, WHEN THESE HOES GET OUTTA LINE, A WHOOP THEY MUTHAFUCKIN ASS.  I JUST WENT TOO FAR THIS TIME
> *


well you're not too smart then!!!!!!!!!! get a bitch with class and morals and you won't have problems!!!!!!! plus how you gonna let a bitch dictate your life and where you live!! that's why your Mom said you were stupid when we were on the phone!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 14 2009, 12:39 PM~12701599
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


VERY NICE. I DO HAVE ONE SMALL CRITISISM. THE BACKGROUND IS TOO DARK. A LIGHTER BACKGROUND IS MORE PLEASING TO THE EYE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 12:46 PM~12701655
> *well you're not too smart then!!!!!!!!!!  get a bitch with class and morals and you won't have  problems!!!!!!!  plus how you gonna let a bitch dictate your life and where you live!! that's why your Mom said you were stupid when we were on the phone!!!!!!
> *


WRONG AGAIN BONE HEAD :uh: THE ALCOHOL AND ATTITUDE GOT ME TO THIS POINT. THAT'S WHY I SLOWED UP ON DRINKING AND JOINED THE CHURCH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 14 2009, 09:39 AM~12701599
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

? FOR BIG WENDLE "ER" I MEAN SCOTTY. HAVE YOU EVER CHECKED A HOE IN YOUR LIFE?? OR DID YOU GO THROUGH LIFE LETTIN THEM HOES GIVE YOU WEDGEES AND KNUCKLE NOOGIES?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 09:51 AM~12701690
> *WRONG AGAIN BONE HEAD :uh: THE ALCOHOL AND ATTITUDE GOT ME TO THIS POINT.  THAT'S WHY I SLOWED UP ON DRINKING AND JOINED THE CHURCH
> *


about time!!!!!!!!!!! now get off the pipe!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 09:55 AM~12701731
> *? FOR BIG WENDLE "ER" I MEAN SCOTTY.  HAVE YOU EVER CHECKED A HOE IN YOUR LIFE??  OR DID YOU GO THROUGH LIFE LETTIN THEM HOES GIVE YOU WEDGEES AND KNUCKLE NOOGIES?
> *


never had to!!!! I don't let shit get that far!!! a bitch can go before I start to stress!! especially on a broke bitch!!!!! plus when they meet my ass they know I ain't no joke!!!!! so little ***** your game should be set in stone when you 1st hookup!! I HAVE SPOKEN!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

LOL....Scotty say he lay down the law before he gets involved with a female.

187um say if the broad starts acting up he put a foot in her azz!! 

I say there are 2 things I aint never seen before,...a UFO and a trustworthy hoe uffin: uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

187 BE DOING THEM HOES LIKE IKE!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 14 2009, 10:12 AM~12701860
> *LOL....Scotty say he lay down the law before he gets involved with a female.
> 
> 187um say if the broad starts acting up he put a foot in her azz!!
> 
> I say there are 2 things I aint never seen before,...a UFO and a trustworthy hoe uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 14 2009, 01:12 PM~12701860
> *LOL....Scotty say he lay down the law before he gets involved with a female.
> 
> 187um say if the broad starts acting up he put a foot in her azz!!
> 
> I say there are 2 things I aint never seen before,...a UFO and a trustworthy hoe uffin:  uffin:
> *


CHUUCH  

DAMN THAT'S REAL!! :0 I HAD TO DOUBLE THINK THAT ONE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 10:20 AM~12701919
> *CHUUCH
> 
> DAMN THAT'S REAL!! :0  I HAD TO DOUBLE THINK THAT ONE
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 01:25 PM~12701982
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

I THINK I'MA GET ME SOME PINTO BEANS AND RICE LATER.. AINT HAD THEM SHITS IN A MINUTE.. HEY, MIGHT THROW IN SOME SMOKED TURKEY BUTTS.. MM-MM-MM, SO GOOD I COULD SLAP THAT HOE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 10:31 AM~12702061
> *I THINK I'MA GET ME SOME PINTO BEANS AND RICE LATER..  AINT HAD THEM SHITS IN A MINUTE.. HEY, MIGHT THROW IN SOME SMOKED TURKEY BUTTS.. MM-MM-MM, SO GOOD I COULD SLAP THAT HOE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


silly *****


----------



## 187PURE

AY PEEP THIS FUNNY ASS SHIT.. THIS BITCH IS A STRAIGHT STRAWBERRY. THIS IS WHY ****** LIKE ME TAKE IT TO BITCHES JAW LIKE SUGA FREE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=439104&st=380


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 02:26 PM~12702488
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=439104&st=380
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 11:31 AM~12702534
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


exactly


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 14 2009, 09:02 AM~12701250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby mama says High..  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :barf: :barf: 

*stop posting those busted up rats in here* :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 14 2009, 11:12 AM~12701860
> *LOL....Scotty say he lay down the law before he gets involved with a female.
> 
> 187um say if the broad starts acting up he put a foot in her azz!!
> 
> I say there are 2 things I aint never seen before,...a UFO and a trustworthy hoe uffin:  uffin:
> *


See the adjective you use is the problem. I don't want a hoe!!!!! 

Scotti ain't done shit but talk and take credit for his Uncles work. That's a fronting *******.. Plus he ain't never posted pics of him with anything.. Just old ass mag pics. Ive seen all these *****'s and they gals or cars. Scotti ain't did shit!!!!! or he might be gay. who knows...... :dunno: He seems to talk about men only and keep pics of other men on his phone. so whats the deal?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 09:29 AM~12701499
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ju8WoTeVVk
> *


these young cats can't handle that.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 14 2009, 02:03 PM~12703207
> *:twak:  :twak:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> stop posting those busted up rats in here  :angry:
> *


Forget a air brush chic!!! I need a ride or die , pull the jack up and knock a rim off chic......


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 14 2009, 10:12 AM~12701860
> *LOL....Scotty say he lay down the law before he gets involved with a female.
> 
> 187um say if the broad starts acting up he put a foot in her azz!!
> 
> I say there are 2 things I aint never seen before,...a UFO and a trustworthy hoe uffin:  uffin:*


*AND THATS THE MUTHAFUCKIN DEAL......*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 14 2009, 01:09 PM~12703239
> *Forget a air brush chic!!! I need a ride or die , pull the jack up and knock a rim off chic......
> *


NO AIRBRUSH BITCH FOR ME EITHER

I GOT A RIDE OR DIE,,,,, LOOKS LIKE A LADY, ACTS LIKE A LADY, BUT WILL PUT FOOT TO A ASS IF SHE HAS TOO..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 AM~12701869
> *187 BE DOING THEM HOES LIKE IKE!!!!!
> *


REMEMBER IKE GOT HIS ASS WHOOP BY TINA TOO........ :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 12:48 PM~12702669
> *exactly
> *


This dedication goes out to you.. Wendell Scott Bradford!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2009, 10:31 AM~12702061
> *I THINK I'MA GET ME SOME PINTO BEANS AND RICE LATER..  AINT HAD THEM SHITS IN A MINUTE.. HEY, MIGHT THROW IN SOME SMOKED TURKEY BUTTS.. MM-MM-MM, SO GOOD I COULD SLAP THAT HOE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


PINTO BEANS?????

***** YOU BETTER GO COP SOME RED BEANS AND RICE WITH SOME PETE'S HOT SAUSAGE IN THEM WITH SMOKED TURKEY LEGS.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 12:26 PM~12702488
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=439104&st=380
> *











:angry:


----------



## chevy_boy

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Going over my list of things I need to do next. Here's the plan on whats next....

1. Buy new moldings, emblems and door handles and have the ones I already have re-polished. Window frames, bumpers, splash guards, Grill (Chromed), rear cove moldings (chromed). After their done, set them aside. About $1500-2k

2. Buy all new glass and weather stripping. About $800.00

3. Install all the above after re-polishing paint and aligning all gaps. 

4. Buy engine and trans (about $1500), radiator, brake booster and cylinder. Install and connect everything. Thats gonna be some work. All the chrome is already ready. 

5. Install Music, Electrical and Digital Dash. I already have everything, just need labor.

6. Install Interior kit. Already have the kit. $1k (Labor)

7. Pinstripe and Goldleaf. $600.00

8. Re-check everything and road test. Thats it.  

About 10k or less I estimate with parts and labor. Done by the end of this year. I have the hydraulics already, I'll have them installed somewhere in the middle of all that.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 04:21 PM~12704529
> *Going over my list of things I need to do next. Here's the plan on whats next....
> 
> 1. Buy new moldings, emblems and door handles and have the ones I already have re-polished. Window frames, bumpers, splash guards, Grill (Chromed), rear cove moldings (chromed). After their done, set them aside. About $1500-2k
> 
> 2. Buy all new glass and weather stripping. About $800.00
> 
> 3. Install all the above after re-polishing paint and aligning all gaps.
> 
> 4. Buy engine and trans (about $1500), radiator, brake booster and cylinder. Install and connect everything. Thats gonna be some work. All the chrome is already ready.
> 
> 5. Install Music, Electrical and Digital Dash. I already have everything, just  need labor.
> 
> 6. Install Interior kit. Already have the kit. $1k (Labor)
> 
> 7. Pinstripe and Goldleaf. $600.00
> 
> 8. Re-check everything and road test. Thats it.
> 
> About 10k or less I estimate with parts and labor. Done by the end of this year. I have the hydraulics already, I'll have them installed somewhere in the middle of all that.
> *


A man with a plan..thats what I'm talking bout! :biggrin: 

Then we gonna get some drank and go hoobang out dat biaaatcch LOL...j/k  

CF what type of interior are you going with and what color?
Are you going with the original vinyl with cloth inserts for it?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 14 2009, 04:36 PM~12704679
> *A man with a plan..thats what I'm talking bout! :biggrin:
> 
> Then we gonna get some drank and go hoobang out dat biaaatcch LOL...j/k
> 
> CF what type of interior are you going with and what color?
> Are you going with the original vinyl with cloth inserts for it?
> *


whats hatnin' Dirt!...

We're gonna be out there like white on rice...u best believe it...I'm determined to be ready for next New Years at the latest. No way am I gonna miss that again :angry: as long as I stay workin' and dont trick my money off, I'll be st8

i got the og ineterior kit from CARS 1, saddle brown with the cloth inserts.

we gonna make the liquor banks parking lot our new spot!

same thang as this tray dirt...


----------



## Tyrone

That'll look good.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

October 2006

























Mid 2007

















October 2007

















2008









































January 2009


















Cant wait for January 2010!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 14 2009, 05:04 PM~12704983
> *That'll look good.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 05:17 PM~12705106
> *October 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for January 2010!
> *


I thought that first picture was my car! :biggrin: 

You've come a long way, 'CF'. She does remind me of 'Santan Banana'.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 14 2009, 05:21 PM~12705142
> *I thought that first picture was my car!  :biggrin:
> 
> You've come a long way, 'CF'. She does remind me of 'Santan Banana'.
> *


YOUR TURN IS NEXT MY FRIEND, WE'RE ALL BEHIND YOU 100%


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 05:27 PM~12705191
> *YOUR TURN IS NEXT MY FRIEND, WE'RE ALL BEHIND YOU 100%
> *


I aprreciate it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Dirt, Chevy Boy you guys have a good chromer in L.A. with good prices? My guy is in the 909...i need someone closer


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 08:17 PM~12705106
> *October 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for January 2010!
> *


Looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 06:48 PM~12704812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didnt know you could order the dash trim without the radio holes, cool


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 06:02 PM~12705486
> *Dirt, Chevy Boy you guys have a good chromer in L.A. with good prices? My guy is in the 909...i need someone closer
> *



Used to use this one dude in Prmt, but they jacked their prices up. 

Found this other dude who quoted me some damn good prices! His work look real good too....

He right down the street from Red's around the corner....

Chrome Nickel Plating....
310-638-8519 
2820 E Martin Luther King Lynwood


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 14 2009, 07:41 PM~12706621
> *i didnt know you could order the dash trim without the radio holes, cool
> *


You can't. Thats an OG factory radio-delete plate he has in place or it's totally one-off custom. Thats what I'm doing with mine


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 14 2009, 07:57 PM~12706819
> *Used to use this one dude in Prmt, but they jacked their prices up.
> 
> Found this other dude who quoted me some damn good prices! His work look real good too....
> 
> He right down the street from Red's around the corner....
> 
> Chrome Nickel Plating....
> 310-638-8519
> 2820 E Martin Luther King Lynwood
> *


good lookin'out, I'mma seriously checc'em out. Do u know if they str8-ten out moldings/dings or just plating only?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 05:02 PM~12705486
> *Dirt, Chevy Boy you guys have a good chromer in L.A. with good prices? My guy is in the 909...i need someone closer
> *



not in LA but the O.C. prices are reasonable i'll get you the # later.... :biggrin: 


Or you can always call Rich.....


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 10:01 PM~12706862
> *You can't. Thats an OG factory radio-delete plate he has in place or it's totally one-off custom. Thats what I'm doing with mine
> *


it wouldnt be hard for the impala parts people to make one without the holes since they make them anyway right? they probably were more common in bel airs and biscaynes?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 14 2009, 07:07 PM~12706938
> *not in LA but the O.C. prices are reasonable i'll get you the # later.... :biggrin:
> Or you can always call Rich.....
> *



United Custom Polishing & Plating
Tony 
714-630-1055

1179 N. Fountain Way 
Anaheim, Ca. 92806


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 14 2009, 08:09 PM~12706958
> *it wouldnt be hard for the impala parts people to make one without the holes since they make them anyway right? they probably were more common in bel airs and biscaynes?
> *


just look for the factory radio delete plate on ebay, They are not reproduced yet.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 PM~12707015
> *just look for the factory radio delete plate on ebay,
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 14 2009, 08:12 PM~12707003
> *United Custom Polishing & Plating
> Tony
> 714-630-1055
> 
> 1179 N. Fountain Way
> Anaheim, Ca. 92806
> 
> 
> *


got it wrote down. thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for chrome you count on Big Rich!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 07:20 PM~12707126
> *for chrome you count on Big Rich!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

*THE GOOD OL'E DAY'Z YOUNGSTAS.............  *


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 14 2009, 04:59 PM~12703706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


TITE TRAC BY THE ROAD DAWGS _"COME ON- FRONT-BACC-SIDE TO SIDE, YA KNOW THE ROAD DAWGS IS DOWN TO RIDE"... :biggrin: _


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I'M STARTIN TO HATE MY JOB. I'M TIRED OF TALKIN ALL PROPER AND SHIT :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 PM~12707015
> *just look for the factory radio delete plate on ebay, They are not reproduced yet.
> *


the one on ebay is not the same. the one in the pic you have is one piece from the steering column to the ashtray, the one on ebay is a cover that just covers the holes?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:41 AM~12711823
> *MAN I'M STARTIN TO HATE MY JOB.  I'M TIRED OF TALKIN ALL PROPER AND SHIT :uh:
> *


Lol, dawg u killin me!

Imagine how Obama must feel lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 15 2009, 11:12 AM~12712060
> *Lol, dawg u killin me!
> 
> Imagine how Obama must feel lol
> *


 :yessad: MM HMM.. I'M READY FOR THE ***** TO GRAB HIS NUTS AND SAY _"THIS IS SOME BULL SHIT!!" _ANY DAY NOW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:41 AM~12711823
> *MAN I'M STARTIN TO HATE MY JOB.  I'M TIRED OF TALKIN ALL PROPER AND SHIT :uh:
> *


shut up fool!!!!!! you sound dumber than Fundi sometimes!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2009, 12:30 PM~12712669
> *shut up fool!!!!!!  you sound dumber than Fundi sometimes!!!!!!
> *


BOSSMAN JUST LEFT WITH HIS HIGH-WATER TROUSERS CAKED UP HIS ASS :uh: I HATE MY JOB! NAW, I HATE WORKING PERIOD


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 15 2009, 09:01 AM~12711975
> *the one on ebay is not the same. the one in the pic you have is one piece from the steering column to the ashtray, the one on ebay is a cover that just covers the holes?
> *


Damn, im glad im not the only white skinned brofa in this peace mang.


----------



## 187PURE

BANG!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 15 2009, 12:39 PM~12712768
> *Damn, im glad im not the only white skinned brofa in this peace mang.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why is ****** in here anyway??????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2009, 12:50 PM~12712826
> *why is ****** in here anyway??????????
> *


I'M SHOPPING FOR A WHITE WOMAN ASS WE SPEAK. SISTAS BEEN OFF THE HOOK LATELY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 13 2009, 12:53 PM~12691794
> *THAT'S some real talk.  And its nice to see this voice coming out of the group that gets silent when it comes to national media portrayal of spots like Crenshaw!  Props to you guys on the conversation and on the action.
> 
> Since we're talking about Crenshaw AND documenting here's a link to some shots I got on Crenshaw on a Sunday in December.  Alot of you probably haven't seen them... if so, I apologize for the rerun.  Any feedback is welcome.  Leave a comment on the blog.
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>CRENSHAW PICS</a>
> *


good shit


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2009, 10:30 AM~12712669
> *shut up fool!!!!!!  you sound dumber than Fundi sometimes!!!!!!
> *


speaking of fundi i knew that bitch was gay http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452890 up in the tranny topic posting pics of his man


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 15 2009, 01:11 PM~12712979
> *speaking of fundi i knew that bitch was gay http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452890 up in the tranny topic posting pics of his man
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 09:53 AM~12712848
> *I'M SHOPPING FOR A WHITE WOMAN ASS WE SPEAK.  SISTAS BEEN OFF THE HOOK LATELY
> *


no those strawberries been off the hook for you!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *This is too funny! Just goes to show that our language can be confusing
> and the supervisor bears the burden of being clear and succinct!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a factory in Northern Minnesota which makes the Tickle Me Elmo
> 
> toys. The toy laughs when you tickle it under the arms.
> 
> Well, Lena is hired at The Tickle Me Elmo factory and she reports for
> her
> first day promptly at 8:00 am .
> 
> The next day at 8:45 am there is a knock at the Personnel Manager's
> door.
> The Foreman throws open the door and begins to rant about the new
> employee.
> He complains that she is incredibly slow and the whole line is backing
> up,
> putting the entire production line behind schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> The Personnel Manager decides he should see this for himself, so the 2
> men
> march down to the factory floor. When they get there the line is so
> backed
> up that there are Tickle Me Elmo's all over the factory floor and
> they're
> really beginning to pile up.
> 
> At the end of the line stands Lena surrounded by mountains of Tickle Me
> Elmo's. She has a roll of plush Red fabric and a huge bag of small
> marbles.
> 
> The 2 men watch in amazement as she cuts a little piece of fabric, wraps
> 
> it around two marbles and begins to carefully sew the little package
> between Elmo's legs.
> 
> The Personnel Manager bursts into laughter. After several minutes of
> hysterics he pulls himself together and approaches Lena .
> 
> 'I'm sorry,' he says to her, barely able to keep a straight face, 'but I
> 
> think you misunderstood the instructions I gave you yesterday...'
> 
> 'Your job is to give Elmo two test tickles.
> If you don't send this to five friends right away,
> There will be five fewer people laughing in the world!
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 12:39 PM~12713785
> *:0
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 15 2009, 11:11 AM~12712979
> *speaking of fundi i knew that bitch was gay http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452890 up in the tranny topic posting pics of his man
> *


So why are you there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: 

And ya I was talking about a guy I played (HS)foot ball and worked with in school. So what..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 12:52 PM~12713902
> *So why are you there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> 
> And ya I was talking about a guy I played (HS)foot ball and worked with in school. So what..
> *



BECAUSE HE CLOWNED YOUR DUMB ASS AGAIN!!! PRICELESS!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 15 2009, 09:01 AM~12711975
> *the one on ebay is not the same. the one in the pic you have is one piece from the steering column to the ashtray, the one on ebay is a cover that just covers the holes?
> *


The delete plate will give u the look u want.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 12:52 PM~12713902
> *So why are you there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> 
> And ya I was talking about a guy I played with his balls in school. So what..
> *


i was looking for my eagle topic and seen that topic with your name as the last person to post and there have been alot of topics about you and 850 queen in off topic lataly


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 15 2009, 01:31 PM~12714197
> *i was looking for my eagle topic and seen that topic with your name as the last person to post and there have been alot of topics about you and 850 queen in off topic lataly
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=452473&hl=


----------



## 187PURE

MMMAN!!.. ***** [:wiping beeds of sweat off my forhead].. MY HOMIE JUST SLID ME A BOTTLE OF BRANDY. I FUCKED AROUND AND SPIKED MY TEA. I'M SITTIN ON THE JOB GETTIN PERVED LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA. I'M GROOVIN OFF THAT ALBUM BY THAT ***** "NUTTZ" CALLED "BREAK BREAD". I AINT GON' HOLD YOU DAWG, IF THE MAWFUCKIN PECKERWOOD WALK BACK IN I MIGHT FUCK AROUND AND BUST OUT LAUGHING AT HIS ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

TWINN IN THE HOUSE. BIG M ALWAYZ DOIN BIG THANGS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 01:40 PM~12714260
> *MMMAN!!.. ***** [:wiping beeds of sweat off my forhead]..  MY HOMIE JUST SLID ME A BOTTLE OF BRANDY.  I FUCKED AROUND AND SPIKED MY TEA.  I'M SITTIN ON THE JOB GETTIN PERVED LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA.  I'M GROOVIN OFF THAT ALBUM BY THAT ***** "NUTTZ" CALLED "BREAK BREAD".  I AINT GON' HOLD YOU DAWG, IF THE MAWFUCKIN PECKERWOOD WALK BACK IN I MIGHT FUCK AROUND AND BUST OUT LAUGHING AT HIS ASS :biggrin:
> *


At work  You going to get fired on your day off..


----------



## 187PURE

AND WHY DO MUTHAFUCKAS ACT LIKE THEY NEVER SEEN MONEY BEFORE?? I'M AT THE MAC MACHINE COUNTING UP THE RENT MONEY, TRYING TO BE DESCREET AS POSIBLE.. MAWFUCKAS WALKIN BY.. _DAMN! I KNOW WHO TO SEE IF I NEED A LOAN!!.. AW MAN, TAKE ENOUGH OUT FOR ME!!_ IS MUTHAFUCKAS THAT FUCKED UP?? GOTDAMN!! :angry: :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 03:59 PM~12714420
> *At work   You going to get fired on your day off..
> *


KICK ROCKS GOMER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 01:02 PM~12714443
> *AND WHY DO MUTHAFUCKAS ACT LIKE THEY NEVER SEEN MONEY BEFORE??  I'M AT THE MAC MACHINE COUNTING UP THE RENT MONEY, TRYING TO BE DESCREET AS POSIBLE..  MAWFUCKAS WALKIN BY.. DAMN! I KNOW WHO TO SEE IF I NEED A LOAN!!..  AW MAN, TAKE ENOUGH OUT FOR ME!!  IS MUTHAFUCKAS THAT FUCKED UP??  GOTDAMN!! :angry:  :uh:
> *


why is your money out anyway????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 15 2009, 02:02 PM~12714443-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY DO MUTHAFUCKAS ACT LIKE THEY NEVER SEEN MONEY BEFORE??  I'M AT THE MAC MACHINE COUNTING UP THE RENT MONEY, TRYING TO BE DESCREET AS POSIBLE..  MAWFUCKAS WALKIN BY.. DAMN! I KNOW WHO TO SEE IF I NEED A LOAN!!..  AW MAN, TAKE ENOUGH OUT FOR ME!!  IS MUTHAFUCKAS THAT FUCKED UP??  GOTDAMN!! :angry:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2009, 02:19 PM~12714587
> *why is your money out anyway????
> *


***** still pays with check cashing stores and money orders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nosad:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 02:29 PM~12714680
> *:0
> 
> 
> ***** still pays with check cashing stores and money orders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nosad:
> *



AT LEAST THE ***** CAN AFFORD TO PAY HIS BILLS AND NOT HAVE HIS SHIT RE-POED!!!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 01:40 PM~12714260
> *MMMAN!!.. ***** [:wiping beeds of sweat off my forhead]..  MY HOMIE JUST SLID ME A BOTTLE OF BRANDY.  I FUCKED AROUND AND SPIKED MY TEA.  I'M SITTIN ON THE JOB GETTIN PERVED LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA.  I'M GROOVIN OFF THAT ALBUM BY THAT ***** "NUTTZ" CALLED "BREAK BREAD".  I AINT GON' HOLD YOU DAWG, IF THE MAWFUCKIN PECKERWOOD WALK BACK IN I MIGHT FUCK AROUND AND BUST OUT LAUGHING AT HIS ASS :biggrin:
> *


man, your a fucing delequent!! and how are u paying rent anyway went you aint got a crib???



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 01:41 PM~12714265
> *TWINN IN THE HOUSE.  BIG M ALWAYZ DOIN BIG THANGS
> *


stop swangin' on peoples nuts!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 05:29 PM~12715220
> *man, your a fucing delequent!! and how are u paying rent anyway went you aint got a crib???
> stop swangin' on peoples nuts!!!!
> *


I STILL GOT MY APARTMENT.. I'M JUST KICKING IT AT MOM DUKES TIL SHIT BLOWS OVER WITH ME AND MY OLD LADY

AND MUTHAFUCKA I'M PAYING HOMAGE TO A ***** THAT'S BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR A LONG TIME.. O/Gs DO STOP AND PEEK IN THE THREAD FROM TIME TO TIME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2009, 04:19 PM~12714587
> *why is your money out anyway????
> *


I WAS AT THE MAC MACHINE MAKING SURE MY SHIT WAS RIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 04:29 PM~12714680
> *:0
> 
> 
> ***** still pays with check cashing stores and money orders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nosad:
> *


BEFORE I HAD DIRECT DEPOSIT, I USED TO CASH MY CHECKS AT THE CHECK CASHING PLACE. YOU HAD TO HAVE YOUR SHIRT PULLED UP DISPLAYING YOUR HEAT, CAUSE MUTHAFUCKAS WAS JUST TOO IGNORANT. THEN YOU HAD TO WATCH OUT FOR THE JACKERS. LADY AT THE DESK BE COUNTING UP YOUR MONEY AND IT'S ALWAYS SOME ASSHOLE BEHIND YOU.. "_DAMN!! THEY HIRING WHERE YOU AT?!! I SEE THEY TREAT YALL GOOD!"_ ALL LOUD AND SHIT FOR OTHER MUTHAFUCKAS TO BE NEWSY :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 03:50 PM~12715406
> *I STILL GOT MY APARTMENT.. I'M JUST KICKING IT AT MOM DUKES TIL SHIT BLOWS OVER WITH ME AND MY OLD LADY
> 
> AND MUTHAFUCKA I'M PAYING HOMAGE TO A ***** THAT'S BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR A LONG TIME..  O/Gs DO STOP AND PEEK IN THE THREAD FROM TIME TO TIME
> *


what kinda simp shit is that??? a female put u out of your own apt, u move in with moms and inconvience her while your woman stays in ur apt and your paying hererent!!!! while sancho's comin' through the bacc...unless thats your wife and/or your kids are up in there...you need ur nutz checked!! You should have the manager put her ass out for you!

foo...u be paying homage to people u dont even know!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 06:01 PM~12715482
> *what kinda simp shit is that??? a female put u out of your own apt, u move in with moms and inconvience her while your woman stays in ur apt and your paying hererent!!!! while sancho's comin' through the bacc...unless thats your wife and/or your kids are up in there...you need ur nutz checked!! You should have the manager put her ass out for you!
> 
> foo...u be paying homage to people u dont even know!
> *


#1. THE BITCH DON'T LIVE WITH ME; SHE LIVES DIRECTLY AROUNG THE CORNER

AND #2. I NEVER NEW MARTIN LUTHER KING, BUT I PAY HOMAGE TO HIM. I KNOW I DON'T KNOW TWINN, BUT YOU GOTTA GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE. HUMBLE YOURSELF SOMETIMES DAWG. OH I FORGOT, YOUR SHIT IS LIKE A BED OF ROSES :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 04:05 PM~12715512
> *#1.  THE BITCH DON'T LIVE WITH ME;  SHE LIVES DIRECTLY AROUNG THE CORNER
> 
> AND #2.  I NEVER NEW MARTIN LUTHER KING, BUT I PAY HOMAGE TO HIM.  I KNOW I DON'T KNOW TWINN, BUT YOU GOTTA GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE.  HUMBLE YOURSELF SOMETIMES DAWG.  OH I FORGOT, YOUR SHIT IS LIKE A BED OF ROSES :uh:
> *





> *#1.  THE BITCH DON'T LIVE WITH ME;  SHE LIVES DIRECTLY AROUNG THE CORNER*


 :uh: 
what!!!...man, thats even worse!!!...u a sorry *****! how u gonna let a bitch thats lives around the corner move u out!!...and you like 40!!! u better go on over there today and handle that partner...real talk. don't call me anymore till u do!

....this foo's comparing lowriders and gangsters to MLK :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 06:01 PM~12715482
> *what kinda simp shit is that??? a female put u out of your own apt, u move in with moms and inconvience her while your woman stays in ur apt and your paying hererent!!!! while sancho's comin' through the bacc...unless thats your wife and/or your kids are up in there...you need ur nutz checked!! You should have the manager put her ass out for you!
> *


AND ANOTHER THING, I'M TIRED OF THE SHERIFFS BANGIN ON MY DAMN DOE ABOUT THAT HOE. I KNOW I WHOOPED HER ASS, BUT FUCK IT.. KEEP FAMILY BUSINESS IN THE HOUSE HOLD.. FEEL ME?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 06:13 PM~12715579
> *:uh:
> what!!!...man, thats even worse!!!...u a sorry *****! how u gonna let a bitch thats lives around the corner move u out!!...and you like 40!!! u better go on over there today and handle that partner...real talk. don't call me anymore till u do!
> 
> ....this foo's comparing lowriders and gangsters to MLK :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I BE AT THE CRIB *****. BUT TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE FROM THESE DAMN POE-LICE I STAY OUT OF HARMS WAY. THE PIGS CAN BE SOME GRIMY MUTHAFUCKAS WHERE I LIVE.

AND YEAH *****, I LOOK UP TO GANGSTAS AND LOWRIDERS. THEMS THE MUTHAFUCKAS THAT RAISED ME


----------



## 187PURE

WHY DO I NEED TO EXPLAIN MYSELF?? :uh: ANYWAY, TWINN STUCK HIS HEAD IN THE DOE.. I GAVE THE ***** SOME DAP.. WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT?? :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

AND SPEAKING OF CHECKING A HOE, MY HOMEBOY COREY WHOOPED HIS WOMAN'S ASS ON THANKSGIVING TOO. NEITHER ONE OF THEM BITCHES COOKED. THEY NEEDED THEY ASS BEAT. TOO BAD COREY GOT BOOKED


----------



## 187PURE

CF GON' HAVE "KICK ROCKS EVERYBODY" ON HIS WINDSHIELD WHEN HIS RIDE IS DONE. I CAN SEE IT NOW BOOOYY.. CAN'T TELL HIM NUTHIN :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 15 2009, 04:14 PM~12715592-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND ANOTHER THING, I'M TIRED OF THE SHERIFFS BANGIN ON MY DAMN DOE ABOUT THAT HOE.  I KNOW I WHOOPED HER ASS, BUT FUCK IT..  KEEP FAMILY BUSINESS IN THE HOUSE HOLD..  FEEL ME?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u aint never supposed to hit a female...if u need to, your game aint tight OR at the very least, have your bottom bitch handle the hoe for you. a female aint worth it unless she's you wife. and thats pushing it.
> 
> u might wanna move homie, u done fucced up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 04:18 PM~12715627
> *I BE AT THE CRIB *****.  BUT TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE FROM THESE DAMN POE-LICE I STAY OUT OF HARMS WAY.  THE PIGS CAN BE SOME GRIMY MUTHAFUCKAS WHERE I LIVE.
> 
> AND YEAH *****, I LOOK UP TO GANGSTAS AND LOWRIDERS.  THEMS THE MUTHAFUCKAS THAT RAISED ME
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use to look UP at them too, they raised me also along with the pimps hoes and hustlas thats the way it was being on welfare for 18 years but now i look str8 at them on an equal level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 04:21 PM~12715655
> *WHY DO I NEED TO EXPLAIN MYSELF?? :uh:  ANYWAY, TWINN STUCK HIS HEAD IN THE DOE..  I GAVE THE ***** SOME DAP..  WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT?? :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut up!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 04:35 PM~12715783
> *CF GON' HAVE "KICK ROCKS EVERYBODY" ON HIS WINDSHIELD WHEN HIS RIDE IS DONE.  I CAN SEE IT NOW BOOOYY..  CAN'T TELL HIM NUTHIN :uh:
> *


I'm just equal and I dont give a fucc too much anymore. I've been through so much shit that I dont have confidence in anyone anymore, everyone seems to be a step away from betrayal anyway.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 06:58 PM~12715982
> *I'm just equal and I dont give a fucc too much anymore. I've been through so much shit that I dont have confidence in anyone anymore, everyone seems to be a step away from betrayal anyway.
> *


SORRY YOU FEEL THAT WAY LITTLE BROTHER


----------



## 187PURE

I'M SITTIN UP HERE GETTIN PERVED WITH MOM DUKES. I GOT HER ASS DRINKING BRANDY AND TEA WITH ME. ONLY THANG I HATE IS WHEN SHE SMACK AND EAT.. TALKIN BOUT _"MM-MM-MM.. THIS IS DELICOUS"_


----------



## Tyrone

:uh: Y'all need to go on Dr. Phil, Oprah, or Tyra's show with this nonsense. :twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 05:17 PM~12716177
> *I'M SITTIN UP HERE GETTIN PERVED WITH MOM DUKES.  I GOT HER ASS DRINKING BRANDY AND TEA WITH ME.  ONLY THANG I HATE IS WHEN SHE SMACK AND EAT..  TALKIN BOUT "MM-MM-MM..  THIS IS DELICOUS"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 05:18 PM~12716200
> *:uh: Y'all need to go on Dr. Phil, Oprah, or Tyra's show with this nonsense.  :twak:
> *


take your ol' L7 ass bacc to gooddad.com!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 05:21 PM~12716229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> take your ol' L7 ass bacc to gooddad.com!!!!!!!!!
> *


This is a lowrider site, remember? Not a therapy or confessional web-site. '187', on REAL TALK, you too old, man. I understand sharing with your friends and what-not, but there's some things you should keep to yourself or seek professional help with.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 03:13 PM~12715579
> *:uh:
> what!!!...man, thats even worse!!!...u a sorry *****! how u gonna let a bitch thats lives around the corner move u out!!...and you like 40!!! u better go on over there today and handle that partner...real talk. don't call me anymore till u do!
> 
> ....this foo's comparing lowriders and gangsters to MLK :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you're being racist you called him a ***** and you a fat ass broke mexican!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 07:27 PM~12716302
> *This is a lowrider site, remember? Not a therapy or confessional web-site. '187', on REAL TALK, you too old, man. I understand sharing with your friends and what-not, but there's some things you should keep to yourself or seek professional help with.
> *


pssst.. PEEP WHAT CRENSHAW SAID ABOVE YOU :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 05:27 PM~12716302
> *This is a lowrider site, remember? Not a therapy or confessional web-site. '187', on REAL TALK, you too old, man. I understand sharing with your friends and what-not, but there's some things you should keep to yourself or seek professional help with.
> *


stall the homie out, thats what we here for, if he's able to shake them problems, he can build his rider in peace...

and that ***** is ghetto as fucc, u really expect to find professional help? professional help to him is the liquor store! :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

AND WHY DO MUTHAFUCKAS ALWAYS TRY TO KICK THAT OLD SHIT TO ME? WHAT THE FUCK IS OLD?? :uh: IT'S A FUCKIN NUMBER AND IT'S ALL RELATIVE. YOU'RE AS YOUNG AS YOU FEEL. I BET SOME OF YALL ****** ANY MOUNT OF MONEY.. I CAN RUN FASTER THAN YOU.. FUCK MORE BITCHES THAN YOU.. AND KNOCK MOST OF THESE YOUNG ****** THE FUCK OUT!! AND ON TOP OF ALL THAT, I DON'T EVEN LOOK MY AGE. I GOT BITCHES 16 AND 17 READY TO GIVE ME THE PUSSY. THE LOC HAS SPOKEN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 07:57 PM~12716635
> *stall the homie out, thats what we here for, if he's able to shake them problems, he can build his rider in peace...
> 
> and that ***** is ghetto as fucc, u really expect to find professional help? professional help to him is the liquor store! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 06:01 PM~12716682
> *AND WHY DO MUTHAFUCKAS ALWAYS TRY TO KICK THAT OLD SHIT TO ME?  WHAT THE FUCK IS OLD?? :uh:  IT'S A FUCKIN NUMBER AND IT'S ALL RELATIVE.  YOU'RE AS YOUNG AS YOU FEEL.  I BET SOME OF YALL ****** ANY MOUNT OF MONEY..  I CAN RUN FASTER THAN YOU..  FUCK MORE BITCHES THAN YOU..  AND KNOCK MOST OF THESE YOUNG ****** THE FUCK OUT!!  AND ON TOP OF ALL THAT, I DON'T EVEN LOOK MY AGE.  I GOT BITCHES 16 AND 17 READY TO GIVE ME THE PUSSY.  THE LOC HAS SPOKEN
> *


cuz u an old muthafucca thats why!!! and you look like ezell off of the Friday movie!!!


----------



## The most hated

FUCK BIG SCOTTY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 08:11 PM~12716812
> *cuz u an old muthafucca thats why!!! and you look like ezell off of the Friday movie!!!
> *


FUCK YOU PILS BERRY DOE BOY IN THE HOOD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2009, 08:13 PM~12716828
> *FUCK BIG SCOTTY
> *


 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 04:18 PM~12715627
> *I BE AT THE CRIB *****.  BUT TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE FROM THESE DAMN POE-LICE I STAY OUT OF HARMS WAY.  THE PIGS CAN BE SOME GRIMY MUTHAFUCKAS WHERE I LIVE.
> 
> 
> *


shit the police be shooting people then be sticking guns near them and say he had a gun.they blasted a 15 year old the other day comes back his mom was on the police force


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 05:57 PM~12716635
> *stall the homie out, thats what we here for, if he's able to shake them problems, he can build his rider in peace...
> 
> and that ***** is ghetto as fucc, u really expect to find professional help? professional help to him is the liquor store! :uh:
> *


Just how you tell me, "This isn't gooddad.com", this isn't The Maury Povich show. If he has issues like that, he should PM or call you. No one wants to read this foolishness. '187' post read like a list of Black stereotypes; alcoholic, beats women, and drives a Cadillac. :uh: C'mon, man. Go somewhere else with that.


----------



## 187PURE

YALL ****** EASE YALL MINDS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 07:05 PM~12717307
> *Just how you tell me, "This isn't gooddad.com", this isn't The Maury Povich show. If he has issues like that, he should PM or call you. No one wants to read this foolishness. '187' post read like a list of Black stereotypes; alcoholic, beats women, and drives a Cadillac.  :uh: C'mon, man. Go somewhere else with that.
> *


i agree with you he's a str8 up dump trucc loser muthafucca...but hes still the homie. besides, you just still mad about how we clowned u about your family card and now u try'n to get bacc and retaliate!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 06:01 PM~12716682
> *AND WHY DO MUTHAFUCKAS ALWAYS TRY TO KICK THAT OLD SHIT TO ME?  WHAT THE FUCK IS OLD?? :uh:  IT'S A FUCKIN NUMBER AND IT'S ALL RELATIVE.  YOU'RE AS YOUNG AS YOU FEEL.  I BET SOME OF YALL ****** ANY MOUNT OF MONEY..  I CAN RUN FASTER THAN YOU..  FUCK MORE BITCHES THAN YOU..  AND KNOCK MOST OF THESE YOUNG ****** THE FUCK OUT!!  AND ON TOP OF ALL THAT, I DON'T EVEN LOOK MY AGE.  I GOT BITCHES 16 AND 17 READY TO GIVE ME THE PUSSY.  THE LOC HAS SPOKEN
> *


Well, from what I read of your post, they read like you're in your late teens/early twenties.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 07:15 PM~12717411
> *i agree with you he's a str8 up dump trucc loser muthafucca...but hes still the homie.  besides, you just still  mad about how we clowned u about your family card and now u try'n to get bacc and retaliate!
> *


Mad because you clowned me?! NEVER! I didn't run and hide. Stood there and took it. When it's all said and done, I know what I stand for. And I stand on that. You may think you clowned me, but you didn't. 

Retaliate? Retaliate for what? I'm not an opportunist.


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK MAN, IT'S LIKE THIS.. ANYBODY THAT POP SOME FLY SHIT OUT THEY MOUTH GON' GET THEY ASS BEAT.. MALE OR FEMALE.. YA HUUUUURD MEY??!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 07:18 PM~12717443
> *Mad because you clowned me?! NEVER! I didn't run and hide. Stood there and took it. When it's all said and done, I know what I stand for. And I stand on that. You may think you clowned me, but you didn't.
> 
> Retaliate? Retaliate for what? I'm not an opportunist.
> *


Next time I go to vegas imma kicc your ass just on GP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:23 PM~12717482
> *LOOK MAN, IT'S LIKE THIS..  ANYBODY THAT POP SOME FLY SHIT OUT THEY MOUTH GON' GET THEY ASS BEAT..  MALE OR FEMALE..  YA HUUUUURD MEY??!!
> *


 :uh: Yeah.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:23 PM~12717482
> *LOOK MAN, IT'S LIKE THIS..  ANYBODY THAT POP SOME FLY SHIT OUT THEY MOUTH GON' GET THEY ASS BEAT..  MALE OR FEMALE..  YA HUUUUURD MEY??!!
> *


u a weenie if you gotta put hands on a female....u supposed to have your bottoms handle that like i told u...or step u game up to prevent it!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 07:24 PM~12717492
> *Next time I go to vegas imma kicc your ass just on GP!!!!!!!!
> *


OK. Let me know when you'll be here to do that. I'll get you a step ladder to help you kick my ass.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 07:27 PM~12717519
> *OK. Let me know when you'll be here to do that. I'll get you a step ladder to help you kick my ass.
> *


 i'll just stand on my wallet!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 09:26 PM~12717515
> *u a weenie if you gotta put hands on a female....u supposed to have your bottoms handle that like i told u...or step u game up to prevent it!
> *


FUCK YOU! YOU LET THE BITCHES STEAM ROLL YO' ASS. I'MA EXERCISE MY MAWFUCKIN PIMP HAND


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 09:27 PM~12717519
> *OK. Let me know when you'll be here to do that. I'll get you a step ladder to help you kick my ass.
> *


 :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 07:28 PM~12717531
> *i'll just stand on my wallet!
> *


You won't have much to stand on if you bring your girl with you. :0 Oooooo! :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 07:29 PM~12717542
> *You won't have much to stand on if you bring your girl with you.  :0 Oooooo!  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

REAL TALK: I REMEMBER BACK IN '96 WHEN THIS HOE TRIED SOME 'OL SLICK ASS SHIT. I TOOK IT STRAIGHT TO HER JAW. SURE THE BITCH FILED A RESTRAINING ORDER, BUT THAT WEEKEND I WAS KNOCKING BOOTS UP IN FAIRMOUNT PARK :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

2 Members: 187PURE,* EAR Impala*

sup eddie aka the Shark!


----------



## 187PURE

MAN THIS BRANDY GOOD AS A MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:32 PM~12717559
> *REAL TALK:  I REMEMBER BACK IN '96 WHEN THIS HOE TRIED SOME 'OL SLICK ASS SHIT.  I TOOK IT STRAIGHT TO HER JAW.  SURE THE BITCH FILED A RESTRAINING ORDER, BUT THAT WEEKEND I WAS KNOCKING BOOTS UP IN FAIRMOUNT PARK :biggrin:
> *


Why are you telling us all this?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 09:40 PM~12717638
> *Why are you telling us all this?
> *


KEEP YA HOES IN CHECK *****, THAT'S WHAT I'M TELLING YOU.. MARK


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:43 PM~12717670
> *KEEP YA HOES IN CHECK *****, THAT'S WHAT I'M TELLING YOU.. MARK
> *


I don't have to put hands on them to keep 'em in check. My game it tighter than that. And when they do get out of line, like Eazy-E said about his wrecked '64, "Throw 'em in tha gutta and go get anotha!"

"Mark"? What? Did you just finish watching 'Boyz N The Hood' or something? Calling someone a "mark" played out in '91.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 09:50 PM~12717736
> *I don't have to put hands on them to keep 'em in check. My game it tighter than that. And when they do get out of line, like Eazy-E said about his wrecked '64, "Throw 'em in tha gutta and go get anotha!"
> 
> "Mark"? What? Did you just finish watching 'Boyz N The Hood' or something? Calling someone a "mark" played out in '91.
> *


WELL I GUESS YOU DONE PLAYED OUT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

tyrone gonna fucc u up when u touch down out here Pure. Imma let him too!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 09:52 PM~12717766
> *tyrone gonna fucc u up when u touch down out here Pure. Imma let him too!
> *


TYRONE GON' BE IN THE CRIB PLAYING SCRABBLE OR SOME SHIT :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:52 PM~12717755
> *WELL I GUESS YOU DONE PLAYED OUT
> *


Wow! How clever! I'll give you that. That was good. Pat yourself on the back. That's only if your arms are long enough to do it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 09:55 PM~12717792
> *Wow! How clever! I'll give you that. That was good. Pat yourself on the back. That's only if your arms are long enough to do it.
> *


NAW I'M TOO FADED RIGHT NOW PLAYA.. I MIGHT FUCK AROUND AND GET A CROOK IN MY NECK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

tyrone, when u gonna chage ur avatar and that shit under it, u aint payin' no dues on the front bacc....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 09:56 PM~12717813
> *tyrone, when u gonna chage ur avatar and that shit under it, u aint payin' no dues on the front bacc....
> *


AW SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:55 PM~12717782
> *TYRONE GON' BE IN THE CRIB PLAYING SCRABBLE OR SOME SHIT :uh:
> *


Naw. This'll be what's being done to me in the crib...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 07:56 PM~12717813
> *tyrone, when u gonna chage ur avatar and that shit under it, u aint payin' no dues on the front bacc....
> *


When are you going to kick my ass?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 10:01 PM~12717889
> *Naw. This'll be what's being done to me in the crib...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUCK SICK HUH.. YEAH I HEAR YA THO' BOSS DAWG


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 07:24 PM~12717492
> *Next time I go to vegas imma kicc your ass just on GP!!!!!!!!
> *


And if you TRY to kick my ass, this'll what you'll be...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 10:08 PM~12717960
> *And if you TRY to kick my ass, this'll what you'll be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS JUST BANGIN THIS ALBUM THIS MORNING. MY FAVORITE TRACKS ARE ***** STRUGGLING, HOODRAT, AND SHE'S A BITCH


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:11 PM~12717985
> *I WAS JUST BANGIN THIS ALBUM THIS MORNING.  MY FAVORITE TRACKS ARE ***** STRUGGLING, HOODRAT, AND SHE'S A BITCH
> *


Check out Eiht's latest track...I know you'll like it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 10:14 PM~12718022
> *Check out Eiht's latest track...I know you'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS BANGIN THAT SHIT LIKE 2 SUMMERS AGO. I GOT THE VERSION WITH KING T IN IT


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:16 PM~12718041
> *I WAS BANGIN THAT SHIT LIKE 2 SUMMERS AGO.  I GOT THE VERSION WITH KING T IN IT
> *


My bad. Thought this was recent. Heard the version featuring King-T today.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn You'll ****** whiling out tonight. Go to your gals and get your pipes waxed!!! You fools too blue ball tense up in here... Like a bunch of old hags drinking cool aid on a porch in the projects playing gin!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 08:19 PM~12718062
> *Damn You'll ****** whiling out tonight. Go to your gals and get your pipes waxed!!! You fools too blue ball tense up in here... Like a bunch of old hags drinking cool aid on a porch in the projects playing gin!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Huh? English, please.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 10:19 PM~12718062
> *Damn You'll ****** whiling out tonight. Go to your gals and get your pipes waxed!!! You fools too blue ball tense up in here... Like a bunch of old hags drinking cool aid on a porch in the projects playing gin!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUNDI TAKE YO' ASS SOME WHERE. WE WAS HAVING A GOOD TIME TIL YOU SHOWED UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:22 PM~12718098
> *FUNDI TAKE YO' ASS SOME WHERE.  WE WAS HAVING A GOOD TIME TIL YOU SHOWED UP
> *


The only thing you where doing was crying like a bitch and paying rent for a home your not in Old ass !!!!!!!!!!

Should have laid that pipe down right then maybe your gal be in check fool!!!! She got her a young brotha now... :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 08:28 PM~12718165
> *The only thing you where doing was crying like a bitch and paying rent for a home your not in Old ass !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Should have laid that pipe down right then maybe your gal be in check fool!!!! She got her a young brotha now... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Oooooo! Damn!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 10:28 PM~12718165
> *The only thing you where doing was crying like a bitch and paying rent for a home your not in Old ass !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Should have laid that pipe down right then maybe your gal be in check fool!!!! She got her a young brotha now... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT EVER *****. MISS ME, CAUSE I AINT GOING TO JAIL FOR NO HO


----------



## Tyrone

Alright, alright, alright! Enough of this foolishness. Let's get back on topic (if that's possible).


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 08:28 PM~12718165
> *The only thing you where doing was crying like a bitch and paying rent for a home your not in Old ass !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Should have laid that pipe down right then maybe your gal be in check fool!!!! She got her a young brotha now... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that foo told you!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 10:37 PM~12718241
> *Alright, alright, alright! Enough of this foolishness. Let's get back on topic (if that's possible).
> *


I'M GON' TO BED, I'M TIRED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:38 PM~12718263
> *I'M GON' TO BED, I'M TIRED
> *


From what!!! you work and moms does your cloths and cook you 45yr fool!!!!!! you got it made *****....

I got to get to bed my self . cold as hell out so you know a ***** goes in hibernation mode... Finish up these bills on-line then to off to bed.. Unless that Keyloid Scotty calls me.. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 08:32 PM~12718198
> *WHAT EVER *****.  MISS ME, CAUSE I AINT GOING TO JAIL FOR NO HO
> *


Sing this tonight for your gal!!!













:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Jan 15 2009, 07:40 PM~12717638-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you telling us all this?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:43 PM~12717670
> *KEEP YA HOES IN CHECK *****, THAT'S WHAT I'M TELLING YOU.. MARK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:52 PM~12717755
> *WELL I GUESS YOU DONE PLAYED OUT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:55 PM~12717782
> *TYRONE GON' BE IN THE CRIB PLAYING SCRABBLE OR SOME SHIT :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:55 PM~12717792
> *Wow! How clever! I'll give you that. That was good. Pat yourself on the back. That's only if your arms are long enough to do it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 07:56 PM~12717813
> *tyrone, when u gonna chage ur avatar and that shit under it, u aint payin' no dues on the front bacc....
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Night fools!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 15 2009, 09:19 PM~12718680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Night fools!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2009, 07:11 PM~12717985
> *I WAS JUST BANGIN THIS ALBUM THIS MORNING.  MY FAVORITE TRACKS ARE ***** STRUGGLING, HOODRAT, AND SHE'S A BITCH
> *


My favorite track on Muzik II Drivby is <span style='color:blue'>"This Is A Gang"!</span>


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 05:01 PM~12715482
> *what kinda simp shit is that??? a female put u out of your own apt, u move in with moms and inconvience her while your woman stays in ur apt and your paying hererent!!!! while sancho's comin' through the bacc...unless thats your wife and/or your kids are up in there...you need ur nutz checked!! You should have the manager put her ass out for you!
> 
> foo...u be paying homage to people u dont even know!
> *


wow :0


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2009, 06:41 PM~12717095
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.

IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 02:23 AM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


 :0 OOOOOHHH SHIIIIIT!!!! DAAAAAAAYYMM!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 01:55 AM~12720424
> *wow :0
> *


SKIM READ MY PREVIOUS POSTS. ME AND THE CHICK GOT SEPERATE CRIBS. I WAS JUST HAVIN A PROBLEM WITH PUNK POLICE. I'M LETTING THANGS COOL OFF A BIT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

real talk :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Jan 15 2009, 09:25 PM~12718744-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come one.. You 'll listened to that back in the day!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 12:23 AM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


 :0 



Morning crew!!!! it's cold as hell. 187 and Tone you guys can take this weather back!!!!!! getting ready to clean the ride up so I can cruz out this weekend on some winter cruz... got to get some tires and yes hopefully the 225/14z got to go!!!! I found some 170/14z on this coast. and I need one 13.. :angry: 

still deciding if I'm coming down there Crip (low-rider nights).... I need to go South the way this weather is!!!! But we have a club meet up In snow country this weekend and then you know winter cruz in Fayetteville.. 

Hell I might ride 1400miles on the 13z. wife gave me the weekend pass!!!!!!!!!!! And money..:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 12:23 AM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


 :0 Oh snap! Damn! Well, that's-that.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 16 2009, 08:26 AM~12721834
> *Come one.. You 'll listened to that back in the day!!!
> :0
> Morning crew!!!! it's cold as hell. 187 and Tone you guys can take this weather back!!!!!! getting ready to clean the ride up so I can cruz out this weekend on some winter cruz... got to get some tires and yes hopefully the 225/14z got to go!!!! I found some 170/14z on this coast. and I need one 13.. :angry:
> 
> still deciding if I'm coming down there Crip (low-rider nights).... I need to go South the way this weather is!!!! But we have a club meet up In snow country this weekend and then you know winter cruz in Fayetteville..
> 
> Hell I might ride 1400miles on the 13z. wife gave me the weekend pass!!!!!!!!!!! And money..:biggrin:
> *


cold.you dont know what cold is.its 15 and the wind chill temp is 0


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 Oh damn its poppin off. A ***** just came in here and smashed and bounced lol.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 09:23 AM~12722300
> *:0 :0 Oh damn its poppin off. A ***** just came in here and smashed and bounced lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2009, 11:23 PM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


AND YOU ARE.............


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 09:23 AM~12722300
> *:0 :0 Oh damn its poppin off. A ***** just came in here and smashed and bounced lol.
> *


Right! :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2009, 11:23 PM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


so then that must make your day to see my ride!! hmm what a loser you are!!!!!! post your car up and get your pussy all wet!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:07 AM~12722632
> *AND YOU ARE.............
> *


Damn, dog. Dude CLOWNED you.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 09:12 AM~12722690
> *Damn, dog. Dude CLOWNED you.
> *


how did he clown me? he doesn't know me or know what I have. so who's the clown?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:13 AM~12722707
> *how did he clown me?  he doesn't know me or know what I have. so who's the clown?
> *


He (or she) made quite a few valid points.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by The most hated+Jan 16 2009, 01:23 AM~12720576-->
> 
> 
> 
> LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 11:07 AM~12722632
> *AND YOU ARE.............
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 09:15 AM~12722722
> *He (or she) made quite a few valid points.
> *


and they are........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 16 2009, 09:15 AM~12722724
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


they always have to learn the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:17 AM~12722734
> *and they are........
> *


You know what they are. Re-read the post. I'm not necessarily co-signing, but I'm not going to turn a blind eye or deaf ear to the truth.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 16 2009, 10:13 AM~12722232
> *cold.you dont know what cold is.its 15 and the wind chill temp is 0
> *


We was at 8 in STL  Got below 0 for a minute. I hate this cold ass weather!!!!!!!!!!!! My broad in Louisiana talkin bout its 70 damn degrees! :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 09:20 AM~12722760
> *You know what they are. Re-read the post. I'm not necessarily co-signing, but I'm not going to turn a blind eye or deaf ear to the truth.
> *


and what is the truth? since you know me so well


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 07:05 PM~12717307
> *Just how you tell me, "This isn't gooddad.com", this isn't The Maury Povich show. If he has issues like that, he should PM or call you. No one wants to read this foolishness. '187' post read like a list of Black stereotypes; alcoholic, beats women, and drives a Cadillac.  :uh: C'mon, man. Go somewhere else with that.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Big Dirt


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:21 AM~12722768
> *and what is the truth? since you know me so well
> *


Bro, don't turn it around on me.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 09:25 AM~12722803
> *Bro, don't turn it around on me.
> *


you said I know the truth so tell me what it is. you put out there not me.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:23 AM~12722783
> *Big Dirt
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 16 2009, 09:32 AM~12722854
> *
> *


waddup dog? I think it's time for me to really start clowning!!!!! fools just opened up a can of worms they can't close!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:30 AM~12722838
> *you said I know the truth so tell me what it is.  you put out there not me.
> *


You know what? I'm going to leave it alone. If anything, call 'The Most Hated's" bluff. And I'll leave it at that. We still cool, Scotty.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 09:37 AM~12722890
> *You know what? I'm going to leave it alone. If anything, call 'The Most Hated's" bluff. And I'll leave it at that. We still cool, Scotty.
> *


we cool I don't take this seriously like these bitches in here. I just want some turtle soup!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:39 AM~12722907
> *we cool I don't take this seriously like these bitches in here.  I just want some turtle soup!!!!!!!
> *


"Piece of lemon?"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 09:47 AM~12722980
> *"Piece of lemon?"
> *


you a filthy motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by The most hated+Jan 16 2009, 12:23 AM~12720576-->
> 
> 
> 
> LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 09:23 AM~12722300
> *:0 :0 Oh damn its poppin off. A ***** just came in here and smashed and bounced lol.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 10:12 AM~12722690
> *Damn, dog. Dude CLOWNED you.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE WIF TYRONE!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 10:15 AM~12722722
> *He (or she) made quite a few valid points.
> *


MORE THEN A FEW VALID POINTS!! EVERYTHING THING THAT ***** SAID WAS REAL TALK :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2009, 11:23 PM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


why you hidin' buster!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:07 AM~12722632
> *AND YOU ARE.............
> *


A REAL CRIP..FROM L.A..NOT SOME BUSTER ASS WHO RIDES THERE UNCLE NUTS..ASK ANY 1 IN SAN DIEGO TO LA ABOUT ME *****..STR8 GAME MAJESTIC,GROUPE,LOW BOTTOMS ALL THE REAL RIDES FROM LA TO SD NOW ME HOMIE..U NORTH COUNTY WEENIE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 10:16 AM~12723185
> *A REAL CRIP..FROM L.A..NOT SOME BUSTER ASS WHO RIDES THERE UNCLE NUTS..ASK ANY 1 IN SAN DIEGO TO LA ABOUT ME *****..STR8 GAME MAJESTIC,GROUPE,LOW BOTTOMS ALL THE REAL RIDES FROM LA TO SD NOW ME HOMIE..U NORTH COUNTY WEENIE
> *


well who are you then? stop copying Tha Young G


----------



## Tyrone

Well, time to sit back and watch the show. Let me go grab some popcorn, a Twix, and a champagne cocktail with a cherry twist. :biggrin: Piece of lemon.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I know most hated


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 11:21 AM~12723234
> *Well, time to sit back and watch the show. Let me go grab some popcorn, a Twix, and a champagne cocktail with a cherry twist.  :biggrin: Piece of lemon.
> *


 :0 :0 BRING ENOUGH FOR ERBODY :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Im over at H&R block doing my taxes looking at this shit on my sidekick and the lady doin my taxes is trippin on me laughin with the phone on my lap.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

since I have no car I'm going to walk to get my kids from school and then carry them home on my back!! Big Rich!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 11:29 AM~12723300
> *Im over at H&R block doing my taxes looking at this shit on my sidekick and the lady doin my taxes is trippin on me laughin with the phone on my lap.
> *



PROOF *****??? :0 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 11:23 AM~12723252
> *I know most hated
> *



:around: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:rant:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 16 2009, 11:29 AM~12723294
> *:0  :0  BRING ENOUGH FOR ERBODY :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Got you, bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 11:29 AM~12723300
> *Im over at H&R block doing my taxes looking at this shit on my sidekick and the lady doin my taxes is trippin on me laughin with the phone on my lap.
> *


LMAO! :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS HATNIN' BROTHAS IN THESE PARTS.....................*


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 11:30 AM~12723304
> *since I have no car I'm going to walk to get my kids from school and then carry them home on my back!!  Big Rich!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 16 2009, 10:21 AM~12722768-->
> 
> 
> 
> and what is the truth? since you know me so well
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously, I'm not gonna clown on you right now but everyone here talks amongst themselves and I've told you on the phone too that you come across as a phony thats all talk. Nobody gives you that respect anymore because of it, we expect more from you anyway being the oldest foo in here and reppin' your uncles shop and club plus being on here since 2001-2002
> 
> the best thing u can do is leave OR come correct and be honest.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 11:30 AM~12723304
> *since I have no car I'm going to walk to get my kids from school and then carry them home on my back!!  Big Rich!!!!!!!!
> *


he wasint talking about your pathfinder homie


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 01:16 PM~12723185
> *A REAL CRIP..FROM L.A..NOT SOME BUSTER ASS WHO RIDES THERE UNCLE NUTS..ASK ANY 1 IN SAN DIEGO TO LA ABOUT ME *****..STR8 GAME MAJESTIC,GROUPE,LOW BOTTOMS ALL THE REAL RIDES FROM LA TO SD NOW ME HOMIE..U NORTH COUNTY WEENIE
> *


AAAAWW SHIT... THIS IS GETTIN GOOD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 02:23 AM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


HOL' UP HOL' UP.. IT JUST DAWNED ON ME.. THIS ***** STRAIGHT KICKED IN THE DOOR OUTTA NO WHERE AND STARTED DUMPIN!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 16 2009, 12:20 PM~12723777
> *HOL' UP HOL' UP..  IT JUST DAWNED ON ME..  THIS ***** STRAIGHT KICKED IN THE DOOR OUTTA NO WHERE AND STARTED DUMPIN!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Sound like he unloaded the whole clip...


Time to Show & Prove Double V..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 16 2009, 12:20 PM~12723777
> *HOL' UP HOL' UP..  IT JUST DAWNED ON ME..  THIS ***** STRAIGHT KICKED IN THE DOOR OUTTA NO WHERE AND STARTED DUMPIN!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Indeed! Layed everybody down! :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 16 2009, 03:05 PM~12724155
> *Indeed! Layed everybody down!  :roflmao:
> *


I DON'T THINK BIG SCOTTY CAN RECOOP FROM THAT ONE. HE TOOK IT TO THE CHEST WITHOUT THE VEST :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 16 2009, 01:13 PM~12724222
> *I DON'T THINK BIG SCOTTY CAN RECOOP FROM THAT ONE.  HE TOOK IT TO THE CHEST WITHOUT THE VEST :biggrin:
> *


LOL! '187', you're crazy! :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

BETTER YET, HOW LUDICRASS SAY IT.. "_2 TO YA BUTT 3 TO YA NOGGIN" :biggrin: _


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Its getting hot in hurr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 16 2009, 03:16 PM~12724245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Its getting hot in hurr!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 11:04 AM~12723637
> *seriously, I'm not gonna clown on you right now but everyone here talks amongst themselves and I've told you on the phone too that you come across as a phony thats all talk. Nobody gives you that respect anymore because of it, we expect more from you anyway being the oldest foo in here and reppin' your uncles shop and club plus being on here since 2001-2002
> 
> the best thing u can do is leave OR come correct and be honest.
> he wasint talking about your pathfinder homie
> *


hmmmm well Angel you've never said anything me being phony over the phone. we talk about getting your car and you wanting me to finish one of my projects so we can roll to Ramonas! and you talk about how the fools on here are weenies and so forth. so I don't no where you get your dilusions from? I'm surprised the Imperials haven't checked your behavior o this site! very respectable club and here you are acting foolish. but you can come and prove me wrong anytime you like!!!! are you man enough..........


----------



## 187PURE

DRUM ROLL...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waiting.............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

still waiting.................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

looking at watch................


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 02:18 PM~12724271
> *hmmmm  well Angel you've never said anything me being phony over the phone.  we talk about getting your car and you wanting me to finish one of my projects so we can roll to Ramonas!  and you talk about how the fools on here are weenies and so forth.  so I don't no where you get your dilusions from?  I'm surprised the Imperials haven't checked your behavior o this site!  very respectable club and here you are acting foolish. but you can come and prove me wrong anytime you like!!!!  are you man enough..........
> *


Come on homie, im looking at what CF said and I don't think he said anything worth you calling him out about and bringing his CC in it about he just said his opinion. It was that other ***** that took off on you first. On the real though scotty I aint takin no sides but you should check homeboy not CF


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 01:18 PM~12724271
> *hmmmm  well Angel you've never said anything me being phony over the phone.  we talk about getting your car and you wanting me to finish one of my projects so we can roll to Ramonas!  and you talk about how the fools on here are weenies and so forth.  so I don't no where you get your dilusions from?  I'm surprised the Imperials haven't checked your behavior o this site!  very respectable club and here you are acting foolish. but you can come and prove me wrong anytime you like!!!!  are you man enough..........
> *



hold up...wait a minute!!!!!!!!

I may have not insulted you but i told you that you front too damn much while never showing anything. Thats real. We've been cool but overtime you seem like you aint about nothin' to me. i like to get down with brothas that are doing what I do. Now if you was humble like Tyrone, i wouldint call u on it too much but u always talking shit! it's better you here it from me than a stranger (like u just did a few posts bacc)

I won't allow no man or club to censor me. Too old for that shit partna. I aint dissing no clubs or anyone anyway. If I do, it's in defense. But if I'm having a bad day...i really won't give a fucc! I'm surprised Super Natural's havint checced your ass for frontin' and clamin' and being racist!! you outta get DP'd! you one of them foo's in the hood that be claimin' the set and ain't never got put on, courted on or did any dirt! yeah, i know ur type real well.

but anyways, this is just arguing bro..we can go all day and it won't resolve nothing. So whats up with your Lowrider? Do you have one? Pics? Anything???? tell us the truth and don't try and change the subject!

And you've proved yourself already w/o my help!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

and you've yet to address that other dude....u scared?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 03:46 PM~12725667
> *hold up...wait a minute!!!!!!!!
> 
> I may have not insulted you but i told you that you front too damn much while never showing anything. Thats real. We've been cool but overtime you seem like you aint about nothin' to me. i like to get down with brothas that are doing what I do. Now if you was humble like Tyrone, i wouldint call u on it too much but u always talking shit! it's better you here it from me than a stranger (like u just did a few posts bacc)
> 
> I won't allow no man or club to censor me. Too old for that shit partna. I aint dissing no clubs or anyone anyway. If I do, it's in defense. But if I'm having a bad day...i really won't give a fucc! I'm surprised Super Natural's havint checced your ass for frontin' and clamin' and being racist!! you outta get DP'd! you one of them foo's in the hood that be claimin' the set and ain't never got put on, courted on or did any dirt! yeah, i know ur type real well.
> 
> but anyways, this is just arguing bro..we can go all day and it won't resolve nothing. So whats up with your Lowrider? Do you have one? Pics? Anything???? tell us the truth and don't try and change the subject!
> 
> And you've proved yourself already w/o my help!
> *


Damn, 'CF'!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I did call homie out and he did nothing!!!! we'll soon what's up.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lets try it again!



Everyone here post up their rides!!!!

And anyone who doesn't post up a lolo, or potential lolo that they own RIGHT NOW isnt' doing sqaut! This is a LOWRIDER site not a social networking site!!!













at the show


----------



## Tyrone

Mine. FOR SALE. $2,500.


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Dirt422




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man you guys are awesome!!!! I have a few stacks on me can you guys help me build a car with all of your know how? because you all know I never owned or worked on a lowrider! so now the ball is in your(experts) court! so help a homie out with his project. I'll have pics next Saturday for you and you all let me know what you think!! or better yet come to the shop and show me hands on!! thanks fellas!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

and a couple of my projects


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 05:15 PM~12726507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the roof is hot


----------



## RawSixOneSS




----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 06:15 PM~12726507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dang that makes me wnat to just start all over with my ride.

i thougth i had a lowrider til i saw that

well 

back to the drawing board.


good job.


----------



## Dirt422




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 PM~12727113
> *dang that makes me wnat to just start all over with my ride.
> 
> i thougth i had a lowrider til i saw that
> 
> well
> 
> back to the drawing board.
> good job.
> *




Yeah CF gonna be clownin fools when it all comes together.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Jan 16 2009, 06:29 PM~12727066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Black top is killin homie!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 16 2009, 04:53 PM~12726304
> *Lets try it again!
> Everyone here post up their rides!!!!
> 
> And anyone who doesn't post up a lolo, or potential lolo that they own RIGHT NOW isnt' doing sqaut! This is a LOWRIDER site not a social networking site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This ****** here.!! Wanna be like him when I grow up....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 16 2009, 06:40 PM~12727149
> *This ****** here.!! Wanna be like him when I grow up....
> *


u the one with the rags, Mr. "I got a choice when I step in the garage"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 PM~12727113
> *dang that makes me wnat to just start all over with my ride.
> 
> i thougth i had a lowrider til i saw that
> 
> well
> 
> back to the drawing board.
> good job.
> *


thanks Cobra. It's been a lot of hard work and sacrifice. The spider is something personal to me, so I had it put on the roof. I also have it tatted on my arm. Some people might not dig it but others might...I like it though, it reminds me of certain things. Peace.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 06:45 PM~12727816
> *thanks Cobra. It's been a lot of hard work and sacrifice. The spider is something personal to me, so I had it put on the roof. I also have it tatted on my arm. Some people might not dig it but others might...I like it though, it reminds me of certain things. Peace.
> *


that roof looks good dog..shit the whole ride is dope,,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 07:45 PM~12727816
> *thanks Cobra. It's been a lot of hard work and sacrifice. The spider is something personal to me, so I had it put on the roof. I also have it tatted on my arm. Some people might not dig it but others might...I like it though, it reminds me of certain things. Peace.
> *


 :0 

I can't wait till get patterns on mine... It's just not done or seen all the time over here.. 1 out of 200 car show cars..


----------



## Rod Stewart

*BWAAAHAAAAHAAAA! * 

Scotty gettin' booty checked in this mofo on several occasions! :0 

post your ride, sucka - prove everyone wrong while you got the chance.

shit, i ain't even black and i'll post my piece of junk...


----------



## DIPN714

*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 16 2009, 11:23 PM~12728826
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i red that article, nice job. it says you have ten inch strokes up front?


----------



## Rod Stewart

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453076


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2009, 11:23 PM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


Scotty, TMH came in your stupid ass topic with 587 post and basically called you a Straight Bitch! (Nowwhatchagodo!)


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:07 AM~12722632
> *AND YOU ARE.............
> *


Now see, you basically proved him right with your lame ass response. (Don't Bitchout Now!)


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:11 AM~12722685
> *so then that must make your day to see my ride!! hmm what a loser you are!!!!!!  post your car up and get your pussy all wet!!!
> *


And what was this response all about? (You don't even know)


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:13 AM~12722707
> *how did he clown me?  he doesn't know me or know what I have. so who's the clown?
> *


He did clown you . . .

He came in here with 587 post and placed you and your 27,000 plus post on the [email protected]#k'n spot!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:19 AM~12722755
> *they always have to learn the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ahhhh Knock It Off Scotty . . . Knock It Off!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:15 AM~12723173
> *why you hidin' buster!!!!!!!!!!
> *


After all those weenie ass responses, now you get a little heart!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:23 AM~12722783
> *Big Dirt
> *


There you go losing focus . . . Again!

Fool [email protected]#k what Dirt and everybody else is going through.

Your focus should be on Big Bad TMH, who just clowned your ass!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 09:34 AM~12722868
> *waddup dog?  I think it's time for me to really start clowning!!!!!  fools just opened up a can of worms they can't close!!!!!
> *


Ain't no can of worms . . . So Knock It Off!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Damn, there is some serious analytical work going on in here :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 10:16 AM~12723185
> *A REAL CRIP..FROM L.A..NOT SOME BUSTER ASS WHO RIDES THERE UNCLE NUTS..ASK ANY 1 IN SAN DIEGO TO LA ABOUT ME *****..STR8 GAME MAJESTIC,GROUPE,LOW BOTTOMS ALL THE REAL RIDES FROM LA TO SD NOW ME HOMIE..U NORTH COUNTY WEENIE
> *


He called you out again . . .


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:18 AM~12723213
> *well who are you then?  stop copying  Tha Young G
> *


Nahhhh, leave me out of it and do you!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:23 AM~12723252
> *I know most hated
> *


Now you know him/she, now you know THM!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 17 2009, 01:29 AM~12730914
> *Now you know him/she, now you know THM!
> *


Scotty, You Are Burnt Out!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Well damn. Cars all clean. get up. No water !!!! So I'll be here till it defrost or something. I 'll try again later date. If I'm lucky I be able to make the 40 minute drive to The winter cruz. I swear. The one time I plan , have ,money , and get rid of little ones. I get screwed!!!!! Housefrozenwaterowned!!!!! :banghead: :rant: 

I'll try to get some pics. I know many LIL'ers will be there..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I see ****** bunping gums but no pictures of YOUR ride!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 06:31 AM~12731187
> *Well damn. Cars all clean. get up. No water !!!! So I'll be here till it defrost or something. I 'll try again later date. If I'm lucky I be able to make the 40 minute drive to The winter cruz. I swear. The one time I plan , have ,money , and get rid of little ones. I get screwed!!!!! Housefrozenwaterowned!!!!! :banghead:  :rant:
> 
> I'll try to get some pics. I know many LIL'ers will be there..
> *


and look at this mthufucca...talking to himself and shit. where your pics of your ride fundi...or or you frontin' too?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2009, 07:42 AM~12731357
> *I see ****** bunping gums but no pictures of YOUR ride!!!
> *


who u talking about?


----------



## God's Son2

hers mines


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 07:51 AM~12731398
> *and look at this mthufucca...talking to himself and shit. where your pics of your ride fundi...or or you frontin' too?
> *


do we really want to see his bucket?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 17 2009, 09:57 AM~12732051
> *do we really want to see his bucket?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Damn this all I can afford :biggrin: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Tyrone

Scotty, damn dog! You were straight blasted! It's all over now. Take it like a man. I'll give 'The Most Hated' alot of credit/respect. He (or she) had enough courage to do what some of us have been wanting to do for quite some time. Didn't beat-around-the-bush. Just aimed for the dome and unloaded. You're now the 'laughing stock' not only of this topic, but all of LayItLow.com. It's a shame it had to come to this, but it was a long time coming. It's '09, dog. It's MANDATORY to KEEP IT REAL.

OK, we all know Tommy B and 'Big Rat' are your uncles. What they've done and their significance in Black lowriding (or lowriding period), but you can't continue to ride their coattails. What have YOU done? What have YOU built? You have over 27K post on here and out of all those post you haven't shown a car that you've built/owned. You've posted old-ass pictures from the Super Natural shop or cars built by Super Natural. On top of that, you're the only person from Super Natural that frequents/post on this site. Why has no one from Super Natural come here to back you up? You don't have to lie to kick-it, dog! Keep it real. Also, stop calling people (you and I know who they are) trying to rally support after being called out. That's not cool. You made this bed. Now, lie (no pun intended) in it.

After reading what 'The Most Hated' posted again (and again), all I could do is laugh. Because it's hilarious. What makes it so hilarious is it's true. Can't discredit his (or her) post at all. Put me in the mindset of some of my favorite diss songs. Like to hear 'em? Here they go!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 17 2009, 11:31 AM~12732666
> *Scotty, damn dog! You were straight blasted! It's all over now. Take it like a man. I'll give 'The Most Hated' alot of credit/respect. He (or she) had enough courage to do what some of us have been wanting to do for quite some time. Didn't beat-around-the-bush. Just aimed for the dome and unloaded. You're now the 'laughing stock' not only of this topic, but all of LayItLow.com. It's a shame it had to come to this, but it was a long time coming. It's '09, dog. It's MANDATORY to KEEP IT REAL.
> 
> OK, we all know Tommy B and 'Big Rat' are your uncles. What they've done and their significance in Black lowriding (or lowriding period), but you can't continue to ride their coattails. What have YOU done? What have YOU built? You have over 27K post on here and out of all those post you haven't shown a car that you've built/owned. You've posted old-ass pictures from the Super Natural shop or cars built by Super Natural. On top of that, you're the only person from Super Natural that frequents/post on this site. Why has no one from Super Natural come here to back you up? You don't have to lie to kick-it, dog! Keep it real. Also, stop calling people (you and I know who they are) trying to rally support after being called out. That's not cool. You made this bed. Now, lie (no pun intended) in it.
> 
> After reading what 'The Most Hated' posted again (and again), all I could do is laugh. Because it's hilarious. What makes it so hilarious is it's true. Can't discredit his (or her) post at all. Put me in the mindset of some of my favorite diss songs. Like to hear 'em? Here they go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S SOME REAL TALK MY FRIEND


----------



## Rod Stewart

holy shit! 

is that the end of big scotty? :0 

dude straight jetted outta here quick fast! :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

WAHAHHA SCOTTY HOPPED ON HIS 10 SPEED AND BONED OUT!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2009, 12:12 PM~12732941
> *WAHAHHA SCOTTY HOPPED ON HIS 10 SPEED AND BONED OUT!!
> *


my grand-momma gave me that chain! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 17 2009, 12:12 PM~12732941
> *WAHAHHA SCOTTY HOPPED ON HIS 10 SPEED AND BONED OUT!!
> *


----------



## hard2get

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 16 2009, 11:23 PM~12728819
> *BWAAAHAAAAHAAAA!
> 
> Scotty gettin' booty checked in this mofo on several occasions!  :0
> 
> post your ride, sucka - prove everyone wrong while you got the chance.
> 
> shit, i ain't even black and i'll post my piece of junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love that color :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 17 2009, 12:18 PM~12732975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SCOTTY: 'MAN THATS FUCKED UP..IF IT WAS YALL, I WOULD TRY TA HELP YALL'

WAHAHAHAHA RED ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

rip scotty
nov 2002-jan 2009
with a post count of
27,327
:angel: :angel: :angel:




the most hated 
the new king


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 01:18 PM~12733333
> *rip scotty
> nov 2002-jan 2009
> with a post count of
> 27,327
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most hated
> the new king
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

DAMN I CAN ADD SOME LOGS TO THIS FIRE , BUT I'LL JUST LET 
SCOTTY'S ASH'S FLY AWAY ...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:25 PM~12732629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT ALL YOU COULD AFFORD? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

HE GET'N TREATED LIKE THE NEIGHBORHOOD STRAWBERRY!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 02:11 PM~12733653
> *HE GET'N TREATED LIKE THE NEIGHBORHOOD STRAWBERRY!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: aw u know hes gonna cry in the car


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2009, 06:42 AM~12731357
> *I see people bumping gums but no pictures of YOUR rides!!!
> *


Edited your post so it wouldn't be under-inclusive


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 01:18 PM~12733333
> *rip scotty
> nov 2002-jan 2009
> with a post count of
> 27,327
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most hated
> the new king
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 12:23 AM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


Read this post with this music behind it! It intensifies (sp) it! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 17 2009, 11:31 AM~12732666
> *Scotty, damn dog! You were straight blasted! It's all over now. Take it like a man. I'll give 'The Most Hated' alot of credit/respect. He (or she) had enough courage to do what some of us have been wanting to do for quite some time. Didn't beat-around-the-bush. Just aimed for the dome and unloaded. You're now the 'laughing stock' not only of this topic, but all of LayItLow.com. It's a shame it had to come to this, but it was a long time coming. It's '09, dog. It's MANDATORY to KEEP IT REAL.
> 
> OK, we all know Tommy B and 'Big Rat' are your uncles. What they've done and their significance in Black lowriding (or lowriding period), but you can't continue to ride their coattails. What have YOU done? What have YOU built? You have over 27K post on here and out of all those post you haven't shown a car that you've built/owned. You've posted old-ass pictures from the Super Natural shop or cars built by Super Natural. On top of that, you're the only person from Super Natural that frequents/post on this site. Why has no one from Super Natural come here to back you up? You don't have to lie to kick-it, dog! Keep it real. Also, stop calling people (you and I know who they are) trying to rally support after being called out. That's not cool. You made this bed. Now, lie (no pun intended) in it.
> 
> After reading what 'The Most Hated' posted again (and again), all I could do is laugh. Because it's hilarious. What makes it so hilarious is it's true. Can't discredit his (or her) post at all. Put me in the mindset of some of my favorite diss songs. Like to hear 'em? Here they go!
> 
> 
> *


He said "rally support" LMAO!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

dude is...











:roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Damn Skee-ty, I didn't know it was gonna be like this up in here!! We at the Monster Truck Rally in Detroit and my kids talking bout "when he gonna post up daddy"!!!
















I'm like "I don't know son"!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Cold as hell at the cruz.. but NC turned it out... But it was deff. Donk territory.. tons and then the king one showed up on 28 and higher then the 4x4 class..


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

@ SCOTTY


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2009, 05:59 PM~12735203
> *Damn Skee-ty, I didn't know it was gonna be like this up in here!! We at the Monster Truck Rally in Detroit and my kids talking bout "when he gonna post up daddy"!!!
> I'm like "I don't know son"!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 06:37 PM~12735531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you be posting other people rides why dont you post your ride


----------



## DKM ATX

> Lets try it again!
> Everyone here post up their rides!!!!
> 
> No problem
> Here are my past rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my new one project


----------



## TRUDAWG

Right.....right!!!


----------



## DIPN714

*YEA THAT'S HOW DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 PUTS IT DOWN;;;;;;;;;* 







http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/newyearsdayelcohoping226.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## FiveNine619

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FiveNine619, 6DEUCE6, DIPN714
scotty is that u..
stop being scary and come on in fool.... the most hated aint in here :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
has scotty texted u yet


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:16 PM~12735810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> has scotty texted  u yet
> *


i put him on text blocc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:16 PM~12735810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> has scotty texted  u yet
> *





> *(Text at 9pm Bigg Scotty)
> I told you those fools where week on there!! How CF is crying about racism but he called187 a week *****? Hmmmmmm I need to apply more preasure!!!..*


 :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 07:18 PM~12735837
> *i put him on text blocc
> *












:roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
"Hmmmmmm I need to apply more preasure!!!"..
all this fool needs to do is show some valid proof that he gots a rider and thats it.. if not just a admit that hes a dreamer..


----------



## FiveNine619

anyways I aint black but here a pic of my project hopefully it will be out soon..


----------



## Rod Stewart

i nominated this shit for owning of the year. still a long way to go though.... :biggrin: 

peep off topic. 

scotty holdin' it down for 2009 Lay It Low Awards!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:23 PM~12735876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "Hmmmmmm I need to apply more preasure!!!"..
> all this fool needs to do is show some valid proof that he gots a rider and thats it.. if not just a admit that hes a dreamer..
> *


He sent me some pics... let me look through the phone. I got ABOUT 100 TEXT WHILE I WAS AT THE CRUZ. He talked shit the whole time I was walking around. he texting.. :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 06:27 PM~12735913
> *He sent me some pics... let me look through the phone. I got ABOUT 100 TEXT WHILE I WAS AT THE CRUZ. He talked shit the whole time I was walking around. he texting.. :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 16 2009, 04:53 PM~12726304
> *Lets try it again!
> Everyone here post up their rides!!!!
> 
> And anyone who doesn't post up a lolo, or potential lolo that they own RIGHT NOW isnt' doing sqaut! This is a LOWRIDER site not a social networking site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1997 the 1st rider. I was 18. Nardi, Real D'z, plush biscuit/coffin interior with TV/VCR, 10 bats, 2 pumps done by Mando at HiLow in Gardena. 12 years strong.








My bikes, 1994/1995 built with hustled money on Crenshaw selling bootleg cassette tapes lol. Pic taken at Nadu and Central Ave. ES South Central L.A.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What he was drinking...










His car in the lot shop...

I must have erased his pic of his new truck ( nisson ) and his new puppy..

But it would be funny if I could print off his shit talking text and post them up... I'm out ridding and this fool at home hater texting!!!! LOL..


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 06:27 PM~12735911
> *i nominated this shit for owning of the year. still a long way to go though....  :biggrin:
> 
> peep off topic.
> 
> scotty holdin' it down for 2009 Lay It Low Awards!
> *


:0 
i just dont understand how 1 post can stall this fool out..for being a og on this layitlow shit i would of thought this fool would a least tried to come with a decent get back..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 07:32 PM~12735973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he was drinking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His car in the lot shop...
> 
> I must have erased his pic of his new truck ( nisson ) and his new puppy..
> 
> But it would be funny if I could print off his shit talking text and post them up... I'm out ridding and this fool at home hater texting!!!! LOL..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's gonna have to post his registration card too with all this


----------



## FiveNine619

x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its to early in the year to get owned like that


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:34 PM~12735992
> *:0
> i just dont understand how 1 post can stall this fool out..for being a og on this layitlow shit i would of thought this fool would a least tried to come with a decent get back..
> *


best believe big scotty will be back.

yappin' as usual - rod stewart pump your stomach, fundi with the white girl, cf with the wanna-be black, etc. etc. 

and still won't post pics of his ride(s), phat mansion in san diego or the usc team he sucks on. 

crusty ass dude is about as predictable as an episode of jerry springer. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WOW


----------



## Rod Stewart

BWAAAAHAAAAHAAAAA! 

FUCKIN' FUNDI!!!!

i'm beginning to like this dude... :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 06:43 PM~12736061
> *BWAAAAHAAAAHAAAAA!
> 
> FUCKIN' FUNDI!!!!
> 
> i'm beginning to like this dude...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
x2


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 12:29 PM~12723300
> *Im over at H&R block doing my taxes looking at this shit on my sidekick and the lady doin my taxes is trippin on me laughin with the phone on my lap.
> *


is she hot? them tax lady nerds usually have it going on :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: fool2, 509Rider, hot$tuff5964, FiveNine619, candimann, billjack, TRUDAWG*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
7 Members: Rod Stewart, FiveNine619, fool2, 509Rider, candimann, billjack, TRUDAWG



hno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL, ya'll got me crackin up, all on LIL while I'm supposed to be enjoying Grave Digger gettin in that ass!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 06:15 PM~12726507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your car is gorgeous homeslice


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 06:49 PM~12736102
> *your car is gorgeous homeslice
> *


x2


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:36 PM~12736003
> *x2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its to early in the year to get owned like that
> *


the polls run 365 a year, mayne.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 17 2009, 07:49 PM~12736102-->
> 
> 
> 
> your car is gorgeous homeslice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:50 PM~12736116
> *x2
> *


Thanks homies...some pinstriping and some leaf is gonna set the roof patterns and body-lines off just right!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2009, 11:23 PM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *











:0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 07:51 PM~12736127
> *Thanks homies...some pinstriping and some leaf is gonna set the roof patterns and body-lines off just right!
> *


along with that straight 6 you're puttin' in. :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I see my ****** dirt diggler! Whatupdoe homie!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

u see guys since scotty is gone this topic has been nothing but goodtimes and some postive vibes..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2009, 07:54 PM~12736150
> *I see my ****** dirt diggler! Whatupdoe homie!!!
> *



Whutupdoe!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 07:54 PM~12736149
> *along with that straight 6 you're puttin' in.  :roflmao:
> *


I'd be on big scotty status if i did some stupid shit like that :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 16 2009, 04:53 PM~12726304
> *Lets try it again!
> Everyone here post up their rides!!!!
> 
> And anyone who doesn't post up a lolo, or potential lolo that they own RIGHT NOW isnt' doing sqaut! This is a LOWRIDER site not a social networking site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK I AIN'T BLACK , BUT I AM IN HERE READING .
SO HERE IS WHAT I HAVE @ THE MOMENT THAT'S 
COMPLETE & BEING BUILT ... :biggrin: 
*MY 2 DOOR EURO*


































*MY 1963 RAG*

























































*MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY*


----------



## FiveNine619

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: FiveNine619, omaharidah, Dirt422, RegalLimited82, 1 lowfukn ram, candimann, Big Rich, hot$tuff5964, inkera, Rod Stewart, CadillacRoyalty
hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2009, 07:48 PM~12736098
> *LOL, ya'll got me crackin up, all on LIL while I'm supposed to be enjoying Grave Digger gettin in that ass!!
> *


Not coming this year for us. We get the Carolina crusher ( breaks down) and some other no name. but all we have is a indoor track. I also know the quad guys personally.. We go every year..I miss the Pontiac dome!!!! WWF and the trucks could go full blast!!! not this pop up and cut off shit.. :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 07:56 PM~12736166
> *I'd be on big scotty status if i did some stupid shit like that :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

understated!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

And we got a mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:56 PM~12736157
> *u see guys since scotty is gone this topic has been nothing but goodtimes and some postive vibes..
> *


thats a good point. since he got booted, we've seen everyone's cars, people are get'n along better and more people are joining this topic.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 06:57 PM~12736172
> *OK I AIN'T BLACK , BUT I AM IN HERE READING .
> SO HERE IS WHAT I HAVE @ THE MOMENT THAT'S
> COMPLETE &  BEING BUILT ... :biggrin:
> MY 2 DOOR EURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 1963 RAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pc just came in here and just blasted on every one like the most hated did to lil scotty..respect!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 07:57 PM~12736172
> *OK I AIN'T BLACK , BUT I AM IN HERE READING .
> SO HERE IS WHAT I HAVE @ THE MOMENT THAT'S
> COMPLETE &  BEING BUILT ... :biggrin:
> MY 2 DOOR EURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 1963 RAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:00 PM~12736204
> *pc just came in here and just blasted on every one like the most hated did to lil scotty..respect!!
> *



*I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL BRO :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

why u aint sayin nuthin Dirt or ccariii?? lol


----------



## Rod Stewart

deep!

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Rod Stewart, ccarriii, PAPER CHASER, inkera, Big Rich, TRUDAWG, plague, Dirt422, DKM ATX, candimann, luxuriousloc's, CadillacRoyalty, 1 lowfukn ram

everyone showin' love for the one big scotty.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 07:04 PM~12736233
> *why u aint sayin nuthin Dirt or ccariii?? lol
> *


Just enjoying the entertainment :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 03:07 PM~12733636
> *IS THAT ALL YOU COULD AFFORD? :biggrin:
> *


Before pic, oh she's about ready now. Total restore head to toe


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

If I had the money I would cut mine into a 2 door..


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 07:02 PM~12736216
> *I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL  BRO  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
thats the only to do it..


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 06:15 PM~12726507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN :0


----------



## Big Rich

scottys hiding at universal studios


----------



## REV. chuck

is everyone in shock i payed cf a compliment or what? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 08:20 PM~12736361
> *is everyone in shock i payed cf a compliment or what? :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


No just don't give a shit...


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:12 PM~12736294
> *:thumbsup:
> thats the only to do it..
> *


THAT'S RIGHT BRO . 
IT WOULD BE NICE IF EVERY 1 ON HERE DID ,
BUT UNFORTUNATELY THERE'S A LOT OF IMPOSTERS
ON THIS SITE . :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 08:21 PM~12736381
> *THAT'S RIGHT BRO .
> IT WOULD BE NICE IF EVERY 1 ON HERE DID ,
> BUT UNFORTUNATELY THERE'S A LOT OF IMPOSTERS
> ON THIS SITE .  :biggrin:
> *












:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 17 2009, 08:18 PM~12736349
> *scottys hiding at universal studios
> *


OH SHIT !!!
WHAT SECTION IS HE HIDING IN RICH ???


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 08:20 PM~12736361
> *is everyone in shock i payed cf a compliment or what? :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


like 'em or not his 4 is on point.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 08:24 PM~12736406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


YOU NEED A BIGGER PIC BRO !!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 09:25 PM~12736423
> *like 'em or not his 4 is on point.
> *



looks sweet for a white dude trying to be a black dude while saying he's a mexican dude 




just fucking with ya cf im trying this new thing where im alot nicer clean slate with everyone man enough to forgive and forget


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 07:27 PM~12736448
> *looks sweet  for a white dude trying to be a black dude while saying he's a mexican dude
> just fucking with ya cf  im trying this new thing where im alot nicer  clean slate with everyone  man enough to forgive and forget
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 08:27 PM~12736440
> *YOU NEED A BIGGER PIC  BRO !!!
> *


That's the one his shitty IPhone sent me..  I had some of him at Disney the other weekend or so.. he was trying to one up me when I was out at Wal-mart.. His daughter was in that one..I also was playing one up TV with him. he just got a new flat 34 and I sent him my 56 and 40 inch flat wall mounted text pics to one up him!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 08:27 PM~12736448
> *looks sweet  for a white dude trying to be a black dude while saying he's a mexican dude
> just fucking with ya cf  im trying this new thing where im alot nicer  clean slate with everyone  man enough to forgive and forget
> *



:around: 

2009 could be a good year after all.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 09:34 PM~12736504
> *:around:
> 
> 2009 could be a good year after all.
> *


there will still be plenty of entertainment :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 08:27 PM~12736448
> *looks sweet  for a white dude trying to be a black dude while saying he's a mexican dude
> just fucking with ya cf  im trying this new thing where im alot nicer  clean slate with everyone  man enough to forgive and forget
> *


Well fuck you I don't forget shit. you need to get to stepping!!!!!! Posting that fake BS thread... Take you royal ass cleaners with you with you!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 08:27 PM~12736448
> *looks sweet  for a white dude trying to be a black dude while saying he's a mexican dude
> just fucking with ya cf  im trying this new thing where im alot nicer  clean slate with everyone  man enough to forgive and forget
> *


It's all good. I'm just trying to enjoy Lowriding from now on anyway....it's about time I posted some fucing pics too.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 08:35 PM~12736514
> *Well fuck you I don't forget shit. you need to get to stepping!!!!!! Posting that fake BS thread...  Take you royal ass cleaners with you with you!!!
> *


oh damn! :uh: 

we had a good run till now.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 08:35 PM~12736514
> *Well fuck you I don't forget shit. you need to get to stepping!!!!!! Posting that fake BS thread...  Take you royal ass cleaners with you with you!!!
> *


this aint u and chucks times Buford...u guys can get down later...right now it's about your buddy wendel. did he call u trying to rallie support???


----------



## God's Son2

I GOT YOUR BACK SCOTTY


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:37 PM~12736542
> *this aint u and chucks times Buford...u guys can get down later...right now it's about your buddy wendel. did he call u trying to rallie support???
> *



fuck that motherfucker he tried to get a local guy i know to beat my ass for money 



funniest thing about it it was double what it would cost him to come do it himself 

:roflmao: i would have got my money back but wouldnt ya know it when the guy asked him to send it 



roberts broke ass backed out guess mommy and daddy would front him the cash to get it done


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 08:37 PM~12736542
> *this aint u and chucks times Buford...u guys can get down later...right now it's about your buddy wendel. did he call u trying to rallie support???
> *


who the fu** is buford? and what the hell is wendel doin!? :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 08:37 PM~12736542
> * did he call u trying to rallie support???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 










dude hypin' him up!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 17 2009, 08:40 PM~12736557-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck that motherfucker      he tried to get a local guy i know to beat my ass for money
> funniest thing about it  it was double what it would cost him to come do it himself
> 
> :roflmao:  i would have got my money back but wouldnt ya know it when the guy asked him to send it
> roberts broke ass backed out  guess mommy and daddy would front him the cash to get it done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 08:42 PM~12736571
> *who the fu** is buford? and what the hell is wendel doin!?  :biggrin:
> *


Buford aka Fundi


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:45 PM~12736597
> *really? lol
> Buford aka Fundi
> *


yeep a buddy of mine at that :uh: 


motherfucker aint too bright but then again we knew that already


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 08:37 PM~12736542
> *this aint u and chucks times Buford...u guys can get down later...right now it's about your buddy wendel. did he call u trying to rallie support???
> *


 :yessad: 



> * (BS 10:30pm text)Wait till I roll up on them fools.. They aint seen nothing yet!!!! CF be crying after talking all that mad shit . How can you  listen to that fool.. I swear I going put some *****'s in check!!!! *





> *(BS 9:50pm text) When you going to get then Gates *****. Tell Cracker to give up that money!!!!!*


 



> *FUCK YOU *****!!!!!!! (9:30)*





> * (10:43pm) Tell wife to get a perm since you aint got shit!!!!! And fuck CF and the black lowriders topic!!!!!
> 
> *


 :uh: 

on and on and on!!!!!! he has the web on his phone he says!!! :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 08:40 PM~12736557
> *fuck that motherfucker      he tried to get a local guy i know to beat my ass for money
> funniest thing about it  it was double what it would cost him to come do it himself
> 
> :roflmao:  i would have got my money back but wouldnt ya know it when the guy asked him to send it
> roberts broke ass backed out  guess mommy and daddy would front him the cash to get it done
> *


Like the letter you sent me with dog shit in it :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 09:50 PM~12736642
> *Like the letter you sent me with dog shit in it :uh:
> *



:uh: your full of dogshit why send you more


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 08:47 PM~12736613
> *:yessad:
> 
> :uh:
> 
> on and on and on!!!!!! he has the web on his phone he says!!! :yes:
> *


seriously, that dude is retarded. Nobody I know (especially pushin' 50 years old) acts that way. why he trippin' on me inpaticular? you need to checc TMH wendell...real talk.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN




----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 07:53 PM~12736667
> *seriously, that dude is retarded. Nobody I know (especially pushin' 50 years old) acts that way. why he trippin' on me inpaticular? you need to checc TMH wendell...real talk.
> *


i got ur back cf..
fuck big scotty that fool needs to handle his shit with tmh..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 08:50 PM~12736642
> *Like the letter you sent me with dog shit in it :uh:
> *


 :0 did you eat it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 08:53 PM~12736667
> *seriously, that dude is retarded. Nobody I know (especially pushin' 50 years old) acts that way. why he trippin' on me inpaticular? you need to checc TMH wendell...real talk.
> *


He's on line.. :yessad: 



> *White folks need to get out the topic!!!! *





> * You need to address chuck!!!!! *


 :uh: 

So you know I'm not BS!!!! 1-858-***-**99

:yessad:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 17 2007, 04:53 PM~~
> *YOU FOOLS DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I GOT, I'M BIG SCOTTY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:56 PM~12736683
> *i got ur back cf..
> fuck big scotty that fool needs to handle his shit with tmh..
> *


for real....i didn't say shit he didnt already know!!!! If it was anyone else, they'd get the same treatment including ME. Shit, I did get the same treatment by Chuck...LMAO. 

all he's gotta do is come correct, leave, change his name (and still leave) or post up his rider (now he needs to post up his reg with his name on it to, thast how bad is credibility is damaged lol!) to squash things. 

let this be a lesson to all those that lie to kicc it and front on their homies and in public. Sooner or later your hand is gonna get folded.


----------



## FiveNine619

cchhuucch


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 08:58 PM~12736696
> *He's on line.. :yessad:
> :uh:
> 
> So you know I'm not BS!!!! 1-858-***-**99
> 
> :yessad:
> *


what are u supposed to be? the sympathetic shoulder to cry on? 

man up wendell...pull your thong out'cho ass!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:02 PM~12736720
> *for real....i didn't say shit he didnt already know!!!! If it was anyone else, they'd get the same treatment including ME. Shit, I did get the same treatment by Chuck...LMAO.
> 
> all he's gotta do is come correct, leave, change his name (and still leave) or post up his rider (now he needs to post up his reg with his name on it to, thast how bad is credibility is damaged lol!) to squash things.
> 
> let this be a lesson to all those that lie to kicc it and front on their homies and in public. Sooner or later your hand is gonna get folded.
> *


 :0 

You made my phone stop rigging!!!!! :yessad:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:02 PM~12736720
> *for real....i didn't say shit he didnt already know!!!! If it was anyone else, they'd get the same treatment including ME. Shit, I did get the same treatment by Chuck...LMAO.
> all he's gotta do is come correct, leave, change his name (and still leave) or post up his rider (now he needs to post up his reg with his name on it to, thast how bad is credibility is damaged lol!) to squash things.
> 
> let this be a lesson to all those that lie to kicc it and front on their homies and in public. Sooner or later your hand is gonna get folded.
> *



*KIND OF FUNNY HOW THE TABLE'S HAVE TURNED SINCE YOU
FINALLY DECIDED TO POST UP YOUR CAR ISN'T IT .

NOW YOUR ASKING SCOTTY FOR PROOF JUST LIKE EVERY 1 WAS ASKING YOU ...*


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:02 PM~12736720
> *for real....i didn't say shit he didnt already know!!!! If it was anyone else, they'd get the same treatment including ME. Shit, I did get the same treatment by Chuck...LMAO.
> 
> all he's gotta do is come correct, leave, change his name (and still leave) or post up his rider (now he needs to post up his reg with his name on it to, thast how bad is credibility is damaged lol!) to squash things.
> 
> let this be a lesson to all those that lie to kicc it and front on their homies and in public. Sooner or later your hand is gonna get folded.
> *


that shits in the LIL handbook.


----------



## FiveNine619

i bet that fool caught wind that the most hated was at the new years picinc and thats why he probly didnt show up..
:0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 09:08 PM~12736766
> *
> NOW YOUR ASKING SCOTTY  FOR PROOF JUST LIKE EVERY 1 WAS ASKING YOU ...
> *


i think scotty took claiming to a whole new level....

bentleys, house in the hills.... :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 10:11 PM~12736801
> *i think scotty took claiming to a whole new level....
> 
> bentleys, house in the hills....  :uh:
> *


nothing robert hasnt claimed several times over as well


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 09:08 PM~12736766
> *KIND OF FUNNY HOW THE TABLE'S HAVE TURNED SINCE YOU
> FINALLY DECIDED TO POST UP YOUR CAR ISN'T IT .
> 
> NOW YOUR ASKING SCOTTY  FOR PROOF JUST LIKE EVERY 1 WAS ASKING YOU ...
> *


I've always had pics of my car ready for certain people to see it (in pics or in person) scotty has been on here 4 years prior to me nobody has seen shit...not even in PM till this day. 

Now I post up my pics cuz i dont care. i'm glad u guys like the car though.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 08:08 PM~12736766
> *KIND OF FUNNY HOW THE TABLE'S HAVE TURNED SINCE YOU
> FINALLY DECIDED TO POST UP YOUR CAR ISN'T IT .
> 
> NOW YOUR ASKING SCOTTY  FOR PROOF JUST LIKE EVERY 1 WAS ASKING YOU ...
> *


there is big differnece dog.. scotty has been on here since 2002 and not pic of a rider..not 1.. scotty rides are like the La Llorona just a fucking folk tale..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 09:11 PM~12736801
> *i think scotty took claiming to a whole new level....
> 
> bentleys, house in the hills....  :uh:
> *


Ya I was talking to him about my TV and sound and he said " fuck you. I got a theater. and my Home is next to Ice T's".. He sees COCO running sometimes..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 09:11 PM~12736801
> *i think scotty took claiming to a whole new level....
> 
> bentleys, house in the hills....  :uh:
> *


thats a good point. I've always stuck to talking about riding...this fool comes out saying he owns wine orchards and luxery suits at staple center n shit. 

thats big willie type of frontin'


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 08:16 PM~12736832
> *Ya I was talking to him about my TV and sound and he said " fuck you. I got a theater. and my Home is next to Ice T's".. He sees COCO running sometimes..
> *


:uh: 
in carlsbad??
no mamas!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:15 PM~12736826
> *I've always had pics of my car ready for certain people to see it (in pics or in person) scotty has been on here 4 years prior to me nobody has seen shit...not even in PM till this day.
> 
> Now I post up my pics cuz i dont care. i'm glad u guys like the car though.
> *


all that hassle and nonsense i put you through and you had pics the whole time?


come on now cf maybe the ar wasnt right and you werent so proud of it back then like you are now 


but if you had pics that whole time why didnt you save yourself awhole lot of emberrasment


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 09:16 PM~12736829
> *there is big differnece dog.. scotty has been on here since 2002 and not pic of a rider..not 1.. scotty rides are like the La Llorona just a fucking folk tale..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:15 PM~12736826
> *I've always had pics of my car ready for certain people to see it (in pics or in person) scotty has been on here 4 years prior to me nobody has seen shit...not even in PM till this day.
> 
> Now I post up my pics cuz i dont care. i'm glad u guys like the car though.
> *


OH DON'T TAKE MY COMMENT WRONG BRO I'M NOT HATING .
I'M JUST BASICLY SAYING THAT = 
NOW YOU CAN SEE HOW OTHERS FELT WHEN IT CAME TO YOU 
NOT POSTING YOUR'S . 

AS FOR SCOTTY , LIKE ROD SAID HE TOOK IT TO A WHOLE OTHER LEVEL !!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:16 PM~12736829
> *there is big differnece dog.. scotty has been on here since 2002 and not pic of a rider..not 1.. scotty rides are like the La Llorona just a fucking folk tale..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 09:18 PM~12736845
> *all that hassle and nonsense  i put you through and you had pics the whole time?
> come on now cf  maybe the ar wasnt right and you werent so proud of it  back then  like you are now
> but if you had pics that whole time why didnt you save yourself awhole lot of emberrasment
> *


you answered your own question, I had pics but I wanted to wait till i made some more progress. I wasint embarressd. Now if I was frontin' on you guys all the time i would have been embarrassed but I knew what i had.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 09:14 PM~12736816
> *nothing robert hasnt claimed  several times over  as well
> *


you meen roberts 50 gs a year job at dunkin doughnuts


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 09:19 PM~12736853
> *OH DON'T TAKE MY COMMENT WRONG BRO I'M NOT HATING .
> I'M JUST BASICLY SAYING THAT =
> NOW YOU CAN SEE HOW OTHERS FELT WHEN IT CAME TO YOU
> NOT POSTING YOUR'S .
> 
> AS FOR SCOTTY , LIKE ROD SAID HE TOOK IT TO A WHOLE OTHER LEVEL !!!
> *


aw naw, I didnt take it that way at all bro. But i know what u mean.


----------



## Rod Stewart

and i thought spreadin' jealousy had some explainin' to do!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 17 2009, 09:23 PM~12736898
> *you meen roberts 50 gs a year job at dunkin doughnuts
> *


 at least he's got a car. (not saying you dont)


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:21 PM~12736873
> *you answered your own question, I had pics but I wanted to wait till i made some more progress. I wasint embarressd. Now if I was frontin' on you guys all the time i would have been embarrassed but I knew what i had.
> *



dont even front i embarrassed the shit out of you daily back then :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 09:25 PM~12736931
> *dont even front  i embarrassed the shit out of you  daily back then    :biggrin:
> *


no bro, u didnt. kinda angry for a minute if anything.


----------



## SCLA

damn  


by the way, CF, your ride is this chit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 09:23 PM~12736905
> *and i thought spreadin' jealousy had some explainin' to do!!!  :0
> *


 look at this fool's signature :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:28 PM~12736955
> *no bro, u didnt. kinda angry for a minute if anything.
> *


and you could have saved yourself from that anytime 


one picture would have shut me up well maybe :cheesy: 

actually probably not but you could have tried


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 09:16 PM~12736829
> *there is big differnece dog.. scotty has been on here since 2002 and not pic of a rider..not 1.. scotty rides are like the La Llorona just a fucking folk tale..
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO , I KNOW WHAT YOU EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN ... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jan 17 2009, 09:28 PM~12736960
> *damn
> by the way, CF, your ride is this chit
> *


thanks homie I appreciate it. Hopefully i can finally finish the fucker for 2009.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 07:38 PM~12736544
> *I GOT YOUR BACK SCOTTY
> *


come on dog join the revolation
"diga NO a las mentiras"


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2009, 08:30 PM~12736977
> *I HEAR YOU BRO , I KNOW WHAT YOU EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN ... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:29 PM~12736963
> *look at this fool's signature :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


via sattellite


:roflmao:


ive always liked scotty fake as fuck but he's entertaining anyway


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 09:29 PM~12736973
> *and you could have saved yourself from that anytime
> one picture would have shut me up  well  maybe  :cheesy:
> 
> actually probably not  but you could have tried
> *


ha ...thats one reason why i didnt.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 08:29 PM~12736963
> *look at this fool's signature :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

didnt scotty say he was gonna kill somebody on here a few years back?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:32 PM~12736999
> *ha ...thats one reason why i didnt.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 09:35 PM~12737031
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont forget my book signing :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:twak:


----------



## REV. chuck

the pop up book was always my favorite


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:45 PM~12737116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:45 PM~12737116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GD that's a ugly mothafucker who is that. Loo like Satin in drag!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 09:47 PM~12737132
> *GD that's a ugly mothafucker who is that. Loo like Satin in drag!!!! :dunno:
> *


who u callin ugly?


----------



## REV. chuck

rather be ugly


then fat ugly and broke


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats up TopFan???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 09:50 PM~12737147
> *rather be ugly
> then fat ugly and broke
> *


And.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 10:57 PM~12737203
> *And.
> *


smelly piece of shit bad father who had to have the court force him to pay support scamming lying ass worthless sac of mooching fuckshit fat retarded magilla gorrilla fucking uncle tom ass motherfucker 


:dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:56 PM~12737190
> *whats up TopFan???
> *


Wazz UP!?


You guys are too much! I been laughing my ass off....do I have to post a pic of my car to stay in here?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 17 2009, 11:06 PM~12737269
> *Wazz UP!?
> You guys are too much! I been laughing my ass off....do I have to post a pic of my car to stay in here?
> *


im not posting shit these guys can suck it 


so NO you dont


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 10:07 PM~12737278
> *im not posting shit these guys can suck it
> so NO  you dont
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Jan 17 2009, 10:06 PM~12737269-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wazz UP!?
> You guys are too much! I been laughing my ass off....do I have to post a pic of my car to stay in here?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, show them some OG SFV Style stuff!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 10:07 PM~12737278
> *im not posting shit these guys can suck it
> so NO  you dont
> *


Post the Monte!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 17 2009, 10:04 PM~12737251-->
> 
> 
> 
> smelly piece of shit  bad father who had to have the court force him to pay support  scamming lying ass  worthless sac of mooching fuckshit fat retarded magilla gorrilla fucking uncle tom ass motherfucker
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 10:07 PM~12737278
> *im not posting shit these guys can suck it
> so NO  you dont
> *













Post that garbage truck you drive!!!!!! the yellow short bus looking turd with bags!!!


----------



## TOPFAN

:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:09 PM~12737292
> *Yes, show them some OG SFV Style stuff!
> Post the Monte!
> *


You going to POMONA tommorow?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 10:04 PM~12737251
> *smelly piece of shit  bad father who had to have the court force him to pay support  scamming lying ass  worthless sac of mooching fuckshit fat retarded magilla gorrilla fucking uncle tom ass motherfucker
> :dunno:
> *


sheesh.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I need some in-graving and patterns ...(sad gif)...89 miles (1way) and had to park in dirt today..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:23 PM~12737383
> *You going to POMONA tommorow?
> *


No, I need to go to the CarShop though. Let's do lunch one of these days.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 11:09 PM~12737292
> *Yes, show them some OG SFV Style stuff!
> Post the Monte!
> *


ima pull a cf and just tell you ive got something in the works but its gonna be awhile before anyone see's it



well ive showed someone on here already but thats it


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Damn Yall still thick up in this bitch! Nobody out partying on a Saturday nite :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 10:26 PM~12737399
> *No, I need to go to the CarShop though. Let's do lunch one of these days.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Skim, RAGTOPROY, Jokers1, FloRida, elcoshiloco, Fried Chicken Eater, TOPFAN, ccarriii


got damn this place got live since I was on here yesterday. :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2009, 11:36 PM~12737480
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Skim, RAGTOPROY, Jokers1, FloRida, elcoshiloco, Fried Chicken Eater, TOPFAN, ccarriii
> got damn this place got live since I was on here yesterday. :0
> *


you got new pics yet?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 17 2009, 08:42 AM~12731357
> *I see ****** bunping gums but no pictures of YOUR ride!!!
> *


Ok homie. My work in progress...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm out. Till tomarrow. Peace.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 08:51 PM~12736127
> *Thanks homies...some pinstriping and some leaf is gonna set the roof patterns and body-lines off just right!
> *


roof is bad as homie. Different but thats hy I like it. Came out nice homeboy.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 18 2009, 12:25 AM~12737394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some in-graving and patterns ...(sad gif)...89 miles (1way) and had to park in dirt today..
> *


you need alot more than that to save those rusted ass chipped up chinas..... :twak:


and fuk u skim and CF... clean ride havin bitches


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Jan 18 2009, 12:08 AM~12737682-->
> 
> 
> 
> you need alot more than that to save those rusted ass chipped up chinas..... :twak:
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pitbullx_@Jan 18 2009, 12:08 AM~12737682
> *and fuk u skim and CF... clean ride havin bitches
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

:0


----------



## FiveNine619

^^^^^
the funniest shit ever :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
the nails in the coffin


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2009, 12:30 AM~12737825
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG WTF BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

"victim is in a state of comatose"


----------



## BigRobb

Don't know how you came up with that news paper article, but that was some cold ass shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 10:42 PM~12737901
> *^^^^^
> the funniest shit ever :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> the nails in the coffin
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BigRobb_@Jan 18 2009, 12:55 AM~12737993
> *Don't know how you came up with that news paper article, but that was some cold ass shit! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


for reals


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2009, 11:35 PM~12738185
> *for reals
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2009, 02:30 AM~12737825
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




HAHA FUNNY AZZ SHIT RIGHT THERE HAHA LOL :0


----------



## cripn8ez

DAAAM DID SCOTTY DID RAN OFF????? LOL


CF THEM ARE SUM FUNNY AZZ PICS THEY PHOTO SHOPED OF U I WAS LMAO ON THEM HAHA U STILL MY LOC THOUGH..  

SHIM WEST CRACCING CUZZO BEEN AWHILE?


DIRT MY PHONE WENT DEAD ON YA LAST NIGHT ILL HIT U BACC TODAY..  


TRU WEST BEEN CRACCCING LOCO EVERYTHING GOOD WIF U?


WEST GOOD TO ALL THAT I FOR GOT WEST WEST  



NOW HERE IS SUM PICSOF SUM OF MY CARS BACC N THE DAYZ AND PRESENT :biggrin: 


MY CAPRICE ( CRIPN8EZ)
B4 I REDONE THE WHOLE CAR

















































THE PIC N LOWRIDER MAG APRIL OF 07








































MY 72 IMPALA THAT STREETDREAMS HAS NOW








































































MORE TO COME GUYZ


----------



## cripn8ez

ME & SNOOP DOING A 9 WHEEL








OUT CRUZ N WS STYLE








BBQ AT MY TILT
















MY 72 AND CAPRICE








MY CAPRICE (CRIPN8EZ) & MY 79 CUT DOG








MY ROEDMASTER HERE U GO FUNDI








ITS NOT A LOWRIDER BUT HERE IS MY RACE CAR WHO WANTS SUM U LIL BUMS LOL
















TRYING TO GET THE CADI HOME FROM FLA BUT PIGS WOULNDNT LET ME 









PIC B 4 I PUT THE SNOW TOUCH ON IT
































UP DAYED PICS


----------



## cripn8ez

THE LAST ONES

















NOT A RIDER BUT IT PULLS MY RIDERZ MY TRUCC








MY CUT DOG OBSESSION CC HAS IT NOW


































THATS ALL FOLKS NO MORE PIC HOPE U ENJOY

BIG FISH VOL 29 OBSESSION FEST FOTAGE


----------



## cripn8ez

CINCO SHOW LAST YR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pAlqw8GIZY


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2009, 09:49 PM~12737139
> *who u callin ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that erckell


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:21 PM~12737369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


nice


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2009, 11:30 PM~12737825
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 17 2009, 10:25 PM~12737394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some in-graving and patterns ...(sad gif)...89 miles (1way) and had to park in dirt today..
> *


How can u say some stupid shit like that when your rims are all rusted and chipped up? whats wrong with you? You need to spend some more money.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 08:12 AM~12739038
> *How can u say some stupid shit like that when your rims are all rusted and chipped up? whats wrong with you? You need to spend some more money.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *OWNED!!!!!*


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 08:12 AM~12739038
> *How can u say some stupid shit like that when your rims are all rusted and chipped up? whats wrong with you? You need to spend some more money.
> *


hes a bullshitter and he has no money


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 18 2009, 08:55 AM~12739173
> *hes a bullshitter and he has no money
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 17 2009, 11:08 PM~12737682
> *you need alot more than that to save those rusted ass chipped up chinas..... :twak:
> and fuk u skim and CF... clean ride havin bitches
> *



My chrome one are brand new..Of all the rims my boy takes a pic off. he gets the one that looks like shit.. LOL. the rest look new. the guy that had , them left them out side for a while.. Their not as bad in person...

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your right CF.. After the BMW get new shoes (2000 black powercoat 19z). The chrome set getting some work done and new chips... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cripn8ez, TRUDAWG, Classic - Landau, ButchFragrance


TRUDAWG WEST GOOD LOC?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2009, 09:47 AM~12739442
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: cripn8ez, TRUDAWG, Classic - Landau, ButchFragrance
> TRUDAWG WEST GOOD LOC?
> *


aww man freezing my balls off here in Detroit with negative 10 degree weather!
wussup with you homie


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 18 2009, 12:50 PM~12739461
> *aww man freezing my balls off here in Detroit with negative 10 degree weather!
> wussup with you homie
> *



DAAAAM I THOUGHT IT WAS BAD OUT HERE N THE 20'S SHIT UR AZZ IS FROOZE HAHA SHIT U DRIVE OUT THERE TO? U B TRAVELING CUZZO BRING UR AZZ OUT HERE TO THE STIX


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Jan 18 2009, 01:08 AM~12737682-->
> 
> 
> 
> you need alot more than that to save those rusted ass chipped up chinas..... :twak:
> and fuk u skim and CF... clean ride havin bitches
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 10:12 AM~12739038
> *How can u say some stupid shit like that when your rims are all rusted and chipped up? whats wrong with you? You need to spend some more money.
> *


He says they are Z's and his chrome ones are D'z. :uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 14 2009, 09:54 PM~12706780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome 14 , purple 13 z for the shows..
> *





> I need some in-graving and patterns ...(sad gif)...89 miles (1way) and had to park in dirt today..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 18 2009, 12:02 PM~12739545
> *He says they are Z's and his chrome ones are D'z.  :uh:
> *


hes fucking pathetic.... maybe he will follow scotties lead and get the fuck out


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 18 2009, 10:24 AM~12739707
> *hes fucking pathetic.... maybe he will follow scotties lead and get the fuck out
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CO-SIGNED


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 18 2009, 12:24 PM~12739707
> *hes fucking pathetic.... maybe he will follow scotties lead and get the fuck out
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

Am I the only one who notices he talks to himself in this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 18 2009, 10:27 AM~12739717
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CO-SIGNED
> *


x2


----------



## Rod Stewart

FCE - that shit was pure comedy. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 18 2009, 10:37 AM~12739766
> *x2
> *


 :nono: :nono: X3


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 18 2009, 11:31 AM~12739735
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> Am I the only one who notices he talks to himself in this topic.  :biggrin:
> *


no you're not :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 16 2009, 04:53 PM~12726304
> *Lets try it again!
> Everyone here post up their rides!!!!
> *




































my hoopties :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

yea CF you got me I don't have a car and never owned a lowrider but I do own property and have full custody. it was all a dream....................


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 18 2009, 10:43 AM~12739803
> *:nono:  :nono: X3
> *


i ment to hit 3 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2009, 10:54 AM~12739483
> *DAAAAM I THOUGHT IT WAS BAD OUT HERE N THE 20'S SHIT UR AZZ IS FROOZE HAHA SHIT U DRIVE OUT THERE TO? U B TRAVELING CUZZO BRING UR AZZ OUT HERE TO THE STIX
> *


cripn8ez thats a clean ass big body u gots thurr homie :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 08:38 PM~12736544
> *I GOT YOUR COCK SCOTTY
> *


 :uh: GTFO


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

.........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 11:05 AM~12739922
> *yea CF you got me  I don't have a car and never owned a lowrider but I do own property and have full custody.  it was all a dream....................
> *


 Your cake ass needs to address your daddy TMH 1st and like 10 others up in here after...matter of fact don't even write no more. Post cars WITH some registration pics or GTFO!!! You just used and waisted one pefectly good post-space with that lame ass comment!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 01:38 PM~12740995
> *.........
> *


Your so fucked up...you don't even know what to do do you?.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 18 2009, 11:28 AM~12740071
> *cripn8ez thats a clean ass big body u gots thurr homie  :biggrin:
> *


 That foo is dedicated, I can vouch for that!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 04:56 PM~12741085
> *That foo is dedicated, I can vouch for that!
> *



thanx homie and u know this fo life...

QUOTE(RAGTOPROY @ Jan 18 2009, 11:28 AM) 
cripn8ez thats a clean ass big body u gots thurr homie 



thanx bro i try to make it happen...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 17 2009, 07:39 PM~12736028
> *best believe big scotty will be back.
> 
> yappin' as usual - rod stewart pump your stomach, fundi with the white girl, cf with the wanna-be black, etc. etc.
> 
> and still won't post pics of his ride(s), phat mansion in san diego or the usc team he sucks on.
> 
> crusty ass dude is about as predictable as an episode of jerry springer.  :uh:
> *


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

yo CF the BLONDE is lookin good!
the spider looks good on there!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 12:51 PM~12741067
> *Your cake ass needs to address your daddy TMH 1st and like 10 others up in here after...matter of fact don't even write no more. Post cars WITH some registration pics or GTFO!!! You just used and waisted one pefectly good post-space with that lame ass comment!
> *


since I don't have a car how can I post a picture stupid ass? since you 3 jobs like you're Jamaican why don't you buy one for me and I'll build it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 03:06 PM~12741476
> *since I don't have a car how can I post a picture stupid ass?  since you 3 jobs like you're Jamaican why don't you buy one for me and I'll build it.
> *


Like Tyrone said, "You're the laughing stock of layitlow" right now. You've lost respect with all that shit talking and fronting you do..for the last 7 YEARS :uh: Serious, you need to leave this topic.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jan 18 2009, 02:21 PM~12741237
> *yo CF the BLONDE is lookin good!
> the spider looks good on there!!
> *


 Thanks bro!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I'm fronting on owning so help me get one!!! none of you fools never met me why don't you gus help me? help me CF since you have all this knowledge on lowriding. and you're the laughing stock down at family court!!! your dum ass going to get on Tyrone for being a real man and having a real perspective on life!!! man please!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 16 2009, 12:23 AM~12720576
> *LISTEN UP *****. I BEEN CHECCIN THIS TOPIC FOR A MINUTE CUZZ. YOU LIKE THE MOST VOCAL ***** ON HERE BUT YET YOU AINT POSTED ONE PIC OF A RIDER BESIDES THE ONES COMIN OUT THE SHOP THAT RAT BUILT A LONG ASS TIME AGO AND THATS REAL TALK LOCO. ITS ABOUT TIME YOU COME CORRECT AND LET THE REST OF THESE ****** KNOW THAT AINT UP ON YOUR REAL SIDE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SIMPLY AINT GOT A RIDER CUZZ, YOU FEEL ME? NOW I AINT SAYIN YOU AINT NO RIDAH BUT YOU AINT POSTED UP YOUR CAR AFTER HUNDREDS OF REQUESTS.
> 
> IT DONT TAKE A GENIUS TO KNOW YOU BEEN ON THE INTERNET WOOFIN ON THE 'S. NAT' BUT A ***** AINT FLYIN NO PLAQUE. YOU QUICK TO CRITICIZE THE OTHER ***** FOR HAVIN A ROADMASTER BUT YOU AINT GOT ONE SINGLE DAYTONA, NOT EVEN A BENT ONE UNDER THE BED SO ***** JUST KEEP IT 100. ITS ALL GRAVY TO BE ON THE INTERNET TALKIN ABOUT RIDIN, BUT BEFORE YOU CHECC THE NEXT ***** ON RIDIN, ATLEAST HAVE A RIDER TO PULL UP ON A ***** FIRST.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 17 2009, 11:31 AM~12732666
> *Scotty, damn dog! You were straight blasted! It's all over now. Take it like a man. I'll give 'The Most Hated' alot of credit/respect. He (or she) had enough courage to do what some of us have been wanting to do for quite some time. Didn't beat-around-the-bush. Just aimed for the dome and unloaded. You're now the 'laughing stock' not only of this topic, but all of LayItLow.com. It's a shame it had to come to this, but it was a long time coming. It's '09, dog. It's MANDATORY to KEEP IT REAL.
> 
> OK, we all know Tommy B and 'Big Rat' are your uncles. What they've done and their significance in Black lowriding (or lowriding period), but you can't continue to ride their coattails. What have YOU done? What have YOU built? You have over 27K post on here and out of all those post you haven't shown a car that you've built/owned. You've posted old-ass pictures from the Super Natural shop or cars built by Super Natural. On top of that, you're the only person from Super Natural that frequents/post on this site. Why has no one from Super Natural come here to back you up? You don't have to lie to kick-it, dog! Keep it real. Also, stop calling people (you and I know who they are) trying to rally support after being called out. That's not cool. You made this bed. Now, lie (no pun intended) in it.
> 
> After reading what 'The Most Hated' posted again (and again), all I could do is laugh. Because it's hilarious. What makes it so hilarious is it's true. Can't discredit his (or her) post at all. Put me in the mindset of some of my favorite diss songs.
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

who flushed the toilet? :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 17 2009, 02:18 AM~12730887
> *There you go losing focus . . . Again!
> 
> Fool [email protected]#k what Dirt and everybody else is going through.
> 
> Your focus should be on Big Bad TMH, who just clowned your ass!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I keep telling you guys I don't have or never had a car!!! so when I get a car will you guys hwlp me? can a brother get some support?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 04:07 PM~12741831
> *I keep telling you guys I don't have or never had a car!!!  so when I get a car will you guys hwlp me?  can a brother get some support?
> *


If you would come 100% correct and honest from now on, stop talking shit to people all the time and fronting so damn much about stuff you ain't got as if somehow you've been trying to e-floss or phone-floss on us then maybe they'd consider it. For now, I think you need to chill the fucc out and focus on get'n a rider or just leave this site all together if you don't plan on get'n one. 

Personally, I'm str8 on you. Your too fucking old to have been acting the way you do, you should have known better. Thats what teenagers do and I ain't got time for it. I've been through too much shit just to lowride. I'm use to dealin' with real brothas that hustle and sacrifice for this thang we call Lowriding. Anyways...get you some bizzness and come back another day. 

I don't mean to checc you like a little kid because every man deserves his due respect but homie you've been acting like a kid so it is what it is.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I think Snow might help me whenever I get a car. might be while since I can't afford to buy one.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 04:26 PM~12741931
> *I think Snow might help me whenever I get a car.  might be  while since I can't afford to buy one.
> *











and stop actin' like a crybaby bitch right now. get some cash and front that shit to your uncle if u need help.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel I keep saying I don't hav a car and never had a car!!!! what more do you want? you're right a hundred percent I have no car and my house is only 1 big room only. I'm really a security guard at the bank. I make 8.50 an hour and live alone.


----------



## FloRida

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 05:29 PM~12741959
> *Angel I keep saying I don't hav a car and never had a car!!!!  what more do you want? you're right a hundred percent I have no car and my house is only 1 big room only.  I'm really a security guard at the bank.  I make 8.50 an hour and live alone.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 04:29 PM~12741959
> *Angel I keep saying I don't hav a car and never had a car!!!!  what more do you want? you're right a hundred percent I have no car and my house is only 1 big room only.  I'm really a security guard at the bank.  I make 8.50 an hour and live alone.
> *


there you go, thats all u had to say years ago...THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 04:29 PM~12741959
> *Angel I keep saying I don't hav a car and never had a car!!!!  what more do you want? you're right a hundred percent I have no car and my house is only 1 big room only.  I'm really a security guard at the bank.  I make 8.50 an hour and live alone.
> *


and since thats your case, this aint no social networking site for people w/o a car (unless you wanna stay in OT) or gooddad.com so keep it pushin' bro. We'll be here when you get custody of a car. Bye.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> *Wait till I roll up on them fools.. They aint seen nothing yet!!!! CF be crying after talking all that mad sh** . How can you listen to that fool.. I swear I'm going put some ni**a's in check!!!!" - Big Scotty, via satellite, 1/17/09*


and what happined to all this?^^^^ Jive Turkey Gutless Yellow Belly Old Fool


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

leev big skotty alone!!!! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I want Tyrone to help me!!! that's it!!!!!! he can help me build my 1st car. is that cool with you Tyrone? let me know homie!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 06:49 PM~12742101
> *and what happined to all this?^^^^ Jive Turkey Gutless Yellow Belly Old Fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 03:49 PM~12742101
> *and what happined to all this?^^^^ Jive Turkey Gutless Yellow Belly Old Fool
> *


that's Fundi talking not me!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

since I've never had a lowrider before and never been around lowriders when I get my 1st car what should my 1st step be? pick my paint out or get my wheels 1st? and what shop shall I take my 1st car too? do you guys have any in mind? I might only have around 4k to spend on my 1st car.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 18 2009, 04:58 PM~12742168-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's Fundi talking not me!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 05:36 PM~12742349
> *since I've never had a lowrider before and never been around lowriders when I get my 1st car what should my 1st step be?  pick my paint out or get my wheels 1st?  and what shop shall I take my 1st car too?  do you guys have any in mind?  I might only have around 4k to spend on my 1st car.
> *


 :0 Thats more then enought to start.....


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 03:58 PM~12742168
> *that's Fundi talking not me!!!
> *











post pics... or go get the fuck on...
nuff said


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 04:36 PM~12742349
> *since I've never had a lowrider before and never been around lowriders when I get my 1st car what should my 1st step be?  pick my paint out or get my wheels 1st?  and what shop shall I take my 1st car too?  do you guys have any in mind?  I might only have around 4k to spend on my 1st car.
> *


here u go dog
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-20-Lowrider-W-140-...1QQcmdZViewItem

































































































... baby steps.. once you get your stripes ur ass can maybe come back to this topic with some respect...but only if u come correct after that maybe the homies will talk about getting u in to a real rider..but for now u can fuck with this bike and sooner then later u can graduate to real rider.. weenie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FiveNine619 is going hard in the paint!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 18 2009, 04:48 PM~12742417
> *:angry:
> :0 Thats more then enought to start.....
> *


it is? cool!!! I want to buy a Cadillac someday. I want to be like that guy what's his name on here? oh 187Pure or Kadillac King. that's a real street car. it looks like it's my 4k price range. what should I join? what clubs are you in?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey 619 since I'm in San Diego county also maybe we can meet up one day and you show me around and give me some tips?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 06:33 PM~12742696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Candimann what can I get done with 4k to start?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Dirt? you have any advice for me since I never had a car? I'll be getting one soon. it's hard to lowride making 8.50 an hour!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 05:38 PM~12742735
> *hey 619 since I'm in San Diego county also maybe we can meet up one day and you show me around and give me some tips?
> *


for sure dogg..i be at sears in spring valley @ the hopp its right off the 125 at 800pm..ill be wearing my GROUPE jacket... get at me..


----------



## FiveNine619

matter of fact read up on sum game u self proclaim og
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=437172&st=1440


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 05:24 PM~12741914
> *If you would come 100% correct and honest from now on, stop talking shit to people all the time and fronting so damn much about stuff you ain't got as if somehow you've been trying to e-floss or phone-floss on us*



***** said 'phone flossin' lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 05:26 PM~12741931
> *I think Snow might help me whenever I get a car.  might be  while since I can't afford to buy one.
> *


Man stop it. Now you are just trying to play the sympathy card. In reality, just because of your uncle's shop, you are one step ahead of everybody on here with the tools and knowledge of lowriding right at your disposal. Most people on here could only wish their uncle built cars as good as yours and you arent using that to your benefit. 

Its like having Dr. Dre for an uncle and you aint tryin to make no beats. Shit, even Warren G was smart enough to make Regulator.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 06:41 PM~12743263
> *Man stop it. Now you are just trying to play the sympathy card. In reality, just because of your uncle's shop, you are one step ahead of everybody on here with the tools and knowledge of lowriding right at your disposal. Most people on here could only wish their uncle built cars as good as yours and you arent using that to your benefit.
> 
> Its like having Dr. Dre for an uncle and you aint tryin to make no beats. Shit, even Warren G was smart enough to make Regulator.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I don't understand your statement Skim? explain better since I never had a car. maybe you can give me some advice?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2009, 10:30 PM~12737825
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:0 :cheesy: scotty pm me if you want me to change your screen name


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 18 2009, 07:47 PM~12743930
> *:0  :cheesy: scotty pm me if you want me to change your screen name
> *


I need help with a car


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

candimann any advice for me?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 18 2009, 06:16 PM~12743044
> *for sure dogg..i be at sears in spring valley @ the hopp its right off the 125 at 800pm..ill be wearing my GROUPE jacket... get at me..
> *


how about during the week? you can roll by the bank where I work at.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey Tru did you here the news. I admitted I never owned a car or own a car now. everything was a dream and illusions. but I'll get a car one day. can you give me some advice when I need it homie?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 18 2009, 09:47 PM~12743930
> *:0  :cheesy: scotty pm me if you want me to change your screen name
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy_boy

*SUP BROTHAS!!!!!! *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup "D"


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 18 2009, 07:47 PM~12743930
> *:0  :cheesy: scotty pm me if you want me to change your screen name
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
scotty is going to witness protection...


----------



## FiveNine619

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FiveNine619, The most hated, Low_Ryde, ~FULLTIMER~
its on now!! :0 :0


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 09:19 PM~12744377
> *hey Tru did you here the news.  I admitted I never owned a car or own a car now.  everything was a dream and illusions.  but I'll get a car one day.  can you give me some advice when I need it homie?
> *


I GOT SOME ADVICE. STOP PLAYIN THE VICTIM LIL *****.


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

:0 the ***** just slid in and here and chin checked him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 18 2009, 11:10 PM~12746125
> *I GOT SOME ADVICE. STOP PLAYIN THE VICTIM LIL *****.
> *


ok Tiny or miguel


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 11:14 PM~12746168
> *ok Tiny or miguel
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

most hated post your car up so I can get some ideas!!!!! you can teach me how to lowride


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 11:16 PM~12746194
> *most hated post your car up so I can get some ideas!!!!!  you can teach me how to lowride
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:16 AM~12746194
> *most hated post your car up so I can get some ideas!!!!!  you can teach me how to lowride
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 18 2009, 11:18 PM~12746212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

some rides from tonite


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 11:13 PM~12746148
> *:0  the ***** just slid in and here and chin checked him :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

come on "Super Crip" post your car!!!!!!!! I admitted I don't have a car!!!! I admitted I never had a car!!!!!!!! so come pussy ass and post something!!!!! stop hiding in the bushes!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 11:21 PM~12746251
> *come on "Super Crip" post your car!!!!!!!!  I admitted I don't have a car!!!!  I admitted I never had a car!!!!!!!!  so come pussy ass and post something!!!!!  stop hiding in the bushes!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

teach me how to ride homie


----------



## FiveNine619

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FiveNine619, Fried Chicken Eater, Infamous James, The most hated
its about to go off...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I don't have a car help me get one!!!! teach me how to hit a switch!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I owned up homie you need to also. come on miguel or is this tiny? king of cutlasses!!!!!


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:21 AM~12746251
> *come on "Super Crip" post your car!!!!!!!!  I admitted I don't have a car!!!!  I admitted I never had a car!!!!!!!!  so come pussy ass and post something!!!!!  stop hiding in the bushes!!!!!!!!
> *


FIRST OFF CUZZ DONT BE PM'ING ME ON THE SIDE ASKING ABOUT OTHER ****** WHO LOCKED UP RIGHT NOW. IF YOU WAS IN THE STREETS YOU WOULD KNOW GREG AINT TOUCHIN DOWN FOR A YEAR. AND WHY THE FUCK YOU WORRIED ABOUT MY SHIT ANYWAYS. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT CUZZ? IMMA KEEP IT 100, AS YOU SHOULD HAVE A LONG TIME AGO.


----------



## FiveNine619

owned!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

that bitch is clean!!!
tmh is that u???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 18 2009, 11:25 PM~12746307
> *FIRST OFF CUZZ DONT BE PM'ING ME ON THE SIDE ASKING ABOUT OTHER ****** WHO LOCKED UP RIGHT NOW. IF YOU WAS IN THE STREETS YOU WOULD KNOW GREG AINT TOUCHIN DOWN FOR A YEAR. AND WHY THE FUCK YOU WORRIED ABOUT MY SHIT ANYWAYS. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT CUZZ?  IMMA KEEP IT 100, AS YOU SHOULD HAVE A LONG TIME AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well "CUZZ" I haven't spoke to Greg for a while!!!! if I knew his dilemma I wouldn't have asked your dumb ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 18 2009, 11:26 PM~12746316
> *
> owned!!!!!
> *


Actually, its more like "CERTIFIED PRE-OWNED" from the last encounter.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2009, 11:29 PM~12746335
> *Actually, its more like "CERTIFIED PRE-OWNED" from the last encounter.
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

scotty u got to admit that bitch is clean


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:28 AM~12746329
> *well "CUZZ"  I haven't spoke to Greg for a while!!!!  if I knew his dilemma I wouldn't have asked your dumb ass!!!!!!!
> *



So ya'll know each other??   :confused


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 18 2009, 11:31 PM~12746353
> *So ya'll know each other??     :confused
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

how do we know the car is yours? you're not in the picture with it. car is clean but is it yours? if it is can you help me when I finally get a car? or how about this? maybe you can meet me at my Uncle's shop and give me a lesson in car building? I'm sure he wouldn't mind. is that cool with you "O.G., Super lowrider, big baller, Super Cuzz, master car builder"? I really need the help homie and I think you're the most qualified in this thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 19 2009, 12:25 AM~12746307
> *FIRST OFF CUZZ DONT BE PM'ING ME ON THE SIDE ASKING ABOUT OTHER ****** WHO LOCKED UP RIGHT NOW. IF YOU WAS IN THE STREETS YOU WOULD KNOW GREG AINT TOUCHIN DOWN FOR A YEAR. AND WHY THE FUCK YOU WORRIED ABOUT MY SHIT ANYWAYS. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT CUZZ?  IMMA KEEP IT 100, AS YOU SHOULD HAVE A LONG TIME AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thats a tight ass deuce!!!


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 19 2009, 12:27 AM~12746323
> *that bitch is clean!!!
> tmh is that u???
> *


YEAH BUT THIS AINT ABOUT ME REALLY. IT REALLY AINT ABOUT THE DEUCE SS. ITS ABOUT A BITCH ASS ***** THAT CONSISTANTLY RUNS HIS MOUTH TALKING DOWN ON OTHER FOOLS WHO ARE ATLEAST TRYING TO GET ACTIVE, TRYING TO BE OUT IN THESE STREETS AND RIDE. FIRST HE WANNA CLAIM THE NAT BUT THEM ****** AINT EVEN FUCCIN WITH HIS STUPID ASS. THATS A FANTASY RIDER. HE FANTASIZES ABOUT THIS SHIT. AND TO TOP THIS SHIT OFF, IM RIGHT HERE IN GARDENA CUZZ, THIS ***** AINT NOWHERE TO BE SEEN. I GET AT A LOT OF REAL ****** AND OTHER THAN THIS INTERNET SHIT, REAL STREET ****** DONT EVEN KNOW CUZZ.

AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED, IF A ***** IS ON THE SHAW IN A GOT DAMN PINTO ON 13'S, HE ALREADY PUT IN MORE ACTION THAN THIS LAME ASS ***** AND THATS REAL TALK CUZZ. 
GOSPEL.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 18 2009, 11:35 PM~12746389
> *YEAH BUT THIS AINT ABOUT ME REALLY. IT REALLY AINT ABOUT THE DEUCE SS. ITS ABOUT A BITCH ASS ***** THAT CONSISTANTLY RUNS HIS MOUTH TALKING DOWN ON OTHER FOOLS WHO ARE ATLEAST TRYING TO GET ACTIVE, TRYING TO BE OUT IN THESE STREETS AND RIDE. FIRST HE WANNA CLAIM THE NAT BUT THEM ****** AINT EVEN FUCCIN WITH HIS STUPID ASS. THATS A FANTASY RIDER. HE FANTASIZES ABOUT THIS SHIT. AND TO TOP THIS SHIT OFF, IM RIGHT HERE IN GARDENA CUZZ, THIS ***** AINT NOWHERE TO BE SEEN. I GET AT A LOT OF REAL ****** AND OTHER THAN THIS INTERNET SHIT, REAL STREET ****** DONT EVEN KNOW CUZZ.
> 
> AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED, IF A ***** IS ON THE SHAW IN A GOT DAMN PINTO ON 13'S, HE ALREADY PUT IN MORE ACTION THAN THIS LAME ASS ***** AND THATS REAL TALK CUZZ.
> GOSPEL.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why all the Black on Black hate? I just want some advice on car building. I don't have a car so when I get one you all won't help. fuck it I'll go ask the white folks!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:24 AM~12746286
> *I don't have a car help me get one!!!!  teach me how to hit a switch!!!
> *












trade in your bucket mane!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 01:37 AM~12746401
> *why all the Black on Black hate?  I just want some advice on car building.  I don't have a car so when I get one you all won't help.  fuck it I'll go ask the white folks!!!!!!
> *


oh cut it out :uh: just throw in the towel already.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 19 2009, 02:35 AM~12746389
> *YEAH BUT THIS AINT ABOUT ME REALLY. IT REALLY AINT ABOUT THE DEUCE SS. ITS ABOUT A BITCH ASS ***** THAT CONSISTANTLY RUNS HIS MOUTH TALKING DOWN ON OTHER FOOLS THIS ***** AINT NOWHERE TO BE SEEN. I GET AT A LOT OF REAL ****** AND OTHER THAN THIS INTERNET SHIT, REAL STREET ****** DONT EVEN KNOW CUZZ.
> 
> *


same shit Ive been saying for awhile now......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

if it's all about the duece then that means you can pose with it? I just want to know who my teacher is going to be that's all. I don't live in L.A. anymore so it's pretty hard to be around the club and shop anymore. I like living in my fantasy world of being a security guard and riding the bus everywhere!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2009, 11:38 PM~12746410
> *oh cut it out :uh:  just throw in the towel already.
> *


will you help me when I get a car Skim?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why is everybody still upset? I admitted I never owned a car. excuse me a lowrider! and I don't have a car now. now I'm asking for help for when I get a car because you guys have been around in the game longer than I have. I'm confused on what's transpiring here. so does this mean in the "Black Lowrider" thread other Black men won't help another black man out who admitted that he doesn't have or never had anything?


----------



## ~TRU~

SCOTIIE NEVER HAD A CAR? :dunno: THOUGHT HE HAD A IMP ,  BOY OH BOY :uh: SCOTTIE WHAT DID YOU GET YOUR SELF INTO NOW.?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 18 2009, 11:52 PM~12746502
> *SCOTIIE NEVER HAD A CAR? :dunno: THOUGHT HE HAD A IMP ,  BOY OH BOY :uh: SCOTTIE WHAT DID YOU GET YOUR SELF INTO NOW.?
> *


these guys say I never had anything or have anything now because they know me but never met me. so I admitted I never had a car and everything was an illusion.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 01:54 AM~12746517
> * I never had a car
> *


quoted for truf 

i still like scotty


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 19 2009, 01:25 AM~12746307
> *FIRST OFF CUZZ DONT BE PM'ING ME ON THE SIDE ASKING ABOUT OTHER ****** WHO LOCKED UP RIGHT NOW. IF YOU WAS IN THE STREETS YOU WOULD KNOW GREG AINT TOUCHIN DOWN FOR A YEAR. AND WHY THE FUCK YOU WORRIED ABOUT MY SHIT ANYWAYS. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT CUZZ?  IMMA KEEP IT 100, AS YOU SHOULD HAVE A LONG TIME AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats dope


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 19 2009, 01:55 AM~12746529
> *quoted for truf
> 
> i still like scotty
> *


BOY YOUVE CHANGED ALOT SINCE THE NEW YEAR WHATS REALLY UP WITH YOU CHUCK. :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 19 2009, 02:03 AM~12746568
> *BOY YOUVE CHANGED ALOT SINCE THE NEW YEAR WHATS REALLY UP WITH YOU CHUCK. :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Skim no help


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 02:07 AM~12746593
> *Skim no help
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Fresh of the press :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2009, 06:47 AM~12738780
> *DAAAM DID SCOTTY DID RAN OFF????? LOL
> CF THEM ARE SUM FUNNY AZZ PICS THEY PHOTO SHOPED OF U I WAS LMAO ON THEM HAHA U STILL MY LOC THOUGH..
> 
> SHIM WEST CRACCING CUZZO BEEN AWHILE?
> DIRT MY PHONE WENT DEAD ON YA LAST NIGHT ILL HIT U BACC TODAY..
> TRU WEST BEEN CRACCCING LOCO EVERYTHING GOOD WIF U?
> WEST GOOD TO ALL THAT I FOR GOT WEST WEST
> NOW HERE IS SUM PICSOF SUM OF MY CARS BACC N THE DAYZ AND PRESENT :biggrin:
> MY CAPRICE ( CRIPN8EZ)
> B4 I REDONE THE WHOLE CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 72 IMPALA THAT STREETDREAMS HAS NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE TO COME GUYZ
> *


this the day we met up finally at the show here, you remember snow back when I had my lac :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 02:14 AM~12746635
> *Fresh of the press  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 01:51 AM~12746495
> * so does this mean in the "Black Lowrider" thread other Black men won't help another black man out who admitted that he doesn't have or never had anything?
> *


----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2009, 12:30 AM~12746729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 01:14 AM~12746635
> *Fresh of the press  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SCOTTY..U NEED TO LEAVE THIS TOPIC AND NOT COME BACK.


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 19 2009, 12:35 AM~12746389
> *YEAH BUT THIS AINT ABOUT ME REALLY. IT REALLY AINT ABOUT THE DEUCE SS. ITS ABOUT A BITCH ASS ***** THAT CONSISTANTLY RUNS HIS MOUTH TALKING DOWN ON OTHER FOOLS WHO ARE ATLEAST TRYING TO GET ACTIVE, TRYING TO BE OUT IN THESE STREETS AND RIDE. FIRST HE WANNA CLAIM THE NAT BUT THEM ****** AINT EVEN FUCCIN WITH HIS STUPID ASS. THATS A FANTASY RIDER. HE FANTASIZES ABOUT THIS SHIT. AND TO TOP THIS SHIT OFF, IM RIGHT HERE IN GARDENA CUZZ, THIS ***** AINT NOWHERE TO BE SEEN. I GET AT A LOT OF REAL ****** AND OTHER THAN THIS INTERNET SHIT, REAL STREET ****** DONT EVEN KNOW CUZZ.
> 
> AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED, IF A ***** IS ON THE SHAW IN A GOT DAMN PINTO ON 13'S, HE ALREADY PUT IN MORE ACTION THAN THIS LAME ASS ***** AND THATS REAL TALK CUZZ.
> GOSPEL.
> *


'The Most Hated', THANK YOU for exposing this clown!

Scotty, I dedicate this music video to you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 19 2009, 12:40 AM~12746423
> *same shit Ive been saying for awhile now......
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 19 2009, 09:12 AM~12747514
> *'The Most Hated', THANK YOU for exposing this clown!
> 
> Scotty, I dedicate this music video to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That video has always been the shit. DJ Pooh doin the MC hammer part is the shit.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2009, 04:20 AM~12746658
> *this the day we met up finally at the show here, you remember snow back when I had my lac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah member skim it was cool meeting u and sqashing that dum shit haha u lil bum... i got pics of us and mt cee still but most of all i gota pic of thisetight jeans and those cowboy boots haha ill post up when i get off work lol..

its all lowrider luv no hate!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 06:39 AM~12747399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SCOTTY..U NEED TO LEAVE THIS TOPIC AND NOT COME BACK.
> *


you need to leave and go to family court services!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 19 2009, 07:12 AM~12747514
> *'The Most Hated', THANK YOU for exposing this clown!
> 
> Scotty, I dedicate this music video to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now I'm a clown Tyrone? man what a turncoat you are. but it's cool homie. they clowned you so hard about putting family 1st it made you tuck your tail between your legs........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 19 2009, 10:20 AM~12747865
> *yeah member skim it was cool meeting u and sqashing that dum shit haha u lil bum... i got pics of us and mt cee still but most of all i gota pic of thisetight jeans and those cowboy boots haha ill post up when i get off work lol..
> 
> its all lowrider luv no hate!!
> *


 :0 fool said tight jeans lol!


----------



## Skim

lol @ That ***** 'Twan' swishin, snappin, rollin his eyes and neck - fool better run a check.

Classic video. That deputy bitch got hella ass too.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:37 AM~12746401
> *why all the Black on Black hate?  I just want some advice on car building.  I don't have a car so when I get one you all won't help.  fuck it I'll go ask the white folks!!!!!!
> *


kick rocks, sucka.

we don't want your ass either! :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2009, 01:30 AM~12746729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

good post Lindsey


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF is it true that to become an Imperial c.c. member you have to have a finished car before you can fly a plaque and wear a shirt?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 10:56 AM~12748568
> *CF is it true that to become an Imperial c.c.  member you have to have a finished car before you can fly a plaque and wear a shirt?
> *



Imperials, chief. :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 09:27 AM~12747918
> *now I'm a clown Tyrone?  man what a turncoat you are.  but it's cool homie.  they clowned you so hard about putting family 1st it made you tuck your tail between your legs........
> *


"Turncoat"? Yeah. OK. Fool, you're the fakest person on here. Called me three times in one day after 'TMH' blasted you. What you calling me for? You thought I was going to come to your defense? Calling me throughout the year telling me you're coming out here (Las Vegas) to kick-it. You were supposed to be here for the '07 Super Show. Didn't show up. '07 SEMA Show you were supposed to show up. You didn't. '08 Super Show, '08 SEMA, etc.. Need I go on? You're faker than a $3 bill.

No one on here has EVER made me tuck my tail or run and hide. That's you. Instead of addressing 'TMH', you come at me and 'CF' like we're weak or something. You better think again. There's been people here in the past that've had a problem with me. Yet, when they seen me in person they didn't do anything. So, you can miss me with that. I suggest you cool out, humble yourself, and take your medicine like a man.


----------



## Skim

Sup fellas


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tyrone I called you for 2 things. 1. to check for me about that vitamin store near golds gym and 2. that my uncle is intersted in buying your car. as for the super show I couldn't come out because of my family tragedy and I had things to handle. as for the sema show my boy's car wasn't ready and I told you that in advanced. so how am I fake? when you were getting clowned who was the only one who had your back? you must've forgot those phone conversations? and di you forget when I said that whn you come to the shop I was going to give you one of my hopping gates to help you out with building your car? the offer still stands homie if yo decide to build it one day!! you can always count on Scotty to have your back when others don't!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!! oh and you have my number if you need to talk to me about being fake instead of putting it up on here!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lets move on!!!! damn. you got unwanted peeps posting in this thread with BS. It's only funny if it's us!!!! We all have each others numbers and shit.. Clean up and move the hell on!!!!! 

Snow you not a member of the unwanted!!!!! LOL...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:07 PM~12749089
> *Tyrone I called you for 2 things.  1. to check for me about that vitamin store near golds gym and 2. that my uncle is intersted in buying your car.  as for the super show I couldn't come out because of my family tragedy and I had things to handle.  as for the sema show my boy's car wasn't ready and I told you that in advanced.  so how am I fake?  when you were getting clowned who was the only one who had your back?  you must've forgot those phone conversations?  and di you forget when I said that whn you come to the shop I was going to give you one of my hopping gates to help you out with building your car?  the offer still stands homie if yo decide to build it one day!! you can always count on Scotty to have your back when others don't!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!  oh and you have my number if you need to talk to me about being fake instead of putting it up on here!!
> *


You know what? I'm not going to go back-and-forth with you. You're attempting to take the attention away from addressing 'TMH'. I've said what I've had to say. Bottom line: I don't believe anything you say, cuzz! So, you can miss me. 

As far as your uncle wanting to buy my car, you could've shot him my number. No need for a middle man. Also, that was well over a year ago when you first shot that idea at me. Was I supposed to hold my breath for you or your uncle? C'mon, man. I'm an adult. You should try acting like one.


----------



## screwed up loco

man I need to come here more often
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 09:27 AM~12747918
> *now I'm a clown Tyrone?  man what a turncoat you are.  but it's cool homie.  they clowned you so hard about putting family 1st it made you tuck your tail between your legs........
> *


I'm the one who clowned on him about that family shit. But Tyrone, weather I agree with the way he handles things or not is a real muthafucca. He's always honest and comes through. I can vouch for that first hand. As for you, weenie, you're str8 up fake and talk too much shit (since 2002) how many times do people gotta remind you of it? 

Now what? You're gonna sway from addressing your daddy TMH and being a phony? Or let me guess, talk about my family, me not being black or whatever else? I'm real with my shit..100% partna, you best believe it. Ask the people in here. 

You're best bet is to leave this topic. Theres nothing you can do to "save" yourself.

Oh, and another thing, all you we're doing that day all this started was calling people trying to rallie support and play this shit off like people ain't serious about it. Not just Tyrone so miss us with that!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 10:56 AM~12748568
> *CF is it true that to become an Imperial c.c.  member you have to have a finished car before you can fly a plaque and wear a shirt?
> *


Scotty, is it true that to become a Super Natural CC member all you have to do is join Layitlow.com and have an uncle in the club? 

You best believe I'm legit homie...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 12:43 PM~12748458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So now you consider yourself black. :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 05:17 PM~12751616
> *Scotty, is it true that to become a Super Natural CC member all you have to do is join Layitlow.com and have an uncle in the club?
> 
> You best believe I'm legit homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Oooooo!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:07 PM~12749089
> *Tyrone I called you for 2 things.  1. to check for me about that vitamin store near golds gym and 2. that my uncle is intersted in buying your car.  as for the super show I couldn't come out because of my family tragedy and I had things to handle.  as for the sema show my boy's car wasn't ready and I told you that in advanced.  so how am I fake?  when you were getting clowned who was the only one who had your back?  you must've forgot those phone conversations?  and di you forget when I said that whn you come to the shop I was going to give you one of my hopping gates to help you out with building your car?  the offer still stands homie if yo decide to build it one day!! you can always count on Scotty to have your back when others don't!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!  oh and you have my number if you need to talk to me about being fake instead of putting it up on here!!
> *


Tyrone basically called you a bitch and thats your responce? :uh: WTF ..vitamin store? whats he, your errend boy? Your new name is "Marty McFly"...Biff and his gang just fucked you over in the 80's cafe and you're playin' it off like a buster!!!! THINK McFLY, THINK!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Big Rich

scotty vales verga :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 12:07 PM~12749089
> *Tyrone I called you for 2 things.  1. to check for me about that vitamin store near golds gym and 2. that my uncle is intersted in buying your car.  as for the super show I couldn't come out because of my family tragedy and I had things to handle.  as for the sema show my boy's car wasn't ready and I told you that in advanced.  so how am I fake?  when you were getting clowned who was the only one who had your back?  you must've forgot those phone conversations?  and di you forget when I said that whn you come to the shop I was going to give you one of my hopping gates to help you out with building your car?  the offer still stands homie if yo decide to build it one day!! you can always count on Scotty to have your back when others don't!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!  oh and you have my number if you need to talk to me about being fake instead of putting it up on here!!
> *


 WTF DOES THAT COMMENT HAVE TO DO ABOUT ANYTHING TYRONE SAID TO YOU??? THERE YOU GO AGAIN, LOSING FOCUS :uh: UNLESS YOU'RE TRYING TO BUY HIS HOMIESHIP. YOU ACT LIKE HE NEEDS YOU AS A PHONEBRO!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 04:17 PM~12751616
> *Scotty, is it true that to become a Super Natural CC member all you have to do is join Layitlow.com and have an uncle in the club?
> 
> You best believe I'm legit homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no you just need 50/50 custody!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 04:51 PM~12751381
> *
> Now what? You're gonna sway from addressing your daddy TMH and being a phony? Or let me guess, talk about my family, me not being black or whatever else?
> 
> You're best bet is to leave this topic. Theres nothing you can do to "save" yourself.
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 05:49 PM~12751905
> *no you just need 50/50 custody!!!
> *


Don't get anymore predictable than you McFly.


----------



## TRUDAWG

On the real car or no car, I give the homie geniune LIL credit for being here for years and never letting up on the continuous onslaught of off-topic clowns that talk mad shit and never have nor never will have cars. I never said I liked scotty for his cars or lack there of. I like him cuz he's he neighborhood shit talker! So Keep on sticking it them racist no car having shit talking ass clowns and there never ending plot to "OWN" somebody!! You always gonna be my ****** for that! When u bust out with the 61 then you'll be my ****** with the badd ass six-one!




Peace!


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## God's Son2

these girls can dance!
81naYF6SY3A&feature


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 10:16 PM~12753630
> *:0
> *


i knew you would like it :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 08:17 PM~12753652
> *i knew you would like it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 10:22 PM~12753736
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gay pride?? i thought it was freaknick. does freaknick still go down?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 19 2009, 07:29 PM~12751707
> *:0 Oooooo!
> *


hey Tyrone, you should hold up a 'for sale' sign in front of your car in your avitar haha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru................ I don't have a car and never had a car............ :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jan 19 2009, 08:27 PM~12753809-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey Tyrone, you should hold up a 'for sale' sign in front of your car in your avitar haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 08:29 PM~12753853
> *Tru................  I don't have a car and never had a car............ :angry:
> *












:0


----------



## God's Son2

I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY RYDERS WILL NOT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER RYDERS GOT, I HAVE A DREAM WHERE A RYDER CAN ROLL CHINA WHEELS AND NOT FEEL INFERIOR BECAUSE SOMEONE ELSE HAS DAYTONS. I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY THERE WILL BE NO MORE HATING IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. FREE AT LAST FREE AT LAST THANK GOD ALMIGHTY WE ARE FREE AT LAST!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 08:40 PM~12754066
> *I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY RYDERS WILL NOT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER RYDERS GOT, I HAVE A DREAM WHERE A RYDER CAN ROLL CHINA WHEELS AND NOT FEEL INFERIOR BECAUSE SOMEONE ELSE HAS DAYTONS. I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY THERE WILL BE NO MORE HATING IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. FREE AT LAST FREE AT LAST THANK GOD ALMIGHTY WE ARE FREE AT LAST!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 07:40 PM~12754066
> *I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY RYDERS WILL NOT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER RYDERS GOT, I HAVE A DREAM WHERE A RYDER CAN ROLL CHINA WHEELS AND NOT FEEL INFERIOR BECAUSE SOMEONE ELSE HAS DAYTONS. I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY THERE WILL BE NO MORE HATING IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. FREE AT LAST FREE AT LAST THANK GOD ALMIGHTY WE ARE FREE AT LAST!!!!
> *


I HAVE A DREAM YOU WILL SHUT THE F#CK UP.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 09:29 PM~12753853
> *Tru................  I don't have a car and never had a car............ :angry:
> *


WOW!!! Homie just take the punches as they come;keep the faith in building a car an you can clown later.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 08:56 PM~12754410
> *I HAVE A DREAM YOU WILL SHUT THE F#CK UP.
> *


 :uh: 

Go sub treat your ladies and face east!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 10:56 PM~12754410
> *I HAVE A DREAM YOU WILL SHUT THE F#CK UP.
> *


wow, what a hater comment. it really shows you are a hater and not a peace loving muslim.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I have a dream that I will get a lowrider one day!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jan 19 2009, 09:07 PM~12754648-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what a hater comment. it really shows you are a hater and not a peace loving muslim.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 09:09 PM~12754674
> *I have a dream that I will get a lowrider one day!!!
> *


 How you going to steal my dream!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 08:05 PM~12754600
> *:uh:
> 
> Go sub treat your ladies and face east!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Stick your head between your tits and suffocate.


----------



## muffdiver

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:15 PM~12754779
> *Stick your head between your tits and suffocate.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 11:15 PM~12754779
> *Stick your head between your tits and suffocate.
> *


MALCOM X WOULDNT TALK LIKE THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I have a dream thatFundi can teach me about lowriding.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 08:07 PM~12754648
> *wow, what a hater comment. it really shows you are a hater and not a peace loving muslim.
> *


Sorry, but I am not fond of you.


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jan 19 2009, 09:15 PM~12754779-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stick your head between your tits and suffocate.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenz you date with the seven virgins coming up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 09:16 PM~12754798
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake name..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:18 PM~12754833
> *Sorry, but I am not fond of you.
> *


I'll send you the plans for a better vest , to get to them Virgins..  You'll have a blast!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 08:16 PM~12754802
> *MALCOM X WOULDNT TALK LIKE THAT!!!!!!!
> *


If Malcom X would have saw Fundi's disposition towards his own people, he'd probably be at a loss for words.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 11:18 PM~12754833
> *Sorry, but I am not fond of you.
> *


TO BAD, I LOVE EVERYBODY


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:56 PM~12754410
> *I HAVE A DREAM YOU WILL SHUT THE F#CK UP.
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 11:23 PM~12754916
> *If Malcom X would have saw Fundi's disposition towards his own people, he'd probably be at a loss for words.
> *


SO ITS BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING THEN TO CURSE SOMEONE OUT. IF YOU SEE SOMEONE SLIPPIN THEN REBUKE THEM IN THE RIGHT WAY NOT DEROGATORY


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 10:15 PM~12754779
> *Stick your head between your tits and suffocate.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 08:22 PM~12754891
> *
> I'll send you the plans for a better vest , to get to them Virgins..  You'll have a blast!!!!
> *


Hoe please, you said you were gonna send Scott some tires and we all know that never happened.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:23 PM~12754916
> *If Malcom X would have saw Fundi's disposition towards his own people, he'd probably be at a loss for words.
> *


I think you head wrap is too tight!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:26 PM~12754950
> *SO ITS BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING THEN TO CURSE SOMEONE OUT. IF YOU SEE SOMEONE SLIPPIN THEN REBUKE THEM IN THE RIGHT WAY NOT DEROGATORY
> *


Shut the fuck up and go molest some alter boys


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 08:26 PM~12754950
> *SO ITS BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING THEN TO CURSE SOMEONE OUT. IF YOU SEE SOMEONE SLIPPIN THEN REBUKE THEM IN THE RIGHT WAY NOT DEROGATORY
> *


Yeah, but you got on my bad side a month or two ago.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 11:27 PM~12754984
> *Shut the fuck up and go molest some alter boys
> *


RACIST ARENT ALLOWED IN THIS TOPIC, GET OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 08:27 PM~12754978
> *I think you head wrap is too tight!!!!! :uh:
> *


Lend me your bra, I'll use that to tighten it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 PM~12754994
> *Yeah, but you got on my bad side a month or two ago.
> *


MY APOLOGIES. PEACE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 08:29 PM~12755020
> *RACIST ARENT ALLOWED IN  THIS TOPIC, GET OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


How is calling you a molester racist?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:27 PM~12754970
> *Hoe please, you said you were gonna send Scott some tires and we all know that never happened.
> *


He never called back or had a car..  Plus he wanted a racing tire. get your shit right...


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:29 PM~12755020
> *RACIST ARENT ALLOWED IN  THIS TOPIC, GET OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


How am I racist jesus boy?


----------



## God's Son2

I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY I WILL HIT 40 INCHES


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 11:32 PM~12755074
> *How am I racist jesus boy?
> *


DO YOU LOVE EVERY COLOR HUMAN BEING?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:32 PM~12755076
> *I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY I WILL HIT 40 INCHES
> *


I think your real dream is that 12 inches of black cock get up in you


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I have a dream that I will get a "Chicken Little" knocking Cadillac with tiajuana patterns!!!!! and a trip to Pakistan!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:33 PM~12755097
> *DO YOU LOVE EVERY COLOR HUMAN BEING?
> *


love no, do i care about race no


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 08:31 PM~12755052
> *He never called back or had a car..  Plus he wanted a racing tire. get your shit right...
> *


You failed to deliver. In the words of Tyrone, you word is as legit as a "$3 dollar bill."


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 08:34 PM~12755110
> *I have a dream that I will  get a "Chicken Little" knocking Cadillac with tiajuana patterns!!!!!  and a trip to Pakistan!!!!!!
> *


I have a dream TMH shows up at your door.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 09:27 PM~12754984
> *Shut the fuck up and go molest some alter boys
> *


 :uh: for real . You need to leave!!! that shit was not needed!!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 11:34 PM~12755110
> *I have a dream that I will  get a "Chicken Little" knocking Cadillac with tiajuana patterns!!!!!  and a trip to Pakistan!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 08:37 PM~12755170
> *:uh:  for real . You need to leave!!! that shit was not needed!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 10:37 PM~12755170
> *:uh:  for real . You need to leave!!! that shit was not needed!!!
> *


You and God son make a cute couple he wants to be black you want to be white shit sounds like a match to me. Fucking queers


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 08:39 PM~12755198
> *You and God son make a cute couple he wants to be black you want to be white shit sounds like a match to me. Fucking queers
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:35 PM~12755129
> *You failed to deliver. In the words of Tyrone, you word is as legit as a "$3 dollar bill."
> *


 trust me Homie he has my number and calls on the real. you need to back away from the netts!!!! That ***** talks on the phone like a school gal. Normally CF , and some others are on the line or texting through.. He talks shit but that ***** will call and break a foot off in a minute..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 09:39 PM~12755198
> *You and God son make a cute couple he wants to be black you want to be white shit sounds like a match to me. Fucking queers
> *


I would never want to be white dude. You got it twisted. Why would I want to smell like bolona when it rains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 08:41 PM~12755235
> *trust me Homie he has my number and calls on the real. you need to back away from the netts!!!! That ***** talks on the phone like a school gal. Normally CF , and some others are on the line or texting through.. He talks shit but that ***** will call and break a foot off in a minute..
> *


Foot long at Subway?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 10:43 PM~12755260
> *I would never want to be white dude. You got it twisted. Why would I want to smell like bolona when it rains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Racist


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:43 PM~12755269
> *Foot long at Subway?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Naw he cused me out a while back 7pm his time!!!! :angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 09:39 PM~12755198
> *You and God son make a cute couple he wants to be black you want to be white shit sounds like a match to me. Fucking queers
> *


damm fundi gets around just last week there was a topic in off topic about him and 850 queen hookin up then he cheated on him with tonyo


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 11:39 PM~12755198
> *You and God son make a cute couple he wants to be black you want to be white shit sounds like a match to me. Fucking queers
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE BLACK UNTIL LATER


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 19 2009, 08:47 PM~12755329
> *damm fundi gets around just last week there was a topic in off topic about him and 850 queen hookin up then he cheated on him with tonyo
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 09:41 PM~12755235
> *trust me Homie he has my number and calls on the real. you need to back away from the netts!!!! That ***** talks on the phone like a school gal. Normally CF , and some others are on the line or texting through.. He talks shit but that ***** will call and break a foot off in a minute..
> *


He lost all respect in my view. He makes real muthafuccas look bad! What TMH said was true. Anyone who's pushin' 50 years old and gets on the net and acts the way he does is a fuckin' retard.


----------



## God's Son2

UH OH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 09:41 PM~12755235
> *trust me Homie he has my number and calls on the real. you need to back away from the netts!!!! That ***** talks on the phone like a school gal. Normally CF , and some others are on the line or texting through.. He talks shit but that ***** will call and break a foot off in a minute..
> *


 and keep my name out yo'mouf!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jan 19 2009, 09:44 PM~12755287-->
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-screwed up loco_@Jan 19 2009, 09:45 PM~12755296
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:48 PM~12755346
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE BLACK UNTIL LATER
> *


Why?


----------



## God's Son2

MLK
I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character. 

I have a dream today!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jan 19 2009, 08:32 PM~12755076-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A DREAM THAT ONE DAY I WILL HIT 40 INCHES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 08:34 PM~12755103
> *I think your real dream is that 12 inches of black cock get up in you
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You have a black woman Justin?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 19 2009, 09:49 PM~12755359-->
> 
> 
> 
> He lost all respect in my view. He makes real muthafuccas look bad! What TMH said was true. Anyone who's pushin' 50 years old and gets on the net and acts the way he does is a fuckin' retard.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the nets.. besides I though you knew that Kat in person!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 09:50 PM~12755379
> *and keep my name out yo'mouf!
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 10:55 PM~12755464
> *You have a black woman Justin?
> *


He has fundi


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 11:53 PM~12755427
> *Why?
> *


SOMRTIMES I GET VIBES OFF OF PEOPLE THROUGH THIER POST OR PROFILE. SOME PEOPLE WHO I THOUGHT WERE YOUNG WERE REALLY OLD AND VISA VERSA ETC. I THOUGHT G2G WAS BLACK, SOME PEOPLE THOUGHT I WAS BLACK OR CHICANO


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 11:55 PM~12755464
> *You have a black woman Justin?
> *


NO, BUT I LOVE THEM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 09:55 PM~12755464
> *You have a black woman Justin?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 19 2009, 07:33 PM~12752408
> *On the real car or no car, I give the homie geniune LIL credit for being here for years and never letting up on the continuous onslaught of off-topic clowns that talk mad shit and never have nor never will have cars. I never said I liked scotty for his cars or lack there of. I like him cuz he's he neighborhood shit talker! So Keep on sticking it them racist no car having shit talking ass clowns and there never ending plot to "OWN" somebody!! You always gonna be my ****** for that! When u bust out with the 61 then you'll be my ****** with the badd ass six-one!
> Peace!
> *


Pics of the 61 please


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 11:58 PM~12755503
> *:0
> *


I HAVE YOU BIG DADDY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I have a dream that 187 will leave Myway c.c. and get off the pipe and bottle!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 09:56 PM~12755474
> *It's the nets.. besides I though you knew that Kat in person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, Buford, on the real, not ONE person who freqents this topic has seen him in Person. Not one. If I did know him in person, I would have shook him many moons ago! A person like that would get me caught up. Can't trust'em.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 19 2009, 09:47 PM~12755329
> *damm fundi gets around just last week there was a topic in off topic about him and 850 queen hookin up then he cheated on him with tonyo
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452473
:0


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:59 PM~12755522
> *I HAVE YOU BIG DADDY
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Jan 19 2009, 09:57 PM~12755500-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO, BUT I LOVE THEM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get you one. They like a God-fearing man. And you got a Lowrider with pics!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 19 2009, 09:58 PM~12755517
> *Pics of the 61 please
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:59 PM~12755522
> *I HAVE YOU BIG DADDY
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 09:59 PM~12755528
> *Man, Buford, on the real, not ONE person who freqents this topic has seen him in Person. Not one. If I did know him in person, I would have shook him many moons ago! A person like that would get me caught up. Can't trust'em.
> *


I got you... 

That's sad Cren.. he just sits around and thinks of shit to text or type on line.. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 09:59 PM~12755525
> *I have a dream that 187 will leave Myway c.c.  and get off the pipe and bottle!!!!!!
> *


You're like a mayngie mutt who hangs around the back door at the local greasy spoon man waiting for a bowl of slop....get lost McFly!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 09:59 PM~12755522
> *I HAVE YOU BIG DADDY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Go work on River man and Dusty so we can have our own winter cruz!!!!Show them Cali fools we can ride and clown too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jan 20 2009, 12:00 AM~12755538-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 20 2009, 12:03 AM~12755593
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ITS TRUE, ME AND CANDIMANN HAVE BEEN IN A RELATIONSHIP FOR ABOUT TWO YEARS.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 10:03 PM~12755600
> *I got you...
> 
> That's sad Cren.. he just sits around and thinks of shit to text or type on line.. :angry:
> *


dont patronize me you twoface tub of manteca! You allow the fool to do that to you and laugh with him and call him when Stephanie goes out for her pallate lesson. I know the real.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2009, 12:01 AM~12755572
> *Get you one. They like a God-fearing man. And you got a Lowrider with pics!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Snows a coming!!!!!! damn !!!!!!!!!!! school closings and BS becouse of the country ass drivers...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

How was Pomona TopFan? I see you.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 10:06 PM~12755642
> *dont patronize me you twoface tub of manteca! You allow the fool to do that to you and laugh with him and call him when Stephanie goes out for her pallate lesson. I know the real.
> *


 :cheesy: 

He's different on the phone. Same here!!!!!! So go eat a taco......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 08:31 PM~12755052
> *He never called back or had a car..  Plus he wanted a racing tire. get your shit right...
> *


you said 1st you get 13's and them I changed my mind to racing slicks and you lied about that too!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 10:10 PM~12755703
> *:cheesy:
> 
> He's different on the phone. Same here!!!!!! So go eat a taco......
> *


I know he is! After he gets done phone-flossin' and 1up'n me, he acts like it's all good and nothin' happined. :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 10:12 PM~12755745
> *you said 1st you get 13's and them I changed my mind to racing slicks and you lied about that too!!!!!!
> *


and dont forget about his race car he lied about having


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 19 2009, 10:06 PM~12755630
> *ITS TRUE, ME AND CANDIMANN HAVE BEEN IN A RELATIONSHIP FOR ABOUT TWO YEARS.
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2009, 10:12 PM~12755745
> *you said 1st you get 13's and them I changed my mind to racing slicks and you lied about that too!!!!!!
> *


***** please!!!!!!!! Why would you want me to ship you out some 13z when you guys have them all day. In fact we have to order from out there stupid!!!!!!!!!!! See I was not going to get into it with you like every one else but you say dumb shit!!! And ya the deal with the slicks fell through becouse you where trying to do some middle man shit with my cousin and not return calls and all your other BS!!!!! :uh:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 19 2009, 07:33 PM~12752408
> *On the real car or no car, I give the homie geniune LIL credit for being here for years and never letting up on the continuous onslaught of off-topic clowns that talk mad shit and never have nor never will have cars. I never said I liked scotty for his cars or lack there of. I like him cuz he's he neighborhood shit talker! So Keep on sticking it them racist no car having shit talking ass clowns and there never ending plot to "OWN" somebody!! You always gonna be my ****** for that! When u bust out with the 61 then you'll be my ****** with the badd ass six-one!
> Peace!
> *


I 2nd that  Scotty aight wit me, ***** even be hookin me up wit tickets to STL arena football free of charge. :biggrin: shit, its muthafuckers in this topic still that aint got no car, and never had one real talk you know who you are. Thats why i never really did the off topic thang, thats where they all hang out. Now ME...im all about the cars :biggrin: but to each his own. Dont hang 1 without hangin em all...........Hell I made a topic a few months back called " Why do people who aint lowriders come to Layitlow" ask Chuck


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jan 19 2009, 10:40 PM~12756207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** please!!!!!!!! Why would you want me to ship you out some 13z when you guys have them all day. In fact we have to order from out there stupid!!!!!!!!!!! See I was not going to get into it with you like every one else but you say dumb shit!!! And ya the deal with the slicks fell through becouse you where trying to do some middle man shit with my cousin and not return calls and all your other BS!!!!! :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds likes him.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY_@Jan 19 2009, 10:55 PM~12756438
> *I 2nd that    Scotty aight wit me, ***** even be hookin me up wit tickets to STL  arena football free of charge.  :biggrin:  shit, its muthafuckers in this topic still that aint got no car,  and never had one real talk you know who you are.  Thats why i never really did the off topic thang. Now ME...im all about the cars  :biggrin:  but to each his own. Dont hang 1 without hangin em all...........Hell I made a topic a few months back called " Why do people who aint lowriders come to Layitlow" ask Chuck
> *


I'm starting to see that he uses this site just to meet people the same way a pedo does and tries to get their phone number to run games on em And have phone-bros. Still ain't shown shit. A mother fucker building model cars and lowrider bikes have paid more dues than him.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 10:06 PM~12756579
> *
> I'm starting to see that he uses this site just to meet people the same way a pedo does and tries to get their phone number to run games on em And have phone-bros. Still ain't shown shit. A mother fucker building model cars and lowrider bikes have paid more dues than him.
> *


going hard in the paint


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 19 2009, 11:55 PM~12756438
> *I 2nd that    Scotty aight wit me, ***** even be hookin me up wit tickets to STL  arena football free of charge.  :biggrin:  shit, its muthafuckers in this topic still that aint got no car.
> *


Pics of the ticket stub and addressed envelope or it didn't happen


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel buy me a car


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 19 2009, 11:55 PM~12756438
> *I 2nd that    Scotty aight wit me, ***** even be hookin me up wit tickets to STL  arena football free of charge.  :biggrin:  shit, its muthafuckers in this topic still that aint got no car,  and never had one real talk you know who you are.  Thats why i never really did the off topic thang, thats where they all hang out. Now ME...im all about the cars  :biggrin:  but to each his own. Dont hang 1 without hangin em all...........Hell I made a topic a few months back called " Why do people who aint lowriders come to Layitlow" ask Chuck
> *


you and trudawg should both grow up


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 19 2009, 07:33 PM~12752408
> *On the real car or no car, I give the homie geniune LIL credit for being here for years and never letting up on the continuous onslaught of off-topic clowns that talk mad shit and never have nor never will have cars. I never said I liked scotty for his cars or lack there of. I like him cuz he's he neighborhood shit talker! So Keep on sticking it them racist no car having shit talking ass clowns and there never ending plot to "OWN" somebody!! You always gonna be my ****** for that! When u bust out with the 61 then you'll be my ****** with the badd ass six-one!
> Peace!
> *


on a more personal level trudawg im glad i affect you on a daily basis and dont even act like i dont out of nowhere you start spouting off about me


listen your too fuck all stupid to understand the good value of entertainment. its not about "owning" but about the comedy that comes from when someone like you who has such a pathetic daily life gets asshurt over things said on the internet.

and once again dont act like it hasnt happened because yopu just admitted it has and your so fucking worthless it still pisses you off.


keep calling me racist too based off the color of my skin instead of my words you clearly never bother to read with your racist ass it makes me happy


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## REV. chuck

by the way 


having a impala doesnt make you anymore of a lowrider then anyone else 



humble your fucking self's cause the truth is you aint shit


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2009, 01:30 AM~12757216
> *Pics of the ticket stub and addressed envelope or it didn't happen
> *


he doesnt own an arena football team


:roflmao:


3 years ago he told me he was coming out here and he never did


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 09:27 PM~12736448
> *looks sweet  for a white dude trying to be a black dude while saying he's a mexican dude
> just fucking with ya cf  im trying this new thing where im alot nicer  clean slate with everyone  man enough to forgive and forget
> *


i wanted to requote this now that its apparent who the REAL MEN are in here


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 19 2009, 09:35 PM~12755129
> *You failed to deliver. In the words of Tyrone, you word is as legit as a "$3 dollar bill."
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatup 187!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 20 2009, 12:30 AM~12757216-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the ticket stub and addressed envelope or it didn't happen
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 20 2009, 12:48 AM~12757314
> *you and trudawg should both grow up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2009, 12:49 AM~12757320
> *on a more personal level trudawg im glad i affect you on a daily basis  and dont even act like i dont out of nowhere you start spouting off about me
> listen your too fuck all stupid to understand the good value of entertainment. its not about "owning" but about the comedy that comes from when someone like you who has such a pathetic daily life gets asshurt over things said on the internet.
> 
> and once again dont act like it hasnt happened because yopu just admitted it has and your so fucking worthless it still pisses you off.
> keep calling me racist too  based off the color of my skin instead of my words  you clearly never bother to read with your racist ass  it makes me happy
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 18 2009, 08:33 PM~12742696
> *it is?  cool!!!  I want to buy a Cadillac someday.  I want to be like that guy what's his name on here?  oh 187Pure or Kadillac King.  that's a real street car.  it looks like it's my 4k price range.  what should I join?  what clubs are you in?
> *


NAW *****, DON'T PUT MY NAME IN IT. I AINT ONE OF THEM WORMS THAT CREPT OUT YOUR CAN HOMIE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Take this shit back up there 187!!!!! :angry:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:05 AM~12758889
> *NAW *****, DON'T PUT MY NAME IN IT.  I AINT ONE OF THEM WORMS THAT CREPT OUT YOUR CAN HOMIE
> *


he was serious??


----------



## bigswanga

This topic :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

TUSKEGEE AIRMEN CHILLIN'!!!!!! VAN GLORIOUS!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 09:04 PM~12755604
> *You're like a mayngie mutt who hangs around the back door at the local greasy spoon man waiting for a bowl of slop....get lost McFly!
> *


make me punk ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 19 2009, 09:40 PM~12756207
> ****** please!!!!!!!! Why would you want me to ship you out some 13z when you guys have them all day. In fact we have to order from out there stupid!!!!!!!!!!! See I was not going to get into it with you like every one else but you say dumb shit!!! And ya the deal with the slicks fell through becouse you where trying to do some middle man shit with my cousin and not return calls and all your other BS!!!!! :uh:
> *


middle man shit!!!!!!!! how is that possible if you "had a sponsor"!!!!! why would a middle man be needed if you "have a sponsor"!!!!!! you said the shipping was more than the tires and I said you can use my ups account! so what's your next lie going to be funneltits!!!!!??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 10:06 PM~12756579
> *sounds likes him.
> I'm starting to see that he uses this site just to meet people the same way a pedo does and tries to get their phone number to run games on em And have phone-bros. Still ain't shown shit. A mother fucker building model cars and lowrider bikes have paid more dues than him.
> *


I'm starting to see that you're using this to be around Black folks because you don't like what you see in the mirror! if your little ass can reach the mirror at all!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2009, 12:04 AM~12757411
> *he doesnt own an arena football team
> :roflmao:
> 3 years ago he told me he was coming out  here  and he never did
> *


I did come!! I don't hang with white trash!!!!!! and it was last year dumb ass!!!!!! plus the number you gave me was disconnected!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 08:05 AM~12758889
> *NAW *****, DON'T PUT MY NAME IN IT.  I AINT ONE OF THEM WORMS THAT CREPT OUT YOUR CAN HOMIE
> *


I know homie!!!  you didn't call me back fool!!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:08 AM~12759503
> *I did come!! I don't hang with white trash!!!!!!  and it was last year dumb ass!!!!!!  plus the number you gave me was disconnected!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SCOONER


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:08 AM~12759503
> *I did come!! I don't hang with white trash!!!!!!  and it was last year dumb ass!!!!!!  plus the number you gave me was disconnected!!!!!!
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 10:23 AM~12758544
> *whatup 187!
> *


WHAT IT DO CUZZO.. SORRY FOR THE LATE GREETING. I'VE BEETN TRIPPIN OFF THIS SHIT FROM PAGE 742 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Derrick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

YEAH!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

1300.00 bucks!!!

I'll have 1700.00 left over. if I get this what do I do next? Chcuk, Candimann you have any advice?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

4000.00 already hooked up!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 12:29 PM~12759702
> *1300.00 bucks!!!
> 
> I'll have 1700.00 left over. if I get this what do I do next?  Chcuk, Candimann you have any advice?
> *


DAMN, V6 CADDY (LOL). MY HOMEBOY HAS THAT SAME LIMITED EDITION. I PUT THE DROLICS ON THE MAWFUCKA BACK IN '03. MAKES FOR A GREAT HOPPER WITH THAT LIGHT ASS ENGINE


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:32 AM~12759736
> *4000.00  already hooked up!!!
> *


ill go half with u on this one.
u pay the shipping.
I get it on the weekends 

http://nashville.craigslist.org/ctd/997728300.html


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:33 AM~12759757
> *DAMN, V6 CADDY (LOL).  MY HOMEBOY HAS THAT SAME LIMITED EDITION.  I PUT THE DROLICS ON THE MAWFUCKA BACK IN '03.  MAKES FOR A GREAT HOPPER WITH THAT LIGHT ASS ENGINE
> *


should I get it then? what did you put in the trunk? give me your expert opinion!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 20 2009, 09:39 AM~12759845
> *ill go half with u on this one.
> u pay the shipping.
> I get it on the weekends
> 
> http://nashville.craigslist.org/ctd/997728300.html
> *


a '65?? hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

YOU AINT SAID SHIT BUT A WORD SCOTTY LOC. I GOTTA WAIT ON INCOME TAX JUST TO FINISH MY RIDE. MY POCKETS IS FUCKED UP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 12:39 PM~12759850
> *should I get it then?  what did you put in the trunk?  give me your expert opinion!!
> *


THE SUPERNATURAL TOUCH BABY :thumbsup: 

YOUR LOVE YOUR LOVE...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:42 AM~12759874
> *YOU AINT SAID SHIT BUT A WORD SCOTTY LOC.  I GOTTA WAIT ON INCOME TAX JUST TO FINISH MY RIDE.  MY POCKETS IS FUCKED UP
> *


don't trip. ask CF to help you since he's the Black lowriding guru in here!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 20 2009, 09:49 AM~12759307
> *This topic  :uh:
> *


This poster :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 09:47 AM~12759937
> *This poster :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


your tits...


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I'M FEELING A BIT DISCOURAGED. I TOOK ANOTHER LOOK AT THE FOE THAT THE HOMIE'S GIVING ME. THAT SHIT IS GON' BE A GANG OF WORK. I THINK I'MA GET ME A CHEVY IN ONE PEICE/RUNNING.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll foolz need to be looking at our new Prez . Basically telling them Bush boys to kick rocks!!!!!! Even the preacher got down to church!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:48 AM~12759948
> *your tits...
> *


I would expect this from a Black Republican... :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 12:48 PM~12759948
> *your tits...
> *


STAY POSITIVE DOUBLE V

YOUR LOVE YOUR LOVE..


----------



## 187PURE

SPEAKING OF POSITIVE BLACK MEN, YALL ****** BETTER GET UP ON SOME "BIG FISH" VIDEOS. I HEAR THEM MUTHAFUCCAS IS FIRE!!!! + THEY COME WITH SOUNDTRACCS.. IN REVERB TOO!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 09:51 AM~12759996
> *STAY POSITIVE DOUBLE V
> 
> YOUR LOVE YOUR LOVE..
> *


I'm sorry gotta stay focus don't want to be called out again!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:41 AM~12759866
> *a '65??  hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Wutz wrong wit a '65?? :angry: :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

1500.00


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 09:56 AM~12760039
> *Wutz wrong wit a '65?? :angry:  :angry:
> *


what's right with it


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 12:56 PM~12760039
> *Wutz wrong wit a '65?? :angry:  :angry:
> *


I LIKE THE 67. BUT YEAH, I JUST FIXED ON MY HOMIE'S "FIVE". JUST REPLACED A COUPLE DUMPS AND SOME WIRING. THE ***** WAS HAPPIER THAN A ****** ON BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN. ONE MORE RIDER FOR THE PHILLY CREW :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 I need some hydro advice


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 12:57 PM~12760057
> *1500.00
> *


DUBB V ARE YOU A POTENTIAL BUYER OR ARE YOU TRYNA RUFFLE THESE ****** FEATHERS :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 20 2009, 01:01 PM~12760098-->
> 
> 
> 
> 187 I need some hydro advice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 12:51 PM~12759996
> *YOUR LOVE YOUR LOVE..
> *


... SUPERNATURAL THANG


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I need help to do that. what is super natural?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 01:07 PM~12760157
> *I need help to do that.  what is super natural?
> *


OH I SEE, THE REVERSE THANG FOR THE CLOWNERS. YOU'RE LETTIN THEM WIN SCOTTY. POST UP SOMETHING THAT'S SUPER-DUTY-FRESH! THAT'LL STIFUL EVERYONE THAT'S BEEN CLOWNING YOU LOC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 20 2009, 11:07 AM~12760157-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need help to do that.  what is super natural?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:12 AM~12760203
> *OH I SEE, THE REVERSE THANG FOR THE CLOWNERS.  YOU'RE LETTIN THEM WIN SCOTTY.  POST UP SOMETHING THAT'S SUPER-DUTY-FRESH!  THAT'LL STIFUL EVERYONE THAT'S BEEN CLOWNING YOU LOC
> *


You two are just straight busta's. suck it up and bring the old asshole V back!!!! forget this week ***** shit. Leave that for 187 crying ass!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:00 AM~12760080
> *what's right with it
> *



Well if it's all U can afford than nada wrong with it...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 01:14 PM~12760214
> *You two are just straight busta's. suck it up and bring the old asshole V back!!!! forget this week ***** shit. Leave that for 187 crying ass!!!!!! :uh:
> *


WTF YOU TALKIN 'BOUT PUNK! :uh: YOUR ASS AINT OUT OF HOT WATER YET. THERE'S STILL SOME ****** ON HERE THAT'S CLOWNING YOUR ASS, AND SOME REAL ****** THAT WANNA GET AT YOU IN PERSON. SO DON'T SPEAK ON THE LOC PARTNER. I GET'S MINE!! AND REAL ****** THAT KNOW ME, KNOWS I PUTS IT DOWN TO THE FULLEST. IT'S BUSTA MUTHAFUCCAS LIKE YOU THAT HIDE BEHIND A PC SCREEN AND TALK SHIT DAY IN-DAY OUT, WITH YOUR GREASY ASS SAUSAGE CARPRALTUNNEL FINGERS. STEP TO THE LOC ON SOME REAL SHIT OR GET CROSSED OUT AND GET A K PUT ON YOUR BLACK ASS.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:12 AM~12760203
> *OH I SEE, THE REVERSE THANG FOR THE CLOWNERS.  YOU'RE LETTIN THEM WIN SCOTTY.  POST UP SOMETHING THAT'S SUPER-DUTY-FRESH!  THAT'LL STIFUL EVERYONE THAT'S BEEN CLOWNING YOU LOC
> *


they just clowning themselves homie!!!!! sorry candimann no more being an asshole for me homie!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:23 AM~12760306
> *WTF YOU TALKIN 'BOUT PUNK! :uh: YOUR ASS AINT OUT OF HOT WATER YET.  THERE'S STILL SOME ****** ON HERE THAT'S CLOWNING YOUR ASS, AND SOME REAL ****** THAT WANNA GET AT YOU IN PERSON.  SO DON'T SPEAK ON THE LOC PARTNER.  I GET'S MINE!!  AND REAL ****** THAT KNOW ME, KNOWS I PUTS IT DOWN TO THE FULLEST.  IT'S BUSTA MUTHAFUCCAS LIKE YOU THAT HIDE BEHIND A PC SCREEN AND TALK SHIT DAY IN-DAY OUT, WITH YOUR GREASY ASS SAUSAGE CARPRALTUNNEL FINGERS.  STEP TO THE LOC ON SOME REAL SHIT OR GET CROSSED OUT AND GET A K PUT ON YOUR BLACK ASS.
> *


ah shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:23 AM~12760306
> *WTF YOU TALKIN 'BOUT PUNK! :uh: YOUR ASS AINT OUT OF HOT WATER YET.  THERE'S STILL SOME ****** ON HERE THAT'S CLOWNING YOUR ASS, AND SOME REAL ****** THAT WANNA GET AT YOU IN PERSON.  SO DON'T SPEAK ON THE LOC PARTNER.  I GET'S MINE!!  AND REAL ****** THAT KNOW ME, KNOWS I PUTS IT DOWN TO THE FULLEST.  IT'S BUSTA MUTHAFUCCAS LIKE YOU THAT HIDE BEHIND A PC SCREEN AND TALK SHIT DAY IN-DAY OUT, WITH YOUR GREASY ASS SAUSAGE CARPRALTUNNEL FINGERS.  STEP TO THE LOC ON SOME REAL SHIT OR GET CROSSED OUT AND GET A K PUT ON YOUR BLACK ASS.
> *


***** I called you!!! So you know I aint got to hide!!!!!!!!!!  I'm just say be real. Now you fools are acting like the odd couple and shit...

And FYI. No matter how hard these fools tryed to clown me I ain't changed or backed down. I'm going to stand my ground.. Now Go pay for your gals home. I'm pretty shure that other fool enjoys your heat and home cooked meals you pay for too!!!!! Both you are 50yr old black clowns of lowriding!!!!!


Get your balls back Wendell!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 10:35 AM~12760442
> ****** I called you!!! So you know I aint got to hide!!!!!!!!!!   I'm just say be real. Now you fools are acting like the odd couple and shit...
> 
> And FYI. No matter how hard these fools tryed to clown me I ain't changed or backed down. I'm going to stand my ground.. Now Go pay for your gals home. I'm pretty shure that other fool enjoys your heat and home cooked meals you pay for too!!!!! Both you are 50yr old black clowns of lowriding!!!!!
> Get your balls back Wendell!!!!!!!
> *


I'm not 50 you gorilla!!!!!!!!! get your Blackness back and stop shuckin' and jivin' for massa!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 01:35 PM~12760442
> ****** I called you!!! So you know I aint got to hide!!!!!!!!!!   I'm just say be real. Now you fools are acting like the odd couple and shit...
> 
> And FYI. No matter how hard these fools tryed to clown me I ain't changed or backed down. I'm going to stand my ground.. Now Go pay for your gals home. I'm pretty shure that other fool enjoys your heat and home cooked meals you pay for too!!!!! Both you are 50yr old black clowns of lowriding!!!!!
> Get your balls back Wendell!!!!!!!
> *


LOOK *****, I NEED NOT EXPLAIN MYSELF TO YOU. BUT FOR ****** THAT DON'T KNOW THE SITUATION, I BOUNCED FROM MY CRIB BECAUSE I HAD BRUSHES WITH THE LAW. I STAY OUT THE CLUTCHES OF THEM MAGGOT MUTHAFUCKIN POLICE, 'CAUSE THEY CROOKED AS A FRISCO STREET. AS FAR AS THE CHICK, SHE HAS HER OWN PLACE AND I'VE GOT MINE. IT'S EASY TO GET A BITCH, BUT IT'S HARD TO KEEP ONE.. AND THAT'S REAL TALK!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF's daddy!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

MAN LOOK, FUCK ALL THAT BULLSHIT. WHO'S DOING WHAT WITH THEIR RIDERS THIS YEAR?


----------



## screwed up loco

this is too fuckin funny. my new home when off topic gets boring

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:48 AM~12760588
> *MAN LOOK, FUCK ALL THAT BULLSHIT.  WHO'S DOING WHAT WITH THEIR RIDERS THIS YEAR?
> *


I can help install hydros for folks if they need it. but as of yet I have no car of my own


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:42 AM~12760507
> *I'm not 50 you gorilla!!!!!!!!!  get your Blackness back and stop shuckin' and jivin' for massa!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

I just saying. All the years of your ball busting and coaching me in text and you do this shit!!!!!!! Forget that.. I rather have a honest asshole next to me then a fake ass smile in your face *****!!!! 

Hell , I would sit there and take the man that tells me , to burn the Expedition to the ground to my face rather then , in bitch PM's to other members and little petty shit. And On the real. Now I walk around with a Black lowrider chip on my shoulder!!!!!! The things some these clowns do are just garbage!!!!!!! half ass fiddler shit... Hence the new name and attitude from me..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:43 AM~12760525
> *LOOK *****, I NEED NOT EXPLAIN MYSELF TO YOU.  BUT FOR ****** THAT DON'T KNOW THE SITUATION, I BOUNCED FROM MY CRIB BECAUSE I HAD BRUSHES WITH THE LAW.  I STAY OUT THE CLUTCHES OF THEM MAGGOT MUTHAFUCKIN POLICE, 'CAUSE THEY CROOKED AS A FRISCO STREET.  AS FAR AS THE CHICK, SHE HAS HER OWN PLACE AND I'VE GOT MINE.  IT'S EASY TO GET A BITCH, BUT IT'S HARD TO KEEP ONE.. AND THAT'S REAL TALK!
> *


1. speak English not Ghetto hyph fool you 50!!!!!

2. real men can keep a woman

3. on top of rule 2 . Some ****** get the check handed to them every week and they handle shit!!!! that's how you know your pipe works and she thinks your the HNIC!!!!!



Now finish up that ragiddy ass top so you can ride down here in March. Kaddi king going to show you what a real big body Kaddi looks like!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 10:50 AM~12760610
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I just saying. All the years of your ball busting and coaching me in text and you do this shit!!!!!!! Forget that.. I rather have a honest asshole next to me then a fake ass smile in your face *****!!!!
> 
> Hell  , I would sit there and take the man that tells me , to burn the Expedition to the ground to my face rather then , in bitch PM's to other members and little petty shit. And On the real. Now I walk around with a Black lowrider chip on my shoulder!!!!!! The things some these clowns do are just garbage!!!!!!! half ass fiddler shit... Hence the new name and attitude from me..
> *


man I'm just playing into these fools game to frustrate them!! don't worry the old Scotty is on vacation for a few weeks!! I'll be back soon!!!!!!!!  but at least I have custody of my kids own a house and a car isn't a priority to me!!! college educated too! ask Scooner where I use to live . my kids can say Daddy you don't have a lowrider anymore but we live very lavishly!!!! what's more important Black men? did you not listen to the speach this morning?! any of you bitches can call me on lies if you want. uh oh the old Scotty is back......................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

check my signature.......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 20 2009, 01:49 PM~12760596
> *this is too fuckin funny. my new home when off topic gets boring
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
SEE THIS SHIT ******.. WE'VE CREATED A STEPPIN FETCHIN TOPIC. NOT SAYING THAT TOPICS SHOULD'NT SWAY A BIT. BUT ****** THINK THIS TOPIC IS SOME KIND OF CLOWN SHOW. LET'S GET BACK ON RIDING!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:59 AM~12760702
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> SEE THIS SHIT ******..  WE'VE CREATED A STEPPIN FETCHIN TOPIC.  NOT SAYING THAT TOPICS SHOULD'NT SWAY A BIT.  BUT ****** THINK THIS TOPIC IS SOME KIND OF CLOWN SHOW.  LET'S GET BACK ON RIDING!
> *


I don't have a car...........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"if you want my body and you think I'm sexy........"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Hi Rod........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:56 AM~12760679
> *man I'm just playing into these fools game to frustrate them!!  don't worry the old Scotty is on vacation for a few weeks!! I'll be back soon!!!!!!!!    but at least I have custody of my kids own a house and a car isn't a priority to me!!!  college educated too! ask Scooner where I use to live . my kids can say Daddy you don't have a lowrider anymore but we live very lavishly!!!!  what's more important Black men?  did you not listen to the speach this morning?!  any of you bitches can call me on lies if you want.  uh oh the old Scotty is back......................
> *


 :0 

***** you stole that quote from Fundi like 3yrs ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

"D" hit me up. gotta bounce to the homeless shelter where I live!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 01:55 PM~12760655
> *1. speak English not Ghetto hyph fool you 50!!!!!
> 
> 2. real men can keep a woman
> 
> 3. on top of rule 2 . Some ****** get the check handed to them every week and they handle shit!!!! that's how you know your pipe works and she thinks your the HNIC!!!!!
> Now finish up that ragiddy ass top so you can ride down here in March. Kaddi king going to show you what a real big body Kaddi looks like!!!!!! :0
> *


DUMB ASS.. BIG BODIES ARE 93-96. AND AS FAR AS A CHICK HANDING ****** A CHECK, I'M NOT A PIMP MY *****. I GETS MY OWN GRIP. AND IN ADDITION TO YOUR #3, ***** YOU CAN'T HOLD DOWN A JOB. THAT' WHY WIFEY HAS TO BRING HOME THE BACON WHILE YOU STAY AT HOME WITH THE KIDS LIKE A BITCH INSTEAD OF GETTIN YOURS LIKE A REAL MUTHAFUCKIN MAN IS SUPPOSED TOO. NOW BACK TO RIDIN FELLAS. WHO'S DOING WHAT FOR '09?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 20 2009, 11:49 AM~12760596
> *this is too fuckin funny. my new home when off topic gets boring
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


See this!!!!!










It's a black circle and your not in it!!!!!!! Get to stepping!!!!!!!!!!  Unless you got pics of Black play boy bunnies to post. then you might get in!!!!


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:59 AM~12760702
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> SEE THIS SHIT ******..  WE'VE CREATED A STEPPIN FETCHIN TOPIC.  NOT SAYING THAT TOPICS SHOULD'NT SWAY A BIT.  BUT ****** THINK THIS TOPIC IS SOME KIND OF CLOWN SHOW.  LET'S GET BACK ON RIDING!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 20 2009, 02:08 PM~12760786
> *:dunno:
> *


I MEANT STEPPIN FETCHIT http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stepin_Fetchit

YOU CAN ALSO GOOGLE THIS DEGRADING MUTHAFUCKA. HE'S EQUIVALENT TO A ***** *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 12:06 PM~12760765
> *DUMB ASS.. BIG BODIES ARE 93-96.  AND AS FAR AS A CHICK HANDING ****** A CHECK, I'M NOT A PIMP MY *****.  I GETS MY OWN GRIP.  AND IN ADDITION TO YOUR #3, ***** YOU CAN'T HOLD DOWN A JOB.  THAT' WHY WIFEY HAS TO BRING HOME THE BACON WHILE YOU STAY AT HOME WITH THE KIDS LIKE A BITCH INSTEAD OF GETTIN YOURS LIKE A REAL MUTHAFUCKIN MAN IS SUPPOSED TOO.  NOW BACK TO RIDIN FELLAS.  WHO'S DOING WHAT FOR '09?
> *


 :0 

I'm just a cripple ..... Legs are fucked up!!!!!!! I work part time some times..... 

But with all my kids it's way cheaper to do the one parent thing and work as a team. I'll put mine on hold so my kids can do right.... They have everything and plus. I'm happy. I never had flat screens , wii'z , go carts , and you got to think I do this times 5 fool!!!!!! And each kid has there own room all that shits in....


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 12:08 PM~12760785
> *See this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a black circle and your not in it!!!!!!! Get to stepping!!!!!!!!!!  Unless you got pics of Black play boy bunnies to post. then you might get in!!!!
> *


that's not very nice. I haven't disrespected anyone in here or said anything out of line


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 02:13 PM~12760826
> *:0
> 
> I'm just a cripple ..... Legs are fucked up!!!!!!! I work part time some times.....
> 
> But with all my kids it's way cheaper to do the one parent thing and work as a team. I'll put mine on hold so my kids can do right.... They have everything and plus. I'm happy. I never had flat screens , wii'z , go carts , and you got to think I do this times 5 fool!!!!!! And each kid has there own room all that shits in....
> *



:uh: ANYWAY, ONCE THE RIDER IS REPAINTED I'MA CHANGE ALL THE CADDY EMBLEMS. I WANT EVERYTHING NEW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm like Bush!!!!!!!! :buttkick: 


Time to get to cleaning before the Masta comes home!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 20 2009, 12:14 PM~12760834
> *that's not very nice. I haven't disrespected anyone in here or said anything out of line
> *


 :biggrin: So I take it you got pics of them Brown bunnies!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME http://zenithwirewheels.net/ :0


----------



## 187PURE

AINT NO HALF STEPPIN IN '09 FUCK THAT


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 12:19 PM~12760879
> *:biggrin:  So I take it you got pics of them Brown bunnies!!!!!!
> *


next party at the mansion (that I'm goin to) aint till august. ill try to get some brown bunnies for u in phoenix for nba all star weekend if playboy decides to have an event there :0


----------



## 187PURE

THESTRONGSURVIVE.. WHAT IT DO HOMEBOY?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 12:14 PM~12760838
> *:uh: ANYWAY, ONCE THE RIDER IS REPAINTED I'MA CHANGE ALL THE CADDY EMBLEMS.  I WANT EVERYTHING NEW
> *



I plan on gettin this trey on the streets this summer. 

dont need alot, interior**chrome***windshield**and some beat!

I'm not trying to put toooo much $$ into it cuz I aint got it like that, but
it should be cool enough to hit the Shaw/Broadway/and the Nayborhood with
out gettin clowned :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I'm like U 187...I love dippin and clowin for the hood and hoodratz! :


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 02:40 PM~12761080
> *I plan on gettin this trey on the streets this summer.
> 
> dont need alot, interior**chrome***windshield**and some beat!
> 
> I'm not trying to put toooo much $$ into it cuz I aint got it like that, but
> it should be cool enough to hit the Shaw/Broadway/and the Nayborhood with
> out gettin clowned :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'm like U 187...I love dippin and clowin for the hood and hoodratz!  :
> *


 :yes: LIKE MC EIHT SAY.. "_ALL I NEED IS MY STRAWBERRIES AND CREAM.." :biggrin: _


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:59 AM~12760702
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> SEE THIS SHIT ******..  WE'VE CREATED A STEPPIN FETCHIN TOPIC.  NOT SAYING THAT TOPICS SHOULD'NT SWAY A BIT.  BUT ****** THINK THIS TOPIC IS SOME KIND OF CLOWN SHOW.  LET'S GET BACK ON RIDING!
> *


x2 they 


laughing atchu not witchu


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Big Al!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 11:23 AM~12760306
> *WTF YOU TALKIN 'BOUT PUNK! :uh: YOUR ASS AINT OUT OF HOT WATER YET.  THERE'S STILL SOME ****** ON HERE THAT'S CLOWNING YOUR ASS, AND SOME REAL ****** THAT WANNA GET AT YOU IN PERSON.  SO DON'T SPEAK ON THE LOC PARTNER.  I GET'S MINE!!  AND REAL ****** THAT KNOW ME, KNOWS I PUTS IT DOWN TO THE FULLEST.  IT'S BUSTA MUTHAFUCCAS LIKE YOU THAT HIDE BEHIND A PC SCREEN AND TALK SHIT DAY IN-DAY OUT, WITH YOUR GREASY ASS SAUSAGE CARPRALTUNNEL FINGERS.  STEP TO THE LOC ON SOME REAL SHIT OR GET CROSSED OUT AND GET A K PUT ON YOUR BLACK ASS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

tone!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 01:47 PM~12761654
> *tone!
> *


whats good.im going to call you later tonight.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 20 2009, 03:53 PM~12761706
> *whats good.im going to call you later tonight.
> *


COOL. I'M BOUT TO GET OFF WORK IN A FEW. I LEFT MY HORN AT THE CRIB


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 12:40 PM~12761080
> *I plan on gettin this trey on the streets this summer.
> 
> dont need alot, interior**chrome***windshield**and some beat!
> 
> I'm not trying to put toooo much $$ into it cuz I aint got it like that, but
> it should be cool enough to hit the Shaw/Broadway/and the Nayborhood with
> out gettin clowned :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'm like U 187...I love dippin and clowin for the hood and hoodratz!  :
> *


this ******! :worship: 



I going to chrome plate my grill, and all the front trim. debating on pulling the motor out to clean up real nice and put a cam, and headers on. But more than likely will do the chrome work first and foremost! Sucks I don't have house with a garage I'd have pulled it off already.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 04:00 PM~12761781
> *this ******! :worship:
> I going to chrome plate my grill, and all the front trim. debating on pulling the motor out to clean up real nice and put a cam, and headers on. But more than likely will do the chrome work first and foremost! Sucks I don't have house with a garage I'd have pulled it off already.
> *


COLD WEATHER AND EMPTY POCKETS PREVENT ME FROM DOING A LOT OF SHIT


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 02:02 PM~12761798
> *COLD WEATHER AND EMPTY POCKETS PREVENT ME FROM DOING A LOT OF SHIT
> *


I don't wanna hear that shit ******!!
This is my dad helping with brakes, in 10 degree weather, couldn't close the garage cuz the body was in the way, had to tarp it up, and use a torpedo heater for heat









Getting ready to drop the body back on the frame in 5 degree weather ******









Yea that's snow on the ground, and I aint talking about the homie SNOW









Get that shit done ******!!











It all pays off in the end!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Tru!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2009, 02:02 PM~12761798
> *COLD WEATHER AND EMPTY POCKETS PREVENT ME FROM DOING A LOT OF SHIT
> *


Some one get this dude a tissue.... :uh: 

Nice work Tru.. I have a Old schol heater like that.. shits great. can work all year round.. I do miss the out side pop up shop.. (not) hahahha


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 02:00 PM~12761781
> *this ******! :worship:
> I going to chrome plate my grill, and all the front trim. debating on pulling the motor out to clean up real nice and put a cam, and headers on. But more than likely will do the chrome work first and foremost! Sucks I don't have house with a garage I'd have pulled it off already.
> *



No garage Tru?? where U keep the foe at?? just covered up??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 11:40 AM~12761080
> *I plan on gettin this trey on the streets this summer.
> 
> dont need alot, interior**chrome***windshield**and some beat!
> 
> I'm not trying to put toooo much $$ into it cuz I aint got it like that, but
> it should be cool enough to hit the Shaw/Broadway/and the Nayborhood with
> out gettin clowned :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'm like U 187...I love dippin and clowin for the hood and hoodratz!  :
> *


you know who to hit up youngster.............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF's lips looks like he's been sucking donkey dicks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 02:00 PM~12761781
> *this ******! :worship:
> I going to chrome plate my grill, and all the front trim. debating on pulling the motor out to clean up real nice and put a cam, and headers on. But more than likely will do the chrome work first and foremost! Sucks I don't have house with a garage I'd have pulled it off already.
> *



U can chrome plate aluminum?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

59 in the house


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

my good friend most hated is here!!! hey homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 03:07 PM~12762323
> *CF's lips looks like he's been sucking donkey dicks!!!!!!!!
> *


So you have seen a donkey show? :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 03:07 PM~12762324
> *U can chrome plate aluminum?
> *


Yes you can. Make sure you get GOOD chrome when doing those paticular, thin metal parts or else the chrome will chip eventually. I'm doing chrome too but if you want a decent look and have it last alot longer, go with anodized.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2009, 03:44 PM~12762598
> *Yes you can. Make sure you get GOOD chrome when doing those paticular, thin metal parts or else the chrome will chip eventually. I'm doing chrome too but if you want a decent look and have it last alot longer, go with anodized.
> *



So U saying chroming ur grills not gonna last too long?

better to get it anodized? same as polished out?


----------



## Dirt422

[It all pays off in the end!!!








[/quote]


This niggu hurre keep him a fine one in his arms @ all times!! :biggrin: 

Boy I should hooked up wit you before I tied the knot!! :angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2009, 01:30 AM~12757216
> *Pics of the ticket stub and addressed envelope or it didn't happen
> *


They was waiting for me at the will call :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 03:49 PM~12762644
> *So U saying chroming ur grills not gonna last too long?
> 
> better to get it anodized? same as polished out?
> *


It will last long enough too do it. I'm doing it. You want that bling-bling look right?

If you were to buy a brand new reproduction grill they would be anodized. Thats what anodized looks like. It's not the same as polished metal, all that means is that the metal was put on a buffer to shine it up. Anodizing is a completely different process onto itself like chrome plating. Most platers that do car parts also anodize stuff if you ask them. It's usually about the same price as chrome but not "show" chrome.


----------



## Tyrone

Scotty, when are you going to stop dodging and ducking 'The Most Hated' and address him? I find it flattering that I (and 'CF') have ruffled your feathers so much so that you put our names in your signature. But you should follow the words of your signature below it.

You're a phony. Don't have a car, don't have any parts, or any connections with Super Natural. Do you really think I had my hopes on you building/getting me a pump from Super Natural? Or hoping that 'Big Rat' or Tommy would buy my car? You mistake me for some star-struck idiot. It's not that serious. I'll break bread before I rely on you to do anything for me.

Since it's been established for the record you have no car, now take the time to address 'The Most Hated'. Make a topic in 'Off Topic' about him. Put his name in your signature. The only reason you're coming at me and 'CF' is that you think we're weak and you want to use the issues in our personal lives to your advantage. Well, this is a lowrider site. Why don't you post up a car? Although my car isn't together, I posted it. Now what? Stick to the topic at hand.

My point is this: I'm a man. Whenever I'm confronted with an issue, I face it. I don't run and hide, pass the buck, or call for reinforcements. Nor do I attack those that have nothing to do with the issue. Only a coward does that. 

Whether you're here on LIL just for entertainment or not, some of us are serious about this. I'm serious about lowriding. I serious about my family. I'm serious about my friends. I don't deal with people like you. Either you're starved for attention or you have a mental disability. I don't know. Either way, I'm cool on you. 

Just keep my name out of your ignorant post and everything will be fine.

In the meantime, here's a song for you to listen to in case you couldn't/can't comprehend the words I typed.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2009, 03:54 PM~12762696
> *It will last long enough too do it. I'm doing it. You want that bling-bling look right?
> 
> If you were to buy a brand new reproduction grill they would be anodized. Thats what anodized looks like. It's not the same as polished metal, all that means is that the metal was put on a buffer to shine it up. Anodizing is a completely different process onto itself like chrome plating. Most platers that do car parts also anodize stuff if you ask them. It's usually about the same price as chrome but not "show" chrome.
> *



Gotcha! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

well Tyrone I did address most hated who is my friend by the way. he did nothing on my reply to him. did you not read it. my Uncle isn't Rat or Tommy. so are you stupid enough to believe I never had a car? if I'm lying you, CF and most hated can calll me anytime if that makes your life easier and happier. have a good day my friends and may God bless you all with whatever you do!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 03:02 PM~12762298
> *No garage Tru?? where U keep the foe at?? just covered up??
> *


I live in highrise condo downtown, so I gotta parking garage where the four chills, but I can't really work on it in there, even though I have all my tools in my garage closet


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Jan 20 2009, 04:18 PM~12762938-->
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty, when are you going to stop dodging and ducking 'The Most Hated' and address him? I find it flattering that I (and 'CF') have ruffled your feathers so much so that you put our names in your signature. But you should follow the words of your signature below it.
> 
> You're a phony. Don't have a car, don't have any parts, or any connections with Super Natural. Do you really think I had my hopes on you building/getting me a pump from Super Natural? Or hoping that 'Big Rat' or Tommy would buy my car? You mistake me for some star-struck idiot. It's not that serious. I'll break bread before I rely on you to do anything for me.
> 
> Since it's been established for the record you have no car, now take the time to address 'The Most Hated'. Make a topic in 'Off Topic' about him. Put his name in your signature. The only reason you're coming at me and 'CF' is that you think we're weak and you want to use the issues in our personal lives to your advantage. Well, this is a lowrider site. Why don't you post up a car? Although my car isn't together, I posted it. Now what? Stick to the topic at hand.
> 
> My point is this: I'm a man. Whenever I'm confronted with an issue, I face it. I don't run and hide, pass the buck, or call for reinforcements. Nor do I attack those that have nothing to do with the issue. Only a coward does that.
> 
> Whether you're here on LIL just for entertainment or not, some of us are serious about this. I'm serious about lowriding. I serious about my family. I'm serious about my friends. I don't deal with people like you. Either you're starved for attention or you have a mental disability. I don't know. Either way, I'm cool on you.
> 
> Just keep my name out of your ignorant post and everything will be fine.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a song for you to listen to in case you couldn't/can't comprehend the words I typed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 04:43 PM~12763230
> *well Tyrone I did address most hated who is my friend by the way.  he did nothing on my reply to him.  did you not read it.  my Uncle isn't  Rat or Tommy.  so are you stupid enough to believe I never had a car?  if I'm lying you, CF and most hated can calll me anytime if that makes your life easier and happier.  have a good day my friends and may God bless you all with whatever you do!!!!
> *


:0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 03:16 PM~12761910
> *
> It all pays off in the end!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This ***** do stay wit a nice broad :biggrin: I like ya style homie :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 03:50 PM~12762663
> *This niggu hurre keep him a fine one in his arms @ all times!! :biggrin:
> Boy I should hooked up wit you before I tied the knot!! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 05:49 PM~12763950
> *:0
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: FAIL!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

as for the punk ass mosthated! how in the fuck you going in here and call a ***** out you keep dodging like a bitch!! I gave your ass a pass these past few days but now it's on!! motherfucker you think I sweat your casper the aggot hidin' ass!! be a man challenge me since you know me so well!!! motherfucker get the dick out your mouth, spit the nut out and dust your knees off and be a man and step up to what you started!!! so since I never had a car or whatever bitch I'm buying something this week to come after you and that bitch ass rag of yours that probably isn't yours because you weren't with it just like a typical scary ass mark. so fuck these other busters in here!! it's me and you on the car building tip homie. so you better get a 2nd mortgage or sell your ass on santa monica so you can redo that raggedy motherfucker!!! I'll be at the shop next and I'll show you personally what I purchased and "The Young G " can document it and Young Hogg can film it!!! you fucked up by calling me out because my pockets stay deep!! see you next week and make sure your mouth is wiped!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

its time for a change


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:47 PM~12765191
> *as for the punk ass mosthated!  how in the fuck you going in here and call a ***** out you  keep dodging like a bitch!! I gave your ass a pass these past few days but now it's on!!  motherfucker you think I sweat your casper the aggot hidin' ass!!  be a man challenge me since you know me so well!!!  motherfucker get the dick out your mouth, spit the nut out and dust your knees off and be a man and step up to what you started!!!  so since I never had a car or whatever bitch I'm buying something this week to come after you and that bitch ass rag of yours that probably isn't  yours because you weren't with it just like a typical scary ass mark.  so fuck these other busters in here!! it's me and you on the car building tip homie.  so you better get a 2nd mortgage or sell your ass on santa monica so you can redo that raggedy motherfucker!!!  I'll  be at the shop next and I'll  show you personally what I purchased and "The Young G " can document it and Young Hogg can film it!!!  you fucked up by calling me out because my pockets stay deep!!  see you next week and make sure your mouth is wiped!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

it's on now!!!!!!!! motherfucker wanna call me out and stand up!!! fuck that!!!!!!!!! I was waiting until the homie got out to get my ride back on!!!! but now I'm dusting off my plaque and I'm about to break some serious bread!!!! only motherfucker I wanna correspond with on here is his ass!!!!!!!!!!! like I said I'll be at the shop next week!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:47 PM~12765191
> *as for the punk ass mosthated!  how in the fuck you going in here and call a ***** out you  keep dodging like a bitch!! I gave your ass a pass these past few days but now it's on!!  motherfucker you think I sweat your casper the aggot hidin' ass!!  be a man challenge me since you know me so well!!!  motherfucker get the dick out your mouth, spit the nut out and dust your knees off and be a man and step up to what you started!!!  so since I never had a car or whatever bitch I'm buying something this week to come after you and that bitch ass rag of yours that probably isn't  yours because you weren't with it just like a typical scary ass mark.  so fuck these other busters in here!! it's me and you on the car building tip homie.  so you better get a 2nd mortgage or sell your ass on santa monica so you can redo that raggedy motherfucker!!!  I'll  be at the shop next and I'll  show you personally what I purchased and "The Young G " can document it and Young Hogg can film it!!!  you fucked up by calling me out because my pockets stay deep!!  see you next week and make sure your mouth is wiped!!!!!
> *


dam homie its just the internet


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man fuck this! I'm coming after the whole thread and crossing it out with a "K"!!!!!!!! motherfuckers better get they shit together because my Black ass is coming like the Hammer of Thor!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 20 2009, 06:56 PM~12765280
> *dam homie its just the internet
> *


you need to tell them that!! marks started it and my O.G. ass is going to finish it!!!! this is about car building and nothing else. I don't give a fuck about mosthated!! I just want to serve that duece!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:15 PM~12765493
> *man fuck this!  I'm coming after the whole thread and crossing it out with a "K"!!!!!!!!  motherfuckers better get they shit together because my Black ass is coming like the Hammer of Thor!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

and fivenine why don't roll up north about 20 minutes and come top my office and we can go have lunch and you see a ***** lives and rolls!! come up and break bread with me homie!! it'll be my treat!!!! all you other fools even my nephew "Tha Young G" fuck you!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

now that I responded th way I normally do now it's "the internet"!! fuck that and fuck a ho bitch thatFundi t has that mentality!!! not my fault I'm holding my big ass nuts and slapping motherfuckers with 9 inches of limp dick!! now fools acting like a ho when the pimp comes around the corner wanting his money!!!! I was coming after CF and that bathtub enamel painted '64 but now it's me and "mostbitch" on this lowrider war!!!!! like I said I'm coming harder than Michael the Arc Angel!!!!!!! you all gonna need Tyrone's Bible versus when I'm thru!!!!! thanks Tyrone for giving me the idea for name of my car!!! its name is going to be "Phoney As A 3 Dollar Bill" it's going to have 3 dollar bill with georg bush in the middle and "mostbitch" sucking his dick!!!!! thanks Tyrone!!!! fuck it let's take it up a notch!! we can build side by side!! I'll make room for you!!!!!!


----------



## meatwhistle

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 09:16 PM~12766350
> *now that I responded th way I normally do now it's "the internet"!!  fuck that and fuck a ho bitch thatFundi t has that mentality!!!  not my fault I'm holding my big ass nuts and slapping motherfuckers with 9 inches of limp dick!!  now fools acting like a ho when the pimp comes around the corner wanting his money!!!!  I was coming after CF and that bathtub enamel painted '64 but now it's me and "mostbitch"  on this lowrider war!!!!! like I said I'm coming harder than Michael the Arc Angel!!!!!!!  you all gonna need Tyrone's Bible versus when I'm thru!!!!!  thanks Tyrone for giving me the idea for name of my car!!! its name is going to be "Phoney As A 3 Dollar Bill"  it's going to have 3 dollar bill with georg bush in the middle and "mostbitch" sucking his dick!!!!!  thanks Tyrone!!!!  fuck it let's take it up a notch!!  we can build side by side!! I'll make room for you!!!!!!
> *



now there's the scotty I'm use to


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 20 2009, 10:47 AM~12759937
> *This poster :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


If only you could act your age and not your show size maybe you could understand

This topic displays all the shit BLRs has been trying to estlablish.Somewhere we can come and enjoy EACHOTHER like all other enthusiast.But insted the gates of hell has been let in and this topic has gone to shit :uh: 
And your the main contradictor and contributor( i might need a spell check)
Scotty you my ***** and do what your supposed to do..Build a car and shut it down dont talk about it be about.
Tyrone you are also my ***** dont be an instagater(spell check maybe needed again.Let them two grown men meet their destiny.
Crenshaw you are also my ***** NOMATTER what.Like previous conversation tone it down a little we dont wanna discourage others from riding You dont have to go so hard in the paint live and learn(you did) right?

See what yall made me do? i promised maaany pages ago i wouldnt use the word :uh:
And im NOT comming on here speaking like some G im just speaking like im me 

Oh yea brackes installed on for 9 and sent to powercoat  
New persident new ride im trying to bust it out for 09


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Scotty,
I'm gonna say this once and for all. You already know I think your phony so I'm not gonna insult you with this post but check...

It ain't about no competition. Nobody has pushed that type of thang on anyone in this topic. Matter of fact, YOU have been the only one that comes in here insulting people while you have never shown ANYTHING. This ain't about how much money you got or whos ride you can '1up". You could have a bucket on switches and it would have been all good. And me, I ain't never "hated" on anybodys ride, I'm just hard on quality. 

After all this, after all these years of being on Layitlow, after somebody who you say is your friend openly INSULTED you not to mention you're in your late 40's...after all that, including your dozens of coward ass responces you FINALLY wanna show some heart??? You think some money is gonna save your respect? Thats what a trick does bro. If this was some hood shit you would have gotten fucked up a long time ago. Thats real talk. But it aint hood shit. It's about real ****** and phonies and riders and punks. And theres a bunch of weeniepooh ass busters out here with badass Lowriders and some real mutha fuccas ridin' on chinas and four doors. Believe me homie, we see which one you are. And it's your own fault. 

Pesonally, I think your full of shit and ain't gonna break bread on a MODEL car. But if you do, your just being a trick in my eyes tryin' to gain our respect. First you tried to get it by lyin' to kick it, Lyin' didnt work so now your gonna pay for it....do you thang. But like the saying goes..."TAKE A PICTURE TRIC, TAKE A PICTURE TRIC...IT MIGHT MAKE YOU RICH!"...So make sure you buy a camera when you "1up" us.!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Just be humble, get u a rider ( it dont have to be better than anyone elses) get out there, take pics and Lowride. thats all u have to do. Enjoy Lowriding.

And dont think I'm being friendly by writing that^^ I'm just tellin' u. So dont be fuckin textin' me n shit.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

:0


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## Pitbullx

lets get ready to ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumble


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 04:16 PM~12761910
> *I don't wanna hear that shit ******!!
> This is my dad helping with brakes, in 10 degree weather, couldn't close the garage cuz the body was in the way, had to tarp it up, and use a torpedo heater for heat
> *


SHIT.. ATLEAST YOU GOT THE GARAGE AND SOME HELP MAWFUCKA. I USED TO BE JUICING CARS ON THE STREET IN BITING ASS WEATHER. IT SEEMED LIKE ****** ALWAYS WANTED ONE SOON AS IT GETS COLD. I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT. BUT REALLY THOUGH, I AINT DOING SHIT ELSE IN THE COLD UNLESS IT'S A SMALL JOB


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 07:14 AM~12769321
> *SHIT.. ATLEAST YOU GOT THE GARAGE AND SOME HELP MAWFUCKA.  I USED TO BE JUICING CARS ON THE STREET IN BITING ASS WEATHER.  IT SEEMED LIKE ****** ALWAYS WANTED ONE SOON AS IT GETS COLD.  I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT.  BUT REALLY THOUGH, I AINT DOING SHIT ELSE IN THE COLD UNLESS IT'S A SMALL JOB
> *


OH You that ghetto mechanic that be changing out freeze plugs in 5 degree weather parked on the curb on the corner somewhere, with a square hanging off his lips huh :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 21 2009, 09:26 AM~12769361
> *OH You that ghetto mechanic that be changing out freeze plugs in 5 degree weather parked on the curb on the corner somewhere, with a square hanging off his lips huh :biggrin:
> *


HA HA.. YEAH SUMTHIN LIKE THAT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 01:59 AM~12768419
> *...And theres a bunch of weeniepooh ass busters out here with badass Lowriders and some real mutha fuccas ridin' on chinas and four doors.
> *


I LIKES THAT. THATS BE ME :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 12:05 AM~12768482
> *Just be humble, get u a rider ( it dont have to be better than anyone elses) get out there, take pics and Lowride. thats all u have to do. Enjoy Lowriding.
> 
> And dont think I'm being friendly by writing that^^ I'm just tellin' u. So dont be fuckin textin' me n shit.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

AH YES.. THE GANG BANG DAYS.. WHEN REAL ****** REALLY ROAD :happysad: 

nhgT0uMRK6E&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

TONE, I PEEPED THAT HOOD HOMIE.. IT'S A BIT TOO MUCH FOR ME WITH THAT MURAL AND STUFF. I LIKE A CLEAN STR8T CAR. GOOD LOOKIN THOUGH


----------



## TRUDAWG

Man this 75 degree weather sure does feel good!!! What's the temp in Philly


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 21 2009, 11:51 AM~12769819
> *Man this 75 degree weather sure does feel good!!! What's the temp in Philly
> *


Awwww... you're back out west? What happened on Sunday? I should have hit the monster trucks with you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 21 2009, 10:51 AM~12769819
> *Man this 75 degree weather sure does feel good!!! What's the temp in Philly
> *


bout 18


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 08:58 AM~12769858
> *bout 18
> *


and windy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This boy's on the war-path........


----------



## The most hated

IMMA ADDRESS THIS FAKE ASS ***** STEP BY STEP SO HE CAN HOPEFULLY COMPREHEND SINCE HIS BABY NUTS MUSTA DROPPED SOMETIME OVER THE WEEKEND.



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 04:43 PM~12763230
> *well Tyrone I did address most hated who is my friend by the way.
> *


 THIS ***** DEN REALLY LOST HIS MIND. CUZZ YOU A MUTHAFUCCIN LIE. I DONT FUCC WITH BUSTER ASS ****** SUCH AS YOURSELF I FUCK WITH REAL ****** THAT RIDE NOT 'NOW & LATER' ****** - LIKE JAY SAID, "U TALK ABOUT IT NOW, HOPE TO GET IT LATER" AND DONT TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW A ***** TO MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE YOU IN THE CAR.



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:47 PM~12765191
> *as for the punk ass mosthated!  how in the fuck you going in here and call a ***** out you  keep dodging like a bitch!! I gave your ass a pass these past few days but now it's on!!
> *


THE FUCC THIS ***** TALKIN BOUT? I DONT FUCC WITH THE INTERNET ALL DAY & NIGHT, IM OUT IN THE STREETS RIDIN UNLIKE YOU "INTERNET SURFING" YOU A COWABUNGA ASS *****.



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 20 2009, 07:47 PM~12765191-->
> 
> 
> 
> motherfucker you think I sweat your casper the aggot hidin' ass!!  be a man challenge me since you know me so well!!!  motherfucker get the dick out your mouth, spit the nut out and dust your knees off and be a man and step up to what you started!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MISS ME WIT THAT GAY SHIT LOC. REAL ****** AINT ABOUT ALL THAT SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 20 2009, 07:47 PM~12765191
> *so since I never had a car or whatever bitch I'm buying something this week to come after you and that bitch ass rag of yours that probably isn't  yours because you weren't with it just like a typical scary ass mark.  so fuck these other busters in here!! it's me and you on the car building tip homie.  so you better get a 2nd mortgage or sell your ass on santa monica so you can redo that raggedy motherfucker!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, MORE TALK BUT NO ACTION. I NEVER CLAIMED MY SHIT WAS HOT, BUT I POSTED THE PICTURES, ITS ON THE STREETS AND ITS RIGHT, IT BEEN ON THE STREETS WHAT ABOUT YOURS? REMEMBER ALL THEM PICTURES OF ALL THEM PARTS YOU KEPT POSTIN A WHILE BACC? INTAKES, CARBS & SHIT, ***** KEPT ACTIN LIKE YOU WAS BUYIN SHIT TRYIN TO SHOW OFF? YEAH ***** YOU REMEMBER AND SO DO WE. SHOW US ONE OF THOSE PARTS YOU ACTUALLY OWN NOW.....AND SHOW US THE 61 YOU CLAIM YOU GOT, THATS RIGHT. BLUFFIN ASS *****.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:47 PM~12765191
> *I'll  be at the shop next and I'll  show you personally what I purchased and "The Young G " can document it and Young Hogg can film it!!!  you fucked up by calling me out because my pockets stay deep!!  see you next week and make sure your mouth is wiped!!!!!
> *



ANOTHER ONE OF THIS ****** FAKE TALES. WHY DONT YOU SHOW US ALL WHAT YOU BOUGHT, POST IT ON UP MY *****. STOP FRONTIN. ITS A DAMN SHAME AN EVERYDAY ***** SUCH AS MYSELF MADE YOU RUN OUT AND BUY A FUCCIN CAR. I GOT YOU SHOOK LIL *****. NOW WHOS THE FOOL. 

SEE, I DONT NEED TO BE IN HERE 24-7 ARGUIN WITH A CLOWN ASS ***** OVER THIS AND THAT SO IF I DONT FOLLOW YOUR ASS AROUND POSTIN, DONT TAKE IT LIKE IM SHOOK. IM JUST BEIN ME. I JUST POINTED OUT THE TRUTH AND HOW DO YOU RESPOND? BY TELLIN MORE TALES. COME SEE ME IN THE STREETS *****. UNTIL THEN I AINT FUCCIN WITCHA CUZZ. REAL TALK MY *****.

REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD YOU BEFORE LIL *****, YOU MAY ACT LIKE YOU 5 BUT YOU NEED TO KEEP IT 100.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 06:47 PM~12765191
> *as for the punk ass mosthated!  how in the fuck you going in here and call a ***** out you  keep dodging like a bitch!! I gave your ass a pass these past few days but now it's on!!  motherfucker you think I sweat your casper the aggot hidin' ass!!  be a man challenge me since you know me so well!!!  motherfucker get the dick out your mouth, spit the nut out and dust your knees off and be a man and step up to what you started!!!  so since I never had a car or whatever bitch I'm buying something this week to come after you and that bitch ass rag of yours that probably isn't  yours because you weren't with it just like a typical scary ass mark.  so fuck these other busters in here!! it's me and you on the car building tip homie.  so you better get a 2nd mortgage or sell your ass on santa monica so you can redo that raggedy motherfucker!!!  I'll  be at the shop next and I'll  show you personally what I purchased and "The Young G " can document it and Young Hogg can film it!!!  you fucked up by calling me out because my pockets stay deep!!  see you next week and make sure your mouth is wiped!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 21 2009, 12:01 PM~12770869
> *IMMA ADDRESS THIS FAKE ASS ***** STEP BY STEP SO HE CAN HOPEFULLY COMPREHEND SINCE HIS BABY NUTS MUSTA DROPPED SOMETIME OVER THE WEEKEND.
> THIS ***** DEN REALLY LOST HIS MIND. CUZZ YOU A MUTHAFUCCIN LIE. I DONT FUCC WITH BUSTER ASS ****** SUCH AS YOURSELF I FUCK WITH REAL ****** THAT RIDE NOT 'NOW & LATER' ****** - LIKE JAY SAID, "U TALK ABOUT IT NOW, HOPE TO GET IT LATER" AND DONT TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW A ***** TO MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE YOU IN THE CAR.
> THE FUCC THIS ***** TALKIN BOUT? I DONT FUCC WITH THE INTERNET ALL DAY & NIGHT, IM OUT IN THE STREETS RIDIN UNLIKE YOU "INTERNET SURFING" YOU A COWABUNGA ASS *****.
> MISS ME WIT THAT GAY SHIT LOC. REAL ****** AINT ABOUT ALL THAT SHIT.
> ONCE AGAIN, MORE TALK BUT NO ACTION. I NEVER CLAIMED MY SHIT WAS HOT, BUT I POSTED THE PICTURES, ITS ON THE STREETS AND ITS RIGHT, IT BEEN ON THE STREETS WHAT ABOUT YOURS? REMEMBER ALL THEM PICTURES OF ALL THEM PARTS YOU KEPT POSTIN A WHILE BACC? INTAKES, CARBS & SHIT, ***** KEPT ACTIN LIKE YOU WAS BUYIN SHIT TRYIN TO SHOW OFF? YEAH ***** YOU REMEMBER AND SO DO WE. SHOW US ONE OF THOSE PARTS YOU ACTUALLY OWN NOW.....AND SHOW US THE 61 YOU CLAIM YOU GOT, THATS RIGHT. BLUFFIN ASS *****.
> ANOTHER ONE OF THIS ****** FAKE TALES. WHY DONT YOU SHOW US ALL WHAT YOU BOUGHT, POST IT ON UP MY *****. STOP FRONTIN. ITS A DAMN SHAME AN EVERYDAY ***** SUCH AS MYSELF MADE YOU RUN OUT AND BUY A FUCCIN CAR. I GOT YOU SHOOK LIL *****. NOW WHOS THE FOOL.
> 
> SEE, I DONT NEED TO BE IN HERE 24-7 ARGUIN WITH A CLOWN ASS ***** OVER THIS AND THAT SO IF I DONT FOLLOW YOUR ASS AROUND POSTIN, DONT TAKE IT LIKE IM SHOOK. IM JUST BEIN ME. I JUST POINTED OUT THE TRUTH AND HOW DO YOU RESPOND? BY TELLIN MORE TALES.  COME SEE ME IN THE STREETS *****. UNTIL THEN I AINT FUCCIN WITCHA CUZZ. REAL TALK MY *****.
> 
> REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD YOU BEFORE LIL *****, YOU MAY ACT LIKE YOU 5 BUT YOU NEED TO KEEP IT 100.
> *


Aw shit lol


----------



## Skim

Wut up 187 u keepin warm? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 02:01 PM~12771356
> *Wut up 187 u keepin warm? :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH.. THIS TOPIC IS HOTT! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 12:04 PM~12771382
> *HELL YEAH.. THIS TOPIC IS HOTT! :biggrin:
> *


LOL..................I do wanna know if NO-ONE has ever seen that ****** in person? lol, that would be some funny shit


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 21 2009, 02:16 PM~12771487
> *LOL..................I do wanna know if NO-ONE has ever seen that ****** in person? lol, that would be some funny shit
> *


I DID SEE SCOTTY ON SOME YOUNG HOGGS AND CALI SWANGINS. ONE, WHEN HE WAS IN A TAXI FOLLOWING GANGSTER'S 67 ON THE FREEWAY. AND THE OTHER WHEN SCOTTY JUMPED OUT A LOW-LOW LIMO.. THE ***** WAS LIKE _"I LIKE IT.. I LIKE IT A LOT"_ LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

SORRY BIG SCOTTY. BUT THE SHIT WAS JUST TOO FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you know what let me ease the throttle back a little bit!! just got done talking to my good homie Big~Swanga. he said why me of all people is getting caught up with all this nonsense!! he said you of all people don't have anything to prove in lowriding. he said "***** you never talked about you just did it and built nice shit and rolled and let the car and my talent do the talking!!" so that's what I'm doing!!! I ain't speakin on any of this nonsense with you fools if you want me to give you history on the o.G.'s who got me started and if you need help or advice with your ride if you have one or not get at me!! "MostHated" do your thing and I'll do mine!!!!!!!! but "The Young G" might not be so nice!!!!!!!!! take care and God bless!!!!!!!! remember we have a Brother in office now so fuck the bullshit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2009, 02:44 PM~12771755
> *you know what let me ease the throttle back a little bit!! just got done talking to my good homie Big~Swanga. he said why me of all people is getting caught up with all this nonsense!! he said you of all people don't have anything to prove in lowriding. he said "***** you never talked about you just did it and built nice shit and rolled and let the car and my talent do the talking!!"  so that's what I'm doing!!!  I ain't speakin on any of this nonsense with you fools if you want me to give you history on the o.G.'s who got me started and if you need help or advice with your ride if you have one or not get at me!! "MostHated" do your thing and I'll do mine!!!!!!!!  but "The Young G" might not be so nice!!!!!!!!!  take care and God bless!!!!!!!!  remember we have a Brother in office now so fuck the bullshit!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN.. YOU DID TELL ME TO PUT 4 TON COILS IN THE LAC. AND THEY WORK GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

WHO'S DOWN WITH KOOLAID HYDRAULICS?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:47 PM~12765191
> *as for the punk ass mosthated!  how in the fuck you going in here and call a ***** out you  keep dodging like a bitch!! I gave your ass a pass these past few days but now it's on!!  motherfucker you think I sweat your casper the aggot hidin' ass!!  be a man challenge me since you know me so well!!!  motherfucker get the dick out your mouth, spit the nut out and dust your knees off and be a man and step up to what you started!!!  so since I never had a car or whatever bitch I'm buying something this week to come after you and that bitch ass rag of yours that probably isn't  yours because you weren't with it just like a typical scary ass mark.  so fuck these other busters in here!! it's me and you on the car building tip homie.  so you better get a 2nd mortgage or sell your ass on santa monica so you can redo that raggedy motherfucker!!!  I'll  be at the shop next and I'll  show you personally what I purchased and "The Young G " can document it and Young Hogg can film it!!!  you fucked up by calling me out because my pockets stay deep!!  see you next week and make sure your mouth is wiped!!!!!
> *


My old dog is back :biggrin: I love this Crip on Crip shit


----------



## 187PURE

CAN'T WAIT TIL THE WEATHER BREAKS. ONLY $4000 WORTH OF WORK TO FINISH THE LAC


----------



## 187PURE

AND I'M GETTIN RID OF THAT GAY ASS STREET CHARGER TOO. HOPPERS CAN'T USE THEM


----------



## 187PURE

MAN YALL MUTHAFUCKAS SITTIN IN THIS THREAD LIKE BUZZARDS (CAN'T KILL NUTHIN, WON'T NUTHIN DIE).. JUST WAITING FOR SOME MORE SHIT TO JUMP OFF. SCOTTY'S TRYING TO SQUASH THE BEEF


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 02:20 PM~12772070
> *AND I'M GETTIN RID OF THAT GAY ASS STREET CHARGER TOO.  HOPPERS CAN'T USE THEM
> *


 :no:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2009, 01:44 PM~12771755
> *you know what let me ease the throttle back a little bit!! just got done talking to my good homie Big~Swanga. he said why me of all people is getting caught up with all this nonsense!! he said you of all people don't have anything to prove in lowriding. he said "***** you never talked about you just did it and built nice shit and rolled and let the car and my talent do the talking!!"  so that's what I'm doing!!!  I ain't speakin on any of this nonsense with you fools if you want me to give you history on the o.G.'s who got me started and if you need help or advice with your ride if you have one or not get at me!! "MostHated" do your thing and I'll do mine!!!!!!!!  but "The Young G" might not be so nice!!!!!!!!!  take care and God bless!!!!!!!!  remember we have a Brother in office now so fuck the bullshit!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sounds like you finally throwing in the towel :0 but why did you bring The Young G's name in it, from his last posts he agreed with the other *****. :0
Its all good though, I can't wait to see what you just bought. You did say u was gonna reveal it to us saturday so im excited to see what u got up your sleeve.  



But I aint holding my breath either :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

GOT TO GET ME SOME GROUP 31 INTERSTATE WORKACAHOLICS (1100 CCA)


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 12:27 PM~12772145
> *Sounds like you finally throwing in the towel :0 but why did you bring The Young G's name in it, from his last posts he agreed with the other *****. :0
> Its all good though, I can't wait to see what you just bought. You did say u was gonna reveal it to us saturday so im excited to see what u got up your sleeve.
> But I aint holding my breath either :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A DOPE ONE BY BATTLE CAT.. BE SWANGIN AND BANGIN TO THIS IN THE LAC


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 12:27 PM~12772145
> *Sounds like you finally throwing in the towel :0 but why did you bring The Young G's name in it, from his last posts he agreed with the other *****. :0
> Its all good though, I can't wait to see what you just bought. You did say u was gonna reveal it to us saturday so im excited to see what u got up your sleeve.
> But I aint holding my breath either :biggrin:
> *


3 days away! Cant wait to see it :thumbsup: So whats your plans with it Double V?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 01:18 PM~12772053
> *CAN'T WAIT TIL THE WEATHER BREAKS.  ONLY $4000 WORTH OF WORK TO FINISH THE LAC
> *


hit me up later i found some parts for you


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 21 2009, 02:41 PM~12772300
> *3 days away! Cant wait to see it  :thumbsup:  So whats your plans with it Double V?
> *


He said it was gonna crush the ***** TMH 62 rag so you know its gonna be on hit.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2009, 12:44 PM~12771755
> *you know what let me ease the throttle back a little bit!! just got done talking to my good homie Big~Swanga. he said why me of all people is getting caught up with all this nonsense!! he said you of all people don't have anything to prove in lowriding. he said "***** you never talked about you just did it and built nice shit and rolled and let the car and my talent do the talking!!"  so that's what I'm doing!!!  I ain't speakin on any of this nonsense with you fools if you want me to give you history on the o.G.'s who got me started and if you need help or advice with your ride if you have one or not get at me!! "MostHated" do your thing and I'll do mine!!!!!!!!  but "The Young G" might not be so nice!!!!!!!!!  take care and God bless!!!!!!!!  remember we have a Brother in office now so fuck the bullshit!!!!!!!!!!
> *


"Bout time you threw in the towel you "internet surfin' cowabunga ass *****!"

Countdown til Saturday begins.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 02:16 PM~12772672
> *"Bout time you threw in the towel you "internet surfin' cowabunga ass *****!"
> 
> Countdown til Saturday begins.....
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 12:31 PM~12772201
> *GOT TO GET ME SOME GROUP 31 INTERSTATE WORKACAHOLICS (1100 CCA)
> *


on the real Fundi has the hookup on batteries! Skim, I won't let you down homie! 1LO64 is my press agent so he'll keep you all informed on the progress!!! Derrick get at me and stop bullshittin'!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2009, 03:37 PM~12772922
> *on the real Fundi has the hookup on batteries!  Skim, I won't let you down homie! 1LO64 is my press agent so he'll  keep you all informed on the progress!!!  Derrick get at me and stop bullshittin'!!!!!!
> *


Don't let us down homie! Saturdays the day :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 21 2009, 10:01 AM~12770869
> *IMMA ADDRESS THIS FAKE ASS ***** STEP BY STEP SO HE CAN HOPEFULLY COMPREHEND SINCE HIS BABY NUTS MUSTA DROPPED SOMETIME OVER THE WEEKEND.
> THIS ***** DEN REALLY LOST HIS MIND. CUZZ YOU A MUTHAFUCCIN LIE. I DONT FUCC WITH BUSTER ASS ****** SUCH AS YOURSELF I FUCK WITH REAL ****** THAT RIDE NOT 'NOW & LATER' ****** - LIKE JAY SAID, "U TALK ABOUT IT NOW, HOPE TO GET IT LATER" AND DONT TRY TO ACT LIKE YOU KNOW A ***** TO MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE YOU IN THE CAR.
> THE FUCC THIS ***** TALKIN BOUT? I DONT FUCC WITH THE INTERNET ALL DAY & NIGHT, IM OUT IN THE STREETS RIDIN UNLIKE YOU "INTERNET SURFING" YOU A COWABUNGA ASS *****.
> MISS ME WIT THAT GAY SHIT LOC. REAL ****** AINT ABOUT ALL THAT SHIT.
> ONCE AGAIN, MORE TALK BUT NO ACTION. I NEVER CLAIMED MY SHIT WAS HOT, BUT I POSTED THE PICTURES, ITS ON THE STREETS AND ITS RIGHT, IT BEEN ON THE STREETS WHAT ABOUT YOURS? REMEMBER ALL THEM PICTURES OF ALL THEM PARTS YOU KEPT POSTIN A WHILE BACC? INTAKES, CARBS & SHIT, ***** KEPT ACTIN LIKE YOU WAS BUYIN SHIT TRYIN TO SHOW OFF? YEAH ***** YOU REMEMBER AND SO DO WE. SHOW US ONE OF THOSE PARTS YOU ACTUALLY OWN NOW.....AND SHOW US THE 61 YOU CLAIM YOU GOT, THATS RIGHT. BLUFFIN ASS *****.
> ANOTHER ONE OF THIS ****** FAKE TALES. WHY DONT YOU SHOW US ALL WHAT YOU BOUGHT, POST IT ON UP MY *****. STOP FRONTIN. ITS A DAMN SHAME AN EVERYDAY ***** SUCH AS MYSELF MADE YOU RUN OUT AND BUY A FUCCIN CAR. I GOT YOU SHOOK LIL *****. NOW WHOS THE FOOL.
> 
> SEE, I DONT NEED TO BE IN HERE 24-7 ARGUIN WITH A CLOWN ASS ***** OVER THIS AND THAT SO IF I DONT FOLLOW YOUR ASS AROUND POSTIN, DONT TAKE IT LIKE IM SHOOK. IM JUST BEIN ME. I JUST POINTED OUT THE TRUTH AND HOW DO YOU RESPOND? BY TELLIN MORE TALES.  COME SEE ME IN THE STREETS *****. UNTIL THEN I AINT FUCCIN WITCHA CUZZ. REAL TALK MY *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD YOU BEFORE LIL *****, YOU MAY ACT LIKE YOU 5 BUT YOU NEED TO KEEP IT 100.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 01:16 PM~12772672
> *"Bout time you threw in the towel you "internet surfin' cowabunga ass *****!"
> 
> Countdown til Saturday begins.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2009, 04:37 PM~12772922
> *on the real Fundi has the hookup on batteries!  Skim, I won't let you down homie! 1LO64 is my press agent so he'll  keep you all informed on the progress!!!  Derrick get at me and stop bullshittin'!!!!!!
> *


FUCK FUNDI


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 03:19 PM~12773416
> *FUCK FUNDI
> *


 :uh: Thats why your shits.. ragity!!!!!!!!!! 50yr paying chicken heads bills!!!!!! You too old for that shit....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 21 2009, 01:14 PM~12772003
> *My old dog is back  :biggrin: I love this Crip on Crip shit
> *


scotty aint no rip homie....dont say that shit again.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 04:34 PM~12773555
> *scotty aint no rip homie....dont say that shit again.
> *


:0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 04:34 PM~12773555
> *scotty aint no rip homie....SCOTTY IS A CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>............but I'm not! *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 03:19 PM~12773416
> *FUCK FUNDI
> *


and his lies


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 21 2009, 02:22 PM~12772089
> *MAN YALL MUTHAFUCKAS SITTIN IN THIS THREAD LIKE BUZZARDS (CAN'T KILL NUTHIN, WON'T NUTHIN DIE).. JUST WAITING FOR SOME MORE SHIT TO JUMP OFF.  SCOTTY'S TRYING TO SQUASH THE BEEF
> *


:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 21 2009, 04:48 PM~12774234
> *I'm tryin to figure out your tone of voice on this one. Don't take kindly to cats telling me what to do  :nono: SCOTTY IS A CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>............but I'm not!
> *


I aint got no problem with you homie but that whos a crip shit I dont take lightly. To many real muthafuccas off the streets in here..red and blue rags for some weenie to front. if he is....wheres he from?? serious. He aint from R60's


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Ragtoproy, I don't think CF was trying to man handle you like TMH.


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 05:14 PM~12774472
> *Ragtoproy, I don't think CF was trying to man handle you like TMH.
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 21 2009, 04:48 PM~12774234
> *I'm tryin to figure out your tone of voice on this one. Don't take kindly to cats telling me what to do  :nono: ............but I'm not!
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 06:14 PM~12774472
> *Ragtoproy, I don't think CF was trying to man handle you like TMH.
> *


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 21 2009, 06:48 PM~12774234
> *I'm tryin to figure out your tone of voice on this one. Don't take kindly to cats telling me what to do  :nono: SCOTTY IS A CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>............but I'm not!
> *


that frontin ass ***** isnt a crip...... and like CF said he damn sure isnt a six owe...... and I know that for a fact


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Aw okay :biggrin: You know how text messages can be taken out of context lol.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 06:12 PM~12774451
> *I aint got no problem with you homie but that whos a crip shit I dont take lightly. To many real muthafuccas off the streets in here..red and blue rags for some weenie to front. if he is....wheres he from?? serious. He aint from R60's
> *


I got ya  I'm the same way toward people who started gangbangin' after the mid ninetys-they missed it!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

That ***** do text me faithfully every morning with a "This is Crip" message lol.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 21 2009, 06:51 PM~12775498
> *That ***** do text me faithfully every morning with a "This is Crip" message lol.
> *


He WAS doing that shit to me too when i was cool with him but I told him to stop that shit...that shit is serious to me. Frontin' about a fucking car is one thing but thats another.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

return my PM SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 05:57 PM~12775548
> *He WAS doing that shit to me too when i was cool with him but I told him to stop that shit...that shit is serious to me. Frontin' about a fucking car is one thing but thats another.
> *


Does that mean I gotta stop texting you every morning saying "this is Canoga Park Alabama"? :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 06:57 PM~12775548
> *He WAS doing that shit to me too when i was cool with him but I told him to stop that shit...that shit is serious to me. Frontin' about a fucking car is one thing but thats another.
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 07:03 PM~12775591
> *Does that mean I gotta stop texting you every morning saying "this is Canoga Park Alabama"? :dunno:
> *


fuck off, your scared of scotty


----------



## FloRida

CF=TMH=TYG


thanxGBye  















case solved, end of story. :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 06:14 PM~12775684
> *fuck off, your scared of scotty
> *


 hno: I am. Last time me and him went at it, he said he was going to build a coupe......thank god he didn't. 
:nosad: 


But this ain't about the FCE. :rant:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Jan 21 2009, 06:17 PM~12775709
> *CF=TMH=TYG
> thanxGBye
> case solved, end of story. :uh:
> *


No fool. I know CF and TYG. Different people.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 07:22 PM~12775773
> *hno: I am. Last time me and him went at it, he said he was going to build a coupe......thank god he didn't.
> :nosad:
> But this ain't about the FCE.  :rant:
> *


*
TELL US MORE................*


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Jan 21 2009, 06:17 PM~12775709
> *CF=TMH=TYG
> thanxGBye
> case solved, end of story. :uh:
> *


tmh is a real dude.. he stay out here in sd
:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 07:24 PM~12775803
> *No fool. I know CF and TYG. Different people.
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 06:25 PM~12775815
> *
> TELL US MORE................
> *


I don't want to dwell over old shit and take this topic off course from where it should be.....granted the cat is out the bag. Not much to say homie. He was going to build a coupe following some drama.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 07:32 PM~12775881
> *I don't want to dwell over old shit and take this topic off course from where it should be.....granted the cat is out the bag. Not much to say homie. He was going to build a coupe following some drama.
> *


WEENIE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 21 2009, 06:26 PM~12775818
> *tmh is a real dude.. he stay out here in sd
> :wave:
> *


I wasn't implying TMH ain't real, never met him. But since you're validating it, that should solve the puzzle some of these off topic hoes are trying to figure out.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 06:33 PM~12775906
> *WEENIE
> *


I got to go study now.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 07:35 PM~12775925
> *I got to go study now.
> *


 u better, before scotty get here!!


----------



## FloRida

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 08:24 PM~12775803
> *No fool. I know CF and TYG. Different people.
> *


 :0 well thanks for shedding light. gracias


----------



## FloRida

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 08:34 PM~12775915
> *I wasn't implying TMH ain't real, never met him. But since you're validating it, that should solve the puzzle some of these off topic hoes are trying to figure out.
> *


Fuck you pendejo if you're referring to me :uh:











if not then nice lac pendejado :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I meant "hoes" as in post whores. Thats common term usage in off topic. I thought you knew.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:15 PM~12765493
> *man fuck this!  I'm coming after the whole thread and crossing it out with a "K"!!!!!!!!  motherfuckers better get they shit together because my Black ass is coming like the Hammer of Thor!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT HAPPINED TO THE HAMMER OF THOR ???

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Eazy

*DAMN!!!! WHAT THA FUCC DONE HAPPEN IN HERE? I GO AWAY FOR A WEEK AND ALL HELL DONE BROKE LOOSE!!!! :0 *


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 21 2009, 08:51 PM~12775498
> *That ***** do text me faithfully every morning with a "This is Crip" message lol.
> *


sounds like some shit a bitchass wannabe would do....oo[s nm this is scotty we are talking about



> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 09:03 PM~12775591
> *Does that mean I gotta stop texting you every morning saying "this is Canoga Park Alabama"? :dunno:
> *


then imma text you with.... MUTHAFUCK YOU


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 21 2009, 09:10 PM~12778291
> *sounds like some shit a bitchass wannabe would do....oo[s nm this is scotty we are talking about
> then imma text you with.... MUTHAFUCK YOU
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: they were on LAPD's list as worst gang in LA a few years back. Must be doing something right


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2009, 12:25 AM~12778492
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: they were on LAPD's list as worst gang in LA a few years back. Must be doing something right
> *


nah that top 10 list was bs and propiganda..... those lil bitches werent moving shit.. they made the list because their hood is close to some prominent and powerful ppl that didnt want that "type" in their area


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 21 2009, 10:39 PM~12777837
> *DAMN!!!! WHAT THA FUCC DONE HAPPEN IN HERE?  I GO AWAY FOR A WEEK AND ALL HELL DONE BROKE LOOSE!!!! :0
> *


Its been on and Crackin in here the last few days. u missed it lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 03:16 PM~12772672
> *"Bout time you threw in the towel you "internet surfin' cowabunga ass *****!"
> 
> Countdown til Saturday begins.....
> *












*2 DAYS TO GO TILL SCOTTY BUSTS OUT THE NEW RIDE!!*


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 10:35 PM~12779229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 DAYS TO GO TILL SCOTTY BUSTS OUT THE NEW RIDE!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Jan 22 2009, 12:41 AM~12779282-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 10:16 PM~12766350
> *now that I responded th way I normally do now it's "the internet"!!  fuck that and fuck a ho bitch thatFundi t has that mentality!!!  not my fault I'm holding my big ass nuts and slapping motherfuckers with 9 inches of limp dick!!  now fools acting like a ho when the pimp comes around the corner wanting his money!!!!  I was coming after CF and that bathtub enamel painted '64 but now it's me and "mostbitch"  on this lowrider war!!!!! like I said I'm coming harder than Michael the Arc Angel!!!!!!!  you all gonna need Tyrone's Bible versus when I'm thru!!!!!  thanks Tyrone for giving me the idea for name of my car!!! its name is going to be "Phoney As A 3 Dollar Bill"  it's going to have 3 dollar bill with georg bush in the middle and "mostbitch" sucking his dick!!!!!  thanks Tyrone!!!!  fuck it let's take it up a notch!!  we can build side by side!! I'll make room for you!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 

"ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 01:31 AM~12779180
> *Its been on and Crackin in here the last few days. u missed it lol.
> *


*I see lol!*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2009, 04:49 PM~12762644
> *So U saying chroming ur grills not gonna last too long?
> 
> better to get it anodized? same as polished out?
> *


I chromed my grille. You gotta have a grille as shiney as the bumpers!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 01:51 AM~12779352
> *I chromed my grille. You gotta have a grille as shiney as the bumpers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oooweeeee!


----------



## Skim

I said fuck it and had all the aluminum chromed.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 01:56 AM~12779380
> *I said fuck it and had all the aluminum chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Deeeezamn!!!! Haha with the brew in the mix :thumbsup: *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:56 PM~12765277
> *it's on now!!!!!!!!  motherfucker wanna call me out and stand up!!!  fuck that!!!!!!!!!  I was waiting until the homie got out to get my ride back on!!!!  but now I'm dusting off my plaque and I'm about to break some serious bread!!!!  only motherfucker I wanna correspond with  on here is his ass!!!!!!!!!!! *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 16 2009, 05:26 PM~12726592
> *man you guys are awesome!!!!  I have a few stacks on me can you guys help me build a car with all of your know how?  because you all know I never owned or worked on a lowrider!    so now the ball is in your(experts) court!  so help a homie out with his project.  I'll have pics next Saturday for you and you all let me know what you think!!  or better yet come to the shop and show me hands on!!  thanks fellas!!!!!
> *


WE'LL BE HERE.


----------



## NIMSTER64

:0


----------



## BigRobb

uffin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 21 2009, 10:24 PM~12779104
> *nah that top 10 list was bs and propiganda..... those lil bitches werent moving shit.. they made the list because their hood is close to some prominent and powerful ppl that didnt want that "type" in their area
> *


I did find that odd. I was living in Woodland Hills at the time, right next to Canoga Park High School. I can see the folks in Woodland Hills and West Hills pulling that. Although there were some grimy fools staying near Sherman Way.


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 12:20 AM~12779526
> *WE'LL BE HERE.
> *


he won't
:rofl:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2009, 03:26 AM~12779997
> *I did find that odd. I was living in Woodland Hills at the time, right next to Canoga Park High School. I can see the folks in Woodland Hills and West Hills pulling that. Although there were some grimy fools staying near Sherman Way.
> *


When I lived in palmdale back in the day, I used to drive down there and slide off in a little freak that lived right by there.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 01:35 AM~12779229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 DAYS TO GO TILL SCOTTY BUSTS OUT THE NEW RIDE!!
> *


YOUR LUV YOUR LUUUV... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

SCOTTY HAS'NT BEEN IN HERE.. I THINK HE'S GETTING SOME SHIT TOGETHER. YALL FOOLS DONE OPENED UP A CAN OF WORMS.. BIG MAWFUCKAS


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 22 2009, 09:56 AM~12781175
> *SCOTTY HAS'NT BEEN IN HERE.. I THINK HE'S GETTING SOME SHIT TOGETHER.  YALL FOOLS DONE OPENED UP A CAN OF WORMS.. BIG MAWFUCKAS
> *










big scotty is about to schoolem


----------



## FiveNine619

big scotty always works better under pressure


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2009, 11:51 PM~12779352
> *I chromed my grille. You gotta have a grille as shiney as the bumpers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Niiicceee!  

When I did my 65 years back, I had the bumpers etc re-chromed. 

This time around think I'm gonna get the grills and errthing aluminum chromed... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 22 2009, 12:32 PM~12781429
> *big scotty always works better under pressure
> *


YOUR LOOOOVE YOUR LOOOOOOOVE...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ask my publicist 1LO64 on the progress next week!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 01:14 PM~12781805
> *ask my publicist 1LO64  on the progress next week!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO *****. WE AINT YOUR BILL COLLECTORS.. YOU GET NO EXTENSION.. SATURDAY *****!!

AND OH YEAH.. YOUR LOOOOVE YOUR LOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 06:36 PM~12775948
> *u better, before scotty get here!!
> *


go buy some tres flores puto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 12:14 PM~12781805
> *ask my publicist 1LO64  on the progress next week!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Na ah *****, u said this saturday! :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 10:14 AM~12781805
> *ask my publicist 1LO64  on the progress next week! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!*


 :nosad:


----------



## 187PURE

SUPERNATURAL DOES PUT OUT SOME QUALITY LOWS.

_"SOMETIMES I DON'T- EVEN KNOW MY NAME.. OH BABY" _:snapping fingures:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

take it or leave it putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 02:25 PM~12782418
> *take it or leave it putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SATURDAY WAS KINDA PUSHING IT


----------



## 187PURE

SCOTTY AFTER THE RIDER'S DONE, PUT A MURAL OF BEN E. KING ON THE TRUNK


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 12:56 AM~12779380
> *I said fuck it and had all the aluminum chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who be chroming yall aluminum over that way? These fucks in STL still talking bout they cant chrome aluminum, just re-anodize it.  I got a polished 64 grill but that aint good enuff! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Take a break and listen to some REAL HIP-HOP  Look at the energy rap had back in the days! That shit they play now will NEVER cause a feeling like this:



> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2009, 12:02 AM~12778911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 12:25 PM~12782418
> *take it or leave it putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I like ur work on this one homie!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 22 2009, 01:45 PM~12783671
> *I like ur work on this one homie!!!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was my secret weapon!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 02:52 PM~12783730
> *that was my secret weapon!!!!!!!!
> *


:rofl:

now go candy paint the benz sl and lexus ls


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

What y'all doing to your rides next?


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfr2CgIPhg


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2009, 01:35 PM~12782507
> *Who be chroming yall aluminum over that way? These fucks in STL still talking bout they cant chrome aluminum, just re-anodize it.    I got a polished 64 grill but that aint good enuff!  :biggrin:
> *


Its a place in dallas1


----------



## PAPER CHASER

*DAMN I GUESS BIG SCOTTY COULDN'T HANDLE THE OWNING !!! *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12784119


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 22 2009, 03:44 PM~12784169
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> FUCKING LOSER!!!!!*
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 04:13 PM~12783873
> *What y'all doing to your rides next?
> *


I still need to buy my strokes and my disk brake rotors to complete my rolling chassis. I need to mount the tires on the daytons still but I want the chrome og dayton adapters instead of the red and whites.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 03:53 PM~12784275
> *I still need to buy my strokes and my disk brake rotors to complete my rolling chassis. I need to mount the tires on the daytons still but I want the chrome og dayton adapters instead of the red and whites.
> *



U got pics of the o/g chrome adapters??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 22 2009, 05:39 PM~12784743
> *U got pics of the o/g chrome adapters??
> *


I only have 1 but I will take a pic in the morning.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 02:53 PM~12784275
> *I still need to buy my strokes and my disk brake rotors to complete my rolling chassis. I need to mount the tires on the daytons still but I want the chrome og dayton adapters instead of the red and whites.
> *


I need some all gold 13s with matching spokes. Probably best to avoid Chinas when it comes to gold. Hopefully pick something up this summer.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 22 2009, 04:39 PM~12784743
> *U got pics of the o/g chrome adapters??
> *


Dirt, lets get the 65 some more Lowrider treatment...let's take it to Homies and Mike Lamberson for some striping. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 03:53 PM~12784275
> *I still need to buy my strokes and my disk brake rotors to complete my rolling chassis. I need to mount the tires on the daytons still but I want the chrome og dayton adapters instead of the red and whites.
> *


I dont know what to do next  I'll just save money for now.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 05:53 PM~12785447
> *Dirt, lets get the 65 some more Lowrider treatment...let's take it to Homies and Mike Lamberson for some striping.  :biggrin:
> *



I know huh! I plan on getting some patterns on the roof of the trey.

But thats later down the line...I need 2 bank some corners in it first :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

"I hit tha juice, Ant pulls up in tha red duece....."




 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 22 2009, 07:26 PM~12785806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah so you like that reggae fool!!??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2009, 01:20 PM~12782945
> *Take a break and listen to some REAL HIP-HOP  Look at the energy rap had back in the days! That shit they play now will NEVER cause a feeling like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AFRIKKA BAMBAATA! ..When that beat drops in @ the begininng ....I member nigguhz used to go WILD! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I listen to more reggae than rap. RASTAFARI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 22 2009, 07:42 PM~12785965
> *AFRIKKA BAMBAATA! ..When that beat drops in @ the begininng ....I member nigguhz used to go WILD! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know, I know! :biggrin: That shit STILL get a party hype and that was 20 years ago!


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2009, 06:55 PM~12786106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT MYSELF AN UZI..........AND MY BROTHER A NINE


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I forgot about that one! Oouuuuuu 
"Now tell me what fuck am I supposed to do!" :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Get you a 40 of Old E, mix in some Thunderbird and some cherry Bool-aid, bick back and relax to this


----------



## Dirt422

:


> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2009, 07:01 PM~12786155
> *I forgot about that one! Oouuuuuu
> "Now tell me what fuck am I supposed to do!"  :biggrin:
> *



Love's gonna Getcha! :biggrin: 


I remember they came & did a concert @ Compton College...(4got what year)

anyone from Compton in here remember dat?? SSCC was up in there deep..had to watch yo self!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

or this


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Dirt! waddup Roy!! where's Lucy(CF) and Ethel(Tyrone)?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453562

pm me if intrested


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2009, 06:41 PM~12785958
> *Ah so you like that reggae fool!!??!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

My changer goes from , Hendrex all the way to 3(6)... With rap , metal , and gospol all mixed in... But Hendrex is my crus tunes..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 07:16 PM~12786339
> *waddup Dirt!  waddup Roy!!  where's Lucy(CF) and Ethel(Tyrone)?
> *


 :uh: 






Wendell Scott Bradford!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 22 2009, 07:42 PM~12785965
> *AFRIKKA BAMBAATA! ..When that beat drops in @ the begininng ....I member nigguhz used to go WILD! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah. Young ****** don't know about that afrikka bambaata and the soul sonic force! Some of my old school joints:
Planet Rock
Lookin for the Perfect Beat
Play at your own risk
Electric Kingdom
Murder Rock
Clear by Cybertron
Nafeesh
Don't Stop The Rock by freestyle
Scorpio and the list goes on.....


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 07:16 PM~12786339
> *waddup Dirt!  waddup Roy!!  where's Lucy(CF) and Ethel(Tyrone)?
> *



COUNTDOWN TO SCOTTIES FIRST LOWRIDER!


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454397


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 07:50 PM~12786710
> *Hell yeah. Young ****** don't know about that afrikka bambaata and the soul sonic force! Some of my old school joints:
> Planet Rock
> Lookin for the Perfect Beat
> Play at your own risk
> Electric Kingdom
> Murder Rock
> Clear by Cybertron
> Nafeesh
> Don't Stop The Rock by freestyle
> Scorpio and the list goes on.....
> *



Yep I feel U on all those....
Had the ipod @ work bumpin: Survival (Message II) 

"Like Hercules Your body is strong, but you mind is like the devil your ideals are wrong, 
You hurt peoples feelings and mess wit their minds then have the nerve to call me brotha and wave the peace sign...Its called Survival" Only the strong can survive..

Melle Mel had some Lyrics boy! way b4 his time...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 07:16 PM~12786339
> *waddup Dirt!  waddup Roy!!  where's Lucy(CF) and Ethel(Tyrone)?
> *


Wutz happening! You bout to show out on some fools?? :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 07:50 PM~12786710
> *Hell yeah. Young ****** don't know about that afrikka bambaata and the soul sonic force! Some of my old school joints:
> Planet Rock
> Lookin for the Perfect Beat
> Play at your own risk
> Electric Kingdom
> Murder Rock
> Clear by Cybertron
> Nafeesh
> Don't Stop The Rock by freestyle
> Scorpio and the list goes on.....
> *


O please Bruce Leeroy!!!!!!!!! You like 30 at the most....Ole tight pants wearing Kong pow fool!!!! I think your cow boy boots are too tight.... Go drive over some lowriders in that monster truck of yours!!!!!!!

And Scotty!!! Why you make a Fake name!!!!! HWYman.. come on fool..... :cheesy: We want pics Sat!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 22 2009, 07:11 PM~12786257
> *Get you a 40 of Old E, mix in some Thunderbird and some cherry Bool-aid, bick back and relax to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yep.gotta story for that one too.. :biggrin: 

..went 2 see them & Quik do a show @ Centinnel High in CPT. any of yall know thats straight B-Dog nayborhood

(Bac when I was livin wrong)
Up in the auditorium one of them Ru-girls spotted me and the homie and said
"aint you Dirt" I was like nah thats not me" I was outta there so quik!! :0 
Made ya head spin...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 22 2009, 09:21 PM~12787066
> *O please Bruce Leeroy!!!!!!!!! You like 30 at the most....Ole tight pants wearing Kong pow fool!!!! I think your cow boy boots are too tight.... Go drive over some lowriders in that monster truck of yours!!!!!!!
> 
> And Scotty!!! Why you make a Fake name!!!!! HWYman.. come on fool..... :cheesy:  We want pics Sat!!!!!
> *


You really don't want it with me you african ************.
You don't wanna get me started on you....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I remember when NWA gave a free concert in the swapmeet parking lot behind what is now the Baldwin Hills Plaza...MLK and Crenshaw across from Magic Johnson theater...

It was off the hook....we talkin 1988 I was 9 years old but I was there!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 22 2009, 08:00 PM~12786810
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454397
> *


WTF!???????

AHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 22 2009, 06:51 PM~12786721
> *COUNTDOWN TO SCOTTIES FIRST LOWRIDER!
> *


another bitc as joined the forum!!! another Fundi alias??????????


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 05:13 PM~12783873
> *What y'all doing to your rides next?
> *


*I'm gonna be having a molding party real soon on the frame. It look totally different from when I last posted pics (just more steel added). You know my camera died so I can't get the pics I want. But I think my word is good wit errrbody :biggrin: so fuc that "pics or didn't happen" shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:44 PM~12788203
> *I'm gonna be having a molding party real soon on the frame.  It look totally different from when I last posted pics (just more steel added).  You know my camera died so I can't get the pics I want.  But I think my word is good wit errrbody :biggrin:  so fuc that "pics or didn't happen" shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You sure we can trust you Ant??? :biggrin: 

I hope you dont have a v6 in that car, it's gonna be heavy! took 8 people to carry my friends x frame off the trailer after get'n a full wrap.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 22 2009, 08:21 PM~12787063
> *Wutz happening! You bout to show out on some fools?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 22 2009, 09:31 PM~12788042-->
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't want it with me you african ************.
> You don't wanna get me started on you....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 09:43 PM~12788197
> *another bitc as joined the forum!!!  another Fundi alias??????????
> *


 :uh: I called you and asked you botty scratcher!!!!!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 21 2009, 06:22 PM~12775773
> *hno: I am. Last time me and him went at it, he said he was going to build a coupe......thank god he didn't.
> :nosad:
> But this ain't about the FCE.  :rant:
> *


I remember that lie!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 22 2009, 10:14 AM~12781805
> *ask my publicist 1LO64  on the progress next week!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *




<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Ain't no next week fool, you said this Saturday!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 22 2009, 09:17 PM~12788607
> *Ain't no next week fool, you said this Saturday!
> *


 :0


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 21 2009, 11:44 AM~12771755
> *you know what let me ease the throttle back a little bit!! just got done talking to my good homie Big~Swanga. he said why me of all people is getting caught up with all this nonsense!! he said you of all people don't have anything to prove in lowriding. he said "***** you never talked about you just did it and built nice shit and rolled and let the car and my talent do the talking!!"  so that's what I'm doing!!!  I ain't speakin on any of this nonsense with you fools if you want me to give you history on the o.G.'s who got me started and if you need help or advice with your ride if you have one or not get at me!! "MostHated" do your thing and I'll do mine!!!!!!!!  but "The Young G" might not be so nice!!!!!!!!!  take care and God bless!!!!!!!!  remember we have a Brother in office now so fuck the bullshit!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Punk, keep my name out your [email protected]#t!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 22 2009, 10:12 PM~12788545
> *:0
> :uh:  I called you and asked you botty scratcher!!!!!
> *


I still see your sucking his dick on the phone...u a LAME too, I'd slap ur fatass if u was my homeboy for doing that shit on the low!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 11:51 PM~12788291
> *You sure we can trust you Ant??? :biggrin:
> 
> I hope you dont have a v6 in that car, it's gonna be heavy! took 8 people to carry my friends x frame off the trailer after get'n a full wrap.
> *


*It's a 82 Caddy Coupe Frame (V8)..... shit that muhfucca already heavier then a bitch! It's all good though, trust me that mug a get flip  I'm excited though! It feel good putting in work on that shit*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 22 2009, 06:51 PM~12786721
> *COUNTDOWN TO SCOTTIES FIRST LOWRIDER!
> *


Damn :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 11:41 PM~12788956
> *I still see your sucking his dick on the phone...u a LAME too, I'd slap ur fatass if u was my homeboy for doing that shit on the low!!!!
> *


HAHA Taffy Tits still phone sexin that *****.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 09:51 PM~12788291
> *You sure we can trust you Ant??? :biggrin:
> 
> I hope you dont have a v6 in that car, it's gonna be heavy! took 8 people to carry my friends x frame off the trailer after get'n a full wrap.
> *



Whats the going rate to take the body off a frame and break the frame all the down so it can be poweder coated? Then when the frame comes back put it back together?? Bout what 600.00??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 22 2009, 10:41 PM~12788956-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still see your sucking his dick on the phone...u a LAME too, I'd slap ur fatass if u was my homeboy for doing that shit on the low!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 23 2009, 08:39 AM~12791112
> *HAHA Taffy Tits still phone sexin that *****.
> *


I had a real ? and I know a check writer like your self would not know the answer!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 09:50 PM~12786710
> *Hell yeah. Young ****** don't know about that afrikka bambaata and the soul sonic force! Some of my old school joints:
> Planet Rock
> Lookin for the Perfect Beat
> Play at your own risk
> Electric Kingdom
> Murder Rock
> Clear by Cybertron
> Nafeesh
> Don't Stop The Rock by freestyle
> Scorpio and the list goes on.....
> *


_"ROCK THE BODY BODY- ROCK THE BODY BODY"_ WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT YOUNGSTA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 10:57 AM~12791254
> *"ROCK THE BODY BODY- ROCK THE BODY BODY"  WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT YOUNGSTA
> *


MATTER FACT.. MARIAH CARREY USED THAT SAME BEAT IN ONE OF HER SONGS, JUST SPED UP :0 AINT NOBODY ORIGINAL :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 09:50 PM~12786710
> *Hell yeah. Young ****** don't know about that afrikka bambaata and the soul sonic force! Some of my old school joints:
> Planet Rock
> Lookin for the Perfect Beat
> Play at your own risk
> Electric Kingdom
> Murder Rock
> Clear by Cybertron
> Nafeesh
> Don't Stop The Rock by freestyle
> Scorpio and the list goes on.....
> *


YEAH SKIM.. ***** YOU TAKIN ME WAAAAYY BACK. THEMS THE DAYS WHEN ****** WAS GETTIN THEY CAZEL GLASSES SNATCHED OFF THEY FACE AND TOP TEN ADIDAS PULLED OFF THEY FEET :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 22 2009, 07:50 PM~12786710
> *Hell yeah. Young ****** don't know about that afrikka bambaata and the soul sonic force! Some of my old school joints:
> Planet Rock
> Lookin for the Perfect Beat
> Play at your own risk
> Electric Kingdom
> Murder Rock
> Clear by Cybertron
> Nafeesh
> Don't Stop The Rock by freestyle
> Scorpio and the list goes on.....
> *


and dont forget some sugar hill gang,roxanne,and the fat boys


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S AN ALL TIME FAVORITE JUKE JOINT. PEEP MARVIN'S SLICK ASS LOOK ON HIS FACE, LIKE HE JUST GOT THE PUSSY AND LEAVING THE BITCH WITH A WET ASS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

a picture says a thousand words!!!!!!
"Th-th-th-that's all folks!"


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 09:50 AM~12791191
> *I had a real ? and I know a check writer like your self would not know the answer!!!!
> *


I know u wasn't refering to me!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2009, 01:13 PM~12792532
> *I know u wasn't refering to me!
> *


HE WAS TALKIN BOUT CF. BUT FUCK THAT SHARECROPPIN BITCH FUNDI


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 01:04 PM~12792455
> *
> *


CF WHAT'S UP WITH THAT PEACH FUZZ UNDER THE LIP? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

boring up in this bitch today!! Had me browsing OT checking out all the racist cock sucking cowards that dwell there.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 11:55 AM~12792939
> *CF WHAT'S UP WITH THAT PEACH FUZZ UNDER THE LIP? :biggrin:
> *


flavor saver


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 23 2009, 02:04 PM~12793049
> *flavor saver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 02:00 PM~12793000
> *boring up in this bitch today!! Had me browsing OT checking out all the racist cock sucking cowards that dwell there.
> *


MAN YOU WAITING AROUND LIKE A BUZZARD.. CAN'T KILL NUTHIN, WON'T NUTHIN DIE


----------



## TRUDAWG

bored, and sick as a dawg! Going from -10 degree weather to 80 degrees got me all fucked up


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 02:49 PM~12793427
> *bored, and sick as a dawg! Going from -10 degree weather to 80 degrees got me all fucked up
> *


I'M FUCKED UP TOO DAWG. THE BITCH THAT GOT THE RESTRAINING ORDER ON ME WAS PARLAYING WITH ME. I HOPE THE BITCH AINT PUT NUTHIN IN MY FOOD


----------



## 187PURE

I AINT GON' HOLD YOU THOUGH DAWG.. THEM CRAZY BROADS GOT THE BEST NOOKY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 23 2009, 08:46 AM~12791158
> *Whats the going rate to take the body off a frame  and break the frame all the down so it can be poweder coated? Then when the frame comes back put it back together?? Bout what 600.00??
> *


I paid a 1k. But that included them buying all new brake hardware. I have the hookup on powder coating if you want it. Around $750.00 for EVERYTHING underneath your car.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 11:55 AM~12792939
> *CF WHAT'S UP WITH THAT PEACH FUZZ UNDER THE LIP? :biggrin:
> *


Stall me out with that gay shit...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 11:04 AM~12792455
> *a picture says a thousand words!!!!!!
> "Th-th-th-that's all folks!"
> 
> *


My porkypig ass has got something in the Garage though....u better get your BITCH ass in the garge..you got till tomarrow to put up or shut up...or "thats all folks" for your corncake frontin' ass.


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 08:50 AM~12791191
> *I had a real ? and I know a check writer like your self would not know the answer!!!!
> *


Your boyfriend better write some checks by tomarrow puerco!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 01:02 PM~12793544
> *I AINT GON' HOLD YOU THOUGH DAWG.. THEM CRAZY BROADS GOT THE BEST NOOKY
> *


yea crazy bitches have the best pussy, I don't know why but it's just like that!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 03:32 PM~12793809
> *yea crazy bitches have the best pussy, I don't know why but it's just like that!!
> *


MM HMM :yes: AAAND HOW :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 01:01 PM~12793533
> *I'M FUCKED UP TOO DAWG.  THE BITCH THAT GOT THE RESTRAINING ORDER ON ME WAS PARLAYING WITH ME.  I HOPE THE BITCH AINT PUT NUTHIN IN MY FOOD
> *


MAUFUKKA STOP MESSIN WITH THEM TACK HEAD HOES. THATS HOW U GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE FIRST PLACE...... YOU MUST WANNA GO TO JAIL THIS BITCH HAVE A RESTRAINING ORDER ON YOU AND UR STILL KICKIN IT..... LEAVE THAT BITCH ALONE AND KEEP IT PUSHIN...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 23 2009, 04:10 PM~12794174
> *MAUFUKKA STOP MESSIN WITH THEM TACK HEAD HOES. THATS HOW U GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE FIRST PLACE...... YOU MUST WANNA GO TO JAIL THIS BITCH HAVE A RESTRAINING ORDER ON YOU AND UR STILL KICKIN IT..... LEAVE THAT BITCH ALONE AND KEEP IT PUSHIN...
> *


MAAAAN THE PUSSY IS GWOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 02:33 PM~12794397
> *MAAAAN THE PUSSY IS GWOOOOOOD!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



*YEA BUT IF SHE SAY YOU PUT HANDS ON HER WHERE THAT LEAVES YOU????ESPECIALLY SHE CLIAMS RAPE....... IT WILL BE HARD TO FINISH THE FOE AND
THE CATTY THRU IRON BARS.....  *

*PERSONALLY... I WOULDN'T RISK IT FOR A 30 SECOND EJACULATION....*


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 01:06 PM~12793579
> *I paid a 1k. But that included them buying all new brake hardware. I have the hookup on powder coating if you want it. Around $750.00 for EVERYTHING underneath your car.
> *



Its for my cuzzin who have a shop. Some dude want the frame dropped, and broke down, but he wanna take it somewhere else to get it powder coated.
Then he wanna bring it back and have it put back on.

jUs wonderin how much too charge.....good lookin


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 02:33 PM~12794397
> *MAAAAN THE PUSSY IS GWOOOOOOD!!!!
> *




****** aint no coochie that good to have me doing 5 to 10!!

I'll jacc off first!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 23 2009, 04:56 PM~12794613
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YEA BUT IF SHE SAY YOU PUT HANDS ON HER WHERE THAT LEAVES YOU????ESPECIALLY SHE CLIAMS RAPE....... IT WILL BE HARD TO FINISH THE FOE AND
> THE CATTY THRU IRON BARS.....
> 
> PERSONALLY... I WOULDN'T RISK IT FOR A 30 SECOND EJACULATION....*
> [/b]


15


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 03:07 PM~12794758
> *15
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

What's good whitchu Dirt??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2009, 11:13 AM~12792532
> *I know u wasn't refering to me!
> *


No....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 04:05 PM~12795317
> *What's good whitchu Dirt??
> *



Chillin! bout to get off of work in 1/2 hr!!  


How was ur trip back home?? U went solo, or took the fam bam?

I know you got some pics of da honeys.. U big play U!....:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 23 2009, 03:01 PM~12794671
> *Its for my cuzzin who have a shop. Some dude want the frame dropped, and broke down, but he wanna take it somewhere else to get it powder coated.
> Then he wanna bring it back and have it put back on.
> 
> jUs wonderin how much too charge.....good lookin
> *


Tell him $800.00 and he supplies everything, thats a good price.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Naw man my family is all in the D, so I go back to see my kids evry 6 weeks. It was nice being in black-land for a minute as opposes to brown-land out here in PHX. 


Lol..........I'm sittin in the barber shop right now waiting to get lined up, all the barbers are busy except this big **** chic who cuts hair too. She was like I can take you right now, .......I'm like naw I'll wait! Lol, anyone ever got faded up by a chick??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 04:23 PM~12795468
> *Naw man my family is all in the D, so I go back to see my kids evry 6 weeks. It was nice being in black-land for a minute as opposes to brown-land out here in PHX.
> Lol..........I'm sittin in the barber shop right now waiting to get lined up, all the barbers are busy except this big **** chic who cuts hair too. She was like I can take you right now, .......I'm like naw I'll wait! Lol, anyone ever got faded up by a chick??
> *


I've had a female lays down some tat's on me....badass whitegirl..I'm going back to her


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 04:23 PM~12795468
> *Naw man my family is all in the D, so I go back to see my kids evry 6 weeks. It was nice being in black-land for a minute as opposes to brown-land out here in PHX.
> Lol..........I'm sittin in the barber shop right now waiting to get lined up, all the barbers are busy except this big **** chic who cuts hair too. She was like I can take you right now, .......I'm like naw I'll wait! Lol, anyone ever got faded up by a chick??
> *



damn I know your frequent flyer miles is off the chart!....

I stick to one barber, cant let too many foolios be experimenting on my crop


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 04:22 PM~12795452
> *Tell him $800.00 and he supplies everything, thats a good price.
> *



good lookin...I'm a hit these fools up in the body/paint topic see if they got any knowledge


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I don't expect snow to answer....lol


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 04:38 PM~12795604
> *I don't expect snow to answer....lol
> *



lol...


----------



## TRUDAWG

LoL, that ****** snow got that BALD fade going on


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 23 2009, 10:02 AM~12791303
> *YEAH SKIM.. ***** YOU TAKIN ME WAAAAYY BACK.  THEMS THE DAYS WHEN ****** WAS GETTIN THEY CAZEL GLASSES SNATCHED OFF THEY FACE AND TOP TEN ADIDAS PULLED OFF THEY FEET :0  :biggrin:
> *


***** I bought some Cazals a few weeks ago! :0 

















...it was my Kangol them ****** tried to snatch! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## screwed up loco

scotty will be usin rain as an excuse for not showin up tomorrow :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 23 2009, 05:57 PM~12796296
> *scotty will be usin rain as an excuse for not showin up tomorrow :0
> *







:0


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I AM OFFICIALLY THIRTY-FIVE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 06:14 PM~12796418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now that was FUNNY!...sounds like him


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY+Jan 23 2009, 06:19 PM~12796445-->
> 
> 
> 
> I AM OFFICIALLY THIRTY-FIVE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 you got grey sac hairs as old as you are!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 06:21 PM~12796452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> now that was FUNNY!...sounds like him
> *



He has not responded to my text so he must be working hard in the shop.. :dunno:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 06:30 PM~12796515
> *:0  you got grey sac hairs as old as you are!!!!!!!!!!
> He has not responded to my text so he must be working hard in the shop.. :dunno:
> *


He's gonna need MacGuyver, Chip foose AND his uncles in that garage!!! Cinderella's time is almost up!....he's got till tomorrow 3pm or else his bitchass is turning into a Toad!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 23 2009, 06:45 PM~12796641
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 06:53 PM~12796710
> *He's gonna need MacGuyver, Chip foose AND his uncles in that garage!!!  Cinderella's  time is almost up!....he's got till tomorrow 3pm or else his bitchass is turning into a Toad!
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 23 2009, 06:19 PM~12796445
> *I AM OFFICIALLY THIRTY-FIVE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Happy C day!! I mean B-day for U


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 23 2009, 06:19 PM~12796445
> *I AM OFFICIALLY THIRTY-FIVE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 happy C day homeboy....drink one for me!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *Wait till I bust out!!! I'm going to show them *****'s something.. *





> *Come get these gates fool*





> *I'm working in the shop right now!!!!!*



:uh: back to back text. you guys might get owned!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF reminds me of those sea monkeys in the back of the comic books!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 06:05 PM~12796811
> *:uh:  back to back text. you guys might get owned!!!!!!! :0
> *


Fundi, I mean Lindsey your dumb ass talks like that not me!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 23 2009, 07:09 PM~12796847-->
> 
> 
> 
> CF reminds me of those sea monkeys in the back of the comic books!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:11 PM~12796869
> *Fundi, I mean Lindsey your dumb ass talks like that not me!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel you don't have a garage remember? you have to keep your car 40 miles away!!! stop claiming Kitchen fool!! just because you work in the kitchen doesn't mean you're from the "kitchen"!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:09 PM~12796847
> *CF reminds me of those sea monkeys in the back of the comic books!!!!!!
> *


boys life magazine

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF got chimichanga titties!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF got employee of the month selling chiclets at the border when he was 8 years old!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:24 PM~12796978
> *Angel you don't have a garage remember?  you have to keep your car 40 miles away!!!  stop claiming Kitchen fool!!  just because you worl in the kitchn doesn't mean you're from the "kitchen"!
> *


There you go again thinking all this is a joke you being with the funnies...keep the hood out your mouth homie....aint nobody clamin shit on this LOWRIDER website anyway except false promises like ur PUNK ass.

Don't have garage?...I think it's ur turn to post some pics of what YOU got phonie...and stop comin in here with your kindergarden jokes. Your almost 50 years old.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:24 PM~12796978
> *Angel you don't have a garage remember?  you have to keep your car 40 miles away!!!  stop claiming Kitchen fool!!  just because you work in the kitchen doesn't mean you're from the "kitchen"!
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 23 2009, 07:31 PM~12797053-->
> 
> 
> 
> CF got chimichanga titties!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Jan 23 2009, 07:31 PM~12797045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: put some put some deezz on that bitch!!! vales verga!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Wendells Keliods have grey hairs!!!!!!!!! growing out of them!!!! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 03:30 PM~12797089
> *
> 
> There you go!!! Foolz!!!! valses verga!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 
Shit you came thru!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 23 2009, 07:53 PM~12797244
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

put this on the side of it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 07:58 PM~12797288
> *put this on the side of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 07:55 PM~12797258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no brown bunnies for u puto!!!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 23 2009, 08:09 PM~12797383
> *no brown bunnies for u puto!!!!!!!!! :guns:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## God's Son2

WHY IS THERE SO MUCH JUNK TALKING ON HERE? WE SHOULD BUILDING ONE ANOTHER UP AND HELPING EACH OTHER ALONG. JUNK TALKING WONT GET YOU ANYWHERE BUT OUT OF BREATH!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 23 2009, 07:09 PM~12796847-->
> 
> 
> 
> CF reminds me of those sea monkeys in the back of the comic books!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 23 2009, 07:11 PM~12796869
> *Fundi, I mean Lindsey your dumb ass talks like that not me!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:24 PM~12796978
> *Angel you don't have a garage remember?  you have to keep your car 40 miles away!!!  stop claiming Kitchen fool!!  just because you work in the kitchen doesn't mean you're from the "kitchen"!
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 23 2009, 07:31 PM~12797053-->
> 
> 
> 
> CF got chimichanga titties!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:36 PM~12797089
> *CF got employee of the month selling chiclets at the border when he was 8 years old!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

SCOTTY FIRST LOWRIDER COUNTDOWN! 61 IMPALA!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 23 2009, 06:36 PM~12796122
> ****** I bought some Cazals a few weeks ago!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it was my Kangol them ****** tried to snatch!  :biggrin:
> *



DUDE you just brought back some 80's memories.

ive been trying to find some cazal frames.

that's CHILLIN THE FRESH WAY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi got okra titties!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

fundi grows okra in his garden


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 23 2009, 09:41 PM~12798131
> *fundi grows okra in his garden
> *


:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 23 2009, 09:41 PM~12798131
> *fundi grows okra in his garden
> *


squash , maters , and collards too!!!!!!!!!!! Scotty upity ass don't know his roots or where he came from !!!!! I bet he comes from a line of African house slaves!!!!!! :0


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, TATTOO-76


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 06:17 PM~12795937
> *LoL, that ****** snow got that BALD fade going on
> *


that ***** look like Tales from the Crypt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 23 2009, 07:19 PM~12796445
> *I AM OFFICIALLY THIRTY-FIVE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, I just turned 37 dont trip


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 23 2009, 10:04 PM~12797828
> *DUDE you just brought back some 80's memories.
> 
> ive been trying to find some cazal frames.
> 
> that's  CHILLIN THE FRESH WAY
> *


Hell yeah. 83-84 was what got me into writing graffiti!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 23 2009, 11:56 PM~12798257
> *squash , maters , and collards too!!!!!!!!!!! Scotty upity ass don't know his roots or where he came from !!!!!  I bet he comes from a line of African house slaves!!!!!! :0
> *


both of you lames are fucking jokes.....


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 24 2009, 03:13 AM~12800018
> *both of you lames are fucking jokes.....
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SWITCHMAN84

CRAZY TIGHT SHIT SKIM!!!


----------



## Eazy

*My homie Pookie rida....* a lil pic I took, hrs before my fuc'n camera broke cuzz :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 23 2009, 08:17 PM~12795937
> *LoL, that ****** snow got that BALD fade going on
> *


I don't expect snow to answer....lol 


answer what fuccerz?????????????? :angry: 


haha bald fade ur a funny fuccer  


what u cats talking bout?

dirt u cant talk take ur hat off :0 


west up everyone howz shit on ur side of the world its cold ass fucc out here...


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkmOb1jSGao

my locs


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 23 2009, 08:19 PM~12796445
> *I AM OFFICIALLY THIRTY-FIVE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I know I'm late but happy 35th G.....


----------



## cripn8ez

happy c day cuzzo shit i feel old now


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 24 2009, 07:37 AM~12800226
> *happy c day cuzzo shit i feel old now*



You gotta, cuz I'm only 24 :0 Im a young buc, it's a ride if I don't scrap I'm gettin' stuc but that's the life of a G I guess...... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> You gotta, cuz I'm only 24 :0 Im a young buc, it's a ride if I don't scrap I'm gettin' stuc but that's the life of a G I guess...... :biggrin:



yeah im not new to this i grew to this lol OG style.....


west good eazy ?


























[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## screwed up loco

todays the big day for scotty. place your bets! :rofl:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 24 2009, 06:31 AM~12800505
> *todays the big day for scotty. place your bets! :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> yeah im not new to this i grew to this lol OG style.....
> west good eazy ?


[/quote]

*What up cripn8ez this EAZY, that's all good right there for real! Glad I didn't pull that shit up when I was at work this morning cuzz :cheesy:! I'll holla at errbody later, I'm at my cuz crib on his shit :biggrin: *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

after the rain. but don't worry pics are coming and the meek won't inherit L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!! Scooner post your rider!!! I forgot you live at home still and drive a camry!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 10:46 AM~12801890
> *after the rain. but don't worry pics are coming and the meek won't inherit L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!! Scooner post your rider!!!  I forgot you live at home still and drive a camry!!!!!!
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Scooner everybody why Goldi dumped your impotent ass!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 03:27 PM~12802618
> *Scooner everybody why Goldi dumped your impotent ass!!!!!!
> *


you gonna post up this mystery car or continue to look like a loudmouthed bitch spewing hotair....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 11:46 AM~12801890
> *after the rain. but don't worry pics are coming and the meek won't inherit L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!! Scooner post your rider!!!  I forgot you live at home still and drive a camry!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

I'ts not that bad out there.. I call BS!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 24 2009, 02:39 PM~12803122
> *you gonna post up this mystery car or continue to look like a loudmouthed bitch spewing hotair?....
> *


x2


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 10:46 AM~12801890
> *after the rain. but don't worry pics are coming and the meek won't inherit L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!! Scooner post your rider!!!  I forgot you live at home still and drive a camry!!!!!!
> *






 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 24 2009, 02:39 PM~12803122
> *you gonna post up this mystery car or continue to look like a loudmouthed bitch spewing hotair....
> *


Kind of like you.. :dunno:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 24 2009, 03:09 PM~12803349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KadillakKing

damn see ain't nuffin change in here over the past few months.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 24 2009, 03:10 PM~12803353
> *Kind of like you.. :dunno:
> *


He's got some cars...I've seen them. Unlike your telephone buddy :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 24 2009, 03:09 PM~12803349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

39 minutes left you fucking PHONY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12803423


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Come on big Potty!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing+Jan 24 2009, 03:13 PM~12803375-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn see ain't nuffin change in here over the past few months.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2009, 03:20 PM~12803409
> *He's got some cars...I've seen them. Unlike your telephone buddy :uh:
> *


I know. But he still has a trap jaw for a mouth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jan 24 2009, 05:10 PM~12803353-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like you.. :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 63 Impala 383 stroker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96 Impala w/383 ls1 swap and 20k worth of audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of these cars in stock form are worth more than any piece of shit you own.... dont compare my rides to your buckets or the imiganary rides of big potty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 24 2009, 05:20 PM~12803409
> *He's got some cars...I've seen them. Unlike your telephone buddy :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jan 24 2009, 05:32 PM~12803466
> *:0
> I know. But he still has a trap jaw for a mouth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bitch shut the fuck up, you need to get toe tagged.....


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jan 24 2009, 03:13 PM~12803375
> *damn see ain't nuffin change in here over the past few months.
> *


Naw, actually A LOT has changed up here lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Take not Scotty!!!!!!!








That tight shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

3:04 PM hno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yGEKcAFIcc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 24 2009, 04:04 PM~12803623
> *3:04 PM hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

The words go with him (wendell)!!!!! that little ***** album was the shit!!!!!

I wish I had a 64 palla. I wish I was a balla!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol....did you see who got the production credits for that video at the end?? some guy named Scotty...LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 01:27 PM~12802618
> *Scooner everybody why Goldi dumped your impotent ass!!!!!!
> *


those that live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones!
:tears:


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 10:46 AM~12801890
> *after the rain. but don't worry pics are coming and the meek won't inherit L.I.L.!!!!!!!!!! Scooner post your rider!!!  I forgot you live at home still and drive a camry!!!!!!
> *


Nahhh, [email protected]#k that all that shit Scotty! Post a picture with you by the 61, with todays date, non-photoshoped, with the natural plaque, right [email protected]#kin now!

Enough of you running and changing the subject all the damn time!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 12:27 PM~12802618
> *Scooner everybody why Goldi dumped your impotent ass!!!!!!
> *


Bro, stop changing the subject!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2009, 02:23 PM~12803426
> *39 minutes left you fucking PHONY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12803423
> *


Nahhh, times up . . . He specifically said Saturday!

It's been Saturday all day long, and I don't see No 61 posted anywhere in here!

Scotty, you need to Knock-It-Off, Forreal!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2009, 04:32 PM~12803761
> *lol....did you see who got the production credits for that video at the end?? some guy named Scotty...LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *








:0 real talk !!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

banned!!!!!

poor guy got his black lowriders topic pass revoked. damn scotty!


----------



## ~TRU~

SOME CLEAR ON MONDAY ,SAND AND BUFF ,AND ITS ON. HERES MINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 24 2009, 07:23 PM~12804874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME CLEAR ON MONDAY ,SAND AND BUFF ,AND ITS ON. HERES MINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

^^^
thats clean!!
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tha Young G

Scotty, you lie entirely to much!

If you really want to know, I never believed anything you had to say from the start!

I tell you what though . . .

If you and Wally was to ever square-up and I'm there, I'ma Dopefien your ass on the strength just for lying all the [email protected]#kin time and trying to represent Los Angeles under some false shit!

Scotty, you straight up foul. There is No Honor, Respect or Loyalty in [email protected]#t you do on this site.

And on top of it all, your representing "Tha [email protected]#k'n Homies" . . . .

Scotty, you need be mopp'd!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 24 2009, 07:23 PM~12804874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME CLEAR ON MONDAY ,SAND AND BUFF ,AND ITS ON. HERES MINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 24 2009, 07:33 PM~12804946
> *Scotty, you lie entirely to much!
> 
> If you really want to know, I never believed anything you had to say from the start!
> 
> I tell you what though . . .
> 
> If you and Wally was to ever square-up and I'm there, I'ma Dopefien your ass on the strength just for lying all the [email protected]#kin time and trying to represent Los Angeles under some false shit!
> 
> Scotty, you straight up foul. There is No Honor, Respect or Loyalty in [email protected]#t you do on this site.
> 
> And on top of it all, your representing "Tha [email protected]#k'n Homies" . . . .
> 
> Scotty, you need be mopp'd!
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE "HAMMER OF THOR"???

Thats it people, dude done blew it. Any chance for respect on here for him is gone. This shit is serious, he's done talked too much personal shit to people, their race and their families while rep'n a respectable plaque. 

Stay gone Scotty.


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

RIP... My homie . Double V (screen name) Wendell Scott Bradord Let his name not be said for here on out.. 02/24/09


:tears:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nigerian camera spy cam in line!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP PEPZ?


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatitdew homies!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Wanted to share this info wit y'all...their reproducing the little chrome steering wheel inserts now for Impalas, so make sure you got the steering wheels painted and lookin' nice with these...their on ebay.


----------



## cripn8ez

HEEEELLLLLOOOOO UP LATE STICCY TIME


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Jan 24 2009, 11:12 PM~12805730-->
> 
> 
> 
> WEST UP PEPZ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jan 24 2009, 11:50 PM~12806073
> *Whatitdew homies!
> *


wHAT UP FOOO'S


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 24 2009, 10:19 PM~12806291
> *wHAT UP FOOO'S
> *


Your homie scotty is a day late and a dollar short! He's get'n treated like a basehead with incorrect change.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 24 2009, 06:33 PM~12804946
> *Scotty, you lie entirely to much!
> 
> If you really want to know, I never believed anything you had to say from the start!
> 
> I tell you what though . . .
> 
> If you and Wally was to ever square-up and I'm there, I'ma Dopefien your ass on the strength just for lying all the [email protected]#kin time and trying to represent Los Angeles under some false shit!
> 
> Scotty, you straight up foul. There is No Honor, Respect or Loyalty in [email protected]#t you do on this site.
> 
> And on top of it all, your representing "Tha [email protected]#k'n Homies" . . . .
> 
> Scotty, you need be mopp'd!
> *


Some people have no shame.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 24 2009, 09:33 PM~12804946
> *Scotty, you lie entirely to much!
> 
> If you really want to know, I never believed anything you had to say from the start!
> 
> I tell you what though . . .
> 
> If you and Wally was to ever square-up and I'm there, I'ma Dopefien your ass on the strength just for lying all the [email protected]#kin time and trying to represent Los Angeles under some false shit!
> 
> Scotty, you straight up foul. There is No Honor, Respect or Loyalty in [email protected]#t you do on this site.
> 
> And on top of it all, your representing "Tha [email protected]#k'n Homies" . . . .
> 
> Scotty, you need be mopp'd!
> *





> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 25 2009, 12:21 AM~12806312
> *Your homie scotty is a day late and a dollar short! He's get'n treated like a basehead with incorrect change.
> *


*Deeezamn, y'all going in :0 *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 25 2009, 01:19 AM~12806291
> *wHAT UP FOOO'S
> *



WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2009, 07:39 PM~12805486
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE "HAMMER OF THOR"???
> 
> Thats it people, dude done blew it. Any chance for respect on here for him is gone. This shit is serious, he's done talked too much personal shit to people, their race and their families while rep'n a respectable plaque.
> 
> Stay gone Scotty.
> *


You sure he didn't mean the "mop of thor?"


----------



## Eazy

_"Im in a gangsta gangsta......dippin in my SiX SiX chrome deep dish, today could be ya deathwish....."_


----------



## cripn8ez

Bench'n ten quarters, so I'm hard to sweat
Used a tat gun, and engrved my set
They call me a lifer
Cause I'm good as dead
I live in the hole, so the floor's my bed
And I ask myself again
Who has the power
The Whites? The Blacks?
Or just the gun tower


----------



## FiveNine619

man this fool would of just swallowed his pride and kept it real he wouldnt be in this mess..he just keeps buring his self deeper..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 24 2009, 09:43 PM~12806438
> *man this fool would of just swallowed his pride and kept it real he wouldnt be in this mess..he just keeps buring his self deeper..
> *


shut the fuck up stupid ass who in the fuck are you?! don't have to prove shit to none of you low budget bitches!!!!!!! like we really homies up in here!! I never met you any of you bitches so you all ain't shit to me really!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 09:50 PM~12806480
> *shut the fuck up stupid ass who in the fuck are you?!  don't have to prove shit to none of you low budget bitches!!!!!!!  like we really homies up in here!! I never met you any of you bitches so you all ain't shit  to me really!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 
relax homie its really not that serious...ur ass should be more worry about getting some pics up..


----------



## TRUDAWG

:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2009, 11:50 PM~12806083
> *Wanted to share this info wit y'all...their reproducing the little chrome steering wheel inserts now for Impalas, so make sure you got the steering wheels painted and lookin' nice with these...their on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those have been available for 10 years.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 10:50 PM~12806480
> *shut the fuck up stupid ass who in the fuck are you?!  don't have to prove shit to none of you low budget bitches!!!!!!!  like we really homies up in here!! I never met you any of you bitches so you all ain't shit  to me really!!!!!!!!
> *


Scotty your whack bro :thumbsdown: i lost all respect for u real talk.


go ahead and say your normal fat comments bro thats all u ever say and it never has any impact. and after all this bullshit you might as well not even bother. u aint even worth laughin at any more. should have just man'd up and then kept your mouth shut. :werd:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 24 2009, 08:54 PM~12805594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP... My homie . Double V (screen name) Wendell Scott Bradord Let his name not be said for here on out.. 02/24/09
> :tears:
> *


how are you going to try to clown on somebudy when you aint doing nothing. post pics of your p o s so we all can get a good


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2009, 10:50 PM~12806480
> *shut the fuck up stupid ass who in the fuck are you?!  don't have to prove shit to none of you low budget bitches!!!!!!!  like we really homies up in here!! I never met you any of you bitches so you all ain't shit  to me really!!!!!!!!
> *


The hammer of Thor got stomped out!!!! I suggest you get to stomping the yard fool!!!!!!

Okay above like I said mines a project in the works and FYI. I never said I had the best lowrider in history white boy!!!! I'm just starting out and have always posted or ask from help on stuff so go find a pile of rocks and start kicking them bare footed Tone... My shitz been posted plenty. every time I do something or go some where...  The only thing it need is chrome undies ,juice . . the car is all garage kept new smell still. I don't have to order shit but some patterns..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 24 2009, 10:50 PM~12806480-->
> 
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up stupid ass who in the fuck are you?!  don't have to prove shit to none of you low budget bitches!!!!!!!  like we really homies up in here!! I never met you any of you bitches so you all ain't shit  to me really!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why for the last several years have u always been hittin' people up for their numbers and callin' and texting them all the fucking time? Why all the fronting? Your right, NOBODY has ever seen you. Get lost chump. You lost what little respect you've had by people that gave you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 01:54 AM~12807417
> *those have been available for 10 years.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can always depend on you.  But how come I've never seen these in the part catalogs?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Jan 25 2009, 02:00 AM~12807437
> *Scotty your whack bro :thumbsdown: i lost all respect for u real talk.
> go ahead and say your normal fat comments bro thats all u ever say and it never has any impact. and after all this bullshit you might as well not even bother. u aint even worth laughin at any more. should have just man'd up and then kept your mouth shut.  :werd:
> *


x2


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 25 2009, 07:22 AM~12807787
> *The hammer of Thor got stomped out!!!! I suggest you get to stomping the yard fool!!!!!!
> 
> Okay above like I said mines a project in the works and FYI. I never said I had the best lowrider in history white boy!!!! I'm just starting out and have always posted or ask from help on stuff so go find a pile of rocks and start kicking them bare footed Tone... My shitz been posted plenty. every time I do something or go some where...   The only thing it need is chrome undies ,juice . . the car is all garage kept new smell still. I don't have to order shit but some patterns..
> *


dont even start that white boy shit here.lets get real hear i was ready to go to dana shop last week to let you try to put a 12 in my ass but you got scared and made excuses about not having water do you remember now.e thug all you want we will meet up this year


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 25 2009, 08:16 AM~12807929
> *dont even start that white boy shit here.lets get real hear i was ready to go to dana shop last week to let you try to put a 12 in my ass but you got scared and made excuses about not having water  do you remember now.e thug all you want we will meet up this year
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 24 2009, 09:07 PM~12805693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigerian camera spy cam in line!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



FUNGUS, STOP POSTING UP PICTURES OF YOUR DAUGHTER!!! YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED LAST MOTHAFUCKEN TIME!!!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> *screwed up loco  Jan 22 2009, 09:40 PM    |   | Post #6
> 
> 
> I think black lowriders is gonna be the new off topic soon. its definitely a ton of laffs   *




:uh: Like i said this topic has gone to shit :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 25 2009, 08:42 AM~12808043
> *:uh: Like i said this topic has gone to shit :uh:
> *


What up, Benny?! :biggrin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

topic name should be changed to "***** lowriders" cuz thats how must the brothers on here be actin..when i first joined LIL and seen this topic i felt proud about a black topic....now i wish the mods would delete this BS topic


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 25 2009, 07:42 AM~12808043
> *:uh: Like i said this topic has gone to shit :uh:
> *


For as long as I've observed this thread, it's always been about 'we need to fix it up', so IMO, this sh!t is whats normal. I think its just two members that don't mix well, but some people keep approving of them. I guess you gotta call a spade a spade.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

:angry: THIS SHIT WENT FROM POSTIVE BLACKS LOWRIDIN TO A BUNCH OF ***** "SHUCKIN AND JIVIN" :uh: AND YES MUTHAFUCKAS IM BLACK TOO


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 25 2009, 10:11 AM~12808467
> *What up, Benny?!  :biggrin:
> *


Relaxing on my day off.How are you?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 25 2009, 11:21 AM~12808838
> *For as long as I've observed this thread, it's always been about 'we need to fix it up', so IMO, this sh!t is whats normal. I think its just two members that don't mix well, but some people keep approving of them. I guess you gotta call a spade a spade.
> *


From what i remember this topic always been at gun point or should i say the delete button....Now its just running away :uh: Its true theres some that dont mix but they have grown on ya(ignore button)  i dont post in here much anyway only facts.


----------



## Pitbullx

LMFAO


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 25 2009, 08:42 AM~12808043
> *:uh: Like i said this topic has gone to shit :uh:
> *


I meant its entertaining in a positive way. can't be serious all the time. the times i've browsed in here in the past I've seen a lot of unity and proactivity. I don't think its gone to shit. :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

You don't like it then GTFO!

Plain and simple!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I don't think it's gone to shit at all. I think in the months to come it will get better. Especially after me and Benny finish our cars and get out on the streets. I know I'll take a lot of pics when that happins.

What happined to Scotty was a long time coming. Nobody in the history of this topic, including Fundi, has insulted people and fronted while not contributing anything as mush as that dude. So now, maybe we'll start to get some peace after that shit blows over. 

I'd rather have this topic, and all that it is, for ourselves instead of just randomly running into you guys once in a while in the other topics.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 25 2009, 01:32 PM~12809622
> *You don't like it then GTFO!
> 
> Plain and simple!
> *


I agree.


----------



## God's Son2

what this topic needs is love! stop hating and start loving.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 25 2009, 08:58 PM~12811869
> *what this topic needs is love! stop hating and start loving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 25 2009, 08:58 PM~12811869
> *what this topic needs is love! stop hating and start loving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tru dat


----------



## lefhandman

TO GOD BE THE GLORY......THERE WOULD BE NO RIDING LOW WITHOUT THE POWER OF GOD....HOPEFULLY EVERYONE WILL LEARN ABOUT PRAYER IN EVERYTHING U DO........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 24 2009, 12:56 PM~12801965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool broke out the weather cast on him.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 24 2009, 04:09 PM~12803349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454799

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 25 2009, 07:57 PM~12812500
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454799
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Flea market BS!!!! thats what he did Sat....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 07:56 PM~12812497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 24 2009, 02:09 PM~12803349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 23 2009, 07:58 PM~12796749
> *Happy C day!!  I mean B-day for U
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homies, still recoupin


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 08:00 PM~12796766
> *happy C day homeboy....drink one for me!
> *


I had 3 for you


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 23 2009, 10:04 PM~12797828
> *DUDE you just brought back some 80's memories.
> 
> ive been trying to find some cazal frames.
> 
> that's  CHILLIN THE FRESH WAY
> *


Word! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 24 2009, 06:08 AM~12800181
> *My homie Pookie rida.... a lil pic I took, hrs before my fuc'n camera broke cuzz :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who is that ***** in the passenger seat Eazy?......... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 26 2009, 01:07 AM~12814832
> *Who is that ***** in the passenger seat Eazy?......... :biggrin:
> *


*I dont know who that ***** is TRoy.... Everytime I see that ***** though, he always got a camera and shit * :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

*TRoy, who is that ***** hangin out that cutty with camcorder :biggrin: *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 25 2009, 11:41 PM~12815219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRoy, who is that ***** hangin out that cutty with camcorder :biggrin:
> *


Lowriding right there


----------



## SCLA

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 25 2009, 11:41 PM~12815219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRoy, who is that ***** hangin out that cutty with camcorder :biggrin:
> *


is that really a Compton street out there?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Jan 26 2009, 03:41 AM~12815968
> *is that really a Compton street out there?
> *


*Yes Sir  ...... It's in the hood too :biggrin: Long ass street too, runs from the Southside to and ends on the Northside......*


----------



## TRUDAWG

whaupdoe!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 26 2009, 05:28 AM~12816228
> *Yes Sir  ...... It's in the hood too :biggrin: Long ass street too, runs from the Southside to and ends on the Northside......
> *


TELLUM' BANKS!! dj quick wasn't lying......ST. LOUIS ~~~ IS JUST LIKE COMPTON... they have CPT BLVD we have CPT AVE but ours crosses MLK BLVD and we know its always happening on MLK....


----------



## TRUDAWG

i thought every city had a MLK that ran through the hood except for when I moved to PHX


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Rod Stewart

what happened? did scotty bust out this weekend? :0


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's hatnin Tru?


----------



## TRUDAWG

not too much homie, just work, school, and back to work! It's been boring lately, anything going on?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:39 AM~12817742
> *not too much homie, just work, school, and back to work! It's been boring lately, anything going on?
> *


Nothing much just getting my hardlines done and some other stuff for march 1.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 25 2009, 03:32 PM~12809622
> *You don't like it then GTFO!
> 
> Plain and simple!
> *


DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## 187PURE

2 TIMES V GON' SHUT ALL YOU FOOLZ UP


----------



## 187PURE

AND THAT'LL BE FUCKED UP IF SCOTTY BUSTS OUT BEFORE CF.

_BUSTING OUT! HE'S BUSTING OUT- ON THIS SEEERIOUS FUNK.. BUSTING OUT!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:01 AM~12818381
> *2 TIMES V GON' SHUT ALL YOU FOOLZ UP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 02:09 PM~12818449
> *:uh:
> *


DON'T BE HUMBLE FOOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 02:09 PM~12818449
> *:uh:
> *


YOU PROBLY HAD SOMETHING SITTIN THE HOLD TIME.. JUST NEEDS TO BE TWEEKED A LITL :uh: YOU AINT SLICK MY *****


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:12 AM~12818480
> *YOU PROBLY HAD SOMETHING SITTIN THE HOLD TIME.. JUST NEEDS TO BE TWEEKED A LITL :uh:  YOU AINT SLICK MY *****
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:12 AM~12818480
> *YOU PROBLY HAD SOMETHING SITTIN THE HOLD TIME.. JUST NEEDS TO BE TWEEKED A LITL :uh:  YOU AINT SLICK MY *****
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2009, 12:09 PM~12818444
> *AND THAT'LL BE FUCKED UP IF SCOTTY BUSTS OUT BEFORE CF.
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jan 26 2009, 10:53 AM~12817844
> *Nothing much just getting my hardlines done and some other stuff for march 1.
> *


you send in your reg. yet?? Damn I haven't done it


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2009, 12:07 PM~12818983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you must've gotten pumped again!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 01:20 PM~12819071
> *you must've gotten pumped again!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

you and your gay fetishes. 

and just because you piss sitting down with the toilet seat up doesn't mean you have a big penis. :buttkick:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 01:20 PM~12819071
> *you must've gotten pumped again!!!!!!
> *







:wave: 

New song we working on.. I going to get a vid of me playing one day.. :biggrin: My other $ hobby..


----------



## Rod Stewart

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=984948

fundi!? :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2009, 01:58 PM~12819422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=984948
> 
> fundi!?  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Mines black and I would never put big rims on a BMW(small transmissions!!!) But I'm there on them boards...


----------



## screwed up loco

ahhh the 740il. I seen kobe bryant rollin that shit, a black one, his rookie year. nice whip but not as nice as the benz.

90's benz > 90's bmw


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 26 2009, 02:42 PM~12819701
> *ahhh the 740il. I seen kobe bryant rollin that shit, a black one, his rookie year. nice whip but not as nice as the benz.
> 
> 90's benz > 90's bmw
> 
> 
> *


i remember watching kobe in high school putting on a clinic


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2009, 03:29 PM~12820086
> *i remember watching kobe in high school putting on a clinic
> *


:thumbsup:

I seen the youtube clips


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2009, 12:46 PM~12819322
> *:uh:
> 
> you and your gay fetishes.
> 
> and just because you piss sitting down with the toilet seat up doesn't mean you have a big penis.  :buttkick:
> *


who said I was pissing.......... I'm not gay you're the one who had 7 ounces of nut in your stomach!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 04:42 PM~12820743
> *who said I was pissing..........  I'm not gay you're the one who had 7 ounces of nut in your stomach!!!!!!!!
> *



Just move on.. damn.. how about you post up something. You and 187 are like fidddddddy and still messing with hoes , eating at moms , and e-thugging.... 

Silly ******!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## lefhandman

WHATS UP 187 ,THIS IS LEFHANDMAN GIVING U A SHOUT HERE IN PHILLY HOLLA BACK


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 26 2009, 03:58 PM~12819422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baller, balla, ballin out. cant knock the hustle


----------



## God's Son2

NwrL9MV6jSk&eur


thats a great song


----------



## God's Son2

sZG-VvlErJY&feature

nobody can hate on this song, a nobody can


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:44 AM~12816992
> *TELLUM' BANKS!! dj quick wasn't lying......ST. LOUIS ~~~ IS JUST LIKE COMPTON... they have CPT BLVD  we have CPT AVE but ours crosses MLK BLVD and we know its always happening on MLK....
> *


*You know what I'm saying O G! And I'm right around tha corner from where it crosses..... Whaz been hap'ning doe O G? I need to come thru and chec some thangs out   *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jan 26 2009, 07:44 AM~12816992
> *TELLUM' BANKS!! dj quick wasn't lying......ST. LOUIS ~~~ IS JUST LIKE COMPTON... they have CPT BLVD  we have CPT AVE but ours crosses MLK BLVD and we know its always happening on MLK....
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 26 2009, 04:31 PM~12821225
> *Just move on.. damn.. how about you post up something. You and 187 are like fidddddddy and still messing with hoes , eating at moms , and e-thugging....
> 
> Silly ******!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


no bitch!!!!!!!! you live in your parents slave quarters you dumb ********!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:39 AM~12826624
> *no bitch!!!!!!!!  you live in your parents slave quarters you dumb ********!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

Look I never took sides on your calling out so kick rocks. them other Kats took your wind out your sails nigrooo!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:39 AM~12826624
> *no bitch!!!!!!!!  you live in your parents slave quarters you dumb ********!!!!!!!
> *


quoted for truth :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 26 2009, 01:07 PM~12818986
> *you send in your reg. yet?? Damn I haven't done it
> *


Yea I sent mine in like a week or two ago it is supposed to be like 800 cars.


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 26 2009, 07:31 PM~12821225
> *Just move on.. damn.. how about you post up something. You and 187 are like fidddddddy and still messing with hoes , eating at moms , and e-thugging....
> 
> Silly ******!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


AY *****, PUMP YOUR MAWFUCKIN BREAKS *****. YOU STARTIN TO GET OUTTA POCKET. AND WHERE IS YOU GETTIN THIS 50 SHIT FROM??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 26 2009, 09:26 PM~12822366
> *WHATS UP 187 ,THIS IS LEFHANDMAN GIVING U A SHOUT HERE IN PHILLY HOLLA BACK
> *


WHAT UP HOODSTA!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 07:34 AM~12827186
> *AY *****, PUMP YOUR MAWFUCKIN BREAKS *****.  YOU STARTIN TO GET OUTTA POCKET.  AND WHERE IS YOU GETTIN THIS 50 SHIT FROM??
> *



I guess you just look old and tired!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco+Jan 26 2009, 01:53 PM~12819371-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 26 2009, 01:58 PM~12819422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=984948
> 
> fundi!?  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 26 2009, 04:42 PM~12820743
> *who said I was pissing..........  I'm not gay you're the one who had 7 ounces of nut in your stomach!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 26 2009, 07:33 PM~12822452
> *baller, balla, ballin out. cant knock the hustle
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:39 AM~12826624
> *no bitch!!!!!!!!  you live in your parents slave quarters you dumb ********!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2009, 04:42 PM~12820743
> *who said I was pissing..........  I'm not gay you're the one who had 7 ounces of nut in your stomach!!!!!!!!
> *



i'm gonna drop 10oz on yo face when i see you. :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jan 27 2009, 06:52 AM~12827025
> *Yea I sent mine in like a week or two ago it is supposed to be like 800 cars.
> *


i'm gonna try and send it out today. I've been slippin!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 08:34 AM~12827189
> *WHAT UP HOODSTA!!
> *


HOPE YOU ALRIGHT NEED U THIS YEAR TO PUT PHILLY ON THE MAP LETS RIDE BABY BOY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 27 2009, 11:33 AM~12828022
> *HOPE YOU ALRIGHT NEED U THIS YEAR TO PUT PHILLY ON THE MAP LETS RIDE BABY BOY
> *


ALL THE TIME


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 10:50 AM~12828181
> *ALL THE TIME
> *


U HELPING ME WITH THIS HOPPING CONTEST AT MIDAS OR WHAT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 27 2009, 12:13 PM~12828395
> *U HELPING ME WITH THIS HOPPING CONTEST AT MIDAS OR WHAT
> *


FA SHO' BIG BABY


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 27 2009, 10:13 AM~12828395
> *U HELPING ME WITH THIS HOPPING CONTEST AT MIDAS OR WHAT
> *


 :0 when is the hoppin contest and whats the prize


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 12:15 PM~12828412
> *:0 when is the hoppin contest and whats the prize
> *


HOPEFULLY A BEER AND A BIG BOOTY BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 10:17 AM~12828425
> *HOPEFULLY A BEER AND A BIG BOOTY BITCH :biggrin:
> *


count me in :biggrin: when is it


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 12:19 PM~12828440
> *count me in :biggrin: when is it
> *


LOOK AT YOU.. LOOK AT YOU :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 10:20 AM~12828453
> *LOOK AT YOU.. LOOK AT YOU :roflmao:
> *


thats all i had to hear is a big booty bitch and im there :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 11:15 AM~12828412
> *:0 when is the hoppin contest and whats the prize
> *


COMING SOON STAY JUST TRYING TO SEE IF WE CAN GET CARS TO ENTER....TRYING TO HAVE IN GERMANTOWN AREA OF PHILLY THEY HAVE NEVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE THAT BEFORE ....I NEED MEASURING BOARD DONT KNOW WHERE TO GET..........


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 27 2009, 10:29 AM~12828544
> *COMING SOON STAY JUST TRYING TO SEE IF WE CAN GET CARS TO ENTER....TRYING TO HAVE IN GERMANTOWN AREA OF PHILLY THEY HAVE NEVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE THAT BEFORE ....I NEED MEASURING BOARD DONT KNOW WHERE TO GET..........
> *


i think going low has one. i need to get some batteries first.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 11:31 AM~12828570
> *i think going low has one. i need to get some batteries first.
> *


U GOT TIME NEED TO A BOARD FIRST THEN DATE AND TIME ,I POST FLYER, SOMEONE SALE ME A MEASURING BOARD.....GET BACK..........THANKS


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 27 2009, 10:38 AM~12828634
> *U GOT TIME NEED TO A BOARD FIRST THEN DATE AND TIME ,I POST FLYER, SOMEONE SALE ME A MEASURING BOARD.....GET BACK..........THANKS
> *


ill post info in philly topic


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2009, 08:13 AM~12827854
> *i'm gonna drop 10oz on yo face when i see you.  :angry:
> *


now that was gay "Rod"..........

Rod Stewart Syndrome 

Having an upset stomach.
Term coined after a celebrity had to have their stomach pumped after consuming too much semen.
Male #1: What happened dude? You didn't make it last night.
Male #2: My "Rod Stewart Syndrome" was flaring up again.


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI WHY YOU ALWAYS POSTING DUMB ASS SHIT IN MY THREAD.. YOU'S A FUCKIN WEIRDO DAWG. THIS IS A REAL ***** TOPIC.. BE GONE MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## 187PURE

DOUBLE V, HOW'S THE PROGRESS COMING ON THE ACE HOMIE?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 10:51 AM~12829266
> *DOUBLE V, HOW'S THE PROGRESS COMING ON THE ACE HOMIE?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 11:51 AM~12829266
> *DOUBLE V, HOW'S THE PROGRESS COMING ON THE ACE HOMIE?
> *



He got an ace???

Damn V U doing like that??? Is it a rag??

Maaan I'm here @ work they just announced no raises for anyone this year!  
Oh well I'm just glad to have a job right about now!


----------



## Dirt422

> 63 Impala 383 stroker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color is that on your Trey??
> 
> 
> Looks nice!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 01:35 PM~12829119
> *FUNDI WHY YOU ALWAYS POSTING DUMB ASS SHIT IN MY THREAD..  YOU'S A FUCKIN WEIRDO DAWG.  THIS IS A REAL ***** TOPIC..  BE GONE MUTHAFUCKA
> *


everyone has to have a pee on. he's yall's.


----------



## Dirt422

Whut up snow!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 11:35 AM~12829119
> *FUNDI WHY YOU ALWAYS POSTING DUMB ASS SHIT IN MY THREAD..  YOU'S A FUCKIN WEIRDO DAWG.  THIS IS A REAL ***** TOPIC..  BE GONE MUTHAFUCKA
> *


i guess its the hillbilly in him


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 10:57 AM~12828786
> *now that was gay "Rod"..........
> 
> Rod Stewart Syndrome
> 
> Having an upset stomach.
> Term coined after a celebrity had to have their stomach pumped after consuming too much semen.
> Male #1: What happened dude? You didn't make it last night.
> Male #2: My "Rod Stewart Syndrome" was flaring up again.
> *


i am not going to ask why you sit around and think of such things. :uh: 

and where is the 61? lemme guess - something about it being too wet, or the ups truck didn't deliver parts? 

hang yourself in the closet at once. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 27 2009, 02:13 PM~12829458
> *He got an ace???
> 
> Damn V U doing like that??? Is it a rag??
> 
> Maaan I'm here @ work they just announced no raises for anyone this year!
> Oh well I'm just glad to have a job right about now!*


YA GOT THAT RIGHT!! SHIT *****.. YOU AINT NEVER LIED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 11:35 AM~12829119
> *FUNDI WHY YOU ALWAYS POSTING DUMB ASS SHIT IN MY THREAD..  YOU'S A FUCKIN WEIRDO DAWG.  THIS IS A REAL ***** TOPIC..  BE GONE MUTHAFUCKA
> *


 :uh: 

Okay , so far you ass clowns have done nothing but post gay terms , how to disrespect women , and wine about being kicked out your own house.. whose the clown fool.. You should get your self in check... 

If that's real Black lowriding then I don't want no part. I'm not gay , nor will slap a woman or cry over being kicked out my own damn house , and I don't have to type like a 50 yr wanna be wanksta that stays at there mameeeeez home..


The only ones doing something in here is Crenshaw , snow , and shit even that fuck head Chuck got a ride and helped V out. None of them are even *****!!!!! 

These a couple brotha's that hold it down , E , Rag ,KK , Pit . But come on.. You getting ready to be on the busta list like Scotty!!!!!! :0


----------



## CHUCC

]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> 63 Impala 383 stroker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color is that on your Trey??
> Looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbullx car??
Click to expand...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2009, 11:38 AM~12829696
> *i am not going to ask why you sit around and think of such things.  :uh:
> 
> and where is the 61? lemme guess - something about it being too wet, or the ups truck didn't deliver parts?
> 
> hang yourself in the closet at once.  :angry:
> *


ok Norelco!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 03:10 PM~12830014
> *:uh:
> 
> Okay  , so far you ass clowns have done nothing but post gay terms , how to disrespect women , and wine about being kicked out your own house.. whose the clown fool.. You should get your self in check...
> 
> If that's real Black lowriding then I don't want no part. I'm not gay , nor will slap a woman or cry over being kicked out my own damn house , and I don't have to type like a 50 yr wanna be wanksta that stays at there mameeeeez home..
> The only ones doing something in here is Crenshaw , snow , and shit even that fuck head Chuck got a ride and helped V out. None of them are even *****!!!!!
> 
> These a couple brotha's that hold it down , E , Rag ,KK , Pit . But come on.. You getting ready to be on the busta list like Scotty!!!!!! :0
> *


BITCH PLEEZ. I'VE BEEN RIDIN SINCE '90. GOT MAJOR PLANS FOR MY RIDE TOO. NOTHER THANG, I LEFT MY CRIB TIL SHIT BLEW OVER WITH POLICE. AND YES, I'LL SLAP ANY DAMN BODY I PLEASE. WANKSTA?? ***** THE ONLY WANKSTA ON THIS WHOLE DAMN SITE IS YOU FOOL. YOU POST DUMB ASS SHIT DAY IN DAY OUT. AND NOW YOUR ON CF's NUTZ. ONE MORE THANG, ONLY A DUMB COUNTRY ASS HILLBILLY WOULD ROLL A ROADMASTER. YOU GETS NO POINTS FOR ROLLING A ROADMASTER. MATTER FACT, YOU THE ONLY IDIOT I KNOW THAT ROLLS ONE.. ARE YOU FUCKIN KIDDIN ME?? DON'T NOBODY TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY DAWG. WHEN I TALKED TO YOU ON THE PHONE I KNEW WAS A STRAIGHT BUSTER THE WAY YOU SOUND. YOU TALK LIKE SOMEBODY HOLDING THEIR NOSTROLLS.. A STRAIGHT FUCKING WEENIE. I'M SUPRISED YOU AINT BECOME A COP. ****** THAT GOT THEY ASS BEAT IN SCHOOL USUALLY BECOME COPS WHEN THEY GROW UP JUST TO GET REVENGE ON HOGG-ASS ****** LIKE ME. BOY YOU WILL NEVER BE ON MY LEVEL. I EAT ****** LIKE YOU FOR BRUNCH!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 12:10 PM~12830014
> *:uh:
> 
> Okay  , so far you ass clowns have done nothing but post gay terms , how to disrespect women , and wine about being kicked out your own house.. whose the clown fool.. You should get your self in check...
> 
> If that's real Black lowriding then I don't want no part. I'm not gay , nor will slap a woman or cry over being kicked out my own damn house , and I don't have to type like a 50 yr wanna be wanksta that stays at there mameeeeez home..
> The only ones doing something in here is Crenshaw , snow , and shit even that fuck head Chuck got a ride and helped V out. None of them are even *****!!!!!
> 
> These a couple brotha's that hold it down , E , Rag ,KK , Pit . But come on.. You getting ready to be on the busta list like Scotty!!!!!! :0
> *


who's a busta *****?


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 27 2009, 01:53 PM~12830518-->
> 
> 
> 
> BITCH PLEEZ.  I'VE BEEN RIDIN SINCE '90.  GOT MAJOR PLANS FOR MY RIDE TOO.  NOTHER THANG, I LEFT MY CRIB TIL SHIT BLEW OVER WITH POLICE.  AND YES, I'LL SLAP ANY DAMN BODY I PLEASE.  WANKSTA??  ***** THE ONLY WANKSTA ON THIS WHOLE DAMN SITE IS YOU FOOL.  YOU POST DUMB ASS SHIT DAY IN DAY OUT.  AND NOW YOUR ON CF's NUTZ.  ONE MORE THANG, ONLY A DUMB COUNTRY ASS HILLBILLY WOULD ROLL A ROADMASTER.  YOU GETS NO POINTS FOR ROLLING A ROADMASTER.  MATTER FACT, YOU THE ONLY IDIOT I KNOW THAT ROLLS ONE..  ARE YOU FUCKIN KIDDIN ME??  DON'T NOBODY TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY DAWG.  WHEN I TALKED TO YOU ON THE PHONE I KNEW WAS A STRAIGHT BUSTER THE WAY YOU SOUND.  YOU TALK LIKE SOMEBODY HOLDING THEIR NOSTROLLS..  A STRAIGHT FUCKING WEENIE.  I'M SUPRISED YOU AINT BECOME A COP.  ****** THAT GOT THEY ASS BEAT IN SCHOOL USUALLY BECOME COPS WHEN THEY GROW UP JUST TO GET REVENGE ON HOGG-ASS ****** LIKE ME.  BOY YOU WILL NEVER BE ON MY LEVEL.  I EAT ****** LIKE YOU FOR BRUNCH!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay Sally..... hit my sig. there some brothaz in there!!!! And don't make me get uneducated on your ignorant black ass!!! I'm proud to be a feild nigro. They get the job done and know how to handle shit. House ***** like your self just pretty boy and jump for the masta!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:53 PM~12830523
> *who's a busta *****?
> *


You and Sally slap a hoe !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+Jan 27 2009, 01:58 PM~12830573-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPN714_@Jan 27 2009, 02:03 PM~12830636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 my.....


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see 187 chic was letting me film that ass while he was paying the house note!!!! Pick me up some more milk on the way home... and make shure you pay the phone bill too!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 01:53 PM~12830523
> *who's a busta *****?
> *


 :0 :0 










fundi???? 
:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

OH SNAP! Warn a brotha when y'all posting the gurlie fliccs...

I opened this @ work and damn near had to throw my body of the screen so
wouldn't nobody see that...WHEW! 


I Love me some blacc Women!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 27 2009, 02:25 PM~12830896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man........I would fuck her till I got TIRED!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN+Jan 27 2009, 02:17 PM~12830793-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fundi????
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jan 27 2009, 02:27 PM~12830913
> *Man........I would fuck her till I got TIRED!!
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 27 2009, 01:27 PM~12830913
> *Man........I would fuck her till I got TIRED!!
> *


*LMAO........ 

THATS A CLIDESDALE HORSE RIGHT THERE..... ASS FOR DAYZ AND SOME!!!*


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 01:53 PM~12830518
> *  I'M SUPRISED YOU AINT BECOME A COP.  ****** THAT GOT THEY ASS BEAT IN SCHOOL USUALLY BECOME COPS WHEN THEY GROW UP JUST TO GET REVENGE ON HOGG-ASS ****** LIKE ME.  BOY YOU WILL NEVER BE ON MY LEVEL.  I EAT ****** LIKE YOU FOR BRUNCH!!
> *
























could you imagine his fat crippled ass trying to run after someone.the only thing he could do right in being a cop is eating doughnuts


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS UP BROTHAS WHAT CRACKIN IN THESE PARTS BESIDES BULLSHIT????*


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

how.s that 4 doing;;;about got it done right


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 02:32 PM~12830960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you imagine his fat crippled ass trying to run after someone.the only thing he could do right in being a cop is eating doughnuts
> *


That ***** remind me of a black ass BOOKMAN from Goodtimes!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 01:04 PM~12830641
> *okay Sally..... hit my sig. there some brothaz in there!!!! And don't make me get uneducated on your ignorant black ass!!! I'm proud to be a feild nigro. They get the job done and know how to handle shit. House ***** like your self just pretty boy and jump for the masta!!!!!!!!!!
> You and Sally  slap a hoe !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok Fiddler!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 27 2009, 01:42 PM~12831065
> *That ***** remind me of a black ass BOOKMAN from Goodtimes!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: when Bookman had a perm!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:46 PM~12831086
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  when Bookman had a perm!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Jan 27 2009, 02:32 PM~12830960-->
> 
> 
> 
> could you imagine his fat crippled ass trying to run after someone.the only thing he could do right in being a cop is eating doughnuts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:46 PM~12831086
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  when Bookman had a perm!!!!!!!!
> *


why be in the feild when you can run the station!!!! I aint running after no one nore would I.. :cheesy: 

I know your not talking Morgan ( Wendell)........ After you ass just took a pounding with out Vasaline. you show back up with nothing!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 02:50 PM~12831112
> *why be in the feild when you can run the station!!!! I aint running after no one nore would I..  :cheesy:
> 
> I know your not talking Morgan  ( Wendell)........ After you ass just took a pounding with out Vasaline. you show back up with nothing!!!!
> *


tha sad thing is that big scotty forgot more then you know and thats real talk


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 27 2009, 01:47 PM~12831101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

i can see him now riding his scooter freeze police


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuIj_4j3BWE


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 03:00 PM~12831198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can see him now riding his scooter freeze police
> *


More like a flash light and some house shoes lol


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 27 2009, 01:32 PM~12830262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


your car is sick, man. i like it way better with the spokes on it - no offense.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 03:00 PM~12831198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can see him now riding his scooter freeze police
> *


Hey those segway cops get paid here. all they do is roll around and patroll..  




> *Message Forwarded From TRUDAWG
> 
> have never seen this message till now. But anyhow I don't know what happened I never got into it. I probably should have kept my mouth shut about the Landeu situation because my rule of thumb is not to get involved in peoples business.
> If you've noticed I have not said shit about you for the past month, and I'd appreciate the same from you. I'm a pro-black, pro-me motherfucka, and alot of people resent that, so I stick to my own and kick it (online) with a select few.*


Keep talking Tru fake and I'll post up some more of your shit talking rascist Bull shit *****!!! you a clown!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 03:26 PM~12831430
> *Hey those segway cops get paid here. all they do is roll around and patroll..
> Keep talking Tru fake and I'll post up some more of your shit talking rascist Bull shit *****!!! you a clown!!!!!
> *


yea but i havent forgot when you told me fuck you and the pagans and my bros havent either.we will be checkin you soon


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 03:41 PM~12831619
> *yea but i havent forgot when you told me fuck you and the pagans and my bros havent either.we will be checkin you soon
> *


 :biggrin: 

fundi got a grip of friends on here!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 27 2009, 04:00 PM~12831833
> *:biggrin:
> 
> fundi got a grip of friends on here!
> *


all that shuckin and jivin catches up to u sooner or later


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2009, 02:05 PM~12831241
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuIj_4j3BWE
> *


*DAMN!!!! *

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 27 2009, 03:19 PM~12832067
> *all that shuckin and jivin catches up to u sooner or later
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 27 2009, 04:19 PM~12832067
> *all that shuckin and jivin catches up to u sooner or later
> *


 I aint got to shuck and jive. if I have some thing to say I say it. Not thru bitch ass pM and behind fake names!!! 

I attend most east coast shows so I'm not that HARD TO FIND!!!!! I'm fat and normally on crutchs or In a wheel chair.. Next to my ride , eating , cooking , or running my mouth..


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 04:50 PM~12832472
> *I aint got to shuck and jive. if I have some thing to say I say it. Not thru bitch ass pM and behind fake names!!!
> 
> I attend most east coast shows so I'm not that HARD TO FIND!!!!! I'm fat and normally on crutchs or In a wheel chair..  Next to my ride , eating , cooking , or running my mouth..
> *


fasho


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 27 2009, 11:14 PM~12833462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yessir!


----------



## Eazy

:biggrin: St. Louis is Lowridin' :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 04:50 PM~12832472
> *I aint got to shuck and jive. if I have some thing to say I say it. Not thru bitch ass pM and behind fake names!!!
> 
> I attend most east coast shows so I'm not that HARD TO FIND!!!!! I'm fat and normally on crutchs or In a wheel chair..  Next to my ride , eating , cooking , or running my mouth..
> *


thats your problem you run your mouth to much for a fat bitch.what happen a couple weeks ago you where sapose to go to dana shop.stop makin excuses cause no one beleives your lies.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 28 2009, 04:00 AM~12834702
> *thats your problem you run your mouth to much for a fat bitch.what happen a couple weeks ago you where sapose to go to dana shop.stop makin excuses cause no one beleives your lies.
> *


Church water frooze , my house froze , the whole area flash frooze over .. I still got out just could not be 4-5 hrs away from my kids.. had to do a local cruz( to get out) and and bring water and stuff back. the whole weekend was cancelled for me. did not get the well fixed till Monday early.. Internal pipe bust.. out side.. I have reciets and I called . what was youe excuse for not going. becouse I changed my mind that day.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 27 2009, 02:30 PM~12830945
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 01:53 PM~12830518
> *BITCH PLEEZ.  I'VE BEEN RIDIN SINCE '90.  GOT MAJOR PLANS FOR MY RIDE TOO.  NOTHER THANG, I LEFT MY CRIB TIL SHIT BLEW OVER WITH POLICE.  AND YES, I'LL SLAP ANY DAMN BODY I PLEASE.  WANKSTA??  ***** THE ONLY WANKSTA ON THIS WHOLE DAMN SITE IS YOU FOOL.  YOU POST DUMB ASS SHIT DAY IN DAY OUT.  AND NOW YOUR ON CF's NUTZ.  ONE MORE THANG, ONLY A DUMB COUNTRY ASS HILLBILLY WOULD ROLL A ROADMASTER.  YOU GETS NO POINTS FOR ROLLING A ROADMASTER.  MATTER FACT, YOU THE ONLY IDIOT I KNOW THAT ROLLS ONE..  ARE YOU FUCKIN KIDDIN ME??  DON'T NOBODY TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY DAWG.  THAT'S SOME REAL TALK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eazy

* :roflmao: BLAST :roflmao: *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2009, 03:41 PM~12831619
> *yea but i havent forgot when you told me fuck you and the pagans and my bros havent either.we will be checkin you soon
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP BUBBLE TOP MAN? LET IT SWANG


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 28 2009, 08:20 AM~12835703
> *WHAT  UP BUBBLE TOP MAN?  LET IT SWANG
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT MY TAX RETURNS. NOW I CAN MAKE SOME THANGS HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 28 2009, 11:37 AM~12835876
> *JUST GOT MY TAX RETURNS.  NOW I CAN MAKE SOME THANGS HAPPEN :thumbsup:
> *


Do it big then cuzz


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 28 2009, 09:37 AM~12835876
> *JUST GOT MY TAX RETURNS.  NOW I CAN MAKE SOME THANGS HAPPEN :thumbsup:
> *


must be nice, I owe them bitches more than a few bucks


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 28 2009, 09:37 AM~12835876
> *JUST GOT MY TAX RETURNS.  NOW I CAN MAKE SOME THANGS HAPPEN :thumbsup:
> *



They talkin bout givin out IOU's out here in Cali :angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 28 2009, 06:07 AM~12834751
> *Church water frooze , my house froze , the whole area flash frooze over .. I still got out just could not be 4-5 hrs away from my kids.. had to do a local cruz( to get out)  and and bring water and stuff back. the whole weekend was cancelled for me. did not get the well fixed till Monday early.. Internal pipe bust.. out side.. I have reciets and I called . what was youe excuse for not going. becouse I changed my mind that day.
> *


the only reason im going to go to dana shop is to beat your ass. you cought wind of it that me and the boys where coming to take care of biz and you pussyd out.it was hell of alot colder up here where im at then where you are so try again with your bullshit lies.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 28 2009, 08:54 AM~12835488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S SOME REAL TALK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
























thug of the year


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 28 2009, 10:59 AM~12836726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thug of the year
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 28 2009, 10:56 AM~12836690
> *the only reason im going to go to dana shop is to beat your ass. you cought wind of it that me and the boys where coming to take care of biz and you pussyd out.it was hell of alot colder up here where im at then where you are so try again with your bullshit lies.
> *



I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE WIF JOR LAST STATEMENT :yes: :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 28 2009, 11:39 AM~12835897
> *Do it big then cuzz
> *


OH I'MA MAKE IT HAPPEN. I USED TO TELL MY OLD LADY I GET BACK $19 OR SOME SHIT. I AINT FIN TO HAVE NARE HO IN MY POCKET. EVERY PENNY'S GOING STRAIGHT TO CADDY!!


----------



## 187PURE

TITE SHIT TO BANG IN THE RIDE =>PERPIN LIKE TOP NOTCH

ONLY HOGG-ASS ****** ROLL TO THIS IN THEY RIDE


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 28 2009, 08:54 AM~12835488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S SOME REAL TALK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that lil' fundi? :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 28 2009, 03:42 PM~12837793
> *is that lil' fundi?  :0
> *



I WOULDN'T USE LIL AND FUNDI IN THE SAME SENTENCE



LOOKS LIKE A FAT ERKLE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 28 2009, 12:48 PM~12837830
> *I WOULDN'T USE LIL AND FUNDI IN THE SAME SENTENCE
> LOOKS LIKE A FAT ERKLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *































he does look like erkle that wouldnt leave the all you can eat buffet


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 28 2009, 07:49 AM~12835448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fundi looks like he eats grits and squirrles for lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you guys remember when fungus said he had a tire sponsor? this fool keeps texting me yesterday about if I had a hookup on the 14's!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 03:35 PM~12839514
> *you guys remember when fungus said he had a tire sponsor?  this fool keeps texting me yesterday about if I had a hookup  on the 14's!!!!!!!
> *


ya his tire sponsor for his imaginary race car bawhahahaha


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 03:35 PM~12839514
> *you guys remember when fungus said he had a tire sponsor?  this fool keeps texting me yesterday about if I had a hookup  on the 14's!!!!!!!
> *


You guys remember when double-v phony said he had________________ basically, all kinds of shit? :uh: 

GTFO you buster. Why are you still here? Your a gluten for punishment aren't you? When are you gonna see that nobody here has respect for you?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin' people? 

Hey Dirt, what do you have for beat in the 65?


----------



## Dirt422

Whut up CUZZZZ!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 03:35 PM~12839514
> *you guys remember when fungus said he had a tire sponsor?  this fool keeps texting me yesterday about if I had a hookup  on the 14's!!!!!!!
> *


 HE WAS PROBABLY TALKING ABOUT TIRE SPONSORSHIP FOR THIS RIDE
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rod Stewart

and the 1-2 combo's to scotty's grill continue....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 03:35 PM~12839514
> *you guys remember when fungus said he had a tire sponsor?  this fool keeps texting me yesterday about if I had a hookup  on the 14's!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
No I text you one time. and FYI these plants stop making 14z and 13z in lowrider size. so GFU!!!

Now does any body know where I can get white wall 14z from. only white wall here or ass price's to ship from Coker.. :angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 28 2009, 05:36 PM~12840727
> *HE WAS PROBABLY TALKING ABOUT TIRE SPONSORSHIP FOR THIS RIDE
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 erkel is lookin for some whitewalls for his big wheel now


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 02:54 PM~12839682
> *You guys remember when double-v phony said he had________________ basically, all kinds of shit? :uh:
> 
> GTFO you buster. Why are you still here? Your a gluten for punishment aren't you? When are you gonna see that nobody here has respect for you?
> *


shut the fuck up and go bust booties with Tyrone!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF you biggest fake in here!!! your border hopping ass trying to be Black and be around Blacks and try "o be all hood"! but you joined a "afraid to get off the ground car club"!!!! I don't fall for your shit like these fools!!!!! and you young ****** need to be ashamed of yourself for letting these wannabe's in here trying to run and speak on our shit!!! and you fools are weak for letting them disrespect an O.G.!!! THAT'S why the game is fucked up because you youngsters took the pride out the game!!!! what cruise spot do fools recognize as lowrider heaven????? CRENSHAW BLVD!!!!!!! AND CRENSHAW IS OURS AND DON'T FORGET IT!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Meat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

double v
:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:04 PM~12843316
> *CF you biggest fake in here!!!  your border hopping ass trying to be Black and be around Blacks and try "o be all hood"!  but you joined a "afraid to get off the ground car club"!!!! I don't fall for your shit like these fools!!!!!  and you young ****** need to be ashamed of yourself for letting these wannabe's in here trying to run and speak on our shit!!!  and you fools are weak for letting them disrespect an O.G.!!!  THAT'S why the game is fucked up because you youngsters took the pride out the game!!!!  what cruise spot do fools recognize as lowrider heaven????? CRENSHAW BLVD!!!!!!!  AND CRENSHAW IS OURS AND DON'T FORGET IT!!!!
> *


Naw, buster, u the biggest fake. Aint nobody ever seen you or anything you could possibly have!!! Me, "tryin' to be black and all hood" huh..iz that right? Who's the one on here claimin' WS Foe tray (their aint no ws 43 stupid ass) and then flippn' up clamin' R60's and then clamin' Super Natural and then clamin that Tommy and Rat is their Uncles??? but ain't never been seen. Homie, we've made phone calls on you checcing your history. Nobody has ever even heard of you. You been made.

And who is this "OG" supposed to be? You? LMAO. WTF have u even done, you no car pics, 6x9 speaker having coward. 

Crenshaw Blvd.."ours" How retarded are you? You a 100% perpatratin', lying, fake, phony, frontin', gold-plated, counterfiet, bootlegged, off-brand bitch ass *****!

You need to leave and go get you some bizzness!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

cf
:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:15 PM~12843458
> *Meat!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


there you go again tryin' to get friends...meat done dissed you a million times too!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 28 2009, 09:21 PM~12843564
> *cf
> :wave:
> *


Whats hatnin'


----------



## screwed up loco

vales verga!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

i remember when cf and double v used to say " we talk junk but we cool with each other". this has become serious :0 chill out guys :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 28 2009, 08:25 PM~12843634
> *i remember when cf and double v used to say " we talk junk but we cool with each other". this has become serious :0  chill out guys :uh:
> *


dont u see grown folk talkin... :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I never had a problem with him. I'll still help him with his hydros!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 28 2009, 09:25 PM~12843634
> *i remember when cf and double v used to say " we talk junk but we cool with each other". this has become serious :0  chill out guys :uh:
> *


man, raize your howdie doodie lookin' ass on up outta here!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> *Naw, buster, u the biggest fake. Aint nobody every seen you or anything you could possibly have!!! Me, "tryin' to be black and all hood" huh..iz that right? Who's the one on here claimin' WS Foe tray (their aint no ws 43 stupid ass) and then flippn' up clamin' R60's and then clamin' Super Natural and then clamin that Tommy and Rat is their Uncles??? but ain't never been seen. Homie, we've made phone calls on you checcing your history. Nobody has ever even heard of you. You been made.
> 
> And who is this "OG" supposed to be? You? LMAO. WTF have even done, you you no car pics, 6x9 speaker having coward.
> 
> Crenshaw Blvd.."ours" How retarded are you? You a 100% perpatratin', lying, fake, phony, frontin', gold-plated, counterfiet, bootlegged, off-brand bitch ass *****!
> 
> You need to leave and go get you some bizzness!!!!!
> 
> *







> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 09:31 PM~12843728
> *I never had a problem with him.  I'll  still help him with his hydros!!!!
> *



Man, I just called you a bitch and all kinds of other shit and thats how you respond?


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:31 PM~12843728
> *I never had a problem with him.  I'll  still help him with his hydros!!!!
> *


we know cf needs help with his hydraulic skills. he had people tell him how to build his whole car! if he built it himself it would have been primered out with crushed velour!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 28 2009, 09:43 PM~12843939
> *we know cf needs help with his hydraulic skills. he had people tell him how to build his whole car! if he built it himself it would have been primered out with crushed velour!
> *


Yeah right. Like who in the hell would tell me to paint a spider on my roof :uh:

next time i go out that way, imma bring a bible to specifically slap your oppie taylor ass with it!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 11:47 PM~12844008
> *Yeah right. Like who in the hell would tell me to paint a spider on my roof :uh:
> 
> next time i go out that way, imma bring a bible to specifically slap your oppie taylor ass with it!
> *


bring the 'blonde' :cool


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 28 2009, 09:56 PM~12844142
> *bring the 'blonde' :cool
> *


It's all luv homie...

the Blonde is a hood car now, it's stay'n on the streets of L.A....some things have changed. I'll be surprised if I take her to a car show. No more building to trophy chase or compete. Just in this for the fun of Lowriding now so that means no road trips with the car. 

Whenever you come out this way...get at me.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 12:03 AM~12844232
> *It's all luv homie...
> 
> the Blonde is a hood car now, it's stay'n on the streets of L.A....some things have changed. I'll be surprised if I take her to a car show. No more building to trophy chase or compete. Just in this for the fun of Lowriding now so that means no road trips with the car.
> 
> Whenever you come out this way...get at me.
> *


alrighty then


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats up TOPFAN...

whats up with the 65?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 28 2009, 10:05 PM~12844265
> *alrighty then
> *


"alrighty then"

man, you got some carlton banks inside you don't you?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 12:07 AM~12844288
> *"alrighty then"
> 
> man, you got some carlton banks  inside you don't you?
> *


i was goint to say 'aiight', but i thought i would sound fake, so thats why i said that.
i'm a dork


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM~12843808
> *Man, I just called you a bitch and all kinds of other shit and thats how you respond?
> *


I could go to your job and call you Guadeloupe Francisco Rogelio Torres??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF why you look like a mexican Boss Hog


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 28 2009, 08:24 PM~12843620
> *vales verga!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


vales Goldi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 09:20 PM~12843546
> *Naw, buster, u the biggest fake. Aint nobody ever seen you or anything you could possibly have!!! Me, "tryin' to be black and all hood" huh..iz that right? Who's the one on here claimin' WS Foe tray (their aint no ws 43 stupid ass) and then flippn' up clamin' R60's and then clamin' Super Natural and then clamin that Tommy and Rat is their Uncles??? but ain't never been seen. Homie, we've made phone calls on you checcing your history. Nobody has ever even heard of you. You been made.
> 
> And who is this "OG" supposed to be? You? LMAO. WTF have u even done, you no car pics, 6x9 speaker having coward.
> 
> Crenshaw Blvd.."ours" How retarded are you? You a 100% perpatratin', lying, fake, phony, frontin', gold-plated, counterfiet, bootlegged, off-brand bitch ass *****!
> 
> You need to leave and go get you some bizzness!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

"Gangsta" "Gangsta"...... thats what they yellin!


----------



## Dirt422

Hey if we was in the county.....someone would have to roll they shiznitt up and get on... :0


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 10:44 PM~12844869
> *vales Goldi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oye papa :uh: 
guess who's comin to LA real soon?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 PM~12845050
> *oye papa :uh:
> guess who's comin to LA real soon?
> *


when??????????????????????????


----------



## Pitbullx

um...wow


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 28 2009, 11:12 PM~12845132
> *when??????????????????????????
> *


she'll get pissed if I say exactly when. ask her yourself or have wally do it for u. :0


----------



## Dirt422




----------



## Dirt422

IMG]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x170/jayraye5/PIC_0079.jpg[/IMG]



















IMG]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x170/jayraye5/PIC_0103.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 12:03 AM~12844232
> *It's all luv homie...
> 
> the Blonde is a hood car now, it's stay'n on the streets of L.A....some things have changed. I'll be surprised if I take her to a car show. No more building to trophy chase or compete. Just in this for the fun of Lowriding now so that means no road trips with the car.
> 
> Whenever you come out this way...get at me.
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT *****. FUCK A SHOW! I AINT TRYING TO IMPRESS NARE *****. IF I DO GO TO SHOW, IT'S JUST TO KICK IT AND POLLY. AND WHEN I HIT THE HOOD SHOWS, I'M PARKING MY SHIT ON THE SIDE LINE AND BE A SPECTATOR, JUST TO FUCK WIT 'EM. THEY AINT GETTIN ER DOLLA OUT MY BLACK ASS. THAT $20 DOLLAS THEY WANT FOR REGISTRATION IS GOING STRAIGHT TO A CASE OF BEER MY *****!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 29 2009, 02:03 AM~12845587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH DIRT!! THAT'S MY HOMEBOOOOOOYYYY!!!!

zZYtZxEa1G8&feature=related

AINT NUTHIN LIKE A COMPTON OR A LYNWOOD SOUND.. EEEEERRRRBB!!


----------



## 187PURE

AY DIRT, WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT FOOL CUICIDE? HE HAD A TITE ALBUM CALLED "WONDER WHY". HE NAMED HIS SELF CUICIDE CAUSE HE TRIED TO SMOKE HIS SELF BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 06:58 AM~12846550
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT *****.  FUCK A SHOW!  I AINT TRYING TO IMPRESS NARE *****.  IF I DO GO TO SHOW, IT'S JUST TO KICK IT AND POLLY.  AND WHEN I HIT THE HOOD SHOWS, I'M PARKING MY SHIT ON THE SIDE LINE AND BE A SPECTATOR, JUST TO FUCK WIT 'EM.  THEY AINT GETTIN ER DOLLA OUT MY BLACK ASS.  THAT $20 DOLLAS THEY WANT FOR REGISTRATION IS GOING STRAIGHT TO A CASE OF BEER MY *****!
> *


I like car shows and picnics, but it's getting to be alot of work at car shows, setting up and tearing down, and having to hide my beer!!!







I NEED A OR A SET OF HOOD HINGES FOR MY IMPALA!!! ANYONE GOT ANY LAYING AROUND?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 AM~12846677
> *I like car shows and picnics, but it's getting to be alot of work at car shows, setting up and tearing down, and having to hide my beer!!!
> I NEED A OR A SET OF HOOD HINGES FOR MY IMPALA!!! ANYONE GOT ANY LAYING AROUND?
> *


I AINT HIDING SHIT. ASK THEM FOOLZ HOW I WAS AT THE ENGLISHTOWN CAR SHOW. I HAD A GALLON OF GANGSTA GUMBO AND WAS ACTING A GOT DAMN FOOL! THE REST OF THEM FOOLZ WAS ALL ROPED UP IN THE DESIGNATED DRINKING AREA LOOKING LIKE BUSTERS. THEN THEY CHARGED THEM ****** FOOTBALL NUMBERS FOR THE BEER!


----------



## 187PURE

AY TRU, HERE'S A DETROIT CLASSIC FOR YA  

ttLWxhnFdAM&feature=related


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 06:58 AM~12846550
> *THAT $20 DOLLAS THEY WANT FOR REGISTRATION IS GOING STRAIGHT TO A CASE OF BEER MY *****!
> *


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2009, 04:29 PM~12820086
> *i remember watching kobe in high school at the STD  clinic
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2009, 12:51 PM~12829266
> *DOUBLE V, HOW'S THE PROGRESS COMING ON THE ACE HOMIE?
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 27 2009, 03:47 PM~12831101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my ***** Bookman had a dope ass perm back in the day. Relaxed.


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2009, 10:35 PM~12843808
> *Man, I just called you a bitch and all kinds of other shit and thats how you respond?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 10:09 AM~12846875
> *my ***** Bookman had a dope ass perm back in the day. Relaxed.
> *


I USED TO GO TO SCHOOL WITH ****** THAT LOOKED LIKE THAT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:06 AM~12846583
> *AY DIRT, WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THAT FOOL CUICIDE? HE HAD A TITE ALBUM CALLED "WONDER WHY".  HE NAMED HIS SELF CUICIDE CAUSE HE TRIED TO SMOKE HIS SELF BACK IN THE DAY
> *


 :0 damn I wonder where he found a zig zag large enough to roll himself up in :dunno:



















:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 10:20 AM~12846941
> *:0 damn I wonder where he found a zig zag large enough to roll himself up in :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


WOMP WOMP :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 06:58 AM~12846550
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT *****.  FUCK A SHOW!  I AINT TRYING TO IMPRESS NARE *****.  IF I DO GO TO SHOW, IT'S JUST TO KICK IT AND POLLY.  AND WHEN I HIT THE HOOD SHOWS, I'M PARKING MY SHIT ON THE SIDE LINE AND BE A SPECTATOR, JUST TO FUCK WIT 'EM.  THEY AINT GETTIN ER DOLLA OUT MY BLACK ASS.  THAT $20 DOLLAS THEY WANT FOR REGISTRATION IS GOING STRAIGHT TO A CASE OF BEER MY *****!
> *


i dont mind paying the 2o dollar if its going to a good cause but theres shows out there where the money is going right in there pockets and if you think about it we are the show


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:30 AM~12847009
> *WOMP WOMP :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 29 2009, 10:43 AM~12847112
> *i dont mind paying the 2o dollar if its going to a good cause but theres shows out there where the money is going right in there pockets and if you think about it we are the show
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=456025&st=60


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2009, 10:05 AM~12847995
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=456025&st=60
> *


 :0


----------



## Dirt422

YEAH DIRT!! THAT'S MY HOMEBOOOOOOYYYY!!!!

Mann I been know homeboy since way back….He used to make "Hood" tapes for us waaay back…
I still got one he made for us back in '92!! :biggrin: 

Back then every nayborhood had a tape made by him, U roll around Compton and everyone bumpin they customized tapes…LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:17 AM~12846919
> *I USED TO GO TO SCHOOL WITH ****** THAT LOOKED LIKE THAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Wassup Everybody!!!!! :wave: 
Im a lil behind gotta catch up, been on page 801 lookin at the naked asses! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

RIZNOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

What it do Big V!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 29 2009, 01:29 PM~12848885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH DIRT!!  THAT'S MY HOMEBOOOOOOYYYY!!!!
> 
> Mann I been know homeboy since way back….He used to make "Hood" tapes for us waaay back…
> I still got one he made for us back in '92!! :biggrin:
> 
> Back then every nayborhood had a tape made by him, U roll around Compton and everyone bumpin they customized tapes…LOL
> *


I REMEMBER. TODDY TEE AND DJ QUIK HAD SOME SHIT TOO, FLOATIN THROUGH LYNWOOD. 'MEMBER J-RIDE FROM COMPTON? I THINK HE'S FROM LANTANA IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN. HE HAD A TITE ALBUM CALLED "DA LONG AWAITED". YEAH, I SPOKE TOO DADDY V A WHILE BkAKC ON THE HORN. THE ***** STARTED CROONIN TRAKCS TO ME  YEAH 'V' ALWAYZ BEEN SOLID  IS HE STILL IN GARDENA OR DID HE MOVE BkAKC TO COMPTON?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 29 2009, 02:00 PM~12849182
> *Wassup Everybody!!!!!  :wave:
> Im a lil behind gotta catch up, been on page 801 lookin at the naked asses!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG

sup 187, what we drinking on this weekend?




man you ever had San Grea (sp?), it's like a chilled merlot mix. I was sipping on that shit at dinner party the other night and was FADED lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 29 2009, 03:14 PM~12849739
> *sup 187, what we drinking on this weekend?
> man you ever had San Grea (sp?), it's like a chilled merlot mix. I was sipping on that shit at dinner party the other night and was FADED lol
> *


HMM LET'S SEE.. DECISIONS-DECISIONS.. I'MA START OFF WITH SOMETHING LIGHT LIKE A 5TH OF REUNITE SOON AS I GET OFF FROM WORK. THEN I'MA STOP AT THE BkAR BkY THE TRAIN TRACCS AND GET ME 2 SHOTS OF JOHNNY WALKER BkLACC CEFORE I GO IN THE HOUSE. I'MA LIFT THE STEEL FOR ABkOUT A 1/2 TO KEEP THE BkODY TITE YOU KNOW. THEN I'MA GO FETCH ME A BkOTTLE OF MAD DAWG JUBELEE AND MIX IT WITH SOUR. I'M KICC CAKC AND MARINATE SOME MO'. I'MA GET ME A SIX PACC OF CORONAS AND CHILL SOME MO'. THEN AT THE TAIL END OF THE NITE, I'MA GO BkACC TO THE BkAR AND SEE IF ANY HOODRATS UP IN THERE. I'LL CE NICE AND FADED BkY THEN, AND WILL ONLY NEED 1 DRANK. I'MA FUCC WITH THE BkAR MAID, YOU KNOW, GET MY CHARM ON. SHE ON THE CHUNKY SIDE BkUT SHE GOT SOME BkIG ASS TITTIES :biggrin: 

TOO TOP OFF THE NITE, I'MA GO HOME AND LAY IN SOME PUSSY. I KNOW I STILL GOT THE RESTRAINING ORDER ON ME TIL THE 17TH OF MARCH, BkUT FUCC IT! THIS IS RETROACTIVE PUSSY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 29 2009, 12:14 PM~12849739
> *sup 187, what we drinking on this weekend?
> man you ever had San Grea (sp?), it's like a chilled merlot mix. I was sipping on that shit at dinner party the other night and was FADED lol
> *


so........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 29 2009, 03:14 PM~12849739
> *sup 187, what we drinking on this weekend?
> man you ever had San Grea (sp?), it's like a chilled merlot mix. I was sipping on that shit at dinner party the other night and was FADED lol
> *


..AND OH YEAH, I'MA TRY THAT


----------



## 187PURE

_*FUCKIN WIT DAAAANK- FUCKIN WIT DAAAANK- FUCKIN WIT DANK!

SHABA-DO-DAAAA- SHABA-DO-DAAAA-SHABA-DO-DA!*_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 01:53 PM~12850173
> *FUCKIN WIT DAAAANK- FUCKIN WIT DAAAANK- FUCKIN WIT DANK!
> 
> SHABA-DO-DAAAA- SHABA-DO-DAAAA-SHABA-DO-DA!
> *


Why don't you work on your ride instead of sipping the devils fire water and laying up in some chic you got issues with!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 04:01 PM~12850269
> *Why don't you work on your ride instead of sipping the devils fire water and laying up in some chic you got issues with!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


no


----------



## 187PURE

BUT I GO OUT AND GET A NEW GAT-NEW GAT AND LET 'EM HAVE IT :cheesy:  
PuEMSvhcGwA&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 01:05 PM~12850312
> *BUT I GO OUT AND GET A NEW GAT-NEW GAT AND LET 'EM HAVE IT :cheesy:
> PuEMSvhcGwA&feature=related
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2009, 04:09 PM~12850365
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

I DEDICATE THIS SONG TO FUNDI's BITCH ASS

LcgvAS-JaqY&feature=related


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 02:01 PM~12850269
> *Why don't you work on your ride instead of sipping the devils fire water and laying up in some chic you got issues with!!!!!!!  :cheesy:*


*JUDGE YE NOT.......... *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC1oW1MNgcA&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 29 2009, 02:19 PM~12850473
> *JUDGE YE NOT..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't drink.... I work every weekend on rides or shows... And my woman ain't kicked me out the house for a fight.. so your point.... That shit is poision for the body and mind. kick rocks!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2009, 04:19 PM~12850476
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC1oW1MNgcA&feature=related
> *


MAN T USED TO ALWAYS ANNOY ME. THAT'S JUST LIKE BACC IN '92 AT THE WESTIN HOTEL WHEN THE TRUCE WAS GOING ON. HE UP AT THE PANEL WITH THE REST OF THE O/Gs LIKE HE PUT IN WORK :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jan 29 2009, 02:09 PM~12850365-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 02:16 PM~12850452
> *I DEDICATE THIS SONG TO FUNDI's BITCH ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


----------



## 187PURE

ANYWAY, I'M WAITING ON INCOME TAX AND I'MA APPLY IT TO THE REST OF MY CHIPS AND "GET IT CRACKIN" (LIKE O/G CELL-E-CELL)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 02:45 PM~12850075
> *HMM LET'S SEE..  DECISIONS-DECISIONS..  I'MA START OFF WITH SOMETHING LIGHT LIKE A 5TH OF REUNITE SOON AS I GET OFF FROM WORK.  THEN I'MA STOP AT THE BkAR BkY THE TRAIN TRACCS AND GET ME 2 SHOTS OF JOHNNY WALKER BkLACC CEFORE I GO IN THE HOUSE.  I'MA LIFT THE STEEL FOR ABkOUT A 1/2 TO KEEP THE BkODY TITE YOU KNOW.  THEN I'MA GO FETCH ME A BkOTTLE OF MAD DAWG JUBELEE AND MIX IT WITH SOUR.  I'M KICC CAKC AND MARINATE SOME MO'.  I'MA GET ME A SIX PACC OF CORONAS AND CHILL SOME MO'.  THEN AT THE TAIL END OF THE NITE, I'MA GO BkACC TO THE BkAR AND SEE IF ANY HOODRATS UP IN THERE.  I'LL CE NICE AND FADED BkY THEN, AND WILL ONLY NEED 1 DRANK.  I'MA FUCC WITH THE BkAR MAID, YOU KNOW, GET MY CHARM ON.  SHE ON THE CHUNKY SIDE BkUT SHE GOT SOME BkIG ASS TITTIES :biggrin:
> 
> TOO TOP OFF THE NITE, I'MA GO HOME AND LAY IN SOME PUSSY.  I KNOW I STILL GOT THE RESTRAINING ORDER ON ME TIL THE 17TH OF MARCH, BkUT FUCC IT!  THIS IS RETROACTIVE PUSSY
> *


U feelin a little Crippish today


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 04:32 PM~12850610
> *U feelin a little Crippish today
> *


HA HA SOME'MM LIKE THAT


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 02:22 PM~12850509
> *I don't drink.... I work every weekend on rides or shows... And my woman ain't kicked me out the house for a fight.. so your point.... That shit is poision for the body and mind. kick rocks!!!!
> *



*LIES *****!!. I WILL NOT FEEL SORRY FOR YOU WHEN YOU GET STOMPED ON THIS SUMMER BY A FEW *****'S!!! YOU TALK A LOAD OF SHIT FOR A *****, NOT TO MENTION YOU LIE LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER!!! DON'T TRIP BITCH, YOU WILL GET WHAT'S COMING TO YOU. HAVE A GOOD DAY BIG LEVA!!! * :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

YO I'M OUT. I'LL GET ON YALL ****** MANANA


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Jan 28 2009, 10:56 PM~12844999-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if we was in the county.....someone would have to roll they shiznitt up and get on...  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to go to isolation...away from general poplution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 06:58 AM~12846550
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT *****.  FUCK A SHOW!  I AINT TRYING TO IMPRESS NARE *****.  IF I DO GO TO SHOW, IT'S JUST TO KICK IT AND POLLY.  AND WHEN I HIT THE HOOD SHOWS, I'M PARKING MY SHIT ON THE SIDE LINE AND BE A SPECTATOR, JUST TO FUCK WIT 'EM.  THEY AINT GETTIN ER DOLLA OUT MY BLACK ASS.  THAT $20 DOLLAS THEY WANT FOR REGISTRATION IS GOING STRAIGHT TO A CASE OF BEER MY *****!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt bet try'n to impress either with that thing you got!!!!!!! naw, I'm J/K homie but on tha real, some shows is cool, especially if the homies and some females is ther. But me, I'm rollin' in at noon and dip'n out by 3pm that the tric on how to not get tired!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Jan 29 2009, 07:31 AM~12846677
> *I like car shows and picnics, but it's getting to be alot of work at car shows, setting up and tearing down, and having to hide my beer!!!
> I NEED A OR A SET OF HOOD HINGES FOR MY IMPALA!!! ANYONE GOT ANY LAYING AROUND?
> *


u aint never lied, that shit is like a job. I remember at Bird's SD show waitin in line in 90 degree weather in the raffle 64 for 4 hours..fuck that. 

I got them hinges for you, 120 a set + shipping.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 01:45 PM~12850075
> *HMM LET'S SEE..  DECISIONS-DECISIONS..  I'MA START OFF WITH SOMETHING LIGHT LIKE A 5TH OF REUNITE SOON AS I GET OFF FROM WORK.  THEN I'MA STOP AT THE BkAR BkY THE TRAIN TRACCS AND GET ME 2 SHOTS OF JOHNNY WALKER BkLACC CEFORE I GO IN THE HOUSE.  I'MA LIFT THE STEEL FOR ABkOUT A 1/2 TO KEEP THE BkODY TITE YOU KNOW.  THEN I'MA GO FETCH ME A BkOTTLE OF MAD DAWG JUBELEE AND MIX IT WITH SOUR.  I'M KICC CAKC AND MARINATE SOME MO'.  I'MA GET ME A SIX PACC OF CORONAS AND CHILL SOME MO'.  THEN AT THE TAIL END OF THE NITE, I'MA GO BkACC TO THE BkAR AND SEE IF ANY HOODRATS UP IN THERE.  I'LL CE NICE AND FADED BkY THEN, AND WILL ONLY NEED 1 DRANK.  I'MA FUCC WITH THE BkAR MAID, YOU KNOW, GET MY CHARM ON.  SHE ON THE CHUNKY SIDE BkUT SHE GOT SOME BkIG ASS TITTIES :biggrin:
> 
> TOO TOP OFF THE NITE, I'MA GO HOME AND LAY IN SOME PUSSY.  I KNOW I STILL GOT THE RESTRAINING ORDER ON ME TIL THE 17TH OF MARCH, BkUT FUCC IT!  THIS IS RETROACTIVE PUSSY
> *



Damn you's a soulja!!! or either a straight alkeee :biggrin: I like to stick to one type of drank the whole night.....

Just dont do a Snow and get too faded and stuck @ a gas station on Imperial/Vermont!!
LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 02:22 PM~12850509
> *I don't drink.... I work every weekend on rides or shows... And my woman ain't kicked me out the house for a fight.. so your point.... That shit is poision for the body and mind. kick rocks!!!!
> *


*Didn't say if you drank or what your woman do to you or whatever the fuck you do did I? I said don't judge the next man... (judge ye not) *

*And I'll be kickin rocks alright...*
:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 29 2009, 04:37 PM~12851766
> *Didn't say if you drank or what your woman do to you or whatever the fuck you do did I? I said don't judge the next man... (judge ye not)
> 
> And I'll be kickin rocks alright...
> :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


his woman is the buluga whale at sea world


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2009, 03:05 PM~12850312
> *BUT I GO OUT AND GET A NEW GAT-NEW GAT AND LET 'EM HAVE IT :cheesy:
> PuEMSvhcGwA&feature=related
> *


Aw shit!!!!!!! Spice was my *****! RIP!!!!!!! I felt like he was talking bout MY life 
"When I was young I had the lust to pull the trigga, .........too young to get my ass in but I didnt trip, cause if I didnt get in they knew I start shit. So I was treated like the MUTHAFUCKIN POPE, security see me so they scope, and follow me around like a flock a hoes......" These young cats aint got NO GOOD MUSIC! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

spice 1 aint dead


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 29 2009, 04:32 PM~12851705
> *Damn you's a soulja!!! or either a straight alkeee :biggrin: I like to stick to one type of drank the whole night.....
> 
> Just dont do a Snow and get too faded and stuck @ a gas station on Imperial/Vermont!!
> LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that night was wild...that fool threw up on my shoes and i was fighting with him and your ass took forever to get there and help me! :angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 06:09 PM~12852046
> *spice 1 aint dead
> *


Thought that ***** got murked when they lit him up in his driveway :dunno: 
"Now we audi 5000 G, the glasspacks on the 65 got noisy" :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 29 2009, 05:12 PM~12852078
> *Thought that ***** got murked when they lit him up in his driveway  :dunno:
> "Now we audi 5000 G, the glasspacks on the 65 got noisy"  :biggrin:
> *


he got dumped on but he survived.


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I see the mexican is in here trying to fit in!!! CF go to the Imperials topic stay amongst your raza!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2009, 05:45 PM~12852423
> *I see the mexican is in here trying to fit in!!!  CF go to the Imperials topic stay amongst your raza!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!
> *


I still see a bitchass phony, racist wannabe Lowrider Crip is in here acting like a pussy again. 

I hope the mexican Super Natural homies whip ur ass for them racist comments. You think it's funny but it's not.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You guys like these cog belt set-ups??? for small blocks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 29 2009, 05:59 PM~12852574-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still see a bitchass phony, racist wannabe Lowrider Crip is in here acting like a pussy again.
> 
> I hope the mexican Super Natural homies whip ur ass for them racist comments. You think it's funny but it's not.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 06:04 PM~12852617
> *You guys like these cog belt set-ups??? for small blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tax money treat........ :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 06:04 PM~12852617
> *You guys like these cog belt set-ups??? for small blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you puttin' that in the blonde? :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Sup Rod!...not sure yet. 

The issue with those cog belts kits is that you HAVE TO run elec fans.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 29 2009, 05:09 PM~12852051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mr Rogers aint got sh*t on my nayborhood!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 29 2009, 03:45 PM~12850075-->
> 
> 
> 
> HMM LET'S SEE..  DECISIONS-DECISIONS..  I'MA START OFF WITH SOMETHING LIGHT LIKE A 5TH OF REUNITE SOON AS I GET OFF FROM WORK.  THEN I'MA STOP AT THE BkAR BkY THE TRAIN TRACCS AND GET ME 2 SHOTS OF JOHNNY WALKER BkLACC CEFORE I GO IN THE HOUSE.  I'MA LIFT THE STEEL FOR ABkOUT A 1/2 TO KEEP THE BkODY TITE YOU KNOW.  THEN I'MA GO FETCH ME A BkOTTLE OF MAD DAWG JUBELEE AND MIX IT WITH SOUR.  I'M KICC CAKC AND MARINATE SOME MO'.  I'MA GET ME A SIX PACC OF CORONAS AND CHILL SOME MO'.  THEN AT THE TAIL END OF THE NITE, I'MA GO BkACC TO THE BkAR AND SEE IF ANY HOODRATS UP IN THERE.  I'LL CE NICE AND FADED BkY THEN, AND WILL ONLY NEED 1 DRANK.  I'MA FUCC WITH THE BkAR MAID, YOU KNOW, GET MY CHARM ON.  SHE ON THE CHUNKY SIDE BkUT SHE GOT SOME BkIG ASS TITTIES :biggrin:
> 
> TOO TOP OFF THE NITE, I'MA GO HOME AND LAY IN SOME PUSSY.  I KNOW I STILL GOT THE RESTRAINING ORDER ON ME TIL THE 17TH OF MARCH, BkUT FUCC IT!  THIS IS RETROACTIVE PUSSY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so now you are e-crippin... :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 04:23 PM~12850515
> *MAN T USED TO ALWAYS ANNOY ME.  THAT'S JUST LIKE BACC IN '92 AT THE WESTIN HOTEL WHEN THE TRUCE WAS GOING ON.  HE UP AT THE PANEL WITH THE REST OF THE O/Gs LIKE HE PUT IN WORK :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you know what he did and didnt do?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 04:32 PM~12850610
> *U feelin a little Crippish today
> *


:ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 08:06 PM~12853729
> *Sup Rod!...not sure yet.
> 
> The issue with those cog belts kits is that you HAVE TO run elec fans.
> *


 :uh: 

That's easy and under $200. you can run a switch or a therm switch. very easy to do... All my rides I turned over to E-vans. frees up the engine bay and some HP..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 29 2009, 08:49 PM~12854218
> *ok so now you are e-crippin... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> how do you know what he did and didnt do?
> :ugh:
> *


187...

I just noticed what Pit quoted and read it. You need to check yourself. 

Now we homies and chop it up, so take this with respect . Thats why i'm even taking the time...cuz we cool.

Now you just done saw what happined to scotty for being fake. Whats with you and all this crip talk? Your in your 40's too and aint lived in L.A. for over 25 fucking years. Look homie, stop all that crip shit and just Lowride. Theres real crips in here with resumes to boot and they dont even act like that. All that cuzz this, BK that stuff is for foo's that are active in that Lifestyle. We're Lowriders here. If you were in the passenger dip'n through the hood with me, I'd throw your ass out the car for perpatratin'. You'd get a Ni*%# caught up with that shit. And if your playin'....don't play like that. 

If you gangbangin' get active and live up to it, if your a Lowrider, enjoy your car, get your dip on and leave the hood shit in the hood. We got families and jobs and shit.....we dont wanna hear and be around all that shit...especially from a 40 something outta towner! it only takes a few mistakes to be on scotty status!!!


----------



## keep it real

what is this topic about is it about black cars???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 29 2009, 09:04 PM~12854422
> *:uh:
> 
> That's easy and under $200. you can run a switch or a therm switch. very easy to do... All my rides I turned over to E-vans. frees up the engine bay and some HP..
> *


shut your hogg head cheese ass up Buford :uh: ol' country fool...$200.00 this aint ******* 4x4ing! I'm trying to show off my engine and make it look decent when I pop the hood. The damn relay and temp sensors cost near $60.00 dollars. And it looks stupid to run elec fans on a stock radiator. If i was to use them, I'd have to have an aluminum radiator.


----------



## keep it real

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 09:22 PM~12854665
> *shut your hogg head cheese ass up Buford :uh: ol' country fool...$200.00 this aint ******* 4x4ing! I'm trying to show off my engine and make it look decent when I pop the hood. The damn relay and temp sensors cost near $60.00 dollars. And it looks stupid to run elec fans on a stock radiator. If i was to use them, I'd have to have an aluminum radiator.
> *


you black people are racist im white and what!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

to you newcomers CF is a messican but he wants to be Black!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2009, 11:45 PM~12854973
> *to you newcomers CF is a messican but he wants to be Black!!!!!!
> *


and Scotty is a shit talker without a lowrider... just bullshit wishes and dreams


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## screwed up loco

oye! this topic blowin up like my toilet after eatin some taco bell!!!


----------



## keep it real

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 29 2009, 09:53 PM~12855066
> *and Scotty is a shit talker without a lowrider... just bullshit wishes and dreams
> *


what you say to me son i use to hang out with the mexican lowriders back in early 60's i like them and i would like to have one so shut up buddy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 29 2009, 08:53 PM~12855066
> *and Scotty is a shit talker without a lowrider... just bullshit wishes and dreams
> *


and you wish you could sing in Sha-na-Na like your daddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 09:22 PM~12854665
> *shut your hogg head cheese ass up Buford :uh: ol' country fool...$200.00 this aint ******* 4x4ing! I'm trying to show off my engine and make it look decent when I pop the hood. The damn relay and temp sensors cost near $60.00 dollars. And it looks stupid to run elec fans on a stock radiator. If i was to use them, I'd have to have an aluminum radiator.
> *


You stupid shit!!!!!!!!!! you are a check writer so I would fig you don't know shit!!!! 
1. you can build your own kit..
2. since you don't know you can order a full kit of Jegs from a dragster or go to Pep boys they come with sensors.
3. hot rodders do it all the time with low thermostats ....
4. E fan would look stupid under the hood!!!! Black stock you could even pin stripe it dump ass.. 
5. Reverse flow fans can be hidden behind the grill!!!!! 

I can build a motor!!!! Like I said I built all mine my self!!!!!! E fans and all. FYI A Older Honda E fan will work too!!!!! $45 from your local import hot rodder stupid. They take them off to put intercoolers on and reverse flow E fans on. so stop check writing get off your ass and look around.. :uh: 

I need some 520 14z!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 30 2009, 01:16 AM~12856075
> *and you wish you could sing in Sha-na-Na like your daddy!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch miss me with that shit..... you are nothing but a fakeass wannabe bitch *****..... if you really were from the set that you are flipfloppin and claimin now you would know exactly who my family is since they was smashing on six owes since the early 70s....noone from any hood in that area has even seen you let alone know you.... 

FUCK YOU FRAUD ASS *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 29 2009, 10:49 PM~12854218
> *how do you know what he did and didnt do?
> *


AINT GON' GET INTO THAT YOUNGIN.. THAT WAS 17 YEARS AGO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 11:17 PM~12854599
> *187...
> 
> I just noticed what Pit quoted and read it. You need to check yourself.
> 
> Now we homies and chop it up, so take this with respect . Thats why i'm even taking the time...cuz we cool.
> 
> Now you just done saw what happined to scotty for being fake. Whats with you and all this crip talk? Your in your 40's too and aint lived in L.A. for over 25 fucking years. Look homie, stop all that crip shit and just Lowride. Theres real crips in here with resumes to boot and they dont even act like that. All that cuzz this, BK that stuff is for foo's that are active in that Lifestyle. We're Lowriders here. If you were in the passenger dip'n through the hood with me, I'd throw your ass out the car for perpatratin'. You'd get a Ni*%# caught up with that shit.  And if your playin'....don't play like that.
> 
> If you gangbangin' get active and live up to it, if your a Lowrider, enjoy your car, get your dip on and leave the hood shit in the hood. We got families and jobs and shit.....we dont wanna hear and be around all that shit...especially from a 40 something outta towner! it only takes a few mistakes to be on scotty status!!!
> *


OH.. MY BAD SUPER CRIPN :0 DID I FOG UP YOUR LOCS?? DID I UNCREASE YOUR KHAKIS?? MY APOLOGIES TRIPLE B/G.. BY THE WAY, I'M ANYBODY KILLA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 29 2009, 11:53 PM~12855066
> *and Scotty is a shit talker without a lowrider... just bullshit wishes and dreams
> *


THAT MAN JUST MIGHT PROVE YALL WRONG..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 07:29 AM~12857195
> *OH.. MY BAD SUPER CRIPN :0  DID I FOG UP YOUR LOCS?? DID I UNCREASE YOUR KHAKIS??  MY APOLOGIES TRIPLE B/G..  BY THE WAY, I'M ANYBODY KILLA
> *


 :roflmao: that niggguh said tripple BG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 10:31 AM~12857474
> *:roflmao: that niggguh said tripple BG
> *


THE ***** WAS PUTTIN IN WORK WITH TOOKIE :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP DIRT DIZZLE!! COUNT DOWN TO GETTIN FUCCED UP :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 09:10 AM~12857702
> *WHAT UP DIRT DIZZLE!!  COUNT DOWN TO GETTIN FUCCED UP :0
> *



Yay-Yay!!.......Just dont catch no case my nigg..... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 30 2009, 11:39 AM~12857868
> *Yay-Yay!!.......Just dont catch no case my nigg..... :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT-RIGHT


----------



## TRUDAWG

Been another long week for me. Time for a little courvoisier after I get off work!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 07:04 PM~12852617
> *You guys like these cog belt set-ups??? for small blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 12:28 PM~12858185
> *Been another long week for me. Time for a little courvoisier after I get off work!!
> *


DAMN, THAT DO SOUND GOOD. IT'S A LOT SMOOTHER THAN HENNY. ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY, I PREFER REMY.. THAT VSOP JACK! FINE CHAMPANE COGNAC, YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 29 2009, 07:09 PM~12852051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH.. I USED TO BANG THAT TRACC ALL THE TIME. I TOOK A CHICK OUT ON A DATE AND WAS BANGIN THAT SHIT. SHE KEPT LOOKIN AT ME OUT THE CORNER OF HER EYE (AS IF TO SAY "WHAT THE FUCK")


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 10:22 PM~12854665
> *shut your hogg head cheese ass up Buford :uh: ol' country fool...$200.00 this aint ******* 4x4ing! I'm trying to show off my engine and make it look decent when I pop the hood. The damn relay and temp sensors cost near $60.00 dollars. And it looks stupid to run elec fans on a stock radiator. If i was to use them, I'd have to have an aluminum radiator.
> *


That would be a must!  I'm running 2 electric fans too


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 05:04 PM~12852617
> *You guys like these cog belt set-ups??? for small blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 11:34 AM~12858228
> *YEAH.. I USED TO BANG THAT TRACC ALL THE TIME.  I TOOK A CHICK OUT ON A DATE AND WAS BANGIN THAT SHIT.  SHE KEPT LOOKIN AT ME OUT THE CORNER OF HER EYE (AS IF TO SAY "WHAT THE FUCK")
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2009, 11:22 PM~12854665
> *shut your hogg head cheese ass up Buford :uh: ol' country fool...$200.00 this aint ******* 4x4ing! I'm trying to show off my engine and make it look decent when I pop the hood. The damn relay and temp sensors cost near $60.00 dollars. And it looks stupid to run elec fans on a stock radiator. If i was to use them, I'd have to have an aluminum radiator.
> *


WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME ON HIS ASS EXPLAINING?? :uh: AND IT AINT GOT NUTHIN TO DO WITH HIME BEING FROM THE COUNTRY. HE'S A STRAIGHT BUSTER.. THEM TYPE OF GUYS CAN'T COMPREHEND REAL ***** SHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 30 2009, 05:26 AM~12857001
> *bitch miss me with that shit..... you are nothing but a fakeass wannabe bitch *****..... if you really were from the set that you are flipfloppin and claimin now you would know exactly who my family is since they was smashing on six owes since the early 70s....noone from any hood in that area  has even seen you let alone know you....
> 
> FUCK YOU FRAUD ASS *****
> *


never said I knew your folks!!!! fake ass tae-bo ho *****!!!!!!!!!! go suck on Billy Blanks dick some more bitch!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Roy? you ready for the season!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 30 2009, 12:50 PM~12858335
> *never said I knew your folks!!!!  fake ass tae-bo ho *****!!!!!!!!!!  go suck on Billy Blanks dick some more bitch!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 10:31 AM~12858209
> *DAMN, THAT DO SOUND GOOD.  IT'S A LOT SMOOTHER THAN HENNY.  ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY, I PREFER REMY.. THAT VSOP JACK!  FINE CHAMPANE COGNAC, YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN
> *


Dont' even try it, ****** you know you drink Champale!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

damn


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 30 2009, 11:51 AM~12858343
> *waddup Roy?  you ready for the season!!!!!!!!
> *


4sho! Dang the homie Tru bought out the "Champale"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I aint seen that shit since since I was 10 asking the OGs to gimmie a swig :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 01:00 PM~12858405
> *Dont' even try it, ****** you know you drink Champale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN.. AND IT SEEM LIKE THE CHEAPER THE DRANK, THE LOWER THE QUALITY OF MODELS THEY HAVE. YALL EVER SEEN THEM BITCHES THAT ADVERTISE 7TH HEAVEN? THEM SOME UGLY ASS BROADS.. I'D STILL FUCK 'EM THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

I AINT GON' HOLD YALL THOUGH, PINK CHAMPELLE WAS MY SHOT


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 01:09 PM~12858983
> *I AINT GON' HOLD YALL THOUGH, PINK CHAMPELLE WAS MY SHOT
> *


You thought them hoes was fine too back in the day


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 30 2009, 02:23 PM~12859090
> *You thought them hoes was fine too back in the day
> *


***** I HAD THE POSTER HUNG UP IN MY ROOM!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 09:28 AM~12858185
> *Been another long week for me. Time for a little courvoisier after I get off work!!
> *


*PASS IT.............* :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 11:08 AM~12858971
> *DAMN.. AND IT SEEM LIKE THE CHEAPER THE DRANK, THE LOWER THE QUALITY OF MODELS THEY HAVE.  YALL EVER SEEN THEM BITCHES THAT ADVERTISE 7TH HEAVEN?  THEM SOME UGLY ASS BROADS..  I'D STILL FUCK 'EM THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 30 2009, 10:51 AM~12858841
> *4sho! Dang the homie Tru bought out the "Champale"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I aint seen that shit since since I was 10 asking the OGs to gimmie a swig  :biggrin:
> *


GO RAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Jan 30 2009, 05:55 AM~12856925-->
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid shit!!!!!!!!!! you are a check writer so I would fig you don't know shit!!!!
> 1. you can build your own kit..
> 2. since you don't know you can order a full kit of Jegs from a dragster or go to Pep boys they come with sensors.
> 3. hot rodders do it all the time with low thermostats ....
> 4. E fan would look stupid under the hood!!!! Black stock you could even pin stripe it dump ass..
> 5. Reverse flow fans can be hidden behind the grill!!!!!
> 
> I can build a motor!!!! Like I said I built all mine my self!!!!!! E fans and all. FYI A Older Honda E fan will work too!!!!! $45 from your  local import hot rodder stupid. They take them off to put intercoolers on and reverse flow E fans on. so stop check writing get off your ass and look around.. :uh:
> 
> I need some 520 14z!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I aint putt'n no pep boyz shit on my car! why does your titties bounce of your chest like a ping pong paddle? the only idea you gave me would be reverse fans. but that would still look kinda stupid...we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 07:29 AM~12857195
> *OH.. MY BAD SUPER CRIPN :0  DID I FOG UP YOUR LOCS?? DID I UNCREASE YOUR KHAKIS??  MY APOLOGIES TRIPLE B/G..  BY THE WAY, I'M ANYBODY KILLA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tha BG is feeling merciful today.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 10:45 AM~12858310
> *WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME ON HIS ASS EXPLAINING?? :uh: AND IT AINT GOT NUTHIN TO DO WITH HIME BEING FROM THE COUNTRY.  HE'S A STRAIGHT BUSTER..  THEM TYPE OF GUYS CAN'T COMPREHEND REAL ***** SHIT
> *


his 7 acres and mule ass had a few points.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi, put me an aluminum/e fan package together using jegs, ebay or summitracing.com...keep it under $400.00 total. serious.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 30 2009, 05:00 PM~12860682
> *Fundi, put me an aluminum/e fan package together using jegs, ebay or summitracing.com...keep it under $400.00 total. serious.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 30 2009, 04:02 PM~12860699
> *:roflmao:
> *


well, he proclaims to be a guru...i wanna see how decent he can do this. I cant find anything nice for under $700.00


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 30 2009, 12:50 PM~12858335
> *never said I knew your folks!!!!  fake ass tae-bo ho *****!!!!!!!!!!  go suck on Billy Blanks dick some more bitch!!!!!!!
> *


but your bitchass claims to be a six owe..... my aunt is married to a OG from there and my pops and uncles are OG's from ETGC so if your fakeass was any kind of rider they would know who the fuck you are.... all you are is a trustfund wannabe e-crip, Dont get back to talkin shit now, you didnt have a fucking thing to say when you knew I was back in LA so miss me with that shit....go pick up your mop and make up more bullshit.... pussy ass *****


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## little chris

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 30 2009, 05:14 PM~12861202
> *but your bitchass claims to be a six owe..... my aunt is married to a OG from there and my pops and uncles are OG's from ETGC so if your fakeass was any kind of rider they would know who the fuck you are.... all you are is a trustfund wannabe e-crip, Dont get back to talkin shit now, you didnt have a fucking thing to say when you knew I was back in LA so miss me with that shit....go pick up your mop and make up more bullshit.... pussy ass *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fake ass


----------



## screwed up loco

whoever decides to write a book about all the drama on layitlow, is gonna be a very rich man :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 30 2009, 04:14 PM~12861202
> *but your bitchass claims to be a six owe..... my aunt is married to a OG from there and my pops and uncles are OG's from ETGC so if your fakeass was any kind of rider they would know who the fuck you are.... all you are is a trustfund wannabe e-crip, Dont get back to talkin shit now, you didnt have a fucking thing to say when you knew I was back in LA so miss me with that shit....go pick up your mop and make up more bullshit.... pussy ass *****
> *


 :0 
chuuch


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

1964 Impala Commercial :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Pep boys only sales name brand shit!!!! Same shit at eagle , jegs , high ass summit with out shipping fool.. You can even order online stuff, Just got to know where to look. 

You can get a push fan all day cheap..And easy hide it up front.. simple install.. now the radiator you just going to have to suck it up and get what ever your budget allows.. 

Always could get a import fan and modify it to work. The basic e-fan kit is only held on the shroud with very very fine bolts or zip ties.. Most German cars and some high dollar Jap cars have pushers.. EBay find under 200... Inter cooler ( upgrade)on those cars are a hot item so those guys have them sitting around all day. and they make single and dual models.. All you need is a single unless you running AC... and get a $10 (160 or 180 depend on fuel ratio) thermostat , and can get a switch to splice into( temp) $30 or so.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 30 2009, 09:27 PM~12863480
> *Pep boys only sales name brand shit!!!! Same shit at eagle , jegs , high ass summit with out shipping fool.. You can even order online stuff, Just got to know where to look.
> 
> You can get a push fan all day cheap..And easy hide it up front.. simple install.. now the radiator you just going to have to suck it up and get what ever your budget allows..
> 
> Always could get a import fan and modify it to work. The basic e-fan kit is only held on the shroud with very very fine bolts or zip ties.. Most German cars and some high dollar Jap cars have pushers.. EBay find under 200... Inter cooler ( upgrade)on those cars are a hot item so those guys have them sitting around all day. and they make single and dual models.. All you need is a single unless you running AC... and get a $10 (160 or 180 depend on fuel ratio) thermostat , and can get a switch to splice into( temp) $30 or so.
> *


I'll do some more research. And I asked you to put something together.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fuck CF!!!!!!! my lawn didn't mowed this week!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I give dumb white folks more respect than you fools in here!!!!! talk about slave mentalities!!! you weak ass ****** lettin' a Black cholo run you all and got you believing stupid shit that ain't true!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 30 2009, 10:29 PM~12864044
> *I give dumb white folks more respect than you fools in here!!!!!  talk about slave mentalities!!!  you weak ass ****** lettin' a Black cholo run you all and got you believing stupid shit that ain't true!!!!!
> *


GTFO this thread you fake ass square. You aint got *NO* respect left anyway. 

You've been insulted, clowned, defamated, spit on, pee'd on, shited on, diissed on and crossed out everyday for the last two weeks bitch..old ozzie davis lookin' muthafuccer. 

This "black cholo" is building a fucking car with pics and aint scared to be seen and kick it. What about you?


----------



## FiveNine619

black cholo..
thats funny
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 30 2009, 08:31 AM~12857204
> *THAT MAN JUST MIGHT PROVE YALL WRONG..
> *


well last saturday was the deadline then he got an extension so now its saturday again. wheres the pics *****


----------



## God's Son2

WHATS UP BLACK LOW-RIDERS? BLACK PRIDE UP IN THIS PIECE YA DIG?


----------



## TONE LOCO

:0 wheres everyone at today


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 31 2009, 06:42 PM~12869604
> *:0 wheres everyone at today
> *


scotty is busy thinkin up another imaginary project.

everybody else? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 31 2009, 06:08 PM~12869761
> *scotty is busy thinkin up another imaginary project.
> 
> everybody else? :dunno:
> *


no I'm thinking about when Goldi comes to town!!!!!!! post your solara!!! you never had a rider in your life


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 31 2009, 06:38 PM~12869947
> *no I'm thinking about when Goldi comes to town!!!!!!!  post your solara!!!  you never had a rider in your life
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF when "G" gets out are you clam that you and O.J. are good friends? we know you're a jailbird jocker!!!!!!! your like those bitches who want to marry fools on death row and shit!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Tru!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 31 2009, 07:38 PM~12869947
> *no I'm thinking about when Goldi comes to town!!!!!!!  post your solara!!!  you never had a rider in your life
> *


:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 31 2009, 07:08 PM~12869761
> *scotty is busy thinkin up another imaginary project.
> 
> everybody else? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 










:yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I see all you want to do is use this fucking topic to talk shit. All you do is act like a 46 year old retard. *THIS GUY IS 46 YEARS OLD PEOPLE, HAS NO CAR, NEVER BEEN SEEN, NEVER SHOWED UP. 
*
If you got a problem with me or G...you know what you can do...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 30 2009, 09:42 PM~12864161
> *GTFO this thread you fake ass square. You aint got NO respect left anyway.
> 
> You've been insulted, clowned, defamated, spit on, pee'd on, shited on, diissed on and crossed out everyday for the last two weeks bitch..old ozzie davis lookin' muthafuccer.
> 
> This "black cholo" is building a fucking car with pics and aint scared to be seen and kick it. What about you?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 31 2009, 08:29 PM~12870419
> *waddup Tru!!!!!
> *



why you always tryin' to be e-friends with people...I know the shit you do, callin people, textin' people, PM'ing people trying to get them to leave this topic....you a Bitch homie tryin' to get peoples support by being a buster...thats real.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 31 2009, 08:40 PM~12870512
> *I see all you want to do is use this fucking topic to talk shit. All you do is act like a 46 year old retard. THIS GUY IS 46 YEARS OLD PEOPLE, HAS NO CAR, NEVER BEEN SEEN, NEVER SHOWED UP.
> 
> If you got a problem with me or G...you know what you can do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

HE'S THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE BOOKMAN..LOOK AT THAT PUG-ASS SHARPEI FACE IN COMPARISON

STUPID ASS PANTS TOO...AND HE CALLS SCREWD UP LOCO A POSER


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

****** shoes are laced so tight, cant even see the tongues anymore on them :uh: both side of the shoes touch each other


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hey CF!!!!!!!!


How you going to clown on those 80z Cowboy NFL pants. them shits where the jam!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

looks familar... :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 31 2009, 08:04 PM~12870668
> *looks familar... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Unless you have a right for derivative works, he's gonna sue you for copyright infringement.  j/p 

Finish it already.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I am. You fools are gonna see some good shit this year, and I ain't doin' a Scotty on y'all either....Can't wait to jam some S.R.V. on the Blvd! When the car is nearly finished, I'll make a build up topic on it to showcase the last 2+ years


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 31 2009, 09:43 PM~12870951
> *and I ain't doin' a Scotty on y'all either
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 31 2009, 09:50 PM~12870591
> ******* shoes are laced so tight, cant even see the tongues anymore on them :uh: both side of the shoes touch each other
> *


mayne! I know you just aint gonna sit there and take that! :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm gonna stall him out. He just wants to be with tha funniez now and I aint playin' when I call him a bitch..so he can clown all he wants, the last 3 weeks aired his shit out...i dont have to do anything. He dont have no car, never did, aint never showed up to shit, never bought shit and he's in his late 40's and been on here since 2002 talking shit. Thats all there is to say. I'm done with that square.


----------



## Skim

Okay, Im just putting this out there, not taking any sides but is there anybody here that has ever met Scotty in person? Im just sayin cuz I'd like to meet any of yall on here and thats real, just to bull shit and kick it and start baggin in person.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 31 2009, 07:40 PM~12870512
> *I see all you want to do is use this fucking topic to talk shit. All you do is act like a 46 year old retard. THIS GUY IS 46 YEARS OLD PEOPLE, HAS NO CAR, NEVER BEEN SEEN, NEVER SHOWED UP.
> 
> If you got a problem with me or G...you know what you can do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who says I'm 46??????????? I don't have a problem with you. I can get you deported anytime!!!!!!!!! and stop talking tuff t-rex arms!!!! like you're somebody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 31 2009, 09:41 PM~12871391
> *I'm gonna stall him out. He just wants to be with tha funniez now and I aint playin' when I call him a bitch..so he can clown all he wants, the last 3 weeks aired his shit out...i dont have to do anything. He dont have no car, never did, aint never showed up to shit, never bought shit and he's in his late 40's and been on here since 2002 talking shit. Thats all there is to say. I'm done with that square.
> *


you're not too smart are you? get 50/50 custody, a high school diploma and some property and maybe we'll do lunch. you're just mad because my security job pays more!!! and I never told anyone to leave this topic except for your ****** ass!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 31 2009, 09:38 PM~12870905
> *Unless you have a right for derivative works, he's gonna sue you for copyright infringement.   j/p
> 
> Finish it already.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 31 2009, 07:38 PM~12869947
> *no I'm thinking about when Goldi comes to town!!!!!!!  post your solara!!!  you never had a rider in your life
> *


 :0 big scotty is going to be a plumber and lay some pipe now :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 31 2009, 10:27 PM~12870404
> *CF when "G" gets out are you clam that you and O.J. are good friends?  we know you're a jailbird jocker!!!!!!!  your like those bitches who want to marry fools on death row and shit!!!!!
> *


i've seen your post on 'G's' blog too. arent you "big scotty" on there?


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Pitbullx

scottie you arent shit but a fake ass wannabe shit talking bitch..... you went out of your way to clown people constantly and when you got called out you folded up and backpedaled... several times you have spoken on where Im from and I warned you about that shit I told you months in advance when Id be in LA and to say some of that shit face to face and we would see who was the fake. I was in town and hit you up several times and you didnt have shit to say. You are a fucking joke thats living an e-fantasy full of lies. Sell that shit on some other site, your bitchass has been exposed. And before you open your cumcatcher and spew some bullshit just know that I WILL BE BACK in LA very soon and Ill gladly beat the shit out of you like the ho ass sissy that you claim to be... and thats on the groove....


----------



## screwed up loco

gawt dayum!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 1 2009, 07:21 AM~12873126
> *scottie you arent shit but a fake ass wannabe shit talking bitch..... you went out of your way to clown people constantly and when you got called out you folded up and backpedaled... several times you have spoken on where Im from and I warned you about that shit I told you months in advance when Id be in LA and to say some of that shit face to face and we would see who was the fake. I was in town and hit you up several times and you didnt have shit to say. You are a fucking joke thats living an e-fantasy full of lies. Sell that shit on some other site, your bitchass has been exposed. And before you open your cumcatcher and spew some bullshit just know that I WILL BE BACK in LA very soon and Ill gladly beat the shit out of you like the ho ass sissy that you claim to be... and thats on the groove....
> *


 :0 
ouch!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 1 2009, 07:21 AM~12873126
> *scottie you arent shit but a fake ass wannabe shit talking bitch..... you went out of your way to clown people constantly and when you got called out you folded up and backpedaled... several times you have spoken on where Im from and I warned you about that shit I told you months in advance when Id be in LA and to say some of that shit face to face and we would see who was the fake. I was in town and hit you up several times and you didnt have shit to say. You are a fucking joke thats living an e-fantasy full of lies. Sell that shit on some other site, your bitchass has been exposed. And before you open your cumcatcher and spew some bullshit just know that I WILL BE BACK in LA very soon and Ill gladly beat the shit out of you like the ho ass sissy that you claim to be... and thats on the groove....
> *


I want exclusive filming rights if you guys do this. CF knows industrial CPR, so he should be there too for you know who.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

PitbitchX you've never hit me up in your life!!!! how come you haven't posted your car? or the great sound systems you've built? not that I care but back your shit up mija!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 02:58 PM~12875262
> *PitbitchX  you've never hit me up in your life!!!!  how come you haven't posted your car? or the great sound systems you've built?  not that I care but back your shit up mija!!!!!
> *


He has , you booty scratcher!!!!! a while back when I asked him about some shit... And in his other post that ***** posted his rides with him next to them. every one but you have posted shit and been in shit!!!!!!!!! Ole ass just need to shut up or take your owning like a real G you are.. :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Pitbullx has a clean tre and a 95 or 96 Impala...........but the dopest ride is his Foe Doe Box Chevy that leaves the block with holes in every house when it rolls thru. :yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Feb 1 2009, 08:21 AM~12873126-->
> 
> 
> 
> scottie you arent shit but a fake ass wannabe shit talking bitch..... you went out of your way to clown people constantly and when you got called out you folded up and backpedaled... several times you have spoken on where Im from and I warned you about that shit I told you months in advance when Id be in LA and to say some of that shit face to face and we would see who was the fake. I was in town and hit you up several times and you didnt have shit to say. You are a fucking joke thats living an e-fantasy full of lies. Sell that shit on some other site, your bitchass has been exposed. And before you open your cumcatcher and spew some bullshit just know that I WILL BE BACK in LA very soon and Ill gladly beat the shit out of you like the ho ass sissy that you claim to be... and thats on the groove....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 02:58 PM~12875262
> *PitbitchX  you've never hit me up in your life!!!!  how come you haven't posted your car? or the great sound systems you've built?  not that I care but back your shit up mija!!!!!
> *



A ***** just said dead serious that he wants to beat the shit out of you like a sissy bitch and your asking to see his stereo system :uh: 

I ain't never seen such a cake ass pussy in my life.


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 1 2009, 04:52 PM~12876218
> *A ***** just said dead serious that he wants to beat the shit out of you like a sissy bitch and your asking to see his stereo system :uh:
> 
> I ain't never seen such a cake ass pussy in my life.
> *


:roflmao:



Is this a cake ass pussy?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 1 2009, 05:52 PM~12876218
> *A ***** just said dead serious that he wants to beat the shit out of you like a sissy bitch and your asking to see his stereo system :uh:
> 
> I ain't never seen such a cake ass pussy in my life.
> *


 :0 my........


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 04:58 PM~12875262
> *PitbitchX  you've never hit me up in your life!!!!  how come you haven't posted your car? or the great sound systems you've built?  not that I care but back your shit up mija!!!!!
> *


i told you before that I would be back in LA for new years.... I even posted in here asking whats up with all that shit talking, what u wanted to do etc. and you bowed down like a bitch. Now like the others have said, my cars and the systems that Ive done have been posted in several topics including this one so shut the fuck up bitch.....


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

o


----------



## Skim

where that ***** tyrone been


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 1 2009, 09:21 AM~12873126
> *scottie you arent shit but a fake ass wannabe shit talking bitch..... you went out of your way to clown people constantly and when you got called out you folded up and backpedaled... several times you have spoken on where Im from and I warned you about that shit I told you months in advance when Id be in LA and to say some of that shit face to face and we would see who was the fake. I was in town and hit you up several times and you didnt have shit to say. You are a fucking joke thats living an e-fantasy full of lies. Sell that shit on some other site, your bitchass has been exposed. And before you open your cumcatcher and spew some bullshit just know that I WILL BE BACK in LA very soon and Ill gladly beat the shit out of you like the ho ass sissy that you claim to be... and thats on the groove....
> *


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## Skim




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

man I wish was as cool as you guys!!!!! you guys are so tuff and real great car builders and hoodsters!!!!!!!!! please teach me how to be a lowrider and a tuff guy from the hood!!!! especially CF, your portly ass looks real tuff with your beedy eyes and fish lips!!! and Pitbullx since you're the manly man on here give me some martial arts lessons so I can be tuff like you one day! and Fundi teach me about motor building and interior customizing!!! that Expo was dope as fuck!! oh and tell me how to catch a fat, 80's permed, Sea world exhibit ass white bitch who makes over 65k!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 11:40 PM~12878202
> *man I wish was as cool as you guys!!!!!  you guys are so tuff and real great car builders and <s>hoodsters</s>K!!!!!!!!!  please teach me how to be a lowrider and a tuff guy from the <s>hood</s>!!!!Pitbullx since you're the manly man on here give me some martial arts lessons so I can be tuff like you one day!
> *


I would have your ghetto card revoked but your pussy ass probably never even set foot in the ghetto.....weak ass bitch


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 09:40 PM~12878202
> *man I wish was as cool as you guys!!!!!  you guys are so tuff and real great car builders and hoodsters!!!!!!!!!  please teach me how to be a lowrider and a tuff guy from the hood
> *


naw punk, you aint got the heart....it's best you dont a have a rider...somebody would take it from a bitch like you. Just keep your square ass in Carlsbad with that pathfinder minding what your white woman says and you'll be fine.

We'll handle the ridin' buster....thats obvious.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I want to be a lowrider like you CF one day!! but 1st I want to be a first rate security guard just like you!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 1 2009, 05:33 PM~12875804
> *He has  , you booty scratcher!!!!! a while back when I asked him about some shit... And in his other post that ***** posted his rides with him next to them. every one but you have posted shit and been in shit!!!!!!!!! Ole ass just need to shut up or take your owning like a real G you are.. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

LIL CRUZIN LAST NIGHT THE WESTSIDE WAY HERE WE COME FOR THE SUMMER NEW SHIT?









[/quote]


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 1 2009, 09:40 PM~12878202
> * and Fundi teach me about motor building and interior customizing!!!  that Expo was dope as fuck!!  oh and tell me how to catch a fat, 80's permed, Sea world exhibit ass white bitch who makes over 65k!!!!!!
> *


i wonder what lie it will be today.come on scotty shes not fat she was prego ,she swelled up cause she had cancer,or we went to the beach and she was hungry and ate a beach ball


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2009, 08:08 AM~12880166
> *i wonder what lie it will be today.come on scotty shes not fat she was prego ,she swelled up cause she had cancer,or we went to the beach and she was hungry and ate a beach ball
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2009, 07:08 AM~12880166
> *i wonder what lie it will be today.come on scotty shes not fat she was prego ,she swelled up cause she had cancer,or we went to the beach and she was hungry and ate a beach ball
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 08:51 PM~12877513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:wave:


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN.. YALL FOOLZ BEEN OFF THE HOOK THIS WEEKEND. YEAH MAN, LET'S LEAVE THE GANG SHIT IN THE HOOD. NO MORE e-RIPRIDIN FROM ME. HAVE'NT BEEN ACTIVE IN DAMN NEAR 20 YRS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2009, 05:08 AM~12880166
> *i wonder what lie it will be today.come on scotty shes not fat she was prego ,she swelled up cause she had cancer,or we went to the beach and she was hungry and ate a beach ball
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 11:16 AM~12881782
> *:0
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2009, 11:18 AM~12882243
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

AAAAWW SHIT!!!! TAX TIME :0 

JUST LIKE A *****- CAN'T WAIT rubbing hands together :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 12:52 PM~12882519
> *:biggrin:
> 
> A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!
> 
> Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.-- Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 12:35 PM~12882875
> *:0
> *




WHO'S THE CLOWN????????


----------



## 187PURE

MAN, SO MANY PLANS FOR THE RIDE. AND YES BITCHES, I WILL HAVE PICS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 2 2009, 01:39 PM~12882925-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO'S THE CLOWN????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted my rides..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 01:42 PM~12882953
> *MAN, SO MANY PLANS FOR THE RIDE.  AND YES BITCHES, I WILL HAVE PICS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 5 2007, 11:42 PM~12882953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





No you won't... :no:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 01:54 PM~12883067
> *:thumbsup:  to the brothers from down under!!!!!!!
> *


Ole busta ass nigro trying to get a new circle of peeps with his BS!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 12:57 PM~12883093
> *Ole busta ass nigro trying to get a new circle of peeps with his BS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why your tittes look like a ski jump?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 03:03 PM~12883165
> *why your tittes look like a ski jump?
> *


 SCOTTTYYYY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 2 2009, 01:05 PM~12883185
> *SCOTTTYYYY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 03:07 PM~12883207
> *:biggrin:
> *


 WHEN YOU COMIN BACK TO THE CITY MAN?


----------



## 187PURE

CAN'T WAIT TO PEEL BACC THE MOONROOF


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 02:03 PM~12883165
> *why your tittes look like a ski jump?
> *


 You spend to much time studying male anatomy.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 01:09 PM~12883231
> *CAN'T WAIT TO PEEL BACC THE MOONROOF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 2 2009, 01:08 PM~12883214
> *WHEN YOU COMIN BACK TO THE CITY MAN?
> *


April 18, 2009	07:00 PM Billings Outlaws


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 02:21 PM~12883368
> *April 18, 2009	07:00 PM  Billings Outlaws
> *


Lets all hold our breath!!!!!!!!!!!! It's another Scotty story!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 01:17 PM~12883314
> *You spend to much time studying male anatomy.....
> *


no your tits just stand out!!!!!!!!!!! Stevie Wonder can see them!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2009, 02:09 PM~12883231
> *CAN'T WAIT TO PEEL BACC THE MOONROOF
> *


2-4 inches of snow tom. :angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 02:22 PM~12883382
> *Lets all hold our breath!!!!!!!!!!!! It's another Scotty story!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. :0
> *


why dont you just do everyone a favor and go kill yourself.no one liks your fat ass in here. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2009, 04:41 PM~12883612
> *2-4 inches of snow tom. :angry:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 02:03 PM~12883165
> *why your tittes look like a ski jump?
> *


someone had to breastfeed the trolls when shamoo was at seaworld


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Dean Martin

1807PURE AND DOUBLE ARE BOTH PUNKS-THAT WHY THEY GET ALONG SO WELL-DOUBLE V IS GETTING PUNKED IN HERE ON A DAILEY-THE SAME SHOULD GO FOR HIS TEXTING BUDDY 187PURE

THEY BOTH DUMB AS FUCK


----------



## God's Son2

I FOUND SCOTTY'S AND FUNDI'S FAVORITE RYDIN JAM. FUNDI LOOKS LIKE THE LEAD SINGER. GOOD SONG THOUGH.


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 2 2009, 05:43 PM~12885375
> *1807PURE AND DOUBLE ARE BOTH PUNKS-THAT WHY THEY GET ALONG SO WELL-DOUBLE V IS GETTING PUNKED IN HERE ON A DAILEY-THE SAME SHOULD GO FOR HIS TEXTING BUDDY 187PURE
> 
> THEY BOTH DUMB AS FUCK
> *


so what are you trying to say you dont have a texting buddy?well hell fundi needs a texting buddy and you can come over and he will cook out and he will even let you harpoon shamoo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Scott Wendell Bradford = Checkcam...... :dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 03:03 PM~12883165
> *why your tittes look like a ski jump?
> *


Ahaha I aint even gonna lie that shit had me rollin.


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 06:58 PM~12886149
> *Scott Wendell Bradford = Checkcam...... :dunno:
> *


whoa, even scotty never stooped that low :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Benny


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Benny you need those moldings still?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you know on the real! if Fundi never brought his dumb retarded ass in here we would all still be cool in here.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 09:01 PM~12887985
> *Benny you need those moldings still?
> *


 :uh: 








My shit is almost done


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

*GET BACK TO RIDIN' YOUNGSTAS ALL OF YA'LL ARE PATHETIC!!!!* :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*WEST CRACKIN' YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 09:07 PM~12888119
> *you know on the real!  if Fundi never brought his dumb retarded ass in here we would all still be cool in here.
> *


 :uh: please . 

I did not call you out. One of your own did!!! Betta check your self before home boy comes back up in here and lays some more truth on your silly black ass!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

FUNDI, WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT DIS? HEY YOU, WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT DIS?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 2 2009, 08:13 PM~12888231
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shit is almost done
> *


 :0 
RIDE LOOKIN GOOD SWANGA HOW LONG B 4 ITS COMPLETE?


----------



## payfred

> LIL CRUZIN LAST NIGHT THE WESTSIDE WAY HERE WE COME FOR THE SUMMER NEW SHIT?


[/quote]
 Damn man yall lookin good over there!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:41 PM~12888787
> *:0
> RIDE LOOKIN GOOD SWANGA HOW LONG B 4 ITS COMPLETE?
> *


Im trying for this summer or Jan 1st 2010  Getting busy at the shop but it is going to the exzaust shot sometime this week Vaaarooooom lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 2 2009, 09:35 PM~12888675
> *FUNDI, WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT DIS? HEY YOU, WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT DIS?
> 
> 
> *


  a lot....We play old staple songs along with new insparations...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 11:53 PM~12888993
> *  a lot....We play old staple songs along with new insparations...
> *


I NEED TO GO TO A DEEP BLACK CHURCH AGAIN. I GOT SAVED AT ONE, IT WAS A STORE FRONT CHURCH BEHIND AN ABC STORE. I REALLY FELT GOD'S PRESENCE AT THAT CHURCH


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 2 2009, 08:53 PM~12888987
> *Im trying for this summer or Jan 1st 2010  Getting busy at the shop but it is going to the exzaust shot sometime this week Vaaarooooom lol
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

*PICTURE ROLLIN IN A LAC WITH THE BRAINS BLOWN BUMPIN!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2009, 07:36 PM~12887520
> *Ahaha I aint even gonna lie that shit had me rollin.
> *


fundi on youtube


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Benny


----------



## TONE LOCO

QUOTE(DOUBLE-V BABY @ Feb 2 2009, 09:07 PM) 
you know on the real! if Fundi never brought his dumb retarded ass in here we would all still be cool in here. 


> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 09:35 PM~12888664
> *:uh: please .
> 
> I did not call you out. One of your own did!!! Betta check your self before home boy comes back up in here and lays some more truth on your silly black ass!!!!!!!
> *


well i do remember when fundis retarded fat ass said he would ruin this topic and he pretty much tried to


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 2 2009, 07:43 PM~12885375
> *1807PURE AND DOUBLE ARE BOTH PUNKS-THAT WHY THEY GET ALONG SO WELL-DOUBLE V IS GETTING PUNKED IN HERE ON A DAILEY-THE SAME SHOULD GO FOR HIS TEXTING BUDDY 187PURE
> 
> THEY BOTH DUMB AS FUCK
> *


LOOK MAN, IT AINT MY TWIST TO BE ARGUING ON A COMPUTER. I CAN'T LAY HANDS ON YOU, SO WHATS THE POINT. HOWEVER, I'M ALWAYS ON THE STREET NO MATTER WHAT HOOD. NOTHER THANG LITTLE *****, TEXTING NAW.. I DON'T DO TEXTING. I JUST GOT MY DAUGHTER UNLIMITED TEXTING FOR HER LITTLE PHONE. I'M TOO OLD FOR THAT SHIT. BE EASTY PARTNER


----------



## 187PURE

DON'T YOU HATE IT WHEN MUTHAFUCCAS ALWAYS WANNA RIDE SHOTGUN IN YOUR RIDE? I MEAN, DON'T GET ME WRONG.. I DON'T MIND SOMETIMES. BUT IT FUCCS ME UP WHEN THE HOMEBOY GETS IN THE RIDE WITH A STACC OF CDs. I'M LIKE, I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU BRUNG THEM.. I GOT MY OWN JAMS


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2009, 07:54 AM~12891504
> *DON'T YOU HATE IT WHEN MUTHAFUCCAS ALWAYS WANNA RIDE SHOTGUN IN YOUR RIDE?  I MEAN, DON'T GET ME WRONG.. I DON'T MIND SOMETIMES.  BUT IT FUCCS ME UP WHEN THE HOMEBOY GETS IN THE RIDE WITH A STACC OF CDs.  I'M LIKE, I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU BRUNG THEM.. I GOT MY OWN JAMS
> *


yea I but I always rather drive than ride with someone else. That way I'm in control of what I do, where I go, and what happens.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 3 2009, 09:56 AM~12891514
> *yea I but I always rather drive than ride with someone else. That way I'm in control of what I do, where I go, and what happens.
> *


EXACTLY. ESPECIALLY WHEN A MAWFUCCA START BITCHIN.. TALKIN BOUT HE READY TO LEAVE. I'M LIKE *****, UNLESS YOU GON' WALK I AINT GOING NO WHERE. ONE TIME, ME AND THE HOMEBOY WAS AT THE STRIP CLUB.. THIS FOOL TALKIN BOUT HE GOT TO TAKE A SHIT, HIS STOMACH BUBBLIN UP REAL BAD. I'M LIKE MAN I AINT GOING NO PLACE.. THIS IS A GOOD NIGHT.. THEY AINT HAVE THIS MANY HOs IN A MINUTE. I SAID ***** USE THE BATHROOM IN THE BACC. "NAW DAWG, THEM MAWFUCCAS IS TRIFLING". WELL I THINK THE ***** TRIED TO HOLD IT AND SHITTED ON HIS SELF. HE GOT IN THE RIDE STINKING LIKE A MUTHAFUCCA!! I JUST ROLLED DOWN THE WINDOWS DAWG. IT WAS COLD THAT NIGHT TOO!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 12:56 AM~12889836
> *fundi on youtube
> *


FUNDI SINGING HIS #1 HIT "ROCK AND ROLL MCDONALDS"


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 AM~12891504
> *DON'T YOU HATE IT WHEN MUTHAFUCCAS ALWAYS WANNA RIDE SHOTGUN IN YOUR RIDE?  I MEAN, DON'T GET ME WRONG.. I DON'T MIND SOMETIMES.  BUT IT FUCCS ME UP WHEN THE HOMEBOY GETS IN THE RIDE WITH A STACC OF CDs.  I'M LIKE, I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU BRUNG THEM.. I GOT MY OWN JAMS
> *


HE WANTS YOU TO ENJOY WHAT HE ENJOYS, LIKE YOU ARE GOING TO GET EXCITED OVER ONE OF HIS FAVORITE SONGS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 3 2009, 10:52 AM~12891880
> *HE WANTS YOU TO ENJOY WHAT HE ENJOYS, LIKE YOU ARE GOING TO GET EXCITED OVER ONE OF HIS FAVORITE SONGS :biggrin:
> *


ALL HIS MUSIC WAS BULLSHIT


----------



## chevy_boy

SUP BROTHAS.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 3 2009, 10:03 AM~12893155
> *SUP BROTHAS.....
> *


sup fellas!!! waddup Ryan


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP SCOTTY, CF, TYRONE :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2009, 10:15 AM~12893265
> *WHAT UP SCOTTY, CF, TYRONE :cheesy:
> *


waddup


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 11:06 AM~12893183
> *sup fellas!!!  waddup Ryan
> *


whatitdue big homie!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 10:06 AM~12893183
> *sup fellas!!!  waddup Ryan
> *


*Whats cookin'...............*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Who rode out to Deny's........ :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 01:03 PM~12894074
> *Who rode out to Deny's........ :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:42 AM~12893918
> *whatitdue big homie!
> *


just chillin


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 01:03 PM~12894074
> *Who rode out to Deny's........ :biggrin:
> *


dont you think that you are fat enough allready.let me guess you had to stop at every dennys in n.c.


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S SNOWING :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 01:53 PM~12894483
> *dont you think that you are fat enough allready.let me guess you had to stop at every dennys in n.c.
> *


there only 3.. :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 02:04 PM~12894571
> *there only 3.. :uh:
> *


so out of the 3 which one did you like the best


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2009, 01:57 PM~12894512
> *IT'S SNOWING :angry:
> *


hows the caddy comming along


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 02:16 PM~12894658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice stereo. that must be a big baller stereo.when i become a big baller im going to get one just like you


----------



## cripn8ez

Damn man yall lookin good over there!
[/quote]


thanx homie ride down come cruz with u some time...  


howz u out there on ur end?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 03:16 PM~12894658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We got that Dennys deal going on here too


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 04:13 PM~12894631
> *hows the caddy comming along
> *


I AINT GET MY CHIPS YET. MY TAX LADY DID eFILIE. I SHOULD SEE SOME CHIPS BY NEXT WEEK.. THEN IT'S ON!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2009, 01:36 PM~12894809
> *I AINT GET MY CHIPS YET.  MY TAX LADY DID eFILIE.  I SHOULD SEE SOME CHIPS BY NEXT WEEK.. THEN IT'S ON!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

WHO'S GOT SOME OLD SCHOOL HOOD PHOTOS WITH ****** IN LOWS?.. YOU KNOW, BACC WHEN WE USED TO CURL OUR HAIR.. WELL, NOT ME. I WOULD GET AN ASS WHOOPIN FOR TRYING TO LOOK LIKE THEM FOOLZ :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 04:37 PM~12894825
> *
> *


SCOTTY POST SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT CUZZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 02:24 PM~12894711
> *:0 nice stereo. that must be a big baller stereo.when i become a big baller im going to get one just like you
> *


 :uh: 

I have sat. radio and a hidden changer. why fuck up a great stock dash and ghetto it. stock and it will stay stock!!!!! All my shits hidden..


----------



## Dean Martin

187PURE YOU WORST THEN PUNK ASS DOUBLE V WITH THIS ETHUGGING-THATS WHY YALL SUCH PALS BECAUSE YOU BOTH WISH YALL WAS DOWN-HOW ABOUT YOUR PUNK ASS STOP SAYING CUZZ AND TRY BEING THE L7 YOU AND DOUBLE REALLY ARE-DO YOU AND DOUBLE V HAVE CARS OR YALL JUST LOUD TALKING ETHUGS WISHING


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 04:05 PM~12895621
> *:uh:
> 
> I have sat. radio and a hidden changer. why fuck up a great stock dash and ghetto it. stock and it will stay stock!!!!! All my shits hidden..
> *



*LIES *****!!!!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 3 2009, 04:10 PM~12895664
> *187PURE YOU WORST THEN PUNK ASS DOUBLE V WITH THIS ETHUGGING-THATS WHY YALL SUCH PALS BECAUSE YOU BOTH WISH YALL WAS DOWN-HOW ABOUT YOUR PUNK ASS STOP SAYING CUZZ AND TRY BEING THE L7 YOU AND DOUBLE REALLY ARE-DO YOU AND DOUBLE V HAVE CARS OR YALL JUST LOUD TALKING ETHUGS WISHING
> *


187 has a 4 door lowrider that just got 13z.. and a half ass moon roof rag top looking mess. Oya he has a new APC white steering wheel too. shits hot!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dean Martin

I WANT TO SEE THIS-AND WHERE DOUBLE V CAR-I SEE PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT A NISSAN-IS IT TRUE-HE LOWRIDE IN A NISSAN


----------



## Dean Martin

WHO ALL HAS A LOWRIDER IN HERE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 3 2009, 04:43 PM~12895970
> *WHO ALL HAS A LOWRIDER IN HERE
> *


most of us posted allready so its your turn now


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 04:05 PM~12895621
> *:uh:
> 
> I have sat. radio and a hidden changer. why fuck up a great stock dash and ghetto it. stock and it will stay stock!!!!! All my shits hidden..
> *


 :uh: well for someone who claim to fame was custom stereos i would think you would have atleast an aftermarket radio


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 04:05 PM~12896151
> *:uh: well for someone who claim to fame was custom stereos i would think you would have atleast an aftermarket radio
> *


woah!! Thats is a good point.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 3 2009, 03:10 PM~12895664
> *187PURE YOU WORST THEN PUNK ASS DOUBLE V WITH THIS ETHUGGING-THATS WHY YALL SUCH PALS BECAUSE YOU BOTH WISH YALL WAS DOWN-HOW ABOUT YOUR PUNK ASS STOP SAYING CUZZ AND TRY BEING THE L7 YOU AND DOUBLE REALLY ARE-DO YOU AND DOUBLE V HAVE CARS OR YALL JUST LOUD TALKING ETHUGS WISHING
> *


As for 187, he is a Ryder homie. He's anybody killa. He also rolls with tha baddest crew in tha hood.


----------



## screwed up loco

looks like it sprung a leak underneath. have scotty clean it up!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 3 2009, 06:16 PM~12896796
> *woah!! Thats is a good point.
> *


more lies fundi is getting cought in


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Feb 3 2009, 05:05 PM~12896151-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: well for someone who claim to fame was custom stereos i would think you would have atleast an aftermarket radio
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 3 2009, 06:16 PM~12896796
> *woah!! Thats is a good point.
> *


X2 CO-SIGNED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin+Feb 3 2009, 04:39 PM~12895945-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO SEE THIS-AND WHERE DOUBLE V CAR-I SEE PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT A NISSAN-IS IT TRUE-HE LOWRIDE IN A NISSAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aint funny Wendell!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Fried Chicken [email protected] 3 2009, 06:16 PM~12896796
> *woah!! Thats is a good point.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fools fuss about stripping dash and putting shit in them then talk shit about a clean dash. You'll flip flopping nigro's.. :uh: Why would I lie about a sat radio and changer when it was clearly in the SUV pics.. :uh: :uh: silly bunch of folks on LIL..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 3 2009, 06:30 PM~12896960
> *As for 187, he is a Ryder homie. He's anybody killa. He also rolls with tha baddest crew in tha hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Nice window. lol......


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 07:22 PM~12897546
> *You aint funny Wendell!!!!!!
> You fools fuss about stripping dash and putting shit in them then talk shit about a clean dash. You'll flip flopping nigro's.. :uh: Why would I lie about a sat radio and changer when it was clearly in the SUV pics..  :uh:  :uh:  silly bunch of folks on LIL..
> :0  Nice window. lol......
> *


if you had a 59-64 impala thats one thing but you got a pos roadmaster.you claimed to build custom stereos why wouldnt you have a killer system.fat boy just sit back and watch me im going to teach you how to build a banging system with tv and dvd this spring in my regal :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 07:30 PM~12897645
> *if you had a 59-64 impala thats one thing but you got a pos roadmaster.you claimed to build custom stereos why wouldnt you have a killer system.fat boy just sit back and watch me im going to teach you how to build a banging system with tv and dvd this spring in my regal :biggrin:
> *


I don't like the look of taking out that wood grain inserts and poking out radio. they do not fit flat in there.. Also no after market radio is going to mach a GM amp tuner!!! With premium sound.. Now if was a basic then ya . preamps and amps under dash. so waste of time to add in-dash or dim..the beemer got a upgrade though.. This car will stay stock and have some hidden motor work done ( already chroming) and chrome unders. TV and BS don't go in cruzers or lowriders.. Shit bounces to much and fucks players up!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 07:53 PM~12897997
> *I don't like the look of taking out that wood grain inserts and poking out radio. they do not fit flat in there.. Also no after market radio is going to mach a GM amp tuner!!! With premium sound.. Now if was a basic then ya . preamps and amps under dash. so waste of time to add  in-dash or dim..the beemer got a upgrade though.. This car will stay stock and have some hidden motor work done ( already chroming) and chrome unders. TV and BS don't go in cruzers or lowriders.. Shit bounces to much and fucks players up!!!!
> *


are you for real.did you watch living the low life and homie had tvs in his doors.and speakin of living the low life the big m put it down :biggrin:fundi you got to face it your not a big baller your a big bullshit artist


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 08:06 PM~12898148
> *are you for real.did you watch living the low life and homie had tvs in his doors.and speakin of living the low life the big m put it down :biggrin:fundi you got to face it your not a big baller your a big bullshit artist
> *


And so did the RO roadmaster. he has shit all molded and everything. I still don't like it.. On the big bodies it looks like donk shit. unless you mold the dash or put a EQ in the under spot.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Fuck a Fold out!!!!!!! if I do anyhing maybe hide the brain and all that and put a 8-10 inch screen molded in that big ass spot.. so the dash retains that flat look..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi got Marvin the Martian nipples!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

fundi your audio knowledge is pathetic....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

amatuers I tell you!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 08:55 PM~12898837
> *amatuers I tell you!!!!!!
> *


And your car :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 is Flava flav's love child!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 08:26 PM~12899312
> *And your car :roflmao:
> *


and your honky wife!!!!! and your tire sponsor!!!! and your nova!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 3 2009, 09:06 PM~12899863
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


you never had a rider and you drive a bitch ass Solara!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 18 2008, 06:03 AM~10445343
> *You really do have it twisted.  You sound like one of those guys on Maury Povich who's ashamed of his race. You straight up sound like Clayton Bigsby!
> WTF does your ignorant ass good for nothing childs mom have to do with a whole new generation of "Black Chicks"??
> I said it once and I'm going to say it again, I straight up thought you were WHITE by all the racist shit you have said in Off Topic. That's why when you initially startet posting in this topic  I thought you were trying to start some shit with your signature. I won't lie I'm offended by that shit! It offends me even more when coming from a black person.
> You talk about how we talk ignorant, and idealize material shit, but funny thing is I haven't seen anything like that coming from the poeple who post on this thread. YES, some talk alot of shit back in forth, but that's just the comradery that we have between one another, and how we joke with people including you! It's all love, but BigSwanga called you out on that bullshit ass sig you got, and I'm glad he did. I brought it up initially but dropped the issue because again I thought you were white, and just didn't feel like dealing with it.
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10453816
> *That's not the front door.  And he reached up and grabbed it from the deck.  :uh:  You don't have kids do you. Because those things they can climb out..
> 
> Yet again .. You guys prove whose the racist posting peoples kids and trying to bring some one down. I did neither.. Just let you ******* keep dragging your selves down.. I like how the Negroids always are working on some thing but yet don't ride any wear or have pics of their rides.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Got time to waste on LIL hating like a bunch of Curb monkeys and shit......... :cheesy:
> FYI I'm on a phone . cooking out with the crew . So they are laughing at your arses too.. Stupid ass HS kids.. I bet you ******* wear grills and 5 times to big shirts.. :uh:
> *


damn you always clown yourself lindsey!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 06:23 PM~10470149
> *:uh:  Shut up ******... Just be talking out you arse.. again where did I say I was a lowrider. and if you ever get you cock out your mouth you might see theirs other forums on here.. Dunb ass.. And as far as whose OT taking . Who?. Nigro you just be talking.. Sad you got to be a E-thug to be cool to these kats just sad.. :uh:
> *


damn you're an ignorant oreo!!!!!!!!! you wanna be a honky so bad you bleed mayonaise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 11:54 PM~12901101
> *:0
> *


Your both ****** that act like *******!!!!!!!!! suck on that Trufakedogg and V . Just stating fact for ignorant boys like you guys.. ****** is ignorant. ***** is what you are stupid.. Soft skinned clowns. Both you lame 50 yr old Africans are burnt out and tired out.. Go take you race hating and stupid comments and kick some large rocks bare footed!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:11 AM~12901236
> *damn you're an ignorant oreo!!!!!!!!! you wanna be a honky so bad you bleed mayonaise!!!!!!!!!
> *


maybe you should post up the whole story. you been clowned don't try to bring half shit up to try to cover your lies and gay text to me , CF , and others fool . I'll post up you number and your text!!!!!!!!! Then we will see whose the ****** in BLT..  And me and SWanga had it out and made peace , so kick rocks ..


----------



## TONE LOCO

QUOTE(candimann @ Feb 3 2009, 11:44 PM) 

bought new off lot in 94.. one owner. ( moms!!!!!) garage kept . Its the limited. Looks new when it comes at you. lead sled for now. ( frame sparks) going to get a Hydro install party in the spring at my farm... 
is scotty invited to the hydro party?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 11:12 PM~12901242
> *Your both ****** that act like  *******!!!!!!!!! suck on that Trufakedogg and V  . Just stating fact for ignorant boys like you guys.. ****** is ignorant. ***** is what you are stupid.. Soft skinned clowns.  Both you lame 50 yr old Africans are burnt out and tired out.. Go take you race hating and stupid comments and kick some large rocks bare footed!!!!
> *


what ever you say Fiddler!!!!!! thought you were flying to cali.......................................


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:23 AM~12901312
> *what ever you say Fiddler!!!!!!  thought you were flying to cali.......................................
> *


 :0 they had a weight limit on the plane and he didnt make it or he would have


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 11:18 PM~12901287
> *maybe you should post up the whole story. you been clowned don't try to bring half shit up to try to cover your lies and gay text to me , CF , and others fool . I'll post up you number and your text!!!!!!!!! Then we will see whose the ****** in BLT..  And me and SWanga had it out and made peace , so kick rocks ..
> *


I ignore you when you text me...... do you want me to post your dumb ass shit you send me? plus, when I did respond to you it was in your defense when Chuck was trying to clown you? did I not have your back??????????????????? and Swanga would never talk to your square ass!!!!!!! and what lies have I said?????? none of these fools know me in here except Swanga and few others who we hardly see in here!!! so hop on the underground railroad and make it out to Cali and I'll show you something. might even let you go thru the front door!!!!!!!!!!!!! you have a good evening "native slave"!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 3 2009, 11:25 PM~12901327
> *:0 they had a weight limit on the plane and he didnt make it or he would have
> *


for who? him or Shamu??????????????


----------



## screwed up loco

this is better than def comedy jam

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 11:43 PM~12901009
> *you never had a rider and you drive a bitch ass Solara!!!!!!!!
> *


:tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 3 2009, 11:47 PM~12901469
> *:tears:
> *


sorry homie


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi do you work the cotton gin at your lady's parents plantation?


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 03:51 AM~12901776
> *Fundi do you work the cotton gin at your lady's parents plantation?
> *


no hes the ticket taker/entertainer at fundis world its like sea world but its in wendell n.c.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:30 AM~12901361
> *for who?  him or Shamu??????????????
> *


neither one of them made the weight limit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:23 AM~12901312
> *what ever you say Fiddler!!!!!!  thought you were flying to cali.......................................
> *


I don't fly.. drive every 2 years out to AZ , Glendale and sometimes we go out to the Valley or Glendale CA to see my Uncle.. Don't like planes. way to many Pan am scares when we use to go to Germany and Japan....


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whats up Clay, what's good whitcha??? You register for the LRM show already?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 4 2009, 12:18 AM~12901287
> *maybe you should post up the whole story. you been clowned don't try to bring half shit up to try to cover your lies and gay text to me , CF , and others fool . I'll post up you number and your text!!!!!!!!! Then we will see whose the ****** in BLT..  And me and SWanga had it out and made peace , so kick rocks ..
> *


 :uh: 
I dont make peace i stay sucka free


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:29 AM~12901354
> *I ignore you when you text me......  do you want me to post your dumb ass shit you send me?  plus, when I did respond to you it was in your defense when Chuck was trying to clown you?  did I not have your back???????????????????  and Swanga would never talk to your square ass!!!!!!!  and what lies have I said??????  none of these fools know me in here except Swanga and few others who we hardly see in here!!!  so hop on the underground railroad and make it out to Cali and I'll show you something.  might even let you go thru the front door!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you have a good evening "native slave"!!!!
> *


The only squares i fuck with is adex or adel lol :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 3 2009, 06:10 PM~12895664
> *187PURE YOU WORST THEN PUNK ASS DOUBLE V WITH THIS ETHUGGING-THATS WHY YALL SUCH PALS BECAUSE YOU BOTH WISH YALL WAS DOWN-HOW ABOUT YOUR PUNK ASS STOP SAYING CUZZ AND TRY BEING THE L7 YOU AND DOUBLE REALLY ARE-DO YOU AND DOUBLE V HAVE CARS OR YALL JUST LOUD TALKING ETHUGS WISHING
> *


YEAH IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 3 2009, 08:30 PM~12896960
> *As for 187, he is a Ryder homie. He's anybody killa. He also rolls with tha baddest crew in tha hood.
> *


AH ***** YOU A FOOL WIT IT :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 3 2009, 06:21 PM~12895741
> *187 has a 4 door lowrider that just got 13z.. and a half ass moon roof rag top looking mess. Oya he has a new APC white steering wheel too. shits hot!!!! :cheesy:
> *


right-right.. stay tuned homie


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 07:14 AM~12902118
> *Whats up Clay, what's good whitcha??? You register for the LRM show already?
> *


Yea I did I am just waiting for the confirmation letter. What's been up with you? I see yall still up in here clowning. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 4 2009, 11:32 AM~12903001
> *Yea I did I am just waiting for the confirmation letter. What's been up with you? I see yall still up in here clowning. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 3 2009, 08:33 PM~12896989
> *looks like it sprung a leak underneath. have scotty clean it up!
> *


NAW THAT'S SOME SHIT THAT WAS THERE BEFORE I CAME. IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH. CADDY'S GON' LOOK REAL NICE BY MID MARCH. I'LL SHOW YOU GUYS PROGRESS AS I REVAMP MY SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY ELSE MAKING PROGRESS WITH THEIR RIDE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHERE THE YOUNG G AT??????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2009, 12:26 PM~12903451
> *WHERE THE YOUNG G AT??????
> *


DON'T TALK HIM UP. HE MIGHT COME IN HERE DIGGING IN SCOTTIES ASS AGAIN


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2009, 09:33 AM~12903014
> *WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE
> *


What's up 187 how is the cadi coming along?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 AM~12903605
> *DON'T TALK HIM UP.  HE MIGHT COME IN HERE DIGGING IN SCOTTIES ASS AGAIN
> *


I'm about to call him now!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2009, 03:39 PM~12894839
> *WHO'S GOT SOME OLD SCHOOL HOOD PHOTOS WITH ****** IN LOWS?.. YOU KNOW, BACC WHEN WE USED TO CURL OUR HAIR..  WELL, NOT ME.  I WOULD GET AN ASS WHOOPIN FOR TRYING TO LOOK LIKE THEM FOOLZ :uh:
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 3 2009, 07:30 PM~12896960
> *As for 187, he is a Ryder homie. He's anybody killa. He also rolls with tha baddest crew in tha hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That "My Way" in the window :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 4 2009, 12:54 PM~12903727
> *What's up 187 how is the cadi coming along?
> *


ON STAND STILL RIGHT NOW BECUASE OF SNOW. ALL MY DUCKS ARE IN A ROW THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 4 2009, 01:50 PM~12904266
> *That "My Way" in the window  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MM HMM.. THEM FOOLS CAN CLOWN NOW. BUT I'LL HAVE THE LAST LAUGH LATER


----------



## TRUDAWG

Me, my boys, and my nephew waaay back in the day, but I still have that same car!!











10 years later!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 02:21 PM~12904521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my boys, and my nephew waaay back in the day, but I still have that same car!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years later!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 11:21 AM~12904521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my boys, and my nephew waaay back in the day, but I still have that same car!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years later!!!
> *


liar! phony!!!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2009, 12:14 PM~12904460
> *ON STAND STILL RIGHT NOW BECUASE OF SNOW.  ALL MY DUCKS ARE IN A ROW THOUGH
> *


I hear you dogg just keep it pushin. I got my hardlines done in my trunk and they are painted to match my car I am getting ready for this LRM show in march. Slow progress is better than no progress.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 4 2009, 11:45 AM~12904719
> *I hear you dogg just keep it pushin. I got my hardlines done in my trunk and they are painted to match my car I am getting ready for this LRM show in march. Slow progress is better than no progress.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 01:12 PM~12904971
> *
> *


Your in the no progress part of that statement Ole fish eyed fool!!!!!!!! :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Hey V I was watching the dogg pound video NEW YORK NEW YORK was that a couple of super natural cars in that video?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 4 2009, 08:50 AM~12902699
> *:uh:
> I dont make peace i stay sucka free
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 4 2009, 12:20 PM~12905046
> *Your in the no progress part of that statement Ole fish eyed fool!!!!!!!! :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


so is Shamu's waistline!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 4 2009, 12:20 PM~12905049
> *Hey V I was watching the dogg pound video NEW YORK NEW YORK was that a couple of super natural cars in that video?
> *


sure was!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2009, 09:38 AM~12903056
> *NAW THAT'S SOME SHIT THAT WAS THERE BEFORE I CAME.  IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH.  CADDY'S GON' LOOK REAL NICE BY MID MARCH.  I'LL SHOW YOU GUYS PROGRESS AS I REVAMP MY SHIT
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 4 2009, 01:38 PM~12905226-->
> 
> 
> 
> so is Shamu's waistline!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who?
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 01:39 PM~12905234
> *sure was!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Let me guess you laid hands on them rides to. But of course no pics or any scars or anything but your word.. And we all know your word is good.. :0


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatitdue Dirt Diggler!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Wutz crackin homeboy!


----------



## TONE LOCO

QUOTE(DOUBLE-V BABY @ Feb 4 2009, 01:38 PM) 
so is Shamu's waistline!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 4 2009, 02:38 PM~12905814
> *who?
> 
> 
> *



so he spelled her name wrong. scotty its shamoo


----------



## cripn8ez

I HAVE FOR SALE




> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 4 2009, 07:02 PM~12906538
> *ROYAL BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER BASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187...I hope when you get them seats done you dont put that white shit back on...


----------



## God's Son2

i'm sorry miss jackson ooooooo


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2009, 10:56 AM~12903182
> *ANYBODY ELSE MAKING PROGRESS WITH THEIR RIDE?
> *


Im still fuckin with my frame on the 61 raggedy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

looks good Skim


----------



## Skim

thanks homie


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's going on ridaz?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 11:24 PM~12910234
> *Im still fuckin with my frame on the 61 raggedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOOWEE, THAT LOOKS REAL NICE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 4 2009, 06:32 PM~12906865
> *187...I hope when you get them seats done you dont put that white shit back on...
> *


OH YES INDEED. I LOVE WHITE GUTS. I'MA ADD MY LITL TWIST TO IT TOO. I'MA KEEP THE d'ELEGANCE PILLOWS. BUT INSTEAD OF HAVING BUTTONS, I'MA DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT. ALSO, I'MA PIPE THEM OUT TO MATCH THE CAR. IT MAY BE OLD SKOOL BUT IT'S O/G


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY HEARD FROM CEE (COMPTON IV LIFE)? I LOST THE SOUNDTRACCS TO SOME DVD's AND NEED TO HOLLAR AT HIM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 4 2009, 01:45 PM~12904207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 08:08 AM~12912897
> *OH YES INDEED.  I LOVE WHITE GUTS.  I'MA ADD MY LITL TWIST TO IT TOO.  I'MA KEEP THE d'ELEGANCE PILLOWS.  BUT INSTEAD OF HAVING BUTTONS, I'MA DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT.  ALSO, I'MA PIPE THEM OUT TO MATCH THE CAR.  IT MAY BE OLD SKOOL BUT IT'S O/G
> *


you cant rock no white guts with a curl. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 10:40 AM~12913318
> *you cant rock no white guts with a curl. :0  :biggrin:
> *


MY SHIT'S FADIN IN THE MIDDLE DAWG  GOTTA KEEP IT LOW TO CAMOUFLAGE IT :biggrin: 

IF I DID'NT GET IT BACC THEN, I AINT GETTIN IT NOW


----------



## 187PURE

A LITL SOMETHIN I BANG WHILE CRUZIN ON SUNDAYS


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOL that ***** said "fading in the middle"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 5 2009, 11:36 AM~12913767
> *LOL that ***** said "fading in the middle"
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 5 2009, 06:01 AM~12912871
> *What's going on ridaz?
> *


WASSUP DUDE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 5 2009, 08:36 AM~12913767
> *LOL that ***** said "fading in the middle"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 10:03 AM~12914026
> *WASSUP DUDE
> *


Nothing just chillin at work ridin the clock.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 5 2009, 09:12 AM~12914097
> *Nothing just chillin at work ridin the clock.
> *


same here


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:14 PM~12914116
> *same here
> *


you work?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 09:15 AM~12914125
> *you work?
> *


if I didn't I can't eat..........


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 10:15 AM~12914125
> *you work?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:20 PM~12914166
> *if I didn't I can't eat..........
> *


my sig.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 4 2009, 11:21 AM~12904521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my boys, and my nephew waaay back in the day, but I still have that same car!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years later!!!
> *


*NOW THATS WHATS UP!!!!*


----------



## P78dayz

uffin: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 5 2009, 09:24 AM~12914209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Roy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 30 2009, 04:14 PM~12861202
> *but your bitchass claims to be a six owe..... my aunt is married to a OG from there and my pops and uncles are OG's from ETGC so if your fakeass was any kind of rider they would know who the fuck you are.... all you are is a trustfund wannabe e-crip, Dont get back to talkin shit now, you didnt have a fucking thing to say when you knew I was back in LA so miss me with that shit....go pick up your mop and make up more bullshit.... pussy ass *****
> *


why do you care anyway stupid ass? get a life homie and some pussy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2009, 09:21 PM~12806312
> *Your homie scotty is a day late and a dollar short! He's get'n treated like a basehead with incorrect change.
> *


shutup ******


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 24 2009, 10:56 PM~12806887
> *:0
> relax homie its really not that serious...ur ass should be more worry about getting some pics up..
> *


if it's not that serious then why do you care? like I said come up to my office and chill homie!!!! lunch on me!!!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 19 2009, 05:33 PM~12752408
> *On the real car or no car, I give the homie geniune LIL credit for being here for years and never letting up on the continuous onslaught of off-topic clowns that talk mad shit and never have nor never will have cars. I never said I liked scotty for his cars or lack there of. I like him cuz he's he neighborhood shit talker! So Keep on sticking it them racist no car having shit talking ass clowns and there never ending plot to "OWN" somebody!! You always gonna be my ****** for that! When u bust out with the 61 then you'll be my ****** with the badd ass six-one!
> Peace!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 03:51 PM~12751381
> *I'm the one who clowned on him about that family shit. But Tyrone, weather I agree with the way he handles things or not is a real muthafucca. He's always honest and comes through. I can vouch for that first hand. As for you, weenie, you're str8 up fake and talk too much shit (since 2002) how many times do people gotta remind you of it?
> 
> Now what? You're gonna sway from addressing your daddy TMH and being a phony? Or let me guess, talk about my family, me not being black or whatever else? I'm real with my shit..100% partna, you best believe it. Ask the people in here.
> 
> You're best bet is to leave this topic. Theres nothing you can do to "save" yourself.
> 
> Oh, and another thing, all you we're doing that day all this started was calling people trying to rallie support and play this shit off like people ain't serious about it. Not just Tyrone so miss us with that!
> *


shutup border jumper!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 04:17 PM~12751616
> *Scotty, is it true that to become a Super Natural CC member all you have to do is join Layitlow.com and have an uncle in the club?
> 
> You best believe I'm legit homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you're a ugly ass ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you look like that snail from Alice in Wonderland!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 01:01 PM~12915049
> *waddup Roy
> *


Waddup Big V-Baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:32 PM~129[IMG
> *http://i40.tinypic.com/107j5er.gif[/IMG]15286]
> damn you're a ugly ass ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you look like that snail from Alice in Wonderland!!!!
> *










r.gif[/IMG]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by meatwhistle_@Jan 20 2009, 08:23 PM~12766453
> *now there's the scotty I'm use to
> *


I'm back................................


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2009, 10:59 PM~12768419
> *Scotty,
> I'm gonna say this once and for all. You already know I think your phony so I'm not gonna insult you with this post but check...
> 
> It ain't about no competition. Nobody has pushed that type of thang on anyone in this topic. Matter of fact, YOU have been the only one that comes in here insulting people while you have never shown ANYTHING. This ain't about how much money you got or whos ride you can '1up". You could have a bucket on switches and it would have been all good. And me, I ain't never "hated" on anybodys ride, I'm just hard on quality.
> 
> After all this, after all these years of being on Layitlow, after somebody who you say is your friend openly INSULTED you not to mention you're in your late 40's...after all that, including your dozens of coward ass responces you FINALLY wanna show some heart??? You think some money is gonna save your respect? Thats what a trick does bro. If this was some hood shit you would have gotten fucked up a long time ago. Thats real talk. But it aint hood shit. It's about real ****** and phonies and riders and punks. And theres a bunch of weeniepooh ass busters out here with badass Lowriders and some real mutha fuccas ridin' on chinas and four doors. Believe me homie, we see which one you are. And it's your own fault.
> 
> Pesonally, I think your full of shit and ain't gonna break bread on a MODEL car. But if you do, your just being a trick in my eyes tryin' to gain our respect. First you tried to get it by lyin' to kick it, Lyin' didnt work so now your gonna pay for it....do you thang. But like the saying goes..."TAKE A PICTURE TRIC, TAKE A PICTURE TRIC...IT MIGHT MAKE YOU RICH!"...So make sure you buy a camera when you "1up" us.!!
> *


funny thing is none of you fellas have called me like men and you hoes call me phony but you all afraid to pick up the phone and call a ***** on it like a man!!!!!!! come on now!! let's build our rides and have our own "Black Lowrider Topic Picnic" this summer!!!!!!!! I'll buy the meat and CF can cook!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 5 2009, 11:38 AM~12915332
> *Waddup Big V-Baby!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


call me in 5 minutes!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:51 PM~12915452
> *funny thing is none of you fellas have called me like men and you hoes call me phony but you all afraid to pick up the phone and call a ***** on it like a man!!!!!!!  come on now!! let's build our rides and have our own "Black Lowrider Topic Picnic" this summer!!!!!!!!  I'll buy the meat and CF can cook!!!!!!
> *


dont say that or fundi and shamoo will be coming to your picnic and you will go broke


----------



## Dean Martin

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:32 PM~12915286
> * damn you're a ugly ass ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you look like that snail from Alice in Wonderland!!!! *


THIS VATO DIS RAZA EVERDAY-TRY GOING IN SOUTH MAJESTICS INDIVIDUAL CALLING RAZA ******* AND WET BACKS AND WATCH WHAT HAPPEN-WORD IS ALREADY OUT ON YOU-YOU JUST BE HIDING NEVER SHOWING YOUR FACE-BUT YOUR GONNA GET CAUGHT SLIPPING BELIEVE-AND YOU AINT FROM SN AND YOU NEVER WAS-ITS ONLY 2 SN THAT SAY THEY MIGHT KNOW BUT YOU AINT NEVER BEEN FROM SN-YOU A FAKE FRAUD-YOU NEVER EVEN HAD A LOWRIDER IN YOUR LIFE-SN AINT GO SAVE YOU WHEN RAZA CAUGHT YOU


----------



## SCLA

:uh:


----------



## Dean Martin

DOUBLE V AINT FROM SN NOR HAS HE EVER BEEN FROM SN-HE KNOW 2 SN WHO TOLD US HE NOR HIS BROTHER IS FROM SUPER NATURAL-HE A FAKE AND RAZA WANTS THAT ASS


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 PM~12915061
> *waddup Dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 5 2009, 07:04 AM~12912884-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOOWEE, THAT LOOKS REAL NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Feb 5 2009, 09:36 AM~12913767
> *LOL that ***** said "fading in the middle"
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 5 2009, 12:02 PM~12915054-->
> 
> 
> 
> why do you care anyway stupid ass?  get a life homie and some pussy!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 5 2009, 12:14 PM~12915154
> *shutup ******
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 5 2009, 12:21 PM~12915202
> *if it's not that serious then why do you care?  like I said come up to my office and chill homie!!!!  lunch on me!!!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 12:38 PM~12915332
> *Waddup Big V-Baby!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Feb 5 2009, 12:40 PM~12915343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

COUNT DOWN TO THE CHIPS GETTIN DIPPED :rubbing hands: :biggrin: 

CADDY'S GON' SHINE LIKE NEW MONEY YALL  

AND OH YEAH.. CIRCUIT CITY's HAVING A BLOW OUT SALE. SHOULD GET A NICE CAMERA FOR CHEAP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 04:12 PM~12916187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND THIS IS HOW YOU VIEW YOUR OWN RACE?? :uh: YOU'RE PATHETIC MAN


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 02:15 PM~12916238
> *AND THIS IS HOW YOU VIEW YOUR OWN RACE?? :uh: YOU'RE PATHETIC BOY
> *


fixed  hes not a man


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 02:15 PM~12916238
> *AND THIS IS HOW YOU VIEW YOUR OWN RACE?? :uh: YOU'RE PATHETIC MAN
> *


No I just seen ******* in this thread. all talk and pulling each other down at all the time..

 

Nothing to do with race. But you *****'s act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:21 PM~12915202
> *if it's not that serious then why do you care?  like I said come up to my office and chill homie!!!!  lunch on me!!!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 02:22 PM~12916311
> *No I just seen ******* in this thread. all talk and pulling each other down at all the time..
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with race. But you *****'s act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


but we are all building or have something not like you dreaming and lieing


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 04:22 PM~12916311
> *No I just seen ******* in this thread. all talk and pulling each other down at all the time..
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with race. But you *****'s act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MM HMM, MY POINT EXACTLY. ATLEAST TYRONE DID THE SENSIBLE THING, LIKE LEAVE OR DON'T POST IN THIS TOPIC IF THERE'S A PROBLEM WITH IT


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 5 2009, 12:40 PM~12915848
> *THIS VATO DIS RAZA EVERDAY-TRY GOING IN SOUTH MAJESTICS INDIVIDUAL CALLING RAZA ******* AND WET BACKS AND WATCH WHAT HAPPEN-WORD IS ALREADY OUT ON YOU-YOU JUST BE HIDING NEVER SHOWING YOUR FACE-BUT YOUR GONNA GET CAUGHT SLIPPING BELIEVE-AND YOU AINT FROM SN AND YOU NEVER WAS-ITS ONLY 2 SN THAT SAY THEY MIGHT KNOW BUT YOU AINT NEVER BEEN FROM SN-YOU A FAKE FRAUD-YOU NEVER EVEN HAD A LOWRIDER IN YOUR LIFE-SN AINT GO SAVE YOU WHEN RAZA CAUGHT YOU
> *


 :| :| 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 02:35 PM~12916459
> *MM HMM, MY POINT EXACTLY.  ATLEAST TYRONE DID THE SENSIBLE THING, LIKE LEAVE OR DON'T POST IN THIS TOPIC IF THERE'S A PROBLEM WITH IT
> *


 :0 

And the constant bickering , telling people they not doing anything , all that BS shit gets old. along with attacking family members or spouse.. Just stupid ****** shit!!! You guys embarrass your self... I just tell it like I see it. would do it in person too. No hate , Just different opinion. that's what it is..


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 12:24 AM~12910234
> *Im still fuckin with my frame on the 61 raggedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE LOC CANT WAIT TO C FINISHED .......  


JUST MAKE SURE U GOT ON SUM CHUCCS ON WHEN U STEP OUT OF IT NOT NO DAAAM COWBOY BOOTS LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 5 2009, 02:41 PM~12916527
> *:0 LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE LOC CANT WAIT TO C FINISHED .......
> JUST MAKE SURE U GOT ON SUM CHUCCS ON WHEN U STEP OUT OF IT NOT NO DAAAM COWBOY BOOTS LOL
> *


then how would you know it was Skim at a show.. he got them pants on Lock!!! along with the black cowboy look.. :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 02:40 PM~12916510
> *:0
> 
> And the constant bickering , telling people they not doing anything , all that BS shit gets old. along with attacking family members or spouse.. Just stupid ****** shit!!!  You guys embarrass your self... I just tell it like I see it. would do it in person too. No hate , Just different opinion. that's what it is..
> *


  did someone hurt your feelings today


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 05:47 PM~12916571
> *then how would you know it was Skim at a show.. he got them pants on Lock!!! along with the black cowboy look.. :biggrin:
> *




WHAT FOOOLIE-O............


I MET CUZZ A FEW YRS BACC


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 5 2009, 12:12 PM~12915612
> *dont say that or fundi and shamoo will be coming to your picnic and you will go broke
> *


no whales or gorillas at the picnic!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 01:22 PM~12916311
> *No I just seen ******* in this thread. all talk and pulling each other down at all the time..
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with race. But you *****'s act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


and you ****** want to white!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 5 2009, 12:40 PM~12915848
> *THIS VATO DIS RAZA EVERDAY-TRY GOING IN SOUTH MAJESTICS INDIVIDUAL CALLING RAZA ******* AND WET BACKS AND WATCH WHAT HAPPEN-WORD IS ALREADY OUT ON YOU-YOU JUST BE HIDING NEVER SHOWING YOUR FACE-BUT YOUR GONNA GET CAUGHT SLIPPING BELIEVE-AND YOU AINT FROM SN AND YOU NEVER WAS-ITS ONLY 2 SN THAT SAY THEY MIGHT KNOW BUT YOU AINT NEVER BEEN FROM SN-YOU A FAKE FRAUD-YOU NEVER EVEN HAD A LOWRIDER IN YOUR LIFE-SN AINT GO SAVE YOU WHEN RAZA CAUGHT YOU
> *


relax fundi


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 03:03 PM~12916735
> *no whales or gorillas at the picnic!!!!
> *


 :0 you are going to make him  here he thought he was going to get another free meal like he did at dennys


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Tone, waddup Tru, waddup Dirt


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 5 2009, 02:59 PM~12916701
> * did someone hurt your feelings today
> *


Man if you guys havent' figured out by now that this dude is Bi-Polar then you've missed the boat. He is on (or off) Zoloft!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: cripn8ez, TONE LOCO, TRUDAWG, Dean Martin, Dirt422


WEST GOOD PEPS????? THE 2 ANONYMOUS CATS ARE CF & DVB


----------



## cripn8ez

YO TRUDAWG THAT FEEL THROUGH BUT THANX LOCO GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 5 2009, 03:10 PM~12916791
> *Man if you guys havent' figured out by now that this dude is Bi-Polar then you've missed the boat. He is on (or off) Zoloft!!!
> *


i think hes got more then bi polar going on i think hes retarded to


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S A BAD AZZ TRACC I UPLOADED  http://www.zshare.net/audio/5516363054477c05/

USED TO BANG IT BACC IN MY STARCHED KHAKI DAYS :biggrin:  

PEICE YALL.. I'M OUT!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 03:10 PM~12916782
> *waddup Tone, waddup Tru, waddup Dirt
> *


just trying to stay warm


----------



## FloRida

Wuz up my black lowrider whats good homies


----------



## Dean Martin

187PURE YOU TALK ABOUT SOMEBODY BEING PATHETIC-WHATS PATHETIC IS DOUBLE V TELLING LIES AT AGE NEVER POSTING THAT PICTURE OF HIS IMAGINARY 61 AND CLAIMING A CAR CLUB HE WAS NEVER-NOW THAT IS DOWN RIGHT PATHETIC


----------



## Dean Martin

DOUBLE IS NOT FROM SN AND NEVER WAS-AND HE NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER A DAY IN HIS LIFE-REAL SN TOLD US THIS-DOUBLE IS JUST FASINATED WITH LOWRIDERS ON CRENSHAW AND ETHUGGING ON THE INTERNET AT AGE 45-PATHETIC IT Is


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi I mean dean grow up!!!!!!


----------



## FloRida

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 04:26 PM~12916940
> *Fundi I mean dean grow up!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dean Martin

NOW LOOK AT YOU DOUBLE V-YOU PATHEDIC NOW ALL SEARCHING FOR NEW FRIENDS TO BELIEVE THE LIES AND DREAMS-DUMB ASS 187 TONE AND TRU ARE PROBABLY THE ONLY FRIENDS YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE ALL THE LIES AND DREAM-YOU PROBABLY TOLD THEM YOU GET THEM A SN PLAQUE WHEN YOU NEVER HAD ONE YOURSELF-ALL OUT OF TOWN PEOPLE WILL BE THE ONLY FRIEND BECAUSE EVERYBODY IN CALIFONIA KNOW YOU A FAKE ASS ***** WISHING-ALL YOUR OLD FRIENDS DON'T RESPECT YOU OR TALK TO YOU BECAUSE THEY KNOW YOU A BIG FAT FAKE ETHUGGING-THAT IS WHY YOUR RECRUITING NEW DUMP FRIEND WHO JUST WANT TO KNOW SOMEBODY FROM CALI NOT KNOWING YOUR PUNK DON'T LIVE NOWHERE IN OR NEAR LOS ANGELES YOU FAKE-YOU GO GET CAUGHT SLIPPIN ONE DAY YOU FAGGET


----------



## Dean Martin

AND STOP HIDING LIKE THE BITCH YOU ARE-CALL ME ANOTHER HONKY ****** OR WET BACK LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO-JUST REMEMBER RAZA IS WATCHING AND SHIT IS ALREADY IN MOTION HOMEBOY-SN OR NOT YOUR ASS IS GOING TO BE HANDLE FOR DISREPECTING


----------



## screwed up loco

good lord

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dean Martin

CALL ME FUNDI OR WHATEVER-YOU KNOW WHAT I'm SAYING IS TRU-YOU REALLY A L7 DOUBLE V THINKING THAT YOU CAN HIDE BE SN BUT YOU CAN'T-YOU GO GET CAUGHT SLIPPING ONE DAY


----------



## Dean Martin

WE ALL CAN MEET AT SN RIGHT NOW-YOUR FRIENDS AGAINST MY FRIEND-WHATS UP BITCH


----------



## Dean Martin

WE READY AND WE BEEN READY-I WANT YOU TO CALL A ****** WET BACK TO MY FACE SO I CAN SHOW YOU HOW L.A. REALLY GETS DOWN-WHATS UP PHONY-FUCK YOUR JOB-LETS HANDLE THIS SHIT TODAY


----------



## FloRida

Hel yeah lets handle this shit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 07:08 AM~12912897
> *OH YES INDEED.  I LOVE WHITE GUTS.  I'MA ADD MY LITL TWIST TO IT TOO.  I'MA KEEP THE d'ELEGANCE PILLOWS.  BUT INSTEAD OF HAVING BUTTONS, I'MA DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT.  ALSO, I'MA PIPE THEM OUT TO MATCH THE CAR.  IT MAY BE OLD SKOOL BUT IT'S O/G
> *


okay, let me make sure I'm hearing u right....

Your gonna put an all white interior with light blue piping? :uh: 

That will look like shit. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:51 PM~12915452
> *funny thing is none of you fellas have called me like men and you hoes call me phony but you all afraid to pick up the phone and call a ***** on it like a man!!!!!!!  come on now!! let's build our rides and have our own "Black Lowrider Topic Picnic" this summer!!!!!!!!  I'll buy the meat and CF can cook!!!!!!
> *


I've called you a fake on the phone...and right away you wanna change the subject like a simp pussy bitch. I ain't the only one who's called you a hook on the phone either...you know who I'm talking about....I've even been on 3 way on tha low listening to you act like a 46 yo weenie....bet you didnt know that did you  

If I ever see you (im sure I wont) I say the same shit....thats on EVERYTHING!

"let's build our rides" :uh: u a stupid mother fucker...wtf you think we've been doing? :uh: thats what YOU need to do besides get the fuck on up outta here buster!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 02:15 PM~12916238
> *AND THIS IS HOW YOU VIEW YOUR OWN RACE?? :uh: YOU'RE PATHETIC MAN
> *



arent you the guy in your 40's who acts like a black stereotype, hits women, fronts as a crip, acts like a border-line wino and loves gangster shit? :uh: 

fundi is a country bumpkin and should not use the N word but I get his point.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin+Feb 5 2009, 03:16 PM~12916838-->
> 
> 
> 
> 187PURE YOU TALK ABOUT SOMEBODY BEING PATHETIC-WHATS PATHETIC IS DOUBLE V TELLING LIES AT AGE NEVER POSTING THAT PICTURE OF HIS IMAGINARY 61 AND CLAIMING A CAR CLUB HE WAS NEVER-NOW THAT IS DOWN RIGHT PATHETIC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dean [email protected] 5 2009, 03:20 PM~12916886
> *DOUBLE IS NOT FROM SN AND NEVER WAS-AND HE NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER A DAY IN HIS LIFE-REAL SN TOLD US THIS-DOUBLE IS JUST FASINATED WITH LOWRIDERS ON CRENSHAW AND ETHUGGING ON THE INTERNET AT AGE 45-PATHETIC IT Is
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dean [email protected] 5 2009, 03:50 PM~12917134
> *NOW LOOK AT YOU DOUBLE V-YOU PATHEDIC NOW ALL SEARCHING FOR NEW FRIENDS TO BELIEVE THE LIES AND DREAMS-DUMB ASS 187 TONE AND TRU ARE PROBABLY THE ONLY FRIENDS YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE ALL THE LIES AND DREAM-YOU PROBABLY TOLD THEM YOU GET THEM A SN PLAQUE WHEN YOU NEVER HAD ONE YOURSELF-ALL OUT OF TOWN PEOPLE WILL BE THE ONLY FRIEND BECAUSE EVERYBODY IN CALIFONIA KNOW YOU A FAKE ASS ***** WISHING-ALL YOUR OLD FRIENDS DON'T RESPECT YOU OR TALK TO YOU BECAUSE THEY KNOW YOU A BIG FAT FAKE ETHUGGING-THAT IS WHY YOUR RECRUITING NEW DUMP FRIEND WHO JUST WANT TO KNOW SOMEBODY FROM CALI NOT KNOWING YOUR PUNK DON'T LIVE NOWHERE IN OR NEAR LOS ANGELES YOU FAKE-YOU GO GET CAUGHT SLIPPIN ONE DAY YOU FAGGET
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dean Martin_@Feb 5 2009, 04:05 PM~12917313
> *AND STOP HIDING LIKE THE BITCH YOU ARE-CALL ME ANOTHER HONKY ****** OR WET BACK LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO-JUST REMEMBER RAZA IS WATCHING AND SHIT IS ALREADY IN MOTION HOMEBOY-SN OR NOT YOUR ASS IS GOING TO BE HANDLE FOR DISREPECTING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 02:22 PM~12916311
> *No I just seen ******* in this thread. all talk and pulling each other down at all the time..
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with race. But you *****'s act like *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats not cool Buford. you wont get your point across like that. now fuck off.


----------



## screwed up loco

I might not be nelly but its definitely gettin hot in hurrrrrr! hno:


----------



## FloRida

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 5 2009, 07:22 PM~12918656
> *I might not be nelly but its definitely gettin hot in hurrrrrr! hno:
> *


So take off todo tu ropa


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2009, 05:31 PM~12918142
> *thats not cool Buford. you wont get your point across like that. now fuck off.
> *


Word play to get there little minds working.. And I'm a Yankee / military kid.. 
I'm just sick of these fool bickering like a bitch then want respect when they slap woman , stay at home with there moms or build fake rides under a good name shop!!! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 5 2009, 06:59 PM~12919046
> *Word play to get there little minds working..  And I'm a Yankee / military kid..
> I'm just sick of these fool bickering like a bitch then want respect when they slap woman , stay at home with there moms or build fake rides under a good name shop!!!  :angry:
> *


eh...u got a point


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Feb 5 2009, 06:37 PM~12918805
> *So take off todo tu ropa
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 5 2009, 02:02 PM~12915054
> *why do you care anyway stupid ass?  get a life homie and some pussy!!!!!!!!!
> *


I didnt care until your fake ass continually spoke on the groove after being warned several times..... Im not on some fakeass wannabe e-bangin shit like you and a couple other ****** in there that will remain nameless.... when/if you are ever seen face to face you will get dealt with....

and keep it real your tellin me to get some pussy, your ho ass is probably a 50yr old virgin


----------



## Eazy

Deezamn, everytime I leave this topic and come bac something always jumps off!


----------



## FiveNine619

"cha chaaa"
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:01 PM~12921335
> *Deezamn, everytime I leave this topic and come bac something always jumps off!
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

:nosad: It was nice kicking it with you cats, I'll be around, but this shit has hit a new low. Folks co-signing for fundi's illiterate, ignorant, bi-polar ass. I mean for reals, it's like that now :thumbsdown:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## Eazy

This topic been hit a "new low" for real to be honest. If I were somebody just being added to the site just now and seen the name of the topic I would expect to come in here and see all pics from cats being out riding and dippin' in these streets, not just Cali streets but everywhere. But for real though muhfuccas that's not from the mecca of this lifestyle be wanting to see Cali ridas and that's real. ****** that ain't from out there or don't have any ties to anyone from out that way look up to ****** from the west and if a ***** say he don't he a mark. I just recently sat bac and looked at the whole topic and notice that the majority of blac ridas that's on LIL from out there don't even come in here. Real spit this topic losing. Ain't no hating or none of that, it's just what it is. It's not respected. Respect is key. I tried to put my lil stamp on the thang but that'll never be good enough. And if I was out that way, my pride will never stop me from snapping flics of the rides out dippin. How and the hell are we supposed to look bac at our past without footage. If I want to see some ****** in traffic and it's from out west, y'all can catch me in the Los Angeles Riders topic in Post Your Rides. Y'all ****** be EaZy.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 5 2009, 11:56 PM~12922726
> *:nosad: It was nice kicking it with you cats, I'll be around, but this shit has hit a new low. Folks co-signing for fundi's illiterate, ignorant, bi-polar ass. I mean for reals, it's like that now :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 its a sad day when people start lookin up to fundi and his lies.he claimed to be this big custom stereo installer and hes rockin stock.pitbull can tell you when your a stereo installer you go all out on your own ride.tru keep doing it big the M way


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2009, 05:36 AM~12923412
> *This topic been hit a "new low" for real to be honest.  If I were somebody just being added to the site just now and seen the name of the topic I would expect to come in here and see all pics from cats being out riding and dippin' in these streets, not just Cali streets but everywhere.  But for real though muhfuccas that's not from the mecca of this lifestyle be wanting to see Cali ridas and that's real.  ****** that ain't from out there or don't have any ties to anyone from out that way look up to ****** from the west and if a ***** say he don't he a mark.  I just recently sat bac and looked at the whole topic and notice that the majority of blac ridas that's on LIL from out there don't even come in here.  Real spit this topic losing.  Ain't no hating or none of that, it's just what it is.  It's not respected.  Respect is key.  I tried to put my lil stamp on the thang but that'll never be good enough.  And if I was out that way, my pride will never stop me from snapping flics of the rides out dippin.  How and the hell are we supposed to look bac at our past without footage.  If I want to see some ****** in traffic and it's from out west, y'all can catch me in the Los Angeles Riders topic in Post Your Rides.  Y'all ****** be EaZy.
> *


 Hum...... 

Not all tight rides come from out west. you had me till you started speaking on that West shit . hence putting a divided into the topic !!!! Or train of thought. And FYI plenty of us have posted pics of every little thing and all some folks do is act fool and hate... :angry: 

I have no beef with most cats. Just one and that ****** is the real phony of LIL!!!! ( Not Scotty ) I got hot when that dog called my kids outs and spoke on shit he had no right . But claims to be such a high and mighty *****. I will tell him a fuck you to his face when I go to the M's picnic !!! I call a bitch when I see one and that ass clown hides behind his club and PM's. Dog... I hope that fool kicks rocks and really does leave this topic. On the real...

I state my opinion. when I first opened this topic I thought it was a color fest topic like the rest. Not a skin color thing... Then on top of that you got foolz crying on beating women , wife nagging , daddy hating and acting like the your typical African Male the white media portrays. Selfish ****** with a car . all they do is spend money on it... When someone talks about positive shit ( kids , saving money , or slowing down) you guys act like a bunch of clowns too.. Like I said I ain't got to be fake . I spend my money where it needs to be and car is second.. ain't got nothing to do with low riding .. Its nice to have a tight ride but not having a pot for you kids to piss in is just wrong!!!! Call it the daddy play .. so what.  


I DON'T HAVE TO HIDE IN A BOTTLE OR AT MY MOMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 06:11 AM~12923449
> *:0 its a sad day when people start lookin up to fundi and his lies.he claimed to be this big custom stereo installer and hes rockin stock.pitbull can tell you when your a stereo installer you go all out on your own ride.tru keep doing it big the M way
> *


get some shit straight .. I want my stock radio. I want OG interior.. thats the look I want. like I said you can huff and puff. Just proves I'm doing something if your bitch ass has to fallow me topic to topic and keep my dick in your mouth.. But I guess thats what a good bitch does..  Keep sucking. make shure you tug the balls...


----------



## chin checkin

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2009, 04:11 PM~12918006
> *arent you the guy in your 40's who acts like a black stereotype, hits women, fronts as a crip, acts like a border-line wino and loves gangster shit?  :uh:
> 
> fundi is a country bumpkin and should not use the N word but I get his point.
> *


aint you tha ****** who thinks hes black? gots kicked out of your club? i must be getting old, but i swear the topic title says BLACK LOWRIDERS. you aint black, most of the muffuggas up in here aint shit but crip wannabe white boys. and a fat ass uncle tom ass *****.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chin checkin_@Feb 6 2009, 06:40 AM~12923512
> *aint you tha ****** who thinks hes black? gots kicked out of your club? i must be getting old, but i swear the topic title says BLACK LOWRIDERS. you aint black, most of the muffuggas up in here aint shit but crip wannabe white boys. and a fat ass uncle tom ass *****.
> *


 :uh: And here we go again with some out sider... Just use your real name...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 06:25 AM~12923471
> *get some shit straight .. I want my stock radio. I want OG interior.. thats the look I want. like I said you can huff and puff. Just proves I'm doing something if your bitch ass has to fallow me topic to topic and keep my dick in your mouth.. But I guess thats what a good bitch does..  Keep sucking. make shure you tug the balls...
> *


keep running your mouth you fat retarded bitch.your scared to go to danas shop cause im going to beat your fat ass and thats real talk.last month you where sappose to go to dana shop you got wind of it that i was going to come down and you punked out and made up some bullshit story.you can e thug all you want but we will meet up even if meens that i have to come to n.c to do it.just remember R.I.T.S thats family right there and i got a place to stay  its a shame how alot of people dont want to come in here cause of your bi polar fat ass.you said way back in the begining you would ruin this topic. you have done a good job so far but you have earn an ass beating.and as for your dick you dont have one thats why that wilda beast you are married to takes the strap on to you.and ill will make it so you will get you ass beat every show you go to this year and thats not a threat thats a promise


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 06:47 AM~12923525
> *:uh:  And here we go again with some out sider... Just use your real name...
> *


whats the difference between that and you e thuggin and running your mouth but scared to come to your own clubs tatto shop you fat bitch


----------



## chin checkin

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 05:47 AM~12923525
> *:uh:  And here we go again with some out sider... Just use your real name...
> *


no fake name, i been reading this site and finally sined up. this topic supposed to be BLACK LOWRIDERS, but half these muthas are white ass ******* trying to claim crip this and crip that. crenshaws fakest done got kicked that fuck out his club and still on da net talmbout this and that all up in a topic he aint got no bizzness being in. and candimann yous a joke. broke ass *****, aint got shit but a *** ass homie with gold leg warmers and shit.


KEEP THIS TOPIC ABOUT BLACK LOWRIDERS.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 06:47 AM~12923525
> *:uh:  And here we go again with some out sider... Just use your real name...
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TONE LOCO, Skim


and there goes fundi scared like a bitch going under anonymous


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 6 2009, 01:56 AM~12922726
> *:nosad: It was nice kicking it with you cats, I'll be around, but this shit has hit a new low. Folks co-signing for fundi's illiterate, ignorant, bi-polar ass. I mean for reals, it's like that now :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad:
FA REALS. I MEAN, DAMN.. IT'S LIKE THAT CF?? I KNOW MY ASS IS IGNORANT AT TIMES, BUT I DON'T COME IN HERE DISSIN FOLK UNLESS THEY COME AT ME OR DEGRADE MY TOPIC. PITBULLX ALL BENT OUT OF SHAPE WHEN SOMEBODY MAKES REFERENCE TO CRIP. BUT HE'S RIGHT, I HAV'NT BEEN ACTIVE IN DAMN NEAR 20 YEARS SO I NEED TO TAKE A CHILL PILL (EVEN THOUGH IT'S ALL IN FUN). BUT YALL CHANGED TO 'CRIMINAL' NOT CRIP. SO WHY DOES IT MATTER TO YOU? SCOTTY SPOKE ON YOUR HOOD.. FINE. HANDLE THAT. THE BOTTOM LINE IS THIS IS A "BLACK LOWRIDER" TOPIC NOT A "BAFOONARY LOWRIDER" TOPIC. I'VE SEEN REPUTABLE PEOPLE STOP IN HERE LIKE WALLY, TWIN, AND BEAN TO NAME A FEW. THEY DON'T COME BACK NO MORE, NOR HAVE THEY POSTED ANYTHING. CAN YOU BLAME THEM? I'M STARTING TO FEEL WHAT TYRONE WAS SAYING. AND IT'S GETTING TO THE POINT WHERE I JUST WANT TO ABANDON MY OWN DAMN TOPIC. WHY FREEZE IT? FOLKS MIGHT CHILL OUT FOR A MINUTE, BUT A WEEK LATER THE SHIT WILL BE RIGHT BACK LIKE IT WAS OR WORSE! IF THIS IS HOW YALL FOOLS WANT IT THEN FINE. HAVE FUN WITH IT. I'MA START USING LIL OWN SOME NETWORK SHIT ONLY. -PEACE

187PURE


----------



## chin checkin

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 06:38 AM~12923804
> *FA REALS.  I MEAN, DAMN.. IT'S LIKE THAT CF??  I KNOW MY ASS IS IGNORANT AT TIMES, BUT I DON'T COME IN HERE DISSIN FOLK UNLESS THEY COME AT ME OR DEGRADE MY TOPIC.  PITBULLX ALL BENT OUT OF SHAPE WHEN SOMEBODY MAKES REFERENCE TO CRIP.  BUT HE'S RIGHT, I HAV'NT BEEN ACTIVE IN DAMN NEAR 20 YEARS SO I NEED TO TAKE A CHILL PILL (EVEN THOUGH IT'S ALL IN FUN).  BUT YALL CHANGED TO 'CRIMINAL' NOT CRIP.  SO WHY DOES IT MATTER TO YOU?  SCOTTY SPOKE ON YOUR HOOD.. FINE.  HANDLE THAT.  THE BOTTOM LINE IS THIS IS A "BLACK LOWRIDER" TOPIC NOT A "BAFOONARY LOWRIDER" TOPIC.  I'VE SEEN REPUTABLE PEOPLE STOP IN HERE LIKE WALLY, TWIN, AND BEAN TO NAME A FEW.  THEY DON'T COME BACK NO MORE, NOR HAVE THEY POSTED ANYTHING.  CAN YOU BLAME THEM?  I'M STARTING TO FEEL WHAT TYRONE WAS SAYING.  AND IT'S GETTING TO THE POINT WHERE I JUST WANT TO ABANDON MY OWN DAMN TOPIC.  WHY FREEZE IT?  FOLKS MIGHT CHILL OUT FOR A MINUTE, BUT A WEEK LATER THE SHIT WILL BE RIGHT BACK LIKE IT WAS OR WORSE!  IF THIS IS HOW YALL FOOLS WANT IT THEN FINE.  HAVE FUN WITH IT.  I'MA START USING LIL OWN SOME NETWORK SHIT ONLY. -PEACE
> 
> 187PURE
> *


WHAT YALL NEED TA DO IS GET FOOLS LIKE CRENSAHWS FINEST AND CANDIMAN THE FUCK OUT THESE TOPICS.


TELL CRENSHAWS FINEST TO KICK ROCKS JUST LIKE THE IMPERIALS DID.


----------



## 187PURE

I JUST WANT TO APOLAGIZE TO ALL MY *"REAL"* BLACK LOWRIDERS, AND WHITE ONES FOR THAT MATTER.. HEY MAN ALL RACES, FOR THE SHAME THAT'S BEEN BROUGHT ON OUR RACE IN THIS STOOGED ASS TOPIC. I HAD GOOD INTENSIONS WHEN I FIRST STARTED THIS TOPIC. AND SOME GOOD FOLK TRIED TO HELP IN THE BEGINNING. BUT IT GOT TARNISHED JUST LIKE THE GANGSTA THREAD. AND I'LL ADMIT, I CONTRIBUTED A LITTLE WITH THE STREET SHIT, HOOD SHIT, AND PUTTIN FOOT IN ****** ASS SHIT. IT AINT COOL YALL. FUNDI, WELL HE IS WHO HE IS. I AINT EVEN GON' PUT BLAME ON HIM. LET'S BLAME OURSELVES FOR KEEP PUTTIN LOGS IN THE FIRE; IF YOU IGNORE SOMEBODY EVENTUALLY THEY'LL DIE OUT. CF HAS DONE A REMARKABLE JOB ON HIS FOE, BUT THE SNOOTYNESS IS STARTING TO EVOLVE WITH HIM (EVEN THOUGH HE MAY NOT KNOW IT). SOMETIMES IT'S BEST TO BE HUMBLE. NOW I EXCEPT YOUR CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM ABOUT MY RIDE, BUT IT'S TURNING INTO DESTRUCTIVE CRITISISM. PITBULLX, LITL HOMIE, YOU ARE THE EPITIMY OF AN ACTIVE GANG MEMBER!! WHY THROW STONES AT ME WHEN YOU'RE DOING THE SAME SHIT. AND I DON'T WANT TO HEAR THAT "FAKE CRIP" SHIT EITHER. YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME HOMIE. NO DISRESPECT BUT I WAS IN LA BEFORE YOU WAS BORN (PROBABLY). IF YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT HOOD THEN HIT ME UP ON A PM TIP. OTHER THAN THAT, I LIKE YOUR TREY. PEOPLE LIKE TRU, DIRT, CRIPN8, ANT, CF, ROY, TONE, AND SCOTTY, I'LL PM YALL FOOLS SO WE CAN CHOP. OTHER THAN THAT.. I'M OUT!

187PURE


----------



## thestrongsurvive

I come in this topic and there are times when it is the best topic on LIL and then there are times when it is the worst topic on LIL. Everybody here has contributed good things and bad things to this topic we are all grown men so let's cut the bullshit out if somebody wants to be fake and tell lies then let them they have to live with the lies they tell especially if they have been called out on it and they keep doing it (This statement is not pointed at anyone particular) A little clowning is good and some of yall in here are hilarious but it is at the point now where all the BS is killing the topic. We all should be trying to keep this topic on point. This is just my opinion on all this.


----------



## low4ever

I been on lil for almost 6 years and i don't really post much, but this topic here is really shameful. All this shit started out in good fun few laughs here and there. Lately is just plain stupid. I mean we got grown men ( supposedly) up in here with the love for lowriders. Cats in here talking about banging and shit. What the fuck that got to do with building cars. I am not from the West nor do I bang, but I am from the streets. We don't talk all that shit on the internet about what we gonna do to somebody. Just don't it. We don't need that shit in here homie. I dpn't know any of you cats and really to care to. I respect everybody until they disrespect me personally on some grown man shit, but this e thugging or whatever you guys call is lame as hell. I never seen this many gangstas on the internet, whats gangsta about that really. 


But i see this topic is not gonna be helpful to me in any way, i was wanting to know a little bit more about the OG black lowriders but all i found in here was guys being hard with a keyboard. Amazing! 
I am black but i guess i will go to the white lowriders topic, its a lot more informative. ONE!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 08:02 AM~12923959
> *I JUST WANT TO APOLAGIZE TO ALL MY "REAL" BLACK LOWRIDERS, AND WHITE ONES FOR THAT MATTER.. HEY MAN ALL RACES, FOR THE SHAME THAT'S BEEN BROUGHT ON OUR RACE IN THIS STOOGED ASS TOPIC.  I HAD GOOD INTENSIONS WHEN I FIRST STARTED THIS TOPIC.  AND SOME GOOD FOLK TRIED TO HELP IN THE BEGINNING.  BUT IT GOT TARNISHED JUST LIKE THE GANGSTA THREAD.  AND I'LL ADMIT, I CONTRIBUTED A LITTLE WITH THE STREET SHIT, HOOD SHIT, AND PUTTIN FOOT IN ****** ASS SHIT.  IT AINT COOL YALL.  FUNDI, WELL HE IS WHO HE IS.  I AINT EVEN GON' PUT BLAME ON HIM.  LET'S BLAME OURSELVES FOR KEEP PUTTIN LOGS IN THE FIRE;  IF YOU IGNORE SOMEBODY EVENTUALLY THEY'LL DIE OUT.  CF HAS DONE A REMARKABLE JOB ON HIS FOE, BUT THE SNOOTYNESS IS STARTING TO EVOLVE WITH HIM (EVEN THOUGH HE MAY NOT KNOW IT).  SOMETIMES IT'S BEST TO BE HUMBLE.  NOW I EXCEPT YOUR CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM ABOUT MY RIDE, BUT IT'S TURNING INTO DESTRUCTIVE CRITISISM.  PITBULLX, LITL HOMIE, YOU ARE THE EPITIMY OF AN ACTIVE GANG MEMBER!!  WHY THROW STONES AT ME WHEN YOU'RE DOING THE SAME SHIT.  AND I DON'T WANT TO HEAR THAT "FAKE CRIP" SHIT EITHER.  YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME HOMIE.  NO DISRESPECT BUT I WAS IN LA BEFORE YOU WAS BORN (PROBABLY).  IF YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT HOOD THEN HIT ME UP ON A PM TIP.  OTHER THAN THAT, I LIKE YOUR TREY.  PEOPLE LIKE TRU, DIRT, CRIPN8, ANT, CF, ROY, TONE, AND SCOTTY, I'LL PM YALL FOOLS SO WE CAN CHOP.  OTHER THAN THAT.. I'M OUT!
> 
> 187PURE
> *


d you dont need to apalogize to know one.you started a topic to pay respect to the og black ridaz and builders.its a shame you have a few ingnorant assholes out there like fundi that try to destroy your topic.a lot of the regulars who come in this topic are know saying there to much drama and im out.thats what these fools want hell with that you belong in this topic there the ones that need to be gone.im going to put it out like this to flake85 and kaddi king. fundis a member of your club. he is an imbaresment to your club.flake85 (dana) look what happen at christmas time when you posted the vid of your car.2nd of all how to street dreamz let a stock car into your club?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 08:44 AM~12924183
> *d you dont need to apalogize to know one.you started a topic to pay respect to the og black ridaz and builders.its a shame you have a few ingnorant assholes out there like fundi that try to destroy your topic.a lot of the regulars who come in this topic are know saying there to much drama and im out.thats what these fools want hell with that you belong in this topic there the ones that need to be gone.im going to put it out like this to flake85 and kaddi king. fundis a member of your club. he is an imbaresment to your club.flake85 (dana) look what happen at christmas time when you posted the vid of your car.2nd of all how to street dreamz let a stock car into your  club?
> *


 :uh: 

what the hell you talking about. I post up my peeps car to show how they roll stupid I never disrepected any one. Kick rocks with yur shit.. You guys started that BS!!! Your post are the main problem in a topic like this. talk and got nothing to say.. Like I said before you aint posted nothing nor did anything!!!! I have weather you like it or not but I have..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 5 2009, 12:31 PM~12915280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it needs touch up
> *


 garbage....... what kind of thug sports a star tat on they fore arm!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: some ganstalisious shit right there....


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 08:55 AM~12924259
> *:uh:
> 
> what the hell you talking about. I post up my peeps car to show how they roll stupid I never disrepected any one. Kick rocks with yur shit.. You guys started that BS!!! Your post are the main problem in a topic like this. talk and got nothing to say.. Like I said before you aint posted nothing nor did anything!!!! I have weather you like it or not but I have..
> *


all you posted is lies.you dissrespected pretty much everyone in this topic.everyone but cf hates you here so why do you keep comming in here where your not wanted.if im i problem in here d let me know and ill be out.d what you need to do is have the mods clean this topic and tell them who you dont want in your topic and get this topic back where it use to be.fundi you got all this mouth meet me up danas sat


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 09:10 AM~12924355
> *all you posted is lies.you dissrespected pretty much everyone in this topic.everyone but cf hates you here so why do you keep comming in here where your not wanted.if im i problem in here d let me know and ill be out.d what you need to do is have the mods clean this topic and tell them who you dont want in your topic and get this topic back where it use to  be.fundi you got all this mouth meet me up danas sat
> *


 You aint going to be there. you need the time for him to fix that raggidy ass tatto on your arm... Like I said where did I ever disrepect the 2 prex of the club? In fact I just said words to get you fools from hating... And Kaddi is here playing the WII . hes in Raghlie NC all week for trainning and shit.. so what ........... :0 

prove my lies!!!!!!!!! becouse if you can , I'll send you money to go fix that gay shit stain on your arm your proud of....Everything you said I did not have I posted!!!! with me in it or around it... 


By the way that shit looks like shit on your arm!!!!!!!! get a real tatto then post up pics!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 09:02 AM~12924306
> *garbage....... what kind of thug sports a star tat on they fore arm!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  some ganstalisious shit right there....
> *


thats my ankle i guess you wouldnt know fat bitches like you and your wilda beast cave troll dont have them with all the fat.my arms are sleeved and my back half done not like you posting lies how your going to get sleeved.your peice of shit expo got repoed you could even pay yor truck payment.50,000 a year.your a joke.just do everyone a fafor and go kill yourself


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 09:18 AM~12924421
> *thats my ankle i guess you wouldnt know fat bitches like you and your wilda beast cave troll dont have them with all the fat.my arms are sleeved and my back half done not like you posting lies how your going to get sleeved.your peice of shit expo got repoed you could even pay yor truck payment.50,000 a year.your a joke.just do everyone a fafor and go kill yourself
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats even gayer!!!!!!!!!!!! and my arms have tatts stupid... And my truck did not get repoded. I posted the site I was on. How the fuck you repo a 8 plus yr truck you ass clown......... I have pics from day one with my trucks.. I'm glad you silly enought to believe everything. shows your simple mind..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 09:17 AM~12924407
> *You aint going to be there. you need the time for him to fix that raggidy ass tatto on your arm... Like I said where did I ever disrepect the 2 prex of the club? In fact I just said words to get you fools from hating... And Kaddi is here playing the WII . hes in  Raghlie NC all week for trainning and shit.. so what ........... :0
> 
> prove my lies!!!!!!!!! becouse if you can , I'll send you money to go fix that gay shit stain on your arm your proud of....Everything you said I did not have I posted!!!! with me in it or around it...
> By the way that shit looks like shit on your arm!!!!!!!! get a real tatto then post up pics!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


stop talkin shit and meet me up danas sat and heres a pic of a real tattoo for you show up sat and you will be getting a close up of it








fundi face the facts you are a fat bitch and you never had a fight in your life


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 09:24 AM~12924472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thats even gayer!!!!!!!!!!!! and my arms have tatts stupid... And my truck did not get repoded. I posted the site I was on. How the fuck you repo a 8 plus yr truck you ass clown......... I have pics from day one with my trucks.. I'm glad you silly enought to believe everything. shows your simple mind..
> *


cause your broke ass couldnt afford a new truck and bought it use you fat fuck.and you wanted to know what lies i cought you in
1) 50,000 a year when your pay stub said 8 an hour.
2) you told scotty you could hook him up with tires and batteries you had a sponsor.
3) you told scotty you had a racing nova 
4)last fall you told d you where up in philly at a mall.
5)you said you never ripped of people on here and check your feedback everyone who called you out you tried to make lie after lie
do i need to go on fungass


----------



## TONE LOCO

fundi im not even going to waist any more time with you meet me sat at danas and get your ass whooped if you got any balls. you better go take your meds like tru said.d i want to palagize to d and everyone else for having to read this bs .fundi just pushes my buttons like he has done to a few of us.hes all e thuggin but he wont meet me at his clubs tattoo shop but he will slip and i will be there


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 09:28 AM~12924516
> *stop talkin shit and meet me up danas sat and heres a pic of a real tattoo for you show up sat and you will be getting a close up of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fundi face the facts you are a fat bitch and you never had a fight in your life
> *


 You just a angry little boy , with Gorilla arms!!! damn you like a chia pet or some shit. why you post that stupid shit!!!!! Fight at a a club members job. thats a bitch move. you on some 8th grade shit. I'm done back and forth with you . Your mind aint right... 























Look some more of my lies for you.. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Feb 5 2009, 12:31 PM~12915280-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it needs touch up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 5 2009, 12:55 PM~12915483
> *speechless :scrutinize:
> *





> *Lesbian and Gay Symbolism
> Since the 1940's and 1950's, a nautical star tattoo has been used by some homosexuals to indicate their sexual preference. Lesbians started this practice among themselves during an era when homosexuality was frowned upon and not spoken about. Many lesbians chose to get a small nautical star tattoo on the top of their wrist, which could easily be covered by a watch if
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 09:43 AM~12924646
> *You just a angry little boy , with Gorilla arms!!! damn you like a chia pet or some shit. why you post that stupid shit!!!!! Fight at a a club members job. thats a bitch move. you on some 8th grade shit. I'm done back and forth with you . Your mind aint right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look some more of my lies for you.. :0
> *


if you have something to say to me grow some ball and meet me at danas shop.im going to be real with you if i have to get you ass in nc your not going to like that


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

check tbis out y'all being an oplder cat I knew better than to fall for nonsense and get involved with it!!! I'm done with that shit!! we need to wipe the slate clean and show L.I.L. that we can civil and make a positve contribution to the game as we have done in the past!!! so let's show them how we do it. other races are always welcome in here but it keep it cool and respectfull and we can all have fun and chill in here!!! and if anybody is worried about what "I have" or whatever man up and get me on the p.m. tip and we can chop it up!! so fellas and ladies let's keep this topic 100 and show the homie 187 some respct for making this topic!!! Peace


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup Big Al


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Maybe a topic title name change is due?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:27 AM~12925035
> *check tbis out y'all being an oplder cat I knew better than to fall for nonsense and get involved with it!!!  I'm done with that shit!!  we need to wipe the slate clean and show L.I.L. that we can civil and make a positve contribution to the game as we have done in the past!!!  so let's show them how we do it.  other races are always welcome in here but it keep it cool and respectfull  and we can all have fun and chill in here!!!  and if anybody is worried about what "I have" or whatever man up and get me on the p.m. tip and we can chop it up!!  so fellas and ladies let's keep this topic 100 and show the homie 187 some respct for making this topic!!!  Peace
> *


Chuuuuch :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Strong


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

and Fundi on the real if you still need those gates I got you on it. just be cool baby, be cool.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:43 AM~12925178
> *waddup Strong
> *


Just chillin trying to help get this topic back on track.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

me too homie.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Dirt


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Any of you guys going to make it out here for the LRM show march 1.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

march 1st where


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

the question I still want answered is why would a Black person want to mess up a Black themed thread on purpose???????????


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:55 AM~12926008
> *the question I still  want answered is why would a Black person want to mess up a Black themed thread on purpose???????????
> *


cause hes bi polar and retarded


----------



## Dean Martin

FUCK YOU DOUBLE V-YOU A COWARD-YOU ARE THE MAIN ONE ON THIS FORUM DISREPECTING-YOU GO GET HANDLE HOMEBOY-ITS GOING TO HAPPEN AT SN OR IN THE STREET WHENEVER CATCH YOU AT FIRST-WE GO SEE WHO IS THE REAL WET BACK IS-MEET ME AT SUPER NATURAL TODAY YOU COWARD


----------



## Dean Martin

MEET ME AT SN TODAY ON WESTERN WITH YOUR PEOPLE AND MY PEOPLE-FUCK YOU FUCK YOUR JOB AND FUCK ALL YOUR COWARD FRIENDS YOU TALK-GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER BITCH-WE NEED TO MEET TODAY


----------



## Dean Martin

WE CAN EVEN MEET UP AT YOUR JOB-WHAT UP BITCH


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:44 AM~12925877
> *march 1st where
> *


Phoenix AZ.


----------



## Dean Martin

ANY PICNIC YOU EVER SHOW TO DOUBLE V RAZA IS WIPPING YOU ASS IN FRONT OF YOUR FRIENDS-FUCK YOU DOUBLE V YOU A COWARD ASS ETHUG


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:55 AM~12926008
> *the question I still  want answered is why would a Black person want to mess up a Black themed thread on purpose???????????
> *


----------



## Dean Martin

STOP RUNNING BITCH-ANY OTHER DAY YOU DISSING CALLING ******** ******* AND NOW YOU WANT TO TALK LIKE EVERYTHING IS FINE-THATS A COWARD MOVE-WE STILL LOOKING FOR YOU-SHOW UP TO ANY PICNIC AND RAZA GO HANDLE YOU REAL NICE-YOU CAN'T TALK YOUR WAY OUT OF THIS


----------



## Dean Martin

AND FUCK ALL YOU LEVA RAZA WHO LET FOO DIS RAZA EVERYDAY


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: STOP BICKERING AND SHOW PICS OF BROTHAS LOWRIDIN...SAME 4 ******  KEEP TALKIN SHIT FOR 2YRS NOW :angry:


----------



## Dean Martin

DOUBLE V AINT FROM SUPER NATURAL NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER NEVER WAS FROM L.A. AND NEVER BEEN FROM ANY GANG-REAL SUPER NATURAL US THAT LAST AND DOUBLE V WHAT I TALKING ABOUT SO DON'T PLAY STUPID YOU FAKE-YOU NEVER
BE AT SUPER NATURAL-THEY TOLD US EVERYTHING ABOUT YOUR FAKE ASS LAST WEEK EXCEPT FOR WHERE YOU STAY AND LAUGH AND SAID HE STAY WAY OUT IN SAN DIEGO-SO WE KNOW YOUR AREA YOU FAGGET


----------



## Dean Martin

WATCH WHO YOU TALKING TO-DOUBLE V HASS DIS RAZA TO MANY TIME AND NOW SOME PEOPLE WANT TO SEE HIM IN PERSON-COME TO SN AND GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER COWARD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 6 2009, 11:16 AM~12926261
> *WE CAN EVEN MEET UP AT YOUR JOB-WHAT UP BITCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 6 2009, 11:37 AM~12926514
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: STOP BICKERING AND SHOW PICS OF BROTHAS LOWRIDIN...SAME 4 ******  KEEP TALKIN SHIT FOR 2YRS NOW :angry:
> *


 X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Dean or Fundi please leave!!!!


----------



## Dean Martin

WHAT UP BITCH WHY YOU RUNNING-WE ALREADY BEEN BY SN SHOP AND GOT THE REAL SCOOP ON YOUR FAKE ETHUGGIN AND FROM THE WAY IT LOOK THEY DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT WE DO TO YOU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

see what I mean fellas. back to to bizness. ccarrii your '61 is clean as fuck!!!!!


----------



## Dean Martin

YOUR NUMBER HAS TO START WITH 619 858 ALL I NEED IS FOR YOU TO FINISH THE REST


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

858-yormama


----------



## 187PURE

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.. MODS PLEASE FORBID FUNDI/CANDIMAN/DEAN MARTIN FROM USING THIS THREAD. THANK YOU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup "D"


----------



## Dean Martin

WE KNOW YOUR REAL NAME SO THIS SHOULD NOT BE TO HAD-ONE OF SN EVEN SAID THAT SCOOTY IS NOT EVEN YOUR REAL NAME-I THINK THEY SAID SOME WEIRD NAME LIKE PERNEL OR PERCY-WHAT EVEN IT IS WE KNOW NOW THAT BRADFORd IS YOUR REAL LAST NAME FOR SURE


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

STILL NO PICS????? :thumbsdown: :uh: HE CARES WHO GANGBANGS, OR WHO IS FROM SN OR WHOS CRIPPIN OR WHOS NEVER BUILT A CAR...WHERES THE MODS WHEN U NEED EM :rant: :no:


----------



## Dean Martin

SO YOU STILL WANT TO PLAY-GIVE ME A MINUTE SO I CAN GET YOUR NUMBER SINCE YOU THIS CALLING MEXICANS ******** AND ****** IS SO FUNNY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 6 2009, 03:02 PM~12926828
> *STILL NO PICS????? :thumbsdown:  :uh: HE CARES WHO GANGBANGS, OR WHO IS FROM SN OR WHOS CRIPPIN OR WHOS NEVER BUILT A CAR...WHERES THE MODS WHEN U NEED EM :rant:  :no:
> *


x2


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 12:58 PM~12926779
> *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.. MODS PLEASE FORBID FUNDI/CANDIMAN/DEAN MARTIN FROM USING THIS THREAD.  THANK YOU
> *


thank you.now lets get this topic back where it belongs


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Tone


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:09 PM~12926905
> *sup Tone
> *


not to much just a chillen


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

front end of the '63


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:11 PM~12926926
> *
> *


that must be your twin in the picture cause you dont work there lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 12:12 PM~12926931
> *not to much just a chillen
> *


same here! fucking rain!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:53 AM~12926714
> *see what I mean fellas.  back to to bizness.  ccarrii your '61 is clean as fuck!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:13 PM~12926942
> *front end of the '63
> 
> *


Hey V is that your tre?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 12:18 PM~12926991
> *Thanks homie!  :biggrin:
> *


welcome


----------



## DKM ATX

What's good Homie's

This topic keeps me laughing

:biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:15 PM~12926970
> *same here!  fucking rain!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


its sunny and around 35 degrees here and starting to warm up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 6 2009, 12:19 PM~12926999
> *Hey V is that your tre?
> *


my avatar


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 02:11 PM~12926926
> *
> *


What year is this issue


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 12:22 PM~12927033
> *its sunny and around 35 degrees here and starting to warm up
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 6 2009, 12:24 PM~12927044
> *What year is this issue
> *


dec. 2002 just a little bit of history for my "homies" and non believers


----------



## 187PURE

WHOLE LOTTA SHIT'S BOUT TO CHANGE WITH MY RIDE STARTING NEXT WEEK. TIME TO GET MY WEIGHT UP FELLAS


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:24 PM~12927048
> *
> *


but sunday there talkin the 60s d can crack open the moon roof :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 12:27 PM~12927076
> *but sunday there talkin the 60s d can crack open the moon roof :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 6 2009, 03:21 PM~12927014
> *What's good Homie's
> 
> This topic keeps me laughing
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT'S A GANG OF FUN UP IN HERE AT TIMES. BUT LATELY IT'S GOTTEN WAY OUT OF HAND. IT'S GON' GET BACK ON THE GOOD FOOT THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 03:27 PM~12927076
> *but sunday there talkin the 60s d can crack open the moon roof :cheesy:
> *


YEAH SOMETHIN LIKE THAT. PROBLEM IS I'MA BE PARKED LOOKIN UP


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 01:31 PM~12927113
> *YEAH SOMETHIN LIKE THAT.  PROBLEM IS I'MA BE PARKED LOOKIN UP
> *


but we can get some work in with out freezen though


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 6 2009, 11:24 AM~12925637
> *Any of you guys going to make it out here for the LRM show march 1.
> *


hotel is booked and ready to party!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 6 2009, 03:34 PM~12927144
> *but we can get some work in with out freezen though
> *


YEAH I CAN FINALLY BLEED THE BRAKES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swNnojzHYzo


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 6 2009, 01:34 PM~12927145
> *hotel is booked and ready to party!!!
> *


Cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_4N8MVMm7s&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

AY STRONG, COULD YOU SNAP A FEW FLICS. AINT NO SHOWS CRACKIN WHERE I'M AT TIL AROUND MAY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 03:39 PM~12927191
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_4N8MVMm7s&feature=related
> *


DAMN. HAV'NT HEARD FROM HIM IN A WHILE. IT'S EASY TO CONFUSE HIM WITH MC SHAN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs&feature=related


----------



## CHUCC

Couple of the mine and the homies rides


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI3inHqe1G4


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

damn ccarrii!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC

The Homie Deesta in Street Customs Magazine. Me in the background posing trying not to smile :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 01:45 PM~12927226
> *Couple of the mine and the homies rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was that grey cadi in street customs magazine a while back?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 03:45 PM~12927226
> *Couple of the mine and the homies rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT DAMN THAT MUTHAFUCKAS CLEAN  

I WANNA BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP :tongue:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** Deesta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

CCARRIII, ARE THOSE 13s ON THAT LAC?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

now this is how it should be!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 03:51 PM~12927293
> *CCARRIII, ARE THOSE 13s ON THAT LAC?
> *


NEVERMIND. JUST READ THAT THEY'RE 14 X 7 D's. I WAS TRYING TO HAVE THE SAME THEME WITH THE WHITE GUT AND THE WHITE STEERING WHEEL. WHAT KIND OF STEERING WHEEL IS THAT DOGG?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 01:45 PM~12927226
> *Couple of the mine and the homies rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicee


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 03:54 PM~12927319
> *now this is how it should be!!!!!!!!!
> *


I WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST THAT SAME REMARK


----------



## CHUCC

The homie bangin the switch on the shaw


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 03:45 PM~12927226
> *Couple of the mine and the homies rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAD 14 X 7 WITH 175/70/14 TIRES. THEY ARE ALMOST EQUAL TO A 13 X 7 WITH 155/80/13 TIRES IN OVERALL HEIGHT. PROBLEM IS, I CAN'T GET THAT TIRE SIZE WHERE I'M AT. I CAN GET THE ABOVE 13 TIRES ALLDAY AT PEP BOYS FOR $20 A POP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 04:05 PM~12927402
> *The homie bangin the switch on the shaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE WHAT I'M SAYIN.. GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE.

ONE THING THOUGH, I WONDER IF YOU CAN GET MORE INCES WITH A 155/80/13. THINK ABOUT IT.. MORE MEAT LESS RIM ON THE 13s. ON THE 14s WITH 175/70/14 TIRES, YOU HAVE LESS MEAT MORE RIM


----------



## 187PURE

THAT LAC GIVES MACK 10's A RUN FOR HIS MONEY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwWTbYHQWEQ


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNmeixYw9m0&feature=related


----------



## CHUCC

Here is a couple of old school pics. NFL (****** For Life) Santa Ana car club from the early 90's. One of the only Black Lowrider Clubs in Orange County California. They kinda fell off, but are trying to make a comeback.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 12:58 PM~12926779
> *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.. MODS PLEASE FORBID FUNDI/CANDIMAN/DEAN MARTIN FROM USING THIS THREAD.  THANK YOU
> *


what are you talking about.. :dunno: 

They know my IP number I have not done anything. don't put my name in this crap.... it's called a IP{ ban..... thats not me..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 01:51 PM~12927841
> *Here is a couple of old school pics. NFL (****** For Life) Santa Ana car club from the early 90's. One of the only Black Lowrider Clubs in Orange County California. They kinda fell off, but are trying to make a comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O.G. Russ did the mural!!!!!!!! or was it Blaze????


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 01:57 PM~12927914
> *the homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  O.G. Russ did the mural!!!!!!!!  or was it Blaze????
> *


Dont know who did the mural. He bought the car from someone with the mural already on there. He ended up turning the car into a hopper and tore it up.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 02:53 PM~12927871
> *what are you talking about.. :dunno:
> 
> They know my IP number I have not done anything. don't put my name in this crap....  it's called a IP{ ban..... thats not me..
> *


i will translate it for you.d(187 pure) doesnt want you in his topic no more you ruined it enough now go take your meds and go back to lowrider.com


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 02:00 PM~12927939
> *Dont know who did the mural. He bought the car from someone with the mural already on there. He ended up turning the car into a hopper and tore it up.
> *


damn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Dirt


----------



## 187PURE

ALL YALL HAVE A NICE WEEKEND.. GOT TO GO CASH SOME CHECKS


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 03:12 PM~12928048
> *sup Dirt
> *



wussup! Just laying low watching ya'll sort the mess out...

Its all good though..... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Feb 5 2009, 11:56 PM~12922726-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad: It was nice kicking it with you cats, I'll be around, but this shit has hit a new low. Folks co-signing for fundi's illiterate, ignorant, bi-polar ass. I mean for reals, it's like that now :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 6 2009, 06:11 AM~12923449
> *:0 its a sad day when people start lookin up to fundi and his lies.he claimed to be this big custom stereo installer and hes rockin stock.pitbull can tell you when your a stereo installer you go all out on your own ride.tru keep doing it big the M way
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fundi is just some country bumkin....the muthafucka that in real violation since 2002 day #1 is Scotty....he's dissed people familys, races, clubs, sets, Super Natural as a club and a plaque, made Tommy's shop and Rat look bad on here, fronts as a Crip from 2 different sets...and y'all on Fundi's case???? :uh: iz ya'll ****** blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This bitch scotyy been on the phone with ya'll like he's your homie and y'all still giving him a pass!!!! y'all is crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chin checkin_@Feb 6 2009, 06:40 AM~12923512
> *aint you tha ****** who thinks hes black? gots kicked out of your club? i must be getting old, but i swear the topic title says BLACK LOWRIDERS. you aint black, most of the muffuggas up in here aint shit but crip wannabe white boys. and a fat ass uncle tom ass *****.
> *


87th & hooper in L.A. homie....whenever u ready. Yeah, I think I'm black...wtf you gonna do about it?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chin checkin_@Feb 6 2009, 07:47 AM~12923867
> *WHAT YALL NEED TA DO IS GET FOOLS LIKE CRENSAHWS FINEST AND CANDIMAN THE FUCK OUT THESE TOPICS.
> TELL CRENSHAWS FINEST TO KICK ROCKS JUST LIKE THE IMPERIALS DID.
> *


Aint nobody kicked CF out homeboy...go ask the IMP's whats hatnin' if you so concerned about it....and if you want, come see me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 07:38 AM~12923804
> *:yessad:
> FA REALS.  I MEAN, DAMN.. IT'S LIKE THAT CF??  I KNOW MY ASS IS IGNORANT AT TIMES, BUT I DON'T COME IN HERE DISSIN FOLK UNLESS THEY COME AT ME OR DEGRADE MY TOPIC.  PITBULLX ALL BENT OUT OF SHAPE WHEN SOMEBODY MAKES REFERENCE TO CRIP.  BUT HE'S RIGHT, I HAV'NT BEEN ACTIVE IN DAMN NEAR 20 YEARS SO I NEED TO TAKE A CHILL PILL (EVEN THOUGH IT'S ALL IN FUN).  BUT YALL CHANGED TO 'CRIMINAL' NOT CRIP.  SO WHY DOES IT MATTER TO YOU?  SCOTTY SPOKE ON YOUR HOOD.. FINE.  HANDLE THAT.  THE BOTTOM LINE IS THIS IS A "BLACK LOWRIDER" TOPIC NOT A "BAFOONARY LOWRIDER" TOPIC.  I'VE SEEN REPUTABLE PEOPLE STOP IN HERE LIKE WALLY, TWIN, AND BEAN TO NAME A FEW.  THEY DON'T COME BACK NO MORE, NOR HAVE THEY POSTED ANYTHING.  CAN YOU BLAME THEM?  I'M STARTING TO FEEL WHAT TYRONE WAS SAYING.  AND IT'S GETTING TO THE POINT WHERE I JUST WANT TO ABANDON MY OWN DAMN TOPIC.  WHY FREEZE IT?  FOLKS MIGHT CHILL OUT FOR A MINUTE, BUT A WEEK LATER THE SHIT WILL BE RIGHT BACK LIKE IT WAS OR WORSE!  IF THIS IS HOW YALL FOOLS WANT IT THEN FINE.  HAVE FUN WITH IT.  I'MA START USING LIL OWN SOME NETWORK SHIT ONLY. -PEACE
> 
> 187PURE
> *


yeah homie, it's like that. don't be checkin' fundi's bitchass on HERE and let scotty's punk ass get a pass...you been let'n him get a pass on here for months too...fundi aint nothing compared to that fool...thats real....now i told you when you called me on the phone talking about how much you think scotyy seems like phony..i told you not to tell me but to tell him on LIL and on the phone...did you???? I bet not...

like i told u a million times, it's YOUR topic, YOU created it...if u would have managed it properly it wouldint have goten this way.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 08:02 AM~12923959
> *I JUST WANT TO APOLAGIZE TO ALL MY "REAL" BLACK LOWRIDERS, AND WHITE ONES FOR THAT MATTER.. HEY MAN ALL RACES, FOR THE SHAME THAT'S BEEN BROUGHT ON OUR RACE IN THIS STOOGED ASS TOPIC.  I HAD GOOD INTENSIONS WHEN I FIRST STARTED THIS TOPIC.  AND SOME GOOD FOLK TRIED TO HELP IN THE BEGINNING.  BUT IT GOT TARNISHED JUST LIKE THE GANGSTA THREAD.  AND I'LL ADMIT, I CONTRIBUTED A LITTLE WITH THE STREET SHIT, HOOD SHIT, AND PUTTIN FOOT IN ****** ASS SHIT.  IT AINT COOL YALL.  FUNDI, WELL HE IS WHO HE IS.  I AINT EVEN GON' PUT BLAME ON HIM.  LET'S BLAME OURSELVES FOR KEEP PUTTIN LOGS IN THE FIRE;  IF YOU IGNORE SOMEBODY EVENTUALLY THEY'LL DIE OUT.  CF HAS DONE A REMARKABLE JOB ON HIS FOE, BUT THE SNOOTYNESS IS STARTING TO EVOLVE WITH HIM (EVEN THOUGH HE MAY NOT KNOW IT).  SOMETIMES IT'S BEST TO BE HUMBLE.  NOW I EXCEPT YOUR CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM ABOUT MY RIDE, BUT IT'S TURNING INTO DESTRUCTIVE CRITISISM.  PITBULLX, LITL HOMIE, YOU ARE THE EPITIMY OF AN ACTIVE GANG MEMBER!!  WHY THROW STONES AT ME WHEN YOU'RE DOING THE SAME SHIT.  AND I DON'T WANT TO HEAR THAT "FAKE CRIP" SHIT EITHER.  YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME HOMIE.  NO DISRESPECT BUT I WAS IN LA BEFORE YOU WAS BORN (PROBABLY).  IF YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT HOOD THEN HIT ME UP ON A PM TIP.  OTHER THAN THAT, I LIKE YOUR TREY.  PEOPLE LIKE TRU, DIRT, CRIPN8, ANT, CF, ROY, TONE, AND SCOTTY, I'LL PM YALL FOOLS SO WE CAN CHOP.  OTHER THAN THAT.. I'M OUT!
> 
> 187PURE
> *



Like I said...handle manage your topic and all would be fine...

And me "snoty"...well, to me, I've PAID the cost to be like that. I mean wtf you expect when I see you with a fast and furious steering wheel with a turbo boost bottun on the hammer?? or white interior....or a maaco paint job? i know u can do beer than that. 

and yeah....that fake crip shit aint no joke....you around 40 years old...u left L.A. in the L.A. 70's right...homei u was like 10...u aint banged. thast ck bk stuff aint cool on here...what do u expect form me or pitbull or some others?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:27 AM~12925035
> *check tbis out y'all being an oplder cat I knew better than to fall for nonsense and get involved with it!!!  I'm done with that shit!!  we need to wipe the slate clean and show L.I.L. that we can civil and make a positve contribution to the game as we have done in the past!!!  so let's show them how we do it.  other races are always welcome in here but it keep it cool and respectfull  and we can all have fun and chill in here!!!  and if anybody is worried about what "I have" or whatever man up and get me on the p.m. tip and we can chop it up!!  so fellas and ladies let's keep this topic 100 and show the homie 187 some respct for making this topic!!!  Peace
> *


naw *****....u don't get a pass...i aint gonna name names but theres several people that are gonna mop u if you ever get seen for all the fakin', frontin', dissing sets and peoples families you've done on here.

we aint cool with you after all that. what you expect? us to forget it? 

NOBODY, not even fundi has done all the shit you have to people on this website.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 12:45 PM~12927226
> *Couple of the mine and the homies rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's Deesta at?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dean Martin_@Feb 6 2009, 12:09 PM~12926175
> *FUCK YOU DOUBLE V-YOU A COWARD-YOU ARE THE MAIN ONE ON THIS FORUM DISREPECTING-YOU GO GET HANDLE HOMEBOY-ITS GOING TO HAPPEN AT SN OR IN THE STREET WHENEVER CATCH YOU AT FIRST-WE GO SEE WHO IS THE REAL WET BACK IS-MEET ME AT SUPER NATURAL TODAY YOU COWARD
> *


word is startin' to get back to SN about that fool...it's about time.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 6 2009, 03:50 PM~12929145
> *Where's Deesta at?
> *


He still be on here every once in a while. He working on a 87 monte and 62 impala right now.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 04:18 PM~12928807
> *Fundi is just some country bumkin....the muthafucka that in real violation since 2002 day #1 is Scotty....he's dissed people familys, races, clubs, sets, Super Natural as a club and a plaque, made Tommy's shop and Rat look bad on here, fronts as a Crip from 2 different sets...and y'all on Fundi's case???? :uh: iz ya'll ****** blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This bitch scotyy been on the phone with ya'll like he's your homie and y'all still giving him a pass!!!! y'all is crazy!!
> 87th & hooper in L.A. homie....whenever u ready. Yeah, I think I'm black...wtf you gonna do about it?
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 03:53 PM~12929187
> *He still be on here every once in a while. He working on a 87 monte and 62 impala right now.
> *


Good stuff. Tell him to trek over to crenshaw this springr. Go dippin in the lacs.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 03:18 PM~12928807
> *Fundi is just some country bumkin....the muthafucka that in real violation since 2002 day #1 is Scotty....he's dissed people familys, races, clubs, sets, Super Natural as a club and a plaque, made Tommy's shop and Rat look bad on here, fronts as a Crip from 2 different sets...and y'all on Fundi's case???? :uh: iz ya'll ****** blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This bitch scotyy been on the phone with ya'll like he's your homie and y'all still giving him a pass!!!! y'all is crazy!!
> 87th & hooper in L.A. homie....whenever u ready. Yeah, I think I'm black...wtf you gonna do about it?
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 5 2009, 11:56 PM~12922726
> *:nosad: It was nice kicking it with you cats, I'll be around, but this shit has hit a new low. Folks co-signing for fundi's illiterate, ignorant, bi-polar ass. I mean for reals, it's like that now :thumbsdown:
> *


Ain't you the one the was co-signing for scotty's cake ass when he was get'n bum rushed a few weeks ago? wheres those pics of his '61 he was tellin' u about??? I'm just saying Tru...u know the deal on that ***** too....don't let fundi have it and then let this 46 yo buster get a pass....theres so much dirt on scotty it's undeniable...for u to address one and not the other is str8 up bullshit.


187PURE...that^^ applies to you too


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

they don't see shit. I'll be the scape goat. Like you said. There are others that have done wrong too..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 05:27 PM~12929478
> *they don't see shit. I'll be the scape goat. Like you said. There are others that have done wrong too..
> *


I'll keep it 100 with you.....and i aint your friend so dont think I'm get'n all chummy with your ass either but I'll give u this respect and my time....

A lot of people including myself, gave Scotty a good amount of respect and the benefit of the doubt over you. The dude claimed SN, Tommy's shop, rep'd L.A. and the west cost, banged on outta towners, claimed the C and some other things while you were in OT suckin' the white mans dick, being an uncle tom, putin' down your own race, using the N word while people seen u posing with that woman u got....and that was not a pleasant site. It looks like people still see u that way. 

Now all that is grounds to get your ass beat for sho. But at least, you aint never faked shit about yourself and you've calmed down a bit and even apologized about it. But look what scotyys done in comparison...he's done shit that would get himself popped by certain people. He's never came clean, apologized, or took fade with anyone. But i guess because he chops it up on the phone with people, doesint use the N word (though he says ******* & craker to the mexican and white homies) still claims to be from L.A, the west coast and Super Natural it's all good....even though he's a complete phony on the real. 

anywayz Fundi...thats why u the scapegoat....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CF why are you stirring shit up? we in here being cool and you oming bullshit!!! and you're the only on e I called ****** and such and we were going back and forth like homies until you caught feelings for some reason. so don't go spfeading lies saying I'm calling mexican people nams when it was just me and you clowning around or so I thought. so if folks got offened b what I said it's all good on the apology tip!!! I'm a Blaxican so how would I sound dissing my peeps and meaning dumb ass!! you're taking this online shit too far. plus if you had a problem you were never man enough to hit me on it on the p.m. tip or whatever. so don't drag folks into shit that you started and can't fce like a man. like I said last week we still cool and I'll still help you with your car. if you want to be positve in here cool if not hit fools on the pm tip and handle it like a man. last thing is if you have a so called problem with m handle it yourself and leave others out of it! this shit on here is fun and giggles nothing else but if you take it seriously then you need Jesus!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you all can have this bullshit layitlow kiddie shit!!!! I should've left this bullshit thread a long time ago!! CF be a man and pm me if you got problems. and homie who wants to see me I'll be at Venice Golds gym on the 15th training in the morning. the have a ring there and you can find out why they call me "Big Scotty"!!! CF if you want some you can come too!!! other than that I'm out and I'm done with layitlow!! and for the last time VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 07:09 PM~12930189
> *CF why are you stirring shit up?  we in here being cool and you oming bullshit!!!  and you're the only on e I called ****** and such and we were going back and forth like homies until you caught feelings for some reason.  so don't go spfeading lies saying I'm calling mexican people nams when it was just me and you clowning around or so I thought.  so if folks got offened b what I said it's all good on the apology tip!!!  I'm a Blaxican so how would I sound dissing my peeps and meaning dumb ass!!  you're taking this online shit too far.  plus if you had a problem you were never man enough to hit me on it on the p.m. tip or whatever.  so don't drag folks into shit that you started and can't fce like a man.  like I said last week we still cool and I'll still help you with your car.  if you want to be positve  in here cool if not hit fools on the pm tip and handle it like a man.  last thing is if you have a so called problem with m handle it yourself and leave others out of it!  this shit on here is fun and giggles nothing else but if you take it seriously then you need Jesus!!!
> *


Naw bro. You a fuckin' lie. So we don't go back and forth anymore on here just keep my shit out your mouth and I'll do the same. Don't speak directly or indirectly to me and I'll do the same. We can keep this topic pushin' like that. 

But I don't know why you wanna kick it in here anyway since you aint never posting shit or spending your money or doing anything that has to do with Lowriding.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 07:44 PM~12930418
> *you all can have this bullshit layitlow kiddie shit!!!!  I should've left this bullshit thread a long time ago!!  CF be a man and pm me if you got problems.  and homie who wants to see me I'll be at Venice Golds gym on the 15th training in the morning.  the have a ring there and you can find out why they call me "Big Scotty"!!!  CF if you want some you can come too!!!  other than that I'm out and I'm done with layitlow!!  and for the last time VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Angel that's all you had to do from the gate if you had a problem. all you had you say was for me to keep your name out my mouth and I wouldve respected your wishes and kept it moving. see how easy that was? you do your thing in here and I'll do mine when I roll thru.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Can some one price me out some 520z 14z to 27591... :dunno: 

Hey Scotty what a calorie count for a slim 265 ***** like myself... :biggrin: I want some ape arms.... Like you Cali Kat's..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 08:11 PM~12930607
> *Can some one price me out some 520z 14z to 27591... :dunno:
> 
> Hey Scotty what a calorie count for a slim 265 ***** like myself... :biggrin: I want some ape arms.... Like you Cali Kat's..
> *


 About $420.00 plus shipping. Check Cokers website and ebay. ebay is expensive though.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 08:18 PM~12930643
> *About $420.00 plus shipping. Check Cokers website and ebay. ebay is expensive though.
> *


I know!!!!!! home boy wanted 6 bills for a used set shipped .. :uh: tax money I need to get me some..


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 09:38 AM~12923804
> * PITBULLX ALL BENT OUT OF SHAPE WHEN SOMEBODY MAKES REFERENCE TO CRIP.  BUT HE'S RIGHT, I HAV'NT BEEN ACTIVE IN DAMN NEAR 20 YEARS SO I NEED TO TAKE A CHILL PILL (EVEN THOUGH IT'S ALL IN FUN).  BUT YALL CHANGED TO 'CRIMINAL' NOT CRIP.  SO WHY DOES IT MATTER TO YOU?  SCOTTY SPOKE ON YOUR HOOD.. FINE.  HANDLE THAT.  THE BOTTOM LINE IS THIS IS A "BLACK LOWRIDER" TOPIC NOT A "BAFOONARY LOWRIDER" TOPIC.
> *


because that is some cornball ass shit.... cuzz this that n the other.... bk n bla bla bla bla.... keep it real, you havent set foot in LA in what 20yrs? much less put any work in.... trying to e-bang is some weak ass shit.....




> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 10:02 AM~12923959
> * PITBULLX, LITL HOMIE, YOU ARE THE EPITIMY OF AN ACTIVE GANG MEMBER!!  WHY THROW STONES AT ME WHEN YOU'RE DOING THE SAME SHIT.  AND I DON'T WANT TO HEAR THAT "FAKE CRIP" SHIT EITHER.  YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME HOMIE.  NO DISRESPECT BUT I WAS IN LA BEFORE YOU WAS BORN (PROBABLY).  IF YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT HOOD THEN HIT ME UP ON A PM TIP.
> *


Im doing nothing anywhere near the level you spew out. A few people on here know me and where Im from and thats because they know me in person and/or they are other LA ****** that know the deal. You dont see me with groove this or saying "this is groove" like other ppl here that you seem to defend so much. Ive held several conversations with ****** from areas that I dont like and its always been kush... no e-set tripping because its not that kind of party and real recognizes real I dont run around doing ck bl 0k etc. like you did. I didnt bring up where Im from, bitchass scotty took it upon himself to disrespect the groove and I tried to stall him out. He chose to keep talking crazy shit so he can get the business......If you want to try and rationalize that shit then you are a fool

And you possibly being in LA before I was born doesnt have shit to do with this convo...I know where you say you are from


----------



## God's Son2

WELCOME! YOUR ANCESTORS BUILT AMERICA! I THANK GOD FOR AFRICAN-AMERCANS. BE PROUD, BE TRUE AND BE BLACK!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 08:20 PM~12930659
> *I know!!!!!! home boy wanted 6 bills for a used set shipped .. :uh:  tax money I need to get me some..
> *


u need to ditch them rusty rims 1st. thats like havin' dirty socks with some new shoes :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 02:45 PM~12927226
> *Couple of the mine and the homies rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Best post in 100 pages :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 08:54 PM~12930898
> *u need to ditch them rusty rims 1st. thats like havin' dirty socks with some new shoes :uh:
> *


My other rims are brand new fool. Just need tires. the purple rims got new tires and just one bad rim. little rust. The one pic My boy would take.. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 09:03 PM~12930973
> *My other rims are brand new fool. Just need tires. the purple rims got new tires and just one bad rim. little rust. The one pic My boy would take.. :angry:
> *


post a GOOD pic of your NEW rims Forrest Whittaker


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 07:09 PM~12930189
> *CF why are you stirring shit up?  we in here being cool and you oming bullshit!!!  and you're the only on e I called ****** and such and we were going back and forth like homies until you caught feelings for some reason.  so don't go spfeading lies saying I'm calling mexican people nams when it was just me and you clowning around or so I thought.  so if folks got offened b what I said it's all good on the apology tip!!!  I'm a Blaxican so how would I sound dissing my peeps and meaning dumb ass!!  you're taking this online shit too far.  plus if you had a problem you were never man enough to hit me on it on the p.m. tip or whatever.  so don't drag folks into shit that you started and can't fce like a man.  like I said last week we still cool and I'll still help you with your car.  if you want to be positve  in here cool if not hit fools on the pm tip and handle it like a man.  last thing is if you have a so called problem with m handle it yourself and leave others out of it!  this shit on here is fun and giggles nothing else but if you take it seriously then you need Jesus!!!
> *


muthafucca i dont need your help with my car...my shit speaks for itself...you aint even got a car yourself so how the fuck u gonna help me with mine :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 6 2009, 07:11 PM~12930607
> *Can some one price me out some 520z 14z to 27591... :dunno:
> 
> Hey Scotty what a calorie count for a slim 265 ***** like myself... :biggrin: I want some ape arms.... Like you Cali Kat's..
> *


Fundi you could never hang with me training!!! stop eating that greasy food first!!!!!


----------



## Skim

Carrii, check the clean ass OG 61 nomad we just picked up yesterday. :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup 360


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Public Enemy in the house!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Eazy post that shit for me!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I need that bbq sauce Ant!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 11:00 PM~12930951
> *
> *


you got a connection on rims? I need some new big shoes for the daily...


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 02:24 AM~12932611
> *Eazy post that shit for me!!!!!!
> *


Here it is G, that muhfucca clean, but when photobucket blow that pic up it's all distorted..


----------



## Eazy

Is it gettin the 90'd treatment?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 7 2009, 01:43 AM~12932722
> *you got a connection on rims? I need some new big shoes for the daily...
> *


what are you tryna get into, 22?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 08:09 PM~12930189
> *so if folks got offened b what I said it's all good on the apology tip!!!  I'm a Blaxican so how would I sound dissing my peeps and meaning dumb ass!!
> *


you half mexican now? :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 7 2009, 01:48 AM~12932747
> *Here it is G,  that muhfucca clean, but when photobucket blow that pic up it's all distorted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


scotty that you?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 11:52 PM~12932773
> *you half mexican now? :0
> *


Blaxitinian actually


----------



## folkster34

AND MY BLACK LOW LOW


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 04:33 PM~12928982
> *yeah homie, it's like that. don't be checkin' fundi's bitchass on HERE and let scotty's punk ass get a pass...you been let'n him get a pass on here for months too...fundi aint nothing compared to that fool...thats real....now i told you when you called me on the phone talking about how much you think scotyy seems like phony..i told you not to tell me but to tell him on LIL and on the phone...did you???? I bet not...
> 
> like i told u a million times, it's YOUR topic, YOU created it...if u would have managed it properly it wouldint have goten this way.
> *


did scotty ever disrespect your club?i never hear him say anything about your c/c.fundi disrespected my m/c and will get dealt with


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 7 2009, 02:58 AM~12932803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY BLACK LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put them other pics up that you got homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

next time you see that Brougham it'll be on the bumper!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 05:43 PM~12929622
> *I'll keep it 100 with you.....and i aint your friend so dont think I'm get'n all chummy with your ass either but I'll give u this respect and my time....
> 
> A lot of people including myself, gave Scotty a good amount of respect and the benefit of the doubt over you. The dude claimed SN, Tommy's shop, rep'd L.A. and the west cost, banged on outta towners, claimed the C and some other things while you were in OT suckin' the white mans dick, being an uncle tom, putin' down your own race, using the N word while people seen u posing with that woman u got....and that was not a pleasant site. It looks like people still see u that way.
> 
> Now all that is grounds to get your ass beat for sho. But at least, you aint never faked shit about yourself and you've calmed down a bit and even apologized about it. But look what scotyys done in comparison...he's done shit that would get himself popped by certain people. He's never came clean, apologized, or took fade with anyone. But i guess because he chops it up on the phone with people, doesint use the N word (though he says ******* & craker to the mexican and white homies) still claims to be from L.A, the west coast and Super Natural it's all good....even though he's a complete phony on the real.
> 
> anywayz Fundi...thats why u the scapegoat....
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 05:43 PM~12929622
> *I'll keep it 100 with you.....and i aint your friend so dont think I'm get'n all chummy with your ass either but I'll give u this respect and my time....
> 
> 
> 
> Now all that is grounds to get your ass beat for sho. But at least, you aint never faked shit about yourself and you've calmed down a bit and even apologized about it. But look what scotyys done in comparison...he's done shit that would get himself popped by certain people. He's never came clean, apologized, or took fade with anyone. But i guess because he chops it up on the phone with people, doesint use the N word (though he says ******* & craker to the mexican and white homies) still claims to be from L.A, the west coast and Super Natural it's all good....even though he's a complete phony on the real.
> 
> anywayz Fundi...thats why u the scapegoat....
> *


correct me if im wrong didnt fundis lieing ass claimed to be a reginal manager for dunkin doughnuts making 50 k a year.didnt he also claim to be a nurse.didnt he also claim to be a custom stereo installer need i say more fundi isnt a scape goat he brought it all on him self


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Folks!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 7 2009, 01:58 AM~12932803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY BLACK LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aw hell yeah! Man I love them older coupes!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 01:56 AM~12932797
> *Blaxitinian actually
> *


nicca what the fuck is that!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 02:01 AM~12932823
> *next time you see that Brougham it'll be on the bumper!
> *


post some better pics I know you got a better camera then that! :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2009, 04:23 PM~12928181
> *ALL YALL HAVE A NICE WEEKEND.. GOT TO GO CASH SOME CHECKS
> *


put in some work! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 10:13 PM~12932130
> *Carrii, check the clean ass OG 61 nomad we just picked up yesterday.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yall are out there doing it! :thumbsup: I stayed glued to your topics :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 7 2009, 02:58 AM~12932803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY BLACK LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, real nice


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chin checkin_@Feb 6 2009, 09:40 AM~12923512
> *aint you tha ****** who thinks hes black? gots kicked out of your club? i must be getting old, but i swear the topic title says BLACK LOWRIDERS. you aint black, most of the muffuggas up in here aint shit but crip wannabe white boys. and a fat ass uncle tom ass *****.
> *



WHO ARE U AND WHERE U FROM CITY NOT HOOD????? 

TELL US A LIL ABOUT UR SELF SINCE U CLAIM TO KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT CERTINE CATS ON HERE?

JUST ASKING LOCO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 7 2009, 03:58 AM~12932803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY BLACK LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE LOOKING CADI HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 7 2009, 03:48 AM~12932747
> *Here it is G,  that muhfucca clean, but when photobucket blow that pic up it's all distorted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SCOTTIE PROJECT I TRYED TO LOAD BUT I WOULDNT LOCO... :uh: 


MAKE IT HAPPEN CUZZO BETTER B HOT THOUGH CUZZ IM LOOKING TO BUY A CAR N CALI AND B CALI BUILT ALSO N AUG FOR MY 37 TH C DAY IM MAKING HOUSE CALLS LOL  


WEST GOOD EVEYONE HOWZ THINGS I C STILL DRAMA....?


----------



## cripn8ez

IM GETTING TO ADEX DUMPS TODAY ONE FOR THE 3RD PUMP IN THE CADI AND THE OTHER IS FOR THE PISTON N THE CAPRICE (CRIPN8EZ) SUMMER IS GONNA B SOOO MUCH FUN CANT WAIT....


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2009, 02:50 AM~12932762
> *what are you tryna get into, 22?
> *


yep... I prefer these but if not available im open to other wheels 
brand and model - U2 35 
bolt pattern 5 x 4.75
backspacing +13mm
265/35r22


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2009, 03:36 AM~12932955
> *put in some work! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


konnichiwa bitches


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 7 2009, 12:58 AM~12932803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY BLACK LOW LOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this year CADDY"S :thumbsup: 



:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 7 2009, 07:31 AM~12933577
> *SCOTTIE PROJECT I TRYED TO LOAD BUT I WOULDNT LOCO... :uh:
> MAKE IT HAPPEN CUZZO BETTER B HOT THOUGH CUZZ IM LOOKING TO BUY A CAR N CALI AND B CALI BUILT ALSO N AUG FOR MY 37 TH C DAY IM MAKING HOUSE CALLS LOL
> WEST GOOD EVEYONE HOWZ THINGS I C STILL DRAMA....?
> *


I'm drama free homeboy!!!!!!!! just ready to get this Caddy going homie.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Snow


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Snow the setup in the trunk is going to be classic!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup ILL baby


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup 360 Joe!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Feb 6 2009, 09:06 PM~12931005-->
> 
> 
> 
> post a GOOD pic of your NEW rims Forrest Whittaker
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will do just chrome nothing facy and they are 14z.. but I did a while back when we where installing them.. and you guys where wondering why I was shaving the skirts. inner. I got the purple ones later becouse they where 13z..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:45 PM~12931941
> *Fundi you could never hang with me training!!!  stop eating that greasy food first!!!!!
> *


I don't eat fast food , and I only eat chicken baked , fresh market veggies , and some beef , everything grilled or baked.. I'm guilty for the occasional donut or 2 or 3.. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 AM~12934484
> *will do just chrome nothing facy and they are 14z.. but I did a while back when we where installing them.. and you guys where wondering why I was shaving the skirts. inner. I got the purple ones later becouse they where 13z..
> I don't eat fast food , and I only eat chicken baked , fresh market veggies , and some beef , everything grilled or baked.. I'm guilty for the occasional donut or 2 or 3.. :uh:
> *


you must have forgot those pics you posted of you cooking................


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 7 2009, 08:19 AM~12933745
> *yep... I prefer these  but if not available im open to other wheels
> brand and model - U2 35
> bolt pattern 5 x 4.75
> backspacing +13mm
> 265/35r22
> *


U2? I'd expect Asanti's from you.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 7 2009, 05:08 AM~12933195
> *Yall are out there doing it!  :thumbsup: I stayed glued to your topics :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 11:13 PM~12932130
> *Carrii, check the clean ass OG 61 nomad we just picked up yesterday.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are a lot of those parts interchangeble with the 61' Impalas?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 11:31 AM~12934494
> *you must have forgot those pics you posted of you cooking................
> *


grilled and fresh stuff. made to order I do have a Army too feed.. I eat like a rabbit and still fat.. well top part.. :biggrin: 

Cf I going to steal your top patterns and have a cancer ribben instead of your spider.. pink / purple pin stripes.. simple and will support my thoughts..


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 7 2009, 02:01 AM~12932819
> *Put them other pics up that you got homie
> *


     

















































THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE, I AINT DONE WIT IT YET, I STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

That black caddy is nice.


----------



## folkster34




----------



## Spanky

Deezam....lol...CF came in here just checkin ******....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I need bumper fillers!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 7 2009, 03:22 PM~12936271
> *Deezam....lol...CF came in here just checkin ******....
> *


you ain't Black homie so please don't use the word ***** up in here!!! it's all about positivity homie!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 04:44 PM~12936361
> *you ain't Black homie so please don't use the word ***** up in here!!!  it's all about positivity homie!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU TRYING TO BE ALL NICE AND SHIT AFTER YO SHIT GOT PUSHED IN :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 04:44 PM~12936361
> *you ain't Black homie so please don't use the word ***** up in here!!!  it's all about positivity homie!!!!!
> *


I got a whole lot of unhumz on ignore. your right the thread does get better.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 7 2009, 03:48 PM~12936376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU TRYING TO BE ALL NICE AND SHIT AFTER YO SHIT GOT PUSHED IN :0  :0
> *


and who might that be??? aint nobody stepped to me or wants too!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 06:03 PM~12936790
> *and who might that be???  aint nobody stepped to me or wants too!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

DAMN, YOU TALK A GANG OF SHIT :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 7 2009, 02:50 PM~12935299
> *Are a lot of those parts interchangeble with the 61' Impalas?
> *


Yeah basically it is a 61 impala wagon, they didn't use the impala name on wagons until 62 so they still called them nomads from 59 to 61


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 06:03 PM~12936790
> *and who might that be???  aint nobody stepped to me or wants too!!!
> *


ignore button!!!!!!!! realtalk , fucmobs , ben , noseuporshutup.. the clown with no car in VA.. :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 7 2009, 01:51 PM~12934600
> *U2? I'd expect Asanti's from you.
> *


6.5" lip
really cheap
chrome holds up nice

its for my daily


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 08:03 PM~12936790
> *and who might that be???  aint nobody stepped to me or wants too!!!
> *


kinda hard for someone to step to your bitchass when you never leave your porch...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 7 2009, 08:01 PM~12937568
> *kinda hard for someone to step to your bitchass when you never leave your porch...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 7 2009, 07:20 PM~12937238
> *ignore button!!!!!!!! realtalk , fucmobs , ben , noseuporshutup..  the clown with no car in VA..  :uh:
> *



GOES TO SHOW HOW FUCKEN STUPID YOU REALLY ARE YOU FAT, RETARDED, DISABLED PIECE OF SHIT!!! WHY DON'T YOU COME OUT AND PLAY SOME TIME? OH, THAT'S RIGHT. YOUR SCARED TO SHOW YOUR FACE BECAUSE YOU KNOW WHAT IS GONNA HAPPEN TO YOU :cheesy: :cheesy: 


THAT'S REAL TALK *****!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 06:44 PM~12936361
> *you ain't Black homie so please don't use the word ***** up in here!!!  it's all about positivity homie!!!!!
> *


who are you??? what set you from???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

findi when is your tax money coming?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

why are you idiots fucking up the topic? you all need to act like men for once!!!! this is Black Lowriding in here not "**** Time"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 11:25 PM~12938174
> *why are you idiots fucking up the topic?  you all need to act like men for once!!!!  this is Black Lowriding in here not "**** Time"!!!!!!!!
> *


says the windowshopping wannabe....

go chase a mop bitch


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 7 2009, 07:00 PM~12937558
> *6.5" lip
> really cheap
> chrome holds up nice
> 
> its for my daily
> *


Is this for the 96 Impala or the 80's Chevy Drive-by? 

Asanti's are nice though, even if they cost a grip.


----------



## folkster34

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YALL ****** IS CRACKIN ME UP IN HERE, BUT REAL TALK, MEET IN PERSON AND PUT THAT SHYT ON YOUTUBE, THAT WOULD BE GOOD ENTERAINMENT!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 7 2009, 07:20 PM~12937238
> *ignore button!!!!!!!! realtalk , fucmobs , ben , noseuporshutup..  the clown with no car in VA..  :uh:
> *


hes got more then your dreaming fat ass does


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 7 2009, 05:00 PM~12936426
> *I got a whole lot of unhumz on ignore. your right the thread does get better.. :biggrin:
> *


187PURE Feb 6 2009, 12:58 PM | | Post #16635 

187 PROOF

Posts: 4,631
Joined: Jul 2006
From: My daddy's nutz




ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.. MODS PLEASE FORBID FUNDI/CANDIMAN/DEAN MARTIN FROM USING THIS THREAD. THANK YOU 


fundi if i remember right you where ask to leave this topic


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jan 24 2009, 06:33 PM~12804946
> *Scotty, you lie entirely to much!
> 
> If you really want to know, I never believed anything you had to say from the start!
> 
> I tell you what though . . .
> 
> If you and Wally was to ever square-up and I'm there, I'ma Dopefien your ass on the strength just for lying all the [email protected]#kin time and trying to represent Los Angeles under some false shit!
> 
> Scotty, you straight up foul. There is No Honor, Respect or Loyalty in [email protected]#t you do on this site.
> 
> And on top of it all, your representing "Tha [email protected]#k'n Homies" . . . .
> 
> Scotty, you need be mopp'd!
> *


You know what Scotty, I really meant this shit, You need your ass mopp'd up!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater




----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 4 2009, 10:39 AM~12904147
> *I'm about to call him now!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Seriously Scotty, delete <span style='color:blue'>"TYG" from your [email protected]#k'n phone immediately!

We have No need to conversate. I actually regret that PJ'Ru even gave you my number!

I don't even know you Bro!</span>


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 8 2009, 01:42 AM~12940135
> *Seriously Scotty, delete <span style='color:blue'>"TYG" from your [email protected]#k'n phone immediately!
> 
> We have No need to conversate. I actually regret that PJ'Ru even gave you my number!
> </span>
> *



He just got shitted on.


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 06:09 PM~12930189
> *CF why are you stirring shit up?  we in here being cool and you oming bullshit!!!  and you're the only on e I called ****** and such and we were going back and forth like homies until you caught feelings for some reason.  so don't go spfeading lies saying I'm calling mexican people nams when it was just me and you clowning around or so I thought.  so if folks got offened b what I said it's all good on the apology tip!!!  I'm a Blaxican so how would I sound dissing my peeps and meaning dumb ass!!  you're taking this online shit too far.  plus if you had a problem you were never man enough to hit me on it on the p.m. tip or whatever.  so don't drag folks into shit that you started and can't fce like a man.  like I said last week we still cool and I'll still help you with your car.  if you want to be positve  in here cool if not hit fools on the pm tip and handle it like a man.  last thing is if you have a so called problem with m handle it yourself and leave others out of it!  this shit on here is fun and giggles nothing else but if you take it seriously then you need Jesus!!!
> *


So now your in here being cool with everybody and talking about other people are coming in here with Bullshit. Scotty, you always get to peace talking when it seems like someone is actually reaching out to your ass in REAL LIFE!

You a Busta Scotty, and I'll never take that [email protected]#t back!

You been on this forum dissing fools Neighborhoods, Car Clubs and Families for years, and now you want to talk peace. Your ass is Krazy if you think some of these fools are going to let that shit ride.

I've been telling you for years that you are out of line with the [email protected]#t you do on this forum.

I would actually respect it if you kept it 100'd when you disrespecting members as you do and stay down. But you disrespecting, and when somebody actually reach out to your ass, you immediately Bitch Tha Fuck Out! You begin with the whole, Lets Keep It Positive, Sup Tone, Sup 187, Sup Everybody which is some straight Bitch Ass Shit Scotty!

Now you can take this ass a dis if you want too. But I'm just calling it like your literally living it!

When you did not post those pictures of the 61 weeks ago, that literally kill'd your already faded status on Lay It Low!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 06:44 PM~12930418
> *you all can have this bullshit layitlow kiddie shit!!!!  I should've left this bullshit thread a long time ago!!  CF be a man and pm me if you got problems.  and homie who wants to see me I'll be at Venice Golds gym on the 15th training in the morning.  the have a ring there and you can find out why they call me "Big Scotty"!!!  CF if you want some you can come too!!!  other than that I'm out and I'm done with layitlow!!  and for the last time VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


aggiN you ain't go be at No damn gym. Stop lying to these people. Boy, Enough is Enough! Don't nobody want to Get-Down with you in No damn ring you square. If you really really really want to Get-Down, its going to be in some parking lot, ally or yard on concrete with No gloves fool!

You said: "On the 15th training, a ring, in Venice" . . . You real square Scotty . . . Which Is A Good Thing!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 07:01 PM~12930527
> *Angel that's all you had to do from the gate if you had a problem.  all you had you say was for me to keep your name out my mouth and I wouldve respected your wishes and kept it moving.  see how easy that was?  you do your thing in here and I'll do mine when I roll thru.
> *


Nowwwwww you want to call him Angel, but last week you were calling him ******* and ****** every chance you got!

Now you want to cooperate and talk peace due do whats been going on lately!

You really need to make a serious decision in regards to who you are going to be on this here forum. Are you going to be The Racist Dis-Respectful Scotty/Double V, The Peace Treaty Scotty/Double V or The Lying Bitching Out Ass Scotty/Double V that some of us have been seeing since your 1st log-in date of November 2002!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 10:17 PM~12932150
> *waddup 360
> *


Here you go with this Waddup [email protected]#t!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:13 PM~12932539
> *Public Enemy in the house!
> *


Now you acknowledging PE!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:24 PM~12932611
> *Eazy post that shit for me!!!!!!
> *


aggiN post your own picture punk!

You have been on this site for damn near 10 years posting pictures and now you forget?

Post your own [email protected]#k'n picture punk!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:39 PM~12932696
> *I need that bbq sauce Ant!
> *


MARK!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2009, 11:48 PM~12932747
> *Here it is G,  that muhfucca clean, but when photobucket blow that pic up it's all distorted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Soooooooo Scotty, let me get this straight . . . 

Weeks ago you said you were posting your 61 which this forum has yet to see. Meaning you NEVER posted the pictures of the 61. Meaning you told a bold face LIE! Meaning you never had a 61!

Nowwwwww your saying you have a Cadillac that you just grabbed or always had, which ever lie gets thrown threw your brainiac first I guess. Let me start the story off for you: Its a 1985, Its a real d'Elegance and if you get real excited about telling you new lie. You probably top it off by stating its the first Cadillac to have a Canadian Frame Pre-Wrapped straight from General Motor specifically for Frontbacking (Real Exclusive) . . . Hahahahaha!

Boy, you are all the way [email protected]#k for this one!

So what is the real story behind this one Scotty . . . Educate Me?


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2009, 11:49 PM~12932755
> *Is it gettin the 90'd treatment?
> *


E, don't even contribute to Scotty lies Bro, unless you been to his home and that Cadillac is in his garage with Scotty present all at the same time. And you must see his first and last name on the Title or registration currently updated with the matching 09 or 10 sticker number . . . 

If none of these things were seen or proven. Then its just another cyberspace lie!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 11:52 PM~12932773
> *you half mexican now? :0
> *


Yeah, Exactly . . .

I wasn't even going to comment on that one!

Now he claiming he is mix'd with Mexican . . .

Scotty, how old are you, seriously?


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 11:53 PM~12932780
> *scotty that you?
> *



Honestly, what you think?


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 11:56 PM~12932797
> *Blaxitinian actually
> *



Scotty You Burnt!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 12:01 AM~12932823
> *next time you see that Brougham it'll be on the bumper!
> *


Knock It Off Fool!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 12:09 AM~12932859
> *waddup Folks!
> *


Nahhhhhh, how about you tell this forum What Is Up? Now that is Waddup!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 7 2009, 07:27 AM~12933559
> *WHO ARE U AND WHERE U FROM CITY NOT HOOD?????
> 
> TELL US A LIL ABOUT UR SELF SINCE U CLAIM TO KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT CERTINE CATS ON HERE?
> 
> JUST ASKING LOCO
> *


Bro, thats Scotty!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 10:16 AM~12934399
> *I'm drama free homeboy!!!!!!!!  just ready to get this Caddy going homie.
> *


Mi'Zzzzarkkkkk!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 10:22 AM~12934436
> *Snow the setup in the trunk is going to be classic!!!!!!!
> *


Let me guess, you are going to be the only one to have year 2087 Stillman [email protected]#t in the trunk?


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 03:44 PM~12936361
> *you ain't Black homie so please don't use the word ***** up in here!!!  it's all about positivity homie!!!!!
> *


PUNK he can say whatever that FUCK he want to say you Bitch Ass aggiN! You been in here calling members ********, ******* and Honkys since damn one, so Knock That Shit Off!

If somebody come in here and call you a NIGG'R you better straight out accept it like you been dishing it out!

Double standard you Mark Ass aggiN!

And FUCK everybody that stands by your Bitch Ass supporting you and all this Racist Shit!

If I did not know any better, I'd swear you was a SLAVE with all this racist shit!

They look like their on your tail though . . . Good Luck!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 05:03 PM~12936790
> *and who might that be???  aint nobody stepped to me or wants too!!!
> *


Scotty, YOU DON'T WANT NO PROBLEMS WITH NOBODY, NOT NOBODY!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 7 2009, 05:50 PM~12937046
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN, YOU TALK A GANG OF SHIT :0  :0
> *


And he ain't go do a damn thing!

Scotty, you still owe Wally a Head-Up which you still have not showed up for and I advise you not to, especially if I'm there. I already told you I'ma Dopefien your ass for disrespecting "Tha Homie" like that. That situation right there was wayyyyyyyy uncalled for and everybody still remember that [email protected]#t til this day!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 08:25 PM~12938174
> *why are you idiots fucking up the topic?  you all need to act like men for once!!!!  this is Black Lowriding in here not "**** Time"!!!!!!!!
> *


So let me guess again, you laying low on the racist remarks for a fews days until "Tha Scotty Hunters" leave the site then your start back up calling members ********, ******* & Honkys . . . 

Your best bet is to remain in the Burbs where I guess your actions are welcome!


----------



## Eazy

*DEEEZZAMN! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## Eazy

*I'm sitting here at work and was like "let me hop on the thread to see whaz popping before I leave work" and I come in to TYG going in! You gotta tune in to this thread like primetime television!*


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2009, 01:50 AM~12940146
> *He just got shitted on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Real Shit Chickenlittle . . . Hahahaha!

Nahhhhh, forreal though. I know you know what I'm talking about in regards to Scotty. I sat back for years watching this dude call everybody on this site everything but the name their parents gave them, while at the same time Bitching Out of every real situation that comes his way from real local member that call him out!

I believe that some of you dudes are really trying to unite with one another swapping ideas and really doing lowrider [email protected]#t while this fool sitting on this site faking the funk every damn day.

Scotty/Double V needs to apologize to all you guys for lying every damn day and try coming correct!

As far as I'm concerned, I've Cross'd His Ass Out & Place A K!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2009, 12:34 AM~12938782
> *Is this for the 96 Impala or the 80's Chevy Drive-by?
> 
> Asanti's are nice though, even if they cost a grip.
> *


I have staggered 3 piece 22x9 and 22 x11 e-forges on the 96  I hardly ever take it out of the garage..... U2s are for the drive-by :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2009, 04:54 AM~12940345
> *I have staggered 3 piece  22x9 and 22 x11 e-forges on the 96   I hardly ever take it out of the garage..... U2s are for the drive-by  :biggrin:
> *



I had some U2's on my old duece. The lip was SERIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 8 2009, 07:59 AM~12940350
> *I had some U2's on my old duece. The lip was SERIOUS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u2 35's 
I want the new versions.... thinner spokes and no rivets....


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 8 2009, 06:59 AM~12940350
> *I had some U2's on my old duece. The lip was SERIOUS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, that was right! the lip on them rims set it off!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

damn rain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wats up with soul 2 soul car club??


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 8 2009, 09:35 AM~12940904-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn rain!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WASNT EVEN GONNA COMMENT BUT FOR REALS - THAT ***** JUST SAT THERE AND PLACED A JACKET ON YOU CUZZ, DEFLATED YOUR ASS AND THE ***** TALKIN ABOUT THE RAIN.
> IM JUST GLAD I AINT THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT CUZZ VIOLATING FOR ALL THESE YEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 12:48 AM~12932747
> *Here it is G,  that muhfucca clean, but when photobucket blow that pic up it's all distorted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN CUZZ TOOK A CELL PHONE PIC OF A LAC FROM THE BACK OF THE AUTO TRADER. AND ASKED ANOTHER ***** TO POST IT. CUZZ SUNK TO A NEW LOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 7 2009, 06:03 PM~12936790
> *and who might that be???  aint nobody stepped to me or wants too!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A GANG OF PEOPLE FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN SO FAR BUT YOU A BITCH *****. A GHOST.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 6 2009, 07:44 PM~12930418
> *  and homie who wants to see me I'll be at Venice Golds gym on the 15th training in the morning.  the have a ring there and you can find out why they call me "Big Scotty"!!!  CF if you want some you can come too!!!  other than that I'm out and I'm done with layitlow!!  and for the last time VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I HIGHLY DOUBT YOU WILL BE TRAINING AT THE GYM IN VENICE OR ANY GYM FOR THAT MATTER LOC AND THATS OFFICIAL. I OUTTA HAVE A COUPLE SHORELINE ****** COME UP THERE AND RABBIT EAR YOUR POCCETS BUT YOU AINT GONNA BE THERE ANYWAYS. STOP BULLSHITTIN CUZZ. STOP SAYING YOU GONNA LEAVE BUT POST AGAIN 10 MINUTES LATER. GET WITH THE PROGRAM LOC. YOU BEEN IN VIOLATION.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 8 2009, 10:40 AM~12940928
> *wats up with soul 2 soul car club??
> *


like most street rider clubs, u wont ever see them in mags but you see them in footage on the streets. i only seen the plaques in old street riding videos. not many pics. there was that one topic where somebody posted up their plaque.


----------



## FiveNine619

dam!! here we go again..round 4


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 8 2009, 11:50 AM~12941272
> *dam!! here we go again..round 4
> *


lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 8 2009, 06:59 AM~12940350
> *I had some U2's on my old duece. The lip was SERIOUS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was that a22x8.5 or 22x10? what size tires are those?


----------



## Big Rich

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2009, 10:13 AM~12941380
> *was that a22x8.5 or 22x10? what size tires are those?
> *


22X9.5 with 30 series tires


----------



## Tyrone

This is what 'The Young G' and 'The Most Hated' have told Scotty...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 8 2009, 04:53 AM~12940344
> *Real Shit Chickenlittle . . . Hahahaha!
> 
> Nahhhhh, forreal though. I know you know what I'm talking about in regards to Scotty. I sat back for years watching this dude call everybody on this site everything but the name their parents gave them, while at the same time Bitching Out of every real situation that comes his way from real local member that call him out!
> 
> I believe that some of you dudes are really trying to unite with one another swapping ideas and really doing lowrider [email protected]#t while this fool sitting on this site faking the funk every damn day.
> 
> Scotty/Double V needs to apologize to all you guys for lying every damn day and try coming correct!
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I've Cross'd His Ass Out & Place A K!
> *


I do see where you are coming from. It just surprises me how a lot of these cats in here accept the nonsense and hand out passes like they're going out of style. Its good to see some folks aren't made delusional from lies and disrespect. Hopefully he deletes TYG from his "call in case of emergency" list.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Feb 8 2009, 09:35 AM~12941209
> *I WASNT EVEN GONNA COMMENT BUT FOR REALS - THAT ***** JUST SAT THERE AND PLACED A JACKET ON YOU CUZZ, DEFLATED YOUR ASS AND THE ***** TALKIN ABOUT THE RAIN.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 8 2009, 01:42 PM~12941502
> *22X9.5 with 30 series tires
> *


255/30r22


----------



## folkster34

AIGHT, IM CURIOUS NOW, WTF IS THIS LIL BEEF ABOUT?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2009, 04:54 AM~12940345
> *I have staggered 3 piece  22x9 and 22 x11 e-forges on the 96   I hardly ever take it out of the garage..... U2s are for the drive-by  :biggrin:
> *


Nice. Drive-by gonna look authentic when this is done.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 01:04 PM~12941853
> *AIGHT, IM CURIOUS NOW, WTF IS THIS LIL BEEF ABOUT?
> *


which one?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Sit back and kick it *****'s!!!!!!!! to tense in here........ :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

Damn u makin a nicca hungry


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2009, 03:54 PM~12942909
> *Damn u makin a nicca hungry
> *


church plates. I got 9 of them. and a side of sweet NC tea!!!! Nice day to eat with the faml.. out doors..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2009, 03:54 PM~12942909
> *Damn u makin a nicca hungry
> *


CAN'T YOU SEE THAT PIC IS FROM DA INTERNET :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 8 2009, 06:00 PM~12942972
> *church plates. I got 9 of them. and a side of sweet NC tea!!!!  Nice day to eat with the faml.. out doors..
> *


you fat fuck...I hear your chair screaming from over here


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2009, 05:41 PM~12943703
> *you fat fuck...I hear your chair screaming from over here
> *


the chair what about them ankles know wonder why he needs a tart cart scooter to get around on


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 8 2009, 08:33 PM~12944293
> *the chair what about them ankles know wonder why he needs a tart cart scooter to get around on
> *


that double d cup bra having fool doesnt have ankles... he got cankles.... lookin like a pork shoulder n shit


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 8 2009, 07:58 AM~12940281
> *Bro, thats Scotty!
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 7 2009, 02:20 PM~12934425
> *sup Snow
> *



WEST GOOD V LOCO?


HELLO ALL MT BLAC LOWRIDERS TOPIC HOMIEZ............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2009, 05:41 PM~12943703
> *you fat fuck...I hear your chair screaming from over here
> *



5 kids 4 adults.. church function.. Now go meet Scotty for your ass whooping... :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 8 2009, 07:25 PM~12944832
> *5 kids 4 adults.. church function..  Now go meet Scotty for your ass whooping... :0
> *


come see me fatass for yours


----------



## cripn8ez

CAN U FIND GODS SON 2???????????????




> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 8 2009, 10:20 PM~12944778
> *GAS N UP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEAVING THE GAS STATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAYMOND HERE U GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

THATS A LIL CRUZING WE DID TODAY N THE WEST WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOOK OUT SUMMER HERE WE COME...........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 8 2009, 07:29 PM~12944869
> *THATS A LIL CRUZING WE DID TODAY N THE WEST WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LOOK OUT SUMMER HERE WE COME...........
> *


those pics are too small asshole :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2009, 10:32 PM~12944891
> *those pics are too small asshole :uh:
> *



MOFO STOP LOOK N AT L.I.L ON UR PHONE THERE OK ON MY SHIT....... :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 8 2009, 09:25 PM~12944832
> *5 kids 4 adults.. church function..  Now go meet Scotty for your ass whooping... :0
> *


1 noone on this site is going to whoop my ass especially your text boyfriend big potty aka mr mop chaser
2 ive called that ho scottie out and he bitched up
3 you are the one that needs to meet up with tone and take that ass whooping that hes gonna lay on your sherman klump lookin ass
4 you need to put that shit down and get your sloppy ass on a treadmill you fat piece of shit..... as a matter of fact your nasty lookin cave bitch should join you.... you wastes of space are prime candidates for heart disease...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 8 2009, 05:27 AM~12940319
> *And he ain't go do a damn thing!
> 
> Scotty, you still owe Wally a Head-Up which you still have not showed up for and I advise you not to, especially if I'm there. I already told you I'ma Dopefien your ass for disrespecting "Tha Homie" like that. That situation right there was wayyyyyyyy uncalled for and everybody still remember that [email protected]#t til this day!
> *



:0 :0 :0 

I dont know bout ya'll but where I come from...sounds like these nigguhz is pissed off at U Double V!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 8 2009, 05:38 AM~12940332
> *I'm sitting here at work and was like "let me hop on the thread to see whaz popping before I leave work" and I come in to TYG going in!  You gotta tune in to this thread like primetime television!
> *



I aint the one to get in anybody's bizness.....

but they in here Tee'n off on Big Scotty...


:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Feb 8 2009, 04:13 AM~12940234
> *aggiN post your own picture punk!
> 
> You have been on this site for damn near 10 years posting pictures and now you forget?
> 
> Post your own [email protected]#k'n picture punk!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Feb 8 2009, 10:35 AM~12941209
> *I WASNT EVEN GONNA COMMENT BUT FOR REALS - THAT ***** JUST SAT THERE AND PLACED A JACKET ON YOU CUZZ, DEFLATED YOUR ASS AND THE ***** TALKIN ABOUT THE RAIN.
> IM JUST GLAD I AINT THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT CUZZ VIOLATING FOR ALL THESE YEARS.
> DAMN CUZZ TOOK A CELL PHONE PIC OF A LAC FROM THE BACK OF THE AUTO TRADER. AND ASKED ANOTHER ***** TO POST IT. CUZZ SUNK TO A NEW LOW.
> A GANG OF PEOPLE FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN SO FAR BUT YOU A BITCH *****. A GHOST.
> I HIGHLY DOUBT YOU WILL BE TRAINING AT THE GYM IN VENICE OR ANY GYM FOR THAT MATTER LOC AND THATS OFFICIAL. I OUTTA HAVE A COUPLE SHORELINE ****** COME UP THERE AND RABBIT EAR YOUR POCCETS BUT YOU AINT GONNA BE THERE ANYWAYS. STOP BULLSHITTIN CUZZ. STOP SAYING YOU GONNA LEAVE BUT POST AGAIN 10 MINUTES LATER. GET WITH THE PROGRAM LOC. YOU BEEN IN VIOLATION.
> *


 lol


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 8 2009, 09:55 PM~12945233
> *I aint the one to get in anybody's bizness.....
> 
> but they in here Tee'n off on Big Scotty...
> :wow:
> *


***** said *"Tee'n off"* :roflmao: But I'm the same way, got's to know I'm tuning in doe!


----------



## folkster34

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 8 2009, 03:51 PM~12942449
> *which one?
> *


damn, theres more, im talkin bout lil buddy everybody clowning on, scotty i think his name is, yall givin that ***** the blues, lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 8 2009, 05:00 PM~12942972
> *church plates. I got 9 of them. and a side of sweet NC tea!!!!  Nice day to eat out doors..
> *


did u eat all 9 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 8 2009, 08:28 PM~12944860
> *CAN U FIND GODS SON 2???????????????
> *


I gotta give it to God Son, he do be out there...


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Feb 8 2009, 08:39 PM~12944989-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1 noone on this site is going to whoop my ass especially your text boyfriend big potty aka mr mop chaser
> 2 ive called that ho scottie out and he bitched up
> 3 you are the one that needs to meet up with tone and take that ass whooping that hes gonna lay on your sherman klump lookin ass
> 4 you need to put that shit down and get your sloppy ass on a treadmill you fat piece of shit..... as a matter of fact your nasty lookin cave bitch should join you.... you wastes of space are prime candidates for heart disease...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 9 2009, 12:25 AM~12947824
> *did u eat all 9  :0
> *


lol


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 8 2009, 08:28 PM~12944860
> *CAN U FIND GODS SON 2???????????????
> *


So seriously is that guy as annoying in person???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 9 2009, 12:28 AM~12947850
> *So seriously is that guy as annoying in person???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: God Son probably means well he just a little fucked up in the head mentally :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2009, 11:30 PM~12947861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: God Son probably means well he just a little fucked up in the head mentally  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


god son seems like he would be funny as a mofo to hang with


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 9 2009, 02:37 AM~12948651
> *god son seems like he would be funny as a mofo to hang with
> *


Fuck that lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 9 2009, 12:41 AM~12948668
> *Fuck that lol
> *


I agree.


----------



## pathill

I love black low riders myself. I intend to get one this year. It makes me feel like I am go-carting and I can fly like the breeze.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2009, 02:26 AM~12947830
> *I gotta give it to God Son, he do be out there...
> *



yea he is a rider just a strang dude lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 9 2009, 02:28 AM~12947850
> *So seriously is that guy as annoying in person???
> *




naw not realy haha hes is a cool dude as long as he dont start that holly mess lol...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 9 2009, 06:42 AM~12948968
> *naw not realy haha hes is a cool dude as long as he dont start that holly mess lol...
> *


i little religion never hurt any one.you guys down south are doing it big.hows the cops down there


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's going on ridaz.


----------



## TONE LOCO

187 did you get a chance to work on the caddy this weekend.they say its going to be nice all week


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 9 2009, 08:11 AM~12949056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 187 did you get a chance to work on the caddy this weekend.they say its going to be nice all week
> *


WORKING ON MY CADI TODAY TONE....JUST GOT NEW SPEAKERS ON SAT. NOW GOTTA CLEAN HER UP.....GET READY FOR THURS.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 6 2009, 10:37 PM~12930776
> *because that is some cornball ass shit.... cuzz this that n the other.... bk n bla bla bla bla.... keep it real, you havent set foot in LA in what 20yrs? much less put any work in.... trying to e-bang is some weak ass shit.....
> Im doing nothing anywhere near the level you spew out. A few people on here know me and where Im from and thats because they know me in person and/or they are other LA ****** that know the deal. You dont see me with groove this or saying "this is groove" like other ppl here that you seem to defend so much. Ive held several conversations with ****** from areas that I dont like and its always been kush... no e-set tripping because its not that kind of party and real recognizes real  I dont run around doing ck bl 0k etc. like you did. I didnt bring up where Im from, bitchass scotty took it upon himself to disrespect the groove and I tried to stall him out. He chose to keep talking crazy shit so he can get the business......If you want to try and rationalize that shit then you are a fool
> 
> And you possibly being in LA before I was born doesnt have shit to do with this convo...I know where you say you are from
> *


OK LITL BROTHER. NO DISRESPECT INTENDED ON MY PART. ALL THAT BK STUFF WAS ALL IN FUN. I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU TAKE ALL THIS INTERNET BLOGGING STUFF PERSONAL. I KNEW/KNOW RUs PERSONALLY AND THEY'VE CALLED ME A RICKET UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL. BUT IT WAS ALL IN FUN SO I NEVER GOT BENT OUT OF SHAPE. AND IF IT'S SOME RU's THAT'S TAKING WHAT I SAID PERSONAL, THEN MY BAD. HOMIE YOU CLAIMING GROOVE SO WHY WORRY BOUT ME.. ESPECIALLY ON THE INTERNET. WE NEVER EVEN MET OR CHOPPED IT UP FOR YOU TO SPEAK ON MY VALIDITY. IT'S KID SHIT HOMIE. BUT LIKE I SAID, LET'S ALL CONCENTRATE ON RIDING AND PROJECTS. AND YEAH, SOME TIMES I GET TAKEN BACK TO MEMORY LANE BY TALKIN BOUT OLD TIMES.. BUT SPANKY CHECKED MY ASS AND SAID "YOU TELLING THEM OLD WAR STORIES SOUND LIKE AL BUNDY WHEN HE TALKED ABOUT WHEN HE PLAYED HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL". IN OTHER WORDS, HE TELLING ME TO STOP LIVING IN THE PAST. BUT HEY, I'VE HAD SOME GOOD TIMES BACK THEN. BUT NOW IT'S TIME TO CONCENTRATE ON THE PRESENT AND THE FUTURE. LET'S GET THESE CARS OFF THE GROUN FELLAS.. OR ON THE GROUND FOR THAT MATTER  

PEACE- 187PURE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 6 2009, 06:42 PM~12929078
> *Like I said...handle manage your topic and all would be fine...
> 
> And me "snoty"...well, to me, I've PAID the cost to be like that. I mean wtf you expect when I see you with a fast and furious steering wheel with a turbo boost bottun on the hammer?? or  white interior....or a maaco paint job? i know u can do beer than that.
> 
> and yeah....that fake crip shit aint no joke....you around 40 years old...u left L.A. in the L.A. 70's right...homei u was like 10...u aint banged. thast ck bk stuff aint cool on here...what do u expect form me or pitbull or some others?
> *


 :uh: ...END OF COMMENT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 08:55 AM~12949610
> *:uh: ...END OF COMMENT
> *


Bitch tactical move...... :0 Go hit your Nos button........ :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 9 2009, 11:06 AM~12949687
> *Bitch tactical move...... :0  Go hit your Nos button........ :roflmao:
> *


ok


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 09:49 AM~12949565
> *.. BUT SPANKY CHECKED MY ASS AND SAID "YOU TELLING THEM OLD WAR STORIES SOUND LIKE AL BUNDY WHEN HE TALKED ABOUT WHEN HE PLAYED HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL". *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Feb 8 2009, 12:35 PM~12941209
> *I WASNT EVEN GONNA COMMENT BUT FOR REALS - THAT ***** JUST SAT THERE AND PLACED A JACKET ON YOU CUZZ, DEFLATED YOUR ASS AND THE ***** TALKIN ABOUT THE RAIN.
> IM JUST GLAD I AINT THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT CUZZ VIOLATING FOR ALL THESE YEARS.
> DAMN CUZZ TOOK A CELL PHONE PIC OF A LAC FROM THE BACK OF THE AUTO TRADER. AND ASKED ANOTHER ***** TO POST IT. CUZZ SUNK TO A NEW LOW.
> A GANG OF PEOPLE FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN SO FAR BUT YOU A BITCH *****. A GHOST.
> I HIGHLY DOUBT YOU WILL BE TRAINING AT THE GYM IN VENICE OR ANY GYM FOR THAT MATTER LOC AND THATS OFFICIAL. I OUTTA HAVE A COUPLE SHORELINE ****** COME UP THERE AND RABBIT EAR YOUR POCCETS BUT YOU AINT GONNA BE THERE ANYWAYS. STOP BULLSHITTIN CUZZ. STOP SAYING YOU GONNA LEAVE BUT POST AGAIN 10 MINUTES LATER. GET WITH THE PROGRAM LOC. YOU BEEN IN VIOLATION.
> *


LOL, THAT THANG TICKLE ME.. BUT ON THA REAL, I DON'T THINK IT'S THAT DEEP WHERE SOME SHORELINE CRIPS OR THE LIKE WOULD WANNA TRIP.. GIVE SCOTTY A BREATHER YALL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 8 2009, 02:27 PM~12941693
> *This is what 'The Young G' and 'The Most Hated' have told Scotty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW TYRONE.. COME ON BROTHER. AINT YOU THE ONE THAT SAID YOU WOULD'NT COME IN HERE AND COMMENT BECAUSE THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT?? WHY YOU INSTIGATING HOMIE??


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN, THE Y/G BE MAKING ME FOLD WHEN HE COME IN HERE.. DAWG YOU COLD AS ESKIMO NUTZ WHEN IT COMES TO DUBBV. ANYWAY, HAVE YOU SEEN CEE? I GOTTA GET SOME SOUNDTRACKS FROM HARD N DA PAINT. I LEFT MY CD CASE AT DUNKIN DONUTS. I HOPE SOME BUSTER DON'T BE BANGIN BY SHIT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 10:36 AM~12949928
> * I LEFT MY CD CASE AT DUNKIN DONUTS.*


was you and fundi kickin it together


----------



## 187PURE

JUST WANT TO THANK ANTEAZY AND CCARRIII FOR THE GOOD PART THEY ADDED TO THIS TOPIC.. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GOOD PART BABY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2009, 11:42 AM~12949965
> *was you and fundi kickin it together
> *


UH HUH.. RIGHT :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 10:43 AM~12949977
> *UH HUH.. RIGHT :uh:
> *


how you leave your CD case at Dunkin Donuts anyway? What the fuck you take it out the car for?


----------



## Skim

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Skim, Dirt422, TRUDAWG, 187PURE

:wave: sup homies


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 09:23 AM~12949819
> *NOW TYRONE.. COME ON BROTHER.  AINT YOU THE ONE THAT SAID YOU WOULD'NT COME IN HERE AND COMMENT BECAUSE THIS TOPIC WENT TO SHIT??  WHY YOU INSTIGATING HOMIE??
> *


Why? Because I felt like it. 

On the real, you should have this topic cleaned up. You're one of the guilty parties that have caused this topic to take a dump. When my topic about 'G' got out of hand, I handled it. I feel you should do the same.

Again, I applaud 'TYG' and 'TMH' for pulling Scotty's hoe card. I posted what I felt was necessary towards him for all to see. Don't need to hit him (or anyone) on a phone or PM. I'll post it for all to see. I'll admit, I went against my word and posted up in here. So, I'll apologize for that.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Feb 8 2009, 03:04 PM~12941853
> *AIGHT, IM CURIOUS NOW, WTF IS THIS LIL BEEF ABOUT?
> *


OK.. IN A NUTSHELL LITL HOMIE taking deep breath.. WHAT STARTED OUT WAS A GOOD TOPIC WITH GOOD INTENTIONS. THROUGH OUT, SAY, MIDWAY THROUGH THIS THREAD IT STARTED SWAYING WAY LEFT FIELD.. THEN ****** STARTED BEING IGNORANT AND DISREPECTFUL TOWARDS ONE-ANOTHER (INCLUDING ME, BUT ONLY WHEN I WAS ATTACKED FIRST). THEN CAME THE BAFOONARY BY SOMEONE THAT REMAINS NAMLESS FOR THE SAKE OF SAVING THIS TOPIC. THEN PEOPLE STARTED QUESTIONING BIG SCOTTY'S VALIDITY AMONG OTHER THINGS YOU'VE READ SO FAR. HOPE THAT BRINGS YOU UP TO DATE.

AND OH YEAH.. CF, DON'T TRY TO PUT ME ON THE SPOT BY SAYING I SAID SCOTTY WAS PHONY. I SIMPLY TOLD YOU THAT WHEN HE POSTED UP SOME STEREO SPEAKERS INSTEAD OF THE 'ACE' (THAT HE WAS SUPPOSED TO POST THAT SATURDAY), HIS AUTHENTICITY SEEMED SUSPECT.. AND IT MADE ME DISAPPOINTED AND MY JAWS GOT TIGHT. I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE THAT I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE MAN HAS OR HAD. SO DON'T CAP ON ME OR MAKE ME A PART OF THIS LAYITLOW LENCHMOB THAT'S OUT TO GET HIM. I AINT WORRIED BOUT SCOTTY OR WHAT ANYBODY ELSE IS DOING "FOR REAL-FOR REAL". I'M TRYING TO GET MY SHIT TOGETHER

PEACE- 187PURE


----------



## Skim

homie said bafoonery lol!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2009, 09:50 AM~12950027
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Skim, Dirt422, TRUDAWG, 187PURE
> 
> :wave: sup homies
> *



Wutz Happening......Rain out here got me in a dreary mood.....Oh well we need it, they talking bout we in a drought and only water grass 2 dayz out the week...  



Gettin ready to file some taxes if "The Terminator" dont trip...I'm getting interior for the trey! Right now it got some white vinyl with green pipin! You know I gotta take that out and go with some cloth inserts...! Gets too hot out her back be stickin to the seats LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 09:51 AM~12950035
> *Why? Because I felt like it.
> 
> On the real, you should have this topic cleaned up. You're one of the guilty parties that have caused this topic to take a dump. When my topic about 'G' got out of hand, I handled it. I feel you should do the same.
> 
> Again, I applaud 'TYG' and 'TMH' for pulling Scotty's hoe card. I posted what I felt was necessary towards him for all to see. Don't need to hit him (or anyone) on a phone or PM. I'll post it for all to see. I'll admit, I went against my word and posted up in here. So, I'll apologize for that.
> *



Whuttup Ty!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 11:51 AM~12950035
> *Why? Because I felt like it.
> 
> On the real, you should have this topic cleaned up. You're one of the guilty parties that have caused this topic to take a dump. When my topic about 'G' got out of hand, I handled it. I feel you should do the same.
> 
> Again, I applaud 'TYG' and 'TMH' for pulling Scotty's hoe card. I posted what I felt was necessary towards him for all to see. Don't need to hit him (or anyone) on a phone or PM. I'll post it for all to see. I'll admit, I went against my word and posted up in here. So, I'll apologize for that.
> *


APOLOGY ACCEPTED


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 11:51 AM~12950035
> *Why? Because I felt like it.
> 
> *


OL INDIGNANT KNEEGROW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 9 2009, 12:07 PM~12950174
> *Wutz Happening......Rain out here got me in a dreary mood.....Oh well we need it, they talking bout we in a drought and only water grass 2 dayz out the week...
> Gettin ready to file some taxes if "The Terminator" dont trip...I'm getting interior for the trey! Right now it got some white vinyl with green pipin! You know I gotta take that out and go with some cloth inserts...!  Gets too hot out her back be stickin to the seats LOL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. I PUT THE CRIP CAPE BEHIND MY BACK WHEN THAT HAPPENS.. OH SORRY CF AND PITBULLX  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 08:42 AM~12949969
> *JUST WANT TO THANK ANTEAZY AND CCARRIII FOR THE GOOD PART THEY ADDED TO THIS TOPIC..  IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GOOD PART BABY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

:wave: 187 pure,Tone Loco n tha rest!!!

Just stopping by to say whattup to ALL the O.G's in the game...Keep doin ya thing!!..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Feb 9 2009, 12:50 PM~12950602
> *:wave: 187 pure,Tone Loco n tha rest!!!
> 
> Just stopping by to say whattup to ALL the O.G's in the game...Keep doin ya thing!!..
> *


THANKS CUZZIN. AND OH YEAH.. ONCE THE LAC IS COMPLETE NEXT MONTH, I'MA BE PLAYING THIS RECORD FOR THE ****** THAT WAS TALKIN SHIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I0I151Z7Kk


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 11:51 AM~12950035
> *Why? Because I felt like it.
> 
> On the real, you should have this topic cleaned up. You're one of the guilty parties that have caused this topic to take a dump. When my topic about 'G' got out of hand, I handled it. I feel you should do the same.
> 
> Again, I applaud 'TYG' and 'TMH' for pulling Scotty's hoe card. I posted what I felt was necessary towards him for all to see. Don't need to hit him (or anyone) on a phone or PM. I'll post it for all to see. I'll admit, I went against my word and posted up in here. So, I'll apologize for that.
> *


WHY? WHAT DID HE DO TO YOU? FROM WHAT I'M NOTICING, YOU BE PEEPIN THROUGH THE KEY HOLE LIKE A PEEPIN TOM.. SNOOPIN THE F%CK AROUND TRYNA SEE IF ANY DRAMA IS CRACKIN'. WHY NOT POST SOME SHIT OR CHOP UP A FEW GOOD WORDS WITH THE HOMIES. AND OH YEAH.. YOU'RE BUYING LUNCH AND THE SILVER THUNDER WHEN I MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

quote=cripn8ez,Feb 8 2009, 09:20 PM~12944778]
GAS N UP...









































LEAVING THE GAS STATION













































































































RAYMOND HERE U GO








[/quote]


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH MAN, FORGOT TO MENTION SUPER C- CRIP8EZ. HE ALWAYZ PUTS IT DOWN ON THE FLIC TIP


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Feb 9 2009, 10:50 AM~12950602
> *:wave: 187 pure,Tone Loco n tha rest!!!
> 
> Just stopping by to say whattup to ALL the O.G's in the game...Keep doin ya thing!!..
> *










whats good mikey


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2009, 11:45 AM~12949996
> *how you leave your CD case at Dunkin Donuts anyway? What the fuck you take it out the car for?
> *


I TAKE THE TRAIN TO WORK HOMIE. I'M BOUT TO COP THIS BUCKET ON SATURDAY. PEOPLE STARTING TO GET ON MY NERVES. BABIES CRYING, LOUD SCHOOL KIDS, AND GHETTO MUTHAFUCKAS THAT ACT LIKE THEY AINT NEVER HAD A CELL PHONE BEFORE. I USED TO COULD DROWN THEM OUT WITH MY WALKMAN, BUT I LEFT MY SHIT IN DUNKIN DONUTS :angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:wave:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 9 2009, 10:07 AM~12950184
> *Whuttup Ty!
> *


Wezzup, Dirt?! Cooling. Waiting for our so-called uncle to send me my money.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 03:54 PM~12952213
> *Wezzup, Dirt?! Cooling. Waiting for our so-called uncle to send me my money.
> *


 :roflmao: I'M RIGHT WITH YOU HOMIE. YOU GOT DIRECT DEPOSIT?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 11:13 AM~12950848
> *WHY?  WHAT DID HE DO TO YOU?  FROM WHAT I'M NOTICING, YOU BE PEEPIN THROUGH THE KEY HOLE LIKE A PEEPIN TOM.. SNOOPIN THE F%CK AROUND TRYNA SEE IF ANY DRAMA IS CRACKIN'.  WHY NOT POST SOME SHIT OR CHOP UP A FEW GOOD WORDS WITH THE HOMIES.  AND OH YEAH.. YOU'RE BUYING LUNCH AND THE SILVER THUNDER WHEN I MAKE IT OUT TO VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


Why? Because he's a phony. From the moment I exchanged phone numbers with him he's done nothing but tell lies. "I'm gonna build you a pump when you come to Tommy's shop." "Rat and Tommy want to buy your '64." And many others have followed. My point is this; no need to lie to kick-it with me. I'm not going to lie to anyone to kick-it. If I have nothing to add/contribute, I do what is called "shutting the fuck up"! I don't tolerate liars or thieves.

"Snooping"?! Are you serious? Call it what you want. This is a public forum. I already apologized for going against my word by commenting about/towards Scotty. What more do you want?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 01:57 PM~12952240
> *:roflmao: I'M RIGHT WITH YOU HOMIE.  YOU GOT DIRECT DEPOSIT?
> *


And you know this, man!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 04:06 PM~12952311
> *And you know this, man!
> *


WHAT'S YOUR ROUTING AND TRANSIT NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 04:05 PM~12952305
> *Why? Because he's a phony. From the moment I exchanged phone numbers with him he's done nothing but tell lies. "I'm gonna build you a pump when you come to Tommy's shop." "Rat and Tommy want to buy your '64." And many others have followed. My point is this; no need to lie to kick-it with me. I'm not going to lie to anyone to kick-it. If I have nothing to add/contribute, I do what is called "shutting the fuck up"! I don't tolerate liars or thieves.
> 
> "Snooping"?! Are you serious? Call it what you want. This is a public forum. I already apologized for going against my word by commenting about/towards Scotty. What more do you want?
> *


A BEER MAWFUCKA!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 02:05 PM~12952305
> *Why? Because he's a phony. From the moment I exchanged phone numbers with him he's done nothing but tell lies. "I'm gonna build you a pump when you come to Tommy's shop." "Rat and Tommy want to buy your '64." And many others have followed. My point is this; no need to lie to kick-it with me. I'm not going to lie to anyone to kick-it. If I have nothing to add/contribute, I do what is called "shutting the fuck up"! I don't tolerate liars or thieves.
> 
> "Snooping"?! Are you serious? Call it what you want. This is a public forum. I already apologized for going against my word by commenting about/towards Scotty. What more do you want?
> *





> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 02:12 PM~12952352
> *A BEER MAWFUCKA!
> *


 :0 

V's phone must be full!!! he got all our numbers . And he told me the same thing. So you guys are saying he don't have the gates.... :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 10:49 AM~12949565
> *OK LITL BROTHER.  NO DISRESPECT INTENDED ON MY PART.  ALL THAT BK STUFF WAS ALL IN FUN.  I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU TAKE ALL THIS INTERNET BLOGGING STUFF PERSONAL.  I KNEW/KNOW RUs PERSONALLY AND THEY'VE CALLED ME A RICKET UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL.  BUT IT WAS ALL IN FUN SO I NEVER GOT BENT OUT OF SHAPE.  AND IF IT'S SOME RU's THAT'S TAKING WHAT I SAID PERSONAL, THEN MY BAD.  HOMIE YOU CLAIMING GROOVE SO WHY WORRY BOUT ME.. ESPECIALLY ON THE INTERNET.  WE NEVER EVEN MET OR CHOPPED IT UP FOR YOU TO SPEAK ON MY VALIDITY.  IT'S KID SHIT HOMIE.  BUT LIKE I SAID, LET'S ALL CONCENTRATE ON RIDING AND PROJECTS.
> *


I dont take this shit serious until someone tries to take it to another level.....Im not worried about you, I made a remark about how lame that shit was, if you are a banger be a banger dont try to portray the image online thinking its cute or funny... that shits wack REAL TALK.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 9 2009, 04:06 PM~12952311
> *And you know this, man!
> *


is that Big G in your avi, tyrone?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 9 2009, 05:29 PM~12953956
> *can i juggle your cawk-n-bawls in my mouff tyrone?
> *


 :uh: god's idiot


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 9 2009, 05:29 PM~12953956
> *is that Big G in your avi, tyrone?
> *


Yes it is 'Gangster'.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2009, 11:07 AM~12951427
> *I TAKE THE TRAIN TO WORK HOMIE.  I'M BOUT TO COP THIS BUCKET ON SATURDAY.  PEOPLE STARTING TO GET ON MY NERVES.  BABIES CRYING, LOUD SCHOOL KIDS, AND GHETTO MUTHAFUCKAS THAT ACT LIKE THEY AINT NEVER HAD A CELL PHONE BEFORE.  I USED TO COULD DROWN THEM OUT WITH MY WALKMAN, BUT I LEFT MY SHIT IN DUNKIN DONUTS :angry:
> *


I'm not a financial adviser or nothing, but wouldn't it be cheaper to cop another walkman instead of a bucket? Perhaps, you could use this opportunity to join us in the new millenium by purchasing an iPod. Free music on LIL. :yes:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 9 2009, 03:17 PM~12952909
> *:0
> 
> V's phone must be full!!! he got all our numbers . And he told me the same thing. So you guys are saying he don't have the gates.... :angry:
> *


you dont have a job or money so stop day dreaming about them gates.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 9 2009, 07:05 PM~12953742
> *I dont take this shit serious until someone tries to take it to another level.....Im not worried about you, I made a remark about how lame that shit was, if you are a banger be a banger dont try to portray the image online thinking its cute or funny... that shits wack REAL TALK.
> *


WHATEVER LITL BROTHER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 9 2009, 11:35 PM~12956833
> *I'm not a financial adviser or nothing, but wouldn't it be cheaper to cop another walkman instead of a bucket? Perhaps, you could use this opportunity to join us in the new millenium by purchasing an iPod. Free music on LIL. :yes:
> *


Hmmm..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 9 2009, 09:35 PM~12956833
> *I'm not a financial adviser or nothing, but wouldn't it be cheaper to cop another walkman instead of a bucket? Perhaps, you could use this opportunity to join us in the new millenium by purchasing an iPod. Free music on LIL. :yes:
> *


not really.when your out there waiting in the cold,rain or snow waiting on the bus or train and its late you dont have to worry when your ready to roll you just go


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 10 2009, 08:05 AM~12960315
> *not really.when your out there waiting in the cold,rain or snow waiting on the bus or train and its late you dont have to worry when your ready to roll you just go
> *


I'M GETTIN TIRED OF PUBLIC TRANSPO ANYWAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 06:16 AM~12960337
> *I'M GETTIN TIRED OF PUBLIC TRANSPO ANYWAY
> *


 :uh: 

At least you have that option. 15-20 miles one way for work.. have to drive. thank goodness gas is down... 

You should be paid.. stay at moms , don't burn no gas , what the hell you do with you money fool!!!! shit You can buy one time (Bus)pass. and no wear and tear on your ride ( tires , brakes , oil changes , broken , stuck noids) ... :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 10 2009, 08:29 AM~12960367
> *:uh:
> 
> At least you have that option. 15-20 miles one way for work.. have to drive. thank goodness gas is down...
> 
> You should be paid.. stay at moms , don't burn no gas , what the hell you do with you money fool!!!! shit You can buy one time  (Bus)pass. and no wear and tear on your ride ( tires , brakes , oil changes , broken , stuck noids) ...  :dunno:
> *


I'M BACK HOME NOW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 06:33 AM~12960381
> *I'M BACK HOME NOW
> *


Congrats ...

But thats the only thing I miss about the city... everything is open and walking or Bus pass around town...

On the plus side It takes me a good 2-3hrs to go to wal-mart on a nice sunny day or summer night... :biggrin: (when the wife sends me out) ( HWY cruzing)!!!


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP STRONG!


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT IT DO CCARRIII!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 10 2009, 06:29 AM~12960367
> *:uh:
> 
> At least you have that option. 15-20 miles one way for work.. have to drive. thank goodness gas is down...
> 
> You should be paid.. stay at moms , don't burn no gas , what the hell you do with you money fool!!!! shit You can buy one time  (Bus)pass. and no wear and tear on your ride ( tires , brakes , oil changes , broken , stuck noids) ...  :dunno:
> *


didnt you post a pic of food the other day and said you had 9 platters then you said you had to feed 4 adults you know you live with your mom and dads you got busted so dont start the bullshit up in here and you dont have a job so you need to stop with your lies and go back to lowrider.com where you came from


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 06:42 AM~12960407
> *WHAT UP STRONG!
> *


Nothing just chillin at work ridin the clock. What's going on with you?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 7 2009, 11:22 AM~12934436-->
> 
> 
> 
> Snow the setup in the trunk is going to be classic!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 7 2009, 04:48 PM~12936376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU TRYING TO BE ALL NICE AND SHIT AFTER YO SHIT GOT PUSHED IN :0  :0
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Another nice day out...






:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 10 2009, 10:39 AM~12960891
> *Nothing just chillin at work ridin the clock. What's going on with you?
> *


SAME HERE. GOT THE MAWFUCKIN PECKERWOOD'S FOOT ON MY NECK FOR ANOTHER 5 HOURS


----------



## 187PURE

JUST TRYNA MAKE IT TO THE GOOD PART, WHICH IS BREAD AND BUTTER BABY


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 08:59 AM~12961023
> *SAME HERE.  GOT THE MAWFUCKIN PECKERWOOD'S FOOT ON MY NECK FOR ANOTHER 5 HOURS
> *


Damn don't we all. How do you post pictures on here I want to put some more pictures of my cadi on here?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 10 2009, 11:04 AM~12961061
> *Damn don't we all. How do you post pictures on here I want to put some more pictures of my cadi on here?
> *


IF IT'S A JPG FILE OR SIMILAR, GO TO A WEBSITE LIKE TINYPIC.COM OR IMAGESHACK. UPLOAD THE FILE (MAKE SURE THE RESOLUTION IS SET TO "INTERNET"). ONCE THE FILE IS UPLOADED, RIGHT CLICK ON THE PICTURE, COPY THE URL, AND LOAD THE URL INTO "IMG" OF THIS SITE.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 09:13 AM~12961134
> *IF IT'S A JPG FILE OR SIMILAR, GO TO A WEBSITE LIKE TINYPIC.COM OR IMAGESHACK.  UPLOAD THE FILE (MAKE SURE THE RESOLUTION IS SET TO "INTERNET").  ONCE THE FILE IS UPLOADED, RIGHT CLICK ON THE PICTURE, COPY THE URL, AND LOAD THE URL INTO "IMG" OF THIS SITE.
> *



U be knowin them computers pretty good huh?? 


Whut u do for a livin 187?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 10 2009, 11:23 AM~12961196
> *U be knowin them computers pretty good huh??
> Whut u do for a livin 187?
> *


OH FA SHO, ****** GOT TALENTS.. WORK AS LAB TECHNOLOGIST FOR A COLLEGE. MY ASS IS JUST GHETTO, THAT'S ALL


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 09:13 AM~12961134
> *IF IT'S A JPG FILE OR SIMILAR, GO TO A WEBSITE LIKE TINYPIC.COM OR IMAGESHACK.  UPLOAD THE FILE (MAKE SURE THE RESOLUTION IS SET TO "INTERNET").  ONCE THE FILE IS UPLOADED, RIGHT CLICK ON THE PICTURE, COPY THE URL, AND LOAD THE URL INTO "IMG" OF THIS SITE.
> *


Man I will try it when I get home I am not trying to do that shit here at work. Good lookin out though. How about getting pictures from my car club page and moving the picture over here?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 09:36 AM~12961299
> *OH FA SHO, ****** GOT TALENTS.. WORK AS LAB TECHNOLOGIST FOR A COLLEGE.  MY ASS IS JUST GHETTO, THAT'S ALL
> *



Lab Technologist!!..I'll be got damn! LOL

I aint mad atcha...You not too ghetto...cuz you know how to keep a job and maintain! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 10 2009, 11:44 AM~12961362
> *Man I will try it when I get home I am not trying to do that shit here at work. Good lookin out though. How about getting pictures from my car club page and moving the picture over here?
> *


WHERE IS THAT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 10 2009, 12:02 PM~12961517
> *Lab Technologist!!..I'll be got damn! LOL
> 
> I aint mad atcha...You not too ghetto...cuz you know how to keep a job and maintain! :biggrin:
> *


AY MANE, YOU KNOW WHAT DJ QUIK SAY.. IF IT DON'T MAKE DOLLAS IT DON'T MAKE SENSE. READ MY SIGNATURE HOMIE


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 10:36 AM~12961299
> *OH FA SHO, ****** GOT TALENTS.. WORK AS LAB TECHNOLOGIST FOR A COLLEGE.  MY ASS IS JUST GHETTO, THAT'S ALL
> *


YEAH GHETTO IS U.....FO SHO......BUT WE GOTTA HAVE GHETTO AROUND US SOMEWHERE....WHAT UP BABY BOY......LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 10 2009, 01:00 PM~12961985
> *YEAH GHETTO IS U.....FO SHO......BUT WE GOTTA HAVE GHETTO AROUND US SOMEWHERE....WHAT UP BABY BOY......LOL
> *


STILL ON THE GRIND MAN. BLACK JUST CALLED ME AND WE WAS CHOPPIN ABOUT SOME FOOLS THAT WAS DOWN PIONEER JOE'S SHOP LYING AND HATING. THEY WAS HATING ON MIKE AT MOTION THREE. THE ONE FOOL THAT CALLS ME MORNING, NOON, AND NIGHT LYING IS THE SAME ***** THAT SAID HE GOT 8 GATES AND 14 BATTERIES IN HIS BIG BODY.

ANYWAY, I KNOW I FOUND JESUS BUT MY ASS IS STILL GON' ACT A GOT DAMN FOOL AT THE CAR SHOWS AS ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

STRONG'S HOTT TO DEF-ASS CADDY :0


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT SIZE RIMS AND TIRES YOU GOT ON THERE STRONG?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 01:41 PM~12963452
> *WHAT SIZE RIMS AND TIRES YOU GOT ON THERE STRONG?
> *


Those are 14x7 with a 185/75/14 but now I got the 175/70/14 Hopefully for vegas I will have some 13x7 color matching D'z or Z's. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 10 2009, 03:59 PM~12963626
> *Those are 14x7 with a 185/75/14 but now I got the 175/70/14 Hopefully for vegas I will have some 13x7 color matching D'z or Z's. :biggrin:
> *


I USED TO ROLL THOSE. 175/70's ARE PERFECT THOUGH. JUST HARD TO GET IN PHILLY. THAT'S WHY I ROLL 13's


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:wave: Sup homies


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 01:40 PM~12963437
> *STRONG'S HOTT TO DEF-ASS CADDY :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 10 2009, 02:25 PM~12963873
> *:wave: Sup homies
> *



:wave: Wutz good!


Hey ya'll hear Chris Brown pulled a 187 move on his gurl! :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 10 2009, 09:55 AM~12960989
> * Another nice day out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 05:43 AM~12960414
> *WHAT IT DO CCARRIII!
> *


WATTUP 187PURE!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 12:40 PM~12963437
> *STRONG'S HOTT TO DEF-ASS CADDY :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 02:07 PM~12963693
> *I USED TO ROLL THOSE.  175/70's ARE PERFECT THOUGH.  JUST HARD TO GET IN PHILLY.  THAT'S WHY I ROLL 13's
> *


shit I been looking for a minute!!! Tax time 520z 14.. :biggrin: 

CC was and still is the shit. them fools could flow!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 10:36 AM~12961299
> *OH FA SHO, ****** GOT TALENTS.. WORK AS LAB TECHNOLOGIST FOR A COLLEGE.  MY ASS IS JUST GHETTO, THAT'S ALL
> *


A pot, baking soda and some hard white werk


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 11:36 AM~12961299
> *OH FA SHO, ****** GOT TALENTS.. WORK AS LAB TECHNOLOGIST FOR A COLLEGE.  MY ASS IS JUST GHETTO, THAT'S ALL
> *


Yeah ****** be having hidden talents and shit lol!


----------



## Eazy

Damn I'm bored at work....... TRoy you ready for easter sunday fooo! And I'm off that Sunday. WE gon kic [email protected]


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 02:25 AM~12970392
> *Yeah ****** be having hidden talents and shit lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOHHH SHIT :roflmao: WHO WOULD THINK A ***** LIKE YOU WOULD BE IN SOME SCRUBS.. ***** LIKE DOOGIE HOWSER OUT THIS MAWFUCKA  GOES TO SHOW YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT A ***** DO TO GET THE BREAD


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 12:25 AM~12970392
> *Yeah ****** be having hidden talents and shit lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do yo thang man....Do yo thang!!


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;; REAL RIDERS RIDE ON 13 ;;;;;;;;;;GOT IT;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 11 2009, 11:17 AM~12971995
> *;;;;;;;;;; REAL  RIDERS  RIDE ON 13  ;;;;;;;;;;GOT IT;;;;;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT;;;;
> *


ALL THE TIME


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 10 2009, 12:12 PM~12962069
> *STILL ON THE GRIND MAN.  BLACK JUST CALLED ME AND WE WAS CHOPPIN ABOUT SOME FOOLS THAT WAS DOWN PIONEER JOE'S SHOP LYING AND HATING.  THEY WAS HATING ON MIKE AT MOTION THREE.  THE ONE FOOL THAT CALLS ME MORNING, NOON, AND NIGHT LYING IS THE SAME ***** THAT SAID HE GOT 8 GATES AND 14 BATTERIES IN HIS BIG BODY.
> 
> ANYWAY, I KNOW I FOUND JESUS BUT MY ASS IS STILL GON' ACT A GOT DAMN FOOL AT THE CAR SHOWS AS ALWAYS :biggrin:
> *


LET THEM HATE ......WE GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT....KNNWLEDGE,ALL THEY GOT TO DO IS LISTEN.......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 11 2009, 11:35 AM~12972184
> *LET THEM HATE ......WE GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT....KNNWLEDGE,ALL THEY GOT TO DO IS LISTEN.......
> *


YUP


----------



## 78coupe

Whats up BL! A i got a ? that's off topic. Why is the Southern Slab Culture recieving so much heat. I mean, is it because the minority is the majoyity the craftmanship of fabricated caddys. or is it 'cause Slabs roll on less spokes .


----------



## 78coupe

And can someone tell me how to postpics wanna show my project


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 78coupe_@Feb 11 2009, 02:02 PM~12973491
> *And can someone tell me how to postpics wanna show my project
> *


SEE MY INSTRUCTIONS ON PAGE 848. I LEFT OUT A STEP FOR GETTING THE URL: WHEN YOU RIGHT CLICK YOU HAVE TO SELECT PROPERTIES. THEN COPY THE URL AND PASTE IT INTO THE "IMG" OF THIS THREAD


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 02:58 AM~12970748
> *Damn I'm bored at work....... TRoy you ready for easter sunday fooo!  And I'm off that Sunday.  WE gon kic [email protected]
> *


"LETS DO THIS JOHNNY!" - Roll Bounce :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 01:25 AM~12970392
> *LOWRIDER ***** you aint no nurse!!!!!!!!!!!
> Naw fool get that bread!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: I dont care what a ***** do on the side, he better have a damn job to make eerthang look right *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 11 2009, 02:41 PM~12973764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You a ***** I AIN'T A NURSE! :roflmao: :roflmao: "Dopeman Dopeman.....Yeh dat's me." I GOT THAT WORK IN THE O.R. :biggrin: *


----------



## Eazy

Them nurses be getting that bread doe :yes:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Where you at? I used to work in the dispatch dept for Barnes/Jewish back in the day. They fired a brother cause I would always call in sick on my weekends lol. It used to be all hoes!!!!!!!!!!! Working and visiting! Man I miss seeing that shit lol.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

man, y'all ain't talkin' about shit!!!!!!!!!!! somebody needs to spend some money up in this bitch...broke asses....


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2009, 03:51 PM~12975634
> *man, y'all ain't talkin' about shit!!!!!!!!!!! somebody needs to spend some money up in this bitch...broke asses....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2009, 04:51 PM~12975634
> *man, y'all ain't talkin' about shit!!!!!!!!!!! somebody needs to spend some money up in this bitch...broke asses....
> *


 :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 11 2009, 04:20 PM~12974393
> *Where you at? I used to work in the dispatch dept for Barnes/Jewish back in the day. They fired a brother cause I would always call in sick on my weekends lol. It used to be all hoes!!!!!!!!!!! Working and visiting! Man I miss seeing that shit lol.
> *


I'm in the OR Pharmacy. And boy, the hoes the hoes the hoes!! They everywhere, I'd get into some trouble if I worked during the day!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 07:29 PM~12976611
> *I'm in the OR Pharmacy.  And boy, the hoes the hoes the hoes!!  They everywhere, I'd get into some trouble if I worked during the day!
> *


I did! :yes:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 02:40 PM~12974101
> ****** I AIN'T A NURSE!  :roflmao:  :roflmao: "Dopeman Dopeman.....Yeh dat's me." I GOT THAT WORK IN THE O.R. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 12:25 AM~12970392
> *Yeah ****** be having hidden talents and shit lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OL' DOOGIE HOWSER JENKINS LOOK'N MUTHFUCCA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Feb 11 2009, 06:29 PM~12976611-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the OR Pharmacy.  And boy, the hoes the hoes the hoes!!  They everywhere, I'd get into some trouble if I worked during the day!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY_@Feb 11 2009, 06:31 PM~12976637
> *I did!  :yes:
> *


 :0 

I wish the damn board would get back to me. Ive been on suspention for 5yrs now.. I miss 3rd shift.. The floor was where it was at. They might make me wait the whole 6yrs............. :angry:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 11 2009, 06:46 PM~12976843
> *:0
> *


Fight at the nursing station... damn Africans .. ( real ones) they lazy and hate Amercan blacks. Got in my face and hit me with a chart. well I went to that ass. and the Nursing board took to both our ass's.. :angry: 

So Ive been stuck BS jobing and shop keeping to make it day by day.. Uniforms a still pressed in closet.. :tears: 

So ya stay at home dad I became. hell day care took my whole check any way.. 3rd shift BS'r for cars , Holidays , vacations , and stuff. thats all my pittfull check does.. tax break for wife..


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

YALL GOT FUKED UP LUCK....BETTER YALL THEN ME...***** AND THATS REAL


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 9 2009, 10:07 AM~12950174
> *Wutz Happening......Rain out here got me in a dreary mood.....Oh well we need it, they talking bout we in a drought and only water grass 2 dayz out the week...
> Gettin ready to file some taxes if "The Terminator" dont trip...I'm getting interior for the trey! Right now it got some white vinyl with green pipin! You know I gotta take that out and go with some cloth inserts...!  Gets too hot out her back be stickin to the seats LOL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 187...you listening???


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's going on fellas?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2009, 10:19 PM~12979415
> *187...you listening???
> *


He's to busy being a 49yr old Chris Brown!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I miss this station!!!!! Damn Canada rappers where the shit!!!


----------



## DIPN714

SubscribeGive a Gift Digital EditionSubscriber Services Home»Magazine Features»Back Bumper - 1985 Chevrolet El Camino 


Car Research Guide
- Dodge Charger 

- Ford Explorer 

- Dodge Neon 

- Chrysler 300 

- Dodge Magnum 

- Dodge Intrepid 
Back Bumper - 1985 Chevrolet El Camino
By Edgar Hoill
OwnerAl "Big Al" Carr

Vehicle'85 Chevy El Camino

City/StateSanta Ana, California

ClubDip'N Car Club 714

Al "Big Al" Carr has been in the lowrider scene for a long time, formerly cruising the streets of Compton, California. You might recognize Big Al from the car show circuit with his custom-built '46 two-tone yellow and Candy Red 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TONE LOCO

yo big scotty where have you been


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 12 2009, 08:42 AM~12982551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this station!!!!! Damn Canada rappers where the shit!!!
> *


This Canadian rap track was better. They're from Vancouver.









As fas as Choclair, this track was better


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 12 2009, 11:49 AM~12983746
> *This Canadian rap track was better. They're from Vancouver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As fas as Choclair, this track was better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup those where nice too. I really miss the late night shows. Like their version of rap city..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 12 2009, 09:11 AM~12982270
> *He's to busy being a 49yr old Chris Brown!!!!!!!! :0
> *







wich led too!!!!!!






Then that ***** got......







:0 shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Where the fuck is eerbody at????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Y'all stop posting up that nerdy ass off topic bullshit....spend some money on ur fucking cars for a change....


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2009, 02:26 PM~12985492
> *Y'all stop posting up that nerdy ass off topic bullshit....spend some money on ur fucking cars for a change....
> *


 :biggrin: 
Here a little upgrade i did to my car over the past week. Re-sprayed the dash bezel and my glovebox door and installed the Digital. Now i have to install all this into the car this weekend.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 12 2009, 04:00 PM~12985736
> *:biggrin:
> Here a little upgrade i did to my car. Re-sprayed the dash bezel and my glovebox door and installed the Digital. Now i have to install all this into the car this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's gonna look great bro.  Take some more pics when ur done with the install.

I still have to install mine also...


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 12 2009, 04:00 PM~12985736
> *:biggrin:
> Here a little upgrade i did to my car over the past week. Re-sprayed the dash bezel and my glovebox door and installed the Digital. Now i have to install all this into the car this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 12 2009, 04:00 PM~12985736
> *:biggrin:
> Here a little upgrade i did to my car over the past week. Re-sprayed the dash bezel and my glovebox door and installed the Digital. Now i have to install all this into the car this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pic is kinda dark....take another one and post!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Feb 12 2009, 03:13 PM~12985829-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna look great bro.    Take some more pics when ur done with the install.
> 
> I still have to install mine also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant wait to see it on the road. You are going to be killin'em on the shaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 12 2009, 03:20 PM~12985881
> *looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Feb 12 2009, 03:21 PM~12985886
> *Pic is kinda dark....take another one and post!
> *


I will :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thinking about ordering this....i want maximum HP and low end torque, aluminum heads for under a 3k price range...

http://www.dougherbert.com/383chevybudgets...ath=614_615_748


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Yall dont think them digital dashes take away from the nostalgic feeling that an old school is supposed to have? just a question


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 12 2009, 05:26 PM~12986411
> *Yall dont think them digital dashes take away from the nostalgic feeling that an old school is supposed to have? just a question
> *


Not anymore than hydraulics, daytons, pinstriping, gold leaf or anything else thats "normal" in lowriding.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 12 2009, 04:26 PM~12986411
> *Yall dont think them digital dashes take away from the nostalgic feeling that an old school is supposed to have? just a question
> *


I was against digital dashes for a long time. Never went digital on any other my other cars. Then they kinda grew on me. Now i'm going digital on every car i get from now on. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ccarrii (what kinda name is that?) whats up with your trunk..give us some details about it...


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2009, 04:36 PM~12986494
> *ccarrii (what kinda name is that?) whats up with your trunk..give us some details about it...
> *


Chuck Carr III...... :biggrin: I was pretty much done with the trunk until i went to the Majestics picnic on the 1st. Then decided to switched it up a little, but then i found this digital dash on Pomona Swapmeet. I've been so hype on getting that done, that's all i've been focusing on. The dash should be done this weekend, then i will get back on the trunk


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 12 2009, 06:33 PM~12986471
> *I was against digital dashes for a long time. Never went digital on any other my other cars. Then they kinda grew on me. Now i'm going digital on every car i get from now on.  :biggrin:
> *


See I was just the opposite lol. I STARTED out liking them bitches and then they became like assholes (everybody had one) then I just got turned off by em. They cool I guess just not on my ride. I like that 60s feeling I get when I look at the OG style dash. Now I do touch EVERYTHING when I build so you better believe my numbers and dash background aint the OG black and white but I still stuck with the original style  I put different colored LED bulbs in too to make everything match up with the rest of the car colorwise.....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2009, 06:31 PM~12986458
> *Not anymore than hydraulics, daytons, pinstriping, gold leaf or anything else thats "normal" in lowriding.
> *


I think of hydros as nostalgic too. They had them shits late 60s and 70s :yes: Same times 64s was new


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Maybe if they had some different designs for them I guess. The 63-64 digital dash just looks so damn plain. They shoulda at least put big ass numbers like the newer Cadillacs use. Maybe different colors too. I would probably have to design my own to rock em lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 12 2009, 06:00 PM~12986641
> *I think of hydros as nostalgic too. They had them shits late 60s and 70s  :yes: Same times 64s was new
> *


I personally pay a lot of attention to the streetrod and hot rod scene so I like to incorporate some of their ideas and bolt-on items.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 12 2009, 06:05 PM~12986675
> *Maybe if they had some different designs for them I guess. The 63-64 digital dash just looks so damn plain. They shoulda at least put big ass numbers like the newer Cadillacs use. Maybe different colors too. I would probably have to design my own to rock em lol
> *


Mine was made a custom color to match my paint (yellow). They'll do that for you for an extra fee. 

They don't look plain to me, shit not too many people have them or can afford them anyway.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2009, 07:20 PM~12986778
> *Mine was made a custom color to match my paint (yellow). They'll do that for you for an extra fee.
> 
> They don't look plain to me, shit not too many people have them or can afford them anyway.
> *


Shit they better be able to afford $700 or they need to get out the Lowriding game :biggrin: I guess the yellow lens would make it a bit prettier plus a bit more creative


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

Everybody has their own idea of what looks good and what doesnt. And that's a good thing bc If everybody had the same opinion of what a car is supposed to look like, everyone's cars would look exactly the same. :biggrin: Personally i love seeing all original cars to full custom. I just like mines to be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 11 2009, 01:25 AM~12970392
> *Yeah ****** be having hidden talents and shit lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit nicca I aint mad... we all gotta work.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 12 2009, 06:26 PM~12986411
> *Yall dont think them digital dashes take away from the nostalgic feeling that an old school is supposed to have? just a question
> *


I asked myself the same thing but since im running an LS-1 engine, 4 wheel disc brakes, ford 9" rear end Ifigured it allflows with the monitoring of the upgraded drivetrain.


----------



## Skim

for 187PURE lol...This how I imagine homeboy 187 in real life  





 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 01:40 AM~12990995
> *for 187PURE lol...This how I imagine homeboy 187 in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dude said his grass cutting timbs!!!!!!!! LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 03:40 AM~12990995
> *for 187PURE lol...This how I imagine homeboy 187 in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HA HA DAWG THAT AINT TOO FAR FETCHED :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 08:29 AM~12991786
> *HA HA DAWG THAT AINT TOO FAR FETCHED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S GOOD LEF. BESIDES HER MOUTH I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT AT THE CRUISE


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 02:40 AM~12990995
> *for 187PURE lol...This how I imagine homeboy 187 in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YO YOU SHOULD BE ON T.V. ....AND I LAUGH THE WHOLE TIME WATCHING...BUT U RIGHT NO JUSTICE NO PEACE......GOOD LUCK


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 09:36 AM~12992154
> *WHAT'S GOOD LEF.  BESIDES HER MOUTH I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT AT THE CRUISE
> *


U WASNT WITH US HOW U HAVE A GOOD TIME...U LOOKED SAD THEN A MUTHA.........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 13 2009, 10:47 AM~12992249
> *U WASNT WITH US HOW U HAVE A GOOD TIME...U LOOKED SAD THEN A MUTHA.........
> *


pissed is more like it :angry:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 09:54 AM~12992310
> *pissed is more like it :angry:
> *


GOOD TO SEE YOU THO....NEXT TIME WE GET TOGETHER CAUSE THEY HAD JOKES OUT IN THE DOOR WAY...I NEEDED HELP.......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 13 2009, 10:59 AM~12992354
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU THO....NEXT TIME WE GET TOGETHER CAUSE THEY HAD JOKES OUT IN THE DOOR WAY...I NEEDED HELP.......
> *


GOT YOU G


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;put this in ur car


----------



## DIPN714

ms/hh255/dipn714/12sweetsiata.jpg[/IMG]
















8.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/12sweetsiata.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 12:40 AM~12990995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

WHY IS IT THAT WHEN I SEE GUEST USER OR ANONYMOUS, I THINK IT'S TYRONE'S ASS TIP TOEING IN THIS THREAD?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THE UNKNOWN OGS :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2009, 10:56 AM~12993259
> *WHY IS IT THAT WHEN I SEE GUEST USER OR ANONYMOUS, I THINK IT'S TYRONE'S ASS TIP TOEING IN THIS THREAD?
> *


No it's Wendell...

He told me he was going to Criss Brown some fools!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 13 2009, 02:21 PM~12995051
> *No it's Wendell...
> 
> He told me he was going to Criss Brown some fools!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 

CHECK OUT FUNDI'S NEW PROFILE :cheesy: :cheesy: 

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/member.php?u=185784


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

*DAMN FUNGUS, YOU STRAIGHT LIE LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2009, 09:35 AM~12992650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms/hh255/dipn714/12sweetsiata.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.photobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/12sweetsiata.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAM AL WHO IS THAT???????????I NEED THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 13 2009, 05:55 PM~12995900
> *DAMN FUNGUS, YOU STRAIGHT LIE LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahah


----------



## Skim

quote=BACKBUMPER85,Feb 13 2009, 04:55 PM~12995900]
*DAMN FUNGUS, YOU STRAIGHT LIE LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER*








[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

;;;switch man i no u will be there


jose come get u another win


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 12 2009, 03:21 PM~12985886
> *Pic is kinda dark....take another one and post!
> *



Installed the dash today. Gotta get a billet Ashtray cover made now. Pics are still kinda dark. Will take some better ones later


----------



## kd55chevy

kd55chevy VP***dukes nor cal AND BLACK AS CAN BE **low-riding has no color tag you must just love to ride ** DUKES ONE OF THE OLDEST CAR CLUBES IN LOW-RIDING HISTROY


----------



## 187PURE

GETTIN READY FOR PAINT NEXT WEEK YALL. SHIT'S GON' BE WETTER THAN A STRAWBERRY'S PUSSY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 14 2009, 07:59 PM~13005188
> *Installed the dash today. Gotta get a billet Ashtray cover made now. Pics are still kinda dark. Will take some better ones later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sneak peak of your LRM shoot?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 14 2009, 08:24 PM~13005323
> *GETTIN READY FOR PAINT NEXT WEEK YALL.  SHIT'S GON' BE WETTER THAN A STRAWBERRY'S PUSSY
> *


How much is that runnin' you? What color, type of pant and clear, who's doin the work etc???


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2009, 10:43 PM~13005440
> *How much is that runnin' you? What color, type of pant and clear, who's doin the work etc???
> *


AINT WORK OUT THE NUMBERS YET. WILL FIND OUT ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY. SAME COLOR THOUGH. GETTIN THE PAINT CODE OFF THE TRUNK LID WITH ORIGINAL GM PAINT. SOME OLD MEN ARE DOING IT WHO'S BEEN IN THE GAME FOR 'BOUT 40 YEARS


----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 14 2009, 09:04 PM~13005562
> *AINT WORK OUT THE NUMBERS YET.  WILL FIND OUT ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY.  SAME COLOR THOUGH.  GETTIN THE PAINT CODE OFF THE TRUNK LID WITH ORIGINAL GM PAINT.  SOME OLD MEN ARE DOING IT WHO'S BEEN IN THE GAME FOR 'BOUT 40 YEARS
> *


Anything decent is gonna hit you AT least 3k and up. And 3k is a basement price. If they tell you anything below that I'd be suspecious. I hope you got ur paper right.

Also, did you strip the car yet since you said your get'n ready for paint? Did you take off all the moldings, trim, rims etc.??? If you didn't, It's my advice to you, based on experiance, that YOU take all of that stuff off and put it back on if you can. Don't let them do it it unless their gonna be responsible for it in writing. 

Please don't tell me u were planning on just masking all that shit off and then painting!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 14 2009, 09:04 PM~13005562
> *AINT WORK OUT THE NUMBERS YET.  WILL FIND OUT ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY.  SAME COLOR THOUGH.  GETTIN THE PAINT CODE OFF THE TRUNK LID WITH ORIGINAL GM PAINT.  SOME OLD MEN ARE DOING IT WHO'S BEEN IN THE GAME FOR 'BOUT 40 YEARS
> *


 Here's your color codes for 1992 Cadillac's....

http://www.paintscratch.com/cgi-bin/makepaint2.cgi


----------



## Skim




----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2009, 09:18 PM~13005643
> *Here's your color codes for 1992 Cadillac's....
> 
> http://www.paintscratch.com/cgi-bin/makepaint2.cgi
> *


 :0 

Did you leave or get dumped from your club? because Not having a car finished on time is a lame reason. How they going to be your Family when they do not support you in a build.. What kind of club is it. sounds like a futility of money guys instead of Ryder's if thats true? :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 07:28 AM~13007677
> *:0
> 
> Did you leave or get dumped from your club? because Not having a car finished on time is a lame reason. How they going to be your Family when they do not support you in a build.. What kind of club is it. sounds like a futility of money guys instead of Ryder's if thats true? :angry:
> *


maybe he can join your club they take stock cars with rusty chinas


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2009, 11:15 PM~13005631
> *Anything decent is gonna hit you AT least 3k and up. And 3k is a basement price. If they tell you anything below that I'd be suspecious. I hope you got ur paper right.
> 
> Also, did you strip the car yet since you said your get'n ready for paint? Did you take off all the moldings, trim, rims etc.???  If you didn't, It's my advice to you, based on experiance, that YOU take all of that stuff off and put it back on if you can. Don't let them do it it unless their gonna be responsible for it in writing.
> 
> Please don't tell me u were planning on just masking all that shit off and then painting!
> *


I'MA LET THEM HANDLE ALL THAT. THAT'S WHAT THEY DO. PAPER'S LOOKING GOOD TOO


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 08:28 AM~13007677
> *:0
> 
> Did you leave or get dumped from your club? because Not having a car finished on time is a lame reason. How they going to be your Family when they do not support you in a build.. What kind of club is it. sounds like a futility of money guys instead of Ryder's if thats true? :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2009, 08:57 AM~13008299
> *:uh:
> *


Agreed. Fundoopoo should leave that alone.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 15 2009, 11:37 AM~13009009
> *Agreed. Fundoopoo should leave that alone.
> *


and take his meds


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 15 2009, 10:53 AM~13009133
> *and take his meds
> *


and take his hydroxy-cut


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2009, 09:31 PM~13005723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THAT MY SHIT :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 15 2009, 09:57 AM~13008299-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 15 2009, 11:37 AM~13009009
> *Agreed. Fundoopoo should leave that alone.
> *


I was asking a ?... And ya I think A club that would do that would not be your real freinds.. We support all our mebers even untill they get there ride !!!!!!!!!!! We have pretty strick By-laws ....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 07:28 AM~13007677
> *:0
> 
> Did you leave or get dumped from your club? because Not having a car finished on time is a lame reason. How they going to be your Family when they do not support you in a build.. What kind of club is it. sounds like a futility of money guys instead of Ryder's if thats true? :angry:
> *


 It is some lame BS I agree but it's not for public discussion.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2009, 08:52 AM~13007954
> *I'MA LET THEM HANDLE ALL THAT.  THAT'S WHAT THEY DO.  PAPER'S LOOKING GOOD TOO
> *


okay, I hope that you/they know what y'all doing. I'm curious to know what thats all gonna hit u for.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 02:51 PM~13010270
> *It is some lame BS I agree but it's not for public discussion.
> *



I feel ya. they where not your peeps anyway. Something better and bigger was in store for you... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 02:54 PM~13010293
> *I feel ya. they where not your peeps anyway.  Something better and bigger was in store for you... :biggrin:
> *


It ain't like that, their still my homies. It's just politics...my character is solid.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 02:44 PM~13010233
> *I was asking a ?... And ya I think A club that would do that would not be your real freinds.. We support all our mebers even untill they get there ride !!!!!!!!!!! We have pretty strick By-laws ....
> *


 :uh: strick by laws dont you roll a stock roadmaster with some rusted chinas?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 15 2009, 04:26 PM~13010831
> *:uh: strick by laws dont you roll a stock roadmaster with some rusted chinas?
> *


GOOD POINT. 

Fundi has not posted anything new on his car in 6 months. whats up with that?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 03:35 PM~13010872
> *GOOD POINT.
> 
> Fundi has not posted anything new on his car in 6 months. whats up with that?
> *


He needs a Fundi-raiser.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 04:53 PM~13010288
> *okay, I hope that you/they know what y'all doing. I'm curious to know what thats all gonna hit u for.
> *


I'LL PUT THE PICTURES UP WHEN IT'S FINISHED


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2009, 05:54 PM~13010959
> *I'LL PUT THE PICTURES UP WHEN IT'S FINISHED
> *


WHAT U UP TO BABY BOY,,,,U DOING SOMETHING WITHOUT LETTING ME KNOW........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 15 2009, 06:58 PM~13010976
> *WHAT U UP TO BABY BOY,,,,U DOING SOMETHING WITHOUT LETTING ME KNOW........
> *


DON'T EVEN TRY IT LEF. YOU THE SNEAKIEST GUY I KNOW. I CAUGHT YOU SEVERAL TIMES GETTING PAINT, CHROME, YOU NAME IT. AND THEN WHEN I BUST YOU, YOU BE HAVING THAT LOOK ON YOUR FACE LIKE A LITTLE KID THAT JUST MADE A STINKY


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2009, 06:00 PM~13010988
> *DON'T EVEN TRY IT LEF.  YOU THE SNEAKIEST GUY I KNOW.  I CAUGHT YOU SEVERAL TIMES GETTING PAINT, CHROME, YOU NAME IT.  AND THEN WHEN I BUST YOU, YOU BE HAVING THAT LOOK ON YOUR FACE LIKE A LITTLE KID THAT JUST MADE A STINKY
> *


HA,HA,HA U STUPID,,I TELL EVERYBODY U DONT LISTEN....NOW I TELL SOMETHING ELSE, JUST GOT A 87 CUTLASS WITH BRAND NEW SWITCH WORK DONE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13010872
> *GOOD POINT.
> 
> Fundi has not posted anything new on his car in 6 months. whats up with that?
> *


cf keep doing your thing cant wait to see the pic in the mags of blondie when its done


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 15 2009, 07:04 PM~13011001
> *HA,HA,HA U STUPID,,I TELL EVERYBODY U DONT LISTEN....NOW I TELL SOMETHING ELSE, JUST GOT A 87 CUTLASS WITH BRAND NEW SWITCH WORK DONE
> *


DAMN! YOU DOING TOOOO MUCH


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13011011
> *DAMN!  YOU DOING TOOOO MUCH
> *


YEAH I KNOW BUT I WAS OUT THE OTHER NIGHT WITH NO SWITCHES ,FELT BAD......NOW I GOT A OOPTEE THAT WILL THREE WHEEL AT THE TURN OF THE WHEEL...........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 15 2009, 07:09 PM~13011023
> *YEAH I KNOW BUT I WAS OUT THE OTHER NIGHT WITH NO SWITCHES ,FELT BAD......NOW I GOT A OOPTEE THAT WILL THREE WHEEL AT THE TURN OF THE WHEEL...........
> *


WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THE MC? IS IT UNDER RECONSTRUCTION?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 15 2009, 04:54 PM~13010959-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'LL PUT THE PICTURES UP WHEN IT'S FINISHED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when is it gonna be finished. have you talked to the painters about anything are are you just doing wishful talk?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Feb 15 2009, 05:04 PM~13011003
> *cf keep doing your thing cant wait to see the pic in the mags of blondie when its done
> *


 Thanks. It will be all good.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2009, 06:15 PM~13011053
> *WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THE MC?  IS IT UNDER RECONSTRUCTION?
> *


GOT IT OUT THE BODY SHOP ,GETTING READY TO TAKE TO MOTION 3 TO FIX WIRING FOR BAGS........THEN FINISH INTERIOR..........THEN PAINT.....LOT OF WORK STILL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13010872
> *GOOD POINT.
> 
> Fundi has not posted anything new on his car in 6 months. whats up with that?
> *


 :uh: I have been doing my motor and pipes my self.. I also don't want to post shit. Before when I did , all you ******* did was be stupid . so fuck you'll.. I'm not posting shit up anymore. I was one of the few that did post everything and anything.. Shows , rides and cook outs... I posted pics..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 9 2009, 05:22 PM~12655870
> *YOUNGSTERS COME IN AND TAKE NOTES.  KEEP THIS POSITIVE PLEASE!!!  GO SOME WHERE ELSE WITH THE NONSENSE PLEASE!!
> 
> WHO REMEMBERS THIS FOE........................
> 
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 15 2009, 04:04 PM~13011003
> *cf keep doing your thing cant wait to see the pic in the mags of blondie when its done
> *


LRM will no longer exist by the time CF is done. Ole Weenie keeps pushing back the completion dates. At least he's getting some progress though. I'll give him that.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Feb 15 2009, 06:19 PM~13011522-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  I have been doing my motor and pipes my self.. I also don't want to post shit. Before when I did  , all you ******* did was be stupid . so fuck you'll.. I'm not posting shit up anymore. I was one of the few that did post everything and anything.. Shows , rides and cook outs... I posted pics..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look here stoopid...
> 
> if you build some proper, nice shit I GUARANTEE nobody will talk shit on you...so post it up cuz i think you lying....u gonna be on Wendell status if u don't
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 15 2009, 06:49 PM~13011760
> *LRM will no longer exist by the time CF is done. Ole Weenie keeps pushing back the completion dates. At least he's getting some progress though. I'll give him that.
> *


time is quality and quality is money and money is time


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 08:07 PM~13012508
> *Look here stoopid...
> 
> if you build some proper, nice shit I GUARANTEE nobody will talk shit on you...so post it up cuz i think you lying....u gonna be on Wendell status if u don't
> time is quality and quality is money and money is time
> *


Now you know I posted shit before. when you got your motor stuf in so did I... Along with cams , plugs , some nuw pipeing , and I custom did my own PVC system..I need to order some chrome pullies . But my motor is so clean right now I really just want that and the black will stay . Might even order black chrome , stuff instead. And yes there is Black chrome!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13012578
> *Now you know I posted shit before. when you got your motor stuf in so did I... Along with cams , plugs , some nuw pipeing , and I custom did my own PVC system..I need to order some chrome pullies . But my motor is so clean right now I really just want that and the black will stay . Might even order black chrome , stuff instead. And yes there is Black chrome!!!!
> *


 pics?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 07:19 PM~13011074
> *when is it gonna be finished. have you talked to the painters about anything are are you just doing wishful talk?
> *


FALL BACK LITL *****


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2009, 10:22 PM~13014096
> *FALL BACK LITL *****
> *


 We gonna see. Wednesday Imma hit you up about the paint.


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13013492
> *pics?
> *


come on cf you know candiscammer is a moderater now now if you believe that one you will believe his car isnt stock any more and hes a custom stereo installer


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 15 2009, 04:30 PM~13010149
> *THAT MY SHIT  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> *


I couldn't understand why you loved that song so much when I was out in LA! You played that shit mad times! But after seeing this video I understand why. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 16 2009, 12:25 AM~13014120
> *We gonna see. Wednesday Imma hit you up about the paint.
> *


COOL. I JUST NEED TO GO TO THE GRAVEYARD TO GET THE BACK ROCKER MOLDING AND THE PLASTIC ONE ABOVE IT. SHIT GOT FUCKED UP WHEN I RECKED MY QUARTER


----------



## 187PURE

SO ANOTHER COP GOT SMOKED IN PHILLY. THE ***** SHOT THROUGH HIS COAT AND FLAT LINED HIM. I WAS LIKE DAMN! THAT'S GANGSTA :0


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:27 AM~13015705
> *COOL.  I JUST NEED TO GO TO THE GRAVEYARD TO GET THE BACK ROCKER MOLDING AND THE PLASTIC ONE ABOVE IT.  SHIT GOT FUCKED UP WHEN I RECKED MY QUARTER
> *


OKAY THATS WHAT U DIDNT TELL ME U WRECK SOMETHING...SEE THATS WHAT I TALKING BOUT HOLDING OUT ON INFO.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 16 2009, 09:30 AM~13015713
> *OKAY THATS WHAT U DIDNT TELL ME U WRECK SOMETHING...SEE THATS WHAT I TALKING BOUT HOLDING OUT ON INFO.
> *


I THOUGHT YOU KNEW. MICK THE ONE THAT PLUGGED ME IN WITH THE BODY MAN. HE DID AN EXCELLENT JOB TOO. HAD MY SHIT BACK THE SAME DAY. I'MA TAKE IT BACK TO HIM FOR THE PAINT. YOU MIGHT KNOW HIM. HE RIGHT THERE AT 19TH AND BERKS


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:34 AM~13015726
> *I THOUGHT YOU KNEW.  MICK THE ONE THAT PLUGGED ME IN WITH THE BODY MAN.  HE DID AN EXCELLENT JOB TOO.  HAD MY SHIT BACK THE SAME DAY.  I'MA TAKE IT BACK TO HIM FOR THE PAINT.  YOU MIGHT KNOW HIM.  HE RIGHT THERE AT 19TH AND BERKS
> *


OKAY MAN LETS GET IT TOGETHER..IT BE TIME TO RIDE IN A MINUTE....OLD LADY JUST GONNA HAVE TO BE MAD FOR A MINUTE.....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 16 2009, 09:42 AM~13015746
> *OKAY MAN LETS GET IT TOGETHER..IT BE TIME TO RIDE IN A MINUTE....OLD LADY JUST GONNA HAVE TO BE MAD FOR A MINUTE.....
> *


DON'T MATTER. SHE STAY MAD. I GOTTA DO WHAT I GOTTA DO
+ I GOT HER WALKING PAPERS ON DECK


----------



## 187PURE

WAS THINKING BOUT GETTIN THESE LEF. AINT GOT DAYTON MONEY. PAINT AND INTERIOR COME FIRST. + YOU'LL FUCK THEM UP IN THIS CITY. YALL KNOW I GET FRESH CHINAS ER YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

THE CENTER KNOCK OFF WILL BE CHROME. THE LABEL WILL BE WHITE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:55 AM~13015784
> *THE CENTER KNOCK OFF WILL BE CHROME.  THE LABEL WILL BE WHITE
> *


 :0 

Already on order in SC. will come out on... 5/5/09 :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:55 AM~13015784
> *THE CENTER KNOCK OFF WILL BE CHROME.  THE LABEL WILL BE WHITE
> *


TIGHT PICTURE, WHAT SIZE ,13S I HOPE ,AND I HAVE TO SEE THEM ON CAR....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 06:30 AM~13015712
> *SO ANOTHER COP GOT SMOKED IN PHILLY.  THE ***** SHOT THROUGH HIS COAT AND FLAT LINED HIM.  I WAS LIKE DAMN! THAT'S GANGSTA :0
> *


Thats crazy. I think more cops get killed over there than in LA; and Philly is a lot smaller.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 16 2009, 01:51 PM~13017182
> *Thats crazy. I think more cops get killed over there than in LA; and Philly is a lot smaller.
> *


LA HAS A STONGER FORCE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 16 2009, 10:16 AM~13015846
> *TIGHT PICTURE, WHAT SIZE ,13S I HOPE ,AND I HAVE TO SEE THEM ON CAR....
> *


13s ALL THE TIME HOMIE. WOULD ORDER THEM NOW, BUT WANT TO WAIT TIL PAINT AND INTERIOR IS PAID OFF


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 11:48 AM~13017651
> *LA HAS A STONGER FORCE
> *


That or you and your business associates are loco.


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 02:14 PM~13017855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Where my homie V at?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 16 2009, 03:56 PM~13018271
> *:thumbsup:
> Where my homie V at?
> *


HIDING IN THE OTHER THREAD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY+Feb 16 2009, 01:56 PM~13018271-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Where my homie V at?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHO CARES!!!!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 02:11 PM~13018406
> *HIDING IN THE OTHER THREAD
> *


 :0 FRICKING SNITCH!!!!!!!!!!! He's a busta .....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 16 2009, 03:46 PM~13019187
> *WHO CARES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0 FRICKING SNITCH!!!!!!!!!!! He's a busta .....
> *


good hopefully someone will ban your anoying ass


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 09:53 AM~13015779
> *WAS THINKING BOUT GETTIN THESE LEF.  AINT GOT DAYTON MONEY.  PAINT AND INTERIOR COME FIRST.  + YOU'LL FUCK THEM UP IN THIS CITY.  YALL KNOW I GET FRESH CHINAS ER YEAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 16 2009, 08:33 PM~13021024
> *
> *


OH WELL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13022814
> *OH WELL
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Layitlow: where gansters meets L7s_@Feb 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13022814
> *
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Fried Chicken Eater, LOC STAR
> 
> *


Whats hatnin Loc. Post some pics of the caddy


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 14 2009, 07:59 PM~13005188
> *Installed the dash today. Gotta get a billet Ashtray cover made now. Pics are still kinda dark. Will take some better ones later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

From Loc Star's spot  Sorry Loc, ganked these off your fb page :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 17 2009, 03:01 PM~13029398
> *From Loc Star's spot   Sorry Loc, ganked these off your fb page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 17 2009, 01:01 PM~13029398
> *From Loc Star's spot   Sorry Loc, ganked these off your fb page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 17 2009, 03:01 PM~13029398
> *From Loc Star's spot   Sorry Loc, ganked these off your fb page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who sprayed that?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 17 2009, 03:10 PM~13031169
> *who sprayed that?
> *


Cory Saintclaire. (sp?)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 17 2009, 02:01 PM~13029398
> *From Loc Star's spot   Sorry Loc, ganked these off your fb page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOC STAR

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 17 2009, 12:37 AM~13025917
> *Whats hatnin Loc. Post some pics of the caddy
> *


Work in progress....almost there :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLbPSclceGk


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 17 2009, 02:01 PM~13029398
> *From Loc Star's spot   Sorry Loc, ganked these off your fb page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK....NICE IDEAL......TIGHTTTTTTTTT....


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by LOC STAR_@Feb 17 2009, 05:35 PM~13031405
> *Work in progress....almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLACK ON BLACK ON BLACK.....NOT BAD, NOT BAD


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by LOC STAR_@Feb 17 2009, 03:35 PM~13031405
> *Work in progress....almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks tight man, is it missing the mouldings or are they black?


----------



## LOC STAR

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 18 2009, 12:36 AM~13036477
> * looks tight man, is it missing the mouldings or are they black?
> *


havent put them on yet they will b satin black like the trim and rims


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

LAID BACK TRACC BY DIGGITY DOMINO. SOMETHIN TITE TO DIP TO IN THE SUMMER


----------



## Eazy

*This right here gets much play in my ride. Sleeping if you ain't on this.... Take a sec and peep the video especially my LAC *******


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 18 2009, 10:59 AM~13038181
> *This right here gets much play in my ride.  Sleeping if you ain't on this.... Take a sec and peep the video especially my LAC ******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT THE ALBUM ON MY RACC.. MO' LOVE IS THE BEST TRACC


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 14 2009, 09:04 PM~13005562
> *AINT WORK OUT THE NUMBERS YET.  WILL FIND OUT ON MONDAY OR TUESDAY.  SAME COLOR THOUGH.  GETTIN THE PAINT CODE OFF THE TRUNK LID WITH ORIGINAL GM PAINT.  SOME OLD MEN ARE DOING IT WHO'S BEEN IN THE GAME FOR 'BOUT 40 YEARS
> *


IT'S WEDNESDAY....ALL I SEE YOU BEEN DOING IS TALKIN' ABOUT BULLSHIT, SO...

WHATS THE DEAL ON THE PAINT?? WHEN IS IT GOING IN TO THE SHOP, PRICE, ALL THE DETAILS....???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

You youngins dont know shit about the real DMX and Just-Ice!!!!!!!!!!!!




 :biggrin: 
"She swaaaaallowed it, inch by inch......"


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 12:40 AM~12990995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 18 2009, 10:50 PM~13046345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 18 2009, 11:50 PM~13046345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOOOOOOOOO.....I GONNA SEND U MONEY IN THE MAIL, THAT WAS TALENT MAN....RIP UP THAT TICKET, PUT IT IN A BAG OR YOUR POCKET ,,EVERY POLICE U SEE DURING THE DAY TOSS A PIECE OF IT RIGHT AT HIM REAL HARD...ALL HE GONNA SEE IS YOUR HAND IN THE AIR NOT KNOWING WHAT U DID , AND LAUGH THE REST OF THE DAY......


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 19 2009, 06:29 AM~13047819
> *YOOOOOOOOO.....I GONNA SEND U MONEY IN THE MAIL, THAT WAS TALENT MAN....RIP UP THAT TICKET, PUT IT IN A BAG OR YOUR POCKET ,,EVERY POLICE U SEE DURING THE DAY TOSS A PIECE OF IT RIGHT AT HIM REAL HARD...ALL HE GONNA SEE IS YOUR HAND IN THE AIR NOT KNOWING WHAT U DID ,  AND LAUGH THE REST OF THE DAY......
> *


if he does that we might see part 3 for chi goes to court for littering and i would hate to see the fine for that.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 18 2009, 05:49 PM~13041496
> *IT'S WEDNESDAY....ALL I SEE YOU BEEN DOING IS TALKIN' ABOUT BULLSHIT, SO...
> 
> WHATS THE DEAL ON THE PAINT?? WHEN IS IT GOING IN TO THE SHOP, PRICE, ALL THE DETAILS....????????????  :biggrin:
> *


MUTHAFUCKA AINT PICK UP THE PHONE. I GUESS THEY BUSY DOWN THERE. I'MA JUST SLIDE THROUGH THERE TODAY. I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED DOGG.


----------



## Prez of the I

Anybody remember this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lv-Kp9fZz4


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 19 2009, 07:55 AM~13047913
> *if he does that we might see part 3 for chi goes to court for littering and i would hate to see the fine for that.
> *


HA,HA,HA HOPEFULLY HE USE VERY SMALL PIECES MAN....


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 19 2009, 08:04 AM~13048270
> *HA,HA,HA  HOPEFULLY HE USE VERY SMALL PIECES MAN....
> *


some cops dont have nothing better to do then bust some balls


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 19 2009, 09:54 AM~13048210
> *Anybody remember this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lv-Kp9fZz4
> *



Oh Snaps!!!!!!!! I remember this cut!!! Thanks big homie gotta throw that in the mix with all the other old classics forgotten!!!!


----------



## Eazy

I bumps that real shit! Keep it gangsta! R.I.P. LV


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 19 2009, 09:54 AM~13048210
> *Anybody remember this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lv-Kp9fZz4
> *


YEAH.. DEFINITELY A HOOD BANGER CLASSIC


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 19 2009, 10:37 AM~13049362
> *I bumps that real shit! Keep it gangsta! R.I.P. LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I must agree, that is Gangsta.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 19 2009, 01:16 PM~13049696
> *I must agree, that is Gangsta.
> *


Man, that boy LV was blowin' I'm telling you!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 19 2009, 01:16 PM~13049696
> *I must agree, that is Gangsta.
> *


THat's something when you out just ridin' wit ya homies like a team just dippin through traffic clownin'


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DYRIHu3WXw&feature=related


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 19 2009, 11:19 AM~13049725
> *Man, that boy LV was blowin' I'm telling you!
> *


What else you got tucked away in the crates that's a banger ?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 01:22 PM~13049757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DYRIHu3WXw&feature=related
> *



HELL YEAH SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S WHAT THE HELL IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 19 2009, 01:23 PM~13049767
> *What else you got tucked away in the crates that's a banger ?
> *


Here ya go!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 19 2009, 12:37 PM~13049362
> *I bumps that real shit! Keep it gangsta! R.I.P. LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DON'T REMEMBER HIM PASSING AWAY. I REMEMBER WHEN HE GOT DUMPED ON BUT SURVIVED


----------



## Eazy

You right 187, playas fucc up too :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63

HERE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL DUDES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 19 2009, 02:28 PM~13050241
> *HERE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL DUDES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 19 2009, 07:48 AM~13048177
> *MUTHAFUCKA AINT PICK UP THE PHONE.  I GUESS THEY BUSY DOWN THERE.  I'MA JUST SLIDE THROUGH THERE TODAY.  I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED DOGG.
> *


See man, now I know u bullshit'n us! What man would arrange his paint/body work over the damn phone? :uh: We're not talking about your bucket daily driver here....we're talking about your pride and joy...several thosand dollar paint job on ur rider here! Maybe it's just me, but i take this shit seriously...u don't do this over the phone. 

It's Thursday homie...u shoulda been handled bizzness by now....u said monday or tuesday :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:22 AM~13049757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DYRIHu3WXw&feature=related
> *


thats what you need to do....now go spend some money for a change or take ur broke ass back to your reminiscing topic.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:0
Its the homie cripn8ez on the left! :biggrin: Just fuckin wit ya my dude :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13052856
> *See man, now I know u bullshit'n us! What man would arrange his paint/body work over the damn phone? :uh:  We're not talking about your bucket daily driver here....we're talking about your pride and joy...several thosand dollar paint job on ur rider here! Maybe it's just me, but i take this shit seriously...u don't do this over the phone.
> 
> It's Thursday homie...u shoulda been handled bizzness by now....u said monday or tuesday :uh:
> *


MUTHAFUCKA I WORK!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 19 2009, 06:26 PM~13053364
> *MUTHAFUCKA I WORK!!
> *


Take a day off....thats what i do when it's time to do something major on my Impala. If it's important to you, then it's worth a day's pay right?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Feb 19 2009, 12:26 PM~13049795-->
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THAT'S WHAT THE HELL IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 12:22 PM~13049757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DYRIHu3WXw&feature=related
> *


 Yall like that? :thumbsdown: 
Gaaaaaarbage!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 19 2009, 08:33 PM~13053421
> *Take a day off....thats what i do when it's time to do something major on my Impala. If it's important to you, then it's worth a day's pay right?
> *


YEAH I GUESS.. I'MA TRY TO SEE HIM 1ST THANG CRACKIN


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13053539
> *Yall like that?  :thumbsdown:
> Gaaaaaarbage!
> *


*Neva!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 19 2009, 06:47 PM~13053539
> *Yall like that?  :thumbsdown:
> Gaaaaaarbage!
> *


I was going to say something earlier but you know how some these clowns get butt hurt for disagreeing with them... :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2009, 11:22 AM~13049757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DYRIHu3WXw&feature=related
> *


Them fools at Leimert Park right there on Crenshaw & Vermont  
(or is it Vernon?)


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 19 2009, 07:19 PM~13053309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> Its the homie cripn8ez on the left!  :biggrin: Just fuckin wit ya my dude  :biggrin:
> *


FAB 5 FREDDIE SPORTIN AN OG GOLF HAT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 20 2009, 03:23 AM~13057615
> *FAB 5 FREDDIE SPORTIN AN OG GOLF HAT
> *


 :0 FAB AND THE SPANISH DUDE WERE IN THE MOVIE "WILD STYLE"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13052856
> *See man, now I know u bullshit'n us! What man would arrange his paint/body work over the damn phone? :uh:  We're not talking about your bucket daily driver here....we're talking about your pride and joy...several thosand dollar paint job on ur rider here! Maybe it's just me, but i take this shit seriously...u don't do this over the phone.
> 
> It's Thursday homie...u shoulda been handled bizzness by now....u said monday or tuesday :uh:
> *


I SEE HOW YOU MAY HAVE MISUNDERSTOOD ME. THESE ARE THE SAME GUYS THAT DID MY BODY WORK 2 MONTHS AGO, SO I FIGURED HE COULD JUST GIVE ME A QUOTE OVER THE PHONE. THAT WAY I COULD SAVE A TRIP. SINCE HE DID'NT ANSWER THE PHONE, I WENT DOWN THERE THIS MORNING. HE BOOKED ME FOR 2 WEEKS FROM NOW


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13055324
> *Them fools at Leimert Park right there on Crenshaw & Vermont
> (or is it Vernon?)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 20 2009, 01:23 AM~13057615
> *FAB 5 FREDDIE SPORTIN AN OG GOLF HAT*



remember those! Thought that was a West Coast Thang :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;HUH;;;;;MAKE SURE U SHOW UP DAREL;;;OR U GOING TO KEEP BEING A NO SHOW


----------



## 187PURE

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF PPG PAINT ANY GOOD?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 10:02 AM~13059244
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF PPG PAINT ANY GOOD?
> *


its verygood.i like it better then dupont


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 12:04 PM~13059257
> *its verygood.i like it better then dupont
> *


OK COOL. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MIKE. HE SAID IT WAS GOOD TOO.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 10:12 AM~13059324
> *OK COOL.  JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MIKE.  HE SAID IT WAS GOOD TOO.
> *


i talk to mike earlier to about some batteries


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 20 2009, 02:23 AM~13057615
> *FAB 5 FREDDIE SPORTIN AN OG GOLF HAT
> *


I was wondering who was gonna peep dat :biggrin: WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:29 AM~13058029
> *:0 FAB AND THE SPANISH DUDE WERE IN THE MOVIE "WILD STYLE"
> *


Thats a snapshot from Wild Style  My kinda movie, Busy Bee ran that shit!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann+Feb 19 2009, 09:56 PM~13054862-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say something earlier but you know how some these clowns get butt hurt for disagreeing with them...  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eazy_@Feb 19 2009, 09:54 PM~13054835
> *Neva!
> *


Eazy Im surprised at you, we usually click to the same music :biggrin: Yall lost me with that one but I got something 4 ya  




"WHEN I WAS SEVENTEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"  :biggrin:
..you just never know what im on  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Tru throw some of bitches you got this way!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 20 2009, 04:04 PM~13061747
> *Eazy Im surprised at you, we usually click to the same music  :biggrin:  Yall lost me with that one but I got something 4 ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WHEN I WAS SEVENTEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"   :biggrin:
> ..you just never know what im on    :biggrin:
> *


That ***** Frank say "From the Brims to the Treys" toward the end of the song :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 10:12 AM~13059324
> *OK COOL.  JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MIKE.  HE SAID IT WAS GOOD TOO.
> *



What type of clear are they going to use? How much are they going to charge you to paint the car? Are they going to remove/replace ALL your trim, moldings, rims, etc? theres no sence in even painting the car if you don't have that done. Also, are they going to paint your door jams, inside trunk lid and hood??

It's good to give out details so others reading this can learn homie.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 05:14 PM~13061840
> *What type of clear are they going to use? How much are they going to charge you to paint the car? Are they going to remove/replace ALL your trim, moldings, rims, etc? theres no since in even painting the car if you don't have that done. Also, are they going to paint your door jams, inside trunk lid and hood??
> 
> It's good to give out details so others reading this can learn homie.
> *


HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO TAKE ALL THAT STUFF OFF. THAT'S THE WAY HE PAINTS ALL THE RACE CARS. I'M NOT WORRIED ABOUT THE JAMS. THE CAR IS GOING TO BE FACTORY (#'S FROM TRUNK LID). I'M NOT PAINTING THE TRUNK LID EITHER. JAMS AND LID AINT BAD. I'M NOT SURE ABOUT CLEAR. LIKE I SAID, I'VE SEEN HIS RACE CARS. THEY LOOK FANTASTIC! NOTHER THANG, THIS IS MY STREET RIDER. I'M NOT GOING "ALL OUT". LONG AS IT'S CLEAN AND THE JUICE IS HOTT! MY NEXT RIDER, WHICH IS A FOE, IS GONNA BE SHOW. THE CADDY IS FOR THE STREETS.. DRANKIN, SWANGIN, AND SCOOPIN UP HOODRAT BITCHES. I'LL KEEP YALL INFORMED AS PROGRESS INCREASES. OFF TO THE UPHULSTSORY SHOP MANANA FOR QUOTES. LATER BITCHES!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Alright fool...I see u avoiding tellin' us how much that paint is hittin' you for....if your shit comes out like the skin of an orange or somethin' I'M CLOWNIN!...DON'T SAY I DIDNT WARN YOU


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 02:31 PM~13061995
> *Alright fool...I see u avoiding tellin' us how much that paint is hittin' you for....if your shit comes out like the skin of an orange or somethin' I'M CLOWNIN!...DON'T SAY I DIDNT WARN YOU
> *


Bullying is bad for la raza.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 20 2009, 03:53 PM~13062183
> *Bullying is bad for la raza.
> *


 I aint tryin' to bully nobody...it's just that I feel when people talk about what their doing to their cars they should give all the details so others can read and learn. And in 187's case, he already fucked up by wasting his money on the last painter...now he wants to paint the car again and he might waste his money again. I told him, if their going to do a GOOD paint job, color sand/buff and remove/replace all his trim and moldings..he's gonna pay over 3K guaranteed. If anything less, he's gonna get a fucked up paint job. Paint materials alone will cost at least 1k. A good gallon of clear cost about $400.00 by itself. I think he's gonna fuck hmself though by the way he's avoiding tellin me how much their going to charge him....he knows I'm gonna LMAO. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I lost $3,500.00 in bad bodywork due to me being naive dealing with a bondo-man instead of a body-man. Then I paid another $7,500.00 to correct the last guys mistakes and to finish painting my car. I don't have a candy or a show car. No painted belly.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 04:32 PM~13062500
> *I aint tryin' to bully nobody...it's just that I feel when people talk about what their doing to their cars they should give all the details so others can read and learn. And in 187's case, he already fucked up by wasting his money on the last painter...now he wants to paint the car again and he might waste his money again. I told him, if their going to do a GOOD paint job, color sand/buff and remove/replace all his trim and moldings..he's gonna pay over 3K guaranteed. If anything less, he's gonna get a fucked up paint job. Paint materials alone will cost at least 1k. A good gallon of clear cost about $400.00 by itself. I think he's gonna fuck hmself though by the way he's avoiding tellin me how much their going to charge him....he knows I'm gonna LMAO.  :biggrin:
> *


Yep I learned the hard way too.....

CF just looking out for him, I mean if he gonna pay some good $$ he might as well get what he paying for...or even if he getting a good deal make dude go the extra mile if you can... :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 04:56 PM~13062725
> *Yep I learned the hard way too.....
> 
> CF just looking out for him, I mean if he gonna pay some good $$ he might as well get what he paying for...or even if he getting a good deal make dude go the extra mile if you can... :biggrin:
> *


i think it who you know to.i dont care if you pay 15,000 for a paint job if they dont know you its all about getting the job done know matter what it takes


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 03:32 PM~13062500
> *I aint tryin' to bully nobody...it's just that I feel when people talk about what their doing to their cars they should give all the details so others can read and learn. And in 187's case, he already fucked up by wasting his money on the last painter...now he wants to paint the car again and he might waste his money again. I told him, if their going to do a GOOD paint job, color sand/buff and remove/replace all his trim and moldings..he's gonna pay over 3K guaranteed. If anything less, he's gonna get a fucked up paint job. Paint materials alone will cost at least 1k. A good gallon of clear cost about $400.00 by itself. I think he's gonna fuck hmself though by the way he's avoiding tellin me how much their going to charge him....he knows I'm gonna LMAO.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not trying be an El Capitan or nothing, but IMO, you're placing too much emphasis on mandatory details; if he don't want to share, who cares; there's an abundance of topics on this site to learn from. That being said, to foster unity in this topic, you don't want to be egocentric and defecate on those that don't meet your standards. 187 is strapped for cash, so let him do what he can do within his means. He just wants it to clean it up a bit and have a lil fun. If he was running his mouth about his car being the next best thing since TMH and TYG put in work, then I could understand a kick in the balls being warranted. Furthermore, he isn't like some of the other wishful thinkers b/c he does come through with pics, albeit they are delayed as well. I give the dude credit b/c as much as folks bag on him, he's not the type to not admit when he's wrong (Nitro Booster Steering Wheel, overuse of "Cuzz", etc.) 

Basically CF, its nice to have these high/moderate standards, but at the end of the day, money talks; and he wanted to be rolling yesterday, not tomorrow.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 20 2009, 04:29 PM~13062976
> *I'm not trying be an El Capitan or nothing, but IMO, you're placing too much emphasis on mandatory details; if he don't want to share, who cares; there's an abundance of topics on this site to learn from. That being said, to foster unity in this topic, you don't want to be egocentric and defecate on those that don't meet your standards. 187 is strapped for cash, so let him do what he can do within his means. He just wants it to clean it up a bit and have a lil fun. If he was running his mouth about his car being the next best thing since TMH and TYG put in work, then I could understand a kick in the balls being warranted. Furthermore, he isn't like some of the other wishful thinkers b/c he does come through with pics, albeit they are delayed as well. I give the dude credit b/c as much as folks bag on him, he's not the type to not admit when he's wrong (Nitro Booster Steering Wheel, overuse of "Cuzz", etc.)
> 
> Basically CF, its nice to have these high/moderate standards, but at the end of the day, money talks; and he wanted to be rolling yesterday, not tomorrow.
> *


 :0 I had to go to the dictionary on that post. :biggrin: Well said FCE 


*egocentric*   /ˌigoʊˈsɛntrɪk, ˌɛgoʊ-/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [ee-goh-sen-trik, eg-oh-] Show IPA Pronunciation 

–adjective 1. having or regarding the self or the individual as the center of all things: an egocentric philosophy that ignores social causes. 
2. having little or no regard for interests, beliefs, or attitudes other than one's own; self-centered: an egocentric person; egocentric demands upon the time and patience of others. 

*defecate*   /ˈdɛfɪˌkeɪt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [def-i-keyt] Show IPA Pronunciation 
verb, -cat⋅ed, -cat⋅ing. 
–verb (used without object) 1. to void excrement from the bowels through the anus; have a bowel movement. 
2. to become clear of dregs, impurities, etc. 
–verb (used with object) 3. to clear of dregs, impurities, etc.; purify; refine.


----------



## TRUDAWG

FCE got that knowledge, better believe that!

But on the real a paint job isn't judged by how much it costs. I seen 10K dollar jobs that look like shit, and I seen 1200 dollar material only jobs come out looking like 12K paint jobs. Its about who you know and how they get down. I seen cats lock a basehead painter in the garage and slide a rock under the door every so often and come out with a master piece using Omni products! Give that man a break till we see what he's working with! Come to AZ for the show and I'll show you what money can buy vs. what hard work and dedication can acheive!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 20 2009, 05:29 PM~13062976
> *I'm not trying be an El Capitan or nothing, but IMO, you're placing too much emphasis on mandatory details; if he don't want to share, who cares; there's an abundance of topics on this site to learn from. That being said, to foster unity in this topic, you don't want to be egocentric and defecate on those that don't meet your standards. 187 is strapped for cash, so let him do what he can do within his means. He just wants it to clean it up a bit and have a lil fun. If he was running his mouth about his car being the next best thing since TMH and TYG put in work, then I could understand a kick in the balls being warranted. Furthermore, he isn't like some of the other wishful thinkers b/c he does come through with pics, albeit they are delayed as well. I give the dude credit b/c as much as folks bag on him, he's not the type to not admit when he's wrong (Nitro Booster Steering Wheel, overuse of "Cuzz", etc.)
> 
> Basically CF, its nice to have these high/moderate standards, but at the end of the day, money talks; and he wanted to be rolling yesterday, not tomorrow.
> *


Man shut ur nerdy ass up, I know whats up without all that ^^ bullshit. If a mothafucca broke...then they should say that and I won't trip. But being in this game (lowriding) means that you have enough cash to be AT LEAST decent. And decent paint means 3k and up for a stocker. 

Now If I was broke, couldint hustle or sacrifice then I'd say that. I wouldnt be saying my next car (64) impala is goona be a show car and my current rider is for the street....mofo's act like a street car aint supposed to be super clean anymore :uh: G didnt teach y'all anythang??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 05:31 PM~13061995
> *Alright fool...I see u avoiding tellin' us how much that paint is hittin' you for....if your shit comes out like the skin of an orange or somethin' I'M CLOWNIN!...DON'T SAY I DIDNT WARN YOU
> *


SEE-SEE, YOU WORRIED BOUT THE WRONG THING. I SEE YOU ONE OF THEM TYPES THAT "IF YOU AINT SPENDING TOP DOLLA IT AINT WORTH SHIT". FOR EXAMPLE: MUTHAFUCKAS THAT DRINK THAT DRY ASS DON PERION (spelling?) THAT COST A HUNNID AND SUMTHIN DOLLAS A BOTTLE THINK IT'S THE WORLD. I DRINK A $4 BOTTLE OF NIGHT TRAIN AND I'M GROOVIN (SERVING THE SAME PURPOSE FOR CHEAP). I HEAR YOU ON QUALITY, BUT QUANTITY OF DOLLAS AINT ALWAYS WHERE IT'S AT. LONG AS THE JOB IS DONE RIGHT. NOW THAT OLD MAN SAID MY SHIT WILL BE SHINING LIKE ****** SHINED SHOES ON THE CORNER BACK IN THE DAY. HE SAID HE CUT AND BUFFS EVERY CAR. HE TOLD ME MY SHIT WILL BE SO WET AND SLICK THAT IF A FLY LANDED ON IT, HE'D SLIDE HIS ASS RIGHT OFF BEFORE HE CAN TAKE A CRAP. WAIT FOR THE FINISHED PRODUCT CEFORE YOU HASTLE ME TO DEATH DOGG. IT'S GON' CE TITE.. YOU'LL SEE. AND YES BITCHES.. CRIP IS GOOD.. ALL THE TIME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 08:45 PM~13063534
> *Man shut ur nerdy ass up, I know whats up without all that ^^ bullshit. If a mothafucca broke...then they should say that and I won't trip. But being in this game (lowriding) means that you have enough cash to be  AT LEAST decent. And decent paint means 3k and up for a stocker.
> 
> Now If I was broke, couldint hustle or sacrifice then I'd say that. I wouldnt be saying my next car (64) impala is goona be a show car and my current rider is for the street....mofo's act like a street car aint supposed to be super clean anymore :uh: G didnt teach y'all anythang??
> *


DID'NT SAY THAT. STOP TWISTING MY SHIT. I SAID AS LONG AS IT'S CLEAN, HOTT, AND TITE. DID I NOT? MY 64 WILL BE SHOW, BUT I PLAN ON SPENDING SOME YEARS AND DOLLAS PERFECTING IT. BUT IN THE MEAN TIME, ATLEAST I'LL HAVE SOMETHING CLEAN THAT I CAN RIDE NOW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13062976
> *I'm not trying be an El Capitan or nothing, but IMO, you're placing too much emphasis on mandatory details; if he don't want to share, who cares; there's an abundance of topics on this site to learn from. That being said, to foster unity in this topic, you don't want to be egocentric and defecate on those that don't meet your standards. 187 is strapped for cash, so let him do what he can do within his means. He just wants it to clean it up a bit and have a lil fun. If he was running his mouth about his car being the next best thing since TMH and TYG put in work, then I could understand a kick in the balls being warranted. Furthermore, he isn't like some of the other wishful thinkers b/c he does come through with pics, albeit they are delayed as well. I give the dude credit b/c as much as folks bag on him, he's not the type to not admit when he's wrong (Nitro Booster Steering Wheel, overuse of "Cuzz", etc.)
> 
> Basically CF, its nice to have these high/moderate standards, but at the end of the day, money talks; and he wanted to be rolling yesterday, not tomorrow.
> *


THANK YOU FCE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13063328
> *FCE got that knowledge, better believe that!
> 
> But on the real a paint job isn't judged by how much it costs. I seen 10K dollar jobs that look like shit, and I seen 1200 dollar material only  jobs come out looking like 12K paint jobs. Its about who you know and how they get down. I seen cats lock a basehead painter in the garage and slide a rock under the door every so often and come out with a master piece using Omni products! Give that man a break till we see what he's working with! Come to AZ for the show and I'll show you what money can buy vs. what hard work and dedication can acheive!
> *


 thats the excepton, not the rule. I've seen that too. Very rarely does that happin. Another thang....IMO, a painter deserves another 500-1k if he can get your shit done in less than 2 months. I know guys who's car is STILL in the paint shop since 2002.

I'm cool on shows right now. My focus is on the car untill it's finished,


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 20 2009, 07:04 PM~13062803
> *i think it who you know to.i dont care if you pay 15,000 for a paint job if they dont know you its all about getting the job done know matter what it takes
> *


TRUE-TRUE


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 06:45 PM~13063536
> *SEE-SEE, YOU WORRIED BOUT THE WRONG THING.  I SEE YOU ONE OF THEM TYPES THAT "IF YOU AINT SPENDING TOP DOLLA IT AINT WORTH SHIT".  FOR EXAMPLE: MUTHAFUCKAS THAT DRINK THAT DRY ASS DON PERION (spelling?) THAT COST A HUNNID AND SUMTHIN DOLLAS A BOTTLE THINK IT'S THE WORLD.  I DRINK A $4 BOTTLE OF NIGHT TRAIN AND I'M GROOVIN (SERVING THE SAME PURPOSE FOR CHEAP).  I HEAR YOU ON QUALITY, BUT QUANTITY OF DOLLAS AINT ALWAYS WHERE IT'S AT.  LONG AS THE JOB IS DONE RIGHT.  NOW THAT OLD MAN SAID MY SHIT WILL BE SHINING LIKE ****** SHINED SHOES ON THE CORNER BACK IN THE DAY.  HE SAID HE CUT AND BUFFS EVERY CAR.  HE TOLD ME MY SHIT WILL BE SO WET AND SLICK THAT IF A FLY LANDED ON IT, HE'D SLIDE HIS ASS RIGHT OFF BEFORE HE CAN TAKE A CRAP.  WAIT FOR THE FINISHED PRODUCT CEFORE YOU HASTLE ME TO DEATH DOGG.  IT'S GON' CE TITE.. YOU'LL SEE.  AND YES BITCHES.. CRIP IS GOOD.. ALL THE TIME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ...dat's what I'm a talkin bout ****** get yo roll on........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13063328
> *FCE got that knowledge, better believe that!
> 
> But on the real a paint job isn't judged by how much it costs. I seen 10K dollar jobs that look like shit, and I seen 1200 dollar material only  jobs come out looking like 12K paint jobs. Its about who you know and how they get down. I seen cats lock a basehead painter in the garage and slide a rock under the door every so often and come out with a master piece using Omni products! Give that man a break till we see what he's working with! Come to AZ for the show and I'll show you what money can buy vs. what hard work and dedication can acheive!
> *


LOL @ SLIDE A ROCC UNDER THE DOOR


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 06:51 PM~13063588
> *thats the excepton, not the rule. I've seen that too. Very rarely does that happin. Another thang....IMO, a painter deserves another 500-1k if he can get your shit done in less than 2 months. I know guys who's car is STILL in the paint shop since 2002.
> I'm cool on shows right now. My focus is on the car untill it's finished,
> *




I also seen painters get they ass whipped for taking toooooo long!!

Whut up Tru! What up CF..Whut up FCE!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 06:45 PM~13063536
> *SEE-SEE, YOU WORRIED BOUT THE WRONG THING.  I SEE YOU ONE OF THEM TYPES THAT "IF YOU AINT SPENDING TOP DOLLA IT AINT WORTH SHIT".  FOR EXAMPLE: MUTHAFUCKAS THAT DRINK THAT DRY ASS DON PERION (spelling?) THAT COST A HUNNID AND SUMTHIN DOLLAS A BOTTLE THINK IT'S THE WORLD.  I DRINK A $4 BOTTLE OF NIGHT TRAIN AND I'M GROOVIN (SERVING THE SAME PURPOSE FOR CHEAP).  I HEAR YOU ON QUALITY, BUT QUANTITY OF DOLLAS AINT ALWAYS WHERE IT'S AT.  LONG AS THE JOB IS DONE RIGHT.  NOW THAT OLD MAN SAID MY SHIT WILL BE SHINING LIKE ****** SHINED SHOES ON THE CORNER BACK IN THE DAY.  HE SAID HE CUT AND BUFFS EVERY CAR.  HE TOLD ME MY SHIT WILL BE SO WET AND SLICK THAT IF A FLY LANDED ON IT, HE'D SLIDE HIS ASS RIGHT OFF BEFORE HE CAN TAKE A CRAP.  WAIT FOR THE FINISHED PRODUCT CEFORE YOU HASTLE ME TO DEATH DOGG.  IT'S GON' CE TITE.. YOU'LL SEE.  AND YES BITCHES.. CRIP IS GOOD.. ALL THE TIME
> *


Okay. We'll see.....take some VERY GOOD pics this time from all angles. I still see u avoiding my question. You should just be str8 up. 

And you aint no crip...so stop it for the millionth time. That shit aint cute or funny like pitbull x said.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 08:51 PM~13063588
> *thats the excepton, not the rule. I've seen that too. Very rarely does that happin. Another thang....IMO, a painter deserves another 500-1k if he can get your shit done in less than 2 months. I know guys who's car is STILL in the paint shop since 2002.
> I'm cool on shows right now. My focus is on the car untill it's finished,
> *


MAN FUCK THAT SHIT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 06:54 PM~13063615
> *I also seen painters get they ass whipped for taking toooooo long!!
> 
> Whut up Tru! What up CF..Whut up FCE!!!
> *


whats hatnin'....just set'n my views on the tables up in here. Surfin' eBay for deals. What about you??...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13063629
> *MAN FUCK THAT SHIT!
> *


What U drinkin on 2nite 187??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 08:54 PM~13063621
> *Okay. We'll see.....take some VERY GOOD pics this time from all angles. I still see u avoiding my question. You should just be str8 up.
> 
> And you aint no crip...so stop it for the millionth time. That shit aint cute or funny like pitbull x said.
> *


WHATEVER TOOKIE JR :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 06:57 PM~13063645
> *WHATEVER TOOKIE JR :uh:
> *


 YOU AIN'T...WANNABE. :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13063635
> *whats hatnin'....just set'n my views on the tables up in here. Surfin' eBay for deals.  What about you??...
> *



Maan my gurl want me to go to some lil party @ her friends house...I'm not with it, you know gotta playin that role where u gotta laugh at some bunk ass jokes ssmile and dont get caught starin @ any of her friends azz! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm tryin to watch this Laker game


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 08:56 PM~13063639
> *What U drinkin on 2nite 187??
> *


I WAS JUST ABOUT TO SLIDE OUT, TIL I SEEN CF ON THAT BULLSHIT AGAIN :uh: MUTHAFUCKA ALWAYS COUNTIN. ANYWAY, THIS CHICK PUT ME ON GREY GOOSE. I'M ONLY GON' DO A SHOT OF THAT THOUGH. SHEEIT, THAT SHIT COST $6 A SHOT! I'MA BE SIPPIN ON 151 AND COKE AFTER THAT. AND THEN CHASE IT DOWN WITH A FEW HEINIKINS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 08:59 PM~13063660
> *YOU AIN'T...WANNABE.  :uh:
> *


GO MOW SCOTTY'S LAWN


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13063679
> *I WAS JUST ABOUT TO SLIDE OUT, TIL I SEEN CF ON THAT BULLSHIT AGAIN :uh:  MUTHAFUCKA ALWAYS COUNTIN.  ANYWAY,  THIS CHICK PUT ME ON GREY GOOSE.  I'M ONLY GON' DO A SHOT OF THAT THOUGH.  SHEEIT, THAT SHIT COST $6 A SHOT!  I'MA BE SIPPIN ON 151 AND COKE AFTER THAT.  AND THEN CHASE IT DOWN WITH A FEW HEINIKINS
> *



Yeah I cant mess with dat white liquor....dat grey goose is what everyone drinkin
specially the broads where ever I go.....

I hope they have some Henn or Couvosier at this little party I'm dip too, or I'm a be in my gurls ear like, hittin her with my elbow " lets bounce"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 06:59 PM~13063670
> *Maan my gurl want me to go to some lil party @ her friends house...I'm not with it, you know gotta playin that role where u gotta laugh at some bunk ass jokes ssmile and dont get caught starin @ any of her friends azz!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm tryin to watch this Laker game
> *


Go watch the laker game over there...put some dark glasses on, say ur eyes are sore from strain'n...then kick back and check and all the ass walking around...gotta know how to do it.


----------



## Dirt422

Why it say "baller" in my avatar? I didn't put that


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13063679-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS JUST ABOUT TO SLIDE OUT, TIL I SEEN CF ON THAT BULLSHIT AGAIN :uh:  MUTHAFUCKA ALWAYS COUNTIN.  ANYWAY,  THIS CHICK PUT ME ON GREY GOOSE.  I'M ONLY GON' DO A SHOT OF THAT THOUGH.  SHEEIT, THAT SHIT COST $6 A SHOT!  I'MA BE SIPPIN ON 151 AND COKE AFTER THAT.  AND THEN CHASE IT DOWN WITH A FEW HEINIKINS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u know how much a drank costs but not ur paint?? LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:02 PM~13063695
> *GO MOW SCOTTY'S LAWN
> *


thats ur buddy...u do it.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13005188
> *Installed the dash today. Gotta get a billet Ashtray cover made now. Pics are still kinda dark. Will take some better ones later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you dont like the speedometer needle sway?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 07:04 PM~13063707
> *Go watch the laker game over there...put some dark glasses on, say ur eyes are sore from strain'n...then kick back and check and all the ass walking around...gotta know how to do it.
> *



U sound like a pro.... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 07:04 PM~13063712
> *Why it say "baller" in my avatar? I didn't put that
> *


Gary (lil admin) had LIL programed like that. Go in ur profile and change it...and get an avatar.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 09:04 PM~13063706
> *Yeah I cant mess with dat white liquor....dat grey goose is what everyone drinkin
> specially the broads where ever I go.....
> 
> I hope they have some Henn or Couvosier at this little party I'm dip too, or I'm a be in my gurls ear like, hittin her with my elbow " lets bounce"
> *


I CAN DO WHITE. IT'S THAT BROWN SAUCE THAT HAVE A ***** ON TILT QUICK (LIKE THEM GOT DAMN 151's). THE NORM FOR ME IS ABSOLUTE AND CRANBERRY THOUGH. I CAN DRINK THEM MAWFUCCAS ALL NIGHT! AND AS FAR AS THE BITCHES AND GREY GOOSE, THEY ALWAYS GOTTA GET TOP SHELF! THINKIN THEY DOING SUMTHIN :uh: I BET JAY Z OR SOME ASSHOLE MENTIONED THAT IN HIS RECORD


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 07:07 PM~13063737
> *Gary (lil admin) had LIL programed like that. Go in ur profile and change it...and get an avatar.*



fo real huh...
[


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:09 PM~13063747
> *I CAN DO WHITE.  IT'S THAT BROWN SAUCE THAT HAVE A ***** ON TILT QUICK (LIKE THEM GOT DAMN 151's).  THE NORM FOR ME IS ABSOLUTE AND CRANBERRY THOUGH.  I CAN DRINK THEM MAWFUCCAS ALL NIGHT!  AND AS FAR AS THE BITCHES AND GREY GOOSE, THEY ALWAYS GOTTA GET TOP SHELF!  THINKIN THEY DOING SUMTHIN :uh:  I BET JAY Z OR SOME ASSHOLE MENTIONED THAT IN HIS RECORD*



Thats all it takes...then they done messed it up for nigguhz like me on a budget... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13063635
> *whats hatnin'....just set'n my views on the tables up in here. Surfin' eBay for deals.  What about you??...
> *



anything good out there...


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 09:09 PM~13063747
> *I CAN DO WHITE.  IT'S THAT BROWN SAUCE THAT HAVE A ***** ON TILT QUICK (LIKE THEM GOT DAMN 151's).  THE NORM FOR ME IS ABSOLUTE AND CRANBERRY THOUGH.  I CAN DRINK THEM MAWFUCCAS ALL NIGHT!  AND AS FAR AS THE BITCHES AND GREY GOOSE, THEY ALWAYS GOTTA GET TOP SHELF!  THINKIN THEY DOING SUMTHIN :uh:  I BET JAY Z OR SOME ASSHOLE MENTIONED THAT IN HIS RECORD
> *


if you can drink absolute and cranberry all night then either they aint puttin alot in it or you got a high tolerance


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Feb 20 2009, 09:06 PM~13063726-->
> 
> 
> 
> u know how much a drank costs but not ur paint?? LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 09:06 PM~13063726
> *thats ur buddy...u do it.
> *


THAT'S MY HOMAY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 07:13 PM~13063765
> *anything good out there...
> *


 yes, but untill i decide if i'm gonna buy it or not....your shit outta luck!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 09:11 PM~13063757
> *Thats all it takes...then they done messed it up for nigguhz like me on a budget... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FOR REALS THOUGH. I WENT TO MY HOMEY'S WIFE'S BIRTHDAY PARTY AND, YOU KNOW, I BOUGHT A ROUND FOR ERBODY. THE BROADS THE ONE'S THAT RAISED UP THE TAB. MY HOMEY'S WIFE INTRODUCED ME TO GREY GOOSE, AND HER COUSIN ORDERED SOME 'OL BULLSHIT I CAN'T EVEN PRONOUNCE (THAT SHIT WAS $10!) I SPENT A HUNNID DOLLAS AT THAT FUCKIN BAR :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

DIRT LET ME GET AROUND THIS BAR TO SEE WHAT KIND OF HOES UP IN THERE


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 09:21 PM~13063826
> *DIRT LET ME GET AROUND THIS BAR TO SEE WHAT KIND OF HOES UP IN THERE
> *


are you at the bar now?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:19 PM~13063811
> *FOR REALS THOUGH.  I WENT TO MY HOMEY'S WIFE'S BIRTHDAY PARTY AND, YOU KNOW, I BOUGHT A ROUND FOR ERBODY.  THE BROADS THE ONE'S THAT RAISED UP THE TAB.  MY HOMEY'S WIFE INTRODUCED ME TO GREY GOOSE, AND HER COUSIN ORDERED SOME 'OL BULLSHIT I CAN'T EVEN PRONOUNCE (THAT SHIT WAS $10!)  I SPENT A HUNNID DOLLAS AT THAT FUCKIN BAR :angry:
> *



Ya'lll stay up! I'm out this peace!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:14 PM~13063777
> *:yessad:
> THAT'S MY HOMAY
> *


ain't no room for fake ass busters on my teams bench.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 20 2009, 07:09 PM~13063747
> *I CAN DO WHITE.  IT'S THAT BROWN SAUCE THAT HAVE A ***** ON TILT QUICK (LIKE THEM GOT DAMN 151's).  THE NORM FOR ME IS ABSOLUTE AND CRANBERRY THOUGH.  I CAN DRINK THEM MAWFUCCAS ALL NIGHT!  AND AS FAR AS THE BITCHES AND GREY GOOSE, THEY ALWAYS GOTTA GET TOP SHELF!  THINKIN THEY DOING SUMTHIN :uh:  I BET JAY Z OR SOME ASSHOLE MENTIONED THAT IN HIS RECORD
> *


Lol. I had some chics over the other day and bought a gang of drank. But was short on the Goose, so I filled up an old Grey Goose bottle with some mohawk. I was making martini's. And This one chick was like "I want some grey goose" I can taste the difference, and don't want the cheap shit! I said "sure babe, you got it" I'll use the Goose for your shit! Man I was crackin up. That chic drank about 4 dranks worth about two dollars in liqour! LoL
Placebo!!!
I'm sipping on cherry vodka and diet coke right now myself, getting ready to step on out for my Bday today!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13064047
> *Lol. I had some chics over the other day and bought a gang of drank. But was short on the Goose, so I filled up an old Grey Goose bottle with some mohawk. I was making martini's. And This one chick was like "I want some grey goose" I can taste the difference, and don't want the cheap shit! I said "sure babe, you got it" I'll use the Goose for your shit! Man I was crackin up. That chic drank about 4 dranks worth about two dollars in liqour! LoL
> Placebo!!!
> I'm sipping on cherry vodka and diet coke right now myself, getting ready to step on out for my Bday today!!
> *


she knew the deal


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 20 2009, 07:50 PM~13064047
> *Lol. I had some chics over the other day and bought a gang of drank. But was short on the Goose, so I filled up an old Grey Goose bottle with some mohawk. I was making martini's. And This one chick was like "I want some grey goose" I can taste the difference, and don't want the cheap shit! I said "sure babe, you got it" I'll use the Goose for your shit! Man I was crackin up. That chic drank about 4 dranks worth about two dollars in liqour! LoL
> Placebo!!!
> I'm sipping on cherry vodka and diet coke right now myself, getting ready to step on out for my Bday today!!
> *


lol...i would done the same shit...thirsty ass *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13063706
> *Yeah I cant mess with dat white liquor....dat grey goose is what everyone drinkin
> specially the broads where ever I go.....
> 
> I hope they have some Henn or Couvosier at this little party I'm dip too, or I'm a be in my gurls ear like, hittin her with my elbow " lets bounce"
> *


Damn Im the same way


----------



## cripn8ez

here sum old shit to calm shit down haha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgrr-H4-4H0


----------



## lowridinboyz

wuz goin on rydas


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 05:45 PM~13063534
> *Man shut ur nerdy ass up, I know whats up without all that ^^ bullshit. If a mothafucca broke...then they should say that and I won't trip. But being in this game (lowriding) means that you have enough cash to be  AT LEAST decent. And decent paint means 3k and up for a stocker.
> 
> Now If I was broke, couldint hustle or sacrifice then I'd say that. I wouldnt be saying my next car (64) impala is goona be a show car and my current rider is for the street....mofo's act like a street car aint supposed to be super clean anymore :uh: G didnt teach y'all anythang??
> *


LOL. My dog can see that 187 is strapped for cash, I don't really think he needs to send us a memo. I agree that typically a few stacks is the cost for the bare minimum. We also know that there are exceptions. If he sleeps better at night thinking that his 64 will be cleaner, then let it be. If anything, you really should be on his case about all that alcohol he consumes, b/c that fool hasn't been sober since January.... 





















...of 1989.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by ccarriii+Feb 20 2009, 04:35 PM~13063018-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  I had to go to the dictionary on that post.  :biggrin:  Well said FCE
> *egocentric*   /ˌigoʊˈsɛntrɪk, ˌɛgoʊ-/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [ee-goh-sen-trik, eg-oh-] Show IPA Pronunciation
> 
> –adjective 1. having or regarding the self or the individual as the center of all things: an egocentric philosophy that ignores social causes.
> 2. having little or no regard for interests, beliefs, or attitudes other than one's own; self-centered: an egocentric person; egocentric demands upon the time and patience of others.
> 
> *defecate*   /ˈdɛfɪˌkeɪt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [def-i-keyt] Show IPA Pronunciation
> verb, -cat⋅ed, -cat⋅ing.
> –verb (used without object) 1. to void excrement from the bowels through the anus; have a bowel movement.
> 2. to become clear of dregs, impurities, etc.
> –verb (used with object) 3. to clear of dregs, impurities, etc.; purify; refine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks bro. You need to meet one of my boys from SCLA that is an attorney now; that fool has me looking up words when he talks. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRUDAWG_@Feb 20 2009, 05:17 PM~13063328
> *FCE got that knowledge, better believe that!
> 
> *



Thanks Tru. :biggrin: Only 3 days left till you know what :ugh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 20 2009, 05:54 PM~13063615
> *I also seen painters get they ass whipped for taking toooooo long!!
> 
> Whut up Tru! What up CF..Whut up FCE!!!
> *


Trying to stay focused these days :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Jun 9 2008, 09:25 AM~10829411-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero delts and a skinny neck??????? bitch please!!!!!!
> go shave the bigotes off of snidley whisplash!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 10 2008, 09:33 AM~10837576
> *
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2009, 04:20 PM~13069792
> *LOL. My dog can see that 187 is strapped for cash, I don't really think he needs to send us a memo. I agree that typically a few stacks is the cost for the bare minimum. We also know that there are exceptions. If he sleeps better at night thinking that his 64 will be cleaner, then let it be. If anything, you really should be on his case about all that alcohol he consumes, b/c that fool hasn't been sober since January....
> ...of 1989.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT DAWG, IT DON'T EVEN MATTER.. CAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY, I'M THE ***** THAT'S LAYIN THE MAWFUCKA ON THE GROUND. AND AFTER THAT, I'M GOING IN THE CRIB TO HAVE A FOOTSY WITH A FINE HO


----------



## TRUDAWG

LoL, this ****** said Footsies !!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 20 2009, 05:04 PM~13061747
> *Eazy Im surprised at you, we usually click to the same music  :biggrin:  Yall lost me with that one but I got something 4 ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WHEN I WAS SEVENTEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"   :biggrin:
> ..you just never know what im on    :biggrin:
> *


It was probably the caddy at the beginning that got me all hype and shit :biggrin: :biggrin: Nah J/K


----------



## Skim

homegirl came to the spot hittin ****** up to dobraids on the spot. Whachu know about the recession hustle. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

LIL SHING DING LAST NIGHT




> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 22 2009, 04:14 PM~13076799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE'S THE INAUGURATION OF SC HOPP BELT
























SUM PICS OF THE HOPP
THERE WAS THREE CONTENDERS SO I LET THEM RUMBLE!!!
DING DING :biggrin: 
























THIS WAS THE WINNER AT 28 INCHES








[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Looking good.........


----------



## Dirt422

CRIPN8EZ!!


lOOKS LIKE YA'LL WUZ HAVING A BALL OUT THERE!
I C U FLOSSIN YOUR ENDS.........CAN A ****** HOLD 50 BUCKS! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 22 2009, 10:57 PM~13079964
> *CRIPN8EZ!!
> lOOKS LIKE YA'LL WUZ HAVING A BALL OUT THERE!
> I C U FLOSSIN YOUR ENDS.........CAN A ****** HOLD 50 BUCKS!  :biggrin:
> *



u know i got u dirt.....

the homie caught me off gaurd counting cheese haha c n if i had enough for 1 more beer lol...

yeah we hada goodtime wishthe cadi dint break though?

fundi y ur ass aint role out here foooool?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 23 2009, 04:31 AM~13083699
> *
> 
> fundi y ur ass aint role out here foooool?
> *










that fool cant leave his yard.hes got a few ass whooppings coming to him.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 23 2009, 08:28 AM~13083886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that fool cant leave his yard.hes got a few ass whooppings coming to him.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 23 2009, 04:31 AM~13083699
> *u know i got u dirt.....
> 
> the homie caught me off gaurd counting cheese haha c n if i had enough for 1 more beer lol...
> 
> yeah we hada goodtime wishthe cadi dint break though?
> 
> fundi y ur ass aint role out here foooool?
> *


No. I had choir practice and my Girls had dance recital.. Im tied up almost every weekend... :angry: I did cruz some after church yesterday... 5hr drive is hard to pull off when you only get one day out of the weekend!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 23 2009, 06:28 AM~13083886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that fool cant leave his yard.hes got a few ass whooppings coming to him.
> *


Don't get mad becouse another member called you out.. if I had something to say I would not hide behind another name.. So kick rocks and keep my name out your mouth..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 23 2009, 07:24 AM~13084056
> *No. I had choir practice and my Girls had dance recital.. Im tied up almost every weekend... :angry: I did cruz some after church yesterday... 5hr drive is hard to pull off when you only get one day out of the weekend!!!!
> *


 :uh: more lies.your the only one that believes your lies so you can stop now


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 23 2009, 07:28 AM~13084074
> *Don't get mad becouse another member called you out.. if I had something to say I would not hide behind another name.. So kick rocks and keep my name out your mouth..
> *


aint no one called me out bitch.you dont think we know dean martin and the other name you made up is you.you hide behind your computer all day long e thuggin but your a bitch and cant show your face at your own club members tattoo shop.if you think your man enough to keep your name out of my mouth step to me bitch.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Feb 23 2009, 07:50 AM~13084192-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: more lies.your the only one that believes your lies so you can stop now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try to post up the flier in a minute..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Feb 23 2009, 07:57 AM~13084208
> *aint no one called me out bitch.you dont think we know dean martin and the other name you made up is you.you hide behind your computer all day long e thuggin but your a bitch and cant show your face at your own club members tattoo shop.if you think your man enough to keep your name out of my mouth step to me bitch.
> *


You have mental problems dude..... Gary can run a IP check for you.. stupid ass.. Rev chuck could too , then You will know..  You really are mental...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 23 2009, 08:18 AM~13084288
> *I'll try to post up the flier in a minute..
> You have mental problems dude..... Gary can run a IP check for you.. stupid ass.. Rev chuck could too , then You will know..   You really are mental...
> *


im going to show you mental dude  that hour glass is running out for you.who do you think is going to beat your ass first?backbumper85,payfred and crew,rits,or me


----------



## lowridinboyz

wuz goin on up in here


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowridinboyz_@Feb 23 2009, 08:35 AM~13084366
> *wuz goin on up in here
> *







:angry:


----------



## meatwhistle

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 23 2009, 08:18 AM~13084288
> *I'll try to post up the flier in a minute..
> You have mental problems dude..... Gary can run a IP check for you.. stupid ass.. Rev chuck could too , then You will know..   You really are mental...
> *



ain't nobody gona run shit for your scammin ass :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by meatwhistle_@Feb 23 2009, 08:49 PM~13091969
> *ain't nobody gona run shit for your scammin ass :uh:
> *



okay Dean


----------



## meatwhistle

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 23 2009, 08:59 PM~13092121
> *okay Dean
> *



shit u jus don't know when to stop :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

something to get our minds of this cold ass wind!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

where's Scotty's punk ass? 










where's that 61, chief!? :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 24 2009, 11:48 AM~13097690-->
> 
> 
> 
> where's Scotty's punk ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's that 61, chief!?  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-screwed up loco_@Feb 24 2009, 03:43 PM~13099661
> *:rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dysfunctional73

WHATS UP PRESIDENTS


----------



## screwed up loco

:uh:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

WHATS WIT THE BOOTSY ASS VIDEOS..I WANNA SEE SUM DAMN PICS OF ****** N LOW LOWS....WHATS REALLY GOIN ON


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 25 2009, 12:35 AM~13104146
> *WHATS WIT THE BOOTSY ASS VIDEOS..I WANNA SEE SUM DAMN PICS OF ****** N LOW LOWS....WHATS REALLY GOIN ON
> *


THANK YOU! YALL ALREADY SEEN MY CAR IN IT'S CURRENT CONDITION. I'LL POST THE AFTER PICS. LET'S LET THESE MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW WHAT'S REALLY GOIN ON!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 24 2009, 10:18 PM~13103999
> *:uh:
> *


 :yes: 

I would say it , but Gary told me one more N word I was gona get IP ban!!!!!!! 


So the president thing is just like a stupid Nigerian!!!!!!! ( Those that don't know the word is used to replace the N word!! so don't get butt hurt and act like a bunch of baffoons.. ) Nigerians going around saying president instead of Nigerian.. :uh: Ignorance at it's best..


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2009, 06:57 AM~13106014
> *THANK YOU!  YALL ALREADY SEEN MY CAR IN IT'S CURRENT CONDITION.  I'LL POST THE AFTER PICS.  LET'S LET THESE MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW WHAT'S REALLY GOIN ON!!!!
> *


I WANT TO SEE CAR FIRST TO MAKE SURE U REPRESENTING PHILLY WELL.......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 25 2009, 08:00 AM~13106035
> *I WANT TO SEE CAR FIRST TO MAKE SURE U REPRESENTING PHILLY WELL.......
> *


ATTITUDE YES :thumbsup: .. CAR NO :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

AY LEF, I WAS GONNA ORDER MY VINYL TOP PRE MOLDED ALONG WITH THE VINYL PIECES THAT GO AROUND THE SMALL BACK DOOR WINDOWS. WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THAT?


----------



## 187PURE

LEF YOU WENT TO J & J CUSTOMS RIGHT? AINT THEY HIGH AS GIRAFF'S NUTZ?


----------



## 187PURE

THIS ***** BOUNCED WITHOUT ANSWERING MY QUESTION :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2009, 05:57 AM~13106014
> *THANK YOU!  YALL ALREADY SEEN MY CAR IN IT'S CURRENT CONDITION.  I'LL POST THE AFTER PICS.  LET'S LET THESE MUTHAFUCKAS KNOW WHAT'S REALLY GOIN ON!!!!
> *


I've posted up my Motor , ride , rims , shows , cook outs and paint and all you Booties do is hate... Don't come on here all high and mightly Cris... You really have nerve to talk when you took like a year to post up that Moon roof..... and your ride on 13z.. And that APC nos button wheel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

I'M GLAD HE BROUGHT THAT UP^^^^ DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF I CAN USE THE SAME HUB FOR THE NARDI? THAT WHITE ONE IS A GRANT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2009, 06:32 AM~13106153
> *I'M GLAD HE BROUGHT THAT UP^^^^  DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF I CAN USE THE SAME HUB FOR THE NARDI?  THAT WHITE ONE IS A GRANT
> *


Just spend the damn extra $50-60 on a billet one.. .. Not the $25 adapter you have on now. Go to Jegs , got them all day.. 1 day shipping to Us.. Or Pep Boys might even have one on the shelf since thats such a standard one.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2009, 08:32 AM~13106153
> *I'M GLAD HE BROUGHT THAT UP^^^^  DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF I CAN USE THE SAME HUB FOR THE NARDI?  THAT WHITE ONE IS A GRANT
> *


NEVERMIND. BOLT PATTERN IS DIFFERENT


----------



## 187PURE

IT LOOKS LIKE ALL I NEED IS THE SPACER ADAPTER


----------



## 187PURE

I THINK IT'LL WORK! THANK YOU JESUS. THEY MAKE YOU BUY THE HUB, WHICH I ALREADY GOT. I WISH I COULD JUST BUY THE SPACER


----------



## 187PURE

FUCK IT, ATLEAST THE SHIT WILL BE SHINY AND NEW


----------



## 187PURE

I'MA TRY THESE GUYS FOR MY VINYL TOP. 
http://www.keeautotop.com/catalog/vinyl/ca...ac/1988-92.html

THEY EVEN GOT COVERS FOR THE GLASS ON THE BACK DOORS


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2009, 07:26 AM~13106374
> *I'MA TRY THESE GUYS FOR MY VINYL TOP.
> http://www.keeautotop.com/catalog/vinyl/ca...ac/1988-92.html
> 
> THEY EVEN GOT COVERS FOR THE GLASS ON THE BACK DOORS
> *


i got my top for my stang from them.jc whitney carries there tops.


----------



## DKM ATX

what's up Homie's do any of you have the name of the shop that Doc paints at?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 25 2009, 12:12 PM~13107698
> *what's up Homie's do any of you have the name of the shop  that Doc paints at?
> *


 :0 THOUGHT HE WORKED FOR HIMSELF. I COULD BE WRONG THOUGH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 25 2009, 12:46 PM~13108948
> *true
> *


keep my name out your mouth phoney.......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=359451&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=359446&hl=

What story you going to tell now Wendell.. You know this cat or are him. Like I said keep my name out your mouth and I'll stay out.. Phoney Nigerian!!!!!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2009, 07:06 AM~13106060
> *AY LEF, I WAS GONNA ORDER MY VINYL TOP PRE MOLDED ALONG WITH THE VINYL PIECES THAT GO AROUND THE SMALL BACK DOOR WINDOWS.  WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THAT?
> *


NOT A GOOD IDEAL.....TAKE TO SHOP AND LET THEM PUT A CUSTOM TOP ON OF YUOR CHOICE.....ITS GONNA COST YOU THE SAME BY THE TIME YOU PAY SOMEONE TO PUT ON WHAT YOU ORDERED........


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2009, 07:07 AM~13106063
> *LEF YOU WENT TO J & J CUSTOMS RIGHT?  AINT THEY HIGH AS GIRAFF'S NUTZ?
> *


VERY HIGH ...BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR .....I HAD NO PREBLEMS WITH THOSE GUYS AND THEY GAVE ME WHAT I ASK FOR, AND IM TURNING HEADS....I TAKING THE MONTE CARLO TO THEM NEXT , FOR TOP AND INTERIOR.........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 26 2009, 07:19 AM~13116372
> *VERY HIGH ...BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR .....I HAD NO PREBLEMS WITH THOSE GUYS AND THEY GAVE ME WHAT I ASK FOR, AND IM TURNING HEADS....I TAKING THE MONTE CARLO TO THEM NEXT , FOR TOP AND INTERIOR.........
> *


YEAH


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 26 2009, 01:20 PM~13118984
> *YEAH
> *


GOOD TO SEE U PUTTING IN WORK , STOP HIDING LET ME SEE..........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461682


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 26 2009, 04:19 PM~13119939
> *GOOD TO SEE U PUTTING IN WORK , STOP HIDING LET ME SEE..........
> *


AINT REALLY SHIT TO SEE. YOU SEEN MY SHIT AT THE NIFTY FIFTIES. I'M JUST LINING MY DUCKS IN A ROW. I'MA BE PUTTIN IN REAL WORK NEXT WEEK


----------



## 187PURE

WHO KNOWS WHERE TO GET DRESS-UP KIT FOR MOTOR? I GOT THE CHEVY MOTOR (5.0)


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2009, 08:32 AM~13127401
> *WHO KNOWS WHERE TO GET DRESS-UP KIT FOR MOTOR?  I GOT THE CHEVY MOTOR (5.0)
> *


summitracing.com


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 27 2009, 10:35 AM~13127424
> *summitracing.com
> *


WHEN I CALLED JEGS, THEY SAID I HAD TO REROUTE MY PCV VALVE. ALSO, THERE'S A PLUG COMING FROM THE BREATHER TO THE BLOCK


----------



## 187PURE

TONE GOOD LOOKIN. SUMMIT HAS THE BREATHER (LID ONLY) AND VALVE COVERS- $76


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2009, 09:21 AM~13127779
> *TONE GOOD LOOKIN.  SUMMIT HAS THE BREATHER (LID ONLY) AND VALVE COVERS- $76
> *


i like summit alot.fast shipping and they have a good tech and cutomer service


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 27 2009, 11:26 AM~13127817
> *i like summit alot.fast shipping and they have a good tech and cutomer service
> *


YEAH I WAS TALKING TO BRICE. IT'S A LOTTA SHIT THEY GOT CHROME. I'M CHROMING OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;; BLACK BEAUTI ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 27 2009, 12:40 PM~13128455
> *;;;;;;;;;; BLACK BEAUTI  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## 187PURE

CHROME SHIT IS STARTING TO ADD UP. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. I FIGURE IF I ORDER SOMETHING CHROME EVERY TIME I GET PAID, I'M MAKING PROGRESS MORE AND MORE


----------



## 187PURE

I'M TAKING NOTES FROM THESE ******

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJcqWhnrJFc

I NOTICED HIS RADIATOR OR CYLINDERS WAS'NT CHROME


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN.. I'M ON PINS AND NEEDLES DAWG. I WISH I COULD JUST SNAP MY FINGERS AND ALL MY CHROME WILL BE SITTIN ON MY LIVING ROOM FLOOR


----------



## blacksmith

187PURE


> *I WISH I COULD JUST SNAP MY FINGERS AND ALL MY CHROME WILL BE SITTIN ON MY LIVING ROOM FLOOR*


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13128533
> *CHROME SHIT IS STARTING TO ADD UP.  BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.  I FIGURE IF I ORDER SOMETHING CHROME EVERY TIME I GET PAID, I'M MAKING PROGRESS MORE AND MORE
> *


YEAH MAN IT ADDS UP QUIT...NOW U SEE WHAT I BE GOING THREW


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 27 2009, 10:40 AM~13128455
> *;;;;;;;;;; BLACK BEAUTI  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 27 2009, 11:40 AM~13128455
> *;;;;;;;;;; BLACK BEAUTI  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN IS THAT IN SOMEBODIES PASSENGER SEAT OR WHAT........LET US KNOW


----------



## 187PURE

MAN THIS SUMMER, I'MA BE ON SOME KEEP IT MOVIN SHIT. I AINT GON' TO ALLOW ****** TO STOP ME IN TRAFFIC OR GOING IN A STORE SOME WHERE, JUST TO ASK ME A BUNCH OF QUESTIONS ABOUT MY CAR. NOT TO BE STUCK UP OR NOTHIN, BUT ****** BE ON SOME GROUPY SHIT.. KNOWING THEY AINT BUILDING SHIT.. "AW MAN, HOW MUCH THAT RUN YOU??" :uh: _"AY YOU GOT A CARD? I'M TRYNA GET MY SHIT DONE"._ OR THE MOST FAMOUS ONE. "_YO YOU WANNA SELL THAT THING?"_ I WORK TOO HARD AND PUTTIN TO MUCH MONEY IN MY SHIT TO BE HOUNDED BY ****** ON THE STREET. I'MA GET A LICENSE PLATE THAT SAYS 'HOSONLY' :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

OH, AND FOR CRENSHAW'S FINEST SAKE, I SPENT 10 STACKS ON MY SHIT SO FAR!!


----------



## 187PURE

THE NARDI WHEEL WILL BRING IT UP TO 12


----------



## 187PURE

OH SNAP!! :0 I FORGOT TO FACTOR IN THE PAINT FOR NEXT WEEK. FUCK IT I'M TIRED :uh:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2009, 01:28 PM~13166447
> *OH SNAP!! :0  I FORGOT TO FACTOR IN THE PAINT FOR NEXT WEEK.  FUCK IT I'M TIRED :uh:
> *


YO THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU...BUT YOU GONNA BE ALRIGHT , WHEN U SPEND MONEY LIKE THAT SOMETIMES YOUR BRAIN WONDERS.....LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 3 2009, 04:03 PM~13167413
> *YO THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU...BUT YOU GONNA BE ALRIGHT , WHEN U SPEND MONEY LIKE THAT SOMETIMES YOUR BRAIN WONDERS.....LOL
> *


GOT THAT RIGHT!


----------



## bigswanga

Built by Black Lowriders in 27 days 
Team Ultimate!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 4 2009, 12:00 AM~13173056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built by Black Lowriders in 27 days
> Team Ultimate!
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT. SHIT IS OUTTA SITE!


----------



## 187PURE

I DEDICATE THIS TO ALL THE HATERS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGOKqOyojc


----------



## 187PURE

O/G THROW BACC  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvDAwY5w3_c


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2009, 06:28 AM~13175134
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT.  SHIT IS OUTTA SITE!
> *


Niccuh said outta site!, man that's DYNOMITE!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 4 2009, 09:17 AM~13175350
> *Niccuh aid outta site!, man that's DYNOMITE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: I GOTTA STOP TELLIN MY AGE


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 3 2009, 11:00 PM~13173056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built by Black Lowriders in 27 days
> Team Ultimate!
> *


NICE CAR AND DISPLAY....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## DIPN714

what up cus


----------



## Eazy

[St. Louis] My homie Leon and my homie Bernie Mac in his lac


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 4 2009, 11:54 AM~13177048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [St. Louis] My homie Leon and my homie Bernie Mac in his lac
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 3 2009, 09:00 PM~13173056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built by Black Lowriders in 27 days
> Team Ultimate!
> *


 :0   :0 

*DANG 27 DAYS 

TEAM ULTIMATE GOT THAT LONG PAPER!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2009, 06:45 AM~13175199
> *O/G THROW BACC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvDAwY5w3_c
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 4 2009, 10:46 AM~13177565
> *:0      :0
> 
> DANG 27 DAYS   :yes: Body work and paint and pinstriping already done
> 
> TEAM ULTIMATE GOT THAT LONG PAPER!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: Just a good team that have alot of *GOODTIMES* while were working :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

BANG!


----------



## 187PURE

OL' SKOOL FREDDY B.. OAKLAND CLASSIC.. FUNNY ASS VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoz93Ow8QgE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 4 2009, 10:14 PM~13186957
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: Just a good team that have alot of GOODTIMES while were working :cheesy:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Some times you just got to go back and luagh and say damn that was stupid!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 4 2009, 12:00 AM~13173056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built by Black Lowriders in 27 days
> Team Ultimate!
> *


  :420:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 6 2009, 07:53 AM~13199045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Some times you just got to go back and luagh and say damn that was stupid!!!!!!!
> *


AY MAN.. CONFESSION IS THE FIRST STEP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 6 2009, 08:53 AM~13199045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Some times you just got to go back and luagh and say damn that was stupid!!!!!!!
> *


NEXT IS YOUR BUICK STANDIN JACKSTAND 3 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Mar 6 2009, 06:40 AM~13199178-->
> 
> 
> 
> AY MAN..  CONFESSION IS THE FIRST STEP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 6 2009, 07:08 AM~13199269
> *NEXT IS YOUR BUICK STANDIN JACKSTAND 3 LOL :biggrin:
> *



gona be a while. uncle sam taxed that ass!!!!!!!! But that aint going to stop me from booty kit , pin stripes , and finishing of chrome motor... i just finished camming , cutting , and rerouting . and she goes vroom and looks good. Lucky my car was garage kept and a hand me down ( parents) so my paint , top and all that are still new looking and under carriage just needs some chrome.. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 6 2009, 05:53 AM~13199045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Some times you just got to go back and luagh and say damn that was stupid!!!!!!!
> *



I SEE YOU LIKE MY PHOTO SHOP :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 5 2009, 12:00 PM~13189824
> *OL' SKOOL FREDDY B..  OAKLAND CLASSIC..  FUNNY ASS VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoz93Ow8QgE
> *


Fire, fire, fire...plain and simple! That hook(I can't call it...) and bass is simply classic!


----------



## 187PURE

LOOK ******, I'MA KEEP ON BEATIN YALL UPSIDE THE HEAD WITH THIS GANGSTA SHIT! NOW SLAP THIS SHIT IN THE DECK AND GET YO' RIDE ON.. FOOOOL!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNPXAEU_rcY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2009, 07:02 PM~13219220
> *LOOK ******, I'MA KEEP ON BEATIN YALL UPSIDE THE HEAD WITH THIS GANGSTA SHIT!  NOW SLAP THIS SHIT IN THE DECK AND GET YO' RIDE ON.. FOOOOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 

I can't listen to that stuff while driving. I get too agresive fool. and the other stuff is riding with chicks not the fella's!!!!!!!!!!

Put that Hendrix , Temptations , EWF , MJ . I grew up on R&R , R&B , Jazz , and dance hall..

Need some mellow tunes fo my switch finger!!!!!!!! Plus I always have little ears around...


----------



## 187PURE

I STAY STRAPPED EVERY DAY.. SWERVIN IN A TREEEEEEYYY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

real street knowlege. I was deep into this . Product of Reagonnomics!!!

Along with all that good shit from the late 70z ..


----------



## 187PURE

JUST FOUND OUT O/G WIRES TOOK 50 MORE DOLLARS OFF MY CARD. ARE THEY ALLOWED TO JUST TAKE SOME BREAD?? :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

OFF TO THE PAINT SHOP ******. MY BABY'S GONNA BE GONE FOR 2 WEEKS :tears:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 9 2009, 05:25 AM~13222533
> *OFF TO THE PAINT SHOP ******.  MY BABY'S GONNA BE GONE FOR 2 WEEKS :tears:
> *







why tell!!!!!!!!!! Just go tadow in 2 weeks fool!!!!!!!!!! hopefully all you guys snow will be melted. we enjoying 70z down on this end of I95..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 9 2009, 05:37 AM~13222551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why tell!!!!!!!!!! Just go tadow in 2 weeks fool!!!!!!!!!! hopefully all you guys snow will be melted. we enjoying 70z down on this end of I95..
> *


cause hes puttin in work and wants to let us know his progress.the snow has been gone for a few days now


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 9 2009, 01:29 PM~13225762
> *:wave:
> *


The way the weather has been I know you got some pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 6 2008, 12:59 PM~11022413
> *these down south motherfuckers think they can fuck with me in lowriding!!!  fools building 5k cars thinking they deserve stripes!!!!  bitches please!!!!!!!  get out of the double wide and get a clue!!!! dumb motherfuckers!!!!!!!  kick rocks you country backwood fucks!!!!
> *


  :0


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2009, 09:02 PM~13219220
> *LOOK ******, I'MA KEEP ON BEATIN YALL UPSIDE THE HEAD WITH THIS GANGSTA SHIT!  NOW SLAP THIS SHIT IN THE DECK AND GET YO' RIDE ON.. FOOOOL!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNPXAEU_rcY
> *


I never heard of this cat "J-Mack" in my life, but his flow is impeccable...real talk! He merked this shit! 187, this is why I fucks with you, homie!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 10 2009, 12:07 AM~13231865
> *I never heard of this cat "J-Mack" in my life, but his flow is impeccable...real talk! He merked this shit! 187, this is why I fucks with you, homie!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 9 2009, 03:34 PM~13226225
> *The way the weather has been I know you got some pics!!  :biggrin:
> *


Man they got me locked in the gig till 8 every night! When I get out its all dark :biggrin: Still warm, but dark  :biggrin: Maybe if it dont rain we can get out this weekend


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Mar 10 2009, 09:35 AM~13235470
> *Man they got me locked in the gig till 8 every night! When I get out its all dark  :biggrin: Still warm, but dark    :biggrin: Maybe if it dont rain we can get out this weekend
> *


same here. I might have some pics to post this weekend if it's clear. NC ryders of all creeds.. :biggrin: And some that have been just missing around these parts..


----------



## 187PURE

O/G WIRES REFUNDED MY FIDDY


----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT 'EM IN


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2009, 12:41 PM~13237216
> *JUST GOT 'EM IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   U in the game homie!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 10 2009, 10:48 AM~13235598
> *same here. I might have some pics to post this weekend if it's clear. NC ryders of all creeds.. :biggrin:  And some that have been just missing around these parts..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2009, 02:41 PM~13237216
> *JUST GOT 'EM IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's wtf I'm talkin' about! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2009, 02:41 PM~13237216
> *JUST GOT 'EM IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN RIZZZZZIGHT MURDAPURE!!!!! SHOW'EM WHAT THAT SHIT LIKE G!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 11 2009, 12:23 AM~13244688
> *That's wtf I'm talkin' about! :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 11 2009, 02:43 AM~13245605
> *DAMN RIZZZZZIGHT MURDAPURE!!!!!  SHOW'EM WHAT THAT SHIT LIKE G!!!!!
> *


CHROME SHIT IS ON IT'S WAY FROM GARDENA


----------



## TRUDAWG

Looking good homie!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

anyone talked to CF lately - worried about that dude.... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 11 2009, 09:16 AM~13247403
> *anyone talked to CF lately - worried about that dude....  :0
> *


I texted and PM'ed him and Scotty.. :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 11 2009, 09:34 AM~13246572
> *Looking good homie!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2009, 11:41 AM~13237216
> *JUST GOT 'EM IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NOW THATS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE PROGRESS..... :biggrin: 

LOOKING GOOD DOG......  *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2009, 11:41 AM~13237216
> *JUST GOT 'EM IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=459804

check these out


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 11 2009, 06:24 PM~13251284
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=459804
> 
> check these out
> *


 :angry: IT'S ALWAYS AFTR THE FACT

BUT FUCK IT, MINE LOOK BETTER


----------



## CHUCC

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 12 2009, 04:08 PM~13262517
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Mar 11 2009, 07:34 AM~13246572-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good homie!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ccarriii_@Mar 12 2009, 04:08 PM~13262517
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 12 2009, 04:08 PM~13262517
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TRUDAWG

whats up people! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 17 2009, 01:51 PM~13305434
> *whats up people! :cheesy:
> *


NOTHIN. JUST WAITING ON THESE A-ARMS. HOMIE IS TAKING FOREVER


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 17 2009, 11:54 AM~13305463
> *NOTHIN.  JUST WAITING ON THESE A-ARMS.  HOMIE IS TAKING FOREVER
> *


learn how to do that shit yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

What's up Tru,187 what's been goins on in here?


----------



## TRUDAWG

looks like nothing. I haven't been here much since the last round of bullshit, but still like to peep in from time to time. 
Looks like we're planning on hitting you guys show this weekend (my chapter anyway), but I may not make it, I'm trying to catch a flight back to Detroit for my boys 10th birthday.


----------



## CHUCC

Part 1


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 17 2009, 02:15 PM~13306687
> *looks like nothing. I haven't been here much since the last round of bullshit, but still like to peep in from time to time.
> Looks like we're planning on hitting you guys show this weekend (my chapter anyway), but I may not make it, I'm trying to catch a flight back to Detroit for my boys 10th birthday.
> *


I have not been on here much either I ruptured my achilles tendon so I have been laid up since feb 14 I barely made to the lowrider show on march 1. We appreciate you guys showing us love this weekend if you don't make it be safe back in Detroit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

sup brothas


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 9 2009, 06:25 AM~13222533
> *OFF TO THE PAINT SHOP ******.  MY BABY'S GONNA BE GONE FOR 2 WEEKS :tears:
> *


THAT MOFFUCCA STILL AINT DONE NICCA?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2009, 01:43 AM~13312812
> *THAT MOFFUCCA STILL AINT DONE NICCA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I COULD'NT TAKE IT TO THE FIRST DUDE. SOME OL' DUMB ****** AT THE SHOP NEXT DOOR WAS CHANGING A GAS TANK NEXT TO A KEROSENE HEATER AND BURNT UP BOTH SHOPS. THE SHOP I GOT IT AT NOW IS COOL, BUT I GOTTA STAY ON OLD BOY'S TOP. HE TAKING ON ALL THESE JOBS ON SOME GREEDY SHIT, AND AINT HARDLY GOT NO HELP.


----------



## DKM ATX

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2009, 01:41 PM~13237216
> *JUST GOT 'EM IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD BRUTHAZ??????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 18 2009, 08:32 AM~13313571
> *Nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 18 2009, 06:33 AM~13313579
> *WEST GOOD BRUTHAZ??????
> *


Whatupdoe homie! What's good?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 18 2009, 10:02 AM~13313714
> *Whatupdoe homie! What's good?
> *



SAME SHIT DIF DAY LOCO..  JUST WORKING ON HE CADI LOST MY JOB DUE TO THIS FUCCED UP ECOMNOMY :angry: 


STILL WORKING ON THE HOPPER TO (CRIPN8EZ) SOULD B DONE SOON? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 18 2009, 09:56 AM~13313991
> *SAME SHIT DIF DAY LOCO..  JUST WORKING ON HE CADI LOST MY JOB DUE TO THIS FUCCED UP ECOMNOMY :angry:
> STILL WORKING ON THE HOPPER TO (CRIPN8EZ) SOULD B DONE SOON? :uh:
> *


DAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP. SORRY TO HEAR THAT CUZZIN. SEE THIS IS THE TYPE OF SHIT THAT'LL DRIVE A ***** BACK TO THE BLOCK. JUST TRY TO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP MAN. SHIT MAN.. MY GUARD IS UP. I'VE BEEN SEEING SNEAKY PECKERWOODS ROAMING 'ROUND THE JOB WITH CLIPBOARDS AND SHIT :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2009, 11:13 AM~13314107
> *DAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP.  SORRY TO HEAR THAT CUZZIN.  SEE THIS IS THE TYPE OF SHIT THAT'LL DRIVE A ***** BACK TO THE BLOCK.  JUST TRY TO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP MAN.  SHIT MAN.. MY GUARD IS UP.  I'VE BEEN SEEING SNEAKY PECKERWOODS ROAMING 'ROUND THE JOB WITH CLIPBOARDS AND SHIT :angry:
> *




THANX LOCO IM GONNA B GOOD  MAYBE? :uh: 



WATCH OUT FO CLIPBOARDS CUZZO THAY SHIT GOT ME :angry:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 17 2009, 06:06 PM~13309374
> *Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Part 2


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 18 2009, 11:24 AM~13314208
> *Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




MAN THEM SHITS IS FUNNY AS FUCC I RMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 18 2009, 03:40 PM~13316833
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S GOOD DIRT


----------



## TRUDAWG

that niccuh Dirt Diggler!!! What up homie!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2009, 01:46 PM~13316860
> *WHAT'S GOOD DIRT
> *



Just maintaining! dip'n in and out of here checcin on ya'll...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13319022
> *that niccuh Dirt Diggler!!! What up homie!
> *



Whatupdoe! :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by ccarriii+Mar 17 2009, 07:06 PM~13309374-->
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ccarriii_@Mar 18 2009, 08:24 AM~13314208
> *Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit was funny


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

But they said it was a 64 :angry:


----------



## "G-Money"

:420: T.G.I.F


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 19 2009, 08:12 AM~13324440
> *Whatupdoe! :biggrin:
> *


just chillen, getting ready for another HOT ass summer in AZ. When u gonna finally cut up that nice ass 61 you got :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 18 2009, 04:40 PM~13316833
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



west west my loc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S GOOD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Mar 19 2009, 10:19 PM~13331675
> *But they said it was a 64  :angry:
> *


IT'S LIKE A SPOOF. EVERYTIME A DUMB ***** SEE AN OLD CHEVY, THEY ASSUME IT'S A FOE


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2009, 08:32 AM~13336254
> *IT'S LIKE A SPOOF.  EVERYTIME A DUMB ***** SEE AN OLD CHEVY, THEY ASSUME IT'S A FOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's so true. I've been ask so many times if my 61 was a foe :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 20 2009, 11:35 AM~13336285
> *That's so true. I've been ask so many times if my 61 was a foe  :biggrin:
> *


SEE WHAT I'M SAYIN


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2009, 09:33 AM~13336265
> *IT'S LIKE A SPOOF.  EVERYTIME A DUMB ***** SEE AN OLD CHEVY, THEY ASSUME IT'S A FOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea people call my shit a six foe ALL the time


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 20 2009, 02:22 PM~13337749
> *yea people call my shit a six foe ALL the time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 17 2009, 10:06 PM~13309374
> *Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

What's happening fools? :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 21 2009, 10:08 PM~13348818
> *
> *



WHATS GOOD FUNDI IT WAS COOL CHILLING WIF UR WIERD ASS TODAY HAHA J/K NAW FUNDI IS OK YOU ALL?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 21 2009, 10:40 PM~13349075
> *ON THE WAY TO THE PIC NIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE PIC NIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY OLD CUT DOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS FUNDI AND GODS SON 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

FUCK ALL THAT, WHO'S THAT TALL BLACK GLASS OF WATER STANDING BEHIND HOMIE IN THE BLUE HAT?? :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2009, 05:30 AM~13351764
> *FUCK ALL THAT, WHO'S THAT TALL BLACK GLASS OF WATER STANDING BEHIND HOMIE IN THE BLUE HAT?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yhea cuzz, she look bad then a mug..... look at dat gap on'er G!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 22 2009, 05:33 AM~13351766
> *Yhea cuzz, she look bad then a mug..... look at dat gap on'er G!
> *


***** WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOIN UP?? YOU HAD A NIGHTMARE OR SOMETHING?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2009, 05:37 AM~13351772
> ****** WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOIN UP??  YOU HAD A NIGHTMARE OR SOMETHING?
> *


At work fooo :roflmao: Don't get off until 7.....Daddy gotta get that cash


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 21 2009, 02:08 PM~13346287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE YOU GUYS AT KOOLAID HEADQUARTERS? I SEE SWITCHMAN IN THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 22 2009, 05:38 AM~13351774
> *At work fooo  :roflmao: Don't get off until 7.....Daddy gotta get that cash
> *


I FEEL YOU CUZ. BABY MAMMA JUST SHOOK ME DOWN :angry: I NEED SOME GET BACK


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2009, 06:30 AM~13351764
> *FUCK ALL THAT, WHO'S THAT TALL BLACK GLASS OF WATER STANDING BEHIND HOMIE IN THE BLUE HAT?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHA YEAH SHE WAS OK SHE WAS WITH A PHOTO GUY FROM A MAG. THEY TOOK A FEW PICSON THE CAI WHEN I GET THEM ILL POST UP.

SHE BROUGHT HER DUDE WITH HER HAHA SHE WAS YOUNG LIKE 18 I THING BUT SHE DIDNT EVEN KNOW HOW TO POSE ON A CAR FOR A FLICC I HAD TO TELL HER TO MOLEST MY CAR HAHA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2009, 03:30 AM~13351764
> *FUCK ALL THAT, WHO'S THAT TALL BLACK GLASS OF WATER STANDING BEHIND HOMIE IN THE BLUE HAT?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












Her man don't like lowriders.. she kept putting ass marks on the buick.. :angry: 










They do all the import nightz and kept trying to talk about honda's and stuf. Funny becouse me and Snow made her luagh when I said , I grew up out of imports and she said , I wish this ***** would too!!!!! hahahaha..She was very cool...baby face..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13351896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her man don't like lowriders.. she kept putting ass marks on the buick..  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do all the import nightz and kept trying to talk about honda's and stuf. Funny becouse me and Snow made her luagh when I said , I grew up out of imports and she said , I wish this ***** would too!!!!! hahahaha..She was very cool...baby face..
> *



HAHA HAD A GOOD TIME BRO..


----------



## cripn8ez

POST PICS FUNDI?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Little Girl chin checked Little robert on the play ground... LOL..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Gods Son Model shoot.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lay it low crew!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2009, 02:39 AM~13351775
> *ARE YOU GUYS AT KOOLAID HEADQUARTERS?  I SEE SWITCHMAN IN THE BACK :biggrin:
> *


Yep that was at KoolAid's shop. I was going down last sunday with the hoppers.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Back to some what stock , dirty as hell , full of trash , lower in the back.. Wanted to come over and pic up the extra set of rims under the house... :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

NICE PICS FELLAS


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

I AM SUPRISED THAT FUNDI DIDN'T GET BEAT DOWN AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 22 2009, 04:07 PM~13355133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to some what stock , dirty as hell , full of trash , lower in the back.. Wanted to come over and pic up the extra set of rims under the house... :uh:
> *



DAMN, THE REPO MAN CAME BACK FOR MORE SHIT :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 23 2009, 08:05 AM~13360030
> *I AM SUPRISED THAT FUNDI DIDN'T GET BEAT DOWN AT THE SHOW!!!
> *


HAHA NAW HE WAS HAPPY TO B WITH REAL CATS HAHA JUST GOTTA DO SUM THING WITH THAT ROADMASTA LOL  



IT WAS FUNNY GETTING HIM AND GODS SON2 TOGETHER LIL CLASSIC


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 23 2009, 05:33 AM~13360095
> *HAHA NAW HE WAS  HAPPY TO B WITH REAL CATS HAHA JUST GOTTA DO SUM THING WITH THAT ROADMASTA LOL
> IT WAS FUNNY GETTING HIM AND GODS SON2 TOGETHER LIL CLASSIC
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

SOUNDS KINDA FUNNY TO ME AL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 23 2009, 05:33 AM~13360095
> *HAHA NAW HE WAS  HAPPY TO B WITH REAL CATS HAHA JUST GOTTA DO SUM THING WITH THAT ROADMASTA LOL
> IT WAS FUNNY GETTING HIM AND GODS SON2 TOGETHER LIL CLASSIC
> *



I never opened the hood on that ass.... hahaha and I'm waiting for me and GS pic to get posted. with our title..

I'm not going to say no names but Carolina (K)going into the shop and getting a body wrap , piston , and finally install his ©Blue wires he got last year.... Maybe even some patterns laid down.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 23 2009, 08:56 AM~13360381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKES IT :0 

I LIKES IT ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

>



LOOKING GOOD CUZZO


JUST TOOK THESE PICS ABOUT 30 MINS AGO NOW LETS DEAL?  






























































I HAVE REVERSE COVER TO JUST AINT PUT IT ON








UNDER THE CAR LIL DIRTY









DRIVERS SIDE










PASS SIDE

















































 :biggrin: :0 
[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I should have popped my hood on your ass.. :biggrin: 

Next time I'm down I wana look at the way your front is set up , and some other things with ya. ( no **** ) .. And you need to cut them cats off. surprized you aint drug that passenger one off yet..


----------



## 187PURE

CRIP, WHAT SIZE SPRINGS YOU WORKIN WITH?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 23 2009, 10:18 AM~13360542
> *I should have popped my hood on your ass.. :biggrin:
> 
> Next time I'm down I wana look at the way your front is set up , and some other things with ya. ( no **** ) .. And you need to cut them cats off.  surprized you aint drug that passenger one off yet..
> *



WHAT CATS U TALING BOUT FOOLIE-O? DONT POP SHIT UNLESS U GONNA HOP  GET AT ME


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:49 AM~13360715
> *CRIP, WHAT SIZE SPRINGS YOU WORKIN WITH?
> *



OLD ONES HAHA :uh: NAW 4'S?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 187PURE

THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

MY HOMIE LOOKING FOR A DRIVER SIDE DOOR FOR A COUPE DEVILLE. IF ANYBODY GOT ONE LET ME KNOW


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

COUNTRY ASS MUTHAFUCCAS!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2009, 03:59 PM~13363878
> *COUNTRY ASS MUTHAFUCCAS!!!!!!
> *


HOLD ON LIL' *****, YOU AINT BEEN IN HERE IN 6 MONTHS OF SUNDAY.. HOW YOU GON' JUST BUST IN LETTIN OFF LICKS??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

SONG IS FOR THE LADIES OF 187, SNOW FUNDI FINEST TRUDAWG PITBULL


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP D-BO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2009, 04:59 PM~13363878
> *COUNTRY ASS MUTHAFUCCAS!!!!!!
> *




SHUT THE FUCC UP U AINT BEEN ON HERE N OS. FOOLIE-O :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 23 2009, 08:56 AM~13360381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

CF, WHAT'S UP WITH THE '4?


----------



## DKM ATX

What good Homies :wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 24 2009, 11:48 AM~13372699
> *What good Homies  :wave:
> *




TRU WHAT IT DUE??????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe homies!



Man.......I fucked around and bought a FORD the other day lol hno: hno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 24 2009, 11:03 AM~13372840
> *whatupdoe homies!
> Man.......I fucked around and bought a FORD the other day lol hno:  hno:
> *


NOW YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 24 2009, 01:01 PM~13373369
> *NOW YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP!
> *



U BOUGHT THE BEER AT 12:30?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2009, 05:35 PM~13376521
> *U BOUGHT THE BEER AT 12:30?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:24 PM~13370063
> *SONG IS FOR THE LADIES OF 187, SNOW FUNDI FINEST TRUDAWG PITBULL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2009, 03:35 PM~13376521
> *U BOUGHT THE BEER AT 12:30?
> *


Yea it was definitely 11:45


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 25 2009, 09:57 AM~13383242
> *Yea it was definitely 11:45
> *



DUH DUH YEAH IT WAS 11:45? :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 25 2009, 07:16 AM~13383329
> *DUH DUH YEAH IT WAS 11:45? :uh:
> *


you still looking for an IMPALA? I see em all day on craigslist down here.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 25 2009, 10:36 AM~13383447
> *you still looking for an IMPALA? I see em all day on craigslist down here.
> *



YEAH BUT I LOST MY JOB SO IM NOT SURE? I WOULDNT MIND TRADING MY CADI FOR A CLEAN ONE?  


WHATS OUT THERE PROJECTS OR SUM THING DRIVEABLE?


----------



## TRUDAWG

little bit of both. It's hard times for everybody so it's a buyers market. I'll keep eyes open for you though


----------



## 187PURE

AY MAN.. HOPPIN HIGH AND HITTIN HENNESY :biggrin:


----------



## rotten apple

sup brothas


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 24 2009, 11:03 AM~13372840
> *whatupdoe homies!
> Man.......I fucked around and bought a FORD the other day lol hno:  hno:
> *


unless its a 67 GT500 or an Fseries pickup you need to be shot....


----------



## DIPN714

hey i got a ford super duty 250 and i am happy as i can be it's a 2001, and no complants;;and its a v 10;;; it pulls my bad asssssssss hoper like nothing;;okand [its hitting over 100 inches;;;;big AL said itR]my elco getting


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13391179
> *hey i got a ford super duty 250 and i am happy as i can be it's a 2001, and no complants;;and its a v 10;;; it pulls my bad asssssssss  hoper like nothing;;okand [its hitting over 100 inches;;;;big  AL  said itR]my elco getting
> *



had a expo , explorer , still got excursion , F150 , and ranger . Once you get past the engine light your fine. best trucks for the money...Knock on wood my V10 aint had to do a Helo pack on number 10 cylinder and shes at 169K!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

We need a good haha around here...







Ima beat yo ass with my umbrella ella ella :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 26 2009, 08:26 AM~13394306
> *We need a good haha around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima beat yo ass with my umbrella ella ella :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ONLY A CLOWN ASS ***** WOULD LAUGH AT SOME SHIT LIKE THIS :uh: 

WHERE MY REAL ****** AT?? SUP D-BO, SUP TRU, DIRT, CRIP...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 26 2009, 05:06 AM~13393958
> *had a expo , explorer , still got excursion , F150 , and ranger . Once you get past the engine light  your fine. best trucks for the money...Knock on wood my V10 aint had to do a Helo pack on number 10 cylinder and shes at 169K!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LIES!! YOU AIN'T GOT NO V10!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 26 2009, 08:04 AM~13394895
> *ONLY A CLOWN ASS ***** WOULD LAUGH AT SOME SHIT LIKE THIS :uh:
> 
> WHERE MY REAL ****** AT?? SUP D-BO, SUP TRU, DIRT, CRIP...
> *


 :0 come on have sense of humor thats whats wrong. you aint laid back. And ya I'm a clown.. I like to have fun. won't change thats who I am. No way you watched it... that shit funny.. Homie...

Now gear up for your comments becouse I fina get a chain wheel for the master!!!! I like it and always wanted one. so call me a clown NIka.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

*I SEE SHIT AIN'T CHANGED!!!!!!*


----------



## TRUDAWG

*Cop delays son racing to see dying mom*
........As soon as I saw this headline I said dude has to be black :uh: 





http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa...d.6f8a23c1.html


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 26 2009, 08:04 AM~13394895
> *ONLY A CLOWN ASS ***** WOULD LAUGH AT SOME SHIT LIKE THIS :uh:
> 
> WHERE MY REAL ****** AT?? SUP D-BO, SUP TRU, DIRT, CRIP...
> *



Whut up Loco!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 26 2009, 12:35 PM~13397365
> *Cop delays son racing to see dying mom
> ........As soon as I saw this headline I said dude has to be black :uh:
> http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa...d.6f8a23c1.html
> *


its a shame it had to be a celebrity for them to even get the media to look into it.how many average joes does this happen to that all they do is turn there head like nothing ever happened


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE




----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 26 2009, 11:35 AM~13397365
> *Cop delays son racing to see dying mom
> ........As soon as I saw this headline I said dude has to be black :uh:
> http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa...d.6f8a23c1.html
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 26 2009, 02:35 PM~13397365
> *Cop delays son racing to see dying mom
> ........As soon as I saw this headline I said dude has to be black :uh:
> http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa...d.6f8a23c1.html
> *


AND YOU WONDER WHY THEM PUNK MUTHAFUCKAS ALWAYS GET SHOT!! BRAVO TO THE ***** IN OAKLAND THAT SMOKED THEM BITCH-MADE MUTHAFUCKAS.. I TELL YOU DAWG, IF I AINT HAVE SHIT TO LIVE FOR I'D KILL ME A COP TONIGHT!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 26 2009, 03:25 PM~13398820
> *AND YOU WONDER WHY THEM PUNK MUTHAFUCKAS ALWAYS GET SHOT!!  BRAVO TO THE ***** IN OAKLAND THAT SMOKED THEM BITCH-MADE MUTHAFUCKAS..  I TELL YOU DAWG, IF I AINT HAVE SHIT TO LIVE FOR I'D KILL ME A COP TONIGHT!
> *



Come on now! U cant say that. :uh: 

Believe me I have ran across alot of crooked ass cops who were not playing by the rules and did a ****** dirty...but U got some out there who aint like that.

What if one of them Oakland cops was one of the ones who gave brothas a break once in awhile and was trying to play by the rules...

Feel me! what if he just trying to make aliving for his kids dat aint got no daddy now?

Truss! I still dont like the police in general, but I cant say they all should die!


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 26 2009, 08:04 AM~13394895
> *ONLY A CLOWN ASS ***** WOULD LAUGH AT SOME SHIT LIKE THIS :uh:
> 
> WHERE MY REAL ****** AT?? SUP D-BO, SUP TRU, DIRT, CRIP...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 26 2009, 03:25 PM~13398820
> *AND YOU WONDER WHY THEM PUNK MUTHAFUCKAS ALWAYS GET SHOT!!  BRAVO TO THE ***** IN OAKLAND THAT SMOKED THEM BITCH-MADE MUTHAFUCKAS..  I TELL YOU DAWG, IF I AINT HAVE SHIT TO LIVE FOR I'D KILL ME A COP TONIGHT!
> *


Wow... and you call me a clown. that was un called for...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 26 2009, 03:54 PM~13399073
> *Come on now! U cant say that.  :uh:
> 
> Believe me I have ran across alot of crooked ass cops who were not playing by the rules and did a ****** dirty...but U got some out there who aint like that.
> 
> What if one of them Oakland cops was one of the ones who gave brothas a break once in awhile and was trying to play by the rules...
> 
> Feel me! what if he just trying to make aliving for his kids dat aint got no daddy now?
> 
> Truss! I still dont like the police in general, but I cant say they all should die!
> *


yea i wouldn't go as far as to wish death on ANYBODY, but honestly you don't have to put up with half of the bullshit police give you if you just KNOW YOUR RIGHTS! I've filed several complaints on police offers, it may not be immediate gratification for what they did, but somewhere down the line that shit will come back to haunt their ass. Worst mistake a police officer can make with me is to think I don't know my shit, and that their won't be any repercussions. 
I still get followed, get my plates ran, dirty looks and all that, but I KEEP my shit LEGIT so they won't have a REASON to come at me fucked up..........that and my license plate on my benz says LAWYER lol, that'll make them fucks think twice before they wanna fuck with somebody :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

Yep Yep!! Thats why I'm keep TRU Dawg on my team Cuz my ****** know his sh*T and he's edumicated! :biggrin: 

But on the real I keep on my sh*t legit too, so when or if it do go down like it used to bac in the dayz.....there will be repercussions..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 26 2009, 05:54 PM~13399073
> *Come on now! U cant say that.  :uh:
> 
> Believe me I have ran across alot of crooked ass cops who were not playing by the rules and did a ****** dirty...but U got some out there who aint like that.
> 
> What if one of them Oakland cops was one of the ones who gave brothas a break once in awhile and was trying to play by the rules...
> 
> Feel me! what if he just trying to make aliving for his kids dat aint got no daddy now?
> 
> Truss! I still dont like the police in general, but I cant say they all should die!
> *


DIRT, YOU SIDIN UP WITH THEM MUTHAFUCKAS.. YOU SIDIN DAWG. YOU WAS ONE OF THE MAIN MUTHAFUCKAS BACK IN THE DAY THAT WAS SWOOPED UP ON A FRIDAY NIGHT SWEEP. SITTIN ON THE SIDE OF THE CURB FOR HOURS. THEN SHACKLED UP AND TOSSED IN THE SWEAT BOX. FUCK THE POLICE *****!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 26 2009, 07:05 PM~13399667
> *Wow... and you call me a clown. that was un called for...
> *


***** SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## D-BO

187, you remember when I ask who song that song(do you wanna get high)? Well, I found out it was the homei "Lunasicc aka Luni Coleone"!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 27 2009, 02:59 AM~13404664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP D-BO. I COULD'NT SLEEP ALL NIGHT THINKIN BOUT THIS CHROME


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 03:05 AM~13404680
> *WHAT UP D-BO.  I COULD'NT SLEEP ALL NIGHT THINKIN BOUT THIS CHROME
> *


I feel you BIG homie! It'll be there before you know it! :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 26 2009, 02:08 PM~13398170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this  but damn why so dirty?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Mar 26 2009, 04:08 PM~13398170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 12:56 AM~13404653
> ****** SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 27 2009, 02:59 AM~13404664
> *187, you remember when I ask who song that song(do you wanna get high)? Well, I found out it was the homei "Lunasicc aka Luni Coleone"!
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG

the stripper convention at my crib All-Star weekend  Bitches came from LA to get that money lol


----------



## TRUDAWG

bored!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 12:56 AM~13404651
> *DIRT, YOU SIDIN UP WITH THEM MUTHAFUCKAS.. YOU SIDIN DAWG.  YOU WAS ONE OF THE MAIN MUTHAFUCKAS BACK IN THE DAY THAT WAS SWOOPED UP ON A FRIDAY NIGHT SWEEP.  SITTIN ON THE SIDE OF THE CURB FOR HOURS.  THEN SHACKLED UP AND TOSSED IN THE SWEAT BOX.  FUCK THE POLICE *****!!
> *


See you bringin up old stuff making me catch an attitude wit dem bustas!! :biggrin: 


They was so dumb back in dayz they didn't even know when they had me jacked on the curb the heater was in the vent of the MC. and I had a fat sack of cavi in my ass cheeks!! :roflmao: 

Them was the days...thank the Lord I'm a changed man!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 08:37 AM~13406271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stripper convention at my crib All-Star weekend  Bitches came from LA to get that money lol
> *



This ****** here! Boy TRU if we would've met bout 10yrs ago....I would give you stories to tell your kids.. :0 :0 .Hahaha


I bet you is a freaky ass ******....cuz U keep a female(s) with you... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 09:01 AM~13406491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bored!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 27 2009, 11:19 AM~13406660
> *See you bringin up old stuff making me catch an attitude wit dem bustas!! :biggrin:
> They was so dumb back in dayz they didn't even know when they had me jacked on the curb the heater was in the vent of the MC. and I had a fat sack of cavi in my ass cheeks!! :roflmao:
> 
> Them was the days...thank the Lord I'm a changed man!
> *


***** AINT SHIT CHANGED BUT YOUR KHAKIS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 10:37 AM~13406271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stripper convention at my crib All-Star weekend  Bitches came from LA to get that money lol
> *


***** YOU MUST GOT GRIP TO HAVE ALL THEM FREAKS AT THE PAD :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 11:01 AM~13406491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bored!
> *


I SEE YOU SHOWIN YOUR ASS TODAY *****


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 09:31 AM~13406773
> *I SEE YOU SHOWIN YOUR ASS TODAY *****
> *


just a lil motivation for my niccuh's!

GET ON YOUR SHIT!
From frame ...........to rollin my shit on a regular!


----------



## TRUDAWG

POST UP SOME PICS!! IT'S FRIDAY, I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE THROUGH THE DAY TILL HAPPY HOUR!!!

THICK PUERTO RICAN CHIC NAMED JESSICA


----------



## TRUDAWG

MY KIDS AT THE GUN RANGE! GOTTA START THEM OFF THE RIGHT WAY! THEY WERE FASCINATED WITH GUNS SO WE HAD TO GET THAT SHIT OUT OF THEIR SYSTEM SO THEY DON'T GET THEMSELVES IN TROUBLE


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 11:47 AM~13406939
> *MY KIDS AT THE GUN RANGE! GOTTA START THEM OFF THE RIGHT WAY! THEY WERE FASCINATED WITH GUNS SO WE HAD TO GET THAT SHIT OUT OF THEIR SYSTEM SO THEY DON'T GET THEMSELVES IN TROUBLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats whats up.   :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

FOR MY NICCUH 187!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 11:44 AM~13406909
> *POST UP SOME PICS!! IT'S FRIDAY, I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE THROUGH THE DAY TILL HAPPY HOUR!!!
> 
> THICK PUERTO RICAN  CHIC NAMED JESSICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEAT ON THE BONE MY ***** :biggrin: 

I'LL STRAIGHT GRIP THEM LUV HANDLES WHILE I'M HITTIN THAT SHIT FROM THE BACK!

AND YO *****, I SEE A KING SIZE BAG OF LAYS IN THE BACK. IS THAT FOR THE ****** THAT'S CHIPPIN OUT OR DID THE CHICK FUCK AROUND AND EAT THE WHOLE BAG?? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 11:50 AM~13406972
> *FOR MY NICCUH 187!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

JUST SEEN MY COWORKER AT LUNCH. HE SAID HE GOT SOMETHIN FOR ME. I KNOW HE GON' LACE ME UP WITH ANOTHER BOTTLE OF VODKA THAT HE SMUGGLED FROM POLAND


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatchu know about vodka and diet coke!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 12:09 PM~13407129
> *whatchu know about vodka and diet coke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NUTHIN.. WHAT YOU TRYING TO KILL TO BIRDS WITH ONE STONE??


----------



## 187PURE

BANG!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 09:50 AM~13406972
> *FOR MY NICCUH 187!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cuz dont know nuttin bout that....Lemme get the Hen-dog

Let 187 mess with that clear sh*t!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 27 2009, 12:39 PM~13407335
> *Cuz dont know nuttin bout that....Lemme get the Hen-dog
> 
> Let 187 mess with that clear sh*t!!
> *


YEAH MY SYSTEM AINT GANGSTA LIKE YALLS :uh: NAW BUT ON THE REAL THOUGH, THAT BROWN SHIT BE MAKING ME LIKE A FUCKIN ANIMAL. THAT'S HOW I ALMOST GOT INTO FIVE FIGHTS AROUND XMAS TIME AT WALMART :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

MAN ****** MUST BE FUCKED UP IN THE HOOD. CORNER CAR WASHES IS POPPIN UP LEFT AND RIGHT. THE LIL HOMIE JUST CALLED ME, TALKIN BOUT "MAAAN BRING THE HAWG DOWN SO I CAN WASH 'EEM UP!" I WAS LIKE DAMN LIL *****, WISH I COULD GIVE YOU A PLAY BUT MY SHIT IS GETTIN A MAKE-OVER RIGHT NOW. I GOT HIM LATER THOUGH. ***** TRYING TO MAKE AN HONEST BUCK. ECONOMY IS FUCKED UP


----------



## TRUDAWG

that cold ass weather up there is starting to break, everybody gettin shined up!


Dirt......how come that niccuh CF never posted that pic we took at Roscoes!!??


----------



## 187PURE

STRAIGHT OUTTA LYNWOOD


----------



## 187PURE

GANGSTA (OF THE COMRADS)


----------



## TRUDAWG

187 you used to rock the curl and the members only jacket back in the day?? :0 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 12:02 PM~13408010
> *that cold ass weather up there is starting to break, everybody gettin shined up!
> Dirt......how come that niccuh CF never posted that pic we took at Roscoes!!??
> *


I dunno....the flicc I took came out too dark, couldn't see a thing


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS UP YOUNGSTA'S............... *:0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 12:54 PM~13408490
> *187 you used to rock the curl and the members only jacket back in the day?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

*YOU HAD ONE TOO...........* :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

WHERE EVERYBODY AT.......****** GOT ON THAT ACT RIGHT OR WHAT??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 02:54 PM~13408490
> *187 you used to rock the curl and the members only jacket back in the day?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MINUS THE CURL. MY AUNT WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE. AT THE TIME I WAS LIVING IN LYNWOOD. IT WAS ALL GOOD 'CAUSE I WOULDA GOT CLOWNED FOR ROCKIN A JERRY CURL WHEN I CAME BACK TO PHILLY TO VISIT MOM DUKES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 27 2009, 05:38 PM~13409731
> *WHATS UP YOUNGSTA'S............... :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S GOOD OLD MAN


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 03:41 PM~13409755
> *WHAT'S GOOD OLD MAN
> *


CHILLIN WHAT UP WITH THE CADDY...... HOWS THE PROGRESS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 27 2009, 05:42 PM~13409765
> *CHILLIN WHAT UP WITH THE CADDY...... HOWS THE PROGRESS
> *


OH PROGRESS IS FUCCIN GREAT! I'LL POST PICS MY *****


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 03:47 PM~13409791
> *OH PROGRESS IS FUCCIN GREAT!  I'LL POST PICS MY *****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

*BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:  **[/i]*


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD EVERYONE ???????????????


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 09:45 PM~13412686
> *BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:   [/i]
> *


*
:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 28 2009, 12:45 AM~13412686
> *BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:   [/i]
> *


*


LOOKING GOOD CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2009, 10:32 AM~13415224
> *LOOKING GOOD CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP CRINPN, WHATCHA BEEN UP TOO HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 28 2009, 11:34 AM~13415235
> *WHAT UP CRINPN, WHATCHA BEEN UP TOO HOMIE
> *




MAN IVE BEEN UP TO A WHOLE LOT AND ALOT OF UNESSARY SHIT THAT I DONT NEED U FEEL ME? :angry: 


OTHER THEN THAT JUST STAY N 100 U KNOW..  


WEST GOOD WITH U HOMIE LOC?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2009, 10:36 AM~13415246
> *MAN IVE BEEN UP TO A WHOLE LOT AND ALOT OF UNESSARY SHIT THAT I DONT NEED U FEEL ME? :angry:
> OTHER THEN THAT JUST STAY N 100 U KNOW..
> WEST GOOD WITH U HOMIE LOC?
> *


SHIT TRYING TO FINISH THIS 50 DODGE UP AND TRYING TO GET BACK HOME TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILY. AND MY HOMIEZ BEEN WONDERIN WHEN I WAS COMING HOME, SO IT IS GONNA BE SUMMER, SO ALL THE HOMIEZ SHOULD BE OUT OF THE COUNTY. I WAS LIKE YOU FOOLS STILL GOING TO COUNTY IN THE WINTER TO CLEAR TICKETS.... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 28 2009, 11:55 AM~13415350
> *SHIT TRYING TO FINISH THIS 50 DODGE UP AND TRYING TO GET BACK HOME TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAMILY.  AND MY HOMIEZ BEEN WONDERIN WHEN I WAS COMING HOME, SO IT IS GONNA BE SUMMER, SO ALL THE HOMIEZ SHOULD BE OUT OF THE COUNTY.  I WAS LIKE YOU FOOLS STILL GOING TO COUNTY IN THE WINTER TO CLEAR TICKETS.... :biggrin:
> *



YOULL GET IT DONE HOMIE JUST TAKE UR TIME..  HAHA CLEARING UP TICCITS N THE TWIN TOWERS LOL DONT MISS THEM DAYZ AT ALL :biggrin: YEAH I MIGHT B HOME N A FEW WEEKS IF SUM THING DONT JUMP THAT I DONT WANT TO?  YEAH I JUSY TALKED TO THE LIL HOMIES GIRL SHE SAID HE JUST WENT TO THE COUNTY FOR NOT DOING THE CUMMUNITY SERVICE HAHA THATS DUMP SHIT THERE SUM FOOLS LUV THAT PLACE NOT ME..


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2009, 11:02 AM~13415381
> *YOULL GET IT DONE HOMIE JUST TAKE UR TIME..  HAHA CLEARING UP TICCITS N THE TWIN TOWERS LOL DONT MISS THEM DAYZ AT ALL :biggrin: YEAH I MIGHT B HOME N A FEW WEEKS IF SUM THING DONT JUMP THAT I DONT WANT TO?  YEAH I JUSY TALKED TO THE LIL HOMIES GIRL SHE SAID HE JUST WENT TO THE COUNTY FOR NOT DOING THE CUMMUNITY SERVICE HAHA THATS DUMP SHIT THERE SUM FOOLS LUV THAT PLACE NOT ME..
> *


YEAH I FEEL YA, NAW I AM GONNA FLIP THIS ONE QUICK. I GOT THE CHECK COMING

OH YEAH DOING A COLOR CHANGE, BUT IT WORKS FOR NOW.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 28 2009, 12:03 PM~13415385
> *YEAH I FEEL YA, NAW I AM GONNA FLIP THIS ONE QUICK.  I GOT THE CHECK COMING
> 
> OH YEAH DOING A COLOR CHANGE, BUT IT WORKS FOR NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS FUCCIN GOOD HOMIE MAN I LUV THEM OLD SCHOOLS LIKE THAT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO ... WHAT U WANT FOR IT? PATTYDUKES TOOK PICS GOOD DEAL,,


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YEAH SHE DOES HER THING, THAT WAS BEFORE I GOT IT, BUT I WILL BE DONG A HUGE PHOTO SHOOT WITH HER, ROCKIBILLY STYLE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 28 2009, 12:13 PM~13415432
> *YEAH SHE DOES HER THING, THAT WAS BEFORE I GOT IT, BUT I WILL BE DONG A HUGE PHOTO SHOOT WITH HER, ROCKIBILLY STYLE
> *



THATS COOL I MEET HER B 4.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2009, 11:15 AM~13415441
> *THATS COOL I MEET HER B 4.. :cheesy:
> *


GOOD PEEPS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2009, 10:32 AM~13415224
> *LOOKING GOOD CRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS CUZZIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 28 2009, 10:27 AM~13415209
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 09:45 PM~13412686
> *BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:   [/i]
> *


*
You learned how to use a camera!!!!!!!!!! I aint gona lie. I'm hating old man... :cheesy:*


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 10:45 PM~13412686
> *BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:   [/i]
> *


*
NOW U CAN ALMOST PARK NEXT TO ME , GOOD JOB HOMEY.......*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 28 2009, 05:46 PM~13417843
> *NOW U CAN ALMOST PARK NEXT TO ME , GOOD JOB HOMEY.......
> *


AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A VALLEY FOR ME


----------



## 187PURE

*BATTLECAT- THE BEST PRODUCER ON THE WHOLE DAMN PLANET*


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

GOOD NIGHT YALL.. HAVE A PLEASANT WEEKEND


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 08:45 PM~13412686
> *BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:   [/i]
> *


*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 11:45 PM~13412686
> *BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:   [/i]
> *


*
daaammmnnn!!!:0 :0 :0    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 29 2009, 03:27 AM~13421357
> *daaammmnnn!!!:0  :0  :0        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP TO THE BROTHAS DOING THERE THING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Pepboyz went up.No more $18 13z guys.. $32 a tire. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 29 2009, 07:38 AM~13421581
> *Pepboyz  went up.No more $18 13z guys.. $32 a tire.  :uh:
> *


TIRES ARE $27 WITH THE TAX IN PHILLY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 29 2009, 06:55 AM~13421697
> *TIRES ARE $27 WITH THE TAX IN PHILLY
> *


  

last summer it was a dollar a inch!!!!! I hate these tire companies getting rid of shit and only cary like 2 -3 tires if they got that.. o well .... I like being in the select few that ride town on a ground level car.. :biggrin: 


Sunz finally out!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 11:45 PM~13412686
> *<span style='color:blue'>OHhhhhh Shit!!!!! On the Crip Cape! Look good MUrdaPure!!!!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 29 2009, 04:16 PM~13423840
> *OHhhhhh Shit!!!!! On the Crip Cape!  Look good MUrdaPure!!!!!!
> *


TANK YOU TANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 27 2009, 01:54 PM~13408490
> *187 you used to rock the curl and the members only jacket back in the day?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, that reminds me. My first one I had was in 5th grade. I thought I was the muthafuckin man cuz I was beggin my pops to get me that jacket but he brought home a fake, that shit was exactly the same but there was no 'Members Only' over the pocket. That ***** got me a members phonie. Pops was still the shit. man I miss my pops some times. RIP. Even on a budget, the ***** still tried to fulfill a ****** hopes.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2009, 02:42 AM~13429081
> *Damn, that reminds me. My first one I had was in 5th grade. I thought I was the muthafuckin man cuz I was beggin my pops to get me that jacket but he brought home a fake, that shit was exactly the same but there was no 'Members Only' over the pocket. That ***** got me a members phonie. Pops was still the shit. man I miss my pops some times.  RIP. Even on a budget, the ***** still tried to fulfill a ****** hopes.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

I'M BOUT READY TO JACK A ***** FOR HIS NARDI


----------



## TRUDAWG

somebody gonna do you like the lil homie in that movie South Central when he was jacking radios .......lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 30 2009, 09:57 AM~13430239
> *somebody gonna do you like the lil homie in that movie South Central when he was jacking radios .......lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 29 2009, 02:16 PM~13423840
> *OHhhhhh Shit!!!!! On the Crip Cape!  Look good MUrdaPure!!!!!!
> *



Gangsta Gangsta dats what they yellin!!!

Looking good 187... :biggrin: 


And you OG with that Avatar  we used to put 3 of them golf pins on our hats...


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 30 2009, 09:26 AM~13431206
> *
> And you OG with that Avatar   we used to put 3 of them golf pins on our hats...
> *


school me on that, what was the purpose??


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP CUZZO'S


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 27 2009, 09:45 PM~13412686
> *BUT THEY DON'T HEAR THOUGH!! :biggrin:   [/i]
> *


*

:0 

GET'EM 187UM!!!!

:biggrin:*


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Mar 29 2009, 05:38 AM~13421581
> *Pepboyz  went up.No more $18 13z guys.. $32 a tire.  :uh:
> *


*I STILL GOT THE HOOK UP 20.00 NO TAX... *  :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 30 2009, 09:45 AM~13431360
> *school me on that, what was the purpose??
> *





Like if you was a "trey" set you put three golf clubs on there

3xxx's ( L.B. Insanes etc...) 20's was puttin 2 clubs on they hats..




Just that ol' gangbangin stuff... :uh: .just brought back memories thats all....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 30 2009, 10:55 AM~13431978
> *I STILL GOT THE HOOK UP 20.00 NO TAX...    :biggrin:
> *



Santana tires on Imperial/Alameda...got em'


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 30 2009, 11:19 AM~13432184
> *Like if you was a "trey" set you put three golf clubs on there
> 
> 3xxx's ( L.B. Insanes etc...) 20's was puttin 2 clubs on they hats..
> Just that ol' gangbangin stuff... :uh: .just brought back memories thats all....
> *


OIC  

Man there was no gangs in Detroit, just cliques, people out here on the west coast ask me all the time if they bang in Detroit. I tell em naw niggguhs just sell dope and drive Cadillac trucks in the D 



I'm not a New York Rapper or a L.A. Gang Banger I'm a old school Detroit Crack Slanger
-Esham- 1996
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS YALL.. I'M TRYING

SLOWLY BUT SURELY I'LL BE ON "CRENSHAW'S FINEST" LEVEL :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 30 2009, 01:44 PM~13432416
> *OIC
> 
> Man there was no gangs in Detroit, just cliques, people out here on the west coast ask me all the time if they bang in Detroit. I tell em naw niggguhs just sell dope and drive Cadillac trucks in the D
> I'm not a New York Rapper or a L.A. Gang Banger I'm a old school Detroit Crack Slanger
> -Esham- 1996
> :biggrin:
> *


HEARD THAT


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 30 2009, 11:44 AM~13432416
> *OIC
> 
> Man there was no gangs in Detroit, just cliques, people out here on the west coast ask me all the time if they bang in Detroit. I tell em naw niggguhs just sell dope and drive Cadillac trucks in the D
> I'm not a New York Rapper or a L.A. Gang Banger I'm a old school Detroit Crack Slanger
> -Esham- 1996
> :biggrin:
> *



Yep Dat's fo real..."gangbangin and hustlin dont mix" as 2pac...LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP FELLAZ???


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 30 2009, 04:48 PM~13433490
> *whatupdoe!
> *



CHILLING BRO  SITTING HERE TRYING TO SELL THIS CADI AND PLANING A TRIP BACC TO CALI TO C MY KIDS AND CHILL BRING THE WIFIE SHE NEVER BEEN TO THE LAND  SO WE GONNA HIT LA THEN SHOT DOWN TO VEGAS MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

pick me up a pastrami sandwich from Johnnies on Adams, and drop it off to me in PHX!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 30 2009, 05:04 PM~13433635
> *pick me up a pastrami sandwich from Johnnies on Adams, and drop it off to me in PHX!!
> *



HAHA OK IF I DONT GET SIDE TRACCED AT LOUIE BURGERS FOR THAT COLOSAL BURGER  THEN I MIGHT GET FULL AND LAZY AFTER 420 KICCS N SO IT MIGHT TAKE A DAY OR 2 HAHA BUT I GOT CHA LOC... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2009, 01:54 PM~13433542
> *CHILLING BRO   SITTING HERE TRYING TO SELL THIS CADI AND PLANING A TRIP BACC TO CALI TO C MY KIDS AND CHILL BRING THE WIFIE SHE NEVER BEEN TO THE LAND  SO WE GONNA HIT LA THEN SHOT DOWN TO VEGAS MAYBE :biggrin:
> *



bout time u bring the wifey.....might make U act right when u down heree... :biggrin: 


Make sure u hit me up...we can go out to eat...



What u trying 2 get for the Cadi?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 30 2009, 05:57 PM~13434095
> *bout time u bring the wifey.....might make U act right when u down heree... :biggrin:
> Make sure u hit me up...we can go out to eat...
> What u trying 2 get for the Cadi?
> *



HAHA LMAO U A FOOL FOR THAT ONE :cheesy: 

U KNOW I WILL BRO SHIT WE HAVE TO TAKE HER TO A SOUL FOOD SPOT  


MAN AT LEAST 8500 OR MAYBE B A COOL IMPALA BUT THATS MAYBE CUZ I LOST MY JOB SO ITS GOTTA B A REAL EYE CATCHER HAHA :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2009, 03:01 PM~13434134
> *HAHA LMAO U A FOOL FOR THAT ONE :cheesy:
> 
> U KNOW I WILL BRO SHIT WE HAVE TO TAKE HER TO A SOUL FOOD SPOT
> MAN AT LEAST 8500 OR MAYBE B A COOL IMPALA BUT THATS MAYBE CUZ I LOST MY JOB SO ITS GOTTA B A REAL EYE CATCHER HAHA  :uh:
> *




What year is it? Got a LT1 in it?

Maan right now seems like people not spendin jack these days.....

I wish I had some ends, cuz it is some good deals out there right now...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1ZIuq-eLRU


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 31 2009, 08:03 AM~13442294
> *What year is it? Got a LT1 in it?
> 
> Maan right now seems like people not spendin jack these days.....
> 
> I wish I had some ends, cuz it is some good deals out there right now...
> 
> *


yea I've been buying up little shit here and there, hoping to flip some things when the time is right.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 31 2009, 11:03 AM~13442294
> *What year is it? Got a LT1 in it?
> 
> Maan right now seems like people not spendin jack these days.....
> 
> I wish I had some ends, cuz it is some good deals out there right now...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1ZIuq-eLRU
> *



YEAH IT HAS A LT1 N IT WITH ONLY 57,XXX OG MILES YEA NO CHIPZ IT ALL COOL TRADES BEEN OFFERED BUT THEN NO ONE WANTS TO HELP WITH THE SHIPING? :angry: 

MAN THATS THE SHIT SHOULD I BANG WITH THE BLUE? :biggrin: LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Mar 31 2009, 11:27 AM~13442483
> *yea I've been buying up little shit here and there, hoping to flip some things when the time is right.
> *



:thumbsup: ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

MY ***** SENT ME A SUADE GOLF HAT.. HOT DAMN!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 31 2009, 12:04 PM~13444220
> *MY ***** SENT ME A SUADE GOLF HAT.. HOT DAMN!! :cheesy:
> *


I wanna see...Post sum pics


Where is CF? Double V?

They must've ran into each other on the streets and took each other out :biggrin: 


Chevrolet sayin they'll pay your notes if you lose your job for 9 months! 
Might be time to upgrade my Silverado


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 31 2009, 01:37 PM~13444953
> *I wanna see...Post sum pics
> Where is CF? Double V?
> 
> They must've ran into each other on the streets and took each other out :biggrin:
> Chevrolet sayin they'll pay your notes if you lose your job for 9 months!
> Might be time to upgrade my Silverado
> *


I heard CF got a better Job , but no monitor now. Hez just gona POW on you guys one day...
Scotty ...............

Damn thats a deal on a truck. If I'd ever roll one of those Chevy allison (45K) tranmission trucks.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF

ANY HOMIES ON HERE GOT ANY PICS OF 68-69 BUICK SKYLARKS?.....NOT ANY ON LIL,


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 31 2009, 04:37 PM~13444953
> *I wanna see...Post sum pics
> Where is CF? Double V?
> 
> They must've ran into each other on the streets and took each other out :biggrin:
> Chevrolet sayin they'll pay your notes if you lose your job for 9 months!
> Might be time to upgrade my Silverado
> *



HAHA THEY BOTH N THE LAB IVE TALKED TO BOTH OF THEM THE OTHER DAY.. :biggrin: 



WELL SHIT I NEED TO TRAE MY 83 DUALLY N FOR A 09 THEN FUCC IT :0 



GOOD AM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 31 2009, 03:37 PM~13444953
> *I wanna see...Post sum pics
> Where is CF? Double V?
> 
> They must've ran into each other on the streets and took each other out :biggrin:
> Chevrolet sayin they'll pay your notes if you lose your job for 9 months!
> Might be time to upgrade my Silverado
> *


I GOT YOU DOGG. THEY MATCH MY SUADE TENNIS SHOES


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2009, 08:30 AM~13451728
> *I GOT YOU DOGG.  THEY MATCH MY SUADE TENNIS SHOES
> *



MAN I HAVENT HAD ONE OF THOSE HATS SINCE HIGH SCHOOL THEY USE TO B 10 BUCZ EVERY WHERE?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 1 2009, 07:51 AM~13451787
> *MAN I HAVENT HAD ONE OF THOSE HATS SINCE HIGH SCHOOL THEY USE TO B 10 BUCZ EVERY WHERE?
> *


I REMEMBER THEM FROM BACC IN THE 70/80s. O/Gs USED TO WEAR THEM WITH CROAKER SACCS.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2009, 08:54 AM~13451803
> *I REMEMBER THEM FROM BACC IN THE 70/80s.  O/Gs USED TO WEAR THEM WITH CROAKER SACCS.
> *



THATS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

TOO TUFF LIL EAZY E


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_b1h3uPouU


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soW75mQiwlk


----------



## cripn8ez

LOOK WHAT I FOUND WHO KNOWS THIS???????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caRpQlUdlww

MAN I USE TO BANG THE SHIT OUT THIS NONE STOP..


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAu4dJ15Bf8

STILL MISSING THE HOMIEZ,BROZ,LOCZ,DOGGZ,& OTHERS


----------



## cripn8ez

187 THIS FO YA LOCO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3ngl6b-9Nw



WHATS GOOD EVEYONE DONT LET THE TOPIC GO N THE WIND????


----------



## BIG DIRTY

SHIT!!! WHAT YALL FOOLS KNOW ABOUT THIS SHIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhRJnuCrAoM


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 1 2009, 12:52 PM~13455059
> *SHIT!!!  WHAT YALL FOOLS KNOW ABOUT THIS SHIT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhRJnuCrAoM
> *


LOL...Damn Big Dirty I was JUST trying to remember this group and post the vid :0 .

We used to bump that bacc in '88. I think..I aint too good with my years though...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HAHAHAHA FUCKING SPICE 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrXZq927WQE&feature=related


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 1 2009, 01:28 PM~13455920
> *LOL...Damn Big Dirty I was JUST trying to remember this group and post the vid :0 .
> 
> We used to bump that bacc in '88. I think..I aint too good with my years though...
> *


You wanna roll this Sunday, or are you gonna pull a CF? :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 1 2009, 10:07 AM~13452598
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND WHO KNOWS THIS???????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caRpQlUdlww
> 
> MAN I USE TO BANG THE SHIT OUT THIS NONE STOP..
> *


This was back in 96'...cats use to bang this in Florida back in the day!


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Morning Black Ryders.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Good Morning Black Ryders.
> [/b]


GOOD AM BRUTHA LOL


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 2 2009, 08:31 AM~13462943
> *GOOD AM BRUTHA LOL
> *


  right back atcha.


----------



## cripn8ez

> right back atcha.
> [/b]



CADI LOOKING GOOD N AVI.


----------



## 187PURE

D-BO! MY BAD LOC. I'VE BEEN HITTIN THE SACC KINDA EARLY LATELY. BEEN DOING A LITL RIPPIN AND RUNNIN. OLDMAN AINT WHAT HE USED TO BE  BUT ANYWAY, I WAS UP AT THE PAINTERS LAST NIGHT. HE FINALLY STARTED MY SHIT. IT'S ONLY BEEN UP THERE DAMN NEAR A MONTH RIGHT :uh: BUT YEAH, HE SHOWED ME MY PAINT. IT LOOKS COOL. GOING BACC TO THE ORIGINAL COLOR FINALLY (GM PAINT WITH CODE OFF TRUNK LID). ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE. DOOR HANDLES, MOLDINGS, AND MIRRORS ARE OFF. HE WAS WASHING ALL THE BODY WORK DUST OFF THE CAR WHEN I WAS THERE, SO I GUESS HE'LL START SHOOTING IT TODAY. I SWEAR TO CRIP SOMEBODY MUST HAVE INJECTED MALLASSES IN HIS BUTT CHEEKS :angry: 

CHUUCH..


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 2 2009, 08:36 AM~13462961
> *CADI LOOKING GOOD N AVI.
> *


Thanks, Like wise hommie. You know its just something about them Caddies.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Thanks, Like wise hommie.  You know its just something about them Caddies.
> [/b]



TRU TRU BUT SHIT ILL LET MINEZ GO FOR A CLEAN IMPALA ASAP... :0 


AINT NOTHING LIKE A CADI WITH AC ON SWITCHIES  JUST ROLLING OUT


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:39 AM~13462968
> *D-BO!  MY BAD LOC.  I'VE BEEN HITTIN THE SACC KINDA EARLY LATELY.  BEEN DOING A LITL RIPPIN AND RUNNIN.  OLDMAN AINT WHAT HE USED TO BE   BUT ANYWAY,  I WAS UP AT THE PAINTERS LAST NIGHT.  HE FINALLY STARTED MY SHIT.  IT'S ONLY BEEN UP THERE DAMN NEAR A MONTH RIGHT :uh:  BUT YEAH, HE SHOWED ME MY PAINT.  IT LOOKS COOL.  GOING BACC TO THE ORIGINAL COLOR FINALLY (GM PAINT WITH CODE OFF TRUNK LID).  ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE.  DOOR HANDLES, MOLDINGS, AND MIRRORS ARE OFF.  HE WAS WASHING ALL THE BODY WORK DUST OFF THE CAR WHEN I WAS THERE, SO I GUESS HE'LL START SHOOTING IT TODAY.  I SWEAR TO CRIP SOMEBODY MUST HAVE INJECTED MALLASSES IN HIS BUTT CHEEKS :angry:
> 
> CHUUCH..
> *



Dats whats up.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 1 2009, 09:03 PM~13460372
> *You wanna roll this Sunday, or are you gonna pull a CF?  :biggrin:
> *



LOL...where we rollin Broadway!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 2 2009, 06:39 AM~13462968
> *D-BO!  MY BAD LOC.  I'VE BEEN HITTIN THE SACC KINDA EARLY LATELY.  BEEN DOING A LITL RIPPIN AND RUNNIN.  OLDMAN AINT WHAT HE USED TO BE   BUT ANYWAY,  I WAS UP AT THE PAINTERS LAST NIGHT.  HE FINALLY STARTED MY SHIT.  IT'S ONLY BEEN UP THERE DAMN NEAR A MONTH RIGHT :uh:  BUT YEAH, HE SHOWED ME MY PAINT.  IT LOOKS COOL.  GOING BACC TO THE ORIGINAL COLOR FINALLY (GM PAINT WITH CODE OFF TRUNK LID).  ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE.  DOOR HANDLES, MOLDINGS, AND MIRRORS ARE OFF.  HE WAS WASHING ALL THE BODY WORK DUST OFF THE CAR WHEN I WAS THERE, SO I GUESS HE'LL START SHOOTING IT TODAY.  I SWEAR TO CRIP SOMEBODY MUST HAVE INJECTED MALLASSES IN HIS BUTT CHEEKS :angry:
> 
> CHUUCH..
> *




Make it happen, captain! Someone got to get something done up in here!


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD DIRT?


----------



## TRUDAWG

whatupdoe!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 2 2009, 08:28 AM~13463730
> *WEST GOOD DIRT?
> *



same ol' ....

hey U holla @ S'Dogg lately?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 2 2009, 01:12 PM~13464625
> *same ol' ....
> 
> hey U holla @ S'Dogg lately?
> *


naw not a few mos. y whats up?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 2 2009, 11:00 AM~13465041
> *naw not a few mos. y whats up?
> *



just wondering..........


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 2 2009, 06:56 AM~13463469
> *LOL...where we rollin Broadway!
> *


Lets lock down that liquor store on Broadway @ Imperial :yes: 

You think you might be out that night or is not a good week?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 2 2009, 03:04 PM~13465594
> *just wondering..........
> *


i stoped by his crib when i was home. u talked to him? how every one else doing i tryed to hit devil a few time no get bacc? :uh:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 2 2009, 12:20 PM~13465759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 2 2009, 06:12 PM~13467518
> *
> *


WHAT UP DIPN.. MAN YOU STAY PUTTIN IT DOWN BIG HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

D-BO, MAN SPRINT CHOPPED MY SHIT YET AGAIN. THEY BE ON SOME OTHER SHIT. IT SEEM LIKE I GIVE THEM BREAD EVERY WEEK. I WOULD PAY THEM TONIGHT, BUT I DON'T FEEL LIKE ARGUING WITH THEM. I'LL PAY THEM TOMORROW. IN THE MEAN TIME, I'LL HIT YOU ON THE HOUSE HORN


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2009, 09:39 PM~13469396
> *WHAT UP
> *


YOU BIG BABY


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:39 AM~13462968
> *D-BO!  MY BAD LOC.  I'VE BEEN HITTIN THE SACC KINDA EARLY LATELY.  BEEN DOING A LITL RIPPIN AND RUNNIN.  OLDMAN AINT WHAT HE USED TO BE   BUT ANYWAY,  I WAS UP AT THE PAINTERS LAST NIGHT.  HE FINALLY STARTED MY SHIT.  IT'S ONLY BEEN UP THERE DAMN NEAR A MONTH RIGHT :uh:  BUT YEAH, HE SHOWED ME MY PAINT.  IT LOOKS COOL.  GOING BACC TO THE ORIGINAL COLOR FINALLY (GM PAINT WITH CODE OFF TRUNK LID).  ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE.  DOOR HANDLES, MOLDINGS, AND MIRRORS ARE OFF.  HE WAS WASHING ALL THE BODY WORK DUST OFF THE CAR WHEN I WAS THERE, SO I GUESS HE'LL START SHOOTING IT TODAY.  I SWEAR TO CRIP SOMEBODY MUST HAVE INJECTED MALLASSES IN HIS BUTT CHEEKS :angry:
> 
> CHUUCH..
> *


That's what it dew, O.G? I'm happy the old man got the hump out his back and the limp out his walk...real talk!


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 2 2009, 09:01 AM~13463068
> *TRU TRU BUT SHIT ILL LET MINEZ GO FOR A CLEAN IMPALA ASAP... :0
> AINT NOTHING LIKE A CADI WITH AC ON SWITCHIES  JUST ROLLING OUT
> *


Thats one reason why I got this 96 was because I wanted a low low with Ice cold AC. 

The summers out here in the mid will make one sweat like a S.O.B. 

T.G.I.F :420:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13469253
> *D-BO, MAN SPRINT CHOPPED MY SHIT YET AGAIN.  THEY BE ON SOME OTHER SHIT.  IT SEEM LIKE I GIVE THEM BREAD EVERY WEEK.  I WOULD PAY THEM TONIGHT, BUT I DON'T FEEL LIKE ARGUING WITH THEM.  I'LL PAY THEM TOMORROW.  IN THE MEAN TIME, I'LL HIT YOU ON THE HOUSE HORN
> *


Boost Mobile


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 3 2009, 09:44 AM~13473865
> *Boost Mobile
> *


THEY GOT SOME SHIT CALLED METRO PCS THAT'S $40/MONTH (UNLIMITED TALK/TEXT). THEN THEY GOT ANOTHER ONE CALLED CRICKET THAT SUPPOSED TO BE HELLA CHEAP. I'MA LOOK INTO BOTH OF THEM


----------



## TRUDAWG

yea i had cricket before, Boost seems the best way to go. I know Metro and Criket have state coverage limitations. Boost is everywhere plus u get the chirpper


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 3 2009, 09:10 AM~13474517
> *THEY GOT SOME SHIT CALLED METRO PCS THAT'S $40/MONTH (UNLIMITED TALK/TEXT).  THEN THEY GOT ANOTHER ONE CALLED CRICKET THAT SUPPOSED TO BE HELLA CHEAP.  I'MA LOOK INTO BOTH OF THEM
> *



Metro PCS...taking off out here. month 2 month no contracts 40 a month..


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 3 2009, 10:27 AM~13475145
> *Metro PCS...taking off out here. month 2 month no contracts 40 a month..
> *


yea it's 40 but that's with NO caller ID, call waiting, three way, or voicemail lol, by the time you ad those features in its about $65 bucks plus tax. Boost seems like the better deal. 
I have sprint and pay $110 a month for unlimited everything. I would ditch that shit for the boost, but I need my blackberry for email  

Anything going on this weekend? Wuz thinking of heading to Cali to pick me up some Johnnie's :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 2 2009, 12:10 PM~13465656
> *i stoped by his crib when i was home. u talked to him? how every one else doing i tryed to hit devil a few time no get bacc? :uh:
> *




Dev be movin fast...tow truck/limousine...he stay busy..

errthing cool.....they threw a raid in the hood, gaffled a lot of the lil homies...

Thats why I keep it 100 % legit so they dont even think of coming my way...

So all ya'll snoopers eavesdropping.....Dirt Loc is on the straight/narrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 2 2009, 12:07 PM~13465624
> *Lets lock down that liquor store on Broadway @ Imperial :yes:
> 
> You think you might be out that night or is not a good week?
> *



I'm prolly gonna be out, unless it rains......


I'll hit u up, that day


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 3 2009, 12:31 PM~13475182
> *Dev be movin fast...tow truck/limousine...he stay busy..
> 
> errthing cool.....they threw a raid in the hood, gaffled a lot of the lil homies...
> 
> Thats why I keep it 100 % legit so they dont even think of coming my way...
> 
> So all ya'll snoopers eavesdropping.....Dirt Loc is on the straight/narrow.. :biggrin:
> *


WORD LIFE


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 3 2009, 10:30 AM~13475171
> *yea it's 40 but that's with NO caller ID, call waiting, three way, or voicemail lol, by the time you ad those features in its about $65 bucks plus tax. Boost seems like the better deal.
> I have sprint and pay $110 a month for unlimited everything. I would ditch that shit for the boost, but I need my blackberry for email
> 
> Anything going on this weekend? Wuz thinking of heading to Cali to pick me up some Johnnie's :biggrin:
> *



OK...well I'm on the Verizon hookup, but mainly cuz I get a 20% discount..



nutting too much, if u out here hit me up Johnnies sound good right about now...  

I know you gonna bring one of dem dimes you got :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 3 2009, 12:46 PM~13476122
> *OK...well I'm on the Verizon hookup, but mainly cuz I get a 20% discount..
> nutting too much, if u out here hit me up Johnnies sound good right about now...
> 
> I know you gonna bring one of dem dimes you got :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL, just my ole lady. I'll hit you up if when/if I touch down


----------



## 187PURE

*****, I'LL BREAK YO' JAW-AW-AW.. HAVE YOU DRINKIN, EATIN THROUGH A STRAW-AW-AW.. BANGIN, DONE GOT TOO WATERED DOWN.. CAN'T TELL GANGSTAS FROM BIRTHDAY CLOWNS.. :biggrin: 

_-THE RELATIVEZ  _


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 3 2009, 09:36 AM~13475214
> *I'm prolly gonna be out, unless it rains......
> I'll hit u up, that day
> *


Sounds like a plan. Make sure you hit me up. CF says he might roll as well.


----------



## NFL CC

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 6 2009, 01:51 PM~12927841
> *Here is a couple of old school pics. NFL (****** For Life) Santa Ana car club from the early 90's. One of the only Black Lowrider Clubs in Orange County California. They kinda fell off, but are trying to make a comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

THATS WHAT I AM TALIKG ABOUT];;;;;;;;;;;;;;N F L[/color]


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 3 2009, 01:31 PM~13475182
> *Dev be movin fast...tow truck/limousine...he stay busy..
> 
> errthing cool.....they threw a raid in the hood, gaffled a lot of the lil homies...
> DAMMM THATS ALL BAD
> Thats why I keep it 100 % legit so they dont even think of coming my way...
> ME ALSO BRO 100% IS THE ONLY WAY LOCO... :biggrin:
> 
> So all ya'll snoopers eavesdropping.....Dirt Loc is on the straight/narrow.. :biggrin:
> *



X2  IM A L7 ALL THE WAY HAHA WITH THAT GANGTSA APEAL LOL..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by NFL CC_@Apr 3 2009, 07:35 PM~13477881
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: THATS WEST UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG




----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO BRUTHAZ..............






> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 5 2009, 03:59 PM~13489111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 09:53 PM~13502658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you know about that you, Texas oyster eating monster truck driver!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5duAxBQhpM :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 7 2009, 01:24 PM~13508276
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5duAxBQhpM :biggrin:
> *


I think My parents were jamming to that shit 9 months before I was born :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 8 2009, 12:06 PM~13517343
> *I think My parents were jamming to that shit 9 months before I was born :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll be carefull of your PMz some shit is sending spam and threats thru our PMZ.. Don't hit that link.. :angry: Name starts with a K...


----------



## 187PURE

SLIDIN ON MY LOCS AND BANGIN THAT BLOCC  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajXwfKTQm9Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMr18trJQLw


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Morning Ryders. Hope all is Good witcha.


----------



## TRUDAWG

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S GOOD


----------



## TRUDAWG

been slow up in here!

What's everybody up to?
.....my Dr. told me I was too fat, so i been on the workout thing lately! Anybody here lift weights? How many days a week?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 9 2009, 05:36 AM~13525584
> *SLIDIN ON MY LOCS AND BANGIN THAT BLOCC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajXwfKTQm9Y
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMr18trJQLw
> *


SHIT C-BO IS A COOL AS HOMIE, HE WAS DOING TIME WITH MY COUSIN AT DVI IN TRACY


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 8 2009, 12:06 PM~13517343
> *I think My parents were jamming to that shit 9 months before I was born :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I WAS 10


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 9 2009, 12:41 PM~13529093
> *SHIT I WAS 10
> *


Old Niccuh's hno: hno:


----------



## 187PURE

FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACC LAST NIGHT, GOT DAMN! :angry: OLD MAN TOOK FOREVER. THE DAY BEFORE, HE SEEN HOW HEATED I WAS ABOUT MY SHIT. HE SEEN THE FIRE IN MY EYES WHEN I TOLD HIM "LOOK, I NEED MY CAR TOMORROW!" IT'S LIKE EVERY TIME I WOULD CREEP UP ON HIS ASS, HE'D BE SITTIN ON A CRATE EATIN A CAN OF PEANUTS BULLSHITTIN. AS D-BO SAY, "HE FINALLY GOT THE HUMP OUT HIS BACK". NOW I CAN START THE CHROME ASSEMBLY AND FINE MODS. FLICS WILL BE UP LATER.. CHUUCH


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 10 2009, 08:40 AM~13536583
> *FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACC LAST NIGHT, GOT DAMN! :angry:  OLD MAN TOOK FOREVER.  THE DAY BEFORE, HE SEEN HOW HEATED I WAS ABOUT MY SHIT.  HE SEEN THE FIRE IN MY EYES WHEN I TOLD HIM "LOOK, I NEED MY CAR TOMORROW!"  IT'S LIKE EVERY TIME I WOULD CREEP UP ON HIS ASS, HE'D BE SITTIN ON A CRATE EATIN A CAN OF PEANUTS BULLSHITTIN.  AS D-BO SAY, "HE FINALLY GOT THE HUMP OUT HIS BACK".  NOW I CAN START THE CHROME ASSEMBLY AND FINE MODS.  FLICS WILL BE UP LATER..  CHUUCH
> *


 :thumbsup: HELLZ YEAH BRO..





















GOOD AM EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVhSYMGGeo0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 10 2009, 05:40 AM~13536583
> *FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACC LAST NIGHT, GOT DAMN! :angry:  OLD MAN TOOK FOREVER.  THE DAY BEFORE, HE SEEN HOW HEATED I WAS ABOUT MY SHIT.  HE SEEN THE FIRE IN MY EYES WHEN I TOLD HIM "LOOK, I NEED MY CAR TOMORROW!"  IT'S LIKE EVERY TIME I WOULD CREEP UP ON HIS ASS, HE'D BE SITTIN ON A CRATE EATIN A CAN OF PEANUTS BULLSHITTIN.  AS D-BO SAY, "HE FINALLY GOT THE HUMP OUT HIS BACK".  NOW I CAN START THE CHROME ASSEMBLY AND FINE MODS.  FLICS WILL BE UP LATER..  CHUUCH
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:wave: Wassup my peoples! a ***** got laid off so I been grindin and hittin these streets and aint really had time to log in for a minute. Cant let em stop me from bringin the 4 Rag out! On top of dat they just found one of my 20 year veteran homies shot to death in his car. Yep he had to know the scandalous muthafucker that shot him from his own passenger seat :angry: So yo homie been kinda outta wack for a little minute. Candi what you know about them Brand Nubians! :biggrin: I still got a few Grand Puba CDs lol. Might have some pics comin up soon too if we get nice weather this weekend


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 10 2009, 01:31 PM~13539207
> *:wave: Wassup my peoples! a ***** got laid off so I been grindin and hittin these streets and aint really had time to log in for a minute. Cant let em stop me from bringin the 4 Rag out! On top of dat they just found one of my 20 year veteran homies shot to death in his car. Yep he had to know the scandalous muthafucker that shot him from his own passenger seat  :angry: So yo homie been kinda outta wack for a little minute.  Candi what you know about them Brand Nubians!  :biggrin: I still got a few Grand Puba CDs lol. Might have some pics comin up soon too if we get nice weather this weekend
> *


DAMN CUZZIN THAT'S MESSED UP  KEEP YA HEAD UP


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 10 2009, 11:31 AM~13539207
> *:wave: Wassup my peoples! a ***** got laid off so I been grindin and hittin these streets and aint really had time to log in for a minute. Cant let em stop me from bringin the 4 Rag out! On top of dat they just found one of my 20 year veteran homies shot to death in his car. Yep he had to know the scandalous muthafucker that shot him from his own passenger seat  :angry: So yo homie been kinda outta wack for a little minute.  Candi what you know about them Brand Nubians!  :biggrin: I still got a few Grand Puba CDs lol. Might have some pics comin up soon too if we get nice weather this weekend
> *



Damn homie sorry to hear bout the job..  


Keep grindin though...anotha job will pop up.

Sorry 2 hear bout yo homie...its some dirty azz niccuhaz out there..
Hope he wasnt in them streets too tuff dealin with that kinda crowd feel me


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 10 2009, 05:40 AM~13536583
> *FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACC LAST NIGHT, GOT DAMN! :angry:  OLD MAN TOOK FOREVER.  THE DAY BEFORE, HE SEEN HOW HEATED I WAS ABOUT MY SHIT.  HE SEEN THE FIRE IN MY EYES WHEN I TOLD HIM "LOOK, I NEED MY CAR TOMORROW!"  IT'S LIKE EVERY TIME I WOULD CREEP UP ON HIS ASS, HE'D BE SITTIN ON A CRATE EATIN A CAN OF PEANUTS BULLSHITTIN.  AS D-BO SAY, "HE FINALLY GOT THE HUMP OUT HIS BACK".  NOW I CAN START THE CHROME ASSEMBLY AND FINE MODS.  FLICS WILL BE UP LATER..  CHUUCH
> *




This ***** 187 not playin!! :biggrin: ...........

Bring thats sh*t out to Cali and dip with this O/G!  


I hit Imperial/Western Sun night, hooked up with FCE, it was cool kinda dead though....

Post some pics FCE!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Apr 7 2009, 05:44 AM~13504362
> *What you know about that you, Texas oyster eating  monster truck driver!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


shut up fool, I dont eat no oysters thats them bayou ass ******. I know you had your fair share of fat back and hamhocks the way you be lookin. Next time, use some of that grease on them ashey ass knees you got. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:07 PM~13542965
> *shut up fool, I dont eat no oysters thats them bayou ass ******. I know you had your fair share of fat back and hamhocks the way you be lookin. Next time, use some of that grease on them ashey ass knees you got. :0
> *


O.. your cow BOY  looking ass eatz Bull Bz!!!!!!!!!! ( Texas oysters ) Fried with hot sauce.. And I'm dirty becouse I put work into my rides .. some what........ :cheesy: 


This thread is dead!!!!!!!! Whens the hammer of Thor comming down.. Wendell..



Thats some Messd up shit Rag!!!!! Hold your head up. But them niggs up in Saint Lu crazy any way. when we use to drive through there I was like WTF!!!! :nosad: Mid West nigz be willin out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 10 2009, 06:40 AM~13536583
> *FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACC LAST NIGHT, GOT DAMN! :angry:  OLD MAN TOOK FOREVER.  THE DAY BEFORE, HE SEEN HOW HEATED I WAS ABOUT MY SHIT.  HE SEEN THE FIRE IN MY EYES WHEN I TOLD HIM "LOOK, I NEED MY CAR TOMORROW!"  IT'S LIKE EVERY TIME I WOULD CREEP UP ON HIS ASS, HE'D BE SITTIN ON A CRATE EATIN A CAN OF PEANUTS BULLSHITTIN.  AS D-BO SAY, "HE FINALLY GOT THE HUMP OUT HIS BACK".  NOW I CAN START THE CHROME ASSEMBLY AND FINE MODS.  FLICS WILL BE UP LATER..  CHUUCH
> *


THATS WHAT UP...HOPE IT CAME OUT GOOD....MISS U OUT HERE, LIKE YOU BEEN LOCKED UP OR SOMETHING....


----------



## Skim

Fool said "hammer of thor" I remember when scotty said that shit. Where he been?


----------



## BOSSHOS

whats really good black ppl? from ind what the rest of the world been up to


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2009, 07:51 AM~13545540
> *Fool said "hammer of thor" I remember when scotty said that shit. Where he been?
> *


 All them got new Jobs with no monitors... :angry: 



> _Originally posted by BOSSHOS_@Apr 11 2009, 10:04 AM~13546067
> *whats really good black ppl? from ind what the rest of the world been up to
> *


Had a good meet tonight with NC LIL crew.. Talked , ate , and talked some more.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 10 2009, 11:03 AM~13539412
> *This ***** 187 not playin!! :biggrin: ...........
> 
> Bring thats sh*t out to Cali and dip with this O/G!
> I hit Imperial/Western Sun night, hooked up with FCE, it was cool kinda dead though....
> 
> Post some pics FCE!!!
> *


Fa sho. It wasn't packed like usual, but I had a good time. All kinds of riders out that night  

They'll understand when I get them pics up later today :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP RIDERZ


----------



## DIPN714

HAVE A HAPPY EASTER BROTHER'S;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## CHUCC

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Apr 12 2009, 09:21 PM~13556472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA HA YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 10 2009, 02:03 PM~13539412
> *This ***** 187 not playin!! :biggrin: ...........
> 
> Bring thats sh*t out to Cali and dip with this O/G!
> I hit Imperial/Western Sun night, hooked up with FCE, it was cool kinda dead though....
> 
> Post some pics FCE!!!
> *


MAN, IF I COULD I WOULD O-B/G

WAS THINKIN BOUT PUTTIN A COUPE ON ICE IN ARIZONA AT MY AUNTIE'S CRIB


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 11 2009, 06:20 AM~13545113
> *THATS WHAT UP...HOPE IT CAME OUT GOOD....MISS U OUT HERE, LIKE YOU BEEN LOCKED UP OR SOMETHING....
> *


WELL I'M BACC BIG HOMIE! I HAD MY TWO GIRLS WIT ME YESTERDAY, AND WAS DIPPIN TO CHURCH. DROPPED THEM OFF LATER ON THAT DAY AND WAS DIPPIN SOME MORE. I LET SOME OF THESE FOOLS BORROW THE STREETS FOR A HOT MINUTE, BUT I'M TAKIN THEM BACC THIS WEEKEND


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 12 2009, 10:22 AM~13552579
> *HAVE  A  HAPPY  EASTER  BROTHER'S;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


be blessed brother


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2009, 10:10 AM~13559921
> *WELL I'M BACC BIG HOMIE!  I HAD MY TWO GIRLS WIT ME YESTERDAY, AND WAS DIPPIN TO CHURCH.  DROPPED THEM OFF LATER ON THAT DAY AND WAS DIPPIN SOME MORE.  I LET SOME OF THESE FOOLS BORROW THE STREETS FOR A HOT MINUTE, BUT I'M TAKIN THEM BACC THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :0  thats whats up.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Whatupdoe homies!!!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2009, 09:10 AM~13559921
> *WELL I'M BACC BIG HOMIE!  I HAD MY TWO GIRLS WIT ME YESTERDAY, AND WAS DIPPIN TO CHURCH.  DROPPED THEM OFF LATER ON THAT DAY AND WAS DIPPIN SOME MORE.  I LET SOME OF THESE FOOLS BORROW THE STREETS FOR A HOT MINUTE, BUT I'M TAKIN THEM BACC THIS WEEKEND
> *


THATS WHAT UP, BUT TAKE IT SLOW AND KEEP UR EYES OPEN...NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK THAT NEED SOME TRAINING.........


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:07 PM~13542965
> *shut up fool, I dont eat no oysters thats them bayou ass ******. I know you had your fair share of fat back and hamhocks the way you be lookin. Next time, use some of that grease on them ashey ass knees you got. :0
> *


----------



## DIPN714

MOST


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 13 2009, 05:54 PM~13564016
> *THATS WHAT UP, BUT TAKE IT SLOW AND KEEP UR EYES OPEN...NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK THAT NEED SOME TRAINING.........
> *


IT'S COOL.. I'MA BREAK 'EM OFF SOME ACT RIGHT


----------



## "G-Money"

whats good witcha riders.


----------



## 187PURE

> whats good witcha riders.
> [/b]


NUTHIN. JUST OUT THERE RIDIN IN THE RAIN


----------



## TRUDAWG

where those pics at????? :scrutinize:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2009, 08:45 AM~13570541
> *NUTHIN.  JUST OUT THERE RIDIN IN THE RAIN
> *


Spring weather sucks don't it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 14 2009, 08:52 AM~13570570
> *where those pics at????? :scrutinize:
> *


I'M NOT POSTING 'TIL I GET MY VINYL TOP


----------



## 187PURE

> Spring weather sucks don't it.
> [/b]


YEAH. AND IT'S COLD AS A MAWFUCKA


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2009, 09:05 AM~13571015
> *YEAH.  AND IT'S COLD AS A MAWFUCKA
> *


YEAH BAD RIGHT NOW , BUT BETTER DAYS ARE COMING AS MY DAD ALWAYS SAID....STOP BY HOMEY LET ME GET A PEEK......STOP PLAYING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 14 2009, 10:10 AM~13571053
> *YEAH BAD RIGHT NOW , BUT BETTER DAYS ARE COMING AS MY DAD ALWAYS SAID....STOP BY HOMEY LET ME GET A PEEK......STOP PLAYING
> *


I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE HOOD TOMORROW. I GOTTA GO TO JERSEY AND GET THESE BATTERIES


----------



## 187PURE

MAN, I'M GLAD I HURRIED UP AND GOT MY CAR OUT THE SHOP. L & I FUCKING WITH THE OLD MAN FOR NOT HAVING A PAINT BOOTH. THEY STRAIGHT POSTED A CITATION ON THE BUILDING


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2009, 09:21 AM~13571130
> *MAN, I'M GLAD I HURRIED UP AND GOT MY CAR OUT THE SHOP.  L & I FUCKING WITH THE OLD MAN FOR NOT HAVING A PAINT BOOTH.  THEY STRAIGHT POSTED A CITATION ON THE BUILDING
> *


HA, HA ,HA MAN WHO YOU HAVE PAINT YOUR CAR....A CRACK HEAD SHOP OWNER OR SOMETHING.........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 14 2009, 10:38 AM~13571296
> *HA, HA ,HA MAN WHO YOU HAVE PAINT YOUR CAR....A CRACK HEAD SHOP OWNER OR SOMETHING.........
> *


MAN LOOK, THE OLDMAN HAND IS TITE! LOOK AT DOC.. HE AINT ALWAYS PAINT IN A PAINT BOOTH. LOOK AT THE SANTANA. AND THAT MAWFUCKIN K-5. HOW DOC SAY?.. _"IT'S ALL IN THE WAY YOU PULL THE TAPE BABY"..._


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2009, 09:47 AM~13571365
> *MAN LOOK, THE OLDMAN HAND IS TITE!  LOOK AT DOC..  HE AINT ALWAYS PAINT IN A PAINT BOOTH.  LOOK AT THE SANTANA.  AND THAT MAWFUCKIN K-5.  HOW DOC SAY?..  "IT'S ALL IN THE WAY YOU PULL THE TAPE BABY"...
> *


I KNOW THATS RIGHT.............


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 14 2009, 10:56 AM~13571443
> *I KNOW THATS RIGHT.............
> *


RIGHT NOW THE OLDMAN IS SNEAKIN AND PAINTIN A 72 COUPE DEVILLE. IT'S LIKE A EMERALD GREEN. YOUNG BOY TALKIN BOUT PUTTIN 26's ON IT. I'M NOT REALLY INTO BIG WHEELS, BUT THAT'LL LOOK AIGHT FOR THAT YEAR COUPE


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Few pics from this past weekend's show. Not that many lo los but it had some nice classics. Not the best weather but show turned out nice I think :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

A clean Duece








Playtime Tre


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 14 2009, 07:45 PM~13577060
> *A clean Duece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtime Tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 14 2009, 07:43 PM~13577038
> *Few pics from this past weekend's show. Not that many lo los but it had some nice classics.  Not the best weather but show turned out nice I think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pics Roy...
that baby blue 6 foe is on hit.


----------



## Dirt422

> Nice pics Roy...
> that baby blue 6 foe is on hit.
> [/b]



U mean 63


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 15 2009, 09:57 AM~13582149
> *U mean 63
> *


   ooooops, thats right 63. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> ooooops, thats right 63.  :biggrin:
> [/b]


HEY CHECK OUT THAT SIX FOE! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## RAGTOPROY

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP BRUTHAZ????????










[/quote]


----------



## DKM ATX

What good brother’s? I hope all of you had a good Easter


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5: :h5:


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## 187PURE

AINT NUTHIN LIKE BACK BUMPER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 16 2009, 10:40 AM~13594428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AINT NUTHIN LIKE BACK BUMPER :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 14 2009, 05:45 PM~13577060


Playtime Tre

















:0 

*THIS MUTHAFUCKA IS THAT BIZNESS......*


----------



## Tyrone

Looking good, cuz!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## D-BO




----------



## D-BO




----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 17 2009, 02:21 AM~13603288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD FELLAS....LOOKING GOOD


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 16 2009, 08:33 PM~13599137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, cuz!
> *


Thanks Fam. 

it might get a few upgrades later on this year, I'm just wanting to finish up the coupe frist. 

How are things going out your way? Hows X doing?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 17 2009, 03:18 AM~13603283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


D-BO, THEM CHROME COILS LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA. HOW MANY TON ARE THEY?


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 17 2009, 09:05 AM~13604133
> *D-BO, THEM CHROME COILS LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA.  HOW MANY TON ARE THEY?
> *


Those were 4 tons!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 17 2009, 12:25 PM~13605835
> *Those were 4 tons!
> *


DAMN. WHERE'D YOU FIND 4 TON CHROME ONES? OR DID YOU HAVE THOSE DIPPED?


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Apr 16 2009, 12:53 PM~13594987-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 14 2009, 05:45 PM~13577060
> 
> 
> 
> Playtime Tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> *THIS MUTHAFUCKA IS THAT BIZNESS......*
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Hooked up by V-Maxx


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 17 2009, 11:37 AM~13606451
> *DAMN.  WHERE'D YOU FIND 4 TON CHROME ONES?  OR DID YOU HAVE THOSE DIPPED?
> *


hit up ron at blackmagic he has 2 pairs 4.5 ton chrome in stock


----------



## Tyrone

> Thanks Fam.
> 
> it might get a few upgrades later on this year, I'm just wanting to finish up the coupe frist.
> 
> How are things going out your way? Hows X doing?
> [/b]


Trying to make it out here, 'G'. Struggling. 'X' is good. He turned 16 this past Sunday.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 17 2009, 08:58 PM~13610206
> *hit up ron at blackmagic he has 2 pairs 4.5 ton chrome in stock
> *


OH OK. I'LL DO THAT


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cripn8ez

YO TRU HIT ME I LOST UR # NEW PHONE I NEED A FEW 64 PARTS THOUGHT U MIGHT KNOW BEST PEPS TO DEAL WITH?



WHATS GOOD EVERYONE HOWZ THE TOPIC DOING?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 20 2009, 11:52 AM~13631090
> *YO TRU HIT ME I LOST UR # NEW PHONE I NEED A FEW 64 PARTS THOUGHT U MIGHT KNOW BEST PEPS TO DEAL WITH?
> WHATS GOOD EVERYONE HOWZ THE TOPIC DOING?
> *



Whut up Cripn? You get you a six foe?? :0 


Damn its hot as hell out here! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 20 2009, 04:01 PM~13631716
> *Whut up Cripn? You get you a six foe?? :0
> Damn its hot as hell out here! :angry:
> *



YEAH GOT ME A 64 FO SHO  ITS CALLED "C-WALK" :biggrin: 


I TALK TO CF EARLYER HE SAID IT WAS HOT AS FISH GREESSSSS


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 20 2009, 09:10 PM~13637617
> *YEAH GOT ME A 64 FO SHO  ITS CALLED "C-WALK" :biggrin:
> I TALK TO CF EARLYER HE SAID IT WAS HOT AS FISH GREESSSSS
> *



C-Walk :roflmao: :roflmao: ........


Whut U gotta do to it? Project or whut?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 20 2009, 09:56 PM~13639029
> *C-Walk :roflmao:  :roflmao: ........
> Whut U gotta do to it? Project or whut?
> *


I'll get them pics up patna. I been draggin my feet on them.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 20 2009, 03:01 PM~13631716
> *Whut up Cripn? You get you a six foe?? :0
> Damn its hot as hell out here! :angry:
> *


ENJOY *****. IT'S BEEN NUTHIN BUT COLD RAIN OUT HERE :angry: 

AY DIRT, WHO HIRING. I'M READY TO BRING MY BLACC ASS BACC TO LA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 21 2009, 01:56 AM~13639029
> *C-Walk :roflmao:  :roflmao: ........
> Whut U gotta do to it? Project or whut?
> *



ITS A PROJECT BUT A REAL SOLI AN ALL TOGTHER ONE JUST NEEDS A FEW THINGS FRAME REAL SOLID  


GONNA MAKE IT ALL OG 1ST OFF THEN LATER ILL CUT IT  ORDERED MY RIMS FOR IT LAST NIGHT CANDY BLUE BABY ILL SHOT U A FEW PICS LATER N UR PM :0 


WEST WEST EVERYONE 187 DONT GO BACC TO LA ITS GONNA B TROUBLE HAHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 21 2009, 07:12 AM~13640085
> *ITS A PROJECT BUT A REAL SOLI AN ALL TOGTHER ONE JUST NEEDS A FEW THINGS FRAME REAL SOLID
> GONNA MAKE IT ALL OG 1ST OFF THEN LATER ILL CUT IT  ORDERED MY RIMS FOR IT LAST NIGHT CANDY BLUE BABY ILL SHOT U A FEW PICS LATER N UR PM :0
> WEST WEST EVERYONE 187 DONT GO BACC TO LA ITS GONNA B TROUBLE HAHA
> *


I'M MOVING WITH THE WHITE FOLKS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 21 2009, 08:34 AM~13640146
> *I'M MOVING WITH THE WHITE FOLKS
> *



JUST STAY OUTA HAWTHORN AND LAKEWOOD???????? HAHA U NEED TO MOVE TO PARAMOUNT?????? :0 

ITS HOUZE'S FOR RENT ON 7200 EXETER ST. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 21 2009, 02:28 AM~13639811
> *I'll get them pics up patna. I been draggin my feet on them.
> *



Dont trip...I know U a bizzy man!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 21 2009, 05:00 AM~13640057
> *ENJOY *****.  IT'S BEEN NUTHIN BUT COLD RAIN OUT HERE :angry:
> 
> AY DIRT, WHO HIRING.  I'M READY TO BRING MY BLACC ASS BACC TO LA
> *



Maan...aint no jobs out here! 

they got me up here shucking and jiving just to keep my job :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 21 2009, 10:25 AM~13641097
> *Maan...aint no jobs out here!
> 
> they got me up here shucking and jiving just to keep my job :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, TAP DANCIN AND SHIT.. "HOW YA LIKES DAT BOSS :biggrin: " :uh: 
"DAT WAS GOOD BOY :cheesy: ".. THEN HE THROW SOME PEANUTS DOWN AT THE FLOOR :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 21 2009, 05:12 AM~13640085
> *ITS A PROJECT BUT A REAL SOLI AN ALL TOGTHER ONE JUST NEEDS A FEW THINGS FRAME REAL SOLID
> GONNA MAKE IT ALL OG 1ST OFF THEN LATER ILL CUT IT  ORDERED MY RIMS FOR IT LAST NIGHT CANDY BLUE BABY ILL SHOT U A FEW PICS LATER N UR PM :0
> WEST WEST EVERYONE 187 DONT GO BACC TO LA ITS GONNA B TROUBLE HAHA
> *



I seen you over there hustlin for them rims...How much U end up gettin em fo?


Yeah send them pics....bout time U got a CLASSIC impala! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 21 2009, 12:14 PM~13641516
> *I seen you over there hustlin for them rims...How much U end up gettin em fo?
> Yeah send them pics....bout time U got a CLASSIC impala!  :biggrin:
> *



I GOT 2 SETS 13'S WITH YELLOW SPOKES AND A SET WITH BLUE SPOKES GOOD PRICE  

CANT POST PICS YET I CATS HAVE TO WAIT HAHA :biggrin: 


YEAH ITS ABOUT TIME SO WATCH OUT HERE I COME IMPALA FANS


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13610341
> *Trying to make it out here, 'G'. Struggling. 'X' is good. He turned 16 this past Sunday.
> *


Thats whats u, tell him happy belated. 

same out here T just trying to make it. romor today is that the job might do some more layoff to help thier yearly buget. Seems like they are trying to copy what G.M. just did in MI. just on a smaller scale. This just right after the company prez said that if GM go's banked/under. it won't hurt us because we have other business besides just them..................................................but it still looks like cuts are going to happen. Sad wakeing up everymorning and not knowing what the deal is from day to day.


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Morning Ryders.  :420:


----------



## Dirt422

> Good Morning Ryders.    :420:
> [/b]


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP YALL, WHAT IT DO TONIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

MMAAN.. I'M JUST LAYIN UP IN THE BED GETTIN DRUNK.. AY D-BO, I MISPLACED MY PHONE CHARGER MY *****.. THAT'S HOW OUR PHONE CONVO GOT CHOPPED.. I GOT A CAR CHARGER THOUGH.. I'M FRONT AND BACKIN TOMORROW.. LET ME GET SOME MORE DRANK AND GROOVE OFF THESE FINE TUNES:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Paci50LSoXk  

http://www.viddler.com/explore/SmoothJazz/videos/29/


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2009, 08:55 PM~13662651
> *MMAAN..  I'M JUST LAYIN UP IN THE BED GETTIN DRUNK.. AY D-BO, I MISPLACED MY PHONE CHARGER MY *****..  THAT'S HOW OUR PHONE CONVO GOT CHOPPED..  I GOT A CAR CHARGER THOUGH..  I'M FRONT AND BACKIN TOMORROW..  LET ME GET SOME MORE DRANK AND GROOVE OFF THESE FINE TUNES:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Paci50LSoXk
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/SmoothJazz/videos/29/
> *


I ain't your daddy, but you must have the worst liver on LIL considering how much cheap liquor you consume.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 22 2009, 05:31 PM~13657563
> *HERE IS A SET OF CHROME 1964 IMPALA SKIRTS WILL SELL FOR 200 OR TRADE FOR 1964 IMPALA PARTS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANX FOR LOOKING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 22 2009, 12:35 PM~13655075
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 

Whats good Ryders.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 23 2009, 12:28 AM~13663056
> *I ain't your daddy, but you must have the worst liver on LIL considering how much cheap liquor you consume.
> *


KICC ROCCS LITL ***** :uh: .. HEY GOTTA DIE FROM SOMETHIN :cheesy: 

NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH, I GOT IT IN CHECC G :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 22 2009, 09:55 PM~13662651-->
> 
> 
> 
> MMAAN..  I'M JUST LAYIN UP IN THE BED GETTIN DRUNK.. AY D-BO, I MISPLACED MY PHONE CHARGER MY *****..  THAT'S HOW OUR PHONE CONVO GOT CHOPPED..  I GOT A CAR CHARGER THOUGH..  I'M FRONT AND BACKIN TOMORROW..  LET ME GET SOME MORE DRANK AND GROOVE OFF THESE FINE TUNES:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Paci50LSoXk
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/SmoothJazz/videos/29/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Fried Chicken [email protected] 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13663056
> *I ain't your daddy, but you must have the worst liver on LIL considering how much cheap liquor you consume.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 23 2009, 07:52 AM~13665151
> *KICC ROCCS LITL ***** :uh: .. HEY GOTTA DIE FROM SOMETHIN :cheesy:
> 
> NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH, I GOT IT IN CHECC G :thumbsup:
> *




















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 23 2009, 06:52 AM~13665151
> *KICC ROCCS LITL ***** :uh: .. HEY GOTTA DIE FROM SOMETHIN :cheesy:
> 
> NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH, I GOT IT IN CHECC G :thumbsup:
> *


Easy Patna, don't be coming at me like you are the new and improved The Most Hated. :rant: Just switch to Zima and later to apple juice.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 23 2009, 12:46 PM~13666688
> *Easy Patna, don't be coming at me like you are the new and improved The Most Hated. :rant:  Just switch to Zima and later to apple juice.
> *


 :barf: THAT SHIT MIGHT KILL ME


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F. 

Hope everyone is having a good one.


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 21 2009, 03:15 PM~13644519
> *CANT POST PICS YET I CATS HAVE TO WAIT HAHA :biggrin:
> YEAH ITS ABOUT TIME SO WATCH OUT HERE I COME IMPALA FANS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Apr 24 2009, 02:47 PM~13678337
> *:biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## screwed up loco

ttt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2009, 10:55 PM~13662651
> *MMAAN..  I'M JUST LAYIN UP IN THE BED GETTIN DRUNK.. AY D-BO, I MISPLACED MY PHONE CHARGER MY *****..  THAT'S HOW OUR PHONE CONVO GOT CHOPPED..  I GOT A CAR CHARGER THOUGH..  I'M FRONT AND BACKIN TOMORROW..  LET ME GET SOME MORE DRANK AND GROOVE OFF THESE FINE TUNES:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Paci50LSoXk
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/SmoothJazz/videos/29/
> *


Whatchu know about Street Level :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 27 2009, 02:43 PM~13704165
> *Whatchu know about Street Level :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST WEST ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

MAN IGNORANCE IS BLISS.. I'M UP AT THE SHOP PRESSING IN MY BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS, STUPID-ASS YOUNG ***** WALKS UP TALKIN BOUT.. "OLD-HEAD THAT THANG TITE! BUT YOU GOTTA STEP INTO THESE 30s, YOU STUCK IN THE 80s" :uh: I'M LIKE LIL' ***** HOW WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE 80's? YOU WAS TOO BUSY BEING PUSHED AROUND IN A STROLLER. I SAID YOU BETTER STOP WATCHING ALL THEM OLD SNOOP AND DRE VIDEOS AND RECOGNIZE WHAT'S REAL. YEAH YALL GOT YALL 30's AND SO ON, BUT THAT SHIT AINT GON' LAST. THEY'LL BE SOMETHING ELSE TO TAKE IT'S PLACE. BUT NOTHIN CAN'T NEVER TAKE THE PLACE OF LOWRIDING. DID I TELL HIM TRUDAWG?


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 28 2009, 08:21 AM~13713281
> *MAN IGNORANCE IS BLISS..  I'M UP AT THE SHOP PRESSING IN MY BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS, STUPID-ASS YOUNG ***** WALKS UP TALKIN BOUT..  "OLD-HEAD THAT THANG TITE!  BUT YOU GOTTA STEP INTO THESE 30s, YOU STUCK IN THE 80s" :uh:  I'M LIKE LIL' ***** HOW WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE 80's?  YOU WAS TOO BUSY BEING PUSHED AROUND IN A STROLLER.  I SAID YOU BETTER STOP WATCHING ALL THEM OLD SNOOP AND DRE VIDEOS AND RECOGNIZE WHAT'S REAL.  YEAH YALL GOT YALL 30's AND SO ON, BUT THAT SHIT AINT GON' LAST.  THEY'LL BE SOMETHING ELSE TO TAKE IT'S PLACE.  BUT NOTHIN CAN'T NEVER TAKE THE PLACE OF LOWRIDING.  DID I TELL HIM TRUDAWG?
> *


Im only 21 and I aint no pro but this where my heart at. 30's just a trend for a few years. Lowridin been round before most of us were alive :cheesy: My everydayer is a lincoln wit 2 pumps and 8 batts


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Apr 28 2009, 09:20 AM~13713618
> *Im only 21 and I aint no pro but this where my heart at. 30's just a trend for a few years. Lowridin been round before most of us were alive :cheesy: My everydayer is a lincoln wit 2 pumps and 8 batts
> *


:APPLAUDS: HOMEBOY


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 28 2009, 09:23 AM~13713640
> *:APPLAUDS: HOMEBOY
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 28 2009, 06:21 AM~13713281
> *MAN IGNORANCE IS BLISS..  I'M UP AT THE SHOP PRESSING IN MY BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS, STUPID-ASS YOUNG ***** WALKS UP TALKIN BOUT..  "OLD-HEAD THAT THANG TITE!  BUT YOU GOTTA STEP INTO THESE 30s, YOU STUCK IN THE 80s" :uh:  I'M LIKE LIL' ***** HOW WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE 80's?  YOU WAS TOO BUSY BEING PUSHED AROUND IN A STROLLER.  I SAID YOU BETTER STOP WATCHING ALL THEM OLD SNOOP AND DRE VIDEOS AND RECOGNIZE WHAT'S REAL.  YEAH YALL GOT YALL 30's AND SO ON, BUT THAT SHIT AINT GON' LAST.  THEY'LL BE SOMETHING ELSE TO TAKE IT'S PLACE.  BUT NOTHIN CAN'T NEVER TAKE THE PLACE OF LOWRIDING.  DID I TELL HIM TRUDAWG?
> *


U told him right LOL...Thats ol donk stuff be straight garbage!

HOw u gonna get a broad up in that ol' bullsh*t 50 ft in the air..LOL :uh: 

Wutz up Black Folks!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 28 2009, 11:11 AM~13714561
> *U told him right LOL...Thats ol donk stuff be straight garbage!
> 
> HOw u gonna get a broad up in that ol' bullsh*t 50 ft in the air..LOL :uh:
> 
> Wutz up Black Folks!
> *


I GUESS YOU WOULD HAVE TO FOLD YOUR HANDS TOGETHER AND THE CHICK WILL PUT HER FOOT IN BETWEEN THEM SO YOU CAN HOIST HER ASS IN THERE :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

FOR SCOTTY


----------



## 187PURE

REAL G SHIT FROM BACC IN THE DAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 28 2009, 06:21 AM~13713281
> *MAN IGNORANCE IS BLISS..  I'M UP AT THE SHOP PRESSING IN MY BUSHINGS AND BALLJOINTS, STUPID-ASS YOUNG ***** WALKS UP TALKIN BOUT..  "OLD-HEAD THAT THANG TITE!  BUT YOU GOTTA STEP INTO THESE 30s, YOU STUCK IN THE 80s" :uh:  I'M LIKE LIL' ***** HOW WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE 80's?  YOU WAS TOO BUSY BEING PUSHED AROUND IN A STROLLER.  I SAID YOU BETTER STOP WATCHING ALL THEM OLD SNOOP AND DRE VIDEOS AND RECOGNIZE WHAT'S REAL.  YEAH YALL GOT YALL 30's AND SO ON, BUT THAT SHIT AINT GON' LAST.  THEY'LL BE SOMETHING ELSE TO TAKE IT'S PLACE.  BUT NOTHIN CAN'T NEVER TAKE THE PLACE OF LOWRIDING.  DID I TELL HIM TRUDAWG?
> *


 :uh: 50yr trying to talk like a kid!!!!! you got no game fool...

:thumbsup: For kicking Knowledge for once to a lost generation of vulgar music and big ass rims!!!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 28 2009, 11:11 AM~13714561
> *U told him right LOL...Thats ol donk stuff be straight garbage!
> 
> HOw u gonna get a broad up in that ol' bullsh*t 50 ft in the air..LOL :uh:
> 
> Wutz up Black Folks!
> *


They ride like shit too. Cant pop in a oldies cd and cruise like u can in a low low

for example:


----------



## D-BO

187, what it dew?:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 29 2009, 12:05 AM~13724303
> *187, what it dew?:biggrin:
> *


I'M RIDIN SIDEWAYZ, THIS WAY-THATAWAY... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO HOMIES THINGS I HAVE SO FAR? :0 


HERE IS SUM THINGS I GOT SO FAR FOR THE 64 I HAVE MORE BUT ITS N THE WIFIES TRUK
U C IT STILL HAS THE PAPER ON IT FROM THE CHROME SHOP!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2009, 11:53 AM~13743411
> *HELLO HOMIES THINGS I HAVE SO FAR? :0
> HERE IS SUM THINGS I GOT SO FAR FOR THE 64 I HAVE MORE BUT ITS N THE WIFIES TRUK
> U C IT STILL HAS THE PAPER ON IT FROM THE CHROME SHOP!!!!!!
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good homeboy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

@ least someone up in here besides 187 doing sumthing.....ya'll pockets must be nice right bout now...LOL

Hey where the knockoffs? You gonna put some birds in on em? I just got some custom made ones for the 61....U should check em out..

LETS SEE THE SIX FOE! QUIT ACTING LIKE THAT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 30 2009, 04:35 PM~13744717
> *Looking good homeboy!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> @ least someone up in here besides 187 doing sumthing.....ya'll pockets must be nice right bout now...LOL
> 
> Hey where the knockoffs? You gonna put some birds in on em? I just got some custom made ones for the 61....U should check em out..
> 
> LETS SEE THE SIX FOE! QUIT ACTING LIKE THAT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANX MY LOC :biggrin: 


NO LONG POCCITS JUST DOING WHAT I DO  HAHA U KNOW ME CUZZO SAME OLE G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

KNOCC OFF'S WILL B NEXT WEEK WITH THE OTHER SET OF RIMS THE YELLOW ONES FOR THE CAPRICE :biggrin: 


CANT POST THE PIC OF THE FO YET TO MANY HATERS WAIT TILL ITS ALMOST DONE ???????? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2009, 01:53 PM~13743411
> *HELLO HOMIES THINGS I HAVE SO FAR? :0
> HERE IS SUM THINGS I GOT SO FAR FOR THE 64 I HAVE MORE BUT ITS N THE WIFIES TRUK
> U C IT STILL HAS THE PAPER ON IT FROM THE CHROME SHOP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LITTLE RIDING HORSE??????


WHAT UP CRIP???


----------



## 187PURE

LOOKIN GWOOD CRIPIN.. DIRT I'M TRYIN.. I FEEL LIKE THE EPISODE FROM THE 3 STOOGES.. _SLOOOWWLY HE TURNED.. STEP BY STEP.. INCH BY INCH..._


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F Ryders.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 30 2009, 01:53 PM~13743411
> *HELLO HOMIES THINGS I HAVE SO FAR? :0
> HERE IS SUM THINGS I GOT SO FAR FOR THE 64 I HAVE MORE BUT ITS N THE WIFIES TRUK
> U C IT STILL HAS THE PAPER ON IT FROM THE CHROME SHOP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:37 PM~13745371
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE LITTLE RIDING HORSE??????
> WHAT UP CRIP???
> *


HAHA JUST WAIT BOUT 4 MORE MOS. AND ILL SELL IT FOR A COOL PRICE SINCE HE WILL B TOO BIG FOR IT? LOL  

I KNOW U WANT TO PUT A CANDY ONIT HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 1 2009, 05:52 AM~13752099
> *LOOKIN GWOOD CRIPIN..  DIRT I'M TRYIN..  I FEEL LIKE THE EPISODE FROM THE 3 STOOGES..  SLOOOWWLY HE TURNED.. STEP BY STEP.. INCH BY INCH...
> *




THANX MAN IM TRYING  






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUNNY BRO HAHA SLLLOOOOWLLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> :0
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: uffin: :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

MAN YALL ****** NEED TO BANG THIS SHIT IN THE LOW  
http://www.viddler.com/explore/SmoothJazz/videos/29/


----------



## 187PURE

THEY BIT THIS BEAT DOWN TO THE CORE:









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpZpAZlLk84
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp7IuYVy8nU&feature=related

ALSO MARVALESS FROM SAC CITY USED THIS BEAT ON A TRACK CALLED "JUST MARVALESS"

JUST WANTED TO SKOOL YOU FOOLZ


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S FRIDAY YALL :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WMYYtaUw5M


----------



## Pitbullx

eh......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 1 2009, 02:40 PM~13756026
> *eh......
> *


AINT BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE.. AND ALL YOU GOT TO SAY IS EH?? :uh:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 1 2009, 08:39 PM~13759968
> *AINT BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE..  AND ALL YOU GOT TO SAY IS EH?? :uh:
> *


eh......


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 28 2009, 09:11 AM~13714561
> *U told him right LOL...Thats ol donk stuff be straight garbage!
> 
> HOw u gonna get a broad up in that ol' bullsh*t 50 ft in the air..LOL :uh:
> 
> Wutz up Black Folks!
> *


Hater.............man you lowriders know how to hate...lol.. and just for the record I grew up lovin some low lows, I had a couple of rides on juice..but damn bro. somebody mention a car on big wheels yall get your panties in a bunch... Yeah, I rid big wheels, but I still got love for the lows...stop hating..just cuz it aint your thang dont mean its garbage...and on the real... a bitch would love my box chev drippin candy tucking 6`s with some skinnies any day ...over your low..hater


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 1 2009, 11:06 PM~13761429
> *Hater.............man you lowriders know how to hate...lol.. and just for the record I grew up lovin some low lows, I had a couple of rides on juice..but damn bro. somebody mention a car on big wheels  yall get your panties in  a bunch... Yeah, I rid big wheels, but I still got love for the lows...stop hating..just cuz it aint your thang dont mean its garbage...and on the real... a bitch would love my box chev drippin candy tucking 6`s with some skinnies any day ...over your low..hater
> *


EASY THERE PATNA. YOU TALKING TO SOME REAL OGz AND I'LL BE QUICK TO TAKE 187's BOTTLE OF MOONSHINE AND GIVE YOU THE OL WHOLESOME FOLSOM POKE. NOW GO AROUND THE CORNA, CRANK SOME CHINGY, AND GAS BREAK DIP INTO A LIGHT POST. K THX BYE.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 1 2009, 07:48 PM~13760057
> *eh......
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 2 2009, 01:06 AM~13761429
> *Hater.............man you lowriders know how to hate...lol.. and just for the record I grew up lovin some low lows, I had a couple of rides on juice..but damn bro. somebody mention a car on big wheels  yall get your panties in  a bunch... Yeah, I rid big wheels, but I still got love for the lows...stop hating..just cuz it aint your thang dont mean its garbage...and on the real... a bitch would love my box chev drippin candy tucking 6`s with some skinnies any day ...over your low..hater
> *



CUZ WHO THE FUCC ARE U??????


THIS IS A LOW LOW SITE NOT A BIG WHEEL SITE SO TAKE UR ASS TO THE EAST COAST RYDRS SITE BIG WHEEL BASTARD  


LOW RIDERS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

SNOW MUTHA FUCC N MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@May 2 2009, 01:14 AM~13762511
> *EASY THERE PATNA. YOU TALKING TO SOME REAL OGz AND I'LL BE QUICK TO TAKE 187's BOTTLE OF MOONSHINE AND GIVE YOU THE OL WHOLESOME FOLSOM POKE. NOW GO AROUND THE CORNA, CRANK SOME CHINGY, AND GAS BREAK DIP INTO A LIGHT POST. K THX BYE.
> *




lol Patna, look bro, I am 32...I been into to lowriders sense minitrucks ( and baught every LRM mag that came out tell about 3 years ago)was the fad..I have owned 2 fully built lows, and a gang of the chevs on d`s and v`s so ease up on the youngerster shit...I lived and breathed low lows for a minute..it just upsets me to see how much hate the a community that I once loved, is giving my car culture ...we have been around sense the 80`s back when cats whas riding 30`s and vouges aint shit changed but the wheel size...so yeah , I feel like I have the right to say something. I aint some lil youngster fressh of his moms tit you dig white boy...so your the last cat that need to give me a lesson..shit..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 2 2009, 09:27 AM~13762944
> *lol Patna, look bro, I am 32...I been into to lowriders sense minitrucks ( and baught every LRM mag that came out tell about 3 years ago)was the fad..I have owned  2 fully built lows, and a gang of the chevs on d`s and v`s so ease up on the youngerster shit...I lived and breathed low lows for a minute..it just upsets me to see how much hate the a community that I once loved, is giving my car culture ...we have been around sense the 80`s back when cats whas riding 30`s and vouges  aint shit changed but the wheel size...so yeah , I feel like I have the right to say something. I aint some lil youngster fressh of his moms tit you dig white boy...so your the last cat that need to give me a lesson..shit..
> *



I FEEL U ON THE HATE BULLSHIT BUT WHEN U DOING THE DAM THING OR WHEN U JUST LOOKING GOOD ITS GONNA B HATERZ OUT THERE :angry: IT SHOULD JUST MAKE U STRONGER BUT YEAH HATING IS NOT WANTED AT ALL BUT THATS LIFE!!!  

IM 38 BRO IVE BEEN THERE AND DONE ALL OF THAT SO FUCC THAT ITS WHAT U DOING NOW LIKE I SAY " ITS NOT ABOUT THE COME UP, ITS ABOUT THE COME BACC"

U GOT ON HERE WHOFFFFF IN SHIT BOUT LOW LOWS U DIDNT EVEN GET ON HERE TRYING TO B FRIENDS OR JUST CATCH UP ON THE TOPIC KNOW WHOS WHOS U JUST TALKED BAD ABOUT IT SO WHERES THAT?  

ANYWAYZ STAY LOW MAN DO U!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger

Bro, When I first got on here I was trying to be cool... and all I got was some hate..that last post was a response to all the negative shit....When I first joined this bored I came cool as a cucumber, just asking why all the hate...and you know what I got ?..lol I whole bunch of hate, so yeah I feel you, I could see if that was my first post but it wasnt, they deleted the whole thread that I started about the topic... I love lows and big wheeled cars, I just dont understand how this culture is hating on us the most...when we have more in common than any othe car culture..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 2 2009, 11:02 AM~13763280
> *Bro, When I first got on here I was trying to be cool... and all I got was some hate..that last post was a response to all the negative shit....When I first joined this bored I came cool as a cucumber, just asking why all the hate...and you know what I got ?..lol  I whole bunch of hate, so yeah I feel you, I could see if that was my first post but it wasnt, they deleted the whole thread that I started about the topic... I love lows and big wheeled cars, I just dont understand how this culture is hating on us the most...when we have more in common than any othe car culture..
> *



I DOT THINK I SAW UR OTHER POST? :uh: BUT HEY IT IS WHAT IT IS U KNOW BUT WITH U COMING STARTING THAT RAW RAW SHIT JUST BRINGS HATE BACC TO THE TOPIC TRUTHFULLY I DONT GET ONHERE THAT MUCH ANYMORE CUZ OF ALL THE DRAMA BUT HEY I LUV LOWRIDING SO I DO. :biggrin: BUT SHIT ITS ALL G LOCO JUST LEAVE REPLAYS OF POSSATIVE THINGS AND U WILL GET POSSATIVITY BACC U FEEL ME?  

SO WHAT YR UR BOX I HAVE ONE ALSO..  


WE ALL GROWN LEAVE THAT TALK FOR THE PIT? :0 OOH U HAVE BIG WHEELS U CANT COME IN THE PIT HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 2 2009, 07:27 AM~13762944
> *lol Patna, look bro, I am 32...I been into to lowriders sense minitrucks ( and baught every LRM mag that came out tell about 3 years ago)was the fad..I have owned  2 fully built lows, and a gang of the chevs on d`s and v`s so ease up on the youngerster shit...I lived and breathed low lows for a minute..it just upsets me to see how much hate the a community that I once loved, is giving my car culture ...we have been around sense the 80`s back when cats whas riding 30`s and vouges  aint shit changed but the wheel size...so yeah , I feel like I have the right to say something. I aint some lil youngster fressh of his moms tit you dig white boy...so your the last cat that need to give me a lesson..shit..
> *


THATS GANGSTA HOW YOU BOUGHT LRM. THAT BEING SAID, IF YOU'RE STILL UPSET, DRINK SOME HERBAL TEA AND SAY "WUSSAAA". I'M THA AMAZIN CAUCASIAN, VOTED #1 BY OT OGs.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 2 2009, 05:13 AM~13762720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 2 2009, 08:07 AM~13763297
> *I DOT THINK I SAW UR OTHER POST? :uh:  BUT HEY IT IS WHAT IT IS U KNOW BUT WITH U COMING STARTING THAT RAW RAW SHIT JUST BRINGS HATE BACC TO THE TOPIC TRUTHFULLY I DONT GET ONHERE THAT MUCH ANYMORE CUZ OF ALL THE DRAMA BUT HEY I LUV LOWRIDING SO I DO. :biggrin: BUT SHIT ITS ALL G LOCO JUST LEAVE REPLAYS OF POSSATIVE THINGS AND U WILL GET POSSATIVITY BACC U FEEL ME?
> 
> SO WHAT YR UR BOX I HAVE ONE ALSO..
> WE ALL GROWN LEAVE THAT TALK FOR THE PIT? :0  OOH U HAVE BIG WHEELS U CANT COME IN THE PIT HAHA :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah , I am building a box chev , no shop shit either, all backyard build. I plan on tuckin some skinnies and 6`s with an air bag set up. I gonna have to tub the rear , and cut out my front fenders, so I am planning on chroming out the front suspension and doing up the engine bay... nothing to crazy though, keep the interior clean with some bucket seats, chrome stearing column, billet stearing wheel and accesriours in the inside.. just picked up the box last week already got a few things for it... oh yeah and a fast ass motor..got to have my shit runnin... Is that your box in ? you got a bigger pic of it?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 1 2009, 10:06 PM~13761429
> *Hater.............man you lowriders know how to hate...lol.. and just for the record I grew up lovin some low lows, I had a couple of rides on juice..but damn bro. somebody mention a car on big wheels  yall get your panties in  a bunch... Yeah, I rid big wheels, but I still got love for the lows...stop hating..just cuz it aint your thang dont mean its garbage...and on the real... a bitch would love my box chev drippin candy tucking 6`s with some skinnies any day ...over your low..hater
> *



LOL...yeah U right homie I am a hater. cuzz I do not like them Donks! :angry: 
I also dont like artichokes either so they mad I'm "hatin" on them also..lol

Thing is if you like them, then its all good cuzz you the one thats out there dippin...
But U not gonna get tooo much love in here cuz this is "Lay it Low"! feel me...  

But U do you, and I'm gonna do me.. and if I see you in traffic I'll respect what you do, but you can make me like it...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 1 2009, 07:08 AM~13752844
> *MAN YALL ****** NEED TO BANG THIS SHIT IN THE LOW
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/SmoothJazz/videos/29/
> *



Come on now U know that song stay in rotation in the rida! :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 3 2009, 12:36 PM~13771170
> *LOL...yeah U right homie I am a hater. cuzz I do not like them Donks! :angry:
> I also dont like artichokes either so they mad I'm "hatin" on them also..lol
> 
> Thing is if you like them, then its all good cuzz you the one thats out there dippin...
> But U not gonna get tooo much love in here cuz this is "Lay it Low"! feel me...
> 
> But U do you, and I'm gonna do me.. and if I see you in traffic I'll respect what you do, but you can make me like it...
> *


Hey bro do you...I like coming on these board cuzz I like lows also, but if I see somone post some shit that I dont like...well shit , me being a grown ass man, I think I can say what the fuck I feel ..you dig?..but my box aint a donk...its a BOX..lol..but shit I know its not for everyone, my ONLY point was why folk need to be so disrespectfull, I mean, if you saw me in person, I really doubt anyone would say shit disrespectfull bout my car...just like I wouldnt do that to some one with a import tuner car...but when they get on the net..that ebitch come out of em, and they get to smaking there lips(typing fast) when I bet you in person 95% of them fools keep there trap shut..real talk.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 3 2009, 01:37 PM~13771645
> *Hey bro do you...I like coming on these board cuzz I like lows also, but if I see somone post some shit that I dont like...well shit , me being a grown ass man, I think I can say what the fuck I feel ..you dig?..but my box aint a donk...its a BOX..lol..but shit I know its not for everyone, my ONLY point was why folk need to be so disrespectfull, I mean, if you saw me in person, I  really doubt anyone would say shit disrespectfull bout my car...just like I wouldnt do that to some one with a import tuner car...but when they get on the net..that ebitch come out of em, and they get to smaking there lips(typing fast) when I bet you in person 95% of them fools keep there trap shut..real talk.
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEPS?


D-BO CUZZO GOOD MEETING U HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 3 2009, 02:37 PM~13771645
> *Hey bro do you...I like coming on these board cuzz I like lows also, but if I see somone post some shit that I dont like...well shit , me being a grown ass man, I think I can say what the fuck I feel ..you dig?..but my box aint a donk...its a BOX..lol..but shit I know its not for everyone, my ONLY point was why folk need to be so disrespectfull, I mean, if you saw me in person, I  really doubt anyone would say shit disrespectfull bout my car...just like I wouldnt do that to some one with a import tuner car...but when they get on the net..that ebitch come out of em, and they get to smaking there lips(typing fast) when I bet you in person 95% of them fools keep there trap shut..real talk.
> *


Oh my..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 4 2009, 08:11 AM~13776942
> *Oh my..
> *



FUNDI GOOD C N U CATS AGAIN ALSO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

MY BOX










THATS HOW U DO IT LOCO 13'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

U CANT DO THIS ON BIG WHEELS?????


----------



## cripn8ez

OR THIS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 4 2009, 06:21 AM~13776865
> *WEST GOOD PEPS?
> D-BO CUZZO GOOD MEETING U HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


D-BO, I MEANT TO ASK YOU TO SLAP FUNDI IN HIS LIPS IF YOU SEE HIM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 3 2009, 04:37 PM~13771645
> *Hey bro do you...I like coming on these board cuzz I like lows also, but if I see somone post some shit that I dont like...well shit , me being a grown ass man, I think I can say what the fuck I feel ..you dig?..but my box aint a donk...its a BOX..lol..but shit I know its not for everyone, my ONLY point was why folk need to be so disrespectfull, I mean, if you saw me in person, I  really doubt anyone would say shit disrespectfull bout my car...just like I wouldnt do that to some one with a import tuner car...but when they get on the net..that ebitch come out of em, and they get to smaking there lips(typing fast) when I bet you in person 95% of them fools keep there trap shut..real talk.
> *


WOOOAA.. SLOW YOUR ROLL GANGSTA :0 DIRT IS REAL GOOD PEEPS. I DON'T THINK HE WAS COMING OFF TO INSULT YOU. HE WAS JUST STATING HIS DISLIKE FOR BIG WHEELS. MATTER FACT, IT'S NOT MY CUP OF TEA EITHER. BUT I CAN APPRECIATE THE WORKMANSHIP THAT GOES INTO IT (IF THEIR BUILT RIGHT). IF PEOPLE HAVE A PASSION FOR SOMETHING, I DON'T TRY TO TARE THEY SHIT DOWN WITH HATE OR INSULTS. BUT ANYWAY, GET YOUR RIDE ON HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 10:45 AM~13777656
> *D-BO, I MEANT TO ASK YOU TO SLAP FUNDI IN HIS LIPS IF YOU SEE HIM
> *



HAHA LOL I TOLD HIM U AND SCOTTY WAS COMING TO THE SHOW LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, PORT_CITY_RYDA


BIG "E" WELCOME TO THE BRUTHA HOOD!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+May 4 2009, 07:11 AM~13777417-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY BOX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS HOW U DO IT LOCO 13'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 07:12 AM~13777419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U CANT DO THIS ON BIG WHEELS?????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 07:13 AM~13777426
> *OR THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 07:45 AM~13777656
> *D-BO, I MEANT TO ASK YOU TO SLAP FUNDI IN HIS LIPS IF YOU SEE HIM
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chop 2 doors off you might have a lowrider!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 4 2009, 07:54 AM~13777730
> *HAHA LOL I TOLD HIM U AND SCOTTY WAS COMING TO THE SHOW LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


Tell him about the King!!!!!!!!! the real Blue Kaddi ridding on them UNC wires and posing 3 on 16z in the rear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 4 2009, 10:59 AM~13777763
> *:0
> :0
> chop 2 doors off you might have a lowrider!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> Tell him about the King!!!!!!!!! the real Blue Kaddi ridding on them UNC wires and posing 3 on 16z in the rear!!!!!!!!!
> *



YEAH NICE  U CATS DOING THE DAM THANG FO SURE :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 07:51 AM~13777696
> *WOOOAA.. SLOW YOUR ROLL GANGSTA :0  DIRT IS REAL GOOD PEEPS.  I DON'T THINK HE WAS COMING OFF TO INSULT YOU.  HE WAS JUST STATING HIS DISLIKE FOR BIG WHEELS.  MATTER FACT, IT'S NOT MY CUP OF TEA EITHER.  BUT I CAN APPRECIATE THE WORKMANSHIP THAT GOES INTO IT (IF THEIR BUILT RIGHT).  IF PEOPLE HAVE A PASSION FOR SOMETHING, I DON'T TRY TO TARE THEY SHIT DOWN WITH HATE OR INSULTS.  BUT ANYWAY, GET YOUR RIDE ON HOMIE
> *



I dont think he trippin like that...he just want us to show some love to the big wheel cars...... :biggrin: 

  

Wutz up with the lac big homie?

Cripn..."Its hard out here for a pimp" :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 4 2009, 12:30 PM~13778535
> *I dont think he trippin like that...he just want us to show some love to the big wheel cars...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Wutz up with the lac big homie?
> 
> Cripn..."Its hard out here for a pimp" :biggrin:
> *



PUT THEM HOEZ BACC ON FIG PIMPIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 4 2009, 11:30 AM~13778535
> *I dont think he trippin like that...he just want us to show some love to the big wheel cars...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Wutz up with the lac big homie?
> Cripn..."Its hard out here for a pimp" :biggrin:
> *


IT'S COMIN IT'S COMIN. I ONLY PUT ONE SIDE OF THE A-ARMS ON. SHIT IT WAS HOT AND I WAS FUCKED UP FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 11:57 AM~13779896
> *IT'S COMIN IT'S COMIN.  I ONLY PUT ONE SIDE OF THE A-ARMS ON.  SHIT IT WAS HOT AND I WAS FUCKED UP FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE
> *


Old acholic fool can't get nothin done!!


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 10:45 AM~13777656
> *D-BO, I MEANT TO ASK YOU TO SLAP FUNDI IN HIS LIPS IF YOU SEE HIM
> *



Im gonna say this one time and one time only... Next summer it's going dwn on da streets of philly...
















187 I'm coming for dat ass.. NO excues... NO nuffin.... i'll keep you posted so keep ya batt's charged!!!!!


( ey mA.... THESE NICKAZ FITNA TRIP UP IN HERE GRAB DA POPCORN )


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 07:05 PM~13783243
> *Im gonna say this one time and one time only... Next summer it's going dwn on da streets of philly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 187 I'm coming for dat ass.. NO excues... NO nuffin.... i'll keep you posted so keep ya batt's charged!!!!!
> ( ey mA.... THESE NICKAZ FITNA TRIP UP IN HERE GRAB DA POPCORN )
> *


***** PLEEZ :roflmao: NEXT SUMMER :uh: THIS SUMMER AINT EVEN CRACK YET.. YOU GOT MORE EXCUSES THAN A ***** OWING SOME ***** A GRIP


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 4 2009, 09:30 AM~13778535
> *I dont think he trippin like that...he just want us to show some love to the big wheel cars...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Wutz up with the lac big homie?
> 
> Cripn..."Its hard out here for a pimp" :biggrin:
> *


 Nah bro, lol I wasn trippin like that, I was just talking in general..I and yeah bro, I cant 3 wheel or hop on big wheels , but I dont want to ..lol.. I just want to lay and play wit some bags.. shit I had an 87 cut that hit back bumper and standing 3 wheel on both sides...I would of served your ass in the streets..lol.. bottom line, I love cars.. and my two favs are lows and big wheel rides..let me get some pics up in a minute


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 05:34 PM~13783506
> ****** PLEEZ :roflmao:  NEXT SUMMER :uh:  THIS SUMMER AINT EVEN CRACK YET..  YOU GOT MORE EXCUSES THAN A ***** OWING SOME ***** A GRIP
> *


 :uh: 

trust me dogg. The car is gone and being tore down as we speak. If need be I'll drive that shit up there and own your old ass!!! He'z stuck on base all the time.. As of Sunday it was hitting 25 on 4 dead batts... And that car has a 8 batt rack now.. :cheesy: 

I'm not going to post picks of that fat shit in my trunk going to the install shop Kaddi!!!!!!!!!! But Snow knows whats up!!!!!!!!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2009, 12:57 PM~13779896
> *IT'S COMIN IT'S COMIN.  I ONLY PUT ONE SIDE OF THE A-ARMS ON.  SHIT IT WAS HOT AND I WAS FUCKED UP FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE
> *


WHAT UP FOOL......IF YOU BRING ME THE CAR IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BY NOW , ONE DAY , A FEW HOURS,...LET ME LAY MY HANDS ON IT ....PLEASE....LOL


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 4 2009, 08:45 PM~13784982
> *Nah bro, lol I wasn trippin like that, I was just talking in general..I and yeah bro, I cant 3 wheel or hop on big wheels , but I dont want to ..lol.. I just want to lay and play wit some bags.. shit I had an 87 cut that hit back bumper and standing 3 wheel on both sides...I would of served your ass in the streets..lol.. bottom line, I love cars.. and my two favs are lows and big wheel rides..let me get some pics up in a minute
> *


YO BRO YOU DONT HAVE TO EXPLAIN THINGS TO ANYONE IN HERE , YOU DO YOU....WE WANNA SEE YOUR IDEALS TOOO..........PEACE


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 5 2009, 04:54 AM~13788726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

You should have road that around the show..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 5 2009, 08:07 AM~13788751
> *:0
> 
> You should have road that around the show..
> *



I WAS BUT I COULDNT FIND A CHROME CHAIN SO I WAS CHUCC WALKING ALL DAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 5 2009, 05:08 AM~13788759
> *I WAS BUT I COULDNT FIND A CHROME CHAIN SO I WAS CHUCC WALKING ALL DAY
> *


 :0 

I walked too much with out my crutchs.. I'm paying for it now!!!! next year I'm getting a roll around 48 volts!!!!! :cheesy: Freaking tendons!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 5 2009, 06:21 AM~13788692
> *WHAT UP FOOL......IF YOU BRING ME THE CAR IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BY NOW , ONE DAY , A FEW HOURS,...LET ME LAY MY HANDS ON IT ....PLEASE....LOL
> *


I'M BROKE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 5 2009, 06:24 AM~13788694
> *YO BRO YOU DONT HAVE TO EXPLAIN THINGS TO ANYONE IN HERE , YOU DO YOU....WE WANNA SEE YOUR IDEALS TOOO..........PEACE
> *


YES HE DOES!!


----------



## cripn8ez

WHOOP WHOOP WESTSIDE IN THE MOFO HOUZE!!!!!!!!!!!


WEST UP ALL MY BRUTHAZ FROM ANOTHER?????????


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 5 2009, 07:35 AM~13788868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i borrow a dollar


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13789040
> *can i borrow a dollar
> *



SURE BUT ONLY 1 OK.......... LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 5 2009, 05:35 AM~13788868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See I knew all white peaple had money like that! I need to find my wifes stash!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 5 2009, 10:25 AM~13789447
> *See I knew all white peaple had money like that! I need to find my wifes stash!!
> *



HAHA FUCC U IM LIKE FRANK WHITE I KNOW WHERE TO FIND IT BUSTA MARK  ASS


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 4 2009, 07:45 PM~13784982
> *Nah bro, lol I wasn trippin like that, I was just talking in general..I and yeah bro, I cant 3 wheel or hop on big wheels , but I dont want to ..lol.. I just want to lay and play wit some bags.. shit I had an 87 cut that hit back bumper and standing 3 wheel on both sides...I would of served your ass in the streets..lol.. bottom line, I love cars.. and my two favs are lows and big wheel rides..let me get some pics up in a minute
> *



Post pics homie....


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 5 2009, 05:35 AM~13788868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man U betta quit hittin those liccs before you get gaffled homeboy! :biggrin: 


Hahaha.....man I thought we was in a recession...but I C u got that rubberband money....LOL...


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 05:05 PM~13783243
> *Im gonna say this one time and one time only... Next summer it's going dwn on da streets of philly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 187 I'm coming for dat ass.. NO excues... NO nuffin.... i'll keep you posted so keep ya batt's charged!!!!!
> ( ey mA.... THESE NICKAZ FITNA TRIP UP IN HERE GRAB DA POPCORN )
> *


 WHAT IS DAT.....^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+May 5 2009, 07:32 AM~13789493-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA FUCC U IM LIKE FRANK WHITE I KNOW WHERE TO FIND IT BUSTA MARK  ASS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@May 5 2009, 10:01 AM~13790908
> *WHAT IS DAT.....^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :0


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 5 2009, 06:16 AM~13788792
> *I'M BROKE
> *


I DONT ASK FOR MONEY ALL THE TIME, I GOT SOME LOVE FOR 187 CAUSE I WANT TO KEEP THEM LOW LOWS OUT THERE AND I KNOW YOU RIDE.....WE COULD DO SOMETHING AFTER HOURS, I ALWAYS IN THE BACK OF SHOP SNEAK WORKING ON MINE, JUST LET ME KNOW MAN ,I BEEN KNOWING YOU FOR A MINUTE YOU ALWAYS BROKE FOOL...........LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 5 2009, 03:44 PM~13794517
> *I DONT ASK FOR MONEY ALL THE TIME, I GOT SOME LOVE FOR 187 CAUSE I WANT TO KEEP THEM LOW LOWS OUT THERE AND I KNOW YOU RIDE.....WE COULD DO SOMETHING AFTER HOURS, I ALWAYS IN THE BACK OF SHOP SNEAK WORKING ON MINE, JUST LET ME KNOW MAN ,I BEEN KNOWING YOU FOR A MINUTE YOU ALWAYS BROKE FOOL...........LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

No budget having ryder!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 5 2009, 05:44 PM~13794517
> *I DONT ASK FOR MONEY ALL THE TIME, I GOT SOME LOVE FOR 187 CAUSE I WANT TO KEEP THEM LOW LOWS OUT THERE AND I KNOW YOU RIDE.....WE COULD DO SOMETHING AFTER HOURS, I ALWAYS IN THE BACK OF SHOP SNEAK WORKING ON MINE, JUST LET ME KNOW MAN ,I BEEN KNOWING YOU FOR A MINUTE YOU ALWAYS BROKE FOOL...........LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: BILLS BILLS BILLS MY *****.. BUT YO, THAT'S WHAT'S UP LEF. I'MA HAVE TO TAKE YOU ON THAT OFFER ONE DAY. AND OH YEAH, I GOT THE OTHER SIDE IN.. DID THE SHIT IN THE RAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 5 2009, 12:01 PM~13790908
> *WHAT IS DAT.....^^^^^^^^^
> *


SOME BULLSHIT :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 5 2009, 12:47 PM~13790728
> *Man U betta quit hittin those liccs before you get gaffled homeboy! :biggrin:
> Hahaha.....man I thought we was in a recession...but I C u got that rubberband money....LOL...
> *



STILL A TRUE CHICCIN HALK LOCO  


RUBBERBAND MY ASS I HAVE A BUNGIE CORD :biggrin: HAHA


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 5 2009, 09:38 AM~13790641
> *Post pics homie....
> *


My everyday ride and my project truck








Replacing the intake manifold, powerstearing gear box, powerstearing box, tune up, new braks and rotars, and fule modulator...man that was a long as weekend..lol.








Me and my everyday ride, before the tint








after I lost some weight..lol had to throw that one in








I`ll get some pics of my box up, I aint done shit to it yet , just got it, aint even took pics of it yet,might wate on that one , I really want to finish my truck first before I start fuckin wit it.


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 4 2009, 06:21 AM~13776865
> *WEST GOOD PEPS?
> D-BO CUZZO GOOD MEETING U HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


No doubt, homie...same here!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 5 2009, 11:11 PM~13798282
> *No doubt, homie...same here!
> *


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 5 2009, 06:57 PM~13795833
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: BILLS BILLS BILLS MY *****..  BUT YO, THAT'S WHAT'S UP LEF.  I'MA HAVE TO TAKE YOU ON THAT OFFER ONE DAY.  AND OH YEAH, I GOT THE OTHER SIDE IN.. DID THE SHIT IN THE RAIN :thumbsup:
> *


YOU A BAD BOY IN THE RAIN....COME INSIDE BRO. JUST HIT ME UP.......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 6 2009, 12:11 AM~13798282
> *No doubt, homie...same here!
> *



FO SHO LOCO.. :biggrin: ILL CALL U LATER I MISSED UR CALL PHONE WENT DEAD :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

[after I lost some weight..lol had to throw that one in








I`ll get some pics of my box up, I aint done shit to it yet , just got it, aint even took pics of it yet,might wate on that one , I really want to finish my truck first before I start fuckin wit it.
[/quote]


:thumbsup: 

Yep dats my problem...trying to do too many projects @ one time... :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 6 2009, 09:24 AM~13802999
> *
> 
> Yep dats my problem...trying to do too many projects @ one time... :uh:
> *


Yeah, but the difference is that your rides actually look good.


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 6 2009, 10:54 AM~13803371
> *Yeah, but the difference is that your rides actually look good.
> *


Low blow...its all good, thats why they are called projects..because you have to work on em..plus once my truck is done, I will have something to run you car over with..lol..that bitch is abou to get a 6 inch lift, blacked out and micky thompsons on 22`s..some *******\hood shit... all done in my cuzz back yard


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 6 2009, 03:21 PM~13806339
> *Low blow...its all good, thats why they are called projects..because you have to work on em..plus once my truck is done,  I will have something to run you car over with..lol..that bitch is abou to get a 6 inch lift, blacked out and micky thompsons on 22`s..some *******\hood shit... all done in my cuzz back yard
> *


Will see! Need to trade that cysler in for a old school and trailor... ! Ever nekka and they momz got butta doors and 22z! 

187 don't hate! You !!


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 6 2009, 05:01 PM~13807275
> *Will see! Need to trade that cysler in for a old school and trailor... ! Ever nekka and they momz got butta doors and 22z!
> 
> 187 don't hate! You !!
> *


?..bro if your gonna comment at least get the car right..its a Dodge Charger and its stock, and I plan on keepin it that way. My tahoe is the one that Im working on


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 6 2009, 06:10 PM~13807986
> *?..bro if your gonna comment at least get the car right..its a Dodge Charger and its stock, and I plan on keepin it that way. My tahoe is the one that Im working on
> *


Wahaha. If its not super charged kick rocks!! Fix the hoe and tow a real ride.... Haha

Look up gumby or gummby. That's what one those cars looks like juiced.. Or go to hydros and look up euro.. Some tight DUB juiced ridez there.. Not low riders but the ride low on the ground.. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...168610&hl=gumby


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=443960&hl=




Two threads for you to kick it in homie. they like them big rims.. :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

TTT


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 6 2009, 10:54 AM~13803371
> *Yeah, but the difference is that your rides actually look good.
> *



U a fool.....FCE... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2008, 12:12 PM~11071773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the good ole days :tears:


----------



## D-BO

187, what up, loc? Happy Birthday, O.G...I aint forget about you!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 5 2009, 06:35 AM~13788868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up Snow. you need to send some of them chips down this way :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 7 2009, 10:41 PM~13821230
> *187, what up, loc? Happy Birthday, O.G...I aint forget about you!
> *


THANKS CUZZIN


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2009, 11:55 PM~13821437
> *what up Snow. you need to send some of them chips down this way  :biggrin:
> *



OK IF U SEND ME SUM 64 IMPALA PARTS I NEED HOMIE?


HOW U BEEN AINT SEEN U MUCH ON HERE? ILL C U N OCT. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TwuEDNg8Ic&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## cripn8ez

I GOT U BEAT 187 HAHA



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-a_K9-mR3Q


----------



## cripn8ez

FUNNKY WHITEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qnoh3h6JD8


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhvFarMRXPM


STRIP SHOW ON THE WESTSIDE C.C TOPIC EVERY FRIDAY STOP BYE CHECC OUT THE HOES AND SHOW SUM LUV...........


STARTS N FEW HRS.....


----------



## DIPN714

HOP AT KOOL AIDS MAY 12 AT 7;PM HOP WHAT U GOT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 6 2009, 02:21 PM~13806339
> *Low blow...its all good, thats why they are called projects..because you have to work on em..plus once my truck is done,  I will have something to run you car over with..lol..that bitch is abou to get a 6 inch lift, blacked out and micky thompsons on 22`s..some *******\hood shit... all done in my cuzz back yard
> *


Should look good. However, I caution you, if you decide to become a regular in this topic, some folks in here hold you to your word if you say you're gonna do something.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 7 2009, 12:05 PM~13816689
> *U a fool.....FCE... :0
> *


I'm a liar too, cause I said I'd get those pics up.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 8 2009, 04:47 PM~13830343
> *HOP AT KOOL AIDS MAY 12 AT 7;PM  HOP WHAT U GOT
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 7 2009, 08:41 PM~13821230
> *187, what up, loc? Happy Birthday, O.G...I aint forget about you!
> *



X3


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 8 2009, 05:22 PM~13830572
> *Should look good. However, I caution you, if you decide to become a regular in this topic, some folks in here hold you to your word if you say you're gonna do something.
> *


ITs all good... I aint talking out the side of my neck so well see..ballin on a budget homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 8 2009, 05:22 PM~13830572
> *Should look good. However, I caution you, if you decide to become a regular in this topic, some folks in here hold you to your word if you say you're gonna do something.
> *


 :yessad: 

The great 187 camera debate!!!!!!!!! the big scotty due date!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez

west up all?????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 9 2009, 12:18 AM~13833126
> *X3
> *


THANKS BIG DIRT.. C-DAY WAS KINDA WACK THOUGH


----------



## BigTay

I've been all over this forum Lookin to get some help... I'm hoping the brothers can help me out! I'm a newbie to the low low scene I'm building a 2 door coupe 90'd and need some help finding chrome A-arms or any chrome undies I can get. Plz help a brotha out the S A brothas don't seem to wanna help me out. :uh:


----------



## DIPN714

ALL U CHIPPERS COME ON DOWN;;KOOL AIDS MAY 12 7;PM JUST $5.00


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BigTay_@May 11 2009, 11:13 PM~13858311
> *I've been all over this forum Lookin to get some help... I'm hoping the brothers can help me out! I'm a newbie to the low low scene I'm building a 2 door coupe 90'd and need some help finding chrome A-arms or any chrome undies I can get. Plz help a brotha out the S A brothas don't seem to wanna help me out. :uh:
> *


THAT'S UNUSUAL. THE ESSAYS WILL WORK FOR THEIR MONEY. IF YOU GOT THE ARMS JUST HIT UP BIG RICH ON THIS FORUM


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BigTay_@May 12 2009, 12:13 AM~13858311
> *I've been all over this forum Lookin to get some help... I'm hoping the brothers can help me out! I'm a newbie to the low low scene I'm building a 2 door coupe 90'd and need some help finding chrome A-arms or any chrome undies I can get. Plz help a brotha out the S A brothas don't seem to wanna help me out. :uh:
> *



LOOK ON PARTS FOR SALE TOPIC U MIGHT FIND THINGS THERE LOCO......  GOOD LUC WITH UR CAR..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 12 2009, 01:26 AM~13859145
> *ALL U  CHIPPERS  COME ON DOWN;;KOOL AIDS  MAY 12  7;PM  JUST  $5.00
> *



MAM WISH I COULD MAK IT TO KOOL AIDS THAT DAY BUT IM 2756 MILES AWAY :angry: ILL B BACC N THE LAND SOON MAYBE TO STAY? :biggrin: I MISS HOME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 12 2009, 06:19 AM~13860417
> *MAM WISH I COULD MAK IT TO KOOL AIDS THAT DAY BUT IM 2756 MILES AWAY :angry: ILL B BACC N THE LAND SOON MAYBE TO STAY? :biggrin: I MISS HOME
> *


AINT NO MONEY BACK WEST. I WOULD HAVE BEEN MADE IT BACK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 12 2009, 12:26 AM~13859145
> *ALL U  CHIPPERS  COME ON DOWN;;KOOL AIDS  MAY 12  7;PM  JUST  $5.00
> *


LET 'EM KNOW BIG AL


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLON9S42Pjw  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tvt61NX40U :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

tonight kool aids hop;;;;swang it


----------



## BigTay

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 12 2009, 06:18 AM~13860413
> *LOOK ON PARTS FOR SALE TOPIC U MIGHT FIND THINGS THERE LOCO......  GOOD LUC WITH UR CAR..
> *


I looked in parts for sale, But I was kinda lookin for someone local or near The Chi... That Cali Shipping Killin a Brotha!!


----------



## BigTay

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 12 2009, 05:49 AM~13860387
> *THAT'S UNUSUAL.  THE ESSAYS WILL WORK FOR THEIR MONEY.  IF YOU GOT THE ARMS JUST HIT UP BIG RICH ON THIS FORUM
> *


 I Know, I holla'd at Big rich before and Family was cool... It's that shipping from Cali thats Hurtin a Brotha... Ah! But Thanks Family For all Ya'll help... Stay Dippin Family, Stay Dippin...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Alright Dirt, I finally got around to uploading them pics from when we were out a few Sundays back. :biggrin: 

Loc Star rolled up to my crib.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Loc Star


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Linked up with Dirt Deezy


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 13 2009, 01:13 AM~13871036
> *Linked up with Dirt Deezy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD FELLAS,...LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BigTay_@May 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13868760
> *I Know, I holla'd at Big rich before and Family was cool... It's that shipping from Cali thats Hurtin a Brotha... Ah! But Thanks Family For all Ya'll help... Stay Dippin Family, Stay Dippin...
> *


IT'S ONLY ABOUT 90 BUCKS TO SHIP THEM ARMS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 13 2009, 03:13 AM~13871036
> *Linked up with Dirt Deezy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOOKING GOOD HOMIES REAL TALK GLAD TO C U CATS CHILLING AND GETTING UR RLL ON  


MAKE IT HAPPEN LOC'S


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 13 2009, 02:13 AM~13871036
> *Linked up with Dirt Deezy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 187PURE

ANY OF YALL FELLAS ROCK SWAY BARS IN YOUR A-ARMS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 13 2009, 09:12 AM~13872035
> *ANY OF YALL FELLAS ROCK SWAY BARS IN YOUR A-ARMS?
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 13 2009, 06:04 AM~13871977
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIES REAL TALK GLAD TO C U CATS CHILLING AND GETTING UR RLL ON
> MAKE IT HAPPEN LOC'S
> *


Thanks patna. There were all kinds of riders out that night. No seriously, there were....lol.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 13 2009, 08:49 AM~13872593
> *Thanks patna. There were all kinds of riders out that night. No seriously, there were....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ON A HORSE ON MANCHESTER AND WESTERN.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

LOCSTAR!


----------



## Dirt422

> Thanks patna. There were all kinds of riders out that night. No seriously, there were....lol.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...yeah it was cool that night....
> 
> Homeboy on the other horse was gettin his clown on....rememba.!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 13 2009, 11:49 AM~13872593
> *Thanks patna. There were all kinds of riders out that night. No seriously, there were....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHA :biggrin: FO SHO FOO'S RIDING HORSE'S NOW :uh: WHERE U N THE FARM'S? LOL  ITS CATS OUT HERE B THUGGED UP RIDING HORSE'S? ILL STIC TO LOW LOW'S  


DIRT DID U RIDE THAT LIVE STOCC? HAHA I REMEMBER U HAD A FEW BACC N THE DAYZ STALIONS THAT IS????? U KNOW PHS


----------



## BlackDawg

Somebody please splain to me what the hell is going on with those horses? That's legal? Is it a group of folks that do that or what?? Man that's the coolest shit, makes me wanna get one lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@May 13 2009, 10:46 AM~13874140
> *Somebody please splain to me what the hell is going on with those horses? That's legal? Is it a group of folks that do that or what?? Man that's the coolest shit, makes me wanna get one lol
> *


There's always dudes on horses out. They keep them horses out in Hawthorne if I recall correctly.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> Thanks patna. There were all kinds of riders out that night. No seriously, there were....lol.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...yeah it was cool that night....
> 
> Homeboy on the other horse was gettin his clown on....rememba.!
> 
> 
> 
> That one dude on the black horse was clownin. That horse was trained....had a nice stance and that fool was riding it backwards between all the cars. It was damn funny when he was about to throw that lasso on that girl. :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

****** WAS LASSO N LADIEZ TOO HAHA THATS WEST UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


MAN IM COMING HOME WITH A PONY THO? HAHA


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 12 2009, 07:44 AM~13861181
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLON9S42Pjw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tvt61NX40U :biggrin:
> *


Don't say I nvr gave u nuffin nikka.... :0 

http://rapidshare.com/files/209153498/N.O....-_True_Blue.rar

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 13 2009, 10:39 AM~13874067
> *HAHA  :biggrin: FO SHO FOO'S RIDING HORSE'S NOW :uh: WHERE U N THE FARM'S? LOL  ITS CATS OUT HERE B THUGGED UP RIDING HORSE'S? ILL STIC TO LOW LOW'S
> DIRT DID U RIDE THAT LIVE STOCC? HAHA I REMEMBER U HAD A FEW BACC N THE DAYZ STALIONS THAT IS????? U KNOW PHS
> *


Western and Manchester patna. For a second I thought one of them horses was gonna jump on Dirt's hood. :yes:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by BigTay_@May 11 2009, 10:13 PM~13858311
> *I've been all over this forum Lookin to get some help... I'm hoping the brothers can help me out! I'm a newbie to the low low scene I'm building a 2 door coupe 90'd and need some help finding chrome A-arms or any chrome undies I can get. Plz help a brotha out the S A brothas don't seem to wanna help me out. :uh:
> *


IF U IN GARY, U SHOULD CHECKOUT HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMZ.HE'LL HOOK U UP.
AND GOT A TOPIC RIGHT HERE ON LIL/LOWRIDER GENERAL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 14 2009, 03:36 PM~13886617
> *Don't say I nvr gave u nuffin nikka.... :0
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/209153498/N.O....-_True_Blue.rar
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH I HAD THIS ALBUM. MATTER FACT I HAD ALL 3. I WAS'NT FEELIN THIS ONE THOUGH, SO I PASSED IT OFF TO THE LITTLE HOMIE. "YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE" IS MY SHIT


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 14 2009, 03:46 PM~13887275
> *Western and Manchester patna. For a second I thought one of them horses was gonna jump on Dirt's hood. :yes:
> *


now what about when the horse takes a shit, they don't get a ticket or are required to clean that shit up? Man I'm throwed by this riding horse in the hood notion......lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@May 15 2009, 02:17 PM~13898274
> *now what about when the horse takes a shit, they don't get a ticket or are required to clean that shit up? Man I'm throwed by this riding horse in the hood notion......lol
> *


They do it here too. and ya you have to clean up. $300 fine in city limits.. My famly in AZ , glendale ride through town too..


We comming for 187 this summer. The Kings hiting 30 on single!!!!!!!! Man up , Old man!!!!!!!!! The OG UNC Caddi gona whoop pavement from under you!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 15 2009, 07:50 PM~13899525
> *They do it here too. and ya you have to clean up. $300 fine in city limits..  My famly in AZ , glendale ride through town too..
> We comming for 187 this summer. The Kings hiting 30 on single!!!!!!!! Man up  , Old man!!!!!!!!! The OG UNC Caddi gona whoop  pavement from under you!!!!!!! :0
> *



MY CARPICE IS JUST ABOUT DONE I MIGHT COME FOR U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GOTTA HAVE MORE THEN 30 FOR ME TO COME OUT :uh: 






GOOD AM MY BLK BRUTHAZ.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 16 2009, 04:11 AM~13903556
> *MY CARPICE IS JUST ABOUT DONE I MIGHT COME FOR U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GOTTA HAVE MORE THEN 30 FOR ME TO COME OUT :uh:
> GOOD AM MY BLK BRUTHAZ.................... :biggrin:
> *


It will. And be a dailey no trailor! Fina do ..... And weld..... And install.....


----------



## cripn8ez

NAME TIME PLACE AND WE WILL B THERE NO TREYLOR HAHA DRIVIN......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 17 2009, 05:17 AM~13910594
> *NAME TIME PLACE AND WE WILL B THERE NO TREYLOR HAHA DRIVIN......
> *


 :0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 15 2009, 06:50 PM~13899525
> * The Kings hiting 30 on single!!!!!!!!
> *


potato chippin ass ******....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 17 2009, 04:26 PM~13913654
> *potato chippin ass ******....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 17 2009, 06:26 PM~13913654
> *potato chippin ass ******....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

Morning Ryders.


----------



## Dirt422

Whut up ridaz!

Holiday weekend on deck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 18 2009, 12:20 PM~13920105
> *Whut up ridaz!
> 
> Holiday weekend on deck!! :thumbsup:
> *


YOU PLANNING ON Q'ING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 18 2009, 10:38 AM~13920293
> *YOU PLANNING ON Q'ING THIS WEEKEND?
> *



Yep..Yep..

Sat & Sun! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 18 2009, 07:55 AM~13918136
> *:uh:
> *


well I dont know how they do things in Philly but 30" aint shit to brag about.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13924411
> *well I dont know how they do things in Philly but 30" aint shit to brag about.....
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 18 2009, 07:00 PM~13924411
> *well I dont know how they do things in Philly but 30" aint shit to brag about.....
> *


YOU RIGHT IT AINT. WHY DON'T YOU SHOW US HOW YOU BUMPER KISS ON SINGLE GATE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 18 2009, 06:08 PM~13925950
> *YOU RIGHT IT AINT.  WHY DON'T YOU SHOW US HOW YOU BUMPER KISS ON SINGLE GATE
> *


30" is good for a street car, but I see what PBX is saying Patna.


----------



## streetrider

:0


----------



## budgetblueoval

can i be black today :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## budgetblueoval

can i be black today :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: 
30 for now. That's on old set-up. !!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 19 2009, 12:45 AM~13929474
> *30" is good for a street car, but I see what PBX is saying Patna.
> *


I'M NOT DISPUTING HIM. I JUST WANT HIM TO POST UP FLICS OF HIM HANGING HIS SHIT LIKE LAUNDRY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 19 2009, 07:16 AM~13930927
> *:uh:
> 30 for now. That's on old set-up. !!
> *


MAN CUT IT OUT WITH THE EXCUSES, 'CAUSE YOU AINT DOING NOTHIN


----------



## Tyrone

What's up, y'all? Been a minute since I've posted in here.

Has anyone heard from/spoken to 'Crenshaw's Finest'?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 19 2009, 09:04 AM~13931429
> *What's up, y'all? Been a minute since I've posted in here.
> 
> Has anyone heard from/spoken to 'Crenshaw's Finest'?
> *


NAW. HIM OR SCOTTY AINT BEEN ON HERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 19 2009, 06:26 AM~13931221-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN CUT IT OUT WITH THE EXCUSES, 'CAUSE YOU AINT DOING NOTHIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep bumping. you gonna be at the park trying to chill one day and we gonna roll up on you and take your galz and hot food on the grill!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@May 19 2009, 07:04 AM~13931429
> *What's up, y'all? Been a minute since I've posted in here.
> 
> Has anyone heard from/spoken to 'Crenshaw's Finest'?
> *


Cren got a new Job I heard. he has no Internet access anymore. Scotty well... His uncle put a foot in the arse.. ( who knows) That white guy Snow keeps up with them... :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13924411
> *well I dont know how they do things in Philly but 30" aint shit to brag about.....
> *


*x2 
ESPECIALLY ON A "SINGLE" PUMP *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 19 2009, 11:44 AM~13933042
> *x2
> ESPECIALLY ON A "SINGLE" PUMP
> *


MY SHIT DOES MORE THAN 30. I WAS BEING FACETIOUS TOWARDS PITBULLX


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 19 2009, 10:13 AM~13933369-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY SHIT DOES MORE THAN 30.  I WAS BEING FACETIOUS TOWARDS PITBULLX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KadillakKing_@May 4 2009, 05:05 PM~13783243
> *Im gonna say this one time and one time only... Next summer it's going dwn on da streets of philly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 187 I'm coming for dat ass.. NO excues... NO nuffin.... i'll keep you posted so keep ya batt's charged!!!!!
> ( ey mA.... THESE NICKAZ FITNA TRIP UP IN HERE GRAB DA POPCORN )
> *


*BETTER BECAUSE IT SOUNDS LIKE THIS CAT MEANS BUSINESS * :uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 19 2009, 01:02 PM~13933915
> *:biggrin:
> BETTER BECAUSE IT SOUNDS LIKE THIS CAT MEANS BUSINESS  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** GOT ME SHAKING IN MY CHUCKS :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 19 2009, 07:04 AM~13931429
> *What's up, y'all? Been a minute since I've posted in here.
> 
> Has anyone heard from/spoken to 'Crenshaw's Finest'?
> *




Whut up Tyrone!  



They been missing in action up in here....

Havent seen Trudawg in a minute either...
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 19 2009, 10:13 AM~13933369-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY SHIT DOES MORE THAN 30.  I WAS BEING FACETIOUS TOWARDS PITBULLX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Nigerian please!!!! with your white fast and furious BS!!!! Nos buttons and shit in your clackity caddi!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 11:02 AM~13933915
> *:biggrin:
> BETTER BECAUSE IT SOUNDS LIKE THIS CAT MEANS BUSINESS  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luagh all you want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 12:36 PM~13935184
> ****** GOT ME SHAKING IN MY CHUCKS :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got chucks!!!!!!!!!!! Oh please you cant even pay your sprint bill!!!! let alone keep your women in check . that's all right. One ride up I-95 and us country *****'s are gonna show you how to swank for real!!!!!!! Then take you woman and 3 wheel past you with her in my lap!!!!!!!! After that we going to spend your money at the local watering whore hole!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@May 19 2009, 12:37 PM~13935194
> *Havent seen Trudawg in a minute either...
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 Who cares ... Oh uppity brother!!!!!!! (tru) hes poots don't stink!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZj3CkrxB8U


Rida music!


----------



## curbserver78

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477515 for the midwest...:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 19 2009, 03:13 PM~13937142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rida music!
> *


Ole busta music!!!!!!!!!!!








real ryders!!!!!!! OGz!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 19 2009, 05:13 PM~13937142
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZj3CkrxB8U
> Rida music!
> *


I DON'T KNOW DOGG.. I DON'T REALLY FUCK WIT RICKY LIKE THAT. I USED TO SEE HIM UP SHARON HILL. *****'S KINDA WEIRD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 19 2009, 07:13 PM~13938542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real ryders!!!!!!! OGz!!!!!!
> *


AND YOU'S A OLE COMMERCIAL-ASS ***** WIT THAT SHIT. NOTHING AGAINST WAR.. I GREW UP ON WAR. IT'S JUST THAT *****'S LIKE YOU WOULD PLAY EITHER SNOOP, DRE, OR PAC IN YOUR LOWRIDER. JUST BECAUSE YOU THINK IT'S APPROPRIATE. THAT'S SOME OLE HOLLYWOOD BULLSHIT


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2009, 11:27 PM~13941652
> *AND YOU'S A OLE COMMERCIAL-ASS ***** WIT THAT SHIT.  NOTHING AGAINST WAR.. I GREW UP ON WAR.  IT'S JUST THAT *****'S LIKE YOU WOULD PLAY EITHER SNOOP, DRE, OR PAC IN YOUR LOWRIDER.  JUST BECAUSE YOU THINK IT'S APPROPRIATE.  THAT'S SOME OLE HOLLYWOOD BULLSHIT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@May 19 2009, 11:29 PM~13941693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EEEAZAY _:BA-BA-BA-BA:_ EEEAZAY :_BA-BA-BA-BA:_...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13941652
> *AND YOU'S A OLE COMMERCIAL-ASS ***** WIT THAT SHIT.  NOTHING AGAINST WAR.. I GREW UP ON WAR.  IT'S JUST THAT *****'S LIKE YOU WOULD PLAY EITHER SNOOP, DRE, OR PAC IN YOUR LOWRIDER.  JUST BECAUSE YOU THINK IT'S APPROPRIATE.  THAT'S SOME OLE HOLLYWOOD BULLSHIT
> *


I grew up on motown and jazz.. Never heard rap till later when we came back to the states!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2009, 11:31 PM~13941723
> *EEEAZAY :BA-BA-BA-BA: EEEAZAY :BA-BA-BA-BA:...
> *


Whaz crac'n MurdaPure....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ON THE ROAD 5 1/2 HOURS TO CINCO DE MAYO IN NC MAY 3RD  









WAITIN TO SERVE'M IN THE SINGLE PUMP CLASS. :biggrin: 









CHECK IT :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw

48''LATER AND FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW.BLACKMAGIC HYDROS ALL DAY EVERY DAY :biggrin: 









(posted by Flaked Og)
Case some you'll didn't know. this brotha held it down for the East Coast. and I can say he really does drive this car every where!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13941652-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOU'S A OLE COMMERCIAL-ASS ***** WIT THAT SHIT.  NOTHING AGAINST WAR.. I GREW UP ON WAR.  IT'S JUST THAT *****'S LIKE YOU WOULD PLAY EITHER SNOOP, DRE, OR PAC IN YOUR LOWRIDER.  JUST BECAUSE YOU THINK IT'S APPROPRIATE.  THAT'S SOME OLE HOLLYWOOD BULLSHIT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@May 19 2009, 12:58 PM~13935469
> *Luagh all you want...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2009, 09:23 PM~13941608
> *I DON'T KNOW DOGG.. I DON'T REALLY FUCK WIT RICKY LIKE THAT.  I USED TO SEE HIM UP SHARON HILL.  *****'S KINDA WEIRD
> *



whattt...dont know cuzz like that, but the beat by battlecat is niiiccceee


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 19 2009, 05:13 PM~13938542
> *Ole busta music!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real ryders!!!!!!! OGz!!!!!!
> *



Oh..War is tight.....this not one of even they best songs though..


----------



## Dirt422

This wuz like a one hit wonder what happened to ol' boy...song bumps though...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmI3VpsL5Kw


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 20 2009, 01:23 PM~13948302
> *Oh..War is tight.....this not one of even they best songs though..
> *


yup i got the 45' and the 12". 


> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 20 2009, 01:25 PM~13948345
> *This wuz like a one hit wonder what happened to ol' boy...song bumps though...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmI3VpsL5Kw
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 19 2009, 12:37 PM~13935194
> *Whut up Tyrone!
> They been missing in action up in here....
> 
> Havent seen Trudawg in a minute either...
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Cooling, 'Dirt'. Out here trying to make it.


----------



## sic713




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Zzzzzz


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 20 2009, 03:25 PM~13948345
> *This wuz like a one hit wonder what happened to ol' boy...song bumps though...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmI3VpsL5Kw
> *


C-WALKIN MUZIC


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 20 2009, 06:22 PM~13951186
> *Cooling, 'Dirt'. Out here trying to make it.
> *


Well keep on keeping on brotha!...

We all know " it aint eazy" just keep doing whats right


----------



## D-BO

You would've thought Dee was on E...the way the Caddy hit three!


----------



## D-BO




----------



## 187PURE

D-BO! I SEE YA BOOOYYY!!!! I WISH YOU COUD'VE STAYED LONGER SO WE CAN FINISH GETTIN OUR DRINK ON. I HAD A HUNNID TO SPEND :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

MY ***** D-BO WAS FUCKIN THEM UP WITH THE GUCCI SHOES


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 22 2009, 01:02 AM~13965787
> *MY ***** D-BO WAS FUCKIN THEM UP WITH THE GUCCI SHOES
> *


Haha...you know I'm on that East Coast Gangsta twist! Mobbed out with hard bottoms! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13965580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would've thought Dee was on E...the way the Caddy hit three!
> *


 :0 Thats IT!!!!!!!!!!!! The king on 16" and you can walk under his!!!!!!!!!!! I see you finally go tthe gutz fixed. !!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13965601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You skinny brothaz and your chunkies!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Both you foolz need to nose up!!!!!! ( Kaddi King vrs 187) those cars are twins. yours has a moon roof!!!!!!!!! And that Apc wheel...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 21 2009, 11:59 PM~13965760
> *D-BO!  I SEE YA BOOOYYY!!!!  I WISH YOU COUD'VE STAYED LONGER SO WE CAN FINISH GETTIN OUR DRINK ON.  I HAD A HUNNID TO SPEND :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD 187 SEE YOU TONIGHT BOY................


----------



## 187PURE

MOANING FOLKS.. WESTSYYDE HA HA!! BUT I'M TRYNA HIT HARD ON THE EAST


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 22 2009, 06:52 AM~13966899
> *:0  Thats IT!!!!!!!!!!!! The king on 16" and you can walk under his!!!!!!!!!!!  *


NAW THERE'S MORE.. I'M ON 16 IN. STROKES MY DAMN SELF. ***** THE ONLY THING YOU'VE BEEN RIGHT ABOUT SO FAR IS THE STEERING WHEEL. I'M BOUT TO '86' THAT AND BREAK DOWN AND GET ME A NARDI.. THEY'RE ONLY 350


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 22 2009, 01:45 AM~13965601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight lac, tighten up that front bumper cuz


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 20 2009, 06:18 AM~13944121
> *ON THE ROAD 5 1/2 HOURS TO CINCO DE MAYO IN NC MAY 3RD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAITIN TO SERVE'M IN THE SINGLE PUMP CLASS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK IT :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw
> 
> 48''LATER AND FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW.BLACKMAGIC HYDROS ALL DAY EVERY DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (posted by Flaked Og)
> Case some you'll didn't know. this brotha held it down for the East Coast. and I can say he really does drive this car every where!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: Congrats!!!!!
> *


I love to see my homie with their kids


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 22 2009, 07:28 AM~13967814
> *I love to see my homie with their kids
> *


That's how we do down herrrrr! Its a famly thang...all day..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 21 2009, 09:45 PM~13965601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


187PURE looks like an older Ray J. 

I can tell that Chubby Chasing 187 got drunk and stabbed that girl in the arm. Crazy Old Fool.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 22 2009, 12:44 PM~13971089
> *187PURE looks like an older Ray J.
> 
> I can tell that Chubby Chasing 187 got drunk and stabbed that girl in the arm. Crazy Old Fool.
> *



He like "em" big and chunky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO+May 22 2009, 01:45 AM~13965601-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CADI LOOKS GOOD CUZZIN  CHUCC WALKIN ALSO HELLZ YEAH.
> 
> LIKE THEN GUCCI'S TO D-BO GANGSTA!!!!!!
> 
> THATS WHATS UP D-BO TOLD ME HE WAS GONNA GO GET AT CHA :cheesy:
> 
> MAN I THOUGHT U WAS A BIGGER LOC THEN THAT  HAHA J/K 187 ILL GET OUT THERE TO YA ONE DAY  KEEP LOC N LOCO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> YO HERE IS A LIL PROGRESS IVE BEEN DOING FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS ON CRIPN8EZ
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13974423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!! HERE I COME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

Here some pic's homies of my new build,got both fenders and the header on last week.


----------



## DKM ATX

Going to try and drop this in over the weekend before i pay to get it done.


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Dirt422

wash them whitewall cuzz!! LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 23 2009, 05:22 PM~13979302
> *wash them whitewall cuzz!! LOL
> *



SHIT THEY NEW HAVENT EVEN WASHED THE CAR YET? :angry: HAHA IN TIME WHEN ALL IS DONE JUST NEED THE PUMPS N THEN BOOM BAMM HERE I COME STRAIGHT TO THE PIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13925950-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU RIGHT IT AINT.  WHY DON'T YOU SHOW US HOW YOU BUMPER KISS ON SINGLE GATE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im looking for a g-body just for that reason
> the 63 is way too nice to be tearing up like that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@May 19 2009, 12:45 AM~13929474
> *30" is good for a street car, but I see what PBX is saying Patna.
> *


I guess ive become numb to most hoppers, if it aint smashin back bumper and tryin to tear through the ground it doesnt impress me anymore


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:wave: 
Wassup Homies!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 23 2009, 08:40 PM~13980249
> *:wave:
> Wassup Homies!
> *



WHAT IT DO?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Whatup Cripn! Still tryin to finish this damn 4!  Heard YOU got one!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 23 2009, 08:55 PM~13980334
> *Whatup Cripn! Still tryin to finish this damn 4!  Heard YOU got one!
> *



YEAH AND MAN IM JUST STARTING SO I FEEL YA LOC BIG TIME :biggrin: :angry: :uh:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I know....its a process lol. just got my engine done still waiting on my quarters to get finished  Getting down to the wire though finally, its been 3 damn years


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Wheres that damn Scotty at!!!!???


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Let me know if you looking for any 4 shit. I may have it laying around


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13965601
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dat's U 187...throwin up dat "C"...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13981808
> *Dat's U 187...throwin up dat "C"...
> *


Good thing CF won't see that.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 23 2009, 02:25 PM~13979670
> *
> I guess ive become numb to most hoppers, if it aint smashin back bumper and tryin to tear through the ground it doesnt impress me anymore
> *


Car needs to be clean. None of that faded paint, bumper-less non-sense.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 23 2009, 05:25 PM~13979670
> *Im looking for a g-body just for that reason
> the 63 is way too nice to be tearing up like that
> I guess ive become numb to most hoppers, if it aint smashin back bumper and tryin to tear through the ground it doesnt impress me anymore
> *


I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 24 2009, 12:15 AM~13981808
> *Dat's U 187...throwin up dat "C"...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 24 2009, 12:41 AM~13981956
> *Good thing CF won't see that.
> *


I AINT WORRIED BOUT CF.. HE'S PERPATRATIN A WEENY


----------



## LOCOTORO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 24 2009, 09:07 AM~13982949
> *I AINT WORRIED BOUT CF.. HE'S PERPATRATIN A WEENY
> *


yo you rember when you picked up your car in nj at bills crib i was the guy who stoped by with the garbage truck


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+May 24 2009, 12:45 AM~13981978-->
> 
> 
> 
> Car needs to be clean. None of that faded paint, bumper-less non-sense.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no half steppin allowed
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 24 2009, 08:05 AM~13982945
> *I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT
> *


once I get my hands on another gbody Ill be smashin with tha quickness


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WAZ UP BLACK LOWRIDERZ :nicoderm:
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...G_0003-Copy.jpg


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

DAM lol


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

HERE IT GO! :nicoderm: 
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0002.jpg :nicoderm:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 24 2009, 05:07 AM~13982949
> *I AINT WORRIED BOUT CF.. HE'S PERPATRATIN A WEENY
> *


CF gonna put his hand on you now  :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@May 24 2009, 03:25 PM~13984263
> *http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0002.jpg :nicoderm:
> *



NICE LOOKS LIKE MINEZ???? :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13980388
> *Wheres that damn Scotty at!!!!???
> *



HE IS CHILLIN THINK HE GOT A CAR? :uh: 

Let me know if you looking for any 4 shit. I may have it laying around 


FO SHO I NEED A FEW THINS I NEED IMPALA MOLDINGS N GOOD SHAPE NONE SS TYPE?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+May 24 2009, 11:43 AM~13984123-->
> 
> 
> 
> no half steppin allowed
> once I get my hands on another gbody Ill be smashin with tha quickness
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13986944
> *HE IS CHILLIN THINK HE GOT A CAR? :uh:
> 
> Let me know if you looking for any 4 shit. I may have it laying around
> FO SHO I NEED A FEW THINS I NEED IMPALA MOLDINGS N GOOD SHAPE NONE SS TYPE?
> *


 hno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LOCOTORO_@May 24 2009, 08:20 AM~13982965
> *yo you rember when you picked up your car in nj at bills crib i was the guy who stoped by with the garbage truck
> *


YEAH I REMEMBER YOU CANNON.. WHAT'S GOOD THOUGH?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@May 24 2009, 02:25 PM~13984263
> *http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0002.jpg :nicoderm:
> *


LOOKS GOOD DOGG. THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## LOCOTORO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 25 2009, 07:13 AM~13988879
> *YEAH I REMEMBER YOU CANNON.. WHAT'S GOOD THOUGH?
> *


cool i ll see you in md


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 23 2009, 06:02 PM~13980383
> *I know....its a process lol. just got my engine done still waiting on my quarters to get finished  Getting down to the wire though finally, its been 3 damn years
> *


I feel your pain  
Im almost 5 yrs and hopefully ill be driving it by september :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got (13z) rimz :uh: (6) for car , one spare for a fellow ryder.. :0


----------



## cripn8ez

GOOD AM LOC'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 26 2009, 11:41 AM~14000336
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOHHH SHIT!! :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ccarriii+May 26 2009, 09:41 AM~14000336-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 26 2009, 10:39 AM~14000972
> *OOOOOHHH SHIT!! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: silly!!!!! n&*^%$!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 25 2009, 11:34 AM~13990305
> *I feel your pain
> Im almost 5 yrs and hopefully ill be driving it by september :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14000336
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH BABY THATZ WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## cadillacj

where all the pics of the sistas at all the shows and posted up on lows, i see the others but i wanna see some of our lovlys


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 26 2009, 07:55 PM~14007001
> *where all the pics of the sistas at all the shows and posted up on lows, i see the others but i wanna see some of our lovlys
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillacj

dont get me wrong i love all the ladies but i want to see my sistas when eva i can


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

:wave: GOOD MORNIN BLACK LOWRIDERZ


----------



## cadillacj

what up fly guy


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj+May 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14018613-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong i love  all the ladies but i want to see my sistas when eva i can
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first 200pg.. Look up big potties booty meat topic' :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FLYGUY'95CADDY_@May 28 2009, 07:04 AM~14023481
> *:wave: GOOD MORNIN BLACK LOWRIDERZ
> *


zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by candimann_@May 28 2009, 12:26 PM~14026727
> *first 200pg..  Look up big potties booty meat topic' :cheesy:
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


post a link cuz i cant find shit i started at 1 and am at 112 this is takin 2 long but i guess ill do it fo my sistas AND THAT BOOTY MEAT :biggrin:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

YO,WAZ GOOD CADDI :nicoderm:


----------



## dadysgirl

_
307 SMOG LEGAL</span>_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 28 2009, 08:18 PM~14031492
> *JUST CLEANED THE ENGINE FOR THIS WEEKENDS LG SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

when you ever gona show off a fully done hood on that car... :biggrin: I have never seen if you even have one. lol


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 28 2009, 09:18 PM~14031492
> *JUST CLEANED THE ENGINE FOR THIS WEEKENDS LG SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF MY ENGINE LOOKED LIKE THAT I WOULDN'T PUT A HOOD ON IT NEITHER :nicoderm:


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl

_1st Place Full Custom Majestics Delano_


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl

_VISALIA SHOW THIS YEAR_


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## cadillacj

like i said i love my latinas but damn where my sistas at i m now on page 245 and its only been like 25 to 30 POST EM UP


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 29 2009, 10:13 AM~14035942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO HOMIE R THOOSE REMINGTON WW TIRES AND WHERE DID U GET'EM FROM :nicoderm:
AND I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN WHEN YOU SAY DADDYZGIRL http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Lroi

whaddup yall?


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@May 29 2009, 11:20 AM~14037225
> *YO HOMIE R THOOSE REMINGTON WW TIRES AND WHERE DID U GET'EM FROM  :nicoderm:
> AND I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN WHEN YOU SAY DADDYZGIRL http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0002.jpg
> *


REMINGTONS HOMMIE, GOT THEM A YEAR AGO FROM A FRIEND OUT OF TOWN, VERY HARD TO FIND, HERE IS THE REAL DADDYSGIRL. YOUR DADZGIRLS ARE CUTE. I GOT A 12 GAUGE FOR MY GIRLS TEENAGE YEARS.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14047559
> *Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

I moved way up unlike your frame that's just paint and roll off trailer queen!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2009, 06:14 PM~14047559
> *Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!
> *



OOO SHIT ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 HAHA PIC UP UR PHONE FOO IVE BEEN CALLING U? :angry: 





HERE U GO LOC'Z


----------



## cripn8ez

DIRT WEST GOOD LOCO?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 31 2009, 10:43 AM~14052875
> *DIRT WEST GOOD LOCO?
> *



West up homie! looking good with the six foe!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14047559
> *Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!
> *



Damn! where U been :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 31 2009, 01:46 PM~14052891
> *West up homie! looking good with the six foe!
> *



THANX MAN IM TRYING TO GET THERE?


----------



## Dirt422

[/quote]


Thats some serious detail right there :0 

How long it take you to clean your engine when you gettin ready for shows?

Just wondering.....


----------



## cripn8ez

YEAH THATS A BAD ASS CAR


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@May 29 2009, 09:07 AM~14035870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRO YOU HAVE A REALLY NICE CAR..GOT A QUESTIONF FOR YOU, THAT GLASS WORK IF SICK..IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING WHAT IS THE PRICE RANGE ON THAT?


----------



## kc07charger

IS SICK


----------



## 81 lac

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=110397205792 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2009, 02:14 PM~14047559
> *Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!
> *


Your cake ass needs to pay your phone bill........ya ole pre paid wireless weenie.


----------



## KLIQUE64

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## dadysgirl

>


Thats some serious detail right there :0 

How long it take you to clean your engine when you gettin ready for shows?

Just wondering.....
[/quote]
_TAKES 3 DAYS TO CLEAN THE WHOLE CAR FROM TOP TO BOTTOM_


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@May 31 2009, 11:59 AM~14053336
> *BRO YOU HAVE A REALLY NICE CAR..GOT A QUESTIONF FOR YOU, THAT GLASS WORK IF SICK..IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING WHAT IS THE PRICE RANGE ON THAT?
> *


_PAID $1,200 FOR WINDOWS WORK _


----------



## "G-Money"

Got a few more things to detail up on her for this summer but at lest she out riden this year. 










heres my 84 coupe aka Chocolate Ty


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2009, 04:14 PM~14047559
> *Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP CREN


----------



## 187PURE

> Got a few more things to detail up on her for this summer but at lest she out riden this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 84 coupe aka Chocolate Ty
> [/b]


LOOKS GOOD G. ARE YOU GONNA 90 THAT THANG OUT?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14061495
> *LOOKS GOOD G.  ARE YOU GONNA 90 THAT THANG OUT?
> *


Thanks Pure. 

Yep, next year or should I say next riden seasson she will be 90d out. 

I'm only missing the fleetwood chrome rocker trim. 
I have all the moldings, I just got to make the ones for doors. 
I'm still split in changeing to the 90's headlights or puting in some caprice headlights and rocken the 90's bumpers. 

I see where you got your Lac looking proper this year.


----------



## BlackDawg

looking good!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2009, 02:14 PM~14047559
> *Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> Got a few more things to detail up on her for this summer but at lest she out riden this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 84 coupe aka Chocolate Ty
> [/b]


I like it homie.


----------



## D-BO




----------



## 187PURE

> Thanks Pure.
> 
> Yep, next year or should I say next riden seasson she will be 90d out.
> 
> I'm only missing the fleetwood chrome rocker trim.
> I have all the moldings, I just got to make the ones for doors.
> I'm still split in changeing to the 90's headlights or puting in some caprice headlights and rocken the 90's bumpers.
> 
> I see where you got your Lac looking proper this year.
> [/b]


:thumbsup: 

I'M TRYING HOMIE I'M TRYING. IF FAMILY MEMBERS CAN ACT RIGHT, MAYBE I CAN GET SHIT DONE IN A TIMELY MANNER. MUTHAFUCKAS KEEP ACTIN UP THOUGH :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 2 2009, 12:44 AM~14069086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE YALL BOYS HAD BIG FUN. THAT'S MY HOMIE MICK ON THE SWITCH


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:56 AM~14070321
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'M TRYING HOMIE I'M TRYING.  IF FAMILY MEMBERS CAN ACT RIGHT, MAYBE I CAN GET SHIT DONE IN A TIMELY MANNER.  MUTHAFUCKAS KEEP ACTIN UP THOUGH :angry:
> *


I feel ya playboy. Nonetheless your Fleet is looking clean. 

G.M. dropped the ball yesterday, everything around here is now tight. Out side of getting some new clips for my back top trim and some new tires. thats it on the lolo unitl after X-mas this year. 
and gas wants to creep back up...........yea its ugly around here.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jun 1 2009, 10:25 PM~14067473
> *I like it homie.
> *


Thanks Playboy.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14047559
> *Figures y'all still ain't movin' shit!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 








Since you wanna sneek peek


----------



## 187PURE

> I feel ya playboy. Nonetheless your Fleet is looking clean.
> 
> G.M. dropped the ball yesterday, everything around here is now tight. Out side of getting some new clips for my back top trim and some new tires. thats it on the lolo unitl after X-mas this year.
> and gas wants to creep back up...........yea its ugly around here.
> [/b]


Thanks Doggy


----------



## 187PURE

D-BO, I NEED A MASTER CYLINDER. BRAKES WAS BLED CORRECTLY THIS TIME, AND ADJUSTED. IT'S GOTTA BE THAT. THE HOMIE AT THE SHOP IS LOOKIN OUT THOUGH


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:58 AM~14071081
> *D-BO, I NEED A MASTER CYLINDER.  BRAKES WAS BLED CORRECTLY THIS TIME, AND ADJUSTED.  IT'S GOTTA BE THAT.  THE HOMIE AT THE SHOP IS LOOKIN OUT THOUGH
> *


YO DO MASTER CYLINDER TEST HOMEY.........


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Anybody got ac compressor brackets for a stock 73-75 Impala or Caprice? Also need a compressor


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 1 2009, 11:44 PM~14069086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 2 2009, 12:58 PM~14071081
> *D-BO, I NEED A MASTER CYLINDER.  BRAKES WAS BLED CORRECTLY THIS TIME, AND ADJUSTED.  IT'S GOTTA BE THAT.  THE HOMIE AT THE SHOP IS LOOKIN OUT THOUGH
> *


Shiiit, I need a whole new brake line set!


----------



## budgetblueoval

hay i just found out i knocked up some bitch and im denyin the shit because the kid will get in the way of my cadillac and my crack sales.. am i black yet :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 2 2009, 11:26 PM~14079570
> *hay i just found out i knocked up some bitch and im denyin the shit because the kid will get in the way of my cadillac and my crack sales.. am i black yet :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 2 2009, 12:44 PM~14070947
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you wanna sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 3 2009, 01:26 AM~14079570
> *hay i just found out i knocked up some bitch and im denyin the shit because the kid will get in the way of my cadillac and my crack sales.. am i black yet :cheesy:
> *


NO JUST AN ASSHOLE :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 2 2009, 11:28 PM~14078105
> *Shiiit, I need a whole new brake line set!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## DIPN714

black or not u need to man uo 2 ur kid'' ur caDY IS PROBLY JUNK ANY WAY


----------



## cripn8ez

DIRT HERE U GO ME & B LOC










FEW CARS I HAD WAY BACC


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE U GO DIRT U MIGHT WANT THESE ALSO











R.I.P MEL BURN


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## DKM ATX

Just to put it out there,the Lakers in 5


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 4 2009, 10:07 AM~14091802
> *Just to put it out there,the Lakers in 5
> *



LAKERS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 4 2009, 09:09 AM~14091813
> *LAKERS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Snow, what it dew, O.G? By the way, the 4oe is on point!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 4 2009, 11:58 AM~14092707
> *Snow, what it dew, O.G? By the way, the 4oe is on point!
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? IM CHILLIN JUST BABY SITTING LOL. THANX BRO IM TRYING TO GET IT THERE?


HOWS U DOING?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2009, 03:27 PM~14084153
> *black or not u need to man uo 2 ur kid'' ur caDY IS PROBLY JUNK ANY WAY
> *


HE WAS TRYING TO BE FUNNY :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 1 2009, 09:01 AM~14060735-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP CREN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuzzz upp!
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Jun 2 2009, 10:44 AM~14070947
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you wanna sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like tha package tray!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14096613
> *Wuzzz upp!
> I like tha package tray!
> *



FUCC U ****** WHERE U BEEN? :0 HAHA J/K WEST GOOD CALL ME FOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2009, 06:11 PM~14096613
> *Wuzzz upp!
> I like tha package tray!
> *


HOW'S THE FOE?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:30 AM~14091552
> *DIRT HERE U GO ME & B LOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEW CARS I HAD WAY BACC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool got braids !!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 

Damn yoou have not changed in 35 yrs........ :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 5 2009, 07:56 AM~14102088
> *fool got braids !!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> Damn yoou have not changed in 35 yrs........ :cheesy:
> *


CAN'T YOU TELL THOSE ARE OLD FLICS DUMB ASS!


----------



## Nameless

187 Was up loc im going to harrys on monday to look for a glass for that 44" i will holla at you !!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 5 2009, 09:55 AM~14102716
> *187 Was up loc im going to harrys on monday to look for a glass for that 44" i will holla at you !!!
> *


'PRECIATE IT GOOD BROTHA


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2009, 04:11 PM~14096613
> *Wuzzz upp!
> I like tha package tray!
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jun 2 2009, 01:44 AM~14069086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 5 2009, 07:49 AM~14102676
> *CAN'T YOU TELL THOSE ARE OLD FLICS DUMB ASS!
> *


 :uh: 

no I only seen him in person like yadad ya da yada many times ***** :uh:


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## cripn8ez

WHAT UP PEPS HOWS THE LIFE?


IM LOOKING FO ANOTHER IMPLA WHO HAS SUM THING CLEAN I SOLD MINEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 8 2009, 04:29 AM~14124131
> *WHAT UP PEPS HOWS THE LIFE?
> IM LOOKING FO ANOTHER IMPLA WHO HAS SUM THING CLEAN I SOLD MINEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

you need to be a car sales men.. turning cars out left and right...


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 8 2009, 04:29 AM~14124131
> *WHAT UP PEPS HOWS THE LIFE?
> IM LOOKING FO ANOTHER IMPLA WHO HAS SUM THING CLEAN I SOLD MINEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What u looking for and what kind of loot you trying to spend


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 8 2009, 03:50 PM~14127682
> *:0
> 
> you need to be a car sales men.. turning cars out left and right...
> *



FUCC IT IF I CANMAKE A PROFIT THEN THATS WHAT IT WILL B MADE HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! WESTSIDE CAR SALES!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 8 2009, 05:54 PM~14129047
> *What u looking for and what kind of loot you trying to spend
> *



SHIT I DONT KNOW WHAT EVER CETCHES MY EYE AND LOOK GOOD U KNOW BUT I MIGHT SAVE A LIL MORE TILL X MAS THEN TREAT MESELF TO SUM THNG BETTER U KNOW?  BUT WHATS U GOT N MIND WHATS OUT THERE N THE LAND LOCO?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 9 2009, 04:03 AM~14136125
> *SHIT I DONT KNOW WHAT EVER CETCHES MY EYE AND LOOK GOOD U KNOW BUT I MIGHT SAVE A LIL MORE TILL X MAS THEN TREAT MESELF TO SUM THNG BETTER U KNOW?  BUT WHATS U GOT N MIND WHATS OUT THERE N THE LAND LOCO?
> *












since your geting old there buddy.. you'll be the talk of the lowrider show.. You and V can get matching ones.. :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 9 2009, 06:00 AM~14136120
> *FUCC IT IF I CANMAKE A PROFIT THEN THATS WHAT IT WILL B MADE HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! WESTSIDE CAR SALES!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


YOU AINT GOTTA 'SPLAIN NOTHIN TO HIM MAN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 9 2009, 07:01 AM~14136570
> *YOU AINT GOTTA 'SPLAIN NOTHIN TO HIM MAN
> *


man shut up!!!!!!!!! you have no sense of humor or personality!!!!! you most deff a boring person... maybe thats why you cant keep up with them gals.. :0


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK LOW RIDERS;;TAKEN IT TO THEM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 9 2009, 01:23 PM~14138991
> *BLACK LOW RIDERS;;TAKEN IT TO THEM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s540.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/alloutcustoms/DSCN5702.flv"></embed>


----------



## DIPN714

CHECK BIG AL OUT;;;;SAN BERDINO SHOW;;


----------



## dadysgirl

_LOWRIDER TOUR SAN BERNADINO, 2nd Place Full Custom 80's_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jun 10 2009, 12:09 AM~14147044
> *LOWRIDER TOUR SAN BERNADINO, 2nd Place Full Custom 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I like the hood on... congrats!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 9 2009, 01:33 PM~14139104
> *CHECK BIG AL OUT;;;;SAN BERDINO SHOW;;
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 10 2009, 05:16 AM~14147665
> *:0  I like the hood on... congrats!!!
> *


_THANKS_


----------



## Black Quarterback

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

[/quote]


CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE... :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 9 2009, 11:33 AM~14139104
> *CHECK BIG AL OUT;;;;SAN BERDINO SHOW;;
> 
> *




WAY TO SERVE 'EM BIG AL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jun 10 2009, 01:09 AM~14147044
> *LOWRIDER TOUR SAN BERNADINO, 2nd Place Full Custom 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE,CONGRATZ :nicoderm:


----------



## God's Son2

Big Al said it on NPR...... http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2009/0...glory_days.html


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jun 10 2009, 01:09 AM~14147044
> *LOWRIDER TOUR SAN BERNADINO, 2nd Place Full Custom 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!! Gana be nice out on this coast.. Let's get Some pics uP! Ill be out ryding.. :biggrin:


----------



## JAZZY2

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 3 2009, 01:27 PM~14084153
> *black or not u need to man uo 2 ur kid'' ur caDY IS PROBLY JUNK ANY WAY
> *


IS HE FOR REAL :uh:


----------



## Black Quarterback

Up!!!!


----------



## duels045

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 21 2009, 09:42 PM~13965580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would've thought Dee was on E...the way the Caddy hit three!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by duels045_@Jun 15 2009, 12:41 AM~14191673
> *:wow:
> *


BUMPER WAS HANGING THAT DAY. I DID'NT PEEP IT TIL LATER. IT'S BEEN STRAIGHTEND OUT THOUGH


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

:wave: GOOD MORNING BLACK LOWRIDERZ :nicoderm:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 11 2009, 11:34 PM~14166250
> *Big Al said it on NPR...... http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2009/0...glory_days.html
> *


I heard that story here in Detroit too. Nice piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jun 15 2009, 09:39 AM~14193313
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING BLACK LOWRIDERZ :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HMM, LOOKS LIKE A BACK IN THE DAY FLIC. I LOVE THE OLD TIMES


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD BRUTHAZ??????????


----------



## just.love48

My Webpage


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 15 2009, 09:40 AM~14193790
> *HMM, LOOKS LIKE A BACK IN THE DAY FLIC.  I LOVE THE OLD TIMES
> *


YEAH HOMIE,YOU GOT A GOOD EYE THAT WAS DAM NEAR 10yrs AGO.BUT I STILL HAVE THOSE SAME PUMPZ.AND GLAD I KEPT'EM BECAUSE NOBODY ROCKZ THATCANDY&CHOME HI-LOW. NOW DAYZ,BUT THEY WISH THEY DID :biggrin: :nicoderm: GOT THOSE PUMPZ IN A TOWNCAR NOW.


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## dadysgirl

>


CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE... :cheesy:
[/quote]
_THANKS_


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats good Ryders.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

That purple car is the Sasha Vujacic of this topic!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2009, 03:48 AM~14225692
> *That purple car is the Sasha Vujacic of this topic!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


CUZZO PHONE????????????????? :angry: 


GET AT ME PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO PEPZ WEST GOING ON N THE WORLD OF ????????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2009, 02:48 AM~14225692
> *That purple car is the Sasha Vujacic of this topic!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


MAN WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING? :uh: WHAT'S GOING ON WITH YOUR RIDER?


----------



## BIGRUBE644

63 IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED WITH WHITE AND RED PIPPING. CLEAN ASS HELL.
JUST TESTING THE WATERS .. CASH MONEY NO TRADES PLEASE. IF INTERESTED PM ME. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. THANK YOU


----------



## cripn8ez

WHAT U WANT FOR THAT 63?


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F. 

Wish all the fathers out there a happy fathers day weekend.


----------



## bigswanga

> T.G.I.F.
> 
> Wish all the fathers out there a happy fathers day weekend.
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: Thats whats up


----------



## Tyrone

What's happening, y'all?!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

HAPPY FATHERS DAY BLACK LOWRIDERZ :wave: 










:nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 20 2009, 08:07 PM~14249457
> *What's happening, y'all?!
> *


WHAT'S GOIN ON TY


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2009, 09:08 AM~14261184
> *WHAT'S GOIN ON TY
> *


Cooling. Where's the flicks of the Cadillac?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Wassup Peeps :biggrin: Guess I'll post a few pics from tha STL :biggrin: A lil picnic we had a couple weeks ago


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 22 2009, 03:06 PM~14263160
> *Cooling. Where's the flicks of the Cadillac?
> *


DON'T WANT TO POST THEM YET TIL I GET MY TOP DONE. FAMILY 1ST BRO


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jun 22 2009, 03:49 PM~14263892
> *Wassup Peeps  :biggrin: Guess I'll post a few pics from tha STL  :biggrin: A lil picnic we had a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE  :0


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jun 22 2009, 02:49 PM~14263892
> *Wassup Peeps  :biggrin: Guess I'll post a few pics from tha STL  :biggrin: A lil picnic we had a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:dunno:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jun 22 2009, 01:49 PM~14263892
> *Wassup Peeps  :biggrin: Guess I'll post a few pics from tha STL  :biggrin: A lil picnic we had a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

THIS IS THE MOOD I'M IN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMswkmTGycs :420:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 25 2009, 08:01 AM~14293079
> *THIS IS THE MOOD I'M IN
> 
> 
> 
> :420:
> *


 :uh: 50yr old pot head...... no wonder you got a apc steering wheel!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman




----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

THA BADEST SWITCH BOX IN THA WORLD!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEPS??????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 28 2009, 05:25 AM~14319731
> *WEST GOOD PEPS??????????
> *












I snapped this pic of big scotty in the park last week!!!!! he ran.. :angry:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird

n ya mouf


----------



## The most hated

WHAT CRACCIN PEEPS...

































































































OH YEA FUCK BITCH ASS SCOTTY


----------



## CHUCC

Just a couple a pics from the park Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 

Nice pics! Love that pink. Some nice weather out this past weekend. I know some brothaz wher out cruzin.


----------



## BlackDawg




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 29 2009, 04:07 PM~14331884
> *Just a couple a pics from the park Sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I cant wait to see that Plague in Tigers car.....Yall looking goood


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 24 2009, 01:57 PM~14285029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 30 2009, 02:35 PM~14342536
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 30 2009, 12:36 PM~14340261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG AL IS ALRIGHT WITH ME :thumbsup: 

OH YEAH, WORD ON THE STREET IS KOOLAID GOT THE BEST COILS. MOTION 3 HYDRAULICS USE THEY COILS.


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT IT DO D-BO. I'MA GET AT YOU TONIGHT

AY TYRONE, I CAN RELATE TO YOU NOW BROTHA.. I GOT CUSTODY OF MY DAUGHTER :biggrin: CADDY'S ON HOLD THOUGH :tears:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jun 28 2009, 06:40 PM~14322242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snapped this pic of big scotty in the park last week!!!!! he ran.. :angry:
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 30 2009, 04:35 PM~14342536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2009, 07:56 AM~14349957
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 30 2009, 10:37 AM~14340928
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I cant wait to see that Plague in Tigers car.....Yall looking goood
> *


Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

Went to a car show this past weekend..

Wasn't a "low-low" show, but there were some nice rides.....


----------



## BLVD

*Coming Soon...*


----------



## Dirt422




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2009, 07:53 AM~14349922
> *WHAT IT DO D-BO.  I'MA GET AT YOU TONIGHT
> 
> AY TYRONE, I CAN RELATE TO YOU NOW BROTHA..  I GOT CUSTODY OF MY DAUGHTER :biggrin:  CADDY'S ON HOLD THOUGH :tears:
> *


Bought time your black ass did something good! 


Congratulations and keep up the good black male father thing! And by a slugger!


----------



## BlackDawg

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 1 2009, 05:34 PM~14356196
> *Went to a car show this past weekend..
> 
> Wasn't a "low-low" show, but there were some nice rides.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pics Dirt422. I seen that rag 56 in person. Its real clean. Did you notice the Rolex watch as the clock on the dash?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 2 2009, 09:30 AM~14361729
> *Nice Pics Dirt422. I seen that rag 56 in person. Its real clean. Did you notice the Rolex watch as the clock on the dash?
> *


Thanks
Yeah I seen it.....Man! I know that cost a cool grip!! :0 :0


----------



## Nameless

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2009, 07:56 AM~14349957
> *:roflmao:
> *


Yo D its your favorite White boy up in here I got something for ya but the phone is no workin holla at me homie 
Ok I will give you a clue 44


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2009, 09:53 AM~14349922
> *WHAT IT DO D-BO.  I'MA GET AT YOU TONIGHT
> 
> AY TYRONE, I CAN RELATE TO YOU NOW BROTHA..  I GOT CUSTODY OF MY DAUGHTER :biggrin:  CADDY'S ON HOLD THOUGH :tears:
> *


What's going on, homie? Where ya at, patna?  :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jun 12 2009, 04:07 AM~14169120
> *:thumbsup:
> *


_THANKS_


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14377091
> *What's going on, homie? Where ya at, patna?   :biggrin:
> *


JUST TRYING TO GET LIFE BACC IN ORDER Y/G


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 who wears short shorts!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## budgetblueoval

i live being black ,, fuck ******


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2009, 05:15 PM~14414051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  who wears short shorts!!!!!!
> *



WHOS THAT SCOTTY? HAHA HE ALWAYZ TAKE PICS N GIRLS BATHROOMS? HAHA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 8 2009, 02:43 PM~14414418
> *
> *


Is that the best you guys can do over there!
:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ya that's that fool Scotty! He sent that to my phone and called me a fat ass.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 8 2009, 04:48 PM~14414475
> *i live being black ,, fuck ******
> *


SCOTTY WOULD SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 9 2009, 07:31 AM~14421575
> *SCOTTY WOULD SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

:420: T.G.I.F. have a blessed one.


----------



## DIPN714

what it do


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 8 2009, 02:15 PM~14414051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  who wears short shorts!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

*I guess ****** ain't got nothing better else to do besides building buckets!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jul 10 2009, 10:53 AM~14434181
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> I guess ****** ain't got nothing better else to do besides building buckets!!!
> *


 :0 

This checkcam looking Nigerian....... :uh:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 10 2009, 04:47 PM~14437703
> *:0
> 
> This checkcam looking Nigerian....... :uh:
> *


*STOP TRYING TO START SHIT YOU DAMN *******!!! HALF THESE CAT'S ON HERE ALREADY KNOW WHAT'S UP!!! *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 10 2009, 04:50 PM~14437725
> *STOP TRYING TO START SHIT YOU DAMN *******!!! HALF THESE CAT'S ON HERE ALREADY KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 11 2009, 08:17 AM~14442150
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll ****** do any ridding or you guyz still in here bumbing them gums! Ill post pics later after survive! New ones! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

that side ways veiw....... :0


----------



## 187PURE

MUCH LUV TOO ALL THE REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS. LUV YALL 'G'


----------



## Black Quarterback

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 12 2009, 03:23 PM~14450743
> *MUCH LUV TOO ALL THE REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS.  LUV YALL 'G'
> *


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygp393Ywl5g :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 13 2009, 12:53 PM~14458690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: damn you still have not learned to post this shit...


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## "G-Money"

from this pass weekend. getting ready to go dippin.


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## 187PURE

> from this pass weekend. getting ready to go dippin.
> [/b]


THAT CHOCOLATE TY LOOKS LIKE MY HOMIE'S RIDE. HE JUST 90'D IT TOO


----------



## "G-Money"

I have got like 90% of the parts to go ahead do the update. I was thinking maybe this fall I might gohead and do the do to it. 
The 80's look is growning on me though.


----------



## 187PURE

> I have got like 90% of the parts to go ahead do the update.  I was thinking maybe this fall I might gohead and do the do to it.
> The 80's look is growning on me though.
> [/b]


NAW GO ON AND 90 DAT THANG


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 14 2009, 01:04 PM~14469302
> *NAW GO ON AND 90 DAT THANG
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> from this pass weekend. getting ready to go dippin.
> [/b]


LOOKZ LIKE ERRBODY HAD FUN THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:  :nicoderm: YOU CAN SEE MY RIDE ON HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMZ THREAD I BEEN TRYIN TO DRAG IT OVER BUT CAN'T DO IT MAYBE SOMEBODY ELSE CAN?!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 14 2009, 11:04 AM~14469302
> *NAW GO ON AND 90 DAT THANG
> *


 :uh: why so it will look like every other custom lowrider!!!! keep that shit stock and clean and kill them conversion kats at shows!!!!! Dont listen to this dude he got a APC steering wheel on his caddi!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ID PUT 13S ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 14 2009, 06:53 PM~14474852
> *ID PUT 13S ON IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

fuck no!!!!!!!!!! 14z for Gz. in fact I'm fins to change up back to them shits!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: TELL ME WHAT ELSE IS G SHIT??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 14 2009, 06:58 PM~14474919
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  TELL ME WHAT ELSE IS G SHIT??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague

> I have got like 90% of the parts to go ahead do the update.  I was thinking maybe this fall I might gohead and do the do to it.
> The 80's look is growning on me though.
> [/b]


THEM CADDYS LOOK GOOD BOTH WAYS 90D OR NOT, THAT IS A CLEAN ONE YOU GOT THERE


----------



## D-BO

Coming to a hood near you!!! 








































:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 14 2009, 08:53 PM~14474852
> *ID PUT 13S ON IT :biggrin:
> *


Oh fo sho :biggrin: they're coming.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 14 2009, 09:28 PM~14475327
> *THEM CADDYS LOOK GOOD BOTH WAYS 90D OR NOT, THAT IS A CLEAN ONE YOU GOT THERE
> *


Thanks hommie.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 14 2009, 08:15 PM~14474399
> *LOOKZ LIKE ERRBODY HAD FUN THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:    :nicoderm: YOU CAN SEE MY RIDE ON HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMZ THREAD I BEEN TRYIN TO DRAG IT OVER BUT CAN'T DO IT MAYBE SOMEBODY ELSE CAN?!!
> *




Which one is yours in that topic or which page is it on pimpin?


----------



## budgetblueoval

fuck ******


----------



## DKM ATX

> I have got like 90% of the parts to go ahead do the update.  I was thinking maybe this fall I might gohead and do the do to it.
> The 80's look is growning on me though.
> [/b]


G money go ahead and 90 that bitch out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14474919
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  TELL ME WHAT ELSE IS G SHIT??
> *


IGNORE HIM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 15 2009, 01:27 AM~14478614
> *Coming to a hood near you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


MY ***** D-BO.. MAN FRONT AND BACK THAT THANG DOWN HERE SO WE CAN DIP :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

FOR SALE 2500 PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 15 2009, 08:50 AM~14480734
> *IGNORE HIM
> *


why! :uh: 


Becouse I don't like being a blind sheep and go with what every one else and they damn moma doing. Or becouse I speek for my own and not hide like a bitch!!!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> Which one is yours in that topic or which page is it on pimpin?
> [/b]


THA WHITE TOWN CAR HOMIE  :nicoderm:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 15 2009, 01:47 PM~14483667
> *why! :uh:
> Becouse I don't like being a blind sheep and go with what every one else and they damn moma doing. Or becouse I speek for my own and not hide like a bitch!!!
> *



******, YO BLACK ASS HIDES ALL THE TIME IN DISGUISE!!! EVERYBODY KNOWS YOUR A DAMN ******* THAT WILL NEVER AMOUNT TO ANYTHING!!!*


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

TRY TO DRAG THAT MUHTA OVER HERE G. :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Prayerz go out to big Scotty seems he lost another member of his Famly.. If I'm misteken hopefully he'll correct me... 

Need some for Kaddi Steave too. Drunk driver hit him the other night on his bike.. He laid up for now but will be back..


----------



## cripn8ez

FUNDI HERE U GO
































































[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

D-BO COME THIS WAY WITH UR CAR LETS NOSE UP?


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> FUNDI HERE U GO


[/quote]
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cripn8ez

YEAH ITS UGLY JUST LETTING HIM KNOW HE AINT THE ONLY AS HOLE TO HOOK UP A EXPO HAHA



HERE SMOKE ON THIS ONE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caRpQlUdlww


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 15 2009, 05:24 PM~14484767
> *THA WHITE TOWN CAR HOMIE   :nicoderm:
> *


this one?


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2009, 04:48 AM~14490410
> *YEAH ITS UGLY JUST LETTING HIM KNOW HE AINT THE ONLY AS HOLE TO HOOK UP A EXPO HAHA
> HERE SMOKE ON THIS ONE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caRpQlUdlww
> *


 :0 

There where about 5 of us on here back in the day!

And hopefully we. Will. Be right. BY summerz end! Make a low and slow ride down your neck of woods and nose up. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

187 IS HOW US GANGSTAZ RIDE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2V927abL50&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLHURwSp-DM


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 16 2009, 09:07 AM~14490675
> *:0
> 
> There where about 5 of us on here back in the day!
> 
> And hopefully we. Will. Be right. BY summerz end! Make a low and slow ride down your neck of woods and nose up.  :biggrin:
> *




NOSE UP?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!


COME ON BRO LETS DO THIS? BRING UR POCCIT BOOK........ DADDY NEED NEW SHOES


----------



## cripn8ez

YEAH THEM TIGHT 187 BUT HERES ONE FO YA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aODpWiLLPTo


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsFjdz3nSBQ


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtCPWhH2TfU



ITS A WSCC THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTZMeiOoUXc


----------



## cripn8ez

DONT FORGET LOC'Z IF U STAY READY U DONT HAVE TO GET READY?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcDw-kYzMTc


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U8kUEzEnUM


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-mJuyiFuP0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2009, 09:22 AM~14491051
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTZMeiOoUXc
> *


:roflmao: MAN THAT'S A HELLAVU COMBO.. KING T AND PLAYA HAMM.. HAMM IS TOO SMOOTH TO BE DOIN A DUO WITH TEE :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6mHWe0alSY


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRD87Mte0bQ


----------



## cripn8ez

YEAH HAMMS AN OLD SCHOOL PLAYA



HERE U GO CUZZO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzEQjSsVJAo


----------



## 187PURE

I STAY DRAPED IN BLUE BUT I BANGZ DIS IN THE RIDA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRx-nZq9Q9c YEEAAAHH!!


----------



## cripn8ez

1 MORE FO YA 187


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8IdVhQAvl0


IT AINT EAZY BUT ITS SURE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


YEAH!THATS ME  :nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

LUV FUCCIN WITH THERE BITCHS HAHA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-UtFAXc84k


----------



## cripn8ez

NICE LINCOLN


----------



## cripn8ez

THE HOMIE FROM THE HUB!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6KW1l4W_H4

NOW COME DIP N WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2009, 09:36 AM~14491146
> *1 MORE FO YA 187
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8IdVhQAvl0
> IT AINT EAZY BUT ITS SURE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL THE TIME


----------



## cripn8ez

EVERY DAY 187 ITS N THE DNA!!!!!!!!!





> OK IM OUT FOR REALZ NOW TIME TO HEAD TO TN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PEACE CAROLINA RYDRS STAY LOW HOPE U ENJOYED THE WESTSIDE LAYITLOW JAMZ WITH DON MEGA SNOW WESTSIDE C.C DJ FOR INFO ON PARTYS HOOD GET TOGETHERS BARMITFAS, BAPTISUMS,FUNURALS,CAR SHOWS, OR JUST TO CHILL WITH UR GIRL HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veOaMUlZnYQ


----------



## 187PURE

LAST ONE TO REP LYNWOOD  

FRONT & BACC SIDE 2 SIDE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0v70uPSUCI&feature=related


----------



## cripn8ez

1 MORE FOR THE LOC FROM THE HUB CITY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTAbukPUXPY


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> [/b]


YO!YOU AND YOUR BOYZ NOT TOO FAR FROM CHI-TOWN,WE GOT SOME BIG SHOWZ COMIN UP.WHEN EVER Y'ALL DOWN JUS LET ME KNOW.AUG.9,2009 YOU KNOW ITZ ALOT MORE BLVDZ UP HERE THEN THERE  :nicoderm: 
YO,187 YOU ITZ MORE ACTION JUMPIN OFF IN "THA CHI" THAN PHILLY.YOU ONLY 5hrs AWAY,I'M JUS SAYIN,ITZ GOIN DOWN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 16 2009, 10:03 AM~14491379
> *YO!YOU AND YOUR BOYZ NOT TOO FAR FROM CHI-TOWN,WE GOT SOME BIG SHOWZ COMIN UP.WHEN EVER Y'ALL DOWN JUS LET ME KNOW.AUG.9,2009 YOU KNOW ITZ ALOT MORE BLVDZ UP HERE THEN THERE     :nicoderm:
> YO,187 YOU ITZ MORE ACTION JUMPIN OFF IN "THA CHI" THAN PHILLY.YOU ONLY 5hrs AWAY,I'M JUS SAYIN,ITZ GOIN DOWN
> *



LOL I THINK IT'S MORE LIKE 12 HOMIE. UNLESS IT'S 5-YOUR KINDA DRIVING :nicoderm:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 16 2009, 10:03 AM~14491379
> *YO!YOU AND YOUR BOYZ NOT TOO FAR FROM CHI-TOWN,WE GOT SOME BIG SHOWZ COMIN UP.WHEN EVER Y'ALL DOWN JUS LET ME KNOW.AUG.9,2009 YOU KNOW ITZ ALOT MORE BLVDZ UP HERE THEN THERE     :nicoderm:
> YO,187 YOU ITZ MORE ACTION JUMPIN OFF IN "THA CHI" THAN PHILLY.YOU ONLY 5hrs AWAY,I'M JUS SAYIN,ITZ GOIN DOWN
> *


I've got lot's of fam on the south and west side of chi. I'll be that way later on this summer early fall......but chitowns roads I hate with a passion. Got mad luv for the city just don't care for the roads going into out of Indiana or around chitown. we'll see whats good come here in the next few months.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 16 2009, 10:08 AM~14491416
> *LOL I THINK IT'S MORE LIKE 12 HOMIE.  UNLESS IT'S 5-YOUR KINDA DRIVING :nicoderm:
> *


My cuz just stop through here this past sunday heading to B'More and he said it was about a 10 hour trip from Indy so I know it has to be about 12 to 14 going into Chi from out that way.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2009, 07:08 AM~14490948
> *NOSE UP?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
> COME ON BRO LETS DO THIS? BRING UR POCCIT BOOK........ DADDY NEED NEW SHOES
> *


 :cheesy: 

You know if I come down there you gona have to feed me after the arse whooping you SC guys gona get.. We letting have your belt for now.. But the Kaddi and 62 will be out summers end. and hopefully the RM sumer of 2010.. :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 16 2009, 08:48 AM~14491714
> *:cheesy:
> 
> You know if I come down there you gona have to feed me after the arse whooping you SC guys gona get.. We letting have your belt for now.. But the Kaddi and 62 will be out summers end. and hopefully the RM sumer of 2010.. :biggrin:
> *



*LIES, LIES, AND MORE LIES!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 16 2009, 08:49 AM~14491721
> *LIES, LIES, AND MORE LIES!!!
> *


and you been here 5yrs and aint posted shit nor did shit!!!! Go back on your boat and swab them decks bitch!!! 


FYI I pretty shure you got something becouse your boy snitched you out but it only has 3 rims and needs paint still!!!!! Plus I was told by the same VA shit that you hit 50z. But will see.. I hope Dana slaps the pavement on your silly ass!!! 

Go ahead post up those old ass photo shops , sling the N word do what you do. You done the same shit for like 6yrs now and still no ride or anything you have done posted. So your the dummy -dummy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

THE HOMIEZ DENA 4 LIFE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKvuzXzM-iA&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F hope everyone has a blessed weekend. :420:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice day out today. Hopefully it pay day and some folk got a little extra and ride the gal or kids out tonight. !  

Any updates on Scotty? He made the topic the other day. Keep him in your prayers!


----------



## "G-Money"

She'll be in her own whip tonight rolling back to back. you right it is payday time to get that roll on this weekend.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 16 2009, 09:02 AM~14491841
> *and you been here 5yrs and aint posted shit nor did shit!!!! Go back on your boat and swab them decks bitch!!!
> FYI I pretty shure you got something  becouse your boy snitched you out but it only has 3 rims and needs paint still!!!!! Plus I was told by the same VA shit that you hit 50z. But will see..  I hope Dana slaps the pavement on your silly ass!!!
> 
> Go ahead post up those old ass photo shops , sling the N word do what you do. You done the same shit for like 6yrs now and still no ride or anything you have done posted. So your the dummy -dummy!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*YOUR GOING OFF OF WHAT OTHERS SAY AND IT'S MAKING YOU LOOK FUCKEN STUPID!!!*

] :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHAT IT IZ :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin' homies...I'm back, laid off the internet for a minute...been hanlin' other bizz....The Suicide Blonde is doin' GOOD! Anyways, I'm back now....I hope you foo's been putin' in work on your Lowriders since i last was here....

I'll be on again later..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2009, 03:11 PM~14505876
> *Whats hatnin' homies...I'm back, laid off the internet for a minute...been hanlin' other bizz....The Suicide Blonde is doin' GOOD! Anyways, I'm back now....I hope you foo's been putin' in work on your Lowriders since i last was here....
> 
> I'll be on again later..
> *


any updated pics of blonde


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2009, 06:11 PM~14505876
> *Whats hatnin' homies...I'm back, laid off the internet for a minute...been hanlin' other bizz....The Suicide Blonde is doin' GOOD! Anyways, I'm back now....I hope you foo's been putin' in work on your Lowriders since i last was here....
> 
> I'll be on again later..
> *



FUCC U GET OUTA HERE U TURNED UR BACC ON US FOOLIE-O? HAHA NAW JUST PLAYIN CUZZO GOOD TO C UR FAT AZZ ON HERE AGAIN ...


U ASKING ABOUT OUR PROGRESS SHIT WHATS URS?

NOW ALL WE NEED IS SCOTTY BACC TO AND ITS ON HAHA WHERES TRU AT?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Jul 17 2009, 03:58 PM~14506379-->
> 
> 
> 
> any updated pics of blonde
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, not yet...most the stuff is in boxes and not on the car yet.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jul 18 2009, 06:08 AM~14510332
> *FUCC U GET OUTA HERE U TURNED UR BACC ON US FOOLIE-O? HAHA NAW JUST PLAYIN CUZZO GOOD TO C UR FAT AZZ ON HERE AGAIN ...
> U ASKING ABOUT OUR PROGRESS SHIT WHATS URS?
> 
> NOW ALL WE NEED IS SCOTTY BACC TO AND ITS ON HAHA WHERES TRU AT?
> *


I aint fat no more you Ernest P Whirl look'n ass *****....you need to gain some weight!!! but whats up though? You find a rider yet?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2009, 09:45 AM~14510424
> *Naw, not yet...most the stuff is in boxes and not on the car yet.
> I aint fat no more you Ernest P Whirl look'n ass *****....you need to gain some weight!!! but whats up though? You find a rider yet?
> *


I FORGOT U BEEN BUFFIN WITH SCOTTY HAHA :cheesy: 



YEAH GOT ME A NICE CAR OUTA CALI U WILL C SOON CALL ME FOO...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

OIL DRAIN PLUG!!!!!! think i need a new one... :uh: 












:0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 18 2009, 06:45 AM~14510424
> *Naw, not yet...most the stuff is in boxes and not on the car yet.
> I aint fat no more you Ernest P Whirl look'n ass *****....you need to gain some weight!!! but whats up though? You find a rider yet?
> *


*GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY BROTHA......  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 20 2009, 01:14 PM~14526702
> *GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY BROTHA......
> *


Likewise homie. Hope you had a good time. It was hotter than a mutha!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 20 2009, 04:22 PM~14528930
> *Likewise homie. Hope you had a good time. It was hotter than a mutha!
> *


 :0


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

GOOD MORNING FROM CHICAGO :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 21 2009, 09:32 AM~14535629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




GOOD ASS SHOW THERE IF U CAN MAKE IT OUT DO SO HOMIEZ IS WORTH THE DRIVE FLIGHT WALK HOW EVER JUST TRY TO MAKE IT.....


CF THATS THE PERFACT TIME TO SHOT OUT HERE?


WEST GOOD FULLY C YA SOON BRO..


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 20 2009, 03:14 PM~14526702
> *GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY BROTHA......
> *


AY HOMIE, WHAT'S THE ORIGINAL SONG TO BACKYARD BOOGIE (BY MACK 10)? IT'S ON THE LINES OF A TROUTMAN JAM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2009, 10:57 AM~14536724
> *AY HOMIE, WHAT'S THE ORIGINAL SONG TO BACKYARD BOOGIE (BY MACK 10)?  IT'S ON THE LINES OF A TROUTMAN JAM
> *


MATTER FACT, THEY JAMMING TO IT AT THE DEPOT BACK IN THE DAY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 21 2009, 06:50 AM~14535696
> *GOOD ASS SHOW THERE IF U CAN MAKE IT OUT DO SO HOMIEZ IS WORTH THE DRIVE FLIGHT WALK HOW EVER JUST TRY TO MAKE IT.....
> CF THATS THE PERFACT TIME TO SHOT OUT HERE?
> WEST GOOD FULLY C YA SOON BRO..
> *


Yeah, I'd like to go when theres a good show. I'll checks on the plane tickets..we'll see.

The baby Linc needs some patterns or nice striping (IMO) bout it's Westside material for sure.

187...whats up with the Caddy? 

What up Fundi?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2009, 06:44 PM~14541910
> *Yeah, I'd like to go when theres a good show. I'll checks on the plane tickets..we'll see.
> 
> The baby Linc needs some patterns or nice striping (IMO) bout it's Westside material for sure.
> 
> 187...whats up with the Caddy?
> 
> What up Fundi?
> *


I AINT DOIN NUTHIN YO. GOT CUSTODY OF MY DAUGHTER NOW. WON'T BE DOIN SHIT TIL I GET ALL MY PRIORITIES IN LINE

OH YEAH.. FUCK FUNDI!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2009, 07:44 PM~14541910
> *Yeah, I'd like to go when theres a good show. I'll checks on the plane tickets..we'll see.
> 
> The baby Linc needs some patterns or nice striping (IMO) bout it's Westside material for sure.
> 
> 187...whats up with the Caddy?
> 
> What up Fundi?
> *



YEAH CHECC AN C LOCO I HAVE 4 RMS ALREADY AND IM GONNA LEAF THE SHIT OUT OF IT ALREADY GOT BLUE ONES FOR IT ALSO..


WEST GOOD PEPS..


CF STOP CALLING ME AT 2 TO 3 AM FOO I B SLEEP HAHA MY SON B ON MY PHONE CHOPPIN IT UP WITH HIS LIL HOES HE SAID U B MESSING HIS GAME UP WITH THEM LATE NITE CALLS HAHA


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2009, 04:44 PM~14541910
> *Yeah, I'd like to go when theres a good show. I'll checks on the plane tickets..we'll see.
> 
> The baby Linc needs some patterns or nice striping (IMO) bout it's Westside material for sure.
> 
> 187...whats up with the Caddy?
> 
> What up Fundi?
> *



****** stop lying U not going nowhere! 

Where U been ol' hook ass....non text answering ass fool!... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 21 2009, 07:32 AM~14535969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> The link tight Snow......but I still think you shoulda kept the trey! :angry:*


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 21 2009, 08:59 AM~14536742
> *MATTER FACT, THEY JAMMING TO IT AT THE DEPOT BACK IN THE DAY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTKMNkJXGAs
> *



"HEARTBREAKER"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 22 2009, 04:14 PM~14552890
> ******* stop lying U not going nowhere!
> 
> Where U been ol' hook ass....non text answering ass fool!... :biggrin:
> *


cant answer texts w/o a phone fool...but I just PM'd you the new hookup. get at me.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 22 2009, 06:19 PM~14552957
> *"HEARTBREAKER"
> *


 :thumbsup: 

FUNNY THING IS, I HAD THE SHIT SITTIN IN THE RACK ALL THAT TIME :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Linc looks good ! What the rest of these hilops doing!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 21 2009, 09:32 AM~14535969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> :cool:*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 22 2009, 06:19 PM~14552957
> *"HEARTBREAKER"
> *


WAS BANGIN THIS ALL MORNING WHILE DIPPIN THRU THE HOOD TO DROP BABY GIRL OFF TO CAMP 

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...albumid=8097363

DOPE FIENDS AND HOODRATS WAS SHAKIN THEY STANKIN ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4G38w_zzVI&feature=related :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

MAN A LOTTA HATERS BE TALKIN SMACC ABOUT THE LOC.. "MAN YOU DRIVE THAT CAR EVERY DAY-YOU DRIVE THAT CAR EVERY DAY". WELL GUESS WHAT;; I'M A REAL RIDER.. TELL 'EM BOYS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s

THAT'S RIGHT;; GROCERY STORE, DROPPIN OFF KIDS TO CAMP, SNEAKIN AND PICKIN UP HOODRATS.. ALL THAT'S DONE IN THE RIDER.. CHUUCH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

It's not practicle to ride like that anymore and actually it's kinda stupid. Especially if it's a really CLEAN Lowrider. 

See, a Lowrider is like a special woman or a special bottle of Liquor. You only take'em to certain places at certain times.


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2009, 10:02 AM~14558724
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4G38w_zzVI&feature=related :cheesy:
> *


That was my shit back in 96', I use to bang the hell out of this! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 11:55 AM~14559667
> *It's not practicle to ride like that anymore and actually it's kinda stupid. Especially if it's a really CLEAN Lowrider.
> 
> See, a Lowrider is like a special woman or a special bottle of Liquor. You only take'em to certain places at certain times.
> *


THAT'S WHY YOU HAVE A STREET RIDER AND A SHOW PEICE. I ONLY OWN A STREET RIDER FOR NOW.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jul 23 2009, 12:12 PM~14559803
> *That was my shit back in 96', I use to bang the hell out of this! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S LIKE A RULE OF THUMB FOR ME TO PLAY THE OLD AND THE NEW. THAT WAY I CAN SKOOL THESE YOUNGSTAS ON WHERE THE SONG COMES FROM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 09:55 AM~14559667
> *It's not practicle to ride like that anymore and actually it's kinda stupid. Especially if it's a really CLEAN Lowrider.
> 
> See, a Lowrider is like a special woman or a special bottle of Liquor. You only take'em to certain places at certain times.
> *


 :uh: 

I see your hot dog fingers can still hit them keys..


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 23 2009, 12:11 PM~14560755
> *:uh:
> 
> I see your hot dog fingers can still hit them keys..
> *



*AND WE CAN SEE THAT YOU STILL A FAKE *****!!!!!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 23 2009, 12:11 PM~14560755
> *:uh:
> 
> I see your hot dog fingers can still hit them keys..
> *


Not anymore Lard-O. I dropped more than 30 lbs. since March. Still working on it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 23 2009, 10:17 AM~14559833
> *IT'S LIKE A RULE OF THUMB FOR ME TO PLAY THE OLD AND THE NEW.  THAT WAY I CAN SKOOL THESE YOUNGSTAS ON WHERE THE SONG COMES FROM
> *


what the youngstas know about this one?!...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 01:21 PM~14561467
> *Not anymore Lard-O. I dropped more than 30 lbs. since March. Still working on it.
> *


Damn. I'm the only fat one still around. Damn all you cats slimming down. 
:biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 23 2009, 01:33 PM~14561582
> *Damn. I'm the only fat one still around. Damn all you cats slimming down.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 23 2009, 01:33 PM~14561582
> *Damn. I'm the only fat one still around. Damn all you cats slimming down.
> :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah bro, I'm serious. I lost 3" in the waist and gained an inch on my arms. Been on a high protein, low carb, healthy fats diet about 2K calories a day, got a gym membership, lots of cardio and a subscription to Muscle & Fitness magazine. lol. The personal trainers at my gym have monitored my results. I feel 100% better. I havin't weighed this much in 10 fuckin years!

I don't wanna be a chubby fatass when the four in finished you feel me. 

It's a trip man. Getting into shape requires you to become a full time chef, nutritionist, pharmacist and weight lifter all at once.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 12:47 PM~14561733
> *Yeah bro, I'm serious. I lost 3" in the waist and gained an inch on my arms. Been on a high protein, low carb, healthy fats diet about 2K calories a day, got a gym membership, lots of cardio and a subscription to Muscle & Fitness magazine. lol. The personal trainers at my gym have monitored my results. I feel 100% better. I havin't weighed this much in 10 fuckin years!
> 
> I don't wanna be a chubby fatass when the four in finished you feel me.
> 
> It's a trip man. Getting into shape requires you to become a full time chef, nutritionist, pharmacist and weight lifter all at once.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 01:47 PM~14561733
> *Yeah bro, I'm serious. I lost 3" in the waist and gained an inch on my arms. Been on a high protein, low carb, healthy fats diet about 2K calories a day, got a gym membership, lots of cardio and a subscription to Muscle & Fitness magazine. lol. The personal trainers at my gym have monitored my results. I feel 100% better. I havin't weighed this much in 10 fuckin years!
> 
> I don't wanna be a chubby fatass when the four in finished you feel me.
> 
> It's a trip man. Getting into shape requires you to become a full time chef, nutritionist, pharmacist and weight lifter all at once.
> *


ya it does.. Im way slower in my weight loss.. but your right it does feel better when them pants and shirts fit looseer!!!! :biggrin: Now if I could get the will power to got to a gym would be cool .. But I walk and play all day.. I'm also off some meds..


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 23 2009, 03:24 PM~14562807
> *ya it does.. Im way slower in my weight loss.. but your right it does feel better when them pants  and shirts fit looseer!!!! :biggrin:  Now if I could get the will power to got to a gym would be cool .. But I walk and play all day.. I'm also off some meds..
> *












*THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU SWALLOW TO MUCH PROTEIN!!*
*
DON'T LOOK LIKE YOUR WALKING HOMESLICE!!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Jul 23 2009, 02:26 PM~14562143-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats hatnin' homie...how you been? anything with ur rider?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Jul 23 2009, 03:24 PM~14562807
> *ya it does.. Im way slower in my weight loss.. but your right it does feel better when them pants  and shirts fit looseer!!!! :biggrin:  Now if I could get the will power to got to a gym would be cool .. But I walk and play all day.. I'm also off some meds..
> *


find ur motivation.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 12:47 PM~14561733
> *Yeah bro, I'm serious. I lost 3" in the waist and gained an inch on my arms. Been on a high protein, low carb, healthy fats diet about 2K calories a day, got a gym membership, lots of cardio and a subscription to Muscle & Fitness magazine. lol. The personal trainers at my gym have monitored my results. I feel 100% better. I havin't weighed this much in 10 fuckin years!
> 
> I don't wanna be a chubby fatass when the four in finished you feel me.
> 
> It's a trip man. Getting into shape requires you to become a full time chef, nutritionist, pharmacist and weight lifter all at once.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackDawg




----------



## DIPN714

did this topic say black lowriders;well hee u go just click these bros in action


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 22 2009, 07:15 PM~14552907
> *The link tight Snow......but I still think you shoulda kept the trey! :angry:
> *



THANX CUZZO BUT IT WAS A FO THE BLUE N WHITE ONE. IM GIVING THIS TO THE WIFIE IM STILL GETTIN A IMPALA JUST NOT TILL?????????????????? HAHA NEXT SUMMER  

MAN JUST PUT UP A NEW DRIVE WAY FROM FRONT TO BACC YARD HELLZ YEA MORE ROOM FOR MY CARS AND GETTIN A GARAGE PUT UP SOON B 4 THE IMPALA SO I CAN WORK ON IT N THERE :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 12:55 PM~14559667
> *It's not practicle to ride like that anymore and actually it's kinda stupid. Especially if it's a really CLEAN Lowrider.
> 
> See, a Lowrider is like a special woman or a special bottle of Liquor. You only take'em to certain places at certain times.
> *



SHUT UP AND BRING UR LOWRYDR OUT OR WHAT LIQUOR OR WOMAN WHAT EVER FINISH IT FOO????????????? HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

CF THATS COOL LOCO U GETTIN SLIM AND BUFF AND SHIT WITH THE HEALTHY SHIT ADDED DO UR THANG CUZZO JUST MAKE SURE U CHANGE THAT HAIR DOO WHEN U STEP OUT THE FO FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA J/K KIDDIN LOCO GOOD DEAL CONGRATS CUZZO...


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 24 2009, 09:21 AM~14568893
> *did this topic say black lowriders;well hee u go just click these bros in action
> 
> *


RIGHT ON HOMZ,YO IS THAT IN LONG BEACH :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2009, 03:24 PM~14563510
> *whats hatnin' homie...how you been? anything with ur rider?
> find ur motivation.
> *


ive been good homie..i got motivation but been just dealing with my house..trying to save it.. :uh: u coming down for the indoor show in sd


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Jul 24 2009, 09:03 AM~14569296-->
> 
> 
> 
> CF THATS COOL LOCO U GETTIN SLIM AND BUFF AND SHIT WITH THE HEALTHY SHIT ADDED DO UR THANG CUZZO JUST MAKE SURE U CHANGE THAT HAIR DOO WHEN U STEP OUT THE FO FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA J/K KIDDIN LOCO GOOD DEAL CONGRATS CUZZO...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie...u get ur car yet? and I'm growing my shit out again, u know how we do it!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Jul 24 2009, 10:18 AM~14569944
> *ive been good homie..i got motivation but been just dealing with my house..trying to save it..  :uh:    u coming down for the indoor show in sd
> *


Yes, I'll most likely make it to that show...it's one of my favorites. 

But yeah, do what u gotta do for your house. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2009, 03:48 PM~14571522
> *Thanks homie...u get ur car yet? and I'm growing my shit out again, u know how we do it!!!
> Yes, I'll most likely make it to that show...it's one of my favorites.
> 
> But yeah, do what u gotta do for your house. I hope it works out for you.
> *



NAW TOMARROW :biggrin: THATS RIGHT IVE BEEN THINKING OF GROWN IN MY SHIT BACC TOO :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 24 2009, 06:23 PM~14574663
> *NAW TOMARROW :biggrin: THATS RIGHT IVE BEEN THINKING OF GROWN IN MY SHIT BACC TOO :0
> *


No one wants to see a old white guy with locs or rows! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 24 2009, 07:01 PM~14574902
> *No one wants to see a old white guy with locs or rows! :0
> *


and wtf have done to ur rider since I've been gone teletubby???????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 24 2009, 10:01 PM~14574902
> *No one wants to see a old white guy with locs or rows! :0
> *



FUCC U YOU OL FAT ROLLIE POLIE FUCCER  IVE WORE BRAIDS FROM 83 TO 06 THE G WAY DUMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 24 2009, 07:04 PM~14574910-->
> 
> 
> 
> and wtf have done to ur rider since I've been gone teletubby???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> new oil pan / real chrome rims / and bought a Bus to travel in..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 03:55 PM~14580310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up ny new toy yesterday!!!!! no More Hotels for at least 9 of us on road trips..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jul 25 2009, 05:12 AM~14577551
> *FUCC U YOU OL FAT ROLLIE POLIE FUCCER  IVE WORE BRAIDS FROM 83 TO 06 THE G WAY DUMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

NEW RIDE GOTHERE YESTERDAY



































U KNOW I HAD TO TAKE THE CGROME ONES OFF AND PUT THE BLUES ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

WESTSIDE .C.C FOO'Z












GOOD AM TO YA........


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good to c you rollin' a 2 door now but what up with those Micky Thompson's??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2009, 07:05 AM~14583942
> *Good to c you rollin' a 2 door now but what up with those Micky Thompson's??
> *


I think its the camera pics. 
:0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2009, 10:05 AM~14583942
> *Good to c you rollin' a 2 door now but what up with those Micky Thompson's??
> *



haha 14z foo


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 26 2009, 07:46 AM~14584107
> *haha 14z foo
> *


 they too dame big!!!

175/70/14 or 520.14 ONLY!!!!

NOT 175/75 or 185. 

not hatin' but you the homie so i wanna see u do it right! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2009, 06:41 PM~14586718
> *they too dame big!!!
> 
> 175/70/14 or 520.14 ONLY!!!!
> 
> NOT 175/75 or 185.
> 
> not hatin' but you the homie so i wanna see u do it right! :biggrin:
> *



FOO THATS WHAT THEY R 175/70/14 ITS THE SAME RIMS THAT WAS ON MY FO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 26 2009, 04:03 PM~14586880
> *FOO THATS WHAT THEY R 175/70/14 ITS THE SAME RIMS THAT WAS ON MY FO
> *


man is u sure?! they look big.....like fundi' 4head


----------



## plague

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























[/quote]
MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 26 2009, 10:58 PM~14588649
> *man is u sure?! they look big.....like fundi' 4head
> *



hahah they not that big his fohead is big so that bacc foo lol...

west good everyone gud am to ya.

yo aug 8th im having a shing ding for my c-day 38 baby at frank liske park n concord nothing big just true blue rydrs haha fundi u can come though if u like haha same park we had the cln picnic..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 24 2009, 10:21 AM~14568893
> *did this topic say black lowriders;well hee u go just click these bros in action
> 
> *


AAAAHHH YES.. THE FRIENDLY DISPUTES. I KINDA MISS ALL THAT :happysad: ****** OUT THIS WAY ARE TOO NICE TO EACH OTHER :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Jul 26 2009, 04:03 PM~14586880-->
> 
> 
> 
> FOO THATS WHAT THEY R 175/70/14 ITS THE SAME RIMS THAT WAS ON MY FO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 26 2009, 07:58 PM~14588649
> *man is u sure?! they look big.....like fundi' 4head
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like your lips!!!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jul 27 2009, 06:10 AM~14591261
> *AAAAHHH YES.. THE FRIENDLY DISPUTES.  I KINDA MISS ALL THAT :happysad:  ****** OUT THIS WAY ARE TOO NICE TO EACH OTHER :uh:
> *


***** please!!!! You need to go sit around some more.. Ole wal-mart parking lot Lootter!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 27 2009, 06:10 AM~14591261
> *AAAAHHH YES.. THE FRIENDLY DISPUTES.  I KINDA MISS ALL THAT :happysad:  ****** OUT THIS WAY ARE TOO NICE TO EACH OTHER :uh:
> *


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 26 2009, 04:03 PM~14586880
> *FOO THATS WHAT THEY R 175/70/14 ITS THE SAME RIMS THAT WAS ON MY FO
> *


where you get them.. With out loosing a arm and leg!! all I can find is black wall or $600 worth.. :uh: thats not mounted..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 28 2009, 06:01 PM~14607053
> *where you get them.. With out loosing a arm and leg!! all I can find is black wall or $600 worth.. :uh: thats not mounted..
> *


HOW MANY U NEED I GOT U FUNNY I MEAN FUNDI?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 28 2009, 05:03 PM~14608243
> *HOW MANY U NEED I GOT U FUNNY I MEAN FUNDI?
> *


Im start collecting them in the garage like I did the 13z. I need 4 thought. I got new 185z on there now so when they where down I need to start fresh...PM info and price..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 28 2009, 03:01 PM~14607053
> *where you get them.. With out loosing a arm and leg!! all I can find is black wall or $600 worth.. :uh: thats not mounted..
> *


 LIL member D-cheese has them for sale stupid!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2009, 06:43 PM~14609200
> *LIL member D-cheese has them for sale stupid!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


when he has them in stock.. and I rather just go pick them up or have them on hand.. I don't want those white wall snow tires either. i had a set of those 170z with that snow tred and they sucked!!! made terrible road noise.. since these are new Ima start getting 520z or see what Crip has on hand or access too.. You got to remember we aint got shit on this coast. Even 13z are very hard to get now. Pep boys went up to $30 and they only get 10 at a time in city wide up here.. :uh:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 27 2009, 07:10 AM~14591261
> *AAAAHHH YES.. THE FRIENDLY DISPUTES.  I KINDA MISS ALL THAT :happysad:  ****** OUT THIS WAY ARE TOO NICE TO EACH OTHER :uh:
> *


Thats cause they are civilized


----------



## lowrico

RmrjX6NL0u8&NR


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jul 28 2009, 06:52 PM~14609310
> *Thats cause they are civilized
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 26 2009, 06:03 PM~14586880
> *FOO THATS WHAT THEY R 175/70/14 ITS THE SAME RIMS THAT WAS ON MY FO
> *


I HAD THOSE ON MY TRIPPLE GOLD ONES. IT'S JUST LIKE RIDING ON A 13


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jul 28 2009, 08:52 PM~14609310
> *Thats cause they are civilized
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 28 2009, 06:50 PM~14609300
> *when he has them in stock.. and I rather just go pick them up or have them on hand.. I don't want those white wall snow tires either. i had a set of those 170z with that snow tred and they sucked!!! made terrible road noise.. since these are new Ima start getting 520z or see what Crip has on hand or access too.. You got to remember we aint got shit on this coast. Even 13z are very hard to get now. Pep boys went up to $30 and they only get 10 at a time in city wide up here.. :uh:
> *


 man, I dont wanna hear all that BS. Lowriding CLEAN costs money. Either PAY and make the sacrifices to BUY good shit or get out the game. Theres ****** on this site doing major work and sacrifice for their rides and here you are MONTHS later still talking about tires. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2009, 08:43 AM~14613743
> *man, I dont wanna hear all that BS. Lowriding CLEAN costs money. Either PAY and make the sacrifices to BUY good shit or get out the game. Theres ****** on this site doing major work and sacrifice for their rides and here you are MONTHS later still talking about tires.  :uh:
> *


HOW ABOUT THAT.. THAT'S JUST LIKE WHEN OLD MEN SIT AROUND WAITING ON A DREAM.. "_BOY IF I HIT THAT BIG ONE, I'MA GONNA DO THIS THAT AND THE THIRD". _ PLAYING THE NUMBER FOR BOUT 30 YEARS AND STILL IN THE SAME PRODICAMENT :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

CONTIMPLATING A DUCE, TREY, OR A FOE FOR 2010. HOMIE STILL GOT THAT BUILDER, BUT I'D RATHER GET SOMETHING THAT'S ATLEAST HALF-WAY TOGETHER AND RUNS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 29 2009, 07:48 AM~14614168
> *CONTIMPLATING A DUCE, TREY, OR A FOE FOR 2010.  HOMIE STILL GOT THAT BUILDER, BUT I'D RATHER GET SOMETHING THAT'S ATLEAST HALF-WAY TOGETHER AND RUNS
> *


sell the cad and the "builder" put another 3-5k on top of that and do it. I dont see you pushin' an impala though, them is for big boys out here.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2009, 09:52 AM~14614207
> *sell the cad and the "builder" put another 3-5k on top of that and do it. I dont see you pushin' an impala though, them is for big boys out here.
> *


TEE-HEE.. ***** I'M A BIG BOY THAT LIKES BIG TOYS. BUT THE LAC AINT GOIN NO WHERE *****. THAT'S MY MAWFUCKIN PRIDE AND JOY RIGHT THERE. NOTHER FOE/FIVE GRAND IN THE MAWFUCKA AND SHE'LL BE CLEAN AND SHINING LIKE O/G BISCUITS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i'd never spend money like that on a vinyl topped 4 door! but to each his own, I won't hate!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2009, 10:09 AM~14614344
> *i'd never spend money like that on a vinyl topped 4 door! but to each his own, I won't hate!
> *


YOU RIGHT MAN.. 44 DOES LOOK BETTER ON A 'COUPE. BUT AT THE TIME FOE-DOE WAS ERRISTABLE


----------



## Midwest Showdown

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2009, 06:43 AM~14613743
> *man, I dont wanna hear all that BS. Lowriding CLEAN costs money. Either PAY and make the sacrifices to BUY good shit or get out the game. Theres ****** on this site doing major work and sacrifice for their rides and here you are MONTHS later still talking about tires.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: I got a stock pile fool.... I spend plenty money on ride..I also have other projects too.. 










whose ready for O fest , freak show, slammsession :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 30 2009, 09:49 AM~14625595
> *:uh:  I got a stock pile fool.... I spend plenty money on ride..I also have other projects too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whose ready for O fest , freak show, slammsession :cheesy:
> *


AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH LOWRIDIN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 30 2009, 07:49 AM~14625595
> *:uh:  I got a stock pile fool.... I spend plenty money on ride..I also have other projects too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whose ready for O fest , freak show, slammsession :cheesy:
> *


thats old country bullshit you posted has NOTHING to do with lowriding. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 30 2009, 09:54 AM~14626591-->
> 
> 
> 
> AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH LOWRIDIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 30 2009, 12:43 PM~14628492
> *thats old country bullshit you posted has NOTHING to do with lowriding. :uh:
> *


Not rally! I have no hotel buget for out of town shows. Once I get the car hauler its all gravy. You niggsax have short turn goals! I'm thinking life time investment for family!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wtf your family have to do with Lowriding? Car hauler!... you don't even have a car thats worthy of taking to a car show.


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

YO,CANDI IT'Z NO FUCKIN WAY U CAN ALL UR SELF A LOWRIDER AND 
U HAD THE MONEY TO GET A COLD LOLO AND U CHOOSE THAT FIRST.I AIN'T SAYIN U SOULDN'T HAVE GOT THAT BUT NOT BEFORE A LOWRIDER. :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 30 2009, 04:03 PM~14630599
> *YO,CANDI IT'Z NO FUCKIN WAY U CAN ALL UR SELF A LOWRIDER AND
> U HAD THE MONEY TO GET A COLD LOLO AND U CHOOSE THAT FIRST.I AIN'T SAYIN U SOULDN'T HAVE GOT THAT BUT NOT BEFORE A LOWRIDER.  :nicoderm:
> *


Who said I won't spending on the ride! :cheesy:


----------



## plague

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 30 2009, 05:17 PM~14631248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES
> 
> 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
> ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY.  HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH.
> 
> HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected]
> 
> SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
> ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME
> 
> WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED
> 
> DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC
> *


 :0


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHAT YOU GONNA GET NEXT Candi A FUCKIN TRACTER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 30 2009, 07:31 PM~14632487
> *WHAT YOU GONNA GET NEXT Candi A FUCKIN TRACTER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You city boys don't know! I got 2! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF. Riders.


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 30 2009, 10:12 PM~14633699
> *You city boys don't know! I got 2!  :biggrin:
> *


CANDI YOU LIKE 50 MILES FROM THA NEAREST PAVED ROAD TALKIN BOUT U A RIDER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 31 2009, 07:17 AM~14636403
> *CANDI YOU LIKE 50 MILES FROM THA NEAREST PAVED ROAD TALKIN BOUT U A RIDER  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I love being ole country *****! We be hidding shit back in these woods!
:cheesy:


----------



## Black Quarterback

> TGIF. Riders.
> [/b]


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 31 2009, 12:40 PM~14638415
> *I love being ole country *****! We be hidding shit back in these woods!
> :cheesy:
> *


YEAH COUNTRY LIFE IZ KOOL BUT JUS STOP B/S AND GET A LOLO THA SAME
WAY YO ASS GOT THAT TRACTER :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

BLACK QB,G-MONEY WAZ :nicoderm:


----------



## plague

WE NEED BROTHAS RIDING LOWS, I TELL THAT TO EVERY BROTHA I SEE


----------



## BlackDawg

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jul 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14629209
> *Not rally! I have no hotel buget for out of town shows. Once I get the car hauler its all gravy. You niggsax have short turn goals! I'm thinking life time investment for family!
> *


NOBODY GIVES A FUCC ABOUT YOUR FAMILY CUZ. WE LOWRIDERS HERE


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2009, 08:12 PM~14642562
> *NOBODY GIVES A FUCC ABOUT YOUR FAMILY CUZ.  WE LOWRIDERS HERE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol x2


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 31 2009, 01:38 PM~14638975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED BROTHAS RIDING LOWS, I TELL THAT TO EVERY BROTHA I SEE
> *


NICE COUPE YO, SHOWING BROTHAS MIGHT MAKE THEM MOVE :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 31 2009, 01:38 PM~14638975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED BROTHAS RIDING LOWS, I TELL THAT TO EVERY BROTHA I SEE
> *


TRUE DAT, TRUE DAT :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 31 2009, 10:12 PM~14644071
> *TRUE DAT, TRUE DAT :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## budgetblueoval

another good morning being black


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2009, 07:12 PM~14642562
> *NOBODY GIVES A FUCC ABOUT YOUR FAMILY CUZ.  WE LOWRIDERS HERE
> *


You missed the whole point of ridding then brotha!

Aint you the one living at momz house while your gal getting it on at a crib you pay for!! Silly nigerian! Go ride your fast and furious steering wheel! 
:cheesy:


----------



## HATERHURTER28

DON'T 4GET THE 1 AND ONLY "DOC"


----------



## HATERHURTER28

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 1 2007, 09:55 AM~7381663
> *what do you mean contribute?Pics? Props?
> shit there is tooooo long of a list but-
> Charles Clayton,Bigg DeWight(Big I)Leapping Lonnie,Ted Wells,"BOX",Gary May(R.I.P),Big Worm,Rat,Gangster,AC(R.I.P),Zuess(R.I.P),Bird from WATTS,and the list can go on,Just some of the few ridas that have or had 20+ years i the game.
> Beleive me,thats not even a qtr of what the list should be.
> *


DON'T 4GET THA "DOC"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 1 2009, 04:24 PM~14647428
> *You missed the whole point of ridding then brotha!
> 
> Aint you the one living at momz house while your gal getting it on at a crib you pay for!!  Silly nigerian! Go ride your fast and furious steering wheel!
> :cheesy:
> *


YEAH WE GON' SETTLE THE BITCH TALK ONCE AND FOR ALL *****. WHEN I SEE YOU AT A CAR SHOW WE GON' PUT THE GLOVES ON. AND WHEN I KNOCC YOUR HOOK ASS OUT, WE GON' CRACC A 40 AND KICC BACC. OLD SKOOL STYLE *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 2 2009, 02:22 PM~14653049
> *YEAH WE GON' SETTLE THE BITCH TALK ONCE AND FOR ALL *****.  WHEN I SEE YOU AT A CAR SHOW WE GON' PUT THE GLOVES ON.  AND WHEN I KNOCC YOUR HOOK ASS OUT, WE GON' CRACC A 40 AND KICC BACC.  OLD SKOOL STYLE *****
> *


 :cheesy: 
Old knee grOw please! You aint going to no shows! Don't make me drive the tractor up there!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 1 2009, 02:24 PM~14647428
> *You missed the whole point of ridding then brotha!
> 
> Aint you the one living at momz house while your gal getting it on at a crib you pay for!!  Silly nigerian! Go ride your fast and furious steering wheel!
> :cheesy:
> *


lol

i hope you still aint got that steering wheel bro?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 2 2009, 06:50 PM~14654664
> *lol
> 
> i hope you still aint got that steering wheel bro?
> *


Post pics of your new shape! Or I call bs! (no **** )! 


:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 2 2009, 08:50 PM~14654664
> *lol
> 
> i hope you still aint got that steering wheel bro?
> *


STEER DEEZ NUTZ ***** :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:52 AM~14659167
> *STEER DEEZ NUTZ ***** :uh:
> *


such a hatefull knee grow you are!!!!! post up some ride pics or something... :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 3 2009, 12:02 PM~14659276
> *such a hatefull knee grow you are!!!!! post up some ride pics or something... :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 3 2009, 10:18 AM~14659376
> *FUCK YOU!
> *


Ima have to come up there and one hitta quita on your ass in front of your momz crib! Take you keys , woman and enjoy your shit around town! Show both them hoes how a country ***** rides! I won't ride them but a couple hours! Then you can have them both back! Make shure they ass is clean too!


----------



## cripn8ez

"True Blue" coming soon





































coming out hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Quarterback




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 3 2009, 12:20 PM~14660494
> *"True Blue" coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming out hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's a lot of blue for your neighborhood to view! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 3 2009, 06:51 PM~14663403
> *That's a lot of blue for your neighborhood to view!  :0
> *


WHY CAN'T YOU EVER SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP WORRYING BOUT WHAT THE REAL ****** IS DOING


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 3 2009, 07:51 PM~14663403
> *That's a lot of blue for your neighborhood to view!  :0
> *



***** I BLEED BLUE FOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AND FUCC MY NBORS IM N TOON WITH MY STAR FUCCIN PLAYA DONT U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 3 2009, 07:55 PM~14665381
> ****** I BLEED BLUE FOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND FUCC MY NBORS IM N TOON WITH MY STAR FUCCIN PLAYA DONT U KNOW :biggrin:
> *


word I hear ya! That baby link gona kill NC! Can't wait to see your fleet roll into cynco 10! Ill be down there to sneek a peek soon and learn the ways of snow!
:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14665821
> *word I hear ya! That baby link gona kill NC! Can't wait to see your fleet roll into cynco 10! Ill be down there to sneek a peek soon and learn the ways of snow!
> :biggrin:
> *



U CANT LEARN IT I WAS BORN WITH THE GIFT LOCO JUST STAY TRUE BLUE AND THINGS WILL HAPPEN N A REAL WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



OOOH YEAH THE WESTSIDE FLEET IS GONNA B NICE THATS FO SURE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Aug 2 2009, 08:06 PM~14655320-->
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics of your new shape! Or I call bs! (no **** )!
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't BS bro. No camera right now.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:52 AM~14659167
> *STEER DEEZ NUTZ ***** :uh:
> *


If you still got that steering wheel after all these months.....no comment.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 31 2009, 01:38 PM~14638975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED BROTHAS RIDING LOWS, I TELL THAT TO EVERY BROTHA I SEE
> *


 :yes: true


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Aug 4 2009, 05:19 AM~14669148-->
> 
> 
> 
> U CANT LEARN IT I WAS BORN WITH THE GIFT LOCO JUST STAY TRUE BLUE AND THINGS WILL HAPPEN N A REAL WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OOOH YEAH THE WESTSIDE FLEET IS GONNA B NICE THATS FO SURE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> I was born in to black back yard hot rodding and truck building.. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2009, 07:37 AM~14669769
> *I don't BS bro. No camera right now.
> If you still got that steering wheel after all these months.....no comment.
> *


If i could get back to walking I would shed more my self. I got the diet down ( off more BP meds thank god $$) and I feel better.. But I got to get this siodic nerve in check!!! i hate having to carry around a donut and just be in pain all the time .. sick of these cane and crutchs and damn doc bills!!! :angry:


----------



## bigswanga

Big Ty....Good seeing you this past weekend.Imma most def have to make my way back to LV this Oct..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 3 2009, 02:20 PM~14660494
> *"True Blue" coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming out hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2009, 09:37 AM~14669769
> *If you still got that steering wheel after all these months.....no comment.
> *


AND IF I DO?? SO WHAT.. WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT?


----------



## cripn8ez

G-Money thanx homie im getting there.

187 west good loc?


yo sum one buy me a drink its my C-Day 38 n gettin younger.........


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 AM~14680709
> *G-Money thanx homie im getting there.
> 
> 187 west good loc?
> yo sum one buy me a drink its my C-Day 38 n gettin younger.........
> *


WUZ GOOD YOUNG BUCC.. DAMN, I WISH I WAS STILL IN MY 30s


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 5 2009, 06:31 AM~14680572-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND IF I DO??  SO WHAT..  WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:03 AM~14680709
> *G-Money thanx homie im getting there.
> 
> 187 west good loc?
> yo sum one buy me a drink its my C-Day 38 n gettin younger.........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> happy B day!!!!!! 6/76 was a better day in african history!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 5 2009, 08:23 AM~14681320
> *WUZ GOOD YOUNG BUCC..  DAMN, I WISH I WAS STILL IN the 80s
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 AM~14680709
> *G-Money thanx homie im getting there.
> 
> 187 west good loc?
> yo sum one buy me a drink its my C-Day 38 n gettin younger.........
> *




wishing you meany more Playboy. 

didn't you also get a Blue Foe earlier this year? regaurdless I C you getting your ride on hommie.


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAFuJwWpyvM&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0d4X1yDsUc&feature=related :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> [/b]
> 
> wishing you meany more Playboy.
> 
> didn't you also get a Blue Foe earlier this year? regaurdless I C you getting your ride on hommie.
> [/b]



thanx loc many more indeed. yeah i got that fo but a homie of mines made me a offer i couldnt pass so it went to him and he is rep when its done. yeah im rydn fo sho just takes time to get the ryde right u know homie.

young bucc haha foo u only goot me fo a few yrs old grampa ass haha jk.

that might been good yrfo u but 8/5/71 was a great yr fo italian history n south central on the westside..

im drinkin now


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 5 2009, 05:31 AM~14680572
> *AND IF I DO??  SO WHAT..  WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT?
> *


He's gonna beat you into submission with his 22" arms courtesy of World Gym and Iso Pure. Then he is going to drag you to west coast customs and tell Xzibit and Mad Mike to un-pimp your wheel.


----------



## 187PURE

BOUT TO ORDER THIS FROM GREENSPANS.. ON THE THROW BACC GANGSTA TIP!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 5 2009, 12:10 PM~14683702
> *thanx loc many more indeed. yeah i got that fo but a homie of mines made me a offer i couldnt pass so it went to him and he is rep when its done. yeah im rydn fo sho just takes time to get the ryde right u know homie.
> 
> young bucc haha foo u only goot me fo a few yrs old grampa ass haha  jk.
> 
> that might been good yrfo u but 8/5/71 was a great yr fo italian history n south central on the westside..
> 
> im drinkin now
> *


 :0 you whop!
If I was closer you know the party would be on! 

You can have you meat balls and apegetti party! Fried chicken and grilled brayts for us. 76 was a way better year! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 5 2009, 12:17 PM~14683761
> *He's gonna beat you into submission with his 22" arms courtesy of World Gym and Iso Pure. Then he is going to drag you to west coast customs and tell Xzibit and Mad Mike to un-pimp your wheel.
> *


Lol!!



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:39 PM~14683938
> *BOUT TO ORDER THIS FROM GREENSPANS.. ON THE THROW BACC GANGSTA TIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get you a curl and a dooki sum tight ass jeans and you might finally be cool!
:0 





Naw you'll still be a loc!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 5 2009, 06:31 AM~14680572-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND IF I DO??  SO WHAT..  WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laugh at your patheticness...you'd get laugh't off the shaw with that!!! real talk
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 5 2009, 12:17 PM~14683761
> *He's gonna beat you into submission with his 22" arms courtesy of World Gym and Iso Pure. Then he is going to drag you to west coast customs and tell Xzibit and Mad Mike to un-pimp your wheel.
> *


lol, call me fool. Let's argue about supplements again. 




> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 5 2009, 12:39 PM~14683938
> *BOUT TO ORDER THIS FROM GREENSPANS.. ON THE THROW BACC GANGSTA TIP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


foo...you ain't even a crip or a gangster. You barely a Lowrider. And, you in Philly since the 70's! :uh: 
***** you pushin' 50 years old and still doin' that shit :uh: 

you the homie, but you aint keeping it real in the field lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 that 187 knee grow got served! Ole ass !


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 5 2009, 07:41 PM~14686777
> *laugh at your patheticness...you'd get laugh't off the shaw with that!!! real talk
> lol, call me fool. Let's argue about supplements again.
> foo...you ain't even a crip or a gangster. You barely a Lowrider. And, you in Philly since the 70's! :uh:
> ***** you pushin' 50 years old and still doin' that shit  :uh:
> 
> you the homie, but you aint keeping it real in the field lol
> *


#1 NEITHER YOU OR THAT BITCH ASS ***** FUNDI IS RIDING PERIOD

# 2 NEITHER ONE OF YALL CAN BEAT ME IN A SQUABLE

#3 YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO FALL BACK WIT THAT BULLSHIT

#4 YOU AINT FROM NO GOTDAMN KITCHENS SO BLOW THE SHERM SMOKE UP ANOTHER ****** ASS

AND #5 IF YOU KEEP DISRESPECTING YOU GONE GET FUCKED UP.. I'M SERIOUS DAWG. I AINT FOR NO BULLSHIT. IT'S ROUGH TIMES AND I AINT GOT LOVE FOR NONE OF YOU ******


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 5 2009, 08:06 PM~14687058
> *:0 that 187 knee grow got served! Ole ass !
> *


YOU TOO. FUCK ALL THIS INTERNET SHIT. I'MA BE LOGGING OFF THIS THREAD FOR A WHILE. BUT I MEANT WHAT I SAID MAN.. I'M DEAD SERIOUS. IF I SEE YOU IN PERSON, I'M FUCKING YOU UP.. POINT BLANK!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 5 2009, 07:30 PM~14688677
> *#1 NEITHER YOU OR THAT BITCH ASS ***** FUNDI IS RIDING PERIOD
> 
> # 2 NEITHER ONE OF YALL CAN BEAT ME IN A SQUABLE
> 
> #3 YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO FALL BACK WIT THAT BULLSHIT
> 
> #4 YOU AINT FROM NO GOTDAMN KITCHENS SO BLOW THE SHERM SMOKE UP ANOTHER ****** ASS
> 
> AND #5 IF YOU KEEP DISRESPECTING YOU GONE GET FUCKED UP.. I'M SERIOUS DAWG.  I AINT FOR NO BULLSHIT.  IT'S ROUGH TIMES AND I AINT GOT LOVE FOR NONE OF YOU ******
> *


Calm down Patna!!! No ones ever gonna meet anyone else, and if they did, people gonna be huggin and saying "you BS too much online." 

As for squables, Fundi doesn't look like he can hold his own in a fight. I think you will win. 

As for CF, times have changed. CF be fighting with me on the phone about workout routines. This leads me to believe he may pose a challenge to you if his workout regiment is proper.

CF is short, so if your arms are longer, you can reach his face. But his workout routine may have leaned him up a bit and thus made him quicker. Sources say he has developed a death roll similar to crocodiles. If he latches onto your arm, you are done. Moreover, you can't distract him with a plate of hot links anymore, so don't try to do that in order to sucker punch him while he's devouring hot links.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 5 2009, 08:30 PM~14688677
> *#1 NEITHER YOU OR THAT BITCH ASS ***** FUNDI IS RIDING PERIOD
> 
> # 2 NEITHER ONE OF YALL CAN BEAT ME IN A SQUABLE
> 
> #3 YOU DON'T KNOW ME SO FALL BACK WIT THAT BULLSHIT
> 
> #4 YOU AINT FROM NO GOTDAMN KITCHENS SO BLOW THE SHERM SMOKE UP ANOTHER ****** ASS
> 
> AND #5 IF YOU KEEP DISRESPECTING YOU GONE GET FUCKED UP.. I'M SERIOUS DAWG.  I AINT FOR NO BULLSHIT.  IT'S ROUGH TIMES AND I AINT GOT LOVE FOR NONE OF YOU ******
> *


1. I ain't dip'n yet cuz I don't roll junk anymore, well, actually my MC in the 90's wasin't that bad. And time is quality, besides, you already know what I got in the garage and since you wanna go there, I got parts sit'n in carboard boxes worth more than your whole damn car! 

2. Your old, out of shape, drink, smoke, and eat crap all day. And your actually shorter than me. You can't squab if you wanted to. 

3. I know what you told me Mr. "I ain't been in L.A. since the 70's" 

4. You're right. I ain't a crip, don't wanna be a crip. That shit won't get me or anyone else no where. Time to grow up and be a Lowrider and a man.

I don't have NOTHING against anyone being themselves, but when I see people being foolish, especially when their grown ass men, I might say somethin'. You postin' that shit on here for us to see, you get what you got....sucka.

Besides, whats so "gangster" about logging onto the internet, whippin' out the ole'debit card and ordering a Pendelton? lol! Gz order their threads off the internet now? :cheesy: 

No offence should be taken homie but it is what it is.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


I bet that Fool just making up a shamble to admit he forgot to pay the damn internet bill!!!! 



Any way... one more year down!!! and I woke up with one more grey hair!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

he needs to chill. foo wants to fight cuz we talked about his pole-position steering wheel and farmer john wood choppin' shirt  what kinda shit is that? :loco:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2009, 06:34 AM~14691477
> *he needs to chill. foo wants to fight cuz we talked about his pole-position steering wheel and farmer john wood choppin' shirt   what kinda shit is that? :loco:
> *


Loc bs!!!! 


any way. some news and maybe some pics.. Kaddi is getting ready to come of frame , and get reworked , and then rode back up to PA yet again. Lets see if 187 dodges Kaddi yet again... :uh: 

hitting 30z on 6 batts and his NC rimms look good..Plus im learning a thing or two to install on my ride..Come spring we gona try to ride up I95 to do some bumper checking and ridding!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> 1. I ain't dip'n yet cuz I don't roll junk anymore, well, actually my MC in the 90's wasin't that bad. And time is quality, besides, you already know what I got in the garage and since you wanna go there,
> 
> 
> 
> I got parts sit'n in carboard boxes worth more than your whole damn car!
> 
> 
> 
> Those parts need to be on your car...Them sitting around aint getting you nowhere yet ..... :uh: WHEN YOUR SHIT GONNA BE READY...? Since youve calmed down on sweating my progress? This year for next year?
Click to expand...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Don't know. I'm about $10K away. Already passed the 30K mark  (I'll NEVER get that much money back should I ever decide too sell it) I started on the car 10/2006, so 3-4years ain't bad considering my income and bills.  Don't forget I'm doing a 100% frame-off restoration.

When did you start on your car and how close are you to finishing? 

And parts go on in certain order homie. No chrome goes on till the body is complete and the panels lined up. All my stereo equipment goes in last except for the wiring. Glass/window frames go in before the interior is installed etc etc. When I gather all my stuff then the labor comes. 

I've been in this a looong time. Seen countless cars get fucked up and having to be done over because the car just sat, un-maintained and moved around from shop to shop or garage to garage till the owner comes up with more money to do one more thing. I'll keep my car garaged and all the parts nice, clean and put away till it's time. Even then, I'll probably have to do some shit over again. 

Anyways, the point, if you care, about me writing that to him was meant to say that if I wanted to, I could have been ridding years ago. So saying to me I'm "not even riding" need to be checked.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 4 2009, 08:59 AM~14670328
> *Big Ty....Good seeing you this past weekend.Imma most def have to make my way back to LV this Oct..
> *


Word 'em up! It was good seeing you too, Benny. Thanks for letting me pick your brain for some knowledge. Can't wait 'til October so we can kick-it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Long time no hear Tyrone. You been good?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wave:


----------



## BlackDawg

whatupdoe!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2009, 01:36 PM~14694947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Them some big tuturs!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 6 2009, 06:15 PM~14696971
> *:0
> Them some big tuturs!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2009, 11:14 AM~14693562
> *Long time no hear Tyrone. You been good?
> *


Where you been hiding? My number is still the same. I've been better, but I'm maintaining. So, you working out now? That's good.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 6 2009, 08:23 PM~14697925
> *Where you been hiding? My number is still the same. I've been better, but I'm maintaining. So, you working out now? That's good.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? WE ALL BEEN BETTER BUT THANK GOD WE STILL ALIVE AND COULD TELL OUR GRAND CHILDREN ABOUT THIS CRAZYNESS WE ARE ALLL GOING THROUGH. GOD BLESS HOMIE.YOU GOT TO COME OUT AND CHILL HOMIE. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU IN TOWN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 6 2009, 07:23 PM~14697925
> *Where you been hiding? My number is still the same. I've been better, but I'm maintaining. So, you working out now? That's good.
> *


I need your number. Some months back, I lost my phone and all my numbers. As far as LIL, I just got internet service at home. i quit the jobs I use to use the computer from. 

Yes, been working out since end of march. Almost lost 40 lbs. bigger arms and chest now too. Don't eat junk anymore, smoke or drink (never have). I can jog/run about 3 miles now w/o having heart attack symptoms. 

I look totally different than when you saw me.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2009, 07:39 AM~14691269
> *1. I ain't dip'n yet cuz I don't roll junk anymore, well, actually my MC in the 90's wasin't that bad. And time is quality, besides, you already know what I got in the garage and since you wanna go there, I got parts sit'n in carboard boxes worth more than your whole damn car!
> 
> 2. Your old, out of shape, drink, smoke, and eat crap all day. And your actually shorter than me. You can't squab if you wanted to.
> 
> 3. I know what you told me Mr. "I ain't been in L.A. since the 70's"
> 
> 4. You're right. I ain't a crip, don't wanna be a crip. That shit won't get me or anyone else no where. Time to grow up and be a Lowrider and a man.
> 
> I don't have NOTHING against anyone being themselves, but when I see people being foolish, especially when their grown ass men, I might say somethin'. You postin' that shit on here for us to see, you get what you got....sucka.
> 
> Besides, whats so "gangster" about logging onto the internet, whippin' out the ole'debit card and ordering a Pendelton? lol! Gz order their threads off the internet now?  :cheesy:
> 
> No offence should be taken homie but it is what it is.
> *


I PROMISED MYSELF I WOULD'NT RESPOND, BUT I NEED TO CORRECT SOME SHIT FIRST. I AINT NEVER TELL YOU I AINT BEEN IN LA SINCE THE 70S. I TOLD YOU I MOVED THERE IN 77/78. NOTHER THANG LIL BITCH ASS *****, I'M IN THE BEST HEALTH EVER. ONE MORE THING THEN I'M DONE. I'VE BEEN WEARING PENDLETONS MY WHOLE GOTDAMN LIFE AND I AINT CHANGING FOR NOBODY. YOU WANNA TEST ME? I GO TO ANY CITY AT THE DROP OF A DIME.. AND IF A MAWFUCKA NEED HIS ASS BEAT, I'M DOIN IT ON SITE.. THAT'S REAL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

....


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2009, 04:39 AM~14691269
> *1. I ain't dip'n yet cuz I don't roll junk anymore, well, actually my MC in the 90's wasin't that bad. And time is quality, besides, you already know what I got in the garage and since you wanna go there, I got parts sit'n in carboard boxes worth more than your whole damn car!
> 
> 2. Your old, out of shape, drink, smoke, and eat crap all day. And your actually shorter than me. You can't squab if you wanted to.
> 
> 3. I know what you told me Mr. "I ain't been in L.A. since the 70's"
> 
> 4. You're right. I ain't a crip, don't wanna be a crip. That shit won't get me or anyone else no where. Time to grow up and be a Lowrider and a man.
> 
> I don't have NOTHING against anyone being themselves, but when I see people being foolish, especially when their grown ass men, I might say somethin'. You postin' that shit on here for us to see, you get what you got....sucka.
> 
> Besides, whats so "gangster" about logging onto the internet, whippin' out the ole'debit card and ordering a Pendelton? lol! Gz order their threads off the internet now?  :cheesy:
> 
> No offence should be taken homie but it is what it is.
> *


what it do..cf

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats hatnin '59619...hey, we gotta chapter opening up in SD real soon, show the homies some love when you see them!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2009, 09:12 PM~14699748
> *Whats hatnin '59619...hey, we gotta chapter opening up in SD real soon, show the homies some love when you see them!
> *


:0 i heard... there already making some noise out here...


----------



## FiveNine619

its going down this weekend...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 6 2009, 01:10 PM~14693530
> *Word 'em up! It was good seeing you too, Benny. Thanks for letting me pick your brain for some knowledge. Can't wait 'til October so we can kick-it.
> *


Whats good witcha fam.


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F. 

Hope all you riders have a blessed weekend. :420:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 AM~14693510
> *Don't know. I'm about $10K away. Already passed the 30K mark   (I'll NEVER get that much money back should I ever decide too sell it) I started on the car 10/2006, so 3-4years ain't bad considering my income and bills.  Don't forget I'm doing a 100% frame-off restoration.
> 
> When did you start on your car and how close are you to finishing?
> 
> And parts go on in certain order homie. No chrome goes on till the body is complete and the panels lined up. All my stereo equipment goes in last except for the wiring. Glass/window frames go in before the interior is installed etc etc. When I gather all my stuff then the labor comes.
> 
> I've been in this a looong time. Seen countless cars get fucked up and having to be done over because the car just sat, un-maintained and moved around from shop to shop or garage to garage till the owner comes up with more money to do one more thing. I'll keep my car garaged and all the parts nice, clean and put away till it's time. Even then, I'll probably have to do some shit over again.
> 
> Anyways, the point, if you care, about me writing that to him was meant to say that if I wanted to, I could have been ridding years ago. So saying to me I'm "not even riding" need to be checked.
> *


 :uh: Man Im Trying to get that weinersnhitzel Date we talked about........
JUST HURRY UP


----------



## bigswanga

> T.G.I.F.
> 
> Hope all you riders have a blessed weekend.  :420:
> [/b]


Same to you and yours Hommie  :420: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2009, 07:25 PM~14697943
> *WHATS UP HOMIE? WE ALL BEEN BETTER BUT THANK GOD WE STILL ALIVE AND COULD TELL OUR GRAND CHILDREN ABOUT THIS CRAZYNESS WE ARE ALLL GOING THROUGH. GOD BLESS HOMIE.YOU GOT TO COME OUT AND CHILL HOMIE. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU IN TOWN
> *


West up, Nim?!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2009, 07:41 PM~14698095
> *I need your number. Some months back, I lost my phone and all my numbers. As far as LIL, I just got internet service at home. i quit the jobs I use to use the computer from.
> 
> Yes, been working out since end of march. Almost lost 40 lbs. bigger arms and chest now too. Don't eat junk anymore, smoke or drink (never have). I can jog/run about 3 miles now w/o having heart attack symptoms.
> 
> I look totally different than when you saw me.
> *


Good for you, Angel!

Check you PM box.


----------



## Tyrone

> Whats good witcha fam.
> [/b]


What's up, 'G'?! Working. That's about all I can do at the moment.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 7 2009, 09:12 AM~14702163
> *:uh: Man  Im Trying to get that weinersnhitzel Date we talked about........
> JUST HURRY UP
> *


Don't trip we will. We're gonna have a good time too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2009, 03:03 PM~14705514
> *Don't trip we will. We're gonna have a good time too.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

GOOD AM BRO'Z


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 9 2009, 09:21 AM~14715829
> *JUST PULLED IT BAC OUT AFTER A FEW YRS SHE BACC AT CHA BROZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 9 2009, 07:00 AM~14715900
> *
> *


 :0 pictures of you baked last night! I know you parted like a star! Happy 48th b day! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 9 2009, 10:09 AM~14715919
> *:0 pictures of you baked last night! I know you parted like a star!  Happy 48th b day!  :biggrin:
> *



NAW NO PICS BRO  HAHA FADED YES 48 NO!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 9 2009, 07:17 AM~14715956
> *NAW NO PICS BRO  HAHA FADED YES 48 NO!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 ole over the hill knee grow! Don't worry I'm right behind you. I found a bald spot!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7381576
> *THREAD DEDICATED TO BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


  dude take a deep breath and calm down. I aint about e banghing or leaving warnings on answer machines! No need for that shit! Too old for tit tat nuggee acting school yard fights! You in the same field I'm in. No need to be a niggrr. Hard enough as it is! Glad you got my number


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHAT IT BE LIKE CANDIMAN :nicoderm:


----------



## DKM ATX

What the hell happen to this Thread???Damn shame we can't even get along on the computer


----------



## DKM ATX

What ever happen to DOUBLE-V :dunno:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 11 2009, 01:44 PM~14737209
> *What the hell happen to this Thread???Damn shame we can't even get along on the computer
> *


*THATS BECAUSE THE SAME OL'E CLOWNS ARE SHUCKEN AND JIVEN POSTING BULLSHIT...... THEN WANT TO CLOWN AROUND THEN CATCH FEELINGS OVER DUMB SHIT... :uh: I'M LIKE YOU ITS A GOTDAMN SHAME GROWN FOLKS CAN'T EVEN GET ALONG.... :angry: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY+Aug 11 2009, 08:51 AM~14734678-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT BE LIKE CANDIMAN :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good. triyng to get a kit for the ass of the masta!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 11 2009, 01:44 PM~14737209
> *What the hell happen to this Thread???Damn shame we can't even get along on the computer
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get along. But some these ****** are upity!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 11 2009, 01:52 PM~14737274
> *What ever happen to DOUBLE-V  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got cought up hes around some where.. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Aug 11 2009, 02:12 PM~14737429
> *THATS BECAUSE THE SAME OL'E CLOWNS ARE SHUCKEN AND JIVEN POSTING BULLSHIT...... THEN WANT TO CLOWN AROUND THEN CATCH FEELINGS OVER DUMB SHIT... :uh:  I'M LIKE YOU ITS A GOTDAMN SHAME GROWN FOLKS CAN'T EVEN GET ALONG.... :angry:
> *


You must have got a call from 187. that ***** just raw and OG!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I can't help it. Jusst a clown by nature and like to have fun. You fools forget about def jam back in the dayz. Some you guys must never been on the play ground or on the fence with the boys. telling your mama jokes and just being ******.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRUBE644

color=blue] HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISK BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.</span>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 morning...


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 12 2009, 09:20 AM~14744916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  morning...
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 12 2009, 08:20 AM~14744916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  morning...
> *


YES THAT IZ A GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gfS-hoqL3c


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHAT IT BE LIKE 187 I TOLD YOU U SHOULD COME HERE. SOMETIME WE JUS HAD A BIG LOLO SHOW LAST SUN.OVER 300 LOWRIDERZ CAME OUT FOLKZ FROM ALL OVER WAZ HERE.ROLLIN VIDZ.WAZ HERE TOO :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Aug 12 2009, 11:16 AM~14745738
> *WHAT IT BE LIKE 187 I TOLD YOU U SHOULD COME HERE. SOMETIME WE JUS HAD A BIG LOLO SHOW LAST SUN.OVER 300 LOWRIDERZ CAME OUT FOLKZ FROM ALL OVER WAZ HERE.ROLLIN VIDZ.WAZ HERE TOO :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


I'MA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE WINDY CITY REAL SOON DOGG


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 12 2009, 10:20 AM~14744916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  morning...
> *



HOW U GONNA TAKE MY HOE'S FAT BOY? :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 12 2009, 12:10 PM~14747421
> *HOW U GONNA TAKE MY HOE'S FAT BOY? :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: then slap them on the rump in front of you!!!!


----------



## D-BO

187, here you go, fam!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Aug 13 2009, 12:48 AM~14753718
> *187, here you go, fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU MOST DEFINITELY GOT BUMPER MY ***** :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:31 AM~14745878
> *I'MA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE WINDY CITY REAL SOON DOGG
> *


THA NEXT BIG LOLO PICNIC IZ THA MAJESTICS COMIN UP VERY SOON YOU KNOW IN CHI TOWN TIMING IZ EVERYTHING HOMIE  :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osjNH-rMeUI


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14720808
> * dude take a deep breath and calm down. I aint about e banghing or leaving warnings on answer machines! No need for that shit! Too old for tit tat nuggee acting school yard fights! You in the same field I'm in. No need to be a niggrr. Hard enough as it is!  Glad you got my number
> *


SHUTUP STUPID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14757850
> *SHUTUP STUPID!!!!!!!!!
> *


Double V where have you been homie? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 13 2009, 10:46 AM~14758079
> *Double V where have you been homie? :dunno:
> *


away from these bitches in here!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2009, 03:01 PM~14758219
> *away from these bitches in here!!!!!!!!
> *



OOO FUCC THERE GOES THE N-HOOD????????????????? :0 :uh: :angry: HAHAHA FIRST CF NOW U BACC OOOO SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2009, 02:01 PM~14758219
> *away from these bitches in here!!!!!!!!
> *


I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 13 2009, 03:10 PM~14758314
> *I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT
> *



WEST CRIPIN CUZZIN? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 13 2009, 02:10 PM~14758323
> *WEST CRIPIN CUZZIN? :biggrin:
> *


AH MAN, JUST TRYNA STAY A'FLOAT AND RIDE OUT THE REST OF '09.. WAS A BAD YEAR FOR THE LOC. TRYNA LOOK FORWARD TO '010


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2009, 01:01 PM~14758219
> *away from these bitches in here!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn Scotty relax homie it all good; I can always look for a good laugh in this topic


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 13 2009, 03:13 PM~14758346
> *AH MAN, JUST TRYNA STAY A'FLOAT AND RIDE OUT THE REST OF '09.. WAS A BAD YEAR FOR THE LOC.  TRYNA LOOK FORWARD TO '010
> *



THATS RIGHT YEAH 09 WAS A SHITY YR FOR ME ALSO BUT 10 SHIT HERE WE COME ITS THE YR OF THE LOC'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 13 2009, 11:25 AM~14758485
> *Damn Scotty relax homie it all good; I can always look for a good laugh in this topic
> *


fuck these marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## bigswanga

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2009, 12:49 PM~14758757
> *fuck these marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 
You aint did shut but ride your uncles coat tail! Ole busta!! Post something old man or kick rocks!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 13 2009, 02:49 PM~14758757
> *fuck these marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEARD THAT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 11 2009, 02:12 PM~14737429
> *THATS BECAUSE THE SAME OL'E CLOWNS ARE SHUCKEN AND JIVEN POSTING BULLSHIT...... THEN WANT TO CLOWN AROUND THEN CATCH FEELINGS OVER DUMB SHIT... :uh:  I'M LIKE YOU ITS A GOTDAMN SHAME GROWN FOLKS CAN'T EVEN GET ALONG.... :angry:
> *


I HEARD THAT.


----------



## ducdownCITY

city slikas in this biuuutch!!


----------



## bigswanga

:scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

FUCK ALL ****** THAT HATE WITH NO CAR THAT'S ROLLING THE STREETS


----------



## 187PURE

-----------------------------


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 13 2009, 08:15 AM~14756105-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 14 2009, 12:37 PM~14770114
> *FUCK ALL ****** THAT HATE WITH NO CAR THAT'S ROLLING THE STREETS
> *


 :tears:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 14 2009, 01:37 PM~14770122
> *WHAT IT DO
> *


YO,187 WE GOT A BIG LOLO PICNIC COMIN UP AUG.30,09 AND ROLLIN VID GOIN TO BE HERE.AND MAJESTICS CC. IN SEPT. JUS KEEPIN U UP ON WHATZ GOIN DOWN  :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Aug 14 2009, 02:48 AM~14766315
> *city slikas in this biuuutch!!
> *


WHAT IT DO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 10 2009, 08:33 AM~14723890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 14 2009, 09:12 PM~14774317
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

I'MA SAY THIS ONE TIME AND ONE TIME ONLY. I AINT GOT THE BEST RIDER, BUT I SURE NUFF AINT GOT THE WORSE ONE. I PUT GAS IN IT, STICK THE KEY IN, AND SWANG THAT MAWFUCKA ANYTIME I FEEL LIKE IT. IT DON'T MATTER HOW MUCH CHROME YOU GOT, IT DON'T MATTER HOW EXPENSIVE YOUR PAINT JOB IS EITHER; THAT DON'T VALIDATE A REAL RIDER. IT'S ABOUT THE HEART THAT MAKES YOU A REAL RIDER.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2009, 07:19 AM~14776517
> *I'MA SAY THIS ONE TIME AND ONE TIME ONLY.  I AINT GOT THE BEST RIDER, BUT I SURE NUFF AINT GOT THE WORSE ONE.  I PUT GAS IN IT, STICK THE KEY IN, AND SWANG THAT MAWFUCKA ANYTIME I FEEL LIKE IT.  IT DON'T MATTER HOW MUCH CHROME YOU GOT, IT DON'T MATTER HOW EXPENSIVE YOUR PAINT JOB IS EITHER; THAT DON'T VALIDATE A REAL RIDER.  IT'S ABOUT THE HEART THAT MAKES YOU A REAL RIDER.
> *


  
Okay that what I've always said! So your point! I'm a humble negga always have. Poor too! But I enjoy a good ride and food meet when I can.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2009, 07:19 AM~14776517
> *I'MA SAY THIS ONE TIME AND ONE TIME ONLY.  I AINT GOT THE BEST RIDER, BUT I SURE NUFF AINT GOT THE WORSE ONE.  I PUT GAS IN IT, STICK THE KEY IN, AND SWANG THAT MAWFUCKA ANYTIME I FEEL LIKE IT.  IT DON'T MATTER HOW MUCH CHROME YOU GOT, IT DON'T MATTER HOW EXPENSIVE YOUR PAINT JOB IS EITHER; THAT DON'T VALIDATE A REAL RIDER.  IT'S ABOUT THE HEART THAT MAKES YOU A REAL RIDER.
> *


You need some ass ! To wound up! Take a ride down 95 knee grow! away from them city hoes! Have you a fat country biscuit booty bitch!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2009, 07:19 AM~14776517
> *I'MA SAY THIS ONE TIME AND ONE TIME ONLY.  I AINT GOT THE BEST RIDER, BUT I SURE NUFF AINT GOT THE WORSE ONE.  I PUT GAS IN IT, STICK THE KEY IN, AND SWANG THAT MAWFUCKA ANYTIME I FEEL LIKE IT.  IT DON'T MATTER HOW MUCH CHROME YOU GOT, IT DON'T MATTER HOW EXPENSIVE YOUR PAINT JOB IS EITHER; THAT DON'T VALIDATE A REAL RIDER.  IT'S ABOUT THE HEART THAT MAKES YOU A REAL RIDER.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## plague

http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
WHAT UP RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 16 2009, 09:20 PM~14786868
> *:uh:
> *


PROBLEM?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 17 2009, 12:10 AM~14789969
> *PROBLEM?
> *


Oh snap!!! Things are about to get ugly :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 17 2009, 04:35 AM~14790093
> *Oh snap!!! Things are about to get ugly :roflmao:
> *


NAW IT'S ALL GOOD. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHY HE REPLIED WITH THAT EMOTION


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 17 2009, 02:41 AM~14790098
> *NAW IT'S ALL GOOD.  I JUST DON'T KNOW WHY HE REPLIED WITH THAT EMOTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 15 2009, 08:19 AM~14776517
> *I'MA SAY THIS ONE TIME AND ONE TIME ONLY.  I AINT GOT THE BEST RIDER, BUT I SURE NUFF AINT GOT THE WORSE ONE.  I PUT GAS IN IT, STICK THE KEY IN, AND SWANG THAT MAWFUCKA ANYTIME I FEEL LIKE IT.  IT DON'T MATTER HOW MUCH CHROME YOU GOT, IT DON'T MATTER HOW EXPENSIVE YOUR PAINT JOB IS EITHER; THAT DON'T VALIDATE A REAL RIDER.  IT'S ABOUT THE HEART THAT MAKES YOU A REAL RIDER.
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 14 2009, 02:37 PM~14770114
> *FUCK ALL ****** THAT HATE WITH NO CAR THAT'S ROLLING THE STREETS
> *


 :0


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 16 2009, 11:18 PM~14789022
> *http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
> WHAT UP RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS
> *


Good dude right here ,i never had to worry about any transactions with him.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 17 2009, 10:02 AM~14791013
> *Good dude right here ,i never had to worry about any transactions with him.
> *


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

:nicoderm: WHAT IT BE LIKE BLACK RIDERZ


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Aug 17 2009, 11:01 AM~14791526
> *:nicoderm: WHAT IT BE LIKE BLACK RIDERZ
> *


tryin to put this work in. whats good witcha.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 17 2009, 03:35 AM~14790093
> *Oh snap!!! Things are about to get ugly :roflmao:
> *


Lol, things aint changed :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 17 2009, 08:35 AM~14790800
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey do yall know theyre making a new last dragon movie 

a remake.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14793353
> *Lol, things aint changed  :biggrin:
> *


*x1,000,000  *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 17 2009, 06:02 PM~14796196
> *x1,000,000
> *


whats crackin yall, I see fundi and 187 still goin at it. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 06:39 PM~14797220
> *whats crackin yall, I see fundi and 187 still goin at it. :cheesy:
> *


GD!! all you old folks poping back in. It's all cool.. That old dude [187] trying to show he still has it in him!!! The minute that old kat steps to me at a show in that burlap blue lumber mans shirt ima fall out laughing!!! Then give him a Beer and chicken wings!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Aug 17 2009, 01:17 PM~14793881
> *hey do yall know theyre making a new last dragon movie
> 
> a remake.
> *


I hope they don't fuck it up!!!! just like Will Smith remaking Karate kid with his own kid staring in it.. filming in Bejeing now.. :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 17 2009, 01:10 AM~14789969
> *PROBLEM?
> *


Yup.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 17 2009, 08:43 PM~14798177
> *I hope they don't fuck it up!!!! just like Will Smith remaking Karate kid with his own kid staring in it.. filming in Bejeing now.. :0
> *


Whos the fucking sheep fucker in your avi?


----------



## cripn8ez

a lil chillin at the crib the other day



> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 17 2009, 11:37 PM~14798861
> *SUM WS CRIPN8EZ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14793353
> *Lol, things aint changed  :biggrin:
> *





Skim Today, 12:16 PM 

1961 IS THE NEW 59

Posts: 32,289
Joined: May 2005
Car Club: MAJESTICS
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Is this new? 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Yep. Repping that big M baby.  been a long time coming.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 08:50 AM~14802253
> *Yep. Repping that big M baby.  been a long time coming.
> *



CONGRATZ ON THAT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 07:50 AM~14802253
> *Yep. Repping that big M baby.  been a long time coming.
> *


 :guns:<s>crenshaw mafia</s>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Aug 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14798738-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whos the fucking sheep fucker in your avi?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some counrtry singer on wifes lap top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 08:48 PM~14799019
> *a lil chillin at the crib the other day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got a bald spot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 11:52 PM~14801396
> *Skim  Today, 12:16 PM
> 
> 1961 IS THE NEW 59
> 
> Posts: 32,289
> Joined: May 2005
> Car Club: MAJESTICS
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  Is this new?
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 05:50 AM~14802253
> *Yep. Repping that big M baby.  been a long time coming.
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 17 2009, 10:15 PM~14798550
> *Yup.
> *


ole square ass *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 18 2009, 08:04 AM~14802286
> *:guns:<s>crenshaw mafia</s>
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> tryin to put this work in. whats good witcha.
> [/b]


G-MONEY WE ALL WE GOT :biggrin: WAZ UP DOGG
:nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2009, 02:16 PM~14793353
> *Lol, things aint changed  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SKIM *****.. NAW AINT A DAMN THANG CHANGED, IT'S LIKE THE MAAD CIRCLE ROUND HERE. BUT PEEP YOUR INBOX


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 18 2009, 09:04 AM~14802286
> *:guns:<s>crenshaw mafia</s>
> *




:0 HAHA WEST 99TH IS WERE U FIND ME SLANGING MY YAYOO BABY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 18 2009, 09:37 AM~14802388
> *some counrtry singer on wifes lap top..
> you got a bald spot!!!!
> :0
> :0
> *




HA FUCC U  U HAVE A REALY BIG AZZ GUT FAT BOY :angry: ITS FROM WEARING BRAIS SINCE 86 SHIT GETS THIN HAHA  NOW Y THE FAT AZZ GUT?  





YO FLYGUY NICE PICS BRO


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 05:50 AM~14802253
> *Yep. Repping that big M baby.  been a long time coming.
> *


And you say thangs aint changed :uh: The Big M knows how to get Bomb ass builders :thumbsup: 
Congrads on your new brother hood.Yall doing it big


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 AM~14803942
> *HA FUCC U   U HAVE A REALY BIG AZZ GUT FAT BOY :angry: ITS FROM WEARING BRAIS SINCE 86 SHIT GETS THIN HAHA  NOW Y THE FAT AZZ GUT
> *


I like to eat!!!!! :uh:


----------



## kc07charger

Why are there so many racist lil bitches on this site?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 18 2009, 01:10 PM~14804713
> *Why are there so many racist lil bitches on this site?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 18 2009, 11:10 AM~14804713
> *Why are there so many racist lil bitches on this site?
> *


 :uh: kick rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

U NEGUS WILL LOVE THIS?







[/quote]


----------



## bigbody93

sound like he said ****** to me ( spelled in a new way ) that shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 18 2009, 12:10 PM~14804713
> *Why are there so many racist lil bitches on this site?
> *


Because ya'll put up with it, and to top it all off some "black folks" on this site are the main ones shucking, jiving and tap dancing right next to these clowns :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Aug 18 2009, 03:12 PM~14807311-->
> 
> 
> 
> U NEGUS WILL LOVE THIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0 he looked like he really wanted to say that..
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackDawg_@Aug 18 2009, 03:20 PM~14807411
> *Because ya'll put up with it, and to top it all off some "black folks" on this site are the main ones shucking, jiving and tap dancing right next to these clowns  :thumbsdown:
> *


Go shuck your ass some where else!!! Or come in with your real name sucka!!! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Aug 18 2009, 03:20 PM~14807411
> *Because ya'll put up with it, and to top it all off some "black folks" on this site are the main ones shucking, jiving and tap dancing right next to these clowns  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 05:50 AM~14802253
> *Yep. Repping that big M baby.  been a long time coming.
> *


I'M HAPPY FOR YOU, GOOD PEOPLE IN THAT CLUB FROM COAST TO COAST THATS A GOOD LOOK FOR YOU BIG DADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 18 2009, 08:36 AM~14803088
> *WHAT UP SKIM *****..  NAW AINT A DAMN THANG CHANGED, IT'S LIKE THE MAAD CIRCLE ROUND HERE.  BUT PEEP YOUR INBOX
> *


hope your not crying to him with your pm's too


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 18 2009, 10:53 AM~14803942
> *HA FUCC U   U HAVE A REALY BIG AZZ GUT FAT BOY :angry: ITS FROM WEARING BRAIS SINCE 86 SHIT GETS THIN HAHA  NOW Y THE FAT AZZ GUT?
> YO FLYGUY NICE PICS BRO
> *


WHAT IT BE LIKE CRIPN  ITZ BEEN A LONG HOT SUMMER THERE SHOULD BE PLENTY OF PICS BEING POSTED UP OF KATZ PUTTIN IT DOWN ON THA STREETZ OR SHOWZ FUCK THA B/S :nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Aug 18 2009, 09:16 PM~14809386
> *WHAT IT BE LIKE CRIPN  ITZ BEEN A LONG HOT SUMMER THERE SHOULD BE PLENTY OF PICS BEING POSTED UP OF KATZ PUTTIN IT DOWN ON THA STREETZ OR SHOWZ FUCK THA B/S  :nicoderm:
> *



west good fly? :biggrin: 


yeah hot is right putting it down fo sho but this summer was a har one u know :angry: ill have sum pics n a few day of sum hot shit :biggrin:  obsession fest is gonna b off the hook :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 18 2009, 05:25 PM~14808882
> *hope your not crying to him with your pm's too
> *


I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 18 2009, 07:43 AM~14802730
> *ole square ass *****
> *


"Ole square-ass *****", huh? You know you done fucked-up, right?

First, why did you call me at 6:30am crying about the comments Angel made about your car? Later that same evening, you called me again telling me to tell Angel you're going to kick his ass when you see him. I'll tell you again like I told you that evening, you have me confused with some bitch. I'm not a bitch in the least bit. Don't ever again call me with this nonsense. Especially some nonsense that doesn't concern/involve me. This is LayItLow. You've been here long enough to know how it is. I thought your skin was thicker than that, but obviously it's not. Thicken up your skin and let your car do the talking for you. If that's not a viable option for you, I suggest you cancel your account here and never return.

Second, as far as you kicking my ass, that's not going to happen. I've been threatend by bigger people from this site. And when they seen me, they did nothing. But since you're so tough and a 'Super Crip' (yeah punk-ass ***** I'm referring to your pic of you wearing a table cloth bandana) come to Las Vegas and we'll see who's the punk/square-ass *****.

I apologize to those who know that I'm better than this, but I couldn't let this slide. Darrick Walton aka '187 Fake', I'm calling you out, punk. Come to Las Vegas and lets find out how tough you are.


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 18 2009, 05:04 AM~14802286
> *:guns:<s>crenshaw mafia</s>
> *


 :angry: THEM THA HOMIES....


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 14 2009, 11:46 AM~14770192
> *:0
> :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS WHY I STOPED FUCKIN IT THAT SHERM, IT WILL HAVE YOU LOOKIN LIKE A SUcKA...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 18 2009, 08:25 PM~14811087
> *"Ole square-ass *****", huh? You know you done fucked-up, right?
> 
> First, why did you call me at 6:30am crying about the comments Angel made about your car? Later that same evening, you called me again telling me to tell Angel you're going to kick his ass when you see him. I'll tell you again like I told you that evening, you have me confused with some bitch. I'm not a bitch in the least bit. Don't ever again call me with this nonsense. Especially some nonsense that doesn't concern/involve me. This is LayItLow. You've been here long enough to know how it is. I thought your skin was thicker than that, but obviously it's not. Thicken up your skin and let your car do the talking for you. If that's not a viable option for you, I suggest you cancel your account here and never return.
> 
> Second, as far as you kicking my ass, that's not going to happen. I've been threatend by bigger people from this site. And when they seen me, they did nothing. But since you're so tough and a 'Super Crip' (yeah punk-ass ***** I'm referring to your pic of you wearing a table cloth bandana) come to Las Vegas and we'll see who's the punk/square-ass *****.
> 
> I apologize to those who know that I'm better than this, but I couldn't let this slide. Darrick Walton aka '187 Fake', I'm calling you out, punk. Come to Las Vegas and lets find out how tough you are.
> *


  really!
That ***** left a 10 minute mesage on my bb! Talking about you guys. Then this clown talking he was a og sne gona step to me at a show! Wow he called all us with this bs! Dude /187\ you need to leave! I chatted with angel on pm about this shit! And now you saying he did this to all of us! That's a bitch move! No wonder that ***** can't keep a bitch nor a crib! ***** close your account and kill this bs! I hate fake ******! And that's real talk. !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187 loose my number if you gona shit on folks! I don't mind chatting but that shit aint cool. I wish I could voice copy that mesage and rally have these brothas clowning your ass!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHAT IT BE LIKE candimann :nicoderm: DID U SEE THEM PICS OF ME & MY CLUB


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 18 2009, 09:44 AM~14802735-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shutcho parts car driving ass the fuk up :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-L-BABY_@Aug 18 2009, 10:32 PM~14811167
> *:angry: THEM THA HOMIES....
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 18 2009, 11:30 AM~14804261
> *And you say thangs aint changed :uh: The Big M knows how to get Bomb ass builders :thumbsup:
> Congrads on your new brother hood.Yall doing it big
> *


thanks bigswanga. Tyrone what it do, cripn8ez how you been homie, CF whats crackin, even scotty whats poppin..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 18 2009, 08:25 PM~14811087
> *"Ole square-ass *****", huh? You know you done fucked-up, right?
> 
> First, why did you call me at 6:30am crying about the comments Angel made about your car? Later that same evening, you called me again telling me to tell Angel you're going to kick his ass when you see him. I'll tell you again like I told you that evening, you have me confused with some bitch. I'm not a bitch in the least bit. Don't ever again call me with this nonsense. Especially some nonsense that doesn't concern/involve me. This is LayItLow. You've been here long enough to know how it is. I thought your skin was thicker than that, but obviously it's not. Thicken up your skin and let your car do the talking for you. If that's not a viable option for you, I suggest you cancel your account here and never return.
> 
> Second, as far as you kicking my ass, that's not going to happen. I've been threatend by bigger people from this site. And when they seen me, they did nothing. But since you're so tough and a 'Super Crip' (yeah punk-ass ***** I'm referring to your pic of you wearing a table cloth bandana) come to Las Vegas and we'll see who's the punk/square-ass *****.
> 
> I apologize to those who know that I'm better than this, but I couldn't let this slide. Darrick Walton aka '187 Fake', I'm calling you out, punk. Come to Las Vegas and lets find out how tough you are.
> *


oh no you didint LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

he's gonna come kick my ass first then fly over there and kick yours, then fly off to NC for Fundi's turn.....

btw, I know about everyone who got a pm or phone call. 

wow....man.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 09:39 PM~14812085
> *thanks bigswanga. Tyrone what it do, cripn8ez how you been homie, CF whats crackin, even scotty whats poppin..
> *


West up, Skim! Making it do what it's s'posed to do. Congratulations on becoming a Majestic.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14812111
> *oh no you didint LMAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he's gonna come kick my ass first then fly over there and kick yours, then fly off to NC for Fundi's turn.....
> 
> btw,  I know about everyone who got a pm or phone call.
> 
> wow....man.
> *


He started it, so I'm going to finish it. I am TRULY the wrong ***** to fuck with!


----------



## cripn8ez

there goes the n-hood??????????????????



snow luv's the kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY+Aug 18 2009, 09:07 PM~14811660-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT BE LIKE candimann :nicoderm: DID U SEE THEM PICS OF ME & MY CLUB
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup.. Hopefully next year I'll be out with the masta taking pics.. need some up dated pics of every one here in NC and I'm take a trip back up your way. I miss the weather and talking fast!!! And you know a fat boy mis the Chicago dog , beer , and tailg gating!! wife has never had a real pizza pie either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 09:19 PM~14811813
> *shutcho parts car driving ass the fuk up  :uh:
> :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still got them old pics of you rear panel.. [caprice] or the topic.. ? fins to start cutting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 09:39 PM~14812085
> *thanks bigswanga. Tyrone what it do, cripn8ez how you been homie, CF whats crackin, even scotty whats poppin..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Kat!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14812111
> *oh no you didint LMAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he's gonna come kick my ass first then fly over there and kick yours, then fly off to NC for Fundi's turn.....
> 
> btw,  I know about everyone who got a pm or phone call.
> 
> wow....man.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 09:44 PM~14812171
> *West up, Skim! Making it do what it's s'posed to do. Congratulations on becoming a Majestic.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 09:46 PM~14812204
> *He started it, so I'm going to finish it. I am TRULY the wrong ***** to fuck with!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waite in line!!! I'm the closes and 3hrs away. hell' been up there 2-3 times just to chill and that ***** never showed!!! Hell I knew something was wrong with that cat a couple years ago when he couldn't keep his woman in check and got booted to his moms!! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Aug 19 2009, 05:00 AM~14813904
> *there goes the n-hood??????????????????
> snow luv's the kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha
> *


 :biggrin: 

I'll be waiting on some parts from UPS this week!!!! let the fun start!!!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 18 2009, 10:42 PM~14811332
> * really!
> That ***** left a 10 minute mesage on my bb! Talking about you guys. Then this clown talking he was a og sne gona step to me at a show! Wow he called all us with this bs! Dude /187\ you need to leave! I chatted with angel on pm about this shit! And now you saying he did this to all of us! That's a bitch move! No wonder that ***** can't keep a bitch nor a crib! ***** close your account and kill this bs! I hate fake ******! And that's real talk. !
> *


NO I SAID I WAS GONNA FUCK YOU UP PERIOD!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 18 2009, 10:25 PM~14811087
> *"Ole square-ass *****", huh? You know you done fucked-up, right?
> 
> First, why did you call me at 6:30am crying about the comments Angel made about your car? Later that same evening, you called me again telling me to tell Angel you're going to kick his ass when you see him. I'll tell you again like I told you that evening, you have me confused with some bitch. I'm not a bitch in the least bit. Don't ever again call me with this nonsense. Especially some nonsense that doesn't concern/involve me. This is LayItLow. You've been here long enough to know how it is. I thought your skin was thicker than that, but obviously it's not. Thicken up your skin and let your car do the talking for you. If that's not a viable option for you, I suggest you cancel your account here and never return.
> 
> Second, as far as you kicking my ass, that's not going to happen. I've been threatend by bigger people from this site. And when they seen me, they did nothing. But since you're so tough and a 'Super Crip' (yeah punk-ass ***** I'm referring to your pic of you wearing a table cloth bandana) come to Las Vegas and we'll see who's the punk/square-ass *****.
> 
> I apologize to those who know that I'm better than this, but I couldn't let this slide. Darrick Walton aka '187 Fake', I'm calling you out, punk. Come to Las Vegas and lets find out how tough you are.
> *


WOW.. MAN YOU WORSE THAN I THOUGHT. I FUCK AROUND WITH YOU WITH A WISE CRACK AND YOU TYPE ALL THIS SHIT. YOU FUNNY DAWG.. I'MA GET AT YOU SOON MY *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 18 2009, 11:19 PM~14811813
> *shutcho parts car driving ass the fuk up  :uh:
> :angry:
> *


DO SOMETHIN CONSTRUCTIVE LITTLE *****


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 18 2009, 08:25 PM~14811087
> *"Ole square-ass *****", huh? You know you done fucked-up, right?
> 
> First, why did you call me at 6:30am crying about the comments Angel made about your car? Later that same evening, you called me again telling me to tell Angel you're going to kick his ass when you see him. I'll tell you again like I told you that evening, you have me confused with some bitch. I'm not a bitch in the least bit. Don't ever again call me with this nonsense. Especially some nonsense that doesn't concern/involve me. This is LayItLow. You've been here long enough to know how it is. I thought your skin was thicker than that, but obviously it's not. Thicken up your skin and let your car do the talking for you. If that's not a viable option for you, I suggest you cancel your account here and never return.
> 
> Second, as far as you kicking my ass, that's not going to happen. I've been threatend by bigger people from this site. And when they seen me, they did nothing. But since you're so tough and a 'Super Crip' (yeah punk-ass ***** I'm referring to your pic of you wearing a table cloth bandana) come to Las Vegas and we'll see who's the punk/square-ass *****.
> 
> I apologize to those who know that I'm better than this, but I couldn't let this slide. Darrick Walton aka '187 Fake', I'm calling you out, punk. Come to Las Vegas and lets find out how tough you are.
> *



Damn Ty this is not like you... :0 

U seem like a mellow azz dude to me... :biggrin: 



anyhow...Wussup ya'll ...

Where is TRU DAWG..??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 18 2009, 07:25 PM~14808882
> *hope your not crying to him with your pm's too
> *


WHY IS WORRIED ABOUT ME? I SAID WHAT I HAD TO SAY TO YOU ON THE PHONE AND YOU WAS ALL HUMBLE PIE. IF YOU WANNA SQUASH IT FINE. BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE, IF YOU KEEP DISRESPECTING THEN WE GON HANDLE SOME SHIT. JUST LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> ONE OF THE REASONS WHY I STARTED THIS TOPIC IS TO SORT OF MAKE A CONTINUATION OF TYRONE'S. IT HAD A NICE RUN BUT WAS GETTIN KIND OF TRASHY NEAR THE END BY HATERS AND CLOWNS. I KNOW THE FOCUS WAS TO PAY HOMAGE TO GANGSTER, BUT GUESS WHAT- HE'S A BLACK LOWRIDER. AND THERE ARE OTHER BLACK LOWRIDERS THAT PUT IT DOWN LIKE "G" (e.g. ZUESS R.I.P.). I'M NOT TRYING TO PLAY THE RACE CARD OR SEGREGATE LOWRIDING. LOWRIDING HAS NO COLOR LINES OR BOUNDARIES. AND I'M SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYBODY. LIL CAN BE USED AS MEANS TO EDUCATE THESE NEW AND UPCOMING RIDERS. THEY MIGHT FALL INTO THE STEREOTYPES BY THINKING IT'S A BROWN THANG OR AT WORST A GANG THANG. SO I FEEL THAT IT'S MY DUTY TO EDUCATE THESE YOUNGSTAS ABOUT DIFFERENT CULTURES IN LOWRIDING. I JUST HAPPEN TO BE BLACK, SO I'MA GIVE MY INPUT WITH A BLACK MAN'S POINT OF VIEW. A YOUNG MAN ON THIS THREAD MADE REFERENCE TO DRE AND SNOOP LOWRIDIN. THAT'S ALL GOOD BUT THAT'S ON THE VIDEO TIP. I WANNA SHINE THE SPOTLIGHT ON THE PIONEERS. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE BLACK TO GIVE YOUR POINT OF VIEW EITHER. LO 64, I APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENTS BECAUSE THEY ARE SINCERE. ANGEL, YOU STAY ON POINT HOMIE. LUV YOU DAWG. TYRONE WHERE THE HELL YOU AT ***** :biggrin: I NEED YOU UP IN HERE. AND DIPPINIT MADE SOME GOOD POINTS ON HIS VIEW OF IT. LIKE IT OR NOT BLACK LOWRIDERS DON'T GET ENOUGH RECOGNITION. I DONE SEEN IT SHOW AFTER SHOW. MAYBE WE'RE PARTLY THE BLAME OURSELVES, BUT I DOUBT IT.





> ***** I BEEN A RIDER SINCE I WAS ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE





> no you haven't!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Pitbull you look like the o.g. Black GI Joe doll!!!!!!!





> MAN SOMETHIN'S GOTTA GIVE. I'VE BEEN HAVING A LOT OF BAD LUCK LATELY. AND I JUST STOPPED HITTIN THE BOTTLE. NOW I'M BAKC ON THAT MAWFUCKA





> WELL IT'S OFFICIAL. ME AND MY GIRL BROKE UP. NOW I CAN START WORKING ON THE FOE.. AND GET THE LAC BAKC ON TRAKC!! BOY BITHCES CAN BRING YOU DOWN. BUT I PROMISE YALL THIS.. IT'LL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN





> amen. she did the same shit the last chick did. now they both gon' lay in a bed of bricks, cause they don' lost a good *****. ridin comes before any bitch





> DECISIONS-DECISIONS DAWG. NOW THAT THE BARRACUDA'S GONE I GOT ALL THESE PROJECTS I'M TRYING TO FINISH. THE LAC IS ABOUT TO GET REVAMPED. YALL KNOW I GOT THE SIX-FOE AND THAT'S GETTING A WHOLE OVERHAUL. AND I JUST GOT WORD THAT A LITL ***** IN THE HOOD IS SELLING A 2 DOOR BROUGHAM WITH THE BRAINS BLOWN FOR $400. I'MA TRY TO TALK HIM DOWN TO $350. I'MA EITHER KEEP IT OR FLIP IT. AND NO CF, I'M NOT GONNA GET RID OF THE FOE DOE EVEN IF I DO GET THE COUPE.





> DAMN DAWG, YOU NEED TO LOSE WEIGHT. YOU BOUT GROW MORE HORIZONTAL THAN VERTICAL. FALL BACK ON SOME OF THEM TACOS *****. YOUR RIDE MIGHT GET DONE QUICKER





> get a proper white bitch before you speak!!!!!!!





> Pitt bull build your box yet........ we know you roll a Nisson now.. O my have the mighty have fallen. from a 64 to a Jap truck at that.. Fool can't even roll a real truck.. Now that's some soccer mon shit right there!!!!!!! Where your Benz at...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





> I'MA JUST LET THANGS COOL OFF SOME MORE CEFORE I GO BAKC HOME. B!TCH LIVES RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME AND I DON'T WANT NO CONFRONTATIONS WITH THE HO. I ESPECIALLY DON'T WANT NO MORE SHERIFFS KNOKCING AT MY DOOR





> fundi's head looks like a shaved pile of monkey nuts!!!!


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the old memories!!!!! good bad and funny shit we all did!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Aug 18 2009, 10:21 AM~14802968
> *G-MONEY WE ALL WE GOT :biggrin: WAZ UP DOGG
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  whats good in da Chi.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 17 2009, 10:15 PM~14798550
> *Yup.
> *


 :0 whats good witcha fam.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 19 2009, 06:05 AM~14814108-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO I SAID I WAS GONNA FUCK YOU UP PERIOD!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 06:08 AM~14814117
> *WOW.. MAN YOU WORSE THAN I THOUGHT.  I FUCK AROUND WITH YOU WITH A WISE CRACK AND YOU TYPE ALL THIS SHIT.  YOU FUNNY DAWG.. I'MA GET AT YOU SOON MY *****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 06:10 AM~14814124
> *DO SOMETHIN CONSTRUCTIVE LITTLE *****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 06:14 AM~14814141
> *WHY IS WORRIED ABOUT ME? I SAID WHAT I HAD TO SAY TO YOU ON THE PHONE AND YOU WAS ALL HUMBLE PIE.  IF YOU WANNA SQUASH IT FINE.  BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE, IF YOU KEEP DISRESPECTING THEN WE GON HANDLE SOME SHIT.  JUST LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 19 2009, 08:13 AM~14814135
> *Damn Ty this is not like you... :0
> 
> U seem like a mellow azz dude to me... :biggrin:
> anyhow...Wussup ya'll ...
> 
> Where is TRU DAWG..??
> *


SEE WHAT I'M SAYING DIRT  I THOUGHT SO TOO HA HA.. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

hno: :yes:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 19 2009, 06:55 AM~14814292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post pics of your set up


----------



## cripn8ez

west good dirt? man i aint herd from tru n a min?????????????


lost his number also??????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 06:14 AM~14814141
> *WHY IS WORRIED ABOUT ME? I SAID WHAT I HAD TO SAY TO YOU ON THE PHONE AND YOU WAS ALL HUMBLE PIE.  IF YOU WANNA SQUASH IT FINE.  BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE, IF YOU KEEP DISRESPECTING THEN WE GON HANDLE SOME SHIT.  JUST LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW
> *


HUMBLE PIE MY WHITE ASS JACK!!!!!! I REMINDED YOU THAT YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS. 

ME, DISRESPECTING YOU????? ARE YOU SERIOUS? WHO'S THE BITCH THAT WAS CALLING AND PM'ING TYRONE/FUNDI/FCE ABOUT ME? (and who knows who else) WHO'S THE ONE THAT SAID THEY'D BEAT MY ASS CUZ I POINTED OUT THEIR N.O.S. (new old stock) FARMER JOHN SHIRT AND UGLY-ASS STEERING WHEEL? LMAO OVERSENSITIVE ASS WEENIE POOH BUSTER!!!

YOU FUCKING WANNA BE 40 YO CRIP. YOU NEED TO APOLOGIZE, LEAVE, STAY AND BE A BITCH IN EVERY ONES EYES OR CATCH FADE AND STILL BE WEENIE. IF I SEE YOU, AND THE COAST IS CLEAR, I'M GONNA WORK YOU OVER JUST ON GP FOR THIS PUNK!!!!!!! 

I WILL BENCH PRESS YOUR FACE!!!!!!

YOU NEED TO SQUASH IT WITH ME, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND.

I BET YOU DID CRY ON SKIM'S 'E-SHOULDER' ABOUT ME TOO DIDN'T YOU?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 19 2009, 06:55 AM~14814292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: U COUNTRY BUMPKIN...

what kinda moran would post a pic of a harmonic balancer? and that chrome has rust on it....soory, try again....patrik titties...


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann+Aug 19 2009, 07:55 AM~14814085-->
> 
> 
> 
> you still got them old pics of you rear panel.. [caprice] or the topic.. ? fins to start cutting..
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impala... I dont fuck with caprices :uh: :angry:
> and yes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 08:10 AM~14814124
> *DO SOMETHIN CONSTRUCTIVE LITTLE *****
> *


I do plenty of constructive things, and the only lil ***** around here is you based off of you crying to grown men about some internet shit.... scrap that partscar hopper and build a real ride chump


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS CADDY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 06:14 AM~14814141
> *WHY IS WORRIED ABOUT ME? I SAID WHAT I HAD TO SAY TO YOU ON THE PHONE AND YOU WAS ALL HUMBLE PIE.  IF YOU WANNA SQUASH IT FINE.  BUT LIKE I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE, IF YOU KEEP DISRESPECTING THEN WE GON HANDLE SOME SHIT.  JUST LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW
> *


you gotta lotta nerve try'n to twist shit. you need to humble yourself, we was cool until you got but hurt and decided to threaten me...I'm the wrong one to do that to homie. You squash it...your the one that fucked up.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 08:34 AM~14814952
> *I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw it dip'n not too long ago. he ditched the old school interior and has leather and woodgrain now.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2009, 07:35 AM~14814961
> *you gotta lotta nerve try'n to twist shit. you need to humble yourself, we was cool until you got but hurt and decided to threaten me...I'm the wrong one to do that to homie. You squash it...your the one that fucked up.
> *


Perhaps I shall mediate this dispute. We can meet at my house and talk things out over some Nu-Tek Pro 5 protein shake: the best Protein Shake in the world.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 19 2009, 08:45 AM~14815033
> *Perhaps I shall mediate this dispute. We can meet at my house and talk things out over some Nu-Tek Pro 5 protein shake: the best Protein Shake in the world.
> *


no fool, this is the best. 

Optimum Nutrition's 100% Gold Standard Whey. Your's is a complex, more of a meal replacement shake...still good though. How many calories per serving anyway? 

http://www.wheygoldstandard.com/


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 07:37 AM~14814228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give me that WC CD Homie,i cant find tha any where.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 19 2009, 08:49 AM~14815075-->
> 
> 
> 
> no fool, this is the best.
> 
> Optimum Nutrition's 100% Gold Standard Whey. Your's is a complex, more of a meal replacement shake...still good though. How many calories per serving anyway?
> 
> http://www.wheygoldstandard.com/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 so you trying to get into one them skinny jeans crew now!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DKM ATX_@Aug 19 2009, 08:55 AM~14815125
> *Give me that WC CD Homie,i cant find tha any where.
> *


 That ***** 187 prob stole that shit!!!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 06:50 AM~14802253
> *Yep. Repping that big M baby.  been a long time coming.
> *


Congrats homie


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 19 2009, 10:55 AM~14815125
> *Give me that WC CD Homie,i cant find tha any where.
> *


I'LL PM YOU THE CD SO YOU CAN DOWNLOAD IT


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2009, 08:20 AM~14814852
> *:uh: U COUNTRY BUMPKIN...
> 
> what kinda moran would post a pic of a harmonic balancer? and that chrome has rust on it....soory, try again....patrik titties...
> *


im still waiting to see his set up he talked so much about last year


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

dont have a set up yet. still un decided.. working on collecting right now and getting this bus right. No more hotels at shows..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 19 2009, 10:21 AM~14814854
> *Impala... I dont fuck with caprices  :uh:  :angry:
> and yes
> I do plenty of constructive things, and the only lil ***** around here is you based off of you crying to grown men about some internet shit.... scrap that partscar hopper and build a real ride chump
> *


POST UP THEN PUNK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 19 2009, 09:09 AM~14815262
> *im still waiting to see his set up he talked so much about last year
> *



I did hum?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2009, 07:49 AM~14815075
> *no fool, this is the best.
> 
> Optimum Nutrition's 100% Gold Standard Whey. Your's is a complex, more of a meal replacement shake...still good though. How many calories per serving anyway?
> 
> http://www.wheygoldstandard.com/
> *


I like complex protein. 145 calories per serving. :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 19 2009, 09:09 AM~14815264
> *dont have a set up yet. still un decided.. working on collecting right now and getting this bus right. No more hotels at shows..
> *


 :uh: this fool said getting his bus right.this is lay it low not hillbillys r us


----------



## 187PURE

PROUD OF IT


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:34 AM~14814952
> *I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When it frist busted out I was diggin Slow Bobs caddy.......just didn't care for the int.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 11:25 AM~14815457
> *PROUD OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 10:08 AM~14815255
> *I'LL PM YOU THE CD SO YOU CAN DOWNLOAD IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 09:34 AM~14814952
> *I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS CADDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Somebody needs to post a pic of the trunk mural with them shooting up L.A.P.D.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 09:25 AM~14815457
> *PROUD OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should be. as long as the title in your hand and you paid for it with honest money.. you should always hold your head up..


----------



## Black Quarterback

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 09:25 AM~14815457
> *PROUD OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2009, 11:37 AM~14814973
> *i saw it dip'n not too long ago. he ditched the old school interior and has leather and woodgrain now.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKZ I ALL WAYS LIKED THIS CADDY...I LIKE HIS TRUNK AIRBRUSHING SEEN IT ON CALI SWAGIN....THE COPS DIDENT LIKE THAT SHIT & THEY PULLD HIM OVER


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> When it frist busted out I was diggin Slow Bobs caddy.......just didn't care for the int.
> [/b]


Ya the guts are to much for me but The car is vary on point


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2009, 03:14 PM~14817317
> *Somebody needs to post a pic of the trunk mural with them shooting up L.A.P.D.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What up Negus!! :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2009, 08:17 AM~14814823
> *HUMBLE PIE MY WHITE ASS JACK!!!!!! I REMINDED YOU THAT YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS.
> 
> ME, DISRESPECTING YOU????? ARE YOU SERIOUS? WHO'S THE BITCH THAT WAS CALLING AND PM'ING TYRONE/FUNDI/FCE ABOUT ME? (and who knows who else) WHO'S THE ONE THAT SAID THEY'D BEAT MY ASS CUZ I POINTED OUT THEIR N.O.S. (new old stock) FARMER JOHN SHIRT AND UGLY-ASS STEERING WHEEL? LMAO OVERSENSITIVE ASS WEENIE POOH BUSTER!!!
> 
> YOU FUCKING WANNA BE 40 YO CRIP. YOU NEED TO APOLOGIZE, LEAVE, STAY AND BE A BITCH IN EVERY ONES EYES OR CATCH FADE AND STILL BE WEENIE. IF I SEE YOU, AND THE COAST IS CLEAR, I'M GONNA WORK YOU OVER JUST ON GP FOR THIS PUNK!!!!!!!
> 
> I WILL BENCH PRESS YOUR FACE!!!!!!
> 
> YOU NEED TO SQUASH IT WITH ME, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND.
> 
> I BET YOU DID CRY ON SKIM'S 'E-SHOULDER' ABOUT ME TOO DIDN'T YOU?
> *


Fo' sho', Angel!

You know this ass-clown ('187 Fake') called me again this morning? This dude doesn't know when to quit. Telling me to show him love when he comes to LV in October or get knocked-out. This s'mugg has a screw loose. There's no rationalizing with an irrational person. I told that fool I'll see him in October. Trust and believe there'll be no pleasantries exchanged between us.

Darrick, although your punk-ass said you're no longer going to post in this topic, I know you're going to read it. So, with that said, I'll say this; bring your ignorant out to LV in October and confront me. We'll see who'll get knocked-out or choked-out.

It's a damn shame this topic has had to come to this. :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 19 2009, 09:17 PM~14821713
> *Fo' sho', Angel!
> 
> You know this ass-clown ('187 Fake') called me again this morning? This dude doesn't know when to quit. Telling me to show him love when he comes to LV in October or get knocked-out. This s'mugg has a screw loose. There's no rationalizing with an irrational person. I told that fool I'll see him in October. Trust and believe there'll be no pleasantries exchanged between us.
> 
> Darrick, although your punk-ass said you're no longer going to post in this topic, I know you're going to read it. So, with that said, I'll say this; bring your ignorant out to LV in October and confront me. We'll see who'll get knocked-out or choked-out.
> 
> It's a damn shame this topic has had to come to this.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

SAY MAN, THIS MY MAWFUCKIN TOPIC.. MY SHIT. AND I DO WHAT THE FUCK I WANNA DO IN MY HOUSE. ALL THE REAL-ASS ****** KEEP POSTING THAT GOOD SHIT FOR THE BLACK LOWRIDERS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Aug 19 2009, 07:17 PM~14821713-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fo' sho', Angel!
> 
> You know this ass-clown ('187 Fake') called me again this morning? This dude doesn't know when to quit. Telling me to show him love when he comes to LV in October or get knocked-out. This s'mugg has a screw loose. There's no rationalizing with an irrational person. I told that fool I'll see him in October. Trust and believe there'll be no pleasantries exchanged between us.
> 
> Darrick, although your punk-ass said you're no longer going to post in this topic, I know you're going to read it. So, with that said, I'll say this; bring your ignorant out to LV in October and confront me. We'll see who'll get knocked-out or choked-out.
> 
> It's a damn shame this topic has had to come to this.  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, are you serious? :uh: I'm startin' to think dude is some kinda nut. We grown men, and he thinks he can get at us like that and we're supposed act like it's all cool. He don't know if he wants to be a Crip, Lowrider or who knows......
> 
> ***** ain't never even seen ANY of us in person and he acts like this... :uh:
> 
> ol' scotty-junior ass *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 07:33 PM~14821878
> *SAY MAN, THIS MY MAWFUCKIN TOPIC.. MY SHIT.  AND I DO WHAT THE FUCK I WANNA DO IN MY HOUSE.  ALL THE REAL-ASS ****** KEEP POSTING THAT GOOD SHIT FOR THE BLACK LOWRIDERS
> *


Foo, I've stopped moderators form deleting this whole thing, I do bizness in person with some of them....i can have this shit deleted faster than you called Tyrone if I wanted too...so knock all that BS out!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 07:33 PM~14821878
> *SAY MAN, THIS MY MAWFUCKIN TOPIC.. MY SHIT.  AND I DO WHAT THE FUCK I WANNA DO IN MY HOUSE.  ALL THE REAL-ASS ****** KEEP POSTING THAT GOOD SHIT FOR THE BLACK LOWRIDERS
> *


YEAH, BUT WHATS UP WITH THE THREATS HOMIE? YOU WANNA TAKE ALL THAT BACK NOW???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

can we get back to building. this shit even getting old too me!!!!! But the phone calls are just stupid..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 19 2009, 07:57 PM~14822123
> *
> 
> can we get back to building. this shit even getting old too me!!!!!  But the phone calls are just stupid..
> *


you dont even build fattie....go back in the house, and take your hot water bottle titties with you!!!!!!!!!

I'll be back later...time 2 drive some iron...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 07:33 PM~14821878
> *SAY MAN, THIS MY MAWFUCKIN TOPIC.. MY SHIT.  AND I DO WHAT THE FUCK I WANNA DO IN MY HOUSE.  ALL THE REAL-ASS ****** KEEP POSTING THAT GOOD SHIT FOR THE BLACK LOWRIDERS
> *


Stop calling me! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 19 2009, 08:00 PM~14822159-->
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even build fattie....go back in the house, and take your hot water bottle titties with you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be back later...time 2 drive some iron...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Aug 19 2009, 08:10 PM~14822291
> *Stop calling me!  :angry:
> *





> *Glad to help bro, I am with out a car right now as all our extra cash goes to school bills and other priorities. True lowriding is a way of life just as christianity is a life choice. You are a low rider if you know in your heart you are.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2009, 09:46 PM~14822010
> *Man, are you serious?  :uh:  I'm startin' to think dude is some kinda nut. We grown men, and he thinks he can get at us like that and we're supposed act like it's all cool. He don't know if he wants to be a Crip, Lowrider or who knows......
> 
> ***** ain't never even seen ANY of us in person and he acts like this... :uh:
> 
> ol' scotty-junior ass *****
> Foo, I've stopped moderators form deleting this whole thing, I do bizness in person with some of them....i can have this shit deleted faster than you called Tyrone if I wanted too...so knock all that BS out!!!!!
> *


HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS SINCE YOU GOT PULL LIKE THAT MOBSTER. YOU ACTING LIKE YOU CALL THE SHOTS TO HAVE ****** WACKED OR SOME SHIT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

lbums/ss360/sailbell123/lololol.jpg[/IMG]











This lucky brotha!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

LET'S GET BACK ON SOME RIDIN SHIT.. THAT INTELLS CARS, BITCHES, MUSIC, AND THE WHOLE SHIT. THIS IS THE "BLACK LOWRIDERS" THREAD


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 08:33 PM~14822581
> *LET'S GET BACK ON SOME RIDIN SHIT..  THAT INTELLS CARS, BITCHES, MUSIC, AND THE WHOLE SHIT.  THIS IS THE "BLACK LOWRIDERS" THREAD
> *


You's an ignorant nobody.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 11:10 AM~14815272
> *POST UP THEN PUNK
> *


i dont post projects biyatch..... only the finished product


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14823676
> *i dont post projects biyatch..... only the finished product
> *


Right on! West up, Pittbullx! This dude is ridiculous! Called me this morning and several times this evening. I hung-up on that clown.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 20 2009, 12:04 AM~14823676
> *i dont post projects biyatch..... only the finished product
> *


THEN KEEP THE NONSENSE OFF THE THREAD. CROSSING OUT CRENSHAW MAFIA; KEEP THAT CRAP TO YOURSELF


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2009, 12:21 AM~14823917
> *Right on! West up, Pittbullx! This dude is ridiculous! Called me this morning and several times this evening. I hung-up on that clown.
> *


DUDE I SEE RIGHT THROUGH YOU. VISITING GROWN ASS MEN IN PRISON THAT YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW. WHAT KIND OF QUEER/SHIM ARE YOU? CRYING ON THE PHONE WHEN THE HOMIE CALLED YOU.. REAL ****** DON'T DO SHIT LIKE THAT. 

HEY YALL LET'S GET THIS TOPIC WHERE IT SHOULD BE. THAT'S MY FINAL SHOT/BLOW AT ANYBODY. IF IT'S WORTH THE CONVO, I'LL JUST PM THE PERSON INSTEAD. -PEACE


----------



## 187PURE

I REST MY FUCKIN CASE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=270734


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Aug 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14823676-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont post projects biyatch..... only the finished product
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? his thread about black builderz.. Not post up 900pg of look what I got. I wana learn what was built and done!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 20 2009, 05:00 AM~14825152
> *DUDE I SEE RIGHT THROUGH YOU.  VISITING GROWN ASS MEN IN PRISON THAT YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW.  WHAT KIND OF QUEER/SHIM ARE YOU?  CRYING ON THE PHONE WHEN THE HOMIE CALLED YOU.. REAL ****** DON'T DO SHIT LIKE THAT.
> 
> HEY YALL LET'S GET THIS TOPIC WHERE IT SHOULD BE.  THAT'S MY FINAL SHOT/BLOW AT ANYBODY.  IF IT'S WORTH THE CONVO, I'LL JUST PM THE PERSON INSTEAD. -PEACE
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2007, 08:45 AM~7426794
> *YEAH ME FOOL
> *





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 05:47 PM~14819555
> *Ya the guts are to much for me but The car is vary on point
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Morning Ryders. 

Has anyone talked to TruDawg lately.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: I need to polish my big ass table!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> Good Morning Ryders.
> 
> Has anyone talked to TruDawg lately.
> [/b]


NAW I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO DUDE. I WAS WONDERING BOUT THAT MYSELF


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 19 2009, 09:25 AM~14815457
> *PROUD OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CADDY, I LIKE THAT COLOR COMBO, CLEAN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 20 2009, 10:02 AM~14825917
> *NICE CADDY, I LIKE THAT COLOR COMBO, CLEAN
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2009, 09:00 PM~14822159
> *you dont even build fattie....go back in the house, and take your hot water bottle titties with you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Aw hell naw


----------



## cripn8ez

this shit is crazy up n here up n here???????? haha 


WEST GOOD EVERYONE?????


TRU COME OUT WHERE EVER U ARE????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 20 2009, 10:19 AM~14826065
> *this shit is crazy up n here up n here???????? haha
> WEST GOOD EVERYONE?????
> TRU COME OUT WHERE EVER U ARE????????
> *


WHAT IT DO CRIP!! INDIVIDUALS IS HAVING A BBQ UP NY. I'MA SLIDE ON THRU TO SHOW SOME LUV.. SHIT'S GON BE OFF DA CHAIN


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 20 2009, 08:57 AM~14825880
> *NAW I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO DUDE.  I WAS WONDERING BOUT THAT MYSELF
> *


Yeah man I was just thinjing about that fool the other day. I wonder if the phoenix heat finally got to a nicca! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 10:21 AM~14826097
> *Yeah man I was just thinjing about that fool the other day. I wonder if the phoenix heat finally got to a nicca! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

black low riders


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 10:21 AM~14826097
> *Yeah man I was just thinjing about that fool the other day. I wonder if the phoenix heat finally got to a nicca! :0
> *


yea that heat down there aint no joke. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 20 2009, 10:30 AM~14826178
> *
> 
> black low riders
> 
> *


----------



## bigswanga

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

LOOK FUNDI WAS AT THE LIGHT NEXT TO ME BOUT AN HR AGO?????????













STOP STALKING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 20 2009, 09:30 AM~14826178
> *
> 
> black low riders
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 20 2009, 05:00 AM~14825152
> *DUDE I SEE RIGHT THROUGH YOU.  VISITING GROWN ASS MEN IN PRISON THAT YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW.  WHAT KIND OF QUEER/SHIM ARE YOU?  CRYING ON THE PHONE WHEN THE HOMIE CALLED YOU.. REAL ****** DON'T DO SHIT LIKE THAT.
> 
> HEY YALL LET'S GET THIS TOPIC WHERE IT SHOULD BE.  THAT'S MY FINAL SHOT/BLOW AT ANYBODY.  IF IT'S WORTH THE CONVO, I'LL JUST PM THE PERSON INSTEAD. -PEACE
> *


Darrick, can you be more original? You're bringing up something over three years old. On top of that, you were amongst the first to congratulate me on my visit with 'G' and ask me for his mailing address.

"Real ******"? What do you know about being a "real *****"? OK. "Real ******" don't call a grown man crying because his feelings were hurt behind another man criticized his car. A "real *****" wouldn't attempt to demand of a man to call another man and pass on a threating message. A "real *****" would apologize and humble himself when a man tells him he doesn't appreciate his disrespect of his home or phone at 6:30am. It's not about being a so-called "real *****". It's about being a man and being respectful. You're obviously not a man. And obviously not respectful.

Darrick, you're forty plus years of age, reside in Philadelphia, and claiming a defunct Crip set. You haven't lived (supposedly) in L.A. since you were a pre-teen or the late '70's. But you're waving around blue bandanas and saying, "cuz" like you're a real OG. Who's a witness to any "work" you put in for your supposed set? Do you have any relatives in L.A.? When's the last time you've been to L.A.? What you're doing in Philly wouldn't fly in L.A.. You would've been killed by now. What your main problem is is that you've let all that gangster rap, Cali Swangin/Young Hogg videos, 'Sunday Driver', and that Crip documentary from the '80's fry what little brain cells you had left. You're fantasizing about being in those videos. Or wished you grew up in L.A. and became a real Crip/gang-banger/OG. You've picked up on the style of dress, cars, and slang of those in the videos and are attempting to fool those in Philly. You may have some of them fooled, but I know a fake when I see one.

I can't understand why you've started with me. I rarely post in this topic. I never call you. Haven't made any comments about your car, but for some reason you want attention from me. Are you lonely? Is your topic boring? OK. You have my attention. Now, I want to see if you're going to make good on your promise in October by coming to Las Vegas and knocking me out. I don't know who you thought you were talking to, but I'm not your lil' homie. We'll see what you're going to do when (or if) you come out to Las Vegas. Until then, miss me with all this. Don't call me. Don't PM me. When you post in this topic don't post my name.


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2009, 08:53 PM~14834028
> *Darrick, can you be more original? You're bringing up something over three years old. On top of that, you were amongst the first to congratulate me on my visit with 'G' and ask me for his mailing address.
> 
> "Real ******"? What do you know about being a "real *****"? OK. "Real ******" don't call a grown man crying because his feelings were hurt behind another man criticized his car. A "real *****" wouldn't attempt to demand of a man to call another man and pass on a threating message. A "real *****" would apologize and humble himself when a man tells him he doesn't appreciate his disrespect of his home or phone at 6:30am. It's not about being a so-called "real *****". It's about being a man and being respectful. You're obviously not a man. And obviously not respectful.
> 
> Darrick, you're forty plus years of age, reside in Philadelphia, and claiming a defunct Crip set. You haven't lived (supposedly) in L.A. since you were a pre-teen or the late '70's. But you're waving around blue bandanas and saying, "cuz" like you're a real OG. Who's a witness to any "work" you put in for your supposed set? Do you have any relatives in L.A.? When's the last time you've been to L.A.? What you're doing in Philly wouldn't fly in L.A.. You would've been killed by now. What your main problem is is that you've let all that gangster rap, Cali Swangin/Young Hogg videos, 'Sunday Driver', and that Crip documentary from the '80's fry what little brain cells you had left. You're fantasizing about being in those videos. Or wished you grew up in L.A. and became a real Crip/gang-banger/OG. You've picked up on the style of dress, cars, and slang of those in the videos and are attempting to fool those in Philly. You may have some of them fooled, but I know a fake when I see one.
> 
> I can't understand why you've started with me. I rarely post in this topic. I never call you. Haven't made any comments about your car, but for some reason you want attention from me. Are you lonely? Is your topic boring? OK. You have my attention. Now, I want to see if you're going to make good on your promise in October by coming to Las Vegas and knocking me out. I don't know who you thought you were talking to, but I'm not your lil' homie. We'll see what you're going to do when (or if) you come out to Las Vegas. Until then, miss me with all this. Don't call me. Don't PM me. When you post in this topic don't post my name.
> *



POPCORN..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2009, 08:53 PM~14834028
> *Darrick, can you be more original? You're bringing up something over three years old. On top of that, you were amongst the first to congratulate me on my visit with 'G' and ask me for his mailing address.
> 
> "Real ******"? What do you know about being a "real *****"? OK. "Real ******" don't call a grown man crying because his feelings were hurt behind another man criticized his car. A "real *****" wouldn't attempt to demand of a man to call another man and pass on a threating message. A "real *****" would apologize and humble himself when a man tells him he doesn't appreciate his disrespect of his home or phone at 6:30am. It's not about being a so-called "real *****". It's about being a man and being respectful. You're obviously not a man. And obviously not respectful.
> 
> Darrick, you're forty plus years of age, reside in Philadelphia, and claiming a defunct Crip set. You haven't lived (supposedly) in L.A. since you were a pre-teen or the late '70's. But you're waving around blue bandanas and saying, "cuz" like you're a real OG. Who's a witness to any "work" you put in for your supposed set? Do you have any relatives in L.A.? When's the last time you've been to L.A.? What you're doing in Philly wouldn't fly in L.A.. You would've been killed by now. What your main problem is is that you've let all that gangster rap, Cali Swangin/Young Hogg videos, 'Sunday Driver', and that Crip documentary from the '80's fry what little brain cells you had left. You're fantasizing about being in those videos. Or wished you grew up in L.A. and became a real Crip/gang-banger/OG. You've picked up on the style of dress, cars, and slang of those in the videos and are attempting to fool those in Philly. You may have some of them fooled, but I know a fake when I see one.
> 
> I can't understand why you've started with me. I rarely post in this topic. I never call you. Haven't made any comments about your car, but for some reason you want attention from me. Are you lonely? Is your topic boring? OK. You have my attention. Now, I want to see if you're going to make good on your promise in October by coming to Las Vegas and knocking me out. I don't know who you thought you were talking to, but I'm not your lil' homie. We'll see what you're going to do when (or if) you come out to Las Vegas. Until then, miss me with all this. Don't call me. Don't PM me. When you post in this topic don't post my name.
> *


 :0 this negus aired all that clowns bs! I got my call 2AM! And 2 or more pmz!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 20 2009, 10:53 PM~14834028
> *Darrick, can you be more original? You're bringing up something over three years old. On top of that, you were amongst the first to congratulate me on my visit with 'G' and ask me for his mailing address.
> 
> "Real ******"? What do you know about being a "real *****"? OK. "Real ******" don't call a grown man crying because his feelings were hurt behind another man criticized his car. A "real *****" wouldn't attempt to demand of a man to call another man and pass on a threating message. A "real *****" would apologize and humble himself when a man tells him he doesn't appreciate his disrespect of his home or phone at 6:30am. It's not about being a so-called "real *****". It's about being a man and being respectful. You're obviously not a man. And obviously not respectful.
> 
> Darrick, you're forty plus years of age, reside in Philadelphia, and claiming a defunct Crip set. You haven't lived (supposedly) in L.A. since you were a pre-teen or the late '70's. But you're waving around blue bandanas and saying, "cuz" like you're a real OG. Who's a witness to any "work" you put in for your supposed set? Do you have any relatives in L.A.? When's the last time you've been to L.A.? What you're doing in Philly wouldn't fly in L.A.. You would've been killed by now. What your main problem is is that you've let all that gangster rap, Cali Swangin/Young Hogg videos, 'Sunday Driver', and that Crip documentary from the '80's fry what little brain cells you had left. You're fantasizing about being in those videos. Or wished you grew up in L.A. and became a real Crip/gang-banger/OG. You've picked up on the style of dress, cars, and slang of those in the videos and are attempting to fool those in Philly. You may have some of them fooled, but I know a fake when I see one.
> 
> I can't understand why you've started with me. I rarely post in this topic. I never call you. Haven't made any comments about your car, but for some reason you want attention from me. Are you lonely? Is your topic boring? OK. You have my attention. Now, I want to see if you're going to make good on your promise in October by coming to Las Vegas and knocking me out. I don't know who you thought you were talking to, but I'm not your lil' homie. We'll see what you're going to do when (or if) you come out to Las Vegas. Until then, miss me with all this. Don't call me. Don't PM me. When you post in this topic don't post my name.
> *


I NEVER ASKED YOU FOR THE ADDRESS FOR 1. # 2 PER OUR DISCUSSION, I DON'T KNOW YOU AND YOU DON'T KNOW ME.. WE'LL HANDLE THE SCORE LATER. AND #3 I'M PRETTY MUCH DONE WITH THE INSULTS AND BACK AND FORTH NONSENSE. IF IT AINT ABOUT RIDING/BUILDING, I AINT GOT KNOW MORE TO SAY TO YOU


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 21 2009, 12:25 AM~14835132
> *:0 this negus aired all that clowns bs! I got my call 2AM! And 2 or more pmz!
> *


GET OFF THE BAND WAGON. WE BOTH KNOW I AINT CALL YOU AT NO 2AM OR PM'D YOU


----------



## 187PURE

EXAMPLE OF WHAT THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT









LET'S KEEP THE LOVE IN AND THE BULLSHIT OUT


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 21 2009, 01:53 AM~14836200
> *GET OFF THE BAND WAGON.  WE BOTH KNOW I AINT CALL YOU AT NO 2AM OR PM'D YOU
> *


fungass wamts the attention off of him cause hes not doing nothing but bullshiting.all that talk last summer about hes getting og pumps this and that and a year later nothing


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 21 2009, 01:53 AM~14836200
> *GET OFF THE BAND WAGON.  WE BOTH KNOW I AINT CALL YOU AT NO 2AM OR PM'D YOU
> *


 :uh: ralLy. Ill pass for now. And let the shit die. But I can screen shot some your mess if you bring this shit back up homie! I got it saved. On phone and in box.


----------



## cripn8ez

this shit is getting more funny everyday?

west good dirt u up early as fucc?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 08:21 AM~14826097
> *Yeah man I was just thinjing about that fool the other day. I wonder if the phoenix heat finally got to a nicca! :0
> *



Naw...TRUDAWG prolly laid up with 2 honeys gettin fed some grapes and being fed... He's a big ol' pimp :biggrin: 


TRUDAWG dip out here an have a drink with niccuh...I'm buyin!   



ITS FRY-DAY!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whats hatnin' dirt, snow...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2009, 05:43 AM~14836547
> *this shit is getting more funny everyday?
> 
> west good dirt u up early as fucc?
> *


This my new shift @ work...4 to 12:30.... :cheesy: 



Cuz must've thought U was crazy when you snapped that pic of him @ the light...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2009, 05:48 AM~14836557
> *whats hatnin' dirt, snow...
> *



Nother day...Nother dolla! Its all good! Wutz up :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i was wonderin what happined to you...thought u got gaffl'd up


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats the bid ryders..TGIF. hope everyone has a safe and blessed weekend.


----------



## Dirt422

> Whats the bid ryders..TGIF. hope everyone has a safe and blessed weekend.
> [/b]


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2009, 05:51 AM~14836569
> *i was wonderin what happined to you...thought u got gaffl'd up
> *




oooh...dont curse @ me like that! :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 21 2009, 05:25 AM~14836492
> *:uh: ralLy. Ill pass for now. And let the shit die. But I can screen shot some your mess if you bring this shit back up homie! I got it saved. On phone and in box.
> *


like your 50 k a year distric manager job at dunkin doughnuts making 8 dollars an hour


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 21 2009, 07:25 AM~14836492
> *:uh: ralLy. Ill pass for now. And let the shit die. But I can screen shot some your mess if you bring this shit back up homie! I got it saved. On phone and in box.
> *


YEAH OK :uh: 

WHAT'S UP BLACK BROTHAS.. SHIT GOT OUTTA HAND FOR A LITTLE MIN. BUT WE BACK. LET'S KEEP POSTING THEM FINE RIDES AND HOES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 21 2009, 07:49 AM~14836560
> *This my new shift @ work...4 to 12:30.... :cheesy:
> Cuz must've thought U was crazy when you snapped that pic of him @ the light...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT'S A HURT PEICE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 21 2009, 06:57 AM~14836410
> *fungass wamts the attention off of him cause hes not doing nothing but bullshiting.all that talk last summer about hes getting og pumps this and that and a year later nothing
> *


TONE, IT'S GONNA BE A HOP OFF AT LEFTY'S SHOP (MIDAS) TONIGHT @ CHELTEN & WAYNE AVE. THE ***** TALKIN BOUT PRIZE GIVE-AWAYS AND EVERYTHING. I JUST WANNA SEE THE BIG MOUTHS GO AT IT. ****** WILL MEET UP BETWEEN 6 & 7. SHIT WILL JUMP OFF AROUND 8


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## "G-Money"

My Icecream 63


----------



## bigswanga

> [/b]


 :thumbsup: Nice....You make me wanna build another coupe


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 21 2009, 06:40 AM~14836773
> *TONE, IT'S GONNA BE A HOP OFF AT LEFTY'S SHOP (MIDAS) TONIGHT @ CHELTEN & WAYNE AVE.  THE ***** TALKIN BOUT PRIZE GIVE-AWAYS AND EVERYTHING.  I JUST WANNA SEE THE BIG MOUTHS GO AT IT.  ****** WILL MEET UP BETWEEN 6 & 7.  SHIT WILL JUMP OFF AROUND 8
> *


i think were cruising down depending on weather there calling for strong storms


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 21 2009, 09:48 AM~14837184
> *:thumbsup: Nice....You make me wanna build another coupe
> *


Thanks....B. 

theres more to come with this coupe. 

Hows the 4 coming along.


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

YEAH THATZ RIGHT G-MONEY ERRBODY POST UP THEY RIDES ROLL CALL !!!ALL WEEKEND :biggrin: :nicoderm: OH,AND PICS OF BAD BITCHEZ TOO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2009, 08:48 AM~14836557
> *whats hatnin' dirt, snow...
> *



AH SHIT JUST WESTSIDING?????????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 21 2009, 08:49 AM~14836560
> *This my new shift @ work...4 to 12:30.... :cheesy:
> Cuz must've thought U was crazy when you snapped that pic of him @ the light...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS SMOOTH WITH IT WHEN I TOOK PIC HE DIDNT KNOW THEN I SMASHED OFF SIDE WAYZ TO THE NEXT LIGHT HAHA  


NEW SHIFT HUH THATS COOL.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

fuck you Negus!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 21 2009, 01:51 AM~14836195
> *I NEVER ASKED YOU FOR THE ADDRESS FOR 1.  # 2 PER OUR DISCUSSION, I DON'T KNOW YOU AND YOU DON'T KNOW ME.. WE'LL HANDLE THE SCORE LATER.  AND #3 I'M PRETTY MUCH DONE WITH THE INSULTS AND BACK AND FORTH NONSENSE.  IF IT AINT ABOUT RIDING/BUILDING, I AINT GOT KNOW MORE TO SAY TO YOU
> *


You don't have to lie, Darrick. Now that I've exposed you for the fake/wannabe Crip/OG, you want to humble yourself and get the topic back on track. I think it's pretty obvious to all that frequent this topic (and you've called) that you're bipolar.

As far as the back-and-forth, those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, feel me? You started it, now I'll finish it. And as far as I'm concerned,we're not done yet. I'm anticipating your arrival to Las Vegas in October. Trust and believe when (or if) I see you, there'll be no conversation.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Let's all take a breath! :0 bunch of badfoonrey!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 21 2009, 03:02 PM~14841739
> *Let's all take a breath! :0 bunch of badfoonrey!
> *


The word is bafoonery and it's been going on for quite awhile.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2009, 02:26 PM~14840046
> *You don't have to lie, Darrick. Now that I've exposed you for the fake/wannabe Crip/OG, you want to humble yourself and get the topic back on track. I think it's pretty obvious to all that frequent this topic (and you've called) that you're bipolar.
> 
> As far as the back-and-forth, those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, feel me? You started it, now I'll finish it. And as far as I'm concerned,we're not done yet. I'm anticipating your arrival to Las Vegas in October. Trust and believe when (or if) I see you, there'll be no conversation.
> *


LOOK MAN.. YOU GOT YOUR LV THREAD. TAKE YOUR BS OVER THERE. GROWN MEN ARE POSTING RIDES NOW AND HAVING DECENT CONVERSATIONS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 21 2009, 09:54 AM~14837225
> *i think were cruising down depending on weather there calling for strong storms
> *


RAIN FUCKED UP EVERYTHING. AND I JUST HOOKED ALL 8 BATTS TO THE NOSE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2009, 02:26 PM~14840046
> *You don't have to lie, Darrick. Now that I've exposed you for the fake/wannabe Crip/OG, you want to humble yourself and get the topic back on track. I think it's pretty obvious to all that frequent this topic (and you've called) that you're bipolar.
> 
> As far as the back-and-forth, those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, feel me? You started it, now I'll finish it. And as far as I'm concerned,we're not done yet. I'm anticipating your arrival to Las Vegas in October. Trust and believe when (or if) I see you, there'll be no conversation.*


DUDE YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME

NEED NO MORE DICUSSION. SEE YOU THEN NOW LET'S LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW. YOU CAN PM WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY. I DON'T WANT THE TOPIC EVEN MORE FUCKED UP


----------



## 187PURE

> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 21 2009, 04:01 PM~14842237
> *LOOK MAN.. YOU GOT YOUR LV THREAD.  TAKE YOUR BS OVER THERE.  GROWN MEN ARE POSTING RIDES NOW AND HAVING DECENT CONVERSATIONS
> *


I wouldn't have come into this thread if you hadn't dragged me into it. Remember, you called me all upset behind the comments Angel posted in this topic about your car. I hadn't read/seen what Angel posted until you called me. So, this topic has long been littered with bullshit long before this current situation between you and I.

Grown men? C'mon, Darrick! Cut it out! Stop it! :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 21 2009, 04:09 PM~14842313
> *DUDE YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW ME
> 
> NEED NO MORE DICUSSION.  SEE YOU THEN NOW LET'S LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW.  YOU CAN PM WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY.  I DON'T WANT THE TOPIC EVEN MORE FUCKED UP
> *


And you don't know me either, Darrick. I asked you after our first conversation not to call me anymore. I even PM'd you with the same request. Then you post on here calling me a square-ass *****. Then you call others who frequent this topic talking about me and what you're supposedly going to do to me. And you call me again talking crazy. You're hard-headed. You don't listen.

Now, it's up to whether or not you want to end this.


----------



## cripn8ez

YO BRUTHAZ WEST GOOD?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 21 2009, 03:09 PM~14841812
> *The word is bafoonery and it's been going on for quite awhile.
> *


Lol black berry owned! Insta text. :biggrin:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

waz zup candimann :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 21 2009, 09:49 PM~14843595
> *YO BRUTHAZ WEST GOOD?
> *


8 BATTERIES TO THE UNO GATE AINT NO JOKE! :0


----------



## bigswanga

> Thanks....B.
> 
> theres more to come with this coupe.
> 
> Hows the 4 coming along.
> [/b]


I see ya working i see ya working :thumbsup: 

The 4? Ive been rolling (locally) to the store to get A Arizona ice tea.lol and took my son to his 1st day of school..Next my 14 batteries and hoses and switches :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 22 2009, 12:13 AM~14844326
> *8 BATTERIES TO THE UNO GATE AINT NO JOKE! :0
> *



I JUST PUT ALL 10 TO THE FRONT FOR MY PISTON :0 NOW LETS C WHAT HAPPENS??????  


WANNA NOSE UP LOCO? :biggrin: OOO YEAH WITH A ADEL TO IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2009, 08:08 AM~14846532
> *I JUST PUT ALL 10 TO THE FRONT FOR MY PISTON  :0 NOW LETS C WHAT HAPPENS??????
> WANNA NOSE UP LOCO? :biggrin: OOO YEAH WITH A ADEL TO IT
> *


AWWW SHIT!! :0 I GOT ADEX


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 22 2009, 10:20 AM~14846744
> *AWWW SHIT!! :0  I GOT ADEX
> *



DONT TRIP I HAVE ADEX ALSO BUT ITS GOING ON MY BABY LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

SUM WS CRIPN8EZ :biggrin: 

























































































[/quote]


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2009, 07:25 AM~14846755
> *DONT TRIP I HAVE ADEX ALSO BUT ITS GOING ON MY BABY LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


what year linc i just scooped up a 93 t c


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 22 2009, 11:24 AM~14846992
> *what year linc i just scooped up a 93 t c
> *



I GOT ME A 80 MARK 6 FEW WEEKS AGO.. :biggrin: URS CUT YET?


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO BRO


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, flaked85


----------



## 187PURE

_I KEEPS 1 IN DA CHAMBER, OF MY FOE-FIVE LET THEM FOOLZ FEEL MY ANGER.. STICK AND MOOOOOOOOOOVINNGG!!.._

DAMN THEM 8 BATTERIES TO THE NOSE GOT A ***** ON STRATOSPHERE STATUS :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2009, 08:33 AM~14847024
> *I GOT ME A 80 MARK 6 FEW WEEKS AGO.. :biggrin: URS CUT YET?
> *


yea 2 pumps 4 batteries


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14847633
> *yea 2 pumps 4 batteries
> *



FO SHO I GOT 2 PUMPS 10 BATS :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Aug 22 2009, 08:05 AM~14846900-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUM WS CRIPN8EZ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Negus has grey face hair!!!! :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2009, 02:04 PM~14848603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 22 2009, 08:26 PM~14849636
> *This Negus has grey face hair!!!! :0
> :0
> *



sum negus just get older not fatter like u foo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 23 2009, 06:10 AM~14852861
> *sum negus just get older not fatter like u foo
> *


 :0 
Don't make me leave a threat on your cel. Or e thug you some pmz! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 23 2009, 09:42 AM~14852940
> *:0
> Don't make me leave a threat on your cel.  Or e thug you some pmz!  :biggrin:
> *



NEGUS IM NOT UR AVERAGE NEGUS ILL HUNT U DOWN FAT BOY HAHA DO AS U MUST SO I CAN BUST??????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

snow gotta reverse-hulkamania interior LOL!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2009, 10:05 AM~14853020
> *snow gotta reverse-hulkamania interior LOL!!!!!!
> *



fucc u wheres urz buff guy :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: you negus got me rolling up in church!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 23 2009, 08:49 AM~14853532
> *fucc u wheres urz buff guy :0
> *


 over here in boxes


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2009, 03:15 PM~14855854
> *over here in boxes
> *


bs :angry: Pics or your lying chico!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2009, 07:25 AM~14846755
> *DONT TRIP I HAVE ADEX ALSO BUT ITS GOING ON MY BABY LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 22 2009, 01:08 AM~14845542
> *I see ya working i see ya working :thumbsup:
> 
> The 4? Ive been rolling (locally) to the store to get A Arizona ice tea.lol and took my son to his 1st day of school..Next my 14 batteries and hoses and switches :cheesy:
> *



Thats what's up.


----------



## "G-Money"

Good Morning Ryders.


----------



## bigswanga

> Good Morning Ryders.
> [/b]


 :wave: Nice yard


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 24 2009, 08:36 AM~14861595
> *:wave: Nice yard
> *


  thanks playboy.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2009, 06:15 PM~14855854
> *over here in boxes
> *


LIER LIER :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 24 2009, 07:10 AM~14861751
> *LIER LIER :uh:
> *


 stupid, I showed it to you when you were here....that water messed up ur brain cells


----------



## cripn8ez

lier u aint show me shit foolie-o haha if i said if u did it needs to b n ur car not boxed? haha 

yo i just saw what u put ur a biter impn8ez haha that rt do it off the don mega haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 AM~14862421
> *lier u aint show me shit foolie-o haha if i said if u did it needs to b n ur car not boxed? haha
> 
> yo i just saw what u put ur a biter impn8ez haha that rt do it off the don mega haha
> *


English! I don't speek negus! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

fools still acting like bitches I see.............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 24 2009, 12:40 PM~14864971
> *fools still acting like bitches I see.............
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 24 2009, 09:53 AM~14863274
> *English! I don't speek negus!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: never a dull moment :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2009, 02:04 PM~14848603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 24 2009, 01:33 PM~14865504
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 someone was having fun :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Aug 24 2009, 01:37 PM~14865558
> *:0 someone was having fun :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Sad thing those are real pics of tru dog , Scotty, and angel! No photo chop! Hahaha.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

don't make me slap your pendulum titties!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:31 AM~14862421
> *lier u aint show me shit foolie-o haha if i said if u did it needs to b n ur car not boxed? haha
> 
> yo i just saw what u put ur a biter impn8ez haha that rt do it off the don mega haha
> *


 get a job bum!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2009, 04:43 PM~14867405
> *don't make me slap your pendulum titties!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 just send me a pm or call my cel phone when you know I'm asleep! Theaten to run up on me at the next show. Then say you where a og and don't play games!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 24 2009, 04:56 PM~14867530
> *:0 just send me a pm or call my cel phone when you know I'm asleep! Theaten to run up on me at the next show. Then say you where a og and don't play games!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 24 2009, 02:33 PM~14865504
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO, CANDIMANN BIG PLAYA ,RIGHT ON BROTHA RIGHT ON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> Good Morning Ryders.
> [/b]


nice lineup


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 24 2009, 04:09 PM~14867140
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Sad thing those are real pics of tru dog , Scotty, and angel! No photo chop! Hahaha.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  You are not right my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Apr 18 2008, 06:08 PM~10449939
> *
> WHAT'S SO CUSTOM ABOUT THIS SHIT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Merlin strikes again!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2008, 11:26 AM~10600140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still the best post in here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2009, 02:34 PM~14877406
> *still the best post in here!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

This corny negus! Where pics of your race car or any car? You huffed and puffed and didn't do shit! Ole bullshitter / uncle coat tail ridding negus! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 03:01 PM~14878304
> *:0
> 
> This corny negus! Where pics of your race car or any car? You huffed and puffed and didn't do shit! Ole bullshitter / uncle coat tail ridding negus! :uh:
> *


shutup and go fuck your cave bitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2009, 04:36 PM~14878583
> *shutup and go fuck your cave bitch!!!!!!!!
> *


 Puff puff negus! Same ole back talk! I take it you still a parts boy for the shop! Run along boy! Go get them parts like a good worker!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 03:41 PM~14878624
> *Puff puff negus! Same ole back talk! I take it you still a parts boy for the shop! Run along boy! Go get them parts like a good worker!
> *


and go get dinner ready for Kathy bates!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2009, 04:42 PM~14878637
> *and go get dinner ready for Kathy bates!!!!!!
> *


I told you boy! Go get my parts! Damn field negus aint like they use to be! Post pics of something you did!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

kathy bates lol


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 24 2009, 12:40 PM~14864971
> *fools still acting like bitches I see.............
> *


black pot meet black kettle


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 04:01 PM~14878304
> *:0
> 
> This corny negus! Where pics of your race car or any car? You huffed and puffed and didn't do shit! Ole bullshitter / uncle coat tail ridding negus! :uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Skim

Bufoonery at its finest :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 25 2009, 06:03 PM~14879449
> *Bufoonery at its finest :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Japanese negus please! Go slide into your cow boy cut jeans and boots! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2009, 02:16 PM~14877223
> *Merlin strikes again!!!!!!!
> *


At least I got a picture up! Ole coat tail ridding booty scratcher! Even Derrick got his shit up! What you got there buddy! :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 24 2009, 03:09 PM~14867140
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Sad thing those are real pics of tru dog , Scotty, and angel! No photo chop! Hahaha.
> *


Huh? Tru looked different when I met him.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy: those are real pics! I aint got to be a Derrick to kick it!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 06:37 PM~14879877
> *At least I got a picture up! Ole coat tail ridding booty scratcher! Even Derrick got his shit up! What you got there buddy! :0
> *


im still waiting on pics of your set up


----------



## Tyrone

I'm very proud of you, 'G'. I know it's been a long time coming with the cars and especially the house. Just let me know when I need to be there for 'you know what'.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 25 2009, 07:12 PM~14880250
> *im still waiting on pics of your set up
> *


I don't have one yet and said that before. But I did post up what I've been doing! My rides going slow but I getting there. Tons stuff done. Just need them trunk guts and money. 
:angry:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 07:20 PM~14880358
> *I don't have one yet and said that before. But I did post up what I've been doing! My rides going slow but I getting there. Tons stuff done. Just need them trunk guts and money.
> :angry:
> *


you post pics of a bus and like i said before this isnt hillbilly.com this is layitlow.com.heres one of my new rides


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 25 2009, 07:40 PM~14880596
> *you post pics of a bus and like i said before this isnt hillbilly.com this is layitlow.com.heres one of my new rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: full custom. Now go buy you another built car! While some of us bleed and live this shit! Built not bought!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 08:36 PM~14881412
> *:uh: full custom. Now go buy you another built car! While some of us bleed and live this shit! Built not bought!
> *


dont hate cause you can buy one too if you get off your fat lazy ass and get a job.dont worry ill be building my own cars too and trust me it wouldnt take me over a year to buy a setup and put it in my car like you.your allways talkin shit on another mans ride when you aint doing shit.whats your excuse going to be next year when your driving your stock p.o.s.you owned one juiced ride and that p.o.s. was a joke.you aint doing shit in the game but talking abunch of bullshit.you aint no rider


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 26 2009, 04:41 AM~14884342
> *dont hate cause you can buy one too if you get off your fat lazy ass and get a job.dont worry ill be building my own cars too and trust me it wouldnt take me over a year to buy a setup and put it in my car like you.your allways talkin shit on another mans ride when you aint doing shit.whats your excuse going to be next year when your driving your stock p.o.s.you owned one juiced ride and that p.o.s. was a joke.you aint doing shit in the game but talking abunch of bullshit.you aint no rider
> *


  no excuse you ask. And who gives a shit but you. Bi now.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 26 2009, 04:52 AM~14884365
> * no excuse you ask. And who gives a shit but you. Bi now.
> *


 :uh: like i said when you put in some work you just let us know stop trying to act like you have something


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Mar 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7382758-->
> 
> 
> 
> im just a white boy from north carolina, and i appreciate what blacks and hispanics have contributed to the lowriding culture. if it wasnt for my lowrider i woudnt be cool at all.  BLACK, BROWN, AND WHITE MUST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it do!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 01:31 PM~7382863
> *thanks for the kind words little buddy, but lowriders don't make you cool.  I knew a few suckas that owned them.
> *


Out your own mouth! Lol!! :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 25 2009, 09:20 PM~14880355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very proud of you, 'G'. I know it's been a long time coming with the cars and especially the house. Just let me know when I need to be there for 'you know what'.
> *


No doubt fam.....but you know you got to get out this way before "you know" happens. lol. we miss ya.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Aug 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14880596
> *you post pics of a bus and like i said before this isnt hillbilly.com this is layitlow.com.heres one of my new rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that dancer from out west before it got bought and brought to the midwest. always liked the paint on that car.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> I remember that dancer from out west before it got bought and brought to the midwest. always liked the paint on that car.
> [/b]


thanks the paint still looks good it does have its bumps and bruises


----------



## DIPN714

black beauty


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Aug 25 2009, 05:56 PM~14879372
> *black pot meet black kettle
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2009, 10:13 AM~14886344
> *black beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 26 2009, 12:26 PM~14887734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: almost, you can do it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Aug 26 2009, 07:54 AM~14885127-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks the paint still looks good it does have its bumps and bruises
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pepper69R_@Aug 26 2009, 12:52 PM~14887955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: almost, you can do it.
> *







:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO ALL U FUCCERZ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NOT FUCC U FUCCERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 26 2009, 05:04 PM~14890477
> *HELLO ALL U FUCCERZ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NOT FUCC U FUCCERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You back in NC. Yet!
:cheesy:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 26 2009, 11:13 AM~14886344
> *black beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKZ DIPIN :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 07:27 PM~14879764
> *:0 Japanese negus please! Go slide into your cow boy cut jeans and boots!  :biggrin:
> *


shut yo ol' flap jack tittie havin ass up. Lookin like a ashey ass plantation slave.


----------



## Skim




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2009, 12:57 AM~14895005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THATS A NICE PICTURE THERE, NOT ALOT OF BROTHERS WANT TO GET INTO THE SPORT NOWADAYS, BUT I'M GONNA KEEP TRYING TO DRAG THEM OVER FROM THE DARK SIDE, FROM 28S TO 13S


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 27 2009, 12:57 AM~14895005-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plague_@Aug 27 2009, 06:22 AM~14895683
> * THATS A NICE PICTURE THERE, NOT ALOT OF BROTHERS WANT TO GET INTO THE SPORT NOWADAYS, BUT I'M GONNA KEEP TRYING TO DRAG THEM OVER FROM THE DARK SIDE, FROM 28S TO 13S
> *


Yup. But out here it's damn hard. even going to auto store on weekend them clowns wana talk about them little ass wheels and dumb shit!!! even had one try to tell me i needed those buick vents to throw that shit off!!! :uh: These southern kats are all about ridding high and looking like T pain..


----------



## plague

BUICK VENTS :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 07:11 AM~14895946
> *BUICK VENTS :roflmao:
> *


Them shits on every ride around here Homie!!!! I even saw a BMW like mine with some on. Dude must have saw me roll my eyes becouse ***** got all cocky.. Like fools went crazy when ford and buick vents hit wal-mart!!!! Hell I see them and its hard to tell when a real buick pulls up on you.. :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 27 2009, 12:57 AM~14895005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That O/Gee right there


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 25 2009, 03:48 PM~14878697
> *I told you boy! Go get my parts! Damn field negus aint like they use to be! Post pics of something you did!
> *


I heard samsung based their new big screen tv's off your broad's forehead!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

dedicated to fundi, angel and his "vegas showgirl" and all the other bitches in here!!!!!!!! Bitches 2 Ice-T 08 O.G. Original Gangster Rap _ Hip Hop 192kbps.mp3 - 7.42MB


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 27 2009, 02:56 PM~14900555-->
> 
> 
> 
> I heard samsung based their new big screen tv's off your broad's forehead!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2009, 02:58 PM~14900580
> *dedicated to fundi, angel and his "vegas showgirl" and all the other bitches in here!!!!!!!! Bitches 2 Ice-T 08 O.G. Original Gangster Rap _ Hip Hop 192kbps.mp3 - 7.42MB
> *


tick tock


----------



## Dirt422




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14900900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEP :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14901011
> *YEP :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14900900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2009, 02:58 PM~14900580
> *dedicated to fundi, angel and his "vegas showgirl" and all the other bitches in here!!!!!!!! Bitches 2 Ice-T 08 O.G. Original Gangster Rap _ Hip Hop 192kbps.mp3 - 7.42MB
> *


what do you know about gangster rap, Carlton? :uh: 

Didn't you get owned off this whole damn website last winter?

Fake ass.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14900900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right Dirt....!

whats the panel below the vent switches for?


----------



## FANTAZMA

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14900900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2009, 02:56 PM~14900555
> *I heard samsung based their new big screen tv's off your broad's forehead!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Wassup my peoples!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 27 2009, 02:58 PM~14900580
> *dedicated to fundi, angel and his "vegas showgirl" and all the other bitches in here!!!!!!!! Bitches 2 Ice-T 08 O.G. Original Gangster Rap _ Hip Hop 192kbps.mp3 - 7.42MB
> *


"Vegas Showgirl"? If that's a stab at me...I'll tell you what, come to Las Vegas in October and say it to my face. And we'll see who the bitch is. I don't give a damn how much weight to lift, I'm not intimidated or scared. 

Why you pull a 'Casper'? Now, you've reappeared for what reason? It's a public forum, yes, but your hoe card has been pulled and you've been exposed as a phony. You have no credibility or legs to stand on. You're still quite the laughing stock. Now, if during your absence you built a car to show us, maybe you'd gain some respect. It appears you haven't and up to your same antics again. :uh: 

On the real, Scotty, keep my name out your mouth and off your computer screen. I haven't messed with you, so don't mess with me.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

night !


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 27 2009, 07:14 PM~14903874
> *"Vegas Showgirl"? If that's a stab at me...I'll tell you what, come to Las Vegas in October and say it to my face. And we'll see who the bitch is. I don't give a damn how much weight to lift, I'm not intimidated or scared.
> 
> Why you pull a 'Casper'? Now, you've reappeared for what reason? It's a public forum, yes, but your hoe card has been pulled and you've been exposed as a phony. You have no credibility or legs to stand on. You're still quite the laughing stock. Now, if during your absence you built a car to show us, maybe you'd gain some respect. It appears you haven't and up to your same antics again.  :uh:
> 
> On the real, Scotty, keep my name out your mouth and off your computer screen. I haven't messed with you, so don't mess with me.
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2009, 04:20 PM~14901902
> *thats right Dirt....!
> 
> whats the panel below the vent switches for?
> *


Thats for the microwave Xzibit installed in the glove box :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 07:22 AM~14895683
> * THATS A NICE PICTURE THERE, NOT ALOT OF BROTHERS WANT TO GET INTO THE SPORT NOWADAYS, BUT I'M GONNA KEEP TRYING TO DRAG THEM OVER FROM THE DARK SIDE, FROM 28S TO 13S
> *


x10000


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 27 2009, 08:06 AM~14895912
> *
> Yup. But out here it's damn hard. even going to auto store on weekend them clowns wana talk about them little ass wheels and dumb shit!!! even had one try to tell me i needed those buick vents to throw that shit off!!! :uh: These southern kats are all about ridding high and looking like T pain..
> *


Not this Homie, it's all about that slow and Low feel 13x7 all day long


----------



## DKM ATX

Keep them two prongs spinnin and have a goos weekend homies


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Aug 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14910274-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not this Homie, it's all about that slow and Low feel 13x7 all day long
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mid west!!!! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DKM ATX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:50 AM~14910315
> *Keep them two prongs spinnin and have a goos weekend homies
> *


yes sir!! hope it stays nice. damn hurricane a comming!! hno:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Aug 27 2009, 03:52 PM~14901163
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2009, 05:20 PM~14901902
> *thats right Dirt....!
> 
> whats the panel below the vent switches for?
> *



thats the A/C :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 27 2009, 07:39 PM~14903416
> *Wassup my peoples!!!!!  :wave:
> *



:h5: :h5:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2009, 01:43 AM~14906481
> *Thats for the microwave Xzibit installed in the glove box  :biggrin:
> *




:werd:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 28 2009, 01:09 PM~14911991
> *:werd:
> *


 :biggrin: We hittin Western anytime soon?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> what do you know about gangster rap, Carlton?  :uh:
> 
> Didn't you get owned off this whole damn website last winter?
> 
> Fake ass.
> you and your showgirl's theme song!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14913955
> *Im a Fake ass uncle tom coat tail ridder!!!!!.
> you and your showgirl's theme song!!!!
> *


really? wow.. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14913955
> *Didn't you get owned off this whole damn website last winter?
> 
> Fake ass.
> you and your showgirl's theme song!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> what do you know about gangster rap, Carlton?  :uh:
> 
> Didn't you get owned off this whole damn website last winter?
> 
> Fake ass.
> you and your showgirl's theme song!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You have alot of nerve calling anyone on this site (or this topic) a fake-ass. You have over 27K post and not one is of a car you own. I give you a lil' respect because Tommy B (Super Natural Hydraulics) is your "uncle" and you're featured in a picture with him and 'Lil' Rat', but that's as far as it goes. You've disgraced yourself and the Super Natural plaque. You're like forty some-odd-years-old and posting pics of yourself in Halloween costumes, a Nissan Pathfinder, and pics of you posing in the bathroom. C'mon, man! Get out of here with that!
> 
> At one point I thought you were a stand-up brother. I occasionally chopped it up with you on the phone. But soon after, your lies began to come undone. Lieing about coming to Las Vegas, lieing about wanting to buy my car, and the list goes on. I don't get down like that. I don't have to lie to kick-it. At least some of thoes here who you address as bitches have cars. We've all posted what we have. What have you posted? Old-ass pics from Super Natural Hydraulics. Scotty, you're lame.
> 
> I can't make you do anything. All I can do is make suggestions to you. Yeah, this is the Internet and it shouldn't be taken seriously (so they say), but you've gone above and beyond making a horses-ass out of yourself. This topic wasn't intended for that. It's to showcase Black-American lowriders. Either add something positive, or don't add anything at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## lowridersfinest

fuck wrong with yall ******??fuck that bullshit and get back to LOWRIDERS!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 29 2009, 01:12 AM~14917734
> *fuck wrong with yall ******??fuck that bullshit and get back to LOWRIDERS!
> *


 Word! Days of our lives and shit! :uh: 
Hopefully this storm will pass but for now is easy coast Ryders having storm parties and chilling in shops this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

I say knuckle up handle that shit like men and move on the old school way :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 29 2009, 01:12 AM~14917734
> *fuck wrong with yall ******??fuck that bullshit and get back to LOWRIDERS!
> *


Hey, I feel you! I stayed away from this topic because of the ignorance/stupidity that it's littered with. It wasn't until '187 Pure' called me tripping about comments 'Crenshaws Finest' made about his car that I came into this topic again. Then he want to try and call me out. I exposed him for who he is. Now, here comes Scotty with the same crap. I don't come in until someone calls my name.

This topic has to be the most ignorant of any posted on LayItLow. I've done what I can to add positivity to the topic, but just as in real life, Black people can't stick together. The "Crabs In A Bucket Syndrome", feel me?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 29 2009, 08:00 AM~14918413
> *I say knuckle up handle that shit like men and move on the old school way :biggrin:
> *


I have no problem with this suggestion.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 29 2009, 08:24 AM~14918840
> *Hey, I feel you! I stayed away from this topic because of the ignorance/stupidity that it's littered with. It wasn't until '187 Pure' called me tripping about comments 'Crenshaws Finest' made about his car that I came into this topic again. Then he want to try and call me out. I exposed him for who he is. Now, here comes Scotty with the same crap. I don't come in until someone calls my name.
> 
> *


  You gonna find me a spot that can detail my car in Vegas?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 29 2009, 09:24 AM~14918840
> *Hey, I feel you! I stayed away from this topic because of the ignorance/stupidity that it's littered with. It wasn't until '187 Pure' called me tripping about comments 'Crenshaws Finest' made about his car that I came into this topic again. Then he want to try and call me out. I exposed him for who he is. Now, here comes Scotty with the same crap. I don't come in until someone calls my name.
> 
> This topic has to be the most ignorant of any posted on LayItLow. I've done what I can to add positivity to the topic, but just as in real life, Black people can't stick together. The "Crabs In A Bucket Syndrome", feel me?
> *


 :cheesy: 
This negus poots smell like flowers!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 29 2009, 01:15 PM~14920326
> * You gonna find me a spot that can detail my car in Vegas?
> *


I have someone to detail your car. Check your PM box.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Sending out prayers for all. Sitting here on lil. Haha. In the house of the lord. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

FUNDI I C U :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 30 2009, 12:52 PM~14927055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI I C U :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that's Scotty badoon acting ass!


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 06:22 AM~14895683
> * THATS A NICE PICTURE THERE, NOT ALOT OF BROTHERS WANT TO GET INTO THE SPORT NOWADAYS, BUT I'M GONNA KEEP TRYING TO DRAG THEM OVER FROM THE DARK SIDE, FROM 28S TO 13S
> *


Don't hate on a culture that was started by brothers...this big wheel movement came from the hood. It has its roots in cats riding on hammers( and if you dont know what hammers or 30`s is give up your black car right now bro) and vogues, and Dayton's and vogues. You should support a black movement like whats going on with the big rimmed cars. For once ,we as in Black Folks , have a car culture that is ours, that can showcase allot of talented black painters, engine builders , interior and stereo guys...I can understand them hating, but when you hate on your own people..that aint cool bro........What you mean brothers in UT lol shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit I lived in Ogden , Layton, clearfield, and roy....and lil to no brothers in UT..not hatin bro, but shit when I was job corps, and then moved out there for 3 years...man lets just say coming from Kansas City to Ut was more then a culture shock for me lol..thank god I moved my ass back to KC....but on a positive note, UT got some of the baddest chicks I ever seen in my life , even the white woman look thick lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930906
> *Don't hate on a culture that was started by brothers...this big wheel movement came from the hood. It has its roots in cats riding on hammers( and if you dont know what hammers or 30`s is give up your black car right now bro) and vogues, and Dayton's and vogues. You should support a black movement like whats going on with the big rimmed cars. For once ,we as in Black Folks , have a car culture that is ours, that can showcase allot of talented black painters, engine builders , interior and stereo guys...I can understand them hating, but when you hate on your own people..that aint cool bro........What you mean brothers in UT lol shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit I lived in Ogden , Layton, clearfield, and roy....and lil to no brothers in UT..not hatin bro, but shit when I was job corps, and then moved out there for 3 years...man lets just say coming from Kansas City to Ut was more then a culture shock for me lol..thank god I moved my ass back to KC....but on a positive note, UT got some of the baddest chicks I ever seen in my life , even the white woman look thick lol
> *



Blacks did not start that shit!! and why would we want credit for white mans free market tool some you clowns be doing!!! Folks alwasy tucked or lifted to fill fender gaps. Just some ass clown came up with the concept of painting bull shiit logo'z. ( white man using free advertising) and truck kits. And red necks been doing that.. Kick rocks..!!!! Unless your ride is tucking big rims.. and does not have butta fly doors and 1000 tv'z.. No hate just stating.. every ***** and they moma has a charger ,mangum , and the rest them ***** apples with a bent kit and racing pin stripes.. :uh: 


And ya!! Ut do got some thick white weman.. They just need more sun light!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 28 2009, 07:41 PM~14915444
> *You have alot of nerve calling anyone on this site (or this topic) a fake-ass. You have over 27K post and not one is of a car you own. I give you a lil' respect because Tommy B (Super Natural Hydraulics) is your "uncle" and you're featured in a picture with him and 'Lil' Rat', but that's as far as it goes. You've disgraced yourself and the Super Natural plaque. You're like forty some-odd-years-old and posting pics of yourself in Halloween costumes, a Nissan Pathfinder, and pics of you posing in the bathroom. C'mon, man! Get out of here with that!
> 
> At one point I thought you were a stand-up brother. I occasionally chopped it up with you on the phone. But soon after, your lies began to come undone. Lieing about coming to Las Vegas, lieing about wanting to buy my car, and the list goes on. I don't get down like that. I don't have to lie to kick-it. At least some of thoes here who you address as bitches have cars. We've all posted what we have. What have you posted? Old-ass pics from Super Natural Hydraulics. Scotty, you're lame.
> 
> I can't make you do anything. All I can do is make suggestions to you. Yeah, this is the Internet and it shouldn't be taken seriously (so they say), but you've gone above and beyond making a horses-ass out of yourself. This topic wasn't intended for that. It's to showcase Black-American lowriders. Either add something positive, or don't add anything at all.
> *



Damn Ty....U not lettin no one slide is ya... :0 

Go ahead I aint madatcha......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 31 2009, 09:10 AM~14933262
> *Damn Ty....U not lettin no one slide is ya...  :0
> 
> Go ahead I aint madatcha......
> *



WEST GOOD HOMIE LOC? HOWS THE PC DOING? UR IMPALA LOOKING REAL NICE HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930906
> *Don't hate on a culture that was started by brothers...this big wheel movement came from the hood. It has its roots in cats riding on hammers( and if you dont know what hammers or 30`s is give up your black car right now bro) and vogues, and Dayton's and vogues. You should support a black movement like whats going on with the big rimmed cars. For once ,we as in Black Folks , have a car culture that is ours, that can showcase allot of talented black painters, engine builders , interior and stereo guys...I can understand them hating, but when you hate on your own people..that aint cool bro........What you mean brothers in UT lol shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit I lived in Ogden , Layton, clearfield, and roy....and lil to no brothers in UT..not hatin bro, but shit when I was job corps, and then moved out there for 3 years...man lets just say coming from Kansas City to Ut was more then a culture shock for me lol..thank god I moved my ass back to KC....but on a positive note, UT got some of the baddest chicks I ever seen in my life , even the white woman look thick lol
> *


1st, space your paragraphs please. :uh: 

That shit is a clown culture str8 tha fuck up! just like "swag" and all kinds of other dumb shit you see in the black south and in the music videos. whats so talented about 30 video screens and speakers inside rocker panels and shit? whats so talented about a paintjob that rivals Jeff Gordan's or Dale Earnhardt's? This ain't Naskoon!!!!!! whats so cool about 30 inch 30 series tires with a stock rear end and four doors pushing 400+ horsepower??? It's retarded.

There are some real talented black men who have built BADASS Lowriders, Rods, SUV's and Dragsters. The 'ghettofabulos' shit is corney in respectable car culture.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 31 2009, 02:21 PM~14933148
> *Blacks did not start that shit!! and why would we want credit for white mans free market tool some you clowns be doing!!! Folks alwasy tucked or lifted to fill fender gaps. Just some ass clown came up with the concept of painting bull shiit logo'z. ( white man using free advertising) and truck kits. And red necks been doing that.. Kick rocks..!!!! Unless your ride is tucking big rims.. and does not have butta fly doors and 1000 tv'z..  No hate just stating.. every ***** and they moma has a charger ,mangum , and the rest them ***** apples with a bent kit and racing pin stripes.. :uh:
> And ya!! Ut do got some thick white weman.. They just need more sun light!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2009, 06:49 AM~14933424
> *1st, space your paragraphs please.  :uh:
> 
> That shit is a clown culture str8 tha fuck up! just like "swag" and all kinds of other dumb shit you see in the black south and in the music videos. whats so talented about 30 video screens and speakers inside rocker panels and shit? whats so talented about a paintjob that rivals Jeff Gordan's or Dale Earnhardt's? This ain't Naskoon!!!!!! whats so cool about 30 inch 30 series tires with a stock rear end and four doors pushing 400+ horsepower??? It's retarded.
> 
> There are some real talented black men who have built BADASS Lowriders, Rods, SUV's and Dragsters. The 'ghettofabulos' shit is corney in respectable car culture.
> *


 :cheesy: 
Let's get some updates! Of car Or you being skinny!


----------



## 187PURE

SOME YEARS AGO...









EXPRESSIN "DEEZ NUTS" TO ALL THE HATERS


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2009, 06:49 AM~14933424
> *1st, space your paragraphs please.  :uh:
> 
> That shit is a clown culture str8 tha fuck up! just like "swag" and all kinds of other dumb shit you see in the black south and in the music videos. whats so talented about 30 video screens and speakers inside rocker panels and shit? whats so talented about a paintjob that rivals Jeff Gordan's or Dale Earnhardt's? This ain't Naskoon!!!!!! whats so cool about 30 inch 30 series tires with a stock rear end and four doors pushing 400+ horsepower??? It's retarded.
> 
> There are some real talented black men who have built BADASS Lowriders, Rods, SUV's and Dragsters. The 'ghettofabulos' shit is corney in respectable car culture.
> *


First of all very few people lift their cars anymore. Most cats are tucking their rides. Second off that whole Dal earndhard shit, that was 5-6 years ago..there are a tone of nicly done clean ass rides being built by US, so you can ease off with the hating. Most cats dont go bigger then 6`s on a donk, or 4`s on a G body, and if your runnin..then its 4`s or smaller. The A has some of the best looking old school A bodys out, fully built and restord rides with non of the tackY ish..this aint 2002 any more, and all the tackY shit like lamboos and 20 screens and big ass lifts dont fly;.. the standerd has been set, and bar has been raised..and YES THIS IS A BLACK CUSTOM CAR CULTURE..THAT SUPPORTS ALOT OF BLACK OWNED BUIESNESS. THIS IS THE STANDERD IN OUR CAR GAME TODAY, LIKE ALL CAR CULTURES THERE WILL BE SOME TACKY ASS RIDES..BUT FOR THE MOST PART.THE BAR WAS RAISED, AND CATS ARE BUILDING SOME VERY NICE RIDES. GIVE SOME CREDIT WERE CREDIT IS DUE, AND STOP HATING ON YOUR OWN.


----------



## kc07charger




----------



## kc07charger

THIS IS THE STANDERD OF OUR CAR GAME...AND IF YOU THINK ITS STILL ABOUT 30 TVS LAMBOS AND LIFT KITS..THEN ITS STILL 2003 AND BUSH IS PRESIDENT..LOL


----------



## 187PURE

MY CHROME ADEX









BEST DAMN DUMP IN THE WORLD


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OJOLbqEAN8


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 31 2009, 10:06 AM~14933862
> *First of all very few people lift their cars anymore. Most cats are tucking their rides. Second off that whole Dal earndhard shit, that was 5-6 years ago..there are a tone of nicly done clean ass rides being built by US, so you can ease off with the hating. Most cats dont go bigger then 6`s on a donk, or 4`s on a G body, and if your runnin..then its 4`s or smaller. The A has some of the best looking old school A bodys out, fully built and restord rides with non of the tackY ish..this aint 2002 any more, and all the tackY shit like lamboos  and 20 screens and big ass lifts dont fly;.. the standerd has been set, and bar has been raised..and YES THIS IS A BLACK CUSTOM CAR CULTURE..THAT SUPPORTS ALOT OF BLACK OWNED BUIESNESS. THIS IS THE STANDERD IN OUR CAR GAME TODAY, LIKE ALL CAR CULTURES THERE WILL BE SOME TACKY ASS RIDES..BUT FOR THE MOST PART.THE BAR WAS RAISED, AND CATS ARE BUILDING SOME VERY NICE RIDES. GIVE SOME CREDIT WERE CREDIT IS DUE, AND STOP HATING ON YOUR OWN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WHIPS.. CAN'T REALLY FADE THE BIG WHEELS BUT HEY, LIVE LIFE, LOVE LIFE, AND RIDE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 29 2009, 11:24 AM~14918840
> *Hey, I feel you! I stayed away from this topic because of the ignorance/stupidity that it's littered with. It wasn't until '187 Pure' called me tripping about comments 'Crenshaws Finest' made about his car that I came into this topic again. Then he want to try and call me out. I exposed him for who he is. Now, here comes Scotty with the same crap. I don't come in until someone calls my name.
> 
> This topic has to be the most ignorant of any posted on LayItLow. I've done what I can to add positivity to the topic, but just as in real life, Black people can't stick together. The "Crabs In A Bucket Syndrome", feel me?
> *


I WAS'NT GON' RESPOND AGAIN BUT I GOT A BAD TASTE IN MY MOUTH

#1 YOU AINT EXPOSE NOTHING ABOUT ME; THAT'S JUST YOUR OPINION

AND #2 THIS AINT THE MOST IGNORANT TOPIC. A LOT OF GOOD AND BAD HAVE BEEN POSTED HERE. 

NOTHER THING.. WHY VISIT HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT? YOU SAY WHEN PEOPLE CALL YOU OUT IS WHEN YOU COMMENT, BUT THAT'S LAME. JUST POST RIDERS AND KEEP IT MOVING. OR, GO OVER TO YOUR VEGAS THREAD


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 31 2009, 06:10 AM~14933262
> *Damn Ty....U not lettin no one slide is ya...  :0
> 
> Go ahead I aint madatcha......
> *


West up, Dirt. Nope. Can't let it slide.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 09:56 AM~14934841
> *I WAS'NT GON' RESPOND AGAIN BUT I GOT A BAD TASTE IN MY MOUTH
> 
> #1 YOU AINT EXPOSE NOTHING ABOUT ME; THAT'S JUST YOUR OPINION
> 
> AND  #2 THIS AINT THE MOST IGNORANT TOPIC.  A LOT OF GOOD AND BAD HAVE BEEN POSTED HERE.
> 
> NOTHER THING.. WHY VISIT HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT?  YOU SAY WHEN PEOPLE CALL YOU OUT IS WHEN YOU COMMENT, BUT THAT'S LAME.  JUST POST RIDERS AND KEEP IT MOVING.  OR, GO OVER TO YOUR VEGAS THREAD
> *


First, I did expose you as a fake/wannabe Crip/OG. That's not an opinion, it's a fact. What set you from? What work have you put in? Who's a witness? You're in your early forties and still (trying) to gang-bang? How about you moving to L.A. and pulling these same antics. You need to stop. You're not a Crip. You're not and OG. You're not a gangster. Stop trying to fool the people of Philadelphia with you Crip/gang-banger/OG fantasies.

Second, if this isn't the most ignorant topic, it's running a close second.

Third, this is a public site. I visit almost every forum and topic. It's my choice as to whether to leave comments or not. I visit this topic often. And I see the same ignorance from the same posters. And you're amongst them. You've done very little to protect the integrity of this topic. When my topic about 'G' became littered with bullshit/garbage/ignorance, I had that stuff removed. I protected mine. Too bad I can't say the same for you. You seem to contribute the most ignorance to your own topic.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 31 2009, 12:15 PM~14935022
> *First, I did expose you as a fake/wannabe Crip/OG. That's not an opinion, it's a fact. What set you from? What work have you put in? Who's a witness? You're in your early forties and still (trying) to gang-bang? How about you moving to L.A. and pulling these same antics. You need to stop. You're not a Crip. You're not and OG. You're not a gangster. Stop trying to fool the people of Philadelphia with you Crip/gang-banger/OG fantasies.
> 
> Second, if this isn't the most ignorant topic, it's running a close second.
> 
> Third, this is a public site. I visit almost every forum and topic. It's my choice as to whether to leave comments or not. I visit this topic often. And I see the same ignorance from the same posters. And you're amongst them. You've done very little to protect the integrity of this topic. When my topic about 'G' became littered with bullshit/garbage/ignorance, I had that stuff removed. I protected mine. Too bad I can't say the same for you. You seem to contribute the most ignorance to your own topic.
> *


LIKE I SAID. YOU DON'T KNOW ME/I DON'T KNOW YOU. YOU RIGHT, IT'S A PUBLIC FORUM, SO I AINT CLEANING SHIT. LONG AS ****** POSTING RIDES FUCK IT! IGNORE THE BULLSHIT AND KEEP IT MOVING. ALL YOU DO IS BECOME ARGUMENTATIVE TO ****** YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW. POST SOME RIDES AND HAVE A NICE DAY :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

THIS IS WHAT I'M ABOUT


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S GOOD CRIPN8.. A ***** DONE GOT HIMSELF A FRAME. CHUCKIN THE BODY AFTER THE SCAVENGERS PICK IT APART. WRAPPIN THAT SUMBITCH AND TOSSING ON MY HAM


----------



## 187PURE

THE HOMIE MICK FROM NORTH PHILLY


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 10:20 AM~14935070
> *LIKE I SAID.  YOU DON'T KNOW ME/I DON'T KNOW YOU.  YOU RIGHT, IT'S A PUBLIC FORUM, SO I AINT CLEANING SHIT.  LONG AS ****** POSTING RIDES FUCK IT!  IGNORE THE BULLSHIT AND KEEP IT MOVING.  ALL YOU DO IS BECOME ARGUMENTATIVE TO ****** YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW.  POST SOME RIDES AND HAVE A NICE DAY :uh:
> *


Hold up, *****! You the one who called me at 6:30am crying like a bitch because of the comments Angel made about your car. What was calling me supposed to do? I hadn't seen his comments. Wasn't aware of them 'til you called me. And I for damn sure wasn't going to pass a message to him that you wanted to kick his ass. I told you I didn't appreciate your disrespect, but you kept going anyway. Then you turn around, call me again, and threaten to whoop my ass. And you're calling others who frequent this topic (just like a bitch) talking bad about me. 

I don't become argumentative. I state facts. Don't start shit you can't finish, '187 Fake'. I'm not the one.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 01:39 PM~14935215
> *WHAT'S GOOD CRIPN8.. A ***** DONE GOT HIMSELF A FRAME.  CHUCKIN THE BODY AFTER THE SCAVENGERS PICK IT APART.  WRAPPIN THAT SUMBITCH AND TOSSING ON MY HAM
> *



west west loco  thats right do it  



west cracin peps?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 07:56 AM~14933779
> *SOME YEARS AGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXPRESSIN "DEEZ NUTS" TO ALL THE HATERS
> *


allways the skinny negus that do all the talking!!!!



> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 31 2009, 08:06 AM~14933862
> *First of all very few people lift their cars anymore. Most cats are tucking their rides. Second off that whole Dal earndhard shit, that was 5-6 years ago..there are a tone of nicly done clean ass rides being built by US, so you can ease off with the hating. Most cats dont go bigger then 6`s on a donk, or 4`s on a G body, and if your runnin..then its 4`s or smaller. The A has some of the best looking old school A bodys out, fully built and restord rides with non of the tackY ish..this aint 2002 any more, and all the tackY shit like lamboos  and 20 screens and big ass lifts dont fly;.. the standerd has been set, and bar has been raised..and YES THIS IS A BLACK CUSTOM CAR CULTURE..THAT SUPPORTS ALOT OF BLACK OWNED BUIESNESS. THIS IS THE STANDERD IN OUR CAR GAME TODAY, LIKE ALL CAR CULTURES THERE WILL BE SOME TACKY ASS RIDES..BUT FOR THE MOST PART.THE BAR WAS RAISED, AND CATS ARE BUILDING SOME VERY NICE RIDES. GIVE SOME CREDIT WERE CREDIT IS DUE, AND STOP HATING ON YOUR OWN.
> 
> .jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean rides ,wrong topic!!



> _Originally posted by kc07charger+Aug 31 2009, 08:11 AM~14933916-->
> 
> 
> 
> /albums/ll160/kc07charger/l_80b85586d8fa48fd812e473959820978.jpg[/img]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again clean rides wrong topic!!! and none them tucking shit!!!! Lay it low!!!! not ride high on big rimz!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 09:03 AM~14934343
> *MY CHROME ADEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST DAMN DUMP IN THE WORLD
> *


brass fitings and seen tape!! ***** come on!!! you got the right gear. that shit look like some ole Lowes hardware in stall!!! clean that shit up!!!!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930906
> *Don't hate on a culture that was started by brothers...this big wheel movement came from the hood. It has its roots in cats riding on hammers( and if you dont know what hammers or 30`s is give up your black car right now bro) and vogues, and Dayton's and vogues. You should support a black movement like whats going on with the big rimmed cars. For once ,we as in Black Folks , have a car culture that is ours, that can showcase allot of talented black painters, engine builders , interior and stereo guys...I can understand them hating, but when you hate on your own people..that aint cool bro........What you mean brothers in UT lol shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit I lived in Ogden , Layton, clearfield, and roy....and lil to no brothers in UT..not hatin bro, but shit when I was job corps, and then moved out there for 3 years...man lets just say coming from Kansas City to Ut was more then a culture shock for me lol..thank god I moved my ass back to KC....but on a positive note, UT got some of the baddest chicks I ever seen in my life , even the white woman look thick lol
> *


WELL BIG DADDY, I'M NOT HATING ON BIG RIMS I LIKE THEM, BUT LIKE LOWRIDING BETTER PERIOD, AND THERE IS ALOT OF BLACK PEOPLE IN UTAH JUST GOT TO KNOW WERE TO FIND THEM AND I AM FROM KANSAS CITY BIG DADDY GRADUATED FROM EAST HIGH, LIVED ON 31ST AND CYPRESS MOVED OUT HERE IN 93, YOU PRETTY MUCH PUT ME IN A GROUP WITH OUT KNOWING ANYTHING ABOUT ME BRO I HAVE HAD 30S VOUGES AND ALL THAT CAPRICES TO IMPALAS, THE RIDES ARE NICE BUT NOT FOR ME, AND I LOVE TO SEE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OUT THERE PERIOD. AND THAT PICTURE MADE ME FEEL GOOD, OH AND I WENT TO JOB CORP TO IN CLEARFIELD BIG DADDY, THIS IS WHATS WRONG WITH BLACK PEOPLE YOU TOLD ME ABOUT ME BEFORE YOU EVEN KNEW ANYTHING ABOUT ME AND SOUNDS LIKE WE GOT SIMILAR BACKGOUNDS TO ME


----------



## plague

NEW DAY
MY CADILLAC, WELL NOW ITS A RAG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 31 2009, 01:02 PM~14935479
> *Hold up, *****! You the one who called me at 6:30am crying like a bitch because of the comments Angel made about your car. What was calling me supposed to do? I hadn't seen his comments. Wasn't aware of them 'til you called me. And I for damn sure wasn't going to pass a message to him that you wanted to kick his ass. I told you I didn't appreciate your disrespect, but you kept going anyway. Then you turn around, call me again, and threaten to whoop my ass. And you're calling others who frequent this topic (just like a bitch) talking bad about me.
> 
> I don't become argumentative. I state facts. Don't start shit you can't finish, '187 Fake'. I'm not the one.
> *


DUDE I'M DONE WIT YOU. THIS SHIT CAN DRAG ON FOR PAGES AND PAGES. BOTTOM LINE LOW-RIDING


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:52 AM~14935991
> *DUDE I'M DONE WIT YOU.  THIS SHIT CAN DRAG ON FOR PAGES AND PAGES.  BOTTOM LINE LOW-RIDING
> *


Good! Now, keep my name out your mouth, phone, and topic and you and I will be fine. But if you decide you want to keep it going, I'm going to continue to blast you.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14935972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DAY
> MY CADILLAC, WELL NOW ITS A RAG
> *


OK OK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger+Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930906-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate on a culture that was started by brothers...this big wheel movement came from the hood. It has its roots in cats riding on hammers( and if you dont know what hammers or 30`s is give up your black car right now bro) and vogues, and Dayton's and vogues. You should support a black movement like whats going on with the big rimmed cars. Fohttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494243r once ,we as in Black Folks , have a car culture that is ours, that can showcase allot of talented black painters, engine builders , interior and stereo guys...I can understand them hating, but when you hate on your own people..that aint cool bro........What you mean brothers in UT lol shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit I lived in Ogden , Layton, clearfield, and roy....and lil to no brothers in UT..not hatin bro, but shit when I was job corps, and then moved out there for 3 years...man lets just say coming from Kansas City to Ut was more then a culture shock for me lol..thank god I moved my ass back to KC....but on a positive note, UT got some of the baddest chicks I ever seen in my life , even the white woman look thick lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kick rocks!!! You a corny dude and need to go back to OT!!!
> :uh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 11:50 AM~14935972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DAY
> MY CADILLAC, WELL NOW ITS A RAG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like That..
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:52 AM~14935991
> *DUDE I'M DONE WIT YOU.  THIS SHIT CAN DRAG ON FOR PAGES AND PAGES.  BOTTOM LINE LOW-RIDING
> *


You started this shit Derrick! calling ****** all times of night.. !!! You as phoney as that ***** with the charger!!!  :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 31 2009, 01:56 PM~14936049
> *Good! Now, keep my name out your mouth, phone, and topic and you and I will be fine. But if you decide you want to keep it going, I'm going to continue to blast you.
> *


***** YOU THE ONE THAT TOLD CHICKENEATER YOU EXPOSED ME. I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE WE CAN HANDLE ARE SHIT IN PERSON AND OFF THE COMPUTER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14936075
> ****** YOU THE ONE THAT TOLD CHICKENEATER YOU EXPOSED ME.  I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE WE CAN HANDLE ARE SHIT IN PERSON AND OFF THE COMPUTER
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 31 2009, 09:56 AM~14934841-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS'NT GON' RESPOND AGAIN BUT I GOT A BAD TASTE IN MY MOUTH
> 
> #1 YOU AINT EXPOSE NOTHING ABOUT ME; THAT'S JUST YOUR OPINION
> 
> AND  #2 THIS AINT THE MOST IGNORANT TOPIC.  A LOT OF GOOD AND BAD HAVE BEEN POSTED HERE.
> 
> NOTHER THING.. WHY VISIT HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT?  YOU SAY WHEN PEOPLE CALL YOU OUT IS WHEN YOU COMMENT, BUT THAT'S LAME.  JUST POST RIDERS AND KEEP IT MOVING.  OR, GO OVER TO YOUR VEGAS THREAD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kandy Drippa_@Aug 27 2009, 11:12 PM~14905837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S THE GAME PLAN:

I AINT TELLIN THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT; THAT'S EQUIVALENT TO SNITCHING TO THE POLICE. SO HERE'S WHAT EVERYBODY'S GONNA DO- WE GON' STOP WTH THE ARGUING AND BULLSHIT, AND SUCKA-ASS SHIT. IF WE CAN'T DO IT THEN THE MODS MIGHT AS WELL CHUCK THIS WHOLE FUCKIN TOPIC AND ****** CAN GET THEY SCRAP ON WHEN YOU SEE HIM.. THAT'S ON ME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 31 2009, 02:27 PM~14936415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUDE YOU THE REAL PROBLEM WITH THIS IMMATURE GAY/HOOK ASS SHIT. US ****** AINT FEELIN IT DOG


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:33 PM~14936495
> *HERE'S THE GAME PLAN:
> 
> I AINT TELLIN THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT; THAT'S EQUIVALENT TO SNITCHING TO THE POLICE.  SO HERE'S WHAT EVERYBODY'S GONNA DO-  WE GON' STOP WTH THE ARGUING AND BULLSHIT, AND SUCKA-ASS SHIT.  IF WE CAN'T DO IT THEN THE MODS MIGHT AS WELL CHUCK THIS WHOLE FUCKIN TOPIC AND ****** CAN GET THEY SCRAP ON WHEN YOU SEE HIM..  THAT'S ON ME
> *


 :thumbsup: 

But no more BS threats and calling folks famly out!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:35 PM~14936522
> *DUDE YOU THE REAL PROBLEM WITH THIS IMMATURE GAY/HOOK ASS SHIT.  US ****** AINT FEELIN IT DOG
> *


You two tongue!!!! what ever kat!!! Say one thing then do another!!! You called all us or pm'ed us all times of night like a bitch. and E Thug. I let it slide then i found out you had did this to all the ryders in this thread!! :uh:


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 31 2009, 11:46 AM~14935918
> *WELL BIG DADDY, I'M NOT HATING ON BIG RIMS I LIKE THEM, BUT LIKE LOWRIDING BETTER PERIOD, AND THERE IS ALOT OF BLACK PEOPLE IN UTAH JUST GOT TO KNOW WERE TO FIND THEM AND I AM FROM KANSAS CITY BIG DADDY GRADUATED FROM EAST HIGH, LIVED ON 31ST AND CYPRESS MOVED OUT HERE IN 93, YOU PRETTY MUCH PUT ME IN A GROUP WITH OUT KNOWING ANYTHING ABOUT ME BRO I HAVE HAD 30S VOUGES AND ALL THAT CAPRICES TO IMPALAS, THE RIDES ARE NICE BUT NOT FOR ME, AND I LOVE TO SEE MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS OUT THERE PERIOD. AND THAT PICTURE MADE ME FEEL GOOD, OH AND I WENT TO JOB CORP TO IN CLEARFIELD BIG DADDY, THIS IS WHATS WRONG WITH BLACK PEOPLE YOU TOLD ME ABOUT ME BEFORE YOU EVEN KNEW ANYTHING ABOUT ME AND SOUNDS LIKE WE GOT SIMILAR BACKGOUNDS TO ME
> *


SHIT I CANT SAY ANYTHING..YOU GOT ME FOR ASSUMING SOME SHIT ABOUT YOU... AND MADE MY SELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS LOL..BUT ITS ALL GOOD, EVEN TOUGHT YOUR FROM THE 816 ..I`M FROM THE K SIDE, 913 24TH AND QUINDERO..ALLOT OF CATS OUT THERE IN UT KNEW ME AS BIGGIE. I USED TO HANG OUT WIT SHAUNBE, EFRON, BIG TRAV..ALL THEM CATS FROM OGDEN BACK IN 96-99...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 31 2009, 12:43 PM~14936624
> *SHIT I CANT SAY ANYTHING..YOU GOT ME, I ASSUMED SO SHIT, AND MADE MY SELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS LOL..BUT ITS ALL GOOD, EVEN TOUGHT YOUR FROM THE 816 ..I`M FROM THE K SIDE, 913 24TH AND QUINDERO..ALLOT OF CATS OUT THERE KNOW ME AS BIGGIE. I USED TO HANG OUT  WIT SHAUNBE, EFRON, BIG TRAV..ALL THEM CATS FROM OGDEN BACK IN 96-99...
> *


Post your ride tucking big rims..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Aug 31 2009, 02:42 PM~14936602
> *You two tongue!!!! what ever kat!!! Say one thing then do another!!! You called all us or pm'ed us all times of night like a bitch. and E Thug. I let it slide then i found out you had did this to all the ryders in this thread!! :uh:
> *


DUDE I WARNED YOU TO CUT IT OUT. STOP WITH LIES AND BULLSHIT SAYING I CALLED YOUR BITCH ASS AT NIGHT WHEN YOU KNOW DAMN WELL I CALLED YOU SUNDAY AFTERNOON SAYING I WAS GON' FUCK YOU UP WHEN I SEE YOU. YOU HUNG UP THE PHONE. THEN I CALLED YOU BACK AND LEFT A MESSAGE SAYING THE SAME SHIT. AND THAT OFFER STILL STANDS. NOW LETS GET ON SOME LOWRIDING SHIT, HANDLE SOME SHIT UP CLOSE IN PERSON, AND KEEP THE BULLSHIT OFF THE THREAD. THAT'S IT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 01:19 PM~14937018
> *DUDE I WARNED YOU TO CUT IT OUT.  STOP WITH LIES AND BULLSHIT SAYING I CALLED YOUR BITCH ASS AT NIGHT WHEN YOU KNOW DAMN WELL I CALLED YOU SUNDAY AFTERNOON SAYING I WAS GON' FUCK YOU UP WHEN I SEE YOU.  YOU HUNG UP THE PHONE.  THEN I CALLED YOU BACK  AND LEFT A MESSAGE SAYING THE SAME SHIT.  AND THAT OFFER STILL STANDS.  NOW LETS GET ON SOME LOWRIDING SHIT, HANDLE SOME SHIT UP CLOSE IN PERSON, AND KEEP THE BULLSHIT OFF THE THREAD.  THAT'S IT
> *


Your funny !


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN CUZ I CAN SEE THE SKY :0 









MOONROOF FEELS LIKE I'M IN A DROP :biggrin: FEELS GOOD


----------



## 187PURE

SKIM WHERE YA AT *****?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:33 PM~14936495
> *HERE'S THE GAME PLAN:
> 
> I AINT TELLIN THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT; THAT'S EQUIVALENT TO SNITCHING TO THE POLICE.  SO HERE'S WHAT EVERYBODY'S GONNA DO-  WE GON' STOP WTH THE ARGUING AND BULLSHIT, AND SUCKA-ASS SHIT.  IF WE CAN'T DO IT THEN THE MODS MIGHT AS WELL CHUCK THIS WHOLE FUCKIN TOPIC AND ****** CAN GET THEY SCRAP ON WHEN YOU SEE HIM..  THAT'S ON ME
> *


Sometimes it's not wise to announce a change. It's best to implement it without anyones knowledge. Announcing a change/game-plan will do nothing but cause resistance. People will act more ignorant than before. Having the Moderators delete all the garbage should've/would've been the best plan of action. The Moderators may as well prepare to delete this topic. :uh:


----------



## kc07charger

DAY TIME DRAMA...I SHOULD BE GIVIN YOU CATS EMMY AWARDS.LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 31 2009, 02:14 PM~14937591-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN CUZ I CAN SEE THE SKY  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOONROOF FEELS LIKE I'M IN A DROP :biggrin:  FEELS GOOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd day of rain here..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 02:23 PM~14937688
> *Sometimes it's not wise to announce a change. It's best to implement it without anyones knowledge. Announcing a change/game-plan will do nothing but cause resistance. People will act more ignorant than before. Having the Moderators delete all the garbage should've/would've been the best plan of action. The Moderators may as well prepare to delete this topic.  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kc07charger_@Aug 31 2009, 03:14 PM~14938314
> *DAY TIME DRAMA...I SHOULD BE GIVIN YOU CATS EMMY AWARDS.LOL
> *


Na just one or two corny cats up in here!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:35 PM~14936522
> *DUDE YOU THE REAL PROBLEM WITH THIS IMMATURE GAY/HOOK ASS SHIT.  US ****** AINT FEELIN IT DOG
> *






 :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 31 2009, 12:43 PM~14936624
> *SHIT I CANT SAY ANYTHING..YOU GOT ME FOR ASSUMING SOME SHIT ABOUT YOU...  AND MADE MY SELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS LOL..BUT ITS ALL GOOD, EVEN TOUGHT YOUR FROM THE 816 ..I`M FROM THE K SIDE, 913 24TH AND QUINDERO..ALLOT OF CATS OUT THERE IN UT KNEW ME AS BIGGIE. I USED TO HANG OUT  WIT SHAUNBE, EFRON, BIG TRAV..ALL THEM CATS FROM OGDEN BACK IN 96-99...
> *


:0 I KNOW THEM :cheesy: AND ITS ALL GOOD DADDY, WE ALL FAMILY YOU MIGHT KNOW ME MY NAME IS PHILLIPA :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 10:20 AM~14935070
> *LIKE I SAID.  YOU DON'T KNOW ME/I DON'T KNOW YOU.  YOU RIGHT, IT'S A PUBLIC FORUM, SO I AINT CLEANING SHIT.  LONG AS ****** POSTING RIDES FUCK IT!  IGNORE THE BULLSHIT AND KEEP IT MOVING.  ALL YOU DO IS BECOME ARGUMENTATIVE TO ****** YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW.  POST SOME RIDES AND HAVE A NICE DAY :uh:
> *


WHATS UP WHEN THEM THREATS THOUGH??? WE AINT FORGOT THAT SHIT.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 01:19 PM~14937018
> *DUDE I WARNED YOU TO CUT IT OUT.  STOP WITH LIES AND BULLSHIT SAYING I CALLED YOUR BITCH ASS AT NIGHT WHEN YOU KNOW DAMN WELL I CALLED YOU SUNDAY AFTERNOON SAYING I WAS GON' FUCK YOU UP WHEN I SEE YOU.  YOU HUNG UP THE PHONE.  THEN I CALLED YOU BACK  AND LEFT A MESSAGE SAYING THE SAME SHIT.  AND THAT OFFER STILL STANDS.  NOW LETS GET ON SOME LOWRIDING SHIT, HANDLE SOME SHIT UP CLOSE IN PERSON, AND KEEP THE BULLSHIT OFF THE THREAD.  THAT'S IT
> *


MY OFFER STILL STANDS TOO.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 31 2009, 05:00 PM~14939553-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP WHEN THEM THREATS THOUGH??? WE AINT FORGOT THAT SHIT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2009, 05:02 PM~14939570
> *MY OFFER STILL STANDS TOO.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 31 2009, 04:53 PM~14939487
> *:0 I KNOW THEM :cheesy: AND ITS ALL GOOD DADDY, WE ALL FAMILY YOU MIGHT KNOW ME MY NAME IS PHILLIPA :cheesy:
> *


Shit , I`ve been trying to get ahold of Shaunbe for a hot sec ( no ****) thats a real as dude, showed a out of town cat allot of love( no ****) when I was down their. I wanted to make a trip out their some time to see them fools, but dont have any contact info( its been 10 years) My homie Crazy( from south KC ) and I used to hang with all them boys...if you catch em in the street tell em Biggie( big Nate) from KC said whats up..tell his fine as cousin( its been 10 years so she might not be now lol) Tonya I said whats up too lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague+Aug 31 2009, 04:53 PM~14939487-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 I KNOW THEM :cheesy: AND ITS ALL GOOD DADDY, WE ALL FAMILY YOU MIGHT KNOW ME MY NAME IS PHILLIPA :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kc07charger_@Aug 31 2009, 05:44 PM~14940015
> *Shit , I`ve been trying to get ahold of Shaunbe for a hot sec ( no ****) thats a real as dude, showed a out of town cat allot of love( no ****) when I was down their. I wanted to make a trip out their some time to see them fools, but dont have any contact info( its been 10 years) My homie Crazy( from south KC ) and I  used to hang with all them boys...if you catch em in the street tell em Biggie( big Nate) from KC said whats up..tell his fine as cousin( its been 10 years so she might not be now lol) Tonya I said whats up too lol
> *







:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2009, 07:00 PM~14939553
> *WHATS UP WHEN THEM THREATS THOUGH??? WE AINT FORGOT THAT SHIT.
> *


I'M DONE WITH THE THREATS. I KNOW WHAT I'M CAPABLE OF. IF I GOT A PROBLEM WIT SOMEBODY, I'LL HANDLE IT ON THE STREET.. NOW BACK TO RIDING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14939570
> *MY OFFER STILL STANDS TOO.
> *


WHAT OFFER?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 31 2009, 07:23 PM~14941411-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'M DONE WITH THE THREATS.  I KNOW WHAT I'M CAPABLE OF.  IF I GOT A PROBLEM WIT SOMEBODY, I'LL HANDLE IT ON THE STREET..  NOW BACK TO RIDING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 07:24 PM~14941424
> *WHAT OFFER?
> *


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 02:33 PM~14936495
> *HERE'S THE GAME PLAN:
> 
> I AINT TELLIN THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT; THAT'S EQUIVALENT TO SNITCHING TO THE POLICE.  SO HERE'S WHAT EVERYBODY'S GONNA DO-  WE GON' STOP WTH THE ARGUING AND BULLSHIT, AND SUCKA-ASS SHIT.  IF WE CAN'T DO IT THEN THE MODS MIGHT AS WELL CHUCK THIS WHOLE FUCKIN TOPIC AND ****** CAN GET THEY SCRAP ON WHEN YOU SEE HIM..  THAT'S ON ME
> *


Tell the mods to delete what...deez nuts? This thread has all the potential, but only a few cats take the time to post anything! The homie Crip'n is always posting updates and letting cats know what he's doing in his backyard and on the streets; on the other hand, I never seen half of these cats that hate on this thread ever post their riders! Shit...do have one? Which leads me to ask...are you part of the problem or part of the solution? If it wasn't for this thread, I wouldn't have never met the homie Crip'n or relocated 187...who in fact is like a lost family member...REAL TALK! We'll all be in Vegas on the 11th and I doubt anything that's worth taking about on the net will go down in person...REAL TALK!


----------



## kc07charger

whole lot of e thuggin going down


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Aug 31 2009, 11:59 PM~14943583
> *whole lot of e thuggin going down
> *


NAW, WHOLE LOT OF BULLSHIT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Aug 31 2009, 11:34 PM~14943241
> *Tell the mods to delete what...deez nuts? This thread has all the potential, but only a few cats take the time to post anything! The homie Crip'n is always posting updates and letting cats know what he's doing in his backyard and on the streets; on the other hand, I never seen half of these cats that hate on this thread ever post their riders! Shit...do have one? Which leads me to ask...are you part of the problem or part of the solution? If it wasn't for this thread, I wouldn't have never met the homie Crip'n or relocated 187...who in fact is like a lost family member...REAL TALK! We'll all be in Vegas on the 11th and I doubt anything that's worth taking about on the net will go down in person...REAL TALK!
> *


REAL TALK.. AND OH YEAH, I SENT THAT RADIO 'G'. SORRY FOR MY LATENESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Suns out todAy! Storms Pass! Get out the house on this coast! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

SUP BIG DIRT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 1 2009, 12:34 AM~14943241
> *Tell the mods to delete what...deez nuts? This thread has all the potential, but only a few cats take the time to post anything! The homie Crip'n is always posting updates and letting cats know what he's doing in his backyard and on the streets; on the other hand, I never seen half of these cats that hate on this thread ever post their riders! Shit...do have one? Which leads me to ask...are you part of the problem or part of the solution? If it wasn't for this thread, I wouldn't have never met the homie Crip'n or relocated 187...who in fact is like a lost family member...REAL TALK! We'll all be in Vegas on the 11th and I doubt anything that's worth taking about on the net will go down in person...REAL TALK!
> *



I CAN DIG IT BRUTHA :biggrin: HOW U BEEN LOCO? MAN SHOT ME UR NUMBER I LOST ALOT OF HOOK UPS?


WE NEED TO KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE LEVEL IT WAS JUST LOW LOW SHIT NO DRAMA SHIT WE NEED TO GET BACC ON THE LOWRYDR TRAC NOT THE E BANGING AND SHIT TALKING LEAVE THAT FOR THE INPERSON MEETING IF ANYTHING EVEN JUMPS THEN? JUST LIKE ALOT OF FOO'S GET THERE NUTS OUTA A STYRAFOAM CUP LOTTA FOO'S GET NUTS FROM THIS KEY PAD TO U DIG?

SHIT NOW LETS RYDE.........


WEST UP DIRT LOC?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 1 2009, 05:16 AM~14945331
> *SUP BIG DIRT
> *



Wutz happening....Just gettin my daily enternainment :biggrin: 



Where TRUDAWG :dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 1 2009, 08:46 AM~14945415
> *Wutz happening....Just gettin my daily enternainment :biggrin:
> Where TRUDAWG :dunno:
> *




I WAS WOUNDERING THE SAME WHERE THE LOC AT?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2009, 05:42 AM~14945401
> *I CAN DIG IT BRUTHA :biggrin: HOW U BEEN LOCO? MAN SHOT ME UR NUMBER I LOST ALOT OF HOOK UPS?
> WE NEED TO KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE LEVEL IT WAS JUST LOW LOW SHIT NO DRAMA SHIT WE NEED TO GET BACC ON THE LOWRYDR TRAC NOT THE E BANGING AND SHIT TALKING LEAVE THAT FOR THE INPERSON MEETING IF ANYTHING EVEN JUMPS THEN? JUST LIKE ALOT OF FOO'S GET THERE NUTS OUTA A STYRAFOAM CUP LOTTA FOO'S GET NUTS FROM THIS KEY PAD TO U DIG?
> 
> SHIT NOW LETS RYDE.........
> WEST UP DIRT LOC?
> *



Same ol' sh*t.....yo boy Snoop was down here last week....

He got him a trey...said he gonna ship it down her for the homie Marv to paint...

We took some fliccs I'll post them later.....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 1 2009, 08:50 AM~14945427
> *Same ol' sh*t.....yo boy Snoop was down here last week....
> 
> He got him a trey...said he gonna ship it down her for the homie Marv to paint...
> 
> We took some fliccs I'll post them later.....
> *



THATS WEST UP TELL CUZZ I SAID WEST CRACCIN GIVE ME HOOK UP HAVEN TLKED TO HIM N A WHILE?


PICS PICS PICS????????? LOL :0 


HOW ALL THE OTHER LOC'Z DOING? TRYING TO MAKE IT BACC N THE PC N OCT? AFTER THE HOPTOBERFEST N TEXAS  MIGHT HAVE A CAR BEHIND ME WHEN I COME SO CHARGE UR BATTS HAHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2009, 07:42 AM~14945401
> *I CAN DIG IT BRUTHA :biggrin: HOW U BEEN LOCO? MAN SHOT ME UR NUMBER I LOST ALOT OF HOOK UPS?
> WE NEED TO KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE LEVEL IT WAS JUST LOW LOW SHIT NO DRAMA SHIT WE NEED TO GET BACC ON THE LOWRYDR TRAC NOT THE E BANGING AND SHIT TALKING LEAVE THAT FOR THE INPERSON MEETING IF ANYTHING EVEN JUMPS THEN? JUST LIKE ALOT OF FOO'S GET THERE NUTS OUTA A STYRAFOAM CUP LOTTA FOO'S GET NUTS FROM THIS KEY PAD TO U DIG?
> 
> SHIT NOW LETS RYDE.........
> WEST UP DIRT LOC?
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14935972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DAY
> MY CADILLAC, WELL NOW ITS A RAG
> *


  :thumbsup: luvin the paint


----------



## cripn8ez

SHIT MAKE ME WANNA CUT THE TOP ON MY BABY LINCOLN?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 1 2009, 07:46 AM~14945415
> *Wutz happening....Just gettin my daily enternainment :biggrin:
> Where TRUDAWG :dunno:
> *


MY BAD FOR THE GAP IN CONVO DIRT.. HAD TO SWITCH MY BATTERIES OVER. I NEED TO GET A MULTICHARGER SO I CAN CHARGE ALL 8 OF THEM SUM-BITCHES AT ONCE. BUT YEAH I'M DONE WIT THE DRAMA. AINT RESPONDING TO FOOLS NO MORE. IF A ***** CAN'T KNUCKLE-UP OR BUMPER-DOWN, THEN IT AINT SHIT TO BE DISCUSSED

..TRUDAWG? SHIT YOUR GUESS IS GOOD AS MINE. I NEVER HAD THE *****'S NUMBER


----------



## "G-Money"

pics are shitty but you know the business. Summer almost over got to get in as much riden as possable(sp).


----------



## 187PURE

> pics are shitty but you know the business. *Summer almost over got to get in as much riden as possable(sp). *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


SHIT, YOU GOT THAT RIGHT.. NICE LINE UP TOO PLAYA


----------



## Nameless

Anybody want to buy a 44" MOON????????


----------



## cripn8ez

LIKE THAT MC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 1 2009, 08:35 AM~14945593
> *SHIT, YOU GOT THAT RIGHT..  NICE LINE UP TOO PLAYA
> *


Right on, right on. 

After this month it will be time to the cars up jacks to get them ready for next springandsummer riden.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 1 2009, 08:35 AM~14945599
> *Anybody want to buy a 44" MOON????????
> *


AAWWW SHIT :roflmao: MY BAD BILL.. I'MA TRY AND COME GRAB THAT THIS WEEKEND IF YOU GOT TIME. DON'T WANNA TAKE UP SPACE IN YOUR GARAGE EITHER. + I MISSED THE PICNIC  FORGOT I HAD RESEVERED THE FAMILY TO GO TO OCEAN CITY, MD. GOOD LOOKIN ONCE AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 31 2009, 07:23 PM~14941411-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'M DONE WITH THE THREATS.  I KNOW WHAT I'M CAPABLE OF.  IF I GOT A PROBLEM WIT SOMEBODY, I'LL HANDLE IT ON THE STREET..  NOW BACK TO RIDING
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAW FUCK THAT, YOU BEEN HAD A PROB WITH ME REMEMBER? WHAT HAPPINED WITH YOU COMING OUT HERE AT THE DROP OF A DIME AND BEAT'N MY ASS PUNK FOR TAKING ABOUT YOUR BUCKET? YOU GOT MY ADDRESS AND NUMBER.
> 
> 187, YOU A FAKE ASS BUSTER HOMIE. I AINT FORGOT THAT SHIT. I DON'T LIKE FAKES ANYWAY. YOU MAKE REAL CRIPS LOOK STUPID.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 07:24 PM~14941424
> *WHAT OFFER?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAW NAW, DONT PLAY DUMB LIKE YOUR FORGOT....I TOLD YOU IF YOU GOT A PROB TO COME ON THROUGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 1 2009, 04:18 AM~14945189
> *NAW, WHOLE LOT OF BULLSHIT
> *


YOU AND SCOTTY ARE THE MAIN ONE WHO FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP. IT'S YOUR TOPIC, DON'T LIKE WHAT HATNIN? TELL THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT THEN STUPID.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 08:56 AM~14945706
> *NAW FUCK THAT, YOU BEEN HAD A PROB WITH ME REMEMBER? WHAT HAPPINED WITH YOU COMING OUT HERE AT THE DROP OF A DIME AND BEAT'N MY ASS PUNK FOR TAKING ABOUT YOUR BUCKET? YOU GOT MY ADDRESS AND NUMBER.
> 
> 187, YOU A FAKE ASS BUSTER HOMIE. I AINT FORGOT THAT SHIT. I DON'T LIKE FAKES ANYWAY. YOU MAKE REAL CRIPS LOOK STUPID.
> NAW NAW, DONT PLAY DUMB LIKE YOUR FORGOT....I TOLD YOU IF YOU GOT A PROB TO COME ON THROUGH!
> YOU AND SCOTTY ARE THE MAIN ONE WHO FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP. IT'S YOUR TOPIC, DON'T LIKE WHAT HATNIN? TELL THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT THEN STUPID.
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN :uh: 

***** YOU A DAY LATE AND A DOLLAR SHORT.. ****** IS DONE WIT THIS BACK AND FORTH SHIT. AND HOW BOUT THIS.. FUCK CRIPS, BLOODS, PIMPS, POLITICIANS, OR WHOEVER.. ANYBODY CAN GET AN ASS WHOOPIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 08:56 AM~14945706
> *DON'T LIKE WHAT HATNIN? TELL THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT THEN STUPID.
> *


DELETE DEEZ NUTZ FROM YOUR CHICK'S LIPS

SORRY YALL.. I JUST COULD'NT RESIST :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 1 2009, 07:02 AM~14945734
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN :uh:
> 
> ***** YOU A DAY LATE AND A DOLLAR SHORT..  ****** IS DONE WIT THIS BACK AND FORTH SHIT.  AND HOW BOUT THIS..  FUCK CRIPS, BLOODS, PIMPS, POLITICIANS, OR WHOEVER..  ANYBODY CAN GET AN ASS WHOOPIN
> *


ONE DAY YOUR A CRIP, NEXT DAY YOU SAYING FUCK THEM :uh: 

I'M GONNA TAKE THAT REPLY AS IF YOU DON'T WANT NONE AND WANT TO MOVE ON. YOU SHOULDINT HAVE STARTED SHIT ON HERE OR THE PHONE THEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 10:11 AM~14945788
> *ONE DAY YOUR A CRIP, NEXT DAY YOU SAYING FUCK THEM :uh:
> 
> I'M GONNA TAKE THAT REPLY AS IF YOU DON'T WANT NONE AND WANT TO MOVE ON. YOU SHOULDINT HAVE STARTED SHIT ON HERE OR THE PHONE THEN!!!!!!!!
> *



CUZZO MY LOC LET ALL THAT SHIT RIDE MAN U JUST THROWING MORE GAS N THE FIRE LOCO LEAVE IT ALONE?  



NOW HOWS THINGS WITH U AND THE NEW BODY HAHA? JK U STILL COMING OUT HERE CUZZ U NEED A GOOD VACTION FOR A WEEK?


----------



## cripn8ez

U TO 187 LEAVE IT ALONE LOCO LETS GET BACC ON THE LOWRIDER SHIT??????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 09:11 AM~14945788
> *ONE DAY YOUR A CRIP, NEXT DAY YOU SAYING FUCK THEM :uh:
> 
> I'M GONNA TAKE THAT REPLY AS IF YOU DON'T WANT NONE AND WANT TO MOVE ON. YOU SHOULDINT HAVE STARTED SHIT ON HERE OR THE PHONE THEN!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU MISSED THE WHOLE POINT THEN. LEMME EXPLAIN: IT DON'T MATTER WHO YOU ARE OR WHAT YOU CLAIM. IF I GOT A PROBLEM WIT ANOTHER MAN HE GETS DEALT WIT. AS FAR AS ME AND YOU, I'M DONE WIT THE ARGUING. IF WE SHOULD EVER MEET UP, WE'LL DECIDE WHAT THE FUCK WE GON' DO ON SITE. YOU CAN GET KNOCKED OUT FIRST AND DRINK A 40 WIT ME LATER OR VICE-VERSA. I WOULD SUGGEST DOING THE FIRST.. YOU'LL NEED SOMETHING TO COOL YOUR PUNK ASS DOWN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2009, 09:18 AM~14945827
> *U TO 187 LEAVE IT ALONE LOCO LETS GET BACC ON THE LOWRIDER SHIT??????????
> *


ALRIGHT-ALRIGHT.. WE BACK CUZZON


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 1 2009, 07:23 AM~14945857
> *YOU MISSED THE WHOLE POINT THEN.  LEMME EXPLAIN:  IT DON'T MATTER WHO YOU ARE OR WHAT YOU CLAIM.  IF I GOT A PROBLEM WIT ANOTHER MAN HE GETS DEALT WIT.  AS FAR AS ME AND YOU, I'M DONE WIT THE ARGUING.  IF WE SHOULD EVER MEET UP, WE'LL DECIDE WHAT THE FUCK WE GON' DO ON SITE.  YOU CAN GET KNOCKED OUT FIRST AND DRINK A 40 WIT ME LATER OR VICE-VERSA.  I WOULD SUGGEST DOING THE FIRST..  YOU'LL NEED SOMETHING TO COOL YOUR PUNK ASS DOWN
> *


 AIN'T NOBODY KNOCKING ME OUT, ESPECIALLY YOU. SEE YOU IN TRAFFIC.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2009, 07:18 AM~14945823
> *CUZZO MY LOC LET ALL THAT SHIT RIDE MAN U JUST THROWING MORE GAS N THE FIRE LOCO LEAVE IT ALONE?
> NOW HOWS THINGS WITH U AND THE NEW BODY HAHA? JK U STILL COMING OUT HERE CUZZ U NEED A GOOD VACTION FOR A WEEK?
> *


WE'LL RAP...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 09:47 AM~14946029
> *AIN'T NOBODY KNOCKING ME OUT, ESPECIALLY YOU. SEE YOU IN TRAFFIC.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 05:56 AM~14945706
> *NAW FUCK THAT, YOU BEEN HAD A PROB WITH ME REMEMBER? WHAT HAPPINED WITH YOU COMING OUT HERE AT THE DROP OF A DIME AND BEAT'N MY ASS PUNK FOR TAKING ABOUT YOUR BUCKET? YOU GOT MY ADDRESS AND NUMBER.
> 
> 187, YOU A FAKE ASS BUSTER HOMIE. I AINT FORGOT THAT SHIT. I DON'T LIKE FAKES ANYWAY. YOU MAKE REAL CRIPS LOOK STUPID.
> NAW NAW, DONT PLAY DUMB LIKE YOUR FORGOT....I TOLD YOU IF YOU GOT A PROB TO COME ON THROUGH!
> YOU AND SCOTTY ARE THE MAIN ONE WHO FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP. IT'S YOUR TOPIC, DON'T LIKE WHAT HATNIN? TELL THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT THEN STUPID.
> *


how did I fuck up the topic? your ass ain't Black!!!! kick rocks and go play with your non-hopping club!!!!!! you stubby armed bastard stop talking like you been riding for 40 years and built ten 59's and twenty 57's!!!!! shut your G.E.D. ass up!!!!!! remember just because you work in the kitchen doesn't mean you're from the "kitchen"!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

im not blk eather :0  :dunno: :uh: :nono: :banghead: hno: :nosad: :buttkick: haha im funny


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:37 AM~14948563
> *im not blk eather :0    :dunno:  :uh:  :nono:  :banghead:  hno:  :nosad:  :buttkick: haha im funny
> *


just bald!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## kc07charger

Gentalmen...stop the e thug shit. Real cats dont talk about it , they do it. Now you got evidence alll over this thread if god forbid yall do meet up and something happens...fuck that bull shit...and thats on my xbox 360 lol nagga


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2009, 06:30 AM~14945564
> *SHIT MAKE ME WANNA CUT THE TOP ON MY BABY LINCOLN?
> *



:nono: :nono:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2009, 12:27 PM~14948480
> *how did I fuck up the topic?  your ass ain't Black!!!!  kick rocks and go play with your non-hopping club!!!!!!  you stubby armed bastard stop talking like you been riding for 40 years and built ten 59's and twenty 57's!!!!!  shut your G.E.D. ass up!!!!!!  remember just because you work in the kitchen doesn't mean you're from the "kitchen"!!!
> *


at least I'm IN my club wankster! I'm more black than ur ass....oreo. I've been building AND riding longer than you!!! I got got trophys/photos since the early 90's punk. Wheres yours at? AND you like 15 years older than me!!

you been on here since 2002 with over 40k posts and ain't done shit except yap yo'trap you weenie. Build a car...what? the football team, wine orchard,lexs,bens,race cars,property, and all the other shit you said you got can't get you one or sumthin?

my card checks out in the kitchen....guaranteed...people ask about you when they see SN....the response they get is "WHO"?????

Scotty, you have a lot of nerve poppin' up all of a sudden after being exposed 6 months ago by EVERYBODY in here.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 04:52 PM~14951068
> *at least I'm IN my club wankster! I'm more black than ur ass....oreo.  I've been building AND riding longer than you!!! I got got trophys/photos since the early 90's punk. Wheres yours at? AND you like 15 years older than me!!
> 
> you been on here since 2002 with over 40k posts and ain't done shit except yap yo'trap you weenie. Build a car...what? the football team, wine orchard,lexs,bens,race cars,property, and all the other shit you said you got can't get you one or sumthin?
> 
> my card checks out in the kitchen....guaranteed...people ask about you when they see SN....the response they get is "WHO"?????
> 
> Scotty, you have a lot of nerve poppin' up all of a sudden after being exposed 6 months ago by EVERYBODY in here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That ***** owe me a bottle of his wine and tickets to a game!!! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2009, 12:37 PM~14948563
> *im not blk eather :0    :dunno:  :uh:  :nono:  :banghead:  hno:  :nosad:  :buttkick: haha im funny
> *


 yeah sno, our skin ain't black but we're two of the main people in this whole topic that have contributed the most to what it's supposed to be about. we're about the only ones from L.A. in here anyway. Ain't nobody EVER seen Scotti anywhere.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 04:58 PM~14951125
> *yeah sno, our skin ain't black but we're two of the main people in this whole topic that have contributed the most to what it's supposed to be about. we're about the only ones from L.A. in here anyway. Ain't nobody EVER seen Scotti anywhere.
> *


 :angry: 

really!!! Ive posted pics and rides repping the east.. and so has Kaddi , flaked ,and others!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 1 2009, 05:04 PM~14951188
> *:angry:
> 
> really!!!  Ive posted pics and rides repping the east.. and so has Kaddi , flaked ,and others!!!
> *


so


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 05:06 PM~14951208
> *so
> *


 :cheesy: 

I'll be out there for X=mas... I'll go visit Scotties vine yard and take pics... :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 1 2009, 05:09 PM~14951249
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I'll be out there for X=mas... I'll go visit Scotties vine yard and take pics... :cheesy:
> *


 you know ur country bumpkin ass ain't steppin' off the farm to go nowhere. the big city would scare the shit outta ur rudypooh ass! 

whats up with the buick though? keep it real.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 05:17 PM~14951348
> *you know ur country bumpkin ass ain't steppin' off the farm to go nowhere. the big city would scare the shit outta ur rudypooh ass!
> 
> whats up with the buick though? keep it real.
> *


Im from Glendale bitch!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

on the real I'll be out in the vally at my uncles house. gona try the Rv out and see America.. And buick is comming along... Just need to get set-up. But I'm hitting the swap meet when i get out there. I'll be there with all my Famly for at least one week.. its a every 3 yr trip..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 1 2009, 12:40 PM~14948591-->
> 
> 
> 
> just bald!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 05:06 PM~14951208
> *so
> *


On the real!!! How you guys dealing with those fires!! some crazy shit.. :angry: I hope they get that shit undr control. I'm not cancolling my plans!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:0 













































just a couple for the homies


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Sep 1 2009, 05:34 PM~14951563-->
> 
> 
> 
> On the real!!! How you guys dealing with those fires!! some crazy shit.. :angry:  I hope they get that shit undr control. I'm not cancolling my plans!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shit aint to far from me...been smelling like smoke everyday. I havent been able to do my running outdoors for a week cuz of it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGTOPROY_@Sep 1 2009, 05:59 PM~14951877
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple for the homies
> *


nice editing and pics.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14951951
> *That shit aint to far from me...been smelling like smoke everyday. I havent been able to do my running outdoors for a week cuz of it.
> 
> *


 :0 damn. The pictures the news give us don't look to good!


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 05:17 PM~14951348
> *you know ur country bumpkin ass ain't steppin' off the farm to go nowhere. the big city would scare the shit outta ur rudypooh ass!
> 
> whats up with the buick though? keep it real.
> *


 I know I am new and all...but this dude seams like a little bitch, wolfin and tryin to pull ****** cards and shit.........on the net lol thats girl shit. Maybe you can go on facebook or myspace teen and hurt some feelins. Shit you sound like some one who needs his ho card pulled. Just an observation.............Cuzzo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Sep 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14953142
> *I know I am new and all...but this dude seams like a little bitch, wolfin and tryin to pull ****** cards and shit.........on the net lol thats girl shit. Maybe you can go on facebook or myspace teen and hurt some feelins. Shit you sound like some one who needs his ho card pulled. Just an observation.............Cuzzo
> *


 :uh: 
Act we all old lil and low rider. Com crew. We all known each other for a while. Lol.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Sep 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14953142
> *I know I am new and all...but this dude seams like a little bitch, wolfin and tryin to pull ****** cards and shit.........on the net lol thats girl shit. Maybe you can go on facebook or myspace teen and hurt some feelins. Shit you sound like some one who needs his ho card pulled. Just an observation.............Cuzzo
> *


look here NOOOOB....

I'm in L.A. , home of lowriding, most all these fools have seen me in person...we talk on the phone...you don't our past and whats been hatnin' with us...so you need to fall back cuzzzzzz

besides, since your on here with us, wheres YOUR lowrider(s)????? you gotta opinion and pics of donks and shit, wheres your lowrider? You gotta lowrider Dodge 2007 charger? if not, then maybe your the one who should be on another website holms. This is LAY-IT-LOW.

I been on here since 2006. spent and made $1000's on this website alone. Seen dozens of LIL members on here. My "ho card" checks out CLEAN bro best believe.


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 1 2009, 12:27 PM~14948480
> *how did I fuck up the topic?  your ass ain't Black!!!!  kick rocks and go play with your non-hopping club!!!!!!  you stubby armed bastard stop talking like you been riding for 40 years and built ten 59's and twenty 57's!!!!!  shut your G.E.D. ass up!!!!!!  remember just because you work in the kitchen doesn't mean you're from the "kitchen"!!!
> *


***** u best shut u mouth before i put ur ass on time out again CUZZ!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated

what it do CCCCCCCCCCCCCCF!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This shit is funny....


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

THIZ IZ WHAT LOWRIDIN ABOUT :nicoderm: 
























CHILLIN AT THA SHOWZ & PICNICZ


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Sep 1 2009, 09:10 PM~14955418
> ****** u best shut u mouth before i put ur ass on time out again CUZZ!!!!!!
> *


OH SNAP!!! TMH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! You'll up early!cooling down over here. Time to get ready for fall cruzing and winter Cruz on this coast. Got the TV installed in the bus along with like 20 other to do items! It'll be ready to do a tour in Cali this x max! Don't trip when the bus pulls up to your crib and unlouds the furry of fundi! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 2 2009, 02:07 AM~14956574
> *OH SNAP!!! TMH  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *




Get your popcorn ready...and pull up a seat..

Entertainment time... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 AM~14956929
> *Get your popcorn ready...and pull up a seat..
> 
> Entertainment time... :biggrin:
> *




the early show is about to begin :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 1 2009, 07:59 PM~14951877
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple for the homies
> *


nice pics playboy.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 3 2009, 03:20 PM~14660494
> *"True Blue" coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming out hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Sep 1 2009, 10:11 PM~14955428
> *what it do CCCCCCCCCCCCCCF!!!!!!
> *


aw, you know what time it iz homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYRONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 1 2009, 10:31 PM~14955664
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This shit is funny....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 2 2009, 01:11 PM~14959446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you got in the back yard.  :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Sep 1 2009, 10:34 PM~14955692
> *THIZ IZ WHAT LOWRIDIN ABOUT :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLIN AT THA SHOWZ & PICNICZ
> *


thats whats up


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2009, 07:39 AM~14957484
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYRONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks, 'CF'! Yeah, I'm 'Walter Payton' today.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 2 2009, 12:04 PM~14960620
> *Thanks, 'CF'! Yeah, I'm 'Walter Payton' today.
> *


HAPPY "B-DAY" BLOOD. KEEP IT LOCKED. 

























YEAH I SAID "B DAY". WHAT YOU HOES GONNA DO :tongue: :biggrin:  j/p


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 2 2009, 04:53 AM~14956929
> *Get your popcorn ready...and pull up a seat..
> 
> Entertainment time... :biggrin:
> *


Haha. No doubt. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 1 2009, 05:59 PM~14951877
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple for the homies
> *



Maan...U take some good azz pics!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 2 2009, 01:04 PM~14960620
> *Thanks, 'CF'! Yeah, I'm 'Walter Payton' today.
> *



34? Youngsta! :biggrin: 


Anotha year "above" ground...Thank U Jesus



Have a good one!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 2 2009, 03:03 PM~14961706
> *34? Youngsta!  :biggrin:
> Anotha year "above" ground...Thank U Jesus
> Have a good one!
> *


Yup! Goodlookinout, Dirt!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Tyrone's birthday dance...go tyrone...go tyrone...


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14955224
> *look here NOOOOB....
> 
> I'm in L.A. , home of lowriding, most all these fools have seen me in person...we talk on the phone...you don't our past and whats been hatnin' with us...so you need to fall back cuzzzzzz
> 
> besides, since your on here with us, wheres YOUR lowrider(s)????? you gotta opinion and pics of donks and shit, wheres your lowrider? You gotta lowrider Dodge 2007 charger? if not, then maybe your the one who should be on another website holms. This is LAY-IT-LOW.
> 
> I been on here since 2006. spent and made $1000's on this website alone. Seen dozens of LIL members on here. My "ho card" checks out CLEAN bro best believe.
> *


Damn cuzzo..you need to relax.you tryin a little to hard to prove yourself to me . Look, I had lows in the past, thats why I am on this board. I dont own a donk(71-76 caprice or impala) I have a charger(stock and staying that way) and I have a 2 door tahoe thats my project. If I was wrong about you homie then I was wrong, but aint gotta try to prove shit to me cuzzo................. Next topic.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Sep 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14964108
> *Damn cuzzo..you need to relax.you tryin a little to hard to prove yourself to me . Look, I had lows in the past, thats why I am on this board. I dont own a donk(71-76 caprice or impala) I have a charger(stock and staying that way) and I have a 2 door tahoe thats my project. If I was wrong about you homie then I was wrong, but aint gotta try to prove shit to me cuzzo................. Next topic.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Okay I know who you are now!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:58 PM~14936075
> ****** YOU THE ONE THAT TOLD CHICKENEATER YOU EXPOSED ME.  I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE WE CAN HANDLE ARE SHIT IN PERSON AND OFF THE COMPUTER
> *


 :0 seems like too much behind the scenes phone calling up in this bitch. ol' AT&T ass ******!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Sep 1 2009, 11:10 PM~14955418
> ****** u best shut u mouth before i put ur ass on time out again CUZZ!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kc07charger+Sep 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14964108-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn cuzzo..you need to relax.you tryin a little to hard to prove yourself to me . Look, I had lows in the past, thats why I am on this board. I dont own a donk(71-76 caprice or impala) I have a charger(stock and staying that way) and I have a 2 door tahoe thats my project. If I was wrong about you homie then I was wrong, but aint gotta try to prove shit to me cuzzo................. Next topic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14966545
> *:0 seems like too much behind the scenes phone calling up in this bitch. ol' AT&T ass ******!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 10:44 PM~14966626
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 lol


----------



## cripn8ez

:angry:


> what you got in the back yard.    :cheesy:
> [/b]



NOTHING NOW JUST MY CAPRICE & MY BABY LINCOLN OOH AND MY RACE CAR :biggrin: THAT WAS MY 72 IMP BUT I SOL IT A WHILE BACC.. :angry:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2009, 04:59 PM~14962795
> *Tyrone's birthday dance...go tyrone...go tyrone...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: NOW THATS HOW YOU SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2009, 04:59 PM~14962795
> *Tyrone's birthday dance...go tyrone...go tyrone...
> 
> 
> *


why dude gotta be spankin' the white girl booty?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 3 2009, 06:42 AM~14967914
> *why dude gotta be spankin' the white girl booty?
> *


 :uh: 

Why not. unless your a a gay *****!! She got a nice ass!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

the hopper is kool aid


> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 10:56 PM~14944269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14966545
> *:0 seems like too much behind the scenes phone calling up in this bitch. ol' AT&T ass ******!
> *


You just mad you not in the freinds plan! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 2 2009, 02:56 PM~14961633
> *Maan...U take some good azz pics!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

morning!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

nice day to ride..


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

i like tha 5th on that :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

i c u making progress funny i m mean fundi haha



got my chrome pumps today for the lincoln........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 6 2009, 07:20 PM~14998856
> *i c u making progress funny i m mean fundi haha
> got my chrome pumps today for the lincoln........
> *


 :biggrin: 
Cool we need to show these ole text message , no pick posting, guiding light ****** what's up! Labor day and I'm on the coast ******!


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

hey guys i got michael jackson t-shirts and pictures for sale for 5 dollars each pm me if anyones interested i can post pics if anyone wants


----------



## cornbreadscaddy




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14935972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DAY
> MY CADILLAC, WELL NOW ITS A RAG
> *



Deeeeezamn Phili, did know you was doing that to the Lac. That bitch gonna be bad for real now!!! Don't get on here anymore for real but had to speak on that... Get at me G


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 7 2009, 10:03 PM~15010604
> *Deeeeezamn Phili, did know you was doing that to the Lac.  That bitch gonna be bad for real now!!! Don't get on here anymore for real but had to speak on that... Get at me G
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD LOC'Z?????????



WHAT IT WOULD HIT FOR TO DO MY BABY LINCOLN AS A RAG?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:07 AM~15012529
> *WEST GOOD LOC'Z?????????
> WHAT IT WOULD HIT FOR TO DO MY BABY LINCOLN AS A RAG?
> *


 to do it right? about 12-18k 

call them and see ....

http://www.newportconvertible.com/category.jhtm?cid=227


----------



## plague

MY BOY CAN DO IT RIGHT FOR WAY LESS THAN THAT REINFORCEMENTS ALL WORKING WINDOWS EVERYTHING POWER, AND YOU WONT HAVE THEM UGLY DOORS THEY MAKE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Sep 7 2009, 07:31 PM~15008476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 8 2009, 10:40 AM~15012694
> *MY BOY CAN DO IT RIGHT FOR WAY LESS THAN THAT REINFORCEMENTS ALL WORKING WINDOWS EVERYTHING POWER, AND YOU WONT HAVE THEM UGLY DOORS THEY MAKE
> *



FUCC CF WHAT UR BOY TALKIN $?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:07 AM~15012529
> *WEST GOOD LOC'Z?????????
> WHAT IT WOULD HIT FOR TO DO MY BABY LINCOLN AS A RAG?
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :no:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 09:07 AM~15012529
> *WEST GOOD LOC'Z?????????
> WHAT IT WOULD HIT FOR TO DO MY BABY LINCOLN AS A RAG?
> *


*Don't do it loco, find a gold 42 or throw a 44 in that thang and call it a day...... That's what I'd do at least... To each its on tho cuzz  *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 8 2009, 04:37 PM~15015916
> *Don't do it loco, find a gold 42 or throw a 44 in that thang and call it a day...... That's what I'd do at least... To each its on tho cuzz
> *



ITS HAS A 42 ALREAY :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

SUM THINGS I GOT FOR THE LINCOLN































 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 01:59 PM~15016157
> *SUM THINGS I GOT FOR THE LINCOLN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: that green table and chairs gona Look. Like shit on that blue car! Negus!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15016128
> *ITS HAS A 42 ALREAY :cheesy:
> *


If it ain't broke don't fix it cuzz :biggrin: ..Nah like i said tho do you brotha


----------



## Eazy

you know, I might throw some pics in here later, feeling a lil froggy today :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:19 PM~15019826
> *If it ain't broke don't fix it cuzz :biggrin: ..Nah like i said tho do you brotha
> *



HAHA U RT HOMIE 




IF U FEEL FROGY JUMP LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

THAT GREEN TABLE IS FOR UR FALL WHEN I KNOCC U ON UR AZZ FOO HAHA


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2009, 08:56 AM~14933779
> *SOME YEARS AGO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXPRESSIN "DEEZ NUTS" TO ALL THE HATERS
> *


YOU IN MY HOOD RIGHT THERE HOMEY(CLEARFIELD).... :cheesy: WHAT YEAR IS THAT........... :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 01:59 PM~15016157
> *SUM THINGS I GOT FOR THE LINCOLN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Lookin good Cripn... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

THANX CUZIN


----------



## Dirt422

quote=Eazy,Sep 8 2009, 01:37 PM~15015916]
*Don't do it loco, find a gold 42 or throw a 44 in that thang and call it a day...... That's what I'd do at least... To each its on tho cuzz  *
[/quote]



X3 my nig. Dont chop it..."originality is must whenever I bust".. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

FCE!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Sep 8 2009, 07:44 PM~15020172-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT GREEN TABLE IS FOR UR FALL WHEN I KNOCC U ON UR AZZ FOO HAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Sep 8 2009, 07:56 PM~15020371
> *FCE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15016157
> *SUM THINGS I GOT FOR THE LINCOLN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


aww shit somebody gettin ready to play :biggrin: Wassup Cripn


----------



## plague

WHEEL 1 IS REAL CLEAN DOES HAVE LOOSE SPOKES 170 SHIPPED OBO 








WHEEL 2 DOES HAVE A LITTLE RASH ON IT, AND HAS A LITTLE OVER SPRAY THAT WILL COME OFF 160 SHIPPED OBO









































WILL SELL THEM TOGETHER, LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 9 2009, 12:25 AM~15021765
> *aww shit somebody gettin ready to play  :biggrin: Wassup Cripn
> *




YES SUR BRO IM TRYING TO PLAY HARD N THE LINCOLN WHEN ITS DONE WITH LOTS OF CHROME....


SAME OLE G LOC PHONE GOT CUT OFF FOR THE CHROME BILL LOL  


HOW U HOMIE?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 09:29 PM~15021833
> *YES SUR BRO IM TRYING TO PLAY HARD N THE LINCOLN WHEN ITS DONE WITH LOTS OF CHROME....
> SAME OLE G LOC PHONE GOT CUT OFF FOR THE CHROME BILL LOL
> HOW U HOMIE?
> *


 :0 hopefully you be done by cynco! I like those baby links and no one has one over here. So I know you gona have jaws dropped!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:20 PM~15019845
> *you know, I might throw some pics in here later, feeling a lil froggy today :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 8 2009, 09:50 PM~15020279
> *YOU IN MY HOOD RIGHT THERE HOMEY(CLEARFIELD).... :cheesy: WHAT YEAR IS THAT........... :0
> *


NEW YEAR'S '04. THAT WAS THE VERY NEXT DAY OUT THE BOOTH. I WAS EXPRESSING MY SELF TO SOME FOOLS THAT WAS JEALOUS. REMEMBER THE ACCIDENT I HAD ON I-76? WELL MY CAR GOT TOTALED.. MY HOMEBOY WAS INJURED.. WE WERE INTOXICATED ON OUR WAY TO ANOTHER BAR, BUT A CAR CUT ME OFF AND MY ENDURANCE WASN'T ON POINT. MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT, SOME FOOLS IN THE HOOD WAS HATIN AND HAPPY TO SEE ME OFF THE STREETS. EXACTLY ONE MONTH LATER- "TA-DOW!!" CAR WAS REFRAMED AND _"BACK TOGETHER AGAIN"_ LIKE ROBERTA FLACK & DONNY HATHAWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

http://74.52.59.210/~shifting/auto-show-details.php

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 9 2009, 06:14 AM~15024309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck ya!!!!!!!!!! i always joke about that!!! damn that ***** went out and did it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 9 2009, 08:38 AM~15024451
> *fuck ya!!!!!!!!!! i always joke about that!!! damn that ***** went out and did it!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I DON'T BLAME THE *****. FAMILY MEMBERS BE HAVING A TUG OF WAR OVER YOUR SHIT WHEN YOUR CASKET BARELY DROPS. I'M LIKE LONNIE; TAKE ALL YOUR SHIT WITH YOU AND FUCK 'EM!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2009, 06:53 AM~15024529
> *SHIT I DON'T BLAME THE *****.  FAMILY MEMBERS BE HAVING A TUG OF WAR OVER YOUR SHIT WHEN YOUR CASKET BARELY DROPS.  I'M LIKE LONNIE; TAKE ALL YOUR SHIT WITH YOU AND FUCK 'EM!
> *


 :yessad: I like that he was proped up in his front seat with his guns at that!! LOL

Just went thru that shit with my big body Benz my uncle left me!! i said fuck it. Let them fight over it.. It's out there in AZ .. :uh: burning up in the sun!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cripn8ez

GOT BORD MAKE A BLUNT RUN TO THE GAS STATION :biggrin: 


LIL DIRTY THO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 9 2009, 04:18 PM~15029451
> *GOT BORD MAKE A BLUNT RUN TO THE GAS STATION :biggrin:
> LIL DIRTY THO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

what up g


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 9 2009, 07:47 PM~15030216
> *NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:cheesy: thanx homies its getting there


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 9 2009, 07:50 PM~15030230
> *what up  g
> *




chillin this way :biggrin: 


how u doing big homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy+Sep 7 2009, 08:31 PM~15008476-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cornbreadscaddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 7 2009, 07:57 PM~15007966
> *
> hey guys i got michael jackson t-shirts and pictures for sale for 5 dollars each pm me if anyones interested i can post pics if anyone wants
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:0 lol, i thought u was just playin.


----------



## Skim

Its comin my ******.... its comin.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i'd talk shit about your car but damn man, you covered your bases!!! you deserve all the props, articles in mags and trophy's you can get bro. keep building.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 9 2009, 03:18 PM~15029451
> *GOT BORD MAKE A BLUNT RUN TO THE GAS STATION :biggrin:
> LIL DIRTY THO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 fix that crooked ass license plate puto!!!!!!!!

car is clean though.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

MOrning!


----------



## cripn8ez

FUCC U CF IM WAITING FOR MY CRIPNEZ PLATE........



THANX THO SHIT PULL UR IMP OUT AND LETS RIDE? HAHA OO FOR GOT U CANT LOL JK HIT ME UP BRO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Rain :angry:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WAZ GOOD EVERYBODY CRIPIN,CANDIMANN :nicoderm: STREETSTYLE CC. TTT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 9 2009, 03:38 PM~15028452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY DIPN.. HOW YOU DOIN MY BROTHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Sep 10 2009, 12:20 PM~15038253
> *WAZ GOOD EVERYBODY CRIPIN,CANDIMANN  :nicoderm: STREETSTYLE CC. TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALRIGHT NOW.. GET YA RIDE ON HOMIE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 12:20 AM~15035654
> *Its comin my ******.... its comin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










lookin good


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

where's the master lowrider builders at today?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 9 2009, 02:18 PM~15029451
> *GOT BORD MAKE A BLUNT RUN TO THE GAS STATION :biggrin:
> LIL DIRTY THO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** who painted that car?? Stevie Wonder???????????? take that motherfucker back to sesame street!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Locs


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

***** used hazard tape for pinstriping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

WADUP 'YOUNG G'.. WHERE U BEEN HIDIN *****??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I don't know how fools claim from L.A. and build myway specials!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 10:50 AM~15050786
> ****** used hazard tape for pinstriping!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DIZZAMMM DOG THAT SOME KOLD SHIT RIGHT THERE !.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 10:55 AM~15050839
> *I don't know how fools claim from L.A. and build myway specials!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:rofl: :rofl:  :wow:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15050839
> *I don't know how fools claim from L.A. and build myway specials!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15050866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DIZZAMMM DOG THAT SOME KOLD SHIT RIGHT THERE !.
> *


WHAT UP SEXY


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15050886
> *WHAT UP SEXY
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

WEST UP! WHAT IT DO .... JUST TRIPPING OUT ON WHAT ****** GOT TO SAY !......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 09:58 AM~15050866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DIZZAMMM DOG THAT SOME KOLD SHIT RIGHT THERE !.
> *


you are too cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:04 AM~15050940
> *you are too cute!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANK YOU!.... NOW LET ME SHOW HOW I ROLL.


THIS WAS THE 1ST RIDER I HAD 










SOLD THAT GOT THIS 











SOLD THAT NOW I RIDE THIS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:59 AM~15050886
> *WHAT UP SEXY
> *


shutup you myway basehead! ol' flava flav match stick ass *****!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:06 PM~15050958
> *shutup you myway basehead!  ol' flava flav match stick ass *****!!!!!!
> *


AW ***** DON'T SHOW OFF 'CAUSE WE GOT FEMALE COMPANY. YOUR SUPPLY OF VIAGRA DONE RAN OUT GRADY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 10:05 AM~15050951
> *THANK YOU!.... NOW LET ME SHOW HOW I ROLL.
> THIS WAS THE 1ST RIDER I HAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD THAT GOT THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD THAT NOW I RIDE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a damn shame a female rolls cleaner and harder than you ******!!!!!!! cross these busters out BabyGirl!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 09:47 AM~15050759
> ****** who painted that car??  Stevie Wonder????????????  take that motherfucker back to sesame street!!!!!!!!
> *


Awwww, I saw that one coming . . . Scotty you ain't right!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 01:05 PM~15050951
> *THANK YOU!.... NOW LET ME SHOW HOW I ROLL.
> THIS WAS THE 1ST RIDER I HAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD THAT GOT THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD THAT NOW I RIDE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTDAMN BABY.. YOU STAY BE STEPPIN UP YOUR GAME :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 9 2009, 02:18 PM~15029451
> *GOT BORD MAKE A BLUNT RUN TO THE GAS STATION :biggrin:
> LIL DIRTY THO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all that ***** needs to make it complete is a "Caution!! Wet floor!" sign!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:07 AM~15050975
> *AW ***** DON'T SHOW OFF 'CAUSE WE GOT FEMALE COMPANY.  YOUR SUPPLY OF VIAGRA DONE RAN OUT GRADY
> *


***** my dick is bigger than you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! go back to one a day and get sprayed for winter!! plus she's the homegirl *****!!!!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 09:50 AM~15050786
> ****** used hazard tape for pinstriping!!!!!!!!!
> *


Aww Bro, you ain't right at all . . . Haha!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:08 AM~15050982
> *a damn shame a female rolls cleaner and harder than you ******!!!!!!!  cross these busters out BabyGirl!!!!!!
> *



WELL YOU KNOW IT'S A ***** GAME SO I HAVE TO KOME WITH IT !.... :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:09 AM~15050997
> *GOTDAMN BABY.. YOU STAY BE STEPPIN UP YOUR GAME :cheesy:
> *



GOT TO SHOW SOME OF THESE YOUNG MEN HOW TO DO IT ! KEEP IT PUSHING YOU KNOW JUST KAUSE IM A GIRL DON'T MEAN I DON'T KNOW HOW TO RIDE KLEAN!.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:11 PM~15051014
> ****** my dick is bigger than you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  go back one a day and get sprayed for winter!!  plus she's the homegirl *****!!!!
> *


SHUT UP AND THROW SOME 13's ON THAT RAGGEDY ASS PATHFINDER *****


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:14 AM~15051051
> *SHUT UP AND THROW SOME 13's ON THAT RAGGEDY ASS PATHFINDER *****
> *


I got more than a Pathfinder Raj(what's happening!)!!!!!!! go get the keys form your ex "berry" so you can back to your own house that her and her new ***** stays in!!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:53 AM~15050813
> *WADUP 'YOUNG G'..  WHERE U BEEN HIDIN *****??
> *


I be around laughing at you all with these same crazy ass antics!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:09 AM~15050998
> *all that ***** needs to make it complete is a "Caution!! Wet floor!" sign!!!!!!
> *



WOW LIKE THAT..... DAM IT'S A KOLD WORLD OUT HERE!.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:14 AM~15051051
> *SHUT UP AND THROW SOME 13's ON THAT RAGGEDY ASS PATHFINDER *****
> *












I'm buying this to show you how it's done!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:16 PM~15051074
> *I got more than a Pathfinder Raj(what's happening!)!!!!!!!  go get the keys form your ex "berry" so you can back to your own house that her and her new ***** stays in!!!!!!!
> *


SHIIIIAT *****.. MINUS 1 HO = MORE MONEY + MORE BITCHES *****


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:09 AM~15050997
> *GOTDAMN BABY.. YOU STAY BE STEPPIN UP YOUR GAME :cheesy:
> *


you don't need to step yours up!! you just need to get rid of it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:20 PM~15051114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying this to show you how it's done!!!!!!
> *


AWW HERE WE GO WIT THIS SHIT AGAIN.. AND WHAT YOU GON DO? '90 OUT A 4-DOOR DUMMY :uh: :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:21 PM~15051125
> *you don't need to step yours up!!  you just need to get rid of it!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I AINT GETTIN RID OF THE LOVE BOAT


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

LET ME SHOW YOU GUYS PIC'S OF MY PROJECT IM BUILDING A HOPPER .


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 09:55 AM~15050839
> *I don't know how fools claim from L.A. and build myway specials!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Haha, Scotty you foul . . .

I thought he was from Charlotte NC?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:20 PM~15051114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying this to show you how it's done!!!!!!
> *


SCOTTY YOU WORSE THAN LITTLE KIDS THAT BE LIKE "OOOOOO THAT'S MY CAR!!.. NAW ***** IT'S MY CAR"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:21 AM~15051124
> *SHIIIIAT *****.. MINUS 1 HO = MORE MONEY + MORE BITCHES *****
> *


you better tell your so called bitches to wash your crusty ass pendelton!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup fivenine!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:26 AM~15051159
> *SCOTTY YOU WORSE THAN LITTLE KIDS THAT BE LIKE "OOOOOO THAT'S MY CAR!!.. NAW ***** IT'S MY CAR"
> *


better than you going "no that's my pipe!" no it it's not it's my pipe!" no ***** that's my pipe!"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187 me and the Young G are going to gaffle the myway special like we did FCE's knockin Lac and name your car the "Butterfly" for non tucked ass wheels!!!!!!!!!!!! we gonna steal that shit and recycle it!!!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:31 AM~15051202
> *better than you going "no that's my pipe!"  no it it's not it's my pipe!"  no ***** that's my pipe!"
> *



LMAO......................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: hno: 

LET ME STAY OUT OF THIS ONE!. TO FUNNY!.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:32 PM~15051210
> *187 me and the Young G are going to gaffle the myway special like we did FCE's knockin Lac and name your car the "Butterfly"  for non tucked ass wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!  we gonna steal that shit and recycle it!!!!!
> *


***** THAT'S MY 'HOODMOBILE'.. I PICK UP WEED, CHICKS, AND ALCOHOL IN THE MAWFUCKA


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 10:27 AM~15051172
> *wassup fivenine!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:32 AM~15051210
> *187 me and the Young G are going to gaffle the myway special like we did FCE's knockin Lac and name your car the "Butterfly"  for non tucked ass wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!  we gonna steal that shit and recycle it!!!!!
> *


 :angel: :angel: ALMOST A BUTTERFLY!.


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 10:32 AM~15051210
> *187 me and the Young G are going to gaffle the myway special like we did FCE's knockin Lac and name your car the "Butterfly"  for non tucked ass wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!  we gonna steal that shit and recycle it!!!!!
> *


Hahaha, that was like 4 years ago...

That was when Lay It Low was Live & Uncut!

Its all Cencerned now!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:34 AM~15051236
> ****** THAT'S MY 'HOODMOBILE'.. I PICK UP WEED, CHICKS, AND ALCOHOL IN THE MAWFUCKA
> *


***** you a rock collector in that bitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

Yawl up here foolish wit it today.  :roflmao:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WELL IM OUT. TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER I HAVE TO GO AND COOK, AND WAKE MY DUDE UP TO KOME AND EAT!.... BE ON HERE LATER ! ONELOVE BABYGIRL.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 11 2009, 01:36 PM~15051255
> *
> That was when Lay It Low was Live & Uncut!
> 
> *


HOW BOUT THE FLIC WHEN SCOTTY POSING WIT A RAG NEXT TO A CLEAN ASS RIDER.. ***** AINT GOT A SPEC OF DIRT ON HIS BODY, BUT YET HE A BUILDER :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 01:41 PM~15051282
> *WELL IM OUT. TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER I HAVE TO GO AND COOK, AND WAKE MY DUDE UP TO KOME AND EAT!.... BE ON HERE LATER ! ONELOVE BABYGIRL.
> *


I NEED A WOMAN LIKE YOU IN MY LIFE :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2009, 05:56 AM~14945706
> *NAW FUCK THAT, YOU BEEN HAD A PROB WITH ME REMEMBER? WHAT HAPPINED WITH YOU COMING OUT HERE AT THE DROP OF A DIME AND BEAT'N MY ASS PUNK FOR TAKING ABOUT YOUR BUCKET? YOU GOT MY ADDRESS AND NUMBER.
> 
> 187, YOU A FAKE ASS BUSTER HOMIE. I AINT FORGOT THAT SHIT. I DON'T LIKE FAKES ANYWAY. YOU MAKE REAL CRIPS LOOK STUPID.
> NAW NAW, DONT PLAY DUMB LIKE YOUR FORGOT....I TOLD YOU IF YOU GOT A PROB TO COME ON THROUGH!
> YOU AND SCOTTY ARE THE MAIN ONE WHO FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP. IT'S YOUR TOPIC, DON'T LIKE WHAT HATNIN? TELL THE MODS TO DELETE SHIT THEN STUPID.
> *


you fucked the topic coming in here trying to be Black!! go sell tamales on whittier blvd bitch!!!! you givin' game out like you been playing for 20 years!!!!! bitch please!!!! it shouldn't take 4 years to finish a car when you live in a "flat" with a rotary phone!! oops forgot you don't have home phone!!! stop talking like you tough!! you can't fight and never got into one with your stubby ass t-rex arms!!!! plus if you are so "hood" how you're not in a "hood" car club!! you should worry about full custody instead of building a 10 year project!!!! go start a Mexican thread and then you can be at home!! but don't come here like you're the godfather and you have skills!! if you had skills your shit would be done and on the back bumper!!!! and if you get all bent out of shape over what i said then you're a bigger bitch tna I thought you were!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:41 AM~15051286
> *HOW BOUT THE FLIC WHEN SCOTTY POSING WIT A RAG NEXT TO A CLEAN ASS RIDER.. ***** AINT GOT A SPEC OF DIRT ON HIS BODY, BUT YET HE A BUILDER :uh:
> *


a rag????????? ***** stop smokin'!! I wasn't dirty because my cars are clean and not myway'd out!!!!!!! Me and the Young G killed the "knocker" in '05 and we gonna kill the "Butterfly" in '09!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

today 187pure and crenshaws finest got crossed the fuck out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:47 PM~15051341
> *a rag?????????  ***** stop smokin'!!  I wasn't dirty because my cars are clean and not myway'd out!!!!!!!  Me and the Young G killed the "knocker" in '05 and we gonna kill the "Butterfly" in '09!!!!!!!!!
> *


OOPS.. MY BAD, LITTLE RAT HAD YOU SHINING ALL THE SPOKES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 10:52 AM~15051385
> *OOPS.. MY BAD, LITTLE RAT HAD YOU SHINING ALL THE SPOKES
> *


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 10:47 AM~15051341
> *a rag?????????  ***** stop smokin'!!  I wasn't dirty because my cars are clean and not myway'd out!!!!!!!  Me and the Young G killed the "knocker" in '05 and we gonna kill the "Butterfly" in '09!!!!!!!!!
> *


Haha, the Butterfly, Scotty you a mess!

I don't think 187 was even a member when all that stuff was going on...

Lay It Low mornings use to be CRAZY!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 31 2009, 01:23 PM~14937688
> *Sometimes it's not wise to announce a change. It's best to implement it without anyones knowledge. Announcing a change/game-plan will do nothing but cause resistance. People will act more ignorant than before. Having the Moderators delete all the garbage should've/would've been the best plan of action. The Moderators may as well prepare to delete this topic.  :uh:
> *


post one of your finished cars............................


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 11 2009, 01:57 PM~15051420
> *Haha, the Butterfly, Scotty you a mess!
> 
> I don't think 187 was even a member when all that stuff was going on...
> 
> Lay It Low mornings use to be CRAZY!
> *


 :0


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:01 AM~15051453
> *:0
> *


Mornings 2004, 05 & 06 were out of control until the banning & snitching overthrew it!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 11 2009, 11:14 AM~15051586
> *Mornings 2004, 05 & 06 were out of control until the banning & snitching overthrew it!
> *


yep!!!!!! aw shit here comes fundi!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 11 2009, 02:14 PM~15051586
> *Mornings 2004, 05 & 06 were out of control until the banning & snitching overthrew it!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 11 2009, 11:29 AM~15051769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there you go with your retarded ass!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:32 PM~15051811
> *there you go with your retarded ass!!!!!
> *


I had nothing to say.. Just got home fom ER. tired ass hell.. Told me i was too fat and doctor gave me wrong meds the other day. Trying to rest so i can put some work into the masta this nice weekend. Also going to check on Kaddi'z car and hit back bumber . get it ready to go up I 95..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 11 2009, 11:34 AM~15051841
> *You first.
> *


I have!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:27 AM~15051745
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Awwww...

187, you don't even know the half...

I was getting banned on a daily!

Big Rich is the only mod that stayed DOWN!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 11 2009, 11:35 AM~15051851
> *I had nothing to say.. Just got home fom ER. tired ass hell.. Told me i was too fat and doctor gave me wrong meds the other day. Trying to rest so i can put some work into the masta this nice weekend. Also going to check on Kaddi'z  car and hit back bumber . get it ready to go up I 95..
> *


be careful with that weight fool!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:36 PM~15051860
> *I have!!!!!!
> *


OK.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 11 2009, 02:36 PM~15051864
> *Awwww...
> 
> 187, you don't even know the half...
> 
> I was getting banned on a daily!
> 
> Big Rich is the only mod that stayed DOWN!
> *


GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 11 2009, 11:37 AM~15051878
> *OK.
> *


your turn to post or the Young G might dump on you again!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:37 PM~15051872
> *be careful with that weight fool!!
> *


I've been bad!!! damn pay raise and me and wife been living it up!!! Im done.. Told her we both getting on the plan!!! 

But on the real. trying to get these rides done. take a road trip to PA with Kaddi this spring.

I'll be over there this X-mas!!! And I fina roll up on some fools in the tour bus!!! :cheesy: We doing AZ , then Vegas , then the Valley out to the coast.. 2 week adventure..have all my Cali cousins lough at my country ass accent now. Plus i want to scoop up some stuff at a swap meet..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 11 2009, 11:45 AM~15051988
> *I've been bad!!! damn pay raise and me and wife been living it up!!! Im done.. Told her we both getting on the plan!!!
> 
> But on the real. trying to get these rides done. take a road trip to PA with Kaddi this spring.
> 
> I'll be over there this X-mas!!! And I fina roll up on some fools in the tour bus!!! :cheesy:  We doing AZ , then Vegas , then the Valley out to the coast.. 2 week adventure..have all my Cali cousins lough at my country ass accent now. Plus i want to scoop up some stuff at a swap meet..
> *


hurry up fat ass!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

never built better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 11 2009, 12:38 PM~15051886-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THAT RIGHT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh: child please!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:49 PM~15052034
> *hurry up fat ass!!!!!!
> *


 that's what the ER doc said last night ..Made me walk till my numbers came down!! :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 11 2009, 11:56 AM~15052103
> *:ugh:  child please!!!!
> that's what the ER doc said last night ..Made me walk till my numbers came down!! :yessad:
> *


get on your diet


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 02:54 PM~15052085
> *
> 
> never built better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IS THAT IN A MUSEUM YET OR LOWRIDER ARCHIVES :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 12:03 PM~15052190
> *IS THAT IN A MUSEUM YET OR LOWRIDER ARCHIVES :biggrin:
> *


nah


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 03:04 PM~15052208
> *nah
> *


SHE RETIRED?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 12:09 PM~15052274
> *SHE RETIRED?
> *


the homie got her put up I think still


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Super Natural Thang!!!!!!! Fuck all out of towners!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 03:15 PM~15052346
> *the homie got her put up I think still
> *


CAR MADE IT'S MARK.. SHE HAS NOTHING MORE TO PROVE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Young G here's our crossed out roll call!!!

Crenshaw's finest
tyrone 
mr impala
gary 
the knocker(FCE)
the butterfly(187pure)
smiley(the undertaker)
Cripn8ez(the crayola car!!)
skim

all you fools been crossed out by The Gang!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 03:24 PM~15052445
> *Young G here's our crossed out roll call!!!
> 
> Crenshaw's finest
> tyrone
> mr impala
> gary
> the knocker(FCE)
> the butterfly(187pure)
> smiley(the undertaker)
> Cripn8ez(the crayola car!!)
> skim
> 
> all you fools been crossed out by The Gang!!!!!!
> *


OFFICIAL LIST OF ****** BEGGING FOR SHERM AND VIAGRA:

SCOTTY
DOUBLE-V BABY
CARLTON
WENDLE

_NOTE: YALL ****** HAVE BEEN PUT ON A WAITING LIST_


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Young G, this what I want you to do!!! when you go to vegas next week I want to creep on homeboy and clock him in the back of the head with that 50 caliber and then and then after he's knocked out put him in a maid's outfit so he can work the "kitchen" too!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:24 PM~15052445
> *Young G here's our crossed out roll call!!!
> 
> Crenshaw's finest
> tyrone
> mr impala
> gary
> the knocker(FCE)
> the butterfly(187pure)
> smiley(the undertaker)
> Cripn8ez(the crayola car!!)
> skim
> 
> all you fools been crossed out by The Gang!!!!!!
> *


Damn thats fucked up!!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ......I should do a crossed out call for ****** out here u wanna be Mexicans Damn I Miss CALI


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15052445
> *Young G here's our crossed out roll call!!!
> 
> Crenshaw's finest
> tyrone
> mr impala
> gary
> the knocker(FCE)
> the butterfly(187pure)
> smiley(the undertaker)
> Cripn8ez(the crayola car!!)
> skim
> 
> all you fools been crossed out by The Gang!!!!!!
> *


Scotty, you really woke up on one today!

The Crayola Car, Hahahaha...

And you got Smiley up there too...

You know you ain't right!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 11 2009, 12:33 PM~15052526
> *Scotty, you really woke up on one today!
> 
> The Crayola Car, Hahahaha...
> 
> And you got Smiley up there too...
> 
> You know you ain't right!
> *


don't worry about that handle your mission!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## littlerascle59

Sup, ya'll!Just dropped by to say hey, and to show a lil motivational show from the Dirty Souf.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

uffin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 11 2009, 03:56 PM~15052761
> *uffin:
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 01:57 PM~15052767
> *WHAT UP
> *


*WHEELIN' AND DEALIN'  *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Sep 11 2009, 03:57 PM~15052772
> *WHEELIN' AND DEALIN'
> *


3 WHEELIN & DEALIN


----------



## chevy_boy

*JUST SEEING WHATS CRACKIN ROUND THESE PARTS... :nicoderm:*


----------



## cripn8ez

yo skim cuz lookin good bro keep up the good work...


babygirl looking good as alwayz sis....... tell peps i said what up.....


NOW DVB FUCC U A R U GETTING MAD TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY CLEAN ASS CRIPN8EZ CAR FOO ONLY CAUTION TAPE GONNA B NEEDED IS AROUND UR NO CAR HAVIN BUILDIN FAT "NOT" N SHAPE TAKING PICER IN A GILS BATHROOM SENDING PICTURE ASS U ALL MAD AND SHIT CUZ I WONT TAKE UR CALLS HAHA MARK ASS U AND FUNDI WENT TO CLASS TOGETHER AFTER GETTING OFF THE SHORT BUS LOL..............


HELLO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 11 2009, 02:12 PM~15052941
> *yo skim cuz lookin good bro keep up the good work...
> babygirl looking good as alwayz sis....... tell peps i said what up.....
> NOW DVB FUCC U A R U GETTING MAD TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY CLEAN ASS CRIPN8EZ CAR FOO ONLY CAUTION TAPE GONNA B NEEDED IS AROUND UR NO CAR HAVIN BUILDIN FAT "NOT" N SHAPE TAKING PICER IN A GILS BATHROOM SENDING PICTURE ASS U ALL MAD AND SHIT CUZ I WONT TAKE UR CALLS HAHA MARK ASS U AND FUNDI WENT TO CLASS TOGETHER AFTER GETTING OFF THE SHORT BUS LOL..............
> HELLO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT'S UP BRO.... WELL I MUST SAY HE HAD A ***** LAUGHIN..... IM GOOD EVERYONE OUT HERE IS FINE I SPOKE TO BABY BRO LAST WEEK HE DOING OKAY
TRYING TO GET HIS SHIT TOGETHER, SHIT I BEEN WORKING SO MANY HOURS THAT I HAVE NOT SPOKE TO REALLY NO ONE I JUST BEEN KEEPING TO MYSELF AND SHIT BUT I SHOULD BE OUT ON THE ANNUAL..... HOW ARE THINGS OUT THERE? DID YOU EVER GET THAT 66? SHIT I GOT MINE :biggrin: .......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 05:32 PM~15053160
> *WHAT'S UP BRO.... WELL I MUST SAY HE HAD A ***** LAUGHIN..... IM GOOD EVERYONE OUT HERE IS FINE I SPOKE TO BABY BRO LAST WEEK HE DOING OKAY
> TRYING TO GET HIS SHIT TOGETHER, SHIT I BEEN WORKING SO MANY HOURS THAT I HAVE NOT SPOKE TO REALLY NO ONE I JUST BEEN KEEPING TO MYSELF AND SHIT BUT I SHOULD BE OUT ON THE ANNUAL..... HOW ARE THINGS OUT THERE? DID YOU EVER GET THAT 66? SHIT I GOT MINE :biggrin: .......
> *



HAHA YEAH HE IS A FUNNY FUCCER LOL  FUCC U SCOTTY LOL :biggrin: 

THATS GOOD TELL BABY BRO I SAID WEST UP GET AT ME.

WORKING THATS COO SHIT IM STILL LAYED OFF :uh: :angry: NAW DIDNT GET THE 66 I GOT ME A BABY LINCOLN  WORKING ON THAT AND GETTING MY BOX (CRIPN8EZ) RIGHT  U GOT A 6? HELL YEAH I LIKE THAT MC :biggrin: BUT THINGS ARE GOOD STAY LOW SIS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:44 AM~15051312
> *you fucked the topic coming in here trying to be Black!!  go sell tamales on whittier blvd bitch!!!!  you givin' game out like you been playing for 20 years!!!!!  bitch please!!!! it shouldn't take 4 years to finish a car when you live in a "flat" with a rotary phone!!  oops forgot you don't have home phone!!!  stop talking like you tough!! you can't fight and never got into one with your stubby ass t-rex arms!!!!  plus if you are so "hood" how you're not in a "hood" car club!!  you should worry about full custody instead of building a 10 year project!!!!  go start a Mexican thread and then you can be at home!! but don't come here like you're the godfather and you have skills!!  if you had skills your shit would be done and on the back bumper!!!!  and if you get all bent out of shape over what i said then you're a bigger bitch tna I thought you were!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!
> *


wtf would I join a hood club for? all them ****** need to get on my level, not the other way around....fool...I'm CF...it's about me. 

aint no way in hell you can talk shit about my ride, when you been on here since 2002 and aint had shit and nobody's ever seen you in person. and now your gonna buy a 1,000 for door caddy huh :uh: dont' forget to 90 it out! lol 

And now, I see you back kissing asses of the same people who humiliated you and ran you tha fuck off for the last 6 months!!!!

your best bet is to keep gabbin' your e-mouth with the rest of these lames while keep'n your fake ass in suburbia with your white woman and pathfinder Carlton.

as much money as i spent on my rider i can talk all the shit i want so fuck you!!!!! dont' like it? build a 64 and serve a *****! oop's i forgot, you got a 4 door 80's caddy instead


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

busters and fakes making peace! congratulations, you now have a combined IQ of 2.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15054114
> *busters and fakes making peace! congratulations, you now have a combined IQ of 2.
> *


This nugus! I betta see something if I have time to hit you up! Lot of huffing going on!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 11 2009, 04:20 PM~15054306
> *This nugus! I betta see something if I have time to hit you up! Lot of huffing going on!
> *


 what are you mubling about doofus?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 10:32 AM~15051210
> *187 me and the Young G are going to gaffle the myway special like we did FCE's knockin Lac and name your car the "Butterfly"  for non tucked ass wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!  we gonna steal that shit and recycle it!!!!!
> *


You haven't done shit but bump your gums. Where's that Coupe Deville you were building? Sit your ass down.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 11 2009, 04:36 PM~15054990
> *You haven't done shit but bump your gums. Where's that Coupe Deville you were building? Sit your ass down.
> *


 :0


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

GOOD MORNIN RIDERZ,I'M OUT HERE DOIN THA DAM THANG  STREETSTYLE CC TTT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Sep 12 2009, 10:03 AM~15058859
> *GOOD MORNIN RIDERZ,I'M OUT HERE DOIN THA DAM THANG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















[/quote]


----------



## littlerascle59

Went to see Tyler Perry's new movie last night and the beginning scene that had the chicks with the afro's.... they looked sexy. I love black women.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Sep 12 2009, 07:03 AM~15058859
> *GOOD MORNIN RIDERZ,I'M OUT HERE DOIN THA DAM THANG   STREETSTYLE CC TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

MAN I LUV BLK WOMANS TO BUT SINCE IVE BEEN OUT HERE IVE BEEN LIKIN ALOT OF WHT HOES NOW LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 11 2009, 01:42 PM~15052617-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup, ya'll!Just dropped by to say hey, and to show a lil motivational show from the Dirty Souf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Leave that ghetto booty meet for 187!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 03:26 PM~15061487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: I wana stick my face in them cheeks!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 03:51 PM~15061608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see Tyler Perry's new movie last night and the beginning scene that had the chicks with the afro's.... they looked sexy. I love black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love that Queen look!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Sep 12 2009, 04:16 PM~15061717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** love them thick ass white chicks!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 12 2009, 10:53 PM~15061915
> *:uh: Leave that ghetto booty meet for 187!!!!
> *


 :uh: I guess when white girls shake it like this, their just havin fun but black girls do it they're ghetto.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 02:24 PM~15052445
> *Young G here's our crossed out roll call!!!
> 
> Crenshaw's finest
> tyrone
> mr impala
> gary
> the knocker(FCE)
> the butterfly(187pure)
> smiley(the undertaker)
> Cripn8ez(the crayola car!!)
> skim
> 
> all you fools been crossed out by The Gang!!!!!!
> *


Bitch dont even claim you ever you served me. We dont even wanna get back in this bitch clowning 2005 style because I had you on the injured list lickin ya pussy wounds for several days on that. Get it right.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I don't like flap jack shaking like that either! 
This ***** pop out of no where! Betta reconize!


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 11 2009, 11:20 AM~15051114-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying this to show you how it's done!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AW HOLD THE FUCC UP CUZZ! HERE YOU GO FAKIN THE FUNK AGAIN. CUT IT OUT LOC FOR REALS. AINT NOBODY EVEN FUCCIN WITH THEM OLD ASS 4 DOORS WHEN U CAN PICC UP ONE ALREADY 90 PAC'D OUT FOR 1 STACC!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 11:32 AM~15051210
> *187 me and the Young G are going to gaffle the myway special like we did FCE's knockin Lac and name your car the "Butterfly"  for non tucked ass wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!  we gonna steal that shit and recycle it!!!!!
> *


KILL ALL THAT B.S. LOC. NOBODY EVER SEEN YOU IN REAL LIFE CUZZ. STOP WITH ALL THE INTERNET NONSENSE ALREADY. PHONEY ASS *****! UOUNG G, U EVER SEE CUZZ IN REAL LIFE? I DIDNT THINK SO!



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Sep 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15051355-->
> 
> 
> 
> today 187pure and crenshaws finest got crossed the fuck out!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LIKE U GOT ROOM TO TALK. POST UP A PICTURE OF YOUR PLAQUE! THATS ON GARDENA CUZZ!*</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DOUBLE-V [email protected] 11 2009, 11:58 AM~15051431
> *post one of your finished cars............................
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POST UP A CAR PERIOD. NOT NO BULL SHIT ASS WHITE WOMANS SUV EITHER.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:29 PM~15052492
> *Young G, this what I want you to do!!!  when you go to vegas next week I want to creep on homeboy and clock him in the back of the head with that 50 caliber and then and then after he's knocked out put him in a maid's outfit so he can work the "kitchen" too!!!
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>*WHY DONT YOU DO IT. YOU AINT NO SHOT CALLER! WE ALL KNOW WHY U AINT GOIN TO VEGAS. NO CAR HAVIN ASS *****.* PUT UP OR SHUT UP. THIS ***** ALWAYS TRYNA CLOWN ON ANOTHER RIDER WHEN HE AINT GOT NO RIDER.
MAKE TRACCS ***** U AINT EVEN WANTED HERE. AND THATS OFFICIAL.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 snap! Post a ride wendell to shut these negus up!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 12 2009, 09:33 PM~15063245
> *:0 snap! Post a ride wendell to shut these negus up!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Sep 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15063192
> *AW HOLD THE FUCC UP CUZZ! HERE YOU GO FAKIN THE FUNK AGAIN. CUT IT OUT LOC FOR REALS. AINT NOBODY EVEN FUCCIN WITH THEM OLD ASS 4 DOORS WHEN U CAN PICC UP ONE ALREADY 90 PAC'D OUT FOR 1 STACC!
> 
> KILL ALL THAT B.S. LOC. NOBODY EVER SEEN YOU IN REAL LIFE CUZZ. STOP WITH ALL THE INTERNET NONSENSE ALREADY. PHONEY ASS *****! UOUNG G, U EVER SEE CUZZ IN REAL LIFE? I DIDNT THINK SO!
> 
> LIKE U GOT ROOM TO TALK. POST UP A PICTURE OF YOUR PLAQUE! THATS ON GARDENA CUZZ!</span>
> 
> POST UP A CAR PERIOD. NOT NO BULL SHIT ASS WHITE WOMANS SUV EITHER.
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>WHY DONT YOU DO IT. YOU AINT NO SHOT CALLER! WE ALL KNOW WHY U AINT GOIN TO VEGAS. NO CAR HAVIN ASS *****.  PUT UP OR SHUT UP.  THIS ***** ALWAYS TRYNA CLOWN ON ANOTHER RIDER WHEN HE AINT GOT NO RIDER.
> 
> MAKE TRACCS ***** U AINT EVEN WANTED HERE. AND THATS OFFICIAL.
> *


looks like somebody got crossed out and put a K


----------



## FiveNine619

the most hated vs scotty..part 3
:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Young G don't even like that fool...


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Sep 12 2009, 10:16 PM~15061721-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN I LUV BLK WOMANS TO BUT SINCE IVE BEEN OUT HERE IVE BEEN LIKIN ALOT OF WHT HOES NOW LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya mayne but my potnas always havin bad experiences with them. I've dipped in a few but I prefer dem caramel & chocolates, maybe becuz I'm high yella. Different strokes for different folks, as always. Where ya from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Sep 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15061487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yeah, I've met her a couple of times at car shows in Atlanta and Augusta,Georgia, she's hella mixed. She cool people too.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 13 2009, 02:26 AM~15063191
> *I don't like flap jack shaking like that either!
> This ***** pop out of no where! Betta reconize!
> *


 :uh: 
Wasn't nothin flappin on them mayne, dey just knew how to twerk it. Poppin up outta nowhere, I beez around and been around. Nothing for me to recognize, mayne, just popped in to say sup to my fellow black folks.


----------



## 187PURE

>


[/quote]
GOTDAMN CRIP, THEM BITCHES LOOK KINDA RUFF


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:20 PM~15051114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying this to show you how it's done!!!!!!
> *


man thats a non euro old style 4 door, that aint shit. You better call Topo to make that bitch a 2 door lol.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 13 2009, 12:51 AM~15063816
> *I hear ya mayne but my potnas always havin bad experiences with them. I've dipped in a few but I prefer dem caramel & chocolates, maybe becuz I'm high yella. Different strokes for different folks, as always. Where ya from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I've met her a couple of times at car shows in Atlanta and Augusta,Georgia, she's hella mixed. She cool people too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEAH DIFFERENT FLOVORS FOR DIFF PEOPLES I LUV MY BLK WOMAS THO  JUST LIKE THEM ALL REALY...


WHERE IM FROM ? IM FROM SOUTH CENTRAL LA THE WESTSIDE.. BUT IM N THE STIX NOW N CHARLOTTE NC :angry: 


YEAH I THINK IVE SEEN HER B4 BUT NOT SURE? I SURE LOVE TO TAKE HER OUT FOR SUM FUN? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO THE REAL MUTHA FUCCIN G'Z


PLUS MY LOC FROM SBCC LIL MAN (GURCH) WITH THE STRAIGHT OUTA COMPTON ON HIS NEC MISS U TO LOCO.........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LAGyvl109c


----------



## cripn8ez

LIFE IS SOOO BLUETIFULL



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q03a8ULejqQ


----------



## cripn8ez

I STILL GOTLUV FOR THEM?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMRX1dlrsjI


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 13 2009, 11:29 AM~15065103
> *YEAH DIFFERENT FLOVORS FOR DIFF PEOPLES I LUV MY BLK WOMAS THO  JUST LIKE THEM ALL REALY...
> WHERE IM FROM ? IM FROM SOUTH CENTRAL LA THE WESTSIDE.. BUT IM N THE STIX NOW N CHARLOTTE NC :angry:
> YEAH I THINK IVE SEEN HER B4 BUT NOT SURE? I SURE LOVE TO TAKE HER OUT FOR SUM FUN? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I was stationed at Camp Lejuene at one time. I always thought NC was kinda industrialized but when I went there for the first time, its just as backwoodz as Mississippi. Do you know Maurice outta Los Angeles? Last time I saw him, he was at Walt's shop down in Jackson,MS(about an hour from me) putting in work.









Street Toyz, Jackson,MS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

****** up here yapping like this shit my space! Do some ryding! Wendell post up something!


----------



## Skim

shit I been in Maui all week. still been on LIL from the room. :biggrin: 



















muthafuckin gas aint no joke out here!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 01:48 PM~15067519
> *shit I been in Maui all week. still been on LIL from the room.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muthafuckin gas aint no joke out here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


work on that tan!!! and post up some them Island honies. Ole balling ass Jap *****!!! You look like one them Islanders!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 13 2009, 02:51 PM~15067543
> *You look like one them Islanders!!!
> *


they think im from there when im there.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15063300
> *looks like somebody got crossed out and put a K
> *


He's been crossed out for a while.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 02:18 PM~15067704
> *they think im from there when im there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: 

get some more island tats.. and dance in the ring of fire. get all them tourist money.. :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 07:48 PM~15067519
> *shit I been in Maui all week. still been on LIL from the room.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muthafuckin gas aint no joke out here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BALLIN!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning.. :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 14 2009, 01:28 PM~15074491
> *Morning..  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 11 2009, 12:14 PM~15051586
> *Mornings 2004, 05 & 06 were out of control until the banning & snitching overthrew it!
> *


yep and its still all fucked up-pa-e ....


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15054990
> *You haven't done shit but bump your gums. Where's that Coupe Deville you were building? Sit your ass down.
> *


what? he gotta tell you everythang so you can go run and tell :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 14 2009, 10:33 AM~15076003-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wally dogg_@Sep 14 2009, 01:14 PM~15077476
> *what? he gotta tell you everythang so you can go run and tell :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 10:24 AM~15051146
> *LET ME SHOW YOU GUYS PIC'S OF MY PROJECT IM BUILDING A HOPPER .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Could Of Swore I Seen This On Craigslist Acouple Months Back....If You Copped It,Nice Steal.

Thats A Clean Ass Bandana Monte Right There...*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2009, 12:14 PM~15077476
> *what? he gotta tell you everythang so you can go run and tell :uh:
> *


Kicks rocks with that kiddie non-sense. I'ma run and tell the paramedics to extract Scottie's hand from your asshole, cause clearly he's still your puppet master, and you're his little puppet; just like 06. Kthxbye :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15081233
> *Kicks rocks with that kiddie non-sense. I'ma run and tell the paramedics to extract Scottie's hand from your asshole, cause clearly he's still your puppet master, and you're his little puppet; just like 06. Kthxbye  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

TTT

:cheesy: 

fin to ride out and enjoy the HWY before it rains for a couple days!!! Well okay. trash run and wife wants me to pick up her dry cleanning on the way in.. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 14 2009, 01:12 PM~15077465
> *yep  and its still all fucked up-pa-e  ....
> *


waddup Wally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15081233
> *Kicks rocks with that kiddie non-sense. I'ma run and tell the paramedics to extract Scottie's hand from your asshole, cause clearly he's still your puppet master, and you're his little puppet; just like 06. Kthxbye  :uh:  :uh:
> *


look poop-butt...don't go all internet gangster on me you too big and too slow for me to ever miss with my bop gun.....and another thang chinese chicken stir fry looking foo...(or what ever the hell you are) ....STOP TELLING! .period...if you got to tell on sumone ..tell you mama......


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 09:38 AM~15086981
> *waddup Wally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 damm miss day-z...the cool upper-rater was up in here THE YOUNG "G :0 "


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15087664
> *look poop-butt...don't go all internet gangster on me  you too big and too slow for me to ever miss with my bop gun.....and another thang chinese chicken stir fry looking foo...(or what ever the hell you are) ....STOP TELLING! .period...if  you got to tell on sumone ..tell you mama......
> *





































































































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15087664
> *look poop-butt...don't go all internet gangster on me  you too big and too slow for me to ever miss with my bop gun.....and another thang chinese chicken stir fry looking foo...(or what ever the hell you are) ....STOP TELLING! .period...if  you got to tell on sumone ..tell you mama......
> *


he can't she's car bombing today!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 01:27 PM~15088944
> *he can't she's car bombing today!!!!!
> *


Hold up , 

I'm let you finish and I like the fact that your back. 


But hold up ***** He posted his rides!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15089029
> *Hold up ,
> 
> I'm let you finish and I like the fact that your back.
> But hold up ***** He posted his rides!!! :cheesy:
> *


shut up stupid


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 01:39 PM~15089036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 01:27 PM~15088944
> *he can't she's car bombing today!!!!!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## wally dogg

:0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 15 2009, 09:48 AM~15087664
> *look poop-butt...don't go all internet gangster on me  you too big and too slow for me to ever miss with my bop gun.....and another thang chinese chicken stir fry looking foo...(or what ever the hell you are) ....STOP TELLING! .period...if  you got to tell on sumone ..tell you mama......
> *


Relax Lil Puppet. We all know you're Scottie's little bitch again. :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 12:27 PM~15088944
> *he can't she's car bombing today!!!!!
> *


Look Scottie, you know I hate you for real. I don't tolerate your bullshit like some of these marks do. You've crossed the line many times; not no more. If you want to get personal again and run your mouth, then man up and say it too my face. You're a coward and always will be. Everything you've ever woofed shit about has been a lie. You ain't never built no Coupe, no g body, no race car, no nothing. Now if you want to continue running your bustah ass mouth, come out one of these Sundays and do something about it. Till then, shut the fuck up and die.


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO EVERYONE I C THE LOVE IS STILL N THE AIR?????

HAHA


----------



## FiveNine619

WOW.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 15 2009, 05:00 PM~15090911
> *HELLO EVERYONE I C THE LOVE IS STILL N THE AIR?????
> 
> HAHA
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 15 2009, 05:00 PM~15090911
> *HELLO EVERYONE I C THE LOVE IS STILL N THE AIR?????
> 
> HAHA
> *


fuck off!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 15 2009, 09:18 PM~15091622
> *fuck off!!!!!!!!
> *




FUCC U FAKE N BAKE  



U THE ONE GOT ME MORE HATED HAHA SO FUCC YOU :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 04:28 PM~15089493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** PLEASE :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHsiyLw5xME


----------



## Dirt422

Wut up ****** & niggets..LOL...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 16 2009, 11:02 AM~15097163
> *Wut up ****** & niggets..LOL...
> *


NUTHIN.. JUST TRYING TO BRING BACC THE DAYS OF PENDLETONS AND CROAKERSACCS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 15 2009, 04:58 PM~15090895
> *Look Scottie, you know I hate you for real. I don't tolerate your bullshit like some of these marks do. You've crossed the line many times; not no more. If you want to get personal again and run your mouth, then man up and say it too my face. You're a coward and always will be. Everything you've ever woofed shit about has been a lie. You ain't never built no Coupe, no g body, no race car, no nothing. Now if you want to continue running your bustah ass mouth, come out one of these Sundays and do something about it. Till then, shut the fuck up and die.
> *


fuck you pussy before me and the Young G steal your other car!!!! if you can't hang don't come in here bitch!!!! stop crying!!!!! don't start shit if you can't back it up pussy!!!! go buy some c4!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

buy1WnhIW1s&NR=1


----------



## littlerascle59

z_tJfb0dt9Q&feature=player_profilepage#t=71


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 16 2009, 04:20 PM~15098016
> *buy1WnhIW1s&NR=1
> *


 :0 Goodness Me :wow:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Sep 14 2009, 05:38 PM~15080149
> *Could Of Swore I Seen This On Craigslist Acouple Months Back....If You Copped It,Nice Steal.
> 
> Thats A Clean Ass Bandana Monte Right There...
> *



NO NOT OUT OF CRAIGSLIST A LOWLIFE HYDROULICS BUILD!...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 16 2009, 11:15 AM~15098519
> *:0  Goodness Me :wow:
> *


I know.. Foolishness! Let's ride!


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 16 2009, 01:01 PM~15099949
> *NO NOT OUT OF CRAIGSLIST A LOWLIFE HYDROULICS BUILD!...
> *


*I Know My Eyes Aint Playing Tricks....Whatever Build It Is, It Was Up For Sale On Craigslist Cause I Was Interested In Coppin But Wasnt Really Feelin The Color At The Time.

I Know It Be Making Appearance On The Streest Of LA...*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Eazy

Y'all in here wild'n :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

That's just a lil taste. I got over 250 pics of us in traffic a couple months bacc.....


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 17 2009, 12:21 AM~15104830
> *That's just a lil taste. I got over 250 pics of us in traffic a couple months bacc.....
> *


Just don't stop with a taste.......give out the whole meal!


----------



## 187PURE

THANX EAZY FOR KEEPN THIS TOPIC ALIVE.. LET'S FILTER OUT ALL THE BULL SHIT WIT DAT REAL SHIT


----------



## Eazy

I got you G-Money, 187.... If I'm not to busy at work tonight I'll unload a bunch more..


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

KOOL,GOOD PICS EAZY: :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:40 AM~15107102
> *I got you G-Money, 187.... If I'm not to busy at work tonight I'll unload a bunch more..
> *


GOOD LOOKN OUT 'G'


----------



## Tha Young G

Scotty, Are you going to the Las Vegas Super Show?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:40 AM~15107102
> *I got you G-Money, 187.... If I'm not to busy at work tonight I'll unload a bunch more..
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Sep 17 2009, 11:29 AM~15107543
> *Scotty, Are you going to the Las Vegas Super Show?
> *


no.. he's not


----------



## Tha Young G

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 17 2009, 09:38 AM~15108094
> *no.. he's not
> *


We all know that . . . I just want to see him lie about it again!


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 17 2009, 08:13 AM~15106910
> *THANX EAZY FOR KEEPN THIS TOPIC ALIVE.. LET'S FILTER OUT ALL THE BULL SHIT WIT DAT REAL SHIT
> *


that means you gotta check yourself out this topic then :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 15 2009, 04:58 PM~15090895
> *Look Scottie, you know I hate you for real. I don't tolerate your bullshit like some of these marks do. You've crossed the line many times; not no more. If you want to get personal again and run your mouth, then man up and say it too my face. You're a coward and always will be. Everything you've ever woofed shit about has been a lie. You ain't never built no Coupe, no g body, no race car, no nothing. Now if you want to continue running your bustah ass mouth, come out one of these Sundays and do something about it. Till then, shut the fuck up and die.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: looks who talking ..ol one day wonder....thinking you one of them foster farm chickens ....kick rocks...ole salt water fed buster :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

WHOOP WHOOP LOC'S.............


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 17 2009, 02:24 PM~15108884
> *that means you gotta check yourself out this topic then :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

hey scotty,

come get fundi's punk ass outta off topic. 

dudes takin' up server space. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8lULhbH2wI


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 17 2009, 02:42 PM~15110038
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8lULhbH2wI
> *


Gona have to listen to this at home. To nasty to be ridding out. 
:angry:


----------



## loco4




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 16 2009, 10:21 PM~15104830
> *That's just a lil taste. I got over 250 pics of us in traffic a couple months bacc.....
> *


Keep 'em comin homeboy!

I like how ya'll do it out thuuurrrr


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 17 2009, 11:58 PM~15114895
> *Keep 'em comin homeboy!
> 
> I like how ya'll do it out thuuurrrr
> *


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## "G-Money"

I hope its going down like that in the Lou(S.T.L) this weekend!!!!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 17 2009, 11:19 PM~15115170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS HOMEY :thumbsup: THATS HOW YOU RIDE....................


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 15 2009, 12:42 PM~15088118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



im speechless. too good.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 18 2009, 07:43 AM~15117177
> *im speechless.  too good.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 18 2009, 09:14 AM~15117001
> *NICE PICS HOMEY  :thumbsup: THATS HOW YOU RIDE....................
> *


That's how the Lou rides my brotha......


----------



## cutdog1978

dammit man you'll ridin huhh. thats what im talkin bout. hitn the streets hard no trailers  shit if any of u guys in the A-town look me up. we would love to beat the street witcha


----------



## cutdog1978

>


[/quote]


wow!!! i cant even look at butterfly's the same now :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15118239
> *dammit man you'll ridin huhh. thats what im talkin bout. hitn the streets hard no trailers  shit if any of u guys in the A-town look me up. we would love to beat the street witcha
> *


 Bet that up homie, definitely will be doing some traveling out of state next year to shows and all that, and would rather hit a bloc or two... cool man... that invitw is mutual too homie...same to you


----------



## cripn8ez

wow!!! i cant even look at butterfly's the same now :biggrin:  :wow:
[/quote]



I LUV BUTTERFLYS NOW....... HAHA :cheesy: I LUV THAT AZZ MORE THO


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

NICE TOPIC IN MY BOOK AND EVERYBODY SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHINE ON THE STAGE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 18 2009, 11:14 AM~15118985
> *NICE TOPIC IN MY BOOK AND EVERYBODY SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHINE ON THE STAGE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 18 2009, 01:14 PM~15118985
> *NICE TOPIC IN MY BOOK AND EVERYBODY SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHINE ON THE STAGE.
> *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Sep 16 2009, 04:21 PM~15101178
> *I Know My Eyes Aint Playing Tricks....Whatever Build It Is, It Was Up For Sale On Craigslist Cause I Was Interested In Coppin But Wasnt Really Feelin The Color At The Time.
> 
> I Know It Be Making Appearance On The Streest Of LA...
> *



WRONG RIDE!.... IT'S NOT EVEN DONE YET NEVER HAS HIT THE STREETS.


----------



## loco4

> wow!!! i cant even look at butterfly's the same now :biggrin:  :wow:


I LUV BUTTERFLYS NOW....... HAHA :cheesy: I LUV THAT AZZ MORE THO 
[/quote]
X1000 loc


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 12:46 PM~15119638
> *WRONG RIDE!.... IT'S NOT EVEN DONE YET NEVER HAS HIT THE STREETS.
> *


IM THAT BITCH YOU LOVE TO HATE BUT IM ALSO THE BITCH YOU HATE TO LOVE... I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES.

1991 CHEVY CAPRICE "SILVER BULLET SOLD"
1980 CAPRICE "TRAFFIC JAMMER SOLD"
1998 TOWNCAR "SILVER DOLLAR SOLD" 
1991 TOWNCAR WHITE "GHOST2 COMING SOON"
1966 CHEVY IMPALA "JUNGLE BOOGIE"
1984 MONTE BARLO "MELLOW YELLOW COMING SOON"
1983 CADDY COUP "SIFU COMING SOON"

Dam!!!!! She has had more rides than most of you ****** here :roflmao: 

Keep doing your thang BABYGIRL LA RIDER  :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Sep 17 2009, 12:38 AM~15104373-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eazy_@Sep 17 2009, 12:43 AM~15104442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Eazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 18 2009, 05:04 PM~15120824
> *Looking good Eazy!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Howard, all I need to do is step up my camera....Time to upgrade...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 18 2009, 03:03 PM~15120821
> *IM THAT BITCH YOU LOVE TO HATE BUT IM ALSO THE BITCH YOU HATE TO LOVE... I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES.
> 
> 1991 CHEVY CAPRICE "SILVER BULLET SOLD"
> 1980 CAPRICE "TRAFFIC JAMMER SOLD"
> 1998 TOWNCAR "SILVER DOLLAR SOLD"
> 1991 TOWNCAR WHITE "GHOST2 COMING SOON"
> 1966 CHEVY IMPALA "JUNGLE BOOGIE"
> 1984 MONTE BARLO "MELLOW YELLOW COMING SOON"
> 1983 CADDY COUP "SIFU COMING SOON"
> 
> Dam!!!!! She has had more rides than most of you ****** here  :roflmao:
> 
> Keep doing your thang BABYGIRL LA RIDER    :cheesy:
> *


lol, only a select few have the balls (or pussy) to advance their game!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 12:46 PM~15119638
> *WRONG RIDE!.... IT'S NOT EVEN DONE YET NEVER HAS HIT THE STREETS.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Sep 18 2009, 04:52 PM~15121803
> *:wave:
> *



what's up CHUCK!... how you been? it's been a long time since we last spoke, how are things.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

1.MELLOW YELLOW STILL HAVE IT










2.JUNGLE BOOGIE STILL HAVE IT 










3. SILVER DOLLAR










4.TRAFFIC JAMMER










5. SILVER BULLET










6. SIFU STILL HAVE IT










7.WHITE GHOST II STILL HAVE IT


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 18 2009, 03:03 PM~15120821
> *IM THAT BITCH YOU LOVE TO HATE BUT IM ALSO THE BITCH YOU HATE TO LOVE... I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES.
> 
> 1991 CHEVY CAPRICE "SILVER BULLET SOLD"
> 1980 CAPRICE "TRAFFIC JAMMER SOLD"
> 1998 TOWNCAR "SILVER DOLLAR SOLD"
> 1991 TOWNCAR WHITE "GHOST2 COMING SOON"
> 1966 CHEVY IMPALA "JUNGLE BOOGIE"
> 1984 MONTE BARLO "MELLOW YELLOW COMING SOON"
> 1983 CADDY COUP "SIFU COMING SOON"
> 
> Dam!!!!! She has had more rides than most of you ****** here  :roflmao:
> 
> Keep doing your thang BABYGIRL LA RIDER    :cheesy:
> *


THANK YOU!.... " CAN'T STOP AND WONT STOP" I'LL JUST KEEP STEPPING MY GAME UP EACH TIME YA FEEL ME !


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2009, 04:12 PM~15121504
> *lol, only a select few have the balls (or pussy) to advance their game!!!!!!!
> *



YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 18 2009, 06:36 PM~15121143
> *Thanks Howard, all I need to do is step up my camera....Time to upgrade...
> *


What are you working with?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 06:13 PM~15121975
> *THANK YOU!.... " CAN'T STOP AND WONT STOP" I'LL JUST KEEP STEPPING MY GAME UP EACH TIME YA FEEL ME !
> *


That's the bizness home girl.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2009, 05:29 PM~15122111
> *That's the bizness home girl.
> *


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## cutdog1978

wassup players and playettes anytime u guys in the A-town holla at me what states are most of you guys in. me and my members may have to take a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## morpheus

whats good ryders!!!!! yall doing yalls thang out there in the streets!! Like the big homie cutdog sayed earlier, if yall ever in the "A" town holla at us.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 05:13 PM~15121975
> *THANK YOU!.... " CAN'T STOP AND WONT STOP" I'LL JUST KEEP STEPPING MY GAME UP EACH TIME YA FEEL ME !
> *


Just like ive been touched :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 18 2009, 07:28 PM~15122104
> *What are you working with?
> *


*$179 Kodak Easy Share :cheesy: I told Drastic Bean that when we were in KY he was like "Nah son, are serious B?" :roflmao: *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 18 2009, 08:45 PM~15123580
> *EaZy</span> Share :cheesy: I told Drastic Bean that when we were in KY he was like "Nah son, are serious B?"  :roflmao:
> *


There you go Hommie


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 18 2009, 08:40 PM~15123555
> *Just like ive been touched  :biggrin:
> *


that's what's up!. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 18 2009, 10:47 PM~15123599
> *There you go Hommie
> *


*Haha!! Right on big homie :biggrin: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## REAL4LIFECC

EVERYBODY HAS LEARNED SOMETHING FROM EVERY RACE AND THAT'S GOOD. 

THE BROTHERS HAVE BEEN PUTTING IN WORK JUST AS LONG AS ANYBODY ELSE IN THE GAME.


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## bigswanga

Gettin ready to clean up the 4 and hit the streets  
Ill try to remember my camera..Unless i can get Eazy To come down and shoot the flicks....lol jkn

Yall have a good Sunday. I know im fint too :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 20 2009, 12:50 AM~15130630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15130630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bought time you put a hood on that ride. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 20 2009, 04:50 AM~15130630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Caramels and Chocolates, I absolutely love'em.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Sep 18 2009, 11:13 PM~15121975
> *THANK YOU!.... " CAN'T STOP AND WONT STOP" I'LL JUST KEEP STEPPING MY GAME UP EACH TIME YA FEEL ME !
> *


:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Sep 19 2009, 01:11 AM~15122856
> *whats good ryders!!!!! yall doing yalls thang out there in the streets!! Like the big homie cutdog sayed earlier, if yall ever in the "A" town holla at us.
> *


Supposed to be in the "A" Tuesday if this rain fuckin ever stops :angry:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15129569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic brother....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morpheus

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 20 2009, 01:50 AM~15130630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

MAJESTICS !!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2009, 11:09 PM~15137204
> *great pic brother....!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Thanks Bean, tha means alot coming from you my brotha  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15138746
> *MAJESTICS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you get a bigger pic!! could not see all the car in those.. And next time use a damn zip tie on that hang down hose big M!!!!!!!!!!! Geezzzzzz.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 18 2009, 06:12 PM~15122435
> *wassup players and playettes anytime u guys in the A-town holla at me what states are most of you guys in. me and my members may have to take a road trip :biggrin:
> *


O fest next weekend. Plenty of us out of towners will be down.. :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 21 2009, 09:51 AM~15139765
> *Can you get a bigger pic!! could not see all the car in those.. And next time use a damn zip tie on that hang down hose big M!!!!!!!!!!! Geezzzzzz.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO BE A CRITIC :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2009, 11:09 PM~15137204
> *great pic brother....!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP BEAN BIG BABY! I MISSED THE 'I' PICNIC. THE HOMIE NEEDS A FRAME  I GOTS ONE,, JUST GOTTA WRAP IT,, I'M ON ONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 21 2009, 10:39 AM~15141103-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO BE A CRITIC :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut up APC wheel!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 21 2009, 10:41 AM~15141114
> *WHAT UP BEAN BIG BABY!  I MISSED THE 'I' PICNIC.  THE HOMIE NEEDS A FRAME   I GOTS ONE,, JUST GOTTA WRAP IT,, I'M ON ONE! :thumbsup:
> *


Damn.. Just found out the other Big blue Caddi needed one too. So we got to redo this one down here before the road trip up I95. Shitty first install coused a warped frame and broken pockets.. :angry: simple fix up and take a pump out turns to a full frame off..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 21 2009, 02:55 PM~15142189
> *shut up APC wheel!!!!
> Damn.. Just found out the other Big blue Caddi needed one too. So we got to redo this one down here before the road trip up I95. Shitty first install coused a warped frame and broken pockets..  :angry: simple fix up and take a pump out turns to a full frame off..
> *


yeah


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 21 2009, 11:39 AM~15141103
> *YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO BE A CRITIC :twak:
> *


x2 MERLIN!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 21 2009, 08:51 AM~15139765
> *Can you get a bigger pic!! could not see all the car in those.. And next time use a damn zip tie on that hang down hose big M!!!!!!!!!!! Geezzzzzz.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: How you gonna talk shit when you had a Wizards laundry pile hangin off your got damn dashboard.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2009, 07:27 PM~15146420
> *:uh: How you gonna talk shit when you had a Wizards laundry pile hangin off your got damn dashboard.
> *


Not talking shut just a observations! That car does have a M plague in the window!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Sep 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15137678
> *nice :worship:  :worship:
> *


_KOOL_


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 20 2009, 12:50 PM~15133401
> *bought time you put a hood on that ride. Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15146420
> *:uh: How you gonna talk shit when you had a Wizards laundry pile hangin off your got damn dashboard.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 21 2009, 09:38 PM~15146569
> *Not talking shut just a observations! That car does have a M plague in the window!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


***** SHUT YOUR STEPN FETCHN ASS UP!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 22 2009, 04:28 AM~15150389
> ****** SHUT YOUR STEPN FETCHN ASS UP!
> *


Okay you old ass stay at moms crib African booty scratcher! :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

SHIT BITCH FUCC DAAAM IT MUTHA FUCCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THOUGHT THAT WOULD FIT THIS TOPIC GOOD HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 22 2009, 06:48 AM~15150423
> *Okay you old  ass stay at moms crib African booty scratcher!  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT MY OWN SPOT AND I GOT MY OWN KEY, SO CAN'T NO BITCH TALK SHIT TO ME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Sep 22 2009, 04:54 AM~15150445-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT BITCH FUCC DAAAM IT MUTHA FUCCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THOUGHT THAT WOULD FIT THIS TOPIC GOOD HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turrets having cracka!!!! Where you been...Like you went on a week long vaction or you building for this weekend.. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 22 2009, 07:24 AM~15151054
> *I GOT MY OWN SPOT AND I GOT MY OWN KEY, SO CAN'T NO BITCH TALK SHIT TO ME
> *


----------



## Eazy

What up D-BO... What it is hom"I"e


----------



## Eazy

Man, I throw a gang of pictures on here and this bitch goes dead? :no: :scrutinize: :no:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2009, 12:18 AM~15138746
> *MAJESTICS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE CAPRICE HOMIE


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:08 PM~15157556
> *Man, I throw a gang of pictures on here and this bitch goes dead? :no:  :scrutinize:  :no:
> *



Nah U just shut every thang down...wit yo pics!!

U know like you came down the street swangin on foo's and with the 3 wheel motion...

We all in "awe" right now...LOL :biggrin: 


We not used to this........we used the BS!


Keep em comin though if U go mo'


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 23 2009, 01:17 AM~15160547
> *Nah U just shut every thang down...wit yo pics!!
> 
> U know like you came down the street swangin on foo's and with the 3 wheel motion...
> 
> We all in "awe" right now...LOL :biggrin:
> We not used to this........we used the BS!
> Keep em comin though if U go mo'
> *


I got'em give me a sec.....


----------



## Eazy

*From Top to Bottom Left to Right: BIG CHRIS STL OG, Dave (owner of the Mothership....that black bigbody errrbody loves) GANGSTA, DA kIDD ( bomb ass tan cutlass my cuzz & I built...thats his), Brotha Late (Blue Magic...light blue big body), then on tha bottom my cuzz PISTONPUMP-1 and ME....*


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

ST. LOUIS UNITED!!!!!!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

THis was at the end of the day.... Look at the line of cars following us!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

"The Mothership" :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eazy

Both built by The Team (PISTONPUMP-1 & Eazy :cheesy: )

My cuzz PISTONPUMP-1 gets it in!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## 187PURE

I DEDICATE THIS TO THE 'I' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBhrTVaMam8


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Those are nice pics Ant, real nice. I like the Playtime '63 the most. 

I notice you guys out there (in these pics) aint got candies and patterns. STL dont like that stuff?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 23 2009, 05:45 AM~15160729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 07:14 AM~15161967
> *Those are nice pics Ant, real nice. I like the Playtime '63 the most.
> 
> I notice you guys out there (in these pics) aint got candies and patterns. STL dont like that stuff?
> *



They ride clean *****!! thats whats up , not no same ole shit !!!! Plenty of diff styles too. Thats whats up!! Looks damn good.. 

Save that trailor mantality for you riders or hualers out there!!! you jack stand lowrider!!!!!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 23 2009, 07:56 AM~15162269
> *They ride clean *****!! thats whats up , not no same ole shit !!!!  Plenty of diff styles too. Thats whats up!! Not a lot full same shit!!! Looks damn good.. :cheesy:
> *


STFU stupid. the whole point of candies and patterns is so you dont look like a stock car with a bunch of bolt-on lowrider :uh: stuff


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 23 2009, 07:56 AM~15162269
> *They ride clean *****!! thats whats up , not no same ole shit !!!!  Plenty of diff styles too. Thats whats up!!  Looks damn good..
> 
> Save that trailor mantality for you riders or hualers out there!!! you jack stand lowrider!!!!!! :0
> *


_"You see a clean lowrider go by and people say "ohh, thats nice but when you see one go by with my patterns on it....ohhhhh weeeee!" 

-Doc _


----------



## cripn8ez

THERE GOES THE N-HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 08:04 AM~15162319
> *STFU stupid. the whole point of candies and patterns is so you dont look like a stock car with a bunch of bolt-on lowrider  :uh: stuff
> *


as long as it's clean and lays down it will never look stock fool!!! 

But patterns and paint do put a little more personal touch on some. But on the bad side lowriders that acually ride got to worry about other ******* in parking lots and driving next to you!!! so your damn if you do and damn if you don't..


What up with your garage full of parts.. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 23 2009, 08:11 AM~15162357
> *THERE GOES THE N-HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Get off the phone and get your hopper ready for this weekend.. Brush up on your swimming skills. Your going to need them. :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 23 2009, 08:11 AM~15162358
> *as long as it's clean and lays down it will never look stock fool!!!
> 
> But patterns and paint do put a little more personal touch on some. But on the bad side lowriders that acually ride got to worry about other ******* in parking lots and driving next to you!!! so your damn if you do and damn if you don't..
> What up with your garage full of parts.. :cheesy:
> *


My parts are sittin nice and pretty all polished waiting on me. Every damn nut and bolt on this car, even shit you cant see is being done over so it will take some more time. I took 2009 off from the 64 and have been doing other things like paying bills off and attending school. I'm about caught up so I'll drop another 10-15k for 2010; that should finish it or get it real close. I can cut some corners and get it out quick, but I'd rather wait and do it right. 

Mattson radiator w/Spal fans, street & performance chrome serp kit, GMPP crate 350, etc....shit aint cheap bro.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 23 2009, 11:14 AM~15162374
> *Get  off the phone and get your hopper ready for this weekend.. Brush up on your swimming skills. Your going to need them. :cheesy:
> *



HAHA SWIMMING?


ITS NOT GONA B THERE I BROKE IT AGAIN? :angry: 


SINCE U SO CONCERNED ABOUT MY PHONE PAY MY BILL PUNK???????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 23 2009, 08:49 AM~15162644
> *HAHA SWIMMING?
> ITS NOT GONA B THERE I BROKE IT AGAIN? :angry:
> SINCE U SO CONCERNED ABOUT MY PHONE PAY MY BILL PUNK???????
> *


 when you gonna take them "parking lot stall" patterns off cripn8ez fool? and no wonder I havent been get'n any spam-texts lately!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 11:55 AM~15162672
> *when you gonna take them "parking lot stall" patterns off cripn8ez fool? and no wonder I havent been get'n any spam-texts lately!
> *



FUCC U YOU "NO" CAR HAVING AZZ U LOVE MY PATS ON MY CAR THATS Y CRIPN8EZ FOOLIE-O.....






































HAHA CHECC UR TEXTS NOW ESE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

NO CAR YET CUZ IMPN8EZ!!! I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 12:09 PM~15162783
> *NO CAR YET CUZ IMPN8EZ!!! I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!
> *














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DONT I KNOW!!!!!!!!



U GET THE TEXT?????? LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

yes and fuck you and goodnight!!!...sleep time


----------



## Eazy

Crenshaw, what homie.. You sent me a pm about that a year ago almost.... To each its on for real. I can't really speak on the next mans car and what they do with it. We just riding G, people just getting a nice clean start. What they do with they rida's next I can't tell you cuz I don't know homie....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

oh yeah, I did ask you that. I forgot. 

I was askin (again) not only cuz of your pics but I've been around ALL the southwest states and certain states have distinct styles. I went to New Mexico, and chain steering wheels and diamond tuck upholstery is cool out there. I don't know if you guys got a certain style in STL. But y'all seem to keep it clean and traditional though.


----------



## DKM ATX

Is Super Natural C.C still around? Haven’t seen any cars from them in a minute :dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 23 2009, 02:06 PM~15163849
> *Is Super Natural C.C still around? Haven’t seen any cars from them in a minute :dunno:
> *



I SAW THEM AT THE MAJESTIC CC NEW YRS SHING DING LAST YR THEY HAD A NICE LINE UP


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15163915
> *I SAW THEM AT THE MAJESTIC CC NEW YRS SHING DING LAST YR THEY HAD A NICE LINE UP
> *


I guess i just have not seen pic on here


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 11:39 AM~15163083
> *oh yeah, I did ask you that. I forgot.
> 
> I was askin (again) not only cuz of your pics but I've been around ALL the southwest states and certain states have distinct styles. I went to New Mexico, and chain steering wheels and diamond tuck upholstery is cool out there. I don't know if you guys got a certain style in STL. But y'all seem to keep it clean and traditional though.
> *


Its all G Crenshaw you know dat, yeah, I guess that kinda is our style then.... We just like'em real clean I guess nothing too crazy...........yet


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 08:37 AM~15162529
> *My parts are sittin nice and pretty all polished waiting on me. Every damn nut and bolt on this car, even shit you cant see is being done over so it will take some more time. I took 2009 off from the 64 and have been doing other things like paying bills off and attending school. I'm about caught up so I'll drop another 10-15k for 2010; that should finish it or get it real close. I can cut some corners and get it out quick, but I'd rather wait and do it right.
> 
> Mattson radiator w/Spal fans, street & performance chrome serp kit, GMPP crate 350, etc....shit aint cheap bro.
> *


So what you saying you invested all your money and kids school fund into a pile of parts. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 23 2009, 12:52 PM~15164928
> *So what you saying you invested all your money and kids school fund into a pile of parts.  :0
> *


Yes bro. And I'd do it again too however I take care of family first. It goes along with a saying they use in bodybuilding _"everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but nobody wants to lift no heavy ass weights!" _ Same applies here. 

I think you need to shit or get of the toilet fundi, you've been on here a looong time and are older than me and live in a cheaper state than I do. Advance your game or STFU. Your not even in a position to criticize a guy building a lowrider bike!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 06:31 PM~15168146
> *Yes bro. And I'd do it again too however I take care of family first. It goes along with a saying they use in bodybuilding "everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but nobody wants to lift no heavy ass weights!"   Same applies here.
> 
> I think you need to shit or get of the toilet fundi, you've been on here a looong time and are older than me and live in a cheaper state than I do. Advance your game or STFU. Your not even in a position to criticize a guy building a lowrider bike!
> *


quoted for truth


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2009, 06:31 PM~15168146
> *Yes bro. And I'd do it again too however I take care of family first. It goes along with a saying they use in bodybuilding "everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but nobody wants to lift no heavy ass weights!"   Same applies here.
> 
> I think you need to shit or get of the toilet fundi, you've been on here a looong time and are older than me and live in a cheaper state than I do. Advance your game or STFU. Your not even in a position to criticize a guy building a lowrider bike!
> *




I don't care to talk about what I have or don't. Never did. Just happy to be blessed with what I got. Just taking my time chilling and ridding. Your older ! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 23 2009, 08:01 PM~15169018
> *I don't care to talk about what I have or don't. Never did. Just happy to be blessed with what I got.  Just taking my time chilling and ridding.  Your older !
> :biggrin:
> *


You don't have to talk about what you have. Post some pics; you post pics of all kinds of other bullshit. I've posted pics. I'm 29 bro.


----------



## Skim

> "The Mothership" :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start making them big body skirts again. It makes me feel good whenever I see a car with my skirts on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Eazy thanks for postin those pics. Brothas are putting itdown in the Lou nice. Good to see that happening especially with so many fools on big wheels out in the midwest. Yall keep ridin!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I wish I had a camera when Tupac did the to live and die in la video. I was right there when they did the shoot on the Shaw and in the Baldwin Hills plaza.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 24 2009, 12:27 AM~15171156
> *I wish I had a camera when Tupac did the to live and die in la video. I was right there when they did the shoot on the Shaw and in the Baldwin Hills plaza.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Cool pictures. ! All we get stick with is bikes and big rims over here. Evey vidoe shoot! ! But that's okay.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 23 2009, 11:28 AM~15162960
> *Crenshaw, what homie.. You sent me a pm about that a year ago almost.... To each its on for real. I can't really speak on the next mans car and what they do with it. We just riding G, people just getting a nice clean start. What they do with they rida's next I can't tell you cuz I don't know homie....
> *


I LIKES THE WAY YALL RIDE IN THE LOU.. REMINDS ME OF THE GOOD OLE DAYS WHEN FOOLS ROAD CLEAN.. I LIKE CANDY TOO, BUT THE SHIT GETS LICKED AND CHEWED TOO MUCH ON THE STREET.. ESPECIALLY IF YOU SWANGIN. AINT NO WAY IN HELL I'MA FUCK UP THOUSANDS ON THE STREET LIKE THAT. CANDY IS FOR SHOW IN MY OPIONION. BUT TO ***** HIS OWN.. FEEL ME?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2009, 02:17 AM~15171105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats his 60, allways heard him rappin about his six 0 impala


----------



## cripn8ez

U GONNA B THERE ON THE 4TH AGAIN SKIM?









:0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 23 2009, 12:13 PM~15164554
> *Its all G Crenshaw you know dat, yeah, I guess that kinda is our style then.... We just like'em real clean I guess nothing too crazy...........yet
> *


Nah Ya'll doing real CLEAN out there homie

I like candies and patterns and all that, but I just hate it when fools take it too far and get tacky with it.....

But I am gettin some patterns on the roof of the trey. I think they call 'em ghost patters...the real light ones...But other than that I like the super clean look, makes it look real O/Geee.....ya know ...Like some dickies, with a white tee, and some fresh K-Swiss wit da blue laces... :biggrin: 


Who's the honey in the glass house she dippin!! :0 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 24 2009, 02:23 PM~15176148
> *U GONNA B THERE ON THE 4TH AGAIN SKIM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



Old azz ******....I'm bout to cut my crop next summer....

I suggest you follow suit! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15177304
> *Old azz ******....I'm bout to cut my crop next summer....
> 
> I suggest you follow suit! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NAW, LET HIM ROCC A HALF A AFRO :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 24 2009, 03:23 PM~15176148
> *U GONNA B THERE ON THE 4TH AGAIN SKIM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Yeah mayne. I see my lac chillin in the back  I remember I kept wipin the dust off all day but that bitch kept getting dusty I just said fuck it towards the end of the day.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 23 2009, 12:48 AM~15160760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good E


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 24 2009, 04:15 PM~15177292
> *Nah Ya'll doing real CLEAN out there homie
> 
> I like candies and patterns and all that, but I just hate it when fools take it too far and get tacky with it.....
> 
> But I am gettin some patterns on the roof of the trey. I think they call 'em ghost patters...the real light ones...But other than that I like the super clean look, makes it look real O/Geee.....ya know ...Like some dickies, with a white tee, and some fresh K-Swiss wit da blue laces... :biggrin:
> Who's the honey in the glass house she dippin!! :0  :0
> *


 I forgot you had the tray...whats goin' on with it bro? If you need another pattern painter, I got a dude in Fontana, if your interested. I got plenty of pics of his work to.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 24 2009, 08:47 PM~15179920
> *I forgot you had the tray...whats goin' on with it bro? If you need another pattern painter, I got a dude in Fontana, if your interested. I got plenty of pics of his work to.
> *



Yeah its sittin in the garage laughin @ my broke azz...

Lemme get this money straight before I even act like I'm gonna get something done then for sure I cee wutz up.

I want that good azz recession/homie love/ type of deal though... :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 24 2009, 07:17 PM~15177304
> *Old azz ******....I'm bout to cut my crop next summer....
> 
> I suggest you follow suit! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OOO SO IM SPOSE TO DO LIKE DOLLAR? LOL NAW NAW GOTTA SAVE SUM B FOR IT GOS ON ITS OWN HAHA






(DAAM BRAIDS) ALL THAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15177893
> *Yeah mayne. I see my lac chillin in the back  I remember I kept wipin the dust off all day but that bitch kept getting dusty I just said fuck it towards the end of the day.
> *



HAHA YEAH U WAS A WIPING FOOL LOL

SO ILL C U THERE BRO JUST DONT WEAR THOSE COWBOY BOOTS AGAIN LOL :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

Ahhhhh friday :wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Sep 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15180833-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its sittin in the garage laughin @ my broke azz...
> 
> Lemme get this money straight before I even act like I'm gonna get something done then for sure I cee wutz up.
> 
> I want that good azz recession/homie love/ type of deal though... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is my car. don't feel bad.
> 
> FULL muti color pearled ot and cadied roofs go for about $1,500 everywhere. Since you just want fadaways...it will be a lot cheaper.
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Sep 25 2009, 08:33 AM~15183292
> *Ahhhhh  friday    :wave:
> *


finished car, ride'n and no camera..what up with that? :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 25 2009, 08:42 AM~15183369
> *So is my car. don't feel bad.
> 
> FULL muti color pearled ot and cadied roofs go for about $1,500 everywhere. Since you just want fadaways...it will be a lot cheaper.
> finished car, ride'n and no camera..what up with that?  :uh:
> *


That be the last thing on my mind when its time to roll....But i did put it in the back seat lastnite just in case i ride tomarrow nite


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 24 2009, 08:59 AM~15173109-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKES THE WAY YALL RIDE IN THE LOU.. REMINDS ME OF THE GOOD OLE DAYS WHEN FOOLS ROAD CLEAN..  I LIKE CANDY TOO, BUT THE SHIT GETS LICKED AND CHEWED TOO MUCH ON THE STREET.. ESPECIALLY IF YOU SWANGIN.  AINT NO WAY IN HELL I'MA FUCK UP THOUSANDS ON THE STREET LIKE THAT.  CANDY IS FOR SHOW IN MY OPIONION.  BUT TO ***** HIS OWN.. FEEL ME?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 04:53 PM~15177635
> *NAW, LET HIM ROCC A HALF A AFRO :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 05:27 PM~15177893
> *Yeah mayne. I see my lac chillin in the back  I remember I kept wipin the dust off all day but that bitch kept getting dusty I just said fuck it towards the end of the day.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 03:59 AM~15182136
> *HAHA YEAH U WAS A WIPING FOOL LOL
> 
> SO ILL C U THERE BRO JUST DONT WEAR THOSE COWBOY BOOTS AGAIN LOL :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Sep 25 2009, 01:37 PM~15185788
> *That be the last thing on my mind when its time to roll....But i did put it in the back seat lastnite just in case i ride tomarrow nite
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 25 2009, 09:57 PM~15186886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOLz


----------



## Eazy

*Thanks homies for all the complements. We gonna keep it cracc'n out hurrr fah sho doe.... We pride'n ourselves on CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN ridah's rather it be candy, patterns, stock paint, metallics, leather, cloth, pilow tops, dimes or 14's, chrome suspension or gloss blac (that new chrome) or a lil bit of both, etc........ As long as its CLEAN. Thanks again homies, I'm sure the homies here appreciate y'all notice'n......*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 25 2009, 06:16 PM~15187907
> *Thanks homies for all the complements.  We gonna keep it cracc'n out hurrr fah sho doe.... We pride'n ourselves on CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN ridah's rather it be candy, patterns, stock paint, metallics, leather, cloth, pilow tops, dimes or 14's, chrome suspension or gloss blac (that new chrome) or a lil bit of both, etc........ As long as its CLEAN.  Thanks again homies, I'm sure the homies here appreciate y'all notice'n......
> *


word!!!!






what you Hard core nigs know about this under ground!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 25 2009, 06:16 PM~15187907
> *Thanks homies for all the complements.  We gonna keep it cracc'n out hurrr fah sho doe.... We pride'n ourselves on CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN ridah's rather it be candy, patterns, stock paint, metallics, leather, cloth, pilow tops, dimes or 14's, chrome suspension or gloss blac (that new chrome) or a lil bit of both, etc........ As long as its CLEAN.  Thanks again homies, I'm sure the homies here appreciate y'all notice'n......
> *



 REAL RECONIGIZES THE REAL


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 26 2009, 01:51 PM~15191884
> * REAL RECONIGIZES THE REAL
> *


:yes:


----------



## nicolewh85

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 25 2009, 04:57 PM~15186886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ***** u stupid :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger

Man...what the fuck is up with the off topic area, all these bitches dropping N bombs and shit..fuck this site. All these racist motherfuckers on here.......I guess this is the only thread that is Racist free ?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 18 2009, 11:45 PM~15123580
> *$179 Kodak Easy Share :cheesy: I told Drastic Bean that when we were in KY he was like "Nah son, are serious B?"  :roflmao:
> *


That's alright... do your thing! :thumbsup: You don't need an expensive camera to compose nice shots and tell great stories. :no:

Then... when its time to upgrade, you'll just get from point A to point B a little quicker/easier. That's all.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Sep 27 2009, 08:29 AM~15198230
> *Man...what the fuck is up with the off topic area, all these bitches dropping N bombs and shit..fuck this site. All these racist motherfuckers on here.......I guess this is the only thread that is Racist free ?
> *


Yup.. And just got to keep on. OT gets ruff. Plus most those cats are just there for that and in fact dont even have rides!!!


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 27 2009, 01:43 PM~15199726
> *Yup.. And just got to keep on. OT gets ruff. Plus most those cats are just there for that and in fact dont even have rides!!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Sep 27 2009, 01:48 PM~15199755
> *
> *


Stop messing around and bag the charger!!! Juice the Burben!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

Moreno Valley cruise nite wasa craccin lastnite

Stupid computer isnt reading my SD card..But i got and idea


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kc07charger+Sep 27 2009, 08:29 AM~15198230-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man...what the fuck is up with the off topic area, all these bitches dropping N bombs and shit..fuck this site. All these racist motherfuckers on here.......I guess this is the only thread that is Racist free ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't fuck with OT too much myself. Most those dudes don't have cars and are on here just for off topic only. Don't trip, you know none of them will use the N**** shit in public. The administrator belives that if he shut down OT, they would all flood the regular forums, so it's best to keep them there.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Sep 27 2009, 02:21 PM~15199873
> *Moreno Valley cruise nite wasa craccin lastnite
> 
> Stupid computer isnt reading my SD card..But i got and idea
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Sep 27 2009, 09:29 AM~15198230
> *Man...what the fuck is up with the off topic area, all these bitches dropping N bombs and shit..fuck this site. All these racist motherfuckers on here.......I guess this is the only thread that is Racist free ?
> *


Shut the fuck up you piece of shit, didnt you say all white people should die fucking hypocrite


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2009, 06:20 PM~15201306
> *Yeah, I don't fuck with OT too much myself. Most those dudes don't have cars and are on here just for off topic only. Don't trip, you know none of them will use the N**** shit in public. The administrator belives that if he shut down OT, they would all flood the regular forums, so it's best to keep them there.
> QUOTE(bigswanga @ Sep 27 2009, 02:21 PM)
> Moreno Valley cruise nite wasa craccin lastnite
> 
> Stupid computer isnt reading my SD card..But i got and idea
> :uh:
> *


I know you look up to me.....


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Sep 27 2009, 02:48 PM~15199755
> *
> *


racist fuck


kc07charger Posted on: Sep 19 2009, 11:09 PM


I bet 90% of all ******* 40 and younger, first saw a lowrider in a rap video, and I bet 90% of those peckerwoods bump rap or oldies in their cars.......godamn crackers , kill em all.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 02:58 AM~15204878
> *racist fuck
> 
> 
> kc07charger  Posted on: Sep 19 2009, 11:09 PM
> I bet 90% of all ******* 40 and younger, first saw a lowrider in a rap video, and I bet 90% of those peckerwoods bump rap or oldies in their cars.......godamn crackers , kill em all.
> *


 :roflmao: 


Ole check cam acting *****!!!! Call em out OG!!! LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

FUNGIS WHERE U AT NO SHOWING AZZ AT OBSESSION FEST??????


HAD A REAL GOOD TIME FUCC THEM PIGS THO THAT TRYED TO THROW ME OUT FOR PULLING UP ON FOOLS FUCC THAT ITS TIME TO NOSE UP DAAM PIGS HAHA.....


PUT MORE FACES TO THESE LAYITLOW NAMES..

POST PICS UP LATER`THE FEW THAT I HAVE

64CRAWLIN POST UP URZ GOOD TO MEET U AND UR PEPS CUZZO HAD A BALL.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 02:58 AM~15204878
> *racist fuck
> 
> 
> kc07charger  Posted on: Sep 19 2009, 11:09 PM
> I bet 90% of all ******* 40 and younger, first saw a lowrider in a rap video, and I bet 90% of those peckerwoods bump rap or oldies in their cars.......godamn crackers , kill em all.
> *


I just looked at dude's other posts and all he's been doing is saying racist shit against whites and browns...

how tha fuck you gonna get mad at people being racist and you do it too? :uh:

...closet racist motherfuckers.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 06:56 AM~15205455
> *FUNGIS WHERE U AT NO SHOWING AZZ AT OBSESSION FEST??????
> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME FUCC THEM PIGS THO THAT TRYED TO THROW ME OUT FOR PULLING UP ON FOOLS FUCC THAT ITS TIME TO NOSE UP DAAM PIGS HAHA.....
> PUT MORE FACES TO THESE LAYITLOW NAMES..
> 
> POST PICS UP LATER`THE FEW THAT I HAVE
> 
> 64CRAWLIN POST UP URZ GOOD TO MEET U AND UR PEPS CUZZO HAD A BALL.......
> *


 :yes: ran out of money..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 06:56 AM~15205455
> *FUNGIS WHERE U AT NO SHOWING AZZ AT OBSESSION FEST??????
> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME FUCC THEM PIGS THO THAT TRYED TO THROW ME OUT FOR PULLING UP ON FOOLS FUCC THAT ITS TIME TO NOSE UP DAAM PIGS HAHA.....
> PUT MORE FACES TO THESE LAYITLOW NAMES..
> 
> POST PICS UP LATER`THE FEW THAT I HAVE
> 
> 64CRAWLIN POST UP URZ GOOD TO MEET U AND UR PEPS CUZZO HAD A BALL.......
> *


i heard newlife ran you out tha spot with yo'buttcrack show'n in shit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15204093
> *I know you look up to me.....
> *


Your serving is coming....don't worry.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2009, 07:02 AM~15205495
> *I just looked at dude's other posts and all he's been doing is saying racist shit against whites and browns...
> 
> how tha fuck you gonna get mad at people being racist and you do it too?  :uh:
> 
> ...closet racist motherfuckers.
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

:0


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2009, 10:03 AM~15205505
> *i heard newlife ran you out tha spot with yo'buttcrack show'n in shit
> *




HAHA FUNGIS AINT NO RYDR?????????  


COOL SHOW ILL POST PICS UP LATER PEPS  


CF WHOS THAT N UR AVI?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 07:07 AM~15205537
> *:0
> HAHA FUNGIS AINT NO RYDR?????????
> COOL SHOW ILL POST PICS UP LATER PEPS
> CF WHOS THAT N UR AVI?
> *


I rode all weekend!!! Kids needed everything in the world to go too plus had to make some money!!! X mas I'll be ridding in Az and LA !!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 07:07 AM~15205537
> *:0
> HAHA FUNGIS AINT NO RYDR?????????
> COOL SHOW ILL POST PICS UP LATER PEPS
> CF WHOS THAT N UR AVI?
> *


fundi's a weenee

Thats the homie...owner of the Gypsy Rose 64, Jesse Jr. (Laughing Boy on here) u met him in January at the park.

Post pics bro.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2009, 10:14 AM~15205586
> *fundi's a weenee
> 
> Thats the homie...owner of the Gypsy Rose 64, Jesse Jr. (Laughing Boy on here) u met him in January at the park.
> 
> Post pics bro.
> *



YEAH HE A BIG WEENEE HAHA



YEAH THOUGHT THAT WAS HIM JUST PIC SO SMALL :uh: FO SHO TELL HIM A SAID WEST UP..


HIT ME UP CRIP TOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, 64 CRAWLING


WEST GOOD LOCO? GOOD MEETING U HOMIE..


MAN FUCC THEM PIG AS POLICE HAHA I WAS JUST GETTING STARTED?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2009, 07:14 AM~15205586
> *fundi's a weenee
> 
> Thats the homie...owner of the Gypsy Rose 64, Jesse Jr. (Laughing Boy on here) u met him in January at the park.
> 
> Post pics bro.
> *


When I get out there!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 09:56 AM~15205455
> *FUNGIS WHERE U AT NO SHOWING AZZ AT OBSESSION FEST??????
> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME FUCC THEM PIGS THO THAT TRYED TO THROW ME OUT FOR PULLING UP ON FOOLS FUCC THAT ITS TIME TO NOSE UP DAAM PIGS HAHA.....
> PUT MORE FACES TO THESE LAYITLOW NAMES..
> 
> POST PICS UP LATER`THE FEW THAT I HAVE
> 
> 64CRAWLIN POST UP URZ GOOD TO MEET U AND UR PEPS CUZZO HAD A BALL.......
> *


i swaear i seen that fool fundi with a mohawk????? FUCK THE POLICS!!! they stopping us from having a good time, mathafuckers cant even lowride at a lowrider event, ima serve the pigs soon wen i get my shit rite


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what did the police do exactly and why?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 10:17 AM~15205608
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cripn8ez, 64 CRAWLING
> WEST GOOD LOCO? GOOD MEETING U HOMIE..
> MAN FUCC THEM PIG AS POLICE HAHA I WAS JUST GETTING STARTED?
> *


wut it do cuzzin, good meetin ya to fool,AND AGAIN FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:20 AM~15205625
> *i swaear i seen that fool fundi with a mohawk????? FUCK THE POLICS!!! they stopping us from having a good time, mathafuckers cant even lowride at a lowrider event, ima serve the pigs soon wen i get my shit rite
> *



HAHA WAS THE MOHAWK PINK? LOL


YEAH WE WAS GONNA TURN THAT SHIT OUT REAL FAST BUT THEY KILLED IT HAHA SHIT HE ROAD HIS 4 WHEELER DOWN WHERE I WENT OFF GROUNDS TO LOAD MY CAR`ON THE TRAILER? FUCCIN ASS HOLE HE JUST DROVE BYE LIKE HE WAS DOING SUM THING :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2009, 10:22 AM~15205633
> *what did the police do exactly and why?
> *



WHAT HE DID WAS ALMOST GET HIS AZZ KICCED UKNOW AFTER A SHOW NEGUS B NOSING UP AND GAS HOPPIN SHIT LIKE THAT AND I WAS TRYING TO GET SUM SHIT STARTED CUZZ IT GO SLOW SO ME & DARREN (61BACKBUMPER) WAS GONNA START CLOWNING AND THE PIGS SAID WE COULNDT DO THAT SHOW HE KEPT FUCCIN WITH US FUCC N ASS HOLES :angry: HE MADE ME TAKE MY TRK AND CAR OFF GROUNDS TO LOAD ON TRAILER OR HE WAS GONNA CALL THE GA. DUMB DUMBS LOL I WAS HOT AS FISH GREESE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:23 AM~15205638
> *wut it do cuzzin, good meetin ya to fool,AND AGAIN FUCK THE POLICE
> *



KEEP N TOUCH LOCO U GOT THE HOOK UP NOW  






















FUCC THE POLICE AND A 502!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 10:23 AM~15205643
> *HAHA WAS THE MOHAWK PINK? LOL
> YEAH WE WAS GONNA TURN THAT SHIT OUT REAL FAST BUT THEY KILLED IT HAHA SHIT HE ROAD HIS 4 WHEELER DOWN WHERE I WENT OFF GROUNDS TO LOAD MY CAR`ON THE TRAILER? FUCCIN ASS HOLE HE JUST DROVE BYE LIKE HE WAS DOING SUM THING :angry:
> *


YEA FOOL KEEP SWOOPIN ON US EVERY TIME OUT THE BLUE ON HIS 4 WHEELER THREATINING TO GET ARRESTED 4 TRYIN TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND NOSE UP ON FOOLS , 4 A MINUTE THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO FALLOW YOU HOME LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

The show was on public property? No permits?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 10:26 AM~15205657
> *WHAT HE DID WAS ALMOST GET HIS AZZ KICCED UKNOW AFTER A SHOW NEGUS B NOSING UP AND GAS HOPPIN SHIT LIKE THAT AND I WAS TRYING TO GET SUM SHIT STARTED CUZZ IT GO SLOW SO ME & DARREN (61BACKBUMPER) WAS GONNA START CLOWNING AND THE PIGS SAID WE COULNDT DO THAT SHOW HE KEPT FUCCIN WITH US FUCC N ASS HOLES :angry: HE MADE ME TAKE MY TRK AND CAR OFF GROUNDS TO LOAD ON TRAILER OR HE WAS GONNA CALL THE GA. DUMB DUMBS LOL I WAS HOT AS FISH GREESE
> *


I SEEN U WANTED TO GIVE HIM A 3 PEICE TO THE CHIN LOL, I WANTED TO SOCK HIM IN THE FACE TO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:28 AM~15205665
> *YEA FOOL KEEP SWOOPIN ON US EVERY TIME OUT THE BLUE ON HIS 4 WHEELER  THREATINING TO GET ARRESTED 4 TRYIN TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND NOSE UP ON FOOLS , 4 A MINUTE THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO FALLOW YOU HOME LOL
> *



SHIT HE WOULD HAVE EVEN FOLLOWED ME TO 85 I WAS GONNA LET HIM HAVE IT WITH MY PLASTIC TOY U DIG HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 28 2009, 10:29 AM~15205668
> *The show was on public property? No permits?
> *



YEAH IT WAS AT THE ATL DRAG WAY THEY HAD ALL PERMITS AND ALL THE PIGS WAS JUST ASS HOLE JUST IT WASNT A RED NECC THING N THERE TOWN IT WAS NOTHING BUT RYDR'S HAHA IF THEY WERE DRAG CARS IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL GOOD..

BUT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW THANX TO OBSESSION CC


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:30 AM~15205678
> *I SEEN U WANTED TO GIVE HIM A 3 PEICE TO THE CHIN LOL, I WANTED TO SOCK HIM IN THE FACE TO
> *



HELL YEAH I WANTED TO BAD TO SHIT DONT TALK TO ME LIKE IM A FUCCIN KIDS CUZZ HE WAS LUCY I HAVE RESPECT FOR MY HOMIE PERRY AND OBSESSION THEN HE WAS TRYING TO OVER TALK ME WOW I ALMOST SNAPPED :angry: BUT FUCC IT WE GOOD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA I HATED HOW HE WAS GETTIN LOUD AT THE MOUTH THAT FUCKIN PISSED ME OFF, IF I WOULD OF GOT LOUD I WOULD OF WENT TO JAIL FUCK THEM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ME AND THE HOMIE SNOW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 09:28 AM~15205662
> *
> FUCC THE POLICE AND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :guns:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:50 AM~15205798
> *ME AND THE HOMIE SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




cool pic bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SNOW ME NITTY AND SON


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:55 AM~15205828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CRIPN8EZ LOOKIN GOOD THERE :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 10:57 AM~15205838
> *cool pic bro
> *


CLASSIC LOL IMA TRY TO UPLOAD THESE VIDEOS OF YOU GUYS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:57 AM~15205845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOW ME NITTY AND SON
> *




THIS IS TIGHT ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:58 AM~15205853
> *CLASSIC LOL IMA TRY TO UPLOAD THESE VIDEOS OF YOU GUYS
> *



OOO SNAP U GOT VIDS? OF THE GAS HOPPING?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 11:03 AM~15205884
> *OOO SNAP U GOT VIDS? OF THE GAS HOPPING?
> *


YEA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 11:08 AM~15205921
> *YEA
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HERES A LIL CLOWNIN WE DID TILL THEM PIGGS STARTED TO FUCK WITH USView My Video


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 11:28 AM~15206076
> *HERES A LIL CLOWNIN WE DID TILL THEM PIGGS STARTED TO FUCK WITH USView My Video
> *





:0 :biggrin: U C THAT PIG SWOOP ON DARREN LOL THATS FUNNY :angry: I WAS TRYING TO GET UP THERE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEAH IT WAS FUNNY BUT BUT IT WASENT THO :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 11:39 AM~15206187
> *YEAH IT WAS FUNNY BUT BUT IT WASENT THO :biggrin:  :angry:
> *




I CAN DIG IT :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 10:28 AM~15206076
> *HERES A LIL CLOWNIN WE DID TILL THEM PIGGS STARTED TO FUCK WITH USView My Video
> *


DID SOMEBODY CALL FOR THESE??







:biggrin: 

NAW YALL LOOKN GOOD THOUGH.. LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD BIG FUN; MINUS THE PORK







BACON


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 28 2009, 12:45 PM~15206766
> *DID SOMEBODY CALL FOR THESE??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> NAW YALL LOOKN GOOD THOUGH.. LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD BIG FUN; MINUS THE PORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACON
> *




HAHA UR FUNNY FUCCER LOL SHIT WE COULDNT HIT IT LIKE WE WANTED TO CUZZ THE PIGS WERE WATCH N US?  



ILL NOSE UP WITH U ANYDAY 187 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

SUM PICS OF THE WET T SHIRT CONTEST TOOK WITH MY PHONE CAMARA WENT DEAD?



















ON WAY HOME HAD TO GET MORE BLUNTS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i liked the tall slim bitch in the black pants :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 01:55 PM~15207505
> *i liked the tall slim bitch in the black pants :biggrin:
> *


NAW I LIKED THE WITH THE BATHING SUIT ON THINK SHE WA FROM SOUTH CAK? SHE LOOKEDD LIKE SHE CAN FUCC BACC REAL GOOD?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 12:24 PM~15207173
> *HAHA UR FUNNY FUCCER LOL SHIT WE COULDNT HIT IT LIKE WE WANTED TO CUZZ THE PIGS WERE WATCH N US?
> ILL NOSE UP WITH U ANYDAY 187 :biggrin:
> *


CANT.. FRAME CRACCIN :tears:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 28 2009, 02:06 PM~15207631
> *CANT.. FRAME CRACCIN :tears:
> *


SHIT JUST BREAK IT SUM MORE?



LIKE THEY SAID N NWA I THROW IT THE GUTTA N GO BUY ANOTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 25 2009, 01:37 PM~15185788
> *That be the last thing on my mind when its time to roll....But i did put it in the back seat lastnite just in case i ride tomarrow nite
> *


 :rant:


----------



## streetrider

* hate i missed the "hop"......i must had just left......*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 28 2009, 11:06 AM~15207631-->
> 
> 
> 
> CANT.. FRAME CRACCIN :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix it becouse you fina getserved real soon!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 28 2009, 11:27 AM~15207838
> *:rant:
> *


Yu start cuting !!! or anything on that..................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 28 2009, 02:41 PM~15207994
> *  hate i missed the "hop"......i must had just left......
> *


u aint missed nothing


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 28 2009, 02:41 PM~15207994
> *  hate i missed the "hop"......i must had just left......
> *




U WAS AT OBSESSION FEST?



> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 28 2009, 03:13 PM~15208234
> *....some more pixs......
> Darren's '61 INDIVIDUALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of many clean Fleetwoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean black 6-deuce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Majestics Fleetwood.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 28 2009, 02:06 PM~15207631
> *CANT.. FRAME CRACCIN :tears:
> *


better go to the junk yard and find a 80s frame and wrape that bitch and get rite


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 07:50 AM~15205798
> *ME AND THE HOMIE SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like ya'll was big kicking it...  


It was in the ATL right???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 01:14 PM~15208791
> *better go to the junk yard and find a 80s frame and wrape that bitch and get rite
> *


that fool aint gona do shit!!!! :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutdog1978

we having our annual toydrive carshow. you guys need to come back to atlanta and let street mentality show u around the town


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Sep 28 2009, 07:59 PM~15211123-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ya'll was big kicking it...
> It was in the ATL right???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEA IT WAS WAY COOL IT WAS AT THE ATL DRAGWAY 30 MINS OUTA ATL..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOOZER_@Sep 28 2009, 08:49 PM~15211655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 03:14 PM~15208791
> *better go to the junk yard and find a 80s frame and wrape that bitch and get rite
> *


GOT ONE ON ICE AS WE SPEAK


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 28 2009, 09:37 PM~15212128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 61bckbmbr

hey 64 crawling should have came up and introduced yourself, anyway them mf's followed my ass out also.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 28 2009, 09:53 PM~15212321
> *hey 64 crawling should have came up and introduced yourself, anyway them mf's followed my ass out also.
> *




HAHA SHIT THEM FOOL'S THREW ME OUT I HAD TO LOAD MY CAR` OUT SIDE THE GATE HAHA


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 28 2009, 09:12 AM~15205946
> *:0
> *


i will see u next weekend homie  i kicked it with ya boy westside tony at the show sunday he said yall gonna be out there.


----------



## Skim

was that first bitch a waitress? that hoe was servin up cottage cheese.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2009, 05:05 AM~15215934
> *i will see u next weekend homie  i kicked it with ya boy westside tony at the show sunday he said yall gonna be out there.
> *



YEAH ILL B THERE SO ILL C U SOON LOCO :biggrin: CRUSTY IS ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND STILL CRIPN LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2009, 05:08 AM~15215936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that first bitch a waitress? that hoe was servin up cottage cheese.
> *





HAHA SHIT MIGHT HAVE BEEN HER OTHER JOB AT DENNY'S LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

>


[/quote]
nice pics


----------



## cripn8ez

THANX TONE LOCO I GOT A COOL VID OF THAT BUT ITS TOO BIG TO LOAD OFF MY PHONE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 28 2009, 09:33 PM~15212091
> *GOT ONE ON ICE AS WE SPEAK
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

D-BO HERE U GO LOOK OUT 187 LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2009, 03:09 PM~15218925
> *:0
> *



THAT WAS N MARCH AT THE CINCO SHOW VOL 35 BIG FISH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 28 2009, 09:53 PM~15212321
> *hey 64 crawling should have came up and introduced yourself, anyway them mf's followed my ass out also.
> *


yea my bad homie, i wanted to meet more of yall including you but it was so much going on, next time 4 sure i am 61


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cripn wut it dew homie


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2009, 03:13 PM~15218964
> *cripn wut it dew homie
> *



MAN I GOT THE BG'Z BUBBLE GUTZ LOL.


IM CHILLIN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

man you to lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2009, 03:18 PM~15219016
> *man you to lol
> *




HAHA SHIT DONT TELL ME U 8 TACO BELL ALSO? LOL :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol lol nah sum bk :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 28 2009, 09:53 PM~15212321
> *hey 64 crawling should have came up and introduced yourself, anyway them mf's followed my ass out also.
> *


they need it closer to the city so we can cruise n shit


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2009, 03:32 PM~15219140
> *they need it closer to the city so we can cruise n shit
> *


YO REAL TALK WE NEED TO GET UP SUM PLACES AND GET IT CRACCING LIKE N LA EVEN IF WE HAVE TO TRAVEL A LIL BIT SUM NOSING UP HOUSE CALLS AND ALL THAT SHIT. ONLY FEW GOOD SHOWS WE HAVE IN THE AREA IS CINCO SHOW BY LOWYALTY C.C AND MOST OF ALL THE OBSESSION FEST SHIT WE NEED MORE PLAY TIME YOU'LL FEEL ME? LETS DO THIS SHIT IVE HAD A GOOD CONVO WITH THE HOMIES FROM GHETTO BOYZ C.C SHIT THEY DOWN LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN PEOPLE????????? :biggrin: 



WHO ELSE WANTS TO MAKE IT HAPPEN?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 29 2009, 02:06 PM~15218901
> *D-BO HERE U GO LOOK OUT 187 LOL
> 
> *


I SEE YA SNOW, GOOD LOOKN OUT ON THE SHOUT OUT D-BO.. CA-CA-CAAARRRRIPPPP!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit snow pick me up lol :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2009, 03:40 PM~15219228
> *shit snow pick me up lol  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE U AT EXACTLY AND ABOUT HOW FAR U KNOW IM ALWAYZ DOWN FO THE CUZ LOCO ...




I C U 187 U KNOW CRIPN8EZ LOC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

man im in columbus ga


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 09:55 AM~15205828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn...Crippin', your shit is clean ass hell! Good looking out on that post, homie...I'll give you a call later this evening!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 29 2009, 03:57 PM~15219432
> *Damn...Crippin', your shit is clean ass hell! Good looking out on that post, homie...I'll give you a call later this evening!
> *




THANX BRO :biggrin: IM TRYING I MISSED U AT THE SHOW? :uh: HIT ME UP HOMIE  


HAHA YEA I GOT THEM HOT TOP NOTCH VIDS FROM BIG FISH AND WAS WATCHING THEM AND SAW THAT SO I HAD TO LET THEN NO WE B EVERYWHERE AT THE SHOW'S MAKING IT HAPPEN CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO IS RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 29 2009, 02:43 PM~15219264
> *WHERE U AT EXACTLY AND ABOUT HOW FAR U KNOW IM ALWAYZ DOWN FO THE CUZ LOCO ...
> I C U 187 U KNOW CRIPN8EZ LOC
> *


BUT IT'S FU-UUU-UU-UN :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2009, 04:42 PM~15219830
> *BUT IT'S FU-UUU-UU-UN :biggrin:
> *




HAHA U KNOW IT MAN  I STILL GOT THAT CD :biggrin:


----------



## Madd-Dogg

wudup  








http://67.72.16.80/jarry_lo/34/06/freemp3/...uthkillamic.mp3


----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## REAL4LIFECC

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 29 2009, 09:50 PM~15224364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUPER CLEAN PAINT...HE'S A OG WITH THAT SPAY GUN :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Sep 30 2009, 02:01 AM~15225866
> *SUPER CLEAN PAINT...HE'S A OG WITH THAT SPAY GUN :thumbsup:
> *


No Question


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 30 2009, 10:03 AM~15226664
> *No Question
> *



X2


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Sep 29 2009, 08:52 PM~15222906
> *wudup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://67.72.16.80/jarry_lo/34/06/freemp3/...uthkillamic.mp3
> *


A BENZO :cheesy: 

STRAIGHT GARBAGE :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 30 2009, 09:27 AM~15227834
> *A BENZO :cheesy:
> 
> STRAIGHT GARBAGE :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


***** shut up! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 29 2009, 12:06 PM~15218901
> *D-BO HERE U GO LOOK OUT 187 LOL
> 
> *


 :around:


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 30 2009, 11:27 AM~15227834
> *A BENZO :cheesy:
> 
> STRAIGHT GARBAGE :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: 
to the hating in this topic :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Sep 30 2009, 02:21 PM~15230707
> *:thumbsdown:
> to the hating in this topic :uh:
> *


Go back some pages and youll see this cat was called out on being a PHONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice ride. I wana juice my BMW just to let the ignorance run.. Bunch of same ole same .. The rides nice . Now get some Vogues tires on it or get some 24 to tuck like those Euro guys. Fuck these hating ass folk!!! do you!!!


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 30 2009, 06:32 PM~15231911
> *Go back some pages and youll see this cat was called out on being a PHONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice ride. I wana juice my BMW just to let the ignorance run.. Bunch of same ole same .. The rides nice . Now get some Vogues tires on it or get some 24 to tuck like those Euro guys. Fuck these hating ass folk!!! do you!!!
> *


  thanks homie
when i went to the shop to get those rims i kept telling the dude i wanted vogues and he wouldnt get them for me :uh: what kinda biz man is that any way! its only bagged out no juice and im thinkin of getting some new rims on it next season its just my lay and play ride 
hopefully ill be done hooking up my regal by next season


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Sep 30 2009, 04:42 PM~15232014
> * thanks homie
> when i went to the shop to get those rims i kept telling the dude i wanted vogues and he wouldnt get them for me :uh:  what kinda biz man is that any way! its only bagged out no juice and im thinkin of getting some new rims on it next season its just my lay and play ride
> hopefully ill be done hooking up my regal by next season
> *


Go to the Euro thread. Home boy has a juiced on looks just like yours.. He also has a infinity and a Lexus all on juice to shake the haters.. All his installs would kill most these clows up hers. Them shits hidden in the trunck well with 2-3 batts hidden in trunk. Never know they where juiced. Used one pump multi ported dumps and all kinds of shit. very clean. Most folk fail to telieze is Euros are juiced to begin with. accumes and all. My benc goes up and down. just on 12 volts but its. factory juiced. LOL!!


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 30 2009, 07:04 PM~15232200
> *Go to the Euro thread. Home boy has a juiced on looks just like yours.. He also has a infinity and a Lexus all on juice to shake the haters.. All his installs would kill most these clows up hers. Them shits hidden in the trunck well with 2-3 batts hidden in trunk. Never know they where juiced. Used one pump multi ported dumps and all kinds of shit. very clean. Most folk fail to telieze is Euros are juiced to begin with. accumes and all. My benc goes up and down. just on 12 volts but its. factory juiced. LOL!!
> *


  i seen that juiced benz shits sick as hell but i seen it after i put the airride in mine
but yea the air ride fit right in almost like they made the car 4 it to easily be switched over!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Sep 30 2009, 05:24 PM~15232369
> * i seen that juiced benz shits sick as hell but i seen it after i put the airride in mine
> but yea the air ride fit right in almost like they made the car 4 it to easily be switched over!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

> O.G. DOC BE PUTTIN IT DOWN


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 30 2009, 04:32 PM~15231911
> *Go back some pages and youll see this cat was called out on being a PHONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice ride. I wana juice my BMW just to let the ignorance run.. Bunch of same ole same .. The rides nice . Now get some Vogues tires on it or get some 24 to tuck like those Euro guys. Fuck these hating ass folk!!! do you!!!
> *


 :uh: and you are the one last year saying your juicing the roadmaster over a year and a half later and you still rolling stock with excuse after excuse.now its the bmw.fool you aint doing shit in the game but flapping your gums.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 1 2009, 04:31 AM~15237222
> *:uh: and you are the one last year saying your juicing the roadmaster over a year and a half later and you still rolling stock with excuse after excuse.now its the bmw.fool you aint doing shit in the game but flapping your gums.
> *


 :yessad: and kissing scottys ass now too I see :uh: how tha fuck you gonna be cool when someone dissed you over and over again? 

I'm done.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 1 2009, 04:31 AM~15237222
> *:uh: and you are the one last year saying your juicing the roadmaster over a year and a half later and you still rolling stock with excuse after excuse.now its the bmw.fool you aint doing shit in the game but flapping your gums.
> *


How the fuck you know what I'm doing. I've done more then your silly ass has bought! Go blow up some one else ass you bought rydder!read what I wrote before you open up your fucking mouth! My buick is a slow project. Along with the money I shell out for our bus. So get the hell on back to pa topic troll! :uh:


----------



## bigswanga




----------



## "G-Money"

:420: whats good riders.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Sep 30 2009, 04:21 PM~15230707
> *:thumbsdown:
> to the hating in this topic :uh:
> *


HOMIE I'M SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU. IT WAS A HALF-ASS JOKE. I'M OLD SKOOL AND TRADITIONAL. BUT HEY, IF YOU LIKE IT THEN DO YOU. DON'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK - PEACE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Sep 30 2009, 06:32 PM~15231911
> *Go back some pages and youll see this cat was called out on being a PHONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice ride. I wana juice my BMW just to let the ignorance run.. Bunch of same ole same .. The rides nice . Now get some Vogues tires on it or get some 24 to tuck like those Euro guys. Fuck these hating ass folk!!! do you!!!
> *


NEVER PHONY HOMIE.. I'M UNCUT.. AND ****** THAT KNOW ME KNOW WHAT'S UP. LIKE I TOLD YOU IN THE PAST. IF I EVER SEE YOU IN PERSON I'M FUCKIN YOU UP; NO QUESTIONS ASKED


----------



## 187PURE

D-BO.. GET AT ME FOOOOOOOOL!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 08:51 AM~15238522
> *NEVER PHONY HOMIE.. I'M UNCUT.. AND ****** THAT KNOW ME KNOW WHAT'S UP.  LIKE I TOLD YOU IN THE PAST.  IF I EVER SEE YOU IN PERSON I'M FUCKIN YOU UP; NO QUESTIONS ASKED
> *


Go do some lab work! House coat wearing old man! Your own folks called you put Derick! I aint said shit!


----------



## 187PURE

GANGSTA SHIT RIGHT HERE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNPXAEU_rcY&feature=related

YEAH.. THROW BACC GANGSTA

MOOOOOOOOOVIIIIIIIIIINNNNG!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 09:24 AM~15238839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOOOOOOOOOVIIIIIIIIIINNNNG!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 08:51 AM~15238522
> *NEVER PHONY HOMIE.. I'M UNCUT.. AND ****** THAT KNOW ME KNOW WHAT'S UP.  LIKE I TOLD YOU IN THE PAST.  IF I EVER SEE YOU IN PERSON I'M FUCKIN YOU UP; NO QUESTIONS ASKED
> *


Don' act like a G on here again, you's a bitch st8 tha fuck up phoney wanna be ...I know all the shit you told Tyrone on the downlow, tell'n him to stall you out and shit cuz people might see lol...and you ain't fucking nobody up...not even fundi. I've been cool on here but I havent forgot shit like them threats...I want to stay cool on here but there you go again actin' like "mini-G" or some shit so stop it while your ahead fool. 

and stop putin' the double c's and the end of your words, stop saying all the c-calls....this is lowriding not g-bang'n like Switchman done told yo'confused eastie ass and besides all that you ain't a rip anyway. :uh: your making positive lowriders look bad.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 10:56 AM~15239635
> *Don' act like a G on here again, you's a bitch st8 tha fuck up phoney wanna be ...I know all the shit you told Tyrone on the downlow, tell'n him to stall you out and shit cuz people might see lol...and you ain't fucking nobody up...not even fundi. I've been cool on here but I havent forgot shit like them threats...I want to stay cool on here but there you go again actin' like "mini-G" or some shit so stop it while your ahead fool.
> 
> and stop putin' the double c's and the end of your words, stop saying all the c-calls....this is lowriding not g-bang'n like Switchman done told yo'confused eastie ass and besides all that you ain't a rip anyway.  :uh: your making positive lowriders look bad.
> *


 :yes: 

And posting loc songs!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 12:56 PM~15239635
> *Don' act like a G on here again, you's a bitch st8 tha fuck up phoney wanna be ...I know all the shit you told Tyrone on the downlow, tell'n him to stall you out and shit cuz people might see lol...and you ain't fucking nobody up...not even fundi. I've been cool on here but I havent forgot shit like them threats...I want to stay cool on here but there you go again actin' like "mini-G" or some shit so stop it while your ahead fool.
> 
> and stop putin' the double c's and the end of your words, stop saying all the c-calls....this is lowriding not g-bang'n like Switchman done told yo'confused eastie ass and besides all that you ain't a rip anyway.  :uh: your making positive lowriders look bad.
> *


WHAT?? THE CONVO WASN'T NUTHIN LIKE THAT. I TOLD TYRONE LET'S BOTH CHILL ON THE COMPUTER DRAMA BECAUSE IT MAKES US BOTH LOOK STUPID; THAT'S WHAT I SAID. DON'T WORRY BOUT ME YOUNGIN.. WORRY ABOUT YOUR NON LOWRIDIN/IN THE BOX PARTS HAVIN ASS YA LI'L BITCH. AND ME AND SWITCH IS COOL.. WE WAS BOTH JOKIN. ONE MORE THING,, IF STARTIN BULLSHIT ON THE COMPUTER IS FUN TO YOU THEN ENJOY.. I ENJOY RIDIN AND YES INFANT LOC :uh: 

MOOOOOOOOVIIIIIIIIINNNNNG!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 1 2009, 01:07 PM~15239730
> *:yes:
> 
> And posting loc songs!!!!
> *


***** YOU WOULD'NT KNOW A LOC RECORD IF IT KREPT THROUGH YOUR ASS


----------



## 187PURE

HEY ANGEL.. YOU SAID EASTCOAST NINE OWES BLASTED ON YOU HUH.. I THINK IT WAS SOME B/Gs THAT RECOGNIZED A HOOK FOR TARGET PRACTICE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

ANGEL.. BITCH BOY WHERE YOU AT FOOL?? WHENEVER YOU WANNA CHUNK 'EM UP LI'L *****.. NO GLOVES


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You got the address. You know the face and the place. Believe me, you WILL get smashed on real proper. Like I said before, your fucking old, out of shape, and like 7" in shorter than me...so make sure your ass can cash the checks your mouth writes on here. 

As far as ridin' I was riding in the 90's bro...with a car worth 3x as much as you got right now. I got pics, and magazine articles..wtf you got?. 

You have a parts car with a fucked up vinyl top, a pep boys honda steering wheel, cracked frame, 4 doors, cheap rims, staind white upholstery....and just plain garbage overall...do you really wanna talk down on what CF is doin? I bet your registration is expired too. 

If you acted like you do on here and you were here in L.A....you'd been got fucked up by somebody....probably killed.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 02:46 PM~15240502
> *You got the address. You know the face and the place. Believe me, you WILL get smashed on real proper. Like I said before, your fucking old, out of shape, and like 7" in shorter than me...so make sure your ass can cash the checks your mouth writes on here.
> 
> As far as ridin' I was riding in the 90's bro...with a car worth 3x as much as you got right now. I got pics, and magazine articles..wtf you got?.
> 
> You have a parts car with a fucked up vinyl top, a pep boys honda steering wheel, cracked frame, 4 doors, cheap rims, staind white upholstery....and just plain garbage overall...do you really wanna talk down on what CF is doin? I bet your registration is expired too.
> 
> If you acted like you do on here and you were here in L.A....you'd been got fucked up by somebody....probably killed.
> *


SAME OLE SAME OLE WITH YOU LI'L *****. I SEEN THAT PICTURE OF YOU POSING NEXT TO AN MC IN A ZOOT SUITE LOOKING LIKE SOME CREEP. YOU FUNNY AS SHIT DOG

OH YEAH.. PAY YOUR PHONE BILL.. CHILD SUPPORT FIRST!


----------



## 187PURE

LOWRIDING IS LIKE SECOND NATURE TO ME.. I THREE WHEEL JUST TO GET MORNING COFFEE.. REAL RAP!

AYE D-BO!! I GOT A TELEGRAM FOR YO' ASS

MMMMOOOOOOOOVVVVINNNNNNNGGG!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 12:53 PM~15240560
> *SAME OLE SAME OLE WITH YOU LI'L *****.  I SEEN THAT PICTURE OF YOU POSING NEXT TO AN MC IN A ZOOT SUITE LOOKING LIKE SOME CREEP.  YOU FUNNY AS SHIT DOG
> 
> OH YEAH.. PAY YOUR PHONE BILL.. CHILD SUPPORT FIRST!
> *


Yeah punk, you seen that pic of that clean rider with the REAL nardi, daytons and 5.20's and 3k interior on it...take some lessons since you wanna talk shit on how I lowride. i mean serious, why the fuck you think my shit is still not drivable? You really think it's because I _couldn't_ of had it on the road by now? You gotta lotta nerve saying shit about my car when you have what you do :uh: 

chrome before the phone...and dont call me anyway, fuck you. You can say what you have to on here or when you come out this way.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 03:03 PM~15240663
> *Yeah punk, you seen that pic of that clean rider with the REAL nardi, daytons and 5.20's and 3k interior on it...take some lessons since you wanna talk shit on how I lowride. i mean serious, why the fuck you think my shit is still not drivable? You really think it's because I couldn't of had it on the road by now? You gotta lotta nerve saying shit about my car when you have what you do :uh:
> 
> chrome before the phone...and dont call me anyway, fuck you. You can say what you have to on here or when you come out this way.
> *


ok


----------



## 187PURE

APOLOGIES TO MY REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS. SOME FOOLS JUST LIKE TO KEEP SHIT GOING.. NOTICE HOW HE STARTED BACK UP WITH ME. I JUST GOTTA BE THE MATURE ONE

JUST MOVIN *****


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:10 PM~15240734
> *APOLOGIES TO MY REAL BLACK LOWRIDERS.  SOME FOOLS JUST LIKE TO KEEP SHIT GOING.. NOTICE HOW HE STARTED BACK UP WITH ME.  I JUST GOTTA BE THE MATURE ONE
> 
> JUST MOVIN *****
> *


Don't try to pull that black unity shit while trying to make me look bad and alienated lol...

If this topic was about riding instead of your bullshit that you post, it would be all good. *Have you noticed you hardly ever post shit that has to do with actual Lowriding?* you talk more about crip shit, nos gangster outta style clothes, garbage music that nobody really likes than cars :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 03:21 PM~15240834
> *Don't try to pull that black unity shit while trying to make me look bad and alienated lol...
> 
> If this topic was about riding instead of your bullshit that you post, it would be all good. Have you noticed you hardly ever post shit that has to do with actual Lowriding? you talk more about crip shit, nos gangster outta style clothes, garbage music that nobody really likes than cars :uh:
> *


NOTICE HOW IT TAKES YOU 10 YEARS AND 5 JOBS TO BUILD A RIDER. NOT ONLY DO YOU THINK YOU BLACK, YOU THINK YOU JAMAICAN :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

CHEESE TOAST GOT SOME AMATURES.. THEY BUST AND MISSED.. ***** I AIMS.. I WOULD HAVE FLATLINED YOUR ASS.. LIT'L MARKY MARK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:23 PM~15240848
> *NOTICE HOW IT TAKES YOU 10 YEARS AND 5 JOBS TO BUILD A RIDER.  NOT ONLY DO YOU THINK YOU BLACK, YOU THINK YOU JAMAICAN :roflmao:
> *


 Time is quality....clean and unique rider mean sacrifice, thats sumthin you don't know about obviously? Your sig says "you don't work, you don't eat" I guess you didn't work and got layed off for your rider! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ol' recession built rider havin' as *****! :roflmao: 

It's like Dippinit said _"People will not like what they can't afford to have, or can't build. That's why they say they are all street, because you can take any car, throw on some rims, and bunch of striping, and your done. Then you are supposedly keeping it real and OG"_


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:27 PM~15240877
> *CHEESE TOAST GOT SOME AMATURES.. THEY BUST AND MISSED..  ***** I AIMS.. I WOULD HAVE FLATLINED YOUR ASS.. LIT'L MARKY MARK
> *


 and why are you dissing theire= name, you have probs with them? lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 03:29 PM~15240898
> *Time is quality....clean and unique rider mean sacrifice, thats sumthin you don't know about obviously? Your sig says "you don't work, you don't eat" I guess you didn't work and got layed off for your rider!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ol' recession built rider havin' as *****! :roflmao:
> 
> It's like Dippinit said "People will not like what they can't afford to have, or can't build. That's why they say they are all street, because you can take any car, throw on some rims, and bunch of striping, and your done. Then you are supposedly keeping it real and OG"
> *


NAW YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP FETUS LOC. I GOT A SECRET WEAPON COMING OUT IN '010.. FOOLS BETTA WATCH OUT. AND AS FAR AS THE BLUE LUV BOAT.. MY SHIT IS MAKING HELLA PROGRESS. FRAME IS GETTIN SENT OUT FOR THAT BULLET PROOF VEST

MOO-MOO-MOOOOOOOOOOOVIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGG!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 03:31 PM~15240923
> *and why are you dissing theire= name, you have probs with them? lol
> *


NOPE.. I WAS FEELIN A LITTLE SORRY THAT THEY TRIED TO BLAST YOUR ASS.. ***** HAD QUEEN BEES BUZZN PAST HIS EAR


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 03:29 PM~15240898
> *Time is quality....clean and unique rider mean sacrifice, thats sumthin you don't know about obviously? Your sig says "you don't work, you don't eat" I guess you didn't work and got layed off for your rider!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ol' recession built rider havin' as *****! :roflmao:
> 
> It's like Dippinit said "People will not like what they can't afford to have, or can't build. That's why they say they are all street, because you can take any car, throw on some rims, and bunch of striping, and your done. Then you are supposedly keeping it real and OG"*


YEAH THAT'S COOL AND ALL.. BUT AINT NO WAY IN HELL I'MA PUT 60 G's IN A RIDER TO BE TORN UP IN THE STREETS; ESPECIALLY PHILLY/FILTHY. SHOW IS SHOW AND STREET IS STREET. LONG AS THE STREET CAR IS CLEAN.. FUCK IT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:34 PM~15240940
> *NAW YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP FETUS LOC.  I GOT A SECRET WEAPON COMING OUT IN '010.. FOOLS BETTA WATCH OUT.  AND AS FAR AS THE BLUE LUV BOAT.. MY SHIT IS MAKING HELLA PROGRESS.  FRAME IS GETTIN SENT OUT FOR THAT BULLET PROOF VEST
> 
> MOO-MOO-MOOOOOOOOOOOVIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGG!!
> *


It cost over 2k to have a frame wrapped the right way. Just the welding. Plus paint or powder coat. Cost you another 1k to get the body off, disconnected motor, rad hoses, exhaust, diff, mounts, hyd hoses and put it all back. And then another 700-1k to r/r all the suspension. Your stupid as fuck for doing that on THAT car. Whole damn car ain't worth that much :uh: 

and even if you gotta another frame, that shit will still be expensive either way. you need to sell that junk. 

you ain't got shit coming out scotty junior.


----------



## 187PURE

AND I STILL ROCC A PENDLETON.. OLD MAN LOSING SOME OF HIS CROP THOUGH.. CAN'T ROCC AN OL' SKOOL CURL  

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 1 2009, 01:36 PM~15240957-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE.. I WAS FEELIN A LITTLE SORRY THAT THEY TRIED TO BLAST YOUR ASS.. ***** HAD QUEEN BEES BUZZN PAST HIS EAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please.... :uh: you'd suck dick to get put on tha c side. don't matter what set.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:40 PM~15240981
> *YEAH THAT'S COOL AND ALL.. BUT AINT NO WAY IN HELL I'MA PUT 60 G's IN A RIDER TO BE TORN UP IN THE STREETS; ESPECIALLY PHILLY/FILTHY.  SHOW IS SHOW AND STREET IS STREET.  LONG AS THE STREET CAR IS CLEAN.. FUCK IT!
> *


Your confused as fuck. My shit is street-class. Any show I'd enter, thats the class they'd put me in, maybe MAYBE mild. Your in the "under-construction class" fool. Some shows have that class...you'd get 3rd place 90's lux. 

confused ass fool. A rider ain't supposed to be torn up, I don't care what class it's in. you don't have respect for your car.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 03:41 PM~15240992
> *It cost over 2k to have a frame wrapped the right way. Just the welding. Plus paint or powder coat. Cost you another 1k to get the body off, disconnected motor, rad hoses, exhaust, diff, mounts, hyd hoses and put it all back. And then another 700-1k to r/r all the suspension. Your stupid as fuck for doing that on THAT car. Whole damn car ain't worth that much :uh:
> 
> and even if you gotta another frame, that shit will still be expensive either way. you need to sell that junk.
> 
> you ain't got shit coming out scotty junior.
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT WITH A FRAME OFF. I RECKED MY CAR BACK IN '03. PUT THAT BITCH RIGHT BACK TOGETHER LESS THAN A MONTH. I SHOULD HAVE WRAPPED THAT BITCH, BUT I WANTED THE HATERS JAWS TO DROP WHEN THEY SEEN THE SHIT BACK ON THE STREET SO FAST. I LIKE TO HOP SO YES I'M SPENDING 3 STACKS TO GET IT WRAPPED.. JUST MOVIN *****


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

yeah, mooovin backwards


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Rod Stewart*, 187PURE, GREYTREY

TOMAS SAID GET OUTTA THIS TOPIC TOO!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

I see ain't a damn thing changed in this topic. :angry: 

West up, Angel!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

west up, you watch them videos I pm'd you? You get that M/F magazine?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 01:52 PM~15241073
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rod Stewart, 187PURE, GREYTREY
> 
> TOMAS SAID GET OUTTA THIS TOPIC TOO!!!!
> *


 hno: 

just readin' all the love being spread around these parts.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 1 2009, 01:58 PM~15241121
> *hno:
> 
> just readin' all the love being spread around these parts.
> *


 This is my white brutha and I'm claimin him just like loco in South Central lmao


----------



## 187PURE

I WAS LOOKING FOR THE "GANGSTER" TOPIC. I CAN'T FIND IT ANYWHERE


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 01:59 PM~15241131
> *This is my white brutha and I'm claimin him just like loco in South Central lmao
> *


 :angry: this ain't the booty house, sucka!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 01:57 PM~15241111
> *west up, you watch them videos I pm'd you? You get that M/F magazine?
> *


Haven't peeped the entire video yet. I told you who to contact about the magazines. Hit me on the horn later.


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w-pjglqSoU


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 1 2009, 02:02 PM~15241147
> *:angry: this ain't the booty house, sucka!
> *


obviously, you havint seen the movie. :uh: and obviously, you have homoism on your mind. I'm tell'n Jesse! lol


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 02:00 PM~15241133
> *I WAS LOOKING FOR THE "GANGSTER" TOPIC.  I CAN'T FIND IT ANYWHERE
> *


Thanks to you (and others) I had the topic deleted.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 1 2009, 02:03 PM~15241155
> *Haven't peeped the entire video yet. I told you who to contact about the magazines. Hit me on the horn later.
> *


 no...black forrest gump, the mag you called me about. Did you buy it?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 02:04 PM~15241166
> *obviously, you havint seen the movie.  :uh: and obviously, you have homoism on your mind. I'm tell'n Jesse! lol
> *


whatever, dude.

i'm out. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 1 2009, 02:04 PM~15241175
> *Thanks to you (and others) I had the topic deleted.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 1 2009, 04:04 PM~15241175
> *Thanks to you (and others) I had the topic deleted.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

AND AS FAR AS A FRAME-OFF, I GOT PEOPLE LIKE H&R BLOCK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 02:17 PM~15241265
> *AND AS FAR AS A FRAME-OFF, I GOT PEOPLE LIKE H&R BLOCK
> *


your tax return is going to that bullshit? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 04:34 PM~15241388
> *your tax return is going to that bullshit?   :uh:
> *


GOT DAMN RIGHT! AND THE CHANGE IS GOING TO A BOTTLE OF THUNDERBIRD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Buy a fucking 80's two door broughm (running or not), swap your '90 parts over on it. 90% of the lacs here in L.A. DO NOT have a FULL 90's upgrade and you have ALL the parts already. Have your side moldings bonded to fit. You'd be WAY ahead of the game if you did that, it would be cheaper to. Think about it. 

It make no sense at all to fix the 4 door IMO.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 04:42 PM~15241459
> *Buy a fucking 80's two door broughm (running or not), swap your '90 parts over on it. 90% of the lacs here in L.A. DO NOT have a FULL 90's upgrade and you have ALL the parts already. Have your side moldings bonded to fit. You'd be WAY ahead of the game if you did that, it would be cheaper to. Think about it.
> 
> It make no sense at all to fix the 4 door IMO.
> *


AIHT.. LIKE TO HEAR IT HERE IT GOES:

I'M GETTING A COUPE FROM THIS OLD MAN. I THOUGHT ABOUT STRIPPING MINE AND DOING THAT UP 90 STYLE. BUT THE LUV BOAT IS GOING TO BE A SUNDAY DRIVER FOR THE FAMILY.. THAT ENTAILS GOING TO ATLANTIC CITY, PICNICS, AND MAYBE MASHING A HO' FROM TIME TO TIME IN THE BACK SEAT. I HAD A COUPLE HO'S IN THE BACK OF THE BROUGHAM. ANYWAY, MY COUPE IS GOING TO GET REINFORCED TO THE MAX. KEEPING IT TRADINTIONAS WITH THE FOUR SQUARE LIGHTS IN THE FRONT. THAT GAURD STRIP ON THE DOORS IS COMING OFF THOUGH; I LIKE THE DOORS SMOOTH. BRAINS BLOWN? MAYBE.. BUT MY 4 DOOR IS GETTING A NEW SKELITON BECAUSE SOME BONES ARE BROKEN ON THIS ONE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 02:55 PM~15241532
> *AIHT.. LIKE TO HEAR IT HERE IT GOES:
> 
> I'M GETTING A COUPE FROM THIS OLD MAN.  I THOUGHT ABOUT STRIPPING MINE AND DOING THAT UP 90 STYLE.  BUT THE LUV BOAT IS GOING TO BE A SUNDAY DRIVER FOR THE FAMILY.. THAT ENTAILS GOING TO ATLANTIC CITY, PICNICS, AND MAYBE MASHING A HO' FROM TIME TO TIME IN THE BACK SEAT.  I HAD A COUPLE HO'S IN THE BACK OF THE BROUGHAM.  ANYWAY, MY COUPE IS GOING TO GET REINFORCED TO THE MAX.  KEEPING IT TRADINTIONAS WITH THE FOUR SQUARE LIGHTS IN THE FRONT.  THAT GAURD STRIP ON THE DOORS IS COMING OFF THOUGH; I LIKE THE DOORS SMOOTH.  BRAINS BLOWN? MAYBE.. BUT MY 4 DOOR IS GETTING A NEW SKELITON BECAUSE SOME BONES ARE BROKEN ON THIS ONE
> *


 your doing to much for too little.

It's better to have just one clean proper rider that two half ass riders. Your in a good position to have a NICE rider that nobody can say shit about anywhere. Take advantage of this opportunity. It's better, cheaper, nicer, less to deal with and collects less space.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 05:08 PM~15241673
> *your doing to much for too little.
> 
> It's better to have just one clean proper rider that two half ass riders. Your in a good position to have a NICE rider that nobody can say shit about anywhere. Take advantage of this opportunity. It's better, cheaper, nicer, less to deal with and collects less space.
> *


HMM.. YOU MAKE A GOOD POINT, BUT HARD TO PART WAYS WITH THE LUV BOAT


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b60_Y13IVJ0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 30 2009, 03:45 PM~15229610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 06:10 PM~15241698
> *HMM.. YOU MAKE A GOOD POINT, BUT HARD TO PART WAYS WITH THE LUV BOAT
> *


i feel you on that cuz i bout my 90 lac as a parts car now its hard for me to chop it up lol


----------



## cripn8ez

IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE

FUCCING GAS HOPPIN ABOUT 30 MINS AGO FUCC SHIT DAAM IT!!!!!!

DOES ANYONE HAVE A LEFT FENDER?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GOTTTTTT DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SNOW, WHAT WAS U DOING? GETTING SUM GET BACK FROM THE SHOW!! DAMN MAN MANNNN DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAYYYY :dunno: :tears:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 05:30 AM~15237407
> *:yessad: and kissing scottys ass now too I see :uh: how tha fuck you gonna be cool when someone dissed you over and over again?
> 
> I'm done.
> *


no im not kissing no ones ass i give credit where credit is due.i give you credit for building a show stopper.i give 187 pure credit cause hes putting it down on the streets here in philly hes a real rider but as for your buddy fundi i have no respect for him all he does is talk shit and isnt doing shit in the game


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 1 2009, 07:30 PM~15242497
> *GOTTTTTT DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SNOW, WHAT WAS U DOING? GETTING SUM GET BACK FROM THE  SHOW!! DAMN MAN MANNNN  DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAYYYY :dunno:  :tears:
> *



MAN DOING A HELLA GAD HOPPIN AND CAME DOWN ON SUM ROCS AND SLID INTO A SUBURBAN AND SMAAAASH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 12:57 PM~15240603
> *LOWRIDING IS LIKE SECOND NATURE TO ME.. I THREE WHEEL JUST TO GET MORNING COFFEE.. REAL RAP!
> 
> AYE D-BO!! I GOT A TELEGRAM FOR YO' ASS
> 
> MMMMOOOOOOOOVVVVINNNNNNNGGG!!!!
> *


***** please! :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 1 2009, 07:25 AM~15237911
> *How the fuck you know what I'm doing. I've  done more then your silly ass has  bought! Go blow up some one else ass you bought rydder!read what I wrote before you open up your fucking mouth! My buick is a slow project. Along with the money I shell out for our bus. So get the hell on back to pa topic troll! :uh:
> *


like i said any time you ready fool


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:26 PM~15242460
> *IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE
> 
> FUCCING GAS HOPPIN ABOUT 30 MINS AGO FUCC SHIT DAAM IT!!!!!!
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A LEFT FENDER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn ill keep a eye out.


----------



## cripn8ez

THANX


MAN MY ONLY CONCERN IS MATCHING THEM BLUE RAG PATS????


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:26 PM~15242460
> *IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE
> 
> FUCCING GAS HOPPIN ABOUT 30 MINS AGO FUCC SHIT DAAM IT!!!!!!
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A LEFT FENDER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that sucks hope all works out


----------



## cripn8ez

SUX BIG TIME AND THANX HOMIE IT WILL MY PAINTER JUST LEFT HE SAID HE CAN FIX IT HE MADE IT SO HE CAN FIX IT HAHA FUCC SHIT DAAAM IT MUTHA FUCCA


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 10:49 AM~15238512
> *HOMIE I'M SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU.  IT WAS A HALF-ASS JOKE.  I'M OLD SKOOL AND TRADITIONAL.  BUT HEY, IF YOU LIKE IT THEN DO YOU.  DON'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK  - PEACE
> *


its cool mang im into traditional to im still working on my other car
i just think this style of benx would look sick layed out


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:26 PM~15242460
> *IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE
> 
> FUCCING GAS HOPPIN ABOUT 30 MINS AGO FUCC SHIT DAAM IT!!!!!!
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A LEFT FENDER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 1 2009, 05:08 PM~15242832
> *no im not kissing no ones ass i give credit where credit is due.i give you credit for building a show stopper.i give 187 pure credit cause hes putting it down on the streets here in philly hes a real rider but as for your buddy fundi i have no respect for him all he does is talk shit and isnt doing shit in the game
> *


 awe nah bro, I was talking to fundi...not you.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:24 PM~15242968
> *SUX BIG TIME AND THANX HOMIE IT WILL MY PAINTER JUST LEFT HE SAID HE CAN FIX IT HE MADE IT SO HE CAN FIX IT HAHA FUCC SHIT DAAAM IT MUTHA FUCCA
> *


I WAS GONNA SAY FENDER 65 DOLLARS 35 SHIPPING :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 05:24 PM~15242968
> *SUX BIG TIME AND THANX HOMIE IT WILL MY PAINTER JUST LEFT HE SAID HE CAN FIX IT HE MADE IT SO HE CAN FIX IT HAHA FUCC SHIT DAAAM IT MUTHA FUCCA
> *


sorry homie...but charge it to the game, your a vet so you know how it is. you rolled the dice and came up with a 2. 

thats what happins to people who hop! dumb crusty lol! Let me know what parts your gonna need and I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 1 2009, 09:52 PM~15243717
> *oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:
> *




OOOOOH NO IS RIGHT AND YES IM SIC JUST LIKE THAT? :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

hit'n that water again..damn fool!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15244036
> *I WAS GONNA SAY FENDER 65 DOLLARS 35 SHIPPING :cheesy:
> *



ILL LET U KNOW IF I NEED IT?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 07:27 PM~15244091
> *ILL LET U KNOW IF I NEED IT?
> *


YEAH SOUNDS GOOD JUST ALWAYS EASIER WITH A REPLACE MENT, YEP LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP BIG DADDY


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 10:25 PM~15244070
> *sorry homie...but charge it to the game, your a vet so you know how it is. you rolled the dice and came up with a 2.
> 
> thats what happins to people who hop! dumb crusty lol! Let me know what parts your gonna need and I'll keep a lookout.
> *



yeah i know ill charge it to ur bank account haha  i am a vet thats y my shit will b bacc on the road the pit b 4 u know it or should i say b 4 u finish ur imp lol way b 4?????????? :0 


i got mostly everything i need just that left finder?


crusty these nuts!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 10:27 PM~15244091
> *ILL LET U KNOW IF I NEED IT?
> *




gang of negus in a circle smoking on sherm stixz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



haha my water dayz been ova foolie-o long long time ago lol :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 07:39 PM~15244170
> *yeah i know ill charge it to ur bank account haha  i am a vet thats y my shit will b bacc on the road the pit b 4 u know it or should i say b 4 u finish ur imp lol way b 4?????????? :0
> i got mostly everything i need just that left finder?
> crusty these nuts!!!!!!!!! haha
> *


keep yo head up bro....

now you have a reason to take them yellow parking stalls of your fender :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2009, 10:29 PM~15244120
> *YEAH SOUNDS GOOD JUST ALWAYS EASIER WITH A REPLACE MENT, YEP LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP BIG DADDY
> *



fo sho homie good lookin out bro that lowrider luv right there a helpin hand...... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ahhh time to drive some iron, you'll be all right frosty, don't trip. I'll be back later


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15244211
> *ahhh time to drive some iron, you'll be all right frosty, don't trip. I'll be back later
> *




u aint benching shit light wieght azz haha..


call me in the am im bout to hit the hay cuz i have to leave to the air port soon


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 07:22 PM~15244028
> *awe nah bro, I was talking to fundi...not you.
> *


  keep doing your thang i cannt wait to see the pics of your impala when shes done


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:26 PM~15242460
> *IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUCH!! :tears: 

Throw it in da gutta and go by anutha! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

you need a light and header panel or just the fender?


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2009, 04:41 AM~15244185
> *keep yo head up bro....
> 
> now you have a reason to take them yellow parking stalls of your fender :biggrin:
> *


 lol snuck it in


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2009, 08:41 PM~15244185
> *keep yo head up bro....
> 
> now you have a reason to take them yellow parking stalls of your fender :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2009, 01:18 AM~15246006
> *you need a light and header panel or just the fender?
> *



the parts aint what im worried about i have them well most its that dam color i made and them blue rag pats that my main concern?

have my beer cold sunday haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 1 2009, 07:44 PM~15244211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh time to drive some iron, you'll be all right frosty, don't trip. I'll be back later
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 1 2009, 08:19 PM~15244617
> * keep doing your thang i cannt wait to see the pics of your impala when shes done
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I cant ait to see you post anything you have yet done!!Just come on the boards and try to thug with bought lowriders.. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15246434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 6 2009, 09:58 AM~14995516
> *i had the black 240 sx on 13 la wires bolt ons and had the pink and teal s 10 with the small block
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Real OG hard core there!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 2 2009, 07:30 AM~15247486
> *:0
> And I cant ait to see you post anything you have yet done!!Just come on the boards and try to thug with bought lowriders..  :uh:
> :0
> *


bitch i forgot more then you know.yes i bought a few cars which your non working broke ass cannt do but i have built plenty of cars too.it would be different if you where doing someting in the game but all you do is talk shit and make excuses and try to act tough on here.your a straight up bitch and you talk about how your comming to philly ill give you the gas money when you get here cause i havent forgot what you said


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 2 2009, 07:36 AM~15247522
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Real OG hard core there!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: and you had a p.o.s. explorer and now you have another p.o.s.road master that is stock and i have a hopper a dancer and 2 lay and play cars so stop trying to pretend your somebody and do us all a faver and go kill yourself


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 1 2009, 07:39 AM~15237996
> *X mas money evey year pick up a job. I'm a 3rd shift nurse on weekends. Stay at home during week. Part time during winter wher ever to make ends for all my kids and famlira I suport during holiday.
> *


more lies just like his 50,000 a year job at the doughnut shop making 8 dollars an hour


----------



## 187PURE

MAN THIS COMPUTER GON' FUCK AROUND AND GET SOMEBODY FUCKED UP.. I'M JUST SAYING


----------



## 187PURE

CCARRII WHERE YA BEEN AT FOOL??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

This shit just stupid!!! Cats up here trying to be hard on line! :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 2 2009, 04:18 PM~15251862
> *This shit just stupid!!! Cats up here trying to be hard on line!  :uh:
> *


dont even try that shit.you bitch out when we were going to meet in maryland last winter the half way point.you flap your gums but you cannt back it.we will meet up one day


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice chatting with you Angel. Hopefully I will get out there and see some West coast ryding .. And I'll be off the diet!!! i want to try some waffles and chicken!!! Also gona try to swing by some other states on the way out there.. Maybe you can show me Vz wine garden and shop.. :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 2 2009, 09:13 PM~15254386
> *Nice chatting with you Angel. Hopefully I will get out there and see some West coast ryding .. And I'll be off the diet!!! i want to try some waffles and chicken!!! Also gona try to swing by some other states on the way out there.. Maybe you can show me Vz wine garden and shop.. :yes:
> *


Your gonna have to stay on a diet for the next 3 years to get rid of those titties you got. ***** gotta move his titties outta the way just to do a bench press :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2009, 07:21 AM~15256434
> *Your gonna have to stay on a diet for the next 3 years to get rid of those titties you got. ***** gotta move his titties outta the way just to do a bench press :uh:
> *


****** please! I can bench the bar plus! You up early slanging them oranges to rich white folk over in Scotty area! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

just got home, bout to knock out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2009, 08:24 AM~15256712
> *just got home, bout to knock out.
> *


Becouse you got low blood sugar...eat a snickers bar!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 2 2009, 03:57 AM~15246792
> *the parts aint what im worried about i have them well most its that dam color i made and them blue rag pats that my main concern?
> 
> have my beer cold sunday haha
> *


 :0 man I hope it dont rain tomorrow!


----------



## DKM ATX

youtube


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 2 2009, 11:13 PM~15254386
> *Nice chatting with you Angel. Hopefully I will get out there and see some West coast ryding .. And I'll be off the diet!!! i want to try some waffles and chicken!!! Also gona try to swing by some other states on the way out there.. Maybe you can show me Vz wine garden and shop.. :yes:
> *


LMFAO you aint shit


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 4 2009, 03:59 AM~15262448
> *LMFAO you aint shit
> *


maybe he will do some custom stereo jobs for you


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 4 2009, 03:59 AM~15262448
> *LMFAO you aint shit
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 4 2009, 01:20 PM~15263995
> *:cheesy:
> *


stay in NC, your kind isnt allowed on the shaw


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2009, 01:40 PM~15240981
> *YEAH THAT'S COOL AND ALL.. BUT AINT NO WAY IN HELL I'MA PUT 60 G's IN A RIDER TO BE TORN UP IN THE STREETS; ESPECIALLY PHILLY/FILTHY.  SHOW IS SHOW AND STREET IS STREET.  LONG AS THE STREET CAR IS CLEAN.. FUCK IT!
> *


Listen carefully to what 'G' says, '187Pure'.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 4 2009, 06:01 PM~15266238
> *stay in NC, your kind isnt allowed on the shaw
> *


Please! Being a country bou is a hot ticket. To many wana be thugs and bangers! Chica wana lay back with the accent slanghing farm *****! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15267555
> *Listen carefully to what 'G' says, '187Pure'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH I HEAR ALL THAT BUT G HAD IT LIKE THAT, ***** I DON'T! PLUS PHILLY STREETS ARE TOO FUCKED TO BE CHROMING EVERYTHING THAT'S GON' GET FUCKED UP IN 2 MONTHS. I GOT THE CHROME UPPER AND LOWER A-ARMS. CHROME BREATHER, HOSE, CHROME VALVE COVERS. MY CYLINDERS ARE CHROME. I'M BOUT TO GET CHROME COILS AND A CHROME REAR. THAT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME AS FAR AS CHROME. LIKE I TOLD CHICKEN EATER.. I'M NOT TRYING TO HURT THE GAME, I JUST WANNA BE IN IT AND PLAY FAIR


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 5 2009, 06:51 AM~15269739
> *Please! Being a country bou is a hot ticket. To many wana be thugs and bangers! Chica wana lay back with the accent slanghing farm *****!  :cheesy:
> *


AND DON'T BRING YOUR ASS UP HERE IN PHILLY EITHER GOMER.. I FUCK AROUND AND GET SOME SHORTIES TO RUN YOUR POCKETS *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 5 2009, 07:01 AM~15270087
> *AND DON'T BRING YOUR ASS UP HERE IN PHILLY EITHER GOMER.. I FUCK AROUND AND GET SOME SHORTIES TO RUN YOUR POCKETS *****
> *


Old nugga please! Let's go back like 250PG and chec your game out! Need some cheese with all that wine your black ass was doing! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2009, 04:26 PM~15242460
> *IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE
> 
> FUCCING GAS HOPPIN ABOUT 30 MINS AGO FUCC SHIT DAAM IT!!!!!!
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A LEFT FENDER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bring out the hazard tape!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 5 2009, 09:46 AM~15271258
> *bring out the hazard tape!!!!!
> *


You got nerve to talk ole house brotha!!! I heard the only reason you got a shirt becouse your the club beer runner!! No car having fool. I called the shop and them boys aint never heard of your ass!!! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Durn 2nd day of rainfall. :angry:


----------



## bigswanga

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 6 2009, 07:42 AM~15280783
> *:uh:
> *


Then get to kicking them stones! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 6 2009, 09:20 AM~15281417
> *Then get to kicking them stones! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Slow your roll fundimotorsports.In my opinion Your still prospecting in this game to speak to me *****.Wait til i speak to you...Ok go ahead i have spoken...lol


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 6 2009, 04:42 PM~15285388
> *Slow your roll fundimotorsports.In my opinion Your still prospecting in this game to speak to me *****.Wait til i speak to you...Ok go ahead i have spoken...lol
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Oct 6 2009, 04:42 PM~15285388-->
> 
> 
> 
> Slow your roll fundimotorsports.In my opinion Your still prospecting in this game to speak to me *****.Wait til i speak to you...Ok go ahead i have spoken...lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> I retract my statement..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Oct 6 2009, 05:13 PM~15285753
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 6 2009, 04:42 PM~15285388
> *Slow your roll fundimotorsports.In my opinion Your still prospecting in this game to speak to me *****.Wait til i speak to you...Ok go ahead i have spoken...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Day 3 of rain. This shit needs to clear up. Going to a Cruz in sat night. Gona take pic of some folks and cars. :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 7 2009, 10:59 AM~15290565
> *Day 3 of rain.
> *


:werd:
Shit fuckin sucks, mayne. The severe thunderstorms and flash flooding caused some more damage to my house last night. Shits fucking with my funds mayne, thought I was gonna be able to somewhat ball out while in Vegas this weekend for the supershow. :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2009, 08:46 PM~15259517
> *:0 man I hope it dont rain tomorrow!
> *



MAN WHERE WERE U FOO I WAS SCAAAARD OF A LIL RAIN WATER????????? :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 5 2009, 12:46 PM~15271258
> *bring out the hazard tape!!!!!
> *




HAZARD TAPE I GOT THE BEST TRAMA DOC ON IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


THROW IT N THE GUTTA AND PULL OUT ANOTHER....... TIME FOR THE LINCOLN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 02:58 PM~15293530
> *HAZARD TAPE I GOT THE BEST TRAMA DOC ON IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> THROW IT N THE GUTTA AND PULL OUT ANOTHER....... TIME FOR THE LINCOLN
> *


ya dig :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 7 2009, 11:58 AM~15293530
> *HAZARD TAPE I GOT THE BEST TRAMA DOC ON IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> THROW IT N THE GUTTA AND PULL OUT ANOTHER....... TIME FOR THE LINCOLN
> *


Why you even respond to that shirt wearing African booty scratcher! :uh:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Who gettin married? I'll take the pics for ya  
































































:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Oct 8 2009, 12:15 PM~15303393
> *Who gettin married? I'll take the pics for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

vegas bound. see you there tyrone


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2009, 12:34 AM~15309572
> *vegas bound. see you there tyrone
> *


 :thumbsup: 

*Me too*


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 9 2009, 12:34 AM~15309572-->
> 
> 
> 
> vegas bound. see you there tyrone
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Oct 9 2009, 10:24 AM~15311768
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Me too
> *


I'll be out ther also :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

THE 1ST WEST COAST RAPPER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aSZUvhR9LI

BAD TIMES


----------



## cripn8ez

YO WATCH THIS IT WILL TAKE U WAY BACC!!!!! WEST COAST LA BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMKQsRrkBWg


----------



## cripn8ez

OLD SKOOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDjIvPpL258


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 9 2009, 01:16 PM~15312994
> *OLD SKOOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDjIvPpL258
> *


Next NC Cruz ima need back up! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

Vegas is off the chain. Seen a lot of yall out here so far


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2009, 11:34 AM~15324445
> *Vegas is off the chain. Seen a lot of yall out here so far
> *


You'll standing around singing koom by ya and shit? :0


----------



## Skim

No we out here checkin hoes and talkin about you and scotty sittin at home singin old ***** spirituals and cotton field blues.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15326348
> *No we out here checkin hoes and talkin about you and scotty sittin at home singin old ***** spirituals and cotton field blues.
> *


 :0 I just got in from Va checking fool! Ole Scotty ass suppose to be ther? What he said. We in the streets over here!


----------



## D-BO

Look who I ran into in Vegas!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Oct 12 2009, 11:48 AM~15330809
> *Look who I ran into in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: HAHA THAT FOO IS M.I.A??????????


GOOD DEAL THERE MAN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## cutdog1978




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2009, 12:34 AM~15309572
> *vegas bound. see you there tyrone
> *


Why didn't you call me?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 11 2009, 11:34 AM~15324445
> *Vegas is off the chain. Seen a lot of yall out here so far
> *


 :biggrin: Good to finally meet you Skim


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 12 2009, 04:40 PM~15334661
> *Why didn't you call me?
> *


Probley because he didnt wanna bother you at that place you ALWAYS at










































































Work


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2009, 09:18 AM~15341178
> *Probley because he didnt wanna bother you at that place you ALWAYS at
> Work
> *


What up, Benny?! You ain't lieing about that! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 12 2009, 05:40 PM~15334661
> *Why didn't you call me?
> *


I didnt have your digits :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 12 2009, 06:12 PM~15334954
> *:biggrin: Good to finally meet you Skim
> *


good to meet you too homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

THE BIG M


----------



## Purple21

I feel where most are coming from on the G topic going way out. Its good to see a topic that is trying to recognize those in Black Lowriding.


Regards

Purple

____
dossier surendettement


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 01:51 AM~15351347
> *THE BIG M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 13 2009, 12:34 PM~15343250
> *What up, Benny?! You ain't lieing about that!  :biggrin:
> *


I try to tell the truth 99% of the time  
Not much is up TY...Just trying to stay a float..
I wished my plans hadnt of changed for Vegas. :angry: 
Oh well next year


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 14 2009, 02:42 PM~15356258
> *I try to tell the truth 99% of the time
> Not much is up TY...Just trying to stay a float..
> I wished my plans hadnt of changed for Vegas. :angry:
> Oh well next year
> *


 post pics and be quiet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2009, 04:12 PM~15357309
> *post pics and be quiet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 take your own advice!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 14 2009, 04:27 PM~15357490
> *:0 take your own advice!
> *


I'm not the one who's rollin!

whats up with that Garbageman-500 pace car you got??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2009, 07:41 PM~15359848
> *I'm not the one who's rollin!
> 
> whats up with that Garbageman-500 pace car you got??
> *


It will out run your pile of parts! I'm in the streets you in a garage!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 01:51 AM~15351347
> *THE BIG M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD PICTURE I SEE YOU SQUEEZED UP FRONT :cheesy: , WISH WE COULD HAVE TALKED LONGER, IT WAS A LONG WEEKAND


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 09:44 PM~15360829
> *GOOD PICTURE I SEE YOU SQUEEZED UP FRONT :cheesy: , WISH WE COULD HAVE TALKED LONGER, IT WAS A LONG WEEKAND
> *


I know man but we still had good convo. It was good finally meeting you homeboy.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 12 2009, 06:40 PM~15334661
> *Why didn't you call me?
> *



Whats good witcha Fam.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15361962
> *I know man but we still had good convo. It was good finally meeting you homeboy.
> *


 ol' country gangster tagger oahu lookin *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2009, 10:08 AM~15365384
> *ol' country gangster tagger oahu lookin *****!!!!!!!!
> *


He was wearing them ball chaffing pants and a tight M. t shirt!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 5 2009, 10:45 AM~15271881
> *You got nerve to talk ole house brotha!!! I heard the only reason you got a shirt becouse your the club beer runner!! No car having fool. I called the shop and them boys aint never heard of your ass!!! :angry:
> *


sure you did!!!! go cook for your cave ho!!! and get some relaxer for those zebras of yours *****!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> Whats good witcha Fam.
> [/b]


Living, cuz. Doing my best to live. You letting the '96 go?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2009, 12:25 PM~15366782
> *sure you did!!!!  go cook for your cave ho!!!  and get some relaxer for those zebras of yours *****!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
Nothing new I see! You house nugga! You been anitched out! You still owns me a bottle of wine from you vineyards!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2009, 12:39 PM~15366931
> *:uh:
> Nothing new I see! You house nugga! You been anitched out! You still owns me a bottle of wine from you vineyards!!
> *


go suck your titddies *****!!!!! you need some calcium!!!


----------



## loco4

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2009, 12:45 PM~15366990
> *go suck your titddies *****!!!!!  you need some calcium!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i had to laugh at that shit!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2009, 12:45 PM~15366990
> *go suck your titddies *****!!!!!  you need some calcium!!!
> *


When I come out there! You betta have my bottle of wine and wings!

And angel! Post some picks you Billy banks reject!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 15 2009, 02:36 PM~15366889
> *Living, cuz. Doing my best to live. You letting the '96 go?
> *


Yes sir......don't really have need for a 4 door as of now. plus it dose more sitting then anything so why keep it. 

Doing your best to live. I hear ya playboy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2009, 07:01 PM~15371004
> *When I come out there! You betta have my bottle of wine and wings!
> 
> And angel! Post some picks you Billy banks reject!
> *


 fuck you pendulum titties!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2009, 02:56 PM~15380008
> *fuck you pendulum titties!!!!!!!!
> *


O:


----------



## chevy_boy

*Same shit different day I see........* :nicoderm: 

*West crackin in here folks..........  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its cold out! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

It's about damn time LRM did an article about Terry Anderson. 

Also, let's see how good you guys are....did anyone notice whats wrong with that high dollar orange 64 rag on page 64 in the new LRM? I can't believe the owner and club of that car spent all that money on such a nice car, got a STUDIO photo shoot with LRM and had the car looking like that! :thumbsdown:


----------



## cobrakarate

its really the second time lrm did a feature on terry. i think he was in the mag in the early 90's

its good to see him in the magazine. 

it educates the young dudes.

cobra


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Oct 18 2009, 12:27 PM~15392868
> *its really the second time lrm did a feature on terry.  i think he was in the mag in the early 90's
> 
> its good to see him in the magazine.
> 
> it educates the young dudes.
> 
> cobra
> *


Your right.


----------



## "G-Money"

out dippin at a show this pass weekend. 










Good Morning riders.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15369926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i had to laugh at that shit!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> out dippin at a show this pass weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning riders.
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: FAMILY IS WHAT ITS ABOUT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15369926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i had to laugh at that shit!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

whats good people


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 15 2009, 11:55 AM~15365898
> *He was wearing them ball chaffing pants and a tight M.  t shirt!
> *


oh here u go :uh: shut it you ol' jim crow ass *****. You and ya country ass cave bitch so backwoods, yall probably eat flour and shit pancakes on sunday mornin. ol chicken george ass ***** :uh:


----------



## D-BO

> out dippin at a show this pass weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning riders.
> [/b]


Looking good, fam!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Oct 20 2009, 02:32 AM~15410160
> *Looking good, fam!
> *


  right on D-Bo.


----------



## loco4

what it dew locz


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll booty scratchers!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

What up Tyrone, G, and Double V? I sent all you guys a PM. hope to hear from all ya'll soon. Hope all is good brothas!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Oct 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15418043
> *What up Tyrone, G, and Double V?  I sent all you guys a PM.  hope to hear from all ya'll soon.  Hope all is good brothas!
> *


I'll get atcha Fam.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2009, 12:11 AM~15410055
> *oh here u go :uh: shut it you ol' jim crow ass *****. You and ya country ass cave bitch so backwoods, yall probably eat flour and shit pancakes on sunday mornin. ol chicken george ass ***** :uh:
> *


waddup Skim


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

birth of Fundi


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Oct 20 2009, 08:40 PM~15418043
> *What up Tyrone, G, and Double V?  I sent all you guys a PM.  hope to hear from all ya'll soon.  Hope all is good brothas!
> *


I got you, Sean! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 21 2009, 09:43 AM~15422021
> *birth of Fundi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


better then being a old ass shirt wearing house boy!!!


----------



## Skim

:0 :0


----------



## Skim

*SUP D-BO YOU A FOOL! VEGAS WAS OFF THE CLIFF HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!*



> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> *SUP D-BO YOU A FOOL! VEGAS WAS OFF THE CLIFF HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> LOOK AT THE ESE N THE BACC THROWING UP THE BIG "B" LOL U GUYS WAS BANGING UP THERE?????? :0
Click to expand...


----------



## cadillacj

i need a moon for my big body


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Oct 22 2009, 09:01 AM~15433301
> *i need a moon for my big body
> *


 :0 
How bad.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 21 2009, 07:07 PM~15428001
> *better then being a old ass shirt wearing house boy!!!
> *


FUCK YOU FIDDLER!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 22 2009, 09:07 AM~15433365
> *:0
> How bad.
> *


I WANNA PUT IT IN BEFOR I PATTERN MY ROOF AND I JUST GOT THE PAINT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Oct 22 2009, 10:11 AM~15434008
> *I WANNA PUT IT IN BEFOR I PATTERN MY ROOF AND I JUST GOT THE PAINT
> *


  
Let me see if this Va brotha has one still. Its uncut.


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15436089
> *
> Let me see if this Va brotha has one still. Its uncut.
> *


cool .is it a 42


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Oct 22 2009, 02:56 PM~15436509
> *cool .is it a 42
> *


Will check.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433815
> *FUCK YOU FIDDLER!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: 
You setting a bad example old neggsa! Go kick rocks in a retirment home! By the way. What did USC say!






Not a damn thing! They don't like your morgun freeman looking ass either!


----------



## D-BO

> *SUP D-BO YOU A FOOL! VEGAS WAS OFF THE CLIFF HOMEBOY!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> LOOK AT THE ESE N THE BACC THROWING UP THE BIG "B" LOL U GUYS WAS BANGING UP THERE?????? :0
> 
> 
> 
> We were G'd up getting our walk on and all, fam!  :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2009, 07:14 AM~15391801
> *It's about damn time LRM did an article about Terry Anderson.
> 
> Also, let's see how good you guys are....did anyone notice whats wrong with that high dollar orange 64 rag on page 64 in the new LRM? I can't believe the owner and club of that car spent all that money on such a nice car, got a STUDIO photo shoot with LRM and had the car looking like that! :thumbsdown:
> *


Come on Mr.Low Rider critic..Speak on Gino`s ride :uh: 









Oh and havent had time to get my comp fixed to upload pics from my camera :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Oct 23 2009, 01:18 AM~15441234
> *We were G'd up getting our walk on and all, fam!   :biggrin:
> *



shit wish i could have made it but ill b there next yr fo sho.. ill b walking with u gyz fo sho haha  unity n the lowrider community is where its at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF. :420:


----------



## bigswanga

> TGIF. :420:
> [/b]


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Oct 22 2009, 02:56 PM~15436509
> *cool .is it a 42
> *


Sold. He just did too. Well keep a eye out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433815
> *FUCK YOU FIDDLER!!!!!!!
> *


Guess what USC said!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433815
> *FUCK YOU FIDDLER!!!!!!!
> *


I'm out riding *****!!!!! up I95 to do some chin checking!!!!!!! :0


----------



## plague

DONALD FROM MAJESTICS GOT TO TALK TO HIM FOR AWILE AT THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS AND HE SHARED SOME HISTORY AND STORIES OF BLACK LOWRIDING FROM BACK IN THE DAY GOOD PEOPLE. AND THE HISTORY OF RACISM AND NOW THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT. WAS A HIGHLIGHT OF THE DAY FOR ME, SO I SNAPPED THIS PICTURE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 22 2009, 11:03 PM~15441747
> *Come on Mr.Low Rider critic..Speak on Gino`s ride :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and havent had time to get my comp fixed to upload pics from my camera :angry:
> *


In the LRM photos, the door gaps and hood gaps are WAY outta alignment. hoodlip and side moldingsand striping don't line up at all. Look at the hood, trunk and doors. The leafing looks like a two lane highway...the gaps are that bad. 

what up wit that!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15451070
> *In the LRM photos, the door gaps and hood gaps are WAY outta alignment. hoodlip and side moldingsand striping don't line up at all. Look at the hood, trunk and doors. The leafing looks like a two lane highway...the gaps are that bad.
> 
> what up wit that!
> *


 :uh: 


















Good eye.  







Now finish your car so we can nic pic it :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15451070
> *In the LRM photos, the door gaps and hood gaps are WAY outta alignment. hoodlip and side moldingsand striping don't line up at all. Look at the hood, trunk and doors. The leafing looks like a two lane highway...the gaps are that bad.
> 
> what up wit that!
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 23 2009, 09:38 PM~15451187
> *:uh:
> Good eye.
> Now finish your car so we can nic pic it  :biggrin:
> *


Thats okay with me, you might see something I missed or done stupid


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2009, 09:34 AM~15452907
> *Thats okay with me, you might see something I missed or done stupid
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

big al said it</span>


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 23 2009, 12:12 PM~15446105
> *Sold. He just did too. Well keep a eye out.
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 24 2009, 08:01 AM~15453255
> *big  al  said it</span>
> *


 okay, but only since _you_ said it.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2009, 06:34 AM~15452907
> *Thats okay with me, you might see something I missed or done stupid
> *


CoughCoughframeCoughCough




:biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 24 2009, 08:01 AM~15453255
> *big  al  said it</span>
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I just rode this Caddi and it hops!!! Hey Angell all you peeps can get on this and ride down the shaw!!! super Mexican caddi!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: 











I was there!!!! :cheesy: 

Getting ready for the night stuff.. All these weman gona be dressed up and looking sexy!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 24 2009, 12:13 PM~15454497
> *CoughCoughframeCoughCough
> :biggrin:
> *


 frame is so clean you can eat off it...wutchu talmbout???????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2009, 03:55 PM~15455624
> *frame is so clean you can eat off it...wutchu talmbout???????
> *


  :uh: 
Like your ass needs to eat! Always thinking about enchiladas and shit!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 24 2009, 07:01 PM~15456642
> *  :uh:
> Like your ass needs to eat! Always thinking about  enchiladas and shit!
> *


goe milk your titties *****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2009, 09:12 PM~15457426
> *goe milk your titties *****!!!!!!!!!
> *


Go pick grapes on Wendells wine yard!!! better yet go clean one his 2 look alike Lexus!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2009, 03:55 PM~15455624
> *frame is so clean you can eat off it...wutchu talmbout???????
> *


 :uh: 
I wanna put it on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 24 2009, 10:38 PM~15457999
> *:uh:
> I wanna put it on the bumper :biggrin:
> *


I don't even know how to hit switches and make a car hop to be honest. :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 19 2009, 03:34 PM~15400429
> *:thumbsup: FAMILY IS WHAT ITS ABOUT
> *


Nice meeting you at the Vegas Show


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2009, 06:28 AM~15459452
> *I don't even know how to hit switches and make a car hop to be honest.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: I dont believe you :angry: 

Anyone can raise and lower a car.....I just want to make your car do 45 inches


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 25 2009, 08:10 AM~15459785
> *:uh:  I dont believe you :angry:
> 
> Anyone can raise and lower a car.....I just want to make your car do 45 inches
> *


 :0. Boo on clown cars! Low and slow!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 25 2009, 06:10 PM~15462875
> *:0. Boo on clown cars! Low and slow!
> *


 :uh: 
You got ALOT to learn


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 25 2009, 08:19 PM~15464031
> *:uh:
> You got ALOT to learn
> *


  
I'd rather see ogz laying frame and dragging. Then hopping. Boring! Cruzing was a art form and love. Its a lowrider. Not ass down front look like a bull dog. You'll afraid to lay cross member any more. And put them skirts on the ground. See nothing but tire. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2009, 04:41 AM~15467084
> *
> I'd rather see ogz laying frame and dragging. Then hopping.  Boring! Cruzing was a art form and love. Its a lowrider. Not ass down front look like a bull dog. You'll afraid to lay cross member any more. And put them skirts on the ground. See nothing but tire.  :angry:
> *


 finally hershey nipples says something that makes sence!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2009, 06:50 AM~15467607
> *finally hershey nipples says something that makes sence!
> *


I know more then I let on. Maybe not a traditional low. But every ride I ever had layed frame and cross member. Love the look of tuck. Big rims or little. Nice even under car is where its at.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2009, 04:41 AM~15467084
> *
> I'd rather see ogz laying frame and dragging. Then hopping.  Boring! Cruzing was a art form and love. Its a lowrider. Not ass down front look like a bull dog. You'll afraid to lay cross member any more. And put them skirts on the ground. See nothing but tire.   :angry:
> *


 :uh: 
This isnt the 70s :uh: Plus whites and hispanics are into laying like that...And what the fuck can you do with a car that only lay and play?(drive it. lay it and look at it? Now thats boring!)I love seeing layed riders hit manholes and potholes.. :uh: Bust a hose and watch what happens lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 08:10 AM~15468144
> *:uh:
> This isnt the 70s :uh:  Plus whites and hispanics are into laying like that...And what the fuck can you do with a car that only lay and play?(drive it. lay it and look at it? Now thats boring!)I love seeing layed riders hit manholes and potholes.. :uh: Bust a hose and watch what happens  lol
> *


 you lift to drive! And that where the art and talent come in! Paint clean chrome and big blocks. The car will speek for it self! And no messed up door jams. Motor mounts. And any shittty install will fall apart. Skid plates! Don't use cheap air line for juice and run hard lines thru frame! Du ! And you soppuse to be schooling me! I bet you don't even know why rides started to and had to get juiced. Let me guess 13z been around for ever too! I got train springs on my boys bomb and sand bags!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 08:10 AM~15468144
> *And what the fuck can you do with a car that only lay and play?(drive it. lay it and look at it? Now thats boring!)I
> *


Weman! I aint tring hop and impress other ******!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 08:10 AM~15468144
> *:uh:
> This isnt the 70s :uh:  Plus whites and hispanics are into laying like that...And what the fuck can you do with a car that only lay and play?(drive it. lay it and look at it? Now thats boring!)I love seeing layed riders hit manholes and potholes.. :uh: Bust a hose and watch what happens  lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2009, 11:36 AM~15469790
> *you lift to drive! And that where the art and talent come in! Paint clean chrome and big blocks. The car will speek for it self! And no messed up door jams. Motor mounts. And any shittty install will fall apart.  Skid plates!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use cheap air line for juice and run hard lines thru frame!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Du ! And you soppuse to be schooling me! I bet you don't even know why rides started to and had to get juiced. Let me guess 13z been around for ever too! I got train springs on my boys bomb and sand bags!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You sound like a real fool.....
Obviously you get your info from the internet.

Lift your car to drive = debree on cylinder shaft results in bad shafts + constant pressure on hoses
Messed up doorjams from poor structured chassis = No metal on frame abuse ect..
Motor mounts? Lazy ass ***** go work on your shit or use urethane mounts.
Now really found this funny as hell!


> * Don't use cheap air line for juice and run hard lines thru frame!*


You better get the real history ***** and dont ask me any stupid questions about why a ride was cut (black lowriders terms)
Theres a reason for everything whats your reason? :uh: 
And one more thing Tell me how sucessful you are running Complete hardlines through a full wrapped frame expecially a X frame.Country man you got alot to learn


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

....you people.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2009, 01:37 PM~15470869
> *:uh:
> *


You know its the truth Angel..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2009, 01:47 PM~15470949
> *....you people.
> *


Meaning?


----------



## Tyrone

This is about to get good!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I don't have a problem with clean hoppers. Most cars out here hopping look like crap though. 

I wouldn't build a car to hop. I don't want the maintenance issues and expense associated with it. Hopping causes all kinds of stress on the car. It can fuck up your gaps, frame (even if it's reinforced) quarters, seat frames, sometimes you'll never get your windows moldings aligned right, paint chips etc. Too much hassle for me.

I like show cars that drive on the street that require minimum maintenance. If I can't fade another car like mine just by showing up w/o hopping, Lowriding is boring to me. 

Plus, all I really care about when it comes to MY car is earning my club's plaque. The standards are already there for me to go by.


----------



## DIPN714

REAL TALK


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2009, 02:33 PM~15471365
> *I don't have a problem with clean hoppers. Most cars out here hopping look like crap though.
> 
> .
> Plus, all I really care about when it comes to MY car is earning my club's plaque. The standards are already there for me to go by.
> *


 :uh: Thats a contradiction.Its no such thing as a clean hopper...The minite it leaves the ground something will catch your eye and you classify it as you say crap :uh: 



> *I wouldn't build a car to hop. I don't want the maintenance issues and expense associated with it*


To each his own


> *Hopping causes all kinds of stress on the car. It can fuck up your gaps, frame (even if it's reinforced) quarters, seat frames, sometimes you'll never get your windows moldings aligned right, paint chips etc. Too much hassle for me.*


Now you sound like your building a show car :uh:



> *I like show cars that drive on the street that require minimum maintenance. If I can't fade another car like mine just by showing up w/o hopping, Lowriding is boring to me. *


So let me guess when you pull up people are going :worship: :worship: :worship: because you have a car simular to someone elses and saying :0 :0 :0 your car is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and man that car over there that looks like yours is :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: ? Thats exciting?
Wake me up when the hop start...Ill just walk away when the cars i dont like hop..lol


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2009, 02:33 PM~15471365
> *I don't have a problem with clean hoppers. Most cars out here hopping look like crap though.
> 
> I wouldn't build a car to hop. I don't want the maintenance issues and expense associated with it. Hopping causes all kinds of stress on the car. It can fuck up your gaps, frame (even if it's reinforced) quarters, seat frames, sometimes you'll never get your windows moldings aligned right, paint chips etc. Too much hassle for me.
> 
> I like show cars that drive on the street that require minimum maintenance. If I can't fade another car like mine just by showing up w/o hopping, Lowriding is boring to me.
> 
> Plus, all I really care about when it comes to MY car is earning my club's plaque. The standards are already there for me to go by.
> *


It appears the days of clean hoppers have come and gone. Back in the '90's there were quite a few clean hoppers. Cars like Zeus' 'Mr. Blvd.', Del Dog's 'Tracy Blue', 'G's' 'Santana Banana', Big Ratt's 'Christine', Switchmans cars, and any of the cars Big Punchie built/owned.

With the cars/owners mentioned above, they didn't hop unless there was money on the line. They didn't hop for the sake of hopping or hopped people at random. I think that's one reason why their cars stayed so clean (or well maintained). 

The way you're building your car is nice, Angel. You're a show/street builder. There are those who can build cars that way, but they still swang 'em.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 02:48 PM~15471511
> *:uh: Thats a contradiction.Its no such thing as a clean hopper...The minite it leaves the ground something will catch your eye and you classify it as you say crap :uh:
> To each his own
> 
> No, theres some cars I've seen hop that are cool to me. A clean impala or regal hopping 30-40 inches is always nice.
> 
> Now you sound like your building a show car :uh:
> 
> Yes, but it's important to me that I don't fuck up my car. What I said about damage is true.
> 
> So let me guess when you pull up people are going  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: because you have a car simular to someone elses and saying  :0  :0  :0  your car is  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and man that car over there that looks like yours is  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: ? Thats exciting?
> Wake me up when the hop start...Ill just walk away when the cars i dont like hop..lol
> *



YES....it is. Besides, I'd like to see ONE 64 impala that has a color scheme or patterns like mine in the United States. Mine is really simple, yet unique and not overdone and it works.  

Hopping has become so boring, it's stupid. The reaction is is more based on a 'surprise or wow!' factor rather than appreciation of the cleanliness or custom work involved on the car itself. Any fool can walk into a hydro shop with 5k in his pocket and drive out hittin' back bumper. BORING!

If I went to a show with some respectable competition and some competent judges, It would make me feel really GOOD just to place...even if it's 3rd place.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 26 2009, 04:07 PM~15472432
> *
> YES....it is. Besides, I'd like to see ONE 64 impala that has a color scheme or patterns like mine in the United States. Mine is really simple, yet unique and not overdone and it works.
> 
> Any fool can walk into a hydro shop with 5k in his pocket and drive out hittin' back bumper. BORING![/color]
> If I went to a show with some respectable competition and some competent judges, It would make me feel really GOOD just to place...even if it's 3rd place.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Hopping has become so boring, it's stupid. The reaction is is more based on a 'surprise or wow!' factor rather than appreciation of the cleanliness or custom work involved on the car itself
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angel hasnt none of that changed.Its still quality and craftmanship into hoppers..You too busy focusing on junk to see what it takes.
> Yea but 5k aint gonna get you inches Angel thats where the fun is at..A car with 12 inch strokes will hit the bumper..But if a muh fugga can lock up 20s and hit the bumper and lay then what? Hes having a better day than you
> 
> Im done with schooling for today come back next week class so i can tell you why we reinforce our quarted panals lol *


----------



## chevy_boy

uffin: 

*Looks like school is in session........ now this is how the topic suppose to go!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 04:29 PM~15472654
> *Angel hasnt none of that changed.Its still quality and craftmanship into hoppers..You too busy focusing on junk to see what it takes.
> Yea but 5k aint gonna get you inches Angel thats where the fun is at..A car with 12 inch strokes will hit the bumper..But if a muh fugga can lock up 20s and hit the bumper and lay then what? Hes having a better day than you
> 
> Im done with schooling for today come back next week class so i can tell you why we reinforce our quarted panals  lol *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I here both sides. Fellas. But Hopping gets old. I like the talent part. patterns , chrome , paint , you name it shit you say you did not bought.. Who wants to see 100 , (2) door 64z switched up on tiny white walls , can't lay crossmeber and basically the same shit!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ hence why i do street , charity shows and cruzing.. Fuck Jack stands.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 04:29 PM~15472654
> *Angel hasnt none of that changed.Its still quality and craftmanship into hoppers..You too busy focusing on junk to see what it takes.
> Yea but 5k aint gonna get you inches Angel thats where the fun is at..A car with 12 inch strokes will hit the bumper..But if a muh fugga can lock up 20s and hit the bumper and lay then what? Hes having a better day than you
> 
> Im done with schooling for today come back next week class so i can tell you why we reinforce our quarted panals  lol
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2009, 05:46 PM~15473569
> *I here both sides. Fellas. But Hopping gets old. I like the talent part. patterns , chrome , paint , you name it shit you say you did not bought..  Who wants to see 100  , (2) door 64z switched up on tiny white walls ,  can't lay crossmeber and basically the same shit!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ hence why i do street , charity shows and cruzing.. Fuck Jack stands..  :biggrin:
> *


You dont know what you like..Your a Fundimentalist :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475883
> *You dont know what you like..Your a Fundimentalist :uh:
> *


I like it all. You booty scratcher!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475883
> *You dont know what you like..Your a Fundimentalist :uh:
> *


 yeah, well...you still ain't got no shins!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

Top of the morning riders and wanna bee`s :wave:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2009, 06:26 AM~15479177
> *yeah, well...you still ain't got no shins!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And you can actually see that past all that sparkling chrome :uh: 
Typical youngsters :uh: 


lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2009, 05:46 PM~15473569
> *I here both sides. Fellas. But Hopping gets old. I like the talent part. patterns , chrome , paint , you name it shit you say you did not bought..  Who wants to see 100  , (2) door 64z switched up on tiny white walls ,  can't lay crossmeber and basically the same shit!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ hence why i do street , charity shows and cruzing.. Fuck Jack stands..  :biggrin:
> *


What you've posted here is basically what lowriding has been for the last twenty years. The '64 Impala is the most well known car in lowriding. How many different ways have you seen one built? Thousands of different ways, but with similarities (white walls, 13"-14" wire wheels, convertibles/2-doors). So, who wants to continue to see that? There's many other cars from GM that can be built other than a '64 Impala (or any Impala), but people continue to buiild them. To me, that's boring.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 27 2009, 11:03 AM~15481292
> *What you've posted here is basically what lowriding has been for the last twenty years. The '64 Impala is the most well known car in lowriding. How many different ways have you seen one built? Thousands of different ways, but with similarities (white walls, 13"-14" wire wheels, convertibles/2-doors). So, who wants to continue to see that? There's many other cars from GM that can be built other than a '64 Impala (or any Impala), but people continue to buiild them. To me, that's boring.
> *


so building a 64 is boring now !!!?? :uh: actually, based on what I see out here...very few guys are building an Impala. too damn expensive and their getting scarce. 

you need to go build your steering column!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2009, 11:48 AM~15481697
> *so building a 64 is boring now !!!?? :uh: actually, based on what I see out here...very few guys are building an Impala. too damn expensive and their getting scarce.
> 
> you need to go build your steering column!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
There not rare here. Every one tring to build one. Got one or parts for one. And they all look alike!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2009, 11:48 AM~15481697
> *so building a 64 is boring now !!!?? :uh: actually, based on what I see out here...very few guys are building an Impala. too damn expensive and their getting scarce.
> 
> you need to go build your steering column!!!!
> *


My statement may be considered hypocritical since I own a '64 Impala, but what I say is true. How many different ways have you seen a '64 Impala customized? Especially as a lowrider? Thousands of different ways, but the basics (wire wheels, white wall tires, hydraulics) remain the same. 

People are still building '64 Impalas. Look in 'Project Rides' and you'll find ten or more build-up topics.

A '64 Impala (or any Impala) will never be scarce. Chevrolet produced hundreds of thousands of them. They can be found almost anywhere. True, they may be exspensive to build, but scarce they'll never be.


----------



## southsiderider

:wave:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2009, 11:48 AM~15481697
> *so building a 64 is boring now !!!?? :uh: actually, based on what I see out here...very few guys are building an Impala. too damn expensive and their getting scarce.
> 
> you need to go build your steering column!!!!
> *



Who better to ask then ~Crenshaw's Finest :biggrin: What up, I just moved to Cali a while ago and I've slowly hit up the cruising spots around, and alot of people keep say'n to stay away from The Shaw...What do you say? I'm not one to start no drama, back home in Chicago as long as you show respect most likely you'll get it back. But let me know, I didnt get my 63 transported here to stay locked up in a garage, but I didnt bring it to get jacked either lol Let me know whats up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Oct 27 2009, 11:03 AM~15481292-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 27 2009, 11:48 AM~15481697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Oct 27 2009, 12:40 PM~15482178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 27 2009, 03:17 PM~15483475
> *Who better to ask then ~Crenshaw's Finest :biggrin:  What up, I just moved to Cali a while ago and I've slowly hit up the cruising spots around, and alot of people keep say'n to stay away from The Shaw...What do you say? I'm not one to start no drama, back home in Chicago as long as you show respect most likely you'll get it back. But let me know, I didnt get my 63 transported here to stay locked up in a garage, but I didnt bring it to get jacked either lol Let me know whats up
> *


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2009, 08:14 AM~15391801
> *It's about damn time LRM did an article about Terry Anderson.
> 
> Also, let's see how good you guys are....did anyone notice whats wrong with that high dollar orange 64 rag on page 64 in the new LRM? I can't believe the owner and club of that car spent all that money on such a nice car, got a STUDIO photo shoot with LRM and had the car looking like that! :thumbsdown:
> *


WHAT THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR NO LINED UP ?


----------



## greendala

ANY BRUTHAS OUT HERE IN DALLAS DOWN WIT THAT LO LO SCENE ?


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 27 2009, 08:04 PM~15486122
> *ANY BRUTHAS OUT HERE IN DALLAS DOWN WIT THAT LO LO SCENE ?
> *



You should hit up the ULA meetings


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 27 2009, 07:04 PM~15486122
> *ANY BRUTHAS OUT HERE IN DALLAS DOWN WIT THAT LO LO SCENE ?
> *


Really?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 27 2009, 03:27 PM~15483566
> *:uh:
> *


What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 27 2009, 08:04 PM~15486122
> *ANY BRUTHAS OUT HERE IN DALLAS DOWN WIT THAT LO LO SCENE ?
> *


I KNOW ITZ SOME IN SAN ANTONIO, :nicoderm:


----------



## suggashane410

damn i was hoping to see some black lowrider with gold spokes!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 27 2009, 01:40 PM~15482178
> *A '64 Impala (or any Impala) will never be scarce. Chevrolet produced hundreds of thousands of them. They can be found almost anywhere. True, they may be exspensive to build, but scarce they'll never be.
> *


:nono: not when it comes to rags Ty.  even still, its not easy to find 58-61 laying around these days (2 door Impalas)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 01:31 AM~15489804
> *:nono: not when it comes to rags Ty.    even still, its not easy to find 58-61 laying around these days (2 door Impalas)
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 01:31 AM~15489804
> *:nono: not when it comes to rags Ty.    even still, its not easy to find 58-61 laying around these days (2 door Impalas)
> *


He was referring to 64s....We know you have the 58s to 61 rags on locked


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 26 2009, 08:28 PM~15476059
> *I like it all.  You booty scratcher!
> *


 :uh: What are you? like 12 or something? :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

Has anyone but me noticed this topic hasnt made it to 1000 yet? :angry:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 01:31 AM~15489804
> *:nono: not when it comes to rags Ty.    even still, its not easy to find 58-61 laying around these days (2 door Impalas)
> *


I don't know where you're looking, Skim, but whenever I'm at the newstand I pick up books such as Hemmings Motor news and they're always some in there. The may be in various conditions and prices, but they're out there.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Oct 28 2009, 07:58 AM~15491010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone but me noticed this topic hasnt made it to 1000 yet? :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Oct 28 2009, 09:08 AM~15491589
> *I don't know where you're looking, Skim, but whenever I'm at the newstand I pick up books such as Hemmings Motor news and they're always some in there. The may be in various conditions and prices, but they're out there.
> *


 :yes: 

all day here. and track deals too.. these country boys keep them 2 doors on lock in the yards..


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 28 2009, 09:58 AM~15491010
> *Has anyone but me noticed this topic hasnt made it to 1000 yet? :angry:
> *



Here's my contribution. ost: lol Keep black lowriding alive fellas. Not many of us where I'm from.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2009, 10:17 AM~15492155
> *:no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wifes in neck brace and has back pains. guy did not even stop.. just drove right into the rear.. :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 27 2009, 09:46 PM~15487462
> *Really?
> *


SHIT MANE DON'T SEE ANY BROTHAS OUT HERE ROLLIN LOW THEY ALL WANT THAT BIG WHEEL SHIT AND THAT AINT PLAYA TO ME ,EVERY TIME I PULL MY SHIT OUT SOMEBOBYS ALWAYS SAYING WHEN YOU GON PUT SOME DUECES OR FO,S ON IT BUT FUCK THAT I'M LOW FOR LIFE,....


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Oct 27 2009, 08:45 PM~15486656
> *You should hit up the ULA meetings
> *


YEAH MAN PUT ME UP ON THAT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 28 2009, 12:24 PM~15493322
> *SHIT MANE DON'T SEE ANY BROTHAS OUT HERE ROLLIN LOW THEY ALL WANT THAT BIG WHEEL SHIT AND THAT AINT PLAYA TO ME ,EVERY TIME I PULL MY SHIT OUT SOMEBOBYS ALWAYS SAYING WHEN YOU GON PUT SOME DUECES OR FO,S ON IT BUT FUCK THAT I'M LOW FOR LIFE,....
> *


They out there more then here!!! I'm in the heart of dunk ville. and they always got something to say about little wheels and shit. Bunch of ignorant ******!!! :angry:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2009, 03:12 PM~15494323
> *They out there more then here!!! I'm in the heart of dunk ville. and they always got something to say about little wheels and shit. Bunch of ignorant ******!!! :angry:
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH U SAID A MOUTHFULL BRO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7381576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THREAD DEDICATED TO BLACKS THAT LOWRIDE
> 
> YOU GUYS CONTRIBUTION WOULD BE HELPFUL
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 28 2009, 08:54 AM~15490982
> *He was referring to 64s.
> *


:0 He said any year for that matter


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 28 2009, 10:08 AM~15491589
> *I don't know where you're looking, Skim, but whenever I'm at the newstand I pick up books such as Hemmings Motor news and they're always some in there. The may be in various conditions and prices, but they're out there.
> *


 :0 but they are still getting pretty scarce. Every year that goes by, these cars are disappearing. Many get destroyed, crushed due to strict in operable laws, they rust out, got parted out etc. Remember when boatloads went to Japan in the 90's, hell look around from the past 10 years when you think about all the cars that you seen cruising the shaw, cars you seen on tv, where are they now? how many of those are even still around. Guys are plucking these cars out of fields and backyards left and right. If they weren't scarce, LA cats like nubianish Mr 59, and many others from the west coast wouldn't be travelling cross country with trailers hauling these pieces of shit rusted out rags back to Cali. Guys like V Max wouldn't be buying vert tub sections from the east coast and shipping them west. 
There wouldn't be guys doing conversion rags out of hardtops if they were still plentiful. Granted, there are plenty of 64 and later impalas out there but the days of finding little old granny 2 door 61 and 62's are long gone. Cali has dried up a long time ago. This is just how it goes as time goes by. 50 year old cars just aint sitting in driveways no more like they used to. 
4 doors are still plentiful but 2 doors are getting scarce. How many times have you said "man, I used to know where a clean ass OG 196? impala used to just sit and now its gone" :0


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Oct 28 2009, 11:12 AM~15492118
> *Here's my contribution. ost: lol Keep black lowriding alive fellas. Not many of us where I'm from.
> *


I'M A BLACK LOWRIDER IN CHICAGO :nicoderm: BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

The reason 64's seem scarce to me is cuz out here you don't see many 64's at the small shows, cruses or on the street anymore. Mainly just caddies and g-bodies now. The 64's you do find are all rusted out. I think EVERYBODY who has a 4door or a Gbody would rather have an Impala to Lowride, how come they ain't got'em? Without the internet, shipping, or newpapers...it's next to impossible to find an Impala out here unless you go to Pomona swapmeet.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 28 2009, 11:08 AM~15492092
> *:yes:
> 
> all day here. and track deals too.. these country boys keep them 2 doors on lock in the yards..
> *


then why havent you got one yet


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 09:59 PM~15499700
> *then why havent you got one yet
> *


 :0 who said I didn't.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 07:18 PM~15497430
> *:0 but they are still getting pretty scarce. Every year that goes by, these cars are disappearing. Many get destroyed,  crushed due to strict in operable laws, they rust out, got parted out etc. Remember when boatloads went to Japan in the 90's, hell look around from the past 10 years when you think about all the cars that you seen cruising the shaw, cars you seen on tv, where are they now? how many of those are even still around. Guys are plucking these cars out of fields and backyards left and right. If they weren't scarce, LA cats like nubianish Mr 59, and many others from the west coast wouldn't be travelling cross country with trailers hauling these pieces of shit rusted out rags back to Cali. Guys like V Max wouldn't be buying vert tub sections from the east coast and shipping them west.
> There wouldn't be guys doing conversion rags out of hardtops if they were still plentiful. Granted, there are plenty of 64 and later impalas out there but the days of finding little old granny 2 door 61 and 62's are long gone. Cali has dried up a long time ago. This is just how it goes as time goes by. 50 year old cars just aint sitting in driveways no more like they used to.
> 4 doors are still plentiful but 2 doors are getting scarce. How many times have you said "man, I used to know where a clean ass OG 196? impala used to just sit and now its gone"  :0
> *


You've made alot of valid points.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 06:18 PM~15497430
> *:0 but they are still getting pretty scarce. Every year that goes by, these cars are disappearing. Many get destroyed,  crushed due to strict in operable laws, they rust out, got parted out etc. Remember when boatloads went to Japan in the 90's, hell look around from the past 10 years when you think about all the cars that you seen cruising the shaw, cars you seen on tv, where are they now? how many of those are even still around. Guys are plucking these cars out of fields and backyards left and right. If they weren't scarce, LA cats like nubianish Mr 59, and many others from the west coast wouldn't be travelling cross country with trailers hauling these pieces of shit rusted out rags back to Cali. Guys like V Max wouldn't be buying vert tub sections from the east coast and shipping them west.
> There wouldn't be guys doing conversion rags out of hardtops if they were still plentiful. Granted, there are plenty of 64 and later impalas out there but the days of finding little old granny 2 door 61 and 62's are long gone. Cali has dried up a long time ago. This is just how it goes as time goes by. 50 year old cars just aint sitting in driveways no more like they used to.
> 4 doors are still plentiful but 2 doors are getting scarce. How many times have you said "man, I used to know where a clean ass OG 196? impala used to just sit and now its gone"  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMROCK

BLACK LOWRIDER FROM CLEVELAND MOVING TO THE WEST ....There are a few here in ohio but rusted as shit or lots of $$$$$$$ in the 90s i got my ss 64 impala convert from SC for 3500 NO floors/ trunk pan ,eng/trans/int jus a shell then a year into it i found one for 5000 everyday car runs like $$$ lil rust too u just got to look hard and have lots of $$$


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 29 2009, 11:54 AM~15503448
> *You've made alot of valid points.
> *


Hey Fam did you get that email, with the pics??


----------



## bigswanga

TGIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFridyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

:wave: :nicoderm: WAZ GOOD RIDERZ TGIF


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Oct 29 2009, 05:31 PM~15507643
> *BLACK LOWRIDER FROM CLEVELAND MOVING TO THE WEST ....There are a few here in ohio but rusted as shit or lots of $$$$$$$ in the 90s i got my ss 64 impala convert from SC for 3500 NO floors/ trunk pan ,eng/trans/int jus  a shell then a year into it i found one for 5000 everyday car runs like $$$ lil rust too u just got to look hard and have lots of $$$
> *


It's a hit or miss when it comes to finding cars back east.


----------



## greendala

WASSUP B/L WORLD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 30 2009, 02:53 PM~15516184
> *WASSUP B/L WORLD
> *


  rain and cold weather..


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

GOOD MORNIN RIDERZ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYUDJcdIztU


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD LOC'Z HAPPY HOLLOWEEN


ONE OF MY CARVING SKILLS HAHA


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 27 2009, 03:17 PM~15483475
> *Who better to ask then ~Crenshaw's Finest :biggrin:  What up, I just moved to Cali a while ago and I've slowly hit up the cruising spots around, and alot of people keep say'n to stay away from The Shaw...What do you say? I'm not one to start no drama, back home in Chicago as long as you show respect most likely you'll get it back. But let me know, I didnt get my 63 transported here to stay locked up in a garage, but I didnt bring it to get jacked either lol Let me know whats up
> *



Get yo ride on homie...Its not as bad as U thinkin. I mean I'm sure you from the hood in Chi-Town, so just basicallly use your ghetto instincts....

Roll w/a homie.....stay heated.....and dont stop in traffic where you cant get out of quik/fast/n ahurry... :biggrin: 

Its more cool ridaz out there than scandous succas!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2009, 08:11 PM~15498051
> *The reason 64's seem scarce to me is cuz out here you don't see many 64's at the small shows, cruses or on the street anymore. Mainly just caddies and g-bodies now. The 64's you do find are all rusted out. I think EVERYBODY who has a 4door or a Gbody would rather have an Impala to Lowride, how come they ain't got'em? Without the internet, shipping, or newpapers...it's next to impossible to find an Impala out here unless you go to Pomona swapmeet.
> *


Whut up LIL fam bam!

My opinon is they gettin harder to get....thats why the majority of cars out there seem like they regal/cutlasses/cadillacs/...etc...

Is it just me, but how come the kidz dont get excited bout lows like we used back in the dayz?? We would lose our mindz when someone come down the street givin it up!! :angry: 

Or maybe I'm just played out with my Impala! Haha


Blacc Lowridaz!...............


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 31 2009, 08:54 PM~15524665
> *Whut up LIL fam bam!
> 
> My opinon is they gettin harder to get....thats why the majority of cars out there seem like they regal/cutlasses/cadillacs/...etc...
> 
> Is it just me, but how come the kidz dont get excited bout lows like we used back in the dayz?? We would lose our mindz when someone come down the street givin it up!! :angry:
> 
> Or maybe I'm just played out with my Impala! Haha
> Blacc Lowridaz!...............
> *



WEST UP DIRT?


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 30 2009, 08:07 PM~15518040
> *  rain and cold weather..
> *


GOOD SUNNY WEATHER OUT HERE TODAY TIME TO GET MY ROLL ON


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 1 2009, 10:31 AM~15528177
> *GOOD SUNNY WEATHER OUT HERE TODAY TIME TO GET MY ROLL ON
> *


Another day of rain and cold wind. But I got a garage to work in. :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

can someone post stories and pic of work from terry anderson and ted wells.

cobra


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 31 2009, 07:07 PM~15525047
> *WEST UP DIRT?
> *



Maintaining homie.....Nice tat


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 1 2009, 06:29 PM~15529568
> *Maintaining homie.....Nice tat
> *



YEA ME TO THANX BRO WAIT TILL THE FINISHED PRODUCT GONNA B SUPA TIGHT. ITS LOOKS BETTER NOW ALL THE REDNESS AND SWOLLNESS IS GONE  


IM GONNA TRY TO COME HOME FOR NEW YRS AGAIN?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## bigswanga

What up Ice blue?


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Oct 28 2009, 08:02 PM~15497938
> *I'M A BLACK LOWRIDER IN CHICAGO :nicoderm: BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN
> *


big ups to chi town.well im ablack female rollin in cali.i love 2 lowride


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 1 2009, 10:38 PM~15533400
> *What up Ice blue?
> *


whats up wit ya??


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 1 2009, 10:50 PM~15533535
> *whats up wit ya??
> *


ULTIMATELY RIDING :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 31 2009, 07:54 PM~15524665
> *Whut up LIL fam bam!
> 
> My opinon is they gettin harder to get....thats why the majority of cars out there seem like they regal/cutlasses/cadillacs/...etc...
> 
> Is it just me, but how come the kidz dont get excited bout lows like we used back in the dayz?? We would lose our mindz when someone come down the street givin it up!! :angry:
> 
> Or maybe I'm just played out with my Impala! Haha
> Blacc Lowridaz!...............
> *


*It's still live out hurrrr loc..... Point proven yesterday, we had kids running out the crib and down the street to look at us clownin'  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

PG 999 I get snow will get the first g post! ole whoring ass. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

Ahhh Monday morning  
What up Riders?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 2 2009, 07:40 AM~15535378
> *Ahhh Monday morning
> What up Riders?
> *


 g'mornin old man...I'mma bout to hit the sac


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 1 2009, 11:46 PM~15533491
> *big ups to chi town.well im ablack female rollin in cali.i love 2 lowride
> *


WELL GOOD MORNIN HOMEGIRL LUV THA LADT RIDERZ :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2009, 07:41 AM~15535383
> *g'mornin old man...I'mma bout to hit the sac
> *


Don't post up your Scotty fantasies! Sac tugger! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Come on 1000 maybe ole 187 done paid his phone bill by now!


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHAT UP.......  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 2 2009, 11:51 AM~15537666
> *WHAT UP.......
> *


 :biggrin: PG 1000! I hope.


----------



## greendala

WAZZUP B/L WORLD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Howard

Cruising along for 1000 pages!! Congratulations to the top posters. :biggrin:


----------



## SHAMROCK

WHATS GOOD EVERYBODY ..... I CANT WAIT TO GET LA I NEED TO HIT UP SOME SHOWS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 2 2009, 05:29 PM~15540859
> *Cruising along for 1000 pages!!  Congratulations to the top posters.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

G durn, you barley post and you get the G page!! aint that some shit!!


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 2 2009, 07:40 AM~15535378
> *Ahhh Monday morning
> What up Riders?
> *


what up bigswanga. do u know who this is???.lol cause i know u hahaha


----------



## southsiderider

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 2 2009, 01:46 AM~15533491
> *big ups to chi town.well im ablack female rollin in cali.i love 2 lowride
> *



THATS WEST UP WELCOME SIS MAKE IT HAPPEN THEN :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2009, 07:41 AM~15535383
> *g'mornin old man...I'mma bout to hit the sac
> *


 :uh: 












Yea i used to make my son take a nap around the time your going


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 2 2009, 08:43 PM~15541016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> G durn, you barley post and you get the G page!! aint that some shit!!
> *


Yeah I know, right? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 2 2009, 05:44 PM~15541027
> *what up bigswanga. do u know who this is???.lol cause i know u hahaha
> *


Then you should know i know who you are :biggrin: Welcome to my other home :cheesy: 

Hit me up


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

GOTTA BE ON THA G PAGE,CHICAGO REPRESENTIN


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 2 2009, 07:14 PM~15542148
> *Then you should know i know who you are :biggrin: Welcome to my other home :cheesy:
> 
> Hit me up
> *


yeah im jus messin wit ya.jus be passin through seeing what the fellas are saying. u guys r booooooring up in here.


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2009, 06:34 PM~15541666
> *THATS WEST UP WELCOME SIS MAKE IT HAPPEN THEN :biggrin:
> *


whats going on wit???.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 2 2009, 10:34 PM~15544758
> *yeah im jus messin wit ya.jus be passin through seeing what the fellas are saying. u guys r booooooring up in here.
> *


That was mean :buttkick: Im jokin
Show what that UR like and post pics of YOUR car and bust that asssssss :cheesy: 
That will keep it from being boooooring up in here


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 2 2009, 10:39 PM~15544828
> *That was mean  :buttkick: Im jokin
> Show what that UR like and post pics of YOUR car and bust that asssssss :cheesy:
> That will keep it from being boooooring up in here
> *


will post one soon!!! i dont want hurt the fellas feeeellllings being a ladyand wit a ride like that. i keep it on the low low.lol


----------



## Skim

page 1000 whataburger style


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Eat chicken. :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 2 2009, 11:14 PM~15545305
> *will post one soon!!! i dont want hurt the fellas feeeellllings being a ladyand wit a ride like that. i keep it on the low low.lol
> *


 :0 







 

Top of the morning Ridersssssssssssss


----------



## Tyrone

I thought this was a movie poster (or something). Got excited for nothing.  :biggrin:


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15547348
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the morning Ridersssssssssssss
> *


ok i got you atleast u posted a nice 1.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 3 2009, 10:29 AM~15547416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a movie poster (or something). Got excited for nothing.    :biggrin:
> *


the streets of LouVille was looking good that night.


----------



## "G-Money"

heres some pics for the day.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15547348
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the morning Ridersssssssssssss
> *


*Clean.......I can dig it.....  *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15547348
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the morning Ridersssssssssssss
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## jdc68chevy

DAM A SPOT FOR US CONGRATS ON THE G PAGE TO ALL MY BROTHERS


----------



## greendala

WHAT UP


----------



## pitbull166

Been awhile brathas... Need opinons on the 93-96 fleetwods vs 99-01 towncar's.. never owned either. Which one holds better up keep and value?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 3 2009, 09:37 PM~15555408
> *Been awhile brathas...  Need opinons on the 93-96 fleetwods vs 99-01 towncar's.. never owned either. Which one holds better up keep and value?
> *


They both top of the line rides.. so it just depends on what ride you personally think has the sexier curves.. :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 3 2009, 11:47 PM~15555538
> *They both top of the line rides.. so it just depends on what ride you personally think has the sexier curves.. :biggrin:
> *


I like the apperance of both. I thought there would be a technical choice make..Thanks though


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 3 2009, 09:52 PM~15555612
> *I like the apperance of both. I thought there would be a technical choice make..Thanks though
> *


Not really . they both full frame made in USA rides. And both have big OLE V8 in them.. I personally like the way that link sounds flowmastered out though.. Both rides can do plenty under hood.. The only differance is the lincon you use Ball joint extentions ( BMH) while the Caddi you would have to get some made..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Nov 3 2009, 09:37 PM~15555408-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been awhile brathas...  Need opinons on the 93-96 fleetwods vs 99-01 towncar's.. never owned either. Which one holds better up keep and value?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both are crap in my view. their 4 doors..what else is there to say? spend your hard earned money on sumthin proper.
> 
> lots of guys like them...i dont know why.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Nov 3 2009, 10:17 PM~15555928
> *Not really . they both full frame made in USA rides. And both have big OLE V8 in them.. I personally like the way that link sounds flowmastered out though.. Both  rides can do plenty under hood..  The only differance is the lincon you use Ball joint extentions ( BMH) while the Caddi you would have to get some made..
> *


STFU stupid. Flowmasters on a bigbody 4 door luxery :uh: "plenty under hood" :uh: You acting like their 1970's Chevelles or sumthing

Luxury cars are supposed to be quiet.


----------



## pitbull166

> both are crap in my view. their 4 doors..what else is there to say? spend your hard earned money on sumthin proper.
> 
> lots of guys like them...i dont know why.
> 
> Was thinking about a 63 or 64.. But they turn into life time projects


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2009, 04:27 PM~15529949
> *YEA ME TO THANX BRO WAIT TILL THE FINISHED PRODUCT GONNA B SUPA TIGHT. ITS LOOKS BETTER NOW ALL THE REDNESS AND SWOLLNESS IS GONE
> IM GONNA TRY TO COME HOME FOR NEW YRS AGAIN?
> *


Sounds good....no alcohol 4 U :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2009, 12:17 AM~15555928
> *Not really . they both full frame made in USA rides. And both have big OLE V8 in them.. I personally like the way that link sounds flowmastered out though.. Both  rides can do plenty under hood..  The only differance is the lincon you use Ball joint extentions ( BMH) while the Caddi you would have to get some made..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

I had a 96 fleetwood that was a nice car but now it seems like there are a million of them. I like the newer lincolns too but the value seems to be terrible. Theres some super clean lifted ones 98-99 in the classifieds struggling at 4500.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:03 AM~15556489
> *I had a 96 fleetwood that was a nice car but now it seems like there are a million of them. I like the newer lincolns too but the value seems to be terrible. Theres some super clean lifted ones 98-99 in the classifieds struggling at 4500.
> *


Yeah I seen them.. There's a 96 fleetwood for sale in sd that I've been thinking real hard on..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 3 2009, 11:01 PM~15556470
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 3 2009, 10:43 PM~15556252
> *both are crap in my view. their 4 doors..what else is there to say? spend your hard earned money on sumthin proper.
> 
> lots of guys like them...i dont know why.
> STFU stupid. Flowmasters on a bigbody 4 door luxery :uh: "plenty under hood" :uh: You acting like their 1970's Chevelles or sumthing
> 
> Luxury cars are supposed to be quiet.
> *



If I HAD to choose, I would go with the Fleetwood.....

They look classy & gangsta @ the same tyme...


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 4 2009, 01:10 AM~15556600
> *If I HAD to choose, I would go with the Fleetwood.....
> 
> They look classy & gangsta @ the same tyme...
> *


Thats what I'm leaning towards


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 3 2009, 11:16 PM~15556671
> *Thats what I'm leaning towards
> *


pitbull stop teasing yourself get you a rag tre or foe and have fun.lol


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 4 2009, 01:55 AM~15557149
> *pitbull stop teasing yourself get you a rag tre or foe and have fun.lol
> *


Was thinking about a 63 or foe hard top.. But my lil cuz got a trey and three other family members got foe's.. I like luxury rides, I gotta 81 coupe now it's time for the fleetwood.. So I think


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 3 2009, 10:43 PM~15556252
> *both are crap in my view. their 4 doors..what else is there to say? spend your hard earned money on sumthin proper.
> 
> lots of guys like them...i dont know why.
> STFU stupid. Flowmasters on a bigbody 4 door luxery :uh: "plenty under hood" :uh: You acting like their 1970's Chevelles or sumthing
> 
> Luxury cars are supposed to be quiet.
> *


 :uh: 
once you lift it and put 13z on it. the shit aint lux no more dumb ass. And lowriding is dying becouse of stupid one sided thoughts on what a ride should be instead of the art of being low and showing pride...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Nov 3 2009, 10:51 PM~15556334-->
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking about a 63 or 64.. But they turn into life time projects
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The a lil exaggerated but yeah, they require a lil love  but it's worth it...believe me!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Nov 3 2009, 11:10 PM~15556600
> *If I HAD to choose, I would go with the Fleetwood.....
> 
> They look classy & gangsta @ the same tyme...
> *


um...no. You a real G, I expected more from you. :angry: Now if he said, a '67 caddy eldorado coupe, I'd say "hell yeah". 



> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 3 2009, 11:55 PM~15557149
> *pitbull stop teasing yourself get you a rag tre or foe and have fun.lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 4 2009, 08:21 AM~15558530
> *:uh:
> once you lift it and put 13z on it. the shit aint lux no more dumb ass. And lowriding is dying becouse of stupid one sided thoughts on what a ride should be instead of the art of being low and showing pride...
> *


 No, it's dying cuz of country muthafuccas like you putting 6-71 supercharger blowers or highrise dual-quads on broughms n'shit. Respectabe car builders and magazines look at us like dogg shit cuz of that!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2009, 08:49 AM~15558731
> *No, it's dying cuz of country muthafuccas like you putting 6-71 supercharger blowers or highrise dual-quads on broughms n'shit. Respectabe car builders and magazines look at us like dogg shit cuz of that!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Tyrone

> both are crap in my view. their 4 doors..what else is there to say? spend your hard earned money on sumthin proper.
> 
> lots of guys like them...i dont know why.
> 
> Was thinking about a 63 or 64.. But they turn into life time projects
> 
> 
> 
> If you do your research, take your time, and find the right one it won't be a lifetime project. There are plenty of '63-'64 Impalas available. Finding the right one is the issue. Don't buy an abandoned project. Buy a car that is complete and needs little body work. It may be costly, but purchasing a complete car will save you money and trouble in the long-run.
Click to expand...


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 3 2009, 10:17 PM~15555928
> *Not really . they both full frame made in USA rides. And both have big OLE V8 in them.. I personally like the way that link sounds flowmastered out though.. Both  rides can do plenty under hood..  The only differance is the lincon you use Ball joint extentions ( BMH) while the Caddi you would have to get some made..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:

*I HAVE THOUGHT I HEARD IT ALL BUT THIS TOOK THE CAKE!!!! *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 4 2009, 01:00 PM~15559970
> *If you do your research, take your time, and find the right one it won't be a lifetime project. There are plenty of '63-'64 Impalas available. Finding the right one is the issue. Don't buy an abandoned project. Buy a car that is complete and needs little body work. It may be costly, but purchasing a complete car will save you money and trouble in the long-run.
> *


Your right.. I just been around them all my life. my uncle has had the same 64 since 1991, and he got it from my pops.. I'll probally wait until I'm 35 to get one.. That's only five years away


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 4 2009, 11:43 AM~15560370
> *Your right.. I just been around them all my life.  my uncle has had the same 64 since 1991, and he got it from my pops.. I'll probally wait until I'm 35 to get one.. That's only five years away
> *


In another five years the price will have gone up. There's cars besides a '64 Impala to customize/fix-up. Matter of fact, one of my favorites is a '64 Buick Wildcat. It looks similar to the Impala, but it's a far better looking car (in my opinion). I was looking at one on Ebay last night that's in good condition and running in MI for $3K.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 4 2009, 01:52 PM~15560457
> *In another five years the price will have gone up. There's cars besides a '64 Impala to customize/fix-up. Matter of fact, one of my favorites is a '64 Buick Wildcat. It looks similar to the Impala, but it's a far better looking car (in my opinion). I was looking at one on Ebay last night that's in good condition and running in MI for $3K.
> *


The thing is, right now I just want to clown and hitt 2010 summer swangin.. and I can do that for under 11k.. after that I will take my time with a 66 or 67 impala h/t. that I could show my son and nephew what it's about..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 4 2009, 12:03 PM~15560566
> *The thing is, right now I just want to clown and hitt 2010 summer swangin.. and I can do that for under 11k.. after that I will take my time with a 66 or 67 impala h/t. that I could show my son and nephew what it's about..
> *


I can dig what you're saying. You should be able to find a nice '93-'96 Fleetwood for $3K.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 4 2009, 11:07 AM~15560039
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I HAVE THOUGHT I HEARD IT ALL BUT THIS TOOK THE CAKE!!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and he's serious!!


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15547348
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the morning Ridersssssssssssss
> *


pittbull let me tell you i never thought abougt owning a lowrider.my bro passed away in 2007. and i had to get 1 just for him. cause he was a rider.so i went all out.it was expensive but worth it. do whats gonna make u happy.


----------



## greendala

> Been awhile brathas... Need opinons on the 93-96 fleetwods vs 99-01 towncar's.. never owned either. Which one holds better up keep and value?
> [/quo OF COURSE THE LAC WITHOUT QUESTION CADDY'S ARE RESERVED FOR PLAYAS THAT LINCOLN SHIT IS MADE BY FORD For Only ******* Dummies....


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 3 2009, 11:17 PM~15555928
> *Not really . they both full frame made in USA rides. And both have big OLE V8 in them.. I personally like the way that link sounds flowmastered out though.. Both  rides can do plenty under hood..  The only differance is the lincon you use Ball joint extentions ( BMH) while the Caddi you would have to get some made..
> *


FLOWMASTERS ON A LLAC COME ON MANE :uh:


----------



## pitbull166

> pittbull let me tell you i never thought abougt owning a lowrider.my bro passed away in 2007. and i had to get 1 just for him. cause he was a rider.so i went all out.it was expensive but worth it. do whats gonna make u happy.


Sorry about yo bro homie.. I was talking with the wife and If i dont grab a fleetwood this month.. I'm going to spend on a clean 67 H/T, and do it right. This will be my third rider in 12 years.



> Been awhile brathas... Need opinons on the 93-96 fleetwods vs 99-01 towncar's.. never owned either. Which one holds better up keep and value?
> [/quo OF COURSE THE LAC WITHOUT QUESTION CADDY'S ARE RESERVED FOR PLAYAS THAT LINCOLN SHIT IS MADE BY FORD For Only ******* Dummies....
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: .. But I did have a 91 towncar..lol
Click to expand...


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 4 2009, 03:44 PM~15562427
> *Sorry about yo bro homie.. I was talking with the wife and If i dont grab a fleetwood this month.. I'm going to spend on a clean 67 H/T, and do it right. This will be my third rider in  12 years.
> :rofl:  :rofl: .. But I did have a 91 towncar..lol
> *


sorry pitbull im a lady.lol :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 4 2009, 05:56 PM~15562525
> *sorry pitbull im a lady.lol :biggrin:
> *


I didnt call you a dude, I called you homie :biggrin: .. Naw cant front thought you was a dude..lol It's cool my auntie has been ridding since the 80's, she rides with Compton's Finest..

Thats a cold ass tray u got, no matter what gender


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 4 2009, 03:39 PM~15561894
> *pittbull let me tell you i never thought abougt owning a lowrider.my bro passed away in 2007. and i had to get 1 just for him. cause he was a rider.so i went all out.it was expensive but worth it. do whats gonna make u happy.
> *


DATS A MEAN AZZ TREY I WOULD HAVE DONE IT THE SAME WAY ,BUT WIT A MORE PLAYA COLOR LIKE A FIRE ENGINE RED OR SOMETHIN


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 4 2009, 04:43 PM~15562952
> *DATS A MEAN AZZ TREY I WOULD HAVE DONE IT THE SAME WAY ,BUT WIT A MORE PLAYA COLOR LIKE A FIRE ENGINE RED OR SOMETHIN
> *


sorry dala but red is too damn loud. besides it aint nothing like a bluetiful trey to ride on a bluetiful sunny day in cali.


----------



## blue ice rag 63

boooooooorrrrrrriiiiinnnnng up in here.wheres all the black lowriders @. must be watching the lakers. go kobe!!!!.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 4 2009, 08:37 PM~15564169
> *sorry dala but red is too damn loud. besides it aint nothing like a bluetiful trey to ride on a bluetiful sunny day in cali.
> *


You aint lyin Loco


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 4 2009, 07:50 PM~15564349
> *boooooooorrrrrrriiiiinnnnng up in here.wheres all the black lowriders @. must be watching the lakers. go kobe!!!!.
> *


DAMN BABY WHY U SO BORED ?...COME OUT HERE TO D-TOWN AND LET THIS TEXAS PLAYA PUT SOME EXCITEMENT IN YA LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

REST IN PEACE JIM BO from world wide car club


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 4 2009, 04:44 PM~15562427
> *Sorry about yo bro homie.. I was talking with the wife and If i dont grab a fleetwood this month.. I'm going to spend on a clean 67 H/T, and do it right. This will be my third rider in  12 years.
> :rofl:  :rofl: .. But I did have a 91 towncar..lol
> *


DONT WASTE YOUR BREAD ON THAT BIG RAGLY AZZ TOWNCAR NO MATTER WHAT U DO TO IT WILL STILL BE A BIG UGLY FORD......SPEND THE BREAD WISELY GO STRAIGHT FOR THE 67 CHEVY U WILL WET MORE PUSSIES


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 4 2009, 08:17 PM~15565377
> *DAMN BABY WHY U SO BORED ?...COME OUT HERE TO D-TOWN AND LET THIS TEXAS PLAYA PUT SOME EXCITEMENT IN YA LIFE :biggrin:
> *


what are going ride horses and gather up sum cows!!!no thanks.lol j/kb


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 4 2009, 08:27 PM~15565484
> *DONT WASTE YOUR BREAD ON THAT BIG RAGLY AZZ TOWNCAR NO MATTER WHAT U DO TO IT WILL STILL BE A BIG UGLY FORD......SPEND THE BREAD WISELY GO STRAIGHT FOR THE 67 CHEVY U WILL WET MORE PUSSIES
> *


damn i just imagine what i do to men????. when im rollin my shit. dala you are a hot fucken mess.the man might be happily married he said earlier wifey dont influence him.still boooooorrrrrriiiiinnng gonna go talk to my atl family check back l8tr


----------



## plague

THIS IS ME IN MY BOYS IMPALA HE IS WORKING ON AT OUR SHOP. I REALLY DONT LIKE IMPALAS BUT MAKES A GOOD PICTURE OF A BLACK LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2009, 11:35 PM~15566761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ME IN MY BOYS IMPALA HE IS WORKING ON AT OUR SHOP. I REALLY DONT LIKE IMPALAS BUT MAKES A GOOD PICTURE OF A BLACK LOWRIDER :biggrin:
> *


 nice pic mayne. should frame it and call it ''picture me rollin'' why dont you like impalas?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 4 2009, 10:39 PM~15566803
> *nice pic mayne. should frame it and call it ''picture me rollin''  why dont you like impalas?
> *


CAUSE ALL I SEEN GROWING UP WAS BROTHAS ROLLIN CADDYS NO ONE REALLY HAD IMPALAS AND WAY BEFORE I EVEN GOT INTO LOWRIDING. WERE IM FROM IN KANSAS CITY YOU WERE DOING IT BIG IN THE EARLY 80S IF YOU HAD A NEW CADDY. MY BOY FROM ULTIMATE RIDERS THAT WORKS IN MY SHOP WITH ME BE TRYING TO SCHOOL ME ON IMPALAS. BUT I SAY IF WE ALL LIKED THE SAME SHIT HOW FUN WOULD THAT BE :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15566900
> *CAUSE ALL I SEEN GROWING UP WAS BROTHAS ROLLIN CADDYS NO ONE REALLY HAD IMPALAS AND WAY BEFORE I EVEN GOT INTO LOWRIDING. WERE IM FROM IN KANSAS CITY YOU WERE DOING IT BIG IN THE EARLY 80S IF YOU HAD A NEW CADDY. MY BOY FROM ULTIMATE RIDERS THAT WORKS IN MY SHOP WITH ME BE TRYING TO SCHOOL ME ON IMPALAS. BUT I SAY IF WE ALL LIKED THE SAME SHIT HOW FUN WOULD THAT BE :cheesy:
> *


  god damn! My *****! You said that shit right! These fools want to put lowride in a box with a bunch of made up bullshit!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15566900
> *CAUSE ALL I SEEN GROWING UP WAS BROTHAS ROLLIN CADDYS NO ONE REALLY HAD IMPALAS AND WAY BEFORE I EVEN GOT INTO LOWRIDING. WERE IM FROM IN KANSAS CITY YOU WERE DOING IT BIG IN THE EARLY 80S IF YOU HAD A NEW CADDY. MY BOY FROM ULTIMATE RIDERS THAT WORKS IN MY SHOP WITH ME BE TRYING TO SCHOOL ME ON IMPALAS. BUT I SAY IF WE ALL LIKED THE SAME SHIT HOW FUN WOULD THAT BE :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

SHE WAS MURDERED AND TOURCHERD CAN WE PLS HAVE A MOMENT OF SILINCE AND A PRAYER???????????


R.I.P CHEVY GURL 02 - 09


WITH SUM OF HER PUPS









MY BITCH U WILL B MISSED I LUV U CHEVY










SHE WAS SUCH A GOOD MOTHER

















SUM OF HER PUPS THE 2ND LITTER OUTA 4









THATS RT GURL FEED THEM PUPS











WESTSIDE KENNELS CHEVY AND HER PUPS 3RD LITTER









HER HAVING PUPS


TRAINING HER PUPS N THE YARD


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 5 2009, 11:00 AM~15569459
> *SHE WAS MURDERED AND TOURCHERD CAN WE PLS HAVE A MOMENT OF SILINCE AND A PRAYER???????????
> R.I.P CHEVY GURL 02 - 09
> WITH SUM OF HER PUPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BITCH U WILL B MISSED I LUV U CHEVY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE WAS SUCH A GOOD MOTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUM OF HER PUPS THE 2ND LITTER OUTA 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS RT GURL FEED THEM PUPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WESTSIDE KENNELS CHEVY AND HER PUPS 3RD LITTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HER HAVING PUPS
> 
> 
> TRAINING HER PUPS N THE YARD
> 
> 
> *


Sorry 4 your loss Cuz


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 5 2009, 12:02 PM~15569488
> *Sorry 4 your loss Cuz
> *



THANX BRO EVERY GOOD WORD HELPS ME RT NOW IM SO HURT  


SHE WAS TOURCHERD AND SHOT :angry:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 5 2009, 09:05 AM~15569513
> *THANX BRO EVERY GOOD WORD HELPS ME RT NOW IM SO HURT
> SHE WAS TOURCHERD AND SHOT :angry:
> *


Who would torture and then kill a dog? :angry: My condolences.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 5 2009, 11:05 AM~15569513
> *THANX BRO EVERY GOOD WORD HELPS ME RT NOW IM SO HURT
> SHE WAS TOURCHERD AND SHOT :angry:
> *


Damn bro, everyone knows I love my pit's so I cant imagine what your going threw.. Stay strong and think wise Loc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 5 2009, 09:05 AM~15569513
> *THANX BRO EVERY GOOD WORD HELPS ME RT NOW IM SO HURT
> SHE WAS TOURCHERD AND SHOT :angry:
> *


 :angry: 

WTF!!! Sorry to here your out come was bad..


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 5 2009, 07:33 AM~15568702
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hE IS THE PRESIDENT OF ULTIMATE RIDERS OUT HERE. AND I AM THE PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY AND WE WORK TOGETHER ALL DAY THATS MY BROTHER TOGETHER WE WILL BE PUTTING OUT SOME NICE RIDES :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 5 2009, 10:57 AM~15570704
> *hE IS THE PRESIDENT OF ULTIMATE RIDERS OUT HERE. AND I AM THE PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY AND WE WORK TOGETHER ALL DAY THATS MY BROTHER TOGETHER WE WILL BE PUTTING OUT SOME NICE RIDES :cheesy:
> *


I can dig it.Ultimate and Rollers together now they know they in trouble.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 3 2009, 10:43 PM~15556252
> *both are crap in my view. their 4 doors..what else is there to say? spend your hard earned money on sumthin proper.
> 
> lots of guys like them...i dont know why.
> STFU stupid. Flowmasters on a bigbody 4 door luxery :uh: "plenty under hood" :uh: You acting like their 1970's Chevelles or sumthing
> 
> Luxury cars are supposed to be quiet.
> *


please go to the mexican thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 5 2009, 01:22 PM~15570965
> *please go to the mexican thread!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:22 AM~15570965
> *please go to the mexican thread!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cripn8ez

I WANNA THANK ALL FOR THE GOOD WORDS AND IT MEANS ALOT AN HELP ME THRU THIS.

IM STRONG AND WISE LOL......... BUT WINNING RT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 5 2009, 10:02 AM~15569488
> *Sorry 4 your loss Cuz
> *


 LOOKED MORE LIKE SHE STARVED TO DEATH WHAT A SCROUNGY AZZ PIT
:biggrin:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 4 2009, 11:18 PM~15566578
> *what are going ride horses and gather up sum cows!!!no thanks.lol j/kb
> *


 NAW BABY U BEEN WATCHIN TOO MUCH TV ITS MAJOR PLAYER SHIT OUT HERE 
 POST SOME PICS OF U AND YR RIDE AND I CAN TELL U WHATCHA DO.... :biggrin:


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 5 2009, 12:47 PM~15571847
> *NAW BABY U BEEN WATCHIN TOO MUCH TV ITS MAJOR PLAYER SHIT OUT HERE
> POST SOME PICS OF U AND YR RIDE AND I CAN TELL U WHATCHA DO.... :biggrin:
> *


no pix of me on the internet but u did c my car.


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 5 2009, 01:51 PM~15571877
> *no pix of me on the internet but u did c my car.
> *


DO U MAKE THE CAR LOOK GOOD OR DOES THE CAR MAKE U LOOK GOOD? :biggrin:


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 5 2009, 12:52 PM~15571901
> *DO U MAKE THE CAR LOOK GOOD OR DOES THE CAR MAKE U LOOK GOOD?  :biggrin:
> *


i make myself look good dont need the car sorry!!!.iknow alot of prople who do but not me. i barely drive my baby.


----------



## SHAMROCK

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 4 2009, 11:00 AM~15559970
> *If you do your research, take your time, and find the right one it won't be a lifetime project. There are plenty of '63-'64 Impalas available. Finding the right one is the issue. Don't buy an abandoned project. Buy a car that is complete and needs little body work. It may be costly, but purchasing a complete car will save you money and trouble in the long-run.
> *






I AGREE I WAS JUS OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL AND TRY TO HAVE MY FOURTH ONE DONE FROM START WAISTED ALOT $$$$ I PUT ABOUT 20,000 IN THE CAR IT WAS ABOUT 65%DONE AND I RANNED OUT OF CASH AND SOLD IT FOR 9,000 .................... PURCHASING ONE COMPLETE AND SAVE $$$$


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

Whats poppin people :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:22 AM~15570965
> *please go to the mexican thread!!!!!!!!
> *


u build a car yet? I'll look for you at the SD show on sunday.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Nov 5 2009, 06:52 PM~15574429
> *I AGREE I WAS JUS OUT OF HIGH SCHOOL AND TRY TO HAVE MY FOURTH ONE DONE FROM START WAISTED ALOT $$$$ I PUT ABOUT 20,000 IN THE CAR IT WAS ABOUT 65%DONE AND I RANNED OUT OF CASH AND SOLD IT FOR 9,000 .................... PURCHASING ONE COMPLETE AND SAVE $$$$
> *


Yup thats what I've found out


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 5 2009, 11:22 AM~15570965
> *please go to the mexican thread!!!!!!!!
> *


WHERE'S UR 61 OR UR LAC...OLE' FOLEY BOLONGA ASS *****!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 5 2009, 04:57 PM~15574492-->
> 
> 
> 
> u build a car yet? I'll look for you at the SD show on sunday.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The most hated_@Nov 5 2009, 05:10 PM~15574681
> *WHERE'S UR 61 OR UR LAC...OLE' FOLEY BOLONGA ASS *****!!
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 5 2009, 03:41 PM~15571778
> *LOOKED MORE LIKE SHE STARVED TO DEATH WHAT A SCROUNGY AZZ PIT
> :biggrin:
> *



FUCC U BITCH THATS WHEN SHE HAD PUPS ASS HOLE IF U KNEW ABOUT PIT U WOULD KNOW THE PUPS SUX THEM DRY :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 5 2009, 03:41 PM~15571778
> *LOOKED MORE LIKE SHE STARVED TO DEATH WHAT A SCROUNGY AZZ PIT
> :biggrin:
> *



WHAT TYPE OF ***** ARE U? TALK ABOUT PEPS FAMILY WHEN THERE DEAD CUZ I WOULD LUV TO HAVE A FACE TO FACE CONVO WITH U BRO?  MAYBE ILL C U NEXT TIME N TEXAS :biggrin: 



WEST 
SIDE
CAR
CLUB


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 5 2009, 12:52 PM~15571901
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF....whats good ryders.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

all kinds of noobs in here now


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 6 2009, 01:19 PM~15583764
> *all kinds of noobs in here now
> *


  

wheres Derrick..?


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 5 2009, 08:44 PM~15576405
> *WHAT TYPE OF ***** ARE U? TALK ABOUT PEPS FAMILY WHEN THERE DEAD CUZ I WOULD LUV TO HAVE A FACE TO FACE CONVO WITH U BRO?  MAYBE ILL C U NEXT TIME N TEXAS :biggrin:
> WEST
> SIDE
> CAR
> CLUB
> *


 FIRST OF ALL I AINT YO CUZZ OLE COSTUME SNOOP DOGG AZZ GANSTA YEAH COME ON DOWN TO THE LONESTAR REMEMBER ME ........TALKIN BOUT U A C.R.I.P. COWARDS RUN IN PACKS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 6 2009, 01:59 PM~15584150
> *FIRST OF ALL I AINT YO CUZZ OLE COSTUME SNOOP DOGG AZZ GANSTA YEAH COME ON DOWN TO THE LONESTAR REMEMBER ME ........TALKIN BOUT U A C.R.I.P. COWARDS RUN IN PACKS
> *


 :0


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 6 2009, 03:59 PM~15584150
> *FIRST OF ALL I AINT YO CUZZ OLE COSTUME SNOOP DOGG AZZ GANSTA YEAH COME ON DOWN TO THE LONESTAR REMEMBER ME ........TALKIN BOUT U A C.R.I.P. COWARDS RUN IN PACKS
> *


That Crip comment wasnt cool..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 6 2009, 01:59 PM~15584150
> *FIRST OF ALL I AINT YO CUZZ OLE COSTUME SNOOP DOGG AZZ GANSTA YEAH COME ON DOWN TO THE LONESTAR REMEMBER ME ........TALKIN BOUT U A C.R.I.P. COWARDS RUN IN PACKS
> *


You know you done fucked up now newbie! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 5 2009, 12:51 PM~15571877
> *no pix of me on the internet but u did c my car.
> *


How bout cooking some dinner for us men folk. :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*all you noobs post your car!!!!* Probably gotta bunch of wendell's offspring in here!!!


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 3 2009, 11:40 AM~15549149
> *Clean.......I can dig it.....
> *


heres mine.and i dont vare if u like it or not.lolbb


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15547348
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the morning Ridersssssssssssss
> *


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2009, 09:29 AM~15590560
> *You know you done fucked up now newbie! :0
> *


NEWBIE ?... :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2009, 01:00 PM~15592121
> *all you noobs post your car!!!! Probably gotta bunch of wendell's offspring in here!!!
> *


O my.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 4 2009, 04:42 PM~15562420
> *FLOWMASTERS ON A LLAC COME ON MANE  :uh:
> *


that ***** was serious too lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 4 2009, 11:18 PM~15566578
> *what are going ride horses and gather up sum cows!!!no thanks.lol j/kb
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## plague

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, Skim, blue ice rag 63
WHATS UP MR. SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2009, 10:51 PM~15595507
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


sorry skim.i dont know what u guys do in texas.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 5 2009, 10:05 AM~15569513
> *THANX BRO EVERY GOOD WORD HELPS ME RT NOW IM SO HURT
> SHE WAS TOURCHERD AND SHOT :angry:
> *


man thats fucked up homie for reals. I still miss OG Kaos. 1995 pic


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 7 2009, 11:57 PM~15595547
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, Skim, blue ice rag 63
> WHATS UP MR. SKIM :biggrin:
> *


what up homie. u know you would look good in an impala rag. dont knock it til u try it


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 7 2009, 11:58 PM~15595555
> *sorry skim.i dont know what u guys do in texas.
> *


haha u crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 5 2009, 01:41 PM~15571778
> *LOOKED MORE LIKE SHE STARVED TO DEATH WHAT A SCROUNGY AZZ PIT
> :biggrin:
> *


 this ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 5 2009, 06:10 PM~15574681
> *WHERE'S UR 61 OR UR LAC...OLE' FONEY BOLONGA ASS *****!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 6 2009, 02:49 PM~15584060
> *
> 
> wheres Derrick..?
> *


where the fuck is TRUDAWG been. he aint been on in a couple months.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 4 2009, 02:52 PM~15560457
> *In another five years the price will have gone up. There's cars besides a '64 Impala to customize/fix-up. Matter of fact, one of my favorites is a '64 Buick Wildcat. It looks similar to the Impala, but it's a far better looking car (in my opinion). I was looking at one on Ebay last night that's in good condition and running in MI for $3K.
> *


Tyrone... what's happening? I was just wondering what you thought about the Crenshaw piece in LRM last month. Thoughts? Crenshaw's Finest? Anyone else?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2009, 11:16 PM~15595661
> *where the fuck is TRUDAWG been. he aint been on in a couple months.
> *


He probly finishing up law school.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 7 2009, 11:27 PM~15595722
> *He probly finishing up law school.
> *


THATS A GOOD THING BIG UPS TO HIM NOT A EASY TASK I HEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 8 2009, 12:27 AM~15595722
> *He probly finishing up law school.
> *


GOOD FOR HIM!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 7 2009, 11:20 PM~15595686
> *Tyrone... what's happening?  I was just wondering what you thought about the Crenshaw piece in LRM last month.  Thoughts?  Crenshaw's Finest?  Anyone else?
> *


 I thought it was decent enough. It's nice to know that the LRM staff made the effort to do that. Theres so much history and stories to that place, you could write a book about it but the article was good.  

What did you think?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 8 2009, 12:14 AM~15595966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You guys got some cars plaque'd up yet?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2009, 10:27 AM~15596963
> *I thought it was decent enough. It's nice to know that the LRM staff made the effort to do that. Theres so much history and stories to that place, you could write a book about it but the article was good.
> 
> What did you think?
> *


I enjoyed it. It was fun to shoot and it was fun finding and working with a writer that I felt would be able to put something together that respected Crenshaw for what it is/was and also write the piece in a way that people would follow and enjoy.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Nov 8 2009, 10:27 AM~15596963-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was decent enough. It's nice to know that the LRM staff made the effort to do that. Theres so much history and stories to that place, you could write a book about it but the article was good.
> 
> What did you think?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Nov 8 2009, 10:29 AM~15596975
> *I enjoyed it.  It was fun to shoot and it was fun finding and working with a writer that I felt would be able to put something together that respected Crenshaw for what it is/was and also write the piece in a way that people would follow and enjoy.
> *


I have since spoken with a couple of the people interviewed and some of the riders in the area and have gotten good feedback but was also interested in hearing what people in the thread thought.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2009, 10:28 AM~15596971
> *You guys got some cars plaque'd up yet?
> *


i changed the plaque design i lil so stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 7 2009, 11:58 PM~15595555
> *sorry skim.i dont know what u guys do in texas.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2009, 11:49 PM~15566900
> *CAUSE ALL I SEEN GROWING UP WAS BROTHAS ROLLIN CADDYS NO ONE REALLY HAD IMPALAS AND WAY BEFORE I EVEN GOT INTO LOWRIDING. WERE IM FROM IN KANSAS CITY YOU WERE DOING IT BIG IN THE EARLY 80S IF YOU HAD A NEW CADDY. MY BOY FROM ULTIMATE RIDERS THAT WORKS IN MY SHOP WITH ME BE TRYING TO SCHOOL ME ON IMPALAS. BUT I SAY IF WE ALL LIKED THE SAME SHIT HOW FUN WOULD THAT BE :cheesy:
> *


cadi's :yes: :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15601960
> *cadi's :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nosad: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15547348
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the morning Ridersssssssssssss
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 8 2009, 08:29 AM~15596975
> *I enjoyed it.  It was fun to shoot and it was fun finding and working with a writer that I felt would be able to put something together that respected Crenshaw for what it is/was and also write the piece in a way that people would follow and enjoy.
> *


I really enjoyed reading it. I was really suprised to see the article when it came out but that shows that they at the magazine are getting the message that Crenshaw Blvd has always had a big influence on Los Angeles lowriding.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 09:32 AM~15605616
> *I really enjoyed reading it. I was really suprised to see the article when it came out but that shows that they at the magazine are getting the message that Crenshaw Blvd has always had a big influence on Los Angeles lowriding.
> *


Man I am 30, and I can remember as a kid leaving church on sunday on crenshaw was the best thing. Hell bacc then craigers was the Daytons..lol

Too bad alot of the Og Shaw riders are (RIp, locced down or out the game). The mid too Late 90's where my best times on the Shaw..


1996


----------



## Skim

man in 96 if you had a LS clean as yours, you know you had to keep an eye on that cuz thats when fools was snatching them bitches up left and right.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 8 2009, 10:39 PM~15602916
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 7 2009, 10:20 PM~15595686
> *Tyrone... what's happening?  I was just wondering what you thought about the Crenshaw piece in LRM last month.  Thoughts?  Crenshaw's Finest?  Anyone else?
> *


Coolin', Howard! How are you?

I was very impressed with it. It's a piece that was loooong past due. LRM did a great job.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 10:28 AM~15605925
> *man in 96 if you had a LS clean as yours, you know you had to keep an eye on that cuz thats when fools was snatching them bitches up left and right.
> *


If you take a hard look, you can see the colum locc on it.. Yeah I had to baby sit when I wasnt in my turf.


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 9 2009, 09:27 AM~15606968
> *If you take a hard look, you can see the colum locc on it.. Yeah I had to baby sit when I wasnt in my turf.
> *


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15601960
> *cadi's :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 8 2009, 10:39 PM~15602916
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


BUICKS AND OLDSMOBILES WERE MADE FOR ****** WHO WANT LLACS BUT DONT HAVE ENUFF GAME TO GET ONE ......BUICK :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 9 2009, 02:26 PM~15609721
> *BUICKS AND OLDSMOBILES WERE MADE FOR ****** WHO WANT LLACS BUT DONT HAVE ENUFF GAME TO GET ONE ......BUICK :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 i'd take a regal, cutlass or 60's 70s Rivi over a 4 door any day.


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 9 2009, 03:49 PM~15611429
> *i'd take a regal, cutlass or 60's 70s Rivi over a 4 door any day.
> *


but not a big body right


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 9 2009, 05:27 PM~15611905
> *but not a big body right
> *


4 doors period.


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 9 2009, 06:27 PM~15611905
> *but not a big body right
> *


YEAH THAT 76 REGAL MAKES A MEAN LOLO BUT CADDY'S ARE STILL KING OF THE RING


----------



## pitbull166

I'm feeling too old for G'bodies, time too snatch up a Family big body..  


Still might keep the Ls when I feel like getting my Bg on.lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 9 2009, 02:26 PM~15609721
> *BUICKS AND OLDSMOBILES WERE MADE FOR ****** WHO WANT LLACS BUT DONT HAVE ENUFF GAME TO GET ONE ......BUICK :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: 
This nobody *****!


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 10 2009, 08:12 PM~15626404
> *:uh:
> This nobody *****!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 10 2009, 07:29 PM~15626642
> *:buttkick:
> *


***** please! Ole low post count. You aint got no pull!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 9 2009, 07:19 PM~15612514
> *4 doors period.
> *


I bet u woulda owned Supreme Hustle :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 9 2009, 11:27 AM~15606968
> *If you take a hard look, you can see the colum locc on it.. Yeah I had to baby sit when I wasnt in my turf.
> *


ah yeah. When I lived in long Beach in 97 this old hispanic dude used to roll around in an ice cream lookin truck with a sighn that had a big GM column on the side and he did mobile install and repairs because so many fools were getting peel't. I know he was making a grip doing that shit.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2009, 02:23 AM~15630079
> *ah yeah. When I lived in long Beach in 97 this old hispanic dude used to roll around in an ice cream lookin truck with a sighn that had a big GM column on the side and he did mobile install and repairs because so many fools were getting peel't. I know he was making a grip doing that shit.
> *


Those where the days


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2009, 02:20 AM~15630062
> *I bet u woulda owned Supreme Hustle :biggrin:
> *


You can't drive near a hoodsta with a fleetwood, without them talking about that car.. But that car is clean as fucc


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2009, 12:20 AM~15630062
> *I bet u woulda sold Supreme Hustle :biggrin:
> *


 fixed


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE .... HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 11 2009, 08:53 AM~15631525
> *fixed
> *


cut it out! :roflmao:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 11 2009, 09:17 AM~15631698
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE .... HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 11 2009, 11:17 AM~15631698
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE .... HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?
> *



WEST GOOD SIS I SHOULD B THERE FOR NEW YRS AGAIN ILL LET U KNOW..



WEST GOOD EVERYONE?


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 10 2009, 11:35 PM~15628995
> ****** please! Ole low post count. You aint got no pull!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 11 2009, 03:17 PM~15635515
> *WEST GOOD SIS I SHOULD B THERE FOR NEW YRS AGAIN ILL LET U KNOW..
> WEST GOOD EVERYONE?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15635515
> *WEST GOOD SIS I SHOULD B THERE FOR NEW YRS AGAIN ILL LET U KNOW..
> WEST GOOD EVERYONE?
> *


Already got my plane ticket mayne


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15636952
> *Already got my plane ticket mayne
> *



WELL SHIT IF I MAKE IT BACC HOME WE HAVE TO KICC IT SINCE U WASNT AT THE HOPTOBER FEST? :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 11 2009, 06:08 PM~15637331
> *WELL SHIT IF I MAKE IT BACC HOME WE HAVE TO KICC IT SINCE U WASNT AT THE HOPTOBER FEST? :uh:
> *


This time u need to hook up with us a lil more tuffer than you did last tyme  




Where FCE @?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 11 2009, 08:00 PM~15638510
> *This time u need to hook up with us a lil more tuffer than you did last tyme
> Where FCE @?
> *


 yup...

what it do dirt, you've been straight...I've got some UNIQUE shit coming for the SB's interior!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 11 2009, 11:00 PM~15638510
> *This time u need to hook up with us a lil more tuffer than you did last tyme
> Where FCE @?
> *



man i will but i had so much to do n so lil time plus i got drunk and lost a hole day :uh: haha

u know i got cha my real true blue homie


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 11 2009, 03:17 PM~15635515
> *WEST GOOD SIS I SHOULD B THERE FOR NEW YRS AGAIN ILL LET U KNOW..
> WEST GOOD EVERYONE?
> *



THAT'S WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT!.... SHIT YOU NEED TO BRING YOUR ASS OUT HERE AND RIDE WITH YA SIS AND LIL BRO ***** :biggrin: LMAO. SO HOW YOU BEEN OUT THERE?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 11 2009, 11:32 PM~15638892
> *THAT'S WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT!.... SHIT YOU NEED TO BRING YOUR ASS OUT HERE AND RIDE WITH YA SIS AND LIL BRO ***** :biggrin:  LMAO. SO HOW YOU BEEN OUT THERE?
> *



IM TRYING SIS AND YEAH I WANNA ROLL OUUT WITH U GUYZ  SHIT WE GOOD BUT U KNOW HOW THE ECOM. IS NOW JUST MAKES THINGS A LIL HARDER :angry: TELL MY LIL BRO GET AT ME I HAVENT TALKED TO HIM N A FEW OR BIG JAMES TO HIT ME STAY LOW SIS :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15639333
> *IM TRYING SIS AND YEAH I WANNA ROLL OUUT WITH U GUYZ  SHIT WE GOOD BUT U KNOW HOW THE ECOM. IS NOW JUST MAKES THINGS A LIL HARDER :angry: TELL MY LIL BRO GET AT ME I HAVENT TALKED TO HIM N A FEW OR BIG JAMES TO HIT ME STAY LOW SIS :biggrin:
> *



ECOM MY ASS! DON'T GIVE ME THAT BULLSHIT YOU KNOW THAT DOES NOT APPLY TO US!. :biggrin: SO ALL I KNOW IS THAT YOU BETTER BE OUT HERE ON NEW YEARS!. LMAO. BUT YEAH IM GOING TO HIT LIL BRO UP TONIGHT AND LET HIM KNOW WHAT THE B IS YA KNOW.


----------



## 187PURE

wasup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSHy5j6Rybw


----------



## 187PURE

old times
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpMscT_jj7I&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

gyeah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJEucpn2ALs&feature=related :cheesy:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 12 2009, 12:25 AM~15639394
> *ECOM MY ASS! DON'T GIVE ME THAT BULLSHIT YOU KNOW THAT DOES NOT APPLY TO US!. :biggrin:  SO ALL I KNOW IS THAT YOU BETTER BE OUT HERE ON NEW YEARS!. LMAO. BUT YEAH IM GOING TO HIT LIL BRO UP TONIGHT AND LET HIM KNOW WHAT THE B IS YA KNOW.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## nubianish

skim you dropping to much info. . call me lover for that rust. i just love that f n rust. any one has any convertible i can have. ill haul them away fast ass hell. just let me know. there was a time i was shipping in 5 to 10 convertible a month. it was the good days. now there hard as hell to find. maybe now i bring in 5 cars a year. i convert 59 impalas. i love converting hardtops in to convertible. check me out.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 11 2009, 07:08 PM~15637331
> *WELL SHIT IF I MAKE IT BACC HOME WE HAVE TO KICC IT SINCE U WASNT AT THE HOPTOBER FEST? :uh:
> *


haha I knew u would talk shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by nubianish_@Nov 12 2009, 07:56 PM~15648867
> *skim you dropping to much info. . call me lover for that rust. i just love that f n rust. any one has any convertible i can have. ill haul them away fast ass hell. just let me know. there was a time i was shipping in 5 to 10 convertible a month. it was the good days. now there hard as hell to find. maybe now i bring in 5 cars a year. i convert 59 impalas. i love converting hardtops in to convertible. check me out.
> *


but its true. My point being that these solid cars are long gone except for some still out there tucked away in hiding or already fixed up. I was giving guys like you amd Mr 59 props for dragging them out of fields to be saved. As you already know, Im bout it too, mainly for the fact that thats all we have to work with out here is rusty rags. Every once in a while I find one that aint too too bad.

Just picked up this 60 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## blue ice rag 63

wow :0 skim nice project!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 12 2009, 10:25 AM~15642781
> *wasup
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSHy5j6Rybw
> *


What you know about that 187.. Toddi T. King T and Mix master spade.. Spade lived right down the street from my crib.. West Side Compton was where it was at bacc then


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2009, 02:01 AM~15651963
> *haha I knew u would talk shit! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 



NICE PROJECT I LUV THEM DASH BORDS :0


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats good black riders... T.I.G.F


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 9 2009, 12:25 PM~15606954
> *
> 
> I was very impressed with it. It's a piece that was loooong past due. LRM did a great job.
> *



Whats been good T. did you get the chance to get up with ole dude?


----------



## 187PURE

> Whats been good T. did you get the chance to get up with ole dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


CLEAN.. I ALWAYS LIKED THE BLUE AND WHITE COMBO


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2009, 11:39 AM~15654611
> *CLEAN.. I ALWAYS LIKED THE BLUE AND WHITE COMBO
> *


 Thanks Plaboy....

How are things out east. you still dippin in da Lac.


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 13 2009, 04:08 AM~15653345
> *What you know about that 187.. Toddi T. King T and Mix master spade.. Spade lived right down the street from my crib..  West Side Compton was where it was at bacc then
> *


ITS COKANE NOT LEMON HEADS :biggrin: DAMN THAT MAKES ME FEEL A LIL OLDER THAN I THINK I AM


----------



## 187PURE

> Thanks Plaboy....
> 
> How are things out east. you still dippin in da Lac.
> [/b]


PRETTY GOOD.. BOUT TO SHOCC THE HOOD IN A MINUTE. YOU'LL SEE WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 13 2009, 07:08 AM~15653345
> *What you know about that 187.. Toddi T. King T and Mix master spade.. Spade lived right down the street from my crib..  West Side Compton was where it was at bacc then
> *


EEEEERRRRRBB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 11 2009, 07:00 PM~15638510
> *This time u need to hook up with us a lil more tuffer than you did last tyme
> Where FCE @?
> *


Right here bro. I thought more fools would want to dip down to Western after the Traffic show last Sunday, but no one was down. Full tank of gas, charged batteries, car looking clean, and went home :uh:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 13 2009, 11:54 AM~15654746
> *ITS COKANE NOT LEMON HEADS :biggrin:  DAMN THAT MAKES ME FEEL A LIL OLDER THAN I THINK I AM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 11 2009, 08:04 PM~15638555
> *yup...
> 
> what it do dirt, you've been straight...I've got some UNIQUE shit coming for the SB's interior!
> *




Maaan U aint even got to speak on it..cuz I know how U do....  


Heard U been on iron homeboy.!! :0 So you gonna be sportin the slingshot when we on Crenshaw this summer :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 13 2009, 02:05 PM~15656833
> *Right here bro. I thought more fools would want to dip down to Western after the Traffic show last Sunday, but no one was down. Full tank of gas, charged batteries, car looking clean, and went home  :uh:
> *



Yeah...fools is slowin down cuz it towards the end of the year I guess
 


Was u wit yo boy? I 4got his name......he's a cool cat


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Nov 13 2009, 04:38 PM~15658636
> *Yeah...fools is slowin down cuz it towards the end of the year I guess
> 
> Was u wit yo boy? I 4got his name......he's a cool cat
> *


Shawn......wasn't with him. Let me know if you plan to roll out one Sunday, I'll roll too.


----------



## pitbull166

Damn page 3 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2009, 07:27 AM~15596963
> *I thought it was decent enough. It's nice to know that the LRM staff made the effort to do that. Theres so much history and stories to that place, you could write a book about it but the article was good.
> 
> What did you think?
> *


you're the expert on crenshaw maybe you should write something!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2009, 02:55 PM~15680456
> *you're the expert on crenshaw maybe you should write something!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for Tyrone!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn4ROzw21ik&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2009, 02:58 PM~15680492
> *for Tyrone!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn4ROzw21ik&feature=related
> *


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2009, 11:58 AM~15680492
> *for Tyrone!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn4ROzw21ik&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: West up, 'Big Scotty'?! I got a video for you. Especially for you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2009, 03:28 PM~15682508
> *lol
> *


You see Scotty in the background? Behind 'Big Rat'? LOL!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 9 2009, 10:32 AM~15605616-->
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed reading it. I was really suprised to see the article when it came out but that shows that they at the magazine are getting the message that Crenshaw Blvd has always had a big influence on Los Angeles lowriding.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:58 AM~15605741
> *Man I am 30, and I can remember as a kid leaving church on sunday on crenshaw was the best thing. Hell bacc then  craigers was the Daytons..lol
> 
> Too bad alot of the Og Shaw riders are (RIp, locced down or out the game). The mid too Late 90's where my best times on the Shaw..
> 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Nov 9 2009, 01:25 PM~15606954
> *Coolin', Howard! How are you?
> 
> I was very impressed with it. It's a piece that was loooong past due. LRM did a great job.
> *


I'm glad you all were feeling it... it feels nice to have been able to contribute in that way.  REALLY looking forward to coming back to LA maybe next year. I have a few ideas of some things that would be nice to document and would love to hear some from people in the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15684934
> *I'm glad you all were feeling it... it feels nice to have been able to contribute in that way.  REALLY looking forward to coming back to LA maybe next year.  I have a few ideas of some things that would be nice to document and would love to hear some from people in the forum.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 16 2009, 10:14 PM~15684934
> *I'm glad you all were feeling it... it feels nice to have been able to contribute in that way.  REALLY looking forward to coming back to LA maybe next year.  I have a few ideas of some things that would be nice to document and would love to hear some from people in the forum.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

*JUST GRABED THIS THE OTHER DAY *








*THIS MUTHAFUCKA GON' SHOCK THE HOOD WHEN I'M DONE WITH IT

AND OH YEAH...*
MOOOOOOOOOVVVVVINNNNNNGGG!! :0 

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

AND FROM THE LOOKS OF THAT VIDEO, IT LOOK LIKE SCOTTY WAS HIDING BEHIND BIG RAT.. CHECK OUT HOW HE PEEPING AROUND WATCHING HIS BACK :uh: 

***** LOOK SCARED SHITLESS :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

AND HOL-HOL-HOLD UP!!.. HOW IS THAT ***** SCOTTY GON' BE ROCKIN A HIGH-TOP-FADE IN THE LATE 90s :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 05:38 AM~15689085
> *JUST GRABED THIS THE OTHER DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MUTHAFUCKA GON' SHOCK THE HOOD WHEN I'M DONE WITH IT
> 
> AND OH YEAH...
> MOOOOOOOOOVVVVVINNNNNNGGG!! :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Now, use your blue '91 to build this up.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 08:38 AM~15689085
> *JUST GRABED THIS THE OTHER DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MUTHAFUCKA GON' SHOCK THE HOOD WHEN I'M DONE WITH IT
> 
> AND OH YEAH...
> MOOOOOOOOOVVVVVINNNNNNGGG!! :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


84 Fleet?


----------



## 187PURE

> 84 Fleet?
> [/b]


85


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:03 AM~15689915
> *85
> *


will you be doing a motor swap in it?


----------



## 187PURE

> will you be doing a motor swap in it?
> [/b]


I WAS GON PUT MY CHEVY BLOCK IN IT. I GOTTA GET A HARNESS THOUGH


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:55 AM~15690363
> *I WAS GON PUT MY CHEVY BLOCK IN IT.  I GOTTA GET A HARNESS THOUGH
> *


dig it.


----------



## 187PURE

> dig it.
> [/b]


I'M WONDERING IF I SHOULD GRAB THIS OTHER COUPE THAT THIS OLD MAN IS SITTING ON. WONDERING IF I SHOULD JUST MAINTAIN A 4100 MOTOR. WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:10 PM~15690484
> *I'M WONDERING IF I SHOULD GRAB THIS OTHER COUPE THAT THIS OLD MAN IS SITTING ON.  WONDERING IF I SHOULD JUST MAINTAIN A 4100 MOTOR. WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


4100 :thumbsdown:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:10 PM~15690484
> *I'M WONDERING IF I SHOULD GRAB THIS OTHER COUPE THAT THIS OLD MAN IS SITTING ON.  WONDERING IF I SHOULD JUST MAINTAIN A 4100 MOTOR. WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


If that 41 has low mils and or looks/runs like it has been maintain good by the last owner. then I would just roll with that until it gives you real reason to swap out.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 17 2009, 12:15 PM~15690532
> *4100 :thumbsdown:
> *


I KNEW I WOULD GET THAT REACTION :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:38 AM~15689085
> *JUST GRABED THIS THE OTHER DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MUTHAFUCKA GON' SHOCK THE HOOD WHEN I'M DONE WITH IT
> 
> AND OH YEAH...
> MOOOOOOOOOVVVVVINNNNNNGGG!! :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> If that 41 has low mils and or looks like it has been maintain by the last owner. then I would just roll with that until it gives you real reason to swap out.
> [/b]


THE ONE THAT'S IN THE FLEET NOW, LOOKS LIKE SHIT. MY MECHANIC IS FUCKIN WIT IT TO GET IT STARTED. THIS OLD MAN GOT A GOOD RUNNING COUPE. I WAS THINKING BOUT JUST GRABBING THAT. OTHERWISE I GOTTA CHANGE EVERYTHING TO MAKE THE 5.0 WORK. I HEARD YOU EVEN GOTTA CHANGE THE GAS TANK AND FUEL LINES


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:37 PM~15690761
> *THE ONE THAT'S IN THE FLEET NOW, LOOKS LIKE SHIT.  MY MECHANIC IS FUCKIN WIT IT TO GET IT STARTED.  THIS OLD MAN GOT A GOOD RUNNING COUPE.  I WAS THINKING BOUT JUST GRABBING THAT.  OTHERWISE I GOTTA CHANGE EVERYTHING TO MAKE THE 5.0 WORK.  I HEARD YOU EVEN GOTTA CHANGE THE GAS TANK AND FUEL LINES
> *


If it's fuel injected :yessad:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:37 PM~15690761
> *THE ONE THAT'S IN THE FLEET NOW, LOOKS LIKE SHIT.  MY MECHANIC IS FUCKIN WIT IT TO GET IT STARTED.  THIS OLD MAN GOT A GOOD RUNNING COUPE.  I WAS THINKING BOUT JUST GRABBING THAT.  OTHERWISE I GOTTA CHANGE EVERYTHING TO MAKE THE 5.0 WORK.  I HEARD YOU EVEN GOTTA CHANGE THE GAS TANK AND FUEL LINES
> *


ummmm. thats news to me. there is always different ways to skin a cat. nonetheless there is a little work in doing a swap. 

when I did my motor swap, for the most part all I change was the block and the tranny, moved the motor and tranny monts made some new tranny lines, moved the car batt from the left over to the right and had the drive shift shorten 2".

My thing is once that engine gets pulled if the funds at the time are in bank then go ahead while its still early in the off seasson finish out the engine swap vs later. but if you are waiting/needing to get the car moving then just take the motor at the one you said the old man has that is in good running shape put that 41 in Fleet and mash on to your next stop.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 07:38 AM~15689085
> *JUST GRABED THIS THE OTHER DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MUTHAFUCKA GON' SHOCK THE HOOD WHEN I'M DONE WITH IT
> 
> AND OH YEAH...
> MOOOOOOOOOVVVVVINNNNNNGGG!! :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


NOW YOUR TALKING BIG HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

> ummmm. thats news to me. there is always different ways to skin a cat. nonetheless there is a little work in doing a swap.
> 
> when I did my motor swap, for the most part all I change was the block and the  tranny, moved the motor and tranny monts made some new tranny lines, moved the car batt from the left over to the right and had the drive shift shorten 2".
> 
> My thing is once that engine gets pulled if the funds at the time are in bank then go ahead while its still early in the off seasson finish out the engine swap vs later. but if you are waiting/needing to get the car moving then just take the motor at the one you said the old man has that is in good running shape put that 41 in Fleet and mash on to your next stop.
> [/b]


YEAH I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING; GET THE COUPE OFF THE OLD MAN AND KEEP IT MOVING FOR THE TIME BEING. THAT WAY I CAN GO AHEAD AND 90 OUT THE BITCH, GET IT LOOKING GOOD, AND FUCK WITH MY 5.0 ON A LATER DATE. I WANT EVERTHING WORKING CORRECTLY.. THAT WAY IF NEED BE I CAN PUT A SCANNER ON IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 17 2009, 01:11 PM~15691140
> *NOW YOUR TALKING BIG HOMIE
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## "G-Money"

Got what color you want picked out yet?


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 09:10 AM~15690484
> *I'M WONDERING IF I SHOULD GRAB THIS OTHER COUPE THAT THIS OLD MAN IS SITTING ON.  WONDERING IF I SHOULD JUST MAINTAIN A 4100 MOTOR. WHAT YOU THINK?
> *


i never had a prob wit my 4.1 if its cool roll wit it


----------



## 187PURE

> Got what color you want picked out yet?
> [/b]


SHIT *****.. BEEN HAD IT;; THAT GARDEN BLOCC CRIP BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 17 2009, 02:06 PM~15691671
> *i never had a prob wit my 4.1 if its cool roll wit it
> *


TRUE.. BUT AINT NUTHIN LIKE A CHEVY MOTOR. + I LIKE THE CERPANTINE BELT


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 02:11 PM~15691718
> *SHIT *****.. BEEN HAD IT;; THAT GARDEN BLOCC CRIP BLUE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  well you know one can't ever go wrong with any color blue my guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:11 AM~15691718
> *SHIT *****.. BEEN HAD IT;; THAT GARDEN BLOCC CRIP BLUE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: C'mon, Darrick. I was with you 'til you said that.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 02:13 PM~15691747
> *TRUE.. BUT AINT NUTHIN LIKE A CHEVY MOTOR. + I LIKE THE CERPANTINE BELT
> *


U can say that again. hopefully if my pennies are right that will be one of the upgrades that I'll have for next year riden seasson.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 17 2009, 02:31 PM~15691934
> *:uh: C'mon, Darrick. I was with you 'til you said that.
> *


 :cheesy: :0 Whats good your way Fam.


----------



## Tyrone

> :cheesy:  :0  Whats good your way Fam.
> [/b]


Not a damn thang, 'G'. Hard times and trouble. :angry:


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 11:13 AM~15691747
> *TRUE.. BUT AINT NUTHIN LIKE A CHEVY MOTOR. + I LIKE THE CERPANTINE BELT
> *


i can feel that


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 17 2009, 02:31 PM~15691934
> *:uh: C'mon, Darrick. I was with you 'til you said that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

AND OH YEAH.. FOR THE ****** THAT WAS TALKIN SHIT..

I'M LEAVING THE STOCK STEERING WHEEL ON :angry: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 17 2009, 02:34 PM~15691966
> *Not a damn thang, 'G'. Hard times and trouble.  :angry:
> *


yea I hear ya, but you know it could always be worse.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 17 2009, 09:31 AM~15689674
> *Now, use your blue '91 to build this up.
> *


exactamundo!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 02:25 PM~15692433
> *I ROCKS IT WITH OR WITHOUT THE GOLF PIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TELL YA, DAT ***** 187 IS A MUTHAFUCKA BOY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


cut it out. those are some old fashoined Roy Rogers pistols :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 07:40 PM~15695619
> *THIS ***** :uh:  THIS AINT NO MUTHAFUCKIN ENGLISH CLASS *****
> *


lol, ok, now that was funny :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 17 2009, 07:52 PM~15695734
> *The more you post Derick the more ass clown you look! Like I said you aint no g. Maybe a bitch ass corner foot man at the best! Sad really. 55 year old African American tring to be hard on line!
> 
> Yo I bet this ***** rally be wearing that corney shit he post! Tight as parachute pants and all. I bet Derick would even rock a curl if he had hair!
> 
> Hey Derick! Why don't we pull up some them old post where bitch kicked you out your own house and shit. ***** you where on here crying and shit! Them you PM some is to change shit for you! If I ever get to meet you ill clown you to your face! And take pics! Just so these brothas can see how corney you are!
> *


LIKE THAT?!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2009, 06:40 AM~15700949
> *I REMEMBER THE DJ's USED EVs AT HOUSE PARTIES BACK IN THE DAY.  DON'T KNOW TOO MUCH ABOUT THEM IN CAR STEREO
> *


They good for highs...U definately get a crisp clear sound w/EV's..They hot right now, as for them being better than JL's, YES on clarity ,but JL's hold it down on Bass...Another good speaker for clarity are the oxygen o2's, they alot smaller and bang just as hard as EV's, but they are more compatible w/fitting in our caddy doors and dashes......


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2009, 06:30 AM~15700908
> *ARE THEY BETTER THAN JL AUDIO?
> *


yes thet are.they can handle alot of power.i did a couple jobs last year with them.i never heard of them untill last year


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Nov 18 2009, 06:47 AM~15700985
> *They good for highs...U definately get  a crisp clear sound w/EV's..They hot right now, as for them being better than JL's, YES on clarity ,but JL's hold it down on Bass...Another good speaker for clarity are the oxygen o2's, they alot smaller and bang just as hard as EV's, but they are more compatible w/fitting in our caddy doors and dashes......
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Nov 18 2009, 08:47 AM~15700985
> *They good for highs...U definately get  a crisp clear sound w/EV's..They hot right now, as for them being better than JL's, YES on clarity ,but JL's hold it down on Bass...Another good speaker for clarity are the oxygen o2's, they alot smaller and bang just as hard as EV's, but they are more compatible w/fitting in our caddy doors and dashes......
> *


OH OK.. YEAH I WAS REFERING TO BASS WHEN COMPARING/CONTRASTING EVs AND JLs. BUT YOU'RE SAYING EV DOOR/DECK SPEAKERS ARE BETTER THAN PIONEER 6x9's/4x6's? OXYGEN 02's HUH.. I GOTTA RESEARCH THAT. THANKS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 18 2009, 08:48 AM~15700989
> *yes thet are.they can handle alot of power.i did a couple jobs last year with them.i never heard of them untill last year
> *


FOR BASS?


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:02 AM~15701069
> *OH OK.. YEAH I WAS REFERING TO BASS WHEN COMPARING/CONTRASTING EVs AND JLs.  BUT YOU'RE SAYING EV DOOR/DECK SPEAKERS ARE BETTER THAN PIONEER 6x9's/4x6's?  OXYGEN 02's HUH.. I GOTTA RESEARCH THAT.  THANKS
> *


EV's dont make a door or deck speaker (smallest size is 8") Oxygen O2's do, w/the quality sound of an EV...YES they are way better than Pioneer 6X9's/4X6's.....But for bass u would wanna stick w/JL...
I only have (2)- 6" round Oxygen o2's in my center console of my caddy & a 10" Alpine R10 series sub n it bangs hard....
I originally bought 6- Oxygen O2 6" round slim-line speakers (1 for each door, 2 for center console & 2 for rear decklid) but ended up using only 2 cuz that shyt was loud as it is..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Nov 18 2009, 09:16 AM~15701139
> *EV's dont make a door or deck speaker (smallest size is 8") Oxygen O2's do, w/the quality sound of an EV...YES they are way better than Pioneer 6X9's/4X6's.....But for bass u would wanna stick w/JL...
> I only have (2)- 6" round Oxygen o2's in my center console of my caddy & a 10" Alpine R10 series sub n it bangs hard....
> I originally bought 6- Oxygen O2 6" round slim-line speakers (1 for each door, 2 for center console & 2 for rear decklid) but ended up using only 2 cuz that shyt was loud as it is..
> *


HMM.. THEM O2's SOUND GOOD AS A MAWFUCKA. I'MA TRY 'EM


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:03 AM~15701072
> *FOR BASS?
> *


for bass i like jl or kicker


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S A TRIP I JUST PUT THAT MOONROOF IN MY d'ELEGANCE. NOW IT'S GOING IN THE COUPE


----------



## cadillacj

:0


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 18 2009, 08:22 PM~15707402
> *BY THE WAY, WHAT ARE YOU ROLLING?
> *


81 COUPE


----------



## bigswanga

Less talking more riding :biggrin: 
























See ya on the 1st


----------



## cadillacj

nice fo damn i had dat same alpine unit in my coupe


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 19 2009, 09:38 AM~15713602
> *nice fo damn i had dat same alpine unit  in my coupe
> *


 :biggrin: Me too.. in a 84 coupe took it out and save it for the foe..Cant seem to let it go


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD BRUTHAZ????????


I STILL C ITS TOO MUCH LUV N HERE?????? LOL


THEM PICS ARE FUNNY AS FUCC........


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 19 2009, 08:28 AM~15713525
> *Less talking more riding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya on the 1st
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

64 LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:11 AM~15713990
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 19 2009, 10:20 AM~15714088
> *64 LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Thankx it sho aint EZ


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 19 2009, 02:37 PM~15714855
> *Thankx    it sho aint EZ
> *



I BET THATS Y I SOLD MINEZ


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 19 2009, 11:28 AM~15713525
> *Less talking more riding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya on the 1st
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 19 2009, 11:42 AM~15714894
> *I BET THATS Y I SOLD MINEZ
> *


  Heartbreaking


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 19 2009, 04:57 PM~15716326
> *  Heartbreaking
> *



COULDNT PASS UP THE OFFER  GONNA COME BETTER WHEN THAT DAY COMES? :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 19 2009, 03:31 PM~15717106
> *COULDNT PASS UP THE OFFER  GONNA COME BETTER WHEN THAT DAY COMES? :uh:
> *


I feel ya cuz ive been touched.This the 3rd foe i had..The 1st two i wasnt ready.So i built two coupes and finally yanked it out the backyard and made myself finish it.


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 19 2009, 04:47 PM~15717774
> *I feel ya cuz ive been touched.This the 3rd foe i had..The 1st two i wasnt ready.So i built two coupes and finally yanked it out the backyard and made myself finish it.
> *


woooooooooow nice


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 19 2009, 05:47 PM~15717774
> *I feel ya cuz ive been touched.This the 3rd foe i had..The 1st two i wasnt ready.So i built two coupes and finally yanked it out the backyard and made myself finish it.
> *


thats whats up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## "G-Money"

:nicoderm: T.G.I.F.


----------



## littlerascle59

> :nicoderm: T.G.I.F.
> [/b]


:werd:


----------



## DKM ATX

TGIF FROM THEM TEXAS BOYS uffin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT'S UP PEOPLES!... HOW IS EVERYTHING....... HEY BIG BRO WHAT IT DO MY *****? SO WHAT'S THE WORD ON YOU COMMING OUT HERE ?


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Certified Ryda

My ****** what up i am back .... 


TO all my black lowridaz what is crackin ....


----------



## pitbull166

Whats good my people's and folks


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 20 2009, 01:05 PM~15726750
> *My ****** what up i am back ....
> TO all my black lowridaz what is crackin ....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 19 2009, 10:28 AM~15713525
> *Less talking more riding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya on the 1st
> *


----------



## greendala

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 20 2009, 09:04 AM~15724969
> *TGIF FROM THEM TEXAS BOYS uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 20 2009, 02:17 PM~15728748
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## cadillacj

fridaynight already


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by blue ice rag 63_@Nov 19 2009, 08:53 PM~15720963
> *woooooooooow nice
> *


 :biggrin: 
All it needs is my iron in the back window :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2009, 02:00 AM~15724307
> *thats whats up
> *


 :yes:


----------



## blue ice rag 63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15739147
> *:biggrin:
> All it needs is my iron in the back window :cheesy:
> *


what r u waitin for, its plaque ready??? dont be scarrrrrrrrred.!!!!!. lol


----------



## cripn8ez

LIL CRUZ N THE DOWN TOWN AREA


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 22 2009, 10:36 AM~15743500
> *:cheesy:
> *



WEST GOOD MY BRUTHA FOM ANOTHER? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

64 MAN I DROVE TO KNOXVILLE TN TO GET A CAR BUT THAT DAM ROCC SLID FUCCED ME UP I DROVE FOR 6 HRS FOR A DRY RUN HAD TO COME BACC HOME CUZ THE DETOUR WAS 3 1/2 MORE HRS FUCC THAT DAM I WANTED THAT TRK


----------



## 187PURE

G-FUNK ALL THE TIME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63vcUSzKuXA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 22 2009, 09:14 AM~15743447
> *LIL CRUZ N THE DOWN TOWN AREA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :420:


----------



## cripn8ez

> :420:
> [/b]


  :420:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 22 2009, 10:44 AM~15743516
> *64 MAN I DROVE TO KNOXVILLE TN TO GET A CAR BUT THAT DAM ROCC SLID FUCCED ME UP I DROVE FOR 6 HRS FOR A DRY RUN HAD TO COME BACC HOME CUZ THE DETOUR WAS 3 1/2 MORE HRS FUCC THAT DAM I WANTED THAT TRK
> *


DAMN U COULD OF PICKED MY FRAME UP LOL BUT DAMN THAT WAS FUCKED UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 22 2009, 10:38 AM~15743506
> *WEST GOOD MY BRUTHA FOM ANOTHER? :biggrin:
> *


CUZ IM STR8 CHILLIN HOMIE BOUT TO CHANGE MY BRAKES AND ROTORS ON MY 94


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 23 2009, 04:17 PM~15755424
> *DAMN U COULD OF PICKED MY FRAME UP LOL BUT DAMN THAT WAS FUCKED UP
> *



yeah real fucced up i was mad as fish gresse :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 23 2009, 04:18 PM~15755439
> *CUZ IM STR8 CHILLIN HOMIE BOUT TO CHANGE MY BRAKES AND ROTORS ON MY 94
> *



ok shit its not raining there?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2009, 04:35 PM~15755622
> *yeah real fucced up i was mad as fish gresse :angry:
> *


loocoooooo hotta hotta hata them fish greease


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 23 2009, 04:36 PM~15755629
> *ok shit its not raining there?
> *


nah just cool n cloudy :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 23 2009, 10:54 PM~15760817
> *loocoooooo hotta hotta hata them fish greease
> *


THAT'S THAT JAYO FELONY MANE :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

wasgood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLHX0zzB2s&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

smoov ridin shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB9k0uotVq4


----------



## cadillacj

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

bumper checkin in S.D


----------



## cripn8ez

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## armando martinez




----------



## cadillacj

any footage from sundays on the shaw


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15739147
> *:biggrin:
> All it needs is my iron in the back window :cheesy:
> *


 Car looks good Big Swanga!


----------



## Skim




----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:16 AM~15765453
> *wasgood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLHX0zzB2s&feature=related
> *


The homie 187 stay active with them jamz! Rich the Factor an underground legend reppin' KC, MO! :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger

Whats up with O.T ? ...man I`ve never seen so many racist post in my life..shit youtube aint even that bad lol..


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 24 2009, 11:52 PM~15774786
> *The homie 187 stay active with them jamz! Rich the Factor an underground legend reppin' KC, MO! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that cat RIch reps my town to the fulliest.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 25 2009, 10:10 AM~15776404
> *Yeah that cat RIch reps my town to the fulliest.
> *


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 24 2009, 01:51 PM~15767503
> *bumper checkin in S.D
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I CAN'T STOP LAUGHIN MY ASS OFF LOOKIN AT THIS VIDEO BEGINING AT 0:54
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx_YYtST27s&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y18vdC4-YmY&feature=related

PUNCHIE IS SOMETHIN ELSE BOY :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 25 2009, 08:08 AM~15776389
> *Whats up with O.T ? ...man I`ve never seen so many racist post in my life..shit youtube aint even that bad lol..
> *


Take your ass on! You start most that shit! I thought you where ran out this bitch about 9 PG back! Why are you on a low site and have a charger and SUV ! ***** please!! :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 24 2009, 08:49 PM~15771614
> *
> *


angel, a ***** about to bust out with a sick one. stay tuned


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU !.


----------



## TONE LOCO

happy thanksgiving


----------



## cripn8ez

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TOO ALL BROZ!!!!!!!! HAVE A GOOD & SAFE ONE


----------



## cadillacj

a happy thanksgiving yall


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 25 2009, 11:34 PM~15785792-->
> 
> 
> 
> angel, a ***** about to bust out with a sick one. stay tuned
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 and Im try to get some pics when I get out that way if I have time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA [email protected] 26 2009, 08:19 AM~15787883
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU !.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want some pig feet and chitlins on the table tonight.. Ill settle for pumkin pie too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 08:28 AM~15787943
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY TOO ALL BROZ!!!!!!!! HAVE A GOOD & SAFE ONE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillacj_@Nov 26 2009, 08:34 AM~15787988
> *a happy thanksgiving yall
> *


and drive safe.. NO dirty white walls on the road folks!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj

PUMPKIN PIE :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 26 2009, 08:56 AM~15788164
> *:0 and Im try to get some pics when I get out that way if I have time..
> I want some pig feet and chitlins on the table tonight.. Ill settle for pumkin pie too.
> 
> and drive safe.. NO dirty white walls on the road folks!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I DON'T EAT OR COOK PORK!..... NOW A PIE NO PROB.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj+Nov 26 2009, 08:58 AM~15788178-->
> 
> 
> 
> PUMPKIN PIE  :barf:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> i settle for a yellow cake with chocolate icing LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 26 2009, 09:03 AM~15788227
> *WELL I DON'T EAT OR COOK PORK!..... NOW A PIE NO PROB.... :biggrin:
> *


 What we gona do with these modern weman!!! At least youll probly be out in the streets or under the hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 26 2009, 08:03 AM~15788227
> *WELL I DON'T EAT OR COOK PORK!..... NOW A PIE NO PROB.... :biggrin:
> *


jus make sure it aint pumpkin :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 26 2009, 09:07 AM~15788266
> *:0
> 
> i settle for a yellow cake with chocolate icing LOL
> What we gona do with these modern weman!!! At least youll probly be out in the streets or under the hood.. :biggrin:
> *



OH I DO COOK DON'T GET IT TWISTED NOW LOL... I JUST DON'T DO PORK.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj+Nov 26 2009, 09:08 AM~15788270-->
> 
> 
> 
> jus make sure it aint pumpkin  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 26 2009, 09:08 AM~15788274
> *OH I DO COOK DON'T GET IT TWISTED NOW LOL... I JUST DON'T DO PORK.
> *


 :cheesy: I actually dont eat to much pork. But will kill a chicken in a minute!! bought to clean these WW up and ride. Sunny over here. All last week was rain.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

SO WHAT ARE YOU UP TOO TODAY?


----------



## cadillacj

as long as that yellow cake is moist ill eat it all day


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 26 2009, 09:11 AM~15788297
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy: I actually dont eat to much pork. But will kill a chicken in a minute!! bought to clean these WW up and ride. Sunny over here. All last week was rain.
> *



OH I SEE!... SOUNDS GOOD... SHIT IM AT WORK I DON'T GET OFF TILL 3PM SO I WILL BE GOING HOME AND DOING THE REST OF MY COOKING!. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 26 2009, 09:11 AM~15788303
> *as long as that yellow cake is moist ill eat it all day
> *


 :0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 26 2009, 09:11 AM~15788303
> *as long as that yellow cake is moist ill eat it all day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 26 2009, 08:14 AM~15788323
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


my auntie made the most moist yellow cake your fork would sink into it if you left it sittin on your cake  damn i miss that cake :tears: :tears:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 26 2009, 09:13 AM~15788314
> *OH I SEE!... SOUNDS GOOD... SHIT IM AT WORK I DON'T GET OFF TILL 3PM SO I WILL BE GOING HOME AND DOING THE REST OF MY COOKING!. :cheesy:
> *


wife fist shift nurse ( lady in charge ) and Im 3rd shift weekends nursing) so I at home with kids .. then head over to parents to ride 4x4s shoot guns and ride.. 


Bought to get these kids to get the vans white walls clean and to clean the low up.. :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 26 2009, 09:17 AM~15788358
> *my auntie made the most moist yellow cake your fork would sink into it if you left it sittin on your cake   damn i miss that cake  :tears:  :tears:
> *



YUM!.... IM GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE ONE NOW ALL THIS TALK ABOUT IT MADE ME WANT ONE KNOW!.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 26 2009, 09:17 AM~15788358
> *my auntie made the most moist yellow cake your fork would sink into it if you left it sittin on your cake   damn i miss that cake  :tears:  :tears:
> *


My aunt use to be the country cake champ. She made good rum cakes and a lemon aid cake for us youngings.. same concept as cooking a rum cake but with ghetto kool-aid..


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 26 2009, 09:18 AM~15788367
> *wife fist shift nurse ( lady in charge ) and Im 3rd shift weekends nursing) so I at home with kids .. then head over to parents to ride 4x4s shoot guns and ride..
> Bought to get these kids to get the vans white walls clean and to clean  the low up..  :biggrin:
> *



OH THAT'S KOOL!.... SOUNDS LIKE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 26 2009, 09:20 AM~15788384
> *My aunt use to be the country cake champ. She made good rum cakes and a lemon aid cake for us youngings.. same concept as cooking a rum cake but with ghetto kool-aid..
> *



WOW...... I WANT SOME CAKE NOW :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 26 2009, 09:22 AM~15788402
> *WOW...... I WANT SOME CAKE NOW :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 The one think I cantreally cook .. But I do everyhing else..

ya Im a stay at home dad ! 5 kids and a needy woman out in the garage.. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 26 2009, 09:27 AM~15788439
> *The one think I cantreally cook .. But I do everyhing else..
> 
> ya Im a stay at home dad ! 5 kids and a needy woman out in the garage.. LOL :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: .... well to each is own!..... i had to go and check on one of my patients.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

i want to go home :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 26 2009, 08:22 AM~15788402
> *WOW...... I WANT SOME CAKE NOW :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 25 2009, 02:23 PM~15778757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y18vdC4-YmY&feature=related
> 
> PUNCHIE IS SOMETHIN ELSE BOY :biggrin:
> *


Bacc in summer of 95 he use to have me rollin at Terminal Island..


----------



## pitbull166

Happy Thanksgiving to All


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 26 2009, 10:45 AM~15788577
> *Happy Thanksgiving to All
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Fat boy got the ittis! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2009, 11:34 PM~15785792
> *angel, a ***** about to bust out with a sick one. stay tuned
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Anybody out in the craziness! I mean the sales I heard about weret shit! Folks going crazy over 2~5 bucks! Nice and sunny here so ill hit the streets latter. :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 27 2009, 06:21 AM~15796208
> *Anybody out in the craziness! I mean the sales I heard about weret shit! Folks going crazy over 2~5 bucks! Nice and sunny here so ill hit the streets latter.  :biggrin:
> *



HELL NO.... FUCK THAT I DON'T EVEN LIKE GOING SHOPPING ON REG WEEKENDS NOW ON THIS ON YEAH RIGHT ..... GOOD LUCK TO WHO EVER IS OUT THERE IN THIS MADNESS....... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 26 2009, 11:44 AM~15788564
> *Bacc in summer of 95 he use to have me rollin at Terminal Island..
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

R.I.P. FO CLIPS & RONNIE RON  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsR7sCMCnZ0&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He-KtVdSBus&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 27 2009, 11:11 AM~15797250-->
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P. FO CLIPS & RONNIE RON
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsR7sCMCnZ0&feature=related
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 27 2009, 11:14 AM~15797290
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He-KtVdSBus&feature=related
> *


Where do you find this stuff.. :angry:


----------



## kc07charger

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 25 2009, 03:42 PM~15780582
> *Take your ass on! You start most that shit! I thought you where ran out this bitch about 9 PG back!  Why are you on a low site and have a charger and SUV ! ***** please!! :uh:
> *


Man, eat a dick.,,...you mad, cuzz I aint no TOM , and wont let them other folks call black folks ******* with out saying shit? Oh yeah, I also owned and built a couple of lows my self..started with lowrider bikes way back in 91..so thats whay my fat ass is on this site bitch....pussy ass *****


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 27 2009, 01:01 PM~15797178-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terminal Island was the spot in 95..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 27 2009, 01:11 PM~15797250
> *R.I.P. FO CLIPS & RONNIE RON
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsR7sCMCnZ0&feature=related
> *


What you know about them Compton BG's in the 90's


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 27 2009, 03:19 PM~15798925
> *Man, eat a dick.,,...you mad, cuzz I aint no TOM , and wont let them other folks call black folks ******* with out saying shit? Oh yeah, I also owned and built a couple of lows my self..started with lowrider bikes way back in 91..so thats whay my fat ass is on this site bitch....pussy ass *****
> *


 :0


----------



## pitbull166

Whats good Locos


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT FOR US BLACK RIDAZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out. I'm fins to ride.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 27 2009, 03:41 PM~15798266
> *Where do you find this stuff..  :angry:
> *


STAY IN YOUR LANE PAL, THIS STUFF IS NOT FOR YOU


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 27 2009, 08:05 PM~15800206
> *Terminal Island was the spot in 95..
> What you know about them Compton BG's in the 90's
> *


LOT OF THEM BANGIN ON WAX B/G's ARE RESTING NOW.. AND TWEEDY BIRD LOC DONE LOST HIS DAMN MIND


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 29 2009, 01:10 PM~15813092
> *STAY IN YOUR LANE PAL, THIS STUFF IS NOT FOR YOU
> *


Good !


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 29 2009, 03:12 PM~15813096
> *LOT OF THEM BANGIN ON WAX B/G's ARE RESTING NOW.. AND TWEEDY BIRD LOC DONE LOST HIS DAMN MIND
> *


Not The homies from Atlantic  .. When did you leave Cali?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 29 2009, 03:13 PM~15813863
> *Not The homies from Atlantic  ..  When did you leave Cali?
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 29 2009, 05:13 PM~15813863
> *Not The homies from Atlantic  ..  When did you leave Cali?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 30 2009, 01:44 AM~15819061
> *PM SENT
> *


What up fooo


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 30 2009, 01:46 AM~15819078
> *What up fooo
> *


I'MA CALL YOU LOC :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ttt


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 29 2009, 10:24 AM~15811523
> *TTT FOR US BLACK RIDAZ
> *


 :thumbsup: HAHA


----------



## 187PURE

CAN WE GET SOME REAL TALK UP IN HERE??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4AW4eWrvm4...79F986&index=13


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njSqNvTCAI4


BRUTHAZ & SISSTAZ


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2009, 12:12 PM~15821374
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njSqNvTCAI4
> BRUTHAZ & SISSTAZ
> *


Damn I still ride to that shit.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:11 PM~15691718
> *SHIT *****.. BEEN HAD IT;; THAT GARDEN BLOCC CRIP BLUE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still a myway special!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 16 2009, 04:41 PM~15682627
> *You see Scotty in the background? Behind 'Big Rat'? LOL!
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 30 2009, 02:00 PM~15821774
> *Damn I still ride to that shit.
> *



ME TO ALL THAT STILL BUMPS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 30 2009, 02:18 PM~15821970
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 30 2009, 01:17 PM~15821956
> *still a myway special!!!!!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2009, 11:26 AM~15822047
> *:buttkick:
> *


fuck you!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 30 2009, 11:31 AM~15822102
> *:twak:
> *


it's true!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 30 2009, 02:31 PM~15822103
> *fuck you!!!!!!
> *



BACC AT CHA :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 30 2009, 01:31 PM~15822109
> *it's true!!!!!!!!!
> *


FOOL DON'T FANTACIZE OFF MY FOE DOE
-JAYO FELONY


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see V back from doing his weekend bid.. :0 How many more you got to pull fool.. No ones seen you on the weekends for a minute.. No shows , ride?


----------



## pitbull166

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPxjPMUhzcw

Now this is what I'z ride too


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Nov 30 2009, 06:59 PM~15824389
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPxjPMUhzcw
> 
> Now this is what I'z ride too
> *



thats tight i c my dog n there cool boy pop loccing


----------



## cobrakarate

is King Tee comin out with somethin soon????


----------



## cripn8ez

FEW PIC FROM THE WEEKEND CRUZIN ME & BRAD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

snow is jus dip n threw them nc streets. sup fool


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 30 2009, 11:06 PM~15827048
> *snow is jus dip n threw them nc streets. sup fool
> *



U KNOW HOW I DO? HAHA  SHIT BOUT TO USE MY FINGURE FOR NOT WALKIN HAHA WHAT U UP TO FOOLIE-O :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2009, 11:08 PM~15827063
> *U KNOW HOW I DO? HAHA  SHIT BOUT TO USE MY FINGURE FOR NOT WALKIN HAHA WHAT U UP TO FOOLIE-O :biggrin:
> *


just on here homie kickin it might go over the my cuz crib to blow it down over there


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 30 2009, 11:15 PM~15827135
> *just on here homie kickin it might go over the my cuz crib to blow it down over there
> *



fo sho shit ride thru here haha :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit wished u was right up the street we will be the blunt brothers lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 30 2009, 11:22 PM~15827229
> *shit wished u was right up the street we will be the blunt brothers lol
> *



lmao aint that the truth brutha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2009, 08:02 PM~15826987
> *FEW PIC FROM THE WEEKEND CRUZIN ME & BRAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super sport monte's dont look good as lowlows


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 1 2009, 12:42 AM~15829916
> *super sport monte's dont look good as lowlows
> *


 something tells me that either its an LS with an SS front or a real SS with LS chrome rocker mouldings.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 10:21 AM~15831456
> *something tells me that either its an LS with an SS front or a real SS with LS chrome rocker mouldings.
> *



NAW IT WAS A LS SKIM  HAHA AND TO OTHER CUZ YEA I FEEL YA BUT THATS WHAT HE WANTEDTO PUT THATS A NICE SS HE DID ITS CHROME N THE ENG AND SET UP IS NICE ALSO HE DOES ALL HIS OWN WORK GOOD JOB I SAY  


WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2009, 09:21 AM~15831456
> *something tells me that either its an LS with an SS front or a real SS with LS chrome rocker mouldings.
> *


I was thinking the same thing  .. They not bad for Lay and play


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 1 2009, 07:41 AM~15831573
> *NAW IT WAS A LS SKIM  HAHA AND TO OTHER CUZ YEA I FEEL YA BUT THATS WHAT HE WANTEDTO PUT THATS A NICE SS HE DID ITS CHROME N THE ENG AND SET UP IS NICE ALSO HE DOES ALL HIS OWN WORK GOOD JOB I SAY
> WESTSIDE C.C.
> *


HEY CUZZ TELL YA HOMIE NEED TO REMOVE THAT SS PACK AND PUT THE LS FRONT BACK ON, TAKE THAT SS FIN OFF THE BACK TRUNK THAT SHIT LOOK BOOTIE HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 1 2009, 01:03 PM~15832588
> *HEY CUZZ TELL YA HOMIE NEED TO REMOVE THAT SS PACK AND PUT THE LS FRONT BACK ON, TAKE THAT SS FIN OFF THE BACK TRUNK THAT SHIT LOOK BOOTIE HOMIE
> *



HES NOT REALY WORRIED ABOUT IT CUZ HES GONNA SELLIN IT HE PUTTING TOGETHER A CADI COUP 90ED OUT


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Wattup Homies


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 1 2009, 02:40 PM~15833563
> *Wattup Homies
> *



WEST GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

same ol same ol, back up in this bitch! lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Some hating going on up in Herr! Maybe home boy didn't want the same ole shit! Or look in the lil hand book of Lowrider! :uh: 

Car looks good snow! Stupid crab mentality!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2009, 04:47 PM~15834626
> *crab mentality!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2009, 04:47 PM~15834626
> *Some hating going on up in Herr! Maybe home boy didn't want the same ole shit! Or look in the lil hand book of Lowrider! :uh:
> 
> Car looks good snow! Stupid crab mentality!
> *



THANX BRO I NOW BUT EACH HAS THERE OWN STYLE  U KNOW I DONT CARE ABOUT WORDS HAHA :biggrin: 


IM MELLOW CUZZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 1 2009, 02:21 PM~15834962
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 1 2009, 11:16 AM~15833306
> *HES NOT REALY WORRIED ABOUT IT CUZ HES GONNA SELLIN IT HE PUTTING TOGETHER A CADI COUP 90ED OUT
> *


man I've heard that excuse from so many people throughtout the years!!

"I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna do that...blah blah blah.....mean while u roll'n a bucket!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 1 2009, 08:22 PM~15839117
> *man I've heard that excuse from so many people throughtout the years!!
> 
> "I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna do that...blah blah blah.....mean while u roll'n a bucket!
> *


What's yours! Orange and apple bags went up in stock! You should be banking!


----------



## Dirt422

:biggrin: Snow!! CONGRATULATIONS HOMEBOY!!

Didn't know U still had it in you! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 2 2009, 02:25 AM~15841566
> *:biggrin: Snow!! CONGRATULATIONS HOMEBOY!!
> 
> Didn't know U still had it in you! LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol it must of been built up cuz :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 1 2009, 11:22 PM~15839117
> *man I've heard that excuse from so many people throughtout the years!!
> 
> "I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna do that...blah blah blah.....mean while u roll'n a bucket!
> *



CUZZ U MUST B TALKING ABOUT UR SELF AND UR BUCCET??????? HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 2 2009, 02:25 AM~15841566
> *:biggrin: Snow!! CONGRATULATIONS HOMEBOY!!
> 
> Didn't know U still had it in you! LOL :biggrin:
> *


HAHA THANX CUZZO :biggrin: 


I STILL HAVE A LOT OF SHIT IN ME THAT CATS DONT KNOW DONT LET THE AGE FOOL YA LOL?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 2 2009, 02:46 AM~15841775
> *lol it must of been built up cuz :roflmao:
> *



HAHA UR FUNNY TO FOOL? WHEN IT RELEASED IT SAID BOOM LOL



YO THOSE THAT DONT KNOW IM HAVING TWIN BOYZ WELL MY WIFE IS HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 08:02 AM~15842866
> *HAHA UR FUNNY TO FOOL? WHEN IT RELEASED IT SAID BOOM LOL
> YO THOSE THAT DONT KNOW IM HAVING TWIN BOYZ WELL MY WIFE IS HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE.. I'M BOUT TO HAVE TWIN GLOCCS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 06:02 AM~15842866
> *
> YO THOSE THAT DONT KNOW IM HAVING TWIN BOYZ WELL MY WIFE IS HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0. Damn that's like 9 & 10 kid! Pull out fool!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15839117
> *man I've heard that excuse from so many people throughtout the years!!
> 
> "I'm gonna do this, I'm gonna do that...blah blah blah.....mean while u roll'n a bucket!
> *


SPEAKING FOR ME-MYSELF-PERSONALLY, I ALWAYS KEPT MY PROMISES:

SAID I WAS GETTIN MOON ROOF- GOT IT!

SAID I WAS GETTIN CHROME- GOT IT!

SAID I WAS GETTIN PAINT GOT- IT!

WHEELS- GOT 'EM!

WASN'T PROMISING A 2 DOOR FLEET- BUT GOT THAT TOO!

NOW AS FAR AS THOSE OTHER GUYS...... :dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2009, 09:08 AM~15842876
> *CONGRATS HOMIE.. I'M BOUT TO HAVE TWIN GLOCCS
> *



THANX CUZZO  



I ALREADY HAVE THEM TWINS HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 2 2009, 09:10 AM~15842886
> *:0. Damn that's like 9 & 10 kid! Pull out fool!
> *



HAHA IM TOO RUFF WITH IT NO TIME TO PULL OUT HAHA :angry: AND NAW FOO THAT MAKES 7 LOL LUCCY ME? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 09:02 AM~15842866
> *HAHA UR FUNNY TO FOOL? WHEN IT RELEASED IT SAID BOOM LOL
> YO THOSE THAT DONT KNOW IM HAVING TWIN BOYZ WELL MY WIFE IS HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


lol again congrats cuzzo so do date like around aug?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 2 2009, 09:31 AM~15842942
> *lol again congrats cuzzo so do date like around aug?
> *



NAW MORE LIKE END OF MARCH OR BEGIN OF APRIL SHIT 2 OF MY KIDS ALREADY HAVE A C DAY N MARCH FUCC  HAHA WEDDING ANIVERSERY IS N APRIL FUCC  HAHA??????????????


THANX LOCO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 08:41 AM~15842983
> *NAW MORE LIKE END OF MARCH OR BEGIN OF APRIL SHIT 2 OF MY KIDS ALREADY HAVE A C DAY N MARCH FUCC  HAHA WEDDING ANIVERSERY IS N APRIL FUCC  HAHA??????????????
> THANX LOCO
> *


CUZ YOU GOT TOO MUCH MONEY :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP TONE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2009, 09:44 AM~15842989
> *CUZ YOU GOT TOO MUCH MONEY :uh:
> *



LOL NOT NO MORE CUZ I HAVE 7 KIDS HAHA :uh: U THE MAN LOCO  NOW I HAVE TO BUY A BIGGER HOUSE SON :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 08:48 AM~15843004
> *LOL NOT NO MORE CUZ I HAVE 7 KIDS HAHA :uh: U THE MAN LOCO  NOW I HAVE TO BUY A BIGGER HOUSE SON :uh:
> *


LEAST YOU GOT A HOUSE.. I GOT A HUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 09:41 AM~15842983
> *NAW MORE LIKE END OF MARCH OR BEGIN OF APRIL SHIT 2 OF MY KIDS ALREADY HAVE A C DAY N MARCH FUCC  HAHA WEDDING ANIVERSERY IS N APRIL FUCC  HAHA??????????????
> THANX LOCO
> *


ok better get your pockets rite cuz :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 1 2009, 01:47 PM~15834626
> *Some hating going on up in Herr! Maybe home boy didn't want the same ole shit! Or look in the lil hand book of Lowrider! :uh:
> 
> Car looks good snow! Stupid crab mentality!
> *


AINT NOBODY HATING OL' SQUARE ASS CORNBALL *****. I WAS STATING MY OPINION, IF IT WASNT FOR OTHER ****** STATING THEIRS, YOU WOULD STILL BE ROLLIN THAT 'MARDI GRAS MERLIN THE MAGICIAN' BULLSHIT ASS INTERIOR YOU HAD UP IN THAT SUV! NOW WATCH YA MOUTH CUZZ THIS AINT NO CR** MENTALITY, THIS IS REAL TALK. I AINT HAD TO CHECC U YET BUT KEEP TESTIN ME.


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 1 2009, 11:16 AM~15833306
> *HES NOT REALY WORRIED ABOUT IT CUZ HES GONNA SELLIN IT HE PUTTING TOGETHER A CADI COUP 90ED OUT
> *


THATS THE BIZNESS CUZZ. TEACH EM THAT WESTSIDE TRAINING OUT THERE ON THE EAST LOC.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 2 2009, 02:13 PM~15845477
> *THATS THE BIZNESS CUZZ. TEACH EM THAT WESTSIDE TRAINING OUT THERE ON THE EAST LOC.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 2 2009, 01:10 PM~15845441
> *AINT NOBODY HATING OL' SQUARE ASS CORNBALL *****. I WAS STATING MY OPINION, IF IT WASNT FOR OTHER ****** STATING THEIRS, YOU WOULD STILL BE ROLLIN  THAT 'MARDI GRAS MERLIN THE MAGICIAN' BULLSHIT ASS INTERIOR YOU HAD UP IN THAT SUV! NOW WATCH YA MOUTH CUZZ THIS AINT NO CR** MENTALITY, THIS IS REAL TALK. I AINT HAD TO CHECC U YET BUT KEEP TESTIN ME.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 30 2009, 10:02 PM~15826987
> *FEW PIC FROM THE WEEKEND CRUZIN ME & BRAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still out riden in the fall. dats whats up.


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S THE :werd:


----------



## cripn8ez

> Still out riden in the fall. dats whats up.
> [/b]



IT DONT STOP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 02:10 PM~15846279
> *IT DONT STOP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AY, DRAG THE BUMPER IN THE SNOW AND MAKE A PATH FOR MAWFUCKAS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2009, 03:18 PM~15846391
> *AY, DRAG THE BUMPER IN THE SNOW AND MAKE A PATH FOR MAWFUCKAS
> *



U KNOW IT LOCO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 02:20 PM~15846418
> *U KNOW IT LOCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY INCH EXTENSION?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 2 2009, 12:10 PM~15845441
> *AINT NOBODY HATING OL' SQUARE ASS CORNBALL *****. I WAS STATING MY OPINION, IF IT WASNT FOR OTHER ****** STATING THEIRS, YOU WOULD STILL BE ROLLIN  THAT 'MARDI GRAS MERLIN THE MAGICIAN' BULLSHIT ASS INTERIOR YOU HAD UP IN THAT SUV! NOW WATCH YA MOUTH CUZZ THIS AINT NO CR** MENTALITY, THIS IS REAL TALK. I AINT HAD TO CHECC U YET BUT KEEP TESTIN ME.
> *


aint that a bitch lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2009, 03:21 PM~15846438
> *HOW MANY INCH EXTENSION?
> *



1 1/2 BUT THE BELLT SPLIT ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 2 2009, 02:10 PM~15845441
> *AINT NOBODY HATING OL' SQUARE ASS CORNBALL *****. I WAS STATING MY OPINION, IF IT WASNT FOR OTHER ****** STATING THEIRS, YOU WOULD STILL BE ROLLIN  THAT 'MARDI GRAS MERLIN THE MAGICIAN' BULLSHIT ASS INTERIOR YOU HAD UP IN THAT SUV! NOW WATCH YA MOUTH CUZZ THIS AINT NO CR** MENTALITY, THIS IS REAL TALK. I AINT HAD TO CHECC U YET BUT KEEP TESTIN ME.
> *


check that fool cuzz :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 2 2009, 06:45 AM~15842992
> *WHAT UP TONE
> *


just been busy trying to get ready for 2010


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 02:32 PM~15846582
> *1 1/2 BUT THE BELLT SPLIT ALSO :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 2 2009, 01:10 PM~15845441
> *AINT NOBODY HATING OL' SQUARE ASS CORNBALL *****. I WAS STATING MY OPINION, IF IT WASNT FOR OTHER ****** STATING THEIRS, YOU WOULD STILL BE ROLLIN  THAT 'MARDI GRAS MERLIN THE MAGICIAN' BULLSHIT ASS INTERIOR YOU HAD UP IN THAT SUV! NOW WATCH YA MOUTH CUZZ THIS AINT NO CR** MENTALITY, THIS IS REAL TALK. I AINT HAD TO CHECC U YET BUT KEEP TESTIN ME.
> *


Cuz damn near made me choke on my pallo seed's..


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 07:17 PM~15849971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm feelin that color Loco


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 2 2009, 09:11 PM~15850775
> *I'm feelin that color Loco
> *



THANX HOMIE IM GONNA LEAF IT UP ALSO WHEN THE WEATHER GETS A LIL WARM :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 2 2009, 11:10 AM~15845441
> *AINT NOBODY HATING OL' SQUARE ASS CORNBALL *****. I WAS STATING MY OPINION, IF IT WASNT FOR OTHER ****** STATING THEIRS, YOU WOULD STILL BE ROLLIN  THAT 'MARDI GRAS MERLIN THE MAGICIAN' BULLSHIT ASS INTERIOR YOU HAD UP IN THAT SUV! NOW WATCH YA MOUTH CUZZ THIS AINT NO CR** MENTALITY, THIS IS REAL TALK. I AINT HAD TO CHECC U YET BUT KEEP TESTIN ME.
> *


AAAHAHAHAHA!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 2 2009, 09:21 PM~15850910
> *AAAHAHAHAHA!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WEST GOOD BRUTHA? HOW U DOING?


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 06:22 PM~15850921
> *WEST GOOD BRUTHA? HOW U DOING?
> *


Good homie just read you havin twins man cangrats!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 2 2009, 09:23 PM~15850947
> *Good homie just read you havin twins man cangrats!
> *



THANX BRO ILL MAKE SURE THEY GET DROPED OFF AT UNCLE FRED'S HAHA  YO WHEN U GET TIME SHOT ME THE # THAT DID UR INGRAVING I WANNA DO THE GRILL ON THE LINCOLN :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

crip n aint e z


----------



## cripn8ez

but sum body gotta do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol sup fool, i swear you be up 24 7 seems like


----------



## 187PURE

I DON'T KNOW BOUT YALL, BUT IT'S MILLER TIME :cheesy: 

AND OH YEAH *****.. BANG THIS SHIT IN THE LOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0WMStq_ckU


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 3 2009, 07:26 AM~15856735
> *I DON'T KNOW BOUT YALL, BUT IT'S MILLER TIME :cheesy:
> 
> AND OH YEAH *****.. BANG THIS SHIT IN THE LOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0WMStq_ckU
> *


sick song homie


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 3 2009, 09:45 AM~15856851
> *sick song homie
> *


RIDER SHIT HOMIE


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 3 2009, 09:50 AM~15856885
> *RIDER SHIT HOMIE
> *


Better get with this new West movement.. Glad too C a young ***** I know personaly doing well and taking care of my family from over that way on 10th ave  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgoYs2VZgu4


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 AM~15856985
> *Better get with this new West movement.. Glad too C a young ***** I know personaly doing well and taking care of my family from over that way on 10th ave
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgoYs2VZgu4
> *


I SUPPORT THE NEW WEST MOVEMENT, BUT I'M STUCC IN G-FUNK GROOVEMENT


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:15 AM~15857023
> *I SUPPORT THE NEW WEST MOVEMENT, BUT I'M STUCC IN G-FUNK GROOVEMENT
> *


I can dig that, I still ride too, one way, yarbrough&people's, And my favorite Bootsie  . But Nipsey is definitly bringing that west coast sound bacc


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 3 2009, 10:56 AM~15857276
> *I can dig that, I still ride too, one way, yarbrough&people's,  And my favorite Bootsie  .  But Nipsey is definitly bringing that west coast sound bacc
> *


A LOTTA MAWFUCCAS FEELIN THAT CAT.. I CAN'T SMELL HIM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 3 2009, 10:56 AM~15857276
> *I can dig that, I still ride too, one way, yarbrough&people's,  And my favorite Bootsie  .  But Nipsey is definitly bringing that west coast sound bacc
> *


BUT ON THE "NEW WEST" TIP, SPIDER LOC GOT THAT HEAT ROCC


----------



## cadillacj

anybody got the locc on som new hoses cuz 30 buccs a hose for 15ft and 15 buccs for 3ft iz way to much out here in vegas im commin bacc home for the weekend and need to reup i mean picc up some stuff like hoses and strokes n shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Dec 3 2009, 10:30 AM~15858103
> *anybody got the locc on som new hoses cuz 30 buccs a hose for 15ft and 15 buccs for 3ft iz way to much out here in vegas im commin bacc home for the weekend and need to reup i mean picc up some stuff like hoses and strokes n shit
> *


What ***** you cheep! Hose here is almost. 11$ a foot for good stuff.


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 3 2009, 10:24 AM~15858718
> *What ***** you cheep! Hose here is almost. 11$ a foot for good stuff.
> 
> *


im cheap as fucc :biggrin: and the hoses im talkin bout are goodyear i want the good stuff


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Dec 3 2009, 11:26 AM~15859522
> *im cheap as fucc  :biggrin: and the hoses im talkin bout are goodyear i want the good stuff
> *


*CHECK OUT RICK FROM LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS HE'LL DO YA RIGHT.

ITS ON LA BREA & ARBOR VITAE IN THE CITY OF CHAMPS (INGLEWOOD) :biggrin: *

*959 S. LA BREA AVE INGLEWOOD, CA 90301 310 677 0500 *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Dec 3 2009, 12:26 PM~15859522
> *im cheap as fucc  :biggrin: and the hoses im talkin bout are goodyear i want the good stuff
> *


Haha all we got here is tractor stores and a Parker store. Wich makes them make there own price. Sucks for us.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 06:25 PM~15850972
> *THANX BRO ILL MAKE SURE THEY GET DROPED OFF AT UNCLE FRED'S HAHA  YO WHEN U GET TIME SHOT ME THE # THAT DID UR INGRAVING I WANNA DO THE GRILL ON THE LINCOLN :biggrin:
> *


I got you


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Dec 3 2009, 11:26 AM~15859522
> *im cheap as fucc  :biggrin: and the hoses im talkin bout are goodyear i want the good stuff
> *


*or check this cat out.*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=493646&st=0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

*What up errbody, this "Eazy", Im at my cuzz house on his hook-up..... What tha bizz iz!*


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Dec 3 2009, 08:10 AM~15856985-->
> 
> 
> 
> Better get with this new West movement.. Glad too C a young ***** I know personaly doing well and taking care of my family from over that way on 10th ave
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgoYs2VZgu4
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pitbull166_@Dec 3 2009, 08:56 AM~15857276
> *I can dig that, I still ride too, one way, yarbrough&people's,  And my favorite Bootsie  .  But Nipsey is definitly bringing that west coast sound bacc
> *


*NIpsey That Dude cuzz!!!! I got all 3 VOlumes of Bullets have No names mixtape!! THe last one go hella hard, vol. 3......Walk in my Shoes, We Gang Bangin, Speak My Language etc...... Vol. 2 PiSs POor, Hustle in tha House....etc. DUde hard if nobody hasn't heard him...THis is "EAzy"*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Is this the wanna be crip topic now??? hahaha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

crip crip crip :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 09:05 PM~15865124
> *Is this the wanna be crip topic now??? hahaha
> *


its easy to be a gangta on the computer


----------



## Mr lowrider305

My homie Q's ride


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 09:05 PM~15865124
> *Is this the wanna be crip topic now??? hahaha
> *


No.


----------



## "G-Money"

whats good riders. TGIF.


----------



## DRM_M8KR

> whats good riders.* TGIF.*
> [/b]


FO SHOW...


----------



## cripn8ez

> whats good riders. TGIF.
> [/b]



yep yep but its pose to snow out here tomarrow :angry: i wanna ride


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 4 2009, 06:52 AM~15868410
> *yep yep but its pose to snow out here tomarrow :angry: i wanna ride
> *








NC country bunkin YOur area style!!! :cheesy:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Dec 3 2009, 08:22 PM~15863258
> *NIpsey That Dude cuzz!!!! I got all 3 VOlumes of Bullets have No names mixtape!! THe last one go hella hard, vol. 3......Walk in my Shoes, We Gang Bangin, Speak My Language etc...... Vol. 2 PiSs POor, Hustle in tha House....etc. DUde hard if nobody hasn't heard him...THis is "EAzy"
> *


Yeah I just grabbed that Nipsey on demand got some new shit on it but some old too, That G malone nightmare on 7th street is bangin 2


----------



## pitbull166

And dont get it twisted I fucc wit J-rocc 2.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 4 2009, 10:10 AM~15868473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC country bunkin YOur area style!!! :cheesy:
> *



yo for sum reson on here i cant see that stuff it bz a blank screen? why?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> crip crip crip :biggrin:
> 
> LOOK BRO I LOVE YA ASS BUT STOP BUSTIN MY EARS OUT WITH THIS BULLSHIT... :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 08:05 PM~15865124
> *Is this the wanna be crip topic now??? hahaha
> *


Right! What's it all about? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 11:05 PM~15865124
> *Is this the wanna be crip topic now??? hahaha
> *


YES


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 4 2009, 08:42 AM~15868623
> *yo for sum reson on here i cant see that stuff it bz a blank screen? why?
> *


If they post a youtube direct 'click and watch' and you are reading from a phone without the right internet shit like an I phone has, it will just be blank. I can't see them either cuz I have a sidekick but I can see them from a laptop just fine.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 12:21 PM~15869909
> *If they post a youtube direct 'click and watch' and you are reading from a phone without the right internet shit like an I phone has, it will just be blank. I can't see them either cuz I have a sidekick but I can see them from a laptop just fine.
> *


WATCH YOUR TOUNGE. SOMEBODY PUT AN INJUNCTION ON US IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

ON THE RIDER TIP, WHO'S GOT SOMETHING HOT COMING OUT? 

ANY MODS TO AN EXISTING CAR?

I GOTTA RIDE 7 HRS TO UP-STATE NEW YORK FOR A DAMN MOON ROOF :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 4 2009, 08:52 AM~15868410
> *yep yep but its pose to snow out here tomarrow :angry: i wanna ride
> *


I hear ya cuz....its sunny here today, so if I can get off in time I might do a little dippin, but the weather man said for this Sat and Sun it might just snow.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 4 2009, 01:04 PM~15870331
> *ON THE RIDER TIP, WHO'S GOT SOMETHING HOT COMING OUT?
> 
> ANY MODS TO AN EXISTING CAR?
> 
> I GOTTA RIDE 7 HRS TO UP-STATE NEW YORK FOR A DAMN MOON ROOF :angry:
> *


I'm cutting this one I got from my uncle. I'm going to spray it first. Got nothing else to do this winter.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 4 2009, 01:04 PM~15870331
> *ON THE RIDER TIP, WHO'S GOT SOMETHING HOT COMING OUT?
> 
> ANY MODS TO AN EXISTING CAR?
> 
> I GOTTA RIDE 7 HRS TO UP-STATE NEW YORK FOR A DAMN MOON ROOF :angry:
> *


Damn 7hrs......thats like me driveing from where I'm at to Alabama. 

I won't start updateing any of my mine until after the hoildays. 

but when I do start the first thing on the list is to have my rearend redone and regeared.


----------



## pitbull166

> I hear ya cuz....its sunny here today, so if I can get off in time I might do a little dippin, but the weather man said for this Sat and Sun it might just snow.
> [/b]


Do yall have a chapter in wisconsin? I know I saw 1 person flying a I plaque in Milwaukee but that was it. Just wondering


----------



## 187PURE

> Damn 7hrs......thats like me driveing from where I'm at to Alabama.
> 
> I won't start updateing  any of my mine until after the hoildays.
> 
> but when I do start the first thing on the list is to have my rearend redone and regeared.
> [/b]


AY MAN, YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO TO GET WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2009, 01:21 PM~15869909
> *If they post a youtube direct 'click and watch' and you are reading from a phone without the right internet shit like an I phone has, it will just be blank. I can't see them either cuz I have a sidekick but I can see them from a laptop just fine.
> *



I CANT C FROM MY LAPTOP?


----------



## cripn8ez

> I hear ya cuz....its sunny here today, so if I can get off in time I might do a little dippin, but the weather man said for this Sat and Sun it might just snow.
> [/b]



MAN ITS ALL GLOMMY OUT HERE NOW :angry: I WAS GONNA PAINT SUM THING TODAY BUT ITS TO WET OUT HERE :angry: FUCC THEM SAT POSE TO SNOW ALL MY LOCS ARE COMING DOWN HAHA LIL SNOWS LOL... MAKE IT HAPPEN LOCO LETS RIDER NOMATTER WHAT PART OF THE WORLD U N "JUST DO IT"  LIKE NIKE SAY'S


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 4 2009, 02:04 PM~15871017
> *Do yall have a chapter in wisconsin? I know I saw 1 person flying a I plaque in Milwaukee but that was it. Just wondering
> *


I think your talking about Eddy with a grey 63. I belive he lives in the Mil or around that area but he's is apart of the Chitown chpt.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 4 2009, 02:10 PM~15871093
> *AY MAN, YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO TO GET WHAT YOU WANT
> *


Yes sir......that is true.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 4 2009, 02:17 PM~15871187
> *MAN ITS ALL GLOMMY OUT HERE NOW :angry: I WAS GONNA PAINT SUM THING TODAY BUT ITS TO WET OUT HERE :angry: FUCC THEM SAT POSE TO SNOW ALL MY LOCS ARE COMING DOWN HAHA LIL SNOWS LOL... MAKE IT HAPPEN LOCO LETS RIDER NOMATTER WHAT PART OF THE WORLD U N "JUST DO IT"   LIKE NIKE SAY'S
> *



:biggrin: :420: yes sir just like nike.................just do it.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 2 2009, 12:20 PM~15846418
> *U KNOW IT LOCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you look like a creole Beetle Juice!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 4 2009, 04:07 PM~15871698
> *you look like a creole Beetle Juice!!!!!!!
> *



U LOOK LIKE A ***** I PHONE CHECCED N THE OLD COUNTY JAIL BACC N THE DAYZ AND I 8 UR CORN BREAD FOOLIE-O


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 4 2009, 01:34 PM~15871922
> *U LOOK LIKE A ***** I PHONE CHECCED N THE OLD COUNTY JAIL BACC N THE DAYZ AND I 8 UR CORN BREAD FOOLIE-O
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 5 2009, 09:54 AM~15879216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 5 2009, 10:54 AM~15879216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## payfred

Ay aint it a trip how if you go to the first few pages of an old topic you see just how many dudes jumped clubs? Like repping one club in 06 or 07 but thier current avatar is from a different club? Kinda funny :around: 

You homies ever notice that?


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 5 2009, 08:24 PM~15883015
> *Ay aint it a trip how if you go to the first few pages of an old topic you see just how many dudes jumped clubs? Like repping one club in 06 or 07 but thier current avatar is from a different club? Kinda funny  :around:
> 
> You homies ever notice that?
> *


Nope point them out :biggrin: J/K


----------



## cripn8ez

:0


> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 5 2009, 09:24 PM~15883015
> *Ay aint it a trip how if you go to the first few pages of an old topic you see just how many dudes jumped clubs? Like repping one club in 06 or 07 but thier current avatar is from a different club? Kinda funny  :around:
> 
> You homies ever notice that?
> *



WESTSIDE C.C CHARLOTTE


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 5 2009, 06:27 PM~15883036
> *Nope point them out :biggrin:  J/K
> *


Haha c'mon homie I aint tryin to point nobody out like that LOL, but it just occurred to me that this is alot more common than I previously thought :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT FINISHED DECORATING THIS TREE FOR A FAKE HOLIDAY :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 5 2009, 06:53 PM~15883240
> *JUST GOT FINISHED DECORATING THIS TREE FOR A FAKE HOLIDAY :uh:
> *


Why! I hate it. Most these kids get stuff eveyday. And act ungratefull. Only one fat man giving stuff them litta ****** need in this house! I never tought my kids about a fat Anglo giving them crap! They get one big toy and cloths. and the gifts say from mom and dad r family.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 5 2009, 08:44 PM~15883158
> *Haha c'mon homie I aint tryin to point nobody out like that LOL, but it just occurred to me that this is alot more common than I previously thought :wow:
> *


I hear ya homie, but I notice that shit on the streets every year :uh:. Switching once for understandable circumtance's is okay I guess, but some fools be club hopping like car hoping broads :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi working out...


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 09:43 AM~15886963
> *Fundi working out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..Looks like one of my uncle's :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 07:43 AM~15886963
> *Fundi working out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like I told you before. Fat is in! Don't know woman want a skinny ***** who can't throw the weight around! Fool. Go check you self. Ill see you for x mas!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 10:43 AM~15886963
> *Fundi working out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that nicca doin the see saw lol :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 5 2009, 11:30 PM~15885576
> *I hear ya homie, but I notice that shit on the streets every year  :uh:. Switching once for understandable circumtance's is okay I guess, but some fools be club hopping like car hoping broads :uh:
> *


 yep :yes:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 10:43 AM~15886963
> *Fundi working out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 4 2009, 12:04 PM~15870331
> *ON THE RIDER TIP, WHO'S GOT SOMETHING HOT COMING OUT?
> 
> ANY MODS TO AN EXISTING CAR?
> 
> I GOTTA RIDE 7 HRS TO UP-STATE NEW YORK FOR A DAMN MOON ROOF :angry:
> *


Im coming out with a new 64 NON SS drop that will be on the streets soon. Just finishing the final touches on it now, new top and guts.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 5 2009, 07:24 PM~15883015
> *Ay aint it a trip how if you go to the first few pages of an old topic you see just how many dudes jumped clubs? Like repping one club in 06 or 07 but thier current avatar is from a different club? Kinda funny  :around:
> 
> You homies ever notice that?
> *


lots


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 5 2009, 07:01 PM~15883309
> *Why! I hate it. Most these kids get stuff eveyday. And act ungratefull. Only one fat man giving stuff them litta ****** need in this house! I never taught my kids about a fat Anglo giving them crap!*


I SEEN THAT PIC OF YOU IN THE TUB WITH THAT FAT LADY *****. AINT WIFEY ANGLO? LETS KEEP IT REAL THEN LOC THATS ALL IM SAYIN.


----------



## "G-Money"

got word snow was coming so I thougth I would get out a little after my team had won. 


















Then woke this morning to this









hopefully this winter isn't to bad here in the midwest.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 7 2009, 12:49 PM~15899383
> *I SEEN THAT PIC OF YOU IN THE TUB WITH THAT FAT LADY *****. AINT WIFEY ANGLO? LETS KEEP IT REAL THEN LOC THATS ALL IM SAYIN.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pitbull166

> got word snow was coming so I thougth I would get out a little after my team had won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then woke this morning to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully this winter isn't to bad here in the midwest.
> [/b]


WE got the same shit in Wi :uh:. I'd rather have snow than that 15 below shit like last year :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 6 2009, 09:45 AM~15887176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..Looks like one of my uncle's :uh:
> *


we always got one of them uncles that took the home made macaroni and hogmaws just a little too far :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 7 2009, 01:49 PM~15899383
> *I SEEN THAT PIC OF YOU IN THE TUB WITH THAT FAT LADY *****. AINT WIFEY ANGLO? LETS KEEP IT REAL THEN LOC THATS ALL IM SAYIN.
> *


damn


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 01:39 PM~15899281
> *Im coming out with a new 64 NON SS drop that will be on the streets soon. Just finishing the final touches on it now, new top and guts.
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 01:59 PM~15899491
> *we always got one of them uncles that took the home made macaroni and hogmaws just a little too far :biggrin:
> *


True dat :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 7 2009, 11:49 AM~15899383
> *I SEEN THAT PIC OF YOU IN THE TUB WITH THAT FAT LADY *****. AINT WIFEY ANGLO? LETS KEEP IT REAL THEN LOC THATS ALL IM SAYIN.
> *


real talk


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by The most hated+Dec 7 2009, 11:49 AM~15899383-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SEEN THAT PIC OF YOU IN THE TUB WITH THAT FAT LADY *****. AINT WIFEY ANGLO? LETS KEEP IT REAL THEN LOC THATS ALL IM SAYIN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point!!! They still need to know aint no man in a red fucking suite doing shit!!! Or got shit to do with the Holiday!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 01:09 PM~15900206
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 03:09 PM~15900206
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 04:09 PM~15900206
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *



shut the fucc up and stop posting that spam shit on all the topics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 03:09 PM~15900206
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


pussy :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 7 2009, 01:40 PM~15900549
> *shut the fucc up and stop posting that spam shit on all the topics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## pitbull166

Can't wait to go bacc to Cali  , and away from this cold for a week :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 7 2009, 01:44 PM~15900584
> *Can't wait to go bacc to Cali   , and away from this cold for a week :angry:
> *


 :0 

Ill be out there to buy some wine and cheese from Double Vz orchard.. From Dec19 - the first of the year..


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## Skim

> *The Majestics Car Club, founded in 1973 by "The Godfather," president Little John, had a mission statement that really reflected this new attitude toward lowriding. "It's so people can see that not all lowriders are a bunch of kids. Many are homeowning, job holding, respectable citizens that have cars as a hobby and abide by certain by-laws set up by the members at large." The prestigious Majestics Car Club, which now has chapters throughout the United States, began with two affiliated clubs, the Majestics-East Los Angeles, sometimes known as the "Chicano" chapter, and the Majestics-Los Angeles, considered the "Black" chapter. Majestics chapters everywhere proudly boast the membership of many races.
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 08:43 AM~15886963
> *Fundi working out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 7 2009, 01:44 PM~15900584
> *Can't wait to go bacc to Cali   , and away from this cold for a week :angry:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 3 2009, 09:05 PM~15865124
> *Is this the wanna be crip topic now??? hahaha
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :banghead: now I cant hang here anymore :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 9 2009, 07:34 AM~15922857
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :banghead: now I cant hang here anymore :biggrin:
> *



X2 BIG HOMIE..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 9 2009, 09:34 AM~15922857
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :banghead: now I cant hang here anymore :biggrin:
> *


ONCE YOU GET "OWNED" YOUR JUMPED IN THE SET :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15923892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like my new country ass neighborhood


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 9 2009, 09:27 PM~15932211
> *Looks like my new country ass neighborhood
> *


Forget that. I stay on Privette land. No neighbors!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 05:49 AM~15934925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

This fool will do anythang for some cash....LMAO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 04:49 AM~15934925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 07:49 AM~15934925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZe7jeZmYxQ


----------



## cobrakarate

that king tee second album was the stuff.

the inside cover had Daytons.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 10 2009, 10:19 AM~15935578
> *that king tee second album was the stuff.
> 
> the inside cover had Daytons.
> *


congrats playboy on getting in with the I.


----------



## cripn8ez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 10 2009, 11:19 AM~15935578
> *that king tee second album was the stuff.
> 
> the inside cover had Daytons.
> *



CONGRATZ BRO CHILLIN WITH UR BRUTHAZ FEW YRS AGO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pAlqw8GIZY


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 06:49 AM~15934925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 06:49 AM~15934925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15923892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO DROLICS HAVIN ASS :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 06:49 AM~15934925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE GOT ME IN COURT FOR CHILD SUPPORT :angry: 

THAT ASS WAS SO GOOD, I HAD TO RAW DOG IT :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15923892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicca got a maching van to :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:54 AM~15936235
> *nicca got a maching van to :0
> *


It gets me around. And soon to be up and down 95hwy! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 10 2009, 03:45 PM~15938305
> *It gets me around. And soon to be up and down 95hwy! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2009, 09:49 AM~15936181
> *NO DROLICS HAVIN ASS :uh:
> *


Shurr. Don't! And my buick lays out and looks betta then your big ass 4 door caddi! Looking like a blue battle tank juiced. Ridding around philie like you lost in the 70z ole house brotha!


----------



## SCLA

wassup ya


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Dec 10 2009, 07:19 PM~15939941
> *wassup ya
> *



west up?


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 9 2009, 09:36 AM~15923892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ay fool you gonna be at that cruise Dec 19th and the toy drive in Durham the next day? Bring that bucket of yours and hang out  

and dont come to the toy drive emptyhanded either :uh: bring a damn toy or two :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 05:34 AM~15934993
> *This fool will do anythang for some cash....LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I cant get enough of of this LMAO, ***** poppn outta refrigerator! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 10 2009, 04:57 PM~15940301
> *Ay fool you gonna be at that cruise Dec 19th and the toy drive in Durham the next day? Bring that bucket of yours and hang out
> 
> and dont come to the toy drive emptyhanded either :uh:  bring a damn toy or two :cheesy:
> *


Ill be in Cali sipping on wine from double v orchard x max morning. 
:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 05:49 AM~15934925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 7 2009, 01:01 PM~15899513
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT
> *


LIL SAMPLE OF THE 4 DROP. ALL CHROME PLATED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 01:24 AM~15945694
> *LIL SAMPLE OF THE 4 DROP. ALL CHROME PLATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
***** nhận rằng bling bling pow!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 11 2009, 07:12 AM~15946180
> *:0
> ***** nhận rằng bling bling pow!
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yo skin this what you do now is chrome?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 03:24 AM~15945694
> *LIL SAMPLE OF THE 4 DROP. ALL CHROME PLATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


even down to the rack for the cloth.  :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F. 
Hope all you riders have a good weekend. 
:420:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 10 2009, 04:19 PM~15938657
> *Shurr. Don't! And my buick lays out and looks betta then your big ass 4 door caddi! Looking like a blue battle tank juiced. Ridding around philie like you lost in the 70z ole house brotha!
> *


BETTER THAN THAT BUCKET YOU GOT FOR A ROADMASTER. AND *****, MY FLEETWOOD GON' KNOCK YOUR SOCKS OFF WHEN IT'S DONE


----------



## cadillacj

> T.G.I.F.
> Hope all you riders have a good weekend.
> :420:
> [/b]


x2


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 AM~15946947
> *BETTER THAN THAT BUCKET YOU GOT FOR A ROADMASTER.  AND *****, MY FLEETWOOD GON' KNOCK YOUR SOCKS OFF WHEN IT'S DONE
> *


And how long did it take you to cut that top! I rally don't give two chicken wings! Just ride and stop messing with them hood rats up ther! Might even drive your battle tank down here to get served!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 03:24 AM~15945694
> *LIL SAMPLE OF THE 4 DROP. ALL CHROME PLATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2009, 06:08 PM~15950545
> *
> *


it dont work :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 187PURE

FUNNY SHIT BY TONE, OLD MEMORIES http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqIx2qxW55M


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2009, 09:04 AM~15958198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 10 2009, 09:54 PM~15943771
> *Ill be in Cali sipping on wine from double v orchard x max morning.
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: whatever


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 12 2009, 04:06 PM~15961104
> *:uh:  whatever
> *


 :uh: crab. You know I would be there. But on the real I got to go see famly and visit the CA ******.


----------



## cripn8ez

DONT KNOW WHY IT WONT WORK?????


HELLO BRUTHAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 12 2009, 11:32 AM~15958311
> *FUNNY SHIT BY TONE, OLD MEMORIES http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqIx2qxW55M
> *


You was in tha club when that shit came out huh?..lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 13 2009, 12:48 PM~15967260
> *You was in tha club when that shit came out huh?..lol
> *


----------



## RED DRAGONS

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 13 2009, 10:19 AM~15967089
> *DONT KNOW WHY IT WONT WORK?????
> HELLO BRUTHAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YALL GONE LET THIS PECKERWOOD CALL YOU BRUTHAS? :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 13 2009, 09:01 PM~15970295
> *YALL GONE LET THIS PECKERWOOD CALL YOU BRUTHAS? :roflmao:
> *



yep and they call me brutha bacc cuzzo 



ooh yea 1 more thing aint no WOODS here BRUTHA LOL :0


----------



## RED DRAGONS

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 13 2009, 06:37 PM~15970617
> *yep and they call me brutha bacc cuzzo
> ooh yea 1 more thing aint no WOODS here BRUTHA LOL :0
> *


WORLDS FIRST WHITE CRIP :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GO TO L.A. WITH THAT SHIT EVEN THE CRIPS WOULD BEAT YO ASS HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 13 2009, 10:38 PM~15971312
> *WORLDS FIRST WHITE CRIP :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GO TO L.A. WITH THAT SHIT EVEN THE CRIPS WOULD BEAT YO ASS HAHA :roflmao:
> *



BITCH I AM FROM LA THE WESTSIDE OF SOUTH CENTRAL 99TH AND VERMONT DO U HOME WORK B 4 U START TALKING SHIT CRIP :cheesy:


----------



## RED DRAGONS

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 13 2009, 07:40 PM~15971335
> *BITCH I AM FROM LA THE WESTSIDE OF SOUTH CENTRAL 99TH AND VERMONT DO U HOME WORK B 4 U START TALKING SHIT CRIP :cheesy:
> *


MY BAD IM SORRRY :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wtf. You'll get that shit out of here. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 13 2009, 10:38 PM~15971312
> *WORLDS FIRST WHITE CRIP :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GO TO L.A. WITH THAT SHIT EVEN THE CRIPS WOULD BEAT YO ASS HAHA :roflmao:
> *


this fool just dont know snow, sup cuzzin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15971312
> *WORLDS FIRST WHITE CRIP :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GO TO L.A. WITH THAT SHIT EVEN THE CRIPS WOULD BEAT YO ASS HAHA :roflmao:
> *


HE'S FROM L.A. FOO....TRUE BLUE...MANY WHITES ARE FROM THE C SIDE....KEEP THIS BS OFF THE TOPIC.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

1 year ago this pics was taken...lots of progress since. You'll see updated pics soon and a FULL detailed buildup topic from start to finish.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

it was cool to be parked next to 3 LRM cover cars.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 13 2009, 10:18 PM~15972559
> *HE'S FROM L.A. FOO....TRUE BLUE...MANY WHITES ARE FROM THE C SIDE....KEEP THIS BS OFF THE TOPIC.
> *


here u go angel, just had it dipped for the NON SS RAG :biggrin: 
































































Mouldings got the stripe now.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15973145
> *here u go angel, just had it dipped for the NON SS RAG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looks great....OG grill I assume? NON-SS...my favorite...I just read most you buildup topic in the other website earlier tonight, man, thats the way shit outta be formatted over here on LIL. Too much BS to scower through in the buildup topics here...thats why Imma wait and post it ALL in one shot...

You've gotta be one of the top 5 craftsmen on this website when it comes to lowridin'.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 14 2009, 01:08 AM~15973145
> *here u go angel, just had it dipped for the NON SS RAG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouldings got the stripe now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE MOLDINGS??????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 13 2009, 10:29 PM~15973504
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE MOLDINGS??????
> *


 those are 4 his rag


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

O OK I C, I NEED SUM NONE SS TRIM TO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 13 2009, 11:46 PM~15972159
> *this fool just dont know snow, sup cuzzin
> *



HE BETTA ASK SUM 1 :0 HELLO MY LOCO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 01:06 AM~15973118
> *1 year ago this pics was taken...lots of progress since. You'll see updated pics soon and a FULL detailed buildup topic from start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I MEMBER THAT PIC REAL NICE CAR`CANT WAIT TILL MY CUZZO FINISHS IT TO RAW


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 12:18 AM~15972559
> *HE'S FROM L.A. FOO....TRUE BLUE...MANY WHITES ARE FROM THE C SIDE....KEEP THIS BS OFF THE TOPIC.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## low4ever

What up homies, the ***** about to get out of this war zone(Baghdad) in about thirty days. I guess something good came out of got to put some money away for the Caddy, should able to do it like i want now. What up NC riders: Cripn8ez, Payfred hopefully i will be able to put another nice one on the streets of NC!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 13 2009, 10:38 PM~15973615
> *O OK I C, I NEED SUM NONE SS TRIM TO
> *


no you dont...you aint even got paint yet :uh:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 13 2009, 09:38 PM~15971312
> *WORLDS FIRST WHITE CRIP :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GO TO L.A. WITH THAT SHIT EVEN THE CRIPS WOULD BEAT YO ASS HAHA :roflmao:
> *


Bounce :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 10:34 AM~15975431
> *no you dont...you aint even got paint yet :uh:
> *


yea i know but would like to get it out the way if i run up on sum og set


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 14 2009, 08:04 AM~15975605
> *yea i know but would like to get it out the way if i run up on sum og set
> *


foo...i was gonna sell you a complete OG set like 2 years ago but you flaked. Besides, you better be sure you can afford to have an OG set repaired and chromed. Thats 14 pcs chromed at about $50.00 a piece PLUS repair costs to fix the dings. That almost $1000.00!! NOS will costs about the same and won't be chromed. Skim knows what he's doing and is out of our league. 

Build your ride in the correct order homie and do whats practical. Aint nothing wrong with the reproduction stuff. 

dont buy hydraulics, car stereo shit, chrome, etc when your paint and chassis aint done. I got testimony for ****** bro, I learned the hard way. 

and sell that fuckin' 4 door and get on your Impala.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 14 2009, 10:30 AM~15975413
> *What up homies, the ***** about to get out of this war zone(Baghdad) in about thirty days.  I guess something good came out of got to put some money away for the Caddy, should able to do it like i want now.  What up NC riders:  Cripn8ez, Payfred hopefully i will be able to put another nice one on the streets of NC!!!
> *



FO SHO B GLAD & GOOD TO HAVE U BACC AROUND BRO IF U NEED ANY HELP HIT ME


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 14 2009, 08:30 AM~15975722
> *FO SHO B GLAD & GOOD TO HAVE U BACC AROUND BRO IF U NEED ANY HELP HIT ME
> *


might have to do that sno!!! I mean you did have a bad ass big body on the streets so yeah i might need some advice, good looking out homie


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 14 2009, 12:13 PM~15976024
> *might have to do that sno!!!  I mean you did have a bad ass big body on the streets so yeah i might need some advice, good looking out homie
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX ITS STILL AROUND


----------



## pitbull166

Anybody running a adex to the rear? Thinking about spiceing up the trunk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 11:25 AM~15975700
> *foo...i was gonna sell you a complete OG set like 2 years ago but you flaked. Besides, you better be sure you can afford to have an OG set repaired and chromed. Thats 14 pcs chromed at about $50.00 a piece PLUS repair costs to fix the dings. That almost $1000.00!! NOS will costs about the same and won't be chromed. Skim knows what he's doing and is out of our league.
> 
> Build your ride in the correct order homie and do whats practical. Aint nothing wrong with the reproduction stuff.
> 
> dont buy hydraulics, car stereo shit, chrome, etc when your paint and chassis aint done. I got testimony for ****** bro, I learned the hard way.
> 
> and sell that fuckin' 4 door and get on your Impala.
> *


I DONT REMEMBER THAT? BUT STOP HATIN ON MY 4 DOOR LAC FOOL, I ALREADY GOT MY FRAME FULLY WRAPPED FOR THE 4, I WAS JUS SAYING IF I DID RUN UP ON A SET FOR A DECENT PRICE ID SCOOP THEM UP AINT NOTHING WONG WITH THAT HOMEBOY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2009, 08:25 AM~15975700
> *foo...i was gonna sell you a complete OG set like 2 years ago but you flaked. Besides, you better be sure you can afford to have an OG set repaired and chromed. Thats 14 pcs chromed at about $50.00 a piece PLUS repair costs to fix the dings. That almost $1000.00!! NOS will costs about the same and won't be chromed. Skim knows what he's doing and is out of our league.
> 
> Build your ride in the correct order homie and do whats practical. Aint nothing wrong with the reproduction stuff.
> 
> dont buy hydraulics, car stereo shit, chrome, etc when your paint and chassis aint done. I got testimony for ****** bro, I learned the hard way.
> 
> and sell that fuckin' 4 door and get on your Impala.
> *


 :uh: bafoon.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15976577
> *I DONT REMEMBER THAT? BUT STOP HATIN ON MY 4 DOOR LAC FOOL, I ALREADY GOT MY FRAME FULLY WRAPPED FOR THE 4, I WAS JUS SAYING IF I DID RUN UP ON A SET FOR A DECENT PRICE ID SCOOP THEM UP AINT NOTHING WONG WITH THAT HOMEBOY
> *


 a decent price for a CLEAN OG set is about $600.000 without the clips


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 14 2009, 07:30 AM~15975413
> *What up homies, the ***** about to get out of this war zone(Baghdad) in about thirty days.  I guess something good came out of got to put some money away for the Caddy, should able to do it like i want now.  What up NC riders:  Cripn8ez, Payfred hopefully i will be able to put another nice one on the streets of NC!!!
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 14 2009, 08:27 PM~15981032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 14 2009, 10:03 AM~15976421
> *Anybody running a adex to the rear?  Thinking about spiceing up the trunk
> *


 u need two dumps for the rear...


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2009, 09:32 AM~15986559
> *u need two dumps for the rear...
> *


no shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 15 2009, 08:38 AM~15986860
> *
> *


good god where you been? thought you got lost down in the basement..

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

you keep pushin' that cc shit in here and I'm gonna put your fat ass on blast....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2009, 09:07 AM~15987010
> *you keep pushin' that cc shit in here and I'm gonna put your fat ass on blast....
> *


Bafoon! Ima try to see you next week! And I want some grapes from Scotts orchards!  

Keep your cheep ass phone on.


----------



## Spanky

who else in this thread is not black...I know Cf isn't...but i just learned cripn8ez isn't...I'm not here to talk shit, I'm being serious...I was shocked when I seen a pic of cripn8ez...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 15 2009, 10:00 PM~15994627
> *who else in this thread is not black...I know Cf isn't...but i just learned cripn8ez isn't...I'm not here to talk shit, I'm being serious...I was shocked when I seen a pic of cripn8ez...
> *


I'm albino...

Naw, I think me and crip'n are the only ones...this is one of the best topics on layitlow IMO.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 12:09 AM~15994737
> *I'm albino...
> 
> Naw, I think me and crip'n are the only ones...this is one of the best topics on layitlow IMO.
> *


it's a cool thread...I'm in here alot...I just honestly thought he was black and he fucked up my whole online perception of him when I seen a pic...lol...not negatively...it just fucked me up...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15994763
> *it's a cool thread...I'm in here alot...I just honestly thought he was black and he fucked up my whole online perception of him when I seen a pic...lol...not negatively...it just fucked me up...
> *


 did u see his old pics from back in the dayz...they'll REALLY trip you out lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 01:09 AM~15994737
> *I'm albino...
> 
> Naw, I think me and crip'n are the only ones...this is one of the best topics on layitlow IMO.
> *


yea snow aka cripn8ez is a triple og :biggrin: i thought cf was a pizza eatin italian? well im filipino :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

i am raza...... :0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

*Me rappin with the homie Justin from Down IV Life...*










*A pic with me and a few of the homies this past spring*


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 16 2009, 01:00 AM~15994627
> *who else in this thread is not black...I know Cf isn't...but i just learned cripn8ez isn't...I'm not here to talk shit, I'm being serious...I was shocked when I seen a pic of cripn8ez...
> *



y u was shocced loco? :0 its been alot of pics of me ive posted u just now hip? 


ive always ran withthe blks cuz u know (cripn8ez) haha get it? :biggrin: from the streets to the cell bloccz


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 01:24 AM~15994928
> *did u see his old pics from back in the dayz...they'll REALLY trip you out lol
> *



old pics when i had braids or way bacc n high school when i had a curl?????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 16 2009, 01:37 AM~15995093
> *yea snow aka cripn8ez is a triple og :biggrin:  i thought cf was a pizza eatin italian? well im filipino :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: naw im the pizza eating italian foo haha cf is the bean & rice with carnasada eating foolie-o haha



good am bruthaz


----------



## cripn8ez

nice pics eazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 05:34 AM~15996718
> *cf is the bean & rice with carnasada eating foolie-o haha
> good am bruthaz
> *


negative on that one - everytime the club bbq's he's talkin' about some ribs and pigs feet... :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 08:37 AM~15996732
> *negative on that one - everytime the club bbq's he's talkin' about some ribs and pigs feet...  :uh:
> *



MAYBE HE IS BLACK THEN??????? HAHA J/K


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Dec 16 2009, 05:32 AM~15996712-->
> 
> 
> 
> old pics when i had braids or way bacc n high school when i had a curl?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the curl...at the your homies RIP gathering with the Grapes
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 05:37 AM~15996732
> *negative on that one - everytime the club bbq's he's talkin' about some ribs and pigs feet...  :uh:
> *


lol thats true.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 09:53 AM~15996896
> *the curl...at the your homies RIP gathering with the Grapes
> lol thats true.
> *



I SENT THEM TO U POST IT  


YEAH BUT NO PIGZ FEET FOR ME? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 08:34 AM~15996718
> *:thumbsup: naw im the pizza eating italian foo haha cf is the bean & rice with carnasada eating foolie-o haha
> good am bruthaz
> *


o my fault lol cf if was the bean lips hahah sup homies :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i like hogg maws muthafuccas!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IT LOOKS LIKE YOU WOULD TEAR THE WHOLE PIG UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 16 2009, 08:53 AM~15996896-->
> 
> 
> 
> the curl...at the your homies RIP gathering with the Grapes
> lol thats true.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 09:50 AM~15997106
> *I SENT THEM TO U POST IT
> YEAH BUT NO PIGZ FEET FOR ME? :uh:
> *


one of ya'll gotta post that shit....when I moved to Tulsa there was this white dude who had a finger wave...tripped me the fuck out...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 16 2009, 03:47 PM~15999233
> *one of ya'll gotta post that shit....when I moved to Tulsa there was this white dude who had a finger wave...tripped me the fuck out...
> *



HEY REAL TALK BACC N THE EARLY 80's I HAD A FEW FINGER WAVES LOC AND BLUE FAT ROLLERS AT THE BOTTOM OF MY NEC HAHA  I HAD HAIR BACC N THE DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 16 2009, 02:47 PM~15999233
> *one of ya'll gotta post that shit....when I moved to Tulsa there was this white dude who had a finger wave...tripped me the fuck out...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
When I was back in highschool it trip me out to see some white boys rockin finger waves. I was like damn seen the 5 hartbeats one to meany times!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I usually play some video games with my son and a while back and finally got a chance to game with Ice-T.

Tripped out that he had the Rollin 60's on his profile.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 16 2009, 01:20 PM~15999528
> *I usually play some video games with my son and a while back and finally got a chance to game with Ice-T.
> 
> Tripped out that he had the Rollin 60's on his profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats where he's from.


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## Rod Stewart

>


[/quote]

damn! that's a gangsta party if i ever saw one... :biggrin:


----------



## wssnaps

look like back in the dazy wen sh** was real :machinegun:


----------



## cripn8ez

damn! that's a gangsta party if i ever saw one... :biggrin:
[/quote]


THAT WAS N 91 AT MY LOC'S FUNERAL MELIVIN ( MEL-BURN ) R.I.P WAY BACC YES WHEN THINGS WHERE REAL FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

damn! that's a gangsta party if i ever saw one... :biggrin:
[/quote]
LOOK AT THE THE 64 IN THE BACK...I LOVE THAT PIC.


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE IS A FEW OLD PICS FROM THE LATE 80'S EARLY 90'S THIS WHO I AM AND ALWAYS B A REAL TRUE NEGUS!!!!!!!!! LOL






















THIS ONE IS 04 OUT HERE N THE STIX SAME NEGUS DIF AREA


----------



## cripn8ez

> damn! that's a gangsta party if i ever saw one... :biggrin:


LOOK AT THE THE 64 IN THE BACK...I LOVE THAT PIC.
[/quote]


HAHA YEP ALWAYZ A RIDER


----------



## Rod Stewart

i saw that 64 back there.  

where was that pic? out here somewhere? 

one can assume bangin' was peaking around 91....


----------



## Rod Stewart

dude had blue window trim! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 07:41 PM~16001444
> *i saw that 64 back there.
> 
> where was that pic? out here somewhere?
> 
> one can assume bangin' was peaking around 91....
> *



THAT WAS N RIVERSIDE THATS WHERE MY LOC WAS BARRIED AT OFF MOUNT VERNIN RD


YES IT WAS THE LIC BACC THEN BUT NOT NO MORE FOR THE BIRDS NOW THATS Y I WANNA BE A GANG COUNSLER? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2009, 07:42 PM~16001454
> *dude had blue window trim!  :biggrin:
> *



CUZ CRIPN WASNT EZ :0 LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

R.I.P BOTH THEM DOGGZ CALI RED NOSE GOT SHOT N AUG 4TH 05 FUCC N PIGZ


CHEVY BLUE FAWN KILLED A FEW WEEKS AGO IM GOOD ON THAT ONE HAHA U KNOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

N JAN OF 02 FRESH OUT OF AZ LOCK UP ABOUT 3 WEEKS TO THE CRIB N CHARLOTTE


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 06:46 PM~16001490
> *R.I.P BOTH THEM DOGGZ CALI RED NOSE GOT SHOT N AUG 4TH 05 FUCC N PIGZ
> CHEVY BLUE FAWN KILLED A FEW WEEKS AGO IM GOOD ON THAT ONE HAHA U KNOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man the fuckin cops shot your dog?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 04:48 PM~16001511
> *N JAN OF 02 FRESH OUT OF AZ LOCK UP ABOUT 3 WEEKS TO THE CRIB N CHARLOTTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2009, 07:48 PM~16001514
> *man the fuckin cops shot your dog?
> *



YEP AUG OF 05 CUZ THEY COULDNT GET N MY BACC YARD THEY DARTED 3 AND KILLED MY BITCH SHE WAS NO JOKE  FUCCIN CHAR/MECK PIGS :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 06:51 PM~16001550
> *YEP AUG OF 05 CUZ THEY COULDNT GET N MY BACC YARD THEY DARTED 3 AND KILLED MY BITCH SHE WAS NO JOKE  FUCCIN CHAR/MECK PIGS :angry:
> *


thats fucked up.

:angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2009, 07:52 PM~16001578
> *thats fucked up.
> 
> :angry:
> *



YEP THEN I HAD TO PAY THE POUND TO PIC UP MY DOG? BUT CHECC THIS THEY SNIPED HER FROM THE ROOF NEXT DOOR WOW THATS DRASTIC


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 07:00 PM~16001644
> *BUT CHECC THIS THEY SNIPED HER FROM THE ROOF NEXT DOOR WOW THATS DRASTIC
> 
> *


w t f ??????????????????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2009, 08:02 PM~16001657
> *w t f ??????????????????
> *



FOR REALZ GOT HER N THE HEAD :angry: BACC WHEN U WAS HAVING FUN WITH THAT CRUSTY BULLSHIT :0 THAT SAME MONTH


----------



## cripn8ez

FEW OF MY RIDES WAY BACC N CALI


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 06:53 AM~15996896
> *the curl...at the your homies RIP gathering with the Gundry's
> lol thats true.
> *



fixed


----------



## Dirt422

>


[/quote]


Cuzz gimme my pic bacc!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 16 2009, 08:50 PM~16002058
> *fixed
> 
> *



HAHA THATS RT CUZZO PLUS MORE


----------



## cripn8ez

Cuzz gimme my pic bacc!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


RIGHT CLICC AND COPY HAHA U HAVE THE OG PIC PLUS MORE NOW SHARE LOCO? LOL UR JUST MADE CUZ U WASNT N THIS ONE?  MAN U PULL THAT BOX OUT YET OF PICS?


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 05:00 PM~16001644
> *YEP THEN I HAD TO PAY THE POUND TO PIC UP MY DOG? BUT CHECC THIS THEY SNIPED HER FROM THE ROOF NEXT DOOR WOW THATS DRASTIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WTF..SHIT IS WILD.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 09:18 PM~16002345
> *WTF..SHIT IS WILD.
> *



BEEN HAD IT MY 1ST TRIP TO TEXAS FOR HOPTOBERFEST  U CAN GET ONE TOO ONCE U IN? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 06:26 PM~16002422
> *BEEN HAD IT MY 1ST TRIP TO TEXAS FOR HOPTOBERFEST  U CAN GET ONE TOO ONCE U IN? LOL :biggrin:
> *


no foolio I'm already stuck with too many eses where I'm...and I'm tired of carnie asawda anyway!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 16 2009, 09:28 PM~16002436
> *no foolio I'm already stuck with too many eses where I'm...and I'm tired of carnie asawda anyway!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ROLL OUT HERE I TOLD U AND EAT THIS BBQ THATS POSE TO B SOUL FOOD HAHA???????? :uh: JUST BRING ME A COLOSAL BURGER WHEN U DO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 06:37 PM~16002506
> *ROLL OUT HERE I TOLD U AND EAT THIS BBQ THATS POSE TO B SOUL FOOD HAHA???????? :uh: JUST BRING ME A COLOSAL BURGER WHEN U DO LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## pitbull166

Shit we had the most White boyz bacc in the day, The Compton Nutty's


----------



## Dirt422

> Cuzz gimme my pic bacc!! :biggrin:


RIGHT CLICC AND COPY HAHA U HAVE THE OG PIC PLUS MORE NOW SHARE LOCO? LOL UR JUST MADE CUZ U WASNT N THIS ONE?  MAN U PULL THAT BOX OUT YET OF PICS?
[/quote]


Fo real...I remember I got gaffled the night before the funeral :angry: SLIM RIP.



Snow u gonna be down here for the 1st? CF? any ya'll in this fourum?

I got a big bottle of Remy waitin for ya'lll! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Tyrone you coming out here? Scotty? :uh: 187um? SKIM?
Hahha...HOLLA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> damn! that's a gangsta party if i ever saw one... :biggrin:


LOOK AT THE THE 64 IN THE BACK...I LOVE THAT PIC.
[/quote]
its a 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 06:32 AM~15996712
> *old pics when i had braids or way bacc n high school when i had a curl?????
> *


curls was on hit back in the day. TCB and worlds of curls


----------



## Skim

quote=cripn8ez,Dec 16 2009, 05:48 PM~16001511]
N JAN OF 02 FRESH OUT OF AZ LOCK UP ABOUT 3 WEEKS TO THE CRIB N CHARLOTTE








[/quote]

Man I hate when the fan sucks up the curtain like that :uh: :roflmao: Sno what it do


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 16 2009, 11:43 PM~16005419
> *I got a big bottle of Remy waitin for ya'lll!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Tyrone you coming out here? <s>Scotty</s> ? :uh: 187um? SKIM?
> Hahha...HOLLA
> *


Oh and u already know this. Majestics homeboy. Gotta be there.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 17 2009, 02:57 AM~16006926
> *:roflmao:
> *


aw dont front like it aint neva happened to you. ***** u know when that happens it gets muffled and you get hot.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hell yea it happens wen i put mine in the window to either get the heat out or to get some cool air in the crib, them fuckers will stick fast lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> RIGHT CLICC AND COPY HAHA U HAVE THE OG PIC PLUS MORE NOW SHARE LOCO? LOL UR JUST MADE CUZ U WASNT N THIS ONE?  MAN U PULL THAT BOX OUT YET OF PICS?


Fo real...I remember I got gaffled the night before the funeral :angry: SLIM RIP.
Snow u gonna be down here for the 1st? CF? any ya'll in this fourum?

I got a big bottle of Remy waitin for ya'lll! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Tyrone you coming out here? Scotty? :uh: 187um? SKIM?
Hahha...HOLLA
[/quote]


I REMEMBER IM JUST FUCCIN WITH YA HAHA


NAW MAN DONT THINK I CAN MAKE IT TICCITS TOO HIGH FOR ME THIS YR :angry: MAYBE THE FOLLOWING WEEK ON THE 7TH THO?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this jam for snow :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yeywzweEx0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 04:47 AM~16006896
> *curls was on hit back in the day. TCB and worlds of curls
> *


HAHA NAW I USE TO USE SNAP BACC HAHA N THE YELLOW BOTTLE LOL..  PUT THE BAG ON N THE AM 1 SHAKE AND BOOM BAM ITS ALL NICE HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> quote=cripn8ez,Dec 16 2009, 05:48 PM~16001511]
> N JAN OF 02 FRESH OUT OF AZ LOCK UP ABOUT 3 WEEKS TO THE CRIB N CHARLOTTE


Man I hate when the fan sucks up the curtain like that :uh: :roflmao: SnoW what it do
[/quote]

HAHA I WENT THREW A GANG OF CURTINS HAHA :angry: MAN IM GOOD BRO BUT NOT GOOD ENUFF 2 MEET U N THE LAND :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 17 2009, 05:13 AM~16006959
> *this jam for snow :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yeywzweEx0
> *



U UP EARLY FOO? IM ON THE WAY TO TENNESSSE TO GET THAT SS MONTE CARLO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2009, 05:17 AM~16006970
> *U UP EARLY FOO? IM ON THE WAY TO TENNESSSE TO GET THAT SS MONTE CARLO
> *


yea i smoke to many blunts so im up lol ss monte :0 :0 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 17 2009, 05:19 AM~16006979
> *yea i smoke to many blunts so im up lol ss monte  :0  :0  :0
> *



YEP ULL C THE SALE POST TODAY?  OR TRADE FOR IMPALA IT ONLY HAS 68,000 OG MILES  T-TOPS TOO


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2009, 03:14 AM~16006964
> *HAHA NAW I USE TO USE SNAP BACC HAHA N THE YELLOW BOTTLE LOL..  PUT THE BAG ON N THE AM 1 SHAKE AND BOOM BAM ITS ALL NICE HAHA
> *


remember when you had to lay a towel over the pillow at night, keep that activator from fuckin up that pillow case. Neck always be on shine :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 16 2009, 07:04 PM~16001672
> *FOR REALZ GOT HER N THE HEAD :angry: BACC WHEN U WAS HAVING FUN WITH THAT CRUSTY BULLSHIT :0 THAT SAME MONTH
> *


man, they could have just tried to lure her with a steak or pig ear.


wtf did they shoot her for in the first place???





crusty????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 08:33 AM~16007883
> *remember when you had to lay a towel over the pillow at night, keep that activator from fuckin up that pillow case. Neck always be on shine :uh:
> *


DAMN MY CURL WAS ON HIT, I WILL SEE IF I CAN FIND THE PICTURES FROM ME IN THE DAYS CARE FREE ALL DAY THEN I WENT TO THE BIG AS PLAYA PERM :biggrin: I KEPT ONE OF THE MIMI ACTAVATOR BOTTLES WITH ME, DAM PILLOW CASES GETTING GREASED UP CAUSE THE DAMN BAG WOULDNT STAY ON ALL NIGHT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2009, 12:52 PM~16010373
> *man, they could have just tried to lure her with a steak or pig ear.
> wtf did they shoot her for in the first place???
> crusty????
> *


 "Crusty the Crip" LMAO....when he first came on layitlow and skim made them cartoons and we all was clownin...he turned out to be cool as fuck and down for lworiding...who woulda guessed!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> RIGHT CLICC AND COPY HAHA U HAVE THE OG PIC PLUS MORE NOW SHARE LOCO? LOL UR JUST MADE CUZ U WASNT N THIS ONE?  MAN U PULL THAT BOX OUT YET OF PICS?


Fo real...I remember I got gaffled the night before the funeral :angry: SLIM RIP.
Snow u gonna be down here for the 1st? CF? any ya'll in this fourum?

I got a big bottle of Remy waitin for ya'lll! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Tyrone you coming out here? Scotty? :uh: 187um? SKIM?
Hahha...HOLLA
[/quote]

I'll be there my brotha. We'll hook up like last time....none of that designated driver shit at 2am this time either!! :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

[
I'll be there my brotha. We'll hook up like last time....none of that designated driver shit at 2am this time either!! :angry:
[/quote]

Yep fo real!!

Anyone know of Abel's & Sons Paint and Body on El Segundo around the corner from Ratt's shop?

Where did he move too? Went by his spot and everything is gone, cleaned out . :dunno: ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> *Yep fo real!!
> 
> Anyone know of Abel's & Sons Paint and Body on El Segundo around the corner from Ratt's shop?
> 
> Where did he move too? Went by his spot and everything is gone, cleaned out . :dunno: ...
> *


dont tell me your tray was in there and he took off wit it? :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 04:51 PM~16012655
> *dont tell me your tray was in there and he took off wit it? :angry:
> *



Nah not me but the homie had a couple frames up there....


----------



## Psta




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 07:29 PM~16012445
> *"Crusty the Crip" LMAO....when he first came on layitlow and skim made them cartoons and we all was clownin...he turned out to be cool as fuck and down for lworiding...who woulda guessed!
> *



SHIT ALL THAT CLOWNING GOT ME A NAME B4 I LET CATS KNOW WHO I WAS THAT JUST MADE ME MORE HAPPENING LOL


THANX GUYZ  

I STILL WANNA KIC SUM ASS THO FOR ALL THEM CATS THAT TALKED ABOUT MY FAM BAM THAT WASNT COOL AT ALL BUT ITS ALL GRAVEY


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 17 2009, 06:09 PM~16011524
> *DAMN MY CURL WAS ON HIT, I WILL SEE IF I CAN FIND THE PICTURES FROM ME IN THE DAYS CARE FREE ALL DAY THEN I WENT TO THE BIG AS PLAYA PERM :biggrin: I KEPT ONE OF THE MIMI ACTAVATOR BOTTLES WITH ME, DAM PILLOW CASES GETTING GREASED UP CAUSE THE DAMN BAG WOULDNT STAY ON ALL NIGHT
> *



HAHA THEM THE DAYZ I HAD ALL THAT LOCO I USE TO GOTO KATHYS HAIR SHOP N HOOVER HOOD TO GET MY HAIR DONE WHEN JOE ****** AND RODNEY O WAS UP THERE ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422+Dec 17 2009, 04:58 PM~16012724-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nah not me but the homie had a couple frames up there....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it knew it had to be about some shit like that :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2009, 06:43 PM~16013862
> *SHIT ALL THAT CLOWNING GOT ME A NAME B4 I LET CATS KNOW WHO I WAS THAT JUST MADE ME MORE HAPPENING LOL
> THANX GUYZ
> 
> I STILL WANNA KIC SUM ASS THO FOR ALL THEM CATS THAT TALKED ABOUT MY FAM BAM THAT WASNT COOL AT ALL BUT ITS ALL GRAVEY
> *


fuck them fools


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## payfred

Sno is that you on the left????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 10:15 PM~16014170
> *it knew it had to be about some shit like that :uh:
> fuck them fools
> *



im humble now :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 17 2009, 10:51 PM~16014542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow is that you on the left????
> *



yep bacc n 91 at the homie funeral


----------



## RED DRAGONS

:0


----------



## FiveNine619

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/njSqNvTCAI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/njSqNvTCAI4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 05:29 PM~16012445
> *"Crusty the Crip" LMAO....when he first came on layitlow and skim made them cartoons and we all was clownin...he turned out to be cool as fuck and down for lworiding...who woulda guessed!
> *


 :0 why u gotta be bringin up old shit  me and snow met up finally in Dallas after that and we was cool ever since. Genuine muthafucka right there.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2009, 10:12 PM~16014817
> *yep bacc n 91 at the homie funeral
> *


how old are you?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 18 2009, 01:23 AM~16017641
> *how old are you?
> *


 21 questions in shit....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 03:55 AM~16017528
> *:0 why u gotta be bringin up old shit    me and snow met up finally in Dallas after that and we was cool ever since. Genuine muthafucka right there.
> *



yes sur


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 18 2009, 04:23 AM~16017641
> *how old are you?
> *



38 :0 old school loco


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 18 2009, 05:49 AM~16017939
> *21 questions in shit....
> *


ain't nobody talkin to your ass...


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 18 2009, 07:03 AM~16018011
> *38 :0 old school loco
> *


tha's cool holmes...I was just trippin cause in 91 I was 15 and you looked older than me...lol...I'm done with the 21 questions...



how do you feel about long walks on the beach? :scrutinize:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 18 2009, 08:48 AM~16018078
> *tha's cool holmes...I was just trippin cause in 91 I was 15 and you looked older than me...lol...I'm done with the 21 questions...
> how do you feel about long walks on the beach?  :scrutinize:
> *


SHIT I WAS 21 22 I THINK HAHA? 


AS FOR THE WALK U HAVE TO DO THAT WITH SUM ONE ELSE HAHA :uh: I DONT LIKE THE BEACH LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 18 2009, 08:54 AM~16018086
> *
> AS FOR THE WALK U HAVE TO DO THAT WITH SUM ONE ELSE HAHA *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 18 2009, 01:03 PM~16019583
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :dunno: :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn snow flakes! I'm ready to head out west. ! Angel Ima need a guide around town. Its only been like 15yrs since I been out there.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 18 2009, 04:00 PM~16021023
> *Damn snow flakes! I'm ready to head out west. ! Angel Ima need a guide around town. Its only been like 15yrs since I been out there.
> *



CF TAKE HIM TO ALL THE RIGHT SPOTS HAHA U KNOOOOW :biggrin: 




DIRT422 WEST GOOD LOCO? HOW EVERYTHING & ONE?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 18 2009, 04:25 PM~16022794
> *CF TAKE HIM TO ALL THE RIGHT SPOTS HAHA U KNOOOOW :biggrin:
> DIRT422 WEST GOOD LOCO? HOW EVERYTHING & ONE?
> *




Hey CF...if you do hook up wit, candimaan...be sure to hit me up! For some reason, I wanna see cuz in person.. :dunno: 

Chillin....wussup up witchya SnoW?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 18 2009, 07:45 PM~16022986
> *Hey CF...if you do hook up wit, candimaan...be sure to hit me up! For some reason, I wanna see cuz in person.. :dunno:
> 
> Chillin....wussup up witchya SnoW?
> *



MAKE SURE HE DONT TAKE HIS SHIRT OFF? :uh: HAHA


IM GOOD CUZZO JUST TRYING TO GET THERE MIGHT B THE FOLLOWING WEEK IF I COME TICCITS R CHEAPER


----------



## Certified Ryda

what up Yall peep this single pump out from Love Ones C.C 

62 on the bumper


Add a page show the world what u got on anygivinsunday.com


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Yull ****** tripping. Ill be out there. Taking pictures. And all the mess you west coast folks talk I wana see! And I want my damn wine bottle from v grape orchards!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 18 2009, 08:48 AM~16018078
> *tha's cool holmes...I was just trippin cause in 91 I was 15 and you looked older than me...lol...I'm done with the 21 questions...
> how do you feel about long walks on the beach?  :scrutinize:
> *


dams spank your young.


----------



## Dirt422

Have a 42" moon out of a 93 Lincoln Town Car..............only thing is that
I dont have the sheet metal part with the frame in it....

Anyone out there can work with it??...holla @ me...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i found this in skims topic lol is that snow?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

c walk n skip lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 19 2009, 12:23 AM~16026222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 18 2009, 11:23 PM~16026222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found this in skims topic lol is that snow?
> *


Lol.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 18 2009, 04:45 PM~16022986
> *Hey CF...if you do hook up wit, candimaan...be sure to hit me up! For some reason, I wanna see cuz in person.. :dunno:
> 
> *


I'm black , fat, and love chicken. 
:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 18 2009, 11:23 PM~16026222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found this in skims topic lol is that snow?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

classic! lil bums!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 19 2009, 02:23 AM~16026222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found this in skims topic lol is that snow?
> *



there u go im kiccing azz now asking names later :angry:  lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2009, 08:02 AM~16027891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> classic! lil bums!
> *


Ima take your advise and wear my la hat, blue shirt, bandannas, and dickies , when you drop me off on the Blvd. Don't forget to show me that hand gesture that means love. :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 18 2009, 11:23 PM~16026222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found this in skims topic lol is that snow?
> *


 :uh: wahahha clazzic


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Eazy

*A lil piece of my work swangin thru saying happy Sunday.... ready for spring and summer already......won't be behind a camera much but its going down!*


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 20 2009, 01:03 PM~16037026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS HOW IT USED TO B N MY OLD BLK 72 IMPALA HAHA?


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 20 2009, 09:03 AM~16037026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT I WANNA C MORE OF SISTAS AN CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 18 2009, 11:23 PM~16026222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found this in skims topic lol is that snow?
> *


 :biggrin: Haha damn!


----------



## payfred

candimann Yesterday, 12:07 PM | | Post #20742 

Addict Poster

Posts: 6,052
Joined: Jun 2008
From: Wendell NC
Car Club: Rollerz Only prospect!



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

WOW


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats good Ryders.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Whats good Ryders.
> [/b]



WEST GOOD "G"?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 21 2009, 08:51 AM~16045015
> *WEST GOOD "G"?
> *



Tryin not to get sidewayz on this snow up dis way. 

whats da happ's down that way.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Tryin not to get sidewayz on this snow up dis way.
> 
> whats da happ's down that way.
> [/b]



DAAAM WATCH OUT I CAN B DANGEROUS HAHA

MAN SORT OF THE SAME STARTIN TO DRY UP BUT STILL COLD AS FUCC :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

1 MORE ITS A WSCC THING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h10u4q3JXbw


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 20 2009, 06:41 PM~16040451
> *candimann  Yesterday, 12:07 PM    |  | Post #20742
> 
> Addict Poster
> 
> Posts: 6,052
> Joined: Jun 2008
> From: Wendell NC
> Car Club: Rollerz Only prospect!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

he just wants to wear the t shirt and have a feeling of "belonging" dont hate! i bet you top dollar he wont get a plaque...but they'll take his money!


----------



## cripn8ez

STAY OFF THE DIC


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rca3wcnpps


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 21 2009, 09:26 AM~16045145
> *1 MORE ITS A WSCC THING
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h10u4q3JXbw
> *


I remember watching them shoot G's on the move. that was a crazy ass day in 94.. Alot of fools was trippin that day.


----------



## cripn8ez

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 21 2009, 11:52 AM~16045590
> *I remember watching them shoot G's on the move. that was a crazy ass day in 94..  Alot of fools was trippin that day.
> *


HAHA I MEMBER ALSO THEM DAYZ I LOVE THEM :cheesy: BUT CANT CONPLAIN NOW EATHER U DIG


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 21 2009, 09:02 AM~16045647
> *:cheesy:
> 
> HAHA I MEMBER ALSO THEM DAYZ I LOVE THEM :cheesy: BUT CANT CONPLAIN NOW EATHER U DIG
> *


Everybody out here on them boxes. Big rims. Little rims. Swisher out! It about the box out here in Texas! Even the dailey folks. 
:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wats up with lv now in days that fool use to be blowing


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2009, 12:19 PM~16045739
> *wats up with lv now in days that fool use to be blowing
> *



HAHA THAT FOO USE TO B AT THE BARBIE COAST & 1ST KING ALL THE TIME FUCCIN WITH THEM STRIPPERS LOL GOOD OLE DAYZ


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 20 2009, 08:41 PM~16040451
> *candimann  Yesterday, 12:07 PM    |  | Post #20742
> 
> Addict Poster
> 
> Posts: 6,052
> Joined: Jun 2008
> From: Wendell NC
> Car Club: Rollerz Only prospect!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WOW
> *


THEY LET HIM IN WITH A ROADMASTER :scrutinize: 

THAT'S PRETTY INTERESTING :nicoderm: 
I AINT HATIN, I'M JUST SAYIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 20 2009, 08:41 PM~16040451
> *candimann  Yesterday, 12:07 PM    |   | Post #20742
> 
> Addict Poster
> 
> Posts: 6,052
> Joined: Jun 2008
> From: Wendell NC
> Car Club: Rollerz Only prospect!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WOW
> *


NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERZ.. THEY CAN'T BE STARVING FOR MEMBERS. FUNDI MUST HAVE GAVE UP SOME MONEY AND HIS HIGH SCHOOL RING :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I HEARD HES THE PRESIDENT OR SUMTHING????????????????????????? :0


----------



## plague

I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS GIVE THIS GUY ALOT OF SHIT IN HERE AND THATS FUNNY CAUSE YOU GUYS TALK SHIT BACK AND FORTH :biggrin: BUT NO NEED TO DISRESPECT OUR CLUB BY SAYING HOW WE DO THIS AND THAT, AND WHO WE LET IN, EVERYONE HAS HIS OWN VIEWS ON WHATEVER AND I WONT SIT HERE AND TRY TO CHANGE THEM NOR WILL I DISRESPECT ANYONE, CAUSE I GOT HOMIES IN ALOT OF DIFFRENT CLUBS :cheesy: ONE THING THIS TOPIC NEEDS IS MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS ADDING POSITIVE STUFF INSTEAD OF NEGATIVE


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 05:31 PM~7384528
> *This is exactly why this topic and the black contribution in Lowriding needs to be discussed and publisized. Because people are sideline riders and just watch the game without being involved or their outta towners or they just hang around the Latino side of the culture and not the black side. So they just don't understand. If you really want a true Lowriding experiance..get involved with everything thats Lowriding on the westcoast.
> 
> Unless your in denial, blacks in Lowriding have always been the minority when it comes to the media. LRM and ALL the others primarily focus on the Latino side of things. When Al Lopez ran LRM, the mag felt like damn culture class...all this talk about Aztlan and Raza reports everywhere. Not to mention ALL these lowrider magazines have a primarily Latino staff who probably grew up and live in a white or Latino area. And thats just the way it is.
> 
> People will always represent thier culture and their own first. Like Al Lopez and his "Raza Reports" and several car clubs flying plaques that are race based, whats wrong with 187PURE as a black man in the game making this topic? Nothing at all.
> 
> This is not segregation...it's representation. Kevin Childs, Young Hogg and several music video producers are the first ones to fully dive into the "the black Lowriding experiance". They took the time, used their money, learned how to sell their product, learned how to produce their product and put in the work and walked the talk...and these guys didn't even have a Lowrider. But they were black and they saw an untapped market that has not been exposed and exploited by any other media outlet. And they made a killin at it. How many of you were influenced by a Young Hogg or a rap video? I bet it was the first time you saw poetry in motion right? Yeah, well, you can thank a brotha for that.
> 
> Before any of you point fingers and talk shit, why don't you get involved in the black lowriding community out here and see what they go through on the Blvd. and at the shows. Dip on the Blvd. with'em and see what it's like compared to what your used to. It's a whole different level I'm telling you.
> 
> We're all diffrent colors and we all love to Lowride..it don't matter what race you are but hey, let's give some respect and exposure when it's due. we all want the oppertunity to floss and shine and get in the magazines and win the trophys...let's just keep it equal and spread out more.
> 
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT to 187PURE for puttin it down 3000 miles away where hardly anyone else is doing it...we're with you out here homie. And all the others who street ride, keep it real and paved the way for guys like me.
> *


Markie De... (black puerto-rican, jewish, mutt) greatfull to read some truth!
If it's not writen, talked about or recorded by the one's who were there!
History will loose it's truth.... It's all about keepin the twist out the game!


----------



## 187PURE

ON ANOTHER NOTE, WHAT'S TAKING THEM SO LONG TO FINISH THAT MONSTER KODY SCOTT MOVIE "CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP". THEY GOT THAT FOOL 'HAROLD' FROM MENACE STARRING HIS ROLE. THEN THEY GOT 'THE LADY OF RAGE' STARRING AS HIS MOMMA (BIRDIE). I WONDER HOW WELL THE OTHER ACTORS WILL PLAY MUMBLES, PEDDIE WACK, AND HUCKABUCK. SHOULD BE PRETTY INTERESTING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague+Dec 21 2009, 01:53 PM~16047244-->
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS GIVE THIS GUY ALOT OF SHIT IN HERE AND THATS FUNNY CAUSE YOU GUYS TALK SHIT BACK AND FORTH  :biggrin:  BUT NO NEED TO DISRESPECT OUR CLUB BY SAYING HOW WE DO THIS AND THAT, AND WHO WE LET IN, EVERYONE HAS HIS OWN VIEWS ON WHATEVER AND I WONT SIT HERE AND TRY TO CHANGE THEM NOR WILL I DISRESPECT ANYONE, CAUSE I GOT HOMIES IN ALOT OF DIFFRENT CLUBS  :cheesy:  ONE THING THIS TOPIC NEEDS IS MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS ADDING POSITIVE STUFF INSTEAD OF NEGATIVE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 21 2009, 12:50 PM~16046623
> *  NO DISRESPECT TO ROLLERZ.. THEY CAN'T BE STARVING FOR MEMBERS.  FUNDI MUST HAVE GAVE UP SOME MONEY AND HIS HIGH SCHOOL RING :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH. I WOULD LOVE TO BE IN A CLUB AS PRESTIGOUS AS YOURS SOMEDAY  

YOUR CLUB BROTHER FUNDI IS STILL A FAT HAMHOCK THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 21 2009, 01:53 PM~16047244
> *ONE THING THIS TOPIC NEEDS IS MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS ADDING POSITIVE STUFF INSTEAD OF NEGATIVE
> *


AND THAT'S REAL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 21 2009, 01:59 PM~16047298
> *Markie De... (black puerto-rican, jewish, mutt) greatfull to read some truth!
> If it's not writen, talked about or recorded by the one's who were there!
> History will loose it's truth.... It's all about keepin the twist out the game!
> *


YEAH MAN.. REALITY CHECK :yes:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 21 2009, 12:04 PM~16047358
> *YOUR CLUB BROTHER FUNDI IS STILL A FAT HAMHOCK THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


 YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 21 2009, 02:17 PM~16047481
> *YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 21 2009, 12:18 PM~16047485
> *:cheesy:
> *










how you making out in all the snow


----------



## 187PURE

*AY MAN, SEASON'S GREETINGS BLACK LOWRIDERS*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQfSIZiv8q4


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 21 2009, 02:23 PM~16047514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how you making out in all the snow
> *


SLIPN AND SLIDN HOMIE. I REMEMBER BACK IN '02 WHEN I WAS THREE WHEELIN IN THIS SHIT. MUTHAFUCKAS WAS LOOKIN AT ME LIKE I WAS A DAMN FOOL.. AND I WAS. I HAD THE BATTERY CHARGER IN THE BACK SEAT, CAUSE I USED TO GO ON THIS SMALL STREET BACK IN THE CUT AND STEEL POWER. MY BOY'S MOMMA CAUGHT ME ONE DAY AND GAVE ME A THOROUGH ASS LECTURE :biggrin: DAMN I MISS THEM DAYS :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

USED TO BANG THIS IN THE LOW BACK IN '04 EVERYTIME I HAD A HOE.. ROLLIN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ihSNa8gH24


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Okay guys. Ya I'm in the process of basically tring to grow. And ya ro has a tight brother hood and I have actually hung with them for a minute before I decided to get educated. 

Now Derick I have invited you plenty times to my house, cook outs, and rides. My offer still stands. Always has. 

Now. Let's chill. And post positive stuff. 

And I'm in texas still. This state hudge! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 21 2009, 11:52 AM~16046000
> *HAHA THAT FOO USE TO B AT THE BARBIE COAST & 1ST KING ALL THE TIME FUCCIN WITH THEM STRIPPERS LOL GOOD OLE DAYZ
> *


Good ole Western&Rosecrans


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 21 2009, 03:51 PM~16048206
> *Okay guys. Ya I'm in the process of basically tring to grow. And ya ro has a tight brother hood and I have actually hung with them for a minute before I decided to get educated.
> 
> Now Derick I have invited you plenty times to my house, cook outs, and rides. My offer still stands. Always has.
> 
> Now. Let's chill. And post positive stuff.
> 
> And I'm in texas still. This state hudge! Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE DOWN FOR SOME OF THAT SOUTHERN FOOD.. AFTER THAT I'MA RUN YOUR POCKETS *****


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 21 2009, 03:51 PM~16048206
> *Okay guys. Ya I'm in the process of basically tring to grow. And ya ro has a tight brother hood and I have actually hung with them for a minute before I decided to get educated.
> 
> Now Derick I have invited you plenty times to my house, cook outs, and rides. My offer still stands. Always has.
> 
> Now. Let's chill. And post positive stuff.
> 
> And I'm in texas still. This state hudge! Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


where at bitch.....


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 21 2009, 01:56 PM~16048869
> *where at bitch.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 21 2009, 02:56 PM~16048869
> *where at bitch.....
> *


 lol...he gonna fuck u up fundi!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Broke a belt in el paso. We chilling at shop. Right here on 10.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 21 2009, 02:07 PM~16048383
> *I'LL BE DOWN FOR SOME OF THAT SOUTHERN FOOD.. AFTER THAT I'MA RUN YOUR POCKETS *****
> *


Your battle tank batta hit bumper. Or ours gona send you back up 95 saying wo! And I'm always down for a pig picking.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

are we here to fight or lowride?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM~16050659
> *Broke a belt in el paso. We chilling at shop. Right here on 10.
> *


thats about 9-10hrs away...drive on down to Austin, and back up that tough talk


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2009, 07:52 PM~16050893
> *are we here to fight or lowride?
> *


get yo new booty ass the fuck out of here


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 21 2009, 09:21 PM~16051165
> *get yo new booty ass the fuck out of here
> *


eat a dick! matter of fact eat fundis dick bitch, i aint say shit to yo ass :angry:


----------



## payfred

Pics by Patti from the Majestics toy drive yesterday  























































[/quote]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lookin good fred, the lac getting better everytime, them zs sure look good bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 21 2009, 06:20 PM~16051156
> *thats about 9-10hrs away...drive on down to Austin, and back up that tough talk
> *


Had to do the bottom route. Land slides on 40.


----------



## plague

> Pics by Patti from the Majestics toy drive yesterday


[/quote]
GOOD THINGS FOR KIDS AND NICE RIDES


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2009, 03:36 PM~16050056
> *lol...he gonna fuck u up fundi!
> *


WTF is up w/ your phone?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 21 2009, 04:59 PM~16048284
> *Good ole Western&Rosecrans
> *



THATS IT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: SPENT MANY OF CHIPS THERE


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2009, 11:39 PM~16053134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you know about that there  . West Side Hub City, Even though it was on the other side of the Crans


----------



## pitbull166

> Pics by Patti from the Majestics toy drive yesterday


[/quote]


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2009, 07:52 PM~16050893
> *are we here to fight or lowride?
> *


ALL I KNOW IS THIS COMPUTER SHIT GON GET ONE OF THESE ****** FUCKED UP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 22 2009, 07:33 AM~16056179
> *ALL I KNOW IS THIS COMPUTER SHIT GON GET ONE OF THESE ****** FUCKED UP
> *


most these fools aint never been seen...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 22 2009, 03:11 AM~16055721
> *WTF is up w/ your phone?
> *


nothing, it's on.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2009, 08:04 AM~16056329
> *nothing, it's on.
> *


Pay the bill then! I'm 10hrs away. :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2009, 07:04 AM~16056329
> *nothing, it's on.
> *


"The mobile number you called is not in service". PM your number again.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 22 2009, 12:39 AM~16053134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT WAS N THE WRONG HOOD BUT WE STILL TOOK HOE'S THERE ON OUR TOES AT ALL TIME LOL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 22 2009, 04:20 PM~16061134
> *THAT WAS N THE WRONG HOOD BUT WE STILL TOOK HOE'S THERE ON OUR TOES AT ALL TIME LOL
> *


You took CF there?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Dec 21 2009, 08:26 PM~16051214-->
> 
> 
> 
> eat a dick! matter of fact eat fundis dick bitch, i aint say shit to yo ass  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bitch you arent even a blackie chan, ur full on dog eater.... tha fuck outta here rookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 09:33 AM~16056179
> *ALL I KNOW IS THIS COMPUTER SHIT GON GET ONE OF THESE ****** FUCKED UP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wont be by your old al bundy actin drunk ass
> happy holidays nigg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2009, 10:04 AM~16056326
> *most these fools aint never been seen...
> *


I was at the West TX supershow last month and Ill be in LA in Jan


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann+Dec 22 2009, 10:37 AM~16057445-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pay the bill then! I'm 10hrs away.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CF don't hang with weenies like you!!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 22 2009, 12:47 PM~16058582
> *"The mobile number you called is not in service". PM your number again.
> *


aight...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 22 2009, 07:12 PM~16062298
> *bitch you arent even a blackie chan, ur full on dog eater.... tha fuck outta here rookie
> wont be by your old al bundy actin drunk ass
> happy holidays nigg :biggrin:
> I was at the West TX supershow last month and Ill be in LA in Jan
> *


lol


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS CRACKIN HOPE TO SEE YA'LL ALL ON THE 1ST TO MEET... JUST TO PUT A FACE TO A NAME...... :biggrin: * 

*FUNDI TOO EXTEND UR VACATION DONT BE SCURRED..........  *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 22 2009, 10:12 PM~16062298
> *bitch you arent even a blackie chan, ur full on dog eater.... tha fuck outta here rookie
> wont be by your old al bundy actin drunk ass
> happy holidays nigg :biggrin:
> I was at the West TX supershow last month and Ill be in LA in Jan
> *


whateva fool i aint even tippin on your hoe ass :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

ALOT OF E-THUGGIN GOING ON GET BACK TO THE BLACK FOLKS THAT CONTRIBUTED TO LOWRIDING.......................  


AND "YOU" WONDER WHY "THEY" SAY "******" CAN'T GET ALONG.............. :uh:


DIDN'T NOBODY POST THE ARTICLE ON BOX IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BUT POSTED EVERYTHING ELSE FROM INDUVIDUALS TO WHATEVER CAME OUT IN THIS NEW ISSUE........

ASK YOURSELF BROTHAS TO ME THATS DISRESPECTING THE GAME TO OVER LOOK A LEGEND!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

box is the man, loved his set up growing up :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

4am just hit magic mountain. I'm here! San Jose next stop. And put up in hotel.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Dec 22 2009, 11:53 PM~16064011
> *ALOT OF E-THUGGIN GOING ON GET BACK TO THE BLACK FOLKS THAT CONTRIBUTED TO LOWRIDING.......................
> AND "YOU" WONDER WHY "THEY" SAY "******" CAN'T GET ALONG.............. :uh:
> DIDN'T NOBODY POST THE ARTICLE ON BOX IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BUT  POSTED EVERYTHING ELSE FROM INDUVIDUALS TO WHATEVER CAME OUT IN THIS NEW ISSUE........
> 
> ASK YOURSELF BROTHAS TO ME THATS DISRESPECTING THE GAME TO OVER LOOK A LEGEND!!!
> *


I JUST GRABBED IT THIS MORNING. LOWRIDER MAG DID THE DAMN THANG IN FEB's ISSUE :thumbsup: I HOPE THEY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. THE PREVIOUS ISSUES WAS ASS. BUT AS FAR AS THIS ONE.. THEY DID THAT! WHEN I GET HOME, I'MA SCAN SOME SHIT.

AND OH YEAH, THE DRAMA AND ALL IS FUN AT TIMES, BUT LET'S ALL KEEP A BALANCE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 23 2009, 01:05 AM~16064127
> *box is the man, loved his set up growing up :0
> *


THE 87 SS MONTE CARLO LEAVING CAROLINA HEADED TO ALABAMA GOOD DOING B NIZZ WITH U YESTERDAY NITTY


----------



## cripn8ez

TODAY

HERE IS THE NEW ADDITION TO MY COLLECTION 91 FLEETWOOD BROHAM VERY CLEAN ONLY 60,XXX OG MILES


2ND OWNER











BLUE GUTS 




























LAST ONE HOPE U ENJOYED ATLEAST UNTILL I WASH IT ITS DIRTY LOL


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 23 2009, 08:33 PM~16072667
> *TODAY
> 
> HERE IS THE NEW ADDITION TO MY COLLECTION 91 FLEETWOOD BROHAM VERY CLEAN ONLY 60,XXX OG MILES
> 2ND OWNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE GUTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST ONE HOPE U ENJOYED ATLEAST UNTILL I WASH IT ITS DIRTY LOL
> *


Always good to see a clean caddy


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 23 2009, 10:40 PM~16072725
> *Always good to see a clean caddy
> *



ALWAYZ GOOD TO OWN ONE HAHA THANX BRO :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 21 2009, 12:53 PM~16047244
> *I KNOW ALOT OF YOU GUYS GIVE THIS GUY ALOT OF SHIT IN HERE AND THATS FUNNY CAUSE YOU GUYS TALK SHIT BACK AND FORTH  :biggrin:  BUT NO NEED TO DISRESPECT OUR CLUB BY SAYING HOW WE DO THIS AND THAT, AND WHO WE LET IN, EVERYONE HAS HIS OWN VIEWS ON WHATEVER AND I WONT SIT HERE AND TRY TO CHANGE THEM NOR WILL I DISRESPECT ANYONE, CAUSE I GOT HOMIES IN ALOT OF DIFFRENT CLUBS  :cheesy:  ONE THING THIS TOPIC NEEDS IS MORE BLACK LOWRIDERS ADDING POSITIVE STUFF INSTEAD OF NEGATIVE
> *


I though he was just playing :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 21 2009, 02:51 PM~16048206
> *Okay guys. Ya I'm in the process of basically tring to grow. And ya ro has a tight brother hood and I have actually hung with them for a minute before I decided to get educated.
> 
> Now Derick I have invited you plenty times to my house, cook outs, and rides. My offer still stands. Always has.
> 
> Now. Let's chill. And post positive stuff.
> 
> And I'm in texas still. This state hudge! Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


what the fuck u doing out here. where at u old yam tiddie *****


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 23 2009, 08:33 PM~16072667
> *TODAY
> 
> HERE IS THE NEW ADDITION TO MY COLLECTION 91 FLEETWOOD BROHAM VERY CLEAN ONLY 60,XXX OG MILES
> 2ND OWNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE GUTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST ONE HOPE U ENJOYED ATLEAST UNTILL I WASH IT ITS DIRTY LOL
> *


  nice homeboy


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 08:52 PM~16073450
> *what the fuck u doing out here. where at u old yam tiddie *****
> *


Got stuck in el paso. Belt broke. But we in Cali now san Jose. My moms from az and dads group and brother are in Cali. So we out here. Made a trip. infact we in my uncles studio just jamming. Some old jazz cats came over and they living it up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 23 2009, 10:32 PM~16072661
> *THE 87 SS MONTE CARLO LEAVING CAROLINA HEADED TO ALABAMA GOOD DOING B NIZZ WITH U YESTERDAY NITTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool shit bro, why no burn out pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 23 2009, 10:33 PM~16072667
> *TODAY
> 
> HERE IS THE NEW ADDITION TO MY COLLECTION 91 FLEETWOOD BROHAM VERY CLEAN ONLY 60,XXX OG MILES
> 2ND OWNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE GUTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST ONE HOPE U ENJOYED ATLEAST UNTILL I WASH IT ITS DIRTY LOL
> *


ahhhhhh clean shit, you cant hate on a 90-92 lac now :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 23 2009, 10:48 PM~16073968
> *Got stuck in el paso. Belt broke. But we in Cali now san Jose. My moms from az and dads group and brother are in Cali. So we out here. Made a trip. infact we in my uncles studio just jamming. Some old jazz cats came over and they living it up.
> *


cool, thats a long ass drive. that has to be atleast 3 or 4 days. I wish I woulda knew when you come thru ft worth we coulda grabbed some grub. I know u like food. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 12:17 AM~16075265
> *cool, thats a long ass drive. that has to be atleast 3 or 4 days. I wish I woulda knew when you come thru ft worth we coulda grabbed some grub. I know u like food. :0
> *


Haha every two years or so. All states pretty cool. Then you get to texas and that shit says like 560 mile markers. Some long long flat driving. Took some pics. And eat some texas alligator. And bison. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 23 2009, 11:07 PM~16074752
> *ahhhhhh clean shit, you cant hate on a  90-92 lac now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


somebody needs a clearcoat!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2009, 05:25 AM~16075933
> *somebody needs a clearcoat!!!!
> *


nah i need a new paint job now :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 23 2009, 07:22 PM~16073139
> *WWW.LS1TECH.COM
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Dec 24 2009, 02:03 AM~16074722-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool shit bro, why no burn out pics lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHIT THATS HS CAR HE CAN DO IT I BURNED OUT THE LOOT?  HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Dec 24 2009, 02:07 AM~16074752
> *ahhhhhh clean shit, you cant hate on a  90-92 lac now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS CLEAN U KNOW FUCC CF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  











































CF PIC UP UR PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 24 2009, 10:32 AM~16076395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CUZZO IS THAT U N A SANTA GEAR????? LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 24 2009, 10:40 AM~16076439
> *CUZZO IS THAT U N A SANTA GEAR????? LOL
> *


hell yea ima doin the cha cha christmas slide


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 24 2009, 10:46 AM~16076459
> *hell yea ima doin the cha cha christmas slide
> *



lol thats right loco


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

happy holidays my *****'s, hopefully i'll have a fresh set o name brand spokes under the tree, this year


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 24 2009, 11:37 AM~16076693
> *happy holidays my *****'s, hopefully i'll have a fresh set o name brand spokes under the tree, this year
> *



i tld santa all i wanted was chrome for my 302 eng n the baby lincoln and a new pair of checc's lol


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 23 2009, 07:33 PM~16072667
> *TODAY
> 
> HERE IS THE NEW ADDITION TO MY COLLECTION 91 FLEETWOOD BROHAM VERY CLEAN ONLY 60,XXX OG MILES
> 2ND OWNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE GUTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST ONE HOPE U ENJOYED ATLEAST UNTILL I WASH IT ITS DIRTY LOL
> *


OH HELL YEAH, NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## TONE LOCO

merry christmas to all and your families


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 25 2009, 07:05 AM~16085747
> *merry christmas to all and your families
> *


HAPPY MERRY CHRISTMAS, MERRY HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES......SEE YALL ON THE OTHER SIDE..........2010 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND KEEP LOWRIDIN' THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 08:55 AM~16085922
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND KEEP LOWRIDIN' THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 07:55 AM~16085922
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND KEEP LOWRIDIN' THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


What is the right way. Becouse you aint out! I'm on the streets now. You and Scotty some garage winurs!
:angry:


----------



## Skim




----------



## chaio

uffin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 08:55 AM~16085922
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND KEEP LOWRIDIN' THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET ..............CHECK OUT THE HOMIES IN THE BACK GROUND LOOKING LIKE WOW :thumbsup: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 26 2009, 07:14 AM~16092555
> *SWEET ..............CHECK OUT THE HOMIES IN THE BACK GROUND LOOKING LIKE WOW :thumbsup:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S BIG MOE MOE (RIP) FROM 'THEE OTHER SIDE'. HIS MOMMA IS A COMPTON MAJESTIC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 25 2009, 02:11 PM~16087365
> *What is the right way. Becouse you aint out! I'm on the streets now. You and Scotty some garage winurs!
> :angry:
> *


 :0 DEEZAMN!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 09:55 AM~16085922
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND KEEP LOWRIDIN' THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR WAS CLEAN AS A WHISTLE AND IT STILL JUMPED. NO TRAILER QUEEN EITHER. THERE'S A TOPIC FLOATIN AROUND, WHERE GUYS ARE DISCUSSING "JUNK HOPPING". A FEW BUSTERS HAD THE NERVE TO DEFEND IT. THEY NEED TO TAKE LESSONS FROM THIS.. AND THAT FLIC IS FROM 89/90.. IT'S DAMN NEAR 2010! LIKE ARSENIO, THESE ARE THINGS THAT MAKE YOU SAY.. HMMMM


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 07:55 AM~16085922
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND KEEP LOWRIDIN' THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2009, 01:21 AM~16092290
> *
> *


 :cheesy: 
Back thru that big ass state probly Monday. Get some more gator and bison burgers!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 26 2009, 11:11 AM~16092984
> *:cheesy:
> Back thru that big ass state probly Monday. Get some more gator and bison burgers!
> *


***** STOP LYIN :uh:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2009, 07:10 AM~16092588
> *THAT'S BIG MOE MOE (RIP) FROM 'THEE OTHER SIDE'.  HIS MOMMA IS A COMPTON MAJESTIC
> *


OKAY MR YOU KNOW BOUT EVERYBODY :dunno: YOU MUST OF BEEN A NOSEY SOMETHING WHEN YOU CAME UP LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2009, 10:12 AM~16093246
> ****** STOP LYIN :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Unlike your country ass. I move around. I got picks! I'm on BB now. But you bet ill be posting when I get home! And again. Scotty and angel are a no show! but ithers have called and PM me. And if I had more time I would do the big M invite. Leaving to go in a few. Az for a day. Then that damn drive thru texas!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 26 2009, 01:46 PM~16093872
> *OKAY MR YOU KNOW BOUT EVERYBODY :dunno: YOU MUST OF BEEN A NOSEY SOMETHING WHEN YOU CAME UP LOL  :biggrin:
> *


NAW NOT EVEN. EVERYBODY KNOW BOUT BIG MOE. HE'S A LEGEND


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2009, 01:22 PM~16094112
> *NAW NOT EVEN.  EVERYBODY KNOW BOUT BIG MOE.  HE'S A LEGEND
> *


OKAY I GOTTA START LISTENING TO YOU SOMETHINGS........ :0 I DIDNT KNOW YOU KNEW MUCH...............


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 26 2009, 03:57 PM~16094713
> *OKAY I GOTTA START LISTENING TO YOU SOMETHINGS........ :0 I DIDNT KNOW YOU KNEW MUCH...............
> *


I KNOW MORE WHEN I'M DRINKING


----------



## 187PURE

LEF I JUST NOTICED SOMETHING; YOU FAVOR THE CAT IN YOUR AVATAR, PIMP JUICE :roflmao:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2009, 03:03 PM~16094746
> *LEF I JUST NOTICED SOMETHING; YOU FAVOR THE CAT IN YOUR AVATAR, PIMP JUICE :roflmao:
> *


THAT IS ME FOOL ,THATS MY SIDE HUSTLE :0 DONT TELL, PEEPS MIGHT THINK I GOT MONEY............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2009, 03:00 PM~16094734
> *I KNOW MORE WHEN I'M DRINKING
> *


SPEAKING OF GOMBO.....WHAT UP NONE THIS YEAR :dunno:


----------



## tru2thagame

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 07:55 AM~16085922
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND KEEP LOWRIDIN' THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Dec 26 2009, 04:06 PM~16094763
> *SPEAKING OF GOMBO.....WHAT UP NONE THIS YEAR :dunno:
> *


I KNOW.. I'VE BEEN SLIPPIN. I GOTS YOU DOGG.. YOU BE LOOKIN OUT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Angel and Scotty ! La no shows. :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

hello my blk bruthaz hope everyone had a great x mas!!!!!!! i did!!!!!!!!


good am peps keep it true.........


----------



## cripn8ez

NEW BLUE PUP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 06:56 AM~16099926
> *NEW BLUE PUP
> 
> 
> *


i dont like dogs...anyway...let me get this str8...you sold/traded a mc SS with t tops for a fucking 4 door broughm?? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

here we go with this shit, :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:56 AM~16099926
> *NEW BLUE PUP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT KIND OF DOG IS THAT? IT LOOKS MIXED. PART PITT?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 27 2009, 10:37 AM~16099989
> *i dont like dogs...anyway...let me get this str8...you sold/traded a mc SS with t tops for a fucking 4 door broughm?? :uh:
> *



my doggz willeat u they like mexican  know stupid i sold the ss and bought the fleetwood when u start putting money or loot in my poccets or cars thenu can talk fuccer ur luccy ur my loc or i would smash u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  fucc a ss only ss that will b n my driveway is an impala foo


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 10:56 AM~16100026
> *here we go with this shit, :uh:
> *



i know right and he is pose to b my loc? :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 27 2009, 11:04 AM~16100045
> *WHAT KIND OF DOG IS THAT?  IT LOOKS MIXED.  PART PITT?
> *



its a blue pit full breaded pit bull she was the runt thats y she sort of slim?  i dont fucc with mixed pit its eather all pit or forget it :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:09 AM~16100057
> *i know right and he is pose to b my loc? :uh:
> *


that guy is a 4dr lac hater boy i tell ya cuz


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 11:12 AM~16100068
> *that guy is a 4dr lac hater boy i tell ya cuz
> *




fucc CF he needs to finish his impala then talk shit :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 11:14 AM~16100072
> *:0
> *



i think CF,DVB,FUNDI NEED TO CHILL AND HAVE A SIT DOWN AND WEAR THE SAME OUT FIT LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is funds really scottys dad? is that why he went out west to find his real father?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 11:18 AM~16100083
> *is funds really scottys dad? is that why he went out west to find his real father?
> *


LMAO HE MIGHT B AND CF IS THERE STEP BRUTHA? :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea cf is the lost step child, he was the runt but wen he discovered pig feets he picked up wieght fast :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 11:21 AM~16100095
> *yea cf is the lost step child, he was the runt but wen he discovered pig feets he picked up wieght fast :biggrin:
> *



HAHA HE WAS FOUND ON THE DOOR STEP? LOL :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

WELL IM OUT CUZZO IM GONA TAKE THE CADI FOR A RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:23 AM~16100101
> *WELL IM OUT CUZZO IM GONA TAKE THE CADI FOR A RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


there you go,JUST DIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 11:24 AM~16100106
> *there you go,JUST DIPPIN :biggrin:
> *



IT AINT EAZY BUT SUMONE HAS TO DO IT


:biggrin: BUT ITS DAAM SURE FUN....



"DIPN8EZ"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:26 AM~16100111
> *
> "DIPN8EZ"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 11:26 AM~16100114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL U LIKE THAT ONE HUH? :0


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8IdVhQAvl0


IT AINT EZ BUT DAM SURE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Dec 27 2009, 08:08 AM~16100055-->
> 
> 
> 
> my doggz willeat u they like mexican  know stupid *i sold the ss and bought the fleetwood* when u start putting money or loot in my poccets or cars thenu can talk fuccer ur luccy ur my loc or i would smash u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  fucc a ss only ss that will b n my driveway is an impala foo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats even worse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 27 2009, 08:12 AM~16100068
> *that guy is a 4dr lac hater boy i tell ya cuz
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:13 AM~16100070
> *fucc CF he needs to finish his impala then talk shit :0
> *


 :yes: 

you bet i will....imma talk double shit when it's done too!!!! especially to you ernest p. whirl!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:27 AM~16100119
> *LOL U LIKE THAT ONE HUH? :0
> *


THAT WAS A GUD 1 FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 08:21 AM~16100095
> *yea cf is the lost step child, he was the runt but wen he discovered pig feets he picked up wieght fast :biggrin:
> *


 shutup fool, u been here almost 10 years and your still in primer...your car is called last chance!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

from my personal collection..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL YEA I JUST GOT THAT CAR BACK I AINT HAVE IT LONG


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

that last pic was taken in frot of Carter's Family Car Wash ( no longer there)on Crenshaw back in 1991, next door to the weinerschnitzel


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## cripn8ez

shut up foo u want brownie points now CF? LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 09:09 AM~16100248
> *shut up foo u want brownie points now CF? LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 08:13 AM~16100070
> *fucc CF he needs to finish his impala then talk shit :0
> *


Yup! I called his ass the whole time I was out here. Ole wenie Ryder! Him and Scotty bunch of gum bumbers!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2009, 09:25 PM~16052968
> *lookin good fred, the lac getting better everytime, them zs sure look good bro
> *


Thanks pimp!! :cheesy:


----------



## RED DRAGONS

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 20 2009, 06:41 PM~16040451
> *candimann  Yesterday, 12:07 PM    |  | Post #20742
> 
> Addict Poster
> 
> Posts: 6,052
> Joined: Jun 2008
> From: Wendell NC
> Car Club: CLUBHOPPER
> :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 27 2009, 09:37 AM~16099989-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like dogs...anyway...let me get this str8...you sold/traded a mc SS with t tops for a fucking 4 door broughm?? :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> parts cars need love too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Dec 27 2009, 10:10 AM~16100060
> *its a blue pit full breaded pit bull she was the runt thats y she sort of slim?  i dont fucc with mixed pit its eather all pit or forget it :biggrin:
> *


snow I think you got a case of hung papers, that dog looks like a fuckin dingo....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 27 2009, 06:11 PM~16104096
> *parts cars need love too
> snow I think you got a case of hung papers, that dog looks like a fuckin dingo....
> *


Whats hatnin' Pit...I didnt know S. Meade was around this long....you see this?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I just barely got around to decoding my VIN, I found a nice surprise!...

VIN: ********6127 
Year: 1964 
Series: Impala V8 
Body Style: 2-dr Sport coupe (hardtop) 
Assembly Plant: Los Angeles, CA  (Southgate plant):biggrin: 
Serial Number: ***127


----------



## FiveNine619

hill city putiing it down for diego..2000


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by IMOKAREYOU_@Dec 27 2009, 08:45 PM~16103893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLUBHOPPER
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so he switched clubs?


----------



## Skim

***** said a dingo


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao: a yo skim i need sum chrome undies for my 64 what you got left??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 08:56 PM~16105792
> *so he switched clubs?
> *


No I got kicked out! And don't give a shit. I will always defend my self , friends, and fellow riders. I aint down with not having a ******. Back. Fuck that! And I don't dream about them streets no more! I'm on them.


----------



## Eazy

*What up errrrbody*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 09:39 PM~16106261
> *:roflmao:  a yo skim i need sum chrome undies for my 64 what you got left??
> *


 are you trying to bait me out with that comment? :|


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2009, 09:25 PM~16106114
> ****** said a dingo
> *


 yeah, i just got that one too lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 27 2009, 02:20 PM~16102435
> *Yup! I called his ass the whole time I was out here. Ole wenie Ryder! Him and Scotty bunch of gum bumbers!
> *


 foo i aint got time 4 you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 27 2009, 06:11 PM~16104096
> *parts cars need love too
> snow I think you got a case of hung papers, that dog looks like a fuckin dingo....
> *


 i dont know TOO much about some damn dogs but arent full breeds supposed to come documented or this this some hood-deal type shit?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 27 2009, 10:22 PM~16106767
> *foo i aint got time 4 you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Go pick me some oranges!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2009, 01:17 AM~16106712
> *are you trying to bait me out with that comment?  :|
> *


wtf u mean? its time for me to get chrome :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 28 2009, 12:44 AM~16106331
> *No I got kicked out! And don't give a shit. I will always defend my self , friends, and fellow riders. I aint down with not having a ******. Back. Fuck that! And I don't dream about them streets no more! I'm on them.
> *


o so thats u in the pics


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 28 2009, 12:13 AM~16106675
> *What up errrrbody
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

OK HERE'S A BLAST FROM THE PAST; LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 1989

YOU'LL SEE JUNIOR BATTS, BIG RAT, MOE MOE, AND GARY MAY.. ENJOY  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri3GxEuCWE4...t&p=Q7tnhTJ421o


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S ANOTHER GOOD ONE. PAY ATTENTION BITCHES.. GODFATHER GARY MAY DISCUSSES HOPPING  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9UwywoSpk0


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.dipndvd.com/index.html  

Comments


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2009, 11:09 PM~16107262
> *wtf u mean? its time for me to get chrome :uh:
> *


 you aint got a paint job, engine, suspension or interior and you want to buy chrome?


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 08:49 AM~16109176
> *http://www.dipndvd.com/index.html
> 
> Comments
> *



I like this series and Jim and his club are a cool group of guys with some badass rides...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2009, 08:03 AM~16109206
> *you aint got a paint job, engine, suspension or interior and you want to buy chrome?
> *


Um excuse me? You selling of parts of your car. How you gona knock another kats ride! You a e ridder. The only thing you Cruz is your fat fingers on line! :angry:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 28 2009, 11:43 AM~16109378
> *Um excuse me? You selling of parts of your car. How you gona knock another kats ride! You a e ridder. The only thing you Cruz is your fat fingers on line! :angry:
> *


 :buttkick: this ain't being under ther radar


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 28 2009, 08:43 AM~16109378
> *Um excuse me? You selling of parts of your car. How you gona knock another kats ride! You a e ridder. The only thing you Cruz is your fat fingers on line! :angry:
> *


You right, I sold my Chinas cuz I got some Zenith's now stupid!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: why would i sell anything off my car if it's not been replaced with sumthin better? 

You got a bucket ass stock buick roadmaster so stfu


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Dec 28 2009, 08:46 AM~16109395
> *:buttkick:  this ain't being under ther radar
> *


 :biggrin: 

Angels cool. He gave me all that smack then bailled on a brotha. You did take picks of your up grades right! Hopefully ill be in the spring. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2009, 08:59 AM~16109450
> *You right, I sold my Chinas cuz I got some Zenith's now stupid!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: why would i sell anything off my car if it's not been replaced with sumthin better?
> 
> You got a bucket ass stock buick roadmaster so stfu
> *


 :biggrin: 

Morning! Next time I'm out here you betta be ready to hit the gym then the Blvd.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Dec 28 2009, 09:00 AM~16109452
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Angels cool. He gave me all that smack then bailled on a brotha. You did take picks of your up grades right! Hopefully ill be in the spring.  :cheesy:
> *


 you called one time when i was busy fatso...i ignore your dumbass texts..I've been sick anyway..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2009, 11:03 AM~16109206
> *you aint got a paint job, engine, suspension or interior and you want to buy chrome?
> *


look man im buulding the car not you! my frame is done already just got to get it powder coated and put my chrome parts on it!!!!!!!! im starting frame up fool!!!!!!! dont worry about my paint! that might be the last thing im going to do


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 28 2009, 10:00 AM~16109792
> *look man im buulding the car not you! my frame is done already just got to get it powder coated and put my chrome parts on it!!!!!!!! im starting frame up fool!!!!!!! dont worry about my paint! that might be the last thing im going to do
> *


 pics?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 08:13 AM~16108970
> *OK HERE'S A BLAST FROM THE PAST; LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 1989
> 
> YOU'LL SEE JUNIOR BATTS, BIG RAT, MOE MOE, AND GARY MAY.. ENJOY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri3GxEuCWE4...t&p=Q7tnhTJ421o
> *


DID ANYONE PEEP RAT WITH A MAFIA IV LIFE SHIRT ON? :0


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 07:13 AM~16108970
> *OK HERE'S A BLAST FROM THE PAST; LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 1989
> 
> YOU'LL SEE JUNIOR BATTS, BIG RAT, MOE MOE, AND GARY MAY.. ENJOY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri3GxEuCWE4...t&p=Q7tnhTJ421o
> *



there you go right there. that's that old school.

keep it comin.

peace.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2009, 01:20 PM~16109938
> *pics?
> *


ill show em wen im ready to :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:11 PM~16110394
> *DID ANYONE PEEP RAT WITH A MAFIA IV LIFE SHIRT ON?  :0
> *


FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW, MAFIA IV LIFE CC IS INTERTWINED WITH MAIN STREET MAFIA CRIPS (e.g. ROLLIN 60s/RICH ROLLIN). RAT WANTED TO {CHOOSING WORDS CAREFULLY} TAKE A MORE CONSERVATIVE APPROACH BY DOING THE SUPERNATURAL THANG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 28 2009, 01:19 PM~16110456
> *there you go right there.  that's that old school.
> 
> keep it comin.
> 
> peace.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 08:59 AM~16109056
> *HERE'S ANOTHER GOOD ONE.  PAY ATTENTION BITCHES.. GODFATHER GARY MAY DISCUSSES HOPPING
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9UwywoSpk0
> *


MR. MAY SEEMS LIKE THE ULTIMATE FATHER FIGURE DOES'NT HE :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:27 PM~16111057
> *FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW, MAFIA IV LIFE CC IS INTERTWINED WITH MAIN STREET MAFIA CRIPS (e.g. ROLLIN 60s/RICH ROLLIN).  RAT WANTED TO {CHOOSING WORDS CAREFULLY} TAKE A MORE CONSERVATIVE APPROACH BY DOING THE SUPERNATURAL THANG
> *



The game is to be sold not told... :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 27 2009, 08:28 PM~16104255-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats hatnin' Pit...I didnt know S. Meade was around this long....you see this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea his juiced civic vert was in an old e-40 vid ..... hes been around the hood for awhile
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candimann_@Dec 28 2009, 10:43 AM~16109378
> *Um excuse me? You selling of parts of your car. How you gona knock another kats ride! You a e ridder. The only thing you Cruz is your fat fingers on line! :angry:
> *


and you call yourself a rider when all you have is a bucket ass roadmaster on chinas? tha fuck outta here rookie


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:27 PM~16111057
> *FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW, MAFIA IV LIFE CC IS INTERTWINED WITH MAIN STREET MAFIA CRIPS (e.g. ROLLIN 60s/RICH ROLLIN).  RAT WANTED TO {CHOOSING WORDS CAREFULLY} TAKE A MORE CONSERVATIVE APPROACH BY DOING THE SUPERNATURAL THANG
> *


eh...stop flappin ur drunk gums


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 12:27 PM~16111057
> *FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW, *******************  RAT WANTED TO {CHOOSING WORDS CAREFULLY} TAKE A MORE CONSERVATIVE APPROACH BY DOING THE SUPERNATURAL THANG
> *


 homeboy you doin' too much, don't be putt'n them out there like that. Thats an Eastside thang...not for you to be writing about on the net. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2009, 05:13 PM~16113398
> *homeboy you doin' too much, don't be putt'n them out there like that. Thats an Eastside thang...not for you to be writing about on the net.  :uh:
> *


you shouldn't speak on it either!! that's my family!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2009, 05:32 PM~16113648
> *you shouldn't speak on it either!! that's my family!!!!!!
> *


 ***** who told you you could come in here?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 28 2009, 07:13 PM~16113398-->
> 
> 
> 
> homeboy you doin' too much, don't be putt'n them out there like that. Thats an Eastside thang...not for you to be writing about on the net.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***** got drunk and started talkin crazy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2009, 07:32 PM~16113648
> *you shouldn't speak on it either!! that's my family!!!!!!
> *


dont you have a gym to be cleaning? ol mop chasing ass *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2009, 07:13 PM~16113398
> *homeboy you doin' too much, don't be putt'n them out there like that. Thats an Eastside thang...not for you to be writing about on the net.  :uh:
> *


IT'S BLACK LOWRIDING HISTORY.. NOTHING TO BE ASHAMED OF.. IN THIS THREAD, I WILL TRY TO EDUCATE.. YOU'RE STILL SOMEWHAT A PUPIL, SO TAKE NOTES AND LEARN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 28 2009, 04:46 PM~16112086
> *eh...stop flappin ur drunk gums
> *


I'M GOOD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 28 2009, 09:18 PM~16115000
> ****** got drunk and started talkin crazy
> *


COME ON DOGG, EVERYBODY IN HERE KNOWS I GET PURVED.. FACT BEING, MOST OF THE HISTORY I'M SPEAKING ON IS RICHEOUS.


----------



## 187PURE

AY YALL, CHECK THIS SHIT OUT.. WHEN I SPEAK ON O/G's, THAT'S BECAUSE I HAVE A RIGHT TO DO SO. LOTS OF INFORMATION I DO WITHHOLD, OUT OF RESPECT. BUT THE INFORMATION I GIVE, FOR ONE IS COMMON KNOWLEDGE, AND FOR TWO IS TO KEEP THE LEGACY GOING.. THIS IS THE "BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD"


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 28 2009, 03:03 PM~16111331
> *The game is to be sold not told... :biggrin:
> *


GOTCHA! YOUR RIGHT DIRT.. BUT NOWADAYS, IT AINT NO PUZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 28 2009, 10:10 PM~16116997
> *IT'S BLACK LOWRIDING HISTORY.. NOTHING TO BE ASHAMED OF.. IN THIS THREAD, I WILL TRY TO EDUCATE.. YOU'RE STILL SOMEWHAT A PUPIL, SO TAKE NOTES AND LEARN
> *


I ain't no pupil fool. EVERYTHING you know is because of the internet (google), lowrider videos, layitlow and people you talk to on the phone that have never even seen you. 

You ain't from L.A./Ain't been in L.A/And don't come to L.A/

You ain't educating shit foo, nobodys interested in gangbanging shit on here and most the people u say are OG's ain't OG lowriders...old bangers maybe but not lowriders...and all the people you do know are the FEW that made it into videos and books so that how you know of them. 

your a millennium rider...you just got that 4 door after 2005....nobodys even heard of you...i got magazine articles, trophy's, pics,etc of me riding since the mid 90's and I'm 15 years younger than you....so what you got pupil?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 29 2009, 09:46 AM~16120163
> *I ain't no pupil fool. EVERYTHING you know is because of the internet (google), lowrider videos, layitlow and people you talk to on the phone that have never even seen you.
> 
> You ain't from L.A./Ain't been in L.A/And don't come to L.A/
> 
> You ain't educating shit foo, nobodys interested in gangbanging shit on here and most the people u say are OG's ain't OG lowriders...old bangers maybe but not lowriders...and all the people you do know are the FEW that made it into videos and books so that how you know of them.
> 
> your a millennium rider...you just got that 4 door after 2005....nobodys even heard of you...i got magazine articles, trophy's, pics,etc of me riding since the mid 90's and I'm 15 years younger than you....so what you got pupil?
> *


LOOK YOU LITTLE BITCH.. DON'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT I KNOW OR WHAT I TYPE. YOU DON'T LIKE IT, GET GHOST AND GO TO ANOTHER THREAD. AND MY "4 DOOR" I HAD LONG BEFORE '05. YOU AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH BLACK LOWRIDING, NOR DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING POSITIVE TO ADD TO "MY THREAD". YOU WANT TO ADDRESS ME? YOU GOT THE NUMBER.. MAN UP CHUMP. AND IF YOU DON'T HAVE IT, IT'S 267-581-7077. I DON'T HIDE BEHIND A PC. 

P.S.
I NOTICE HOW YOU HATE ON EVERYTHING I DO IN THIS THREAD (WHETHER IT'S POSITIVE OR NEGATIVE). YOU GOT A PERSONAL PROBLEM WITH ME? ADDRESS ME LIKE A MAN AND NOT ON A BULLSHIT ASS COMPUTER LIKE A TEENAGER FROM THE VALLEY. WHEN DO I EVER SPEAK ON WHAT YOU TYPE, "CUZ"? SO DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME. JUST ADD SOME REAL SHIT TO THE THREAD AND KEEP IT MOVIN!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whatever millennium rider...you musta drank some liquid courage and ate ur wheaties today..it's about time punk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 29 2009, 08:12 AM~16120322
> *LOOK YOU LITTLE BITCH.. DON'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT I KNOW OR WHAT I TYPE.  YOU DON'T LIKE IT, GET GHOST AND GO TO ANOTHER THREAD.  AND MY "4 DOOR" I HAD LONG BEFORE '05.  YOU AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH BLACK LOWRIDING, NOR DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING POSITIVE TO ADD TO "MY THREAD".  YOU WANT TO ADDRESS ME? YOU GOT THE NUMBER.. MAN UP CHUMP.  AND IF YOU DON'T HAVE IT, IT'S 267-581-7077.  I DON'T HIDE BEHIND A PC.
> 
> P.S.
> I NOTICE HOW YOU HATE ON EVERYTHING I DO IN THIS THREAD (WHETHER IT'S POSITIVE OR NEGATIVE).  YOU GOT A PERSONAL PROBLEM WITH ME?  ADDRESS ME LIKE A MAN AND NOT ON A BULLSHIT ASS COMPUTER LIKE A TEENAGER FROM THE VALLEY.  WHEN DO I EVER SPEAK ON WHAT YOU TYPE, "CUZ"?  SO DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME.  JUST ADD SOME REAL SHIT TO THE THREAD AND KEEP IT MOVIN!
> *


fuck you punk, this is my thread now. take your bafoon ass back to streetgangs.com


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 29 2009, 10:27 AM~16120396
> *fuck you punk, this is my thread now. take your bafoon ass back to streetgangs.com
> *


NO PROBLEM.. YOU GOT THAT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yall funny :rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 11:17 AM~16120761
> *yall funny :rofl:
> *


I'M NOT LAUGHING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## cobrakarate

let's get back to some cool black lowrider history. more pics 

maybe we can get some of them old school dudes to post on layitlow to speak their stories and opinions.

we can give it a try.

mostly now that there is no livin the low life show no more.

and somebody has to have more cali swangin and young hogg videos.

like 1-19 or so.

lets get this site back thumpin


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Damn I'm snowed in Texas! Wtf!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 29 2009, 01:10 PM~16121676
> *let's get back to some cool black lowrider history.  more pics
> 
> maybe we can get some of them old school dudes to post on layitlow to speak their stories and opinions.
> 
> we can give it a try.
> 
> mostly now that there is no livin the low life show no more.
> 
> and somebody has to have more cali swangin and young hogg videos.
> 
> like 1-19 or so.
> 
> lets get this site back thumpin
> *


GOT A GANG OF 'EM. BUT AS FAR AS THIS THREAD.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 29 2009, 12:10 AM~16116997-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S BLACK LOWRIDING HISTORY.. NOTHING TO BE ASHAMED OF.. IN THIS THREAD, I WILL TRY TO EDUCATE.. YOU'RE STILL SOMEWHAT A PUPIL, SO TAKE NOTES AND LEARN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 29 2009, 12:21 AM~16117159
> *AY YALL, CHECK THIS SHIT OUT.. WHEN I SPEAK ON O/G's, THAT'S BECAUSE I HAVE A RIGHT TO DO SO. LOTS OF INFORMATION I DO WITHHOLD, OUT OF RESPECT.  BUT THE INFORMATION I GIVE, FOR ONE IS COMMON KNOWLEDGE, AND FOR TWO IS TO KEEP THE LEGACY GOING.. THIS IS THE "BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD"
> *


everyone from LA knows what clubs had/have ties to the streets, theres no point in bringing up shit to get things stirred up....if you really are from LA you would know what flappin your gums on the fone/pc can cause in a face to face situation...



that being said fuck you and happy new year nigg :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 29 2009, 10:17 AM~16121738
> *GOT A GANG OF 'EM. BUT AS FAR AS THIS THREAD..  :thumbsdown:
> *


You created this thread. It's your duty to keep it alive and positive. If not, step aside or have it removed.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 29 2009, 10:34 AM~16121916
> *everyone from LA knows what clubs had/have ties to the streets, theres no point in bringing up shit to get things stirred up....if you really are from LA you would know what flappin your gums on the fone/pc can cause in a face to face situation...
> that being said fuck you and happy new year nigg  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

topic asked to be removed by topic starter


----------

